# My experience with the Asus PRIME X370-Pro



## FinnishOC

Hey guys,

Decided to finally upgrade from my old faithful i7-2600K and since I'm an oldschool PC enthusiast I like to pick up some new and perhaps even a little bit untested hardware and I don't mind a little bit of tinkering......so long story short I picked up some brand new hardware last week:
-AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
-16gb RAM (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, recommended in the AMD blog here)
-Asys PRIME X370-Pro

Built the system and fired it up...had a long(ish) black screen until the system finally booted up and I got to installing Windows. Fiddled around a little bit and found out my RAM was running at 2133mhz. So I went back to the BIOS and fooled around with the RAM settings. In the end I set the AI Tuner to DOCP mode and DRAM Frequency to 2666mhz and thats the highest it would go for me.

My board was supplied with the BIOS version 0502, also tried flashing to 0504 but theres seems to be some temperature display bug in the version 0504 and it shows 20 degrees too much (?) as the offset value appears to be set incorrectly in that particular BIOS version...I couldnt go any higher than 2666mhz on the RAM anyway. Anything higher and it just kept beeping at POST and wouldnt boot up...so I flashed BIOS back to 0502 and I'm running that now.

There is one other issue I've had randomly on this motherboard, and its that it for whatever reason sometimes doesn't recognize all my SATA drives at bootup, I was wondering at times why seemingly nothing happens when I fire up the PC but then yesterday I noticed that sometimes it seems to just randomly not recognize my O/S drive and sometimes one of the other SATA drives I have. I dont know if this is an issue from my RAM tinkering or is it another bug in the platform...

Performancewise I'm quite happy with it. I do some video encoding and it seems quite a bit faster than on my old Sandy Bridge CPU. In gaming I have not really noticed that much of a difference, but I wasn't really expecting much.

So whats the point of this post? Maybe just to give some user experience from this motherboard and hopefully give some tips to some people.

*Bottomline: The AM4 platform seems to be somewhat buggy/unfinished right now, and especially the ASUS boards seem to have quite a bit of issues. Also there hasnt been an official ASUS BIOS update for this board for nearly a month which is really weird...I read somewhere that there's gonna be one "soon", but whenever that is...I dont know.

Anyway, feel free to ask anything about this motherboard/setup and I'll try to answer as much as I can







.*


----------



## Darkstalker420

Thanks for this "heads up". This is the MoBo i will probably be purchasing later this year for my RyZen 1700 build. How often does it "forget" your SATA drives? (this is slightly bothersome imho). Also any other BIOS quirks? Have tried to clock the 1700X? if so was it "easy" or did you have to fight the MoBo (settings wise) for the OC?

Any other day to day probs you could share would be great. Also can you adjust the REFClock or is it just multiplier only? and also when you look at CPU-Z (or similar) is the REFClock 100Mhz or something silly like 99.8Mhz. Thanks for the thread will help me out for sure. As i keep my rigs for years (look at sig!







) and don't want to buy a cranky/fussy MoBo i will be fighting all the way.

Thanx.


----------



## 10e

I'm pretty sure the temperature bug is a Ryzen 1700x/1800x issue, where they display +20 celsius (I can't remember, but I've read that a few times).

I have the same board with a 1700 and temperatures seem to be realistic. I'm only using the built-in Wraith Spire cooler and so far I've reached 3.8 stable on all cores for over an hour on Prime 95 at just over 1.3 volts.

My RAM, a Trident Z 32GB kit (ddr-3000) is clocking up to 2666mhz using DOCP 2666mhz at proper CAS 15. This is the model number of the kit I have:

F4-3000C15D-32GTZ

I haven't done any power tests to see how much it's pulling from the wall. I'm slowly messing with voltage to see what my lowest stable vCore is.

But so far so good. Updated to BIOS 0504 without issue, cleared CMOS, set optimized defaults with F5 in advanced BIOS, and good to go as of now!

I am temporarily using an old Seagate SSHD ST1000LM24 drive without issue. Not the fastest, but so far so good. All OC done in BIOS, not Ryzen Master.


----------



## insonator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinnishOC*
> 
> There is one other issue I've had randomly on this motherboard, and its that it for whatever reason sometimes doesn't recognize all my SATA drives at bootup, I was wondering at times why seemingly nothing happens when I fire up the PC but then yesterday I noticed that sometimes it seems to just randomly not recognize my O/S drive and sometimes one of the other SATA drives I have. I dont know if this is an issue from my RAM tinkering or is it another bug in the platform...


I had this exact same behavior on my Prime. Have a Samsung 840 EVO on SATA0, two identical WD Black 2.0TB on SATA1 and SATA2, and BD-RW on SATA3; SATA0 is not recognized more than half the time. I had to plug it in SATA4 and it is now always detected..

I had read somewhere that it may be related to how the SATA specs do it things on detecting SATA0 and 1.

I'm using AHCI and software RAID for SATA1 and SATA2, CPU-Z hanged when using Firmware RAID + AMD RAID Driver; it was hanging with HDD Guardian too.

- inso


----------



## LazarusIV

Prime X370-PRO owner here as well! I've got my Ryzen 7 1700 running stock with Wraith Spire cooler, waiting on the AM4 bracket for my MasterLiquid Pro 280. Seems like that will be mid-April at the soonest.

I got a fresh install of Win7 put on my Crucial SSD, I also set up a software RAID 0 with my 2 2TB Toshiba drives, works flawlessly so far. After a rough ride getting everything going, it's all now up and running smoothly. All I've done so far is download and install software and games, getting all my stuff set back up, but it's been ultra smooth. I'm really impressed with this processor so far, the desktop feels very snappy and smooth.

I haven't touched the RAM yet, but I've got a good Samsung B-die single side set of RAM to use, so I'm hoping to get up to about 3000MHz. To be honest, I don't need blazing RAM so whatever I get with the least amount of fuss and instability is what I'll use!

I'll leave everything at stock until my bracket arrives, then I'll start pushing the system. Until then I'll game and use it stock. Hopefully tonight I'll be able to game on it and get a feel. Finally!










Edit: Those with issues, are you using clean installs of your OS or not?


----------



## FinnishOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstalker420*
> 
> Thanks for this "heads up". This is the MoBo i will probably be purchasing later this year for my RyZen 1700 build. How often does it "forget" your SATA drives? (this is slightly bothersome imho). Also any other BIOS quirks? Have tried to clock the 1700X? if so was it "easy" or did you have to fight the MoBo (settings wise) for the OC?
> 
> Any other day to day probs you could share would be great. Also can you adjust the REFClock or is it just multiplier only? and also when you look at CPU-Z (or similar) is the REFClock 100Mhz or something silly like 99.8Mhz. Thanks for the thread will help me out for sure. As i keep my rigs for years (look at sig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and don't want to buy a cranky/fussy MoBo i will be fighting all the way.
> 
> Thanx.


Hey, it appears to remember my SATA drives when I have not tinkered with anything in the BIOS. At least now that I've just left my RAM at the 2666mhz and not even tried to touch it the PC has booted up reliably every time (with all drives found). I'm not 100% sure, but it seemed to lose the drives at times when I was trying to fiddle with the RAM settings or settings in the BIOS in general.

I'm not 100% sure on this one either but I think the REFClock is limited to the Crosshair-board. I have not yet tried overclocking the CPU much because I seem to get simply WILD variance on temperature measurements in different software. My Ryzen Master is saying my CPU idles at 60 degrees celsius and it seems to jump insanely much just in idle, between 55-70 degrees. Then again the ASUS AI Suite says my CPU idles at 43C so go figure









So right now I've got a stable system with the RAM running at 2666mhz, no disappearing SATA drives and my BIOS version is 0502. Some people seem to have better luck with RAM on the 0504 BIOS but that BIOS has the bugged temperature offset for my 1700X....if you have a 1700 it won't matter because the offset is only for 1700X or 1800X.

But if you ask me, ASUS won't get very high marks for this board! I'm hoping most of the issue would be fixed with a proper BIOS though - so I guess we'll see. I read AMD released new AGESA code today onto board manufacturers so perhaps we'll finally get a BIOS update for this board too....


----------



## FinnishOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Edit: Those with issues, are you using clean installs of your OS or not?


Yeah, clean O/S install of course - was coming from an Intel system so it was a given









And I do clean O/S installs for much smaller changes too.

But to recap my issues on this board:
-RAM doesn't want to run above 2666mhz even with the AMD recommended Corsair kit (2666mhz seems decent still, compared to some issues others are having).
-If I change something in BIOS and reboot the board/BIOS randomly loses some of my SATA drives. If I don't touch my BIOS settings, it seems to reliably find them.
-The temperature values reported by Ryzen Master / Asus AI Suite / BIOS vary wildly. This apparently is a bug in the BIOS versions 0504 and the beta BIOS 0505 that affects the 1700X and 1800X because those BIOS versions dont count the offset correctly.

Lets hope the new BIOS versions will come soon and fix many of these issues


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstalker420*
> 
> Thanks for this "heads up". This is the MoBo i will probably be purchasing later this year for my RyZen 1700 build. How often does it "forget" your SATA drives? (this is slightly bothersome imho). Also any other BIOS quirks? Have tried to clock the 1700X? if so was it "easy" or did you have to fight the MoBo (settings wise) for the OC?
> 
> Any other day to day probs you could share would be great. Also can you adjust the REFClock or is it just multiplier only? and also when you look at CPU-Z (or similar) is the REFClock 100Mhz or something silly like 99.8Mhz. Thanks for the thread will help me out for sure. As i keep my rigs for years (look at sig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and don't want to buy a cranky/fussy MoBo i will be fighting all the way.
> 
> Thanx.


X370 Prime Pro doesn't have a bclk modifier

Also as per the QVL (http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME_X370-PRO_Memory_QVL.pdf) the only kit running > 2666MHz is the CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 16GB(2*8GB) and that's with 18-19-19-39 timings

There's another kit from Galaxy HOF4CALCS3600K17LD162C but I don't think it's readily available.


----------



## insonator

I took a chance with the F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, was able to run at 2933MHz out of the rated 3200MHz

Much cheaper than the Trident equivalent (wish I had the C14D though)

- inso


----------



## Malogeek

Figured I'd join here to discuss the motherboard and the issues with it as well.

Immediately flashed it to 0504 when I got in and I had bought Corsair LPX 3000 like many did, which of course doesn't like going over 2400, barely that at decent times. I just swapped out that for TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB which I'm running fine at 2933 16-18-18-38. It would not post at 3200 but very few seem to be able to achieve over 2933 yet on any board.

Having an issue as well with my primary RD400 NVMe drive no detected on basically every reboot. It requires a cold start to detect, however reading above maybe it's to do with my 2nd SATA SSD on SATA0? I might move it to SATA 2 or SATA4 to see if it helps.

I'm managing 3.8Ghz @1.325v with an old Arctic Freezer 13, the stock Wraith was just crap for overclocking. However, the AM4 mounting that came with it directs the setup vertical instead of horizontal so it's blowing half into my case, half into my PSU (which does have a fan thankfully). So I'll likely get a Noctua or something soon for better cooling as higher voltage just generates too much heat in Handbrake for my liking.

For those if you with Battlefield 1, this motherboard, CH6 or any other brand really (trying to see who is affected), can you check out my thread over at AT regarding audio cutouts when overclocked? Either with AI Suite or Ryzen Master, when overclocked in windows the audio is cutting out in BF1. This was tested with onboard audio or an ASUS sound card as well. It doesn't seem to have an issue when it is overclocked by the BIOS however, and it's fine when CPU is at stock. Read through my thread for details, video and testing we've done, would like to compare notes.

Checking multiple times a day for BIOS update...


----------



## insonator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> Checking multiple times a day for BIOS update...


Same for me ! ASUS should have a clue when they see a million hits on the Drivers & Tools section of the Prime X370 Pro lol


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

I haven't had the drive detection problem. Really the only issues I've had are the temperature reading to high and my RAM speeds. Otherwise I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Liopleus

A new BIOS is up for this board:
PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0511
1.Improve system performance.
2.Make CPU temperature more precise.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

Could anyone share their experience with this version?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liopleus*
> 
> A new BIOS is up for this board:
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0511
> 1.Improve system performance.
> 2.Make CPU temperature more precise.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Could anyone share their experience with this version?


there is no new version that I can see...


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liopleus*
> 
> A new BIOS is up for this board:
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0511
> 1.Improve system performance.
> 2.Make CPU temperature more precise.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Could anyone share their experience with this version?


What new version please? I have two X370 Pro's so I am definitely interested, even though my systems are stable. Temp issues and ram not a rated speed are my only issues.


----------



## Liopleus

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0511.zip

This is the download link.

I can only see it under Win7 32bit, the website behavior is quite strange......


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liopleus*
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0511.zip
> 
> This is the download link.
> 
> I can only see it under Win7 32bit, the website behavior is quite strange......


I actually just saw it in another thread - it doesn't show up consistently on the english (US?) website - but on a few other international versions, it's there.


----------



## HoppyGamer

At work so have to wait till I get home but hearing big improvements on memory support. Sadly 1700X and 1800X are still reporting +20c temps.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liopleus*
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0511.zip
> 
> This is the download link.
> 
> I can only see it under Win7 32bit, the website behavior is quite strange......


Thanks, just flashed and it works. I do flash only from the bios off a usb flash drive and only after I have removed all overclocks though. There is something called performance bias but I am not really sure what that does. Also, my ram still will not get above 2666 but, even at that speed, it is good.

Edit: Oh, and I recently discovered that my GSkill DDR4 3000 Aegis ram will only work at 2400 with 2T timings. If I use 2666, it will boot and work all the time. But, if I restart, it will hang and then boot to an overclock has failed.







Oh well, just have to deal with it, no problem.


----------



## HoppyGamer

Highly recommended to flash within the BIOS. Already saw someone complain that it bricked their PRIME X370 PRO when using the ASUS EZ update tool.


----------



## hang10z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoppyGamer*
> 
> Highly recommended to flash within the BIOS. Already saw someone complain that it bricked their PRIME X370 PRO when using the ASUS EZ update tool.


I second this, its really critical..


----------



## Malogeek

Applied BIOS 0511 without issue in BIOS EZFlash and restored to previous settings for DDR, all seems to be fine.

My OCZ RD400 NVMe was failing to detect on 100% of reboots, required cold boot before. On BIOS 0511 it is so far detecting on 100% of restart. Great!
My F4-3200C16D-16GTZB has no change. Posting at 16-18-18-35 1.35v @ 2933 fine still. Failed to post at 3200. Happy for now.
Seems to post and respond faster, more reliably. Merely perception though.


----------



## garretsw

Sorry to highjack this thread but I need some help determining whether or not to return my Prime-x370-pro

So I started having this issue after overclocking my CPU. The system would randomly turn off during idle. Never during prime95 or gaming. *click* and the whole system is off. At first I thought it was the PSU, so I swapped it out. No dice this PSU was having the exact same problem. I started getting ready for a refund on newegg for the MB and CPU. Then I decided to try one last thing. Turn LLC off. It worked!Kind of
Bios 0504
LLC level 3: upon booting windows instant shutdown
LLC level 2: shutdown usually within 5 minutes on idle desktop
LLC Auto: No shutdown
bios 0502 LLC 3: random shutdown after 8 hours idling
Bios 0502 LLC Auto: to be seen
None of these shutdowns happen while gaming/prime95 for hours and temps are not a problem.

Can anyone test this? PLS








r7 1700 Bios 0504
3.7 ghz, 1.3v, LLC level 3. Just sit on the windows desktop for an hour and see if the system turns off.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Can anyone test this? PLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r7 1700 Bios 0504
> 3.7 ghz, 1.3v, LLC level 3. Just sit on the windows desktop for an hour and see if the system turns off.


I could test this but do you want to try BIOS 0511 first?


----------



## garretsw

I will flash bios 0511 in a couple hours. I reverted to bios 0502 and am currently testing with LLC set to auto. It has been fine for 11 hours now and I want to get to the 12 hour mark.

I would be extremely grateful if you were willing to test with those settings.









I am trying to determine if this is a hardware issue or just a bug in the bios. That is not proving to be easy.

I already opened a refund on Newegg and need to decide whether to cancel it or not. BTW do you know if you can cancel a RMA on Newegg and then open it back up on the 30 day mark. I want to do some more troubleshooting before sending the core of my system back


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> I could test this but do you want to try BIOS 0511 first?


I will flash bios 0511 in a couple hours. I reverted to bios 0502 and am currently testing with LLC set to auto. It has been fine for 11 hours now and I want to get to the 12 hour mark.

I would be extremely grateful if you were willing to test with those settings.









I am trying to determine if this is a hardware issue or just a bug in the bios. That is not proving to be easy.

I already opened a refund on Newegg and need to decide whether to cancel it or not. BTW do you know if you can cancel a RMA on Newegg and then open it back up on the 30 day mark. I want to do some more troubleshooting before sending the core of my system back









EDIT: Sorry for the double post. I can't figure out how to delete my previous post. I'm new to this sites format


----------



## FinnishOC

Flashed to 0511 last night:

There is still an issue with the temp offset for 1700X (and supposedly for 1800X as well).
My RAM won't go any higher than 2666mhz still, some people reported getting their RAM speed up with this BIOS but it appears not to be the case for me at least. Tried loosening timings and increasing SOC-voltage which reportedly helped some people here on reddit

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6119ee/finally_a_new_bios_for_asus_prime_x370pro/
 but no luck for me.
There is now an option in the BIOS to disable SMT!
It seems this BIOS is not yet with the new famed AGESA Microcode.
So overall I didn't really gain anything from it, but some other people report better luck with their RAM. The temperature offset bug is a pretty big annoyance to me, but it won't affect you if you are on 1700.


----------



## eyetrippy

Don't think I would have known about this update if I hadn't come here.

I have been checking the page several times a day, every day - but using the windows 20 dropdown!

Things I am hoping for when I flash later:
Being able to run my 32Gb Corsair LPX 2800 higher than 2666
Being able to overclock, while maintaining ability for system to downclock at idle.

Thus far, I have had no issues with drives not being detected, even with all connections full - 1) 500gb 840 evo, 2) 1tb crucial m550, 1-7) various 2tb hdd, 8) BR drive


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10e*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the temperature bug is a Ryzen 1700x/1800x issue, where they display +20 celsius (I can't remember, but I've read that a few times).
> 
> I have the same board with a 1700 and temperatures seem to be realistic. I'm only using the built-in Wraith Spire cooler and so far I've reached 3.8 stable on all cores for over an hour on Prime 95 at just over 1.3 volts.
> 
> My RAM, a Trident Z 32GB kit (ddr-3000) is clocking up to 2666mhz using DOCP 2666mhz at proper CAS 15. This is the model number of the kit I have:
> 
> F4-3000C15D-32GTZ
> 
> I haven't done any power tests to see how much it's pulling from the wall. I'm slowly messing with voltage to see what my lowest stable vCore is.
> 
> But so far so good. Updated to BIOS 0504 without issue, cleared CMOS, set optimized defaults with F5 in advanced BIOS, and good to go as of now!
> 
> I am temporarily using an old Seagate SSHD ST1000LM24 drive without issue. Not the fastest, but so far so good. All OC done in BIOS, not Ryzen Master.


Thanks for the info. I'm in a similar boat as you. I have a new 1700 with the Prime Pro waiting for me to play with this weekend. I also have a 2 sets of F4-3000C15D-32GTZ (64GB total) that I hope to get working on this board. Even though these are rated at 3000Mhz, 2666Mhz would be excellent given current RAM limitations. These sames sticks will do 3000Mhz on my X99 board no problem in quad channel. I don't understand why people aren't pushing for more RAM with 8 core / 8 thread Ryzen chips. 16GB is good for gaming but not great for content creation and kind of sucks for virtual machines. With all these cores I want to max out as much RAM as I can.

3.8Ghz is pretty good at 1.3 volts for the stock cooler. Have you tried updating to the latest BIOS yet?


----------



## TaCRoT

Some tips for overclocking on this board well these settings worked best for me, had no issues with SATA or really anything but high memory & CPU clocks. The temperature bug was a pain in the ass but seems to be fixed now I'm running a whole 10-20 degrees cooler at idle now.

VRM Spread spectrum: OFF
C States: OFF
Core Performance boost: OFF
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control: Extreme
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency: 600khz
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: 600khz
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 2-5 (5 works best)
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 2-5 (5 works best)
VDDCR CPU Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
VDDCR SOC Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme

VDDCR CPU Voltage: 1.45
VDDCR CPU Voltage: 1.2
(You may not need to go this hard on the voltage & as you get stable you can start to lower it to find more suitable settings)

Should get you to at least 3.9Ghz, I'm on 0511 BIOS I'm sure there will be some stability & memory compatibility improvements coming sometime in the near future too that will make it a better overclocker but that's about as far as I'll get with this cooler anyway


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Sweet Jesus 1.45v for 3.9ghz. No thanks.


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> Sweet Jesus 1.45v for 3.9ghz. No thanks.


hahaha I can get 3.9 on a lower voltage than that which is why the post says you can lower it there is no magic number for every chip but 1.45 is definitely high enough to get there, if your worried about 1.45 well I've put just under 1.6 through this thing.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> hahaha I can get 3.9 on a lower voltage than that which is why the post says you can lower it there is no magic number for every chip but 1.45 is definitely high enough to get there, if your worried about 1.45 well I've put just under 1.6 through this thing.


AMD Recommendations as per CH VI Hero overclocking guide are 1.4V for 24/7 daily use under normal water/air cooling.


----------



## Farmfield

Dunno if I was lucky but my 1800x runs great at 4.1 using 1.38125 or above. I run 1.4 now though I get a tad higher performance at 1.45, doesn't feel worth stressing the chip like that for so little.

As for RAM I run 2pc 16Gb Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 (and two more on their way) but no way to get those up over 2666MHz without messing with voltage on stuff I don't know **** about, thus kinda avoid...









Cinebench yields 1841/267 as a max score, but I think I ran the voltage at 1.45 doing that, usually I'm at 1750-1790/162-165 running 4.1GHz @ 1.4v, DRAM @ 2666MHz (16/18/18/35)

The question is if additional settings in the BIOS will make any difference, like messing with TaCRoT wrote about, what can I expect and is there additional benefits/risks messing with that crap?


Spoiler: (this stuff)



VRM Spread spectrum: OFF
C States: OFF
Core Performance boost: OFF
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control: Extreme
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency: 600khz
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: 600khz
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 2-5 (5 works best)
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 2-5 (5 works best)
VDDCR CPU Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
VDDCR SOC Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmfield*
> 
> Dunno if I was lucky but my 1800x runs great at 4.1 using 1.38125 or above. I run 1.4 now though I get a tad higher performance at 1.45, doesn't feel worth stressing the chip like that for so little.
> 
> As for RAM I run 2pc 16Gb Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 (and two more on their way) but no way to get those up over 2666MHz without messing with voltage on stuff I don't know **** about, thus kinda avoid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench yields 1841/267 as a max score, but I think I ran the voltage at 1.45 doing that, usually I'm at 1750-1790/162-165 running 4.1GHz @ 1.4v, DRAM @ 2666MHz (16/18/18/35)
> 
> The question is if additional settings in the BIOS will make any difference, like messing with TaCRoT wrote about, what can I expect and is there additional benefits/risks messing with that crap?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (this stuff)
> 
> 
> 
> VRM Spread spectrum: OFF
> C States: OFF
> Core Performance boost: OFF
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control: Extreme
> Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency: 600khz
> Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: 600khz
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 2-5 (5 works best)
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 2-5 (5 works best)
> VDDCR CPU Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
> VDDCR SOC Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
> VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme


Those yield best performance, stability and overclockability for me, if you can get 4.1 with only the multiplier then you don't need to do it, I already know what amd recommends


----------



## TaCRoT

If you aren't willing to push the limits of your chip a llittle bit what are you even doing here, people don't break world overclocking records at 1.3 volts. If you sufficient cooling and aren't running high vcore 24/7 then you'll be fine.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

I, as well as many others, are not looking to set overclocking records... However our chips are overclocked so that is just a silly statement to make. I'm sure many others have come across the same situation I have with Ryzen. Mine will clock all 8 cores to 3.8ghz with 1.306v. It want's over 1.4 for 3.9ghz. The extra power consumption and heat is not worth 100mhz to me. This speed and voltage should be maintainable for years with no degradation.


----------



## TaCRoT

lel I said at least 3.9 .... that voltage gets me to 4ghzand over


----------



## TaCRoT

1.45v gives you some headroom then you can tweak vcore you are assuming the worst case scenario. Are you implying those settings minus vcore are not optimal for ocing, because if you think you can provide better ones I'd really like to see them.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> lel I said at least 3.9 .... that voltage gets me to 4ghzand over


Good for you?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> 1.45v gives you some headroom then you can find a lower vcore to run, you are assuming the worst case scenario. Are you implying those settings minus vcore are not optimal for icing, because if you think you can provide better ones I'd really like to see them.


I'm not implying anything. I'm stating that my chip requires 1.4v or more to get to 3.9ghz but will happily do 3.8 with 1.306. Why do I wan't to crank up the voltage and jack up heat and power consumption for 100mhz? I prefer a stable overclock on lower power. Different strokes for different folks. If you want to crank yours to the moon knock yourself out. Your settings are not the defacto, nor are mine. Welcome to the world of overclocking where every setup is different and everyone has different goals.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> AMD Recommendations as per CH VI Hero overclocking guide are 1.4V for 24/7 daily use under normal water/air cooling.


I'm pretty sure they are arguing just for the sake of arguing.


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> Good for you?
> I'm not implying anything. I'm stating that my chip requires 1.4v or more to get to 3.9ghz but will happily do 3.8 with 1.306. Why do I wan't to crank up the voltage and jack up heat and power consumption for 100mhz? I prefer a stable overclock on lower power. Different strokes for different folks. If you want to crank yours to the moon knock yourself out. Your settings are not the defacto, nor are mine. Welcome to the world of overclocking where every setup is different and everyone has different goals.


So your not willing to OC more yet then my post wasn't even for you, good for you? that you found a voltage that you can run at 3.8 why not save some more shekels on your power bill and run a overclock 100mhz above stock hahaha.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> So your not willing to OC more yet then my post wasn't even for you, good for you? that you found a voltage that you can run at 3.8 why not save some more shekels on your power bill and run a overclock 100mhz above stock hahaha.


So you are just a troll. Good to know.


----------



## hang10z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> Some tips for overclocking on this board well these settings worked best for me, had no issues with SATA or really anything but high memory & CPU clocks. The temperature bug was a pain in the ass but seems to be fixed now I'm running a whole 10-20 degrees cooler at idle now.
> 
> VRM Spread spectrum: OFF
> C States: OFF
> Core Performance boost: OFF
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control: Extreme
> Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency: 600khz
> Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: 600khz
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 2-5 (5 works best)
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 2-5 (5 works best)
> VDDCR CPU Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
> VDDCR SOC Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
> VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
> 
> VDDCR CPU Voltage: 1.45
> VDDCR CPU Voltage: 1.2
> (You may not need to go this hard on the voltage & as you get stable you can start to lower it to find more suitable settings)
> 
> Should get you to at least 3.9Ghz, I'm on 0511 BIOS I'm sure there will be some stability & memory compatibility improvements coming sometime in the near future too that will make it a better overclocker but that's about as far as I'll get with this cooler anyway


Great info thanks man.


----------



## hang10z

I got some promising results with the gskill 3200 cas14 memory (b die), after updating the bios to 0511 i set the speed to 3200 and raised the memory voltage to 1.40. Its running at 3200mhz with 14 14 14 34 timings. Pretty excited to see how much further i can take it. As far as cpu clock speed goes i was able to get it up to 4 with no issues. The voltage was getting up near 1.5 on its own.. Temps were still good though after 30 min of stability testing. I have an alphacool 360 aio fyi.


----------



## AlphaC

Check to see what other clockspeeds need for voltage. I wouldn't recommend running 1.5V more than for benching. That's definitely not a 24/7 voltage.

Also for anyone interested int he X370 Prime Pro it is now available for shipping at Microcenter for $160+tax (or Newegg)
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.aspx?sku=252080
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132964


----------



## hang10z

I think I have to read more on the architecture, because I have the voltage set at 1.375, but I see it running/increasing to 1.5 or 1.475 on its own during benching.


----------



## sakae48

hi.

I just recently build 1700X w/ this board. I just updated the BIOS to 0511 and seems like there's no change in CPU temp reading. still 49C idle on Noctua NH-U12P @ 2.1GHz
I also experienced a bad day on first day. my RX480 won't boot just because the default CSM were set to "Legacy Only". yet, no CSM/UEFI switch on Sapphire Nitro+ series


----------



## 10e

A small update.

Updated to BIOS 0511 but no real changes for me. RAM speeds are still the same, I haven't tried to loosen timings to get more bandwidth on this kit.

One thing I have noticed about this board is that if I don't set BOTH LLC for CPU and SOC I have to CLRTC (clear CMOS) by pulling the battery with the board disconnected from power and short the CLRTC jumpers.

It almost doesn't matter what I set LLC to, as long as I set BOTH, so if you are having hard crashes or no-restart/no-boot issues this might be something to look at. It doesn't matter what I set my current capability to whether 100-140% as long as I've set both.

So far I'm at 37.25 at around 1.275-1.3 (varies) with voltage hard set at 1.275, and with the Spire cooler set at 100% (and still quiet) I don't see temperatures above 71 celsius.

I'm going to temporarily hook up my Swiftech H220-x to this (plan is to fully water cool in an S340 or similar chassis) to see what temperatures are like and see what it all pulls from the wall. I will pick up a water block because I received my AM4 brackets from Performance-PCs last week for the EK stuff I usually like.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10e*
> 
> A small update.
> 
> Updated to BIOS 0511 but no real changes for me. RAM speeds are still the same, I haven't tried to loosen timings to get more bandwidth on this kit.
> 
> One thing I have noticed about this board is that if I don't set BOTH LLC for CPU and SOC I have to CLRTC (clear CMOS) by pulling the battery with the board disconnected from power and short the CLRTC jumpers.
> 
> It almost doesn't matter what I set LLC to, as long as I set BOTH, so if you are having hard crashes or no-restart/no-boot issues this might be something to look at. It doesn't matter what I set my current capability to whether 100-140% as long as I've set both.
> 
> So far I'm at 37.25 at around 1.275-1.3 (varies) with voltage hard set at 1.275, and with the Spire cooler set at 100% (and still quiet) I don't see temperatures above 71 celsius.
> 
> I'm going to temporarily hook up my Swiftech H220-x to this (plan is to fully water cool in an S340 or similar chassis) to see what temperatures are like and see what it all pulls from the wall. I will pick up a water block because I received my AM4 brackets from Performance-PCs last week for the EK stuff I usually like.


I second this. I set LLC for CPU yesterday and got a random shutdown.. I just cleared my config and now it works fine

now i dont even want to bother that stuff


----------



## hang10z

I still have the same temp readings as well, I also had the problem with the random cutouts after modifying the LLC. I have since rolled back the cpu overclocking and I just have my memory set at 3200 with a slight over voltage. Seems to be running fine. Still a few bugs left in this bios I would assume.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> I second this. I set LLC for CPU yesterday and got a random shutdown.. I just cleared my config and now it works fine
> 
> now i dont even want to bother that stuff


I had a post earlier in this discussion pointing out the exact same issue. Whenever I had LLC set to any value the motherboard would shut the PC down instantly. On LLC level 1 it took a while but on LLC level 3 it was instant the moment I booted windows. I have since kept LLC on auto and have had no problems for a couple of days.

I have run into a new issue with bios 0511. My motherboard temperature values seem to stick after having the PC on for 8+ hours. Package temps still change but MB temps remain constant. This makes it so my fans stick to idle speed even while gaming. This is a big problem for me. I do not want my CPU overheating because a stupid fan wont speed up.


----------



## Voitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> Good for you?
> I'm not implying anything. I'm stating that my chip requires 1.4v or more to get to 3.9ghz but will happily do 3.8 with 1.306. Why do I wan't to crank up the voltage and jack up heat and power consumption for 100mhz? I prefer a stable overclock on lower power. Different strokes for different folks. If you want to crank yours to the moon knock yourself out. Your settings are not the defacto, nor are mine. Welcome to the world of overclocking where every setup is different and everyone has different goals.


Man, my chip must be a diamond. I'm running 4Ghz at ~1.3430V and it hits 3.8Ghz at ~1.2850 both stable no crashes yet. :|


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Rather glad I found this thread. I've been scratching my head for the past two days trying to figure this board out. Will be keeping an eye and maybe using some of what I've seen here as a jumpi point.


----------



## sakae48

mine crashed while i fiddling around my CPU fan.. i touched the RAM and system shutdown









is anyone else experienced what i experienced today?.. it seems like the slot is kinda loose. i can wiggle the module back and forth a bit


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> mine crashed while i fiddling around my CPU fan.. i touched the RAM and system shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone else experienced what i experienced today?.. it seems like the slot is kinda loose. i can wiggle the module back and forth a bit


Slots on mine actually seem on the tight side if anything. Even with the sticks seemingly leveled they didn't want to slide in well. Thankful I didn't damage them. Now the PCI-E slot. That barely seems to want to hold my 480.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Slots on mine actually seem on the tight side if anything. Even with the sticks seemingly leveled they didn't want to slide in well. Thankful I didn't damage them. Now the PCI-E slot. That barely seems to want to hold my 480.


mine holds the rx480 pretty well.. the card were slightly bent by its weight tho..


----------



## Wolfeshaman

The droop isn't horribly bad. Enough for me to take notice on the very end. Wasn't expecting it as every other board there hasn't been any.
the AIO loops don't put any pressure on cars. Just barely hang above it.


----------



## AlphaC

relevant review https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7297/5/asus-prime-x370-pro-review-solide-middenklasser-benchmarks-cpu


----------



## TaCRoT

my rig atm... pondering my next upgrade, thinking M.2, modular PSU and a different case, maybe fractal design define R5 or Thernaltake core X31 which are looking really good at $100 right now


----------



## TristanL

my two cents on the board:

the decision to go with this board came pretty early, since i have "always" used and made good experiences with middleclass+ Asus Boards (M5A97 EVO r2 and later Pro Gaming Aura with my FX Build).
As many said before me the board - you could say ever AM4 Board - has still some Problems. I didn't use the 0502 Bios since I immediately flashed to 0504 after the first boot.
Atm aim using the 0511 Bios which hasn't changed anything for me in comparison to the 0504. My RAM (HX426C13SB2K2/16) still only works with 2400MHz and the Temperature are displayed like before (but nowing there is the +20°C "feature") this is not really an issue.
OC'wise the results are decent; 3.92GHz @ 1.35V. 4GHz though seems to be an issue or only possible at unhealthy voltages.

I never had any issues with undetected SATA Drives, running 2 HDDs, one SSD and one DVD-RAM. The OS is on my SM961 NVMe also without any Problems.

despite those "tweaking" and "enthusiast" problems/bugs it runs very smooth no crashes BSOD or anything like that.


----------



## sakae48

mine crashed again after a good 11 hours up time


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> mine crashed again after a good 11 hours up time


Did you use a fresh install? What OS are you using?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Did you use a fresh install? What OS are you using?


yes. it's a fresh new build w/ w10 x64 lastest build


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yes. it's a fresh new build w/ w10 x64 lastest build


Hrm... I've seen stability issues pop up regularly with Win10, did you have issues installing or did the install go smoothly?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hrm... I've seen stability issues pop up regularly with Win10, did you have issues installing or did the install go smoothly?


everything smooth on install. the only annoying thing is my rx480 wont show the POST screen


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> everything smooth on install. the only annoying thing is my rx480 wont show the POST screen


Hmm, I'm wondering if you could RMA your motherboard, maybe you got a bad one. If it's easy to RMA your mobo, I'd do it (i.e. if you got it from a real store rather than online...). Is that an option?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hmm, I'm wondering if you could RMA your motherboard, maybe you got a bad one. If it's easy to RMA your mobo, I'd do it (i.e. if you got it from a real store rather than online...). Is that an option?


this might do-able.. but kinda lazy to take them apart


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> this might do-able.. but kinda lazy to take them apart


Lol, I know what you mean... but take it apart, go to the store and get a new board, then put it back together... ones day's work isn't much for a finally-stable system









I feel your pain, though


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Lol, I know what you mean... but take it apart, go to the store and get a new board, then put it back together... ones day's work isn't much for a finally-stable system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain, though


i might take it apart tomorrow or friday.. i'll report once the board were replaced


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i might take it apart tomorrow or friday.. i'll report once the board were replaced


Curious to hear about the new board, keep us posted!


----------



## Velfarre

Hey, has anyone had problems like this?

1. When using AMD RAID and disks other than from RAID group are also attached, system log constantly warns
[The IO operation at logical block address 0x??????????? for Disk ? (PDO name: \Device\0000????) was retried.] (??? are variable numbers.)
and tend to lead to system crash when large scale of file copying is done.
But seems okay when working as stand alone (single RAID 0 group only)

2. When boot(No fast boot), system log reports error from Processor 0 to 15
[Performance power management features on processor 0 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.]
Doesn't seem to harm anything but is annoying to see RED text in the log.

3. New 0511 bios is actually narrowing memory bandwidth to half.
[0504]

[0511]


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velfarre*
> 
> Hey, has anyone had problems like this?
> 
> 1. When using AMD RAID and disks other than from RAID group are also attached, system log constantly warns
> [The IO operation at logical block address 0x??????????? for Disk ? (PDO name: \Device\0000????) was retried.] (??? are variable numbers.)
> and tend to lead to system crash when large scale of file copying is done.
> But seems okay when working as stand alone (single RAID 0 group only)
> 
> 2. When boot(No fast boot), system log reports error from Processor 0 to 15
> [Performance power management features on processor 0 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.]
> Doesn't seem to harm anything but is annoying to see RED text in the log.
> 
> 3. New 0511 bios is actually narrowing memory bandwidth to half.
> [0504]
> 
> [0511]


I am currently running at 2133 mhz for stability reasons while stress testing my overclock but I will test memory bandwidth when I get home. Hopefully this isn't a problem with 0511 because I really don't want to change my bios until a new one comes out. If this is a major problem I might flash back to 0504. Maybe it is an error with Aida64? Also a new version of AIDA64 is out maybe try that?

Update:Test

Everything looks normal to me. I am no expert on memory bandwidth so anyone care to chime in? Keep in mind this is dual-channel @2133mhz not 2666. Newest version of AIDA64 BTW


----------



## chuck216

I've got my Prime X370 pro system running nice and stable @ ~3.9 GHz (just a tad under because the BCLK is 99.8 instead of 100 MHz on my board so 3892.11 MHz.

Memory is at 2666 MHz on a pair of 3000 MHz sticks, wouldn't mind 2933 but I don't want to mess with SoC voltage etc. So 2666 MHz is fine for now.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Update to the new version of Aida. It has some ryzen bug fixes.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> I've got my Prime X370 pro system running nice and stable @ ~3.9 GHz (just a tad under because the BCLK is 99.8 instead of 100 MHz on my board so 3892.11 MHz.
> 
> Memory is at 2666 MHz on a pair of 3000 MHz sticks, wouldn't mind 2933 but I don't want to mess with SoC voltage etc. So 2666 MHz is fine for now.


I just got around to messing with SOC voltage to try to get 2933 out of my 3200 kit. If I get it stable I may try for 3.9 again. Might leave it be at 3.8. I doubt I'd see any difference with that extra 100mhz other than in benches.


----------



## Velfarre

Thanks for the feedback. Had retried updating to 0511 BIOS and seems okay now. Still don't know why the numbers went like that.

Other benchmark from Passmark(tm) had the same results so can't blame AIDA(tm) for it.

Last time with 0511, could overclock DDR4 to 2933Mhz, with 1.35v 16-18-18-36 timing, but now I can't get 2933Mhz with looser setting.

BTW, found a funny thing on the way.

Overclocked with Ryzen Master(tm) gets 20% better memory and cache related results than setting same numbers directly in bios.

It's mysterious how ryzen works.


----------



## Coldd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velfarre*
> 
> Hey, has anyone had problems like this?
> 
> 1. When using AMD RAID and disks other than from RAID group are also attached, system log constantly warns
> [The IO operation at logical block address 0x??????????? for Disk ? (PDO name: \Device\0000????) was retried.] (??? are variable numbers.)
> and tend to lead to system crash when large scale of file copying is done.
> But seems okay when working as stand alone (single RAID 0 group only)


Currently the AMD Raid driver will occasionally spin-locks on this board, in certain unorthodox IOCTLs

Most IO will eventually time out and the driver recovers, but some applications (ones that don't support overlapped IO?) seem to never time out and will spinlock in the kernel until the system is restarted.
Most obvious, in most configurations with the Raid driver, CPU-Z / NZXT CAM / HWMonitor will fail to load, and the process will be unclosable as its callstack is stuck in the Kernel or the Kernel holds a handle to the process.

It seems like the software side of the Raid driver, while 'supporting' various queries about the hardware, it'll fail to retrieve this data from the UEFI.

I din't have time to step through it with a Kernel debugger from a different machine, but the returned values/data from other IOCTLs that did return, would often return trash data, and a variety of random error codes.
As well as disabling/enabling varying hard drives would have an impact on which IOCTLs would hang, and which would error. Even a single raid-drive configuration that seemed fairly stable, would only manage to not spinlock, but would still fail the IOCTLs.

I din't find any configuration that would not have these issues, but I haven't tried rebuilding the RAID using the UFI module 'rcadm.efi' that they ship with the Raid Drivers.

I would probably avoid the RAID on this board for now, even if you manage to get it to a state of "ill do without these applications" because its just waiting for trouble to happen.

(It also breaks a certain AntiCheat)


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Has anyone run into this board running theirs at 3.7 on auto? Mine seems to be pegged there on all stock settings with the voltage around 1.32-1.35. I haven't even touched bios options after the reset from messing around.


----------



## TH558

My 1800x usually runs at 3.6 - 3.7 and rarely goes to 4 but I'm having a lot of problems with board.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Has anyone run into this board running theirs at 3.7 on auto? Mine seems to be pegged there on all stock settings with the voltage around 1.32-1.35. I haven't even touched bios options after the reset from messing around.


It's cooling dependent. If your chip has the wraith cooler or something similar don't expect it to push more than 1.3ish volts, which correlates to roughly 3.8GHz. It also depends on core usage.

diagram:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> It's cooling dependent. If your chip has the wraith cooler or something similar don't expect it to push more than 1.3ish volts, which correlates to roughly 3.8GHz. It also depends on core usage.
> 
> diagram:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No right now I am running a 280 mm all in one So cooling isn't really the issue I was just surprised that it has it pegged at those speeds and I've never seen it go below that so it's not like it has like whatever it's cool and quiet thing is enabled it's always running at 3.77


----------



## garretsw

So are most people still having major problems going above 2666mhz on this board? I tried my best to get to 2933mhz last night but no matter the timings or voltage it wouldn't work. I have 3200mhz g.skill tridentz cas 16 btw. I'm not sure if it is samsung or not but I know it isn't the infamous b-die.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Haven't been able to run anything as higher than 2133 with my ram. Nothing seems stable.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Haven't been able to run anything as higher than 2133 with my ram. Nothing seems stable.


Not even with samsung bdie ram i can get higher than 2933 were other boards can do 3200 with this type of ram. My old cheaper MSI Tomahawk could do it.


----------



## DooKey

My rig is running G.Skill 3600 [email protected] cl14. I'm using TridentZ RGB 2x8gb.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Mine appears to be stable at 2933 with RipJaws V 3200C16 which is interestingly enough SkHynix. It's passed 8 hours of Aida torture test, multiple realbench passes, zero issues normal usage and has gamed fine.


----------



## TaCRoT

On this board think it's just best to run ASUS extreme tuning with auto voltage and the ASUS optimized phases & EPU enabled if your not benchmarking and trying to squeeze every last bit of performance out, I'm in at just under 3.9Ghz and the voltage drops as low as 0.4 when idle so you get all the power saving features and all that at only a slight hit on performance which is worth it, only thing I really keep off is core performance mode. Now I just needa get some more RAM that works better with this board but right now not really that fussed at 2400mhz & I haven't even bothered to lower the timings.

100% Stable.


----------



## TaCRoT

Just use the ASUS extreme tuning, I get just under 3.9Ghz on auto voltages with ASUS optimized phase mode & power saving and EPU enabled which is only a slight hit on performance, only turn off the core performance mode, voltage drops as low as 0.4 when idle but is 100% stable, just needa go for a 2x8GB memory kit now but 2400Mhz isn't bothering me didn't even bother to tighten the timings.


----------



## insonator

I probably have those same Ripjaws V, F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, running at 2933 too


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> No right now I am running a 280 mm all in one So cooling isn't really the issue I was just surprised that it has it pegged at those speeds and I've never seen it go below that so it's not like it has like whatever it's cool and quiet thing is enabled it's always running at 3.77


See the diagram for what I mean by core dependent. The all core boost is 3.7GHz. If you are using *less than 2 cores* then it can boost to 4.0 or 4.1GHz.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> Mine appears to be stable at 2933 with RipJaws V 3200C16 which is interestingly enough SkHynix. It's passed 8 hours of Aida torture test, multiple realbench passes, zero issues normal usage and has gamed fine.


settings pls? I really want 2933 at least. Any tips or tricks?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> settings pls? I really want 2933 at least. Any tips or tricks?


I know most are running higher speeds but does anyone have the Vengence 2667 16gb kit on this board? I don't have ability to return and get more expensive.bso kinda stuck. I'd honestly like to get that running full speed more than Overclocking the CPU. It's already sitting above stock turbo on its own.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Haven't been able to run anything as higher than 2133 with my ram. Nothing seems stable.


Depending on the speed rating of your memory try enabling DOCP mode, then manually setting the DRAM voltage to the XMP profile voltage and trying your desired speed.

Using this method I can run my 3000 mhz Ram @2666 yes not the 2933 it's capable of but that would take adjusting the SOC voltage, which I don't feel comfortable doing.

Also make sure if using 2 sticks they are in the 2nd and 4th slots from the CPU socket.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Depending on the speed rating of your memory try enabling DOCP mode, then manually setting the DRAM voltage to the XMP profile voltage and trying your desired speed.
> 
> Using this method I can run my 3000 mhz Ram @2666 yes not the 2933 it's capable of but that would take adjusting the SOC voltage, which I don't feel comfortable doing.
> 
> Also make sure if using 2 sticks they are in the 2nd and 4th slots from the CPU socket.


I'll have to give that a try. dOCp tends to be a failure for mine. It's Corsair Vengence 2667 cas 15. I think might need to try tightening or relaxing to an even number. Just need to figure that bit out.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I'll have to give that a try. dOCp tends to be a failure for mine. It's Corsair Vengence 2667 cas 15. I think might need to try tightening or relaxing to an even number. Just need to figure that bit out.


It should auto adjust timings based on the DOCP profile chosen.

For example if I could get it to run at 3000mhz (2933 actually) the timings for my memory would be 15-17-17-35-52 however rynning at 2666 mhz it auto timed mine to 16-17-17-17-35-62 with a 1T Command rate.

All I did was choose 2666 mhz for memory speed @1.35 volts


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooKey*
> 
> My rig is running G.Skill 3600 [email protected] cl14. I'm using TridentZ RGB 2x8gb.


I also heard others say this, hope your right, just pulled the trigger on this RAM and gonna sell my current kit, Will let you guys know how I get on.


----------



## mobyfab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> I also heard others say this, hope your right, just pulled the trigger on this RAM and gonna sell my current kit, Will let you guys know how I get on.


Can't get past 2933 using the same kit with a 1700 on 0511.
It does POST and boot but it's unstable.
CPU has no problems reaching 3.8 at 2.23V


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobyfab*
> 
> Can't get past 2933 using the same kit with a 1700 on 0511.
> It does POST and boot but it's unstable.
> CPU has no problems reaching 3.8 at 2.23V


I hope you mean 1.23v not 2.23. If you put 2.23 volts through it, i'm sure it would instantly fry itself. lol


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobyfab*
> 
> Can't get past 2933 using the same kit with a 1700 on 0511.
> It does POST and boot but it's unstable.
> CPU has no problems reaching 3.8 at 2.23V


even 2933 is better than 2400 the instability will most likely be fixed or I'll move to another board that it will actually work on and I know it's in the C6H QVL, plus I needa move to dual 8GB sticks rather than 4x4GB sticks if I wanna get anything more than 2666 in the future.


----------



## TaCRoT

even on skylake with my previous low end z170 asrock board I only got to 3000 on this RAM with all 4 sticks in although for two it was no trouble getting 3200


----------



## chuck216

I can't get my Corsair Vengeance LPX PC3000 to run at 2933 either, running at 2666 with SoC voltage on auto though, tried upping the soc voltage to 1.05 but no go and don't want to risk any higher as SoC voltage is a whole new thing to me. Though system is running stable @ 3.9 Ghz auto voltage sitting at 1.35 according to cpu-z and hwinfo etc.


----------



## garretsw

I made an interesting discovery last night. I found that higher cpu voltage increases ram stability on higher clocks. With default 2133 my overclock was stable at 1.25v. However, 2666 ram would cause instability. Raising SOC and DRAM voltage did nothing for me. Then, Bam! Once I raised my cpu voltage to 1.3 volts it was 90 percent stable. I can never guarantee stability so I would rather not say 100 percent.


----------



## mobyfab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> I hope you mean 1.23v not 2.23. If you put 2.23 volts through it, i'm sure it would instantly fry itself. lol


Yes, typo =)

It seems like only samsung ram is stable at high frequencies now...


----------



## thigobr

I am thinking about using this board for my next build. Is Asus quickly updating the BIOS for this board or is it giving more attention to the Crosshair?

Is it working well with 2x Samsung B-die 8GB modules. Can it run memory at 3200MHz at least?


----------



## AlphaC

The CH VI Hero gets priority but the X370 Prime Pro has seen an update this week.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/03/30/asus-prime-x370-pro-review/9
2933Mhz on their review
https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7297/5/asus-prime-x370-pro-review-solide-middenklasser-benchmarks-cpu
2400MHz in their review

Memory QVL lists CORSAIR CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 16GB(2*8GB) 18-19-19-39 1.35V 3600 under DOCP3200

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME_X370-PRO_Memory_QVL.pdf

also hardwareluxx lists Gskill TridentZ 16GB DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html

An ASUS rep suggested the GSkill FlareX DDR43200CL14 will also be on the QVL.


----------



## TaCRoT

May send those TridentZ back for some X Flares if they 'just work'


----------



## mobyfab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> I am thinking about using this board for my next build. Is Asus quickly updating the BIOS for this board or is it giving more attention to the Crosshair?
> 
> Is it working well with 2x Samsung B-die 8GB modules. Can it run memory at 3200MHz at least?


The Crosshair is getting more attention for sure,

Maybe, some manage to get them work to at 3200 (I didn't), I guess it depends on the CPU as well.

See http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME_X370-PRO_Memory_QVL.pdf

I just read that it helps to use the secondary slots (A2/B2) for 2 modules so I'll try that tonight.


----------



## Velfarre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldd*
> 
> Currently the AMD Raid driver will occasionally spin-locks on this board, in certain unorthodox IOCTLs
> 
> Most IO will eventually time out and the driver recovers, but some applications (ones that don't support overlapped IO?) seem to never time out and will spinlock in the kernel until the system is restarted.
> Most obvious, in most configurations with the Raid driver, CPU-Z / NZXT CAM / HWMonitor will fail to load, and the process will be unclosable as its callstack is stuck in the Kernel or the Kernel holds a handle to the process.
> 
> It seems like the software side of the Raid driver, while 'supporting' various queries about the hardware, it'll fail to retrieve this data from the UEFI.
> 
> I din't have time to step through it with a Kernel debugger from a different machine, but the returned values/data from other IOCTLs that did return, would often return trash data, and a variety of random error codes.
> As well as disabling/enabling varying hard drives would have an impact on which IOCTLs would hang, and which would error. Even a single raid-drive configuration that seemed fairly stable, would only manage to not spinlock, but would still fail the IOCTLs.
> 
> I din't find any configuration that would not have these issues, but I haven't tried rebuilding the RAID using the UFI module 'rcadm.efi' that they ship with the Raid Drivers.
> 
> I would probably avoid the RAID on this board for now, even if you manage to get it to a state of "ill do without these applications" because its just waiting for trouble to happen.
> 
> (It also breaks a certain AntiCheat)


Thank You Coldd for a detailed nfo.

Like you've said. I am facing exact same problem with CPUZ, CAM, HWMonitor and having 2 drives with same Letter listed on Task Manager. (One under group of Software Raid)

If any kind of disk or group of disks attached with Primary AMD Raid. then system goes nuts.

Have tried rebuilding 2 groups of AMD Raid 0, it failed. Single group of AMD Raid 0 and a single HDD, it failed.

So I guess only way to use AMD Raid without a glitch, is use it alone.

Maybe I should stop using AMD Raid and stick to AHCI for now.


----------



## insonator

New BIOS ! Version 0515.

Seen on Reddit.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62mgjn/asus_prime_x370pro_bios_update_0515/

Will flash tonight

- inso


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insonator*
> 
> New BIOS ! Version 0515.
> 
> Seen on Reddit.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/62mgjn/asus_prime_x370pro_bios_update_0515/
> 
> Will flash tonight
> 
> - inso


Yes. I hope it is good!


----------



## TaCRoT

Yep just flashed today

https://www.asus.com/nz/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0515
1.Improve system stability.
2.Enhance memory compatibility
3.Improve CPU temperature monitor function

My Summary of the latest BIOS

1. Higher stable clocks of about 100mhz
2. Didn't notice much of a difference here, I can now boot to windows on 2666mhz on X4 sticks but not stable
3. Yep, temps lower again, especially for the motherboard -20c which brings me sitting at 42c on processor and 30 on the motherboard which seems about normal, no longer operating at 50 degrees


----------



## sakae48

what i experienced from 0515 update :

-OC becomes a lot tougher
-higher latency
-temperature still the same. Tctl and mobo reported 5~10C Delta T. (53.5~57 vs 47 on idle, 3.7GHz 1.21v, NH-U12P push-pull at 100%, room temp around 25C)


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Well I feel that TCTL and motherboard will always have a delta. One is inside the chip the other is likely a sensor on the bottom of the socket. I wouldn't worry to much about a difference there.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hi fellas. First post here.

I have a:

- PRIME X370-PRO with BIOS 0515
- Ryzen 1800x
- 64GB Corsair Vengeance LED part number CMU64GX4M4C3000C15

Can anyone explain to me why I shouldn't be able to run my 4 sticks RAM kit at 2933? What is the technical background for that?

I can run it at 2400mhz but no matter the timings or SOC voltage I can't run this RAM at 2933

Tried with the loosened latencies the BIOS permits, nothing. Not even 2600

SOC at 1.1v
VRM:

VDDCR CPU = Extreme
VDDCR SOC power phase = Extreme
VDDCR CPU switch freq = Auto
Spread spectrum = OFF
VDDCR SOC freq = Auto
Load line = Level 2
CPU current capability = 110
VDDR SOC load line = Level 2
VDDCR SOC current = 100%

Any ideas?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> Yep just flashed today
> 
> https://www.asus.com/nz/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0515
> 1.Improve system stability.
> 2.Enhance memory compatibility
> 3.Improve CPU temperature monitor function
> 
> My Summary of the latest BIOS
> 
> 1. Higher stable clocks of about 100mhz
> 2. Didn't notice much of a difference here, I can now boot to windows on 2666mhz on X4 sticks but not stable
> 3. Yep, temps lower again, especially for the motherboard -20c which brings me sitting at 42c on processor and 30 on the motherboard which seems about normal, no longer operating at 50 degrees


Are you running Windows 10 or 7? I see the new Bios under the 7 option but not 10.


----------



## mobyfab

You need Samsung B-die ram to get these frequencies for sure.

So update with 0515:

Nothing changed. Still can't get 3200 stable (it's little bit more stable though, placebo effect?)

One thing that worries me is the very unstable core voltages... they swing from 1.23 to 1.30 when set a 1.26! I'm playing with the DIGI+ VRM settings but no major improvements.
Load line calibration is pretty useless in my case, it just puts +.02v per level, so i keep it on auto (disabled).


----------



## The Stilt

PRIME X370-PRO 0515 bios still uses 1.0.0.1 AGESA.


----------



## garretsw

I just flashed 0515. There is no improvement at all for me. Still stuck at 2666mhz with my 3200mhz ram


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Are you running Windows 10 or 7? I see the new Bios under the 7 option but not 10.


W10 / Linux mint dual boot

I can see it under W10, maybe it's your cookies


----------



## ulukay

do you guys have the "performance bias" at Auto or None?


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooKey*
> 
> My rig is running G.Skill 3600 [email protected] cl14. I'm using TridentZ RGB 2x8gb.


Just ordered the ripjaws v version of this. Is it the same as trident z?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulukay*
> 
> do you guys have the "performance bias" at Auto or None?


i leave mine "auto"


----------



## TaCRoT

My G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3600 CL16 RAM arrived and it does indeed work at 3200mhz on this board no voltage change or nothing just set DOCP profile to 3200mhz and away it went, *** yeah not getting the Flare X now this **** looks amazing.


----------



## DooKey

The thing you have to watch out for is it failing. My Trident Z RGB lasted 10 days before a stick died.


----------



## DooKey

NO. My Ripjaws V is dual rank and will only run 2400


----------



## hang10z

I've had great luck with Bios 0511 and GSkill F4-3200C14-8GTZ, haven't tried 0515 yet.

My SOC voltage is running at .894


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooKey*
> 
> The thing you have to watch out for is it failing. My Trident Z RGB lasted 10 days before a stick died.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hang10z*
> 
> I've had great luck with Bios 0511 and GSkill F4-3200C14-8GTZ, haven't tried 0515 yet.
> 
> My SOC voltage is running at .894


----------



## sakae48

that latency tho... why it's that high?


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> that latency tho... why it's that high?


Think it's wrong because on other benchmarks I did my memory shows 59ns


----------



## hang10z

Yeah that test shows the wrong latency, I am not sure why... Every MaxxMem2 test of DDR4 memory that I have found online shows 150ns... weird

Here is AIDA64 vs MaxxMem2 for a comparison. Also this is with a bunch of programs running so the results are not exactly ideal.


----------



## Ben-Jammin

I wondered the same thing!


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Just got done installing the 515 update. My board really doesn't seem to like my ram. Anything above what the board sets (2133) just results in OC failure page and have to reset everything again. Eh we will see what happens in the future updates. I know this ram is rated to run at 2667 at the very least.


----------



## mobyfab

Please state which processor you are using, because it seems to be related to the ram frequencies as well.

Look like the 1700 has a harder time hitting 3200.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Just got done installing the 515 update. My board really doesn't seem to like my ram. Anything above what the board sets (2133) just results in OC failure page and have to reset everything again. Eh we will see what happens in the future updates. I know this ram is rated to run at 2667 at the very least.


When you say reset everything, do you mean you have to actually use the jumper to reset the bios or just set everything back up? The reason I ask this is because I have not had to touch the jumper at all, the overclock recovery mechanism on this board works great.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> When you say reset everything, do you mean you have to actually use the jumper to reset the bios or just set everything back up? The reason I ask this is because I have not had to touch the jumper at all, the overclock recovery mechanism on this board works great.


not jumper reset but anything that I've changed within the bios. Even leaving everything stock and just trying to use the docp for the memory results in a failure.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> not jumper reset but anything that I've changed within the bios. Even leaving everything stock and just trying to use the docp for the memory results in a failure.


You can't use DOCP for your memory unless you've got some very specific RAM. Any memory overclocking above JEDEC will need to be done manually.


----------



## Spawn32

Hahaha, brilliant Malogeek








never could post beyond 2133mhz, set it up manual without DOCP and now it runs rock solid on 2993...

Thanks, great tip









/Spawn


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Just got done installing the 515 update. My board really doesn't seem to like my ram. Anything above what the board sets (2133) just results in OC failure page and have to reset everything again. Eh we will see what happens in the future updates. I know this ram is rated to run at 2667 at the very least.


Try this: Go into advanced settings, choose DOCP, Don't change your ram speed yet keep it stock, scroll down to the DRam voltage, set it for the XMP voltage of your ram, Most sets run 1.20 at default (2133, 2400) and 1.35 for XMP profile. Save changes and reboot. Now go back into the BIOS and change try upping the speed one level. Sometimes it won't take both a voltage change and a speed change.

Doing this helped me get my ram running @2666 (still can't get it to do 2933, but I don't mess with SOC voltage)

Also a little tip for those not wanting to mess with the whole FID/DID clock settings thing. If you choose TPU for Air coolers and TPU II for water coolers it will give a "suggested" over clock on reboot. But most importantly it "unlocks" a place to manually adjust your clock speed in 25 mhz increments.


----------



## Jakenthall

Just updated to 0515 the other day as well.

The good news: I finally was able to OC my 2133hz ram to 2666 by loosening the timings and increasing the voltage (would crash after posting in previous versions).

The bad news: I cannot reach a stable CPU OC and it's driving me crazy. On earlier versions I was able to run my 1700 at 3.8ghz/1.28v. Now it seems that no matter what settings I use I cannot even reach a 3.7ghz OC, even if the voltage is at 1.25 or 1.3. Anyone else experiencing something similar? I'm tempted to go back to stock clocks just to avoid the headache until the next bios update is pushed through.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakenthall*
> 
> Just updated to 0515 the other day as well.
> 
> The good news: I finally was able to OC my 2133hz ram to 2666 by loosening the timings and increasing the voltage (would crash after posting in previous versions).
> 
> The bad news: I cannot reach a stable CPU OC and it's driving me crazy. On earlier versions I was able to run my 1700 at 3.8ghz/1.28v. Now it seems that no matter what settings I use I cannot even reach a 3.7ghz OC, even if the voltage is at 1.25 or 1.3. Anyone else experiencing something similar? I'm tempted to go back to stock clocks just to avoid the headache until the next bios update is pushed through.


true. i cant run stable on 3.95 anymore but not much change on RAM since i run 2666 on previous bios already


----------



## Malogeek

Try 1.35 volt, that's what I used for 3.8Ghz on my 1700. Also try LLC at 1 or 2.

Keep in mind you need the cooling, which the stock Wraith won't be good enough at high loads.


----------



## hang10z

Anyone having an issue with their M.2 Drive randomly disappearing? This has happened to me 2x since I've upgraded to 0515, I did not experience this before hand.

Reverting all settings to stock has not prevented the issue. I am wondering if there is some sort of bug in this bios code. I have made no changes to my settings since flashing.

Here are my settings:

TPU II Set
CPU 3.85 at auto voltage
Memory DOCP 3200MHZ @ 14, 14, 14, 34 with SOC voltage set to .9

At first I thought well maybe the super slight SOC voltage was messing things up, but I set it to stock and set memory to 2166 Auto and it happened again within 72hrs.

Never had this issue before 0515, but I cannot blame it on the BIOS code either since I am unsure on how to isolate the problem, especially if it crops up with stock settings.

I may revert back to 0511 and see whats up. Just wanted to know if anyone else is using an M.2 drive for OS and had this issue.


----------



## Jakenthall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> Try 1.35 volt, that's what I used for 3.8Ghz on my 1700. Also try LLC at 1 or 2.
> 
> Keep in mind you need the cooling, which the stock Wraith won't be good enough at high loads.


Yeah I'm just running the wraith cooler so I'm trying to steer clear of setting the voltage higher than 1.3 or 1.325. I'm going to just have to wait and see if it improves at all with the next bios update.

On the plus side, I was able to reach 3.6 at 1.177, so I'm pretty happy with the low voltage and temps.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hang10z*
> 
> Anyone having an issue with their M.2 Drive randomly disappearing? This has happened to me 2x since I've upgraded to 0515, I did not experience this before hand.


I had a problem with the initial 0504 BIOS and my RD400 NVMe would disappear on every restart. I would have to cold boot for it to be recognized. Since 0511 I've not had any issues with M.2 detection so unfortunately I'm the complete opposite.


----------



## hang10z

I figured out the problem. I think..

My testing was faulty, I had thought I set the SOC voltage to auto but it wasn't. I had set TPU back to I and it did not save any of my other settings.

TO run my memory at 3200 I had to increase the SOC voltage slightly, I think this was causing system instability (or just the memory speed itself) I set the SOC voltage to auto and reduced the mem speed to 2933 (using the same timings of 14,14,14,34). I have not had a problem at all since.

Hopefully the new code coming out in May will allow faster mem speeds without having to increase soc voltage. Supposedly these chips are highly dependent on memory speeds


----------



## Jakenthall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hang10z*
> 
> Supposedly these chips are highly dependent on memory speeds


Yeah, ram frequency is directly tied to the infinity fabric's. I'm not entirely sure how much of an effect this has in real-world applications. People have reported fps gains in games, but I'm not sure how well that translates into other tasks.

In any case, it seems like the bios updates are going in the right direction. I had to roll back my ram OC to 2400, which although disappointing, it's at least better than the 2133hz I was stuck at before.


----------



## SteelBox

On this board if I connect my chassis fan to pump connector can I make custom fan curve in BIOS?


----------



## NeoConker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> On this board if I connect my chassis fan to pump connector can I make custom fan curve in BIOS?


Yes you can, but I don't need, the 2x chassis fans have 4 modes: Auto, DC, PWM and Manual. Pump+ and AIO have more options.

But I have one sugestion, by the way is the way I use.

Connect all the fans you need in the board in Chassis 1, Chassis 2 and CPU OPT with spliters if necessary (watch out each fan header amperage limit) and linked all together to follow the CPU FAN in PWM mode, in this mode you set % RPM or put in Manual Mode and make a custom curve at Q-Fan.


----------



## verick

I am experiencing an odd issue with this board. My Memory latency is much higher than every other post that I have seen, 102ns with 3200 ram, 140ns with 2133, so I did some experimenting, and found that when I have onboard audio disabled my latency number is inline with others. It also has a negative effect on cache latency and bandwidth. I can see this effecting performance, it lowers my Cinebench score by 50. Can anyone else replicate this?


----------



## sakae48

i have several audio parts on my rig. my current latency is 90nS. havent tried to disable onboard


----------



## bardacuda

Does anyone have auto downclock/volt at idle when OCed working? Or does your vcore constantly stay around what you set it to?


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Does anyone have auto downclock/volt at idle when OCed working? Or does your vcore constantly stay around what you set it to?


Would like to know this as well.

Can someone tell me if this board supports P-State overclocking?


----------



## Keith Myers

My board down volts when not under load. Doesn't down clock the core frequency. Using Balanced Power profile when not loaded and Bitsum High Performance when loaded which is 99% of the time.


----------



## Keith Myers

No it doesn't. I does not have a B-Clk generator. Have to go with the ROG Crosshair VI Hero to get P-states.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> My board down volts when not under load. Doesn't down clock the core frequency. Using Balanced Power profile when not loaded and Bitsum High Performance when loaded which is 99% of the time.


Can you share your BIOS settings? You are OCed right? It works for me at stock...just wondering if it works for anyone when OCed.


----------



## Silverfan

Hi guys

This is my first posting here ,dont slap me 
I have buy any times ago this Asus MoBo (Mainboard) Prime X370-pro and it works fine but not with correct timings and information about the specs from memory.
In first time the MoBo have uses the bios 0502. I´s work with some freezes and unstable actions.
After update to 0515 Bios the MoBo works ok but not detect correct my memory.
Special for this mainboard i´ve buy memory (Ripjaws-V, black) 32 GB (2X16GB)DDR 4 with PC 3200 bandwith ,but it´s only works with specs from PC 2133.



In some other forums u can read it works with bandwith 2933 on bios 0511 .
But how can downgrade the bios from 0515 to 0511 ?
I´m using Linux on system no windows.The EZ flash drive Util detect correct the Bios but not downgrade it.
Or anyone gets another solution how to set the memory to the correct bandwith on bios 0515 ?
Some change settings ,system don´t boot it.


----------



## Keith Myers

Yes, overclocked using a 38.5 multiplier. Everything mostly on Auto in BIOS. I did just bump my memory voltage up from Auto to 1.385V with a VTTDDR of 0.685 to use my new G.Skill 3600CL16 memory at 3200. Running BOINC 24/7 and the VDDCR CPU shows 1.34-1.38V when loaded. The SVI2 TFN voltage shows 1.306V when loaded. The VDDCR CPU drops to 0.4 -0.8V when BOINC is stopped and the Power profile reverts to Balanced. The VRM regulator voltage never changes in both SIV and HWinfo64 though. But the amps and watt draws do drop so I know that the voltage really is decreasing when monitored in SIV, HWinFo64 or the display on the APC UPS front panel for total system power load. When BOINC is running, it triggers my Bitsum High Performance power profile in ProcessLasso for full performance.


----------



## bardacuda

Hmm ok. On my system my VDDCR stays at what I set core voltage to in BIOS +/- 20mV or so, so maybe that was just throwing me off. I'll have to take a closer look at the amperage sensor and my watt reader and compare it to auto settings to see if there actually is any difference. I am using HWiNFO64 v5.50-3130..is that what you're using too for those VDDCR readings?


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverfan*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> This is my first posting here ,dont slap me
> I have buy any times ago this Asus MoBo (Mainboard) Prime X370-pro and it works fine but not with correct timings and information about the specs from memory.
> In first time the MoBo have uses the bios 0502. I´s work with some freezes and unstable actions.
> After update to 0515 Bios the MoBo works ok but not detect correct my memory.
> Special for this mainboard i´ve buy memory (Ripjaws-V, black) 32 GB (2X16GB)DDR 4 with PC 3200 bandwith ,but it´s only works with specs from PC 2133.
> 
> 
> 
> In some other forums u can read it works with bandwith 2933 on bios 0511 .
> But how can downgrade the bios from 0515 to 0511 ?
> I´m using Linux on system no windows.The EZ flash drive Util detect correct the Bios but not downgrade it.
> Or anyone gets another solution how to set the memory to the correct bandwith on bios 0515 ?
> Some change settings ,system don´t boot it.


I don't see it anywhere in the QVL AFAIK there is only 2 sticks listed in the QVL that support 3200Mhz and they aren't Ripjaws V the others were tested at 2133, 2400 or 2666, even so I have TridentZ RGB CL16 3600 working @ 3200 which isn't in the QVL altogether but is listed in the Crosshair VI hero QVL


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Hmm ok. On my system my VDDCR stays at what I set core voltage to in BIOS +/- 20mV or so, so maybe that was just throwing me off. I'll have to take a closer look at the amperage sensor and my watt reader and compare it to auto settings to see if there actually is any difference. I am using HWiNFO64 v5.50-3130..is that what you're using too for those VDDCR readings?


Yes, HWinFo64 V5.50-3130 and SIV 5.18 Beta24 both show VDDCR CPU of what it is set in the BIOS and they also show the "real" SVI2 TFN voltage regulator output which shows the CPU Core voltage after Vdroop at the input to the CPU. Check the power levels of the CPU and SoC after the system gets quiet. They should drop significantly from over a 100 watts for the CPU down to 10 watts and similar ten fold reduction on the SoC wattage.


----------



## Keith Myers

I think there is still a problem with 2 X 16GB on the Prime. We don't have the new AGESA updated BIOS yet like the Crosshair people got yesterday. I would try to bump the Vdimm voltage to 1.37-1.38V and also make sure to bump VTTDDR voltage to half of Vdimm. It appears the Prime doesn't do that automatically like it should when upping Vdimm. Also put VDDSoC voltage up to 0.950V. There are some messages that to get to 3200, you need to take it up in steps after successive reboots to get it to train correctly at 3200.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Does anyone have auto downclock/volt at idle when OCed working? Or does your vcore constantly stay around what you set it to?


Mine auto downvolts at idle but only because I still have my v-core still set to auto with my 3.9 Ghz OC. I figure if it will run stable at that speed with auto volts, who am I to complain.


----------



## sakae48

still downvolt even on manual setting unless you're running performance mode


----------



## smash_mouth01

Stupid question..

I picked up one of these boards and a 1700x for a new build ...

Now I have been out of the overclocking game for a while..

In the advanced tweaking settings...what'd does the DID increase of decrease do?

I played with the FID... and I assume that changed the multi

But when I played with the DID ..it deceased the core speed..

Any insight would be fantastic


----------



## sakae48

DID used for a fine tune.. like, you're stable on 3950M but unable to get it stable at 3975M. by changing the DID, you could get in between that clock


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, HWinFo64 V5.50-3130 and SIV 5.18 Beta24 both show VDDCR CPU of what it is set in the BIOS and they also show the "real" SVI2 TFN voltage regulator output which shows the CPU Core voltage after Vdroop at the input to the CPU. Check the power levels of the CPU and SoC after the system gets quiet. They should drop significantly from over a 100 watts for the CPU down to 10 watts and similar ten fold reduction on the SoC wattage.


OK so here are my findings:

I ran HWiNFO and did 1 AIDA64 Cache & Memory benchmark for each setting. After that I closed AIDA, and kept my eye on the watt reader and SVI2 readings and made some notes. About 15 mins after starting HWiNFO I took a screencap.

Auto
- Fluctuates between ~1.1V-1.4V in BIOS but tends to hover around 1.35V
- Total system draw at the wall in idle: 75W-76W
- SVI2 Core Voltage: Typically hovers around 1.28V but goes as high as 1.375V (and as low as 1.037V)
- SVI2 Core Amps: Typically hovers around 8.3A-10.3A
- SVI2 CPU Power: Typically 6.6W-13.3W

Manual 1.350V set in BIOS
- Total system draw in idle: 80W-81W
- SVI2 Core Voltage: 1.35V
- SVI2 Core Amps: Typically 5.2A-6.2A
- SVI2 CPU Power: Typically ~7.0W

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Auto:



Manual:





So strangely enough HWiNFO is reporting lower average amperage and wattage in manual mode even though my watt reader clearly shows an extra 5W. Keep in mind these are idle readings with the CPU usage typically at 0.2%. HWiNFO, my antivirus, and Samsung Magician are the only things running for these readings. Given that in manual it is drawing an extra 5W at 0.2% usage, and SVI2 reads LOWER amperage than auto, I'm pretty sure there's no auto downvolting going on (P is higher, I is lower, therefore E must be higher). It would be nice to have an accurate current measurement at the socket instead of software readings but this is what I have to work with.

What this means is that if I want to overclock, then my CPU VCore is going to be constantly at 1.40V or 1.45V or whatever, even when I'm not doing anything CPU intensive, which is most of the time...and I leave my rig on 24/7. Which in turn means it makes me *not want to overclock at all*. I only want it to boost my volts when it needs it. ASUS needs to fix this. @chew* can you do anything about this?


----------



## Keith Myers

Your conclusion is not correct with regard to P↑ = I↓ * V↑ There still can some process or thread that is keeping the core boosted into High Performance and thus keeping the cores at their full voltage. You need to see what background process is still spinning in Process Explorer or in Task Manager. If 15 cores out of 16 are idle that will drop the current in the overall system. But if one core is still doing full bore work, even the idle cores will be at full voltage just not drawing much current.

I was going to suggest that not having the core voltage in Auto might force the chip to keep the voltage up in idle, but that idea got shot down earlier in the thread with someone in Manual and the chip still downvolts.

I just haven't been reading very many similar complaints in threads that I lurk on or comment in. I would think there would be a lot more noise about the problem if it was common.


----------



## bardacuda

How come that process isn't keeping my core boosted in auto then? I did the same test on both. Clean windows install, same programs running during both tests.


----------



## sradeath

Same setup here and can't get past 2400 as well on DOCP


----------



## sradeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Hi fellas. First post here.
> 
> I have a:
> 
> - PRIME X370-PRO with BIOS 0515
> - Ryzen 1800x
> - 64GB Corsair Vengeance LED part number CMU64GX4M4C3000C15
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why I shouldn't be able to run my 4 sticks RAM kit at 2933? What is the technical background for that?
> 
> I can run it at 2400mhz but no matter the timings or SOC voltage I can't run this RAM at 2933
> 
> Tried with the loosened latencies the BIOS permits, nothing. Not even 2600
> 
> SOC at 1.1v
> VRM:
> 
> VDDCR CPU = Extreme
> VDDCR SOC power phase = Extreme
> VDDCR CPU switch freq = Auto
> Spread spectrum = OFF
> VDDCR SOC freq = Auto
> Load line = Level 2
> CPU current capability = 110
> VDDR SOC load line = Level 2
> VDDCR SOC current = 100%
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Same memory and can't pass 2400 with DOCP


----------



## Keith Myers

I don't know. There must be some sort of problem with overclocking beyond Auto then that prevents downvolting in your case. It would be nice if *Stilt or *Elmor would chime in and offer some advice or change our knowledge of how Ryzen works...... or at least is SUPPOSED to work.


----------



## Keith Myers

Does anyone want to try an experiment that might cause some temporary inconvenience? I just had something unexpected happen with my Prime. I attempted to turn off the onboard LAN on the motherboard. I figured there was no reason for it be on since I was using a wireless PCIe card and not a hard wired LAN connection. I configured it off in the BIOS and saved the configuration into one of my profiles and F10 saved. The system rebooted but took a very long, very long time to give me the single POST beep. The system then hung at the ASUS F2 or DEL screen. No amount of key presses on either F2 or DEL would allow me to reenter the BIOS and it would not go past that screen. I powered off the system several times. pressed the Reset button and even unplugged the computer from AC for 15 minutes. Nothing I could do would cause the computer to get past the first ASUS splash screen to either enter the BIOS or proceed to enter the operating system. I finally had to CLR the BIOS to get into the BIOS and turn the onboard LAN back on. The system then booted normally just as it always has.

So does anyone want to try doing the same and see if they have the same issue? If it hangs like mine, you will have to CLR the BIOS to get back into the BIOS to turn the LAN back on. I would like to know if this is a real BUG with the motherboard or just some fluke of my system.


----------



## TristanL

New Bios?

0604

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0604.zip

Source:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/64is8w/new_bios_for_the_prime_x370pro_is_up/


----------



## Olivon

Thanks for sharing !




*BIOS 0515*



*BIOS 0604*



Latency is better but still got problems with 3200MHz working fully properly (HOF 3600C17).
2933C14 (0515) works perfectly though. I will try with he 0604 if it's the same.


----------



## druni

Does the latest bios have the new AGESA code?

EDIT: Yes my bad, I'm blind


----------



## Olivon

Yes. It's in the second picture, 1.0.0.4a


----------



## sakae48

bricked mine while updating bios via ai suite









i waited for 15 mins but the progress bar stuck on 50%. force closed the aisuite and restart, no GUI.. logout and login back, still the same.. restart and... no post









gotta RMA tomorrow


----------



## bardacuda

Isn't there a way to re-try the flash if it's on a USB? Or is that only for the Crosshair?

BTW I am able to run 2666 RAM now. I was stuck at 2400 before on the 0515 BIOS.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Isn't there a way to re-try the flash if it's on a USB? Or is that only for the Crosshair?
> 
> BTW I am able to run 2666 RAM now. I was stuck at 2400 before on the 0515 BIOS.


crosshair only, unfortunately.. crashfree bios didnt work on me


----------



## bardacuda

Well that blows! How good is the retailer for RMAs? Hopefully it doesn't take too long!


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Well that blows! How good is the retailer for RMAs? Hopefully it doesn't take too long!


no idea.. but i hope they would replace it at the same time. i dont want to RMA directly to the distributor since i should wait for several days.. i know cuz i once killed my AM2 board from suicide OC on air cooling


----------



## bardacuda

I saw your other posts in the Ryzen owner's club thread now. Local store so that's good!







It sucks RMAing when you have to ship and then wait for them to get it, test it, and ship another one back.


----------



## thigobr

What's the best way to update the BIOS? Inside the UEFI? Just put my system together Ryzen 1700, Prime X370-PRO and 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200CL14. My board came with BIOS 0504 from factory.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> What's the best way to update the BIOS? Inside the UEFI? Just put my system together Ryzen 1700, Prime X370-PRO and 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200CL14. My board came with BIOS 0504 from factory.


I've found it easiest to unzip the BIOS onto an otherwise-empty thumb drive, then update it in the BIOS itself. Someone just bricked their board by trying to update BIOS from within Windows... never do that, Windows sucks.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> What's the best way to update the BIOS? Inside the UEFI? Just put my system together Ryzen 1700, Prime X370-PRO and 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200CL14. My board came with BIOS 0504 from factory.


I used EZ BIOS Update from the BIOS (Tools section).
You've just got to put the BIOS XXX.cap in a FAT USB Drive and flash it.
It takes around 2 minutes


----------



## Malogeek

ASUS Prime X370-Pro BIOS 0604 which includes the AGESA update 1.0.0.4a

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0604.zip


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> What's the best way to update the BIOS? *Inside the UEFI?* Just put my system together Ryzen 1700, Prime X370-PRO and 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200CL14. My board came with BIOS 0504 from factory.


YES.. PLEASE!
don't go with AI Suite. I want no one have a bad experience like what i experienced today!

but in positive way, my board has some issue from the start.. this board has a good way to ask a RMA
















-add-

after some reading, apparently crash free bios were broken since 0504~0511. there's report that 0510 works fine.. i dont know which bios came off my support CD tho


----------



## Keith Myers

One big change in the 0604 BIOS is a big whack to default VDD_SoC voltage from the default of previous BIOS' The previous Auto default was 0.881 V. It is now 1.10V in the 0604 BIOS. So anyone like me that was adding a offset needs to check that before automatically adding it back in. We also got the new ProcODT parameter to play with for better memory compatibility. Don't see much else that is new. Glad that the SMU bug is fixed though. That really bugged me. Also the FMA3 bug is fixed but I don't believe I ever ran into that problem.


----------



## Keith Myers

Any takers on my previous problem post to help me investigate the LAN issue?


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> One big change in the 0604 BIOS is a big whack to default VDD_SoC voltage from the default of previous BIOS' The previous Auto default was 0.881 V. It is now 1.10V in the 0604 BIOS. So anyone like me that was adding a offset needs to check that before automatically adding it back in. We also got the new ProcODT parameter to play with for better memory compatibility. Don't see much else that is new. Glad that the SMU bug is fixed though. That really bugged me. Also the FMA3 bug is fixed but I don't believe I ever ran into that problem.


Yep, good summary thanks Keith.
I'm using offset mode too and i figured that VSoC default value changed while trying to get 3200 fully functional.
But i don't see how to use ProcODT yet.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Yep, good summary thanks Keith.
> I'm using offset mode too and i figured that VSoC default value changed while trying to get 3200 fully functional.
> But i don't see how to use ProcODT yet.


You need to go over the ROG Crosshair VI Overclocking Thread
and give it a read for what the Elmor says ProcODT is used for. Search on ProcODT for the specific posts.


----------



## hang10z

My latency running at 3200 was 89ns
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> One big change in the 0604 BIOS is a big whack to default VDD_SoC voltage from the default of previous BIOS' The previous Auto default was 0.881 V. It is now 1.10V in the 0604 BIOS. So anyone like me that was adding a offset needs to check that before automatically adding it back in. We also got the new ProcODT parameter to play with for better memory compatibility. Don't see much else that is new. Glad that the SMU bug is fixed though. That really bugged me. Also the FMA3 bug is fixed but I don't believe I ever ran into that problem.


Thats interesting, i was always wondering why it seemed like most other boards (not just the CH6 ) had their SOC running much higher than mine when set to auto. Excited to play some more with my mem speeds.


----------



## Keith Myers

One of the things I checked for in the new 0604 was any higher XMP or D.O.C.P. memory profiles. Nope. Still maxes out at 3200. I will still have to wait for May to see if I can use my 3600 memory at spec. Bit of a bummer that we don't have a BCLK generator like the CH6 to goose the bus clock like they can do. Maxim of you gets whats youse pays for still applies I guess.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Well use this BIOS at your own risk. Just updated mine. I can no longer boot my system with RAM above 2133. So I was like to hell with that and went to flash back to 0511 that I was using. No bueno.
It will not let me flash back down. It says it isn't a valid BIOS file. So I tried all of the ones saved on my USB stick, same thing. Looks like jumping up to the new Agesa won't allow going back to the old. Lucky me! Nothing like a BIOS update performance downgrade


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> Well use this BIOS at your own risk. Just updated mine. I can no longer boot my system with RAM above 2133. So I was like to hell with that and went to flash back to 0511 that I was using. No bueno.
> It will not let me flash back down. It says it isn't a valid BIOS file. So I tried all of the ones saved on my USB stick, same thing. Looks like jumping up to the new Agesa won't allow going back to the old. Lucky me! Nothing like a BIOS update performance downgrade


That sux thought you could downgrade on my old asrock board you could flash any version but at least mine still works @ 3200


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> Well use this BIOS at your own risk. Just updated mine. I can no longer boot my system with RAM above 2133. So I was like to hell with that and went to flash back to 0511 that I was using. No bueno.
> It will not let me flash back down. It says it isn't a valid BIOS file. So I tried all of the ones saved on my USB stick, same thing. Looks like jumping up to the new Agesa won't allow going back to the old. Lucky me! Nothing like a BIOS update performance downgrade


Wow that sucks! I tried 0604 today and had issues booting above 2400 whereas my RAM was fine on 2933 on 0515. I was able to immediately downgrade to 0515 though without issues and return to 2933Mhz.


----------



## Keith Myers

Well that sucks muy malo! Thanks for the info about this GOTCHA of moving between AGESA firmware platforms. Hadn't seen this mentioned ANYWHERE on the CH6 thread. Glad I had no issues keeping my memory at 3200.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> Wow that sucks! I tried 0604 today and had issues booting above 2400 whereas my RAM was fine on 2933 on 0515. I was able to immediately downgrade to 0515 though without issues and return to 2933Mhz.


What did you do if anything from the poster that had issues?


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> What did you do if anything from the poster that had issues?


Purely from his post, it looks like he went 0511->0604->0511, whereas I went 0515->0604->0515. So perhaps 0515 may help in going back a version?


----------



## Keith Myers

So it was the changes between 0511 and 0515 that broke things. I only thought there was the memory compatibility updates only. Should have been no structural changes in the BIOS layout. What I mean is there was no new options or changes in the menus.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, at 0604, I have to use my 2800 ram at 2400 instead of 2666 or the computer will not boot. However, my computer boots almost 8 seconds faster in the bios, from just under 23 to about 15.5 seconds or so. So, it is a trade off I am willing to deal with, at least for now. Perhaps my 3000 ram in my other computer will work better with 0604, guess I will find out tomorrow when I flash it.


----------



## Keith Myers

I have noticed no difference in loading times to get to the Windows desktop between 0515 and 0604. Using a SSD boot drive.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

I'll download 0515 tomorrow and try it. Or maybe just tough it out until the next update.


----------



## TH558

My G.SKILL ripjaws v 3600 CL16 is running at 3200 14-14-14-14-32 1.35v with 0604. Couldn't get it passed 2933 with 0515 bios. Also it boots into windows about 6.5 seconds faster with 0604. Haven't tried overclocking cpu yet. Boot drive is 840 pro. Make sure boot logo is disabled and post delay is set to 1 second for faster load up times.


----------



## chuck216

Even after updating to the 604 bios I can't get my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 to run any faster than 2666, has anyone else any luck with this kit: CMK16GX4M2B3000C15


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I have noticed no difference in loading times to get to the Windows desktop between 0515 and 0604. Using a SSD boot drive.


Your load times may have already been fast though. However, I am not referring to load times but bios boot times. (I use nothing but SSD's as primary drives too.)


----------



## LazarusIV

I just updated from 0515 ---> 0604 last night and didn't notice any massive differences but I didn't look for 'em. Biggest thing I noticed is that all my fans (case fans, CPU fans, and GPU fans) all run at 100%! Anyone else have this issue? Did they change the default fan control or something?


----------



## Chris1984

Here is something I have come across. One of these last few BIOS updates changed something with voltages. When I first put my system together I ran Cinebench with no problems on my 1700 OC to 3.7Ghz on a cheap Zalman Cooler with Core voltage set at Auto. Not sure if it was BIOS 504 or 511 the first time I ran it. Now with 604 I start Cinebench get pretty much immediate black screen and keyboard lights go out, yet system still on and running have to restart or hard shutdown. Was able to get around it with voltage offset. Did they change voltage scaling not to be so aggressive? Anyone else have to adjust their overclock or set a manual voltage after a certain BIOS version? On a good note my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000mhz memory has been cold booting and restarting pretty consistent at 2933 16-17-17-36.

Also can someone educate me on SOC Voltage? What's it do? What's it for? How does it help with overclocks? Never had to mess with anything else other than core clock in other builds. Just trying to learn and could not find straight forward answer on google.


----------



## Keith Myers

OK, to be more specific, I see no difference in BIOS boot times in previous versions and version 0604. Simple boot into BIOS being referenced and no prior changes in settings or memory retraining. I haven't timed it with a stopwatch or anything but is no more than 5 seconds I would guess.


----------



## Keith Myers

The SoC voltage for the System on Chip is the voltage used to do all the normal housekeeping duties on the chip like run the chip I/O functions like memory or PCIe buses. It has helped in the past with getting memory that is not on the QVL or overclocked memory to boot and run by raising the voltage from default Auto. The biggest change in 0604 BIOS has been the big increase in default Auto voltage for SoC from 0.881V to 1.10V. Raising the SoC has been one of the proven methods by forum thread posters to get their memory running at overclocked specifications. You can safely take SoC voltage up to 1.2V supposedly.


----------



## Keith Myers

I didn't notice any difference in case fan speeds. Every since about 0505, the case fans speed up just at the very first the BIOS is loading and then drop down. I think that fan profiles have been preserved in the BIOS updates since 0511 since I still have my custom curves loaded in the Simple BIOS screen. I think they reverted to stock from 0504 > 0505 > 0511 each time. They stuck through the 0515 and 0604 transitions.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here for some reason the default SOC voltage is still 0.8V

I can now run my CMU64GX4M4C3000C15 at 2666 (prev only 2400) at 15,17,17,35 stock timings and 1.35v

Can't go to 2933 yet. Perhaps I need to increase de SOC to 1.1V indeed.

EDIT: Nope, neither 1.1v on the SOC or looser timings would do.

BTW: What is that new option on the RAM timings where you can choose high impedance and other impedances?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> My G.SKILL ripjaws v 3600 CL16 is running at 3200 14-14-14-14-32 1.35v with 0604. Couldn't get it passed 2933 with 0515 bios. Also it boots into windows about 6.5 seconds faster with 0604. Haven't tried overclocking cpu yet. Boot drive is 840 pro. Make sure boot logo is disabled and post delay is set to 1 second for faster load up times.


Is that for a stable fully loaded system for those aggressive timings? I have the TridentZ 3600 CL16 memory and am interested in dropping my timings to your settings for an experiment. But I won't even try unless you say that is for a fully loaded production system and not just a benching experiment or can just boot into Windows.


----------



## SaccoSVD

My RAM Command Rate is now at 1T :O

What? it was at 2T until now. That is very positive IMHO considering I'm using a dual rank 4 sticks 64GB kit.


----------



## Mujaki

Great news. With the BIOS 0604. My G skill Flare X 3200 kit runs at the rated speed of 3200 and rated timings of 14-14-14-34. This is with a cpu overclock at 3.7Ghz, 1.202 voltage. Pretty good gaming rig! Once I get a watercooler I'll see if the 3200 ram speed still works at higher cpu speed.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here for some reason the default SOC voltage is still 0.8V
> 
> I can now run my CMU64GX4M4C3000C15 at 2666 (prev only 2400) at 15,17,17,35 stock timings and 1.35v
> 
> Can't go to 2933 yet. Perhaps I need to increase de SOC to 1.1V indeed.
> 
> EDIT: Nope, nor 1.1v on the SOC and looser timings would do.
> 
> BTW: What is that new option on the RAM timings where you can choose high impedance and other impedances?


That is interesting. Have you always been in Auto for Soc voltage? I wonder if the bump up was only for systems that weren't on Auto and had tried Manual or Offset voltages.

The new parameter for memory timings is ProcODT which stands for Processor On-Die Termination. It allows you to change the impedance of the memory clock lines for better matching to prevent ringing and distortions on the clocks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I've loaded the optimized defaults before and after updating the BIOS, then tweaked all again.

Maybe the SOC stays at 1.1 if you don't. Can't tell.


----------



## sakae48

RMA'd my board (and RAM), flash to 604, and now stuck on 2400.. no more 2666


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I've loaded the optimized defaults before and after updating the BIOS, then tweaked all again.
> 
> Maybe the SOC stays at 1.1 if you don't. Can't tell.


For every BIOS update I've done so far, I always loaded optimized defaults to start at square one for the new BIOS. Same for the 0604 update. I had a 0.025V +offset added to VDDR_SoC in the previous 0515 BIOS. That put the voltage around 0.950V when loaded with my normal applications. I noticed that the Auto voltage for default memory clocks was 0.881V but it went to 0.931V in Auto for my 2933 or 3200 memory clocks. I think it might be tied to memory clocks when overclocking. So in my case the Auto voltage really did increase when starting from optimized defaults.


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> Wow that sucks! I tried 0604 today and had issues booting above 2400 whereas my RAM was fine on 2933 on 0515. I was able to immediately downgrade to 0515 though without issues and return to 2933Mhz.


Same issue with my Kingston Predator 3200 modules HX432C16PB3K2/16. On 1505 it was rock solid on 2933, booted but later failed on 3200, with this 0604 update it only beeps 3 anything above 2400. Must downgrade ASAP...


----------



## hang10z

What is everyone seeing for PCH/VRM temps?

Mine seems to stay at a constant 50, increasing to 54-56 during extended benchmarking. Happy to see it does not increase all that much during 100% loads, but I would like to see the idle temps be a little lower.


----------



## bardacuda

IBT AVX @1.375V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







RealBench @ 1.350V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Chokes got up around 80°C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Is that for a stable fully loaded system for those aggressive timings? I have the TridentZ 3600 CL16 memory and am interested in dropping my timings to your settings for an experiment. But I won't even try unless you say that is for a fully loaded production system and not just a benching experiment or can just boot into Windows.


OK so today it decided not to boot. For some reason everytime I boot from cold it sets the CAS to 16. Just doesn't want to go below that. I'm now running it @ 16-13-13-13-32 1.35v. SOC 1.125v. I think i can put the SOC voltage lower but cba to run memtest again. It boots from cold at these settings. Now I just have to stress test it. Oh yh and does anyone know how to check if your ram is running at 1T or 2T?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hang10z*
> 
> What is everyone seeing for PCH/VRM temps?
> 
> Mine seems to stay at a constant 50, increasing to 54-56 during extended benchmarking. Happy to see it does not increase all that much during 100% loads, but I would like to see the idle temps be a little lower.


My PCH temps have always been in the range of 50-54° C. 50 on idle and 54 when fully loaded. Doesn't seem to change much.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> OK so today it decided not to boot. For some reason everytime I boot from cold it sets the CAS to 16. Just doesn't want to go below that. I'm now running it @ 16-13-13-13-32 1.35v. SOC 1.125v. I think i can put the SOC voltage lower but cba to run memtest again. It boots from cold at these settings. Now I just have to stress test it. Oh yh and does anyone know how to check if your ram is running at 1T or 2T?


I think I am happy where I'm at with running the memory at manufacturer timing specifications .... for now. I will for sure give it at try at 3600 Mhz when the May AGESA/BIOS firmware drops.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hang10z*
> 
> What is everyone seeing for PCH/VRM temps?
> 
> Mine seems to stay at a constant 50, increasing to 54-56 during extended benchmarking. Happy to see it does not increase all that much during 100% loads, but I would like to see the idle temps be a little lower.


Mine is stuck at 60, it was at 50 on BIOS 0515

What is that exactly?


----------



## NeoConker

I'm very glad with BIOS 0604, now the GSkill 3200 C14 works perfect with DOCP, It's no longer necessary to set the settings manually.



By the way, I saw some benchmarks with a lower latency, like 68ns, how can I lower?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoConker*
> 
> I'm very glad with BIOS 0604, now the GSkill 3200 C14 works perfect with DOCP, It's no longer necessary to set the settings manually.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I saw some benchmarks with a lower latency, like 68ns, how can I lower?


I think I have seen comments that using the Performance profiles in the BIOS can improve the latency. Have you tried the Aida64/Geekbench profile yet?


----------



## sakae48

hell no. i see no improvement at all from AGESA update. now i got 91.5nS instead of 90nS! and no more 2666 CL14! FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF:sozo:


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Does anyone have auto downclock/volt at idle when OCed working? Or does your vcore constantly stay around what you set it to?
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to know this as well.
> 
> Can someone tell me if this board supports P-State overclocking?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> My board down volts when not under load. Doesn't down clock the core frequency. Using Balanced Power profile when not loaded and Bitsum High Performance when loaded which is 99% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share your BIOS settings? You are OCed right? It works for me at stock...just wondering if it works for anyone when OCed.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> still downvolt even on manual setting unless you're running performance mode


OK so I did some new tests with OFFSET mode, and it seems like the downvolting is working!

In manual mode with voltage set to 1.325 I would read roughly 80-83W at idle, as opposed to 76-79W in Auto. Now I tried offset mode with an offset of +0.1375, which gets added to the base amount of 1.1875 for a total of 1.325V.
HWiNFO still doesn't report any downvolting...just the usual fluctuations down to ~1.312 rather than the 1.0xx that I see with Auto mode. HOWEVER, my watt reader shows idle wattages in the same 76-79W range as Auto mode.

So it seems as though Cool n' Quiet DOES work as long as you use OFFSET mode...NOT manual! Even though it doesn't appear to be working according to HWiNFO.

EDIT: Be careful when using offset mode though! When I first tried it I switched from manual 1.35 to offset +0.1625 because I thought it would add that number to 1.1875...but when I saved and rebooted I was seeing over 1.5V! I had also read on other threads that offset mode is what disables Cool n' Quiet and they had to use manual for it to work (they may have had different motherboards though) so that's why I didn't try it again until now.

Make sure you set your VCore to Auto, and then reboot FIRST. After you reboot and you are seeing 1.1875, THEN apply your offset.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> EDIT: Be careful when using offset mode though! When I first tried it I switched from manual 1.35 to offset +0.1625 because I thought it would add that number to 1.1875...but when I saved and rebooted I was seeing over 1.5V! I had also read on other threads that offset mode is what disables Cool n' Quiet and they had to use manual for it to work (they may have had different motherboards though) so that's why I didn't try it again until now.
> 
> Make sure you set your VCore to Auto, and then reboot FIRST. After you reboot and you are seeing 1.1875, THEN apply your offset.


Absolutely. Have to set Auto first before any changes with Offset. Bit me on the transition from 0515 >> 0604 BIOS.


----------



## druni

Hey guys! Just got this motherboard today and I'm really liking it so far. Went straight ahead and updated to latest bios version and then installed windows no problems. Also my Corsair mk16gx4m2b3000c15 ran @2933 first try enabling DOCP.

The only problem I'm having is the RGB is still active when I turn my pc off. Do i need to disabled it completely or is there a fix for it?

Thanks


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> Hey guys! Just got this motherboard today and I'm really liking it so far. Went straight ahead and updated to latest bios version and then installed windows no problems. Also my Corsair mk16gx4m2b3000c15 ran @2933 first try enabling DOCP.
> 
> The only problem I'm having is the RGB is still active when I turn my pc off. Do i need to disabled it completely or is there a fix for it?
> 
> Thanks


No. You can turn it off in the BIOS under Advanced Menu >> On Board Devices section >> RGB Lighting ON/OFF >> Sleep, Hibernate, Soft Off ON/OFF


----------



## SaccoSVD

Anyone able to run 4.1Ghz stable on a 1800x (or 1700x) with BIOS 0604?

BTW: At 4Ghz, just with the noctua cooler my temps are 25 on idle.....I can't remember the last time I saw such a low temp with an OC'd CPU







yay!!!!

Yes here in Salzburg is very chilly. but my old 3770k at 4.6Ghz was always at 35 on idle on water. Damn! i'm extremely happy with my new Ryzen system.


----------



## bardacuda

Yeah they actually used solder on the heatspreader!









My chip idles at my room temperature.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Anyone able to run 4.1Ghz stable on a 1800x (or 1700x) with BIOS 0604?
> 
> BTW: At 4Ghz, just with the noctua cooler my temps are 25 on idle.....I can't remember the last time I saw such a low temp with an OC'd CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay!!!!
> 
> Yes here in Salzburg is very chilly. but my old 3770k at 4.6Ghz was always at 35 on idle on water. Damn! i'm extremely happy with my new Ryzen system.


Interested to see any answers to your question. I have not attempted to do so on my 1700X simply because I assume the amount of voltage necessary would be extreme and the increase in power consumption along with the extra heat output for little gain makes it not very appealing. I have had enough troubles just to get my 1700X stable at 3.9 Ghz in my crunching computer.
The temps are reasonable now mainly because of mild springtime weather and I just keep the window open to let in cool air. It is going to be a bigger issue in a couple of months when the house is closed up and I have to depend just on the house A/C set at 25° C.


----------



## TH558

For some reason my 1800x is sometimes about 5 degrees below room temp when i turn it on, then it goes a bit up. Is this normal?


----------



## bardacuda

Well it's not possible for it to be cooler than room temp unless you are piping chilled air from an AC unit or the air is significantly colder close to the floor where your tower is or something funky like that. It's probably a sensor a little off. Tdie in HWiNFO seems to be pretty accurate for me but I know the "X" CPUs had an offset so maybe they haven't corrected the offset properly yet.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Well it's not possible for it to be cooler than room temp unless you are piping chilled air from an AC unit or the air is significantly colder close to the floor where your tower is or something funky like that. It's probably a sensor a little off. Tdie in HWiNFO seems to be pretty accurate for me but I know the "X" CPUs had an offset so maybe they haven't corrected the offset properly yet.


I know there has been tons of discussion about the temp sensors in the X models. I have not seen any of the issues commonly discussed. The temp sensors, Tctl or Tdie seem to track exactly 20° C apart. Doesn't matter whether the system is idle of fully loaded. The system temperature matches the room temperature. The AIO water temperature is mostly 3-5° C above room temperature when fully loaded. I have seen system power usage from a low of about 95W fully loaded to about 165W fully loaded when stressing with AVX tests. The highest I've seen the AIO water temp so far is about 35.1° C.

About the only anomaly has been a 2-3° C. difference in the SIO reported CPU temp and the EC reported Tdie temp with the Tdie always being the highest. I think that has been explained by the LSB error in D to A conversion.


----------



## iahoo

Hi
I'm going to buy this MB and 1700x CPU. But as if this piece has issues with RAM frequency, hasn't it? Do u recommend it?


----------



## bardacuda

RAM issues seem to be mostly related to CPU and the RAM itself. Personally I can only do 2666 but not sure how good the IMC is on this chip and I am using dual rank E-die.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iahoo*
> 
> Hi
> I'm going to buy this MB and 1700x CPU. But as if this piece has issues with RAM frequency, hasn't it? Do u recommend it?


RAM issues are getting better, seems like Asus is coming out with some good BIOSes for their boards. G.Skill has come out with Flare X kits of RAM made for Ryzen, from what people have said they are working very well and their prices aren't that crazy.


----------



## Keith Myers

I have gone through a few kits trying to find something that I am happy with. With that said even the slowest, common, dual rank, nothing special DIMMS I could get to run at 2400. The next popular and inexpensive DIMMS I tried I could get to 2933 simply by selecting the divider. I could have been very happy sitting there at 2933 until May. But my tinkerer nature caused me to look for the mythical 3200 kit. I have found it but don't know whether it was purchased at a sensible price compared to the last kit that worked just fine at 2933.


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I have gone through a few kits trying to find something that I am happy with. With that said even the slowest, common, dual rank, nothing special DIMMS I could get to run at 2400. The next popular and inexpensive DIMMS I tried I could get to 2933 simply by selecting the divider. I could have been very happy sitting there at 2933 until May. But my tinkerer nature caused me to look for the mythical 3200 kit. I have found it but don't know whether it was purchased at a sensible price compared to the last kit that worked just fine at 2933.


Hello,

Which kit is the 'next popular and inexpensive DIMMs' you've tried and achieve 2933MHz which?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Which kit is the 'next popular and inexpensive DIMMs' you've tried and achieve 2933MHz which?


The Corsair 3200 LPX 2 X 8GB kit.. CAS16-18-18-36. They are single sided and made with SK Hynix dies. No issues with them at all at 2933. Selected that divider and they trained and booted just fine. I needed to use low profile because I was using the Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 cooler at the time and the front fan could be placed in the normal position and not interfere with the DIMM slots.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0143UM4TC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

One caveat that I forgot to mention. I have learned that for some reason the Prime doesn't seem to adjust VTTDDR to its correct value in Auto. It should always be 1/2 Vdimm voltage but when you choose a D.O.C.P. memory profile for 1.35V Dimms, the Prime leaves VTTDDR still at the 0.600V value for 1.20V DIMMS. You need to manually input 0.675V for VTTDDR when you use 1.35V DIMMS. They will work just fine then.


----------



## TH558

Ok so I just realised that Ryzen master is showing 20-28ish degress higher than ai suite. Fan speed is adjusting to ai suite temp. Before one of the bios updates, cant remember which one ai suite was showing much higher temps. Now when i stress test with occt even after 2 hours it goes to about 66 degrees where before it would go to 75 really quick and the fans would be at full speed in 5 seconds. Hw monitor also shows same temp as ai but it also shows cpu package temp which under load for 2 hours hits 86. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Keith Myers

I'm assuming you have one of the "X" models. If so, there is a built-in +20°C offset in reported temperatures. The chip reports a Tctl temperature that is 20° C higher than reality. The HW monitor reports the CPU temp as Tctl or from the SIO I/O monitoring chip. Another monitoring program HWinfo64 reports two temperatures for the CPU, the AMD derived Tctl that Ryzen Master uses and another artificially derived temp of Tdie which they produce by deducting the artificial offset. There also was a change in how temps were reported in the transition from 0515 >> 0604 BIOS. The temps that come off the external SIO I/O monitoring chip were reduced to actual or slightly above the real CPU temps. It is all a bit confusing with regard to temps with many changes since introduction. I wouldn't worry about it very much. The only practical impact is what temp is used to control the system fans.


----------



## Chris1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Isn't there a way to re-try the flash if it's on a USB? Or is that only for the Crosshair?
> 
> BTW I am able to run 2666 RAM now. I was stuck at 2400 before on the 0515 BIOS.


Are you running the G.Skills Ripjaws V 3200 CL16 or CL14? I exchanged my Corsair Vengence LPX 3000mhz for G.Skills Ripjaws V 3200 CL16 having trouble getting 2666. What timings are you running? Starting to think I made a mistake switching.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris1984*
> 
> Are you running the G.Skills Ripjaws V 3200 CL16 or CL14? I exchanged my Corsair Vengence LPX 3000mhz for G.Skills Ripjaws V 3200 CL16 having trouble getting 2666. What timings are you running? Starting to think I made a mistake switching.


2 x G Skill F4-3200C16-8GVKB (16-18-18-38)

It is dual rank Samsung E-die. I was able to run at 2666 and at first it appeared stable. Passed HCI Memtest with over 400% coverage on 16 threads. However, after that, it would sometimes BSOD when I was loading into windows, or give a beep code error and not POST...and even fail to POST without a beep code some times. I went back to 2400.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

I'm having an interesting issue I thought was a GPU problem. Very randomly I will get screen artifacts, whether in BIOS, desktop or in game. And by randomly I mean it could do it every 5 minutes or only once every few days. When the artifacts happen sometimes the video goes black. Pulling the HDMI cable and plugging it back in makes video come back. I've changed cables and moved the GPU to different slots. Now I have a completely different GPU in altogether and still same exact thing happens. I figure it is either RAM or PCIE slots. I just reseated the RAM into A1 B1 instead of the recommended A2 B2. Guess we'll see how it acts the next few days. I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be RMAing this board. Maybe I'll just buy a CH6 like originally planned.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> RAM issues are getting better, seems like Asus is coming out with some good BIOSes for their boards. G.Skill has come out with Flare X kits of RAM made for Ryzen, from what people have said they are working very well and their prices aren't that crazy.


Have you problem with your GSkill RAM and X370 PRO ?
You can use the RAM at the factory values ? ( 3.2Ghz CL14 )


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> 2 x G Skill F4-3200C16-8GVKB (16-18-18-38)
> 
> It is dual rank Samsung E-die. I was able to run at 2666 and at first it appeared stable. Passed HCI Memtest with over 400% coverage on 16 threads. However, after that, it would sometimes BSOD when I was loading into windows, or give a beep code error and not POST...and even fail to POST without a beep code some times. I went back to 2400.


That was the first kit I tried. Never could get them past 2400 myself. The next kit, the Corsair 3200 Vengeance CL16 LPX was more successful @ 2933.


----------



## bardacuda

Well there you have it, Chris.







Don't buy this RAM if you want good RAM clocks. I bought this almost a year ago so at least it was cheap ($72USD) but I had no idea at the time Ryzen was going to benefit from fast RAM or that it was going to prefer certain ICs (or if it was going to be crap and I was even going to build an AMD system). ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Chris1984

Damn to late. Guess it's just a waiting game till the May BIOS update. I guess I'll be sending the G. Skills back if I don't have any luck with them.


----------



## bardacuda

I heard we are going to get access to the sub timings too so I'm hopeful we can get it running higher. Forgot you asked about timings. This is @ 1.25 RAM voltage, 0.625VTT, and 0.925 SoC


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> I'm having an interesting issue I thought was a GPU problem. Very randomly I will get screen artifacts, whether in BIOS, desktop or in game. And by randomly I mean it could do it every 5 minutes or only once every few days. When the artifacts happen sometimes the video goes black. Pulling the HDMI cable and plugging it back in makes video come back. I've changed cables and moved the GPU to different slots. Now I have a completely different GPU in altogether and still same exact thing happens. I figure it is either RAM or PCIE slots. I just reseated the RAM into A1 B1 instead of the recommended A2 B2. Guess we'll see how it acts the next few days. I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be RMAing this board. Maybe I'll just buy a CH6 like originally planned.


I had a issue getting black screen after so many hours on latest bios which never happened before, no artifacts but found out it was the EPU under-volting too much disabled the EPU and never happened since.


----------



## megastruktur

Hi guys! Maybe you can help me...

I recently bought this motherboard and then decided to flash BIOS (haha, classic). So I downloaded the 0604 version from the off site, went to BIOS, selected the file and waited for flashing to complete.
When the process ended it showed the window that operation was SUCCESSFULL and that I need to reboot.

After the reboot I faced the black screen...

Is the motherboard dead or can I somehow restore it?


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megastruktur*
> 
> Hi guys! Maybe you can help me...
> 
> I recently bought this motherboard and then decided to flash BIOS (haha, classic). So I downloaded the 0604 version from the off site, went to BIOS, selected the file and waited for flashing to complete.
> When the process ended it showed the window that operation was SUCCESSFULL and that I need to reboot.
> 
> After the reboot I faced the black screen...
> 
> Is the motherboard dead or can I somehow restore it?


https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1012219

Step 1: Turn on the system.

Step 2: Insert the motherboard support DVD to the optical drive, or the USB flash drive containing the BIOS file to the USB port.

Step 3: The utility automatically checks the devices for the BIOS file. When found, the utility reads the BIOS file and enters ASUS EZ Flash 2 automatically.

Step 4: The system requires you to enter BIOS Setup to recover the BIOS setting. To ensure system compatibility and stability, we recommend that you press to load default BIOS values.

For more details about updating BIOS via ASUS EZ Flash 2, please refer to http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1012154


----------



## sakae48

^doesnt works on me.. there's info that only 0504 has working crashfree bios


----------



## megastruktur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1012219
> 
> Step 1: Turn on the system.
> 
> Step 2: Insert the motherboard support DVD to the optical drive, or the USB flash drive containing the BIOS file to the USB port.
> 
> Step 3: The utility automatically checks the devices for the BIOS file. When found, the utility reads the BIOS file and enters ASUS EZ Flash 2 automatically.
> 
> Step 4: The system requires you to enter BIOS Setup to recover the BIOS setting. To ensure system compatibility and stability, we recommend that you press to load default BIOS values.
> 
> For more details about updating BIOS via ASUS EZ Flash 2, please refer to http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1012154


Yeah, I wonder if anyone in the world ever get this "crashfree" working.

I have the USB drive with CAP file named X370PRO.CAP (as it was renamed by Brenamenrl.exe ASUS utility). Tried to insert it into the USB ports, one by one, turning on PC, but with no luck, just black screen still.

UPD: USB ports are powered but neither keyb nor mouse are lit. So maybe that's the point... However I can't figure out what to do to make usb working in that situation.

Resetting CMOS didn't make any difference.


----------



## filpo

Have anybody tried to install a windows server 2012 r2 using this motherboard?. it seems there are no official drivers


----------



## cyenz

Anyway to overclock trough BIOS without having the cpu always at max? With my B350 Tomahawk from MSI the CPU would downclock but with this MB it stays always at 3.8..


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Anyway to overclock trough BIOS without having the cpu always at max? With my B350 Tomahawk from MSI the CPU would downclock but with this MB it stays always at 3.8..


+1

A mobo of this price should thave p state support, Asrock and MSI have it.

Anyone know if there will be p state support on this mobo?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Anyway to overclock trough BIOS without having the cpu always at max? With my B350 Tomahawk from MSI the CPU would downclock but with this MB it stays always at 3.8..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> +1
> 
> A mobo of this price should thave p state support, Asrock and MSI have it.
> 
> Anyone know if there will be p state support on this mobo?


I think if you leave CPU voltage in auto and OC via offset voltage it will still downclock like it should. I think, not positive though


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I think if you leave CPU voltage in auto and OC via offset voltage it will still downclock like it should. I think, not positive though


No problem with voltage on offset mode, the problem its the clock speed, there's no way out of auto mode that clock speed relax frecuency, alway at maximum clock :S like if high performance mode was active.

Anyway, Someone notice that chipset cooler its too hot? im not able to touch ir for more than 15 secs, its too hot, its normal? HWINFO show 63° for PCH temp :S

Can someone confirm that this is normal? im on lasted bios. It looks like the ROG is the same :S


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megastruktur*
> 
> Hi guys! Maybe you can help me...
> 
> I recently bought this motherboard and then decided to flash BIOS (haha, classic). So I downloaded the 0604 version from the off site, went to BIOS, selected the file and waited for flashing to complete.
> When the process ended it showed the window that operation was SUCCESSFULL and that I need to reboot.
> 
> After the reboot I faced the black screen...
> 
> Is the motherboard dead or can I somehow restore it?


Try and reset the bios using the two pins on the motherboard. Disconnect the power first. Hold some metal on the pins for 5-10 seconds. See the manual.


----------



## magnusavr

I can report that 16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill Flare X 3200 works with this motherboard (0604 bios) at 3200 MHz 14-14-14-34 1.35v







Just had to put soc to 1.0v. This is with at 1700x.


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filpo*
> 
> Have anybody tried to install a windows server 2012 r2 using this motherboard?. it seems there are no official drivers


If you use windows server 2016 you can use the windows 10 drivers i guess


----------



## TH558

Under load 1800x @3.9Ghz

OK so I'm a bit confused. HW info shows CPU (Tctl) which is the same as the temp shown on ryzen master and also shows CPU (Tdie) which is the same as shown on Ai suite. The Tdie temp is exactly 20 degrees less than the Tctl temp. Does this mean Ai suite and hw monitor Tdie is the actual temp or do i have to subtract 20? Also It's showing that my ram is running at 1T. Is it showing this correct?

EDIT: Tdie is about 1 degree more than ai and CPU temp on hwinfo is same as ai


----------



## SaccoSVD

Tdie is the right one I believe. After BIOS 0604 both Ryzen master and HWMon's Tdie have the same values. Ryzen master was reporting +20deg before BIOS 0604.

My RAM was running at 2T before BIOS 0604 and somehow, I assume because the new AGESA code, it runs now at 1T which is great.


----------



## thigobr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> I can report that 16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill Flare X 3200 works with this motherboard (0604 bios) at 3200 MHz 14-14-14-34 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to put soc to 1.0v. This is with at 1700x.


Can you cold boot (boot from powered off) with these settings? I have a similar kit (Trident Z 2x8GB 3200CL14) and the system is completely stable after it boots but it enters a boot loop cycle that ends in the Overclock Failed screen when first turning on the PC.

This post on Reddit seems to cover the culprit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/64wxqi/asus_prime_x370_lack_of_dram_training_voltageboot/


----------



## AceRimmer

Quote:


> I can report that 16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill Flare X 3200 works with this motherboard (0604 bios) at 3200 MHz 14-14-14-34 1.35v smile.gif Just had to put soc to 1.0v. This is with at 1700x.


I have a similar kit Trident Z RGB with the same timings and a 1700x with the same mobo and Bios and I can't even post with those timings and soc set to 1.0.... Still stuck at 2933


----------



## TH558

So I was stress testing my 1800x with realbench and about 80 minutes in looked at the cpu temp and it said -73.0 and the fans were spinning at 400 rpm (NHD15). I checked it about 10 minutes before that aswell so i know it wasnt like that for over than 10 minutes but if i didn't check it it could've damaged my cpu! The heatsink was hot aswell. I could touch it but it was quite hot. just about under 50 degrees i would say. Dont know what the actual cpu temp was of course. When i restarted and entered bios it was showing 60 but could've been way higher when it was under load. I've never had this issue before. The only thing I done different was logging on hwinfo. Maybe this caused the problem?

EDIT: Just checked the log and it was like that for 11 mins. Max Tdie temp was 78 so cpu is fine. Was increasing by 1 degree every 15-25 seconds.


----------



## ManofGod1000

I am wondering about something but, ultimately, it is what it most like is.







I have recently installed an M.2 Sata 250GB Western Digital Blue SSD. (I have the Asus Prime X370 Pro.) I cloned my system over to it from the Sandisk Ultra II 480 GB SSD and for some reason, everything feels even smoother and faster than before. Mind you, when I run ADSSD benchmark program, it shows the Sandisk as being faster but, I still feel it is faster when using the M.2 slot with the WD SSD.

Any ideas? I do not believe it is a placebo effect though but it just seems strange. Maybe it is the controller on the M.2 Sata SSD that Western Digital is using?


----------



## AceRimmer

Sata m.2 will still only run as fast as sata III speeds. I have a NVMe m.2 Samsung SSD and it is blazingly fast, as it is able to run off of the PCIe lanes instead of using sata.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceRimmer*
> 
> Sata m.2 will still only run as fast as sata III speeds. I have a NVMe m.2 Samsung SSD and it is blazingly fast, as it is able to run off of the PCIe lanes instead of using sata.


Yes but, that does no answer my question, if there really is an answer, of course. I do this stuff or a living, probably just as you do, and after I cloned to the M.2 Sata SSD, things ran noticeably smoother and faster.







No, it is not a placebo effect, I can definitely observe it.


----------



## bardacuda

If you want to answer your question why don't you just run some benchmarks?


----------



## Keith Myers

I have the same issue. I have the G.Skill TridentZ 3600 CL16 16 GB kit and it will run with no issues at 3200 CL16. But when I drop the CAS to 14, it will not survive a cold boot. It will boot all day long with a warm boot and maintain the CL14 clocks, but as soon as I turn off the system to install a new component or fiddle about, the system will go through the training boot beeps and drop me finally into the BIOS at defaults. I've tried upping the Vdimm to 1.38 and the VSoC is already at 1.10V from the 3.85 Ghz overclock, but the CL14 CAS will not survive a cold boot. No harm, no foul as I simply reload from saved settings, but a nuisance. I have pinned my spec aspirations on the May update.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Even after updating to the 604 bios I can't get my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 to run any faster than 2666, has anyone else any luck with this kit: CMK16GX4M2B3000C15


Hi,

Very late reply but if you see this - I have the same kit, got it working 2933 14-17-17-35. If I try the rated speeds (15-17-17-35) it actually boots with CL16, annoyingly.

Sadly, It only boots from time to time, like other mentions around here for the cold boot issue. But when it does, 2933 is CL14 is stable.

I've tried bot the latest BIOS (0604) and the previous one (0515), pretty much the same results. It's very annoying as it's so smooth when it does run at 2933 CL14.

Cheers.


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceRimmer*
> 
> I have a similar kit Trident Z RGB with the same timings and a 1700x with the same mobo and Bios and I can't even post with those timings and soc set to 1.0.... Still stuck at 2933


Try setting VTTDDR voltage to 0.675 as someone earlier in this thread said. VTTDR voltage should be half of your memory voltage.


----------



## NeoConker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceRimmer*
> 
> I have a similar kit Trident Z RGB with the same timings and a 1700x with the same mobo and Bios and I can't even post with those timings and soc set to 1.0.... Still stuck at 2933


With exatcly same parts (1700x + Prime + TridentZ RGB) with DOCP profile everything is perfect.

Have you tried using slots 2 and 4 instead of 1 and 3?

And looks like you don't using BIOS 0604, in this version SOC voltage on Auto is 1.1v or you set the SOC voltage manually?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> If you want to answer your question why don't you just run some benchmarks?


Yeah, that is what is strange, ADSSD shows that it is slower than the Sandisk SSD but, I can physically see that it is not, just strange.







Could be the controller that WD uses but hey, I am happy.


----------



## TH558

Can i connect fans to the water pump and aio headers? I want to buy 2 coolermaster jetflo 120 fans for the front of my case and connect using a splitter but i don't know how many amps the chassis fan headers can take.


----------



## AceRimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Try setting VTTDDR voltage to 0.675 as someone earlier in this thread said. VTTDR voltage should be half of your memory voltage.


I tried that no luck, the machine just beeps three times then resets. It will do this 3 times, then on the 4th time it beeps once and resets back to bios with overclocking failed.


----------



## AceRimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoConker*
> 
> With exatcly same parts (1700x + Prime + TridentZ RGB) with DOCP profile everything is perfect.
> 
> Have you tried using slots 2 and 4 instead of 1 and 3?
> 
> And looks like you don't using BIOS 0604, in this version SOC voltage on Auto is 1.1v or you set the SOC voltage manually?


I am using 0604, I've tried the ram in slots 1-3 and 2-4 neither made a difference. SOC voltage manually set to 1.1 made no difference, set to auto made no difference. Just beeps three times then resets, it does this 3 times then on the 4th time it beeps once and resets back to Bios with overclocking failed message.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Can i connect fans to the water pump and aio headers? I want to buy 2 coolermaster jetflo 120 fans for the front of my case and connect using a splitter but i don't know how many amps the chassis fan headers can take.


Yes, I've attached my rear exhaust to the AIO header (because the Chassis1 header is a bit further away), and one of my intakes to the Water Pump header. I noticed the one attached to water pump has a slightly higher rpm than the other fan (same model) that's attached to Chassis2 (1180rpm for Chassis2 vs 1210 rpm for WPump).

It probably provides slightly more voltage because it's expecting a larger load and some voltage drop, but I doubt it will hurt the fan. It's the bearing wearing out that kills fans, not the voltage. Although it is spinning 2.5% faster so it might die 2.5% sooner than the other one, but that's not really a consideration (for me anyway).


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Can i connect fans to the water pump and aio headers? I want to buy 2 coolermaster jetflo 120 fans for the front of my case and connect using a splitter but i don't know how many amps the chassis fan headers can take.


I believe the spec on the fan headers are 1A for all except the W_Pump header which is rated at 3A. Should be no problem twinning your typical case fans to a fan splitter unless you are trying to run some Delta 38mm monsters. Most case fans only pull 0.2A - 0.3A.


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Very late reply but if you see this - I have the same kit, got it working 2933 14-17-17-35. If I try the rated speeds (15-17-17-35) it actually boots with CL16, annoyingly.
> 
> Sadly, It only boots from time to time, like other mentions around here for the cold boot issue. But when it does, 2933 is CL14 is stable.
> 
> I've tried bot the latest BIOS (0604) and the previous one (0515), pretty much the same results. It's very annoying as it's so smooth when it does run at 2933 CL14.
> 
> Cheers.


Can you tell us exactly what you put in Bios i got exact ram but 32GB. I wanna run my rated speeds.


----------



## SaccoSVD

New AI suite is up.

It won't be a big difference.

If you wanna upgrade make sure to:

- Turn off the machine and start from there, the BIOS can get the fans stuck and the AI suite will not install properly.

- Make sure you uninstall the previous version AND delete the AI suite II and III in the ASUS folder in programfiles x86

- Manually delete the services in the registry (HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services)

I had a real headache installing this. No less than 20 restarts until I did what I described.

Good luck!


----------



## magnusavr

Only software I download from asus is the bios file. I steer away from drivers and ai suite from asus. Even the drivers have asus sneaky software in them.

Download chipset drivers from amd and network drivers from intel (if intel nic).


----------



## SaccoSVD

How do you manage the fans instead?

I can't run them in fixed mode at 800rpm from the BIOS, can I? I don't think so.

I can't live with ramping fans, here I use my PC in a music studio. They are only allowed to ramp up if the temps exceed 80deg, which with this CPU they never do.


----------



## bardacuda

You can use the Q-Fan control in the bios to control PWM and 3-pin (DC control). You can set a curve, which in your case you would want to set a flat line at whatever % of max 800rpm is for all 3 temp points.

For DC control though I think there is a 70% minimum or something like that.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Man this being stuck at 2133mhz RAM sucks testes. I tried reverting to 0515 and it still won't go above 2133. I regret going to 0604 from 0511. There is a significant performance hit for me.


----------



## crakej

I've installed AI Suite for now - it gives me better fan control than leaving it to the bios currently - hopefully that will change. I also use the AMD drivers instead of the ASUS ones.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> Man this being stuck at 2133mhz RAM sucks testes. I tried reverting to 0515 and it still won't go above 2133. I regret going to 0604 from 0511. There is a significant performance hit for me.


Have you tried using DOCP mode and selecting an XMP profile. then manually setting the XMP voltage of your ram,usually 1.35v and save and reboot . Then choosing 2400 mhz or higher.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Only software I download from asus is the bios file. I steer away from drivers and ai suite from asus. Even the drivers have asus sneaky software in them.
> 
> Download chipset drivers from amd and network drivers from intel (if intel nic).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Have you tried using DOCP mode and selecting an XMP profile. then manually setting the XMP voltage of your ram,usually 1.35v and save and reboot . Then choosing 2400 mhz or higher.


I think with this board there are just some it doesn't like.

I'm running Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2A2666C16 and nothing I've tried will run it above 2133.


----------



## AceRimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> Have you tried using DOCP mode and selecting an XMP profile. then manually setting the XMP voltage of your ram,usually 1.35v and save and reboot . Then choosing 2400 mhz or higher.


Im also having issues with getting to my rated speeds. CL 14 3200mhz kit. Ive done everything in Bios you can do but it will not post if I try to set it beyond 2933mhz


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceRimmer*
> 
> Im also having issues with getting to my rated speeds. CL 14 3200mhz kit. Ive done everything in Bios you can do but it will not post if I try to set it beyond 2933mhz


Just took a peek at the QVL for this board. It looks like it is pretty picky with what will run higher than 2133.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Yeah this board is the absolute worst for memory compatibility. I was thinking about buying different memory but for the price of DDR4 anymore I can buy a new motherboard. I might just buy a CH6


----------



## sakae48

if only the C6H is available at the time i build my PC, i will gone w/ that thing. this thing is actually not-so-bad one, but lack of features (and board support) i needed. i might do the same thing as @OzzyRuleZ. buy C6H and sell this board


----------



## crakej

Since refreshing my OS and installing the latest AMD chipset drivers, I've had a strange thing happen a couple of times - my machine has just stopped - screen goes blank, monitors say 'no signal'. I still have power, but the keyboard lights go out as well.

Even stranger is that I cannot do a reset - the button does nothing. I also can't power off by holding power button. The only way to reset is to turn off at the power supply!

Anyone got any idea what's going on? This image is after a bit of Prime95 to see if I could knock it out quickly - I don't seem to be getting much XFR either....the voltages seem a bit crazy as well - I only changed Soc.

Any help would be gratefully received!


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Since refreshing my OS and installing the latest AMD chipset drivers, I've had a strange thing happen a couple of times - my machine has just stopped - screen goes blank, monitors say 'no signal'. I still have power, but the keyboard lights go out as well.
> 
> Even stranger is that I cannot do a reset - the button does nothing. I also can't power off by holding power button. The only way to reset is to turn off at the power supply!
> 
> Anyone got any idea what's going on? This image is after a bit of Prime95 to see if I could knock it out quickly - I don't seem to be getting much XFR either....the voltages seem a bit crazy as well - I only changed Soc.
> 
> Any help would be gratefully received!


it doesnt sounds like software issue.. might be a bad board?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Not sure what's going on. Idle volts seem too high, and load volts too low. The VID says 1.55V and here is 1.32V

I'm no expert tho, but here I need 1.306V at full load at 4GHz

Are you running everything with the default optimized BIOS settings?

Seems odd, never had such issue as you described.

Are you running the latest BIOS 0604?


----------



## crakej

Yes - 0604. This problem has only happened since the update of the chipset drivers as far as I can see. There is nothing in the windows logs.

Everything is auto except ram timings, VDDR is 0.655, Ram at 1.35. Soc V is offset 0.08125 - and that's the only one that doesn't change much.

Any suggestions on settings for VDDR CPU and Soc? Does setting them mean they can't go higher than the setting?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Did you try running all at auto besides RAM at 1.35v but at a lower speed to see if that was the problem?

As of now RAM high speeds are tricky, maybe that's why.

Hmmm...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Did you try running all at auto besides RAM at 1.35v but at a lower speed to see if that was the problem?
> 
> As of now RAM high speeds are tricky, maybe that's why.
> 
> Hmmm...


It's the only thing I think of really - unless one of those unruly voltages is spiking somewhere. As I say though, it's NEVER done this before yesterday, been running for weeks ok...

One other thing - you can see I have TPU setting at TPUII in the bios - I tried a bios overclock but put everything back......except that setting - I left it because my temps seem lower. Anyone know what it does leaving this set at TPUII? I do have an AIO.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here I have it set to TPUII and have no problem at all. (I'm on a Noctua Cooler for now, till Monday when I get the new bracket for my Tt AIO), been running for over a month 24/7, no crashes.

Here are my settings for a 4GHz OC if you wanna try.

- TPU II
- CPU Multiplier=40
-RAM speed (no DOCP, just manual RAM speed, try 2666 instead of 2933)
-RAM timings= The timings by factory, otherwise a notch or two higher.
-CPU voltage:= 1.367V (around that, no more)
-RAM voltage= 1.3V
-CPU Power phase control= Optimized
-CPU Load Line Calibration= Level 2
- C states= Disabled (that is in the AMD options in the advanced tab.

All other OC relevant setting on Auto. Temps here are 28deg - 65deg, pretty good for Air I must say.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Are you running on a new PSU? Mine is an old 660W but I always had it dust free and here in Salzburg is chilly most of the time.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here I have it set to TPUII and have no problem at all. (I'm on a Noctua Cooler for now, till Monday when I get the new bracket for my Tt AIO), been running for over a month 24/7, no crashes.
> 
> Here are my settings for a 4GHz OC if you wanna try.
> 
> - TPU II
> - CPU Multiplier=40
> -RAM speed (no DOCP, just manual RAM speed, try 2666 instead of 2933)
> -RAM timings= The timings by factory, otherwise a notch or two higher.
> -CPU voltage:= 1.367V (around that, no more)
> -RAM voltage= 1.3V
> -CPU Power phase control= Optimized
> -CPU Load Line Calibration= Level 2
> - C states= Disabled (that is in the AMD options in the advanced tab.
> 
> All other OC relevant setting on Auto. Temps here are 28deg - 65deg, pretty good for Air I must say.


That is really helpful - I have had a go at OCing this, but not much. Booted at 4.1 on Auto settings mostly so hopeful i've been luck in the lottery! Will report back.

This is what I get running Prime95 for 20 mins - I take it the 'real' temp is Tdie? I'm also watching TV on Firefox AND I ran CB15 scoring 1472 at the same time. Do we know which temp we really should be watching - I'm still confused by this - I'm guessing the ASUS temp is the usual diode under the CPU? That always about 5 degrees more than Tdie.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are you running on a new PSU? Mine is an old 660W but I always had it dust free and here in Salzburg is chilly most of the time.


Fairly new Corsair RM 850W


----------



## SaccoSVD

You gotta be the luckiest guy around at 4.1GHz and everything else auto.







congrats!!

I didn't OC anymore after achieving 4Ghz at BIOS 0504....might try once more with the next BIOS and my AIO running again.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Wait, from your new image I don't see 4.1Ghz anywhere. Only 3.5 (although a max multiplier of 39 in one core)

I don't think you're running at 4.1Ghz in all cores. They're all running at 3.5 and one core is boosting to 3.9Ghz which is normal behavior with everything Auto.

You need to set things as I described to get them all at 4Ghz stable.

From then on you can try 4.1Ghz with a higher volt (1.45 or less, NEVER MORE), but I don't recommend that as nobody was able to have it stable yet.

BTW: Yes the right temperature sensor is Tdie.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Wait, from your new image I don't see 4.1Ghz anywhere. Only 3.5 (although a max multiplier of 39 in one core)
> 
> I don't think you're running at 4.1Ghz in all cores. They're all running at 3.5 and one core is boosting to 3.9Ghz which is normal behavior with everything Auto.
> 
> You need to set things as I described to get them all at 4Ghz stable.
> 
> From then on you can try 4.1Ghz with a higher volt (1.45 or less, NEVER MORE), but I don't recommend that as nobody was able to have it stable yet.


Yeah - I was not OCing on that run.....just the ram. My ram (LPX) needs extra CPU Soc volts which I have at 0.9v currently. Testing at 4GHz now


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I think with this board there are just some it doesn't like.
> 
> I'm running Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2A2666C16 and nothing I've tried will run it above 2133.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceRimmer*
> 
> Im also having issues with getting to my rated speeds. CL 14 3200mhz kit. Ive done everything in Bios you can do but it will not post if I try to set it beyond 2933mhz


I actually have much of the same problem my Corsair LPX 3000 CL15 won't run at 2933 no matter what I try. However I can run 2666 just fine with even with my 3.9 Ghz OC.

But 2666 memory being stuck at 2133 puzzling if DRAM voltage is set to 1.35

Only thing that I'm using that might be a factor is that my OC is a TPU II OC with the multi raised to 39, v-core, vsoc etc all on auto except VDram.


----------



## crakej

I'm having a problem I had when I OCed to 3.8 - my CH2 fans are not detected correctly and are always no full - whatever I do in fanxpert

I'm just testing on the highest voltage you recommended now as not been stable yet - crashes if I start CB while doing Prime95









Edit - temps went over 75 on Tdie as well - that is the 'real' temp right?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yes Tdie are the real temps. They might vary from user to user depending on your cooling (Water vs Air) location and weather. Here we are at just 8deg. That might explain why my max temps are 65 on Air.

Fans management on this board is VERY messy, mines keep acting up. I need to fully turn the system off for them to stabilize them sometimes. Nothing they cannot fix with a new BIOS, for now we need to keep an eye on them rather constantly.

I'm not stress testing with Prime 95. I just don't wanna keep the CPU running at full load for a long period of time. Not yet until we have more refined BIOSes. For now I run CB15 2 or 3 times and that's enough for me.

I guess if I'm gonna encode a long video I might lower the OC a bit for now until things are ironed out.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I always have these readouts available in the taskbar for easy check.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I always have these readouts available in the taskbar for easy check.


What's that? I like the look of it....I want temps in my taskbar too please!

I seem to idle around 35 room temp is around 17

I only use Prime for upto 15 mins to see if i'm in the right area. running CB at the same time does put some strain on it though - it should be able to survive it I would have thought?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> What's that? I like the look of it....I want temps in my taskbar too please!
> 
> I seem to idle around 35 room temp is around 17
> 
> I only use Prime for upto 15 mins to see if i'm in the right area. running CB at the same time does put some strain on it though - it should be able to survive it I would have thought?


Looks like HWinfo, you can configure it to display monitored values in the system tray. I display CPU and GPU temps too, I like the idea of RAM load, may add it myself.

Just open HWinfo, click the Configure Sensors button and go to the System Tray tab.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> running CB at the same time does put some strain on it though


You don't need to run CB while running Prime95.

That would be overkill.

Yes the sensors in the tray are from HWInfo64. You can configure what you want there.

Personally I only monitor those unless I need to see something else, also poll each 1s. I don't want HWInfo to use more than 0.1% CPU


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck216*
> 
> I actually have much of the same problem my Corsair LPX 3000 CL15 won't run at 2933 no matter what I try. However I can run 2666 just fine with even with my 3.9 Ghz OC.
> 
> But 2666 memory being stuck at 2133 puzzling if DRAM voltage is set to 1.35
> 
> Only thing that I'm using that might be a factor is that my OC is a TPU II OC with the multi raised to 39, v-core, vsoc etc all on auto except VDram.


IM running Corsair LPX 3000 C15 without any problems @2933mhz

16-17-17-17 1.35v SOC 1.1v


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You don't need to run CB while running Prime95.
> 
> That would be overkill.
> 
> Yes the sensors in the tray are from HWInfo64. You can configure what you want there.
> 
> Personally I only monitor those unless I need to see something else, also poll each 1s. I don't want HWInfo to use more than 0.1% CPU


Great - thanks for advice! Running 3.9......going to try pushing it further this morning....


----------



## crakej

Thanks for all your help everyone - it's much appreciated. I do know a bit about OCing and a fair amount about the workings of CPU etc, but I'd still consider myself Novice as not had a computer like this in years to play with, so it's great having people willing to help us get up to speed (ha!)

I wanted to ask a cooling question - how are your fans arranged and which way do they blow?

My AIO is blowing out from inside the case at the rear - attached to CPU Fan
I have 2 fans blowing out the top - on CPU Opt but moving to CH1 as fanXpert has no control of CPU Opt
And another 2 at the front pulling air in - on CH2

Is this suitable? Just wondering if all those extra fans might affect how well the AIO fans can blow through the radiator?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I still wonder why my Ryzen 1800x VID is reported at 1.331V while in your image is 1.55V (other people also report 1.55V VID)

Anyone?

I'm a bit concerned cause my Vcore now at idle is 1.368V (1.306V under load)

Maybe they raised the VID on new CPU revisions? I got my 1800x fairly quick after release.


----------



## SaccoSVD

BTW: What would be the extreme LLC on this board. Level 1 or Level 5? the graph in the AI suite suggests Level 5 is the extreme setting. (???)

Mine is currently at Level 2 and I'm wondering if I can use a different level and keep my idle voltage lower.

The guy from "actual extreme overclock" suggests Extreme settings are a no no, they can just kill your CPU.

EDIT: Nevermind, Level 5 is the extreme setting, I found out by stressing the CPU and monitoring the voltages at Level 2 and Level 4


----------



## SaccoSVD

Aha! found that the VID changes as you change the volts. Clearly a bug in HWInfo.

Moving on to OC

At 4GHz this CPU seems to need a minimum of 1.306V at full load in order to be stable while running CB15

I was using 1.368V before with an LLC Level 2. At Load it was 1.306 but I was concerned at the idle voltages.

Now I'm using LLC Level 3 and a manual voltage of 1.344V everything else at Auto besides my RAM volts and C state disabled.

Now at full load the voltage is 1.316V (enough for even better stability) and at idle a voltage of 1.344V is within the recommended range AMD suggests without risking CPU degradation.

Woho!

So my final settings for a 4GHz OC are:

TPU II
Multiplier: 40
CPU Volt: 1.344V
RAM Speed Manual 2666 at 15,17,17,35 1T (may vary with your RAM)
RAM Volt: 1.35V
CPU LLC Level 3 (this one alone is the most critical tweak to make it work)
Cstate: Disabled

All else on Auto.

BTW: CPUZ is broken for Ryzen I believe, it reports 1.319V and spikes of 1.330V (at idle) while HWInfo reports much more accurate numbers.

The best way I found to test how the LLC behaves was to monitor voltages in HWinfo while stressing the CPU using CPUZ...as you change LLC Levels you clearly see what happens, this is much better than trial and error from the BIOS.

As I saw from here you SHOULD NEVER use Level 5, it can degrade or kill your CPU due to a big spike after you end stressing the CPU. it makes total sense.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Actually I believe the AI suite volt meter is also broken, both CPUZ and AI suite report a 1.39V / 1.4V on load while HWInfo reports a VDroop of 1.316V under 100% load.

I have no idea who's right, But I suspect HWinfo is right as is the only one where you can see the actual Vdroop happening. Also the only one reporting the right idle voltage as set in the BIOS.

Can anyone share his ideas about this?


----------



## crakej

Is that an 1800X?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yes.


----------



## Gigabytes

Try this to get your 3200+ rated memory running at 3200.

On Bios 0515

Don't use DOCP.
Set your cpu clock to auto
Set ram speed to 3200
Set ram timings to 2 above whatever your memory is rated for at 3200
Set your core to 1.4000
Set your SOC to 1.1000
Set VTTDDR to 0.630
Set memory voltage to 1.40
Increase SOC LLC to 3
Increase SOC Current capability to 110%
Set SOC Power Phase to Optimized

You may not think of it this way but clocking memory up to 3200 is a serious overclock and you need to support it. Those settings I just gave are a modest push to trigger 3200. You can push harder but it is best to work up slowly so you can condition your system. even allowing days between attempts. Don't be afraid to keep the voltage on even if you have not achieved your clock. Voltage is like crack for a CPU, they love it. Just don't be stupid with it. Worse thing you can do is slap together your build then throw 1.800v at your core trying to get a 4.3ghz clock.

I personally did not like BIOS 0604 but doing the above and cycling through ProcOTD to get a good match should achieve results. Try 40ohm to 90ohm, that range seem to be sweet spot.

This is my X370 pro (0515), 1700X with G skill (SK Hynix) 3200 16-18-18-18-36 stable enough for Corona at 40.25X







Once you have achieved your 3200 memory clock let it run for a few days to train and burn it with normal operation. Once it seems nice, roll back some voltages. Convert to offset on core and SOC, then save the profile has a [email protected] Test stability, this is now your base overclock.


----------



## SaccoSVD

My RAM is 3000Mhz Rated and I couldn't get it to run faster than 2666. But I'm using 4 Dimms (64GB)...I'm rather waiting for the BIOSes to see if they improve that, otherwise I'm happy at 2666

How are you getting 4.017Mhz with your CPU on auto? is that on one core or all cores?


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> My RAM is 3000Mhz Rated and I couldn't get it to run faster than 2666. But I'm using 4 Dimms (64GB)...I'm rather waiting for the BIOSes to see if they improve that, otherwise I'm happy at 2666
> 
> How are you getting 4.017Mhz with your CPU on auto? is that on one core or all cores?


Sorry was not perfectly clear. When starting out trying to get your memory running at 3200 start with Auto cpu. This will be your reference overclock profile.

The screen shots I show is the max stable overclock on all cores I have achieved. The Ryzen hits a wall at 40X and it takes substantial voltage to get them further and stable enough to do a stressful benchmark like Corona.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Did you see my settings? I don't think you need 1.4V vcore at 4Ghz.

Here they are again:

TPU II
Multiplier: 40
CPU Volt: 1.344V (It'll give you a Vdroop of 1.312V which is enough)
CPU LLC Level 3 (this one alone is the most critical tweak to make it work)
Cstate: Disabled


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Did you see my settings? I don't think you need 1.4V vcore at 4Ghz.
> 
> Here they are again:
> 
> TPU II
> Multiplier: 40
> CPU Volt: 1.344V (It'll give you a Vdroop of 1.312V which is enough)
> CPU LLC Level 3 (this one alone is the most critical tweak to make it work)
> Cstate: Disabled


You have an 1600X though, which doesn't need as much as the 1700X - I'm afraid to use those voltages - but maybe its a better way than using LLC4 like I am (about to undo this!)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Try this to get your 3200+ rated memory running at 3200.
> 
> On Bios 0515
> 
> Don't use DOCP.
> Set your cpu clock to auto
> Set ram speed to 3200
> Set ram timings to 2 above whatever your memory is rated for at 3200
> Set your core to 1.4000
> Set your SOC to 1.1000
> Set VTTDDR to 0.630
> Set memory voltage to 1.40
> Increase SOC LLC to 3
> Increase SOC Current capability to 110%
> Set SOC Power Phase to Optimized
> 
> You may not think of it this way but clocking memory up to 3200 is a serious overclock and you need to support it. Those settings I just gave are a modest push to trigger 3200. You can push harder but it is best to work up slowly so you can condition your system. even allowing days between attempts. Don't be afraid to keep the voltage on even if you have not achieved your clock. Voltage is like crack for a CPU, they love it. Just don't be stupid with it. Worse thing you can do is slap together your build then throw 1.800v at your core trying to get a 4.3ghz clock.
> 
> I personally did not like BIOS 0604 but doing the above and cycling through ProcOTD to get a good match should achieve results. Try 40ohm to 90ohm, that range seem to be sweet spot.
> 
> This is my X370 pro (0515), 1700X with G skill (SK Hynix) 3200 16-18-18-18-36 stable enough for Corona at 40.25X
> 
> Once you have achieved your 3200 memory clock let it run for a few days to train and burn it with normal operation. Once it seems nice, roll back some voltages. Convert to offset on core and SOC, then save the profile has a [email protected] Test stability, this is now your base overclock.


Thanks for the guide! Some of the voltages look scary......I've found a bit of a wall around 40/40.25 - but i've used LLC4 which I'm not happy with so going to back off on using too much of that and see what I can get - I reckon 3.99 should be possible easily. Interested in your volatages and might experiment more. I have LPX 2x8gb Hynix and not got them past [email protected] Is it worth pushing it more? Don't really want to buy more ram or another motherboard!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Don't be afraid. BTW I have a 1800x. Those settings are totally safe and the 1700x performs just the same as the 1800x. A voltage of 1.344 is totally safe as recommended by AMD. (max for this CPU is 1.45V)

BTW my answer was to Gigabytes. ;-)


----------



## crakej

Can I just say.......ASUS - Please can we have a bios update??!


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think is coming soon, my understanding is that ASUS has to wait for the AGESA microcodes and from what I've read the next one was going to be distributed in May. Probably they are gonna release a new BIOS this week.


----------



## crakej

So, after many hours and much advice, this is where I'm at stable:

3.95GHz
VDDRCPU offset 0.0125
SoC offset 0.08125 (Needs this to get ram going at 2933)
CPU LLC 1
SoC LLC 2 (will lower late if I can)
VTTDDR 0.675

I have to have DOCP on or my ram will not work above 2133, even though I set things as DOCP should, so it must be setting something I don't know about?
RAM 1.35v
2933MHz

This time I used as little LLC as I could, and I used the temps from the ASUS PRIME X370-PRO (ITE IT8665E) sensors as opposed to the Ryzen reported voltages and it seems to have worked better, resulting in nearly 4GHz stable, and not too warm OC.







Even if the voltages aren't right (almost certainly!) they seem to be consistent enough to use as a guide to find the right OC for _your_ CPU.

My CB score is around 1728

Am reviewing the instructions for getting 3200 on my ram, but those voltages look way to scary to inflict on my 1500X!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think is coming soon, my understanding is that ASUS has to wait for the AGESA microcodes and from what I've read the next one was going to be distributed in May. Probably they are gonna release a new BIOS this week.


Sometimes we get revisions between AGESA releases though....


----------



## crakej

Why oh why oh why will my fans not calibrate in fanxpert?? I even downclocked to 3.4 in case the OC was affecting it somehow.....

It just doesn't detect them properly.....i never get zero/low rpm in any of the settings - they go full speed - i'm getting

1450,515,712,960,1027... instead of something like-

0,0,515,712,960,1027....

and I can't set them manually - been trying to get them going properly for hours now


----------



## Gigabytes

Not sure if everyone has noticed this but here it is. On this motherboard the voltages are being tagged like this.

VDDCR CPU goes yellow at 1.575v, then violet at 1.64375v.

VDDCR SOC goes yellow at 1.3v then violet at 1.4v

DRAM yellow at 1.35 then violet at 1.40

Why would ASUS not flag core and SOC voltage yellow or violet at a much lower voltages? Perhaps because they don't need to? is it possible the Ryzen can handle these voltages with proper cooling?

I know when I was trying to get my 40.25X overclock stable enough to run a Corona rendering benchmark I pushed core up to 1.575v with 130% over current. SOC voltages were not terribly high because it was not needed, my memory was staying at 3200, but if I was going to push memory higher on say a hero mobo you would probably need to push SOC much higher to get a stable memory overclock of say 3600.

Sure I can run a 41X overclock with 1.475v on the core and surf the net and play some games, get a CPU-Z 4.1ghz benchmark. System seems fairly stable but frankly it's not. Many benchmarks and stability tests will kill it. 4ghz is a brick wall for Ryzen and stability, it takes significant core voltage and current to get stability above 4ghz.

To prove this look at these benchmark results for Corona. My top result is #13 - omgEvenMoreVoltage If Ryzen overclocks were stable over 4ghz you would be seeing a lot more results in the 2.03 or 2.04 sec or less range. I am not sure why my result on the web page came in at 2:04 when my result was actually 2:03



https://corona-renderer.com/benchmark/?cpu-type=ryzen&submit=Search

I am no overclocking junkie, not really been into it since the old Athlon back in the 90s. But I learned one thing about silicon when I was in the Army (1980s). I worked in a lab with all kinds of electronic goodies, signal generators, scopes, logic analyzers, freq counters, you name it we had it in the lab. We had a civilian contractor (ex military) who we called the Ancient one. One day he came up to me and asked if I wanted to see how to cook a 8088 cpu. Of course 20 year old me wanted to see a cpu cooked.

First off we observed the cpu in normal operation analyzing the transitions. When you look at the transition they are not a smooth up or down like you might think they are, neither is the +5v or the 0v, they are very jagged sometimes weird shaped. He applied higher voltage and let the cpu heat up and extreme exercise for like 30 min. Reduce voltage and let the cpu run for a few hours at low workload. Power cycle it back up and look at the transitions again, they were noticeably smoother. He referred to the cooking process has boring the silicon pathways. Over a period of a couple weeks we would go back to this cpu and cook it with higher and higher voltage. The final result was logic transitions that were incredibly smooth and sharp when compared side by side with a new 8088. If memory served me right that "cooked" cpu with standard clock of 5-10mhz was overclocking to nearly 30mhz drawing nearly 2x the voltage and 1.6x the current. i am hoping memory is serving me well here.

Conditioning the silicon pathways. The interesting thing is it takes a lot of voltage to condition but once conditioned it takes much less voltage to achieve the same overclock.

Now obviously there is risk involved, some pathways can be weak and too much voltage can blast a hole and short it out. But taking the time to properly condition your CPU can save you grief in the long run. Probably the worse thing you can do to your CPU is go balls to the wall right out of the box. Obviously if you don't want to risk frying your CPU, don't go extreme.

Just my thoughts. Enjoy the Ryzen!


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Why oh why oh why will my fans not calibrate in fanxpert?? I even downclocked to 3.4 in case the OC was affecting it somehow.....
> 
> It just doesn't detect them properly.....i never get zero/low rpm in any of the settings - they go full speed - i'm getting
> 
> 1450,515,712,960,1027... instead of something like-
> 
> 0,0,515,712,960,1027....
> 
> and I can't set them manually - been trying to get them going properly for hours now


I know bios 0604 has fan issues, something triggers them to go full bore and you can't stop them. One of the reasons I went back to 0515. I suggest loading bios defaults and restarting, should fix it.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> I know bios 0604 has fan issues, something triggers them to go full bore and you can't stop them. One of the reasons I went back to 0515.


Al least with PWN fans (4 pin) no issues here with fan control in bios 0604


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Why oh why oh why will my fans not calibrate in fanxpert?? I even downclocked to 3.4 in case the OC was affecting it somehow.....
> 
> It just doesn't detect them properly.....i never get zero/low rpm in any of the settings - they go full speed - i'm getting
> 
> 1450,515,712,960,1027... instead of something like-
> 
> 0,0,515,712,960,1027....
> 
> and I can't set them manually - been trying to get them going properly for hours now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Al least with PWN fans (4 pin) no issues here with fan control in bios 0604


There is some certain overclocking condition that triggers it. Not sure what it is but it happened to me and I have read about it happening to others.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> There is some certain overclocking condition that triggers it. Not sure what it is but it happened to me and I have read about it happening to others.


Thats weird. My OC is:

Offset +.106 mV and LLC4 = 1.30 mV in bios and 1.35-1.36 mV in Windows.
3.9 GHz

RAM at 2400 Mhz and 14-14-14-34t 1.275 mV
SOC 1.1 mV and LLC1

No problems so far with fans (i use the 2 headers already) They work exactly as configured in bios.


----------



## V-MAN

Thanks to the posters in this forum, I am running ARMA III Maxed Out with no less then 60 FPS 1080p. That may not be much for some of you, but I am as happy as can be. Check out my specs. If you play ARMA III you know how hard it can be on rigs. Newest bios, got my RAM up to 2933, using DRAM Voltage = 1.35, and timings at 14, 14, 14, 14, 32. Ryzen 1800x OC'ed to 4.0, with CPU Voltage manually set to 1.40, and the CPU Core ratio set to 40. I am running on air. No heat issues. Just got off of ARMA III, after a few hours of gaming. The settings I mention hear are the only changes that I made. Thanks again!


----------



## V-MAN

Sorry I am new. I thought my signature with my specs would be part of the post.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V-MAN*
> 
> Sorry I am new. I thought my signature with my specs would be part of the post.


You have to add it to your signature...


----------



## crakej

So I got my AIO sucking cool air IN instead of blowing out. Am now running fairly stable 3.97GHz with temps from 30 to about 65 on full load! Huge improvement. Even my GPU is cooler - the warm air from the rad is getting blown out the top so the GPU is sitting in the draft of the front fans blowing in.

I did have huge difficulties getting fanXpert to configure the fans properly, but eventually it did it. I don't know why it's failing to detect fans so often









Hurry up new bios!

edit: meant to say with CPU at default temp was around 24 idle.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinnishOC*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Decided to finally upgrade from my old faithful i7-2600K and since I'm an oldschool PC enthusiast I like to pick up some new and perhaps even a little bit untested hardware and I don't mind a little bit of tinkering......so long story short I picked up some brand new hardware last week:
> -AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
> -16gb RAM (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, recommended in the AMD blog here)
> -Asys PRIME X370-Pro
> 
> Built the system and fired it up...had a long(ish) black screen until the system finally booted up and I got to installing Windows. Fiddled around a little bit and found out my RAM was running at 2133mhz. So I went back to the BIOS and fooled around with the RAM settings. In the end I set the AI Tuner to DOCP mode and DRAM Frequency to 2666mhz and thats the highest it would go for me.
> 
> My board was supplied with the BIOS version 0502, also tried flashing to 0504 but theres seems to be some temperature display bug in the version 0504 and it shows 20 degrees too much (?) as the offset value appears to be set incorrectly in that particular BIOS version...I couldnt go any higher than 2666mhz on the RAM anyway. Anything higher and it just kept beeping at POST and wouldnt boot up...so I flashed BIOS back to 0502 and I'm running that now.
> 
> There is one other issue I've had randomly on this motherboard, and its that it for whatever reason sometimes doesn't recognize all my SATA drives at bootup, I was wondering at times why seemingly nothing happens when I fire up the PC but then yesterday I noticed that sometimes it seems to just randomly not recognize my O/S drive and sometimes one of the other SATA drives I have. I dont know if this is an issue from my RAM tinkering or is it another bug in the platform...
> 
> Performancewise I'm quite happy with it. I do some video encoding and it seems quite a bit faster than on my old Sandy Bridge CPU. In gaming I have not really noticed that much of a difference, but I wasn't really expecting much.
> 
> So whats the point of this post? Maybe just to give some user experience from this motherboard and hopefully give some tips to some people.
> 
> *Bottomline: The AM4 platform seems to be somewhat buggy/unfinished right now, and especially the ASUS boards seem to have quite a bit of issues. Also there hasnt been an official ASUS BIOS update for this board for nearly a month which is really weird...I read somewhere that there's gonna be one "soon", but whenever that is...I dont know.
> 
> Anyway, feel free to ask anything about this motherboard/setup and I'll try to answer as much as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*


Thanks for offering help. I just became proud owner of same MB together with R5 1600x and Kingston HYPERX 8GB DDR4 Savage Black 3000MHz CL15 - HX430C15SB2/8. Didn't put it together yet due to waiting for Cooler Master to deliver adapter for my Nepton 140XL but should be in by next week.
Upon careful inspection of the MB i found some connectors not mentioned in manuals and in schematic view or it. One is between RGB light connector and BIOS chip. Another one is at the bottom of MB between TPM connector and front USB3 connector. What the heck are they for ? No literature mentions them at all.


----------



## crakej

So this is available for B350 - ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 0609 - maybe we'll get an update too!


----------



## MishelLngelo

0604 is last one I can see, are you using it ?
Also, do you have those connectors I mentioned in my previous post ?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> 0604 is last one I can see, are you using it ?
> Also, do you have those connectors I mentioned in my previous post ?


Yep - using 0604.

....and yes, I do have those extra connectors! What the hell are they? The one at the bottom is labelled PHD600 or PHD000 I think. I'd love to know what they are - could be something interesting - maybe we should compare to the CHVI board - I don't know if they're similar - we might be able to see what it is....i'll have a look.


----------



## MishelLngelo

heard that one near the BIOS chip is for reprogramming BIOS if it gets bricked. Apparently some other MBs have it but with pins removed. Bottom one, still not a clue.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> heard that one near the BIOS chip is for reprogramming BIOS if it gets bricked. Apparently some other MBs have it but with pins removed. Bottom one, still not a clue.


Interesting - and how do we use it to program our bios? maybe it's the interface used when they make the boards to send the bios file.

I've posted on the ASUS forum to see if anyone know anything.... https://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=PRIME%20X370-PRO&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## MishelLngelo

"We" don't, it takes special chip writer like ones used for removable BIOS chips.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> "We" don't, it takes special chip writer like ones used for removable BIOS chips.


Someone just confirmed that over @ ASUS - it's an SPI interface for the bios - I have an SPI interface for my drone for doing similar stuff......now we just need to know what the other one does....


----------



## MishelLngelo

Oh goody, SPI, that's good to know. Bottom one makes no sense, due to paint and multilayered MB, I cant even trace the traces so to speak.
Otherwise, how satisfied are you with it, I will not be able to put system together unit weekend ?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Oh goody, SPI, that's good to know. Bottom one makes no sense, due to paint and multilayered MB, I cant even trace the traces so to speak.
> Otherwise, how satisfied are you with it, I will not be able to put system together unit weekend ?


Honestly - I like it. Was going to get TaiChi, but couldn't get hold of one. There things I could complain about, but they're bios linked, and like it or not, we early adopters are testers. All boards are a bit querky, but it has to be expected with new tech.

So yes, I like it, fastest system I ever had, even at stock, it just runs so smooth. This board seems reliable, so I'm very happy for now.....until I start seeing revised boards or better boards, then I might reconsider


----------



## MishelLngelo

Tnx, I'll report when I put it together. I have to make some changes to my case (Chieftek Dragon full tower) so it will be more work and longer to start up. Normally I can get a system going in an hour or two but this case is my favorite.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So yes, I like it, fastest system I ever had, even at stock, it just runs so smooth. This board seems reliable, so I'm very happy for now.....until I start seeing revised boards or better boards, then I might reconsider


I'll agree with this. I came from a 8350 to the 1700x and at stock it blows the 8350 OC'd away. My 1700x will boost itself to 3,892.3 pretty consistently on this board across all cores.

I think biggest complaint is the ram compatibility with this board. Maybe they'll fix or update something that will allow more kits to run their rated speeds than just have them all sit at 2133.


----------



## TH558

I have the 1800x and under load the cpu core voltage goes to 0.04 higher than set with LLC1. Sometimes it even spike to 0.09 higher than set. With LLC2 its even worse. Is this normal?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> I have the 1800x and under load the cpu core voltage goes to 0.04 higher than set with LLC1. Sometimes it even spike to 0.09 higher than set. With LLC2 its even worse. Is this normal?


Yeah, its normal on all AM4 motherboard.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> I have the 1800x and under load the cpu core voltage goes to 0.04 higher than set with LLC1. Sometimes it even spike to 0.09 higher than set. With LLC2 its even worse. Is this normal?


Perfectly normal, that's the point of LLC. You want to set LLC to the level where it differs the least at load from your BIOS Vcore setting.


----------



## chuck216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I'll agree with this. I came from a 8350 to the 1700x and at stock it blows the 8350 OC'd away. My 1700x will boost itself to 3,892.3 pretty consistently on this board across all cores.
> 
> I think biggest complaint is the ram compatibility with this board. Maybe they'll fix or update something that will allow more kits to run their rated speeds than just have them all sit at 2133.


I agree I came from an 8320 to the 1700X, and the 1700X is just so much faster. I think People missed the boat by trying to compare the Ryzen to Kaby Lake/ Intel. That wasn't AMD's initial goal with Ryzen, it was to vastly improve on performance, especially single threaded over the previous generation of AMD processors. and they did that in spades. Along with being able to match/beat all but the overclocked 7700Ks in single threaded performance, and flat out destroying anything else in multithreaded.


----------



## sakae48

anyone experienced inconsistent temp reading? i use both hwinfo and ai suite, both didnt report the right temp. Tdie keeps jumping up and down (29 and suddenly 39 and back to 29) while AISuite stuck to 45 then jumping up to 55. i need AI Suite to control my fans using a custom profiles where UEFI couldn't gave yet the temperature jump messed up my fan setup


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> anyone experienced inconsistent temp reading? i use both hwinfo and ai suite, both didnt report the right temp. Tdie keeps jumping up and down (29 and suddenly 39 and back to 29) while AISuite stuck to 45 then jumping up to 55. i need AI Suite to control my fans using a custom profiles where UEFI couldn't gave yet the temperature jump messed up my fan setup


I also see my temps oscillating between ~30°C and ~20°C in HWiNFO when I'm completely idle. I think Tctl is actually many sensors and the Ryzen CPU itself does some math to average them or decide which one to report. It seems a lot more consistent under load though.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I also see my temps oscillating between ~30°C and ~20°C in HWiNFO when I'm completely idle. I think Tctl is actually many sensors and the Ryzen CPU itself does some math to average them or decide which one to report. It seems a lot more consistent under load though.


sigh.. i'll just leave those numbers alone then.. hope the fan didn't ramp up and stuck to 40% at midnight like a few days ago..


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Perfectly normal, that's the point of LLC. You want to set LLC to the level where it differs the least at load from your BIOS Vcore setting.


That's right but the problem is that even with the less agressive LLC mode, voltage fluctuation is really important.
I did not achieve to get the same voltage set on the BIOS, in manuel mode or by offset, in Windows. Voltage variation is quite important during load and LLC3-4-5 are just unusable, even LLC2 looks quite agressive.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> That's right but the problem is that even with the less agressive LLC mode, voltage fluctuation is really important.
> I did not achieve to get the same voltage set on the BIOS, in manuel mode or by offset, in Windows. Voltage variation is quite important during load and LLC3-4-5 are just unusable, even LLC2 looks quite agressive.


Ah ok I see... well hopefully that's something they can adjust in the BIOS maybe? I haven't had much time to play with my 1700... just got the bracket for my Thermalright LGM the other day so my fun is about to begin!


----------



## SaccoSVD

I just installed the latest Ryzen driver.

Testing with CB15 had a black screen, had to hit the power button. After rebooting it entered windows and got a black screen again while touching the Fan expert settings.

This time the power button won't do anything. Then turned the PSU off, then on, the power button won't do anything. (seemed dead)

Turned the PSU off again, but this time I waited till the MOBO LED's were completely off....turned on the PSU again, the power button worked again.

Now I'm in windows again and CB15 passed. Seems to be fine again.

SCARY ****!!! I honestly thought my CPU was toasted for some reason.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I just installed the latest Ryzen driver.
> 
> Testing with CB15 had a black screen, had to hit the power button. After rebooting it entered windows and got a black screen again while touching the Fan expert settings.
> 
> This time the power button won't do anything. Then turned the PSU off, then on, the power button won't do anything. (seemed dead)
> 
> Turned the PSU off again, but this time I waited till the MOBO LED's were completely off....turned on the PSU again, the power button worked again.
> 
> Now I'm in windows again and CB15 passed. Seems to be fine again.
> 
> SCARY ****!!! I honestly thought my CPU was toasted for some reason.


Do you mean the latest chipset drivers released today?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yes.

After updating I advice you to fully turn off the machine, turn off the PSU, wait till the LEDs are off, then turn on again.

Seems like with every update the AM4+Ryzen system needs a full MOBO restart.

Last time it was the last BIOS causing the fans to act like crazy until I restarted the machine from scratch.

I think we have to be extra careful and very methodic until the platform matures.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> After updating I advice you to fully turn off the machine, turn off the PSU, wait till the LEDs are off, then turn on again.
> 
> Seems like with every update the AM4+Ryzen system needs a full MOBO restart.
> 
> Last time it was the last BIOS causing the fans to act like crazy until I restarted the machine from scratch.
> 
> I think we have to be extra careful and very methodic until the platform matures.


Ah gotcha, I think I'm going to put on my cooler, OC it, and leave it for a bit. All my storage devices, LAN, lights, etc are working so I'm not going to touch the chipset drivers. I think in May we should be seeing some major BIOS updates and improvements, so I'll sit tight until then!


----------



## crakej

Found this on reddit 



 great info from AMD about overclocking RAM, voltages to use and some settings explained.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yes, just saw that and adjusted some things accordingly. Specially the SOC at 1.1V....seems like everybody around is suggesting that.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Found this on reddit
> 
> 
> 
> great info from AMD about overclocking RAM, voltages to use and some settings explained.


didn't really help. the agesa update made my ram to run @ 2666mhz (3200 kit and was at 2400mhz before the last bios update). I guess I'm waiting for another bios update. I hope I can atleast hit 2900+


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah I cannot run my RAM at 2933 no matter what I tried and I better don't play too much with those obscure settings. Better let ASUS to deal with that part and burn their own stock.

OC wise for now I just settled for:

4Ghz OC (3.999Mhz)
TPUII
Vcore: 1.35V
SOC: 1.1V
Both LLCs at Level 3 (CPU vdroop is 1.325)
Both power phase: Optimized
RAM Speed 2666 (15,17,17,35)
RAM Volt: 1.35V


----------



## bardacuda

I know my RAM will run at 2666, but it won't BOOT at 2666. In fact I've had issues cold booting at 2400. Maybe Ryzen Master is the way to go. Keep everything at stock for booting and then apply the settings after you're booted up. It's too bad we don't have DDR Boot voltage like some other boards.


----------



## crakej

I will play around more tomorrow - can't believe the volts that ram will take! 1.5v!









I'm glad I know some of the limits now tho, very helpful.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

So I broke down and decided to try G. Skill Flare X 3200 on my Prime. Stuff is pricey but it had no issues running DOCP speeds. Latency dropped immensely


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I know my RAM will run at 2666, but it won't BOOT at 2666. In fact I've had issues cold booting at 2400. Maybe Ryzen Master is the way to go. Keep everything at stock for booting and then apply the settings after you're booted up. It's too bad we don't have DDR Boot voltage like some other boards.


1.5V would be the absolute max for DDR4, I would be careful if I was you. Even if the guy says what he says. Of course that depends on how much RAM you need and how much you paid. Mine was 550 Euro cause it is 64Gb and really don't wanna toast it









Max for DDR3 is much higher at 1.95V or more (typically 1.5v would be enough)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> So I broke down and decided to try G. Skill Flare X 3200 on my Prime. Stuff is pricey but it had no issues running DOCP speeds. Latency dropped immensely


Those are really good latencies







how much did you pay?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Any real improvement in your benchmarks?


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Those are really good latencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much did you pay?


$191 USD shipped. Very pricey.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Any real improvement in your benchmarks?


In Heaven 4.0 I seen an increase of 7fps average over 2133. No change in Superposition but I think it is pretty much GPU limited. Doom with the same settings seen a 20ish fps increase in the slow spots like the tram to the complex.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Talking about Doom. It causes a BSOD in my machine....audio and video freezes and boom! BSOD!

The related crash says DPC WATCHDOG VIOLATION, I've analyzed the minidump and cannot find the cause.

Any ideas? Is the only game that does that....and yes I've searched exhaustively across all forums.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

It could potentially be this, if you haven't seen it already.

http://www.tomshardware.com/faq/id-3128566/fix-windows-error-dpc-watchdog-violation.html


----------



## SaccoSVD

No. I checked that already







oh well. Is really crazy, the game runs really good but all of the sudden freezes and that's it.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

That's really weird. I can't really find anything other than that on it either.


----------



## crakej

I have had really interesting results using the information from that video. I can boot my LPX2x8GB CL16 memory @ 3200!!!







!

I had it with dram v at 1.42 and soc offset 0.0875 - hard as I try I cannot get it stable, but it does give hope for the future.

The first time it worked my machine started the 3 beeps mem learning thing and I sighed as I waited for it to fail - but on the second or third attempt, it booted!

Prime 95 just kept failing, whatever I did, so I've given up for now, but learned much in the process.

My CB15 was 1750 with mem at 3200 - not much quicker than running @ 2933 CL14, but quicker! Latency was down to 70ns


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I have had really interesting results using the information from that video. I can boot my LPX2x8GB CL16 memory @ 3200!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I had it with dram v at 1.42 and soc offset 0.0875 - hard as I try I cannot get it stable, but it does give hope for the future.
> 
> The first time it worked my machine started the 3 beeps mem learning thing and I sighed as I waited for it to fail - but on the second or third attempt, it booted!
> 
> Prime 95 just kept failing, whatever I did, so I've given up for now, but learned much in the process.
> 
> My CB15 was 1750 with mem at 3200 - not much quicker than running @ 2933 CL14, but quicker! Latency was down to 70ns


Can you post all your settings here? Also, what is your rated RAM speed in the box?


----------



## crakej

These are my current setting for 3.97GHz ram (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) @ 2933:





The only setting I changed:
freq 3200
dram v 1.42
vttddr 0.710

(Advanced CBS)
Core performance boost - disable
Global c-state control - disabled

1.42 for the dram seemed my sweet spot with performance worse if I went any higher or lower.

I did play with ProcODT and found 48 ohms to be the sweet spot, but sadly still got failures in prime95

Again, ram *will not* work over 2133 without DOCP active.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Thanks a lot!







very kind from you.

Unfortunately it didn't work. I guess is because I'm using 4 dimms.

oh well...I guess I'll wait for the next BIOS then


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very kind from you.
> 
> Unfortunately it didn't work. I guess is because I'm using 4 dimms.
> 
> oh well...I guess I'll wait for the next BIOS then


At least we know there is some hope now for us hynix owners - I was so happy when the thing actually booted.....even if not stable. What speed are you managing to get on 4 sticks?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I have them running at 2666Mhz with 1.35V (which are the stock volts for that kit) and stock timings 15,17,17,17,35


----------



## crakej

my 2 sticks are running 2933 - 1.35 volts as well.


----------



## Kloudx

i have overheating problems with the pch contacted asus who told me to download the 1+gb driver file on the support site, so im gonna try that.

using the flare X at 3.2ghz cl14 unless i unplug the power cord i have no issues with cold boots i can leave it however long i want and it works if i do unplug it then i get a simple fail oc settings i go in bios n restart n it goes into correct settings no issues after

i very randomly get a black screen crash its not very repeatable but it happends
i could be playing games for hours straight no issues n then black screen crash

i found before when i had 16gb corsair dominator 2400mhz CL10 kit i had to run at 2133 to run stable but i got no crashes

id assume i get no issues if i ran at 2133 but meh it doesnt happen often enough to bother me tho i would like it to stop
im assuming its related to the pch overheating tho... my temps will climb over 60 and in the previous bios it would crash on overheat
its been much better in 604 bios


----------



## MishelLngelo

So, 0604 BIOS should be flashed immediately, no matter which version MB comes with ? I'm still working on mine and didn't start it yet due to missing mounting kit for CM Nepton 140XL. I'm considering using OEM cooler from my FX6350, it's brand new, never mounted before.


----------



## raidek

I never updated to 0604 bios and stayed on 0515. Currently running Gskill F4-3200C16D-16GTZB (hynix kit) @ 2933 cl 16 - I tried everything including the tips from the AMD video yesterday to achieve 3200. Hoping the next bios update fixes my ram issues.


----------



## kencowx

Wondering if anybody is having RGB problems. Lights worked initially on motherboard and Wraith Spire fan but stopped, for no apparent reason, and won't come back on. Seems to have happened to quite a few people but can't find any solution. Any advice gratefully received. I have tried clearing CMOS etc


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kloudx*
> 
> i have overheating problems with the pch contacted asus who told me to download the 1+gb driver file on the support site, so im gonna try that.
> 
> using the flare X at 3.2ghz cl14 unless i unplug the power cord i have no issues with cold boots i can leave it however long i want and it works if i do unplug it then i get a simple fail oc settings i go in bios n restart n it goes into correct settings no issues after
> 
> i very randomly get a black screen crash its not very repeatable but it happends
> i could be playing games for hours straight no issues n then black screen crash
> 
> i found before when i had 16gb corsair dominator 2400mhz CL10 kit i had to run at 2133 to run stable but i got no crashes
> 
> id assume i get no issues if i ran at 2133 but meh it doesnt happen often enough to bother me tho i would like it to stop
> im assuming its related to the pch overheating tho... my temps will climb over 60 and in the previous bios it would crash on overheat
> its been much better in 604 bios


What is your ambient temp?

Here the PCH reports 54deg but here in Salzburg is rather chilly. Still kinda hot, nothing else in the machine runs as hot. (only the CPU under load)...Summer is coming, that could be a problem.

I would like to know what exactly the PCH is, maybe we can put some extra heatsink over it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think the 0604 BIOS is the best yet. Quite stable here, improved my RAM speed from 2133 to 2666 (4dimms 64gb) and reports the right temps in the BIOS. (AI suite metering still a mess, but that's the AI suite, not the BIOS)

My only advice for those who want to upgrade the BIOS is:

1) Load BIOS defaults

2) Flash the BIOS

3) Turn the PC off completely, start from there.

4) Dial your OC settings


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What is your ambient temp?
> 
> Here the PCH reports 54deg but here in Salzburg is rather chilly. Still kinda hot, nothing else in the machine runs as hot. (only the CPU under load)...Summer is coming, that could be a problem.
> 
> I would like to know what exactly the PCH is, maybe we can put some extra heatsink over it.


it should be the chipset. mine runs 52C on 23-ish ambient temp


----------



## MishelLngelo

What's best SW for monitoring everything ? I was using AOD mainly for AMD systems, does it still work ?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> it should be the chipset. mine runs 52C on 23-ish ambient temp


Yep, it's the Promotory Chipset - mine runs in the 59-61 range, sometimes i've seen more, my ambient temp is around 17. I've set my front fans to react to PCH and it seems to work well.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> What's best SW for monitoring everything ? I was using AOD mainly for AMD systems, does it still work ?


HWInfo and HWmon are both good. I use HWinfo.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Yep, it's the Promotory Chipset - mine runs in the 59-61 range, sometimes i've seen more, my ambient temp is around 17. I've set my front fans to react to PCH and it seems to work well.


Where is that one located? is it the NorthBridge?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Where is that one located? is it the NorthBridge?


yes it is. that's the one with heatsink on your board (most placed on the center / bottom of the board)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yes it is. that's the one with heatsink on your board (most placed on the center / bottom of the board)


Mmm I see...I have a whole bunch of copper heatsinks I was gonna use on my old board but now I can stack them on top of the NB heatsink.

Probably worth also to check is the thermal paste is good enough in that heatsink, if it's possible to remove it.


----------



## crakej

I have seen my PCH as high as 67 when fans were not working correctly...


----------



## SaccoSVD

On the other hand such chip can run as high as 70deg (probably 80) without any problems I believe. certainly 56-60 doesn't constitute a problem. I guess a Tj max for such chip would be close to a CPU Tj max of 100deg.

And no OC setting I tried affected it.


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think the 0604 BIOS is the best yet. Quite stable here, improved my RAM speed from 2133 to 2666 (4dimms 64gb) and reports the right temps in the BIOS. (AI suite metering still a mess, but that's the AI suite, not the BIOS)
> 
> My only advice for those who want to upgrade the BIOS is:
> 
> 1) Load BIOS defaults
> 
> 2) Flash the BIOS
> 
> 3) Turn the PC off completely, start from there.
> 
> 4) Dial your OC settings


Man you're lucky.

I can only sometimes manage to boot my system with my 64GB at 2666. But no matter how high I throw voltages, etc, it always bombs out eventually.

I'm seriously toying with getting the crosshair. Seems like chances of getting better BIOS sooner are greater with that board.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mmm I see...I have a whole bunch of copper heatsinks I was gonna use on my old board but now I can stack them on top of the NB heatsink.
> 
> Probably worth also to check is the thermal paste is good enough in that heatsink, if it's possible to remove it.


i dismantled mine to change the thermal paste, turns out they uses thermal pad. i didnt measure the thickness but i guess, it's 1mm thick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Man you're lucky.
> 
> I can only sometimes manage to boot my system with my 64GB at 2666. But no matter how high I throw voltages, etc, it always bombs out eventually.
> 
> I'm seriously toying with getting the crosshair. Seems like chances of getting better BIOS sooner are greater with that board.


have you tried to give more SoC voltage? like 1.1v?


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> have you tried to give more SoC voltage? like 1.1v?


Oh, I have given everything more voltage - and sometimes more than I was at all comfortable with


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Oh, I have given everything more voltage - and sometimes more than I was at all comfortable with


hmm.. it seems like you're running on 4 sticks, right? give a try with 2 sticks only?


----------



## eyetrippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> hmm.. it seems like you're running on 4 sticks, right? give a try with 2 sticks only?


Not sure I see the point of that? If it goes faster, yay, but it's still only half the ram









Just not sure if I should try and be patient or just get crosshair...


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Not sure I see the point of that? If it goes faster, yay, but it's still only half the ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just not sure if I should try and be patient or just get crosshair...


just sorting out the problems









there's no guarantee for running high speed RAM with 4 sticks now. one could while the other cant


----------



## crakej

I'm sticking with what I have for now a) because prices are too high now and b) I want them to sort out the bios problems so I know that even if I change my motherboard, I know whatever ram will run without having to mess around too much!

I might go for the TaiChi - torn between that and CH6


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Oh, I have given everything more voltage - and sometimes more than I was at all comfortable with


I'm running mine (Corsair Vengeance LED 3000mhz) at 1.35V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyetrippy*
> 
> Man you're lucky.
> 
> I can only sometimes manage to boot my system with my 64GB at 2666. But no matter how high I throw voltages, etc, it always bombs out eventually.
> 
> I'm seriously toying with getting the crosshair. Seems like chances of getting better BIOS sooner are greater with that board.


Can you give us all your settings? maybe your problem is not the RAM.

To me the key element was BIOS 0604

Here my RAM is set to:

Manual (no DOCP) set at 2666
1.35V
15,17,17,17,35

Nothing else needed to have it running at 2666 (all my other settings are relevant to my CPU OC)

Corsair vengeance LED 3000mhz (really not the "best" RAM for Ryzen, is not even made for Ryzen)...I thought I was never gonna run it higher than 2133 and each BIOS helped me to run it faster and faster.

It was ****ty with the first two BIOSes. I needed to slacken the timings and couldn't run higher than 2133 with the first BIOS and only 2400 with the next BIOS prior to 0604


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> i dismantled mine to change the thermal paste, turns out they uses thermal pad. i didnt measure the thickness but i guess, it's 1mm thick


Did you replace the thermal pad to thermal paste? Did you see any improvement after doing so?


----------



## eyetrippy

To hell with it, bought the Crosshair

As for my ram, is HyperX Predator 3000MHz 4x16GB kit

I can (sometimes) boot into Windows and stress for a bit but takes 1.5V on ram, with SOC running 1.1V with LLC, upped all the other voltages relevant to memory.

Nothing will keep it stable at anything over 2400 - but before 0604 I couldn't even dream of getting it to 2666.


----------



## SaccoSVD

That one seems to be 15,15,15,15,35

Did you try 15,17,17,17,35?

Here SOC or RAM voltage (other than factory rated 1.35V) didn't really make any difference.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Could you guys please tell me what are your voltages for +12V,+5V and +3.3V?

Here they are:

+12V: 11.837V (can get as low as 11.772V)
+5V: 4.960V (as low as 4.932V)
+3.3V: 3.270V (low 3.248V)

I'm trying to see if my old PSU is well, getting old and not delivering enough. It will be useful for all to know.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Did you replace the thermal pad to thermal paste? Did you see any improvement after doing so?


nope. if i replace them w/ thermal paste only, it will leave a big gap between them. most likely the chip will be toast in a minute
i'm considering copper shim to replace the thermal pad since finding a good thermal pad is extremely difficult here


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> nope. if i replace them w/ thermal paste only, it will leave a big gap between them. most likely the chip will be toast in a minute
> i'm considering copper shim to replace the thermal pad since finding a good thermal pad is extremely difficult here


Mmmm if that's so, that means the heatsink doesn't even have the right pressure against the chip. Hence the high temperature.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Could you guys please tell me what are your voltages for +12V,+5V and +3.3V?
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> +12V: 11.837V (can get as low as 11.772V)
> +5V: 4.960V (as low as 4.932V)
> +3.3V: 3.270V (low 3.248V)
> 
> I'm trying to see if my old PSU is well, getting old and not delivering enough. It will be useful for all to know.


I'm 11.963
4.959
3.313


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Could you guys please tell me what are your voltages for +12V,+5V and +3.3V?
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> +12V: 11.837V (can get as low as 11.772V)
> +5V: 4.960V (as low as 4.932V)
> +3.3V: 3.270V (low 3.248V)
> 
> I'm trying to see if my old PSU is well, getting old and not delivering enough. It will be useful for all to know.


here's my measurements : (DMM / Software)
+12v : 12.18 / 12.03
+5v : 5.082 / 5.041
+3.3v : / 3.29

havent measured the 3.3v since i only measured them from molex plug








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mmmm if that's so, that means the heatsink doesn't even have the right pressure against the chip. Hence the high temperature.


that might be the case!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm 11.963
> 4.959
> 3.313


Is that a new or old PSU?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is that a new or old PSU?


Mine is a Corsair RM850 - I think probably 2 years old..


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ok. Mine is over 6 years old. I might just replace it now. Thanks!


----------



## Keith Myers

You aren't going to have any more luck with the CH6 with 64GB. There are no entries of success with that configuration yet.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread

Take a look at the 64GB tab in the table. Empty. The best bet would have been to stick with the Prime with 0604 BIOS, set ProcODT to 48 or 53.3 ohms and make sure you use a manual entry for VTTDDR, 1/2 VDIMM voltage since the Auto setting does not set it correctly.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I guess I'm happy with 2666.

On one hand a lot of people is trying to push RAM to the max as if it THAT important, based on the infinity fabric thing.

But in practice even the difference between 2133 and 3200 isn't really groundbreaking, so at 2666 is all good. My machine is mainly for realtime audio, and in that regard is killing it compared to my old 3770k at 4.6Ghz.

If ASUS allows better speeds in the future is a good plus, but nothing that will give me a lot more performance.


----------



## Keno34

Hello everyone!

My Asus Prime X370-Pro seems to work correctly except that the USB2 port on the motherboard (those for front panel or bracket) dont work at ALL...I'ved try everything in the bios,drivers wont change nothing because in the bios anything on usb2 is not working.They where working the first days then no more...I'ved even try a clear CMOS.I'm on the last bios.


----------



## Keith Myers

Unless you have something plugged into a PCIe slot that is screwing with the shared IRQ, then if it worked at first, then not, likely that the port and motherboard has gone duff. Have you tried plugging in what is working on USB1 port into USB2 port in troubleshooting? I'm using both USB 2.0 motherboard ports on my Prime for the Corsair Link connections to the HX1000i and H110i. No issues so far.


----------



## monstercameron

cant get my board to post anymore. I was updating the bios and when I went back it was off.
hasnt posted ever since.

I shorted the clear cmos pins
removed the battery
rebooted several times
stucka usb drive in the with the bios file 0604

im at an impass.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monstercameron*
> 
> cant get my board to post anymore. I was updating the bios and when I went back it was off.
> hasnt posted ever since.
> 
> I shorted the clear cmos pins
> removed the battery
> rebooted several times
> stucka usb drive in the with the bios file 0604
> 
> im at an impass.


Does the BIOS file in your USB stick have the right name?

It should be "X370PRO.CAP". Otherwise the MOBO will not attempt reading it.

Hope you get it working again mate


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Does the BIOS file in your USB stick have the right name?
> 
> It should be "X370PRO.CAP". Otherwise the MOBO will not attempt reading it.
> 
> Hope you get it working again mate


not going to work, afaik. i bricked mine once, even the old bios from support CD doesnt works.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> not going to work, afaik. i bricked mine once, even the old bios from support CD doesnt works.


Mmm i read aroud here that the only bios working for crashfree is 0510 beta but didnt find anywhere...


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Mmm i read aroud here that the only bios working for crashfree is 0510 beta but dindt find anywhere...


i have it but i cant upload it here. it gave me JSON something error









uploaded to my drive instead.. linky here


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i have it but i cant upload it here. it gave me JSON something error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploaded to my drive instead.. linky here


Thanks mate..But this one didnt do the trick for you? Al least he could try







Fingers cross.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Thanks mate..But this one didnt do the trick for you? Al least he could try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers cross.


i found it out after board RMA lol
my previous board has grumpy RAM slots so... why bother?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

I'm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Mmm i read aroud here that the only bios working for crashfree is 0510 beta but didnt find anywhere...


I have been running 604 since release day without a single crash. It actually fixed a video crash I was getting before while on previous bios.

Really other than Ram being stuck at 2133 everything has been almost rock stable.


----------



## Tinkula

Hello,

Just got my hands on this board and updated BIOS to latest version. Memory is working like charm at 3200MHz CL15 at 1.0V SOC. Seems Ryzen really does like Samsung B-die.
There's couple of things that are puzzling me at the moment though:

1. When an application fully loads your CPU to 100% (especially apps that use AVX like Linpack) I start getting short freezes, typically under a second but sometimes even several seconds. It looks like the system hangs but if you wait for a few seconds it continues as if nothing happened. There's also audio clicks and pops when system is fully loaded. Are you guys experiencing the same issue?

2. Load line calibration seems very weird. If I set manual voltage with manual CPU load line calibration (tried level 1 and 2), system hangs before I can reach windows and then goes to crash loop before I can even turn it back to Auto in BIOS. I have to remove power cable and after that the system does about 5 boot attemps and then reverts back to default setting saying overclock failed. I read that setting SOC load line calibration helps, but I couldn't get around the issue even with that. With load line calibration set on auto the voltages seem to jump quite a lot. Again, are you guys experiencing the same issue?


----------



## bardacuda

I had worse stability with LLC 2 and LLC 3 was unusable. I use LLC 1 but it doesn't seem to be much different than Auto.

I think I was still using manual voltage setting when I tried them though. Maybe they perform different with offset mode.


----------



## Tinkula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I had worse stability with LLC 2 and LLC 3 was unusable. I use LLC 1 but it doesn't seem to be much different than Auto.


The offset mode seems to be working a lot better than manual mode. The voltage jumps are only about 0.05V. I'm guessing the LLC isn't working as it should at the moment. Even 1.3V at LLC2 doesn't boot with no overclocking on R7 1700.

What about the short freezes under 100% load?


----------



## bardacuda

I've had a little bit of freezing under IBT, yeah. It's to be expected with all cores at 100% and most of your memory used up. Dunno about the audio because I normally have headphones plugged in but I'm not wearing them during stress testing.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkula*
> 
> The offset mode seems to be working a lot better than manual mode. The voltage jumps are only about 0.05V. I'm guessing the LLC isn't working as it should at the moment. Even 1.3V at LLC2 doesn't boot with no overclocking on R7 1700.
> 
> What about the short freezes under 100% load?


Offset mode allows your voltage to drop when cores not being used (I think)

what is your dram voltage? should be 1.35
also, VTTDDR needs to be half of your ram voltage - 0.675 - which the bios does not set correctly for some reason.


----------



## chrisjames61

Are old school AMD stock coolers like the original Wraith cooler compatible with this board? Is socket pressure an issue?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Supposedly MSI is releasing a new BIOS in April 11
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkula*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Just got my hands on this board and updated BIOS to latest version. Memory is working like charm at 3200MHz CL15 at 1.0V SOC. Seems Ryzen really does like Samsung B-die.
> There's couple of things that are puzzling me at the moment though:
> 
> 1. When an application fully loads your CPU to 100% (especially apps that use AVX like Linpack) I start getting short freezes, typically under a second but sometimes even several seconds. It looks like the system hangs but if you wait for a few seconds it continues as if nothing happened. There's also audio clicks and pops when system is fully loaded. Are you guys experiencing the same issue?
> 
> 2. Load line calibration seems very weird. If I set manual voltage with manual CPU load line calibration (tried level 1 and 2), system hangs before I can reach windows and then goes to crash loop before I can even turn it back to Auto in BIOS. I have to remove power cable and after that the system does about 5 boot attemps and then reverts back to default setting saying overclock failed. I read that setting SOC load line calibration helps, but I couldn't get around the issue even with that. With load line calibration set on auto the voltages seem to jump quite a lot. Again, are you guys experiencing the same issue?


Are you monitoring the min/max volts in HWinfo? under idle/load? what do they show?

Forget AI suite's voltage readout. The AI suite metering is all over the place right now. If you set the fans to "fixed" you'll see why.

Here at 4Ghz if I get a voltage inferior to 1.306 at full load the system crashes. I'm using 1.35V Vcore now and LLC3 (which gives you a vdroop of 1.326 or thereabouts) therefore stable.

If your system crashes and won't post automatically (happened once here) turn off the PSU and wait till the MOBO LEDs are off, takes about 10s, then turn the PSU back. You don't need to pull the cable.

I don't get freezes, at least not in Cinebench 15, maybe that specific benchmark causes it.


----------



## Tinkula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Offset mode allows your voltage to drop when cores not being used (I think)
> 
> what is your dram voltage? should be 1.35
> also, VTTDDR needs to be half of your ram voltage - 0.675 - which the bios does not set correctly for some reason.


Yeah logically speaking offset mode should be the same as Auto with an added voltage bonus on top. However that doesn't seem to be the case. Under Auto my voltages drop to around 1.05V on Auto but with 0.0V offset they hover around 1.2V. Also with Auto the voltage swings are anywhere from 1.0V to 1.3V while with 0.0V offset they are from 1.18V to 1.23V.

My dram voltage is 1.35V. I haven't checked VTTDDR, it's whatever the board sets it at stock. Only thing I've done to RAM is turn on the DOCP profile and dropped SOC voltage from 1.1 to 1.025V. It passes all error tests and I did overnight linpack test also.

The short freezes at full load are what's really bothering me. I'm often doing heavy calculations in the background while multitasking other things, and even if i set the process priority to lowest possible, the system gets really clunky with cracks and pops in audio. When you have 16 threads it shouldn't be possible to load all cores to the point where mouse won't move for several seconds, especially when the process hogging the resources has lowest possible priority.


----------



## Tinkula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are you monitoring the min/max volts in HWinfo? under idle/load? what do they show?
> 
> Here at 4Ghz if I get a voltage inferior to 1.306 at full load the system crashes. I'm using 1.35V Vcore now and LLC3 (which gives you a vdroop of 1.326 or thereabouts) therefore stable.
> 
> I don't get freezes, at least not in Cinebench 15, maybe that specific benchmark causes it.


Yeah I'm monitoring HWinfo volts. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get into OS with manual voltage even once because I don't know how far the different LLC levels push. Manual 1.3V with LLC2 @ stock speed doesn't even POST, which is very weird in my opinion. I think i'll try tomorrow with your settings. Higher levels of LLC gives more voltage under load, right? Asking because on MSI boards I saw a graph that suggested it was backwards on them with more power at lower LLC.

And yeah I do get freezes even in Cinebench r15, there can be ~4 second freeze in the middle but the test still finishes with normal score. However Cinebench is a rather fast test and the effect is way more noticeable with OCCT for example. It really seems like the test pushes the CPU to the point where it's unable to even update the screen before it gets a breather. I wonder if it's because of the Ryzen balanced power plan. I'll test tomorrow with high performance mode as well.


----------



## SaccoSVD

At what clockspeed you wanna run your 1700x?

I would be lucky to run it at 3.9Ghz with that voltage.

Here LLC is behaving reasonably with a 1.35V Vcore at 4Ghz as I mentioned. But will never work at 1.3V, even less with LLC at 2 or 1

Here I could only work with LLC1 but with an uncomfortable Vcore of 1.367V (vdroop 1.306V)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Higher levels of LLC gives more voltage under load, right?


wrong







if you think it will go from 1.3V to 1.35V or so.

Higher LLCs give you less Vdroop at load in exchange for a bigger (and potentially dangerous) current spike when transitioning from load to idle. Only Extreme LLC (aka LLC Level 5) will give you more vcore as you push the CPU, this one is a NONO!

Try 1.35V and LLC3, see how your CPU will be 1.35V at idle and around 1.325 at load. Which is optimal. Try that and see. Those are perfectly safe voltages, 1.43V or more starts to degrade it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Are old school AMD stock coolers like the original Wraith cooler compatible with this board? Is socket pressure an issue?


All CPU coolers that use retaining clip, all the way back to AM2 socket fit and pressure doesn't seem to be any different. Right now I have cooler from FX 8350 on it.


----------



## Tinkula

Yeah I phrased my question poorly, but basically higher LLC level = less VDroop = more danger of accidentally getting too high voltages.

I was aiming for 3.7GHz with the stock cooler until I get mounting kit for my old cooler and that's how I noticed the oddities with LLC. I tried dropping back to stock clocks (3000MHz I believe) which the CPU normally does at around 1.05V at 100% load to see how different LLC levels behave. I really don't understand how 1.3V at LLC2 isn't even stable enough to get to BIOS. Unless my mobo/CPU is busted it must be a bug in the current BIOS build. Probably a bug, because both work fine on stock voltages.

I did some additional testing and the freezing at max load might be a memory issue after all. It's weird because it happens when everything is at stock settings. Maybe it's another bug...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkula*
> 
> Yeah I phrased my question poorly, but basically higher LLC level = less VDroop = more danger of accidentally getting too high voltages.
> 
> I was aiming for 3.7GHz with the stock cooler until I get mounting kit for my old cooler and that's how I noticed the oddities with LLC. I tried dropping back to stock clocks (3000MHz I believe) which the CPU normally does at around 1.05V at 100% load to see how different LLC levels behave. I really don't understand how 1.3V at LLC2 isn't even stable enough to get to BIOS. Unless my mobo/CPU is busted it must be a bug in the current BIOS build. Probably a bug, because both work fine on stock voltages.
> 
> I did some additional testing and the freezing at max load might be a memory issue after all. It's weird because it happens when everything is at stock settings. Maybe it's another bug...


I meant to say your problem sounds like memory to me - not cpu. When you're OCing, only do one at a time, cpu - then ram, then both together.

What are your Ram settings and voltages? And your VTTDDR volts?

If your ram is at 1.35v make sure VTTDDR is set to 0.675.

If that doesn't work, try selecting a slower ram speed and see if you get stability then.


----------



## Tinkula

It seems the freezing issue at full load is RAM related. Dropping timings to 16-16-16-38 had significant impact on the stuttering and it's gone now.
Also thanks for the tip for increasing VTTDDR, seems it was 0.6V! RAM works really well now at 3200. Maybe I can try dropping the timings a bit with a future BIOS.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkula*
> 
> It seems the freezing issue at full load is RAM related. Dropping timings to 16-16-16-38 had significant impact on the stuttering and it's gone now.
> Also thanks for the tip for increasing VTTDDR, seems it was 0.6V! RAM works really well now at 3200. Maybe I can try dropping the timings a bit with a future BIOS.


The VTTDDR thing is a bug on this board. Glad you got it working better - you should run Prime95 for a while -- usually memory errors will show up within 15-20 mins, if that. I would have thought you could bring that 38 down a bit in ram timings, though not sure it will make a noticeable difference.


----------



## Tinkula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here LLC is behaving reasonably with a 1.35V Vcore at 4Ghz as I mentioned. But will never work at 1.3V, even less with LLC at 2 or 1


I just reset my CMOS to all defaults and literally changed nothing else than put 1.35V on CPU VDDCR and set CPU LLC3. System crashes immediately when turning on and I can't even get to BIOS to turn LLC back to Auto. Even turning off PSU to try and get the "Overclocking failed" error didn't work, I had to use CLRTC jumper on mobo to get back in action. If I do the same thing and leave LLC on Auto, system works just fine. At least on my board manual LLC is totally broken.


----------



## Gech

I need help to decide about my ram I am between:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-RipJaws-V-schwarz-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1013799.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-RipJaws-V-rot-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1013795.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-Corsair-Vengeance-LPX-schwarz-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1026270.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-Corsair-Vengeance-LPX-schwarz-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1012401.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-Trident-Z-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1013806.html


----------



## Tinkula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gech*
> 
> I need help to decide about my ram


Try this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/

Samsung B-die works wonders. However if you're not in a hurry, there's supposedly a new major BIOS update coming quite soon (no confirmed date though, just "soon"). It should improve memory compatibility especially with Hynix memory.


----------



## Kloudx

okay
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What is your ambient temp?
> 
> Here the PCH reports 54deg but here in Salzburg is rather chilly. Still kinda hot, nothing else in the machine runs as hot. (only the CPU under load)...Summer is coming, that could be a problem.
> 
> I would like to know what exactly the PCH is, maybe we can put some extra heatsink over it.


i was on vacation lol
so i pulled off the mobo heatsync only to see its a thermal pad and im not sure i can just apply thermal paste to help
makes matters worse my gpu blows hot air onto it im gonna use tape t block off the channels that lead to it
it idles around 58c

im thinking to try a better thermal pad.... because i dont really have any good heatsync or other options

i tried resting a 120mm fan on it and it made such a small amount of difference from 60c to about 52c but its def better at those temps

when i get some time imma buy a quality thermal pad and try it out unless someone has a better option to keep it cool...


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm gonna check that out when I get the new PSU and the new AIO bracket.

Mine sits at 57 most of the time. My 980ti SC has the reference cooler so is not blowing hot air into it and my case has good intake airflow.

Here's a thread with another MOBO model with a similar problem.

https://hardforum.com/threads/asus-z170-ws-pch-extremely-hot.1890322/


----------



## SteelBox

This board doesn`t have temperature sensor on VRM?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> This board doesn`t have temperature sensor on VRM?


they should have it but no detailed information (should be one of Temperature 1~6 on hwinfo)

Temp 4 is PCH


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> This board doesn`t have temperature sensor on VRM?


I don't think is necessary. right? VRMs are designed to operate at high temps.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I don't think is necessary. right? VRMs are designed to operate at high temps.


FETs doesnt like heat. even if they could operate as high as 125C, it should be avioded for their lifetime


----------



## bardacuda

For me, Temperature 3 - 6 in HWiNFO all seem to report the same thing and it seems to be VRM temp as far as I can tell. It was getting up into the 50s in IBT, and I could touch my VRM heatsink. It was warm, but not uncomfortable, so it seems correct.


----------



## Tinkula

It seems both the CPU and Mobo report the voltage and temp of the CPU. Do you know which one you should trust?
The CPU reported temp seems to react faster and go higher than the mobo reported temp. Then again the CPU reports the Vcore about 0.05V lower than the mobo does.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkula*
> 
> It seems both the CPU and Mobo report the voltage and temp of the CPU. Do you know which one you should trust?
> The CPU reported temp seems to react faster and go higher than the mobo reported temp. Then again the CPU reports the Vcore about 0.05V lower than the mobo does.


none. i trust none since both of them confuses me

PCB trace has their own resistance. that Vdrop is most likely caused by resistance


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> FETs doesnt like heat. even if they could operate as high as 125C, it should be avioded for their lifetime


Well, I had this ASUS Z77 board without any VRM cooling, not even a heatsink. And lasted 5+ years pushed hard with LLC4 on my 3770k until the last day (I'm even thinking about selling all that)...this board was way inferior to the PRIME X370 Pro so I think we're safe.


----------



## cheath

I have the same motherboard with a 1700x but i think i lost the silicon lottery. At 3950mhz only stable with 1.41875 voltage with LLC 2. During aida64 stress test With Noctua DH15 it spikes up to 73c for a short time but usually CPU (tdie) stay around 64-65c. I guess its not worth to give more voltage for 4ghz since i already use LLC 2.

I still dont know which one to believe. Cpu core voltage(SVI2 TFN) shows 1.43v max but VDDCR CPU can go up to 1.461v.

Edit: Thanks for the replies guys. Also i wonder if my temps are alright with noctua d15 with 22-23 room temp. I'm afraid whats gonna happen when its summer and its 31-32c. Dont wanna spike and hit the 75c and throttle for a sec while streaming.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheath*
> 
> I have the same motherboard with a 1700x but i think i lost the silicon lottery. At 3950mhz only stable with 1.41875 voltage with LLC 2. During aida64 stress test With Noctua DH15 it spikes up to 73c for a short time but usually CPU (tdie) stay around 64-65c. I guess its not worth to give more voltage for 4ghz since i already use LLC 2.
> 
> I still dont know which one to believe. Cpu core voltage(SVI2 TFN) shows 1.43v max but VDDCR CPU can go up to 1.461v.


Try less voltage and LLC3


----------



## bardacuda

It seems the SVI2 voltage is what the CPU is seeing after droop, whereas VDDCR CPU is what the VRMs are putting out before droop. Unfortunately I don't have a DMM to confirm this.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> they should have it but no detailed information (should be one of Temperature 1~6 on hwinfo)
> 
> Temp 4 is PCH


It doesn`t have







even some b350 have this sensor


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's pity AOD doesn't work on Ryzen and I couldn't find any program with so many accurate details.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kloudx*
> 
> okay
> 
> i was on vacation lol
> so i pulled off the mobo heatsync only to see its a thermal pad and im not sure i can just apply thermal paste to help
> makes matters worse my gpu blows hot air onto it im gonna use tape t block off the channels that lead to it
> it idles around 58c
> 
> im thinking to try a better thermal pad.... because i dont really have any good heatsync or other options
> 
> i tried resting a 120mm fan on it and it made such a small amount of difference from 60c to about 52c but its def better at those temps
> 
> when i get some time imma buy a quality thermal pad and try it out unless someone has a better option to keep it cool...


A higher heat-load on VRMs means they run less efficiently. It's really only an actual issue if you're running over 100°C, but if you're worried about it, grab a sheet of 1mm thermal pads and a sheet of 0.5mm thermal pads.

Remove the heat sinks on your board, clean off the VRMs and heat sinks. Now you can figure out how thick of a pad you need, test one piece of the 1mm pad and the 0.5mm pad, worse comes to worse, you can stack them if needed. Cut the right size and shape from the correct thickness of the thermal pad sheet that you need and set them on the VRMs. When you've got all of them cut out and ready to go, put a tiny dab of TIM on the VRM side of the pad, then put it back into place on the VRM. Once they're all "glued" onto the VRM, put a tiny dab of TIM on the heat sink side of the thermal pad. Now re-attach the VRM heat sinks as before. I did this on my 990FXA-UD5 for my FX 8350 and it made a massive difference, didn't have to touch it for years and years.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Temp 4 is PCH


Here it shows 31deg...in fact all of them (from 3 to 6) show 31


----------



## saberkick

Hi, I'm planning to get this board with a Ryzen 5 1600 but I hesitate between 2 ram:

F4-3000C14D-16GTZ
which is single ranked, Samsung b-die BUT not in the QVL list

or

CMU16GX4M2C3000C15
which is in the QVL list but probably not Samsung b-die and will run at 2133Mhz according to QVL list.

Thanks.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here it shows 31deg...in fact all of them (from 3 to 6) show 31


hmm... weird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> It doesn`t have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even some b350 have this sensor


image said 5 probes yet it's detected as 6 on software


----------



## Tinkula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saberkick*
> 
> Hi, I'm planning to get this board with a Ryzen 5 1600 but I hesitate between 2 ram:
> 
> F4-3000C14D-16GTZ
> which is single ranked, Samsung b-die BUT not in the QVL list
> 
> or
> 
> CMU16GX4M2C3000C15
> which is in the QVL list but probably not Samsung b-die and will run at 2133Mhz according to QVL list.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm running G.Skill 3200C15 RAM (not QVL) on this board and it's working like a charm. 3200 without any issues but I had to loosen up the timings a bit (to CL16) to avoid random stuttering at full load. It will probably get fixed in a future bios update.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Anybody with Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX on this board ?? Can't get over 2400MHz with it. Bios 0604 With XMP 2666 it just locks up or kicks me out of windows if it goes thru.


----------



## Chopxsticks

My board came with Bios 0515, temps show 41c and ram only runs at 2133 instead of the rated 3600. Really my only question, is 0604 the latest bios and is it worth it or should I just wait until this large may bios update comes out? Did 0515 fix the temp issue? or is my cpu actually cooking right now?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*
> 
> My board came with Bios 0515, temps show 41c and ram only runs at 2133 instead of the rated 3600. Really my only question, is 0604 the latest bios and is it worth it or should I just wait until this large may bios update comes out? Did 0515 fix the temp issue? or is my cpu actually cooking right now?


I don't know about 0515 but with 0604 there's no temperature issue. Flashing BIOS is super simple and fast, just follow manual and no problems.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Ok, I'll update that after work today then. So far im pretty happy with it. I knew memory was an issue but its still faster than my old pc. I let the bios auto tune my cpu and it bumped me up to 3.9ghz


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheath*
> 
> I have the same motherboard with a 1700x but i think i lost the silicon lottery. At 3950mhz only stable with 1.41875 voltage with LLC 2. During aida64 stress test With Noctua DH15 it spikes up to 73c for a short time but usually CPU (tdie) stay around 64-65c. I guess its not worth to give more voltage for 4ghz since i already use LLC 2.
> 
> I still dont know which one to believe. Cpu core voltage(SVI2 TFN) shows 1.43v max but VDDCR CPU can go up to 1.461v.
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the replies guys. Also i wonder if my temps are alright with noctua d15 with 22-23 room temp. I'm afraid whats gonna happen when its summer and its 31-32c. Dont wanna spike and hit the 75c and throttle for a sec while streaming.


chew* Make that test with DDM.

CPU SV12 is the voltage to go.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheath*
> 
> I have the same motherboard with a 1700x but i think i lost the silicon lottery. At 3950mhz only stable with 1.41875 voltage with LLC 2. During aida64 stress test With Noctua DH15 it spikes up to 73c for a short time but usually CPU (tdie) stay around 64-65c. I guess its not worth to give more voltage for 4ghz since i already use LLC 2.
> 
> I still dont know which one to believe. Cpu core voltage(SVI2 TFN) shows 1.43v max but VDDCR CPU can go up to 1.461v.
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the replies guys. Also i wonder if my temps are alright with noctua d15 with 22-23 room temp. I'm afraid whats gonna happen when its summer and its 31-32c. Dont wanna spike and hit the 75c and throttle for a sec while streaming.


Does it throttle at 75°C? I thought it had to get close to 95°C to do that. In any case you could always lower your clocks/volts in the summer. You may be able to drop 100mV just by dialing back 100MHz (3850/1.32V)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> chew* Make that test with DDM.
> 
> CPU SV12 is the voltage to go.


awesome video.


----------



## thigobr

Asus ZenStates is working well on my system (R7 1700, BIOS 0604, latest Windows 10) to change P-States multi and voltages.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/66p6p0/asus_zenstates_beta_software_for_pstate/


----------



## NeoConker

I really recommend Gskill RGB 3200 C14, without DOCP and using default voltage



https://valid.x86.fr/g3raz2


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> Asus ZenStates is working well on my system (R7 1700, BIOS 0604, latest Windows 10) to change P-States multi and voltages.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/66p6p0/asus_zenstates_beta_software_for_pstate/


It won't even install for me


----------



## cheath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Does it throttle at 75°C? I thought it had to get close to 95°C to do that. In any case you could always lower your clocks/volts in the summer. You may be able to drop 100mV just by dialing back 100MHz (3850/1.32V)


With offset 95 is the limit i think. But tdie value (which is minus offset) goes up to 73 max. So its already -20c showing in the program. I did the prime95 small fft test and temp stops going up after 71c. Dunno if i should go for 4ghz with more voltage, i dont think its worth it.

Hmm another question. I have motherboard cpu temp and tdie temp in hwinfo. When we are talking about 75c which one are we talking about? But i think tdie is the right one cause motherboard reading is a bit lower and in AMD RYZEN MASTER program i see the same temp as TDIE in hwinfo64.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Got this app from the Hero VI forum an it works in the PRIME X370 PRO.

Guys get this!

http://www.mediafire.com/file/xp5qj5p5ezj8bny/ASUS+ZenStates+v0.1.zip

Turn your Multiplier and Vcore to Auto and make sure all in your AMD C state options are all to Auto. Leave the rest such as SOC 1v if you want and most importantly your LLC settings as well as your RAM settings.

Set the Power plan to "Ryzen Balanced"

Open the "AsusZenStates.exe" executable. You'll see something like this but with the default settings:



Open HWinfo and have them like this:



If you apply the default settings you'll see all your cores boosting to those frequencies.

Now try putting the right numbers according to your best OC. Test with CB15 and see the vcore and clocks in HWinfo.

Amazing!


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Got this app from the Hero VI forum an it works in the PRIME X370 PRO.
> 
> Guys get this!
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/xp5qj5p5ezj8bny/ASUS+ZenStates+v0.1.zip
> 
> Turn your Multiplier and Vcore to Auto and make sure all in your AMD C state options are all to Auto. Leave the rest such as SOC 1v if you want and most importantly your LLC settings as well as your RAM settings.
> 
> Set the Power plan to "Ryzen Balanced"
> 
> Open the "AsusZenStates.exe" executable. You'll see something like this but with the default settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Open HWinfo and have them like this:
> 
> 
> 
> If you apply the default settings you'll see all your cores boosting to those frequencies.
> 
> Now try putting the right numbers according to your best OC. Test with CB15 and see the vcore and clocks in HWinfo.
> 
> Amazing!


So, our board indeed have support for p states, its just hidden in bios its seems.

ASUS ¬¬


----------



## druni

Wow that's great. Will give it a try.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> It won't even install for me


For me works same board x370 Prime PRO


----------



## Vorado

ZenStates 0.2.2
http://www.mediafire.com/file/lynashsvd28nhhz/ASUS+ZenStates+0.2.2.zip


----------



## cyenz

The Bios support on this MB its been quite poor, Asus only cares about top end boards, even other vendors have p-state support in bios on lower tier MB, lesson learned.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It's pity AOD doesn't work on Ryzen and I couldn't find any program with so many accurate details.


If you want details galore, try SIV. http://rh-software.com/

And it shows the VRM temp just fine. Even labels it correctly as VRM Temp.


----------



## Budu

Should I plug my AIO H100i v2 in the CPU Fan header or the AIO header on this motherboard?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Budu*
> 
> Should I plug my AIO H100i v2 in the CPU Fan header or the AIO header on this motherboard?


Fan(s) to CPU_Fan and pump in IO header.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> The Bios support on this MB its been quite poor, Asus only cares about top end boards, even other vendors have p-state support in bios on lower tier MB, lesson learned.


Well, I'm quite happy with it. Getting better and better and I never got any downtime or anything that I would consider real bad....well, yes, the AI suite....but given CPUz and Coretemp are broken too I think ir AMDs fault rather.

Here with HWinfo everything I did to my system had meaningful reports and I think I have a pretty good grip of my system, don't feel there is any real voodoo going on. From the AI suite? forget it, those numbers are a mess, specially the vcore which looks totally scary sometimes (also in CPUz) with numbers like 1.5V popping up all of the sudden.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

This is what I get every time I try to install it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> This is what I get every time I try to install it.


Check your BIOS, make sure your Multiplier and Vcore are set to Auto. Also check on the advanced AMD settings and put all there to Auto. The rest you can tweak, such as LLC, SOC, Ram speed etc...


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here I have it like this, and use Ryzen balanced.



And the BIOS is using LLC4 for the CPU and LLC3 for the SOC at 1V, both freq switching to "Optimized"

LLC4 will give you exactly 1.35V vdroop when you stress. Meter everything with HWinfo.

Those are all safe values.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> This is what I get every time I try to install it.


There is a newer version which installs OK....

If not, right click on the zip file, properties, and click 'unblock' before unzipping the files.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Budu*
> 
> Should I plug my AIO H100i v2 in the CPU Fan header or the AIO header on this motherboard?


I have the same cooler, is it supposed to show up in the bios? Mine does not register a pump, but it sees both fans.


----------



## SaccoSVD

There is an "AIO pump" header around the left VRMs


----------



## Chopxsticks

Well I'll be.. lol Thanks! I'll look for this tonight


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> There is a newer version which installs OK....
> 
> If not, right click on the zip file, properties, and click 'unblock' before unzipping the files.


That was the problem. Thanks!


----------



## scottpage

I have a Asus PRIME x370-pro MB, I was running the 0504 bios. I tried to flash an update with the bios utility that came with the MB. Before it was finished with the flash the power flickered and the computer went off. Now when I turn on the power all the RGB lights come on, but the MB speaker beeps twice. I tried to using the original disk, I tried to create a USB drive formatted to FAT 32 with the original BIOS that I downloaded from ASUS, I tried to shutdown the whole system unplugged the power and removed the CMOS battery for a few minutes. But, when I put the battery back in and power the system back up it does the same thing. can anyone give me some advise?


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottpage*
> 
> I have a Asus PRIME x370-pro MB, I was running the 0504 bios. I tried to flash an update with the bios utility that came with the MB. Before it was finished with the flash the power flickered and the computer went off. Now when I turn on the power all the RGB lights come on, but the MB speaker beeps twice. I tried to using the original disk, I tried to create a USB drive formatted to FAT 32 with the original BIOS that I downloaded from ASUS, I tried to shutdown the whole system unplugged the power and removed the CMOS battery for a few minutes. But, when I put the battery back in and power the system back up it does the same thing. can anyone give me some advise?


I believe you are looking at an RMA.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think I finally have a 100% stable system (1800x). It was if I didn't push it for too long but not perfect for stress situations.

Turns out I needed to push vcore all the way to 1.4V and use LLC4 for a vdroop of 1.381V

At 1.35V I could run CB15 several times, but not keep the system using more than 80% on all cores on another stress test without eventually going to black screen. No problem using the computer in general usage and games, just unable to stress or render a long video at 100% usage.

Sheesh! it really takes some vcore to get there. Hopefully it will not degrade or barely do so over the years.

Hopefully (but I kind of doubt it now) new BIOSes would bring more stability and one could be able to push it to 4.0Ghz without so much vcore.


----------



## MishelLngelo

There are 5 pins next to BIOS chip, thru there BIOS could be reprogrammed even when bricked.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here are the beep codes from the manual:


----------



## SaccoSVD

Found this:

Two short beeps:

When using Crashfree to recover BIOS, the new BIOS is successfully recognized.

https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1029959


----------



## SaccoSVD

Come on ASUS, release that goddam BIOS already!!!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Come on ASUS, release that goddam BIOS already!!!


Where's their main office, I wanna go and picket ?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Come on ASUS, release that goddam BIOS already!!!


+1

Its like a month since the last bios. We need some new stuff like downclock when OC from bios


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> +1
> 
> Its like a month since the last bios. We need some new stuff like downclock when OC from bios


Yea the software "ZenStates" works with this motherboard in windows. Would be nice if they would add P-state overclocking in bios!


----------



## Chopxsticks

So I moved my h100i pump cord from the USB header into the AIO header and it still does not show up in Bios, but on top of that my Motherboard no longer recognizes a cpu fan and my fans are now on full rpm.... This board is frustrating me.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*
> 
> So I moved my h100i pump cord from the USB header into the AIO header and it still does not show up in Bios, but on top of that my Motherboard no longer recognizes a cpu fan and my fans are now on full rpm.... This board is frustrating me.


Patience, the fans are a mess in this board so far.









The AIO pump shows up here in the BIOS and I have nothing connected to it. Does it show up at all? Is the pump actually on?


----------



## Chopxsticks

I hope the pumps on, its lit up, looks like it. My temps seems higher today though they are 73 c and everything seems sluggish, like web page loading and stuff.

EDIT: Im losing my mind, since moving my h100i v2's pump cable my PC is acting so sluggish and it looks like my temps have gone up. corsair link and the bios show me sitting at 77c idle, while cpuid hardware monitor says 97c... I cant tell how to see if the pump is running aside from the LED's are on and my the heatsink doesnt appear to be to hot,. But something is off right now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> Yea the software "ZenStates" works with this motherboard in windows. Would be nice if they would add P-state overclocking in bios!


There are two reasons is cool to make this from windows.

1) You can downclock if you plan to render something really long. To say 3.8Ghz to make sure is not gonna crash.

2) Most importantly, you can downclock before restarting on a windows update process, a crash in that moment can simply kill your windows installation.


----------



## crakej

I hear AGESA 1.0.0.6 is on it's way!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Hope that fixes memory woes.


----------



## crakej

Let's hope so.....and the temps and fans!

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/am4_motherboards_will_soon_be_receiving_a_new_agesa_microcode_update/1


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*
> 
> I hope the pumps on, its lit up, looks like it. My temps seems higher today though they are 73 c and everything seems sluggish, like web page loading and stuff.
> 
> EDIT: Im losing my mind, since moving my h100i v2's pump cable my PC is acting so sluggish and it looks like my temps have gone up. corsair link and the bios show me sitting at 77c idle, while cpuid hardware monitor says 97c... I cant tell how to see if the pump is running aside from the LED's are on and my the heatsink doesnt appear to be to hot,. But something is off right now.


Pretty sure your H100i V2 pump died. I had two pump failures within 7 months with my H100i. Seems to be a known problem with that model. I just put the second RMA replacement on the shelf and got the H110i. You should be able to feel some slight pump vibration if it working and the water temps should be below 38° C. at full load.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Pretty sure your H100i V2 pump died. I had two pump failures within 7 months with my H100i. Seems to be a known problem with that model. I just put the second RMA replacement on the shelf and got the H110i. You should be able to feel some slight pump vibration if it working and the water temps should be below 38° C. at full load.


Thanks Keith, if the pump dead would that explain why my cpu_fan no longer registers? Ive created a couple other threads to try and address this, but all road are sounding like the pump stopped.. Would 77c cause damage to my cpu? Should I be worried about that?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*
> 
> Thanks Keith, if the pump dead would that explain why my cpu_fan no longer registers? Ive created a couple other threads to try and address this, but all road are sounding like the pump stopped.. Would 77c cause damage to my cpu? Should I be worried about that?


Yes, no pump or fan speed readout because the pump internals went tits up and don't output anything. The only thing that seems to stay alive when the pump dies is the pump LED which glows red until the system shuts down. When my H100i is in the system it has no trouble keeping the water temp at 32-33° C and only got to 36° C when the room temp is over 26° C. and I'm at full load on all cores using AVX math. I just got tired of having to dismount the AIO and package it off to Corsair every 3-4 months and having to install a temp air cooler. I went with the CoolIT designed H110i AIO this last time. Seems to be even better than the H100i but expected I guess since 280mm >> 240mm.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*
> 
> Thanks Keith, if the pump dead would that explain why my cpu_fan no longer registers? Ive created a couple other threads to try and address this, but all road are sounding like the pump stopped.. Would 77c cause damage to my cpu? Should I be worried about that?


The chip protects itself by first throttling, then shutting down. The temporary spike in temps shouldn't have done any lasting damage AFAIK.


----------



## hayame

Finally got my hands on a 1700 and prime x370-pro and have messed around with overclocking for the past few days, Wanted to ask for some input on a few things.

Firstly, has anyone gotten 4ghz stable on this motherboard yet? if so can you provide information of voltage increase from 3.9ghz or 3.95ghz to 4ghz.
I'm able to boot 3.95ghz @ 1.38750v (through ZenStates v0.2.2 with llc3 in the bios.) and do a run of cinebench r15, albeit only sometimes, worse case scenario is I have to give it 1.4v. So I have 39.25ghz @ 1.375v for daily speeds but I'm still trying to get 4ghz "stable".

On that note, what do you guys use to test stability? Right now I'm using cinebench r15, occt 4.5 large data set (30m-1hr), custom x264 (from the kabylake statistics guide thread) and ibt v2.54 non-avx. Though it seems like if an oc can make it past a cpu bench of cinebench, it can usually also pass the rest.

Lastly, what temps should I try to keep it under for trying to achieve 4ghz? I'm using the temperature readings CPU(Tctl/Tdie) off hwinfo64

I'm using a h110i gtx to cool, paired with a single stick of ddr4 2400 @ 1.2v with 14-15-15-35 1t timings.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's a real mess with temperature and voltages measurement programs, it seem that whichever I try shows different data. Right now I tend to trust Ryzen Master most. Of all Aida versions, only Engineer shows plethora of data, even wattage and MB components. Of torture programs, only OCCT seems to be able to maintain full load on all cores. As it also displays other data during testing I use it most.
For the life of me, I don's seem to be able to OC processor and run memory over 2133MHz at same time. One or other only.


----------



## Keith Myers

I just took a look at Ryzen Master. Don't see much utility with it frankly. I occasionally look at things with HwInfo64, but mainly use SIV which shows the same things as HwInfo64, just named slightly differently. I agree that OCCT is best for me to determine overclock stability. I use the AVX64 stress test to replicate my actual and normal workload of distributed computing since that primarily uses AVX math. My final stress test is my distributed computing workload. If it can go a day without dropping out I am stable. I keep trying to get to 3.9 Ghz with changes to just about every parameter but no luck so far in getting a stable system that lasts a day of computing. I just fall back to 3.85 Ghz after each attempt. I should just decide that the extra 50 Mhz is just not worth it in increase in fan speeds, voltage and temps. Been stable at 3200 Mhz CL14 memory with my last RAM kit for quite a while now. No need to go any lower in latency and the 3200 Mhz strap is the highest the board will do until the next firmware update.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Just a heads up for anyone that may be experiencing this problem: I have an Asus Prime X370 Pro and a Coolmaster Hyper 212 Evo with a push pull fan setup. Randomly, one of the fans would take off and run at full speed and the only fix was to reboot the computer. It turns out, HWInfo64 was the cause of the problem because, ever since I stopped using it, the fans run just as they should days later. (This is a computer that runs 24/7.)


----------



## Tinkula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone that may be experiencing this problem: I have an Asus Prime X370 Pro and a Coolmaster Hyper 212 Evo with a push pull fan setup. Randomly, one of the fans would take off and run at full speed and the only fix was to reboot the computer. It turns out, HWInfo64 was the cause of the problem because, ever since I stopped using it, the fans run just as they should days later. (This is a computer that runs 24/7.)


I've noticed during long stress tests, that the CPU temp reported by the motherboard gets stuck. When I stop the test I see the CPU temperature drop, reported by the Ryzen chip, but the motherboard still think the CPU is hot. The fans are controlled by this sensor, so the result is that the fans are left running at whatever speed is configured for that CPU temp. Only way to get out of is to reset the system.
I'm also using HWInfo64, but I think it's still probably a BIOS issue. Only seems to happen when i've had my computer running for many hours.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone that may be experiencing this problem: I have an Asus Prime X370 Pro and a Coolmaster Hyper 212 Evo with a push pull fan setup. Randomly, one of the fans would take off and run at full speed and the only fix was to reboot the computer. It turns out, HWInfo64 was the cause of the problem because, ever since I stopped using it, the fans run just as they should days later. (This is a computer that runs 24/7.)


The fans detection system is a mess now in the current BIOS.


----------



## bardacuda

New Prime Pro video from @Chew*, and he's going to look at playing with switching frequency soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Prime pro video covers alot of stuff. No excitement nothing goes boom yet...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone that may be experiencing this problem: I have an Asus Prime X370 Pro and a Coolmaster Hyper 212 Evo with a push pull fan setup. Randomly, one of the fans would take off and run at full speed and the only fix was to reboot the computer. It turns out, HWInfo64 was the cause of the problem because, ever since I stopped using it, the fans run just as they should days later. (This is a computer that runs 24/7.)


I haven't had that problem with HWiNFO and I have the same cooler. I have HWiNFO open pretty much all the time and when I'm idling the stock CPU fan is at around 6 or 700 RPM. Maybe it's a Win10 thing? I'm using Win7


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> New Prime Pro video from @chew*, and he's going to look at playing with switching frequency soon.
> 
> I haven't had that problem with HWiNFO and I have the same cooler. I have HWiNFO open pretty much all the time and when I'm idling the stock CPU fan is at around 6 or 700 RPM. Maybe it's a Win10 thing? I'm using Win7


Man, thats hot :s i guess becouse the PCB is so thin and without cooper layers....


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The fans detection system is a mess now in the current BIOS.


Anybody else besides me use the "multiple sources" setting in the BIOS? I've never had an out-of-control fan happen yet and my computer stays up and running non-stop for weeks fully loaded because of my distributed computing. I have the fan control respond to CPU, PCH and Temp probe sensors. The temp control input from multiple sources may fix the stuck fan problem if it only looks at CPU temp.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Gonna check that, don't remember "multiple sources" written in the BIOS anywhere.

My fans are under control, the problem is that they turn from zero to 50% in an intermittent way after booting.

I have them in "RPM fixed mode" and each time the AI suite loads up the fans go bananas. I found the quirk and the trick is to set their speeds again after boot.

Overall, the only real flaw on this MOBO so far (I think the Hero VI too) is the fans controller which is kinda confused at the moment.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I wonder if it would be fine to set my Switching freq to 600khz, any thoughts?

I wanna make extra sure I don't have harmful peaks at 4Ghz / 1.387V vcore at LLC4 (1.375V vdroop), as you can see the vdroop is quite close to the set vcore, so I expet some kind of peak after going from full load to idle.

I expect the MOBO parts and the cooling to be adequate to run it at max speed. What do you think?


----------



## Keith Myers

It's under the Monitor menu. Check for monitor source for both CPU and Chassis fans. If you select the option pulldown, at the bottom is "multiple sources" which opens up another tree of 3 selections where you can select CPU as first option, PCH sensor as second option and Temp sensor as third option. This effectively averages all the feedback sources so even a stuck CPU sensor temp doesn't lock a fan speed to its flaky readout.


----------



## SaccoSVD

HWinfo is not the culprit. ASUS AI suite is.

Dang!! I can set my AIO pump at 1500rpm within BIOS. Now the fecking AI suite screws that and runs my pump at 1800rpm after profiling...and won't allow me to change it. Thank you ASUS!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> HWinfo is not the culprit. ASUS AI suite is.
> 
> Dang!! I can set my AIO pump at 1500rpm within BIOS. Now the fecking AI suite screws that and runs my pump at 1800rpm after profiling...and won't allow me to change it. Thank you ASUS!


My AIO pump goes at 2700 all the time.....is that too fast?


----------



## SaccoSVD

is probably your max rated pump speed, these boards are very stupid when it comes to fans....thanks god everything else seems to work fine.

I want it lower cause it gives pretty much the same performance (unless you stress for a long time) and I need the pump as quiet as possible. (my fans run at 800 and my pump very quiet, almost no noise)


----------



## garretsw

I have had the exact same issue with hwinfo64. I like the program but the issue has forced me to switch to hwmonitor which isn't as good.

I can easily recreate the issue with hwinfo64 If i run a stress test for an hour, with hwinfo64 active, the motherboard's cpu temperature will "freeze in place." I have also had some overheating issues because the temperature will freeze in place at idle making the fans not spin up during load. Using any other program will not result in the same issues.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> I have had the exact same issue with hwinfo64. I like the program but the issue has forced me to switch to hwmonitor which isn't as good.
> 
> I can easily recreate the issue with hwinfo64 If i run a stress test for an hour, with hwinfo64 active, the motherboard's cpu temperature will "freeze in place." I have also had some overheating issues because the temperature will freeze in place at idle making the fans not spin up during load. Using any other program will not result in the same issues.


But there are many who believe pump should be run full speed..... http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2812083/aio-pump-run-100.html

Edit: found the solution for CoolerMaster AIOs - the pump should not be slowed down or it will damage it. http://coolermaster.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/FAQ/Liquid-Cooling-Where-do-I-connect-the-Fans-and-Pump/?q=liquid&l=en_US&fs=Search&pn=1


----------



## SaccoSVD

I have that Y splitter and tried it. The MOBO didn't like it. (took it as if there was no pump and the system automatically shuts off)

I think using a pump in PWM mode is bad if you make it to ramp up and go down all the time. But a fixed speed (which is what I want) is ok provided is not too slow. From my experience some pumps don't like less than 1500rpm, they shut down until you push them to run at 1600rpm or so.

The pump in my Tt Water extreme can run as low as 1200rpm (though 1500 is better and still silent)

I can get it at 1500rpm within BIOS in "DC" mode, but the AI suite screws that.

I was used to put the pump in a chassis fan header in my other MOBO, maybe I try that.


----------



## Kloudx

from what i know all pumps should run at default speed at 12v....... unless specified otherwise

fans are different tho


----------



## Reptile

Whats the current status of memory with this board. Unable to boot with Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000mhz or Trident Z 3200


----------



## SaccoSVD

So I connected my AIO pump to the chassis 1 header and the Exhaust+Radiator Fans into the CPU fan using a 4pin splitter.

My temps are still really good, running CB15 tops at 72c, min temp 32c (with chrome opened)

Now my pump runs at 1300rpm giving a small stream of fresh water and the other fans runs at 700rpm.

Now the system is virtually silent. woho!!

I also have the PSU fan inside acting as exhaust and also my 980ti SC has the reference cooler, so, also an exhaust.


----------



## MishelLngelo

No news about new BIOS and AGESA yet ?


----------



## Reptile

Finally got around to messing with the chip on the OC since either sets of memory I have won't clock any higher :-(



Decent results. I know I can lower the voltage from 1.45 but even after 8 1/2 hours of prime95 I never went above 66C









1727 In R15 CB

https://valid.x86.fr/g5044u

Can boot into windows at 4.1 but can't validate or bench anything

Anyone have tips to get my memory to run at 2933 or 3200?


----------



## crakej

I am a bit jealous of CH6 owners getting love direct from the people working on their board, or at least people with direct connections. Would love someone from the Prime X370 dev team to drop in here sometime


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Anyone have tips to get my memory to run at 2933 or 3200?


Corsair dual-rank non b-die RAM? Doubt you'll have any love until at least the next BIOS update. Also BIOS 0604 ruined memory speed support for almost all non samsung b-die RAM owners, 0515 has much better RAM support. I run my TridentZ Hynix at 2933 on 0515 but on 0604 I can't post past 2400.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> Corsair dual-rank non b-die RAM? Doubt you'll have any love until at least the next BIOS update. Also BIOS 0604 ruined memory speed support for almost all non samsung b-die RAM owners, 0515 has much better RAM support. I run my TridentZ Hynix at 2933 on 0515 but on 0604 I can't post past 2400.


I also have a set of Trident Z 3200 I will test out on that BIOS. Thanks


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> Corsair dual-rank non b-die RAM? Doubt you'll have any love until at least the next BIOS update. Also BIOS 0604 ruined memory speed support for almost all non samsung b-die RAM owners, 0515 has much better RAM support. I run my TridentZ Hynix at 2933 on 0515 but on 0604 I can't post past 2400.


Success. TridentZ at 2933 and still have my 4Ghz OC

https://valid.x86.fr/19qn2w

Thanks man +1 Rep

1758 in Cinebench


----------



## SaccoSVD

Tried the CB15 performance bias in the BIOS and got 1768 in CB (1710 on auto)

I'm trying to see if any of these options optimizes it even more for audio production.


----------



## Kloudx

anyone else getting grey screens of death with this board and rx400 or rx500 series video cards when gaming ?


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kloudx*
> 
> anyone else getting grey screens of death with this board and rx400 or rx500 series video cards when gaming ?


no problems with a Saphire RX 480


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kloudx*
> 
> anyone else getting grey screens of death with this board and rx400 or rx500 series video cards when gaming ?


So far so good with XFX RX580


----------



## zappor

@elmor Prime B350 Plus got this update: BIOS 0609
Improve memory stability

Anything you could offer or tell about the Prime X370 Pro? Beta? Something with 2T? Would be nice to have the correct temperature readings etc, the current 1.0.0.4 based seems pretty broken and I think most use 515 still.


----------



## LRG5

'

great chip and MB


----------



## LRG5

The only bad part but maybe AMD can fix it with the new BIOS.


----------



## LRG5

I'm running on a Prime x370 BIOS 1.0.0.4 works good, Temp ok. The sleep bug maybe That's Micro$$$$ (WIN10).


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zappor*
> 
> @elmor Prime B350 Plus got this update: BIOS 0609
> Improve memory stability
> 
> Anything you could offer or tell about the Prime X370 Pro? Beta? Something with 2T? Would be nice to have the correct temperature readings etc, the current 1.0.0.4 based seems pretty broken and I think most use 515 still.


It's seem that asus forget about us. No love for the x370 pro in 1 month :/

:c

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daffy.duck

Downgraded from 0604 to 0515 this afternoon in order to run my memory @ 2933. Couldn't get past 2400 on 0604.


----------



## LRG5

Have you try adjusting to ProcODT in the ram timing control of the Bios 1.1.1.4 . It may work for you.
read about it for the C6H the MB more alike than you would think.


----------



## SaccoSVD

What is this 1T vs 2T thing? what is better? I thought 1T was. (no idea)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> It's seem that asus forget about us. No love for the x370 pro in 1 month :/
> 
> :c
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


I feel like they forgot us too! Look how Gigabyte devs interact with users, offering beta bioses.....

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=62


----------



## MishelLngelo

I've stuck with Gigabyte for years and switched to Asus just because of this MB as Gigabyte has nothing comparable (yet). In the recent past (5-6 years), working on many computers I found Asus to be very sloppy with customer service.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What is this 1T vs 2T thing? what is better? I thought 1T was. (no idea)


Well the TridentZ ram is actually 2T so it could be part of the issues since the current BIOS series only runs 1T.


----------



## LRG5

CMD: Command Rate. The time it takes between the memory chip having been activated and when the first command may be sent to the memory. Sometimes this value is not announced. It usually is T1 (1 clock cycle) or T2 (2 clock cycles).
Read more at http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/understanding-ram-timings/#0wcc6uhRgZUrVYmv.99

I'm running TridentZ


----------



## NeoConker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> It's seem that asus forget about us. No love for the x370 pro in 1 month :/
> 
> :c
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


Unfortunately some of us have already reached the limit of the Ryzen plataform...

The only thing we could expect from the upcoming BIOS is to exceed 3200mhz RAM without using clock generator.

PS: I can use with 4.1ghz and CAS 13 but the voltage amount necessary (1.425v on CPU and 1.4v on RAM) don't justify the performance increase.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







https://valid.x86.fr/avx2xk


----------



## LRG5

hay I take anything asus wants to add, 3400MHz or 3600 MHz would be nice, or 107MHz bus.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> hay I take anything asus wants to add, 3400MHz or 3600 MHz would be nice, or 107MHz bus.


Can't remember exact reason why, but there is no 3400 for Ryzen (you can get close if you're willing to play with the BCLK) - Hopefully you'll get your 3600 - I even hear talk of 4000.


----------



## SaccoSVD

One thing I noticed but forgot to mention.

This MOBO is much better in terms of being more shielded against GPU EMI

On my old P8Z77-V LX I noticed my 980ti Squealed a lot during heavy stress testing with GFX bench. Seems like the EMI crippled through the system and made noises through my audio interface. That sound is completely gone now in the X370 PRO.

Kudos for that!


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I feel like they forgot us too! Look how Gigabyte devs interact with users, offering beta bioses.....
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=62


Every bios Gigabyte ever made for AM3+ and FM2+ were "beta" bios. Buggy, slow and under featured and confusing. Is it better on AM4?


----------



## MishelLngelo

There is a connector for a temperature probe to use with this MB. Does anybody know which kind of probe would work ?


----------



## chrisjames61

Wonder when the next bios update will fall? It has been over a month now.


----------



## zowber

For those having issues with installing/running Asus ZenStates on this board you need to right click the .exe files and in the file properties window click 'Unblock' on each of the files.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> There is a connector for a temperature probe to use with this MB. Does anybody know which kind of probe would work ?


Any 10K probe is compatible. This is the one I got.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CMR38LC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Plenty of length to get to anywhere on the motherboard from the bottom edge of the motherboard where the connector is. I have it on the socket backside right now.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Any 10K probe is compatible. This is the one I got.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CMR38LC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Plenty of length to get to anywhere on the motherboard from the bottom edge of the motherboard where the connector is. I have it on the socket backside right now.


OK, tnx. So it's just a 10K thermistor ?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> OK, tnx. So it's just a 10K thermistor ?


Yep, just a thermistor. The one I got is sandwiched in a flat Kapton sleeve which can get into tight spaces. I have it stuck to the back of the socket with some of that double sided foam tape.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yep, just a thermistor. The one I got is sandwiched in a flat Kapton sleeve which can get into tight spaces. I have it stuck to the back of the socket with some of that double sided foam tape.


Yep, that's the place I planed to put it, since they got rid of socket sensors it's difficult to find right temp there and it knows to be pretty hot. I had a small fan behind MB on my FX machine.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yep, that's the place I planed to put it, since they got rid of socket sensors it's difficult to find right temp there and it knows to be pretty hot. I had a small fan behind MB on my FX machine.


I still do since I just replaced the existing FX components and built with Ryzen parts. So it inherited the old FX rear socket fan. It doesn't get that hot back there with the fan running.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I still do since I just replaced the existing FX components and built with Ryzen parts. So it inherited the old FX rear socket fan. It doesn't get that hot back there with the fan running.


I didn't put back cover on my Chieftek Server Dragon case because it's still work in progress with system. Just added a new GPU and still have to take care of RAM, lights and fans as well as some PCIe cards I have to replace PCI ones I had, to say nothing about liquid cooler CM Nepton 140XL I didn't get mounting kit for.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yep, that's the place I planed to put it, since they got rid of socket sensors it's difficult to find right temp there and it knows to be pretty hot. I had a small fan behind MB on my FX machine.


Isn't the ASUS CPU diode still there? There is an ASUS temp which seems to look like it.....

p.s. ASUS - give us a new bios!


----------



## bardacuda

I'd rather wait than have them rush out the next BIOS if it means they do it right. Give us VDDR BOOT voltage and access to sub timings!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Isn't the ASUS CPU diode still there? There is an ASUS temp which seems to look like it.....
> 
> p.s. ASUS - give us a new bios!


There used to be a sensor right in the socket itself on the MB, looked like a small copper strip underneath processor but with FX it was move to processor itself and some programs reported it as "Socket temp", some as TmpinX and some as package etc. but it's essentially same sensor in the processor.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> There used to be a sensor right in the socket itself on the MB, looked like a small copper strip underneath processor but with FX it was move to processor itself and some programs reported it as "Socket temp", some as TmpinX and some as package etc. but it's essentially same sensor in the processor.


I use that temp to run my fans....is that ok? Is that sensor no good then?

On another note - I read elsewhere that someone with Corsair Vengeance 2x8GB3200CL16 Hynix running properly on updated Gigabyte board - XMP profile and 1.35V.

I know it's better to wait for better quality bios.....i just want it lol


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I use that temp to run my fans....is that ok? Is that sensor no good then?
> 
> On another note - I read elsewhere that someone with Corsair Vengeance 2x8GB3200CL16 Hynix running properly on updated Gigabyte board - XMP profile and 1.35V.
> 
> I know it's better to wait for better quality bios.....i just want it lol


Yes, any accurate temp for processor is good enough to set fan curve to. As for that particular RAM I don't know, still waiting for a BIOS to mature enough to be able to use (almost)any RAM at it's rated speed like FX did at least. I was running Kingston HyperX Fury 1866MHz at well over 2000MHz on FX 6350. This One, also Kingston DDR4 3000 MHz doesn't run at more than 2400MHz. so potential is there but BIOS can't realize it and there's no other reason it should not.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yes, any accurate temp for processor is good enough to set fan curve to. As for that particular RAM I don't know, still waiting for a BIOS to mature enough to be able to use (almost)any RAM at it's rated speed like FX did at least. I was running Kingston HyperX Fury 1866MHz at well over 2000MHz on FX 6350. This One, also Kingston DDR4 3000 MHz doesn't run at more than 2400MHz. so potential is there but BIOS can't realize it and there's no other reason it should not.


Well at least we know new bios is coming.........


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> 
> '
> 
> great chip and MB


What memory are you running?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Well at least we know new bios is coming.........


So is the end of the world.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Isn't the ASUS CPU diode still there? There is an ASUS temp which seems to look like it.....
> 
> p.s. ASUS - give us a new bios!


Not from the reported temps on my machine. I think all CPU temps come from the chip die itself. For a while, while I was waiting for the AM4 socket mount, I had the Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4 tower cooler on the 1700X. I had the thermistor taped down to the middle of the cooler's heat spreader directly over the die. Then when the AIO could be mounted I decided to move the thermistor to the socket backside just outside the surface mount components in the middle of the back of the socket. The thermistor isn't directly exposed to any air flow coming off the 40mm fan I have blowing on the back of the socket.. The thermistor mostly reads 30-32° C. The thermistor read in the 25-27 ° C range when it was on the top of the Noctua heat spreader underneath the center 140mm fan.


----------



## Keith Myers

For those that are running water cooling and having a hard time keeping the fans from ramping for no real reason, you can also choose multiple sources for feedback for both CPU and case fans. In the BIOS, the first option after Fan control method is fan feedback source. Instead of just choosing the default CPU source, choose the multiple sources choice at the bottom of the list. This gives you the option of choosing CPU, Motherboard, PCH and Temp Sensor. This averages out the single CPU temp feedback since the other sensors move only in a narrow range.This prevents the water cooling fans from ramping up and down rapidly as the CPU loading changes from full load to idle.


----------



## ManofGod1000

I have found that the biggest issue with this board is terrible LLC control. LLC1 and LLC2 are pretty much the same, it drops almost 0.075v. I cannot even boot with LLC 3 thorugh 5 enabled. Therefore, I cannot overclock above 3.8Ghz since I have to much VDroop.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I have found that the biggest issue with this board is terrible LLC control. LLC1 and LLC2 are pretty much the same, it drops almost 0.075v. I cannot even boot with LLC 3 thorugh 5 enabled. Therefore, I cannot overclock above 3.8Ghz since I have to much VDroop.


What have you been using to monitor?

Here LLC4 gives you a vdroop of 1.394V from a 1.41V vcore. (4Ghz OC)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Can anyone tell me how can I fix this without reinstalling the AI suite? Happened twice already (yes I reinstalled AI the first time it happened)

Now after profiling my Fans I cannot go into the FanXpert in the Ai suite....it gives me an error. Tried deleting profiles and the auto tune profile but didn't work.

Also I think the AI suite is causing crashes in my machine. The PC is very stable and all of the sudden at idle it goes into black screen....I could make it happen manually by loading my fan profile several times and on one of those attempt the PC went to black screen and I have this problem now.

Left the PC running over night without the AI suite running and didn't crash at all.

Any ideas?


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I have found that the biggest issue with this board is terrible LLC control. LLC1 and LLC2 are pretty much the same, it drops almost 0.075v. I cannot even boot with LLC 3 thorugh 5 enabled. Therefore, I cannot overclock above 3.8Ghz since I have to much VDroop.


I agree LLC is very flaky.
Thought it was my board only.
Currently just using offset voltage.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> I agree LLC is very flaky.
> Thought it was my board only.
> Currently just using offset voltage.


Does the VDroop become less with offset voltage?


----------



## Vorado

Hello
I dont understand LLC on this Board i set 1.35 Vcore and multi 39.5 x 100 and LLC 5 ....i run cine R15 and my vore fo to 1,45 is this normal ?

Thanks


----------



## SaccoSVD

Depends on what you use to monitor the vcore. HWinfo and CPUz are broken. I've been telling this forever.

HWinfo will give you the right vdroop number.

LLC5 is "extreme LLC" in this board and I think is the only LLC that gives you a vboost, but LLC5 is dangerous due to peaks that could kill your CPU.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ai suite not running, so far no crashes....I'm really starting to believe the AI suite caused all my black screens all these days.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Ai suite not running, so far no crashes....I'm really starting to believe the AI suite caused all my black screens all these days.


I've had no probs with AISuite....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Are you at 4Ghz?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What have you been using to monitor?
> 
> Here LLC4 gives you a vdroop of 1.394V from a 1.41V vcore. (4Ghz OC)


I have mostly tried the latest version of HWInfo64. However, I cannot even post with LLC4 or LLC5 with my standard overclock of 3.8 Ghz at 1.325v and auto LLC. (I VDroops down to 1.250v at full load.)


----------



## saberkick

Well I did it.

I just ordered:

X370 Prime
R5 1600
16gb GSKill F4 3200C16
Samsung 960 Evo 256Gb M2 SSD

I HOPE I will not have any issue having these components working together. If I can get the ram to work at at least 2666Mhz I'll be glad and a little oc of 3,8Ghz on the cpu without too much hassle would be nice too.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I have mostly tried the latest version of HWInfo64. However, I cannot even post with LLC4 or LLC5 with my standard overclock of 3.8 Ghz at 1.325v and auto LLC. (I VDroops down to 1.250v at full load.)


I don't think you might be lucky to get 3.8Ghz running at full load stable at 1.250V vdroop.

The default 3.6Ghz goes at 1.35V already, whatever the vdroop you get.

I would recommend 1.35V or 1.36V or 1.37V (or more depending on your chip) for 3.8GHz with LLC3 or LLC4

You should in theory be able to achieve at least 3.9Ghz at 1.4V or less if you can.

1.4V is considered safe on water. 1.38V is very safe on both water and air.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Funny. AI suite not running and the PC has been up for more than 24h.

I do really think one must not run it if OCing hard.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are you at 4Ghz?


Not quite....39.75... The only problem I've had with AISuite while overclocked is not being able to calibrate the fans....even not OCed it was difficult - just a bit easier. I've not had a crash like you showed either.


----------



## hayame

Is it okay to safely assume that hwinfo64 is reporting correct vcore given to the cpu with SVI2 TFN ?

Under load I've noticed that ryzen master and the SVI2 TFN reading in hwinfo, both report the same voltage that I set with zenstates. Whereas cpu-z and the VDDCR cpu reading in hwinfo report the same.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hayame*
> 
> Is it okay to safely assume that hwinfo64 is reporting correct vcore given to the cpu with SVI2 TFN ?
> 
> Under load I've noticed that ryzen master and the SVI2 TFN reading in hwinfo, both report the same voltage that I set with zenstates. Whereas cpu-z and the VDDCR cpu reading in hwinfo report the same.


I'm pretty sure I read that when tested with a meter, that the SVI2 readings are the most accurate readings.


----------



## hayame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I read that when tested with a meter, that the SVI2 readings are the most accurate readings.


Thanks for your input! Cba going about taking a multimeter to those capacitors in the back to confirm it haha.

Now it's time to figure out what hwinfo is reading for "Water Pump+"


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hayame*
> 
> Thanks for your input! Cba going about taking a multimeter to those capacitors in the back to confirm it haha.
> 
> Now it's time to figure out what hwinfo is reading for "Water Pump+"


it's waterpump header located on the bottom of board near front panel i/o


----------



## hayame

Oh wow that makes sense. I figured it was another chassis fan header, and I guess it can function as one for the time being because trying to hide cable for the header below the vrms wouldn't be too fun


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Funny. AI suite not running and the PC has been up for more than 24h.
> 
> I do really think one must not run it if OCing hard.


AI Suite is known to be a buggy piece of crap... manual OCing has given people the most stable OCs and I've just been adjusting my PWM fans from within the BIOS and they've been working well. I haven't had an Asus board for a while so it's interesting getting to know them again


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> AI Suite is known to be a buggy piece of crap... manual OCing has given people the most stable OCs and I've just been adjusting my PWM fans from within the BIOS and they've been working well. I haven't had an Asus board for a while so it's interesting getting to know them again


It's working for me but OC is no good by SW anyway.


----------



## Tinkula

The LLC on this board is very flaky indeed. I finally managed to POST with a manual LLC (not sure what I did to make it work) and found that LLC4 seems to be the best one (with SOC LLC3). You still get a slight VDroop under load but it's very minimal and you won't overshoot your target.

I'm curious what kind of results you guys have had with air cooling though? I've seen people say they go up to 3.9 GHz with stock cooler and I can't believe those setups are stable, unless I'm missing something or I have a very bad quality chip which requires massive voltage. I'm running my R7 1700 with 3875MHz @ 1.325V. The chip goes higher if I give more voltage but my NH-D14 simply can't handle it and under stress testing it will hit the 75C limit and shut down.

I must be mistaken about something but it seems to me that possible explanations are:
1. I have a bad chip and most people reach those frequencies with far less voltage
2. Some motherboards allow the CPU to go beyond 75C (how dangerous is this?)
3. People don't do scientific processing / stress testing, so they never really get to fully utilize their entire CPU

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkula*
> 
> The LLC on this board is very flaky indeed. I finally managed to POST with a manual LLC (not sure what I did to make it work) and found that LLC4 seems to be the best one (with SOC LLC3). You still get a slight VDroop under load but it's very minimal and you won't overshoot your target.
> 
> I'm curious what kind of results you guys have had with air cooling though? I've seen people say they go up to 3.9 GHz with stock cooler and I can't believe those setups are stable, unless I'm missing something or I have a very bad quality chip which requires massive voltage. I'm running my R7 1700 with 3875MHz @ 1.325V. The chip goes higher if I give more voltage but my NH-D14 simply can't handle it and under stress testing it will hit the 75C limit and shut down.
> 
> I must be mistaken about something but it seems to me that possible explanations are:
> 1. I have a bad chip and most people reach those frequencies with far less voltage
> 2. Some motherboards allow the CPU to go beyond 75C (how dangerous is this?)
> 3. People don't do scientific processing / stress testing, so they never really get to fully utilize their entire CPU
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this?


My daily OC is as in my signature together with the cooler and voltage used.
Under 10 runs of maximum IBT, I reached 72°C.
Of course daily use will be much less, about 65°C.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I have accidentally hit 82c once and it didn't shut down. LLC on auto still works best for me but without OC.


----------



## hayame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkula*
> 
> The LLC on this board is very flaky indeed. I finally managed to POST with a manual LLC (not sure what I did to make it work) and found that LLC4 seems to be the best one (with SOC LLC3). You still get a slight VDroop under load but it's very minimal and you won't overshoot your target.
> 
> I'm curious what kind of results you guys have had with air cooling though? I've seen people say they go up to 3.9 GHz with stock cooler and I can't believe those setups are stable, unless I'm missing something or I have a very bad quality chip which requires massive voltage. I'm running my R7 1700 with 3875MHz @ 1.325V. The chip goes higher if I give more voltage but my NH-D14 simply can't handle it and under stress testing it will hit the 75C limit and shut down.
> 
> I must be mistaken about something but it seems to me that possible explanations are:
> 1. I have a bad chip and most people reach those frequencies with far less voltage
> 2. Some motherboards allow the CPU to go beyond 75C (how dangerous is this?)
> 3. People don't do scientific processing / stress testing, so they never really get to fully utilize their entire CPU
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this?


For 3900mhz I have to set it at 1.375v (LLC=3) to make sure that it produces proper results for benchmarks or even stresstesting, I'm pretty sure that's pretty nice voltages needed for near 3.9ghz. I can't fathom to think that a nh-d14 couldn't handle 1.35v and keep it under 75c. I've been wanting to test the stock cooler for a while now but I also want to keep it in "new" condition, but I have seen people get good results for a stock cooler paired with a b350 motherboard.

I've only ever seen my cpu temps (Tctl/Tdie in hwinfo64) go up to 82c under IntelBurnTest non-avx, it didn't shutdown but I'm not too confident on if it was throttling, or if the readings were completely wrong. I do feel like 75c is the thermal wall for stability when overclocking on my 1700.


----------



## Reous

Does any of you know for what the Temperature 3,4,5 in HWInfo stands for?


----------



## Tinkula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hayame*
> 
> For 3900mhz I have to set it at 1.375v (LLC=3) to make sure that it produces proper results for benchmarks or even stresstesting, I'm pretty sure that's pretty nice voltages needed for near 3.9ghz. I can't fathom to think that a nh-d14 couldn't handle 1.35v and keep it under 75c. I've been wanting to test the stock cooler for a while now but I also want to keep it in "new" condition, but I have seen people get good results for a stock cooler paired with a b350 motherboard.
> 
> I've only ever seen my cpu temps (Tctl/Tdie in hwinfo64) go up to 82c under IntelBurnTest non-avx, it didn't shutdown but I'm not too confident on if it was throttling, or if the readings were completely wrong. I do feel like 75c is the thermal wall for stability when overclocking on my 1700.


It seems the shutdown is controlled by the motherboard sensor. In HWInfo64 you can see two CPU temp values: One reported by the CPU itself (Tctl/Tdie) and another one from the motherboard. The one reported by CPU tends to spike a lot and it can definitely go higher than 80 temporarily without any problems. However if the motherboard sensor goes over 75, it will shut down after few seconds. I don't think the CPU throttles if it's overclocked, at least I've never seen my frequencies drop. Also all the benchmark scores are very consistent even if i'm right at the limit of shutdown.

I do some scientific calculations that can take significant amount of time, so I probably have higher demands on "stable" than most people. I would still imagine that most people who get the 8-core variant do some sort of heavy workload and that's why I'm so baffled at these frequencies people claim to achieve on the stock cooler.


----------



## crakej

Wow.....CH6 has only just got AGESA 1004! Wonder if that means we'll get 1005 first?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I don't think you might be lucky to get 3.8Ghz running at full load stable at 1.250V vdroop.
> 
> The default 3.6Ghz goes at 1.35V already, whatever the vdroop you get.
> 
> I would recommend 1.35V or 1.36V or 1.37V (or more depending on your chip) for 3.8GHz with LLC3 or LLC4
> 
> You should in theory be able to achieve at least 3.9Ghz at 1.4V or less if you can.
> 
> 1.4V is considered safe on water. 1.38V is very safe on both water and air.


The crazy thing is, this is the exact same settings for both this machine, a 1700x with a X370 Pro, and my other machine, a 1700 with an X370 Pro. If I go above it at all, no matter the voltage at this time, I will get whea errors when running Cinebench R15 or R11.5. It could be that I am running 32GB of memory in both computers at 4 x 8GB, Gskill brand Ripjaws in the first one and GSkill Aegis in the other. Oh well, it still is fast but I cannot help myself with tweaking nonetheless.


----------



## hayame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkula*
> 
> It seems the shutdown is controlled by the motherboard sensor. In HWInfo64 you can see two CPU temp values: One reported by the CPU itself (Tctl/Tdie) and another one from the motherboard. The one reported by CPU tends to spike a lot and it can definitely go higher than 80 temporarily without any problems. However if the motherboard sensor goes over 75, it will shut down after few seconds. I don't think the CPU throttles if it's overclocked, at least I've never seen my frequencies drop. Also all the benchmark scores are very consistent even if i'm right at the limit of shutdown.
> 
> I do some scientific calculations that can take significant amount of time, so I probably have higher demands on "stable" than most people. I would still imagine that most people who get the 8-core variant do some sort of heavy workload and that's why I'm so baffled at these frequencies people claim to achieve on the stock cooler.


That doesn't sound too crazy to be honest, usually you can always find a oc that is "stable" at 80% loads but not at 100% loads, in your case that stress test is probably 110% or even 120% to a normal users lol.

I think your best bet is try to tackle the temps with a better cooler.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Not quite....39.75... The only problem I've had with AISuite while overclocked is not being able to calibrate the fans....even not OCed it was difficult - just a bit easier. I've not had a crash like you showed either.


That's why probably. At 4Ghz the AI suite seems to make the system unstable.

It seems to me the AI suite causes random black screens while controlling the Fans.

As I mentioned before, I was getting those black screens and I thought it was my OC not being stable.

Later I loaded my Fan profile and the Turbo profile several times until on one occasion it gave me a black screen while loading my profile. After rebooting and since then i cannot go into the Fan Xpert app in the AI suite, it gives me an error.

I'm 100% sure the system crashed because of the Fan app/controller and it also corrupted Fan Xpert somewhere that I don't know.

Funnily enough the AI suite applies my default settings when it opens so i can live without it for now until I need to set the fans again (BIOS update)

Yes I'm aware the AI suite is a buggy piece of crap, it always was with other ASUS MOBOs. As I said before I have no idea but they seem to hire the worst developers for that app, which is pretty critical. (ASUS are you listening?)

So...a word of advice to everyone, and I'm serious as I think this is important for a stable extreme OC. As i said before the system hasn't crashed so far (now two days running) since I closed the AI suite so if your OC is giving you black screens at idle and you have no clue why now you know the AI suite is most likely the culprit.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Actually, it would be very very useful if you guys test this (if you use the AI suite), for Science. I already reported it to ASUS and if i have a confirmation from another user it will helps us all to get a better AI suite.

To reproduce:

1) Open the AI suite, go to Fan Xpert.

2) Create your own Fan curves and save the profile.

3) Load the "Turbo" profile and load your custom profile repeatedly. At some point the system will crash while loading one of the profiles (here it happened while loading my custom)

4) After reboot, the FanXpert sectin in the AI suite will not open, you'll get an error related to "dip4.dll"

5) At this point i don't know how to fix the Ai suite Fan Xpert other than reinstalling Ai suite.

6) AI suite seems to set the right speeds from my custom profile at load, even if i cannot open FanXpert....so for now I don't need to go to it.


----------



## crakej

oh no - read somewhere that ASUS might be skipping AGESA 1005 going straight to 6 - even though we were told we would get new bios this month


----------



## Tinkula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> oh no - read somewhere that ASUS might be skipping AGESA 1005 going straight to 6 - even though we were told we would get new bios this month


Do you have source for that? It would be quite surprising if they did that.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinkula*
> 
> Do you have source for that? It would be quite surprising if they did that.


It was an offhand comment by Elmor over in the ROG CH6 thread. He didn't state it specifically, he just said 1.0.0.5 doesn't have much in it and probably would be skipped for 1.0.0.6 to get the meat of the memory improvements.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> It was an offhand comment by Elmor over in the ROG CH6 thread. He didn't state it specifically, he just said 1.0.0.5 doesn't have much in it and probably would be skipped for 1.0.0.6 to get the meat of the memory improvements.


They have to start from the beginning with each new revision, so it might make sense....


----------



## crakej

QVL has been updated on ASUS site - could mean bios is coming!


----------



## MishelLngelo

That would be good news although my RAM was listed before and it still won't work at over 2400KHz.


----------



## SaccoSVD

After 3 days without a crash (AI suite closed) I found out I don't need 1.41V vcore after all with my 1800x at 4GHz

Now I'm on 1.38V (1.369V vdroop) and could run long tests and passed wPrime with 16 threads.

I expect to be able to lower the Vcore even more.

So, the ******* Ai suite was the one forcing me to go all the way to 1.41V, otherwise it will induce a crash while controlling the fans.

I might even try 4.1Ghz now.

ZenStates is really useful now, as I can lower the max clock while dealing with the AI suite if I need to tweak something and rise the clockspeed after I close the Ai suite.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> QVL has been updated on ASUS site - could mean bios is coming!


nah they just had to subtract 800Mhz from all the entries that aren't Samsung b-die


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> After 3 days without a crash (AI suite closed) I found out I don't need 1.41V vcore after all with my 1800x at 4GHz
> 
> Now I'm on 1.38V (1.369V vdroop) and could run long tests and passed wPrime with 16 threads.
> 
> I expect to be able to lower the Vcore even more.
> 
> So, the ******* Ai suite was the one forcing me to go all the way to 1.41V, otherwise it will induce a crash while controlling the fans.
> 
> I might even try 4.1Ghz now.
> 
> ZenStates is really useful now, as I can lower the max clock while dealing with the AI suite if I need to tweak something and rise the clockspeed after I close the Ai suite.


So ASUS services are still running, just AISuite UI closed?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yes. The service runs and AI suite sets the Fan Speeds after my last boot 3 days ago. Then I closed it ever since.

Now I could even lower the Vcore to 1.37V and still pass wPrime with 16threads. (1.365V droop with LLC4) and also pass 5min at 80% usage with my audio DAW. (it won't before at that voltage)

So....yeah, pretty much the AI suite was making me believe my system wasn't stable and needed more vCore.

Now my temps are even better and I'm less paranoid than running at 1.41V


----------



## SaccoSVD

It just passed two more wPrime runs at 4GHz at 1.37V...that would def not happen before when I was running the AI suite.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> It just passed two more wPrime runs at 4GHz at 1.37V...that would def not happen before when I was running the AI suite.


Interesting - what were you measuring voltage with? could you see the drop when you closed AISuite?


----------



## SaccoSVD

HWInfo.

I could see the vdroop value in HWInfo at any time, with or without the AI suite.

Vdroop for 1.375V at LLC 4 in this machine is 1.362V constant as long as the cores were at high usage.

I could run at 4Ghz albeit almost stable at 1.36V even, ran tests fine sometimes, all seemed fine but in some test attempts I would get a black screen and also random ones at idle which was interesting....I'm gonna try and see if that's the case with the AI suite absent.

I could run tests and run fine (for the most part) with as low vdroop as 1.306V

Not really...below 1.375 it becomes a bit unstable (too low vdroop at 1.35)....so I settled for 1.375V as my final vcore for 4Ghz


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> HWInfo.
> 
> I could see the vdroop value in HWInfo at any time, with or without the AI suite.
> 
> Vdroop for 1.37V at LLC 4 in this machine is 1.365V constant as long as the cores were at high usage.
> 
> I could run at 4Ghz albeit almost stable at 1.36V even, ran tests fine sometimes, all seemed fine but in some test attempts I would get a black screen and also random ones at idle which was interesting....I'm gonna try and see if that's the case with the AI suite absent.
> 
> I could run tests and run fine (for the most part) with as low vdroop as 1.306V


Hmmm.....i might do experimenting...... I did manage to gegt my OC up to 4.02GHz but it wasn't stable, kept getting black screen - had to reset by pressing reset. I assumed this was the cpu not getting enough current. Can't remember what my voltage was.....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Now I fully uninstalled the AI suite and the services.

Still using Zenstates. All good.

HWInfo works normally too.

Also managed to get the Fans running at 700RPM and the Pump at 1400RPM fixed. I just needed to put the CPU Fan in DC mode and run the Fan Tuner again. So now I don't need the AI suite at all.

Max temp after a wPrime round was 62. Absolutely ridiculous. My old 3770k at 4.6Ghz was rising up to 85c while testing.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Now I fully uninstalled the AI suite and the services.
> 
> Still using Zenstates. All good.
> 
> HWInfo works normally too.
> 
> Also managed to get the Fans running at 700RPM and the Pump at 1400RPM fixed. I just needed to put the CPU Fan in DC mode and run the Fan Tuner again. So now I don't need the AI suite at all.
> 
> Max temp after a wPrime round was 62. Absolutely ridiculous. My old 3770k at 4.6Ghz was rising up to 85c while testing.


whats the advantages of using Zenstates??


----------



## SaccoSVD

Performance wise compared to a fixed max clock OC? Nothing...they both perform as good...got the same score on tests.

Zenstates let me have cores parked. It downclocks / down voltages cores not being utilized so it saves on power and most importantly generates less heat and keeps your CPU and VRM healthier overtime.

The trick is to set your normal OC parameters in the BIOS and put your CPU multiplier and VCore to Auto.

Everything else such as VRM settings, SOC voltage, RAM settings should be in place cause you're still gonna overclock but using Zenstates. And if you wanna try make sure you use the Ryzen Balanced power plan, it will keep at least one core at max so the system stays snappy.

In the image you can see I used the same lower clock (3.2Ghz) for State 1 and 2 and max 40Ghz for State 0. Not that it made any difference if State 2 was 2Ghz ...but I wanted just two states, one full clock and one at 32ghz which is enough to lower temps and run things cooler.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MishelLngelo

I was just trying to see how low can it (1600x) could go use windows minimum state and can't get it lower than 2100 MHz, under 20% there's no change but when a core drops to 2100 Core voltage goes down to 0.83v. Temps are drastically lower though even with this lousy cooler.


----------



## spyshagg

anyone running ECC memory?


----------



## BWG

22 pages of reading leads me to ask only 1 question. LLC 5 makes software show really high spikes fairly consistently, but @chew* probed his and his hardware doesn't show any spike.

What I personally don't see is vdroop on LLC 5. It's minimal to bad on 1-4 for me. So, is LLC 5 as bad as most think it is or not?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 22 pages of reading leads me to ask only 1 question. LLC 5 makes software show really high spikes fairly consistently, but @chew* probed his and his hardware doesn't show any spike.
> 
> What I personally don't see is vdroop on LLC 5. It's minimal to bad on 1-4 for me. So, is LLC 5 as bad as most think it is or not?


I can't tell for sure. As you, I'm aware that LLC5 can bring nasty peaks.

Are you saying that someone probed this board and found LLC5 doesn't have harmful peaks?

Is there a video showing it? I don't think a simple multimeter will show the peaks....you need something better such as a modern oscilloscope, or a really good multimeter.

I've read (Level 5 works best) here and there but I still can't trust every piece of information you can find in the internet. Because, yes, you can see less vdroop or no vdroop but if your peaks go high transitioning to idle you can risk your CPU.

Also the guy from MSI says in his video that vcore max could be as high as 1.42V and I don't trust his opinion 100% until really proven.

If we can have a proof that LLC5 doesn't have peaks i'll for sure lower my vcore from 1.375V to 1.368V.

1.368V is what i need to run all cores 100% usage at 4Ghz with my 1800x, that's my current vdroop with LLC4


----------



## SaccoSVD

Chew was testing a Biostar. Not this board.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I can't tell for sure. As you, I'm aware that LLC5 can bring nasty peaks.
> 
> Are you saying that someone probed this board and found LLC5 doesn't have harmful peaks?
> 
> Is there a video showing it? I don't think a simple multimeter will show the peaks....you need something better such as a modern oscilloscope, or a really good multimeter.
> 
> I've read (Level 5 works best) here and there but I still can't trust every piece of information you can find in the internet. Because, yes, you can see less vdroop or no vdroop but if your peaks go high transitioning to idle you can risk your CPU.
> 
> Also the guy from MSI says in his video that vcore max could be as high as 1.42V and I don't trust his opinion 100% until really proven.
> 
> If we can have a proof that LLC5 doesn't have peaks i'll for sure lower my vcore from 1.375V to 1.368V.
> 
> 1.368V is what i need to run all cores 100% usage at 4Ghz with my 1800x, that's my current vdroop with LLC4


Actually the guy speaking in the msi video was AMD's own guy. His word can be taken as gospel

chew* did in fact put probes on this board along with every other one he's used but I don't recall if he made a video.

At the socket it appears to measure the same as the crosshair. Same controller.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 22 pages of reading leads me to ask only 1 question. LLC 5 makes software show really high spikes fairly consistently, but @chew* probed his and his hardware doesn't show any spike.
> 
> What I personally don't see is vdroop on LLC 5. It's minimal to bad on 1-4 for me. So, is LLC 5 as bad as most think it is or not?


Another ASUS employee showed scope traces for the ASUS boards and LLC5 has very bad overshoot so not safe. It depends on the motherboard manufacturer how aggressive they make their LLC tunings. Some boards may be very safe at highest LLC levels.

I tried LLC3 for a 3900 Mhz overclock and thought things were good. But when I dumped the full load to idle after a day of running BOINC, the system black screened on me. The thinking is that after dumping the full load on the stable overclocked LLC setting, that the system lets the voltage undershoot when transitioning to idle. The solution would be having to run even higher voltage than necessary for full load just to make sure the system survives the undershoot to idle. I am only going to use Auto or LLC1 and just run at my normal 3850 Mhz. That seems to be where my chip's wall starts.


----------



## bardacuda

Chew did revisit this board with LLC 3 (He was using LLC 5 in his original video about this board). With LLC 5 he was seeing exactly what he set for vcore at the socket (1.4V) 1.39V (1.40V in BIOS). With LLC 3 he was seeing 1.395V at the socket (also set to 1.4V in BIOS). He did see way higher voltage at the caps which was on par with what HWiNFO or CPU-Z report for VDDCR CPU.

I'll see if I can dig up the links to the videos.

Most recent video:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Prime pro video covers alot of stuff. No excitement nothing goes boom yet...


First video:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Solder pads. Left SOC +/- Right VCORE +/-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grounds on right side of pads. Positive on left sides of pads.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldered to a spare molex extender for ease of use. YMMV.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I guess he was seeing 1.39V in the first video too but with a different meter.


----------



## BWG

Posted above lol


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> His word can be taken as gospel


Not really...why? he seemed like he just gave the same data that popped up in the internet without backing up anything. Bad that no one in the audience, actual reviewers didn't ask for more in depth info.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*


That video doesn't show the actual peaks. I saw it before. It only shows the meter reads the right volts, but peaks are very short and a meter like that will not show it.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Not really...why? he seemed like he just gave the same data that popped up in the internet without backing up anything. Bad that no one in the audience, actual reviewers didn't ask for more in depth info.


Unlike the interwebz in general Halleck actually works for AMD. As such I credit him with access to more internal data than you can shake a stick at. Factual, not anecdotal.

As for the audience. eh. who knows what they asked off camera. I assume there's plenty of dead/damaged silicon amd has to back up the recommendation.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Unlike the interwebz in general Halleck actually works for AMD. As such I credit him with access to more internal data than you can shake a stick at. Factual, not anecdotal.
> 
> As for the audience. eh. who knows what they asked off camera. I assume there's plenty of dead/damaged silicon amd has to back up the recommendation.


I understand that, but after seeing his video I didn't have the feeling I should believe everything to the letter. Is he some kind of tech guru? He should of showed the boards with an oscilloscope, you see? not just throw numbers in the air.


----------



## BWG

This is interesting. When I installed HWiNFO 5.5, it had a popup about sensors. I chose to not click okay to use the sensors it was warning me about that had issues. Not sure what would have happened if I clicked ok, but AISuite (Now Uninstalled) and CPU-Z both show voltages all over the place. This didn't. It's just interesting, that's all.

The staring voltages gradually but, very slightly declined the lower the LLC. .015 was highest decline at idle.

1.40v Manual with all power savers off.


----------



## bardacuda

Man I need to try LLC 3 again at some point. When I was overclocking initially LLC 1 was the only setting that worked other than Auto. LLC 2 actually booted and worked for a bit, but was less stable than LLC 1. LLC 3 wouldn't even allow me to boot. Never even bothered trying 4 or 5.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think LLC3 and even LLC4 are perfectly safe. I prefer LLC4, it let's you go lower on the initial vcore. LLC1 and 2 aren't any good IMHO.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> This is interesting. When I installed HWiNFO 5.5, it had a popup about sensors. I chose to not click okay to use the sensors it was warning me about that had issues. Not sure what would have happened if I clicked ok, but AISuite (Now Uninstalled) and CPU-Z both show voltages all over the place. This didn't. It's just interesting, that's all.
> 
> The staring voltages gradually but, very slightly declined the lower the LLC. .015 was highest decline at idle.
> 
> 1.40v Manual with all power savers off.


Sure, but that doesn't guarantee at LLC5 you're not gonna fry your CPU while it transitions from max usage to idle. The spike could be high and you don't know it....a 1.6 or 1.9V spike and your CPU is done for.

LLC4 is for me the safest while being the tightest. Unless someone actually probes a X370Pro using a HD digital oscilloscope.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think LLC3 and even LLC4 are perfectly safe. I prefer LLC4, it let's you go lower on the initial vcore. LLC1 and 2 aren't any good IMHO.


Exactly why I would like to actually be able to use them.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Exactly why I would like to actually be able to use them.


Don't see why not. What are your OC numbers?


----------



## SaccoSVD

BTW: LLC1 and 2 aren't any good ....for a 4Ghz OC.

For a 3.7 or 3.8Ghz I think is useful to avoid peaks.


----------



## bardacuda

The reason why not is I need to be able to boot in order to use it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Unless your chip or board are out of spec. Or your OC settings are off I don't see why you cannot use LLC4 from the BIOS.

Maybe is again, the AI suite causing problems.


----------



## bardacuda

I don't use AI suite. The reason I can't use LLC 4 is because when I select LLC 4 my system won't boot.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I don't use AI suite. The reason I can't use LLC 4 is because when I select LLC 4 my system won't boot.


I can't think of a better reason than that. Touche!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I understand that, but after seeing his video I didn't have the feeling I should believe everything to the letter. Is he some kind of tech guru? He should of showed the boards with an oscilloscope, you see? not just throw numbers in the air.


AMD's head of global marketing is lying?


----------



## SaccoSVD

You said it...Marketing.....is not "research"...he has no actual deep knowledge.

I can think of thousands of products with people ****ed over....because of marketing.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I can't think of a better reason than that. Touche!


But clearly there must be a reason for that. That's why I would like to see all his numbers and spot any problem.


----------



## bardacuda

Hold on I'll dig up the last IBT run post...

Here ya go:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26005502

As you can see I was seeing 1.250V for SVI2 voltage but I was set at 1.325V. Like I say I tried LLC 2 but it failed at the same settings whereas LLC 1 passed. LLC 3 wouldn't allow me to boot at all.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You said it...Marketing.....is not "research"...he has no actual deep knowledge.
> 
> I can think of thousands of products with people ****ed over....because of marketing.


 you would prefer to see dead silicon, graphs and charts. I'm sure it's there.. I don't believe marketing is served at all by giving out informative advice that could damage product.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Hold on I'll dig up the last IBT run post...
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26005502
> 
> As you can see I was seeing 1.250V for SVI2 voltage but I was set at 1.325V. Like I say I tried LLC 2 but it failed at the same settings whereas LLC 1 passed. LLC 3 wouldn't allow me to boot at all.


That's indeed curious.

With LLC4 you should get less vdroop, but for some reason is crashing windows.

Did you measure all LLC levels at a safe voltage to see how much they droop? I did here from L1 to L4 and LLC1 is a lot lower than LLC4. So maybe your machine VRM is acting weird?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> you would prefer to see dead silicon, graphs and charts. I'm sure it's there.. I don't believe marketing is served at all by giving out informative advice that could damage product.


I just took his advice with a grain of salt. Period.


----------



## bardacuda

How do I measure an LLC level without booting?


----------



## SaccoSVD

With the AI suite you can. in the DIgi+ VRM...that's what I used. (then uninstalled it after finding the right numbers)

Here it was something like this, roughly:

For a vcore of 1.37V at 3.8Ghz clock speed. (that's how I tested it) stressed the CPU with CPUz while watching the "current" vcore in HWinfo. Then change the LLC level and try again.

Vdroops:

LLC1: 1.27V
LLC2: 1.3V
LLC3: 1.33V
LLC4: 1.36V

Roughly those numbers. (don't remember them exactly)...all I needed to know was if each LLC was different and by how much. LL1 drooped more than LLC4

I also needed to know if the LLC levels on these boards was different from other boards where LLC1 is extreme LLC.


----------



## Keith Myers

Yes, you either need a scope or scopemeter. My TPM scopemeter does 10 mega-samples/sec and is plenty fast enough to capture the overshoot and ringing. I think even a Fluke Model 87 in Min/Max could capture at least a portion of the overshoot value.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, you either need a scope or scopemeter. My TPM scopemeter does 10 mega-samples/sec and is plenty fast enough to capture the overshoot and ringing. I think even a Fluke Model 87 in Min/Max could capture at least a portion of the overshoot value.


Are you willing to measure how LLC5 behaves (peak wise) for science? (aka: for us)


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> How do I measure an LLC level without booting?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> With the AI suite you can.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*


Sure, just after booting successfully you can try.







just use safe clocks and volts so the system doesn't crash and see how far the vdroops are


----------



## bardacuda

Ohhh I get it hahaha









I'm waiting for a new BIOS before I do any more tweaking anyway.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are you willing to measure how LLC5 behaves (peak wise) for science? (aka: for us)


I've thought about it. Biggest problem is of course how to fasten your probes to the back of the socket. If I had four hands, would do it in a heartbeat. I have needle probes that I would have no problem stabbing into the SMD pads of the caps on the back of the socket, but that takes two hands. Then what. You can't manipulate the scopemeter at the same time. Or the keyboard for that matter. It would be best to solder some probe sockets to the back socket area but I don't know if I am willing to do that "for science"


----------



## Keith Myers

If I soldered probe sockets or even small loops of wire to hook my scope probes onto, that would free up hands to image capture or whatever. I have a 4 channel scope in the closet I could use too if the scopemeter doesn't work. But I'm sure it will. I've looked at motor controller complex waveforms that are faster than what I'm sure the VDD voltage is doing at load/unload. But it isn't a storage scope and the scopemeter does have a min/max trace capture for its screen so I could just take a picture of that easily enough. Would be interesting to see how different or same the Prime behaves under LLC5 compared to what we've seen for the ROG Crosshair over in its thread.

[Errata] Had to pull the scopemeter box off the shelf because I questioned my memory of its specs. It's a 25 Megasample/sec sampling rate. And the manufacturer is TPI - not TPM.


----------



## SaccoSVD

If you do, please get it in video









It would clarify a lot of things!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> If I soldered probe sockets or even small loops of wire to hook my scope probes onto, that would free up hands to image capture or whatever. I have a 4 channel scope in the closet I could use too if the scopemeter doesn't work. But I'm sure it will. I've looked at motor controller complex waveforms that are faster than what I'm sure the VDD voltage is doing at load/unload. But it isn't a storage scope and the scopemeter does have a min/max trace capture for its screen so I could just take a picture of that easily enough. Would be interesting to see how different or same the Prime behaves under LLC5 compared to what we've seen for the ROG Crosshair over in its thread.
> 
> [Errata] Had to pull the scopemeter box off the shelf because I questioned my memory of its specs. It's a 25 Megasample/sec sampling rate. And the manufacturer is TPI - not TPM.


Just grow 4 hands, for science!


----------



## virpz

My experience with LLC on the Prime X370 is pretty much on par with the C6H - weirdo.

Now, I wonder if any of you guys can do some OCCT Linpack and monitor the +12V line regulation with the HWinfo 64. Also set Hwinfo64 priority to high or real time so we can get better readings

Please, post your results here.

Thanks


----------



## SaccoSVD

Now this is getting better and better.

After days without the AI suite running and no hiccups I decided to play around with the RAM timings.

Now I'm running my 64GB Vengeance LED at 14-13-13-13-28 (spec is 15-17-17-17-36)

All tests passed, no signs of instability.

In the past not even with the spec timings I could boot into windows or if I did it was unstable. Probably the AI suite again doing bad things.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> My experience with LLC on the Prime X370 is pretty much on par with the C6H - weirdo.
> 
> Now, I wonder if any of you guys can do some OCCT Linpack and monitor the +12V line regulation with the HWinfo 64. Also set Hwinfo64 priority to high or real time so we can get better readings
> 
> Please, post your results here.
> 
> Thanks


https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html


CPU LLC seems to be best on 2 or 3

They also posted CPU socket read point


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html
> 
> 
> CPU LLC seems to be best on 2 or 3


yeah, the real problem with the prime is the vshoots you have with it's LLC implementation, LLC1 spike so much that is totally useless.

Now, if you don't mind I would like you to think with me about the +12V line regulation.

First board I had was the Prime X370, second Board was the Taichi, third and actual board is the C6H.

1- Prime X370 I experienced really bad vdroop with the +12V line, in full load it went down to 11.6V

2- Taichi +12V was always solid, never bellow the 12V.

3- Now I have the C6H and the +12V line is again crap, going down to 11.6V.

All of this I had confirmed with a DMM - when the voltage has changed on the HWinfo64 it also has changed on the DMM.

I have a maxrevo 1500W PSU, exact same cabling and rail distribution since the beginning of my Ryzen adventure. The voltage droop I have with the asus boards is affeting all my PSU rails.


The Prime= 8P to CPU power
Taichi= 8P to CPU power
C6H= 8P+4P to CPU power

With the C6H by disconnecting the 4P and leaving only the 8P to power the CPU+ SOC I get the exact same crap results as with the 8P +4P on.

What the hell is going on ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

AGESA 1.0.0.6 is out,

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6c8bqk/new_beta_bios_for_asus_c6h_with_agesa_1006/
 BIOS 06xx shouldn't be far behind as some boards already have it.
Cooler Master just released AM4 kit for my Nepton 140xl so finally will be able to play some more with my 1600x.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.6 is out,
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6c8bqk/new_beta_bios_for_asus_c6h_with_agesa_1006/
> BIOS 06xx shouldn't be far behind as some boards already have it.
> Cooler Master just released AM4 kit for my Nepton 140xl so finally will be able to play some more with my 1600x.


I just saw this as well... Good news! Can't wait for our board to be offered 2 beta bioses!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.6 is out,
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6c8bqk/new_beta_bios_for_asus_c6h_with_agesa_1006/%5B/URL
> 
> I just saw this as well... Good news! Can't wait for our board to be offered 2 beta bioses!


Things started coming together finally.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html
> 
> 
> CPU LLC seems to be best on 2 or 3
> 
> They also posted CPU socket read point


Thanks for this!


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html
> 
> CPU LLC seems to be best on 2 or 3


CPUz shows kinda crap. It varies a lot from board to board. I have tested 3 Boards. The LLC List is just from one Board.
But with DMM it is very stable. Different between the Boards around ~ 0.005v under load.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> CPUz shows kinda crap. It varies a lot from board to board. I have tested 3 Boards. The LLC List is just from one Board.
> But with DMM it is very stable. Different between the Boards around ~ 0.005v under load.


I agree with you. Any tests so far made with CPUz are to me invalid.

They're based on VID which in ryzen changes all the time for some reason.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Allright....I actually probed the CPU vcore from the chip itself.

4Ghz: 40x multiplier - 1.375V vcore setting - LLC4

At idle:

BIOS and HWinfo = 1.375V (steady)

CPUz = mostly 1.352 (and jumps up to 1.373 and is all around the place)

Multimeter = 1.385V (steady)

At load:

HWinfo = 1.362V (steady)

CPUz = mostly 1.428V (and jumps too)

Multimeter = 1.397V (steady)

So LLC4 is indeed giving a small vboost. I know the voltages taken are right because I tested the multimeter with a 12V adapter. I took the measurements while putting the ground probe in different parts of the chassis and the voltmeter showed the same voltages.

The vboost is pretty close to 1.4V which is still safe. All I need to know is if LLC4 is peaking too high.

At this point I would assume LLC5 will have a pretty big and potentially dangerous vboost.


----------



## Reous

Sadly there is also an bad LLC bug.

For example: Use your same setting and boot into Bios or Windows and press the Reset button. It will shut down your CPU. You have to turn off your system over the power supply now.

So Auto or Level 1 is atm the safest setting for me.


----------



## iNeri

So, its been 1 month and 10 days since last bios, there's no problem if ASUS unlock all the features that AMD have on the news agesas such internal cpu multipliet and P-states.


----------



## SaccoSVD

At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC4 (LLC5 will follow)

Idle:

HWInfo: 1.35V (closest but still not the right number)

CPUz: 1.330V (jumps to 1.52V....what?)

Multimeter 1.359V (steady)

Load:

HWinfo: 1.337V (what?)

CPUz: 1.319V (what?)

Multimeter 1.370V (steady)


----------



## SaccoSVD

At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC5

Idle:

HWInfo: 1.231V (steady)

CPUz: 1.199V to 1.450V (close)

Multimeter: 1.250V to 1.48V (unstable, all over the place, never over 1.48 tho but still crazy), you def don't want 1.48V in your chip (although they're at idle) the craziest is that this happens at stock speed/volt....I can't imagine at 1.37V or 1.4V setting.

Load:

HWInfo: 1.031V (steady)

CPUz: 1.199V (steady)

Multimeter: 1.269V (steady)


----------



## SaccoSVD

At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC3

Windows was unstable, took me 3 times to boot. And only could probe idle voltages, as soon as I wanted to launch wprime windows froze.

Idle:

HWInfo: 1.35V (steady)

Multimeter: all over the place, from 1.2V to 1.38V

Couldn't test CPUz

Seems like LLC3 is crap after all.

And seems like this board needs a new BIOS if we hope to have any of this fixed.

That said LLC4 seems to be the best option (for me and my 4Ghz OC), it gives you a small vboost without going too crazy. As I said initially, at 1.375V the vboost was 1.397V so still on the safe side IF peaks aren't an issue.

I'm gonna be probing again after agesa 1.0.0.6 is out and I get it stable here.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm gonna be probing again after agesa 1.0.0.6 is out and I get it stable here.


Been an interesting read the past couple of hours over in the ROG overclocking thread about the successes/failures of the beta BIOS' that incorporate the AMD AGESA 1.0.0.6 SMU/FW update.

Looks like the tally might be more success stories than failures. There are a lot of comments about getting 3200 to work for almost any memory stick/vendor/capacity configuration.

Quite a few comments about getting the new memory straps above 3200 working.

Here's hoping that like last BIOS update for us Prime owners that we get the new BIOS about a week later than the Hero folks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah. Been reading those too. I think a BIOS for us is imminent.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC3
> 
> Windows was unstable, took me 3 times to boot. And only could probe idle voltages, as soon as I wanted to launch wprime windows froze.


That is what i'm talking about. Same issue. It has shut down your CPU. Read the voltage with your DMM next time. CPU will have exactly 0v and SOC around 0.44v.
I also have a bricked Board with the same issue here ..









It is just easier to reproduce it with the reset button.


----------



## SaccoSVD

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

is down....yay!!!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> is down....yay!!!


So that's what you mean by "down", Can't open that link on any browser.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yep. Can't open in any browser. It can be anything but can't help but think there's someone changing something to it...like, putting a new BIOS and a description.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yep. Can't open in any browser. It can be anything but can't help but think there's someone changing something to it...like, putting a new BIOS and a description.


It's amazing how IT companies have worst sites but should be an example of efficiency and quality.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yep. Can't open in any browser. It can be anything but can't help but think there's someone changing something to it...like, putting a new BIOS and a description.


NAH. it's been a while down and nothing. I think nothing is going to be for us.

The ch6 support site its down too.


----------



## crakej

I do wish @elmor or someone like hm working on the Prime X370 would post for us occasionally. Gigabyte users of all AM4 boards have beta releases and contact with someone who knows whats going on, we have nothing...


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I do wish @elmor or someone like hm working on the Prime X370 would post for us occasionally. Gigabyte users of all AM4 boards have beta releases and contact with someone who knows whats going on, we have nothing...


Asus only have this kind of support for CH6, other brands have this kind of support for lower tier MB, even B350 chipsets got beta bios from MSI\Gigabyte.. What a shame.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Asus only have this kind of support for CH6, other brands have this kind of support for lower tier MB, even B350 chipsets got beta bios from MSI\Gigabyte.. What a shame.


Exactly - when I'm searching for information all I can find is info for other brands of all levels. Our board is not a cheap board either.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Exactly - when I'm searching for information all I can find is info for other brands of all levels. Our board is not a cheap board either.


I had a MSI B350 Tomahawk before and just by posting on MSI foruns reporting a problem (slow post) in a matter of days i had more than a version of a Beta Bios to try to see if the problem was fixed. This is just a small example.

The same about pstate overclock at Bios level, even ASROCK lower tier X370 have pstate OC on Bios.

Im really disapointed with X370 Pro, lack of features, lack of proper support and like you said, its not the cheapest MB, specially since other brands are supporting their lower tier MB with much more features, and more important their customer support is more in line with us users, Asus really doesnt care.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Allright....I actually probed the CPU vcore from the chip itself.
> 
> 4Ghz: 40x multiplier - 1.375V vcore setting - LLC4
> 
> At idle:
> 
> BIOS and HWinfo = 1.375V (steady)
> 
> CPUz = mostly 1.352 (and jumps up to 1.373 and is all around the place)
> 
> Multimeter = 1.385V (steady)
> 
> At load:
> 
> HWinfo = 1.362V (steady)
> 
> CPUz = mostly 1.428V (and jumps too)
> 
> Multimeter = 1.397V (steady)
> 
> So LLC4 is indeed giving a small vboost. I know the voltages taken are right because I tested the multimeter with a 12V adapter. I took the measurements while putting the ground probe in different parts of the chassis and the voltmeter showed the same voltages.
> 
> The vboost is pretty close to 1.4V which is still safe. All I need to know is if LLC4 is peaking too high.
> 
> At this point I would assume LLC5 will have a pretty big and potentially dangerous vboost.


When you do all this tests .. all other options was default ?
Like if VDDCR Cpu Phase is set to extrem and CPU curent capability is set like 120% how is the vcore?


----------



## crakej

I've enjoyed ASUS motherboards for many years, and been very happy - still am - it's just with AMD pushing to launch too soon, we've ended up with products that don't quite work how we (OCers) expect them to, or as they're supposed to according to my box.

Other manufacturers seem to have recognized this and are giving information and beta bioses to their users to try out, but unless you own a CH6, ASUS seems to have forgotten us. Please ASUS, make us feel like valued customers! Just a bit of communication would do!

I have a feeling many customers will remember this when next purchasing from ASUS, having seen how other manufacturers treat their customers.


----------



## iNeri

I dont have problem, take your time asus, but dont take away bios options like ps states that amd supports and all x370 chipsets!!!







I mean, its not a cheap motherboard


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> When you do all this tests .. all other options was default ?
> Like if VDDCR Cpu Phase is set to extrem and CPU curent capability is set like 120% how is the vcore?


I did this with:

CPU LLC3/4/5

SOC LLC3 and voltage at 1.1V

RAM 2666 at 1.35V and 0675 on the VTDDR - 14.13.13.13.26 on the timings.

Multiplier to Auto and Vcore for Auto then using Zenstates on 36x/1.35V

I didn't touch the current capabilities, VRM phase or the spread spectrum. Only LLC in the DigiVRM


----------



## SaccoSVD

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

Is up again.

They changed the QVL once more.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Is up again.
> 
> They changed the QVL once more.


Downloads of Driver and Tools still doesn't open.


----------



## The-Beast

What's the latest bios for this board?


----------



## Tinkula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC5
> 
> Idle:
> 
> HWInfo: 1.231V (steady)
> 
> CPUz: 1.199V to 1.450V (close)
> 
> Multimeter: 1.250V to 1.48V (unstable, all over the place, never over 1.48 tho but still crazy), you def don't want 1.48V in your chip (although they're at idle) the craziest is that this happens at stock speed/volt....I can't imagine at 1.37V or 1.4V setting.
> 
> Load:
> 
> HWInfo: 1.031V (steady)
> 
> CPUz: 1.199V (steady)
> 
> Multimeter: 1.269V (steady)


Oh wow. So basically without multimeter there's almost no telling what kind of voltages your chip is getting?
I've been talking to some guy on youtube who says he has R7 1700 3.9GHz stable at 1.38V with stock cooler. Apparently during cinebench r15 run his temps don't go above 65C. I thought that was really weird considering I have NH-D14, I run at 1.32V and 3.875 GHz and during cinebench my temps go up to 67C or even higher with repeated runs. We both have the X370-pro. It really didn't make much sense until now. Do you think there's a high chance that many people are actually running unsafe voltages without even knowing?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Oh wow. So basically without multimeter there's almost no telling what kind of voltages your chip is getting?


Yeah, basically.

To me temps are important but peaks are even more important if LLC's (and software) are acting up this way. While I was with the noctua with a D15 fan temps rarely made it to 80c, which is a bit toasty but fine...in water the highest is 70c (250mm radiator with fans at 700rpm)

That's why I didn't like LLC3 and LLC5 because the "peaks" at idle. And LLC4 is more stable in that regard, both states idle and load were steady in the multimeter (and HWinfo)...still my load volt was a vboost of 1.397V in my multimeter so my main concern is nasty peaks while transitioning to idle. But seems to be fine.

Hope they fix that in a future BIOS.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> What's the latest bios for this board?


0604


----------



## crakej

Keaping track of @elmor's posts is a useful read - he reveals some of the changes made in AGESA 1006 that we all need to know as well. For example, AMD has added their own offset voltage for SoC, so we'll have to reset ours and make sure they are where we want them. He also mentions that SoC should be 1.2v - i'm not sure if this is specific to the CH6 but it's interesting to say the least.

I'm tempted to message him to see if he know what's going on with our boards.... here's the link anyways...
http://www.overclock.net/forums/posts/by_user/id/401414


----------



## Plonide

Anyone else having problems related to the temperature reporting of Asus fan control in the UEFI and the AI suite?
I'm running the Prime X370 Pro with a 1700X @ 3.8 Ghz on all cores.
The first thing I noticed is that the Q-Fan control in the UEFI with a custom fan curve bugs out after a while and forces the fans to blow at full speed, no matter the temperature and won't slow down. The only "fix" is to restart the computer.
To have a more direct control over the fans I installed the AI suite Fan Expert after searching the net on what mysterious ritual to perform to actually have it install correctly (what's up with that?).
Everything was fine when I had my vcore at 1.3 v, fans would respect the fan curve and no longer ramp up to full speed regardless of temperatures. Unfortunately the 1.3 v vcore wasn't enough to have a fully stable system after 2 hours of h264 encoding so I bumped it up to 1.32v.
This is when weird problems started to pop up:

1. fan expert 4 and other temperature reporting software show the cpu temperature at 45°C regardless of load. It should be at around 65°C and because of this again my custom fan curve is useless. Ryzen Master reports the correct temperatures.
I even had minus temperatures being reported at some point.

2. The cpu tempertures remains static at 45°C regardless if it is idle or at full load but the cpu diode sensor, chipset, motherboard all fluctuate as they should in the other temperature reporting software.

Since speedfan doesn't detect the sensors on the motherboard and AMD Ryzen Master doesn't support fan control, I'm pretty much stuck setting the fans at max speed manually in fan expert whenever I'm under load...


----------



## NeoConker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plonide*
> 
> Anyone else having problems related to the temperature reporting of Asus fan control in the UEFI and the AI suite?
> I'm running the Prime X370 Pro with a 1700X @ 3.8 Ghz on all cores.
> The first thing I noticed is that the Q-Fan control in the UEFI with a custom fan curve bugs out after a while and forces the fans to blow at full speed, no matter the temperature and won't slow down. The only "fix" is to restart the computer.
> To have a more direct control over the fans I installed the AI suite Fan Expert after searching the net on what mysterious ritual to perform to actually have it install correctly (what's up with that?).
> Everything was fine when I had my vcore at 1.3 v, fans would respect the fan curve and no longer ramp up to full speed regardless of temperatures. Unfortunately the 1.3 v vcore wasn't enough to have a fully stable system after 2 hours of h264 encoding so I bumped it up to 1.32v.
> This is when weird problems started to pop up:
> 
> 1. fan expert 4 and other temperature reporting software show the cpu temperature at 45°C regardless of load. It should be at around 65°C and because of this again my custom fan curve is useless. Ryzen Master reports the correct temperatures.
> I even had minus temperatures being reported at some point.
> 
> 2. The cpu tempertures remains static at 45°C regardless if it is idle or at full load but the cpu diode sensor, chipset, motherboard all fluctuate as they should in the other temperature reporting software.
> 
> Since speedfan doesn't detect the sensors on the motherboard and AMD Ryzen Master doesn't support fan control, I'm pretty much stuck setting the fans at max speed manually in fan expert whenever I'm under load...


I have a similar issue with exact same parts but only on Pump+ header.

Appers this often happens with Ryzen X processors, maybe some bug with temperatures with and without +20ºC offset.

I really hope they fix this on next BIOS because.


----------



## Plonide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoConker*
> 
> I have a similar issue with exact same parts but only on Pump+ header.
> 
> Appers this often happens with Ryzen X processors, maybe some bug with temperatures with and without +20ºC offset.
> 
> I really hope they fix this on next BIOS because.


Fans ramping to full speed after setting a fan curve in the UEFI or the static temperature readings (or both)?
The weird thing is that fan expert from Asus was working fine with 1.3 vcore but bugged out when I increased it to 1.32 v in the bios.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plonide*
> 
> Fans ramping to full speed after setting a fan curve in the UEFI or the static temperature readings (or both)?
> The weird thing is that fan expert from Asus was working fine with 1.3 vcore but bugged out when I increased it to 1.32 v in the bios.


I had the exact same problem both with the Fans and with the AI Suite.

I've learned how to set the fans right from the BIOS.

I think putting the Fans in DC mode allow you to go really slow on them. Specially the CPU ones.

Anyway, uninstall the AI suite and run your Fan Tuner again from the BIOS, then set fans like this.

Min speed 600RPM
Max Temp 75
Max Duty 80
Mid Temp 70
Mid Duty 50
LowTemp 50
Low Duty 45

Or so....you'll see how your fan speed changes instantly in the monitor screen, specially the low duty one since from the BIOS your temps are the lowest.

Right now I have my two radiator fans connected with a Y cable into the CPU header. At 700rpm.

AIO pump into "Chassis 1" At 1400RPM

Exhaust in "Chassis 2" at 900RPM

They seem fixed all the time, my temps are just 30 at idle and 60 at load. If i test long enough and reach 70 they all ramp up a tad bit, if I stress the CPU with one of the OCCT heavy tests the temp go higher than that and they all ramp up to 100%

For normal use is a 24/7 ultra silent machine.(audio studio)

---

Regarding the AI suite, in the past I was getting random crashes at 4Ghz even with high vcore until I discovered it was the AI suite all along. Last week I uninstalled it and ever since I have no crashes and could lower my vcore from 1.41V to 1.375V (LLC4)


----------



## zappor

New BIOS, under German language and Windows 8 32-bit!
https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

Code:



Code:


PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0612
Improve system stability
Note: Updating BIOS method suggested
1. ASUS EZ Flash3: Update the BIOS by USB or Internet.
2. ASUS EZ Update: Update the BIOS in Windows environment, please download the ASUS EZ Update -V2.03.16 via the following link http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/AI_Suite_III_V10177_Ez_update-V20316.zip?_ga=2.121506312.1028612146.1495609681-1198895981.1478769839


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zappor*
> 
> New BIOS, under German language and Windows 8 32-bit!
> https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0612
> Improve system stability
> Note: Updating BIOS method suggested
> 1. ASUS EZ Flash3: Update the BIOS by USB or Internet.
> 2. ASUS EZ Update: Update the BIOS in Windows environment, please download the ASUS EZ Update -V2.03.16 via the following link http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/AI_Suite_III_V10177_Ez_update-V20316.zip?_ga=2.121506312.1028612146.1495609681-1198895981.1478769839


I can see it only under W7 32 and 64 bit. v 0612.

PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0612
Improve system stability
Note: Updating BIOS method suggested
1. ASUS EZ Flash3: Update the BIOS by USB or Internet.
2. ASUS EZ Update: Update the BIOS in Windows environment, please download the ASUS EZ Update -V2.03.16 via the following link http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/AI_Suite_III_V10177_Ez_update-V20316.zip?_ga=2.121506312.1028612146.1495609681-1198895981.1478769839
Dateigröße 5.98 MBytesUpdate


----------



## Reous

This new Bios should have fixed the CPU Load Line Calibration Bug







But still old Agesa 1004a


----------



## crakej

Installing now! and wow - edit bios in windows! yay!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Installing now! and wow - edit bios in windows! yay!


If you don't show up in half an hour, we'll know what happened.


----------



## hayame

Anyone else had/have problems with the new hwinfo64 version (5.52) where during any time it was running/monitoring, the screen would turn black and could only be turned off by flicking the power supply switch off?

Reverted back to 5.50 after it happened a couple of times and it's running fine now


----------



## Vorado

Also on Romania Asus website is bios 0612, but only for windows 8 .....Hmmmm strange i really dont understand bios and windows versions .... a bios should work on all windows


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Also on Romania Asus website is bios 0612, but only for windows 8 .....Hmmmm strange i really dont understand bios and windows versions .... a bios should work on all windows


It's UEFI so that may make some difference but only maybe, just maybe for bit count. It also may be that they are checking it on different systems and releasing as they go.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Also on Romania Asus website is bios 0612, but only for windows 8 .....Hmmmm strange i really dont understand bios and windows versions .... a bios should work on all windows


It doesn't matter what windows version you're running. Asus file posting is very strange as it turns up in weird places then over the next few days it shows up everywhere else.

You can just edit the previous BIOS url and change the version anyway

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0612.zip


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> It doesn't matter what windows version you're running. Asus file posting is very strange as it turns up in weird places then over the next few days it shows up everywhere else.
> 
> You can just edit the previous BIOS url and change the version anyway
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0612.zip


Unfortunately, no American English version has yet been posted on their site.


----------



## crakej

So......first impressions.....

Ram - no difference for me.
CPU - applied my OC as before, but voltage readings were much higher so re-tuning right now with a slightly lower offset. CPUv went up to 1.48!
Soc seems to be same offset as before needed to make ram work. HWInfo64 currently reporting Soc as 0.856 so might be able to get ram speed up if I increase this? Others say to go upto 1.2 on Soc
Going to add LLC1 to CPU now to see if I get complete stability - I lost one core on P95 after a while but voltage dipped to 1.285 - on my cpu it just wont work under 1..3v

AISuite managed to calibrate my fans correctly! First time! I have not re done it in the bios yet so it's all default there but all working well!

Not found anything new in any menus.

Will report back once stable.

There is *no difference in the bios files* - they're just distributing it to their websites which takes a while. They usually appear first on the Taiwan site under win 7 64 first which is where I got mine. All works in English for me and should work in your local language automatically


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Unfortunately, no American English version has yet been posted on their site.


I didn't know they were localized. I assumed BIOS files detect language of host system.


----------



## crakej

They do!


----------



## Vorado

this bios was released just to make ppl stop complain cuz no new bios in such a long time , i see no improvement ..


----------



## krissbay

im not going to wait anylonger for a new Bios from Asus. i really bougt this Mainboard because i expected a quick support from Asus. i mean its not a cheap Mainboard ***!
I just returned it and have take the cheaper B350 PC Mate from MSI with the new AGESA.


----------



## crakej

It's different for me - i'm having to re do my OC voltages as old settings did not work, though I expected more from them. Also my fans now work correctly and calibrate properly when OCing - this did not work before!

Communication is paramount though - I have written to them to complain this morning requesting better information and better updates - we can only hope.


----------



## Ch13f

LLC not working again with new bios :/
this time i can boot in windows with llc settings at 3 or 4(with older bios i could not ) BUT am getting random black screens!!
So no change for me ether ....

i enabled Power Phase Control: optimized and now llc is working stable


----------



## SaccoSVD

Meh!!! I hope is worth the wait


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Meh!!! I hope is worth the wait


Meh, i think is the same bios that asus release like a month ago for the B350 plus







i believe asus forget that they have the prime pro too









So, another month and a half for the agesa 1.0.0.6 bios


----------



## yendor

They agesa 4a version was garbage. Only the b350plus got a version that wasn't trash imo.

They didn't update the agesa string. Doesn't mean it's still 4a. I forget where we can find microcode version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Meh, i think is the same bios that asus release like a month ago for the B350 plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe asus forget that they have the prime pro too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, another month and a half for the agesa 1.0.0.6 bios


Actually the plus also got a new version released. 613 for them. 609 was the non-garbage version they got when the pro and 350m variants were stuck with the trash.
Did I mention I thought that version was garbage enough yet?


----------



## Vorado

Well this was the last Asus board i bought....such a bad support...


----------



## SaccoSVD

It's ok. BIOSes always take some time, as they're very critical. You can release a buggy piece of software for Windows. But a buggy BIOS can spell disaster.

And, is not just in ASUS's hands. AMD plays an important role here.

My experience has been positive, I just want to be able to get my RAM faster, and a much refined BIOS in terms of overall sensors and LLC


----------



## veckans

I had no more problems than usual with the 0604 BIOS compared to 0515. Don't know why it's getting so much negative reports.
Don't know if it's because I have another rev (v1.03) than the ones complaining or just a combo of parts thats not affected.

Still wating for that AGESA 1.0.0.6 though. I flashed 0612 today but it doesn't seem to change anything. I know I have at least 100MHz more to gain on core clock with 2T, and hopefully it makes 2933MHz cold boot stable on memory.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veckans*
> 
> I had no more problems than usual with the 0604 BIOS compared to 0515. Don't know why it's getting so much negative reports.
> Don't know if it's because I have another rev (v1.03) than the ones complaining or just a combo of parts thats not affected.
> 
> Still wating for that AGESA 1.0.0.6 though. I flashed 0612 today but it doesn't seem to change anything. I know I have at least 100MHz more to gain on core clock with 2T, and hopefully it makes 2933MHz cold boot stable on memory.


Depends on peoples memory. Many of us could run 2933 on 0515 then 0604 killed that for us, limiting speeds to 2400 or 2133 for some. Anyone on Samsung b-die were fine of course.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm with Hynix double rank (Corsair Vengeance LED) and running all 4 dimms at 2666mhz at 14,13,13,13,26 so not too shabby for me at 0604


----------



## SaccoSVD

Does anyone know what's the default CPU and SOC VRM switching frequency?


----------



## raidek

Guess I'm waiting for the next version. 0515 bios user.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidek*
> 
> Guess I'm waiting for the next version. 0515 bios user.


I am on 0612 now and I wish I could go back to the 0515 bios.







When I tried to do so, it said that the bios file is not a valid file and this was for the 0604 and 0515. Oh well.......


----------



## Malogeek

Just updated to 0612 and no changes, though not expected. BIOS is dated 5/15 and is likely just further stability/performance improvements from ASUS's side as oppose to anything relevant. I'm just going to stay with this one as I can't be bothered going back to 0515 now. Hopefully we'll get the 1.0.0.6 update a week or two after the CH6 users.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Does anyone know what's the default CPU and SOC VRM switching frequency?


Both have default 300.


----------



## crakej

I can't get my machine stable still on 0612







will have to pull back on OC

Edit...... and fans are not fixed as I'd hoped! Grrr!


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Edit...... and fans are not fixed as I'd hoped! Grrr!


I dont think there is a huge differenz but you can try the 0614 Bios. It is from the same day as 0612 Bios but maybe..


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I dont think there is a huge differenz but you can try the 0614 Bios. It is from the same day as 0612 Bios but maybe..


Where did you find that??


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Where did you find that??


I got it from Asus


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I got it from Asus


Wow - thanks - how did you manage that? Is there a changelog?

Edit:
Not much difference so far - though if OC fails and it reboots doing the ram training and fails, instead of saying 'OC failed' A huge bit of txt comes up saying the bios is in safe mode and this message is appearing because blah blah blah...! What's that about?

Will report back tomorrow afternoon after more testing.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, I am back on 0515 on my main home computer, down from 0604 and will stay there until at least 1006 has been released. The ram runs at 2666 and 1T where as well using the 0604, it would not. I am hoping to get my other computer with the same board back to 0515 but I had upgraded that one to 0614 and it kept claiming the bios file was invalid.


----------



## yendor

renamer utility made it possible to flash back with uefi but some renamed files (tried all of them) were not recognized as valid bios. have not made a list of invalid ones. I will do that, go the whole route and download form asus. extract to usb. try from uefi. if it fails will try renamer on them again then back to uefi. mostly I will curse a lot.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> renamer utility made it possible to flash back with uefi but some renamed files (tried all of them) were not recognized as valid bios. have not made a list of invalid ones. I will do that, go the whole route and download form asus. extract to usb. try from uefi. if it fails will try renamer on them again then back to uefi. mostly I will curse a lot.


Cool, thanks. By the way, better you cursing then me.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> renamer utility made it possible to flash back with uefi but some renamed files (tried all of them) were not recognized as valid bios. have not made a list of invalid ones. I will do that, go the whole route and download form asus. extract to usb. try from uefi. if it fails will try renamer on them again then back to uefi. mostly I will curse a lot.


I just unzip the bios to my desktop, move it into the root directory of my C:\ drive then restart into bios and update from there. I go up and down revisions a lot and they are all right there on my hard drive just a couple clinks in the bios away. No renaming needed. I may dick around with 0604 for a few hours trying to get the special sauce right and now 0612 I will be messing with. But I always end up back at the best bios for me, which is 0515. I run my Hynix ram at 3200 stable, not had much result over 2400 stable on 0604 or 0612 (has of yet).

What I want fixed is that fact I have to push so much voltage to get my ram stable at 3200, even on 0515. But I'll say this, when I open the throttle with a 4.025ghz stable P-State overclock right from my desktop this AMD ROARS!


----------



## SaccoSVD

NEW BIOS!

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

Ah...is 0612


----------



## SaccoSVD

Flashed it. I can confirm is pretty much the same. Couldn't go higher than 2666mhz on the RAM.

Passed CB15 and wPrime, pretty much the same behaviour in HWinfo.

The only noticeable thing is that when an OC fails the machine only attempts to reboot 3 times before resetting.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> I just unzip the bios to my desktop, move it into the root directory of my C:\ drive then restart into bios and update from there. I go up and down revisions a lot and they are all right there on my hard drive just a couple clinks in the bios away. No renaming needed. I may dick around with 0604 for a few hours trying to get the special sauce right and now 0612 I will be messing with. But I always end up back at the best bios for me, which is 0515. I run my Hynix ram at 3200 stable, not had much result over 2400 stable on 0604 or 0612 (has of yet).
> 
> What I want fixed is that fact I have to push so much voltage to get my ram stable at 3200, even on 0515. But I'll say this, when I open the throttle with a 4.025ghz stable P-State overclock right from my desktop this AMD ROARS!


What ram do you have?


----------



## zowber

Sweet. All is well with this new bios here.

DOCP, 3200MHz RAM (Corsair SK Hynix), everything else on auto and using ASUS ZenStates to P-state OC upto 3.85GHz @ 1.35V.

A pretty respectable 1688 in Cinebench. Now I can get on with my life


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zowber*
> 
> Sweet. All is well with this new bios here.
> 
> DOCP, 3200MHz RAM (Corsair SK Hynix), everything else on auto and using ASUS ZenStates to P-state OC upto 3.85GHz @ 1.35V.
> 
> A pretty respectable 1688 in Cinebench. Now I can get on with my life


you run Ram 3200Mhz with new bios ?
My memory :Corsair Vengeance White LED 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 single side ....CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 and cant get them to 3200....


----------



## MishelLngelo

I didn't get anything new with 0612 over 0604, might even be somewhat worse.


----------



## zowber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> you run Ram 3200Mhz with new bios ?
> My memory :Corsair Vengeance White LED 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 single side ....CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 and cant get them to 3200....


Yup. I guess I got lucky


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> What ram do you have?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Having real problems with LLC on 0612 BIOS. It's locking up with anything above level 1. Can't get RAM to 2400 any more either.


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Having real problems with LLC on 0612 BIOS. It's locking up with anything above level 1. Can't get RAM to 2400 any more either.


Think I'll be sticking with 0515 then


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> Think I'll be sticking with 0515 then


I think I'll drop it down to 0515, never tried that one.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I think I'll drop it down to 0515, never tried that one.


Let me know if you get the 0515 to install, thanks. On my machine with the 0604, I had no issues installing the 0515. However, on my machine that I installed the 0612, I cannot go back, it keeps saying it is not a valid bios file. That is even when I rename the file with the renamer utility.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Let me know if you get the 0515 to install, thanks. On my machine with the 0604, I had no issues installing the 0515. However, on my machine that I installed the 0612, I cannot go back, it keeps saying it is not a valid bios file. That is even when I rename the file with the renamer utility.


OK, I'll try today, will go BIOS > USB way this time because I uninstalled AI utility thru which I did 0612.


----------



## Ch13f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Having real problems with LLC on 0612 BIOS. It's locking up with anything above level 1. Can't get RAM to 2400 any more either.


i had the same problem with you....
try to change cpu phase control from auto to optimized. and then change the llc


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> OK, I'll try today, will go BIOS > USB way this time because I uninstalled AI utility thru which I did 0612.


Just tried thru BIOS and it wouldn't recognize any of earlier BIOS versions. Looks like we are stuck with this one unless AI and Easy flash can do it.
P.S.
AI and Easy Flash couldn't do it either. BIOS file not recognized.


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Just tried thru BIOS and it wouldn't recognize any of earlier BIOS versions. Looks like we are stuck with this one unless AI and Easy flash can do it.
> P.S.
> AI and Easy Flash couldn't do it either. BIOS file not recognized.


Well that definitely sucks. Most definitely sticking with 0515 now


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Having real problems with LLC on 0612 BIOS. It's locking up with anything above level 1. Can't get RAM to 2400 any more either.


Which CPU and RAM are you using? It is weird. For some people the LLC issue is gone and other got it now.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> Well that definitely sucks. Most definitely sticking with 0515 now


Yes it does although I'd be happy to go back to 0604 as it wasn't bad. To go back it would probably take a BIOS programing tool which I don't have but MB has connectors for it. Those are the needle connectors next to BIOS chip for..
Can you just check if any older version is recognized from Easy Update ? Don't have to actually do it, just let it check.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Which CPU and RAM are you using? It is weird. For some people the LLC issue is gone and other got it now.


CPU is 1600X and RAM is Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX, BIOS sees it as such but CPUZ can't read SPD. Running at 2133MHz now,


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yes it does although I'd be happy to go back to 0604 as it wasn't bad. To go back it would probably take a BIOS programing tool which I don't have but MB has connectors for it. Those are the needle connectors next to BIOS chip for..
> Can you just check if any older version is recognized from Easy Update ? Don't have to actually do it, just let it check.


Well I don't have EZUpdate installed. I do all my BIOS updates from within the UEFI.
When I first got the board I installed 0604 and after being unable to run my RAM faster than 2400MHz I was able to downgrade to 0515 so I could run it at 2933.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> Well I don't have EZUpdate installed. I do all my BIOS updates from within the UEFI.
> When I first got the board I installed 0604 and after being unable to run my RAM faster than 2400MHz I was able to downgrade to 0515 so I could run it at 2933.


Ah OK, so that means that 0612 is borked.


----------



## Gettz8488

I need some serious help with the x370 Pro bios 0612 , After searching everywhere i just can't figure it out. Overclocked my 1700x 1.35vcore Stable but no matter what i do i can't get it to downclock or lower voltage while Idle. I've tried offset/Manual. Aside from that i can't get my ripjaws V 2400 Mhz to overclock past 2400 without a crash, 1.35 Dram 1.2 SOC 15,15,15,15,35 Timings can't get it too 2933. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch13f*
> 
> i had the same problem with you....
> try to change cpu phase control from auto to optimized. and then change the llc


This help a lot, thanks.







On my second computer, I am on 0614 bios and had to set my voltage to 1.375v at 3.8Ghz for my R7 1700. However, once I set the CPU Phase Control to Optimized and set the CPU LLC to level 4, I can now set my voltage to 1.325v and it only drops to 1.306v at full load.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Just tried thru BIOS and it wouldn't recognize any of earlier BIOS versions. Looks like we are stuck with this one unless AI and Easy flash can do it.
> P.S.
> AI and Easy Flash couldn't do it either. BIOS file not recognized.


Thanks for the heads up. Definitely staying on 0515 on my first computer because my ram will run much faster and it gives me over 1000 more points in 3D Mark 11 physics part of the test.


----------



## BWG

This new bios needs extensive testing before it's determined to be bad. I hope all of you are clearing cmos, unplugging the machine for a bit, and then booting to test it. Scratch your prior settings and start over. Retest LLC etc. and then oc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*


Oh was looking for the manufacturer. Edit: G.Skil lol. How do you have your bios setup for 3200? Anything special you setup to make it work, or just got lucky?


----------



## MishelLngelo

This 0612 is flaky as hell. Never seen voltages jump so much even on idle. CPU Vid is also against all logic. Many times jumps to 1.470v on idle and drops to most I have seen to 1.330v during tests. Does it at about same values with any LLC settings. If I run same test like Cinebench 3 times in a row, I get different results all the time, with different voltages and with it powers and temps. As I'm not doing any OCing right now, I can't account for all those variations.


----------



## Vorado

Well for me all bios are the same i have ram at 2933 MHz , 4.0 GHZ at 1.375 , i didnt know when i got the board that there is no bclk option and p-state overclock , .....p-state just with zenstate,,,,is a ok board but meh few bios basic option missing and other x370 bards more cheap have them ,even b350 ...(not the bclk ).


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> This new bios needs extensive testing before it's determined to be bad. I hope all of you are clearing cmos, unplugging the machine for a bit, and then booting to test it. Scratch your prior settings and start over. Retest LLC etc. and then oc.
> Oh was looking for the manufacturer. Edit: G.Skil lol. How do you have your bios setup for 3200? Anything special you setup to make it work, or just got lucky?


It took more voltage (for stability) then I feel it should on DRAM, 1.400v. SOC is 1.100v and I have a +0.025 Vcore offset (mainly to improve posting at 3200). Started with looser timings but was able to tighten them over a period of time.

My system boots with CPU on auto and memory at 3200 but if I want to overclock the CPU I use the Asus utility ZenStates which will apply manual clocks and core voltages. The highest overclock I run with ZenStates is 4.025ghz but frankly I rarely use that clock other then for bench marking cause it takes substantial voltage to get it stable, I typically stick to a 3.9ghz if I want a overclock. Otherwise the auto setting if perfectly fine for normal use.


----------



## cyenz

This board continues to disapoint in every new released bios, im considering solding it to purchuase another with better support (not from Asus).


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I need some serious help with the x370 Pro bios 0612 , After searching everywhere i just can't figure it out. Overclocked my 1700x 1.35vcore Stable but no matter what i do i can't get it to downclock or lower voltage while Idle. I've tried offset/Manual. Aside from that i can't get my ripjaws V 2400 Mhz to overclock past 2400 without a crash, 1.35 Dram 1.2 SOC 15,15,15,15,35 Timings can't get it too 2933. Any help would be greatly appreciated


If you use a manual overclock the clock will be fixed at that frequency. Only way to get a manual overclock to downclock is using the Asus utility ZenStates, it works with any Asus motherboard and you can get a link to it the Asus Cross Hair thread (search the user Elmor, he works for Asus and the link will be in one of his posts).

With Zenstates you can set P0 for your highest clock speed alond with the voltage for that clock, P1 which is the middle clock and P2 which is your rest clock (and corresponding voltages). It is a bit buggy in its interaction with windows power management so you will need to configure the processor aspect in power management. I have some SS in this thread of that, few pages back.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> This board continues to disapoint in every new released bios, im considering solding it to purchuase another with better support (not from Asus).


I am not overly impressed with the bios support, but the board for the mast part seems fairly solid for my hardware.


----------



## BWG

I have SK Hynix too. I was going to flash back to 0515 just to see if it would get me 3200, but my benchmarks aren't far off of your results, so screw it.

Anyone confirm the AGESA version for 0612? Likely 1.0.0.4a?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think is a tweaked version of 0604 indeed at 1.0.0.4a

probably to avoid any disasters, also it re tests 3 times instead of 7 times when your OC settings didn't work.

Other than that is the same as in 0604...behaves exactly the same given the same settings.


----------



## BWG

My LLC measurements vary slightly. I wish there was a changelog.

Edit: Tell ya what... I'll trust LLC5 and run it 24/7 to be the guinea pig. I'm 50-55C full load. I've ran 3.925 GHz @ 1.325v with it for a week now. 3 days of 24/7 folding and a 28 hr P95 test. No other LLC setting allowed me to do it all the way up to 1.45v. CPU-Z doesn't show a (I think it's false readings) spike over 1.406v and HWiNFO is always a steady 1.325v.

I usually run high CPU usage 24/7, so I'll report any problems.


----------



## LRG5

Well if this is all ASUS is going to give us for this board, And ASROCK updates the Taichi bios for Agesa 1.0.0.6., time for a new MOBO !!!
lets see if that's stable. Really!!!

ASUS did not put a text file or anything to let us know what they changed.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Because is just a BIOS that probably fixes some other bugs and tightens the code I assume. Still valid to flash it I think.

Now that AMD published the new community update I guess another BIOS is close, hope they don't make it too long by releasing 0612

I guess it goes like this, the guys with a CH6 are able to test the betas and also the team do their things too, and from all the good data a BIOS for all the other boards trickles down.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> This help a lot, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my second computer, I am on 0614 bios and had to set my voltage to 1.375v at 3.8Ghz for my R7 1700. However, once I set the CPU Phase Control to Optimized and set the CPU LLC to level 4, I can now set my voltage to 1.325v and it only drops to 1.306v at full load.


Well, at home, I was able to set the LLC to level 4 and the CPU Phase Control to Optimized. Once I did that, I was able to set my R7 1700X to 1.275 VCore at 3.8 Ghz and the VCore under load only drops to 1.262v. A quick run of IBT AVX passed but, I will need to do a maximum test over the weekend to see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## ksosx86

I've never had anything good ever come of filing a support ticket with a major OEM with deep pockets but - *shrugs* wth - filed one for this stupid motherboard and its shoddy support as far as the UEFI updates have gone and the complete lack of attention towards AMD's latest Micro-code releases.

*body of my ticket* - if I get a reply with a beta bios in my reply I'll make sure to upload it here via a link of course *doubtful*

In short, I have tried both the latest "0612" & "0614 beta" bios which reflects in its revision notes that it corrects the "LLC bug present" in this motherboard (PRIME X370-PRO). The problem is that both 0612 & 0614 still - at stock settings meaning my 1700X at defaults have fluctuating cpu-VID voltages as high as 1.450V when idling or even in the UEFI - this was not the case in prior revisions (UEFI versions) also - if one overclocks and selects an LLC level - say 1 to 3 - the effect is null, meaning Vdroop does not take effect.

Voltage will still climb as high as the AMD non-recommending ceiling of 1.450V when overclocking per-say 3.8 GHZ at a setting of 1.4V (LLC1) it won't lock down. It will bounce upwards to as high as 1.526V at times - I can confirm this by switching from CPUID's HWMonitor to the internal UEFI's readings. Meaning rebooting - going into UEFI and under no load - witnessing the bizarre voltage fluctuation. These spikes occurs more severely in 0614 I've noticed than in 0612.

What I would really like - as well as the rest of the community I am assuming is - an updated BIOS including the new AGESA with a LLC that actually works - meaning anything but Level 1 implements a form of Vdroop like every other ASUS Motherboard I've ever owned. Whereas 2-5 yield forms of Vdroop against the manually or offset user-set cpu voltage. If this cannot be done - explain it - let us know because many have purchased this board and this level of little to nill reply is not feasible if we are to continue purchasing ASUS AM4 Motherboards when I own an MSI X370 Gaming Plus Motherboard that has no LLC issues of the like & recently resolved many issues via a BIOS update containing AMD's new AGESA micro-code & new fixes of their own of-course.


----------



## nappydrew

There has to be some bugs in this latest release, with all these varied results. I'm seeing improvement with it. To clarify, I was never able to get my RAM over 2933, until today. I set old BIOS (0604) back to defaults, reset machine, downloaded 0612, flashed with EZ update, went into new BIOS, turned on DOCP, and boom, all of the sudden, I'm running my G. Skill Flare X at 3200Mhz, with no issues. That said, I did try to push the CPU a little harder, to see if there was any support for that, and I actually noticed higher temps, when going over 3.9, than I did with 0604. Still seeing best results with CPU set to optimize, LLC set at Level 3. Vcore1.3875v, SOC 1.15v.

I wonder if they throttled back some of the CPU's OC'ing ability, to compensate for better RAM support for B die? I know an AMD rep stated the other day, that for right now, he would recommend only using the Samsung B die kits. Makes me wonder if they didn't optimize for Samsung. It's not like he didn't know what was coming down the pipe on these latest BIOS updates. Everywhere I look I'm seeing more and more companies stress the importance of sticking to QVL's. Just seems odd that the latest update seems to not only not support a lot of the RAM ppl have been running with no problems at certain speeds, but may have actually narrowed the spectrum, in order to make just a few RAM kits work better, while everyone else suffers. I feel for those of you having issues.


----------



## Gettz8488

Will Asus add pstate overclocking the the x370? The soft ware just keep crashing my system. i set everything to default/auto just to test it i set pstate0 to 35x/1.35V and it crashed i can't change any setting without it black screening


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Will Asus add pstate overclocking the the x370? The soft ware just keep crashing my system. i set everything to default/auto just to test it i set pstate0 to 35x/1.35V and it crashed i can't change any setting without it black screening


Software? Are you referring to ASUS 5-way optimizer, AKA - AI 3? Because if so, it's very buggy right now. Unless you're very careful with it, and know what to avoid, it' can cause serious instability issues. Trust me, I learned the hard way... especially if you're running it AND adjusting things in BIOS, manually. Seems to often cause conflicts with multipliers and voltages.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> Software? Are you referring to ASUS 5-way optimizer, AKA - AI 3? Because if so, it's very buggy right now. Unless you're very careful with it, and know what to avoid, it' can cause serious instability issues. Trust me, I learned the hard way... especially if you're running it AND adjusting things in BIOS, manually. Seems to often cause conflicts with multipliers and voltages.


I'm talking about the zenstates Software from asus that elmor sent out.


----------



## Vorado

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram

New bios with new AGESA mid-late june ??


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram
> 
> New bios with new AGESA mid-late june ??


This is a very informative link. Thanks so much! I just read answers to questions I didn't even know I had. Hopefully ASUS will have a jump on this, since they already had BETA versions released for CH6


----------



## SaccoSVD

Just tried LLC Auto and 1.375V with my Multimeter. (40Ghz clock)

Idle: Swings from 1.300V to 1.375V

Load: Stable at 1.35V

CPUz seems to read it right at LLC Auto for some reason.

The system is completely stable, something that was a real surprise to me. Passed CB15 and wPrime several times.

My SOC and CPU phase are set to "Optimized" and SOC at 1.1V - RAM at 1.35V and VTDDR at 0.6750

I'm gonna try 4.1Ghz now and see. EDIT: Nope, not even at 1.42V could I run CB15 at 4.1Ghz

BTW: Idle voltage at 1.42V LLC Auto: Swings from 1.35V to 1.42V in my Multimeter.

At that point I don't wanna try with higher vcore. Better wait for a better BIOS.


----------



## chriss745

This is unbelievable. I tried the new 1612 BIOS with my Kingston 16GB kit (HX432C16PB3K2/16), it still doesn't work neither 2933 nor on 3200, but thanks to ASUS I am not able to downgrade back to 1515 anymore what was able to work on 2933. So instead of going one step forward, I went two steps backward. WHY?? Why I cannot downgrade my BIOS? I cannot believe there is any technical reason behind that.

Does any of you know a trick how to force downgrade the BIOS? I tried to call the local ASUS support, but of course they don't support motherboards. I am really disappointed in ASUS, I always bought ASUS motherboard in the past 10 years, but it looks that was my final one. What they do nowadays is a disaster!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> This is unbelievable. I tried the new 1612 BIOS with my Kingston 16GB kit (HX432C16PB3K2/16), it still doesn't work neither 2933 nor on 3200, but thanks to ASUS I am not able to downgrade back to 1515 anymore what was able to work on 2933. So instead of going one step forward, I went two steps backward. WHY?? Why I cannot downgrade my BIOS? I cannot believe there is any technical reason behind that.
> 
> Does any of you know a trick how to force downgrade the BIOS? I tried to call the local ASUS support, but of course they don't support motherboards. I am really disappointed in ASUS, I always bought ASUS motherboard in the past 10 years, but it looks that was my final one. What they do nowadays is a disaster!


I tried auto restore BIOS from the CD that came with MB but now it can't read the drive and CD in it from BIOS.


----------



## chriss745

Eventually it looks I bricked my board. The Windows BIOS update utility did let me to flash the 1515 ROM, the flash completed successfully but it doesn't POST anymore. I tried to clear CMOS, but no luck. RIP x370-PRO, I start the RMA process. It is a shame a dual BIOS board can be bricked by ASUS BIOS update tools...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> Eventually it looks I bricked my board. The Windows BIOS update utility did let me to flash the 1515 ROM, the flash completed successfully but it doesn't POST anymore. I tried to clear CMOS, but no luck. RIP x370-PRO, I start the RMA process. It is a shame a dual BIOS board can be bricked by ASUS BIOS update tools...


Bad luck, sorry about that. Asus have been slipping with customer support for some time now. I had better luck with Gigabyte last few years but this time it didn't come up with a good MB otherwise I would have gotten their MB. Looks like old outsiders like MSI and Acer got ready earlier than those main ones.


----------



## Gettz8488

Can someone help me out, i don't got much xp overclocking amd i have it at 3.8ghz 1.34 vcore completely stable intelburntest games everything doesn't crash. Now is there a way i can get these overclocks to downclock on idle? if there isn't will my overclock lower life expectency of my chip? and i'm having trouble clocking my ripjaws V higher if anyone has some settings that worked for them would be a huge help! sorry for chopped up grammar


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Can someone help me out, i don't got much xp overclocking amd i have it at 3.8ghz 1.34 vcore completely stable intelburntest games everything doesn't crash. Now is there a way i can get these overclocks to downclock on idle? if there isn't will my overclock lower life expectency of my chip? and i'm having trouble clocking my ripjaws V higher if anyone has some settings that worked for them would be a huge help! sorry for chopped up grammar


Asus utility ZenStates is the only way.


----------



## Gigabytes

Well I am unable to revert my bios back to 0515 and according to Asus I will never be able to. So basically this new bios that stated stability increase has cost me about 30% in memory performance and Asus can do nothing. Going to try my retailer but is been like 70 days since purchase so... I may be up the creek without a paddle. Wish they had of stated in the bios notes that upgrading will result in the inability to revert, very disappointing.

It's like being kicked in the balls then when you buckle over in pain they kick you in the teeth.


----------



## Gech

After I finish my build I could hear my system boot and go to BIOS but I couldn't install Windows 10 because it stuck every time on the loading screen after I restart 2 times . I could hear my system boot but the screen is black no matter what I do (Asus prime x370 and ryzen 1700) . What can I do fix it?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gech*
> 
> After I finish my build I could hear my system boot and go to BIOS but I couldn't install Windows 10 because it stuck every time on the loading screen after I restart 2 times . I could hear my system boot but the screen is black no matter what I do (Asus prime x370 and ryzen 1700) . What can I do fix it?


What are you installing from ?


----------



## Gech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> What are you installing from ?


I tried to with 2 different 2 USBs but now can't even go to BIOS


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gech*
> 
> I tried to with 2 different 2 USBs but now can't even go to BIOS


Than it's the BIOS you have problem with, did you reset it ?


----------



## Gech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Than it's the BIOS you have problem with, did you reset it ?


Not yet should I remove the CMOS battery and wait 5 mins and then put it back?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gech*
> 
> Not yet should I remove the CMOS battery and wait 5 mins and then put it back?


Just unplug from power and connect two contacts for CMOS reset. Those are 2 top (of 4) contacts to the right of USB3 connector.for couple of seconds.


----------



## Gech

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Just unplug from power and connect two contacts for CMOS reset. Those are 2 top (of 4) contacts to the right of USB3 connector.for couple of seconds.


With what should I connect it ? Wouldn't be easier if I removed the CMOS battery? BTW ty for your help


----------



## MishelLngelo

A small screw driver or any small conductor like paper clip. Removing battery doesn't always work with UEFI systems.


----------



## Gech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> A small screw driver or any small conductor like paper clip. Removing battery doesn't always work with UEFI systems.


Now I can go to BIOS but I still can't install Windows 10


----------



## MishelLngelo

OK, next step, is that USB prepped to work with UEFI and disk to install windows on empty ? Best if it's just one raw partition.


----------



## Gech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> OK, next step, is that USB prepped to work with UEFI and disk to install windows on empty ? Best if it's just one raw partition.


I test with 1 ram and I pass the loading.
So one of them is faulty?


----------



## Gech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> OK, next step, is that USB prepped to work with UEFI and disk to install windows on empty ? Best if it's just one raw partition.


I tried again with both rams again and it is working


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gech*
> 
> I tried again with both rams again and it is working


Oh, good, yell when you finish installation.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> OK so I did some new tests with OFFSET mode, and it seems like the downvolting is working!
> 
> In manual mode with voltage set to 1.325 I would read roughly 80-83W at idle, as opposed to 76-79W in Auto. Now I tried offset mode with an offset of +0.1375, which gets added to the base amount of 1.1875 for a total of 1.325V.
> HWiNFO still doesn't report any downvolting...just the usual fluctuations down to ~1.312 rather than the 1.0xx that I see with Auto mode. HOWEVER, my watt reader shows idle wattages in the same 76-79W range as Auto mode.
> 
> So it seems as though Cool n' Quiet DOES work as long as you use OFFSET mode...NOT manual! Even though it doesn't appear to be working according to HWiNFO.
> 
> EDIT: Be careful when using offset mode though! When I first tried it I switched from manual 1.35 to offset +0.1625 because I thought it would add that number to 1.1875...but when I saved and rebooted I was seeing over 1.5V! I had also read on other threads that offset mode is what disables Cool n' Quiet and they had to use manual for it to work (they may have had different motherboards though) so that's why I didn't try it again until now.
> 
> Make sure you set your VCore to Auto, and then reboot FIRST. After you reboot and you are seeing 1.1875, THEN apply your offset.


How did you set it to cool and quiet mode? i just can't find the setting would be much appreciated


----------



## Gech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Oh, good, yell when you finish installation.


I just did but it shows only 8gb, so one of the 2 is faulty








Edit: Ty for your help though
I will probably contact the store and let them know that one of the 2 is faulty

2nd Edit: Now If I want to OC around 3.7 how much voltage should I try 1st?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Funny the validation doesn't include the core VID (for now I guess)

https://valid.x86.fr/2wtwjs


----------



## Gettz8488

I got the 1700x I tried everything on stock voltages are spiking to 1.5 then going back down. I'm so frustrated been trying for a few days now to overclock which I did fine at 38 1.35 Vcore but the fact that it doesn't downclock or down bolt has me worried about chip life so I set to auto and voltages are lower but with spikes to 1.5


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I got the 1700x I tried everything on stock voltages are spiking to 1.5 then going back down. I'm so frustrated been trying for a few days now to overclock which I did fine at 38 1.35 Vcore but the fact that it doesn't downclock or down bolt has me worried about chip life so I set to auto and voltages are lower but with spikes to 1.5


Did you take the measurements with a multimeter?


----------



## Gettz8488

@saccoo no ryzen master and hwinfo


----------



## SaccoSVD

right now no software really tells the truth about voltage. Knowledgeable people here said we should try to avoid LLC and use LLC Auto if possible (here I am at 4Ghz LLC Auto) or LLC 1

Having high voltage at idle is not harmful as high amp current is not passing through the CPU, your load voltage is what's important.

Here at LLC auto 1.375V at idle swings up and down and at load it stays at 1.35V.

I was using LLC4 before and gave a vboost at load, then someone PMd me and told me to be careful about peaks. (which I was aware of) ...then his comment made me try LLC auto and it worked.

My SOC is at 1.1V

RAM 1.35V
VTDDR 0.675
SOC and CPU phase "optimized"

a 1700x should in theory achieve 3.9 at 1.375V with these settings just fine.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Well I am unable to revert my bios back to 0515 and according to Asus I will never be able to. So basically this new bios that stated stability increase has cost me about 30% in memory performance and Asus can do nothing. Going to try my retailer but is been like 70 days since purchase so... I may be up the creek without a paddle. Wish they had of stated in the bios notes that upgrading will result in the inability to revert, very disappointing.
> 
> It's like being kicked in the balls then when you buckle over in pain they kick you in the teeth.


If it recognizes it's own version as a valid bios then it's premature to say that it can never be flashed to 0515 again.

Asus support via the forms on their web site has been completely wrong the last two times I contacted them that way.

1) asked what files were on the install disk. Response: Asus does NOT provide dvd drivers, only dvd players.

2) inquired about heat sinks for vrm on b350m-a motherboards. Response :vrm heat sink included already.

They must be very very small indeed on this motherboard.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> If it recognizes it's own version as a valid bios then it's premature to say that it can never be flashed to 0515 again.
> 
> Asus support via the forms on their web site has been completely wrong the last two times I contacted them that way.
> 
> 1) asked what files were on the install disk. Response: Asus does provide dvd drivers, only dvd players.
> 
> 2) inquired about heat sinks for vrm on b350m-a motherboards. Response :vrm heat sink included already.
> 
> They must be very very small indeed on this motherboard.


I agree, Asus support is rather ordinary. I found a way to back flash with the help of some guys on Guru and will be checking it out this weekend, I'm just a bit worried about a brick. I am considering to bail on this board and Asus next weekend cause I've been offered a reasonable out.


----------



## Gettz8488

Can anyone help me out I see people saying that cool and quiet is working with downvolting. Now I feel really stupid because I can't find that setting on my x370 pro bios can anyone show me where it's located


----------



## LRG5

ASUS remove it.


----------



## cheath

Anyone having high access times with their SSD on this motherboard?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Asus support is rather ordinary. .


"Rather sketchy" is my name for it but none are very helpful any more. I used to have nice conversations with support at Gigabyte few years ago but last time only answer to any of my questions was "We don't officially support that". (It had something to do with temperatures on my Ga MB).


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> right now no software really tells the truth about voltage. Knowledgeable people here said we should try to avoid LLC and use LLC Auto if possible (here I am at 4Ghz LLC Auto) or LLC 1
> 
> Having high voltage at idle is not harmful as high amp current is not passing through the CPU, your load voltage is what's important.
> 
> Here at LLC auto 1.375V at idle swings up and down and at load it stays at 1.35V.
> 
> I was using LLC4 before and gave a vboost at load, then someone PMd me and told me to be careful about peaks. (which I was aware of) ...then his comment made me try LLC auto and it worked.
> 
> My SOC is at 1.1V
> 
> RAM 1.35V
> VTDDR 0.675
> SOC and CPU phase "optimized"
> 
> a 1700x should in theory achieve 3.9 at 1.375V with these settings just fine.


Don't look at VDDCR voltage but at SVI2/TFN, SVI2 TFN voltage never goes over what you set it too in bios usually with LLC1 it's like 0.3-0.5v lower at stress testing loads


----------



## Plonide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I had the exact same problem both with the Fans and with the AI Suite.
> 
> I've learned how to set the fans right from the BIOS.
> 
> I think putting the Fans in DC mode allow you to go really slow on them. Specially the CPU ones.
> 
> Anyway, uninstall the AI suite and run your Fan Tuner again from the BIOS, then set fans like this.
> 
> Min speed 600RPM
> Max Temp 75
> Max Duty 80
> Mid Temp 70
> Mid Duty 50
> LowTemp 50
> Low Duty 45
> 
> Or so....you'll see how your fan speed changes instantly in the monitor screen, specially the low duty one since from the BIOS your temps are the lowest.
> 
> Right now I have my two radiator fans connected with a Y cable into the CPU header. At 700rpm.
> 
> AIO pump into "Chassis 1" At 1400RPM
> 
> Exhaust in "Chassis 2" at 900RPM
> 
> They seem fixed all the time, my temps are just 30 at idle and 60 at load. If i test long enough and reach 70 they all ramp up a tad bit, if I stress the CPU with one of the OCCT heavy tests the temp go higher than that and they all ramp up to 100%
> 
> For normal use is a 24/7 ultra silent machine.(audio studio)
> 
> ---
> 
> Regarding the AI suite, in the past I was getting random crashes at 4Ghz even with high vcore until I discovered it was the AI suite all along. Last week I uninstalled it and ever since I have no crashes and could lower my vcore from 1.41V to 1.375V (LLC4)


I removed the AI suite and after a couple of reboots I don't seem to have the minus temperatures reading anymore. (-71°C).
Unfortunately even with Q-fan in the uefi set to DC instead of PWM, the chassis fan still ramps up to full speed (2000 RPM) while I have it set to the lowest it can go of 60% under 50°C.
Booted up the computer and went to do some other stuff and an hour later it was at max speed. So the pc was idle...
Ryzen master reads 35°C
1700X @ 3800Mhz
1.325 vcore
LLC 2
Still on bios 6004 and since there is no changelog and people are reporting that they can't roll back I'll stay on this one for now.
I'll try another fanheader in the mean time.


----------



## chrisjames61

Is there any news on an upcoming bios update for the near future?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Is there any news on an upcoming bios update for the near future?


According to reports, mid to late June (if lucky).


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plonide*
> 
> I removed the AI suite and after a couple of reboots I don't seem to have the minus temperatures reading anymore. (-71°C).
> Unfortunately even with Q-fan in the uefi set to DC instead of PWM, the chassis fan still ramps up to full speed (2000 RPM) while I have it set to the lowest it can go of 60% under 50°C.
> Booted up the computer and went to do some other stuff and an hour later it was at max speed. So the pc was idle...
> Ryzen master reads 35°C
> 1700X @ 3800Mhz
> 1.325 vcore
> LLC 2
> Still on bios 6004 and since there is no changelog and people are reporting that they can't roll back I'll stay on this one for now.
> I'll try another fanheader in the mean time.


Run the fan tuner again. I thought the same and now I have total control over the BIOS.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> According to reports, mid to late June (if lucky).


That is a letdown.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> That is a letdown.


It really is, I wanted to get more or different RAM but now have to put it on hold. Also wanted to experiment with better OC but BIOS and problem with getting AM4 kit for cooler also put a damper on the plans. I don't remember last time I didn't OC system for so long.


----------



## Ch13f

working with latest bios i noticed that zenstates oc does not working property ???? (cpu volt does not drop)?
does anyone has noticed it?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here it works perfectly fine.


----------



## iNeri

Works fine for me too

BTW, hows your chipset temps? mine is about 67º max. Its normal?


----------



## SaccoSVD

On air it is on a single CB15 run. On water you can reach that after stressing long enough but more than 5min


----------



## Ch13f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here it works perfectly fine.


my bios settings :
cpu voltage auto
soc = 1.1V
cpu multi auto
cpu phase control optim

if i boot with the AsusZenState disabled voltage and clocks goes down at idle
if the AsusZenState is enabled only clocks


----------



## SaccoSVD

Is the ryzen power plan selected?


----------



## Ch13f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is the ryzen power plan selected?


i have the latest drivers . i think its included (balanced is enabled)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch13f*
> 
> i have the latest drivers . i think its included (balanced is enabled)


funny tho, you probably need to reinstall zenstates


----------



## Ch13f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> funny tho, you probably need to reinstall zenstates


i tried that :/


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is the ryzen power plan selected?


For some reason any time I switch my zenstates option for example p0 is 34x/1.35V if I change it too 35/1.35 I get instant crash


----------



## Ch13f

i dont know *** is happening .... :S

all was ok with 604


----------



## ragogas

I've been trying to figure out what is going on with the voltage readings with my x370 pro prime. I have an Ryzen 1700 which is currently running at the latest bios 0612. OC of 4.0Ghz. CPU voltage is set manually at 1.4v with LLC of 4. Anything lower makes the OC unstable. I see two cpu voltages listed in Hwinfo. VDDCR CPU and CPU core voltage (SV12 TFN). The bios and HWinfo64 report VDDCR CPU voltage at a minimum of about 1.417 or 1.427 at idle. Under load it jumps to 1.405 to 1.506. This is much higher than the 1.425 suggested by AMD to stay under. However, when I looked at the CPU core voltage (SV12 TFN), it shows what I actually set in the bios, which is 1.4v and while under load its shows a Vdroop to 1.387. Is this the voltage I should be basing my overclocks off of and if so, why does the bios insist on showing VDDCR? Does anyone know what the difference is between them? My temps are around 62-65C under load for 10+ minutes with Corsair 110i with fans running about 50%. This doesn't seem to line up with a processor running at 1.5v shown by the VDDCR voltage so that leads me to think that (SV12 TFN) is the closest to what is actually going on but I want to be careful. I've included a picture of my testing.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Ok, I could use some suggestions please. For instance, when someone here posted that you could set the CPU Phase control to optimized, LLC4 worked well after that and my VDroop is minimal now on both of my X370 Pro's. I am hoping that I am missing something similar because, whether it is my 1700 or 1700x, whenever I go past 3.8 GHz, I receive Whea logger errors with the Cache Hierarchy as the culprit. No matter the amount of voltage I throw at them makes any difference at all.

The 1700 is using 4 x 8GB of GSkill Aegis ram and the 1700X is using 4 x 8GB of GSkill Ripjaws memory. (0614 bios and 0515 bios on the second.) Even setting the memory to 2133 make no difference.


----------



## Ch13f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here it works perfectly fine.


which bios version do you have?


----------



## crakej

I've seen someone testing voltages with a meter and they said that SVI2 were the nearest - but that's not gospel! It can and will vary between boards.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch13f*
> 
> which bios version do you have?


0611


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 0611


Where did you find 0611 ? First one after 0604 is 0612.


----------



## Ch13f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 0611


0611?
do you mean 0612*?

(i havent seen anywhere 611)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch13f*
> 
> 0611?
> do you mean 0612*?
> 
> (i havent seen anywhere 611)


Shoot! Sorry. Yes 0612

I'm not in front of my machine right now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

This is how is set it.

Cpu and vcore = auto
Ram at2666 13.14.14.14.26 timings
Ram volt = 1.35 - ram termination 0.675v

CPU LLC Auto
CPU and SOC phase optimized
All AMD CBS options enabled.

Zenstates with:

40x - 1.375v
32x - 1.3v
22x - 1v


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> This is how is set it.
> 
> Cpu and vcore = auto
> Ram at2666 13.14.14.14.26 timings
> Ram volt = 1.35 - ram termination 0.675v
> 
> CPU LLC Auto
> CPU and SOC phase optimized
> All AMD CBS options enabled.
> 
> Zenstates with:
> 
> 40x - 1.375v
> 32x - 1.3v
> 22x - 1v


Is there any reason you can think of that would make zenstates crash my pc? No matter what setting I put my screen just goes black


----------



## SaccoSVD

Can you post all your BIOS and zenstates settings again please?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Ok, I could use some suggestions please. For instance, when someone here posted that you could set the CPU Phase control to optimized, LLC4 worked well after that and my VDroop is minimal now on both of my X370 Pro's. I am hoping that I am missing something similar because, whether it is my 1700 or 1700x, whenever I go past 3.8 GHz, I receive Whea logger errors with the Cache Hierarchy as the culprit. No matter the amount of voltage I throw at them makes any difference at all.
> 
> The 1700 is using 4 x 8GB of GSkill Aegis ram and the 1700X is using 4 x 8GB of GSkill Ripjaws memory. (0614 bios and 0515 bios on the second.) Even setting the memory to 2133 make no difference.


I used llc 4 and my vdroop was minimal only in hwinfo.

Once i tried with my multimeter i found it was in reality a vboost from 1.375v to 1.4v at load.

That is a small vboost but the peaks were a concern.

Someone suggested to use llc auto, which i did and now my vdroop is from 1.375v to 1.35

The funny thing us that the system is totally stable at 40ghz with those volts.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can you post all your BIOS and zenstates settings again please?


Vcore auto llc auto soc auto ram is ddoc which is 2400 15/15 that's about it can't think of any other setting since not near pc but I left almost everything auto but ram


----------



## SaccoSVD

Try SOC voltage at 1.1v (is safe) and CPU and SOC phase switch freq to optimized.

You can just copy my settings and put a lower multiplier / voltage in zenstates and of course your own ram settings.

I would recommend against docp. Probably you can get your ram running a lot faster if set manually.

I can't think about something besides too low vcore or the ai suite interfering with zenstates could cause it to crash. Reinstalling the service could help. I decided weeks ago to srop using the ai suite cause it was causing black screens, i advice to stay away from it until future versions.

Try also turning the pc completely off, turn the psu off then back on. That helped me when the bios was kinda confussed in the past.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Try SOC voltage at 1.1v (is safe) and CPU and SOC phase switch freq to optimized. I
> 
> You can just copy my settings and put a lower multiplier / voltage in zenstates and of course your own ram settings.
> 
> I would recommend against docp. Probably you can get your ram running a lot faster if set manually.
> 
> I can't think about something besides too low vcore or the ai suite interfering with zenstates could cause it to crash. Reinstalling the service could help. I decided weeks ago to srop using the ai suite cause it was causing black screens, i advice to stay away from it until future versions.
> 
> Try also turning the pc completely off, turn the psu off then back on. That helped me when the bios was kinda confussed in the past.


have the ripjaws V 2400 I'm not bey good at memory clocking any ideal setting you might know?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> I agree, Asus support is rather ordinary. I found a way to back flash with the help of some guys on Guru and will be checking it out this weekend, I'm just a bit worried about a brick. I am considering to bail on this board and Asus next weekend cause I've been offered a reasonable out.


create a bootable usb flash drive formatted with one partition fat 32/16 rufus has been my goto media creator for this as you can choose to install freedos without additional software

https://ami.com/en/download-license-agreement/?DownloadFile=Aptio_V_AMI_Firmware_Update_Utility.zip

dig down to the afudos folder and extract afudos.exe to your flash drive

place your desired bios version on the flash drive.

Now clear your bios settings if you haven't already. The safest way to actually get them all cleared quickly is to use the jumper. Loading optimized defaults tends to leave things behind.

Boot to the flash drive.

afudos _yourbiosname_.cap /P /B /N

12 steps later it should be back at a command prompt. your bios is done.

it is recommended that you shut down at this point, clear cmos via jumper. When you restart you'll be on your target bios starting from scratch.

It works but afudos is not supported any longer. so use with appropriate caution. Asus has at least 2 easy fixes if/when they address the problem.

webhiker at guru3d has pictures in his post here


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> have the ripjaws V 2400 I'm not bey good at memory clocking any ideal setting you might know?


Try DOCP at other clockspeeds first, without changing anything. And see if one of those settings boot. You can try 2666 then 2999...your RAM might take it.

If it doesn't work using DOCP then go manual on your memory setting and choose 2666

You can set your RAM voltage to 1.35V by default or even 1.4V if you need more, those are safe voltages and should not pose any danger to your sticks (I assume they have heatsinks)

Don't set the RAM voltage higher than 1.45V (unless someone else says is safe and can be confirmed)...mine is set at 1.35V which is the typical voltage for 3000mhz RAM.

At 1.35V you need to set the VTDDR voltage to 0.675V (it always needs to be half of your RAM voltage) or 0.7V if you set the RAM voltage to 1.4V

Go slow upwards on your RAM clock and voltage. Your's is "rated" 2400mhz so is truly being overclocked....mine is 3000mhz so at 2666 is actually underclocked. I've seen some people overclocking 2400mhz RAM up to 3200mhz (tho I would be more conservative in your place)

SOC at 1.1v seems to be very important to stabilize all.

Once you can boot at a certain RAM speed you can try tightening the ram timings, if your's is say 11-13-13-13-26 you can try first 9-13-13-13-26 and go low until you cannot post....then go back to the lowest good number....then go with the other timings ..say your minimum CAS was 8....and your timings are now 8-13-13-13-26, now you can try 8-12-12-12-24 (the last one has to be the sum of Trcdrd and Trcdwr) and keep going lower until you cannot POST or boot.

Once you found your minimum times where you can boot you need to start stressing and testing the RAM, either by using some test that uses a lot of RAM. These's an app called OCCT than has a "LINPACK" test you can set to use 90% RAM. Windows has also a memory diagnostic app that you can set to run on your next boot and will scan all your RAM for errors.


----------



## Kloudx

im sooo happy i bit the bullet n bought the Gskill 3200 ram


----------



## Ch13f

i tried everything except format.... i also downflashed to version bios 515 !!
I found the cause of voltage not drooping at last!! its was not the bios . BUT CORSAIR LINK (psu monitor program) !!!!


----------



## Gigabytes

Managed to get my bios back to 0515 using afudos from AMI. Three cheers for the overclocking forums.

I had Zenstates go all stupid on me causing black screens. Had to uninstall the application, delete it all from drive then enter registry and remove all instances of Zenstates in there. Reboot then install fresh copy.

Zenstates also has a weird interaction with windows power management. For example,

Here is my ZenStates, I have a 0.025 Vcore offset in bios to keep my memory overclock stable


I configure AMD Ryzen Balanced this way and get these clock results


I change 64% to 65% and get this


At least ZenStates does something with all cores for overclocking, but it is not interacting properly with windows power, personally I think windows power management needs work. But 64/65 seems to be a flip point. Weird interaction.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Managed to get my bios back to 0515 using afudos from AMI. Three cheers for the overclocking forums.
> 
> I had Zenstates go all stupid on me causing black screens. Had to uninstall the application, delete it all from drive then enter registry and remove all instances of Zenstates in there. Reboot then install fresh copy.
> 
> Zenstates also has a weird interaction with windows power management. For example,
> 
> Here is my ZenStates, I have a 0.025 Vcore offset in bios to keep my memory overclock stable
> 
> 
> I configure AMD Ryzen Balanced this way and get these clock results
> 
> 
> I change 64% to 65% and get this
> 
> 
> At least ZenStates does something with all cores for overclocking, but it is not interacting properly with windows power, personally I think windows power management needs work. But 64/65 seems to be a flip point. Weird interaction.


I'm getting those same black screens tried reinstalling and removing from registry but still black screen


----------



## Gigabytes

Black screen can also be not enough core voltage. Make sure you know what voltage your Vcore needs before you program the p-state.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Black screen can also be not enough core voltage. Make sure you know what voltage your Vcore needs before you program the p-state.


I don't think it's that for example just to test it i put p0 at 33x at 1.35V still black screens. By any chance do you know if asus removed cool and quiet from bios? because for the life of me i can't find it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think 0612 is messing around with my SATA drives.

First I couldn't scan a drive, nor from Windows or from DOS, from windows it black screened, from DOS I could see it and scan it once and the system froze at 91%

On a second attempt I didn't see it listed in DOS anymore.

Then I try restarting again in DOS and cannot see the drive. Boot to windows, the drive is there, I can browse etc... CrystalDiskInfo tells me the drive is healthy.

Then I try again to reboot to DOS, and now I get a message "windows cannot boot, error number, and a message "an expected device is not connected or accessible""

Now, I check in the BIOS in ADvanced->SATA and my Windows disk is there (SATA1 Gray, Samsung EVO 850), but is not there somehow in the Boot priority options anymore to be selected.

i check in the HD boot priorities (below USB priorities) and set SATA 1 on the top.

Now I can see SATA 1 in the priority list again, set it...save and windows boots just fine.

I seriously think 0612 has to do with it somehow. That is plain weird.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yeah, funny things are happening. I have 2 SSDs, one with W10 and other with Linux Mint, each installed separately and own UEFI partitions. Also two HDD without any OS on them (Local disks for storage). No problem with tham but CD/DVD drive is acting funny, unless I have another HDD connected in grey position CD/DVD drive is seen in BIOS but not able to boot from it or find BIOS file on it. Also seen by W10 but can't read from it. SSDs and HDDs behave properly and I an chose any as BOOT device.
Still trying to install W7 and although I injected all drivers it's still looking for some unidentified driver and fails installation.


----------



## Gigabytes

On 0612 I could not get my PC to sleep anymore, never had issues with hard drives though. You can downgrade your bios back to 0515 using afudos from AMI to take it to say 0511 then Asus Bupdate to take it back to 0515.

On 0612

1. Computer stopped sleeping
2. I lost my 3200, 2933 and 2666 ram timings (it's behaving like the bios is reading my ram info then arbitrarily saying 2400 is your max speed)
3. Memory latency shot up even with lower RAM timings
4. With the loss of overclock memory transfer rates plummeted 35%

So far for me at least, 0515 remains the best bios.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> I don't think it's that for example just to test it i put p0 at 33x at 1.35V still black screens. By any chance do you know if asus removed cool and quiet from bios? because for the life of me i can't find it.


The other states P1 and P2 will also black screen if their core voltage is too low. Virtually impossible to know which state caused the black screen, without a serious test bench. Try giving your Vcore a +0.025 offset in bios.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> create a bootable usb flash drive formatted with one partition fat 32/16 rufus has been my goto media creator for this as you can choose to install freedos without additional software
> 
> https://ami.com/en/download-license-agreement/?DownloadFile=Aptio_V_AMI_Firmware_Update_Utility.zip
> 
> [...]
> 
> It works but afudos is not supported any longer. so use with appropriate caution. Asus has at least 2 easy fixes if/when they address the problem.
> 
> webhiker at guru3d has pictures in his post here


I confirm that this worked for me as well, 0511 and then 0515 like in the link provided.

0612 didn't boot anything above 2133 for me whereas 0515 runs 2933 CL14 with no issues. I will be keeping that boot-able USB stick close by for the next sad BIOS updates.

Cheers.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm bit confused here, I downloaded Aptio_V_AMI_Firmware_Update_Utility.zip from that link but there's a folder "AMI AFU for Aptio V", when extracted there are folders "AFU" And "BGT".
Next I extracted AFUDOS.EXE on prepared USB bootable with FreeDOS. That part works and I was able to back up BIOS to a file. That's where I stopped. Except for x370pro.cap with 504 BIOS, what else is needed on that USB ???


----------



## SaccoSVD

Can't I just flash 0604 back by using the automatic crash BIOS recovery?

Which USB port should I use for that?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can't I just flash 0604 back by using the automatic crash BIOS recovery?
> 
> Which USB port should I use for that?


Did not work with b350m, tried every usb port.

afudos is pretty simple to use and was recommended long ago on the asus forums. It stopped being mentioned because ezflash, ezupdate and bupdater all worked well and have built in protections to keep you from inadvertently flashing an incorrect model's bios.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can't I just flash 0604 back by using the automatic crash BIOS recovery?
> 
> Which USB port should I use for that?


As far as I understood, it has to be first BIOS first and that's 0504, only after that any other one could be installed. I'd like to try 0515 first.


----------



## SaccoSVD

mmmm ok....I guess I'll say a 0612 and flash using afudos only if something goes beyond my control.

I just hope this BIOS doesn't kill one of my drives.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I'm bit confused here, I downloaded Aptio_V_AMI_Firmware_Update_Utility.zip from that link but there's a folder "AMI AFU for Aptio V", when extracted there are folders "AFU" And "BGT".
> Next I extracted AFUDOS.EXE on prepared USB bootable with FreeDOS. That part works and I was able to back up BIOS to a file. That's where I stopped. Except for x370pro.cap with 504 BIOS, what else is needed on that USB ???


afudos.exe and the bios you want to flash are all you need on the bootable usb.

Since sacco brought up usb ports, and it's possibly relevant, using the 3.0 ports is probably extra insurance. (I do it without thinking about it)


----------



## SaccoSVD

I have a windows recovery USB drive I made some time ago. Would that work?

I guess all you need is DOS in some form, where you can call afudos...right?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> mmmm ok....I guess I'll say a 0612 and flash using afudos only if something goes beyond my control.
> 
> I just hope this BIOS doesn't kill one of my drives.


Of the fixes available simply to asus a version of 612 with proper model identification will probably have to be updated via bupdater from a bootable usb.

ezflash, ezupdate check for compatible model id. Would have to tear apart 612 to find what string it has for model. it's not x370pro or b350m-a/csm . shrug.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I have a windows recovery USB drive I made some time ago. Would that work?
> 
> I guess all you need is DOS in some form, where you can call afudos...right?


https://ami.com/en/download-license-agreement/?DownloadFile=Aptio_V_AMI_Firmware_Update_Utility.zip

Asus still, I think, hosts a version of afudos but it was an older one. >.< I would have split out the exe file but licensing agreement and lazy habits. It's long and I don't care to read that much


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> afudos.exe and the bios you want to flash are all you need on the bootable usb.
> 
> Since sacco brought up usb ports, and it's possibly relevant, using the 3.0 ports is probably extra insurance. (I do it without thinking about it)


What about that second picture in http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5436391&postcount=1101 ??


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> What about that second picture in http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5436391&postcount=1101 ??


extra step probably not needed..

webhiker used afudos to flash a version older than the one desired

then used bupdater to flash desired version.

I skipped the step myself. I can flash to all other versions now without resort to bupdater but expect if I use 612 again I'm going to have to use afudos to change.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> extra step probably not needed..
> 
> webhiker used afudos to flash a version older than the one desired
> 
> then used bupdater to flash desired version.
> 
> I skipped the step myself. I can flash to all other versions now without resort to bupdater but expect if I use 612 again I'm going to have to use afudos to change.


OK. tnx, I'll try it like that.


----------



## SaccoSVD

With afudos, do I need to flash the first BIOS or can I flash 0604 directly?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> With afudos, do I need to flash the first BIOS or can I flash 0604 directly?


What I did was flash 0511 first with afudos and then flashed 0515 with bupdater (http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/BRenamerl.zip) from ASUS. Pretty much step by step the instructions here.

Not really sure if flashing 0515 with afudos from the get go would have made any difference, but I just chose to follow the exact steps mentioned in the link for extra safety.


----------



## SaccoSVD

How long do I have to wait for the bupdater blue "loading...." screen?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Oh nice. I needed to switch off the machine while in the loading screen from bupdater.

Now after clearing cmos the system does nothing when I turn it on. It does turn on and fans work but get nothing in the screen.

Well.... how long do I need to wait after a cmos clear?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Oh nice. I needed to switch off the machine while in the loading screen from bupdater.
> 
> Now after clearing cmos the system does nothing when I turn it on.
> 
> Well.... how long do I need to wait after a cmos clear?


Was a long time with extra step. Turn on and twiddle thumbs... during bupdate the gui probably masks the same steps afudos shows as happening. Never turn off machine during bios update is standard safety practice


----------



## SaccoSVD

Stuck in the "loading..." window before entering bupdater


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Stuck in the "loading..." window before entering bupdater


so you had entered bupdater /i_biosname_

if so crashfree bios recovery approach time.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yes i am on it. But have no video now and i tried all ports and nothing happens besides the leds on and the fans on. I might even try to connect the optical drive and see.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yes i am on it. But have no video now and i tried all ports and nothing happens besides the leds on and the fans on. I might even try to connect the optical drive and see.


legacy ports for usb. that'd be the 3.0 ones. I do not remember if one is preferred on any of the asus boards. manual does not indicate one for x370pro

crash free looks like it may have preference for the exact file being updated when failure occurred. that one, your target bios (604?) and 612 would be the ones I'd have handy.

system speaker? beep codes. and are any of your led's that are running set up in bios? when those change color I know the bios is engaged and cpu is doing.. something... wraith led handy for this otherwise system can power on and be doing nothing.

I would probably pull battery and clear cmos and then see what it did when powered on.


----------



## veckans

0612 & 0614 gave me a lot of wierd stutter and even brief freezes in games. GPU clocks that were stable with 0604 crashed with 0612/0614.

Downgraded to 0604 and now everything runs smooth again. Better to wait for a final release with AGESA 1.0.0.6


----------



## SaccoSVD

Shoot! I tried.

Removing battery. Clear cmos properly three times.

No usb port turns my usb stick. The cd drive is connected to sata 1, spins up and nothing else.

All pcie cards are disconnected besides the video card.

Nothing... cant get to even read from the cd drive or any usb stick.

God da mit!!!!!!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Keyboard doesnt lit either, just flashes but never gets on.

Pgffffffffhdhfhffjfj schaisse!!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Also tried with two sticks of ram only.


----------



## Ch13f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Also tried with two sticks of ram only.


1)what version of bios did you flash with bupdater??
2)and which one usb port did you chose ?
3)which brand usb drive ??

you can try to change bios chip
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-PRIME-X370-PRO-ROG-STRIX-Z270F-GAMING-/382040706124?hash=item58f3668c4c:g:yB4AAOSwB-1Y72Y~

but if the mb wont recover somehow , DONT buy ASUS motherboard ever again...


----------



## SaccoSVD

I was attempting to flash 0604 and bupdater didnt go past "loading..." end of story.

I fid succesfully flashed the one on the cd, after that i tried bupdater and here i am.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I was attempting to flash 0604 and bupdater didnt go past "loading..." end of story.
> 
> I fid succesfully flashed the one on the cd, after that i tried bupdater and here i am.


Sounds like usb ports were not working. perhaps they died during previous update attempt.


----------



## Ch13f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Glad it worked. Sounds like usb ports were not working. perhaps they died during previous update attempt.


i dont think that it worked ... he succesfully flashed only the first part


----------



## SaccoSVD

No it didnt. I tried hooking up some cables to some headphones and see if i hear any beep. None. I have no proper pc speaker cause stupid asus didnr peovide one with the board.


----------



## Ch13f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> No it didnt. I tried hooking up some cables to some headphones and see if i hear any beep. None. I have no proper pc speaker cause stupid asus didnr peovide one with the board.


i think that yours fault was the flashing 604 and not 515 . maybe they change something with 604 form.....

some one recoved the asus prime b350m. by the following this way ->
Quote:


> Finally got it working by just putting the new BIOS on a USB, renaming the file to "PRB350MA.CAP" and plug it in a USB port, then power ON. CrashFree 3 kicks in and start the BIOS flashing tool and it worked! So board is Working again. I will remove that POS software from Windows so it never happen again


Try with PRX370PRO.CAP name


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> No it didnt. I tried hooking up some cables to some headphones and see if i hear any beep. None. I have no proper pc speaker cause stupid asus didnr peovide one with the board.


You hooked them to the front panel speaker connector? I jacked one from an old case. less hassle when I need one. Beep codes can be handy


----------



## SaccoSVD

PR370PRO.CAP didnt work. Tried many different bios 0502 0504 0510 0511 0604 just cant get into crashfree.

Even tried burning a cd and trying all of these from the cd too


----------



## SaccoSVD

Managed to hear he beeps. I get one beep. That means either.

Vga detected.
Quickboot disabled
Or most likely no keyboard detected.

I've tried with two usb keyboards without success...darn, do i really have to buy a ps/2 keyboard just to try? Ordered an adapter. Lets see


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> PR370PRO.CAP didnt work. Tried many different bios 0502 0504 0510 0511 0604 just cant get into crashfree.
> 
> Even tried burning a cd and trying all of these from the cd too


I think BRenamer renames the BIOS file to X370PRO.CAP so try naming it like that instead of PR370PRO.CAP. Most likely CrashFree is looking for X370PRO.CAP on the stick. If you already tried with BRenamer and I've missed it then ignore this.

Also I've found this info, you can see if it confirms: "Finally, plug the USB drive with the BIOS file named "X370PRO.CAP" into the "CrashFree port" of your motherboard. For my ASUS X370 Prime this was the LOWER RIGHT USB 3 port".

Hope it helps.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, BRenamer renames any downloaded BIOS file to X370PRO.CAP and it's always that name so only one file could be in root folder USB.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I think BRenamer renames the BIOS file to X370PRO.CAP so try naming it like that instead of PR370PRO.CAP. Most likely CrashFree is looking for X370PRO.CAP on the stick. If you already tried with BRenamer and I've missed it then ignore this.
> 
> Also I've found this info, you can see if it confirms: "Finally, plug the USB drive with the BIOS file named "X370PRO.CAP" into the "CrashFree port" of your motherboard. For my ASUS X370 Prime this was the LOWER RIGHT USB 3 port".
> 
> Hope it helps.


Is that the one next to NIC Rj45 ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Im gonna try some more today. God dammit!


----------



## Nekrosmas

Hello there.

I am about to purchase the X370 Prime and a pair of Flare X DDR4 3200mhz.
I have checked G.skill's QVL and it doesn't list the Prime there - and judging from various source it seem that it won't work over 2933, which worries me quite a bit.

Are there anyone that are able to reach 3200 and what are your settings? The default DOCP profile worked for you?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Got a beeper and a usb to ps2 adapter.

Wont work.

Lesson learned. Never ever play with afudos or bupdater unless you wanna brick your mobo.


----------



## crakej

*My ongoing conversation with ASUS Tech Support:*

*Me to them*

Sent: 2017-05-27 17:53:19
Subject: Re: Motherboard PRIME X370-PRO;ASUS Service No=E1705166697
Thanks for your reply

I must point out that the Prime X370 is not working for most users as advertised. I'd like to know why the CH6 gets an almost instant update to AGESA 1.0.0.6, and we get (eventually) an update which for me has not improved anything - in fact my machine is less stable. The fans still do not calibrate correctly either. (0612/0614)

This board cost me over 150GBP, and I would expect a similar experience to a CH6 user. Everyone on lower tier boards are waiting very long times for their updates too. Other manufacturers have been quicker to provide the latest AGESA update. I'm starting to worry that I have bough the wrong product, and maybe also the wrong manufacturer.

CH6 users also have feedback from the CH6 dev team through a contact on overclockers.net, Gigabyte users have a similar contact (all tiers), MSI have similar multiple product updates when compared to ASUS - even your 'child' ASRock seem to be quicker getting this ESSENTIAL update for all ryzen systems - maybe not critical for everyone, but they are still needed by everyone.

So for many of us bios updates are mandatory when AMD release new microcode. We want to have our computers running smoothly without having to do major update in 2 months time and start messing with settings again. If we had the ability to test beta bioses and feedback directly to you, it would surely speed up the dev process, as well as engaging and placating your customers, the people handing money over to you......just like CH6 owners.

Examples:
http://www.overclock.net/forums/posts/by_user/id/401414
http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=79

And if you follow this https://www.techpowerup.com/233704/tpu-ryzen-bios-digest-issue-5 and you look back through this, you can see how we have not been getting updates like other manufacturers customers are. I worry that in six months you will launch Prime X370 Rev 1.0 and stop giving bios updates to us in favour of newer boards.

I've lost my confidence in you and am on the verge of returning my board to get something from ASRock or MSI.

Kind Regards

*Them to me*

Dear John,

Please note that we are the Technical Support department. We cannot address information posted on forums, blogs etc. I do not know who this dev or dev team might be who you are referencing nor can I know if he is authorised to provide the information he may be providing on that forum.

Please note that the latest BIOS release available for the Crosshair VI Hero is currently 1201 which updates the .AGESA code to 1.0.0.4a. That is from 2017/05/15.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
The latest BIOS release available for the Prime X370-Pro is currently 0612 from 2017/05/24. The previous version, 0604 was the one that updated the AGESA to 1.0.0.4a.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

I'm afraid that our department does not have nor can we provide Beta BIOS versions. We do not receive information regarding future BIOS releases. Again, I can only assure you that such a thing is an ongoing process for the R&D department. Only when they determine that a BIOS should be or can be used by end users, that is when they post it on the ASUS website. We do not have any say in such a matter.

I can only advise you periodically check the ASUS support page for your product.

Best Regards,
Paul
ASUS Technical Support

*My Reply to them today*
Hi Paul

Thanks for getting back to me. You are missing my main point which is that our boards do not work as described. I also requested that there be some kind of update for users - even if something like AMD Ryzen™ Community Update. You are losing customer satisfaction because our boards are not ready. If you were to do something like this you would get less tech support tickets about this subject.

I bought my board and memory (recommended from AMD's web site) in good faith. Although I have enjoyed to some point playing with settings learning about the platform, there comes a point where I just want a working bios! A working computer working as it's meant to.

It's sad that you're unaware of the 2 beta bioses distributed for the CH6 with AGESA 1.0.0.6 - I (and many others) seem to know more about your boards and software releases than your department. I in fact am running bios version 0614 for the Prime Pro, so there are other versions people could be trying.

Please could you ask your R&D department if we could have an update on how things are going?

Kind Regards


----------



## MishelLngelo

What a ridiculous statements from support !!! They don't have slightest idea what's going on.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Got a beeper and a usb to ps2 adapter.
> 
> Wont work.
> 
> Lesson learned. Never ever play with afudos or bupdater unless you wanna brick your mobo.












1 beep also shows up in ami's list of beep codes as memory not installed, or invalid password - aptio v specific beep codes

This won't help, but not all the adapters work. Frankly the usb keyboard 'should' work in one of the usb 3.0 ports

Was your recovery usb stick formatted fat 32/16? NTFS flash drive would boot for me but I was leery of running anything.


----------



## Gettz8488

Ordered my replacement mobo from amazon after afudos came
Stock with 0515 update so I'm fine now. Still zenstates will not work and I can't get my cpu to downclock or volt after oc


----------



## Ch13f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Ordered my replacement mobo from amazon after afudos came
> Stock with 0515 update so I'm fine now. Still zenstates will not work and I can't get my cpu to downclock or volt after oc


something in your windows make your cpu not to downvolt -clock.....
in my case it was corsair link software


----------



## SaccoSVD

Whatever. I tried literally everything. I already packed the board for a replacement. So... just DONT mess around with afudos/bupdater.

It was my fault for trying but it wasnt my fault for trying different bios. The instructions in the guru3d forum never stated you should use a specific bios in bupdater.

So... dont follow every asvice you get in the internet. You might end with a bricked thing.

Grrrr and i was already heaitating to do that yesterday. I should of listen to myself.


----------



## iNeri

Leason learned.

If works dont fix it.


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch13f*
> 
> something in your windows make your cpu not to downvolt -clock.....
> in my case it was corsair link software


I've tried reinstalling windows completely still stays at 3800 MHz locked when overclocked CPU Z shows downvolting but idk if it's accurate


----------



## Gettz8488

Any advice on what to do to get this baby downclocking and downvolting


----------



## crakej

I know! I could not believe what I was reading - but it does say something about the level of service those of us with non ROG boards will get. I'm really disappointed.

I'm going to sell this board as soon as I choose my replacement.....maybe an X399?

I wish.....will prob either go with the Tai Chi from ASRock, or just get a cheap AM4 board that will do what this one will and wait for later revisions....a shame as I've always been happy with ASUS.


----------



## Ch13f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Any advice on what to do to get this baby downclocking and downvolting


chenge the settings of Ryzen power plan ....
at cpu settings set the minimum at 20% or 0%


----------



## Gettz8488

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch13f*
> 
> chenge the settings of Ryzen power plan ....
> at cpu settings set the minimum at 20% or 0%


When you overclock the power plan settings get removed minimum processor state is no longer here


----------



## LRG5

Taichi on its way, Thank you guys for the help. Maybe Asus will get their act together if they loose enough customers.
.


----------



## Grin

Hi there!
Does anybody got 3.1 front usb male connector/adapter from anywhere? If so, please post a link. Thanks!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grin*
> 
> Hi there!
> Does anybody got 3.1 front usb male connector/adapter from anywhere? If so, please post a link. Thanks!


I was looking for that one too but not very hard any more, it's not a true 3.1 Gen 2 port.


----------



## crakej

*My contact with ASUS Tech Support - Episode 2!*

*ASUS to Me*

Dear John,

I apologize however we cannot discuss information posted on forums and other non ASUS official sources. We cannot provide or discuss about Beta versions of BIOS releases. The R&D department does not provide updates on their working progress to us or to end users. When updates are ready for public use, they are provided publicly on the ASUS support page specific to the product.

We do thank you for your feedback regarding community relations.
Best Regards,
Paul
ASUS Technical Support

*My Reply Today*

Dear Paul - Thanks again for replying.

I take it I can return my board which is not working as described with recommended ram, and that you're happy to lose my custom over this?

I will be posting your replies on the forums, including your forums. I think this is shocking customer service - especially considering you are relying on community feedback to get things working properly, yet you're not willing to engage or communicate with us.

It's also clear that ROG customers are the only ones getting any good level of customer service, and there are others like me dropping your product for other vendors because of this (read the forums and you'll see I'm telling the truth).

Even if I eventually choose to keep this board, I think you might have lost me as a future customer - a shame after 20(ish) years.

Kind Regards

I'm really disappointed to say the least! 'We do thank you for your feedback regarding community relations.' They seemed to have missed out the 'and we're doing something about it' ! Am I really expecting too much? It really seems to me only premium customers get any real level of customer service that we should all get.....and not for more money!

Why can't I ask about the Bios I want to make my board work correctly without having to mess around all the time? It's a crap response


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grin*
> 
> Hi there!
> Does anybody got 3.1 front usb male connector/adapter from anywhere? If so, please post a link. Thanks!


I was looking for that one too but not very hard any more, it's not a true 3.1 Gen 2 port.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> *My contact with ASUS Tech Support - Episode 2!*
> 
> *ASUS to Me*
> 
> Dear John,
> 
> I apologize however we cannot discuss information posted on forums and other non ASUS official sources. We cannot provide or discuss about Beta versions of BIOS releases. The R&D department does not provide updates on their working progress to us or to end users. When updates are ready for public use, they are provided publicly on the ASUS support page specific to the product.
> 
> We do thank you for your feedback regarding community relations.
> Best Regards,
> Paul
> ASUS Technical Support
> 
> *My Reply Today*
> 
> Dear Paul - Thanks again for replying.
> 
> I take it I can return my board which is not working as described with recommended ram, and that you're happy to lose my custom over this?
> 
> I will be posting your replies on the forums, including your forums. I think this is shocking customer service - especially considering you are relying on community feedback to get things working properly, yet you're not willing to engage or communicate with us.
> 
> It's also clear that ROG customers are the only ones getting any good level of customer service, and there are others like me dropping your product for other vendors because of this (read the forums and you'll see I'm telling the truth).
> 
> Even if I eventually choose to keep this board, I think you might have lost me as a future customer - a shame after 20(ish) years.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> I'm really disappointed to say the least! 'We do thank you for your feedback regarding community relations.' They seemed to have missed out the 'and we're doing something about it' ! Am I really expecting too much? It really seems to me only premium customers get any real level of customer service that we should all get.....and not for more money!
> 
> Why can't I ask about the Bios I want to make my board work correctly without having to mess around all the time? It's a crap response


It surely is disappointing to get answers like that from a well established company. Not only that they are behaving like politicians and trying to shift the blame but also would not acknowledge their errors. All they had to say is "Sorry we goofed, will fix it shortly" That 0612 BIOS is unmitigated disaster as far as settings go but also unable to go back from that version. They could at least fix that part easy enough.


----------



## Gettz8488

Has anyone yet to figure out how to keep power Saving features on this board when overclocked? I'm locked on CPU frequency and voltage at all time


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Has anyone yet to figure out how to keep power Saving features on this board when overclocked? I'm locked on CPU frequency and voltage at all time


ZenStates utility from Asus is the only way. Search Elmor posts in the CH6 thread and you will find a link to the utility. It can be a bit buggy, just make sure you know what your Vcore needs to be for each P-State.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> When you overclock the power plan settings get removed minimum processor state is no longer here


That's why you cant overclock in the bios, your cpu needs to be set to auto in bios. Then in windows you run ZenStates to get your overclock/downclock in combination with windows power management. Just make sure you know the Vcore voltages needed for each P-State, sometimes a crash due to not enough Vcore can mess with ZenStates causing on going issues.


----------



## crakej

I note ALL Gigabyte boards have been updated to AGESA 1.0.0.6. ALL of them.

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=109


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I note ALL Gigabyte boards have been updated to AGESA 1.0.0.6. ALL of them.
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=109


I'm jealous but their BIOS is beta and some are reporting memory errors.Still, I would settle for a BIOS like that. I just got an AM4 kit from Cooler master for my Nepton 140XL cooler and temps are phenomenal. Less than 10c over ambient (26c) and no more than 53c after couple of hours of OCCT measured by HW Monitor and Ryzen master. One thing I'm not sure of is that RM doesn't show any cores going over standard 3.7GHz but HWM shows all cores at 4092 - 4096 MHz under full load.
There's new CPU-Z (1.79.1) which now recognizes SPD for my Kingston RAM.


----------



## NeoConker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I note ALL Gigabyte boards have been updated to AGESA 1.0.0.6. ALL of them.
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=109


A nice thing to remember on my next build.


----------



## siuxoes

So there is a Bios 0801 [BETA] at https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html with Update AGESA to 1.0.0.6.

I thought there were not betas for this board. Is this legit?

Some images from the same forum:


----------



## MishelLngelo

Not fluent in German but I get the gist. Downloaded both betas and will see if updater can recognize them.
Changelogg for 0801

This is an inofficial BETA Bios
Flashing on your own risk!

Including AGESA 1006

Thanks to Asus for the great Support
Happy testing









And for 0614

This is an BETA Bios. Not official yet.

Flashing on your own risk!

Fixed CPU Load Line Calibration Bug.

Kingston HyperX Fury Ram might still not work.

I don't think I should install it yet though. Last ones didn't go well and they are official.


----------



## siuxoes

I will try it as soon as I get to home. I really want to get more than 2666mhz on my F4-3200C16D-16GVK


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Not fluent in German but I get the gist. Downloaded bot betas and will see if updater can recognize them.
> Changelogg for 0801
> 
> This is an inofficial BETA Bios
> Flashing on your own risk!
> 
> Including AGESA 1006
> 
> Thanks to Asus for the great Support
> Happy testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for 0614
> 
> This is an BETA Bios. Not official yet.
> 
> Flashing on your own risk!
> 
> Fixed CPU Load Line Calibration Bug.
> 
> Kingston HyperX Fury Ram might still not work.
> 
> I don't think I should install it yet though. Last ones didn't go well and they are official.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siuxoes*
> 
> I will try it as soon as I get to home. I really want to get more than 2666mhz on my F4-3200C16D-16GVK


Which version are you running now ?


----------



## siuxoes

I'm running PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0612 and I've never been able to get anything better than 2666mhz 14-14-14-14-36


----------



## Plonide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Run the fan tuner again. I thought the same and now I have total control over the BIOS.


Hi, thanks that does seem to help. However it still happened.
Left the pc on overnight and in the morning the rear chassis fan was running at full speed again.
I haven't done a lot of heavy encoding so it could be the same, but it seems to happen less often.

I could try running the tuner a couple more times and finally try another fan header.


----------



## Gigabytes

Bios 0801 is legit, lots of ram settings. For the first time ever my F4-3200C16D-16GVKB G Skill Ripjaws post into windows using nothing but D.O.C.P settings, will play more with it after work but this bios looks like a go!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just did it myself, it works but I didn't try changing settings yet. Gonna run some tests first.


----------



## siuxoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Bios 0801 is legit, lots of ram settings. For the first time ever my F4-3200C16D-16GVKB G Skill Ripjaws post into windows using nothing but D.O.C.P settings, will play more with it after work but this bios looks like a go!


Oh man, I have a pair of F4-3200C16D-16GVK, nice to hear that at least they work at 3200mhz!!

Let us know if you can go even further!


----------



## Gigabytes

A preliminary test of memory using just D.O.C.P. Nice improvement in memory latency, will try to optimize after work today.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ok, running one module of Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX at 2993MHz. !!! Now I can go and get another one or some of 3200MHz if I can find it localy.


----------



## BWG

This board is about to go into my firepit. Who else installed the beta bios?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Ok, running one module of Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX at 2993MHz. !!! Now I can go and get another one or some of 3200MHz if I can find it localy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> This board is about to go into my firepit. Who else installed the beta bios?


Don't know who else knows about it but at least two of us installed successfully Just gotta watch it, it took about 5 minutes and had to enter BIOS again. F1 in and out and it booted.


----------



## malakudi

Hello to all, this is my first post.

I recently upgrade my old Sandy i7 2600K to Ryzen 1700X and the ASUS Prime X370 Pro. So far I am quite happy with my choice. I don't know if my chip is one of the "special" ones, but I want to report it runs 100% stable at 3850 MHz with 0604 BIOS, RAM @ 2933 MHz (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 2*8GB), with 0.9 SoC voltage and 1.30625 Vcore voltage! Having voltage at Auto and multiplier to Auto, motherboard runs cpu @ 1.375 V but I found out it works just fine with 1.30625 V . When running OCCT linpack test, SV12 TFN voltage goes down to 1.23, but no problems in stability. I overclock with zen states.

I haven't yet tried higher clocks because I mostly prefer low voltage at best possible performance. So I will prefer [email protected] from [email protected] V. Is 3850 @ 1.30625 something normal?

As far as BIOS discussion and Asus support, I prefer a well tested BIOS before release than getting beta versions. So I think I will wait till there is an official BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6 before upgrading. Actually I upgraded original shipped BIOS through EZ-Flash online flashing, and got 0604 installed and still this is the latest version suggested from EZ-flash online flashing.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Don't know who else knows about it but at least two of us installed successfully Just gotta watch it, it took about 5 minutes and had to enter BIOS again. F1 in and out and it booted.


Yes there was a secondary update to bios upon first post after update, then it required another restart. So far I am impressed enough that I think I will stay on 0801. I may also scrap plans to convert mobo to a Taichi.


----------



## Vorado

RAM works 3033 with this beta dint work at 3200 but i will try those many ram options ..i cant find this option CLDO_VDDP should be in agesa 1.0.6


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malakudi*
> 
> Hello to all, this is my first post.
> 
> I recently upgrade my old Sandy i7 2600K to Ryzen 1700X and the ASUS Prime X370 Pro. So far I am quite happy with my choice. I don't know if my chip is one of the "special" ones, but I want to report it runs 100% stable at 3850 MHz with 0604 BIOS, RAM @ 2933 MHz (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 2*8GB), with 0.9 SoC voltage and 1.30625 Vcore voltage! Having voltage at Auto and multiplier to Auto, motherboard runs cpu @ 1.375 V but I found out it works just fine with 1.30625 V . When running OCCT linpack test, SV12 TFN voltage goes down to 1.23, but no problems in stability. I overclock with zen states.
> 
> I haven't yet tried higher clocks because I mostly prefer low voltage at best possible performance. So I will prefer [email protected] from [email protected] V. Is 3850 @ 1.30625 something normal?
> 
> As far as BIOS discussion and Asus support, I prefer a well tested BIOS before release than getting beta versions. So I think I will wait till there is an official BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6 before upgrading. Actually I upgraded original shipped BIOS through EZ-Flash online flashing, and got 0604 installed and still this is the latest version suggested from EZ-flash online flashing.


Ryzen starts to hit a wall around 3.9ghz, requiring substantial voltages has you hit and exceed that overclock.


----------



## crakej

Trying it now!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Well, I can tell you guys, slow memory does keep this processor down. My CPU scores alone went up by almost 20% with RAM at 2993MHz instead of 2133. FX processors almost didn't make any difference when going from 1333MHz to 1866MHz maybe a point or two at most.


----------



## siuxoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Well, I can tell you guys, slow memory does keep this processor down. My CPU scores alone went up by almost 20% with RAM at 2993MHz instead of 2133. FX processors almost didn't make any difference when going from 1333MHz to 1866MHz maybe a point or two at most.


Nice to hear about it. What benchmark did you use?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siuxoes*
> 
> Nice to hear about it. What benchmark did you use?


Performance test 9 by Passmark and Cinebench without that optimization in BIOS for now.
PTest 12853 points on processor and 1237 in Cinebench.


----------



## siuxoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Performance test 9 by Passmark and Cinebench without tha optimization in BIOS for now.


Now that you mentioned it, what actually does the performance bias for CB15? I have used it when it was released and the boost was quite big.


----------



## raidek

Who tried the new bios out? Looking for first hand experience before I take the plunge.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siuxoes*
> 
> Now that you mentioned it, what actually does the performance bias for CB15? I have used it when it was released and the boost was quite big.


Yes it does but I don't like using it because I don't use the program Cinebench is made to simulate.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidek*
> 
> Who tried the new bios out? Looking for first hand experience before I take the plunge.


Read few posts back.


----------



## siuxoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yes it does but I don't like using it because I don't use the program Cinebench is made to simulate.


Actually yes, it is a boost just for numbers in a Benchmark. And I don't think actually helps productivity


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidek*
> 
> Who tried the new bios out? Looking for first hand experience before I take the plunge.


I don't notice any differences. Max Ram I can still get is 2933Mhz. I think it was mostly updates for IUOMM (or however that is spelled) and VM compatibility.

This was going from 0604 -> 0612.

Probably wont see anything significant until the AGESA update.

Edit: Or are you asking about the Beta Bios?


----------



## siuxoes

I have a pair of F4-3200C16D-16GVK but also a pair of CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, does anyone know if it would be a problem to run those both sets of RAM together?


----------



## siuxoes

Maybe he was referring to the BIOS BETA update with the new AGESA: http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/960#post_26133807


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siuxoes*
> 
> I have a pair of F4-3200C16D-16GVK but also a pair of CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, does anyone know if it would be a problem to run those both sets of RAM together?


completely different manufacturers.. what could go wrong?

at worst, run at 2133, never been recommended to mix different ic's.

if you try them keep them in the same channel

ie the gskill in a1 a2 and corsair in b1 b2


----------



## siuxoes

Good thing is that I got the Corsair for free. I will try when I get to home


----------



## BWG

Yes, will try it now.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, I have updated my second machine to the 0801, thanks to the one who posted it. My G Skill Ageis DDR4 3000 ram will now run at 2800 which is good. However, the processor is still not overclocking beyond 3.8GHz and it still will not down clock with the divider is set manually. (Just saying what is, not complaining.) Perhaps Asus got wind of the disgruntled customers ready to return this board or toss it and get something else, who know.


----------



## Grin

What about go back from 0801 to 0515 does anybody tried?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grin*
> 
> What about go back from 0801 to 0515 does anybody tried?


It doesn't work. You only can go back to 0612.


----------



## BWG

Finally, 3200 MHz works for my RAM on 0801! It also auto-switches VTTDDR voltage to half of your RAM voltage.

I take back what I said earlier. There's hope. Now I wonder if I can overclock the RAM.

5 MB/s improvement over 2933 on all 3 almost.


----------



## raidek

Reporting back. Ram now stable @ 3200 cl 16-18-18-38 @ 1.37 v - 1.35 wouldnt boot.

This is a gskill hynix kit model number F4-3200 C16D-16GTZB - many people have reported issues with this kit so great news!


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidek*
> 
> Reporting back. Ram now stable @ 3200 cl 16-18-18-38 @ 1.37 v - 1.35 wouldnt boot.
> 
> This is a gskill hynix kit model number F4-3200 C16D-16GTZB - many people have reported issues with this kit so great news!


On 0604 or 0612 wich was your max frecuency?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> It doesn't work. You only can go back to 0612.


reous thanks for maintaining the hardwareluxx thread. Good stuff. . some have flashed from 612/614 to earlier with afudos Was not fond of 612 for the b350m-a either.
801 looks promising as most of the agesa 1.0.0.6 betas. do.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Did anybody try for some OC with 0801 yet ?


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidek*
> 
> Originally Posted by *raidek*
> 
> 
> Reporting back. Ram now stable @ 3200 cl 16-18-18-38 @ 1.37 v - 1.35 wouldnt boot.
> 
> This is a gskill hynix kit model number F4-3200 C16D-16GTZB - many people have reported issues with this kit so great news!


DOCP is unreliable. I do use it, but I have to check the voltage and timings to make sure they're set to the manufacturer specifications.

So, for your RAM, I think why you may need more voltage is because the board is setting it to 1T when it's supposed to be 2T. I don't know if you can see that setting on the new bios or not yet.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidek*
> 
> Reporting back. Ram now stable @ 3200 cl 16-18-18-38 @ 1.37 v - 1.35 wouldnt boot.
> 
> This is a gskill hynix kit model number F4-3200 C16D-16GTZB - many people have reported issues with this kit so great news!


Thanks for the idea: I increased my ram voltage to 1.375v and know it works at 2933 speeds. (Probably would work at 3000 speed but, there is no divider for that and 3066 does not work.) This is with 4 x 8GB of GSkill Aegis DDR 3000 speed ram.


----------



## siuxoes

A quick update on my F4-3200C16D-16GVK and CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 build. There are working at 3200mhz together with this update!

What a day!


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siuxoes*
> 
> A quick update on my F4-3200C16D-16GVK and CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 build. There are working at 3200mhz together with this update!
> 
> What a day!


i Have this and cant 3200 MHz with new bios ...what bios options u have ?


----------



## siuxoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> i Have this and cant 3200 MHz with new bios ...what bios options u have ?


I just enabled DOCP and it worked!


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidek*
> 
> Reporting back. Ram now stable @ 3200 cl 16-18-18-38 @ 1.37 v - 1.35 wouldnt boot.
> 
> This is a gskill hynix kit model number F4-3200 C16D-16GTZB - many people have reported issues with this kit so great news!


Been messing with the OC. LLC seems better. Will report back when I'm done.


----------



## veckans

Just updated to 0801 Beta. Looks promising. Now I can finally run my Corsair LPX 3000MHz at full speed cold boot stable just by selecting D.O.C.P.
There is also a long awaited Command Rate setting among with a lot of other timings. However, no matter what I set it to the Command Rate remains at 1T.
I know that this limits my CPU clock with around 100MHz. So I have to run at 3825MHz instead of 3925MHz which my R5 1600 can do when on 2T (tested with another mem kit).

Hopefully this bug is fixed as soon as the stable release is out.


----------



## krus707

finally i can boot at 3000mhz, even more i can boot with 3200. im just set DOCP to 3200, my mem f4-3000c15d-16gvgb.








upd. unstable af


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crakej

My OC is almost stable again which it was not on 0612/0614

Voltages seem different again. When I first did TPU II, it OCed to 3.825, CPU V was going from 1.3871 to 1.55!~- on auto!

My Soc seems higher too - I remember reading something about this - that AMD had added their own offset to SoC V and this bios seems to reflect that for me.

My LPX 2x8GB C16 ram is now running at 3066 C14. Ram V is 1.375, DOCP is on.

CPU is running with 39.75 multi - I have not fully tested OC, and have not used LLC yet. I will report back later.

This is a step in the right direction!~Thank you







to whoever posted this - what was the source??


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> My OC is almost stable again which it was not on 0612/0614
> 
> Voltages seem different again. When I first did TPU II, it OCed to 3.825, CPU V was going from 1.3871 to 1.55!~- on auto!
> 
> My Soc seems higher too - I remember reading something about this - that AMD had added their own offset to SoC V and this bios seems to reflect that for me.
> 
> My LPX 2x8GB C16 ram is now running at 3066 C14. Ram V is 1.375, DOCP is on.
> 
> CPU is running with 39.75 multi - I have not fully tested OC, and have not used LLC yet. I will report back later.
> 
> This is a step in the right direction!~Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to whoever posted this - what was the source??


Siuxoes pointed it out but I suspect @Reous would have a better idea where it came from before posting in the hardwareluxx thread.


----------



## BWG

I was able to stabalize 100 MHz more than any other bios so far. Gosh this chip is boring to OC.


----------



## nappydrew

So...For those of you who are tinkering with the BETA BIOS, are there any pitfalls, you've noticed, or things to watch out for? So far it seems like people are having good luck with it, but very small sample size...

Also, what are you brave BETA testers using for your LLC settings in new BIOS?


----------



## Keith Myers

I'm not brave enough to try the beta. Read too many posts about getting stuck on a beta and can't fall back to stable general release.

So, exactly what does this purported AGESA 1.0.0.6 beta BIOS expose as new settings available in the BIOS?

For now, I am just waiting it out till the real, stable, general release of BIOS incorporating AGESA 1.0.0.6 updates hit the American ASUS servers.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> So...For those of you who are tinkering with the BETA BIOS, are there any pitfalls, you've noticed, or things to watch out for? So far it seems like people are having good luck with it, but very small sample size...
> 
> Also, what are you brave BETA testers using for your LLC settings in new BIOS?


So far, my ram runs at full speed now and configurable memory timings are more expansive. Other than that, so far, I have not seen a ton of difference but, then again, I have also not bothered trying to do any further overclocking that what I had already done in the first place. I flashed this on both of my machines well in the bios and they went well. Now, I do have my machines hooked up to a UPS each so there is that.


----------



## iNeri

Well, i went from 2400 Mhz cl 12 to 3066 cl 16 mhz with a cheap TridentZ 16 gb kit with hynix chips at 3200 16-18-18-18-38 2t



Not full speed yet, i hope becouse its a beta bios


----------



## Gettz8488

After all this crap from asus I returned mobo and my ryzen CPU waiting for the new intel x series going for 7800x


----------



## rolocosta

Can i connect my Corsait h115i AIO pump in W_pump header instead of AIO_pump header?

It is easier to connect to W_pump header for better cable management in my setup.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolocosta*
> 
> Can i connect my Corsait h115i AIO pump in W_pump header instead of AIO_pump header?
> 
> It is easier to connect to W_pump header for better cable management in my setup.


Should make no difference where you connect your AIO.


----------



## Keith Myers

So, no one is chiming in with what the new beta BIOS gives us?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I'm not brave enough to try the beta. Read too many posts about getting stuck on a beta and can't fall back to stable general release.
> 
> So, exactly what does this purported AGESA 1.0.0.6 beta BIOS expose as new settings available in the BIOS?
> 
> For now, I am just waiting it out till the real, stable, general release of BIOS incorporating AGESA 1.0.0.6 updates hit the American ASUS servers.


It was an actual official BIOS release (0612) that made a mess of things like RAM speed and inability to return to earlier version so waiting for new official BIOS is no guarantee it would be any better. So,if you want to be really cautious wait couple of weeks and follow other's results after official BIOS release.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> So, no one is chiming in with what the new beta BIOS gives us?


Post 963, screenshots. Dividers for up to 4000mhz ram. Subtimings you can see and edit. Agesa 1.0.0.6 fun


----------



## crakej

For me 0801 is better than -612/0614


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Post 963, scree
> nshots. Dividers for up to 4000mhz ram. Subtimings you can see and edit. Agesa 1.0.0.6 fun


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Post 963, screenshots. Dividers for up to 4000mhz ram. Subtimings you can see and edit. Agesa 1.0.0.6 fun


Not sure how I missed that. The screen shots show what everyone is talking about.


----------



## Keith Myers

OK, I was confused and guess got caught with an unupdated browser cache. I thought 0612 was a beta as it wasn't showing on the ASUS web site when I last looked. See it now as an official BIOS. I still think I will skip it with what I have read. I will wait for the official 0801 BIOS release I think to get the new straps and sub-timings.


----------



## Blinky7

Because 100 pages is too much of a read







could you tell me what the general consensous is for this board for Overclocking?
I was waiting for the Strix X370 , but it seems it will come out late June and the price is not that tempting too for the same power delivery with Prime... So because my build is black-silver I am considering the Prime but don't wanna sacrifice OC performance. Are there any problems in that department I should be aware of? (I got Samsung Bdie ram and at first I wanted a clock-gen board to get them higher but as I understand Agesa 1.0.0.6 will get us multipliers up to 4000 so no problem with any board right?)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> Because 100 pages is too much of a read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you tell me what the general consensous is for this board for Overclocking?
> I was waiting for the Strix X370 , but it seems it will come out late June and the price is not that tempting too for the same power delivery with Prime... So because my build is black-silver I am considering the Prime but don't wanna sacrifice OC performance. Are there any problems in that department I should be aware of? (I got Samsung Bdie ram and at first I wanted a clock-gen board to get them higher but as I understand Agesa 1.0.0.6 will get us multipliers up to 4000 so no problem with any board right?)


Well, Mb has all predispositions to be good overclock-er. good VRM and a lot of BIOS options. For now BIOS seems to be a bit of limiting factor but at this stage most are like that. If you get an "X" processor, OC is almost unnecessary. 1800X you practically needn't bother to OC at all.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I got it from Asus


How are you getting these from ASUS? I've been complaining for some time about lack of development and they refuse point blank to give me any bios! Are you an employee or connected to ASUS>


----------



## crakej

So, does anyone know what the 2 beeps thing is that happens after the 3 beep mem learning thing? It didn't do that before.... (0801)


----------



## Malogeek

For reference, my RAM.

G.Skill TridentZ Hynix 16-18-18-38-2T 3200

Just tried 0801 and though I couldn't DOCP immediately, I was able to post at 3066 if I changed to 2T (which almost all TridentZ is rated at), but it blue screened in Windows. At 2933 I was able to boot into windows properly.

So since first buying my Prime X370-Pro at Ryzen release, I've gone from 0515 @ 2933 with 16-16-16-36-1T to 2400 on 0612 then back to 2933 but 2T on 0801. Overall I'm still worse off than the original BIOS that worked much better with Hynix RAM.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Siuxoes pointed it out but I suspect @Reous would have a better idea where it came from before posting in the hardwareluxx thread.


Be nice to the support and the support also can be nice to you. Thats all.


----------



## Gigabytes

I think they leaked it because people were starting to complain to support and return the product. I am sure come bricked boards due to people trying to get away from the 06XX bios series had a bit to do with it also.

Frankly I am satisfied with 0801 at this point in time, memory latency dropped 10% and I no longer have to pump 1.400v to my DRAM to be stable at 3200, 1.350v is sufficient. Still have more to do though, I expect optimization to further improve the 08XX series bios.


----------



## Chris1984

So it seems anyone with a 1700X and G.Skill ram rated at 3200mhz is having better luck getting it to run at that speed. I'm only rocking a 1700 and although I only spent an hour testing last night, I was not able to get it to boot consistently or without BSOD with G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200mhz (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB). Anyone else with 1700 and G.Skills RAM able to get stable 3200?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris1984*
> 
> So it seems anyone with a 1700X and G.Skill ram rated at 3200mhz is having better luck getting it to run at that speed. I'm only rocking a 1700 and although I only spent an hour testing last night, I was not able to get it to boot consistently or without BSOD with G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200mhz (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB). Anyone else with 1700 and G.Skills RAM able to get stable 3200?


Looks like they all started chipset and BIOS development using that exact RAM and now are racing to adapt to all other RAM makes and types. Only some RAM was fully compatible with old AGESA. code.


----------



## Malogeek

I've been able to get mine running at 3066Mhz now by disabling Geardown, which forces it to stay at 2T. I haven't played with any of the other multitude of memory settings yet, most of which are beyond my meager knowledge in this area. Tonight I might try and play with the timings as well to see what I can get down to staying at 3066Mhz. Hopefully some of the feedback here can help out Asus for the final 8xxx for AGESA 1006.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Be nice to the support and the support also can be nice to you. Thats all.


I have written them a nice note of thanks...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I have written them a nice note of thanks...


They should get more "love" like that !!!


----------



## crakej

My memory is the Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 2x8GB Single Rank Hynix

Running reliably at 3060, but ram voltage had to go up to 1.375 to get it to work. Not played much with other settings like geardown yet, but got timings down to 14,16,16,34. I think they will come down a bit more.....or I'll get 3200 or higher.....

Happy with this bois so far even if a bit worried by the higher voltages.


----------



## crakej

It's true - I used to do Tech Support and it can be just awful receiving all that negativity - that's why I thought I'd write something really positive









They rarely get any positive feedback!


----------



## Grin

Micron 2x16 2400 oced to 2666 16/1T 1.2v stable paired with 1700 on 3,85


----------



## Vorado

Well Today i got bored and found this https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-GUIDE-How-to-modify-AMI-MSI-BIOS-to-unlock-full-features-UEFI-Aptio4 (we have APIO5 )
The board has P _state options , BCKL clock in bios and alot more
I found all softs for Asus Bios ...and created a bios with BCKL to show in bios
But i dont the balls to flash it ... dammit when is no dual bios


----------



## Grin

Thinking about ecc udims, any users suggestions are welcome


----------



## Grin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> For me 0801 is better than -612/0614


It is definitely better than 0515, 0801 is more stable


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Well Today i got bored and found this https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-GUIDE-How-to-modify-AMI-MSI-BIOS-to-unlock-full-features-UEFI-Aptio4 (we have APIO5 )
> The board has P _state options , BCKL clock in bios and alot more
> I found all softs for Asus Bios ...and created a bios with BCKL to show in bios
> But i dont the balls to flash it ... dammit when is no dual bios


It would probably be fine. The BCLK menu would likely just do nothing on our boards - as with many other functions you can see. Been tempted to check it out myself as you never know. Just remember, any messing with your bios like that is risky!


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It would probably be fine. The BCLK menu would likely just do nothing on our boards - as with many other functions you can see. Been tempted to check it out myself as you never know. Just remember, any messing with your bios like that is risky!


Well Pstate options sure works just not showed in bios and i think BCLK also works since some B350 Boards from MSI , had it disable and with a beta bios they have that option now, if i had a bios chip backup


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Well Pstate options sure works just not showed in bios and i think BCLK also works since some B350 Boards from MSI , had it disable and with a beta bios they have that option now, if i had a bios chip backup


You've got crash free bios!


----------



## crakej

have you checked to see if the bios would accept it as a file to write?.....you know, can you get to the click now to write bios file button after it checks it?


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You've got crash free bios!


I know but many ppl on net complain it dosent work and i dont have a DVD


----------



## ragogas

I also just went to the beta bios 0801. Works good for me. I was able to get my ram G.skill 3200 C16
(F4-3200C16D-16GTZSW) to 3066. On the last bios 0612 and 0604 I was stuck at 2400 so good improvement. I tried to get to 3200 but wouldn't boot. I'm not sure what to do with sub timings and T1 vs T2. So basically right now its running straight off the XMP profile with SOC at 1.1v (which I may not need). I've noticed that SOC and DRam voltages have had little to no affect on my ability to get higher ram speeds, basically it works or it doesn't. I was able to boot in 3200 back in 0515 or 0511 it would crash after a few minutes during stress tests, 2933 was stable. Also on a 1700 using asus pStates at 3.97Ghz.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It would probably be fine. The BCLK menu would likely just do nothing on our boards - as with many other functions you can see. Been tempted to check it out myself as you never know. Just remember, any messing with your bios like that is risky!


PSTATES appear as "show" in bios editor but nothing in Bios, how to enable then if its already in the "show" state?


----------



## Malogeek

What is the latest version of ZenStates? Any link? This forum software is difficult to sift through.


----------



## nappydrew

http://www.mediafire.com/file/lynashsvd28nhhz/ASUS+ZenStates+0.2.2.zip


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/lynashsvd28nhhz/ASUS+ZenStates+0.2.2.zip


Great, thank you. I grabbed the latest version then. Time to start burning my 1700 to cinders again!


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> PSTATES appear as "show" in bios editor but nothing in Bios, how to enable then if its already in the "show" state?


You have to change default to user in editor


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys,

Adding some more info to the 0801 BIOS experience. I managed to run my memory kit (F4-3200C16-8GVKB) at 3060 14-15-15-15-35 which is higher than previously (I was at 2933 14-16-16-16-36 on 0515 and couldn't boot past 2133 on 0604 and 0612).

I've noticed my clocks need a bit more voltage, my 1700 would do 3.9 @1.362v and now it needs 1.375v to be stable. I could also do 4 GHz @1.4325v and now I couldn't get it stable with 1.45 - I stopped there since load voltage would go higher than 1.5v and that's more than I'm willing to put through it. I do think though that the higher memory/fabric speed is also what's needing more CPU volts, I got closer to stabilizing 4 GHz when I lowered the memory to 2800 (and by closer I mean it crashed after more time). At 1.45v it didn't crash but I had errors all over the place.

All in all it's way better than any 06xx BIOS I've tried and since it allows me to run my memory a bit higher I'm happy with it. I can still run 3.9 GHz since i used 4 GHz only for benching, but I'm considering 3.85 for the lower volts.

Cheers!


----------



## SaccoSVD

So..a new board is on its way.... hopefully in time for agesa 1006










From now on im trying only official bioses. Cant afford another flop.

Did anyone discovered which port exactly is the crashfree one?


----------



## raidek

After a few days of running my RAM at 3200 things are still going good. Using the zen state app my 1700x is able to do 3875 @ default voltage 1.35 so I'm leaving it at that for day to day usage. Cinebench scores are up in the 4 ghz range so nice improvement from memory timings. I do believe the 2T memory option does not work as setting it did nothing. It always defaults to 1 requiring the additional voltage but I believe it's safe to run 1.375 over 1.35v with the trident z kits.

tldr if you're running a hynix gskill kit 0801 bios is your buddy.


----------



## Malogeek

Terrible time so far with my setup trying 0801. Had to cut back again to 2933Mhz after game crashes and noticing weird resets in Windows explorer. Trying ZenStates as well but can't even get stable at 3.6Ghz 1.35v on my 1700. I must have the worst possible versions of everything.


----------



## Yviena

Hows the Vdrop for everyone else on this board?

i need to run 0.050v higher to compensate for vdrop running LLC2 as any higher has overshoot.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> Hows the Vdrop for everyone else on this board?
> 
> i need to run 0.050v higher to compensate for vdrop running LLC2 as any higher has overshoot.


Well, I use LLC4 with the CPU Phase to optimized and that gives me the least VDroop on my 1700X that I have experienced so far. (3.8 Ghz at 1.3v.) I found the settings about 10 pages back or so and they work great.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, I use LLC4 with the CPU Phase to optimized and that gives me the least VDroop on my 1700X that I have experienced so far. (3.8 Ghz at 1.3v.) I found the settings about 10 pages back or so and they work great.


According to this post from raja LLC4-5 will overshoot by 0.04-0.07v.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/8640#post_26007418


----------



## faction87

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/jlfilms/saved

what board should I get guys?


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> Terrible time so far with my setup trying 0801. Had to cut back again to 2933Mhz after game crashes and noticing weird resets in Windows explorer. Trying ZenStates as well but can't even get stable at 3.6Ghz 1.35v on my 1700. I must have the worst possible versions of everything.


Hi Malogeek, I have the 1700 cpu and 16GB (8x2) 3200Mhz CL14 ram and my system is unstable with the 0801 bios. Getting BSOD and hardware failures. I dialed the ram back to 2933Mhz CL16 and the system is stable again. So it was the ram running at it's oc profile that cause instability. I wouldn't be surprised if there were others experiencing the same problems as us,


----------



## TaCRoT

Tried 801 not really much of a improvement couldn't get 3600 only 3333


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm stuck at 2933MHz but that's out of 3000MHz Kingston,. tried next setting that's 3033 but Windows died every time immediately after full BOOT. Looks like this Kingston's XMP profiles do not match BIOS exactly. Without BCLK settings there's no way to fine adjust.


----------



## aasmaukr

BIOS 801 didn't improve much for me.

Previously I was running 2933 at 14-15-15-34 (Corsair Hynix 2 x 8 GB). I was able to boot at 3200 CL16, but it was unstable and sometimes training failed.

With 801 I'm still stuck at 2933. 3066 looked like it worked, HCI MemTest didn't find any errors, but windows started crashing randomly. I can boot at 3200 and 3333 with CL16, but not consistently (memory training usually fails).

We need access to CLDO_VDDP like the CH6 and Gigabyte users have, to be able to move memory holes. I can't find it, am I missing something? Or did ASUS decide to leave it out to segment their boards?

I tried to unlock it with AMIBCP 5.02 (https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools-print.html), but the setting is not visible in the editor. I couldn't find it in the CH6 beta BIOS either, so I'm not sure what is up. It was visible in Gigabyte beta BIOSes. Maybe someone more experienced with BIOS modding could take a look?


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aasmaukr*
> 
> BIOS 801 didn't improve much for me.
> 
> Previously I was running 2933 at 14-15-15-34 (Corsair Hynix 2 x 8 GB). I was able to boot at 3200 CL16, but it was unstable and sometimes training failed.
> 
> With 801 I'm still stuck at 2933. 3066 looked like it worked, HCI MemTest didn't find any errors, but windows started crashing randomly. I can boot at 3200 and 3333 with CL16, but not consistently (memory training usually fails).
> 
> We need access to CLDO_VDDP like the CH6 and Gigabyte users have, to be able to move memory holes. I can't find it, am I missing something? Or did ASUS decide to leave it out to segment their boards?
> 
> I tried to unlock it with AMIBCP 5.02 (https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools-print.html), but the setting is not visible in the editor. I couldn't find it in the CH6 beta BIOS either, so I'm not sure what is up. It was visible in Gigabyte beta BIOSes. Maybe someone more experienced with BIOS modding could take a look?


Hi Did u try mod to add de BCLK or the P States ?? I made a Bios but cant flash it i get the error : BIos is WRITE Protected....


----------



## aasmaukr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Hi Did u try mod to add de BCLK or the P States ?? I made a Bios but cant flash it i get the error : BIos is WRITE Protected....


No, I haven't tried to flash a modified BIOS yet. Did you use AFUDOS to flash, as described here: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-GUIDE-How-to-modify-AMI-MSI-BIOS-to-unlock-full-features-UEFI-Aptio4 ?


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aasmaukr*
> 
> No, I haven't tried to flash a modified BIOS yet. Did you use AFUDOS to flash, as described here: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-GUIDE-How-to-modify-AMI-MSI-BIOS-to-unlock-full-features-UEFI-Aptio4 ?


I i used that but dont work ... i get that message when i try to flash


----------



## aasmaukr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> I i used that but dont work ... i get that message when i try to flash


I don't know, this really isn't my area of expertise. I'm preparing for exams ATM, so I need my computer intact. I ordered a cheap SPI programmer from China (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CH341A-Series-24-EEPROM-Writer-25-SPI-routing-BIOS-LCD-Flash-USB-Programmer/32427982250.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.CrDmw8), so I think I'll play around with BIOS modding when I have that as a failsafe.

Your problem might be due to trying to flash the same BIOS version you already use: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Need-help-flashing-bios


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aasmaukr*
> 
> I don't know, this really isn't my area of expertise. I'm preparing for exams ATM, so I need my computer intact. I ordered a cheap SPI programmer from China (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CH341A-Series-24-EEPROM-Writer-25-SPI-routing-BIOS-LCD-Flash-USB-Programmer/32427982250.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.CrDmw8), so I think I'll play around with BIOS modding when I have that as a failsafe.
> 
> Your problem might be due to trying to flash the same BIOS version you already use: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Need-help-flashing-bios


Yea Maybe i modded 0.801 bios ...well when u get that and can play with bios modding maybe you will make a modded bios with some funcitons on and test it and if works maybe share with us







..Thats a nice safe net so you will not brick the mobo.

Till then good luck with your exam-ens .
Best Regards


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, I use LLC4 with the CPU Phase to optimized and that gives me the least VDroop on my 1700X that I have experienced so far. (3.8 Ghz at 1.3v.) I found the settings about 10 pages back or so and they work great.


Look at my posts about LLC. I've measured volts with my multimeter and went from LLC4 to no LLC as a result.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Hi Malogeek, I have the 1700 cpu and 16GB (8x2) 3200Mhz CL14 ram and my system is unstable with the 0801 bios. Getting BSOD and hardware failures. I dialed the ram back to 2933Mhz CL16 and the system is stable again. So it was the ram running at it's oc profile that cause instability. I wouldn't be surprised if there were others experiencing the same problems as us,


Thanks for the feedback. I'll wait until final BIOS and try some more overclocking.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Look at my posts about LLC. I've measured volts with my multimeter and went from LLC4 to no LLC as a result.


I am going to stick with the settings I have, thanks. (This is with the newest bios, 0801.) Temps are fine but, I still cannot overclock past 3.8 Ghz without the Whealogger error cache problem when using Cinebench.


----------



## SaccoSVD

The point is that I thought too LLC4 was goving me a vdroop, but in fact is vboost and if we dont know how high peaks are it can be dangerous.

Knowlegeable users in the CH6 forums adviced me against using LLC at all on these boatds. Is up to you.

Here 1.4v and no LLC works fine for a 4ghz OC on my 1800x


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The point is that I thought too LLC4 was goving me a vdroop, but in fact is vboost and if we dont know how high peaks are it can be dangerous.
> 
> Knowlegeable users in the CH6 forums adviced me against using LLC at all on these boatds. Is up to you.
> 
> Here 1.4v and no LLC works fine for a 4ghz OC on my 1800x


is LLC3 SAFE with 1.393 for 3.9 ghz stable overclocking ? it is stable at that only if i tried to lower no stability and black screen


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The point is that I thought too LLC4 was goving me a vdroop, but in fact is vboost and if we dont know how high peaks are it can be dangerous.
> 
> Knowlegeable users in the CH6 forums adviced me against using LLC at all on these boatds. Is up to you.
> 
> Here 1.4v and no LLC works fine for a 4ghz OC on my 1800x


FWIW, I have read the same things from people far smarter than myself, with the CH6 mobo. I'm no longer using LLC's (set at auto).


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> is LLC3 SAFE with 1.393 for 3.9 ghz stable overclocking ? it is stable at that only if i tried to lower no stability and black screen


What I've learned this time around is that your idle voltage doesn't matter too much. For example even 1.5v is not gonna kill your CPU at idle simply cause there is not high amperage going through it.

I always thought LLC was mandatory but it turns out is not. What is really important is your voltage at load.

The problem with ryzen right now is that no software gives you the right measurements. So for example you might think you get a vdroop while in reality is not.

Look for my posts, I probed LLC3,4,5 and no LLC.

For example, if I set a 1.45v at idle but at load is 1.38v with no LLC that is actually much healthier than 1.4v and a LLC that gives you a 1.38v vdroop because the peak while transitioning from load to idle can harm tour CPU over time.

We have to wait until someone with a professional oscilloscope goes and probes these boards LLCs and tells us where the peaks are.

After I did my own measurements it was all much clearer, no LLC works great for a 4ghz OC with a 1.4v, yhe vdroop is 1.375v which is perfectly healthy.

At 1.375v and LLC4 I was getting a vboost of 1.39v which was a concern.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What I've learned rhis time around is that your idle voltage doesn't matter too much. For example even 1.5v is not gonna kill your CPU at idle simply cause there is not high amperage going though it.
> 
> I always thought LLC was mandatory but it turns out is not. What is really important is your voltage at load.
> 
> The problem with ryzen right now is that no software gives you the right measurements. So for example you might think you get a vdroop while in reality is not.
> 
> Look for my posts, I probed LLC3,4,5 and no LLC.
> 
> For example, if I set a 1.45v at idle but at load is 1.38v with no LLC that is actually much healthier than 1.4v and a LLC that gives you a 1.38v vdroop because tne peak while transitioning from load to idle can harm tour CPU over time.
> 
> We have to wait until someone with a professional oscilloscope goes and probes these boards LLCs and tells us where the peaks are.
> 
> After I did my own measurements it was all much clearer, no LLC works great for a 4ghz OC with a 1.4v, yhe vdroop is 1.375v which is perfectly healthy.
> 
> At 1.375v and LLC4 I was getting a vboost of 1.39v which was a concern.


Wouldn't high idle voltages also be a concern. At loads that don't introduce enough vdrop but is still taxing.

BTW how did you get your board to only do 0.025v vdrop with no LLC, mine is like 0.065-0.075v with no LLC.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I've asked and no. Not even something like 1.5v poses a threat to the CPU as long as that is the voltage at idle. Your vcore should be around the safe area at load, no more than 1.4v I assume. Not even sure 1.42v is safe in the long run.

The only thing I've set in the VRM was the CPU phase to optimized. Maybe that's why.

Are your measurements based on a multimeter or software? I stopped believing every software vcore reading, none gave me what I saw in my multimeter.


----------



## thigobr

Flashed 0801 to test. No changes for the CPU overclock, still 3.8GHz at around 1.28v.
Now about memory frequency (G Skill Trident Z 2x8GB CL14 Samsung B-Die):
Boot up to 3600MHz but no matter what vdimm/vsoc voltages or timings it's not stable
Trying to stabilize 3333MHz CL14 vdimm 1.35V vsoc 1.00V and it seems to be working...
But I ran some tests using default DOCP at 3200MHz CL14 comparing 0614 and 0801 and found a small decrease in performance. Sub timings were better with 0614 (read using Aida) and with 0801 they are more relaxed. But if it's stable at 3333MHz it will still perform better than 3200 with 0614.

Geardown is enabled when you set it to Auto and when you try to disable it command rate will be fixed at 2T! Even when configuring it to 1T


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> Flashed 0801 to test. No changes for the CPU overclock, still 3.8GHz at around 1.28v.
> Now about memory frequency (G Skill Trident Z 2x8GB CL14 Samsung B-Die):
> Boot up to 3600MHz but no matter what vdimm/vsoc voltages or timings it's not stable
> Trying to stabilize 3333MHz CL14 vdimm 1.35V vsoc 1.00V and it seems to be working...
> But I ran some tests using default DOCP at 3200MHz CL14 comparing 0614 and 0801 and found a small decrease in performance. Sub timings were better with 0614 (read using Aida) and with 0801 they are more relaxed. But if it's stable at 3333MHz it will still perform better than 3200 with 0614.
> 
> Geardown is enabled when you set it to Auto and when you try to disable it command rate will be fixed at 2T! Even when configuring it to 1T


Not for me, i have geardown disabled but command rate remains at 1t no matter if selected 2t  maybe becouse i have hynix chips?

Also i need more voltage for CPU than previous bios. I was counting with this on a beta bios.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I sense that this beta BIOS is just to test AGESA 1.0.0.6 and not much more.


----------



## Ch13f

i oced successfully my 2 x 8gb dual rank hyperx 2400 c15 1.2v ram to 3066 c17 1.35v (is also stable at 3200 c18 1.35v)

my question is : is the voltage safe at 1.35v for everyday oc,or will it harm my ram ???

https://www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX424C15FBK2_16.pdf

ram oc + cinebench benchmarks scores (ram speed tested : 2400-2666-2800-3066)
https://1drv.ms/i/s!Ap5ZI0mnfcKIhLEK-4701Gl_1FD9SQ


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch13f*
> 
> i oced successfully my 2 x 8gb dual rank hyperx 2400 c15 1.2v ram to 3066 c17 1.35v (is also stable at 3200 c18 1.35v)
> 
> my question is : is the voltage safe at 1.35v for everyday oc,or will it harm my ram ???
> 
> https://www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX424C15FBK2_16.pdf
> 
> ram oc + cinebench benchmarks scores (ram speed tested : 2400-2666-2800-3066)
> https://1drv.ms/i/s!Ap5ZI0mnfcKIhLEK-4701Gl_1FD9SQ


Yes. 1.35 and even 1.4v is safe


----------



## crakej

I've found 0801 to be stable. I still can''t OC past x39.75 - pretty sure this is my cpu limit. I had to fiddle with voltage a little as it's not the same as past bioses.
My SoC is at offset 0.08125 - I need this for my ram to run faster. SoC has a new default offset added to it now so make sure you're not running it at 1.5v like I was for a short period! Don't think anything is damages BUT my wireless mouse has stopped working - don't think it's problem with bios, but strange how it stopped a while after updating.

RAM has gone up to 3060MHz stable 1.35v - will not go any further whatever I try, but it's a step in the right direction! I will buy 4000MHz ram when all is working.

I still have at least 2 keyboards showing in bios and windows!

I use auto LLC and optimized power phases. Current can go upto 130% on cpu and SoC


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gettz8488*
> 
> Has anyone yet to figure out how to keep power Saving features on this board when overclocked? I'm locked on CPU frequency and voltage at all time


Pretty sure you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I sense that this beta BIOS is just to test AGESA 1.0.0.6 and not much more.


The BIOS description doesn't mention a update ton the AGESA code?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Pretty sure you
> The BIOS description doesn't mention a update ton the AGESA code?


It's it's main feature !!


----------



## Reous

Is someone here still having LLC issues with the 0801 bios?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Is someone here still having LLC issues with the 0801 bios?


I'm not needing LLC - don't think it will help me OC any further


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm not needing LLC - don't think it will help me OC any further


I don't need it either. Just wondering if it is fixed now or not.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Took the plunge and updated to 0801 BETA.

Update when through without an issue but the flash did take much longer than others.

Can boot @ 3333Mhz using DOCP and changing to 3333Mhz Ram but I can't get it stable.

My DOCP of 3200Mhz works fine though, up from not being able to boot above 2933Mhz.

My Ram works fine at 1.35v but I do need to up the IMC voltage to 0.7 for it to be stable and running 1.05 SOC voltage.
DOCP is 16-18-18-36
But currently testing fine at 14-16-16-32.

Ram will not change to 2T even if set in BIOS. Ram timings do not like odd numbers as they will automatically change to even numbers higher than what's set upon restart.
i.e. if I set 15-17-17-35 it will become 16-18-18-36

3200Mhz so far seems to be the same as 2933Mhz Ram + 200 to 300Mhz on the Core
or
2133Mhz + 1000Mhz on the CPU Core.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I don't need it either. Just wondering if it is fixed now or not.


I'm gonna re test as soon as I flash.


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm gonna re test as soon as I flash.


Do you still use the CMU64GX4M4C3000C15 ? I got it stable with 2666MHz 15-17-17-35 1T. I tried with 2800MHz 14-16-16-33 1T but it just ran for a few hours. Any suggestions? Maybe 2800MHz with 15-17-17-35 1T or 2T?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> Do you still use the CMU64GX4M4C3000C15 ? I got it stable with 2666MHz 15-17-17-35 1T. I tried with 2800MHz 14-16-16-33 1T but it just ran for a few hours. Any suggestions? Maybe 2800MHz with 15-17-17-35 1T or 2T?


I'm currently waiting for my new board. I bricked my first one with bupdater and of course crashfree didn't work. Will arrive on wednesday.


----------



## veckans

Went from 2666MHz (with 0604) to 3066MHz (with 0801) on my Corsair LPX 3000MHz. The command rate setting still seems to be reversed though. I can get 2T if I set my memory to 2400MHz or lower, with 2666MHz and up it's only 1T. Looks like they mixed up the numbers.
When I get 2T it should also mean 100MHz more CPU clock, I hope ASUS are aware of the issue. Other than that it's a well working BIOS, still some issues with jumpy vcore.


----------



## malakudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veckans*
> 
> Went from 2666MHz (with 0604) to 3066MHz (with 0801) on my Corsair LPX 3000MHz. The command rate setting still seems to be reversed though. I can get 2T if I set my memory to 2400MHz or lower, with 2666MHz and up it's only 1T. Looks like they mixed up the numbers.
> When I get 2T it should also mean 100MHz more CPU clock, I hope ASUS are aware of the issue. Other than that it's a well working BIOS, still some issues with jumpy vcore.


Geardown Mode controls command rate, as described in Ryzen Community Update #4. "Allows the DRAM device to run off its internally-generated ½ rate clock for latching on the command or address buses. ON is the default for speeds greater than DDR4-2667, however the benefit of ON vs. OFF will vary from memory kit to memory kit. Enabling Geardown Mode will override your current command rate."

So, for speeds > 2667, Geardown Mode is On by default, and sets command rate to 1T, even if you have set it to 2T. If you set Geardown Mode to Off, then you can control command rate for speeds > 2667.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malakudi*
> 
> Geardown Mode controls command rate, as described in Ryzen Community Update #4. "Allows the DRAM device to run off its internally-generated ½ rate clock for latching on the command or address buses. ON is the default for speeds greater than DDR4-2667, however the benefit of ON vs. OFF will vary from memory kit to memory kit. Enabling Geardown Mode will override your current command rate."
> 
> So, for speeds > 2667, Geardown Mode is On by default, and sets command rate to 1T, even if you have set it to 2T. If you set Geardown Mode to Off, then you can control command rate for speeds > 2667.


Oh shoot, I missed that one. That should help me get this ram stable! It's been a chore on 1t.


----------



## veckans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malakudi*
> 
> Geardown Mode controls command rate, as described in Ryzen Community Update #4. "Allows the DRAM device to run off its internally-generated ½ rate clock for latching on the command or address buses. ON is the default for speeds greater than DDR4-2667, however the benefit of ON vs. OFF will vary from memory kit to memory kit. Enabling Geardown Mode will override your current command rate."
> 
> So, for speeds > 2667, Geardown Mode is On by default, and sets command rate to 1T, even if you have set it to 2T. If you set Geardown Mode to Off, then you can control command rate for speeds > 2667.


That's the problem with this BIOS. No matter if you set geardown mode to enabled/disabled/auto memory still runs at 1T above 2400MHz. AMD themselves explained that command rate should be at 2T default above 2400MHz. Instead they made 1T default with no way of changing it. Hopefully a bug that is fixed with the next stable BIOS release.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Took the plunge and updated to 0801 BETA.


All I see is 0612. Where is the download for 0801?


----------



## Keith Myers

See Post #963 of this thread.


----------



## Keith Myers

Or just wait another week and hope we get another official BIOS that incorporates AGESA 1.0.0.6. There is news that the beta 1.0.0.6 BIOS' for the Hero turned into official downloads today on the ASUS download site.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veckans*
> 
> That's the problem with this BIOS. No matter if you set geardown mode to enabled/disabled/auto memory still runs at 1T above 2400MHz. AMD themselves explained that command rate should be at 2T default above 2400MHz. Instead they made 1T default with no way of changing it. Hopefully a bug that is fixed with the next stable BIOS release.


I have Geardown Mode disabled, command rate set to 2T, RAM set to 2933Mhz and hwinfo is showing it as 2T in windows.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> I have Geardown Mode disabled, command rate set to 2T, RAM set to 2933Mhz and hwinfo is showing it as 2T in windows.


Hi, Wich slots are you using? A2 & B2? Wich RAM do you have?

My Hinyx M-die single rank at 3066 on A2 and B2 slots only supports 1T with geardown disabled and 2t selected in bios


----------



## ragogas

I have Hynix ram, g.skill 3200 Mhz F4-3200C16D-16GTZSW. I have them in A2 and B2, they can boot and run at 3200Mhz but will crash after some time of heavy use. I adjusted the secondary timings manually and set to T2 to achieve the boot yet still not fully stable. I also followed the steps listed by malogeek and set 2T without any problems.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Asus support pages are not available AGAIN !!! Maybe new BIOS is being introduced.


----------



## Chris1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragogas*
> 
> I have Hynix ram, g.skill 3200 Mhz F4-3200C16D-16GTZSW. I have them in A2 and B2, they can boot and run at 3200Mhz but will crash after some time of heavy use. I adjusted the secondary timings manually and set to T2 to achieve the boot yet still not fully stable. I also followed the steps listed by malogeek and set 2T without any problems.


I'm in the same boat with G.Skills Ripjaws V 3200mhz. Can boot to Windows and even run Cinebench. When it comes to gaming, if I don't crash right away it will after a few min. I've tried messing with different RAM voltages and SOC voltages. Turned GearDown off and running and have T2 selected. My next step was to start testing with ProcODT values. If and when you get stable please post an update.


----------



## NeoConker

I said twice that I would not use BIOS Beta ... but the curiosity is complicated.

But it was worth 3333mhz @ 14-13-13-33



https://valid.x86.fr/dui19h


----------



## ComputerRestore

I keep seeing posts with people getting their Ram stable with CAS higher than the rest of the clocks. Is that a new thing for DDR4? I'm going to have to try that.

Also @NeoConker what is your Ram kit rated for, and what are your SOC and Ram voltages? I'm curious how you got your NB clocks to show up under CPUz, nice OC btw.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Cas always rose with frequency. It was also fine juggling between Cas and frequency but only with similar frequencies like 1600MHz to 1866MHz, any larger frequency difference, frequency always wins.


----------



## BWG

I think people were raising CAS to compensate for most Sk Hynix kits running at 2t when the official bioses only supported 1t.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I keep seeing posts with people getting their Ram stable with CAS higher than the rest of the clocks. Is that a new thing for DDR4? I'm going to have to try that.
> 
> Also @NeoConker what is your Ram kit rated for, and what are your SOC and Ram voltages? I'm curious how you got your NB clocks to show up under CPUz, nice OC btw.


The validation lists : F4-3200C14-8GTZR

That's a Trident Z kit with DDR4 3200Mhz CL14 (samsung B die)


----------



## Yviena

I recommend to also do a cache only and memory only stress test in aida64 for testing memory stability, my overclock failed cache and memory test with 3333mhz CL14 with 1.15V soc voltage and 1.5v DIMM voltage but passes 3200mhz CL14 with 1.0SOC and 1.45V DIMM Voltage. or it's just that my CPU IMC is a potato


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> I recommend to also do a cache only and memory only stress test in aida64 for testing memory stability, my overclock failed cache and memory test with 3333mhz CL14 with 1.15V soc voltage and 1.5v DIMM voltage but passes 3200mhz CL14 with 1.0SOC and 1.45V DIMM Voltage. or it's just that my CPU IMC is a potato


Did you adjust the sub timings?


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> I recommend to also do a cache only and memory only stress test in aida64 for testing memory stability, my overclock failed cache and memory test with 3333mhz CL14 with 1.15V soc voltage and 1.5v DIMM voltage but passes 3200mhz CL14 with 1.0SOC and 1.45V DIMM Voltage. or it's just that my CPU IMC is a potato


I'm not quite sure a potato would fit inside a CPU. I think we can rule that out.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> I recommend to also do a cache only and memory only stress test in aida64 for testing memory stability, my overclock failed cache and memory test with 3333mhz CL14 with 1.15V soc voltage and 1.5v DIMM voltage but passes 3200mhz CL14 with 1.0SOC and 1.45V DIMM Voltage. or it's just that my CPU IMC is a potato


3333 is a common memory hole. Alas my potato tablet is spud when attempting to reference posts that would help. dldo_vddp ?


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Did you adjust the sub timings?


Yes i tried both CL14 subtimings and CL16 all timings still fails the cache/ram test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 3333 is a common memory hole. Alas my potato tablet is spud when attempting to reference posts that would help. dldo_vddp ?


Nah i don't think i have a memory hole at 3333mhz ram training always passes but is unstable in stresstesting.


----------



## ragogas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris1984*
> 
> I'm in the same boat with G.Skills Ripjaws V 3200mhz. Can boot to Windows and even run Cinebench. When it comes to gaming, if I don't crash right away it will after a few min. I've tried messing with different RAM voltages and SOC voltages. Turned GearDown off and running and have T2 selected. My next step was to start testing with ProcODT values. If and when you get stable please post an update.


I was playing with the ProcODT and found that 68.6 was almost stable. I don't know if I should go any higher because I saw a video where an AMD engineer said you should stay around 40-60 ohm and if you go above 80 you need LN2.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

this faulty crap bios not even stable dont try it until you get stable version it get my cpu very hot and pupmed more power from using about 97 watt now it use 115 or 110 lol ! at setting in in 0612 is allmost 97 watt to 100 watt with over clocking !


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> this faulty crap bios not even stable dont try it until you get stable version it get my cpu very hot and pupmed more power from using about 97 watt now it use 115 or 110 lol ! at setting in in 0612 is allmost 97 watt to 100 watt with over clocking !


you do have to adjust your voltages - but this bios is stable for most.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> you do have to adjust your voltages - but this bios is stable for most.


my setting i did it after update to new bios but tell the same setting on 0612 consume 97 watt and in 0801 consume 115 watt ! how ?


----------



## chriss745

After updated to BIOS 0801 finally my Hynix based RAM (Kingston 16 GB-KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 HyperX Predator Series - HX432C16PB3K2/16 ) are running with full speed on 3200 without any problems, tested with Aida64 and Memtest, too. That BIOS solved all the issues as memory speed, sleep bug, FMA3 freeze. I would say Asus did just exit now the development status of that motherboard, the release date for X370-PRO should be today.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> After updated to BIOS 0801 finally my Hynix based RAM (Kingston 16 GB-KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 HyperX Predator Series - HX432C16PB3K2/16 ) are running with full speed on 3200 without any problems, tested with Aida64 and Memtest, too. That BIOS solved all the issues as memory speed, sleep bug, FMA3 freeze. I would say Asus did just exit now the development status of that motherboard, the release date for X370-PRO should be today.


is the official bios will be realsed today ? who told you that ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Support page was down couple of days, it's back on line now but no new BIOS..


----------



## Vorado

New BIOS (ON ASUS SITE )

PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0803
Beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6
Note: Updating BIOS method suggested
1.ASUS EZ Flash3: Update the BIOS by USB or Internet.
2.ASUS EZ Update: Update the BIOS in Windows environment, please download the ASUS EZ Update -V2.03.16 via the following link http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/AI_Suite_III_V10177_Ez_update-V20316.zip?_ga=2.121506312.1028612146.1495609681-1198895981.1478769839


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> New BIOS (ON ASUS SITE )
> 
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0803
> Beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6
> Note: Updating BIOS method suggested
> 1.ASUS EZ Flash3: Update the BIOS by USB or Internet.
> 2.ASUS EZ Update: Update the BIOS in Windows environment, please download the ASUS EZ Update -V2.03.16 via the following link http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/AI_Suite_III_V10177_Ez_update-V20316.zip?_ga=2.121506312.1028612146.1495609681-1198895981.1478769839


I still don't see it at Asus support page. Can you post direct link ?


----------



## Vorado

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0803.zip?_ga=2.228907292.1670822290.1496746814-563158700.1491390953


----------



## Spawn32

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0803.zip










/Spawn


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ah. OK. tnx I found it there too, plumb forgot about those Germains, looks like they have best dope to Asus..
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-0803.zip


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> New BIOS (ON ASUS SITE )
> 
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0803
> Beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6
> Note: Updating BIOS method suggested
> 1.ASUS EZ Flash3: Update the BIOS by USB or Internet.
> 2.ASUS EZ Update: Update the BIOS in Windows environment, please download the ASUS EZ Update -V2.03.16 via the following link http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/AI_Suite_III_V10177_Ez_update-V20316.zip?_ga=2.121506312.1028612146.1495609681-1198895981.1478769839


not on site is not officail i suppose


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

why i cant find it on official site ?https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Vorado

https://www.asus.com/ro/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/ i can see it here


----------



## chriss745

It doesn't look BETA to me, BETAs has a Release Note within the zip which mentions it is a BETA, that 0803 doesn't.


----------



## Vorado

Well on site say that is BETA


----------



## chriss745

Yes, it is strange. It is even more stranger I cannot get that romanian page, I get nothing if I click on the link above. I tried US and Hungarian pages as well, I get the page but that doesn't mention 0803 yet.


----------



## chriss745

Flashed 0803, don't see any difference, works as good as 0801, a changelog would be helpful from ASUS.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Flashed 0803and looks good. My Ram cooperates better but still have to use DOCP, CPU and memory scores went up a bit. still waiting for another RAM stick to arrive, one of my 8GB Kingston Savage 3000MHz sticks was bad so now I can't use dual channel.


----------



## BriComp

Anyone looking for the 803 Beta bios can find it here:- https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

Just take out the country code after the .com/ and you will get to the download page. Use the "Others" entry and under BIOS you will find 803.


----------



## veckans

0803 finally seems to solve the major issues with the Ryzen platform. I finally could enable 2T with this BIOS which resulted in higher CPU clock.

It was a bit troublesome to get my Hynix memory to run at 2T however. After loading optimized defaults i set 2933 D.O.C.P. Then proceeded to lowering mem clock to 2400, dropping all D.O.C.P latencies one step, disabling geardown mode, enabling 2T and then stepping up mem clock speed 2400-2666-2800-2933 with a save and reboot between each time.

With 0612, 0604 and 0515 I was stuck at 3825MHz, 2666MHz. Now I have 3900MHz 2933MHz. Vcore is still way more jumpy than Intel CPUs. But I'm guessing this is a problem with the board design/CPU rather than a BIOS issue.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veckans*
> 
> 0803 finally seems to solve the major issues with the Ryzen platform. I finally could enable 2T with this BIOS which resulted in higher CPU clock.
> 
> It was a bit troublesome to get my Hynix memory to run at 2T however. After loading optimized defaults i set 2933 D.O.C.P. Then proceeded to lowering mem clock to 2400, dropping all D.O.C.P latencies one step, disabling geardown mode, enabling 2T and then stepping up mem clock speed 2400-2666-2800-2933 with a save and reboot between each time.
> 
> With 0612, 0604 and 0515 I was stuck at 3825MHz, 2666MHz. Now I have 3900MHz 2933MHz. Vcore is still way more jumpy than Intel CPUs. But I'm guessing this is a problem with the board design/CPU rather than a BIOS issue.


Nice. On 0801 i have to bump vcore from 1.297 to 1.325 to be stable again. I hope this 2nd beta allow me to back to previous voltage.


----------



## kadaz

hello, can you please tell me which options you've changed in the bios ?

I am confused about the CPU and SOC LLC setting, Pstates and many other misc options people have mentioned here, but noone posted an extensive sum up of them and I have trouble figuring them out on my own..

I think it'd save a lot of the same questions if we had a sum up of the things that work except of course vcore and multiplier which depends heavily on the chip.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I was just doing some fast test, I set 41 as multi and ended up with 4092MHz on all cores, LLC at 5,

Trying to push CPU score over 14000. Despite all that voltage CPU stayed under 55c.


----------



## nappydrew

For anyone having trouble downloading it from ASUS, here's BIOS update 0803, direct download link:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0803.zip


----------



## SaccoSVD

After a terrible week I'm up and running again with a new board.

So...can someone summarize what do i need to do to get my RAM running as fast as possible?

Also, damn! I just installed 0801 and now there is 0803









What is new in that one?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I was just doing some fast test, I set 41 as multi and ended up with 4092MHz on all cores, LLC at 5,

Trying to push CPU score over 14000. Despite all that voltage CPU stayed under 55c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> After a terrible week I'm up and running again with a new board.
> 
> So...can someone summarize what do i need to do to get my RAM running as fast as possible?
> 
> Also, damn! I just installed 0801 and now there is 0803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is new in that one?


Well, with this one I'm finally able to do some OC as you can see at that post. To set your RAM start by setting DOCP to closest to your memory XMP and go from there.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Well, I could go to the factory RAM speed of 2933 for my 4 dimm 64gb Vengeance LED kit.

I was thinking about 3200mhz or 3400mhz or whatever....more more!

But since I was kinda disconnected I don't know what's the consensus here about RAM OC with AGESA 1006...I've seen many posts but seems like things has gotten more complex because there are the new gazillion RAM options.

Just wondered if someone could guide me, at least the most important steps. I've read about that RAM timing app. I'm gonna look in the CH6 forums to get it.

i did try 3200 manually and didn't POST, but I didn't tweak anything besides the RAM speed.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Well, I could go to the factory RAM speed of 2933 for my 4 dimm 64gb Vengeance LED kit.
> 
> I was thinking about 3200mhz or 3400mhz or whatever....more more!
> 
> But since I was kinda disconnected I don't know what's the consensus here about RAM OC with AGESA 1006...I've seen many posts but seems like things has gotten more complex because there are the new gazillion RAM options.
> 
> Just wondered if someone could guide me, at least the most important steps. I've read about that RAM timing app. I'm gonna look in the CH6 forums to get it.
> 
> i did try 3200 manually and didn't POST, but I didn't tweak anything besides the RAM speed.


I have 2 x 8 Vengeance LED kit since bios 0604 is was able to get 2933 Mhz with new agesa still 2933 i tried alot of settings nothing helpled to get 3200 MHZ ever 3066 is not stable,,,,,


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Well, I could go to the factory RAM speed of 2933 for my 4 dimm 64gb Vengeance LED kit.
> 
> I was thinking about 3200mhz or 3400mhz or whatever....more more!
> 
> But since I was kinda disconnected I don't know what's the consensus here about RAM OC with AGESA 1006...I've seen many posts but seems like things has gotten more complex because there are the new gazillion RAM options.
> 
> Just wondered if someone could guide me, at least the most important steps. I've read about that RAM timing app. I'm gonna look in the CH6 forums to get it.
> 
> i did try 3200 manually and didn't POST, but I didn't tweak anything besides the RAM speed.


Use DOCP, it will or at least should find your memory's XMP settings.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah. I could get 2933mhz working straight away using DOCP. Previously I could only 2666


----------



## Anty

Hey. Can somebody say if P-states are supported in 0803 and they actually work?


----------



## SaccoSVD

They work on 0801, no reason not to work in 0803....of course can't tell until I try.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> They work on 0801, no reason not to work in 0803....of course can't tell until I try.


I think he meant p-state suppont in bios.

NO, still dont p states on bios =( only with Asus Zen states


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ah...true....no P states in 0801 either....but who needs that? Zenstates is way better as you can downclock for safety reasons before applying an update for example.


----------



## kadaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veckans*
> 
> 0803 finally seems to solve the major issues with the Ryzen platform. I finally could enable 2T with this BIOS which resulted in higher CPU clock.
> 
> It was a bit troublesome to get my Hynix memory to run at 2T however. After loading optimized defaults i set 2933 D.O.C.P. Then proceeded to lowering mem clock to 2400, dropping all D.O.C.P latencies one step, disabling geardown mode, enabling 2T and then stepping up mem clock speed 2400-2666-2800-2933 with a save and reboot between each time.
> 
> With 0612, 0604 and 0515 I was stuck at 3825MHz, 2666MHz. Now I have 3900MHz 2933MHz. Vcore is still way more jumpy than Intel CPUs. But I'm guessing this is a problem with the board design/CPU rather than a BIOS issue.


whats the difference between 1T and 2T and how does it allow a higher CPU OC?

sorry for my noobiness but I am trying to get the best I can from my chip
up until now I have changed these settings;

DOCP (allows my b dies to run at 3200mhz with 0803 bios)
Disabled core boost
Disabled Cstates
CPU and SOC power phase to optimal
CPU and SOC LLC to 1
SOC voltage 1.05V
CPU voltage 1.28
CPU multi 38

is there anything else I can do to improve upon this? no voltage seems to work for anything more than 3.8ghz which seems odd. What about TPU, performance bias etc.? Are they useful?

I'd appreciate any input!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Hey. Can somebody say if P-states are supported in 0803 and they actually work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> After a terrible week I'm up and running again with a new board.
> 
> So...can someone summarize what do i need to do to get my RAM running as fast as possible?
> 
> Also, damn! I just installed 0801 and now there is 0803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is new in that one?


I thought you were skipping 801 til 'official' came out? Glad you're up again .









Try Gupsterg's thread. Useful links galore including the timing checker. stilt's 3600mhz ram timings in detail as well as links to posts about the new values that are mostly confusing if you haven't run across them before.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Thanks







I'll try.

Well, after seeing that no one got a problem I decided to flash 0801, works fine so far.

BTW: is anyone getting a black screen while downloading the latest cumulative patch for windows?

Happened twice here.


----------



## Xpander69

Have been reading this thread quite some time without having an account. Thanks for all the suggestions and information about BIOS settings iu have gotten from here.

I have Corsair Vengeance LPX 4x8GB 3200mhz ram and i was able to only run it at 2666mhz CL15 since 0604, but finally with 0803 i can push it a bit more to 2800 mhz, with volt 1.35, soc 1.15 and CL16, 2T and geardown disabled. Still some ways to go to reach the full 3200, but quite some improvement already.

my cpu (1700X) runs at 3.9ghz @1.375V

i hope to see some more improvements about the 4 stick situation though, 2 sticks i was easily able to get 3200 and 2933 before beta bioses (0801 and 0803).


----------



## kadaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpander69*
> 
> Have been reading this thread quite some time without having an account. Thanks for all the suggestions and information about BIOS settings iu have gotten from here.
> 
> I have Corsair Vengeance LPX 4x8GB 3200mhz ram and i was able to only run it at 2666mhz CL15 since 0604, but finally with 0803 i can push it a bit more to 2800 mhz, with volt 1.35, soc 1.15 and CL16, 2T and geardown disabled. Still some ways to go to reach the full 3200, but quite some improvement already.
> 
> my cpu (1700X) runs at 3.9ghz @1.375V
> 
> i hope to see some more improvements about the 4 stick situation though, 2 sticks i was easily able to get 3200 and 2933 before beta bioses (0801 and 0803).


what is 2T and where can I find it? WIll it help my CPU oc at all? My ram are 3200 cl15 b dies 16gb, running fine at docp.


----------



## Xpander69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> what is 2T and where can I find it? WIll it help my CPU oc at all? My ram are 3200 cl15 b dies 16gb, running fine at docp.


its CommandRate or something, its under dram timing control if you are using 0801 or 0803 beta BIOS. Some people say it helps them with CPU OC also


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Ah...true....no P states in 0801 either....but who needs that? Zenstates is way better as you can downclock for safety reasons before applying an update for example.


I don't use windoze since 8 last years and I won't use in the future so I need it working at BIOS level.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> what is 2T and where can I find it? WIll it help my CPU oc at all? My ram are 3200 cl15 b dies 16gb, running fine at docp.


RAM command rate. If your using samsung b-die ram and you're fine at DOCP then don't bother touching anything as you're running at 1T.

I tried 0803 after running couple days on 0801 and nothing different for me. Max stable 2933Mhz on my Hynix 3200 memory.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I don't use windoze since 8 last years and I won't use in the future so I need it working at BIOS level.


There's a 'nix version.

running down link. (it's in the crosshair thread I suspect). will update post as soon as I run across it.

and here we go.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/10640_20#post_26034956

file located here

read post. details process, not sure if it's been tested with different distros.


----------



## kadaz

I need some help! I tried to overclock my ram and now it won't post at all. Pc fans running and all but nothing on the screen. Tried unplugging etc. Should I clear my cmos?

edit; somehow it booted *** man this has been a rollercoaster jesus

on a sidenote I have this ram http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/775007-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL15-F4-3200C15D-16GTZ

and I tried out 4000mhz 16cl 1.4v and that caused the problem. From this thread, which oc do you think would be the best to try out?


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> I need some help! I tried to overclock my ram and now it won't post at all. Pc fans running and all but nothing on the screen. Tried unplugging etc. Should I clear my cmos?
> 
> edit; somehow it booted *** man this has been a rollercoaster jesus
> 
> on a sidenote I have this ram http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/775007-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL15-F4-3200C15D-16GTZ
> 
> and I tried out 4000mhz 16cl 1.4v and that caused the problem. From this thread, which oc do you think would be the best to try out?


First I would load D.O.C.P then go into the tuner and change the speed to 2933Mhz, save and reboot see if it posts. Then gradually move up each speed step, save and reboot. Find out what your current limit is. Once it posts at a high speed, it may not be stable in windows, which you'll need to test as well.


----------



## SaccoSVD

0801 was kinda unstable for me, 0803 seems better.

I did have to bump the vcore to 1.41v and LLC1 to achieve stability compared to 0612


----------



## SaccoSVD

...dumb forum, double post.


----------



## kadaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> First I would load D.O.C.P then go into the tuner and change the speed to 2933Mhz, save and reboot see if it posts. Then gradually move up each speed step, save and reboot. Find out what your current limit is. Once it posts at a high speed, it may not be stable in windows, which you'll need to test as well.


for ryzen is it best to go for frequency or timings? i.e. 3600cl16 or 3200cl13?

secondly, what's the max dram voltage I can safely use? 1.4V?

and lastly, i changed my command rate from 1t to 2t in bios but in hwInfo64 it shows Command Rate 1T. Why is that?

thanks for your time and sorry for the bombardment of questions


----------



## SaccoSVD

Measured with the multimeter (0803)

LLC1 - 4Ghz - 1.41v

Idle: 1.41v

Load: 1.37v


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Measured with the multimeter (0803)
> 
> LLC1 - 4Ghz - 1.41v
> 
> Idle: 1.41v
> 
> Load: 1.37v


Which was your vcore con agesa 1004?


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> for ryzen is it best to go for frequency or timings? i.e. 3600cl16 or 3200cl13?
> 
> secondly, what's the max dram voltage I can safely use? 1.4V?
> 
> and lastly, i changed my command rate from 1t to 2t in bios but in hwInfo64 it shows Command Rate 1T. Why is that?
> 
> thanks for your time and sorry for the bombardment of questions


Ryzen reacts very well to both frequency and timing and it can depend on workload. I'd suggest tweaking your timings at 3200 for your memory. I'd stay as close to 1.35v as possible but many have run up to 1.4v, you'll just likely have less longevity. If you need to push it to 1.375v to achieve good frequency and timing then that should be fine.

If your Geardown setting is at Auto or On, it will change your memory to 1T over 2666Mhz. You have to turn off Geardown completely to stay at 2T.


----------



## kadaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> Ryzen reacts very well to both frequency and timing and it can depend on workload. I'd suggest tweaking your timings at 3200 for your memory. I'd stay as close to 1.35v as possible but many have run up to 1.4v, you'll just likely have less longevity. If you need to push it to 1.375v to achieve good frequency and timing then that should be fine.
> 
> If your Geardown setting is at Auto or On, it will change your memory to 1T over 2666Mhz. You have to turn off Geardown completely to stay at 2T.


thanks for all the info!

i changed geardown to off and hwinfo64 still says my ram is 1T.. anything else I should change for it?

right now i am at 3200mhz 14-14-14-14-34 @ 1.36v


----------



## BWG

Did you change it to 2t in the bios?


----------



## kadaz

yup


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> hello, can you please tell me which options you've changed in the bios ?
> 
> I am confused about the CPU and SOC LLC setting, Pstates and many other misc options people have mentioned here, but noone posted an extensive sum up of them and I have trouble figuring them out on my own..
> 
> I think it'd save a lot of the same questions if we had a sum up of the things that work except of course vcore and multiplier which depends heavily on the chip.


LLC can help keep voltage from dropping under load.
For me i had to have
cpu at LLC level 5
soc at LLC level 4

To find the right LLC level i used HWiNFO64 for monitoring cpu and soc voltage. It gave the best accurate readings. And i just bumped up the level's one at a time till cpu and soc voltage didn't drop under full system load. This really helped me with system stability.

Pstates for me means you can have seperate cpu clock speeds and voltages for system full load, partial load, idle. Our board bios doesn't have pstate options but you can use "ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2" to set pstates. Other overclocking methods on the other hand - bios, AMD Ryzen Master, Asus AI suite will fix your cpu clock. So say you overclock your cpu to 3.7Ghz. All cores will stay at 3.7Ghz regardless if your system is under full load, partial load, idle


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> thanks for all the info!
> 
> i changed geardown to off and hwinfo64 still says my ram is 1T.. anything else I should change for it?
> 
> right now i am at 3200mhz 14-14-14-14-34 @ 1.36v


I had this problem. Bios would read 2T yet windows would read 1T.
I did end up getting windows to read 2T by accident. It just happened when i was playing around testing ram setting for stability.
You could try setting ram manually at 2933 14-14-14-14-34 @ 1.35v 2T , geardown to off. boot to windows.
Then boot back into bios set docp 3200, reboot into windows and check command rate.


----------



## kadaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> LLC can help keep voltage from dropping under load.
> For me i had to have
> cpu at LLC level 5
> soc at LLC level 4
> 
> To find the right LLC level i used HWiNFO64 for monitoring cpu and soc voltage. It gave the best accurate readings. And i just bumped up the level's one at a time till cpu and soc voltage didn't drop under full system load. This really helped me with system stability.
> 
> Pstates for me means you can have seperate cpu clock speeds and voltages for system full load, partial load, idle. Our board bios doesn't have pstate options but you can use "ASUS ZenStates 0.2.2" to set pstates. Other overclocking methods on the other hand - bios, AMD Ryzen Master, Asus AI suite will fix your cpu clock. So say you overclock your cpu to 3.7Ghz. All cores will stay at 3.7Ghz regardless if your system is under full load, partial load, idle


yes but doesn't high LLC cause your CPU to have crazy voltage spikes? That's why I reduced both to level 1..

btw on hwinfo64, which reading of the two do you trust more for your voltage SVI2 TFN or VDDCR CPU?

on another note, after trying out 4000mhz/cl16 OC on ram it no longer posts on my DOCP proflile untouched, but needs me to raise the SOC voltage from 1.05V to 1.06V. Weird.
is there any chance you'd care enough to link me some pictures of your BIOS settings for CPU / RAM OC? nothing in particular I just wanna see what options you play with to get a better understanding. Right now I feel like I am doing it wrong for both.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/775007-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL15-F4-3200C15D-16GTZ

and how the hell does this guy get such good OC's from the same ram as me?


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> I had this problem. Bios would read 2T yet windows would read 1T.
> I did end up getting windows to read 2T by accident. It just happened when i was playing around testing ram setting for stability.
> You could try setting ram manually at 2933 14-14-14-14-34 @ 1.35v 2T , geardown to off. boot to windows.
> Then boot back into bios set docp 3200, reboot into windows and check command rate.


I had this problem. Depending on which speed I was trying, windows hwinfo would display 1T or 2T. My RAM at 2933 would show 2T but 3066 would be 1T. Perhaps that's also part of why it's not stable above 2933.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> yes but doesn't high LLC cause your CPU to have crazy voltage spikes? That's why I reduced both to level 1..
> 
> btw on hwinfo64, which reading of the two do you trust more for your voltage SVI2 TFN or VDDCR CPU?
> 
> on another note, after trying out 4000mhz/cl16 OC on ram it no longer posts on my DOCP proflile untouched, but needs me to raise the SOC voltage from 1.05V to 1.06V. Weird.
> is there any chance you'd care enough to link me some pictures of your BIOS settings for CPU / RAM OC? nothing in particular I just wanna see what options you play with to get a better understanding. Right now I feel like I am doing it wrong for both.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/775007-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL15-F4-3200C15D-16GTZ
> 
> and how the hell does this guy get such good OC's from the same ram as me?


You mean other than the fact he's using an intel cpu? Where they have gone through the teething problems already? (It sucked. NEVER gonna work faster. omg can't run my ram at X frequency.... sound familiar?)


----------



## raidek

3200 mhz ram checking in, everything in bios set on auto except for ram timings. Using 1T instead of 2T and bumping ddr voltage to 1.375 from 1.35. 0803 has results for me.

Using zenstate to OC once in windows.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 0801 was kinda unstable for me, 0803 seems better.
> 
> I did have to bump the vcore to 1.41v and LLC1 to achieve stability compared to 0612


Honestly, I am paranoid to flash to 0803 from 0801 on my home computer. On my second one, the computer locked up during the bios upgrade and now my board has been bricked. I am going to send it our for Asus repair and then sell it when I get it back. I bought an Asrock XZX370 Killer instead for my second computer but I will not see that until Friday or Monday. I was half tempted to swap my working Prime into my second computer but, I did not feel like risking it since my home computer is working 100%.

I am bummed about my bricked board but, I do not want to wait up to 2 weeks before i receive it back to get my second machine up and running again. I do not like having no desktop up and running at home and I have a slower spare computer I can use in place of my second one until I get the new board.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Which was your vcore con agesa 1004?


1.4v (zenstates) and used LLC auto (1.375v vdroop at load with the multimeter). But actually, I was getting black screens while scanning one of my drives (with BIOS 0612 too), even from DOS.

Maybe I just needed 1.41v and LLC1 period.

OR! maybe windows was broken (getting dev previews, slow ring)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Honestly, I am paranoid to flash to 0803 from 0801 on my home computer. On my second one, the computer locked up during the bios upgrade and now my board has been bricked. I am going to send it our for Asus repair and then sell it when I get it back. I bought an Asrock XZX370 Killer instead for my second computer but I will not see that until Friday or Monday. I was half tempted to swap my working Prime into my second computer but, I did not feel like risking it since my home computer is working 100%.
> 
> I am bummed about my bricked board but, I do not want to wait up to 2 weeks before i receive it back to get my second machine up and running again. I do not like having no desktop up and running at home and I have a slower spare computer I can use in place of my second one until I get the new board.


I understand. I had to wait for the RMA after bricking mine, it sucks.

What BIOS were you flashing when it locked up?


----------



## SaccoSVD

What I noticed with 0803 is that my POST times are much lower now. Specially during the first time the ASUS logo comes up. (I have it twice and in between the boot info from an ASUS PCIe USB/Sata board)

The first logo took a considerable amount of time before agesa 1006

Also windows seems to load things faster now after logging in.


----------



## crakej

I've found not much difference - except that my OC seems to require a bit less volts - still experimenting. I was running at 4GHz, but I'd prefer to have a bit of leeway with my thermals so pulled back to 39.75.

Whatever I try, my ram still won't go at 3200, so I'm at 3060 CL14

Mem/cache latency has improved overall, though L2 and L3 were slightly SLOWER than before. L1 is nearly 1TB/sec


----------



## SaccoSVD

0803 is also available now in the US site.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download//

That's good news, means they're confident to post it and doesn't have any nasty bugs. (hopefully)


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> Ryzen reacts very well to both frequency and timing and it can depend on workload. I'd suggest tweaking your timings at 3200 for your memory. I'd stay as close to 1.35v as possible but many have run up to 1.4v, you'll just likely have less longevity. If you need to push it to 1.375v to achieve good frequency and timing then that should be fine.
> 
> If your Geardown setting is at Auto or On, it will change your memory to 1T over 2666Mhz. You have to turn off Geardown completely to stay at 2T.


B die ram is good for 1.4-1.5v there are even ddr4 xmp profiles with 1.45v


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> yes but doesn't high LLC cause your CPU to have crazy voltage spikes? That's why I reduced both to level 1..
> 
> btw on hwinfo64, which reading of the two do you trust more for your voltage SVI2 TFN or VDDCR CPU?
> 
> on another note, after trying out 4000mhz/cl16 OC on ram it no longer posts on my DOCP proflile untouched, but needs me to raise the SOC voltage from 1.05V to 1.06V. Weird.
> is there any chance you'd care enough to link me some pictures of your BIOS settings for CPU / RAM OC? nothing in particular I just wanna see what options you play with to get a better understanding. Right now I feel like I am doing it wrong for both.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/775007-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL15-F4-3200C15D-16GTZ
> 
> and how the hell does this guy get such good OC's from the same ram as me?


I never noticed voltage spikes in hwinfo64. But i've decided to set LLC back to auto for now.

Here's screenshots of my ram oc settings and asus zenstates cpu oc settings. Also included screenshot of system under load with aida64 monitored by hwinfo64. Like i said LLC is set back to auto. You'll see cpu and soc voltage drop under load. Interesting the min cpu voltage is pstate 1 not 2. And min cpu clock is 24 not 15.5


http://imgur.com/kqcBf


I've tried raising ram speed above rated oc profile 3200 but never got post no matter the timings. Maybe if i upped the volts above 1.35. My priority right now though is to get system stable under load for hours with prime95 and aida64


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think either LLC auto or LLC1 is ok according to my multimeter. Didn't try LLC2 tho. LLC4 is a nono and LLC5 is nuts.


----------



## Bo55

Took the plunge and flashed to the new beta 0803 Bios from 0612. First things first..

Using a 1700x at 3.9, 1.35v paired with a Trident Z 3733mhz 2x8gb kit installed in A2-B2 slots.

- I was stuck on 2933mhz with 0612, with 0803 i'am now able to boot into windows and use cinebench at 3333mhz 14-14-14-14-34 1T all by manually entering the voltages 1.36v and SOC at 1.1 (didnt bother using DOCP) Worth mentioning at 1.35v it wouldnt boot, 1.36v got me into windows just fine.

- Could not finish AIDA64's cache and memory benchmark at 3333mhz it BSOD during the copy test. Dropped frequency down to 3200mhz and it completed the test fine and is so far rock solid have been playing DOOM 4 for the last 2 hours at 1440p ultra, however im seeing a large drop in fps with this beta bios compared to 0612. By going from 2933mhz (0612) to 3200mhz (0803) performance in DOOM has dropped going as low as 80fps in some areas compared to 0612 which was never going under 110fps in any scenario. Cinebench scores seem to be not moving basically staying the same, managed 1 point higher than previous high score at 2933. (old score at 2933mhz got me 1756 with CB Bias on, Now 1757 at 3200, out of 5 runs most were seeing 1750-53, got 1711 with the CB Bias off) so not sure whats going on there, im hoping the official release will fix whatever is going on there and boost my fps back up.

Hope that helps anyone, ASUS im looking at you


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I understand. I had to wait for the RMA after bricking mine, it sucks.
> )
> What BIOS were you flashing when it locked up?


0803. How quickly was the turn around time? Didn't get cover your shipping both ways?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I bought my Ryzen system very early in march. Unfortunately the only store that had the parts was up north Germany (I'm in Salzburg) so it took 4 days to arrive the first time.

I needed to RMA the board last week on monday and got it yesterday. So 9 days.

I had to pay 13 euro for the shipping, wasn't too bad.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So, at this point I think i have my system running as expected. Anything further I would consider extreme OC. Specially RAM.

My RAM is running at the rated speed, my 1800x is running at 4Ghz. No stability issues. All fine.

From now on any future BIOS would maybe bring one or two surprises but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Took the plunge and flashed to the new beta 0803 Bios from 0612. First things first..
> 
> Using a 1700x at 3.9, 1.35v paired with a Trident Z 3733mhz 2x8gb kit installed in A2-B2 slots.
> 
> - I was stuck on 2933mhz with 0612, with 0803 i'am now able to boot into windows and use cinebench at 3333mhz 14-14-14-14-34 1T all by manually entering the voltages 1.36v and SOC at 1.1 (didnt bother using DOCP) Worth mentioning at 1.35v it wouldnt boot, 1.36v got me into windows just fine.
> 
> - Could not finish AIDA64's cache and memory benchmark at 3333mhz it BSOD during the copy test. Dropped frequency down to 3200mhz and it completed the test fine and is so far rock solid have been playing DOOM 4 for the last 2 hours at 1440p ultra, however im seeing a large drop in fps with this beta bios compared to 0612. By going from 2933mhz (0612) to 3200mhz (0803) performance in DOOM has dropped going as low as 80fps in some areas compared to 0612 which was never going under 110fps in any scenario. Cinebench scores seem to be not moving basically staying the same, managed 1 point higher than previous high score at 2933. (old score at 2933mhz got me 1756 with CB Bias on, Now 1757 at 3200, out of 5 runs most were seeing 1750-53, got 1711 with the CB Bias off) so not sure whats going on there, im hoping the official release will fix whatever is going on there and boost my fps back up.
> 
> Hope that helps anyone, ASUS im looking at you


To improve memory stability you could try
procODT - 53.3ohm
Cmd2T - 2T
Gear Down Mode - disabled
enter all the timings listed by bios spd tool
and if your keen bump up voltage and play with soc LLC


----------



## DUS x SSJ4 x

Hey everyone,

I have been lurching on this thread for a couple months now. Read every single dam post. Ive had every issue and more.

But I am happy to report with 0803 all is well. Finally, my Corsair Vengeance 32gb (2x16gb) 3000mhz ram posted on defaults if you can believe it.

Here is my build.

CPU - Ryzen 1700
Cooler - Corsair H115i 280mm AIO
MB - ASUS Prime x370
GPU - Gigabyte G1 GTX 1080
RAM- Corsair Vengeance LED 32gb (2x16) 3000mhz
OS/Programs drive - Samsung evo 850 sata 500g
Cache/scratch and working files- Samsung evo 960 m.2 nvme 500g
Mass storage - Seagate 3tb 3.5 7200 hhd
Back up clone drive - Seagate 3tb 2.5 5400 hhd (was from laptop lol)
PSU - Raid Max 650w 80+ gold
CASE - NZXT s340 elite matte white.

OC settings atm.

4.0ghz at 1.35v 1.0 SOC
DOCH settings with 1.365v and 0.6825



Going to run stability tests overnight and will report back. One thing is I think I hit the jackpot with my 1700 I hit 4ghz easily. And I havent even tried to love the voltage I just went straight to 1.35 because of settings I saw in here. Anyway big props to all the people who have pushed their MB and even bricked them trying to get things going!


----------



## Grin

Hmmm...You have only 48W after Sinebench at 4GHz. I am sorry...


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I bought my Ryzen system very early in march. Unfortunately the only store that had the parts was up north Germany (I'm in Salzburg) so it took 4 days to arrive the first time.
> 
> I needed to RMA the board last week on monday and got it yesterday. So 9 days.
> 
> I had to pay 13 euro for the shipping, wasn't too bad.


Thanks. I have to ship mine to Indiana to the Asus service center there. I will probably pay about $15 and will not see my board again for at least 2 weeks, including the weekends. I just simply swapped my motherboard from home into this machine, set everything to defaults and I am going to run it that way with the 0801 bios, good enough. I just do not want to try flashing this board and end up with another dead one, although the chances of that are slim. (First bad flash I have had in at least 15 years or so.)

Now I just have to wait for Windows 10 to activate, right now it says it is unable to reach the activation servers.


----------



## DUS x SSJ4 x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grin*
> 
> Hmmm...You have only 48W after Sinebench at 4GHz. I am sorry...


Oppps dont worry about that I cropped the wrong thing in paint lol that was before I ran the test...

Heres a fresh run.

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/cargod64/media/0803_2_zpstmepknjl.png.html

Hmmmm crazy in aida64... prob a bad oc after all. Ill be back lol.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> 0803. How quickly was the turn around time? Didn't get cover your shipping both ways?


Can you describe what happened?

Did you reset the BIOS to it's default settings before flashing? Or flashed from windows?

From which BIOS were you trying to update to 0803?

The more we know the better we can avoid a problem in the future.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can you describe what happened?
> 
> Did you reset the BIOS to it's default settings before flashing? Or flashed from windows?
> 
> From which BIOS were you trying to update to 0803?
> 
> The more we know the better we can avoid a problem in the future.


I did hit the F5 reset to defaults and rebooted back into the bios. I then proceeded to the flash screen where I pointed it to my 8GB flash drive. I pointed it to the 0803 bios, it read it without issue, asked if I want to flash it, selected yes, it started and then stalled around 15% or so. After that, nothing but a bricked board. It was the same flash drive and usb port as well. I also unplugged my phone and my external 1TB hard drive like always, just in case.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I did hit the F5 reset to defaults and rebooted back into the bios. I then proceeded to the flash screen where I pointed it to my 8GB flash drive. I pointed it to the 0803 bios, it read it without issue, asked if I want to flash it, selected yes, it started and then stalled around 15% or so. After that, nothing but a bricked board. It was the same flash drive and usb port as well. I also unplugged my phone and my external 1TB hard drive like always, just in case.


How long did you wait till you decided to reset?


----------



## Malogeek

0803 definitely takes longer to flash than previous BIOS, hope you waited long enough







There's also crashfree BIOS recovery, did you try that?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> How long did you wait till you decided to reset?


About 45 minutes or so. I even contacted Asus well I was trying to keep my panic down.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> About 45 minutes or so. I even contacted Asus well I was trying to keep my panic down.


haha!

mmmm 54min is too much, I guess if that happens to me again I'm gonna wait for hours, and if it continues I'm gonna be so glad I did.


----------



## Plonide

So far I'm happy with bios 0803, I couldn't get past 2400MHz on the RAM with 0604.
Specs: 1700X 3.8 Ghz @ 1.325v with LLC 2 on cpu and LLC 1 on soc (fully stable after + 2 hours of x264 encoding)
I'll try to squeeze out more performance with reasonable voltage later, these were tested with bios 0604.
I've been benchmarking RAM today:

Kingston HyperX Savage 3000 Mhz 16GB (HX430C15SBK2-16)
DOCP didn't work for me so I tried manually 60 Ohm resistance, 2t command rate and power down disabled, 1.35v
2933 16-16-16-16-30 and 2800 14-14-14-14-30 boot into windows and benchmark just fine. Haven't tried stress testing yet.
Sticking with 2800 Mhz and lower timings for now.


----------



## Plonide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I did hit the F5 reset to defaults and rebooted back into the bios. I then proceeded to the flash screen where I pointed it to my 8GB flash drive. I pointed it to the 0803 bios, it read it without issue, asked if I want to flash it, selected yes, it started and then stalled around 15% or so. After that, nothing but a bricked board. It was the same flash drive and usb port as well. I also unplugged my phone and my external 1TB hard drive like always, just in case.


I read that it's best to also disconnect your ethernet cable before flashing locally.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plonide*
> 
> So far I'm happy with bios 0803, I couldn't get past 2400MHz on the RAM with 0604.
> Specs: 1700X 3.8 Ghz @ 1.325v with LLC 2 on cpu and LLC 1 on soc (fully stable after + 2 hours of x264 encoding)
> I'll try to squeeze out more performance with reasonable voltage later, these were tested with bios 0604.
> I've been benchmarking RAM today:
> 
> Kingston HyperX Savage 3000 Mhz 16GB (HX430C15SBK2-16)
> DOCP didn't work for me so I tried manually 60 Ohm resistance, 2t command rate and power down disabled, 1.35v
> 2933 16-16-16-16-30 and 2800 14-14-14-14-30 boot into windows and benchmark just fine. Haven't tried stress testing yet.
> Sticking with 2800 Mhz and lower timings for now.


I'm using same RAM but only 8GB (one stick), 2933 MHz on DOCP.


----------



## cheath

Anyone managed to get 3200mhz with CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ram kit ?


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So, at this point I think i have my system running as expected. Anything further I would consider extreme OC. Specially RAM.
> 
> My RAM is running at the rated speed, my 1800x is running at 4Ghz. No stability issues. All fine.
> 
> From now on any future BIOS would maybe bring one or two surprises but I wouldn't bet on it.


What settings do you use? What are your timings?
I'm on the same 64GB Ram and actually i can run 2666 stable with 15-17-17-35 1T
R7 1700 @ 3,8 GHz
CPU Volt 1,3v (never tried less)
SoC Volt 1,1v
DRAM 1,35
LLC both @ Level 1
both Phases optimized


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plonide*
> 
> I read that it's best to also disconnect your ethernet cable before flashing locally.


Thanks for the idea going forward.







I am just going to stick with 0801 and stock speeds for my Ryzen R1700 since I count on this computer daily to be up and running.







The ram is running at DOCP 2800 although it is 3000 speed ram but, I doubt it will get much better. The R1700 is fast even at stock speeds though.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheath*
> 
> Anyone managed to get 3200mhz with CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ram kit ?


No, only at 3066MHz


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> No, only at 3066MHz


What settings u use for 3066 ?

Thanks


----------



## hlreijnders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheath*
> 
> Anyone managed to get 3200mhz with CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ram kit ?


I got that kit. Have it at 3200Mhz 16 18 18 18 36 2t @ 1,39v. Soc @ 1,15


----------



## AceRimmer

Downloaded the Beta bios 0803 from the ASUS support website and I can report that for the first time ever I was able to POST with XMP settings for my G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200mhz cl14 16gb ram kit. Been a long road to get here but it feels good to finally be able to unlock the full potential of my system. AMD really hit a home run with Ryzen IMO just wish they had gotten these issues ironed out before launch.


----------



## Grin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I did hit the F5 reset to defaults and rebooted back into the bios. I then proceeded to the flash screen where I pointed it to my 8GB flash drive. I pointed it to the 0803 bios, it read it without issue, asked if I want to flash it, selected yes, it started and then stalled around 15% or so. After that, nothing but a bricked board. It was the same flash drive and usb port as well. I also unplugged my phone and my external 1TB hard drive like always, just in case.


Why'd use unsafe USB stick? Next time use your main disk C. I also would recommend to shut down after reboot with defaults and unplug for 5 min.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheath*
> 
> Anyone managed to get 3200mhz with CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ram kit ?


I'm using CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 @ 3200Mhz

https://valid.x86.fr/pi875f

I don't think there is any difference between the two kits other than mine have lights.

DOCP 1.35v with 0.7v IMC and 1.05 SOC


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> What settings do you use? What are your timings?
> I'm on the same 64GB Ram and actually i can run 2666 stable with 15-17-17-35 1T
> R7 1700 @ 3,8 GHz
> CPU Volt 1,3v (never tried less)
> SoC Volt 1,1v
> DRAM 1,35
> LLC both @ Level 1
> both Phases optimized


DOCP, all it's default settings. 2933mhz

15-17-17-35 1T
1.35v - Termination at 0.675v
SOC at 1.1v
CPU clock and Vcore at Auto (using Zenstates here)
LLC1 and CPU and phase switch to Optimized

no other setting modified.

I did try higher RAM clocks without DOCP but so far it didn't work.


----------



## kadaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> To improve memory stability you could try
> procODT - 53.3ohm
> Cmd2T - 2T
> Gear Down Mode - disabled
> enter all the timings listed by bios spd tool
> and if your keen bump up voltage and play with soc LLC


how do you find out what options to fiddle with in DRAM timing and what value it should be? Also, what's the bios spd tool? Is it in the bios ?

edit; seems like when I select command rate 2T from bios and try to post, PC fails to post 2 times and prompts me to change my settings in bios. I isolated the issue to be the command rate option in BIOS, but why? Why so many other people get it to work like that but not me?


----------



## Yviena

So I just received my C6H and it seems like 3466 cl14 is stable on this board compared to the x370 prime where I could only get 3200mhz CL14 working stable.

They really need to add the CLDO_VDDP option to the prime Mobo


----------



## cheath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlreijnders*
> 
> I got that kit. Have it at 3200Mhz 16 18 18 18 36 2t @ 1,39v. Soc @ 1,15


Thanks man. I'll wait for the stable bios release for now. But nice to hear finally i can get it up to 3200, feels good.


----------



## cheath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 @ 3200Mhz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/pi875f
> 
> I don't think there is any difference between the two kits other than mine have lights.
> 
> DOCP 1.35v with 0.7v IMC and 1.05 SOC


What cooler do you use? I'm streaming at twitch and with NH-D15 at 1.412v it can peak 70c while playing PUBG, but only for once, dont know why.

3925mhz at 1.412 with LLC 2 right now. It passes every stress test. I can try 3950 and it wont give me problems while streaming or playing games but sometimes cant pass stress tests.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheath*
> 
> What cooler do you use? I'm streaming at twitch and with NH-D15 at 1.412v it can peak 70c while playing PUBG, but only for once, dont know why.
> 
> 3925mhz at 1.412 with LLC 2 right now. It passes every stress test. I can try 3950 and it wont give me problems while streaming or playing games but sometimes cant pass stress tests.


Try auto LLC and just up the voltage instead idle/low load voltage won't degrade the CPU but LLC2 has 0.020-0.030v spikes on oscilloscope.

You can also try 3.9ghz as there is a steep voltage wall around that frequency that 25 mhz won't really be noticeable.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> how do you find out what options to fiddle with in DRAM timing and what value it should be? Also, what's the bios spd tool? Is it in the bios ?
> 
> edit; seems like when I select command rate 2T from bios and try to post, PC fails to post 2 times and prompts me to change my settings in bios. I isolated the issue to be the command rate option in BIOS, but why? Why so many other people get it to work like that but not me?


Those ram suggestions were for that guys ram. For your ram's oc profile is it 1T or 2T?

Our mother board has a spd tool that reads ram profiles. It's in the bios "tool" section.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> I had this problem. Depending on which speed I was trying, windows hwinfo would display 1T or 2T. My RAM at 2933 would show 2T but 3066 would be 1T. Perhaps that's also part of why it's not stable above 2933.


I've flashed to 0803 and got 2T working. This is the process i went through.

1 - set optimized defaults
2 - flashed 0803
3 - select docp 3200, procODT - 53.3ohm, Cmd2T - 2T, Gear Down Mode - disabled, enter any other ram timings docp didn't add.
4 - boot to windows - Ryzen Timing Checker shows 1T, Gear Down Mode - enabled
5 - boot to bios, set ram manual, add any timings that were set back to auto. That's it.
6 - boot to windows - Ryzen Timing Checker now shows 2T, Gear Down Mode - disabled


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think either LLC auto or LLC1 is ok according to my multimeter. Didn't try LLC2 tho. LLC4 is a nono and LLC5 is nuts.


Does it matter how high your voltage is though or is it a nono setting LLC4-5 regardless?

Because i currently have cpu 3.625Ghz at 1.225v which seems low compared to others using 1.4v for their 3.9+Ghz oc.


----------



## cheath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 @ 3200Mhz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/pi875f
> 
> I don't think there is any difference between the two kits other than mine have lights.
> 
> DOCP 1.35v with 0.7v IMC and 1.05 SOC


What cooler do you use? I'm streaming at twitch and with NH-D15 at 1.412v it can peak 70c while playing PUBG, but only for once, dont know why.

3925mhz at 1.412 with LLC 2 right now. It passes every stress test. I can try 3950 and it wont give me problems while streaming or playing games but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Does it matter how high your voltage is though or is it a nono setting LLC4-5 regardless?
> 
> Because i currently have cpu 3.625Ghz at 1.225v which seems low compared to others using 1.4v for their 3.9+Ghz oc.


Ryzen has a voltage wall around 3.9ghz+ for most probably except 1800x and golden samples of 1700/1700x.

I think with this motherboard LLC4-5 is dangerous to use with high voltage.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Does it matter how high your voltage is though or is it a nono setting LLC4-5 regardless?
> 
> Because i currently have cpu 3.625Ghz at 1.225v which seems low compared to others using 1.4v for their 3.9+Ghz oc.


Voltage at idle doesn't matter as much, that's why is good to use no LLC or LLC1 and 1.4v or 1.42v

You can push as much as 1.45v or more at idle, it will not harm your CPU...naturally you would like it below 1.42v just to be extra safe.

As long as your voltage at idle is 1.42v or lower (preferably lower) you'll be safe.

LLC4 and 5 give you a vboost, which in itself is not harmful, but while transitioning to idle from load there could be spikes that can quickly fry your CPU. A spike as high as 1.5v or 1.6v is seriously bad.

Here my 1800x works stable at 4Ghz with a load vcore of 1.375v (1.41v at idle and LLC1) your CPU should perform as good as mine with the same voltages, or maybe a bit more or less depending on how lucky or not you are in the silicon lottery.


----------



## cheath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Voltage at idle doesn't matter as much, that's why is good to use no LLC or LLC1 and 1.4v or 1.42v
> 
> You can push as much as 1.45v or more at idle, it will not harm your CPU...naturally you would like it below 1.42v just to be extra safe.
> 
> As long as your voltage at idle is 1.42v or lower (preferably lower) you'll be safe.
> 
> LLC4 and 5 give you a vboost, which in itself is not harmful, but while transitioning to idle from load there could be spikes that can quickly fry your CPU. A spike as high as 1.5v or 1.6v is seriously bad.
> 
> Here my 1800x works stable at 4Ghz with a load vcore of 1.375v (1.41v at idle and LLC1) your CPU should perform as good as mine with the same voltages, or maybe a bit more or less depending on how lucky or not you are in the silicon lottery.


What is your voltage in bios? I have 1.412 and LLC2. Also you have a 1800x which is easier to reach 4ghz than 1700/1700x. I believe i would need 1.43v for 4ghz.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Voltage at idle doesn't matter as much, that's why is good to use no LLC or LLC1 and 1.4v or 1.42v
> 
> You can push as much as 1.45v or more at idle, it will not harm your CPU...naturally you would like it below 1.42v just to be extra safe.
> 
> As long as your voltage at idle is 1.42v or lower (preferably lower) you'll be safe.
> 
> LLC4 and 5 give you a vboost, which in itself is not harmful, but while transitioning to idle from load there could be spikes that can quickly fry your CPU. A spike as high as 1.5v or 1.6v is seriously bad.
> 
> Here my 1800x works stable at 4Ghz with a load vcore of 1.375v (1.41v at idle and LLC1) your CPU should perform as good as mine with the same voltages, or maybe a bit more or less depending on how lucky or not you are in the silicon lottery.


Thanks. I didn't know about the crazy voltage spikes from transitioning to idle from load. I was only looking at voltage during load.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Same voltage here (1.412v). But not from the BIOS, set in Zenstates for a 40x multiplier.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Thanks. I didn't know about the crazy voltage spikes from transitioning to idle from load. I was only looking at voltage during load.


This video is pretty informative, i recommend you to watch it entirely:






Keep in mind this is a general example and doesn't apply to this board.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 @ 3200Mhz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/pi875f
> 
> I don't think there is any difference between the two kits other than mine have lights.
> 
> DOCP 1.35v with 0.7v IMC and 1.05 SOC


I have same same CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 LED Withe single side modules with Hinix Chips and i cant go above 2933 Mhzz , stange .Yours are with Samsung Chips ??
You just selected DOCP 3200Mhz and voltages ? no timmings changes ??

Thanks


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> DOCP, all it's default settings. 2933mhz
> 
> 15-17-17-35 1T
> 1.35v - Termination at 0.675v
> SOC at 1.1v
> CPU clock and Vcore at Auto (using Zenstates here)
> LLC1 and CPU and phase switch to Optimized
> 
> no other setting modified.
> 
> I did try higher RAM clocks without DOCP but so far it didn't work.


Well, I can't even boot with these settings. Zenstates doesn't matter in this case.
So I need 2 go for individual timings. Maybe I start with 20-17-17-35. That worked on 0801. I'll post tomorrow. Today I'm going for a 24h stream.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> Well, I can't even boot with these settings. Zenstates doesn't matter in this case.
> So I need 2 go for individual timings. Maybe I start with 20-17-17-35. That worked on 0801. I'll post tomorrow. Today I'm going for a 24h stream.


Hmmm...that seems interesting, is the same kit, same MOBO.

Ah yeah, try just re saving without changing anything and rebooting, here it failed the first attempt but went fine the second.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Took the plunge and flashed to the new beta 0803 Bios from 0612. First things first..
> 
> Using a 1700x at 3.9, 1.35v paired with a Trident Z 3733mhz 2x8gb kit installed in A2-B2 slots.
> 
> - I was stuck on 2933mhz with 0612, with 0803 i'am now able to boot into windows and use cinebench at 3333mhz 14-14-14-14-34 1T all by manually entering the voltages 1.36v and SOC at 1.1 (didnt bother using DOCP) Worth mentioning at 1.35v it wouldnt boot, 1.36v got me into windows just fine.
> 
> - Could not finish AIDA64's cache and memory benchmark at 3333mhz it BSOD during the copy test. Dropped frequency down to 3200mhz and it completed the test fine and is so far rock solid have been playing DOOM 4 for the last 2 hours at 1440p ultra, however im seeing a large drop in fps with this beta bios compared to 0612. By going from 2933mhz (0612) to 3200mhz (0803) performance in DOOM has dropped going as low as 80fps in some areas compared to 0612 which was never going under 110fps in any scenario. Cinebench scores seem to be not moving basically staying the same, managed 1 point higher than previous high score at 2933. (old score at 2933mhz got me 1756 with CB Bias on, Now 1757 at 3200, out of 5 runs most were seeing 1750-53, got 1711 with the CB Bias off) so not sure whats going on there, im hoping the official release will fix whatever is going on there and boost my fps back up.
> 
> Hope that helps anyone, ASUS im looking at you


Quick little update, decided to try up the DRAM voltage a little more in an attempt to fix the low performance on cinebench and in DOOM, well i believe it fixed it, by going from 1.36v to 1.3650v i gained 12 points in cinebench and my low drop in fps in DOOM has gone and is back up to where it should be. BTW 3466 will not post no matter what voltages or timings i throw at it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quick question for the experts, is 4 dimms giving you more throughput than just two dimms?


----------



## malakudi

I have been experimenting the last days with the default voltages of Asus Prime X370 for my Ryzen 1700X.

Running applications that utilize all cores (like Cinebench R15 multi-core bench), CPU runs at 3500 on all cores and voltage (SVI2 TFN) is 1.15-1.16, VDDCR CPU as reported by ITE chip is 1.21 so I guess it applies around 1.20V

However, when running a single core application (like Cinebench R15 single-core bench) and set affinity to pin the program in a specific core, that core usually runs at 3500 and some times going to 3900. But it stays at 3900 for very little time - hwinfo64 reports an average of 3600 usually, so it is at 3900 for about 25%. One would expect that 3800 or 3900 could be used for the whole execution time but that is not the case. Voltages during single-core test is all around! From 1.1V up to 1.5V !!!

Is this behavior normal to the Ryzen platform or it is specific to Asus Prime?


----------



## malakudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quick question for the experts, is 4 dimms giving you more throughput than just two dimms?


Since Ryzen is a dual channel memory platform, I guess not. And latency should be a little higher in four DIMM setups.


----------



## Plonide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I'm using same RAM but only 8GB (one stick), 2933 MHz on DOCP.


14-14-14-14-30 2800Mhz wasn't stable during heavy load so I gave DOCP another go and it's working fine now 15-16-16-16-39 2933Mhz. I think I forgot to set the frequency to auto when selecting DOCP.

LLC auto on cpu can't keep my system stable, I need LLC 1 or 2.
And the manual PWM for chassis fan header 1 is still buggy for me in bios 0803. Is everyone running fans on auto that I see so few reports of this or is it a motherboard defect?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm keeping all fans on auto because cooling is more than adequate. There's no wild rpm variations like it used to do in previous BIOS.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Would be so nice to have a definitive answer about the PCH temperature. Right now is sitting at 62c (hot summer day today)

I wonder if there is an offset, cause is pretty toasty to be honest.

I'll get the temp gun later and see what is the actual temp of the heatsink.


----------



## aasmaukr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yviena*
> 
> So I just received my C6H and it seems like 3466 cl14 is stable on this board compared to the x370 prime where I could only get 3200mhz CL14 working stable.
> 
> They really need to add the CLDO_VDDP option to the prime Mobo


Yes! We really need the option to set CLDO_VDDP, I expect them to include it. AMD even mentioned its usefulness in the AGESA 1006 community update.

I have been stuck on 2933 since 0502 and still am with 0801. 3066, 3200 and 3333 all boot sometimes (3066 every time), but are unstable.


----------



## malakudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malakudi*
> 
> However, when running a single core application (like Cinebench R15 single-core bench) and set affinity to pin the program in a specific core, that core usually runs at 3500 and some times going to 3900. But it stays at 3900 for very little time - hwinfo64 reports an average of 3600 usually, so it is at 3900 for about 25%. One would expect that 3800 or 3900 could be used for the whole execution time but that is not the case. Voltages during single-core test is all around! From 1.1V up to 1.5V !!!
> 
> Is this behavior normal to the Ryzen platform or it is specific to Asus Prime?


Replying to my own post, it seems the "inability" to run a single-core at 3900 comes from AMD Ryzen Balanced Windows 10 profile, which disables core parking. In standard balanced profile, it reaches 3900 all the time. So, when running non-overclocked, in order to get the best single-core performance in Windows 10, the balanced profile is better. Difference in performance: Corebench R15 single-core benchmark: 143 in Ryzen Balanced, pinned to a specific core - 148 in Ryzen Balanced, not pinned, 149 in Balanced, pinned and 150 in Balanced, not pinned.


----------



## Yviena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aasmaukr*
> 
> Yes! We really need the option to set CLDO_VDDP, I expect them to include it. AMD even mentioned its usefulness in the AGESA 1006 community update.
> 
> I have been stuck on 2933 since 0502 and still am with 0801. 3066, 3200 and 3333 all boot sometimes (3066 every time), but are unstable.


I actually did manage to get 3600-3610mhz CL16 stable anything over 3630mhz refuses to train ram voltage was 1.475v SOC at 1.1v so it's still safe.

Knowing ASUS they will probably not include CLDO_VDDP in their prime series Mobo to further separate their RoG line.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheath*
> 
> What cooler do you use? I'm streaming at twitch and with NH-D15 at 1.412v it can peak 70c while playing PUBG, but only for once, dont know why.
> 
> 3925mhz at 1.412 with LLC 2 right now. It passes every stress test. I can try 3950 and it wont give me problems while streaming or playing games but sometimes cant pass stress tests.


I'm using the stock cooler for the 1600x 1600 lolz. TBH I just set the multi at 40 and CPU voltage to 1.44v with auto LLC. I haven't stress tested my system with Prime/AIDA but gaming/streaming it doesn't go over 70C which is safe for these.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> I have same same CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 LED Withe single side modules with Hinix Chips and i cant go above 2933 Mhzz , stange .Yours are with Samsung Chips ??
> You just selected DOCP 3200Mhz and voltages ? no timmings changes ??
> 
> Thanks


Yeah I just selected DOCP 3200. It auto set DRAM for 1.35, but left the IMC voltage at 0.6v. I had to bump it to 0.7v.
It set my timings to 16-18-18-18-36. It left TRC on auto and defaulted to 74. the SPD value for TRC is 54 but if I manually set that it will boot but it doesn't like it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Didn't know 1600x comes with any cooler.


----------



## thigobr

I am still unable to properly boot running the RAM at 3200MHz and 14-14-14-34 timings.... Tried increasing VDIMM (until 1.40V) and VSOC (until 1.20V) with no success.
With 0604 the PC would enter a boot loop (shutting down and turning on again) until it finally could boot with RAM at 2133MHz.
With 0801 the PC boots right away but emitting 2 short beeps and if I enter the UEFI I can see the RAM is running at 2133MHz. I have to Exit and Save and the PC restarts with RAM running @3200MHz. This config is totally stable (hours of GSAT/Prime95/Compiling Linux kernel) but it still won't cold boot with RAM @3200!

I am probably missing something because a lot of people here on this thread is running RAM at 3200 (Samsung b-die ICs)...


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> DOCP, all it's default settings. 2933mhz
> 
> 15-17-17-35 1T
> 1.35v - Termination at 0.675v
> SOC at 1.1v
> CPU clock and Vcore at Auto (using Zenstates here)
> LLC1 and CPU and phase switch to Optimized
> 
> no other setting modified.
> 
> I did try higher RAM clocks without DOCP but so far it didn't work.


I'm running now @ 14-16-16-33 1T but I cannot go with your way. Even after 3 trys with optimized defaults and set to your settings, it won't go. 3x reboot with shutdown and then auto reset settings. :/
The annoying thing is, we use the same MOBO and RAM. Maybe the CPU difference between 1700 and 1800x makes it?

EDIT: Timings @ 2666
And: My PCH goes for 68-73 degree. 25°C ambient temperature.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> I'm running now @ 14-16-16-33 1T but I cannot go with your way. Even after 3 trys with optimized defaults and set to your settings, it won't go. 3x reboot with shutdown and then auto reset settings. :/
> The annoying thing is, we use the same MOBO and RAM. Maybe the CPU difference between 1700 and 1800x makes it?
> 
> EDIT: Timings @ 2666
> And: My PCH goes for 68-73 degree. 25°C ambient temperature.


Not the difference in chip model. Memory controller on chip. it differs in capability even between two 1700 or 1800's


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Maybe the CPU difference between 1700 and 1800x makes it?


I doubt it if you're trying with default multiplier and vcore. I would suspect the 1700x is the cause if you're trying to OC from the BIOS while trying.

Hmmm....

Let me take screenshots from the BIOS and post them here.


----------



## malakudi

I finally upgraded from 0604 to 0612 and 0803 and I see increased latency in AIDA64 with my previous settings. Latency gone from 73-74ms to 83-84 ms. CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 running at 2933 (could not stabilize it to 3200, it enters windows but crashes. 3066 might be possible but haven't succeed that as well.

Has anyone else experienced higher latencies with BIOS > 0604 ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here you go, make sure to right click and "open image in new tab" to see the whole image.


----------



## Baerliner

I tried 2T now and can boot with 2800 but not higher. I try sharper timings now. 18-17-17-36 2T atm - report back soon.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> I tried 2T now and can boot with 2800 but not higher. I try sharper timings now. 18-17-17-36 2T atm - report back soon.


See if your default numbers differ from mine. If so then adjust things accordingly.







Hope you have your RAM running at the rated speed.

BTW: Did you install your DIMMs in the right order?

Damn! thinking about it....i don't think I installed mine by pairs, i just put them by serial number sequentially from slot 1 to slot 4.....supposedly you should install them by channel.

Say your RAM has serials ending from 51 to 54.

51 and 52 should go to slot 1 and 3 (channel 1) and 53 / 54 in slots 2 and 4 (channel 2)

Maybe (just maybe) by installing them sequentially it will allow you to run better? I doubt it but who knows.

RAM should actually come with a ******* label on each DIMM Channel A1 Channel A2 etc... is always confusing by looking at the serials....which are tiny BTW and I'm going blind.


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> See if your default numbers differ from mine. If so then adjust thing accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have your RAM running at the rated speed.
> 
> BTW: Did you install your DIMMs in the right order?
> 
> Damn! thinking about it....i don't think I installed mine by pairs, i just put them by serial number sequentially from slot 1 to slot 4.....supposedly you should install them by channel.
> 
> Say your RAM has serials ending from 51 to 54.
> 
> 51 and 52 should go to slot 1 and 3 (channel 1) and 53 / 54 in slots 2 and 4 (channel 2)
> 
> Maybe (just maybe) by installing them sequentially it will allow you to run better? I doubt it but who knows.


I'm going 2 try this.

I just used your defaults and tried 2 boot. No way even after 4 tries (12x reboot and shutdown). Well, I check this order later. I need 2 remove my Noctua this for.
I could boot with 2T again @ 2800. I just fail with more.

ATM stable with 16-15-15-34 2T. 1T won't boot even with 20-x-x-x

EDIT: 14-15-15-34 2T is weaker than 16-15-15-34 2T [20 points in cinebench). Don't ask me why. I tested it with 5 runs.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> See if your default numbers differ from mine. If so then adjust things accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have your RAM running at the rated speed.
> 
> BTW: Did you install your DIMMs in the right order?
> 
> Damn! thinking about it....i don't think I installed mine by pairs, i just put them by serial number sequentially from slot 1 to slot 4.....supposedly you should install them by channel.
> 
> Say your RAM has serials ending from 51 to 54.
> 
> 51 and 52 should go to slot 1 and 3 (channel 1) and 53 / 54 in slots 2 and 4 (channel 2)
> 
> Maybe (just maybe) by installing them sequentially it will allow you to run better? I doubt it but who knows.
> 
> RAM should actually come with a ******* label on each DIMM Channel A1 Channel A2 etc... is always confusing by looking at the serials....which are tiny BTW and I'm going blind.


If you have problems to go for 3000+ try ProODT to 60 ohm. That did the trick for me.

I runnin at 3066 Mhz @ 16-16-16-36 1t with 1.34 mV and 1.1 soc


----------



## hang10z

It seems that BIOS 803 requires more voltage to maintain a stable overclock. Also I am not confident that the temp readings are correct. Every piece of software I am using is giving me different readings..

I have another issue that does not seem to have been resolved by any bios update, it only occurs when I overclock. I appear to be at a stable point right now... finally.

Sometimes my NVMe SSD disappears.. I get a bluescreen and during reboot it is absent from the bios. I have to powercycle the computer and it shows up. During the first boot once the NVMe is present windows fails to load, I figured out its because of the second ssd sata drive. I have to detach the second ssd drive, let it boot into windows, then shutdown, reattach the ssd and boot back up. Its getting quite annoying when I am trying to overclock. I am pretty sure its a motherboard bug or issue, the same devices work fine in my Intel PC. The second SSD is being used with PrimoCache to cache my RAID 0 dual 4TB Sata Drives. I am very impressed with this software, its pretty cheap (lifetime license for $30) and you can set the SSD to provide write and read cache for slow Sata disks... I use it extensively to run VMs off the SATA drives.

So far I am not impressed with this board at all, but I am holding on until the bios code becomes mature...


----------



## MishelLngelo

With multi of 41.0 I managed steady 4092 MHz over all cores but for cost of 1.52v although my cooler soaked all the heat and never went over 57c.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> If you have problems to go for 3000+ try ProODT to 60 ohm. That did the trick for me.
> 
> I runnin at 3066 Mhz @ 16-16-16-36 1t with 1.34 mV and 1.1 soc


Same kit as mine?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hang10z*
> 
> It seems that BIOS 803 requires more voltage to maintain a stable overclock. Also I am not confident that the temp readings are correct. Every piece of software I am using is giving me different readings..
> 
> I have another issue that does not seem to have been resolved by any bios update, it only occurs when I overclock. I appear to be at a stable point right now... finally.
> 
> Sometimes my NVMe SSD disappears.. I get a bluescreen and during reboot it is absent from the bios. I have to powercycle the computer and it shows up. During the first boot once the NVMe is present windows fails to load, I figured out its because of the second ssd sata drive. I have to detach the second ssd drive, let it boot into windows, then shutdown, reattach the ssd and boot back up. Its getting quite annoying when I am trying to overclock. I am pretty sure its a motherboard bug or issue, the same devices work fine in my Intel PC. The second SSD is being used with PrimoCache to cache my RAID 0 dual 4TB Sata Drives. I am very impressed with this software, its pretty cheap (lifetime license for $30) and you can set the SSD to provide write and read cache for slow Sata disks... I use it extensively to run VMs off the SATA drives.
> 
> So far I am not impressed with this board at all, but I am holding on until the bios code becomes mature...


Indeed, here it needed 0.01V more than with 0612 indeed, and LLC1 instead of LLC auto.

I also had drive issues before, (SATA, I'm not using any NVME) but I suspect it happens if the OC is not fully stable, seems to affect various things. For example here the system crashed each time I tried to download the latest windows update but after bumping the vcore one notch the symptom disappeared, along other drive related ones.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> With multi of 41.0 I managed steady 4092 MHz over all cores but for cost of 1.52v although my cooler soaked all the heat and never went over 57c.


Did you measure the actual load vcore with a multimeter? I would be very paranoid at 1.52v


----------



## Vorado

Well i asked a friend gimme to try the CH6 ....what can i say x370 Prime is so bad compared to that .With CH6 i can get my CPU 4.1 Ghz at 1.4 V and ram at 3333 with 1.38 and soc 1.1 V .and i dint play to see the limit
With Prime i cant hit 4025Mhz at 1.45 and ram just 2933Mhz .....So bad support for this board .....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Well i asked a friend gimme to try the CH6 ....what can i say x370 Prime is so bad compared to that .With CH6 i can get my CPU 4.1 Ghz at 1.4 V and ram at 3333 with 1.38 and soc 1.1 V .and i dint play to see the limit
> With Prime i cant hit 4025Mhz at 1.45 and ram just 2933Mhz .....So bad support for this board .....


I would be patient, it seems that all the good things discovered over the CH6 forum trickles down to this board eventually.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Did you measure the actual load vcore with a multimeter? I would be very paranoid at 1.52v


it would be worth measuring. previously have seen that at the socket with this controller .100 under software report.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Did you measure the actual load vcore with a multimeter? I would be very paranoid at 1.52v


No, I didn't, that voltage was indicated by CPU-Id HW. monitor, Ryzen Master and Aida. I also think it's too high so I kept it for only 2 days.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> No, I didn't, that voltage was indicated by CPU-Id HW. monitor, Ryzen Master and Aida. I also think it's too high so I kept it for only 2 days.


It would be very interesting to know. but I bet the vdroop would be higher than 1.42v so...a nono.

What LLC did you use?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> It would be very interesting to know. but I bet the vdroop would be higher than 1.42v so...a nono.
> 
> What LLC did you use?


LLc 5 and 3, didn't make much difference. I tried multi of 42 but frequency never vent over those 4092 Mhz. Some safety probably kicked in and it wouldn't go further.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> LLc 5 and 3, didn't make much difference. I tried multi of 42 but frequency never vent over those 4092 Mhz. Some safety probably kicked in and it wouldn't go further.


Ouch! man your actual load vcore was close to 1.6v then....nonononono


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Ouch! man your actual load vcore was close to 1.6v then....nonononono


Ouch is right, that's why I backed off.


----------



## kadaz

should I increase my ram to 1.4V from 1.35 so i can have it at 3200CL14 instead of 3200CL15? Or is it not safe?

this is my ram http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/775007-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL15-F4-3200C15D-16GTZ


----------



## SaccoSVD

RAM can be safe at 1.4v...no prob,. even 1.45v is safe.


----------



## N3lson

Any improvement in fan control in the beta BIOS?

Still on 0612 here, occasionally CPU fans go on a rampage despite pretty low temperatures, and if I don't reboot it will eventually power off .
I've tried DC & PWM, just happens a little less often on DC, and after reboot immediately returns to slowest/idle speed.

And yesterday, out of nowhere, the board just decided to turn off my AIO pump (no lights, no action), again all was normal after reboot.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3lson*
> 
> Any improvement in fan control in the beta BIOS?
> 
> Still on 0612 here, occasionally CPU fans go on a rampage despite pretty low temperatures, and if I don't reboot it will eventually power off .
> I've tried DC & PWM, just happens a little less often on DC, and after reboot immediately returns to slowest/idle speed.
> 
> And yesterday, out of nowhere, the board just decided to turn off my AIO pump (no lights, no action), again all was normal after reboot.


Never got that. But I set them as fixed as I can.

High temp 75
High duty 80
Mid temp 75
Mid duty: as low as possible
Low temp: 40
Low Duty: as low as it gives me:

700rpm in the CPU radiator fans
1400rpm in the AIO
900rpm in the exhaust.

Never ramp up, even at full load (I guess until I go full load for a long time)

No ASUS Ai suite here, that was the one constantly messing up my fans. (And also preventing me to achieve 4Ghz stable)

0612 also behaved the same way, no problem as long as there is no Ai suite running.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3lson*
> 
> Any improvement in fan control in the beta BIOS?
> 
> Still on 0612 here, occasionally CPU fans go on a rampage despite pretty low temperatures, and if I don't reboot it will eventually power off .
> I've tried DC & PWM, just happens a little less often on DC, and after reboot immediately returns to slowest/idle speed.
> 
> And yesterday, out of nowhere, the board just decided to turn off my AIO pump (no lights, no action), again all was normal after reboot.


if it draws power from usb this is possible. power conservation settings. It also can happen when resuming from suspend/hibernate/sleep.. sometimes control software loses contact if it uses a usb connection with varying results as well.


----------



## nappydrew

Well, I'm happy with these marks, but it's about the same I was seeing with the last couple BIOS updates (Currently running BETA 0803)

See links for current benches:

System overview : UserBenchmarks: Game 84%, Desk 115%, Work 112%


----------



## nappydrew

I'm not sure what I did, I've tweaked so much stuff, so many times, but I'm seeing substantially lower idle temps in 0803...I'm running in the high 20's at idle, Maxed out at 67 on stress test.
Glitch in the BETA maybe? Hmm...


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> I'm not sure what I did, I've tweaked so much stuff, so many times, but I'm seeing substantially lower idle temps in 0803...I'm running in the high 20's at idle, Maxed out at 67 on stress test.
> Glitch in the BETA maybe? Hmm...


Seems to me your clocks are somehow lower.

It happens to me each time I set TPUII it sets the multiplier to 3.9Ghz automatically.

Here with a Water Extreme 3 temps are between 30 and 65, 70 while stressing long enough. But my radiator fans are at 700rpm and the pump at 1500rpm.

BTW: What does exactly TPU do? Darn! AMD is so cryptic with these boards.

I have it set to TPU II but I wonder if it's really necessary. For example, I would like to know if this is just to auto OC or it actually boosts something else than the CPU.


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> BTW: What does exactly TPU do? Darn! AMD is so cryptic with these boards.
> 
> I have it set to TPU II but I wonder if it's really necessary. For example, I would like to know if this is just to auto OC or it actually boosts something else than the CPU.


I cannot say everything but TPU is a non stress tested quick oc. TPU II is mostly for high end tower cooler and liquid cooler. Mine goes to 3,75GHz.
I just read something here: https://www.avsim.com/forums/topic/480962-i76700k-oc-asus-5-ways-optimization-or-old-school-bios-digging/?page=2 (may I post links? I forgot about that)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> I cannot say everything but TPU is a non stress tested quick oc. TPU II is mostly for high end tower cooler and liquid cooler. Mine goes to 3,75GHz.
> I just read something here: https://www.avsim.com/forums/topic/480962-i76700k-oc-asus-5-ways-optimization-or-old-school-bios-digging/?page=2 (may I post links? I forgot about that)


I might try just disabling TPU. I think is only for an auto OC. TPU at least in these boards doesn't adjust the BCLK or anything else besides the CPU multiplier and voltage. Probably I don't need it.

I'll post here if disabling it affects my manual OC.


----------



## SaccoSVD

No difference, TPU is not actually needed.


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> No difference, TPU is not actually needed.


On the other hand it didn't help me with oc my ram. 2800 was not really stable so I went back to 2666.


----------



## SaccoSVD

oh oh!

It seems TPU II is actually needed. My super stable settings went to a black screen within 30min after disabling TPU.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> oh oh!
> 
> It seems TPU II is actually needed. My super stable settings went to a black screen within 30min after disabling TPU.


Interesting, thanks.







Just as a heads up, I replaced my bricked board with a Asrock Taichi X370 and it works quite well.







It is going to take me some time to learn pstate overclocking and also, it does appear that my CPU is no good beyond 3800 but, I have a working machine again. The other Prime board I have is in my second computer and I am going to leave that on 0801 and default settings, since it is a 24/7 machine anyways.









I still have my bricked Prime too my left here but, I will need to still ship it out to get the bios fixed. The Asrock board has bad bios flash recovery and a bios reset button on the back, which were the primary reasons I bought it. I am going to be either using the repaired board in a build for a friend or sell it but, I just did not want to wait and risk getting a board back that did not work and have to wait longer.

Edit: Oh, and the Agesa 1.0.0.6 update on the Asrock board means I cannot run my ram above 2133.







The Asus board allowed 2800 though, guess I will just have to deal with it.


----------



## Ch13f

I will try to use this as a reset bios button







(i took it from an ancient case)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch13f*
> 
> I will try to use this as a reset bios button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i took it from an ancient case)


Yes, I use that too, makes it so much easier to reset CMOS.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I got another stick of Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX today, set DOCP at 3000MHz, Multiplier at 41.0 and Llc2 and did few benchmarks


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> oh oh!
> 
> It seems TPU II is actually needed. My super stable settings went to a black screen within 30min after disabling TPU.


Yep, not sure *** it does, but I had same issue, went back to TPU II, and running stable...again.

I really think it'll be quite awhile before they get ALL the bugs out. I was looking at reviews for our MOBO, on Amazon, today, because I just bought another one, for a second Ryzen build.
I paused momentarily, because like half of the reviews were bad reviews, BUT after reading through them, I could tell that MOST ppl were simply unaware that Ryzen doesn't have onboard graphics, and they sent perfectly good motherboards back, because they didn't take the time to learn that you NEED A DISCRETE GPU.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So, I think everyone should set TPU II on. It seems like it really helps with stability around 4Ghz.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> This video is pretty informative, i recommend you to watch it entirely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind this is a general example and doesn't apply to this board.


good video. best to try and get system stable under load without LLC.
His general experience with asus boards is LLC not as extreme as other motherboard vendors
I wish some one would analyse our boards power phase set up


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> good video. best to try and get system stable under load without LLC.
> His general experience with asus boards is LLC not as extreme as other motherboard vendors
> I wish some one would analyse our boards power phase set up


actually if you check the other videos I believe he does a breakdown. alternately you could look up the specs on hardware luxx

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html and then dig out spec sheets.

you might find chew*'s video useful


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> good video. best to try and get system stable under load without LLC.
> His general experience with asus boards is LLC not as extreme as other motherboard vendors
> I wish some one would analyse our boards power phase set up


Yeah, but as I said, one has to take this as a general rule. The best is to actually test with a multimetter and see for yourself. The Prime x370 pro LLC is all over the place as of now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmmm according to Chew the PCH reading is accurate in HWinfo.


----------



## yendor

Also thinks fan speed is accurate.

and sv12 occasionally..


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> Yep, not sure *** it does, but I had same issue, went back to TPU II, and running stable...again.
> 
> I really think it'll be quite awhile before they get ALL the bugs out. I was looking at reviews for our MOBO, on Amazon, today, because I just bought another one, for a second Ryzen build.
> I paused momentarily, because like half of the reviews were bad reviews, BUT after reading through them, I could tell that MOST ppl were simply unaware that Ryzen doesn't have onboard graphics, and they sent perfectly good motherboards back, because they didn't take the time to learn that you NEED A DISCRETE GPU.


Anyone who is a "system builder" and isn't aware that Ryzen has no onboard graphics shouldn't be allowed build computers.


----------



## Obvcop

Sorry to hijack this thread but I'm looking to buy my guest x370 system with a 1600x, the ch6 is out of stock in the microcenter my friend can get to (I'm in the UK and my friend is in the states) would the Asus prime be a fine replacement for the ch6 in terms of overclocking and memory configuration? Would I basically be fine buying the prime over the ch6


----------



## crakej

Anyone know how to get the ROG applications to run on our boards - the ram disk would be nice among other things.


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> oh oh!
> 
> It seems TPU II is actually needed. My super stable settings went to a black screen within 30min after disabling TPU.


I changed again to TPU II and could boot even with 2933MHz but it goes for instant blue screen.
With 2800MHz I'm fine now but my PCH goes up to 80° under load. Before I had max 73°.

Just a hint for Asus Strix 1080 TI OC User. Atm MSI Afterburner or GPU Tweak II will lead to BSOD after a while. I'm testing Nvidia Inspector atm to OC with task planing. With GPU Tweak II couldn't boot properly (BS and Overwatch crashes "no rendering device").


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obvcop*
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread but I'm looking to buy my guest x370 system with a 1600x, the ch6 is out of stock in the microcenter my friend can get to (I'm in the UK and my friend is in the states) would the Asus prime be a fine replacement for the ch6 in terms of overclocking and memory configuration? Would I basically be fine buying the prime over the ch6


The power delivery of the x370 prime might actually be better for cpu on the x370 pro but the hero has an edge for memory tuning in design, as well as bclk. that said if you get compatible memory the x370 should overclock the cpu at least as well as the hero and memory is looking pretty good now. At a lot less than the ch6.


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Anyone who is a "system builder" and isn't aware that Ryzen has no onboard graphics shouldn't be allowed build computers.


Couldn't agree more, but there are many ppl doing apparently. About 5 minutes of reading the negative reviews, and anyone who understands this Ryzen architecture will see that the vast majority of mobo's sent back for "bricking" or DOA, were just ppl trying to hook their monitor up to the NONEXISTENT onboard graphics, lol.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obvcop*
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread but I'm looking to buy my guest x370 system with a 1600x, the ch6 is out of stock in the microcenter my friend can get to (I'm in the UK and my friend is in the states) would the Asus prime be a fine replacement for the ch6 in terms of overclocking and memory configuration? Would I basically be fine buying the prime over the ch6


I think this board is pretty cool.

Now if you want your RAM at insane OC speeds better get the CH6 simply cause it has some more options. But if you want your RAM at the rated speed and OC your CPU to 4Ghz this board is more than enough.

Things are getting better and better with this board with each BIOS.

Just be aware of one thing, don't play around flashing BIOS with afudos or bupdater, I bricked my first board that way. Just don't cause this one doesn't have dual BIOS.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> I changed again to TPU II and could boot even with 2933MHz but it goes for instant blue screen.
> With 2800MHz I'm fine now but my PCH goes up to 80° under load. Before I had max 73°.
> 
> Just a hint for Asus Strix 1080 TI OC User. Atm MSI Afterburner or GPU Tweak II will lead to BSOD after a while. I'm testing Nvidia Inspector atm to OC with task planing. With GPU Tweak II couldn't boot properly (BS and Overwatch crashes "no rendering device").


80c on your PCH is pretty insane....are you living in a desert?

Both my boards, the current one and the one I bricked were running around 60c on the PCH under TPU II

If your system BSODs I think you just need more vcore or your're trying to run RAM higher than rated and is not stable yet.

Are you OCing your GPU as well? I gave up doing that on my reference 980it SC. I can OC but is never bulletproof and this card is already fast. I think the main reason is that I don't wanna have precision X running in the background, that thing interferes with programs, it sucks in general. Better to leave the card alone running at stock parameters.


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 80c on your PCH is pretty insane....are you living in a desert?
> 
> Both my boards, the current one and the one I bricked were running around 60c on the PCH under TPU II
> 
> If your system BSODs I think you just need more vcore or your're trying to run RAM higher than rated and is not stable yet.
> 
> Are you OCing your GPU as well? I gave up doing that on my reference 980it SC. I can OC but is never bulletproof and this card is already fast. I think the main reason is that I don't wanna have precision X running in the background, that thing interferes with programs, it sucks in general. Better to leave the card alone running at stock parameters.


It started with TPU II. Well, it's about 26°C in my room (Berlin atm 28°C outer temperature). My Computer is under my table, so the air cannot flow as good as on the table. I think about to put my case onto it.

BSOD was caused by Afterburner/GPU Tweak and some issues with driver compatibility. I switched to nvidiaInspector and I'm running a bit more conservative OC on GPU. System is stable right now. Even with 1.35V on CPU I cannot go for 2933 MHz RAM. At 1.3V I achieve 2800MHz stable. VCore still spikes to 1.366V. I won't go for more.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Why not just 1.4v vcore? or even 1.41v? (That's what I have here)...what's your CPU cooler?

It is safe as long as you don't use LLC 3 or higher (LLC1 here). That would probably run things a lot more stable.

I'm in Salzburg and my PC is also on the floor, though is not put against the wall or in a corner where it can recycle hot air.

We have some warm days over here too.

Ah, that's why your name is Baerliner....I thought it came from "Baseliner"....is that Eddie Izzard's joke "Ich bin ein Berliner"?

Now, if your PCH is running at 70 or 80 your PC is for sure not well ventilated, you gotta fix that ASAP I think.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I reckon if your PC ios on a room that gets a lot of sun after 3pm it can get pretty hot. My studio room now is the one that gets sun only in the morning, and usually is chillier than the other side of the apartment.

My case is an old Corsair carbide from 2013. Pretty good one I must say, it has a huge fan on the side panel too that helps a lot.


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Why not just 1.4v vcore? or even 1.41v? (That's what I have here)...what's your CPU cooler?
> 
> It is safe as long as you don't use LLC 3 or higher (LLC1 here). That would probably run things a lot more stable.
> 
> I'm in Salzburg and my PC is also on the floor, though is not put against the wall or in a corner where it can recycle hot air.
> 
> We have some warm days over here too.
> 
> Now, if your PCH is running at 70 or 80 your PC is for sure not well ventilated, you gotta fix that ASAP I think.


My Case is Dark Base Pro 900 and I mounted Noctua NH-D15 with 2 Fans blowing direct towards the rear fan. They're right calibrated. The PCH is set beyond the graphics card, am I right? It's a pity there's no dust protection for a 3rd fan in front. I need another solution. Or maybe I go for a bottom fan blowing towards the graphics card and cooling the PCH as well. Just my PSU could be a problem there.

I'm running LLC1 (VCore + SoC).

Well, the front fans have most time fresh cold air but the rear fan blows against a wall.

EDIT: I try a change of the chassi fans. Just higher curve. Even @ 100% speed they're silent. Maybe it helps.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> It started with TPU II. Well, it's about 26°C in my room (Berlin atm 28°C outer temperature). My Computer is under my table, so the air cannot flow as good as on the table. I think about to put my case onto it.
> 
> BSOD was caused by Afterburner/GPU Tweak and some issues with driver compatibility. I switched to nvidiaInspector and I'm running a bit more conservative OC on GPU. System is stable right now. Even with 1.35V on CPU I cannot go for 2933 MHz RAM. At 1.3V I achieve 2800MHz stable. VCore still spikes to 1.366V. I won't go for more.


What's your Soc voltage?


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> What's your Soc voltage?


1.1V HWInfo shows 1.087 but in UEFI I set it to 1.1


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> 1.1V HWInfo shows 1.087 but in UEFI I set it to 1.1


That should be enough - it's more important than cpu volts for getting ram working.....


----------



## Mamaco094

Hi guys!! I have a problem with this mobo if I put the headphones in the case's audio jack and at the same time I put the subwoofer or another type of headphones in the rear mobo's jack the audio coming from the case's jack are distorted. But if the rear mobo's jack is empty the audio is clear. I installed the realtek hd driver from the cd I found in the mobo's box. I wonder if is a driver problem, a mobo problem or something else.. thanks a lot for the help!.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> actually if you check the other videos I believe he does a breakdown. alternately you could look up the specs on hardware luxx
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html and then dig out spec sheets.
> 
> you might find chew*'s video useful


Thanks for the links. It's cool seeing that kind of testing.
Also first time seeing the rgb leds from that angle.


----------



## MishelLngelo

After initial success (see post #1286) I'm running into a wall, With same setting of DOCP (3000, RAM 2993) it either wouldn't post any more or OS on the SSD would not start to BOOT. Reset BIOS many times but still no go.


----------



## DUS x SSJ4 x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> After initial success (see post #1286) I'm running into a wall, With same setting of DOCP (3000, RAM 2993) it either wouldn't post any more or OS on the SSD would not start to BOOT. Reset BIOS many times but still no go.


Had a couple similar experiences mate. WHat bios are you on? 0612 did it to me twice.

.....................................................................................................................................

Im looking for some advice. I am looking to hit 4.0ghz stable (cos bragging rights







), everyday use. Here are my current settings and a cap of Aida64 run. Still pretty new to overclocking so people tell me if I can make improvements in anyway. Looking for other good benchmarking and stability testers too.

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/cargod64/media/Mobile Uploads/20170612_184000_zps9wqrgps9.jpg.html

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/cargod64/media/Mobile Uploads/20170612_184009_zps5kspsqyv.jpg.html

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/cargod64/media/Mobile Uploads/20170612_184033_zpswbck0yqf.jpg.html

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/cargod64/media/10_6_zpsynxuolhw.png.html


----------



## viralbug

I just built my Ryzen system with 1700, Asus Prime X370 Pro and Corsair Vengeance 16GBx2 3200 RAM (Hynix dual rank).
The motherboard shipped with 0511 BIOS and I haven't updated it yet.

I didn't mess with the BIOS much, but a quick try got me booted into Windows at 2666 mhz after changing to DOCP and setting the ram clock to 2666. Haven't checked for stability, although did a Cinebench run. Haven't tried OCing CPU either.

Should I try my luck with the 0803 beta BIOS or should I wait since I won't be able to go back to 0511?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viralbug*
> 
> I just built my Ryzen system with 1700, Asus Prime X370 Pro and Corsair Vengeance 16GBx2 3200 RAM (Hynix dual rank).
> The motherboard shipped with 0511 BIOS and I haven't updated it yet.
> 
> I didn't mess with the BIOS much, but a quick try got me booted into Windows at 2666 mhz after changing to DOCP and setting the ram clock to 2666. Haven't checked for stability, although did a Cinebench run. Haven't tried OCing CPU either.
> 
> Should I try my luck with the 0803 beta BIOS or should I wait since I won't be able to go back to 0511?


Last good BIOS that RAM run so-so with good memory handling was 0515, maybe even 0604 with some RAM, Next one good enough and only one with AGESA 1.0.0.6 is 0803 but still beta. If you don't want to use it than one, only 0515 is worthy to upgrade to. .


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUS x SSJ4 x*
> 
> Had a couple similar experiences mate. WHat bios are you on? 0612 did it to me twice.
> 
> .....................................................................................................................................
> 
> Im looking for some advice. I am looking to hit 4.0ghz stable (cos bragging rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), everyday use. Here are my current settings and a cap of Aida64 run. Still pretty new to overclocking so people tell me if I can make improvements in anyway. Looking for other good benchmarking and stability testers too.
> 
> http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/cargod64/media/Mobile Uploads/20170612_184000_zps9wqrgps9.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/cargod64/media/Mobile Uploads/20170612_184009_zps5kspsqyv.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/cargod64/media/Mobile Uploads/20170612_184033_zpswbck0yqf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/cargod64/media/10_6_zpsynxuolhw.png.html


My BIOS is 0803 and it all worked right until now. I've set multi to 41 which netted frequency of 4092MHz across all cores.. Most of other stuff was on auto except Llc 5 and power at 120%.


----------



## KuvakeiPT

Sharing my current experience with bios 0803.

My Ryzen 7 1700 has a conservative OC of [email protected] vcore and SoC voltages, LLC auto. Voltage spikes are completely gone with these settings according to HWinfo64.

G.skill 2x8gb kit (F4-3000C15D-16GRK) finally POSTs and runs stable @2933mhz with this beta bios, only needed to set DOCP profile.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> After initial success (see post #1286) I'm running into a wall, With same setting of DOCP (3000, RAM 2993) it either wouldn't post any more or OS on the SSD would not start to BOOT. Reset BIOS many times but still no go.


Maybe you actually degraded your CPU after pushing so much vcore.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Maybe you actually degraded your CPU after pushing so much vcore.


I doubt it unless Ryzen is so fragile. I had FX 6350 running at 1.575v for at least 2 years of heavy work 24/7 and it's still as new. OCed and pushed many other CPUs in my life, from 1980's even and none broke.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I doubt it unless Ryzen is so fragile. I had FX 6350 running at 1.575v for at least 2 years of heavy work 24/7 and it's still as new. OCed and pushed many other CPUs in my life, from 1980's even and none broke.


Sure, but you were at how much?...1.52v with LLC5 and 120% current? a bit bonkers if you ask me







the real vcore was for sure on the 1.6v or more range. I'm surprised it didn't blow.

And I guess yes, each CPU is different, that's why one has to test carefully with new tech.

I seriously hope that's not the case, but since you're asking


----------



## MishelLngelo

Actually it started at 1.52 but dropped under 1.5, 1.47 at most part. Temps were never over 55 - 56c. I think maybe BIOS went bonkers after a reset. System never conked or threw a BSOD and only when it didn't recognize OS first few tines I reset it first with F5 and than on contacts. As soon as I finish some work I'll do full BIOS reset with battery out etc. Maybe even read same BIOS in if it would.


----------



## zappor

My XMP profile specifies 2T command rate (I have a 16GBx2 kit so that dual rank...), however I can't seem to get 2T set even with 803 BIOS.
Neither auto, DOCP or manually selecting 2T does anything, CPU-Z always reads 1T.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zappor*
> 
> My XMP profile specifies 2T command rate (I have a 16GBx2 kit so that dual rank...), however I can't seem to get 2T set even with 803 BIOS.
> Neither auto, DOCP or manually selecting 2T does anything, CPU-Z always reads 1T.


crusada found a method that worked for several people.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/1220_20#post_26150036

note that xmp profile is not a hard rule. it's just where cpu's start trying to match up with ram. even on intel platform there's variance and best tuned ram is not at xmp profile.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Actually it started at 1.52 but dropped under 1.5, 1.47 at most part. Temps were never over 55 - 56c. I think maybe BIOS went bonkers after a reset. System never conked or threw a BSOD and only when it didn't recognize OS first few tines I reset it first with F5 and than on contacts. As soon as I finish some work I'll do full BIOS reset with battery out etc. Maybe even read same BIOS in if it would.


Could be too.

But having low temps doesn't guarantee anything. Bullzoid once burned a CPU on purpose under LN2, temps were always good, still the CPU died under 1.9v (measured with the multimeter)

So, even 1.47v with LLC5 will probably cause nasty peaks at least, or too high of a voltage. I hope for the best.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I just experimented with BIOS and with 1 RAM stick it works with DOCP 3000 @2933MHz. Each stick works but 2 in 1+ 3 and 2 +4 slots doesn't. I'll try next in slots 1+2 and/or 3+4 so they are on different channels.
P.S.
Put RAM in slots 1 and 2 and it works at 2993 but in single mode, hopefully next BIOS would be better.


----------



## KuvakeiPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zappor*
> 
> My XMP profile specifies 2T command rate (I have a 16GBx2 kit so that dual rank...), however I can't seem to get 2T set even with 803 BIOS.
> Neither auto, DOCP or manually selecting 2T does anything, CPU-Z always reads 1T.


Disable Geardown Mode if running memory speeds above 2666mhz.


----------



## Baerliner

Another hint: CAS should be 12 14 16 and not 13 15 17.


----------



## kadaz

I increased my ram voltage to 1.4V and managed 3200mhz 13cl stable but the difference from 15cl is minimal to non-existent (1680cinebench to 1700). Should I dial it back down and try 3600mhz 16cl? Since latency doesn't seem to have a big impact. Geardown is Auto and command rate is auto since 2T didn't seem to have an impact either.


----------



## ManofGod1000

*Sigh* This post is not me looking for sympathy, although though I would not refuse it.







Well, it appears that I have killed my R7-1700.







Removed the heatsink and it pulled the cpu right out of the socket. Unfortunately, the pins were badly bent enough that, although the machine and cpu still works and sees all 32GB of ram, only 15.9 GB is available for use. I have a R5 1600 on its way to replace it and I am going to have my friend try to fix the pins on 1700 but, it seems to me it is definitely the CPU. Do you guys agree? This is on X370 Pro board, already reset the bios and in the bios and Windows, all the ram is seen correctly but cannot all be used.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I just experimented with BIOS and with 1 RAM stick it works with DOCP 3000 @2933MHz. Each stick works but 2 in 1+ 3 and 2 +4 slots doesn't. I'll try next in slots 1+2 and/or 3+4 so they are on different channels.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> *Sigh* This post is not me looking for sympathy, although though I would not refuse it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it appears that I have killed my R7-1700.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the heatsink and it pulled the cpu right out of the socket. Unfortunately, the pins were badly bent enough that, although the machine and cpu still works and sees all 32GB of ram, only 15.9 GB is available for use. I have a R5 1600 on its way to replace it and I am going to have my friend try to fix the pins on 1700 but, it seems to me it is definitely the CPU. Do you guys agree? This is on X370 Pro board, already reset the bios and in the bios and Windows, all the ram is seen correctly but cannot all be used.


You have my sympathies but what did you use for TIM ? Crazy Glue ? It usually takes years for TIM to harden enough to do that. Better look again at that processor, a bent pin wouldn't cause those symptoms, it's not an Intell,only a missing pin may screw one channel up.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> You have my sympathies but what did you use for TIM ? Crazy Glue ? It usually takes years for TIM to harden enough to do that. Better look again at that processor, a bent pin wouldn't cause those symptoms, it's not an Intell,only a missing pin may screw one channel up.


bent pins CAN cause those issues. Happened to my phenom II x4 955 BE back in the day. was able to fix it by just straightening the pins


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> *Sigh* This post is not me looking for sympathy, although though I would not refuse it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it appears that I have killed my R7-1700.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the heatsink and it pulled the cpu right out of the socket. Unfortunately, the pins were badly bent enough that, although the machine and cpu still works and sees all 32GB of ram, only 15.9 GB is available for use. I have a R5 1600 on its way to replace it and I am going to have my friend try to fix the pins on 1700 but, it seems to me it is definitely the CPU. Do you guys agree? This is on X370 Pro board, already reset the bios and in the bios and Windows, all the ram is seen correctly but cannot all be used.


Ouch! what about taking something like a card and try to straighten them up?

I always wiggle the cooler before removing it.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> You have my sympathies but what did you use for TIM ? Crazy Glue ? It usually takes years for TIM to harden enough to do that. Better look again at that processor, a bent pin wouldn't cause those symptoms, it's not an Intell,only a missing pin may screw one channel up.


Thermaltake TG-7. Yeah, there a number of bent pins and it is possible that one broke off. Man, that would stink if it was the board and not the processor but, the board does not appear to be physically damaged. Also, the memory controller is on the cpu, as you know. I am going to install the original heatsink to make sure that the Hyper 212 Evo is not causing stress on the mainboard.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> bent pins CAN cause those issues. Happened to my phenom II x4 955 BE back in the day. was able to fix it by just straightening the pins


I am going to let my friend straighten them for me since they are too small and he has the equipment to do so, if I have not already broken a pin or two off. Rather wait and not mess with it. ( I did break the cardinal rule which was, never work on your computer when you are tired.)


----------



## SaccoSVD

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I am going to let my friend straighten them for me since they are too small and he has the equipment to do so, if I have not already broken a pin or two off. Rather wait and not mess with it. ( I did break the cardinal rule which was, never work on your computer when you are tired.)


or stoned.....happened to me ;-)


----------



## Vorado

HI ,
What do u think https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-s240 or other AIO .... it is worth watercooling ....
Atm i have H60 and i get temps like 75-80 C at 3.9 and that is a bit to much for me .
I always wanted watercooling but dunno if that kit is worth or not .
Thanks


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> HI ,
> What do u think https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-s240 or other AIO .... it is worth watercooling ....
> Atm i have H60 and i get temps like 75-80 C at 3.9 and that is a bit to much for me .
> I always wanted watercooling but dunno if that kit is worth or not .
> Thanks


It's always nice to have good cooling but that one maybe too much. I'm getting no more than 55 - 58c at over 4GHz with a CM Nepton 140XL cooler. http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/nepton/nepton-140xl/


----------



## chriss745

I have a H60 on 3.9GHz as well with Ryzen 1700 on 1.325V and the hottest I can measure is 66C (after 60 minutes burn-in test). I added an additional $15 fan on top of the built-in H60, the dual fans do the trick.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> HI ,
> What do u think https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-s240 or other AIO .... it is worth watercooling ....
> Atm i have H60 and i get temps like 75-80 C at 3.9 and that is a bit to much for me .
> I always wanted watercooling but dunno if that kit is worth or not .
> Thanks


I had a small radiator AIO and unfortunately found it insufficient. (That said, I run heavy programs from time to time and render videos....if I didn't I wouldn't need a bigger AIO)

After that I bought a Tt water extreme 3 and with only one fan I also found it insufficient.

I've initially installed one fan cause I thought having a big radiator was enough. But is only when you install both fans when you see the magic happens. With two fans the temp difference is pretty clear and you can also run them real slow (700rpm) and still have effective cooling in a virtually silent system.

I would skip the hassle of a "custom" loop and just buy a bigger AIO.

If you ask me, get one with a flat pump, the ones that have a tower style pump are NOISY!

The pump in my Tt water extreme 3 can run as slow as 800rpm. At a fixed 1400rpm....on chilly days is more than enough and totally silent.


----------



## Vorado

Thanks all for suggestion in the end i ordered that water kit , i wanted one for long time and didnt afford it and now i have the cash so why not







and in future i can change pump or radiator to make it better .
So sad i cant find in my country http://www.thermaltake.com/Cooler/Case_Fan_/Riing/C_00003016/Riing_Plus_12_RGB_Radiator_Fan_TT_Premium_Edition_3_Fan_Pack_/design.htm for my RGB Ryzen Build ....


----------



## crakej

I'm ready for my next bios please! should be the one to get my ram at 3200. Decided I might get some 4000Mhz ram. I'm thinking if infinity fabric is running at 2GHz, then getting a stable responsive 4.GHz might be possible. I noticed on my old FX that if you have your buses running at half the cpu speed, it's a much easier ratio to be dealing with - I found the FX always worked better when the dividers were 'compatible'. Different ratios - ones like buses 2 GHz cpu 3.75GHz - surely these take longer to work, producing more heat?

This would be true of memory ratio as well. Anyone know where I'm coming from?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm ready for my next bios please! should be the one to get my ram at 3200. Decided I might get some 4000Mhz ram. I'm thinking if infinity fabric is running at 2GHz, then getting a stable responsive 4.GHz might be possible. I noticed on my old FX that if you have your buses running at half the cpu speed, it's a much easier ratio to be dealing with - I found the FX always worked better when the dividers were 'compatible'. Different ratios - ones like buses 2 GHz cpu 3.75GHz - surely these take longer to work, producing more heat?
> 
> This would be true of memory ratio as well. Anyone know where I'm coming from?


Yep, coming from FX 6350 with 4x4GB which was a pig to set above 1333Mhz over same processor with 2x8GB which was happy with with over 2000MHz (Kingston HyperX 1866MHz) was probably due to overloading of IMC at 2 channels.
Wouldn't be surprised if same thing continues.
Also awaiting new (and proper, non-beta BIOS) eagerly. Look at my post #1324, very sudden problem. Reapplied 0803 and no help. Keeping it as it is for now, having 16BG is right now more important than dual channel.


----------



## Baerliner

I don't know what happened but now I need 1,325V vcore instead of 1,3V for a stable run. Prime95, OCCT and Realbench run 8h stable. 30 min Overwatch led 2 BSOD with 1.3V


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> I don't know what happened but now I need 1,325V vcore instead of 1,3V for a stable run. Prime95, OCCT and Realbench run 8h stable. 30 min Overwatch led 2 BSOD with 1.3V


changed bios? increased ram speed?
bios have made changes under the hood that have impacted stable vcore requirements even when I cannot see a change and increasing ram speed has generally had the same effect.

and.. tuesday.. m$ pushed some updates I think... blizzard also loves patch tuesday for OW?


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> changed bios? increased ram speed?
> bios have made changes under the hood that have impacted stable vcore requirements even when I cannot see a change and increasing ram speed has generally had the same effect.
> 
> and.. tuesday.. m$ pushed some updates I think... blizzard also loves patch tuesday for OW?


I didn't change anything because my system ran stable. Well, I just test tomorrow some more VCore decrease. 1.325 goes @ 75°C max, 1.3V went for 71°C.

Could be a patch, yep. But it's still unstable in RealBench as well now with pure 1.3V. That's why I go for a notch more. That should be fine.
Btw. there's a LinX for AMD now. Google for AMD Edition 1.0.0


----------



## ManofGod1000

Good news: My R5 1600 Works, my motherboard is ALIVE!







Now I just have to see if the pins of my 1700 can be saved or not.

Edit: Even my 3000 speed ram runs at 2933!


----------



## SaccoSVD

So I could go 2T at 2933 by putting all the settings manually.

Does anyone have a full set of timings/subtimings for 3200?


----------



## figarro

SaccoSVD, can you please tell me where did you get the Ryzen Timings Checker app? Google doesn't seem to help


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> SaccoSVD, can you please tell me where did you get the Ryzen Timings Checker app? Google doesn't seem to help


You will find it in The Stilt's post here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18220_20#post_26137022


----------



## austinmrs

Planning on pick this board to pair with a 1600X!

Currently on a 6600k, i know i will get less performance on games like CS Go because of the single performance being lower on the ryzen, but i dont think it will be that bad and i will win on other aspects.

I got a h110iGT, so i should be fine to push it to 4.0 Ghz at least, right? DO you guys managed to OC to 4.1Ghz easily on this board?

Also, any recommendations on 2x8GB RAM kits to pair with this setup?

Another question, where is the RGB header located in this board?

Thanks


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Planning on pick this board to pair with a 1600X!
> 
> Currently on a 6600k, i know i will get less performance on games like CS Go because of the single performance being lower on the ryzen, but i dont think it will be that bad and i will win on other aspects.
> 
> I got a h110iGT, so i should be fine to push it to 4.0 Ghz at least, right? DO you guys managed to OC to 4.1Ghz easily on this board?
> 
> Also, any recommendations on 2x8GB RAM kits to pair with this setup?
> 
> Another question, where is the RGB header located in this board?
> 
> Thanks


Easy 4.1 ? well, close but not easy although at 4GHz (the easy one) is very small percentage slower at single thread than Skylake..


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Easy 4.1 ? well, close but not easy although at 4GHz (the easy one) is very small percentage slower at single thread than Skylake..


So 4.0 Ghz is easy to achieve on this board, right?

What about RAM recommendations? Since Ryzen likes high clock ram speeds, what ram kit do you recommend to pair with this board?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So 4.0 Ghz is easy to achieve on this board, right?
> 
> What about RAM recommendations? Since Ryzen likes high clock ram speeds, what ram kit do you recommend to pair with this board?


The motherboard can supply the power required for 4.0 or 4.1. The cpu is the random factor. X chips have a better chance to reach the highest clocks but it's not guaranteed. Occasionally we've seen ones that are turkeys.

Ryzen still works best with samsung bdie. Beta bios out now provides dividers for up to 4000mhz but 3600 seems to be the effective limit and that is rarer. Eventually? Perhaps. Right now. not guaranteed.

Still, it's usually better binned ram you can do more with if you look at c15 3600 gskill as a base for example. Some people have higher rated speed ram but it's not showing signs it performs better


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So 4.0 Ghz is easy to achieve on this board, right?
> 
> What about RAM recommendations? Since Ryzen likes high clock ram speeds, what ram kit do you recommend to pair with this board?


I'm keeping it at 4GHz 24/7 and with good cooler (CM Nepton 240Xl) temps never went over 55c. BIOS is still in beta stage and maybe a bit flaky but by now it should run any RAM at it's rated speed. Im using Kingston HyperX Savage 3000 and it's working at 2933MHZ (it's highest XMP) MB doesn't have external clock generator so no BCLK to fine tune memory.


----------



## SaccoSVD

4.1Ghz is a b***h on these. My 1800x is super unstable OR I need to put too much vcore (upwards from 1.5v) to make it work. Such voltage can get you there eventually BUT at that point your peak temperatures are concerning, despite being paranoid of degrading the CPU.

The gain from stock speeds to a 3.8 on all cores is substantial. At 4Ghz the gain is pretty massive.

I can get 4Ghz easily here. I advice you against using any LLC as is no problem to provide 1.42v vcore as long as you stay under it under load. (Here 1.42v with no LLC gives me 1.375v)

You should use no LLC (primarily, strongly adviceed) or LLC1 or LLC2, no need for more. LLC3 is bonkers here, LLC4 is a vboost and LLC5 is a dangerous vboost.

No software will read your vcore right, forget about it. You need to either probe the vcore directly from the socket or consult us for advice. Just DON'T go stupid with numbers and voltages (specially LLC levels) without first asking here if you want a stable and safe 4Ghz OC.

We're happy to help you in that moment.


----------



## austinmrs

Thank you guys for the help!

But this is a solid motherboard to get, right?

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk

This ones should be just fine, right?

G.Skill Ripjaws V Black DDR4 3200 PC4-25600 16GB 2x8GB CL16


----------



## SaccoSVD

I would get the CH6 to be honest, but I don't wanna pay the money. I miss not having dual BIOS (bricked one already by using afudos+bupdater, stay away from those apps) while downgrading to an earlier BIOS from 0612

I could also enjoy having a CMOS reset button (although you can buy one) and a POST code screen.

The CH6 also has a couple things to help RAM and DRAM LLC too, but I can run my RAM (64Gb Vengeance LED 2933Mhz) at it's rated speed, so I'm good and we are talking about a 64Gb 4 dimm non B-die kit.

If you don't try something very stupid like me I think you're gonna be safe of bricking it. Here I just needed to reset CMOS one time that I've put the CAS latency too darn tight and I was messing around with the overall timings.

So, if you absolutely wanna avoid paying the premium for the CH6 this board is very good. Nice VRM, nice overall at BIOS 0803


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Thank you guys for the help!
> 
> But this is a solid motherboard to get, right?
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk
> 
> This ones should be just fine, right?
> 
> G.Skill Ripjaws V Black DDR4 3200 PC4-25600 16GB 2x8GB CL16


yes board is solid. those would not be the more desirable samsung bdie chips .given agesa bios changes may run rated anyway. ripjaws iv seems to have happier subtimings for ryzen still.. c14 3200 gskill is bdie but you're looking at a premium price depending on where you can purchase.

galax hof 3600 kits for example sell , after shipping is added, at around ~150 to u.s. customers. samsung bdie at a reasonable price . no reseller in some regions alas which given the fact it may well ship from hq in Hong Kong is kind of silly... .


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I would get the CH6 to be honest, but I don't wanna pay the money. I miss not having dual BIOS (bricked one already by using afudos+bupdater, stay away from those apps) while downgrading to an earlier BIOS from 0612
> 
> I could also enjoy having a CMOS reset button (although you can buy one) and a POST code screen.
> 
> The CH6 also has a couple things to help RAM and DRAM LLC too, but I can run my RAM (64Gb Vengeance LED 2933Mhz) at it's rated speed, so I'm good and we are talking about a 64Gb 4 dimm non B-die kit.
> 
> If you don't try something very stupid like me I think you're gonna be safe of bricking it. Here I just needed to reset CMOS one time that I've put the CAS latency too darn tight and I was messing around with the overall timings.
> 
> So, if you absolutely wanna avoid paying the premium for the CH6 this board is very good. Nice VRM, nice overall at BIOS 0803


I understand that, but the crosshair vi is almost more 100$ here...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I understand that, but the crosshair vi is almost more 100$ here...


Lots of constraints based on where one can purchase. Access to a micro center for example is a serious purchasing advantage.
Yet there are not a lot of them in the u.s. and I don't think the business model exists elsewhere in the world.
Where do you expect to be purchasing from?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Lots of constraints based on where one can purchase. Access to a micro center for example is a serious purchasing advantage.
> Yet there are not a lot of them in the u.s. and I don't think the business model exists elsewhere in the world.
> Where do you expect to be purchasing from?


Im from Portugal, but i buy most of the stuff from a big Spain Warehouse, they have physic and online store, and they have the best price in Portugal/Spain, so its worth to order from there to me.. I also get the items the day after i buy them









Im just run my 2 x 4 2133Mhz G skill memory for now, and then i will get 2 x 8Gb Gskill Flarex 3200mhz...


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I'm keeping it at 4GHz 24/7 and with good cooler (CM Nepton 240Xl) temps never went over 55c. BIOS is still in beta stage and maybe a bit flaky but by now it should run any RAM at it's rated speed. Im using Kingston HyperX Savage 3000 and it's working at 2933MHZ (it's highest XMP) MB doesn't have external clock generator so no BCLK to fine tune memory.


Also where is the rgb header located in this board? Is it right in the middle next to the cpu socket? Thats an awful spot...


----------



## hang10z

I've been running this RAM at 3200 since Bios 0515 with nothing more than a SOC voltage bump to 1.1. Its a little pricey but in my opinion worth it.

GSkill Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


----------



## daffy.duck

Been running 0515, rock stable at 3.92GHz and 2933MHz RAM for a while now and been too lazy to update to 0803. Going to take the plunge this weekend and update the BIOS and retest stability.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hang10z*
> 
> I've been running this RAM at 3200 since Bios 0515 with nothing more than a SOC voltage bump to 1.1. Its a little pricey but in my opinion worth it.
> 
> GSkill Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


This are basically the same, only 2€ more expensive here:

https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx

And at least they are "recommended" for ryzen


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> This are basically the same, only 2€ more expensive here:
> 
> https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx
> 
> And at least they are "recommended" for ryzen


that close in price? worth it.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> that close in price? worth it.


The ones you said are 196€ here, the ones i quoted, the FraleX at the same speed, are 198€


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> The ones you said are 196€ here, the ones i quoted, the FraleX at the same speed, are 198€


That is far from cheap. Wish there was some assurance prices were dropping earlier than the last part of this year.


----------



## hang10z

Is Vag and shipping more expensive if you order from newegg? They ship to europe and the price is about 160 Euro before shipping. I have no idea how much the taxes and stuff costs you guys when importing stuff from the US.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hang10z*
> 
> Is Vag and shipping more expensive if you order from newegg? They ship to europe and the price is about 160 Euro before shipping. I have no idea how much the taxes and stuff costs you guys when importing stuff from the US.


https://kb.newegg.com/Article/Index/12/3?id=1400

regions differ, the customs, duties and taxes section says that it's up to the purchaser.. adds a lot to some items. u.s. has export restrictions that apply and some countries have equally annoying import restrictions. seller outside of us? may get three sets of restrictions... welcome to international high tech industtry... now I wonder how many restrictions slowed down my last order from Shenzou....

Oh, to clarify though if you use newegg's region specific shopping features you will not see most of the items that would cause severe import headaches.. just minor ones..

newegg.uk probably handles european imports much better.


----------



## KupoB

This mobo has "pss support" bios feature. Should i disable it when overclocking, or not? What is pss support?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KupoB*
> 
> This mobo has "pss support" bios feature. Should i disable it when overclocking, or not? What is pss support?


performance supported state, i guess. another name for CnQ


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Also where is the rgb header located in this board? Is it right in the middle next to the cpu socket? Thats an awful spot...


RGB, 4 pin header is to the right of AiO_Pump and CHA_Fan1 headers. It doesn't have plastic locator but bottom pin is +12v.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> performance supported state, i guess. another name for CnQ


It seems so.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/746438-AM1-overclocking-thread


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm gonna test what it does. I guess is safe to disable it while not using Zenstates.

Here Zenstates has a box for C6 that you can check or not. unchecking it doesn't prevent me from using states.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I just asked Elmor about it (PSS and related C6), let's see what he replies.

I see I don't really need that even while using Zenstates. It is enabled in the BIOS but is disabled in Zenstates, yet downclock works as I mentioned.

Maybe it can affect coming back from Sleep mode.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Allright, tried disabling in from the BIOS.

It simply prevents me from using Zenstates P states. The system boots but all cores are maxed out and I cannot adjust the "minimum processor state" in the power plan.

There you go. I guess you can disable that if you run a fixed OC. Although I recommend zenstates. I ran a series of tests and the performance is equal to full OC at load.

Also you can switch to a safer clock if you wanna install some windows update and wanna prevent a crash in the middle of the process.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> RGB, 4 pin header is to the right of AiO_Pump and CHA_Fan1 headers. It doesn't have plastic locator but bottom pin is +12v.


I see it.. Its right on the side of the socket, in the middle of the board, awful location to cable management...

Would one of this board be a good option as well?

Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370-GAMING 5
Asrock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I see it.. Its right on the side of the socket, in the middle of the board, awful location to cable management...
> 
> Would one of this board be a good option as well?
> 
> Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370-GAMING 5
> Asrock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4


Yeah, that's the one and yes awful place to put it in. I considered both of those MBs (and more) but still got this one because number of USB3 and SATA ports and newer CODEC chip.


----------



## KupoB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Allright, tried disabling in from the BIOS.
> 
> It simply prevents me from using Zenstates P states. The system boots but all cores are maxed out and I cannot adjust the "minimum processor state" in the power plan.
> 
> There you go. I guess you can disable that if you run a fixed OC. Although I recommend zenstates. I ran a series of tests and the performance is equal to full OC at load.
> 
> Also you can switch to a safer clock if you wanna install some windows update and wanna prevent a crash in the middle of the process.


Thanks for your reply. It is nice to see detailed answer on any question. Also im interesting if some one tested the differense between cpu power phase control "standart" & "asus optimized" & "full phase mode(extreme)"..


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KupoB*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. It is nice to see detailed answer on any question. Also im interesting if some one tested the differense between cpu power phase control "standart" & "asus optimized" & "full phase mode(extreme)"..


I didn't test them scientifically (have no oscillator) but put them in "optimized".

Since you need little LLC I'm assuming is the best option.


----------



## crakej

oh......I could really do with the next revision of the bios!

been running ok on 0803 - though found my pc rebooted this morning - not sure what happened - nothing in events viewer so not easy to track down


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah...is it normal on AMDs to black screen like that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> oh......I could really do with the next revision of the bios!
> 
> been running ok on 0803 - though found my pc rebooted this morning - not sure what happened - nothing in events viewer so not easy to track down


Usually what I do when that happens is to bump the vcore one notch, usually fixes it.


----------



## KupoB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> oh......I could really do with the next revision of the bios!
> 
> been running ok on 0803 - though found my pc rebooted this morning - not sure what happened - nothing in events viewer so not easy to track down


Well, its possible updates for windows. Reboot for applying. Look for updates installed recently.


----------



## Chris1984

I too am ready for another revision. Finally accepted defeat last night on trying to get my Ripjaws V 3200 CL16 2x8 kit running stable at 3200. Spent hours bumping voltages and trying everything i could think of. Also tried some things I have learned from this forum. Can't run a game for more than a few minutes before the game crashes. Kinda weird since Aida64 bench went on for an hour and could memtest for an hour with out any errors. Finally had to drop it to 3066 and was able to finish a game of Overwatch. Hope the next revision or the official release will iron out instability issues. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Is this board capable of, or doing any memory training at all?


----------



## SaccoSVD

The million dollar question, what is planned after AGESA 1.0.0.6?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The million dollar question, what is planned after AGESA 1.0.0.6?


Probably a non-beta version. That Memory training didn't do anything for me.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I see it.. Its right on the side of the socket, in the middle of the board, awful location to cable management...
> 
> Would one of this board be a good option as well?
> 
> Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370-GAMING 5
> Asrock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4


The x370 Pro has better vrm than either.

The gigabyte is potentially ahead in bios development right now. They're also testing beta 06 agesa bios versiosn. Looks good I hear. They had issues at launch which were sorted mostly. Old reviews and complaints are just that. OLD. mostly not relevant . For the gaming 5 though it does tend to run a bit warmer on the vrm side. default switching frequency was 600 I believe and they hadn't put an option to turn it lower . This impacts stability and temps. It's NOT holding back results. Dual bios is handy but in DUAL mode it tends to disturbingly mess itself up. Single bios mode it works fine. Simple switch to change from dual to single, primary to back up.

The k4 owners are complaining about support for 3200mhz ram still so apparently they're not as far along in bios at this point. Features? I'm sure there are some that are desirable but nothing I find compelling. They're slated to come out with an itx board. Until then the only two I'd really be tempted by from asrock are their top of the line Taichi and X370 Fatal1ty Pro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is this board capable of, or doing any memory training at all?


Presumably it tries. Would be handy if someone figured out a way to see what any imc tries when it's training/matching up with an xmp profile. Just think about how many different permutations a processor is capable of checking compared to doing manual settings and checking results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The million dollar question, what is planned after AGESA 1.0.0.6?


Server related focus at the top of the list. IOMMU groupings was high priority . Virtualization support also high. fully enabled ecc is high . More memory support is probably still a priority with thread ripper's quad channel presumably requiring work at the AGESA level.


----------



## SaccoSVD

The guys at Gigabyte recommend the SOC at 1.2v

Quote from:

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread

Question: Using XMP my SOC voltage is set to 1.25! Is this normal/safe?
Answer: Yes, 1.25 should be safe. We increased the default AUTO voltage for stability on certain DIMMS since it seems most users have to set atleast 1.2.

Question: XMP still isn't working!
Try setting SOC to 1.2 or 1.25
Try setting the timings, voltage (you may need to try 1.4), and SOC (1.2~1.25) manually.


----------



## Chris1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The guys at Gigabyte recommend the SOC at 1.2v
> 
> Quote from:
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread
> 
> Question: Using XMP my SOC voltage is set to 1.25! Is this normal/safe?
> Answer: Yes, 1.25 should be safe. We increased the default AUTO voltage for stability on certain DIMMS since it seems most users have to set atleast 1.2.
> 
> Question: XMP still isn't working!
> Try setting SOC to 1.2 or 1.25
> Try setting the timings, voltage (you may need to try 1.4), and SOC (1.2~1.25) manually.


Funny thing with my board with beta 803, it does not like SOC at 1.2. The overclocks will fail and it will boot to the safe mode message. That's from cold boot and restart from UEFI. So I been doing 1.125 or 1.15. I think the highest I got was 1.165 any higher overclocks fail.


----------



## MishelLngelo

This MB is lacking BCLK so memory could be fine tuned. With my Kingston HyperX only at 2133 works at 1.2v, anything else and it defaults to 1.35v. nothing in between.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ha! coincidentally after installing an extra JEDEC 3200 XMP profile with Thaiphoon burner I could get the board to train. After one time 3 beeps it boots again with no beep and gets to the windows startup although it stops there, windows says there are CRC errors and RAM testing showed hardware errors.

So...the board does train.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Ha! coincidentally after installing an extra JEDEC 3200 XMP profile with Thaiphoon burner I could get the board to train. After one time 3 beeps it boots again with no beep and gets to the windows startup although it stops there, windows says there are CRC errors and RAM testing showed hardware errors.
> 
> So...the board does train.


Isn't that pretty risky thing to do ? I stopped short of actually doing it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Isn't that pretty risky thing to do ? I stopped short of actually doing it.


Flashing SPDs in thaiphoon seems very safe, never gave any glitch.

As for using the XMP profiles I assume they're just a set of timings, if they don't work, well, they don't and I go back to profile #1 (factory 3000 XMP)

I've also safely stored my factory 3000 SPD just in case.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris1984*
> 
> Funny thing with my board with beta 803, it does not like SOC at 1.2. The overclocks will fail and it will boot to the safe mode message. That's from cold boot and restart from UEFI. So I been doing 1.125 or 1.15. I think the highest I got was 1.165 any higher overclocks fail.


Where you OCing the CPU or the RAM when playing with the SOC voltage?


----------



## neoHannibal

Hi everyone,

I've got a wierd problem with my Prime X370-Pro and R5 1600. When I am trying to use MANUAL VDDCR CPU Voltage for example I set it to 1.3V (see picture below) and set the ratio to 38.00 BIOS is reporting the frequency as 3,8 GHz. However, HWMonitor, CPU-Z, AIDA64 report 1546 MHz. Task manager and Cinenench R15 report 3.8 GHz but after running the actual benchmark it is obvious from the result that the CPU is running at 1546 MHz. Does anyone know what is the problem? I tryied disabling and enabling C-states as well as Ryzen Balanced power plan i Win 10 Pro. Also the VDDCR CPU value doesn't matter if I put 1.3V or 1.35V the CPU frequency is always 1546 MHz. Why?


----------



## Chris1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Where you OCing the CPU or the RAM when playing with the SOC voltage?


Both. I had RAM at 3200, tried votlage ranges from 1.35 - 1.39 and VTTDDR 0.72. CPU clocked at 3.8ghz at 1.36 volts. Before touched the cpu overclock, I got the RAM to a point that the computer would boot. Once it seemed stable I started overclocking the CPU. If It got to a point it would not boot I upped the SOC voltage till it did.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Flashing SPDs in thaiphoon seems very safe, never gave any glitch.
> 
> As for using the XMP profiles I assume they're just a set of timings, if they don't work, well, they don't and I go back to profile #1 (factory 3000 XMP)
> 
> I've also safely stored my factory 3000 SPD just in case.


Hi how u do that ??

Thanks


----------



## SaccoSVD

I bought Thaiphoon. The XMP enhancer gives you an option to select a profile for the EEPROM XMP slot #2

In my case I used one that made sense, one that had bigger timings than my default XMP profile at 3000mhz.

That said, I tried a lot of times with different timings and couldn't make my RAM go higher than 3000 stable. So I would advise you to skip this.

Thaiphoon is still useful to back your original SPDs and store them safely in case yours gets corrupted somehow (for example aura software)


----------



## neoHannibal

Can anyone help me with my question about MANUAL VDDCR CPU Voltage setting and fixed CPU frequency at 1546 MHz? There has to be more people here with R5 1600 on Prime X370-PRO?


----------



## KupoB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoHannibal*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my question about MANUAL VDDCR CPU Voltage setting and fixed CPU frequency at 1546 MHz? There has to be more people here with R5 1600 on Prime X370-PRO?


Try high perfomance windows power plan, try to disable pss support, in digi&vrm set 130% power draw cpu and soc & reply.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoHannibal*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my question about MANUAL VDDCR CPU Voltage setting and fixed CPU frequency at 1546 MHz? There has to be more people here with R5 1600 on Prime X370-PRO?


screenshot shows your cpu is running at 48%. change power plan


----------



## neoHannibal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KupoB*
> 
> Try high perfomance windows power plan, try to disable pss support, in digi&vrm set 130% power draw cpu and soc & reply.


Tried all those suggestions and also tried disabling C-states. Nothing helps, always 1546 MHz. Doesn't matter what value I put as the CPU Core Ratio, whether I put 34.00, 37.00, 38.00 it always goes to 15.5 under Windows, because in the BIOS it shows the correct frequency. It also doesn't matter what voltage I put it to, whether it's 1.3V or 1.35V the frequency is alsways 1546 MHz. On the other hand when I put the VDDCR CPU Voltage to Offset mode it works correctly and I can overclock the CPU to 3.8 GHz at around 1.2375V + 0.0625V.

Do you guys think my motherboard or CPU are defective? Can it have something to do with my RAM, which is te Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15?

Also it doesn't matter whether it's under load or not, always 1546 MHz. Do any of you guys also have R5 1600 on the Prime X370-Pro?


----------



## iga2iga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoHannibal*
> Do any of you guys also have R5 1600 on the Prime X370-Pro?


Same here with 1600x and Prime x370 Pro. Whenever i put manual CPU freq. multiplier (even with FID/DID) i get half of it's freq. in windows. Though windows task manager shows e.g. 4000mhz, bios shows 4000. CPU-z shows half of that. And benchmark results are cut twice. Don't know why. So I use ryzen master to overclock if needed.


----------



## SaccoSVD

That's pretty weird. I guess a bug in the BIOS


----------



## Reous

I'm also using a 1600x with this board. But atm im using Windows 7.
works totally fine


----------



## MishelLngelo

Same with my 1600x on W10 , BIOS is set to 40 manually but with all power savings in Windows and C&Q on, on idle it will not drop under 3990 MHz as CPU-Z indicates, windows reads 4000 MHz. .My W7 is not doing to good with OC, keeps dying without BSOD. Works fine on defaulst settings (DOCPP 3000). Both are on separate SSDs.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> My W7 is not doing to good with OC, keeps dying without BSOD.


Black screens happened in W10 since the beginning here too. So I would rule out W7 as the culprit.

Most likely is either your vcore is a bit too low for 4Ghz.

Putting the board in TPUII has proven to help immensely with stability here. If not set the system black screens at random times (from 30min to 3 days) for no apparent reason and at idle.

What is the real cause? could be vcore, could be SOC, could be RAM getting corrupted all of the sudden which could be very likely and that suddenly black screening makes sense cause I doubt the system can even give you a readable blue screen if RAM is corrupted.

Here is surprisingly stable now. I'll post all my settings here so you can try them.

X370profiles.zip 2k .zip file


They have everything tweaked BUT the clock and vcore (which are 40x / 1.418v) Maybe if you use my profile and set those two values and set your DOCP it'll run better.

Probably it will not help with your specific RAM, for that you need to use your own RAM XMP profile or manual settings.


----------



## MishelLngelo

My W10 is doing just fine, never a BSOD and is stable. W7 every now and than just says "pssssst" and shuts down when on OC..


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> My W10 is doing just fine, never a BSOD and is stable. W7 every now and than just says "pssssst" and shuts down when on OC..


oh I see.


----------



## nappydrew

@SaccoSVD:

Where do you have your LLC's set to, with latest BIOS? (Also do you have Vcore & SOC at the same level of LLC?)

I was reading the piece from Linus Tech Tips that you had linked to, in a youtube comment that I found, while watching a video about LLC, that I also found from a link you posted...

Out of fear of instantly killing my CPU, I haven't toyed very much with LLC on this board, and I can see that you've done your homework. I too am concerned with over-volting on higher LLC settings, but I think I may be leaving some headroom for this CPU, because I'm being too conservative, and I'm allowing V droop, just to play it safe. I'm currently not even using LLC (AUTO)

Would appreciate your thoughts. I know you discussed this before, but curious where you stand, now, with 0803?

Thx.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm pretty sure the comment is old by now









Because of HWInfo, In the past I as praising LLC4 then I was advised by chew, elmor and others to stay away from LLC4 and 5, they told me these have vboost despite HWinfo telling me it was a vdroop.

I took the vcore directly from the socket at idle and load after that to be sure and found out is true.

I had mine OCd to 4Ghz at 1.37v with LLC4 and it was giving me 1.39v at load with the multimeter. Not necessarily dangerous per se, but the high spikes while transitioning to idle could be dangerous.

So now I have the same 4Ghz OC, but this time my idle vcore is 1.418v and LLC1 which results in 1.38 at load in the multimeter. Much safer.

I could use LLC auto and a bit more vcore but meh...why right?

Conclusion, you don't need crazy VMR to be able to OC, and you should use in general a bit of LLC when needed, no more. (applies to all boards)

What I've learned from all this is your idle volts don't matter as much, having 1.45v is not gonna fry your CPU as long as that is the idle vcore, having vdroop is "good" and it should be within the safe margin.

Little or no vdroop was my main goal in the past, but in reality is not important to regulate the vcore at all.

Now...if you don't have a multimeter at hand is gonna be impossible to know, as right now all software is completely kaputt...tried all of them, CPUz, Aida, HWinfo, HWmon, CoreTemp, OCCT....they all give you their version and none is what I see in the multimeter.

I never touched the SOC LLC...only set the switching freq to "optimized"


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoHannibal*
> 
> Tried all those suggestions and also tried disabling C-states. Nothing helps, always 1546 MHz. Doesn't matter what value I put as the CPU Core Ratio, whether I put 34.00, 37.00, 38.00 it always goes to 15.5 under Windows, because in the BIOS it shows the correct frequency. It also doesn't matter what voltage I put it to, whether it's 1.3V or 1.35V the frequency is alsways 1546 MHz. On the other hand when I put the VDDCR CPU Voltage to Offset mode it works correctly and I can overclock the CPU to 3.8 GHz at around 1.2375V + 0.0625V.
> 
> Do you guys think my motherboard or CPU are defective? Can it have something to do with my RAM, which is te Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15?
> 
> Also it doesn't matter whether it's under load or not, always 1546 MHz. Do any of you guys also have R5 1600 on the Prime X370-Pro?


Black boxes highlighted in your earlier screenshot show that your cpu was operating at a limit of ~50% . 

Later ones show same speed but 100%.

I would suggest clearing cmos. Then booting to windows. At stock you should see different values with the full "normal" range as allowed by power plan settings.
While there at stock settings check min/max under balanced power plan. You should see options like the ones in the screenshot below.



after you check those at stock one can start worrying bout motherboard /cpu/ram. I don't think it's any of them however.


----------



## Chopxsticks

Did anyone notice with the new Beta bios of 0803 that your pc wouldnt come out of sleep? I was getting "performance power management features on processor" and my pc would sleep and pressing the power button to force it off wouldnt respond. Rolled back to 0612 and it appears to be ok now.

EDIT: I dont think it was the beta bios that was toasting my rig. I had another shut down freeze when I rolled back to 0612. I also did the Asus boards chipset drivers, so I went ahead and did a fulle system restore to yesterday before I did all my driver updating and so far no issues. leaning towards that chipset driver update.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopxsticks*
> 
> Did anyone notice with the new Beta bios of 0803 that your pc wouldnt come out of sleep? I was getting "performance power management features on processor" and my pc would sleep and pressing the power button to force it off wouldnt respond. Rolled back to 0612 and it appears to be ok now.
> 
> EDIT: I dont think it was the beta bios that was toasting my rig. I had another shut down freeze when I rolled back to 0612. I also did the Asus boards chipset drivers, so I went ahead and did a fulle system restore to yesterday before I did all my driver updating and so far no issues. leaning towards that chipset driver update.


Here it wakes up fine.


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the comment is old by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of HWInfo, In the past I as praising LLC4 then I was advised by chew, elmor and others to stay away from LLC4 and 5, they told me these have vboost despite HWinfo telling me it was a vdroop.
> 
> I took the vcore directly from the socket at idle and load after that to be sure and found out is true.
> 
> I had mine OCd to 4Ghz at 1.37v with LLC4 and it was giving me 1.39v at load with the multimeter. Not necessarily dangerous per se, but the high spikes while transitioning to idle could be dangerous.
> 
> So now I have the same 4Ghz OC, but this time my idle vcore is 1.418v and LLC1 which results in 1.38 at load in the multimeter. Much safer.
> 
> I could use LLC auto and a bit more vcore but meh...why right?
> 
> Conclusion, you don't need crazy VMR to be able to OC, and you should use in general a bit of LLC when needed, no more. (applies to all boards)
> 
> What I've learned from all this is your idle volts don't matter as much, having 1.45v is not gonna fry your CPU as long as that is the idle vcore, having vdroop is "good" and it should be within the safe margin.
> 
> Little or no vdroop was my main goal in the past, but in reality is not important to regulate the vcore at all.
> 
> Now...if you don't have a multimeter at hand is gonna be impossible to know, as right now all software is completely kaputt...tried all of them, CPUz, Aida, HWinfo, HWmon, CoreTemp, OCCT....they all give you their version and none is what I see in the multimeter.
> 
> I never touched the SOC LLC...only set the switching freq to "optimized"


I appreciate the thorough response. I had been adjusting my SOC LLC, in tandem with Vcore, Example: If I raised to LLC2 on Vcore, I'd adjust SOC to LLC2...but I think I'll try leaving SOC at Auto and raising Vcore to Lvl 1/2, and see what I can do with 1.4vcore. A voltage spike to SOC could be fatal, at a higher LLC, and higher voltage.

Thanks again.


----------



## Vorado

SaccoSVD can u pls tell what i have to do to get vcore with a multimeter ??

Thanks


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm afraid my MB is slowly dying, first it stopped being able to run memory in dual channel and now Aura stopped working, no ights at all.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> SaccoSVD can u pls tell what i have to do to get vcore with a multimeter ??
> 
> Thanks


You need to put the negative probe somewhere on the chassis (I choose a screw on the top, close to the socket) and place the positive probe carefully on the CPU spot shown in the image.


----------



## 180sxboosting

Please help guys... 1700 - Asus x370 prime pro - Corsair LPX 3000 c15 memory. As soon as I change Vcore to manual my multi sticks at 15.5. Correct in bios but wrong in windows. Also tried flashing back to an older bios version and then back to the latest 0803.





















I notice the other person that has this issue has the same RAM as me?


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You need to put the negative probe somewhere on the chassis (I choose a screw on the top, close to the socket) and place the positive probe carefully on the CPU spot shown in the image.


Thanks


----------



## neoHannibal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180sxboosting*
> 
> Please help guys... 1700 - Asus x370 prime pro - Corsair LPX 3000 c15 memory. As soon as I change Vcore to manual my multi sticks at 15.5. Correct in bios but wrong in windows. Also tried flashing back to an older bios version and then back to the latest 0803.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice the other person that has this issue has the same RAM as me?


I have the same problem with my R5 1600. There are more people having the same issue. Maybe it's a bug in the BIOS. I have also tried flashing the older BIOS. What's interesting is that I also have Corsair LPX 3000 CL 15 memory, maybe its something with that.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180sxboosting*
> 
> Please help guys... 1700 - Asus x370 prime pro - Corsair LPX 3000 c15 memory. As soon as I change Vcore to manual my multi sticks at 15.5. Correct in bios but wrong in windows. Also tried flashing back to an older bios version and then back to the latest 0803.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice the other person that has this issue has the same RAM as me?


Which BIOS version ?


----------



## 180sxboosting

0803


----------



## neoHannibal

I tried both 0803 and 0612 versions of the BIOS, always after changing VDDCR CPU to MANUAL i have CPU at 1546 MHz (15.5 core ratio) in Windows.


----------



## Reous

Do you guys also have the same version of the Ram? like "ver3.39"


----------



## neoHannibal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Black boxes highlighted in your earlier screenshot show that your cpu was operating at a limit of ~50% .
> 
> Later ones show same speed but 100%.
> 
> I would suggest clearing cmos. Then booting to windows. At stock you should see different values with the full "normal" range as allowed by power plan settings.
> While there at stock settings check min/max under balanced power plan. You should see options like the ones in the screenshot below.
> 
> 
> 
> after you check those at stock one can start worrying bout motherboard /cpu/ram. I don't think it's any of them however.


I don't have those settings neither in the normal Balanced Power Plan nor in the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan. The two settings I have there is Cooling Policy which is set to "Active" and Maximum processor frequency set to 0 MHz, I have tried changing it to 3.7 GHz but that didn't help my problem I still have CPU at 1546 MHz when trying to set the VDDCR CPU Voltage to MANUAL.


----------



## 180sxboosting

This is the exact RAM.

http://www.umart.com.au/newsite/goods.php?id=33428

And the power plan settings are the same as the above comment on my end too. Running latest chipset drivers etc.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoHannibal*
> 
> I don't have those settings neither in the normal Balanced Power Plan nor in the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan. The two settings I have there is Cooling Policy which is set to "Active" and Maximum processor frequency set to 0 MHz, I have tried changing it to 3.7 GHz but that didn't help my problem I still have CPU at 1546 MHz when trying to set the VDDCR CPU Voltage to MANUAL.


Try 100 (100%) in the max processor state.

If the minimum processor state is not present your CPU is not using any P-states. So is indeed somehow stuck at 1.5Ghz


----------



## neoHannibal

There is no % there. There is maximum frequency in MHz which i set to 0 MHz but i also tried setting it to 3,7 GHz but that did not help with the CPU being at 1546 MHz.


----------



## 180sxboosting

I too only have under Processor power management, Maximu processor frequency and System cooling policy.

I have tried changing to other available power plans but nothing works. I also noted at one stage my bios multiplier all of a sudden said 15.5 when changing between manual and auto cpu voltage? No idea what is going on but this is very frustrating. Not sure what else to try?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180sxboosting*
> 
> I too only have under Processor power management, Maximu processor frequency and System cooling policy.
> 
> I have tried changing to other available power plans but nothing works. I also noted at one stage my bios multiplier all of a sudden said 15.5 when changing between manual and auto cpu voltage? No idea what is going on but this is very frustrating. Not sure what else to try?


That's a platform bug, keep manual voltages under 1.3v (or 1.35v on some boards) to avoid it. I got hit with that too on my MSI board. It seems to work fine in the BIOS< but when you start Windows it just doesn't clock up to full speed like it should.


----------



## 180sxboosting

So we can't get around this? In other words.. I bought a bunch of parts for overclocking and I can't really overclock? How does that work? I'll be after a refund for my board then.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180sxboosting*
> 
> This is the exact RAM.
> 
> http://www.umart.com.au/newsite/goods.php?id=33428
> 
> And the power plan settings are the same as the above comment on my end too. Running latest chipset drivers etc.


i mean the version that is showing on the Ram. It says which ICs are used for it


----------



## MishelLngelo

BIOS 0803, did anybody's lights and Aura stopped working ? I managed to get RAM to post in dual channel 2933MHz (DOCP 3000) But can't get Aura lights to work and it worked until yesterday when I looked last time but can't swear that it was working immediately after installing 0803, before that it worked without problems.


----------



## 180sxboosting

Ok after some testing.. 1.325 is maximum manual voltage that works at correct multiplier. Anything over this will boot at multiplier 15.15 or 1.56ghz. I even tried to compensate some with LLC but no good it just went back to 15.5 multi. I have dropped voltage to 1.315 @ 3.8ghz and seems stable. Shame I can't go higher with the voltage as I was hoping to hit 4ghz







Someone needs to tell ASUS about this or does the ram have something to do with it? hmmm

If anyone has a work around please let me know as I really want 4ghz.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180sxboosting*
> 
> ... Someone needs to tell ASUS about this or does the ram have something to do with it? hmmm
> 
> If anyone has a work around please let me know as I really want 4ghz.


Thats what i'm trying to figure out.
Have you tried Zenstates? It should be a good workaround


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoHannibal*
> 
> I don't have those settings neither in the normal Balanced Power Plan nor in the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan. The two settings I have there is Cooling Policy which is set to "Active" and Maximum processor frequency set to 0 MHz, I have tried changing it to 3.7 GHz but that didn't help my problem I still have CPU at 1546 MHz when trying to set the VDDCR CPU Voltage to MANUAL.


maximum processor frequency 0 totally odd.

screeenshot if you still have that available would be much appreciated.

then try allikat's suggestion of setting manual vcore to 1.3 or less and frequency to something higher than base. boot to windows. see what it's doing at that point.


----------



## neoHannibal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180sxboosting*
> 
> Ok after some testing.. 1.325 is maximum manual voltage that works at correct multiplier. Anything over this will boot at multiplier 15.15 or 1.56ghz. I even tried to compensate some with LLC but no good it just went back to 15.5 multi. I have dropped voltage to 1.315 @ 3.8ghz and seems stable. Shame I can't go higher with the voltage as I was hoping to hit 4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to tell ASUS about this or does the ram have something to do with it? hmmm
> 
> If anyone has a work around please let me know as I really want 4ghz.


Why don't you use Offset mode?

I can make a screen of my power plan settings but it will be in a Polish language. I already tried 1,3V and that doens't work still 1546 MHz. I guess I can try lower than that.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Thats what i'm trying to figure out.
> Have you tried Zenstates? It should be a good workaround


Have you got TPU set at II?

You may have to accept that it's your chip that doesn't want to go to 4GHz - not many do - not with stability any way.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Have you got TPU set at II?
> 
> You may have to accept that it's your chip that doesn't want to go to 4GHz - not many do - not with stability any way.


oh i'm pretty fine with my cpu on 3766MHz. I don't have any problems yet.

Btw in a thread on Hardwareluxx someone, who sells Asrocks boards, said there is a PState bug on every AM4 motherboard. They are waiting for a fix from AMD.


----------



## neoHannibal

That's how my Power Plan settings look like.


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> Been running 0515, rock stable at 3.92GHz and 2933MHz RAM for a while now and been too lazy to update to 0803. Going to take the plunge this weekend and update the BIOS and retest stability.


Finally updated to 0803. Was able to get my RAM to 3066MHz. Was able to post sometimes at 3200 but more times than not it was a no go.
Will tinker with it more when time permits.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> oh i'm pretty fine with my cpu on 3766MHz. I don't have any problems yet.
> 
> Btw in a thread on Hardwareluxx someone, who sells Asrocks boards, said there is a PState bug on every AM4 motherboard. They are waiting for a fix from AMD.


Interesting - do you have any more information?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Interesting - do you have any more information?


it's the same one we've known about for some time.

if you're using zen states for pstate overclocking properly it won't affect you.

Otherwise, when a ram overclock fails while cpu frequency and ram frequency get reset to default at the bios screen vcore settings can be applied again.. offset doubled for example if one were at +.2 offset for a target of 1.3875 would become 1.5875.......... I believe some crosshair owners inadvertantly reached 1.8 plus...


----------



## 180sxboosting

I'll try zen state overclocking. Is this the FID, VID and DID settings? No idea how this works so i'll have to read up about it.

Can someone please post a link to a good guide?


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> BIOS 0803, did anybody's lights and Aura stopped working ? I managed to get RAM to post in dual channel 2933MHz (DOCP 3000) But can't get Aura lights to work and it worked until yesterday when I looked last time but can't swear that it was working immediately after installing 0803, before that it worked without problems.


I'm running bios 0803 and aura is working for motherboard, cpu cooler rgb and ram rgb.
I have had rgb problems with this board before though and setting aura to "default" fixed it.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> maximum processor frequency 0 totally odd.
> 
> screeenshot if you still have that available would be much appreciated.
> 
> then try allikat's suggestion of setting manual vcore to 1.3 or less and frequency to something higher than base. boot to windows. see what it's doing at that point.
> 
> Have seen an ryzen 7 with the same apparent issue. haven't turned up where I saw it though >.<


My maximum processor frequency is 0 by default. I'm not having any cpu frequency problems though.


----------



## crusada

Hey i just noticed ai suite 3 shows vttddr voltage as 0.6 instead of 0.675 which is what's set in the bios.

Does anyone else have ai suite 3 reading incorrect vttddr voltage?
Soc voltage is also slightly off, in bios i have set to 1.1v


----------



## 180sxboosting

Just realised my board does not have P state overclocking.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Black screens happened in W10 since the beginning here too. So I would rule out W7 as the culprit.
> 
> Most likely is either your vcore is a bit too low for 4Ghz.
> 
> Putting the board in TPUII has proven to help immensely with stability here. If not set the system black screens at random times (from 30min to 3 days) for no apparent reason and at idle.
> 
> What is the real cause? could be vcore, could be SOC, could be RAM getting corrupted all of the sudden which could be very likely and that suddenly black screening makes sense cause I doubt the system can even give you a readable blue screen if RAM is corrupted.
> 
> Here is surprisingly stable now. I'll post all my settings here so you can try them.
> 
> X370profiles.zip 2k .zip file
> 
> 
> They have everything tweaked BUT the clock and vcore (which are 40x / 1.418v) Maybe if you use my profile and set those two values and set your DOCP it'll run better.
> 
> Probably it will not help with your specific RAM, for that you need to use your own RAM XMP profile or manual settings.


I've had black screens in windows 10 64bit as well. Happened during idle, load, partial load, stock cpu, overclocked cpu. Doesn't happen to often. To recover i have to turn power off from power supply. Case reset & power button doesn't work.
Haven't tried putting the board in TPUII.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Hey i just noticed ai suite 3 shows vttddr voltage as 0.6 instead of 0.675 which is what's set in the bios.
> 
> Does anyone else have ai suite 3 reading incorrect vttddr voltage?
> Soc voltage is also slightly off, in bios i have set to 1.1v


soc voltage has droop. This is why there are llc settings for it. higher llc may improve stability and reduce cold boot issues but it's one of the imc variables.

vttddr? no clue. ai suite has potential to muck up stability. dropped it. if you really want to know adjust it in bios to .7 and boot to win. check ai suite report then. if it's at 7 then it's just rounding down. if it's still at 6 then it's only reading default jdecc vttddr and won't change anytime soon...


----------



## crusada

The main reason i use ai suite 3 is for fan control. It's not good though because it some times gives incorrect motherboard sensor readings. Yet you can only base fan control off motherboard sensors.
The amd cpu temp sensor is always correct but i can't control the fans off it. If ai suite plays a role in system instability for me i'll drop it too. Hard to say for now though as i'm on beta bios.

Any good alternative fan control software that works well with our motherboard and ryzen cpu's?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> The main reason i use ai suite 3 is for fan control. It's not good though because it some times gives incorrect motherboard sensor readings. Yet you can only base fan control off motherboard sensors.
> The amd cpu temp sensor is always correct but i can't control the fans off it. If ai suite plays a role in system instability for me i'll drop it too. Hard to say for now though as i'm on beta bios.
> 
> Any good alternative fan control software that works well with our motherboard and ryzen cpu's?


You can tune them in the bios under the tools tab if memory serves.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> You can tune them in the bios under the tools tab if memory serves.


in the bios it appears the source is only motherboard sensors. Can't see amd cpu temp as an option.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> I'm running bios 0803 and aura is working for motherboard, cpu cooler rgb and ram rgb.
> I have had rgb problems with this board before though and setting aura to "default" fixed it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> I'm running bios 0803 and aura is working for motherboard, cpu cooler rgb and ram rgb.
> I have had rgb problems with this board before though and setting aura to "default" fixed it.


Tnx for the answer, looks like I may have to RMA the board, no settings or Aura makes any difference. Aura shows it working and can be adjusted including Default settings. According to local laws, I have 6 months to RMA the way to get new board or money back (instead of attempted repairs) so I'll wait until next BIOS version to see if that fixes it. It's not that I need those lights but don't want to put up with faulty MB.


----------



## KupoB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> in the bios it appears the source is only motherboard sensors. Can't see amd cpu temp as an option.


Motherboard cpu temp is a socket temp. So u can use this temperature as a baseline. Cpu real temp ~ socket temp (cpu motherboard) + 10 degree.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KupoB*
> 
> Motherboard cpu temp is a socket temp. So u can use this temperature as a baseline. Cpu real temp ~ socket temp (cpu motherboard) + 10 degree.


The problem i'm having with Motherboard cpu socket temp is that it can be wildly inaccurate. I've seen it read -104 degrees. I've seen it +30 degrees above amd cpu temp. It's probably some asus bug that hasn't been fixed yet.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> I've had black screens in windows 10 64bit as well. Happened during idle, load, partial load, stock cpu, overclocked cpu. Doesn't happen to often. To recover i have to turn power off from power supply. Case reset & power button doesn't work.
> Haven't tried putting the board in TPUII.


Do you use any monitoring tool or OC tool (for example HWInfo, Asus Ai Suite or MSI Afterburner)? This can be the reason for blackscreens too. Some have fixed their blackscreens by disabling or uninstalling them.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Do you use any monitoring tool or OC tool (for example HWInfo, Asus Ai Suite or MSI Afterburner)? This can be the reason for blackscreens too. Some have fixed their blackscreens by disabling or uninstalling them.


That might very well be my problem then as i have Asus Ai Suite and MSI Afterburner running at startup. Then i load aida64 for system tray sensors and HWiNFO64 for monitoring or extra osd sensors with MSI Afterburner for games.

Thanks for the info. I'll keep that in mind when a black screen occurs. See what i had running at the time.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> That might very well be my problem then as i have Asus Ai Suite and MSI Afterburner running at startup. Then i load aida64 for system tray sensors and HWiNFO64 for monitoring or extra osd sensors with MSI Afterburner for games.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'll keep that in mind when a black screen occurs. See what i had running at the time.


I tried everything against those random black screens.

They always happened randomly. One day I'm fiddling with the FAN profiles in the AI suite and as soon as I switch to one profile the system black screens.

At that point I knew the AI suite is giving crap...uninstalled it and ever since I didn't have random black screens.

If you run the FAN profiler within the BIOS you can set your FANs as slow as possible. Here if I set them to "DC" mode they can go slower than in PWM mode.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I tried everything against those random black screens.
> 
> They always happened randomly. One day I'm fiddling with the FAN profiles in the AI suite and as soon as I switch to one profile the system black screens.
> 
> At that point I knew the AI suite is giving crap...uninstalled it and ever since I didn't have random black screens.
> 
> If you run the FAN profiler within the BIOS you can set your FANs as slow as possible. Here if I set them to "DC" mode they can go slower than in PWM mode.


Imagine if AI suite was the cause for my random black screens and random inaccurate motherboard sensor readings.

I'm going to uninstall it and use the bios for fan control. Let's see what happens.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Imagine if AI suite was the cause for my random black screens and random inaccurate motherboard sensor readings.
> 
> I'm going to uninstall it and use the bios for fan control. Let's see what happens.


The AI suite will not be the culprit for inaccurate readings. ..aside of it's own ones. All software right now is bonkers when it comes to Ryzen.

The black screens, most likely....you'll feel immediately the system is more stable.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The AI suite will not be the culprit for inaccurate readings. ..aside of it's own ones. All software right now is bonkers when it comes to Ryzen.
> 
> The black screens, most likely....you'll feel immediately the system is more stable.


ah yes i remember now HWiNFO64 also displayed motherboard inaccurate sensor readings. Might be a bios problem?

AI suite uninstalled no black screens yet.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Might be a bios problem?


Most likely. not really a problem. Most BIOS manufacturers probably need to fine tune everything, probably more AGESA microcodes are in the way to improve those sensors.

Most likely on AMD's side.


----------



## Hangnail

Hey! I have the exact cpu, mobo, and ram as you. I had other problems with installing windows on a raid 0 config. finally figured it out, but it ate all my patience to mess with OCing mem and cpu. My mem is currently at 2133 but i would like it to go 3200. Did you make any progress with your mem speed? This board seems buggy to go beyond 3.6 GHz on the cpu. Im at bios 0504, and my current Hyper 212 should allow a little more headroom to clock higher.

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hangnail*
> 
> Hey! I have the exact cpu, mobo, and ram as you. I had other problems with installing windows on a raid 0 config. finally figured it out, but it ate all my patience to mess with OCing mem and cpu. My mem is currently at 2133 but i would like it to go 3200. Did you make any progress with your mem speed? This board seems buggy to go beyond 3.6 GHz on the cpu. Im at bios 0504, and my current Hyper 212 should allow a little more headroom to clock higher.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Update your bios!


----------



## neoHannibal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180sxboosting*
> 
> Just realised my board does not have P state overclocking.


What board do you have? I thought you have an ASUS PRIME X370-PRO. Do you also don't have offset voltage mode?

Where do you set up P-states? I tried C-states enabled, disabled and auto - still when using MANUAL VDDCR CPU Voltage my CPU is at 1546 MHz under Windows.

If I use the MANUAL option for the VDDCR CPU Voltage and set it to 1.2875V or lower the CPU frequency is correct but with that voltage I am limited to about 3.7 GHz. Using the OFFSET mode i am runing my R5 1600 at 3.8 GHz with VDDCR CPU Voltage set to 1.2375V + 0.11250V offset.


----------



## Malogeek

You cannot access P-states in the X370-Pro BIOS however zenstates works fine on this motherboard.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoHannibal*
> 
> What board do you have? I thought you have an ASUS PRIME X370-PRO. Do you also don't have offset voltage mode?
> 
> Where do you set up P-states? I tried C-states enabled, disabled and auto - still when using MANUAL VDDCR CPU Voltage my CPU is at 1546 MHz under Windows.
> 
> If I use the MANUAL option for the VDDCR CPU Voltage and set it to 1.2875V or lower the CPU frequency is correct but with that voltage I am limited to about 3.7 GHz. Using the OFFSET mode i am runing my R5 1600 at 3.8 GHz with VDDCR CPU Voltage set to 1.2375V + 0.11250V offset.


If it's stable with that offset voltage, that's what I'd do...


----------



## neoHannibal

Stable with load line calibration Level 2. I measured about 1.355V with a multimeter. I might go back to 3.7 GHz at 1,2375V + 0.03750V makes for a lot cooler and quieter PC. I am using the Wraith Spire and stock Phanteks Enthoo Pro M PTG fans.


----------



## hopkirya

Offset mode really is the key to fixing the 1.5GHz boot issue. Manually setting Vcore I was constantly at ~1.5GHz unless I was under 1.3V. Setting an offset, I can get up to 3.9GHz stable at 1.4V on my 1700 with a Fractal S24. LLC at level 1, current capability at 140%, CPU Phase & Duty control set to Extreme. SOC at 1.15V.


----------



## 180sxboosting

Also used offset. 100% fix to get around the 15.5 multi lock.

Thanks!


----------



## hang10z

That's a pretty crappy bug... glad there is a fix besides waiting for another bios revision!


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Most likely. not really a problem. Most BIOS manufacturers probably need to fine tune everything, probably more AGESA microcodes are in the way to improve those sensors.
> 
> Most likely on AMD's side.


I hope it doesn't take to long to fix this motherboard sensor bug. It's not good when the fans are running slow because motherboard cpu socket temp reads -103 degrees yet the system is under partial/full load.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Wait...are you getting -103c? where in HWinfo?

that's nuts heheh


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Wait...are you getting -103c? where in HWinfo?
> 
> that's nuts heheh


Nuts alright. Only 140 degree difference from amd cpu temp lol


----------



## SaccoSVD

And no offset here?


----------



## crusada

nope no offset. The -100 degrees was also shown in ai suite 3.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Completely bonkers


----------



## Baerliner

Well I could go back to 1.3V with 38 multiplier. It seems HWInfo caused the blackscreens.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> Well I could go back to 1.3V with 38 multiplier. It seems HWInfo caused the blackscreens.


Roughly how much vcore your 1700 needs for 4Gghz?

Here I need 1.418v LLC1 to be fully stable on my 1800x. Is not that I don't need any vcore.

Are thermals too bad at 4Ghz with your Noctua D15? I remember when I was using that exact cooler my peak temps were a lot higher, around the 85 mark. (behaving pretty much like a Nvidia GPU)

On water the peak temps went 10 deg lower. Much safer to run 4Ghz and push as much vcore (or more) at idle as long as the vdroop is under 1.4v


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> I hope it doesn't take to long to fix this motherboard sensor bug. It's not good when the fans are running slow because motherboard cpu socket temp reads -103 degrees yet the system is under partial/full load.


That happened to me aswell when stress testing with hw info running. That's why I don't run it while stress testing anymore.


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Roughly how much vcore your 1700 needs for 4Gghz?
> 
> Here I need 1.418v LLC1 to be fully stable on my 1800x. Is not that I don't need any vcore.
> 
> Are thermals too bad at 4Ghz with your Noctua D15? I remember when I was using that exact cooler my peak temps were a lot higher, around the 85 mark. (behaving pretty much like a Nvidia GPU)
> 
> On water the peak temps went 10 deg lower. Much safer to run 4Ghz and push as much vcore (or more) at idle as long as the vdroop is under 1.4v


I'm not going 2 test it before we have a stable bios release. I think I would need more than 1.425v LLC1 with my 1700. Especially with my Noctua D15 I cannot stay below 80°C. Maybe it would shut off or burn the CPU @ 4GHz

EDIT: 1.3V not stable with 38 multiplier. I went back to 1.325V what's def. stable! I just benchtested 8h and it was stable with 1.3V but after 3h streaming+gaming at once, it blackscreened again.
Now I'm testing 2800MHz Ram again with 16-18-18-18-36 (15-17-17-17-35 wasn't really stable in long term).


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Especially with my Noctua D15 I cannot stay below 80°C. Maybe it would shut off or burn the CPU @ 4GHz


I hear you. I couldn't really run long stress tests at 4ghz with the noctua. I was somewhat stable at 4Ghz but partly because I didn't fully understood the system nor nailed the best settings, and partly cause AI suite was bugging around too.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> That happened to me aswell when stress testing with hw info running. That's why I don't run it while stress testing anymore.


Well ai suite also reads same temps as HWiNFO64. I think it's a bios amd thing?
I'd put this motherboard sensor bug above ram not running at oc profile because it's very bad not having fans run properly for cooling.


----------



## crusada

These crazy readings don't just apply to temps. Here's current fan readings.

My fan max speeds though.
cpu 2700 rpm
case fans 1200 rpm

The thing is, the fans were quit.


----------



## olliiee

Hi guys, thinking about grabbing this board, are there any issues with the board or alternatives you guys would recommend instead? I'm sort of battling between this and springing to the next price bracket to the X370 Strix or Asrock Taichi..

Also anyone using Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ram? If so what speeds can you get?

Cheers


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee*
> 
> Hi guys, thinking about grabbing this board, are there any issues with the board or alternatives you guys would recommend instead? I'm sort of battling between this and springing to the next price bracket to the X370 Strix or Asrock Taichi..
> 
> Also anyone using Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ram? If so what speeds can you get?
> 
> Cheers


Can't compare to other boards. I simply never tried. Been using ASUS since my last rig with a 3770k CPU

I bricked my first X370Pro board by doing some stupid DOS BIOS flash. It was my fault.

Besides that the board is pretty solid. Certainly good at the latest 0803 BIOS


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can't compare to other boards. I simply never tried. Been using ASUS since my last rig with a 3770k CPU
> 
> I bricked my first X370Pro board by doing some stupid DOS BIOS flash. It was my fault.
> 
> Besides that the board is pretty solid. Certainly good at the latest 0803 BIOS


That and with potential to be even better with new BIOS versions but all have some problems due to immaturity of whole platform.


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee*
> 
> Hi guys, thinking about grabbing this board, are there any issues with the board or alternatives you guys would recommend instead? I'm sort of battling between this and springing to the next price bracket to the X370 Strix or Asrock Taichi..
> 
> Also anyone using Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ram? If so what speeds can you get?
> 
> Cheers


Very early on, some people had bricking issues, but I think this was mainly due to early editions of the BIOS. I have have worked with several different mobos for Ryzen: This one (ASUS Prime X370 Pro), the ASUS B350 Prime, The MSI B350 Tomahawk, and finally, the Asrock X370 Fatality. I've also had my hands on the ASUS Crosshair VI, that a friend owns.

Of all those boards, I like this one the best. It's a solid board, has a great UEFI (most ASUS boards do), it's right in the "goldilocks zone." It's not the best board that you can buy, I would say the CH6 takes that title for the X370 chipset, but at over $100 more, it's not worth it for me. There are a lot of negative reviews for this board, but I attribute that mainly to the issues people had with the first 2 BIOS updates, the newness of the Ryzen, and the fact that many amateur PC builders were unaware that you need discrete graphics, just to get Ryzen up and running, due to the CPU not having any integrated graphics.

I now own two of these boards. One is my primary workstation, which houses a Ryzen 1700, and the other is a gaming PC, that houses a Ryzen 1600. I do not care for any of the B350 boards.

As far as that RAM kit you mentioned, it's pretty solid, plays well with Ryzen, and has a decent price/performance ratio. I know you can get to 2933, at least with that kit, on this board, which is more than enough for the average person. As new UEFI updates roll out, I wouldn't be surprised to see more people getting their RAM to 3200+, if they haven't already. My G.Skill 3200 kit ran at rated speed, right out of the box, but it cost a lot, and if I had it to do over, I probably would've bought cheaper RAM, now that AGESA 1.0.0.6. is out, and DRAM compatibility is much improved in general.

Bottom line, there are lots of options, all have pros/cons, but I like the quality of ASUS boards, and this one has been good to me, enough so, that I bought 2. That being said, Ryzen has had some growing pains, and still does, but it's constantly getting better. At this point, I feel like it's a reasonably stable platform, and for the price, I have no issues at all recommending this mobo for purchase. I will say however, that if you want to play with P-states, and BCLK, the CH6 has a more robust UEFI, but it's borderline overkill, IMO. I'm perfectly happy with my 1700 running at 3.9Ghz on my Prime board. Last thing I'll add, is that it's all black and white which makes it good for a fairly neutral color scheme, but it does have some RGB lighting along the back side, which is in kind of a weird spot, IMO. You can always turn it off though in BIOS, if you don't like it.

Whatever you decide, good luck, enjoy your new Ryzen rig!


----------



## SaccoSVD

If I was willing to spend more I would get the Taichi. It has inbuilt Wifi, better I/O and plenty of OC features...despite the great VRM.

That said, I don't feel I'm losing a whole lot with this board specially at it's price. I have a PCIe wifi card and the board comes with 8 SATA ports and plenty of USB ports. Certainly enough for me.

I have 7 SATA devices connected (4 SSD + 2 HD + 1 Optical drive)

16 USB devices connected across the board. (most of them running from a Manhattan MondoHUB with a special 4amp PSU)

I have zero problems whatsoever when it comes to USB/PCIe/SATA device compatibility. That was one of my main reasons to stick with ASUS because my old Z77 board which was a non OC board, much less robust across the board (4+2 non heatsink VRM) than the X370 Pro was already sufficient and had no problems for over 6 years.

No heating problems on the X370Pro. I could OC to 4ghz from day one. It's VRM became actually overkill considering is better to run with no LLC or little LLC on Ryzen.

Had my 3000mhz RAM running slower in the past two BIOS, but since 0803 I can run my 64gb Vengeance kit at it's rated 2933mhz clock using DOCP without any fuzz. Straight away.

Getting my RAM to stable OC higher than 2933mhz has been impossible but I'm not sure if is because of the RAM itself which has been OC from factory already and I don't know how much juice left there is.

Also I'm running 4 dimm dual rank Hynix (non samsung B-die)...so in theory my RAM has plenty of things against a RAM OC oriented ryzen build.

That said. My RAM was running at 2400 then at 2666 in previous BIOSes. So I'm pretty positive I'll get my RAM running faster at some point....and if not, at least is running at the speed I paid for.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, having many SATA connectors are real bonus. I have only 2 SSDs and 2 HDDs + 1 ODD connected all the time but also hot plug trays for 4 more devices in which I plug spare, backup HDDs and this way I don't have to dig inside to connect and reconnect them when needed.


----------



## SaccoSVD

The only thing I didn't try is an M.2 drive. Can't tell about that.

TBH my Samsung 850 EVO in rapid mode is ridiculously fast.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> Very early on, some people had bricking issues, but I think this was mainly due to early editions of the BIOS. I have have worked with several different mobos for Ryzen: This one (ASUS Prime X370 Pro), the ASUS B350 Prime, The MSI B350 Tomahawk, and finally, the Asrock X370 Fatality. I've also had my hands on the ASUS Crosshair VI, that a friend owns.
> 
> Of all those boards, I like this one the best. It's a solid board, has a great UEFI (most ASUS boards do), it's right in the "goldilocks zone." It's not the best board that you can buy, I would say the CH6 takes that title for the X370 chipset, but at over $100 more, it's not worth it for me. There are a lot of negative reviews for this board, but I attribute that mainly to the issues people had with the first 2 BIOS updates, the newness of the Ryzen, and the fact that many amateur PC builders were unaware that you need discrete graphics, just to get Ryzen up and running, due to the CPU not having any integrated graphics.
> 
> I now own two of these boards. One is my primary workstation, which houses a Ryzen 1700, and the other is a gaming PC, that houses a Ryzen 1600. I do not care for any of the B350 boards.
> 
> As far as that RAM kit you mentioned, it's pretty solid, plays well with Ryzen, and has a decent price/performance ratio. I know you can get to 2933, at least with that kit, on this board, which is more than enough for the average person. As new UEFI updates roll out, I wouldn't be surprised to see more people getting their RAM to 3200+, if they haven't already. My G.Skill 3200 kit ran at rated speed, right out of the box, but it cost a lot, and if I had it to do over, I probably would've bought cheaper RAM, now that AGESA 1.0.0.6. is out, and DRAM compatibility is much improved in general.
> 
> Bottom line, there are lots of options, all have pros/cons, but I like the quality of ASUS boards, and this one has been good to me, enough so, that I bought 2. That being said, Ryzen has had some growing pains, and still does, but it's constantly getting better. At this point, I feel like it's a reasonably stable platform, and for the price, I have no issues at all recommending this mobo for purchase. I will say however, that if you want to play with P-states, and BCLK, the CH6 has a more robust UEFI, but it's borderline overkill, IMO. I'm perfectly happy with my 1700 running at 3.9Ghz on my Prime board. Last thing I'll add, is that it's all black and white which makes it good for a fairly neutral color scheme, but it does have some RGB lighting along the back side, which is in kind of a weird spot, IMO. You can always turn it off though in BIOS, if you don't like it.
> 
> Whatever you decide, good luck, enjoy your new Ryzen rig!


Thanks for the detailed response mate, much appreciated! I originally did discount it due to the issues I read people having with the early bios versions but the fact so many B350 and low end X370 boards had weak VRM made me reconsider. I'm glad to hear most of those issues have been ironed out. Like you said with ram speed I'm not too concerned about only getting 2933 out of a 3200 kit, as long as I'm not limited to 2133 or 2400 I think I'll be happy.


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The only thing I didn't try is an M.2 drive. Can't tell about that.
> 
> TBH my Samsung 850 EVO in rapid mode is ridiculously fast.


I forgot about Nvme... I'm also running a Samsung 960 M.2, and the thing is lightning fast, on this board. And same as Sacco, I've got a Samsung 850 EVO SSD,that runs like a cheetah itself, and a WD spinner for mass storage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed response mate, much appreciated! I originally did discount it due to the issues I read people having with the early bios versions but the fact so many B350 and low end X370 boards had weak VRM made me reconsider. I'm glad to hear most of those issues have been ironed out. Like you said with ram speed I'm not too concerned about only getting 2933 out of a 3200 kit, as long as I'm not limited to 2133 or 2400 I think I'll be happy.


And yeah, you'll have no problems getting your RAM going pretty fast. Certainly won't be stuck at 2133, or 2400. Unless you were to buy some really odd off the wall kit that nobody ever heard of, but even then...I actually have one of my Ryzen rigs (The Ryzen 5 build) running four sticks of generic green RAM, now...at 2666, without heatsinks. Just bumped up the DRAM voltage to 1.35, and VTDDR to 0.6750 (It's technically not generic, it's made by Crucial, with Micron chips, but it's a 2133 kit, running stable at 2666, so...)


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> If I was willing to spend more I would get the Taichi. It has inbuilt Wifi.


I noticed ASUS rolled out a CH6, with built in A/C Wifi, not too long ago...I would assume everything else about the board is the same as the other CH6., but I am just speculating. I prefer a PCIe wifi card, personally. I've had better luck with range, than onboard wifi in the past, but I can't speak as to the quality or range of any of the X370 boards with built in wifi.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> I'm also running a Samsung 960 M.2


Does it work with RAPID?

Can you share one CrystalDisk Mark benchmark from your 960 M.2? I'm curious about the random read speeds.

Here are the ones from my 850 EVO


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here with RAPID off.

Actually, RAPID is not really needed, it seems, now reading on other forums. It's only good to show off a benchmark which shows just how fast a RAM disk is.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here with RAPID off.
> 
> Actually, RAPID is not really needed, it seems, now reading on other forums. It's only good to show off a benchmark which shows just how fast a RAM disk is.


hm, wonder what it scored when it was launched. that's very near the limit of sata throughput. amd drivers are notoriously bad for disk performance.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Indeed.

I think my boot times (till stable desktop) were longer at very early BIOSes.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Where you OCing the CPU or the RAM when playing with the SOC voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> Both. I had RAM at 3200, tried votlage ranges from 1.35 - 1.39 and VTTDDR 0.72. CPU clocked at 3.8ghz at 1.36 volts. Before touched the cpu overclock, I got the RAM to a point that the computer would boot. Once it seemed stable I started overclocking the CPU. If It got to a point it would not boot I upped the SOC voltage till it did.
Click to expand...

I'm testing the very same RAM (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, Samsung E-Die, DR, 2x8GB kit) right now and for the last two days on my Crosshair VI Hero. It is running stable @ 3200-15-15-15-35-50-2T with beta BIOS 1401 (AGESA 1.0.0.6), but I get better results (bandwidth) @ 3200-16-16-16-36-52-2T. I can also run 3066-14-14-14-xx-xx-1T, but again 3200-16-16-16-36-52-2T yields better results. This I achieve with a single fan aimed at the RAM on an open testbed while the current heatwave ensures crazy ambient temperatures in my attic flat. So the memory is not all bad.
Of course my C6H is a different beast to your Prime X370-Pro, but if I'm not mistaken you finally have an AGESA 1.0.0.6 BIOS to play with and I believe you might achieve stability at 3200 Mt/s.
So here are my settings for a starting point:

D.O.C.P. Standard
ProcODT_SM: 96Ohm
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.1V
DRAM Voltage: 1.375V


----------



## cheath

I'm using my 1700x @3925mhz with 1.418 (LLC 2). I was using OOCT Cpu: Linpack test with 64 bits and "use all logical cores" checked. During the test it goes up to 75c with my NH-D15 at full fan speed, but i think its because my room is at around 28-29celcius since its summer. But what i realised my cpu vcore also goes down to 1.344 (SVI2 TFN in HWINFO) which makes me think outside of stress testing maybe i can raise my overclock.

Why i am asking this because once i read "its safe to go up to 1.4v under load" with ryzen. But i actually have no idea how true is that.


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Does it work with RAPID?
> 
> Can you share one CrystalDisk Mark benchmark from your 960 M.2? I'm curious about the random read speeds.
> 
> Here are the ones from my 850 EVO


Sure, I'll bench it, and get back to you. I have that rig partially disassembled right now, working on AIO, rad positioning, but I won't forget about you, once I have it back together.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I'm testing the very same RAM (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, Samsung E-Die, DR, 2x8GB kit) right now and for the last two days on my Crosshair VI Hero. It is running stable @ 3200-15-15-15-35-50-2T with beta BIOS 1401 (AGESA 1.0.0.6), but I get better results (bandwidth) @ 3200-16-16-16-36-52-2T. I can also run 3066-14-14-14-xx-xx-1T, but again 3200-16-16-16-36-52-2T yields better results. This I achieve with a single fan aimed at the RAM on an open testbed while the current heatwave ensures crazy ambient temperatures in my attic flat. So the memory is not all bad.
> Of course my C6H is a different beast to your Prime X370-Pro, but if I'm not mistaken you finally have an AGESA 1.0.0.6 BIOS to play with and I believe you might achieve stability at 3200 Mt/s.
> So here are my settings for a starting point:
> 
> D.O.C.P. Standard
> ProcODT_SM: 96Ohm
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.1V
> DRAM Voltage: 1.375V


Your ram results are interesting.
I've tested my ram at 3200 CL14 2T, CL14 1T, CL16 2T and CL16 1T. The bandwidth is fairly similar between them but the latency with CL14 is better. This is with bios 0803 (AGESA 1.0.0.6).
Ram is stable under general use, web,email,games etc. Also passes Windows Memory Diagnostic & MemTest64. But failed memory stress test MemTest hci design & Aida64 stress test. I'm on beta bios so not worried about it.


----------



## nappydrew

@SaccoSVD,

I'm getting really odd readings with Crystal Disk... I did a quick search and seems I'm not the only one having issues.Was seeing CRAZY slow 4k transfer speeds. For now though, here's my 960 m.2, compared to my 850 via SATA, using ATTO:

Samsung 960 NVMe M.2:

Samsung 850 EVO SATA:


----------



## nappydrew

These are with RAPID OFF:


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheath*
> 
> I'm using my 1700x @3925mhz with 1.418 (LLC 2). I was using OOCT Cpu: Linpack test with 64 bits and "use all logical cores" checked. During the test it goes up to 75c with my NH-D15 at full fan speed, but i think its because my room is at around 28-29celcius since its summer. But what i realised my cpu vcore also goes down to 1.344 (SVI2 TFN in HWINFO) which makes me think outside of stress testing maybe i can raise my overclock.
> 
> Why i am asking this because once i read "its safe to go up to 1.4v under load" with ryzen. But i actually have no idea how true is that.


Amd has never endorsed 1.45 for daily use. 1.35 preferred. setting more than 1.425 was strongly advised against. No data provided yet about how long a chip will live at higher voltage.
some of us bench much higher but it's our silicon and hopefully we're aware of risks. You'll have to look at those official numbers and decide if you want to push the cpu. Looking at the voltage you're using you're well into the spot where a LOT more power is going to be needed to increase cpu speed.


----------



## nappydrew

Well, apparently I can't run RAPID on my M.2, at least for now. Samsung Magician is telling me that it is not supported...I've read somewhere that only 1 drive will run in RAPID, doesn't seem right though. Going to look into it, and dig deeper. Anyway, here's the 850 EVO with RAPID enabled, numbers pretty close to yours, Sacco.:


----------



## Xpander69

i get temp issues also. sometimes after booting into OS its fine for like 10 minutes then it stops updating and is stuck at whatever number it was on before.
sometimes it starts to show weird numbers ranging from -112 to +60 °C. Currently its been stuck on -72°C for few days. The biggest problem with that is that it keeps the fans super low speed when it does that.
i think the issue started with 0612 BIOS and is going on with 0701, 0801 and 0803

currently:
Quote:


> CPU Fan: 1008 RPM (min = 28 RPM)
> fan2: 626 RPM (min = 15 RPM)
> Chassis 1: 0 RPM (min = 29 RPM) ALARM
> Chassis 2: 0 RPM (min = -1 RPM) ALARM
> fan6: 0 RPM (min = -1 RPM) ALARM
> CPU temp: -72.0°C (low = +120.0°C, high = -68.0°C)
> MB temp: +31.0°C (low = -7.0°C, high = +62.0°C)
> temp3: +33.0°C (low = -17.0°C, high = -89.0°C) sensor = disabled


i set the minimum fan speed higher to compensate for that. 1000rpm is set to minimum


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> These are with RAPID OFF:


Thank you. That's what I wanted to see. Interesting those 4K numbers are pretty much the same as in a SATA SSD.

4K speed is important to me, more than sequencial because I use Audio software and a sampler called Kontakt that streams vast amounts of data directly from disc.


----------



## olliiee

Are there any preferences you guys have for offset vs manual fixed voltage on your OC?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I prefer fixed, tho because offset wasn't ever stable with my old Intel rig.

With Ryzen I prefer no CPU OC and use Zenstates instead, it is flawless and you'll never have a crash while booting.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpander69*
> 
> i get temp issues also. sometimes after booting into OS its fine for like 10 minutes then it stops updating and is stuck at whatever number it was on before.
> sometimes it starts to show weird numbers ranging from -112 to +60 °C. Currently its been stuck on -72°C for few days. The biggest problem with that is that it keeps the fans super low speed when it does that.
> i think the issue started with 0612 BIOS and is going on with 0701, 0801 and 0803
> 
> currently:
> i set the minimum fan speed higher to compensate for that. 1000rpm is set to minimum


I still get these temp and fan speed errors with ai suite uninstalled and HWiNFO64 not loaded (no more black screens so far though). I still use aida64 for sensor monitoring so it could be that but i think it's a bios amd thing. The only temp fix i know is to restart the pc, motherboard sensors return to normal.

Actually come to think of it, i wonder if this only occurs after pc wakes from sleep state? Will keep an eye on that.


----------



## Xpander69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> I still get these temp and fan speed errors with ai suite uninstalled and HWiNFO64 not loaded (no more black screens so far though). I still use aida64 for sensor monitoring so it could be that but i think it's a bios amd thing. The only temp fix i know is to restart the pc, motherboard sensors return to normal.
> 
> Actually come to think of it, i wonder if this only occurs after pc wakes from sleep state? Will keep an eye on that.


I dont use windows, so no idea about those programs.
But my PC is never put to sleep. but i think it might be coming from changing the p-states. Like on linux i have: conservative, powersave, ondemand and performance modes.. it starts up in ondemand but i will force it to performance mode when i go play games or do other higher load tasks.

and linux sensor drivers read directly from bios, so something has to go wrong there.

will try to debug it more also.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Actually come to think of it, i wonder if this only occurs after pc wakes from sleep state? Will keep an eye on that.


Just tried here once. Temps remain the same after waking up.


----------



## Chris1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> I'm testing the very same RAM (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, Samsung E-Die, DR, 2x8GB kit) right now and for the last two days on my Crosshair VI Hero. It is running stable @ 3200-15-15-15-35-50-2T with beta BIOS 1401 (AGESA 1.0.0.6), but I get better results (bandwidth) @ 3200-16-16-16-36-52-2T. I can also run 3066-14-14-14-xx-xx-1T, but again 3200-16-16-16-36-52-2T yields better results. This I achieve with a single fan aimed at the RAM on an open testbed while the current heatwave ensures crazy ambient temperatures in my attic flat. So the memory is not all bad.
> Of course my C6H is a different beast to your Prime X370-Pro, but if I'm not mistaken you finally have an AGESA 1.0.0.6 BIOS to play with and I believe you might achieve stability at 3200 Mt/s.
> So here are my settings for a starting point:
> 
> D.O.C.P. Standard
> ProcODT_SM: 96Ohm
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.1V
> DRAM Voltage: 1.375V


Thanks for the update. I got a little scared to push RAM voltage past 1.39v, yet it seemed the higher I went with the RAM voltage the longer I could game before the game crashed. I'll take another wack at it. Think I got the hynix version of the Ripjaws V.


----------



## neur0cide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris1984*
> 
> Thanks for the update. I got a little scared to push RAM voltage past 1.39v, yet it seemed the higher I went with the RAM voltage the longer I could game before the game crashed. I'll take another wack at it. Think I got the hynix version of the Ripjaws V.


There is a Hynix version of this kit?








You can find out using Thaiphoon Burner.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

is there some thing wrong with beta ? 0803 i was having stable solid oc 3.9 at 3.9 ghz @1.393 llc3 in keep in mind i tested it with prime 95 for 12 h with bios 0612 in 0803 my 3.9 not stable in prime for 25 min !!! not that also i test 3.875 for 1.375 llc3 was stable 7 hours and then crashes i increased voltage 1.393 llc3 for 3.875 and her suprise was stable for 4 hours and then crashes *** !!!! i dont know what to do


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpander69*
> 
> i get temp issues also. sometimes after booting into OS its fine for like 10 minutes then it stops updating and is stuck at whatever number it was on before.
> sometimes it starts to show weird numbers ranging from -112 to +60 °C. Currently its been stuck on -72°C for few days. The biggest problem with that is that it keeps the fans super low speed when it does that.
> i think the issue started with 0612 BIOS and is going on with 0701, 0801 and 0803
> 
> currently:
> i set the minimum fan speed higher to compensate for that. 1000rpm is set to minimum


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> I still get these temp and fan speed errors with ai suite uninstalled and HWiNFO64 not loaded (no more black screens so far though). I still use aida64 for sensor monitoring so it could be that but i think it's a bios amd thing. The only temp fix i know is to restart the pc, motherboard sensors return to normal.
> 
> Actually come to think of it, i wonder if this only occurs after pc wakes from sleep state? Will keep an eye on that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Just tried here once. Temps remain the same after waking up.


chew* thinks it's cold boot work around that's being tried but I don't know if it's vendor specific. If it is then it might be applicable to suspend/resume states which are still buggy as hell especially with win 10. Gupsterg's got it working fine but one would have to find out if he's used it on windows 10.. Since suspend /resume is effectively the same as booting it.. I really don't like win 10. vcore bug with failed oc is 0 fun. and RTC bug affects sensors (that's a windows one. not cpu/mobo/bios etc) so I skip suspend/resume with 10.

For odd temp behaviour I jack up the fans and curse. for now. Write customer support from the website (helps to put responses into spam folder because they only annoy the hell out of me. where do they get these people? ) ROG forums seem a likelier bet to post about issues and get actual attention.


----------



## Chris1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neur0cide*
> 
> There is a Hynix version of this kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find out using Thaiphoon Burner.


Aida64 also will show what kind of chips are on it. I think there are two different versions of the same kit. According to newegg.one has 16-18-18-18-38 timings and the other as 16-16-16-16-36 and they share the same model number.


----------



## KupoB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> is there some thing wrong with beta ? 0803 i was having stable solid oc 3.9 at 3.9 ghz @1.393 llc3 in keep in mind i tested it with prime 95 for 12 h with bios 0612 in 0803 my 3.9 not stable in prime for 25 min !!! not that also i test 3.875 for 1.375 llc3 was stable 7 hours and then crashes i increased voltage 1.393 llc3 for 3.875 and her suprise was stable for 4 hours and then crashes *** !!!! i dont know what to do


U need to note voltage under load on 0612 bios (cpu voltage sv12, not vddcr) when stable, then flash and set voltage &llc to reach those voltage under load. I hope u didnt overclock ram on beta bios more, then 0612... If u did... that may cause your problem.


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Completely bonkers


Btw. I tried [email protected] now for a while. Today I had Blue Screen: DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER. I already tested every RAM. It's fine so my OC isn't stable with the [email protected] I give up for now.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

guys i rolled back to 0612 with my old setting 3.9 @ 1.393 LLC3 just not complete 20 min and errror keep in mid same setting was working on prime95 over 12 h is my processor degraded or damaged ?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> guys i rolled back to 0612 with my old setting 3.9 @ 1.393 LLC3 just not complete 20 min and errror keep in mid same setting was working on prime95 over 12 h is my processor degraded or damaged ?


Or simply its a hotterer days than back then when you make yours first stability test.

With those volts you cannot degrade your CPU.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

up for now.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KupoB*
> 
> U need to note voltage under load on 0612 bios (cpu voltage sv12, not vddcr) when stable, then flash and set voltage &llc to reach those voltage under load. I hope u didnt overclock ram on beta bios more, then 0612... If u did... that may cause your problem.


YOU MEAN VDDR USELES ? and the most should i monitor cpu core voltage ?


----------



## KupoB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> up for now.


YOU MEAN VDDR USELES ? and the most should i monitor cpu core voltage ?[/quote]
Yes, u can see here




Correct voltage is only in cpu tab. Not motherboard.


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> is there some thing wrong with beta ? 0803 i was having stable solid oc 3.9 at 3.9 ghz @1.393 llc3 in keep in mind i tested it with prime 95 for 12 h with bios 0612 in 0803 my 3.9 not stable in prime for 25 min !!! not that also i test 3.875 for 1.375 llc3 was stable 7 hours and then crashes i increased voltage 1.393 llc3 for 3.875 and her suprise was stable for 4 hours and then crashes *** !!!! i dont know what to do


Need to check your temps, mainly CPU, but chipset, mobo matter too.. Are they higher than they were before? If temps are running a few degrees warmer, it could just be that your OC wasn't as stable as you thought, if your ambient temps are higher too. First thing I would do, is set all fans to 100%, and retry test. If it passes, you know your thermals aren't good enough for your OC, as you shouldn't need 100% fans 24/7

Maybe even take the side panel off your case, while testing, and see what happens. If that solves it, then you're going to need a better cooling solution to stabilize your OC.
LLC3 is pretty aggressive, allows for some fairly high voltage spikes when going from idle to load and load back to idle. After doing my homework, I wouldn't run any higher than LLC2 with those voltages. Sure, it helps V Droop, but like I said, it's also probably hitting your CPU with some V spikes, and I have to disagree with another member, I believe you can degrade a Ryzen with modest voltages and high LLC's. Personally, I think it's safer to run higher Vcore, and lower LLC. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Thank you. That's what I wanted to see. Interesting those 4K numbers are pretty much the same as in a SATA SSD.
> 
> 4K speed is important to me, more than sequencial because I use Audio software and a sampler called Kontakt that streams vast amounts of data directly from disc.


Yeah, pretty similar 4K compared to SATA SSD. I really just like having that little "stick-of-gum-sized" SSD on my board. I bought it for vanity, if I'm being completely honest. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris1984*
> 
> Thanks for the update. I got a little scared to push RAM voltage past 1.39v, yet it seemed the higher I went with the RAM voltage the longer I could game before the game crashed. I'll take another wack at it. Think I got the hynix version of the Ripjaws V.


Don't be afraid of running your RAM at 1.4v
As long as you have heatsinks on the RAM, it'll handle it just fine. I've cranked mine up quite high, and have never cooked a DIMM with voltage. I have a rig in the other room with 4x4gb cheapo OEM-style green 2133 DIMM's (no heatsinks, 1.2v default), and I have them running at 1.375V, and OC'd to 2666.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

guys if let core boost on it make cpu failed in over cloking and cause high temperature ?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> guys if let core boost on it make cpu failed in over cloking and cause high temperature ?


core performance boost is not applied once you enter overclock mode. If you're not going to be at stock it is best to turn it off. Failed OC's and enabled CPB = potential overvoltage.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

ai overclcok in the bios DOCP OR LEAVE AT AUTO ? i noticed when when AI docp i see increase in wattge power for exapmple 20 watt


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> ai overclcok in the bios DOCP OR LEAVE AT AUTO ? i noticed when when AI docp i see increase in wattge power for exapmple 20 watt


docp typically changes the voltage for your ram. it can change your SOC setting as well. both of these will increase your system power use.. changing soc will result in higher temperatures if you go up

to run faster more voltage to memory is usually required. soc is a variable from cpu to cpu but if docp changes it you should start there and tune manually.


----------



## nappydrew

In 0803. If I manually set VTTDDR in UEFI, several monitoring apps do not show the change once inside OS. Example: If I set VTTDDR to 0.6750 in UEFI, I still see 0.60, when monitored in Windows. I had random Chrome tab crashes, and so I raised VTTDDR manually in OS, and alleviated the issue, as best I can tell, Haven't been able to replicate the issue when I raise VTTDDR in that manner. Leads me to suspect that the VTTDDR I set in BIOS, does not stick after boot, despite the fact that when I re-enter BIOS, it looks like it stayed where I set it.

If I'm correct, and it's not moving VTTDDR to correct static voltage that I set in BIOS, this could potentially cause unstable OC's in 0803. Could also cause issues with RAM OC's.

(Note, I don't trust ANY software to be 100% correct, skeptical of everything now, especially in a BETA BIOS)

Anyone else notice this, or able to replicate it?

(I edited this, meant VTTDDR, not SOC)


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> In 0803. If I manually set VTTDDR in UEFI, several monitoring apps do not show the change once inside OS. Example: If I set VTTDDR to 0.6750 in UEFI, I still see 0.60, when monitored in Windows. I had random Chrome tab crashes, and so I raised VTTDDR manually in OS, and alleviated the issue, as best I can tell, Haven't been able to replicate the issue when I raise VTTDDR in that manner. Leads me to suspect that the VTTDDR I set in BIOS, does not stick after boot, despite the fact that when I re-enter BIOS, it looks like it stayed where I set it.
> 
> If I'm correct, and it's not moving VTTDDR to correct static voltage that I set in BIOS, this could potentially cause unstable OC's in 0803. Could also cause issues with RAM OC's.
> 
> (Note, I don't trust ANY software to be 100% correct, skeptical of everything now, especially in a BETA BIOS)
> 
> Anyone else notice this, or able to replicate it?
> 
> (I edited this, meant VTTDDR, not SOC)


GearDownMode & Command Rate were also examples where windows wouldn't match bios settings.

ai suite showed 0.60 when it should be 0.675
What other monitoring apps display VTTDDR in windows?


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> chew* thinks it's cold boot work around that's being tried but I don't know if it's vendor specific. If it is then it might be applicable to suspend/resume states which are still buggy as hell especially with win 10. Gupsterg's got it working fine but one would have to find out if he's used it on windows 10.. Since suspend /resume is effectively the same as booting it.. I really don't like win 10. vcore bug with failed oc is 0 fun. and RTC bug affects sensors (that's a windows one. not cpu/mobo/bios etc) so I skip suspend/resume with 10.
> 
> For odd temp behaviour I jack up the fans and curse. for now. Write customer support from the website (helps to put responses into spam folder because they only annoy the hell out of me. where do they get these people? ) ROG forums seem a likelier bet to post about issues and get actual attention.


I've decided to crank fans up to full. Systems not quiet but at least temps are good.

I'll contact asus support about these problems.

*update*
sent asus tech support an email. they required serial number (which is on the box which i had to dig up) & motherboard revision number which was on the board (had to unplug all cables, open case, remove graphics card, then put it all back). What a mission. I requested they add amd cpu temp as source for fan control in bios and ai suite 3 since amd cpu temp is reliable source for fan control. Good temp fix till they fix the problem.


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> GearDownMode & Command Rate were also examples where windows wouldn't match bios settings.
> 
> ai suite showed 0.60 when it should be 0.675
> What other monitoring apps display VTTDDR in windows?


I misspoke. The only app I'm currently using to monitor VTTDDR inside Windows, is AI.
My neighbor wrote a simple program that allowed me to see it, but I stopped using it because it was doing weird things to my RAM.
He's working on something more robust for monitoring voltages.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Guys i realy need your help immdiately please noe i tested my cpu 1700 on its normal freq and and enable docp and i run prime95 blend highset temp was 53 and then it restart it ok if i oc and restart but the problem at 3ghz normal not complete 2h


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> Guys i realy need your help immdiately please noe i tested my cpu 1700 on its normal freq and and enable docp and i run prime95 blend highset temp was 53 and then it restart it ok if i oc and restart but the problem at 3ghz normal not complete 2h


it's not clear what you're asking about.

you set it at auto for cpu
enabled docp for your ram
ran prime 95 blend for 2 hours
highest temp was 53
it's at 3ghz

and here we get lost.

it did not run for two hours because...

It restarted?

it crashed?


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

It was defalut setting except i enabled docp to run ram at full speed the frequency was deafulut one like come from the box the sytem restart after 2 h of prime 95


----------



## lb_felipe

I do not know what happened, but, after instability using DOCP on the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 kit , the motherboard AUTOMATICALLY have set it for CL16 and apparently is now stable.

Originally was 15-17-17-35 with tRC 52 @ 3000MHz (XMP)

Now is 16-17-17-35 with tRC 69 @ 2933MHz

It happens that DOCP for that kit forsees the same timings from XMP profile, with the only difference on the clock (2933MHz rather than 3000MHz).

During POST, the system restarted some times. Got crash and that AMI BIOS old style screen, bringing the clock and timing to JEDEC 2133MHz, etc. Other strange thing is the Ryzen 7 1700 multiplier now is 32x (3200MHz) even though I haven't done overclok on the CPU.

What have had happen?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> It was defalut setting except i enabled docp to run ram at full speed the frequency was deafulut one like come from the box the sytem restart after 2 h of prime 95


ok, now the question would be why it restarted. blue screen restart? black screen you had to restart? It is possible that windows update forced a restart. If you have an error message that says why a restart happened that would help.

If no error message that you saw then event viewer may show more in system logs.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> ok, now the question would be why it restarted. blue screen restart? black screen you had to restart? It is possible that windows update forced a restart. If you have an error message that says why a restart happened that would help.
> 
> If no error message that you saw then event viewer may show more in system logs.


black screen i see it alot while my overclocking fail but it is restart and the proof first time like i told you before i i rolled back to default setting and i start stress at blend and restart after 2 hours then i rollded back again all setting defualt like the one comes out of the box i stressed the processor small ffts only for 40 min with prime 95 and then again it restarts


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> black screen i see it alot while my overclocking fail but it is restart and the proof first time like i told you before i i rolled back to default setting and i start stress at blend and restart after 2 hours then i rollded back again all setting defualt like the one comes out of the box i stressed the processor small ffts only for 40 min with prime 95 and then again it restarts


Sounds to me like your rig doesn't like your DOCP profile. If everything else is set to default, except your RAM, you probably either need to manually punch in the timings or loosen them, or just lower the DRAM frequency. See if that works.


----------



## nappydrew

Has anyone tried to OC their G.Skill Flare X RAM? I don't mean the rated 3200, I mean over and beyond the rated speed...
I have the G.Skill Flare X 3200 kit 16gb (2x8). I can get my 3200 kit up to 3466. What interests me, is that the default speed without XMP, is 2400
So...I'm wondering if G Skill is sandbagging their MUCH cheaper 2400 Flare X kit. Anybody either know from experience, or read anything about that cheaper 2400 kit and its ability to OC beyond 2400, with Ryzen?


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> Sounds to me like your rig doesn't like your DOCP profile. If everything else is set to default, except your RAM, you probably either need to manually punch in the timings or loosen them, or just lower the DRAM frequency. See if that works.


i do the test again without docp all default and prime small ffts and have same restart is it my psu ?


----------



## Chris1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> Yeah, pretty similar 4K compared to SATA SSD. I really just like having that little "stick-of-gum-sized" SSD on my board. I bought it for vanity, if I'm being completely honest. lol
> Don't be afraid of running your RAM at 1.4v
> As long as you have heatsinks on the RAM, it'll handle it just fine. I've cranked mine up quite high, and have never cooked a DIMM with voltage. I have a rig in the other room with 4x4gb cheapo OEM-style green 2133 DIMM's (no heatsinks, 1.2v default), and I have them running at 1.375V, and OC'd to 2666.


So 1.4v got me stable with my G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 16CL. Thanks for the advice. I tried to lower my timings to 16-16-16-36-52 and the board did not like that. It would turn on but no video, thought I bricked my board. Just had to reset BIOS all good. Might fool around with it more tonight. Perhaps it will boot at those timings if I up the SOC a little bit more.


----------



## Plonide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> I've decided to crank fans up to full. Systems not quiet but at least temps are good.
> 
> I'll contact asus support about these problems.
> 
> *update*
> sent asus tech support an email. they required serial number (which is on the box which i had to dig up) & motherboard revision number which was on the board (had to unplug all cables, open case, remove graphics card, then put it all back). What a mission. I requested they add amd cpu temp as source for fan control in bios and ai suite 3 since amd cpu temp is reliable source for fan control. Good temp fix till they fix the problem.


I had the same issue on Bios 0604 and posted about it here and the Asus forum. When I updated to the beta bios 0803 I finally have the fan curves I want (sort of).
What I did:
Uninstall AI suite ( you need to manually disable some Asus AI suite services, as the uninstaller doesn't pick those up).
In the bios fan tuning tab, click tune fans a couple of times and set them to DC mode. Thanks to SaccoSVD for the tip.
PWM is still buggy for me but when using DC mode and tuning the fans on 0803 I don't have negative temps anymore (had -73°C) and my fancurves are respected.

Good luck.

ps; I also had aida64 and afterburner launch at startup and disabled them since. I'm only using HWinfo now. Don't know if it's related.


----------



## caliston

Hello all,
I'm pondering a Ryzen server build, roughly:

Ryzen 7 1800X
Asus Prime X370 Pro
Corsair - Vengeance LPX 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3000 CMK32GX4M2B3000C15
FPGA (Gen 2/3 x8)
10G NIC (Gen 2 x8)
M2 NVMe (Gen 3 x4)
The smallest, lowest power PCIe GPU I can find (eg a Zotac GT710 with PCIe x1, or a HD5450 in a x16->x1 adapter)
This might turn into a Threadripper / Epyc build later on, but I need to do this before they're available.

Q1: I'm assuming I can get 2933 on that RAM?

Q2: Anyone know if it's possible to put something other than a GPU in the two primary PCIe x16 slots? I'd like to use those for the FPGA and NIC, and put the tiny GPU on one of the X370 PCIe Gen2 x1 lanes. Is there something special about the two x16 ports connected to the CPU that means this won't work, or is the difference just that no sane person would put their GPU in another place? (no comments on my sanity...). I understand the X370 does PCIe x16 -> dual x8 bifurcation where the B350 doesn't - but once bifurcated is there anything special about the two x8 slots, or can any random PCIe card use them? Or does it have to do SLI/Crossfire/some-other-GPU-thing to bifurcate?

Q3: Are there any conflicts between use of PCIe lanes? Looking at the lane list:

Slot 1: PCIe Gen 3 x16_1 (or x8)
Slot 2: PCIe Gen 2 x1_1
Slot 3: PCIe Gen 2 x1_2
Slot 4: PCIe Gen 3 x16_2 (or x8)
Slot 5: PCIe Gen 2 x1_3
Slot 6: PCIe Gen 3 x16_3
M.2 slot 1: PCIe Gen 3 x4

There's a note in the documentation that says slot 6 (PCIe x16_3) shares bandwidth with slot 2 (x1_1) and slot 5 (x1_3). Is this because they're on a switch, or one doesn't work if the other is plugged in? (sharing bandwidth is fine for my application). Do any SATA ports disappear if other lanes are used? My plan looks like:

Slot 1: FPGA (Gen3 x8)
Slot 2: minimalist GPU (Gen2 x1)
Slot 3: future
Slot 4: 10G NIC (Gen2 x8)
Slot 5: future
Slot 6: 2nd FPGA/10G NIC/NVMe (Gen 3 x4 or x8)
M.2: NVMe (Gen3 x4)

Any issues with that?

Q4: I don't suppose there's any mention of the serial port in the BIOS? It would be nice if I could get at the BIOS menus over serial... but not getting my hopes up.

Thanks!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliston*
> 
> Hello all,
> I'm pondering a Ryzen server build, roughly:
> 
> Ryzen 7 1800X
> Asus Prime X370 Pro
> Corsair - Vengeance LPX 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3000 CMK32GX4M2B3000C15
> FPGA (Gen 2/3 x8)
> 10G NIC (Gen 2 x8)
> M2 NVMe (Gen 3 x4)
> The smallest, lowest power PCIe GPU I can find (eg a Zotac GT710 with PCIe x1, or a HD5450 in a x16->x1 adapter)
> This might turn into a Threadripper / Epyc build later on, but I need to do this before they're available.
> 
> Q1: I'm assuming I can get 2933 on that RAM?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Q2: Anyone know if it's possible to put something other than a GPU in the two primary PCIe x16 slots? I'd like to use those for the FPGA and NIC, and put the tiny GPU on one of the X370 PCIe Gen2 x1 lanes. Is there something special about the two x16 ports connected to the CPU that means this won't work, or is the difference just that no sane person would put their GPU in another place? (no comments on my sanity...). I understand the X370 does PCIe x16 -> dual x8 bifurcation where the B350 doesn't - but once bifurcated is there anything special about the two x8 slots, or can any random PCIe card use them? Or does it have to do SLI/Crossfire/some-other-GPU-thing to bifurcate?
> 
> Q3: Are there any conflicts between use of PCIe lanes? Looking at the lane list:
> 
> Slot 1: PCIe Gen 3 x16_1 (or x8)
> Slot 2: PCIe Gen 2 x1_1
> Slot 3: PCIe Gen 2 x1_2
> Slot 4: PCIe Gen 3 x16_2 (or x8)
> Slot 5: PCIe Gen 2 x1_3
> Slot 6: PCIe Gen 3 x16_3
> M.2 slot 1: PCIe Gen 3 x4
> 
> There's a note in the documentation that says slot 6 (PCIe x16_3) shares bandwidth with slot 2 (x1_1) and slot 5 (x1_3). Is this because they're on a switch, or one doesn't work if the other is plugged in? (sharing bandwidth is fine for my application). Do any SATA ports disappear if other lanes are used? My plan looks like:
> 
> Slot 1: FPGA (Gen3 x8)
> Slot 2: minimalist GPU (Gen2 x1)
> Slot 3: future
> Slot 4: 10G NIC (Gen2 x8)
> Slot 5: future
> Slot 6: 2nd FPGA/10G NIC/NVMe (Gen 3 x4 or x8)
> M.2: NVMe (Gen3 x4)
> 
> Any issues with that?
> 
> Q4: I don't suppose there's any mention of the serial port in the BIOS? It would be nice if I could get at the BIOS menus over serial... but not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Thanks!


ram looks good. pm'd about rest. interesting build.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> i do the test again without docp all default and prime small ffts and have same restart is it my psu ?


could be psu. could be os corruption, could be os sleep/hibernate. make sure all sleep hibernate is off. if it is already then decide which you want to do first. get other psu to test with or reinstall os.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plonide*
> 
> I had the same issue on Bios 0604 and posted about it here and the Asus forum. When I updated to the beta bios 0803 I finally have the fan curves I want (sort of).
> What I did:
> Uninstall AI suite ( you need to manually disable some Asus AI suite services, as the uninstaller doesn't pick those up).
> In the bios fan tuning tab, click tune fans a couple of times and set them to DC mode. Thanks to SaccoSVD for the tip.
> PWM is still buggy for me but when using DC mode and tuning the fans on 0803 I don't have negative temps anymore (had -73°C) and my fancurves are respected.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ps; I also had aida64 and afterburner launch at startup and disabled them since. I'm only using HWinfo now. Don't know if it's related.


Interesting.

I've gone and changed the case fans and cpu fan to DC mode. I've also switched from aida64 to HWinfo64 for system tray sensor icons.

Let's see if it works for me too, fingers crossed.


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris1984*
> 
> So 1.4v got me stable with my G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 16CL. Thanks for the advice. I tried to lower my timings to 16-16-16-36-52 and the board did not like that. It would turn on but no video, thought I bricked my board. Just had to reset BIOS all good. Might fool around with it more tonight. Perhaps it will boot at those timings if I up the SOC a little bit more.


It's possible but sounds like you're trying to get timings too tight.
Is your VTTDDR set to 50% of DRAM Voltage? example DRAM=1.4v, VTTDDR=0.70v?
VTTDDR should be half of DRAM voltage.
Also, do NOT push that SOC over 1.2v!


----------



## Anaya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> Has anyone tried to OC their G.Skill Flare X RAM? I don't mean the rated 3200, I mean over and beyond the rated speed...
> I have the G.Skill Flare X 3200 kit 16gb (2x8). I can get my 3200 kit up to 3466. What interests me, is that the default speed without XMP, is 2400
> So...I'm wondering if G Skill is sandbagging their MUCH cheaper 2400 Flare X kit. Anybody either know from experience, or read anything about that cheaper 2400 kit and its ability to OC beyond 2400, with Ryzen?


My FlareX 2400 Cl15 (64 GB) run at 2933 Cl18 1T with 801 BIOS fully stable.


Spoiler: Bios Settings



VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [0.90000]
DRAM Voltage [1.26500]
DRAM CAS# Latency [18]
Trcdrd [18]
Trcdwr [18]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [46]
Trc_SM [64]
TrrdS_SM [5]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [Auto]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [Auto]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
Trfc_SM [491]
Trfc2_SM [365]
Trfc4_SM [225]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [Auto]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [43.6 ohm]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]


----------



## Bo55

If this helps anyone, i managed to boot into windows at 3466mhz on my 1700x, Prime Pro using 2x8gb B-die 3733 Trident Z kit (A2 B2 slots) with the 0803 beta bios. I had set timings manually 16-16-16-16-36, left subtimings on Auto and changed command rate to 2T, ProcODT to 68.8, Dram voltage to 1.39 and SOC Voltage to 1.2. I couldnt believe it, it actually posted and booted into windows for the first time. Once i got in i opened up CPU-Z to check frequency and timings and yep it worked but only seconds later it BSOD'd "memory management" error. After that, it hasnt let me post at all with those same settings. So getting closer to being able to use higher frequency im hoping the 1006 official Bios will allow me to use my kit at rated frequency or higher without too much hassle.


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anaya*
> 
> My FlareX 2400 Cl15 (64 GB) run at 2933 Cl18 1T with 801 BIOS fully stable.


Thanks, that's very helpful. I think I'm going to buy 4 dimm's of that, for my other Ryzen rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> If this helps anyone, i managed to boot into windows at 3466mhz on my 1700x, Prime Pro using 2x8gb B-die 3733 Trident Z kit (A2 B2 slots) with the 0803 beta bios. I had set timings manually 16-16-16-16-36, left subtimings on Auto and changed command rate to 2T, ProcODT to 68.8, Dram voltage to 1.39 and SOC Voltage to 1.2. I couldnt believe it, it actually posted and booted into windows for the first time. Once i got in i opened up CPU-Z to check frequency and timings and yep it worked but only seconds later it BSOD'd "memory management" error. After that, it hasnt let me post at all with those same settings. So getting closer to being able to use higher frequency im hoping the 1006 official Bios will allow me to use my kit at rated frequency or higher without too much hassle.


I can do that with Flare X 3200 kit, as well. But mine's also unstable over 3333. I just set it back to its rated 3200. From what I'm reading latency beyond 3200 makes it not worth the faster RAM speeds, at least for now, seems that anything over 3200 starts to rapidly degrade functionality, and increases errors. I think 2933-3200 is the sweet spot.

Also, for those not already aware, they released an Aura update a few days ago that is supposedly tuned to not murder G.Skill Trident RGB RAM. It's available on the ASUS site. It specifically lists that kit, right on the update.


----------



## lb_felipe

My Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) kit seems stable when I go to Advanced Mode (F7) and select D.O.C.P. in both fields (I don't remember myself which ones). When I did that, the system tries POST once (I think it tries 2933MHz 15-17-17-35-53-1T) then reboots and sets 16-17-17-35-69-1T. That way I was able to run AIDA64 stability test (standard test with CPU, FPU, cache and memory stresses) for 12 hours and the system passed out.

EDIT: While I wrote this post, one more again, I got the black screen and crash on the power button, forcing me to swicth off the key on the PSU. What is that? AI SUIT, AIDA64 (I already had thing like that on other AMD system) or the DOCP 2933MHz for my memories doesn's work?

BIOS BETA 0803 AGESA 1006


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> My Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) kit seems stable when I go to Advanced Mode (F7) and select D.O.C.P. in both fields (I don't remember myself which ones). When I did that, the system tries POST once (I think it tries 2933MHz 15-17-17-35-53-1T) then reboots and sets 16-17-17-35-69-1T. That way I was able to run AIDA64 stability test (standard test with CPU, FPU, cache and memory stresses) for 12 hours and the system passed out.
> 
> EDIT: While I wrote this post, one more again, I got the black screen and crash on the power button, forcing me to swicth off the key on the PSU. What is that? AI SUIT, AIDA64 (I already had thing like that on other AMD system) or the DOCP 2933MHz for my memories doesn's work?
> 
> BIOS BETA 0803 AGESA 1006


That's hard to say. People have been having stability issues with ADIA, AI3, and 0803. So...I would try the process of elimination.

That said, as time goes by, I have noticed more & more small issues with 0803, with regard to overall stability, odd system behaviour, browser loading errors, one or two quick flash screens, issues with settings made in UEFI actually sticking, odd voltage spikes from cold boot, etc. I was actually more stable, at same settings in 0612, which was buggy as $h!+. So, draw your own conclusions...I'm really beginning to wish I had just bought the CH6.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> That's hard to say. People have been having stability issues with ADIA, AI3, and 0803. So...I would try the process of elimination.
> 
> That said, as time goes by, I have noticed more & more small issues with 0803, with regard to overall stability, odd system behaviour, browser loading errors, one or two quick flash screens, issues with settings made in UEFI actually sticking, odd voltage spikes from cold boot, etc. I was actually more stable, at same settings in 0612, which was buggy as $h!+. So, draw your own conclusions...I'm really beginning to wish I had just bought the CH6.


Thank you for the reply.

I had another black screen with whole freezing of buttons etc. While I was stressisg the system, everthing was being fine. That was just turn the system to idle then the crash occurs. Now I'm doing the eliminations you suggest me. Let us see what will happen.

I was thinking wheter it is a fail of proeject from ASUS. It seems that while the whole system is stressed, the voltages are bumped in, and the things keeps stable. When the system is into idle, the voltages are droped, and, who knows, for a overclocked IMC (2666MHz is the maximum that AMD states), the motherboard doesn't send enough power. May be that?


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I had another black screen with whole freezing of buttons etc. While I was stressisg the system, everthing was being fine. That was just turn the system to idle then the crash occurs. Now I'm doing the eliminations you suggest me. Let us see what will happen.
> 
> I was thinking wheter it is a fail of proeject from ASUS. It seems that while the whole system is stressed, the voltages are bumped in, and the things keeps stable. When the system is into idle, the voltages are droped, and, who knows, for a overclocked IMC (2666MHz is the maximum that AMD states), the motherboard doesn't send enough power. May be that?


I know I sound like a broken record, but black screens tend to indicate inadequate voltages, for OC's, on Ryzen.
As far as your Vdroop, Are you using any LLC? If not, try LLC 1, if that doesn't work, maybe 2, but I wouldn't go any higher than that on LLC.
What kind of temps are you seeing at Vcore? Is the stress test pushing you over 70?
What is your thermal solution? Air, water?


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys, i finally recieve my kraken x61 bracket







Whit this cooler i was able to OC my 1700 to 4 GHZ but @ 1.39 mV at load and 1.425 mV LLC3.

It is safe?









Temps never go beyond 70º.

All this acording HWINFO.


----------



## SaccoSVD

LLC3 is probably pushing vcore beyond 1.4v occasionally (according to my tests using a multimeter)

Better LLC2 and more vcore. Vcore at idle is not a problem. Even better LLC1 if your 1700 works at 1.41v idle. (will vdroop to 1.38v)

LLC1 and LLC2 are stable here, LLC3 jumps up and down and LLC4 and LLC5 are dangerous.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but black screens tend to indicate inadequate voltages, for OC's, on Ryzen.
> As far as your Vdroop, Are you using any LLC? If not, try LLC 1, if that doesn't work, maybe 2, but I wouldn't go any higher than that on LLC.
> What kind of temps are you seeing at Vcore? Is the stress test pushing you over 70?
> What is your thermal solution? Air, water?


No, I am not using LLC. I'll try it out.

Yes, over 70°C. I'm usin AMD Wraith Spire (temporarily until my NH-D15 arrive). However I want to put the memories at 2933MHz (preferencially 15-17-17-35). I am afraid that is not possible.

My setup:

AMD Ryzen 7 1700
ASUS PRIME X370-PRO
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 3000MHz C15 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
MSI GEFORCE GTX 1080 GAMING 8G
Crucial MX300 525GB (CT525MX300SSD1)
NZXT S340 Elite
Corsair RM550x
Noctua NH-D15 (coming soon)
Dell UltraSharp U2515H (I'm using a LG 1920x1080 right now)


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Hi guys, i finally recieve my kraken x61 bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whit this cooler i was able to OC my 1700 to 4 GHZ but @ 1.39 mV at load and 1.425 mV LLC3.
> 
> It is safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps never go beyond 70º.
> 
> All this acording HWINFO.


Why is Cinebench showing your speed as 3.0 Ghz?


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> No, I am not using LLC. I'll try it out.
> 
> Yes, over 70°C. I'm usin AMD Wraith Spire (temporarily until my NH-D15 arrive). However I want to put the memories at 2933MHz (preferencially 15-17-17-35). I am afraid that is not possible.
> 
> My setup:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 1700
> ASUS PRIME X370-PRO
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 3000MHz C15 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
> MSI GEFORCE GTX 1080 GAMING 8G
> Crucial MX300 525GB (CT525MX300SSD1)
> NZXT S340 Elite
> Corsair RM550x
> Noctua NH-D15 (coming soon)
> Dell UltraSharp U2515H (I'm using a LG 1920x1080 right now)


Well, your thermals are an issue. Until your Noctua arrives, you'd be wise to back off a little. I tried OC'ing on the Wraith for a while & I may have done some minor degradation to my CPU, as I now have trouble straying stable on water at 4.0, when before, I could reach relative stability at 4+ on air. Not 100% sure, but the numbers make me feel like an a$$...

Also, I tried the exact RAM kit you have, and my Ryzen hated it. Ryzen wants the C16 variant of that kit.
That was the difference for me getting 2400 vs 3000 speeds. So, I'm not much help, on that RAM kit.

Either way, I really think you should wait and see what you can do with the Noctua. You'll hate yourself if you cook your chip, while waiting for your cooling kit.


----------



## senna89

Hi guy

I change my PC with an Asus X370 Pro + Ryzen 1700x.
PC run great, but i cant use my Asus Essence STX II, i pluged it and into devices manager i can see it, but when i try to install the drivers or try to update the driver the PC reboot automatically without reason.

What is this ?

- I tryed to remove and reinstall the card into the PCI-ex
- I checked if the power cable was correctly plugged
- I tryed to format the Windows and try to install Essence driver first at all but same problem ..... i run the setup of driver and .... boom !
-If i go into devices manager and try to install driver manually, same thing.

*ANYONE CAN HELP PLEASE ?!*


----------



## KupoB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> Well, your thermals are an issue. Until your Noctua arrives, you'd be wise to back off a little. I tried OC'ing on the Wraith for a while & I may have done some minor degradation to my CPU, as I now have trouble straying stable on water at 4.0, when before, I could reach relative stability at 4+ on air. Not 100% sure, but the numbers make me feel like an a$$...
> 
> Also, I tried the exact RAM kit you have, and my Ryzen hated it. Ryzen wants the C16 variant of that kit.
> That was the difference for me getting 2400 vs 3000 speeds. So, I'm not much help, on that RAM kit.
> 
> Either way, I really think you should wait and see what you can do with the Noctua. You'll hate yourself if you cook your chip, while waiting for your cooling kit.


Why do u thik that 70° is an issue? 95 - shotdown, 90 may throttle, but until u reach 80 nothing to worry about. Its my opinion. Yes, temperatures can do your OC unstable, but the chip cant die below 80.


----------



## crakej

Has anyone used these on their build?

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-4266c19d-16gtzr

If so, how well are they working? I can't find out what chips these use.....anyone know?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KupoB*
> 
> but the chip cant die below 80.


You can still fry it if you use a high LLC regardless of the temperature. A word of caution there.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Has anyone used these on their build?
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-4266c19d-16gtzr
> 
> If so, how well are they working? I can't find out what chips these use.....anyone know?


they use samsung b-dies


----------



## KupoB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You can still fry it if you use a high LLC regardless of the temperature. A word of caution there.


If you use high llc there must be high temperatures over load. Llc higher then lvl 3 on this board is madness. Like amd recomended 1.35 v for every day usage - llc level 2 is for 24/7. Llc level 3 can be safe, but spikes voltage like turbo boost.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Hi guy
> 
> I change my PC with an Asus X370 Pro + Ryzen 1700x.
> PC run great, but i cant use my Asus Essence STX II, i pluged it and into devices manager i can see it, but when i try to install the drivers or try to update the driver the PC reboot automatically without reason.
> 
> What is this ?
> 
> - I tryed to remove and reinstall the card into the PCI-ex
> - I checked if the power cable was correctly plugged
> - I tryed to format the Windows and try to install Essence driver first at all but same problem ..... i run the setup of driver and .... boom !
> -If i go into devices manager and try to install driver manually, same thing.
> 
> *ANYONE CAN HELP PLEASE ?!*


help ? anyone ?


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> help ? anyone ?


Have you looked for new drivers? Does it run on windows supplied driver?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> help ? anyone ?


Unfortunately those things aren't easy to diagnose without a blue screen.

Try other PCIe slots. And the latest drivers...aside of that I don't think is something we can solve from here.

Do you have these?

https://www.asus.com/Sound-Cards/Essence_STX_II_71/HelpDesk_Download/

The manual states you should connect a MOLEX cable into the card here:



Did you do that?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> they use samsung b-dies


thanks - might give them a go then - should get at least 3200 out of them..... not sure i want the RGB though

how did you find out?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> thanks - might give them a go then - should get at least 3200 out of them..... not sure i want the RGB though
> 
> how did you find out?


all gskill tridentz 3600+ kits are bdie

tridentz rgb looks great. probably still busted. Aura software rumored to have 'fix' for spd table corruption in latest version. probably bs.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> all gskill tridentz 3600+ kits are bdie
> 
> tridentz rgb looks great. probably still busted. Aura software rumored to have 'fix' for spd table corruption in latest version. probably bs.


Cool....I don't use Aura anyway - just leave it at default


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KupoB*
> 
> Why do u thik that 70° is an issue? 95 - shotdown, 90 may throttle, but until u reach 80 nothing to worry about. Its my opinion. Yes, temperatures can do your OC unstable, but the chip cant die below 80.


He's trying to push a top-notch OC, with a stock cooler, that's why....
The CPU doesn't TJ Maxx for another 20 degrees or so, but if you can't keep your Ryzen under 70 @ load, it's just common sense that you need to improve your cooling solution. Let that chip run around 80 for awhile, and watch how fast you degrade it. I speak from experience.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> thanks - might give them a go then - should get at least 3200 out of them..... not sure i want the RGB though
> 
> how did you find out?


This list show's proof including f4-4266c19d-16gtz which are the same sticks without rgb.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> This list show's proof including f4-4266c19d-16gtz which are the same sticks without rgb.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


Thanks man - really useful!


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Unfortunately those things aren't easy to diagnose without a blue screen.
> 
> Try other PCIe slots. And the latest drivers...aside of that I don't think is something we can solve from here.
> 
> Do you have these?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Sound-Cards/Essence_STX_II_71/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> The manual states you should connect a MOLEX cable into the card here:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do that?


Yes the molex is plugged, the card is seen by device manager
Asus provides only one driver for each OS


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Have you looked for new drivers? Does it run on windows supplied driver?


only one driver available for windows 10 and its old


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> help ? anyone ?


I did read somewhere about people having problems with soundblaster pcie sound cards, but can't find it - will post if I do.

Did you disable your onboard audio? don't think you should have to do it, but it might help if it's some kind of resource problem....

what bios version you on?


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I did read somewhere about people having problems with soundblaster pcie sound cards, but can't find it - will post if I do.
> 
> Did you disable your onboard audio? don't think you should have to do it, but it might help if it's some kind of resource problem....
> 
> what bios version you on?


I have the last stable bios
I already disable the Realtek onboard, but nothing


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> I have the last stable bios
> I already disable the Realtek onboard, but nothing


I guess your best bet is to contact ASUS and don't install the card until you have new drivers. Use the onboard audio in the meantime.


----------



## Baerliner

0805 is up

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0805.zip


----------



## SaccoSVD

:O


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> 0805 is up
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0805.zip


Thanks! How did you find it? is there a changelog?


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks! How did you find it? is there a changelog?


In the german hardwareluxx they use a script to ask for version numbers and they told there. They also work with individual bios versions to enable p-states.








There's no changelog.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm kinda hesitant to upgrade. My rig is super stable at 4.05Ghz and my RAM is running at tight timings.

Hmmmm...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> In the german hardwareluxx they use a script to ask for version numbers and they told there. They also work with individual bios versions to enable p-states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no changelog.


Thanks - going to give it a try now


----------



## crakej

Well, still no 3200 - not without fiddling anyway - will try this afternoon and see what differences I can find...

There should be a changelof if/when it goes on the main ASUS sites....


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baerliner*
> 
> 0805 is up
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0805.zip


Beta of stable ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here's another board in German. The guys over there don't know what the 0805 changelog is.

I'll post it here in case they find the answer.

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996-135.html

All they know is the date of the BIOS, which is 20.06 and seems to work fine.


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here's another board in German. The guys over there don't know what the 0805 changelog is.
> 
> I'll post it here in case they find the answer.
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996-135.html
> 
> All they know is the date of the BIOS, which is 20.06 and seems to work fine.


That's my source. ^^


----------



## SaccoSVD

habe es irgendwie gewusst


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> habe es irgendwie gewusst


Deine Corsair laufen auf 14-15-15-32-59? Amazing!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah...have no idea but seems like it can take some tight timings. I'll try tightening them some more later.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Look. If you select win32 here it gives a description. This is AGESA 1.0.0.6a

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Keith Myers

For me, it only shows up under Windows 8 32/64. That is where I find it. Never shows up under Win10 or Win7.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Crazy, here is under win10 32

The guys at the german forum also told me the same.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> For me, it only shows up under Windows 8 32/64. That is where I find it. Never shows up under Win10 or Win7.


As far as i know it dont matter, all of then its the same bios.

I flash once the one in Win 7 32 bits and all work fine here.


----------



## crakej

the file is just propagating across their networks - it's the same file for all.
Note: it does not say beta...


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> the file is just propagating across their networks - it's the same file for all.
> Note: it does not say beta...


Nope, its a stable version o,o



Also, says its agesa 1.0.0.6 "a"


----------



## crakej

So anyone had any improvement on ram performance?......or anything else?


----------



## TH558

Still can't get passes 3066 with Ripjaws 3600 CL16 but CPU overclocking seems to have improved a bit. Can hit slightly higher frequencies than before.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Still can't get passes 3066 with Ripjaws 3600 CL16 but CPU overclocking seems to have improved a bit. Can hit slightly higher frequencies than before.


I notice AISuite shows Dram v as 1.35 but VTTDDR is only 6.0 - should be 6.75....


----------



## daffy.duck

After a very long deliberation, I recently took the dive and flashed 0803 and am wondering if it'll be worth the effort to flash this new BIOS especially so soon.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> After a very long deliberation, I recently took the dive and flashed 0803 and am wondering if it'll be worth the effort to flash this new BIOS especially so soon.


Its seem its a agesa revision, i think its worth it for the "a" version


----------



## 180sxboosting

Can anyone please give me a full list of power saving settings that should be disabled while overclocking on this board?

Thanks!


----------



## crakej

My CPU temp is slightly lower

I can report no improvement with my RAM - still at 3066, tho that will change when my Trident Zs arrive. Can't wait for the day they run at 4000....nice 2GHz infinity Fabric!

I have managed to up my OC one notch to 4GHz! I'm not sure if 100% stable yet, but running it with same voltages as 0803 with 39.75


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180sxboosting*
> 
> Can anyone please give me a full list of power saving settings that should be disabled while overclocking on this board?
> 
> Thanks!


I think you have to do these...
In Advanced > AMD CBS
turn off C-states
turn off CPB


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I think you have to do these...
> In Advanced > AMD CBS
> turn off C-states
> turn off CPB


I have them all on.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I have them all on.


It is recommended by AMD - you don't need CPB while OCing, and I'm not sure why they say to disable c-states

I think the c-states thing might have been fixed, but don't quote me on that bit!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here it seems fine to leave them on. I also like to put my machine in sleep mode while absent and I'm guessing C states has to do with it.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I notice AISuite shows Dram v as 1.35 but VTTDDR is only 6.0 - should be 6.75....


If that's the actual VTTDDR in windows, not good. Wish there was another program to display VTTDDR for confirmation.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> If that's the actual VTTDDR in windows, not good. Wish there was another program to display VTTDDR for confirmation.


i know says it's ok in the biod - seen others with this problem


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> i know says it's ok in the biod - seen others with this problem


ai suite showed VTTDDR 0.6 instead of 0.675 for me in 0803 bios. my ram fails MemTest hci test. Don't have any crashes though including games.


----------



## lb_felipe

I just updated to version 0805. Unfortunately, with my Corsair 2x8GB DDR4-3000 [email protected], the timings remain as 16-17-17-35-69-1T. I hope the black screens cease. I'll let you know.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Another place to DL: https://www.asus.com/rs/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/ it's under all OSs.


----------



## Bo55

Just tested official 0805 bios. Before my overclock of 3975mhz at 1.38v on BETA 0803 was completely STABLE, yet 0805 will not complete a single cinebench run and just black screen, so a reboot is required due to needing more core voltage which im not prepared to do. 3dmark firestrike scored the lowest out of the results i have and also a quick userbench run scored lowest aswell, that for me is an instant thumbs down. Memory for myself has had no change for getting over 3200mhz, will not even post at 3466 at whatever timings or voltage i give it and i have single rank Trident Z Samsung B-die memory (3733 2x8gb). If this is the "memory fix" we have been waiting for then *** is going on? its not working. IMO try it and check your results but iam not impressed at all with this update.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm just about to update from 0803. I don't OC like that, I just use DOCP and Tpi II, will see what happens to that. My 1600x and Kingston 3000Mhz are running at 4.GHz and RAM at 2933Mhz.


----------



## lb_felipe

I just got a black screen. Asit is reported on the Hardwareluxx forum: system in idle and using AI Suite 3. I would want to reproduce that issue with memories in stock, but I confess I have no pacience to wait out for that. So I am in doubt wheter it is because DRAM @ 2933MHz or beacause of monitoring apps.

BIOS 0805


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I just got a black screen. Asit is reported on the Hardwareluxx forum: system in idle and using AI Suite 3. I would want to reproduce that issue with memories in stock, but I confess I have no pacience to wait out for that. So I am in doubt wheter it is because DRAM @ 2933MHz or beacause of monitoring apps.
> 
> BIOS 0805


cpu overclocked?

I have removed ai suite from my asus builds. It loads an admittedly small amount of services but there's no way to install it without them.
HW info does not load anything unless you tell it to start when your system does.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I just updated to 0805 and now it's even worse. DOCP 3000 and RAM can't run at any speed past 2133MHz.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I just got a black screen. Asit is reported on the Hardwareluxx forum: system in idle and using AI Suite 3. I would want to reproduce that issue with memories in stock, but I confess I have no pacience to wait out for that. So I am in doubt wheter it is because DRAM @ 2933MHz or beacause of monitoring apps.
> 
> BIOS 0805


AI suite was causing blackscreens here. I found out it was it while switching fan profiles. Since then I got rid of it and never had a black screen at idle.

I will only install it again once ASUS figured it out. Might take some time tho.

In the meantime I have two profiles in the BIOS (Winter and Summer) with different fan profiles.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> cpu overclocked?
> 
> I have removed ai suite from my asus builds. It loads an admittedly small amount of services but there's no way to install it without them.
> HW info does not load anything unless you tell it to start when your system does.


No, CPU is not overclocked. Only DRAM is DOCPed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I just updated to 0805 and now it's even worse. DOCP 3000 and RAM can't run at any speed past 2133MHz.


It's Odd. I alway can run over 2133MHz with relative stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> AI suite was causing blackscreens here. I found out it was it while switching fan profiles. Since then I got rid of it and never had a black screen at idle.
> 
> I will only install it again once ASUS figured it out. Might take some time tho.
> 
> In the meantime I have two profiles in the BIOS (Winter and Summer) with different fan profiles.


The problem is that QFAN cannot do what Fan Xpert 4 can. I need Fan Xpert. Silent wise.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I just updated to 0805 and now it's even worse. DOCP 3000 and RAM can't run at any speed past 2133MHz.


Try manually entering the timings 14-14-14-14-34 leave the rest on Auto, set your frequency to 2933 and set dram voltage to 1.35 and set SOC voltage to 1.10v, save and exit see how you go. If nothing still, ASUS have stuffed this bios update. I flashed back to beta 0803.


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> I flashed back to beta 0803.


So you flashed back from 0805 to 0803? If so then I will definitely check out 0805 over the weekend and if I am not happy then will revert to 0803.
0803 has been running successfully for me so far.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> No, CPU is not overclocked. Only DRAM is DOCPed.
> It's Odd. I alway can run over 2133MHz with relative stability.
> The problem is that QFAN cannot do what Fan Xpert 4 can. I need Fan Xpert. Silent wise.


It can. You just need to put all your Fans/Pump in DC mode (for some reason) and after running the Fan profiler it will allow you to go as slow as you want.

I know is better to control that from windows, but not when the AI suite causes instability.

Is up to you.


----------



## crakej

So far, I'm running nice and stable with my OC up to 4GHz from 39.75. Same voltage as before.

Will experiment more with ram settings, but still not got past 3066.

Am running AISuite, no black screens and good fan control.

Doing more stress testing now.


----------



## malakudi

Flashed 0805. My RAM (2*8GB Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Hynix) can boot into Windows with DOCP 3200 but immediately fails. It can either work at 2933 MHz with 16-18-18-36 CR 1 with 0.9V SoC Voltage or 3066 MHz with 16-18-18-36 CR 2 with 1.1V SoC Voltage. At 3066 CR 1 it fails after about 20 minutes of Prime 95. I wonder what is better, 2933 @ 0.9V and CR1 or 3066 @ 1.1V and CR2.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malakudi*
> 
> Flashed 0805. My RAM (2*8GB Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Hynix) can boot into Windows with DOCP 3200 but immediately fails. It can either work at 2933 MHz with 16-18-18-36 CR 1 with 0.9V SoC Voltage or 3066 MHz with 16-18-18-36 CR 2 with 1.1V SoC Voltage. At 3066 CR 1 it fails after about 20 minutes of Prime 95. I wonder what is better, 2933 @ 0.9V and CR1 or 3066 @ 1.1V and CR2.


I have same kit running at 3066, 1.1v SoC, CL14,15,15,15,34,CR1, SoC and CPU are on Optimized power phase and both have 130% current enabled. No LLC


----------



## malakudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I have same kit running at 3066, 1.1v SoC, CL14,15,15,15,34,CR1, SoC and CPU are on Optimized power phase and both have 130% current enabled. No LLC


I will try that, thank you. What is your command rate? I also have SoC and CPU Optimizes power phase but 120% current. Will try 130%.

edit: sorry, I missed you mentioned CR1. What is your CPU overclock? I use 3950 @ 1.35V with zenstates, which is stable with CR2.


----------



## nappydrew

So, all early indicators are that ASUS just pretty much $h!+ the bed again, with this BIOS update, it seems?
Is AI3 still showing wrong VTTDDR, in 0805?

I'm starting to feel like we're getting to a point where we're not going to see much more, in the way of BIOS optimization...
I'm going to wait a few days, and see if any positive things come form this update. I was better off before 1.0.0.6.


----------



## crakej

So last night I got through running pime95 AND CB with no crashes - just ran P95 and boom - reboot.

Re testing now having upped my offset voltage by 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malakudi*
> 
> I will try that, thank you. What is your command rate? I also have SoC and CPU Optimizes power phase but 120% current. Will try 130%.
> 
> edit: sorry, I missed you mentioned CR1. What is your CPU overclock? I use 3950 @ 1.35V with zenstates, which is stable with CR2.


My stable OC is 3975 using bios multiplier. + 0.03750 offset which gives me about 1.387v Tried to get to 4GHz, but I think my cooling prevents me going any further - with stability anyway...

I've not got CR2 to work - what other settings do you have for your ram? Voltage?

This bios and AGESA 1.0.0.6 have been great for me.....though I did have to re-do my OC from scratch as voltages changes a bit on the CPU


----------



## malakudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've not got CR2 to work - what other settings do you have for your ram? Voltage?
> 
> This bios and AGESA 1.0.0.6 have been great for me.....though I did have to re-do my OC from scratch as voltages changes a bit on the CPU


Voltage 1.35V, 0.675V , memory subtimings all at auto. Getting 2T to work is a bit tricky. For me, it works like this:
1. Apply optimized defaults => reboot
2. Set DOCP 3200, then change memory to 3066, configure vrm settings (optimized etc), set command rate to 2T and GearDown to disabled => reboot


----------



## MishelLngelo

Bios 0805.
Still feels like this Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX is wrong RAM either for this MB, BIOS or Ryzen. (1600x). No way it would stay at more than 2666MHz with processor at 4.0GHz. and that's at single channel only. It would do 2933MHz but with no Cpu OC.


----------



## Mopeygoth

this is standard mosfet 10cm long with 1/4GSP fittings - you think it might fit on the VRMs? i know its an oldskool design, but just wanted your take


----------



## malakudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I have same kit running at 3066, 1.1v SoC, CL14,15,15,15,34,CR1, SoC and CPU are on Optimized power phase and both have 130% current enabled. No LLC


Unfortunately those timings do not work for me, I even tried with cpu overclocking disabled. I get errors in prime95 after 30-60 minutes.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malakudi*
> 
> Unfortunately those timings do not work for me, I even tried with cpu overclocking disabled. I get errors in prime95 after 30-60 minutes.


How about CL16,18,18,18,36?

It just shows how silicone varies from chip to chip.....

Edit: I should say I have reverted to my stable 39.75 OC - but it is nice and stable


----------



## malakudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> How about CL16,18,18,18,36?
> 
> It just shows how silicone varies from chip to chip.....


As I mentioned before, I have stable performance at 16-18-18-18-36-CR1 @ 2933 with SoC voltage 0.9V or 16-18-18-18-36-CR2 @ 3066.with SoC voltage 1.1V

AIDA64 XMP profile analyzer suggests 15-17-17-17-34 @ 3000 MHz but when I try those values, it doesn't even POST. Weird, since it posts and works quite reliable with 14-15-15-15-34.


----------



## rtwhalen

Has anyone been able to get their RAM stable above 3333mhz on this board? I have Trident Z 3200 Cas14 sticks and was stuck at 3200. I could boot with 3333 and 3466, but they were not Prime stable. The latest 805 bios has made 3333 stable, but I still cannot get 3466 stable nor boot at 3600. I have a Ryzen 1700 chip that runs pretty comfortably at 3900. It will do 4.0Ghz, but I don't think its worth the extra voltage.

I also see something really weird with Sisoft Sandra. If I run the memory bandwidth benchmark, I get a popup that I plugged in speakers to the rear channel. Does it everytime. I have a 5.1 speaker setup plugged in. Not sure what it causing it.



Oh, and one thing I discovered when I upgraded to 805 from 803 is that I had to clear CMOS with the jumper. I always load optimized Bios defaults after flashing, but I still had lots of issues. It was very unstable. Once I cleared CMOS, everything worked great.


----------



## crakej

Some settings, like Geardown and Command Rate need a save and reset, then power down and turn off otherwise settings don't stick.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> It can. You just need to put all your Fans/Pump in DC mode (for some reason) and after running the Fan profiler it will allow you to go as slow as you want.
> 
> I know is better to control that from windows, but not when the AI suite causes instability.
> 
> Is up to you.


Thank you for the advice.

Is it fact that AI Suite is that is causing issues? I'm afraid the problem is ruinning memories above 2400MHz. I have had issues when I was using AIDA64 (although the AI Suite was running in background). What is the best way to test it out?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Is it fact that AI Suite is that is causing issues?


All I know is that I couldn't get rid of the "black screens at idle for no apparent reason".

It happened I was switching fan profiles and the system black screened just at the exact moment I switched profile. Tried some more, same thing.

At that point I remembered a youtuber by the name of Timmy Joe also described exactly the same problem and advised to uninstall the AI suite.

So at that point I assumed the AI suite was badly messing around with the motherboard. So, I decided to uninstall it and I haven't had a random black screen ever since.

TPU set to II also greatly helps with stability here. It will set the clock to 3.9Ghz (you can change that of course) but it also seems to change something else in the machine that helps.

BTW: Also the AI suite on the long run always ended breaking itself and reinstalling was a nightmare. So i'm just patiently waiting until ASUS fixes it.


----------



## TaCRoT

803 & 801 my RAM worked at 3333 some of the time... 805 not even lol

probably gonna upgrade to the C6H or most probably x370 taichi instead because I don't want another ASUS board if this is how good the support is and because they nerf it's bus speed & OCability just so the C6H performs better.

I'll keep this board though and pair it with one of the new APU's and some cheap 2400 RAM

Other than that, all has been running stable & fine here.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm back to 0803 now, tempted to try 0515 but I never used that one.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> All I know is that I couldn't get rid of the "black screens at idle for no apparent reason".
> 
> It happened I was switching fan profiles and the system black screened just at the exact moment I switched profile. Tried some more, same thing.
> 
> At that point I remembered a youtuber by the name of Timmy Joe also described exactly the same problem and advised to uninstall the AI suite.
> 
> So at that point I assumed the AI suite was badly messing around with the motherboard. So, I decided to uninstall it and I haven't had a random black screen ever since.
> 
> TPU set to II also greatly helps with stability here. It will set the clock to 3.9Ghz (you can change that of course) but it also seems to change something else in the machine that helps.
> 
> BTW: Also the AI suite on the long run always ended breaking itself and reinstalling was a nightmare. So i'm just patiently waiting until ASUS fixes it.


I got you, but I still wonder if it is an issue associated to the memory above 2133MHz. I am testing AI Suite (speccially Fan Xpert) with DRAM at 2133MHz e getting zero black screens.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Who knows. I never tried again. Maybe the newer BIOS also help. (last time I tried the AI suite I was in 0604)


----------



## crakej

All running good for me on 0805.

Got my GSkill ram this morning - it's the 4200CL19 RGB 8GBx2. If you turn on DOCP and set speed at 3200 it will boot to windows with no other adjjustments. It does this at 1.2v for the ram which is crazy, and with CL14, but the 1.2v is not enough! This ram can run up to 1.4v for it's XMP profile and to be reliable and not fail Prime 95 I had to set it at 1.4v VTTDDR at 0.7v.

I'm running at 3333CL14 now, but it's not quite good enough - P95 fails after about 20 mins. I suspect loosening the timings will help a bit, but I have lots more experimenting to do!

Other than my ram experiments - all is stable, no black screens - even with AISuite loaded. I do know that having any monitoring software like this running concurrently with other monitoring software can cause all kinds of problems and is not recommended.

Anyone else got the GSkill 4200CL19's?


----------



## BWG

My board is having an odd issue. Most of the time when the system's up for a while, I go to restart and it doesn't post. So, I kill the power for about 30 seconds, turn it back on, and I get no response when I push the power button or bridge the power button terminal. I open the case, apply light pressure to the right bottom cpu block screw, and the system turns on and boots. I can then restart, shut down, use the power button etc.

Should I RMA? I have an EK block. The backplate is fully covered with a rubber pad between it and the board.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> My board is having an odd issue. Most of the time when the system's up for a while, I go to restart and it doesn't post. So, I kill the power for about 30 seconds, turn it back on, and I get no response when I push the power button or bridge the power button terminal. I open the case, apply light pressure to the right bottom cpu block screw, and the system turns on and boots. I can then restart, shut down, use the power button etc.
> 
> Should I RMA? I have an EK block. The backplate is fully covered with a rubber pad between it and the board.


Why do you apply pressure where you do? Do you think something is wrong there?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> My board is having an odd issue. Most of the time when the system's up for a while, I go to restart and it doesn't post. So, I kill the power for about 30 seconds, turn it back on, and I get no response when I push the power button or bridge the power button terminal. I open the case, apply light pressure to the right bottom cpu block screw, and the system turns on and boots. I can then restart, shut down, use the power button etc.
> 
> Should I RMA? I have an EK block. The backplate is fully covered with a rubber pad between it and the board.


Could be a bent or cracked MB, nothing like that should happen.


----------



## neoHannibal

Did you guys see any improvements on the 805 BIOS? Do you guys really think ASUS is intentionally impairs the performence of PRIME x370 PRO?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> My board is having an odd issue. Most of the time when the system's up for a while, I go to restart and it doesn't post. So, I kill the power for about 30 seconds, turn it back on, and I get no response when I push the power button or bridge the power button terminal. I open the case, apply light pressure to the right bottom cpu block screw, and the system turns on and boots. I can then restart, shut down, use the power button etc.
> 
> Should I RMA? I have an EK block. The backplate is fully covered with a rubber pad between it and the board.


Very odd indeed









What made you start applying pressure on the board?


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Why do you apply pressure where you do? Do you think something is wrong there?


Because it works oddly enough. Nothing provoked me to do it. Was just tightening the screws after swapping blocks and it mysteriously turned on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Could be a bent or cracked MB, nothing like that should happen.


No doubt. Maybe I should remove it all, put it on a test bench, and pull out the magnifying glass.

So, the conscensus is a hardware issue not software? The cable management isn't great on Lanboy, so maybe the wires behind the board could be pushing the board plate into the board and connecting something on the back of the board. The system time keeps messing up after it's on for a while too.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Because it works oddly enough. Nothing provoked me to do it. Was just tightening the screws after swapping blocks and it mysteriously turned on.
> No doubt. Maybe I should remove it all, put it on a test bench, and pull out the magnifying glass.
> 
> So, the conscensus is a hardware issue not software?


Many have had your particular issue with differing hardware. Can't find links on tablet at the moment. Some of those gaskets have thickness that varies.fixable but annoying


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> My board is having an odd issue. Most of the time when the system's up for a while, I go to restart and it doesn't post. So, I kill the power for about 30 seconds, turn it back on, and I get no response when I push the power button or bridge the power button terminal. I open the case, apply light pressure to the right bottom cpu block screw, and the system turns on and boots. I can then restart, shut down, use the power button etc.
> 
> Should I RMA? I have an EK block. The backplate is fully covered with a rubber pad between it and the board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Major issues and solutions
> 
> *EK Predator & Supremacy backplate issue*
> 
> Using the EK Predator or Supremacy rubber gasket causes the board not to turn on or become unstable. Contact EK directly for a replacement. *Shouldn't be an issue any more as it only affected the first batch of AM4 updated kits being sent out.*


----------



## MishelLngelo

In some recessions of that MB there were complaints that it's too thin and flexible.
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-am4-motherboard-heatsink-problem,33771.html


----------



## BWG

Thanks guys. I had an old version of the block/gasket. I had to order the backplate, so this must be it.


----------



## crakej

Dear ASUS

Please could we have the current settings displayed for the extra ram setting in the bios, like GearDown, Proc ODT etc Pretty please?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Dear Asus, dear Abby, dear Santa, dear anybody give us a bios worthy the MB pretty please with a cherry on top. This BIOS business is driving me bats.


----------



## BWG

Wait, so these ram settings aren't in 805?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Wait, so these ram settings aren't in 805?


Yes, but they don't show the current setting like everything else in the bios


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Hi guy
> 
> I change my PC with an Asus X370 Pro + Ryzen 1700x.
> PC run great, but i cant use my Asus Essence STX II, i pluged it and into devices manager i can see it, but when i try to install the drivers or try to update the driver the PC reboot automatically without reason.
> 
> What is this ?
> 
> - I tryed to remove and reinstall the card into the PCI-ex
> - I checked if the power cable was correctly plugged
> - I tryed to format the Windows and try to install Essence driver first at all but same problem ..... i run the setup of driver and .... boom !
> -If i go into devices manager and try to install driver manually, same thing.
> 
> *ANYONE CAN HELP PLEASE ?!*


Hi
Im tryed another slot PCI.

I plug the card in the last PCI 8x and once started Windows the card was recognized with the correct name and seems run ( with the penultimate PCI-ex 1x instead the card was recognized with a generic name like "_multimedia asus audio controller_" or similar and install any drivers )

But i dont know what driver is it and there's only that, so ..... no Xonar Control Center to set the card.

I try to launch the setup of the official driver downloaded by the site and do the same thing, PC restart immediately and now dont boot, i must switch off the pc via power button.

What is this ?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Hi
> Im tryed another slot PCI.
> 
> I plug the card in the last PCI 8x and once started Windows the card was recognized with the correct name and seems run ( with the penultimate PCI-ex 1x instead the card was recognized with a generic name like "_multimedia asus audio controller_" or similar and install any drivers )
> 
> But i dont know what driver is it and there's only that, so ..... no Xonar Control Center to set the card.
> 
> I try to launch the setup of the official driver downloaded by the site and do the same thing, PC restart immediately and now dont boot, i must switch off the pc via power button.
> 
> What is this ?


I would get in touch with tech support and see what they say........sounds unusual.


----------



## veryusername

Hey,

I've been trying to OC my ram (G.SKILL 3600CL15) over 3200 for months now. Finally with the latest BIOS I can see the option to do so, but I can't manage to actually get it stable over 3200. I managed to post on 3333 and even 3466, but after a couple minutes it goes BSOD.

What I've tried so far:
- changing timing in the range of CL14-18 (for some reason over 18 it makes it even more unstable, or won't even post)
- changed CR from 1T to 2T
- GearDown disabled
- ProcODT 60-96
- DRAM voltage 1.35-1.45V
- SOC voltage 1.1-1.15V
- SOC LLC Level 2/3

I have no OC on the CPU itself (1800X).

The thing is, when I changed ProcODT from 60 -> 68 -> 80 -> 96, every time it felt more and more stable and I feel like if I could set it a bit higher it would actually work. My main concern is that on THIS PAGE it specifically says to use a value between 60-96. What COULD happen if I actually went over it a bit? Can it completely ruin my dram, mobo, or anything?
Also, is there anything I could try to get the OC stable over 3200? I honestly feels like it's worth trying, when I benchmarked 3200 vs 3333 in AIDA I could see a 4-6% performance increase in memory read/write/copy/latency (all of them).


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I've been trying to OC my ram (G.SKILL 3600CL15) over 3200 for months now. Finally with the latest BIOS I can see the option to do so, but I can't manage to actually get it stable over 3200. I managed to post on 3333 and even 3466, but after a couple minutes it goes BSOD.
> 
> What I've tried so far:
> - changing timing in the range of CL14-18 (for some reason over 18 it makes it even more unstable, or won't even post)
> - changed CR from 1T to 2T
> - GearDown disabled
> - ProcODT 60-96
> - DRAM voltage 1.35-1.45V
> - SOC voltage 1.1-1.15V
> - SOC LLC Level 2/3
> 
> I have no OC on the CPU itself (1800X).
> 
> The thing is, when I changed ProcODT from 60 -> 68 -> 80 -> 96, every time it felt more and more stable and I feel like if I could set it a bit higher it would actually work. My main concern is that on THIS PAGE it specifically says to use a value between 60-96. What COULD happen if I actually went over it a bit? Can it completely ruin my dram, mobo, or anything?
> Also, is there anything I could try to get the OC stable over 3200? I honestly feels like it's worth trying, when I benchmarked 3200 vs 3333 in AIDA I could see a 4-6% performance increase in memory read/write/copy/latency (all of them).


I've been playing with my Trident Z 4266CL19s 2x8GB

I also can't get reliably over 3200. Can post on 3333, but no further. Tried same setting as you except ProcOdt, which an AMD says should NOT go over 80!

Also tried GearDown and CR2 which brought me the most stable results, but not stable enough. CR2 of course increases latency which I'd rather avoid.


----------



## veryusername

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've been playing with my Trident Z 4266CL19s 2x8GB
> 
> I also can't get reliably over 3200. Can post on 3333, but no further. Tried same setting as you except ProcOdt, which an AMD says should NOT go over 80!
> 
> Also tried GearDown and CR2 which brought me the most stable results, but not stable enough. CR2 of course increases latency which I'd rather avoid.


Well... That's too bad. On 96 it really really felt close to stable, but I wasn't brave enough to go any higher. And now you say I shouldn't even go over 80... Meh.

CR2 didn't really show any increased latency for me. I went from 3200 14-14-14-14-28-CR1 ~74.5 ns to 3333 16-16-16-16-32-CR2 ~70.5 ns. Haven't checked the latter with CR1 though, but I'm not even sure it would work with it, so yeah. On 3466 I could get the latency down to around 65-66 ns IIRC.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> Well... That's too bad. On 96 it really really felt close to stable, but I wasn't brave enough to go any higher. And now you say I shouldn't even go over 80... Meh.
> 
> CR2 didn't really show any increased latency for me. I went from 3200 14-14-14-14-28-CR1 ~74.5 ns to 3333 16-16-16-16-32-CR2 ~70.5 ns. Haven't checked the latter with CR1 though, but I'm not even sure it would work with it, so yeah. On 3466 I could get the latency down to around 65-66 ns IIRC.


What settings do you use to be able to boot into windows at 3466?

Cheers


----------



## veryusername

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> What settings do you use to be able to boot into windows at 3466?
> 
> Cheers


I think it was something like this:
- SOC: 1.15V
- DRAM: 1.40-1.45V (didn't really seem to matter)
- 16-16-16-16-32
- CR2
- GearDown disabled
- ProcODT 96

Thing is though, it doesn't always boot into windows, AND it doesn't even post every time. Sometimes it posts on first try, sometimes on the 2nd, sometimes it doesn't. Even when I got into Windows and opened Chrome with many saved tabs, a couple of tabs would already go "Aw, snap!" on the first open.


----------



## crakej

I wonder what it is that is stopping DDR4 ram working properly on the platform? Is it just a matter of getting the right settings? I don't think so.....there has to be something that is the key to ram not working?? Even some quite 'slow' ram is not working over 2666....

I have tried plumbing in the exact timings for my ram, yet it still doesn't go beyond 3333. Why?

Although many problems have been solved, it does concern me a bit that this problem seems so illusive.


----------



## veryusername

Might have a stable 3333 now, tweaked the settings a lil bit. Been running for half an hour, no problem so far. Is there any program (something like cpu-z) which can show all those subtimings in Windows? Don't want to reboot for this.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> Might have a stable 3333 now, tweaked the settings a lil bit. Been running for half an hour, no problem so far. Is there any program (something like cpu-z) which can show all those subtimings in Windows? Don't want to reboot for this.


Aida 64 > Tools > DRAM timings.


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> Might have a stable 3333 now, tweaked the settings a lil bit. Been running for half an hour, no problem so far. Is there any program (something like cpu-z) which can show all those subtimings in Windows? Don't want to reboot for this.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18210_30#post_26137022


----------



## veryusername

Thanks!

This is it so far. Latency varies from 71 to 74 ns (there are a couple open apps, might be that), copy/read/write slightly faster than on 3200CL14 (3-5%).

SOC: 1.1V
DRAM: 1.35V
ProcODT: 80



Edit: And this is what's really frustrating... After ~45 minutes stress test with no error, went back to tweak it a bit more, and with the _same_ settings it wouldn't even post now... Something is just really messed up somewhere.


----------



## BWG

Well, that was easy.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> This is it so far. Latency varies from 71 to 74 ns (there are a couple open apps, might be that), copy/read/write slightly faster than on 3200CL14 (3-5%).
> 
> SOC: 1.1V
> DRAM: 1.35V
> ProcODT: 80
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And this is what's really frustrating... After ~45 minutes stress test with no error, went back to tweak it a bit more, and with the _same_ settings it wouldn't even post now... Something is just really messed up somewhere.


I will play with mine again later....which settings did you have to enter besides those 3 listed??


----------



## veryusername

I think it was tFAW and tWR only, the rest set auto.


----------



## thigobr

Here I am able to boot at 3333MHz and 3466MHz but it won't be stable no matter what timings or voltages I use (tested with CPU @ stock and overclocked).

So I started to tighten timings at 3200MHz and I am currently using these settings (BIOS 0801 beta):
VSOC 1.000V
VDIMM 1.350V
VTTDDR 0.675V


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here I found "Tfaw" can be set much lower than the default.

It was at 28 and works fine at 12

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/450#post_26193865

What I personally found detrimental was "trdrdscl" & "twrwrscl" set at 2 (causes all kind of problems with games and apps) and set to 4 works fine.


----------



## BWG

Wow, this is a good read for the folks with SK Hynix Memory.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.skhynix.com/static/filedata/fileDownload.do%3Fseq%3D254&ved=0ahUKEwjvnZatuuPUAhUX24MKHbuxDMIQFgg0MAM&usg=AFQjCNHpkWZm-lyruhPPipitLrMDMQJfIg

So, I finally went to 805. It was a bit of a struggle to get 3200 running. I tried just setting CMD2T to 2T, Disable Gear Down, put my timings in, and it just wouldn't work no matter what. It was about an hour of this. So I decrease the clock and it still wouldn't boot. So, tried Auto everything except for CMD2T and Disable Gear Down. It boots. I reboot, set my timings, choose 3200 and it boots.

I guess the morale of the story is this bios is odd.


----------



## veryusername

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> Here I am able to boot at 3333MHz and 3466MHz but it won't be stable no matter what timings or voltages I use (tested with CPU @ stock and overclocked).
> 
> So I started to tighten timings at 3200MHz and I am currently using these settings (BIOS 0801 beta):
> VSOC 1.000V
> VDIMM 1.350V
> VTTDDR 0.675V
> ...


I've just tried your exact same settings, producing the same result, kind of, except the memory latency. Mine won't go under ~72ns, no matter what I do, everything else seems to be in line.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Wow, this is a good read for the folks with SK Hynix Memory.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.skhynix.com/static/filedata/fileDownload.do%3Fseq%3D254&ved=0ahUKEwjvnZatuuPUAhUX24MKHbuxDMIQFgg0MAM&usg=AFQjCNHpkWZm-lyruhPPipitLrMDMQJfIg
> 
> So, I finally went to 805. It was a bit of a struggle to get 3200 running. I tried just setting CMD2T to 2T, Disable Gear Down, put my timings in, and it just wouldn't work no matter what. It was about an hour of this. So I decrease the clock and it still wouldn't boot. So, tried Auto everything except for CMD2T and Disable Gear Down. It boots. I reboot, set my timings, choose 3200 and it boots.
> 
> I guess the morale of the story is this bios is odd.


I could remember a few that were more stubborn about the order we changed bios options in.. But I'm tryin to forget!


----------



## TristanL

repost from the Ryzen 7 Club:

i have a bit of a problem here, my Windows refuses to use the AMD SATA Driver for my SSD and two HDDs (OS is on an NVMe).
Disabling/uninstalling the standard sata driver did nothing (will appear again after a restart). As you can see there are two entries under IDE/ATA Controllers, one the standard MS and the preferred AMD.



Once both where installed as AMD SATA Controllers (i guess) and my drives actually used the AMD Driver but i dont know why it changed. Forcing an installation (choosing the path for the .sys) is useless since it always says that the optimal driver is already installed (tried the latest AMD Chipset ad the one on the ASUS page). When I deactivate/uninstall the MS Driver my Drives will just disappear (as expected)


----------



## LRG5

try tighten your ram timing up for the biggest in jump latency


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> repost from the Ryzen 7 Club:
> 
> i have a bit of a problem here, my Windows refuses to use the AMD SATA Driver for my SSD and two HDDs (OS is on an NVMe).
> Disabling/uninstalling the standard sata driver did nothing (will appear again after a restart). As you can see there are two entries under IDE/ATA Controllers, one the standard MS and the preferred AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> Once both where installed as AMD SATA Controllers (i guess) and my drives actually used the AMD Driver but i dont know why it changed. Forcing an installation (choosing the path for the .sys) is useless since it always says that the optimal driver is already installed (tried the latest AMD Chipset ad the one on the ASUS page). When I deactivate/uninstall the MS Driver my Drives will just disappear (as expected)


microsoft's sata ahci drivers have been superior to amd's, generally, for some time and as far as I know that hasn't changed. Is there another problem with your drive functionality?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Just wanted to fill you guys in: My 1700 with the bent pins it alive again!







My friend straighted the pins and it still seemed to work with only 16GB of 32GB in my Pro board in my second computer. However, I tested it in the replacement mainboard that Asus sent me the next day, the replacement for the one that had a bad bios flash. Well, I tried 16 GB, it worked moved them to the other two slots they worked and then installed all 4 sticks, all 32 GB are working and at the 2800 Speed I was able to get before all this stuff happened.

I then swapped the boards and now I have my 1700 and Pro back in working order.







The other Pro and the R5 1600 will be used for a computer that my friend is having me build him in August.







GOD is good, all the time.







Flashed the bios to the 0805 and there it will stay.


----------



## hang10z

Thats great news man!


----------



## magnusavr

Been having problems for a while now with my Asus x370 pro. Now on the latest bios 0805. bsod 124. Even tried setting the ram back down to 2933 to see if it helps. Happens out of the blue. Especially when I am not using the computer. System is not overclocked.

My info: Acer XR341CK | AMD Ryzen 1700X | Asus Prime X370-pro | Asus Strix GTX 1070 | G.Skill Flare X 3200MHz 16GB | Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 | Samsung 850 EVO M.2 | Corsair Obsidian Series 550D

Ran the analyze -v command on the minidump. *Is my cpu or mainboard deffective?*

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: ffffd50e898f4038, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:

DUMP_CLASS: 1

DUMP_QUALIFIER: 400

BUILD_VERSION_STRING: 10.0.15063.447 (WinBuild.160101.0800)

DUMP_TYPE: 2

BUGCHECK_P1: 0

BUGCHECK_P2: ffffd50e898f4038

BUGCHECK_P3: 0

BUGCHECK_P4: 0

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_AuthenticAMD

CPU_COUNT: 10

CPU_MHZ: d42

CPU_VENDOR: AuthenticAMD

CPU_FAMILY: 17

CPU_MODEL: 1

CPU_STEPPING: 1

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

ANALYSIS_SESSION_HOST: EAGLE

ANALYSIS_SESSION_TIME: 06-30-2017 08:15:50.0428

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.15063.400 amd64fre

STACK_TEXT:
ffff8701`5b1965b0 fffff801`0be23d6d : 00000000`00000000 ffffd50e`898f4010 fffff801`0bd4b6a0 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x7b
ffff8701`5b196ae0 fffff801`0bc68808 : ffffd50e`898f4010 00000000`00000000 fffff801`0bd44f00 ffffd50e`8990f040 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x2d
ffff8701`5b196b10 fffff801`0bc6931b : fffff801`0bd4b640 fffff801`0bd4b640 fffff801`0bd4b6a0 fffff801`0bfcc0b0 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x48
ffff8701`5b196b50 fffff801`0ba49ca8 : 00000000`00000000 ffffd50e`8990f040 ffffd50e`8707f2c8 fffff801`0be04380 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x2b
ffff8701`5b196b80 fffff801`0bae8ac7 : ffff8701`5a796180 00000000`00000080 ffffd50e`85e80040 ffffd50e`8990f040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xd8
ffff8701`5b196c10 fffff801`0bb7d946 : ffff8701`5a796180 ffffd50e`8990f040 fffff801`0bae8a80 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x47
ffff8701`5b196c60 00000000`00000000 : ffff8701`5b197000 ffff8701`5b191000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16

STACK_COMMAND: kb

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC: 26acd050bd9f055d0a04825d57b9e0e6be9c1a07

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET: a03c6a9dfa29d92fd9c43635891e8ca372d4227f

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD: 30a3e915496deaace47137d5b90c3ecc03746bf6

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: AuthenticAMD

IMAGE_NAME: AuthenticAMD

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV

BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV

PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE_PRV

TARGET_TIME: 2017-06-30T00:53:46.000Z

OSBUILD: 15063

OSSERVICEPACK: 447

SERVICEPACK_NUMBER: 0

OS_REVISION: 0

SUITE_MASK: 272

PRODUCT_TYPE: 1

OSPLATFORM_TYPE: x64

OSNAME: Windows 10

OSEDITION: Windows 10 WinNt TerminalServer SingleUserTS

OS_LOCALE:

USER_LCID: 0

OSBUILD_TIMESTAMP: 2017-06-20 06:55:49

BUILDDATESTAMP_STR: 160101.0800

BUILDLAB_STR: WinBuild

BUILDOSVER_STR: 10.0.15063.447

ANALYSIS_SESSION_ELAPSED_TIME: 3fb

ANALYSIS_SOURCE: KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:0x124_authenticamd_processor_cache_prv

FAILURE_ID_HASH: {cedb04af-9437-ee8e-2e67-54d858b5dbbc}

Followup: MachineOwner

Then i did:
4: kd> !errec ffffd50e898f4038
No export errec found
4: kd> !errrec ffffd50e898f4038
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ ffffd50e898f4038

Record Id : 01d2f13b53247fa2
Severity : Fatal (1)
Length : 928
Creator : Microsoft
Notify Type : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp : 6/30/2017 0:53:46 (UTC)
Flags : 0x00000002 PreviousError

===============================================================================
Section 0 : Processor Generic

Descriptor @ ffffd50e898f40b8
Section @ ffffd50e898f4190
Offset : 344
Length : 192
Flags : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity : Fatal

Proc. Type : x86/x64
Instr. Set : x64
Error Type : Cache error
Operation : Instruction Execute
Flags : 0x00
Level : 0
CPU Version : 0x0000000000800f11
Processor ID : 0x0000000000000000

===============================================================================
Section 1 : x86/x64 Processor Specific

Descriptor @ ffffd50e898f4100
Section @ ffffd50e898f4250
Offset : 536
Length : 128
Flags : 0x00000000
Severity : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000
CPU Id : 11 0f 80 00 00 08 10 00 - 0b 32 d8 7e ff fb 8b 17
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0 @ ffffd50e898f4250

===============================================================================
Section 2 : x86/x64 MCA

Descriptor @ ffffd50e898f4148
Section @ ffffd50e898f42d0
Offset : 664
Length : 264
Flags : 0x00000000
Severity : Fatal

Error : ICACHEL0_IRD_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 5)
Status : 0xbaa0000000090150

Thanks in advance for any help you can give


----------



## veryusername

Had this kind of BSOD (well, many others as well), but it's gone now. It might sound weird, but what solved it for me is having Ryzen Master with a fixed 1.35V CPU Voltage. Basically I've just added a profile with all core 4.05 GHz / 1.35V, every time I boot into Windows, I apply the profile. Since I do this, the problem is totally gone. It's okay if you don't want to OC, just set some kind of fix CPU voltage, imo that should solve it.


----------



## chroniclard

Hi all,

Just built my Ryzen rig with this board, 1700X and Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3466MHz, updated to latest bios and it boots into windows and everything seems to work great at 3200.

However when I try things like memtest I get memory errors.

Assume I should just try tweaking the settings first but unsure where to start.

Cheers


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm officially giving up on this MB and going to RMA it on Monday.
Tried BIOS versions 0801, 0803 and 0805, couldn't go any lower as it doesn't recognize older ones. I used to get everything with 0801, nice OC to 4040MHz and RAM in dual channel at 2933MHz set thru DOCP but now none of that is working. At some time lights on MB stopped working and I think that since that time those other problems cropped up.
DRAM voltage changes all by itself when using DOCP but at manual stays at 1.2v no matter what I set. With any RAM setting over 2133MHz OS is not recognized if it even goes thru POST. CPU OC can still be set but not the RAM.
Wish the BIOS would have legacy mode too, it's easier like that.


----------



## Lermite

I have a 1700 on an Asus Prime X370-Pro with 2 x 8Gb HOF 3600C17 (HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C).
Even with the last BIOS 0805 including AGESA 1.0.0.6, I've never managed to make the DRAM stable at 3200 MHz, despite the insane time I spent to modify every settings. Memtest always ends up finding errors.

I got it working fine at 2933 Mhz with these settings:
VSOC: 0.95V
DRAM: 1,35V
VTTDDR: 0,675V
Tcas: 14
Trcdrd: 13
Trcdwr: 13
Trp: 13
Tras: 28
CR: 1T
Gear Down Mode: Disabled
Every other timings on "Auto".

Actually, I'm struggling to make this RAM stable at 3066 Mhz with the same SOC and DRAM voltages and these settings:
VTTDDR: 0,68V
Tcas: 14
Trcdrd: 14
Trcdwr: 14
Trp: 14
Tras: 32
Trc: 76 instead of 73
Tfaw: 34 instead of 33
Twr: 30 (instead of 23
ProcODT: 60
CR: 2T
Gear Down Mode: Disabled



As your DRAM is different, the suitable timings must be differents too but you may try to raise a bit:
VSOC (up to 1,1V but the lowest is better)
Trc +10%
Tfaw +5%
Twr +60%
ProcODT: 53.3, then 60 then 68.6
CR: 2T
Gear Down Mode: Disabled


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here the Ryzen timing checker says "failed to start driver"....what is that about? how to fix it?


----------



## crakej

I've had to pull back to 3200 with my Trident Z 4266

Could not get anything stable over 3200, could post sometimes, and boot at 3333, CR2. Latency was 79ns but was unreliable. Back at 3200CL16, CR1


----------



## magnusavr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> Had this kind of BSOD (well, many others as well), but it's gone now. It might sound weird, but what solved it for me is having Ryzen Master with a fixed 1.35V CPU Voltage. Basically I've just added a profile with all core 4.05 GHz / 1.35V, every time I boot into Windows, I apply the profile. Since I do this, the problem is totally gone. It's okay if you don't want to OC, just set some kind of fix CPU voltage, imo that should solve it.


Thx







Any clue what fixed voltage I should use? Just set it to 3.7 GHz then or something like that since im loosing boost functionality? 1.3 or 1.35v?


----------



## veryusername

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clue what fixed voltage I should use? Just set it to 3.7 GHz then or something like that since im loosing boost functionality? 1.3 or 1.35v?


Just test it.







For 3.7 (or whatever the boost is for 1700X) 1.3 should be more than enough, I would say even 1.2-1.25 could work. Go from 1.3 and do a cinebench, if it's working, lower it a bit, test again, and just repeat this until it crashes once. Then set it to something like the last stable was (or a bit higher, just in case).


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnusavr*
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clue what fixed voltage I should use? Just set it to 3.7 GHz then or something like that since im loosing boost functionality? 1.3 or 1.35v?


What is your CPU cooler solution?

With RAM out of the equation (RAM at stock DOCP)
Set your SOC to 1.1v
LLC to 1 and optimized switching freq (LLC1 very important, don't use more than that, not needed)

If you're with a stock cooler I think you should OC to 3.7Ghz or 3.8Ghz no more.

With a proper air tower 3.9Ghz is fine.

With water cooling 4Ghz is fine.

Let's say you're on a stock cooler and want 3.7 stable....start with 1.3v and run CB15 a couple times, if that passes try wprime with 16 threads (see settings in wprime) and run teh 1024 test. If that passes your PC is stable.

In case one of these fail and you get a crash bump the vcore one notch up.

Your ceiling vcore should not exceed 1.42v...if you need more than that either use LLC2 or lower your clock speed.

Generally speaking you should achieve 3.7Ghz with way less than 1.4v...I would say 1.35v or most likely less but of course every chip varies.

I would (carefully) aim for at least 3.9Ghz if you have the proper air cooling and 4Ghz on water. (here I can get 4.05Ghz but at 1.43v which is on the unsafe range)

Word of advice: Don't pay attention to any software right now, none of them are giving the right numbers. My advice of LLC1 is based on my own measurements directly from the socket using a multimeter.

Your target max temperature should be 75c ...the chip can go higher but 75 max is the best way to ensure your chip is safe.

For example a 3770k can go over 80c no sweat...but that is not a 14nm chip, the smaller the lithography the more sensitive to voltage, temperature the chip is.

Ryzen has a max working temp before throttling of 95c so 80 should be fine, but since the platform is new we need to be careful. Maybe in a couple years we know if the chips can run constantly at 80 without any problems ot they degraded. Time will tell...for now, one has to be cautious.


----------



## TH558

If i set the vcore to 1.4v the voltage under load varies from 1.4 to 1.5. Average voltage is about 1.44 and that's with LLC1. The higher the LLC the higher the voltage under load. It has been like this since I bought it and hasn't changed with bios updates. It's really annoying me now as usually I see ppl talking about voltage drop but mine just seems to go higher and. The voltage varies way too much and I think that's what's preventing me from getting 4Ghz. So is this normal or is my board faulty?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> If i set the vcore to 1.4v the voltage under load varies from 1.4 to 1.5. Average voltage is about 1.44 and that's with LLC1. The higher the LLC the higher the voltage under load. It has been like this since I bought it and hasn't changed with bios updates. It's really annoying me now as usually I see ppl talking about voltage drop but mine just seems to go higher and. The voltage varies way too much and I think that's what's preventing me from getting 4Ghz. So is this normal or is my board faulty?


That is probably cause you're relying in software.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I'm officially giving up on this MB and going to RMA it on Monday.
> Tried BIOS versions 0801, 0803 and 0805, couldn't go any lower as it doesn't recognize older ones. I used to get everything with 0801, nice OC to 4040MHz and RAM in dual channel at 2933MHz set thru DOCP but now none of that is working. At some time lights on MB stopped working and I think that since that time those other problems cropped up.
> DRAM voltage changes all by itself when using DOCP but at manual stays at 1.2v no matter what I set. With any RAM setting over 2133MHz OS is not recognized if it even goes thru POST. CPU OC can still be set but not the RAM.
> Wish the BIOS would have legacy mode too, it's easier like that.


It's possible your ram firmware might be corrupt. I have read others having this problem. Does typhoon work reading your ram firmware?


----------



## MishelLngelo

At first this is what Iget


On second pass this:


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here the Ryzen timing checker says "failed to start driver"....what is that about? how to fix it?


Are you sure you launch it with admin rights?

The Readme file requires it:
Quote:


> ** NOTE **: The user must have admin rights to run this utility! (Right click > "Run as Admin" or select "Run as Admin" option from the file properties).


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Are you sure you launch it with admin rights?


Yes, always....but now all of the sudden the app won't work anymore...don't know what driver is it talking about. I just reinstalled the chipset driver to see (need to reboot)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yes, always....but now all of the sudden the app won't work anymore...don't know what driver is it talking about. I just reinstalled the chipset driver to see (need to reboot)


The driver looks like these two files in the same directory than RTC.exe:

WinRing0x64.dll
WinRing0x64.sys

Perhaps some antivirus prevents RTC.exe to load them.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The driver looks like these two files in the same directory than RTC.exe:
> 
> WinRing0x64.dll
> WinRing0x64.sys
> 
> Perhaps some antivirus prevents RTC.exe to load them.


No antivirus here. Hmmm.,...


----------



## BWG

scrap that post. lol


----------



## MishelLngelo

I don't know why I didn't try this before. I copied settings from SPD tab in CPU-z for XMP 2666 to BIOS and it's working at 2666MHz

but couldn't do same for XMP- 3002.
Could some kind soul tell me what exactly those values correspond to in BIOS ?
This is what works now:


----------



## veryusername

@MishelLngelo: If it was that easy, everyone would do that.









----

Managed to get 3333 post every time and run a couple cinebench with it:



Forgot to inclue timings in the screenshot:



SOC: 1.1V
DRAM: 1.35V
VTT DDR: 0.675V (set manually, probably doesn't matter)

Not sure if it matters, but there are two values after tRFC in the BIOS which are not shown in the Ryzen Timing Checker afaik (tRC2/4), those are set to 192 and 132.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> At first this is what Iget
> 
> 
> On second pass this:


for 3000MHz you need:
CAS 16
RCD 17
RP 17
RAS 39
RC 65
Faw 35
RRDS 7
RRDL 7

Hope that helps


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> for 3000MHz you need:
> CAS 15
> RCD 17
> RP 17
> RAS 39
> RC 65
> Faw 35
> RRDS 7
> RRDL 7
> 
> Hope that helps


Here is my RAM's original XMP profile, it has roughly the same numbers. Maybe MishelLngelo can use that and make it work at 3000.

FactoryCorsairCMU64GX4M4C3000C153000XMP.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> for 3000MHz you need:
> CAS 16
> RCD 17
> RP 17
> RAS 39
> RC 65
> Faw 35
> RRDS 7
> RRDL 7
> 
> Hope that helps


What are those called in BIOS ? That's what I cant translate.


----------



## LRG5

tight ram is good, but you cant beat a good CPU !!!!


----------



## ehnoah

Hey guys,

I hope you can help me!

I currently Overclock my CPU (first AMD) I am now Stable on 3,8 GHZ @ 1.36V BUT the Mainboard changes the VDDCR CPU itself, the highest Spike I got was 1.428 V (All Softwares display this)
Loadline Calibration is on Level 1

VDDCR SOC = 1.1V

RAM is 2933 currently.

So yeah why the VDDCR CPU get that high, I mean it shouldnt if I read Forums, it should get lower not higher


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehnoah*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I hope you can help me!
> 
> I currently Overclock my CPU (first AMD) I am now Stable on 3,8 GHZ @ 1.36V BUT the Mainboard changes the VDDCR CPU itself, the highest Spike I got was 1.428 V (All Softwares display this)
> Loadline Calibration is on Level 1
> 
> VDDCR SOC = 1.1V
> 
> RAM is 2933 currently.
> 
> So yeah why the VDDCR CPU get that high, I mean it shouldnt if I read Forums, it should get lower not higher


in hwinfo you should be looking at the cpu section above that . The reading that matters is CPU Core Voltage (Sv12 tfn)
vddcr cpu is not the voltage your cpu receives.


----------



## ehnoah

Yeah there it show real Values, so it is 1.294V up to 1.362V? So it working Properly? But what is VDDCR CPU and SOC then? (SOC is 1.1V for me since my RAM is 3200 but runs on 2933 right now)

Is VDCCR the Volt that is running and the Real Value is like 1.362V?


----------



## magnusavr

Thx for you answer







I have the noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4.

Im starting of with 3.7GHz and 1.325v. SOC 1.1v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What is your CPU cooler solution?
> 
> With RAM out of the equation (RAM at stock DOCP)
> Set your SOC to 1.1v
> LLC to 1 and optimized switching freq (LLC1 very important, don't use more than that, not needed)
> 
> If you're with a stock cooler I think you should OC to 3.7Ghz or 3.8Ghz no more.
> 
> With a proper air tower 3.9Ghz is fine.
> 
> With water cooling 4Ghz is fine.
> 
> Let's say you're on a stock cooler and want 3.7 stable....start with 1.3v and run CB15 a couple times, if that passes try wprime with 16 threads (see settings in wprime) and run teh 1024 test. If that passes your PC is stable.
> 
> In case one of these fail and you get a crash bump the vcore one notch up.
> 
> Your ceiling vcore should not exceed 1.42v...if you need more than that either use LLC2 or lower your clock speed.
> 
> Generally speaking you should achieve 3.7Ghz with way less than 1.4v...I would say 1.35v or most likely less but of course every chip varies.
> 
> I would (carefully) aim for at least 3.9Ghz if you have the proper air cooling and 4Ghz on water. (here I can get 4.05Ghz but at 1.43v which is on the unsafe range)
> 
> Word of advice: Don't pay attention to any software right now, none of them are giving the right numbers. My advice of LLC1 is based on my own measurements directly from the socket using a multimeter.
> 
> Your target max temperature should be 75c ...the chip can go higher but 75 max is the best way to ensure your chip is safe.
> 
> For example a 3770k can go over 80c no sweat...but that is not a 14nm chip, the smaller the lithography the more sensitive to voltage, temperature the chip is.
> 
> Ryzen has a max working temp before throttling of 95c so 80 should be fine, but since the platform is new we need to be careful. Maybe in a couple years we know if the chips can run constantly at 80 without any problems ot they degraded. Time will tell...for now, one has to be cautious.


----------



## Lermite

VDDCR is somehow the voltage the motherboard provides to the CPU cores.

CPU Core Voltage (VDI2 TFN) is the one the CPU cores really get.

SOC means System on Chip. It relates to everything that's inside the CPU apart the cores.
In contains the IMC (Integrated Memory Controler) so that's why a higher SOC voltage can help to stabilize the DRAM.

The SOC voltage can not go as high as the CPU Core voltage.
The usually advertised value is 0.95V and setting it above 1,2V is a good mean to fry the CPU.
So, making it to remain below 1,15V (or even 1.1V) would be careful.

But if the DRAM needs a higher SOC voltage to get stable, the issue is usually elsewhere, often in the DRAM timings.
A DRAM with suitable settings should not need the SOC voltage to be raised above 1,0V.


----------



## ehnoah

Hm put SOC on 0.95 seems still stable. Thanks


----------



## SaccoSVD

Is anyone experiencing failed boots with BIOS 0805?

Here the system crashes between loading windows and showing the welcome screen.

Happens 1 out of 2 attempts. On stock RAM and CPU settings too.

Once it boots is all fine.

Windows seems healthy, sfc scannow shows no errors.


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is anyone experiencing failed boots with BIOS 0805?
> 
> Here the system crashes between loading windows and showing the welcome screen.
> 
> Happens 1 out of 2 attempts. On stock RAM and CPU settings too.
> 
> Once it boots is all fine.


I'm fine in every case. Also my temps decreased (delta temps ofc because it's cooler in my ambient now) by 3-4°C. I don't know why but I'm even on OC (3,8GHz/2666MHz) stable with 1.325vcore, 1.1SoC and 1.35 DRAM.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is anyone experiencing failed boots with BIOS 0805?
> 
> Here the system crashes between loading windows and showing the welcome screen.
> 
> Happens 1 out of 2 attempts. On stock RAM and CPU settings too.
> 
> Once it boots is all fine.
> 
> Windows seems healthy, sfc scannow shows no errors.


No problems here.

May be with a clear c Mos and a reinstall for zen states.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> No problems here.
> 
> May be with a clear c Mos and a reinstall for zen states.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


Maybe a CMOS clear will fix it.

zen states kicks in later in the boot process so I guess that's not the problem. Unless the service starts earlier but I doubt it.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is anyone experiencing failed boots with BIOS 0805?
> 
> Here the system crashes between loading windows and showing the welcome screen.
> 
> Happens 1 out of 2 attempts. On stock RAM and CPU settings too.
> 
> Once it boots is all fine.
> 
> Windows seems healthy, sfc scannow shows no errors.


Such a timing for a crash is pretty unusual.
I have no clue what could be the cause but you should check these options are disabled in your bios setup:

AI Tweaker > EPU Power Saving Mode
Advanced > AMD CBS > Core Performance Boost
Both can alter the CPU stability.


----------



## sharyn

Hi boys and girls

After years of lurking my motherboard decided that it's time to finally write few words on this forum.
This week I bought RyZen r5 1500, Asus x370 prime and Corsair Vengeance® LPX 8GB CMK8GX4M2B3200C16R.
It works flawlessly, i had no problems with setting RAM on 3200 mhz, board works fine execpt one tiny problem. I cant overclock with manual voltage.
Every time when i try that CPU lock @ 1.5 Mhz and stays like that, only way I can OC is via offset+ . With both methods of overclock my voltage is all over the place. It varies from 1.36 V all till 1.45 V . Tried with BIOS 0612, BIOS 0803 and BIOS 0805 and all 3 had the same result.
Is there anything I can do?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think zenstates depends on Core Performance Boost. I tried disabling it recently just trying other things.

EPU is always off.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharyn*
> 
> Hi boys and girls
> 
> After years of lurking my motherboard decided that it's time to finally write few words on this forum.
> This week I bought RyZen r5 1500, Asus x370 prime and Corsair Vengeance® LPX 8GB CMK8GX4M2B3200C16R.
> It works flawlessly, i had no problems with setting RAM on 3200 mhz, board works fine execpt one tiny problem. I cant overclock with manual voltage.
> Every time when i try that CPU lock @ 1.5 Mhz and stays like that, only way I can OC is via offset+ . With both methods of overclock my voltage is all over the place. It varies from 1.36 V all till 1.45 V . Tried with BIOS 0612, BIOS 0803 and BIOS 0805 and all 3 had the same result.
> Is there anything I can do?


Haven't replicated this myself. Other users have found that setting vcore under 1.35 allows you to use manual voltage settings. Asus zen states can allow you to use a pstate overclock for higher voltages if that's what it takes to reach your goal

And welcome out of the shadows. Ryzen pushed many of us into posting.


----------



## sharyn

Tried even that, forgot to mention in post above, i tried change LLC to state 5. No result, still wont allow me to OC with manual voltage.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharyn*
> 
> Tried even that, forgot to mention in post above, i tried change LLC to state 5. No result, still wont allow me to OC with manual voltage.


Hm, well first I'd ask what you are using to measure your voltages. AI Suite? Cpu-Z? Hwinfo? screenshot whichever you're using. probably save time. Might be looking at vddcr_cpu instead of vcore . cpu-z and hwmonitor seem to pick up wrong sensor reading unpredictably. Similar ranges but vddcr cpu is not what your cpu gets. VID still shows up in my cpu-z. Hwinfo's sv12-tfn reading is the closest to accurate for software. AI suite I have seen report vddcr instead of vcore as well but that may have been an earlier version.

The issue you're having is not specific to any motherboard. Something that's in amd's agesa and clearly doesn't affect all chips. What frequency are you trying to overclock to?


----------



## sharyn

There is no specific frequency, I'm still playing







but this is making my life harder. I'm using hwinfo

3.85 GHz @ 1.36
I used google and find out that I'm not the only one who has that problem. the solution is to turn off cool and quiet feature in bios. but I fail to find it









Found the solution, best suited for my lazy ass. Asus ZenStates allow you to change pstates from windows, easy as pie.


----------



## iga2iga

There is info that enabling extreme vddcr cpu profile will enable all phases. This will let lower vrm temps.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iga2iga*
> 
> There is info that enabling extreme vddcr cpu profile will enable all phases. This will let lower vrm temps.


Where did you find that?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Phew, just finally managed to get memory at 2933MHz together with CPU at near 4.0GHz.


Just got to see now if I can tighten timings a bit.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Phew, just finally managed to get memory at 2933MHz together with CPU at near 4.0GHz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got to see now if I can tighten timings a bit.


Nice









DId you try my XMP profile?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Alright I need some help, I can't figure out the OC on this board. I know it should be simple but something just isn't clicking. Is there a safe jumping point to start with that someone would be willing to share?

also for verification Tdie on HWiNfo64 is the number to watch correct?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Alright I need some help, I can't figure out the OC on this board. I know it should be simple but something just isn't clicking. Is there a safe jumping point to start with that someone would be willing to share?
> 
> also for verification Tdie on HWiNfo64 is the number to watch correct?


yes, Tdie is the 'correct' cpu temp!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Phew, just finally managed to get memory at 2933MHz together with CPU at near 4.0GHz.
> 
> 
> Just got to see now if I can tighten timings a bit.


Glad you got it figured out...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Alright I need some help, I can't figure out the OC on this board. I know it should be simple but something just isn't clicking. Is there a safe jumping point to start with that someone would be willing to share?
> 
> also for verification Tdie on HWiNfo64 is the number to watch correct?


Yes. tdie works

assuming the ram is running fast enough for you the cpu side can be approached any number of ways.

you have an adequate cooler. approach to oc varies by comfort level. Sneak up to it, or just make a big jump. below is how I'd sneak up to it.

set vcore to 1.35
vcore llc to, auto, 1, 2 or 3 auto is pretty good.
set multiplier to your target frequency. 3.8. 3.9. whichever. that'd be 38 or 39. Custom multiplier setting has no benefit, still buggy last I checked
reboot
if your cpu is happy it'll wind up in windows. check frequency and thermals in hwinfo. run test. cinebench is fast and dirty. If it doesn't black screen (low vcore, sometimes temps but should not happen with h110) you face the choice of further testing or raising frequency. or lowering vcore at the same frequency. Jump size if going up is up to you, lowering vcore again, up to you. You'll find what makes sense to you with practice.

ALWAYS check your vcore setting if an overclock fails and you wind up at bios. I'm not yet convinced that latest versions will prevent a bug from raising vcore settings after a failed oc when you use the offset method to set voltage in bios.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Yes. tdie works
> 
> assuming the ram is running fast enough for you the cpu side can be approached any number of ways.
> 
> you have an adequate cooler. approach to oc varies by comfort level. Sneak up to it, or just make a big jump. below is how I'd sneak up to it.
> 
> set vcore to 1.35
> vcore llc to, auto, 1, 2 or 3 auto is pretty good.
> set multiplier to your target frequency. 3.8. 3.9. whichever. that'd be 38 or 39. Custom multiplier setting has no benefit, still buggy last I checked
> reboot
> if your cpu is happy it'll wind up in windows. check frequency and thermals in hwinfo. run test. cinebench is fast and dirty. If it doesn't black screen (low vcore, sometimes temps but should not happen with h110) you face the choice of further testing or raising frequency. or lowering vcore at the same frequency. Jump size if going up is up to you, lowering vcore again, up to you. You'll find what makes sense to you with practice.
> 
> ALWAYS check your vcore setting if an overclock fails and you wind up at bios. I'm not yet convinced that latest versions will prevent a bug from raising vcore settings after a failed oc when you use the offset method to set voltage in bios.


Alright thank you, one thing of note though when I'm looking at the screen I see FID and DID, When I last tried it I was using the FID option to increase the core clock is this correct?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Alright I was having trouble uploading images by editing.

I used the quick and dirty guide you posted and this is what I ended up with.

There are some changes from the images such as Ram being run at original speed (DOCP is actually rams rated speed but board seems to prefer 2133.)\
NOTE: With the Ram I tried running at the speeds and voltages you see in the pictures, however upon reboot of system it failed and reverted back. So far after setting back to stock for RAM at least it appear to not do that anymore.







And it was Cinebench(ish) stable across multiple runs of it. Can do more. I'm wondering about these temps though do they seem about normal for this as an OC?

EDIT2:

Reinstalled Corsair Link software and seems to be reading the correct temps now.

I also had to back off to 3.9 even and also lowered the voltage to 1.35 even within Bios. The system actually seems snappier at these settings and also (I know quick and dirty as it was stated) passed many many runs of Cinebench back to back. Highest temps were 60c on Tdie.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I don't use FID and DID so I cannot comment about that. I leave the CPU core ratio in auto and just set the desired clock speed.

What I actually do is to use Zenstates so i set the VRM and RAM but leave the CPU clock and vcore on auto from the BIOS. Personally I find it much better than OCing from the BIOS cause I can lower the max clock before installing any windows update. Also I can downclock at idle which I guess helps with temperatures (tho there's no soft that gives you per core temperature yet). I don't know if FID/DID let's you.

LLC1 is right. 1.35v should give you around 1.33v at load.

No software is giving the right vcore at load so forget what they report. You need a multimeter to be sure.

I don't think you need any extra CPU current capability.

Maybe SOC at 1.1v will help you getting your RAM running. Or 1.15v


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Alright I was having trouble uploading images by editing.
> 
> I used the quick and dirty guide you posted and this is what I ended up with.
> 
> There are some changes from the images such as Ram being run at original speed (DOCP is actually rams rated speed but board seems to prefer 2133.)\
> NOTE: With the Ram I tried running at the speeds and voltages you see in the pictures, however upon reboot of system it failed and reverted back. So far after setting back to stock for RAM at least it appear to not do that anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was Cinebench(ish) stable across multiple runs of it. Can do more. I'm wondering about these temps though do they seem about normal for this as an OC?
> 
> EDIT2:
> 
> Reinstalled Corsair Link software and seems to be reading the correct temps now.
> 
> I also had to back off to 3.9 even and also lowered the voltage to 1.35 even within Bios. The system actually seems snappier at these settings and also (I know quick and dirty as it was stated) passed many many runs of Cinebench back to back. Highest temps were 60c on Tdie.


temps are decent and yes they're normal. multiple cinebench runs back to back is not the most thorough test but without ram overclocked you're unlikely to encounter issues just as it stands.

With the asus boards and my fat fingers I usually leave the Custom CPU Core Ratio set to auto and enter the multiplier. Result is the same.

Ram's you're next goal. DOCP uses the values from the xmp profile which are unfortunately INTEL friendly. In this case not Ryzen friendly.

Would suggest turning off DOCP, note that it can be helpful, it sets values that we can't access yet but the whole banana is apparently too big to swallow . Just not a fit.

So overclock tuner off First try, shotgun approach (usually not successful at higher frequencies but 2666 might be nice enough and time lost if unsuccessful pretty low)

memory frequency set to ddr4-2666

dram timing control manually enter the primary timings for your kit 16 18 18 18 36 I believe. that's tcl 16 trcdwr, trcdrd and trp at 18 tRAS at 36 leave the rest at auto for now.
set dram voltage to rated I believe that's 1.2 but I'm not sure.
(all these settings should be visible on the sticker side of the ram, on the detailed view of the kit at newegg etc)

reboot , may attempt to train and fail, may boot clean, or anywhere in between. if you wind up back at the bios after a failure check all voltages, lower ram frequency to 2400 and reboot.

One of these two should just work at this point.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> temps are decent and yes they're normal. multiple cinebench runs back to back is not the most thorough test but without ram overclocked you're unlikely to encounter issues just as it stands.
> 
> With the asus boards and my fat fingers I usually leave the Custom CPU Core Ratio set to auto and enter the multiplier. Result is the same.
> 
> Ram's you're next goal. DOCP uses the values from the xmp profile which are unfortunately INTEL friendly. In this case not Ryzen friendly.
> 
> Would suggest turning off DOCP, note that it can be helpful, it sets values that we can't access yet but the whole banana is apparently too big to swallow . Just not a fit.
> 
> So overclock tuner off First try, shotgun approach (usually not successful at higher frequencies but 2666 might be nice enough and time lost if unsuccessful pretty low)
> 
> memory frequency set to ddr4-2666
> 
> dram timing control manually enter the primary timings for your kit 16 18 18 18 36 I believe. that's tcl 16 trcdwr, trcdrd and trp at 18 tRAS at 36 leave the rest at auto for now.
> set dram voltage to rated I believe that's 1.2 but I'm not sure.
> (all these settings should be visible on the sticker side of the ram, on the detailed view of the kit at newegg etc)
> 
> reboot , may attempt to train and fail, may boot clean, or anywhere in between. if you wind up back at the bios after a failure check all voltages, lower ram frequency to 2400 and reboot.
> 
> One of these two should just work at this point.


I'll give this a shot. I know the kit itself is rated for the 2666Mhz but I also know that this board really doesn't like it. I had it running cinebench at 1.257 for ram voltage but that was a bit much for my tastes. I'm going to create this OC as a profile first and then start messing with the RAM and see where things go.

Thank you very much for the input.


----------



## chilledheart

hi all,

I have some memory issues with X370-PRO.
Firstly, UEFI doesn't recognize full memory, but halt.
And X370-PRO neither boots with DOCP(XMP configuration) nor any rate above 2133.

My build is Ryzen 1700X and G.SKILL's F4-3200C16-16GTZR (Hynix A-die) (more details at cpu-z: https://valid.x86.fr/711ti8) .
Both of memory sticks can be detected and found in spd.




The first issue is really annoying and I have tried with swap positions from A2-B2 to A1-B1, A1-B2, A1-A2, B1-B2, but with no luck.
With CMOS reset, same result.

Could someone help find what's going wrong? Much appreciate it


----------



## lb_felipe

Good or bad news. I have got a black screen crash now with DRAM at 2133MHz.

I think I can eliminate the over 2133MHz factor to those variables that may been causing those crashes.

Very likely the crashes are caused by AI Suite, AIDA64, CPU-Z or the sum of some of them.

I said it may be a good news because who has DRAMs with Hyundai chips, rated over 2400MHz can be unconcerned about that fact.

The crash came when I was wacthing to YouTube videos, with those three programs open. I really sorry if I must to desactivate AI Suite, because I can not emulate exactly the same fan speed behavior on "FAN from BIOS. A member already have given the advice, but I was no able to do it as it should be.

On the Hardwareluxx they say for just to do that, that is, drop down those apps. I need them. I hope a new BIOS version fixes everthing.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Glad you got it figured out...


I just followed settings from here:

and went full manual.
I have to RMA this MB tomorrow because of non working lights as they are also indicators and POST lights. I'll save settings to disk but also hope to get newer edition of MB, This one is indicated as Rev,x.0x and that sounds like some very first or pre-production edition.
I have 2 years warranty with 6 month no questions asked return policy. Store/dealer has obligation to replace or give money back during first 6 month and can't do any repairs if I don't agree. Will see what will happen in next week to 10 days.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Alright thank you, one thing of note though when I'm looking at the screen I see FID and DID, When I last tried it I was using the FID option to increase the core clock is this correct?


FID and DID (always both) are one way to set the CPU frequency.
CPU Frequency = FID / DID x 200
By example, if FID=152 and DID=8, the frequency is 3,8 Ghz.
Setting FID while letting DID to auto makes no sense.

The other way is to let Custom CPU Core Ratio to Auto, then set the multiplier to the field just below.
As this multiplier applies to the bus frequency (~100 MHz), 38 will lead to 3,8 Ghz.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> FID and DID (always both) are one way to set the CPU frequency.
> CPU Frequency = FID / DID x 200
> By example, if FID=152 and DID=8, the frequency is 3,8 Ghz.
> Setting FID while letting DID to auto makes no sense.
> 
> The other way is to let Custom CPU Core Ratio to Auto, then set the multiplier to the field just below.
> As this multiplier applies to the bus frequency (~100 MHz), 38 will lead to 3,8 Ghz.


This is why I am asking though to find out what I need to look at. This bios is quite a big difference coming from the FX cpu's.
As it stands right now I've been running 3.9 all night without a single crash. This with multiple programs running and playing CSGO for 3+ hours. I'll be doing more testing as I seem to get around stock temps right now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Now the Ryzen timing checker is working again, all of the sudden.... no idea.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Just because I see people constantly asking about LLC on this board and what's a good OC. Here is all my data, multimeter vs software sensors.

LLC Auto: Tends to be jumpy on the multimeter. I didn't like this one.

LLC1: This is what I use (1.425v 4.05Ghz)

Idle:
HwInfo: 1.419v
CPUz: varies between 1.428 and 1.45v
Multimeter:1.425v

Load:
Hwinfo: 1.362v stable
CPUz: varies between 1.416v and 1.47v
Multimeter: 1.39v stable

---

At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC3
Windows was unstable, took me 3 times to boot. And only could probe idle voltages, as soon as I wanted to launch wprime windows froze.

Idle:
HWInfo: 1.35V (steady)
Multimeter: all over the place, from 1.2V to 1.38V
Couldn't test CPUz

---

4Ghz: 40x multiplier - 1.375V vcore setting - LLC4

At idle:
BIOS and HWinfo = 1.375V (steady)
CPUz = mostly 1.352 (and jumps up to 1.373 and is all around the place)
Multimeter = 1.385V (steady)

At load:
HWinfo = 1.362V (steady)
CPUz = mostly 1.428V (and jumps too)
Multimeter = 1.397V (steady)

At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC4

Idle:
HWInfo: 1.35V (closest but still not the right number)
CPUz: 1.330V (jumps to 1.52V....what?)
Multimeter 1.359V (steady)

Load:
HWinfo: 1.337V (what?)
CPUz: 1.319V (what?)
Multimeter 1.370V (steady)

---

At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC5

Idle:
HWInfo: 1.231V (steady)
CPUz: 1.199V to 1.450V (close)
Multimeter: 1.250V to 1.48V (unstable, all over the place, never over 1.48 tho but still crazy), you def don't want 1.48V in your chip (although they're at idle) the craziest is that this happens at stock speed/volt....I can't imagine at 1.37V or 1.4V setting.

Load:
HWInfo: 1.031V (steady)
CPUz: 1.199V (steady)
---
Conclusion from what I've seen in the multimeter.

Most important conclusion is: Don't rely on software, NONE are giving the right readings. Tried CPUz, HWInfo, OCCT, HWMon.

If you want to believe what software is telling you is up to you, but most likely you're either undervolting your CPU or frying it cause none of those readings are true. The ONLY way to get the actual numbers is to probe directly on the socket with a multimeter (aka, the numbers I posted above)

LLC1 is your friend, LLC2 too. (though I didn't test LLC2)

LLC3 is bad, is unstable.

LLC4 and LLC5 are dangerous, they give you vboost instead of vdroop. Which means you can fry your CPU with string peaks while transitioning from Load to Idle.

Since you should use LLC1 you don't need extra CPU power capability.


----------



## Lermite

While struggling to find the right timings to stabilize my DRAM at a higher frequency than 2933 MHz, I have found out the applied values to some timings on "Auto" are different on the two DRAM modules.
Both modules are 8Gb HOF 3600 C17 (HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C)

2933 Mhz:
Trdwr: A: 6 B: 6
Twrrd: *A: 4 B: 3*

3333 Mhz:
Trdwr: *A: 6 B: 7*
Twrrd: A: 3 B: 3

Does it look normal to you, or would my DRAM have some issue?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> This is why I am asking though to find out what I need to look at. This bios is quite a big difference coming from the FX cpu's.
> As it stands right now I've been running 3.9 all night without a single crash. This with multiple programs running and playing CSGO for 3+ hours. I'll be doing more testing as I seem to get around stock temps right now.


Changing DID led to problems. OC's targets not divisible by 25 = ***barbecue. on previous bios. Concluded then that fiddling with FID/DID was not worth the headache though round numbers for frequency hits me right in the OCD.

Glad to see the system is being happy


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> While struggling to find the right timings to stabilize my DRAM at a higher frequency than 2933 MHz, I have found out the applied values to some timings on "Auto" are different on the two DRAM modules.
> Both modules are 8Gb HOF 3600 C17 (HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C)
> 
> 2933 Mhz:
> Trdwr: A: 6 B: 6
> Twrrd: *A: 4 B: 3*
> 
> 3333 Mhz:
> Trdwr: *A: 6 B: 7*
> Twrrd: A: 3 B: 3
> 
> Does it look normal to you, or would my DRAM have some issue?


IMC is actually two discrete controllers. one per channel. Have you tried swapping the sticks and checking results? Might indicate it's specific to the modules and not the controllers.
.


----------



## AzuiSleet

Wanted to share my experience with the PRIME X370-Pro and an 1800X:

I've got my 1800X running stock on the Prime, with the TridentZ RGB Hynix memory (F4-3200C16-8GTZR) @ 2933. I can run all the torture tests just fine. I've done some preliminary testing with virtualization in Windows after seeing some of the feedback about crashing even in Windows Subsystem for Linux, and nothing seems to be unstable there. There are a couple of pain points that I've experienced though:

- If I load up 8/16 cores in OCCT, the motherboard seems to emit a rather annoying whine (VRMs?)

- Regardless of if I use JEDEC settings or XMP (2133 through 2933) with no other overclocks, my system will lock up after a while at idle load sitting on the Windows desktop. The only remedy that worked was changing LLC level from Auto to 1. It makes me wonder if I've accidentally aged some components messing around with BIOS settings.

Setting the LLC level to 1 with CPU Voltage set to Auto (1.35v in BIOS) seems to report peaks of 1.54v in hwinfo. Should I instead be setting a manual voltage if I intend to use LLC Level 1?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Changing DID led to problems. OC's targets not divisible by 25 = ***barbecue. on previous bios. Concluded then that fiddling with FID/DID was not worth the headache though round numbers for frequency hits me right in the OCD.
> 
> Glad to see the system is being happy


Been running all day without issues, There was some slight stuttering while playing CSGO a few hours ago but that seems to have corrected itself after a single bump to the voltage. DID at this point is taken off auto and set to 8 and it's been running without issues as stated.

I had 4.0 booting windows at least with 1.38-1.4 but no matter what once I loaded a stress test it would insta crash the system. Since the highest Tdie temp I have seen is 60.5 while testing I may play around with the again. I've still got about 15c on the Tctl temps before the supposed throttling.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> IMC is actually two discrete controllers. one per channel. Have you tried swapping the sticks and checking results? Might indicate it's specific to the modules and not the controllers.
> .


Thanks for this useful advice.

Unfortunately, after the swapping of the modules, the motherboard acted as if it was soft bricked.
I have finally found out that one of the stick went totally defective: it was not even able to boot at 2133 Mhz any more. That's why the bios setup was unreachable.

I've replaced these sticks by my old ones: G-Skill RipJaws V 2666 C15 (F4-2666C15D-16GVR).
Both run normally but the timings still have this asymmetry, and it remains the same after the swapping of the sticks.










That means one of my IMC has some issue, and perhaps my motherboard has one too because it could have fried somehow my freshly defective DRAM module.

So, to make is simpler, almost everything went wrong is my computer


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzuiSleet*
> 
> Wanted to share my experience with the PRIME X370-Pro and an 1800X:
> 
> I've got my 1800X running stock on the Prime, with the TridentZ RGB Hynix memory (F4-3200C16-8GTZR) @ 2933. I can run all the torture tests just fine. I've done some preliminary testing with virtualization in Windows after seeing some of the feedback about crashing even in Windows Subsystem for Linux, and nothing seems to be unstable there. There are a couple of pain points that I've experienced though:
> 
> - If I load up 8/16 cores in OCCT, the motherboard seems to emit a rather annoying whine (VRMs?)
> 
> - Regardless of if I use JEDEC settings or XMP (2133 through 2933) with no other overclocks, my system will lock up after a while at idle load sitting on the Windows desktop. The only remedy that worked was changing LLC level from Auto to 1. It makes me wonder if I've accidentally aged some components messing around with BIOS settings.
> 
> Setting the LLC level to 1 with CPU Voltage set to Auto (1.35v in BIOS) seems to report peaks of 1.54v in hwinfo. Should I instead be setting a manual voltage if I intend to use LLC Level 1?


If you are at stock, no cpu overclock. Not a problem. Chip handles it's own power and high peaks will happen under XFR. 1 should be fine, 2 even.
The at idle behaviour may be related to sleep/resume. if you have a cold boot problem where your memory doesn't start reliably at higher frequency sleep/resume will likely be a headache.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Thanks for this useful advice.
> 
> Unfortunately, after the swapping of the modules, the motherboard acted as if it was soft bricked.
> I have finally found out that one of the stick went totally defective: it was not even able to boot at 2133 Mhz any more. That's why the bios setup was unreachable.
> 
> I've replaced these sticks by my old ones: G-Skill RipJaws V 2666 C15 (F4-2666C15D-16GVR).
> Both run normally but the timings still have this asymmetry, and it remains the same after the swapping of the sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means one of my IMC has some issue, and perhaps my motherboard has one too because it could have fried somehow my freshly defective DRAM module.
> 
> So, to make is simpler, almost everything went wrong is my computer


Sorry to hear the HoF seems bad. There could be a problem with the motherboard yes, or one of the cpu's channels. variance between channels does not indicate there is a problem with either. Without additional cpu's/motherboards finding out would be a challenge.. not what we want.







If the HoF still worked in any slot Thaiphoon might have been useful to check it for corruption in the spd table. A step I would have suggested eventually since Thaiphoon's paid version allows xmp profiles to be edited safely and corrupted spd tables to be repaired. This has saved many a gskill tridentz rgb owner from hassling with rma's and not something I anticipate will be fun with HoF.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Sorry to hear the HoF seems bad. There could be a problem with the motherboard yes, or one of the cpu's channels. variance between channels does not indicate there is a problem with either. Without additional cpu's/motherboards finding out would be a challenge.. not what we want.


Yes, knowing that either my 1700 or my Asus Prime X370 is defective does not make me happy, especially because I'm too broke to buy any spare part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> If the HoF still worked in any slot Thaiphoon might have been useful to check it for corruption in the spd table. A step I would have suggested eventually since Thaiphoon's paid version allows xmp profiles to be edited safely and corrupted spd tables to be repaired. This has saved many a gskill tridentz rgb owner from hassling with rma's and not something I anticipate will be fun with HoF.


This is good to know. I already have the free version of Thaiphoon but I didn't know the paid version could correct and rewrite the SPD data.
But even if my defective module was able to boot, I would not be sure that such a soft repair would have been enough to make this module to work normally again.

Once I get my HOF repaired or replaced, I'll try to overclock my G-Skill, to check if one module ends up fried again, before I mount back the HOF, because it's the only test I can afford


----------



## bardacuda

Hey all. I haven't been keeping up with the Ryzen stuff lately but I see there's an official BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6 out now. Just wondering if they fixed the cold boot issues with overclocked RAM only booting at 1.2V.

If not, what have people been doing to get around this? Can you use the ZenStates app to set RAM clocks/timings after booting, or does that only let you set the CPU P-state?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Hey all. I haven't been keeping up with the Ryzen stuff lately but I see there's an official BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6 out now. Just wondering if they fixed the cold boot issues with overclocked RAM only booting at 1.2V.
> 
> If not, what have people been doing to get around this? Can you use the ZenStates app to set RAM clocks/timings after booting, or does that only let you set the CPU P-state?


Might not see the cold boot work-around if a universal solution is found. It'll get buried where we can't see it.

zenstates does not let us adjust ram clocks/timings. Just adjust pstates on the fly and if we want to apply them at start in win or linux.


----------



## bardacuda

So the cold boot issues are still there then? That's a bummer...


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So the cold boot issues are still there then? That's a bummer...


Is bios booting ram at 1.2v?
I'm running 16gb (2x8) 3200Mhz at 1.35v and i have no boot issues with agesa 1.0.0.6 bios.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Just because I see people constantly asking about LLC on this board and what's a good OC. Here is all my data, multimeter vs software sensors.
> 
> LLC Auto: Tends to be jumpy on the multimeter. I didn't like this one.
> 
> LLC1: This is what I use (1.425v 4.05Ghz)
> 
> Idle:
> HwInfo: 1.419v
> CPUz: varies between 1.428 and 1.45v
> Multimeter:1.425v
> 
> Load:
> Hwinfo: 1.362v stable
> CPUz: varies between 1.416v and 1.47v
> Multimeter: 1.39v stable
> 
> ---
> 
> At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC3
> Windows was unstable, took me 3 times to boot. And only could probe idle voltages, as soon as I wanted to launch wprime windows froze.
> 
> Idle:
> HWInfo: 1.35V (steady)
> Multimeter: all over the place, from 1.2V to 1.38V
> Couldn't test CPUz
> 
> ---
> 
> 4Ghz: 40x multiplier - 1.375V vcore setting - LLC4
> 
> At idle:
> BIOS and HWinfo = 1.375V (steady)
> CPUz = mostly 1.352 (and jumps up to 1.373 and is all around the place)
> Multimeter = 1.385V (steady)
> 
> At load:
> HWinfo = 1.362V (steady)
> CPUz = mostly 1.428V (and jumps too)
> Multimeter = 1.397V (steady)
> 
> At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC4
> 
> Idle:
> HWInfo: 1.35V (closest but still not the right number)
> CPUz: 1.330V (jumps to 1.52V....what?)
> Multimeter 1.359V (steady)
> 
> Load:
> HWinfo: 1.337V (what?)
> CPUz: 1.319V (what?)
> Multimeter 1.370V (steady)
> 
> ---
> 
> At stock clock/volt (36x / 1.35V) LLC5
> 
> Idle:
> HWInfo: 1.231V (steady)
> CPUz: 1.199V to 1.450V (close)
> Multimeter: 1.250V to 1.48V (unstable, all over the place, never over 1.48 tho but still crazy), you def don't want 1.48V in your chip (although they're at idle) the craziest is that this happens at stock speed/volt....I can't imagine at 1.37V or 1.4V setting.
> 
> Load:
> HWInfo: 1.031V (steady)
> CPUz: 1.199V (steady)
> ---
> Conclusion from what I've seen in the multimeter.
> 
> Most important conclusion is: Don't rely on software, NONE are giving the right readings. Tried CPUz, HWInfo, OCCT, HWMon.
> 
> If you want to believe what software is telling you is up to you, but most likely you're either undervolting your CPU or frying it cause none of those readings are true. The ONLY way to get the actual numbers is to probe directly on the socket with a multimeter (aka, the numbers I posted above)
> 
> LLC1 is your friend, LLC2 too. (though I didn't test LLC2)
> 
> LLC3 is bad, is unstable.
> 
> LLC4 and LLC5 are dangerous, they give you vboost instead of vdroop. Which means you can fry your CPU with string peaks while transitioning from Load to Idle.
> 
> Since you should use LLC1 you don't need extra CPU power capability.


Thanks for sharing.

Everyone should know not to use LLC4 and LLC5 so they avoid frying cpu. But how? Sticky this post?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah I think it has to be at the top for new users.







I'm getting tired of repeating this info over and over on these crazy AIO threads.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Is bios booting ram at 1.2v?
> I'm running 16gb (2x8) 3200Mhz at 1.35v and i have no boot issues with agesa 1.0.0.6 bios.


From what I understand that is what is happening in the pre 08xx BIOSes. I'm not sure how much the cold boot issues are due to that...and how much is due to the CPU's IMC cold bug.

Personally I have issues booting at anything above 2133 on 0604.
At 2400 will loop 5 times, then boot at 2133 and force me into BIOS settings. All my OC settings are still there (3.8GHz CPU / 2400MHz RAM) so I can boot normally from there, but it's still pretty annoying.
At 2666 it won't boot at all and I'm forced to reset CMOS. Once or twice it actually did...and when it did it was perfectly stable. Passed HCI memtest and IBT, etc. with flying colours. Problem is getting it to boot in the first place.

I still haven't tried 0805 yet but I'll be doing that shortly...just curious where we were at with those issues first.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I still haven't tried 0805 yet but I'll be doing that shortly...just curious where we were at with those issues first.


You should definitely do that. 0805 is far superior. It allowed me to use my 64Gb kit at 2399mhz. Previously I could only use 2666


----------



## bardacuda

So no cold boot issues for you Sacco?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So no cold boot issues for you Sacco?


No, never had any.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yeah I think it has to be at the top for new users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of repeating this info over and over on these crazy AIO threads.


Your post will be in the depths of the abyss in a few days and will only be found when some one searches "fried cpu"









This is on Asus. They should highlight LLC4-LLC5 in red with warning


----------



## Bo55

The question that needs to be answered to us Prime Pro owners and other mid range AM4 board owners is when will we be able to actually RUN STABLE using the higher memory dividers that can be selected in the Bios? Iam currently sitting at 3200mhz c14 1.37v stable and want to be able to select AT LEAST 3466 and run stable. By absolute fluke my system booted into windows at 3466 not long ago using 16-16-16-16-36 1T, Procodt 68.8, 1.39v, soc 1.150, but barely made it past 30 seconds and Blue screened, i cant for the life of me get it back no matter what i try. My memory is rated at 3733 stock DOCP profile, (B-die 2x 8gb modules). Is it a case of AMD still working on it at this very moment does anyone know? or does it seem like 3466 and over are just there for show and never really going to happen anytime soon? I have to be honest iam not keen on waiting 6 months+ to get 3466 and over working, seems like were just beta testing this stuff :s If Ryzen performs better the higher you go with memory frequency, AMD and motherboard manufacturers would want to get it working asap.


----------



## chroniclard

I can boot 3466 but don't have the knowledge to get it memtest stable.







sat at 2933 at the moment as don't know what to do.


----------



## malakudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> The question that needs to be answered to us Prime Pro owners and other mid range AM4 board owners is when will we be able to actually RUN STABLE using the higher memory dividers that can be selected in the Bios? Iam currently sitting at 3200mhz c14 1.37v stable and want to be able to select AT LEAST 3466 and run stable. By absolute fluke my system booted into windows at 3466 not long ago using 16-16-16-16-36 1T, Procodt 68.8, 1.39v, soc 1.150, but barely made it past 30 seconds and Blue screened, i cant for the life of me get it back no matter what i try. My memory is rated at 3733 stock DOCP profile, (B-die 2x 8gb modules). Is it a case of AMD still working on it at this very moment does anyone know? or does it seem like 3466 and over are just there for show and never really going to happen anytime soon? I have to be honest iam not keen on waiting 6 months+ to get 3466 and over working, seems like were just beta testing this stuff :s If Ryzen performs better the higher you go with memory frequency, AMD and motherboard manufacturers would want to get it working asap.


Going from 2133 to 3200 you improved Infinity Fablic (IF from now on) clock from 1066 to 1600, a 50% increase. Going from 1600 to 1866 is a 15% increase, and cross-ccx core latency will only reduce by a very small amount (around 5%). cross-ccx core latency is around 120ns at 1333MHz IF, and drops to 110ns at 1600MHz IF. So, running above DDR4-3200 will not improve performance very much. I would expect 104-105ns of cross-ccx core latency at 1866.
Even DDR4-4000, which would result in 25% increase in IF frequency (1600 to 2000) would not result in much higher performance. I would expect a cross-ccx core latency at around 100ns. Of course, memory-bandwidth hungry applications would benefit from it, but if we are talking about cross-ccx core latency (which is what Infinity Fabric frequency dictates), I think 1600 MHz (DDR4-3200) is more than enough.


----------



## gupsterg

This seems like the thread where Asus Prime X370 Pro owners discuss there board, I had a little question.

Do owners think their UEFI is gimped?

I have noted posts stating there is no PState OC'ing on this board. Then also CLDO_VDDP is not accessible on an AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> I can boot 3466 but don't have the knowledge to get it memtest stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat at 2933 at the moment as don't know what to do.


What are your settings to boot at 3466? I might try them out and see if it works for me. thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malakudi*
> 
> Going from 2133 to 3200 you improved Infinity Fablic (IF from now on) clock from 1066 to 1600, a 50% increase. Going from 1600 to 1866 is a 15% increase, and cross-ccx core latency will only reduce by a very small amount (around 5%). cross-ccx core latency is around 120ns at 1333MHz IF, and drops to 110ns at 1600MHz IF. So, running above DDR4-3200 will not improve performance very much. I would expect 104-105ns of cross-ccx core latency at 1866.
> Even DDR4-4000, which would result in 25% increase in IF frequency (1600 to 2000) would not result in much higher performance. I would expect a cross-ccx core latency at around 100ns. Of course, memory-bandwidth hungry applications would benefit from it, but if we are talking about cross-ccx core latency (which is what Infinity Fabric frequency dictates), I think 1600 MHz (DDR4-3200) is more than enough.


Cheers for the reply. Hmm from what ive seen and read so far, higher frequency is scaling pretty good with these cpu's. Imo CPU intensive programs and games will definitely benefit from the increase in bandwidth and drop in latency along with improvements in just about everything else. I do quite a bit of benching and tuning on my system so it depends what you use your PC for at the end of the day. For me, i need the extra frequency. Now seeing as though AGESA 1006 was supposed to fix alot of memory issues, it hasnt addressed going over 3200. If were not meant to go over that, then they shouldnt have put those dividers in the bios to get peoples attention.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This seems like the thread where Asus Prime X370 Pro owners discuss there board, I had a little question.
> 
> Do owners think their UEFI is gimped?
> 
> I have noted posts stating there is no PState OC'ing on this board. Then also CLDO_VDDP is not accessible on an AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI.


*waves*

gimped. yes. release information for the bios is non existent. no helpful guy from asus drops in here.


----------



## malakudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> What are your settings to boot at 3466? I might try them out and see if it works for me. thanks.
> Cheers for the reply. Hmm from what ive seen and read so far, higher frequency is scaling pretty good with these cpu's. Imo CPU intensive programs and games will definitely benefit from the increase in bandwidth and drop in latency along with improvements in just about everything else. I do quite a bit of benching and tuning on my system so it depends what you use your PC for at the end of the day. For me, i need the extra frequency. Now seeing as though AGESA 1006 was supposed to fix alot of memory issues, it hasnt addressed going over 3200. If were not meant to go over that, then they shouldnt have put those dividers in the bios to get peoples attention.


Well, Ryzen will never get cross-ccx core latency at the level of intra-ccx core latency. intra-ccx core latency is at 40-42ns (similar to Intel). So going from 110ns to 105ns or 100ns will not improve much your performance. Making most RAM modules to work on their reference speed, up to 3200, should be the goal for AMD. My 3200 modules ran fine at 2933 and almost stable at 3066 but can't run at 3200 no matter what. I would be happy if they could run at 3200.


----------



## crakej

It's a shame we don't have someone like @elmor popping in here to give us some real advice and get some direct feedback about bios. This board is no cheapo, but I sometimes feel like we're second class clients. We bought different boards, but we should get the same support.

I'm 'stuck' at 32000 now with my trident z 4266's, can't get any reliability over that, but the few times i did boot, it was really snappy. I personally feel like as our boards have a setting for 4000mhz ram, they should be able to run it.


----------



## Lermite

3200 is not that bad on an AM4 mobo, even with 4266 modules.

Before my HOF 3600 C17 go totally wrong, I could boot until 3333 Mhz, but despite all the timings I tried, Memtest always found errors above 2933 MHz.
I could have be happy at 2933 14-13-13-28, but one of this modules had to kill itself.

Now, I'm stuck with a crappy set of 2666 C15, waiting for my HOF to be replaced.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I had to RMA my board today just as I got to grips with BIOS, OC and Ram. The lights were out for some time now and it's better to get new one now. Hopefully will get some newer version this one was 1.01.


----------



## Bo55

Ok so i may have solved my issue. I was scratching my head thinking how else could i get this thing to boot at 3466 so out of curiosity i decided to take the cmos battery out for 10mins and also removed my ram and put them back in again. Turned my pc on loaded into the bios, load optimised defaults, save and restart, got back into the bios and selected 3466 memory strap, 16-16-16-16-36 1T, Procodt 60, soc 1.10 and set dram voltage to 1.42v and bam im back into windows. Subtimings left on Auto. Now i can actually do a few benchmarks and play some games. Will post some results tomorrow, also bare in mind its not 100% stable but im working on it. Hope that method helps anyone.


----------



## elzhi

hey, quick question, do i need to install any drivers etc, for this motherboard ?

or does all the required stuff gets installed automatically by windows update ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> hey, quick question, do i need to install any drivers etc, for this motherboard ?
> 
> or does all the required stuff gets installed automatically by windows update ?


Most essential drivers will be installed by W10 but as usual they are more or less basic so getting new drivers from manufacturer's site is recommended.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> hey, quick question, do i need to install any drivers etc, for this motherboard ?
> 
> or does all the required stuff gets installed automatically by windows update ?


I think you only need to install the Ryzen chipset drivers. Don't use the AI suite...it's crap at the moment and the fan controller adds instability when overclocking.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Some drivers are not installed by default like USB3/3.1 drivers and Realtek drivers don't get it's control panel.


----------



## SaccoSVD

MishelLngelo

I saw you RMA'd your board.

Can you tell us if ASUS fixed the PCH temperature on the new one?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Some drivers are not installed by default like USB3/3.1 drivers and Realtek drivers don't get it's control panel.


When I install the USB drivers from ASUS, USB stops working, so have to install the Microsoft drivers to get all my ports working....


----------



## elzhi

alright, thank you !

i downloaded LAN, USB, and Chipset drivers

edit: thanks for the advice about USB drivers, if anything goes wrong i'll know what to do.

btw do you guys keep HPET on or off ? i read some conflicting opinions about it so far...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think you only need to install the Ryzen chipset drivers. Don't use the AI suite...it's crap at the moment and the fan controller adds instability when overclocking.


yes - chipset drivers from here http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64

Click on 'Optional Downloads' and you will see the most recent chipset drivers.

I've not had too much problem with AISuite myself - worst problem was getting fans to calibrate, but once it was done it works great.

DO NOT install bios updates from Windows! Much safer to do from bios itself. They say it's fixed, and I have seen people do it, but i've also seen many soft bricking their boards.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Ok so i may have solved my issue. I was scratching my head thinking how else could i get this thing to boot at 3466 so out of curiosity i decided to take the cmos battery out for 10mins and also removed my ram and put them back in again. Turned my pc on loaded into the bios, load optimised defaults, save and restart, got back into the bios and selected 3466 memory strap, 16-16-16-16-36 1T, Procodt 60, soc 1.10 and set dram voltage to 1.42v and bam im back into windows. Subtimings left on Auto. Now i can actually do a few benchmarks and play some games. Will post some results tomorrow, also bare in mind its not 100% stable but im working on it. Hope that method helps anyone.


I'm going to try this now! Read somewhere else someone tried that with good results. Thanks for reminding me!

Which ram do you have?


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> yes - chipset drivers from here http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64
> 
> Click on 'Optional Downloads' and you will see the most recent chipset drivers.
> 
> I've not had too much problem with AISuite myself - worst problem was getting fans to calibrate, but once it was done it works great.
> 
> DO NOT install bios updates from Windows! Much safer to do from bios itself. They say it's fixed, and I have seen people do it, but i've also seen many soft bricking their boards.


so the chipset drivers from AMD are preferred over the ones from Asus site correct ?

thanks for the heads up about the bios.

i think i have everything i need prepared now, can't wait for the parts to arrive









one more thing what's the consensus on HPET ? i saw couple of conflicting opinions whether it should be turned off or not for best performance...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> so the chipset drivers from AMD are preferred over the ones from Asus site correct ?
> 
> thanks for the heads up about the bios.
> 
> i think i have everything i need prepared now, can't wait for the parts to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more thing what's the consensus on HPET ? i saw couple of conflicting opinions whether it should be turned off or not for best performance...


There is no option to enable or disable HPET on our boards - solves that!

The ones from AMD are most up to date - it's just chipset though - I think there are separate downloads for usb etc on the asus site.


----------



## W0lverine

I've got a Ryzen 1700 installed in this motherboard and I've observed that when using the default settings the CPU idles in BIOS drawing around 1.35 volts. If I boot into the OS (Linux for me) and run single threaded I see similar voltage draw. I assume this is CPB/XFR kicking in on a single thread. Now, if I manually set the clock speed in BIOS to 3.7 GHz and change nothing else the CPU idles in BIOS drawing around 1.22 volts and in the OS I see similar draw for a single threaded operation. So, clearly the CPU doesn't actually need to pull 1.35 volts in order to boost a single thread to 3.7 GHz. I've reset the CMOS and loaded defaults so I don't think this is the result of a stray BIOS setting. Is this the expected default behavior or do I have a problem?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This seems like the thread where Asus Prime X370 Pro owners discuss there board, I had a little question.
> 
> Do owners think their UEFI is gimped?
> 
> I have noted posts stating there is no PState OC'ing on this board. Then also CLDO_VDDP is not accessible on an AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> *waves*
> 
> gimped. yes. release information for the bios is non existent. no helpful guy from asus drops in here.
Click to expand...

Hmmm, not great then. I would have thought at least @[email protected] would drop in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> one more thing what's the consensus on HPET ? i saw couple of conflicting opinions whether it should be turned off or not for best performance...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> There is no option to enable or disable HPET on our boards - solves that!
> 
> The ones from AMD are most up to date - it's just chipset though - I think there are separate downloads for usb etc on the asus site.
Click to expand...

C6H doesn't have this in UEFI either. I have set it via bcdedit command and found no difference in few cases situations I checked.

Typing just bcdedit in a command prompt will tell a person if OS is or isn't using HPET.

To disable HPET:-

bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

To enable HPET:-

bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

As BCLK (REFCLK) can be adjusted on C6H the advice is as such by Elmor:-
Quote:


> Timer is skewed when changing REFCLK in Windows 8+. *Additionally the default systimer has issues with OS ratio changes unless HPET is enabled.* To summarize, always enable HPET on this platform when overclocking or benchmarking.


I would believe as OS ratio changes are open to you guys via Ai Suite the bold part would apply.

As much I like the Asus boards I have owned, I never use their drivers and use what is appropriate from xyz manufacturer. I never have used Ai Suite, only once used Aura to set what RGB I wanted on board and nuked the OS after that. Asus MemTweakIt is about all I use from Asus SW.


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> There is no option to enable or disable HPET on our boards - solves that!
> 
> The ones from AMD are most up to date - it's just chipset though - I think there are separate downloads for usb etc on the asus site.


i see, i guess that's one less thing to worry about then









btw is there some kind overclocking guide ?

i didn't really plan on upgrading so soon and know very little about OC and tweaking RAM, and so on.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Ok so i may have solved my issue. I was scratching my head thinking how else could i get this thing to boot at 3466 so out of curiosity i decided to take the cmos battery out for 10mins and also removed my ram and put them back in again. Turned my pc on loaded into the bios, load optimised defaults, save and restart, got back into the bios and selected 3466 memory strap, 16-16-16-16-36 1T, Procodt 60, soc 1.10 and set dram voltage to 1.42v and bam im back into windows. Subtimings left on Auto. Now i can actually do a few benchmarks and play some games. Will post some results tomorrow, also bare in mind its not 100% stable but im working on it. Hope that method helps anyone.


Didn't work for me









aren't OC profiles meant to wipe when you reset cmos? mine didn't

Also, in AMD CBS, i think second setting down - mem interleaving - anyone know what that is?

Also what is VDDP? is it the same as CH6 CLDO_VDDP?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Ok so i may have solved my issue. I was scratching my head thinking how else could i get this thing to boot at 3466 so out of curiosity i decided to take the cmos battery out for 10mins and also removed my ram and put them back in again. Turned my pc on loaded into the bios, load optimised defaults, save and restart, got back into the bios and selected 3466 memory strap, 16-16-16-16-36 1T, Procodt 60, soc 1.10 and set dram voltage to 1.42v and bam im back into windows. Subtimings left on Auto. Now i can actually do a few benchmarks and play some games. Will post some results tomorrow, also bare in mind its not 100% stable but im working on it. Hope that method helps anyone.


Didn't work for me









Shouldn't clearing the cmos get rid of your OC profiles as well? Mine were still there even though my settings were default. I removed battery and shorted out the pins. I still can't even get 3333.

Anyone know what the VDDP setting is? is it the same as Cldo_vddp on CH6?

Also in AMD CBS second setting down about ram interleaving - you can select things like chip, cpu, motherbboard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> i see, i guess that's one less thing to worry about then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw is there some kind overclocking guide ?
> 
> i didn't really plan on upgrading so soon and know very little about OC and tweaking RAM, and so on.


This is a good start.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db


----------



## TH558

I have Ripjaws 3600 and with 803 beta bios I could boot into windows @3466 but it wasn't stable at all. With 805 its hard to even get into windows @3333.


----------



## gupsterg

CLDO_VDDP is adjusted by the dLDO on die, Digital Low Drop Out regulators. This resolves a memory hole, the hole will move across the frequency range, so after adjustment a previous RAM MHz maybe knocked out but the one which was hole will work. Relevent section of my thread explains what this voltage apply to.

VDDP is adjusted via VRM on external pins of CPU. Explanation here, in another post regarding memory issues The Stilt stated to a member tweaking it gained him nothing.


----------



## chroniclard

Is there a bank group swap option on this board? cant find it.....or its named something strange....


----------



## crakej

Has anyone on this thread got ram going over 3200 on our boards yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP is adjusted by the dLDO on die, Digital Low Drop Out regulators. This resolves a memory hole, the hole will move across the frequency range, so after adjustment a previous RAM MHz maybe knocked out but the one which was hole will work. Relevent section of my thread explains what this voltage apply to.
> 
> VDDP is adjusted via VRM on external pins of CPU. Explanation here, in another post regarding memory issues The Stilt stated to a member tweaking it gained him nothing.


Thanks for clarifying that - you've given me much reading to do, so bear with me!


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.


----------



## crakej

Perhaps there is mileage in the idea of unlocking some of these settings in our own revision of the bios... I'm just to scared to flash one!


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Perhaps there is mileage in the idea of unlocking some of these settings in our own revision of the bios... I'm just to scared to flash one!


I'm trying it since days. But it is not easy to unlock the hidden CBS options. I tried to use the CBS menu from the Crosshair 6 but then the Bios keep freezing.


----------



## veryusername

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Thanks for this useful advice.
> 
> Unfortunately, after the swapping of the modules, the motherboard acted as if it was soft bricked.
> I have finally found out that one of the stick went totally defective: it was not even able to boot at 2133 Mhz any more. That's why the bios setup was unreachable.
> 
> I've replaced these sticks by my old ones: G-Skill RipJaws V 2666 C15 (F4-2666C15D-16GVR).
> Both run normally but the timings still have this asymmetry, and it remains the same after the swapping of the sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means one of my IMC has some issue, and perhaps my motherboard has one too because it could have fried somehow my freshly defective DRAM module.
> 
> So, to make is simpler, almost everything went wrong is my computer


I wouldn't really worry about this, I have the same "issue" with my G.Skill, but it's really working fine. Ever since I have it I've been able to run it at 3200 at least (since the 1st bios version basically) and since 805 I could even go higher. I could manually overwrite those timings and it would be in sync afterwards, it's just when my OC fails it goes back to 2133 and those timings will be out of sync again. I'm really not an expert though, but I don't think it's causing the problem for you.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Out of curiosity.

Has anyone been playing with the following ram and had luck getting it up there?

CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB CMK16GX4M2A2666C16


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> I wouldn't really worry about this, I have the same "issue" with my G.Skill, but it's really working fine. Ever since I have it I've been able to run it at 3200 at least (since the 1st bios version basically) and since 805 I could even go higher. I could manually overwrite those timings and it would be in sync afterwards, it's just when my OC fails it goes back to 2133 and those timings will be out of sync again. I'm really not an expert though, but I don't think it's causing the problem for you.


I was rather thinking some hardware issue cause the timings asymmetry, but the simple fact that you got the same timings asymmetry relieves me about my hardware.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I'm trying it since days. But it is not easy to unlock the hidden CBS options. I tried to use the CBS menu from the Crosshair 6 but then the Bios keep freezing.


I would have thought you could only enable things that are already in our bios, but hidden. CH6 has a few different components which is likely why that didn't work.

Are there any other options hidden in our bios 0805?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Crazy. The amount of sensors in this chip. Is that true?

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/80/900x900px-LL-806e1139_AMD-Ryzen-Slide-11.jpeg


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I would have thought you could only enable things that are already in our bios, but hidden. CH6 has a few different components which is likely why that didn't work.
> 
> Are there any other options hidden in our bios 0805?


At the moment you can unlock any option that you can see with AMIBCP.
Our board has the same cbs option as the CH6. You can see it if you extract the cbs with UEFITool. Otherwise ZenStates would not work.

For example you can unlock something called PSTATE Adjustment (haven't tested it yet)



but it isn't the same as the custom PState.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> At the moment you can unlock any option that you can see with AMIBCP.
> Our board has the same cbs option as the CH6. You can see it if you extract the cbs with UEFITool. Otherwise ZenStates would not work.
> 
> For example you can unlock something called PSTATE Adjustment (haven't tested it yet)
> 
> 
> 
> but it isn't the same as the custom PState.


They really have doubled down on the OC at your own risk warnings.

Stilts analysis, if it still applies and I understood it correctly at the time (the latter is a big IF anyway), was that higher pstates are disabled in OC mode as fine grained control goes out the window.
Whether we can change them at 'stock' or if applied changes have any impact when oc'd now? No clue.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> At the moment you can unlock any option that you can see with AMIBCP.
> Our board has the same cbs option as the CH6. You can see it if you extract the cbs with UEFITool. Otherwise ZenStates would not work.
> 
> For example you can unlock something called PSTATE Adjustment (haven't tested it yet)
> 
> 
> 
> but it isn't the same as the custom PState.


Cool!

Are there any more settings in the memory dept? timings? anything extra in Power/VRM on aitweaker page?

Edit - dram start-up v would be handy and CLDO_VDDP!

Edit - can't download the tools - will have a look tomorrow for the up to date tools and have a play around

I think I might just have to do this!


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I'm trying it since days. But it is not easy to unlock the hidden CBS options. I tried to use the CBS menu from the Crosshair 6 but then the Bios keep freezing.


How do you modify bios to unlock hidden options i tried and when i try to flash a modify bios i get a error someting with security verification faild....


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> MishelLngelo
> 
> I saw you RMA'd your board.
> 
> Can you tell us if ASUS fixed the PCH temperature on the new one?


Temperature reporting is fixed but voltages are still all over the place. Even bIOS can be wrong as attested by people that measured them directly on the board.


----------



## Vorado

Any1 one tried to unlock all hidden settings in bios ?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Cool!
> Are there any more settings in the memory dept? timings? anything extra in Power/VRM on aitweaker page?
> Edit - dram start-up v would be handy and CLDO_VDDP!
> Edit - can't download the tools - will have a look tomorrow for the up to date tools and have a play around
> I think I might just have to do this!


There are some more settings but they are only for the APUs. Also there are many settings in the Advanced page but i havent seen these settings before.
CLDO_VDDP is hidden in the CBS section also some other ram settings..



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> How do you modify bios to unlock hidden options i tried and when i try to flash a modify bios i get a error someting with security verification faild....


The safest way is to flash over an usb programmer i guess. That is what i use. I also wanna try to flash over afudos soon.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> There are some more settings but they are only for the APUs. Also there are many settings in the Advanced page but i havent seen these settings before.
> CLDO_VDDP is hidden in the CBS section also some other ram settings..
> 
> 
> The safest way is to flash over an usb programmer i guess. That is what i use. I also wanna try to flash over afudos soon.


Thanks i see now i try with afudos but dont work ,,,, i get the security error message .
Can u recomand a USB programer ?


----------



## Bo55

Here is a quick snap from my testing last night. Went back to bios 0805. Did 3 runs one after another. Was scoring high on cinebench, but today i can only crack 1803 max. averages about 1790 with the cinebench 11.5 bias on. Its definitely not stable and im not keen on pushing more than 1.425v through my memory even though i read B-die memory can handle high voltages. Having said that, i went to 1.44v to see if it cured any instability with no luck it only made it worse so ive backed it down. Tried to boot using 3600 strap with no luck yet


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Temperature reporting is fixed but voltages are still all over the place. Even bIOS can be wrong as attested by people that measured them directly on the board.


I meant, if they fixed the PCH heatsink so is not ~60 all the time.


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> They really have doubled down on the OC at your own risk warnings.
> 
> Stilts analysis, if it still applies and I understood it correctly at the time (the latter is a big IF anyway), was that higher pstates are disabled in OC mode as fine grained control goes out the window.
> Whether we can change them at 'stock' or if applied changes have any impact when oc'd now? No clue.


how to unlock CBS on x370 prime?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I meant, if they fixed the PCH heatsink so is not ~60 all the time.


What does heat sink have to do with wrong or right temperature reporting ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Did I say "reporting" at all?







I said "PCH temperature"


----------



## Vorado

The bios chip is not in a socket on this board right ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> The bios chip is not in a socket on this board right ?


No, it's soldered I think.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> The bios chip is not in a socket on this board right ?


Nope, it's soldered.


----------



## Vorado

Yea near cpu socket ....shame i dont wanna remove it and try flash a unlocked bios ....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Yea near cpu socket ....shame i dont wanna remove it and try flash a unlocked bios ....


Would be great if one could get a bunch of BIOS chips for this board. To tinker around and if you brick it you can swap it.

I have a hot air gun for surface mounted components.


----------



## MishelLngelo

There is set of connectors near BIOS chip and a appropriate chip writer can be attached to it.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> There is set of connectors near BIOS chip and a appropriate chip writer can be attached to it.


Is there a chip programmer that can be used with the chip solder on the bord ?? IF yes gimme a link and il buy it ...wanna do some bios mod test


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Thanks i see now i try with afudos but dont work ,,,, i get the security error message .
> Can u recomand a USB programer ?


I use the "Revelprog-IS". It's a bit more expensive one but it works well.
Another option is the "ch341a programmer" but havent found a good (and working) software for it. maybe flashrom is a option.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I use the "Revelprog-IS". It's a bit more expensive one but it works well.
> Another option is the "ch341a programmer" but havent found a good (and working) software for it. maybe flashrom is a option.


You remove the chip from the board ?
Chip asus cant use a chip with socket


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> You remove the chip from the board ?


i use the connector next to the bios chip. its more comfortable than an soic8 test clip.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> i use the connector next to the bios chip. its more comfortable than an soic8 test clip.


Thats is the conector for RGB band ?

IF you have time can you pls share a mini quide with some pictures with us ??

Thanks alot


----------



## Reous

my english is not that good to write a guide







but i can share some pics with little instructions. using on your own risk...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Thats is the conector for RGB band ?
> 
> IF you have time can you pls share a mini quide with some pictures with us ??
> 
> Thanks alot


No, it's in between RGB connector and BIOS chip. It has 2 rows of pins. Looks like a USB connector.


----------



## Vorado

Im at work dont have to board in front of me









Some pictures will be fine

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg




----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Are there any more settings in the memory dept? timings? anything extra in Power/VRM on aitweaker page?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> There are some more settings but they are only for the APUs. Also there are many settings in the Advanced page but i havent seen these settings before.
> CLDO_VDDP is hidden in the CBS section also some other ram settings..
> 
> 
> The safest way is to flash over an usb programmer i guess. That is what i use. I also wanna try to flash over afudos soon.


I can't get any of the cap files open in AMIBCP v4.53


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I can't get any of the cap files open in AMIBCP v4.53


U need version 5.....


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> U need version 5.....


Thanks for pointing that out! guide I had said v4. So got here, but everything is set to default. Do you have to enable everything you need in your bios including stuff that's already in it?


----------



## crakej

sorry......dupe post .....my bad...


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out! guide I had said v4. So got here, but everything is set to default. Do you have to enable everything you need in your bios including stuff that's already in it?


Only change the hidden options to User or Supervisor


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Only change the hidden options to User or Supervisor


I don't see anything hidden though - everything has 'show' as 'yes' & 'default' for 'access'
everything!


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I don't see anything hidden though - everything has 'show' as 'yes' & 'default' for 'access'
> everything!


For example you dont see in bios P-state Adjustment but u see it in AMIBCP as default ... to see it in bios after u flash the bios u need to change default in user and save the bios. (flash it ) and now you have that option to show in bios


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> For example you dont see in bios P-state Adjustment but u see it in AMIBCP as default ... to see it in bios after u flash the bios u need to change default in user and save the bios. (flash it ) and now you have that option to show in bios


Thanks - I might give it a go! then I just save the cap file, same filename?

Can we not flash this using the bios?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks - I might give it a go! then I just save the cap file, same filename?
> 
> Can we not flash this using the bios?


sadly you can't flash it in the bios. modded bios's haven't a signature

Edit: I have edited some pictures to my thread on HWLuxx with all unlocked options. If someone wanna see them. Search for Bios-Mod.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> sadly you can't flash it in the bios. modded bios's haven't a signature
> 
> Edit: I have edited some pictures to my thread on HWLuxx with all unlocked options. If someone wanna see them. Search for Bios-Mod.


Which program did you use to flash? I tried AFU Win but it said the filesize did not match.....even though they do. I only changed 2 options to USER...


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> sadly you can't flash it in the bios. modded bios's haven't a signature
> 
> Edit: I have edited some pictures to my thread on HWLuxx with all unlocked options. If someone wanna see them. Search for Bios-Mod.


Thanks can u enable APU Freq ??


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Which program did you use to flash? I tried AFU Win but it said the filesize did not match.....even though they do. I only changed 2 options to USER...


i use the software from my usb programmer. im not sure if afuwin is a safe thing. maybe let me test it tomorrow if it is working. i dont want that you brick your board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Thanks can u enable APU Freq ??


damn i think that is the only think i havent tried.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> i use the software from my usb programmer. im not sure if afuwin is a safe thing. maybe let me test it tomorrow if it is working. i dont want that you brick your board.
> damn i think that is the only think i havent tried.


Thats the think i wanna see if works ..to change that from 100









And pls test see if u can flash it with AFUDOS or other software .
I tried and i cant make it work ,,, mayne you have more experiance


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Thats the think i wanna see if works ..to change that from 100


isnt working. you can change it from 90 to 300 but it automaticly jumps back to 100 if you press enter


----------



## Vorado

Thanks


----------



## xXThePlague1Xx

Hey guys I have an OLD VERY RARE VERSION!!! of AFUDOS that allows to bypass the signature check with "/GAN" Ive used it on Intel boards before... if u wanna try it i'll put it up somewhere?

EDIT: check my signature I posted link in my google drive.


----------



## yair30

did you tried it with this x370 board?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Which program did you use to flash? I tried AFU Win but it said the filesize did not match.....even though they do. I only changed 2 options to USER...


Do not use Afuwin. I tried it but always got an error message after reading. It havent flashed anything but the Bios was destroyed after a reboot. Was not able to restore it with Crashfree 3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> And pls test see if u can flash it with AFUDOS or other software .
> I tried and i cant make it work ,,, mayne you have more experiance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXThePlague1Xx*
> 
> Hey guys I have an OLD VERY RARE VERSION!!! of AFUDOS that allows to bypass the signature check with "/GAN" Ive used it on Intel boards before... if u wanna try it i'll put it up somewhere?


@xXThePlague1Xx your version isnt working with AptioV Bios. But i have found another working version









Anyway i was able to flash it with Afudos but i also got one error message (error problem allocating memory). i'm not sure but i think it has something to do with my dos files and not with the bios.
lets do some more tests...

Also i was wrong. there are some more Ram settings:


----------



## hsn

bios mod please.......

i want to use AMD Pstate on prime

this isn't stable yet..


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Do not use Afuwin. I tried it but always got an error message after reading. It havent flashed anything but the Bios was destroyed after a reboot. Was not able to restore it with Crashfree 3
> 
> @xXThePlague1Xx your version isnt working with AptioV Bios. But i have found another working version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway i was able to flash it with Afudos but i also got one error message (error problem allocating memory). i'm not sure but i think it has something to do with my dos files and not with the bios.
> lets do some more tests...
> 
> Also i was wrong. there are some more Ram settings:


Did u flash with Afudos ?? and works ?? i tried and have same error with allocating memory is because the stick is formated in free dos not in ms dos format can u try flash ur modded bios with a usb formated in dos format ? let me know if works ...Thanks i dont wanna test since i dont have a usb programer as a backup option


----------



## Reous

*Using on your own risk!
You might brick your board.*

We only need now some pro user to unlock all CBS options.

*Step 1: Extract the UEFI image*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Download UEFITool 0.21.5
- Open the Bios you want to modify
- Right click on UEFI image and extract the .rom to your harddisk
- Check if the file size is correct (16.384 KB)






*Step 2: Modify your Bios*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Download AMIBCP
- Open your .rom file
- Change the options you want to unlock to USER or Supervisor
- Save the file





*Step 3: Flash your modded Bios*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Make your USB stick able to use DOS (I have used "HP USB Boot Utility")
- Copy your modded Bios on your USB stick
- Download and copy AFUDOS on your USB stick
- Load your Bios defaults
- insert your USB stick and restart
- type: "afudos >name< /GAN" (replace name with your file name)
- wait till read, erase, flash and verify is done
- remove your USB stick and restart into Bios


----------



## Vorado

Did u try and it boot ?


----------



## Reous

of course. 3 times


----------



## Vorado

Thanks
Can you do a test for me ? put APU Freq to show and optimal set to 103 and flash like this ??
And see if that works ??

Thanks


----------



## Reous

good idea but it doesnt work.

APU will show 103 but speed of cpu is still with 100. Also if you press save and restart without any changes it will switch back to 100


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> good idea but it doesnt work.
> 
> APU will show 103 but speed of cpu is still with 100. Also if you press save and restart without any changes it will switch back to 100


Thanks
And if u try to put at fail safe 103 and optimal 103 ??


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> *Using on your own risk!
> You might brick your board.*
> 
> We only need now some pro user to unlock all CBS options.
> 
> *Step 1: Extract the UEFI image*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Download UEFITool 0.21.5
> - Open the Bios you want to modify
> - Right click on UEFI image and extract the .rom to your harddisk
> - Check if the file size is correct (16.384 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2: Modify your Bios*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Download AMIBCP
> - Open your .rom file
> - Change the options you want to unlock to USER or Supervisor
> - Save the file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3: Flash your modded Bios*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Make your USB stick able to use DOS (I have used "HP USB Boot Utility")
> - Copy your modded Bios on your USB stick
> - Download and copy AFUDOS on your USB stick
> - Load your Bios defaults
> - insert your USB stick and restart
> - type: "afudos >name< /GAN" (replace name with your file name)
> - wait till read, erase, flash and verify is done
> - remove your USB stick and restart into Bios


Thanks for the help.

What's diff between *supervisor* and *user*?


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> What's diff between *supervisor* and *user*?


none


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Thanks
> And if u try to put at fail safe 103 and optimal 103 ??


same. doesnt work.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> same. doesnt work.


Sad


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> same. doesnt work.


Can you confirm any other settings work? is CLD0_VDDP anywhere?


----------



## ZeNch

hi! im have this mother with Ryzen5 1600 (non X) With Stock Cooler...
[email protected] 85c (Prime95) cooler max RPM
and i test Undervolt...
[email protected] 59c (Prime95) cooler 1200RPM

Undervolt = Very Very Good
OC = Good but much vCore (not much vCore for Freq. much vCore vs gain in mhz.)

i ever use LLC level1
Phases in Extreme with max freq (600)

my rams G.Skill TridentZ 3200c16d-16gtzb (Hynix) @3066 cl 14-15-15-31 1T 1.36v

SoC voltage 1.0v

Bios: 805


----------



## SaccoSVD

What makes AMD to be so slow with the AGESA microcode? DIdn't they designed their damn CPU?

I can understand ASUS being slow implementing it.

Does anyone know?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What makes AMD to be so slow with the AGESA microcode? DIdn't they designed their damn CPU?
> 
> I can understand ASUS being slow implementing it.
> 
> Does anyone know?


it is getting beyond a joke now - we're talking about 400 quid cpus and expensive motherboards are not performing like they say on their boxes. How many people are testing ram kits and tuning them? will our boards ever be ddr4 plug and play compatible and if not, why not? I also expected more beta bios's after so many of us complained...


----------



## bardacuda

Are there supposed to be more microcode updates coming?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Are there supposed to be more microcode updates coming?


I would assume so. Maybe no.

What is clear is that ASUS is probably now testing lots of RAM modules and writing down a lot of numbers before releasing the next BIOS. I would expect a new BIOS and a new QVL list as the next step. When? don't know.

A new AI suite might be on the works too.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What makes AMD to be so slow with the AGESA microcode? DIdn't they designed their damn CPU?
> 
> I can understand ASUS being slow implementing it.
> 
> Does anyone know?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I would assume so. Maybe no.
> 
> What is clear is that ASUS is probably now testing lots of RAM modules and writing down a lot of numbers before releasing the next BIOS. I would expect a new BIOS and a new QVL list as the next step. When? don't know.
> 
> A new AI suite might be on the works too.


I doubt amd is 'done' with ram though depending on the size of staff available they've got epyc and tr as well as apu's on their collective plate. I would be surprised if we don't get some benefits to the ryzen lineup as a result of efforts primarily focused there. . asus is hopefully not finished improving their am4 bios . 8xx has been fun but seems far behind the bleeding edge. Would still like better freaking release notes or a heads up on which (presumably crosshair first) bios they were forked off of.


----------



## MrPathfinder

Hey guys, I had an issue with this motherboard!!

my PC configuration : CPU ryzen7 1800x
motherboard ASUS Prime X370 pro

the monitor, mouse and keyboard get shut down suddenly but the CPU is still on and CPU fans are running.
it happened randomly even the PC were in standby . then I had to push restart buttom and after about 20 sec, the PC get restarted.

I couldn't find a solution .
I updated the BIOS from 0502 to 0805 and I want to know this issue will be occurred again or not?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPathfinder*
> 
> Hey guys, I had an issue with this motherboard!!
> 
> my PC configuration : CPU ryzen7 1800x
> motherboard ASUS Prime X370 pro
> 
> the monitor, mouse and keyboard get shut down suddenly but the CPU is still on and CPU fans are running.
> it happened randomly even the PC were in standby . then I had to push restart buttom and after about 20 sec, the PC get restarted.
> 
> I couldn't find a solution .
> I updated the BIOS from 0502 to 0805 and I want to know this issue will be occurred again or not?


At what settings are you running when this happens? Frequency cpu, ram, voltages....


----------



## MrPathfinder

Default setting. i didn't change anything.

I don't know how can I test my PC, it's bothering because I want to use PC for coding and sometimes PC must be turn on for more than two weeks.


----------



## bardacuda

That's a strange issue.

Were you doing anything in particular when it happened?
Did it just happen once or does it keep happening even with the BIOS update?
What troubleshooting have you done so far? Make sure everything is seated properly?

Need more info.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPathfinder*
> 
> Default setting. i didn't change anything.
> 
> I don't know how can I test my PC, it's bothering because I want to use PC for coding and sometimes PC must be turn on for more than two weeks.


check power plan settings for display. set to never turn off. change advanced power settings, usb settings, usb selective suspend setting, set to disabled.

those are possible but not conclusive sources of your problem. Checking windows event viewer may reveal more.


----------



## MrPathfinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That's a strange issue.
> 
> Were you doing anything in particular when it happened?
> Did it just happen once or does it keep happening even with the BIOS update?
> What troubleshooting have you done so far? Make sure everything is seated properly?
> 
> Need more info.


it's actually frustrating

sometimes it happened after a day, sometimes this issue happened after 30 minutes.
I run a heavy coding to check this issue , 98 percent usage from CPU, CPU temp 89, motherboard temp 55. but nothing happened, PC worked properly.
I couldn't predict when this issue will be heppening
first I thought its just a monitor problem, then I realized that mouse and keyboard get off too
then I thought maybe the motherboard or CPU or even RAM get hot, but I monitored the temperature (CPU 50 degree, Mother board 30) voltage about 12 v
Now my only hope is BIOS update, I updated the BIOS 1 hour ago and waiting...


----------



## MrPathfinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> check power plan settings for display. set to never turn off. change advanced power settings, usb settings, usb selective suspend setting, set to disabled.
> 
> those are possible but not conclusive sources of your problem. Checking windows event viewer may reveal more.


Thank you for your reply, I did this settings, but the issue is still remained


----------



## bardacuda

And you checked to make sure everything is seated properly into their slots? (RAM, GPU, etc.)


----------



## MrPathfinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> And you checked to make sure everything is seated properly into their slots? (RAM, GPU, etc.)


thank you for your reply,
yeah I checked several times, it seems that everything is fixed


----------



## bardacuda

Hmm not sure what else to tell you really, except make sure you have the latest chipset drivers, and if you're overclocked try going back to stock. If you're stock I might even try a mild overclock so that you have a fixed voltage/frequency and XFR isn't messing it up.


----------



## TH558

I have the same MB & CPU. That's happened to me quite a few times before. The screen will get red dots and crash even at stock settings. Sometimes it will crash without displaying red dots on the screen. It hasn't happened in over a month so I think one of the bios updates might have fixed it.


----------



## bardacuda

That sounds like more of a failing GPU or unstable GPU OC.


----------



## MrPathfinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That sounds like more of a failing GPU or unstable GPU OC.


If GPU has instability , the mouse and keyboard can be disable?


----------



## MrPathfinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> I have the same MB & CPU. That's happened to me quite a few times before. The screen will get red dots and crash even at stock settings. Sometimes it will crash without displaying red dots on the screen. It hasn't happened in over a month so I think one of the bios updates might have fixed it.


Hope to get solved after 0805 Bios update. thank you. your comment bring a hope


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPathfinder*
> 
> If GPU has instability , the mouse and keyboard can be disable?


No I mean the guy with the crashes and red dots. Your situation is different.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPathfinder*
> 
> Hey guys, I had an issue with this motherboard!!
> 
> my PC configuration : CPU ryzen7 1800x
> motherboard ASUS Prime X370 pro
> 
> the monitor, mouse and keyboard get shut down suddenly but the CPU is still on and CPU fans are running.
> it happened randomly even the PC were in standby . then I had to push restart buttom and after about 20 sec, the PC get restarted.
> 
> I couldn't find a solution .
> I updated the BIOS from 0502 to 0805 and I want to know this issue will be occurred again or not?


Latest chipset drivers?
chipset drivers: download in AMD web, no asus
Energy plan? (ryzen... this plan is installed with your chipset drivers)
Latest Bios installed? (805)
mouse and keyboard are wired or wireless?
your ram is configured "auto" in bios?
model of ram?
D.O.C.P / X.M.P. profile in bios?
Voltage S.o.C? try 1.1v

i dont speak english very well, sorry.

Edit: my first post have an quote fail xDDD


----------



## Sorphius

I'm having an odd issue with a new build that I'm hoping somebody can chime in on. All components are brand new except the RAM, HBA, and SSD, which I pulled from an old machine that I had sitting around in my basement.

R7 1700X
Asus Prime X370-Pro
64GB (4x16) DDR4-2133 ECC memory
Sapphire Nitro RX 580
Thermaltake 750W Gold PSU
250GB WD Blue M.2 SSD
8x 8TB WD Red HDDs connected to a LSI HBA
3x 8TB WD Red HDDs connected to the mobo

When I power the system on, the fans come on, the GPU lights up, the drives spin up, and then nothing else. No picture is outputted to the monitor, and upon further inspection I realized that it doesn't even look like the system is getting to POST since the lock keys on the logitech _el cheapo 3000_ I have plugged into the mobo never light up.

I've done all the normal troubleshooting steps of unplugging and reconnecting each component in various combinations but still have the same result: mobo and gpu light up, fans spin up, HDDs spin up, and that's it.

I've read a couple of places about this board shipping with an outdated BIOS that didn't support the Ryzen X cpus and causes these symptoms, but those threads were all from early-mid March. Is that still happening in July?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'm having an odd issue with a new build that I'm hoping somebody can chime in on. All components are brand new except the RAM, HBA, and SSD, which I pulled from an old machine that I had sitting around in my basement.
> 
> R7 1700X
> Asus Prime X370-Pro
> 64GB (4x16) DDR4-2133 ECC memory
> Sapphire Nitro RX 580
> Thermaltake 750W Gold PSU
> 250GB WD Blue M.2 SSD
> 8x 8TB WD Red HDDs connected to a LSI HBA
> 3x 8TB WD Red HDDs connected to the mobo
> 
> When I power the system on, the fans come on, the GPU lights up, the drives spin up, and then nothing else. No picture is outputted to the monitor, and upon further inspection I realized that it doesn't even look like the system is getting to POST since the lock keys on the logitech _el cheapo 3000_ I have plugged into the mobo never light up.
> 
> I've done all the normal troubleshooting steps of unplugging and reconnecting each component in various combinations but still have the same result: mobo and gpu light up, fans spin up, HDDs spin up, and that's it.
> 
> I've read a couple of places about this board shipping with an outdated BIOS that didn't support the Ryzen X cpus and causes these symptoms, but those threads were all from early-mid March. Is that still happening in July?


Yes, your problem is this... i think.

but, can you try unplug ALL except mother/cpu/powersupply/ram (one)/gpu ?... power on... persist? your problem is your bios version (i think).

have you a friend with Ryzen processor (non X)?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'm having an odd issue with a new build that I'm hoping somebody can chime in on. All components are brand new except the RAM, HBA, and SSD, which I pulled from an old machine that I had sitting around in my basement.
> 
> R7 1700X
> Asus Prime X370-Pro
> 64GB (4x16) DDR4-2133 ECC memory
> Sapphire Nitro RX 580
> Thermaltake 750W Gold PSU
> 250GB WD Blue M.2 SSD
> 8x 8TB WD Red HDDs connected to a LSI HBA
> 3x 8TB WD Red HDDs connected to the mobo
> 
> When I power the system on, the fans come on, the GPU lights up, the drives spin up, and then nothing else. No picture is outputted to the monitor, and upon further inspection I realized that it doesn't even look like the system is getting to POST since the lock keys on the logitech _el cheapo 3000_ I have plugged into the mobo never light up.
> 
> I've done all the normal troubleshooting steps of unplugging and reconnecting each component in various combinations but still have the same result: mobo and gpu light up, fans spin up, HDDs spin up, and that's it.
> 
> I've read a couple of places about this board shipping with an outdated BIOS that didn't support the Ryzen X cpus and causes these symptoms, but those threads were all from early-mid March. Is that still happening in July?


can you try to unplug ALL except mother/processor/ram (one)/power supply/gpu?

if your problem persist... u need to update your bios (i think)


----------



## sakae48

anyone use USB DAC and experienced audio dropout with awful noise?
i just got transient noise by opening a youtube video (sometimes happens on fb2k too). almost fried my tweeters since i have no analog volume control here


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Latest chipset drivers?
> chipset drivers: download in AMD web, no asus
> Energy plan? (ryzen... this plan is installed with your chipset drivers)
> Latest Bios installed? (805)
> mouse and keyboard are wired or wireless?
> your ram is configured "auto" in bios?
> model of ram?
> D.O.C.P / X.M.P. profile in bios?
> Voltage S.o.C? try 1.1v
> 
> i dont speak english very well, sorry.
> 
> Edit: my first post have an quote fail xDDD


Why, even after i installed X370 drivers from AMD website, I got never the Ryzen plan power (just I have the three preset plans from Windows originally)?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'm having an odd issue with a new build that I'm hoping somebody can chime in on. All components are brand new except the RAM, HBA, and SSD, which I pulled from an old machine that I had sitting around in my basement.
> 
> R7 1700X
> Asus Prime X370-Pro
> 64GB (4x16) DDR4-2133 ECC memory
> Sapphire Nitro RX 580
> Thermaltake 750W Gold PSU
> 250GB WD Blue M.2 SSD
> 8x 8TB WD Red HDDs connected to a LSI HBA
> 3x 8TB WD Red HDDs connected to the mobo
> 
> When I power the system on, the fans come on, the GPU lights up, the drives spin up, and then nothing else. No picture is outputted to the monitor, and upon further inspection I realized that it doesn't even look like the system is getting to POST since the lock keys on the logitech _el cheapo 3000_ I have plugged into the mobo never light up.
> 
> I've done all the normal troubleshooting steps of unplugging and reconnecting each component in various combinations but still have the same result: mobo and gpu light up, fans spin up, HDDs spin up, and that's it.
> 
> I've read a couple of places about this board shipping with an outdated BIOS that didn't support the Ryzen X cpus and causes these symptoms, but those threads were all from early-mid March. Is that still happening in July?


No, it's not an issue with bios not support X cpu's. Think that was the usual customer service is stupid gives wrong answer confusion. all ryzen cpu's were supported on release bios.

Server set up is a bit more than first boots and os install needs to deal with at the moment.

1 stick of ram, 1 gpu, and the disk you intend to use for the Operating system plugged in where you will leave it.

Works? Update the bios. Doesn't work? Try the other three sticks, one at a time . If that doesn't work do you have any single stick of ddr4 you could use? Doesn't need to be premium, just post so you can update the bios.


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Why, even after i installed X370 drivers from AMD website, I got never the Ryzen plan power (just I have the three preset plans from Windows originally)?


Chipset drivers here.
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64

Should have this.


----------



## zhong00123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPathfinder*
> 
> Hey guys, I had an issue with this motherboard!!
> 
> my PC configuration : CPU ryzen7 1800x
> motherboard ASUS Prime X370 pro
> 
> the monitor, mouse and keyboard get shut down suddenly but the CPU is still on and CPU fans are running.
> it happened randomly even the PC were in standby . then I had to push restart buttom and after about 20 sec, the PC get restarted.
> 
> I couldn't find a solution .
> I updated the BIOS from 0502 to 0805 and I want to know this issue will be occurred again or not?


I have the same problem...1700+X370pro+G.SKILL ripjaws 3200（works on 3066)+SAPPHIRE RX470
I have this problem when I use windows 10 1703 Creator Update
When I back to use windows 10 1607,everything works normal .I dont know why...


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Are there any more settings in the memory dept? timings?


okay there is a bunch more settings in DRAM Timing Control Tab. But i dont know if they are working.



Spoiler: Ram Settings


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPathfinder*
> 
> Hey guys, I had an issue with this motherboard!!
> 
> my PC configuration : CPU ryzen7 1800x
> motherboard ASUS Prime X370 pro
> 
> the monitor, mouse and keyboard get shut down suddenly but the CPU is still on and CPU fans are running.
> it happened randomly even the PC were in standby . then I had to push restart buttom and after about 20 sec, the PC get restarted.
> 
> I couldn't find a solution .
> I updated the BIOS from 0502 to 0805 and I want to know this issue will be occurred again or not?


I have had this! Happens when ram timing are too tight......for me anyway. screen keyboard and mouse go out momentarily. I checked event viewer expecting to see something like a gpu driver crash - but I don't see anything. Only loosening my timings a bit solves it.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> okay there is a bunch more settings in DRAM Timing Control Tab. But i dont know if they are working.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ram Settings


Thanks for posting!
Sadly there are none of the options for extra ram power and other settings like Ram Boot V. There are other timings I see there that I've not been able to change before. who gonna try it???


----------



## crakej

There's a new QVL up....

Edit - doesn't do much for me - g.skill 4133's are on it - which i guess are slightly lower binned than miy 4266. They say it can run at 3200 - with the full speed timinghs i.e. CL19,20,20,20....

My timings are much tighter than that thanks!

According to the list -nothing goes above 3200


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> There's a new QVL up....
> 
> Edit - doesn't do much for me - g.skill 4133's are on it - which i guess are slightly lower binned than miy 4266. They say it can run at 3200 - with the full speed timinghs i.e. CL19,20,20,20....
> 
> My timings are much tighter than that thanks!
> 
> According to the list -nothing goes above 3200


Just what I expected.

I think it goes like this:

1) New AGESA released

2) Asus implements it and releases a beta BIOS then later an official BIOS (such as 0803 and 0805)

3) Asus then tests a whole lot of RAM modules then releases a QVL

4) Later on they implement their findings back in the BIOS, so when you use a XMP profile the sub timings are better than in previous BIOSes.

5) Release of another beta BIOS, then an official BIOS.

So...probably the next thing to see there is either a new beta BIOS or a new AI suite, or both.


----------



## Chris1984

Still can't get my G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 CL16 2x8 stable at 3200.







Hopefully next bios release.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'm having an odd issue with a new build that I'm hoping somebody can chime in on. All components are brand new except the RAM, HBA, and SSD, which I pulled from an old machine that I had sitting around in my basement.
> 
> R7 1700X
> Asus Prime X370-Pro
> 64GB (4x16) DDR4-2133 ECC memory
> Sapphire Nitro RX 580
> Thermaltake 750W Gold PSU
> 250GB WD Blue M.2 SSD
> 8x 8TB WD Red HDDs connected to a LSI HBA
> 3x 8TB WD Red HDDs connected to the mobo
> 
> When I power the system on, the fans come on, the GPU lights up, the drives spin up, and then nothing else. No picture is outputted to the monitor, and upon further inspection I realized that it doesn't even look like the system is getting to POST since the lock keys on the logitech _el cheapo 3000_ I have plugged into the mobo never light up.
> 
> I've done all the normal troubleshooting steps of unplugging and reconnecting each component in various combinations but still have the same result: mobo and gpu light up, fans spin up, HDDs spin up, and that's it.
> 
> I've read a couple of places about this board shipping with an outdated BIOS that didn't support the Ryzen X cpus and causes these symptoms, but those threads were all from early-mid March. Is that still happening in July?


I'm surprised nobody commented on his ECC memory. Is that type working for anybody else?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I'm surprised nobody commented on his ECC memory. Is that type working for anybody else?


Yup, did some more testing this morning with a standard memory kit from a different machine and was able to get into the BIOS, flash it to the most recent version (it shipped with ver. 0404) and install both Hyper-V and Windows Server 2012 R2. After that I shut it down, went back to a single 16GB stick of ECC, and ended up back where I began vis-a-vis spinning fans and drives but no post.

Very unfortunate given the motherboard manual says it supports DDR4 kits up to 64 gigs.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Yup, did some more testing this morning with a standard memory kit from a different machine and was able to get into the BIOS, flash it to the most recent version (it shipped with ver. 0404) and install both Hyper-V and Windows Server 2012 R2. After that I shut it down, went back to a single 16GB stick of ECC, and ended up back where I began vis-a-vis spinning fans and drives but no post.
> 
> Very unfortunate given the motherboard manual says it supports DDR4 kits up to 64 gigs.


Single stick not booting is definitely not a promising sign. ECC (Yeah noted it Keith, ) is not fully functional with any bios. Earlier versions showed more functionality but not all.

Do you have the other drives connected or was that just with the ECC ram?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Single stick not booting is definitely not a promising sign. ECC (Yeah noted it Keith, ) is not fully functional with any bios. Earlier versions showed more functionality but not all.
> 
> Do you have the other drives connected or was that just with the ECC ram?


Non-ECC works fine with everything plugged in and powered on. ECC fails regardless of devices attached.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Non-ECC works fine with everything plugged in and powered on. ECC fails regardless of devices attached.


Thank you for clarifying. I'd start a thread here if you need ECC. You might try turning on docp and setting the profile to the lowest speed. save and reboot then turn off the pc. swap ecc in. power on. I doubt this would be a permanent solution if it worked though. cmos reset would break it, bios update would break it.

qvl lists some 64 gb kits.

.... QVL is questionable. nice job ASUS.

looks like some TR validated kits are in here. 8 x 8gb 8 x 16gb.


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> anyone use USB DAC and experienced audio dropout with awful noise?
> i just got transient noise by opening a youtube video (sometimes happens on fb2k too). almost fried my tweeters since i have no analog volume control here


i'm using a USB DAC and haven't had any problems, yet









sounds like a really strange problem, have you tried other USB ports ?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Non-ECC works fine with everything plugged in and powered on. ECC fails regardless of devices attached.


Probably the brand of ECC memory. Looks like ECC verified memory on the QVL is limited to one specific set on the ASUS Prime X370. And ECC doesn't work at all apparently on the Crosshair VI Hero.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1629642/ryzen-ecc-motherboards


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> There's a new QVL up....
> 
> Edit - doesn't do much for me - g.skill 4133's are on it - which i guess are slightly lower binned than miy 4266. They say it can run at 3200 - with the full speed timinghs i.e. CL19,20,20,20....
> 
> My timings are much tighter than that thanks!
> 
> According to the list -nothing goes above 3200


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris1984*
> 
> Still can't get my G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 CL16 2x8 stable at 3200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully next bios release.


Well. A lot of us have this hynix chips from gskill:

G.SKILL
F4-3200C16D-8GVKB
8GB ( 4GB*2)
SS
N/A
Heat-Sink Package
16-18-18-38
1.35V
3200
DOCP320

The QVL says we can run it at 3200 mhz with DOCP, well i can but not close to stable :/

Hope the next bios ;_;


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Chipset drivers here.
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64
> 
> Should have this.


Yes, a did everthing and I never get this power plan. I just reinstalled and, againd, nothingh.Why?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Yes, a did everthing and I never get this power plan. I just reinstalled and, againd, nothingh.Why?


link: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064

install>select right option>custom install>check "balanced power plan"

continue this installation...

if you dont see a power plan option you may already have it installed...

go to control panel in windows>Energy settings>"show additional plans"> select "AMD Ryzen™ balanced"


----------



## Chris1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Well. A lot of us have this hynix chips from gskill:
> 
> G.SKILL
> F4-3200C16D-8GVKB
> 8GB ( 4GB*2)
> SS
> N/A
> Heat-Sink Package
> 16-18-18-38
> 1.35V
> 3200
> DOCP320
> 
> The QVL says we can run it at 3200 mhz with DOCP, well i can but not close to stable :/
> 
> Hope the next bios ;_;


Right! I Talked to a guy on reddit that has the 16gb version of this kit (2x8GB) Which is the kit I have. He has no problems running it on his Crosshair mobo with the new BIOS it just got. So maybe next BIOS update us Hynix guys will see some love.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Probably the brand of ECC memory. Looks like ECC verified memory on the QVL is limited to one specific set on the ASUS Prime X370. And ECC doesn't work at all apparently on the Crosshair VI Hero.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1629642/ryzen-ecc-motherboards


Looking at the qvl on the asus site right now. 8 piece ram kits. i don't recall if I have an older qvl handy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris1984*
> 
> Right! I Talked to a guy on reddit that has the 16gb version of this kit (2x8GB) Which is the kit I have. He has no problems running it on his Crosshair mobo with the new BIOS it just got. So maybe next BIOS update us Hynix guys will see some love.


worth getting all his settings for your own efforts. SoC , proc odt. etc and a ryzen timings checker screenshot for how his system is setting them up if it's on auto, or not for that matter.

All the bells and whistles aren't yet enabled from agesa 1.0.0.6 on the X370 pro but enough are that it's worth replicating as much as you can.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> link: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064
> 
> install>select right option>custom install>check "balanced power plan"
> 
> continue this installation...
> 
> if you dont see a power plan option you may already have it installed...
> 
> go to control panel in windows>Energy settings>"show additional plans"> select "AMD Ryzen™ balanced"


>custom install

It worked. Thank you.


----------



## viralbug

Hey fellas.

I'm running my 1700 at 3.7Ghz at 1.25V and Corsair Vengeance 16gbx2 3200mhz RAM at 2800Mhz with 1.35V. SOC volt is automatically set to 1.1V with 0805 BIOS.
This system is Prime95 stable for over an hour without any issues. However, I have had some reboots when I keep HWinfo running and stress testing and once even while just watching a video. When HWinfo is not running I face no issues at all.

I just wanted to confirm if this is due to HWinfo? I saw few comments across the forums suggesting that HWinfo may cause instability. I'll try running more apps and encoding to make sure my OC is stable.

I would like to run my RAM at 3200, but currently it's just not possible.







With 0803 BIOS my RAM ran at 2800 but with 1.365V. With 0805 it's fine at 1.35V, but 2933 and above just doesn't work no matter what I try. Tried increasing volts to 1.39-1.4V, ProOCDT to 60ohms, gear down disabled, clock rate 2T etc but no go. 2933 boots but isn't stable. 3066 and above doesn't boot at all.
I hope there's an update soon which will improve Hynix ram compatibility. Meanwhile, any other suggestions I can try?


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viralbug*
> 
> Hey fellas.
> 
> I'm running my 1700 at 3.7Ghz at 1.25V and Corsair Vengeance 16gbx2 3200mhz RAM at 2800Mhz with 1.35V. SOC volt is automatically set to 1.1V with 0805 BIOS.
> This system is Prime95 stable for over an hour without any issues. However, I have had some reboots when I keep HWinfo running and stress testing and once even while just watching a video. When HWinfo is not running I face no issues at all.
> 
> I just wanted to confirm if this is due to HWinfo? I saw few comments across the forums suggesting that HWinfo may cause instability. I'll try running more apps and encoding to make sure my OC is stable.
> 
> I would like to run my RAM at 3200, but currently it's just not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 0803 BIOS my RAM ran at 2800 but with 1.365V. With 0805 it's fine at 1.35V, but 2933 and above just doesn't work no matter what I try. Tried increasing volts to 1.39-1.4V, ProOCDT to 60ohms, gear down disabled, clock rate 2T etc but no go. 2933 boots but isn't stable. 3066 and above doesn't boot at all.
> I hope there's an update soon which will improve Hynix ram compatibility. Meanwhile, any other suggestions I can try?


I was getting black screens and inaccurate motherboard temp readings. The members here suggested it could be monitoring software conflicting with each other and/or ai suite. I uninstalled ai suite, stopped using aida64 for monitoring. Only use HWiNFO for monitoring now, no more black screens and no more inaccurate motherboard temp readings. Fans running correct


----------



## sakae48

sorry if my question were answered before.. i couldnt find the answer since skipped so many posts here
does 0805 bios status were no longer beta? i'd like to update but wouldnt bother beta bios since i use this thing for my studio


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> sorry if my question were answered before.. i couldnt find the answer since skipped so many posts here
> does 0805 bios status were no longer beta? i'd like to update but wouldnt bother beta bios since i use this thing for my studio


It's NOT a beta


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It's NOT a beta


great! thank you!
i could update in peace now


----------



## druni

Can someone tell me if I should leave my Vcore on Auto in BIOS with ZenStates or should I have a manual overclock in bios?

Thanks


----------



## crakej

Anyone tried this custom bios yet?
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html

File:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/674njruig5rdqye/BiosMod+0805.rar


----------



## sakae48

well... after several crash by RAM overclocking, now my zenstates 0.22 wouldnt start at all.. it says "unable to start services". uninstall, delete, and replace doesnt work at all. now i'm using v0.1. glad it works fine

also now i'm able to run at 2933 at CL18 on my 2400 CL16 sticks. not great but at least it's an improvement








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> i'm using a USB DAC and haven't had any problems, yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a really strange problem, have you tried other USB ports ?


i've tried both USB port from SOC but havent tried PCH and ASMedia ports. it's kinda random.. i'll take a look if it's only my unstable OC or something else


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Anyone tried this custom bios yet?
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html
> 
> File:
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/674njruig5rdqye/BiosMod+0805.rar


Upcoming Bios is more interesting. I think i have figured it out finally how to unlock all CBS options... i needed 6 hours today only to unlock CLDO_VDDP


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Upcoming Bios is more interesting. I think i have figured it out finally how to unlock all CBS options... i needed 6 hours today only to unlock CLDO_VDDP


Wow man! Where did you find it? Do you think it works? Seems ominous the '0' that's sitting there

Again - well done!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> Can someone tell me if I should leave my Vcore on Auto in BIOS with ZenStates or should I have a manual overclock in bios?
> 
> Thanks


I let mine on Auto but it should not matter as ZenStates overrides it anyways.

Take care to use ZenStates 0.2.2 of higher, and:
- to enable Core C6 and Package C6
- to use the "AMD Ryzen Balanced" power plan
- to enable "Global C-State Control" in the bios

Enabling all these significantly reduce the minimal input power, without affecting neither the performances or the stability.

Here are the values I got on my own PC, where "C6" means both "Core C6" and "Package C6":


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Wow man! Where did you find it? Do you think it works? Seems ominous the '0' that's sitting there
> 
> Again - well done!


The 0 is default if you set it to Manuel.
I havent found it. You have to edit the file with an hex editor.
It should work because it is from the original file and not from an imported CH6 file


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> well... after several crash by RAM overclocking, now my zenstates 0.22 wouldnt start at all.. it says "unable to start services". uninstall, delete, and replace doesnt work at all. now i'm using v0.1. glad it works fine
> 
> also now i'm able to run at 2933 at CL18 on my 2400 CL16 sticks. not great but at least it's an improvement


I have already got the same issue.

I solved is by uninstalling ZenStates 0.2.2 then deleting manually all the related services and deleting all the related registry values.
After all this, the installation of ZenStates went fine.

Fortunatly, despite my numerous crashes because of the DRAM, ZenStates has crashed only once.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I let mine on Auto but it should not matter as ZenStates overrides it anyways.
> 
> Take care to use ZenStates 0.2.2 of higher, and:
> - to enable Core C6 and Package C6
> - to use the "AMD Ryzen Balanced" power plan
> - to enable "Global C-State Control" in the bios
> 
> Enabling all these significantly reduce the minimal input power, without affecting neither the performances or the stability.
> 
> Here are the values I got on my own PC, where "C6" means both "Core C6" and "Package C6":


Thanks for the info!

Do you mind sharing your settings for ZenStates? Voltages and such.


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Upcoming Bios is more interesting. I think i have figured it out finally how to unlock all CBS options... i needed 6 hours today only to unlock CLDO_VDDP


is this that bios beta 18051?
or another bios?


----------



## MishelLngelo

My MB was made in February and it's v1.01, is there any newer version since than ? Right now it's gome for RMA and I hope there's a newer version.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I have already got the same issue.
> 
> I solved is by uninstalling ZenStates 0.2.2 then deleting manually all the related services and deleting all the related registry values.
> After all this, the installation of ZenStates went fine.
> 
> Fortunatly, despite my numerous crashes because of the DRAM, ZenStates has crashed only once.


mind to share which registry value to delete?









i'm pretty dumb to not to realize it was my RAM OC who makes my system black out on AIDA64 stability test








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> is this that bios beta 18051?
> or another bios?


looks like a modded bios


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> is this that bios beta 18051?
> or another bios?


0805-1 is a different one. i will post the bios here if im done with cbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> My MB was made in February and it's v1.01, is there any newer version since than ? Right now it's gome for RMA and I hope there's a newer version.


all my three boards are revision 1.03


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> 0805-1 is a different one. i will post the bios here if im done with cbs
> all my three boards are revision 1.03


thank you,,,
i need pstate,,,
i hope that work 100%


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> Do you mind sharing your settings for ZenStates? Voltages and such.


For each frequency, the Core Voltage depends on the CPU LLC level and the CPU itself.

As well as the max frequency of two 1700 can be very different, the voltage they need at the same frequency can very very different too.

Here is my values but you have to find yours by yourself.



















I had CPU LLC 5 when I tested all the frequency.
I selected LLC 3 recently. That's why I tested only three frequencies with it.

Of course, a higher LLC leads to a lower required voltage.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> 0805-1 is a different one. i will post the bios here if im done with cbs
> all my three boards are revision 1.03


Lucky you! Mine is v X.0

I don't want it now!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> mind to share which registry value to delete?


Just launch Regedit then search "ZenState" in the whole registry and delete each result.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i'm pretty dumb to not to realize it was my RAM OC who makes my system black out on AIDA64 stability test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a modded bios


Each time I change any setting related to the RAM, I test its stability with 16 instances of Memtest (the Pro version but the free one does the job) each testing 880 Mb to cover almost 16 Gb.
It's by far the fastest and most reliable way to test the RAM stability.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> For each frequency, the Core Voltage depends on the CPU LLC level and the CPU itself.
> 
> As well as the max frequency of two 1700 can be very different, the voltage they need at the same frequency can very very different too.
> 
> Here is my values but you have to find yours by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had CPU LLC 5 when I tested all the frequency.
> I selected LLC 3 recently. That's why I tested only three frequencies with it.
> 
> Of course, a higher LLC leads to a lower required voltage.


did you pass any stability test with that low vcore?
mine needs 1.38v for 3.8!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Just launch Regedit then search "ZenState" in the whole registry and delete each result.
> Each time I change any setting related to the RAM, I test its stability with 16 instances of Memtest (the Pro version but the free one does the job) each testing 880 Mb to cover almost 16 Gb.
> It's by far the fastest and most reliable way to test the RAM stability.


thanks! will try memtest next time


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> did you pass any stability test with that low vcore?


Off course, I didn't write them out of the blue.
I usually use Prime95, but OCCT or Realbench do the job as well.

Take care of my LLC levels.
With LLC 1, my CPU would need much higher voltages.

With Prime95, "Small FFTs" produces the max power and the highest temperature, but FFT manually set at 256 kb is usually more efficient to test the global stability.
With OCCT, I usually select "Medium Frame Set"

If my 1700 is not that bad about its max frequency, it's DRAM support is crappy.
I have not succeeded yet to stabilize my HOF 3600 C17 above 2933 Mhz, despite my insanely numerous attempts through the AGESA 1.0.0.6 timings and settings.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Off course, I didn't write them out of the blue.
> I usually use Prime95, but OCCT or Realbench do the job as well.
> 
> Take care of my LLC levels.
> With LLC 1, my CPU would need much higher voltages.
> 
> With Prime95, "Small FFTs" produces the max power and the highest temperature, but FFT manually set at 256 kb is usually more efficient to test the global stability.
> With OCCT, I usually select "Medium Frame Set"
> 
> If my 1700 is not that bad about its max frequency, it's DRAM support is crappy.
> I have not succeeded yet to stabilize my HOF 3600 C17 above 2933 Mhz, despite my insanely numerous attempts through the AGESA 1.0.0.6 timings and settings.


mine is all LLC3. have you ever tried aida64 stability test? would like to know if one stresses more over another

also, i measured the voltages directly on the CPU socket, at the full load, it takes 1.34v vcore and 1.11v SOC


----------



## Reous

More in the next days...








Custom PStates are working!


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> More in the next days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom PStates are working!


Ooooh


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> mine is all LLC3. have you ever tried aida64 stability test? would like to know if one stresses more over another


I've just tried it for the fist time, for about 35 minutes.
This stress test looks pretty good but I could not tell if it is more or less efficient than the tests of other stress softwares.


----------



## Reous

If someone here who wants to try i. Yes i was a bit faster than expectedt:
*Using on your own risk!*

>> ModBios 0805<<

Preview pictures in my Hardwareluxx thread.

*Changelog:*
_Bios starts at default in "Advanced Mode"
Removed "My Favorites"
Added VDDP Voltage (Ai Tweaker)
Added AMD fTPM Configuration (Advanced)
Added SMART Settings (Advanced)
Added C6 Mode (CPU Configuration)
Added Asmedia USB 3.1 Battery Charging Support (Onboard Devices Configuration)
Unblocked full AMD CBS (Advanced)
- Zen Common Option
- DF Common Options
- UMC Common Options
- NBIO Common Options
- FCH Common Option
Added advanced Boot Settings (Boot)_


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> If someone here who wants to try i. Yes i was a bit faster than expectedt:
> *Using on your own risk!*
> 
> >> ModBios 0805<<
> 
> Preview pictures in my Hardwareluxx thread.
> 
> *Changelog:*
> _Bios starts at default in "Advanced Mode"
> Removed "My Favorites"
> Added VDDP Voltage (Ai Tweaker)
> Added AMD fTPM Configuration (Advanced)
> Added SMART Settings (Advanced)
> Added C6 Mode (CPU Configuration)
> Added Asmedia USB 3.1 Battery Charging Support (Onboard Devices Configuration)
> Unblocked full AMD CBS (Advanced)
> - Zen Common Option
> - DF Common Options
> - UMC Common Options
> - NBIO Common Options
> - FCH Common Option
> Added advanced Boot Settings (Boot)_


Thank you,,,,
i want to try this ,,,


----------



## Lermite

This time, I'm screwed.
After trying once more to stabilize my RAM at 3200 Mhz, something went totally wrong because now, I can barely boot at 2133 Mhz because the applied value to the timing Twrrd is always 0, regardless the set one in the bios.

Would you know what chose the values to apply as timings during the boot: the CPU (1700) or the motherboard (Asus Prime X370-Pro)?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> This time, I'm screwed.
> After trying once more to stabilize my RAM at 3200 Mhz, something went totally wrong because now, I can barely boot at 2133 Mhz because the applied value to the timing Twrrd is always 0, regardless the set one in the bios.
> 
> Would you know what chose the values to apply as timings during the boot: the CPU (1700) or the motherboard (Asus Prime X370-Pro)?


spd table of ram provides initial values. motherboard bios applies vendor chosen settings, then imc works with that to derive values seen after post....


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> spd table of ram provides initial values. motherboard bios applies vendor chosen settings, then imc works with that to derive values seen after post....


OK, so the culprit must be the CPU where the IMC are because even if the motherboard was unable to read the SPD table, it should apply the timings I defined myself (with a numeric values instead of Auto).
But as the CPU may have been damaged by the motherboard, I'm definitely screwed.

Anyways, thanks for your answer.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> OK, so the culprit must be the CPU where the IMC are because even if the motherboard was unable to read the SPD table, it should apply the timings I defined myself (with a numeric values instead of Auto).
> But as the CPU may have been damaged by the motherboard, I'm definitely screwed.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for your answer.


It happened to me after playing around at 3200

I needed to clear CMOS cause it started to behave strange. As in "I couldn't POST at default 2933 XMP" strange.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> OK, so the culprit must be the CPU where the IMC are because even if the motherboard was unable to read the SPD table, it should apply the timings I defined myself (with a numeric values instead of Auto).
> But as the CPU may have been damaged by the motherboard, I'm definitely screwed.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for your answer.


Full cmos clear resolves similar problems. All the AMI bios for this platform have a habit of leaving settings behind when they should be at default. Observed on every board


----------



## hsn

Thak you @Reous
i use pstate to overclock my 1700
and it work ....


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> Thak you @Reous
> i use pstate to overclock my 1700
> and it work ....


Thanks for the feedback. Have fun with it


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Have fun with it


but why you unlock for advance boot settings?

update :
with hwinfo sensor ....


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> If someone here who wants to try i. Yes i was a bit faster than expectedt:
> *Using on your own risk!*
> 
> >> ModBios 0805<<
> 
> Preview pictures in my Hardwareluxx thread.
> 
> *Changelog:*
> _Bios starts at default in "Advanced Mode"
> Removed "My Favorites"
> Added VDDP Voltage (Ai Tweaker)
> Added AMD fTPM Configuration (Advanced)
> Added SMART Settings (Advanced)
> Added C6 Mode (CPU Configuration)
> Added Asmedia USB 3.1 Battery Charging Support (Onboard Devices Configuration)
> Unblocked full AMD CBS (Advanced)
> - Zen Common Option
> - DF Common Options
> - UMC Common Options
> - NBIO Common Options
> - FCH Common Option
> Added advanced Boot Settings (Boot)_


Thank you SO much!
and which version of afudos to use?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> but why you unlock for advance boot settings?


some settings are interesting for me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thank you SO much!
> and which version of afudos to use?


All you need is in the download package


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> some settings are interesting for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is in the download package


All new settings are "Auto" or "Disabled"?
if i install this i like to change to test one at one.

you try to "update" with ezflasher a official bios (.CAP) from de biosmod?


----------



## thigobr

How do you configure P state overclocking on this board? Just leave VDDCR CPU Voltage in AUTO and change the P-state values?


----------



## ZeNch

pstate VID?
1c = hex = 1.37v

i dont know y have same doubt.

Fid/Did calculator + conversor VID

http://www.mediafire.com/file/u7l54s89dri3e4y/RyZenPstateCalc.xlsx

Source: noko (H***Forum .com )


----------



## hsn

@Reous

is there any option to unlock SenseMI Skew?
i'm affraid there is some case wrong to read the temperature (some case happen on hero vi)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> It happened to me after playing around at 3200
> 
> I needed to clear CMOS cause it started to behave strange. As in "I couldn't POST at default 2933 XMP" strange.


I've done a Clear CMOS.
Right after, I thought I was really screwed because Twrrd still had the value 0 (by default, during the first boot with the G-Skil 2600 C15.

But then a miracle have happened: after replacing the G-Skill by the HOF 3600 C17, the timing Twrrd went back to life, with asymmetrical values, but not 0 any longer.










I really tought my CPU was dead this time.
I promise: I'll never ever try gain to set my RAM at a higher frequency than 2933 Mhz.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I tried a Clear CMOS but il only made me sure I'm screwed this time.
> Right after this Clear CMOS, the applied value to Twrrd is still 0:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like I gonna have to RMA my CPU... F**K !


Full clear.? Power off, disconnect from wall. short cmos jumper while pressing case power button? And wandering off and letting it sit for a period .

bios settings we think should clear or change when we fail an overclock and get sent back to bios at 2133 ? Some remain unchanged. Clear cmos with power connected? Settings can stay? Flash a new bios? Old settings apparently stay . Plenty of evidence on this board as well as others supports this so........... we do the extensive cmos reset.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Full clear.? Power off, disconnect from wall. short cmos jumper while pressing case power button? And wandering off and letting it sit for a period .
> 
> bios settings we think should clear or change when we fail an overclock and get sent back to bios at 2133 ? Some remain unchanged. Clear cmos with power connected? Settings can stay? Flash a new bios? Old settings apparently stay . Plenty of evidence on this board as well as others supports this so........... we do the extensive cmos reset.


Sorry, I edited my post after I've found out the issue remains after the Clear CMOS, but only with the G-Skill 2600 C15 (Hynix M-Die), but not any more with the HOF 3600 C17 (Samsung B-Die).
Of course, I didn't try and I'll never try again to set it over 2933 Mhz 14-13-13-13-28.

But I didn't know the power button had to be held pressed during the clear CMOS.
Until now, I've only shut down physically the power supply then linked for ~12 seconds the Clear RTC connector, and it looked as it worked every time, with every bios settings but the time reset at them default values.


----------



## Lermite

What is the benefit to overclock by P-State trough the bios instead of ZenStates 0.2.2 under Windows environment?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Sorry, I edited my post after I've found out the issue remains after the Clear CMOS, but only with the G-Skill 2600 C15 (Hynix M-Die), but not any more with the HOF 3600 C17 (Samsung B-Die).
> Of course, I didn't try and I'll never try again to set it over 2933 Mhz 14-13-13-13-28.
> 
> But I didn't know the power button had to be held pressed during the clear CMOS.
> Until now, I've only shut down physically the power supply then linked for ~12 seconds the Clear RTC connector, and it looked as it worked every time, with every bios settings but the time reset at them default values.


The power button should not need to be held. Vendors stand by their preferred recommendation which in this case is turn it off and short the cmos jumpers. Many of us have just found that isn't enough. as I mentioned a lot of boards act as if the bios had non volatile storage somewhere that a residual charge was keeping loaded. Flashing bios even when supposedly the whole bios is overwritten has left what appears to be old bios settings . Very annoying. So we power them off, disconnect them and press the power button while shorting cmos to clear this supposed residual (from where?) charge and even let them sit for periods.

It works, or has appeared to since launch. /shrug


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> What is the benefit to overclock by P-State trough the bios instead of ZenStates 0.2.2 under Windows environment?


It's operating system independant. So you're not restricted to windows or have to set up zenstates for multiple operating systems if you use more than one.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It's operating system independant. So you're not restricted to windows or have to set up zenstates for multiple operating systems if you use more than one.


That makes sense.

On the other side, it may be convenient to be able to change the P-States settings without having to reboot, to get more performances or reduce the temperature and the fans noise level.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> If someone here who wants to try i. Yes i was a bit faster than expectedt:
> *Using on your own risk!*
> 
> >> ModBios 0805<<
> 
> Preview pictures in my Hardwareluxx thread.
> 
> *Changelog:*
> _Bios starts at default in "Advanced Mode"
> Removed "My Favorites"
> Added VDDP Voltage (Ai Tweaker)
> Added AMD fTPM Configuration (Advanced)
> Added SMART Settings (Advanced)
> Added C6 Mode (CPU Configuration)
> Added Asmedia USB 3.1 Battery Charging Support (Onboard Devices Configuration)
> Unblocked full AMD CBS (Advanced)
> - Zen Common Option
> - DF Common Options
> - UMC Common Options
> - NBIO Common Options
> - FCH Common Option
> Added advanced Boot Settings (Boot)_


Thanks alot .
With this mod bios i can run my RAM at 3200 Mhz only i set CDPO to 1000mv
Sad ASUS hidde all options ...


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> All new settings are "Auto" or "Disabled"?
> if i install this i like to change to test one at one.
> 
> you try to "update" with ezflasher a official bios (.CAP) from de biosmod?


You cant flash over EZ flash. A modded Bios wont have the AMI signature.
All new settings are on default option. This can be Auto, Enabled or Disabled. Its the same as with original Bios. Just the settings arent hidden now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> @Reous
> 
> is there any option to unlock SenseMI Skew?
> i'm affraid there is some case wrong to read the temperature (some case happen on hero vi)


Nope i havent found a setting like this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Thanks alot .
> With this mod bios i can run my RAM at 3200 Mhz only i set CDPO to 1000mv
> Sad ASUS hidde all options ...


Yeah this is really sad from Asus. Funny thing, if you know how you can enable it for every Asus board.
Have you always done a cold rebot after changing the CLDO VDDP Voltage?


----------



## gupsterg

CLDO_VDDP needs a reset for CPU dLDO to relatch.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> You cant flash over EZ flash. A modded Bios wont have the AMI signature.
> All new settings are on default option. This can be Auto, Enabled or Disabled. Its the same as with original Bios. Just the settings arent hidden now.
> Nope i havent found a setting like this.
> Yeah this is really sad from Asus. Funny thing, if you know how you can enable it for every Asus board.
> Have you always done a cold rebot after changing the CLDO VDDP Voltage?


yea i did cold reboot after change


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> What is the benefit to overclock by P-State trough the bios instead of ZenStates 0.2.2 under Windows environment?


If you're in windows. None...is actually more convenient to be able to change that in windows before applying an update for example, to make sure your system is not gonna lock up in the update process.

I would like ASUS to enable some of those options too..(specially RAM related) but I'm not willing to risk bricking my board by installing a BIOS with afudos....I already bricked one.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I would like ASUS to enable some of those options too..(specially RAM related) but I'm not willing to risk bricking my board by installing a BIOS with afudos....I already bricked one.


I'm hesitating as hell too about this mod bios.
If the update had to be done from Windows, I would not even think about it.
But as it is,... damn, what a hard choice between having the ram stuck forever at 2933 Mhz, and risking to brick my motherboard.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I'm hesitating as hell too about this mod bios.
> If the update had to be done from Windows, I would not even think about it.
> But as it is,... damn, what a hard choice between having the ram stuck forever at 2933 Mhz, and risking to brick my motherboard.


Me too...on the other hand from 2933 to 3200 there is probably just little improvement.

Best would be to buy a 3600 or 4000 kit....sadly for me I have to wait longer as I need all 64Gb for my audio production machine.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Me too...on the other hand from 2933 to 3200 there is probably just little improvement.
> 
> Best would be to buy a 3600 or 4000 kit....sadly for me I have to wait longer as I need all 64Gb for my audio production machine.


I already have a 3600 RAM. This makes its actual 2933 Mhz pretty frustrating, especially because the QVL mentions it as DOCP 3200 compliant.

If I could not boot over 2933, I would have made my mind but I actually can boot until 3333 Mhz but the stability is never perfect over 2933.
That's why this mod bios could be the key to unlock my RAM frequency but is it worth the risk to brick my motherboard... that's a tough question.

EDIT: Screw the risk.... I gonna try this mod bios. If I don't come back soon, the author of this bios will be cursed for eternity


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I already have a 3600 RAM. This makes its actual 2933 Mhz pretty frustrating, especially because the QVL mentions it as DOCP 3200 compliant.
> 
> If I could not boot over 2933, I would have made my mind but I actually can boot until 3333 Mhz but the stability is never perfect over 2933.
> That's why this mod bios could be the key to unlock my RAM frequency but is it worth the risk to brick my motherboard... that's a tough question.


I see....hmmmmm.... that's the thing, risking bricking your board means RMA and waiting 2 weeks for a new one.....sucks!


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I already have a 3600 RAM. This makes its actual 2933 Mhz pretty frustrating, especially because the QVL mentions it as DOCP 3200 compliant.
> 
> If I could not boot over 2933, I would have made my mind but I actually can boot until 3333 Mhz but the stability is never perfect over 2933.
> That's why this mod bios could be the key to unlock my RAM frequency but is it worth the risk to brick my motherboard... that's a tough question.
> 
> EDIT: Screw the risk.... I gonna try this mod bios. If I don't come back soon, the author of this bios will be cursed for eternity


lol, let us know. I am in nearly exactly the same situation as you.


----------



## crakej

I'm gonna do it!


----------



## Lermite

Alleluia, my PC is still alive after the mod bios install









I didn't try the numerous new options yet but all the other ones work as fine as the official 0805's.

The install is easy. Just take care to:
- stick to the Readme.pdf file, reading carefully each line
- check what you typed before pressing Enter
- use a reliable USB stick, even if a corrupted content should be detected by the update process
- avoid a shut down of the computer during the update process (because of a power loss or anything).


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Alleluia, my PC is still alive after the mod bios install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't try the numerous new options yet but all the other ones work as fine as the official 0805's.
> 
> The install is easy. Just take care to:
> - stick to the Readme.pdf file, reading carefully each line
> - check what you typed before pressing Enter
> - use a reliable USB stick, even if a corrupted content should be detected by the update process
> - avoid a shut down of the computer during the update process (because of a power loss or anything).


Good to know







let us know you could run your RAM any faster.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let us know you could run your RAM any faster.


I won't miss to clam my victory here but it should not happen before tomorrow, because a whole night of tests is needed to test deeply the RAM stability.
I've already got only two errors after 27 passes of 16 instances of Memtest Pro.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I won't miss to clam my victory here but it should not happen before tomorrow, because a whole night of tests is needed to test deeply the RAM stability.
> I've already got only two errors after 27 passes of 16 instances of Memtest Pro.


At 3200? So you could finally boot at that speed?


----------



## Lermite

Not yet. As my RAM is testing during the night, I only try to change its setting in the evening, because looking at Memetest running al day long is pretty boring.

But I can boot at 3333 Mhz.
What I can't acheive yet is to make my RAM stable at a higher frequency than 2933 Mhz.

As I've already managed to make it almost stable at 3200, I'm confident than the CLDO_VDDP setting could be the one I lacked until now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Not yet. As my RAM is testing during the night, I only try to change its setting in the evening, because looking at Memetest running al day long is pretty boring.
> 
> But I can boot at 3333 Mhz.
> What I can't acheive yet is to make my RAM stable at a higher frequency than 2933 Mhz.
> 
> As I've already managed to make it almost stable at 3200, I'm confident than the CLDO_VDDP setting could be the one I lacked until now.


What values are good for CLDO_VDDP?


----------



## Reous

@Lermite good to hear it is working







but @crakej hasnt posted anothing yet...

I dont know. Is it worth it to make a new thread about the Prime X370 with Mod Bios?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What values are good for CLDO_VDDP?


I think you have to test it out. On the CH6 it was 0.975v i guess.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> @Lermite good to hear it is working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but @crakej hasnt posted anothing yet...
> 
> I dont know. Is it worth it to make a new thread about the Prime X370 with Mod Bios?
> I think you have to test it out. On the CH6 it was 0.975v i guess.


I ask so if I ever try I know what value NOT to go for.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What values are good for CLDO_VDDP?


I don't know yet but here is the explanation I found about it:
Quote:


> Voltage for the DDR4 PHY on the SoC. Somewhat counterintuitively, lowering VDDP can often be more beneficial for stability than raising CLDO_VDDP. Advanced overclockers should also know that altering CLDO_VDDP can move or resolve memory holes. Small changes to VDDP can have a big effect, and VDDP cannot not be set to a value greater than VDIMM-0.1V (not to exceed 1.05V). A cold reboot is required if you alter this voltage.


----------



## Vorado

1050 mv is the max safe


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I don't know yet but here is the explanation I found about it:


Ah sorry, so it was covered by AMDs community report.









I'll see if I try, I'm pretty negative about it so far. Too scared to **** this one too.


----------



## zhong00123

unfortunately, I still can not boot at 3200 with my G.SKILL F4-3200C16S-8GRKB
I flash bios,remove battery to clear the bios,set CLDO_VDDP at 930/975/1000mv,save and reboot,set DOCP 3200,it just can not boot...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What values are good for CLDO_VDDP?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I think you have to test it out. On the CH6 it was 0.975v i guess.
Click to expand...

Stock/[Auto] is 950mV on C6H.

When changed to manual "we" see 0 like you guys on mod ROM. 900-1000mV is recommended range, some use lower than 900mV as well, 1050mV is max The Stilt recommended. With in my thread OP, section RAM info > C6H UEFI 0079 onwards ProcODT plus other settings ... within there is section with CLDO_VDDP info.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Did you guys can confirm you experienced CLDO_VDDP helped?

I guess since I'm on dual rank Hynix and 64Gb I shouldn't even try. No 64Gb kits are any higher than 3000mhz (that I know of) and Chew said the chance if very slim to get it working any faster.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhong00123*
> 
> unfortunately, I still can not boot at 3200 with my G.SKILL F4-3200C16S-8GRKB
> I flash bios,remove battery to clear the bios,set CLDO_VDDP at 930/975/1000mv,save and reboot,set DOCP 3200,it just can not boot...


Apart the new settings like CLDO_VDDP, selecting a DOCP profile is rarely enough.
Timings such TRC, TFAW and TWR may need a rise.
ProcODT may need a value between 60 and 96 ohms (60 is the best for my HOF)
The Command Rate at 2T may be an improvement, but not always.
Enabling or disabling Gear Down Mode can improve the stability, depending the RAM kit.
Setting the value of RttNom, RttWr and RttPark can also lead to the stability.

In fact, all the settings if the DRAM Timings section are involved in the RAM stability.


----------



## chroniclard

Installed this mod bios too. Can boot 3200 fine but cant get settings right to pass memtest, so pretty much same issue I had on the standard bios.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> You cant flash over EZ flash. A modded Bios wont have the AMI signature.
> All new settings are on default option. This can be Auto, Enabled or Disabled. Its the same as with original Bios. Just the settings arent hidden now.
> Nope i havent found a setting like this.
> Yeah this is really sad from Asus. Funny thing, if you know how you can enable it for every Asus board.
> Have you always done a cold rebot after changing the CLDO VDDP Voltage?


No, what I was trying to say was that if I'm in the BIOSMOD and I want to flash an Official Bios ("805 Official" or next Official Bios) Can I with ezflash?

BiosOfficial> BiosMod = Afudos
BiosMod> BiosMod = Afudos
BiosMod> BiosOfficial = EzFlash?

My level of English is low, sorry and thank you very much.


----------



## zhong00123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Installed this mod bios too. Can boot 3200 fine but cant get settings right to pass memtest, so pretty much same issue I had on the standard bios.


All I have already tried.It still can not boot.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Did you guys can confirm you experienced CLDO_VDDP helped?


It helps resolve memory hole, adjusting it allowed this CPU to use 3333MHz otherwise it's total failure to post for that MEMCLK.

On C6H we can adjust BCLK to see when a hole starts and finishes, link. Info on PHY / MAX CLDO_VDDP, link.

Like stated before and in The Stilt's quotes it's not a voltage just to increase to resolve a hole, lowering can help as well.

This CPU once CLDO_VDDP is tweaked to allow 3333MHz hole to resolve then 3200MHz is non functioning, so like The Stilt said the hole shifts on memory frequency range and is not plugged as such. You may find a CLDO_VDDP voltage which works for more frequencies but what value may work for one person may not for another. So technically sharing the value you use may not help another.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> No, what I was trying to say was that if I'm in the BIOSMOD and I want to flash an Official Bios ("805 Official" or next Official Bios) Can I with ezflash?
> 
> BiosOfficial> BiosMod = Afudos
> BiosMod> BiosMod = Afudos
> BiosMod> BiosOfficial = EzFlash?
> 
> My level of English is low, sorry and thank you very much.


Oh now i got you









Yes you can use EZ Flash 3. Its still the same 0805 Bios. There are just unlocked some hidden settings.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It helps resolve memory hole, adjusting it allowed this CPU to use 3333MHz otherwise it's total failure to post for that MEMCLK.
> 
> On C6H we can adjust BCLK to see when a hole starts and finishes, link. Info on PHY / MAX CLDO_VDDP, link.
> 
> Like stated before and in The Stilt's quotes it's not a voltage just to increase to resolve a hole, lowering can help as well.
> 
> This CPU once CLDO_VDDP is tweaked to allow 3333MHz hole to resolve then 3200MHz is non functioning, so like The Stilt said the hole shifts on memory frequency range and is not plugged as such. You may find a CLDO_VDDP voltage which works for more frequencies but what value may work for one person may not for another. So technically sharing the value you use may not help another.


Oh! thanks a lot for taking your time and posting links.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Oh! thanks a lot for taking your time and posting links.


No worries







.

This post has:-

i) some other links that people may find handy.

ii) as you guys don't have BCLK tweak it has info stated as when "we" do "RAM divider jumping".

Do you guys have Fail_CNT in AMD CBS?


----------



## crakej

Interesting - I did not reset anything before I flashed and when it rebooted everything was reset and cmos was clear - nothing was saved in bios including OC profiles. Most bios updates don't do this which is why you usually have to.

I was able to boot at 3333 a few times, then it slowly lost reliability. I had not changed anything except putting docp on and choosing 3333.

Experimenting now with CLD0_VDDP

I also read here that there is a was to effectively cvhange BCLK even though we dont have to chip! See http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db

Direct links:
Will mobo's without BCLK clock gen chip support adjustment? link and also link.


----------



## komodikkio

Hi all
Lermite, thanks for the informations
Can you explain us how did you set the stuffs in bios (like vcore, vsoc, docp vs manual timings, phases, ecc)
I'm really interested, wanna give a try to zenstate but i'm still not able to get a stable oc with good temperatures

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lermite

I've started to play with the CLDO_VDDP setting.

At 3333, my RAM will probably never be stable, regardless the settings, so I gave up about this frequency.
Off course, I don't even boot at higher frequencies.

But at 3200, the CLDO_VDDP looks like the key I missed until now to stabilize my RAM .
Thanks for the amazing modded bios 0805-1









Off course, this stability has yet to be confirmed by a much longer test, but a whole first pass of Memtest without any error is already an achievement, especially considering my SOC Voltage at 1,0V.

I left the Vsoc at 1.0V because I think that if this voltage has to be raised to stabilize the RAM, some others settings are wrong, and as a high Vsoc stresses the CPU as much as a high Vcore, I try to keep it as low as possible.


----------



## crakej

So i still couldn't get a stab;e 3333 from my 4266CL19s









I have tried a bit of fiddling with CLD0_VDDP but I see no sign of a memory hole moving - again









However, we do have A LOT of new settings to look at








Will report back if I find anything new, but tried moving CLD0 from 1000 to 850 in 25mv jumps but may need to try a few other things........anyone else had any revelations to share?


----------



## chroniclard

Well Pstate overclocking seems to work well with this bios.

Got 3915 set for Pstate 0 and it downclocks nicely when idle.









Now to keep trying for that memory......


----------



## Lermite

Finding the optimal value for CLDO_VDDP requires some patience because increasing or decreasing it by a bit is enough for a big change about the RAM stability.


----------



## SaccoSVD

The hardest (to keep your temper) is those long reboots when it fails....


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The hardest (to keep your temper) is those long reboots when it fails....


No, the hardest for the patience is a crash so deep that it can only solved by a Clear CMOS, then every parameters of the BIOS have to be set again.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> No, the hardest for the patience is a crash so deep that it can only solved by a Clear CMOS, then every parameters of the BIOS have to be set again.


oh.....yeah xD


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> No, the hardest for the patience is a crash so deep that it can only solved by a Clear CMOS, then every parameters of the BIOS have to be set again.


this is where the oc profiles come in handy. After the big Nada post fail forces you to do the clear cmos dance .


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> oh.....yeah xD


After CMOS clear I could boot with 2933 but not going stable. Direct at start my overwatch failed again and again. With 2800 I'm going 2 test now.


----------



## Reous

I made a new thread for the modded Bios. If someone is interested in:

[Bios Mod] Asus Prime X370-Pro


----------



## SaccoSVD

Decided for a 1.4v and LLC2 with current capability to 110% (4Ghz clock)

These are my readings with the multimeter.

Idle 1.4187v - Load 1.398v
Idle 1.4125v - Load 1.391v
Idle 1.4062v - Load 1.388v
Idle 1.4000v - Load 1380v


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Decided for a 1.4v and LLC2 with current capability to 110% (4Ghz clock)
> 
> These are my readings with the multimeter.
> 
> Idle 1.4187v - Load 1.398v
> Idle 1.4125v - Load 1.391v
> Idle 1.4062v - Load 1.388v
> Idle 1.4000v - Load 1380v


I might have to give this a try, I've managed gaming and everyday use stable with 1.35/6 Vcore (according to bios) and 3.9Ghz with the LLC1. I've not set current capability or anything like that but wouldn't mind messing with it. I've got the current OC profile already saved sooooo.....


----------



## ZeNch

i have this speeds/vCore. (LLC1)

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

I could not find a way to use less vCore (with less speed), my pc does not turn on. Could it be the SoC (1v)? I'll try again in the week, I wanted to have an "ecofriendly" pstate.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Oh! thanks a lot for taking your time and posting links.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This post has:-
> 
> i) some other links that people may find handy.
> 
> ii) as you guys don't have BCLK tweak it has info stated as when "we" do "RAM divider jumping".
> 
> Do you guys have Fail_CNT in AMD CBS?
Click to expand...

Yeah. It's there.

What means that option









Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Yeah. It's there.
> 
> What means that option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


Pretty sure it's the amount of times it will retry mem learning on boot.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Pretty sure it's the amount of times it will retry mem learning on boot.


Not work anyway. Its disabled, so, i cant modify that value (3)


----------



## hsn

@reous
thank you bro....

i just "disable bank group swap"


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Not work anyway. Its disabled, so, i cant modify that value (3)


Looks like it is disabled because it is grey but you can change the value. Just type the number you want (1-9)


----------



## komodikkio

[OT]
Sorry for the ot...
Hsn, which test are you using? That's an ubuntu distro, right?
I'm planning to install a nix distro asap, as soon as my config would be stable, and so i'm interested in tuning/management tools that fits our board
[/OT]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> @reous
> thank you bro....
> i just "disable bank group swap"


----------



## hsn

Google stressapp test via W10 Bash Terminal ,,, i'm using this metode


----------



## Baerliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> Google stressapp test via W10 Bash Terminal ,,, i'm using this metode


http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread

For all who don't know about it like me some days ago.


----------



## komodikkio

ok, tyvm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> Google stressapp test via W10 Bash Terminal ,,, i'm using this metode


ty Baerliner


----------



## Frugal

I notice there are only 2 CHA_FAN headers on this board, but there's a AIO_PUMP and a W_PUMP+ as well. Can these latter two be used for regular fans as well?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frugal*
> 
> I notice there are only 2 CHA_FAN headers on this board, but there's a AIO_PUMP and a W_PUMP+ as well. Can these latter two be used for regular fans as well?


Yes they can.

Edit: you can definitely have 2 fans on each connector. I think you can have up to 4.


----------



## komodikkio

Hi all,
Here are my result after 2 hrs of occt+prime95 test and 1 of memory stresstest at 3200 profile (but with default timings)


http://imgur.com/kcAiN

Occt setup was this: CPU OCCT, Infinite, x64, Medium data set, 32 threads (automatic)
prime's one was this: Custom, 16 threads, Min/Max size 256 K, Run in place, 3 minutes
The zenstate profile was: x36,[email protected],2V - [email protected],05v - [email protected],9v

Here's the results of 2 hours OCCT (linpack) infinite, memory 90%, x64,avx capable
with prim95 small ffts (16 threads)
Same zenstate profile: x36,[email protected],2V - [email protected],05v - [email protected],9v


http://imgur.com/l5d0v


The bios (last official revision) setting are as follow for both:
cpu&soc llc: 5
vcore: auto
vsoc: 1,01250
vdram: 1,35
cstates management enabled
cpu & soc phases on extreme
fast+secure boot disabled

For second test, ram were manually set @3200mhz 16-18-18-18-36 from bios (other ram settings were in auto/default)

On the 1th occt's test bus image, looke like there's a lot of bus spikes over the 102 mhz
On the 2th occt's, with the oc ram setting, i can see only one spyke at 100,4 mhz

Till now, after a full clear cmos and the ai suite uninstallation, i had no more crash
The Ram test with the 3200 profile at default timings didn't show any error.
I ran one more ram stresstest now, with the timings like in the docp profile,manually setted in bios and had no errors
Stats: Found 0 hardware incidents
Stats: Completed: 116240280.00M in 3601.01s 32279.95MB/s, with 0 hardware incidents, 0 errors
Stats: Memory Copy: 116240280.00M at 32285.70MB/s
Status: PASS - please verify no corrected errors

Temps was usually about 69°/71 at full load, with 75° max temp

What you guys think about this? Do you think I could lower the v / temps?

Thanks in advance


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viralbug*
> 
> Hey fellas.
> 
> I'm running my 1700 at 3.7Ghz at 1.25V and Corsair Vengeance 16gbx2 3200mhz RAM at 2800Mhz with 1.35V. SOC volt is automatically set to 1.1V with 0805 BIOS.
> This system is Prime95 stable for over an hour without any issues. However, I have had some reboots when I keep HWinfo running and stress testing and once even while just watching a video. When HWinfo is not running I face no issues at all.
> 
> I just wanted to confirm if this is due to HWinfo? I saw few comments across the forums suggesting that HWinfo may cause instability. I'll try running more apps and encoding to make sure my OC is stable.
> 
> I would like to run my RAM at 3200, but currently it's just not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 0803 BIOS my RAM ran at 2800 but with 1.365V. With 0805 it's fine at 1.35V, but 2933 and above just doesn't work no matter what I try. Tried increasing volts to 1.39-1.4V, ProOCDT to 60ohms, gear down disabled, clock rate 2T etc but no go. 2933 boots but isn't stable. 3066 and above doesn't boot at all.
> I hope there's an update soon which will improve Hynix ram compatibility. Meanwhile, any other suggestions I can try?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Hi all,
> Here are my result after 2 hrs of occt+prime95 test and 1 of memory stresstest at 3200 profile (but with default timings)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kcAiN
> 
> Occt setup was this: CPU OCCT, Infinite, x64, Medium data set, 32 threads (automatic)
> prime's one was this: Custom, 16 threads, Min/Max size 256 K, Run in place, 3 minutes
> The zenstate profile was: x36,[email protected],2V - [email protected],05v - [email protected],9v
> 
> Here's the results of 2 hours OCCT (linpack) infinite, memory 90%, x64,avx capable
> with prim95 small ffts (16 threads)
> Same zenstate profile: x36,[email protected],2V - [email protected],05v - [email protected],9v
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/l5d0v
> 
> 
> The bios (last official revision) setting are as follow for both:
> cpu&soc llc: 5
> vcore: auto
> vsoc: 1,01250
> vdram: 1,35
> cstates management enabled
> cpu & soc phases on extreme
> fast+secure boot disabled
> 
> For second test, ram were manually set @3200mhz 16-18-18-18-36 from bios (other ram settings were in auto/default)
> 
> On the 1th occt's test bus image, looke like there's a lot of bus spikes over the 102 mhz
> On the 2th occt's, with the oc ram setting, i can see only one spyke at 100,4 mhz
> 
> Till now, after a full clear cmos and the ai suite uninstallation, i had no more crash
> The Ram test with the 3200 profile at default timings didn't show any error.
> I ran one more ram stresstest now, with the timings like in the docp profile,manually setted in bios and had no errors
> Stats: Found 0 hardware incidents
> Stats: Completed: 116240280.00M in 3601.01s 32279.95MB/s, with 0 hardware incidents, 0 errors
> Stats: Memory Copy: 116240280.00M at 32285.70MB/s
> Status: PASS - please verify no corrected errors
> 
> Temps was usually about 69°/71 at full load, with 75° max temp
> 
> What you guys think about this? Do you think I could lower the v / temps?
> 
> Thanks in advance


LLC 5 could fry your cpu. There's good info in this thread on that if you can find it.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> LLC 5 could fry your cpu. There's good info in this thread on that if you can find it.


at lower voltages I would be comfortable with llc5 despite the spikes and vboost.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> at lower voltages I would be comfortable with llc5 despite the spikes and vboost.


curious what gives you comfort?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> curious what gives you comfort?


Spike coming off load is the biggest potential problem with 4 and 5. I haven't seen one large enough to push 1.2 high voltage enough to worry, but that's me. My dime. Not anyone else's.


----------



## komodikkio

Thank you for the info crusada.
I'm slowly reading all the thread, i'm going to search this info asap and i'll switch to llc3 asa i'll be back @home
Later all and thanks again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> LLC 5 could fry your cpu. There's good info in this thread on that if you can find it.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Spike coming off load is the biggest potential problem with 4 and 5. I haven't seen one large enough to push 1.2 high voltage enough to worry, but that's me. My dime. Not anyone else's.


Yeah i was using 1.2v when i tried LLC5 and cpu doesn't appear to be damaged. But as soon as i heard about LLC4-5 crazy voltage spikes coming off load i dialed back to LLC1 to be safe.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Thank you for the info crusada.
> I'm slowly reading all the thread, i'm going to search this info asap and i'll switch to llc3 asa i'll be back @home
> Later all and thanks again


Hopefully you'll be fine.


----------



## komodikkio

Ok crusada, thank you very much
I'll test llc1 before llc3 then









I'm reading now the thread from the beginning (before i was reading from the end to the beginning)...
It's still suggested to set of this manually in the bios:

Core Performance boost: OFF
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency: 600khz
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: 600khz

VDDCR CPU Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
VDDCR SOC Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)

Thanks again.
I'll report asap the results of the new test @lower llc

Cya


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Ok crusada, thank you very much
> I'll test llc1 before llc3 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading now the thread from the beginning (before i was reading from the end to the beginning)...
> It's still suggested to set of this manually in the bios:
> 
> Core Performance boost: OFF
> Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency: 600khz
> Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: 600khz
> 
> VDDCR CPU Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
> VDDCR SOC Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
> 
> Thanks again.
> I'll report asap the results of the new test @lower llc
> 
> Cya


LLC2 seems even better than LLC1.....from LLC3 on things aren't that good.

You don't need to mess with switching freq if your LLC is low. That is to deal with nasty spikes and it compromises your VRM.

Best (to me) is LLC2 and current capability to 110%..

SOC 1.1v

That's it, you don't need anything else to get your CPU overclocked.

RAM is another story and need other settings...BTW


----------



## MrPhilo

Old


New


I wanted to improve on my copying, so changed it to 14-14-14-13-34 instead of 14-14-14-14-28 (14-14-14-13-28, had copy errors)

Only did 30 minutes stability test for memory, didn't have patience but no errors within that time, all good.

SOC is 1.1v, RAM 1.4v (1.38 on old setting) and VDDP 975mV (using modded bios).

Also I've noticed Bankgroupswap improves my memory, even though it's Single rank, i've heard single was better with it off, but opposite effect on this benchmark anyways.

EDIT: Tried old setting (14-14-14-14-28) with Bankgroup swap, 51.8k read, 51.4k write, 48.8k copy and 66.7ns! So only faster in the ns, kept new setting! All good


----------



## komodikkio

Ty sacco
WIth llc 2/1 system wasn't stable
I tryied to do a deep clear cmos and settings are gone... but my saved profiles are still there
That's normal or i did something wrong? :|

Do you mean llc2 and 110% current capability on both cpu and soc?

Now i'm trying to get cpu oc stability with lowest ram profile
Mem freq 1333 ( Timings are all on auto as default)
DRAM voltage 1,30
CPU voltage: auto
SOC voltage: 1,08125
CPU llc: 2
CPU current capab.: 110%
CPU Power duty control: extreme
CPU Power phase control: extreme
SOC llc: 2
SOC current capab.: 100%
SOC power phase control: extreme
SVM: enabled
Fast/secure boot: disabled

On zen state i'm using this profile: p0: 36,[email protected],2125v; p1: [email protected],05v; p2: [email protected],9v

Really, thank you all very much for all the support








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Best (to me) is LLC2 and current capability to 110%..
> SOC 1.1v
> That's it, you don't need anything else to get your CPU overclocked.
> RAM is another story and need other settings...BTW


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Ty sacco
> WIth llc 2/1 system wasn't stable
> I tryied to do a deep clear cmos and settings are gone... but my saved profiles are still there
> That's normal or i did something wrong? :|
> 
> Do you mean llc2 and 110% current capability on both cpu and soc?
> 
> Now i'm trying to get cpu oc stability with lowest ram profile
> Mem freq 1333 ( Timings are all on auto as default)
> DRAM voltage 1,30
> CPU voltage: auto
> SOC voltage: 1,08125
> CPU llc: 2
> CPU current capab.: 110%
> CPU Power duty control: extreme
> CPU Power phase control: extreme
> SOC llc: 2
> SOC current capab.: 100%
> SOC power phase control: extreme
> SVM: enabled
> Fast/secure boot: disabled
> 
> On zen state i'm using this profile: p0: 36,[email protected],2125v; p1: [email protected],05v; p2: [email protected],9v
> 
> Really, thank you all very much for all the support


Try this:

Load BIOS defaults.

only adjust these:

TPUII (helps a lot here)
Perf BIAS (CB15)
SOC: 1.1v
DRAM Voltage: 1.35v
VTTDDR: 0.675v
LLC2
CPU Current capability: 110%
Power and SOC phase control: Optimized

Leave the rest as auto, besides other options you might want (fans, boot options), not related to the CPU or RAM overclock for now.

Your motherboard VRM is set properly now, in my opinion based on actual multimeter measurements. You'll have a bit of vdroop (here exaclty -0.02v)

DON'T use the Asus AI suite, it makes the system unstable (fan controller bug)

If with zen states with those numbers it still crashes, try increasing the vcore a bit on State 0 until runs stable.

That should give you a base to test, then you can try higher clocks and vcore. Just set a clock, say 3.9Ghz and 1.35v on your vcore....increase the vcore one bit only after each crash while testing CB15 until it doesn't crash again.

After that you can either try a longer test, such as Prime95 for about 5 or 10min (always looking at the temperature, should not exceed 75c IMHO) if after 10min your system didn't crash it is unlikely that is ever gonna crash whilst in normal use.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Load BIOS defaults.
> 
> only adjust these:
> 
> TPUII (helps a lot here)
> Perf BIAS (CB15)
> SOC: 1.1v
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35v
> VTTDDR: 0.675v
> LLC2
> CPU Current capability: 110%
> Power and SOC phase control: Optimized
> 
> Leave the rest as auto, besides other options you might want (fans, boot options), not related to the CPU or RAM overclock for now.
> 
> Your motherboard VRM is set properly now, in my opinion based on actual multimeter measurements. You'll have a bit of vdroop (here exaclty -0.02v)
> 
> DON'T use the Asus AI suite, it makes the system unstable (fan controller bug)
> 
> If with zen states with those numbers it still crashes, try increasing the vcore a bit on State 0 until runs stable.
> 
> That should give you a base to test, then you can try higher clocks and vcore. Just set a clock, say 3.9Ghz and 1.35v on your vcore....increase the vcore one bit only after each crash while testing CB15 until it doesn't crash again.
> 
> After that you can either try a longer test, such as Prime95 for about 5 or 10min (always looking at the temperature, should not exceed 75c IMHO) if after 10min your system didn't crash it is unlikely that is ever gonna crash whilst in normal use.


eh. would suggest prime custom blend 90% ram allocated for 30. Shift at ~20 minutes notoriously smacks your head against ram instability that shorter test can miss.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> eh. would suggest prime custom blend 90% ram allocated for 30. Shift at ~20 minutes notoriously smacks your head against ram instability that shorter test can miss.


The thing is, when are you gonna stress the system like that ever?

I prefer to test with normal apps, like handbrake al FL studio on a very heavy but still real world scenario project. Some CB15 and some wPrime...if all of them don't crash the machine I don't see why should I put the system under stress for more than 10min.

I guess if i needed to render for hours and hours I would just do a very long test beforehand and Prime would be a good candidate.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The thing is, when are you gonna stress the system like that ever?
> 
> I prefer to test with normal apps, like handbrake al FL studio on a very heavy but still real world scenario project. Some CB15 and some wPrime...if all of them don't crash the machine I don't see why should I put the system under stress for more than 10min.
> 
> I guess if i needed to render for hours and hours I would just do a very long test beforehand and Prime would be a good candidate.


erm, because I pass 10 minutes of prime easily and smack into problems within 30 pretty regularly? goal is finding and preventing now, finding later usually means something I'd rather not have lost is fubar. OS. data. I just finished an x370 pro build for someone. ain't gonna see it for a couple months if that. Has to be stable


----------



## hsn

trying hcimemtest 400%
yes this look like stable


----------



## Ra V en

Hello guys, I'm getting desperate with my build (already asked on reddit and directly sent questions to Asus support but no answers whatsoever) .

CPU: R5 1600X (YD160XBCM6IAE)
MB: PRIME X370-PRO (BIOS 0805)
RAM: 2x8GB G Skill Ripjaws V (F4-3200C15-8GVK)

Here is my issue:

Memory slots A1/A2 are unstable for DOCP on my mobo.
Bellow (logical for me) combinations that were tested and questions arrived:

-stick 1&2 in A2&B2 (First attempt, at the very start had issue to boot with full 16GB, only half was visible, swapped sticks, problem never showed again, >2,66GHz failure. There were dozen of steps tested with voltage on MEM, SOC and basic timings. Nothing really changed anything, If i managed to get into windows AIDA was crashing within 1st minute of testing like on first screenshot)

-stick 1&2 in A2 (Since failure on above, started testing each slot with each module to eliminate RAM issue, starting from recommended slot. On default DOCP many times had cold boot issues, after drastic voltage and timing changes managed to get into Win10, yet always AIDA crashed)

-stick 1&2 in A1 (Each stick >2,66GHz failure on default DOCP settings, far more cold boot issues than above, bumped voltage but then blue screens on Win10 booting, gave up quick)

-stick 1&2 B1 -> (Each stick 3,2GHz success from the first start on default DOCP settings! That is a first confirmation modules are fine, at least in solo mode)

-stick 1&2 in B2 -> (The same as above second confirmation, modules looks good)

-stick 1&2 in B1&B2 (Logical test after looking that those 2 slots are "special" and bam 3,2GHz on default settings, AIDA just fine, but single channel = no go)

Is Ryzen memory controller tied to memory banks/slots so it can be explained with weak CPU silicon or this suggest broken mobo or any BIOS settings should I set but I'm not aware of regarding this behavior?

http://prntscr.com/frik0y
http://prntscr.com/friog3
http://prntscr.com/fririt
http://prntscr.com/frit0r
http://prntscr.com/fritpp


----------



## Ra V en

Hello guys I need some advice regarding that motherboard:

CPU: R5 1600X
MB: PRIME X370-PRO (BIOS 0805)
RAM: 2x8GB G Skill Ripjaws V (F4-3200C15-8GVK) (B-Die modules, confirmed on screens bellow)

Here is my issue:

Memory slots A1/A2 seems like broken on my model to do any overclocking using D.O.C.P:
First of all I've started with putting ram modules to default recommended slots so A2 & B2 were used but since it failed to cross my required settings i started digging out what could be the cause.

Bellow combinations that were tested:

-stick 1&2 in A2&B2 (First attempt, at the very start had issue to boot with full 16GB, only half was visible, swapped sticks, problem never showed again, after that >2,66GHz failure. There were dozen of steps with voltage on MEM and SOC and basic timings. In best scenario i got AIDA64 crash within 1st minute of testing)

-stick 1&2 in A2 (Since failure on above, started testing each slot with each module to eliminate RAM issue, starting from recommended slot. On default DOCP many times had cold boot issues, after drastic voltage and timing changes managed to get into Win10, yet always AIDA crashed)

-stick 1&2 in A1 (Each stick >2,66GHz failure on default DOCP settings, far more cold boot issues than above, bumped voltage but then blue screens on Win10 loading, gave up quick)

-stick 1&2 B1 -> (Each stick 3,2GHz success from the first start on default DOCP settings! That is a first confirmation modules are fine, at least in solo mode)

-stick 1&2 in B2 -> (The same as above second confirmation, modules looks good)

-stick 1&2 in B1&B2 (Logical test after looking that those 2 slots are "special" and bam 3,2GHz on default settings, AIDA just fine, but single channel = no go)

Is Ryzen memory controller tied to memory banks/slots so it can be explained with weak CPU silicon or this suggest broken mobo or something else?

http://prntscr.com/frik0y
http://prntscr.com/friog3
http://prntscr.com/fririt
http://prntscr.com/frit0r
http://prntscr.com/fritpp


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ra V en*
> 
> Hello guys I need some advice regarding that motherboard:
> 
> CPU: R5 1600X
> MB: PRIME X370-PRO (BIOS 0805)
> RAM: 2x8GB G Skill Ripjaws V (F4-3200C15-8GVK) (B-Die modules, confirmed on screens bellow)
> 
> Here is my issue:
> 
> Memory slots A1/A2 seems like broken on my model to do any overclocking using D.O.C.P:
> First of all I've started with putting ram modules to default recommended slots so A2 & B2 were used but since it failed to cross my required settings i started digging out what could be the cause.
> 
> Bellow combinations that were tested:
> 
> -stick 1&2 in A2&B2 (First attempt, at the very start had issue to boot with full 16GB, only half was visible, swapped sticks, problem never showed again, after that >2,66GHz failure. There were dozen of steps with voltage on MEM and SOC and basic timings. In best scenario i got AIDA64 crash within 1st minute of testing)
> 
> -stick 1&2 in A2 (Since failure on above, started testing each slot with each module to eliminate RAM issue, starting from recommended slot. On default DOCP many times had cold boot issues, after drastic voltage and timing changes managed to get into Win10, yet always AIDA crashed)
> 
> -stick 1&2 in A1 (Each stick >2,66GHz failure on default DOCP settings, far more cold boot issues than above, bumped voltage but then blue screens on Win10 loading, gave up quick)
> 
> -stick 1&2 B1 -> (Each stick 3,2GHz success from the first start on default DOCP settings! That is a first confirmation modules are fine, at least in solo mode)
> 
> -stick 1&2 in B2 -> (The same as above second confirmation, modules looks good)
> 
> -stick 1&2 in B1&B2 (Logical test after looking that those 2 slots are "special" and bam 3,2GHz on default settings, AIDA just fine, but single channel = no go)
> 
> Is Ryzen memory controller tied to memory banks/slots so it can be explained with weak CPU silicon or this suggest broken mobo or something else?
> 
> http://prntscr.com/frik0y
> http://prntscr.com/friog3
> http://prntscr.com/fririt
> http://prntscr.com/frit0r
> http://prntscr.com/fritpp


Good testing methodology, kudos. Here are things I and some others have observed.

Ripjaws has been less happy than tridentz. Havent compared spd tables.
docp or whatever a vendor names it's version of it starts with spd table from ram. timings achieved don't match those however. sometimes close. vendors would be adding their own rules to translate the Intel version for ryzen's imc if they can
each channel of the controller is managed by separate silicon on the die. so yeah. lottery .. could be the motherboard that's making A perform badly. or that channel may not be as flexible when it comes to adjusting. you'd need another motherboard to test

setting everything manually may work. docp usually raises soc . generally helpful a bit. might be trying to set tertiary timings that make channel a unhappy for whatever reason. auto settings for them might be flexible enough. or docp is fine at that level but the secondaries you can change start at values just a touch out of reach..same reasoning but you can change those.

got ryzen timing checker? Helpful. It'll show you the values you're getting from within windows with docp vs without and might lead you in profitable direction. The timings in the screenshot below on the leftside for example work well for my tridentz kit at 3200 with soc set to 1.1 ram voltage at 1.35 it would perform better with bank group swap disabled .


----------



## Ra V en

@yendor

Wow, I'm certainly glad I came here!
After all those years with overclocking starting from first Pentiums this platform game me the most headache and thought I lost my spark and is time for me to move on








I really appreciate that response, now I'm at least not willing to give up just yet...

Now when I know what beast I'm dealing with I'll try to get even deeper.

Yeah I have Ryzen checker, I've spent quite some time reading this topic already to get proper testing tools, till this point tried to deal with it alone, but I guess my learning curve will drastically spike up now.
And indeed also noticed DOCP handles voltages for SOC and MEM quite well, so that made me believe it has to be something else since even more voltage set manually didn't yeld any signs of more stability.

Will do some more testing during next weekend with some free time reserves.

So after reading your response conclusions are so far:
- my prediction about SOC memory controller and memory slot "awareness" more likely to be truth - at least that would be hope for future releases of Zen revisions/versions without need of mobo swap
- mobo design might still have flaws (got that covered with Asus Customer Feedback Form... just in case, but not hoping much, I guess they wouldn't be that eager to confirm they messed up that board if they did)

For further testing:
- to confirm with RTC readouts for stable vs non stable memory slot assignment, maybe indeed something is fishy here. If so write down and adapt most stable readouts.
- to play with other settings than just basic timings based on above readouts and your screen as somewhat a baselines.

Thank you so much!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ra V en*
> 
> @yendor
> 
> Wow, I'm certainly glad I came here!
> After all those years with overclocking starting from first Pentiums this platform game me the most headache and thought I lost my spark and is time for me to move on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate that response, now I'm at least not willing to give up just yet...
> 
> Now when I know what beast I'm dealing with I'll try to get even deeper.
> 
> Yeah I have Ryzen checker, I've spent quite some time reading this topic already to get proper testing tools, till this point tried to deal with it alone, but I guess my learning curve will drastically spike up now.
> And indeed also noticed DOCP handles voltages for SOC and MEM quite well, so that made me believe it has to be something else since even more voltage set manually didn't yeld any signs of more stability.
> 
> Will do some more testing during next weekend with some free time reserves.
> 
> So after reading your response conclusions are so far:
> - my prediction about SOC memory controller and memory slot "awareness" more likely to be truth - at least that would be hope for future releases of Zen revisions/versions without need of mobo swap
> - mobo design might still have flaws (got that covered with Asus Customer Feedback Form... just in case, but not hoping much, I guess they wouldn't be that eager to confirm they messed up that board if they did)
> 
> For further testing:
> - to confirm with RTC readouts for stable vs non stable memory slot assignment, maybe indeed something is fishy here. If so write down and adapt most stable readouts.
> - to play with other settings than just basic timings based on above readouts and your screen as somewhat a baselines.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Asus email support is wretched I'm afraid. Too many products. Not enough time. Their responses are completely off the mark or flat out wrong more often than right.
If you're concise and persistent about getting answers to the questions you actually asked they'll get there. just takes forever with much double-you-tee-eff along the way.


----------



## crakej

True, but it's still worth complaining though - you most likely won't get immediate response, but eventually out complaints help them to improve their products reliability. that's what these tech guys are paid for!

I'm already getting a bit concerned that my V0.0 board is not up to the job - I see other revisions are out already......


----------



## Vorado

What Ram do you recomand for this board to work at 3200 + Mhz ?


----------



## KuvakeiPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ra V en*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm getting desperate with my build (already asked on reddit and directly sent questions to Asus support but no answers whatsoever) .
> 
> CPU: R5 1600X (YD160XBCM6IAE)
> MB: PRIME X370-PRO (BIOS 0805)
> RAM: 2x8GB G Skill Ripjaws V (F4-3200C15-8GVK)
> 
> Here is my issue:
> 
> Memory slots A1/A2 are unstable for DOCP on my mobo.
> Bellow (logical for me) combinations that were tested and questions arrived:
> 
> -stick 1&2 in A2&B2 (First attempt, at the very start had issue to boot with full 16GB, only half was visible, swapped sticks, problem never showed again, >2,66GHz failure. There were dozen of steps tested with voltage on MEM, SOC and basic timings. Nothing really changed anything, If i managed to get into windows AIDA was crashing within 1st minute of testing like on first screenshot)
> 
> -stick 1&2 in A2 (Since failure on above, started testing each slot with each module to eliminate RAM issue, starting from recommended slot. On default DOCP many times had cold boot issues, after drastic voltage and timing changes managed to get into Win10, yet always AIDA crashed)
> 
> -stick 1&2 in A1 (Each stick >2,66GHz failure on default DOCP settings, far more cold boot issues than above, bumped voltage but then blue screens on Win10 booting, gave up quick)
> 
> -stick 1&2 B1 -> (Each stick 3,2GHz success from the first start on default DOCP settings! That is a first confirmation modules are fine, at least in solo mode)
> 
> -stick 1&2 in B2 -> (The same as above second confirmation, modules looks good)
> 
> -stick 1&2 in B1&B2 (Logical test after looking that those 2 slots are "special" and bam 3,2GHz on default settings, AIDA just fine, but single channel = no go)
> 
> Is Ryzen memory controller tied to memory banks/slots so it can be explained with weak CPU silicon or this suggest broken mobo or any BIOS settings should I set but I'm not aware of regarding this behavior?
> 
> http://prntscr.com/frik0y
> http://prntscr.com/friog3
> http://prntscr.com/fririt
> http://prntscr.com/frit0r
> http://prntscr.com/fritpp


That memory kit is rated for 16-16-16-36-2T. Don't use DOCP, instead manually input those values, change SoC voltage to 1.1v, DRAM voltage to 1.35v, VTTDDR voltage to 0.675v and disable geardown mode.


----------



## Ra V en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuvakeiPT*
> 
> That memory kit is rated for 16-16-16-36-2T. Don't use DOCP, instead manually input those values, change SoC voltage to 1.1v, DRAM voltage to 1.35v, VTTDDR voltage to 0.675v and disable geardown mode.


Not sure where did you took those timings from but none-less I did try it just a minute ago. 2 trials with 3x beep code, 3rd trial passed but unstable, managed to boot into windows but as soon as I've hit start button on AIDA testing blue screeen with some memory related error showed up.
The thing is, while I did manually set 2T CR in bios settings it showed 1t in CPUZ, HWINFO and RTC. Wondering is it a software bug or that bios actually doesn't set that command rate at all.


----------



## KuvakeiPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ra V en*
> 
> Not sure where did you took those timings from but noneless i did tried it just a minute ago. 2 trials with 3x beep code, 3rd trial passed but unstable, managed to boot into windows but as soon as I've hit start button on AIDA testing blue screeen with some memory related error showed up.
> The thing is, while I did manually set 2T CR in bios settings it showed 1t in CPUZ, HWINFO and RTC. Wondering is it a software bug or that bios actually doesn't set that command rate at all.


Took these timings from the official website, they also should be on your ram sticker. Disabling geardown mode is what sets command rate to 2T. If it isn't doing so, might be a bios or motherboard issue.


----------



## Ra V en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuvakeiPT*
> 
> Took these timings from the official website, they also should be on your ram sticker. Disabling geardown mode is what sets command rate to 2T. If it isn't doing so, might be a bios or motherboard issue.


I think you've searched wrong memory, the one I'm using is f4-3200c*15*d-16gvk not f4-3200c*16*d-16gvk.
The one I have was very specifically selected based on price/availability in my country and this topic:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/
The C16 model was reported as either Samsung double sided or possibly even Hynix modules that's why I didn't even consider to get it, knowing all those issues.

But anyways thanks for the attempt.


----------



## druni

Anyone ran into this problem when installing ZenStates?

Code:



Code:


Installing AsusZsSrv ...

Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Users\admin\Desktop\Asus ZenStates\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
   at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
   at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)


----------



## sakae48

i got a strange experience. my pc would boot up just fine but sometimes it's like a fail OC. the pc would boot then shutdown, boot, shutdown, and boot with safe mode warning. did nothing and it will boot just fine :/
no CPU OC, all VRM set to extreme phase 600kHz (i know it's overkill for 3.8GHz but i want constant supply to my CPU) LLC3 on CPU and LLC2 on SOC.
RAM were set to 2933 CL18-18-18-36 2T 1.36v ODT 53.3Ohm, geardown disabled. SOC set on 1.05v


----------



## Ra V en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> Anyone ran into this problem when installing ZenStates?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Installing AsusZsSrv ...
> 
> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
> System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Users\admin\Desktop\Asus ZenStates\AsusZsSrv.exe' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515).
> at System.Configuration.Install.ManagedInstallerClass.InstallHelper(String[] args)
> at AsusZsSrvMan.Program.Main(String[] args)


Did you install .NET 4.0. ? https://www.microsoft.com/en-US/Download/confirmation.aspx?id=17718
Where did you get installer from? Paste the link.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ra V en*
> 
> Did you install .NET 4.0. ? https://www.microsoft.com/en-US/Download/confirmation.aspx?id=17718
> Where did you get installer from? Paste the link.


I have windows 10 so its already included.

I downloaded from here http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/490#post_26066590


----------



## Ra V en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> I have windows 10 so its already included.
> 
> I downloaded from here http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/490#post_26066590


Yeah just tried the same version, it was fine by me.
Unziped to folder, hit AsusZenStates.exe, pop up with UAC appeared and then icon is visible in task bar.

Try to run as administrator first, if fails move that folder out of desktop and install it from there.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ra V en*
> 
> Yeah just tried the same version, it was fine by me.
> Unziped to folder, hit AsusZenStates.exe, pop up with UAC appeared and then icon is visible in task bar.
> 
> Try to run as administrator first, if fails move that folder out of desktop and install it from there.


That's what I did. No idea what's wrong. Maybe I will try the custom bios with P-state oc.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Maybe the service is already installed and somewhat stuck?

Look into the services for AsusZsSrv

To manually uninstall it you must go in the registry:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AsusZsSrv

And delete that key. Then restart the system.

Anyway, when Zenstates gave me crap, all I did was to uninstall it twice with the BAT file and restart until the service was gone. Then install and see if it worked.

Once it works is not likely to fail.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Maybe the service is already installed and somewhat stuck?
> 
> Look into the services for AsusZsSrv
> 
> To manually uninstall it you must go in the registry:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AsusZsSrv
> 
> And delete that key. Then restart the system.
> 
> Anyway, when Zenstates gave me crap, all I did was to uninstall it twice with the BAT file and restart until the service was gone. Then install and see if it worked.
> 
> Once it works is not likely to fail.


Yea it's not even in the registry.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Got new one yesterday as exchange under warranty. Packed it in this morning. Had BIOS 0610 so I upgraded it to 0805 and set DOCP to 3000MHz and TPU to 2 and voila, it's running RAM at 2933 and processor at 4GHz without any problems. With old one I had to jump thru hoops to get here. Now for some fine tuning.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Got new one yesterday as exchange under warranty. Packed it in this morning. Had BIOS 0610 so I upgraded it to 0805 and set DOCP to 3000MHz and TPU to 2 and voila, it's running RAM at 2933 and processor at 4GHz without any problems. With old one I had to jump thru hoops to get here. Now for some fine tuning.


Which CPU? Surprised it OCed itself to 4GHz!

Lucky man!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Which CPU? Surprised it OCed itself to 4GHz!
> 
> Lucky man!


1600x but at the price of 1.453v, >70c under CM Nepton 140 XL Problem, no reduction of anything at idle although very stable under W10 and W7. All benchmark scores are a bit down from when I was setting everything manually. I lost the OC profile I had saved on USB, just plumb forgot about it and erased it. Now it's back to drawing board te squeeze that last ounce.
Other funny things happening: When bias set to Cinebench, I get lower score than when set to Aida. Best Cinebench score 1351 while before it was 1259. Best Ptest CPU score was 15250 and now 14985, memory was 2199 and now 2088. So I must be missing something somewhere. .Memory was running at Cas 15 and now on auto only Cas 16.


----------



## MrPhilo

Have you right clicked the programs and gave them all run in administrator mode?

That fixed it for me ages ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> That's what I did. No idea what's wrong. Maybe I will try the custom bios with P-state oc.


----------



## crakej

I notice there is a Auto Ram OC in the custom bios - anyone tried it?


----------



## Zeys

Hey guys,

I purchased an AMD Ryzen 1700 and paired it with a ASUS PRIME X370 PRO board. I'm looking to get a chassis that can fit a Noctua NH-D15 cooler and need ram recommendations as I heard there are compatibility issues with certain brands. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeys*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I purchased an AMD Ryzen 1700 and paired it with a ASUS PRIME X370 PRO board. I'm looking to get a chassis that can fit a Noctua NH-D15 cooler and need ram recommendations as I heard there are compatibility issues with certain brands. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Wrong section for that but height (with fan) is 165 mm.

Fractal Design Define C / S / R5 are good bets

Phanteks Enthoo Pro M / Enthoo Pro / Luxe are also good.

Corsair 400C/400Q / 450D / 750D / 730T / Air 540

Coolermater 690 IIi , mastercase 5, masterbox 5,

Silverstone Pm01 , RL05,

Be Quiet Silent Base 600, Pure base 600

NZXT Source 530

....There's more cases that fit 165mm height

More flashy cases such as In Win


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I notice there is a Auto Ram OC in the custom bios - anyone tried it?


let us know how it went if you tried.


----------



## druni

I got ZenStates running now, had to run all 3 .exe's separately (windows blocking it) and then it installed correctly.

However, it never downclocks the cpu.

I currently have

P0 - 37,25x
P1 - 30x
P2 - 20x

Using AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> I got ZenStates running now, had to run all 3 .exe's separately (windows blocking it) and then it installed correctly.
> 
> However, it never downclocks the cpu.


Usually, when ZenStates can't reduce the CPU frequency, it's because the "Minimum state of the CPU" is set at 100% in the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan.
In that case, setting this value at 20% is enough to make ZenStates to do its job properly.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Usually, when ZenStates can't reduce the CPU frequency, it's because the "Minimum state of the CPU" is set at 100% is the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan.
> In that case, setting this value at 20% is enough to make ZenStates to do its job properly.


For some reason I don't have this option in any of my power plans.

I found this on google

Only when virtualization is disabled in BIOS/UEFI will Minimum processor state and Maximum processor state be available in your Power Options.

I couldn't find any setting like that in bios. Only thing I could find was "EPU power saving mode" which should not be enabled when overclocking?

Thanks


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> For some reason I don't have this option in any of my power plans.
> 
> I found this on google
> 
> Only when virtualization is disabled in BIOS/UEFI will Minimum processor state and Maximum processor state be available in your Power Options.
> 
> I couldn't find any setting like that in bios. Only thing I could find was "EPU power saving mode" which should not be enabled when overclocking?
> 
> Thanks


SVM is setting for enabling/disabling virtualization


----------



## Lermite

EPU Power Saving Mode has to be disabled because this option reduces insidiously the Core Voltage by ~0.05V.

Making the "Minimum state of the CPU" to come back in the power plan options is a bit tricky.
I've had to do it recently.

Lauch Regedit then look for these keys:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\893dee8e-2bef-41e0-89c6-b55d0929964c

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\bc5038f7-23e0-4960-96da-33abaf5935ec

then set their Attribute to 0.

After a reboot, the Minimum state and the Maximum state should appear in the power plan advanced options.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> SVM is setting for enabling/disabling virtualization


Yes, but disabling it didn't make the "Minimal State" to come back in my power plan options.

Only the trick in the registry worked.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, but disabling it didn't make the "Minimal State" to come back in my power plan options.
> 
> Only the trick in the registry worked.


Which trick ? I can set mine to any value in power plan but it's not changing anything.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Which trick ? I can set mine to any value in power plan but it's not changing anything.


The one I posted only four messages ago.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Tnx. I have the setting it just doesn't do anything.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> 1600x but at the price of 1.453v, >70c under CM Nepton 140 XL Problem, no reduction of anything at idle although very stable under W10 and W7. All benchmark scores are a bit down from when I was setting everything manually. I lost the OC profile I had saved on USB, just plumb forgot about it and erased it. Now it's back to drawing board te squeeze that last ounce.
> Other funny things happening: When bias set to Cinebench, I get lower score than when set to Aida. Best Cinebench score 1351 while before it was 1259. Best Ptest CPU score was 15250 and now 14985, memory was 2199 and now 2088. So I must be missing something somewhere. .Memory was running at Cas 15 and now on auto only Cas 16.


70 deg at load is fine tho......

What revision is your board?


----------



## MishelLngelo

x.0x, lol. that's all I could find. The old one was shoving 1.01 though. This one may be newer because it came with BIOS v 0610 and old one with 0505. Even after installing 0805 BIOS looks a bit different to me, just can't put my finger on what it is, just feels different.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> x.0x, lol. that's all I could find. The old one was shoving 1.01 though. This one may be newer because it came with BIOS v 0610 and old one with 0505. Even after installing 0805 BIOS looks a bit different to me, just can't put my finger on what it is, just feels different.


You mean the bios? Do let us know when you figure it out!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You mean the bios? Do let us know when you figure it out!


I'll try, all I know that this time everything worked out at first shot I just set DOCP to 3000 and TPU to 2 and it's running at 4GHz and 2933MHz all by itself. Gonna have to get a closer look at it.
Btw. how does BIOS know to set right date and time when I'm several time and even date zone away from where it was made. First time I turned it on everything was set to the minute ?? MB is brand new, I broke the seal on the box and MB wrapper. We know W10 is "spying", but BIOS too ???


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I'll try, all I know that this time everything worked out at first shot I just set DOCP to 3000 and TPU to 2 and it's running at 4GHz and 2933MHz all by itself. Gonna have to get a closer look at it.
> Btw. how does BIOS know to set right date and time when I'm several time and even date zone away from where it was made. First time I turned it on everything was set to the minute ?? MB is brand new, I broke the seal on the box and MB wrapper. We know W10 is "spying", but BIOS too ???


Windows automatically syncs your time. As for the bios.....who knows!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Looks like it is disabled because it is grey but you can change the value. Just type the number you want (1-9)


I don't know if I asked - but did you come across and extra settings for dram voltage, phase control, llc etc?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Windows automatically syncs your time. As for the bios.....who knows!


Disks were not connected yet, no internet connection either. !!! Spooky !!!


----------



## crakej

Dear ASUS - about time you dropped another beta bios for us please! Ram stability is close, but not quite there.

I'm beginning to wonder how much more compatibility AMD/board manufacturers will be able to achieve with firmware and bios updates..... was it not a bit premature to add dividers up to 4000MHz when up to 3200MHz is not there - not for many of us anyway. What is it that makes a CH6 run ram better than any other board? I hope the limitation is not the board and that future firmware updates give us the full ability of our systems to use the fastest ddr4 ram available.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Disks were not connected yet, no internet connection either. !!! Spooky !!!


My router provides a time sync service - were you connected to a router?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> My router provides a time sync service - were you connected to a router?


Nope, none of that. was connected yet because I was going to restore my Macrium Reflect backup of earlier W10 and W7 installations. Both SSDs for those OSs were wiped before I shut down old MB with FX 6350. and Gigabyte 990fxa MB I used while Asusu was out for RMA.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> SVM is setting for enabling/disabling virtualization


Ok thanks, it was already disabled so yea not sure what to try next.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> EPU Power Saving Mode has to be disabled because this option reduces insidiously the Core Voltage by ~0.05V.
> 
> Making the "Minimum state of the CPU" to come back in the power plan options is a bit tricky.
> I've had to do it recently.
> 
> Lauch Regedit then look for these keys:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\893dee8e-2bef-41e0-89c6-b55d0929964c
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\bc5038f7-23e0-4960-96da-33abaf5935ec
> 
> then set their Attribute to 0.
> 
> After a reboot, the Minimum state and the Maximum state should appear in the power plan advanced options.


Still no change.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> Ok thanks, it was already disabled so yea not sure what to try next.
> Still no change.


Could you check the two modified attributes in the registry are still 0 after a reboot?
If they have another value such 1, try to launch Regedit as Administrator then set the Attributes to 0 again.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Could you check the two modified attributes in the registry are still 0 after a reboot?
> If they have another value such 1, try to launch Regedit as Administrator then set the Attributes to 0 again.


Yea they are both at 0.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> Yea they are both at 0.


Damn.... would you have some very similar key, with just the final character as difference, with a "d" instead of "c" by example?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I don't know if I asked - but did you come across and extra settings for dram voltage, phase control, llc etc?


There is nothing else


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Damn.... would you have some very similar key, with just the final character as difference, with a "d" instead of "c" by example?


Yes, that worked thank you!

What settings should I have for minimal and maximum?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> What settings should I have for minimal and maximum?


The maximum must be 100% no matter what.
The needed minimum depends on the minimum frequency you plan to set in ZenStates but usually, 20% covers all cases.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The maximum must be 100% no matter what.
> The needed minimum depends on the minimum frequency you plan to set in ZenStates but usually, 20% covers all cases.


Yea I set it to 100% and 20%, still doesnt downlock :/


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> Yea I set it to 100% and 20%, still doesnt downlock :/


Did you let the CPU frequency and the Core Voltage on Auto in the BIOS?
I'm not sure if ZenStates can handle fixed frequency and voltages in the BIOS and I can't reboot right now to test it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I just went thru a bunch of chipset and other drivers and still no that special Ryzen Power saving plan.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Did you let the CPU frequency and the Core Voltage on Auto in the BIOS?
> I'm not sure if ZenStates can handle fixed frequency and voltages in the BIOS and I can't reboot right now to test it.


Im using offset in bios, will try auto.

EDIT: No difference


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I just went thru a bunch of chipset and other drivers and still no that special Ryzen Power saving plan.


you did get chipset drivers from here right?

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64


----------



## crakej

Word has it that AGESA 1.0.0.7 is coming! The source is reddit, but it's been confirmed by more than one user that ASRock has confirmed to them they're working on it now......very good!

I hope it goes much further than 1.0.0.6 in getting more ram running at higher ratings reliability and easily! I don't see why we shouldn't expect any less. Imagine trying to sell your board in 4 months time with poor mem timings still plaguing it, and a v0.1 board comes out, that can actually achieve something near, if not full DDR4 comparability where our X.0 cannot? Our boards would be worth nothing! Nooooo!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> you did get chipset drivers from here right?
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64


No, those are GPU drivers, there are chipset drivers too. http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064
Started with drivers that came with MB on the disk and few others I saved from before. Ended up with those last ones from that link.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Word has it that AGESA 1.0.0.7 is coming! The source is reddit, but it's been confirmed by more than one user that ASRock has confirmed to them they're working on it now......very good!
> 
> I hope it goes much further than 1.0.0.6 in getting more ram running at higher ratings reliability and easily! I don't see why we shouldn't expect any less. Imagine trying to sell your board in 4 months time with poor mem timings still plaguing it, and a v0.1 board comes out, that can actually achieve something near, if not full DDR4 comparability where our X.0 cannot? Our boards would be worth nothing! Nooooo!


That would be just about past the time. Chips and chipsets were in the works for at least a year now. DDR4 much longer than that What happened with AMD RAM, they used to make or repackage some in the past ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

So what's in AGESA 1.0.0.7?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> No, those are GPU drivers, there are chipset drivers too. http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064
> Started with drivers that came with MB on the disk and few others I saved from before. Ended up with those last ones from that link.


If you click on 'Optional Downloads' on that page you will see AMD chipset Drivers 17.10

This driver pack includes the AMD Ryzen Power Plan


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So what's in AGESA 1.0.0.7?


Now that is the question! Not found anything other than improved ram compatibility. Would be nice for them to keep up with the Ryzen community updates and tell us what's going on.

If/when I find anything I will be sure to post it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> If you click on 'Optional Downloads' on that page you will see AMD chipset Drivers 17.10
> 
> This driver pack includes the AMD Ryzen Power Plan


Did it, downloaded it, installed it, no Ryzen power plan so I made my own High performance plan but no reaction on it, stays stuck at 3996MHz at all times.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Did it, downloaded it, installed it, no Ryzen power plan so I made my own High performance plan but no reaction on it, stays stuck at 3996MHz at all times.


I would try re-istalling 17.10 - it's definitely in there. I have read of a few people having problems getting it installed, but can't remember why - you might need to un-install first.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Did it, downloaded it, installed it, no Ryzen power plan so I made my own High performance plan but no reaction on it, stays stuck at 3996MHz at all times.


All your cores are running at 4.0ghz? Don't need Ryzen balanced plan for down clocking.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> All your cores are running at 4.0ghz? Don't need Ryzen balanced plan for down clocking.


Yep, all of them just sit there at that frequency from idle to full tilt. Used to go from a minimum of 2200 to 4098 when XFR kicks in. Must be some OC setting, it's not because of windows.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> No, those are GPU drivers, there are chipset drivers too. http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064
> Started with drivers that came with MB on the disk and few others I saved from before. Ended up with those last ones from that link.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/1890#post_26209203


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Dear ASUS - about time you dropped another beta bios for us please! Ram stability is close, but not quite there.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder how much more compatibility AMD/board manufacturers will be able to achieve with firmware and bios updates..... was it not a bit premature to add dividers up to 4000MHz when up to 3200MHz is not there - not for many of us anyway. What is it that makes a CH6 run ram better than any other board? I hope the limitation is not the board and that future firmware updates give us the full ability of our systems to use the fastest ddr4 ram available.


I'm on board with further updates on bios. If there's a 1.0.0.7 agesa it'll be a couple of months before we see it though. Asus is not rushing to push bios improvements down the stack.

The dividers had to go in at some point. Where they are in making them broadly functional? Who knows. Just as Intel did with it's platforms they will reach a point, if they haven't already, where further adjustments to microcode are not beneficial to the platform for ram compatibility. If jdecc comes up with standards for higher speed ram they'll move to match those. After that? Can't make everything compatible, it just isn't practical.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Word has it that AGESA 1.0.0.7 is coming! The source is reddit, but it's been confirmed by more than one user that ASRock has confirmed to them they're working on it now......very good!
> 
> I hope it goes much further than 1.0.0.6 in getting more ram running at higher ratings reliability and easily! I don't see why we shouldn't expect any less. Imagine trying to sell your board in 4 months time with poor mem timings still plaguing it, and a v0.1 board comes out, that can actually achieve something near, if not full DDR4 comparability where our X.0 cannot? Our boards would be worth nothing! Nooooo!


Agreed, finally some good news this week. Im hoping to be able to run at least 3600 on memory so for us prime pro owners, im hoping a big improvement on stabilising higher memory frequency would make us pretty darn happy.


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yep, all of them just sit there at that frequency from idle to full tilt. Used to go from a minimum of 2200 to 4098 when XFR kicks in. Must be some OC setting, it's not because of windows.


If all your cores are at 4.0ghz you must have a manual overclock or your system is major confused. Normal XFR does not overclock all cores and only a 1800X will have a single core clock to 4.0 ghz with XFR, 1700X will go 3.9 ghz with XFR. I would verify your cup is set to auto in bios, If you are running the modded bios 08051 make sure you have no P-States enabled in bios.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Agreed, finally some good news this week. Im hoping to be able to run at least 3600 on memory so for us prime pro owners, im hoping a big improvement on stabilising higher memory frequency would make us pretty darn happy.


Some of the changes we can't see yet . To get broader compatibility for more marginal ram kits they've had to make changes that could hurt other's performance.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I think I got some movement. Ryzen Master and CPU-Z still show ~4GHz bit in CPU-z core voltage varies between 0.980 an 1.42 where it stays there during 100% load. Same thing in Aida but Windows Task Manager > Performance tab shows it changing from 3.58 GHz to 3990 MHz under 100% load. so that indicates it's at least partially working. I set minimal processor at 10% but those frequencies show as 75 -80%.. Something is still amiss, Any way to lower stand by voltage or something ? I was able to drop it to 2.2GHz at full idle.Temps are staying about 50c or less and room temperature is almost 30c.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> If all your cores are at 4.0ghz you must have a manual overclock or your system is major confused. Normal XFR does not overclock all cores and only a 1800X will have a single core clock to 4.0 ghz with XFR, 1700X will go 3.9 ghz with XFR. I would verify your cup is set to auto in bios, If you are running the modded bios 08051 make sure you have no P-States enabled in bios.


It just on DOCP and TPU2, didn't touch multiplier..Ryzen Master doesn't show any changes.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Worth mentioning:

After choosing TPUII the system restarts and automatically sets the CPU clock to 3.9Ghz and the Vcore to 1.35v IIRC

So, after applying TPUII you always need to go back to the BIOS and set those to Auto in order for Zenstates to do it's job


----------



## SaccoSVD

Wait a minute, talking about OC autotune.

I remember running that when I first got my board (the first one)...and tried with LLC auto.

Probably that's why the auto OC yields so poor OCs.

Maybe, just maybe, with LLC2 and current capability to 110% it will auto OC better. I'm eager to give it a spin just for the sake of trying.







My system has been running too good lately


----------



## Gigabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It just on DOCP and TPU2, didn't touch multiplier..Ryzen Master doesn't show any changes.


Sacco has your answer, TPU actually applies a preset overclock. Best bet is to disable TPU and let everything be auto except changes needed to run your ram overclock.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabytes*
> 
> Sacco has your answer, TPU actually applies a preset overclock. Best bet is to disable TPU and let everything be auto except changes needed to run your ram overclock.


The best is set to TPUII then go to the BIOS and change the clock and vcore to auto. I confirmed (at least in my system) TPU set to II is better than no TPU....seems like the board allows a bit more power to the chip.

My super stable TPUII machine crashed within 30min without TPU.


----------



## Grin

Approved, TPU bring more stability because mb power phases are never go to sleep.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I don't know why core voltage drops so much during idle times and clock stays put. If it takes 1.4v+ for 4GHz, it should shut down if voltage drops that much.


----------



## SaccoSVD

PCH at 63c in a very chilly day.....i don't get it.

It was 58 on a hot summer day.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I don't know why core voltage drops so much during idle times and clock stays put. If it takes 1.4v+ for 4GHz, it should shut down if voltage drops that much.


According to AMD, you may not see the frequency drop because the OS can't see it. When it goes into a low power state all it can see is the voltage. That's why your voltage may drop really low to 0.8 or whatever but you still see your frequency at 4GHz.

See the section *What about power?*:

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> According to AMD, you may not see the frequency drop because the OS can't see it. When it goes into a low power state all it can see is the voltage. That's why your voltage may drop really low to 0.8 or whatever but you still see your frequency at 4GHz.
> 
> See the section *What about power?*:
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


That probably explains it but if everything is left at defaults, frequencies change all the time, some times so fast that it looks jerky. So anyway, dropping the voltage is all that actually power sawing is all about.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That probably explains it but if everything is left at defaults, frequencies change all the time, some times so fast that it looks jerky. So anyway, dropping the voltage is all that actually power sawing is all about.


you might find more worthwhile information by observing system power useage while at idle vs load. hwinfo's vcore+soc , if it hasn't bugged out. "should" be significantly lower.

In addition to this if it's working "properly" a lot of power gating would be taking place that again is not reflected in vcore.

I'm curious though, and sorry if I missed it, do you have a minimum processor state set in windows?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> you might find more worthwhile information by observing system power useage while at idle vs load. hwinfo's vcore+soc , if it hasn't bugged out. "should" be significantly lower.
> 
> In addition to this if it's working "properly" a lot of power gating would be taking place that again is not reflected in vcore.
> 
> I'm curious though, and sorry if I missed it, do you have a minimum processor state set in windows?


Yes, I set it to 25% but it's not showing at other tests. I don't have full version of HW Monitor so don't get all data from it. Also use Aida and Speecy, CPU-Z and such along with Ryzen Master. Wish AOD was working for Ryzen, used it as best reference for my FX chips.


----------



## ant1fact

Hi everyone,

let me join the crowd of unhappy ASUS Prime x370-Pro owners :'D

I've pretty much combed through all 200+ pages of this thread now but I haven't found a solution to 2 issues that I'm having with the platform.

*Issue #1:* if I set the vCore in the BIOS manually, the system defaults itself to a 1.000v current and a 15.5x multiplier (EDIT: Offset mode works but I'm very confused here as to what should be considered a safe Offset. Previously 3.8Ghz OC failed with 0.0625 offset, now I'm running 0.125 offset and both voltage in CPU-Z and temps in Ryzen Master seem to be safe)

*Issue #2:* I literally built this system a week ago and until this very morning my RAM was completely happy running at 3200mhz using the DOCP profile. I was running a 3.8ghz CPU overclock that was set by AI Suite (please note that previously AI Suite considered 3.9ghz stable but it failed prime95 around the 30 minute mark so I reset BIOS and on the next optimisation in AI Suite I only allowed it to go up to 3.8ghz). I was running fine for days with this setup mostly playing Battlefield 1 like you do when you buy a new computer after 9 years.. and then the system crashed this morning and since then I cannot get my RAM above 2133mhz even if I reset the BIOS and only use the DOCP profile without any CPU overclocking

*Specs:*
_BIOS: 0805 official
CPU: Ryzen 1700
Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S
PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 650W Gold+
RAM: G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GTZ Trident Z Series 2x8GB DDR4 3200 MHz CL14_

Can someone please help me out? I am completely devastated that what I consider expensive RAM worked fine for a week at 3200mhz and now it won't go anywhere above 2133...

Many thanks in advance,
David


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ant1fact*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> let me join the crowd of unhappy ASUS Prime x370-Pro owners :'D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've pretty much combed through all 200+ pages of this thread now but I haven't found a solution to 2 issues that I'm having with the platform.
> 
> *Issue #1:* if I set the vCore in the BIOS manually, the system defaults itself to a 1.000v current and a 15.5x multiplier (EDIT: Offset mode works but I'm very confused here as to what should be considered a safe Offset. Previously 3.8Ghz OC failed with 0.0625 offset, now I'm running 0.125 offset and both voltage in CPU-Z and temps in Ryzen Master seem to be safe)
> 
> *Issue #2:* I literally built this system a week ago and until this very morning my RAM was completely happy running at 3200mhz using the DOCP profile. I was running a 3.8ghz CPU overclock that was set by AI Suite (please note that previously AI Suite considered 3.9ghz stable but it failed prime95 around the 30 minute mark so I reset BIOS and on the next optimisation in AI Suite I only allowed it to go up to 3.8ghz). I was running fine for days with this setup mostly playing Battlefield 1 like you do when you buy a new computer after 9 years.. and then the system crashed this morning and since then I cannot get my RAM above 2133mhz even if I reset the BIOS and only use the DOCP profile without any CPU overclocking
> 
> *Specs:*
> _BIOS: 0805 official
> CPU: Ryzen 1700
> Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S
> PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 650W Gold+
> RAM: G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GTZ Trident Z Series 2x8GB DDR4 3200 MHz CL14_
> 
> Can someone please help me out? I am completely devastated that what I consider expensive RAM worked fine for a week at 3200mhz and now it won't go anywhere above 2133...
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> David


I'm very happy with my board.







no problems whatsoever on my side.

I just read in another ryzen related forum here that someone got the same problem (CPU stuck at 15.5 multiplier) and a new BIOS solved it. Some other people had the same problem, they're probably able to help you.


----------



## ant1fact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm very happy with my board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problems whatsoever on my side.
> 
> I just read in another ryzen related forum here that someone got the same problem (CPU stuck at 15.5 multiplier) and a new BIOS solved it. Some other people had the same problem, they're probably able to help you.


Thanks for your answer. I've seen others with this issue but it didn't seem like anybody has found a solution. As for the BIOS, I am using the newest one available on ASUS's website and unfortunately I am unable to roll back to a previous one as the BIOS updater won't recognize any previous versions (others have confirmed this as well, ASUS sort of doesn't allow downgrading BIOS unless you do a flashback which I don't really want to try)

This is still the smaller issue however as I can easily get around this by using Offset mode instead. My biggest issue is still the RAM speed and I find it unbelievable that something works for a week out of the box and then it just refuses to do its thing.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ant1fact*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I've seen others with this issue but it didn't seem like anybody has found a solution. As for the BIOS, I am using the newest one available on ASUS's website and unfortunately I am unable to roll back to a previous one as the BIOS updater won't recognize any previous versions (others have confirmed this as well, ASUS sort of doesn't allow downgrading BIOS unless you do a flashback which I don't really want to try)
> 
> This is still the smaller issue however as I can easily get around this by using Offset mode instead. My biggest issue is still the RAM speed and I find it unbelievable that something works for a week out of the box and then it just refuses to do its thing.


I think the person with that problem had a CH6 board. Don't take my word for it, I just quickly read it last week. So there is a solution, at least for him, and seems like is a BIOS bug....but others might clarify it further for you.

Can't comment too much about RAM tho, mine is not Bdie or anything fancy. Just a 64Gb 4 dimm kit (hynix)...and has been running at 2933 since BIOS 0804...and had no luck OCing it. I could lower the timings but made it a bit unstable. So for my particular RAM I'm not holding my breath for better performance.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ant1fact*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I've seen others with this issue but it didn't seem like anybody has found a solution. As for the BIOS, I am using the newest one available on ASUS's website and unfortunately I am unable to roll back to a previous one as the BIOS updater won't recognize any previous versions (others have confirmed this as well, ASUS sort of doesn't allow downgrading BIOS unless you do a flashback which I don't really want to try)
> 
> This is still the smaller issue however as I can easily get around this by using Offset mode instead. My biggest issue is still the RAM speed and I find it unbelievable that something works for a week out of the box and then it just refuses to do its thing.


my ram is f4-3200c16d-gtzB
run with DOCP but at 3066mhz
i can reduce timmings at 14-15-15-31-1T (full stable) @1.36v ram y 0.994v SOC.

Disable core boost
Try with TPU Disable (manual)

In digi options...
LLC? i use 1
Energy 100%
SOC LLC 1
SOC Energy 110%

other options in extreme and freq to vrm 600mhz (manual).

PS: what power plan do you use? (sorry my bad english). Use Ryzen Power Plan (include in oficial chipset drivers... install in advanced/custom, automatic mode dont install this power plan).


----------



## Vorado

Dose any1 know or have this ram ? corsair- CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 how can i make them run 3200Mhz ?? They are version 5.39 Hinyx single rank ...


----------



## ant1fact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> my ram is f4-3200c16d-gtzB
> run with DOCP but at 3066mhz
> i can reduce timmings at 14-15-15-31-1T (full stable) @1.36v ram y 0.994v SOC.
> 
> Disable core boost
> Try with TPU Disable (manual)
> 
> In digi options...
> LLC? i use 1
> Energy 100%
> SOC LLC 1
> SOC Energy 110%
> 
> other options in extreme and freq to vrm 600mhz (manual).
> 
> PS: what power plan do you use? (sorry my bad english). Use Ryzen Power Plan (include in oficial chipset drivers... install in advanced/custom, automatic mode dont install this power plan).


Hi and thank you very much for your recommendations! I will try these in a few hours when I get home


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Dose any1 know or have this ram ? corsair- CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 how can i make them run 3200Mhz ?? They are version 5.39 Hinyx single rank ...


Many users have that ram. search this thread o see what users with our motherboard have achieved most recently.
On other motherboards 3200mhz has been achieved but not with rated timings.
Please remember, only flare x is supposed to be ryzen certified and all other kits are rated for xmp on intel platforms and do not work on every intel platform either.

ok, gigabyte users have success with this particular kit at 3200 16 17 17 17 36 1.4v . Yes, 1.4v ram voltage is safe for your cpu. No, not all ic's like higher ram voltage but this kit appears to have found a happy spot with a ryzen cpu. proc odt on this kit was helpful to users on another motherboard at 60.
Reasonable to hope you'll hit 3200. But just as 3200+ shows timings are relevant c16 17 17 17 36 is probably not as 'good' as 3066 at c14 or less. Frequency can be negated by poor timings.


----------



## Vorado

thanks il try


----------



## ant1fact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> my ram is f4-3200c16d-gtzB
> run with DOCP but at 3066mhz
> i can reduce timmings at 14-15-15-31-1T (full stable) @1.36v ram y 0.994v SOC.
> 
> Disable core boost
> Try with TPU Disable (manual)
> 
> In digi options...
> LLC? i use 1
> Energy 100%
> SOC LLC 1
> SOC Energy 110%
> 
> other options in extreme and freq to vrm 600mhz (manual).
> 
> PS: what power plan do you use? (sorry my bad english). Use Ryzen Power Plan (include in oficial chipset drivers... install in advanced/custom, automatic mode dont install this power plan).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ant1fact*
> 
> Hi and thank you very much for your recommendations! I will try these in a few hours when I get home


No luck, nothing works above 2133mhz


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ant1fact*
> 
> No luck, nothing works above 2133mhz


What about loading defaults and choosing DOCP 2933?

SOC voltage at 1.1v helps.

Make sure VTTDDR is half your DDR vcore. For example DDR voltage to 1.35v and VTTDDR to 0.675v.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ant1fact*
> 
> No luck, nothing works above 2133mhz


Your ram and my ram are different model but are similar.

if i try with 3066 or other speed Without DOCP i dont boot. i select Docp and select speed 3066.

try to use this with 53.3 ohm (i dont remember the setting name)

dont use my timmings, "auto" is better in some boards.
select 1.35v for ram
1.1v for soc

try. if dont work try with 2933mhz much people dont pass this speed.

if work undervolt SoC and test.

my english is very poor haha, sorry.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ant1fact*
> 
> No luck, nothing works above 2133mhz


Test each stick alone. Maybe one of them is faulty.


----------



## ant1fact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What about loading defaults and choosing DOCP 2933?
> 
> SOC voltage at 1.1v helps.
> 
> Make sure VTTDDR is half your DDR vcore. For example DDR voltage to 1.35v and VTTDDR to 0.675v.


Hi, thanks for the tip. I've tried these, even as low as DOCP 2400 but it won't post :\


----------



## ant1fact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Your ram and my ram are different model but are similar.
> 
> if i try with 3066 or other speed Without DOCP i dont boot. i select Docp and select speed 3066.
> 
> try to use this with 53.3 ohm (i dont remember the setting name)
> 
> dont use my timmings, "auto" is better in some boards.
> select 1.35v for ram
> 1.1v for soc
> 
> try. if dont work try with 2933mhz much people dont pass this speed.
> 
> if work undervolt SoC and test.
> 
> my english is very poor haha, sorry.


Thank you for the suggestion but it didn't help. I think one of my RAM sticks may be faulty though after testing them separately


----------



## ant1fact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Test each stick alone. Maybe one of them is faulty.


Thank you so much! It appears that one of them is indeed faulty... I tested them separately and one of them overclocks to 3200mhz just fine, while the other one won't boot at all... RMA here we goo :\


----------



## Reous

Im glad you have found the issue. I hope you get a new RAM fast from the RMA.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Many users have that ram. search this thread o see what users with our motherboard have achieved most recently.
> On other motherboards 3200mhz has been achieved but not with rated timings.
> Please remember, only flare x is supposed to be ryzen certified and all other kits are rated for xmp on intel platforms and do not work on every intel platform either.
> 
> ok, gigabyte users have success with this particular kit at 3200 16 17 17 17 36 1.4v . Yes, 1.4v ram voltage is safe for your cpu. No, not all ic's like higher ram voltage but this kit appears to have found a happy spot with a ryzen cpu. proc odt on this kit was helpful to users on another motherboard at 60.
> Reasonable to hope you'll hit 3200. But just as 3200+ shows timings are relevant c16 17 17 17 36 is probably not as 'good' as 3066 at c14 or less. Frequency can be negated by poor timings.


After some tests i finlly managed to get my ram at 3200 Mhz

.


----------



## crakej

I'm getting some different settings on a and b channels - I think it's mainly on Twr - so channel a will say 4 and channel b will say 3. I know I'm not the first to see this, but I just wondered if anyone knew if this affected OCing the ram - I can't enter different settings for each channel, so I tend to leave that setting alone.

Doing more experiments with RAM in a while, so will report back.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Heads up.

There is a major update for Win10. It installed fine here.

If you use Zenstates it will revert to 3.6Ghz for State 0 so you'll need to re input the right values.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Heads up.
> 
> There is a major update for Win10. It installed fine here.
> 
> If you use Zenstates it will revert to 3.6Ghz for State 0 so you'll need to re input the right values.


I don't see it - unless there's another one coming since last tues?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Maybe is related to the fast ring. Don't know for sure.

Is this one:

Windows 10 Insider Preview 16232.1000 (rs_prerelease)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Maybe is related to the fast ring. Don't know for sure.
> 
> Is this one:
> 
> Windows 10 Insider Preview 16232.1000 (rs_prerelease)


That's next to last Insider preview, last one is 16241 and came out 2 days ago for fast ring.


----------



## JohnWayne

The M.2 drive running in my system (Samsung 960 EVO 500GB) is only running at PCIE 3.0 x 2 speeds. Does anyone know why this is and how to fix it?
I have the latest bios (0805) and am running latest firmware downloaded from Samsung Magician in addition to Samsung's NVME drivers. My graphics card is running at native PCIE 3.0 16x and I do not have any other expansion cards in the system. I have a single SATA drive running as well but have already ruled this out as a conflict by disabling it. Very frustrated and not sure what to do!?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That's next to last Insider preview, last one is 16241 and came out 2 days ago for fast ring.


that explains that then! I'm not on Preview any more since free upgrade.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnWayne*
> 
> The M.2 drive running in my system (Samsung 960 EVO 500GB) is only running at PCIE 3.0 x 2 speeds. Does anyone know why this is and how to fix it?
> I have the latest bios (0805) and am running latest firmware downloaded from Samsung Magician in addition to Samsung's NVME drivers. My graphics card is running at native PCIE 3.0 16x and I do not have any other expansion cards in the system. I have a single SATA drive running as well but have already ruled this out as a conflict by disabling it. Very frustrated and not sure what to do!?


There is a switch in the bios which changes pcie16_3 between 4x and 2x, but that wouldn't affect you any way.
What is it that tells you it's running on 2 lanes?


----------



## JohnWayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> There is a switch in the bios which changes pcie16_3 between 4x and 2x, but that wouldn't affect you any way.
> What is it that tells you it's running on 2 lanes?


Samsung Magician user interface. Also when I did a speed test I'm getting max read/write of about 1600 MB/s.
I have no clue why this is the case as I should have enough free lanes to get full speed.

Samsung960EVO.PNG 311k .PNG file


----------



## crakej

So after another hour of reboots, I'm still stuck at 3200MHz on my Trident Z 4266CL19's

It's running pretty tight - docp, 14,14,14,32,58, but when I go to 3333HMz, it doesn't stick and it's not reliable. It did run at nearly the same timings - 14,14,14,14,34(tried 36 here too),54 CR=1T, geardown enabled in all these timings)

Then tried 3466, but nothing would make it work that I tried, disabled geardown and bankswaping, cl16 setting like below - nothing! So went back to 3333

To try make it reliable I tried losening to16,14,14,14,36 and 16,16,16,16,36 but it made it unbootable!? In fact, I could not get it to boot 3333 with the same settings I used earlier AT ALL









I suspect that I need to creep up on the 3333 if I'm going to get anywhere with it, but I still think I'll have problems with cold boots.

Back to my 3200 settings now - need to give my brain a rest!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnWayne*
> 
> Samsung Magician user interface. Also when I did a speed test I'm getting max read/write of about 1600 MB/s.
> I have no clue why this is the case as I should have enough free lanes to get full speed.
> 
> Samsung960EVO.PNG 311k .PNG file


I'm just going to install magician and see what s says about mine.


----------



## Spawn32

JohnWayne: On your pc Samsung Magician say's it's using microsoft driver for NVme, it should say Samsung, mine does and also show 3 x 4









/Spawn


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawn32*
> 
> JohnWayne: On your pc Samsung Magician say's it's using microsoft driver for NVme, it should say Samsung, mine does and also show 3 x 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Spawn


Mine shows MS driver, but also 3x4


----------



## JohnWayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawn32*
> 
> JohnWayne: On your pc Samsung Magician say's it's using microsoft driver for NVme, it should say Samsung, mine does and also show 3 x 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Spawn


Ah opps sorry that was old snip when I first encountered the problem. I did update to Samsung driver. Any other ideas why it might only be running at half lanes? Crystal Disk Info says running at 3.0 x2 but max supported is 3.0 x4

Samsung960EVO.PNG 579k .PNG file


----------



## bjdzyak

Good morning, all. Newbie here.

It's been a while since I built my last PC so a few things have changed since then. I'm in the middle of a new build and ran into a power problem with the ASUS PRIME X370-PRO.

There is only one ATX 8-pin power connector on the motherboard and no Serial ATA connectors to plug my WD40EZRZ harddrive into for power. I need the ATX 8-pin for fans using MOLEX, so how on earth do I power up any harddrives I have? What am I missing here?

I'm using the EVGA Supernova 750 B2 power supply and there are no Serial ATA power connectors coming directly out of that to use.

I'm just perplexed and figure that I must be missing something about this setup because the motherboard allows for eight harddrives using the Serial ATA 6 Gb/s connectors. The data cable has plenty of options to plug into, but where is the power supposed to come from?

Thanks!

Brian Dzyak
Encino, CA
www.dzyak.com

New build components info:

ASUS Prime X370-Pro AMD Ryzen AM4 DDR4 DP HDMI M.2 USB 3.1 ATX X370 Motherboard with AURA Sync RGB Lighting

Samsung 960 EVO Series - 500GB NVMe - M.2 Internal SSD (MZ-V6E500BW)

EVGA SuperNOVA 750 B2, 80+ BRONZE 750W, Semi Modular Power Supply 110-B2-0750-VR

Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 Premium-Grade 140mm Dual Tower CPU Cooler for AMD AM4

EVGA GeForce GT 740 4GB GDDR5 Dual DVI mHDMI Graphics Cards 04G-P4-3748-KR

WD Blue 4TB Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 5400 RPM SATA 6 Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD40EZRZ

G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM 2133 (PC4 17000) Z170/X99 Desktop Memory F4-2133C15D-32GVR

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X Processor (YD170XBCAEWOF)

TP-Link AC1900 Wireless Dual Band PCI-Express Adapter with Beamforming Technology (Archer T9E)

LG WH16NS40 Super Multi Blue Internal SATA 16x Blu-ray Disc Rewriter

Rosewill ATX Slim Full Tower Gaming Computer Case with Blue LED Front Fans Case RISE Glow Black


----------



## bardacuda

@bjdzyak

Looks to me like that PSU should come with 3 SATA chains and two Molex chains. Better check the box the PSU came in.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=393


----------



## bjdzyak

It did come with 3 SATA chains and two Molex chains. But the motherboard only has one ATX 8 pin connection and zero to plug SATA power into. The only option would appear to be an ATX 8 or 6 pin that blossoms out to Molex AND SATA.

Very confused here. As I said, the motherboard has 8 SATA data connections built in which would seem to indicate that they have some way to power those AND other peripherals. But with just one ATX 8pin, how is that possible?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjdzyak*
> 
> It did come with 3 SATA chains and two Molex chains. But the motherboard only has one ATX 8 pin connection and zero to plug SATA power into. The only option would appear to be an ATX 8 or 6 pin that blossoms out to Molex AND SATA.
> 
> Very confused here. As I said, the motherboard has 8 SATA data connections built in which would seem to indicate that they have some way to power those AND other peripherals. But with just one ATX 8pin, how is that possible?


Power comes from the power supply to the drives.. look at the back of your psu for the ports you plug your sata power cables into


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So after another hour of reboots, I'm still stuck at 3200MHz on my Trident Z 4266CL19's
> 
> It's running pretty tight - docp, 14,14,14,32,58, but when I go to 3333HMz, it doesn't stick and it's not reliable. It did run at nearly the same timings - 14,14,14,14,34(tried 36 here too),54 CR=1T, geardown enabled in all these timings)
> 
> Then tried 3466, but nothing would make it work that I tried, disabled geardown and bankswaping, cl16 setting like below - nothing! So went back to 3333
> 
> To try make it reliable I tried losening to16,14,14,14,36 and 16,16,16,16,36 but it made it unbootable!? In fact, I could not get it to boot 3333 with the same settings I used earlier AT ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that I need to creep up on the 3333 if I'm going to get anywhere with it, but I still think I'll have problems with cold boots.
> 
> Back to my 3200 settings now - need to give my brain a rest!


cldo_vddp ? might be memory hole.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjdzyak*
> 
> It did come with 3 SATA chains and two Molex chains. But the motherboard only has one ATX 8 pin connection and zero to plug SATA power into. The only option would appear to be an ATX 8 or 6 pin that blossoms out to Molex AND SATA.
> 
> Very confused here. As I said, the motherboard has 8 SATA data connections built in which would seem to indicate that they have some way to power those AND other peripherals. But with just one ATX 8pin, how is that possible?


----------



## bjdzyak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Power comes from the power supply to the drives.. look at the back of your psu for the ports you plug your sata power cables into


I did. The motherboard manual doesn't indicate any additional power options and the power supply connectors aren't anything that attach to this hard drive. That's the problem. Something is amiss here. Did I install the wrong power supply and/or motherboard that are too old?

Not trolling. Just lost.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjdzyak*
> 
> I did. The motherboard manual doesn't indicate any additional power options and the power supply connectors aren't anything that attach to this hard drive. That's the problem. Something is amiss here. Did I install the wrong power supply and/or motherboard that are too old?
> 
> Not trolling. Just lost.


The motherboard is not the source of power to the sata drive.

The power supply is.

You're probably looking at the wrong place on the hard drive for the power connector.



See the little L shapes? That's what plugs into your sata drive for power these days.


----------



## bjdzyak

Yes, I understand. The long L shape is the power, but there is nowhere on the motherboard to go with that cable nor anything coming from the power supply. Thus my confusion. There is literally no cable from the power supply to plug into the hard drive that I can tell and certainly no place into the motherboard. I can't go from SATA power to SATA power with anything in front of me.

I CAN plug an ATX cable into the motherboard that has three SATA power connectors, but A) I'm not sure if that cable is long enough to get from the top where the ATX connector is to the bottom of the case where the hard drives sit. And B ) if I do that, then I have nowhere to plug the case fans into which are MOLEX.

And as you can see from the photos, with everything else from the power supply already plugged into the motherboard, the only cables I have left aren't SATA at all.

So.... I'm lost. Where do they expect me to plug in 8 SATA hard drives, much less just one? The power supply isn't really old technology, so this isn't making sense. None of these components are old.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjdzyak*
> 
> Yes, I understand. The long L shape is the power, but there is nowhere on the motherboard to go with that cable nor anything coming from the power supply. Thus my confusion. There is literally no cable from the power supply to plug into the hard drive that I can tell and certainly no place into the motherboard. I can't go from SATA power to SATA power with anything in front of me.
> 
> I CAN plug an ATX cable into the motherboard that has three SATA power connectors, but A) I'm not sure if that cable is long enough to get from the top where the ATX connector is to the bottom of the case where the hard drives sit. And B ) if I do that, then I have nowhere to plug the case fans into which are MOLEX.
> 
> And as you can see from the photos, with everything else from the power supply already plugged into the motherboard, the only cables I have left aren't SATA at all.
> 
> So.... I'm lost. Where do they expect me to plug in 8 SATA hard drives, much less just one? The power supply isn't really old technology, so this isn't making sense. None of these components are old.


on the back of your power supply are labeled sata power outlets where you plug in your sata power cables, each cable has 3 sata power connectors for up to 3 sata devices per.
They are thus connected directly to the power supply through these cables and would plug in to your hard drive right next to your pictured data cable connection.


----------



## bjdzyak

Thank you for your help. I just figured it out!

Turns out that there are power ports on the back of the Power Supply that I didn't realize existed. I was just looking at the myriad of cables they have coming out of the box.


----------



## bjdzyak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> on the back of your power supply are labeled sata power outlets where you plug in your sata power cables, each cable has 3 sata power connectors for up to 3 sata devices per.
> They are thus connected directly to the power supply through these cables and would plug in to your hard drive right next to your pictured data cable connection.


Sorry, I just saw your post after I wrote that last one below. Thank you for the help!


----------



## bardacuda

Most PSUs are modular these days. Some are still semi-modular. I actually prefer semi-modular so that the important cables have a better connection at one potential point of failure.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> cldo_vddp ? might be memory hole.


It might be.....i'll just have to set aside another few hours to fiddle with another setting!

I was going to play with ProcODT as well, but I'm sure I read somewhere that ASUS set this at 60, whatever speed we select. Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Ra V en

Can anyone confirm 2T settings in the bios actually does something? How do you check is it working or not? On my side CPUZ, RTC, HWInfo shows 1T no matter what...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ra V en*
> 
> Can anyone confirm 2T settings in the bios actually does something? How do you check is it working or not? On my side CPUZ, RTC, HWInfo shows 1T no matter what...


I think when you set T2, you have to reboot to the bios, then power off for the setting to stick


----------



## veckans

I've had the chance to test a couple of Ryzen CPUs. It's too few to draw any conclusions but "Made in China" CPUs OC a lot better than "Made in Malasyia" for me.

Some people say they are exactly the same and China or Malaysia doesn't make any difference. But for me that's not true. All "Made in China" CPUs have the locked minimum multiplier bug if you OC with manual vcore. This never happened on a "Made in Malaysia" CPU. The solution is to use offset voltage.


----------



## Reous

This sounds very interesting. Especially with the min multi bug. How many CPUs have you tested?


----------



## veckans

Just 3 of each. I found some results around the web that seems to point in the same direction. Would be fun to hear what siliconlottery.com knows for example.


----------



## SaccoSVD

PCH at 67c today. in a warmer day.

I hope that's not harmful on the long run.

I wonder why ASUS didn't take care of that. Would like to hear an official statement about it.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> PCH at 67c today. in a warmer day.
> 
> I hope that's not harmful on the long run.
> 
> I wonder why ASUS didn't take care of that. Would like to hear an official statement about it.


The decorative sticker on the PCH prevents the heatsink to do its job properly so I've removed it.
I also added a small fan mounted with thermal glue.
The result is not very esthetic but it works fine:










But I already plan to improve it, by mounting a heatsink covering almost all the PCH surface, with a bigger fan on it.
This should be even more efficient to keep the PCH cool.

I also mounted a set of passive heatsinks on the Nvme. Their are enough to keep the temperature low enough.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The decorative sticker on the PCH prevents the heatsink to do its job properly so I've removed it.
> I also added a small fan mounted with thermal glue.
> The result is not very esthetic but it works fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I already plan to improve it, by mounting a heatsink covering almost all the PCH surface, with a bigger fan on it.
> This should be even more efficient to keep the PCH cool.
> 
> I also mounted a set of passive heatsinks on the Nvme. Their are enough to keep the temperature low enough.


I have some extra small copper heatsinks and some adhesive thermal pads, also some 3M thermal pad (big one, I can cut). Never used them....do you think they eventually fall? how do you mount these properly? Do the pads get harder and stick better?

My fear is one of these falling on the circuit and shorting something.

I also have a bigger 7cm by 5cm copper heatsink I got from another computer. Might try that aswell.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I have some extra small copper heatsinks and some adhesive thermal pads, also some 3M thermal pad (big one, I can cut). Never used them....do you think they eventually fall? how do you mount these properly? Do the pads get harder and stick better?
> 
> My fear is one of these falling on the circuit and shorting something.
> 
> I also have a bigger 7cm by 5cm copper heatsink I got from another computer. Might try that aswell.


The fan of my PCH is mounted with a thermal glue.
I'm used to use it for my job so I know it's reliable: what is stuck with it will never fall unless a big effort is applied on the mounted thing.

The small heatsinks on my Nvme are mounted with 3M themal pads.
It's the fist time I use this kind on pads but they looked reliable enough in regard of the very light weight of these heatsinks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

This is what I put together. Hope I can make it stick to the PCH naked heatsink somehow. Any ideas? Will the thermal pad in the pic be sticky enough?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> This is what I put together. Hope I can make it stick to the PCH naked heatsink somehow. Any ideas? Will the thermal pad in the pic be sticky enough?


The heatsinks on my Nvme are the first time I used the 3M thermal pads.
So I've just applied some force on them to test their strength, and they looked tough enough for a much heavier heatsink.
Just take care to clean the surface to stick together before applying the pads, then to press them with enough force to remove any air bubble.
Then, your heatsink should be reliably mounted, without any risk of it falling someday.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So i did it...stuck three pieces of thermal pad behind the heatsink assembly. Once I placed it it didn't move anywhere, got stuck pretty good actually. So it seems like a thermal pad is indeed sticky enough for my pure copper thing (which is not so light)

Ive sanded the bottom a bit as well as clean the ASUS heatsink.

I placed it on top of the ASUS sticker (of course without the plastic peel). It is really firmly stuck to the underneath heatsink and i didn't wanna force it out.

After the PC was on for 10min my PCH went down from 65c to 55c (10c difference)


----------



## Lermite

A PCH at 55°C with a passive heatsink looks pretty fine.

Mine with its fan is actually at 47°C, with 26,4°C as ambient temperature.

Now, I'm thinking about mounting the bigger heatsink without waiting for the fan I plan to mount on it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah. In my case I really wanna avoid another fan, specially small and noisy fans as this is a sound studio.

54c right now. Pretty pretty good









Checked again inside the case, hasn't moved a bit.


----------



## Lermite

I've just replaced my tiny fan by a passive heatsink.
I can't measure the PCH temperature yet or post a photo because the heatsink is still held in place by some big piece of polystyrene during the (long) time the thermal glue need to dry.

But even if a tiny fan running at 5000 RPM is pretty noisy, its placement at the center of the case, away from any hole that could let the noise to go out, makes it almost perfectly silent in my closed case, because a high pitched noise is much more directive than a lower pitched one, so it's easily stopped by any obstacle such a computer case.

I mainly wanted to remove this fan because it gather dust to quickly on the PCH and on its own heatsink, and I'm too lazy to clean this mess often enough


----------



## o0ze

Do anyone knows how to disable the sensemi skew option? Or it's disabled by default on non x cpus?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> PCH at 67c today. in a warmer day.
> 
> I hope that's not harmful on the long run.
> 
> I wonder why ASUS didn't take care of that. Would like to hear an official statement about it.


See [email protected] reply in this thread.

Case airflow and say how a GPU HSF is can make a difference, mine is pretty nominal IMO.





SilverStone TJ06, front intake fans modded to 2x 140mm. All stock setup on MOBO for PCH/VRM pads, etc. There are several C6H owners with higher PCH, say similar to yours and OC are still good/stable on CPU/RAM.


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So i did it...stuck three pieces of thermal pad behind the heatsink assembly. Once I placed it it didn't move anywhere, got stuck pretty good actually. So it seems like a thermal pad is indeed sticky enough for my pure copper thing (which is not so light)
> 
> Ive sanded the bottom a bit as well as clean the ASUS heatsink.
> 
> I placed it on top of the ASUS sticker (of course without the plastic peel). It is really firmly stuck to the underneath heatsink and i didn't wanna force it out.
> 
> After the PC was on for 10min my PCH went down from 65c to 55c (10c difference)


Why would you need to cool this part of the motherboard? What does it effect


----------



## Lermite

I've replaced the tiny fan on my PCH by a passive heatsink mounted with thermal glue.
I've just had to reduce its length from 10 cm to 8.5 cm.










I thought it would need a fan to keep the PCH cool, but it works fine naked: the PCH is 58°C during a soft use (emails, web, MP3) with 27,5°C as ambient temperature.
After three minutes of the heaviest stress by Prime95, the PCH reaches 65°, which is still pretty safe because I never stress my setup that much outside stability tests.
So I wont even bother to mount the fan I've ordered for it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Why would you need to cool this part of the motherboard? What does it effect


That one is the actual X370 Chip (right folks?) or so called northbridge.

Not that I needed t cool it down. Now reading Raja's post is normal to have high temps on that chip.

I personally don't like any logic chip going close to 70c....Mosfets can, I don't care.


----------



## Lermite

Same point of view here.
Seeing my CPU at 30°C while the PCH was at 70°C bothered me more than it should, but cooling down the PCH can only have positive effects so why not to do it?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Now is at 56c....but is a very hot day, I'm sure it will be at 67c or even 70c without the heatsink.

With the heatsink on, since it has many copper fins pointing upwards, it responds faster to the front fans when I make them run faster, after a while is now running at 54c.


----------



## iga2iga

For those who have high VRM temps (as i wrote before) - try to switch VDDCR *CPU* Power Phase to extreme (not sure about VDDCR *SOC* Power Phase here). DIGI+ VRM submenu. This will enable all power phases. VRM temps should go down a bit.
People at overclockers dot ru confirm this tweak. I'm also using extreme cpu power phase, but didn't ever have so high VRM temps with or without this option.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iga2iga*
> 
> For those who have high VRM temps (as i wrote before) - try to switch VDDCR *CPU* Power Phase to extreme (not sure about VDDCR *SOC* Power Phase here). DIGI+ VRM submenu. This will enable all power phases. VRM temps should go down a bit.
> People at overclockers dot ru confirm this tweak. I'm also using extreme cpu power phase, but didn't ever have so high VRM temps with or without this option.


Thanks. I'll try that. Is the second time I've seen that reported.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ok, tried. Can't tell about the VRMs being colder, i'm gonna just follow the advice.

Now, I've set it for teh SOC too, to see.

Also set SOC LLC to Level 2.

Now my SOC 1.1v set in BIOS reports 1.094v while at LLC auto was reporting less, so I think that's good.


----------



## SaccoSVD

BTW: I have several days using the High Performance power plan and temps are just the same.

So unless Coretemp, HWInfo etc... are only reporting the hottest core I think it makes no difference. I've asked on the Coretemp forums and seems like is not possible to have a reading from each core. That could be very useful info.

Also the power consumption is exactly the same at idle. i can see it as I switch power plans and watch the different readings on HWinfo related to power.

That means Zenstates is not really needed and I could just run a fixed OC from the BIOS from now on.


----------



## chroniclard

What software can I use to look at "PCH"? Also whats it called in the software....ta


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> What software can I use to look at "PCH"? Also whats it called in the software....ta


HWINFO.... Look for "PCH" value in "only sensors" option.


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> HWINFO.... Look for "PCH" value in "only sensors" option.


Aha thank you, found it, swear I must have been blind before!


----------



## MishelLngelo

That PCH value moves only between 62c and 63c whatever I do, from idle to full load for hours.


----------



## crakej

so with the thread really quiet, I thought i'd ask a couple of questions while ASUS get the next bios out!

Why is my system clock 99.8 and not 100MHz?
Why, when I have OCed the CPU and disabled core perf boost, does the system clock still change? Between 99.7 and 99.9MHz (I know i've read something about this somewhere, but can't find it!

Please ASUS - let us adjust CPY base clock in next bios!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Isn't that a job for FSB/BCLK and adjustable oscillator which this MB apparently doesn't have ?


----------



## MrPhilo

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01LXWK626/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ASSRQ4UOFXJQ4&psc=1#nav-search-keywords

Would this work for the VRM choke and Chipset? Since due to my case NZXT S340 Elite, the airflow isn't great as I have to use my aio in the front so it doesn't get much air into the case (due to rad blocking most air). Also my 960 evo seems to get pretty hot after a game of pubg


----------



## SaccoSVD

I don't think you need any mod on the VRM.

Yes, they would stick nicely over the PCH plate. Or anywhere else you want.


----------



## chriss745

I downgraded my BIOS to 0801, as I found it is much more stable with my Hynix 3200 memory than 0805. ASUS engineers probably should not mess up what comes from AMD...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Isn't that a job for FSB/BCLK and adjustable oscillator which this MB apparently doesn't have ?


Apparently BCLK adjustment IS possible without an external generator. A lowly BioStar board has had an update enabling the function.

I still don't get why frequency is changing even tho CPB is off - and why didn't they start with a 100Mhz system clock?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I' don't get it either unless the PLL can't generate exact frequency but why is that same for everybody. My FX 6350 and Ga-990 fxa MB was doing 200MHz on the button unless OCed thru BCLK.


----------



## gupsterg

Ryzen lacks HW for read back of BCLK, so other methods are employed for showing BCLK in monitoring. In my thread see section *The base-clock (BCLK)* > *Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW*.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Isn't that a job for FSB/BCLK and adjustable oscillator which this MB apparently doesn't have ?


Hi.

Its only a wrong read from software :


----------



## MishelLngelo

But would that also explain wrong CPU frequency.
99,8 *40=3992 as opposed to full 4GHz it's set for.


----------



## gupsterg

Yes plus RAM MHz, etc. See this post and few by me afterwards. Heavy loads can cause what is in linked post, but fluctuations happen in SW even at low loads. If we disable periodic polling all is sweet.

On 17th midnight I started [email protected] as there was discussion in C6H OC thread on Ryzen OC stability.



In daytime on 18th whilst [email protected] ran I used it for other duties, I paused only at ~18:30 for SWBF match. Now I am here.



~45hrs, zero issues so far, I have a R7 1800X coming on Thurs/Fri, plan to keep going til then.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Its only a wrong read from software :


Thanks for the info! Makes sense - though I'm not convinced BCLK really is 100 as I've seen boards that allow BCLK adjustment 'up to and over 100MHz' If the reading is that reliably skewed, then why don't we see 100MHz as the base clock - ever? Why doesn't bios ever report it correctly as 100MHz?

Edit: I've been reading as much as I can on this excellent thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db and I think my brain is turning to mash!

On a brighter note, the Stilt's timings for ram do work for me - even got a bit further with 3333 reliability - again by using his timings. Only problem I've got is that my ram seems not to like geardown being disabled as I can't boot reliably with it off. It does show that we have hope for the future though - settings make a huge deference. Some ASRock Tai Chi users reporting good things from their latest bios update - even booting at 3744 and running reliably at 3600.


----------



## MrPathfinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPathfinder*
> 
> Hey guys, I had an issue with this motherboard!!
> 
> my PC configuration : CPU ryzen7 1800x
> motherboard ASUS Prime X370 pro
> 
> the monitor, mouse and keyboard get shut down suddenly but the CPU is still on and CPU fans are running.
> it happened randomly even the PC were in standby . then I had to push restart buttom and after about 20 sec, the PC get restarted.
> 
> I couldn't find a solution .
> I updated the BIOS from 0502 to 0805 and I want to know this issue will be occurred again or not?


Problem has been solved
I updated bios and also download the power management tools for widows from Radeon Chinese site.
Thank you for everyone who tried to help me


----------



## MrPhilo

Anyone tried changing T.Probe to Extreme for cpu power duty control, which is different to CPU phase control. It seems to balance the current in all phases as opposed to temperature, I would presume it'll improve overclocking


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Anyone tried changing T.Probe to Extreme for cpu power duty control, which is different to CPU phase control. It seems to balance the current in all phases as opposed to temperature, I would presume it'll improve overclocking


I've only tried Extreme phase control recently - not noticing any major difference in temp or performance from that

I'd be interested to know about T.Brobe as well....


----------



## Bo55

So i noticed AMD posted their latest community update and talk about oc memory and also the new addition of the BankGroupSwap option in agesa 1006 bioses. If im not mistaken 0805 bios has 1006a bios so why dont we have this option? Im hoping it gets implemented in the next bios update, not keen on modding my bios to be able to disable it.


----------



## Reous

That is the policy of Asus. BankGroupSwap is in the hidden AMD CBS settings. Some more options would be nice.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah ASUS should enable more things in the BIOS. The board already has less features hardware wise than the CH6

Comeon!


----------



## MishelLngelo

I second that, I like having options.


----------



## bardacuda

3rd!


----------



## SaccoSVD

So...after a while...did any of the unlocked options on your unofficial modded BIOS you guys tried did any good?


----------



## Reous

For some it is helpfull, for other not. Depends on what Ram do you use.

PState OC
BankGroupSwap
CLDO_VDDP

There are a bunch of settings i havent tried it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Did you see any improvement disabling bankgroupswap by itself?


----------



## Reous

It is only worth it with single ranks Ram. I have dual ranks


----------



## mat9v

A question if I may. I recently bought this board along with 1700 and OCed it to [email protected]
I have typical 16GB of ram and 6 SSD drives, gtx980 card and nothing else really. What worries me is a power consumption: with this overclock I get 260W under Prime95 AVX load and 100W idle power.
At idle CPU Package Power shows 22W (at forced 3.8Ghz, C-states are disabled) and gtx980 consumes only 16W. Where does all the power go here? 60W for the board? SSD at idle consume almost nothing.
The load power use is stranger still, it is by 60W more then the results from Guru3D for CPU running at 4Ghz and doing exactly the same thing.
Can someone suggest anything to check? Oh and yes, the power meter seems to be working fine, I checked it with 100W old light bulb and it was right on the point.


----------



## BWG

I started catching up on the 12 pages of posts I missed. I thought to myself, why am I subjecting myself to multiple pages of more dissappointment?

I cannot even begin to enjoy overclocking on AMD platforms anymore. I'm going to need a drink tonight.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> A question if I may. I recently bought this board along with 1700 and OCed it to [email protected]
> I have typical 16GB of ram and 6 SSD drives, gtx980 card and nothing else really. What worries me is a power consumption: with this overclock I get 260W under Prime95 AVX load and 100W idle power.
> At idle CPU Package Power shows 22W (at forced 3.8Ghz, C-states are disabled) and gtx980 consumes only 16W. Where does all the power go here? 60W for the board? SSD at idle consume almost nothing.
> The load power use is stranger still, it is by 60W more then the results from Guru3D for CPU running at 4Ghz and doing exactly the same thing.
> Can someone suggest anything to check? Oh and yes, the power meter seems to be working fine, I checked it with 100W old light bulb and it was right on the point.


SoC + ssd + ram + usb devices(?)

What soft do you use to compare? i recommend HWinfo64.

ps: Prime95 had different test and different consume.

in guru 3d review
Same board? same bios settings? (vrm/phases vcore/soc voltage/ram speed/ram voltage).


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> SoC + ssd + ram + usb devices(?)
> 
> What soft do you use to compare? i recommend HWinfo64.
> 
> ps: Prime95 had different test and different consume.
> 
> in guru 3d review
> Same board? same bios settings? (vrm/phases vcore/soc voltage/ram speed/ram voltage).


HWiNFO latest version.
Of course configs were not the same. BUT: SSDs use almost no power at idle and disconnecting them makes no difference, only mouse and keyboard are connected to USB, I even disabled LEDs. The power difference is so big that it makes me wonder. I have 100W at idle (CPU 22W and GPU 16W and what 5W for RAM, 10W for mainboard?) and should be using 60W at most according to all tests I have seen.
Guru3D uses 48W at idle with basically the same setup.
PcPerspective shows 37W
Bit-Tech 73W
Tweaktown 50W
Hexus.net shows 48W
and so on and so forth. So why do I get 100W?
I have one of the best PSUs according to JohnGuru - Super Flower Leadex 750W - what is wrong here?
The strangest thing is I did "load optimized settings" removing any OC and power consumption was still over 100W.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Did you see any improvement disabling bankgroupswap by itself?


I can swear that i see a good boost of performance playing ROTR, in some areas i hace drops to 52 fps and now a have 58 fps


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I started catching up on the 12 pages of posts I missed. I thought to myself, why am I subjecting myself to multiple pages of more dissappointment?
> 
> I cannot even begin to enjoy overclocking on AMD platforms anymore. I'm going to need a drink tonight.


I'll have a double.

But I'm enjoying myself


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> HWiNFO latest version.
> Of course configs were not the same. BUT: SSDs use almost no power at idle and disconnecting them makes no difference, only mouse and keyboard are connected to USB, I even disabled LEDs. The power difference is so big that it makes me wonder. I have 100W at idle (CPU 22W and GPU 16W and what 5W for RAM, 10W for mainboard?) and should be using 60W at most according to all tests I have seen.
> Guru3D uses 48W at idle with basically the same setup.
> PcPerspective shows 37W
> Bit-Tech 73W
> Tweaktown 50W
> Hexus.net shows 48W
> and so on and so forth. So why do I get 100W?
> I have one of the best PSUs according to JohnGuru - Super Flower Leadex 750W - what is wrong here?
> The strangest thing is I did "load optimized settings" removing any OC and power consumption was still over 100W.


PcPerspective shows 37W
Bit-Tech 73W
Tweaktown 50W
Hexus.net shows 48W

much difference in each test.

you can try:
disconnect ssd (only connect system disk)
test with stock freq. (default bios settings) and your oc profile.

Use your test and HWinfo64.

HWinfo show cpu consumption/Soc consumption/phases consumption (i believe)/vga consumption/disk consumption.

The question would be: In the reviews that consumption took? The consumption of the platform? Cpu consumption?

And the other question: what vCore did they use? Voltage soc?

Every change affects the outcome. And to them they varied a lot, there must be a why and it is in the questions that I did previously for sure.

Unplug everything and test the power supply to clear any doubts.

Ps: Are you calculating the consumption of the coolers? (Of the case, cpu, etc.)

All sum and small numbers can end up being high.

*That you put the bios in default does not imply that two cpu consume the same, they may have different VID.

I do not think it necessary to raise a doubt like this but if you do not let it sleep you should only continue to test, somewhere in the system is the consumption, look for it. :/

your system work fine?
A teacher told me: If it works well do not touch it.

what power plan do you use? amd recommend ryzen power plan (Install this with official drivers. Custom install)


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> PcPerspective shows 37W
> Bit-Tech 73W
> Tweaktown 50W
> Hexus.net shows 48W
> 
> much difference in each test.
> 
> you can try:
> disconnect ssd (only connect system disk)
> test with stock freq. (default bios settings) and your oc profile.
> 
> Use your test and HWinfo64.
> 
> HWinfo show cpu consumption/Soc consumption/phases consumption (i believe)/vga consumption/disk consumption.
> 
> The question would be: In the reviews that consumption took? The consumption of the platform? Cpu consumption?
> 
> And the other question: what vCore did they use? Voltage soc?
> 
> Every change affects the outcome. And to them they varied a lot, there must be a why and it is in the questions that I did previously for sure.
> 
> Unplug everything and test the power supply to clear any doubts.
> 
> Ps: Are you calculating the consumption of the coolers? (Of the case, cpu, etc.)
> 
> All sum and small numbers can end up being high.
> 
> *That you put the bios in default does not imply that two cpu consume the same, they may have different VID.
> 
> I do not think it necessary to raise a doubt like this but if you do not let it sleep you should only continue to test, somewhere in the system is the consumption, look for it. :/
> 
> your system work fine?
> A teacher told me: If it works well do not touch it.
> 
> what power plan do you use? amd recommend ryzen power plan (Install this with official drivers. Custom install)


Eh, did you even read what I stated? I tried disconnecting drives and did test without OC. I use Ryzen balanced plan with overclocking done by Zenstates and CPU is correctly downclocking.
As I stated CPU Package Power (as in total CPU, SoC and memory controller) uses 22W and gtx980 uses 16W (all from HWiNFO, while certainly not perfect it would not lie on a 3x size), when overclock is removed CPU uses 2W less. CPU vCore is 1.23 SoC is 1V (come on, these are idle values we are looking at, no matter the voltage it would not produce 3x more power used), LLC for both CPU and SoC are set to 1, all VRMs are turned on (turning them off - auto does not make a difference in power used). Coolers are 140mm (1.8W) + 200mm (3.3W)
Yeah, the only thing not tested is power supply because I don't have another to test







but it's hard to imagine that being the culprit as everything works fine, it's a gold class PSU (92%+) for which I paid almost as much as I paid for my Asus mainboard.
Well it could be the Asus but where would the power go? 50W lost is nothing to sneeze at and something would get hotter as a result - but VRMs are below 40C and PCH is just above 50C.

All reviews linked tested whole platform, the only "CPU alone" testing is done by TomsHardware, I think, and they point to 16W idle load for CPU package - that lines up with my result.
I'm running out of ideas...


----------



## Luke2100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> At idle CPU Package Power shows 22W (at forced 3.8Ghz, C-states are disabled) and gtx980 consumes only 16W. Where does all the power go here? 60W for the board? SSD at idle consume almost nothing.


I think that the readings for gtx980 are wrong.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke2100*
> 
> I think that the readings for gtx980 are wrong.


Why would they be? In idle P8 state with clock 402Mhz it uses 16-17W fluctuating. Reported by any software around. HWiNFO, NVInspector, Afterburner, they all read the same values from onboard sensors, in this case from GPU itself.
Oh, and P0 state - idle at full frequency and voltages for gtx980 uses around 50W.
Well anyway it stays at about 50C with fans turned off at idle P8 so it's not possible it uses more power.

I'm not joking or baiting or anything. I can show you pictures or even make a video. I simply don't understand how it is possible...
Oh and booting into Windows and staying in bios consumes about 140W.


----------



## kadaz

what's the best bios right now? official 805 or the modded one?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Eh, did you even read what I stated? I tried disconnecting drives and did test without OC. I use Ryzen balanced plan with overclocking done by Zenstates and CPU is correctly downclocking.
> As I stated CPU Package Power (as in total CPU, SoC and memory controller) uses 22W and gtx980 uses 16W (all from HWiNFO, while certainly not perfect it would not lie on a 3x size), when overclock is removed CPU uses 2W less. CPU vCore is 1.23 SoC is 1V (come on, these are idle values we are looking at, no matter the voltage it would not produce 3x more power used), LLC for both CPU and SoC are set to 1, all VRMs are turned on (turning them off - auto does not make a difference in power used). Coolers are 140mm (1.8W) + 200mm (3.3W)
> Yeah, the only thing not tested is power supply because I don't have another to test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's hard to imagine that being the culprit as everything works fine, it's a gold class PSU (92%+) for which I paid almost as much as I paid for my Asus mainboard.
> Well it could be the Asus but where would the power go? 50W lost is nothing to sneeze at and something would get hotter as a result - but VRMs are below 40C and PCH is just above 50C.
> 
> All reviews linked tested whole platform, the only "CPU alone" testing is done by TomsHardware, I think, and they point to 16W idle load for CPU package - that lines up with my result.
> I'm running out of ideas...


sorry my english is bad and your (and my) texts is long xD.

Power suply Has a performance and efficiency curve, this I did not say because I do not think it is relevant.

Test your power suply without other hardware (without mother, cpu, etc) (To make sure the problem does not come from there)

"★80 PLUS ® Gold Certified, 90% 92% 89% Efficiency At *20% 50% 100%* Rated Load"

What BIOS version do you use? try to update.

Maybe the sensor reading is not correct.

i dont find more options.
can you test cpu, vga and other hardware directly? (his consumption)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> what's the best bios right now? official 805 or the modded one?


I would say 0805....simply because you need to flash the modded one in an unofficial way....if it fails, your board is kaput.

0805 for me is working quite nicely. My system has been working very stable for 2 weeks, not a single crash once I used LLC2...also my RAM is working at rated speeds.

I guess the best BIOS is whatever is coming next


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I would say 0805....simply because you need to flash the modded one in an unofficial way....if it fails, your board is kaput.
> 
> 0805 for me is working quite nicely. My system has been working very stable for 2 weeks, not a single crash once I used LLC2...also my RAM is working at rated speeds.
> 
> I guess the best BIOS is whatever is coming next


much hype with agesa 1.0.0.7 but any changelog or something? i think ram improvements but idk.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> much hype with agesa 1.0.0.7 but any changelog or something? i think ram improvements but idk.


No idea







I guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## Mourn

I'm currently pulling out my hair trying to figure out why when idle or when my workstation is waking / going to sleep it ends up at a black screen but with everything sort of still running (fans, CPU lights, RGB headers etc). I can play video games no problem, I've run AIDA64 for 8 hours without trouble, MEMTEST86 without issue....
I've removed the OC from my memory, same problem persists... D.O.C.P is not set and the timings are manually entered. I've changed my OC from 3.7 up to 4.0 all fairly stable at different voltages. I've tried different LLC (1 or 2) and etc but this problem still persists.
I'm using the balanced Ryzen power plan, all of my drivers chipset and etc are updated... and the I'm on the newest bios revision (0805) for the PRIME X370-PRO.
Has anyone ran into this?

*Parts List*
AMD - Ryzen 7 1700X 3.4GHz 8-Core Processor
Corsair - H100i v2 70.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Asus - PRIME X370-PRO ATX AM4 Motherboard
Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory
Samsung - 960 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
Seagate - Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Corsair - RMx 650W
PNY - GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB

*Software + OC Settings*
Windows 10 Pro x64 (AI Suite III uninstalled)
OC to 3.85
CPU Voltage: 1.3875
Perf BIAS (CB15)
SOC: 1.1v
DRAM Voltage: 1.35v
VTTDDR: 0.675v
LLC2
CPU Current capability: 110%
RAM OC 2933 (best that is stable with the LPX RAM)
Power and SOC phase control: Optimized


----------



## bardacuda

What about your video card? Maybe it doesn't have enough idle voltage.


----------



## Mourn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> What about your video card? Maybe it doesn't have enough idle voltage.


I've got a PNY 1060 6gb running stock voltages... what should I do in this case if the video card is the problem?


----------



## bardacuda

I'm not too familiar with nVidia GPUs lately but I don't think you can BIOS mod them. You could try putting a +vcore offset in AB to see if that solves your issue but it might not be good for a permanent solution.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> ... and 100W idle power.
> At idle CPU Package Power shows 22W (at forced 3.8Ghz, C-states are disabled) .


If i disable C-States, it makes a different from about 15W. Try to turn it on.
I dont use Software because i dont trust them. Bios/HWInfo says for example 11.8V but if i check it with an DMM it says 12.1V.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> If i disable C-States, it makes a different from about 15W. Try to turn it on.
> I dont use Software because i dont trust them. Bios/HWInfo says for example 11.8V but if i check it with an DMM it says 12.1V.


True that software is kind of iffy in the case of Ryzen but it will not make CPU suddenly use 3 times as much power by lying about voltages at idle. C-States are enabled anyway, as I stated earlier I overclock only in Windows using Zenstates. Even if Zenstates would not apply voltages correctly how much would that impact idle power use at 1.1Ghz in P2 state? Anyway Ryzen sensor is reporting 16W used at 1.1Ghz and another 17W is used by gtx980. 5W at absolute most is used by memory. 5W is used by fans. 3 SSDs in RAID0 can use maybe 3W in idle, maybe 5W when some idle writes and reads happen. So we haven't even reached 50W now. Beside keyboard and mouse I don't have any peripherals connected. So where is 50W going to? I would even think that my Wattmeter is showing double but under full load of PRIME95 AVX and CPU overclock to 3.8Ghz and 1.23V it reports 200W so it would seem that it is constantly adding a 50W premium over correct results. Beside I have tested it with other things like a simple phone charger and it reports correct values of 21W for 18W QC3 charger. Any thoughts on how to figure this out without buying another PSU just to test things?


----------



## bardacuda

What is your PSU?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> What is your PSU?


Super Flower Leadex 750W


----------



## bardacuda

So that is about 83% efficient at low load. You said you were pulling 100W? So that's about 83W consumed by your hardware at idle. This seems pretty normal to me.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=380


----------



## Anty

How many people here are using F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (trident Z 2x16GB) and got it working at specified speed without much trouble?


----------



## Reous

I have the 3200C15 version but it is only working on 3066 speed with c14-13-13.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So that is about 83% efficient at low load. You said you were pulling 100W? So that's about 83W consumed by your hardware at idle. This seems pretty normal to me.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=380


Why did you link to a EVGA PSU?
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-750F14EG/6.html - this is the one I'm using and the result is around 88% - anyway it is still far too much when you add all the hardware I have. It is definitly not normal compared to reviews (those use much better equipped boards that also use more power for onboard components).


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mourn*
> 
> I'm currently pulling out my hair trying to figure out why when idle or when my workstation is waking / going to sleep it ends up at a black screen but with everything sort of still running (fans, CPU lights, RGB headers etc). I can play video games no problem, I've run AIDA64 for 8 hours without trouble, MEMTEST86 without issue....
> I've removed the OC from my memory, same problem persists... D.O.C.P is not set and the timings are manually entered. I've changed my OC from 3.7 up to 4.0 all fairly stable at different voltages. I've tried different LLC (1 or 2) and etc but this problem still persists.
> I'm using the balanced Ryzen power plan, all of my drivers chipset and etc are updated... and the I'm on the newest bios revision (0805) for the PRIME X370-PRO.
> Has anyone ran into this?
> 
> *Parts List*
> AMD - Ryzen 7 1700X 3.4GHz 8-Core Processor
> Corsair - H100i v2 70.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Asus - PRIME X370-PRO ATX AM4 Motherboard
> Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory
> Samsung - 960 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
> Seagate - Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Corsair - RMx 650W
> PNY - GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB
> 
> *Software + OC Settings*
> Windows 10 Pro x64 (AI Suite III uninstalled)
> OC to 3.85
> CPU Voltage: 1.3875
> Perf BIAS (CB15)
> SOC: 1.1v
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35v
> VTTDDR: 0.675v
> LLC2
> CPU Current capability: 110%
> RAM OC 2933 (best that is stable with the LPX RAM)
> Power and SOC phase control: Optimized


Undervolt Soc relax your cpu.

I use my SoC at 0.994v for example (depend your RAM)

Perf Bias: Disable

Test your OC with Prime95 (i like more this stress test).

without oc (in your cpu) this trouble appear?

In Digi+ VRM settings (BIOS):
Phases in extreme
freq of phases manual: 600hz

my OC is similar and i dont have this issue.
in this post i write my settings and my stress soft pref.
i dont know if this can help you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> How many people here are using F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (trident Z 2x16GB) and got it working at specified speed without much trouble?


I use my F4-3200c16d-gtzb (hinyx single rank model) at 3066mhz
Timmings: 14-15-15-15-31
Voltage: 1.36
SoC: 0.994

Work fine with 1.35v and DOCP timmings (16-16-?-18-? i dont remember all timmings) @3066mhz.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So that is about 83% efficient at low load. You said you were pulling 100W? So that's about 83W consumed by your hardware at idle. This seems pretty normal to me.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=380
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you link to a EVGA PSU?
Click to expand...

Because it is a SuperFlower Leadex Gold 750W PSU...just like yours. The logo on the outside doesn't change the characteristics.

Ahh I didn't realize there was a review for the actual SuperFlower version. It is 82.5% at low loads in that one.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=370

The link you posted is for the Leadex II platform. Which one do you have?


----------



## Blowie

Don't want to make a new post, trying Furmark burn test to test my WC setup, but it is causing my motherboard (Prime X370) running hot as hell, running up to 88+ degrees Celsius before i stop the test, is this normal that the motherboard get's so hot?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blowie*
> 
> Don't want to make a new post, trying Furmark burn test to test my WC setup, but it is causing my motherboard (Prime X370) running hot as hell, running up to 88+ degrees Celsius before i stop the test, is this normal that the motherboard get's so hot?


pch at 88 or vrm? pch that hot annoys me. vrm eh. not thrilled about. How long did it take to reach those temps?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Damn! Now I feel like selling this and jumping to a Threadripper rig next year. That ASUS board featured in Gamer Meld looks good.

The only confirmation I need is if they can run all cores at 4Ghz.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blowie*
> 
> Don't want to make a new post, trying Furmark burn test to test my WC setup, but it is causing my motherboard (Prime X370) running hot as hell, running up to 88+ degrees Celsius before i stop the test, is this normal that the motherboard get's so hot?


Pch work at high temps but 88+ is much (i believe)
Your VGA with furmark test... what temp report?

i think: Prime X370 Pro had PCH in bad "area". In games or VGA stress test had more temp than cpu/memory stress test.

I dont know if this is a real reason.

Ps: your WC is for...? what hardware?
ps2: i dont reach more than 67c (winter here, temps in my city around 5c to 13c)


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Because it is a SuperFlower Leadex Gold 750W PSU...just like yours. The logo on the outside doesn't change the characteristics.
> 
> Ahh I didn't realize there was a review for the actual SuperFlower version. It is 82.5% at low loads in that one.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=370
> 
> The link you posted is for the Leadex II platform. Which one do you have?


Leadex II.
Why again are you quoting from the LC1 test? Those are figures for extreme cases when 12V is not used and PSU is not balanced correctly. The correct ones are from test "1".
Anyway TomsHardware agrees that it's about 87% for 100W.
Anyway it does not help with my problem. Oh and I found one other strange thing. When the computer is powered down as in "shut down" it still uses 25W from the outlet - is that normal guys?
The PSU states taht it uses 0.02 something W in standby mode. So how come it shows 25W?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Leadex II.
> Why again are you quoting from the LC1 test? Those are figures for extreme cases when 12V is not used and PSU is not balanced correctly. The correct ones are from test "1".
> Anyway TomsHardware agrees that it's about 87% for 100W.
> Anyway it does not help with my problem. Oh and I found one other strange thing. When the computer is powered down as in "shut down" it still uses 25W from the outlet - is that normal guys?
> The PSU states taht it uses 0.02 something W in standby mode. So how come it shows 25W?


+5V Stand by power, used to power up MB and eventually USB ports with "always on" feature ? It can reach up to 2A according to ATX standards.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> +5V Stand by power, used to power up MB and eventually USB ports with "always on" feature ? It can reach up to 2A according to ATX standards.


Guys at TomsHardware measured it and it shows less then 1W of power used in standby.
Anyway it seems that despite testing with other appliances this POS wattmeter is broken after all. I disconnected all cables from PSU (it is modulat after all) and it still shows as using the same 25W of power.
Now all my days of testing is worth ****. Sorry guys for bothering you with this


----------



## crakej

i've been using the stilts' timings with my trident z's. even 3333cl14 seems to work, though not quite reliable. I'm sure I can use these timings to get my ram running at 3466 eventually, certainly 3333.

I think i'm going to have to go up to CL15 or 16 to get stable 3466, but I think that will be ok.

CPU is still at 3975, using offset of 03125, LLC1, extreme power phase. I notice not many of you use offset voltage on your cpu OC....why is that?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Damn! Now I feel like selling this and jumping to a Threadripper rig next year. That ASUS board featured in Gamer Meld looks good.
> 
> The only confirmation I need is if they can run all cores at 4Ghz.


Was thinking the same myself! Even though I really don't need the power...


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Leadex II.
> Why again are you quoting from the LC1 test? Those are figures for extreme cases when 12V is not used and PSU is not balanced correctly. The correct ones are from test "1".
> Anyway TomsHardware agrees that it's about 87% for 100W.
> Anyway it does not help with my problem. Oh and I found one other strange thing. When the computer is powered down as in "shut down" it still uses 25W from the outlet - is that normal guys?
> The PSU states taht it uses 0.02 something W in standby mode. So how come it shows 25W?


your Bios have some settings of energy saving "disable/auto".
For example ERP, Usb energy options, and others (power states s0 s1 s3 s4 s5)
enable c6 and others powersaving (this savers are enable in default settings)

ps: can you test your power supply without hardware? (your Power S. can have a base consumption)

other idea: your vga report false power consumption or only power consumption PCIE port without add the power take of power supply direct. can you try with other vga?

Can you test directly? (gpu/cpu)


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Guys at TomsHardware measured it and it shows less then 1W of power used in standby.
> Anyway it seems that despite testing with other appliances this POS wattmeter is broken after all. I disconnected all cables from PSU (it is modulat after all) and it still shows as using the same 25W of power.
> Now all my days of testing is worth ****. Sorry guys for bothering you with this


You're not the first to find his testing set up is fubar'd. Been there







and no, not entirely worthless if you check for other skew caused by test gear some data may still be reliable.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> i've been using the stilts' timings with my trident z's. even 3333cl14 seems to work, though not quite reliable. I'm sure I can use these timings to get my ram running at 3466 eventually, certainly 3333.
> 
> I think i'm going to have to go up to CL15 or 16 to get stable 3466, but I think that will be ok.


UEFI 9920 on C6H has some differing 3466MHz and 3600MHz presets by The Stilt. Perhaps give these a whirl. I'm using ProcODT: 60 ohms, SOC: 1.05V, VDIMM: 1.375V.



Passed ~5.6hrs on 3466MHz.



Below 3333MHz Fast and 3466MHz preset in AIDA64.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> UEFI 9920 on C6H has some differing 3466MHz and 3600MHz presets by The Stilt. Perhaps give these a whirl. I'm using ProcODT: 60 ohms, SOC: 1.05V, VDIMM: 1.375V.
> 
> 
> 
> Passed ~5.6hrs on 3466MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Below 3333MHz Fast and 3466MHz preset in AIDA64.


Very encouraging! Thank you!

Only problem now is I can't read all the numbers in the images....it's too blurry when I zoom in .......whatever I use to view it! Oh god......am I getting that old????


----------



## Reous

to zoom in the pictures click on the right down button "Original"


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Very encouraging! Thank you!
> 
> Only problem now is I can't read all the numbers in the images....it's too blurry when I zoom in .......whatever I use to view it! Oh god......am I getting that old????


right click and open in new tab tends to work for desktop browsers


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Very encouraging! Thank you!
> 
> Only problem now is I can't read all the numbers in the images....it's too blurry when I zoom in .......whatever I use to view it! Oh god......am I getting that old????


NP







, do as advised by members above







.


----------



## MrPhilo

Whenever my Copy is like 47-8k I keep getting mem error from it

Anyone know what might be causing it? Just my dimm or?

Also anything else using Zenstate? Before I had it on 39x and 30x with 80% on Ryzen profile for minimum so it'll downclock to 3ghz when idle etc but now it'll go down to 2.5ghz instead of staying at 3ghz before, I've tried changing the percentage but it does nothing, it's not the p2 state as that is at 1.5ghz and disabled anyways.

Anyone else got this problem?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I found out handbrake transcoding mp4 to mp4 turns out a great stability test.

I had to bring the vcore all the way to 1.425v at LLC2 or otherwise I couldn't transcode a long video.

A test that uses about 95% CPU as AIDA doesn't prove the system is stable.

Also CB15 fails to really show any instability. I could run both many times at 1.406v without crashing.


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I found out handbrake transcoding mp4 to mp4 turns out a great stability test.
> 
> I had to bring the vcore all the way to 1.425v at LLC2 or otherwise I couldn't transcode a long video.
> 
> A test that uses about 95% CPU as AIDA doesn't prove the system is stable.
> 
> Also CB15 fails to really show any instability. I could run both many times at 1.406v without crashing.


Yup. I found this out a couple weeks ago.
I was Prime and IBT stable however when I tried x265 transcoding via handbrake I got some WHEA errors and had to reduce the multiplier from 39.25 to 39 as I didn't feel comfortable putting more volts through my chip.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , do as advised by members above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Grrrr! Can't believe I couldn't work that out!!! FFS!

Thank you to all of the above!


----------



## MishelLngelo

I just redid a video clip in 1080p of about 870 MB and it gave my 1600x a very good workout. It finished all right but I could see all cores and threads hovering just under 100%. So yeah, I'd say it's better test than any benchmarks. Same job and Wandershare used 63% max.


----------



## crakej

Looks like CH6 owners got another bios to try....

On another note, why does everyone not use offset voltage for the cpu when OCing? I use it as voltage drops when idle....


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Why does everyone not use offset voltage for the cpu when OCing? I use it as voltage drops when idle....


I would if I overclocked with a fixed frequency in the bios.

I use ZenStates instead, and it only allows to set the voltages directly, but the P2 at 1,2 Ghz with 0.85V does not draw much power









In fact, Global C-State Control enabled with ZenStates 0.2.2 with its C6 options enabled are the best combo to reduce my power consumption.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Looks like CH6 owners got another bios to try....
> 
> On another note, why does everyone not use offset voltage for the cpu when OCing? I use it as voltage drops when idle....


Can't set voltage manually if offset is used.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I would if I overclocked with a fixed frequency in the bios.
> 
> I use ZenStates instead, and it only allows to set the voltages directly, but the P2 at 1,2 Ghz with 0.85V does not draw much power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, Global C-State Control enabled with ZenStates 0.2.2 with its C6 options enabled are the best combo to reduce my power consumption.


I can have c states enabled when doing direct OC can't I? I know some people say to disable c states, but not sure why really.

I might look into zen states or p state OCing from bios - i think I might get slightly higher OC using p or zen states and fixed voltage... thanks guys...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I can have c states enabled when doing direct OC can't I? I know some people say to disable c states, but not sure why really.
> 
> I might look into zen states or p state OCing from bios - i think I might get slightly higher OC using p or zen states and fixed voltage... thanks guys...


Not used ZenStates as prefer OC via UEFI. PState 0 OC with Global C-States Control: Enabled, using offset mode, I get full down clocking/volting.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I can have c states enabled when doing direct OC can't I? I know some people say to disable c states, but not sure why really.


I always disabled the Global C-State Control assuming it could affect the stability, until I've found out it has nothing to do with the stability, but enabling it made the power consumption much lower during the idle state.

Even with an overclock with a fixed frequency, the Global C-State Control reduces the power consumption:









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I might look into zen states or p state OCing from bios - i think I might get slightly higher OC using p or zen states and fixed voltage... thanks guys...


I use ZenStates instead the Bios to OC by P-States, because I've never managed to make the P-States working fine through the bios.
ZenStates manages only up to three P-States, but it allows to changes the frequencies and voltages whenever, without any reboot.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not used ZenStates as prefer OC via UEFI. PState 0 OC with Global C-States Control: Enabled, using offset mode, I get full down clocking/volting.


Thanks.....So you only change P0 in the bios? How can you use offset voltage? Does bios p state OC not require the voltage to be entered for each state? Sorry if you've said this before!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I always disabled the Global C-State Control assuming it could affect the stability, until I've found out it has nothing to do with the stability, but enabling it made the power consumption much lower during the idle state.
> 
> Even with an overclock with a fixed frequency, the Global C-State Control reduces the power consumption:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use ZenStates instead the Bios to OC by P-States, because I've never managed to make the P-States working fine through the bios.
> ZenStates manages only up to three P-States, but it allows to changes the frequencies and voltages whenever, without any reboot.


Thanks - very interesting! I'm going to keep them enabled.

I prefer to try the bios route first I think - I just prefer the machine to boot as I want to use it without loading other sw, though I feel more up to trying zenstates now so if I can't do via bios will try zenstates for sure.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I prefer to try the bios route first I think - I just prefer the machine to boot as I want to use it without loading other sw, though I feel more up to trying zenstates now so if I can't do via bios will try zenstates for sure.


Make sure not to change to many settings in the bios at once. You might brick your board. Go step for step. First change P0, restart and test. Then P1, restart ...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks.....So you only change P0 in the bios? How can you use offset voltage? Does bios p state OC not require the voltage to be entered for each state? Sorry if you've said this before!


I change only PState 0 FID (MHz). I use offset mode by setting an offset on Extreme Tweaker Page. In FAQ section, there is relevant section on how I do PState OC.

PState section does not require a voltage to be entered. It already has a preset based on PState, dependent on CPU model. What we see in PState 0 is a *ceiling VID*. The System Management unit (SMU) based on various factors sets voltage as needed.

Example/Explanation:-

*Factory situation*

PB/XFR has no voltage setting in UEFI, SMU is doing as needed, so we see high voltage when PB/XFR occur. PB/XFR has "headroom" parameters see relevant section in my thread, again CPU model dependent.

*So how do we know what voltage has been set for CPU if SMU is controlling and PState only show ceiling VID for a state?*

We disable Core Boost Performance, which knocks out PB/XFR. CPU can only go to PState 0 as highest state. We take a reading of voltage then under load. I have seen 3x R7 1700 do not use 1.1875V as shown in PState 0 (3000MHz). They use ~1V. 1x R7 1800X I have also used, PState 0 is 3600MHz with 1.35V as ceiling. It uses 1.2V.

*What happens when we OC PState?*

In my thread section Core Performance Boost has information on ratio which places CPU in OC mode. When CPU has entered OC mode SMU snaps voltage to ceiling VID level. So for example R7 1700 1.1875V , R7 1800X 1.35V, this is why HWINFO shows VID of that.

So far increasing VID in PStates has not worked, abnormal CPU clocking results occur. In an earlier UEFI on C6H I could lower PState 2 VID, later ones broken. Offset voltage works as motherboard VRM applies the offset and the CPU SMU is sort of unaware of it. I have noticed on AMD GPU this can also be a work around when PowerPlay VID can not be increased past x level.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm gonna re test LLC3 and see if I can bring the vcore down from 1.425v I'm reluctant to lower the clock so I must try again with the multimeter.


----------



## crakej

Think I need to reset everything to get my ram going, still can't go over 3200, even with Stilts' settings







Going to do it with cpu at default as well though 3333 was booting the other day....

Can CPU speed affect ram OC? so maybe putting my multiplier up/down a notch the ratio might be better for ram to run faster?

Just looked at the p-states in the bios - didn't realize it was done with FID/DIV etc....will refer to your Ryzen page to remind myself whats going on with that, but you say you only adjust FID?

I'm doing my best t stay methodical, but it can be SO tedious lol!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Can CPU speed affect ram OC?


I think it does from what I've read all these days on the Ryzen RAM OC forums.


----------



## gupsterg

Does for me. Depends on CPU sample. For example one of the R7 1700 when I use 3333MHz Fast it needs extra VCORE and SOC vs 3200MHz. Another R7 1700 only needs bump in SOC. The 1800X when used at 3.9GHz 3333MHz is easier on voltage vs when RAM is 3466MHz.


----------



## crakej

Hmmm - I could try backing off on my OC to 3.95 or 3.9. Was also thinking i might be able to push it to 4.0.

For now I think I'll pull back off on OC to 3.9 and get ram running well, then see how high i can push cpu.

How fast are you other guys managing to get your ram on the Prime X370?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmmm... so LLC3 here is also a small vboost.

Here are my new results:

BIOS 0805

LLC3 and 110% CPU current capability.
ZS set at 1,425v
Meter: 1.427v idle (hp power)
Meter: 1.426v / 1.428v (ryzen power plan)
Meter: 1.429v Load wPrime

ZS at 1.418v

Idle 1.420v (hp power)
wPrime load 1.422v

So, here LLC3 is a bit of a vboost...more at idle with P states than Idle at fixed state...and less at load.

I'm gonna retest with current capability at 100% to see if I can get rid of the vboost.


----------



## Lermite

This V boost you measured only applies to the voltage that the motherboard provides to the CPU, the one that can be measured with a voltmeter on the back of the socket.
The real Vcore is inside the CPU, unreachable by any other voltmeter than this internal probes.
And the most reliable probe appears in HWiNFO as "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)".

The purpose of the LLC is to reduce the SVI2 TFN drop by boosting the provided voltage under load.

Here are my own test with LLC 3 in three steps:
- idle
- OCCT with small frame sets
- x265 encoding


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> This V boost you measured only applies to the voltage that the motherboard provides to the CPU, the one that can be measured with a voltmeter on the back of the socket.
> 
> The real Vcore is inside the CPU, unreachable by any other voltmeter than this internal probes.
> And the most reliable probe appears in HWiNFO as "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)".


So that means HWinfo is accurate after all?

Where can I read about it, is this a proven fact?

Bare in mind is the first system I test a socket with a multimeter, and happens to be a Ryzen too


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So that means HWinfo is accurate after all?
> 
> Where can I read about it, is this a proven fact?
> 
> Bare in mind is the first system I test a socket with a multimeter, and happens to be a Ryzen too


I can't claim the "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" displayed by HWinFO is the real genuine Core Voltage no matter what, but among all the voltages I might read or measure from my setup, I'm about sure it is.
At least, the way the voltage on the socket and this "SVI2 TFN" change according to each other makes sense in regard of the unavoidable voltage drop between the socket and the CPU cores.

Off course, I remain open to any other value or measure that would be more reliable, but I'll stick with SVI2 TFN until proven I'm wrong


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I can't claim the "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" displayed by HWinFO is the real genuine Core Voltage no matter what, but among all the voltages I might read or measure from my setup, I'm about sure it is.
> At least, the way the voltage on the socket and this "SVI2 TFN" change according to each other makes sense in regard of the unavoidable voltage drop between the socket and the CPU cores.
> 
> Off course, I remain open to any other value or measure that would be more reliable, but I'll stick with SVI2 TFN until proven I'm wrong


I agree. with everything. Also out of all software I tried HWInfo seems the most accurate. How accurate is yet something I don't know.

I guess for me is better to rely on the socket measurement. At least to be extra sure there's no more than 1.425v going in at load.


----------



## SaccoSVD

For example, with LLC4 I've seen a vdroop on HWinfo and a vboost on the multimeter. Is that possible or normal? who can you trust?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> For example, with LLC4 I've seen a vdroop on HWinfo and a vboost on the multimeter. Is that possible or normal? who can you trust?


On my setup, only the LLC 5 compensates the whole voltage drop.
That means that even with LLC 4, the socket voltage boost is not enough yet to prevent the core voltage to drop.

Curiously, for the SOC voltage, the LLC 3 is enough to compensate entirely the voltage drop.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> On my setup, only the LLC 5 compensates the whole voltage drop.
> That means that even with LLC 4, the socket voltage boost is not enough yet to prevent the core voltage to drop.
> 
> Curiously, for the SOC voltage, the LLC 3 is enough to compensate entirely the voltage drop.


About LLC5: You mean in HW info right?... how can I be 100% sure those are the right voltages there if the meter shows a big vboost? One above 1.45v

I mean I understand what you say, but is there any proof of that? if i see that voltage in my multimeter I certainly don't wanna keep it that way.


----------



## Lermite

I don't have any proof. I just try to understand this voltages mess with some logic.

The voltage you can measure with a voltmeter is on the socket, far upstream the CPU cores where is the real final core voltage.
As the CPU cores are unreachable with a meter, we can only rely on theirs probes.

I tested several monitoring software but HWiNFO was always the most complete and reliable one.
As the "SVI2 TFN" in HWiNFO is the only displayed voltage that makes sense with everything (bios settings, other monitored values, my own measurements,...), I assume it is the real Core Voltage, the one the CPU cores get, until I get proven wrong or I find myself a more reliable value.

The currents between the socket and the CPU core are tremedous, so a voltage drop is unavoidable.
And LLC levels below 5 only compensate this drop partially.
Anyways, that explains why the SVI2 TFN voltage drops while the socket voltage is boosted..
With the LLC 1, the socket voltage should not be boosted at all and the core voltage drop should be the highest.

I've only use the LLC 3 during my measurements, but you can do the yourself by measuring and readiing the socket voltage and the SVI2 TFN in HWiNFO, with each LLC level from 1 to 5.


----------



## crakej

So, being methodical and all.... I decided to do cpu first!

This is my first run at 4GHz My offset is 0.05000 for the cpu with LLC2. It did fail after 10 mins P95, but I'm pretty certain that's ram related - I forgot to downclock my ram from some unstable 3200 settings doh!





Just going to put ram on safe settings and re-test.... while I do that, what do you guys think? of the numbers


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I don't have any proof. I just try to understand this voltages mess with some logic.
> 
> The voltage you can measure with a voltmeter is on the socket, far upstream the CPU cores where is the real final core voltage.
> As the CPU cores are unreachable with a meter, we can only rely on theirs probes.
> 
> I tested several monitoring software but HWiNFO was always the most complete and reliable one.
> As the "SVI2 TFN" in HWiNFO is the only displayed voltage that makes sense with everything (bios settings, other monitored values, my own measurements,...), I assume it is the real Core Voltage, the one the CPU cores get, until I get proven wrong or I find myself a more reliable value.
> 
> The currents between the socket and the CPU core are tremedous, so a voltage drop is unavoidable.
> And LLC levels below 5 only compensate this drop partially.
> Anyways, that explains why the SVI2 TFN voltage drops while the socket voltage is boosted..
> With the LLC 1, the socket voltage should not be boosted at all and the core voltage drop should be the highest.
> 
> I've only use the LLC 3 during my measurements, but you can do the yourself by measuring and readiing the socket voltage and the SVI2 TFN in HWiNFO, with each LLC level from 1 to 5.


I understand your logic. But the main consensus so far is to stay away from LL4 and LLC5. From people way more knowledgeable than me.

Are you aware of that general consensus?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I understand your logic. But the main consensus so far is to stay away from LL4 and LLC5. From people way more knowledgeable than me.
> 
> Are you aware of that general consensus?


Yes. I spend several months with LLC5, until I read those warnings about the side effects of the LLC, especially the voltage transient peaks resulting from the VRM trying to catch the power fluctuations.
Now, my rule if to never set any LLC over the level 3 and I stick to it, in more of keeping the voltages low enough to makes the transient peaks harmless to the CPU.


----------



## mat9v

My 2 cents on this topic:
In bios I have voltages and multiplier set to auto, C-States enabled, using Ryzen Balanced with 10% minimum state. LLC3 is set for CPU cores, LLC1 is set for SoC
1. First on idle - see how core voltages follow set P-states, even if they are not correct because 1 have 1 second intervals set in config so they may not always be accurate.
Now VDDCR CPU from mainboadr differs from CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) by only 0.011V because the CPU is in idle so there is almost no droop, SVI2 TFN should be of course 1.275 but it jumps between values so often I gave up trying to catch it after 10 tries







Anyway you can see it im "maximum" column
2. Second picture is load (prime95) - all cores jumped to 3.8Ghz but it seems Core VID always show opposite value from what should be (I wonder why, a bug?), notice how VDDCR CPU from mainboard sensor on VRMs now shows 1.363V and there is a huge droop from this value - even at this LLC level there is not enough voltage to keep CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) and it falls to 1.250V.
3. Third picture is load at 3.2Ghz for a view at a situation where VRMs are under less stress - again all cores jumped to 3.2Ghz and again Core VID shows opposite values, but now VDDCR CPU from mainboard show only 1.330V and the drop from this to 1.262V read from CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is much smaller.
4. 4th and last screen is from 2.5Ghz load test - CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) reads 1.262V and VDDCR CPU reads 1.319V - even less of a difference then at 3.2Ghz

I think we can conclude from that that the higher the load the bigger the difference is from the voltage VRMs generate and the voltage CPU cores get. I could restart my PC and try with other LLC values but I think the trend is clear here - it is logical that less power running from VRMs to CPU, because of lower CPU frequency, results in smaller looses.

IDLE

LOAD 1

LOAD 2

LOAD 3


Personally I think that peaks of voltages in range of 1.45V while Load Calibration is taking care to not introduce instability with too low voltages are not damaging to CPU, prolonged use with high voltages certainly would be dangerous but miliseconds? - I don't think so. LLC3 should be safe right up to 1.4V set voltage, especially when even if we set 1.4V CPU will not be getting that.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Superzan answer about it here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/2390#post_26242089


----------



## crakej

Do you guys think my numbers are ok for 4GHz OC or should I just go back to 3.9?

I still couldn't get my ram running over 3200. Managed to boot a few times, but then just fails to OC after reset or power cycle









Will try again tomorrow with cpu at stock... thanks for everyone's help tonight....all really useful!


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Superzan answer about it here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/2390#post_26242089


Sure, but socket reads do not show what cores are getting. Sure you will not see a big difference but you may get say 0.01V more on the socket then what is in the core. Multimeter is such a crude tool to check that, there are cheap osciloscopes on aliexpress, maybe someone will be able to get one and really check what is going on there (peaks due to LLC would be very interesting to observe).


----------



## SaccoSVD

I've asked on the HWInfo forums. Let's see.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Do you guys think my numbers are ok for 4GHz OC or should I just go back to 3.9?
> 
> I still couldn't get my ram running over 3200. Managed to boot a few times, but then just fails to OC after reset or power cycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try again tomorrow with cpu at stock... thanks for everyone's help tonight....all really useful!


The 91c under stress does not help the ram oc and temps rise with higher soc voltages as well as general vcore increase required for stability once ram speed is increased.. balance. balance.
more cooling helps the stability all around. I think I'd drop to 39 if I couldn't get that cpu running cooler while stressing.

as others have noted you can exceed prime's stress levels with encoding/transcoding etc.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> The 91c under stress does not help the ram oc and temps rise with higher soc voltages as well as general vcore increase required for stability once ram speed is increased.. balance. balance.
> more cooling helps the stability all around. I think I'd drop to 39 if I couldn't get that cpu running cooler while stressing.
> 
> as others have noted you can exceed prime's stress levels with encoding/transcoding etc.


Good points.....didn't think of that really. I thought Tdie was the 'real' temp?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> This V boost you measured only applies to the voltage that the motherboard provides to the CPU, the one that can be measured with a voltmeter on the back of the socket.
> The real Vcore is inside the CPU, unreachable by any other voltmeter than this internal probes.
> And the most reliable probe appears in HWiNFO as "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)".


The voltage under load to the CPU is way more different/higher than the voltage on the socket. The reading points on the CH6 are messed up but the socket points on the prime are very close to the real in my opinion.
Under LL5 the SVI2 sensor still show less voltage than it set in the bios. This can't be true.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> The voltage under load to the CPU is way more different/higher than the voltage on the socket.


Sorry but I don't understand this.
How can the socket voltage be higher than the core voltage?
That would means the voltage gets higher while going from the socket to the cores.
Would the CPU contains some boost feature applied to the input voltages?


----------



## Reous

Yes I have seen a vboost on the input voltage with my DMM. I don't remember the exact numbers but for example: Bios set to 1.2v, input is 1.2v in idle, socket 1.2v too. Under load the input goes up to 1.24v, socket goes down to 1.192v.
Seen this on two different boards.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Good points.....didn't think of that really. I thought Tdie was the 'real' temp?


I stand very corrected. Did not note 1700X







looks good to go on the temp front. don't see a reason to not proceed


----------



## SaccoSVD

I asked some more and Chew answered.

"As long as your ground was @ socket. The cpu you pictured is the best location. The pad next to one circled is your ground."

So I assume my measurements are correct.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/2400#post_26242280

On the other hand the guys at HWinfo say:

"CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) value is the voltage measured by Voltage Regulator, which is supplied to the CPU (as VRM output). This voltage is then reported to CPU and evaluated using telemetry functions.
Vcore or VDDCR CPU is measurement of the same voltage rail, but by the mainboard logic (ITE chip).
I believe the SVI2 TFN values should be more accurate.
The difference between those values can be due to different measurement methods used and their impact on the readout.
VID value of 1.550V (often stuck) is a bug in the CPU firmware that should be fixed with an upcoming AGESA/BIOS update.

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Ryzen-CPU-Voltage-explanation?highlight=ryzen+vcore

So maybe both are correct? Anyway, I've asked here, and as I said, let's see what his answer is:

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Ryzen-Socket-measure-vs-HWInfo


----------



## kadaz

I just updated to 0805 bios and the PC seems to be taking like 5 minutes on the Asus in search of incredible logo, is that normal?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> I just updated to 0805 bios and the PC seems to be taking like 5 minutes on the Asus in search of incredible logo, is that normal?


Here that is caused by my USB hub. I need to re connect it so it resets.

Most probably is some USB device taking unusually long, or plain timing out.


----------



## kadaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here that is caused by my USB hub. I need to re connect it so it resets.
> 
> Most probably is some USB device taking unusually long, or plain timing out.


yeah I had my flash drive in cause of the bios update will check w/o it


----------



## Melan

I've been looking at getting a prime x370 pro board instead of crosshair 6 hero for r7 1700 but there's a thing that worries me a bit.

That M.2 slot position on prime is kinda in a hot spot between gpu, cpu and vrms. Nvmes aren't chill either so I'm kinda worried about temps there. If anyone can dispel this for me would be great.
Dropping extra 100 eur on C6H just for better M.2 position is kinda meh.


----------



## kadaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I've been looking at getting a prime x370 pro board instead of crosshair 6 hero for r7 1700 but there's a thing that worries me a bit.
> 
> That M.2 slot position on prime is kinda in a hot spot between gpu, cpu and vrms. Nvmes aren't chill either so I'm kinda worried about temps there. If anyone can dispel this for me would be great.
> Dropping extra 100 eur on C6H just for better M.2 position is kinda meh.


I have a corsair mp500 as my single drive on this mobo. It hits 80C and chills around 65. What you could do though, is buy some heatsinks for it for about 10 euros and save 90. But yeah, if you don't expect high temps.


----------



## iNeri

I dont know guys, but in this video from chew* at 1.4 mV on bios and LLC5 at load with multimeter only boost to 1.41 mV (minute 5:00)

Of course that test was early ryzen launch, so the bios was old, may be asus change thigs? But i dont think so.




Edit.Bios was 0511.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I've been looking at getting a prime x370 pro board instead of crosshair 6 hero for r7 1700 but there's a thing that worries me a bit.
> 
> That M.2 slot position on prime is kinda in a hot spot between gpu, cpu and vrms. Nvmes aren't chill either so I'm kinda worried about temps there. If anyone can dispel this for me would be great.
> Dropping extra 100 eur on C6H just for better M.2 position is kinda meh.


The positioning of the m.2 slot on the prime is just fine. I have a 960 evo 500gb connected and havent experienced any sort of temperature concerning issues, performance is unaffected and according to hwinfo it sits on 30-32c.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> I dont know guys, but in this video from chew* at 1.4 mV on bios and LLC5 at load with multimeter only boost to 1.41 mV (minute 5:00)
> 
> Of course that test was early ryzen launch, so the bios was old, may be asus change thigs? But i dont think so.
> Edit.Bios was 0511.


Check out the newest video about this board from him








3.9GHz @ 1.400v in Bios
LLC3
SVI2: 1.375v
Sockel Pad: 1.395v
Input Voltage: ~1.460v


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Check out the newest video about this board from him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.9GHz @ 1.400v in Bios
> LLC3
> SVI2: 1.375v
> Sockel Pad: 1.395v
> Input Voltage: ~1.460v


So it seems that SVI2 is much closer to real voltage and LLC3 does not even fully compansate for droop due to power use if bios is requesting 1.4V and getting at most 1.395V (less in reality since measuring point is still not inside CPU). The only danger is voltage spikes but I do not believe miliseconds will demage CPU since LN2 runs for many minutes do not destroy it at much much higher voltages (1.9V anyone?). Only long term use of voltages above 1.45V will degrade CPU.
Not that I would do that since I kind of care about power use


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> So it seems that SVI2 is much closer to real voltage and LLC3 does not even fully compansate for droop due to power use if bios is requesting 1.4V and getting at most 1.395V (less in reality since measuring point is still not inside CPU).


It depends on what clock and voltage your CPU is running. If you do the same test with 3.6GHz @1.2v (like i did) it would look different.
But yes SVI2 is closest to the real voltage. CPUz shows "crap"


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> It depends on what clock and voltage your CPU is running. If you do the same test with 3.6GHz @1.2v (like i did) it would look different.
> But yes SVI2 is closest to the real voltage. CPUz shows "crap"


+1.

As stated by mat9v in earlier post measuring behind socket does not account for losses between socket/CPU, etc. So CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is best info we know as to what die is seeing IMO.

And I agree with his comment regarding for real accuracy to see affects of LLC an oscilloscope is needed.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I've been looking at getting a prime x370 pro board instead of crosshair 6 hero for r7 1700 but there's a thing that worries me a bit.
> 
> That M.2 slot position on prime is kinda in a hot spot between gpu, cpu and vrms. Nvmes aren't chill either so I'm kinda worried about temps there. If anyone can dispel this for me would be great.
> Dropping extra 100 eur on C6H just for better M.2 position is kinda meh.


I worried about the temperature of my Nvme too, so I added a few cheap passive heatsinks that keep it cool perfectly:










Heatsinks: https://www.fasttech.com/p/1349804
Thermal pads: https://www.fasttech.com/p/1350301


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +1.
> 
> As stated by mat9v in earlier post measuring behind socket does not account for losses between socket/CPU, etc. So CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is best info we know as to what die is seeing IMO.
> 
> And I agree with his comment regarding for real accuracy to see affects of LLC an oscilloscope is needed.


I plan a new set of measurements, this time with an oscilloscope and every LLC levels.
I don't know yet is this will be enough to detect the voltage peaks but I hope so.


----------



## gupsterg

I look forward to your data







.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I've been looking at getting a prime x370 pro board instead of crosshair 6 hero for r7 1700 but there's a thing that worries me a bit.
> 
> That M.2 slot position on prime is kinda in a hot spot between gpu, cpu and vrms. Nvmes aren't chill either so I'm kinda worried about temps there. If anyone can dispel this for me would be great.
> Dropping extra 100 eur on C6H just for better M.2 position is kinda meh.


as others already mentioned there should be no problems, my Samsung SM961 never went over 42° C (after a few hours of gaming this summer with AT at up to 27°C inside) between the backplate of the Sapphire RX480 and the Noctua DH15.
Also keep in mind that throttling only occurs at temps over 75°C+

(Airflow in you case will be not the smallest factor though)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I worried about the temperature of my Nvme too, so I added a few cheap passive heatsinks that keep it cool perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatsinks: https://www.fasttech.com/p/1349804
> Thermal pads: https://www.fasttech.com/p/1350301


Thanks - I think I'll do this then I don't need to worry about it. mine can rise to 69 degrees quite quickly.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks - I think I'll do this then I don't need to worry about it. mine can rise to 69 degrees quite quickly.


Do not forget to remove the "Do not remove" sticker before applying the thermal pads.
Removing this sticker voids the guaranty, but is must be done to make the heat spreading efficient.
The thermal pads must be applied directly on the chips.


----------



## crakej

Will do....got heatsinks from ebay should be here tomorrow


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I plan a new set of measurements, this time with an oscilloscope and every LLC levels.
> I don't know yet is this will be enough to detect the voltage peaks but I hope so.


Also looking forward for your results.

At HWInfo's forum....this is the answer regarding discrepancy with HWinfo.
Quote:


> Yes, this depends on more factors and the exact measurement points.
> There has been a discussion about this topic with detailed explanation from ASUS here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-c...ing-thread
> I know it's a long thread (and for a bit different board), but I'm sorry I don't remember the exact posts, you will need to make a search.


So...kinda running in circles. I've asked if I can trust HWinfo blindly.


----------



## gupsterg

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/4080_40#post_25949678


----------



## SaccoSVD

That just makes things worse









They mention VDDCR CPU is the most accurate reading. (that was a post from March)

Now I have three readings.

Set in BIOS = 1.4125v

Measured from socket at load: 1.418v

VDDCR CPU at load: 1.482v (what?)

CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) at load: 1.387v

No idea who to believe.

Finally, Martin at HWInfo said:

"Sorry, but I can't give you a reliable answer. I don't have enough knowledge in this matter, I only remember that it depends on where exactly you measure the voltage and using what tool."

So.....I guess is trial and error and if you burn something well....that's that.


----------



## crakej

currently testing 4GHz with reduced voltage to cool things down a bit......no ram OC - keeps failing when Prime95 starts 2nd test after 9/10 minutes and 1 thread dies - doesn't look like I can sustain it though









Am I better cutting back to 3.95 or 3.9?

Has anyone with this board got over 3200 OC on ram reliable yet?

Edit: Nope - definitely no 4GHz for me, whatever voltage P95 failed at the 9 min mark consistently with one thread bailing out when second run begins.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> currently testing 4GHz with reduced voltage to cool things down a bit......no ram OC - keeps failing when Prime95 starts 2nd test after 9/10 minutes and 1 thread dies - doesn't look like I can sustain it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I better cutting back to 3.95 or 3.9?
> 
> Has anyone with this board got over 3200 OC on ram reliable yet?
> 
> Edit: Nope - definitely no 4GHz for me, whatever voltage P95 failed at the 9 min mark consistently with one thread bailing out when second run begins.


What LLC and what vcore are you trying?

Also what P95 test specifically?


----------



## crakej

Offset 0.03500 (about 1.381) for cpu 1.1 for SoC. LLC2 on cpu and LLC1 on SoC

3200000 Lucas Lehmer - literally the second test in to the blend torture test


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> That just makes things worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They mention VDDCR CPU is the most accurate reading. (that was a post from March)
> 
> Now I have three readings.
> 
> Set in BIOS = 1.4125v
> 
> Measured from socket at load: 1.418v
> 
> VDDCR CPU at load: 1.482v (what?)
> 
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) at load: 1.387v
> 
> No idea who to believe.
> 
> Finally, Martin at HWInfo said:
> 
> "Sorry, but I can't give you a reliable answer. I don't have enough knowledge in this matter, I only remember that it depends on where exactly you measure the voltage and using what tool."
> 
> So.....I guess is trial and error and if you burn something well....that's that.


Can you post a screenshot of HWINFO? For C6H VDDCR CPU and VDDCR_SoC become SVI TFN ones.

In OP of my thread is C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket , when every time a member has measured at socket with DMM, CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is closest match.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I honestly think about 1.381v is low for a stable full stress test 4Ghz OC

Try `1.418v, is gonna be fine as long as you don't run too hot (over 80c), and tune down until you find the instability.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> currently testing 4GHz with reduced voltage to cool things down a bit......no ram OC - keeps failing when Prime95 starts 2nd test after 9/10 minutes and 1 thread dies - doesn't look like I can sustain it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I better cutting back to 3.95 or 3.9?
> 
> Has anyone with this board got over 3200 OC on ram reliable yet?
> 
> Edit: Nope - definitely no 4GHz for me, whatever voltage P95 failed at the 9 min mark consistently with one thread bailing out when second run begins.


in P95
Fail in one core? my oc tests with ryzen is: PASS or REBOOT (tests for 1 to 24 hours).
i had one core issue (with code error)in phenom and fx, in ryzen never.

Maybe they were 0.005 more vCore but never gave error, it was restarted. (For my more comfortable, I knew that he lacked vCore, before it was more difficult haha)

ps: 3.9 to 4ghz is poor difference for daily usage. In your situation i go for 3.9 for 24/7 and 4 for hobby... wait for new bios, AGESA update incoming your oc settings may change.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of HWINFO? For C6H VDDCR CPU and VDDCR_SoC become SVI TFN ones.
> 
> In OP of my thread is C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket , when every time a member has measured at socket with DMM, CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is closest match.


Sure










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

3.9GHz VID: ~1.45V LLC: [Auto] (ie AMD stock), SOC: 1.1V, VDIMM: 1.4V

During IBT AVX Custom 13312MB.



After IBT AVX.



Start/during IBT AVX run CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) MAX 1.416V, at end when CPU come off load peaks to 1.456V







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


VDDCR CPU on your board is same as VCORE on C6H.

Like said before on a earlier version of HWINFO SVI2 TFN were labeled as in the quote of Mumak linked earlier (VDDCR_xxx), then he changed them to have (SVI2 TFN), so anything with that is most accurate and should be comparable to DMM reading at socket.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Are my settings safe then? even if I see 1.48v on VDDCR CPU?

Should I trust (SVI2 TFN) then?

I would really appreciate a definitive answer







...things are so much up in the air I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I honestly think about 1.381v is low for a stable full stress test 4Ghz OC
> 
> Try `1.418v, is gonna be fine as long as you don't run too hot (over 80c), and tune down until you find the instability.


It goes over 80 degrees Tctl (60 Tdie)

Think I've reached limit - maybe it's my AIO 120...that and to achieve better ram results I need to back off the volts to keep things cooler - even though I can run 3.97 i'm back down to at the most 3.95, testing volts now.

How come my temps are higher at lower clocks and lower volts? not by much, but how??? whats happening here?!


and why are the volt reading so far apart? They're not usually!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are my settings safe then? even if I see 1.48v on VDDCR CPU?
> 
> Should I trust (SVI2 TFN) then?
> 
> I would really appreciate a definitive answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...things are so much up in the air I don't know what to believe anymore.


AMD recomendation is 1.45 max vCore?
what voltage?
Bios setting?
Mother reading?
Cpu reading?
oscilloscope reading? (with or without vrm variation over cpu?)

im confused.

i think: AMD recomendation is for internal sensor (cpu) but idk.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are my settings safe then? even if I see 1.48v on VDDCR CPU?
> 
> Should I trust (SVI2 TFN) then?
> 
> I would really appreciate a definitive answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...things are so much up in the air I don't know what to believe anymore.


IMO yes, this is close as we can be without buying HW measuring tools and keeping them hooked up to rig.

VCORE on C6H in SW and measured on ProbeIt points includes Load Line Calibration to "Power Plane".

So at the point where measurement is taking place is pretty much at the beginning of "Power Plane". As voltage passes through xyz trace > socket > pins > to die there are losses. CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is CPU telemetry back to MOBO/VRM AFAIK, so as close as we can get to on what is voltage in die.

Read this post by your fellow member who has measured at socket and compared with CPU Core Voltage (SVI 2 TFN).

Now as stated before SW is too slow for as valid a readback as DMM or Oscilloscope. It is not that the SW is programmed wrong, it is just a characteristic of SW measurement. The on die readings that HWINFO is showing would be what SMU would be using to determine "headroom", etc when CPU stock, but bare in mind SMU would have extremely quick access to these sensors IMO.

So use SW as a guide only, not as absolute value.

HWINFO uses 2000ms as polling interval, lowering this to 1000ms or lower will get you better accuracy/more quicker reads. If you go too low it can cause issues, so there needs to be some delay between SW polling and sensor reporting back due to how the "interaction" is done plus more sensors being polled more of a delay needed IMO.

I use VCORE on C6H only to see idle voltage as CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) does not go as low. Cause probably how SMU FW is, IMO, there were issues with earlier SMU FW and SW monitoring. Perhaps as AGESA evolve it will improve.

AGESA contains CPU Microcode, SMU FW, IMC FW, etc, so these can and do get updated. If you launch HWINFO without selecting Sensors or Summary, then on CPU page you can see Microcode and SMU version, motherboard section AGESA version.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> AMD recomendation is 1.45 max vCore?
> what voltage?
> Bios setting?
> Mother reading?
> Cpu reading?
> oscilloscope reading? (with or without vrm variation over cpu?)
> 
> im confused.
> 
> i think: AMD recomendation is for internal sensor (cpu) but idk.


BIOS settings:

TPUII
LLC3
1.412v
4Ghz
SOC 1.1v
RAM at stock DOCP 2933mhz and DDR voltage at 1.35v
CPU phase extreme (I was told VRM runs cooler this way)

Everything else OC related is auto.

I see 1.418v at load from the socket (multimeter)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IMO yes, this is close as we can be without buying HW measuring tools and keeping them hooked up to rig.
> 
> VCORE on C6H in SW and measured on ProbeIt points includes Load Line Calibration to "Power Plane".
> 
> So at the point where measurement is taking place is pretty much at the beginning of "Power Plane". As voltage passes through xyz trace > socket > pins > to die there are losses. CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is CPU telemetry back to MOBO/VRM AFAIK, so as close as we can get to on what is voltage in die.
> 
> Read this post by your fellow member who has measured at socket and compared with CPU Core Voltage (SVI 2 TFN).
> 
> Now as stated before SW is too slow for as valid a readback as DMM or Oscilloscope. It is not that the SW is programmed wrong, it is just a characteristic of SW measurement. The on die readings that HWINFO is showing would be what SMU would be using to determine "headroom", etc when CPU stock, but bare in mind SMU would have extremely quick access to these sensors IMO.
> 
> So use SW as a guide only, not as absolute value.
> 
> HWINFO uses 2000ms as polling interval, lowering this to 1000ms or lower will get you better accuracy/more quicker reads. If you go too low it can cause issues, so there needs to be some delay between SW polling and sensor reporting back due to how the "interaction" is done plus more sensors being polled more of a delay needed IMO.


Alright, thank you









I'm aware of the fact is impossible to measure peaks without an oscilloscope.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It goes over 80 degrees Tctl (60 Tdie)
> 
> Think I've reached limit - maybe it's my AIO 120...that and to achieve better ram results I need to back off the volts to keep things cooler - even though I can run 3.97 i'm back down to at the most 3.95, testing volts now.
> 
> How come my temps are higher at lower clocks and lower volts? not by much, but how??? whats happening here?!
> 
> 
> and why are the volt reading so far apart? They're not usually!


Yeah I also found strange it goes so high with such a low vcore.

Maybe your AIO is not well seated? I doubt it tho as they're a no brainer to install.

All I can tell is, I had my 240 AIO working with one fan only and the temps were bad compared to both fans running. So maybe a 120 AIO is not really enough, you just need a bigger rad.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Alright, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware of the fact is impossible to measure peaks without an oscilloscope.


No worries updated my last post.

4.0GHz with 1.4V I'd be chuffed with. My 1800X seems like a runt







. So what and how is your VCORE setup in UEFI? cheers







.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries updated my last post.
> 
> 4.0GHz with 1.4V I'd be chuffed with. My 1800X seems like a runt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So what and how is your VCORE setup in UEFI? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks again







...so I'll keep all that in mind as opposed to just believe what the measurement at socket says.

I'm actually using zenstates, but I'm only testing now with the high perf plan to be at the max clock on all cores so voltages don't jump.

My setting for P-0 is 40x / 1.412v

As I wrote above:

TPUII
LLC3
1.412v
4Ghz
SOC 1.1v
RAM at stock DOCP 2933mhz and DDR voltage at 1.35v
CPU phase extreme (I was told VRM runs cooler this way)

Everything else OC related is auto.

I see 1.418v at load from the socket (multimeter)


----------



## bardacuda

I plan on testing the 'cpu phase extreme' to see if it spreads the heat out better with my IR gun once I re-do my OC. But I haven't gotten around to it because I'm busy tuning a few GPU BIOSes for mining. I'm still on 0604 with an OC I dialed in back in April









I suppose I could take a break from my 580s to do a quick test though if anyone's interested, because I also want to know this eventually anyway.


----------



## gupsterg

@SaccoSVD

Nice







.

Let's hope they improve RAM aspect with later UEFIs.

LLC3 drives my VCORE up by ~100mV on C6H from target







.

I see your running 4x16GB, damn that's nice level of SOC voltage and CPU OC considering amount of RAM you have.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @SaccoSVD
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Let's hope they improve RAM aspect with later UEFIs.
> 
> LLC3 drives my VCORE up by ~100mV on C6H from target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here too, from the multimeter at the socket.

But in HWInfo (SVI2 TFN) is a vdroop from 1.412v down to 1.38v

That's why I'm asking.

Should be safer to go back to LLC2 and raise the vcore to around 1.42v? LLC2 is a vdroop at the socket (that's how I had it before)

Or should i just trust (SVI2 TFN) and LLC3 is not really a vboost at the CPU? Cause 1.38v at the CPU is more than safe.


----------



## crakej

Wow - still testing 3.95 - can't believe how much less voltage it takes! at 0.00625 offset now









Edit - think it might be able to do this with voltage on auto LLC2


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here too, from the multimeter at the socket.
> 
> But in HWInfo (SVI2 TFN) is a vdroop from 1.412v down to 1.38v
> 
> That's why I'm asking.
> 
> Should be safer to go back to LLC2 and raise the vcore to around 1.42v? LLC2 is a vdroop at the socket (that's how I had it before)
> 
> Or should i just trust (SVI2 TFN) and LLC3 is not really a vboost at the CPU? Cause 1.38v at the CPU is more than safe.


VDROOP under load is normal IMO.

AM4 is looser LL spec than past AMD socket, link.

My rationale.

I imagine load line/voltage as a rubber band.

So when not loaded we're at target voltage, we load CPU up, then there is load line effect, so VDROOP occurs.

With LLC change we can combat it, *but* I imagine LLC change as tension change on rubber band. So when CPU comes off load it could "twang" above desirable VCORE limit.

You saw in a previous post IBT AVX custom 13312MB, from start til during max was 1.419V, current is 1.356V. As IBT AVX between loops still does not fully let go of CPU I did not see voltage go to max, as soon as it does (2nd image) I see max 1.456V.

What you opt to do is your choice. The Stilt has guided max 1.425V, so you're OK there IMO, as to what spikes are occurring with LLC3 that SW/DMM doesn't capture I have no idea. SOC your OK as well, 1.1V is his guided voltage and considering you have 4x16GB at 2933MHz that is pretty darn good IMO.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here too, from the multimeter at the socket.
> 
> But in HWInfo (SVI2 TFN) is a vdroop from 1.412v down to 1.38v
> 
> That's why I'm asking.
> 
> Should be safer to go back to LLC2 and raise the vcore to around 1.42v? LLC2 is a vdroop at the socket (that's how I had it before)
> 
> Or should i just trust (SVI2 TFN) and LLC3 is not really a vboost at the CPU? Cause 1.38v at the CPU is more than safe.


You're losing your nerve! I have just accepted that the best way I have available to check these voltages is via SVI2 TFN, but then I'm not pushing mine to it's limit any more. Not wanting to go any higher than LLC2 personally...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You're losing your nerve! I have just accepted that the best way I have available to check these voltages is via SVI2 TFN, but then I'm not pushing mine to it's limit any more. Not wanting to go any higher than LLC2 personally...


True, if voltage/spikes is concern then lower OC to gain lower voltage.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> VDROOP under load is normal IMO.
> 
> AM4 is looser LL spec than past AMD socket, link.
> 
> My rationale.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine load line/voltage as a rubber band.
> 
> So when not loaded we're at target voltage, we load CPU up, then there is load line effect, so VDROOP occurs.
> 
> With LLC change we can combat it, *but* I imagine LLC change as tension change on rubber band. So when CPU comes off load it could "twang" above desirable VCORE limit.
> 
> You saw in a previous post IBT AVX custom 13312MB, from start til during max was 1.419V, current is 1.356V. As IBT AVX between loops still does not fully let go of CPU I did not see voltage go to max, as soon as it does (2nd image) I see max 1.456V.
> 
> What you opt to do is your choice. The Stilt has guided max 1.425V, so you're OK there IMO, as to what spikes are occurring with LLC3 that SW/DMM doesn't capture I have no idea. SOC your OK as well, 1.1V is his guided voltage and considering you have 4x16GB at 2933MHz that is pretty darn good IMO
> 
> 
> .


I'm aware of all that







So, ok, I'll adjust accordingly then. I guess I'll go back to LLC2 and 1.42v to make sure I get a vdroop instead of a vboost and minimize any chance of a peak at the transition to idle.


----------



## crakej

I've just found out running 3.9 with auto voltage is not recommended! Voltages are going up to 1.5 on the cpu!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> True, if voltage/spikes is concern then lower OC to gain lower voltage.


I'm kinda losing my nerve yes







because I hear one thing from someone and another thing from someone else...and the state of software is now in a point where you don't know who to trust.

Regarding 4Ghz. I can get stable at LLCAuto/1/2/3... I was at LLC2 for long, and fine, but wanted t try LLC3 and possibly lower the initial vcore, which I did. Now it remains to know if the peaks are that bad at LLC3 (on one tested yet that I know of)

All this because:

1) I have a 1800x and naturally wanna run it at 4Ghz (at least)







darn I paid for it so why not. My temps are real good.

2) Tinkering with these machines is fun as hell, to achieve max perf with minimum volts and minimum risk.







you know, you always amim for that extra Hz with the lowest possible vcore.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

is 0805 stable iam at 0612 my ram run at 2666 @3850 oc 1.375 voltages llc2 soc 1.1
go for 0805 or it is not stable ?


----------



## Lermite

I spent an insane time to acquire and format new voltages measures today.
The formatting should have gone until a proper web page but I'm too tired (or lazy) do work further.

All the images from these tests are gathered in this zip you can download to watch these images more conveniently:
https://puissanceled.com/vrac/LLC_voltages_.zip

For each LLC level, the voltage was set in the bios to get the VDI2 TFN that my setup need to be stable at 3,8 Ghz.
In fact, my 1700 only need 1,225 V at 3,8 Ghz. It is stable up to 3,85 Ghz with 1,25V. I was fooled by my RAM during the test but this is another story.
Let's just assume my 1700 needs 1.25V to be stable at 3,8 Ghz.

The value "SVI2 TFN" comes from HWiNFO v5.55-3205
The "Socket" voltage comes from a pretty precise multimeter (Uni-T UT71A) that was connected at the back of the socket.

The voltage drop is caused by the current, all along the path from the VRMs until the CPU Core.
The socket is between the VRM and the CPU Cores, but it's closer to the cores than the VRM. This means the socket gets a big part of the voltage drop, but not all of it.
The remaining part happens between the socket and the CPU.

The condensed results:










During the idle phase, the current is very low and so is the voltage drop. That's why the socket voltage is almost the same than the core voltage.
On load, the core voltage is much lower than the socket's because of the voltage drop between them.

If the voltage could be set more precisely in the bios:
- SVI2 TFN on idle would be exactly the same than the bios setting
- SVI2 TFN on load would be always 1,25V, my target voltage during the setting

Detailed measures:
LLC 1: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
LLC 2: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
LLC 3: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
LLC 4: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
LLC 5: HWiNFO - Voltmeter

Then, I've used an oscilloscope on LLC 5, to catch the transient peaks that could be harmful to the CPU.
A slow acquiring, during load until the half of the graph then idle, showed *no transient peak*.
With a much faster capture, I tried to set the trigger just above the fluctuations during the load, to catch a transient peak when switching to idle, but nothing again.
Finally, I've tried the same fast capture with the trigger a bit lower, to catch every small peaks, but *the result still shows nothing* that would be harmfull to the CPU.

If "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" looks like the true final core voltage, what's about "VDDCR CPU"?
This voltage always looks like if it was unstable, with fast and larges fluctuations regardless the CPU load.
It must comes from a probe located way more upstream than the socket, perhaps in the VRM themselves.
But how to construe the displayed values of VDDCR? Unfortunatly, I have no clue, especially because its fluctuations are almost the same with all LLC levels.

I conclude that LLC 5 has only benefits for the CPU: with an optimized voltage set in the bios or ZenStates, the core voltage during idle is much lower than with a lower LLC. In fact, with LLC 5, the core voltage it is perfectly constant, regardless the load level.
But LLC 5 must stress the VRM much more, making them to work way harder to regulate the voltage provided to the CPU for it to become constant at the cores.
Maybe they could have to handle voltages so high that they could affect their lifespan.
On the other hand, perhaps the VRM work as hard with any LLC level. Only measures from inside the VRM could sort this out.

Avoiding LLCs above 3 is a good advice as we don't know if the VRM or more globally the motherboard has to work harder to handle higher LLC levels.
Anyway, I've found no evidence that could let think the CPUt could be damaged somehow by a high LLC level so, at least, the CPU is safe regardless the LLC level.

Someone's needed to find out what really happens upstream the socket. Any volunteer?

EDIT: I've just found out the scope capture is cropped too tightly: The vertical scale is 0,2V / div on both captures.
The horizontal scale is 1s on the first one, and 4µs on the second one.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I spent an insane time to acquire and format new voltges measures today.
> The formatting should have gone until a proper web page but I'm too tired (or lazy) do work further.
> 
> All the images from these tests are gathered in this zip you can download to watch these images more conveniently:
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/LLC_voltages.zip
> 
> For each LLC level, the voltage was set in the bios to get the VDI2 TFN that my setup need to be stable at 3,8 Ghz.
> In fact, my 1700 only need 1,225 V at 3,8 Ghz. It is stable up to 3,85 Ghz with 1,25V. I was fooled by my RAM during the test but this is another story.
> Let's just assume my 1700 needs 1.25V to be stable at 3,8 Ghz.
> 
> The value "SVI2 TFN" comes from HWiNFO v5.55-3205
> The "Socket" voltage comes from a pretty precise multimeter (Uni-T UT71A) that was connected at the back of the socket.
> 
> The voltage drop is caused by the current, all along the path from the VRMs until the CPU Core.
> The socket is between the VRM and the CPU Cores, but its nearer the cores than the VRM. This means the socket gets a big part of the voltage drop, but not all of it.
> The remaining part happens between the socket and the CPU.
> 
> The condensed results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the idle phase, the current is very low and so is the voltge drop. That's why the socket voltage is almost the same than the core voltage.
> On load, the core voltage is much lower than the socket's because of the voltage drop between them.
> 
> If the voltage could be set more precisely in the bios:
> - SVI2 TFN on idle would be exactly the same than the bios setting
> - SVI2 TFN on load would be always 1,25V, my target voltage during the setting
> 
> Detailed measures:
> LLC 1: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
> LLC 2: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
> LLC 3: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
> LLC 4: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
> LLC 5: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
> 
> Then, I've used an oscillocope on LLC 5, to catch the transient peaks that could be harmful to the CPU.
> A slow acquiring, during load until the half of the graph then idle, showed *no transient peak*.
> With a much faster capture, I tried to set the trigger just above the fluctuations during the load, to catch a transient peak when switching to idle, but nothing again.
> Finally, I've tried the same fast capture with the trigger a bit lower, to catch every small peaks, but *the result still shows nothing* that would be harmfull to the CPU.
> 
> I conclude that LLC 5 has only benefits for the CPU: with an optimized voltage set in the bios or ZenStates, the core voltage during idle is much lower than with a lower LLC. In fact, with LLC 5, the core voltage it is perfecttly constant, regardless the load level.
> But LLC 5 must stress the VRM much more, making them to work way harder to regulate the voltage provided to the CPU for it to become constant at the cores.
> Maybe they could have to handle voltages so high that they could affect their lifespan.
> 
> Avoiding LLCs above 3 is a good advice for the VRM or more globally the motherboard, but not the CPU, because I've found no evidence that could let think it could be damaged somehow by a high LLC level.


Wow - thank you!


----------



## crakej

Well, my experiments for today have proved to be....a bit useless really.

Having pulled back from my stable OC of 3.97 to 3.95 to save volts and heat, I can report that so far it doesn't seem to be making a difference for OCing my ram, though I still have a few things to try.

I got stilt's 3333 safe settings to boot, after one reboot learning cycle. Not tried from cold but my guess is it wont work









Going to go through a few settings changes to see what makes things better for my ram - assuming this ram can work on this board as well as the CH6. I'd be happy with 3466 for now....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I spent an insane time to acquire and format new voltges measures today.
> The formatting should have gone until a proper web page but I'm too tired (or lazy) do work further.
> 
> All the images from these tests are gathered in this zip you can download to watch these images more conveniently:
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/LLC_voltages.zip
> 
> For each LLC level, the voltage was set in the bios to get the VDI2 TFN that my setup need to be stable at 3,8 Ghz.
> In fact, my 1700 only need 1,225 V at 3,8 Ghz. It is stable up to 3,85 Ghz with 1,25V. I was fooled by my RAM during the test but this is another story.
> Let's just assume my 1700 needs 1.25V to be stable at 3,8 Ghz.
> 
> The value "SVI2 TFN" comes from HWiNFO v5.55-3205
> The "Socket" voltage comes from a pretty precise multimeter (Uni-T UT71A) that was connected at the back of the socket.
> 
> The voltage drop is caused by the current, all along the path from the VRMs until the CPU Core.
> The socket is between the VRM and the CPU Cores, but its nearer the cores than the VRM. This means the socket gets a big part of the voltage drop, but not all of it.
> The remaining part happens between the socket and the CPU.
> 
> The condensed results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the idle phase, the current is very low and so is the voltge drop. That's why the socket voltage is almost the same than the core voltage.
> On load, the core voltage is much lower than the socket's because of the voltage drop between them.
> 
> If the voltage could be set more precisely in the bios:
> - SVI2 TFN on idle would be exactly the same than the bios setting
> - SVI2 TFN on load would be always 1,25V, my target voltage during the setting
> 
> Detailed measures:
> LLC 1: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
> LLC 2: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
> LLC 3: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
> LLC 4: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
> LLC 5: HWiNFO - Voltmeter
> 
> Then, I've used an oscillocope on LLC 5, to catch the transient peaks that could be harmful to the CPU.
> A slow acquiring, during load until the half of the graph then idle, showed *no transient peak*.
> With a much faster capture, I tried to set the trigger just above the fluctuations during the load, to catch a transient peak when switching to idle, but nothing again.
> Finally, I've tried the same fast capture with the trigger a bit lower, to catch every small peaks, but *the result still shows nothing* that would be harmfull to the CPU.
> 
> I conclude that LLC 5 has only benefits for the CPU: with an optimized voltage set in the bios or ZenStates, the core voltage during idle is much lower than with a lower LLC. In fact, with LLC 5, the core voltage it is perfecttly constant, regardless the load level.
> But LLC 5 must stress the VRM much more, making them to work way harder to regulate the voltage provided to the CPU for it to become constant at the cores.
> Maybe they could have to handle voltages so high that they could affect their lifespan.
> 
> Avoiding LLCs above 3 is a good advice for the VRM or more globally the motherboard, but not the CPU, because I've found no evidence that could let think it could be damaged somehow by a high LLC level.
> 
> EDIT: I've just found out the scope capture is cropped too tightly: The vertical scale is 0,2V / div


Wow. that's pretty insane. It changes everything.


----------



## Lermite

I've should have add a warning: all my measurements were made on my own computer.
Perhaps another one would lead to different results.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've should have add a warning: all my measurements were made on my own computer.
> Perhaps another one would lead to different results.


Thanks for all, your previous post is very very useful to know.

IDLE Vs LOAD voltage (Socket/Svi2 tfn)
LLC SOCKET / SVI2 TFN
1...-0.025 / -0.050
2...-0.017 / -0.044
3...+0.005 / -0.019
4...+0.012 / -0.012
5...+0.024 / +-0 (ZERO)

LOAD:
LLC 3/4/5 Variation Socket vs SVI2TFN =-0.024v
LLC1 Variation Socket vs SVI2TFN =-0.025v
LLC2 Variation Socket vs SVI2TFN =-0.027v

i like LLC3 now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yes! thank you very much for that info.

I do hope someone else also runs these tests to put the puzzle pieces together.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

is bios 0805 stable guys or stay on my 0612 ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> is bios 0805 stable guys or stay on my 0612 ?


It is but on the other hand anything is better than 0612.


----------



## ZeNch

805 is stable but if you are fine with 612, dont upgrade and wait AGESA 1.0.0.7.

i use 805 with other version my ram dont boot at 3066hz.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It is but on the other hand anything is better than 0612.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 805 is stable but if you are fine with 612, dont upgrade and wait AGESA 1.0.0.7.
> 
> i use 805 with other version my ram dont boot at 3066hz.


when will it realesed agesa 1007?


----------



## crakej

So i'm trying out these timings from the stilt:

It boots after one learning reboot, but Prime95 is SO unstable with cores failing left right and centre within 2 seconds of starting the run! stilt's fast settings won't even boot
Going to try ProcODT see if that gets it stable but I'm not sure that's the problem.

On Ryzen timing checker you have tRFC and tRFC (ns). We have the first setting on our board but what is the (ns) setting? We have tRFC2 and 4.

And please don't laugh, but the settings in the 3rd column we don't have any of, or are they somewhere obscure in the modded bios 0805?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> when will it realesed agesa 1007?


no one knows! it is coming, but I think they have so much going on with Threadripper release. I'd be happy with an update of this bios from ASUS!


----------



## ZeNch

our motherboard has this mosfet: CSD87350Q5D

max temp rating: 150c
max recommend temp: 125c

But Asus able to put a lower limit. I'm going to look for passive heatsinks (preferably copper) so I do not suffer as I suffered with Ga990fxa-ud3 (Gigabyte)
And i like to use WaterCooling in VRM later. I dont like aluminum heatsink.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I've been looking at getting a prime x370 pro board instead of crosshair 6 hero for r7 1700 but there's a thing that worries me a bit.
> 
> That M.2 slot position on prime is kinda in a hot spot between gpu, cpu and vrms. Nvmes aren't chill either so I'm kinda worried about temps there. If anyone can dispel this for me would be great.
> Dropping extra 100 eur on C6H just for better M.2 position is kinda meh.


I chose the Prime X370 _specifically_ because of the M.2 position on the motherboard compared to the Crosshair VI Hero. The M.2 position on the Hero puts the drive _directly under_ a graphic cards heatsink exhaust. Same goes for the PCH. Any GPU sitting over the top of it will raise its temps.


----------



## Bo55

Im on 0805 with my 1700x @3.95 1.391v llc2 game and application stable, 4ghz i needed 1.4250v so i backed it down for stability. My memory 2x8gb trident z 3733 is also stable at 3333mhz 14-14-14-14-28 1T 1.38v Procodt 53.3 geardown disabled. 3466 works but doesnt last long running with same timings it unfortunately doesnt last 10mins when playing any games without my pc black screening and/or bsod, voltage was at 1.420v, too much in my opinion. Dropping timings to cl16 did give it more stability, however it was still giving me bsod's. If we had the group bank swap setting in our bios without having to mod it i believe it would help with stability here and also CLDO_VDDP adjustment i could possibily get it stable and start working on getting 3600 strap to work.


----------



## gupsterg

@Lermite

+rep for share or findings







.

@crakej



Red boxed items I have no access to on C6H, some of these values never change regardless of MEMCLK / other timings. Some I have observed to change but not gone to heavily into how much by and why, no idea what they are.

tFAWDLR and tFAWSLR is always 0 0 for me, regardless of MEMCLK/timings.

tRFC4 and 2 is not needed to be changed from defaults, link. Thus assumed the reason why RTC does not show them. Even The Stilt memory presets in C6H UEFI 9920 do not change them from [Auto], only the other timings as needed are changed.

True latency (ns) = clock cycle time (ns) x number of clock cycles (CL)

*clock cycle time (ns) = 1/((the speed your running your ram at/2)/1000)

So basically you can apply the same formula to other timings to know ns.

For example clock cycle time of 3333MHz is ~0.6 ns = 1/((3333MHz/2)/1000). So true latency of tRFC set at 320 is 192ns = 0.6 x 320.

T is just clock cycle time delay, so as clock cycle time increases or decreases so will ns even if T is kept same.

3200MHz is ~0.63ns, so same tRFC of 320 is 201.6ns = 0.63 x 320.

This post contains 2400MHz, 2800MHz, 3200MHz and 3333MHz at same timings (ie T), but as MEMCLK has risen the ns for a T has changed. The 3333MHz Fast only setup in table which has differing timings, will be adding 3466MHz there soon.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Lermite
> 
> +rep for share or findings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @crakej
> 
> 
> 
> Red boxed items I have no access to on C6H, some of these values never change regardless of MEMCLK / other timings. Some I have observed to change but not gone to heavily into how much by and why, no idea what they are.
> 
> tFAWDLR and tFAWSLR is always 0 0 for me, regardless of MEMCLK/timings.
> 
> tRFC4 and 2 is not needed to be changed from defaults, link. Thus assumed the reason why RTC does not show them. Even The Stilt memory presets in C6H UEFI 9920 do not change them from [Auto], only the other timings as needed are changed.
> 
> True latency (ns) = clock cycle time (ns) x number of clock cycles (CL)
> 
> *clock cycle time (ns) = 1/((the speed your running your ram at/2)/1000)
> 
> So basically you can apply the same formula to other timings to know ns.
> 
> For example clock cycle time of 3333MHz is ~0.6 ns = 1/((3333MHz/2)/1000). So true latency of tRFC set at 320 is 192ns = 0.6 x 320.
> 
> T is just clock cycle time delay, so as clock cycle time increases or decreases so will ns even if T is kept same.
> 
> 3200MHz is ~0.63ns, so same tRFC of 320 is 201.6ns = 0.63 x 320.
> 
> This post contains 2400MHz, 2800MHz, 3200MHz and 3333MHz at same timings (ie T), but as MEMCLK has risen the ns for a T has changed. The 3333MHz Fast only setup in table which has differing timings, will be adding 3466MHz there soon.


Thanks @gupsterg - this clears up a few things! Many thanks.


----------



## Lermite

I've just updated my *test of LLC voltages*, by gathering the socket voltage curves on the same graph.

By example, the LLC 3 graph:


----------



## Reous

Is no one here who wants to create a new thread? All this information is lost again in a few days. We need that in the start post.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Is no one here who wants to create a new thread? All this information is lost again in a few days. We need that in the start post.


On a french hardware site forums, a first one was created to talk about the Ryzen CPU.
As it got more and more posts about overclocking, another forum was created about Ryzen overclocking, to make the first on more light.
But now, only a few people go on the OC forum. Most of them still go only on the general one, even to talk about overclocking.
The OC forum looks mainly like a failure today.

Thus, I think the best way to highlight the useful posts in this topic would be to list these posts in the first one, by providing links with a short summary, instead of creating a new topic.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've just updated my *test of LLC voltages*, by gathering the socket voltage curves on the same graph.
> 
> By example, the LLC 3 graph:


Thanks again!

Does this mean LLC3 is preferable to the other options?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Is no one here who wants to create a new thread? All this information is lost again in a few days. We need that in the start post.


You're right of course! Afraid I'm not knowledgable to do it though...


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Does this mean LLC3 is preferable to the other options?


There is sill a doubt about the LLC effects.
My measures shows that all the LLC levels suit the CPU, and the higher is the better for it.

But a higher LLC lever makes the VRM to work more as they have to provide higher voltages during load.
Unfortunatly, I can't measure anything in the VRM so I have no clue about what they really do. Maybe they can handle the LLC 5 easily, or maybe not.

That's why I guess the LLC 3 is a good choice as it looks safe enough to the motherboard while it provides a sufficient compensation to the voltage drop, allowing that way to set a much lower voltage than with LLC 1, and lowering as much the idle Core voltage.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Is no one here who wants to create a new thread? All this information is lost again in a few days. We need that in the start post.


Thinking more about it, only the author of the first post can edit it.
In more, not every reader of this thread load the first page before going to the last one where are the new unread posts.
The best way to handle this could be to create a new thread with a subject such "Asus Prime X370 Pro knowledge", that would barely contain one post listing links to all the useful posts from other threads.

Therefore, it requires much work because it implies to read every posts about this motherboard, to evaluate the usefulness of each of them, to write a summary, to sort them., etc.
In more, this post would have to be kept updated, following the bios or drivers versions or any other updated stuff.

I wonder who could have enough time and knowledge to handle this mess?


----------



## Reous

Or if someone of you guys is willing to do it, they can ask a mod to give them access to edit the first post of this thread. Think this would be the best for for all.

All my time goes to my X370-Pro thread on the Luxx forum. So im taken


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Or if someone of you guys is willing to do it, they can ask a mod to give them access to edit the first post of this thread. Think this would be the best for for all.
> 
> All my time goes to my X370-Pro thread on the Luxx forum. So im taken


And we're very happy you do that for us too!

Sadly, I don't have the knowledge, but maybe we could start a spreadsheet off with up to the date information? I'd be happy to list my info.

This morning I have managed to break the 3333 barrier! Still got to get things 100% stable, but it's booting! Only thing I've noticed is that the ram transfer speed is half of what it was before, on 3333 fast or 3466...what is going on???


Edit: broke the barrier by raising SoC past 1.1 - testing 1.15 atm

I just realized - look at the timing ADA is reporting - completely different to what ryzen timing checker says! ***???


----------



## crakej

I don't get why the transfer rate is so poor and everything else is so quick! Sub 70ns access but half the transfer speed?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I just realized - look at the timing ADA is reporting - completely different to what ryzen timing checker says! ***???


This is the most confusing thing!
Are you sure trdrdsc.sm is set to 1 in the bios?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> This is the most confusing thing!
> Are you sure trdrdsc.sm is set to 1 in the bios?


That's what it reports as - I will check, but this is the strangest thing I've seen yet! Just running a test first..

HWInfo reports it correctly....


----------



## JDMJOSH

Asus Prime X370 Pro (v.0805)
Ryzen 7 1700 @3.8ghz (1.3v)
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16gb (QVL List)
Evga Supernova G2 750W gold

Having a strange issue warm booting on this board, my overclock is rock solid stable too. Prime, Intel Burn Test, Aida 64 pass with flying colors. Whenever I warm boot the board will randomly power cycle a few times before posting. Once I'm in windows everything is as normal and the PC is fine.

Cold boots everytime no problem too. Any ideas to point me in the right direction? buggy bios perhaps?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDMJOSH*
> 
> Asus Prime X370 Pro (v.0805)
> Ryzen 7 1700 @3.8ghz (1.3v)
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16gb (QVL List)
> Evga Supernova G2 750W gold
> 
> Having a strange issue warm booting on this board, my overclock is rock solid stable too. Prime, Intel Burn Test, Aida 64 pass with flying colors. Whenever I warm boot the board will randomly power cycle a few times before posting. Once I'm in windows everything is as normal and the PC is fine.
> 
> Cold boots everytime no problem too. Any ideas to point me in the right direction? buggy bios perhaps?


We need your settings really to work out your problem....voltages and mem timings at least...


----------



## crakej

I'm still nudging SoC up 1.175 at the mo and seems to be bringing me stability. Had lots of black screens with/and reboot that look like power probs.

maybe I can move SoC to LLC2?

Trdrdsc is definitely 1 in the bios.


----------



## JDMJOSH

Didn't really play with ram except setting DOCP and booting, thats all. SOC is at .975. Sorry, what else do you need?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDMJOSH*
> 
> Didn't really play with ram except setting DOCP and booting, thats all. SOC is at .975. Sorry, what else do you need?


What speed is your ram running at? You might need to increase your SoC to get 100% stable


----------



## JDMJOSH

ram is 2x8GB sticks of Corsair CMK16GX4M2A2666C16 @2666mhz. i'll try upping SOC to 1.1, retest and see what happens


----------



## JDMJOSH

Forgot to add, its at 1.2v timings 16-18-18-35


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDMJOSH*
> 
> Forgot to add, its at 1.2v timings 16-18-18-35


You could try upping your ram voltage to 1.35, but you shouldn't need it really......but I reckon it might be a voltage problem somewhere - you could try upping the cpu one notch at a time and seeing if that makes a difference. Remember to only change 1 setting at a time.

Someone else may have a better idea of what your problem might be.....


----------



## crakej

Oh man - hours of testing and just seen computer is only seeing 1 stick (changed them around earlier) so it's back to square one for me! I might not be able to run 3466 - It might be a cruel lie!

Edit,back up and testing at 3333 fast as 3466 no longer boots with both sticks in. They both work on their own at 3466









My default ram voltage for dcop is 1.4, but i'm already at 1.425 and rising - i'm guessing it should take it as it's rated at 1.4 anyway.... maybe I can get both higher with higher ram voltage.......i will find out!


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've just updated my *test of LLC voltages*, by gathering the socket voltage curves on the same graph.
> 
> By example, the LLC 3 graph:


Thanks mate.

Now im confortable with LLC4









@Reous. You can add this info to your bios mod thread.

Better that nothing.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Come on ASUS, is time for another BIOS!


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Come on ASUS, is time for another BIOS!


Only mondays ?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Only mondays ?


Really? I never noticed that...

I was wondering, I know you have that script running looking for new bioses - does that alleviate your temptation of checking or do you keep checking if your script is working?


----------



## crakej

I'm doing more experimenting tomorrow to see if I can get 3333 stable. There must be something that needs to be set different to the stilts' CH6 settings and i'm going to try find it tomorrow!

Earlier, I tried 48 ohms on ProcODT. It wasn't quite stable, but I did notice it had pushed the cpu temps up a LOT. Where I had been 65 at load, it was now 72!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Wow. Found a way to multithread Blender's video sequence editor.

Is so darn fast now.

https://github.com/mikeycal/the-video-editors-render-script-for-blender


----------



## Lermite

I wonder what's the effect of the option VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control.
The manual explains:
- T. Probe: Maintains the thermal balance of the VRM
- Extreme: Maintains the electrical balance of the VRM

But does that mean that "T.Probe does not maintain the electrical balance, or does it maintain both?
In fact, I'm wondering what are the benefit of the Extreme value.

About the temperatures, the Asus Prime is supposed to have 3 sensors:
- CPU
- PCH
- Motherboard (near bottom left corner of the PCH)

But HWiNFO show more many temperatures:
- Tcl/Tdie is the CPU temperature, coming from itself
- PCH in ASUS EC section must be the PCH temperature
- Motherboard is the motherboard section must its temperature.
But what the hell are:
- Temperature 3
- Temperature 4
- Temperature 5
- Temperature 6 ?

HWiNFO capture: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Temperatures_HWiNFO_.png

T 3, 5 and 6 are always exactly the same so they must be read from the same probe.
But I still have no clue where could be the probes of T4 and T3/5/6.

By the way, I've just ordered a thermistor to build a sensor cable to monitor the VRM temperature.
If it works, I'll probably do a few other tests about the LLC levels


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I wonder what's the effect of the option VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control.
> The manual explains:
> - T. Probe: Maintains the thermal balance of the VRM
> - Extreme: Maintains the electrical balance of the VRM
> 
> But does that mean that "T.Probe does not maintain the electrical balance, or does it maintain both?
> In fact, I'm wondering what are the benefit of the Extreme value.
> 
> About the temperatures, the Asus Prime is supposed to have 3 sensors:
> - CPU
> - PCH
> - Motherboard (near bottom left corner of the PCH)
> 
> But HWiNFO show more many temperatures:
> - Tcl/Tdie is the CPU temperature, coming from itself
> - PCH in ASUS EC section must be the PCH temperature
> - Motherboard is the motherboard section must its temperature.
> But what the hell are:
> - Temperature 3
> - Temperature 4
> - Temperature 5
> - Temperature 6 ?
> 
> HWiNFO capture: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Temperatures_HWiNFO_.png
> 
> T 3, 5 and 6 are always exactly the same so they must be read from the same probe.
> But I still have no clue where could be the probes of T4 and T3/5/6.
> 
> By the way, I've just ordered a thermistor to build a sensor cable to monitor the VRM temperature.
> If it works, I'll probably do a few other tests about the LLC levels


t.probe and extreme in phases is a priority not a choice (one or other).

T.Probe: I think this option when reaching a temperature limit lowers its performance to avoid overheating.
Extreme: This option should continue to give the same performance until the temperature forces a restart.

is what I believe.

Ps: mosfets (CSD87350Q5D) can reach 125c max (recommend) and 150 max but i dont know if Asus use a lower limit (in other board -not Asus- my limit is 115c in Mosfets/Vrm)

thanks for all, your tests and graphics are very very useful to understand how our mother behaves electrically.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I wonder what's the effect of the option VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control.
> The manual explains:
> - T. Probe: Maintains the thermal balance of the VRM
> - Extreme: Maintains the electrical balance of the VRM
> 
> But does that mean that "T.Probe does not maintain the electrical balance, or does it maintain both?
> In fact, I'm wondering what are the benefit of the Extreme value.
> 
> About the temperatures, the Asus Prime is supposed to have 3 sensors:
> - CPU
> - PCH
> - Motherboard (near bottom left corner of the PCH)
> 
> But HWiNFO show more many temperatures:
> - Tcl/Tdie is the CPU temperature, coming from itself
> - PCH in ASUS EC section must be the PCH temperature
> - Motherboard is the motherboard section must its temperature.
> But what the hell are:
> - Temperature 3
> - Temperature 4
> - Temperature 5
> - Temperature 6 ?
> 
> HWiNFO capture: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Temperatures_HWiNFO_.png
> 
> T 3, 5 and 6 are always exactly the same so they must be read from the same probe.
> But I still have no clue where could be the probes of T4 and T3/5/6.
> 
> By the way, I've just ordered a thermistor to build a sensor cable to monitor the VRM temperature.
> If it works, I'll probably do a few other tests about the LLC levels


Thanks for more helpful information! Here is my temp section - I don't monitor ASUS EC as it can cause problems.


As you can see, my temps 3,4,5,6 are the same. Temp 4 used to be PCH, but it's not now. It looks like it is your pch though.....

On my CPU section Tctl and Tdie are 20 degrees apart (Tctl is higher) which i'd expect from an X cpu


----------



## mat9v

About 3, 4, 5 and 6 Motherboard sensors - they seem to be linked but look at them with Prime95 or something like that running, they easily get above 60C even after 1 minute of load. For me that is not possible for anything else then VRMs. There are some picturest that show how many sensors our board have and what are they showing but it just isn't possible for all of them to show the same temp. It's not PCH either as my PCH sensor shows 62C after 7 hours of simultaneous encrypting of 3 HDDs while MB sensors show 34C, once Prime95 starts they go up up up and over 60C.


----------



## crakej

Interesting - could well be VRM - but they are always identical.

In previous versions temp 4 was definitely pch, but not now


----------



## MishelLngelo

Comparing to Aida64 where it's marked as "Motherboard" it's same as in HWInfo "PCH".
Aida also says "Sensor Type ITE IT8665E (MMIO FD000000h)".


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks for more helpful information! Here is my temp section - I don't monitor ASUS EC as it can cause problems.
> 
> 
> As you can see, my temps 3,4,5,6 are the same. Temp 4 used to be PCH, but it's not now. It looks like it is your pch though.....


Curiously, in my temp section, T4 is obviously different than any other displayed temperature, while T3 5 and 6 are exactly the same like yours.

As the Asus Prime is supposed to have only one sensor, on the VRM, in more of the more accessible ones: CPU, PCH and Motherboard, at least one of this mysterious T# could be the VRM temp.

Here is another HWiNFO capture, with a stress by OCCT in Linpack mode with AVX support (that produces more heat than hell), then with P95 with small FFTs:
https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Temperatures_Linpack_P95.png

T3/5/6 raise almost simultaneously with the CPU temp.
But T4 raises with a noticeable delay.

The more I think about it, the less I understand. Quite frustrating









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> On my CPU section Tctl and Tdie are 20 degrees apart (Tctl is higher) which i'd expect from an X cpu


I'm glad the 1700 does not have this issue


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Curiously, in my temp section, T4 is obviously different than any other displayed temperature, while T3 5 and 6 are exactly the same like yours.
> 
> As the Asus Prime is supposed to have only one sensor, on the VRM, in more of the more accessible ones: CPU, PCH and Motherboard, at least one of this mysterious T# could be the VRM temp.
> 
> Here is another HWiNFO capture, with a stress by OCCT in Linpack mode with AVX support (that produces more heat than hell), then with P95 with small FFTs:
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Temperatures_Linpack_P95.png
> 
> T3/5/6 raise almost simultaneously with the CPU temp.
> But T4 raises with a noticeable delay.
> 
> The more I think about it, the less I understand. Quite frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad the 1700 does not have this issue


Very strange indeed! How do we have different results? are we all on latest chipset drivers? I'm on 17.10

when I stress, 3,4,5,6 all rise together - never any difference for me.....


----------



## Lermite

I don't get either why our setups work differently. My chipset driver is also the AMD 17.10.

In fact, I don't understand many things today









I counted the delay T4 begins to raise after the other temperatures: 25 seconds.
Yes, I know, that doesn't make sense









On my setup, T3/5/6 could be the VRM's but I still wonder what could be T4.

I've order a thermistor to build a thermal sensor cable that I plan to use to find out what are these suspicious temperatures.


----------



## crakej

and your board is rev X.0?


----------



## crakej

So I've just spent another couple of hours trying to get the stilts' 3333 safe settings stable on this board and it's just not happening......yet!

I'm assuming that (of course) there are differences, not least because the Prime X370 is NOT the CH6, and not all kits are the same.

I found so far that trying to loosen primary timings just doesn't work for me. I have tried, one by one, to adjust nearly every other timing setting. Not foolproof of course I know, but a good a starting point with no positive results so far. If I run prime95 nearly all cores are failing, but machine runs well enough for me to browse and watch tv.

I think I need to start looking at CR, geardown and bankgroupswap...maybe more work with voltages, but I'm thinking this kit is just not going to do much better for me than a nearly reliabe 3200. I still have many crashes coming from sleep.

So in all honesty, for me, 3066 is still the most reliable ram speed I have. I might try playing a bit more at 3466 as some suggest a hole at 3333, but for now it won't boot unless it's one stick.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> and your board is rev X.0?


My mobo is rev 1.03.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm assuming that (of course) there are differences, not least because the Prime X370 is NOT the CH6, and not all kits are the same.


The main difference comes from the IMC, that is to say the CPU.
The IMC are obviously the main weak part of the Ryzen R7.

Some 1700 can run its RAM above 3200 Mhz with a perfect stability, while another ones can not run the same RAM sticks at more than 3066 or even 2933.

I've spent more time that I should have to get my HOF 3600 C17 stable at 3200 Mhz, by trying everything but just before I give up this frequency, it might be stable one day then making a bosd during the boot the day after: a total unpredictable stability.

Now, it's at 3066 Mhz with tightened timings and Vsoc=0.975V


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The main difference comes from the IMC, that is to say the CPU.
> The IMC are obviously the main weak part of the Ryzen R7.
> 
> Some 1700 can run its RAM above 3200 Mhz with a perfect stability, while another ones can not run the same RAM sticks at more than 3066 or even 2933.
> 
> I've spent more time that I should have to get my HOF 3600 C17 stable at 3200 Mhz, by trying everything but just before I give up this frequency, it might be stable one day then making a bosd during the boot the day after: a total unpredictable stability.
> 
> Now, it's at 3066 Mhz with tightened timings and Vsoc=0.975V


Ha ha.....of course the cpu as well, but sadly I only have one to test! I'm sure there is still more they can do for ram compatibility and stability, but I am for now beaten, and will still be trying for 3200 stability now and again, but accepting 3066 as my rock solid performer.


----------



## figarro

How did you managed to disable Geardown and BnakGroupSwap on the Asus X370 Prime? I can't find the settings anywhere in the Bios.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> How did you managed to disable Geardown and BnakGroupSwap on the Asus X370 Prime? I can't find the settings anywhere in the Bios.


BiosMod by Reous.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1633955/bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> How did you managed to disable Geardown and BnakGroupSwap on the Asus X370 Prime? I can't find the settings anywhere in the Bios.


I think geardown is at the bottom of memory timings menu in bios, but yes, you need the modded bios for BGS and other settings available on the CH6


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My mobo is rev 1.03.


Then that the difference! mine is damn 0.0......i might have to get a later one!

Edit - do you think there's any chance of RMAing it because it's rev 0? Got to be something wrong - we found these changes, so not all our boards the same already presumably because of problems?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Then that the difference! mine is damn 0.0......i might have to get a later one!


I thought I had an early version of this mobo, because I've bought it at reichelt.de on 10/03/2017 (Mach 10th), but you've managed to get an earlier one.
Anyway, I don't have any clue about what the differences could be between our boards.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I thought I had an early version of this mobo, because I've bought it at reichelt.de on 10/03/2017 (Mach 10th), but you've managed to get an earlier one.
> Anyway, I don't have any clue about what the differences could be between our boards.


I got mine from Alza.co.uk - ordered on the 10th as well....so they were already revision them before launch!

I don't like my X.0x board now


----------



## komodikkio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I got mine from Alza.co.uk - ordered on the 10th as well....so they were already revision them before launch!
> I don't like my X.0x board now


I bought mine just the 3 of this month and, sadly, it's also an X.0x rev.
I'm trying to figure out a way to get it changed with a newer one, even if i fear it's a bit late...
I'm really sad


----------



## Lermite

"X" may mean something else than zero and X.0x could be the final version while my 1.03 would be a early beta version. That would explain my many soft bricks when I fought to stabilize my RAM
Perhaps it is only related to the manufacturing location or something else even less important.
As we have no clue about the true meaning of these revision numbers, it's no use to worry about ours.


----------



## FlashFir

http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?Ntk=all&sortby=pricehigh&N=4294966996+4294845156+4294843388+4294843387&myStore=true

Would anyone have some speculative ideas why there's 9 open boxes of this board @ MicroCenter? It's the cheapest x370 board that has above decent VRMs relative to the B350 boards... anything I should care about? I'm plugging in some 3200 CL14 RAM
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205


----------



## SaccoSVD

Mine is "00" too as reported by AIDA. I got this after bricking my first one. (June I believe?) First one was purchased right in March.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Interesting - could well be VRM - but they are always identical.
> 
> In previous versions temp 4 was definitely pch, but not now


I take it nobody uses SIV. SIV has shown the VRM temps since the motherboards have been released. It shows a total of 6 temp sensors since I have a extra thermistor mounted to the back of the socket. The VRM temps sensor is already explicitly labeled.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mine is "00" too as reported by AIDA. I got this after bricking my first one. (June I believe?) First one was purchased right in March.


You have to check the mainboard surface for correct info. Software for me says it's X.0x but in fack on mainboard surface it says 1.03


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I take it nobody uses SIV. SIV has shown the VRM temps since the motherboards have been released. It shows a total of 6 temp sensors since I have a extra thermistor mounted to the back of the socket. The VRM temps sensor is already explicitly labeled.


Then it seems that Temperature 3-6 is the VRM sensor - just as I suggested








It rises fast with CPU temp under load.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mine is "00" too as reported by AIDA. I got this after bricking my first one. (June I believe?) First one was purchased right in March.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> You have to check the mainboard surface for correct info. Software for me says it's X.0x but in fack on mainboard surface it says 1.03


Agree, Software cant read the revision.


The Board has 4 VRM Sensors. Two on the left and two on the upper side. But it reads out only one of them from the left side. If you put a fan on the backside of the board, you will see how the temps goes down.



This is how my HWIinfo screen looks like on my testing system.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mine is "00" too as reported by AIDA. I got this after bricking my first one. (June I believe?) First one was purchased right in March.


My "v1.03" is only written on the motherboard itself, aside the big "Asus Prime X370 Pro":










In AIDA, there is everything and its opposite:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







































Where is the right revision number in this mess?


----------



## crakej

All of those are the various chip revisions....

My temp 4 used to be PCH - it changed after a bios or chipset driver update - I can't remember, but it changed.

Yes, I do use SIV, and that used to report temp4 as PCH as well.

I have to add some heatsinks later - will check my board version then....


----------



## Lermite

According to SIV (an awesome software btw), Temperature 3/5/6 are the VRM's.

My Temperature 4 matches nothing in SIV but as its value is usually close to the CPU's, it must be related to it somehow.
But as I have now the so expected VRM temperature, I don't care any more about my funky T4


----------



## komodikkio

Hi all
Thanks for the clarifications. I just gave a look at hwinfo's motherboard revision info.
I will give a look directly on the motherboard asa i'll be back home.

My oc tests are going on. I didn't find still a complete stability so i didn't report.
Yesterday I was going on with the handbrake stress tests, on the Windows os and with zenstate (p0 [email protected] - vsoc 1.06 - ram [email protected]), but sadly this morning my wol isn't working so i can't go on testing









I'm using the last WinGui Handbrake release, encoding this mp4 video, to mkv using the h264 (1080p) profile
Is there a better file or handbrake profile I can use to achieve a better stress test than this small file? Is better to use the command line version?

I was planning to move to prime+occt test today, but now i gatta wait to get back home this evening

I found an heatsink that maybe could be used to cool down the vrm. Sadly isn't a copper one. this evening I will post, a pic of it and the size and will ask again for some advices about it









Once more, thank to you all for all the infos you are providing.

p.s. i opened a case to amd for the segfault bug on linux compile and maybe i'll have to rma this one


----------



## Lermite

The purpose of Handbrake is to encode videos. Its stresses the CPU but not at much as real stress apps such Prime95, OCCT, RealBench, AIDA46 and Memtest for the RAM.


----------



## komodikkio

Off course, i was planning to use it as a first step before to move to other, more stressful, tools








Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The purpose of Handbrake is to encode videos. Its stresses the CPU but not at much as real stress apps such Prime95, OCCT, RealBench, AIDA46 and Memtest for the RAM.


----------



## CharlieWheelie

Hi guys n girls
I am not as bright as you lot, but have been following along for a few weeks now absorbing as much as possible.
Learnt lots and got confused a lot

Settled with AsusZenstates 0.2.2 YAY for Zenstates









I've got problems at the moment and need to check Memory today before proceeding further.
Memory clocking will wait till new Bios is out that better supports mine.
And i have ruled out bad memory or Mem Slot on my board.

Now is there a Database of Memory speeds and timings for different memory that has been tested by peeps around the world ?
And is there an overclocking guide that explains exactly what to change when and why ? So confused i am









SIV64x 2.51 says that my FSB 90 and memory is 1.92GHz
HWInfo 5.54.3200 says FSB 99.8 and memory is 1064.4MHz x 2 @2128.8

So not trusting SIV64x at this time, not really trusting any software just yet.


----------



## komodikkio

The way i understood that, the fsb value doesn't comes from a sensor but from a calculation. that's why often it's inaccurate.
You will find in the forum a more accurate reply to this question, here's a link.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

kernel power event 41 (63)
i see it in event log after stressing my cpu for stability and get restart


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The purpose of Handbrake is to encode videos. Its stresses the CPU but not at much as real stress apps such Prime95, OCCT, RealBench, AIDA46 and Memtest for the RAM.


Actually I found that encoding would reveal instability that IBT, OCCT, RealBench, etc. did not. I think it has to do with the way it stresses AVX circuitry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieWheelie*
> 
> Now is there a Database of Memory speeds and timings for different memory that has been tested by peeps around the world ?
> And is there an overclocking guide that explains exactly what to change when and why ? So confused i am


Don't worry, a lot of people are confused when it comes to memory timings. Self included.
You might check some of these threads for info:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread

Also check out the OP of @gupsterg's thread here which has lots of useful info and links for OCing Ryzen

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Actually I found that encoding would reveal instability that IBT, OCCT, RealBench, etc. did not. I think it has to do with the way it stresses AVX circuitry.


Transcoding an mp4 to a mp4 with the default settings will stress your CPU for real. I found it doesn't with some other formats.

After a while testing, IBT does stress the CPU as much too. OCCT Linpack with AVX will also bring your CPU to it's knees.

Gladly I can report my CPU passes as much stress I can throw at it now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Checked on the board. Same 1.03 revision.


----------



## crakej

Just opened my machine to add heatsinks to my NVMe - max temp used to be over 71, now just about gets to 61, and that's really hammering it! so thanks for that tip!

My board is also 1.03

Now back to OCing - I'm going over to p-states. had a little look and get how to select my speed/voltage using hex values. As far as the voltage goes, how do I choose that? shall I take the value the bios is giving me?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Just opened my machine to add heatsinks to my NVMe - max temp used to be over 71, now just about gets to 61, and that's really hammering it! so thanks for that tip!
> 
> My board is also 1.03
> 
> Now back to OCing - I'm going over to p-states. had a little look and get how to select my speed/voltage using hex values. As far as the voltage goes, how do I choose that? shall I take the value the bios is giving me?


I wouldn't even bother with P states.

I have one week running at max clock (high perf power plan) with Zenstates (using only state 0) and my temps are exactly the same as with P states enabled.

Also power usage is about the same at idle downclocking or not.

I'm actually considering uninstalling Zenstates and OCing from the BIOS (fixed) now that I know the exact values I need for a stable system.


----------



## SaccoSVD




----------



## SaccoSVD

The only reason I would use Pstates is if someone confirms each core has a different temperature thus helping keep your cooler cold (most importantly the water in an AIO)

But after one week I see no difference at all, at least with HWinfo. I would expect the upclocked cores to run a bit colder if the surroundings cores were cool, but I've seen not a single degree change.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ok, tried fixed OC without Zenstates.

Passed a long Handbrake render and also an IBT stardard.

Just as expected, same numbers across the board, everything.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I wouldn't even bother with P states.
> 
> I have one week running at max clock (high perf power plan) with Zenstates (using only state 0) and my temps are exactly the same as with P states enabled.
> 
> Also power usage is about the same at idle downclocking or not.
> 
> I'm actually considering uninstalling Zenstates and OCing from the BIOS (fixed) now that I know the exact values I need for a stable system.


Well, that's that project off the list then, unless anyone can present any evidence p-states help in any way...shame as I can't go any further with my ram for now....


----------



## Lermite

I've done a few measures of the input power of my PC:










P-State do not save much power, but they still save a few watts so ZenStates is worth its tiny weight as service.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Now back to OCing - I'm going over to p-states. had a little look and get how to select my speed/voltage using hex values. As far as the voltage goes, how do I choose that? shall I take the value the bios is giving me?


About the frequency:
Frequency = 200 * FID / DID
FID and DID have to be converted in hexa.
I usually set DID at 8 to change only FID:
152 or 0x98 => 3,8 GHz
156 or 0x9C => 3,9 GHz
etc.

About the voltage:
VID = Voltage / 0,00625 + 248
The result also has to be converted in hexa
1,25V => 48 or 0x30

0x is the prefix of an hexa number.
In Excel or Libreoffice Calc, DECHEX(value) returns the value in hexa.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> About the frequency:
> Frequency = 200 * FID / DID
> FID and DID have to be converted in hexa.
> I usually set DID at 8 to change only FID:
> 152 or 0x98 => 3,8 GHz
> 156 or 0x9C => 3,9 GHz
> etc.
> 
> About the voltage:
> VID = Voltage / 0,00625 + 248
> The result also has to be converted in hexa
> 1,25V => 48 or 0x30
> 
> 0x is the prefix of an hexa number.
> In Excel or Libreoffice Calc, DECHEX(value) returns the value in hexa.


Is there any proven advantage of using FID and DID over just setting the CPU ratio and leaving that auto?


----------



## SaccoSVD

BTW when someone mentions FID and DID this comes to mind:


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is there any proven advantage of using FID and DID over just setting the CPU ratio and leaving that auto?


No, as far as I know, the result is the same.
But typing directly the decimal values is only possible while overclocking at a fixed frequency.
In case of overclocking with P-States through the bios (and not ZenStates), FID, DID and VID have to be set in hexa for each P-State.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> kernel power event 41 (63)
> i see it in event log after stressing my cpu for stability and get restart


Kernel restarted after it faulted because of power issues. Need to stiffen up the power delivery.

Bump CPU Current Capability in the BIOS to 120-130%.

Try LLC2 or LLC3 for CPU.

Change to Optimized or Extreme for the VRM phase control.


----------



## Reous

In the theory you can set smaller steps with FID and DID

DID
8 = 25MHz steps
9 = 22MHz steps
10 = 20MHz steps
...

i havent tested it yet


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've done a few measures of the input power of my PC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P-State do not save much power, but they still save a few watts so ZenStates is worth its tiny weight as service.


thanks for re-sharing this.....I had forgotten.

I've not forgotten hex though - you've reminded me of when I had to write hex converters in 6502 assembly language - hex to dec, hex to ascii and all the other way around. Showing my age now!

I'm going to think it over, but if i can save 5 watts, then why not?

I've been experimenting a bit more to see if I can get 3333 stable, but I just can't work out what it needs. Got it a bit more reliable by increasing volts to 4.35, but that's about it, I raise it any higher and things get worse.

And thanks again for the FID/DID refresher course!


----------



## crakej

Sheesh.......I want a new bios! Pleeeeeeeze ASUS????????


----------



## komodikkio

Also my board it's a rev 1.03

I just had a self reboot on linux with no oc and [email protected] 1.35v
I got to check /var/log/messages for reboot cause, because i went straight back on windows for some tests and checks on the stability.
I tried an occt avx + prime95 (2nd choise) ride but temps were to high (80° the max temp), so i lowered the oc to [email protected],20625v with ram still @3200, and now i'm running an occt avx + prime95 blend
After 15 mins, on hwinfo64, the max cpu temp it's now 70°, mobo's one it's 31° and the Temp 3-4-5-6 are all at 60°

It's the file i linked sufficient (8 G) for the handbrake mp4 to mp4 transcoding test or do i need a bigger one?
Do i have to use the Normal profile and not the h264/265, right?

One more thank to you all.
I'm really getting always more frustrated and reading all the info and the ideas you provide gives me some stamina


----------



## crakej

You're not the only one confused.

I think I'm going to try reading up a bit on ddr4 and learning some of the relationships between the various settings....exciting!


----------



## rawjunk

I have this memory: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtz but it only works in slots A1&B1. If I try it in slots A2&B2 it won't post, even at one stick at a time. 16gb seems stable in single channel at claimed specs. I adjusted speed, timings and voltages manually.

Is my motherboard broken or could it be somehow related to my 1700's IMC?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawjunk*
> 
> I have this memory: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtz but it only works in slots A1&B1. If I try it in slots A2&B2 it won't post, even at one stick at a time. 16gb seems stable in single channel at claimed specs. I adjusted speed, timings and voltages manually.
> 
> Is my motherboard broken or could it be somehow related to my 1700's IMC?


with dual channel:
Settings:
DOCP profile
speed 2999 or 3066
dram Voltage 1.35
Soc: 1.1v

test this settings
if doesnt work try to set your timmings without "auto"

some memory stick dont work i with +2999mhz speed.


----------



## rawjunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Settings:
> DOCP profile
> speed 2999 or 3066
> dram Voltage 1.35
> Soc: 1.1v
> 
> test this settings
> if doesnt work try to set your timmings without "auto"


I'll try those later. I'm testing XMP timings(entered manually), I had tRC wrong(75 instead of 48).

I was running 2933mhz in dual channel with 14-14-14-34 timings and it seemed stable but then I got bluescreen during Battlefield 1. Dram voltage was set at 1.375 and SOC voltage at 1.1.

Edit. I have the newest bios (0805).


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

hey guys i want to help me in some thing
i have system:
asus x370 pro
ryzen 1700 oc 3.850 for now
Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB DDR4 3000 CL15
gigabyte 1070 gtx winforce overclocked to 2139 core
samsung ssd 120 gb 850 evo
crucail 240 gb ssd
seagate 1 tb 7200 *
seagate 1tb 7200
western digital 500 gb
5 fans sickflow cooler master 12cm
2 fans cooler master mega flow 20 cm
PSU 550 WATT XFX CORE PRO EDITION I BOUGHT FROM 5 YEARS AGO
the problem i face in my overcloking in bios 0803 and 0805 i test for example speed 3.815 @1375 llc2 with prime 95 for 5 hours then restart but when i increased voltage to 1.393 it restart after 30 min only !
even i go for llc3 it may restart after 1 may be it randomly happened in event log i get kernel power 41 to be sure i tested my rams with meme test 86 for 6 hours at speed 2933 with new bios 0805 and the passed the test without error now i want to know is the problem is my power supply i bought it from 5 years in 2012 is it degraded ? is it reason to why my cpu failing in prime test ? if it so how i only use 170 watt from certified +80 psu is that possible is degraded to can not supply 200 watt ?
if i will buy new psu can help me to choose from these names it the only availables psu in my area
XFX TS Series 650W 80 Plus Bronze PSU
HEC Cougar CMX 700W PSU
SeaSonic S12II Bronze 620W 80 PLUS Certified PSU
Seasonic M12II 620W EVO Edition 620-Watt 80 PLUS Bronze Full Modular PSU
ooler Master GM Series G750M 80 Plus Bronze Modular PSU
BitFenix Whisper M 650W PSU
Cooler Master GM Series G650M 80 Plus Bronze Modular PSU
Cooler Master B700 Ver.2 PSU (RS-700-ACAB-B1)


----------



## rawjunk

What kind of temperatures do you get on load? Are you using stock cpu cooler?


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawjunk*
> 
> What kind of temperatures do you get on load? Are you using stock cpu cooler?


max i get on bios 0805 80 c ram 2933
on bios 0612 i get 75 or 74 c ram 2666
my cooler noctua us12


----------



## rawjunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> with dual channel:
> Settings:
> DOCP profile
> speed 2999 or 3066
> dram Voltage 1.35
> Soc: 1.1v
> 
> test this settings
> if doesnt work try to set your timmings without "auto"
> 
> some memory stick dont work i with +2999mhz speed.


I got errors almost immediately with 3066 mhz. I crashed during mem test with 2933mhz and now got problems even booting with that speed.

oOoBlackFishoOo: My system seems to get unstable when temps reaches over 75 C.


----------



## chroniclard

So I did an hour or so of handbrake encoding and the CPU (TDie) was around 70-74 degrees, PCH about 60. Those fairly "safe"?

Cpu is 3925 @ 1.375v


----------



## CharlieWheelie

Hi guys, cheers for the advice.

I keep getting shutdowns/black screen and need to turn power supply off to reboot.
Even with everything on default watching movies.

Now at one point i could not see one of my sticks of memory, rebooted took one out, tested with Memtest. 100%
No problem, changed memory sticks. Watched a movie and...Blackscreen. So not good.
Put the other one back in and.. yep Black screen.

Could happen after 6hrs watching Videos and browsing or even Half an hour.

So all on default in Bios Memory at 2133MHz Second stick still to be tested with Memtest.

Will test later this weekend both mem sticks, but do you think i may have a bad Mobo or Memory.
Or just not enough volts at the crucial time somewhere ?

This weekend is gonna be just so much fun. Lots of reading and testing.

So give me a long list of things to try


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieWheelie*
> 
> Hi guys, cheers for the advice.
> 
> I keep getting shutdowns/black screen and need to turn power supply off to reboot.
> Even with everything on default watching movies.
> 
> Now at one point i could not see one of my sticks of memory, rebooted took one out, tested with Memtest. 100%
> No problem, changed memory sticks. Watched a movie and...Blackscreen. So not good.
> Put the other one back in and.. yep Black screen.
> 
> Could happen after 6hrs watching Videos and browsing or even Half an hour.
> 
> So all on default in Bios Memory at 2133MHz Second stick still to be tested with Memtest.
> 
> Will test later this weekend both mem sticks, but do you think i may have a bad Mobo or Memory.
> Or just not enough volts at the crucial time somewhere ?
> 
> This weekend is gonna be just so much fun. Lots of reading and testing.
> 
> So give me a long list of things to try


Are you on the latest bios (0805)? If not, update it first.


----------



## crakej

My ram is rated at xmp 1.4v for 4266. What voltage should I use for lower speeds like 3333, 3466? I've just used 1.4 but I'm worried that in fact it might be too much for lower rated speeds...


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawjunk*
> 
> I'll try those later. I'm testing XMP timings(entered manually), I had tRC wrong(75 instead of 48).
> 
> I was running 2933mhz in dual channel with 14-14-14-34 timings and it seemed stable but then I got bluescreen during Battlefield 1. Dram voltage was set at 1.375 and SOC voltage at 1.1.
> 
> Edit. I have the newest bios (0805).


First try to find ram stability, if you had oc your cpu, use system default speeds and only modify your ram settings in bios, when this had good result you can oc your cpu.

XMP and DOCP is the same.
DOCP change more than 14 14 14 timmings
Try with DOCP and only chage soc and speed (2999 or 3066).
your ram use [email protected] with low mhz low voltage but 1.35 work good (dont raise voltage more)

i had F43200C16DGTZB (Single rank in dual channel, hinyx chips) and use this settings:
14-15-15-15-31 at 3066mhz 1.36v.

ps: to test my ram i use memtest86 dont test your system with games or daily use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> My ram is rated at xmp 1.4v for 4266. What voltage should I use for lower speeds like 3333, 3466? I've just used 1.4 but I'm worried that in fact it might be too much for lower rated speeds...


ram at 3200 use 1.35 you can try this first and up if dont work.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Other users use a software (TYPHOON) to see impedance settings, in my ram is 53.3 for example and you can change this setting in bios.


You mean Thaiphoon Burner? Where can i see there the impedance (procODT) setting?


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawjunk*
> 
> I got errors almost immediately with 3066 mhz. I crashed during mem test with 2933mhz and now got problems even booting with that speed.
> 
> oOoBlackFishoOo: My system seems to get unstable when temps reaches over 75 C.


isn not atemp issue brother


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> So I did an hour or so of handbrake encoding and the CPU (TDie) was around 70-74 degrees, PCH about 60. Those fairly "safe"?
> 
> Cpu is 3925 @ 1.375v


Yes they are. Even momentary 80/85c is ok.

Mine on water is hard to push beyond 70 on most heavy tests. Totally and absolutely good


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> You mean Thaiphoon Burner? Where can i see there the impedance (procODT) setting?


or im wrong? taiphoon and other software recommend here, one of this said impedance... in minutes i edit (without pc my search take more xD)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Thaiphoon doesn't report the impedance. Just checked, couldn't find it.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> First try to find ram stability, if you had oc your cpu, use system default speeds and only modify your ram settings in bios, when this had good result you can oc your cpu.
> 
> XMP and DOCP is the same.
> DOCP change more than 14 14 14 timmings
> Try with DOCP and only chage soc and speed (2999 or 3066).
> your ram use [email protected] with low mhz low voltage but 1.35 work good (dont raise voltage more)
> 
> i had F43200C16DGTZB (Single rank in dual channel, hinyx chips) and use this settings:
> 14-15-15-15-31 at 3066mhz 1.36v.
> 
> Other users use a software (TYPHOON) to see impedance settings, in my ram is 53.3 for example and you can change this setting in bios.
> 
> ps: to test my ram i use memtest86 dont test your system with games or daily use.
> ram at 3200 use 1.35 you can try this first and up if dont work.


Im WRONG taiphoon dont show this, but my rams work perfect with 53.3ohm (each ram is different)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> You mean Thaiphoon Burner? Where can i see there the impedance (procODT) setting?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Thaiphoon doesn't report the impedance. Just checked, couldn't find it.


i dont know if im crazy or if i see this in other side...

i find this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/14100#post_26079823



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



System boots at higher ProcODT with higher SOC. Makes some sense: higher volts & higher resistance.



if you chage your SoC voltage do you need change your impedance?

my SoC Voltage stable in 0.994v with 3066 speed in rams (with undertimming).
(i use LLC1 with 100% energy capability in SoC)

im confused, sorry for my mistake i edit my wrong post.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Thank you, that was great info. I'm gonna copy it here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1TM1*
> 
> Some SOC voltages have stability gaps and work only at 1 or 2 settings of ProcODT while others work at 3-4 different ProcODT.
> There is a slight correlation between ProcODT and SOC. System boots at higher ProcODT with higher SOC. Makes some sense: higher volts & higher resistance.
> 
> 
> Some ProcODT may work at any SOC voltage - do the sweeps and find your memory's sweet spot. Hynix seems to be 43Ohm in 4x8 and 60Ohm in 2x8. Samsung may be 60-80.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Thank you, that was great info. I'm gonna copy it here.


This is true for our MBs?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> This is true for our MBs?


this is for CH6 but is the same settings, i think it need more test.

Next week i have my mother again and try.

My settings is 53.3 ohm with 0.994v Soc in llc1. My next test is with 50ohm and same, more or less vCore.
My SoC dont work Stable with less voltage at now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> This is true for our MBs?


I think it is. Is SOC and RAM chip dependant. We all have the same SOC right?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think it is. Is SOC and RAM chip dependant. We all have the same SOC right?


Yes, but we don't have the same tracks on our MB as CH6 - could make a difference...


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Yes, but we don't have the same tracks on our MB as CH6 - could make a difference...


difference in numbers yes but i think its work equal. (more voltage = more ohm) i try this next week, if this is true i can low my voltage SoC and ProcODT in memory (= less temps... i think). *This is a theory at now.*

my english is bad, sorry.

ps: In other forum (hw luxx) i find this:


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> difference in numbers yes but i think its work equal. (more voltage = more ohm) i try this next week, if this is true i can low my voltage SoC and ProcODT in memory (= less temps... i think). *This is a theory at now.*
> 
> my english is bad, sorry.
> 
> ps: In other forum (hw luxx) i find this:


Your english is totally ok for me.


----------



## MrPhilo

Anyone has 1700x?

I snagged a brand new 1700x on Amazon UK for £249.00 (Hopefully not a fake one)

and can roughly sell my 1700 for that price not inc cooler, so it's a good deal if it's a good 1700x

I keep getting errors if copy is over 46.5k on aida regardless of timing, even 3200mhz with good timing it get error

Could be my 1700 IMC or the RAM idk


----------



## lb_felipe

I installed the AI Charger Utility. It is on the systray. Nothing is possible to do by clicking on its icon.

Well, which are the USB Ports capable to do fast charge (including front ones if it is the case)?


----------



## hang10z

I haven't gotten it to work or do anything yet...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I installed the AI Charger Utility. It is on the systray. Nothing is possible to do by clicking on its icon.
> 
> Well, which are the USB Ports capable to do fast charge (including front ones if it is the case)?


I haven't gotten it to work yet... I just leave my phone plugged in overnight and it charges by morning.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I installed the AI Charger Utility. It is on the systray. Nothing is possible to do by clicking on its icon.
> 
> Well, which are the USB Ports capable to do fast charge (including front ones if it is the case)?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hang10z*
> 
> I haven't gotten it to work or do anything yet...
> I haven't gotten it to work yet... I just leave my phone plugged in overnight and it charges by morning.


https://event.asus.com/mb/2010/ai_charger

only with apple products? I dont know


----------



## weyburn

Hey guys, I'm trying to go through this thread to find out any info, but if anyone wants to let me know if they suggest this MOBO or not.

Currently I'm looking at either the ASUS Prime X370-Pro or ASRock Fatal1ty X370 GAMING X. the prime has a better vrm, but the asrock vrm doesn't seem to be much worse, and is $30 cheaper.

Essentially i'm worried about bios updates, overclocking issues (my old mobo had that glitch where i couldn't overclock on the newer bios updates), and boot times.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to go through this thread to find out any info, but if anyone wants to let me know if they suggest this MOBO or not.
> 
> Currently I'm looking at either the ASUS Prime X370-Pro or ASRock Fatal1ty X370 GAMING X. the prime has a better vrm, but the asrock vrm doesn't seem to be much worse, and is $30 cheaper.
> 
> Essentially i'm worried about bios updates, overclocking issues (my old mobo had that glitch where i couldn't overclock on the newer bios updates), and boot times.


had you ram ddr4 at now? if yes, search QVL in each mother model to see compatibility.

i recommend this mother but i dont have other to compare.

if you dont oc (or make oc with low vCore ) and dont use sli/crossfire go to B350 chip.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> had you ram ddr4 at now? if yes, search QVL in each mother model to see compatibility.
> 
> i recommend this mother but i dont have other to compare.
> 
> if you dont oc (or make oc with low vCore ) and dont use sli/crossfire go to B350 chip.


good call, this one overclocks my ram better than the other one i was looking at. I put in an order for this one!!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to go through this thread to find out any info, but if anyone wants to let me know if they suggest this MOBO or not.
> 
> Currently I'm looking at either the ASUS Prime X370-Pro or ASRock Fatal1ty X370 GAMING X. the prime has a better vrm, but the asrock vrm doesn't seem to be much worse, and is $30 cheaper.
> 
> Essentially i'm worried about bios updates, overclocking issues (my old mobo had that glitch where i couldn't overclock on the newer bios updates), and boot times.


I wouldn't skimp on $30 less if you're getting a better board.

You mean the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 GAMING K4? I don't see a "ASRock Fatal1ty X370 GAMING *X*"

The K4 seems to lack capacitors around the VRM compared to the Prime X370 pro.

They're pretty much darn similar. The K4 has these ports for Wifi antennae but it also mentions you must use a M.2 Wifi card. Which I don't know is included.

The specs say "- 1 x M.2 Socket (Key E), supports type 2230 WiFi/BT module"...it is neat only if you buy and use that M.2 slot on the wifi...I use an ASUS PCIe card and works fine.

The Prime X370 Pro seems to have more 3.1 capable ports:

AMD Ryzen™/7th Generation A-series/Athlon™ Processors :
4 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 port(s) (4 at back panel, blue, Type-A)
AMD X370 chipset :
1 x USB 3.1 front panel connector port(s)
AMD X370 chipset :
4 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 port(s) (2 at back panel, blue, Type-A + USB Type-CTM, 2 at mid-board)
AMD X370 chipset :
4 x USB 2.0 port(s) (4 at mid-board)
ASMedia® USB 3.1 controller :
2 x USB 3.1 Gen 2 port(s) (2 at back panel, teal blue, Type-A)

I personally have a good experience with this board. Very stable right now, to the point I'm 100% sure I'm not gonna crash. Temps on water (240 rad) are exceptionally good.

The VRM runs also fine. The PCH on these get a bit toasty. ASUS claims is ok, but my PCH was running at 68c until I stuck a copper heatsink on top which drastically brought the temperature down.

My RAM, which is not the most Ryzen friendly kit runs at rated speed. So no problems there either.

At this point I'm kinda bored the machine is so reliable.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I wouldn't skimp on $30 less if you're getting a better board.
> 
> You mean the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 GAMING K4? I don't see a "ASRock Fatal1ty X370 GAMING *X*"
> 
> The K4 seems to lack capacitors around the VRM compared to the Prime X370 pro.
> 
> They're pretty much darn similar. The K4 has these ports for Wifi antennae but it also mentions you must use a M.2 Wifi card. Which I don't know is included.
> 
> The specs say "- 1 x M.2 Socket (Key E), supports type 2230 WiFi/BT module"...it is neat only if you buy and use that M.2 slot on the wifi...I use an ASUS PCIe card and works fine.
> 
> The Prime X370 Pro seems to have more 3.1 capable ports:
> 
> AMD Ryzen™/7th Generation A-series/Athlon™ Processors :
> 4 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 port(s) (4 at back panel, blue, Type-A)
> AMD X370 chipset :
> 1 x USB 3.1 front panel connector port(s)
> AMD X370 chipset :
> 4 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 port(s) (2 at back panel, blue, Type-A + USB Type-CTM, 2 at mid-board)
> AMD X370 chipset :
> 4 x USB 2.0 port(s) (4 at mid-board)
> ASMedia® USB 3.1 controller :
> 2 x USB 3.1 Gen 2 port(s) (2 at back panel, teal blue, Type-A)
> 
> I personally have a good experience with this board. Very stable right now, to the point I'm 100% sure I'm not gonna crash. Temps on water (240 rad) are exceptionally good.
> 
> The VRM runs also fine. The PCH on these get a bit toasty. ASUS claims is ok, but my PCH was running at 68c until I stuck a copper heatsink on top which drastically brought the temperature down.
> 
> My RAM, which is not the most Ryzen friendly kit runs at rated speed. So no problems there either.
> 
> At this point I'm kinda bored the machine is so reliable.


yea the x version is a less known version, pretty sure it came out later ,and it has better ram compatability. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157774&ignorebbr=1

but i did end up ordering the asus prime, it had better ram compatability for my specific kit, and you're right aobut the $30, better to get a better vrm, especially if i'm planning on trying to keep the mobo for a few years and trying to upgrade the CPU, in the long run i'd probably regret skimping out on the better VRM since i'd bet when zen 2.0 comes out it'll have a way better overclocking headroom that current vrm's for zen don't fully utilize.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Don't you have a MSI X370 SLI PLUS? looks even better than the Prime X370 Pro. You didn't like it?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Don't you have a MSI X370 SLI PLUS? looks even better than the Prime X370 Pro. You didn't like it?


nah the VRM on the prime x370 pro is better, and the sli pluses bios was so horrid none of the new bios updates worked (especially the 1.0.06 update that was supposed to let me get my ram to 3200), the boot times were horrid, and if i put the computer to sleep and tried waking it back up again, i'd have to hold down the power button to force shut it down then turn it back on again. The only thing I liked was if an OC didn't workout then after 5 or so tries to boot it would give me a window asking if i wanted to load the last working preset which saved a bunch of time when trying OC's.

but the reason why i was looking for anew mobo, was i found something i thought that might let me use the new bios update on the SLI plus, and mid bios change from the old bios to the new one my computer turned off randomly and bricked the board. I had to swap the bios so many times cuz i tried really hard to do anything to get the new bioses to work, i guess it was about the 100th time of flashing a new bios i finally caught a glitch and bricked the board. I'm sending the mobo back into msi for repairs, but essentially it'll take 3-4 weeks for it to get back to me, so i said **** it i'm done with msi, if they don't give me back a refund (which i asked for), then once it's returned i'll try to sell it on craigslist for $100 (which should be a really good price for a x370), and anyone who doesn't care about a super crazy OC will get half decent board for a cheap price.

sorry for the ramble, tl;dr - sli plus was pretty ****, hated it, somehow bricked itself, and now getting a new one.


----------



## SaccoSVD

hmm ok. I just didn't know.









So i took a look at the X and looks exactly as the K4, even the I/O...no idea what makes it cheaper.

One thing you're gonna thank from the Prime X370 Pro is the Q-Connector. Damn! that saves so much time


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> hmm ok. I just didn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i took a look at the X and looks exactly as the K4, even the I/O...no idea what makes it cheaper.
> 
> One thing you're gonna thank from the Prime X370 Pro is the Q-Connector. Damn! that saves so much time


But I found out the hard way that the Q-connector (which I have always loved on ASUS boards) prevents you from installing a full length video card in the bottom PCIe slot. It stands too tall and hits the fan shroud preventing you from seating the card. I had to remove the Q-connector and plug the system I/O headers directly into the motherboard, just like the old days before Q-connector came about.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So i took a look at the X and looks exactly as the K4, even the I/O...no idea what makes it cheaper.


they are not the same - X version is missing that:

1 x USB 3.1 Type-A Port (10Gb/s) (Supports ESD Protection)
1 x USB 3.1 Type-C Port (10Gb/s) (Supports ESD Protection)


----------



## komodikkio

I'm still testing some configurations.
I moved now to linux for the oc. using the zenstates.py.
I'm running @ 37x with 1,27v and llc3, the ram are [email protected] + soc 1.07v, this way the max t° under load (mprime's blend test) stays between 63° and 72°.
Maybe will be better in the winter, but i think that i'll need at least a good aio to go up with the multi.
I did a run of more than 4hrs with stressapptest and no error were logged, then 3hrs of mprime's blend test.
At the moment the system looks almost stable, let's see

I don't know if this has already be shared, but has been very useful for me, it's an excell file to get the hex values for FID & VID from the final values you wanna set, you can add another sheet where you can log your results.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/u7l54s89dri3e4y/RyZenPstateCalc.xlsx

Cya


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> hmm ok. I just didn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i took a look at the X and looks exactly as the K4, even the I/O...no idea what makes it cheaper.
> 
> One thing you're gonna thank from the Prime X370 Pro is the Q-Connector. Damn! that saves so much time


what's the q-connector? and i'm super excited to get this mobo, i was so pissed off at my old mobo i was atually really happy it bricked itself haha.


----------



## komodikkio

An handy tool








https://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/review/2014-08-31/05-header-connectors.jpg


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I installed the AI Charger Utility. It is on the systray. Nothing is possible to do by clicking on its icon.
> 
> Well, which are the USB Ports capable to do fast charge (including front ones if it is the case)?


You cant open it. It will automatically detect and load your phone or tablet.
I only have tested the USB3 Ports on the back from the X370 Chipset.
But you can test it. If you plug in your device and the red x on the symbol is gone, then it is charging.


----------



## xinsic

Hey guys .. I just built Ryzen 5 1600, x370 pro and vengeance CMU16GX4M2C3200C16R kit. actualy i was lookin for the best BIOS version to overclock with and how far can i take my memory sticks stable ?
Can someone help me plz !


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinsic*
> 
> Hey guys .. I just built Ryzen 5 1600, x370 pro and vengeance CMU16GX4M2C3200C16R kit. actualy i was lookin for the best BIOS version to overclock with and how far can i take my memory sticks stable ?
> Can someone help me plz !


for your ram question, find your ram on this sheet: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME_X370-PRO_Memory_QVL_20170704.pdf?_ga=2.160320061.1640649548.1501360525-233199037.1501360525

it'll tell you the rated speed, you can probably get it faster than its rated speed, but that's a good frame for it.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinsic*
> 
> Hey guys .. I just built Ryzen 5 1600, x370 pro and vengeance CMU16GX4M2C3200C16R kit. actualy i was lookin for the best BIOS version to overclock with and how far can i take my memory sticks stable ?
> Can someone help me plz !


i dont have your rams but 80"x" bios is better than 6"xx" bios (in my rig)
805 had new agesa code 1.0.0.6 and i hope tomorrow (or next monday) asus post new beta with Agesa 1.0.0.7 (asus post mondays his Bios updates).

i have much hype with Agesa Updates haha.
(Agesa 1.0.0.6 improve Memory compatibility.)


----------



## xinsic

what is agesa ? am still noob here


----------



## xinsic

thanks much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinsic*
> 
> what is agesa ? am still noob here


i dont like my english but i copy and past to you xD.

AMD Generic Encapsulated Software Architecture (AGESA), is a bootstrap protocol by which system devices on AMD64-architecture mainboards are initialized. The AGESA software in the BIOS of such mainboards is responsible for the initialization of the processor cores, memory, and the HyperTransport controller.


----------



## MrPhilo

When Crosshair gets 1.0.0.7 we'll get it 2 weeks later normally


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> When Crosshair gets 1.0.0.7 we'll get it 2 weeks later normally


pro prime had AGESA 1.0.0.6 update before than CH6.

i dont know why... (Maybe because we are more) ._.


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys,

Did anyone test on bios 0805 the manual option for multiplier??

When i set FIF and DID to 3909 Mhz the mobo dont post :/

I test that in older bios and was working fine.


----------



## ZeNch

if you set x39 without fid/did, can post?
Bios updates may change your necesary voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Did anyone test on bios 0805 the manual option for multiplier??
> 
> When i set FIF and DID to 3909 Mhz the mobo dont post :/
> 
> I test that in older bios and was working fine.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> if you set x39 without fid/did, can post?
> Bios updates may change your necesary voltage


Yup, thats how it actually managed to post. 39 multiplier fixed works fine.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Yup, thats how it actually managed to post. 39 multiplier fixed works fine.


x39, if do you use Did with 8 your fid is 9C

39*8=312/2=156 to hex 9C

right? or do you use other did number?


----------



## crakej

It's bios day! Keep your fingers crossed - we might have a bios capable of rock solid 3200 for all without having to work so much out and use silly settings! (Mine is still not solid at 3200!)

We can but live in hope - CH6 got one last week....


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It's bios day! Keep your fingers crossed - we might have a bios capable of rock solid 3200 for all without having to work so much out and use silly settings! (Mine is still not solid at 3200!)
> 
> We can but live in hope - CH6 got one last week....


Whoever finds it first gets a cookie !!! (if close enough, a beer) !!!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Whoever finds it first gets a cookie !!! (if close enough, a beer) !!!


I have a feeling, if we get one (and a beta is fine ASUS!) it will be @Reous who finds it first!


----------



## chroniclard

Is HwInfo stable? Had a couple of kernal power failures, so far only when HWInfo has been running.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Is HwInfo stable? Had a couple of kernal power failures, so far only when HWInfo has been running.


It depends. Some some people is it stable but on other systems it causes blackscreens. I would not use it if you have issues with it or disable critical readings.


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> It depends. Some some people is it stable but on other systems it causes blackscreens. I would not use it if you have issues with it or disable critical readings.


Ok, thanks. Stopped using it for now, see if I still get any errors.


----------



## Bo55

For me, im looking forward to some advancements in memory stability and getting my memory solid at 3466 c14 stable in the next bios update. To be able to get 3600 ram at least working would be ideal as its only memory frequencies above 3333mhz that is left to get working properly, everything else is working fine.


----------



## xinsic

whats the best settings for zen1600 stable overclocking on 3.8 or 3.9 hz so far on bios version 0805 ?


----------



## mat9v

So, today I got a new Wattmeter from mail order and lo and behold, my system power usage at idle magically dropped from over 100W to just 79W. Now at least it makes sense with 7 SSDs/HDDs and other hardware I have (including 200mm fans). So I did a little crush test with my old one out of frustration and I'm happy to say it did not survive 10 pounds hammer to the "head"








On another topic, I'm beginning to regret not buying 1800X as there is no way (AFAIK) to dedicate for example 2-4 cores to boost to 4Ghz while others stay at 3.6Ghz - it would be fun to bind games to fast cores and leave system tasks on slower ones....


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinsic*
> 
> whats the best settings for zen1600 stable overclocking on 3.8 or 3.9 hz so far on bios version 0805 ?


each chip is different.

my cpu (1600 non X version) work at 1.35v (LLC1)
With 0.994v SoC (llc1)

but your cpu can use more or less vcore.

phases in extreme and his speed 600mhz
vrm T.probe.

with cooler stock i had high temp but full stable (85c with stress test... its risky. for 24/7 i use [email protected] with very low temps







)


----------



## xinsic

nice .. but do i have to set the did etc or leave them auto ?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinsic*
> 
> nice .. but do i have to set the did etc or leave them auto ?


i use fid/did auto, only change multiplier


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinsic*
> 
> nice .. but do i have to set the did etc or leave them auto ?


Auto is better IMHO. Leave that Auto and use only the multiplier, the system will automatically set FID and DID accordingly.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> So, today I got a new Wattmeter from mail order and lo and behold, my system power usage at idle magically dropped from over 100W to just 79W. Now at least it makes sense with 7 SSDs/HDDs and other hardware I have (including 200mm fans). So I did a little crush test with my old one out of frustration and I'm happy to say it did not survive 10 pounds hammer to the "head"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another topic, I'm beginning to regret not buying 1800X as there is no way (AFAIK) to dedicate for example 2-4 cores to boost to 4Ghz while others stay at 3.6Ghz - it would be fun to bind games to fast cores and leave system tasks on slower ones....


can't you change specific cores to run at different rate than others at ryzen master utility?


----------



## xinsic

okey. but i couldnt adjust the ratio manually neither the cpu voltage even if i choose manual or offset there was another box i cannot remember it but there were two options * TPUI TPUii . when i choose TPU1 it set my core to 3.5 and the second to 3.6 but i couldnt adjust the voltage and now the voltage is bouncing from 1.390 to 1.410


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> can't you change specific cores to run at different rate than others at ryzen master utility?


No, I can't do that - every time I change one core, all others follow. More importantly I can't change voltages independantly for every core and such a thing happens automatically in auto XFR mode.
I can OC using P-States and do for example 3.8Ghz for P0 and 3Ghz for P1 and then bind the game to cores 0-3 and they will boost to 3.8Ghz while the other ones will probably hover between 3 and 3.8Ghz - but I can't force such behavior by hand, I can't set max P-State for every core individually or even set max frequency for each core.


----------



## chroniclard

Gah, still crashing without HWinfo so its not that.

Seems I can work for an hour or so then poof, resets/black screen. Have to turn off the power supply to reboot.

Bad overclock or something else?

First off, dropped the overclock to 3800 to see if that does anything.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Gah, still crashing without HWinfo so its not that.
> 
> Seems I can work for an hour or so then poof, resets/black screen. Have to turn off the power supply to reboot.
> 
> Bad overclock or something else?
> 
> First off, dropped the overclock to 3800 to see if that does anything.


what's your reasoning to keep your clocks at 3.6? If it's voltages, you can get a really good clock around 1.275v, and any less than 1.35v is 100% safe for 24/7 while it should give you really good temps even with a cheap aftermarket cooler, while the extra 100 or so mhz won't really change your gaming experience.

For my 1600x i'm getting 1.275v at 3.9mhz, and 1.32v at 3.95 mhz, and getting 4mhz takes 1.42v+, if i was worried about power/heat i'd run it at 3.9mhz and be 100% happy, but i run it at 3.95 anyways.


----------



## crakej

It would be really helpful guys if you could put the details of your build in your signature, or better still go to your profile, scroll to the bottom and clock on

Create a new rig

Then we will all have most of the information we need to help each other.


----------



## Ziglez

Curious if anyone is having issues where they will crash to a black screen and have to turn power off and on. This is without and overclock and Ram set to the default 2400mhz.


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Curious if anyone is having issues where they will crash to a black screen and have to turn power off and on. This is without and overclock and Ram set to the default 2400mhz.


Yes I am. Have reset to default settings and then lowered my pstate overclock. Seeing how it goes now.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinsic*
> 
> okey. but i couldnt adjust the ratio manually neither the cpu voltage even if i choose manual or offset there was another box i cannot remember it but there were two options * TPUI TPUii . when i choose TPU1 it set my core to 3.5 and the second to 3.6 but i couldnt adjust the voltage and now the voltage is bouncing from 1.390 to 1.410


TPU is automatized overclock (very bad)

you can try with AI Suite ... its good, i use this and have [email protected] next step i go to bios and set this speed and vCore... test it... low vCore... test and i find 1.35 vCore (LLC1) for my OC.

but TPU (in bios) is bad for me.


----------



## crakej

I manually OC in the bios after setting to TPU II. If I don't do this, I get black screens and crashes - so I'm not sure what it does, but I need it for OCing.....

On another note - I was just looking, and i've never installed a bios on a Monday - Monday does always seem to be the build date, but not the release date. I have mostly downloaded new bios on weds or fridays


----------



## xinsic

Ok I got my zen 1600 stock cooler running on 3.5 and set my ram 2666 vengeance led and yeah i can say it's really stable for gaming and multi tasking

This is the best results so far after I tried going beyond and below.
But I don't know why my core voltage go up to 1.420 no matter how hard I tired I couldn't set a limit for it

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinsic*
> 
> Ok I got my zen 1600 stock cooler running on 3.5 and set my ram 2666 vengeance led and yeah i can say it's really stable for gaming and multi tasking
> 
> This is the best results so far after I tried going beyond and below.
> But I don't know why my core voltage go up to 1.420 no matter how hard I tired I couldn't set a limit for it
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


if you're just running stock, then the XFR will boost it up there for normal use. if you manually overclock it the it won't boost up there. you coulde asily overclock it to 3.7-3.8 without any issues on the stock cooler and a decent voltage range.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> On another note - I was just looking, and i've never installed a bios on a Monday - Monday does always seem to be the build date, but not the release date. I have mostly downloaded new bios on weds or fridays


Yeah i think there is no fixed day, sorry.

0604 Monday
0612 Monday
0803 Wednesday (Beta)
0805 Monday

But the Bios before came out on different days too.


----------



## xinsic

what voltage do you suggest i put or should i just leave it auto ? how about the rams speed any effect will happen if i kept same or should i aswell change it ?


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Plz iam in mess since a month my problem with 0805 complete
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Yeah i think there is no fixed day, sorry.
> 
> 0604 Monday
> 0612 Monday
> 0803 Wednesday (Beta)
> 0805 Monday
> 
> But the Bios before came out on different days too.


can help me in some thing i was before on bios 0612 and was smooth stable with very good temperature at load when i switched to 0805 it was a black day cant get stability on any voltages i was on before

imagine smooth stable 3.850 at 1.375 llc2 in 0805 iam trying until now to get 3.815 at 1.393 and not stable llc2 is bios 0805 not stable or recomended i eve get kernel power 41 and i changed my psu to new

but the problem remains is bios have llc issiues or not stable at alll even stability on stock setting randomly


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Yeah i think there is no fixed day, sorry.
> 
> 0604 Monday
> 0612 Monday
> 0803 Wednesday (Beta)
> 0805 Monday
> 
> But the Bios before came out on different days too.


No need for apology!







Unless you're an ASUS programmer that isn't doing his job!

I can't see why there's been no beta at least, unless development has ground to a complete halt...which we know it may have done, but for how long? I know others want more than 3200, but I would be really happy to have just that - 3200 *stable!* - which I still don't have on my samsung b-die! Tempted to put my dual rank Vengeance back in now i've learnt a bit more about it - should be quicker that single rank theoretically lol


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> No need for apology!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're an ASUS programmer that isn't doing his job!


I would pull out a new Bios every week if i am a Asus programmer







until it is stable.

Well last week i have ask the german Asus support for new Bios (also Agesa 1007) but nothing. They had no info about new Agesa 1007 from AMD so far and there was no new Beta Bios on their server.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> No need for apology!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're an ASUS programmer that isn't doing his job!
> 
> I can't see why there's been no beta at least, unless development has ground to a complete halt...which we know it may have done, but for how long? I know others want more than 3200, but I would be really happy to have just that - 3200 *stable!* - which I still don't have on my samsung b-die! Tempted to put my dual rank Vengeance back in now I've learnt a bit more about it - should be quicker that single rank theoretically lol


I think they are concentrating with all human resources on Threadripper debut and we will see markedly lower interest from Asus engineers for some time to come. There is also Vega to think about, they have not received even a final bios files for these cards, it will be very busy time for, really, all big hardware providers.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I think they are concentrating with all human resources on Threadripper debut and we will see markedly lower interest from Asus engineers for some time to come. There is also Vega to think about, they have not received even a final bios files for these cards, it will be very busy time for, really, all big hardware providers.


I know, but when I spend $$$ on a product, I expect it to work. I accept that as an early adopter there will be some teething problems, but 4 months in, I would have expected eveything to be working including 3200 ram, like it says on the box.

Almost any other product, you would expect to be fixed quickly. I do largely blame AMD for this - they havn't made it easy on suppliers of their hardware to get things ready for us, but then ASUS,Gigabyte etc etc are putting these products out knowing they're not really finished. And then you get this thing where CH6 users are being treated much better (bios released last week) than other users.

Other manufacturers have been much better at releasing new bios across their range. Just look though these pages https://www.techpowerup.com/235256/tpu-ryzen-bios-digest-issue-10 and see how MSI, Gigabyte and ASRock have released MUCH more that ASUS, and most importantly they cover all tiers of their products just as regularly (for the most part) as their top tier products.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I know, but when I spend $$$ on a product, I expect it to work. I accept that as an early adopter there will be some teething problems, but 4 months in, I would have expected eveything to be working including 3200 ram, like it says on the box.
> 
> Almost any other product, you would expect to be fixed quickly. I do largely blame AMD for this - they havn't made it easy on suppliers of their hardware to get things ready for us, but then ASUS,Gigabyte etc etc are putting these products out knowing they're not really finished. And then you get this thing where CH6 users are being treated much better (bios released last week) than other users.
> 
> Other manufacturers have been much better at releasing new bios across their range. Just look though these pages https://www.techpowerup.com/235256/tpu-ryzen-bios-digest-issue-10 and see how MSI, Gigabyte and ASRock have released MUCH more that ASUS, and most importantly they cover all tiers of their products just as regularly (for the most part) as their top tier products.


Oh yes, they are releasing bioses like mad (MSI I'm looking at you) because they are so broken they really need fixes. In contrast bioses for our Asus boards are a state of perfection. Anyway You may just be unlucky with your board/memory/cpu combo, I have no problem even with G.Skill Aegis based on Hynix memory, it not only works perfectly well it even allows me to OC memory (not much I grant you , but 3000>3066 instead of lowering to 2933 is not bad) and still it's perfectly stable. Asus can do nothing about AGESA, well they can implement it as fast as possible but if it does not address this particular combo, it will not work well. I'm guessing of course, maybe your memory is defective, it happens quite often unfortunately, did you try with other memory modules? You probably did all normal tests so maybe swapping if for a day with some borrowed modules could let you verify the culprit?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinsic*
> 
> what voltage do you suggest i put or should i just leave it auto ? how about the rams speed any effect will happen if i kept same or should i aswell change it ?


Anything below 1.35v will be a safe 24/7 clock. That means you can run the chip 24/7 without damaging its longevity. Although anything under 1.45v is safe too, but may shave a few years off the chip. That being said, going just above 1.45v probably is fine too (don't go too far otherwise there is a real risk of damaing your chip), just not really worth it. It's honestly best to just stick to your best overclock below 1.35v since these chips don't seem to scale well at all, and anything at 1.45v will not be worth it in terms of power usage and heat. To put that into perspective. stock voltages are like 1.2v, I can do 3.9 MHz at 1.275v, 3.95 MHz at 1.32v, 3.975 MHz at 1.385v and I haven't found a stable overclock for my 4.0 below 1.43v.

there is a thread for 1600 owners if you wanted to get more advice/talk about it more over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628508/official-ryzen-5-1600x-1600-1500x-1400-owners-club/1820#post_26256969 they'd be able to help you out more with overclocking specifics on your ryzen 5.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Oh yes, they are releasing bioses like mad (MSI I'm looking at you) because they are so broken they really need fixes. In contrast bioses for our Asus boards are a state of perfection. Anyway You may just be unlucky with your board/memory/cpu combo, I have no problem even with G.Skill Aegis based on Hynix memory, it not only works perfectly well it even allows me to OC memory (not much I grant you , but 3000>3066 instead of lowering to 2933 is not bad) and still it's perfectly stable. Asus can do nothing about AGESA, well they can implement it as fast as possible but if it does not address this particular combo, it will not work well. I'm guessing of course, maybe your memory is defective, it happens quite often unfortunately, did you try with other memory modules? You probably did all normal tests so maybe swapping if for a day with some borrowed modules could let you verify the culprit?


Well as nice as AGESA 1.0.0.7 would be, I'm not asking for that. I just want my (not very cheap) product to work as it should.

It is a fact that ASUS has released many, many more bios updates for CH6. It shouldn't matter what tier product you have, they should all work as advertised, not just the CH6. I have tested my memory 1 dimm at a time and they check out. They also run considerably faster in single channel mode.

By now I should just not have to run my ram at higher voltage than usual, messing with god know how many variables. This should have been done much more extensively by ASUS (and AMD!) before launch.You're satisfied with your set up, because it's working reliably, even though your ram isn't rated for that speed. For me, and many many others it just isn't ideal - myself I have 2 sets of ram, one of which is dual rank e-die and this one which is single rank samsung b-die and binned much higher than 3200, but it's still not reliable.

All I want is working products, and to be treated equal to other tiers


----------



## quisp65

My specs
Ryzen 7 1700
Asus Prime x370-pro
Corsair Vengeance 32 GB 2666 MHz CMK32GX4M2A2666C16

I'm getting a drop to black screen very infrequently (12-48hours) where I have to reset the computer. Hard to trouble shoot when it's this infrequent. Memory stability problems?

I set bios to run my ram at 2666mhz by using the default DOCP settings at 2666mhz .

Ran across someone else with my exact same system specs and he said upping Dram voltage to 1.30 made it stable for him.

Sound like a ram issue being this infrequent? I've now upped my ram to 1.30 volts from the default 1.20v it was before but part of me is telling myself I need to run the machine for days at "auto" 2133mhz to rule this being a ram stability problem?

Thoughts?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quisp65*
> 
> My specs
> Ryzen 7 1700
> Asus Prime x370-pro
> Corsair Vengeance 32 GB 2666 MHz CMK32GX4M2A2666C16
> 
> I'm getting a drop to black screen very infrequently (12-48hours) where I have to reset the computer. Hard to trouble shoot when it's this infrequent. Memory stability problems?
> 
> I set bios to run my ram at 2666mhz by using the default DOCP settings at 2666mhz .
> 
> Ran across someone else with my exact same system specs and he said upping Dram voltage to 1.30 made it stable for him.
> 
> Sound like a ram issue being this infrequent? I've now upped my ram to 1.30 volts from the default 1.20v it was before but part of me is telling myself I need to run the machine for days at "auto" 2133mhz to rule this being a ram stability problem?
> 
> Thoughts?


try to use SoC voltage 1.1v

*____________________________________*

hi people! i try new settings in my g.skill 3200 cl16 (hynix single rank) and i have 1 error for pass in memtest (8 errors in 10 hours or more)... this night i try with +0.01v.
Model: f4-3200c16d-16gtzb (2x8gb)
my old config is at 3066 14-15-15-31 full stable.

ps: error-bits (in hex) ever the same 00000800... i think it is not voltage problem, is bad timmings.


----------



## JDMJOSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quisp65*
> 
> My specs
> Ryzen 7 1700
> Asus Prime x370-pro
> Corsair Vengeance 32 GB 2666 MHz CMK32GX4M2A2666C16
> 
> I'm getting a drop to black screen very infrequently (12-48hours) where I have to reset the computer. Hard to trouble shoot when it's this infrequent. Memory stability problems?
> 
> I set bios to run my ram at 2666mhz by using the default DOCP settings at 2666mhz .
> 
> Ran across someone else with my exact same system specs and he said upping Dram voltage to 1.30 made it stable for him.
> 
> Sound like a ram issue being this infrequent? I've now upped my ram to 1.30 volts from the default 1.20v it was before but part of me is telling myself I need to run the machine for days at "auto" 2133mhz to rule this being a ram stability problem?
> 
> Thoughts?


Same thing here for me on a very similar setup only my issue occurs on soft reboots. Once I'm into windows my system is rock solid stable, but soft resets give me all sorts of black screens, power cycling and post failures. I've run 8hrs of memtest86 without issue. Setting the SOC @1.1v and mem @1.3 doesn't seem to help either. Pulling my hair out trying to figure this out. Going to turn off DOCP and run at default timings and 2166 to see whats up. Power supply was recently replaced with a Evga Supernova P2 850w so its definetly not that either. Also tried reseating the motherboard, memory and video card to no avail.

Ryzen 7 1700 (3.8ghz @1.295v)
Asus Prime x370-pro (0805)
Corsair Vengeance 32 GB 2666 MHz CMK16GX4M2A2666C16 (2666mhz @1.30v)
SOC 1.1v


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDMJOSH*
> 
> Same thing here for me on a very similar setup only my issue occurs on soft reboots. Once I'm into windows my system is rock solid stable, but soft resets give me all sorts of black screens, power cycling and post failures. I've run 8hrs of memtest86 without issue. Setting the SOC @1.1v and mem @1.3 doesn't seem to help either. Pulling my hair out trying to figure this out. Going to turn off DOCP and run at default timings and 2166 to see whats up. Power supply was recently replaced with a Evga Supernova P2 850w so its definetly not that either. Also tried reseating the motherboard, memory and video card to no avail.
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700 (3.8ghz @1.295v)
> Asus Prime x370-pro (0805)
> Corsair Vengeance 32 GB 2666 MHz CMK16GX4M2A2666C16 (2666mhz @1.30v)
> SOC 1.1v


some cold boot issues is PROCODT auto or bad in ram settings. but if you dont know your correct setting dont change.

chips in your ram? hynix or samsung? dual rank i think


----------



## JDMJOSH

SK Hynix, I have 2 sticks of the same ram in my other build I beleive is Samsung. Going to swap and see whats up. What setting do you recommend for PROCODT? I beleive amd says stick to between 40-60ohms. I could be wrong on that


----------



## chroniclard

Do people use offset or a straight up voltage for overclocking?
Should I be changing LLC to try and get stable overclocks?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDMJOSH*
> 
> SK Hynix, I have 2 sticks of the same ram in my other build I beleive is Samsung. Going to swap and see whats up. What setting do you recommend for PROCODT? I beleive amd says stick to between 40-60ohms. I could be wrong on that


yes 40-60ohm in my ram 53.3 but it is single rank in your stick dual rank i dont know... i post a quote yesterday i believe... one minute i search

4 days ago... xD



(hw luxx info.)


----------



## quisp65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> try to use SoC voltage 1.1v
> 
> *____________________________________*
> 
> hi people! i try new settings in my g.skill 3200 cl16 (hynix single rank) and i have 1 error for pass in memtest (8 errors in 10 hours or more)... this night i try with +0.01v.
> Model: f4-3200c16d-16gtzb (2x8gb)
> my old config is at 3066 14-15-15-31 full stable.
> 
> ps: error-bits (in hex) ever the same 00000800... i think it is not voltage problem, is bad timmings.


Thanks,

Reread up on SOC voltages and many say SOC is a good place to start. Given I can go 48 hours before a problem I probably need to go a week on each change before I decide if it's stable. At least I'll have this problem fixed by 2018









I'm leaning towards first making sure I am completely stable at 2133mhz. If I can go a week without dropping to a black screen at 2133mhz then I know my problem was trying to get my memory to run at 2666mhz.


----------



## garretsw

Anyone out there have any insight on this? On Hwinfo64 there are two voltage readouts one labeled CPU CORE VOLTAGE (SVI2 TFN) and VDDCR CPU. I believe SVI2 TFN is the correct one. Am I wrong in assuming that. If the recommended voltage to stay below is 1.45 then should I follow SVI2 TFN or VDDCR to stay below. VDDCR has a lot of random spikes, sometimes above 1.45v, while under load. Should I just Ignore VDDCR and focus on SVI2 TFN? Thanks.


----------



## Keith Myers

Correct. Ignore the motherboard I/O chip sensors and pay attention only to SVI2 TFN values. Those are derived directly from the internal telemetry of the Ryzen CPU.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Anyone out there have any insight on this? On Hwinfo64 there are two voltage readouts one labeled CPU CORE VOLTAGE (SVI2 TFN) and VDDCR CPU. I believe SVI2 TFN is the correct one. Am I wrong in assuming that. If the recommended voltage to stay below is 1.45 then should I follow SVI2 TFN or VDDCR to stay below. VDDCR has a lot of random spikes, sometimes above 1.45v, while under load. Should I just Ignore VDDCR and focus on SVI2 TFN? Thanks.


VDDCR is a motherboard sensor that tells what voltage VRM is supplying to CPU.
SVI2 TFN is an CPU internal sensor that tells what voltage is going to the cores.
The difference is because of voltage loss between VRMs and CPU, it is this loss that is being compensated for by Load Line Calibration (LLC) and to date the best way for the CPU to get what you have set in bios is to set LLC level 3. Someone tested it on oscilloscope and it does not cause voltage spikes when changing load and cpu states.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> VDDCR is a motherboard sensor that tells what voltage VRM is supplying to CPU.
> SVI2 TFN is an CPU internal sensor that tells what voltage is going to the cores.
> The difference is because of voltage loss between VRMs and CPU, it is this loss that is being compensated for by Load Line Calibration (LLC) and to date the best way for the CPU to get what you have set in bios is to set LLC level 3. Someone tested it on oscilloscope and it does not cause voltage spikes when changing load and cpu states.


I've tested the LLC 5 with an oscilloscope too, and I didn't find any peak that could damage the CPU.
In fact, the peaks and fluctuations of the core voltage do not depend on the LLC level.
The purpose of my tests was to find out if LLC 5 could be dangerous to the CPU or the MB, even slightly, but I've found nothing that could harm the hardware so I went back to LLC 5 that provides a perfectly stable Vcore regardless the CPU load.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/2370#post_26243663


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've tested the LLC 5 with an oscilloscope too, and I didn't find any peak that could damage the CPU.
> In fact, the peaks and fluctuations of the core voltage do not depend on the LLC level.
> The purpose of my tests was to find out if LLC 5 could be dangerous to the CPU or the MB, even slightly, but I've found nothing that could harm the hardware so I went back to LLC 5 that provides a perfectly stable Vcore regardless the CPU load.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/2370#post_26243663


Thanks for the posting the link to your tests again. I went back and read through them again looking for just what with and how did you fully load the chip. It was never mentioned or I'm blind and cannot see that info. What were the programs used to fully load the chip please. I mainly want to know whether the load is related at all/if any of the programs I constantly use. I don't use any of the normal programs referenced in the forums is why I ask.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Thanks for the posting the link to your tests again. I went back and read through them again looking for just what with and how did you fully load the chip. It was never mentioned or I'm blind and cannot see that info. What were the programs used to fully load the chip please. I mainly want to know whether the load is related at all/if any of the programs I constantly use. I don't use any of the normal programs referenced in the forums is why I ask.


I used OCCT in Linpack mode with AVX support, one of the heaviest load for the CPU.
Off course, with a lighter load, the voltage loss between the MB and the CPU would be lower, but the same LLC level compensates entirely this loss regardless the load.
This optimal LLC level is the #5 for my setup, but it could be different on another one.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I used OCCT in Linpack mode with AVX support, one of the heaviest load for the CPU.
> Off course, with a lighter load, the voltage loss between the MB and the CPU would be lower, but the same LLC level compensates entirely this loss regardless the load.
> This optimal LLC level is the #5 for my setup, but it could be different on another one.


Ah great, that is my preferred quick test program because it most accurately reflects my normal constant AVX loading of my distributed computing programs. OCCT Linpack with AVX really stresses the chip and system thermals which is what I need to see if the system is stable with my normal programs. I feel good about your test results now.


----------



## crakej

So I spent some time today trying to get my ram reliable at 3200 or 3333 with no luck. one of the settings I was playing with was CLDO_VDDP. I started at 950mv and my first test was promising - I only lost 2 cores in P95. I tried rebooting to see if it would hold, and although I booted fine, P95 was a mess with most cores failing almost immediately.

The Stilt says that this setting can be very granular - so I tested every setting between 900 and 1000mv, in jumps of 5mv. I note that one of the stilts' settings is something like 937mv. Is this setting so granular that I have to test every single setting between 900 and 1000mv individually? Please say no! Has anyone else found stability on this board by using CLDO_VDDP setting in the custom bios to avoid a memory hole?

I'm leaving ProcODT at auto, but maybe I should set it in conjunction with my CLDO_VDDP efforts?

I also discovered today that the ram I'm using now - sammy b-die single rank - won't even boot with auto timing settings like my Vengeance LPX did at 3066 (dual rank e-die) at the release of 803/805.

Will see what speed they boot at automatically tomorrow, but (besides attaining an usable, unreliable) 3200, I'm surprised I can't get my 4266s any further. I might pop the Vengeance back in tomorrow and see what I can do with those.


----------



## weyburn

So i'm getting my mobo tomorrow, just wanted to make sure the latest bios is doing pretty good? or is there an older version that's performed better?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> So i'm getting my mobo tomorrow, just wanted to make sure the latest bios is doing pretty good? or is there an older version that's performed better?


im pref 805 Bios (the last bios)
my ram dont work at 3200mhz but his clock is 3066 (low timmings) not bad.

each ram is different in each motherboard.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So I spent some time today trying to get my ram reliable at 3200 or 3333 with no luck. one of the settings I was playing with was CLDO_VDDP. I started at 950mv and my first test was promising - I only lost 2 cores in P95. I tried rebooting to see if it would hold, and although I booted fine, P95 was a mess with most cores failing almost immediately.
> 
> The Stilt says that this setting can be very granular - so I tested every setting between 900 and 1000mv, in jumps of 5mv. I note that one of the stilts' settings is something like 937mv. Is this setting so granular that I have to test every single setting between 900 and 1000mv individually? Please say no! Has anyone else found stability on this board by using CLDO_VDDP setting in the custom bios to avoid a memory hole?
> 
> I'm leaving ProcODT at auto, but maybe I should set it in conjunction with my CLDO_VDDP efforts?
> 
> I also discovered today that the ram I'm using now - sammy b-die single rank - won't even boot with auto timing settings like my Vengeance LPX did at 3066 (dual rank e-die) at the release of 803/805.
> 
> Will see what speed they boot at automatically tomorrow, but (besides attaining an usable, unreliable) 3200, I'm surprised I can't get my 4266s any further. I might pop the Vengeance back in tomorrow and see what I can do with those.


Well, with b dies and no go for 3200 mhz may be its not the mobo or ram but the IMC :/


----------



## ZeNch

hi! 3AM (GMT -3) and im here... testing my ram.

In each test i have less errors my ram say "voltage, give me more voltage" and im cant say not.

Manufacturer: G.Skill
Model: F4-3200c16-16GTZB (2*8gb)
Single Rank
Chips: Hynix
Timmings: DOCP with manual setting
*Gear Down Mode: Disable
*ProcODT: Auto (but i try with manual settings tomorrow)
i dont remember if use 1t 2t or auto
Voltage: 1.38

I test it in this momment

50 minutes Memtest86+ without errors for now

Im in the good way


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> hi! 3AM (GMT -3) and im here... testing my ram.
> 
> In each test i have less errors my ram say "voltage, give me more voltage" and im cant say not.
> 
> Manufacturer: G.Skill
> Model: F4-3200c16-16GTZB (2*8gb)
> Single Rank
> Chips: Hynix
> Timmings: DOCP with manual setting
> Voltage: 1.38
> 
> I test it in this momment
> 
> 50 minutes Memtest86+ without errors for now


Please share your full results when done. I have the same set of ram and would like to know your results. So far I can only get 2933 mhz 1.4v dramv 1.1 soc 16-18-18-38-2t rock solid stable. i would love to get 3200mhz but I cannot even boot with it. 3066 mhz boots but is full of errors. still this is a huge gain compared to the 2666 mhz i could get on the OG bios


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Please share your full results when done. I have the same set of ram and would like to know your results. So far I can only get 2933 mhz 1.4v dramv 1.1 soc 16-18-18-38-2t rock solid stable. i would love to get 3200mhz but I cannot even boot with it. 3066 mhz boots but is full of errors. still this is a huge gain compared to the 2666 mhz i could get on the OG bios


1.4???? what Bios version? voltage soc? wow

Ok, when i find full stable ram at 3200 i notice it in this thread.

My ram is rock solid stable with 3066...
ProcODT 53.3
voltage 1.36
timmings 14-15-15-15-31-1T
SoC voltage 0.994 (LLC1).

if my ram get 3200mhz stable i am try to reduce my timmings again.


----------



## sakae48

strange that 3200 stick needs 1.4v on 2933 cl16. my 2400 gskill ripjaws needs 1.37v for 2933 cl18 with 1.1v SoC and 53.3Ohm ProcODT


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Well, with b dies and no go for 3200 mhz may be its not the mobo or ram but the IMC :/


Ram is tested in single channel. Also rock solid at 3066. I'm not the only one who is not *totally* stable at 3200 sadly. My LPX also performs as expected so imc is ok.


----------



## senna89

Hi guys
I have 1700x + Asus x370 PRO + G.Skill FlareX 3200CL14
*But lately i have a problem*

With the last mainboard bios 805 i finally can use the DOCP profile of my RAM, before was impossible ( no boot ).

Now, the situation is no longer good. BF1 after the last update tends crash ( "_BF1 has stop working_" message ), this only if i use DOCP profile, if i try to disable it the game return perfectly stable, so i think to be unstable but i dont know if is the RAM or CPU.

*What are the parameters i can act to fix it ?*


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So I spent some time today trying to get my ram reliable at 3200 or 3333 with no luck. one of the settings I was playing with was CLDO_VDDP...


I fought with CLDO_VDDP yesterday too.
Until today, I've never, ever, managed to get my HOF 3600 C17 perfectly stable at 3200, despite I tried almost anything.

One key to achieve this goal has been the BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt options.
By default:
BGS = enabled
BGSA = disabled

But Single Rank sticks run much better with the opposite values:
BGS = disabled
BGSA = enabled

I gave up to SOC voltage because its value (between 0,9 and 1,15V) never had any effect on the RAM stability.
Perhaps 1,2V would have work but I hate high SOC voltages: too much heat and power consumption.
Sometimes, a higher voltage looks like more unstable.

So I spent an insane time playing with the timings, every of them, not only the main ones.
I found out that relaxing them usually don't improve the stability. It can even ruins it.
The purpose was to find the right value for each of them but as many of them are somehow related to each other, I was many time on the verge to give up.

But thanks to The Stilt, his timings ("3200 safe" and "3200 fast") have been a huge help.

I used the 3200 fast timings to get more many errors, to spend less time adjusting the CLDO_VDDP.
The best value for CLDO_VDDP depends on the RAM frequency, so it has to be searched at the frequency we plan to use finally.

For each value, I've launched an heavy memory stability test, to evaluate the stability amount of instability.
First, I modified CLDO_VDDP by +/- 5 mV.
After I found the two values giving the better results, I've tested the values between them by +/- 1 mV.
The final result is 944 mV.

I have to do more tests to be sure my RAM is really stable but as far I've already gone, especially after a 3600% completion of HCI Memtest through 16 instances, each testing 880 Mb, no error has been found, despite the "3200 fast" timings.
So I feel like I've reached the Graal










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












SOC voltage: 0.95V
SOC Switching Frequency: 600 kHz
SOC Power Phase Control: Extreme
ProcODT: 53.3 ohms
CLDO_VDDP: 944 mV
DRAM Voltage: 1,35V
VTTDDR: 0.68V


----------



## chroniclard

What RAM are you running Lermite?

Cant get mine stable above 2933, never tried altering the CLDO_VDDP, phase or switching frequency though.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I fought with CLDO_VDDP yesterday too.
> Until today, I've never, ever, managed to get my HOF 3600 C17 perfectly stable at 3200, despite I tried almost anything.
> 
> One key to achieve this goal has been the BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt options.
> By default:
> BGS = enabled
> BGSA = disabled
> 
> But Single Rank sticks run much better with the opposite values:
> BGS = disabled
> BGSA = enabled
> 
> I gave up to SOC voltage because its value (between 0,9 and 1,15V) never had any effect on the RAM stability.
> Perhaps 1,2V would have work but I hate high SOC voltages: too much heat and power consumption.
> Sometimes, a higher voltage looks like more unstable.
> 
> So I spent an insane time playing with the timings, every of them, not only the main ones.
> I found out that relaxing them usually don't improve the stability. It can even ruins it.
> The purpose was to find the right value for each of them but as many of them are somehow related to each other, I was many time on the verge to give up.
> 
> But thanks to The Stilt, his timings ("3200 safe" and "3200 fast") have been a huge help.
> 
> I used the 3200 fast timings to get more many errors, to spend less time adjusting the CLDO_VDDP.
> The best value for CLDO_VDDP depends on the RAM frequency, so it has to be searched at the frequency we plan to use finally.
> 
> For each value, I've launched an heavy memory stability test, to evaluate the stability amount of instability.
> First, I modified CLDO_VDDP by +/- 5 mV.
> After I found the two values giving the better results, I've tested the values between them by +/- 1 mV.
> The final result is 944 mV.
> 
> I have to do more tests to be sure my RAM is really stable but as far I've already gone, especially after a 3600% completion of HCI Memtest through 16 instances, each testing 880 Mb, no error has been found, despite the "3200 fast" timings.
> So I feel like I've reached the Graal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOC voltage: 0.95V
> SOC Switching Frequency: 600 kHz
> SOC Power Phase Control: Extreme
> ProcODT: 53.3 ohms
> CLDO_VDDP: 944 mV
> DRAM Voltage: 1,35V
> VTTDDR: 0.68V


Congrats!







Very helpful - at least it gives me the confidence to go on and get stable. think my sweetspot is around 950 - I just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing this for nothing!

You have BGSA enabled all the time?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> What RAM are you running Lermite?
> 
> Cant get mine stable above 2933, never tried altering the CLDO_VDDP, phase or switching frequency though.


Most people have their cpu phase on at least optimized, if not extreme. SoC on optimized.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> What RAM are you running Lermite?
> 
> Cant get mine stable above 2933, never tried altering the CLDO_VDDP, phase or switching frequency though.


MIne is the HOF 3600 17-18-18-18-38 HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C.
One of these stick is weaker than the other, and such is one my the IMC of my 1700, because these sticks only works if they are mounted in a specific order.
With the exchanged sticks, I don't even boot in safe mode at 2133.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very helpful - at least it gives me the confidence to go on and get stable. think my sweetspot is around 950 - I just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing this for nothing!
> 
> You have BGSA enabled all the time?


Yes, as these setting had proven to be very helpfull to get my RAM stable, I remained stuck to BGS disabled and BGSA enabled.

BGS and BGSA are one of the first parameters to set.
The VLDO_VDDP is the last one, non only because the time it requires to be set, but because its right value will bring stability only if all the other parameter, especially the timings, all have their right values.

One of the mistakes I've done a few weeks ago was to set the CLDO_VDDP while my RAM was at 3333 Mhz, and much unstable of course.
I didn't know yet the right CLDO_VDDP value depended on the RAM frequency.
Seeking for it at 3200 Mhz was the final key to my RAM stability.

In case I would end up by gettings RAM errors despite all the successful tests I've already done, I'll switch back to the "3200 safe" timings to get everything run smoothly and safely.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Timings *3200 safe* from The Stilt:
















Timings *3200 fast* from The Stilt, my actual ones:


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Most people have their cpu phase on at least optimized, if not extreme. SoC on optimized.


Yes, I was used to do the same until I read that the "Extreme" setting would stress much less the VRM than "Optimized", while providing more stability.
Since, my CPU and SOC power phase controls are both to Extreme.


----------



## ZeNch

wait wait wait!
I said this Yesterday in the night and the train of stability wait for me and my rams xD

6 hours 51 minutes without errors (memtest86+ 5.01 boot version) in some hours i post full ram settings but the most important is his voltage (1.38) (each ram may be different).


----------



## ZeNch

*NOOOOOO i write this post but in windows i have a reboot one time.
This happened in Speedtest web (in Mozilla) (to test ethernet speed).

I need other day to test.*

Stability Test G. Skill *F4-3200C16D-16GTZB*
Chips: Hynix
Single Rank
M-Die
Speed for this test: 3200mhz

Test (7 Hours 38 minutes... 6 PASS 0 Errors)


Bios Settings:
I select DOCP and change Voltage to 1.38 and set this timmings:





Taiphoon Screenshot:


*
I use 1.1 in Soc (i try undervolt it in the next test).
I dont know if Cmd2T work fine with 1T i try 2T to find stability in less attempts.
I have problem with COLD BOOT sometimes but this is why i dont config ProcODT (im sure) i test it later.
I reduce this timmings in the last step of my tests
*

I need more test but not bad...


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So I spent some time today trying to get my ram reliable at 3200 or 3333 with no luck. one of the settings I was playing with was CLDO_VDDP. I started at 950mv and my first test was promising - I only lost 2 cores in P95. I tried rebooting to see if it would hold, and although I booted fine, P95 was a mess with most cores failing almost immediately.
> 
> The Stilt says that this setting can be very granular - so I tested every setting between 900 and 1000mv, in jumps of 5mv. I note that one of the stilts' settings is something like 937mv. Is this setting so granular that I have to test every single setting between 900 and 1000mv individually? Please say no! Has anyone else found stability on this board by using CLDO_VDDP setting in the custom bios to avoid a memory hole?
> 
> I'm leaving ProcODT at auto, but maybe I should set it in conjunction with my CLDO_VDDP efforts?
> 
> I also discovered today that the ram I'm using now - sammy b-die single rank - won't even boot with auto timing settings like my Vengeance LPX did at 3066 (dual rank e-die) at the release of 803/805.
> 
> Will see what speed they boot at automatically tomorrow, but (besides attaining an usable, unreliable) 3200, I'm surprised I can't get my 4266s any further. I might pop the Vengeance back in tomorrow and see what I can do with those.


I dont have a modded bios so i cant adjust CLDO_VDDP, so mine is stock setting. I believe this is where a clear cmos may help. Literally take the battery out instead of shorting the two pins on the board. Wait 10mins and put it back in. Load optimised defaults save exit and then jump back in to reconfigure. Id start with 14-14-14-14-34 1t at 3200, set your dram voltages, save and reset. See if itl bench. If it does, go back and adjust frequency. Ive got 3333mhz held down just fine with 14-14-14-14-28 1T, ProcODT at 53.3, geardown disabled, dram voltage at 1.38v. Can only try i guess.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> im pref 805 Bios (the last bios)
> my ram dont work at 3200mhz but his clock is 3066 (low timmings) not bad.
> 
> each ram is different in each motherboard.


sweet thanks. i'm not too worried about my ram, the compatibility chart says it can run my ram at 3200.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> sweet thanks. i'm not too worried about my ram, the compatibility chart says it can run my ram at 3200.


My RAM was in the QVL of my motherboard too, listed as compliant with DOCP 3200, but I had to fight as hell to make it stable at this frequency, with parameters only available in the modded bios by Reous, such CLDO_VDDP, Bank Group Swap and Bank Group Swap Alt.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My RAM was in the QVL of my motherboard too, listed as compliant with DOCP 3200, but I had to fight as hell to make it stable at this frequency, with parameters only available in the modded bios by Reous, such CLDO_VDDP, Bank Group Swap and Bank Group Swap Alt.


Thats mildly disconcerning, but with my b350 I hit 3200 easy, with my msi x370 I only could hit 2933 albiet without any added voltages, so honestly I'm confident I can hot at least 2933 and the difference between 2933 and 3200 is minimal. But regardless there's a video on YouTube from an and guy explaining best ways to overclock your ram, and I'd assume this board has the correct settings to overclock it properly


----------



## crakej

well for me so far turning on BSGA brought a bit more stability, but my timings are not tight, in particular rdrdSCL ans wrwrSCL which the stilt has at 2 even in his safe settings - I have them at 6 currently. Instead of losing cores in P95, it ran for about 20 mins and ended with black screen needing reset, which could be voltage, but I'm yet to be convinced of that.

Tried the 3333 safe settings and saw more stability there as well.

Maybe blackout time is cldo_vddp time?




Also, see how I have asymmetric settings in mem timings? sometimes the setting above that is affected as well!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Also, see how I have asymmetric settings in mem timings? sometimes the setting above that is affected as well!


When I let tRDWR et tWRRD on Auto, the values of one of them are asymmetrical but it did never prevent my RAM to be stable.

Now, every of my timings are set manually, which got rid of this persistent asymmetry.

About tRDRDSCL, mine on Auto was also set at 6.
Its is 2 only since I set is manually according the the timings of The Stilt.
Off course, the same goes for TWRWRSCL.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> When I let tRDWR et tWRRD on Auto, the values of one of them are asymmetrical but it did never prevent my RAM to be stable.
> 
> Now, every of my timings are set manually, which got rid of this persistent asymmetry.
> 
> About tRDRDSCL, mine on Auto was also set at 6.
> Its is 2 only since I set is manually according the the timings of The Stilt.
> Off course, the same goes for TWRWRSCL.


Good to know I can probably tighten mine up a bit. Do you think the black screen is lack of power? or goofy timings??


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Good to know I can probably tighten mine up a bit. Do you think the black screen is lack of power? or goofy timings??


Most of the time, an error from the RAM ends up by "This application have ended unexpectedly" or a BOSD.
A black screen or a crash so deep that only the physical switch of the power supply can bring the computer back to life, can come from anything.
A wild reboot can come from anything too, but to power supply could be implied, in more of the CPU and the RAM.

The only way to know what is the cause of these kinds of issue is to lowering the CPU frequency or/and increasing its core voltage to test the RAM, or decreasing the RAM frequency with all its timing on Auto to test the CPU alone.
It the issue come again in both case, replacing the power supply by a spare one is the best test to verify it.
A monitoring with HWiNFO can not show all that can be wrong on a power supply, but a 12V that goes below 11,6V or a 5V below 4,75V is abnormal and can cause frequent wild reboots.


----------



## crakej

My voltages are ok.....I think - 11.9 and 4.9 idle, 11.8 and 4.8 load.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Most of the time, an error from the RAM ends up by "This application have ended unexpectedly" or a BOSD.
> A black screen or a crash so deep that only the physical switch of the power supply can bring the computer back to life, can come from anything.
> A wild reboot can come from anything too, but to power supply could be implied, in more of the CPU and the RAM.
> 
> The only way to know what is the cause of these kinds of issue is to lowering the CPU frequency or/and increasing its core voltage to test the RAM, or decreasing the RAM frequency with all its timing on Auto to test the CPU alone.
> It the issue come again in both case, replacing the power supply by a spare one is the best test to verify it.
> A monitoring with HWiNFO can not show all that can be wrong on a power supply, but a 12V that goes below 11,6V or a 5V below 4,75V is abnormal and can cause frequent wild reboots.


The problem with testing memory stability is that some errors happen in IMC and not in the memory chip. So tests may not show the problems with memory stability when you lower CPU clock.
For me the best way is to keep CPU at high overclock and boot into pendrive with Memtest86+ v7.3 (UEFI version) - it allows me to test memory with all cores enabled and at high CPU clock (all cores are concurrently accessing memory), that way I have spotted that SoC voltage of 1.0V was not enough for my memory, it caused errors during "copy" tests. When the CPU was at stock, the errors were not present. The most demanding test for memory is "Rowhammer", it found errors with my timings that were never shown in any other test, I had to lower tRRDL from 7 to 8 or suffer errors there and random black screens (sometimes blue screens too).
I wish I had some concrete explanation of how all those timings depend on each other - when one is a sum of two others +1 tick to keep safe or something like that. Anyone came across of something like that?


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> strange that 3200 stick needs 1.4v on 2933 cl16. my 2400 gskill ripjaws needs 1.37v for 2933 cl18 with 1.1v SoC and 53.3Ohm ProcODT


I could probably drop the voltage down a bit but I don't want to test it right now. My main concern is getting 3200 mhz stable which seems impossible ATM. I could probably drop it down to around 1.35-1.37v but 1.4v doesn't concern me. Now if it was 1.45 or higher there would be some major problems.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> The problem with testing memory stability is that some errors happen in IMC and not in the memory chip. So tests may not show the problems with memory stability when you lower CPU clock.
> For me the best way is to keep CPU at high overclock and boot into pendrive with Memtest86+ v7.3 (UEFI version) - it allows me to test memory with all cores enabled and at high CPU clock (all cores are concurrently accessing memory), that way I have spotted that SoC voltage of 1.0V was not enough for my memory, it caused errors during "copy" tests. When the CPU was at stock, the errors were not present. The most demanding test for memory is "Rowhammer", it found errors with my timings that were never shown in any other test, I had to lower tRRDL from 7 to 8 or suffer errors there and random black screens (sometimes blue screens too).
> I wish I had some concrete explanation of how all those timings depend on each other - when one is a sum of two others +1 tick to keep safe or something like that. Anyone came across of something like that?


So if i dont get any error with memtest (boot version) (7 hours 40 minutes of test in my instance) but in windows yes, my problem is voltage SoC? (in theory)

if this is correct i get 3200mhz tomorrow probably.

im get unstable settings in Bios if i change ram settings with bad settings, Although I put back the stable values.

Reset Bios + my settings and i had stable oc again. Im confused.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> So if i dont get any error with memtest (boot version) (7 hours 40 minutes of test in my instance) but in windows yes, my problem is voltage SoC? (in theory)
> 
> if this is correct i get 3200mhz tomorrow probably.
> 
> im get unstable settings in Bios if i change ram settings with bad settings, Although I put back the stable values.
> 
> Reset Bios + my settings and i had stable oc again. Im confused.


Ryzen setup with it's memory problems is confusing. I have G.Skill Aegis 3000 modules based on Hynix chips, I'm unable to get them stable in any way at 3066 and it only booted at 3200 twice in all the time I was playing with it (completely unstable too).
So today I tried to keep stability at lowest possible voltage, before I had them at 1.35V for memory 1.1V for SoC and 43Ohm ProcODT.
Now I attempted to keep SoC as low as possible and set it at 1.05V and got to testing. Memory voltage I kept at 1.35 as that is the XMP rating for these Hynix modules but I started testing ProcODT values. Auto got me "no post" 40Ohm was posting but unstable, so was 43Ohm, 48 was better and finally 53 was fully stable, anything above that got me "no post". So I lowered SoC voltage to 1V and back to testing - it seems that lower voltage on SoC changes things for ProcODT as well as I had "no post" for 40 and 43Ohm, 48 was somewhat stable and again 53 was fully stable. But this time 60Ohm is stable as well but above that - "no post". It took me more then 12 hours to find a stable setting but it seems to be working fine and it saves me 7W of power (along with a nice drop in temperatures under load). Keeping in mind that I'm using AMD cooler that I got with R1700 and CPU is clocked at 3.8Ghz it is a welcome change


----------



## ZeNch

i dont understand very well. If you up your ProcODT you need low or raise your SoC? your Voltage ram not vary?

Thanks alot for this, my ProcODT is 53.3 but i dont try with more (i try with low and not find stability)


----------



## Lermite

I'm used to HCI Memtest to test the stability of my RAM, but it's not the most convenient software, even in its Pro version, because it lacks a few features:
- automatic positioning of each instance windows
- stopping as soon as an error is encountered
- being launched from command line with low priority
- some command to stop all the instances at once
- perhaps simply a 64 bits multithreaded version

AIDA64 includes a Stability test function that allows to select what to test:
- CPU
- FPU
- Cache
*- Memory*
- Disks
- GPU

With only "Memory" checked, the test uses all the logical cores and cover almost all the available RAM, apparently the same job than Memtest but with a much more convenient interface.

But do you think it is as efficient as Memtest to find errors related to the RAM, or IMC as these fellows (are supposed to) work together?


----------



## gupsterg

@crakej

I and another have noted on C6H sometimes timings being not identical on each channel. Tends to be when I have left them on [Auto], be glad your not on a Gigabyte UEFI as I recall noting on K7 you have to set timings per channel







.

I did a lot of testing of CLDO_VDDP and yes 1mV changes did make a difference for me. I also noted increases in CLDO_VDDP moved the hole up the RAM MHz range and lowering it did the opposite. I can not say if all CPUs will behave this way as only did testing on 1 CPU. I also found excessively low CLDO_VDDP would lead to instability in a RAM test, IIRC something like 650mV.

@Lermite

On one occasion I discounted the benefit of HCI Memtest, I too didn't like having to arrange/stop 16 instances, but it found errors on an OC profile where other programs did not. Then I can't say GSAT should also be ignored as again it caught errors which other programs did not.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I'm used to HCI Memtest to test the stability of my RAM, but it's not the most convenient software, even in its Pro version, because it lacks a few features:
> - automatic positioning of each instance windows
> - stopping as soon as an error is encountered
> - being launched from command line with low priority
> - some command to stop all the instances at once
> - perhaps simply a 64 bits multithreaded version
> 
> AIDA64 includes a Stability test function that allows to select what to test:
> - CPU
> - FPU
> - Cache
> *- Memory*
> - Disks
> - GPU
> 
> With only "Memory" checked, the test uses all the logical cores and cover almost all the available RAM, apparently the same job than Memtest but with a much more convenient interface.
> 
> But do you think it is as efficient as Memtest to find errors related to the RAM, or IMC as these fellows (are supposed to) work together?


Any testing conducted in Windows will always exclude protected system and kernel memory space that is unmovable and can not be tested that way (that's how Windows works). To really test memory you have to do that outside Windows where there is no system to interfere and the program code itself is written in such a way that it can be moved around in memory space to allow testing of all actual memory addresses.
While Windows programs are good for testing stability for CPU by varying tasks, they are less then ideal for testing memory (you can't write over kernel memory space to test memory, it is in unmovable in space).
The thing with RAM and IMC combo is that you can have errors in both and it is sometimes hard to tell where they are happening. With various tests done in Memtest86 you can sometimes tell from test description what is actually tested in this or that step. So if you have a test that writes a values into memory and then reads it back and you get errors then most likely you have an error in actual memory chip. But there are tests like "copy" that take values from memory go through IMC, write is somewhere else and read back to verify - if you have errors at that stage and you had not where only read-back from memory was conducted then it is most likely that IMC is generating errors. It is also important to note that memory errors happen in set (weaker) places where manufacturing process failed for one reason or another and IMC errors will be random, they will happen when IMC makes mistakes regardless which fragment of memory is being worked with. So random memory address errors are most likely the result of IMC failing, repeatable errors in memory in the same place can indicate that:
1. memory is failing
2. you have found a weaker place in memory chip
3. your timings and or voltages are close to limits of this particular chip and in this weaker part of the chip they are causing failures
Yes I know it's annoying as hell to not being able to use your computer while testing, but it is a much better and comprehensive type of testing and it is also more informative.
I had this Windows tester running perfectly well for hours only to get a failed address in 5 minutes in Memtest86 UEFI based test. Remember that test done in Windows will not show errors in memory space occupied by the system (kernel) and those can result in total system crash - errors in memory space used for programs only (that is being tested by HCI Memtest) can result in some app crashing but won't affect system - they are in different places in memory. You can probably test all memory space during consecutive Windows starts as kernel does use ASLR but you have no way to verify that.
BTW if you want to get testing done without those annoying instances of HCI use the tool W1zzard from Techpowerup wrote that does the same thing.
https://www.techpowerup.com/232536/techpowerup-announces-memtest64-test-memory-from-within-windows
The caveats of working in Windows still apply of course.


----------



## Lermite

Thanks for such a complete explanation.

I was aware that any test under Windows could never test the RAM as deeply than an a standalone test running outside.

But Memtest96 really bothers me.
The v4.x can use all cores but with the warning "can generate false positives". In more, this version is pretty obsolete.
The v7.x version pretends it can not handle more than one core at once because of UEFI firmware limitations.

Both versions look like they are unable to test the stress the RAM as deeply and reliably as several instances of HCI Memtest.

Would there be a trick to make Memtest86 to use all the cores simultaneously with reliable results?


----------



## chroniclard

Given I can boot into windows at 3200, stilts 3200 settings, but memtest errors fairly quickly. Does that indicate I might be able to get it stable with further fiddling?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Given I can boot into windows at 3200, stilts 3200 settings, but memtest errors fairly quickly. Does that indicate I might be able to get it stable with further fiddling?


yes and no, our problem doesnt is the speed is his stability. To get stable our rams with 3200mhz We have to juggle.

Try and test try and test :c.

i dont know why i try and try if i had my ram with reduce timmings at 3066...
"There are people who just want to see the world burn."

if this week i dont had stability at 3200 i dont try again :/

(i post my progress with screens some comments back)

ps: In asus rog forum i find a good post where explain each timming... i dont know if i can post link to other forums, google it "MANUALLY SETTING TIMINGS IN THE BIOS (VERY, VERY LONG POST)"


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> if this week i dont had stability at 3200 i dont try again :/


I've also said that many times but I've always ended up by trying again


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've also said that many times but I've always ended up by trying again


Me too! ...just one more week - I might get it this time lol









Edit: I must admit tho - in last week of testing I have made progress - 3333 is nearly as stable as 3200


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Thanks for such a complete explanation.
> 
> I was aware that any test under Windows could never test the RAM as deeply than an a standalone test running outside.
> 
> But Memtest96 really bothers me.
> The v4.x can use all cores but with the warning "can generate false positives". In more, this version is pretty obsolete.
> The v7.x version pretends it can not handle more than one core at once because of UEFI firmware limitations.
> 
> Both versions look like they are unable to test the stress the RAM as deeply and reliably as several instances of HCI Memtest.
> 
> Would there be a trick to make Memtest86 to use all the cores simultaneously with reliable results?


It uses all cores here, look below:
 

As you can see on the right all 16 core are detected and active and on the left all of them are actually doing something.
Based on power use (over 200W) they are working hard as well. One sad thing is that this program does not correctly detect frequency and timings for the configured memory (it just displays 2133Mhz setting from SPD), I hope in some new version they will fix that.
Oh, and there is no trick, you just put a pendrive with the bootable version (use Rufus to flash the iso onto the pendrive) and in bios select to start from the pendrive - remember to choose the UEFI boot method for the pendrive. Just let it do it's thing, oh and not all tests actually use all cores, some are specific to use only one thread.
This is a somewhat incomplete list of timings I use: Here


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> It uses all cores here...


But not there:


















Off course, I can't select anything else than "Single: CPU #0".

I don't know where this limitation comes from.
Perhaps an option in the bios has a wrong value but as I have the modded bios by Reous, with dozens of options I have no clue about, Memtest86 will remain stuck on a single core on my computer.

As I can't get Memtest86 to work properly, I'll keep HCI Memtest, by far the best way to test the RAM on my twisted setup.

EDIT: The editor of Memtest86 looks aware of this issue, but he keeps blaming the UEFI firmware so he must no even plan to solve it.

https://www.memtest86.com/support/index.htm#issues
Quote:


> Multiple CPU testing may not be available due to limited or non-functional implementations of Multiprocessor services provided by UEFI, especially for older firmware. This may cause a reduced number of processors available for testing, or even program freeze when attempting to run on other processors. If this is the case, run in single CPU mode or try updating to a new firmware build. There is a blacklist.cfg file that contains a list of baseboards that are known to have issues running MemTest86. Adding a baseboard to the list may allow MemTest86 to run, albeit with limited functionality.


----------



## barkaipe

Hi all!

I've read the 60% of the topic (last 50 pages) learned a lot but still don't have a clear picture.
I'd like to get a stable 3.6-3.8 with 1.3v. I have 3200Mhz Corsair Vengence but they only run at 3066 hopefully this will improve with a new BIOS.
What are the must have settings to achieve a not too extreme overclock?
SOC v, phase settings etc.

And do you guys test the system? Memtest + prime?

Many thanks!


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> But not there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off course, I can't select anything else than "Single: CPU #0".
> 
> I don't know where this limitation comes from.
> Perhaps an option in the bios has a wrong value but as I have the modded bios by Reous, with dozens of options I have no clue about, Memtest86 will remain stuck on a single core on my computer.
> 
> As I can't get Memtest86 to work properly, I'll keep HCI Memtest, by far the best way to test the RAM on my twisted setup.


It seems you are using version 7.4 while I am using 7.3- you have CPU temp detected and correct memory frequency and timings. I will download it too and check. In the mean time if you want you can check for multicolored support on 7.3 version if you want








OK, verified it, version 7.4 do not correctly detect multi core operation, only 1 logical CPU is detected. It also shows my CPU as running at 2.5ghz??? Broken version me thinks.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> It seems you are using version 7.4 while I am using 7.3- you have CPU temp detected and correct memory frequency and timings. I will download it too and check. In the mean time if you want you can check for multicolored support on 7.3 version if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, verified it, version 7.4 do not correctly detect multi core operation, only 1 logical CPU is detected. It also shows my CPU as running at 2.5ghz??? Broken version me thinks.


Thanks to you, I don't have to spend days searching a damned setting in the bios.
I'll just way the next version of Memtest86 to try it again, and keep HCI Memtest for now.

By the way, this v7.4 only detects the XMP profile of my RAM, which is pretty useless as the real actual frequency and timings are different (3200 14-14-14-28 instead of 3600 17-18-18-38).


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Thanks to you, I don't have to spend days searching a damned setting in the bios.
> I'll just way the next version of Memtest86 to try it again, and keep HCI Memtest for now.
> 
> By the way, this v7.4 only detects the XMP profile of my RAM, which is pretty useless as the real actual frequency and timings are different (3200 14-14-14-28 instead of 3600 17-18-18-38).


memtest detect or not your REAL Ram Settings (Bios settings) dont change your Speed, voltage or any other configuration.
Try 7.3 to use all cores.
if 7.3 say wrong ram info it doesnt matter this soft test your ram with your bios settings.


----------



## mat9v

Here are my, I guess, final settings - they are up for a whole night test to be certain but I have hope








Memory is G.Skill Aegis F4-3000C16D-16GISB - default profile is: @ 1501 MHz 16-18-18-38 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 56-526-391-241-8-6-32 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW)
Actual tuned settings are:

The whole day of tuning made me regret not shelling 20$ more for Samsung b-die 3200 memory....


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Try 7.3 to use all cores.
> if 7.3 say wrong ram info it doesnt matter this soft test your ram with your bios settings.


I know what Memtest can display about my RAM does not matter, but I struggle to find a working v7.3
Passmark only offer the v7.4: https://www.memtest86.com/download.htmI
I downloaded an "unofficial" v7.3 Pro, but it reboots while getting the "Memory Controler Detail".
I'm pretty tired to spend so much time to make this software to work.
GSAT should be easier so I gonna give it a try, assuming I manage to make it work


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I know what Memtest can display about my RAM does not matter, but I struggle to find a working v7.3
> Passmark only offer the v7.4: https://www.memtest86.com/download.htmI
> I downloaded an "unofficial" v7.3 Pro, but it reboots while getting the "Memory Controler Detail".
> I'm pretty tired to spend so much time to make this software to work.
> GSAT should be easier so I gonna give it a try, assuming I manage to make it work


Know my good heart








https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2kA19dFXzvzQkV1bll5ekMyRXM
It's the USB flashable version.


----------



## ZeNch

im send my motherboard to warranty 3 weeks ago, and now i have new mother (1.03 same version) but this had stability problems with HWINFO and my older board no... i dont know why but this problem stole my time (my last 3 days).
Maybe my RAM was stable and the error made me believe it was not...

At the moment i have more than 7 hours Prime95 to test my "unstable" OC but at this time without HWinfo64 :/

If my OC is stable... Really stable... i test my ram again.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Know my good heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2kA19dFXzvzQkV1bll5ekMyRXM
> It's the USB flashable version.


Thank you very much, but my computer must be cursed.
The v7.3 Pro I downloaded rebooted each time on "Getting Memory Controller details".
Your v7.3 Free crashes on a black screen at the exact same step.
Maybe something is wrong in my setup, because Memtest86 refuse stubbornly to work on it, so I have to give up.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Thank you very much, but my computer must be cursed.
> The v7.3 Pro I downloaded rebooted each time on "Getting Memory Controller details".
> Your v7.3 Free crashes on a black screen at the exact same step.
> Maybe something is wrong in my setup, because Memtest86 refuse stubbornly to work on it, so I have to give up.


I found that if you boot from the PMAP USB device, 4.3 worked, but if I booted UEFI I got the same reboots as you...


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I found that if you boot from the PMAP USB device, 4.3 worked, but if I booted UEFI I got the same reboots as you...


Unfortunately, the v4.3 is obsolete.It isn't supported since 2013.
Only the v7.x are efficient enough to test the stability of nowadays RAM kits, if it worked off course.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkaipe*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I've read the 60% of the topic (last 50 pages) learned a lot but still don't have a clear picture.
> I'd like to get a stable 3.6-3.8 with 1.3v. I have 3200Mhz Corsair Vengence but they only run at 3066 hopefully this will improve with a new BIOS.
> What are the must have settings to achieve a not too extreme overclock?
> SOC v, phase settings etc.
> 
> And do you guys test the system? Memtest + prime?
> 
> Many thanks!


What chip you got?

And from what I've seen it's a pretty much 95% chance you'll be able to hit 3.8 at 1.3v or at worst 3.775. I'd try running 1.3v at 1.065 SOCv, I wouldn't recommend going above 1.1 SOCv, then tossing it at 3.8 and see how it runs on cinebench, if it can do two test b2b then restart your PC and do 3.825 and continue until you crash, then back it off about 0.5MHz and run prime95 at the first setting for 2 hours. Normally from what I've seen if there's instability then it'll crash pretty early, then if it lasts it should be good. After 2 hours, run the second setting for like 4+ hours. If all that works well then run Intel burn tester AVX for 25 cycles at 12288mb of ram, that should take about 6-6.5min per cycle. If it passes all that then it should be 24/7 stable.if it crashes at any point either back off your MHz or increase your voltage, depending on what you prefer.

Honestly I'd just get voltage up to 1.325 since that's the confirmed safe zone, and you'll get better performance and still good thermals at that rate.

If I wasn't on mobile I'd link avx ibt, but you should be able to find it on the amd fx thread somewhere, or ask around or us the search function. The avx version runs your CPU hotter and faster so it's a better test than the normal ibt.

Also, SOCv can be finniky, but it also helps stabilize things if you get the right combo going. Also I'd highly suggest getting a good LLC going, it'll help with stability a bunch, setting LLC to like 3-4 is probably best, higher will cause it to push more voltage than your settings and less will let it droop a bit.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Unfortunately, the v4.3 is obsolete.It isn't supported since 2013.
> Only the v7.x are efficient enough to test the stability of nowadays RAM kits, if it worked off course.


I'm sorry guys, it works for me. I have even started a topic on Passmark forum. Feel free to post there and "encourage" the dev to fix it.
https://www.passmark.com/forum/memtest86/40144-version-7-4-is-multicore-support-problem
Do you guys have the modded firmware installed or are you running on 805? I'm on stock 805.

Hey guys, they have responded to my post:
"In MemTest86 v7.4, we added a blacklist.cfg file which contains a list of baseboards that have known firmware issues with booting MemTest86. Because we have seen multiprocessor issues with the Asus Prime X370-Pro, we have added it to the blacklist. See the following threads for reference:

https://www.passmark.com/forum/memtest86/37791-asus-prime-x370-pro-with-ryzen-1700x-rebooting

https://www.passmark.com/forum/memtest86/5743-list-of-motherboards-with-issues-when-running-memtest86-in-multi-cpu-selection-modes/page5

The latter one is using BIOS version 0805 but still experiences multiprocessor issues.

However, as it appears to be working OK on your system, you can edit the blacklist.cfg file yourself and remove the ASUS Prime X370-Pro entry from the blacklist. More details on the blacklist.cfg file is described here:

https://www.memtest86.com/support/index.htm"

So it seems that our board was blacklisted, but we can disable the blacklist ourselve - and maybe it will work well








The file is in /EFI/BOOT/blacklist.cfg
It's easy, just edit the file in notepad and add "#" in front of our motherboard name.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I'm sorry guys, it works for me. I have even started a topic on Passmark forum. Feel free to post there and "encourage" the dev to fix it.
> https://www.passmark.com/forum/memtest86/40144-version-7-4-is-multicore-support-problem
> Do you guys have the modded firmware installed or are you running on 805? I'm on stock 805.


I'm on miodded, I think we both are - but surprised f this makes a difference...


----------



## ZeNch

im in 805 official with multicore. i ran it in this moment.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> You cant open it. It will automatically detect and load your phone or tablet.
> I only have tested the USB3 Ports on the back from the X370 Chipset.
> But you can test it. If you plug in your device and the red x on the symbol is gone, then it is charging.


I tested all ports and it has never gone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hang10z*
> 
> I haven't gotten it to work or do anything yet...
> I haven't gotten it to work yet... I just leave my phone plugged in overnight and it charges by morning.


Have you noted whether the red X have gone?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> https://event.asus.com/mb/2010/ai_charger
> 
> only with apple products? I dont know


I think so. Raja from ASUS ROG Forums might give us a clue.


----------



## hang10z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I tested all ports and it has never gone.
> Have you noted whether the red X have gone?
> I think so. Raja from ASUS ROG Forums might give us a clue.


I only have Android, so I don't think it will work. The x never disappeared.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm on miodded, I think we both are - but surprised f this makes a difference...


I do not know exactly how he did the modding but it does break some control sums so the bios is not accepted for flashing the normal way. Who knows what are the other consequences.


----------



## barkaipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> What chip you got?
> 
> And from what I've seen it's a pretty much 95% chance you'll be able to hit 3.8 at 1.3v or at worst 3.775. I'd try running 1.3v at 1.065 SOCv, I wouldn't recommend going above 1.1 SOCv, then tossing it at 3.8 and see how it runs on cinebench, if it can do two test b2b then restart your PC and do 3.825 and continue until you crash, then back it off about 0.5MHz and run prime95 at the first setting for 2 hours. Normally from what I've seen if there's instability then it'll crash pretty early, then if it lasts it should be good. After 2 hours, run the second setting for like 4+ hours. If all that works well then run Intel burn tester AVX for 25 cycles at 12288mb of ram, that should take about 6-6.5min per cycle. If it passes all that then it should be 24/7 stable.if it crashes at any point either back off your MHz or increase your voltage, depending on what you prefer.
> 
> Honestly I'd just get voltage up to 1.325 since that's the confirmed safe zone, and you'll get better performance and still good thermals at that rate.
> 
> If I wasn't on mobile I'd link avx ibt, but you should be able to find it on the amd fx thread somewhere, or ask around or us the search function. The avx version runs your CPU hotter and faster so it's a better test than the normal ibt.
> 
> Also, SOCv can be finniky, but it also helps stabilize things if you get the right combo going. Also I'd highly suggest getting a good LLC going, it'll help with stability a bunch, setting LLC to like 3-4 is probably best, higher will cause it to push more voltage than your settings and less will let it droop a bit.


I have a 1700 (non x). What is interesting is that right now it runs 3.7 everything is on auto, max vcore was around 1.2v. When I've tried with fix 1.3v it wasn't stable only at 3.6ghz!?
Thanks for the stress test tips I'll give them a run.

When can we expect the new BIOS? Do we have a release date for agesa 1.0.0.7? How about other boards from ASUS?


----------



## Ziglez

Ram is at 3200mhz @1.37v, didn't touch the soc voltage. Cpu is 3.8Ghz @offset +0.08, which is around 1.36v under max load.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Do you guys have the modded firmware installed or are you running on 805? I'm on stock 805.


You could have pointed out the right explanation.
I use a modded bios and the same way it can't be installed on the mobo through the bios utility or EZ Update under Windows, because this version lacks some digital signature.
Probably another consequence is disabling some UEFI secure feature, resulting in disabling multicore to some software apart Windows.

I plan to install Linux today. I won't miss to check how many cores it uses.


----------



## hsn

yes ....
32gb ddr4 3200









next try to test this ram on x370 prime...


----------



## mat9v

I would have pointed at the right explanation if I knew it








It's only after I thought that you have a modded bios that I thought it may be a problem. Anyway there seems to be 2 issues here, one causes reboot during program start (it may come from modded bios) and the other one is no multicore support even if started correctly and that one comes from blacklist. And I did learn about it few hours ago from an answer to my question on developers portal.
So yeah, that's the extent of my knowledge


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I tested all ports and it has never gone.
> Have you noted whether the red X have gone?


Just tested with two Android devices. Not working. Looks like it is only working with Apple ...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Just tested with two Android devices. Not working. Looks like it is only working with Apple ...


Also charging my Lumia 640 with W10 but it doesn't show anywhere.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Also charging my Lumia 640 with W10 but it doesn't show anywhere.


Well, it is not working with: Huawei P9 and P10 and Honor Note 8, Samsung Galaxy Note 3, Galaxy S8, Nexus 5, Sony Xperia Z Ultra, Xiaomi Mi5, Mi Max and Redmi Note 3
Did not find any phone that it works with, don't have iPhone to cross-test.


----------



## chroniclard

Given up and ordered some different RAM.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Also charging my Lumia 640 with W10 but it doesn't show anywhere.


Yeah of course it is charging







We are talking about the Asus Ai Charger tool. It shall help to charge your phone faster.


----------



## Lermite

How would you explain the unpredictability of the stability of my RAM at 3200 Mhz?

Sometimes, even with extremely tightened timings and Vsoc = 0.95V, my HOF 3600 C17 is perfectly stable: no errors found by Memtest during a whole night neither by any other stress test.

But other times, like the day after, it's insanely unstable, even with safe timings and Vsoc = 1.15V: Memtest find several error in less than one hour of test.

The RAM temperature is not the answer because I added a fan to keep them cool, but the stability is still as variable.

My kamikaze timings:









The results with my 1700 at 3,8 Ghz:


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Yeah of course it is charging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about the Asus Ai Charger tool. It shall help to charge your phone faster.


That's what I said, it's not doing anything (like in doesn't show) but charging at good clip.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkaipe*
> 
> I have a 1700 (non x). What is interesting is that right now it runs 3.7 everything is on auto, max vcore was around 1.2v. When I've tried with fix 1.3v it wasn't stable only at 3.6ghz!?
> Thanks for the stress test tips I'll give them a run.
> 
> When can we expect the new BIOS? Do we have a release date for agesa 1.0.0.7? How about other boards from ASUS?


i'm running 1600, but im pretty sure i had something happen with a chip like that, i think it was something i did, but i forget exactly what happened, but i ended up upgrading to the 1600x anyways.

have you been trying to overclock your ram? need to make sure your ram is stable before trying to overclock your CPU.

it is unlikely that you got such a bad chip you can't get over 3.6 at 1.3v..... but i've been hearing not that steller things about 1700 performance in that area, but to be fair the slight lack in overclock performance doesn't lead to significant real world implications so can't really complain. But i remember a month back i checked 1700x prices and it was cheaper to buy that then the 1700 on amazon, but doesn't seem to be the same right now.

also my experience is on ryzen 5, which seems to be able to hit higher clocks more reliably than the ryzen 7 counter parts, even tho people try to say it doesn't. Just checked the ryzen 7 thread and I'm seeing stuff like this:

7/11/2017 19:36:11 dexhead 3796.39 1700X Liquid MSI X370 Gaming Plus 1.456v
3/8/2017 18:06:35 bluej511 3792.31 1700X Liquid Aorus Gaming 5 1.248v
3/14/2017 22:28:09 Chuck216 3792.31 1700X Liquid Asus Prime X370 Pro 1.363v
3/30/2017 19:29:47 Lotharx 3792.31 1700 Air Gigabyte AB350-Gaming 3 1.272v
4/21/2017 2:17:44 coldtrain 3792.31 1700 Air Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 1.368v
4/2/2017 21:36:37 tictoc 3792.31 1700 Liquid ASUS Prime X-370-POR 1.406v

Honestly I'd highly suggest to put your chip at 3.8, then find the voltage that is pretty stable and work from there.... ryzen doesn't scale well so it'll give you a good understanding of what your chip is capable.


----------



## ZeNch

8 hours 40 minutes

i test again, when i go to home i see the results...

3200mhz without errors again...
Windows... It's going to be the test of fire with HCI and later HCI+Prime95.

ps: memtest say SPD not actual speed/timmings.
ps2: i use all test (10 pass each one)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> How would you explain the unpredictability of the stability of my RAM at 3200 Mhz?
> 
> Sometimes, even with extremely tightened timings and Vsoc = 0.95V, my HOF 3600 C17 is perfectly stable: no errors found by Memtest during a whole night neither by any other stress test.
> 
> But other times, like the day after, it's insanely unstable, even with safe timings and Vsoc = 1.15V: Memtest find several error in less than one hour of test.
> 
> The RAM temperature is not the answer because I added a fan to keep them cool, but the stability is still as variable.
> 
> My kamikaze timings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results with my 1700 at 3,8 Ghz:


Last night while playing with CLDO_VDDP on 3200 and 3333, I found that if I found a stable(ish) value, say 941mv, I would make a note of it and later, if I jumped back to that setting, I would not have the same stability I had previously.

I guess there are 2 reasons for this - 1 is that I haven't got the timings or other voltages quite right, or 2, something is happening that I don't know about! So I'm still not 100% stable at 3200 (or 3333).

So next time I'll have to go back and see what else I can change. Even better would be an updated bios (ASUS I'm lookin at you!).....and now more than ever, I just can't help thinking about threadripper!


----------



## SaccoSVD

You guys have way more patience than me to test RAM over and over. I try like 4 times and go crazy with all those restarts.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You guys have way more patience than me to test RAM over and over. I try like 4 times and go crazy with all those restarts.


Lol, someone has to do it, great tnx. to all volunteers.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You guys have way more patience than me to test RAM over and over. I try like 4 times and go crazy with all those restarts.


I have more spare time than I need.....and not for any good reason!

It just gnaws away at me....knowing that if I get it right, I'll have a worthy benefit of my ram!.... that and seeing the transfer rate on L1 cache go over 1TB/s!


----------



## ZeNch

i have other test with 3200 ...
last night 8 hours 40 min without errors (10 pass)
now finish other test (more than 4 hours) without errors (5 pass)

Software memtest 7.3 (all tests)

Today i test with HCI if i dont get errors i test with HCI+Prime95.

If fail... i need a break... much coffee...meditation...And a 9mm caliber pistol.

XD

Manufacturer: G.SKILL
Model: F4-3200C16D-16GTZB (Trident Z Black(or Gray)/Red)
Chips: Hynix
Single Rank
Speed Test: 3200mhz
M-Die
1.38v

*THAIPHOON:*


*Settings: (Update)*
*AI TWEEKER*




*DIGI+VRM*


*TIMMINGS*








... HCI give me errors...



I test my rig with my new settings in real use (Daily usage)... i dont know if my problem is soc/timmings/voltage/or other.
Or i need help (ideas) or HCI troll me.
















































































My face looks similar to a D disk .... D:


----------



## Lermite

The most efficient way to test the RAM with HCI Memtest is to launch one instance per CPU logical core, and setting each instance to test enough RAM space for all the instance cover about 95% of the available space.
By example, with my 1700 and my 16 Gb of RAM, I launch 16 instances, each testing 880 Mb.


----------



## chroniclard

I have a batch file that launches 16 instances of 850mb each, saves clicking.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> I have a batch file that launches 16 instances of 850mb each, saves clicking.


upload this please, and i edit to use with my cpu/ram thanks!


----------



## Reous

Little thing to make you all some hope. Asus has released today a new Bios for the Strix X370 AND Strix B350 Board. 95% of the CBS settings are unlocked now. Like PState OC, BankGroupSwap, CLDO_VDDP, ... .
Finally Asus is going a good way. Bios was made 19. July. I hope there is coming next week one for our board too.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i have other test with 3200 ...
> last night 8 hours 40 min without errors (10 pass)
> now finish other test (more than 4 hours) without errors (5 pass)
> 
> Software memtest 7.3 (all tests)
> 
> Today i test with HCI if i dont get errors i test with HCI+Prime95.
> 
> If fail... i need a break... much coffee...meditation...And a 9mm caliber pistol.
> 
> XD
> 
> Manufacturer: G.SKILL
> Model: F4-3200C16D-16GTZB (Trident Z Black(or Gray)/Red)
> Chips: Hynix
> Single Rank
> Speed Test: 3200mhz
> M-Die
> 1.38v
> 
> *THAIPHOON:*
> 
> 
> *Settings: (Update)*
> *AI TWEEKER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DIGI+VRM*
> 
> 
> *TIMMINGS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... HCI give me errors...
> 
> 
> 
> I test my rig with my new settings in real use (Daily usage)... i dont know if my problem is soc/timmings/voltage/or other.
> Or i need help (ideas) or HCI troll me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My face looks similar to a D disk .... D
> 
> 
> :


Can I have a SPD file? I wanna try flashing it with thaiphoon and see if it works. Gracias che









Or you can upload to the thaiphoon's database. Just put a meaningful name that i could recognize.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can I have a SPD file? I wanna try flashing it with thaiphoon and see if it works. Gracias che
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can upload to the thaiphoon's database. Just put a meaningful name that i could recognize.


Denada che =P

But if my settings dont work for you... you can broken your ram.
Try without edit your SPD is more safety

If you still want to do it send me a PM (to avoid users problems)

PS: your ram is other, this is risky


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Denada che =P
> 
> But if my settings dont work for you... you can broken your ram.
> Try without edit your SPD is more safety
> 
> If you still want to do it send me a PM (to avoid users problems)
> 
> PS: your ram is other, this is risky


It's ok. I'm gonna use the profile number 2 (I have backups from mine also)

Nevermind, I'm gonna try with your screenshots instead.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> It's ok. I'm gonna use the profile number 2 (I have backups from mine also)
> 
> Nevermind, I'm gonna try with your screenshots instead.


PM wait me


----------



## mat9v

I wonder if these are my final scores for these memory sticks.
Latencies are kinda high but memory read/write rate is over 4GB/s higher then at stock 2933 settings.
I think I will leave those alone for now and think of buying Samsung b-die memory next month


----------



## SaccoSVD

Those are pretty much my scores at 2933Mhz with my kit (64Gb Vengeance LED)

Can't complain, this system is way faster than my last Intel rig OC to it's knees.


----------



## weyburn

lol i always do something stupid when i install a new motherboard.... this time it wasn't plugging in my monitor and keyboard in properly so i spent over an hour repetitively pulling things out and putting it back in until i got so mad haha....

so far from the like 5 seconds i've been on this mobo it seems much smoother!!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> lol i always do something stupid when i install a new motherboard.... this time it wasn't plugging in my monitor and keyboard in properly so i spent over an hour repetitively pulling things out and putting it back in until i got so mad haha....
> 
> so far from the like 5 seconds i've been on this mobo it seems much smoother!!


our rams is the same model.
what speed do you use?


----------



## Jim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> My board is having an odd issue. Most of the time when the system's up for a while, I go to restart and it doesn't post. So, I kill the power for about 30 seconds, turn it back on, and I get no response when I push the power button or bridge the power button terminal. I open the case, apply light pressure to the right bottom cpu block screw, and the system turns on and boots. I can then restart, shut down, use the power button etc.
> 
> Should I RMA? I have an EK block. The backplate is fully covered with a rubber pad between it and the board.


That's the Cold Boot Bug welcome to the club.


----------



## weyburn

under my
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> our rams is the same model.
> what speed do you use?


i am doing 3200 at 1.36v.

also i'm getting that dumb underclock glitch on this mobo too -.-


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> upload this please, and i edit to use with my cpu/ram thanks!


That only works with Memtest Pro.

The .bat file content:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880
start memTestPro.exe /t880


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> under my
> i am doing 3200 at 1.36v.
> 
> also i'm getting that dumb underclock glitch on this mobo too -.-


well i have to use offset to overclock my CPU, seems like normal voltage setting messes it up


----------



## Ziglez

I'm assuming i can't get 4ghz on my 1600 if it's not working with 1.4v right, Anything special i can try?.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> I'm assuming i can't get 4ghz on my 1600 if it's not working with 1.4v right, Anything special i can try?.[/quote
> 
> unlike all the reviews online, 1600 you're more likely to be seeing your best clocks in the 3.8-3.9 region, 1600x is more likely to see them in the 3.9-4.0 region. Any chip going 4.0 is god tier.
> 
> but if it's not working at 1.4v that doesn't mean you won't get it, just means it'll take a lot of forcing


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> I'm assuming i can't get 4ghz on my 1600 if it's not working with 1.4v right, Anything special i can try?.[/quote
> 
> unlike all the reviews online, 1600 you're more likely to be seeing your best clocks in the 3.8-3.9 region, 1600x is more likely to see them in the 3.9-4.0 region. Any chip going 4.0 is god tier.
> 
> but if it's not working at 1.4v that doesn't mean you won't get it, just means it'll take a lot of forcing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forced the chip all day, she ain't giving. Sometimes i wish manufacturers would send youtubers normal chips and not hand selected chips. I'm pretty happy with 3.85 though, at least the Ram didn't have any issues getting 3200.
Click to expand...


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> I forced the chip all day, she ain't giving. Sometimes i wish manufacturers would send youtubers normal chips and not hand selected chips. I'm pretty happy with 3.85 though, at least the Ram didn't have any issues getting 3200.


they actually do send youtubers normal chips... at least most of the time... it's just most of them don't really give a donkey about actually making sure their overclocks are stable, and just want a half assed overclock to prove a point and to move onto the next set of testing they'll do.

incase you haven't realized, but perfecting a 24/7 OC takes a lot of hours, but doing a couple cinebench runs to make sure it's "stable enough" to do a few tests of games takes no time at all.


----------



## weyburn

on my MSI x370 sli plus, i wasn't even able to do 4.0 at 1.45v, but on this thing with offset, the max voltage it pulled was 1.425 but seems to be sticking to 1.4v like 95% of the time at 4.075 MHz lol.

I think I was right about the MSI board tho, it was keeping to the 128.8w limit that AMD set as a min, but this board is pulling 144w like it's nothing. on my MSI when it got anywhere near 128 it would start freezing and stuttering, while this thing is going to 145w and i haven't seen it stutter once.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> on my MSI x370 sli plus, i wasn't even able to do 4.0 at 1.45v, but on this thing with offset, the max voltage it pulled was 1.425 but seems to be sticking to 1.4v like 95% of the time at 4.075 MHz lol.
> 
> I think I was right about the MSI board tho, it was keeping to the 128.8w limit that AMD set as a min, but this board is pulling 144w like it's nothing. on my MSI when it got anywhere near 128 it would start freezing and stuttering, while this thing is going to 145w and i haven't seen it stutter once.


I don't remember you telling what MSI board did you have, but it os quite common to run into a wall at 125-130. I make computers for various needs for clients and I had upwards of 100 boards for various CPUs (both Intel and AMD) that exhibited such a behavior - not necessarily at 130W, sometimes as tittle as 110W for cheap Intel boards, for Ryzen 125W was a ceiling for B350 Tomahawk board.

The Asus Prime board here is a good one with 6x40A VRMs, at [email protected] it uses up to 90A, at [email protected] - 105A and at [email protected] just over 125A (my R1700 works like that) - about 1/2 of maximum current possible for it's VRMs.
The thing is that VRM cooling is very important at higher frequencies and loads, you may have stumbled on VRMs overheating, that on your old board happened at about 128W, were you to actively cool VRMs it would go higher. Our current board is actually pretty well cooled, the MOSFETs have good sized heatsinks that actually make a good contact with VRMs and take away heat, I use infrared thermometer to check their temperature while overclocking just to be on a safe side (along with what thermistor in the motherboard tells me). I will be adding dedicated 120mm fan to cool them once I change my CPU cooler to AIO.
Use Extreme setting for VRMs in DIGI+ menu in Bios to additionally spread the load between VRMs - it may cost you a bit of power but it will make overclocking more stable and VRMs will be cooler.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Some info about agesa 1.0.0.7

At least it seems it exists.

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/805597-agesa-bios-updates-for-ryzen-cpus/


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Little thing to make you all some hope. Asus has released today a new Bios for the Strix X370 AND Strix B350 Board. 95% of the CBS settings are unlocked now. Like PState OC, BankGroupSwap, CLDO_VDDP, ... .
> Finally Asus is going a good way. Bios was made 19. July. I hope there is coming next week one for our board too.


This is encouraging news! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## chroniclard

Dammit, new memory also struggling to get 3200









Almost tempted to buy a different motherboard now.......


----------



## ZeNch

Or Qvl memory or civil war with IMC and BIOS... in all boards less in ch6 (more options in bios) and others with high prices of other manufacturers. But your IMC is the same, not is easy.

In somewhere i see a list with model recommendation (of rams) for ryzen. But i dont know where. Majority is Samsung B-die but certain models.

If you get 3066mhz try to low your timmings... its something.

Question... IMC depends to Silicon Lottery? (for Voltages/temperature/limits dont forget... 3200mhz is OC frequency no of my memory (in my RIG my rams is for this speed) but yes for IMC (Processor).


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Little thing to make you all some hope. Asus has released today a new Bios for the Strix X370 AND Strix B350 Board. 95% of the CBS settings are unlocked now. Like PState OC, BankGroupSwap, CLDO_VDDP, ... .
> Finally Asus is going a good way. Bios was made 19. July. I hope there is coming next week one for our board too.


Thanks for the info mate.

Knowing that Strix x340 its almost the same as our borad i bet that monday we will hava that bios







:thumb:


----------



## weyburn

can anyone put me in the right direction about booting up from a USB stick? For some reason EZ flash won't recognize my USB, and I can't seem to find any other boot options...


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I don't remember you telling what MSI board did you have, but it os quite common to run into a wall at 125-130. I make computers for various needs for clients and I had upwards of 100 boards for various CPUs (both Intel and AMD) that exhibited such a behavior - not necessarily at 130W, sometimes as tittle as 110W for cheap Intel boards, for Ryzen 125W was a ceiling for B350 Tomahawk board.
> 
> The Asus Prime board here is a good one with 6x40A VRMs, at [email protected] it uses up to 90A, at [email protected] - 105A and at [email protected] just over 125A (my R1700 works like that) - about 1/2 of maximum current possible for it's VRMs.
> The thing is that VRM cooling is very important at higher frequencies and loads, you may have stumbled on VRMs overheating, that on your old board happened at about 128W, were you to actively cool VRMs it would go higher. Our current board is actually pretty well cooled, the MOSFETs have good sized heatsinks that actually make a good contact with VRMs and take away heat, I use infrared thermometer to check their temperature while overclocking just to be on a safe side (along with what thermistor in the motherboard tells me). I will be adding dedicated 120mm fan to cool them once I change my CPU cooler to AIO.
> Use Extreme setting for VRMs in DIGI+ menu in Bios to additionally spread the load between VRMs - it may cost you a bit of power but it will make overclocking more stable and VRMs will be cooler.


the mobo name was the first thing i said









Use Extreme setting for VRMs in DIGI+ menu, i'll have to take a look at this.

tbh i'm pretty new to overclocking so I'm slowly trying to get more technical with what I can do with my boards


----------



## weyburn

i'm trying to install linux as a 2nd OS on this mobo, but i'm struggling to find a working copy to use with this MOBO, has anyone had any luck? or know what I need to do?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> I forced the chip all day, she ain't giving. Sometimes i wish manufacturers would send youtubers normal chips and not hand selected chips. I'm pretty happy with 3.85 though, at least the Ram didn't have any issues getting 3200.


are you using offset or can you set your voltages manually?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Dammit, new memory also struggling to get 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost tempted to buy a different motherboard now.......


You would face probably the same issue with a another motherboard.
The RAM is mainly managed by the IMCs, and they are located in the CPU.

Sadly for you, your IMCs look almost as weak as mines


----------



## rklrkl

You need a recent Linux kernel (4.11+ ideally) to make sure this mobo is supported well. I use Fedora 26 myself (along with the proprietary Nvidia driver for my 1050ti) which works fine, although lmsensors doesn't pick up CPU temps by default :-( Not really doing any proper overclocking though on my Ryzen 7 1700 - I only tweaked the RAM settings to get them to their XMP rating of 2800 Mhz.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rklrkl*
> 
> You need a recent Linux kernel (4.11+ ideally) to make sure this mobo is supported well. I use Fedora 26 myself (along with the proprietary Nvidia driver for my 1050ti) which works fine, although lmsensors doesn't pick up CPU temps by default :-( Not really doing any proper overclocking though on my Ryzen 7 1700 - I only tweaked the RAM settings to get them to their XMP rating of 2800 Mhz.


sweet, you got any links for me I can download stuff?


----------



## weyburn

sorry for all the posts xd

so far I have mixed reviews for this MOBO.

I'm loving the VRM's on this thing, and can push more out of my chip than before. On my old MSI board, I wasn't able to get 4.0 at 1.45v+, but oh this one i'm running 4.025 1.412v semi-stable so far.

The bad thing about this board, something is causing the underclock glitch if i manually set my voltages, so i'm stuck using offset, and using offset to get low voltages SUCKS horribly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> You would face probably the same issue with a another motherboard.
> The RAM is mainly managed by the IMCs, and they are located in the CPU.
> 
> Sadly for you, your IMCs look almost as weak as mines


yea, and this mobo seems to support ram better than other's ive seen/used and gives you much better overclocking ability.


----------



## weyburn

For those trying to stabilize their CPU's, i'd highly suggest putting LLC at level 5, it seems to keep your voltages super stable. Along with other settings in DGI+ or what ever. So far I've slowly been going through this guys suggested settings:

Definitly turn off VRM spread specture, I haven't turned off c states or core performance boost yet I think
i also haven't changed the switching frequency from auto to 600 khz yet.

only thing is it does seem to make my cpu run pretty hot, i'm running tests with all the settings at extreme and 130%, i think i have a stable 4.025 going atm, so I'm gonna try and see if I can lower the temps without losing out on my stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> Some tips for overclocking on this board well these settings worked best for me, had no issues with SATA or really anything but high memory & CPU clocks. The temperature bug was a pain in the ass but seems to be fixed now I'm running a whole 10-20 degrees cooler at idle now.
> 
> VRM Spread spectrum: OFF
> C States: OFF
> Core Performance boost: OFF
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control: Extreme
> Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency: 600khz
> Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: 600khz
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 2-5 (5 works best)
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 2-5 (5 works best)
> VDDCR CPU Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
> VDDCR SOC Current Capability: 130-140% (140% works best)
> VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
> 
> VDDCR CPU Voltage: 1.45
> VDDCR CPU Voltage: 1.2
> (You may not need to go this hard on the voltage & as you get stable you can start to lower it to find more suitable settings)
> 
> Should get you to at least 3.9Ghz, I'm on 0511 BIOS I'm sure there will be some stability & memory compatibility improvements coming sometime in the near future too that will make it a better overclocker but that's about as far as I'll get with this cooler anyway


----------



## chroniclard

Well I have found a CH6 at a reasonable price(second hand/4 months old) so will get that and give it a try. Will put this board in my daughters build for christmas.


----------



## robimarko

Anybody got 16GB Corsair LPX 3000 MHz working on 2933 MHz?
I cant get it to work on 2933 MHz with XMP profile or looser timing,it just fails to boot.
It could easily be on of advanced parameters I dont understand
2800 MHz is working but I gotta test its stability.


----------



## Mourn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mourn*
> 
> I'm currently pulling out my hair trying to figure out why when idle or when my workstation is waking / going to sleep it ends up at a black screen but with everything sort of still running (fans, CPU lights, RGB headers etc). I can play video games no problem, I've run AIDA64 for 8 hours without trouble, MEMTEST86 without issue....
> I've removed the OC from my memory, same problem persists... D.O.C.P is not set and the timings are manually entered. I've changed my OC from 3.7 up to 4.0 all fairly stable at different voltages. I've tried different LLC (1 or 2) and etc but this problem still persists.
> I'm using the balanced Ryzen power plan, all of my drivers chipset and etc are updated... and the I'm on the newest bios revision (0805) for the PRIME X370-PRO.
> Has anyone ran into this?
> 
> *Parts List*
> AMD - Ryzen 7 1700X 3.4GHz 8-Core Processor
> Corsair - H100i v2 70.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Asus - PRIME X370-PRO ATX AM4 Motherboard
> Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory
> Samsung - 960 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
> Seagate - Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Corsair - RMx 650W
> PNY - GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB
> 
> *Software + OC Settings*
> Windows 10 Pro x64 (AI Suite III uninstalled)
> OC to 3.85
> CPU Voltage: 1.3875
> Perf BIAS (CB15)
> SOC: 1.1v
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35v
> VTTDDR: 0.675v
> LLC2
> CPU Current capability: 110%
> RAM OC 2933 (best that is stable with the LPX RAM)
> Power and SOC phase control: Optimized


Hey everyone, I'm happy but oddly confused by the fact that after grabbing a set of g.skill flare x memory, this problem ended up going away even with them hitting the rated 3200mhz (which I couldn't do before... thanks samsung!). Thanks for all the assistance everyone!


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> are you using offset or can you set your voltages manually?


Using offset on my 24/7 overclock, but when going for 4Ghz i tried manual.


----------



## rawjunk

After giving up I tried to get my memory work in dual channel again. I loaded up DOCP profile, put SOC voltage to 1.1 and dram voltage to 1.35 and lowered ram speed to 2400mhz thinking I would work my way up. I got up to 2666mhz when I started getting errors in mem test. I tested both dual channel slots with same results. Take notice these ram sticks work perfectly at rated specs in single channel(over 10 000% in hci mem test without errors) in A1&A2 slots. I got nowhere near to rated speeds when testing B1 or B2 slots individually. Timing manual vs auto didn't make a difference.

Can my cpu's IMC even be this bad or should I try different motherboard? I think I'm gonna check my cpu for bent pins, just in case.

Memory: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtz
Cpu: [email protected] speeds
Bios: 0805


----------



## garretsw

I don't mean to derail the thread but does anybody have any input on this https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=660&tstart=0 . Some people seem to think it is specific to certain motherboards/bios versions. I would be interested to see if this is an issue on this motherboard. Unfortunately i do not have the full knowledge to understand what is going on here. I have just started some college courses in programming and wish to get into coding which naturally requires compiling etc. I would hate to see this being an issue on our motherboard/cpus.


----------



## rklrkl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> sweet, you got any links for me I can download stuff?


OK, deep breath here 

Install Windows first of course - I'm assuming you're intending to dual boot on bare metal.
Leave enough partition space for Linux (100GB is more than enough - you can probably get away with 50GB if
you're not putting big progs on the system partition) . It should be noted that I have 64GB RAM, so I don't
allocate any swap space at all to Linux - you may need a swap partition as well if you only have small amounts
of RAM (<8GB).

Download the Fedora 26 ISO, which you can try out in VirtualBox as a VM first to see what it's like. Write the ISO out to
a USB stick - something like Rufus on Windows should work - Google for alternatives of course.
Boot from the USB stick (F8 on machine power on - I picked the UEFI boot option for the stick) into the Fedora installer and install away.

This will add a GRUB 2 menu to your system, letting you choose between Fedora and Windows (I default mine to Fedora of course...) at machine boot time. I personally prefer the more functional MATE desktop system than the default GNOME 3 desktop Fedora ships with, so as root I run:

dnf groupinstall "MATE Desktop"

When I next login, I select the cogwheel icon on the pre-login screen and choose MATE as my default desktop from then on.

To get the proprietary Nvidia driver on, I download it from Nvidia using the "Manual Driver Search" option. Annoyingly, these aren't returned in date order, so I have to check what the newest one is (384.59 at the time of writing). Once downloaded, remove the Nouveau driver as root:

rpm -e xorg-x11-drv-nouveau

Now go into text console mode as root (will require you to relogin as root):

init 3

Login as root and run the.run file you downloaded - this is the current command I use:

cd <directory where your .run file is>
sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-384.59.run

Make sure you select "Yes" when it prompts for using DKMS for kernel modules - yes means future kernel updates will include the Nividia driver automatically without you having to re-run the Nvidia installer. Once the driver is installed, I'd recommend a reboot ("init 5" can work, but I found Firefox misbehaved until the next reboot).

That's it - have fun in Linux!


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rklrkl*
> 
> OK, deep breath here
> 
> Install Windows first of course - I'm assuming you're intending to dual boot on bare metal.
> Leave enough partition space for Linux (100GB is more than enough - you can probably get away with 50GB if
> you're not putting big progs on the system partition) . It should be noted that I have 64GB RAM, so I don't
> allocate any swap space at all to Linux - you may need a swap partition as well if you only have small amounts
> of RAM (<8GB).
> 
> Download the Fedora 26 ISO, which you can try out in VirtualBox as a VM first to see what it's like. Write the ISO out to
> a USB stick - something like Rufus on Windows should work - Google for alternatives of course.
> Boot from the USB stick (F8 on machine power on - I picked the UEFI boot option for the stick) into the Fedora installer and install away.
> 
> This will add a GRUB 2 menu to your system, letting you choose between Fedora and Windows (I default mine to Fedora of course...) at machine boot time. I personally prefer the more functional MATE desktop system than the default GNOME 3 desktop Fedora ships with, so as root I run:
> 
> dnf groupinstall "MATE Desktop"
> 
> When I next login, I select the cogwheel icon on the pre-login screen and choose MATE as my default desktop from then on.
> 
> To get the proprietary Nvidia driver on, I download it from Nvidia using the "Manual Driver Search" option. Annoyingly, these aren't returned in date order, so I have to check what the newest one is (384.59 at the time of writing). Once downloaded, remove the Nouveau driver as root:
> 
> rpm -e xorg-x11-drv-nouveau
> 
> Now go into text console mode as root (will require you to relogin as root):
> 
> init 3
> 
> Login as root and run the.run file you downloaded - this is the current command I use:
> 
> cd <directory where your .run file is>
> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-384.59.run
> 
> Make sure you select "Yes" when it prompts for using DKMS for kernel modules - yes means future kernel updates will include the Nividia driver automatically without you having to re-run the Nvidia installer. Once the driver is installed, I'd recommend a reboot ("init 5" can work, but I found Firefox misbehaved until the next reboot).
> 
> That's it - have fun in Linux!


Wow awesome thanks for this. It actually answered a bunch of my questions/issues. I'm on my phone in bed atm but I'll let you know how it goes when I try it out


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i'm trying to install linux as a 2nd OS on this mobo, but i'm struggling to find a working copy to use with this MOBO, has anyone had any luck? or know what I need to do?


Zorin and ChaletOS work fine, OpenSUSE also installs but might have some troubles with UEFI. (all latest versions though)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> sweet, you got any links for me I can download stuff?


Distro watch https://distrowatch.com/ if it ain't there, it doesn't exist.


----------



## robimarko

Anybody got experience with what looks like new version of Corsair 16GB LPX 3000 Mhz CMK16GX4M2B3000C15.
https://i.imgur.com/uCIWDjc.png
It looks like mine kit uses Hynix A-die.
0805 wont load correct values from XMP profile,I will need to try out many of manual settings.

Also I am having huge issue with Error 129-Reset to device, DeviceRaidPort0, was issued and Error 153-The IO Operation at logical block address xxxx for Disk 1 was retried.
Disk 1 is my ADATA SP550 SSD which Windows is installed on.
That is what is written in Event viewer in Windows 10 when it freezes for around 20-30 seconds completely randomly.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robimarko*
> 
> Anybody got experience with what looks like new version of Corsair 16GB LPX 3000 Mhz CMK16GX4M2B3000C15.
> https://i.imgur.com/uCIWDjc.png
> It looks like mine kit uses Hynix A-die.
> 0805 wont load correct values from XMP profile,I will need to try out many of manual settings.
> 
> Also I am having huge issue with Error 129-Reset to device, DeviceRaidPort0, was issued and Error 153-The IO Operation at logical block address xxxx for Disk 1 was retried.
> Disk 1 is my ADATA SP550 SSD which Windows is installed on.
> That is what is written in Event viewer in Windows 10 when it freezes for around 20-30 seconds completely randomly.


Check your SATA cable, I had such errors too and fixed it with changing to a new cable.
I had errors like this: "The IO operation at logical block address 0xe8e07fff for Disk 3 (PDO name: \Device\00000044) was retried." and the system would freeze for a short time - I think it was recovering communication with my SATA drive.


----------



## robimarko

Ok,I will replace SATA cable tommorow.
I it weird because I used brand new cable


----------



## crakej

Sent another moan to ASUS UK about lack of bios development - no doubt I'll get another crap reply telling me something like it's stable enough!

I would have thought for a company like ASUS this really could have been worked out by now. I wonder how threadriper and epyc will cope memory-wise?

Seems (still) like we didn't spend enough money to get proper support and development!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah....another monday, another BIOS.......NOT!

On the other hand, threadripper reviews might come today or tomorrow....all the reviewers have their samples.

I bet they cannot go over 4Ghz either. Still I'm interested on them.


----------



## Lermite

If you wanted to brick your board with beta or alpha bios, you should have bough a Gigabyte









Asus always take its time to produce new bios but at least, they work pretty fine, without any severe bug such system instability, disappearing or wrongly applied settings, soft brick,...


----------



## crakej

That's true, but we're nearly six months after release.....

Doesn't one of the treadrippers clock in at 4GHz? You're still thinking of jumping ship? I think I'm going to give it a while longer for everything to mature a bit. I will be very happy when I can run at 3200 without messing about......well, for a couple of weeks!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> That's true, but we're nearly six months after release.....
> 
> Doesn't one of the treadrippers clock in at 4GHz? You're still thinking of jumping ship? I think I'm going to give it a while longer for everything to mature a bit. I will be very happy when I can run at 3200 without messing about......well, for a couple of weeks!


Yeah. I'm not gonna jump ships immediately. Next year at best.

I'm gonna wait till it matures and also the prices drop. One thing I learned about Ryzen is to wait a bit. I bought my 1800x for Euro 560 and now is 100 Euro less.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yeah....another monday, another BIOS.......NOT!
> 
> On the other hand, threadripper reviews might come today or tomorrow....all the reviewers have their samples.
> 
> I bet they cannot go over 4Ghz either. Still I'm interested on them.


Isn't NDA expiring August 14th? I don't think we will be seeing official reviews from good sources before that.
Yes, I'm almost certain they will not be going over 4Ghz, they are based on B1 stepping of ZEN core just like Ryzen.
There is a compiled list of PN (product numbers), on some german website, for all ZEN based products and only EPYCs are based on B2 stepping (that was supposed to go over 4Ghz).
As to the "jumping" to threadripper, I would much prefer to wait for ZEN 2 next year. Based on "Starship" codenamed new AMD server CPU that has 48 cores (IF architecture forces the maximum of 4 modules and it will not change for a few generations according to AMD co each module must have 12 cores), there is a big chance that Ryzen 2 will have up to 12 cores in 2 CCXs - so the best of both worlds - more cores without doubling modules and NUMA based headaches.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Isn't NDA expiring August 14th? I don't think we will be seeing official reviews from good sources before that.
> Yes, I'm almost certain they will not be going over 4Ghz, they are based on B1 stepping of ZEN core just like Ryzen.
> There is a compiled list of PN (product numbers), on some german website, for all ZEN based products and only EPYCs are based on B2 stepping (that was supposed to go over 4Ghz).
> As to the "jumping" to threadripper, I would much prefer to wait for ZEN 2 next year. Based on "Starship" codenamed new AMD server CPU that has 48 cores, there is a big chance that Ryzen 2 will have up to 12 cores in 2 CCXs - so the best of both worlds - more cores without doubling modules and NUMA based headaches.


This sounds really encouraging! I just want it to work when I drop it into this motherboard though!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Isn't NDA expiring August 14th? I don't think we will be seeing official reviews from good sources before that.
> Yes, I'm almost certain they will not be going over 4Ghz, they are based on B1 stepping of ZEN core just like Ryzen.
> There is a compiled list of PN (product numbers), on some german website, for all ZEN based products and only EPYCs are based on B2 stepping (that was supposed to go over 4Ghz).
> As to the "jumping" to threadripper, I would much prefer to wait for ZEN 2 next year. Based on "Starship" codenamed new AMD server CPU that has 48 cores (IF architecture forces the maximum of 4 modules and it will not change for a few generations according to AMD co each module must have 12 cores), there is a big chance that Ryzen 2 will have up to 12 cores in 2 CCXs - so the best of both worlds - more cores without doubling modules and NUMA based headaches.


Good info...didn't know any of that. Thank you.

I thought the embargo was about to be lifted.


----------



## Keith Myers

When I watched the YT videos, they all had August 10 as the lift date on the embargo.


----------



## gasolin

New to ryzen Asus prime x370-pro Ryzen 5 1600 (stock) 2x8gb kingson hyper x 2133mhz runs 2666 mhz 18 18 18 36 (no clue if that is the best settings since i know i could have problems if i let bios set 2666 timing to aut (msi mb), so i set it to 18 18 18 36), Cooler master nyer 212 led turbo black low rpm fine temps


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> New to ryzen Asus prime x370-pro Ryzen 5 1600 (stock) 2x8gb kingson hyper x 2133mhz runs 2666 mhz 18 18 18 36 (no clue if that is the best settings since i know i could have problems if i let bios set 2666 timing to aut (msi mb), so i set it to 18 18 18 36), Cooler master nyer 212 led turbo black low rpm fine temps


Good settings for that RAM, I tried my Kingston 3000MHz to push at 3033 instead of 2933 and was unstable. It's normal for RAM to have higher Cl at higher frequency.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Good settings for that RAM, I tried my Kingston 3000MHz to push at 3033 instead of 2933 and was unstable. It's normal for RAM to have higher Cl at higher frequency.


Just not shure where my limit are and what settings above 2666mh i should use to get it stable

It passes ibt normal but the flame (Freeze test) isn't 100% stable

should i disable erp and epu if i don't want my cpu constantly go up and dowen in mhz, i want it to stay at a stable mhz and make vcore go up and down according to load and of course core usage, like im getting slightly ticks when i know it does that LOL














 i do how ever wnat it to turn off my mouse and keyboard when i have shut down my pc,


----------



## MishelLngelo

As soon as I set any OC, frequency stays put. You can also make changes to your Windows power plan > Advanced > Processor Min and Max to 100% -100%.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> As soon as I set any OC, frequency stays put. You can also make changes to your Windows power plan > Advanced > Processor Min and Max to 100% -100%.


Thanks (power plan)









what about erp an epu what is best to use? i do want it to turn off mouse and keyboard when my pc is off, s4+s5 or s5?

when mhz is not fluctuating i might go for most power efficient erp and epu on,right?


----------



## crakej

I replaced my vengeance hynix sticks with the Tridents I have now, but I still have them - if they can run stable at 3200 they should be faster then the Trident are now being dual rank - unless I'm not understanding this properly.

I think I'll just keep them until I see which runs best.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> what about erp an epu what is best to use? i do want it to turn off mouse and keyboard when my pc is off, s4+s5 or s5?
> 
> when mhz is not fluctuating i might go for most power efficient erp and epu on,right?


I don't know what ERP is, but if EPU is "EPU Power Saving Mode", you have to disable it no matter what.
This damned option lowers insidiously the core voltage by 0,05V.

About the CPU frequency, the only way to see it changing in Windows is to use P-States.

A fixed frequency and a voltage set by offset and "C6 mode" and "Global C-State Control" both enabled, Windows sees a fixed frequency but in fact, it varies with the voltage depending on the load.
The monitoring apps are only unable to read it.

My 1700 is OC at 3,8 Ghz with as offset voltage to get 1,225V.
Windows prentends the frequency is still 3,8 Ghz.
But Linux displays 1,55 GHz during idle, and 3,8 Ghz during load. It's a proof Windows is unable to see all the frequency variations.


----------



## gasolin

Works fine using cpu-z i can se the frequency change

Google is my friend

ErP Support determines whether to let the system consume less than 1W of power in S5 (shutdown) state. When the setting is enabled, the following four functions will become unavailable: PME Event Wake Up, Power On By Mouse, Power On By Keyboard, and Wake On LAN.


----------



## crakej

Encouraging reply from ASUS.... certainly much nicer than the last time I wrote to them!

_Thank you for contacting Asus, my name is Allen and I will try my best to assist you with your situation.

We are extremely sorry to hear that you are facing issues with your Asus PRIME X370-PRO.

I inform you that Asus engineers are doing their best to update all products to the latest BIOS, firmware or driver available. Unfortunately because there are a lot of tests to be done before a BIOS update is released, it is possible that some revisions will take longer than usual to be released to the general public.

We apologise for the inconvenience and we will like to assure you that a new version will be released as soon as there is one stable enough to work with the majority of systems.

Should you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to get back in touch with us.

Please feel free to rate our service according to the solution provided in the questionnaire that will be sent to you shortly after our reply to your inquiry.

Best Regards,

Allen

ASUS Technical Support_


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Encouraging reply from ASUS.... certainly much nicer than the last time I wrote to them!
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Asus, my name is Allen and I will try my best to assist you with your situation.
> 
> We are extremely sorry to hear that you are facing issues with your Asus PRIME X370-PRO.
> 
> I inform you that Asus engineers are doing their best to update all products to the latest BIOS, firmware or driver available. Unfortunately because there are a lot of tests to be done before a BIOS update is released, it is possible that some revisions will take longer than usual to be released to the general public.
> 
> We apologise for the inconvenience and we will like to assure you that a new version will be released as soon as there is one stable enough to work with the majority of systems.
> 
> Should you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to get back in touch with us.
> 
> Please feel free to rate our service according to the solution provided in the questionnaire that will be sent to you shortly after our reply to your inquiry.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Allen
> 
> ASUS Technical Support_


More defined WHEN would be even nicer. I don't doubt that their engineers are working hard on it, Asus was known for good BIOS support.


----------



## TheLostSwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robimarko*
> 
> Anybody got 16GB Corsair LPX 3000 MHz working on 2933 MHz?
> I cant get it to work on 2933 MHz with XMP profile or looser timing,it just fails to boot.
> It could easily be on of advanced parameters I dont understand
> 2800 MHz is working but I gotta test its stability.


I got mine running stable at 3066 and had them stable at 2933 on pre 0805 UEFI.
Have you tried clearing your CMOS? I was unable to make my RAM run faster than 2133 before doing that.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> More defined WHEN would be even nicer. I don't doubt that their engineers are working hard on it, Asus was known for good BIOS support.


I would have preferred them to attach a file!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I would have preferred them to attach a file!


Even better !


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Encouraging reply from ASUS.... certainly much nicer than the last time I wrote to them!
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Asus, my name is Allen and I will try my best to assist you with your situation.
> 
> We are extremely sorry to hear that you are facing issues with your Asus PRIME X370-PRO.
> 
> I inform you that Asus engineers are doing their best to update all products to the latest BIOS, firmware or driver available. Unfortunately because there are a lot of tests to be done before a BIOS update is released, it is possible that some revisions will take longer than usual to be released to the general public.
> 
> We apologise for the inconvenience and we will like to assure you that a new version will be released as soon as there is one stable enough to work with the majority of systems.
> 
> Should you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to get back in touch with us.
> 
> Please feel free to rate our service according to the solution provided in the questionnaire that will be sent to you shortly after our reply to your inquiry.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Allen
> 
> ASUS Technical Support_


I suspect after agesa 1.0.0.6 they've collected a vast amount of RAM compatibility data after mass testing and probably are now including all that data in the upcoming BIOS. Probably not a small task.


----------



## robimarko

I hope so, because RAM compatibility is still an issue.
Good step would be to read XMP profiles properly instead of partialy


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robimarko*
> 
> I hope so, because RAM compatibility is still an issue.
> Good step would be to read XMP profiles properly instead of partialy


The problem is not in reading the profiles, but in translating it and adapting to Ryzen memory controller. It helps to know that this memory stick works with Intel in such and such case with that frequency and these timings - now the problem is in knowing how Ryzen ICM will behave with these same timings. If it was as easy as correctly reading SPD that Typhoon software is doing it in seconds all the time...


----------



## robimarko

Well, it would regardless if they are optimized for Ryzen or not, because with this half way reading only some parameters are read and others are set by using some Auto feature which reads from some predefined settings that are nowhere near what that memory stick is meant to be run at.


----------



## saygram

I have tried finding information about the rated outputs of the fan-headers but I could only find that the CPU_FAN header is rated to 12 W.

What are the CHA_FAN, AIO_PUMP and W_PUMP headers power rating?

I'll assume 3 A for pumps and 1 A for fans.


----------



## MishelLngelo

If you look at manual, W_Pump has more control than AiO_Pump so it has to be on different regulator and it would also make sense to have higher power rating because custom loops usually have stronger pumps. I use W_Pump connector for two 120mm front fans and a 200mm side panel fan. It seems that they are controlled well.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saygram*
> 
> I have tried finding information about the rated outputs of the fan-headers but I could only find that the CPU_FAN header is rated to 12 W.
> 
> What are the CHA_FAN, AIO_PUMP and W_PUMP headers power rating?
> 
> I'll assume 3 A for pumps and 1 A for fans.


Wonder why it only has 2 regular fan headers , my old Msi B350 (2/3 of the pricve of the asus prime mb had1cpu fan header,1 for a water pumpe and 4 fan headers)


----------



## gasolin

Any one why tried 3200mhz g skill flare x ram?

Is the 3200mhz ram limit because om the memory controller or the mb?


----------



## saygram

Well there is nothing keeping you from using pump headers and the optional CPU fan header for case fans. PWM as PWM.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I suspect after agesa 1.0.0.6 they've collected a vast amount of RAM compatibility data after mass testing and probably are now including all that data in the upcoming BIOS. Probably not a small task.


Doesnt change the fact, that we sat around for months (while Strix and C6H got their Bioses, CBS settings, IC updates etc) without getting access to base-settings in CBS (which come from amd.. they really only need to unlock those, like we did with the bios mod...).
I bought it, because i thought that i can see the Prime as the smaller Brother of the C6H (looking at the used Caps etc) without too much LED blingbling and deduced that id get good Bios Support (maybe not "every week a beta bios" like with C6H, but at least access to base-settings in CBS like overclocking without banging up the energysaving. My old Pentium 4 already got that done...), which was worth the extra bucks compared to a b350 board.

Instead Asus handles it, supportwise, like a B350 Prime on steroids, a mainstream very low-end x370 board. I mean, the only difference between B350 - X370 Prime is to set CPU/SOC voltage per offset AND definitve number while the B350 only gets offset. Well, and some LEDs. For 50bucks more..


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Wonder why it only has 2 regular fan headers , my old Msi B350 (2/3 of the pricve of the asus prime mb had1cpu fan header,1 for a water pumpe and 4 fan headers)


You can daisy chain up to 4 fans if memory serves me right - I have 2 on each header.


----------



## saygram

How many fans which can be split will depend on the fans current draw and the fan header rating. If the fans are more than 4 W each you wouldn't want to split more than two of them on a single 12 W header.

You can split a hella lot of fans on the pump header if it truly is 36 W.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Doesnt change the fact, that we sat around for months (while Strix and C6H got their Bioses, CBS settings, IC updates etc) without getting access to base-settings in CBS (which come from amd.. they really only need to unlock those, like we did with the bios mod...).
> I bought it, because i thought that i can see the Prime as the smaller Brother of the C6H (looking at the used Caps etc) without too much LED blingbling and deduced that id get good Bios Support (maybe not "every week a beta bios" like with C6H, but at least access to base-settings in CBS like overclocking without banging up the energysaving. My old Pentium 4 already got that done...), which was worth the extra bucks compared to a b350 board.
> 
> Instead Asus handles it, supportwise, like a B350 Prime on steroids, a mainstream very low-end x370 board. I mean, the only difference between B350 - X370 Prime is to set CPU/SOC voltage per offset AND definitve number while the B350 only gets offset. Well, and some LEDs. For 50bucks more..


I have to agree with you here. I don't know about Strix, but CH6 owners get much more feedback, communication and bios updates. The main thrust of my letter to ASUS was the lack of any communication (which CH6 owners get) meaning we didn't know what was happening or when - which they did not address. I have replied and will keep you updated.

In my opinion, no owner, even bottom tier, deserves any less service than anyone else, particularly when the products are not yet working at their advertised spec. Different tiers means you get different hardware and software, but not different levels of service/repair/updates. AMD do have to take some blame here - I can't believe they released so soon before knowing what ram would run with Ryzen. It should use DDR4, but as we know, it isn't that simple with Ryzen. I wonder if we'll end up with something like DDR4.5 which is just for Ryzen.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You can daisy chain up to 4 fans if memory serves me right - I have 2 on each header.


I know that, it's just that there are some nerds who would like to have full control over everything where i feel it's strange that thers are only 2 fanheader on
many asus bords,the asu prime x370-pro is just a budget x370 mb but still no more than 2 fanheaders that is noget labled for aio's,pumps,cpu cooler

I have 1 rear fan rear to 1 fan header, 2 fans 1 y splitter to 1 fanheader and my bottom cpu fan (cooler master) to the case fan controller at 5volt.
(2 fans on cpu coler i used a ysplitter that came with the cooler since speed using the 2 cpu fan headers wasn't the same)

My msi B350 PC MATE had 4 fanheader and 2 for cpu/w pumpe, that's why i feel it's not good enough to only have 1-2 fanheaders,
not much compared to how many pci,pci e slot and usb/sata ports there is


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I know that, it's just that there are some nerds who would like to have full control over everything where i feel it's strange that thers are only 2 fanheader on
> many asus bords,the asu prime x370-pro is just a budget x370 mb but still no more than 2 fanheaders that is noget labled for aio's,pumps,cpu cooler
> 
> I have 1 rear fan rear to 1 fan header, 2 fans 1 y splitter to 1 fanheader and my bottom cpu fan (cooler master) to the case fan controller at 5volt.
> (2 fans on cpu coler i used a ysplitter that came with the cooler since speed using the 2 cpu fan headers wasn't the same)
> 
> My msi B350 PC MATE had 4 fanheader and 2 for cpu/w pumpe, that's why i feel it's not good enough to only have 1-2 fanheaders,
> not much compared to how many pci,pci e slot and usb/sata ports there is


I must admit, it's strange that we can't just set those extra headers as fans in the bios. I used them at first, but you don't get to control them as easily - they don't come up as fans in FanXpert in the bios or in Windows even though that's what was plugged into them.

So yeah, I would have preferred more dedicated fan headers, or at least the ability to set the other pump and cpu fan headers as fans. I'm guessing other fan control software may be able to control them, but it's way to fiddly for my liking.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I must admit, it's strange that we can't just set those extra headers as fans in the bios. I used them at first, but you don't get to control them as easily - they don't come up as fans in FanXpert in the bios or in Windows even though that's what was plugged into them.
> 
> So yeah, I would have preferred more dedicated fan headers, or at least the ability to set the other pump and cpu fan headers as fans. I'm guessing other fan control software may be able to control them, but it's way to fiddly for my liking.


Wanted to link to a video where a guy tries to se the limit of a fanheader by using alot of fans like 15-20 or so, they would run.

Just couldn't find the video









Problem isn't max fans on one fanheader, but those who want each fan to run at a custom fan speed and use more than 2-3 fans


----------



## bardacuda

I haven't had a problem controlling the fans connected to W_PUMP and AIO with the QFan control in the BIOS. Right now I have one connected to each of those headers and one on Chassis2, and all 3 of them set to ramp up with CPU temp. They all work pretty much the same except the W_PUMP tends to go a little faster. It probably gets a slightly higher voltage because that one is expected to have a higher load and some vdrop.


----------



## gasolin

W pump is normally full power,12 volt, since it's normal to run a water pump at full powe,12volt


----------



## bardacuda

Not for me since I set a fan curve for it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I have to agree with you here. I don't know about Strix, but CH6 owners get much more feedback, communication and bios updates. The main thrust of my letter to ASUS was the lack of any communication (which CH6 owners get) meaning we didn't know what was happening or when - which they did not address. I have replied and will keep you updated.
> 
> In my opinion, no owner, even bottom tier, deserves any less service than anyone else, particularly when the products are not yet working at their advertised spec. Different tiers means you get different hardware and software, but not different levels of service/repair/updates. AMD do have to take some blame here - I can't believe they released so soon before knowing what ram would run with Ryzen. It should use DDR4, but as we know, it isn't that simple with Ryzen. I wonder if we'll end up with something like DDR4.5 which is just for Ryzen.


I think the case is that everything that happens on the CH6 trickles down to the PX370P....I can almost bet that's the case. So first they test everything on that board and then our BIOSes are derived from it, just with less options.

can't be 100% sure but it makes sense, also saves ASUS from having to hire teams for each board.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robimarko*
> 
> Well, it would regardless if they are optimized for Ryzen or not, because with this half way reading only some parameters are read and others are set by using some Auto feature which reads from some predefined settings that are nowhere near what that memory stick is meant to be run at.


You are incorrect, XMP profile contains only about 12 values in all, others are auto-configured by memory controller at boot time. There are more than 60 values that are "changable" in better bioses.
All XMP values are easy to read but not so easy to apply to completely different memory controller. Please read more about the topic and don't spread disinformation.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think the case is that everything that happens on the CH6 trickles down to the PX370P....I can almost bet that's the case. So first they test everything on that board and then our BIOSes are derived from it, just with less options.
> 
> can't be 100% sure but it makes sense, also saves ASUS from having to hire teams for each board.


But why no CBS options then? They are known and unlocked since Ryzen launch (for C6H at least. P-State OC for example). They immediatley got the new CBS settings that came with 1006 (CAD, Bankgroupswap etc). And this is now two months old. In this time the two Strix (370 AND 350!) got the CBS settings and prior to that another two updates to improve stability (according to asus). We got nothing in that time, like B350 (we even have the same bios number). And its not like everything is stable and shiny on the Prime. There isnt only RAM adjustments to do, IC updates, Voltages, basically a whole world "under the belt", how one setting affects another etc.

In my opinion i got toroughly arsed, because i basically got a Prime B350 in grey and with 7 LEDs and paid 150€ instead of 90 (while my brother, who got a b350, laughs his ass off).

And its not like those options i refer to are only cosmetical. BGS can be crucial for RAM (CAD as well), while PState OC is basically the mundanest standard since Pentium4 times... I wouldnt whine if this board would be a budget one (like b350), but its even a mid price compared to other x370..


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> But why no CBS options then? They are known and unlocked since Ryzen launch (for C6H at least. P-State OC for example). They immediatley got the new CBS settings that came with 1006 (CAD, Bankgroupswap etc). And this is now two months old. In this time the two Strix (370 AND 350!) got the CBS settings and prior to that another two updates to improve stability (according to asus). We got nothing in that time, like B350 (we even have the same bios number). And its not like everything is stable and shiny on the Prime. There isnt only RAM adjustments to do, IC updates, Voltages, basically a whole world "under the belt", how one setting affects another etc.
> 
> In my opinion i got toroughly arsed, because i basically got a Prime B350 in grey and with 7 LEDs and paid 150€ instead of 90 (while my brother, who got a b350, laughs his ass off).
> 
> And its not like those options i refer to are only cosmetical. BGS can be crucial for RAM (CAD as well), while PState OC is basically the mundanest standard since Pentium4 times... I wouldn't whine if this board would be a budget one (like b350), but its even a mid price compared to other x370..


I honestly don't know. I guess ASUS had things planned at the beginning, those things might change too.

On the other hand, I did extensive P-State testing with Zenstates and ultimately is useless because there's neither power saving or less temperature while using P states. After months happy with Zenstates I decided to go fixed OC in the BIOS and the numbers are exactly the same. I concur with Bullzoid's video in that regard.

About bank group swap....yes that might help with RAM OC.

My personal opinion is, they should just enable as much on our boards, as much as the CH6 has since that board already has better VRM and other things this board doesn't. The thing is, people will jump to this board and nobody would probably buy the CH6. Not sure, they know better than me as they have their marketing statistics I guess.


----------



## crakej

There are other differences like the board and track designs that can make a difference to how things work.

CBS options ARE in the bios, they chose to not let us have them! That's how we got the modded bios.


----------



## crakej

Has anyone with the modded bios (or normal one) ever seen this in Event Viewer?

Remember the problems with memtest? Could this be related? It says 'Check for new firmware' at the bottom there.....


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Has anyone with the modded bios (or normal one) ever seen this in Event Viewer?
> 
> Remember the problems with memtest? Could this be related? It says 'Check for new firmware' at the bottom there.....


I have it in my events viewer too but I have no clue about its causes or effects.

BTW, I removed one of the heatsinks of my VRM, to check how it's mounted:



The silicone height is 1.3 mm.
Each VRM made a 0.3mm hole (the height of the silicone become 1.0 mm at their place).


----------



## chroniclard

I have the same event error, appears when booting the PC into windows the first time.

Wonder if its because we have a locked overclock and not pstate so the windows power plan cant downclock?

(testing it now)


----------



## chroniclard

Yeah, changed from a fixed 3925 overclock to a PState 3925 overclock and I do not get those events when booting windows.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Yeah, changed from a fixed 3925 overclock to a PState 3925 overclock and I do not get those events when booting windows.


I too don't have them, I'm using Zenstates.


----------



## mat9v

You know guys, I have stumbled on a very irritating problem with Diskcryptor - I can't decrypt disks, I can encrypt them without problems, but as long as they are connected to AMD raid - they can't be decrypted. It's driving me nuts - trying to find out why it happens, especially as it shows no errors in log file, no problems, the program just freezes. And I can't reboot if that happens.
Any idea what it may be?


----------



## owntecx

Hi, Im stable at 3200 with my 3600cl17 ram. I can boot with 3333cl14 and 3466cl14 with oficial 805 bios, but i cant get it error free. it gives me copy erros, like 1 or 2 by hour. Can the modded bios help with the cbs option. and if so, is the installation easy?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owntecx*
> 
> Hi, Im stable at 3200 with my 3600cl17 ram. I can boot with 3333cl14 and 3466cl14 with oficial 805 bios, but i cant get it error free. it gives me copy erros, like 1 or 2 by hour. Can the modded bios help with the cbs option. and if so, is the installation easy?


What settings are you using at 3200?


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owntecx*
> 
> Hi, Im stable at 3200 with my 3600cl17 ram. I can boot with 3333cl14 and 3466cl14 with oficial 805 bios, but i cant get it error free. it gives me copy erros, like 1 or 2 by hour. Can the modded bios help with the cbs option. and if so, is the installation easy?


Installation is very easy and there are many more unlocked options. Would hope that we get these options officially soon.


----------



## gasolin

I just have 2133 mhz ram that run at 2666mhz, i just whish ram would get cheaper so i altleast can get som 3200mhz ram, mb is rated at 3200mhz and it should somehow be able to run ram at 3200mhz.

i think ryzen 2 would have much better ram speed support

How big is the difference with faster ram?


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I just have 2133 mhz ram that run at 2666mhz, i just whish ram would get cheaper so i altleast can get som 3200mhz ram, mb is rated at 3200mhz and it should somehow be able to run ram at 3200mhz.
> 
> i think ryzen 2 would have much better ram speed support
> 
> How big is the difference with faster ram?


There is quite an improvement to be had.

More here https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


----------



## gasolin

What is LL? Low Latency?


----------



## crakej

Did more experimenting with my Trident Z 4266.

XMP rating is
2133(4266)CL19,19,19,39 - 58,748,556,342,11,8,52 (rc,rfc1,rfc2,rfc4,rrdl,rrds,faw)

Now, these have run at 3066CL14 Solid and 3200 (as many) nearly solid.

Yet these are binned to run at 1066(2133MHz)CL15/16,15,15,15,36 - 50,374,278,171,6,4,6,23 (rc,rfc1,rfc2,rfc4,rrdl,rrds,faw)

This makes me think I'm not going to get any further on the stilts' settings - I'm trying to extrapolate what other speeds might be and looking to see what might work. Like others I have problems with CL15, even with geardown disabled, so going to check out CL16 even though I have no idea how this will affect other settings.

It's a shame most DDR4 only comes with one extreme profile and nothing in between.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I have it in my events viewer too but I have no clue about its causes or effects.
> 
> BTW, I removed one of the heatsinks of my VRM, to check how it's mounted:
> 
> 
> 
> The silicone height is 1.3 mm.
> Each VRM made a 0.3mm hole (the height of the silicone become 1.0 mm at their place).


It looks really thick - do you think there may be a better solution.

Speaking of cooling, was thinking of getting liquid metal - is it worth it?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It looks really thick - do you think there may be a better solution.


1 mm is not that thick.

I thought about removing this soft silicone, replacing it with a thin layer of thermal paste, and lowering the heatsing until it touches the VRM.
But that would probably not work because all the VRM must not have the exact same height.

Another way, much less dangerous, would be to set the heatsink closer to the VRM, without touching any of them. As the silicone layer is very soft, the VRM would make their way into it.
The height of the silicone on each VRM would be much thinner, so the heat would spread more efficiently through the heatsink.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Speaking of cooling, was thinking of getting liquid metal - is it worth it?


The liquid metal are more efficient than any standard thermal paste, they have to be applied extremely carefully because they are very conductive electrically. Any bit of liquid metal going outside where it should be could cause a short-circuit that burns the hardware.
That's why I'm so afraid to try liquid metals.

The Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut is already efficient enough for my computer, because I only overclock my 1700 at 3,8 Ghz with 1,225 Vcore and 0.95 Vsoc, and an Alphacool Eisbaer 280 is cooling it.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> There is quite an improvement to be had.
> 
> More here https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


I try this with daily use.
My computer work faster with 3066 LL (14-15-15) than 3200 (16-18-18).

I use Samsung RapidMode in my SSD, i dont try to use Crystal Disk or any other soft to test my SSD Speed But in my test with some apps (Browsers/VM/Games/GameLaunchers and clients/etc) 3066LL its better than 3200 stock.
I dont go to 3200 LL... my 3200oc in rams is Stable at 90%


----------



## kadaz

yo i just got a new pair of headphones and on my pc they are about half as loud compared to my phone. Now I've done everything and checked everything, leading me to believe there's something wrong with the Mobo drivers. Does anyone have a good pair of headphones that can weigh in on this?


----------



## bardacuda

I remember when I had the realtek drivers installed I had an issue where every time I booted I had to open the configuration window from the sytem tray before it would set the gain or eq to what I had saved for my preset. I ended up just uninstalling them and using the windows drivers.


----------



## barkaipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> I try this with daily use.
> My computer work faster with 3066 LL (14-15-15) than 3200 (16-18-18).
> 
> I use Samsung RapidMode in my SSD, i dont try to use Crystal Disk or any other soft to test my SSD Speed But in my test with some apps (Browsers/VM/Games/GameLaunchers and clients/etc) 3066LL its better than 3200 stock.
> I dont go to 3200 LL... my 3200oc in rams is Stable at 90%


What does LL stand for? Low latency? So you guys say I should go lower timings with my 3200 ram let's say at 3066?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> yo i just got a new pair of headphones and on my pc they are about half as loud compared to my phone. Now I've done everything and checked everything, leading me to believe there's something wrong with the Mobo drivers. Does anyone have a good pair of headphones that can weigh in on this?


if you have a good pair of headphones you use a better external or internal headphone amplifer


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkaipe*
> 
> What does LL stand for? Low latency? So you guys say I should go lower timings with my 3200 ram let's say at 3066?


yes, LL = Low Latency


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> if you have a good pair of headphones you use a better external or internal headphone amplifer


I had troubles with the inbuilt card initially. The Line in was failing to work. i thought it was something here, such as a cable but it turned out it was the drivers.

So, yes, I think the drivers need work.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I had troubles with the inbuilt card initially. The Line in was failing to work. i thought it was something here, such as a cable but it turned out it was the drivers.
> 
> So, yes, I think the drivers need work.


Try drivers from Realtek site, not the ones from ASUS - they work correctly as far as I have tested them.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Try drivers from Realtek site, not the ones from ASUS - they work correctly as far as I have tested them.


Yeah I think that's what I did. You lose the control panel, but the device works better.


----------



## gasolin

Or mabye snaildriver to se what it can find http://snailsuite.com/


----------



## gasolin

What difference am i gonna expect if buy faster ram?

Is the difference really that big just by oc it to 3.7ghz? (ram isn't faster than what i have,mabye cl is a bit lower, the higher score was the highest windows 10 score with geebench 4 i could find), for a stock ryzen 5 1600 with only slightly oc'ed ram i think it's normal, right?

A little bit scary since the difference is not juts 10% it's 20%, single core performance more than 20% and what if the cpu was oced to 3.9ghz? (i do need faster,higher mhz ram and oc my cpu)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> What difference am i gonna expect if buy faster ram?
> 
> Is the difference really that big just by oc it to 3.7ghz? (ram isn't faster than whta i have,mabye cl is a bit lower, the higher score was the highest windows 10 score with geebench 4 i could find), for a stock ryzen 5 1600 with only slightly oc'ed ram i think it's normal, right?


Not huge to be honest. About 5 to 10% depending on the app. There are charts showing the improvement and honestly is not big.

Maybe with a 4000mhz kit you'll see it...but you'll gonna have a hard time going over 3200mhz ATM.

The other detail is, the more RAM the slower it can get. I'm on 64Gb and no kit goes over 2933Mhz.

And yes, nothing can beat a CPU OC. I can clearly see an improvement from 3.9Ghz to 4Ghz in apps and benchmarks.


----------



## gasolin

Is it worth selling 16gb of ram to get 8gb of 3200mhz with a cl of 16 (pretty avarage i have seen 3200mhz ram with a cl of 14) and than later but a second stick of 8gb 3200mhz ram

2x4 gb and later 2x4 gb or 1x8gb and later 1x8gb?

Oc my cpu

If i want to stay at max 1.200 volt (currently fluctuating 1.101 and 1.112 volt stock settings Ryzen 5 1600) how much can i oc it to, 3.6ghz? 3.8 or 3.9ghz at 1.300volt?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Oc my cpu
> 
> If i want to stay at max 1.200 volt (currently fluctuating 1.101 and 1.112 volt stock settings Ryzen 5 1600) how much can i oc it to, 3.6ghz? 3.8 or 3.9ghz at 1.300volt?


I guess that's something you need to research.

I'm guessing is about the same as any other Ryzen. You can probably push it to 3.9Ghz or even 4Ghz.

You can go as high as 1.4v without any harm (1.425 max, here I have it at 1.418v). Just don't let the temps go too high. 75c is good, 80c too, 85 and upwards start to be a bit too much.

Mine is hard to push beyond 75c (1800x) on water and beyond 85c on air. Seems like these soldered IHS do a great job.

Don't use LLC4 or 5


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I guess that's something you need to research.
> 
> I'm guessing is about the same as any other Ryzen.
> 
> You can go as high as 1.4v without any harm. Just don't let the temps go too high. 75c is good, 80c too, 85 and upwards start to be a bit too much.
> 
> Mine is hard to push beyond 75c (1800x) on water and beyond 85c on air.
> 
> Don't use LLC4 or 5


I want to keep temps and noise low, stock speed and 850 rpm cooler master hyper 212 led turbo around 60 c prime 95 small fft

Wrait spise prime 95 small fft around 66-67c at around 40-50% speed at low temps


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I want to keep temps and noise low, stock speed and 850 rpm cooler master hyper 212 led turbo around 60 c prime 95 small fft
> 
> Wrait spise prime 95 small fft around 66-67c at around 40-50% speed at low temps


Well, it seems like you can push it without raising the fan speed. As I said, 75c at full load is still great.

Here on water I get 75c with the radiator fans at a ridiculous 650rpm.


----------



## bardacuda

It will all depend on your specific chip and how much voltage it requires for X GHz. Set the voltage that will give you those temps with that load and fan speed, and then find out what clockspeed is stable with those settings.

As for RAM sticks I would try and stick with a dual channel kit. If you already have 2x8 GB it's probably worth keeping that. The board has 4 slots so even if you only started with a 2x4 kit, you could always add (or swap out for) a 2x8/16/32 kit down the road.


----------



## gasolin

holy c........ 3.6ghz vcore on auto 1.373volt as max, prime 95 small fft 1.406volt OMG


----------



## bardacuda

That seems high for only 3.6GHz. You should be able to do 3.8 or 3.9 with that voltage. Maybe even 4.0 but you'd have to have a pretty golden chip for that.


----------



## gasolin

I set multiplier to 36 why does it only run at 1.5ghz? (1.300 volt)

FID and VID how do i use it?

Ram speed set to 18 18 18 18 36 and 2933mhz it runs at 2933mhz and booted up only with cpu being to low (1.5ghz)


----------



## karenin

Is the BeQuiet Silent Loop 240 now mountable without kits? My old 100i is on the verge to die (sadly.. it could be mounted by just using the Stock Cooler Mount), and im looking for a new one. But almost every AIO i looked into, had some problems (screws too short, no contact with die, the no-cost AM4 Kits you can order are poor quality etc)


----------



## gasolin

Stock setting 38 and it booted up in 3.8ghz i guess it can only run 2933mhz 18 18 18 18 36 at 15.5x multiplier

Next step lower vcore and try 2666 mhz


----------



## SaccoSVD

Just installed two Noctua NF F12 Fans on my rad.

Darn!! these things are really efficient and indeed quiet. :O

IBT running as I write and temps won't go over 70c...at 1500rpm (top speed) they're so darn silent compared to the crap my Tt water extreme 3 had. At 1000rpm (idle/mid temps) they just "vanish" (the stock ones had to run at 600rpm to be truly silent)

Idle temps went from 38c to 32c (today, which is rather hot)


----------



## SaccoSVD

first threadripper reviews!


----------



## SaccoSVD

So after watching some of them. Yes TR is impressive in MT performance. Well done AMD, totally pissed all over Intel.

But seems like our Ryzen R7 are the best compromise for gaming and productivity vs power and temps as well. So it's all good for me with my current rig.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Or mabye snaildriver to se what it can find http://snailsuite.com/


Just get your sound drivers from here: http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8224


----------



## kadaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> if you have a good pair of headphones you use a better external or internal headphone amplifer


can you recommend a good amplifier? though my headphones are only 24Ohm so i don't know why my phone can push them to the max volume whereas my PC cannot..


----------



## kladve

Hi guys! Only I have a bug frequency is reset to 1.5 when the voltage(cpu) is changed?


----------



## iveko

Hi,

I am interested in buying this board, I heard that it has good VRM and overclocking ability. I would pair this board with Ryzen 1600 and 16GB 3200MHz RAM. I plan to overclock CPU at least 3.6/3.7GHz.

Please help me choose right RAM, I checked QVL but it is a bit confusing. Do you know if this RAM will work at 3200MHz with CPU overclock to 3.6/3.7:

-- CORSAIR LPX 16GB (2x8) 3600MHz C18 CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 (on QVL list)
-- G.SKILL Flare X 16GB (2x8) 3200MHz C14 F4-3200C14D-16GFX (not on QVL but it is reccomended for Ryzen and has low latency)

Does anyone can confirm if these RAM work at 3200MHz?? Can you suggest any other confirmed and working 3200 MHz RAM??

Thank you!!


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> Hi guys! Only I have a bug frequency is reset to 1.5 when the voltage(cpu) is changed?


i have x 15,5 (1.5ghz) when ivtry to oc ram and cpu, mabye it's the same????


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iveko*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in buying this board, I heard that it has good VRM and overclocking ability. I would pair this board with Ryzen 1600 and 16GB 3200MHz RAM. I plan to overclock CPU at least 3.6/3.7GHz.
> 
> Please help me choose right RAM, I checked QVL but it is a bit confusing. Do you know if this RAM will work at 3200MHz with CPU overclock to 3.6/3.7:
> 
> -- CORSAIR LPX 16GB (2x8) 3600MHz C18 CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 (on QVL list)
> -- G.SKILL Flare X 16GB (2x8) 3200MHz C14 F4-3200C14D-16GFX (not on QVL but it is reccomended for Ryzen and has low latency)
> 
> Does anyone can confirm if these RAM work at 3200MHz?? Can you suggest any other confirmed and working 3200 MHz RAM??
> 
> Thank you!!


Definitely go for FlareX memory. Not only it will work at 3200 from the get-go but will also allow you to OC memory and/or tighten the timings - one of the best memory for Ryzen out there.


----------



## bardacuda

@iveko

I would go for the Corsair. If it's rated for 3600 C16 then it's almost certainly Samsung B-die, which is what you want. It can't hurt that it's on the QVL either. Err nvm thought it was C16 but guess it's C18. Better find out what's under the hood before pulling the trigger on that. Check the Thaiphoon Burner db.

Whether you can achieve 3200 or not depends on the strength of the CPU's internal mem controller also.

EDIT: Just checked. The Corsair does seem to be B-die. The FlareX probably is too. I'd say go with what is cheaper/looks better.


----------



## iveko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @iveko
> 
> I would go for the Corsair. If it's rated for 3600 C16 then it's almost certainly Samsung B-die, which is what you want. It can't hurt that it's on the QVL either. Err nvm thought it was C16 but guess it's C18. Better find out what's under the hood before pulling the trigger on that. Check the Thaiphoon Burner db.
> 
> Whether you can achieve 3200 or not depends on the strength of the CPU's internal mem controller also.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked. The Corsair does seem to be B-die. The FlareX probably is too. I'd say go with what is cheaper/looks better.


Price is same!! I heard that Flare X is great but nothing about Corsair LPX 3600 C18. If both are Samsub B-die, Flare X advantage is that is well known working RAM, but CORSAIR is 3600 MHz and it is on QVL. I am in doubt..

Any experience is appreciated!


----------



## gasolin

https://www.whathifi.com/best-buys/accessories/best-headphone-amplifiers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> can you recommend a good amplifier? though my headphones are only 24Ohm so i don't know why my phone can push them to the max volume whereas my PC cannot..


----------



## barkaipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> https://www.whathifi.com/best-buys/accessories/best-headphone-amplifiers


Really depends how much you want to spend but a really good value for your money is Musiland 01US mark2. Look up for some reviews. It's an amp and soundcard together you'll get really nice sound quality out of it.
Reliable shop


----------



## SaccoSVD

I just sent a mail to AMD to see if I can get a TR kit to review in audio production. Since I made two videos for ImageLine software. Let's see.


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> i have x 15,5 (1.5ghz) when ivtry to oc ram and cpu, mabye it's the same????


only if i change cpu voltage (manual or offset). OC RAM or CPU I do without problems. But i think it's the same BIOS-problem...


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I just sent a mail to AMD to see if I can get a TR kit to review in audio production. Since I made two videos for ImageLine software. Let's see.


Now that would be a sweetest surprise







Good luck with that !!


----------



## replikant0815

Has anyone here measured those different VRM settings in terms of power consumption, OC stability and such things? I find it a bit difficult to understand what those options do exactly and which settings are sensible.


----------



## crakej

I just installed: KB4032188 (OS Build 15063.502) Win 10 Update

When I rebooted, I increased my cpu offset a bit to see if it got me any more stability. What I noticed was that my fans were going a little faster than usual - cpu at 1200, and my other intakes and out-takes were going at about 1000 - a little bit higher than usual. My AIO Pump on the other hand is running at variable speed of about 1650 to 2300 at load when previously it was at 2700 all the time.

So why are my temps lower? Not a huge amount, but it's noticeable - 4 or 5 degrees lower?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I just installed: KB4032188 (OS Build 15063.502) Win 10 Update
> 
> When I rebooted, I increased my cpu offset a bit to see if it got me any more stability. What I noticed was that my fans were going a little faster than usual - cpu at 1200, and my other intakes and out-takes were going at about 1000 - a little bit higher than usual. My AIO Pump on the other hand is running at variable speed of about 1650 to 2300 at load when previously it was at 2700 all the time.
> 
> So why are my temps lower? Not a huge amount, but it's noticeable - 4 or 5 degrees lower?


Theres another update (KB4034674)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Theres another update (KB4034674)


Not available to me yet....


----------



## Keith Myers

Hmm, just the opposite effect with my update to 15063.502. My temps increased 4-5° C and my fans, both case and radiator are running flat out now. Radiator temp used to run around 32-35° C. and now is in the 35-38° C. range.


----------



## gasolin

Managed to oc ram an cpu 3.8ghz and 2666 mhz 16 16 16 16 36

Might have been not enought vcore, using amd ryzen master i managed to encrease vcore and mhz
and have my ram run at 2666mhz

I can run my ram at 2933 mhz, 3,8ghz and 2933mhz might be a bit to much, atleast i don't know what could make my ram at 2933 run stable

I think i will stay at 3.6ghz like the 1600x to keep temps a minimum, i got 70 c in a fairly coold room, i guess 18-19 c vcore 1.350 volt (isn't that more than okay, i think 1.350volt isn't the lowest i could set it to), when it's sommer an 25c+ my temps
would be atleast 75c or more


----------



## crakej

Somehow, maybe when OCing ram, the bios settings for cooling have changed by the look of it - I don't recognise the profile graphs in AISuite either. For some time now I've not been able to tune the fans properly in Windows using AISuite and fortunately had profiles saved from earlier that worked.

I might see if I can do it now, but it looks like my cooling is better with the SLOWER pump.


----------



## Lermite

The way the P-States set in the bios mod work is pretty twisted because only the P1 and P2 are applied outside the bios. P0, P3, P4, P5, P6 and P7 are always ignored regardless their parameters.

But this OC by P-States is not even worth it because the global input power of my computer during idle is exactly the same in both cases:
- P-States set in the bios to get 3,85 Ghz 1.25V and 2.4 Ghz 1.05V under Windows.
- A fixed 3.85 Ghz with 0.0625V offset to get 1.25V of Vcore.

The explanation of such a surprising result must be these two options I've enabled in the bios:
- C6 mode
- Global C-State Control
They allow the CPU frequency and the core voltage to drop when the CPU is idle, exactly like P-States work, unless no monitoring tool can see these variations.

It's not use to bother with the P-States any longer because setting a fixed frequency is a much simpler and faster way to overclock.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The way the P-States set in the bios mod work is pretty twisted because only the P1 and P2 are applied outside the bios. P0, P3, P4, P5, P6 and P7 are always ignored regardless their parameters.
> 
> But this OC by P-States is not even worth it because the global input power of my computer during idle is exactly the same in both cases:
> - P-States set in the bios to get 3,85 Ghz 1.25V and 2.4 Ghz 1.05V under Windows.
> - A fixed 3.85 Ghz with 0.0625V offset to get 1.25V of Vcore.
> 
> The explanation of such a surprising result must be these two options I've enabled in the bios:
> - C6 mode
> - Global C-State Control
> They allow the CPU frequency and the core voltage to drop when the CPU is idle, exactly like P-States work, unless no monitoring tool can see these variations.
> 
> It's not use to bother with the P-States any longer because setting a fixed frequency is a much simpler and faster way to overclock.


I did the test overclocking of the following types:
1. normal OC by way of hard set voltages (1.4V) and ratio set to 4Ghz, c-states disabled
2. the 1. above but with offset voltages to get the same 1.4V
3. the 1. but with c-state control enabled and set voltage 1.4V to keep stability
4. everything on "auto" - ratio, c-states and voltages - everything managed from Windows with Zenstates - set to the same 4Ghz at 1.4V, 2Ghz at 1V and 1.2Ghz at 0.825V
There are differences, despite Ryzen being able to power gate parts of CPU, without c-states we still have leakage currents. With typical boot for me that starts about 20 different programs and 3 virtual machines, typical CPU usage is about 6-7% constantly - that is about one thread working full-tilt but spread between different cores.
The power usage is highest for:
case 1. - at idle I get CPU Package Power of 31W.
case 2. - the same ballpark within reason - or differences in load I can't account for
case 3. - 29W with various frequencies on cores and high voltage as set for 4Ghz
case 4. - 21W with most cores hovering at 1.2Ghz or 2Ghz with low voltages
Of course it makes even less difference with CPU under full load because it is working at 4Ghz full tilt all the time at set 1.4V - so no matter the set case it takes the same amount of power, granted for some loads there may be an advantage for case 4 (for example gaming) where unused cores would power down, but when total system power (at the outlet) is in a ballpark of 375W, I really don't care for 10W that would be saved.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I might see if I can do it now, but it looks like my cooling is better with the SLOWER pump.


Same as in cooling car engines, if you have oversized pump it may circulate liquid too fast for proper heat transfer.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> ...case 1. - at idle I get CPU Package Power of 31W.
> case 2. - the same ballpark within reason - or differences in load I can't account for
> case 3. - 29W with various frequencies on cores and high voltage as set for 4Ghz
> case 4. - 21W with most cores hovering at 1.2Ghz or 2Ghz with low voltages...


That's an interesting test of yours, but how did you measure the "CPU Package Power"?

I'm afraid you read the "CPU Package Power (SMU)" value in HWiNFO and as it can not read the true frequencies and voltages of the core, especially when C6 mode is active, this value is one of the unreliable ones of HWiNFO.

My measures lack some precision because the values are precise at +/- 1W only and I've measured 65W in idle, but this value comes from a RMS watt-meter set on the input of the power supply of my PC. That way, it can not be fooled by the CPU tricks about its frequency and voltages, while HWiNFO and any other monitoring tools obviously are.


----------



## gasolin

Back to start opc would last wwant to go down to 3.6ghz because of temps that i wanted to be low

No im on stoc cpu speed (1600) and 2933mhz ram, again i thought ryzen had matured after more than 8 month


----------



## karenin

New Bios out: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0807.zip


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> New Bios out: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0807.zip


It's beta and only for windows 8.1 64 bit


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> It's beta


Whole Board is beta, who cares?

Edit: Its not beta. Its listed under Asus (worldwide) Win8 64bit. No mention of beta ("PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0807 Add CBS item")


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Whole Board is beta, who cares?
> 
> Edit: Its not beta. Its listed under Asus (worldwide) Win8 64bit. No mention of beta ("PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0807 Add CBS item")


OS matters not.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> OS matters not.


You quoted the wrong one. Im well aware that, for Bios, the OS is irrelevant. Its jsut that Asus lists their Bios not on every OS Support page at the same time.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> That's an interesting test of yours, but how did you measure the "CPU Package Power"?
> 
> I'm afraid you read the "CPU Package Power (SMU)" value in HWiNFO and as it can not read the true frequencies and voltages of the core, especially when C6 mode is active, this value is one of the unreliable ones of HWiNFO.
> 
> My measures lack some precision because the values are precise at +/- 1W only and I've measured 65W in idle, but this value comes from a RMS watt-meter set on the input of the power supply of my PC. That way, it can not be fooled by the CPU tricks about its frequency and voltages, while HWiNFO and any other monitoring tools obviously are.


You know, I did not think to look at the wattmeter while fiddling with those... and it does not show any significant changes in power usage - at idle, no matter the cpu frequency or voltage (within reason) it shows fluctuations between 75 and 78W at the outlet (I do have a lot of hardware connected, including 8 disks - 3 SSDs and 5 HDDs, 3 soundcards, and other stuff). I can even observe on it, that typing this message takes about 3-4W - that's the offset from fully idle to typing in the chrome window








You live, you learn - cpu reports back bogus data. Arghhh, wasted time....


----------



## MishelLngelo

Anybody installed it yet ? Expecting some t storms here shortly and don't want to risk with power cut.


----------



## Lermite

My computer is on APS so I don't care the power cuts








I gonna try this new bios. I hope it unlocks CLDO_VDDP, BGS and BGSA parameters, because my RAM need them.
Screen captures coming soon, unless my motherboard ends bricked.


----------



## crakej

I will be installing shortly. I can't help but wonder, both times I've complained - they release an update....

Anyway, will be installing shortly - let's hope they did a bit more than release the CBS settings which @Reous did for us already!


----------



## mat9v

Installed it. It has all CBS settings that modded bios has. Unfortunately it also broke my memory compatibility and now it won't work above 2666
CLDO_VDDP is present bankgroupswap is here as well in umc common options/dram memory mapping


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Same as in cooling car engines, if you have oversized pump it may circulate liquid too fast for proper heat transfer.


This is what I was thinking - will experiment more when I put my liquid metal on, but might be biosing all day!


----------



## MishelLngelo

AGESA still 1.0.0.6a ?


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

guys why our prime cant put fixed voltage like any other boards i just want to set 1.350 voltage core as fixed any idea how


----------



## crakej

rebooting now - just realized one of my problems is coming from some of my usb ports - i've had trouble with the ASUS drivers for them as well. When I plug usb 3 stick in, DPC times are going sky high causing jolting mouse movements and stutter on video.

so here goes, will boot clean with no OC to report version numbers


----------



## Lermite

I've avoided to brick my motherboard once more









The bios 0807 is the 0805 with many unlocked options in the AMD CBS section.

In fact, the available options are now the same than with the modded bios 0805 by Reous, but in an official bios.
That should unlock the multithread feature of Memtest86.

Some capture of these unlocked options:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> rebooting now - just realized one of my problems is coming from some of my usb ports - i've had trouble with the ASUS drivers for them as well. When I plug usb 3 stick in, DPC times are going sky high causing jolting mouse movements and stutter on video.
> 
> so here goes, will boot clean with no OC to report version numbers


The Asmedia ones or the one on the same hub with usb-c? The upper and bottom come directly from CPU. Asmedia is cyan, and the Type-C (with usb3 above it) are together with NVME.

Im using the bottom and top ones. No problems so far. Didnt need USB drivers (and cannot find those).


----------



## MishelLngelo

Asmedia_USB31_Driver_Win10_V116381 are on Asus site.


----------



## crakej

No AGESA update either









Going to check OCing ability and memory now.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> 
> No AGESA update either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to check OCing ability and memory now.


There is no new agesa for Asus to implement... Agesa is Microcode from AMD (Thats why we could unlock the CBS. CBS comes from AMD)


----------



## MishelLngelo

That means I'm going to miss this one because everything's working like it should. I was just hoping to shave Cl a bit from 16 to 15 like it should be with this RAM.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> There is no new agesa for Asus to implement... Agesa is Microcode from AMD (Thats why we could unlock the CBS. CBS comes from AMD)


1.0.0.7 is in ASUS hands already IMO, link.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> There is no new agesa for Asus to implement... Agesa is Microcode from AMD (Thats why we could unlock the CBS. CBS comes from AMD)


I know, but some wanted/were hoping for it..... just being optimistic! AGESA 1007 is in the works though - we'll just have to be patient. I hope ASUS have done some tweaking though.


----------



## sakae48

so much fail.. i was rendering 4K 72fps 20mins clip and my system suddenly complete shut down. CPU fan failed to ramp up like it should








1 hour of work wasted








any idea why such thing happens? i havent turned off my pc for a day full for some light rendering and downloads (50% CPU usage at most) and when i decided to work on a real work, it decided to break my heart











this were taken after my PC were shutdown. it ramps up but waaayyy too late. i didnt do anything on the BIOS. it works fine a few weeks ago


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1.0.0.7 is in ASUS hands already IMO, link.


Cool, didnt know that AMD is already going again. Then again, there is a good chance we never see it on the Prime









Is someone else having lags from USB?
I have lags, but im not convinced they are from USB. I also have instability over time (but both produce no errors with HCI/Prime etc). Like after 3 hours Prime, my system (and mouse movement) feels like im ice skating. I couldnt trace it until now :/
And its seriously affecting my K/D


----------



## crakej

We'll get it...

Yes, I have lags when I put usb 3 pen drive in usb 3 slot.

I can report that selecting DOCP automatically (it never did this before!) selects 3200 speed, with XMP timings of 19,19,19,19,39 and it works! OK, bad latency, but it works without doing anything, which is a step in the right direction! Just testing tighter timings now. Also booted if I upped speed to 3333 and was stable with same timings.

So auto is working better, and supporting more ram by the look of it. I could not boot above 3333 - I was so excited I really thought it might work....maybe with some tweaking....

Hours of fun ahead now!

Edit: I can also note that bios does not read all the settings from the ram, only the primary timings. Presumably secondary timings from XMP are not compatible with Ryzen?


----------



## iNeri

At least!! Finally!!!! i can run my TridentZ kit with Hynix m die chips at his 3200 mhz rated speed!!! stable with 35 mins of aida stress test. With other bios this test crashed at no more than 5 mins









And its not all, i can tigh timings a little to 16-16-16-36-56 1t with only 1.38 mV

All i do its put DOCP en leve auto all options and only change SOC to 1.1 mV, ram to 1.38 y set the timings and done.


----------



## iNeri

Aida latency:



So, its not only 0805 bios with CBS unlocked, this bios has much more.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> Hi guys! Only I have a bug frequency is reset to 1.5 when the voltage(cpu) is changed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> i have x 15,5 (1.5ghz) when ivtry to oc ram and cpu, mabye it's the same????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> guys why our prime cant put fixed voltage like any other boards i just want to set 1.350 voltage core as fixed any idea how


It's not the board, it's aegis. And this is common across all boards not just asus. The one saving Grace is that if you overcome with off set then you won't get the gift glitch, and with this board you can choose between manual and off set.

Some people have different fixes, and there doesn't seem to be a common factor that's causing it.

Someone with our board was able to overclock manually as long as he didn't go over 1.3v. also over clocking with ryzen Master still seems to work.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> At least!! Finally!!!! i can run my TridentZ kit with Hynix m die chips at his 3200 mhz rated speed!!! stable with 35 mins of aida stress test. With other bios this test crashed at no more than 5 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its not all, i can tigh timings a little to 16-16-16-36-56 1t with only 1.38 mV
> 
> All i do its put DOCP en leve auto all options and only change SOC to 1.1 mV, ram to 1.38 y set the timings and done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*


Model?


----------



## gasolin

I would really love it if somebody could tell me how to oc my cpu an have my ram stay at 2933mhz, at some point i actually noticed my pc was faster the last time i changed ram speed to 2933mhz, unfortunally i can't run them at less then 18 18 18 18 an get the benefit of higher fps in games,there for i would like to be able to oc my cpu.

I think i could live with 3.6ghz like the 1600x, that's where my temps are good and my cpu cooler is very silent,quiet


----------



## crakej

So far so good! Memory is MUCH better!

I can now run 3200 safe and fast settings and ProcODT at 60! I've changed RDRD SCL and WRWR SCL to auto and system sets them at 6. I will try later with the Stilts settings which have a 2 there.

Thanks you ASUS!


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Aida latency:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, its not only 0805 bios with CBS unlocked, this bios has much more.


I know sometimes you cant trust Aida but have you noticed how bad your L3 score is?


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I know sometimes you cant trust Aida but have you noticed how bad your L3 score is?


Whew, that score is indeed far below the usual "Aida craziness". Indicating something wrong with SOC/CPU voltage i guess.

I cant even comprehend how you did that? Even with my worst tries i never saw a MB/s measurement for L3.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> so much fail.. i was rendering 4K 72fps 20mins clip and my system suddenly complete shut down. CPU fan failed to ramp up like it should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hour of work wasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea why such thing happens? i havent turned off my pc for a day full for some light rendering and downloads (50% CPU usage at most) and when i decided to work on a real work, it decided to break my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this were taken after my PC were shutdown. it ramps up but waaayyy too late. i didnt do anything on the BIOS. it works fine a few weeks ago


Did you set a fan curve for the CPU? You might have to set it to ramp up earlier. I noticed that encoding video would crash my PC even though it could pass IBT AVX using > 80% RAM for > 1 hour (as well as OCCT, RealBench, etc.) It's possible it could need a voltage bump, although in your case it might just be a temperature thing.


----------



## SaccoSVD

NEW BIOS!!!!!!

Add CBS item

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

Oh ****....you guys knew


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Model?


I thinks is the same as yours. Only diferent color.

F4-3200C16D-16GTZSW

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gtzsw


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Did you set a fan curve for the CPU? You might have to set it to ramp up earlier. I noticed that encoding video would crash my PC even though it could pass IBT AVX using > 80% RAM for > 1 hour (as well as OCCT, RealBench, etc.) It's possible it could need a voltage bump, although in your case it might just be a temperature thing.


yeah.. i changed my CPU curve an hour ago. i even removed the side panels. now it stays at 74C @ 3.7GHz. with side panels, it's 76C @ 3.55GHz. my cooling fins doesnt even feels hot! it just as warm as my WD black drive!
damn.. 4200RPM fans running for 1.5 hours driving me mad!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> I thinks is the same as yours. Only diferent color.
> 
> F4-3200C16D-16GTZSW
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gtzsw


Thanks! i try to update today! =D


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

what is cbs guys iam little ignorant


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yeah.. i changed my CPU curve an hour ago. i even removed the side panels. now it stays at 74C @ 3.7GHz. with side panels, it's 76C @ 3.55GHz. my cooling fins doesnt even feels hot! it just as warm as my WD black drive!
> damn.. 4200RPM fans running for 1.5 hours driving me mad!


Hmm that's too bad. I remember you mentioning you have a tempered glass side panel that you don't like taking off too. 4 mechanical drives and a blu-ray writer....what do you have for intakes?

Hmm I see that case is a little different in that the motherboard can be mounted upside down. Doesn't seem to be much of any ventilation at the top but it can support 4x120 fans there? Looks like maybe if you had the motherboard upside down, two of the mechanical drives at the bottom, and two at the top by the 5.25" bays, there would be direct air flow towards the cpu. Not sure if your current drive situation prevents adding another front fan but it's supposed to support 4x120 (and maybe 3 or 4 x 140 as well?)

@oOoBlackFishoOo

Check out mat9v's post above

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/#post_26278101


----------



## MishelLngelo

I installed 0807 but it wouldn't accept my profile from 0805 saved to USB stick. Now I have to start all over again. DOCP set RAM as it should and there is a bonus I think. CPU voltage is staying bellow 1.3v at 3.7GHz while before it used to shoot over 1.5 if left unchecked.


----------



## mat9v

So I installed my AIO today finally. I'm a bit bummed that it requires 1.4125V (actual voltage in CPU is 1.395V) for 4050Mhz to keep stable (Prime95 small fft 2 hours and counting).
At least temps are good - Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate keeps them below 68C with fans at 1400rpm, with added direct fan for VRMs, temps are kept below 60C. But the power use.... ehh, 292W at the worst fft size.
Got my old memory settings back, it seems that I had to change ProcODT to 48 from 53 after bios flash and unfortunately SoC voltage went from 1V to 1.025V to keep things stable.
I just wish I knew how to push this memory above 2933, it boots at 3066 and even 3200 but no amount of fiddling with timings, ProcODT or voltages allow it to stabilize.
Oh, and going to 4050Mhz with higher voltages cost me 7W higher power use at idle. Now 84W is not so bad with all hardware I have in my PC but I do wish it was more like my i7 setup that eats below 40W.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I'm a bit bummed that it requires 1.4125V (actual voltage in CPU is 1.395V) for 4050Mhz to keep stable .


Consider yourself lucky. Mine needs 1.418v to get stable at 4Ghz


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Consider yourself lucky. Mine needs 1.418v to get stable at 4Ghz


Ok, so maybe it is not so bad







This 1.418V is the set or actual voltage under load for "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)"?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Errrm no. Under load is 1.394v

Do you require 1.412v under load? so what is the vcore set in the BIOS?


----------



## MrPhilo

Anyone know the program name which test the latency of your CPU, GPU, RAM and HD etc to find the cause of and random lag?


----------



## daevy3k

Hello everyone. I just finished building my Ryzen PC. I haven't read the whole topic. I just want to share my experience with RAM for the moment. I have a R5 1600 at stock speed.

I bought the cheapest 3000mhz 8gbx2 Ram I could find for this build, 120€ against the other kits around 150-160€. I think it is an unknown-ish ram brand, so I didn't expect much. But I think I am pretty lucky.

A-DATA DDR4 PC3000 XPG Z1 is the exact name.

The ram was advertised as 3000mhz cl 16-18-18-18-47 1.35v (not sure about the last timing, it was set automatically in bios) 1.35v

I can run it at 3066mhz cl 16-16-16-16-38 *1.3v* and it seems pretty stable. I'm testing it with prime96 and it went on for about 20 mins without problems. Should I test further? Or with other programs?

The things is that I DOWN volted the ram. It's running at 1.3v and I have the impression that it's even more stable. MaxxMem gives slightly better results in fact.

Also, I'm using Geardown mode and 2T command rate, which showed to be helpful for stability.

Am I doing anything wrong? It seems too good to be true honestly. Also, does it worth to try to go for 3200mhz? I can't seem to get it stable, even if, again, 1.3v looked more stable than 1.4v at 3200mhz.

I hope I can receive some feedback about this. And sorry if I'm ignoring anything which was written already in the thread, I couldn't read it all.

Thank you.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> Hello everyone. I just finished building my Ryzen PC. I haven't read the whole topic. I just want to share my experience with RAM for the moment. I have a R5 1600 at stock speed.
> 
> I bought the cheapest 3000mhz 8gbx2 Ram I could find for this build, 120€ against the other kits around 150-160€. I think it is an unknown-ish ram brand, so I didn't expect much. But I think I am pretty lucky.
> 
> A-DATA DDR4 PC3000 XPG Z1 is the exact name.
> 
> The ram was advertised as 3000mhz cl 16-18-18-18-47 1.35v (not sure about the last timing, it was set automatically in bios) 1.35v
> 
> I can run it at 3066mhz cl 16-16-16-16-38 *1.3v* and it seems pretty stable. I'm testing it with prime96 and it went on for about 20 mins without problems. Should I test further? Or with other programs?
> 
> The things is that I DOWN volted the ram. It's running at 1.3v and I have the impression that it's even more stable. MaxxMem gives slightly better results in fact.
> 
> Also, I'm using Geardown mode and 2T command rate, which showed to be helpful for stability.
> 
> Am I doing anything wrong? It seems too good to be true honestly. Also, does it worth to try to go for 3200mhz? I can't seem to get it stable, even if, again, 1.3v looked more stable than 1.4v at 3200mhz.
> 
> What cpu? Stock speed?
> 
> I hope I can receive some feedback about this. And sorry if I'm ignoring anything which was written already in the thread, I couldn't read it all.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## SaccoSVD

updated to 0807

Same exact settings, same exact results. No better or worse. Passed IBT and CB15

I like I can set the retries down to 1 for example. I might try some RAM OC later. So far no success.


----------



## bardacuda

@daevy3k

For testing RAM try HCI MemTest. Open an instance for each thread (12 in your case) and have each thread use 1/12th of 80 - 90% of your total system RAM [(16384 * 0.85) / 12 ~= 1160 per thread). You want to pass with 0 errors with >1000% coverage.

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

For Prime you should select the 'Blend' test which will set FFT sizes, then select 'Custom' and again input 80 - 90% of your total RAM (13000 - 14000ish), then run it for at least 8 hours. This will test both RAM and CPU/IMC stability with a range of FFT sizes. Lower FFTs test the CPU more and higher ones test RAM stability.

For a quick and dirty test I use IBT AVX with ~80% RAM for at least 20 mins or >3 iterations, and also use it for an hour or two when I think I have everything dialed in. It's very intensive, so watch your temps if you use it, but it will find instabilities very quickly.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> updated to 0807
> 
> Same exact settings, same exact results. No better or worse. Passed IBT and CB15
> 
> I like I can set the retries down to 1 for example. I might try some RAM OC later. So far no success.


I suprised that 4 sticks double ranked of yours runs at 2933 Mhz om Ryzen LOL


----------



## owntecx

After some testing i finnaly got 3333 stable with the new bios. fast and simple. selected 3333mhz stilts fast timmings, and everything went fine, 400% hci stable. will test 3466 tomorrow, i was gettings alot of copy errors, maybe not the best IMC i got. On the bios 805 i coulnt get 3333 or 3466 stable, atleast for now i get 3333 stable with tight settings.
Sorry for the trial version.


----------



## daevy3k

@gasolin

I updated the post


----------



## gasolin

I can't oc my ram and cpu without my cpu running 1.4 (x 15.5) I do wanna run at 2933mhz or high and have my cpu at 3.6 or 3.8ghz.

I now think i need ram that stock runs 3000 or 3200mhz if i want to have my ram running fast amd oc mun cpu, DOCP i can only run my 2133mhz ram at 2133mhz , i can only chose 2133mhz.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Aida latency:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, its not only 0805 bios with CBS unlocked, this bios has much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I know sometimes you cant trust Aida but have you noticed how bad your L3 score is?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Whew, that score is indeed far below the usual "Aida craziness". Indicating something wrong with SOC/CPU voltage i guess.
> 
> I cant even comprehend how you did that? Even with my worst tries i never saw a MB/s measurement for L3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Latest AIDA64 Beta with CPU at stock and fresh image of W10C I get nutty results in AIDA64 bench. I revert to Beta just before current all well. IMO this bench can not be considered indication of "stability".


----------



## crakej

3.95GHz and 3200 fast stable - yay!

Can't get 4GHz stable and have ram OCed.

I've discovered that HWInfo really interferes with fans....and Aida monitoring.... and OCing. I don't think AISuite like any other monitoring software running - I don't think any of them like it - something to do with the way the values are read from the chip.

What do I go for? Slightly slower CPU OC and faster ram, or 4GHz and slower ram?

Also, how do I stop AISuite from changing my AIO Pump settings? Want to experiment with slower flow speed. Most things i've read say it should just run full speed and that it damages the pump using variable speed which I had earlier....just don't know how!

Last, has anyone else found their benchmarks a bit slower with this bios? I don't know what i've done but my CB15 score has dropped to below 1700 - used to be 1755.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> 3.95GHz and 3200 fast stable - yay!
> 
> Can't get 4GHz stable and have ram OCed.
> 
> I've discovered that HWInfo really interferes with fans....and Aida monitoring.... and OCing. I don't think AISuite like any other monitoring software running - I don't think any of them like it - something to do with the way the values are read from the chip.
> 
> What do I go for? Slightly slower CPU OC and faster ram, or 4GHz and slower ram?
> 
> Also, how do I stop AISuite from changing my AIO Pump settings? Want to experiment with slower flow speed. Most things i've read say it should just run full speed and that it damages the pump using variable speed which I had earlier....just don't know how!
> 
> Last, has anyone else found their benchmarks a bit slower with this bios? I don't know what i've done but my CB15 score has dropped to below 1700 - used to be 1755.


Accord to the graph someone posted, if most of what you do is playing games, than go without any doubt (my opinion) for the fast ram since it make a bigger difference than going from what ever speed your cpu has to 3.8-3.9'ish.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Accord to the graph someone posted, if most of what you do is playing games, than go without any doubt (my opinion) for the fast ram since it make a bigger difference than going from what ever speed your cpu has to 3.8-3.9'ish.


I do games and loads of browsing - 400 tabs open - so need an all rounder really.

I think you're right though, and pushing the CPU too far just uses so much more power. I'm at 3.95 now, but might just be done with it and roll back to 3.9


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Also, how do I stop AISuite from changing my AIO Pump settings? Want to experiment with slower flow speed. Most things i've read say it should just run full speed and that it damages the pump using variable speed which I had earlier....just don't know how!.


I have my pump on Chassis fan 1 (Exhaust on Cha2) this specific pump is a 3pin one, yet at DC mode it can change speed, just as a PWM one.

If I put it in the pump header I cannot run it slow, or it runs always at top speed (can't remember)

In order to run my pump below 1500RPM I need to set it to DC mode and run the fan profiler. It will end running real slow after profiling (300RPM) and from then you can set it up to taste.

I discovered is much easier to set fans in the BIOS from the EZ mode. I don't bother with the AI suite since march,.and honestly don't miss it.

The pump (Asetek, Tt water extreme 3) will run at 1400rpm at idle and ramp up to 1800rpm at full load. (will ramp slowly, no matter how steep the curve is)

And no, I doubt it will kill it. This is my second AIO I run at my desired speed, also ramping up and down and never had any trouble. I wouldn't run it below 1400rpm tho, it starts being too weak.

New AIOs come with PWM pumps. I doubt the tech has been significantly improved, they finally accepted people wants they pumps more silent. I think they did that so reviewer's benchmarks are always good. Cause a couple degrees down from a competitor brand and people will buy that one instead.


----------



## daevy3k

My motherboard seems to be dead.

I updated to 807 and everything looked fine.

Then I tried to edit the first p-state and brought it to 4ghz, with everything else at stock, didn't touch voltages or anything.

No POST, just some beeps. Tried to power the pc a couple of other times, still beeping.

Shut down everything, tried cleaning cmos, nothing happens. I doesn't even beep anymore, everything powers up but nothing shows on screen.

I tried removing the battery, nothing changed.

What the hell? I actually didn't do anything harmful, what do I do now? Jeez.


----------



## mdrodge

@crakej cpu has more of an effect on performance than ram.
That's easy to prove just run cinebench r15 with one setup and then the other and compare results.

So body will probably pipe up now and mention a better bench marking tool but that won't change the fact that your cpu speed has far more impact than ram speed.

Are you %100 sure that you can't get both settings to work.
I found that faster ram will make the cpu use more power because of the increase in data. I changed the power delivery in the digi vrm settings to %140 because it was reportedly pulling 139w instead of 125w at %120 with slow ram.
That was my most stable ram oc yet and got me up to 1778 on cinebench but crashed after an hour in handbreak.

I get 4025ghz cpu with 1.35v but with level 4 and optimised phase. (HWMonitor reports peaks of 1.47-1.48v once every two hours or so)

But at the moment i can't get any ram oc stable at all i even tried soc at 1.35v for the hell of it (it looked ok and 1.35v for all cpu/soc/ram has sort of logic)

I can't be %100 sure this will help you because i haven't yet got anything stable on the ram side but I'm doing 0807 tonight and fingers crossed.


----------



## veckans

I wonder what this 0807 BIOS is for. It didn't fix the multiplier bug. The CH6 got the fix in a beta over a month ago so I assumed that's what they were working on for this motherboard aswell.


----------



## gasolin

someone mentioned cbs in 0807 (don't know what cbs is and does)


----------



## mat9v

My Prime x370 died.
I was playing with settings in CBS menu, trying to OC using P-states.
I set hem all correctly it seemed (or so the bios said):
P0 - 4Ghz, 1.4125V
P1 - 2.6Ghz, 1.05V
P2 - 1.2Ghz, 0.85V
but when I booted into Windows I got max frequency of 2.6Ghz just like if P0 was not registering correctly?
So I changed in bios P1 to be the same as P0, P2 was middle value, P3 was lowest and rebooted.
It did not make any difference, still max frequency was 2.6Ghz.
So again in bios I just set P0 to auto and rebooted - did not work correctly, again 2.6Ghz
So in bios, thinking, that if I were to disable C-states it would force the board to use highest set frequency, I did disable C-states.
I suppose that was en error on my part because after saving changes in bios the board never worked again.
I mean looking at the wattmeter and judging by VRM temps from infrared thermometer the CPU is starting but it just hangs in there with 130W power consumption, never even trying to power on USB, I think GPU is being powered on based on power use levels.
Anyway, I tried clearing CMOS, removing battery, left the computer unplugged for 6 hours with battery removed, I even shorted clear cmos pins while computer was working (and that causes computer to power off instantly) - I know CMOS was cleared because I had "power on after power loss" enabled and it has reverted to defaults now (disabled).
I reseated every piece of hardware, changed cooler to stock, pulled CPU out, changed memory sticks, in pairs, single, in every slot, reconnected every cable. Disconnected drives and any usb hardware, changed GPU, I even changed keyboards








I do not think it is a PSU problem (but I don't have one to chceck).
I even tried emergency bios flash, but since USB ports are not being powered on... you get the idea.
If you have any idea what I can try that I did not list here, please let me know.


----------



## mdrodge

@daevy3k are you running trident z rgb by any chance???


----------



## mdrodge

Just seen that new post looking like an RMA job I'm afraid


----------



## mdrodge

You say tried all dim's separately.
Have you tried it with ram that was not in the system at the time.
Unlikely if its not trident z rgb but my ram corrupted when i updated the bios to 0804 and caused the same issue.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> My motherboard seems to be dead.
> 
> I updated to 807 and everything looked fine.
> 
> Then I tried to edit the first p-state and brought it to 4ghz, with everything else at stock, didn't touch voltages or anything.
> 
> No POST, just some beeps. Tried to power the pc a couple of other times, still beeping.
> 
> Shut down everything, tried cleaning cmos, nothing happens. I doesn't even beep anymore, everything powers up but nothing shows on screen.
> 
> I tried removing the battery, nothing changed.
> 
> What the hell? I actually didn't do anything harmful, what do I do now? Jeez.


What beeps exactly?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrodge*
> 
> @crakej cpu has more of an effect on performance than ram.
> That's easy to prove just run cinebench r15 with one setup and then the other and compare results.
> 
> So body will probably pipe up now and mention a better bench marking tool but that won't change the fact that your cpu speed has far more impact than ram speed.
> 
> Are you %100 sure that you can't get both settings to work.
> I found that faster ram will make the cpu use more power because of the increase in data. I changed the power delivery in the digi vrm settings to %140 because it was reportedly pulling 139w instead of 125w at %120 with slow ram.
> That was my most stable ram oc yet and got me up to 1778 on cinebench but crashed after an hour in handbreak.
> 
> I get 4025ghz cpu with 1.35v but with level 4 and optimised phase. (HWMonitor reports peaks of 1.47-1.48v once every two hours or so)
> 
> But at the moment i can't get any ram oc stable at all i even tried soc at 1.35v for the hell of it (it looked ok and 1.35v for all cpu/soc/ram has sort of logic)
> 
> I can't be %100 sure this will help you because i haven't yet got anything stable on the ram side but I'm doing 0807 tonight and fingers crossed.


the CPU has a limit though - ram has potential to go much further than the extra 100MHz of CPU. Ram will be running at 3600+ soon, or more, but if CPU OCed to limit, I won't get the top RAM speed


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrodge*
> 
> @daevy3k are you running trident z rgb by any chance???


Nope. I'm using A-DATA ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> What beeps exactly?


I think three beeps, but I am not sure as it happened before and it doesn't do it any more.

How screwed am I? I don't want to rma. Anything I can try?


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> My Prime x370 died.
> I was playing with settings in CBS menu, trying to OC using P-states.
> I set hem all correctly it seemed (or so the bios said):
> P0 - 4Ghz, 1.4125V
> P1 - 2.6Ghz, 1.05V
> P2 - 1.2Ghz, 0.85V
> but when I booted into Windows I got max frequency of 2.6Ghz just like if P0 was not registering correctly?
> So I changed in bios P1 to be the same as P0, P2 was middle value, P3 was lowest and rebooted.
> It did not make any difference, still max frequency was 2.6Ghz.
> So again in bios I just set P0 to auto and rebooted - did not work correctly, again 2.6Ghz
> So in bios, thinking, that if I were to disable C-states it would force the board to use highest set frequency, I did disable C-states.
> I suppose that was en error on my part because after saving changes in bios the board never worked again.
> I mean looking at the wattmeter and judging by VRM temps from infrared thermometer the CPU is starting but it just hangs in there with 130W power consumption, never even trying to power on USB, I think GPU is being powered on based on power use levels.
> Anyway, I tried clearing CMOS, removing battery, left the computer unplugged for 6 hours with battery removed, I even shorted clear cmos pins while computer was working (and that causes computer to power off instantly) - I know CMOS was cleared because I had "power on after power loss" enabled and it has reverted to defaults now (disabled).
> I reseated every piece of hardware, changed cooler to stock, pulled CPU out, changed memory sticks, in pairs, single, in every slot, reconnected every cable. Disconnected drives and any usb hardware, changed GPU, I even changed keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think it is a PSU problem (but I don't have one to chceck).
> I even tried emergency bios flash, but since USB ports are not being powered on... you get the idea.
> If you have any idea what I can try that I did not list here, please let me know.


So, your situation looks similar to mine. But it looks like usb ports are working for me. How do you do the emergency bios flash thing? I would try that.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> Nope. I'm using A-DATA ram.
> 
> I think three beeps, but I am not sure as it happened before and it doesn't do it any more.
> 
> How screwed am I? I don't want to rma. Anything I can try?


The beeps mean something! - turn it on, count the beep, watch what it does. It' might do 3 beeps and reboot trying to re train memory, just let it do it - up to 3 times

Try booting with 1 stick at a time, or no sticks - then you should get 3 beeps about the video card not working


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> My Prime x370 died.
> I was playing with settings in CBS menu, trying to OC using P-states.
> I set hem all correctly it seemed (or so the bios said):
> P0 - 4Ghz, 1.4125V
> P1 - 2.6Ghz, 1.05V
> P2 - 1.2Ghz, 0.85V
> but when I booted into Windows I got max frequency of 2.6Ghz just like if P0 was not registering correctly?
> So I changed in bios P1 to be the same as P0, P2 was middle value, P3 was lowest and rebooted.
> It did not make any difference, still max frequency was 2.6Ghz.
> So again in bios I just set P0 to auto and rebooted - did not work correctly, again 2.6Ghz
> So in bios, thinking, that if I were to disable C-states it would force the board to use highest set frequency, I did disable C-states.
> I suppose that was en error on my part because after saving changes in bios the board never worked again.
> I mean looking at the wattmeter and judging by VRM temps from infrared thermometer the CPU is starting but it just hangs in there with 130W power consumption, never even trying to power on USB, I think GPU is being powered on based on power use levels.
> Anyway, I tried clearing CMOS, removing battery, left the computer unplugged for 6 hours with battery removed, I even shorted clear cmos pins while computer was working (and that causes computer to power off instantly) - I know CMOS was cleared because I had "power on after power loss" enabled and it has reverted to defaults now (disabled).
> I reseated every piece of hardware, changed cooler to stock, pulled CPU out, changed memory sticks, in pairs, single, in every slot, reconnected every cable. Disconnected drives and any usb hardware, changed GPU, I even changed keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think it is a PSU problem (but I don't have one to chceck).
> I even tried emergency bios flash, but since USB ports are not being powered on... you get the idea.
> If you have any idea what I can try that I did not list here, please let me know.


I'm not certain, but I think you're only meant to change P-State 1 due to bug. Are you using an offset for you cpu voltage? I'm sure someone else will know better than me!


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> The beeps mean something! - turn it on, count the beep, watch what it does. It' might do 3 beeps and reboot trying to re train memory, just let it do it - up to 3 times
> 
> Try booting with 1 stick at a time, or no sticks - then you should get 3 beeps about the video card not working


I tried all the standard ways to recover from a not-posting motherboard.
It doesn't beep anymore but...

It's working now. Lol.

Want to know how? I just plugged a ps2 keyboard and an usb mouse (i used a Bluetooth kit)

Of course I don't know if that's related, but that's the last thing I did


----------



## mdrodge

Bios flash back is easy.
You just rename the bios file to the correct name (there is a bios renaming tool on the ASUS site next to the bios.

Put that renamed file on a usb stick and post the system.

Also even going from 2133mhz ram to 3200mhz ram only adds a very small amount of performance about the same as a 25mhz-50mhz bump up on the cpu i'd say.
Watch a linusTechTips video if you don't believe me.
Of course we all want every chip as fast as possible but my system isn't slow with the ram at 2133 but if i was to boot a 3ghz cpu I'd notice the difference even with 4ghz ram.


----------



## mdrodge

Of course all this ram speed debate really depends on the work the system is doing.
For me i don't use memory intensive tasks so that's one thing but i guess if your rocking a 1080ti and gaming then there are benefits to faster ram (not nearly the same if you only have a 1060 witch will be your bottleneck)

Let's just hope agesa 1.0.0.7 has this all patched up so we can just all use %100 of the chips we have and everyone is happy.


----------



## mdrodge

If i did game i don't think my hd7750 would care if i only had 1333 ram or not.
I still want my 3600mhz cl16 to do what i payed for.


----------



## BergmanT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrodge*
> 
> Bios flash back is easy.
> You just rename the bios file to the correct name (there is a bios renaming tool on the ASUS site next to the bios.
> 
> Put that renamed file on a usb stick and post the system.
> 
> Also even going from 2133mhz ram to 3200mhz ram only adds a very small amount of performance about the same as a 25mhz-50mhz bump up on the cpu i'd say.
> Watch a linusTechTips video if you don't believe me.
> Of course we all want every chip as fast as possible but my system isn't slow with the ram at 2133 but if i was to boot a 3ghz cpu I'd notice the difference even with 4ghz ram.


My 1700x not overclocked. went from 121 to 143 in Cinebench R15 single core, thats going from 2133 mhz to 2933... That i would say is a decent bump in performance







Going for 165 with overclock, then it would be 4770k, just with double the cores


----------



## mdrodge

Not tried the single core test recently perhaps I'm missing part of the picture but my multi thead score was only up a 20 points or so


----------



## daevy3k

Anyway something in my board seems to be somewhat broken.
It's working but It doesn't beep at all. I tried two different buzzers but no sound from post.

Also I had some random shutdowns some days ago, which I discovered it was because of thermal protection.
The mobo reached 62c and then shut down. Now it doesn't go to that temp anymore. I guess some sensor is not working correctly. But temps for my mobo is around 50c now in idle, is that normal?


----------



## mat9v

PS keyboard did not help. I think it is really dead as it does not even flash the Ps2 keyboardd lights after power on cycle. That always signified dead motherboard. I checked with different memory, different everything except CPU because I don't have another Ryzen to check. Worst thing I will have to wait till Wednesday to return it to the shop because of holidays here. Worst time to break


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrodge*
> 
> @crakej cpu has more of an effect on performance than ram.
> That's easy to prove just run cinebench r15 with one setup and then the other and compare results.


He is allready at 3.95ghz so why care about "more" cpu speed, go for,focus on ram speed and low latency, if the graph is true Low Latency high mhz ram would give alot more in games than trying to go 4.0ghz or higher.

As fare as i know from using ryzen and the asus x370 mb less than one week with that combination, less than 2 weeks with ryzen is:

Stable at stock speed (ryzen 1600) and 2933mhz 18 18 18 18 18 36

Stable at 3.8ghz and around 1.300volt and stock ram speed 2133mh (some on my the forum i use daily say theres is a noticeable difference between 2400 and 3200mhz ram)

Stable at x36/38 (3.6 and 3.8ghz) and ram at 2933mhz, problem is that it goes down to x 15.5 and 1.5ghz and why it does that, i think if i knew why i could try fixing it,tweak the bios,try beta software.buy better ram, you name it.

Im kind of limited to one thing, i chosed ram speed since i have gtx 1060 6 from msi (gaming x incredible slient,quiet) a 3440x1440 100hz monitor and play older games like grid autosport (bought dirt cheap and worth every penny), need for speed 2 shift unleashed,half life 2, bioshock infinity,dirt 3,wolfenstein the new order,theold blod, CS:GO, BF1 i do not most of the time need a super fast cpu. 3.6 ghz and 2933mhz ram cl 16 would be the sweet spot for for me,ram crashed at stock setting when i just choose xmp 2666 so higher cl than optimal value is needed for 2666 and 2933mhz (3.6ghz prime 95 small fft good combination of low noise and low temps)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> The mobo reached 62c and then shut down. Now it doesn't go to that temp anymore. I guess some sensor is not working correctly. But temps for my mobo is around 50c now in idle, is that normal?


Mine never goes far over 40° but all the case fans help it to remain cold.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm not certain, but I think you're only meant to change P-State 1 due to bug. Are you using an offset for you cpu voltage? I'm sure someone else will know better than me!


The P-States management of the bios 0807 or the modded 0805 is bit bugged.

If the VID of P0 is set at another value than its default one (1.1875V with a 1700), P0 is ignored outside the bios.
The trick to make the P0 to work is to let as it the default VID value, and applying an offset in AI Tweaker to get the targeted voltage.
Other P-States can be customized but curiously, the CPU frequency will never go below 1,55 Ghz.
The easiest way is to customize P0 only: the frequency of each core will vary depending on the load, as expected from an overclocking by P-States.

But the main bug is occurs when I set many P-States from Custom to Auto. Most of the time, the reboot fails: the bios crashes, leaving a black screen.
Letting the power button pressed until the system is shut down. Then,a powering on leads to a fail boot, with three beeps pointing at a RAM failure.
But after returning to the bios setup through the F1 key and settings all the AMD CBS options again, everything works fine again.

The best way to avoid these bugs is to only set the FID of P0 and an offset . Its enough to get an efficient OC by P-States, without pushing the bios so hard that its crashes.


----------



## Bo55

Im not understanding why people are having so many issues getting the basics sorted. Set your cpu overclock via set multiplier in bios, do your testing and find the highest stable frequency you can reach with the lowest set vcore and leave it its really that simple (not a fan of pstates)

As for memory performance i was able to run cinebench at 3466 c14, with bios 0805, the bump from 3200-3466 gained me a noticeable improvement without touching vcore or soc. Im hoping this new bios will get us closer to getting 3466 stable and getting the 3600 and up strap working because at least for benching and games there will be more performance to be had. Ive left my cpu clock at 39.50 at 1.391v as there is no point going over that. When i get back from my vacation i will install bios 0807 and work on geting higher memory straps going because yes higher frequency is giving better performance, at least for both benching and games im sure it will peak at some point but in my testing its improved each time ive gone up and seeing as though we have straps up to 4000, then basically its a combination of amd and asus to sort that out asap for us.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The P-States management of the bios 0807 or the modded 0805 is bit bugged.
> 
> If the VID of P0 is set at another value than its default one (1.1875V with a 1700), P0 is ignored outside the bios.
> The trick to make the P0 to work is to let as it the default VID value, and applying an offset in AI Tweaker to get the targeted voltage.
> Other P-States can be customized but curiously, the CPU frequency will never go below 1,55 Ghz.
> The easiest way is to customize P0 only: the frequency of each core will vary depending on the load, as expected from an overclocking by P-States.
> 
> But the main bug is occurs when I set many P-States from Custom to Auto. Most of the time, the reboot fails: the bios crashes, leaving a black screen.
> Letting the power button pressed until the system is shut down. Then,a powering on leads to a fail boot, with three beeps pointing at a RAM failure.
> But after returning to the bios setup through the F1 key and settings all the AMD CBS options again, everything works fine again.
> 
> The best way to avoid these bugs is to only set the FID of P0 and an offset . Its enough to get an efficient OC by P-States, without pushing the bios so hard that its crashes.


So I did it wrong and crashed the board permanently. I'm thinking of going for CH6 instead of this one or maybe Gigabyte Gaming 5 or K7 - this bug kind of soured the experience for me.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BergmanT*
> 
> My 1700x not overclocked. went from 121 to 143 in Cinebench R15 single core, thats going from 2133 mhz to 2933... That i would say is a decent bump in performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for 165 with overclock, then it would be 4770k, just with double the cores


My single core speed isn't that high in cinebench r15 130 (had my browser open with a few tabs/windows open) I5 6600k scores 182

BUT in cpu-z single thread i scored beyond a i5 6600k 1865, a i5 6600k score only 1813 (who would have thought that) i7 6700k get's 2031


----------



## crakej

This was my latest 4GHz run - yes,I can do it, but look at how much hotter and how much more power it needs - that's what I mean - there is a limit where there's no point forcing that last 50MHz out.

Instead of offset, I just put the voltage in. 1.387 - but the volts on the right are terrifying! I know SVI2 is what the cpu is getting, but still scary! Comments gratefully received.



Edit: what are the disadvantages of not using offset?


----------



## gupsterg

Changing VID in PState 0 will create issues. Especially increases. The only time I can increase VID in PState 0 is when all lower states are disabled thus making profile like a multiplier change OC. I still experience down volting but not down clocking.

On an earlier UEFI I could lower VID/FID in PState 2 to make idle voltage lower and clocks. Later C6H UEFI it has not worked.

When doing a PState 0 OC on C6H I change only PState 0 MHz (FID). Global C-State Control I will have as [Enabled]. Then on Extreme Tweaker page I use offset mode voltage to increase offset the voltage to level I need to stabilize OC.

Members which have posted their board is dead perhaps try removing battery, clear CMOS, wait a hour or so and reinsert battery and try recovery UEFI. Various vendor boards which 'brick' have successfully come back with this method. As always some don't.


----------



## crakej

So just changing p-state 0 is the way to go?

I guess I never really let the volts go this high with offset....are they really ok though?

Edit - dammit, just spotted the WHEA errors


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> the CPU has a limit though - ram has potential to go much further than the extra 100MHz of CPU. Ram will be running at 3600+ soon, or more, but if CPU OCed to limit, I won't get the top RAM speed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> This was my latest 4GHz run - yes,I can do it, but look at how much hotter and how much more power it needs - that's what I mean - there is a limit where there's no point forcing that last 50MHz out.
> 
> Instead of offset, I just put the voltage in. 1.387 - but the volts on the right are terrifying! I know SVI2 is what the cpu is getting, but still scary! Comments gratefully received.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: what are the disadvantages of not using offset?[/quot
> 
> Is it offet by 20 c? I remember for so odd reason that amd made the x cpu's atleat 1700x and 1800x have an offset by 20c


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> This was my latest 4GHz run - yes,I can do it, but look at how much hotter and how much more power it needs - that's what I mean - there is a limit where there's no point forcing that last 50MHz out.
> 
> Instead of offset, I just put the voltage in. 1.387 - but the volts on the right are terrifying! I know SVI2 is what the cpu is getting, but still scary! Comments gratefully received.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: what are the disadvantages of not using offset?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it offet by 20 c? I remember for so odd reason that amd made the x cpu's at least 1700x and 1800x have an offset by 20c
Click to expand...

yes - Tctl is my temp....supposedly!

Backing off to 3.9 as it's nice and easy and not too power consuming!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So just changing p-state 0 is the way to go?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I guess I never really let the volts go this high with offset....are they really ok though?


Depends what you think.

I have opted to not use 3.9GHz on my 1800X, as it needs 1.425V for it and feel I use excessive power and have increased temps for not much performance gain. I am opting for stock CPU but RAM tweaks. Here I see then 4.1GHz on single core which can be handy, temps are well within 'safe'. I even see 2 cores between 4.0 and 3.95GHz, so again not bad. 3.7GHz all cores is nice for all cores situations, cool and power efficient. Maybe as I picked up this 1800X at same price as a 1700 I'm happier to use it at stock now.

I would say on a 1700 3.8GHz is pretty much the sweet spot. Most I have had will use ~1.35V, easy to cool, not huge power draw as 3.9GHz+ becomes. I have posted once or twice in C6H thread that I considered running my 1700 at 3.7GHz if gaming is not affected. As one of the 1700 will do this at stock PState ceiling VID of 1.1875V, another only needs +50mV offset. As this OC setup is close to max XFR single core and beats stock all cores setup of 3.2GHz, it is sweetest spot.

This is why the 1800X is appealing to me now. I have 3.7GHz all cores at ~1.25V, then I see several cores hit 3.7-4.0GHz depending on loading, temps, etc.

Here is P95 29.2, 1 thread, custom 8 to 4096, RAM usage 13312MB, core parking is 50% in power profile.




If you have 3.9GHz at <1.4V then I'd roll with that TBH.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Edit - dammit, just spotted the WHEA errors


Need to back off OC or increase voltage







.


----------



## daevy3k

The board is bricked again. Not posting.

Apparently fiddling with pstates causes this problem. I'm now sure of it.

Honestly i feel like clrct is not working. When I got to unbrick the board before I found all the settings in memory.

Still no beeps.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> The board is bricked again. Not posting.
> 
> Apparently fiddling with pstates causes this problem. I'm now sure of it.
> 
> Honestly i feel like clrct is not working. When I got to unbrick the board before I found all the settings in memory.
> 
> Still no beeps.


Than you just have to keep it simple, oc to what it can and keep it at that .


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes.
> Depends what you think.
> 
> I have opted to not use 3.9GHz on my 1800X, as it needs 1.425V for it and feel I use excessive power and have increased temps for not much performance gain. I am opting for stock CPU but RAM tweaks. Here I see then 4.1GHz on single core which can be handy, temps are well within 'safe'. I even see 2 cores between 4.0 and 3.95GHz, so again not bad. 3.7GHz all cores is nice for all cores situations, cool and power efficient. Maybe as I picked up this 1800X at same price as a 1700 I'm happier to use it at stock now.
> 
> I would say on a 1700 3.8GHz is pretty much the sweet spot. Most I have had will use ~1.35V, easy to cool, not huge power draw as 3.9GHz+ becomes. I have posted once or twice in C6H thread that I considered running my 1700 at 3.7GHz if gaming is not affected. As one of the 1700 will do this at stock PState ceiling VID of 1.1875V, another only needs +50mV offset. As this OC setup is close to max XFR single core and beats stock all cores setup of 3.2GHz, it is sweetest spot.
> 
> This is why the 1800X is appealing to me now. I have 3.7GHz all cores at ~1.25V, then I see several cores hit 3.7-4.0GHz depending on loading, temps, etc.
> 
> Here is P95 29.2, 1 thread, custom 8 to 4096, RAM usage 13312MB, core parking is 50% in power profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have 3.9GHz at <1.4V then I'd roll with that TBH.
> Need to back off OC or increase voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Exactly what I'm doing - happier knowing everything is cooler and power use is down! Are you not afraid of that 1.55v? Mine did that when it was at stock - guess it's for the short boost...


----------



## daevy3k

Yeah I just hope I can get it to boot again. I can't honestly figure out how I did it earlier.


----------



## MrPhilo

Should just use Zenstates on Windows, legit just works the same and you can configure it on the fly.

But got a problem! I have my P0 at 3.9Ghz and P1 at 3.0Ghz

I disabled P2 but for some reason in idle it still goes to 2.5Ghz for no reason, which it didn't before, any ideas?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Exactly what I'm doing - happier knowing everything is cooler and power use is down! Are you not afraid of that 1.55v? Mine did that when it was at stock - guess it's for the short boost...


Nope







.

It's short bursts, low core count, low amps/power. I have 3yr warranty as well IIRC







.

My next plan on 1800X is undervolting via offset







. Worn the T-shirt out on other tweaks







.

I believe some what monitoring when at stock does not give truest 'picture' of what is happening. For example CPU can switch frequencies faster than SW can poll and relay, so average is higher. Benchmarks show this better. For example SuperPi at stock is within run to run variance of 3.9GHz fixed frequency OC, if you looked at average MHz at stock in monitoring it isn't close to 3.9GHz. Also I viewed 1800X review on TPU/Bit-Tech and for gaming pretty much there is no difference between stock 1800X and OC they used.

I also believe when CPU is stock the way voltage is working internally in CPU isn't a true 'picture' from viewing VID/VCORE, etc. The CPU has so many sensors, tuning from SMU going on at stock and so fast that SW is just not quick enough and have access to all things.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I had terrible time with my 1600x since updating to 0807. While on 0805 I had multi of 4.025 which kept frequency at exact 4025MHz and on or under 1.4v but now stability is not as good even at 1.425v. Tried + and - offsets and all power and LLC settings and stability is iffy at best under that voltage. Benchmark scores are not as good either which makes me think it's lacking power somewhere.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Should just use Zenstates on Windows, legit just works the same and you can configure it on the fly.
> 
> But got a problem! I have my P0 at 3.9Ghz and P1 at 3.0Ghz
> 
> I disabled P2 but for some reason in idle it still goes to 2.5Ghz for no reason, which it didn't before, any ideas?


When I used Zenstates it did the same while using all 3 states.

For some reason P1 was off. no idea why.

Why are you people using P-states? It's proven worthless. I've got the exact same results as Bullzoid (although he went deeper into numbers) and switched to fixed OC.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I know sometimes you cant trust Aida but have you noticed how bad your L3 score is?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Whew, that score is indeed far below the usual "Aida craziness". Indicating something wrong with SOC/CPU voltage i guess.
> 
> I cant even comprehend how you did that? Even with my worst tries i never saw a MB/s measurement for L3.


LOL, i dont know what happend there







i drop the SOC voltage from 1.1 to 1.05 and let TRC from 56 to auto (75t) now its seem ok.


----------



## hsn

i have some problem with my rig.
i dont know is this some bug on bios or this is limit vcore on my procesor.

1. r3 1200
2. asus x370 prime bios 0807

the problem is :
1. when i set multi on 39x (3.9ghz) and i set manual vcore on 1.3v.
Bios can read my setting correctly,and when i see with cpuz it's show correctly too (3.9ghz 1.3v)
2. when i set multi on 39x (3.9ghz) and i set manual vcore on 1.35v
Bios can read my setting correctly,and when i see with cpuz it's show not correctly (1.5ghz 1.35v)

what wrong with my setting?
thank you...

sorry for my bad english...


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> i have some problem with my rig.
> i dont know is this some bug on bios or this is limit vcore on my procesor.
> 
> 1. r3 1200
> 2. asus x370 prime bios 0807
> 
> the problem is :
> 1. when i set multi on 39x (3.9ghz) and i set manual vcore on 1.3v.
> Bios can read my setting correctly,and when i see with cpuz it's show correctly too (3.9ghz 1.3v)
> 2. when i set multi on 39x (3.9ghz) and i set manual vcore on 1.35v
> Bios can read my setting correctly,and when i see with cpuz it's show not correctly (1.5ghz 1.35v)
> 
> what wrong with my setting?
> thank you...
> 
> sorry for my bad english...


Stock ram or are they beyond 2133mhz?


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Stock ram or are they beyond 2133mhz?


both same setting on 3200 cl14


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Why are you people using P-states? It's proven worthless. I've got the exact same results as Bullzoid (although he went deeper into numbers) and switched to fixed OC.


I havent watched the video but i have a difference from about 4-5W in Idle. So for me it is worth it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> i have some problem with my rig.
> i dont know is this some bug on bios or this is limit vcore on my procesor.
> 
> 2. when i set multi on 39x (3.9ghz) and i set manual vcore on 1.35v
> Bios can read my setting correctly,and when i see with cpuz it's show not correctly (1.5ghz 1.35v)


It is a bug from AMD. They are working on it. To solve it just use Offset Voltage instead of Manual Voltage.


----------



## hsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> It is a bug from AMD. They are working on it. To solve it just use Offset Voltage instead of Manual Voltage.


i did that setting too but when offer 1.3v its always show 1.55ghz on cpuz ...
in cinebench its very low score


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Why are you people using P-states? It's proven worthless. I've got the exact same results as Bullzoid (although he went deeper into numbers) and switched to fixed OC.


My opinion same as Noko59 posted here on data.

Another thing I have noted on R7 1700 and R7 1800X when using PState OC is differing cores will reach differing clocks in normal usage, like stock operation.



Should have an affect on power usage.

This application I did some quick testing last night, did seem as if a load from it was sticking to x thread. Gonna do some more testing after I finish some undervolting which I'm currently doing.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> My Prime x370 died.
> I was playing with settings in CBS menu, trying to OC using P-states.
> I set hem all correctly it seemed (or so the bios said):
> P0 - 4Ghz, 1.4125V
> P1 - 2.6Ghz, 1.05V
> P2 - 1.2Ghz, 0.85V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> but when I booted into Windows I got max frequency of 2.6Ghz just like if P0 was not registering correctly?
> So I changed in bios P1 to be the same as P0, P2 was middle value, P3 was lowest and rebooted.
> It did not make any difference, still max frequency was 2.6Ghz.
> So again in bios I just set P0 to auto and rebooted - did not work correctly, again 2.6Ghz
> So in bios, thinking, that if I were to disable C-states it would force the board to use highest set frequency, I did disable C-states.
> I suppose that was en error on my part because after saving changes in bios the board never worked again.
> I mean looking at the wattmeter and judging by VRM temps from infrared thermometer the CPU is starting but it just hangs in there with 130W power consumption, never even trying to power on USB, I think GPU is being powered on based on power use levels.
> Anyway, I tried clearing CMOS, removing battery, left the computer unplugged for 6 hours with battery removed, I even shorted clear cmos pins while computer was working (and that causes computer to power off instantly) - I know CMOS was cleared because I had "power on after power loss" enabled and it has reverted to defaults now (disabled).
> I reseated every piece of hardware, changed cooler to stock, pulled CPU out, changed memory sticks, in pairs, single, in every slot, reconnected every cable. Disconnected drives and any usb hardware, changed GPU, I even changed keyboards wink.gif
> I do not think it is a PSU problem (but I don't have one to chceck).
> I even tried emergency bios flash, but since USB ports are not being powered on... you get the idea.
> If you have any idea what I can try that I did not list here, please let me know.


I will try these steps later too. Havent really figured out how to brick it. I thought it happens if you set the 3 PStates at once but it was working for me today.

@hsn: thats weird. Offset normally should work.


----------



## ZeNch

Asus warranty have more work this week...

risk/benefits ... dont worth for me.

*
NEW CHIPSET DRIVERS*

http://support.amd.com/es-xl/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064

win 10 x64


----------



## TheLostSwede

0807 seems to be a turd. With the same settings, I get lower benchmark results. Admittedly, I've only tested CPU-Z so far, but I lost over 150 points in multi-CPU testing...









On top of that, it didn't improve memory compatibility at all, still stuck at 3066, although 3200 did boot once and then the system rebooted...


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I will try these steps later too. Havent really figured out how to brick it. I thought it happens if you set the 3 PStates at once but it was working for me today.
> 
> @hsn: thats weird. Offset normally should work.


Well I set 4 P-states and I might have disabled or set P0 to auto/default before changing C-States value to disabled.
And it was such a nice rig.... except I also had water cooling installed... 
I'm not sure now if I should just buy the same board again and sell this once it returns from rma or maybe change to Hero VI or some other good board.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLostSwede*
> 
> 0807 seems to be a turd. With the same settings, I get lower benchmark results. Admittedly, I've only tested CPU-Z so far, but I lost over 150 points in multi-CPU testing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that, it didn't improve memory compatibility at all, still stuck at 3066, although 3200 did boot once and then the system rebooted...


Exactly what I found, When I finally got all settings like I had in 0805, benchmarks like Performance test and Cinebench got somewhat lesser results.Didn't any other yet, trying to lower voltages now because they are also higher than before.


----------



## gasolin

150 ponits







That's ridiculous to complain about that, your cpu is still more than fast for multi threaded tasks


----------



## TheLostSwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> 150 ponits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous to complain about that, your cpu is still more than fast for multi threaded tasks


I didn't say that it wasn't fast enough, but it's a significant drop courtesy of a new UEFI. It shows how immature this platform is and that even the board makers are struggling to keep things stable. Hopefully time will help improve things.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLostSwede*
> 
> I didn't say that it wasn't fast enough, but it's a significant drop courtesy of a new UEFI. It shows how immature this platform is and that even the board makers are struggling to keep things stable. Hopefully time will help improve things.


So i guess i you have an 8 core ryzen, with 150 less ponit is that 1% or less? Isn't that the error of margin? Do you always get the same score in cinebench 15,passmark performance test, aida64,geekbench or what ever you use?

Has some stock settings changed?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I "lost even more although it's not as fine tuned as before, yet:
 
This one was from veen earlier but not as stable in torture tests.

I must be bleeding voltage/power somewhere.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I "lost even more although it's not as fine tuned as before, yet:
> 
> This one was from veen earlier but not as stable in torture tests.
> 
> I must be bleeding voltage/power somewhere.


no stcok benchmark?


----------



## MishelLngelo

This was at almost stock.


----------



## SaccoSVD

About P states and power saving.

I think if there was a 40W saving indeed the CPU should be colder. But that's not the case. 40W is not little.

At idle, if all downclocked cores were indeed colder (even if you cannot measure them) the fastest core should also be colder (at idle, that is). The water in my AIO should be colder as a result and I should see a couple degree less.

But that's not the case, temps either with P states or fixed were the exact same.

What indeed changed was my audio software CPU meter. With P states on, loading a couple audio plugins seemed to use more CPU and as there was more stuff in the project and usage went up my CPU readings were more consistent.

I test software for companies like Image Line and Waves and I need to measure CPU usage of a given plugin often.

I mean...is ultimately your decision, and yes on paper it sounds good, but honestly, even if the CPU is clocked high, if there's nothing to compute the CPU is not using any power.


----------



## gasolin

Can someone tell me why i don't have more than one choice in D:O:C ? (if others have more options i guess it's because of difference ram, kingson fury x 2133mhz cl 14). I tried to follow the guide to oc my 1600 to 3.6ghz. Cooler master hyper 212 led turbo 850 rpm, prime 95 small fft 61c (4 low rpm case fans 600-650 rpm)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Which BIOS version you have there ? Doesn't look same as 805 and 807. There's another thing, DOCP goes just as high as XMP of the RAM.


----------



## gasolin

I have 0807

Picture in post # 2938 is from the video


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> About P states and power saving...


I've used my cheap RMS watt meter, that's only precise +/-1W, to compare the minimum idle input power of my computer, with Global C-State Control enabled in both cases:
- 3,8 Ghz 1,25V (+0.0375V offset) through AI Tweaker only: 64 W
- 3,8 Ghz 1,25V (+0.0375V offset) through P-State P0: 62 W
The difference is tiny, but it's real, so why to keep a fixed frequency instead of using P-States to get the same frequency during load?


----------



## gasolin

Earlier i said to go for ram speed rather than above 3.9/3.95ghz

Can somebody confirm mabye by a link, ram speed and more or less stock cpu speed or fast cpu and stock ram speed,what is best in games ? For allround use i might prefer stock cpu and high ram speed

Because of the asus oc video i chose to go try stock ram speed and 3.6 ghz (low temps and noise) to se if i can fell a difference compared to 3.2ghz and 2933mhz ram.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I have 0807
> 
> Picture in post # 2938 is from the video


You don't have DOCP higher than 2133 because that's top XMP for that RAM. You can try to OC it further by selecting another value in the field below. All settings for RAM would have to be set manually. DOCP can't help there.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Earlier i said to go for ram speed rather than above 3.9/3.95ghz
> 
> Can somebody confirm mabye by a link, ram speed and more or less stock cpu speed or fast cpu and stock ram speed,what is best in games ? For allround use i might prefer stock cpu and high ram speed
> 
> Because of the asus oc video i chose to go try stock ram speed and 3.6 ghz (low temps and noise) to se if i can fell a difference compared to 3.2ghz and 2933mhz ram.


Why not do both?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> You don't have DOCP higher than 2133 because that's top XMP for that RAM. You can try to OC it further by selecting another value in the field below. All settings for RAM would have to be set manually. DOCP can't help there.


?

Did you watch the video? It's corsair 2400mhz ram and it has D:O:C profils for atleast up to 2933mhz

As i have said to many times,and saying again, i can run my ram at 2933Mhz 18 18 18 18 36 or my cpu at 3.6 or 3.8ghz, not both because than my cpu goes down to 1.5ghz (multiplier of x 15.5).


----------



## bardacuda

From what I have read and, I think it was mentioned here too, that only happens with a highly specific combination of settings. When you use P-State OC and change VID or use manual voltage it happens. If you change only FID and use offset voltage, or use a fixed multiplier OC you should be able to avoid that bug. Try clearing the CMOS by taking the battery out and shorting the 2 pins for several minutes, and then use a different method.

Even with the settings that gives the bug, people have reported it only happens when they use 1.3V or more. You could still find your max CPU OC with 1.25V and also OC the RAM with the 'bugged' settings.

EDIT: Ah yes it was discussed in the first few posts of "this" page actually (page 30 if you are set to have 100 posts / page). Read post 2901 - 2907 (not the ones talking about cinebench scores)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/2900_100#post_26280062


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've used my cheap RMS watt meter, that's only precise +/-1W, to compare the minimum idle input power of my computer, with Global C-State Control enabled in both cases:
> - 3,8 Ghz 1,25V (+0.0375V offset) through AI Tweaker only: 64 W
> - 3,8 Ghz 1,25V (+0.0375V offset) through P-State P0: 62 W
> The difference is tiny, but it's real, so why to keep a fixed frequency instead of using P-States to get the same frequency during load?


2 watts? are you kidding me






























Seriously, that's within the margin or error.

Believe me, is not worth the effort. As I said a CPU that is not computing anything is not wasting any power or generating any heat. The only way to really save power is to underclock/undevolt all cores, which defeats the whole OC thing.

To me is more important to have all my cores at full speed (cause you can see the difference in some software) than saving a couple watts if any. Even worse if that means bricking your board. (that's an infinite diminishing returns)

My CPU sits at 29c tonight as it's minimum, fully OC'd....


----------



## gasolin

I have tried loading optimized defaults and it's not possible to get both cpu and ram speed up.

Have tried with 1.300 volt, 3.8ghz i think it was and 2666mhz, than lowered vcore to 1.29375 (it was lower by x1),my speed went down to 1.5ghz, even 1.325volt didn't made it run higher than 1.5ghz,i had to set ram at stock speed or set cpu to stock speed and speed was as adjusted in the bios.

Running 3.6ghz at 1.253-1.264 volt might be higher in a benchmark,stresstest (ryzen 1600),stock ram speed


----------



## bardacuda

So you didn't try clearing the CMOS, or 1.25V CPU + RAM OC?


----------



## gasolin

Have tried clearing cmos,it couldn't handle 2666mhz at aut timing had to manually set it to 16 16 16 16 36, it is more or less running 1.250volt on aut LL 1


----------



## crakej

My benchmarks are down considerably as well. I'm not too worried about it but it is a step in wrong direction.

I put my liquid metal in today. Well worth doing for 2 reasons - 1 is that my thermal paste had not spread very well so needed redoing anyways. 2. CPU is cooler! Especially at load where is 10 degrees cooler!

I also moved my AIO on to the W Pump header so I can get more control of it.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Have tried claring cmos,it couldn't handle 2666mhz at aut timing had to manually set it to 16 16 16 16 36, it is more or less running 1.250volt on aut LL 1


Ok so you cleared CMOS, set manual speed and timings for RAM, and you are getting the 1.55GHz bug without changing any of the CPU settings?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> My benchmarks are down considerably as well. I'm not too worried about it but it is a step in wrong direction.
> 
> I put my liquid metal in today. Well worth doing for 2 reasons - 1 is that my thermal paste had not spread very well so needed redoing anyways. 2. CPU is cooler! Especially at load where is 10 degrees cooler!
> 
> I also moved my AIO on to the W Pump header so I can get more control of it.


You do know therss a aio pump fanheader?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 2 watts? are you kidding me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, that's within the margin or error.
> 
> Believe me, is not worth the effort.


What effort are you speaking about? The few seconds needed to set FID is the P-State section instead of the AI Tweaker's?
Even if 2W is almost nothing, it is still a bit of power.
And if the difference is to tiny, it's because/thanks to the Global C-State Control, that makes the CPU voltage to drop during idle, even if Windows is unable to see it.
But even if a lower voltage has the biggest effect on the global consumption, the same lower voltage with a lower frequency is still more efficient to lower the consumption.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> As I said a CPU that is not computing anything is not wasting any power or generating any heat.


That's where you're wrong.
As soon as the CPU is power supplied, even if it has nothing to process, it consumes some power.
In more, under the bios, Linux, Windows or any other operating system, the CPU always has some little tasks to accomplish, so it always consumes some power.

Off course, the P-States and C-States only make the consumption a bit lower during idle. As soon the CPU is on load, the power only depend of the OC level (frequency and voltages).
But why choosing to consume pointlessly a few Wh per month if it can be avoided easily with the bios setting?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Ok so you cleared CMOS, set manual speed and timings for RAM, and you are getting the 1.55GHz bug without changing any of the CPU settings?


Yes if my cpu is oc'ed

Cpu can run higher speed stable

Ram can run higher mhz stable

Not both, okay..... it's stabel, but cpu runs at less than half speed.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> You do know therss a aio pump fanheader?


yes, I just moved away from that connector as I can't change AIO in fanXpert, only W Pump header


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> yes, I just moved away from that connector as I can't change AIO in fanXpert, only W Pump header


Mabye your not surpose to change pump speed


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Yes if my cpu is oc'ed
> 
> Cpu can run higher speed stable
> 
> Ram can run higher mhz stable
> 
> Not both, okay..... it's stabel, but cpu runs at less than half speed.


Right I got that...but I'm specifically asking about the situation where you have cleared the CMOS the proper way (by removing the battery and shorting the CLR_CMOS pins for several minutes), and then manually setting your RAM speed and timings, and OCing the CPU without touching VID or using manual voltage (In other words, using either fixed frequency OC, or changing FID only and using offset voltage).

In that specific situation, it is still bugged? In that case I would recommend only OCing the RAM, because at stock the CPU will still boost to 3.75GHz (higher than the 3.6GHz you are trying to set), and you will have a RAM OC as well.


----------



## gasolin

Havn't cleared CLR_MOS but the manual say only 5-10 seconds with a metal object

I have just upgraded to bios version 0807 and my mb is less than 2 weeks old


----------



## crakej

So latency is down - which is prob why benchmarks are off.

There are some improvements in this bios, even if performance is down. My ram ran all on it's own when I selected XMP - it never did this before, so they are obviously working on it. As someone mentioned above, this only gets you the slowest settings - but it does get you up and running much more easily. Good for the masses.

For us.....we need more! Although I can now run the 3200 fast settings now so that's another improvement.....but I want it to be able to do it without so much fudging of settings!

I wonder why manufacturers don't have the other XMP profile filled in for a speed midway between 2133 and max rated speed - it would be a huge help!


----------



## bardacuda

I have tried clearing CMOS by just shorting the pins for up to 60 seconds with the battery still in, and it didn't go back to stock like it was supposed to. I have seen reports from others to the same effect. The manual is wrong.

Either way...if you're just simply unwilling to try the steps, then the recommendation is the same. Leave the CPU at stock since it will still boost under load anyway, and just OC the memory.


----------



## crakej

what happens with a TPU II OC? On my 1700X it always goes to 38.25, on auto voltages.

Does CBS and/orXFR stop working in this situation?


----------



## gasolin

Couldn't i just take of the plastic cabs or what evet it's called and CLTRC is cleared

Could also tjust use the asus oc settings, stock speed and ram at 2933mhz, when i need more single core performance there might be a bios that is good enough where i can set ram to 2933mhz timing to 18 18 18 18 18 36 and cpu multiplier to x 36, 3.6ghz without the cpu going down to 1.5ghz (im already impressed that my 2133mhz ram can run at 2933mhz)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Couldn't i just take of the plastic cabs or what evet it's called and CLTRC is cleared


You must short the 2 pins and remove the battery.

Only other way that might work is to try updating the bios to 0807 again - if it works, your bios will be reset completely


----------



## bardacuda

Yeah CLRTC is the pins I meant..sorry bout that...was thinking of a different board I have where it's labelled CLR_CMOS.

Again, though, the pins should be shorted for several minutes with the battery out. If you have a plastic jumper thingy that would be best. Alternatively you could hook up the case's power switch and hold the switch down if you wanted. I just used a knife or screwdriver myself but it's annoying having to actually sit there...it would be better if you just put a jumper on it and left it alone for a while.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You must short the 2 pins and remove the battery.
> 
> Only other way that might work is to try updating the bios to 0807 again - if it works, your bios will be reset completely


I did use the windows 8 or windows 8.1 bios since the windows 10 wasn't released when someone posted that there was a new bios, 0807

I also updated amd chipset, also someone in this thread that told us about the new chipset http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I did use the windows 8 or windows 8.1 bios since the windows 10 wasn't released when someone posted that there was a new bios, 0807
> 
> I also updated amd chipset, also someone in this thread that told us about the new chipset http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


doesn't matter which version you have - they are all the same.


----------



## crakej

And I end my day with a black screen - i was just watching tv in firefox.

I'm sure it's timings, not power, but could be wrong. Might do a memtest (does it ONLY test memory?)

Maybe I'll try the Aida stress test memory only and/or cpu only and try pin down which is causing problems.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> And I end my day with a black screen - i was just watching tv in firefox.
> 
> I'm sure it's timings, not power, but could be wrong. Might do a memtest (does it ONLY test memory?)
> 
> Maybe I'll try the Aida stress test memory only and/or cpu only and try pin down which is causing problems.


in my tests:
Memtest (boot usb) PASS
Windows stability (daily usage) PASS
HCI Memtest (in windows) Errors.

Without HWINFO i had less errors.
But this isnt 100% stable.

I dont find the perfect settings at 3200 and i use 3066 now.

Ps: Aida doesnt is a good test of stability (i think)


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> And I end my day with a black screen - i was just watching tv in firefox.
> 
> I'm sure it's timings, not power, but could be wrong. Might do a memtest (does it ONLY test memory?)
> 
> Maybe I'll try the Aida stress test memory only and/or cpu only and try pin down which is causing problems.


I also experience this issue blackscreen issue during web browsing (non stressful task), I have no CPU overclock, Bios 0807 (it also happended on Bios 0805), RAM is on QVL list (CMK16GX4M2B3600C18) although i did have slightly tighter timings (16-17-17-35) in use at the time so have now reverted back to my safe timings (18-19-19-39).

Did you have monitoring tool like hwinfo64 (or similar) open at the time?

I had hwinfo64 open at the time, so im not use moniitoring tools for now and see if I get the issue.

So I dont know if issue is caused by bad RAM timings, monitoring tools, or some other issue.

The below site suggests this could be caused by monitoring tools:

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html

"
Blackscreen / Bluescreen in idle or at low load
Spontaneous blackscreens in idle or low load can be caused by monitoring tools or OC tools.
Well-known examples include: HWInfo , Asus Ai Suite or the MSI Afterburner .
In case of doubt simply disable or uninstall all Monitoring / OC tools
"


----------



## crakej

I do tend to turn off monitoring software for this reason, though AISuite has not caused me problems before. HWInfo definitely does stuff that upsets my machine.....and Aida

I think I will use memtest for further testing as need to know if its the memory or not...


----------



## SaccoSVD

From my experience all blackscreens are related to low vcore. Bump it up one notch.

Here for a 4Ghz I thought I needed 1.38v then 1.39v then 1.4 etc..etc...until I reached 1.418v...THEN it didn't blackscreen ever again for the last two months.

OC is tricky sometimes, what you think is a stable system is not, is just on the edge and needs a bit more vcore.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I do tend to turn off monitoring software for this reason, though AISuite has not caused me problems before. HWInfo definitely does stuff that upsets my machine.....and Aida
> 
> I think I will use memtest for further testing as need to know if its the memory or not...


Mabye higher offset?


----------



## mat9v

So I asked my friend at the shop, that I buy most hardware for my clients at, and he lent me a new Prime X370 Pro for a time that my RMA is in place. When I get a new one I will just hand him over the new one








Nice to have a good friend !!
Strangely at the same parameters set in bios (meaning frequency and voltages) I have here much lower VRM and core temps (room temperature being constant to previous board) - I think something was wrong with that board from the start. Oh, I do not know if it means something but while they are bot 1.03 version, the old one is H3MCAJ and some numbers and the new one is H4MCAJ and some numbers.
In search of energy savings I went back to 4Ghz at 1.4V and I'm checking for final stability - temps after 1 hour of Prime95 small fft are about 62C and VRMs are below 58C.
Once I get final CPU stability I will once again attempt to OC memory or at least find tighter timings.


----------



## mdrodge

In this bios update i started with ram first and kept cpu stock so i could find a good setting...

3200 still crashes my "3600cl16 trident z rgb"

But 2933cl14 is working again (for the first time in 2 or 3 bios updates)

I think.. I had probably better test over night but it's been 4 hours now so i think we're good.

Really hoping a total fix comes soon so i don't have to keep testing all the time.


----------



## gasolin

Tried again to oc my cpu and ram

3.6ghz vcore on aut, i think i still had Load Line calibratioon level 1 from the asus oc video.

Ram 2666mhz at 18 18 18 18 36 (first tried 20 20 20 20 38) passed ibt normal on 18 18 18 18 36

It's now at 3.6ghz on aut LL 1 and 2666mhz at 18 18 18 18 36 , i think vcore has to be on aut and high timings on the ram

It did how ever had slightly better single core score in the cpu-z bench when timings where 20 20 20 20 38

Passmark performance test 1180 and 144, 102.15 open gl, ref with my cpu/ram,gpu is about 100fps,(gtx 1060 6gb) prime 95 small fft 65 c
(a little bit hotter than the other times i used prime 95 small fft)

Next go for 3.8ghz or 2666mhz with 17 17 17 17 and 35 or 36? Not shure my ram can ´handle 2666 mhz at 16 16 16 16 36, i want to go up a notch before i stop. Does it boot up to a higher max speed than 3.6ghz like stock is 3.2ghz and "tubo" is 3.6ghz.


----------



## owntecx

Quote:


> In this bios update i started with ram first and kept cpu stock so i could find a good setting...
> 
> 3200 still crashes my "3600cl16 trident z rgb"
> 
> But 2933cl14 is working again (for the first time in 2 or 3 bios updates)
> 
> I think.. I had probably better test over night but it's been 4 hours now so i think we're good.
> 
> Really hoping a total fix comes soon so i don't have to keep testing all the time.


Thats realy strange, my ripjaws 3600cl17, always workerd flawlessly cl14 3200, and with the last update im fully stable wth 3333 cl14 with tight settings, i can boot 3466, didnt tried to get it error free. So something should be wrong,


----------



## gasolin

3.6ghz vcore on aut 2666mhz (runs at 2660mhz) at 17 17 17 17 36 it sets cl to 18

tried 2933 (2926) 18 18 18 18 36 and 3.6ghz vcore on aut

Cpu-z bench 13392 and 2100 passmark performance test 12292 1914 cinebench r15 1187 147 open gl 103.6fps


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Someone have luck with this ram on this board?

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-led-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-blue-led-cmu16gx4m2c3200c16b

I sit on 3.6Ghz 24/7 on v1.2375 but ram 2133mhz


----------



## mat9v

Finally stabilized 3066 on memory (4 hours of memory testing). I can even get almost stable 3200, it sometimes shows errors after an hour or so of testing, I guess that I should play with CLDO value but honestly I have no idea what to put in there. Anyway it requires 1.4V on memory and 1.15V on SoC so I'm kind of unsure if it is even worth the effort.
Below, some results of 2133, 2933 memory at stock (DOCP), 2933 memory (with optimized timings) and 3066 memory with stable timings.
2133 standard:

2933 standard:

2933 optimized timings:

3066 stable:

From that it looks like the better option is to just use 2933 with optimized timings, though I may yet try to optimize things on 3066 front








I wonder if and how much I can gain from that, to keep 3066 stable I had to set main timings to 18-18-18-18 so there may not be much room to change those.


----------



## daevy3k

I guess my x370 definitely died.

Do you have any clue what it means when the motherboard speaker does not beep but it emits a cliking sound everytime I give it power? It does it regardless of ram and gpu being inserted.

It does like "clik clik" and then it just idles with black screen and not posting.

I can't find any info about this specific mobo, but I read on google that the sound is supposed to mean that the motherboard itself is purposely preventing to boot to avoid some form of damage.

Any guesses!?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> I guess my x370 definitely died.
> 
> Do you have any clue what it means when the motherboard speaker does not beep but it emits a cliking sound everytime I give it power? It does it regardless of ram and gpu being inserted.
> 
> It does like "clik clik" and then it just idles with black screen and not posting.
> 
> I can't find any info about this specific mobo, but I read on google that the sound is supposed to mean that the motherboard itself is purposely preventing to boot to avoid some form of damage.
> 
> Any guesses!?


Check your power supply - I had such a problem about a year ago on Intel - maybe it's something similar.


----------



## crakej

Looks like OC is taking more power than on 0805

Think I may just get a new power supply just to rule it out of eveything...


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Looks like OC is taking more power than on 0805
> 
> Think I may just get a new power supply just to rule it out of eveything...


Here it has been consistent from 0805 with a fixed OC. Same exact results and numbers. Not a crash since I updated.


----------



## replikant0815

Can't confirm lower benchmark results with 0807. Same old for me.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replikant0815*
> 
> Can't confirm lower benchmark results with 0807. Same old for me.


Same benchmarks results for me too.

Actually a little faster but for the bump of ram speed from 3066 to 3200 mhz









I went from 1729 points to 1737 points at 3.9 Ghz


----------



## chroniclard

Still no 3200 ram for me.









Ah well, putting in a CH6 tonight.







(If that fails this CPU gets relegated to my daughter!)


----------



## Ziglez

Any reason to upgrade to 0807 if i've got stable 3200mhz ram and 3.85ghz on cpu?.


----------



## nappydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Any reason to upgrade to 0807 if i've got stable 3200mhz ram and 3.85ghz on cpu?.


I see ZERO difference in anything, from 0805. I'm running all identical settings, with same performance as the last two BIOS updates. If you're pleased with your OC speeds, I see no reason to fix something that isn't broken. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."

Personally, I flashed back to previous BIOS 0805, because it has proven to be very stable for me & 0807 offered me no new benefits, only the uncertainty of it being new.
I'm still running my G.Skill Flare X 16gb (2x8) @ 3200Mhz, with 1.4v DRAM & my 1700 OC'd @ 4.0Ghz, with 1.4v vcore, 1.1v SOC. MY PCH remains in the mid to low 50's, MY VRM's remain under 60, my CPU is about the same, under heavy load. Cooling with 240mm AIO. Idle temps in high 20's/low 30's.

To those looking for better RAM speeds/stability, 0807 may offer something I'm not benefiting from. I was lucky enough to have the easiest RAM to OC, with DOCP/XMP. I've been running 3200Mhz, without even tweaking timings, since all the way back to BIOS 0604. That was way before the AGESA 1.0.0.6 even came out...I tried for higher timings, but anything over 3333 was unstable, and even when I was booting in at 3466 with relaxed timings, it was introducing more latency than the speed was worth.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Any reason to upgrade to 0807 if i've got stable 3200mhz ram and 3.85ghz on cpu?.


Not found any yet - I would stay where you are for now if all is working well.


----------



## bardacuda

CLDO_VDDP can help if you have a memory hole and want to try for higher mem speeds. Other than that I don't think it really offers much.


----------



## crakej

On 805 I had a good OC of 3.95GHz, but now I can't get 3.9 stable. Only real 'improvement' i've seen is that my ram was set up automatically for 3200 when I selected docp - even if it was with poor timings.

I need to do more testing to be sure as it's possible that OC was not as stable as I thought - it was with different memory timings.

Someone mentioned that black screens were sign of low power, but why would it crash at near idle when it doesn't need any power? - I get it when it''s loaded, but why when idle?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP can help if you have a memory hole and want to try for higher mem speeds. Other than that I don't think it really offers much.


Need to give this another go with this bios as might work better. I'm going to reset everything and start fresh, ram first, then cpu


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> I see ZERO difference in anything, from 0805. I'm running all identical settings, with same performance as the last two BIOS updates. If you're pleased with your OC speeds, I see no reason to fix something that isn't broken. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."
> 
> Personally, I flashed back to previous BIOS 0805, because it has proven to be very stable for me & 0807 offered me no new benefits, only the uncertainty of it being new.
> I'm still running my G.Skill Flare X 16gb (2x8) @ 3200Mhz, with 1.4v DRAM & my 1700 OC'd @ 4.0Ghz, with 1.4v vcore, 1.1v SOC. MY PCH remains in the mid to low 50's, MY VRM's remain under 60, my CPU is about the same, under heavy load. Cooling with 240mm AIO. Idle temps in high 20's/low 30's.
> 
> To those looking for better RAM speeds/stability, 0807 may offer something I'm not benefiting from. I was lucky enough to have the easiest RAM to OC, with DOCP/XMP. I've been running 3200Mhz, without even tweaking timings, since all the way back to BIOS 0604. That was way before the AGESA 1.0.0.6 even came out...I tried for higher timings, but anything over 3333 was unstable, and even when I was booting in at 3466 with relaxed timings, it was introducing more latency than the speed was worth.


Guess ill wait till they release something which will get me to 4Ghz. I'm sad i can't push past 3.85, even at 1.4v, it's just stuck. Maybe it's just the chip though.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Someone mentioned that black screens were sign of low power, but why would it crash at near idle when it doesn't need any power? - I get it when it''s loaded, but why when idle?


Post 2970
was this not working?

or if you use minus Offset Voltage


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Guess ill wait till they release something which will get me to 4Ghz. I'm sad i can't push past 3.85, even at 1.4v, it's just stuck. Maybe it's just the chip though.


So what will 4.0ghz give you besides more heat and a higher cinebench score?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Post 2970
> was this not working?
> 
> or if you use minus Offset Voltage


Nope - I have stopped monitoring things while testing/benching. Why would I use a negative offset?


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> So what will 4.0ghz give you besides more heat and a higher cinebench score?


An even number


----------



## gasolin

AHH OCD


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> AHH OCD


Lol....yes, it seems to common here!


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Nope - I have stopped monitoring things while testing/benching. Why would I use a negative offset?


negative offset can just be a reason for blackscreen in idle. not talking about you








Your blackscreens seems to be something new to figure it out.

btw i have figured it out how to brick the bios via PState OC. I will explain it after some more tests.


----------



## MrPhilo

I need 1.3625V for 3.9Ghz on 807 - using 805 it is 1.35V

Has the LLC changed or something in the bios...

Same setting


----------



## owntecx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> I need 1.3625V for 3.9Ghz on 807 - using 805 it is 1.35V
> 
> Has the LLC changed or something in the bios...
> 
> Same setting


Well, i can say, that i needed 1.3625 for 3.85 and now i need 1.375, so something else changed. maybe ram, have something to do with it. i had 3200 normal settings, and now im stable at 3333mhz tight settings, more than i had in 3200.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Post 2970
> was this not working?
> 
> or if you use minus Offset Voltage


I do think the same. An OC that needs a bit more vcore can crash randomly at Idle.

In fact my black screens occurred more at idle than at load. I suspect the fan controller (on the chip level) has something to do with it. Or the sensors system.

I did have black screens while using either CPUz or HWinfo while testing at lower vcores.

Right now i reached a point where vcore is high enough to make the machine stable no matter what you throw at it. The best way I found to see if the system was fully stable was by encoding a long video with HandBrake. It was the only software that somehow showed the instability while CB15 did not.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> negative offset can just be a reason for blackscreen in idle. not talking about you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your blackscreens seems to be something new to figure it out.
> 
> btw i have figured it out how to brick the bios via PState OC. I will explain it after some more tests.


Was it something like I did?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Was it something like I did?


Maybe. I have reported it to Asus.
The brick will happen if you set a low voltage compared to the clock speed. Like 4GHz @ 1.10v (Only P0)
This setting will stuck and can't be reset.

I think there is a bug in a setting. Like if you change setting X to Y, it also change accidently the voltage or the clock speed.
For first i would be happy if Asus makes Pstates reset able or just fix it.

I have tried your steps but had no luck. The low voltage was just an idea.


----------



## Lermite

About the Vcore, the ones my 1700 needs to be perfectly stable:










I remain at 3.8 Ghz because going higher is too expensive (temperatures, cooling noises, consumption,...).


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> About the Vcore, the ones my 1700 needs to be perfectly stable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remain at 3.8 Ghz because going higher is too expensive (temperatures, cooling noises, consumption,...).


These vCore are SVI or Bios Senttings?
if are bios settings, what LLC do you use?

your cpu is very good xD

thanks


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> These vCore are SVI or Bios Senttings?
> if are bios settings, what LLC do you use?


I use CPU LLC 5 and SOC LLC 4.
This way, the SVI2 TFN values match exactly the ones I set in the bios, regardless the CPU load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> your cpu is very good xD


It's not bad about the frequency its cores can reach with a not too high Vcore.
But its IMC are pretty crappy: I've struggled for months to get my RAM (HOF 3600 C17) stable at 3200 Mhz.
I've reached this goal less than two weeks ago but I've given up on reaching a higher RAM frequency because I manage to boot at 3333 but it's unstable as hell regardless the settings I may try.
At least, I've found a set of tight timings that work fine at 3200, despite the laziness of my IMC.


----------



## chroniclard

Well, installed the CH6, set to 3200 Stilt fast settings, immediately got 100% memtest. Further than I got with this board straight off! Going to leave it going while I watch GOT.









My prime pro was either a dodgy board or the inbuilt settings for the CH6 were better(this bios version has presets for The Stilt timings).


----------



## mellda

Hello guys. I am happy I found this thread. I need help to decide if to buy X370-PRO, X370-F or Crosshair VI Hero. I will use it with 1600 or 1600X (I heard they are almost the same so I will save the money and pick probably the 1600). Could you help me?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I use CPU LLC 5 and SOC LLC 4.
> This way, the SVI2 TFN values match exactly the ones I set in the bios, regardless the CPU load.
> It's not bad about the frequency its cores can reach with a not too high Vcore.
> But its IMC are pretty crappy: I've struggled for months to get my RAM (HOF 3600 C17) stable at 3200 Mhz.
> I've reached this goal less than two weeks ago but I've given up on reaching a higher RAM frequency because I manage to boot at 3333 but it's unstable as hell regardless the settings I may try.
> At least, I've found a set of tight timings that work fine at 3200, despite the laziness of my IMC.


Thanks, this night i try to use LLC3 (im had bad experience with high temp in VRM (gigabyte board model 990fxa-ud3 rev4)).

If i find system stability with LLC3 i try 3.9 and 4.0 ghz.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> Well, installed the CH6, set to 3200 Stilt fast settings, immediately got 100% memtest. Further than I got with this board straight off! Going to leave it going while I watch GOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My prime pro was either a dodgy board or the inbuilt settings for the CH6 were better(this bios version has presets for The Stilt timings).


Why did you go to a board twice the price of a prime pro? Couldnt you have got a replacement prime for free under warrenty if its not operating correctly? Imo no real need for a Ch6 unless you want to oc via bclk. Even then i cant justify the price, my old z87c board had bclk adjustment and great memory stability for a budget board, the fact that asus have dropped basic stuff like bclk and memory stability on even mid range boards so people are forced to go and buy their "top boards" is ridiculous. Having said that, my prime pro works fine at c14 3333mhz 1T, could have just been unfortunate luck for you.


----------



## chroniclard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Why did you go to a board twice the price of a prime pro? Couldnt you have got a replacement prime for free under warrenty if its not operating correctly? Imo no real need for a Ch6 unless you want to oc via bclk. Even then i cant justify the price, my old z87c board had bclk adjustment and great memory stability for a budget board, the fact that asus have dropped basic stuff like bclk and memory stability on even mid range boards so people are forced to go and buy their "top boards" is ridiculous. Having said that, my prime pro works fine at c14 3333mhz 1T, could have just been unfortunate luck for you.


Its a second hand board, about 3 months old, so got it for a decent price..









I just couldnt get the memory working above 2933 on the prime pro. So now I will use the prime pro and the other memory for my daughters christmas present/build.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mellda*
> 
> Hello guys. I am happy I found this thread. I need help to decide if to buy X370-PRO, X370-F or Crosshair VI Hero. I will use it with 1600 or 1600X (I heard they are almost the same so I will save the money and pick probably the 1600). Could you help me?


You could probably get away with a decent B350 board for that chip...although I'm not sure if a decent one exists _yet_. Last I looked they all had crappy VRMs.
If budget is not a concern, or if you need bclk for some reason, then definitely go for the C6H. If you don't need that, then the VRM on the Prime Pro is pretty good and will let you OC as much as the chip will allow.


----------



## gasolin

It's micron ram according to aida64, but they are stable at 2933mhz, latest setting, not shure where i go from here (faster timings,faster ram for more fps as in the second picture ) since i have had cl lower than 18 at 2666/2933 mhz. New low cl 3200mhz ram?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> You could probably get away with a decent B350 board for that chip...although I'm not sure if a decent one exists _yet_. Last I looked they all had crappy VRMs.
> If budget is not a concern, or if you need bclk for some reason, then definitely go for the C6H. If you don't need that, then the VRM on the Prime Pro is pretty good and will let you OC as much as the chip will allow.


Msi B350 Gaming Pro Carbon and Msi Krait Gaming




Here it's Msi B350 Tomahawk


----------



## bardacuda

The Tomahawk uses a garbage 4+2 Nikos configuration. I wouldn't recommend that for overclocking at all. The Pro Carbon on the other hand seems to have the best VRM configuration out of all B350 boards at the moment...but that's not saying much. Still...it's probably okay for moderate overclocking on a 6-core.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> The Tomahawk uses a garbage 4+2 Nikos configuration. I wouldn't recommend that for overclocking at all. The Pro Carbon on the other hand seems to have the best VRM configuration out of all B350 boards at the moment...but that's not saying much. Still...it's probably okay for moderate overclocking on a 6-core.


Not always chipset (B350 or X370) matters


----------



## bardacuda

No the chipset doesn't matter unless you want to use SLI. The thing is that even though B350 _could_ be a great option for a nice OC'ed system...none of the manufacturers actually _make_ one with a good VRM design. The X370 Prime Pro is miles ahead of any B350 board out there when it comes to VRM.

Again, though...the Pro Carbon is probably 'good enough' for a 6-core.


----------



## gasolin

As fare as i have heard every mb is surpose to handle a stock 8 core ryzen, there for every b350/X370 mb's are suprose to handle even the most oc'ed ryzen 4 core

But we all know we want the 6 and 8 core ryzen


----------



## bardacuda

The person specifically mentioned they were getting a 1600 or 1600X, so they are def getting a 6-core. They are asking about motherboards on overclock.net so I also assume they are overclocking.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Is it normal to have 4.1Ghz stable that easy on a 1600x or the guy from BitWig had a cherry picked one from AMD?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is it normal to have 4.1Ghz stable that easy on a 1600x or the guy from BitWig had a cherry picked one from AMD?


4.1 stable? No.
Even booting at 4.1 is pretty lucky.

But if he can get 4.1 stable then he's gotta be pushing 1.5v or it was cherry picked.

I can boot at 4.1 but will crash CAB Everytime.

The 1600x is a good chunk better than the non-x in OC numbers, but real world performance ain't gonna be much different. I got my hands on 3 non-x and I couldn't get 3.9 oc at decent voltages. Best OC I got was 3.85 at 1.34v but the 1600x I got my hands on was doing 3.95 at 1.32v, and 3.9 an 1.275v.

If you like overclocking big the few extra $$ is worth it.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mellda*
> 
> Hello guys. I am happy I found this thread. I need help to decide if to buy X370-PRO, X370-F or Crosshair VI Hero. I will use it with 1600 or 1600X (I heard they are almost the same so I will save the money and pick probably the 1600). Could you help me?


I'm pretty sure the vrm on the pro is better than the vi, I'd save the money on the motherboard and put it towards the x version.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is it normal to have 4.1Ghz stable that easy on a 1600x or the guy from BitWig had a cherry picked one from AMD?


He probably didn't do any stability testing. All he was doing was starting AIDA to see if it would work for a few seconds. Notice he didn't say anything about core or VRM temps or what he did for stability testing. Basically the vid is useless.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> He probably didn't do any stability testing. All he was doing was starting AIDA to see if it would work for a few seconds. Notice he didn't say anything about core or VRM temps or what he did for stability testing. Basically the vid is useless.


Yeah I'm starting to get annoyed by some of the so called tech guys who actually do nothing, just receive and first test a thing without actually going any deeper.

Some do a great job, but i don't wanna bring any names, we all know who they are.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yeah I'm starting to get annoyed by some of the so called tech guys who actually do nothing, just receive and first test a thing without actually going any deeper.
> 
> Some do a great job, but i don't wanna bring any names, we all know who they are.


I've yet to see one that has done a "great job".

If they use a 1600x and hit 4.0 with reasonable voltages than yh. But I've yet to see one really do that, and they use their 1600s and do 4.0 on voltages that obviously aren't stable unless they got the luckiest chip ever. I watch a lot of reviews before getting my 1600, and they all essentially said you should be able to hit 4.0 on a 1600, but reality is you're luckily if you get above 3.9 .


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Guess ill wait till they release something which will get me to 4Ghz. I'm sad i can't push past 3.85, even at 1.4v, it's just stuck. Maybe it's just the chip though.


Mine will not go much past 3.9 and to achieve that I need 1.425v so I just settled with 3.8 ghz @1.33v. Seems we got unlucky in the silicon lottery


----------



## ZeNch

I cant believe it...
i use my LLC in 4 and the temp is low (51c max with prime95 ... winter in my country)
This VRM are amazing!

in my old Ga990fxa-ud3 (rev. 4.0) the VRM get 115c at low, in high his temp get 20c more. (with 115c in VRM my CPU Throthle)
(i use one fan to cooling VRM but with more OC i get high temperature again)

i like this board (prime x370 pro).

if new BIOS fix ram compatibility, this board is perfect.


----------



## nolive721

hello from Japan.just ordered one and a 1600 CPU. cant wait to come back from holiday and put a new rig together.might ask for help with these ram compatibility things though......


----------



## gasolin

G skil trident z or ripjaws are surpose to be really good

Everytime my sette went higher (mhz) and better timings my open gl in cinebench wnet up

Startede at 3.6ghz because of low noise and temps, because of the ram i started open gl at 100.40fps (2133mhz 14 14 14 14 35 and at monomet 107.96 fps at 2933mhz 18 17 17 17 35.

Guess who wants 3200mhz cl 14 ram


----------



## MishelLngelo

AMD always had big jump in power and voltage requirements to get over a certain "hump" in CPU frequency but with Ryzen it's really acute. With this 1600x, one moment I'm perfectly stable at 40.01 multi with at or under 1.4v and at 40.02 it takes way over 1.5v to even fire up. I must say that this MB has really good VRM, it never goes over 40ish C, no matter what.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I use CPU LLC 5 and SOC LLC 4.
> This way, the SVI2 TFN values match exactly the ones I set in the bios, regardless the CPU load.
> It's not bad about the frequency its cores can reach with a not too high Vcore.
> But its IMC are pretty crappy: I've struggled for months to get my RAM (HOF 3600 C17) stable at 3200 Mhz.
> I've reached this goal less than two weeks ago but I've given up on reaching a higher RAM frequency because I manage to boot at 3333 but it's unstable as hell regardless the settings I may try.
> At least, I've found a set of tight timings that work fine at 3200, despite the laziness of my IMC.


Was it you that published the graph of how LLC works exactly on our boards? Could you re-post it please.....can't find it for some reason.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Was it you that published the graph of how LLC works exactly on our boards? Could you re-post it please.....can't find it for some reason.


Here you go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/2370#post_26243663


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> ...I've found a set of tight timings that work fine at 3200, despite the laziness of my IMC.


My RAM settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












RAM: HOF 3600 C17 HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C
ProcODT: 53.3 ohms
VSOC: 0.95 V
VDRAM: 1,35 V
VTTDDR: 0,68 V
VLDO_VDDP: 943 mV


----------



## crakej

Thanks for reposting that - i'm experimenting with LLC5 today.

Yesterday a spent a few hour with no cpu OC, just RAM.

I can get up to Stilt's 3333 fast settings - but with geardown enabled. Rock solid, but 2nd and 3rd level cache were much slower. NO black screens.

Next I tried bringing my cpu OC back in, but as hard as I try, I've not got as fast an OC as I had before. In fact, even just the TPU II OC to 3.825 with Auto voltage failed.

Now experimenting with LLC 5, see what that does, then back to basic cpu only OC if I find no success. I'm at 1.387 for 38.25 set by bios TPU, and losing a couple of cores on the default P95 test within 2mins. Will find out what I need with LLC to get that stable and report back.


----------



## Lermite

As the CPU LLC 5 compensates entirely the voltage drop, the voltage set in the bios must be quite lower than the one with a lower LLC level.

I never use the TPU feature because it's an automatic overclock, and I have no clue what settings it alters.
The same goes for Performance Bias: a cheating feature to trick the benchmark app by altering somehow the overclocking settings.

Setting manually the CPU frequency and the core voltage is by far the most reliable way to overclock.

Take care to disable Core Boost Performance.

You also set the DIGI+ VRM section like this:

VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 5
VDDCR CPU Current Capability: 130 %
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency: Manuel -> 600 kHz
VDDCR Power Duty Control: T. Probe
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration: Level 4
VDDCR SOC Current Capability: 130 %
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: Manuel -> 600 kHz
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control: Extreme

With GearDownMode enabled, the Command Rate is automatically set.
Some RAM kits work better with it, some other like mine works better without it, with a fixed 1T.

After setting the CPU LLC 5, please check the CPU Core Voltage (VDI2 TFN) in HWiNFO: its value when the CPU is loaded must be equal to the one during idle.
If the load voltage is higher than the idle one, the LLC level has to be reduced.

The same goes for the SOC Voltage: a constant value regardless the CPU load is perfect, but it there is a gap, the load voltage always must be lower than the idle one.

Then, take the time to test as many voltage you need to find the lowest one that make your CPU stable, because 1.387 V for 3,825 Ghz looks pretty high.
My own 1700 needs less than 1,25V to be stable at this frequency.

Do not forget that the CPU stability depends on the "CPU Core Voltage (VDI2 TFN)" when the CPU is fully loaded.


----------



## crakej

Thanks again!

I am running now (with no ram OC) at 4.1GHz -- it's not stable, but it is very nearly!

That voltage was the Auto voltage. Am now doing manual. Here is HWInfo after my P95 run just now:

I did not have switching frequ @600KHz as I wasn't sure how that would affect things, but I had LLC at 5, current cap etc the same - except the soc which has no llc yet as not OCing ram, but it is on extreme phase. Core boost disabled.

I found I could do 4GHz with VID at 1.344 and voltage set using offset at 1.387 - going to back track now and find out. I dare say with a 240 cooler, I might be able to run at 4.1GHz, but not with ram at full speed.

I'm also going to see how my CPU runs at 4GHz with my default DOCP settings which is something like CL19 - will have to see how geardown affects this all as well.

Edit: what voltage do you aim for on your SoC @ SVI2?


----------



## crakej

So this is 4GHz! I use a quick and dirty trick to mega stress the cpu. While P95 is running, I run CB15.

What used to happen is that there would be a MASSIVE droop when it started rendering. Seriously, if, if your OC can stand this, it will likely finish stress testing error free. Not a guarantee, but it is a quick way to find out what happens at max stress. It gets the CPU really hot too. Have a look:

I'm fairly certain 4.05 is fine too, but thought I would save some headroom for ram OC


----------



## bardacuda

As far as switching frequency, my understanding is it provides cleaner, more stable power to the CPU when higher...but you get more heat/switching losses in the VRMs. Also it can be harder on the capacitors which in this board are only rated for 5k hours :\


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> As far as switching frequency, my understanding is it provides cleaner, more stable power to the CPU when higher...but you get more heat/switching losses in the VRMs. Also it can be harder on the capacitors which in this board are only rated for 5k hours :\


5000? Thats only like 200 days! that can't be right?!


----------



## Lermite

*@crakej*
I've forgotten to mention your Vsoc looks pretty low.
0.95 V would probably be more comfortable to your CPU.

And to stress your CPU with maximum heat, you can use Intel Burst Test in maximum mode, or OCCT in Linpack mode with AVX support and 90% or the RAM covering.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So this is 4GHz! I use a quick and dirty trick to mega stress the cpu. While P95 is running, I run CB15.
> 
> What used to happen is that there would be a MASSIVE droop when it started rendering. Seriously, if, if your OC can stand this, it will likely finish stress testing error free. Not a guarantee, but it is a quick way to find out what happens at max stress. It gets the CPU really hot too. Have a look:
> 
> I'm fairly certain 4.05 is fine too, but thought I would save some headroom for ram OC


I have no Idea how you are setting up your Prime95 to have high frequency, high voltage and still only use 140W of power. I'm running 4Ghz, 1.387V and I'm using 190W (CPU+SoC power).

CPU is getting kinda hot even after 5 minutes of testing, VRMs are getting up there as well...
Capacitors below:


----------



## bardacuda

@crakej

Tried to find a better image but you can kind of see it here

https://www.vortez.net/articles_file/35932_asus%20prime%20x370%20pro%20power%20phases.jpg

Here's a better pic:

https://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2017/02/28120425735l.jpg

I see it says "5KW48" but I'm not sure how to interpret that honestly. I just remember someone in the VRM Info thread saying they were rated for 5k hours.

Hey I found the post









http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/#post_26069912


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So this is 4GHz! I use a quick and dirty trick to mega stress the cpu. While P95 is running, I run CB15.
> 
> What used to happen is that there would be a MASSIVE droop when it started rendering. Seriously, if, if your OC can stand this, it will likely finish stress testing error free. Not a guarantee, but it is a quick way to find out what happens at max stress. It gets the CPU really hot too. Have a look:
> 
> I'm fairly certain 4.05 is fine too, but thought I would save some headroom for ram OC


----------



## bardacuda

I can see "5KW48" just fine on the capacitors.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Pretty much unable to see any usefull from your screenshots since the resolution is so low


You have to click on "Original" in lower right corner under the picture - it will open original picture in new tab.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Pretty much unable to see any usefull from your screenshots since the resolution is so low


Either you need glasses, or you didn't click on the opened image to get it in full resolution.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @crakej
> 
> Tried to find a better image but you can kind of see it here
> 
> https://www.vortez.net/articles_file/35932_asus%20prime%20x370%20pro%20power%20phases.jpg
> 
> Here's a better pic:
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2017/02/28120425735l.jpg
> 
> I see it says "5KW48" but I'm not sure how to interpret that honestly. I just remember someone in the VRM Info thread saying they were rated for 5k hours.
> 
> Hey I found the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/#post_26069912


no problem, warranty 3 years for me xD.

[email protected] LLC5 (now with 7 hours prime95) 65c max... what temp is the limit? (1600 non x).
i try this week 3.9 and 4.0


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> You have to click on "Original" in lower right corner under the picture - it will open original picture in new tab.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I can see "5KW48" just fine on the capacitors.


It differs on mainboards.
On one of mine I have 5KW50 (as shown on the picture) and on another one I have 5KX05 - I think they put there anything they currently have


----------



## bardacuda

But does the "5K" part refer to hours? I honestly don't know if that ratings code is relevant but I trust what @AlphaC said.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> no problem, warranty 3 years for me xD.
> 
> [email protected] LLC5 (now with 7 hours prime95) 65c max... what temp is the limit? (1600 non x).
> i try this week 3.9 and 4.0


Amd say 95c but anything below 80c for everyday use like rendering (100%) and your be fine, although fan expert 4 limits fan speed before 100% to 75c


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> But does the "5K" part refer to hours? I honestly don't know if that ratings code is relevant but I trust what @AlphaC said.


Maybe 5k hours at maximum temperature (115 or 125c)


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> But does the "5K" part refer to hours? I honestly don't know if that ratings code is relevant but I trust what @AlphaC said.


Yes 5K refers to hours, and yes, it's time to live at max operating temperature. So yeah, keep those temps below 80C and it should live for a long time.

This is my active cooling for VRMs and the caps temps are below 50C, VRMs are never hotter then 60C according to mainboard sensors (and infrared thermometer agrees). You can even see capacitors labels on this picture (5KX05).


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Yes 5K refers to hours, and yes, it's time to live at max operating temperature. So yeah, keep those temps below 80C and it should live for a long time.


That's why it's easy to find a i5 3570,i7 2600k and many other ivy and sandy bridge cpu, but it's harder to find a Z77 mb (prices can be high) since a cpu wil last alot longer than a mb.


----------



## gasolin

im rich i got some unexpected money bach im gonna buy new ram but, which?


----------



## crakej

Right - I was consuming 180w while at 4GHz with NO ram OC! My Soc was low as I hadn't OCed the ram yet.

What I've learnt today is that if you have a solid cpu OC, you will NOT get black screen reboots, even if you're running HWInfo or Aida. I've had lots of black screens today, but never because of that.

As soon as I try to add ram OC to 4GHz cpu OC is when black screen come, or threads drop out of P95, whatever the voltage to the cores. I kept going up but stability got worse with more voltage, not better. Many of us are using settings that are not meant for our ram, but have been worked out from trial and error for the most part. There are so many combinations of settings it's just crazy!

Even using the 3200 safe settings, I can't get stable results, even though I know my cores are getting correct voltage to sustain them. Running ram at default 2133 allowed me to OC at 4.05 GHz beautifully. Even though I know I can run up to 3333 safe settings without cpu OC.


----------



## crakej

These are some of my previous CB15 scores - I don't even know how I got those before as I can't now - can't even get 1700, whatever ram/cpu speed i'm running!

I think some of it may be that I don't use geardown or bankgroupswap - instead using bankgroupswapalt, one or 2 of them might have been when I was running single channel, but only a couple of them - most of these scores are from weeks ago.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm slowly getting back to my old scores at almost same frequencies, takes a lot of fiddling. As memory optimization has so much to do with CPU efficiency, I can't change some things like Cl for instance. XMP says it should be 15.17.17.39.65 but when I set Cl15 for instance it still runs at 16 although it stays 15 in BIOS. Little things like that are just not ironed out.
My best score with 0805


The last one with 0807 just few minutes ago.

Best I ever had:


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I'm slowly getting back to my old scores at almost same frequencies, takes a lot of fiddling. As memory optimization has so much to do with CPU efficiency, I can't change some things like Cl for instance. XMP says it should be 15.17.17.39.65 but when I set Cl15 for instance it still runs at 16 although it stays 15 in BIOS. Little things like that are just not ironed out.


You need to disable geardown to use odd Cl. when you do, reboot to bios and turn off, then reboot and geardown should be off


----------



## MishelLngelo

Tnx. shell try now.


----------



## crakej

Latest reply from ASUS so called tech support.....it's a joke! Does anyone else have any way of feeding back info to anyone that can actually do anything?

_*Dear
I must inform you that we are only the technical support department and we do not handle development issues. The development department is in Taiwan and we do not have direct contact with them or information regarding BIOS updates.

We can only offer you troubleshooting steps if you have an issue with the current released software or drivers.

Unfortunately we cannot offer you more information about future BIOS updates or beta updates. Any information regarding this will be announced through the proper mass-media channels.
Best Regards,
Allen
ASUS Technical Support
*_


----------



## bardacuda

@[email protected]


----------



## MishelLngelo

So, they don't speak Taiwaneze or what ?
I disabled Geardown but still will not boot at CL 15 and not only that but dropped other values to 15 automatically without having a chance to change,
Look under 1502 MHzas frequency

CPU-Z SPD

As it is now:


----------



## Lermite

Cinebench R15 does not look like a reliable benchmark.
Launching it several time in a row gives different results.
While having "Performance Bias" set to None in the bios, I've launched the CB15 test 6 times at each frequency:










1700
0807 mod bios
3200 Mhz RAM with tights timings.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @[email protected]


Thanks - wasn't sure if us lowly Prime owners were allowed to do that! I've worked in software tech support for EA Games, and everything he says is wrong! How can tech support function without some connection, even if a vague bureaucratic one, need to be maintained in order to solve problems. Especially software problems.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Cinebench R15 does not look like a reliable benchmark.
> Launching it several time in a row gives different results.
> While having "Performance Bias" set to None in the bios, I've launched the CB15 test 6 times at each frequency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1700
> 0807 mod bios
> 3200 Mhz RAM with tights timings.


If you restart computer between benchmarks, it stays within a point or two


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Cinebench R15 does not look like a reliable benchmark.
> Launching it several time in a row gives different results.
> While having "Performance Bias" set to None in the bios, I've launched the CB15 test 6 times at each frequency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1700
> 0807 mod bios
> 3200 Mhz RAM with tights timings.


Those are the values I would expect - as you see I used to get them, so not sure what's going on unless.......unless I was getting those scores with my dual rank Vengeance....hmmmm! Last time I had those running, they were only at 3066, fairly tight timings. Being dual rank, maybe that was the difference, or are you on b-die single rank too?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> If you restart computer between benchmarks, it stays within a point or two


Perhaps but I am not patient enough to reboot 24 times to verify it


----------



## MishelLngelo

I use benchmarks only to see what happens when BIOS changes are made so it has to be restarted anyway.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Those are the values I would expect - as you see I used to get them, so not sure what's going on unless.......unless I was getting those scores with my dual rank Vengeance....hmmmm! Last time I had those running, they were only at 3066, fairly tight timings. Being dual rank, maybe that was the difference, or are you on b-die single rank too?


Yes, my RAM is B-Die Single Rank.

I remember somebody complaining he got better CB15 scores only by increasing the Vcore.
In fact, his default Vcore was not high enough to make his CPU totally stable.
The slight errors that occur during the test slowered it down.

So perhaps you got a similar issue, on the CPU or the RAM.
Are you sure both are really fully stable no matter they have to process?


----------



## crakej

So I only ha ProcODT and CLDO_VDDP to try in my list of parameters to change today, and ProcODT seems to be giving me stability - with superficial testing at 3200 fast.

Testing 3333 now...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, my RAM is B-Die Single Rank.
> 
> I remember somebody complaining he got better CB15 scores only by increasing the Vcore.
> In fact, his default Vcore was not high enough to make his CPU totally stable.
> The slight errors that occur during the test slowered it down.
> 
> So perhaps you got a similar issue, on the CPU or the RAM.
> Are you sure both are really fully stable no matter they have to process?


Separately - yes, very stable. I think I'm having breakthrough with new settings worked out today and adding ProcODT


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Separately - yes, very stable. I think I'm having breakthrough with new settings worked out today and adding ProcODT


Did you set "SOC Load Line Capability" at 130% or 140%.
100% is the default value. It can limit the overclocking ability and could explain your weird issue, because I've never found any link between the CPU frequency and the RAM stability at 3200 Mhz.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Separately - yes, very stable. I think I'm having breakthrough with new settings worked out today and adding ProcODT


3333 not going to work for me today









Still, happy that with the knowledge I've learnt, I was ab;e to get my CPU to nearly 4.1GHz. I'm definitely going to invest in a better cooler which may just give me the edge I need to get a bit further as temp really starts rising when I get to 3333, or even 3200 with ProcODT @ 60 which my little cooler just isn't quick enough to take away.

Dare I ask on recommendations? I have MasterLiquid 120 which I really like, so was considering one of their more capable 240's like to MasterLiquid 240/240 Pro

I'm still in 2 minds about my need for a new power supply. My RM850 is only 2 or 3 years old and seems to be ok....


----------



## gasolin

Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 if you have the space


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Did you set "SOC Load Line Capability" at 130% or 140%.
> 100% is the default value. It can limit the overclocking ability and could explain your weird issue, because I've never found any link between the CPU frequency and the RAM stability at 3200 Mhz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Did you set "SOC Load Line Capability" at 130% or 140%.
> 100% is the default value. It can limit the overclocking ability and could explain your weird issue, because I've never found any link between the CPU frequency and the RAM stability at 3200 Mhz.


Yes, have LLC4 and 130% on over power.

I think i'm stable at 3200 now, stopped for tonight so I can just watch tv and let tests run in background.. I think if I go to 140% my problem will be my cooler though. The timings for RDRDSCL and WRWRSCL = 2 just isn't working for me - if I leave it to auto then 3333 will boot for me. It sets them at 7, but I might try pulling that down toward 2 and see what happens.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> 3333 not going to work for me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, happy that with the knowledge I've learnt, I was ab;e to get my CPU to nearly 4.1GHz. I'm definitely going to invest in a better cooler which may just give me the edge I need to get a bit further as temp really starts rising when I get to 3333, or even 3200 with ProcODT @ 60 which my little cooler just isn't quick enough to take away.
> 
> Dare I ask on recommendations? I have MasterLiquid 120 which I really like, so was considering one of their more capable 240's like to MasterLiquid 240/240 Pro
> 
> I'm still in 2 minds about my need for a new power supply. My RM850 is only 2 or 3 years old and seems to be ok....


My CM Nepton 140xl has almost same TDP as 280 and better than 240. It's single rad with push-pull 140mm fans.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 if you have the space


It makes the CPU temperature about 1°C higher than the Masterliquid 120.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Dare I ask on recommendations? I have MasterLiquid 120 which I really like, so was considering one of their more capable 240's like to MasterLiquid 240/240 Pro


http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6553/thermaltake-water-3-0-ultimate-360mm-aio-cpu-cooler-review/index6.html
I'm using Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate and it is working perfectly. At 4Ghz and 1.406V and under Prime95 small fft test (192W on CPU+SOC or 289W at power outlet) on 70% fan speed it keeps me at 66C, at full speed (loud) I can hover at 62C. Liquid metal between IHS and water block.
Default Prime95 test that also tests memory leaves me below 60C and at 55C at full speed. Room temperature at 24C.
But you need a big case for 3x120mm radiator.
If you don't have the space, try NZXT Kraken 62 - it's a 2x140mm config that is probably as good as the one from Thermaltake I use (it's just a lot pricier where I live).


----------



## crakej

I need ProcODT at 60 for any stability - only problem I had was thermal shutdown









My case will only take 120 fans - enough space for 2 on top and front and 1 at the rear. Space for radiators at all those locations as well. Can't spend a fortune but it obviously needs to be at least 240.

I noticed that higher ODT can bring your VID voltage back to where you want it if it improves termination, but it brings more heat. My cpu OC fails if it has much less than 1.344/1.337 VID. 1.325 or less will fail.

So I don't think that cpu frequency is my real problem - but if I want to run this OC properly, I definitely need a better cooler. The MasterLiquid 120 is pretty damn good - but not for OCing.

As for my power supply - what range is acceptable on the 12v and 5v lines? Are 11.837, 4.878 (under load) acceptable?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I need ProcODT at 60 for any stability - only problem I had was thermal shutdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case will only take 120 fans - enough space for 2 on top and front and 1 at the rear. Space for radiators at all those locations as well. Can't spend a fortune but it obviously needs to be at least 240.
> 
> I noticed that higher ODT can bring your VID voltage back to where you want it if it improves termination, but it brings more heat. My cpu OC fails if it has much less than 1.344/1.337 VID. 1.325 or less will fail.
> 
> So I don't think that cpu frequency is my real problem - but if I want to run this OC properly, I definitely need a better cooler. The MasterLiquid 120 is pretty damn good - but not for OCing.
> 
> As for my power supply - what range is acceptable on the 12v and 5v lines? Are 11.837, 4.878 (under load) acceptable?


Your power supply is good , 5% variation to power supply voltages is fine under load (but not perfect)

in my situation i sell my H80iGT and buy other SSD or M2. Stock Cooler is good to my 3.6 or 3.8 OC (No More).

at this moment, my settings (With LLC5):
[email protected] (aprox, need more test)
[email protected] (aprox, need more test)
[email protected] (aprox, need more test)
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] than 1.425 i dont try more vCore

when i say " (aprox, need more test)" i get this aproximate setting with SVI sensor with stress test in other LLC.

When i end this test i post my settings.
I dont recommend for 100 or 200mhz buy other cooler, if you hate the noise... maybe yes. (i with stock cooler and silent profile can run 3.6ghz sure, 3.8 with more noise.)

EDIT: 10% VARIATION is much for power supply im wrong, Lermite say 5% and this is fine. (-10% of 12 = 10.8v v... very low, srry for my mistake)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> As for my power supply - what range is acceptable on the 12v and 5v lines? Are 11.837, 4.878 (under load) acceptable?


The ATX tolerance is 5% so the acceptable ranges are:
12V: between 11.4 and 12.6V
5V: between 4.75 and 5.25V

My own 5V is a bit low too, at 4,85V from a petty good power supply: Seasonic Prime 650 Titanium.
I just hope it won't get lower.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Your power supply is good , 10% variation to power supply voltages is fine under load (but not perfect)
> 
> in my situation i sell my H80iGT and buy other SSD or M2. Stock Cooler is good to my 3.6 or 3.8 OC (No More).
> 
> at this moment, my settings (With LLC5):
> [email protected] (aprox, need more test)
> [email protected] (aprox, need more test)
> [email protected] (aprox, need more test)
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected] than 1.425 i dont try more vCore
> 
> when i say " (aprox, need more test)" i get this aproximate setting with SVI sensor with stress test in other LLC.
> 
> When i end this test i post my settings.
> I dont recommend for 100 or 200mhz buy other cooler, if you hate the noise... maybe yes. (i with stock cooler and silent profile can run 3.6ghz sure, 3.8 with noise.)


Not trying to get extra MHz - I have those....just not cool enough to maintain 4GHz - or even 3.9 - not with ram running at 3200....not with all these fudged timings and settings I currently need. My ram runs at 1.4v on XMP - might try downvoting it while running these speeds. I'm sure I'll wake up with fresh ideas tomorrow! Everyone has been so helpful here as well.


----------



## veckans

Anyone know how to enter that CBS menu? I have looked and looked but I can't find it.

EDIT: No wonder I couldn't find it. I was still on 0805 which is very wierd. Because I flashed to 0807 right when it came out. I even checked the USB-stick I used and the BIOS was called 0807.
So either ASUS screwed up the names when uploading the new BIOS that day or something went wrong during flashing and it somehow canceled without me seeing it.

Now with the "real" 0807 the multiplier bug still haven't been fixed, but let's see how this P-State OC works.


----------



## gasolin

D:O:C 3200mhz, 3.6ghz vcore aut if LLC is still at level 1 i havent checked, erp enabled,epu disabled


----------



## ZeNch

I test my pc with prime95 last night... the electricity company doesnt like this and had a break -.- 10 hours of test to trash.

My tests can be better (i can low some voltages).

[email protected] (need more test)
[email protected] 2 hours Prime95 (Fuc* electricity company)
[email protected] 2 hours Prime 95 (i try less today)
[email protected] 9 hours Prime95
[email protected] 2 hours Prime95

but...
[email protected] dont pass CB15 (and i dont try more)

i say this in other post: To oc at 3.6 or 3.8 (with ryzen) dont need other cooler and you can save your money or buy other hardware.

maybe yes if you hate any noise or like sthetic... or if you gain money with OC xd.

Greetings.


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> It's micron ram according to aida64, but they are stable at 2933mhz, latest setting, not shure where i go from here (faster timings,faster ram for more fps as in the second picture ) since i have had cl lower than 18 at 2666/2933 mhz. New low cl 3200mhz ram?


Where is this chart from?


----------



## crakej

I've got 4GHz @ 1.394 which is not bad, but sometimes I notice the bios fixes VID @ 1.344, but sometimes I boot up and it's at 1.337 - with exactly the same settings?! with VID at 1.337, I get one or two threads failing after about 10 mins of P95. If it boots and I have 1.344 VID, it doesn't crash - I just get thermal shutdown.

I definitely think I will have a useful improvement in my cooling by upgrading to a 240, which I wish I'd bought in the first place! Only problem is most 240s want me to put a backplate on which I really don't want to do, so far as I can see this means the only cooler that will fit with ease is the masterliquid 240. The masterliquid 120 and 240 bolt straight on to those things on our boards that look like AM3 cooler mounts. Doesn't this mean we can use any AM3 cooler which clips on in the same way? Instead of using the 4 screws?

Does anyone think I should try under volting my ram? - it spec is to run @ 4266 with 1.4v, so was thinking 3200/3333 might not need as much as that to run?


----------



## crakej

Another entertaining reply from 'tech support'..... my last letter is below.

*I am sorry but like I have already specified we are the technical support department and we don't offer this kind of information. We also don't offer any support for Overclocking as this procedure will void the warranty.
Please note that the Asus warranty is a repair warranty for hardware issues only.
Replacements, refunds, loan units and compensations are excluded from this warranty and can only be requested with the seller according to the sales of goods act and EU Consumer rights.
If you are insisting on the replacement/ refund, please contact your reseller as they are the ones that are able to grant your request. For additional information regarding your rights as a consumer please visit the websites below.
http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/shopping/shoppingabroad/guarantees/index_en.htm
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1979/54
Best Regards,
Allen
ASUS Technical Support
http://support.asus.com/
We kindly invite you to provide us your feedback.
For this investigation to be as relevant as possible please reply to this email within 5 days.
Please keep the history of your e-mails sent to you by our Support Staff. Otherwise, we won't be able to analyse your case properly.

*

From: John
Sent: 2017-08-15 18:37:43
CC:
Subject: RE: ReRE: ReRe: Motherboard PRIME X370-PRO;ASUS ServiceNo=E1708092512
Hi Allen

If I can't get this information from you, then who? I used to work in tech support for EA Games - we had direct feedback and feedback with the developers - that's how problems get sorted out!

In the mean time many of us are very unhappy with our product support and the state of development. And you do not know why C6H owners get contact with devs and others don't?

What you need to troubleshoot is why this firmware does not work yet!? Why does my ram not run stable at 3200MHz, at any setting? Should we be using ProcODT and/or CLD0_VTTDDR to stabilize it? How much power does my ram need to run on the Prime X370? Is it simply that you can't OC this board if you OC the RAM - but I don't remember reading that anywhere. These are just some of the problems we need you - ASUS - to troubleshoot. We only need things to work at their spec. There is nothing wrong with our boards (or is there???) besides the firmware.

Surely you understand our frustration? - we are seeing in public forums users of top tier boards getting amazing service, contact, feedback with devs and problems being fixed. Nothing for us. Why? Point me to which channels I should be using to get feedback please.

How should I proceed if I want a refund? Very unhappy customer

Edit: so essentially they're saying these boards aren't for OCing anyway (it's written all over the box and manual) and that they know *nothing!* And no reply to why top tier board do get decent support and feedback/communication.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've got 4GHz @ 1.394 which is not bad, but sometimes I notice the bios fixes VID @ 1.344, but sometimes I boot up and it's at 1.337 - with exactly the same settings?! with VID at 1.337, I get one or two threads failing after about 10 mins of P95. If it boots and I have 1.344 VID, it doesn't crash - I just get thermal shutdown.
> 
> I definitely think I will have a useful improvement in my cooling by upgrading to a 240, which I wish I'd bought in the first place! Only problem is most 240s want me to put a backplate on which I really don't want to do, so far as I can see this means the only cooler that will fit with ease is the masterliquid 240. The masterliquid 120 and 240 bolt straight on to those things on our boards that look like AM3 cooler mounts. Doesn't this mean we can use any AM3 cooler which clips on in the same way? Instead of using the 4 screws?
> 
> Does anyone think I should try under volting my ram? - it spec is to run @ 4266 with 1.4v, so was thinking 3200/3333 might not need as much as that to run?


I used stock cooler from FX 6350 for a while until I go adapter for Nepton but it wasn't good for anything above 3.7GHz. It does clip right on plastic holder. So does Nepton's AM4 kit.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Where is this chart from?


I first found it in here in post #2763

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/2760


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I used stock cooler from FX 6350 for a while until I go adapter for Nepton but it wasn't good for anything above 3.7GHz. It does clip right on plastic holder. So does Nepton's AM4 kit.


I haven't looked at that one yet - thanks for reminding me!


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've got 4GHz @ 1.394 which is not bad, but sometimes I notice the bios fixes VID @ 1.344, but sometimes I boot up and it's at 1.337 - with exactly the same settings?! with VID at 1.337, I get one or two threads failing after about 10 mins of P95. If it boots and I have 1.344 VID, it doesn't crash - I just get thermal shutdown.
> 
> I definitely think I will have a useful improvement in my cooling by upgrading to a 240, which I wish I'd bought in the first place! Only problem is most 240s want me to put a backplate on which I really don't want to do, so far as I can see this means the only cooler that will fit with ease is the masterliquid 240. The masterliquid 120 and 240 bolt straight on to those things on our boards that look like AM3 cooler mounts. Doesn't this mean we can use any AM3 cooler which clips on in the same way? Instead of using the 4 screws?
> 
> Does anyone think I should try under volting my ram? - it spec is to run @ 4266 with 1.4v, so was thinking 3200/3333 might not need as much as that to run?


You can buy most liquid cooling solutions and ask for AM4 bracket from the manufacturer if the correct one is not included in the pack, they work with standard backplate that comes with motherboard. This is how I have my AIO mounted.
Yes, you can undervolt memory, but savings are almost nonexistent and do not impact CPU temps - only changing SoC voltages does.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> You can buy most liquid cooling solutions and ask for AM4 bracket from the manufacturer if the correct one is not included in the pack, they work with standard backplate that comes with motherboard. This is how I have my AIO mounted.
> Yes, you can undervolt memory, but savings are almost nonexistent and do not impact CPU temps - only changing SoC voltages does.


Thanks - i'm not trying to save volts, just temps, which do seem higher with higher mem speed, is 1.094 too much then?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I used stock cooler from FX 6350 for a while until I go adapter for Nepton but it wasn't good for anything above 3.7GHz. It does clip right on plastic holder. So does Nepton's AM4 kit.


Really? I don't need new backplate for Nepton then? It says on their site that the Nepton 280 can fit in a space for a 240 - can you confirm that?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Really? I don't need new backplate for Nepton then? It says on their site that the Nepton 280 can fit in a space for a 240 - can you confirm that?


These are in the kit for Nepton http://www.cmstore.eu/cooling/amd-am4-upgrade-kit-for-nepton-series-rl-am4b-neps-r1/ pump. No need for backplate. 280 has 140mm fans, I don't know about 280 but 150xl rad has holes for mounting 120mm fans too so i should at least bolt to place where 120mm fans do.


----------



## os4321

@crakej

I think ASUS reply is kind of fair. This board is not primarliy marketed at overclockers, i think only mild overclock. The ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO has a dedicated section called "Overclocking Features" where this board only mentioned 1 or 2 times. The ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO is a premium board which then I can expect premium support comes with it for overclocking for the "extra" price you pay for it.

I think ASUS will focus for this board bug fixes and compatibilty, overclocking is probably not their focus on this board my guess.

In regards to RAM, this is what the manufacturers published motherboard QVL list is for so you know what is compatible and tested working at the speeds and timings for that motherboard. If you get RAM not on this list then you are on your own and need to work out what settings to use. This could be a general AMD Ryzen compatible issue with the platform not just ASUS. There are so many possible settings for me I dedcided to get RAM on the ASUS X370 Prime-Pro Memory QVL list, this way if there is an issue in the future they have less excuses plus can more likely rule out if RAM issue.

A possible option maybe to contact the RAM vendor. Maybe they publish data sheet or have done testing on Ryzen and can give you some clues which settings to use on X370 board, if settings exist in Bios.There are so many RAM sticks I dont think reasonable ASUS can test them all or if they are limited by AMD platform but the RAM vendor may have tested on the platform my guess to give some clues. Maybe ASUS or AMD could suggest some settings to help RAM compatibility or maybe they cant suggest as they havent tested that specific RAM themselves.

AMD Ryzen does seem to be a picky platform when it comes to RAM and im not sure why it prefers Samsung B-die when it should all be part of the DDR4 RAM spec I would have thought all DDR4 RAM should be compatible but is not the case. Even RAM manufacturers dont list what chips they use on the selling page so we dont know when we buy if it is Samsung B-die or not. So I think there should be more clarification by AMD what RAM is suitable but this is why the motherboard QVL list (on the motherboard manufacturer support page) is good to reference.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks - i'm not trying to save volts, just temps, which do seem higher with higher mem speed, is 1.094 too much then?


The difference between SoC voltage of 0.9V and 1.1V is 8W to 17W power used on CPU die according to readings - I don't know how accurate they are, but they do result in power use drop at the outlet of about 5W on average. That will impact temps in a small way, I suppose a 1-2C difference could be seen, the worse cooling solution the bigger difference. You would not see anything on water cooling. I'm using 0.9V now even at 4.1Ghz and it works well combined with 2933 memory clock and ProcODT 43Ohm. Tight memory timings are used (well, tight for my memory at least).


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> You can buy most liquid cooling solutions and ask for AM4 bracket from the manufacturer if the correct one is not included in the pack, they work with standard backplate that comes with motherboard. This is how I have my AIO mounted.
> Yes, you can undervolt memory, but savings are almost nonexistent and do not impact CPU temps - only changing SoC voltages does.


Hallelujah!

In my 'clean' OC testing, I had completely forgotten that SoC was on *AUTO!* Not good in so many ways, but also brilliant! I am now gradually reducing my SoC values using *negative offset* which someone else had mentioned - I couldn't figure out why I would want that, but with auto Soc it sets it at 1.1v and added whatever offset I had. This only ended up with 1.094v, but (certainly in my case) I just don't need that much - now`here near that much. I thought 1.1v would be a good enough setting just to get my ram OC - so without the above reply to my post, I would have been completely unaware of this and bought a new cooler!

I also note that as SoC comes down, VID is going up, so I should be able to slightly reduce the voltage on my OC or go for 4.1. In the cold light of day I think I might have a good un ere









I will let you know what settings I settle on when I'm done

Mega thanks forf reminding me to go back to SoC!!!


----------



## MishelLngelo

I have tried positive offset too but whatever I try 1.1 or thereabouts ends up being best.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I have tried positive offset too but whatever I try 1.1 or thereabouts ends up being best.


I guess it's likely to be a bit different for all of us. What cpu do you have?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I guess it's likely to be a bit different for all of us. What cpu do you have?


1600x. with KHX3000 Kingston RAM 2x8GB.


----------



## karenin

There is a 0810 Bios around?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> There is a 0810 Bios around?


No, i dont thin'k they have made one just a few days after the last (can't find one)

New ram http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16

prime 95 blend workers stopped, how do i get it stable in prime?


----------



## replikant0815

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> No, i dont thin'k they have made one just a few days after the last


Kinda would make sense since 0807 has the brick bug


----------



## Reous

0810 has still the PState bug. I havent got an answer of my ticket for PState bug so far. Asus germany seems a bit busy atm.

The new internal Bios has some new Ram options. I havent done a closer look into the other parts.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replikant0815*
> 
> Kinda would make sense since 0807 has the brick bug


Oh havn't experienced that

Changed my kingston fury x 2133mhz cl 14 to the first on amd's am4-motherboard-memory-support-list CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 v5.39 (corsair 3200mhz cl 16, higher speed and lower cl)

https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-06/am4-motherboard-memory-support-list-en_0.pdf

My kingston ram could run at 2933mhz cl 18 (micron) and my corsair ram that also aren't samung ram (SK hynix) can run at 3200mhz and 16cl BUT.......

When i take prime 95 blend (lots of ram tested) workers stopped almost half of the cores/threads (total 14), stock speed,still problem,more offset + still problems,
when cl is 18 18 18 18 36 2933mhz stock vcore and speed + offset 0.750volt it seems to be stable at 2933mhz no workers stopped, usually they stopped less than 2 min into prime 95 blend.

Now i need to se if it's stable at lower offset and go back to 3.6ghz

Some samsung ram can be expensive and flare x really expensive, got a good price for my old ram and a discount on the corsair vengeance 3200mhz cl 16 ram, so i upgraded.

Do i really need to buy samung ram or the expensive flare x to be able to run ram at 2933mhz with a cl of 16/17 or 3200mhz cl 16, seems hard to me with a limited knowledge of ram to adjust it so it would atleast run under 18 cl at 2933/3200mhz, i mean it's for ......... 3200mhz that stock has a cl of 16 and lower mhz often makes the cl lower (better, compared to stock value,speed).


----------



## crakej

Well another long day! Now my Soc voltage is under control things are MUCH better. I got better scores in CB15 while I was running P95 today than I did yesterday when i ran it alone!

There are still problems though - even scaled back to 3.9, I still get thermal shutdown. Also, sometimes threads are stopping in P95, sometimes they're not. Sometimes boots just fine, sometimes fails completely.

Lesson learned today: Soc voltage, if only a tiny bit too high, will bring high temps and slow performance......oh , and I still might need a better cooler for this beast









I rarely punish my machine the way these stress tests do, so hoping I will now be more stable in day to day use. Might even try getting ram up to speed again.

Does anyone know if Soc needs to be changed when ram speed changes, or can I assume I've found my SoC sweetspot? Same question Re: ProcODT (i think I read that this one does change)


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> 0810 has still the PState bug. I havent got an answer of my ticket for PState bug so far. Asus germany seems a bit busy atm.
> 
> The new internal Bios has some new Ram options. I havent done a closer look into the other parts.


Where did you find that bios? Beta,alpha..........?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> 0810 has still the PState bug. I havent got an answer of my ticket for PState bug so far. Asus germany seems a bit busy atm.
> 
> The new internal Bios has some new Ram options. I havent done a closer look into the other parts.


Where did this come from Reous?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Where did this come from Reous?


Asus Germany Support


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Asus Germany Support


Better than what i get from ASUS UK!

Is it a beta or meant to fix anything in particular?


----------



## replikant0815

I wonder why they put those DrvStren Ohm values in the main Ram settings menu. Did the folks over in the Crosshair thread find out how to make use of them?


----------



## ytzelf

Hi everyone,

First post on overclock.net, just created an account to ask around here as I'm trying to OC my 1600X on this board and I'm getting a little confused.

*First question*
Is it normal if, whenever I try to plug in CPU voltage directly, the frequency is not displayed correctly (and therefore wrong I guess) in CPUZ. ie if I plug 1.40v with a 40x multiplier CPUZ displays 2200Ghz.

*Second question*
Which line should I look at in HWMonitor for CPU Vcore? A or B ?


*And last question*
Given the 1st point on manual CPU Vcore, I can only adjust my Vcore through offset. Thus, my VCORE varies significantly based on the load. When you guys say "I'm doing 3.975Ghz at 1.41V" that's maximum VCore during benchmarking I guess? What's a ballpark frequency target for my 1600x if I don't want to ever go over 1.45V?

I am currently looking at the CPU VCORE line in HWMonitor for my benchmarks and the only way for it not to go over 1.45V is to put a negative VCore offset of 0.05V and LLC 3. For the record I'm failing IBT Maximum stress with the following settings (rest is default)

CPU Multiplier: 39.25
CPU Vcore offset: -0.05
VSOC: 1.2v
VMEM: 1.35V
LLC: 3
Power Duty: Extreme
Power Phase: Extreme
Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## replikant0815

@ytzelf

1. Yup. Known Ryzen bug. All boards seem to have it.
2. In simple terms: The voltage reported by the CPU is what ends up at the CPU, The voltage that is reported by the motherboard is what voltage it is pushing down the line. The difference is called Vdroop, an electrical effect that varies on CPU load and resulting power consumption and current that is flowing. LLC is a mechanism to counterbalance this effect by having the motherboard shove more volts down the line if the CPU is under load.
3. If people are not sepcific in what voltage they are talking about they often mean different things. It's confusing. Don't trust anyone









"I am currently looking at the CPU VCORE line in HWMonitor for my benchmarks and the only way for it not to go over 1.45V is to put a negative VCore offset of 0.05V and LLC 3."

This doesn't make sense to me personally. On my 1600 the default value is someting like 1.24V.. is it so much higher on the X model?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytzelf*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> First post on overclock.net, just created an account to ask around here as I'm trying to OC my 1600X on this board and I'm getting a little confused.
> 
> *First question*
> Is it normal if, whenever I try to plug in CPU voltage directly, the frequency is not displayed correctly (and therefore wrong I guess) in CPUZ. ie if I plug 1.40v with a 40x multiplier CPUZ displays 2200Ghz.
> 
> *Second question*
> Which line should I look at in HWMonitor for CPU Vcore? A or B ?
> 
> 
> *And last question*
> Given the 1st point on manual CPU Vcore, I can only adjust my Vcore through offset. Thus, my VCORE varies significantly based on the load. When you guys say "I'm doing 3.975Ghz at 1.41V" that's maximum VCore during benchmarking I guess? What's a ballpark frequency target for my 1600x if I don't want to ever go over 1.45V?
> 
> I am currently looking at the CPU VCORE line in HWMonitor for my benchmarks and the only way for it not to go over 1.45V is to put a negative VCore offset of 0.05V and LLC 3. For the record I'm failing IBT Maximum stress with the following settings (rest is default)
> 
> CPU Multiplier: 39.25
> CPU Vcore offset: -0.05
> VSOC: 1.2v
> VMEM: 1.35V
> LLC: 3
> Power Duty: Extreme
> Power Phase: Extreme
> Thanks a lot for your help


I recommend HWINFO64 to see your temps. In this soft you can find SVI sensor of your CPU and SOC.
use LLC 5 is better and VRM run cool =)

i dont read all post sorry, im work now.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> @crakej
> 
> I think ASUS reply is kind of fair. This board is not primarliy marketed at overclockers, i think only mild overclock. The ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO has a dedicated section called "Overclocking Features" where this board only mentioned 1 or 2 times. The ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO is a premium board which then I can expect premium support comes with it for overclocking for the "extra" price you pay for it.
> 
> I think ASUS will focus for this board bug fixes and compatibilty, overclocking is probably not their focus on this board my guess.
> 
> In regards to RAM, this is what the manufacturers published motherboard QVL list is for so you know what is compatible and tested working at the speeds and timings for that motherboard. If you get RAM not on this list then you are on your own and need to work out what settings to use. This could be a general AMD Ryzen compatible issue with the platform not just ASUS. There are so many possible settings for me I dedcided to get RAM on the ASUS X370 Prime-Pro Memory QVL list, this way if there is an issue in the future they have less excuses plus can more likely rule out if RAM issue.
> 
> A possible option maybe to contact the RAM vendor. Maybe they publish data sheet or have done testing on Ryzen and can give you some clues which settings to use on X370 board, if settings exist in Bios.There are so many RAM sticks I dont think reasonable ASUS can test them all or if they are limited by AMD platform but the RAM vendor may have tested on the platform my guess to give some clues. Maybe ASUS or AMD could suggest some settings to help RAM compatibility or maybe they cant suggest as they havent tested that specific RAM themselves.
> 
> AMD Ryzen does seem to be a picky platform when it comes to RAM and im not sure why it prefers Samsung B-die when it should all be part of the DDR4 RAM spec I would have thought all DDR4 RAM should be compatible but is not the case. Even RAM manufacturers dont list what chips they use on the selling page so we dont know when we buy if it is Samsung B-die or not. So I think there should be more clarification by AMD what RAM is suitable but this is why the motherboard QVL list (on the motherboard manufacturer support page) is good to reference.


Then what's the point of selling this as a x370 board?

Ryzens biggestarketing claim is that all their chips are overclockable, and x370 lineup is the premium board. As such, all x370 boards should be made with the understanding that someone is going to overclock. Why would anyone huy a x370? Just to sli? Anyone who can sli is going to OC.

If you don't want to OC and still have a decent board then go to b350.

They clearly don't understand the point of the different boards...


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Then what's the point of selling this as a x370 board?
> 
> Ryzens biggestarketing claim is that all their chips are overclockable, and x370 lineup is the premium board. As such, all x370 boards should be made with the understanding that someone is going to overclock. Why would anyone huy a x370? Just to sli? Anyone who can sli is going to OC.
> 
> If you don't want to OC and still have a decent board then go to b350.
> 
> They clearly don't understand the point of the different boards...


That's a good point. To clarify I dont mean to say this board is bad for overclocking, in fact with lots of BIOS options this board is good option for overclockers and reasonable cost.

I guess I mean to say there are lots of options in the BIOS and difficult to know what values to set for people that are having trouble with compatible RAM. I have seen this article from AMD which explain some settings, but what values are expected to be entered for people having issues. Do they determine their values from AMD advised, the motherboard maker (e.g. ASUS), RAM vendor, or we guess from trial and error.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Then what's the point of selling this as a x370 board?
> 
> Ryzens biggestarketing claim is that all their chips are overclockable, and x370 lineup is the premium board. As such, all x370 boards should be made with the understanding that someone is going to overclock. Why would anyone huy a x370? Just to sli? Anyone who can sli is going to OC.
> 
> If you don't want to OC and still have a decent board then go to b350.
> 
> They clearly don't understand the point of the different boards...


Thanks - this is what I'm trying to say! I don't expect much, just that the board do what it says it will do. One example is the AGESA 1006 settings which we were denied for some time - until Reous unlocked it all for us. I'd also like to point out that I started this mess with AMD recommended ram - and that didn't work either (they removed it from the QVL!) - until just now. Luckily I still have that dual rank ram which I may now end up keeping. Our bios also still cannot select optimal settings for much of the ram on the QVL - it only loads the simple primary settings and ignores the secondary timings that are in the XMP profiles. Simple settings like BankGroupSwap are not being set correctly for different types of ram, even at 2133!

As for not being meant for OCing - why does bios contain so many OCing functions then? This is a grey area where ASUS are trying to absolve themselves from any responsibility by saying OCing is not supported even though the board is advertised as such and contains so much OCing abilities. Yes, my board is completely reliable at sock settings with ram from QVL running at 2133, but the OCing abilities are part of the attraction of the X370 and ASUS provides with most of the tools we need to do it - as a selling point.


----------



## ytzelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replikant0815*
> 
> @ytzelf
> 
> 1. Yup. Known Ryzen bug. All boards seem to have it.
> 2. In simple terms: The voltage reported by the CPU is what ends up at the CPU, The voltage that is reported by the motherboard is what voltage it is pushing down the line. The difference is called Vdroop, an electrical effect that varies on CPU load and resulting power consumption and current that is flowing. LLC is a mechanism to counterbalance this effect by having the motherboard shove more volts down the line if the CPU is under load.
> 3. If people are not sepcific in what voltage they are talking about they often mean different things. It's confusing. Don't trust anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am currently looking at the CPU VCORE line in HWMonitor for my benchmarks and the only way for it not to go over 1.45V is to put a negative VCore offset of 0.05V and LLC 3."
> 
> This doesn't make sense to me personally. On my 1600 the default value is someting like 1.24V.. is it so much higher on the X model?


Thanks for the assist, changed a few things. Tried default settings and vcore goes well into the 1.4V.

Anyway, this is during a Prime blend, do you see anything shocking? I take it from your answer that my CPU VCore is 1.362V is that correct? Is it also correct that it's better to have this value < 1.4V?


Settings are

Multiplier: 40x
VCore: Offset +0.00625 (minimum)
Power Phase : Extreme
Power Duty : Extreme
LLC: 3
VSOC: 1.2V
VMEM: 1.35V
Also, what do you use to validate your OC? The process I'll go through is *IBT Max 10 pass (they all crash here) => IBT standard 30 pass => Prime Small 30min => Prime Blend 30min => OCCT small 3h => OCCT large 3h* would you say this is enough?


----------



## FlashFir

I'll report what I got as a new buyer of a 1700 and the x370-PRO

3.767ghz @ 1.406 LLC5 is the best I can do for stable maybe I can eek out more but even at 1.45v it can't do 3.9ghz stable.
Running a D14 in DefineC with Orange County Ambient Temperatures of ~73F ambients.

Haven't touched SOC voltage since it doesn't appear to help going to 1.2v with stability. I hit 83C max it seems and I get ~1642 on CineBench R15.

If any of you have any further advice that'd be great but it seems I got what I paid for in the silicon lottery which is perfectly fine. In hindsight, I'd still not pay an extra 100 for the 1800x, maybe I should've paid $10 more for the X varient of my 1700... but in the end it'd probably be only 150mhz more on average?

My GSkill Trident Z is running DOCP settings @ 3200


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> I'll report what I got as a new buyer of a 1700 and the x370-PRO
> 
> 3.767ghz @ 1.406 LLC5 is the best I can do for stable maybe I can eek out more but even at 1.45v it can't do 3.9ghz stable.
> Running a D14 in DefineC with Orange County Ambient Temperatures of ~73F ambients.
> 
> Haven't touched SOC voltage since it doesn't appear to help going to 1.2v with stability. I hit 83C max it seems and I get ~1642 on CineBench R15.
> 
> If any of you have any further advice that'd be great but it seems I got what I paid for in the silicon lottery which is perfectly fine. In hindsight, I'd still not pay an extra 100 for the 1800x, maybe I should've paid $10 more for the X varient of my 1700... but in the end it'd probably be only 150mhz more on average?
> 
> My GSkill Trident Z is running DOCP settings @ 3200


I'm sure you can go better than that, try:

Set your RAM at stock speed first (DOCP 3200). You'll deal with that later if you want.

TPUII first (it seems to help under the hood), the system will reboot and set your CPU freq and vcore.

Then proceed to change these:

CPU multiplier: 40
vcore: 1.412v or 1.418v (no problem with that)
SOC: 1.1v (no need for more, unless you wanna push RAM later) try to stay away from 1.2v as your absolute max is 1.25v
LLC3 (until confirmed safe, LLC5 and LLC4 can be dangerous)
Phase: Extreme (helps running VRM cooler)

Test with OCCT Linpack (automatic, 5min, 90% RAM) that'll push your CPU enough to see any instability.

If with those settings you cannot run stable, rise the vcore to 1.425v (your absolute max) and if that doesn't work then lower the CPU multiplier to 3.95 or lower until you get stable. Most likely you're gonna be able to run at 4Ghz.

Your temps should not exceed 85c (80c max peak is ok)

Now, if you're running stable try pushing your RAM. You might be lucky to OC it, but is a much harder (complex) feat than CPU OC if your RAM won't go faster than rated at first. 3200mhz is already very good and I don't think a lot of people can go over that.


----------



## ytzelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> vcore: 1.412v or 1.418v (no problem with that)


How do you do that since manual vcore doesn't work? only offset does (or is it just with 1600/X CPUs?)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> LLC3 (until confirmed safe, LLC5 and LLC4 can be dangerous)


What measures is this assertion based on?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> What measures is this assertion based on?


We have been discussing this ad nauseam.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytzelf*
> 
> How do you do that since manual vcore doesn't work? only offset does (or is it just with 1600/X CPUs?)


Don't you have a X370 pro board?


----------



## ytzelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Don't you have a X370 pro board?


I do; however http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/3110#post_26288885
Manual vcore doesnt work and his post says it's a common issue

@replikant0815 is there some more doc on this bug? is it on a per card basis or are they all affected?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> We have been discussing this ad nauseam.


We didn't discuss enough though as we don't agree yet about this supposed danger of high LLC levels.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> We have been discussing this ad nauseam.


I wouldn't go that far lol - Lermite has done some really good work on this too - did you not see it?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> 0810 has still the PState bug. I havent got an answer of my ticket for PState bug so far. Asus germany seems a bit busy atm.
> 
> The new internal Bios has some new Ram options. I havent done a closer look into the other parts.


Was there any changelog (lol) for this version?

Also, I see these settings already in the DDR4 Common Options menu, they just don't have the suffix 'mem' - presumably as they're in the memory section of the bios anyway? Maybe they're just making them more accessible? Maybe they've tweaked those settings better and are making things more accessible? Who knows what ASUS are doing. We should not be having to second guess what they've done to our firmware...


----------



## SaccoSVD

Did you confirm there are no peaks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> We didn't discuss enough though as we don't agree yet about this supposed danger of high LLC levels.


I now remember, you did a long test.

But, could you 100% confirm there are no harmful peaks? I would like to hear a second opinion. Cause is almost unreal to have a LLC that is as good and no peaks.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Did you confirm there are no peaks?
> I now remember, you did a long test.
> 
> But, could you 100% confirm there are no harmful peaks? I would like to hear a second opinion. Cause is almost unreal to have a LLC that is as good and no peaks.


I can confirm that the LLC results in nothing that could harm the CPU, even slightly.

The only thing I'm not able to test is what happens inside the VRM but as their temperature remains pretty low and about the same regardless the LLC level, we can assume the LLC is harmless to the motherboard as well.

The highest LLC levels lower the idle core voltage and stabilize an overclocking profile by voiding the voltage drop.
I've found nothing that could make the lower LLC levels more interesting.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmm...I'm now tempted to try LLC5 myself but something tells me I'm gonna be pushing the VRM while I could relax it and live with a vdroop. Might avoid pushing the VRM chips and on the long run also warp the board a little. That happened with my old Intel board after years of extreme VRM. (which measured with a gun the heatsinks were 50c)

If my vcore is 1.39v at load anyway and my system is stable is all good, no problem having 1.418v as idle vcore cause the temps are ridiculously low, that voltage doesn't harm the CPU in any way and obviously the CPU is not consuming any power.

We've discussed in die CPU temps (sensors involved) vs multimeter, my vboost at LLC5 was quite considerable, so you have more current going to the VRM in any case, as I said, better to relax it for long term usage.


----------



## Lermite

My point of view is a bit different.

The LLC 5 adapts the voltage provided to the CPU for its cores to receive always the same one (after all the losses happening on its path).

Without LLC, we have to set the bios voltage much higher, as high as the Voltage boost of the LLC.
So, instead of letting the LLC to increase automatically the voltage when it's needed, choosing a low LLC level requires to set the voltage higher at any time, to get the same cores voltage when they are loaded.

I would not recommend high LLC levels on motherboards with weaks VRM. MSI and Gigabyte are known for their very hot VRMs (more than 100°C for some of them).
But our Asus has tough oversized VRM that handle very easily their job whatever the settings in the bios may be.
Even if the heat is not the only way to harm an electronic component, its low temperature shows it isn't stressed.

So, however I try to consider it, I find only benefits to the CPU LLC 5 on our Prime X370 Pro.
I would think otherwise if I managed to get my VRM over 70°, but their temperature never go higher than the CPU's during loads so I'm confident they handle the LLC 5 without an effort.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Was there any changelog (lol) for this version?
> 
> Also, I see these settings already in the DDR4 Common Options menu, they just don't have the suffix 'mem' - presumably as they're in the memory section of the bios anyway? Maybe they're just making them more accessible? Maybe they've tweaked those settings better and are making things more accessible? Who knows what ASUS are doing. We should not be having to second guess what they've done to our firmware...


I guess thats why the changelog (or a part of it idk) is just "Show more CBS options for PRIME-X370-PRO"


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My point of view is a bit different.
> 
> The LLC 5 adapts the voltage provided to the CPU for its cores to receive always the same one (after all the losses happening on its path).
> 
> Without LLC, we have to set the bios voltage much higher, as high as the Voltage boost of the LLC.
> So, instead of letting the LLC to increase automatically the voltage when it's needed, choosing a low LLC level requires to set the voltage higher at any time, to get the same cores voltage when they are loaded.
> 
> I would not recommend high LLC levels on motherboards with weaks VRM. MSI and Gigabyte are known for their very hot VRMs (more than 100°C for some of them).
> But our Asus has tough oversized VRM that handle very easily their job whatever the settings in the bios may be.
> Even if the heat is not the only way to harm an electronic component, its low temperature shows it isn't stressed.
> 
> So, however I try to consider it, I find only benefits to the CPU LLC 5 on our Prime X370 Pro.
> I would think otherwise if I managed to get my VRM over 70°, but their temperature never go higher than the CPU's during loads so I'm confident they handle the LLC 5 without an effort.


fair enough too.







did you measure the VRM temps with a probe? or they were like, 30c?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> fair enough too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you measure the VRM temps with a probe? or they were like, 30c?


Asus doesn't explain much about this but the VRM are supposed to have four thermal probes, and I'm about sure their values are displayed by HWiNFO with these very specifics names:

Temperature 3
Temperature 4
Temperature 5
Temperature 6










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I also tried to put a thermal probe on one of their heatsink, but the value I got from it was much lower than the integrated probes's so I rely on HWiNFO to know the VRM temperatures.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Asus doesn't explain much about this but the VRM are supposed to have four thermal probes, and I'm about sure their values are displayed by HWiNFO with these very specifics names:
> 
> Temperature 3
> Temperature 4
> Temperature 5
> Temperature 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to put a thermal probe on one of their heatsink, but the value I got from it was much lower than the integrated probes's so I rely on HWiNFO to know the VRM temperatures.


how do you get higher values in temp 3 and 4?

Here they're all the same. Max 53, which suggests either I need to enable something on the MOBO or LLC5 is making temp3 and 4 go higher.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Temps on heatsinks are always lower than in the chip itself otherwise there would be no cooling effect. All we can do is to relay on SW reading.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I guess thats why the changelog (or a part of it idk) is just "Show more CBS options for PRIME-X370-PRO"


Shame







You've not found anything else new then? I hate how we don't know if they have changed anything or just provided the settings already buried in our bios from AMD - i.e. have they done any more work on voltages or memory timings...

Do you know if they intend releasing this one?

On another note - just came back to pc to find it rebooted. Checked event viewer, and found these (again) even though i'm running the official 0807. Is it because i'm OCing or something else? I remember seeing this when we ran your custom bios so surely this is something else? Memtest did work last time I ran it.

*Performance power management features on processor 15 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.*


----------



## mat9v

I'm also using LLC5 and the most important thing is that it actually lowers power use at idle and keeps power use at load the same as it is with lower LLC.
From what I learnt in mu university courses the pathways in CPU are degrading due to high current and high over-voltages during overclocking - so if you are benchmarking at 1.5V for 15 minutes it's much more damaging if you had the same voltage spikes for miliseconds for months or even years of constant frequency changing.
We have 2 types of Vdroop - one is the one we are talking about, being the difference (at full load) between what VRMs output and what CPU gets on it's input - this one is caused by power loss in transit and under 8 core maximum load can reach 0.12V between VDDCR CPU and CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN). The other one is caused by voltage overshot and undershot while changing CPU frequency and it's accompanying voltages - they are both the result of the same electrical current behavior principles; this one can be eliminated by forcing constant CPU frequency - ie, not using P-states or any other clock changing methods - at the cost of some overall power use increase (5-10W depending on how much you overclock and at what voltage).
Well, you can maybe say there is a 3rd vdroop type (undershoot, overshoot type), this one when cores are forced to max frequency all the time and yet the load changes, like from idle to working - it does create the effect of under/overvolting the core for very short time until the VRM increase/decrease voltage supplied to the CPU. There is always some lag between the moment the cpu changes it's load (starts to work hard or stops the work) and the moment VRMs react to the change. But as I stated in the beginning - those are so short time periods that the voltage spikes will not damage the CPU.
I suppose that the oscilloscope tests did not even catch them.
There is no way to get around that effect, even if somehow we were able to request higher voltage before we changed frequency, starting to load the core would still cause a dip in voltages because the current changes and looses in transit and ending the load will in reverse cause a peak in voltages before VRMs can lower the voltage output that they were compensating for the looses in transit.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So, I took my temp gun (-/2 degree accuracy) and took some pics from the back of the VRM

That at LLC3 while running Linpack OCCT test

As you can see is ok at idle from different places on the board:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







But at full load reaches 90c which is rather toasty, it took some time to reach that temperature during Linpack's (around 40s)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Max reported in HWInfo. Hmmmm...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It reached 91c and kept slowly climbing after that last picture.

With LLC5 (and corresponding lower target vcore) it rose to 91c faster (I think 25 to 30 sec) and I stopped the test.


----------



## Vorado

Can you share 0810 i dont care about PSTATE ..i just wanna see if i can run my ram at 3200Mhz with this bios.

Thanks


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Can you share 0810 i dont care about PSTATE ..i just wanna see if i can run my ram at 3200Mhz with this bios.
> 
> Thanks


Must be careful with those beta BIOSes, some wouldn't let me go back and had to wait for properly released on to go further.


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I took my temp gun (-/2 degree accuracy) and took some pics from the back of the VRM
> 
> That at LLC3 while running Linpack OCCT test
> 
> As you can see is ok at idle from different places on the board:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at full load reaches 90c which is rather toasty, it took some time to reach that temperature during Linpack's (around 40s)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max reported in HWInfo. Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reached 91c and kept slowly climbing after that last picture.
> 
> With LLC5 (and corresponding lower target vcore) it rose to 91c faster (I think 25 to 30 sec) and I stopped the test.[/spolier]


WOW


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So, I took my temp gun (-/2 degree accuracy) and took some pics from the back of the VRM
> 
> That at LLC3 while running Linpack OCCT test
> 
> As you can see is ok at idle from different places on the board:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at full load reaches 90c which is rather toasty, it took some time to reach that temperature during Linpack's (around 40s)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max reported in HWInfo. Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reached 91c and kept slowly climbing after that last picture.
> 
> With LLC5 (and corresponding lower target vcore) it rose to 91c faster (I think 25 to 30 sec) and I stopped the test.


This VRM can reach 150c (but recommend max 125c... im sure asus give you throttle at 115c aprox.)

in real use you dont get this temps, but with stress maybe yes... or encoding (i dont know).

Thanks


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah. I think 90 is still in the range. But can't be 100% sure if it's good to push them beyond LLC3 on the long run.

HWinfo reporting 69 while it was actually at 91 is not helping either.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> This VRM can reach 150c (but recommend max 125c... im sure asus give you throttle at 115c aprox.)
> 
> in real use you dont get this temps, but with stress maybe yes... or encoding (i dont know).
> 
> Thanks


When I run at 4GHz, my 120 cooler is not enough - thermal cutout happens >115 degrees *@ Tctl* >95 degrees *@ Tdie*


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My point of view is a bit different.
> 
> The LLC 5 adapts the voltage provided to the CPU for its cores to receive always the same one (after all the losses happening on its path).
> 
> Without LLC, we have to set the bios voltage much higher, as high as the Voltage boost of the LLC.
> So, instead of letting the LLC to increase automatically the voltage when it's needed, choosing a low LLC level requires to set the voltage higher at any time, to get the same cores voltage when they are loaded.
> 
> I would not recommend high LLC levels on motherboards with weaks VRM. MSI and Gigabyte are known for their very hot VRMs (more than 100°C for some of them).
> But our Asus has tough oversized VRM that handle very easily their job whatever the settings in the bios may be.
> Even if the heat is not the only way to harm an electronic component, its low temperature shows it isn't stressed.
> 
> So, however I try to consider it, I find only benefits to the CPU LLC 5 on our Prime X370 Pro.
> I would think otherwise if I managed to get my VRM over 70°, but their temperature never go higher than the CPU's during loads so I'm confident they handle the LLC 5 without an effort.


I agree with conclusions here. Seems llc 5 is totally fine. We have more than 4 phases iirc and degradation should not be a real issue below 1.45 even maybe at 1.45


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> When I run at 4GHz, my 120 cooler is not enough - thermal cutout happens >115 degrees *@ Tctl* >95 degrees *@ Tdie*


We're talking about MOSFETs instead.

At 95c your CPU is quite hot. Not advisable at all. You should get a 240 water cooler for that. Should peak at about 80 instead.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> We're talking about MOSFETs instead.
> 
> At 95c your CPU is quite hot. Not advisable at all. You should get a 240 water cooler for that. Should peak at about 80 instead.


I'm going to -- might just upgrade to the masterliquid 240, really easy to fit. Looked at some others that i'd like, but the adapters are our of stock!

Might get it with extra fans too (if it will fit) for push pull but not really sure that needed...need to do some reading first. If I could find something beefier that I can just fit no hassle, then I will do that, just a matter of finding it! I just don't want to be removing my motherboard. MasterLiquid just clips on to the AM3 mounts on the board rather than putting four screws into the board like the later AM3/4 holes - and mounting a backing plate.


----------



## Loveston3d

Hi guys, at first sorry for my bad English I created an account here because I think it is a best oc forum.
I actually oc my 1700 on x370 pro, my ram is gskill flarex 3200 16gb (it runs in docp modus).
I tested a stable setting for 3.8ghz , it is 1.30v ( HWInfo peaks 1.35 but I have never seen this as current value). I think this is okay.
Now I want to get 3.6 ghz, and vcore difference is huge, aktually I test 1.419v under load current and peak 1.456v
Is this peak value important? I mean I can never see it on small fft test. Edit: LLC 3


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Might get it with extra fans too (if it will fit) for push pull but not really sure


here with my 240 and 1 fan on it was barely enough, with 2 made a huge difference, also could put the fans slower


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> here with my 240 and 1 fan on it was barely enough, with 2 made a huge difference, also could put the fans slower


Only one fan? The masterliquid comes with 2.

If I mount on top of case, blowing out with 2 fans, an inlet fan at the back and 2 at the front i reckon that will do the job.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Only one fan? The masterliquid comes with 2.
> 
> If I mount on top of case, blowing out with 2 fans, an inlet fan at the back and 2 at the front i reckon that will do the job.


I'm not sure Push/Pull makes any difference, might try now that I have an extra Noctua fan.

Yes I had only one fan on my 240 rad, just cause I didn't care on my old Intel system. Then I just installed it in Ryzen and found it was going still into toasty territory then decided to put both pull inside the case taking fresh air from the outside.

Gonna try with the extra Noctua for one push fan and see...hold on. EDIT: Forget it, it won't fit in my system unless I instal the rad inside the case frame.

BTW: I leaved CPUz open at idle and it crashed my machine.


----------



## crakej

MasterLiquid 240 ordered and will be here sat.....can't wait!


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> BTW: I leaved CPUz open at idle and it crashed my machine.


Did you get the blackscreen issue? And how did you reset the machine?

I have not expierienced the blackscreen issue during idle/low load for past several days (since reverting my RAM timings to my safe values and also not using monitoring tools). I also had my CPU on stock settings no overclock to confirm it is stable. Bios 0807.

When I expierience this issue at the time I could only reset the machine using power switch on my PSU, the reset button or power button on my case does not respond (even holding down power button for 4 seconds).

My understanding is holding power button for 4 seconds should force motherboard to restart but it's like the motherboard is in hung state. Do you think this is a bug on this motherboard?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> Did you get the blackscreen issue? And how did you reset the machine?
> 
> My understanding is holding power button for 4 seconds should force motherboard to restart but it's like the motherboard is in hung state. Do you think this is a bug on this motherboard?


Good you point that out.

I needed to shut the PSU off.

This exact thing happened a while ago, under BIOS 050 something, so is not a problem on the BIOS...is pretty much CPUz and it's wonky software sensors im 100000% sure.


----------



## owntecx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> Did you get the blackscreen issue? And how did you reset the machine?
> 
> I have not expierienced the blackscreen issue during idle/low load for past several days (since reverting my RAM timings to my safe values and also not using monitoring tools). I also had my CPU on stock settings no overclock to confirm it is stable. Bios 0807.
> 
> When I expierience this issue at the time I could only reset the machine using power switch on my PSU, the reset button or power button on my case does not respond (even holding down power button for 4 seconds).
> 
> My understanding is holding power button for 4 seconds should force motherboard to restart but it's like the motherboard is in hung state. Do you think this is a bug on this motherboard?


It happenned to me a while ago, i dont know what i did to fix it. i even rma the motherboard, but they told me it was fine, i reinstalled the windows and never had that problem again.


----------



## Lermite

I've play so much with my bios settings that I've experienced all kinds of crash.
In case of black screen, I try each step until one works
1 - shot press on the reset
2 - long press on power button
3 - switching off the power supply
4 - Clear CMOS
5 - Removing the battery for several minutes + Clear CMOS
6 - Calling an exorcist or setting the computer on fire then hanging myself


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Good you point that out.
> 
> I needed to shut the PSU off.
> 
> This exact thing happened a while ago, under BIOS 050 something, so is not a problem on the BIOS...is pretty much CPUz and it's wonky software sensors im 100000% sure.


But software shouldn't be causing motherboard to hung which is why i suspect motherboard issue. I had hwinfo64 running at the time (but also tighter RAM timings which is why I couldnt trace the cause, plus it seems to happen randomly - not under stress so not easy to know how to re-create the issue).


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> But software shouldn't be causing motherboard to hung


It does. When it's wonky accessing the controller chip data. Same happens with the AI Suite.
Quote:


> I've play so much with my bios settings that I've experienced all kinds of crash.
> In case of black screen, I try each step until one works
> 1 - shot press on the reset
> 2 - long press on power button
> 3 - switching off the power supply
> 4 - Clear CMOS
> 5 - Removing the battery for several minutes + Clear CMOS
> 6 - Calling an exorcist or setting the computer on fire then hanging myself biggrin.gif


This is 100% CPUz

I didn't have a black screen in months now, could leave HWinfo and other stuff opened without any problem.

I leaved CPUz long enough this time, as I was testing the VRM temps from the back of the board. And eventually it black screened, CPUz is very particular and leaves the mahcine hanging and you cannot shut it off with the power button.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> Did you get the blackscreen issue? And how did you reset the machine?
> 
> I have not expierienced the blackscreen issue during idle/low load for past several days (since reverting my RAM timings to my safe values and also not using monitoring tools). I also had my CPU on stock settings no overclock to confirm it is stable. Bios 0807.
> 
> When I expierience this issue at the time I could only reset the machine using power switch on my PSU, the reset button or power button on my case does not respond (even holding down power button for 4 seconds).
> 
> My understanding is holding power button for 4 seconds should force motherboard to restart but it's like the motherboard is in hung state. Do you think this is a bug on this motherboard?


This last issue happens some times and only hard off can turn it off.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> This exact thing happened a while ago, under BIOS 050 something, so is not a problem on the BIOS...is pretty much CPUz and it's wonky software sensors im 100000% sure.


Why do you even bother with CPU-Z?
I've got rid of it with HW Monitor to use HWiNFO, Ryzen Timings Checker and AIDA (for its RAM benchmark) instead, because they are much more complete and reliable.

Especially, I don't understand people who use CPU-Z to show their Vcore, because it only shows the VDDCR coming out the VRM, far away from the CPU cores.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Why do you even bother with CPU-Z?


I don't. I just used it to stress the CPU initially. Before jumping to OCCT.

When the PC black screened CPUz was the last thing still loaded and idle on the desktop and I remembered that happened some time ago and was assuming they fixed it, but they didn't.

Which brings the discussion, that there is a lot of improvement with Ryzen to be done on these sensor apps, but somehow is a mess. I actually think Ryzen has some impressive set of sensors under the hood but nobody fully implemented them yet,

I'm very eager to see Core Temp displaying per core temps.


----------



## naz2

i'm overclocking through p-states with an offset of +0.0125. cpu voltage should be around 1.3625 but it's actually hovering at 1.4 during testing. i understand that there are "shadow" p-states that work around the predefined ones, but a 0.4V jump seems a bit too much doesn't it?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> i'm overclocking through p-states with an offset of +0.0125. cpu voltage should be around 1.3625 but it's actually hovering at 1.4 during testing. i understand that there are "shadow" p-states that work around the predefined ones, but a 0.4V jump seems a bit too much doesn't it?


I also overclock by P-States but it goes fine.

To make the P0 to work, I only set FID to get 3,8 Ghz.
I let the default VID at 1,1875V (the CPU is a 1700).
With an offset of +0.0375V and CPU LLC 5, I get a perfectly constant 1,225V as Vcore.

I don't even understand how you manage to get 1,4V.

Wouldn't you have forgotten to disabled "Core Boost Performance"?


----------



## mat9v

Is there some table of default voltages for a R1700 (and others) CPU that allows to correctly set offset for different frequencies for P-State overclocking in bios?
I'm using Zenstates in Windows without any problems but it does not allow me to test memory in memtest86+ under my set overclock because when setting 40 multiplier in bios I get only 1.5Ghz after system boot (be it Windows, Linux or any other).


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

CRYORIG R1 ULTIMATE VS NOCTUA D15 OR COOLER MASTER NEPTON 240 WHICH ONE OF THOSE IS GOOD FOR RYZEN 1700
I NEED TO GET MAX OC AT LOW TEMP I CAN GET


----------



## gasolin

Noctua is always good and you don't have the noise from the water pump


----------



## replikant0815

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Is there some table of default voltages for a R1700 (and others) CPU that allows to correctly set offset for different frequencies for P-State overclocking in bios?
> I'm using Zenstates in Windows without any problems but it does not allow me to test memory in memtest86+ under my set overclock because when setting 40 multiplier in bios I get only 1.5Ghz after system boot (be it Windows, Linux or any other).


Not sure if these are correct http://www.overclock.net/t/1626770/blck-p-state-ocing-ryzen

Be warned of the PState brick bug in 0807 though, safer to set vcore via offset to avoid the 1550mhz bug.


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Noctua is always good and you don't have the noise from the water pump


what about memory interference?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> what about memory interference?


I don't know what ram you have

http://noctua.at/en/products/cpu-cooler-retail/nh-d15-se-am4/?tab=comp#socket_3885


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB DDR4 3000 CL15


----------



## gasolin

shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> what about memory interference?


If the RAM is not Low profile, removing the second fan from the NH-D15 will make it compliant with it whatever its height may be.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> what about memory interference?


no problem - (the first fan is mounted a bit higher)
(RAM: HyperX Savage; minimal higher)


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loveston3d*
> 
> Hi guys, at first sorry for my bad English I created an account here because I think it is a best oc forum.
> I actually oc my 1700 on x370 pro, my ram is gskill flarex 3200 16gb (it runs in docp modus).
> I tested a stable setting for 3.8ghz , it is 1.30v ( HWInfo peaks 1.35 but I have never seen this as current value). I think this is okay.
> Now I want to get 3.6 ghz, and vcore difference is huge, aktually I test 1.419v under load current and peak 1.456v
> Is this peak value important? I mean I can never see it on small fft test. Edit: LLC 3


vCore fix or offset?
with fix vCore (my experience in 3.8ghz)
LLC1
Bios vCore 1.35
Windows vCore idle 1.35
Windows with stress 1.30

LLC5
Bios vCore 1.294
Windows vCore with idle and stress 1.294

This readings is with SVI sensor (HWINFO64)

In bios, in Digi VRM settings i recommend:
Extreme all but in SOC phases optimize
LLC 3 to 5 in cpu
LLC for SOC i use 1 but his voltage doesnt change much.
all Phase freq: manual (600hz)
i dont remember names of settings but in one you have option Q PROBE (i use this option)

sorry if this post dont help you but in first place i send my settings...

in second place... ahhhh... you write wrong xD... 3.6 no, 3.9!! hahaha.

3.9 with 1.41 is much.
100mhz vs 0.12v more

much temp
much voltage
100mhz.

i need same voltage than you in 3.8 (1.294 or 1.30 aprox.) but in 3.9 i need 1.36250v your cpu jump much vCore in 3.8 to 3.9 steep.

try with less vCore if doesnt work you need a VERY GOOD liquid cooling (for little diference) .


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> CRYORIG R1 ULTIMATE VS NOCTUA D15 OR COOLER MASTER NEPTON 240 WHICH ONE OF THOSE IS GOOD FOR RYZEN 1700
> I NEED TO GET MAX OC AT LOW TEMP I CAN GET


Noctua should be best, but by a margin. I'd go with cryorig cuz it'll be maybe 1c worse, but looks way better, and install really easily. Plus if you're worried about ram heigh clearance or what ever, they have full specs on their page and have a paper you can print and put on the cpu slot to see if it'll work


----------



## Loveston3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> vCore fix or offset?
> with fix vCore (my experience in 3.8ghz)
> LLC1
> Bios vCore 1.35
> Windows vCore idle 1.35
> Windows with stress 1.30
> 
> LLC5
> Bios vCore 1.294
> Windows vCore with idle and stress 1.294
> 
> This readings is with SVI sensor (HWINFO64)
> 
> In bios, in Digi VRM settings i recommend:
> Extreme all but in SOC phases optimize
> LLC 3 to 5 in cpu
> LLC for SOC i use 1 but his voltage doesnt change much.
> all Phase freq: manual (600hz)
> i dont remember names of settings but in one you have option Q PROBE (i use this option)
> 
> sorry if this post dont help you but in first place i send my settings...
> 
> in second place... ahhhh... you write wrong xD... 3.6 no, 3.9!! hahaha.
> 
> 3.9 with 1.41 is much.
> 100mhz vs 0.12v more
> 
> much temp
> much voltage
> 100mhz.
> 
> i need same voltage than you in 3.8 (1.294 or 1.30 aprox.) but in 3.9 i need 1.36250v your cpu jump much vCore in 3.8 to 3.9 steep.
> 
> try with less vCore if doesnt work you need a VERY GOOD liquid cooling (for little diference) .


Hey i use Offset VCore because I have a1.55 ghz Bug if I go over 1.35v fixed or so... I'm testing your settings of digiVRM settings now.
What is about core performance boost, should I disable this?
Edit: if I disable it, keyboard is no longer found when booting
And yes I want go to 3.9 ghz, not 3.6 ^^


----------



## ZeNch

core performance = auto oc in some cores
disable this.

TPU = disable
ERP = disable

i dont oc with offset, i cant help you much


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> no problem - (the first fan is mounted a bit higher)
> (RAM: HyperX Savage; minimal higher)


the temp result in overclocking and the voltage you used ?


----------



## Reous

The new 0810 Bios is on Asus server now


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> The new 0810 Bios is on Asus server now


Where ? I can't find it, could you please place a link.


----------



## Reous

Just click on the link from my post above


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Where ? I can't find it, could you please place a link.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Just click on the link from my post above


Sorry, didn't see it as a link. downloaded it.


----------



## gasolin

so what does the new bios do compared to the older ones ?

Ram improvements or just fix the now the cpu runs at 1.5ghz bug?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> so what does the new bios do compared to the older ones ?
> 
> Ram improvements or just fix the now the cpu runs at 1.5ghz bug?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/3100_20#post_26288705


----------



## gasolin

bios 0810 I backed up last bios settings as a cmo file,failed to load.

Doing ibt is the cpu usage surpose to fluctuate according to CPUID HWmonito but in prime 95,blend (lots of ranm tested), in-place FFT and Small fft my cpu according to CPUID HWmoniotor at 100% all of the time

When my settings for my ram isn't 100€ stable is it normal that timngs in cpu-z also fluctuate,change?


----------



## SaccoSVD

0810 here.

Same settings same results. Survived a 5min OCCT Linpack with a max temp of 84.5c, quite toasty as today is very hot.

I tried also without TPU enabled...windows booted half way. Could be something else, but as soon as I put TPUII the system behave normally as before.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> bios 0810 I backed up last bios settings as a cmo file,failed to load.
> 
> Doing ibt is the cpu usage surpose to fluctuate according to CPUID HWmonito but in prime 95,blend (lots of ranm tested), in-place FFT and Small fft my cpu according to CPUID HWmoniotor at 100% all of the time
> 
> When my settings for my ram isn't 100€ stable is it normal that timngs in cpu-z also fluctuate,change?


CMO files are incompatible between bios versions, at least I had the same problem on 801>805 and 805>807, did not even try this time.
I just saved as txt file instead and sent to my phone - all options, changes and my values in plain text easy to restore.
Prime95 small fft uses 100% of CPU, in-place fft also does the same but blend (depending on number length) can use about 97-99% of CPU.


----------



## crakej

Wish we knew what TPU actually does. Not using it yet since installing 810.

I also couldn't load my saved profiles - a bit annoying but starting from scratch can be could. Tough for the average user I guess which is a bit unfair. Saving the current current profile as a txt file works ok of course, but too late for that!

Not found anything different so far - like memory ability or OCing - just working on that now


----------



## gasolin

What about ibt, it goes up and down in cpu usage according to CPUID HWmonitor, although cpu usage (core temps) say almost 100% all the time.


----------



## mat9v

I'm playing with a different stability test for now - I have a Chrome saved set of windows (7 windows with 310 tabs in them), I'm starting the browser and keep pressing "Reload all tabs" - with unstable overclock it results in some tabs not loading, showing "aw snap...", with stable OC profile I can do that forever without errors. Unstable shows problems very quickly.


----------



## gasolin

I would assume if you found a stable oc you want to start with that every time theres a new bios (might change since every new bios makes settings a little bit different) and than work your way up or down like to get more oc,lower vcore as bios updates makes it possibel to get more performance.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I tried some RAM OC, trying to POST at 3200mhz...not a chance









BTW: Yes, presets from old BIOS aren't compatible with new BIOS...that is completely normal across all brands/boards in computer history.

Each BIOS has a different code, at different addresses etc... loading settings from an old BIOS can potentially brick your MOBO and therefore is disabled.


----------



## crakej

I wish ASUS et al would give enthusiasts an app that recorded what they did and sent results back to ASUS to help the dev teams - stuff like ram timings, power settings and temps.

Meanwhile.....what it is that make a thread fail in P95 - just the one. I know that ProcODT can help this, and probably will @ 60 ohms, but more ODT brings more temps (in my experience)

I'm running the stilts 3333 fast settings. No cpu OC. Power settings for Soc are Extreme, LLC4, power 130%. Thread failed after 25 mins.

For my use, I don't need 8 hours of thrashing my cpu, but I would like enough stability to get through an hour of aida, P5 and memtest - enough to show my machine is running well. That is until we finally get a bios that works lol


----------



## gasolin

I also feel that my ram settings often is way off.

When settings is on aut i could get oc failur at some point cl,timing was 15 15 15 15 and mabye 32 (bios) when it's surpose to be like 16 18 18 18 36 and other times i feel that my oc using D:O.C isn't setting voltage to 1.35volt and won't boot (again oc failure), when i manually set voltage to 1.35volt i can boot, just not 100% stable in ibt,prime95(as fare as i remember) at 2933/3200mhz, even with my 1600 at stock speed with vcore on aut (have triede llc cpu phase and a another setting on max, cpu isn't always 100% stable when mhz is 3200hz or timgs,cl at 2933mhz is to low).

At lower mhz 2933mhz and stock speed is't stable 16 16 16 32 69 1T, i use to have my cpu at 3.6ghz now stock, less than 100 point lower in cinebench R15 multithread, single core 146 a few points higher than normal.

I don't know why theres so many problems wíth high mhz ram, i would rather have my corsair vengeance ram running at 3200mhz cl 16 than 2133mhz ram run at 2933mhz at cl 18

Meaning i would prefer to have ram running at there stock speed than low mhz ram i can oc someting like 40%


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just installed 0810, everything is at default but works. I printed settings from old setup, now just to get everything back as it should be.


----------



## crakej

No cpu OC - ram @ 3333 fast settings, SoC - offset (will give exact value later) about 0.03750

No ProcODT and no CLDO used yet. Nearly stable - if it fails, will use ODT.


----------



## figarro

It looks like the 810 Bios for the X370 Pro made an appearance again on the RO version of the ASUS website - https://www.asus.com/ro/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

And it doesn't say anything about being a beta...


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> It looks like the 810 Bios for the X370 Pro made an appearance again on the RO version of the ASUS website - https://www.asus.com/ro/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> And it doesn't say anything about being a beta...


Version 0810

Description PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0810
1. Enhance Memory Compatibility for Ryzen CPU
2. Improve LAN stability before entering to OS


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> It looks like the 810 Bios for the X370 Pro made an appearance again on the RO version of the ASUS website - https://www.asus.com/ro/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> And it doesn't say anything about being a beta...


Same as last bios it also didn't come first to windows 10

Enhance Memory Compatibility for Ryzen CPU........my ram isn't running faster mabye it's just more difference ram than more speed


----------



## figarro

I'm in the unlucky group of double-sided Hynix RAM. I'm stuck @2666 MHz, even after Agesa 1.0.0.6. I'll try 810 and see what happens, but I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> I'm in the unlucky group of double-sided Hynix RAM. I'm stuck @2666 MHz, even after Agesa 1.0.0.6. I'll try 810 and see what happens, but I'm not holding my breath...


Kingston fury x 2133mhz ram run at 2933mhz, change cl to a higher one like 18


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> No cpu OC - ram @ 3333 fast settings, SoC - offset (will give exact value later) about 0.03750
> 
> No ProcODT and no CLDO used yet. Nearly stable - if it fails, will use ODT.


You know, if you fail the same thread every time during Prime95 (I mean for example worker 10) then it means that this single core requires more voltage to remain stable under load - it is not the memory, not IMC, but only this one core - it would be better if Prime95 showed threads by Core ID and not by worker number - it would be easier to spot the pattern. Still, once the worker fails, you can check task manager to see which core is not loaded and note if it repeats between runs.


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Kingston fury x 2133mhz ram run at 2933mhz, change cl to a higher one like 18


I did, it works 2933 @CL18, but it should do 3000 @CL15, which should be much better for latency. I'm currently @2666CL14, which in Cinebench R15 gets the same score as [email protected] I'm hoping for 3066 or 3200 @CL16, but right now it seems more like a wish than something doable.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> You know, if you fail the same thread every time during Prime95 (I mean for example worker 10) then it means that this single core requires more voltage to remain stable under load - it is not the memory, not IMC, but only this one core - it would be better if Prime95 showed threads by Core ID and not by worker number - it would be easier to spot the pattern. Still, once the worker fails, you can check task manager to see which core is not loaded and note if it repeats between runs.


I thought this might be the case - it looks like ProcODT helps to keep the voltage constant for all the cores with better termination...

I always assumed that worker 1 is cpu 1 thread 1 and worker 2 is cpu 1 thread 2...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Same as last bios it also didn't come first to windows 10
> 
> Enhance Memory Compatibility for Ryzen CPU........my ram isn't running faster mabye it's just more difference ram than more speed


Remember - it doesn't matter which version it comes to - they are all the same - file is just propagating through ASUS servers.....slowly!


----------



## gasolin

I can't run 3200 mhz cl 16 not even cl 18 or D:O:C it can't run stable as it seems my cpu need more oppmh llc 5 cpu power phase control extreme soc power phase control extreme my cpu went down in cpu usage under ibt when my ram is set at 3200mhz, it's like ibt say overclock is failed like my cpu is not stable do to not enough vcore, if i try manual vcore speed might go down to 1.5gh on my cpu (i do se it fluctuate even now at 2933mhz but can pass ibt normal, havn't tried higher than normal with my current settings)


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I thought this might be the case - it looks like ProcODT helps to keep the voltage constant for all the cores with better termination...
> 
> I always assumed that worker 1 is cpu 1 thread 1 and worker 2 is cpu 1 thread 2...


Probably is, but I never verified it. It is easy to check in the way I pointed.
The thing is that for me at least there is no "worker stopped" problems - it is either black screen, reboot or perfect stability (or very rarely Prime95 just stops with an error) . It may indicate that the weakest core in my CPU is Core 0 - the one on which the main Prime95 thread runs - again I could verify that by pinning Prime97 to cores 1-7 and running on lower voltages but I don't really care - I just set voltages to get stability.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> the temp result in overclocking and the voltage you used ?


HW Monitor 1.32 (newest) (20-22°C ambient)

After Power-On:


while gaming:


prime95 load


----------



## MishelLngelo

Did they add a bunch of RAM timings ? I printed settings from 0807, set RAM at 2933 with exact same settings as before and it will not post with it. When set with DOCP, works on auto but when I enter same things manually, no post again.


----------



## gasolin

I think my ram cl/timing is better now,not shure if second picture is one i took when i tried some different settings, so im not shure if these settings where stable, 3200mhz (16 is stock cl) is still not 100% stable and workers keep stopping, atm i run stock speed (ryzen 1600)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Probably is, but I never verified it. It is easy to check in the way I pointed.
> The thing is that for me at least there is no "worker stopped" problems - it is either black screen, reboot or perfect stability (or very rarely Prime95 just stops with an error) . It may indicate that the weakest core in my CPU is Core 0 - the one on which the main Prime95 thread runs - again I could verify that by pinning Prime97 to cores 1-7 and running on lower voltages but I don't really care - I just set voltages to get stability.


You never have single workers failing? I do - and not always the same core...


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> HW Monitor 1.32 (newest) (20-22°C ambient)
> 
> After Power-On:
> 
> 
> while gaming:
> 
> 
> prime95 load
> [/quote
> what is your setting for overcloking and what LLC YOU USE ?


----------



## hayame

Finally picked up better ram(cmr16gx4m2c3000c15), managed to hit "3066" at 16-17-17-35 (same timings for 2933/3000), seems like 3200 at any timings/voltage bootloops but that just makes me think that I might have had problems going for the trident z rgb or any b-die [email protected] This is on bios version 0810 and hopefully agesa 1.0.0.7. can help me hit that 3200

At least now pubg can do 60 in the area before the match starts and only stutters opening/closing inventory


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You never have single workers failing? I do - and not always the same core...


I have it when my setiings of my ram is to low or high, not stable, going back to a stable setting (vcore on aut)
atleast prime 95 runs stable, ibt kind of always have cores,threads running under 100%


----------



## figarro

Just installed 810 Bios. Looks like [email protected] is windows stable but locks up in BIOS (that's a first). [email protected] is both Windows and BIOS stable, but had one cold boot fail (had to clear CMOS), followed by a second one that worked fine. Now running memtest to see if it's really stable. Prime, AIDA64 and Cinebench worked fine for a couple of minutes/runs.

I'm on Corsair LPX 3000MHz CL15 Hynix double-sided 2x16GB. One thing I'm doing differently from other bioses is that I had disabled fast boot.


----------



## hayame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> One thing I'm doing differently from other bioses is that I had disabled fast boot.


Interesting, I have to try this. But grats on getting such speeds working on double sided sticks!


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You never have single workers failing? I do - and not always the same core...


No, it is always either Prime95 stopping or blue/black screen. It seems that core 0 is the weakest in my CPU, so long as voltages are ok for core 0 they are good enough for others and since most system tasks (and kernel) is running on core 0.... windows is stable if core 0 is stable.
Other errors if there are any comes from unstable memory/IMC overclock or timings.


----------



## figarro

Hope that the first cold boot was just something that happened because of "not-enough memory training". I need to be able to start the PC remotely from time to time, so having to clear CMOS once in a white would be a pain.

Anyway, almost 6 months from the release of Ryzen and memory compatibility is almost OK, at least for me.

I may try 3066 or 3200 later on, but by doing the math 2800 CL14-16-16-33 CR1 is better than 3200 CL16-18-18-38 CR1 if you only take into account latency and not bandwidth.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> Just installed 810 Bios. Looks like [email protected] is windows stable but locks up in BIOS (that's a first). [email protected] is both Windows and BIOS stable, but had one cold boot fail (had to clear CMOS), followed by a second one that worked fine. Now running memtest to see if it's really stable. Prime, AIDA64 and Cinebench worked fine for a couple of minutes/runs.
> 
> I'm on Corsair LPX 3000MHz CL15 Hynix double-sided 2x16GB. One thing I'm doing differently from other bioses is that I had disabled fast boot.


I have the first corsair which is (Hynix), runs at stock cpu speed (1600) which isn't to bad compared to 3.6ghz (less than 100 point in cinebench R15 multithread),remember to see if bios sets voltage to 1.35volt looks like mine sets it to only 1.200volt on aut.

https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-06/am4-motherboard-memory-support-list-en_0.pdf


----------



## figarro

I had to input all timings reported by Aida64 manually. VTTDDR @ half the voltage of the RAM which is 1.35V and VSoc on Auto which was set by the motherboard to 1.1V. No DOCP.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Did they add a bunch of RAM timings ? I printed settings from 0807, set RAM at 2933 with exact same settings as before and it will not post with it. When set with DOCP, works on auto but when I enter same things manually, no post again.


This issue could come from tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4.
When set on "Auto", these timings get their values after the bios setup, and they usually end up much higher than the values displayed in the bios setup (where the displayed value of TRFC is always 312).
You must read their value from Ryzen Timings Checker to know their real ones. Then, if you apply manually these values, your RAM should run the same way than with its values to Auto.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> This issue could come from tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4.
> When set on "Auto", these timings get their values after the bios setup, and they usually end up much higher than the values displayed in the bios setup (where the displayed value of TRFC is always 312).
> You must read their value from Ryzen Timings Checker to know their real ones. Then, if you apply manually these values, your RAM should run the same way than with its values to Auto.


Tnx, will try again but I can't seem to find password for RTC.7z, I had it and lost it.


----------



## gasolin

Settings recommeded in aidia 64 engineer @ 1600 MHz 16-18-18-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 54-559-415-255-9-6-36 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW)

Only difference is cl (from 16 to 20) i triede to set, i think it was tRC to 54 as in aidia64 but it wouldn't run so i set it to back aut

I don't know what to set it at other than what i i have tried i #3226, when i look at the settings right now, i might be able to see if settings in the bios match, why it can't set timings on aut to what works i don't know. Is it because it's amd and theres no xmp profil, menaing D.O:C isn't good,mature enough as amd's answer to intels XMP?

i think i could easily set speed to 3.8ghz and make it run stable but if my ram timings aren't 100% stable,the right timings i get an unstable cpu in prime 95 (workers stopped)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Tnx, will try again but I can't seem to find password for RTC.7z, I had it and lost it.


It must be RyzenDRAM


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> It must be RyzenDRAM


It is, tnx.


----------



## kadaz

0810 safe to flash? Any issues yet with bricking etc. ?

Also, is there any improvement over 0805 if your RAM already works at 3200mhz?


----------



## SaccoSVD

No issues here. But I didn't touch P-states.

About RAM, you might try yourself.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> 0810 safe to flash? Any issues yet with bricking etc. ?
> 
> Also, is there any improvement over 0805 if your RAM already works at 3200mhz?


It's safe alright. Don't know what's the cause but voltages are more stable. First time my 1600x is running at 4025MHz with under 1.4v. Gonna try evn higher at same voltage.


----------



## gasolin

cant figure out how to open ryzen timings checker it says used in another program (don't know what)

How do i open it http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18220#post_26137022


----------



## kadaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It's safe alright. Don't know what's the cause but voltages are more stable. First time my 1600x is running at 4025MHz with under 1.4v. Gonna try evn higher at same voltage.


I am at 3.8ghz @ 1.325v right now which is bad for a 1700x, gonna try with the new bios


----------



## gasolin

why is that bad my 1600 can run 3.8 ghz at 1.300 volt waht the lowest is i don't know


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It's safe alright. Don't know what's the cause but voltages are more stable. First time my 1600x is running at 4025MHz with under 1.4v. Gonna try evn higher at same voltage.


***! I just tried after you commented.

I just lowered the vcore from 1.418v to 1.406v and still passed one OCCT Linpack and two long handbrake renders.

I could never ever do that on 0805 for example, there I found 1.412v was still unstable. That would mean an insta crash.

what?!!!!!!! :O this BIOS is pure gold then.


----------



## os4321

It may be Agesa setting the sub-timings too tight for some RAM sticks. This video (



) although talking about a different board (Asrock X370 Taichi) suggests Agesa setting sub timings too tight in his testing.

I am in the process of trying the Aida64 recommended settings for my specific RAM as the safe settings im currently using (18-19-19-39) see if it can be improved to the recommended 16-17-17-35 plus subtimings (52-560-416-256-8-7-36 / RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW). I notice when settings are on Auto (set by Bios) some of the subtimings are tighter. I tried only the primary timings (subtimings all on auto) but I found some instabillity so I will now try adjusting some of the sub-timings starting with the Aida64 recommended. I will test if performance improvement first then test for stabillity.

This post (http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18350#post_26138948) also seem to suggest some of the impactful settings which may be useful information (although this post comes from the crosshair hero 6 forum).


----------



## gasolin

Anyone who can help me with timings so i cam try setting them manually?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Passed a second Linpack at 1.406v (droop is 1.369v)

What is this sorcery? :O


----------



## MishelLngelo

It still gonna take at least AGESA 1007 for me to tighten my Kingston KHX3000 RAM timings. I know it can do better that 2933 at 16.17.17.39.65. It's supposed to be Cl 15 and sure can be OCed because I have seen 2133 run at 2666. I'm using DOCP 3000 right now, couldn't make it run independently at those settings.


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Anyone who can help me with timings so i cam try setting them manually?


Need more info really, what RAM model, how many sticks, what is printed on the sticks (it will list the Frequency, Primary Timings and DRAM voltage e.g. 3200 18-19-19-39 @1.35v).

Is the RAM on the motherboard QVL list? This will give you clue what speed and primary timings it was tested on this motherboard.

Also what is your goal? Are you trying to run the RAM sticks at their rated speeds? Overclock the frequency? Tighten timings? etc.

If your RAM sticks has an XMP profile this may give you some clues about some of the timings at its rated speed, but I think this is for Intel platform and AMD uses DOCP my understanding (I am still researching).

The primary timings (printed on the RAM sticks) is a good start, set the DRAM voltage and keeping subtimings on auto but it seems some RAM sticks also need additional settings like adjusting subtimings, setting SOC voltage, etc.

There are also lots of sub-settings which can help with RAM compatibility (https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram).

You can read the settings in the Bios or some useful tools I found to read RAM info:

Aida64
Ryzen Timings Checker
Thaiphoon Burner

You should probably test RAM on Bios auto settings first to give you a baseline benchmark and stability test for confidence no hardware issues, then you can make changes to timings etc, and test if this improves your performance. When you find some settings you are happy with you can test for stability.

For stability testing RAM I dont know what is best, but some of the tools I found are below but I think more tools will give more confidence level:

Memtest86
HCI Memtest
GSAT (google stress test)
Prime95 29.1 custom blend test (I set 14000MB memory usage to fill up the system RAM)
RealBench (set to RAM level) - although I think this test all system including CPU, Memory and some GPU.
TechPowerUp Memtest64 - although this is a fairly new tool I dont know how good it is.
Various Game benchamrks
Aida64 memory and Cache benchmark


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It still gonna take at least AGESA 1007 for me to tighten my Kingston KHX3000 RAM timings. I know it can do better that 2933 at 16.17.17.39.65. It's supposed to be Cl 15 and sure can be OCed because I have seen 2133 run at 2666. I'm using DOCP 3000 right now, couldn't make it run independently at those settings.


Kingston fury x 2133mhz ram run at 2933mhz alomst as good as the green samsung 1600mhz ddr 3 ram that could be oc'ed to 2400mhz.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> Need more info really, what RAM model, how many sticks, what is printed on the sticks (it will list the Frequency, Primary Timings and DRAM voltage e.g. 3200 18-19-19-39 @1.35v).
> 
> Is the RAM on the motherboard QVL list? This will give you clue what speed and primary timings it was tested on this motherboard.
> 
> Also what is your goal? Are you trying to run the RAM sticks at their rated speeds? Overclock the frequency? Tighten timings? etc.
> 
> If your RAM sticks has an XMP profile this may give you some clues about some of the timings at its rated speed, but I think this is for Intel platform and AMD uses DOCP my understanding (I am still researching).
> 
> The primary timings (printed on the RAM sticks) is a good start and keeping subtimings on auto but it seems some RAM sticks also need additional settings like adjusting subtimings, setting SOC voltage, etc.
> 
> There are also lots of sub-settings which can help with RAM compatibility (https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram).
> 
> You can read the settings in the Bios or some useful tools I found to read RAM info:
> 
> Aida64
> Ryzen Timings Checker
> Thaiphoon Burner
> 
> You should probably test RAM on Bios auto settings first to give you a baseline benchmark and stability test for confidence no hardware issues, then you can make changes to timings etc, and test if this improves your performance. When you find some settings you are happy with you can test for stability.
> 
> For stability testing RAM I dont know what is best, but some of the tools I found are below but I think more tools will give more confidence level:
> 
> Memtest86
> HCI Memtest
> GSAT (google stress test)
> Prime95 29.1 custom blend test (I set 14000MB memory usage to fill up the system RAM)
> RealBench (set to RAM level) - although I think this test all system including CPU, Memory and some GPU.
> TechPowerUp Memtest64 - although this is a fairly new tool I dont know how good it is.
> Various Game benchamrks
> Aida64 memory and Cache benchmark


It's these ram H5AN8G8NAFR/H5AN8G8NMFR (Hynix) Memory Chips:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/%5B/URL


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Passed a second Linpack at 1.406v (droop is 1.369v)
> 
> What is this sorcery? :O


****tttttt keep us update i have that problem since 08xx it used much power to get stable may be asus don some thing good for us for one time


----------



## MishelLngelo

Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX times 2 is what I got and by same token it should do 3200 at timings I have now. I had it at 3033 but not stable at all. Not much of difference, I know but I don't like loose ends.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> ****tttttt keep us update i have that problem since 08xx it used much power to get stable may be asus don some thing good for us for one time


it passed another linpack and three more handbrake renders. Looking real good.

Couldn't pass at 4.05Ghz at 1.418v though, much less 4.1 and 4.2 didn't even boot.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> 0810 safe to flash? Any issues yet with bricking etc. ?
> 
> Also, is there any improvement over 0805 if your RAM already works at 3200mhz?


You are safe if you dont touch the Pstates. It still can brick your Bios.


----------



## crakej

So after a few hours of running - no cpu OC, just ram with SoC and ram power settings - reboot - just while watching tv



Edit:earlier had run P95 for half hour before a thread stopped, so ram nearly stable. Stumped.


----------



## os4321

@gasolin

I only have some general suggestions below but maybe someone with similar RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) or using Hynix RAM can help further?

I assume your goal to run at the rated speeds.

You can try:

- BIOS 0810, it mention "1. Enhance Memory Compatibility for Ryzen CPU" so you can try update to that version.
- The RAM is not on the motherboard QVL list (dated 2017/07/04) so I think "best effort" attempt try and see but maybe they come update QVL we will see.
Try:
DOCP enable
Frequency 3200
DRAM voltage: 1.35v
And enter your primary timings: 16-18-18-36.

Then see if that boots. If not try SOC voltage at 1.1v.

You can also try disable DOCP and enter Frequency, DRAM voltage, DRAM timings manually see if that works.

In my case I have DOCP enable which automatically set the settings for me but I am using different RAM to you not Hynix.

You can try manually setting some of the subtimings suggested by Aida64 for RC, FAW, RRDL, RRDS, RFC1, RFC2, RFC4. Im not sure best approach whether to change one at a time or all at the same time.

Here is an article from AMD which describe some settings:

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram

Maybe some of those settings might help towards stability. It suggest Command Rate (CR) 2T may help towards stability.

You can also try to loosen your timings or drop your frequency if still having problems.

As an example for comparison to me:

I have (CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 rated at 18-19-19-39 @ 1.35v Samsung B-die) which is on the QVL list. In Bios I select to enable DOCP and it automatically set frequency to 3200 and set the following Bios settings.

DRAM CAS latency = 18
Trcdrd = 19
Trcdwr = 19
DRAM CAS Pre time = 19
DRAM CAS Act time = 39

DRAM voltage: 1.35v

I notice it set an extra 19 timing in the Bios (Im not sure which exact settings on the RAM sticks match up to Bios settings).

I have SOC voltage on auto but I notice Bios is showing number 1.1v next to it.

If I dont use DOCP and try frequency 3200 or leave primary settings on auto, it does not boot to windows.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Tried 4.1Ghz at 1.44v vcore and didn't pass Linpack.

Ran yet another Linpack at 4Ghz 1.406v without any problem.

So freaking steep for another 100mhz.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Apparently the newest Crosshair BIOS has "improved Overclockability" in the description.

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996-188.html


----------



## replikant0815

Not "apparently". It says

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 1501
1. Update keybot firmware
2. Improve Overclockability

It's on the Asus site but linking to details on their site is a bit of a pita as you know







https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## SaccoSVD

One more Linpack 5min

14m long Blender multithread render.

8min heavy handbrake render.

All passed....still can't believe I could lower my vcore so much.


----------



## replikant0815

@SaccoSVD

Do you really just check what's bootable and then it's stable?

I usually need +40mV vcore to get from "runs fine for a night!" to "this is stable under all conditions".


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Tried 4.1Ghz at 1.44v vcore and didn't pass Linpack.
> 
> Ran yet another Linpack at 4Ghz 1.406v without any problem.
> 
> So freaking steep for another 100mhz.


Oh yeah, these chips don't scale well at all, once you start hitting the wall there's no real point climbing any higher.

That being said, my 1600x hits 4.05 at 1.405v







))


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Oh yeah, these chips don't scale well at all, once you start hitting the wall there's no real point climbing any higher.
> 
> That being said, my 1600x hits 4.05 at 1.405v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


my 1600 (non X) (with bios 805) dont pass cinebench 15 with [email protected] (llc5)
my chip is bad with more than 3.8 or 3.9.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replikant0815*
> 
> @SaccoSVD
> 
> Do you really just check what's bootable and then it's stable?
> 
> I usually need +40mV vcore to get from "runs fine for a night!" to "this is stable under all conditions".


Here usually if I pass those tests I'm golden. No way to make the machine crash.

At this vcore it was anyway an "insta crash" until this BIOS.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> my 1600 (non X) (with bios 805) dont pass cinebench 15 with [email protected] (llc5)
> my chip is bad with more than 3.8 or 3.9.


Yeah the non-x's aren't as close to being as good when looking at the numbers specifically; there's a decent gap. But performance wise, there isn't much of a gap and most people do well to save those extra $$.

I started with a non-x, and best I felt comfortable doing was 3.85 and like 1.35v, on my old MSI board, I was able to get my 1600x to 3.95 at 1.32v.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> @gasolin
> 
> I only have some general suggestions below but maybe someone with similar RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) or using Hynix RAM can help further?
> 
> I assume your goal to run at the rated speeds.
> 
> You can try:
> 
> - BIOS 0810, it mention "1. Enhance Memory Compatibility for Ryzen CPU" so you can try update to that version.
> - The RAM is not on the motherboard QVL list (dated 2017/07/04) so I think "best effort" attempt try and see but maybe they come update QVL we will see.
> Try:
> DOCP enable
> Frequency 3200
> DRAM voltage: 1.35v
> And enter your primary timings: 16-18-18-36.
> 
> Then see if that boots. If not try SOC voltage at 1.1v.
> 
> You can also try disable DOCP and enter Frequency, DRAM voltage, DRAM timings manually see if that works.
> 
> In my case I have DOCP enable which automatically set the settings for me but I am using different RAM to you not Hynix.
> 
> You can try manually setting some of the subtimings suggested by Aida64 for RC, FAW, RRDL, RRDS, RFC1, RFC2, RFC4. Im not sure best approach whether to change one at a time or all at the same time.
> 
> Here is an article from AMD which describe some settings:
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram
> 
> Maybe some of those settings might help towards stability. It suggest Command Rate (CR) 2T may help towards stability.
> 
> You can also try to loosen your timings or drop your frequency if still having problems.
> 
> As an example for comparison to me:
> 
> I have (CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 rated at 18-19-19-39 @ 1.35v Samsung B-die) which is on the QVL list. In Bios I select to enable DOCP and it automatically set frequency to 3200 and set the following Bios settings.
> 
> DRAM CAS latency = 18
> Trcdrd = 19
> Trcdwr = 19
> DRAM CAS Pre time = 19
> DRAM CAS Act time = 39
> 
> DRAM voltage: 1.35v
> 
> I notice it set an extra 19 timing in the Bios (Im not sure which exact settings on the RAM sticks match up to Bios settings).
> 
> I have SOC voltage on auto but I notice Bios is showing number 1.1v next to it.
> 
> ¨
> ´-If I dont use DOCP and try frequency 3200 or leave primary settings on auto, it does not boot to windows.


I allready use bios 0810

Setting timings to the one in aida64 didn't help, 4 got bsod with memory management one of the times

Amd say my ram (the first one) is supported https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-06/am4-motherboard-memory-support-list-en_0.pdf

Official corsair don't list any ram above 3000mhz as compatible with ryzen, but think there are many who use corsair ram above 3000mhz http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/ryzen


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Tried 4.1Ghz at 1.44v vcore and didn't pass Linpack.
> 
> Ran yet another Linpack at 4Ghz 1.406v without any problem.
> 
> So freaking steep for another 100mhz.


your setting with LLC 2 OR 3


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I allready use bios 0810
> 
> Setting timings to the one in aida64 didn't help, 4 got bsod with memory management one of the times
> 
> Amd say my ram (the first one) is supported https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-06/am4-motherboard-memory-support-list-en_0.pdf
> 
> Official corsair don't list any ram above 3000mhz as compatible with ryzen, but think there are many who use corsair ram above 3000mhz http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/ryzen


Interesting that RAM is listed on the AMD pdf (dated June 2017) but not on the ASUS motherboard QVL list (dated 2017/07/04).

Maybe contact ASUS support and see if they can suggest some settings to use. Maybe they can get some more info from AMD which advise what settings they used and which motherboard.

... or maybe someone on this forum can help further with some suggestions for that RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) or Hynix RAM in general?


----------



## crakej

Got my 240! Can't wait to put it in....and start all over again lol

Well, not from beginning, but near enough.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> your setting with LLC 2 OR 3


LLC3 / TPU II / Phase Extreme (both CPU and SOC)

SOC at 1.15v

RAM at DOCP rated

Those are the exact same settings I had before.


----------



## karenin

What does TPU do?


----------



## SaccoSVD

It is supposed to be the auto OC.

I don't know for certain. But is allowing me to have a stable OC much easier.

I've tested with and without many times to be sure, it must do something behind scenes cause it indeed helps.

My procedure on a fresh BIOS:

Set TPUII: PC will reboot and the CPU multiplier and vcore would be automatically set.

After that I dial my own values there and in the rest of the BIOS.


----------



## gasolin

TPUI is when you have an air cooler page 3-12 in the manual


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> TPUI is when you have an air cooler


Yes and TPUII when you have a beefy air cooler or water AIO.

As I said...I don't use the auto OC from it. I use whatever it happens behind scenes after choosing it.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yes and TPUII when you have a beefy air cooler or water AIO.
> 
> As I said...I don't use the auto OC from it. I use whatever it happens behind scenes after choosing it.


And you are sure its helping compared to TPU disabled and your OC? Helps with Ram too?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm not sure about RAM, as mine is refusing to run beyond it's rated speed.

But it definitely helps with OC. I tried no less than 10 times, comparing behaviour with or witout TPU II

Others also tried and found it helps too.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm not sure about RAM, as mine is refusing to run beyond it's rated speed.
> 
> But it definitely helps with OC. I tried no less than 10 times, comparing behaviour with or witout TPU II
> 
> Others also tried and found it helps too.


Nice, thx for sharing









But if i got a rock stable CPU OC, does it help there with lower voltage or what exactly is the advantage?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Nice, thx for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if i got a rock stable CPU OC, does it help there with lower voltage or what exactly is the advantage?


It helped me OC my CPU to 4Ghz reliably. Your experience might differ I guess.

Give it a shot, nothing to lose.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> It helped me OC my CPU to 4Ghz reliably. Your experience might differ I guess.
> 
> Give it a shot, nothing to lose.


Aight, will try.









With an AIO i can go TPU II as i understand?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Aight, will try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an AIO i can go TPU II as i understand?


I did since I had my Noctua tower cooler (not the beefiest one) and the temps were still good.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> Interesting that RAM is listed on the AMD pdf (dated June 2017) but not on the ASUS motherboard QVL list (dated 2017/07/04).
> 
> Maybe contact ASUS support and see if they can suggest some settings to use. Maybe they can get some more info from AMD which advise what settings they used and which motherboard.
> 
> ... or maybe someone on this forum can help further with some suggestions for that RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) or Hynix RAM in general?


From all my tests with Hynix memory, 4 different pairs of sticks, it seems that Hynix prefers as a rule, low ProcODT settings, like 43 or 48 at most, also it prefers low SoC voltages at or below 1.025V. What I have also noticed is that for some reason it likes to have GearDown enabled, oh and memory voltage above 1.35V decreases overclockability.
For example I have a pair of sticks rated for 3000 that work happily at 3200 at 18-18-18-18-38-60 with 36 tfaw. I can't decide if it is better then 16-17-17-17-34-52 at 3066 they are able to pull.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> From all my tests with Hynix memory, 4 different pairs of sticks, it seems that Hynix prefers as a rule, low ProcODT settings, like 43 or 48 at most, also it prefers low SoC voltages at or below 1.025V. What I have also noticed is that for some reason it likes to have GearDown enabled, oh and memory voltage above 1.35V decreases overclockability.
> For example I have a pair of sticks rated for 3000 that work happily at 3200 at 18-18-18-18-38-60 with 36 tfaw. I can't decide if it is better then 16-17-17-17-34-52 at 3066 they are able to pull.


thanks for that great info. Gonna try.


----------



## ZeNch

my hynix single rank (2x8gb) Need 1.2v in soc (ProcODT 60ohm, i have problems with cold boot if i set less)

each ram is a world xD


----------



## veryusername

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> No cpu OC - ram @ 3333 fast settings, SoC - offset (will give exact value later) about 0.03750
> 
> No ProcODT and no CLDO used yet. Nearly stable - if it fails, will use ODT.


I thought you can't change CLDO on this mobo. Where is it?

Also, do you know where is the option for BankGroupSwap?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yes and TPUII when you have a beefy air cooler or water AIO.
> 
> As I said...I don't use the auto OC from it. I use whatever it happens behind scenes after choosing it.


I have a "beefy" AiO cooler but left unchecked it pushes voltages much higher than they could or should be. After installing 0810 BIOS and from full CMOS reset, I just set DOCP to 3000, set TPU II and CPU voltage went up to well over 1.5v. With a full load on CPU-Z burn in test it shot up to almost 1.6v !!!! Temp shot up to 85c at once. I didn't even wait long enough to check other temps.
Those are observed on HW Info so I believe them fairly true.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> I thought you can't change CLDO on this mobo. Where is it?
> 
> Also, do you know where is the option for BankGroupSwap?


Here you go:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## veryusername

Thanks!


----------



## weyburn

bankgroupswap looks promising, looks like it increases performance by 2-3%? wonder if there's any bad side effects


----------



## replikant0815

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> bankgroupswap looks promising, looks like it increases performance by 2-3%? wonder if there's any bad side effects


See here https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


----------



## crakej

How nice to idle at 25 degrees! Ambient 19.

And now back to my OC!


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> How nice to idle at 25 degrees! Ambient 19.
> 
> And now back to my OC!


if i have chance to choose between R1 ULTIMATE AND NOCTUA D15 AND NEPTON 240 AIO IAM LOOKING FOR PERFORMANCE ONLY


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here bangroupswap is always Enabled by default.

If I disable it it brings the throughput down by a lot. While the latency was about the same.

Enabled.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Disabled:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gasolin

Im also thinking about more cpu cooling,not that the hyper 212 led turbo are doing a bad job but because at 3.6ghz the temps is fine, i just want to se what the limited is

3.9 or 4.0ghz. Atm moment im not getting more speed out of my ram

I have one NF-P12PWM fan and thinking of getting another one if it will make a difference.

Where do i get the the rubber used between the plastic bracket and tower, in case i need more?


----------



## SaccoSVD

BankGroupSwap Alt Enabled also helped a bit with Writes.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here bangroupswap is always Enabled by default.
> 
> If I disable it it brings the throughput down by a lot. While the latency was about the same.
> 
> Enabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disabled:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Tried to set the ram at 16 16 16 32 cr1? my corsair vengeance 3200mhz cl 16 runs at theses settings at 2933mhz


----------



## SaccoSVD

Mine is 15 17 17 17 by factory at 2933MHz

I could run it at 14 15 15 15 but was a bit unstable and the gains were very minuscule.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mine is 15 17 17 17 by factory at 2933MHz
> 
> I could run it at 14 15 15 15 but was a bit unstable and the gains were very minuscule.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


But your are running them at 16 17 17 17 35 cr1

Mine is also rated at 15 17 17 17 34 at 3000mhz or 2933mhz (aida64 say 3000mhz)

Do you get so high scores because of your cpu (mine a 1600 at 3.6ghz) or because of the oc of your cpu, mine should almost get the same or better (lower timings) but don't (have alot gooing on tv (grease),twitch, cam chat under the last aida 64 benchmark


----------



## Lermite

In case of Single Rank RAM, the best setting is:

Bank Group Swap: Disabled
Bank Group Swap Alt: Enabled

To me, BGS, BGSA and CLDO_VDDP where the main keys of the stability of my RAM at 3200 Mhz.
It's actually perfectly stable with tight timings but without these three magical parameters, it isn't even stable with the loosest timings and highest voltages.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















ProcODT: 53.3 ohms
SOC voltage: 0.95V
DRAM voltage: 1.35V
VTTDDR: 0.68V
CLDO_VDDP: 943 mV


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> But your are running them at 16 17 17 17 35 cr1
> 
> Mine is also rated at 15 17 17 17 34 at 3000mhz or 2933mhz (aida64 say 3000mhz)
> 
> Do you get so high scores because of your cpu (mine a 1600 at 3.6ghz) or because of the oc of your cpu, mine should almost get the same or better (lower timings) but don't (have alot gooing on tv (grease),twitch, cam chat under the last aida 64 benchmark


Yeah, all software says "3000" but is actually 2933

Can you point me to your scores?

I think RAM doesn't vary with the core count. But the L1/L2/L3 do. A quad core Ryzen would have half the throughput than an 8 core Ryzen. Simply because there is less physical cache working.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> BGS, BGSA and CLDO_VDDP]


Can I have your values for those?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can I have your values for those?


I've already posted everything about my RAM settings thee posts ago, in the spoiler section.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mine is 15 17 17 17 by factory at 2933MHz
> 
> I could run it at 14 15 15 15 but was a bit unstable and the gains were very minuscule.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your tFAW looks too low, because the minimum is usually 4 x tRRDS.
That could explain your stability issue.


----------



## SaccoSVD

darn, sorry, didn't see it.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yeah, all software says "3000" but is actually 2933
> 
> Can you point me to your scores?
> 
> I think RAM doesn't vary with the core count. But the L1/L2/L3 do. A quad core Ryzen would have half the throughput than an 8 core Ryzen. Simply because there is less physical cache working.


I only have the trail version and took it whil i had twicth,tv,and camchat running in the background

Only a few windows open


----------



## SaccoSVD

Your "TRIAL VERSION" RAM latencies, given your Read latency was 44500 should be around that too..that's the case here. Is not "The best" (over 50) but certainly fast RAM, no worries about that for virtually anything.

Your cache latencies are all smaller because you have a 1600 and I have a 1800x


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Your tFAW looks too low, because the minimum is usually 4 x tRRDS.
> That could explain your stability issue.


Wasn't trc=tras+trp+4 ? And tras=trcd+tcl+4 ?
And yes tfaw is strangely low - I have it always above 20 - lower values caused memtest errors.

OTOH - I completely don't understand why does bankgropupswap impact AIDA scores so negatively while increasing performance in games? It is counter-intuitive and frankly makes me wonder how exactly should we test performance to find the best in games (without actually running many benchmarks after each optimization) - is there any "easy" and "constant" benchmark that would help in that? It's not that I need that gaming performance but I sell highly optimized hardware for some clients that also use their computers for games and it would be great to know how to quickly find that out.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Wasn't trc=tras+trp+4 ? And tras=trcd+tcl+4 ?
> And yes tfaw is strangely low - I have it always above 20 - lower values caused memtest errors.


The minimum for tRC is tRP+tRAS.

I don't know the minimum of tRAS. My value for it comes from the timings "3200 Fast" from The Stilt and I didn't try to set it lower as 28 already looked low enough.


----------



## ZeNch

Timings with long explain: Link

Is in other forum but his info is long to Quote...


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> OTOH - I completely don't understand why does bankgropupswap impact AIDA scores so negatively while increasing performance in games? It is counter-intuitive and frankly makes me wonder how exactly should we test performance to find the best in games (without actually running many benchmarks after each optimization) - is there any "easy" and "constant" benchmark that would help in that? It's not that I need that gaming performance but I sell highly optimized hardware for some clients that also use their computers for games and it would be great to know how to quickly find that out.


Maybe 3dmark CPU test? I think this will test CPU and memory. I guess you will only really know from game benchmarks asssuming you are not bottlenecked by the graphics card.

Edit: when benchmarkers compare CPU performance for games they will use a hign end card like 1080ti to eliminate graphics bottleneck as much as possible.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> if i have chance to choose between R1 ULTIMATE AND NOCTUA D15 AND NEPTON 240 AIO IAM LOOKING FOR PERFORMANCE ONLY


Well, I was looking at the Nepton, but couldn't get the adapter for it so went with MasterLiquid 240, which bolts straight on to this MB and so far is performing brilliantly.

Idle 25c, load 55 - so far - prob will rise a bit more after 15 in s of P95, but already so much better than the 120!


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Well, I was looking at the Nepton, but couldn't get the adapter for it so went with MasterLiquid 240, which bolts straight on to this MB and so far is performing brilliantly.
> 
> Idle 25c, load 55 - so far - prob will rise a bit more after 15 in s of P95, but already so much better than the 120!


The Masterliquid is fitting on the AMD AM4 Brackets?! Nice to know, i need a new AIO (My H100i v1 is getting the blibs. But the new one must fit on the Mobo without Backplate, like my 100i too).

Edit: As i understand, theres a Pro and non-Pro version. But only the non-pro is fitting on the AM4 brackets right?


----------



## gasolin

I had problems with the amd bracket on my other am4 mb. the ryzen cooler i could manged to screw in the bracket (little difficult the first time).

After marked cooler i couldn't screw the screw all the way in it's a long one (just one hole,thread), the strange thing was that from behinde the amd bracket the screw would go all in not form the right side. The stock cooler wraith spire had som short threads and i could thighten it noctua,cooler master long screws.

Tried to see if i used a little force, if it would go past the point where i could thighten it anymore (woulnd't go all the way but trying from the back no problem), screw got stuck an couldn't remove it (didn't have the right tool), tha's whay i have a different mb.

The Asus B350 -PLUS was in stock, click and collect, when iwent to pick it up they didn't have any, the only one they had was Asus PRIME X370-PRO that's why io have the mb i have.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> The Masterliquid is fitting on the AMD AM4 Brackets?! Nice to know, i need a new AIO (My H100i v1 is getting the blibs. But the new one must fit on the Mobo without Backplate, like my 100i too).
> 
> Edit: As i understand, theres a Pro and non-Pro version. But only the non-pro is fitting on the AM4 brackets right?


That's right - but I'm finding this cooler (no pro) to be very good!

Edit: it clips on to the 2 black hooks just like AM3+ - so easy.


----------



## crakej

So just fitted new cooler and made a discovery - all my fan woes were of my own doing! When fitting the new cooler I found that the cpu fans were just not working right - working, but not right. Looked in the bios and it was running the fans as DC not PWM.

Opened her up and found the fans connector was not sitting straight in the connector. Pulled it off to find a pin bent which musty have been touching! Fixed the pins and they all work properly AND the sync properly in AISuite - for the first time in months. That means my 120 had not been working properly which is why I had high temps. I dare say the 120 probably could have coped with my 4GHz OC, but the 240 gives you so much more. If you're buying a Ryzen to OC - get at least a 240/280!.

So I'm working on my 3333 safe ram OC with no cpu OC. Looking stable but after 5 mins of P95 - bam - black screen reboot. My Soc is at 0.994 - the only voltage so far that threads don't drop on me - but I get the reset instead. So is my SoC voltage wrong, or perhaps I need to give the cpu a bit more power? Will ProcODT help at this time?


----------



## gasolin

I just ordered a second NF-P12PWM im allready using the one i have and noise is better although it's subtle it is noticeable

Now we are talking about cooling for ryzen, is there a list of ryzen compatible cooler (where you out of the box can use it and don't to order a bracket)

what is best ?



Or this way that actually works very good considering i have a m.2 sata ssd between my gpu and cpu cooler,about 2 fan thickness between my gpu and cpu cooler


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I just ordered a second NF-P12PWM im allready using the one i have and noise is better although it's subtle it is noticeable
> 
> Now we are talking about cooling for ryzen, is there a list of ryzen compatible cooler (where you out of the box can use it and don't to order a bracket)
> 
> what is best ?
> 
> Or this way that actually works very good considering i have a m.2 sata ssd between my gpu and cpu cooler,about 2 fan thickness between my gpu and cpu cooler


I found this one: https://www.mwave.com.au/blog/2017/2/27/amd-ryzen-am4-cpu-coolers-compatibility-list which was really useful....

And this is the coolermaster list, but the ones that need a converter - you just can't get them!: http://www.coolermaster.com/amd-am4-ryzen-compatability/en/

I got the MasterLiquid 240 - SO easy to fit (like AM3+) and doing a great job so far.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So just fitted new cooler and made a discovery - all my fan woes were of my own doing! When fitting the new cooler I found that the cpu fans were just not working right - working, but not right. Looked in the bios and it was running the fans as DC not PWM.
> 
> Opened her up and found the fans connector was not sitting straight in the connector. Pulled it off to find a pin bent which musty have been touching! Fixed the pins and they all work properly AND the sync properly in AISuite - for the first time in months. That means my 120 had not been working properly which is why I had high temps. I dare say the 120 probably could have coped with my 4GHz OC, but the 240 gives you so much more. If you're buying a Ryzen to OC - get at least a 240/280!.
> 
> So I'm working on my 3333 safe ram OC with no cpu OC. Looking stable but after 5 mins of P95 - bam - black screen reboot. My Soc is at 0.994 - the only voltage so far that threads don't drop on me - but I get the reset instead. So is my SoC voltage wrong, or perhaps I need to give the cpu a bit more power? Will ProcODT help at this time?


Or a cpu cooler with 2 fans as a minimum unless its the noctua nh-d15s, i would personally say a long 240 or 280 mm aio with 2 fans rather than a 120 or 140mm aio in push pull with 2 fans.

Does oc of the cpu have an effect on memory speed? Higher cpu overclock the higher speed of the ram the cpu can handle, since data can be moved to the cpu faster by the cpu?

Not saying that ram will run faster (would be cool to oc cpu and you can get higher mhz on the ram) or more stable, just if you oc your cpu, would it be fast enough if you could get 3600mhz ram to run stable or is even the slowest ryzen fast enough even for 4000mhz ram?

I do think you need a fast cpu if you have very fast ram or else the cpu would make the speed of the ram be less than perfect


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I found this one: https://www.mwave.com.au/blog/2017/2/27/amd-ryzen-am4-cpu-coolers-compatibility-list which was really useful....
> 
> And this is the coolermaster list, but the ones that need a converter - you just can't get them!: http://www.coolermaster.com/amd-am4-ryzen-compatability/en/
> 
> I got the MasterLiquid 240 - SO easy to fit (like AM3+) and doing a great job so far.


know about cooler master, the wraith spire is not silent, it has (atleast mine does) an unwanted noise,something like a click noise or whining

Bracket for my hyper 412s would take 3-4 weeks from the time i got my ryzen setup, so i had to upgrade, i think the best solution is as a minimum to buy good fans and have atleast 2 fans, than the tower,aio doesn't matter so much.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I found this one: https://www.mwave.com.au/blog/2017/2/27/amd-ryzen-am4-cpu-coolers-compatibility-list which was really useful....


This list seems to be far from complete.
It lacks at least the Alphacool Eisbaer 280. The AM4 support isn't displayed anywhere, but this AIO is compliant anyway because it is provided with the AM4 mounting kit that has to be screwed directly in the original backplate.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gasolin

Can it be that core tempe on all cores are all the same? On my kabylake i5 temps on hottest and coldest core could be up to 8-10 c in difference


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> This list seems to be far from complete.
> It lacks at least the Alphacool Eisbaer 280. The AM4 support isn't displayed anywhere, but this AIO is compliant anyway because it is provided with the AM4 mounting kit that has to be screwed directly in the original backplate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I did not find that one! - do they do a 240? not that I need one now lol

What are your temps like?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Or a cpu cooler with 2 fans as a minimum unless its the noctua nh-d15s, i would personally say a long 240 or 280 mm aio with 2 fans rather than a 120 or 140mm aio in push pull with 2 fans.
> 
> Does oc of the cpu have an effect on memory speed? Higher cpu overclock the higher speed of the ram the cpu can handle, since data can be moved to the cpu faster by the cpu?
> 
> Not saying that ram will run faster (would be cool to oc cpu and you can get higher mhz on the ram) or more stable, just if you oc your cpu, would it be fast enough if you could get 3600mhz ram to run stable or is even the slowest ryzen fast enough even for 4000mhz ram?
> 
> I do think you need a fast cpu if you have very fast ram or else the cpu would make the speed of the ram be less than perfect


Yes I have a bit better scores for RAM with CPU OCed to 4025MHz but not something you'd notice in normal work. Higher scores of RAM also bring an improvement to CPU scores but again, it's something only benchmarks notice.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yes I have a bit better scores for RAM with CPU OCed to 4025MHz but not something you'd notice in normal work. Higher scores of RAM also bring an improvement to CPU scores but again, it's something only benchmarks notice.


nice, my goal is to run my ram at native settings 3200 cl 16

High mhz low cl ram, think it's no higher than 14, is surpose give a very big boost in fps, that wouldn't be my dream but something i hope one day with lower rams prices and bios update would be possible


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> nice, my goal is to run my ram at native settings 3200 cl 16
> 
> High mhz low cl ram, think it's no higher than 14, is surpose give a very big boost in fps, that wouldn't be my dream but something i hope one day with lower rams prices and bios update would be possible


Can't find it now but on Tom's there ie aa chart somewhere showing advantages of fast RAM on games.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Can't find it now but on Tom's there ie aa chart somewhere showing advantages of fast RAM on games.


Just don't know what LL (Low Latency) ram is, with the ram i use i can only run them at 2933mhz,
if they have to be ibt/prime 95 stable


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

the hard choice yo go with nepton 240mm or r1 ultimate for my case haf 912


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I did not find that one! - do they do a 240? not that I need one now lol[/quotemsg]
> Yes, the Eisbaer is available in almost any size: http://www.aquatuning.fr/refroidissement-par-eau/sets-und-systems/kit-interne/alphacool/eisbaer/20225/alphacool-eisbaer-240-cpu-black?c=21317
> 
> What are your temps like?


They are pretty good.
I can't be more precise yet because I wait a new case fan, a more powerful one, so I have not done any mesure yet.
In more, I've already replaced the Eisbaer fans by two Be Quiet SW3 high speed so my AIO must be more efficient than the original one.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Just don't know what LL (Low Latency) ram is, with the ram i use i can only run them at 2933mhz,
> if they have to be ibt/prime 95 stable


BIOS is not setting right XMP profile and tightening CL doesn't work when setting manually. Either won't post or stubbornly stays Cl16 although XMP says 15.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> BIOS is not setting right XMP profile and tightening CL doesn't work when setting manually. Either won't post or stubbornly stays Cl16 although XMP says 15.


You must have geardown disabled to have odd numbered CL - though I might have seen somewhere that people were having trouble with CL15 for some reason - but I may be wrong. You def need to turn off geardown though.

edit: My ram runs CL15 when it runs at 2133


----------



## gasolin

yes

I don't know why D:O:C as vell as aut isn't setting the right timings, mabye it only works perfect with XMP

Sometimes i feel switching from manually settings to aut that it doesn't change a thing and also that sometimes voltage for my ram at 2933mhz is stock 1.20volt, although as many know it's surpose to set voltage to 1.35volt


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You must have geardown disabled to have odd numbered CL - though I might have seen somewhere that people were having trouble with CL15 for some reason - but I may be wrong. You def need to turn off geardown though.
> 
> edit: My ram runs CL15 when it runs at 2133


That's only when I go higher than 2133 and with 2933MHz. It's 14 at 2133. Yes geardown is off. Yet. XMP clearly shows it should be 15.


----------



## crakej

Not sure what to think here - could someone else see if their ram voltage is recorded properly in Aida64 please? I'm at 4GHz - Prime is losing a thread after about 15 mins.

Aida says my current ram voltage is 1.2! I have it in the bios at it's rated 1.4. Is your ram reported right (it's in the DMI section)

Do feel free to mention anything you think is not right!


----------



## MrPhilo

Has anyone ran at 4Ghz at 1.45V for a couple of weeks or month now?

I can get 3.9Ghz at 1.35V with 810 (807 was 1.3625V), but I still need 1.45V for 4Ghz

I don't mind running it at 1.45V if it dies in 2 years, I'm getting the Zen+ anyways when it released


----------



## crakej

Another problem I'm having is that my AIO has decided not to run at full speed like it should - II cannot see what is making it do this


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That's only when I go higher than 2133 and with 2933MHz. It's 14 at 2133.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That's only when I go higher than 2133 and with 2933MHz. It's 14 at 2133.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Another problem I'm having is that my AIO has decided not to run at full speed like it should - II cannot see what is making it do this


Pump or fans ?. I have my pump in AIO header and fans at CPU_Fan. Pump is running full 7100RPm all the time.


----------



## gasolin

Is fan set to dc and should be pwm or the opposite?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Is fan set todc and should be pwm or the opposite?


I set control to disabled and it runs at full 2800 while in bios - load windows and back to variable speed.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I set control to disabled and it runs at full 2800 while in bios - load windows and back to variable speed.


Asus suite?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Not sure what to think here - could someone else see if their ram voltage is recorded properly in Aida64 please? I'm at 4GHz - Prime is losing a thread after about 15 mins.
> 
> Aida says my current ram voltage is 1.2! I have it in the bios at it's rated 1.4. Is your ram reported right (it's in the DMI section)
> 
> Do feel free to mention anything you think is not right!


Same issue here: AIDA shoving 1.2 while my RAM is at 1.35V.
As my RAM would not even boot at 1.2V, the bug is obviously on AIDA side.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I set control to disabled and it runs at full 2800 while in bios - load windows and back to variable speed.


Let pump rip at full speed, CM pumps are meant to work like that.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Let pump rip at full speed, CM pumps are meant to work like that.


thats what i'm trying to do!

even tried setting it to DC with all states at 100% - again - worked in bios, but not windows! You can't control the pump from AISuite. I'm unaware of Windows being able to affect pump speed.

@Lefrmite - thanks for ruling something else out.

Edit - got it at last! AISuite was not loading a proper profile for some reason - just clicked on Standard and all went back to normal!


----------



## crakej

Still testing 4GHz....not there yet - keep getting black screens/reboots but seems to be improving with more SoC

Current settings
CPU 1.387 (1.344 VID - sometimes!)
SoC 1.094
All on extreme, 130%, switching at 600, CPU is LLC5, Soc LLC4.
Max temp so far (Tdie) 75 degrees


----------



## karenin

We have absolutley no possibility to read our RAM Voltage. I tried quiet a few programs etc to look that up. Its unfortunate, especially because of the VTTDDR, which reacts bad to low voltage, but too much is equally bad. So if we knew our Board is overvolting the RAM we set by a little margin, we could know what to put in, and had one unknown number less.. Thats a problem because OC with Ryzen isnt exactly lacking variables with all the voltages etc that interconnect with each own, to each other, depending on impedances etc...

But another question, for dual-rank its proposed to enable Bank-Group-Swap. What happens if i disable it (without enabling BGSA)? Does this help stability or does it the opposite?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> We have absolutley no possibility to read our RAM Voltage...


This voltage is readable with a multimeter from the back of the socket.

While this voltage is set at 1.35V on my computer, I've just measured a stable 1.34V that looks fine.


----------



## crakej

Little luck getting my 4GHz OC back - not stable anyway. Had to engage TPU II to get anywhere - god knows exactly what it does, but it does something.

Even the TPU II OC failed - didn't even manage to reboot and could only be turned off at power - case power button did nothing.

Got 4GHz going, but black screens everywhere - only ever seem to last ten mins of P95 before it happens again, whatever the voltage. ProcODT is 60ohms


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Not sure what to think here - could someone else see if their ram voltage is recorded properly in Aida64 please? I'm at 4GHz - Prime is losing a thread after about 15 mins.
> 
> Aida says my current ram voltage is 1.2! I have it in the bios at it's rated 1.4. Is your ram reported right (it's in the DMI section)
> 
> Do feel free to mention anything you think is not right!


Well, unless both our computers suffer from the same problems, Aida64 and Sandra agree with you here:

I mean, I know that my memory is working at 1.35V, if I were to set 1.2V the system would not even post at 3066 - so it is some kind of software (AMD driver?) or maybe DMI error (on motherboard side) - it is the DMI interface that all this info is read from.
My memory is kinda strange in that the more voltage (above 1.35V) I push the more errors I get - and it is not overheating - it has decent radiators on it and it is actively cooled with a large 140mm fan that is also blowing on VRMs.
Also, I can't push more than 1V on SoC or the system becomes unstable - optimal ProcODT seems to be 43Ohm at 3066.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Little luck getting my 4GHz OC back - not stable anyway. Had to engage TPU II to get anywhere - god knows exactly what it does, but it does something.
> 
> Even the TPU II OC failed - didn't even manage to reboot and could only be turned off at power - case power button did nothing.
> 
> Got 4GHz going, but black screens everywhere - only ever seem to last ten mins of P95 before it happens again, whatever the voltage. ProcODT is 60ohms


Maybe you should try going the other way, push voltages, power settings and LLC as far as you dare and start OCing from bottom and work your way to highest OC and stability. After, you can start lowering voltages and settings while maintaining stability. That's what I did last 2 times. DOCP 3000. Ram 2933. powers 140%, CPU voltage 1.5v and multiplier 40. Once that got stable with acceptable temps it's 1.4v, LLC5, powers 130% and even though I set multiplier 40.025, (4017MHz) CPU core 1.417v max with temps staying at about 67c with room temp of right now 28c. Rad fans turning under 1000RpM.
Playing with RAM settings now but gains are marginal whatever I do.
Still can't explain what happened here, must be some of those "stability improvements" in 0807 and 0810 BIOS versions.
0805

0807 and 0810


Still trying to top that first one !!! I run each test 3 times and those are best of 3 in each series of tests.


----------



## replikant0815

Your Memory Mark went down from 2215 to 2195... That's not the end of the world is it?

Is Passmark memory bench any good? I get a score of 2144 for 2933 cl 18-17 dual rank:

 http://i.imgur.com/uLvVkfN.png


----------



## MishelLngelo

Well, no, that much and even much more doesn't make any difference in day to day's work, this is just an exercise to see how far it can go and what can be accomplished in a quest for perfection. Not sure how accurate PT is for testing memory but just using one test to save time and see a difference between settings not as an absolute proof of performance. This is also a learning experience to see what each setting does to it. Just a lazy evening for a retired person.


----------



## iNeri

0810 for me is less stable for my RAM. On 0807 i was at 3200 16-16-16-36 with 1.38 mV, now i need 1.40 mV to be stable at 3200 18-18-18-38









Good for CPU bad for RAM


----------



## gasolin

my score had some windows open in chrome


----------



## iNeri

Damn it ASUS!!!  at least this bios required less voltage for CPU.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Damn it ASUS!!!  at least this bios required less voltage for CPU.


They'll get it right some time but yes, voltage is slightly more economical which also may contribute to somewhat lower performance.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> 0810 for me is less stable for my RAM. On 0807 i was at 3200 16-16-16-36 with 1.38 mV, now i need 1.40 mV to be stable at 3200 18-18-18-38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for CPU bad for RAM


What ram was that?

With bios 0810 i get a slightly better score than 0805 and 0807

corsair vengeance 3200mhz cl 16 https://www.pic-upload.de/view-32995947/CMK16GX4M2B3200C16.png.html


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> What ram was that?
> 
> With bios 0810 i get a slightly better score than 0805 and 0807
> 
> corsair vengeance 3200mhz cl 16 https://www.pic-upload.de/view-32995947/CMK16GX4M2B3200C16.png.html


Kingston KHX 3000 here. Afraid that it wasn't best choice but they are most plentiful and cheapest here, now I'm sorry I didn't get 3200 for just few more bucks.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> What ram was that?
> 
> With bios 0810 i get a slightly better score than 0805 and 0807
> 
> corsair vengeance 3200mhz cl 16 https://www.pic-upload.de/view-32995947/CMK16GX4M2B3200C16.png.html


This one is my kit:

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gtzsw

But you are at 2933 Mhz, i can do those timings at 3066 Mhz. With 0807 bios im at 3200 Mhz and 16-16-16-36-75 and 1.38 mV


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Maybe you should try going the other way, push voltages, power settings and LLC as far as you dare and start OCing from bottom and work your way to highest OC and stability. After, you can start lowering voltages and settings while maintaining stability. That's what I did last 2 times. DOCP 3000. Ram 2933. powers 140%, CPU voltage 1.5v and multiplier 40. Once that got stable with acceptable temps it's 1.4v, LLC5, powers 130% and even though I set multiplier 40.025, (4017MHz) CPU core 1.417v max with temps staying at about 67c with room temp of right now 28c. Rad fans turning under 1000RpM.
> Playing with RAM settings now but gains are marginal whatever I do.
> Still can't explain what happened here, must be some of those "stability improvements" in 0807 and 0810 BIOS versions.
> 0805
> 
> 0807 and 0810
> 
> 
> Still trying to top that first one !!! I run each test 3 times and those are best of 3 in each series of tests.


Not a bad mehodology - I just thought I'd plug in the OC I had on 0808 - but it's not like that

I have usually worked my way up - interesting, but cpu 1.5v??? Are you sure?

Seems to be taking more voltage this time round, but I did just try going for my (old) OC thinking it can't be that different, but I think it is....at least I have rock solid 3200 with no cpu OC.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> 0810 for me is less stable for my RAM. On 0807 i was at 3200 16-16-16-36 with 1.38 mV, now i need 1.40 mV to be stable at 3200 18-18-18-38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for CPU bad for RAM


Thanks for sharing

I'm getting black screens and reboot.- so don't know if it's ram or power - I suspect power though even TPU II OC resulted it it haning at reboot


----------



## iNeri

Well, Its seem that finally VDDP standby voltage do something. I lower the ram voltage to 1.39 wich was unstable but rising VDDP stanby to 925 mV and profit!! all stable in RAM at 3200 mhz again. But i cant tigh my timings to 16-16-16-36





















on this bios only 18-18-18-38t


----------



## gasolin

I tried even 20 20 20 40 at 3200mhz not stable in ibt, won't boot at 4.0 (x40) currently at 3.8ghz, vcore on aut cpu-z peaked at 1.275 volt in prime 95 small fft, CUPID HWMonitor showed 1.194volt as max CPU VDD (Node 0)

New ram settings, stable in ibt standard, x 10 in prime blend and small fft and 3.8ghz in prime small fft 70 c at 960 rpm hyper 212 led turbo with one NF-P12PWM, tried cl 12 wouldn't boot



Tried 14 14 14 28 and it finished ibt standard, than a few sec later bsod


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Not a bad mehodology - I just thought I'd plug in the OC I had on 0808 - but it's not like that
> 
> I have usually worked my way up - interesting, but cpu 1.5v??? Are you sure?
> 
> Seems to be taking more voltage this time round, but I did just try going for my (old) OC thinking it can't be that different, but I think it is....at least I have rock solid 3200 with no cpu OC.


Sure, 1.5v is not bad for short time and with good cooling which you have now. Passed many tests shooting way over that, like in almost touching 1.6 without any damage. If a setting lets it go into windows, I just lower it step by step until it refuses and than up it a bit.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Sure, 1.5v is not bad for short time and with good cooling which you have now. Passed many tests shooting way over that, like in almost touching 1.6 without any damage. If a setting lets it go into windows, I just lower it step by step until it refuses and than up it a bit.


So you're starting at 4GHz then gradually lowering voltages until unstable? When do you stress test then?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So you're starting at 4GHz then gradually lowering voltages until unstable? When do you stress test then?


Exactly, I give it a full test when voltage drops to about 1.42-3-5V, right now I'm trying to limit voltage to under 1.4 but at 40.025 multiplier it's not stable under 1.417 with temps up to 65c. Windows and programs work fine at 1.4 but benchmarks croak almost immediately let alone OCCT. Looks like that's my limit at this time. It's a bloody big step to anything higher, like hitting a wall. At one time I was able to go way down to 1.375 @ 4GHz but for some reason not any more.


----------



## gasolin

Anyone who can reveal there setting for getting a 1600 or 1600x to 4.0ghz?

What is the power consumption at 4.0ghz compared to stuck powertechup sau 270 at 3.6ghz when gaming with a gtx 1080 (gtx 1080 fe uses 184 watt peak doing gaming, custom oced card like msi gaming x 217watt peak when gaming)


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm still in mids of some tests but here's a fast Cinebench, if that may help:


----------



## crakej

I've just got here -

but when it gets to the second test which freally heats things up, no threads fail but it just shuts down - power off like a thermal shutdown - which I know is not the problem. Scratching my head....SoC seems to be at sweet point - as does cpu power @ 1.369 (1.325VID)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Maybe just running out of power ? Yours is 1700x that probably requires more than my 1600x on account of more cores.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Maybe just running out of power ? Yours is 1700x that probably requires more than my 1600x on account of more cores.


That's what it seems like - but I have 850w psu - RM850

I have seen 210w being consumed by cpu, but that leaves plenty of power, surely?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> That's what it seems like - but I have 850w psu - RM850
> 
> I have seen 210w being consumed by cpu, but that leaves plenty of power, surely?


I didn't mean PSU but power level settings in BIOS, I have to set them at 130% for stability.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> That's what it seems like - but I have 850w psu - RM850
> 
> I have seen 210w being consumed by cpu, but that leaves plenty of power, surely?


Corsair RM550X no problem ryzen 5 1600 3.8ghz and a msi gtx 1060 gaming x 6gb (amazingly silent)

I have wondered if i need a more beefy psu, when i take ibt normal or high i can go from around 80 to 110 watt
doing prime 95 it stays under 95 watt when i look at CPUID HWMonitor. All core/threads are used 100% in prime 95 and 100% stable, in ibt max cpu usage is 97-98%
and cpu usage is not 100% consistent.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I didn't mean PSU but power level settings in BIOS, I have to set them at 130% for stability.


I still have that set at 140%

trying to stabilize with ODT


----------



## MishelLngelo

Most GPUs are going to be more power hungry than than any difference an OC would ask for. If your PSU is too tight power wise for it to make difference, it's time to go higher anyway. PSU should always have at least 25% more power than it's rated for and or 33 - 50% more than theoretical system maximum requirements. It's more of a question of stability than full power.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I still have that set at 140%
> 
> trying to stabilize with ODT


Than it must be voltage.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Than it must be voltage.


Voltage as in I need a new psu, or just more volts? cpu became unstable when I went high - but i'll give it another go. Just OCing cpu without ram OC to see...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Voltage as in I need a new psu, or just more volts? cpu became unstable when I went high - but i'll give it another go. Just OCing cpu without ram OC to see...


Most likely voltage at processor unless your PSU becomes unstable under high loads and BIOS and VRM can't compensate for it. LLC might have a word or two to say there. It gets touchy when I start playing with it.


----------



## gasolin

Personally 550 watt should be more than enough for me, but im thinking if ryzen is doing something so high ram and highly oc'ed make an allready very good tier 1 psu sweat a bit and there for can't make it stable at 3200mh (stock speed) and above 3.8ghz on a 6 core.

Shouldn't be that hard for a psu, right?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Personally 550 watt should be more than enough for me, but im thinking if ryzen is doing something so high ram and highly oc'ed make an allready very good tier 1 psu sweat a bit and there for can't make it stable at 3200mh (stock speed) and above 3.8ghz on a 6 core.
> 
> Shouldn't be that hard for a psu, right?


OC that high would ad maybe 20 or 30W to whole system comparing to stock frequency. Memory OC even much less.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've just got here -
> 
> but when it gets to the second test which freally heats things up, no threads fail but it just shuts down - power off like a thermal shutdown - which I know is not the problem. Scratching my head....SoC seems to be at sweet point - as does cpu power @ 1.369 (1.325VID)


Unless you have an extremely lucky CPU, you won't get full stability at 4Ghz with anything below 1.4V on CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).
On the other hand I have read somewhere about 1700X and 1800X CPUs shutting down at 73/93C (tdie/tctl) but it was on a MSI board, Tomahawk I think.
Your VRMs are mostly cool. Try to increase voltage to 1.4V (that would be 1.4V for LLC5 or 1.425V for LLC3 I think) just to test how it goes. Mind the temperatures, I have max 71C even after 2 hours of Prime95 small fft (the most power hungry one).


----------



## Malogeek

No change for me on BIOS 0810. My TridentZ 3200Mhz GTZB Hynix still won't post at 3200 and still unstable at 3066. Only stable at 2933.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> No change for me on BIOS 0810. My TridentZ 3200Mhz GTZB Hynix still won't post at 3200 and still unstable at 3066. Only stable at 2933.


Hopefully, AGESA 1007 should solve those problems. 1006 is not completely compatible with XMP. Either that or AMD will have to come up with RAM with XMP to match their settings. Some RAM with more flexible settings does work but not all. If I copy my RAM's XMP setting by setting, BIOS either wouldn't take it or wouldn't work.I don't think that 0810 addressed any of that.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Unless you have an extremely lucky CPU, you won't get full stability at 4Ghz with anything below 1.4V on CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN).
> On the other hand I have read somewhere about 1700X and 1800X CPUs shutting down at 73/93C (tdie/tctl) but it was on a MSI board, Tomahawk I think.
> Your VRMs are mostly cool. Try to increase voltage to 1.4V (that would be 1.4V for LLC5 or 1.425V for LLC3 I think) just to test how it goes. Mind the temperatures, I have max 71C even after 2 hours of Prime95 small fft (the most power hungry one).


I think one problem I have might be liquid metal - might not have applied it quite right, but it looked good. Everything works at it should with no OC - nice low temps maxing out at 55, but i'm getting up to 75 now with anything over 3.9ghz.

It wasn't like this on 0808. 4GHz was more stable at 1.393 LLC5 VID 1.344. I previously had 3.975 running reliably but backed off to 3.95 to lower volts and temps. Just trying 3.95 @ 1.393v 1.325 VID

Thermal cut-off - on my 1700x happens at 116/96 degrees (TTctl/Tdie)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Liquid metal is quite difficult to apply properly and it's easy to slip around. I tried it once, spent whole thing and didn't get 1c of improvement. I used http://noctua.at/en/nt-h1.html and it's perfect although very thick. Next to it is https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/mx-4.html also one of the best.


----------



## gasolin

GC-EXTREME is one of the best thermal paste,grease, i have used Artic mx2 which in some cases is better than mx4 and very good allround paste,grease that puget systems use

http://gelidsolutions.com/thermal-solutions/thermal-compound-gc-extreme-10g-2/


----------



## viralbug

0807 and 0810 both have no changes for me on RAM. My Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB 3200 is still running at 2800. Can't get it to 2933 no matter what.
0807 was causing some instability with my CPU OC. Probably requires slightly more volts like few mentioned here. So had moved back to 0805.
Currently on 0810. No instabilities so far with my existing OC. (I'm using Asus Zen states from Windows)


----------



## gasolin

my 3200mhz ram is fine at 2933mhz


----------



## spyshagg

Did anyone try Gskill flare-X 3200 on this board?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Did anyone try Gskill flare-X 3200 on this board?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/693ssw/asus_prime_x370_pro_with_gskill_flare_x_3200ghz/%5B/URL


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Hopefully, AGESA 1007 should solve those problems. 1006 is not completely compatible with XMP. Either that or AMD will have to come up with RAM with XMP to match their settings. Some RAM with more flexible settings does work but not all. If I copy my RAM's XMP setting by setting, BIOS either wouldn't take it or wouldn't work.I don't think that 0810 addressed any of that.


I'm not getting my hopes up too much re AGESA 1007, but we can just hope that it goes some way to fixing the ram incompatibility problem so many of us have. I'm on the sammy b-die ,but it's been no gaurantee of anything higher than 3200
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Liquid metal is quite difficult to apply properly and it's easy to slip around. I tried it once, spent whole thing and didn't get 1c of improvement. I used http://noctua.at/en/nt-h1.html and it's perfect although very thick. Next to it is https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/mx-4.html also one of the best.


I managed to apply it - tool a while, but I had a nice mirror on the top of the cpu. When I used it with my last cooler - temps went down nearly 10c. Must admit fitting it was not great, but it performs great at default everything.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up too much re AGESA 1007, but we can just hope that it goes some way to fixing the ram incompatibility problem so many of us have. I'm on the sammy b-die ,but it's been no gaurantee of anything higher than 3200
> I managed to apply it - tool a while, but I had a nice mirror on the top of the cpu. When I used it with my last cooler - temps went down nearly 10c. Must admit fitting it was not great, but it performs great at default everything.


It was just beading on me when applying it, no matter what I cleaned surface with. Fat chance of applying it while everything is in the case.
Forgot to ask you. How was contact surface on the pump ? My Nepton had very coarse surface and I sanded it and polished it up to 3000 sand paper. It was also very slightly convex and sending it flattened it. That brought me almost 10c on my FX 6350 and with it another 100 or so MHz. Also heard that some early Ryzens were also not al flat .


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It was just beading on me when applying it, no matter what I cleaned surface with. Fat chance of applying it while everything is in the case.
> Forgot to ask you. How was contact surface on the pump ? My Nepton had very coarse surface and I sanded it and polished it up to 3000 sand paper. It was also very slightly convex and sending it flattened it. That brought me almost 10c on my FX 6350 and with it another 100 or so MHz. Also heard that some early Ryzens were also not al flat .


Thanks! This is v good point - It's not smooth - it is flat but is prob not designed to use with Liquid metal. I had to sand to top of my cpu to be able to spread the liquid metal - it needed to be a little rough to take up the metal. I need to read up on this, but I think paste may work better.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Liquid metal is quite difficult to apply properly and it's easy to slip around. I tried it once, spent whole thing and didn't get 1c of improvement. I used http://noctua.at/en/nt-h1.html and it's perfect although very thick. Next to it is https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/mx-4.html also one of the best.


It is very easy to apply. Just take a rubber glove, put a small drop of liquid metal on IHS and gently spread it around. It will not go fast but just be patient and do it over and over - takes 2-3 minutes and maybe 100 or so swipes to spread it so it creates almost mirror-like surface.
Or you can do it like this:


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It was just beading on me when applying it, no matter what I cleaned surface with. Fat chance of applying it while everything is in the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> It is very easy to apply. Just take a rubber glove, put a small drop of liquid metal on IHS and gently spread it around. It will not go fast but just be patient and do it over and over - takes 2-3 minutes and maybe 100 or so swipes to spread it so it creates almost mirror-like surface.
> Or you can do it like this:


Tnx but too late now. I finally made sure that MB is horizontal and applied a small blob in the middle while installing cooler (It was Mugen 3 at that time) very carefully. It worked but wasn't much of improvement over MX3. All in a bracket of statistical error.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It was just beading on me when applying it, no matter what I cleaned surface with. Fat chance of applying it while everything is in the case.
> Forgot to ask you. How was contact surface on the pump ? My Nepton had very coarse surface and I sanded it and polished it up to 3000 sand paper. It was also very slightly convex and sending it flattened it. That brought me almost 10c on my FX 6350 and with it another 100 or so MHz. Also heard that some early Ryzens were also not al flat .


How did you check it - with some razor blade or something? My CPU was perfectly flat but the waterblock while flat was quite coarse - sanded it down to almost mirror-like and applied liquid metal - it lowered my temps a bit, although with liquid metal it is not so important as it conducts heat very well, not like typical thermal grease.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I have some machinist's/toolmakers tools like calipers and several sized metal rulers as that was my trade for many years. Used a slab of thick polished glass as base for sand paper. Started with 900 and finished with 3000 in 3 steps. Didn't want to do anything to processor as that would void warranty.


----------



## crakej

interesting experiment here...no ram OC, cpu at 3.9 auto volts, auto LLC, extreme power. Running well into test 2 on P95 where OC often fails about 10 mins in. This is also doing it much cooler than when I use my settings...might try this again with LLC5 on cpu - see what it does....

Edit: Bios sets volts at 1.450 with VID 1.350 SVI2 is 1.456! Eeeeek!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> interesting experiment here...no ram OC, cpu at 3.9 auto volts, auto LLC, extreme power. Running well into test 2 on P95 where OC often fails about 10 mins in. This is also doing it much cooler than when I use my settings...might try this again with LLC5 on cpu - see what it does....
> 
> Edit: Bios sets volts at 1.450 with VID 1.350 SVI2 is 1.456! Eeeeek!


What did you expect from?

LLC 5 makes the load voltage to match the idle one you had with a lower LLC level.
So, increasing the LLC must go along decreasing the set voltage, to avoid getting a too high load voltage.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> What did you expect from?
> 
> LLC 5 makes the load voltage to match the idle one you had with a lower LLC level.
> So, increasing the LLC must go along decreasing the set voltage, to avoid getting a too high load voltage.


Lol....I just wanted to see for sure I guess. Have gone back to starting with my cpu OC - currently 4GHz @ 1.4 LLC5 - half hour of P95 with no problems - temps maxed out at 75....continuing to see far far I get on 1.4..... my problems always seem to come from adding in my ram OC. Ram runs stable at 3200 fast with no cpu OC


----------



## crakej

So here I have a pretty good 4GHz OC right? temps could be better, but it's ok and @ 1.394 LLC5 It all looks great right?

Until you try and add the ram OC. Might try letting it run at the timings XMP chooses 3200, CL19, just to see how much heat it adds when the timings are right (not my messy timings!)


----------



## oOoBlackFishoOo

the hard choice please guys i need help i was haveing noctua u 12 and having max temperaturer was 82 or 83 and setting was ryzen 1700 @ 3850 at voltage 1.4 llc2 today i bought CRYORIG ULTIMATE R1 hoping it will be in 7x may be 75 or 77 at least and i do prime test for 20 min and reached 86 c i reinstalled the cooler 3 or 4 times no thing change please help me


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> No change for me on BIOS 0810. My TridentZ 3200Mhz GTZB Hynix still won't post at 3200 and still unstable at 3066. Only stable at 2933.


Same Ram here!

F4-3200C16D-16GTZB (2x8gb)
DOCP
1.375V RAM
*1.2V SOC (Maybe change in your RIG)
ProcODT 60ohm
GearDownMode Disable
16-18-18-18-38
i dont remember other setting.

Lucky =)

My settings... but all is auto, except as detailed above.



I have this settings with 810 with 805 i had other settings (similary)


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Same Ram here!
> 
> F4-3200C16D-16GTZB (2x8gb)
> DOCP
> 1.375V RAM
> *1.2V SOC (Maybe change in your RIG)
> ProcODT 60ohm
> GearDownMode Disable
> 16-18-18-18-38
> i dont remember other setting.
> 
> Lucky =)
> 
> My settings... but all is auto, except as detailed above.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this settings with 810 with 805 i had other settings (similary)


Could you set memory to 3066 at auto settings and make a ss of those like you did here? I wonder if and how it will differ from my own.
Thx in advance


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Lol....I just wanted to see for sure I guess. Have gone back to starting with my cpu OC - currently 4GHz @ 1.4 LLC5 - half hour of P95 with no problems - temps maxed out at 75....continuing to see far far I get on 1.4..... my problems always seem to come from adding in my ram OC. Ram runs stable at 3200 fast with no cpu OC


Your CPU Core Voltage looks fine but your SOC voltage looks pretty low, so low that it could explain your RAM stability issues.
A Vsoc at 0.95V would be much safer.

On my computer, setting the SOC above 0.95V brings no benefit, but setting it lower makes the RAM pretty unstable.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Could you set memory to 3066 at auto settings and make a ss of those like you did here? I wonder if and how it will differ from my own.
> Thx in advance


i had 3066 14-15-15-15-32 1.38v (i dont remember this exactly and dont remember bios version) but when i change some settings i dont back with this configuration... in this days i try some settings in 3066 and post it.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Your CPU Core Voltage looks fine but your SOC voltage looks pretty low, so low that it could explain your RAM stability issues.
> A Vsoc at 0.95V would be much safer.
> 
> On my computer, setting the SOC above 0.95V brings no benefit, but setting it lower makes the RAM pretty unstable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Your CPU Core Voltage looks fine but your SOC voltage looks pretty low, so low that it could explain your RAM stability issues.
> A Vsoc at 0.95V would be much safer.
> 
> On my computer, setting the SOC above 0.95V brings no benefit, but setting it lower makes the RAM pretty unstable.


I'm running with no ram OC yet - just wanted to check I could still do 4ghz on cpu - and yes at same voltage as last time - so my problems are with ram - i''m going to try the above settings as they should work on my trident ram


----------



## os4321

What version of Prime95 are people testing with and what are your thoughts on the advanced option "round off checking"?

I am currently using version 29.1 as it seems to add support for AMD Ryzen CPUs.

I also suspect "round off checking" can give some false positives so I have that option turned off. I tested with that option enabled with no CPU overclock and using RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3600C18) on the motherboard QVL list at the suggested settings (DOCP 3200 18-19-19-39 @ 1.35v) but 1 worker failed after 10 mins. I had previously tested the RAM using memtest86 v7.4 for 7 hours with no errors reported. When I disable "round off checking" it pass Prime95 1 hour blend test, 1 hour small FFTs and no errors. I also tried other stress tests which passed e.g. 1 hour RealBench @ 16GB, IBT Very Hard test.


----------



## crakej

I've updated now! So far results are the same for me. Dont know about round off checking, but I often have threads fail at that crucial 2 minute mark when the send test starts....


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Could you set memory to 3066 at auto settings and make a ss of those like you did here? I wonder if and how it will differ from my own.
> Thx in advance


ALL with auto (with 3066) dont boot.
DOCP + 3066:
(Manual: ProcODT 60ohm // 2T // GDM: OFF // Voltage 1.375 (i can low this with 3066... i believe)


I can run it with 16-16-16-16-38 and same others settings ↑ ... (My timmings can be lower but i need tests)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Damn! what's up with this BIOS?!

I'm running 4Ghz with as low as 1.375v vcore (LLC3 - 1.337v vdroop)

Ran Linpack 3 times and a heavy render 3 more times, no crash.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Damn! what's up with this BIOS?!
> 
> I'm running 4Ghz with as low as 1.375v vcore (LLC3 - 1.337v vdroop)
> 
> Ran Linpack 3 times and a heavy render 3 more times, no crash.


Wish my is that "Wrong" !!!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Wish my is that "Wrong" !!!


Which version of Linpack do you use? - i've never got to the stage I could use it until now!

Sorry - that was meant for SaccoSVD.... but if anyone else knows which version I should be using?

Edit - found Intel Burn Test - didn't take me long to fail that! http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/IntelBurnTest.shtml


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Damn! what's up with this BIOS?!
> 
> I'm running 4Ghz with as low as 1.375v vcore (LLC3 - 1.337v vdroop)
> 
> Ran Linpack 3 times and a heavy render 3 more times, no crash.


Is this with ram OC as well? I can OC CPU to 4GHz using less than 1.394 only if no ram OC - 2133


----------



## crakej

Is there any good reason not to use LLC5 on SoC?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Is there any good reason not to use LLC5 on SoC?


On my computer, the LLC 4 makes the SOC voltage perfectly still.
So LLC 5 must overcompensate the SOC voltage drop,


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Which version of Linpack do you use? - i've never got to the stage I could use it until now!
> 
> Sorry - that was meant for SaccoSVD.... but if anyone else knows which version I should be using?
> 
> Edit - found Intel Burn Test - didn't take me long to fail that! http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/IntelBurnTest.shtml


I used OCCT "CPU Linpack" with 90% RAM in 5min runs.

Usually, if the system is unstable it either insta crashes or crashes at some point during stress test. This one is kind of aggressive, with windows's UI freezing.

I'm very puzzled. until now 1.375v LLC3 for a 4Ghz OC was impossible. This BIOS has indeed something that greatly improves stability.

This is the kind of things I was expecting to see for a mature Ryzen platform. Before BIOS 0810 I needed as much as 1.418v for a stable OC

I thought my 1800x wasn't particularly lucky in the silicon lottery and this BIOS proved me wrong.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I wouldn't mess too much with LLC in the SOC. Cause the margin between a working chip and a toasted chip is very small.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Is this with ram OC as well? I can OC CPU to 4GHz using less than 1.394 only if no ram OC - 2133


RAM running at rated speed via DOCP (2933mhz)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Are we talking "SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" ?


----------



## ytzelf

How are you guys validating your OCs? Voltage / freqs mentionned seem better than mine but that's fine if you're only running OCCT for 5mins.

I personally go (starting with the hardest ones)
IBT Custom 12Gb => 5 passes (~1h)
OCCT Linpack Custom 12Gb => 1h
IBT Standard => 100 passes (~20min)
OCCT Small => 3h
OCCT Large => 3h

Current state is 39.25x multiplier at 1.387v "CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN" with "VDDR CPU" varyig wildly between 1.4v and 1.5v. Granted I've a 1600X


----------



## SaccoSVD

I might try a longer test now.

I have 3 ways to test.

1) OCCT Linpack 5min (run it several times, usually if the system is not stable it fails on the first run)

2) Handbrake (a looong video I have, takes about 10min to encode) run it several times.

3) FL Studio: I have a project with 100+ plugins that use 90% CPU.....usually if the system is unstable it crashes the system within 10min.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> On my computer, the LLC 4 makes the SOC voltage perfectly still.
> So LLC 5 must overcompensate the SOC voltage drop,


Thanks! I checked my LLC and in fact it wasn't set!


----------



## weyburn

So is 810 looking better than 805?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytzelf*
> 
> How are you guys validating your OCs? Voltage / freqs mentionned seem better than mine but that's fine if you're only running OCCT for 5mins.
> 
> I personally go (starting with the hardest ones)
> IBT Custom 12Gb => 5 passes (~1h)
> OCCT Linpack Custom 12Gb => 1h
> IBT Standard => 100 passes (~20min)
> OCCT Small => 3h
> OCCT Large => 3h
> 
> Current state is 39.25x multiplier at 1.387v "CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN" with "VDDR CPU" varyig wildly between 1.4v and 1.5v. Granted I've a 1600X


There seems to be a bog difference between CPUID HWMonitor and cpu-z under ibt or prime 95


----------



## ytzelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> There seems to be a bog difference between CPUID HWMonitor and cpu-z under ibt or prime 95


Big difference in what?


----------



## gasolin

Vcore


----------



## ytzelf

Ah. I've only been using HWinfo though and havent paid much attention to VCore to be honest, more to the SVI2 reading.


----------



## gasolin

So it's hard to know about vcore since one app show high or normal vcore and another app shows either normal or low vcore


----------



## SaccoSVD

just passed 100 IBT standard at 4ghz 1.375v LLC3



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gasolin

right, on normal, try just 10 on maximum


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> just passed 100 IBT standard at 4ghz 1.375v LLC3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You know, I would really like to see all your main settings in bios in advanced, advanced\digi+ and memory settings.
Do you have P-Staes configured? In bios/zenstates ?
I can't reach stability under 1.4V while keeping 4Ghz regardless if memory is 2133, stock 2933 or overclocked to 3066.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> just passed 100 IBT standard at 4ghz 1.375v LLC3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is there even a point at doing ibt at standard?


----------



## gasolin

I do 10 runs on normal and if it passes i know it's stable, don't need 100, than higher and higher until i reach maximum.

if it's stable x10 on normal it's also stable x100 but it doesn't mean it's 100% stable or 100% stable in high,very high or maximum

Not being 100% stable i mean it can pass ibt but the frezze test isn't 100% stable, thats the case with my ram at 2933mhz cl14 but it can pass ibt at x10 but the frezze test flame isn't at all stable,fluid, it often frezzes


----------



## Lermite

With IBT, one pass in maximum mode is more efficient to detect stability issues than ten passes in standard mode.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm using a fixed OC.

My settings:

FIrst I set TPU II - machine will reboot

RAM at DOCP and default clock from my kit. (2933 - 15-17-17-17-36) all timings on Auto

CPU multi: 40x
CPU vcore: 1.375
SOC 1.15v

CPU LLC3
CPU and SOC Phase: Extreme

RAM volt: 1.35v
RAM termination: 0.675v

Everything else on Auto besides Fans and Boot options.

Do you want a BIOS preset?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm using a fixed OC.
> 
> My settings:
> 
> FIrst I set TPU II - machine will reboot
> 
> RAM at DOCP and default clock from my kit. (2933 - 15-17-17-17-36) all timings on Auto
> 
> CPU multi: 40x
> CPU vcore: 1.375
> SOC 1.15v
> 
> CPU LLC3
> CPU and SOC Phase: Extreme
> 
> RAM volt: 1.35v
> RAM termination: 0.675v
> 
> Everything else on Auto besides Fans and Boot options.
> 
> Do you want a BIOS preset?


In that case I can't use that as I will end up with 1.5Ghz lock - using R1700 I can't force static multiplier and/or voltage in bios, I must use Zenstates or I guess I could use P-states in bios (though I'm kind of afraid to do that since the last attempt broke the bios and MB went RMA).
I was thinking I could start with auto and set multiplier and voltage in AISuite 3 in Windows...
Oh, a bios preset would be nice







I could try it exactly as you are setting it


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> In that case I can't use that as I will end up with 1.5Ghz lock - using R1700 I can't force static multiplier and/or voltage in bios, I must use Zenstates or I guess I could use P-states in bios (though I'm kind of afraid to do that since the last attempt broke the bios and MB went RMA).
> I was thinking I could start with auto and set multiplier and voltage in AISuite 3 in Windows...
> Oh, a bios preset would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could try it exactly as you are setting it


I often have the 1.5ghz if i set vcore manually, it's strange,annoying why it does that

Why they havn't fixed it i don't know have had this since bios 0805 (havn't had the mb that long)


----------



## SaccoSVD

so how long would it take to make 1 IBT run with 58900mb? jeez! is taking forever.


----------



## gasolin

normal,maximum?


----------



## SaccoSVD

is at custom, available RAM 1970 out of 58900 (64GB kit)


----------



## SaccoSVD

So I ran this for over an hour, I'll now go into the BIOS and take a preset for you guys to try:


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm using a fixed OC.
> 
> My settings:
> 
> FIrst I set TPU II - machine will reboot
> 
> RAM at DOCP and default clock from my kit. (2933 - 15-17-17-17-36) all timings on Auto
> 
> CPU multi: 40x
> CPU vcore: 1.375
> SOC 1.15v
> 
> CPU LLC3
> CPU and SOC Phase: Extreme
> 
> RAM volt: 1.35v
> RAM termination: 0.675v
> 
> Everything else on Auto besides Fans and Boot options.
> 
> Do you want a BIOS preset?


Couldn't you make a cmo file people could download to try?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So I ran this for over an hour, I'll now go into the BIOS and take a preset for you guys to try:


Did you check with multimeter? may be the overshoot in this bios is higher.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Could be. I didn't check. Still HWInfo reported the same vdroop when I was at 1.412v on 0805, 0807 and 0810


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here is the preset.

Sacco4ghz.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So I ran this for over an hour, I'll now go into the BIOS and take a preset for you guys to try:


http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club

Go on that forum, download the avx version of IBT, it'll push your system harder and should run the tests faster too. Using that version I did the tests in half the time while it ensures your system is running better. Do 20-25 tests at 12288mb, on my 1600x it takes about 6 min/test.

Then I do 2 hours of the first option on prime95 then 4+ hours of the second option on prime 95 and you have a completely stable system.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Meeh....I don't wanna test more. I'm sure my system is stable









Passed 1h of max RAM IBT
Passed 3 x 10 IBT standard
Passed 1 x 100 IBT standard.
Passed 3 Linpacks at full RAM usage
30min of FL studio pushing tto 100% CPU usage
3 x long renders in Handbrake.

Normally I wouldn't pass 3 times handbrake if the system was unstable.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinnishOC*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Decided to finally upgrade from my old faithful i7-2600K and since I'm an oldschool PC enthusiast I like to pick up some new and perhaps even a little bit untested hardware and I don't mind a little bit of tinkering......so long story short I picked up some brand new hardware last week:
> -AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
> -16gb RAM (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, recommended in the AMD blog here)
> -Asys PRIME X370-Pro
> 
> Built the system and fired it up...had a long(ish) black screen until the system finally booted up and I got to installing Windows. Fiddled around a little bit and found out my RAM was running at 2133mhz. So I went back to the BIOS and fooled around with the RAM settings. In the end I set the AI Tuner to DOCP mode and DRAM Frequency to 2666mhz and thats the highest it would go for me.
> 
> My board was supplied with the BIOS version 0502, also tried flashing to 0504 but theres seems to be some temperature display bug in the version 0504 and it shows 20 degrees too much (?) as the offset value appears to be set incorrectly in that particular BIOS version...I couldnt go any higher than 2666mhz on the RAM anyway. Anything higher and it just kept beeping at POST and wouldnt boot up...so I flashed BIOS back to 0502 and I'm running that now.
> 
> There is one other issue I've had randomly on this motherboard, and its that it for whatever reason sometimes doesn't recognize all my SATA drives at bootup, I was wondering at times why seemingly nothing happens when I fire up the PC but then yesterday I noticed that sometimes it seems to just randomly not recognize my O/S drive and sometimes one of the other SATA drives I have. I dont know if this is an issue from my RAM tinkering or is it another bug in the platform...
> 
> Performancewise I'm quite happy with it. I do some video encoding and it seems quite a bit faster than on my old Sandy Bridge CPU. In gaming I have not really noticed that much of a difference, but I wasn't really expecting much.
> 
> So whats the point of this post? Maybe just to give some user experience from this motherboard and hopefully give some tips to some people.
> 
> *Bottomline: The AM4 platform seems to be somewhat buggy/unfinished right now, and especially the ASUS boards seem to have quite a bit of issues. Also there hasnt been an official ASUS BIOS update for this board for nearly a month which is really weird...I read somewhere that there's gonna be one "soon", but whenever that is...I dont know.
> 
> Anyway, feel free to ask anything about this motherboard/setup and I'll try to answer as much as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*


Interesting, as I was looking at that board.

Hmmph, maybe I'll stick with Biostar. I recently set up an AM4 platform and my experience with drives was just the opposite. Running that am4, I had drives get recognized that I thought were dead.









Everything was very stable, moreso that any Intel platform I can recall going back to Nehalem.

Everything seemed to work with it for me.

Copying large files seemed faster as well.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> In that case I can't use that as I will end up with 1.5Ghz lock - using R1700 I can't force static multiplier and/or voltage in bios, I must use Zenstates or I guess I could use P-states in bios (though I'm kind of afraid to do that since the last attempt broke the bios and MB went RMA).
> I was thinking I could start with auto and set multiplier and voltage in AISuite 3 in Windows...
> Oh, a bios preset would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could try it exactly as you are setting it


You should overclock through P-States in bios.

The right and safe way to do it:
In AI Tweaker:
CPU frequency: Auto
CPU offset:: the voltage you need - 1,1875 (by example +0.0375 to get 1.225V)

In the P-States section:
- P0: Custom
- DID: 8
- P0 FID: the value to get the frequency you want to select (by example 160 to get 4.0 Ghz)
- DO NOT TOUCH VID, and let all the others P-States on Auto.

With this, there is no risk to brick the board, and the overclocking by P-States works fine.

Using ZenStates remains possible. It override the bios P-States settings, and it allows to change the CPU frequency without rebooting.
Just don't forget the offset set in the bios apply to Zenstates voltages: final voltage = set voltage + offset


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Meeh....I don't wanna test more. I'm sure my system is stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 1h of max RAM IBT
> Passed 3 x 10 IBT standard
> Passed 1 x 100 IBT standard.
> Passed 3 Linpacks at full RAM usage
> 30min of FL studio pushing tto 100% CPU usage
> 3 x long renders in Handbrake.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't pass 3 times handbrake if the system was unstable.


So using your preset but with voltage 1.3875 for now I'm running Prime 95 small ft. It is stable for now. I have no idea why it is stable while my own configuration required 1.425V for the same stability. I will post after 2 hour test is finished.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Maybe the whole thing has to do with TPU II


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Maybe the whole thing has to do with TPU II


Or not using P-States/Zenstates and remaining always on 4Ghz. It may mean that with no frequency changes there is less fluctuation in CPU config and it remains stable. It is strange as hell and I would ask you to check with multimeter on the back of CPU socket if it really is supplying the voltage - even if SVI2 TFN is reporting 1.375V (or in my case 1.3875V).
I'm less and less inclined to trust those readings in software.
Now, my wattmeter is reporting 80W idle power use and 280W with highest Prime95 load. I will chceck later my own profile for 4Ghz and what is the idle and load power use in the same circumstance.


----------



## SaccoSVD

My previous tests were made also at a fixed OC. Last time the machine black screened while at 0805 was at 1.406v and 1.412 probed stable.


----------



## SaccoSVD

The meter reports 1.381v (stable) at full load.

HWinfo 1.337v

Could be the CPU is actually getting either of these values or anything inbetween. We don't know for sure.

But still...1.381v through the socket is still in the normal range (a small vboost at the socket as it was before)

And most importantly. Yes the CPU is effectively running below 1.412v as I needed before.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The meter reports 1.381v (stable) at full load.
> 
> HWinfo 1.337v
> 
> Could be the CPU is actually getting either of these values or anything inbetween. We don't know for sure.
> 
> But still...1.381v through the socket is still in the normal range (a small vboost at the socket as it was before)
> 
> And most importantly. Yes the CPU is effectively running below 1.412v as I needed before.


Confirmed it in my own way - power use during Prime95 run (small fft - Test2 - highest it can go I think) on your setting is 281W and on my old one 295W - so yeah, voltages are lower and power saving are there








No I will try to run 2 hours of this test. Then h265 encode of Avatar. If it is stable I will safeguard the profile with at least 2 backups


----------



## SaccoSVD

Glad to see is not only me


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Meeh....I don't wanna test more. I'm sure my system is stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 1h of max RAM IBT
> Passed 3 x 10 IBT standard
> Passed 1 x 100 IBT standard.
> Passed 3 Linpacks at full RAM usage
> 30min of FL studio pushing tto 100% CPU usage
> 3 x long renders in Handbrake.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't pass 3 times handbrake if the system was unstable.


Stable? Maybe. 24/7 stable? Doubt it. 100x IBT standard is nothing, especially non-avx.

Just to amuse me you should run avx ibt for 25 runs of 12,288mb ram when you go to bed and see if your system crashed in the morning.

Depends on what you do, but if you wanna ensures your cpu is completely stable anf won't ever shut down then it's better to put in the effort and run a few tests.

Usually only takes me an afternoon to find a set of overclock I like and are stable enough and then run tests at night for the next few days to confirm.


----------



## SaccoSVD

If i have to push the system, is never gonna be more than 3h IMHO.

With the work I do I will never take any longer to render. With this amount of cores/threads everything I did so far rendered under an hour.

With audio, usually a render is even faster than the real time speed. Like 15min for a 1h orchestral piece.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Confirmed it in my own way - power use during Prime95 run (small fft - Test2 - highest it can go I think) on your setting is 281W and on my old one 295W - so yeah, voltages are lower and power saving are there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I will try to run 2 hours of this test. Then h265 encode of Avatar. If it is stable I will safeguard the profile with at least 2 backups


Did you use TPII too???


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Did you use TPII too???


My preset has TPUII enabled. So I assume yes.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> My preset has TPUII enabled. So I assume yes.


TPUII for me do nothing with a R7 1700 :/

Summary, with multimeter reads 1.38 mV at load? same as bios with LLC3??


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> same as bios with LLC3??


What do you mean?

Vcore in BIOS 1.375v (LLC3 / CPU Phase extreme)
Idle HWinfo: 1.375v
Load HWinfo 1.337v
Idle multimeter (1.375v spot on)
Load multimeter 1.381v

You can try my preset and see if it helps.


----------



## mat9v

@iNeri - I'm using his preset so yes, TPUII is used. With slightly higher voltage for CPU.
Ok, so 1.3875 is almost 2h stable for Prime95 small fft (still running). Now to test with my memory OC to 3066. I will report tomorrow (it is 22.00 here in Poland now so I will leave it running for the night).
Food for thoughts - I'm loosing 6W in idle compared to my profile but winning 15W at full load - I will have to think about what is the better way considering my computer is on 24/7 (it must be that way) and full load for it is a rather rare occasion.


----------



## gasolin

Do you run your pc at 100% most of the time?

It's like a car, who cares when you are at top speed that you use a bit more fuel, unless you in the cannonball 3000 when do you drive at top speed for several min?

If you work with video/movies and render video 1-2 times everyday than it makes sense to have lower power consumption at top speed


----------



## mat9v

That's the thing, I don't. Mostly I work with VMs sometimes as much as 6 of them at the same time, but only sporadically I will work with video encoding, mostly from some vacation time. I will think about it some more and maybe try to find a way to combine P-STATES with low voltage. Maybe P1 state with the same voltage as P0 and only P2 with low voltage...


----------



## os4321

I had a situation where IBT standard test passed but I see Hardware Errors reported in HWinfo64 -> CPU cache errors. I then tested with Prime95 29.1 which didn't pass (either some worker threads not starting or worker thread fail after a few minutes I cant remember) so looking at Windows system logs is also good idea and see if you have any WHEA-Logger hardware error messages like this:

"A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 2

The details view of this entry contains further information."


----------



## gasolin

Could be ram, since i always get unstability when ram isn't 100% stable, like the frezze test flame in ibt, althought the frezze test flame isn't 100% stable, it's enough to pass ibt


----------



## MrPhilo

Has anyone messed with the MEMCLKDriveCMD in the new bios 810?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Vcore in BIOS 1.375v (LLC3 / CPU Phase extreme)
> Idle HWinfo: 1.375v
> Load HWinfo 1.337v
> Idle multimeter (1.375v spot on)
> Load multimeter 1.381v
> 
> You can try my preset and see if it helps.


I mean what voltage do you have in bios, Now i see its 1.375 mV. Thanks. I will try with TPUII now!!!


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think you can just try my preset besides your RAM settings.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Same Ram here!
> 
> F4-3200C16D-16GTZB (2x8gb)
> DOCP
> 1.375V RAM
> *1.2V SOC (Maybe change in your RIG)
> ProcODT 60ohm
> GearDownMode Disable
> 16-18-18-18-38
> i dont remember other setting.
> 
> Lucky =)
> 
> My settings... but all is auto, except as detailed above.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this settings with 810 with 805 i had other settings (similary)


Thanks for the settings to try but same response from my rig. It just doesn't like my RAM over 2933Mhz.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> Thanks for the settings to try but same response from my rig. It just doesn't like my RAM over 2933Mhz.


test your ram without cpu oc.
oc your cpu when your ram is stable.

if you try with stock cpu clock, sorry this is a lottery probably.

(remember, my settings with 1.375v and 1.2v soc... this voltages can change in your RIG.)

i cant have anymore my 3066 at 14-15-15-15-31







(i cant low my timmings under 16 now)


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> test your ram without cpu oc.
> oc your cpu when your ram is stable.
> 
> if you try with stock cpu clock, sorry this is a lottery probably.
> 
> (remember, my settings with 1.375v and 1.2v soc... this voltages can change in your RIG.)
> 
> i cant have anymore my 3066 at 14-15-15-15-31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i cant low my timmings under 16 now)


I don't overclock my CPU in the BIOS, it's all stock settings. I use ZenStates in Windows to overclock. Thanks anyway, appreciate your responses. If I really want to go for higher speed RAM with better timings then I'll sell my GTZB and get some Samsung-b instead. For now I'm fine.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So...25 IBT AVX 12288mb

Took forever. Happy now?









Nice glitch on HWinfo minimum vcore










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So...25 IBT AVX 12288mb
> 
> Took forever. Happy now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice glitch on HWinfo minimum vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looking good


----------



## mat9v

So after a night of testing 1.3875V is stable at 4Ghz when forced. Now I will try to keep that stability with memory overclock (or at least with 2933 setting that I'm certain is stable).
The only fly in the ointment is the power consumption that IS about 6-8W higher in idle.


----------



## spyshagg

Is there a TLDR about this board and ram/bios settings? things to know about?

Any specific voltages to set on the socket, mem etc? any known bugs as of 0810 bios?

This is a very long thread. Thanks


----------



## gasolin




----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*


great, thanks!


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's not exactly up to date and probably for CH6 which has several different settings.


----------



## spyshagg

yeah, it doesn't cover lots of options people talk here (vsocket voltage etc). Basically just says to chose DOCP and go with it.

I'm looking for certain tweaks that are required to ensure stability on this board.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> yeah, it doesn't cover lots of options people talk here (vsocket voltage etc). Basically just says to chose DOCP and go with it.
> 
> I'm looking for certain tweaks that are required to ensure stability on this board.


His voltages are also much higher than we can make them but he has 360 cooler on that machine. 1.5+v+ positive offset ??


----------



## spyshagg

Am i correct in assuming that even with P-state overclocking, we lose XFR ? Or in another example, with stock uefi and simply using Ryzen Master, we also lose XFR?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I do 10 runs on normal and if it passes i know it's stable, don't need 100, than higher and higher until i reach maximum.
> 
> if it's stable x10 on normal it's also stable x100 but it doesn't mean it's 100% stable or 100% stable in high,very high or maximum


If you want to be remotely sure that your overclock is as stable as stock frequencies then you need to do at least 30 loops of over 12 GB ITB AVX. This often failed after loop 27 for me. This is not about counting loops, though, but about running the test long enough to allow very occasional errors to happen. Of course this is only relevant for people who prioritize stability over the last bit of performance.
Quote:


> Not being 100% stable i mean it can pass ibt but the frezze test isn't 100% stable, thats the case with my ram at 2933mhz cl14 but it can pass ibt at x10 but the frezze test flame isn't at all stable,fluid, it often frezzes


Those freezing issues are not about stability, they look more and more like a serious bug of the Ryzen platform (hopefully just Agesa based). I can make my 1800X stall very considerably by applying full load only to a single (!) core while the rest of the system is idle (15 more logical cores, SSD, memory). This does not only happen during unrealistic stress tests, but also in practice, likely caused by specific load scenarios.


----------



## gasolin

the unstable frezze test flame in ibt is more or less stable at stock speed,when my ram and cpu is 100% stable, this fezzing always (atleast in my case) happens when my cpu,ram isn't 100% stable


----------



## Timur Born

This also happens at stock speeds, so it's not a stability thing. Watch out that you do not use "Max" but some lower value (like 12000), else you run into swapfile territory. ITB AVX also seems to run different computing each time you start it. That is why you see considerably different GFlop numbers even when you don't change anything of your system.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So...25 IBT AVX 12288mb
> 
> Took forever. Happy now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice glitch on HWinfo minimum vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nope, I often get errors around loop 27 when my overclock is too ambitious. This usually is a question of being on the edge between rock stable and slightly unstable, like going from 3950 to 3975 MHz.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Nah! now you're just trolling me


----------



## mat9v

Anyone, help me understand something - what is the difference between IBT 1024MB and IBT 12288MB? They perform the same tasks but one uses 1GB of memory and the other uses 12GB of memory - if you have stable memory overclock they should behave exactly the same, if 1024MB passes and 12288MB does not - it means that your memory overclock is unstable.
On the other hand what I see on the wattmeter at 1024MB is constant jumps between 250 and 310W of power usage - someone care to explain why?
If it must use a lot of memory to keep the load on CPU constant then it is mostly useless.


----------



## zhong00123

After I update to bios 0810,BCLK became lower,did anyone have same situation ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhong00123*
> 
> After I update to bios 0810,BCLK became lower,did anyone have same situation ?


99.77 here.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Anyone, help me understand something - what is the difference between IBT 1024MB and IBT 12288MB?


Covering more RAM makes each pass to last longer. It makes it more efficient to test both the CPU and the RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhong00123*
> 
> After I update to bios 0810,BCLK became lower,did anyone have same situation ?


The BCLK frequency reading is not accurante. As it can't be read directly, the values comes from some inaccurate calculations.
That's why the result is so unreliable, as every values depending on it: CPU cores frequency, DRAM frequency,...
So there's no point to worry about these values.


----------



## gasolin

No


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhong00123*
> 
> After I update to bios 0810,BCLK became lower,did anyone have same situation ?


You don't have the latest version of cpu-z http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## zhong00123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Covering more RAM makes each pass to last longer. It makes it more efficient to test both the CPU and the RAM.
> The BCLK frequency reading is not accurante. As it can't be read directly, the values comes from some inaccurate calculations.
> That's why the result is so unreliable, as every values depending on it: CPU cores frequency, DRAM frequency,...
> So there's no point to worry about these values.


If I dont overclock in bios and use zenstate it back to 99.8 again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> You don't have the latest version of cpu-z http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


Latest version shows the same.If I dont overclock in bios and use zenstate it back to 99.8 again


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhong00123*
> 
> If I dont overclock in bios and use zenstate it back to 99.8 again


But it's still the inaccurate result of some approximate calculations. You should not rely on it.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Nah! now you're just trolling me


No really, I had many runs where it would pass 25 loops, but not 30. In essence you need to give it more time.e to be sure.


----------



## leonana11

After 0810 update, I had already 4 times that the CPU fan lost control and went max speed when CPU is idle. Switching back to 0807 tonight.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonana11*
> 
> After 0810 update, I had already 4 times that the CPU fan lost control and went max speed when CPU is idle. Switching back to 0807 tonight.


Did you set them up in particular regime ? I noticed that Apply button doesn't work any more.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonana11*
> 
> After 0810 update, I had already 4 times that the CPU fan lost control and went max speed when CPU is idle. Switching back to 0807 tonight.


Are you using the AI suite?

I set my fans in the BIOS. No problems in windows after setting them,.

Worth noticing the BIOS hangs at least in two situations (for me, happened consistently)

1) If you're tweaking the Fan curve:

- Tweak the middle node (mid temp)

- Tweak the high node (max temp)

While doing so the BIOS hangs. The solution is to tweak the max temp first.

2) While saving CMO's in the flash utility.

- Problem 1: Can't put any name longer than 8 letters, it will respond "NTFS format not supported" (drive was FAT32)...only a simple name will work.

- Problem 2: After saving CMO the BIOS will hang.


----------



## leonana11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are you using the AI suite?
> 
> I set my fans in the BIOS. No problems in windows after setting them,.
> 
> Worth noticing the BIOS hangs at least in two situations (for me, happened consistently)
> 
> 1) If you're tweaking the Fan curve:
> 
> - Tweak the middle node (mid temp)
> 
> - Tweak the high node (max temp)
> 
> While doing so the BIOS hangs. The solution is to tweak the max temp first.
> 
> 2) While saving CMO's in the flash utility.
> 
> - Problem 1: Can't put any name longer than 8 letters, it will respond "NTFS format not supported" (drive was FAT32)...only a simple name will work.
> 
> - Problem 2: After saving CMO the BIOS will hang.


I'm using the qfan control in the bios. And I'm just use the preset silent or quiet setting. It worked well in 0805/07 era but now it's all random, the CPU fan can go max speed even when I'm browsing the web and idle temperature is below 30c


----------



## SaccoSVD

Did you run the fan profiler again?


----------



## gasolin

remember to click on apply for cpu,case fan 1 and 2 or else it won't save


----------



## crakej

I just re applied liquid metal - much better now. Put some on the block as well. Temps 10 degrees down on load! IBT initial test passed quite easily now - doing P95 now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm tempted with liquid metal too. What is the IHS of Ryzen made of?

What brand did you use?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Can you show us a screenshot of your temps?


----------



## gasolin

Don't use liquid metal with all types of cpu coolers, here is what happens if you don't have the right cpu cooler


----------



## SaccoSVD

I have a copper asetek cold plate, I'm aware of that. (aluminium + gallium = kaput)


----------



## crakej

I will come back to you just trying to get just under 4GHz stable - you''d think it would be easy to come down from 4 to 3.975 or 3.95 wouldn't you?

At 3.975 it ran hotter than it did at 4GHz! I have seen this before - I seem to remember 4.02 was easier than 4 on original bios. I think some cpu speeds just don't work welll at certain ram:fsb ratios. I think some ratios may produce more heat - just my thoughts - happy for someone to educate me. This was all without dropping CPU volts of 1.393 as I knew that works with 4GHz but I keep getting reboots that I don't get at 4GHz.

Temps at 4GHz were between 31 and 78 on IBT default test. Not much cooler at 3.95 - about 30 - 74, so a bit better at the high end.


----------



## nolive721

hello, looking for advice.I received my Board yesterday and will set up my new rig over the week-end. I am confused regarding chipset drivers update.

the one listed on ASUS website is very different in size https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

vs the one for "generic" X370 chipset on the AMD drivers homepage http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064

What is the one recommended to install?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> hello, looking for advice.I received my Board yesterday and will set up my new rig over the week-end. I am confused regarding chipset drivers update.
> 
> the one listed on ASUS website is very different in size https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> vs the one for "generic" X370 chipset on the AMD drivers homepage http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064
> 
> What is the one recommended to install?


AMD driver!

Amd update chipset driver, asus plays developer and update same version (with changes)... When AMD include Ryzen power plan, Asus dont include this (for example).


----------



## nolive721

thanks for that comment.still puzzled though why the ASUS driver is 1.3Gb and the AMD one even with PP and all that is only 500ishMb???


----------



## Uroborous

has anyone tried this motherboard with the ripjaws v 3200 ram?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> thanks for that comment.still puzzled though why the ASUS driver is 1.3Gb and the AMD one even with PP and all that is only 500ishMb???


ASUS package includes RAID driver and apps (for older AMD chipset versions too, I don't know why) that are over 740mb in size and some other useless packages for Ryzen, for example display driver (what the hell is it there for, we know it will be useless when APU will finally come out) that takes another 500mb, it is also compressed differently.


----------



## gasolin

Does 3200mhz cl 14 make a difference compared to 2933mhz cl 14 ram in gaming?

How low is Low Latency ram? 14?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Does 3200mhz cl 14 make a difference compared to 2933mhz cl 14 ram in gaming?
> 
> How low is Low Latency ram? 14?


That is a mighty difference. Where did you get that image?


----------



## gasolin

Here http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Here http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/


you linked this thread


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> you linked this thread


I answered your question


----------



## gasolin

Try asking chroniclard

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/2760


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> ASUS package includes RAID driver and apps (for older AMD chipset versions too, I don't know why) that are over 740mb in size and some other useless packages for Ryzen, for example display driver (what the hell is it there for, we know it will be useless when APU will finally come out) that takes another 500mb, it is also compressed differently.


its even much lighter on the AMD website than my 1st read, thanks for your advice

NAME FILE SIZE REVISION NUMBER RELEASE DATE DOWNLOAD LINK
AMD Chipset Drivers 173 MB 17.30 8/10/2017 *DOWNLOAD
Description:
Supports Windows 10/7 (32 & 64-bit)

Package Includes:
AMD Chipset Drivers
AMD Ryzen™ Balanced Power Plan
Support for AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ and AMD X399 Chipset


----------



## crakej

Sop I seem to have lost my RealTek audio - everthing seems as though it's playing, levels moving as expected, but no output. It detects when I plug in speakers or headphones. Sadly I can hear strange noise on the headphone quite quietly.

All i've done today is removed everything AMD, installed latest drivers for gpu and chipset. I also tried moving my gpu to another slot to aid airflow but it wouldn't fit. I can't imagine damaging anything - I was pretty careful and I don't see any damage. Sigh....RMA or replace with something different......or get a soundcard (have a perfectly good one, but no drivers for win 10....it's too old









Anyone else experience this?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Sop I seem to have lost my RealTek audio - everthing seems as though it's playing, levels moving as expected, but no output. It detects when I plug in speakers or headphones. Sadly I can hear strange noise on the headphone quite quietly.
> 
> All i've done today is removed everything AMD, installed latest drivers for gpu and chipset. I also tried moving my gpu to another slot to aid airflow but it wouldn't fit. I can't imagine damaging anything - I was pretty careful and I don't see any damage. Sigh....RMA or replace with something different......or get a soundcard (have a perfectly good one, but no drivers for win 10....it's too old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


if your problem is realtek audio driver. why you remove amd chipset driver? xD
our chip dont appear in realtek site but his driver work perfect.

http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

overclock might cause damage in your system/drivers (for crashes for example).

Try this. Good luck.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Sop I seem to have lost my RealTek audio - everthing seems as though it's playing, levels moving as expected, but no output. It detects when I plug in speakers or headphones. Sadly I can hear strange noise on the headphone quite quietly.
> 
> All i've done today is removed everything AMD, installed latest drivers for gpu and chipset. I also tried moving my gpu to another slot to aid airflow but it wouldn't fit. I can't imagine damaging anything - I was pretty careful and I don't see any damage. Sigh....RMA or replace with something different......or get a soundcard (have a perfectly good one, but no drivers for win 10....it's too old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Update Realtek driver from here: http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8233 works good.


----------



## crakej

Thanks for your help guys - Looks like I definitely lost my sound - not going to rma, just going to buy sound card - not ideal, but can't be without my computer....

I removed all drivers I installed before it stopped working to make sure it was none of those. Clean driver installs are always good ways to find problems. Only thing to try now is to see if it works in Linux. But I'm sure it won't. Latest drivers didn't help either









OC shouldn't affect the sound chip - it's quite isolated and bclk was not changed


----------



## SaccoSVD

Keep trying with the other drivers.

Same happened to me, but on the Line IN. With the drivers provided by ASUS. It was a mess, sometimes worked sometimes won't.

After installing the official drivers from Realtek I've had no problem anymore.


----------



## ZeNch

or try to install windows in other disk to test sound. If your sound isnt work, Sound Card is the most easy solution (but warranty is free).


----------



## spyshagg

I have assembled some ryzen systems since they released, and I had lots of issues with Corsair Vengeance kits, having switched most to Kingstone.

But right now on a brand new board + old ryzen 1800x, I am testing a troublesome kit of 2x16GB 2xR Corsair Vengeance DDR2400 (hynix) up to 3066mhz, and so far 100% stable. Working on decreasing the latency and voltage a little. But looking good for 32Gigs of 2400 memory.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Is there a TLDR about this board and ram/bios settings? things to know about?
> 
> Any specific voltages to set on the socket, mem etc? any known bugs as of 0810 bios?
> 
> This is a very long thread. Thanks


forgot about these video although it's an early bios,you might or might no enjoy them,here you go


----------



## SaccoSVD

Just found this app to save priority and affinity per app. Works in Win10

Now with Ryzen I think is good to put apps like browsers and skype away from threads 0 to 7.

Seems to help against hiccups while playing games. Facebook is specially stupid with the CPU.

http://www.start64.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4100rio-process-priority-saver&catid=70:64bit-process-management&Itemid=136


----------



## SaccoSVD

****, it won't save Chrome's affinity...the most painful of them all as if opens like 8 instances automatically.

BTW: About the inbuilt audio.

I was using it as my default source today, and leave my interface alone for apps.

Jeeezzzz! ASUS calls this "shielded"? I could hear my CPU working, specially while pushing it. What a POS.


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oOoBlackFishoOo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> HW Monitor 1.32 (newest) (20-22°C ambient)
> 
> After Power-On:
> 
> 
> while gaming:
> 
> 
> prime95 load
> [/quote
> what is your setting for overcloking and what LLC YOU USE ?
> 
> 
> 
> i kept it very simple:
> 
> RAM via DOCP
> multi at 39.25
> VCORE Manual at 1.34375V
> everything else OC related remains at stock, therefore LLC should be at Auto
Click to expand...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Can't seem to find anywhere, When M2 is used, does it disable any SATA ports ?


----------



## crakej

As far as I remember - that's one of the reasons I got this board....


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> As far as I remember - that's one of the reasons I got this board....


So it doesn't ? I keep only 4 drives connected all the time, 2x SSD and 2xHDD but all SATA ports are used for fast removal drawers and bays so I can connect backup and other OS dives fast without disconnecting any other ones. I just put in an order for *Samsung SSD 250GB 960 EVO M.2 NVMe*


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> So it doesn't ? I keep only 4 drives connected all the time, 2x SSD and 2xHDD but all SATA ports are used for fast removal drawers and bays so I can connect backup and other OS dives fast without disconnecting any other ones. I just put in an order for *Samsung SSD 250GB 960 EVO M.2 NVMe*


That doesn't make sense at first sight.
The Asus Prime X370 Pro can runs all its M2 and SATA ports at the same time, without any interference.

I have at least 1 M2, 1 SATA SSD and 4 SATA HDDs all the time, and I sometimes add up to three HDD (for backups) without any trouble.
I don't get how there could be a fight between the M2 and the HDDs.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Some MBs disable couple of SATA ports (usually 0 and 1) when M2 is used, that's why I asked about this one.


----------



## sakae48

the M.2 port will disable 1 SATA port IF you use NGFF SSD. with NVMe, you got no SATA port disabled


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Just found this app to save priority and affinity per app. Works in Win10
> 
> Now with Ryzen I think is good to put apps like browsers and skype away from threads 0 to 7.
> 
> Seems to help against hiccups while playing games. Facebook is specially stupid with the CPU.
> 
> http://www.start64.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4100rio-process-priority-saver&catid=70:64bit-process-management&Itemid=136


Because it is not a good app








Try Process Lasso - works for me. You can also try Prio but I have never used it on Windows 10 so I don't know if it still works.


----------



## crakej

Been playing with CPU speed and voltage - and finding that lower clock speeds like 3.875 are LESS reliable than higher clock speeds - check out my voltages here - and I only lost a worker after 15 mins of P95 - further than some of my slower OCs manage to get? What is going on? Losing threads is a memory issue isn't it?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Because it is not a good app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Process Lasso - works for me. You can also try Prio but I have never used it on Windows 10 so I don't know if it still works.


Yeah I eventually found Process Lasso too


----------



## gasolin

Something i wouldn't have thought i would buy, but i did (horrible expensive more than 200€ for 2x8gb)

I ordered some g skill amd 3200mhz cl 14 ram

second time i had corsaír vengeance ram that i couldn't get to run at there rated speed


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Something i wouldn't have thought i would buy, but i did (horrible expensive more than 200€ for 2x8gb)
> 
> I ordered some g skill amd 3200mhz cl 14 ram
> 
> second time i had corsaír vengeance ram that i couldn't get to run at there rated speed


I really wanna get 3200 cl14 but I got 3200 cl16 for under $60 new lol, so it's hard to convince myself to upgrade.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I really wanna get 3200 cl14 but I got 3200 cl16 for under $60 new lol, so it's hard to convince myself to upgrade.


I live in denmark,europe where prices are high and i wanted to have cl 14 ram because together with the 3200mhz
which is sort of the sweet spot wil get me most bang for the buck, i think theres a long way to getting 3600mhz cl 16 ram
to run at at that speed (not to mention 4000mhz for those nerds) mabye next year when they release ryzen 2

Some prices from a big geman store https://www.caseking.de/pc-komponenten/arbeitsspeicher/ddr4?ckFilters=1811-3979&ckSuppliers=232&ckTab=0&sSort=2

Some say fast ram is better then low cl (as long as cl is normal, i guess max 18 where manye are cl 16), someone quoted that fast ram works better with ryzen since something in the ryzen cpu is running at a high speed. I wonder if we could get ram speed to match cpu, like 3800mhz ram for a 3.8ghz oc'ed cpu if ther would be som synergy betwen ram and cpu that makes it extra fast?


----------



## weyburn

Yeah I mean normally it was like $150, for my kit, but Amazon messed up and ended up giving me a new kit for essentially $60. I bought a used kit from them for like $100, then they messed up their storage and I had to wait 2 weeks until they decided to send me a new one along with $40 in credit. So I can't complain haha


----------



## leonana11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are you using the AI suite?
> 
> I set my fans in the BIOS. No problems in windows after setting them,.
> 
> Worth noticing the BIOS hangs at least in two situations (for me, happened consistently)
> 
> 1) If you're tweaking the Fan curve:
> 
> - Tweak the middle node (mid temp)
> 
> - Tweak the high node (max temp)
> 
> While doing so the BIOS hangs. The solution is to tweak the max temp first.
> 
> 2) While saving CMO's in the flash utility.
> 
> - Problem 1: Can't put any name longer than 8 letters, it will respond "NTFS format not supported" (drive was FAT32)...only a simple name will work.
> 
> - Problem 2: After saving CMO the BIOS will hang.


Thanks for the advice.

I had it again last night, I found some posts here talked about the same issue. As you mentioned it more like a auto fan curve error.

I'm now doing full manual curves in the bios for all my fans. Hope it does not happen again. I'll update at a later time.

Too bad that this mb has this many glitches. I was not an Asus fan before this board and I guess may still not be one. :/


----------



## FlashFir

My OC and optimized default, NON-OC has been black screening after idling within Windows 10 overnight or sometimes when I walk away to nap... I'm not sure what causes this behavior as it didn't happen before.

Power reset button resets NumLock light but other than that I get absolutely no response from the keyboard, power button (even hard holding it down) and I have to flip the switch on my PSU. What do you guys think this could be? I guess running a MemTest overnight would tell me if it's memory/cpu/mobo related?

Not sure... I've dealt with this before and I think maybe I should just switch power supplies for testing purposes? Ugh. Even if it didn't freeze up I might very well have the same issue.

Have a SeaSonic M12II 520 and my spare XFX seems to be calling me but I hope yall have a better idea of something to do. I don't want to rip everything out and breadboard it.

This is after I got my AM4 mounting kit from Noctua.


*EDIT IT SEEMS IT'S ASUS SOFTWARE

Going to go test and verify... "software shouldn't cause it to hang" *it does*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/3100_100#post_26290438*


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> My OC and optimized default, NON-OC has been black screening after idling within Windows 10 overnight or sometimes when I walk away to nap... I'm not sure what causes this behavior as it didn't happen before.
> 
> Power reset button resets NumLock light but other than that I get absolutely no response from the keyboard, power button (even hard holding it down) and I have to flip the switch on my PSU. What do you guys think this could be? I guess running a MemTest overnight would tell me if it's memory/cpu/mobo related?
> 
> Not sure... I've dealt with this before and I think maybe I should just switch power supplies for testing purposes? Ugh. Even if it didn't freeze up I might very well have the same issue.
> 
> Have a SeaSonic M12II 520 and my spare XFX seems to be calling me but I hope yall have a better idea of something to do. I don't want to rip everything out and breadboard it.
> 
> This is after I got my AM4 mounting kit from Noctua.
> 
> 
> *EDIT IT SEEMS IT'S ASUS SOFTWARE
> 
> Going to go test and verify... "software shouldn't cause it to hang" *it does*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/3100_100#post_26290438*


-Power plan? (Ryzen?)
-Set bios to default settings>save>Set your OC profile>save>test
-Memtest at boot, if this dont show problems...
-Try with more vCore

in my opinion this issue is Ram or need more vCore (or PLL but i dont use this and i dont recommend raise it much).

Ps: Do you see "events viewer"? (Windows) (Maybe it is some driver that is failing)

OHHHH SORRY!!! i dont read your EDIT >.<

Yes! Asus software have much issues... i reinstall this to use Fan Xpert and my pc show me black screen, dont lights in my keyboard and dont respond his power button... yes.. im idi*t... This happened to me today and I do not consider.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> My OC and optimized default, NON-OC has been black screening after idling within Windows 10 overnight or sometimes when I walk away to nap..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm not sure what causes this behavior as it didn't happen before.
> 
> Power reset button resets NumLock light but other than that I get absolutely no response from the keyboard, power button (even hard holding it down) and I have to flip the switch on my PSU. What do you guys think this could be? I guess running a MemTest overnight would tell me if it's memory/cpu/mobo related?
> 
> Not sure... I've dealt with this before and I think maybe I should just switch power supplies for testing purposes? Ugh. Even if it didn't freeze up I might very well have the same issue.
> 
> Have a SeaSonic M12II 520 and my spare XFX seems to be calling me but I hope yall have a better idea of something to do. I don't want to rip everything out and breadboard it.
> 
> This is after I got my AM4 mounting kit from Noctua.
> 
> 
> *EDIT IT SEEMS IT'S ASUS SOFTWARE
> 
> Going to go test and verify... "software shouldn't cause it to hang" *it does*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/3100_100#post_26290438*


It's AI Suite. Get rid of that crap and learn to do all from the BIOS. It's not as hard. Use Easy Mode to set your fans (run the profiler first in advanced mode "monitoring tab")

Easy mode gives you a graphical curve you can edit easier than in the advanced mode. Pretty much like in the AI suite.

Ah...yeah CPUz too


----------



## lb_felipe

Please, help me to do a moderate overclock.

I'm in possession of a Noctua NH-U14S, so now I can play overclock (I hope so).

My CPU is AMD Ryzen 7 1700. I'd like to keep the dynamic clock and Vcore. I know nothing about P-States, Zen-States, etc.

Links to tutorials or whatever are welcome.

My setup:

AMD Ryzen 7 1700 (YD1700BBAEBOX)
ASUS PRIME X370-PRO
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING 8G
Crucial MX300 525GB (CT525MX300SSD1)
Corsair Carbide 400Q (CC-9011100-WW)
Corsair RM550x (CP-9020090-NA)
Noctua NH-U14S
Noctua NM-AM4-UxS
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonana11*
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I had it again last night, I found some posts here talked about the same issue. As you mentioned it more like a auto fan curve error.
> 
> I'm now doing full manual curves in the bios for all my fans. Hope it does not happen again. I'll update at a later time.
> 
> Too bad that this mb has this many glitches. I was not an Asus fan before this board and I guess may still not be one. :/


I have had atleast 4 asus mb's now on my 5th asu mb (i7 860 or 870, i7 4790k, amd fx 8300 and i5 6600k/i7 7700k) My Z97 gaming pro i thought it was called, had the best fan software,easy to adjust and did go as low as they could run infact under rated specs, z170 gaming pro 1 time rma but they (all of my asus mb's) did run stable when not pushed to the limit, my short flirt with msi showed me that other mb's than asus can also be good and stable.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Please, help me to do a moderate overclock.
> 
> I'm in possession of a Noctua NH-U14S, so now I can play overclock (I hope so).
> 
> My CPU is AMD Ryzen 7 1700. I'd like to keep the dynamic clock and Vcore. I know nothing about P-States, Zen-States, etc.
> 
> Links to tutorials or whatever are welcome.
> 
> My setup:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 1700 (YD1700BBAEBOX)
> ASUS PRIME X370-PRO
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
> MSI GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING 8G
> Crucial MX300 525GB (CT525MX300SSD1)
> Corsair Carbide 400Q (CC-9011100-WW)
> Corsair RM550x (CP-9020090-NA)
> Noctua NH-U14S
> Noctua NM-AM4-UxS
> Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200
> Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM
> Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM


Theres a cmo file somewhere mabye the one who made it can link to, than yo can try one users setting in the bios to see if that would work, as i remember he also have a ryzen 7 1700 (atleast a 8 core ryzen)

4.0ghz settings (couldn't upload it here) https://www.dropbox.com/s/xw8pi0gsydxd6kb/Sacco%204ghz.CMO?dl=0


----------



## bardacuda

@lb_felipe

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/


----------



## MishelLngelo

Have anybody try automatic OC thru AI Suite. I let it do it just for loughs and it settled to 3.96GHz at 1.395v. I also had some troubles with it in W10 Insider 16273 installation, it kept on shutting computer down after few minutes of running. After cleaning it away and a reinstall with newest version, it's working OK.


----------



## crakej

I haven't tried that (yet).

I've always used AISuite, and I was blaming it ealier for black screens etc, but it's fine under most circumstances. Part of the reason I use it is that I like to be able to change my fan profile depending on what I'm doing.

I may experiment more with the OCing ability of this to save me some reboots.

Still having cold boot issues with this bios


----------



## crakej

I have noticed while OCing, that VID can end up being different every time you boot. So one time it will be 1.325, next 1.344 and the next 1.319. I understand Ryzen does not use tables to select VID, but was a little surprised that identical settings produced different VID. It doesn't need to be a particularly high OC either.

I can only assume that the system makes some calculations based on power draw when we boot up, which probably explains this difference. Anyone else noticed this, and is there a way to fix it?


----------



## nolive721

put my rig together today and having some annoying issues already with the 1600 stock cooler (rattling noise when ramping up from 1300 to 1500rpm) and also speedfan not reading any of the MB sensors except GPU and HDD

my BIOS is very old 0604, what people recommends as safe update, the very latest one on ASUS homepage? I am planning to OC both CPU and Ram (corsair 3200, wish me luck...) in teh coming week.

thanks in advance

Olivier


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> put my rig together today and having some annoying issues already with the 1600 stock cooler (rattling noise when ramping up from 1300 to 1500rpm) and also speedfan not reading any of the MB sensors except GPU and HDD
> 
> my BIOS is very old 0604, what people recommends as safe update, the very latest one on ASUS homepage? I am planning to OC both CPU and Ram (corsair 3200, wish me luck...) in teh coming week.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Olivier


I just recently updated to the newest 0810 and it's been allowing my ram to run the DOCP profile. That to me is an improvement over any of the previous as none would allow it.

Only thing that stinks is that board says ram kit is actually 2133 not the 2666 that it is supposed to be.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I have noticed while OCing, that VID can end up being different every time you boot. So one time it will be 1.325, next 1.344 and the next 1.319. I understand Ryzen does not use tables to select VID, but was a little surprised that identical settings produced different VID. It doesn't need to be a particularly high OC either.
> 
> I can only assume that the system makes some calculations based on power draw when we boot up, which probably explains this difference. Anyone else noticed this, and is there a way to fix it?


As long as it's stable, as i allready have said, my pc is stable (not oc'ed to it's limit), so no need to worry about some small fluctuation


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm doing OC now without DOCP and still can't make the change from Cl16 to CL15 at 2933MHz as it's supposed to be. *KHX300015D4/8GX*. All programs show that it should be 15-17-17-17-39-65.


----------



## spyshagg

My 1800x isn't downclocking. Its not oced. Every option set to AUTO in bios except DOCP for ram.

Its actually permanently in XFR clocks 3700mhz with some cores boosting to 4100 occasionally

Any ideas?


----------



## gasolin

S skill flare x 3200mhz cl 14 stable, i did how ever dispite the asus QVL list saying no D:O:C i had to enable it

tRC is again to high


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> My 1800x isn't downclocking. Its not oced. Every option set to AUTO in bios except DOCP for ram.
> 
> Its actually permanently in XFR clocks 3700mhz with some cores boosting to 4100 occasionally
> 
> Any ideas?


Set power plan to performance at min and mac cpu usage to 100% , you m,ight also have to disable power saving


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Set power plan to performance at min and mac cpu usage to 100% , you m,ight also have to disable power saving


I just figured it out. Its the Ryzen Balanced power plan that is keeping my cpu at max XFR clocks. When switching to "power saving" it downclocks correctly


----------



## MishelLngelo

So why the hell Cl15 wouldn't "take" ? It's in XMP for this RAM but it stubbornly sits at 16 !!!! I set it for 15 but it doesn't do it. I can change everything else but that.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> So why the hell Cl15 wouldn't "take" ? It's in XMP for this RAM but it stubbornly sits at 16 !!!! I set it for 15 but it doesn't do it. I can change everything else but that.


Have you tried enabling/disabling GearDown mode ? I think one of them only allows "even" numbers.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Have you tried enabling/disabling GearDown mode ? I think one of them only allows "even" numbers.


Yes tried both and everything else I could think of. It just wouldn't conform to XMP, auto or manually. I scoured internet for data on this RAM and they all say same, even Thaiphoon. I got some improved RAM scores by going to 16-16-16-16-39-56-1T though. How about other RAM makes and models, do they stick to XMP ? I'm sure that BIOS reads XMP right it just wouldn't completely implement it.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I have noticed while OCing, that VID can end up being different every time you boot. So one time it will be 1.325, next 1.344 and the next 1.319. I understand Ryzen does not use tables to select VID, but was a little surprised that identical settings produced different VID. It doesn't need to be a particularly high OC either.
> 
> I can only assume that the system makes some calculations based on power draw when we boot up, which probably explains this difference. Anyone else noticed this, and is there a way to fix it?


I don't have this behavior. Using 40x multiplier in bios and 0.2V offset for CPU I always end up with the same voltage.


----------



## mat9v

Something to think about:
http://techreport.com/news/32459/amd-ships-revised-ryzen-cpus-with-a-compile-bug-fix
How could that affect stability - if while testing for stable overclock with various tools we are actually stumbling on this corner case and failing tests? We don't actually know if it is due to OC stability and maybe higher voltage helps with such cases - so how would a CPU without the error tolerate the same OC and what voltage would it require? My CPU is from week 14 and falls within those unlucky early ones.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=new-ryzen-fixed&num=1 - here is how to identify the CPU production week - unfortunately it requires looking at the CPU "face" so if you did not take a picture.... you must remove a cooler from CPU.
I already contacted AMD customer support and I'm waiting for their reply. I wonder if their replacement efforts extends to customers in Poland...


----------



## MishelLngelo

That's gonna be pretty difficult to prove with ordinary SW. Like that bug with first Intel Pentium.


----------



## leonana11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yes tried both and everything else I could think of. It just wouldn't conform to XMP, auto or manually. I scoured internet for data on this RAM and they all say same, even Thaiphoon. I got some improved RAM scores by going to 16-16-16-16-39-56-1T though. How about other RAM makes and models, do they stick to XMP ? I'm sure that BIOS reads XMP right it just wouldn't completely implement it.


they will not. I've tried several C15 memory kit on my build, they will do 16-15-15-35 if you turn Geardown mode on but that's as far as it gets.


----------



## gasolin

look at the qvl or buy g skill flare x ryzen ram


----------



## MishelLngelo

I was just informed that Ryzen doesn't work with odd Cl numbers. Got it working with 2933MHz, Cl 14-15-15-15-39-56 and memory scores went up 10%+. Wonder what other improvement I can make to tighten it up even more.


----------



## gasolin

i would say 14 14 14 14 34 is even although it always seems like tRC is the wrong value


----------



## naz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I was just informed that Ryzen doesn't work with odd Cl numbers. Got it working with 2933MHz, Cl 14-15-15-15-39-56 and memory scores went up 10%+. Wonder what other improvement I can make to tighten it up even more.


it does but you have to disable geardown mode


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> it does but you have to disable geardown mode


Nope, didn't help any.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> My OC and optimized default, NON-OC has been black screening after idling within Windows 10 overnight or sometimes when I walk away to nap..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm not sure what causes this behavior as it didn't happen before.
> 
> Power reset button resets NumLock light but other than that I get absolutely no response from the keyboard, power button (even hard holding it down) and I have to flip the switch on my PSU. What do you guys think this could be? I guess running a MemTest overnight would tell me if it's memory/cpu/mobo related?
> 
> Not sure... I've dealt with this before and I think maybe I should just switch power supplies for testing purposes? Ugh. Even if it didn't freeze up I might very well have the same issue.
> 
> Have a SeaSonic M12II 520 and my spare XFX seems to be calling me but I hope yall have a better idea of something to do. I don't want to rip everything out and breadboard it.
> 
> This is after I got my AM4 mounting kit from Noctua.
> 
> 
> *EDIT IT SEEMS IT'S ASUS SOFTWARE
> 
> Going to go test and verify... "software shouldn't cause it to hang" *it does*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/3100_100#post_26290438*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's AI Suite. Get rid of that crap and learn to do all from the BIOS. It's not as hard. Use Easy Mode to set your fans (run the profiler first in advanced mode "monitoring tab")
> 
> Easy mode gives you a graphical curve you can edit easier than in the advanced mode. Pretty much like in the AI suite.
> 
> Ah...yeah CPUz too
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> My OC and optimized default, NON-OC has been black screening after idling within Windows 10 overnight or sometimes when I walk away to nap... I'm not sure what causes this behavior as it didn't happen before.
> 
> Power reset button resets NumLock light but other than that I get absolutely no response from the keyboard, power button (even hard holding it down) and I have to flip the switch on my PSU. What do you guys think this could be? I guess running a MemTest overnight would tell me if it's memory/cpu/mobo related?
> 
> Not sure... I've dealt with this before and I think maybe I should just switch power supplies for testing purposes? Ugh. Even if it didn't freeze up I might very well have the same issue.
> 
> Have a SeaSonic M12II 520 and my spare XFX seems to be calling me but I hope yall have a better idea of something to do. I don't want to rip everything out and breadboard it.
> 
> This is after I got my AM4 mounting kit from Noctua.
> 
> 
> *EDIT IT SEEMS IT'S ASUS SOFTWARE
> 
> Going to go test and verify... "software shouldn't cause it to hang" *it does*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/3100_100#post_26290438*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Power plan? (Ryzen?)
> -Set bios to default settings>save>Set your OC profile>save>test
> -Memtest at boot, if this dont show problems...
> -Try with more vCore
> 
> in my opinion this issue is Ram or need more vCore (or PLL but i dont use this and i dont recommend raise it much).
> 
> Ps: Do you see "events viewer"? (Windows) (Maybe it is some driver that is failing)
> 
> OHHHH SORRY!!! i dont read your EDIT >.<
> 
> Yes! Asus software have much issues... i reinstall this to use Fan Xpert and my pc show me black screen, dont lights in my keyboard and dont respond his power button... yes.. im idi*t... This happened to me today and I do not consider.
Click to expand...

I don't use AI Suite 3 to make edits... I just installed it cause it was a utility. It didn't blackscreen overnight yesterday but I can't uninstall, but exiting it and setting it not run on startup... Freaking ASUS... Thankfully it was that simple so now back onto the stability train and finding out if I'm really limited to 3.8ghz or if I can go higher as SaccoSVD kindly posted before.

Quote:


> I'm sure you can go better than that, try:
> 
> Set your RAM at stock speed first. You'll deal with that later.
> 
> *TPUII first* (it seems to help under the hood), the system will reboot and set your CPU freq and vcore.
> 
> Then proceed to change these:
> 
> CPU multiplier: 40
> vcore: 1.412v or 1.418v (no problem with that)
> SOC: 1.1v (no need for more, unless you wanna push RAM later)
> *LLC3 (until confirmed safe, LLC5 and LLC4 can be dangerous)*
> Phase: Extreme (helps running VRM cooler)
> 
> Test with OCCT Linpack (automatic, 5min, 90% RAM) that'll push your CPU enough to see any instability.
> 
> If with those settings you cannot run stable, rise the vcore to 1.425v (your absolute max) and if that doesn't work then lower the CPU multiplier to 3.95 or lower until you get stable. Most likely you're gonna be able to run at 4Ghz.
> 
> Your temps should not exceed 85c (80c max peak is ok)
> 
> Now, if you're running stable try pushing your RAM. You might be lucky to OC it, but is a much harder (complex) feat than CPU OC if your RAM won't go faster than rated at first.


*@Sacco

*

why is 1.425 the max? Why not closer to 1.45v? Seems that's the absolute safe max it seems.
LLC5 seems to keep the vcore rock solid which is desirable, please explain how LLC4/5 are dangerous?
Thanks for the holistic post, very useful to summarize knowledge I partially know, do know, and don't know.


----------



## SaccoSVD

*why is 1.425 the max? Why not closer to 1.45v? Seems that's the absolute safe max it seems.*

I think the absolute max changed over time, no? The last time I heard or searched about that it was 1.425v (also advised by AMD)...I doubt 1.45v will harm your CPU much (I guess you never know) so yeah, that could be the new "absolute max"... to me it makes no sense to go there. Most Ryzen go 4Ghz around 1.4v (mine graciously 1.375 in this BIOS) and need an absurd high voltage for 4.1Ghz.... which is actually weird...mine as I said, 4Ghz at 1.375v super stable, and is a insta crash at 4.1Ghz 1.44v which makes me believe there is a wall created by the system needing to mature...call me crazy, but I have the feeling maybe we'll be running at 4.2 or over once those "bugs" are ironed out. To me it seems the chip runs cold enough to go higher than 4Ghz don't we agree?










I suspect a lot has to do with general bugs and lack of compatibility and optimization (all that is ongoing)

*LLC5 seems to keep the vcore rock solid which is desirable, please explain how LLC4/5 are dangerous?*

We are not sure of that anymore.

What I've measured with the Multimeter at the socket showed a big overshot at LLC4 and 5. At LLC5 it was alarming how high it went. I find LLC3 the best compromise.

I was advised against LLC4 and 5 early on in april by the guys who ran tests and know way more than me.

Someone else, I believe Lermite ran a series of tests showing LLC5 as harmless, and no peaks. Yet I (personally) cannot be sure 100% of that.

Also, someone said the VRM runs cold. I went and made some measurements on the back of the board with my temp gun and they were around 90c and climbing.

The point for me is.

1) I have no second confirmation of absence of peaks. i must be sure if I wanna use LLC5

2) I don't see why one should stress the VRM with LLC5 if you don't really need more than LLC3

*Thanks for the holistic post, very useful to summarize knowledge I partially know, do know, and don't know.*

Thank you. Still, take all with a grain of salt


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> S skill flare x 3200mhz cl 14 stable, i did how ever dispite the asus QVL list saying no D:O:C i had to enable it
> 
> tRC is again to high


now you may try Stilt's 3200 "fast" settings: 14-13-13-28 (they are somewhere in ROG Crosshair VI overclocking tread)


----------



## Lermite

I, too, have measured the temperature of the VRM from the back of the motherboard with a infrared thermomether.
While Intel Burst Test in maximal mode was stress my CPU at 3,9 Ghz with 1.30325V, I got up to 100° (on the third VRM from the bottom).

Yesterday, I mounted a thermal probe at the exact place I've measured these 100°, to monitor this temps through HWiNFO.
But I found out that since the bios 0810, the "Temperature 4" matches almost exactly the value of my thermal probe where the CPU is loaded.

I've used the same stress test (IBT in max mode) with LLC 5 then with LLC 1.
The temperatures of the VRM were almost the same during both tests, and they would have been exactly the same if I might set the same voltage but the available values for the offset didn't allow it..









"En charge" means "During load".
"Consommation" means "Input power", but their values are too close in regard of the watt meter accuracy: their can be considered equal.

It's another proof that the LLC level has nothing to do with the stress level of the VRM.
This stress depends on the core and soc voltages, and their current which depends on the CPU load.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That's gonna be pretty difficult to prove with ordinary SW. Like that bug with first Intel Pentium.


nope - it is easy as hell (unfortunatelly, mine is also affected - going to RMA it







)
there are ready to use scripts to validate it (I believe there is also even live USB distro for that)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> now you may try Stilt's 3200 "fast" settings: 14-13-13-28 (they are somewhere in ROG Crosshair VI overclocking tread)


Here is my version of "The Stilt 3200 fast" timings, with a few subtimings tightened:


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> the "Temperature 4" matches almost exactly the value of my thermal probe where the CPU is loaded.


Temp 4 here doesn't go any higher than 55c

I concur with you in the fact the VRM seems to heat up as much under LLC3 than LLC5 (those are the ones I tried) so they don't seem to heat more or less depending on the LLC level. Thanks for trying LLC1


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Temp 4 here doesn't go any higher than 55c
> 
> I concur with you in the fact the VRM seems to heat up as much under LLC3 than LLC5 (those are the ones I tried) so they don't seem to heat more or less depending on the LLC level. Thanks for trying LLC1


The explanation of my "Temperature 4" could come from what I've done to my VRM heatsinks today.
I mounted them closer to the VRM, touching them, and I've replace the silicone chewing-gum (1.3 m of thickness) by a good thermal paste. I struggle to fond the right words to explain it but these heatsinks are now mounted like if they was on a CPU.
My VRM are 11° colder during a heavy stress test.

Perhaps the built-in thermal probe works better because of the closer heatsink.

Unfortunately, I've realized the Temperature 4 matched my own thermal probe only after I modify the heatsinks. I don't know if these temperature were the same before because I didn't monitor Temperature 4 yet.

I was too lazy to test every LLC levels so I've just chosen the extreme ones


----------



## replikant0815

Lermite, SaccoSVD, were you guys able to get any meaningful readings on what can be set up in the VRM+DIGI submenu apart from LLC? I heard one of you mentioning setting to "optimized" reduces or spreads temps among the vrm components?

It would be lovely if someone with suitable equipment could run some tests on how these settings manifest themselves in power consumption and heat distribution.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Would be actually useful to measure the CPU Power Phase Control.


----------



## saygram

Does the max CPU-voltage concern the typical value under load you would see in a monitor like CPU-Z/HWMonitor or the peak CPU-voltage registered during a load session?

I can't use manual VCORE as the motherboard downclocks the processor to 15.5 MHz. Which offset voltage values would correspond to the maximum of 1.425 V?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saygram*
> 
> Does the max CPU-voltage concern the typical value under load you would see in a monitor like CPU-Z/HWMonitor or the peak CPU-voltage registered during a load session?


CPU-Z is unable to display the true Vcore.
HWiNFO shows it but under the name "CPU VDD". "CPU Vcore" displays the same value than CPU-Z's, the one the motherboard provides to the CPU while the Vcore is the voltage the cores get finally.

So, you should get rid of these apps and replace them by HWiNFO and Ryzen Timing Checker.

HWiNFO display much more values, especially in "Sensors only" mode), is more reliable and convenient.
Ryzen Timings Checked must be the only app able to display all the timings of the RAM, and not only the main ones.

Under HWiNFO, the Vcore is named "CPU Core Voltage (VDI2 TFN)". It's located in the CPU section.
The stability of an overclock profile depends on this values while the CPU is under the heaviest load, because without the highest LLC level, this voltage to drops under load because of the voltage loss between the VRM and the CPU cores.

The useless value named "VDDCR CPU" is the one that displays CPU-Z. Its simply has to be ignored.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Would be actually useful to measure the CPU Power Phase Control.


I totally agree.

I've read that "Extreme" spreads more efficiently the load between the VRMs than "Optimized", but I'd like to be sure about this.

As your infrared thermometer is more accurate than mine, you are the best suited to do these measurements.

Perhaps I'll try to do mine anyway this afternoon but two feedbacks would be better than only one so, please, don't let me work alone


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> nope - it is easy as hell (unfortunatelly, mine is also affected - going to RMA it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> there are ready to use scripts to validate it (I believe there is also even live USB distro for that)


Could you please link any ? My 1600x is one from first batch and judging by measurements that are all over the place it may be affected.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Found some interesting settings for my Kingston KHX300015D4/8GX, here's some fast tests I made.
BGS enabled

BGS disabled

BGS/Alt no difference.
If I leave it as DOCP dictates, scores are at low 1800s. So much for DOCP/XMP reading by BIOS and Asus staff.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Here is my version of "The Stilt 3200 fast" timings, with a few subtimings tightened:


Does it giv anything?

I hav always had tRC higher than rated and setting it to stock value for the mhz it wouldn't start as fare as i remember


----------



## MishelLngelo

How low can it go ? Cl12


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Does it giv anything?
> 
> I hav always had tRC higher than rated and setting it to stock value for the mhz it wouldn't start as fare as i remember


Tightened timings give better performance: higher speeds and lower latency.

tRC is one of the numerous timings that determine the RAM performance.

A single wrongly set parameter about the RAM can prevent to boot or cause stability issues.

At first, I never managed to make my RAM stable at 3200 Mhz, even with very loosened timings.

I've finally found out that my B-Die Samsung Single Rank need:
- Bank Group Swap: disabled
- Bank Group Swap Alt: enabled
- ProcODT: 53,3 ohms
- Command Rate: 1T
- CLDO_VDDP: 943 mV (this value depends on each setup CPU-RAM)
- Vsoc: 0.95V
- Vdram: 1.35V
- VTTDDR: 0.68V

Then, the Stilt's 3200 timings worked fine, with a flawless stability.

I kept on playing with the timings, trying to tighten them even more and I found out a few of them might be.
The result is the timings I've just posted.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> How low can it go ? Cl12


Do you know there is many more timings than the few ones displayed by CPU-Z?


----------



## gasolin

my score, i wouldn't go much lower since my cpu is not stable if ram is not stable, workers keep stopping in prime 95


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Tightened timings give better performance: higher speeds and lower latency.
> 
> tRC is one of the numerous timings that determine the RAM performance.
> 
> A single wrongly set parameter about the RAM can prevent to boot or cause stability issues.
> 
> At first, I never managed to make my RAM stable at 3200 Mhz, even with very loosened timings.
> 
> I've finally found out that my B-Die Samsung Single Rank need:
> - Bank Group Swap: disabled
> - Bank Group Swap Alt: enabled
> - ProcODT: 53,3 ohms
> - Command Rate: 1T
> - CLDO_VDDP: 943 mV (this value depends on each setup CPU-RAM)
> - Vsoc: 0.95V
> - Vdram: 1.35V
> - VTTDDR: 0.68V
> 
> Then, the Stilt's 3200 timings worked fine, with a flawless stability.
> 
> I kept on playing with the timings, trying to tighten them even more and I found out a few of them might be.
> The result is the timings I've just posted.


My ram is already in 50000's in read but 75.2ns in latency, L2 cache 1.1 ns (aida64 trial)


----------



## gasolin

Setting tRAS to 28 made Latency a litle bit lower but my read went under 50000mb might be tRC of 73 that is to high Aida64 say 48 at 3200mhz


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Do you know there is many more timings than the few ones displayed by CPU-Z?


Of course I do, this one was just handy at the time and I wasn't touching anything else but those values.


----------



## SaccoSVD

About CPU Power Phase.

I could compare Standard vs Extreme. (I assume in the manual list is "normal" vs "ultra fast")

Now, here's this pic I did with some regions I measured from behind the board:

Measured with a Voltcraft multimeter (-2/2 accuracy) 3cm from the surface and lower than the laser spot for more accurate readings.



All this at LLC3

*CPU Power phase control = Extreme:*

A1 and B1 were generally hotter. A4 and B3 noticeably colder.

At idle:


A1: 51c peak 50.2 avg
A2: 51c
A3: 51c
A4: 48.6
B1: 47c on first mosfet, 44c on second mosfet.
B2: 44c
B3: 42c

Load OCCT Linpack AVX:


A1: 93.7c peak. 90c avg. Lowest 87c
A2: 88c
A3: 80c
A4: 77c
B1: 77c
B2: 53c
B3: 47c

*CPU Power phase control = Standard.*

These I measured after getting the system cool again (even blowing air on the board to make sure the chips aren't hot from the last push)

Idle:


A1: 54c
A2: 54c
A3: 53c
A4: 51c
B1: 51c
B2: 45c
B3: 45c

Load:

This time my machine crashed after some minutes. Which is very interesting. That might be the answer why my system is stable with such a low vcore.

This time A2 seems to be the hottest area:

Temps were rising around 80c on A1, but A2 was already at 88c...the pattern shown was consistent as it climbed up. A3 was a bit lower than A2 too at all times and A4 colder than all the rest.

Couldn't test the SOC, but that probably didn't change.

I any case, temps were all too close to call a winner....seems like Phase Control changes who gets hotter (works more) but generally speaking the hottest are around the 94c mark at full load.

I believe Standard was a bit hotter than Extreme at idle by about 3c. I made sure the temps were climbing after blowing air.

By the time the machine crashed I did a scan from A4 to A1. I only remember 91 at A1, and remember A2 was a bit hotter.

The main difference seems to be not in temps (according to my findings), but the Extreme setting allows you to OC with lower vcore.


----------



## mat9v

Maybe you could try lowering OC to something like 3.8Ghz to get more results without system crashing? It is possible that temps would stabilize after a time and present clearer picture? I always thought that extreme forced all phases to work while standard allowed system to turn off phases at idle when full power was not needed.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah I might do that.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I could compare Standard vs Extreme. (I assume in the manual list is "normal" vs "ultra fast")
> 
> Now, here's this pic I did with some regions I measured from behind the board:
> 
> Measured with a Voltcraft multimeter (-2/2 accuracy) 3cm from the surface and lower than the laser spot for more accurate readings.


The blocks drawn on this images are on coils (or inductances, I dont know the right english word for it), not the VRM that are under the huge heatsinks.

The measures at idle aren't very talkative because the VRM temperatures are slow to raise and even slower to lower. A gap of a few degrees can come from the number of minutes spent after a stress test or a reboot

The crash during the test of "Standard" is sad because it ruins your interesting comparison, but thanks for the try.

I'll try this set of measurements soon. The results will be less accurate because of my cheap thermometer but as my setup is stable with every VRM settings, I should be able to compare Standard, Optimized, Extreme and Manual Ultra Fast.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The blocks drawn on this images are on coils (or inductances, I dont know the right english word for it), not the VRM that are under the huge heatsinks.
> 
> The measures at idle aren't very talkative because the VRM temperatures are slow to raise and even slower to lower. A gap of a few degrees can come from the number of minutes spent after a stress test or a reboot
> 
> The crash during the test of "Standard" is sad because it ruins your interesting comparison, but thanks for the try.
> 
> I'll try this set of measurements soon. The results will be less accurate because of my cheap thermometer but as my setup is stable with every VRM settings, I should be able to compare Standard, Optimized, Extreme and Manual Ultra Fast.


Those coils are called "Chokes" and are part of oscillatory circuit. They get somewhat less hot than regulating chips but still have whole current going thru them. Wires in those coils are relatively thick and so shouldn't get hot as much.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Took the measurements again at load. Settings 3.8Ghz / LLC3 / Phase control Standad and Extreme. 4min under OCCT Linpack AVX.

SOC 1.15v and LLC Auto, Phase to Extreme. (HWinfo reports 1.137v)

This time I double checked to read from the hottest spots. Which are the ones behind the heatsink. (my image was just a guide)

Phase set to Standard:

Across the CPU VRM:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Across the SOC VRM:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Phase set to Extreme:

Across the CPU VRM:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Across the SOC VRM:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












RAM slots were always at 45c during load, and 41 at idle.

So. The temps didn't vary significantly. At Extreme is about 4c (with margin of error) cooler. At least that confirms they indeed run a bit cooler, which probably mean less stressed at Extreme (but the name suggests otherwise)

To me, it definitely makes a difference between a stable OC at 1.375v or not. To me at least, rule of thumb is CPU Phase Control set to Extreme.


----------



## gasolin

I have it on stock my ryzen 1600 runs at 3.8ghz with vcore on aut, i think i would never get heat problems, sind im not close to any limit


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Took the measurements again at load...


Thanks.
Your results tend to confirm that Extreme spreads more efficiently the load (and the heat) among the VRM.

I yet have to compare Extreme to Optimized but I'm already almost sure I'll keep the Extreme setting.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I totally agree.
> 
> I've read that "Extreme" spreads more efficiently the load between the VRMs than "Optimized", but I'd like to be sure about this.
> 
> As your infrared thermometer is more accurate than mine, you are the best suited to do these measurements.
> 
> Perhaps I'll try to do mine anyway this afternoon but two feedbacks would be better than only one so, please, don't let me work alone


I thought I remember reading that ASUS' "Optimized" VRM phase control implemented "load shedding" That implies that not all of the VRM's are active at all times but only enabled when the load demands. I think that only "Extreme" phase control keeps all VRM's active at all times. That would respond the fastest and most stably to constant heavy loads.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I thought I remember reading that ASUS' "Optimized" VRM phase control implemented "load shedding" That implies that not all of the VRM's are active at all times but only enabled when the load demands. I think that only "Extreme" phase control keeps all VRM's active at all times. That would respond the fastest and most stably to constant heavy loads.


So for a hardcore gamer that uses ryzen for competitive gaming it's extreme,right?

Are there any hardcore hardcore gamers that use ryzen?


----------



## Keith Myers

I don't know of any gamers personally. But I do know a ton of heavy distributed computing users who are running Ryzen and the Prime Pro under 24/7 100% loaded and overclocked systems like myself.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> So for a hardcore gamer that uses ryzen for competitive gaming it's extreme,right?
> Are there any hardcore hardcore gamers that use ryzen?


Sure there are, after all if you are playing CS:GO, Overwatch or any other similar game and getting 400fps+ (like me) at FHD then there is no reason NOT to use Ryzen. After all serious gamer often save their gameplays and work on video editing, and I'm not talking about youtubers but gamers that share with friends or teammates.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Sure there are, after all if you are playing CS:GO, Overwatch or any other similar game and getting 400fps+ (like me) at FHD then there is no reason NOT to use Ryzen. After all serious gamer often save their gameplays and work on video editing, and I'm not talking about youtubers but gamers that share with friends or teammates.


what gpu, i only get 150-200fp in 3440x1440 100hz msi gtx 106 gaming x 6gb

what games have an advantage over intel quad core cpu's ?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I thought I remember reading that ASUS' "Optimized" VRM phase control implemented "load shedding" That implies that not all of the VRM's are active at all times but only enabled when the load demands. I think that only "Extreme" phase control keeps all VRM's active at all times. That would respond the fastest and most stably to constant heavy loads.


Interesting.
The Optimized mode could results in concentrating the load on a few VRM while other are sleeping, making them hotter than in Extreme mode where the load is spread among all of them.


----------



## replikant0815

Thanks for all the science Sacco and Lermite!

Soo, these rather unspectacular differences seem to allow the conclusion that extreme mode doesn't have any downsides compared to default but increases stability I guess?

You guys think it could be interesting measuring manual 300kHz vs. 600kHz switching frequencies? The idea would be to find a baseline of the potentially biggest difference in power consumption and heat.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> what gpu, i only get 150-200fp in 3440x1440 100hz msi gtx 106 gaming x 6gb
> what games have an advantage over intel quad core cpu's ?


FHD not 3-4K







and GPU is [email protected]
Anyway, as far as I know there are no games that will favor even OC'ed 1800X over fastest Intel CPUs so it's a NO on the advantage front. Over 7700K OC'ed to 5Ghz.... look at this review - https://www.techspot.com/review/1450-core-i7-vs-ryzen-5-hexa-core/ - it may not be the best but it lends some interesting data.
Here is also something to read https://www.techspot.com/review/1348-amd-ryzen-gaming-performance/ - it is 4 days after Ryzen debut so not hi speed memory and no optimizations








The only thing is that Ryzen is in most cases fast enough to play games perfectly well if you play games in 300+ fps territory.


----------



## Keith Myers

Actually I labelled incorrectly. It is "phase shedding" and was explained back in March on the ROG Crosshair VI Hero overclocking thread by [email protected]
Phase Shedding


----------



## nolive721

confused and starting to be dispaoointed by my move to AMD side.Dont want this to sound like a rant, maybe some of you went through the same issues.

I flashed my MB from factory fitted BIOS 0604 to 0805 and could get my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 to run at 3066 posting and stable during stress testing.I was pleased

then, silly me, I decided to flash the latest BIOS available, 0810, to try if I could reach the RAM rated 3200Mhz and coudlnt post at all

well, I said OK, lets flash back 0805 BIOS and run at 3066Mhz again at least. wrong. Now the RAM wont post beyond the standard DDR4 2133Mhz,.... crazy!

Sorry but I need assistance what could have gone wrong

I also found out now trying to do some gaming test that my AMD RX480 is not recognised in the BIOS

because Speedfan was not working, I was planning to control my fans speed from Qfan control in the BIOS through CPU AND GPU temps synchronization, well I cant then.

On top of that, GPU-Z or STRIXX OC software are showing in Windows my GPU load at 16% during heavy gaming lol) how can I fix that if there are Polaris cards owners here?

On a final note, my "sleep" and "wake up" keys on my keyboard have no function anymore. I am coming from Gigabyte Z97 MB/G3258 CPU and it was working perfectly fine then.Is there a setting I am missing somewhere in teh BIOS to get that back?

Maybe related note, I noticed that running Ryzen balanced mode in Windows 10 (I am running Creator edition), there is no "sleep" available when I hit Windows Start/Power on teh desktop.Can that be related?


----------



## bardacuda

For RAM stability at higher frequencies, you may need to change CLDO_VDDP, and adjust SOC and VDDR upwards.

Maybe try 1.1V SOC and 1.4V VDDR and if it doesn't post, then try playing with CLDO_VDDP. Very small increments can have an effect, and adjusting it may need to be lowered rather than raised.

For the GPU issue, make sure it has stock BIOS and is seated properly in the slot and that the PEG power connector is on proper.


----------



## SaccoSVD

*well, I said OK, lets flash back 0805 BIOS and run at 3066Mhz again at least. wrong. Now the RAM wont post beyond the standard DDR4 2133Mhz,.... crazy!*

Did you reset CMOS after flashing back? I would.

*I also found out now trying to do some gaming test that my AMD RX480 is not recognised in the BIOS*

Are those normally controllable from BIOS? I know my GTX doesn't show up here.

*
On top of that, GPU-Z or STRIXX OC software are showing in Windows my GPU load at 16% during heavy gaming lol) how can I fix that if there are Polaris cards owners here?
*

Did you try HWInfo? GPUz here works fine. But again, GTX owner.

*
On a final note, my "sleep" and "wake up" keys on my keyboard have no function anymore. I am coming from Gigabyte Z97 MB/G3258 CPU and it was working perfectly fine then.Is there a setting I am missing somewhere in teh BIOS to get that back?*

Should be there. Unless you disabled some S states in the BIOS. (which you don't need to) Here sleep works like a charm while in my old Intel it always made it crash.

*Maybe related note, I noticed that running Ryzen balanced mode in Windows 10 (I am running Creator edition), there is no "sleep" available when I hit Windows Start/Power on teh desktop.Can that be related?
*

So sleep shows up if you select other profile?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> For RAM stability at higher frequencies, you may need to change CLDO_VDDP, and adjust SOC and VDDR upwards.
> 
> Maybe try 1.1V SOC and 1.4V VDDR and if it doesn't post, then try playing with CLDO_VDDP. Very small increments can have an effect, and adjusting it may need to be lowered rather than raised.
> 
> For the GPU issue, make sure it has stock BIOS and is seated properly in the slot and that the PEG power connector is on proper.


I just checked that in the BIOS. What is the safe range? how do you enter negative numbers? "-" in the numpad didn't seem to decrease the value or enter a minus symbol.


----------



## replikant0815

@nolive721

Welcome to the red side. I'm a total Intel fanboy and was at a point regretting a brand new platform with teething problems, But Ryzen ain't so bad, quite the opposite.

CMK16GX4M2B3200C16

Can you send your ram back and pick another kit? That kit likely works terribly with Ryzen. That **** is overbinned hynix by the looks of it and it is unlikely you get 3200 out of it. I hope it was cheap, then keep it.


----------



## bardacuda

@SaccoSVD

Honestly I don't know







I reset my system to stock some time ago and haven't tried OCing again yet since that option became available.
I'm waiting to get all my testing/tweaking done with my Polaris cards and move them over to a dedicated rig (and hopefully get a more finalized AGESA 1.0.0.7 BIOS) before I OC the system again.


----------



## nolive721

thanks for your replies

I haven't cleared up CMOS, I will do so indeed to see if that has any effect. To get my RAM to work at 3066, I just increased the DRAM voltage to the recommended 1.35V and that was it

regarding my GPU, I have indeed a modded BIOS running the card now so I will revert back to pure RX480 stock and see if that fixes the recognition as well as GPU load issue

and yes HWINFO shows proper GPU load but I need more than just this tool for my GPU OCing and Fans control as I mentioned

regarding "sleep" I didnt alter any S states in teh BIOS now, juts increase Vcore to 1.33V and diable SMT to get my 1600 running at 3.8Ghz. I will check the other Windows power modes for that topic

thanks again for your quick help


----------



## bardacuda

You can run a modified BIOS but you may have to patch the driver to ignore the BIOS signature check.

https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher

For more info check the Polaris BIOS editing thread.


----------



## SaccoSVD

*disable SMT to get my 1600*

Wouldn't that make it score way less everywhere? Or you need it for a certain game?


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> .... there is no "sleep" available when I hit Windows Start/Power on teh desktop.Can that be related?


If you disable SMT this removes Sleep function I notice. The Bios warning message - "WARNING - S3 is NOT SUPPORTED on systems where cores/threads have been removed/disabled."

S3, commonly referred to as Standby, Sleep, or Suspend to RAM (STR).


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> You can run a modified BIOS but you may have to patch the driver to ignore the BIOS signature check.
> 
> https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher
> 
> For more info check the Polaris BIOS editing thread.


I do.I am on this thread, my modded BIOS and divers are patched with atidkmag. As I said, will try to revert back to pure stock tonight


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> If you disable SMT this removes Sleep function I notice. The Bios warning message - "WARNING - S3 is NOT SUPPORTED on systems where cores/threads have been removed/disabled."
> 
> S3, commonly referred to as Standby, Sleep, or Suspend to RAM (STR).


Oh thanks, that would explain it then.I will confirm that tonight after work


----------



## nolive721

feel like a newbie, sorry sanity check needed to reset the MB

1)Switch off PSU and unplug the cord
2) remove the CMOS battery and leave it for few minutes
3) short cut the RTC jumpers for few seconds
4) put back CMOS battery
5) plug back cord and switch on PSU

thats right?


----------



## lb_felipe

I think I can get stable using the following sets:

CPU -> 38.75 x 100 MHz @ 1.3875V
LLC3
VRM Extreme

SoC -> @1.2V
LLC3
VRM Extreme

Is it safe for 24/7 full load?

Using AIDA64 (4 first rows selected) it seems stable over roughly an hour. I wish it rock solid stable full load 24/7. So I will be testing with AIDA64 for days in search of any error. For me, it is really stable if it behaves, with those clocks and voltages, as an Ryzen 7 1700 @ stock. I need to know wheter the parameters above are safe.


----------



## sakae48

the SoC is kinda worrying. i recommend 1.1v max


----------



## gasolin

Impressive how much vcore ryzen with 8 core need's

My 1600 at 3,8ghz is on aut CPUID HWMonitor and xpu-z shows different vcore wher xpu-z shows max 1.275 and often it never stay at 1.264 with all on aut


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Impressive how much vcore ryzen with 8 core need's
> 
> My 1600 at 3,8ghz is on aut CPUID HWMonitor and xpu-z shows different vcore wher xpu-z shows max 1.275 and often it never stay at 1.264 with all on aut


try hwinfo for readings. it's more accurate than cpu-z afaik.
my 1700x needs 1.368v for 3.7GHz


----------



## gasolin

I think it's rather impresseive less than 1.275 volt at 3.8ghz, 0.100 volt more for less than 0.1ghz more on a 8 core seemes like alot, even with a bit more cores,threads


----------



## mat9v

Actually Ryzen does need a lot of voltage to go up there. SkylakeX CPUs need 1.2V or thereabout for 4.3-4.5Ghz and most of them happily work at 4Ghz with 1.1V. That does not say much about power use, just the voltages. Intel chips eat more at 3.8Ghz then Ryzen after all but with lower voltages. It all comes from how production process is tuned for high frequency or low power use.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I think it's rather impresseive less than 1.275 volt at 3.8ghz, 0.100 volt more for less than 0.1ghz more on a 8 core seemes like alot, even with a bit more cores,threads
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


that's quite impressive. also the temp seems good. what cooler did you use?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> that's quite impressive. also the temp seems good. what cooler did you use?


I only did the test about 30 sec or so to see vcore, the temps goes up to 70c after mabye 1-2 min

Cooler Master Hyper 212 led turbo with 2 NF-P12PWM fan at 650 rpm,limit is 65 c, i can't set it to a higher temp before it start's going up in rpm, case fan 3 NF-A14ULN and a stock hyper 412s fan next to my psu at 5 volt


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I only did the test about 30 sec or so to see vcore, the temps goes up to 70c after mabye 1-2 min
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 led turbo with 2 NF-P12PWM fan at 650 rpm,limit is 65 c, i can't set it to a higher temp before it start's going up in rpm, case fan 3 NF-A14ULN and a stock hyper 412s fan next to my psu at 5 volt
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey that's not bad at all! mine went up to 78C w/ noctua NH-U12P + Nidec ultraflo fan! i wonder why? high enough vcore?


----------



## gasolin

High enough vcore?

stock cooler (wrait spire) stock speed 66c in prime 95 small fft, cooler master hyper 212 led turbo stock fans 60 c


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> High enough vcore?
> 
> stock cooler (wrait spire) stock speed 66c in prime 95 small fft, cooler master hyper 212 led turbo stock fans 60 c


yes. i'm running on 1.368v on 3.7GHz compared to your 3.8GHz @ 1.27v. i haven't tried on stock speed yet. i'm curious w/ my high temp..


----------



## gasolin

to much vcore, mabye 2 of the same fans with the same static pressure

i don't use manually voltage since it will make my cpu run at 1.5ghz


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> to much vcore, mabye 2 of the same fans with the same static pressure


there the problem goes.. i need that high vcore to be stable at intensive load








I use 3.8mmH2O 250CFM rated fan for the CPU. no good enough?


----------



## Lermite

I wonder if all of you guys speak about the same Vcore.
The only true Vcore, the one the stability depends on, is the "Core Voltage (VDI2 TFN) in HWiNFO, "CPU VDD (Node 0)" in HWMonitor while the CPU is on the heaviest load.

This voltage during idle and the one set in the bios depend on the LLC level and the voltage droop so they may not be compared between two computers.


----------



## sakae48

my SVI2 TFN is 1.37v on load w/ LLC3. voltage on socket were around 1.36 if i'm not wrong


----------



## gasolin

My bios also say around 1.250 volt


----------



## lb_felipe

What field in HWINFO should I see to see the voltage of my Ryzen? am seeing to VDDCR CPU hoping it does not hit 1.45+V. Am I doing right? Or are those SVI2 fields the right ones? Sorry, but I am too noob about that platform.


----------



## gasolin

It did go a little over 1.275 but stay most of the time around 1.275volt

today it's a bit hot in denmark, that's why the temps are over 70 c
(can't really hear my 2 noctua fans in my define r5, if i can only hear my self breathing i might be able to hear the fans in prime 95 small fft)


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> What field in HWINFO should I see to see the voltage of my Ryzen? am seeing to VDDCR CPU hoping it does not hit 1.45+V. Am I doing right? Or are those SVI2 fields the right ones? Sorry, but I am too noob about that platform.


for vcore, yes SVI2 is the on-chip voltage probe. VDDCR were measured by board's SIO voltage probe. SVI2 usually reads lower than VDDCR since there's resistance between the board and the CPU die


----------



## Lermite

The Vcore in HWiNFO, that must be read when the CPU is on the heaviest load:


----------



## gasolin

Now i got even lower vcore using the latest HWInfo non beta LOL


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> What field in HWINFO should I see to see the voltage of my Ryzen? am seeing to VDDCR CPU hoping it does not hit 1.45+V. Am I doing right? Or are those SVI2 fields the right ones? Sorry, but I am too noob about that platform.


SVI2 are the most accurate.


----------



## sakae48

wow.. i somehow managed to lower my vcore on 37.5x to 1.2875v. I just remembered i was playing w/ SoC voltage a month ago from 1v to 1.1v. seems like it helps a lot!
now, i just need to replace my intake fan w/ another nidec fan to keep the airflow at least close to neutral. my intake fans couldn't keep up w/ my CPU fan airflow on high load. i dont want a dusty PC


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> feel like a newbie, sorry sanity check needed to reset the MB
> 
> 1)Switch off PSU and unplug the cord
> 2) remove the CMOS battery and leave it for few minutes
> 3) short cut the RTC jumpers for few seconds
> 4) put back CMOS battery
> 5) plug back cord and switch on PSU
> 
> thats right?


1/2/4/5 yes (5 to 10 minutes)
3 is with power on pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I think I can get stable using the following sets:
> 
> CPU -> 38.75 x 100 MHz @ 1.3875V
> LLC3
> VRM Extreme
> 
> SoC -> @1.2V
> LLC3
> VRM Extreme
> 
> Is it safe for 24/7 full load?
> 
> Using AIDA64 (4 first rows selected) it seems stable over roughly an hour. I wish it rock solid stable full load 24/7. So I will be testing with AIDA64 for days in search of any error. For me, it is really stable if it behaves, with those clocks and voltages, as an Ryzen 7 1700 @ stock. I need to know wheter the parameters above are safe.


try with prime95, Aida dont test very well your oc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> the SoC is kinda worrying. i recommend 1.1v max


0.9 is default
1.1 recommend to some rams
1.2 max recommend

i need 1.2v in soc to 3200mhz in my rams


----------



## crakej

I'm just waiting for a couple of EK-Furious Vardar FF5-120's to arrive. Was going to get one to put at the back and blow in some cold air, but I'm going to put them on my rad. Won't have to use them at full speed so not worried about noise, just want to shift the air better and theses have a much higher static pressure than the fans that come with my masterliquid 240.


----------



## nolive721

thanks for the people who helped

enable SMT fixed my @[email protected] problems and keys on keyboard function again.

flashing my stock RX480 BIOS got GPU load and all monitoring in TRIXX reliable again in line with what HWINFO shows
the card is recognized in the BIOS as AMD GPU but I cant find a way to access the GPU temp in QFAN so I still cant synchronize my case fans through CPU and GPU temp reading simultaneously like Speedfan allows to

I might consider the ASUS AI suite solution if this is any good for that purpose?

getting to access the MB battery and reset the whole thing to get back to RAM OCing now.....


----------



## bardacuda

I don't think the motherboard BIOS can read GPU temp and control system fans. You would probably need some software that runs within the OS after the display driver is loaded to do that, but I don't know what software that would be. I've never tried AISuite and other uses have reported that it causes instability....so you could try it but it might give you more problems than it's worth.


----------



## gasolin

Use msi afterburner really easy to use and works with all gpu's


----------



## nolive721

yep I had a bad experience with my Z97N board and the Gigabyte software,was a mess.until I found Speedfan which was giving me full control on my rig cooling. will try AI suite and uninstall if it doesnt work well


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Use msi afterburner really easy to use and works with all gpu's


problem is not GPU fan control but all my case fans to synchronize with BOT CPU and GPU temps

i dont see MSI AB allowing this afaik


----------



## bardacuda

If afterburner can control system fans that's news to me as well.


----------



## gasolin

BOT? Each casefan you can only set speed after one thing, how the hell is a case fan surpose to set the speed after cpu and gpu, i mean it's not the same temperature it fluctuate to much.


----------



## gasolin

msi afterburner is only for the gpu


----------



## bardacuda

Then why suggest it?


----------



## gasolin

I must have read it wrong,.

In the bios you can chose multiple sources but not gpu


----------



## sakae48

I don't have asus card but i guess, you can control the chassis fan in sync w/ GPU temp if you have an asus card. just my guess


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I wonder if all of you guys speak about the same Vcore.
> The only true Vcore, the one the stability depends on, is the "Core Voltage (VDI2 TFN) in HWiNFO, "CPU VDD (Node 0)" in HWMonitor while the CPU is on the heaviest load.
> 
> This voltage during idle and the one set in the bios depend on the LLC level and the voltage droop so they may not be compared between two computers.


For HWMonitor, what is the CPU VCORE at top for then? Since the CPU VDD is the correct one as u say, just confused why theyd have 2 showing


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> For HWMonitor, what is the CPU VCORE at top for then? Since the CPU VDD is the correct one as u say, just confused why theyd have 2 showing


In HWMonitor:
- "CPU VDD" is the true Vcore, the one at the CPU cores
- "CPU VCORE" is only the voltage the VRM provide to the CPU for its cores, a meaningless value. The matching one in HWiNFO is "VDDCR CPU".

The gap between these two voltages is the voltage droop between the VRM and the CPU cores.


----------



## FlashFir

This thread has so much going on ... lol hard to keep up.


BIOS 0810 - is it worth upgrading from 0807
Is it safer to run 1.41v @ LLC 5 *or* 1.45v vDroop load to 1.419v @ LLC3? Basically higher idle voltage is more desirable? Or constant voltage at a lower level?

I'm using offset and Lermite seems to indicate LLC5 is fine.

The rumors were still that it's fine.
Quote:


> It's another proof that the LLC level has nothing to do with the stress level of the VRM.
> This stress depends on the core and soc voltages, and their current which depends on the CPU load.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/3500_100#post_26306970


Sacco says that might be true but still not sure...

Quote:


> *LLC5 seems to keep the vcore rock solid which is desirable, please explain how LLC4/5 are dangerous?* ~FlashFir
> 
> We are not sure of that anymore.
> What I've measured with the Multimeter at the socket showed a big overshot at LLC4 and 5. At LLC5 it was alarming how high it went. I find LLC3 the best compromise.
> 
> I was advised against LLC4 and 5 early on in april by the guys who ran tests and know way more than me.
> Someone else, I believe Lermite ran a series of tests showing LLC5 as harmless, and no peaks. Yet I (personally) cannot be sure 100% of that.
> Also, someone said the VRM runs cold. I went and made some measurements on the back of the board with my temp gun and they were around 90c and climbing.
> 
> The point for me is.
> 1) I have no second confirmation of absence of peaks. i must be sure if I wanna use LLC5
> 2) I don't see why one should stress the VRM with LLC5 if you don't really need more than LLC3
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/3500_100#post_26306896



Provided I'm doing the right thing... I'm hitting a wall at 3.85ghz or so even with 1.45v which seems unfortunate for a 1700...

Unless I'm missing something other than setting SOC voltage to 1.1v
I have my memory running on Auto, so it's @ the 2100mhz setting and the timings are loosened to CL15 when my RAM is rated for 14, so that shouldn't be the issue... might very well just be my chip? :<


----------



## weyburn

I want to buy some RGB fans and connect it to the asus aura software... anyone using any fans that work well as case fans that also work with the software? Also any tips or information?

I can't find any real informatino about this, been looking for a while lol... does the controller hub plug into the rgb header and allow you to control the lighting through the software?


----------



## Lermite

I've again took too much time to get some measures.

The idea is SaccoSVD's. I've just pushed it a bit further: measuring the temperature of each VRM during a stress test, with several VRM settings.

I modified Power Phase Control and Switching Frequency, always for both CPU and SOC.
My thermometer is cheap. Its resolution is only 1° and its accurate must be much worse.

I names each VRM like this, as seen from the front side of the board):










The values (°C):










According to the lack of accuracy or my thermometer, the Power Phase Control has no effect on VRM temperatures.
Two possible explanations:
- When the CPU is fully loaded, all the VRM must be working. Perhaps a lighter load would have shown some load spreading differences.
- As I modded the heatsinks of my VRM to improve their thermal dissipation, perhaps the heat is shared more efficiently between the VRM, erasing the effect of the load spreading on the temperatures.

But the Switching Frequency appears to have an unexpected effect on all the VRM temperatures.
300 KHz instead of 600 kHz reduces the CPU VRM temperatures by 5°, the SOC VRM ones by 2° and the global input power by a few watts (my Watt meter also lacks accuracy).

SaccoSVD, as you have a better thermometer than mine, could you compare the temperatures of the VRM depending on the Switching Frequency: 300 and 600 kHz?

As I got a crash during the test with my usual parameters (Extreme 600 kHz), I've finally kept Manual Ultrafast 300 kHz that looks at least as stable while saving some power.


----------



## crakej

Thanks Lermite - very useful information!

I was running more tests on cpu only OC - no ram OC. CPU is running at 4GHz, 1.375v (SVI2). Happily ran P95 for over 4 hours. So why am I having problems when adding memory OC? Can it really just be the extra volts I need on SoC to get the memory to OC? Is my cooling not sufficient for both? I can run mem OC without CPU OC easily as well....


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I was running more tests on cpu only OC - no ram OC. CPU is running at 4GHz, 1.375v (SVI2). Happily ran P95 for over 4 hours. So why am I having problems when adding memory OC? Can it really just be the extra volts I need on SoC to get the memory to OC? Is my cooling not sufficient for both? I can run mem OC without CPU OC easily as well....


There should be no link between the CPU stability and the RAM's.

Did you raise the Load Line Capability (CPU and SOC) to at least 130%?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> There should be no link between the CPU stability and the RAM's.
> 
> Did you raise the Load Line Capability (CPU and SOC) to at least 130%?


That's what I thought, but adding ram OC with higher SoC does bring slightly higher temps, but it shouldn't be enough to make things fail.......I should be able to run my RAM OC with this CPU OC right?

Just going to change my power settings as advised above to save a few watts......yes, I have LLC5 on CPU and LLC4 on SoC both with 130% over current.


----------



## gasolin

If ram timing.cl is not stable workers stops in prim3 95 as soon as you set cl,timings to something stable no workers stop in prime 95

Start at stock speed and work you way up with both ram and cpu


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Just going to change my power settings as advised above to save a few watts......


Please take care: a lower frequency save some power, but a higher frequency improves the stability, especially the SOC switchng frequency on the RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> yes, I have LLC5 on CPU and LLC4 on SoC both with 130% over current.


These setting looks totally fine to me. The issue probably comes from elsewhere.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Please take care: a lower frequency save some power, but a higher frequency improves the stability, especially the SOC switchng frequency on the RAM.
> These setting looks totally fine to me. The issue probably comes from elsewhere.


so keep switching frequency at 600 for SoC then? and manual ultrafast on both?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> so keep switching frequency at 600 for SoC then? and manual ultrafast on both?


Yes, you should try Manual Ultrafast on both, 300 kHz to the CPU, and 600 kHz to the SOC.


----------



## crakej

right....going to do that and turn on docp as my starting point for ram which will be 3200 1.4v, CL19 - last time this failed.....


----------



## crakej

Yep - can't get through IBT default run with docp on.....trying out P95 now. It is setting SoC at 1.081 which is higher than I usually have it, but then i've still not got stable ram OC







Temps only went 1 degree higher than without ram OC....

Edit: and P95 failed after about 15 mins - black screen/reboot


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> BOT? Each casefan you can only set speed after one thing, how the hell is a case fan surpose to set the speed after cpu and gpu, i mean it's not the same temperature it fluctuate to much.


Speedfan despite its very poor UI was actually capable to achieve this very effectively as long as you learned how to set it up but unless the developper is willing to work on AM4 based mobo, I am out of luck

I am reading ASUS AI suite is creating lots of issues with its OCing settings indeed so I will try to restrict its usage to fan control only and see how it goes

have people experienced NZXT CAM software which is supposed to be a speedfan alternative? some googling is showing me that its having issues with ryzen as well.

I am feeling now that either AMD didnt share with developers enough ahead of the CPU release or the software developers didnt believe AMD will generate such a good CPU architecture and didnt put enough efforts upfront and people like me coming from INTEL rigs are going through the same issues


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks Lermite - very useful information!
> 
> I was running more tests on cpu only OC - no ram OC. CPU is running at 4GHz, 1.375v (SVI2). Happily ran P95 for over 4 hours. So why am I having problems when adding memory OC? Can it really just be the extra volts I need on SoC to get the memory to OC? Is my cooling not sufficient for both? I can run mem OC without CPU OC easily as well....


I have a theory that possible not fully stable. When I put my CPU overclock back on stock settings and run stress tests I notice the CPU utilisation graphs are completely flat line not with peaks or tiny dips. In your screenshot of CPU utilisation it is not completely flatline so I suspect not fully stable my guess.

Example stress test when my CPU on stock (not overclocked):



*Update*: Ignore my statement above. I think my graphs are flatline because I have core performance boost enabled (bios default) and windows doesnt display the graph correctly.

Below is graph I have with core performance boost disabled and I also get tiny dips so your graphs look fine. My bad.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> I have a theory that possible not fully stable. When I put my CPU overclock back on stock settings and run stress tests I notice the CPU utilisation graphs are completely flat line not with peaks or tiny dips. In your screenshot of CPU utilisation it is not completely flatline so I suspect not fully stable my guess.
> 
> Example stress test when my CPU on stock (not overclocked):


SMT is enabled?

Try to reset your bios to default settings and try again your settings...I had OC fails and OC stable settings... with same settings. (Bios may fail if you have some reboots or cold boots)


----------



## os4321

updated my previous post.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I want to buy some RGB fans and connect it to the asus aura software... anyone using any fans that work well as case fans that also work with the software? Also any tips or information?
> 
> I can't find any real informatino about this, been looking for a while lol... does the controller hub plug into the rgb header and allow you to control the lighting through the software?


Any help?


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> BOT? Each casefan you can only set speed after one thing, how the hell is a case fan surpose to set the speed after cpu and gpu, i mean it's not the same temperature it fluctuate to much.
> 
> 
> 
> Speedfan despite its very poor UI was actually capable to achieve this very effectively as long as you learned how to set it up but unless the developper is willing to work on AM4 based mobo, I am out of luck
> 
> I am reading ASUS AI suite is creating lots of issues with its OCing settings indeed so I will try to restrict its usage to fan control only and see how it goes
> 
> have people experienced NZXT CAM software which is supposed to be a speedfan alternative? some googling is showing me that its having issues with ryzen as well.
> 
> I am feeling now that either AMD didnt share with developers enough ahead of the CPU release or the software developers didnt believe AMD will generate such a good CPU architecture and didnt put enough efforts upfront and people like me coming from INTEL rigs are going through the same issues
Click to expand...

Uninstall it and don't use it in windows, it blackscreens @ idle for me. Why are you asking about fan stuff? Just adjust it in BIOS instead of using the in windows software...


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> I mean I dont think @crakej is fully stable. When I do stress test on stock CPU default non-overclock I see my CPU graphs are flat line, but in @crakej screenshot CPU graphs there is tiny dips. This is only my guess.


Set all to manual vs reset bios dont is the same if your Bios had problems. (i had stability problems with "X" oc profile but if i reset my bios and set this OC profile this work perfect!)

In your graph SMT dont work properly (in my opinion)


----------



## nolive721

as I mentioned, BIOS settings in QFAN control allows multi sources input yes but NOT include GPU temp

While Gaming, I used to set my case fans to adjust their speed via PWM through both CPU AND GPU temps triggers.Speedfan was really perfect for that so you can get both cooling and noise levels under your control

AI suite offers this option but seems to be unstable as you are also confirming


----------



## pannalicour

Hi guys i am new. In have a 1700 with a asus prime x370 pro board. For the ddr4 part i have a Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK8GX4M2A2133C13, 2133 mhz. I know it isnt a great memory but can ik overclock it and how much?

Thx!


----------



## gasolin

Why did you buy 2133mhz ram when you want to oc them?

Why not just buy 3000 or 3200mhz ram?

The price difference is that big that it would be better to buy the slower ram


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pannalicour*
> 
> Hi guys i am new. In have a 1700 with a asus prime x370 pro board. For the ddr4 part i have a Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK8GX4M2A2133C13, 2133 mhz. I know it isnt a great memory but can ik overclock it and how much?
> 
> Thx!


Well, you have what you have








First thing would be, using Typhoon burner software, to check what hardware is in your memory, especially what brand is memory chip. If it is Hynix, search the thread for screenshots from people using Hynix chips and look for their timings. Write them down. In bios, at firs leave memory speed alone, but change memory timings to those that people have set, save, reboot and enter bios again. Now increase SoC voltage to 1.1V, save, reboot and again enter bios. Increase memory speed by 1 step, save, reboot start system, do some testing. If it works, increase memory speed again and test and so on. You can also set in Digi+ menu in bios, memory LLC to 3 or 5 to get more stable voltage to memory chips.
Good luck overclocking


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Set all to manual vs reset bios dont is the same if your Bios had problems. (i had stability problems with "X" oc profile but if i reset my bios and set this OC profile this work perfect!)
> 
> In your graph SMT dont work properly (in my opinion)


Hmmmm.....how strange. P95 has always been like this for me.......i think!

Edit: It's because i'm also watching TV on my browser. Something i should be able to do without upsetting anything......surely?


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Hmmmm.....how strange. P95 has always been like this for me.......i think!
> 
> Edit: It's because i'm also watching TV on my browser. Something i should be able to do without upsetting anything......surely?


I have a theory but not sure yet what Im thinking is if I run stress tests that use up to system RAM limit e.g. Aida64, Realbench (16GB test), etc., when I try and do other things like open up web browsers, my system starts to get slow and mouse freezes, then the stress test comes back with instability detected error message.

I have a page file (currently set to 8GB), I'm thinking when I open extra things after the stress test started (that takes to system RAM limit), the page file starts to get used causing the slow down and then the stress test sees this as instability.

I ran Realbench 16GB test and had this problem happen when opening up chrome after about 5 mins. Then I restart my machine and ran the test without opening new things and the test passed 1 hour no errors.

I dont know what is the normal behaviour. I imagine page file will cause the system to be slow down but maybe this slow down also cause the stress test to fail thinking it is not stable.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> I have a theory but not sure yet what Im thinking is if I run stress tests that use up to system RAM limit e.g. Aida64, Realbench (16GB test), etc., when I try and do other things like open up web browsers, my system starts to get slow and mouse freezes, then the stress test comes back with instability detected error message.
> 
> I have a page file (currently set to 8GB), I'm thinking when I open extra things after the stress test started (that takes to system RAM limit), the page file starts to get used causing the slow down and then the stress test sees this as instability.
> 
> I ran Realbench 16GB test and had this problem happen when opening up chrome after about 5 mins. Then I restart my machine and ran the test without opening new things and the test passed 1 hour no errors.
> 
> I dont know what is the normal behaviour. I imagine page file will cause the system to be slow down but maybe this slow down also cause the stress test to fail thinking it is not stable.


This is a very good point! Even if you're not using all the ram in the stress test, loading other things always makes windows use the page file. Testing now.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> This is a very good point! Even if you're not using all the ram in the stress test, loading other things always makes windows use the page file. Testing now.


Edit: just passed IBT default test straight away! Definitely something in this, but I am still having odd failures like frefox crashing or flash crashing but these could be due to other things I guess.

I'm going to have another look at my event logs see if I can see anything...


----------



## lb_felipe

Is Ryzen 7 1700 with 1.394V (Max.) on SVI2 TFN read by HWiNFO64 safe for 24/7 full lod?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Is Ryzen 7 1700 with 1.394V (Max.) on SVI2 TFN read by HWiNFO64 safe for 24/7 full lod?


That should be fine as it's the voltage the cpu is receiving.


----------



## crakej

So firefox just faulted on me, but that could be firefox... also noticing these in my event viewer......

Performance power management features on processor 10 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> That should be fine as it's the voltage the cpu is receiving.


Thanks.

What is the max safe voltage on that field? I am getting 3.9GHz with that voltage, so I'm consider push more on the voltage field in order to get 4+GHz.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So firefox just faulted on me, but that could be firefox... also noticing these in my event viewer......
> 
> Performance power management features on processor 10 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.


This one happens when you have balanced power plan but in BIOS you have forced static multiplier. I have them too - they just mean that you can't lower cpu frequency because it is disabled in bios. I did not have them when I was using Zenstates and bios was on auto.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> That should be fine as it's the voltage the cpu is receiving.


it will be slightly lower, i guess. as long as you didn't hammer it w/ high LLC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> What is the max safe voltage on that field? I am getting 3.9GHz with that voltage, so I'm consider push more on the voltage field in order to get 4+GHz.


1.45v is my maximum allowed for this chip. above 4GHz just doesn't worth your time on Ryzen. the efficiency jumps to the hills above that point. take a look on hwbot submissions. some of them needs more than 1.45v even 1.5v


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> What is the max safe voltage on that field? I am getting 3.9GHz with that voltage, so I'm consider push more on the voltage field in order to get 4+GHz.


You can safely go to 1.425V on SVI2 TFN CPU voltage, but take care to keep temps low - it is important not to overheat CPU on high voltages as it speeds up pathways degradation.


----------



## naz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> This one happens when you have balanced power plan but in BIOS you have forced static multiplier. I have them too - they just mean that you can't lower cpu frequency because it is disabled in bios. I did not have them when I was using Zenstates and bios was on auto.


what's the benefit of fixed multi compared to p-states?


----------



## SaccoSVD

To me there is no real benefit. I think there would be if all cores downclocked. But since is good to have at least one core at full speed the feeding vcore remains the same.

Temps didn't change a single bit here after months testing with P states and didn't see any noticeable power savings.


----------



## MishelLngelo

FF 55.03 is not their most stable version, it croaked on me few times already but it leaves a message when it does.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> what's the benefit of fixed multi compared to p-states?


Probably some increased stability in OC at the cost of an increase in power use in idle situations.
I mean, if you have a lot of background apps running, even if it is a smallest portion of CPU time for each app (for example Skype, Teamviewer, some background ftp service, maybe AMD RAID controller app that runs Apache service in a background, some other apps like a printer or sound control utility) you can expect up to 10W power use more in idle compared to using P-states. Only on completely clean system with no background tasks you will have no difference. For me with all those mentioned apps (and more) idle power use at 4Ghz (forced in bios) is jumping from 80 to 90W and with Zenstates it hovers about 75W with dips to 72W. That is why I finally chose to go back to Zenstates despite having to increase CPU voltage back to 1.412V for fully stable 4Ghz.
It would take a lot of measuring how forced [email protected] impacts max power use during various loads compared to Zenstates [email protected]


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> FF 55.03 is not their most stable version, it croaked on me few times already but it leaves a message when it does.


I'm glad it's not just me then - they're starting to disable all 'old' addons as well which is not helping me....


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Probably some increased stability in OC at the cost of an increase in power use in idle situations.
> I mean, if you have a lot of background apps running, even if it is a smallest portion of CPU time for each app (for example Skype, Teamviewer, some background ftp service, maybe AMD RAID controller app that runs Apache service in a background, some other apps like a printer or sound control utility) you can expect up to 10W power use more in idle compared to using P-states. Only on completely clean system with no background tasks you will have no difference. For me with all those mentioned apps (and more) idle power use at 4Ghz (forced in bios) is jumping from 80 to 90W and with Zenstates it hovers about 75W with dips to 72W. That is why I finally chose to go back to Zenstates despite having to increase CPU voltage back to 1.412V for fully stable 4Ghz.
> It would take a lot of measuring how forced [email protected] impacts max power use during various loads compared to Zenstates [email protected]


What do you mean by 'forced' ?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> What do you mean by 'forced' ?


Sorry, I was not clear enough. In bios I just selected 40X multiplier and voltage offset (not in P-States, but in Advanced settings). That forces CPU to always remain at 4Ghz.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Sorry, I was not clear enough. In bios I just selected 40X multiplier and voltage offset (not in P-States, but in Advanced settings). That forces CPU to always remain at 4Ghz.


Only if your power plan is set to performance and minimum and maximum cpu usage is set to 100%


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Only if your power plan is set to performance and minimum and maximum cpu usage is set to 100%


Nope - when in bios multiplier is selected by hand (and not in P-states) then any power plan looses the ability to set minimum and maximum cpu usage and the cpu is forced to always work with set multiplier. HWiNFO shows always the same frequency and even CPU-Z only shows one multiplier in place of some range of possible states.


----------



## crakej

Some success at last! I have here 4GHz 3200CL14 fast timings. I've changed the Stilts timings very slightly - the Stilt uses tWTRL=12 and tWR=10. I have found (on my sammy b-die) that tWR need to be double tWTRL - so far this has always amounted to 12, 24 for me to get stable. I guess this is a difference between the CH6 and the Prime Pro?

Well this works for me - and check out my Latency - sub 70ns! There is hope!

The other thing I was getting wrong was overvolting my cpu - I decided to keep dropping the voltage on it until it stopped working which is how I found stability at 4GHz with 1.387v. Thank you to all who have been helping me out with invaluable information!











Now - how to get 3333 working!


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> it will be slightly lower, i guess. as long as you didn't hammer it w/ high LLC
> 1.45v is my maximum allowed for this chip. above 4GHz just doesn't worth your time on Ryzen. the efficiency jumps to the hills above that point. take a look on hwbot submissions. some of them needs more than 1.45v even 1.5v


yea i can do 1.405v roughly for 4.05Mhz stable, but can't even finish a cinebench run at 4.1mhz at 1.48v lol.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Nope - when in bios multiplier is selected by hand (and not in P-states) then any power plan looses the ability to set minimum and maximum cpu usage and the cpu is forced to always work with set multiplier. HWiNFO shows always the same frequency and even CPU-Z only shows one multiplier in place of some range of possible states.


Just looked like it wasn't stabel all the time (fluctuating) and i set minimum and maximum cpu usage to 100% and the mhz was more stable, it didn't change


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Some success at last! I have here 4GHz 3200CL14 fast timings. I've changed the Stilts timings very slightly - the Stilt uses tWTRL=12 and tWR=10. I have found (on my sammy b-die) that tWR need to be double tWTRL - so far this has always amounted to 12, 24 for me to get stable. I guess this is a difference between the CH6 and the Prime Pro?


Yeah i wondered the same, every page i read and every wiki/sheet connects tWR to tRTP. But on Auto the mobos set always the double of tWTRl. So i stick with that too.
Also, i wondered how the Stilt could keep those up if it is a general rule? I thought maybe its because of DR/SR, but since you have Single Ranks... So much Question marks still...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Yeah i wondered the same, every page i read and every wiki/sheet connects tWR to tRTP. But on Auto the mobos set always the double of tWTRl. So i stick with that too.
> Also, i wondered how the Stilt could keep those up if it is a general rule? I thought maybe its because of DR/SR, but since you have Single Ranks... So much Question marks still...


I do have some dual rank hynix I could test this with - then it would look strongly like it's a difference between the CH6 and Prime Pro.

Also, tRDRD SCL and tWRWR SCL are very low for our boards - normally I leave these on auto when testing and auto selects a value of 7 - sometimes less - but never 2. Deff something to look at if you're having trouble getting your ram faster (or to run at all!)


----------



## Lermite

My TWR is 10 and my RAM is perfectly stable.

The rule tWR = 2 x tWTRL does not apply the Prime X370 Pro, but to a few Ryzen CPU whose the IMV have some precise weakness.

In fact, my timings are the Stilts's 3200 fast, but with a few timings more tightened:
- tWRWRSD
- tWRWRDD
- tRDRDSD
- tRDRDDD










I didn't try yet to lower tRCDRD, tRDCWR and tRP to 13.
GSAT is gonna run another night









Damn, tRCDRD, tRDCWR and tRP at 13 ruin the stability of my RAM.
They definitely need 14 so I'll keep the timings above.

Obviously, each CPU manage the RAM differently.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My TWR is 10 and my RAM is perfectly stable.
> 
> The rule tWR = 2 x tWTRL does not apply the Prime X370 Pro, but to a few Ryzen CPU whose the IMV have some precise weakness.
> 
> In fact, my timings are the Stilts's 3200 fast, but with a few timings more tightened:
> - tWRWRSD
> - tWRWRDD
> - tRDRDSD
> - tRDRDDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't try yet to lower tRCDRD, tRDCWR and tRP to 13.
> GSAT is gonna run another night


Again thanks to you Lermite! I had not read this anywhere before - just finally worked out what worked for me. I also wondered if it could be something particular to my/our ram that meant I needed this rule.

I must try lowering my tWRWR SD and tRDRD SC now - we might have just found how to get this really tight on our boards! Gonna do it now...


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I must try lowering my tWRWR SD and tRDRD SC now - we might have just found how to get this really tight on our boards! Gonna do it now...


Just some advice: do not try, EVER, to lower tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL below 2.
I've got a soft brick by trying 1 ,)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Just some advice: do not try, EVER, to lower tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL below 2.
> I've got a soft brick by trying 1 ,)


I'll remember that!

Just did quick test with your tighter settings with my tighter settings - no discernable difference - not like lowering tRP etc to 13 and tRDRD SCL, tWRWR SCL to 2! Think I will stick with my slightly loser settings as they're working well for me.

Where did you learn about these cpu's with 'weaker' IMC's? Should it be RMA'd even now I have it running ok or is it a non fatal problem? Just wondering how I can ever know for sure if a crash is crap settings or crap cpu....


----------



## Lermite

The weaknesses of some IMC are ramdomly spreaded on Ryzen CPUs.
They usually affect the stability above 2666 Mhz but as such high frequencies are considered as overclocking by AMD, no RMA is possible because of weak IMC since the CPU works fine and can handle 2666 RAM with a perfect stability.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'll remember that!
> 
> Just did quick test with your tighter settings with my tighter settings - no discernable difference - not like lowering tRP etc to 13 and tRDRD SCL, tWRWR SCL to 2! Think I will stick with my slightly loser settings as they're working well for me.
> 
> Where did you learn about these cpu's with 'weaker' IMC's? Should it be RMA'd even now I have it running ok or is it a non fatal problem? Just wondering how I can ever know for sure if a crash is crap settings or crap cpu....


If you are willing to go through some hoops to have another chance at the silicon lottery you can try to run the kill.ryzen script with Linux and if you get segfaults on default settings then you can have it RMA'ed. Be prepared to wait a couple of weeks though. In my experience there is a 50/50 chance your CPU will get segfaults especially if the IMC is "weak" because I believe the problem stems from ****ty IMC's that should have been shelved but were sent out to stores anyways.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> If you are willing to go through some hoops to have another chance at the silicon lottery you can try to run the kill.ryzen script with Linux and if you get segfaults on default settings then you can have it RMA'ed. Be prepared to wait a couple of weeks though. In my experience there is a 50/50 chance your CPU will get segfaults especially if the IMC is "weak" because I believe the problem stems from ****ty IMC's that should have been shelved but were sent out to stores anyways.


To be honest I think I've already been lucky getting one that can do 4GHz at 1.387v. If the only problem is that I have to double tWTRL to get tWR then I can live with that. I do sometimes program using Linux but have not done anything for a while so not experienced these problems.....yet.

Only software I've seen faulting so far are FireFox and flash - but i'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> To be honest I think I've already been lucky getting one that can do 4GHz at 1.387v. If the only problem is that I have to double tWTRL to get tWR then I can live with that. I do sometimes program using Linux but have not done anything for a while so not experienced these problems.....yet.
> 
> Only software I've seen faulting so far are FireFox and flash - but i'm keeping an eye on it.


I have been quite unlucky in the OC department. I need like 1.425V to get anywhere above 3.85 but I am actually pretty happy with my OC. I'm going to wait til agesa 1.0.0.7 to test my ryzen for segfaults if 1.0.0.7 doesn't fix segfaults I might RMA just to get another swing at the silicon lottery.


----------



## lb_felipe

What is the difference between P-States and ZenStates?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> What is the difference between P-States and ZenStates?


is the same but zenstates is soft for windows and P-states is in BIOS.

(P-states have more options)


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> is the same but zenstates is soft for windows and P-states is in BIOS.
> 
> (P-states have more options)


Thank you.

Now I am between which method I will use.

Apparently My system is stable just wih 38x and 1.35V. I came back LLC and VRM to defaults value (before it was LLC3 and Extreme). Even so that thins keeps stable.

That is I only change the multiplier and the VCore. But P-States interest me. For what keeping CPU and VCore at the maximum if system is at idle?

I need aid to do an OC that seems the much the stock profile clock. What should I change? Vcore offset only. If you blinding had to overclock my system knowing it is stable with only those two changes (38x 1.35V) what would you do to enable dynamic voltage and clock like a stock system is?


----------



## karenin

I still wonder how i can determine the "best" Soc Voltag. Other than "way to less" when it isnt booting. But it seems like it affects much things (sata, ram, pcie, m2) which dont come up with stresstests. So is there a way to determine it?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Now I am between which method I will use.
> 
> Apparently My system is stable just wih 38x and 1.35V. I came back LLC and VRM to defaults value (before it was LLC3 and Extreme). Even so that thins keeps stable.
> 
> That is I only change the multiplier and the VCore. But P-States interest me. For what keeping CPU and VCore at the maximum if system is at idle?
> 
> I need aid to do an OC that seems the much the stock profile clock. What should I change? Vcore offset only. If you blinding had to overclock my system knowing it is stable with only those two changes (38x 1.35V) what would you do to enable dynamic voltage and clock like a stock system is?


I dont recommend (at this moment) p-states on BIOS, its buggy.
and Zenstates in windows yes but... dont work for me. (for others users yes).

Difference with p-states and without p-states... less than 5w (nothing).

I use Fix vCore to find my perfect voltage setting but when i find it i use Offset mode.
i use LLC5 (cpu)
LLC3 (soc)
all to extreme
freq. of phases: manual (600hz)

Soc voltage fixed.

what bios do you use? with 810 bios your cpu need less voltage than with older BIOS... aprox 0.012v less.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My TWR is 10 and my RAM is perfectly stable.
> 
> The rule tWR = 2 x tWTRL does not apply the Prime X370 Pro, but to a few Ryzen CPU whose the IMV have some precise weakness.
> 
> In fact, my timings are the Stilts's 3200 fast, but with a few timings more tightened:
> - tWRWRSD
> - tWRWRDD
> - tRDRDSD
> - tRDRDDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't try yet to lower tRCDRD, tRDCWR and tRP to 13.
> GSAT is gonna run another night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, tRCDRD, tRDCWR and tRP at 13 ruin the stability of my RAM.
> They definitely need 14 so I'll keep the timings above.
> 
> Obviously, each CPU manage the RAM differently.


THANKS! my rams is different but in your timmings i see my wrongs. 16-18-18-18-*38-76* and now >> 16-18-18-18-*36-54* (i undertiming my *tRFC to 256* and work fine... for now)

i gain 10 points aprox in CB15 and now my latency is 3ms less than my older settings (aprox).

i test it now (45 minutes without errors in memtest86)


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> I dont recommend (at this moment) p-states on BIOS, its buggy.
> and Zenstates in windows yes but... dont work for me. (for others users yes).
> 
> Difference with p-states and without p-states... less than 5w (nothing).
> 
> I use Fix vCore to find my perfect voltage setting but when i find it i use Offset mode.
> i use LLC5 (cpu)
> LLC3 (soc)
> all to extreme
> freq. of phases: manual (600hz)
> 
> Soc voltage fixed.
> 
> what bios do you use? with 810 bios your cpu need less voltage than with older BIOS... aprox 0.012v less.


Yes, it is 0810.

I was using LLC3 and Extreme (only for CPU, nothing for SoC), but I am getting that with all on default my OC seems rock solid stable.

So I find I found the dream Vcore (1.35 set on the BIOS).

If the difference between dynamic OC and fixed one is just 5W, never mind. Else, I want to try a OCed Ryzen 7 like stock one.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Yes, it is 0810.
> 
> I was using LLC3 and Extreme (only for CPU, nothing for SoC), but I am getting that with all on default my OC seems rock solid stable.
> 
> So I find I found the dream Vcore (1.35 set on the BIOS).
> 
> If the difference between dynamic OC and fixed one is just 5W, never mind. Else, I want to try a OCed Ryzen 7 like stock one.


in my cpu my perfect oc is 1.281v (LLC5) At 3.8ghz and my max oc is [email protected](LLC5) ... dont worth.
At 3.2 i use less than 1v XD


----------



## MishelLngelo

I settled for this for now with Kingston KHX300015D4/8GX


Can anybody suggest some improvements ? CPU (1600x) is at 4.025 multi but at price of 1.425v.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I settled for this for now with Kingston KHX300015D4/8GX
> 
> Can anybody suggest some improvements ? CPU (1600x) is at 4.025 multi but at price of 1.425v.


You must get some serious temp no? If not then you are lucky! Are you using ProcODT?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Actually temps are decent, low 70s after couple of hours of 100%. The thing is that for 40 it takes less than 1.4v but jumps like crazy 1MHz above. This Kingston is real pig to set up so if anybody has other ideas, I'm all ears (eyes). Like for instance some OC above 2933, I tried 3033 but no way to stabilize, boots and that's it.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I settled for this for now with Kingston KHX300015D4/8GX
> 
> 
> Can anybody suggest some improvements ? CPU (1600x) is at 4.025 multi but at price of 1.425v.


tRAS 26
tRC 39
tRFC (i dont know but you can try less)
... but your timings is very low xD

Read this: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95004-Manually-setting-timings-in-the-bios-(very-very-long-post)

this post explain all timmings and what to calculate each one.

@crakej i test with 10 pass of memtest86 without error, thanks!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> tRAS 26
> tRC 39
> tRFC (i dont know but you can try less)
> ... but your timings is very low xD
> 
> Read this: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95004-Manually-setting-timings-in-the-bios-(very-very-long-post)
> 
> this post explain all timmings and what to calculate each one.


Tnx, I'll attempt to set them.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> tRAS 26
> tRC 39
> tRFC (i dont know but you can try less)
> ... but your timings is very low xD
> 
> Read this: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95004-Manually-setting-timings-in-the-bios-(very-very-long-post)
> 
> this post explain all timmings and what to calculate each one.
> 
> @crakej i test with 10 pass of memtest86 without error, thanks!


NP - me too, but I did leave P95 running and it crashed the machine, but I was using slightly tighter settings for tWRWR SD and tRDRD SD which obviously don't work for me. I'm going to try tighten tWTRL and tWR like you have to see how tight I can get those now I know they are the weakest link for me.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes. timings surprised me too, I was just "WTH, I'll just try it" and it worked !


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yes. timings surprised me too, I was just "WTH, I'll just try it" and it worked !


? =D

test it but is a good way


----------



## sakae48

does hynix 2400 CL15-15-15-35-50 (forgot the CR) runs on 3066 CL16-17-17-38-69 1T on this board sounds good?









dunno why CPU-z doesnt read the DRAM and NB frequency yet HWInfo could


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> NP - me too, but I did leave P95 running and it crashed the machine, but I was using slightly tighter settings for tWRWR SD and tRDRD SD which obviously don't work for me. I'm going to try tighten tWTRL and tWR like you have to see how tight I can get those now I know they are the weakest link for me.


my ram doesnt like me xD
Cold boots at now... its very sensitive.

tRFC its my problem at now. its difficult.


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> does hynix 2400 CL15-15-15-35-50 (forgot the CR) runs on 3066 CL16-17-17-38-69 1T on this board sounds good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno why CPU-z doesnt read the DRAM and NB frequency yet HWInfo could


Hmm, can you post a Ryzen Timings Checker screenshot with all your timings? I have a Hynix 3000 CL15 that only runs stable @2666. Also can you please mention Soc voltage, DIMM voltage and other options you may have tweaked (procODT, Geardown, CR...). Thanks


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> Hmm, can you post a Ryzen Timings Checker screenshot with all your timings? I have a Hynix 3000 CL15 that only runs stable @2666. Also can you please mention Soc voltage, DIMM voltage and other options you may have tweaked (procODT, Geardown, CR...). Thanks


sure.. i'll dl the program first and post it here.

SOC voltage is 1.087v, vDIMM is around 1.42?, VTTDDR 0.71v, procODT 53.3Ohm, anything else set on auto.

-add-


----------



## figarro

Thanks. I'll give it a try, but my memory is dual-rank, so it might not work, as usual









-update

It does not


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> Thanks. I'll give it a try, but my memory is dual-rank, so it might now work, as usual


sure, no problem.. i don't really understand about the 2nd and 3rd timing tho









anyway..



not bad.. i guess?


----------



## figarro

Yeap, your single rank Hynix runs pretty well, especially considering it's a 2400 MHz kit. I'm starting to lose hope of ever reaching 3066 with my dual rank Hynix M-die, which people say it's the worst. I can see why


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> Yeap, your single rank Hynix runs pretty well, especially considering it's a 2400 MHz kit. I'm starting to lose hope of ever reaching 3066 with my dual rank Hynix M-die, which people say it's the worst. I can see why


how did you know it's M-die or whatever it is? typhoon didn't tell my anything more than "Hynix"


----------



## figarro

It's mentioned in Typhoon Burner:


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> my ram doesnt like me xD
> Cold boots at now... its very sensitive.
> 
> tRFC its my problem at now. its difficult.


For me too - and this is the key to higher clocks - it's crucial. I have seen timings somewhere for CL15/15 on b-die with tRFC but I can't find it now







I will of course share it should I find it again.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> It's mentioned in Typhoon Burner:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ohhh... yeah.. i didn't notice it









mine also M-Die apparently


----------



## SaccoSVD

Any thoughts about A-die?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yes. timings surprised me too, I was just "WTH, I'll just try it" and it worked !


Could you pleas make a ss from Typhoon Burner? I wonder what exactly type of chips is on your memory.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Sure, here it is:


----------



## ZeNch

i need some tests and try others settings to get better performance but for now i try this:



I cant set low than 56 in tRC.

In DOCP only set: 16-18-18-18-36 and others settings in auto (tRC 76 -or similar-) and tRFC 560 *._.*

_Ryzen need manual settings to get their real performance._

I use BankGroupSwap ENABLE and BankGroupSwapALT DISABLE
I do not know what is the best way (i read bot of them in DISABLE) but i try for now differents settings.

PS: My ProcODT is 60ohm // my Soc voltage 1.20v (LLC3) // My Ram Voltage 1.375v


----------



## sakae48

is there any explaination of 2nd timings? i'm lost on it
also, i wonder why these hynix M die has the same P/N from 2400 to 3200? :/
the "TF" were meant to be 2133 CL15. does this "XMP" profile were actually a binned lower-clock-parts and sell it as factory OC'd?


----------



## ScomComputers

Hello.
Please help me...my motherboard random control up or down the fans,what this problem, i update or downgade the bios,clear the cmos,and remove the battery and this not fix the problem...please help me..fan control watching the cpu temp..cpu temp does not change,i use Pwm fans...
Sorry my bad english!
Thank you very much the help!


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScomComputers*
> 
> Hello.
> Please help me...my motherboard random control up or down the fans,what this problem, i update or downgade the bios,clear the cmos,and remove the battery and this not fix the problem...please help me..
> Sorry my bad english!
> Thank you very much the help!


check your fan curve and compare it to the HWInfo readings. you could log the readings and open it w/ generic log viewer.

like this :


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> is there any explaination of 2nd timings? i'm lost on it


some details here:

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> some details here:
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


thanks!
i'll read it now


----------



## ScomComputers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> check your fan curve and compare it to the HWInfo readings. you could log the readings and open it w/ generic log viewer.
> 
> like this :


Thanks..


----------



## Lermite

HWiNFO can display its own graphs.
A double click on a value, or a right click then "Show Graph" shows its graph.
Then, the size, the scale and the color of the graph can be changed.


----------



## lb_felipe

If I change VCore Offset, will my sytem work like stock one varying the clock according to the load? If don't so, I must use Pstate or are there a way to do that with no further settings?

To make this clear, I1m getting 3.8GHz rock solid OC only setting 38x and 1.35000V, nothing else. So, I want to believe I can let my sytem at 3.8GHz on CPU like a default Ryzen system.

My CPU is Ryzen 7 1700.

Please, if you was me, what would you insert on BIOS in order to get that OC?


----------



## garretsw

I just powered on my system and everything inside of the computer was running but I had no display. I then held down the power button and restarted and windows ran a disk check and everything worked as normal? I looked in event viewer and there is an unexpected shutdown so it must have booted into windows.

Do you guys think this is a sign of instability or is this just a random bug that so happened to pop up? I haven't had any crashes, flickering, or artifacts in windows either.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> I just powered on my system and everything inside of the computer was running but I had no display. I then held down the power button and restarted and windows ran a disk check and everything worked as normal? I looked in event viewer and there is an unexpected shutdown so it must have booted into windows.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a sign of instability or is this just a random bug that so happened to pop up? I haven't had any crashes, flickering, or artifacts in windows either.


Never had that one. I would say is because the system is not fully stable.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Never had that one. I would say is because the system is not fully stable.


Ya I just checked and occasionally I will get whea errors so unfortunately I am inclined to agree. However, this has given me an excuse to try the new bios. I was going to wait until a new agesa but







I can't help myself now. I want the magic 4.0ghz!

Question @ SaccoSVD what was the procedure you used that made you get better overclocks? TPU II? How exactly do you do this just activate TPU II then manually dial your overclocks. Do you have to keep TPU II active the entire time?

I think it was called TPU II but it was the asus built in overclocking tool i think right?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think I got pretty lucky trying things and finding some real good settings.

Yes TPU is the auto overclock, I found TPU II helps with stability. I don't use the values it gives me but rather whatever it does behind scenes. I could be wrong, but given my system is rock solid stable I would just continue using these settings.

I also found CPU phase set to extreme really helped too. With my current vcore it crashed if I set that to Standard and that might be the key answer.

My procedure, which is quite simple:

Fresh BIOS or Fresh BIOS settings.

1) Set TPU II...system reboots and sets clock and vcore (here 3.9Ghz and 1.35v)

Then I dial the rest of the settings.

- RAM: Set to DOCP or your working settings. (here is just DOCP, 2933mhz)
- CPU multiplier 40
- CPU Vcore 1.375v
- SOC: 1.1v
- RAM voltage: 1.35v
- VTTDDR voltage: 0.675v
- CPU and SOC LLC level 3
- CPU and SOC power phase control: Extreme

The rest, besides Fans and boot options set to auto.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think I got pretty lucky trying things and finding some real good settings.
> 
> Yes TPU is the auto overclock, I found TPU II helps with stability. I don't use the values it gives me but rather whatever it does behind scenes. I could be wrong, but given my system is rock solid stable I would just continue using these settings.
> 
> I also found CPU phase set to extreme really helped too. With my current vcore it crashed if I set that to Standard and that might be the key answer.
> 
> My procedure, which is quite simple:
> 
> Fresh BIOS or Fresh BIOS settings.
> 
> 1) Set TPU II...system reboots and sets clock and vcore (here 3.9Ghz and 1.35v)
> 
> Then I dial the rest of the settings.
> 
> - RAM: Set to DOCP or your working settings. (here is just DOCP, 2933mhz)
> - CPU multiplier 40
> - CPU Vcore 1.375v
> - SOC: 1.1v
> - RAM voltage: 1.35v
> - VTTDDR voltage: 0.675v
> - CPU and SOC LLC level 3
> - CPU and SOC power phase control: Extreme
> 
> The rest, besides Fans and boot options set to auto.


Thanks, I will let you know how it goes. looks promising.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Let me know, I'm pretty curious to see if the settings I've found actually helps others or is just my 1800x.


----------



## garretsw

@SaccoSVD Did you put current capability @ 130% for CPU and SOC?

I ran TPU II and it only gave me 3.75ghz but I'm going to try for 3.9ghz w/ 1.375v LLC 3.

Previously I could only get like 3.825 @ 1.36 LLC 3 so we will see where this goes... Hopefully this new bios and TPU II do indeed help.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> @SaccoSVD Did you put current capability @ 130% for CPU and SOC?
> 
> I ran TPU II and it only gave me 3.75ghz but I'm going to try for 3.9ghz w/ 1.375v LLC 3.
> 
> Previously I could only get like 3.825 @ 1.36 LLC 3 so we will see where this goes... Hopefully this new bios and TPU II do indeed help.


I would try 4Ghz at 1.375 and see how it goes. If you need a bit more vcore is fine, you can go all the way up to 1.425v

I leaved current capability at 100% on both CPU and SOC. (as I said, everything I didn't mention is on auto)


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I would try 4Ghz at 1.375 and see how it goes. If you need a bit more vcore is fine, you can go all the way up to 1.425v
> 
> I leaved current capability at 100% on both CPU and SOC. (as I said, everything I didn't mention is on auto)


Thanks, I know I can boot to 4 ghz using about 1.4v+ but my major problem is cooling. I am not running water-cooling just a very beefy air cooler. I know this processor can run up around 80 degrees during stress testing without much worry but i prefer to stay safe by staying under 75 degrees. besides previously @ 1.425 W LLC 3 4ghz I crashed before I could finish Cinebench









3.9 ghz @ 1.375 would actually be a major improvement for me.


----------



## lb_felipe

I used TPUII in the hope of getting some overclocking with dynamic clock and voltage but all ASUS does is set the multiplier fixedly.

I have measured via HWiNFO a 10W difference in idle between using stock clock with default values (30x and everything else in AUTO) and using 38x with 1.35V.

I know it's not much difference, but that means less heat and more silence. So even though I'm comparing overclocking with stock clock, I think if I set up Pstate I'll be able to leave the 3.8GHz OC with variable clock and voltage.

Can somebody help me set up and make some caveat about the danger of doing this (ASUS / AMD makes a fussy alert when trying to use Pstate in Zen section CBS etc)?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Thanks, I know I can boot to 4 ghz using about 1.4v+ but my major problem is cooling. I am not running water-cooling just a very beefy air cooler. I know this processor can run up around 80 degrees during stress testing without much worry but i prefer to stay safe by staying under 75 degrees. besides previously @ 1.425 W LLC 3 4ghz I crashed before I could finish Cinebench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.9 ghz @ 1.375 would actually be a major improvement for me.


Got it. Let me know how it went anyway







Maybe with my settings you could anyway achieve 4Ghz without having to go over 1.39v, hopefully less.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I used TPUII in the hope of getting some overclocking with dynamic clock and voltage but all ASUS does is set the multiplier fixedly.
> 
> I have measured via HWiNFO a 10W difference in idle between using stock clock with default values (30x and everything else in AUTO) and using 38x with 1.35V.
> 
> I know it's not much difference, but that means less heat and more silence. So even though I'm comparing overclocking with stock clock, I think if I set up Pstate I'll be able to leave the 3.8GHz OC with variable clock and voltage.
> 
> Can somebody help me set up and make some caveat about the danger of doing this (ASUS / AMD makes a fussy alert when trying to use Pstate in Zen section CBS etc)?


I am not versed with using P-states so i cannot help you. As far as i know as long as you set P0 to your highest overclock everything should work fine.

Honestly 10w is not much of a difference. I would rather have peace of mind knowing my overclock is stable with fixed states vs Pstates. Maybe you will see a 1-2 degree difference if any at all so cool and quiet is not really much of a factor. My Ryzen idles in the mid 30's with a fixed OC.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Got it. Let me know how it went anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe with my settings you could anyway achieve 4Ghz without having to go over 1.39v, hopefully less.


Unfortunately [email protected] crashed for me with Prime95 in a couple of minutes







I believe I am near the limit of my processor and will not likely get any farther without some nice watercooling. Honestly, I don't even think watercooling will get me much farther either. I have a 1700 and apparently mine was binned the way it was supposed too be









Hopefully, this bios brings some improvement in my Ram speed and i can finally get it above 2933.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Unfortunately [email protected] crashed for me with Prime95 in a couple of minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I am near the limit of my processor and will not likely get any farther without some nice watercooling. Honestly, I don't even think watercooling will get me much farther either. I have a 1700 and apparently mine was binned the way it was supposed too be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, this bios brings some improvement in my Ram speed and i can finally get it above 2933.


It may have something to do with temps. Depending on how I set my AIO fans I get stable or unstable 4Ghz - I found out that anything above 70C will blackscreen for me, if I set fans for max speed over 67C and CPU never crosses magical 70C it will never blackscreen or show errors in any way. So yeah, stability also depends on CPU temperature and it may cause errors that would otherwise not show if temps get too high.


----------



## lb_felipe

I'm giving up. I think I am better with Ryzen 7 @ stock clocks and D.O.C.P for my Corsair LPX 8GBx2 3000MHz C15 @ 2933MHz.

That way the thing run correctly, I have the peace in mind about stabilty and, for each BIOS update, I don't have to mess with everthing one more time.

Guys, am I being a fool for I have bought this parts and being running at stock?

AMD Ryzen 7 1700
ASUS PRIME X370 PRO
Corsair LPX DDR4 3000MHz C15 8GBx2
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming 8G
Crucial MX300 525GB
Corsair Carbide 400Q
Corsair RM550x
Noctua NH-U14S
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 (rear exhaust)
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM (lower front intake)
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM (upper front intake)


----------



## MishelLngelo

At stock you could've had cheaper MB but not as rich with options.


----------



## figarro

Don't worry about running stock. I'm a little bit under stock with my 3000 dual rank Hynix RAM is running at only 2666 since BIOS one. I have a 1700X that can run at 3.8 with a little bit above 1.3 volts, but temperatures reach 80 degrees for Tdie on a Noctua U12S, so I prefer to run stock at 3.5 GHz, which means maximum load temp is around 73 - 74 degree with Prime95.


----------



## nolive721

coming from a G3258 I OCed from 3.2Ghz to 4.7Ghz, on a TT air cooler so I understand the frustration because I am somehow going through the pain as well of CPU and RAM OCing for the 1st time on an AMD build
I think my OCing headroom benchmark was set too high with this little Pentium lol)


----------



## figarro

I don't regret switching to AMD from Intel Ivy Bridge. I would never pay 700-1000 USD for an 8 core Intel CPU. But I will start regretting at some point in the future if AMD doesn't solve the DDR compatibility issues or if it ditches AM4 with Ryzen 2, 3. I'll be happy if they keep their promises.


----------



## naz2

something worth mentioning about p-states is that amd's balanced plan has a minimum cpu power level of 90%, which won't let you drop to p2 for the real power savings. gotta manually change it to something lower like 5%


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> I don't regret switching to AMD from Intel Ivy Bridge. I would never pay 700-1000 USD for an 8 core Intel CPU. But I will start regretting at some point in the future if AMD doesn't solve the DDR compatibility issues or if it ditches AM4 with Ryzen 2, 3. I'll be happy if they keep their promises.


yes I know price vs performance, no doubt Ryzen is great.

I just thought initial bugs like the RAM OCing would have been ironed out 5months after launch when I buy my Mobo and CPU.

I am having also some hard time to understand idle temp fluctuation vs what my Pentium was doing but I guess I am still on my learning curve with AMD CPU OCing ( I enjoyed doing so on my Rx480 GPU though.....)


----------



## sakae48

now my system failed on memory training after 24 hours of usage.. seriously?
i cant even to POST w/ my previous setup! more vDIMM doesnt work either


----------



## figarro

I've experienced the same thing a couple of times. I believe it has something to do with cold boot vs warm boot. Since then I always test cold boot if things look promising. This problem can be fixed in future bioses with a "boot VDimm" voltage option like on the Crosshair VI, but I doubt Asus will bring the option to the X370 Prime.


----------



## gasolin

back up, don't try to squeeze every last mhz out of the cpu,ram, if it will do 3.8ghz and not 3.9 leave it at 3.8ghz, if the ram won't run at 3200mhz but only 2933mhz stay at 2933mhz until theres a new bios release


----------



## sakae48

sigh.. my RAM doesnt even want to boot at 2666 anymore.. back to DOCP 2400








wish i wasnt being a lowballer and went w/ something better


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> now my system failed on memory training after 24 hours of usage.. seriously?
> i cant even to POST w/ my previous setup! more vDIMM doesnt work either


same here! i change timmings and work>>>

16-18-18-18-36-54 to 16-18-18-18-36-56.

i dont know why my settings is stable before but doesnt now with same timings xD.

my first problem at now is tRFC (is very high :c) (IMC is very Unoptimized)


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> same here! i change timmings and work>>>
> 
> 16-18-18-18-36-54 to 16-18-18-18-36-56.
> 
> i dont know why my settings is stable before but doesnt now with same timings xD.
> 
> my first problem at now is tRFC (is very high :c) (IMC is very Unoptimized)


doesnt work on me anymore.. this is sad..

strange thing that UEFI and HwInfo reads tRFC 312 but RTC reads 421. how much is "unoptimized"? i was trying to make it loose earlier


----------



## figarro

Do you guys change any other timings than the primary ones? In the example above primary would be 16-18-18-18-36-56.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> Do you guys change any other timings than the primary ones? In the example above primary would be 16-18-18-18-36-56.


i dont change anything except tRFC since i have no idea even after read the timings explaination


----------



## figarro

In my case, I'm setting all timings reported by Aida64. If I don't input tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4 most of the times the memory will fail to boot. Here are the timings I'm talking about.


----------



## gasolin

I tried that with my old ram (corsair) even changing only the 5'th number rc to what aidia 64 say,specify my pc wouldn't boot

I bought 55% more expensive G skill flare x 3200mhz cl 14 and it wouldn't boot setting them to 3200mhz, D:O:C and i could get them to run at 3200mhz cl 14

In CS:GO im getting up to 250 ish before i only got about 10% lower max fps (with my old ram 2933mhz cl 14 mabye not the tightest timming i never noticed it being as high as 250fps)


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> Do you guys change any other timings than the primary ones? In the example above primary would be 16-18-18-18-36-56.


16-18-18-18-36 is set with DOCP
56 for me, in auto his value is 76 ._.
i undertiming tRFC but i cant set his corresponding number. (450 stable at now, with auto is 560).

other timings i set manual with auto settings.

if i set tRFC at 400 or less dont boot or cold boot.


----------



## Lermite

tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4 are linked.
Modifying one without modifying the others as well can not work.

When these timings are on "Auto", they get their values after the bios setup. That explains the bios always display tRFC at 312 but it finally gets a different value.


----------



## os4321

If you are making changes to memory timings I would recommend you run some memory stabillity tests to confirm they are good. Testing they only boot up the PC is not good enough test in my opinion.

here some useful info about memory stability testing: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread

recommended apps to test:

- HCI Memtest (An instance needs to be opened for each individual thread, covering a total of 90-95% of memory giving the OS a little breathing room.)
- GSAT via Linux Mint (google stress app test)


----------



## sakae48

anyone has recommendation any 2x8GB DDR4 that could run stable at 3200 w/ CL at least 16? i'd like to throw this 2400 stick away. my requirement is the tall shouldn't exceed my ripjaws V height. CPU fan will hit the heatspreader if more than that


----------



## gasolin

g skill flare x 3200mhz cl 14


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> g skill flare x 3200mhz cl 14


ooo nice! doesnt even priced that high









better buy a compatible high speed memory + optimization rather than cheap memory + OC + trial error + optimization


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ooo nice! doesnt even priced that high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better buy a compatible high speed memory + optimization rather than cheap memory + OC + trial error + optimization


I had the first ram on this page (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 v5.39) https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-06/am4-motherboard-memory-support-list-en_0.pdf.

I could get them to run at 2933mhz cl 14 but it's not stock speed, with the ram i couldn't go higher (just wanted to run at stock speed 3200mhz cl 16) tried for a week or so and desided i just wanted to run my ram at fairly high speed and cl of 16 or lower so i bought the 3200mhz cl 14 ram, i had to enable D:O:C but they are running stock speed, it's these ram https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I had the first ram on this page (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 v5.39) https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-06/am4-motherboard-memory-support-list-en_0.pdf.
> 
> I could get them to run at 2933mhz cl 14 but it's not stock speed, with the ram i couldn't go higher (just wanted to run at stock speed 3200mhz cl 16) tried for a week or so and desided i just wanted to run my ram at fairly high speed and cl of 16 or lower so i bought the 3200mhz cl 14 ram, i had to enable D:O:C but they are running stock speed, it's these ram https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx


that's awesome. i don't really want to spend my time just to get it work on stock speed either








well, learned it on the hard way..


----------



## ytzelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> anyone has recommendation any 2x8GB DDR4 that could run stable at 3200 w/ CL at least 16? i'd like to throw this 2400 stick away. my requirement is the tall shouldn't exceed my ripjaws V height. CPU fan will hit the heatspreader if more than that


Got these https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzkw and in addition to being gorgeous (GSkill Flare are fugly to me) they fired up directly in DOCP 3200Mhz with absolutely no issue afterwards.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytzelf*
> 
> Got these https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzkw and in addition to being gorgeous (GSkill Flare are fugly to me) they fired up directly in DOCP 3200Mhz with absolutely no issue afterwards.


so, either flare x or trident z works fine then?.. the trident z has no ryzen QVL but if it works, might be good for me

-add-

i wonder why they have AMD only memories? i mean.. are they that different?


----------



## ytzelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> so, either flare x or trident z works fine then?.. the trident z has no ryzen QVL but if it works, might be good for me


I think it's not any trident Z, it's specifically the cl14 ones.. They're actually on Ryzen QVL (http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-memory-support-to-be-expanded-with-upcoming-microcode-update/) but not the motherboard one.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytzelf*
> 
> I think it's not any trident Z, it's specifically the cl14 ones.. They're actually on Ryzen QVL (http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-memory-support-to-be-expanded-with-upcoming-microcode-update/) but not the motherboard one.


that's pretty confusing.. but thanks for the help! will save some money and replace the memory soon


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Unfortunately [email protected] crashed for me with Prime95 in a couple of minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I am near the limit of my processor and will not likely get any farther without some nice watercooling. Honestly, I don't even think watercooling will get me much farther either. I have a 1700 and apparently mine was binned the way it was supposed too be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, this bios brings some improvement in my Ram speed and i can finally get it above 2933.


What were your temps when it crashed? A beefy tower cooler is also good. I first used as Noctua mid size tower with aluminium heatpipes and wasn't as bad compared to my AIO.

If your temps were around 75c you can still push more vcore. Say 1.38v, 1.39v or even 1.4v

80c would be my roof. If you don't encode/render long things you'll normally never reach that temperature and if you need to do so you can have a relaxed OC preset for that.


----------



## ScomComputers

Hello !
Is that safe?
How Much is the Safe Maximum CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) and VDDCR CPU Voltage?
Thank you!


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScomComputers*
> 
> Hello !
> Is that safe?
> How Much is the Safe Maximum CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) and VDDCR CPU Voltage?
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you just need to read the SVI2 TFN voltage








VDDCR were measured near the VRM itself, AFAIK


----------



## ScomComputers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> you just need to read the SVI2 TFN voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VDDCR were measured near the VRM itself, AFAIK


Ok, i understand, but the how much is the safe maximum SVI2 TFN voltage ?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScomComputers*
> 
> Ok, i understand, but the how much is the safe maximum SVI2 TFN voltage ?


forgot to write that








1.4v still safe for me. others might say 1.42~1.45


----------



## ScomComputers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> forgot to write that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4v still safe for me. others might say 1.42~1.45


Thank you...


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> It may have something to do with temps. Depending on how I set my AIO fans I get stable or unstable 4Ghz - I found out that anything above 70C will blackscreen for me, if I set fans for max speed over 67C and CPU never crosses magical 70C it will never blackscreen or show errors in any way. So yeah, stability also depends on CPU temperature and it may cause errors that would otherwise not show if temps get too high.


Yes I have found similar behavior on my old FX chips. It is likely this could be a factor. I really don't think it is worth it to spend 100 dollars on a decent aio for .2ghz. I think anything over 75 degrees causes instability for me.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Yes I have found similar behavior on my old FX chips. It is likely this could be a factor. I really don't think it is worth it to spend 100 dollars on a decent aio for .2ghz. I think anything over 75 degrees causes instability for me.


I don't see that in such a category - this AiO will stay with me for years (7 years warranty I got for it) and it offers me Silence. Unless I'm doing some very intensive encodings or somesuch I have total silence in my PC, even gaming is almost silent, CPU fans stays at 550rpm, VRM fan at 300rpm, GPU fans (3 of them) stay at 900rpm - in all, whole PC with open side reaches 38dB from 30cm, with closed panels... even my sound meter gives up (it can detect sound above 35dB only). Compared to Noctua DH-15... the price difference is not so bad.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScomComputers*
> 
> Thank you...


I'm attempting to keep it as low as possible but have settled for peak 1.412v at 4025MHz, any faster and no stability until large jump ti 1.5v. Every CPU would have own tolerance at some step specially on or over 4GHz.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I don't see that in such a category - this AiO will stay with me for years (7 years warranty I got for it) and it offers me Silence. Unless I'm doing some very intensive encodings or somesuch I have total silence in my PC, even gaming is almost silent, CPU fans stays at 550rpm, VRM fan at 300rpm, GPU fans (3 of them) stay at 900rpm - in all, whole PC with open side reaches 38dB from 30cm, with closed panels... even my sound meter gives up (it can detect sound above 35dB only). Compared to Noctua DH-15... the price difference is not so bad.


That is a good point where did you get an aio with 7 years warranty? I think I might just jump on board.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What were your temps when it crashed? A beefy tower cooler is also good. I first used as Noctua mid size tower with aluminium heatpipes and wasn't as bad compared to my AIO.
> 
> If your temps were around 75c you can still push more vcore. Say 1.38v, 1.39v or even 1.4v
> 
> 80c would be my roof. If you don't encode/render long things you'll normally never reach that temperature and if you need to do so you can have a relaxed OC preset for that.


My temperature was around 77.5C. Maybe I over exaggerated when I said beefy air cooler. I would say it is good but not great. I get around the level of a hyper 212 evo with 2 fans. It is a cooler master d92 because of previous height requirements. I am heavily considering a decent AIO that will hopefully last me for years to come.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> My temperature was around 77.5C. Maybe I over exaggerated when I said beefy air cooler. I would say it is good but not great. I get around the level of a hyper 212 evo with 2 fans. It is a cooler master d92 because of previous height requirements. I am heavily considering a decent AIO that will hopefully last me for years to come.


I see.

All I can recommend you is something like mine, a Water Extreme 3 or anything equivalent but most importantly with an asetek pump (the flat ones) cause they're way more silent than the tower style pumps. I had a 120mm radiator CoolerMaster Eisberg and it was a piece of crap, loud pump and a 120mm rad is simply not enough.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> That is a good point where did you get an aio with 7 years warranty? I think I might just jump on board.


It was a one time deal in the shop that I frequently buy from.
Corsair has a 5 year warranty for most of their AiO - you can look there.
https://imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/7/7/7792_28_alphacool-eisbaer-240mm-open-loop-aio-liquid-cpu-cooler-review.png - this is a comparison of temps on overclocked CPUs under various coolers, generally TweakTown does a lot of tests and is a good source of info on cooling hardware.
As you can see from the image above Corsair H110i GTX is even better then my own choice (but I got mine much cheaper)


----------



## Lermite

The H110i is known as one of the noisiest.

If I had to replace my AIO, I'd probably try the Kraken X62.

My actual Eisbaer 280 is a bit disappointing.
It is more efficient than the NH-D15 but only after I replaced its fans by Silent Wing 3 High Speed, more powerful but also more silent.
What bother me the most is the pump noise.


----------



## gasolin

AIO'S always have noisy pump, if you want water cooling that is silnet build it your self, clc


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> AIO'S always have noisy pump, if you want water cooling that is silnet build it your self, clc


Before the Eisbaer 280, I had a Masterliquid 120 whose the pump was perfectly silent.
The 240 is known to be silent as well, but I didn't test it so I can't confirm it.

If the MasterLiquid had been available in 280, I would have chosen it for sure.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> AIO'S always have noisy pump, if you want water cooling that is silnet build it your self, clc


True if the pump runs at top speed which is not necessary at all. The important thing is to run it at a fixed speed, higher or lower. Doesn't matter.

My pump at 1400rpm virtually disappears (closed doors/windows in the room) and the temp doesn't really vary compared to full speed. The most important thing to keep your CPU cool at load is fan speed.

A fast pump will mean a faster response (cold water gets faster to the block) but honestly, with Ryzen being 71c (here with IBT AVX) at full load it doesn't really matters. (My old intel was 80c at load)

I think a slow pump will allow the water to be longer in the radiator, thus getting colder.

I have now 3 Noctua fans on my rad at 560rpm (two in pull, one in push....totally silent) i'm considering an extra Noctua in pull too.

When I push the system with IBT AVX the fans kick somewhere later (I'm gonna better tune that) and while they still run slow I can see the CPU temp still at 71c without any sign of going higher.


----------



## crakej

can't hear the pump on my MasterLiquid 240


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> It was a one time deal in the shop that I frequently buy from.
> Corsair has a 5 year warranty for most of their AiO - you can look there.
> https://imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/7/7/7792_28_alphacool-eisbaer-240mm-open-loop-aio-liquid-cpu-cooler-review.png - this is a comparison of temps on overclocked CPUs under various coolers, generally TweakTown does a lot of tests and is a good source of info on cooling hardware.
> As you can see from the image above Corsair H110i GTX is even better then my own choice (but I got mine much cheaper)


Seeing that the difference between a good AiO and a Noctua cooler is just a few degrees I don't see why you would want an AiO. You can always add a new fan on the Noctua and you're basically at the same level. To me it looks like the real deal si a custom loop...


----------



## crakej

It depends how far you're pushing your OC. If you want to go as far as possible, I reckon you need an AIO...


----------



## crakej

So, having got my decent 3200 ram OC I've decided to stop here until we get AGESA 1.0.0.7 or a decent update to the bios. I just can't face muddling around with all these settings any more. 3333 does not seem to be as obtainable as it was before 0810 so going to wait see if I will get any more in the future.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So, having got my decent 3200 ram OC I've decided to stop here until we get AGESA 1.0.0.7 or a decent update to the bios. I just can't face muddling around with all these settings any more. 3333 does not seem to be as obtainable as it was before 0810 so going to wait see if I will get any more in the future.


Same here.

I managed to optimize my RAM at 3200 and it runs pretty fine.
It can boot at 3333, but it is always unstable as hell at this frequency, regardless the settings I might try.

I'll fight again when a new version of AGESA is available because the 1.0.0.6 is hopeless for my RAM at 3333, despite it is certified 3600 C17.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I managed to optimize my RAM at 3200 and it runs pretty fine.
> It can boot at 3333, but it is always unstable as hell at this frequency, regardless the settings I might try.
> 
> I'll fight again when a new version of AGESA is available because the 1.0.0.6 is hopeless for my RAM at 3333, despite it is certified 3600 C17.


Same problem here, tried 3466 as well but no boot (which i could do before). Admit I haven't tried geardown/T2 for the faster speeds, which might be the key.


----------



## crakej

Ahhh! Just got my Furious Vardar FF5-120's - that gives me something else to play with!


----------



## ceaton88

Guys please can someone advise if I have correctly overclocked my 1600X because my results seem too good to be true.

I have taken the CPU to 4GHz via an Offset overclock 1.375v - 0.025 to make 1.35v through the BIOS using pstate 0.

Everything else is left untouched (auto) such as LLC and SOC voltage.

I'm not aware of any other ways to overclock such as CPU multipliers etc?

My RAM is on DOCP 3200MHz - Flare X and no other options tweaked. I've tried 3333MHz with 1.45v but crash in game after 5 mins.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> Guys please can someone advise if I have correctly overclocked my 1600X because my results seem too good to be true.
> 
> I have taken the CPU to 4GHz via an Offset overclock 1.375v - 0.025 to make 1.35v through the BIOS using pstate 0.
> 
> Everything else is left untouched (auto) such as LLC and SOC voltage.
> 
> I'm not aware of any other ways to overclock such as CPU multipliers etc?
> 
> My RAM is on DOCP 3200MHz - Flare X and no other options tweaked. I've tried 3333MHz with 1.45v but crash in game after 5 mins.


1.45 for your ram is much voltage!!!!
how are you test your pc? i recommend Prime95 (8 to 12 hours); other users recommends IBT or encodings tests.

in HWINFO what vCore has your cpu in SVI sensor? (idle and load)

1.375v is very very good for 4ghz stable!









if you set manual i recommend LLC 3, 4 or 5.
Phases in extreme!

If your SOC voltage is low your cpu have less temperature and your rig less consumption. try to find your perfect SOC voltage.


----------



## Vaselkov

I wish I could boot my 1600x on x370 Pro @ 4025Mhz 1.369v. I can pass IBT all day long with that voltage. But I can't do voltage offset that low at LLC 5, PC just doesn't post, no beeps. I need to run offset at + 0.00625 which is 1.381v idle and 1.369v load, LLC 3 to post. This drives me crazy that I need run higher voltage at idle. I just could do LLC 5 @ 1.369v if I could post..

Second thing, I use offset voltage but SVI2 TFN voltage always shows as static. Only VDDCR CPU voltage lowers at idle. Is this ok?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaselkov*
> 
> I wish I could boot my 1600x on x370 Pro @ 4025Mhz 1.369v. I can pass IBT all day long with that voltage. But I can't do voltage offset that low at LLC 5, PC just doesn't post, no beeps. I need to run offset at + 0.00625 which is 1.381v idle and 1.369v load, LLC 3 to post. This drives me crazy that I need run higher voltage at idle. I just could do LLC 5 @ 1.369v if I could post..
> 
> Second thing, I use offset voltage but SVI2 TFN voltage always shows as static. Only VDDCR CPU voltage lowers at idle. Is this ok?


We have found that LLC 5 does work well with cpu as voltage stays the same as you've set in the bios @ SVI2 - you might be able to get your lower voltage with LLC 5. SVI2 is the measurement to watch.

Everything is working as it should!


----------



## mat9v

I found out today that Prime95 and IBT are not good enough for stability testing - they happily work for hours, but I got some time today free to try making some quality comparison between various DACs I have and lo and behold, black screens and reboots came lake a river. Output on 2 of my DACs causes reboots after about 10-15 minutes of simple playback in both (Wasapi, Wasapi exclusive at 192khz/32bit) and Asio (32bit/384khz) modes, DSD playback crashes my PC after 2-3 minutes. And no, it is not a problem with drivers or anything like that because increasing CPU voltage fixed that in a jiffy - unfortunately it needed 1.4V at 4Ghz to get that stable - and again contrary to logic, increasing SoC voltage (SoC is responsible for USB those DACs are connected to after all) did not help in any way. On the other hand Asus Xonar DX is working without problems all the time (aside of all it's problems under Windows 10 of course).
Now I wonder what other problem I will find in a future that results in instability that all those benchmarks can't find








Oh, and yes, I did try changing USB ports to verify, and those connected to PCH worked well despite low CPU voltage - only those connected to CPU were unstable.
I wonder now why I can't decrypt my HDDs, I was intending to convert 3 of them into RAID 0 volume and wanted to decrypt them first. I think I will just have to borrow a 10TB drive copy my data and reinitialize those drives....


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I found out today that Prime95 and IBT are not good enough for stability testing


Yup I found this out too. In addition to using them, I have a large 4k file that I convert to 1080p using handbrake (usually takes 3 1/2 hours).
Prior to using handbrake, I would be fine but as soon as I started the conversion, I would get WHEA errors and had to up voltages.


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I found out today that Prime95 and IBT are not good enough for stability testing...


Which version number of the programs did you test with?
And which tests did you run? e.g. small FFT's, blend test, custom?

Depending on the tests run some are better at checking CPU stabillity but other tests are better at testing both CPU and high usage of RAM stabililty.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> Which version number of the programs did you test with?
> And which tests did you run? e.g. small FFT's, blend test, custom?
> 
> Depending on the tests run some are better at checking CPU stabillity but other tests are better at testing both CPU and high usage of RAM stabililty.


I for example use "Smal FFT" for 8 and 12 hours... and i dont have problem with Virtual Machines, games, browsers, office software, benchmarks, and a large etc.
But i need more vCore if i stress with custom (1792 test with all ram usage)

Settings:
Cores: 12 (i use Ryzen 1600)
Min FFT 1792
Max FTT 1792
Run FFT in Place? Disable
Memory to use: all free ram, i put "11000"
Time to run each FFT size: 1

This test is very hard in my opinion but i dont have any stability problem in my CPU OC with Smal FFT (with much hours and in my daily usage).

I recommend Prime95 but each user have differents experience with this and others software (for testing) and his daily usage is different.

Do you need rock stable OC? or do you need rock stable oc for your use? this is the question.


----------



## ScomComputers

Hi all..
Please help me... how to use Asus zenstates program my mobo?
How to set bios and etc.
Where is the faq or tutorial?
Thank you,again...








more...i testing my cpu and very stable on this settings


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> confused and starting to be dispaoointed by my move to AMD side.Dont want this to sound like a rant, maybe some of you went through the same issues.
> 
> I flashed my MB from factory fitted BIOS 0604 to 0805 and could get my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 to run at 3066 posting and stable during stress testing.I was pleased
> 
> then, silly me, I decided to flash the latest BIOS available, 0810, to try if I could reach the RAM rated 3200Mhz and coudlnt post at all
> 
> well, I said OK, lets flash back 0805 BIOS and run at 3066Mhz again at least. wrong. Now the RAM wont post beyond the standard DDR4 2133Mhz,.... crazy!
> 
> Sorry but I need assistance what could have gone wrong
> 
> I also found out now trying to do some gaming test that my AMD RX480 is not recognised in the BIOS
> 
> because Speedfan was not working, I was planning to control my fans speed from Qfan control in the BIOS through CPU AND GPU temps synchronization, well I cant then.
> 
> On top of that, GPU-Z or STRIXX OC software are showing in Windows my GPU load at 16% during heavy gaming lol) how can I fix that if there are Polaris cards owners here?
> 
> On a final note, my "sleep" and "wake up" keys on my keyboard have no function anymore. I am coming from Gigabyte Z97 MB/G3258 CPU and it was working perfectly fine then.Is there a setting I am missing somewhere in teh BIOS to get that back?
> 
> Maybe related note, I noticed that running Ryzen balanced mode in Windows 10 (I am running Creator edition), there is no "sleep" available when I hit Windows Start/Power on teh desktop.Can that be related?


this is driving me insane,I need help

I have tried to drain power from the MB by unplugging PSU and MB battery, cleared CMOS and all that but the BIOS doesnt reset to factory default 0604 version that I saw out of the box.

wanted to try something and I went to ASUS website, got the 0604 BIOS and when I try to flash it, it says this file is not a BIOS!!!!

so I am stuck running 0805 BIOS with RAM at 2133Mhz, what do you think? its a MB issue or the RAM itself is causing the problem?

I am going to try invert RAM sticks or boot only with 1 stick to see if that makes any difference but any advice appreciated


----------



## gasolin

Update, mabye use asus suite


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> this is driving me insane,I need help
> 
> I have tried to drain power from the MB by unplugging PSU and MB battery, cleared CMOS and all that but the BIOS doesnt reset to factory default 0604 version that I saw out of the box.
> 
> wanted to try something and I went to ASUS website, got the 0604 BIOS and when I try to flash it, it says this file is not a BIOS!!!!
> 
> so I am stuck running 0805 BIOS with RAM at 2133Mhz, what do you think? its a MB issue or the RAM itself is causing the problem?
> 
> I am going to try invert RAM sticks or boot only with 1 stick to see if that makes any difference but any advice appreciated


Reseat ram sticks


----------



## crakej

New fans are great! About 8 degrees cooler at idle - around 27 degrees - about the same at the top end too tho I'm trying not to spin them up to 3000 - my machine might take off! Definitely pushes more air through my MasterLiquid 240.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> this is driving me insane,I need help
> 
> I have tried to drain power from the MB by unplugging PSU and MB battery, cleared CMOS and all that but the BIOS doesnt reset to factory default 0604 version that I saw out of the box.
> 
> wanted to try something and I went to ASUS website, got the 0604 BIOS and when I try to flash it, it says this file is not a BIOS!!!!
> 
> so I am stuck running 0805 BIOS with RAM at 2133Mhz, what do you think? its a MB issue or the RAM itself is causing the problem?
> 
> I am going to try invert RAM sticks or boot only with 1 stick to see if that makes any difference but any advice appreciated


Please upload image with your Thaiphoon info.

i think you need to set your ProcODT and other settings (to use your ram at 3200).


----------



## nolive721

inverted sticks, reseat them, used only one on DIMM1, no effect.I am still stuck at 2133Mhz

@zench

not sure what you mean with Thaiphoon info?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> Which version number of the programs did you test with?
> And which tests did you run? e.g. small FFT's, blend test, custom?
> 
> Depending on the tests run some are better at checking CPU stabillity but other tests are better at testing both CPU and high usage of RAM stabililty.


Prime95 v29.2 build 4 small fft of course and IBT 2.54 stress level maximum (50 runs) - all passed without fail, also memtest86+ v7.3 10 full runs (about 7 hours)
To add on that Handbrake 4k60 source h264 to 4k60 h265 - about 4 hours encode. All stable... and a 10 minutes run of simple music listening on a DAC connected to internal USB port caused reboots.
And I keep wondering if the debacle with compilation errors that happen on Linux does not have a second level that sometimes show on Windows as some strange errors.
I have contacted AMD Customer Care and I'm waiting for their answer on replacing my CPU, just to be safe. I sometimes do have errors compiling Linux and Android kernel.

@nolive721 - if I remeber correctly you can't revere bios below 8xx bios version or face hard brick - do not try. Instead flash 810 bios or 807 to test how your memory sticks behave. The latest version was very good for my Hynix M-die sticks and allowed me to even overclock memory a bit from the stock settings.


----------



## nolive721

thanks.

would that explain my MB cant go back to factory BIOS 0604 then even draining power and clearing CMOS?

I did try flashing 0810 with no effect I am afraid.

I am on the edge of sending the whole lot back tbh


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> would that explain my MB cant go back to factory BIOS 0604 then even draining power and clearing CMOS?
> 
> I did try flashing 0810 with no effect I am afraid.
> 
> I am on the edge of sending the whole lot back tbh


What do you mean - with no effect? Place the new bios on a flash drive if the bios flashing program does for some strange reason not list your "C:\" start the bios flashing and point it to the fole on the flash drive, it will read it (will take about 20 seconds to decompress verify and make a checksum) and ask if you wish to flash. Do so and it will ask to reboot, agree and keep your fingers from keyboard or power button until you see the Asus logo or boot screen.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> would that explain my MB cant go back to factory BIOS 0604 then even draining power and clearing CMOS?
> 
> I did try flashing 0810 with no effect I am afraid.
> 
> I am on the edge of sending the whole lot back tbh


Follow the instructions here http://www.overclock.net/t/1633955/bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-asus-strix-x370-f-gaming to install the modded 0807 version. If you're not happy with that, it should then let you update to 0810 normally.

It's really easy to do - all instructions are in the zip file, and it should work as it doesn't do a sig check.


----------



## Vaselkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> We have found that LLC 5 does work well with cpu as voltage stays the same as you've set in the bios @ SVI2 - you might be able to get your lower voltage with LLC 5. SVI2 is the measurement to watch.
> 
> Everything is working as it should!


I tried LLC 5, yes voltage stays the same under load or idle. But like I said I can't boot with lower voltage than 1.381v. I don't get any beeps if I do LLC 5 and offset -0.0125v @ 40.25 multi.
I have tested oc with many other stress tests - AIDA, Prime95, LinX, OCCT, Memtest, Handbrake, video rendering, gaming. I am on 6th day with this OC, so far so good, also no WHEA.

*EDIT*: OK, I set LLC5 offset -0.00625 in bios, F10, first time in windows voltage 1.387v. If I restart pc, dont enter bios, in windows voltage drops to 1.375v. WTH is that?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> inverted sticks, reseat them, used only one on DIMM1, no effect.I am still stuck at 2133Mhz
> 
> @zench
> 
> not sure what you mean with Thaiphoon info?


Thaiphoon its a software to see info of your ram


----------



## nolive721

I can flash 810 bios,its no big deal but i cant increase my ram clocks even slightly from 2133 to 2400

It just goes into a bootloop


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> I can flash 810 bios,its no big deal but i cant increase my ram clocks even slightly from 2133 to 2400
> 
> It just goes into a bootloop


http://www.softnology.biz/files.html

Read your ram info and post here a image.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Prime95 v29.2 build 4 small fft of course and IBT 2.54 stress level maximum (50 runs) - all passed without fail, also memtest86+ v7.3 10 full runs (about 7 hours)
> To add on that Handbrake 4k60 source h264 to 4k60 h265 - about 4 hours encode. All stable... and a 10 minutes run of simple music listening on a DAC connected to internal USB port caused reboots.
> And I keep wondering if the debacle with compilation errors that happen on Linux does not have a second level that sometimes show on Windows as some strange errors.
> I have contacted AMD Customer Care and I'm waiting for their answer on replacing my CPU, just to be safe. I sometimes do have errors compiling Linux and Android kernel.
> 
> @nolive721 - if I remeber correctly you can't revere bios below 8xx bios version or face hard brick - do not try. Instead flash 810 bios or 807 to test how your memory sticks behave. The latest version was very good for my Hynix M-die sticks and allowed me to even overclock memory a bit from the stock settings.


Have you tried troubleshooting driver incompatibilities? Also perhaps it could be a problem with your motherboard. I don't think this is related to segmentation faults.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Have you tried troubleshooting driver incompatibilities? Also perhaps it could be a problem with your motherboard. I don't think this is related to segmentation faults.


You forgot, I mentioned that there is no problem when voltage is set higher. There is no problem at stock also.
About segmentation faults - that they happen in Linux does not actually mean that they can't happen in Windows in some situations under full load with parallel instances of the same data processing, like with Prime95 or something like that - they do happen in VMs under Windows running Linux distros - so it is the code being executed in parallel that triggers the errors, who knows what piece of code on Windows could cause the same in certain conditions, and how would increased voltage impact that.


----------



## replikant0815

You cant downgrade from bios versions 0612 (and above) to earlier versions than 0612


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
> 
> Read your ram info and post here a image.


here you go.Hiny indeed, might be my problem


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> here you go.Hiny indeed, might be my problem


Different memory but same hynix chips (same part number and same other info of your memory chips) =)

Try this (at 3200mhz):
16-18-18-18-36-56
ProcODT: 60ohm
voltage: 1.35v but i need 1.375v (this may be different)
Soc voltage: i need 1.20v (in your pc may be different)
cmd2t: 2T
GearDownMode: disable

other settings in AUTO.

if dont work for you try with 53.3ohm.

i hope this help you.


----------



## L0nerism

First time posting here after using the board with an R7 1700 for four months. Main issue has been what most of you are experiencing with the Hynix based Corsair kit. Recently I've been experiencing instability so I ran Memtest86+ to find the kit was bad and throwing errors even at 2133. So I used this as an excuse to order a new kit with Samsung B-die. The kit I settled on is the Corsair CMK16GX4M2Z3200C16. Received it today and loaded the XMP profile to find it's stable and I can finally run 3200 on this CPU. I've since set the timings/voltage manually and tightened some of the sub-timings. So far it's looking good. Now to stabilize the CPU at 3.9GHz.



Edit 1: 3.9GHz wanted too much voltage. Lowered to 3.85GHz at 1.25v, LLC 3. SoC is at 0.9625v, LLC 1. Extreme phase control is set on both the vCore and SoC. RAM is still rock solid at 3200.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Apparently Asrock is working on AGESA 1.0.0.7 already.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6m7beu/is_agesa_1006_the_last_agesa/


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Different memory but same hynix chips (same part number and same other info of your memory chips) =)
> 
> Try this (at 3200mhz):
> 16-18-18-18-36-56
> ProcODT: 60ohm
> voltage: 1.35v but i need 1.375v (this may be different)
> Soc voltage: i need 1.20v (in your pc may be different)
> cmd2t: 2T
> GearDownMode: disable
> 
> other settings in AUTO.
> 
> if dont work for you try with 53.3ohm.
> 
> i hope this help you.


thanks so much for your help, really appreciated

good news is that it posted at 3200Mhz with extreme DRAM and SOC voltage (1.375 and 1.2) but crash staright away in windows

I then downlocked to 3066Mhz which I achieve when I 1st flashed the 805 bios few days ago and it made it in windows

I then ran an ADIA64 stability test where it crashed after few seconds with hardware failure warning message.

I am having a bad experience overall, will do some more thinking today but I am about to give up with sthis board, CPU and RAM


----------



## SaccoSVD

I would say, stop killing yourself over RAM OC.

The gains are minimal. Even if AIDA says you have more bandwidth it won't represent any tangible difference in real world apps.


----------



## nolive721

i hear you but its meant to provide more perfs in gaming which is my main usage for the rig and I am stuck at 2133Mhz as we speak.

and thats not only the RAM, I am having trouble wit the CPU cooler and the board not recognized in speedfan, plus the jump in perfs with the 1600 I have seen so far in gaming is minimal (but I really havent tested much because of aforementioned issues)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Oh well, 2133Mhz is not good.









You should get it running faster. I have fairly the same parts but 4 dimm 64Gb and running at 2933 (rated factory speed)

Can't see any reason it shouldn't work.


----------



## naz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I would say, stop killing yourself over RAM OC.
> 
> The gains are minimal. Even if AIDA says you have more bandwidth it won't represent any tangible difference in real world apps.


generally yes but according to AMD it can make a noticeable difference in some games


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> thanks so much for your help, really appreciated
> 
> good news is that it posted at 3200Mhz with extreme DRAM and SOC voltage (1.375 and 1.2) but crash staright away in windows
> 
> I then downlocked to 3066Mhz which I achieve when I 1st flashed the 805 bios few days ago and it made it in windows
> 
> I then ran an ADIA64 stability test where it crashed after few seconds with hardware failure warning message.
> 
> I am having a bad experience overall, will do some more thinking today but I am about to give up with sthis board, CPU and RAM


You need to "play" with timmings - ProcODT - Voltage of Ram and SOC.

i try a few weeks to set my ram at 3200.
You need more or less voltage than me (not the same).

In your place i try to: (in 3200)
1.1 SOC (work best or worst?) if worst try to 1.2 again.
Voltage of ram 1.35 (work best or worst?) if worst try with 1.38 (if you boot with 1.375v the last time)
ProcODT 60 (if you have best stability but do you have cold boots try with 53.3)
your ram is 16-18-18-18-36-*54* (my ram is 16-18-18-18-36-*56*) ... you can try with 54 (i recommend 56 but our rams are similars no the same)

Fan Speed problem:
Try to go (in bios) to "Monitor" tab > (under everything) fan control > let it bios to find your fans and set all with auto.
in windows uninstall AI SUITE.

If dont work i dont have other idea, do you use any software to see temps? voltages? rpm of fans? when do you have this problem?

ps: i recommend BIOS 810.


----------



## nolive721

tried SOC 1.2 DRAM 1.375 timing 54 instead of 56 still can boot but getting windows crash or AIDA64 hardware failure during stability test at 3200

fanspeed dont see sensors of my board, AI suite installed or not. I did let BIOS find and even calibrate fans there but it still didnt work.some googling showed me its a common issue to a lot of AM4 based mobo

I use HWINFO to monitor and I have TRIXX my GPU OC software in the background running.even when I stop both,I am getting these RAM related crashes

I am on 810bios now


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> tried SOC 1.2 DRAM 1.375 timing 54 instead of 56 still can boot but getting windows crash or AIDA64 hardware failure during stability test at 3200
> 
> fanspeed dont see sensors of my board, AI suite installed or not. I did let BIOS find and even calibrate fans there but it still didnt work.some googling showed me its a common issue to a lot of AM4 based mobo
> 
> I use HWINFO to monitor and I have TRIXX my GPU OC software in the background running.even when I stop both,I am getting these RAM related crashes
> 
> I am on 810bios now


test your ram without hwinfo and trixx. Anyway i say to you, make your ram stable can take some weeks.


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> I am having a bad experience overall, will do some more thinking today but I am about to give up with sthis board, CPU and RAM


Can you exchange your RAM?

I would suggest getting RAM that is on the motherboard QVL list and checking if it uses Samsung B-die memory chips (research online for same part number). I think this will offer the best out-of-box experience. I only had to enable DOCP in the Bios and it automatically set the frequency, timings, and DRAM voltage for me.

It doesn't help that some corsair kits with the same part number have different version numbers which you can't tell until you physically get the kit what version you get, for example I have seem v4.31 is using Samsung B-die and v5.39 is using Hynix version on the corsair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> ... and thats not only the RAM, I am having trouble wit the CPU cooler and the board not recognized in speedfan...


I am not familar with the Speedfan application but do you know if it works on other AM4 motherboards? Maybe the application developer need to update the software for it to be compatible? This is a newer platform which maybe some application developers need time to update their tools (if they are still active or even whether it will work with AM4 motherboards at all?).


----------



## MishelLngelo

So far, my kingston with Hynix chips and "A" die is doing fine and stable at 2933MHz, Looks like only M die is having problems.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> tried SOC 1.2 DRAM 1.375 timing 54 instead of 56 still can boot but getting windows crash or AIDA64 hardware failure during stability test at 3200
> 
> fanspeed dont see sensors of my board, AI suite installed or not. I did let BIOS find and even calibrate fans there but it still didnt work.some googling showed me its a common issue to a lot of AM4 based mobo
> 
> I use HWINFO to monitor and I have TRIXX my GPU OC software in the background running.even when I stop both,I am getting these RAM related crashes
> 
> I am on 810bios now


SoC does not always need to be that high and may cause you problems - I had to lower mine to 0.994v LLC4 to get stable.


----------



## crakej

Anyone know how primary timings are related to tRFC? I'm running my ram with tRFC of 256, but for my Trident G.Skill F4-4266C19D-16GTZR, the rated tRFC should be 560 (350ns/2000*3200) for 3200MHz


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> test your ram without hwinfo and trixx. Anyway i say to you, make your ram stable can take some weeks.


Hi Zench

I have used your baseline parameters and managed to get my RAM to run stable at 3066Mhz with SOC 1.1V and Dram 1.375V.Timing wise, strictly similar to what you advised

I am good with that for now, when I come back from my oversea business trip,I will spend more time on this

I am working now on the CPU OCing side of my rig, trying to learn about LLC settings since I didnt have to dig into that level with my Pentium.
so far, stable in synthetic benchmark and gaming at 3.8Ghz/1.32Vcore in combination with above RAM OC but I have to disable SMT to achieve this so hopefully I can overcome that with more testing because that would kind of kill teh merit to have bought a 1600 in teh 1st place

@os4321

RAM prices are horrendous in Japan so yes I considered sending back the Corsair RAM but then Gskill and the good ones on the QVL come at very high premium price over here that I dont want to pay if I can

speedfan was an admirable software for me to adapt cooling/noise to my gaming situation when some games were low or high CPU intensive, trigger fan speeds with several temps sources being CPU,MB or GPU, multipoint fan curves etc
I dont think teh developer has so much time and commitment o work on AM4 platform but I will drop a note on his blog, who knows,might get some traction


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Anyone know how primary timings are related to tRFC? I'm running my ram with tRFC of 256, but for my Trident G.Skill F4-4266C19D-16GTZR, the rated tRFC should be 560 (350ns/2000*3200) for 3200MHz


Which tRFC ? I have 3 of them:
TRFC_SM - 382
TRFC2_SM - 235
TRFC4_SM - 162


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Which tRFC ? I have 3 of them:
> TRFC_SM - 382
> TRFC2_SM - 235
> TRFC4_SM - 162


tRFC is the time in ns for Normal Refresh Recovery Delay Time (350ns for my ram) - the other 2 are calculated by the bios If you leave them on auto. Typhoon shows the other 2 timings for XMP profile, but not for any other speeds. Not sure how they might be calculated.....going to do some research me thinks....


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> tRFC is the time in ns for Normal Refresh Recovery Delay Time (350ns for my ram) - the other 2 are calculated by the bios If you leave them on auto. Typhoon shows the other 2 timings for XMP profile, but not for any other speeds. Not sure how they might be calculated.....going to do some research me thinks....


Those are all auto values, I didn't try changing them because no idea what would come out of it.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Anyone know how primary timings are related to tRFC? I'm running my ram with tRFC of 256, but for my Trident G.Skill F4-4266C19D-16GTZR, the rated tRFC should be 560 (350ns/2000*3200) for 3200MHz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Which tRFC ? I have 3 of them:
> TRFC_SM - 382
> TRFC2_SM - 235
> TRFC4_SM - 162


tRFC is the sumatory of all timings (without tRFC 2 and 4).
tRFC2 is tRFC/1.34
tRFC4 is tRFC2/1.625

but in my ram this dont work, i need worst timings. i think the problem is IMC.

read: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95004-Manually-setting-timings-in-the-bios-(very-very-long-post)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> Hi Zench
> 
> I have used your baseline parameters and managed to get my RAM to run stable at 3066Mhz with SOC 1.1V and Dram 1.375V.Timing wise, strictly similar to what you advised
> 
> I am good with that for now, when I come back from my oversea business trip,I will spend more time on this
> 
> I am working now on the CPU OCing side of my rig, trying to learn about LLC settings since I didnt have to dig into that level with my Pentium.
> so far, stable in synthetic benchmark and gaming at 3.8Ghz/1.32Vcore in combination with above RAM OC but I have to disable SMT to achieve this so hopefully I can overcome that with more testing because that would kind of kill teh merit to have bought a 1600 in teh 1st place
> 
> @os4321
> 
> RAM prices are horrendous in Japan so yes I considered sending back the Corsair RAM but then Gskill and the good ones on the QVL come at very high premium price over here that I dont want to pay if I can
> 
> speedfan was an admirable software for me to adapt cooling/noise to my gaming situation when some games were low or high CPU intensive, trigger fan speeds with several temps sources being CPU,MB or GPU, multipoint fan curves etc
> I dont think teh developer has so much time and commitment o work on AM4 platform but I will drop a note on his blog, who knows,might get some traction


SMT disable? :c

in hwinfo you can see SVI CPU voltage sensor, in load your voltage is more low than idle, go to bios set LLC5 (cpu) and put this vCore (the low).
Phases in extreme (both)
freq of current manual (600hz) (both)

try this if work enable SMT, and if fail with SMT raise your vCore and test again.


----------



## crakej

I found this..... https://hardforum.com/threads/post-your-ryzen-memory-speeds.1927366/page-5
Can anyone confirm this at all? I'm just seeing if it works with my timings.....

Edit:this does hold true - at least I have that bit figured out! At least I can now work out these values for higher speeds, and when i come to tighten tRFC, I will be able to work out the other values.


----------



## ceaton88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 1.45 for your ram is much voltage!!!!
> how are you test your pc? i recommend Prime95 (8 to 12 hours); other users recommends IBT or encodings tests.
> 
> in HWINFO what vCore has your cpu in SVI sensor? (idle and load)
> 
> 1.375v is very very good for 4ghz stable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you set manual i recommend LLC 3, 4 or 5.
> Phases in extreme!
> 
> If your SOC voltage is low your cpu have less temperature and your rig less consumption. try to find your perfect SOC voltage.





http://imgur.com/XO5p1


So like I said I have an offset pstate overclock applied via the bios to be 1.35v but the screenshot shows as 1.39v almost?

Also could someone confirm my CPU temp please? 80 degrees seems too high to me.


----------



## crakej

While using Typhoon today (latest ver) I discovered that every time I read data in, it''s different! It appears to be Typhoon as my ram is read correctly by everything else.



If I look in the database, the checksum is *correct!*


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XO5p1
> 
> 
> So like I said I have an offset pstate overclock applied via the bios to be 1.35v but the screenshot shows as 1.39v almost?
> 
> Also could someone confirm my CPU temp please? 80 degrees seems too high to me.


Max temp is taken from t-die, so it's 60 degrees......good temps!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XO5p1
> 
> 
> So like I said I have an offset pstate overclock applied via the bios to be 1.35v but the screenshot shows as 1.39v almost?
> 
> Also could someone confirm my CPU temp please? 80 degrees seems too high to me.


LLC 1? i dont like this, use 3/4/5 (with less vcore) but pstates its buggy... in your place i dont use this. if you set low vCore your board can be dead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> While using Typhoon today (latest ver) I discovered that every time I read data in, it''s different! It appears to be Typhoon as my ram is read correctly by everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> If I look in the database, the checksum is *correct!*


good i try to download this version! (have more information) you can download your SPD to other ram (same model) without problems. (Thaiphoon have DataBase if doesnt you need google or post in the forum)

both rams have problems or only one?


----------



## ceaton88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Max temp is taken from t-die, so it's 60 degrees......good temps!


R you sure? The CPU temp in bios hangs around 37 on idle which matches up more with the CPU temp I've highlighted in pink
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> LLC 1? i dont like this, use 3/4/5 (with less vcore) but pstates its buggy... in your place i dont use this. if you set low vCore your board can be dead.
> good i try to download this version!


I'm using LLC 5 for both CPU and SOC. Phases Extreme like you said.
Pstate is the only way I can overclock to 4GHz, if I overclock via multiplier the BIOS will show 4GHz but when I boot into windows CPU-Z says I'm running at 2GHz


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> R you sure? The CPU temp in bios hangs around 37 on idle which matches up more with the CPU temp I've highlighted in pink
> I'm using LLC 5 for both CPU and SOC. Phases Extreme like you said.
> Pstate is the only way I can overclock to 4GHz, if I overclock via multiplier the BIOS will show 4GHz but when I boot into windows CPU-Z says I'm running at 2GHz


ohhh i dont have this problem, i cant help you in this :/


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> R you sure? The CPU temp in bios hangs around 37 on idle which matches up more with the CPU temp I've highlighted in pink
> I'm using LLC 5 for both CPU and SOC. Phases Extreme like you said.
> Pstate is the only way I can overclock to 4GHz, if I overclock via multiplier the BIOS will show 4GHz but when I boot into windows CPU-Z says I'm running at 2GHz


You're on an 'X' cpu? then yes. The ASUS sensor is the diode under the cpu which is why it shows slightly different.

LLC 4 is enough for the SoC. CPUz is not recommended - use HWInfo64


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> LLC 1? i dont like this, use 3/4/5 (with less vcore) but pstates its buggy... in your place i dont use this. if you set low vCore your board can be dead.
> good i try to download this version! (have more information) you can download your SPD to other ram (same model) without problems. (Thaiphoon have DataBase if doesnt you need google or post in the forum)
> 
> both rams have problems or only one?


*There is no problem with my ram!* Thaiphoon reads a different model no every time - missing a character here or there, but everything else shows my ram is fine. I looked in the database and the checksum it's showing - 242d(hex) is correct, as is the other checksum.

Beware this may happen and make you think your ram firmware is corrupt - but it might not be - just like mine. When I use Comparator,it shows _different_ differences on _every_ run - I close Thaiphoon, reload, and get different data. Will get screenshots for you.

Edit:screenshots showing different model numbers - both read from the *same* dimm......and then the next time, it might be right.




I'm starting to think my ram is just not as stable as I thought it was. Still too many crashes that are not all firefoxs' fault! Maybe my tRFC is way too low as it should be 560T for 3200, not 256T from the stilts' fast timings. Even though I can pass IBT and P95, I don't think this relates to stable, all round performance.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> R you sure? The CPU temp in bios hangs around 37 on idle which matches up more with the CPU temp I've highlighted in pink
> I'm using LLC 5 for both CPU and SOC. Phases Extreme like you said.
> Pstate is the only way I can overclock to 4GHz, if I overclock via multiplier the BIOS will show 4GHz but when I boot into windows CPU-Z says I'm running at 2GHz


It is a problem with Ryzen CPUs without "X" - you can't set multiplier and voltage in Bios because it will work with half the frequency after system boot (not only in Windows, but in Linux and other systems).
If you want to set 40X in bios you have to use "offset" for voltage to keep your 4Ghz overclock in Windows. Or you can set voltage and multiplier in bios to auto, use Zenststes 2.2 in Windows to manually set frequency and voltages. This is how I use it because it allows me to easier fine tune voltages.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So now that my system is 100% stable I'm installing the AI suite.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## SaccoSVD

woops!! crashed while running IBT

now I can say with 100% certainty the AI suite adds instability to the system


----------



## SaccoSVD

Also, setting fans from the BIOS seem to give more stable speeds. The ASUS fan control service keep slightly ramping speeds up and down.

BTW you must manually uninstall that service from the registry after uninstalling the AI suite.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> woops!! crashed while running IBT
> 
> now I can say with 100% certainty the AI suite adds instability to the system


Do you have any usb DACs? Could you try connecting them to the 2 ports closest to audio outputs and try playing high quality music (or at least set output to 24 or 32 bit and as high frequency as you can, in Wasapi Exclusive and Asio mode). I thought I had a stable OC and that one proved me wrong.... I could get all test stable, core and memory ones but I had to increase voltage to 1.4V to get simple playback stable








I hope someone can verify this behavior for me.


----------



## SaccoSVD

*to the 2 ports closest to audio outputs*

where exactly?

I have 2 firewire interfaces chained together. no prob at all.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Also, setting fans from the BIOS seem to give more stable speeds. The ASUS fan control service keep slightly ramping speeds up and down.
> 
> BTW you must manually uninstall that service from the registry after uninstalling the AI suite.


I run IBT with zero crashes - with AISuite running too! I found that AISuite failed when my OC was not completely stable - not had a crash like it in ages.

Also, it's easy to stop the fans ramping by adjusting the Fan Smoothing Up/Down time in FanXpert

Edit: Latest run...


----------



## crakej

I can report that I've gained some more stability @ 3200 and higher since being able to calculate tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4 properly! I couldn't even boot the 3333 fast settings yesterday - entered the correct tRFC2/4 and bingo! It booted!

Sadly, not stable, but just booting is amazing! I can run the safe settings (like now) and safely use my browser and other low power stuff, with just the occasional crash. Ultimately, armed with this new knowledge I now hope to get a bit farther, though booting 3466 still escapes me!


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> *to the 2 ports closest to audio outputs*
> 
> where exactly?
> 
> I have 2 firewire interfaces chained together. no prob at all.


Firewire is no good for this test, only USB ports connected to CPU gave me problems.
The one circled on the picture below.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Firewire is no good for this test, only USB ports connected to CPU gave me problems.
> The one circled on the picture below.


Are these the ASMedia USB3.1 from CPU? If so, I can't even run the provided drivers for those ports having to use instead the Microsoft default drivers....

edit: these ones?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I can report that I've gained some more stability @ 3200 and higher since being able to calculate tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4 properly! I couldn't even boot the 3333 fast settings yesterday - entered the correct tRFC2/4 and bingo! It booted!
> 
> Sadly, not stable, but just booting is amazing! I can run the safe settings (like now) and safely use my browser and other low power stuff, with just the occasional crash. Ultimately, armed with this new knowledge I now hope to get a bit farther, though booting 3466 still escapes me!


Allright. So at least it seems you need a bit more vcore if you want the AI suite running then.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Allright. So at least it seems you need a bit more vcore if you want the AI suite running then.


My cpu is set at 1.387LLC5 which usually results in VID of 1.344 or 1.325

To be fair, anything that monitors whats going on can have adverse affects on benchmarks and more....


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Are these the ASMedia USB3.1 from CPU? If so, I can't even run the provided drivers for those ports having to use instead the Microsoft default drivers....
> 
> edit: these ones?


ASMedia are not from CPU, the vanilla USB 3.0 ones are connected to internal CPU controller and physically they are the ones I selected in red on picture in my previous post.
They are the ones causing me reboots without enough voltage on CPU.
The ASMedia connected ones are teal colored ones on the same picture, left of those highlighted. They are working perfectly well independently of cpu voltage.

What do you mean about provided drivers? The ones you highlighted are from AMD USB hardware, not ASMedia, and do not require separate drivers, they use Microsoft ones and there are no drivers for them in AMD package (well, there are USB 3.0/3.1 drivers but for Windows 7 only).
The drivers for ASMedia installed on my PC without problems:


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I can report that I've gained some more stability @ 3200 and higher since being able to calculate tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4 properly! I couldn't even boot the 3333 fast settings yesterday - entered the correct tRFC2/4 and bingo! It booted!
> 
> Sadly, not stable, but just booting is amazing! I can run the safe settings (like now) and safely use my browser and other low power stuff, with just the occasional crash. Ultimately, armed with this new knowledge I now hope to get a bit farther, though booting 3466 still escapes me!


my Rams supposedly need 335-250-154 but not even booting with 400-299-184.
With 450-336-207 it is 90% stable (i dont pass tests without errors but in windows i dont have any problems with games / virtual machines / office / others.)
and full stable with 560 (and I do not remember the rest)

Not bad, at least now I know what are the "sensitive" values of my memory.
i try in this days low timmings without change tRFC.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> ASMedia are not from CPU, the vanilla USB 3.0 ones are connected to internal CPU controller and physically they are the ones I selected in red on picture in my previous post.
> They are the ones causing me reboots without enough voltage on CPU.
> The ASMedia connected ones are teal colored ones on the same picture, left of those highlighted. They are working perfectly well independently of cpu voltage.
> 
> What do you mean about provided drivers? The ones you highlighted are from AMD USB hardware, not ASMedia, and do not require separate drivers, they use Microsoft ones and there are no drivers for them in AMD package (well, there are USB 3.0/3.1 drivers but for Windows 7 only).
> The drivers for ASMedia installed on my PC without problems:


Sorry - I meant the AMD ones! I could not install the provided AMD USB drivers - the ports would not work until I installed microsoft drivers.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Do you have any usb DACs? Could you try connecting them to the 2 ports closest to audio outputs and try playing high quality music (or at least set output to 24 or 32 bit and as high frequency as you can, in Wasapi Exclusive and Asio mode). I thought I had a stable OC and that one proved me wrong.... I could get all test stable, core and memory ones but I had to increase voltage to 1.4V to get simple playback stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone can verify this behavior for me.


i have no luck on USB DAC. it keeps dropping out the connection randomly and gave me noise. a good way to destroy my ears and tweeters since i have no analog gain knob


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i have no luck on USB DAC. it keeps dropping out the connection randomly and gave me noise. a good way to destroy my ears and tweeters since i have no analog gain knob


Are you using AMD or Microsoft drivers on those ports?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Sorry - I meant the AMD ones! I could not install the provided AMD USB drivers - the ports would not work until I installed microsoft drivers.


AMD does not provide USB 3.0/3.1 drivers for Ryzen for Windows 10 - the included drivers are for Windows 7 only - they won't install on W10 because they are not designed for it.
I repeat, the USB drivers included in AMD setup files on AMD website are for Windows 7 only. The same with drivers from Asus website - they are for W7 only. The separate driver is only for ASMedia USB.


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v

I also have a Presonus iTwo.

Does that qualify? Is USB2. What should I try?

BTW: I have a huge USB host connected to one of those ports (Manhattan MondoHub 32 ports). Had no problem whatsoever.

EDIT: Just connected it through the hub on a USB2 port. The Hub itself is connected on the USB3 port in the MOBO. No problems so far.

EDIT2: playing at 24bit 96kHz via FL Studio ASIO (project that uses 99% CPU) no problem at all. That while chrome was playing audio via my other card.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> AMD does not provide USB 3.0/3.1 drivers for Ryzen for Windows 10 - the included drivers are for Windows 7 only - they won't install on W10 because they are not designed for it.
> I repeat, the USB drivers included in AMD setup files on AMD website are for Windows 7 only. The same with drivers from Asus website - they are for W7 only. The separate driver is only for ASMedia USB.


Well, somehow Windows did install AMD drivers for me - no wonder ports did not work properly - I had to manually update the driver to the MS driver. I thought this might have happened to you causing you problems.


----------



## Vaselkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> My cpu is set at 1.387LLC5 which usually results in VID of 1.344 or 1.325


Wow. My VID always shows 0.988v. Why is that?


----------



## spyshagg

I'm having trouble installing ZenStates. Error installing service. Anyone got this?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I'm having trouble installing ZenStates. Error installing service. Anyone got this?


Did you try to run AsusZsSrvMan.exe 'As administrator"?

Even AsusZenStates.exe may need to be launched like this.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Did you try to run AsusZsSrvMan.exe 'As administrator"?
> 
> Even AsusZenStates.exe may need to be launched like this.


I see no error when clicking AsuszsSrvMan.exe, but when pressing AsusZenStates.exe I have this


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I see no error when clicking AsuszsSrvMan.exe, but when pressing AsusZenStates.exe I have this


Open the Services list then look for AsusZsSrv.
If you find it, right click on it then "Stop".

Open a command line windows then type sc delete AsusZsSrv
It should uninstall the service.

Try again to run AsusZsSrvMan.exe "As Administrator" then go back to the services list to check if the AsusZsSrv appears

Then try to run AsusZenStates.exe "As Administrator".


----------



## mat9v

And if that does not help, rename directory that Zenstates is starting from. There are some strange settings left in registry that I can't find and they prevent Zenstates from starting.


----------



## lb_felipe

Does the Ryzen Master need to be run and the profile has to be applied on every Windows restart?

I think that app would be great because it conserves dynamic Vocre/clock, but if on every time I reboot my system, I have to run that, agree with the statement and then apply the profile OC definied, it is stupid.

Also, would Ryzen Master use ZenStates? I installed no services about that but when I run Ryzen Master, my OC behaves like stock, with dynamic auto settings.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaselkov*
> 
> Wow. My VID always shows 0.988v. Why is that?


We need to see the other voltage settings - the SVI2 TFN ones.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> mat9v
> 
> I also have a Presonus iTwo.
> 
> Does that qualify? Is USB2. What should I try?
> 
> BTW: I have a huge USB host connected to one of those ports (Manhattan MondoHub 32 ports). Had no problem whatsoever.
> 
> EDIT: Just connected it through the hub on a USB2 port. The Hub itself is connected on the USB3 port in the MOBO. No problems so far.
> 
> EDIT2: playing at 24bit 96kHz via FL Studio ASIO (project that uses 99% CPU) no problem at all. That while chrome was playing audio via my other card.


i sometimes has problem like AAE error if i continuously start and stop the playback on PT12HD. on anoher apps like foobar, it just plays w/ distortions.


----------



## karenin

Regarding USB, afaik the top 2 and bottom 2 are both provided from CPU. Only the Type C and the other USB3 above Type C are from Chipset (Asmedias are the Cyan Connectors).

When i plug in something to the USB3 that is provided by Chipset, my booting time tripples (from 10 to 28 sec).


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Regarding USB, afaik the top 2 and bottom 2 are both provided from CPU. Only the Type C and the other USB3 above Type C are from Chipset (Asmedias are the Cyan Connectors).
> 
> When i plug in something to the USB3 that is provided by Chipset, my booting time tripples (from 10 to 28 sec).


Thank you! I thought I was going mad....I also have the problem you mention - also my mouse gets jerky when something is plugged into those ports.
-
Make sure you're using the MS drivers (not AMD) - when I did that, things started working properly.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Open the Services list then look for AsusZsSrv.
> If you find it, right click on it then "Stop".
> 
> Open a command line windows then type sc delete AsusZsSrv
> It should uninstall the service.
> 
> Try again to run AsusZsSrvMan.exe "As Administrator" then go back to the services list to check if the AsusZsSrv appears
> 
> Then try to run AsusZenStates.exe "As Administrator".


yeah there is no service named like that. Even after pressing AsusZsSrvMan.exe "As Administrator". So it seems the service cannot be installed.

Edit: its the windows defender messing things up.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thank you! I thought I was going mad....I also have the problem you mention - also my mouse gets jerky when something is plugged into those ports.
> -
> Make sure you're using the MS drivers (not AMD) - when I did that, things started working properly.


Both my USB drivers are from MS date 27.04.2017 (04-27-2017 for you us americans







), so they should be up to date? But doesnt change the boot behaviour sadly. I just use the CPU ones and leave those Chipset USB alone. Problem is, that my WLAN stick isnt accessable when using safe mode with network when using the CPU-USB ports. But compared to 20sec extra boot time this is just a minor inconvenience..


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Both my USB drivers are from MS date 27.04.2017 (04-27-2017 for you us americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so they should be up to date? But doesnt change the boot behaviour sadly. I just use the CPU ones and leave those Chipset USB alone. Problem is, that my WLAN stick isnt accessable when using safe mode with network when using the CPU-USB ports. But compared to 20sec extra boot time this is just a minor inconvenience..


I'm on ver 10.0.15063.296 on my AMD USB 3 ports (i think it's the same)

Edit: thinking about it - just realized that I do still have problems with these ports when I use my USB3 memory stick, jerky mouse and really slow access - my USB2 drive is faster in the same port!


----------



## karenin

Just to clear up what i was talking about i let my impressive Paint Skills talk:



On another note, i still dont get 3066 or 3200 to work with my D-Dies. Its exhausting really. 2933 with 1,2v and 16-16-16 or 2933 with 1,35 and 14-14-14 (and good 2/3 timings. With some fiddling i can get 12-13-13 stable too), but 3066 not even with 18-19-19... I just dont understand this and cant narrow down whats the culprit (tried anything from rtt to CAD to PROC to CLDO etc..







)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> yeah there is no service named like that. Even after pressing AsusZsSrvMan.exe "As Administrator". So it seems the service cannot be installed.
> 
> Edit: its the windows defender messing things up.


Is your operating system Windows 10 64 bits?

If ZenStates and its files are not already in a short and simple path, you could try to move them in C:\ZenStates\

Perhaps a previous install of ZenStates left some troublesome registry entries.
You could try to get rid of everything containing zenstate in the registry, before trying to install it once more.


----------



## sakae48

so here, is my main problem. board readings f00k'd up out of the blue EVERYTIME. there's no exact time, it just happens randomly. how could i trust my system running 24/7 having some load on it? what if it decided to do this stuff when i'm doing a heavy work? overheat and shutdown while i was off / sleep? that's not funny at all









RMA? oh come on. i don't want to take my system apart, re-register OS, and re-configure everything again and again.


----------



## ceaton88

I was under the impression XFR is disabled when overclocking?



http://imgur.com/O4e7o


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> I was under the impression XFR is disabled when overclocking?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/O4e7o


You need to turn off CPB in Advanced menu in bios, otherwise you might get high voltages.

Your voltages look strange anyway - please show the other voltage figures so we know whats going on.


----------



## ceaton88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You need to turn off CPB in Advanced menu in bios, otherwise you might get high voltages.
> 
> Your voltages look strange anyway - please show the other voltage figures so we know whats going on.






http://imgur.com/ewKcs


----------



## ScomComputers

Hi!
Please help me!
I connect the waterpump to,aiopump or waterpump+ connector, and the hwinfo and aida64 show random *0 rpm* speed,but the i see ,pump works fine only program show 0 rpm,why, what the problem?
I restart my system and all programs show good 2550rpm...
Interestingly, sometimes 1-2 days will come when this error will come again!

_Sorry my bad english ._

Thanks!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScomComputers*
> 
> Hi!
> Please help me!
> I connect the waterpump to,aiopump or waterpump+ connector, and the hwinfo and aida64 show random *0 rpm* speed,but the i see ,pump works fine only program show 0 rpm,why, what the problem?
> I restart my system and all programs show good 2550rpm...
> Interestingly, sometimes 1-2 days will come when this error will come again!
> 
> _Sorry my bad english ._
> 
> Thanks!


Seems like a software problem. That's it.

I personally connect the Pump in the Chassis 1 header. It allows me to run it slower.


----------



## ScomComputers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Seems like a software problem. That's it.
> 
> I personally connect the Pump in the Chassis 1 header. It allows me to run it slower.


Thank You...

Yesterday, random all fans run 100%,the restart not fix it,i remove battery then this problem fixed...
I dont know what the fan contor problem this mobo...


----------



## SaccoSVD

Are you using the AI suite? I had that kind of problems with it. Even periodic speed bursts.

If not. did you run the Qfan profiler in the BIOS?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i sometimes has problem like AAE error if i continuously start and stop the playback on PT12HD. on anoher apps like foobar, it just plays w/ distortions.


What about updating the Audio card's firmware?


----------



## ScomComputers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are you using the AI suite? I had that kind of problems with it. Even periodic speed bursts.
> 
> If not. did you run the Qfan profiler in the BIOS?


No i never use Ai suite and other program, i only use hwmon, and aida64!(Now only hwmon!)
I use manual settings in the bios.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScomComputers*
> 
> No i never use Ai suite and other program, i only use hwmon, and aida64!
> I setting the fan control manual in the bios.


Me too.

So, did you run the profiler in the BIOS?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Seems like a software problem. That's it.
> 
> I personally connect the Pump in the Chassis 1 header. It allows me to run it slower.


i noticed on my recent issue just now. the "water pump +" shows 0RPM yet my fan that were connected to that header were working

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are you using the AI suite? I had that kind of problems with it. Even periodic speed bursts.
> 
> If not. did you run the Qfan profiler in the BIOS?


worth to try. doesnt works on me tho









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What about updating the Audio card's firmware?


Parasound has no firmware update unfortunately.. it's not professional specific DAC so... yeah.. little to no firmware support


----------



## ScomComputers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Me too.
> 
> So, did you run the profiler in the BIOS?


No i didnt run this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i noticed on my recent issue just now. the "water pump +" shows 0RPM yet my fan that were connected to that header were working
> worth to try. doesnt works on me tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parasound has no firmware update unfortunately.. it's not professional specific DAC so... yeah.. little to no firmware support


Oh what this problem, i use 805,807,810 bios and i see this problem?

I send back my mobo in RMA ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

*No i didnt run this.*

Most likely the cause of the problem. Just run that, tune your fans afterwards and let me know.


----------



## ScomComputers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> *No i didnt run this.*
> 
> Most likely the cause of the problem. Just run that, tune your fans afterwards and let me know.


Where is this in the bios? Please show me! Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i noticed on my recent issue just now. the "water pump +" shows 0RPM yet my fan that were connected to that header were working
> worth to try. doesnt works on me tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parasound has no firmware update unfortunately.. it's not professional specific DAC so... yeah.. little to no firmware support


Oh what this problem, i use 805,807,810 bios and i see this problem?

I send back my mobo in RMA ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

*
Where is this in the bios? Please show me! Thanks.*

Go to Monitoring/fans (or something like that)

Check on the upper left corner, there is a button to start the profiler.

From the manual - Monitor menu -> Qfan tuning


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScomComputers*
> 
> Where is this in the bios? Please show me! Thanks.
> Oh what this problem, i use 805,807,810 bios and i see this problem?
> 
> I send back my mobo in RMA ?


i sent my board due to finicky DIMM slots yet bricked it by flashing BIOS on windows back then. the replacement board somehow did this a few weeks (maybe a month or more) after. I don't think anyone here has the same problem. maybe try to RMA? i want to but it feels so time consuming since i should tearing apart, putting them together, re-register my OS, then re-configure everything else.. sigh


----------



## ScomComputers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> *
> Where is this in the bios? Please show me! Thanks.*
> 
> Go to Monitoring/fans (or something like that)
> 
> Check on the upper left corner, there is a button to start the profiler.
> 
> From the manual - Monitor menu -> Qfan tuning


Ok,it's done.But this settings very slow :


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i sent my board due to finicky DIMM slots yet bricked it by flashing BIOS on windows back then. the replacement board somehow did this a few weeks (maybe a month or more) after. I don't think anyone here has the same problem. maybe try to RMA? i want to but it feels so time consuming since i should tearing apart, putting them together, re-register my OS, then re-configure everything else.. sigh


How to fix this "0 rpm" problem? I dont know.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScomComputers*
> 
> Ok,it's done.But this settings very slow :
> 
> How to fix this "0 rpm" problem? I dont know.


sorry but i have no idea how.. i just seen this one too just after i found out my pump header readout on the log file were 0 yet the fan were actually spinning


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Ok,it's done.But this settings very slow :


That is normal.

After the profiler has finished hit F7 (easy mode) and set your fan curves again. You can check their speeds by going to the main screen after setting one of the curves and hitting Apply.


----------



## ScomComputers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> sorry but i have no idea how.. i just seen this one too just after i found out my pump header readout on the log file were 0 yet the fan were actually spinning


I hope new bios fix this problem,if not then i buy new mobo Crosshair VI Hero....i think this is good mobo!


----------



## ScomComputers

*That is normal.

After the profiler has finished hit F7 and set your fan curves again. You can check their speeds by going to the main screen after setting one of the curves and hitting Apply.*

Yes, so I did.
I hope this fix my problem....thank you!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ewKcs


Doesn't make sense! Not to me anyways....


----------



## Vaselkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> We need to see the other voltage settings - the SVI2 TFN ones.


All voltages:


----------



## ceaton88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Doesn't make sense! Not to me anyways....


What doesn't?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaselkov*
> 
> All voltages:


HWiNFO has an error and shows VID in inverse of what it should display:
- for example I have [email protected] and 1.2Ghz at 0.7V
- if I set performance mode hwinfo happily shows that my VID is 0.7V but in reverse when I set power saver the VID suddenly shows 1.4V
I think it's a hwinfo error.


----------



## Vaselkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> HWiNFO has an error and shows VID in inverse of what it should display:
> - for example I have [email protected] and 1.2Ghz at 0.7V
> - if I set performance mode hwinfo happily shows that my VID is 0.7V but in reverse when I set power saver the VID suddenly shows 1.4V


Mine VID never changes, even when I change power plan. But I don't use P states overclocking. Maybe that's why?

EDIT: I followed pstate oc guides and changed Pstates in bios and now hwinfo shows VID 1.375v. But I always stuck on lowest clock 2.2GHz... I guess bios pstates are broken in 0810 bios?

Also tried Asus Zenstate 0.2.2. It does nothing just changes VID.


----------



## ytzelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> Hi Zench
> 
> I have used your baseline parameters and managed to get my RAM to run stable at 3066Mhz with SOC 1.1V and Dram 1.375V.Timing wise, strictly similar to what you advised
> 
> I am good with that for now, when I come back from my oversea business trip,I will spend more time on this
> 
> I am working now on the CPU OCing side of my rig, trying to learn about LLC settings since I didnt have to dig into that level with my Pentium.
> so far, stable in synthetic benchmark and gaming at 3.8Ghz/1.32Vcore in combination with above RAM OC but I have to disable SMT to achieve this so hopefully I can overcome that with more testing because that would kind of kill teh merit to have bought a 1600 in teh 1st place
> 
> @os4321
> 
> RAM prices are horrendous in Japan so yes I considered sending back the Corsair RAM but then Gskill and the good ones on the QVL come at very high premium price over here that I dont want to pay if I can
> 
> speedfan was an admirable software for me to adapt cooling/noise to my gaming situation when some games were low or high CPU intensive, trigger fan speeds with several temps sources being CPU,MB or GPU, multipoint fan curves etc
> I dont think teh developer has so much time and commitment o work on AM4 platform but I will drop a note on his blog, who knows,might get some traction


I've already written to the dev but no answer


----------



## SaccoSVD

8c in my town. 25c idle 60c load....haha!

My old Intel was always 40c 80c no matter the weather.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> That is normal.
> 
> After the profiler has finished hit F7 (easy mode) and set your fan curves again. You can check their speeds by going to the main screen after setting one of the curves and hitting Apply.


Do you mean F6?

Advice: When adjusting fan speed curves, use only the easy graphic mode. That way you can set middle and maximum speed nodes as low as the minimum. Using advanced mode (that is, inserting the value intead of moving the graphisc bars with mouse), the higher temperatures and speed values don't lower below 60% on DC or 20% on PWM.

If AI Suite was so bugged, Fan Xpert 4 would be best way to adjust the fans' behavior. I don't get why ASUS don't put Fan Xpert 4 dicertly on its UEFI. I know, Q-Fan is like that, but misses some funcionalies that are usefull.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScomComputers*
> 
> *That is normal.
> 
> After the profiler has finished hit F7 and set your fan curves again. You can check their speeds by going to the main screen after setting one of the curves and hitting Apply.*
> 
> Yes, so I did.
> I hope this fix my problem....thank you!


Remember set PWM or DC according to your fan or pump.


----------



## komodikkio

Hi all guys,
i'm back after almost a month and had to handle 150+ pages















After i read all the new stuffs, yesterday i upgraded to the latest bios and then tried to get back on cpu overclock (w/ zenstates and w/o ram oc atm)
System booted to windows with @3.8 and 1,38v, but after 2 minutes of prime95's first test the temps was already near 75/80° C
(tpuII active, cpu core auto, vsoc 0.994, phases on extreme, cpu current 130%, vsoc 110%, fans ramping almost at max speed at 40°C)
I tested again with [email protected], same settings for other stuffs, the max temp went at 75° under prime's first test, but had not much time to go on and so i'll start back this evening (i wish)

I'm in Italy and now the Tamb here're around 26/28° C.
I can't understand if my Archon (2x14mm fans) isn't just enough to keep cold this 1700 or if I did something wrong while mounting the cooler or applying the thermal paste.
In the next days i will have to swap my cpu with another one, so i'll have to mount the cooler from scratch and I'll try to do better this time with the thermal paste.
I'm starting to look around for a good AIO with a big enough rad (280 or >) and sized to fit in my hafx, maybe i could have better results and i'll use this archon to resurrect my old 775 rig and use it as a battle station @ home (for wife&friends)

Any suggestion is welcome

(sorry for my english)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Do you mean F6?


I meant F7 (easy mode) then the fan section....can't remember if F6 sends you to the fan section directly but it is possible.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytzelf*
> 
> I've already written to the dev but no answer


yes I am afraid so. in the meantime I have found out the X370 fatality K4 from Asrock is supported by speedfan, doesnt help in my decision to keep the Prime PRO......


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Hi all guys,
> i'm back after almost a month and had to handle 150+ pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After i read all the new stuffs, yesterday i upgraded to the latest bios and then tried to get back on cpu overclock (w/ zenstates and w/o ram oc atm)
> System booted to windows with @3.8 and 1,38v, but after 2 minutes of prime95's first test the temps was already near 75/80° C
> (tpuII active, cpu core auto, vsoc 0.994, phases on extreme, cpu current 130%, vsoc 110%, fans ramping almost at max speed at 40°C)
> I tested again with [email protected], same settings for other stuffs, the max temp went at 75° under prime's first test, but had not much time to go on and so i'll start back this evening (i wish)
> 
> I'm in Italy and now the Tamb here're around 26/28° C.
> I can't understand if my Archon (2x14mm fans) isn't just enough to keep cold this 1700 or if I did something wrong while mounting the cooler or applying the thermal paste.
> In the next days i will have to swap my cpu with another one, so i'll have to mount the cooler from scratch and I'll try to do better this time with the thermal paste.
> I'm starting to look around for a good AIO with a big enough rad (280 or >) and sized to fit in my hafx, maybe i could have better results and i'll use this archon to resurrect my old 775 rig and use it as a battle station @ home (for wife&friends)
> 
> Any suggestion is welcome
> 
> (sorry for my english)


Bon Giorno.









I don't think you need current capability to more than the default 100%

Use LLC3 to see if you can get the system stable. That and phase control to extreme will help you keep the vcore low.

CPU Core 38
Vcore 1.36v or more if you need.
SOC 1.0v or maybe 1.1v
Phase controls (CPU and SOC) extreme.

Your thermalright Archon cooler might not be enough. Better get at least a 240mm rad AIO.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Just to clear up what i was talking about i let my impressive Paint Skills talk:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, i still dont get 3066 or 3200 to work with my D-Dies. Its exhausting really. 2933 with 1,2v and 16-16-16 or 2933 with 1,35 and 14-14-14 (and good 2/3 timings. With some fiddling i can get 12-13-13 stable too), but 3066 not even with 18-19-19... I just dont understand this and cant narrow down whats the culprit (tried anything from rtt to CAD to PROC to CLDO etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Connected the iTwo alone in the center USB3 (the one above the type C connector) and had no problems whatsoever either.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Connected the iTwo alone in the center USB3 (the one above the type C connector) and had no problems whatsoever either.


That is good to know, I'm sad that stable use of all USB ports require (for me) increasing CPU voltage to [email protected] - both of my DACs use XMOS USB controller, so maybe that's the case...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-SMSL-IDEA-SABRE9018Q2C-XMOS-DSD512-Mini-Portable-Decoder-DSD-USB-DAC/32808367921.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/YJ-DSD1796-XMOS-U8-USB-DAC-Decoder-Assembled-Board-headphone-amp-support-PCM-DSD-32Bit/32619935784.html
Btw, Sacco - as you are interested in music - what do you think of the hardware in them? Take a look at them if you have a moment.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I don't like them much. Look like cheapo stuff to me.









I would buy at least an Itwo or some M audio interface for that job.

BTW: I"m using all the USB ports in my machine besides the 3.1 ports.

Here's the hub I have in one of the lower USB3 ports. Is huge and has a gazillion things connected.

http://www.manhattan-products.com/mondohub

I really doubt using USB stuff will make your system unstable, unless one of them is dodgy to start with.


----------



## komodikkio

Hi Sacco,
thank for your reply.
Actually i think it's better for me to keep the temps as lower as possible, so I will try to stay bit lower the 3,8 G.
At least until i go for a good liquid cooling


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> That is good to know, I'm sad that stable use of all USB ports require (for me) increasing CPU voltage to [email protected]


Just a thought .... does SoC voltage help stabilize USB ports? What do you have for SoC voltage? Have you tried different SoC voltage?


----------



## mat9v

Allready mentioned that SoC voltage changing did not help, only increasing core voltage stabilized the system. SoC voltage is 1.1V.
@Sacco - well, both would have to be dodgy in the same way and then why would increasing core voltage fix the problem. Beside they work stable connected to another USB controller. The whole strange thing was an observation on stability and may be limited to only my own CPU.


----------



## spyshagg

what reasonable explanation could there be to explain why only changing:
Quote:


> - cpu current to 130%
> - vrm from tprobe to extreme
> - LLC level 3


...would make an 100% stock 1800X unstable with windows bsods?

ram is set to 3066 and passes HCI successfully. The rest about the cpu is stock, except SoC to 1.1v


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> what reasonable explanation could there be to explain why only changing:
> ...would make an 100% stock 1800X unstable with windows bsods?
> 
> ram is set to 3066 and passes HCI successfully. The rest about the cpu is stock, except SoC to 1.1v


You should also mention from what values were they changed from








But as they all concern voltages, the changes may have impacted stability of voltage supplied to CPU.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> You should also mention from what values were they changed from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as they all concern voltages, the changes may have impacted stability of voltage supplied to CPU.


They were changed from stock also (default values).


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I don't like them much. Look like cheapo stuff to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy at least an Itwo or some M audio interface for that job.
> 
> BTW: I"m using all the USB ports in my machine besides the 3.1 ports.
> 
> Here's the hub I have in one of the lower USB3 ports. Is huge and has a gazillion things connected.
> 
> http://www.manhattan-products.com/mondohub
> 
> I really doubt using USB stuff will make your system unstable, unless one of them is dodgy to start with.


Hi SaccoSVD.

Can you help me? i thin my prime pro its dead







what were your symptoms when your mobo die? i think my bios its dead.

The cpu fans try to start and ramp up and then the RPM goes down, then ramp up again and slow down. No post at all, i try disconect every thing, clear bios, remove baterry, nothing xD

I also see that Lermite have a soft bios, how do you recover the bios?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> what were your symptoms when your mobo die?


In my case the fans / leds worked but nothing else, no beep, CD started but didn't attempt to read. Nothing but a black screen. But in my case I killed my board after flashing with AFUDOS.

What were you doing when your's went dead?

The way to recover them is to place a BIOS file in a USB stick and naming it X370PRO.CAP....the MOBO should pick it up automatically and start the flashing. I can't confirm it works because when I bricked mine it didn't.

Make sure the Drive is FAT32 just in case.

I think some other guys have a way to recover a board bricked while fiddling with P states. But first we have to know what did you do to get your board bricked.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> I also see that Lermite have a soft bios, how do you recover the bios?


Yes, I got several soft bricks while playing too much with my bios settings.

When I get a crash, I try, step by step until one works:
1 - reboot by pushing the button Reset
2 - shutdown by holding the Power button pushed for several seconds.
3 - shutting down with the power supply switch
4 - Clear CMOS: while the power supply is switched off, connect the Clear RTC jumper for about 15 seconds
5 - Removing the battery, doing a Clear CMOS again
6 - if the option appears, following the emergency bios rescue process
7 - Removing the RAM sticks, trying to boot, expecting the three beeps pointing a RAM issue, then trying to put one stick back in A2 slot, then put the other one in B2, then exchanging their positions.
8 - Replacing the two RAM sticks by another ones (I have a spare set)


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> In my case the fans / leds worked but nothing else, no beep, CD started but didn't attempt to read. Nothing but a black screen. But in my case I killed my board after flashing with AFUDOS.
> 
> What were you doing when your's went dead?
> 
> The way to recover them is to place a BIOS file in a USB stick and naming it X370PRO.CAP....the MOBO should pick it up automatically and start the flashing. I can't confirm it works because when I bricked mine it didn't.
> 
> Make sure the Drive is FAT32 just in case.
> 
> I think some other guys have a way to recover a board bricked while fiddling with P states. But first we have to know what did you do to get your board bricked.


I put a riser cable for the pcie to put GPU vertically...After about 1 hour cAPUT!!! nothing!! like you said, only fans work, nothing more that a black screem ;_;


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> I put a riser cable for the pcie to put GPU vertically...After about 1 hour cAPUT!!! nothing!! like you said, only fans work, nothing more that a black screem ;_;


Try with other GPU.
I think:
Your pc find your GPU and boot but your GPU dont give image to your monitor.
I have 8800gt (Nvidia) with black screen problem BUT my pc boot perfect xD
Quote:


> Equally... This post need a large singboard with big letters in red colour as warning over the P-States (On BIOS).
> Some people brick their motherboard for use this with wrong vCore. (Users error but the board is bricked XD)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> I put a riser cable for the pcie to put GPU vertically...After about 1 hour cAPUT!!! nothing!! like you said, only fans work, nothing more that a black screem ;_;


Do you have a beeper? That'd help finding the cause.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Try with other GPU.
> I think:
> Your pc find your GPU and boot but your GPU dont give image to your monitor.


I aready try with a low power r9 270, same thing, try the 2nd pcie port. nothing.

I try the swap memory, no memory, clear cmos with battery and without battery, nothing xD

Today amazon send me a second prime pro, i hope its only the mobo, but i afraid that may be the cpu too :/

Yes i have the beeper, but no beeps, after the issue, nothing.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> I aready try with a low power r9 270, same thing, try the 2nd pcie port. nothing.
> 
> I try the swap memory, no memory, clear cmos with battery and without battery, nothing xD
> 
> Today amazon send me a second prime pro, i hope its only the mobo, but i afraid that may be the cpu too :/


Check your PSU (Power Supply). (Voltages and Amps) with and without stress.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Dang! that sucks.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Connected the iTwo alone in the center USB3 (the one above the type C connector) and had no problems whatsoever either.


When i use the one provided by Chipset, my boot time increases by factor 3 (from roughly 10 sec to 28). Might be connected to the device (tried a WLAN Stick and a Mouse. Or it is connected to pcie nvme? Its not clear for me who shares what with what.), maybe "normal" storage devices work there without that boot time increase.

But i just use the ones provided by CPU, have not much devices there (Mouse, Wlan Stick and a xbox ctrl). For storage i use the Front ones my 500r provides. Never had any issues with voltage or anything when using the front ones.


----------



## sakae48

well, Asus replied my e-mail and they want me to RMA the board. sigh.. that's the only way i could get. pain in the back


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> When i use the one provided by Chipset, my boot time increases by factor 3 (from roughly 10 sec to 28). Might be connected to the device (tried a WLAN Stick and a Mouse. Or it is connected to pcie nvme? Its not clear for me who shares what with what.), maybe "normal" storage devices work there without that boot time increase.
> 
> But i just use the ones provided by CPU, have not much devices there (Mouse, Wlan Stick and a xbox ctrl). For storage i use the Front ones my 500r provides. Never had any issues with voltage or anything when using the front ones.


Before or after POST?

Here it happened that I needed to wait a lot after the first logo before POST

Didn't happen anymore since some time, two months or so.

When it happened it was related to my Hub, yes. Mosty likely related to something connected to it, I suspect the iLok dongle.

All I needed to do was to unplug then replug it.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Before or after POST?
> 
> Here it happened that I needed to wait a lot after the first logo before POST
> 
> Didn't happen anymore since some time, two months or so.
> 
> When it happened it was related to my Hub, yes. Mosty likely related to something connected to it, I suspect the iLok dongle.
> 
> All I needed to do was to unplug then replug it.


After Post, Win10 circle. The pre and Post time are very short for me, but i included them when refering to boot time. The only thing that changes the POST time for me is setting the wrong PROC. With the right one i have the POST screen immediatly and its gone after one sec (depending on what i have set in seconds for delay under boot in bios).
The POST time doesnt change for me regardless what and where i plug in something, only the time with win10 circle


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmmm... this is all interesting.

My boot times (windows logo and circle) is around 5s or 6s at most.

I have 23 USB devices connected to my MOBO. One Firewire card (two firestudio project connected to it), one USB and eSata card and one Internet/Wifi card, besides the GPU.

Also 64Gb RAM....so basically I have the MOBO kinda maxed out with devices and yet my boot times are good.|

Not as good as in a laptop (those boot insanely fast) but still...

I guess one dodgy USB device can bring your system down. Long boot times to my knowledge are related to USB devices that aren't properly recognized by the MOBO so it waits and waits till it times out.

Also WD External drives (Such as MyBook) are known to make boot times a PITA. I have two of MyBook II for backup purposes and I always keep them off, otherwise I start growing white hair waiting for them.


----------



## mat9v

I have something completely different:
- 4 seconds before I see AMD Raid screen
- 5 seconds on that screen detecting my 7 drives
- few seconds on general hardware configuration screen (where you press DEL to enter bios)
- during system boot:
a - with Windows logo my keyboard lights ar on for about 5 second, then turn off for 2 seconds
b - then they turn on, wait for a maybe 5 second and turn off
c - after another 2-3 seconds they turn on and screen turns off
d - after 1-2 seconds I see my desktop
on the whole, starting Windows from initial Windows logo to desktop takes 15-20 seconds, and adding the time in "bios" I get about 30 seconds.
It does not matter if I have any hardware connected to USB (well I have mouse and keyboard connected to USB from CPU), I can disconnect DACs, printer and scanner - does not make any difference. It is my second Prime X370 Pro and both have the same boot time. It also does not matter (as far as I can tell) if I have 3Ghz or 4Ghz CPU speed....


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> well, Asus replied my e-mail and they want me to RMA the board. sigh.. that's the only way i could get. pain in the back


Ouch! Didn't you RMA once already??


----------



## karenin

Afaik if you setup the wrong proc it can have effects on hdds (resp the SATA/PCIE Bus) too. Ramad mentioned he crushed a hdd trying to get 80ohms stable. I recognized a longer "circle time" when trying to boot not stable ocs (in the beginning, fresh nvme + new win10 it was barely one circle, after some not stable ocs i got one and a half, now im soon at 2 full circles). I couldnt "remove" the added time by reverting to stable settings, but im sure its related to OC tries. Obviously it will take longer after some time (drivers etc), but f.ex. i could reboot, took 1,5 circles, then tried a not stable 3333 on RAMs and suddenly it was a little more.

But thats all unrelated to USB, you mentioned that it might be due to not being able to initialize the device and after some time it just skips it and boots (timeout), i think thats the case because its always the same ammount it gets added to the "normal" boot behaviour.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Can I ask, what is a Proc?


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can I ask, what is a Proc?


ProcODT (Processor on-die-termination). Its a RAM setting


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ah. I see...I always called it ProcODT (complete)

Alrighty. Thanks!


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, I got several soft bricks while playing too much with my bios settings.
> 
> When I get a crash, I try, step by step until one works:
> 1 - reboot by pushing the button Reset
> 2 - shutdown by holding the Power button pushed for several seconds.
> 3 - shutting down with the power supply switch
> 4 - Clear CMOS: while the power supply is switched off, connect the Clear RTC jumper for about 15 seconds
> 5 - Removing the battery, doing a Clear CMOS again
> 6 - if the option appears, following the emergency bios rescue process
> 7 - Removing the RAM sticks, trying to boot, expecting the three beeps pointing a RAM issue, then trying to put one stick back in A2 slot, then put the other one in B2, then exchanging their positions.
> 8 - Replacing the two RAM sticks by another ones (I have a spare set)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Dang! that sucks.


Hi guys, thanks for your help. I finish of swaping the new mobo and im posting righ now from my PC, all seems good, RAM same as before, the 1080 ti as well and my 1700 seem OK, thanks god only my mother board is dead xD

Now i will return to amazon this test prime pro xDD and lets see how long will it take asus to RMA my board


----------



## nolive721

been thinking a lot on the plane from Japan to Australia (10hrs, that helps...) and I decided to send back MB and CPU to Amazon for a refund on my return to Japan in 2weeks.

this business trip comes at the worst time for me to troubleshoot the various issues I am having since I cant do anything physically on my new rig, but I wouldnt have had so much time anyway to spend on deep OCing settings trial and error and the speedfan alternatives are not there (AI suite or others also create problems).

will certainly order an ASROCK K4 in replacement and possibly downgrade from a 1600 to a 1500X or even 1400CPU which would better match my needs for this rig mainly dedicated to gaming

again, appreciated the support from people here with getting the RAM to OC(at least that part worked reasonably well in the end) but there are too many issues left


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> been thinking a lot on the plane from Japan to Australia (10hrs, that helps...) and I decided to send back MB and CPU to Amazon for a refund on my return to Japan in 2weeks.
> 
> this business trip comes at the worst time for me to troubleshoot the various issues I am having since I cant do anything physically on my new rig, but I wouldnt have had so much time anyway to spend on deep OCing settings trial and error and the speedfan alternatives are not there (AI suite or others also create problems).
> 
> will certainly order an ASROCK K4 in replacement and possibly downgrade from a 1600 to a 1500X or even 1400CPU which would better match my needs for this rig mainly dedicated to gaming
> 
> again, appreciated the support from people here with getting the RAM to OC(at least that part worked reasonably well in the end) but there are too many issues left


Keep away from Asrock K4 - they EOL this motherboard recently due to PCB issues - just read the thread on Asrock forums. It has a lot of problems with memory stability and 3200 is almost a lost cause on it.
R1600 or 1600X is universally seen as the best Ryzen, especially in gaming scenarios, changing ot to 1500 to save some money is not worth it in face of lost performance. If you wish to really concentrate on gaming performance only, wait for Intel CFL - it will be faster in games while easily matching 1600 performance in anything else.


----------



## ZeNch

1600+b350+ easy oc to 3.6 with stock cooler is the best for the money in my opinion for gaming.


----------



## garretsw

I've had a hell of a time this weekend in my little "adventure" into trying to get a higher stable overclock. Unfortunately, I took one step forward and two steps back. I tried to stabilize @3.85ghz just 50mhz more than my stable overclock and I just couldn't do it. Too low of voltage and I would crash (obviously), too high of voltage and I would crash even quicker. This leads me to believe that temperatures over about 75 degrees leads to instability for me. To add further insult to injury I figured out my ram wasn't actually stable @ 2933. It is hynix m-die. It seems like a lot of people have problems with m-die on this board. I sold it and ordered some Samsung b-die. Hopefully it allows me to get stable 3200mhz.

Bonus story: I helped my friend build his new system and he sold me an h100i v2 for 30 bucks since he didn't want it. I set off to head home and it was late at night by this point, so I was a little tired. I had a lot of stuff in my hands and I needed to open my car. So, I set the h100i on the top of my car to free my hands. I'm thinking y'all can guess what happened next. Anyways, I went back to look for it and I found it crushed in the road







. I haven't had much luck with computers this last weekend. I'm just glad my bad luck didn't transfer to my friends system








*knock on wood*


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> I've had a hell of a time this weekend in my little "adventure" into trying to get a higher stable overclock. Unfortunately, I took one step forward and two steps back. I tried to stabilize @3.85ghz just 50mhz more than my stable overclock and I just couldn't do it. Too low of voltage and I would crash (obviously), too high of voltage and I would crash even quicker. This leads me to believe that temperatures over about 75 degrees leads to instability for me. To add further insult to injury I figured out my ram wasn't actually stable @ 2933. It is hynix m-die. It seems like a lot of people have problems with m-die on this board. I sold it and ordered some Samsung b-die. Hopefully it allows me to get stable 3200mhz.
> 
> Bonus story: I helped my friend build his new system and he sold me an h100i v2 for 30 bucks since he didn't want it. I set off to head home and it was late at night by this point, so I was a little tired. I had a lot of stuff in my hands and I needed to open my car. So, I set the h100i on the top of my car to free my hands. I'm thinking y'all can guess what happened next. Anyways, I went back to look for it and I found it crushed in the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I haven't had much luck with computers this last weekend. I'm just glad my bad luck didn't transfer to my friends system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *knock on wood*


I have G.Skill Hynix M-die at 3200.

What is your way to test your ram?

And for your cpu oc
(in BIOS>Digi/VRM)
current capability: 120%
Phases in extreme
LLC? i recommend 3/4/5 (i use LLC 5)
Freq of current 600mhz.

The best way is overclock your cpu with your ram at 2133.

ps: some people report stability problems with HWINFO / CPU-Z / AISUITE(ASUS).


----------



## garretsw

@ZeNch
I have tried all of those things except for current frequency @600. In your experience does current frequency really help that much? I have no idea what it does can you give me a guide that explains it somewhere?

I do overclock my cpu at 2133mhz.

I use HCI memtest. 2933 failed at about 700 percent using 16 threads. I find that using 15 threads increases the likelyhood of passing which is weird. i wonder if that has something to do with the segfault issue? 2666 passes perfectly fine for 2000% w/ 16 threads. So I know it works at that frequency. Besides I couldn't even boot reliably @ 3200mhz even with 1.2v soc, 1.45 dramV, 60 ohm, 56 ohm, etc.

I want samsung b-die because I'm tired of messing with ram there are just too many settings to play with on hynix to get a stable 2933 let alone 3200mhz for me.

shoutout to reddit hardwareswap for making selling my hynix ram super easy!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> @ZeNch
> I have tried all of those things except for current frequency @600. In your experience does current frequency really help that much? I have no idea what it does can you give me a guide that explains it somewhere?
> 
> I do overclock my cpu at 2133mhz.
> 
> I use HCI memtest. 2933 failed at about 700 percent using 16 threads. I find that using 15 threads increases the likelyhood of passing which is weird. i wonder if that has something to do with the segfault issue? 2666 passes perfectly fine for 2000% w/ 16 threads. So I know it works at that frequency. Besides I couldn't even boot reliably @ 3200mhz even with 1.2v soc, 1.45 dramV, 60 ohm, 56 ohm, etc.
> 
> I want samsung b-die because I'm tired of messing with ram there are just too many settings to play with on hynix to get a stable 2933 let alone 3200mhz for me.
> 
> shoutout to reddit hardwareswap for making selling my hynix ram super easy!


Current freq. can help if you use stress test or encoding.

try your oc cpu with your full stable 2666 ram not with your "stable 2933".

i have:
x38
vCore 1.281v
SoC Voltage 1.184v
Ram Voltage 1.375v
Cpu LLC 5
SOC LLC 3
Freq. of current 600hz (both)
phases in Extreme (both)

Energy savings disabled
core performance disabled

i dont remember other setting now.

if you have a bad boot and need F1 to post, core performance boost and energy savings are enabled again... i hate this.


----------



## karenin

I thought lermites testing established that switching frequency does nothing useful?


----------



## makatech

Hi 

I have:
Prime X370 Pro, Ryzen 5 1600X, be quiet! pure Rock slim cpu cooler (I will probably change it), Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000Mhz CL15 Vengeance LPX. I have two 120mm Noctua case fans and one smaller 80mm Arctic fan blowing on the mother board.

*I am not asking for much, I want to keep my 1600X at stock cpu setting but I want to run my memories at better speed.* This is my only goal right now.

Reading that 2933Mhz was the highest recommoneded stable setting for my Corsair CL15 LPX memoery I went for that.

The only thing I do is chaning to docp and choosing memory to 2933Mhz, nothing else.

Everything was fine in the begging, booting, running stable in Windows, also in some tests (Stress FPU etc) but then I got some error beeps when rebooting (two beeps I believe) and also multiple error beeps this morning when starting the computer. This morning it actually automatically went back to original memory settings.

Live picture from Aida64 when running the tough Stress fpu test with 2933Mhz setting, values stabalized after about 3 minutes.
https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/9/ddkpreegnwzyjyd.jpg

About my problem with the 2933Mhz setting I saw a kernel power error in the event log which may be related.

Reading an old post in this thread about another user having kernel power errors with this recommendation?

"Bump CPU Current Capability in the BIOS to 120-130%.

Try LLC2 or LLC3 for CPU.

Change to Optimized or Extreme for the VRM phase control"

Not sure if I should try this?

Because of my stability problems with 2933Mhz setting I am trying 2800Mhz instead and running fine so far.

If you have recommendations for my memories on this board and setup it would be highly appreciated.  Maybe there is a simple setting I am missing or should try.


----------



## makatech

Hmm, not sure what happened with my first post, it got deleted, hopefully I won't double post now. ;-)

Hi 

I have:
Prime X370 Pro, Ryzen 5 1600X, be quiet! pure Rock slim cpu cooler (I will probably change it), Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000Mhz CL15 Vengeance LPX. I have two 120mm Noctua case fans and one smaller 80mm Arctic fan blowing on the mother board.

Goal: I am not asking for much, I want to keep my 1600X at stock cpu setting but I want to run my memories at better speed. This is my only goal right now.

Reading that 2933Mhz was the highest recommoneded stable setting for my Corsair CL15 LPX memoery I went for that.

The only thing I do is changing to docp and choosing memory to 2933Mhz, nothing else.

Everything was fine in the begging, booting, running stable in Windows, also in some tests (Stress FPU etc) but then I got some error beeps when rebooting (two beeps I believe) and also multiple error beeps this morning when starting the computer. This morning it actually automatically went back to original memory settings.

Live picture from Aida64 when running the tough Stress fpu test with 2933Mhz setting, values stabalized after about 3 minutes.
https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/9/ddkpreegnwzyjyd.jpg

About my problem with the 2933Mhz setting I saw a kernel power error in the event log which may be related.

Reading an old post in this thread about another user having kernel power errors with this recommendation?

"Bump CPU Current Capability in the BIOS to 120-130%.

Try LLC2 or LLC3 for CPU.

Change to Optimized or Extreme for the VRM phase control"

Not sure if I should try this?

Because of my stability problems with 2933Mhz setting I am trying 2800Mhz instead and running fine so far.

If you have recommendations for my memories on this board and setup it would be highly appreciated.  Maybe there is a simple setting I am missing or should try.


----------



## sakae48

it's not related to VRM power delivery. what voltage did your SoC runs at right now?

VRM power delivery settings only useful if you encoutered an instability on extreme OC. default should be good enough on default clock


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> it's not related to VRM power delivery. what voltage did your SoC runs at right now?
> 
> VRM power delivery settings only useful if you encoutered an instability on extreme OC. default should be good enough on default clock


I am running everything auto.

The only thing I did was changing to docp and then in the scroll down list for memory choosing 2933Mhz, nothing else.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I am running everything auto.
> 
> The only thing I did was changing to docp and then in the scroll down list for memory choosing 2933Mhz, nothing else.


try to increase your SoC voltage to 1~1.05v and insert every single of DRAM timing detected after you reach 2933

*turn on* -> UEFI -> increase to 2933 -> save and reboot -> UEFI -> insert timings manually -> save and reboot


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> try to increase your SoC voltage to 1~1.05v and insert every single of DRAM timing detected after you reach 2933
> 
> *turn on* -> UEFI -> increase to 2933 -> save and reboot -> UEFI -> insert timings manually -> save and reboot


Many thanks, will try these settings later today.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> I thought lermites testing established that switching frequency does nothing useful?


Perhaps a higher switching frequency can improve some system stability, but it has no other effect on mine but to increase the power consumption by reducing the VRM efficiency.
Setting it at 300 kHz instead of 600 saves a few watts so its the best choice to me.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Perhaps a higher switching frequency can improve some system stability, but it has no other effect on mine but to increase the power consumption by reducing the VRM efficiency.
> Setting it at 300 kHz instead of 600 saves a few watts so its the best choice to me.


Did you not keep it at 600 for the SoC, or have you found that is ok at 300 as well?


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Keep away from Asrock K4 - they EOL this motherboard recently due to PCB issues - just read the thread on Asrock forums. It has a lot of problems with memory stability and 3200 is almost a lost cause on it.
> R1600 or 1600X is universally seen as the best Ryzen, especially in gaming scenarios, changing ot to 1500 to save some money is not worth it in face of lost performance. If you wish to really concentrate on gaming performance only, wait for Intel CFL - it will be faster in games while easily matching 1600 performance in anything else.


I hear what you are saying and yes I was aware of the EOL of that mobo but I also see users experience being positive on many aspects with this board

and I bought my ASUS and CPU via amazon japan who offers 30 day return policy which will expire just few days I am back from Australia, with family commitment and my team to manage in Japan, I wont have much time to do more testing

my biggest issues are

Speedfan

this mobo just dont recognize my AMD GPU and Qfan control dont give access to GPU temp as "source" to set my case fans in combination with CPU temp source.
As I mentioned, it was working great with my Intel build and was giving me cooling&noise control as I wanted it to be.
No chance I can replicate that with the ASUS but it works with the ASROCK

SMT influence on CPU OC stability

that bit puzzles me. I cant be stable at 3.8ghz with my 1600 CPU even pushing voltage to 1.4V.but as soon as I disabled SMT, even down to 1.32V, then my system passed a good one hour of AIDA Extreme stability test.
Having a 1600 and not running MT is a kind of non sense as you know so what drives this OC failure?
is that AIDA testing itself? the fact that I didnt play with LLC settings?

RAM OC

I managed to OC my Corsair 3200 to 3066Mhz with some good advice here so what I would lose at switching to the ASROCK board is only 133Mhz since I see people who have reached 2933Mhz with equivalent RAM to mine on the K4 mobo

Again, appreciate it might be seen as being impatient but I dont have so much time to do more troubleshooting and some issues can not be overcome from what I see
if some people here show me where I am wrong, I would be happy to reconsider for sure


----------



## GrassuTatae3

hello boys. I also want some advice on what motherboard and what processor to buy. Asus Prime X370 Pro or Msi X370 Pro Gaming Carbon. Ryzen 7 1700 or 1700x. Keep in mind that I will use it for stream and video editing.

as well as cooling using an Arctic Ac freezer 240 and ddr 4 Kingston Hyperx Fury 2133. I want to overclock.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Did you not keep it at 600 for the SoC, or have you found that is ok at 300 as well?


I've reduced both frequencies (CPU and SOC) at 300 kHz, because my setup is perfectly stable with it, despite my RAM runs at 3200 with extremely tight timings, an unreachable goal until I got access to BGS, BGSA and CLDO_VDDP through the bios.

I didn't try to set the CPU at 300 kHz and the SOC at 600 kHz but as the CPU consumes much more power than the SOC, this could help to stabilize everything connected to the SOC (mainly the RAM) without increasing significantly the input power.
In more, the SOC VRM are always much more colder than the CPU's on our motherboard, so making them even colder is almost useless.
CPU at 300 and SOC at 600 could be the best combo if both at 300 result in any stability issue.

By the way, the differences between 300 and 600 kHz are only about:
- 4 W on input power
- 4°C on CPU VRM temperatures
- 2°C on SOC VRM temperatures.

But my power supply is a 80 Plus Titanium.
With a less efficient one, the impact of the switching frequency on the input power could be (a bit) bigger.

What I've not lightened up yet is the Power Phase Control, especially the differences between Extreme and Manual, but as I was not able to measure any significant difference, it must not really matter, at least on the VRM temperatures and the input power.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> I hear what you are saying and yes I was aware of the EOL of that mobo but I also see users experience being positive on many aspects with this board
> 
> and I bought my ASUS and CPU via amazon japan who offers 30 day return policy which will expire just few days I am back from Australia, with family commitment and my team to manage in Japan, I wont have much time to do more testing
> 
> my biggest issues are
> 
> Speedfan
> 
> this mobo just dont recognize my AMD GPU and Qfan control dont give access to GPU temp as "source" to set my case fans in combination with CPU temp source.
> As I mentioned, it was working great with my Intel build and was giving me cooling&noise control as I wanted it to be.
> No chance I can replicate that with the ASUS but it works with the ASROCK
> 
> SMT influence on CPU OC stability
> 
> that bit puzzles me. I cant be stable at 3.8ghz with my 1600 CPU even pushing voltage to 1.4V.but as soon as I disabled SMT, even down to 1.32V, then my system passed a good one hour of AIDA Extreme stability test.
> Having a 1600 and not running MT is a kind of non sense as you know so what drives this OC failure?
> is that AIDA testing itself? the fact that I didnt play with LLC settings?
> 
> RAM OC
> 
> I managed to OC my Corsair 3200 to 3066Mhz with some good advice here so what I would lose at switching to the ASROCK board is only 133Mhz since I see people who have reached 2933Mhz with equivalent RAM to mine on the K4 mobo
> 
> Again, appreciate it might be seen as being impatient but I dont have so much time to do more troubleshooting and some issues can not be overcome from what I see
> if some people here show me where I am wrong, I would be happy to reconsider for sure


1. Speedfan - nothing can be done about that I guess. Personally since I use watercooling, I have all fans controlled from CPU source, once CPU reaches 65C case fans start up, I suppose it is not a perfect solution for games since I have yet to force CPU to reach 65C during any gaming situation. Though there is a Tsensor connector for a thermal probe that you could place on GPU heatpipe to use as a source.
2. SMT - there are few possible explanations - one is that you have an unlucky CPU that has some small weaker part in the transistors region that corresponds to SMT, another is that the errors are caused by memory access when all cores are running full tilt - you could try running with SMT enabled but memory at stock, the last for me would be that SoC voltage is too low (or too high, that also sometimes happen)
You could try both LLC set to 5 and check stability again - at 3.8Ghz 1.325V should be more than enough
3. Well, memory OC is hit and miss still, sometimes the same memory kit may work better or worse in another board on another CPU, not to mention some people have wildly different standards of stability - for me it not only has to pass about 6 hours of memtest86+ multicore but a few hours of constantly reloading 70+ tabs in Chrome without errors (shown as "aw, snap").

I'm not really defending this board, it has it's problems, I killed one messing with P-States for example - the thing that literally never happened to me in over 30 years putting PCs together. Frankly if I were to buy another board now I would spring for Taichi or HeroVI - not really because this one is bad but those are much better in bios updates and community for HeroVI is especially active. I would also buy Samsung B-die memory. Lesson learned.
On the other hand by changing the board you may not fix all those problems (except Speedfan) so unless you don't have a client for the board, I guess you could try the thermistor route or at worst simple fan controller (with software or even without).


----------



## MishelLngelo

SpeedFan has not been updated long time now and haven't worked for fan control on all systems anyway. In mean time MB manufacturers developed own stuff.


----------



## weyburn

Does anyone have RGB fans setup for this MOBO?

In order to use the Aura for these fans, do you have to connect them through the RGB header with a controller? or can you get asus aura RGB from chasis ports/cpu fan ports?

cuz if i don't have to plug it into the RGB header, then i can buy cheaper y splitters, and if I have to plug into the rgb I'd have to buy an expensive control box...


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Does anyone have RGB fans setup for this MOBO?
> In order to use the Aura for these fans, do you have to connect them through the RGB header with a controller? or can you get asus aura RGB from chasis ports/cpu fan ports?
> cuz if i don't have to plug it into the RGB header, then i can buy cheaper y splitters, and if I have to plug into the rgb I'd have to buy an expensive control box...


I'm not an expert, but you have to somehow connect your RGBs to the controller - the one on our board have only one connector right close to CPU socket. So you have to use that - I do not know if you need a splitter or some kind of control box, but if your chassis supports Aura then it either has a controller and software for it (and connects to usb port) or it has a cable for the connector beside CPU.
Oh, and RGB is not included on 3 or 4 pin fan ports, they need additional cables for that.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> 1. Speedfan - nothing can be done about that I guess. Personally since I use watercooling, I have all fans controlled from CPU source, once CPU reaches 65C case fans start up, I suppose it is not a perfect solution for games since I have yet to force CPU to reach 65C during any gaming situation. Though there is a Tsensor connector for a thermal probe that you could place on GPU heatpipe to use as a source.
> 2. SMT - there are few possible explanations - one is that you have an unlucky CPU that has some small weaker part in the transistors region that corresponds to SMT, another is that the errors are caused by memory access when all cores are running full tilt - you could try running with SMT enabled but memory at stock, the last for me would be that SoC voltage is too low (or too high, that also sometimes happen)
> You could try both LLC set to 5 and check stability again - at 3.8Ghz 1.325V should be more than enough
> 3. Well, memory OC is hit and miss still, sometimes the same memory kit may work better or worse in another board on another CPU, not to mention some people have wildly different standards of stability - for me it not only has to pass about 6 hours of memtest86+ multicore but a few hours of constantly reloading 70+ tabs in Chrome without errors (shown as "aw, snap").
> 
> I'm not really defending this board, it has it's problems, I killed one messing with P-States for example - the thing that literally never happened to me in over 30 years putting PCs together. Frankly if I were to buy another board now I would spring for Taichi or HeroVI - not really because this one is bad but those are much better in bios updates and community for HeroVI is especially active. I would also buy Samsung B-die memory. Lesson learned.
> On the other hand by changing the board you may not fix all those problems (except Speedfan) so unless you don't have a client for the board, I guess you could try the thermistor route or at worst simple fan controller (with software or even without).


I appreciate the detailed feedback

I will consider the hardware sensor to overcome the Speedfan non compatibility indeed

Regarding the SMT issue, I think I did run indeed stability testing at stock RAM frequency and it was the same, even at high Vcore voltage the thing will crash after few minutes in AIDA.I might untick the System memory box when I run this testing to see if it makes any difference.
I am not familiar with LLC settinsg as I mentioned, didnt have to touch that on my previous Intel build OC so I will need to check how to do what you are suggesting

My temps at full load in AIDA testing are not that high running 3.8Ghz with 1.4V, I think around 64-65degC but I am also thinking that the problem I had to seat the stock cooler might have created problem on teh thermal paste interface and that woudl affect this stability with SMT on? Just thinking loud here, solution to check would be to disassemble teh whole thing, clean reapply thermal paste and reseat everything but its another pain and time consuming I woudl like to avoid

Honestly, I could leave with the 3066Mhz RAM clocks and how knows with better BIOS/microcode in teh future or me working out even better settings, I could hit the 3200Mhz mark

I also read before buying the PRIME PRO that the Taichi and CH6 are very good mobos but you have to pay a premium for that, I was not prepared to do so, considering what already expensive hobby this PC gaming is.......

anyway, thanks again for your advice.

@mishellangelo

Speefan developer has been supportive for people willing to get their MBs validated and there are plenty of MBs out there which work perfectly fine with the software. My Gigabyte Z97N was one of them, here is where comes the frustration from


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I'm not an expert, but you have to somehow connect your RGBs to the controller - the one on our board have only one connector right close to CPU socket. So you have to use that - I do not know if you need a splitter or some kind of control box, but if your chassis supports Aura then it either has a controller and software for it (and connects to usb port) or it has a cable for the connector beside CPU.
> Oh, and RGB is not included on 3 or 4 pin fan ports, they need additional cables for that.


sweet thanks


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> I appreciate the detailed feedback
> 
> I will consider the hardware sensor to overcome the Speedfan non compatibility indeed
> 
> Regarding the SMT issue, I think I did run indeed stability testing at stock RAM frequency and it was the same, even at high Vcore voltage the thing will crash after few minutes in AIDA.I might untick the System memory box when I run this testing to see if it makes any difference.
> I am not familiar with LLC settinsg as I mentioned, didnt have to touch that on my previous Intel build OC so I will need to check how to do what you are suggesting
> 
> My temps at full load in AIDA testing are not that high running 3.8Ghz with 1.4V, I think around 64-65degC but I am also thinking that the problem I had to seat the stock cooler might have created problem on teh thermal paste interface and that woudl affect this stability with SMT on? Just thinking loud here, solution to check would be to disassemble teh whole thing, clean reapply thermal paste and reseat everything but its another pain and time consuming I woudl like to avoid
> 
> Honestly, I could leave with the 3066Mhz RAM clocks and how knows with better BIOS/microcode in teh future or me working out even better settings, I could hit the 3200Mhz mark
> 
> I also read before buying the PRIME PRO that the Taichi and CH6 are very good mobos but you have to pay a premium for that, I was not prepared to do so, considering what already expensive hobby this PC gaming is.......
> 
> anyway, thanks again for your advice.
> 
> @mishellangelo
> 
> Speefan developer has been supportive for people willing to get their MBs validated and there are plenty of MBs out there which work perfectly fine with the software. My Gigabyte Z97N was one of them, here is where comes the frustration from


Without LLC setting your real voltage under load will fall a lot - check HWInfo how that goes. Unless you mean that 1.4V was the resulting voltage on CPU? If it does not help consider replacing your CPU, you have a chance to do that if your processor exhibit "segfault" problem under Linux - AMD seems to be replacing affected CPUs which are most of if not all produced before week 25.


----------



## crakej

Does anyone have problems waking from sleep? I have 2 monitors on my RX580 - when I wake up, windows are almost always resized for me, but a more pressing problem is that my hard drive does not wake up unless I log out and back in using ctrl alt, del.

Everything else works, but I lose my taskbar and start menu (black box along bottom of screen), and sometimes my background image as well. Which power saving features are ok to enable on my OCed system? Should I have c-states enabled?

My SSDs are working.


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's a well known problem with W10.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It's a well known problem with W10.


Thought so - the resizing things was reported on Insiders AGES ago, but I guess I need to moan about this too.... when will sleep just work properly on our systems???


----------



## MishelLngelo

Even laptops which are explicitly made with power sawing, sleep and hibernation in mind are having problems with those modes. W10 forums are full of those problems. Yours is one of milder ones. One thing was plaguing all windows is mixing BIOS and OS sleep modes. One or the other mode usually had most success.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Without LLC setting your real voltage under load will fall a lot - check HWInfo how that goes. Unless you mean that 1.4V was the resulting voltage on CPU? If it does not help consider replacing your CPU, you have a chance to do that if your processor exhibit "segfault" problem under Linux - AMD seems to be replacing affected CPUs which are most of if not all produced before week 25.


I can return my CPU under Amazon Japan refund policy so no problem if I have to, I will

I set voltage in the BIOS via Offset value since manual would give me the 1.5ghz bug

I am monitoring SV12 voltage in HWINFO64 and also with AIDA64 during stress testing, I can not recall the voltage to drop "massively" but can not guarantee sorry I wish I was in front of my PC rather than stuck in an hotel in Melbourne right now

I am checking some ASUS BIOS OCing guide to see how to set LLC as you are suggesting but not easy to find something going into details

guess then I will apply what I am learning when I am back home to give this rig a very last chance but again the SMT enable/disable influence on my OC stability is confusing or as you are suggesting it has nothing to do with SMT itself but rather other parameters n the BIOS that I have left untouched for now, LLC being one of them


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Does anyone have problems waking from sleep?


No prob here. Using 3 1080p monitors (GTX980ti - 2 x monitors and one 47inch TV)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> No prob here. Using 3 1080p monitors (GTX980ti - 2 x monitors and one 47inch TV)


It looks like an AMD problem - when the display wakes, it wakes in the wrong res (4k), resizes windows, then resets to 4k - with windows still shrunk. Sometimes it maximises everything - seems to only happen when there is a window open on 2nd monitor.

So Ryzen is not a problem with sleep? I only have hybrid sleep turned on, not normal sleep....



Edit: should I turn on power saving now my OC is stable? Will system down-clock/volt if I do that?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> So Ryzen is not a problem with sleep? I only have hybrid sleep turned on, not normal sleep....


No problem here whatsoever. I leave all C states on BTW...no problem OC'ing either.

Me (and my cat) tried our best to make it crash while waking up and no....no prob.









On the contrary, my old Intel system couldn't come up from sleep ever. Another win for Ryzen.


----------



## crakej

Dear @asus - surely it's about time we lowly Prime Pro users got another bios?.....hopefully with more of the problems ironed out?


----------



## brainschism

Guys, do you recomend this mobo with 1700, oc on 3.7 top? I will use stock cooler. Ty for help!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brainschism*
> 
> Guys, do you recomend this mobo with 1700, oc on 3.7 top? I will use stock cooler. Ty for help!


Your temps and your vCore is different with each cpu (same model).
But speaking concretely of the mother, yes, I recommend it for that OC, that you can use the factory cooler depends on your cpu if you have a good or bad. (Silicon Lottery).

i can have Stock cooler with my settings with "safe" temps (high temps).. i repeat each cpu is different.
Ryzen 1600.
[email protected] (LLC1) (Drop to 1.3v with stress) ... now i have other settings.
My Temps with Stock Cooler in stress test is around 80 or 85c degrees (with this settings).

Your cpu can need more or less vCore, have more or less Temp.

equally i like this stock cooler, work very fine.

Check memory QVL!!!!


----------



## brainschism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Your temps and your vCore is different with each cpu (same model).
> But speaking concretely of the mother, yes, I recommend it for that OC, that you can use the factory cooler depends on your cpu if you have a good or bad. (Silicon Lottery).
> 
> i can have Stock cooler with my settings with "safe" temps (high temps).. i repeat each cpu is different.
> Ryzen 1600.
> [email protected] (LLC1) (Drop to 1.3v with stress) ... now i have other settings.
> My Temps with Stock Cooler in stress test is around 80 or 85c degrees (with this settings).
> 
> Your cpu can need more or less vCore, have more or less Temp.
> 
> equally i like this stock cooler, work very fine.
> 
> Check memory QVL!!!!


***, no memory suport that i want to buy. So i see on memory suport list, there is no suport for 3200, top is 3000. Is that right? I wanted to buy CMK16GX4M2B3200C16...


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brainschism*
> 
> ***, no memory suport that i want to buy. So i see on memory suport list, there is no suport for 3200, top is 3000. Is that right? I wanted to buy CMK16GX4M2B3200C16...


i dont know if "CMK16GX4M2B3200C16" is full stable at 3200. Some rams are stable at 3200 but various users need to put manual settings.


----------



## thigobr

I just received a new CPU from RMA (due to the Segfault bug as I am a software developer and I compile large projects under Linux). This new CPU doesn't have the segfault bug, which is great, but it behaves differently when overclocking.

It has that bug where if I change the vcore it gets stuck at 1550MHz no matter what FID I select! I tried to use fixed or offset voltage (with and without P-State overclocking).

Is there a workaround for this bug? In Windows I can use ZenStates and it works well but for Linux I would like to have overclock done using P-State in UEFI.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> I just received a new CPU from RMA (due to the Segfault bug as I am a software developer and I compile large projects under Linux). This new CPU doesn't have the segfault bug, which is great, but it behaves differently when overclocking.
> 
> It has that bug where if I change the vcore it gets stuck at 1550MHz no matter what FID I select! I tried to use fixed or offset voltage (with and without P-State overclocking).
> 
> Is there a workaround for this bug? In Windows I can use ZenStates and it works well but for Linux I would like to have overclock done using P-State in UEFI.


As far as i know the workaround is set the voltage to offset and the multiplier to fixed mode.

You dont have down clock with this mode but the voltage at idle does.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> I just received a new CPU from RMA (due to the Segfault bug as I am a software developer and I compile large projects under Linux). This new CPU doesn't have the segfault bug, which is great, but it behaves differently when overclocking.
> 
> It has that bug where if I change the vcore it gets stuck at 1550MHz no matter what FID I select! I tried to use fixed or offset voltage (with and without P-State overclocking).
> 
> Is there a workaround for this bug? In Windows I can use ZenStates and it works well but for Linux I would like to have overclock done using P-State in UEFI.


The safe way to use the bios P-States is to:
- set Custom PState0 FID to set the targeted maximum frequency, by example 98 to get 3,8 Ghz, without modifying the other values on this page
- read the Custom PState0 VID (the processed value in µV), without changing it
- go back in AI Tweaker to set the CPU offset to get the targeted core voltage, as it will be added to the previously read VID.
- set the CPU frequency Auto

With a 1700 (non X), the default VID is 3A = 1.1875V so I set +0.0375 as offset to get 1.225V as Vcore.

With these settings, the P-States work fine regardless the operating system.

Using ZenStates remains possible. It simply overrides the bios setting while it runs.
The two benefits of ZenStates are:
- to be able to change the frequencies at will, without rebooting
- to make the frequency to drop lower, because the bios does not go downer than 1,5 Ghz.

Just don't forget that the bios offset applies to ZenStates voltages.


----------



## thigobr

@Lermite that was exactly the procedure I used with my old CPU (also a R7 1700) and it worked well (downclocking and undervolting in idle independent of the OS). After installing the CPU from RMA I did a CCMOS and tried to load the same profile and for this one the frequency is stuck at 1550MHz.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> @Lermite that was exactly the procedure I used with my old CPU (also a R7 1700) and it worked well (downclocking and undervolting in idle independent of the OS). After installing the CPU from RMA I did a CCMOS and tried to load the same profile and for this one the frequency is stuck at 1550MHz.


Try using offset voltage instead of manual, I hit a bug similar and that might fix your problem.


----------



## L0nerism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brainschism*
> 
> ***, no memory suport that i want to buy. So i see on memory suport list, there is no suport for 3200, top is 3000. Is that right? I wanted to buy CMK16GX4M2B3200C16...


I used that exact kit for four months and about a week ago gave up. Instead I got this model 'CMK16GX4M2Z3200C16,' which does use Samsung B-die. Been running at 3200 since I got it without a single issue.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> @Lermite that was exactly the procedure I used with my old CPU (also a R7 1700) and it worked well (downclocking and undervolting in idle independent of the OS). After installing the CPU from RMA I did a CCMOS and tried to load the same profile and for this one the frequency is stuck at 1550MHz.


In my opinion, loading a saved profile after a Clear CMOS ruins its benefits.

I always setup a bios (after a version update or a Clear CMOS) from scratch.
You should probably try it too.


----------



## MishelLngelo

As far as I have seen OC profile does just that, saves only OC settings and doesn't touch anything else like disk order, Aura and fan settings. I was just intensively experimenting with some quick change SSDs and HDDs and had to do F5 and clearing CMOS many times and restored saved OC profiles (I have 5) and it worked like a charm. That's straight from BIOS though, haven't tried from profiles saved on USB. Only time it gets deleted is when upgrading BIOS version. For that occasion I printed out all BIOS and OC settings but it still a big job.


----------



## Lermite

Setting the BIOS after an update or a Clear CMOS is not a big deal to me because after so many BIOS updates, I remember every settings.
The only ones I have to write down are the fans and pump settings, because they change too often.


----------



## crakej

I start from scratch as well - I find that I often learn more by doing it this way - and end up with better settings. I start with ram, touching none of the CPU settings except VRM settings, when that's working well I add my CPU OC.

Man how I'd love another bios to reset everything again....hint hint.....


----------



## crakej

After lots of research, I now have this:

DDR4 Settings Calculations.

*These timings seem to be device dependant so your calcs might be different here.*
tRAS = tCL + tRCD + 2 so should be 14+14+2 = 30
tRC = tRAS + tRP = 44
tFAW = tRRDS * 6 = 24
tWTRL / tWR = tCL + 4 = 18

*These settings are for all devices - you just need to find out your default tRFC from your ram specs.*
tRFC should typically be between 6xRC and 8xRC, all ram comes with default tRFC timing like 350ns.....so...
350/2000*Required speed - i.e. 3200 = 560
tRFC2= tRFC/1.346 = 416
tRFC4=tRFC2/1.625 = 256

tCWL = tCL = 14
tRDWR = 1/2 * tWTRL
tWRRD = 1/2 * RDWR

*tWRTL and tWR are device dependant* - some rams tWR=2 * tWRTL, some tWR=tWRTL-2 - you can work these out from the JDEC and XMP info. tWR=2*tWRTL is not an IMC problem but a feature of different devices.

I can't vouch 100% for this info, but I have worked out that it does all work with my ram. You can of course tighten timings which can be really useful, but at least we now know a bit more about it's workings. I'm really pleased to find out my IMC is not weak, but that tWR timing for my sticks is different to say, the Stilts ram or your ram. Mine is G.Skill 4266CL19

Edit:changed above to make it clearer


----------



## sakae48

so... Asus didn't replace my board. instead, they flashed the BIOS. i have no idea which version but i assume 0810?.. if that was the problem... well... i feels so stupid


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> After lots of research, I now have this:
> 
> DDR4 Settings Calculations.
> 
> tRAS = tCL + tRCD + 2 so should be 14+14+2 = 30


That doesn't apply to me. I have:
tCL = 14
tRDC = 14
tRAS = 28

With tCL of tRDC at 13, I doesn't even boot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> tWTRL / tWR = tCL + 4 = 18


Wrong to me again. My settings:
tWTRL = 12
tWR = 10
tCL = 14 so tCL+4 = 18


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> That doesn't apply to me. I have:
> tCL = 14
> tRDC = 14
> tRAS = 28
> 
> With tCL of tRDC at 13, I doesn't even boot.
> Wrong to me again. My settings:
> tWTRL = 12
> tWR = 10
> tCL = 14 so tCL+4 = 18


This is because your memory has a different spec to mine. Nothing to do with different mem controllers as previously thought, it's to do with your specific rams config. If you look at your timings in Typhoon you can see how your particular ram settings are worked out.

Again - this works for *my ram* (G.Skill4266CL19) but it still gives people a good idea of what to try for their ram - thats why your settings don't boot for me and many others.

tRFC is correct for all rams - just get the ns timings from Typhoon and you can work it all out.

Edit @Lermite, which ram do you have? can't remember....
One other thing to remember is that many of us are using OC timings which these calcs are not for! These are to work out default timings at any given speed, nothing tightened, nothing OCed.


----------



## crakej

Deleted - was messed up - sorry!


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The safe way to use the bios P-States is to:
> - set Custom PState0 FID to set the targeted maximum frequency, by example 98 to get 3,8 Ghz, without modifying the other values on this page
> - read the Custom PState0 VID (the processed value in µV), without changing it
> - go back in AI Tweaker to set the CPU offset to get the targeted core voltage, as it will be added to the previously read VID.
> - set the CPU frequency Auto
> 
> With a 1700 (non X), the default VID is 3A = 1.1875V so I set +0.0375 as offset to get 1.225V as Vcore.
> 
> With these settings, the P-States work fine regardless the operating system.
> 
> Using ZenStates remains possible. It simply overrides the bios setting while it runs.
> The two benefits of ZenStates are:
> - to be able to change the frequencies at will, without rebooting
> - to make the frequency to drop lower, because the bios does not go downer than 1,5 Ghz.
> 
> Just don't forget that the bios offset applies to ZenStates voltages.


I did that and I keep stuck on 3.8GHz for all cores. Why?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> so... Asus didn't replace my board. instead, they flashed the BIOS. i have no idea which version but i assume 0810?.. if that was the problem... well... i feels so stupid


I guess they do have the right machines to flash a bricked board, which we don't have. So is all good.


----------



## malakudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> I just received a new CPU from RMA (due to the Segfault bug as I am a software developer and I compile large projects under Linux). This new CPU doesn't have the segfault bug, which is great, but it behaves differently when overclocking.
> 
> It has that bug where if I change the vcore it gets stuck at 1550MHz no matter what FID I select! I tried to use fixed or offset voltage (with and without P-State overclocking).
> 
> Is there a workaround for this bug? In Windows I can use ZenStates and it works well but for Linux I would like to have overclock done using P-State in UEFI.


Use zenstates.py for Linux. Works fine for me.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malakudi*
> 
> Use zenstates.py for Linux. Works fine for me.


You mean this one? https://github.com/r4m0n/ZenStates-Linux


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I did that and I keep stuck on 3.8GHz for all cores. Why?


FID, DID and VID are hexadecimal values.

While DID = 8:

FID => Freq
94 => 3.70 Ghz
96 => 3.75 Ghz
98 => 3.80 Ghz
9A => 3.85 Ghz
9C => 3.90 Ghz
9E => 3.95 Ghz
A0 => 4.00 Ghz
and so on...

Of course, the CPU ratio in AI Tweaker must be set at "Auto", without any value unless it would override the P-States.

I still can make screen captures of my own bios if they can help.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Edit @Lermite, which ram do you have? can't remember....


I have the HOF 3600 17-18-18-38 1N 1,35V HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















With the lazy IMC of my 1700, they are stable at 3200 with tightened timings.
They can boot up to 3333 but they are unstable as hell at this frequency.

Anyways, I agree: each CPU has its own IMCs, and each RAM DIMM can be slightly different too.

Even the IMC of the same CPU can be different.
If I exchange my two RAM DIMMs, I can't even boot!
That means one of my IMC is weaker than the other, and such goes for my RAM DIMMs.


----------



## malakudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> You mean this one? https://github.com/r4m0n/ZenStates-Linux


Yes, this is the one. You just need to do modprobe msr before using it.


----------



## mattn7uk

Hi there,

I've got a x370 Prime Pro motherboard it's a great value board, the only problem I have is it only has 2 chassis fan & the AIO 4pin connectors allow no control over the fan speed.

Is it safe for me to use PWM fan splitter? where I would have

2x https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/ycH48d/corsair-co-9050046-ww-970-cfm-140mm-fan-co-9050046-ww running from one connector

AND

2x https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/9kp323/noctua-nf-f12-ippc-3000-pwm-1099-cfm-120mm-fan-nf-f12-ippc-3000-pwm running from the other.

Is this safe & would it cause damage to the motherboard?

Also on a side note I cannot get my G.Skill - Trident Z 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200MHz Memory running any faster than 2933MHz, is there a way to resolve this?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## viralbug

There's a new BIOS out today - 0812.
Description only says it improves system stability.


----------



## malakudi

Can anyone report to Asus that with all BIOS (0810 included), we cannot set DRAM CAS# Latency to 15? I can set it 14 or 16, but when I use 15, it runs with 16. Is this a BIOS issue or AGESA issue?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Tnx, got it, I was kinda hoping for new AGESA.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malakudi*
> 
> Can anyone report to Asus that with all BIOS (0810 included), we cannot set DRAM CAS# Latency to 15? I can set it 14 or 16, but when I use 15, it runs with 16. Is this a BIOS issue or AGESA issue?


Noticed it too and reported it and asked about it but no answer. Afraid it's AGESA thing.


----------



## SaccoSVD

New bios

Version 0812

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> New bios
> 
> Version 0812
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


i still only see 810 lol


----------



## MishelLngelo

I don't think I'll jump right to it, don't want to go thru all settings again, just got everything super stable at 4025 MHz @1.417v (maximum) and Cl 12 on 2833MHz RAM.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Also on a side note I cannot get my G.Skill - Trident Z 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200MHz Memory running any faster than 2933MHz, is there a way to resolve this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Did you update the bios? and if you have updated to the latest bios you can't do anything other than wait for them to make your ram compatible. Not sure exactly what kit you have, but I have a kit of similar specs that I run at 3200. but there is negligible differences between 2933 and 3200 anyways, so I'd just stick it on 2933 and not really worry about it.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I have the HOF 3600 17-18-18-38 1N 1,35V HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the lazy IMC of my 1700, they are stable at 3200 with tightened timings.
> They can boot up to 3333 but they are unstable as hell at this frequency.
> 
> Anyways, I agree: each CPU has its own IMCs, and each RAM DIMM can be slightly different too.
> 
> Even the IMC of the same CPU can be different.
> If I exchange my two RAM DIMMs, I can't even boot!
> That means one of my IMC is weaker than the other, and such goes for my RAM DIMMs.


And each device design, layout, and min specs for your ram chips are really important.

And here we go with 0812! Off I go!


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I guess they do have the right machines to flash a bricked board, which we don't have. So is all good.


mine wasnt bricked tho.. it's just a faulty temp sensors or maybe buggy BIOS?.. sometimes it just stuck on low temp and the problem gone whenever i restarted it


----------



## bardacuda

@mattn7uk

You can control the fans if you connect them to W_PUMP or AIO_PUMP. In Advanced mode, go to the 'Monitor' tab, and at the very bottom is Q-fan control. In there you can change to manual DC mode or PWM mode and set a curve with 3 temperature/speed points for each fan.

I've found the fan connected to W_PUMP runs slightly faster (at least in DC mode) probably because it gives a slight overvolt, because it is expecting a higher load and therefore some voltage drop.


----------



## crakej

*Don't update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Almost all of the *AMD CBS menu has gone!* No UMC, no CLDO_VDDP, no mem management like bankgroupswap - they are NOT there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is a downgrade - I think they have taken it down as well.....


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i still only see 810 lol


As I do not know whether you are kidding... well try select Win8 to unleash the 0812.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> *Don't update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Info coming!


OMG. I was to... That was close.


----------



## Lermite

I've just tried the bios 0812: it's a big failure from Asus!

All the setting that was unlocked in the 0810 got locked again in the 0812.
As I need P-States, BGS, BGSA and CLDO_VDDP, I had no choice but to go back asap to 0810.

So, anybody that need at least one of these unlocked setting must avoid this messed up 0812.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> FID, DID and VID are hexadecimal values.
> 
> While DID = 8:
> 
> FID => Freq
> 94 => 3.70 Ghz
> 96 => 3.75 Ghz
> 98 => 3.80 Ghz
> 9A => 3.85 Ghz
> 9C => 3.90 Ghz
> 9E => 3.95 Ghz
> A0 => 4.00 Ghz
> and so on...
> 
> Of course, the CPU ratio in AI Tweaker must be set at "Auto", without any value unless it would override the P-States.
> 
> I still can make screen captures of my own bios if they can help.


I got that.

I did everthing what you said to. even put to 3.8GHz, so I did use the your settinf to VID. Is it not because the bug of P0? Should I leave P0 as Auto and set only P1?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> *Don't update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Almost all of the *AMD CBS menu has gone!* No UMC, no CLDO_VDDP, no mem management like bankgroupswap - they are NOT there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is a downgrade - I think they have taken it down as well.....


geardown is set to disabled by default???? Getting screenshots for you....can't find it online any more.

Please @asus Fix this for us!


----------



## iNeri

W-T-F asus!!









So, may be a lot of briked board has arrive after playing with this buggy p-states???


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> As I do not know whether you are kidding... well try select Win8 to unleash the 0812.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







nope not kidding, but by the sounds of the thread I'm not missing anything


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I got that.
> 
> I did everthing what you said to. even put to 3.8GHz, so I did use the your settinf to VID. Is it not because the bug of P0? Should I leave P0 as Auto and set only P1?


The *only two values* that must be set in the P-States section are:
- P0 -> Custom
- P0 FID -> 98 (to get 3.8 Ghz, or any other value).

All the other values must be let untouched, especially the P0 VID and all the P-States besides P0.

The voltage must be set with an offset in AI Tweaker.


----------



## makatech

I have some questions:

Is AI Suite 3 a good thing (tool) when overclocking/tweaking Ryzen or should be avoided?

More importantly I am a bit confused about chipset drivers:

We have official AM4 chipset driver on *amd.com*, 173 MB, version 17.30
http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/chipsets/am4

and we have chipset drivers on *Asus.com*

Version 5.12.0.3, a huge file on 1.29GB
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/AM4Chipset_9.0.000.8_5.12.0.31_20170531.zip?_ga=2.173114787.1243930187.1504886055-1484722006.1504886055

Should I install both of these chipset drivers (?) and I wonder if the order I do it matters?

So far I only installed the official AM4 chipset driver from amd.com


----------



## SaccoSVD

Updated to 0812

Seems like my CB15 scores went down. From 1780 to 1700


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope not kidding, but by the sounds of the thread I'm not missing anything












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The *only two values* that must be set in the P-States section are:
> - P0 -> Custom
> - P0 FID -> 98 (to get 3.8 Ghz, or any other value).
> 
> All the other values must be let untouched, especially the P0 VID and all the P-States besides P0.
> 
> The voltage must be set with an offset in AI Tweaker.


It is exactly waht I have done. What am I doing wrong?

Also, what is the CPU frequency (you said to set it as auto) you talk about?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Also, what is the CPU frequency (you said to set it as auto) you talk about?


It's the one in "AI Tweaker".


----------



## mattn7uk

https://www.alza.co.uk/g-skill-trident-z-ddr4-32gb-kit-3200mhz-cl14-d5039892.htm?kampan=pcpartpicker_uk_prodej_ddr4-memory-for-pc_gskill0014&utm_source=pcpartpicker_uk&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=pcpartpicker_uk_prodej_ddr4-memory-for-pc_gskill0014&IDP=7291

That's my RAM, 14CAS Latency, 2x16GB Kit.

Am yet to run the latest BIOS which came out today, will see if it's fixed anything


----------



## mattn7uk

Ok will give it a shot, will report back shortly, Thanks!


----------



## crakej

*Do not update to 0812!*

Some crucial settings have gone and it doesn't appear to be as stable as 0810


----------



## MishelLngelo

I will refrain from installing, some of those gone settings are very important for stability at least.


----------



## crakej

I can't pass IBT any more with old settings - am reverting to 0810

Big fail @asus very disappointing


----------



## iga2iga

Have the same modules. Extremely stable at 3066-14-13-13-13-28-46-1T and 1.375V and 60 Ohm for me. Last time i saw stable 3200 was stock bios 515, it seems







So long ago. There i could even boot with 3333








I use A2-B2 slots now and haven't tried A1-B1 yet.


----------



## bardacuda

@crakej

That account you are tagging doesn't appear to have ever been used.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @crakej
> 
> That account you are tagging doesn't appear to have ever been used.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think I'm going back to 0810 too. I'm getting anemic CB15 results. Bah!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Back in 0810. CB15 scores are still bad. So it must be something else. I suspect the newest Windows Insider Preview.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think I'm going back to 0810 too. I'm getting anemic CB15 results. Bah!


I actually got my fastest ever CB15 score on 0812 - because BGS was on and BGSA off - only difference, but not stable - could not pass IBT.

Back on 0810 and can pass IBT. This release must have been a mistake, surely?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I actually got my fastest ever CB15 score on 0812 - because BGS was on and BGSA off - only difference, but not stable - could not pass IBT.
> 
> Back on 0810 and can pass IBT. This release must have been a mistake, surely?


I use BGS ON and BGSA OFF on 810, for me is the best setting but each cpu(imc)/ram is different.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> It's the one in "AI Tweaker".


But it does not appear to me. I mean Ai Tweaker does, but CPU Frequency do not.

What I see is CPU Core Ratio. Would be that you have meant?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> But it does not appear to me. I mean Ai Tweaker does, but CPU Frequency do not.
> 
> What I see is CPU Core Ratio. Would be that you have meant?


Yes, this ratio set the CPU frequency.
It's the one that must remains on Auto if P-States are used


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, this ratio set the CPU frequency.
> It's the one that must remains on Auto is the P-States are used


Okay, Now I got you.

I swear I did strictly everythink you have said and I get stuck on 3.8GHz (I set hexadecimal for 38x of course). I have changed my power plan on Windows to Ryzen balanced and even so nothing have hapopend. I am unable to do P-States works properly with my system. Why?

Thank you.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Okay, Now I got you.
> 
> I swear I did strictly everythink you have said and I get stuck on 3.8GHz (I set hexadecimal for 38x of course). I have changed my power plan on Windows to Ryzen balanced and even so nothing have hapopend. I am unable to do P-States works properly with my system. Why?


That may happen when the "Minimal state of the CPU" is "100%" in the AMD Power Plan.
This value must be set at 20% for the P-States to work properly.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mat9v

- something to chew on while thinking of power savings on Ryzen. Basically P-States will save less then 10W on idle and that is on R7 1700 between stock and [email protected] - for users of 1800X savings will be lower.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> That may happen when the "Minimal state of the CPU" is "100%" in the AMD Power Plan.
> This value must be set at 20% for the P-States to work properly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It was as 90%. I changed to 20% as you said then it keeps the same. 3.8GHz for all cores.

Even so, thank you for attention.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - something to chew on while thinking of power savings on Ryzen. Basically P-States will save less then 10W on idle and that is on R7 1700 between stock and [email protected] - for users of 1800X savings will be lower.


I had seen this video before, though I do not get English. Basically, it is waste of time bothering with P-States, because of few watts, correctly?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> It was as 90%. I changed to 20% as you said then it keeps the same. 3.8GHz for all cores.


Perhaps you don't wait long enough after a boot, or you use a soft that only reads the core frequency when it starts up, without updating them.

The frequencies begins to downclock a few minutes after Windows ended up booting.
I don't know why such a delay, but it may let think the P-States don't work despite they work fine but with this damned delay.

HWiNFO shows the frequency of each core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I had seen this video before, though I do not get English. Basically, it is waste of time bothering with P-States, because of few watts, correctly?


Yes, if the "Global C-State Control" is enabled and the power plan is the "AMD Balanced...", the P-States only save a few watts, but a few saved watts are still better than nothing.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> It was as 90%. I changed to 20% as you said then it keeps the same. 3.8GHz for all cores.
> 
> Even so, thank you for attention.
> I had seen this video before, though I do not get English. Basically, it is waste of time bothering with P-States, because of few watts, correctly?


For R7 1700 CPU.
Yes, exactly that. Stock compared to forced 3.2Ghz means 6W lost at idle, 6-7W lost at low loads (1-2 threads), up to 9W at higher loads (up to 8 threads) including Cinebench; obviously more then 8 threads means almost no difference between stock and forced frequency because all cores are loaded then so all are powered up - no power gating or downclocking.
Now, forced frequency/voltage means better OC stability soooo frankly I see no reason to play with P-States when power savings are so low.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Now, forced frequency/voltage means better OC stability soooo frankly I see no reason to play with P-States when power savings are so low.


I've never seen any difference of stability between a forced frequency and P-States, neither any link between the CPU stability and the RAM's.
So even is the benefit of P-States is tiny, it is real.


----------



## crakej

Has anyone contacted ASUS about this problem bios 0812 yet? I've not had a chance yet, but support here in the UK is rubbish so maybe someone else might be able to do it? I mean, this can't be for real? Removing options that made our machines stable? What on earth is that about? Does not improve stability at all!

Edit: forgot the screen shot!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Has anyone contacted ASUS about this problem bios 0812 yet? I've not had a chance yet, but support here in the UK is rubbish so maybe someone else might be able to do it? I mean, this can't be for real? Removing options that made our machines stable? What on earth is that about? Does not improve stability at all!
> 
> Edit: forgot the screen shot!


Their purpose by removing all the unlocked options was probably to remove the P-States because of their ability to brick the board, making them flooded by RMAs.

But even if they was unable to correct this bug, they should have remove the P-States section only, instead of almost everything in AMD CBS.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Their purpose by removing all the unlocked options was probably to remove the P-States because of their ability to brick the board, making them flooded by RMAs.
> 
> But even if they was unable to correct this bug, they should have remove the P-States section only, instead of almost everything in AMD CBS.


Exactly - those of us who gained stability from settings like BGS, BGSA and others ended up with less stability.

Just removing AMD CBS like that was a crappy thing to do, prob took the dev 5 mins or less to do - showing they're not really doing any work on the bios at all.

Edit:Emailed UK support but I know what they will say - 'we don't support OCing so doesn't matter' or something very like that


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Exactly - those of us who gained stability from settings like BGS, BGSA and others ended up with less stability.
> 
> Just removing AMD CBS like that was a crappy thing to do, prob took the dev 5 mins or less to do - showing they're not really doing any work on the bios at all.
> 
> Edit:Emailed UK support but I know what they will say - 'we don't support OCing so doesn't matter' or something very like that


Well, they may just omit "OC" and state that they don't support their motherboard period. After all CBS menu has little to do with overclocking and much more with memory stability.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Well, they may just omit "OC" and state that they don't support their motherboard period. After all CBS menu has little to do with overclocking and much more with memory stability.


Damn, wish I'd said that to them!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Exactly - those of us who gained stability from settings like BGS, BGSA and others ended up with less stability.
> 
> Just removing AMD CBS like that was a crappy thing to do, prob took the dev 5 mins or less to do - showing they're not really doing any work on the bios at all.
> 
> Edit:Emailed UK support but I know what they will say - 'we don't support OCing so doesn't matter' or something very like that


this problem (p-states) dont have nearby solution if Asus late 1 month and his better option is cut this settings.

use 810 or mod 812 to use P-states.
i cant imagine how boards arrived for warranty with cbs brick. I think Asus support (in every country) say to you the same at the momment.

@Reous its your time to reborn like a "Phoenix" xD (jest haha)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Funny. They apparently took it out (0812) of the website.

Not showing up anymore here:

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

EDIT: Shows up for 32bit windows but not for 64bit windows.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Funny. They apparently took it out (0812) of the website.
> 
> Not showing up anymore here:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> EDIT: Shows up for 32bit windows but not for 64bit windows.


I've noticed this as well - new files usually propagate through their servers much quicker - looks like it's stopped propagating....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmmm...my CB15 score went up to normal again after disabling CoreTemp.


----------



## SaccoSVD

aaand...stayed up after opening CoreTemp again. So is not that.

Could be something called ACU.exe (comes with the atheros Wifi Card)

Ah...well....so 0812 wasn't "bad" after all. Is something on the system.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm just gonna wait till the next BIOS, hopefully with AGESA 1.0.0.7


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> aaand...stayed up after opening CoreTemp again. So is not that.
> 
> Could be something called ACS.exe (comes with the atheros Wifi Card)
> 
> Ah...well....so 0812 wasn't "bad" after all. Is something on the system.


Bad for some of us though as we need BGS and BGSA to get stable.


----------



## garretsw

I just got my samsung b-die and I can now boot at 3200mhz but can't seem to get it completely stable. my primary timings are 16-18-18-18-38 but I haven't really messed with subtimings much. The only thing that I have really changed is procodt to 60ohms and command rate to 2t. soc is at 1.2v and dramV is at 1.4. Any suggestions? what is this cldo thing I keep hearing about under amd cbs setting I cant find it in the settings.bios 0810


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> I just got my samsung b-die and I can now boot at 3200mhz but can't seem to get it completely stable. my primary timings are 16-18-18-18-38 but I haven't really messed with subtimings much. The only thing that I have really changed is procodt to 60ohms and command rate to 2t. soc is at 1.2v and dramV is at 1.4. Any suggestions? what is this cldo thing I keep hearing about under amd cbs setting I cant find it in the settings.bios 0810


use http://www.softnology.biz/files.html and post your ram info here please.


----------



## makatech

Intreresting, now the 0812 bios version is available again from Asus? Question is if this is identical to the old one or not?


----------



## malakudi

Can anyone explain the TRFC timings please?
AIDA64 and Thaiphoon show the following timings for my RAM rated at 3200 MHz:
@ 1600 MHz 16-18-18-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 54-559-415-255-9-6-36 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW)
@ 1501 MHz 15-17-17-34 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 51-525-389-239-9-6-34 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW)

and in chipset screen AIDA64 reports:
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) 312T, 2x Fine: 192T, 4x Fine: 132T , memory is running @ 3066
Those values are seen in the BIOS as well.

Also, HWiNFO64 shows Trfc as 537T at 3066. So, the question is, how we go from 312/192/132 to 537 /?/? or 525-389-239?

btw, with 0810 my RAM runs stable @3066 14-16-16-16-34-54, just trying to improve the subtimings a little.
RAM is Hynix, 2*8GB CMK16GX4M2B3200C16


----------



## nolive721

Interested as well I have same ram and achieved same clocks


----------



## nolive721

might be a selfish wish but now that I am struggling with SMT enabled feature crashing my 1600 OC, would the OP be able to set on the 1st page what the experts recommend as key parameters/values to enter in the BIOS to improve CPU/RAM OCing stability?

the thread has become so huge that its difficult to catch/compile what I will have to do when I am back home to resume my OCing improvement


----------



## crakej

It doesn't look like there's much chance of that happening - but this is worth a look - https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html

It's updated regularly - I just use google translate on it.


----------



## malakudi

I have set manually trfc values to what is suggested by AIDA64 for 3000MHz. So I set 525-389-239. Before doing that, automatic values were reported as 312-192-132 from both AIDA64 and BIOS but HWiNFO64 was reporting trfc as 537. When I set the 525-389-239 values, HWiNFO64 now reported 525, AIDA64 reported 525-389-239 and performance was faster (Cinebench @ 3850MHz went from 1700-1703 to 1708-1710).

So the automatic values 312-192-132 are probably not real or mean something else. It is interesting that HWiNFO64 is reporting Trfc as 537 on Auto.

Unfortunately 3066 @ 14-16-16-16-34-54 Ttfc 525-389-329 was not 100% stable, I got some segfaults when compiling on Linux that don't happen when I use 2933 @ 14-16-16-16-34-54. I am now trying 3066 @ 15-17-17-17-34-54. It must also be noted that 3066 @ 14-16-16-16-34-52 does not boot, needs clear cmos to recover.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It doesn't look like there's much chance of that happening - but this is worth a look - https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html
> 
> It's updated regularly - I just use google translate on it.


sure I would understand if so. I can speak german so I will check this website whenever I can, thanks for thelink


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> use http://www.softnology.biz/files.html and post your ram info here please.




Here are my current timings and my thaiphoon burner profile. I am very close to stability @3200 are there any sub timing suggestions anyone has for me. I also can't figure out where to find the AMD cbs options that supposedly aid in ram stability. I am currently running bios 0810


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my current timings and my thaiphoon burner profile. I am very close to stability @3200 are there any sub timing suggestions anyone has for me. I also can't figure out where to find the AMD cbs options that supposedly aid in ram stability. I am currently running bios 0810


As your RAM is Single Rank, you should try these settings:

BankGroupSwap: Disabled
BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled

They are located in the 0810 bios, in Advanced > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Memory Mapping


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my current timings and my thaiphoon burner profile. I am very close to stability @3200 are there any sub timing suggestions anyone has for me. I also can't figure out where to find the AMD cbs options that supposedly aid in ram stability. I am currently running bios 0810


Try to use the SPD teammings 16-18-18-18-36-*54*
And set equally tFAW in 36.
Other timmings in AUTO


If you have Cold Boot try to use 53.3ohm (ProcODT)

And try what Lermite said. ↑↑↑


----------



## os4321

Yesterday I updated from Bios 0810 to 0812 and input the same Bios settings. Run HCI memtest over night and no errors reported this morning, 2000% test completed (16 x 850MB instances run).

However after running prime95 blend test a worker thread failed in about 5-10 minutes and IBT AVX Very High test reported instability detected error message. Both tests completed fine using same Bios settings on version 0810.

I found I need to increase my vcore on Bios 0812 to get back stable overclock. Prime95 still running at the moment still testing....

Ryzen Timing Checker shows using same settings on both Bios versions so I think still uses same RAM configuration as far as I can tell.
*
Edit*: a worker thread failed after 2 hours prime95 blend test. Im going to explore RAM settings as I read this can also cause worker threads to fail ... maybe vcore is not the issue here.


----------



## sakae48

board is back and installed. they flashed 0810 BIOS to the board. hope the problem were sorted out.
I noticed the custom PState but still need to learn how to use it. i need to disable zenstates first absolutely.
I also plugged CPU_OPT to a fan controller for my 3 intake fans. they all the same fans but why i got no report on hwinfo and BIOS?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> board is back and installed. they flashed 0810 BIOS to the board. hope the problem were sorted out.
> I noticed the custom PState but still need to learn how to use it.


I've already try to explain how to set it safely:http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/4020#post_26328071

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i need to disable zenstates first absolutely.6


No. To chek the bios P-States works fine, you just need to disable ZenStates:
- Apply at system start
- Tray Icon at system start

ZenStates can be used over the bios P-States without any issue. It simply overrides the bios settings until the next reboot.
It is still useful because it can set the frequency lower than the BIOS that can't go lower than 1,55 Ghz.
In more, it makes us able to change the frequencies whenever, without rebooting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> I also plugged CPU_OPT to a fan controller for my 3 intake fans. they all the same fans but why i got no report on hwinfo and BIOS?


This value is usually displayed in the ASUS EC section of HWiNFO.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've already try to explain how to set it safely:http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/4020#post_26328071
> No. To chek the bios P-States works fine, you just need to disable ZenStates:
> - Apply at system start
> - Tray Icon at system start
> 
> ZenStates can be used over the bios P-States without any issue. It simply overrides the bios settings until the next reboot.
> It is still useful because it can set the frequency lower than the BIOS that can't go lower than 1,55 Ghz.
> In more, it makes us able to change the frequencies whenever, without rebooting.
> This value is usually displayed in the ASUS EC section of HWiNFO.


ooo great! thank you!
CPU_OPT wasn't on Asus EC either.. something is wrong. maybe caused by manual control on the fan controller on startup? the fan controller were in manual control while i start the pc and i set it back to auto while on BIOS


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my current timings and my thaiphoon burner profile. I am very close to stability @3200 are there any sub timing suggestions anyone has for me. I also can't figure out where to find the AMD cbs options that supposedly aid in ram stability. I am currently running bios 0810


How many RAM sticks are you using? I think configuration for 4 sticks are a bit different than 2 sticks.

For comparison:

Im using Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 (v4.31) running at 3200 18-19-19-39 @ 1.35v (2 sticks of 8GB). It is on the motherboard QVL list. I haven't tried to tighten the timings yet.

Mine are also Samsung B-die kit Single rank but XMP and JDEC profiles are a bit different. I have my RAM sticks in slot A2 and B2 on the motherboard.

I didn't need to do anything special. I enable DOCP in the Bios and it automatically set the following settings:

Memory Frequency: 3200
DRAM CAS latency = 18
Trcdrd = 19
Trcdwr = 19
DRAM CAS Pre time = 19
DRAM CAS Act time = 39
DRAM voltage: 1.35v

I have SoC voltage and VTTDDR on Auto but I notice after reboot Bios is showing SoC 1.1v (instead of default 0.9v), and VTTDDR 0.675v (instead of default 0.6v). So maybe DOCP setting also change some other internal settings automatically to help overclock RAM becuase of XMP profile. My understanding is VTTDDR should be half DRAM voltage.

Here are my screenshots:


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> board is back and installed. they flashed 0810 BIOS to the board. hope the problem were sorted out.
> I noticed the custom PState but still need to learn how to use it. i need to disable zenstates first absolutely.
> I also plugged CPU_OPT to a fan controller for my 3 intake fans. they all the same fans but why i got no report on hwinfo and BIOS?


If I remember my fun with setting up fans







CPU_OPT can not be regulated independently from CPU - they are always linked. I got fed up with not being able to turn off CPU_OPT fan (that was cooling mosfets and that was only really needed when under heavy load) by itself, because CPU fan was always on (even if at lowest 500rpm). So I did a splitter on Case1 fan to connect VRM and rear exhaust fan and set it to start at 50C for CPU.
Now all fans (except CPU at 500rpm) are off for CPU below 50C - they are not needed for most tasks with my case being open, only turning on under heave gaming or rendering/transcoding loads.
The loudest part of my PC is I think still below 40dB.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ooo great! thank you!
> CPU_OPT wasn't on Asus EC either.. something is wrong. maybe caused by manual control on the fan controller on startup? the fan controller were in manual control while i start the pc and i set it back to auto while on BIOS


If you really reaaaaally wanna use P states I would recommend to use Zenstates instead of the BIOS. Not only you can control that from windows at will but also no way to brick the board.

For example. If you're not sure your system is 100% stable you can lower the multiplier before updating windows to avoid screwing the system.

But again....P states IMHO is useless once your system is fully stable.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> If you really reaaaaally wanna use P states I would recommend to use Zenstates instead of the BIOS. Not only you can control that from windows at will but also no way to brick the board.


Why not both?

Using ZenStates in more of the bios P-States avoids to be stuck at the stock frequency outside Windows: in the bios or any other operating system.

I"ve just measured my minimum input power at 3.8 Ghz:
With a constant frequency: 59 W
With P-States: 57 W

The gap is tiny, but even the smallest saving is good.
As the P-States allows, through ZenStates, to change the frequency without rebooting, I'm convinced they are the best way to overclock.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Why not both?
> 
> Using ZenStates in more of the bios P-States avoids to be stuck at the stock frequency outside Windows: in the bios or any other operating system.


Well, problem is with correctly configuring P-States in bios. For once I agree that it is somewhat complicated and unintuitive (and I already broke one board that way) and if you use Windows....
Well, there is a Linux version as well, so you really only have to "suffer" in some strange instances, and even there you could just force max frequency for a time by a simple bios saved config.


----------



## Lermite

I mainly use Windows but I also use Clonezilla to clone HDDs.
Probably a higher CPU frequency does not make a HDD cloning faster, but it can't make it slower.

The same goes for the bios during any boot: whatever the bios can do before loading Windows must be done faster with a higher CPU frequency.

As modifying only the frequency of P0 in the bios is not complicated at all, I stick to this way to overclock, in more of ZenStates in Windows.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I mainly use Windows but I also use Clonezilla to clone HDDs.
> Probably a higher CPU frequency does not make a HDD cloning faster, but it can't make it slower.
> 
> The same goes for the bios during any boot: whatever the bios can do before loading Windows must be done faster with a higher CPU frequency.
> 
> As modifying only the frequency of P0 in the bios is not complicated at all, I stick to this way to overclock, in more of ZenStates in Windows.


So you only set higher frequency in P0 state and don't touch anything else at all in there?
And voltage is set in advanced setup by hand or as an offset?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> So you only set higher frequency in P0 state and don't touch anything else at all in there?
> And voltage is set in advanced setup by hand or as an offset?


The frequency is set through P0 FID, the only value I modify in the P-States section, in more of setting P0 to Custom.
The frequency ratio in AI Tweaker has to be Auto.

The core voltage must be set with an offset in AI Tweaker.
This offset is applied to the displayed P0 VID: 1.1875 V with a 1700


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Why not both?
> 
> Using ZenStates in more of the bios P-States avoids to be stuck at the stock frequency outside Windows: in the bios or any other operating system.
> 
> I"ve just measured my minimum input power at 3.8 Ghz:
> With a constant frequency: 59 W
> With P-States: 57 W
> 
> The gap is tiny, but even the smallest saving is good.
> As the P-States allows, through ZenStates, to change the frequency without rebooting, I'm convinced they are the best way to overclock.


We have discussed that already









I still think is useless and is better and more hassle free to go fixed freq. Personal preference.

To me 2W won't make any difference and I did see some performance penalty while using States and real time audio apps. Specially when the projects are not as demanding, the CPU meter shows more usage and also more jumpy behaviour which is bad for realtime audio as it can cause dropouts.

Same applies for games, which are also realtime.

Not that I experienced dropouts, but I personally prefer a more stable performance.

OF course, if P states really brought temps and power usage down (which it didn't) I would not hesitate and use them.

Funny thing is, in paper it all looks great, but since one core remains always at top speed (which is critical to keep the system snappy) the vcore doesn't seem to go down and therefore temps won't go down.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> We have discussed that already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think is useless and is better and more hassle free to go fixed freq. Personal preference.
> 
> To me 2W won't make any difference and I did see some performance penalty while using States and real time audio apps. Specially when the projects are not as demanding, the CPU meter shows more usage and also more jumpy behaviour which is bad for realtime audio as it can cause dropouts.
> 
> Same applies for games, which are also realtime.
> 
> Not that I experienced dropouts, but I personally prefer a more stable performance.
> 
> OF course, if P states really brought temps and power usage down (which it didn't) I would not hesitate and use them.
> 
> Funny thing is, in paper it all looks great, but since one core remains always at top speed (which is critical to keep the system snappy) the vcore doesn't seem to go down and therefore temps won't go down.


what about making your own performance mode that doesnt let the CPU changes its frequency?








"Audio-nerd mode" sounds good
















-add-

ahh yeah.. forgot to ask something.
is there anyone tried to replace the thermal pad on PCH with a copper shim? i wonder if there's any thermal improvement or not


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> what about making your own performance mode that doesnt let the CPU changes its frequency?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Audio-nerd mode" sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -add-
> 
> ahh yeah.. forgot to ask something.
> is there anyone tried to replace the thermal pad on PCH with a copper shim? i wonder if there's any thermal improvement or not


FL Studio actually has an option to use Performance mode when you launch it. But also for some reason windows gets stuck on that power mode after closing FL.

After months with Zenstates I just found it was not useful. That's it.









About the PCH, I didn't replace the heatsink but attached a copper heatsink I've got from an old laptop. It really helped. The post is somewhere in this thread.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> FL Studio actually has an option to use Performance mode when you launch it. But also for some reason windows gets stuck on it.
> 
> After months with Zenstates I just found it was not useful. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the PCH, I didn't replace the heatsink but attached a copper heatsink I've got from an old laptop. It really helped. The post is somewhere in this thread.


oo that's nice. i wish Avid implement something like this!
i have no problem w/ Zenstates until now.. i just don't really like to see my freqs stuck high rather than pursuing a small amount of power saving








well, i might try to replace the thick thermal pad w/ a copper shim. i'll report once it's done









-add-

i'm extremely disappointed.. my temp still stuck just after 4 hours of up time. my hwinfo log were corrupted after my PC crashed after 6 minutes of stress (lack of vcore. i don't know why this happens as it doesn't crash before RMA. yet, they only flashed a new BIOS on it). it's stuck on 53C. better than 31C that might causes an overheat. but still, i can't say it's reliable at all. after 1 hour of disassembly and another 2 hours of re-assembly, this is the result? i really want to cry right now.. COME ON ASUS!


----------



## SaccoSVD

OT:

Oh oh...my OCZ Vertex 3 is dying on me









Is insanely old and have it as spare drive for non important stuff.

I'm pushing it to see it's final day. Bought it already used and have been installed in many systems already.

Power on hours: 5816545359994475 according to CrystalDisk info. Which is bollocks. The drive shows as 100% healthy (yeah right)

Last time it failed I was playing Starcraft 2 and poofed! reboot, there again....has been giving that crap for a while.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> oo that's nice. i wish Avid implement something like this!
> i have no problem w/ Zenstates until now.. i just don't really like to see my freqs stuck high rather than pursuing a small amount of power saving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i might try to replace the thick thermal pad w/ a copper shim. i'll report once it's done


The forced frequency has one advantage - for me, it allows for lower voltage at 4Ghz while retaining full stability than I had with zenstates. I think it has to do something with how exactly cores are treated in P-State mode versus forced mode.
In P-States cores are downclocked as needed and the transitions in frequency along with changes in voltages create opportunities for occasional undervolting (voltage droop, and not the one we are talking about when using LLC modes, but the other type that happens when switching frequencies and voltages - Maximum negative overshot as explained here for example http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad) while changing frequency up - that sometimes may cause errors. In forced frequency mode, cores are just turned off when not needed, no frequency transitions, just power down or up at maximum frequency and only then start computations on the core (sure there are some voltage fluctuations when core is running half-tilt and suddenly goes full-tilt or back to quarter load, but they are much smaller in comparison). So yeah, for my setup, it allows for 1.387V at 4Ghz and hours of IBT testing without errors. If I were to turn on Zenstates, I would save about 6-8W at idle but when under full load I would loos about 25-30W due to voltage difference because with Zenstates enabled I have to keep CPU at 1.437V to keep 4Ghz stable. All that at LLC5. It does not matter if I use Extreme and 600Khz in DIGI+ config - those are the minimal voltages that keep me stable under, paradoxically, low to medium load because once I start for example Handbrake or Sony Vegas export or any other program that fully loads CPU at all times, I can lower voltages to 1.387V - but I would have to increase the voltage back before encoding finishes or risk black screen after job is done. Oh, and I finally found out that with Zenstates I can't listen to DSD music on my DAC on any port at all without high voltages on CPU (and I have no freaking idea why), with forced 4Ghz - no problem even with low voltages.
So yeah, my CPU may be strange, my guess is that it has a weak core 0 and from that stems a lot of problems - but I will try P0 overclock in bios in an attempt to get the best of both worlds and report it for all interested in this here.
About PCH temperatures - I wonder if it is anything to worry about? - 60-65C under very heavy load (simultaneous encryption of 3 SSD drives) is nothing to worry about I think - those parts have a Tj.max of about 90C I read somewhere. My SSDs were much hotter while encryption was running


----------



## sakae48

@mat9v hmm.. that's understandable.. the transitions will make the vcore difficult to control compared to the constant frequency
for PCH, i just want it runs a bit cooler.. just my OCD kicks in









ooh.. 1.3v on ZS still crash after 45 minutes of stress.. SVI2 reads 1.23v which is 0.07v drop there.. i'll just increase it to 1.318v to get 1.248 then

-add-

how hot did your SSD get? my M.2 tops at 50C but i didn't run encryption. just a big files


----------



## naz2

anybody have success running flare x beyond 3200?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ooo great! thank you!
> CPU_OPT wasn't on Asus EC either.. something is wrong. maybe caused by manual control on the fan controller on startup? the fan controller were in manual control while i start the pc and i set it back to auto while on BIOS


You don't need to put a controller on it, just a splitter. cpu_opt is linked to cpu_fan so you won't get control you would get from Fan_1 or Fan_2 - which you can both use splitters on - again you don't need a controller, just a splitter so the fans are daisy chained.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You don't need to put a controller on it, just a splitter. cpu_opt is linked to cpu_fan so you won't get control you would get from Fan_1 or Fan_2 - which you can both use splitters on - again you don't need a controller, just a splitter so the fans are daisy chained.


i dont want to fry my fan header








i currently running 3x silent wings 3 controlled by CPU OPT but soon, i'll replace 2 of the intakes w/ FFB1212EH which takes 1.74A maximum.. i definitely need the controller just for the power source


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i dont want to fry my fan header
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i currently running 3x silent wings 3 controlled by CPU OPT but soon, i'll replace 2 of the intakes w/ FFB1212EH which takes 1.74A maximum.. i definitely need the controller just for the power source


I get you - I've never seen it this way but makes sense - I better check ratings of my new FF5-120s

I used to have fans on cpu_opt but because I couldn't control them directly, I moved to CH_Fan1.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I get you - I've never seen it this way but makes sense - I better check ratings of my new FF5-120s
> 
> I used to have fans on cpu_opt but because I couldn't control them directly, I moved to CH_Fan1.


i found the issue.. the sense wire wasn't hooked to any of the fan headers.. i'll just hook it manually








looks like BQ doesnt want to make the board freaked out by different readings









my chassis 1 were hooked to my rear exhaust and chassis 2 hooked to top exhaust.. i could use the water pump / AIO but eh... optional CPU will work just fine


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> @mat9v hmm.. that's understandable.. the transitions will make the vcore difficult to control compared to the constant frequency
> for PCH, i just want it runs a bit cooler.. just my OCD kicks in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooh.. 1.3v on ZS still crash after 45 minutes of stress.. SVI2 reads 1.23v which is 0.07v drop there.. i'll just increase it to 1.318v to get 1.248 then
> 
> -add-
> 
> how hot did your SSD get? my M.2 tops at 50C but i didn't run encryption. just a big files


I was not talking about PCH when "discussing" voltages.... or maybe I misunderstood you?
On SSD temps - constant reads and writes for 4 hours pushed them to 75C (well the only one from my RAID array that stupid AMD software lets me even see) and based on observation, other two in array must have been hotter because encryption speed fell to less then half from the beginning of the process - SSDs must have been throttling. Probably should have the intake 200mm fan running to cool them down, but CPU was only in 40-50C range so it was turned off.


----------



## Evanus

Hello everyone, this is my first post. I have problems with my ram, and I can't seem to fix it. So I made this account to ask for help. I have a Ryzen 1700 CPU and 16GB 3466Mhz Corsair Vengeance RGB ram. The exact name of the set is: *CMR16GX4M2C3466C16.* It's on the QVL of this motherboard, but I can't get it to run stable at anything above 2933Mhz. Every time I test it with Prime95, it gives me fatal errors. I want it to run at at least 3200Mhz. Right now I'm on bios version 810. I already tried changing so many settings, but nothing works. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Hello everyone, this is my first post. I have problems with my ram, and I can't seem to fix it. So I made this account to ask for help. I have a Ryzen 1700 CPU and 16GB 3466Mhz Corsair Vengeance RGB ram. The exact name of the set is: *CMR16GX4M2C3466C16.* It's on the QVL of this motherboard, but I can't get it to run stable at anything above 2933Mhz. Every time I test it with Prime95, it gives me fatal errors. I want it to run at at least 3200Mhz. Right now I'm on bios version 810. I already tried changing so many settings, but nothing works. Can anyone help me please?


Use Ryzen Timings Checker and show us your timings, also the voltages and power settings you have.

Is your memory 1 rank?


----------



## crakej

Looks like ASUS have continued to propagate the new bios 0812 file as it seems to be available everywhere now....Stay on 0810 everyone!


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Use Ryzen Timings Checker and show us your timings, also the voltages and power settings you have.
> 
> Is your memory 1 rank?


Cool, once I get home I'll post the info right away!


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I was not talking about PCH when "discussing" voltages.... or maybe I misunderstood you?
> On SSD temps - constant reads and writes for 4 hours pushed them to 75C (well the only one from my RAID array that stupid AMD software lets me even see) and based on observation, other two in array must have been hotter because encryption speed fell to less then half from the beginning of the process - SSDs must have been throttling. Probably should have the intake 200mm fan running to cool them down, but CPU was only in 40-50C range so it was turned off.


that PCH were in the new line.. i forgot to use period to make it clear. my bad









75C? holy that's hot!

anyway.. as i expected. the board starts to freak on me AGAIN. i know something wrong on the internal fan controller / temp sensors yet they only update the freakin BIOS and call it a day? not even test it out? ARGH!

and now my CHA_1 header freaked out too! how much is too much for the fan headers? it should be 1A maximum, right?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> that PCH were in the new line.. i forgot to use period to make it clear. my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75C? holy that's hot!
> 
> anyway.. as i expected. the board starts to freak on me AGAIN. i know something wrong on the internal fan controller / temp sensors yet they only update the freakin BIOS and call it a day? not even test it out? ARGH!
> 
> and now my CHA_1 header freaked out too! how much is too much for the fan headers? it should be 1A maximum, right?


Well, I think so, my 200mm fan uses about 0.3A, so yeah, 1A is realistic I think.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Well, I think so, my 200mm fan uses about 0.3A, so yeah, 1A is realistic I think.


my fan uses 0.92A at max speed and causing fan speed throttling just after a few seconds on 87%. it's just around 87% of speed which means 10.5v to the fan (maybe around 0.8A of current). this board has a pile of problem









i'll contact Asus if i can have a board replacement maybe to strix. i'm willing to pay for a better board. i'm so done w/ this board. way too tiring


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> that PCH were in the new line.. i forgot to use period to make it clear. my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75C? holy that's hot!
> 
> anyway.. as i expected. the board starts to freak on me AGAIN. i know something wrong on the internal fan controller / temp sensors yet they only update the freakin BIOS and call it a day? not even test it out? ARGH!
> 
> and now my CHA_1 header freaked out too! how much is too much for the fan headers? it should be 1A maximum, right?


Yes - 1A/12W - I have 2 FF5-120s rated at 5.6 watts each and they're both fine on CH2 Fan.

Edit: even at 3000rpm......which doesn't happen anyway in normal use.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Yes - 1A/12W - I have 2 FF5-120s rated at 5.6 watts each and they're both fine on CH2 Fan.
> 
> Edit: even at 3000rpm......which doesn't happen anyway in normal use.


okay.. it's confirmed my board is extremely faulty then.. sigh


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> okay.. it's confirmed my board is extremely faulty then.. sigh


where is your controller getting power from?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> where is your controller getting power from?


controller fed by SATA power while PWM being fed by CPU_OPT. CPU fan fed directly from molex leaving PWM and sense wire to the board. top fan is 2x noctua fans rated at 0.09A each on CHA_2 and 0.92A fan (rated at 0.8A) on CHA_1.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> controller fed by SATA power while PWM being fed by CPU_OPT. CPU fan fed directly from molex leaving PWM and sense wire to the board. top fan is 2x noctua fans rated at 0.09A each on CHA_2 and 0.92A fan (rated at 0.8A) on CHA_1.


And you know those fans you're getting are 17.4 watts each?! That's a lot of power. Is that how you're powering the silent wings? Because the board can't drive 3 of those.

What is going on with temps in your system?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> And you know those fans you're getting are 17.4 watts each?! That's a lot of power. Is that how you're powering the silent wings? Because the board can't drive 3 of those.
> 
> What is going on with temps in your system?


eh? my 3 SW3 were fed by controller.. the board only fed the PWM signal to the controller which has its own PWM driver
those fans were laying on my room (except SW3 and noctua). my ambient temp is a bit high too.. my U12 heatsink couldn't keep up on heavy usage if i use the bundled fans

those fans rarely touch 100% tho.. more like 35% if the board were normal

-add-

my current ambient is 29-ish


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> eh? my 3 SW3 were fed by controller.. the board only fed the PWM signal to the controller which has its own PWM driver
> those fans were laying on my room (except SW3 and noctua). my ambient temp is a bit high too.. my U12 heatsink couldn't keep up on heavy usage if i use the bundled fans
> 
> those fans rarely touch 100% tho.. more like 35% if the board were normal
> 
> -add-
> 
> my current ambient is 29-ish


Phew - was just making sure you hadn't tried running them from the board. 29 ambient is a pain tho and you need to keep that air moving.

You could use Water Pump+ ....it's controllable from FanXpert 4 which will let you tune them...


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Phew - was just making sure you hadn't tried running them from the board. 29 ambient is a pain tho and you need to keep that air moving.
> 
> You could use Water Pump+ ....it's controllable from FanXpert 4 which will let you tune them...


lol.. don't worry i know they couldn't take current flow that much








yup there's moving air here.. my aircon blows to the top of my case. on the day, ambient temp could reach to somewhere 34C without aircon (power saving at best







). that's why i need those powerful fans to keep the system cool enough

i tried waterpump+ and AIO pump but somehow i couldnt manage to let it slow down below 60%


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Use Ryzen Timings Checker and show us your timings, also the voltages and power settings you have.
> 
> Is your memory 1 rank?


Alright, here is a screenshot of Ryzen Timings Checker:


Here are my bios settings:




I already changed most of these settings, like disabling or enabling D.O.C.P, changing the DRAM voltage, SOC voltage, timings, etc. But nothing is 100% stable with 3200Mhz.

And I _think_ the ram is dual single rank, but I'm really not sure. How can I tell?
Edit: CPU-Z says single rank.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> lol.. don't worry i know they couldn't take current flow that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup there's moving air here.. my aircon blows to the top of my case. on the day, ambient temp could reach to somewhere 34C without aircon (power saving at best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). that's why i need those powerful fans to keep the system cool enough
> 
> i tried waterpump+ and AIO pump but somehow i couldnt manage to let it slow down below 60%


Did you tune the fans in bios and/or in FanXpert? I did have a little trouble tuning them in windows - seemed to work best with no OC


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Did you tune the fans in bios and/or in FanXpert? I did have a little trouble tuning them in windows - seemed to work best with no OC


I tuned it on bios. i can't trust software that much unless i need some fine tune on the fly


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Alright, here is a screenshot of Ryzen Timings Checker:
> 
> 
> Here are my bios settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already changed most of these settings, like disabling or enabling D.O.C.P, changing the DRAM voltage, SOC voltage, timings, etc. But nothing is 100% stable with 3200Mhz.
> 
> And I _think_ the ram is dual single rank, but I'm really not sure. How can I tell?
> Edit: CPU-Z says single rank.


Try setting tRFC2 @ 416 and tRFC4 @ 256 as bios doesn't always set these properly.

I've had a look to see if you're on single rank but couldn't find anything - CPUz is probably right though.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> I tuned it on bios. i can't trust software that much unless i need some fine tune on the fly


I've had very few problems with FanXpert...


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've had very few problems with FanXpert...


i once encountered problems w/ AI Suite.. that's why i can't seem to trust them anymore








but let's see when i got a replacement board. the main problem might be the board itself


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Try setting tRFC2 @ 416 and tRFC4 @ 256 as bios doesn't always set these properly.
> 
> I've had a look to see if you're on single rank but couldn't find anything - CPUz is probably right though.


I'll try that and report later. Are the rest of my settings fine, though? So far the most stable was when I put everything on auto, changed the speed to 3200Mhz, changed DRAM RAS ACT Time to 38 instead of 36 and used an offset for the SOC voltage. It lasted for about 10 hours in Prime95.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> I'll try that and report later. Are the rest of my settings fine, though? So far the most stable was when I put everything on auto, changed the speed to 3200Mhz, changed DRAM RAS ACT Time to 38 instead of 36 and used an offset for the SOC voltage. It lasted for about 10 hours in Prime95.


It looks ok - yes. Have you used ProcODT? should be 56 maybe 60ohms


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It looks ok - yes. Have you used ProcODT? should be 56 maybe 60ohms


I haven't looked at those settings yet, I'll check them out.









Edit: Alright, I changed the tRFC2 to 416, and tRFC4 to 256, and for ProcODT I saw an option for like 53 and 60, so I just chose 60.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> I haven't looked at those settings yet, I'll check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Alright, I changed the tRFC2 to 416, and tRFC4 to 256, and for ProcODT I saw an option for like 53 and 60, so I just chose 60.


60 should be good......hope this helps.


----------



## sakae48

i have no idea how to embed video here.. decided to upload to my gdrive.

here is before restart. fan suddenly ramps up yet RPM reported 1900RPM which is a big lie
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5ekrtZEdU2uZ1lpemxqUUhTT3M/view

and here is what happened after i restarted the system. a new problem!
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5ekrtZEdU2ucTVjX3hKd1VJS0E/view

i'll disconnect the fan from the board and use a fixed PWM for a while


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> 60 should be good......hope this helps.


Sadly it still doesn't seem to be stable. I tried running Prime95, but it gave a fatal error after about 30 minutes.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i have no idea how to embed video here.. decided to upload to my gdrive.
> 
> here is before restart. fan suddenly ramps up yet RPM reported 1900RPM which is a big lie
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5ekrtZEdU2uZ1lpemxqUUhTT3M/view
> 
> and here is what happened after i restarted the system. a new problem!
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5ekrtZEdU2ucTVjX3hKd1VJS0E/view
> 
> i'll disconnect the fan from the board and use a fixed PWM for a while


Have you tried using those fans as DC fan and not PWM?
Despite all my fans being PWM I actually use all of them as DC - they seem to be more stable that way and allow me to set them lower. For example my AiO fans in PWM mode can work at 650rpm at the lowest point while in DC mode I can get as low as 520rpm.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Have you tried using those fans as DC fan and not PWM?
> Despite all my fans being PWM I actually use all of them as DC - they seem to be more stable that way and allow me to set them lower. For example my AiO fans in PWM mode can work at 650rpm at the lowest point while in DC mode I can get as low as 520rpm.


hmm... not yet since it has a PWM signal.. wonder if there's controller that could take DC 3A max..

i disconnected the PWM signal and it works just fine.. CPU_OPT doesnt ramp up and down anymore. when i hook the fan to my 555 PWM generator, it works just fine too.. what the heck?








i'll just make a PWM buffer then

-add-

measured the PWM signal voltage. seems like i found the main culprit. the fan uses 6v while intel's PWM specification were 5.25v maximum. yup.. i'll make a PWM driver to let my fan work without straining the board


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Sadly it still doesn't seem to be stable. I tried running Prime95, but it gave a fatal error after about 30 minutes.


Try tRFC4 @ 255

You can also try lowering Soc towards < 1.0v

The last things to try should be ProcODT so *put it to auto* while you try the other things, then when you have the best you can get, start from 53.6 and work your way up.- no higher than 80. Should be around 60ohm.

Remember, only change/test 1 setting at a time, find it's sweet spot then next setting.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Try tRFC4 @ 255
> 
> You can also try lowering Soc towards < 1.0v
> 
> The last things to try should be ProcODT so *put it to auto* while you try the other things, then when you have the best you can get, start from 53.6 and work your way up.- no higher than 80. Should be around 60ohm.
> 
> Remember, only change/test 1 setting at a time, find it's sweet spot then next setting.


Will do!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Will do!


Oh yeah, if your ram is single rank samsung b-die, you need to go into ADVANCED>AMD CBS>UMC settings and disable BankGroupSwap and enable BankGroupSwapAlt

Edit: I wouldn't use CPUz - problems have been reported including incorrectly reporting settings.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Oh yeah, if your ram is single rank samsung b-die, you need to go into ADVANCED>AMD CBS>UMC settings and disable BankGroupSwap and enable BankGroupSwapAlt


Ah, okay... But is this ram B-die? I can't really find much info on it.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> hmm... not yet since it has a PWM signal.. wonder if there's controller that could take DC 3A max..
> 
> i disconnected the PWM signal and it works just fine.. CPU_OPT doesnt ramp up and down anymore. when i hook the fan to my 555 PWM generator, it works just fine too.. what the heck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll just make a PWM buffer then


PWM buffer - what do you mean by that?
Anyway, as long as it works... I mean, I'm running in DC mode from the beginning, so maybe I would have problems in PWM mode too...


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> PWM buffer - what do you mean by that?
> Anyway, as long as it works... I mean, I'm running in DC mode from the beginning, so maybe I would have problems in PWM mode too...


a buffer circuit to prevent the load itself overloading the main circuit. in this case, the PWM signal from the board..


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Ah, okay... But is this ram B-die? I can't really find much info on it.


You need Thaiphoon Burner to find out for certain, but looks like you might have.


----------



## Evanus

Yeah I used Taiphoon Burner, and it just says ''undefined''.


----------



## crakej

Under Die density/Count?


----------



## Evanus

Oh wait, now it says Samsung under manufacturer, and under die density/count it says: 0 MB ?-die / 1 die... weird!


----------



## Lermite

Could you post a capture of your Thaiphoon report?

And if a report from one DIMM is questionable, get the report of the other one, because a difference between them could mean one it defective.


----------



## Evanus

Yes, here you go:


I used the auto settings in the motherboard, just to be safe.

Luckily the reports for both sticks are exactly the same, except for the temperature of course.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Yes, here you go:
> 
> 
> I used the auto settings in the motherboard, just to be safe.
> 
> Luckily the reports for both sticks are exactly the same, except for the temperature of course.


You have Single Rank memory - it is stated in Organization 1024M x64 (1 rank)
It is Samsung B-die memory.


----------



## Evanus

Yeah, and clearly Samsung B-die. So why won't it work properly @ 3200Mhz?


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Yeah, and clearly Samsung B-die. So why won't it work properly @ 3200Mhz?


If you are using 2 sticks make sure they are plugged in slots A2 and B2 on the motherboard.

Have you tested the RAM using default bios settings? Have a look at the tools below, these specifically test the memory and are also good tests in my opinion.

- MemTest86 (boot from USB)
- HCI Memtest (An instance needs to be opened for each individual thread, covering a total of 90-95% of memory giving the OS a little breathing room.)
- GSAT using Linux Mint (google stress app test)

some useful info about memory stability testing here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Yeah, and clearly Samsung B-die. So why won't it work properly @ 3200Mhz?


Don't worry my samsung b-die will not work @3200mhz either. I believe the IMC on my cpu is the factor holding me back. Hell i can boot easily @ 3333mhz and perhaps higher but I have loosened timings messed with voltage etc. and it wont get stable @3200. I even tried 18-20-20-38-2t, 1.4vdram, 1.2soc, and proc odt 60ohm. So I settled for 3066 and am aiming for cl14. So far so good.

One last thing that it doesn't look like you tried. have you tried running it at 2t command rate?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Yeah, and clearly Samsung B-die. So why won't it work properly @ 3200Mhz?


I had to set properly BGS and BGSA, and adjust precisely CLDO_VDDP to make my 3600 C17 stable at 3200 C14.

You need for sure:

BankGroupSwap: disabled
BankGroupSwapAlt: enabled

But only you can find the right value for CLDO_VDDP as it depends on each setup (CPU - MB - RAM).

In more, pushing the voltage at their limit may worsen the stability, in more of increasing the power consumption and the temperatures.

My setup need the Vsoc = 0.95 V (with SOC LLC 4 to make it constant).
Setting it higher only makes it unstable.

Perhaps yours needs a higher Vsoc, but values higher than 1.1V are usually worthless.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> If you are using 2 sticks make sure they are plugged in slots A2 and B2 on the motherboard.
> 
> Have you tested the RAM using default bios settings? Have a look at the tools below, these specifically test the memory and are better tests in my opinion.
> 
> - MemTest86 (boot from USB)
> - HCI Memtest (An instance needs to be opened for each individual thread, covering a total of 90-95% of memory giving the OS a little breathing room.)
> - GSAT (google stress app test)
> 
> some useful info about memory stability testing here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread


Yeah I have them in A2 and B2. I once ran MemTest86, but right now I'm using Prime95 to test the stability. When I set everything to default it can run for like 15 hours easy with no errors. However, when I change the speed, it starts to give errors frequently. So I'd say it's a pretty good stability test, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Don't worry my samsung b-die will not work @3200mhz either. Hell i can boot easily @ 3333mhz and perhaps higher but I have loosened timings messed with voltage etc. and it wont get stable. So I settled for 3066 and am aiming for cl14. So far so good.
> 
> One last thing that it doesn't look like you tried. have you tried running it at 2t command rate?


Ah, okay. Well I haven't tried running it at 2t command rate, I'll definitely try that later.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I had to set properly BGS and BGSA, and adjust precisely CLDO_VDDP to make my 3600 C17 stable at 3200 C14.
> 
> You need for sure:
> 
> BankGroupSwap: disabled
> BankGroupSwapAlt: enabled
> 
> But only you can find the right value for CLDO_VDDP as it depends on each setup (CPU - MB - RAM).
> 
> In more, pushing the voltage at their limit may worsen the stability, in more of increasing the power consumption and the temperatures.
> 
> My setup need the Vsoc = 0.95 V (with SOC LLC 4 to make it constant).
> Setting it higher only makes it unstable.
> 
> Perhaps yours needs a higher Vsoc, but values higher than 1.1V are usually worthless.


I'll try this too, thanks for the info.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I had to set properly BGS and BGSA, and adjust precisely CLDO_VDDP to make my 3600 C17 stable at 3200 C14.
> 
> You need for sure:
> 
> BankGroupSwap: disabled
> BankGroupSwapAlt: enabled
> 
> But only you can find the right value for CLDO_VDDP as it depends on each setup (CPU - MB - RAM).
> 
> In more, pushing the voltage at their limit may worsen the stability, in more of increasing the power consumption and the temperatures.
> 
> My setup need the Vsoc = 0.95 V (with SOC LLC 4 to make it constant).
> Setting it higher only makes it unstable.
> 
> Perhaps yours needs a higher Vsoc, but values higher than 1.1V are usually worthless.


Omg I cannot find CLDO_VDDP anywhere at all where can I find it in the bios? I have a feeling that is what I need to finally get stable @ 3200mhz


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Omg I cannot find CLDO_VDDP anywhere at all where can I find it in the bios? I have a feeling that is what I need to finally get stable @ 3200mhz


It's in the bios 0810, in Advanced > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> It's in the bios 0810, in Advanced > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options


Thank you!

I know the precise value is different for everyone but what is the range of values you recommend trying?


----------



## Evanus

Yeah, I'm curious about that too.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> I know the precise value is different for everyone but what is the range of values you recommend trying?


The default one is 950 mV.
But the right one may be between 880 and 1050 mV.

You have to find yours step by step.
You may begin with large steps such 20 mV, then smaller ones, until 1 mV

To find mine, I tested 950, then 970, then 930.
As 970's results was obviously worse but 930 was only a bit worse than 950, I tried 940. The result was much better but still not perfect.
Then:
945
942
944
943 -> the right one, making my RAM perfectly stable.

Off course, when the set value is close to the ideal one, an heavy stress test during a whole night must be needed to find a single error from the RAM.
So, finding the right value for CLDO_VDDP may be very long, but it's worth its result.

Don't forget a cold reboot is needed to apply any new value to CLDO_VDDP.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> I'll try this too, thanks for the info.


Yes - so BGS disabled, BGSA enabled, 1T Geardown *OFF* (I think you've had this on unil now?)


----------



## stumped

I just got this board with a ryzen 5 1600. I can't get it to beep or show a boot screen right now. Looking at the stickers on the board it has the 0504 bios.

I'm *really* hoping it's not because of the memory I have (PVE416G266C6KBL). Just weird that I can't even get it to beep.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Yes - so BGS disabled, BGSA enabled, 1T Geardown *OFF* (I think you've had this on unil now?)


I can see the option _Gear Down Mode_, so I just have to turn it off?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> I can see the option _Gear Down Mode_, so I just have to turn it off?


Yep - Geardown - Disabled


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped*
> 
> I just got this board with a ryzen 5 1600. I can't get it to beep or show a boot screen right now. Looking at the stickers on the board it has the 0504 bios.
> 
> I'm *really* hoping it's not because of the memory I have (PVE416G266C6KBL). Just weird that I can't even get it to beep.


My Asus Prime X370 Pro was provided without any buzzer/speaker.
I had to order a cheap one to make it able to beep.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> I can see the option _Gear Down Mode_, so I just have to turn it off?


It's located in AI Tweaker > DRAM Timings


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stumped*
> 
> I just got this board with a ryzen 5 1600. I can't get it to beep or show a boot screen right now. Looking at the stickers on the board it has the 0504 bios.
> 
> I'm *really* hoping it's not because of the memory I have (PVE416G266C6KBL). Just weird that I can't even get it to beep.
> 
> 
> 
> My Asus Prime X370 Pro was provided without any buzzer/speaker.
> I had to order a cheap one to make it able to beep.
Click to expand...

I have a speaker and it's plugged in









Just can't get it to beep right now. The RGB lights do light up though when power is supplied, I just have no feedback from the board about its state.


----------



## os4321

@Lermite

How are you are testing CLDO_VDDP? Is there a quick test which can try so can get a general idea if its a candidate before doing a long overnight test? Also what is a good long overnight test in your opinion?

I think I am close to stable it pass quick tests like 100 pass of IBT AVX standard, but when I run a Prime95 blend test overnight I find a worker thread fails about 2 hours in. I dont get any blackscreen issue or WHEA in windows event logs. I try increasing vcore but I dont think this is helping, sometimes I get unstable error message from IBT AVX sooner than I did in previous tests, and sometimes if I repeat the test straight away it runs fine to completion.

Now im thinking i will start to look deeper at the memory settings. I do a 2 hour Prime95 small FFT test which shows no problems so i think CPU and cache are probably ok.

Any ideas what settings or tests think could help?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped*
> 
> I have a speaker and it's plugged in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't get it to beep right now. The RGB lights do light up though when power is supplied, I just have no feedback from the board about its state.


You should try to remove almost everything: RAM, the graphic board, keyboard, mouse,... to make the MB to beep with it only connected to the power supply.

If it beeps like this, try to add the devices, one per one: graphic board, then the keyboard, until finding which one grinds your MB.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> @Lermite
> 
> How are you are testing CLDO_VDDP? Is there a quick test which can try so can get a general idea if its a candidate before doing a long overnight test? Also what is a good long overnight test in your opinion?


The two most efficient ways to test the RAM stability are:
- HCI Memtest with 16 instances each testing 880 Mo
- Google Stress App Test (GSAT): stressapptest -W -C 16 -s 23400 (where 23400 is the test duration in seconds)
Both must be run for as long as possible: a whole night or more.

Usually, I begin with HCI Memtest during about one hour, to know if my RAM is almost stable, because such a short test is not enough to detect every stability issues.
If Memtest finds no error during one hour, I run GSAT for a whole night, and even several nights, to be sure my RAM is perfectly stable.


----------



## os4321

Thanks for the reply. I find overclocking is more involved that I initially thought







Just when I think im stable a long test overnight tells me im not quite there.


----------



## Evanus

Well, disabling Gear Down Mode didn't help. I'll try changing the Command rate, then.

Edit: froze my PC, so that didn't help either. I'm starting to think it's impossible.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Well, disabling Gear Down Mode didn't help. I'll try changing the Command rate, then.
> 
> Edit: froze my PC, so that didn't help either. I'm starting to think it's impossible.


Now you've learnt more I'd reset to defaults and start again - just doing this can be beneficial

Set dcop, set 3200, set SoC to 1.0. Enter correct tRFC2 and 4, disable gear down, disable Power down enable and enable T1. Set ProcODT 60.

Disable BankGroupSwap, enable BankGroupSwapAlt

In the Digi Power section set power phases to extreme for cpu and soc, manual switching freq - both 300KHz

Make sure ram v is at 1.35 and that VTTDDR is half of that.

Reboot to bios, turn off, turn on ( to make sure gear down is off) and take it from there. Start reducing your SoC until it gets unstable in P95 then start going back up until it's the best you can get, then move on to CLDO_VDDP.

Please anyone, if i've left anything out, let me/us know!


----------



## mattn7uk

Quick question folks.

Re my 1700x with this board.. I can run [email protected] 1.35v absolutely no problem withbut have failed to get 3.9ghz it just won't go I tried 1.38v even 1.425v and nope it simply just won't go there. should I take that as a hint and accept this chip of mine won't go any higher? Or are there some more advanced tweaks I could do?


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Now you've learnt more I'd reset to defaults and start again - just doing this can be beneficial
> 
> Set dcop, set 3200, set SoC to 1.0. Enter correct tRFC2 and 4, disable gear down, disable Power down enable and enable T1. Set ProcODT 60.
> 
> Disable BankGroupSwap, enable BankGroupSwapAlt
> 
> In the Digi Power section set power phases to extreme for cpu and soc, manual switching freq - both 300KHz
> 
> Make sure ram v is at 1.35 and that VTTDDR is half of that.
> 
> Reboot to bios, turn off, turn on ( to make sure gear down is off) and take it from there. Start reducing your SoC until it gets unstable in P95 then start going back up until it's the best you can get, then move on to CLDO_VDDP.
> 
> Please anyone, if i've left anything out, let me/us know!


Thanks so much for helping me out. I'll try this, and see if it works. I hope we'll figure it out.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Quick question folks.
> 
> Re my 1700x with this board.. I can run [email protected] 1.35v absolutely no problem withbut have failed to get 3.9ghz it just won't go I tried 1.38v even 1.425v and nope it simply just won't go there. should I take that as a hint and accept this chip of mine won't go any higher? Or are there some more advanced tweaks I could do?


In the digital Power Menu set cpu and SoC to extreme phases, manual switching 300KHz, LLC 5 on the CPU


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Thanks so much for helping me out. I'll try this, and see if it works. I hope we'll figure it out.


Oh, don't forget LLC 4 for the SoC


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Oh, don't forget LLC 4 for the SoC


Yes, oh and btw what exactly do you mean with _enable T1._ ? Do you you mean command rate 1T?


----------



## Lermite

My RAM is also made from B-Die Samsung.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















My settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Oh, don't forget LLC 4 for the SoC


I applied all the settings, but it just makes my PC crash on startup.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> I applied all the settings, but it just makes my PC crash on startup.


Try setting command rate to 2t and gear down to disabled it is the only way to get 2t to run. procodt 60 ohm. that is the closest I got to stability @ 3200mhz. Then if that fails keep all of your settings the same but 53.3 ohms procodt


----------



## Evanus

Alright I changed it to 2t, and now it boots. But I'm afraid it's still going to give me errors in Prime95 anyway.

Edit: Yeah, I got a BSOD.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Alright I changed it to 2t, and now it boots. But I'm afraid it's still going to give me errors in Prime95 anyway.


Do you get errors @other settings like 3066? Have you tried lowering ram to 2666 and running prime because it is possible you need to raise core voltage? prime95 will often pass completely for me with unstable memory but crash within minutes on HCI memtest.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Do you get errors @other settings like 3066? Have you tried lowering ram to 2666 and running prime because it is possible you need to raise core voltage? prime95 will often pass completely for me with unstable memory but crash within minutes on HCI memtest.


A couple of days ago I ran Prime95 with all bios settings on default, and it ran for about 15 hours without any errors. I also think I managed to get it stable with the ram at 2933Mhz, but I didn't test it for very long. The most stable 3200 overclock I achieved so far ran for about 10 hours, then it started giving errors again.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My RAM is also made from B-Die Samsung.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


damn those timings are tight!


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Quick question folks.
> 
> Re my 1700x with this board.. I can run [email protected] 1.35v absolutely no problem withbut have failed to get 3.9ghz it just won't go I tried 1.38v even 1.425v and nope it simply just won't go there. should I take that as a hint and accept this chip of mine won't go any higher? Or are there some more advanced tweaks I could do?


me too don't worry about it. I settled for 3.8ghz. Perhaps I will try to go a little higher but I don't think I will get 3.9ghz and trust me I have tried almost everything. At this point i just don't think it is worth it.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> damn those timings are tight!


Yes, I spent a huge time to tighten them but the result is awesome and perfectly stable.

Otherwise, I can boot at 3333 Mhz, but despite numerous attempts, I had to give up on stability at this frequency.


----------



## Evanus

For some reason disabling D.O.C.P and using custom settings seems more stable than enabling it and using custom settings. But still, not 100% stable.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, I spent a huge time to tighten them but the result is awesome and perfectly stable.
> 
> Otherwise, I can boot at 3333 Mhz, but despite numerous attempts, I had to give up on stability at this frequency.


yes I was messing around and I was able to boot @ 3466! I find it crazy that I can do that but still not be stable @ 3200mhz. perhaps once I tighten my timings on 3066 I will give it another shot.


----------



## stumped

Welp, I've pulled everything out. Board refused to do anything without a cpu in it (expected), didn't even indicated it had power. Put a CPU in it and lights showed up (it has power). I proceeded to power on (with bios speaker attached) and nothing. Given this is my only bios speaker and I cannot remember if it was working on the system before, I'll have to pick up one from Fry's on my way home from work tomorrow. Total bummer


----------



## Keith Myers

Anyone want to try and explain why I have no BankGroupSwap_Alt setting showing in RTC? I have GearDown and BankGroupSwap but nothing to the right of those parameters that I see in everyone else's post of RTC. The setting is there in the 0810 BIOS and can be changed but it doesn't show up in my Ryzen Timing Checker. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> me too don't worry about it. I settled for 3.8ghz. Perhaps I will try to go a little higher but I don't think I will get 3.9ghz and trust me I have tried almost everything. At this point i just don't think it is worth it.


Glad I'm not the only one.

Any tips on how to get my memory at 3200? Cannot get it higher than 2933 even if I slow it down to like 18 18 18 38, this is my kit - https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/MZwqqs/gskill-memory-f43200c14d32gtz

I tried 3.85ghz quickly last night and it looked more promising still not 100% stable will bump the core v to 1.375 and see where I go from there.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Anyone want to try and explain why I have no BankGroupSwap_Alt setting showing in RTC?


Displaying BGSA is the improvement of RTC 1.01
The older versions don't show it.
You need to install the v1.01 to get this value displayed.

https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=%21ALfcV5lpZKU4h2w&cid=8329B08E8413A80E&id=8329B08E8413A80E%21645&parId=8329B08E8413A80E%21561&action=locate
Pwd: RyzenDRAM


----------



## Evanus

Well, I'm having a little more success with my ram. I disabled D.O.C.P, and manually changed some settings. However, it seems that it's very sensitive to the CPU and SOC voltages. For example, when SOC is at 1.0, I get errors right away in HCI MemTest. But now I have it at 1.125, and it lasts until it's at 400-450% coverage. So it seems I can delay the errors, but not eliminate them, sadly.


----------



## Jonaa

Anyone using this board together with a 1600X? I can't seem to overclock without getting stuck at 22X multiplier. Seems to be a common issue with 1600X across board manufacturers.









I hope it gets fixed with a bios update.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Well, I'm having a little more success with my ram. I disabled D.O.C.P, and manually changed some settings. However, it seems that it's very sensitive to the CPU and SOC voltages. For example, when SOC is at 1.0, I get errors right away in HCI MemTest. But now I have it at 1.125, and it lasts until it's at 400-450% coverage. So it seems I can delay the errors, but not eliminate them, sadly.


Did yu try going below 1.0 on SoC - took me a long time to suss out that I needed less....


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Did yu try going below 1.0 on SoC - took me a long time to suss out that I needed less....


I think I did, but I'll try again just to be sure.


----------



## ytzelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonaa*
> 
> Anyone using this board together with a 1600X? I can't seem to overclock without getting stuck at 22X multiplier. Seems to be a common issue with 1600X across board manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets fixed with a bios update.


Use offset mode


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonaa*
> 
> Anyone using this board together with a 1600X? I can't seem to overclock without getting stuck at 22X multiplier. Seems to be a common issue with 1600X across board manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gets fixed with a bios update.


I'm using that combination, right now I'm using 40.025 multiplier, no problems but with 1.4v.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Did yu try going below 1.0 on SoC - took me a long time to suss out that I needed less....


Well, HCI MemTest is giving me errors again, even with SOC on 1.125. What now..


----------



## Lermite

I get worse results with 0.98V as Vsoc than with 0.95V.

Increasing the voltages and the timings does not always improve the stability. It can even worsen it, such increasing the main timings only, because most of the settings are related to each others.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I get worse results with 0.98V as Vsoc than with 0.95V.
> 
> Increasing the voltages and the timings does not always improve the stability. It can even worsen it, such increasing the main timings only, because most of the settings are related to each others.


Honestly, I think it's all pointless. Nothing seems to work. I suppose I'm just unlucky.


----------



## mattn7uk

Update on my overclock.

I've got 3.9ghz @ 1.4v & SOC 1.1v but I'm concerned at the readings with my clock speed check this out. Clock speed momentarily fluctuated up to 3979MHz and down to 3806MHz is this signalling to me dial it back or what?

I've also reset ram back down to 2133 and turned off DOCP which seems to have helped things.

I'm 20mins into AIDA64 prior to previous OCs I wouldn't last longer than 10mins


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Honestly, I think it's all pointless. Nothing seems to work. I suppose I'm just unlucky.


You need to try going LOWER on SoC, not higher.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You need to try going LOWER on SoC, not higher.


Yeah, I already tried that. I believe I tried almost everything, but it's never stable.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Update on my overclock.
> 
> I've got 3.9ghz @ 1.4v & SOC 1.1v but I'm concerned at the readings with my clock speed check this out. Clock speed momentarily fluctuated up to 3979MHz and down to 3806MHz is this signalling to me dial it back or what?
> 
> I've also reset ram back down to 2133 and turned off DOCP which seems to have helped things.
> 
> I'm 20mins into AIDA64 prior to previous OCs I wouldn't last longer than 10mins


Turn off Core Performance Boost in Bios AMD CBS settings.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Yeah, I already tried that. I believe I tried almost everything, but it's never stable.


Then you need to back down to the next lowest speed and wait for bios update.

I don't think mine is 100% stable - I never test for more than an hour - maybe more on occasion, but I don't need my machine to run full tilt for hours.


----------



## Evanus

It's just so confusing, a couple of hours ago it managed to get to 400% coverage in HCI MemTest. But now it's just giving me errors.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Turn off Core Performance Boost in Bios AMD CBS settings.


Thank you very much core clocks consistent throughout. I set my vcore to 1.4v and supprisingly it's cpu-z which is accurately reporting this, hwmonitor never goes over 1.36v yet when I drop vcore down to even 1.38v it black screens on me.

Still cannot get my memory past 2933, I'll settle for now.

Everything look ok to you with these numbers?

Edit: cpu-z reports spikes in core cpu to 1.428(max) it seems all over the place ATM. Temps still fine @ 80degrees under AIDA64


----------



## mattn7uk

Deleted


----------



## Jonaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytzelf*
> 
> Use offset mode


I hadn't tried that. Very happy now, seems like I can get 39x at 1.35 volt and temps in mid-50. Good enough for now. =)


----------



## ytzelf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonaa*
> 
> I hadn't tried that. Very happy now, seems like I can get 39x at 1.35 volt and temps in mid-50. Good enough for now. =)


what's your setup for this? i have +0.0125 offset (= 1.387V) for 39x and temp when under load goes to 75°C (IBT 12gb RAM)
What's your testing process?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Thank you very much core clocks consistent throughout. I set my vcore to 1.4v and supprisingly it's cpu-z which is accurately reporting this, hwmonitor never goes over 1.36v yet when I drop vcore down to even 1.38v it black screens on me.
> 
> Still cannot get my memory past 2933, I'll settle for now.
> 
> Everything look ok to you with these numbers?
> 
> Edit: cpu-z reports spikes in core cpu to 1.428(max) it seems all over the place ATM. Temps still fine @ 80degrees under AIDA64


I would recommend using HWInfo64 - using it look at the SVI2 voltages as they are the most accurate readings you can get from software.


----------



## komodikkio

I think the Linux version it's the original one and that has been later ported for Windows







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Well, there is a Linux version as well, so you really only have to "suffer" in some strange instances, and even there you could just force max frequency for a time by a simple bios saved config.


----------



## Jonaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytzelf*
> 
> what's your setup for this? i have +0.0125 offset (= 1.387V) for 39x and temp when under load goes to 75°C (IBT 12gb RAM)
> What's your testing process?


So far nothing rigorous, I'll need more time to do that.

For cooling I'm on air with a Noctua NH-D15 and I've been stress testing with Aida 64 for about an hour so far without any issues (temps peaking at 54 C). If throw in my GPU in the stress test then CPU temp will rise to approximately 57 C presumably because the air in my case gets warmer in general.

I'll get back to you once I've done some more rigorous stability testing.


----------



## Wolf114

A new BIOS 0812 is out,has any one tryed it yet?.

PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0812
Improve System stability


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolf114*
> 
> A new BIOS 0812 is out,has any one tryed it yet?.
> 
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0812
> Improve System stability


Check few pages back, looks like a flop.


----------



## lolobob

Here my experience with the Prime X370-Pro

I'm basically repeating what I posted in the AMD forum looking for a solution for a problem that appears to affect disproportionally owners of this board. I'm hoping that one of you has encountered this issue and could help resolving it.

https://community.amd.com/thread/215663

My set up:

1700X
Asus Prime X370-Pro
8GbX2 FlareX 3200 Cas 14 (samsung B-die)
Samsung 960 EVO M.2 PCIe NVMe for boot drive
MSI GTX1070
Seasonic FOCUS PLUS 750W

I have latest bios and drivers.
I tried to run my memory at stock speed (bios loads it at 2400mhz) and at 3200, without CPU overclock. MemTest returns no error. everything is stable but for seemingly random screen freeze, audio still plays in the background or if I'm rendering images it still goes on, the freeze lasts minutes, some times the mouse pointer can respond for a second or two and re-locks up. then it eventually comes back to normal and/or if I get tired of waiting I force a restart. I checked the system events it only logs my forced restarts.


----------



## Wolf114

Thanks, good to know i keep my old stable bios then and wait for some thing better


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolobob*
> 
> Here my experience with the Prime X370-Pro
> 
> I'm basically repeating what I posted in the AMD forum looking for a solution for a problem that appears to affect disproportionally owners of this board. I'm hoping that one of you has encountered this issue and could help resolving it.
> 
> https://community.amd.com/thread/215663
> 
> My set up:
> 
> 1700X
> Asus Prime X370-Pro
> 8GbX2 FlareX 3200 Cas 14 (samsung B-die)
> Samsung 960 EVO M.2 PCIe NVMe for boot drive
> MSI GTX1070
> Seasonic FOCUS PLUS 750W
> 
> I have latest bios and drivers.
> I tried to run my memory at stock speed (bios loads it at 2400mhz) and at 3200, without CPU overclock. MemTest returns no error. everything is stable but for seemingly random screen freeze, audio still plays in the background or if I'm rendering images it still goes on, the freeze lasts minutes, some times the mouse pointer can respond for a second or two and re-locks up. then it eventually comes back to normal and/or if I get tired of waiting I force a restart. I checked the system events it only logs my forced restarts.


Keep switching (or removing) parts until you have the culprit. Try an old gpu. Try running with one stick of ram. Grab an old HDD and install windows 7 in it. Try Ubuntu in it. Try windows 10 without any driver installed... etc etc etc.


----------



## Keith Myers

Thanks. I don't know how I missed the news of an update. Read the thread everyday.


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolobob*
> 
> Here my experience with the Prime X370-Pro
> 
> I'm basically repeating what I posted in the AMD forum looking for a solution for a problem that appears to affect disproportionally owners of this board. I'm hoping that one of you has encountered this issue and could help resolving it.
> 
> https://community.amd.com/thread/215663
> 
> My set up:
> 
> 1700X
> Asus Prime X370-Pro
> 8GbX2 FlareX 3200 Cas 14 (samsung B-die)
> Samsung 960 EVO M.2 PCIe NVMe for boot drive
> MSI GTX1070
> Seasonic FOCUS PLUS 750W
> 
> I have latest bios and drivers.
> I tried to run my memory at stock speed (bios loads it at 2400mhz) and at 3200, without CPU overclock. MemTest returns no error. everything is stable but for seemingly random screen freeze, audio still plays in the background or if I'm rendering images it still goes on, the freeze lasts minutes, some times the mouse pointer can respond for a second or two and re-locks up. then it eventually comes back to normal and/or if I get tired of waiting I force a restart. I checked the system events it only logs my forced restarts.


Which OS are you using and what situations does this happen, e.g. during stress tests or a heavy task?

I have seen some discussion on the Crosshair VI Hero forum which happen during stress tests:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Workaround for those suffering from stuttering/freezes during stress tests. Set the CPU priority of the stress test to "Idle". For Realbench (Blender being the "offender") there are two Realbench.exe processes, you need to change the priority of the process that uses more memory.
> 
> This still is a Windows bug, likely only or at least "mostly only" affecting "Creators". I checked several on AMD PCs and could recreate the behavior changing between Anniversary and Creators.


For me I am using Windows 10 64-bit version 1703 (I think this is creators edition). I notice mouse stuttering during certain stress tests under the following conditions:

1. The stress test is using Linkpack (e.g. IBT AVX or OCCT) and when I open Cinebench my mouse stuttering a lot (this is only opening the application not even running the benchmark).

2. When the stress test is using close to maximum system RAM (e.g. Realbench 16GB test) and I start to open other applications. My guess is the pagefile is starting to be used.

I dont know what is the normal or expected behaviour. I dont have an Intel system to compare with.

I dont experience mouse stuttering during idle or low usage situations only during certain stress tests.


----------



## sakae48

alrite.. changed my CPU fan to something cute (well.. if you consider a sanyo denki 2800RPM 0.45A fan is cute







)

nope... it doesn't work.. CPU fan still stuck after a while.. oh god please... WHY? just... W H Y ? *cries*


----------



## Evanus

Do all the AM4 motherboards have so many issues, or is it just this one?

Anyway, I finally seem to have achieved a good, stable overclock for my ram at 3066Mhz. Not 3200Mhz sadly, but it's _much_ better than 2133Mhz.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Do all the AM4 motherboards have so many issues, or is it just this one?
> 
> Anyway, I finally seem to have achieved a good, stable overclock for my ram at 3066Mhz. Not 3200Mhz sadly, but it's _much_ better than 2133Mhz.


eh.. who? me?

looks like not all but my (ultra) bad luck


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Do all the AM4 motherboards have so many issues, or is it just this one?
> 
> Anyway, I finally seem to have achieved a good, stable overclock for my ram at 3066Mhz. Not 3200Mhz sadly, but it's _much_ better than 2133Mhz.


No, just for OCers really - all boards having ram OC probs..... AM4 is new, and ASUS, AMD etc are still learning stuff.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> No, just for OCers really - all boards having ram OC probs..... AM4 is new, and ASUS, AMD etc are still learning stuff.


Yep, very true. I'm glad AMD has made such a great comeback in the CPU market. Things will probably only get better from now on.


----------



## lolobob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> Which OS are you using and what situations does this happen, e.g. during stress tests or a heavy task?
> 
> I have seen some discussion on the Crosshair VI Hero forum which happen during stress tests:
> For me I am using Windows 10 64-bit version 1703 (I think this is creators edition). I notice mouse stuttering during certain stress tests under the following conditions:
> 
> 1. The stress test is using Linkpack (e.g. IBT AVX or OCCT) and when I open Cinebench my mouse stuttering a lot (this is only opening the application not even running the benchmark).
> 
> 2. When the stress test is using close to maximum system RAM (e.g. Realbench 16GB test) and I start to open other applications. My guess is the pagefile is starting to be used.
> 
> I dont know what is the normal or expected behaviour. I dont have an Intel system to compare with.
> 
> I dont experience mouse stuttering during idle or low usage situations only during certain stress tests.


Hi os4321,

I'm running also 1703

It'll manifest itself more under a heavy task (rendering) but also just web browsing without any other task in the background.
I don't just get stutters, my mouse keyboard, screen is frozen for up to 5 minutes can't even get to the task manager.
I've never used up my RAM in those situations.

I found this:
https://windowscollege.com/fix-windows-10-freeze-lock-up-crash.html

It might be related.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Do all the AM4 motherboards have so many issues, or is it just this one?
> 
> Anyway, I finally seem to have achieved a good, stable overclock for my ram at 3066Mhz. Not 3200Mhz sadly, but it's _much_ better than 2133Mhz.


It is always more tempting to express disappointment than satisfaction, especially on a forum dedicated to overclocking where most people come to share their problems or ask for help in overcoming difficulties.
Those for whom everything is going well are necessarily less tempted to report it.

My 1700 overclocking always went fine. It's not the best about its ability to reach high frequencies, but it's far from the worst.
What I've struggled the most longer is to make my RAM stable at 3200.
I've only managed it with the unlocked options in AMD CBS, firstly in the modded bios by Reous, then in the official 0810.

Since this achievement, my computer runs so smoothly that it's almost boring


----------



## weyburn

Yea I wasn't too happy with my 1600, only was able to get a reasonable OC at 3.85, then i upgraded to a 1600x and got 3.95 at a better voltage than my 3.85 on my non-x and I was happy. Paying those few extra bucks made me happy, but for most probably won't.

Also I paid a few bucks more to get better ram, but honestly if I could only do 2933 I wouldn't complain at all. Difference in ability between 2933 and 3200 is minimal and not worth the headache.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> try to increase your SoC voltage to 1~1.05v and insert every single of DRAM timing detected after you reach 2933
> 
> *turn on* -> UEFI -> increase to 2933 -> save and reboot -> UEFI -> insert timings manually -> save and reboot


Actually I didn't follow your recommendation after reading about the procODT setting (wanting to try procODT first)

Key for me was setting procODT, now I can run my CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (SK Hynix) in 3066MHz stable.

Very simple setup: Running cpu (1060X) stock, enabling d.o.c.p and choosing automatic settings for 3066MHz, then setting procODT = 53.3


----------



## sisay

I have noctua d15 and temperature stress 70- 75 C 3,8 ghz 1.35 V 1700x


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> alrite.. changed my CPU fan to something cute (well.. if you consider a sanyo denki 2800RPM 0.45A fan is cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> nope... it doesn't work.. CPU fan still stuck after a while.. oh god please... WHY? just... W H Y ? *cries*


Sux.
Did you try setting fans as DC instead of PMW? (I don't remember if you mentioned it or not)


----------



## makatech

There is an offset on vcore for the X models?

Would explain a lot, some people getting nervous about high vcore values on the X models. ;-) Hopefully they will calm down after reading this.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6dawyw/overclock_ryzen_1800x_vs_relying_on_turbo/di1kvce/

Not sure if I am interpretting this correctly though?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> I have noctua d15 and temperature stress 70- 75 C 3,8 ghz 1.35 V 1700x


what thermal paste?
3.8 with what LLC?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolobob*
> 
> Hi os4321,
> 
> I'm running also 1703
> 
> It'll manifest itself more under a heavy task (rendering) but also just web browsing without any other task in the background.
> I don't just get stutters, my mouse keyboard, screen is frozen for up to 5 minutes can't even get to the task manager.
> I've never used up my RAM in those situations.
> 
> I found this:
> https://windowscollege.com/fix-windows-10-freeze-lock-up-crash.html
> 
> It might be related.


Have you tried keeping task manager always on top with details tab active and tasks sorted by "CPU" - when this weird freeze happens - you may see something happening there, if it does not freeze completely you may see something stealing all CPU resources.
Have you tried underclocking your CPU/GPU a lot, not to look for overheating but in GPU land there are some instances that GPU will freeze screen for a time when errors are detected - normally it does not take a lot of time, certainly not 5 minutes and it leaves an event in system log, but maybe it has something to do with this?
Have you tried running with only one memory stick - try that in different slots.


----------



## sisay

Hi,
3.8 with llc auto , thermal paste noctua h1.
I installed the cooler 2 times(change of position vertically horizontally). Every time the temperatures were the same


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Actually I didn't follow your recommendation after reading about the procODT setting (wanting to try procODT first)
> 
> Key for me was setting procODT, now I can run my CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (SK Hynix) in 3066MHz stable.
> 
> Very simple setup: Running cpu (1060X) stock, enabling d.o.c.p and choosing automatic settings for 3066MHz, then setting procODT = 53.3


ooo yeah.. i forgot that one.. glad you sorted it out









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> I have noctua d15 and temperature stress 70- 75 C 3,8 ghz 1.35 V 1700x


what software did you use for monitoring? also which one? Tctl or Tdie? if Tctl, use -20C offset for real CPU temp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Sux.
> Did you try setting fans as DC instead of PMW? (I don't remember if you mentioned it or not)


yup.. still the same even after i replaced it w/ DC fans (2 fans, 1 for exhaust hooked to the CPU_Fan, 1 actual fan on heatsink to the CPU_OPT. don't know why the replacement fan doesn't report the fan speed)


----------



## sisay

asus suite - I do not know if it shows Tctl or t_die


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> Hi,
> 3.8 with llc auto , thermal paste noctua h1.
> I installed the cooler 2 times(change of position vertically horizontally). Every time the temperatures were the same


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> asus suite - I do not know if it shows Tctl or t_die


Dont use asus suite, its buggy.

Try to use HWINFO and read SVI value. (for temp and voltage)

OC with Bios settings...

In your place...i use HWINFO and read voltage and temp (With stress)
go to bios and set:
x38
vCore: the less value in HWINFO (SVI value)
LLC5
Current capacity: 110 or 120% ar good for this oc.
Phases in extreme.

If your OC is stable try to undervolt your vCore and test again.

Test with Prime95 or with other software for this.

LLC5 give to your cpu the same voltage what you set in your bios, and this voltage is continuous.


----------



## stumped

Well that *really* sucks. I can't get any sort of feedback from the board no matter what I do. I have the new pc speaker, I've tried 1 of the 2 ram sticks in every slot, tried the same thing with another ram stick, tried the *same* with the pc speaker flipped around, I've tried with and without ram. The only visual feedback I get is the rgb leds indicating the psu is sending power.

I guess it's time to take this back to Fry's and go back to the wishlist (or figure out what I can do in store to narrow down which part is broke).


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped*
> 
> Well that *really* sucks. I can't get any sort of feedback from the board no matter what I do. I have the new pc speaker, I've tried 1 of the 2 ram sticks in every slot, tried the same thing with another ram stick, tried the *same* with the pc speaker flipped around, I've tried with and without ram. The only visual feedback I get is the rgb leds indicating the psu is sending power.
> 
> I guess it's time to take this back to Fry's and go back to the wishlist (or figure out what I can do in store to narrow down which part is broke).


do you use P-states or other settings in CBS section?


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stumped*
> 
> Well that *really* sucks. I can't get any sort of feedback from the board no matter what I do. I have the new pc speaker, I've tried 1 of the 2 ram sticks in every slot, tried the same thing with another ram stick, tried the *same* with the pc speaker flipped around, I've tried with and without ram. The only visual feedback I get is the rgb leds indicating the psu is sending power.
> 
> I guess it's time to take this back to Fry's and go back to the wishlist (or figure out what I can do in store to narrow down which part is broke).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you use P-states or other settings in CBS section?
Click to expand...

I can't even get it to post (haven't been able to at all since I bought the parts), so no.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped*
> 
> Well that *really* sucks. I can't get any sort of feedback from the board no matter what I do. I have the new pc speaker, I've tried 1 of the 2 ram sticks in every slot, tried the same thing with another ram stick, tried the *same* with the pc speaker flipped around, I've tried with and without ram. The only visual feedback I get is the rgb leds indicating the psu is sending power.
> 
> I guess it's time to take this back to Fry's and go back to the wishlist (or figure out what I can do in store to narrow down which part is broke).


That sure sounds like RMA time for MB. Mine has beeping fits with anything missing.


----------



## KuvakeiPT

Does anyone else have an issue with this board where ethernet connection disconnects 2-3 times a day, requiring enabling and disabling of the network hardware to restore it while using the official asus drivers?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuvakeiPT*
> 
> Does anyone else have an issue with this board where ethernet connection disconnects 2-3 times a day, requiring enabling and disabling of the network hardware to restore it while using the official asus drivers?


I'm using drivers from W10 supplied by Intel v12.15.22.6. I had Asus supplied drivers but they got replaced and updated by Windows update, no problems with those.


----------



## KuvakeiPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I'm using drivers from W10 supplied by Intel v12.15.22.6. I had Asus supplied drivers but they got replaced and updated by Windows update, no problems with those.


Trying the stock windows 10 drivers right now, hope it fixes this issue, thanks for the input!


----------



## sisay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ooo yeah.. i forgot that one.. glad you sorted it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what software did you use for monitoring? also which one? Tctl or Tdie? if Tctl, use -20C offset for real CPU temp.


Ok, hwinfo show tdie around 70-80 C


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> Ok, hwinfo show tdie around 70-80 C


a bit high IMO. but lemme see how high my temp on 3.75 just after i finished my encodes. i currently runs on 3.00 since there's no noticeable performance gain on 3.75 for x265. saves me around 20W of power

-update-

70C on 3.75GHz 1.25v. my board reports 61C and CPU fan wasn't high enough.. eh..


----------



## ceaton88

Around 1 month since I've had my new build and I can finally stop messing with my PC and enjoy a corrupt free clean install of Windows.

1600X @ 4.05GHz CPU 1.387v / SOC 1.106v
RAM stable at 3200MHz using standard DOCP values, this can be pushed to 3333MHz but I've had instability in the past after hours of gaming so sticking with rated speed for now.

Offset voltage set in a minus state seems to produce correct values in BIOS, however HWINFO will show 1.385-1.4v? Using a plus state and setting at 1.387 will produce consistent results


----------



## heget

OK well I like this motherboard and everything running smooth and great.
But I have 2 question for us..

1) Temperature on Chipset I have in idle: cca 55-65C That are very big temperatures I think... ?
2) PCU fan and temperatures - I think the sensor of CPU temp is broken because I have Ryzen 1600 and first time I put the included amd cooler and after Arctic Freezer 33.
And both shows in idle: 30-38C and fan speed is from 700 to 1500 rpm. But idle state is maybe on 5min and even i this time the fan going from 700 to 1300 than again to 800 than again to 1400 ... ... etc etc... ? Why ? Is bad sensor or what ?
I measuered with AIDA 64 Engineer.

Thanks for your experiences...


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heget*
> 
> OK well I like this motherboard and everything running smooth and great.
> But I have 2 question for us..
> 
> 1) Temperature on Chipset I have in idle: cca 55-65C That are very big temperatures I think... ?
> 2) PCU fan and temperatures - I think the sensor of CPU temp is broken because I have Ryzen 1600 and first time I put the included amd cooler and after Arctic Freezer 33.
> And both shows in idle: 30-38C and fan speed is from 700 to 1500 rpm. But idle state is maybe on 5min and even i this time the fan going from 700 to 1300 than again to 800 than again to 1400 ... ... etc etc... ? Why ? Is bad sensor or what ?
> I measuered with AIDA 64 Engineer.
> 
> Thanks for your experiences...


i have no AIDA64 Engineer edition here.. the common monitoring software is HWInfo here.. could you try them and let us know how's the CPU temperature from board sensor reading compared to the CPU fan speed?you can also save the log and open the log file using Generic Log Viewer to generate the graphs









PCH temps seems normal. I got 54C idle


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> Around 1 month since I've had my new build and I can finally stop messing with my PC and enjoy a corrupt free clean install of Windows.
> 
> 1600X @ 4.05GHz CPU 1.387v / SOC 1.106v
> RAM stable at 3200MHz using standard DOCP values, this can be pushed to 3333MHz but I've had instability in the past after hours of gaming so sticking with rated speed for now.
> 
> Offset voltage set in a minus state seems to produce correct values in BIOS, however HWINFO will show 1.385-1.4v? Using a plus state and setting at 1.387 will produce consistent results


LLC?

*This test is for other user:



i use LLC5 but 3 and 4 is fine.
if you up your llc need lees vCore setting in bios


----------



## Evanus

Well, now it's giving me errors again even though I didn't change any bios settings. What is going one here? Really frustrating.


----------



## Lermite

A RAM instability usually gives random errors.
That means several days may pass without any error, but several ones may appear the day after.

Being sure of our RAM stability requires very long tests: several whole nights with GSAT or HCI Memtest.


----------



## Evanus

Several whole nights?...









The thing is though, usually it crashes very evenly. After a few minutes mostly. But when I change a bios setting, sometimes it will last until at least 400 or 500% coverage in HCI MemTest. Yesterday it got to over 700%, so I decided to stop the test. Just to be sure, I ran Prime95 the whole night, no errors. So today I decided to overclock my CPU to 3.6Ghz, without changing any other settings except for the Vcore. Then it started giving errors again within minutes. So I decided to revert to the original CPU clock speed, to check my ram again. And it still gave errors after a few minutes, while I was using the exact same settings as before.

Right now I'm testing with HCI MemTest again after tweaking a few things, and it's giving no errors at all so far. How long should I let it run?


----------



## Lermite

When I was on the verge to reach a perfect stability for my RAM, I might pass a whole night of test (GSAT or HCI Memtest with ~1700% completion) without error.
But during the next night, the same test found one or two errors.

An example with GSAT finding one error during a 6.5 hours long test: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Log_GSAT_2.txt

That's why getting the RAM almost stable is pretty fast, but reaching a flawless stability may be much longer, at least to validate it with the final settings.


----------



## brainschism

Does this motherboard have something like auto overclock, so i dont need to do this manual, and when pc is on idle isnt on 3.8 or something. ?


----------



## weyburn

ryzen chips have XFR or what ever boost that comes if you don't overclock your chip. Depending on your chip, my 1600x does 3.7 and boosts to 4.0 on the first chip or what ever.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brainschism*
> 
> Does this motherboard have something like auto overclock, so i dont need to do this manual, and when pc is on idle isnt on 3.8 or something. ?


The overclocking with P-States allows each core to adapt its frequency to its load.
The bios 0810 is the only with the P-States unlocked.

I've already tried to explain how to set the P-States safely, because doing it in any way can brick the board:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/4020#post_26328071


----------



## 180sxboosting

Can anyone confirm if the stuck multiplier bug still exists with 0812?


----------



## Lermite

As the 0812 is a big failure from Asus, everybody here must have rolled back to the 0810.

I never got the multiplier bug. Does it still happen with the voltage set by offset instead a direct value?


----------



## crakej

0812 does have some differences to 0810, though I've not looked into it nearly enough to see exactly what - it may warrant more research, but for me the removal of the various CBS settings made my RAM OC unstable with the wrong BGS settings being selected. I did notice that GearDown was disabled when i used XMP settings (it was on on 0810) but didn't notice anything else.


----------



## mattn7uk

Got my - https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/MZwqqs/gskill-memory-f43200c14d32gtz running at 3066 now, SOC core @ 1.105 & VRAM @ 1.39v. running at 40degrees, is that a safe temperature range for RAM?


----------



## SaccoSVD

40c is safe for virtually any chip.

But temps aren't all...a voltage surge can kill a chip without it going hot.

Anyway, don't worry about your RAM...it can take 1.39v without problem.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Got my - https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/MZwqqs/gskill-memory-f43200c14d32gtz running at 3066 now, SOC core @ 1.105 & VRAM @ 1.39v. running at 40degrees, is that a safe temperature range for RAM?


you're struggling to get your cl14 ram to run at 3200? that's interesting. that ram SHOULD be samsung chip. meanwhile my ****tier cl16 ram is running at 3200 fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Anyway, don't worry about your RAM...it can take 1.39v without problem.


yea don't quote me exactly, but i'm pretty sure ram can handle up to 1.5v without any problems, just you probably don't want to waste the juice on such ventures.

this video says all


----------



## Lermite

I didn't try to boot further than the bios setup with the bios 0812, because the removed CBS options contained the three ones my RAM needs to be stable.
I don't know what else this bios can bring but I took some time to browse all the settings, without finding any new one.
That's why I concluded the 0812 is the 1810 without a bunch of AMD CBS options.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I didn't try to boot further than the bios setup with the bios 0812, because the removed CBS options contained the three ones my RAM needs to be stable.
> I don't know what else this bios can bring but I took some time to browse all the settings, without finding any new one.
> That's why I concluded the 0812 is the 1810 without a bunch of AMD CBS options.


Same here....all I know are that there are some minor differences i the code (from what I've looked at) but nothing new.
I'd really like to know how to get it to boot telling you all of the debug info - there's plenty of that in the bios, some might even help us to see where our machines are having problems allowing us to be able to get them working better......a bit like when Uniix boots the kernel and devices...


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> you're struggling to get your cl14 ram to run at 3200? that's interesting. that ram SHOULD be samsung chip. meanwhile my ****tier cl16 ram is running at 3200 fine.
> yea don't quote me exactly, but i'm pretty sure ram can handle up to 1.5v without any problems, just you probably don't want to waste the juice on such ventures.
> 
> this video says all


I tried 3200 but my system kept booting for say 2seconds and then powering off for half a second and repeated that about 4 times until i just powered it off & reset at the mains.

Do you think I should give it a little more VRAM and SOC? It felt to me that the RAM just wasn't getting enough juice to operate.

PS, where on this BIOS do I access the LLC options? I've yet to try that & feel like I could stabilise my CPU at 3.9ghz @ 1.4V with LLC 5 stabilising the voltage. (lasted 30mins on AIDA64 then it blacked on me)

EDIT: watching the video now.


----------



## bardacuda

@mattn7uk

Your VDDR and SoC voltage should be more than plenty to get 3200 working. I would try loosening timings and changing ProcODT to 53.3 or maybe 60. If that doesn't work try different values of CLDO_VDDP (Default is 950. Going up OR down can be helpful. Try 925, 937, 963, 975, etc.) Make sure VTTDDR is half of VDDR.

For timings start with The Stilt's 'Safe' 3333 timings or looser:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/#post_26178558



Set everything except for frequency, save and reboot, and then set frequency last. Changing CLDO_VDDP might require a full power down to take effect.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> I tried 3200 but my system kept booting for say 2seconds and then powering off for half a second and repeated that about 4 times until i just powered it off & reset at the mains.
> 
> Do you think I should give it a little more VRAM and SOC? It felt to me that the RAM just wasn't getting enough juice to operate.
> 
> PS, where on this BIOS do I access the LLC options? I've yet to try that & feel like I could stabilise my CPU at 3.9ghz @ 1.4V with LLC 5 stabilising the voltage. (lasted 30mins on AIDA64 then it blacked on me)
> 
> EDIT: watching the video now.


yea watch the video, the guy goes through everything you can do to get your ram working at its best settings


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @mattn7uk
> 
> Your VDDR and SoC voltage should be more than plenty to get 3200 working. I would try loosening timings and changing ProcODT to 53.3 or maybe 60. If that doesn't work try different values of CLDO_VDDP (Default is 950. Going up OR down can be helpful. Try 925, 937, 963, 975, etc.) Make sure VTTDDR is half of VDDR.
> 
> For timings start with The Stilt's 'Safe' 3333 timings or looser:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/#post_26178558
> 
> 
> 
> Set everything except for frequency, save and reboot, and then set frequency last. Changing CLDO_VDDP might require a full power down to take effect.


Thank you very much! Will take a swing at this tomorrow morning.


----------



## mattn7uk

These are my times currently, what would you change?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> These are my times currently, what would you change?


tRAS
tRC
tWR
tRDRDSCL
tWRWRSCL
tRFC
tRFC2
tRFC4
tRTP

and if the RAM is SR:
BankGroupSwap
BankGroupSwapAlt

and the DRAM frequency


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> tRAS
> tRC
> tWR
> tRDRDSCL
> tWRWRSCL
> tRFC
> tRFC2
> tRFC4
> tRTP
> 
> and if the RAM is SR:
> BankGroupSwap
> BankGroupSwapAlt
> 
> and the DRAM frequency


Just tweaked a bunch of things & looking good, will report back shortly one thing I'm failing on is where I change the bankgroup settings?

Off topic also, how do I change my LLC setting for my cpu?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Just tweaked a bunch of things & looking good, will report back shortly one thing I'm failing on is where I change the bankgroup settings?


You need the bios 0812 _0810_ to get access to BGS and BGSA, in more of CLDO_VDDP.

BGS and BGSA are in Avdanced > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DRAM Memory Mapping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Off topic also, how do I change my LLC setting for my cpu?


AI Tweaker > DIGI+ VRM

You should take some time to browser the options of your bios, to understand their effect and how to set them properly.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> You need the bios 0812 to get access to BGS and BGSA, in more of CLDO_VDDP.
> 
> BGS and BGSA are in Avdanced > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DRAM Memory Mapping
> AI Tweaker > DIGI+ VRM
> 
> You should take some time to browser the options of your bios, to understand their effect and how to set them properly.


Thanks very much for the above & I certainly will research it, I feel if I can tighten the voltage droop when @ 3.9ghz / 1.4v I can get it stable, I was so close before.

these are my numbers since tightening the RAM speeds. Still can't get 3200 yet & will probably have to dial everything back & go again (another day perhaps)

fastestramtimes.png 21k .png file


cinebenchfastest3.8ghz3066fastram.png 1245k .png file





I've seen a nice performance boost this evening, thank you everyone.

Still a little further to go.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> You need the bios 0812 to get access to BGS and BGSA, in more of CLDO_VDDP.
> 
> BGS and BGSA are in Avdanced > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DRAM Memory Mapping
> AI Tweaker > DIGI+ VRM
> 
> You should take some time to browser the options of your bios, to understand their effect and how to set them properly.


I'm sure you meant you need bios *0810* to access AMD CBS>UMC!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm sure you meant you need bios *0810* to access AMD CBS>UMC!


Yes, I did one hell of a mistake.
My post is edited to correct it.
Thanks for noticing.

From my experience, the bios 0812 has to be avoided as it lacks several settings required to make the RAM stable.


----------



## Keith Myers

What I want to know is when we got all the new CBS options that the CHVI had from the start ...... why didn't we get the DRAM Boot Voltage setting in the 0810 BIOS?


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> What I want to know is when we got all the new CBS options that the CHVI had from the start ...... why didn't we get the DRAM Boot Voltage setting in the 0810 BIOS?


Afaik the boot voltage on the C6H is just a "bugfix" because in the beginning (pre 1006) the boards booted with 1,2v regardless what you put in. Now it just boots with the voltage you have set in Bios. So its just a remnant of the beta days thats not necessary anymore.

Besides, im pretty sure you need some sort of "extra chip" to enable that voltage. Like it is with Bus speed (on C6H they used a external clock gen to enable c6h user to change the ref clock. We cant do that on prime because theres no clock generator slapped on it.)


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Afaik the boot voltage on the C6H is just a "bugfix" because in the beginning (pre 1006) the boards booted with 1,2v regardless what you put in. Now it just boots with the voltage you have set in Bios. So its just a remnant of the beta days thats not necessary anymore.
> 
> Besides, im pretty sure you need some sort of "extra chip" to enable that voltage. Like it is with Bus speed (on C6H they used a external clock gen to enable c6h user to change the ref clock. We cant do that on prime because theres no clock generator slapped on it.)


This is not exactly true as Biostar proved - they allow users to change BCLK despite there being no external clock generator - they just allow manipulation of internal clock generator.
It can be done easily, but why do that if you have a board with clock generator that sells quite well for a big premium... Biostar has no such board so they enabled internal clock manipulation as a bonus on their best board.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> This is not exactly true as Biostar proved - they allow users to change BCLK despite there being no external clock generator - they just allow manipulation of internal clock generator.
> It can be done easily, but why do that if you have a board with clock generator that sells quite well for a big premium... Biostar has no such board so they enabled internal clock manipulation as a bonus on their best board.


They have done it, and its possible on prime too, but when i understand that right, its like +- 2mhz at best. And afaik they removed that again with the newest bios (not sure, just heard it has serious bugs caused by that option)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> They have done it, and its possible on prime too, but when i understand that right, its like +- 2mhz at best. And afaik they removed that again with the newest bios (not sure, just heard it has serious bugs caused by that option)


They must have called it by some other name as I haven't seen anything resembling clock adjustment but even couple of MHz would be good enough to correct 99.8 - 99.9MHz "bug".


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> They have done it, and its possible on prime too, but when i understand that right, its like +- 2mhz at best. And afaik they removed that again with the newest bios (not sure, just heard it has serious bugs caused by that option)


I did not take more interest in that. I think it was up to 10Mhz? The problems were because there was no switch to force PCIEx to 2.0 and trying BCLK with more than 103-105Mhz without it causes a lot of problems. I suppose that it was useless without that switch...
What I meant mostly is that it is possible, but why do that if you can sell hardware version for a premium (the price of clock generator is lower then 1$ and the boards cost ~75$ more).


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> They must have called it by some other name as I haven't seen anything resembling clock adjustment but even couple of MHz would be good enough to correct 99.8 - 99.9MHz "bug".


Thats not a bug, its just a derived assumption of the tools that wants to read the base clock.
The moment we get access to bclk, this tools get accurate readings, cuz to change the clock it has to be readable (to some extend)


----------



## MishelLngelo

It makes all frequencies look screwy and XMP looks in discord with numbers it should have. XMP says 3005 and it ends up as 2933MHz. CPU frequency set at 4025, ends up 4016. Just don't know which one to trust. Except for RM, everything else reads it wrong.


----------



## crakej

I thought I read somewhere that our clock is in fact running at 100MHz and that reading it is the problem, but wouldn't you just adjust things in your software to account for that?'

It really bugs me that it often says 99, but mine does sometimes show 100....dunno why....


----------



## MishelLngelo

Well, FSB/BCLK is real value generated either by crystal or PLL loop or combination, why would anything read it wrong ?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Well, FSB/BCLK is real value generated either by crystal or PLL loop or combination, why would anything read it wrong ?


That's what I don't get - if it was being read wrong surely that would cause problems!

Everything I have tells me my clock is not 100MHz and I find no reason not to believe that.


----------



## lolobob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Have you tried keeping task manager always on top with details tab active and tasks sorted by "CPU" - when this weird freeze happens - you may see something happening there, if it does not freeze completely you may see something stealing all CPU resources.
> Have you tried underclocking your CPU/GPU a lot, not to look for overheating but in GPU land there are some instances that GPU will freeze screen for a time when errors are detected - normally it does not take a lot of time, certainly not 5 minutes and it leaves an event in system log, but maybe it has something to do with this?
> Have you tried running with only one memory stick - try that in different slots.


I had a freeze earlier today and unfortunately the Task Manager that I kept on top had nothing of interest to show. I only was browsing the web when the lock up started (windows 10 blue spinning wheel showing) I immediately looked at my Task Manager window and the top most CPU usage was "System Idle Process" 98% CPU usage. I read this as the processor was only under a 2% load. But again all info in this windows was locked and no longer updated. My keyboard wasn't locked yet (I could press the cap lock and see the cap lock led light up and the spinning wheel pointer was responding to movements.
The spinning wheel spun for an other minute then stopped. an all was locked. I had to force a restart.

As for my GPU I'm confident it could be ruled out since it's six month old and was pulled from and other machine where I had no problem.

I'm currently testing my Flare X 3200, It passed hours of Memtest at 3200Mhz But I'm running it at 2666Mhz so to not be in the overclock territory.
I though spending extra for Samsung B-die would help compatibility but the F4-3200C14D-16GFX (2X8Gb) are I think the only Flare X not even on Asus QVL pdf just my luck.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolobob*
> 
> I had a freeze earlier today and unfortunately the Task Manager that I kept on top had nothing of interest to show. I only was browsing the web when the lock up started (windows 10 blue spinning wheel showing) I immediately looked at my Task Manager window and the top most CPU usage was "System Idle Process" 98% CPU usage. I read this as the processor was only under a 2% load. But again all info in this windows was locked and no longer updated. My keyboard wasn't locked yet (I could press the cap lock and see the cap lock led light up and the spinning wheel pointer was responding to movements.
> The spinning wheel spun for an other minute then stopped. an all was locked. I had to force a restart.
> 
> As for my GPU I'm confident it could be ruled out since it's six month old and was pulled from and other machine where I had no problem.
> 
> I'm currently testing my Flare X 3200, It passed hours of Memtest at 3200Mhz But I'm running it at 2666Mhz so to not be in the overclock territory.
> I though spending extra for Samsung B-die would help compatibility but the F4-3200C14D-16GFX (2X8Gb) are I think the only Flare X not even on Asus QVL pdf just my luck.


I'm sorry that my "advise" did not pan out. You could try and install for example another Windows version (W7 or W10) on different drive if you have a spare and check if the problem persist. You could try some bootable Linux distro on a pendrive and work with it for a day browsing the web or something - if you have problems still on other systems then it is a hardware problem and you may have to verify parts by replacement.
But the first thing to check would be a clean Windows 10 install with only AMD drivers - and maybe some web browser, seriously nothing else except that, not even mouse or keyboard special drivers - if that is unstable - reset all bios settings to stock and try again - if it is still unstable - hardware error is almost certain.


----------



## lolobob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> work with it for a day browsing the web or something


How did you guess my job?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that our clock is in fact running at 100MHz and that reading it is the problem, but wouldn't you just adjust things in your software to account for that?'
> 
> It really bugs me that it often says 99, but mine does sometimes show 100....dunno why....


mine reads 99.8 sometimes. it' 0.2% clock deviation.. still normal, i guess


----------



## Evanus

So I found out that my CMR16GX4M2C3466C16 ram set is on the QVL, but it says it only supports one DIMM...

Here's the QVL: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME_X370-PRO_Memory_QVL_20170704.pdf

Could that be causing my problems? Because I can't return it, I bought it like two months ago.


----------



## mattn7uk

Following on from my ram times (yesterday)

I'm going to press for the 3.9ghz @ 1.4v today. Regarding this boards auto/default LLC mode what is it set as? LLC 1 or 2?

The reason I think the LLC could make a difference is because of the random voltage droop I'd get when in AIDA64, I'd run all cores at 100% without any throttling or CPU drop off or overheating but then after about 30mins of testing it would just black screen without any warning or indication. The voltage would fluctuate from 1.31-1.40v whilst under stress test


----------



## Artikbot

Thought I'd chuck in my experience.

I recently built a workstation for a friend with a X370 Prime Pro and a Ryzen 7 1700.

Had been fighting stability issues at stock settings for a week, until I decided to have a look at voltages. Turns out it needed +0.2V on the SOC over stock to run stable (from 0.9V o 1.1V, default on Gigabyte boards).

Anyone had similar experiences?


----------



## kadaz

Any important improvements over 0805? is it worth to update?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> Any important improvements over 0805? is it worth to update?


Only 0810.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Thought I'd chuck in my experience.
> 
> I recently built a workstation for a friend with a X370 Prime Pro and a Ryzen 7 1700.
> 
> Had been fighting stability issues at stock settings for a week, until I decided to have a look at voltages. Turns out it needed +0.2V on the SOC over stock to run stable (from 0.9V o 1.1V, default on Gigabyte boards).
> 
> Anyone had similar experiences?


at what RAM speed? some needs 1.1v SoC on RAM above 2400


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Thought I'd chuck in my experience.
> 
> I recently built a workstation for a friend with a X370 Prime Pro and a Ryzen 7 1700.
> 
> Had been fighting stability issues at stock settings for a week, until I decided to have a look at voltages. Turns out it needed +0.2V on the SOC over stock to run stable (from 0.9V o 1.1V, default on Gigabyte boards).
> 
> Anyone had similar experiences?


Can't remember as I barely used the stock settings. But it makes sense. Probably not even ASUS has all the clues from AMD to make it work good out of the box.

A SOC of 1.1 is totally alright. No harm


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> So I found out that my CMR16GX4M2C3466C16 ram set is on the QVL, but it says it only supports one DIMM...
> 
> Here's the QVL: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME_X370-PRO_Memory_QVL_20170704.pdf
> 
> Could that be causing my problems? Because I can't return it, I bought it like two months ago.


It is a bit odd they tested a 2x 8GB kit and only display 1 dimm support for it. Maybe it is a question for Asus. My understanding of the QVL is what Asus have tested and what speed they achieved. It is not a complete list and I dont expect them to have tested every kit or every combination of settings.

It might mean the XMP profile on that kit doesn't quite work on this motherboard out of the box and you will need to find settings that work for you. I think XMP is intended more for Intel platform and that's why it's a bit hit or miss on AMD platform.

I dont exactly know how DOCP works on Asus motherboards whether they have programmed settings for known working memory kits or whether it tries to convert the XMP profile settings for the AMD platform.

If you have tested the memory at Bios default settings and ruled out any hardware issues then can try loosen some timings or find settings for similar kit as yours e.g. Samsung B-die, 1 rank, 2 dimms configuration.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> It is a bit odd they tested a 2x 8GB kit and only display 1 dimm support for it. Maybe it is a question for Asus. My understanding of the QVL is what Asus have tested and what speed they achieved. It is not a complete list and I dont expect them to have tested every kit or every combination of settings.
> 
> It might mean the XMP profile on that kit doesn't quite work on this motherboard out of the box and you will need to find settings that work for you. I think XMP is intended more for Intel platform and that's why it's a bit hit or miss on AMD platform.
> 
> I dont exactly know how DOCP works on Asus motherboards whether they have programmed settings for known working memory kits or whether it tries to convert the XMP profile settings for the AMD platform.
> 
> If you have tested the memory at Bios default settings and ruled out any hardware issues then can try loosen some timings or find settings for similar kit as yours e.g. Samsung B-die, 1 rank, 2 dimms configuration.


Yeah I already tried using custom settings, and using settings that others are using on similar setups. Sadly, nothing has worked so far.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Only 0810.


in 810 i need less vCore.
0.012v less (in my rig)


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can't remember as I barely used the stock settings. But it makes sense. Probably not even ASUS has all the clues from AMD to make it work good out of the box.
> 
> A SOC of 1.1 is totally alright. No harm


But something weird, right after i built the R7 rig, i am almost 100% sure that i got 0,95v Soc (or was it 0,925v?) when the setting was on auto. But now with 0810 i get 0,9 on auto and without RAM oc too.

Right before i bought the 1700, i used a 1600, which had a 0,9v at auto, i then wondered why the 1700 has more auto-soc, therefor looked it up and its now burned into my brain

I dont know which Bios Ver i had, maybe 0805 or the one before that.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Following on from my ram times (yesterday)
> 
> I'm going to press for the 3.9ghz @ 1.4v today. Regarding this boards auto/default LLC mode what is it set as? LLC 1 or 2?
> 
> The reason I think the LLC could make a difference is because of the random voltage droop I'd get when in AIDA64, I'd run all cores at 100% without any throttling or CPU drop off or overheating but then after about 30mins of testing it would just black screen without any warning or indication. The voltage would fluctuate from 1.31-1.40v whilst under stress test


Bump


----------



## bardacuda

I think Auto and Level 1 LLC are pretty much the same. Lv1 might give a very slight boost...but from any graphs I have seen so far they look the same to me.


----------



## mattn7uk

Wonderful
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I think Auto and Level 1 LLC are pretty much the same. Lv1 might give a very slight boost...but from any graphs I have seen so far they look the same to me.


Thanks!

Out of interest what voltage & LLC are you running on your 4ghz overclock?


----------



## crakej

I use 1.387 LLC5 - keeps voltage steady.


----------



## iga2iga

Does anybody remember from wich bios version we have "boot menu" F8 key? As i remember first bioses didn't have this feature.


----------



## bardacuda

@mattn7uk

I'm only clocked at 3.8GHz at 1.325V w/ LLC 3. Nothing fancy. I was running LLC 1 with the same settings on BIOS 0604. I haven't tried lowering it yet on this BIOS so LLC 1 might still be fine.
I noticed the temps are much higher than they were with 0604 and LLC 1...more so than what can be accounted for from higher ambients. I am basically thermally capped where I'm at with this cooler (~76°C in stress testing), but I was able to run 1.425V before and still stay sub 80°C.


----------



## crakej

Having SoC too high can add lots of temp - I found i was able to lower mine to under 1.0v which took a few degrees of the temp


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> But something weird, right after i built the R7 rig, i am almost 100% sure that i got 0,95v Soc (or was it 0,925v?) when the setting was on auto. But now with 0810 i get 0,9 on auto and without RAM oc too.
> f
> Right before i bought the 1700, i used a 1600, which had a 0,9v at auto, i then wondered why the 1700 has more auto-soc, therefor looked it up and its now burned into my brain
> 
> I dont know which Bios Ver i had, maybe 0805 or the one before that.


Default values probably changed a bit since 0805, can't tell as I don't remember.









I do know 1.1v from BIOS reported as 0.9 in HWinfo if I leaved SOC LLC on Auto or LLC1.

At LLC3 1.1 v in the BIOS is reported as 1.089v in HWInfo.


----------



## bardacuda

@crakej

Yes that's another thing I also need to try and lower and might be part of the reason for my higher temps. I am at 1.025V now, and forget exactly what I was at before, but I think it was 0.95.

It's just a very, very slow process for me because any time I change anything RAM related I want to run HCI MemTest overnight to make sure I'm still good....and core-wise I wanna do at least an hour IBT and/or an overnight of Prime95. So basically I can only try changing one parameter per day.

Meanwhile I'm using the rig to mod and test the BIOS of different Polaris cards, and tend to want to keep the rig up at all times so I keep getting them hashes lol


----------



## mattn7uk

@bardacuda @crakej thank you very much for both of your feedback! Might dial back my SOC though this seemed to really help to get my RAM to work past 2933


----------



## mattn7uk

Just booted with my SOC @ 0.95v.

I seem to remember one of you suggested lowering below 1v can actually help, interesting.


----------



## crakej

I found Soc a bit like CLDO_VDDP in that I did find some stability at just over 1.1v, then as I lowered it one setting at a time stability got worse until I got under 1.0 when it started to stabilize again until I got to 0.975 where it was much cooler, and stable. I think I can go a bit lower, but since updating bios only to downgrade shortly back to 0810 I haven't quite dialled it back in to where it was.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I found Soc a bit like CLDO_VDDP in that I did find some stability at just over 1.1v, then as I lowered it one setting at a time stability got worse until I got under 1.0 when it started to stabilize again until I got to 0.975 where it was much cooler, and stable. I think I can go a bit lower, but since updating bios only to downgrade shortly back to 0810 I haven't quite dialled it back in to where it was.


My temps have certainly improved too, 2-4degrees cooler here!

I really appreciate your guidance


----------



## mattn7uk

So I'm running @ 3.9ghz 1.394v / SOC = 0.95V on LLC 3

What's with the CPU VCORE readings here under my motherboard? during cinebench it flicked up to 1.472v for a moment?!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> So I'm running @ 3.9ghz 1.394v / SOC = 0.95V on LLC 3
> 
> What's with the CPU VCORE readings here under my motherboard? during cinebench it flicked up to 1.472v for a moment?!/quote]
> 
> Under HWMonitor, the true Vcore is displayed under "CPU VDD".
> "Vcore" only displays the voltage coming from the VRM, far before if reaches the CPU cores.
> 
> About the Vsoc, I've also found out the best value for me is 0.95V, no less, no more.
> I also use LLC 4 to get a perfectly still Vsoc.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> So I'm running @ 3.9ghz 1.394v / SOC = 0.95V on LLC 3
> 
> What's with the CPU VCORE readings here under my motherboard? during cinebench it flicked up to 1.472v for a moment?!/quote]
> 
> Under HWMonitor, the true Vcore is displayed under "CPU VDD".
> "Vcore" only displays the voltage coming from the VRM, far before if reaches the CPU cores.
> 
> About the Vsoc, I've also found out the best value for me is 0.95V, no less, no more.
> I also use LLC 4 to get a perfectly still Vsoc.


I've gone from not being able to boot at 3.9ghz on anything under 1.4v to now booting at 3.9ghz AND benching my highest score in cinebench @ 1.375v with LLC 3 instead of auto! Maybe this chip isn't so bad after all


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> at what RAM speed? some needs 1.1v SoC on RAM above 2400


Stock (2133).

It just seems odd that Asus would use such low SOC voltages compared to Gigabyte.

Even my chip needs 1.04V to run stable.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> I've gone from not being able to boot at 3.9ghz on anything under 1.4v to now booting at 3.9ghz AND benching my highest score in cinebench @ 1.375v with LLC 3 instead of auto! Maybe this chip isn't so bad after all


I've now found my lowest VCORE @ 3.9ghz. Originally it was 1.4v without LLC set.. It's now a far lower 1.356v & LLC = 3

I can't believe what I'm seeing here, I thought I had a terrible chip which was barely stable at 3.8ghz.

I'll have to stress test it all tomorrow to see if it can run prolonged.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> I've now found my lowest VCORE @ 3.9ghz. Originally it was 1.4v without LLC set.. It's now a far lower 1.356v & LLC = 3
> 
> I can't believe what I'm seeing here, I thought I had a terrible chip which was barely stable at 3.8ghz.
> 
> I'll have to stress test it all tomorrow to see if it can run prolonged.


yea if you mess up some settings you can get some bad results lol.

i've yet to get the same results i've gotten on my MSI board, 3.95 @ 1.32v, so far best I've done is essentially 1.38v at 3.95. but I am using offset, maybe I can tweek other settings to get it lower, but kinda waiting for manual settings to work.


----------



## crakej

Thanks to Lermite and others, we have learned that if we have cpu at LLC 5, you can lower VCore significantly.

Do not measure voltages from VCORE - use HWInfo64 to look at the SVI2 sensor data. Again with help from others here, we learned that these sensors (within the cpu) give the most accurate reading of what the cpu is receiving, VCore or VDDRCPU are showing you what is being supplied, before it gets to the cpu, so don't worry too much about what you see there.

Again, with SoC, higher LLC - 4 in my case for the SoC, allowed me to lower SoC voltage that little bit more.

I'm not sure any of us can guarantee that using high LLC isn't bad for your system in some way, but the evidence I've seem here makes me believe high LLC is ok. Other settings in the bios which are dangerous to put high change colour from yellow to red to warn you.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks to Lermite and others, we have learned that if we have cpu at LLC 5, you can lower VCore significantly.
> 
> Do not measure voltages from VCORE - use HWInfo64 to look at the SVI2 sensor data. Again with help from others here, we learned that these sensors (within the cpu) give the most accurate reading of what the cpu is receiving, VCore or VDDRCPU are showing you what is being supplied, before it gets to the cpu, so don't worry too much about what you see there.
> 
> Again, with SoC, higher LLC - 4 in my case for the SoC, allowed me to lower SoC voltage that little bit more.
> 
> I'm not sure any of us can guarantee that using high LLC isn't bad for your system in some way, but the evidence I've seem here makes me believe high LLC is ok. Other settings in the bios which are dangerous to put high change colour from yellow to red to warn you.


+1 to this.

I have noticed though when stress testing with LLC set between 3-5 temps are a lot higher.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> +1 to this.
> 
> I have noticed though when stress testing with LLC set between 3-5 temps are a lot higher.


Yes, LLC can add temp, but I found that to be less of a problem than the higher voltages.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yea if you mess up some settings you can get some bad results lol.
> 
> i've yet to get the same results i've gotten on my MSI board, 3.95 @ 1.32v, so far best I've done is essentially 1.38v at 3.95. but I am using offset, maybe I can tweek other settings to get it lower, but kinda waiting for manual settings to work.


I'm down to 1.313v @ 3.9ghz with LLC 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yea if you mess up some settings you can get some bad results lol.
> 
> i've yet to get the same results i've gotten on my MSI board, 3.95 @ 1.32v, so far best I've done is essentially 1.38v at 3.95. but I am using offset, maybe I can tweek other settings to get it lower, but kinda waiting for manual settings to work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Yes, LLC can add temp, but I found that to be less of a problem than the higher voltages.


I feel like 8 year old me on Christmas day now, I'm running on air with a Cryorig H5 Universal, I need water to cool this baby down, & whats great is even the power deliver to my motherboard is just 1.41v so I'm no longer paranoid of a surge or something.

Also regarding temperatures I keep seeing people saying something about temps being 20 degrees lower than whats reported?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Yes, LLC can add temp, but I found that to be less of a problem than the higher voltages.


No, the increasing the LLC does not increase the temperatures, unless the bios voltage is not set to get the same Core voltage (SVI2) under heavy load.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Also regarding temperatures I keep seeing people saying something about temps being 20 degrees lower than whats reported?


Use HWiNFO and look at "Tdie": it displays the real temperatures of the CPU, while "Tcl" displays the uncorrected value coming from the CPU.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> No, the increasing the LLC does not increase the temperatures, unless the bios voltage is not set to get the same Core voltage (SVI2) under heavy load.


Thanks for clarifying that


----------



## Keith Myers

Remind me what is the cause of the huge difference between what the EC core temp displays and the onboard CPU temp displays. Before I started using higher LLC, the EC core temp display pretty much matched the derived Tdie temp. Now with LLC5 on the CPU with much lower Vcore set, the temps are as much as 5-6° C. apart with with Tdie temp reading the highest.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Remind me what is the cause of the huge difference between what the EC core temp displays and the onboard CPU temp displays. Before I started using higher LLC, the EC core temp display pretty much matched the derived Tdie temp. Now with LLC5 on the CPU with much lower Vcore set, the temps are as much as 5-6° C. apart with with Tdie temp reading the highest.


As far as I know, the EC reading is from the diode under the cpu...


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> As far as I know, the EC reading is from the diode under the cpu...


Hmm, well if nothing has changed with the room or computer environment, which it hasn't, then that points to the change in LLC actually running the core hotter. The SVI2 voltage reading is lower now than my earlier low LLC and higher set voltages. I didn't pay attention or log the previous actual CPU power or amp readings to illuminate the higher temps I am at now. The chip is working the same flat out 100% load as before. My Tdie temps used to run 62-64° C. Now I am seeing 65-68° C. Tdie temps. The EC temp is still reading 58-62° C.


----------



## crakej

Your temps are decent.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> I'm down to 1.313v @ 3.9ghz with LLC 5
> 
> I feel like 8 year old me on Christmas day now, I'm running on air with a Cryorig H5 Universal, I need water to cool this baby down, & whats great is even the power deliver to my motherboard is just 1.41v so I'm no longer paranoid of a surge or something.
> 
> Also regarding temperatures I keep seeing people saying something about temps being 20 degrees lower than whats reported?


yea i stopped being lazy and set my SOC to 0.98, and got my voltages from 1.38 down to 1.325.



idk why but when starting up windows it showed 1.369v lol

i restarted my computer and it's staying at 1.369v for some reason and not going down. interesting how much voltage can change temps. in that above pic it didn't go above 75.4c for at least 10 min of testing, testing at 1.369 makes it go almost straight to 82c



0.45v made my rig 7c hotter lol.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Is there any place to make PCIe voltage higher ? Voltage drop is killing my Rx 460 every time I try to OC it.


----------



## bardacuda

I think most cards have voltage controllers which have LLC settings that can be switched on or off with VBIOS mods.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I think most cards have voltage controllers which have LLC settings that can be switched on or off with VBIOS mods.


They do but this one gets power from PCIe slot only and is obviously not getting enough. It's rated for 60w and PCIe should be able to supply 75W.


----------



## Widde

Hi I just got an x370 pro and a ryzen 1700,it worked great for 1hour then I got a really long black screen from boot and 1 screen was not recognized. And now it won't even go to the login screen. I've tried removing the battery and used the jumper to no avail.

Unplugged displayport monitor and now I get to bios recovery mode, have the file on a USB stick but it doesn't help

Now it lights up my keyboard and after a few seconds it goes out


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> They do but this one gets power from PCIe slot only and is obviously not getting enough. It's rated for 60w and PCIe should be able to supply 75W.


Your power supply its fine for your RIG and your OC? (test your 12v voltage)

Pci-E x16 (first port) is with ryzen controller (if im not wrong). raise your vCore or your SOC voltage can help you (i think).


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, PSU is 660W and all voltages are above nominal but within specs. It's just that any OC of the GPU results in voltage drop (according to Wattman) and that results in lower scores.


----------



## bardacuda

You could use a powered riser but then you have to find some way to mount the GPU. I'm not sure if there's any way to boost power delivery to the slot through the BIOS. But...full disclosure...I haven't looked


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yes, PSU is 660W and all voltages are above nominal but within specs. It's just that any OC of the GPU results in voltage drop (according to Wattman) and that results in lower scores.


test this without cpu/ram oc... if your problem dessapear, you need more voltage in somewhere OR other setting in phases/VRM.

Other info:
Quote:


> *AMD Ryzen™ Processors
> 2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8)*
> AMD 7th Generation A-series/Athlon™ Processors
> 1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x8 mode)
> AMD X370 chipset
> 1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (max at x4 mode) *3
> AMD X370 chipset
> 3 x PCIe 2.0 x1


Quote:


> *PCIeX16_3 slot shares bandwidth with PCIeX1_1 and PCIeX1_3*.


Check here bios for GPU https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=AMD&manufacturer=&model=RX+460&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=&since=
this is risky, care.

(check the bios and compare brand of memory and other values.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> test this without cpu/ram oc... if your problem dessapear, you need more voltage in somewhere OR *other setting in phases/VRM*.


Yes, "SOC Load Line Calibration" could have a too low value.
It should be set at 130% to avoid any unwanted power limitation.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yep, just checked, it's running at 1.0480v under full load and should be 1.1v at it's VRM so it's undervolted somewhat. Don't have anything decent to replace it with so will not bother with it's BIOS.


----------



## Dino369

Hello everyone I appreciate the help in this forum,
I followed this thread since I bought my Asus prime x370 pro and Ryzen 1700 2 months ago. I managed to OC to 3,7Ghz at 1.3v and my memory Trident Z 3200Mhz CL16 to 2993Mhz, my PSU is Corsair RM650x, btw I tried higher OC but I found this the best table setting, btw I am on BIOS 0810.

My question or concern is regarding the event viewer, when on stock frequencies I get no errors, but when I bump the frequency to even 3,2Ghz or any other frequency I get a error messages in the event viewer saying that:

"Performance power management features on processor 0 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware." up to processor 15...

Is this normal or should I ignore it ?
And yes I tried bumping the voltage even to 1.4v, but nothing... for example I load my OC profile that I use for 3,7Ghz and leave CPU to auto stock 3Ghz and I get no errors (so I assume its not memory or any other setting related).. Also tried to reset BIOS load defaults set only the CPU clock to 3.2Ghz and still I get the event viewer error.

Any help or advice would be great.
Sorry for my bad English


----------



## mdrodge

The power supply from the pcie would pass through mosfet's before it gets to the gpu. That controls voltage. Raising the voltage to a voltage regulator won't change the voltage on the other side it will just burn the mosfet.

Have you looked at the power settings and increased the amount of current the card can consume???

Also i am guessing since you want more current from pcie that your card doesn't have 6 or 8 pin pcie power so it was never designed to get lots of power and to save money they used cheap mosfet's that where only just good enough.

Cheap cards don't oc.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yea i stopped being lazy and set my SOC to 0.98, and got my voltages from 1.38 down to 1.325.
> 
> 
> 
> idk why but when starting up windows it showed 1.369v lol
> 
> i restarted my computer and it's staying at 1.369v for some reason and not going down. interesting how much voltage can change temps. in that above pic it didn't go above 75.4c for at least 10 min of testing, testing at 1.369 makes it go almost straight to 82c
> 
> 
> 
> 0.45v made my rig 7c hotter lol.


Hmm very strange, what LLC setting do you have? Also what application is that you're using?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Hmm very strange, what LLC setting do you have? Also what application is that you're using?


hw monitor, and LLC5. Today I turned on my computer, it was running at 1.369v, then put it to sleep, woke it back up, and it was running at 1.325v. so weird that it's randomly switching between voltages like that.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> hw monitor, and LLC5. Today I turned on my computer, it was running at 1.369v, then put it to sleep, woke it back up, and it was running at 1.325v. so weird that it's randomly switching between voltages like that.


Didn't you forget to disable "Core Boost Performance"?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Didn't you forget to disable "Core Boost Performance"?


I'm pretty sure I disabled it, but honestly you could be correct. I've reflashed my bios so many times I may have forgotten a certain settings.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I disabled it, but honestly you could be correct. I've reflashed my bios so many times I may have forgotten a certain settings.


I had to re disable it again, mine flicked on without me realising, might have happened when i was fiddling around with a few things! It's definitely helped me out hugely.

I'm still paranoid running at LLC 5 but everything seems so stable, even temps are great.

I'm at a sweet spot @ 3.9ghz & 1.313v IF I go any higher even to 3.925ghz I have to add 0.04v to complete a cinebench run which ups my temps by 10degrees whilst seeing no extra performance. I'm sitting good at 3.9ghz on AIR right now. I wont bother to go for 4ghz unless I get an AIO.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> I had to re disable it again, mine flicked on without me realising, might have happened when i was fiddling around with a few things! It's definitely helped me out hugely.
> 
> I'm still paranoid running at LLC 5 but everything seems so stable, even temps are great.
> 
> I'm at a sweet spot @ 3.9ghz & 1.313v IF I go any higher even to 3.925ghz I have to add 0.04v to complete a cinebench run which ups my temps by 10degrees whilst seeing no extra performance. I'm sitting good at 3.9ghz on AIR right now. I wont bother to go for 4ghz unless I get an AIO.


yea i've loved LLC5 from the start. I really love my 1600x, I know I can run it stable as low as 1.32v at 3.95 since i've done it on a different motherboard with less settings used, so it shouldn't be unstable at 1.325v or higher.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yea i stopped being lazy and set my SOC to 0.98, and got my voltages from 1.38 down to 1.325.
> 
> 
> 
> idk why but when starting up windows it showed 1.369v lol
> 
> i restarted my computer and it's staying at 1.369v for some reason and not going down. interesting how much voltage can change temps. in that above pic it didn't go above 75.4c for at least 10 min of testing, testing at 1.369 makes it go almost straight to 82c
> 
> 
> 
> 0.45v made my rig 7c hotter lol.


Looking at those ss - you have seriously inadequate cooling - good Noctua DH15 would allow you to keep below 70C at 4Ghz (or this one https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8281/fsp-windale-6-cpu-cooler-review/index6.html). You have over 81C at 127W total power draw from CPU, Noctual (or most AiO) would keep the CPU about 70C at power draw up to 175-180W.
About your strange CPU voltage behavior - I have had that as well, sometimes computer just starts with wrong values, fortunately always lower than requested so no danger to CPU but it is annoying and can cause instability. That is why I have hwinfo in autostart and just verify voltages before closing the program.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Looking at those ss - you have seriously inadequate cooling - good Noctua DH15 would allow you to keep below 70C at 4Ghz (or this one https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8281/fsp-windale-6-cpu-cooler-review/index6.html). You have over 81C at 127W total power draw from CPU, Noctual (or most AiO) would keep the CPU about 70C at power draw up to 175-180W.
> About your strange CPU voltage behavior - I have had that as well, sometimes computer just starts with wrong values, fortunately always lower than requested so no danger to CPU but it is annoying and can cause instability. That is why I have hwinfo in autostart and just verify voltages before closing the program.


yea i only have a hyper 212 evo, i did buy a noctua nh-d15s before, but it performed worse than my 212. I returned that, and I recently bought a normal nh-d15 which should be coming in today.

For everyday use, my evo keeps my temps below 50 when gaming, just when stressing like in those images they get around 80.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Didn't you forget to disable "Core Boost Performance"?


i disabled that, booted up, and its still at 1.369v....


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i disabled that, booted up, and its still at 1.369v....


That becomes pretty weird.
How did you set the core voltage in the bios? Manual value or an offset?
And how did you set the frequency? A fixed ratio or P-States?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> That becomes pretty weird.
> How did you set the core voltage in the bios? Manual value or an offset?
> And how did you set the frequency? A fixed ratio or P-States?


i can only use offset since my manual is bugged, and fixed ratio.

it seems that putting my computer to sleep makes it go to 1.325v.


----------



## weyburn

for some reason setting my SOC voltage on my CPU made playing video games super unstable. My games would crash constantly, once I put it on auto again everything was fine.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> for some reason setting my SOC voltage on my CPU made playing video games super unstable. My games would crash constantly, once I put it on auto again everything was fine.


Auto with faster memory means 1.1V for SoC if I remember correctly - it is an AMD suggested setting.
In AiTweaker "tab" in bios you have EPU Power Saving Mode - do you have it enabled or disabled? (should be disabled)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> for some reason setting my SOC voltage on my CPU made playing video games super unstable. My games would crash constantly, once I put it on auto again everything was fine.


It all depends on the value you set your SOC voltage.

A bit like CLDO_VDDP, the best value is not always the highest. It may even be lower than the Auto one.
You have to try different voltages to find the best one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Auto with faster memory means 1.1V for SoC if I remember correctly - it is an AMD suggested setting.
> In AiTweaker "tab" in bios you have EPU Power Saving Mode - do you have it enabled or disabled? (should be disabled)


EPU Power Saving Mode has to be disabled anyways.
This options reduce insidiously (without showing it on monitoring tools) the Core voltage by 0.05V.
I had to set insane values to the Core Voltage until I understand what this damned setting does when It's enabled.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> It all depends on the value you set your SOC voltage.
> 
> A bit like CLDO_VDDP, the best value is not always the highest. It may even be lower than the Auto one.
> You have to try different voltages to find the best one.
> EPU Power Saving Mode has to be disabled anyways.
> This options reduce insidiously (without showing it on monitoring tools) the Core voltage by 0.05V.
> I had to set insane values to the Core Voltage until I understand what this damned setting does when It's enabled.


Yes, and that 0.05V is strangely close to the reported difference of 1.325V to 1.369V (adding LLC differences on load...) - that's why I thought that he may have not disabled it - I have seen such jumps on my board when this was enabled - sometimes it would be applied, sometimes not and coming from standby was a lottery.
Unless this 0.05V is the offset voltage he is using and it sometimes isn't applied...


----------



## spyshagg

Did anyone experience severe cpu throttling when the board reaches a certain temperature?

My 1800x throttles down from 40x to 5x when these 4 sensors reach 57º. They immediately cool down to 54º and the cpu goes back up to 40x. After 20 seconds they reach 57ºc again, and the cpu throttles back to 5x.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Did anyone experience severe cpu throttling when the board reaches a certain temperature?
> 
> My 1800x throttles down from 40x to 5x when these 4 sensors reach 57º. They immediately cool down to 54º and the cpu goes back up to 40x. After 20 seconds they reach 57ºc again, and the cpu throttles back to 5x.


That would suggest VRM overheating, but for that to happen at 57C ?Those sensors are reportedly connected to VRMs.
On the other hand look at my screenshot - I had 58 and even 59C without any problems.

And if you look at max value for those sensors on your screenshot you can see that it also was 59C.
Maybe try changing VDDCR CPU Capability in DIGI+ VRM menu to something higher like 120 or 130% and test again - out there as it seems, maybe you are running into current protection for CPU (it was 140A I think)? Yeah I know, impossible - but I have no other idea. But then, that should not be dependent on temperature...


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Did anyone experience severe cpu throttling when the board reaches a certain temperature?
> 
> My 1800x throttles down from 40x to 5x when these 4 sensors reach 57º. They immediately cool down to 54º and the cpu goes back up to 40x. After 20 seconds they reach 57ºc again, and the cpu throttles back to 5x.


VRM sensor lie, his temperature is more than the software say.
Try to OC with more voltage and less LLC or try to change any setting in Digi+VRM (bios).

or try to put a fan direct to VRM!! (8cm fan is good) this low the temp 10-15c


----------



## ZeNch

if your problem is when your VRM temp go at "X" degrees your problem is your VRM, his sensor lie, other user use other sensor (laser) and the temp is other (much higher).

In Digi+vrm you can choose the way to work for phases. But if your problem is ever at X temperature the problem is temperature. The sensor reports false values.

sorry for my way to say this my english is bad.


----------



## bardacuda

For me temperatures 3 - 6 seem to be reporting PCH temp (I think). I don't see a sensor in HWiNFO that accurately represents VRM temps.


----------



## spyshagg

I'm trying that now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> VRM sensor lie, his temperature is more than the software say.
> Try to OC with more voltage and less LLC or try to change any setting in Digi+VRM (bios).
> 
> or try to put a fan direct to VRM!! (8cm fan is good) this low the temp 10-15c


yes I just put a 140mm fan covering the entire vrms + socket. It doesn't throttle anymore, but the temperatures 3-6 are the same! still 57~59ºc. So it doesn't seem these readings are the VRM temps.

Also, LLC-3 is unstable in my board, even without full load. I'm trying LLC-2 right now and so far is two times more stable. LLC-AUTO was very stable but the idle voltages shoot up very high.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> For me temperatures 3 - 6 seem to be reporting PCH temp (I think). I don't see a sensor in HWiNFO that accurately represents VRM temps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I'm trying that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I just put a 140mm fan covering the entire vrms + socket. It doesn't throttle anymore, but the temperatures 3-6 are the same! still 57~59ºc. So it doesn't seem these readings are the VRM temps.
> 
> Also, LLC-3 is unstable in my board, even without full load. I'm trying LLC-2 right now and so far is two times more stable. LLC-AUTO was very stable but the idle voltages shoot up very high.


temperature 3/4/5/6 are VRM all.
Two at left side and two above (regarding the location of the processor)

Dont read this values, are wrong. Buy infrared temperature reader or other if you like.
Touch your VRM when your cpu throtthling XD (56c? no no throttling at 115c or similar temperature)

Your VRM can reach 150c ... but recommend max 125c ... BUT asus put a limit at 115c (i believe).

In other mother my throttling is at 115c with similar vrm/mosfet









mosfet model: Texas Instruments CSD87350Q5D


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> temperature 3/4/5/6 are VRM all.
> Two at left side and two above (regarding the location of the processor)
> 
> Dont read this values, are wrong. Buy infrared temperature reader or other if you like.
> Touch your VRM when your cpu throtthling XD (56c? no no throttling at 115c or similar temperature)
> 
> Your VRM can reach 150c ... but recommend max 125c ... BUT asus put a limit at 115c (i believe).
> 
> In other mother my throttling is at 115c with similar vrm/mosfet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mosfet model: Texas Instruments CSD87350Q5D


Before putting the 140mm fan, it throttled. Before the fan, using my finger, the left vrm felt like 60ºc. So, not much! but it still throttled!


----------



## ZeNch

its rare, what settings have you in your digi/vrm section in bios?

other user reports bad acuracy in sensors but if doesnt your problem i need to see your settings to have any idea.

(image with all digi+vrm setting please)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Before putting the 140mm fan, it throttled. Before the fan, using my finger, the left vrm felt like 60ºc. So, not much! but it still throttled!


can we see a pic from your pc?

what's the ambient temperature there?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> its rare, what settings have you in your digi/vrm section in bios?
> 
> other user reports bad acuracy in sensors but if doesnt your problem i need to see your settings to have any idea.
> 
> (image with all digi+vrm setting please)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> can we see a pic from your pc?
> 
> what's the ambient temperature there?


Sure

20ºc Ambient.

Bios settings:



Board:


4 things:

1- It only throttles if I remove the 140mm fan
2- It only throttles when I use the entire 32GB of ram in IBT-AVX
3- LLC setting does not matter, always throttles.
4- Dont mind my rugged, manly watercooling setup. lol.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Sure
> 
> 20ºc Ambient.
> 
> Bios settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Board:
> 
> 
> 4 things:
> 
> 1- It only throttles if I remove the 140mm fan
> 2- It only throttles when I use the entire 32GB of ram in IBT-AVX
> 3- LLC setting does not matter, always throttles.
> 4- Dont mind my rugged, manly watercooling setup. lol.


You have current capability to 140%, no wonder why they're overheating. You don't need more than 100% and use Load Line calibration to Level 3 instead.

Power phase control to Extreme too. That'd help keep the VRM run cooler too.

Power duty on Standard (or auto), you don't need that one on Extreme.

Why is the exhaust fan off?

I see two intake fans and no exhaust. You case must have a constant fresh airflow across the box.

With the exhaust off the hot air doesn't have any way to escape efficiently.

Now, with the 140mm fan off and the exhaust on, if it keeps overheating and throttling then I would assume the heatsink is not properly seated over the MOSFETS and you need to check that.

Let me know that worked.

EDIT: Your top fan at the radiator is already an exhaust. So is not an airflow problem. I still recommend to put that one as intake (to bring fresh air from the top directly into the VRM area) and turn on the exhaust fan so the hot air from the VRM goes out immediately.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You have current capability to 140%, no wonder why they're overheating. You don't need more than 100% and use Load Line calibration to Level 3 instead.
> 
> Power phase control to Extreme too. That'd help keep the VRM run cooler too.
> 
> Why is the exhaust fan off?
> 
> I see two intake fans and no exhaust. You case must have a constant fresh airflow across the box.
> 
> With the exhaust off the hot air doesn't have any way to escape efficiently.
> 
> Now, with the 140mm fan off and the exhaust on, if it keeps overheating and throttling then I would assume the heatsink is not properly seated over the MOSFETS and you need to check that.
> 
> Let me know that worked.
> 
> EDIT: Your top fan at the radiator is already an exhaust. So is not an airflow problem. I still recommend to put that one as intake (to bring fresh air from the top) and turn on the exhaust fan.


Its weird you say that because most articles on ryzen overclock mention to set 140% right of the bat. Sure I'll try it, thanks!

The two black fans are in exhaust position (removing air), The rear one is currently disconnected so I could use the 140mm noctua on the vrm. So initially the airflow was good! I might have bad contact then. But it works great with the 140mm.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Its weird you say that because most articles on ryzen overclock mention to set 140% right of the bat. Sure I'll try it, thanks!
> 
> The two black fans are in exhaust position (removing air), The rear one is currently disconnected so I could use the 140mm noctua on the vrm. So initially the airflow was good! I might have bad contact then. But it works great with the 140mm.


I personally never saw that....not on this board. Current cap is something some at most bring to 110% (that I've seen)...I never found any reason to do so here. Load Level Calibration was the most discussed topic here (related to VRM), and most recently CPU and SOC Phase to Extreme, which is recommended.

I would say, if you need a 140MM fan directly on the VRM it means probably Current cap at 140% is cooking the VRM or something is just not right. Even if you can keep them cooler you're still cooking them.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I personally never saw that....not on this board. Current cap is something some at most bring to 110% (that I've seen)...I never found any reason to do so here. Load Level Calibration was the most discussed topic here (related to VRM), and most recently CPU and SOC Phase to Extreme, which is recommended.
> 
> I would say, if you need a 140MM fan directly on the VRM it means probably Current cap at 140% is cooking the VRM or something is just not right. Even if you can keep them cooler you're still cooking them.


Current Cap does not change power use in any way - it only sets maximum level at which board will shut down from over-current protection. CPU/SoC power phase setting decides if all phases are always active (if extreme) or if some phases can be disabled in idle (optimized) - it may save some power in idle when set to optimized but will probably increase power consumption if set to extreme (again only in idle, at load all phases are working anyway).
He can set LLC to 3 but it may affect stability as it lowers actual load voltage that CPU uses so while it will certainly lower VRM temps, it may just crash if his current config is tight.


----------



## garretsw

In hardwareinfo64 what is the motherboard sensor reading? it says mine is at [email protected] but there is no way the inside of my case is 100 degrees Fahrenheit. I have felt the temperature inside and I have good airflow and cool temperatures feels more like 70 Fahrenheit or 80 max. Is it PCH?


----------



## mattn7uk

Still concerned at my core clock drop off & spikes (see image below) , it happens maybe 3 or 4 times during the day when CPU is under moderate load. It only happens for a millisecond & causes no stutter or anything, the only way I know it happens is when i check CPUID HWMonitor throughout the day. I also have CPU boost frequency & power mode both disabled.



Here's some additional info on my OC
CPU Freq = 3.9GHz
VCORE = 1.313v
CPU SOC = 0.95v
VDDCR CPU = Default (100%?)
LLC = 5

Also what would increasing VDDCR achieve as I see a few of us have been talking about it here. If I up my VDDCR % will that enable me to drop my VCORE further? Could someone please explain









I found that LLC enabled me to run an OC in excess of 3.8ghz as anything more would black screen after 20-30mins of stress testing (this changed once I enabled LLC manually.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Still concerned at my core clock drop off & spikes (see image below) , it happens maybe 3 or 4 times during the day when CPU is under moderate load. It only happens for a millisecond & causes no stutter or anything, the only way I know it happens is when i check CPUID HWMonitor throughout the day. I also have CPU boost frequency & power mode both disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some additional info on my OC
> CPU Freq = 3.9GHz
> VCORE = 1.313v
> CPU SOC = 0.95v
> VDDCR CPU = Default (100%?)
> LLC = 5
> 
> Also what would increasing VDDCR achieve as I see a few of us have been talking about it here. If I up my VDDCR % will that enable me to drop my VCORE further? Could someone please explain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that LLC enabled me to run an OC in excess of 3.8ghz as anything more would black screen after 20-30mins of stress testing (this changed once I enabled LLC manually.


Do not trust CPUID HWinfo it constantly gives me wierd results that I know are not true such as throttling and weird temps sometimes in the 100s or 1000s. Haven't looked at vcore but it probably does the same thing. CPUID HWinfo is useless. Us e hwinfo64 https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## weyburn

idk who was saying 812 was bad, i haven't been able to set manual overclocks ever on this board, but this bios lets me do it. Just for some reason my idle temps won't go below 39c. I still have tons of messing around to do with it, but I'm super happy about what's possible for me now!!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



before best I was doing was 1.39v at 3.95, now I booted up 1.26v at 3.9 :d




edit:

after over 1 hour 15min of stress testing, my max temp didn't go above 74c and seemed to stabilize around 72, my stock settings stress maxed at 70, so that's pretty good i'd say. room temps are 26c.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crakej

Many of us! 0812 removes most of the settings that many of us need to OC our ram and remain stable

Edit: that's the hint for ASUS that it's time to release a sensible bios!


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> idk who was saying 812 was bad, i haven't been able to set manual overclocks ever on this board, but this bios lets me do it. Just for some reason my idle temps won't go below 39c. I still have tons of messing around to do with it, but I'm super happy about what's possible for me now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> before best I was doing was 1.39v at 3.95, now I booted up 1.26v at 3.9 :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> after over 1 hour 15min of stress testing, my max temp didn't go above 74c and seemed to stabilize around 72, my stock settings stress maxed at 70, so that's pretty good i'd say. room temps are 26c.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow all this on 812?! How is your RAM overclock looking? I'd rather have faster RAM as that tends to compliment performace with Ryzen chips.


----------



## nolive721

came back to Australia yesterday and used my free time (not much....) to see what I could do with this board and my 1600chip.

no way that I could get a stable OC passed 3.75ghz with SMT enabled, and that was with 1.32V Vcore. I have read all the advices on this thread changing parameter by parameter, run LLC up to level5, phases in extreme, core boost disabled, ran with std DDR4 2133Mhz, Vcore or SOC voltages by offset and also manual etc etc

if I disable SMT, I could have 3.9ghz stable at 1.35V so I am concluding the chip has an issue or the board had suffered from the BIOS retroflash from 805 to 604 I attempted a couple of weeks ago or whatever.

both mobo andCPU are back to Amazon tomorrow and I will think again about how to jump into the Ryzen train.

for sure for what games or emulators I could run and test, it was better than my heavily OCed pentium but I expected more to be honest.maybe my RX480 card was bottlenecking the 1600chip so I might downgarde to a 1400chip and B350mobo together with a GPU upgrade

anyway, thanks all for the help of people here, I envy those who had managed to get a decent CPU OC on this board....


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> came back to Australia yesterday and used my free time (not much....) to see what I could do with this board and my 1600chip.
> 
> no way that I could get a stable OC passed 3.75ghz with SMT enabled, and that was with 1.32V Vcore. I have read all the advices on this thread changing parameter by parameter, run LLC up to level5, phases in extreme, core boost disabled, ran with std DDR4 2133Mhz, Vcore or SOC voltages by offset and also manual etc etc
> 
> if I disable SMT, I could have 3.9ghz stable at 1.35V so I am concluding the chip has an issue or the board had suffered from the BIOS retroflash from 805 to 604 I attempted a couple of weeks ago or whatever.
> 
> both mobo andCPU are back to Amazon tomorrow and I will think again about how to jump into the Ryzen train.
> 
> for sure for what games or emulators I could run and test, it was better than my heavily OCed pentium but I expected more to be honest.maybe my RX480 card was bottlenecking the 1600chip so I might downgarde to a 1400chip and B350mobo together with a GPU upgrade
> 
> anyway, thanks all for the help of people here, I envy those who had managed to get a decent CPU OC on this board....


Well, according to almost any test I have seen (that were conducted even halfway professionally, without undue bottlenecking), pairing AMD cpu and AMD gpu is a bad move due to how AMD gpu drivers use CPU resources. For Ryzen I would strongly suggest Nvidia and for Intel CPU, GPU vendor largely does not matter.
And frankly, since you have returned the hardware you could try and wait till October 5 for CoffeLake benchmarks - maybe that would be the way for you to go, new 6-core i5 seems to be an interesting offering from various leaks.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Wow all this on 812?! How is your RAM overclock looking? I'd rather have faster RAM as that tends to compliment performace with Ryzen chips.


yea i didn't test ram yet, just tried it now, and best I could do is get my 3200 to run at 2666, before I was running it a 3200.

For me, this is a better bios than the previous ones, and once they get ram up it'll be perfect. I'll take lower voltage/lower temps over a bit of ram overclocking.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Well, according to almost any test I have seen (that were conducted even halfway professionally, without undue bottlenecking), pairing AMD cpu and AMD gpu is a bad move due to how AMD gpu drivers use CPU resources. For Ryzen I would strongly suggest Nvidia and for Intel CPU, GPU vendor largely does not matter.
> And frankly, since you have returned the hardware you could try and wait till October 5 for CoffeLake benchmarks - maybe that would be the way for you to go, new 6-core i5 seems to be an interesting offering from various leaks.


yes I am going to wait few weeks more to make an educated decision once benchmarks and prices are confirmed.


----------



## weyburn

I can definitely say for most people 812 is not going to be worth it at all. Ram compatibility is pretty terrible ( at least on mine from 3200 to 2666), and for some reason idle temps are running pretty hot (best I could do only for a short time was 37c, where previously it was 31).

But I'm gonna keep it, this is the first bios I've used that allows me to set a manual clock without the down clock bug, and the stress test temps (the top side temps) look normal to me.


----------



## sargsmith

I recently upgraded my computer and specifically sourced RAM that was listed as compatible with the motherboard. Specifically I got Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 Desktop Memory Kit - Black (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15. The ram is only registering at 2133. When I attempted to change it in the BIOS it would not boot and went back to the previous 2133. Is there something that I need to do in order to run this RAM at the listed speed? The bios is 0810. I have raised the voltage of the ram to 1.35 without issue, but when I try to change the frequency in the overclocking ap in the bios it just crashes.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargsmith*
> 
> I recently upgraded my computer and specifically sourced RAM that was listed as compatible with the motherboard. Specifically I got Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 Desktop Memory Kit - Black (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15. The ram is only registering at 2133. When I attempted to change it in the BIOS it would not boot and went back to the previous 2133. Is there something that I need to do in order to run this RAM at the listed speed? The bios is 0810. I have raised the voltage of the ram to 1.35 without issue, but when I try to change the frequency in the overclocking ap in the bios it just crashes.


do you use DOCP setting? or only change the speed and voltage?


----------



## Lo0odak

Finished my build yesterday,R7 1700,Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000mhz CMK16GX4M2B3000C15R(2x8gb),everything worked fine at 1st boot up,also i set my memory profile(at main page"left side") and it works at 2933mhz(im satisfied with that) also tryed some overclocking today,and right now i set to 3.7ghz all cores at 1.270v with some peak at 1.28v,used offset mode for increase voltage,and with 100% usage prime 95 for 30mins it was 72c max temp(all this on stock cooler). Bios ver. 810(updated from bios via internet). I will do more tests later,but for now seems everything okay and stable!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Sure
> 
> 20ºc Ambient.
> 
> Bios settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Board:
> 
> 
> 4 things:
> 
> 1- It only throttles if I remove the 140mm fan
> 2- It only throttles when I use the entire 32GB of ram in IBT-AVX
> 3- LLC setting does not matter, always throttles.
> 4- Dont mind my rugged, manly watercooling setup. lol.


This post have ideas, not tested solutions.

1- temperature problem
2- more voltage soc?
3- .
4- .

*try to cpu power duty control in T. Probe.

i recommend phases in extreme but I do not think this is a solution.


----------



## crakej

So X370 Strix got a new BIOS on the 15th......maybe we have another one coming........we can live in hope! 0817 - says 'Fix CPU Ratio Lock in issue'


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So X370 Strix got a new BIOS on the 15th......maybe we have another one coming........we can live in hope! 0817 - says 'Fix CPU Ratio Lock in issue'


and they also have removed the CBS Options there.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> and they also have removed the CBS Options there.


Doh - I thought I also read that they didn't remove them all - guess they meant the 4 settings we have left......

Are their releases not in sync with ours then? 0813 is not our 0812?


----------



## sargsmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> do you use DOCP setting? or only change the speed and voltage?


I am not sure where to change DOCP or what they are. I just went into the AI adjustments and set ram to 2933, 2666, and 2400. Voltage I changed from auto to 1.35


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargsmith*
> 
> I am not sure where to change DOCP or what they are. I just went into the AI adjustments and set ram to 2933, 2666, and 2400. Voltage I changed from auto to 1.35


Bios>
AI TWEAKER> D.O.C.P

this settings change your ram configuration. dont change anymore, if dont work you need more voltage in SoC 1.1 recommend and 1.2 max.


----------



## mattn7uk

Don't use the DOCP auto setting. do it manually. start with 2666 @ 1.35v VRAM @ 1.1v SOC. I guarantee you'll boot up. I had the same issue, though I've been tweaking all week & have gone from 3,8Ghz @ 1.35v & 2133mhz @ 1.1v SOC to 3.9ghz @ 1.313v & 3066mhz & SOC @ 0.95v on the ram with 14, 13, 13, 26 (Fast Ram speeds)

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/5047256

Everything runs slick.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So X370 Strix got a new BIOS on the 15th......maybe we have another one coming........we can live in hope! 0817 - says 'Fix CPU Ratio Lock in issue'


812 fixed my under locking issue so it seems they might have some kind of fix.


----------



## sargsmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Don't use the DOCP auto setting. do it manually. start with 2666 @ 1.35v VRAM @ 1.1v SOC. I guarantee you'll boot up. I had the same issue, though I've been tweaking all week & have gone from 3,8Ghz @ 1.35v & 2133mhz @ 1.1v SOC to 3.9ghz @ 1.313v & 3066mhz & SOC @ 0.95v on the ram with 14, 13, 13, 26 (Fast Ram speeds)
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/5047256
> 
> Everything runs slick.


Trying to find where to change these settings. Is it under the ai tweaker?


----------



## sargsmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Bios>
> AI TWEAKER> D.O.C.P
> 
> this settings change your ram configuration. dont change anymore, if dont work you need more voltage in SoC 1.1 recommend and 1.2 max.


HonestlyI do not see a menu that says D.o.c.p.


----------



## sargsmith

I see a setting in ai tweaker that says vddcr soc voltage. Is this the one to change to 1.1?


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargsmith*
> 
> Trying to find where to change these settings. Is it under the ai tweaker?


Yeah it's literally right underneath the D.O.C.P settings. What I'd recommend is you read the last 30 pages of this thread (since I've started posting here & many of us have ironed out most of the problems we've encountered (Including what you're talking about right now)

I'd suggest you set your LLC to 3 & go from there, I've got mine set to 5 but it stops any voltage droop when system is under-load, helping both stabilised overclocks & helps reduce voltages quite significantly too. (when LLC was on auto I couldn't OC my CPU past 3.8ghz regardless of what voltage I set it too, the voltage just wasnt stable enough.

Manually start by setting your memory freq to 2666 then a few boxes under that still on the AI Tweaker set your VRAM to manual & set it to 1.35 & Set your SOC voltage to 1.1

This is a good starting block.

What CPU do you have? & have you OCed it yet?


----------



## sargsmith

The processor is a Ryzen 7 1700. Cooler is the factory wraith cooler. Yes, I did overclock the cpu using the ASUS app. It is running at 3.7. I have adjusted both of those settings to those you recommended. When I set the ram to 2666 it crashes and takes me back to a safe mode to go back and adjust. I will see if I can find the LLC and set it to 3 as you recommended.


----------



## sargsmith

Ha, I am an idiot. The AI overclock was set to auto. When I changed this setting to d.o.c.p from auto it automatically set ram to 3000. Ran it an it seems to be working.


----------



## 180sxboosting

Sorry, once again.. is there anyone else out there that has suffered from the stuck multiplier bug and has this bios fixed this issue?

I would like to update my bios but don't want to re-enter all my settings again if I don't need to as i'm now 100% stable.


----------



## Reous

0902 Bios

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0902.zip


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargsmith*
> 
> The processor is a Ryzen 7 1700. Cooler is the factory wraith cooler. Yes, I did overclock the cpu using the ASUS app. It is running at 3.7. I have adjusted both of those settings to those you recommended. When I set the ram to 2666 it crashes and takes me back to a safe mode to go back and adjust. I will see if I can find the LLC and set it to 3 as you recommended.


Is that some beta, nothing yet on support sites ?


----------



## mdrodge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> 0902 Bios
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0902.zip


I'm guessing it's BETA? Is it any good? If so why?


----------



## sargsmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Is that some beta, nothing yet on support sites ?


The ap? No, I downloaded it from the support site.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> 0902 Bios
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0902.zip


They *still haven't restored the missing CBS settings!* Why would they do this - there must be a reason.....

I'm going to try with this bios to get things working, but I have a feeling without BGS and BGSA control, I'm not going to get stable....


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> They *still haven't restored the missing CBS settings!* Why would they do this - there must be a reason.....
> 
> I'm going to try with this bios to get things working, but I have a feeling without BGS and BGSA control, I'm not going to get stable....


Edit: first OC is CPU @ 40x 1.325v(VID). Pssed IBT first time. A really big difference is that in HWInfo i'm seeing dynamic VID values for the CPU from 0.4 to 1.350v depending on load - so that but is fixed!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Is that with manual Voltage setting ?


----------



## crakej

So this is what happened....IBT running, ALL cores (VID)were at about 1.28v, when test finished they all went to about 1.350 then eventually settling down to 0.9 or 0.4v

I've got fixed OC of 40x, no ram OC.



I also notice this bios turns off geardown by default with my ram which is currently running at default 2133


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Is that with manual Voltage setting ?


Using offset - I'm guessing i may need to push it back up a bit when I OC RAM which I'm going to test now.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Edit: first OC is CPU @ 40x 1.321v. Pssed IBT first time. A really big difference is that in HWInfo i'm seeing dynamic VID values for the CPU from 0.4 to 1.350v depending on load - so that but is fixed!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So this is what happened....IBT running, ALL cores (VID)were at about 1.28v, when test finished they all went to about 1.350 then eventually settling down to 0.9 or 0.4v
> 
> I've got fixed OC of 40x, no ram OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I also notice this bios turns off geardown by default with my ram which is currently running at default 2133


Something I don't understand - you stated that @ 40x 1.321v. Pssed IBT first time. But on the ss CPU voltage SVI2 TFN is 1.375V - so how exactly did you set bios to do that?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> They *still haven't restored the missing CBS settings!* Why would they do this - there must be a reason.....


The reason must be the risk to brick the board with the P-States settings, making them drowning under RMAs.
Removing all the CBS options was easier than to solve the bug.
Our only hope to see them back is Reous


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Something I don't understand - you stated that @ 40x 1.321v. Pssed IBT first time. But on the ss CPU voltage SVI2 TFN is 1.375V - so how exactly did you set bios to do that?


Sorry - that should say 1.325 *VID*

I will go back and correct it. Thanks!


----------



## crakej

So I now have offset of 0.08175 (the setting below 0.0250) and VID is between 0.4 and 1.350 - all cores about 1.275 VID under load. It looks like I can use voltages like we used to be able to before 08xx.

Passed IBT on hard setting with no ram OC. With RAM OC so far unstable, I suspect because I can't turn on BGSA.

I also noticed that when I switched to 3200, I had forgotten to set CR to 1 and the bios defaulted it to 2. I will experiment later and see if I can get ram faster with CR=2


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The reason must be the risk to brick the board with the P-States settings, making them drowning under RMAs.
> Removing all the CBS options was easier than to solve the bug.
> Our only hope to see them back is Reous


I know, but it's easy for them to just turn off the P-States menu. Maybe they were getting RMAs from people who were playing with other settings and buggering their boards.....


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I know, but it's easy for them to just turn off the P-States menu. Maybe they were getting RMAs from people who were playing with other settings and buggering their boards.....


Perhaps they are just too lazy to test every CBS option to check if they are hamless.
Removing all of them was easier than searching which ones could be left or needed by their customers.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Any luck at 4.1Ghz?

I'm gonna try myself later.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Well, here it goes. Have to let it cool down from almost 2 hours of Handbrake job, 10 minutes should be enough and that go for 0902 hoping to shave off couple of 1/10s of 1.417v at 4025MHz.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Any luck at 4.1Ghz?
> 
> I'm gonna try myself later.


I was thinking I might try - but the temp is so much lower now @ 4 that I'm not sure i'd want to run it like that....

Just passed IBT hard - had to put in correct tRFC/2/4 and put geardown to enabled. P95 test soon.


pic is taken while under load

Edit: runniong P95 right now, over 10 mins in temps MUCH lower!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ok....I'm gonna try this new BIOS and see if i can hit 4.1.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Rats, leave it alone with only DOCP set at 3000 and it still pushes voltage to 1.5v at times under full load.


----------



## kornvn666

Hello guys.
I recently bought a x370 prime pro for my 1600x.
I wore a b350m-a.
I had no problem with the b350 overcloking up to [email protected],375v (offset - 0.05000) (regular LLC).
However, on x370, my computer restarts after a while.
Like, I'm using the computer (playing) after 1 hour or 1:30 game it restarts. (VGA is at 65º temp max).

Configuration
Ryzen 1600x [email protected] offset - LLC 3
Asus x370 prime-pro
RX 480 dual 4gb
16gb ddr4 corsair vegeance 3000mhz @ 2933mhz CMU16GX4M2C3000C15

wc Coolermaster 240
hd 500gb in raid 0
corsair cx600w

Sorry for bad English


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornvn666*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I recently bought a x370 prime pro for my 1600x.
> I wore a b350m-a.
> I had no problem with the b350 overcloking up to [email protected],375v (offset - 0.05000) (regular LLC).
> However, on x370, my computer restarts after a while.
> Like, I'm using the computer (playing) after 1 hour or 1:30 game it restarts. (VGA is at 65º temp max).
> 
> Configuration
> Ryzen 1600x [email protected] offset - LLC 3
> Asus x370 prime-pro
> RX 480 dual 4gb
> 16gb ddr4 corsair vegeance 3000mhz @ 2933mhz CMU16GX4M2C3000C15
> 
> wc Coolermaster 240
> hd 500gb in raid 0
> corsair cx600w
> 
> Sorry for bad English


I might be completely out of my league here, but in my case I had to put a fan over my VRM's to stop the instability.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Nope! no 4.1Ghz

At least not with LLC4 and 1.418v


----------



## weyburn

Looks like I'm gonna love 902. No down clock glitch, and I was able to boot my 3200 ram at 2933, which is a total win for me.

I'm leaving my computer to run tests while I'm at school, but it passed it's first iteration of IBT.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Stability wise for me is at least as good as 0810, passed some OCCT AVX pounding.

I'll try later over 4Ghz.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Stability wise for me is at least as good as 0810, passed some OCCT AVX pounding.
> 
> I'll try later over 4Ghz.


what's your voltage for 4.0?


----------



## SaccoSVD

1.375v

SOC 1.1v

LLC3 (only set on CPU)...maybe if I set it also on the SOC I'll get more stable over 4Ghz.

CPU and SOC Phase to extreme


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 1.375v
> 
> SOC 1.1v
> 
> LLC3 (only set on CPU)...maybe if I set it also on the SOC I'll get more stable over 4Ghz.
> 
> CPU and SOC Phase to extreme


try setting LLC at 5 on both, set extreme on everything, switch that one setting to off, and put those other settings to 140%. (sorry don't remember the names since i'm at school, but you'll know which ones when you click them). there's two settings that I leave at manual, but they're auto set to like 300mhz or something, just leave those. That should stabilize things a bit more, and will only heat up the VRM's a little but nothing that'll hurt your system.

but if you really wanna try for 4.1, i'd set your targets higher on the voltage, for my chip (nothing 100% confirmed yet, but i'm most confident in my 3.9/3.95), but i'm looking at something like this:
3.80 @ 1.1820v
3.90 @ 1.2620v
3.95 @ 1.3125v
4.00 @ 1.3625v
4.05 @ unknown
4.10 @ 1.4810v

on the lower clocks it takes about 0.05v per 0.5MHz, but to go from 4.0 to 4.1 it's looking like it's gonna take more of a jolt to get it working. so 1.375 to 1.418 might be a little too optimistic, but then again idk how your chip works and it could happen.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah I know, but if I cannot stay within the 1.425v limit to me is not worth 4.1Ghz...that's the way I see it.

At 1.418v and LLC4 is an insta crash in CB15. So if I max out the VRM most probably is gonna be unstable at best.


----------



## weyburn

what about trying 4.05?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Gonna try


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> try setting LLC at 5 on both, set extreme on everything, switch that one setting to off, and put those other settings to 140%. (sorry don't remember the names since i'm at school, but you'll know which ones when you click them). there's two settings that I leave at manual, but they're auto set to like 300mhz or something, just leave those. That should stabilize things a bit more, and will only heat up the VRM's a little but nothing that'll hurt your system.
> 
> but if you really wanna try for 4.1, i'd set your targets higher on the voltage, for my chip (nothing 100% confirmed yet, but i'm most confident in my 3.9/3.95), but i'm looking at something like this:
> 3.80 @ 1.1820v
> 3.90 @ 1.2620v
> 3.95 @ 1.3125v
> 4.00 @ 1.3625v
> 4.05 @ unknown
> 4.10 @ 1.4810v
> 
> on the lower clocks it takes about 0.05v per 0.5MHz, but to go from 4.0 to 4.1 it's looking like it's gonna take more of a jolt to get it working. so 1.375 to 1.418 might be a little too optimistic, but then again idk how your chip works and it could happen.


I have Ryzen 5 1600 (non X)
my voltages are the same with +0.1 XD (the same curve! (mhz/voltage) you help me with this values, thanks)

3.80 @ 1.28v
3.90 @ 1.36v
3.95 @ ?
4.00 @ ? (i test with 1.425 the past month. boot but cant end CB15)
4.05 @ ?
4.10 @ ?

I try 3.95 if my need voltage is 1.41v probably my voltage for 4.0 is 1.46v aprox =/

i know, each processor is different to other but his curve is similary commonly.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> I have Ryzen 5 1600 (non X)
> my voltages are the same with +0.1 XD (the same curve! (mhz/voltage) you help me with this values, thanks)
> 
> 3.80 @ 1.28v
> 3.90 @ 1.36v
> 3.95 @ ?
> 4.00 @ ? (i test with 1.425 the past month. boot but cant end CB15)
> 4.05 @ ?
> 4.10 @ ?
> 
> I try 3.95 if my need voltage is 1.41v probably my voltage for 4.0 is 1.46v aprox =/
> 
> i know, each processor is different to other but his curve is similary commonly.


yeah that's the problem, every chip is different. I used to have a non-x chip, and best I could do was pretty much 3.85 @ 1.35v. I don't really do anything special beyond what I suggested above, but you shouldn't really hope to rival the x version (unlike what youtubers tell you). From what I've seen the non-x will do about 0.1mhz below the x version at the same voltages, which seems pretty much with what you got.


----------



## SaccoSVD

At 4.05Ghz

CPU vcore 1.418v

SOC 1.125

LLC4 CPU and SOC

Power Phase Extreme

Current cap 120%

It did survive a 5min OCCT AVX heavy pounding.

The temps were worrisome however. Peaked at 79c then went down to 75c.


----------



## SaccoSVD

At 1.389v it failed OCCT 5min, temps were still a bit high. Not crazy but on the edge to me to feel comfortable with.

I decided to go back and stay at 4Ghz


----------



## Lermite

Drawing the curve of the voltage our CPU needs to be stable at each frequency makes easier to predict the needed voltage to a new one.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yeah that's the problem, every chip is different. I used to have a non-x chip, and best I could do was pretty much 3.85 @ 1.35v. I don't really do anything special beyond what I suggested above, but you shouldn't really hope to rival the x version (unlike what youtubers tell you). From what I've seen the non-x will do about 0.1mhz below the x version at the same voltages, which seems pretty much with what you got.


I know but my wallet say:
17% more cost dont make good a supposed 5.25% of gain. (3.8 to 4.0 difference)

In my country the difference is 221usd (1600) vs 259usd (1600x)
and i dont like the lottery xD

equally my cooling (H80iGT 2 years old) dont have good temps with 4.0 OC sure... i change for air cooling this month (Deepcool Lucifer v2 with 2 fans) for less noise and proper temperature (with 3.8 or 3.9 oc).

PS: I did not hear or see any youtuber, I chose by eye (work of this 8 years ago xD)... equal... always choose my pocket haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Drawing the curve of the voltage our CPU needs to be stable at each frequency makes easier to predict the needed voltage to a new one.


Thanks i compare each curve with my RIG

Weyburn cpu curve compare:
VS Lermite cpu curve = -0.04v aprox
VS ZeNch (Me) cpu curve = -0.1v aprox

The curve is similar (change de vCore obviously).
Quote:


> WEYBURN
> 3.80 @ 1.1820v
> 3.90 @ 1.2620v
> 3.95 @ 1.3125v
> 4.00 @ 1.3625v
> 4.05 @ unknown
> 4.10 @ 1.4810v
> 
> Lermite
> 4.00 @ 1,4125
> 3.95 @ 1,35625
> 3.90 @ 1,30625
> 3.85 @ 1,2625
> 3.80 @ 1,225
> 3.75 @ 1,2
> 3.70 @ 1,18125
> 3.65 @ 1,16875
> 3.60 @ 1,1625
> 
> Me
> 3.80 @ 1.28v
> 3.90 @ 1.36v
> 3.95 @ ?
> 4.00 @ ? (i test with 1.425 the past month. boot but cant end CB15)
> 4.05 @ ?
> 4.10 @ ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

1600x
Just made some runs at 4075 MHz, 1.45v but barely made it thru benchmarks let alone stability tests. Gonna try for 4.1 @1.5v but I have a feeling it's an exercise in futility because from 4025 to 4075 benchmarks barely moved up.
For now, best practical benchmarks are at 4025MHz @1.4v. After that, performance are not appreciably better and temps are soaring from max. 70c at 4025 to over 80c at 4075.


----------



## weyburn

yea my curve is looking more like a line, i wonder if I'm doing something wrong or if I can tighten up my lower clocks



edit: actually i'm not including 3.6-3.75 so your back half is looking pretty much the same as mine


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> I know but my wallet say:
> 17% more cost dont make good a supposed 5.25% of gain. (3.8 to 4.0 difference)
> 
> In my country the difference is 221usd (1600) vs 259usd (1600x)
> and i dont like the lottery xD
> 
> equally my cooling (H80iGT 2 years old) dont have good temps with 4.0 OC sure... i change for air cooling this month (Deepcool Lucifer v2 with 2 fans) for less noise and proper temperature (with 3.8 or 3.9 oc).
> 
> PS: I did not hear or see any youtuber, I chose by eye (work of this 8 years ago xD)... equal... always choose my pocket haha.


yea the real world benefits of that extra 0.1mhz probably isn't worth it to most people. but I was able to get my 1600x for only like $8 more than a 1600


----------



## Lermite

My more accurate voltages:

4.00 @ 1,4125
3.95 @ 1,35625
3.90 @ 1,30625
3.85 @ 1,2625
3.80 @ 1,225
3.75 @ 1,2
3.70 @ 1,18125
3.65 @ 1,16875
3.60 @ 1,1625


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My more accurate voltages:
> 
> 4.00 @ 1,4125
> 3.95 @ 1,35625
> 3.90 @ 1,30625
> 3.85 @ 1,2625
> 3.80 @ 1,225
> 3.75 @ 1,2
> 3.70 @ 1,18125
> 3.65 @ 1,16875
> 3.60 @ 1,1625


What chip are you using?


----------



## kopteri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornvn666*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I recently bought a x370 prime pro for my 1600x.
> I wore a b350m-a.
> I had no problem with the b350 overcloking up to [email protected],375v (offset - 0.05000) (regular LLC).
> However, on x370, my computer restarts after a while.
> Like, I'm using the computer (playing) after 1 hour or 1:30 game it restarts. (VGA is at 65º temp max).


Uninstall and remove manually all 3 services it had installed (all services named Asus*). They cause some very strange instability which could be the reason.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> What chip are you using?


I have a 1700 cooled by an Alphacool Eisbaer 280 with two Silent Wings 3 high speed and improved heatsinks on VRM.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Well. 4.1GHz is officially out of question for me. 1.5v and my CM Nepton 140XL can't cool it long enough in any benchmark. 4025MHz at 1.4v (I'll try for less) is just about any practical OC. After and above 4025MHz, benchmark scores are going up by miserable numbers.


----------



## crakej

I can only get my ram stable at 3200 with geardown enabled. I get slightly slower cache times for this but I guess it's working.

Tried 3333 but can't get it stable, 3466 still doesn't boot.


----------



## ZeNch

@weyburn @lermite

OC comparision (mhz/vCore)

Weyburn: 1600X
Lermite: 1700



the graph is cut because values are missing.

i repeat, similar curve xD

ps: I just learned how to make a chart haha


----------



## os4321

My results so far Bios 0902. RAM is on auto (2133Mhz) and LLC is on auto.

R7 1700

Benchmark to Pass: IBT AVX standard 10 rounds + no WHEA messages.

Bios settings:
3.7 GHz @ 1.225v (reading in hwinfo64 SVI2 idle: 1.225v, during stress test: 1.162v, max temp: 53c)
3.8 GHz @ 1.3125v (reading in hwinfo64 SVI2 idle: 1.312v, during stress test: 1.244v, max temp: 66c)
3.9 GHz @ 1.40v (reading in hwinfo64 SVI2 idle: 1.400v, during stress test: 1.319v, max temp: 71c)

I am working on 3.8Ghz, I need to increase vcore to 1.325v to pass IBT AVX Very High test. So far it pass 2 hours Prime 95 blend test and 1 hour y-cruncher stress test.

*Update*: I need to increase vcore to 1.3625v to pass 30 rounds of IBT AVX 12GB custom test.


----------



## weyburn

That's a really big drop from idle to stress... I'd look at dropping your voltages and using llc to stabilize them a bit more


----------



## mattn7uk

Really appreciating the graphs and feedback in here regarding latest BIOS.

Think I'm gonna stick with 0810 for the time being!

(Unless people report lower voltages & thermals)


----------



## crakej

I've had my cpu at LLC 5 for some time and have been able to go from 1.387 to 1.369v for the same 40x OC so happy in that respect, just would have like that extra control with BGSA and CLDO_VDDP. Still, I have 3200 stable with geardown enabled.

I really wish they would tell us more about what's changed in each release.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I really wish they would tell us more about what's changed in each release.


They did about the 0902: it includes AGESA 1.0.0.6b (a newer version than the 1.0.0.6a we had until now).

But unless this release has BankGroupSwap, BankGroupSwapAlt and CLDO_VDDP available in some other menu than the empty AMD CBS, it can't improve the RAM stability I have with the 0810.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> They did about the 0902: it includes AGESA 1.0.0.6b (a newer version than the 1.0.0.6a we had until now).
> But unless this release has BankGroupSwap, BankGroupSwapAlt and CLDO_VDDP available in some other menu than the empty AMD CBS, it can't improve the RAM stability I have with the 0810.


Well, here's to hoping for CBS being enabled in next version, or for LuxxMod bios to enable it for them


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> They did about the 0902: it includes AGESA 1.0.0.6b (a newer version than the 1.0.0.6a we had until now).
> 
> But unless this release has BankGroupSwap, BankGroupSwapAlt and CLDO_VDDP available in some other menu than the empty AMD CBS, it can't improve the RAM stability I have with the 0810.


I'm afraid it doesn't - I may stay on it for the better cpu OC as I couldn't get any further than 3200 on my memory anyway with 0810


----------



## Keith Myers

Well I consider 0902 a success for me. I cannot explain for any reason why I am able to run 3.95 Ghz now on the same Vcore voltage I was running for 3.9 Ghz and YET the system is running 6° C. cooler at 50-70 watts less core dissipation. Memory is still at the 3200 CL14 Stilt's Fast memory setting. That didn't change except for losing the BankGroupSwap/Alt setting in the CBS menu.

I was never able to run stable past 3.9 Ghz before.


----------



## crakej

It seems the cpu requires less V now - mine used to work on this voltage until a few bioses ago.... and less temp here too. Notice also that VID voltages are now dynamic and voltdown to 0.4 when not loaded. I was so used to VID being fixed before now.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It seems the cpu requires less V now - mine used to work on this voltage until a few bioses ago.... and less temp here too. Notice also that VID voltages are now dynamic and voltdown to 0.4 when not loaded. I was so used to VID being fixed before now.


Yep, noticed that too. The VID voltage is not static at what was set as Vcore in the BIOS and travels down when C-states are activated when the system goes idle. This is different from any BIOS before.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I've tried some more to get stable at 4.05Ghz at 1.4v vcore.

Not stable even at LLC4 and definitely hotter. 75c against 70c...I can see the temperature rising rapidly compared to 4Ghz at 1.375 LLC3

Is bonkers how this chip needs so much vcore past 4Ghz.


----------



## crakej

I can boot at 4.1, but not for long - but i'm not willing to go as high as 1.4. V Happy with my 4GHz @ 1.369. Even with this power redution I still may go back to 0810 as it has the tools to help with faster memory....don't know yet. Having a look at the bios file today to see what I can learn.


----------



## mdrodge

902 seems ok to me. I'm hoping my 4.02ghz will be stable again. It is starting to feel like a distant memory or was it a dream.
So far so good.


----------



## komodikkio

Hi all,
I'm still on 0810 atm, but I've been able to install the new R1700 that i had back from the RMA.
I reverted the fan's airflow direction and reapplied the thermal compound (I noticed that the first time I applied too much of it).
With this new chip and the new installation/configuration, I've been able to run prime95's blend test for more than 14 hours without any error at [email protected] with llc5
This morning, after 12 hrs testing i reboot to check the bios and noticed that the CPB was enabled








So I disabled CPB and started again the prime95 session.
The stability test has obviously been warped by the CPB enabled option, but the temperature result it's great anyway!
As i will identify the best cpu oc configuration, i will start to work on the ram on also
Anyway, this new chip looks like a really lucky one.
I will update you later on the results.


----------



## figarro

How long did it take to receive the new CPU from AMD? I've sent mine a week ago, but still waiting for them to send the new one...


----------



## crakej

@Reous had modded the 0902 bios for us! http://www.overclock.net/t/1633955/bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-0902-1-asus-strix-x370-f-gaming-0810-2/190#post_26347461


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Well I consider 0902 a success for me. I cannot explain for any reason why I am able to run 3.95 Ghz now on the same Vcore voltage I was running for 3.9 Ghz and YET the system is running 6° C. cooler at 50-70 watts less core dissipation. Memory is still at the 3200 CL14 Stilt's Fast memory setting. That didn't change except for losing the BankGroupSwap/Alt setting in the CBS menu.
> 
> I was never able to run stable past 3.9 Ghz before.


Hmm you've got me interested.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> @Reous had modded the 0902 bios for us! http://www.overclock.net/t/1633955/bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-0902-1-asus-strix-x370-f-gaming-0810-2/190#post_26347461


I installed it ASAP and it works fine.

The required CPU voltage at each frequency got lower by about 0,025V.
That's an awesome improvement because the frequency can gain 50 MHz while keeping almost the same voltage.


----------



## crakej

I will install soon too. Reous says that p-state bug is fixed as well - fixed, but they still disable it! I've been really lucky in the amount of volts I was able to reduce on my cpu. I think I will stick with 4GHz and the lower temps, though might be worth trying out 4.05 @ 1.387...


----------



## inserf1

With 0810, stable @ 3.82 / 3066 (14, 16, 16, 16, 34) and boot-able with 3200 (16, 18, 18, 36 56) but not stable.

Tried the mod first, will try official 0902, but wasnt having anything, if i looked a DRAM timing, then no post*

*same as i get with RAM at 3200 with older BIOS'es, ie boot-able, bench-ible at 16, 18, 18, 36, 56, but if i slacken the timings, no post, its like there's a small window of a working range.

Been lurking for the last month, best to say thanks for this tread and the C6H thread for the info gained.

 

My stable (left)

And my not so stable (right) not sure how or where to try and stabilize this now....? if slacken CL or RC, or anything, it rarely post (does sometimes) SOC I've went upto 1.1v, RAM upto 1.45v


----------



## ZeNch

ohhhh wait! im not crazy! i test my pc the last night with 902 bios [email protected] and work fine for now (more than 8 hour of test, i try less vcore this night).
in 810 bios i use 1.281v
807 and 805 Bios i use 1.30v

Amazing!









Asus is in the good way.


----------



## barkaipe

What are the must have settings to have my 3200Mhz ram stable and have a little OC for my 1700 with the stock cooler?
I'm aiming for 3.7, 3.8Ghz.
What I know is a good start:

-setting up ram manually without DOCP
-turn off Core Performance Boost
-all phase settings to Extreme
-SOC 1.1v max
-Vcore 1.35 max, I guess 1.3 for the stock cooler is the top

Anything else? Should I use LLC? SHould I use offset or just set the Vcore for the desired value?
Should I test the ram first and then OC the CPU?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkaipe*
> 
> What are the must have settings to have my 3200Mhz ram stable and have a little OC for my 1700 with the stock cooler?
> I'm aiming for 3.7, 3.8Ghz.
> What I know is a good start:
> 
> -setting up ram manually without DOCP
> -turn off Core Performance Boost
> -all phase settings to Extreme
> -SOC 1.1v max
> -Vcore 1.35 max, I guess 1.3 for the stock cooler is the top
> 
> Anything else? Should I use LLC? SHould I use offset or just set the Vcore for the desired value?
> Should I test the ram first and then OC the CPU?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


i recommend oc your Ram or your cpu first (dont at the same time).

what ram have you?

for test ram memtest or hci
for test cpu IBT, Prime95, or encoding test.

for read sensors (voltage temperature etc) HWINFO64


----------



## barkaipe

I have Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200Mhz.
I think: CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkaipe*
> 
> I have Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200Mhz.
> I think: CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W


try to use a DOCP profile, set your SOC at 1.1, GearDown disabled and test.

if this dont is stable change SOC or Volate of your ram.

If your have cold boots upload image with thaiphoon burnes (software) screen.


----------



## sakae48

so, I bought Strix X370 since my Prime X370 has no definite answer when it will be back.. it seems like i'll keep the strix and sell that prime board.. nice to be able to discuss w y'all! see you next time


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> so, I bought Strix X370 since my Prime X370 has no definite answer when it will be back.. it seems like i'll keep the strix and sell that prime board.. nice to be able to discuss w y'all! see you next time


Good luck with Strix







Drop by sometimes and share how Strix works, how it OCs, how are the VRMs temps and so on


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Good luck with Strix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop by sometimes and share how Strix works, how it OCs, how are the VRMs temps and so on


sure








i have no problem with temperature readings on this board but strange, aida64 throws an error everytime i stress test it








it looks like a memory problem.

VRM temps runs about 61C on 3.75GHz 1.28v-ish
still trying to find out what the hell is going on here

eh.. nope.. i didn't stress the memory! un-ticked the cache stress and now it's stable. hmmm... interesting


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no problem with temperature readings on this board but strange, aida64 throws an error everytime i stress test it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like a memory problem.
> 
> VRM temps runs about 61C on 3.75GHz 1.28v-ish
> still trying to find out what the hell is going on here
> 
> eh.. nope.. i didn't stress the memory! un-ticked the cache stress and now it's stable. hmmm... interesting


Well, do you have an IR thermometer? This stupid board is "lying through it's sensors" about VRM temps and is happy to throttle when temps reach 58C or thereabout (it seems that it shows 1/2 of real VRM values). Anyway, when it shows 57C, IR shows up to 90C on the back of the board, so yeah, lying scumbag








So I'm interested if Strix is better, it has 6-phase power but better quality VRMs, maybe it actually helps some


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Well, do you have an IR thermometer? This stupid board is "lying through it's sensors" about VRM temps and is happy to throttle when temps reach 58C or thereabout (it seems that it shows 1/2 of real VRM values). Anyway, when it shows 57C, IR shows up to 90C on the back of the board, so yeah, lying scumbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm interested if Strix is better, it has 6-phase power but better quality VRMs, maybe it actually helps some


so, Strix actually got a better VRM? thought it was the exact same FETs! lmao
I have no IR thermometer but lemme use finger-o-meter









also, I forgot to see the back PCB. is it 3 phase with doubler or pure 6 phase?

-edit-

i regret doing so... it's hot enough to burn my finger! (i rarely cook / touching something hot)


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> so, Strix actually got a better VRM? thought it was the exact same FETs! lmao
> I have no IR thermometer but lemme use finger-o-meter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, I forgot to see the back PCB. is it 3 phase with doubler or pure 6 phase?


Its a full 6 phase.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Its a full 6 phase.


ooo nice! looks like 600kHz is definitely overkill for my usage then?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i regret doing so... it's hot enough to burn my finger! (i rarely cook / touching something hot)


Using a finger to touch a component that can easily reach temperatures above 100°C is not a very clever idea








The limit of our skin is around 50°


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Using a finger to touch a component that can easily reach temperatures above 100°C is not a very clever idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The limit of our skin is around 50°


i regret being that dumbo.. damn thing is hot!
is it possible i was overheating the VRMs? but i was running below 1.35V


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ooo nice! looks like 600kHz is definitely overkill for my usage then?


Check this VRM listing https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html - you can see that both boards have full 6 phases but Prime has CSD 87350 like CH VI Hero but Striv has IR3555 like CH VI Extreme. Beside Strix has BCLK generator - easier memory OC altogether at the cost of PCIEx drop from 3.0 to 2.0
Come to think about it I wonder why CH VI Hero has only 4 phases VRM...


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Check this VRM listing https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html - you can see that both boards have full 6 phases but Prime has CSD 87350 like CH VI Hero but Striv has IR3555 like CH VI Extreme. Beside Strix has BCLK generator - easier memory OC altogether at the cost of PCIEx drop from 3.0 to 2.0
> Come to think about it I wonder why CH VI Hero has only 4 phases VRM...


wow.. i'm impressed. it feels like asus is trying to kill prime series now. a few bucks more and you got the strix!
so, C6H and C6E were running on 4 phases.. it seems like they're trying to cram more FETs without changing the controller. it seems like the controller needs 2/4/6/8 output to work? 4+1(doubled)+2(doubled) might couldn't be done (mixing 2 half frequency on half timing each w/ full frequency might be not good?)


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> wow.. i'm impressed. it feels like asus is trying to kill prime series now. a few bucks more and you got the strix!
> so, C6H and C6E were running on 4 phases.. it seems like they're trying to cram more FETs without changing the controller. it seems like the controller needs 2/4/6/8 output to work? 4+1(doubled)+2(doubled) might couldn't be done (mixing 2 half frequency on half timing each w/ full frequency might be not good?)


If you want to learn more about how VRMs impact how boards work, look through some videos on this channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrwObTfqv8u1KO7Fgk-FXHQ - take a close look on Taichi video, it uses 6 phases doubled. Doubling means only that power potential increases, I mean that on each power phase, VRM are capable of providing twice as much power as if they were not doubled - the result is lower temperatures at the cost of slightly lower voltage quality (because of doubling). Efficiency is higher (as is power losses and heat generated) but it is of course worse then real 12 phases








CH VI uses doubled 4 phases - it is more power efficient (lower heat) then real 6 phases but has lower voltage quality then Prime X370 Pro in fact. Strix has 6 phases but better quality VRMs and for example Asrock Taichi has 6 real phases doubled, but VRM quality is comparable to Prime (the same CSD 87350 mosfets). From all X370 boards Taichi has the best quality VRM subsystem.


----------



## crakej

I've never seen my board throttle - what happens? Does multiplier change?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> If you want to learn more about how VRMs impact how boards work, look through some videos on this channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrwObTfqv8u1KO7Fgk-FXHQ - take a close look on Taichi video, it uses 6 phases doubled. Doubling means only that power potential increases, I mean that on each power phase, VRM are capable of providing twice as much power as if they were not doubled - the result is lower temperatures at the cost of slightly lower voltage quality (because of doubling). Efficiency is higher (as is power losses and heat generated) but it is of course worse then real 12 phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH VI uses doubled 4 phases - it is more power efficient (lower heat) then real 6 phases but has lower voltage quality then Prime X370 Pro in fact. Strix has 6 phases but better quality VRMs and for example Asrock Taichi has 6 real phases doubled, but VRM quality is comparable to Prime (the same CSD 87350 mosfets). From all X370 boards Taichi has the best quality VRM subsystem.


i know a bit about switch mode power supply.. i don't really know how to explain things









so, i got some errors on HwInfo. "CPU L0 Errors: 5"
and now just went 6. hmm... too much SOC voltage maybe?

-update-

yeah.. too much SOC voltage. turned down to 1.05 from 1.1v and errors gone


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've never seen my board throttle - what happens? Does multiplier change?


Yes, multiplier falls to 5X if I remember correctly, for a few seconds until VRMs cool down and then back to full speed (whatever is set by user).


----------



## weyburn

Yea reason why I bought this board was for the real 6phase vrm.

Also on a side note, was able to verify that on my 1600x I can get 4.0 at 1.356v, and it runs damn cool too. After 2 hours of p95 small test, hottest it got was 77.8, and during video games it stays around 45 and doesn't get above 50.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Definitely gonna have to re-do my tests.

3.80 @ 1.1820v
3.90 @ 1.2620v
3.95 @ 1.3125v
4.00 @ 1.356v 1.3625v
4.05 @ unknown
4.10 @ 1.4810v

im pretty damn happy, with these voltages I'm able to happily run my chip at 4.0 like i've always wanted to


----------



## komodikkio

Just an update after 12 more hours under prime95...
Also with CPB disabled, i was able to run 12h of blend test with 16 threads and no error
The oc setting were: 3,[email protected] LLC5, 0.95 vsoc, ram [email protected] (all auto)
I really can't belive I have this huge change... Maybe I'm missing something or setting something wrong on prime.
Need to reboot on linux and make some test on that side as well.
Will update you asap.

The shipping of the new cpu took something like 10 days.

EDIT: I'm now testing *[email protected]*. After 5 minutes it still didn't freeze. Am i dreaming?

Edit2: Damn, black screen after like 20/30 mins. I'm testing now *[email protected]*

p.s. I always oc with ZenStates, both on Win and Linux


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Definitely gonna have to re-do my tests.


Same problem here, since my upgrade to the (modded) bios 0902 that allows to lower the core voltage.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Same problem here, since my upgrade to the (modded) bios 0902 that allows to lower the core voltage.


in my cpu i can to down my vCore one step (0.00625v) no less.

i can undervolt others 0.00625 BUT its unstable (fail with more than 12 hours of prime).


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Same problem here, since my upgrade to the (modded) bios 0902 that allows to lower the core voltage.


Just for a peace of mind check power readings at the wall and verify temps with the same load, just to make sure that bios did not change labels instead of values








It is hard to believe that suddenly required voltages to reach stability has fallen so much...


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Just for a peace of mind check power readings at the wall and verify temps with the same load, just to make sure that bios did not change labels instead of values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that suddenly required voltages to reach stability has fallen so much...


You're right, I'll take the time to check this.

I'm too lazy to install back the bios 0810 then the modded 0902 to compare the displayed values, so I'll just measure the socket voltage and compare it to the HWiNFO core voltage.
As I've already done this test with an older bios, it should show which is really lower: the voltage or its displayed value.

The temperatures are not reliable enough, as the ambient temperature varies

Before I do this test, I have to find the right voltage my CPU needs to each frequency.
I was wrong by writing it could be lower by 0.025V. IBT went fine but an x265 encoding ended by a black screen (after several hours).
Now, I'm using a gap of 0.01875, still during an very long x265 encoding. It my computer is not crashed tomorrow, I'll switch to another stress tests.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> You're right, I'll take the time to check this.
> 
> I'm too lazy to install back the bios 0810 then the modded 0902 to compare the displayed values, so I'll just measure the socket voltage and compare it to the HWiNFO core voltage.
> As I've already done this test with an older bios, it should show which is really lower: the voltage or its displayed value.
> 
> The temperatures are not reliable enough, as the ambient temperature varies
> 
> Before I do this test, I have to find the right voltage my CPU needs to each frequency.
> I was wrong by writing it could be lower by 0.025V. IBT went fine but an x265 encoding ended by a black screen (after several hours).
> Now, I'm using a gap of 0.01875, still during an very long x265 encoding. It my computer is not crashed tomorrow, I'll switch to another stress tests.


let me know how this works, i don't have the equipment to do that. I decided to try dropping my voltage even lower to 1.344v, and so far after like 45min of P95 low test my system is stable, and htotest it's getting is 76c, which would be damn amazing if it's true.

also sadly i think at least one of my ram is having troubles. IBT keeps on getting errors when ever I overclock it, then if I downclock it, it takes longer for an error to occur. Also after keeping my computer on for a long time (sometimes day) my computer just shuts off randomly, and pressing the power button doesn't shut it off like it should if my cpu crashes, i have to use the PSU switch to shut it off, which makes me think it's my RAM causing this.

Does anyone have any solid test that tests only Ram that I can use to ensure stability of my ram?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> also sadly i think at least one of my ram is having troubles. IBT keeps on getting errors when ever I overclock it, then if I downclock it, it takes longer for an error to occur. Also after keeping my computer on for a long time (sometimes day) my computer just shuts off randomly, and pressing the power button doesn't shut it off like it should if my cpu crashes, i have to use the PSU switch to shut it off, which makes me think it's my RAM causing this.
> 
> Does anyone have any solid test that tests only Ram that I can use to ensure stability of my ram?


IBT is far from being the most efficient test for the RAM.

The best ones are:
- HCI Memtest:16 instances, each testing 880 MB)
- GSAT (Google StressAppTest): a more versatile but not less efficient stability test.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> IBT is far from being the most efficient test for the RAM.
> 
> The best ones are:
> - HCI Memtest:16 instances, each testing 880 MB)
> - GSAT (Google StressAppTest): a more versatile but not less efficient stability test.


yeah i know it isn't an efficient test for ram, but for some reason my ram is causing errors when I attempt to stress my CPU and won't ever let me finish tests, for some reason.

thanks for the tests!


----------



## crakej

I only use IBT for a quick and dirty test before using others.

My cpu used to run at this voltage! I can't remember which bios it was, but I remember having to increase my voltage after an update some time ago.....but don't quote me on that!


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I only use IBT for a quick and dirty test before using others.
> 
> My cpu used to run at this voltage! I can't remember which bios it was, but I remember having to increase my voltage after an update some time ago.....but don't quote me on that!


too late


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Yes, multiplier falls to 5X if I remember correctly, for a few seconds until VRMs cool down and then back to full speed (whatever is set by user).


Nope - never had that. I have had thermal shutdown at 116 Tctl (96 Tdie)


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Nope - never had that. I have had thermal shutdown at 116 Tctl (96 Tdie)


mat9v say over VRM temperature no of cpu tctl or tdie.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Nope - never had that. I have had thermal shutdown at 116 Tctl (96 Tdie)


I wonder what was your VRM temp at that time.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkaipe*
> 
> What are the must have settings to have my 3200Mhz ram stable and have a little OC for my 1700 with the stock cooler?
> I'm aiming for 3.7, 3.8Ghz.
> What I know is a good start:
> 
> -setting up ram manually without DOCP
> -turn off Core Performance Boost
> -all phase settings to Extreme
> -SOC 1.1v max
> -Vcore 1.35 max, I guess 1.3 for the stock cooler is the top
> 
> Anything else? Should I use LLC? SHould I use offset or just set the Vcore for the desired value?
> Should I test the ram first and then OC the CPU?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkaipe*
> 
> What are the must have settings to have my 3200Mhz ram stable and have a little OC for my 1700 with the stock cooler?
> I'm aiming for 3.7, 3.8Ghz.
> What I know is a good start:
> 
> -setting up ram manually without DOCP
> -turn off Core Performance Boost
> -all phase settings to Extreme
> -SOC 1.1v max
> -Vcore 1.35 max, I guess 1.3 for the stock cooler is the top
> 
> Anything else? Should I use LLC? SHould I use offset or just set the Vcore for the desired value?
> Should I test the ram first and then OC the CPU?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Definitely use LLC, LLC 5 seems to work best for most people. Try not to use offset. Offset for me worked terribly, setting manual voltages worked way better. Only issue is if you have the down clock glitch you're forced to use offset.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I wonder what was your VRM temp at that time.


Just had a look back and VRMs were being reported as 67 degrees when temps were that high......and I've never found them hot when I've opened her up, but then I didn't check every time.


----------



## MrPhilo

How 902 for RAM?

Can see that it uses less voltage for overclock atm compared to previous so probably would flash it just for that


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Definitely use LLC, LLC 5 seems to work best for most people. Try not to use offset. Offset for me worked terribly, setting manual voltages worked way better. Only issue is if you have the down clock glitch you're forced to use offset.


LLC5 is a terrible recommendation if you have any pity for your electronics. Your ringing way above Vref is you're using LLC5. LLC2 is a more appropriate setting.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> LLC5 is a terrible recommendation if you have any pity for your electronics. Your ringing way above Vref is you're using LLC5. LLC2 is a more appropriate setting.


Your evidence?

There has been much testing by some on this thread regarding LLC and no one found any proof that it does any harm.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Your evidence?
> 
> There has been much testing by some on this thread regarding LLC and no one found any proof that it does any harm.


The "LLC settings on C6H" section of the Ryzen essentials thread about halfway down the first post. Raja addressed it directly.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db#

Edit: All I'm doing is regurgitating what Raja said. I am in no way an electrical engineering expert. However, I did want to note that a certified EE _did_ note that LLC5 has the potential to increase wear.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> LLC5 is a terrible recommendation if you have any pity for your electronics. Your ringing way above Vref is you're using LLC5. LLC2 is a more appropriate setting.


what do you mean?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> The "LLC settings on C6H" section of the Ryzen essentials thread about halfway down the first post. Raja addressed it directly.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db#
> 
> Edit: All I'm doing is regurgitating what Raja said. I am in no way an electrical engineering expert. However, I did want to note that a certified EE _did_ note that LLC5 has the potential to increase wear.


Yes, I have read that one. The alternative in STABLE VOLTAGES to [email protected]@LLC5 is [email protected]@LLC1 - which one exactly is better? The first one will jump by about 60mV to 1.4375V on transient load change and the other will stay on or below 1.4375V - neither will in fact reach higher "final" voltage and they will both hover around 1.375V on load - so no advantage in power consumption, no change in max voltage supplied to CPU, the LLC1 version will have higher idle voltage on light fluctuating load. I don't see much of a difference.
Raja compared LL1 and LL5 resulting voltages from the same base, set in bios, voltage, he did not take into account that LLC1 will in fact require rising base voltage to secure stability.
He also states: "With an LLC of 5, if VID is set to 1.40V in UEFI (manual), you'll see load voltages in the ballpark of 1.45V" - does that mean that 1.45V would be a peak voltage or stable load voltage? Because if it is the stable load voltage then I have to disagree - with forced voltage in bios, SVI2 TFN sensor reports exactly what I have set in bios under load at LLC5, not 50mV higher.


----------



## naz2

the real question is why would you run your chip at ~1.4v for a 100mhz boost?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> The "LLC settings on C6H" section of the Ryzen essentials thread about halfway down the first post. Raja addressed it directly.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db#
> 
> Edit: All I'm doing is regurgitating what Raja said. I am in no way an electrical engineering expert. However, I did want to note that a certified EE _did_ note that LLC5 has the potential to increase wear.


i recommend LLC 5 but if people dont like this, the other way is set LLC 3 or 4, no less.

In LLC1 vrm/mosfet run better... but your processor obtain MUCH voltage in idle.

Other solution is a low noise fan cooling VRM direct. (low 10c or 15c aprox.)


This table is a test of... i dont know xD (Lermite?) haha sorry i dont remember.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i recommend LLC 5 but if people dont like this, the other way is set LLC 3 or 4, no less.
> 
> In LLC1 vrm/mosfet run better... but your processor obtain MUCH voltage in idle.
> 
> Other solution is a low noise fan cooling VRM direct. (low 10c or 15c aprox.)
> 
> 
> This table is a test of... i dont know xD (Lermite?) haha sorry i dont remember.


Well the head engineer at AMD recommends otherwise. He says use 1 or 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> what do you mean?


I mean that with LLC5, once CPU load is removed the voltage will spike above your set voltage. It's like driving over a hill with your throttle at 75%, going 70mph, and getting over the hill and keeping your throttle at 75% but accelerating to like, 80mph.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Yes, I have read that one. The alternative in STABLE VOLTAGES to [email protected]@LLC5 is [email protected]@LLC1 - which one exactly is better? The first one will jump by about 60mV to 1.4375V on transient load change and the other will stay on or below 1.4375V - neither will in fact reach higher "final" voltage and they will both hover around 1.375V on load - so no advantage in power consumption, no change in max voltage supplied to CPU, the LLC1 version will have higher idle voltage on light fluctuating load. I don't see much of a difference.
> Raja compared LL1 and LL5 resulting voltages from the same base, set in bios, voltage, he did not take into account that LLC1 will in fact require rising base voltage to secure stability.
> He also states: "With an LLC of 5, if VID is set to 1.40V in UEFI (manual), you'll see load voltages in the ballpark of 1.45V" - does that mean that 1.45V would be a peak voltage or stable load voltage? Because if it is the stable load voltage then I have to disagree - with forced voltage in bios, SVI2 TFN sensor reports exactly what I have set in bios under load at LLC5, not 50mV higher.






I see your point, but let me add some points. I assume it's stable load voltage since he then goes on to say it will spike to 1.47. That's an overvoltage of .07v, which is fairly significant. With LLC2 my droop is .05v UNDER, and in all cases I know that I am not doing damage to the chip. That's why it is better. It's better because you're operating on based on the fact that it will "stay on or *below*".


----------



## crakej

VID is now dynamic in 0902 and you can see the cores are not getting (in my case) any more than 1.350 (VID) just above idle, but when it really has nothing to do, VID voltages go as low as 0.4. - NEVER as high as voltage reported at SVI2. - 1.369v


----------



## LuckyImperial

I'm not here to argue what settings you guys use. I'm just pointing something out that Raja said. Set whatever LLC you want.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Well the head engineer at AMD recommends otherwise. He says use 1 or 2


On the other hand that's what an engineer from AMD would say about MOBOs LLCs to be cautious cause honestly he has no real control on what manufacturers do. That statement was just generic. Ryzen MOBOs comes with crappy and great VRMs


----------



## crakej

Also this board is sufficiently different from the CH6.

I was only pointing out that for many of us, and with substantial testing to back it up, have found that this board works well with LLC5. Anyway, aren't dangerous settings in the bios marked either yellow (warning), or purple (very risky) - and LLC is not marked like this at all.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Also this board is sufficiently different from the CH6.
> 
> I was only pointing out that for many of us, and with substantial testing to back it up, have found that this board works well with LLC5. Anyway, aren't dangerous settings in the bios marked either yellow (warning), or purple (very risky) - and LLC is not marked like this at all.


yeah exactly.

LLC 5 on my MSI board ended up over volting the hell out of everything, and I ended up bringing it back to LLC 3 to keep things stead, on this board LLC5 is acting more like LLC3 on my other board.

Honestly I'm so happy I switched to this board, my old MSI board I couldn't even get to 4.0 because it couldn't pull the power it needed for me to stress test it enough to be sure I had a stable overclock. Then here I am running 4.0 @1.35v on this board. Honestly, this board has a great VRM and will deal with power much better than any average board.

I'm no expert, but from what I've been learning slowly that's what I got out of it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Allright. So I'm fairly stable now at 4.05 and 1.4v at LLC4 (vdroop 1.38v)

SOC 1.125 LLC3

Phase Extreme

Current 120%

25 IBT AVX standard passed.

Avg temp 71c Peak 78 (brief peak) avg from HWinfo 68c

CB15 Score 1812

500Mhz per core is a very welcome bump in performance in an audio DAW test.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Allright. So I'm fairly stable now at 4.05 and 1.4v at LLC4 (vdroop 1.38v)
> 
> SOC 1.125 LLC3
> 
> Phase Extreme
> 
> Current 120%
> 
> 25 IBT AVX standard passed.
> 
> Avg temp 71c Peak 78 (brief peak) avg from HWinfo 68c
> 
> CB15 Score 1812
> 
> 500Mhz per core is a very welcome bump in performance in an audio DAW test.


nice to hear


----------



## weyburn

Honestly I don't think the MOBO is reading temps incorrectly. Ran my stress test at 3.9 and it didn't even break 70c once in over 2 hours.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm realling loving these low voltages, making things feel real good!


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Well the head engineer at AMD recommends otherwise. He says use 1 or 2.
> I mean that with LLC5, once CPU load is removed the voltage will spike above your set voltage. It's like driving over a hill with your throttle at 75%, going 70mph, and getting over the hill and keeping your throttle at 75% but accelerating to like, 80mph.
> 
> I see your point, but let me add some points. I assume it's stable load voltage since he then goes on to say it will spike to 1.47. That's an overvoltage of .07v, which is fairly significant. With LLC2 my droop is .05v UNDER, and in all cases I know that I am not doing damage to the chip. That's why it is better. It's better because you're operating on based on the fact that it will "stay on or *below*".


No way around that. You can assume that it is a stable voltage but in reality it is not stable, otherwise none of us would go from LLC1 up to LLC5 just to get stable.
There are two main "types" of stability you can find:
1. stability under high constant load - this requires resulting voltage as in SVI2 TFN to be at some target voltage that we can test for, since it is constant, there are no transitions and no spikes and consequently no danger of even very short overvolt. Let's say that my CPU is stable at 1.375V at 4Ghz. To get that voltage on SVI2 TFN I have to set 1.375V in bios and combine it with LLC5 or I can go for LLC1 and set maybe 1.45V in bios.
2. In the case of fluctuating load - this is a typical way that computer operates when CPU increases frequency (because of the way the VRM operates) there is a brief time that that voltage dips below specification on the start of the load increase, then the power production of VRMs catch up, the load continues and at some point ends - this is the place where you have a overvolt spike because VRMs are still producing a lot of power while CPU is no longer needing it - so you get a spike to let's say 1.45V from my set 1.375V. But the CPU at this moment is not working, transistors in it are mostly idle, they are not switching at the high frequency, the power is not flowing through them, so the damage that would cause is insignificant. This all happens at LLC5. On the contrary in LLC1 you can't prevent vdroop (both types of it) so if you would set 1.375V at LLC1 on start of the load voltage would drop to say 1.3V that at 4Ghz is just not stable - you get a black screen or an error or whatever. So you have to increase starting voltage until you get stability even during load changes. It just so happens that in most cases it requires increasing this base voltage right up to 1.45V.
Wow, so you got no advantage from lowering LLC because the real stable voltage for your CPU is still 1.375V, no matter what LLC level you select.

All this sounds great that you get stability at LLC2 with vdroop of 0.05V - but you pay the proce of always having voltage this 0.05V higher, no matter the cpu is loaded or idle because silicon simply requires set voltage to be stable, no way around it and whatever way you provide it is up to you. On your own try to set LLC5 and decrease your base voltage - you will stil get stability and wow, you have a low voltage CPU now (with spikes to your previous voltage now).


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Honestly I don't think the MOBO is reading temps incorrectly. Ran my stress test at 3.9 and it didn't even break 70c once in over 2 hours.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm realling loving these low voltages, making things feel real good!


I'm going to disagree. I think the mobo is reporting all temps correctly. I get the same exact reported temps as my IR temp gun on the CPU socket, VRM, PCH and mobo sensor.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I'm going to disagree. I think the mobo is reporting all temps correctly. I get the same exact reported temps as my IR temp gun on the CPU socket, VRM, PCH and mobo sensor.


Afaik the VRMs has only one Sensor reported (i get 4 VRM in HWInfo, but all show the same Temp). So maybe HWinfo shows the one that is placed at the APU VRM, while the CPU ones getting much hotter?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Afaik the VRMs has only one Sensor reported (i get 4 VRM in HWInfo, but all show the same Temp). So maybe HWinfo shows the one that is placed at the APU VRM, while the CPU ones getting much hotter?


I mostly use the reporting from SIV which shows exactly the temps I've mentioned and labels them correctly. No confusion as with HwInfo64. I get the hottest temp reading from the IR gun on the VRM bank that has been identified as belonging to the CPU.


----------



## Lermite

*About the VRM temps:*

In HWiNFO, Temperatures 3, 4, 5 and 6 are supposed to come from the VRM (or rather sensors on them).
But the read values remain far below the real ones.
While I was doing a stress test at 3,9 Ghz and 1.30625 V with LLC 5, the highest VRM temperature displayed by HWiNFO was 73°C but at the same time, I read more than 100°C on the back of the board with a IR thermometer, despite the board was between the area pointed by the thermometer and the VRM.

Now, I know the VRM real temperatures may be much higher than the displayed ones.

*About the LLC:*

My oscilloscope is cheap, perhaps too cheap to catch the socket voltage transient peaks but I doubt I missed them after all my attempts to catch them.
Perhaps the Prime core voltage sends no significant transient peak to the CPU.
But as I didn't test every ways to load a CPU and I can't measure anything from inside the VRM, the best way to keep everything safe with LLC 5 is to keep the set voltage below 1,35V.

Mine even remains below 1,27V, because higher values are not worth the tiny gain or performance in regard of the cost of consumption, temperatures, fans noise and perhaps some components life span.
In fact, my limit is 0,04V to gain 100 Mhz.
This set my maximum frequency at 3,85V despite my 1700 could run at 4.0 Ghz but with ~1,4V.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I guess that R7 would also increase VRM loads and temps with it, with my 1600x at 40.25 and a bit under 1.4v (max) in HWInfo shows approximately same temps as finger-o-meter, never over 40c. Stable only with Llc5 and voltages stay at x.00x.


----------



## mat9v

So I flashed 902 and.... there is no change in voltage "headroom" - I can get stable 4Ghz at 1.375V and not a single mV lower, just like on 810. Still can't get 3066 to work correctly and have to live with 2933. No change in power consumption in my case and I had to lower my memory timings a bit, that were very tight on 810 (but then again I'm not 100% sure they were stable to begin with, so not bashing 902 here).


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> So I flashed 902 and.... there is no change in voltage "headroom"...


I have to agree.

Firstly, I claimed I might lower my core voltage by 0.025 V but I was wrong.
IBT found no error but a common use (x265 encoding, several lighters apps running, GTA V,...) but I ended by get black screen crashes.
I reduced the voltage gap until 0.00625 V, that looks stable until now, but it won't be sure before tomorrow.

The voltages I had with the bios 0810 have been set a while ago, with a much older bios.
So perhaps I might lower them much sooner than the 0902 availability.

Finally and globally, the 0902 looks like it brings no benefit to my computer, but it also does not worsen anything.

My updated voltages:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## spyshagg

As I posted earlier, My board VRM throttles quite hard when IBT set to test 32GB (cpu multi down to 5x) @ simply 4ghz 1.337v (SVI2 TFN)

The 140mm fan I put on top needs to be @ full speed for it to handle the 4ghz OC. Half speed = throttles.

I have not yet checked the thermal contact between the vrm and the heatsink. But from finger touch, when it throttles the HS is not much more above ~60ºc.

This boards VRM's might be considered good, but something is wrong in my board or maybe nobody stress tests IBT with 32Gigs to see it happen.


----------



## crakej

I'm pretty sure that under-volting in some conditions can cause unwanted heat as well....

Again - i've *never* experienced throttling - only thermal cut-out. I will try IBT with 16GB (don't have 32GB) later see what happens and report back

I'm going to install 0902 modded bios (thanks Reous!) so I can have my BGS/BGSA back, then I can make proper comparison with 0810.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> As I posted earlier, My board VRM throttles quite hard when IBT set to test 32GB (cpu multi down to 5x) @ simply 4ghz 1.337v (SVI2 TFN)
> 
> The 140mm fan I put on top needs to be @ full speed for it to handle the 4ghz OC. Half speed = throttles.
> 
> I have not yet checked the thermal contact between the vrm and the heatsink. But from finger touch, when it throttles the HS is not much more above ~60ºc.
> 
> This boards VRM's might be considered good, but something is wrong in my board or maybe nobody stress tests IBT with 32Gigs to see it happen.


Lowest LLC can low your temperatures in VRM. But you need more vCore.
change of thermal pad its good idea (11w/mk







) but your loose the warranty if the service see this.

i have this problem with GA990FXA-UD3 v4.0 (and this version have nice heatsink than olders XD)

This points help me (not at all):
-Low LLC (more voltage obviously)
-Fan for VRM (8cm high pressure)

in this board have more settings, phases in extreme/optimal etc... but in stress your phases need extreme setting (all on).
other setting is power duty control, i use T. Probe but i dont test other and not test his temperature impact.
Switching frequency (i dont test other and not test his temperature impact.) but your options:
"auto" "manual" i dont know what frequency set auto setting but in manual you can change this "300 to 600hz" and less values if you have stability is better i believe

Repeat i dont test all settings (and his impact) but all is related to VRM .

you need much hours xD


----------



## mdrodge

My vrm was also very hot and that heat was conducting to all the nearby components until i put little aluminium heat sinks on the chokes and caps and anywhere else i could put them.

I also have a small heat sink and a old (style but new) cpu fan on the back of the board as well as a small fan on the front of the vrm.

All that allows me to push the vrm as hard as it sounds like you are but the fans are at %20 and silent.


----------



## mdrodge

The whole area is actually cold now to the touch now and my pch is the thing I'm looking at cooling next.

I would really love some custom water blocks.

That would be so much nicer.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I'm going to disagree. I think the mobo is reporting all temps correctly. I get the same exact reported temps as my IR temp gun on the CPU socket, VRM, PCH and mobo sensor.


so you agree with me? ;p


----------



## mdrodge

I think the software will report correctly (mostly). It said i was at 75 ish on the motherboard once or twice in the early days and I've had 65 ish out of the pch at times.

I think it runs hot.
For me it never throttled but i guess it could.
I think a vrm is still ok up to 125c but i didn't want the heat warming up my system.

I just wanted to share what i did to cool that area


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrodge*
> 
> I think the software will report correctly (mostly). It said i was at 75 ish on the motherboard once or twice in the early days and I've had 65 ish out of the pch at times.
> 
> I think it runs hot.
> For me it never throttled but i guess it could.
> I think a vrm is still ok up to 125c but i didn't want the heat warming up my system.
> 
> I just wanted to share what i did to cool that area


When mine throttles the Temps 3-4-5-6 never read above 61ºc. I had it throttle with 57ºc once. Like I said before, this only happens when pushing IBT to the 32GB max memory. When limiting the test to 8GB it never throttles.

Thats why I said maybe you guys never had it happen because maybe none have tested all their memory in IBT, maybe.


----------



## mdrodge

1.337v @ 4ghz I'm guessing that is llc5?

What is the peak voltage at load? (If so you could still be hitting 1.5v at load)

If you're running llc5 then this could explain a lot.

I am starting to favour 1.4v with llc4 instead (i might even be able to drop that a bit in 0902 bios)

I think llc5 puts to much stress on the vrm and gives to much range in voltage.

Llc is supposed to stop vdroop but llc5 will make it go the other way.

I don't believe that your cpu will run 4ghz properly at 1.33v unless it's very different from my 1800x


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrodge*
> 
> 1.337v @ 4ghz I'm guessing that is llc5?
> 
> What is the peak voltage at load? (If so you could still be hitting 1.5v at load)
> 
> If you're running llc5 then this could explain a lot.
> 
> I am starting to favour 1.4v with llc4 instead (i might even be able to drop that a bit in 0902 bios)
> 
> I think llc5 puts to much stress on the vrm and gives to much range in voltage.
> 
> Llc is supposed to stop vdroop but llc5 will make it go the other way.
> 
> I don't believe that your cpu will run 4ghz properly at 1.33v unless it's very different from my 1800x


No, 1.337v is the voltage read by SVI2 TFN (after vdroop). My setting is LLC2 with 1.418v if I recall correctly.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> No, 1.337v is the voltage read by SVI2 TFN (after vdroop). My setting is LLC2 with 1.418v if I recall correctly.


Try LLC3 and around 1.375v

Such a vdroop with LLC2 is bad...specially if you need to set 1.418v as your initial vcore.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrodge*
> 
> 1.337v @ 4ghz I'm guessing that is llc5?
> 
> What is the peak voltage at load? (If so you could still be hitting 1.5v at load)
> 
> If you're running llc5 then this could explain a lot.
> 
> I am starting to favour 1.4v with llc4 instead (i might even be able to drop that a bit in 0902 bios)
> 
> I think llc5 puts to much stress on the vrm and gives to much range in voltage.
> 
> Llc is supposed to stop vdroop but llc5 will make it go the other way.
> 
> I don't believe that your cpu will run 4ghz properly at 1.33v unless it's very different from my 1800x


normally on other mobos higher LLC will overvolt the CPU, but on this mobo my sensors say LLC5 keeps it completely stable. my voltage doesn't change at all. IDK if I shouldn't trust those sensors or anything, but i don't see any range in voltage some seem to bring up as an issue here.


----------



## Keith Myers

I just measured again with the IR temp gun on the backside of the mobo right at the corner of the "L" pattern of mosfets. That is the highest reading point. The temp right after I pulled the side panel off was 71° C. That dropped quickly with the cover off. My system is always at steady state heat soak since it is always on crunching SETI distributed computing. I've never seen any temps even close to 100° C. on the VRM's. Might have something to do with my old trick of having a 40mm fan pointing at the back of the CPU socket as I learned with my FX systems.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I just measured again with the IR temp gun on the backside of the mobo right at the corner of the "L" pattern of mosfets. That is the highest reading point. The temp right after I pulled the side panel off was 71° C. That dropped quickly with the cover off. My system is always at steady state heat soak since it is always on crunching SETI distributed computing. I've never seen any temps even close to 100° C. on the VRM's. Might have something to do with my old trick of having a 40mm fan pointing at the back of the CPU socket as I learned with my FX systems.


aimed how? and pulling air out or pushing air onto it?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> aimed how? and pulling air out or pushing air onto it?


I use the double-sided foam tape to perch the 40mm fans above the back of the CPU socket with about a half inch gap to allow proper air flow with a slight angle upward since heat rises. All CPU socket fans are in push.

That probably also helps the back of the VRM's since the airflow is in their direction.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Just for a peace of mind check power readings at the wall and verify temps with the same load, just to make sure that bios did not change labels instead of values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that suddenly required voltages to reach stability has fallen so much...


I did the test.
My 1700 was set at 3.9 Ghz with 1.3V and LLC 5, with the modded version of the bios 0902.

Thanks to the LLC 5, the Core Voltage (VDI2 TFN) in HWiNFO remains perfectly still, always 1,30000V regardless the CPU load.
So I didn't even take the time to capture the boring HWiNFO curve of the core voltage: it's 1,3V no matter what.

I measured the core voltage from the socket while the CPU was idle, them loaded by P95 small FFTs, then idle again:










This shows the core voltage is not tricked by the bios 0902.
The displayed value by HWiNFO looks perfectly accurate, at least the closest to the real one.


----------



## quisp65

Ryzen 1700
Asus mobo Prime x370-Pro
32 Gig Corsair Vengeance 2x 16gb

Having black screen crashes that happen randomly about once a week on stock speeds. Have swapped power supply, updated drivers & tried numerous bios, ran stress tests & memory checkers & flipped memory slots.

Am stuck now because any further replacing would involve buying new parts to rule stuff out.

The only thing I can think of now would be to try one memory stick instead of my two? I'm not expecting much here....

or.... would raising CPU voltage a hair make sense in a non-overclock? I've heard black screen crashes can sometimes mean not enough power to cpu....


----------



## mdrodge

Some people are talking about the other voltage display. I think it's vcore in hwmonitor and the ASUS suite software seems to display that voltage to, is this voltage you measured by using tools or software???


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrodge*
> 
> Some people are talking about the other voltage display. I think it's vcore in hwmonitor and the ASUS suite software seems to display that voltage to, is this voltage you measured by using tools or software???


the correct sensor is SVI (cpu sensor) this appear in hwinfo64 software.


----------



## mdrodge

Anyone attempting 4.1ghz on 1800x in this bios??


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Just for a peace of mind check power readings at the wall and verify temps with the same load, just to make sure that bios did not change labels instead of values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that suddenly required voltages to reach stability has fallen so much...
> 
> 
> 
> I did the test.
> My 1700 was set at 3.9 Ghz with 1.3V and LLC 5, with the modded version of the bios 0902.
> 
> Thanks to the LLC 5, the Core Voltage (VDI2 TFN) in HWiNFO remains perfectly still, always 1,30000V regardless the CPU load.
> So I didn't even take the time to capture the boring HWiNFO curve of the core voltage: it's 1,3V no matter what.
> 
> I measured the core voltage from the socket while the CPU was idle, them loaded by P95 small FFTs, then idle again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the core voltage is not tricked by the bios 0902.
> The displayed value by HWiNFO looks perfectly accurate, at least the closest to the real one.
Click to expand...

What is the resolution of your scope though? I think the spikes/dips from loading/unloading only last nanoseconds or maybe fractions of a nanosecond.


----------



## Keith Myers

The preferred and most accurate sensor readings are the HwInfo SVI2 sensors. The sensors in HWMonitor and the AI suite are from the motherboard embedded EC controller and are only measuring by secondary source. The SVI2 sensors are direct from the applied VRM voltage sources.


----------



## Keith Myers

True. He said his scope isn't the fanciest. He would have to expand the timebase at the leading and trailing edges to look for over/under shoot.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quisp65*
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> Asus mobo Prime x370-Pro
> 32 Gig Corsair Vengeance 2x 16gb
> 
> Having black screen crashes that happen randomly about once a week on stock speeds. Have swapped power supply, updated drivers & tried numerous bios, ran stress tests & memory checkers & flipped memory slots.
> 
> Am stuck now because any further replacing would involve buying new parts to rule stuff out.
> 
> The only thing I can think of now would be to try one memory stick instead of my two? I'm not expecting much here....
> 
> or.... would raising CPU voltage a hair make sense in a non-overclock? I've heard black screen crashes can sometimes mean not enough power to cpu....


i think i'm having the same crashes as you. I've tried to pinpoint the exact reason, but it somewhat recently started. i've tried testing my ram, testing my cpu etc, but nothing's coming out as a positive. I almost feel like it might be a problem in the bios, but i don't have the money or resources to replace or analyze further to figure out what's happening.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quisp65*
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> Asus mobo Prime x370-Pro
> 32 Gig Corsair Vengeance 2x 16gb
> 
> Having black screen crashes that happen randomly about once a week on stock speeds. Have swapped power supply, updated drivers & tried numerous bios, ran stress tests & memory checkers & flipped memory slots.
> 
> Am stuck now because any further replacing would involve buying new parts to rule stuff out.
> 
> The only thing I can think of now would be to try one memory stick instead of my two? I'm not expecting much here....
> 
> or.... would raising CPU voltage a hair make sense in a non-overclock? I've heard black screen crashes can sometimes mean not enough power to cpu....


Black screens have always been dealt with by raising CPU voltage in the majority of cases referenced in this thread. Forget about "what should be stock" stability. Just deal with the direct issue - not enough Vcore.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> What is the resolution of your scope though? I think the spikes/dips from loading/unloading only last nanoseconds or maybe fractions of a nanosecond.


This curve does not come from an oscilloscope but from a USB multimeter, an Uni-t UT71A
It got one value per second so it can't show any fast peak, but its was not the purpose of this test.

My oscilloscope, the one I already used to test the LLC, is a DSO-2090, a pretty cheap one but its smaller time scale is 4 ns/div so it's should be fast enough to catch a harmful transient peak on the socket voltage.

I still can try to catch these peaks again and provide more video captures of these attempts, but I personally don't care about these peaks because even if they add temporarily 0.07V to the core voltage, mine would only reach up to 1,33V because it's almost always set below 1,26V.


----------



## bardacuda

Actually that's probably good enough that it would have caught a spike. I think I was wrong about the spikes being in the nanosecond range...it's probably more in the 100ns or µs range because it would be related to the switching frequency.

Not sure exactly how that works...but say it took between ¼ cycle and 2 cycles at 300 - 600 kHz to suppress the spike, then the spike would be in the 400ns - 6.7µs range for example. Maybe someone more knowledgeable could chime in on that.


----------



## Keith Myers

The switching frequency of the VRM buck converter has nothing to do with any supposed over/under shoot with reference to where a scope needs to capture on the leading or trailing edge of the trace. If you changed the switching frequency from stock 300 kHz to 600 kHz in the BIOS, it would not have any effect on whether there would be overshoot based on LLC level. The switch frequency has more to do with the smoothing of the supply and the instantaneous level of available current.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quisp65*
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> Asus mobo Prime x370-Pro
> 32 Gig Corsair Vengeance 2x 16gb
> 
> Having black screen crashes that happen randomly about once a week on stock speeds. Have swapped power supply, updated drivers & tried numerous bios, ran stress tests & memory checkers & flipped memory slots.
> 
> Am stuck now because any further replacing would involve buying new parts to rule stuff out.
> 
> The only thing I can think of now would be to try one memory stick instead of my two? I'm not expecting much here....
> 
> or.... would raising CPU voltage a hair make sense in a non-overclock? I've heard black screen crashes can sometimes mean not enough power to cpu....


What you need is to set it to LLC3.

Your 1700 perhaps needs a tad more vcore (yes, even or stock speed) so 1.36v or 1.37v will not hurt the system at all.


----------



## Keith Myers

Just to expound on what is really going on with Load Level Compensation. What it is about is based on control theory and how we set up the VRMs to deliver the target voltage by changing load resistance to achieve a critically damped system. Not an overdamped system that rises slowly to the target value but allows for significant Vdroop, nor an underdamped system that rises rapidly to the target value but overshoots to a larger value than desired but allows severe ringing of the target value before settling to the desired value. This is what causes the overvoltage. This ringing can happen on the rising edge or trailing edge of the system as the current loads and unloads. To see the ringing, you need to have your scope trace capture the couple of µs of leading and trailing edges of the CPU VRM voltage at the back of the socket.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrodge*
> 
> Anyone attempting 4.1ghz on 1800x in this bios??


I did...and not even 1.425v at LLC4 worked. I'm not willing to cross that threshold into 1.44 territory.

I ended stable at 4.05Ghz at 1.4


----------



## weyburn

Well 7 hours past on p95 blender test, gonna run it all night and tomorrow to get 24 hours clocked. Hottest peak was 77.5, with average temps of 72, which is great cuz I'm gonna be upgrading my case fans for better cooling soon once the fans I one come into stock. Can't wait to confirm my overclock at 4.0, this new bios makes me so happy









This is what I expected out of this platform from the start, I'm happy I finally was able to get what I wanted out of it.

I was running tests yesterday and I'm able to get my 3.9 at 1.25v to not go above 70c at full load.

I'm just absolutely loving my chip and mobo right now, hell my whole rig.


----------



## Keith Myers

Congrats on your new best OC Weyburn. I just want to point out what might be stable for a single workload type like P95, OCCT, Aida or whatever the app du jour ..... might not be stable under a realistic, everyday and multiple application workload. This is what I have found at least in my case. I have passed single app stability tests for over 24 hours but failed under my varying distributed computing workload with several apps running at the same time and vying for the limited resources of my Ryzen system. It all of course depends on what you want to do with your system and your requirements are not the same as mine obviously. I have always needed to back down a couple of notches from my tested maximum performance to find the stable setpoint for my workload. YMMV.


----------



## 180sxboosting

Also having black screen crashes!!!!! Monitors go black but pc stays powered on with fans running etc. Can't power down pc even when holding power button for 5+ seconds so I switch power supply off. This was after copying all my previous bios settings across to 0902. Because of this I reset my bios to default settings and just changed RAM + O/C basic settings and left most other settings at default and now I have not had a black screen crash for a couple of days.

On another note, 0902 fixes the multiplier bug. Great I thought until I couldn't get any better O/C results using set Vcore vs offset. I need to push over 1.4V (load) to get 3.9ghz.

Stableish now @ 3.85ghz @ 1.375 (load).


----------



## ceaton88

The latest BIOS has rectified the clock down glitch when overclocking using the manual option on my 1600X.

I can now set my volts correctly.

4ghz @ 1.35v - shows 1.356v in HWINFO
SOC @ 1.1
Phases set to extreme and LLC 5 for both CPU and SOC.

Temps stay under 60 whilst gaming which is awesome with a Noctua DH-14.

I haven't changed any other settings in BIOS for the overclock so I think XFR is still active - but doesn't seem to upset stability.

I may even try lower voltage tonight to see what I can get away with


----------



## ceaton88

Its interesting people are commenting about random black screen crashes.

I didn't have this once using an offset overclock however since manual now works I had this for the first time yesterday which was bizarre, using same overclocking values


----------



## MishelLngelo

I have those black screen crashes only when lowering peak voltage too low. Actually it just black screens but doesn't die all together, sound is for instance still on, disks activity is still present but windows would not shut down so they are not fully running.


----------



## Wolf114

A new BIOS is out ,PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0902
Update AGESA 1.0.0.6B has any one tryed it .


----------



## makatech

Asus Prime 370X, 1600X cpu, Corsair LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 SK Hyzen memories.

Have been running my memory stable at 3066MHz using d.o.c.p, procODT = 53.3, DRAM = 1.375, SoC = 1.1, all other settings stock and not overclocking cpu. It's passing HCI memtest for hours and all benchmarks I have tried so far.

*My issue:* _I have some very, very confusing *sporadic* issues with coldboots._

My system will run stable _for days_ including warmboots and coldboots but then suddenly after some days I will get error beep at coldboot (two beeps). Good thing is that it won't reset my system though (back to 2133Mhz) and it still boots up my system using 3066MHz setting without interaction. Maybe I can just ignore this annoying doublebeep at coldboot every third or second day.

Since yesterday I am running SoC in auto, not sure if this will help but it boot (probably not).

These, very, very sporadic coldboot issues are confusing me a lot though, any advices would be highly welcome.

I'm aware of I am pushing my CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 SK Hyzen memories though, not sure how many being able to run these SK Hyzen memories stable at 3066MHz or higher? ;-) Reaching 99,999999% stability is kind of frustrating though.

Maybe I should run them in slightly lower speed and relax or simply buy more expensive ones.

Also not sure if sporadic coold boot issue is problem with motherboard, memories or the combination.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolf114*
> 
> A new BIOS is out ,PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0902
> Update AGESA 1.0.0.6B has any one tryed it .


Yes, couple of days now, it's OK loosing some settings comparing to 0810 but seems to allow some lower voltages.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolf114*
> 
> A new BIOS is out ,PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0902
> Update AGESA 1.0.0.6B has any one tryed it .


Read last few pages....


----------



## owntecx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180sxboosting*
> 
> Also having black screen crashes!!!!! Monitors go black but pc stays powered on with fans running etc. Can't power down pc even when holding power button for 5+ seconds so I switch power supply off. This was after copying all my previous bios settings across to 0902. Because of this I reset my bios to default settings and just changed RAM + O/C basic settings and left most other settings at default and now I have not had a black screen crash for a couple of days.
> 
> On another note, 0902 fixes the multiplier bug. Great I thought until I couldn't get any better O/C results using set Vcore vs offset. I need to push over 1.4V (load) to get 3.9ghz.
> 
> Stableish now @ 3.85ghz @ 1.375 (load).


Well seems like i'm not alone either, it happens to me too, random blackscrens that i have to turn psu off, and wait for the lights on the board to turn off, before turning on the psu and pc again, i already tester everything, so maybe its something motherboard related. It usually happens on idle/very low load.


----------



## 180sxboosting

Can anyone else confirm black screens are occurring when setting fixed vcore vs offset?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180sxboosting*
> 
> Can anyone else confirm black screens are occurring when setting fixed vcore vs offset?


with fixed no problem 0902 with offset in 0810 no problem. In this week i change to offset and try to enable c6.


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Asus Prime 370X, 1600X cpu, Corsair LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 SK Hyzen memories.
> 
> Have been running my memory stable at 3066MHz using d.o.c.p, procODT = 53.3, DRAM = 1.375, SoC = 1.1, all other settings stock and not overclocking cpu. It's passing HCI memtest for hours and all benchmarks I have tried so far.
> 
> *My issue:* _I have some very, very confusing *sporadic* issues with coldboots._
> 
> My system will run stable _for days_ including warmboots and coldboots but then suddenly after some days I will get error beep at coldboot (two beeps). Good thing is that it won't reset my system though (back to 2133Mhz) and it still boots up my system using 3066MHz setting without interaction. Maybe I can just ignore this annoying doublebeep at coldboot every third or second day.
> 
> ...


May not help, i have CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, but Hynix M's @ 3066, if i set procODT at either 53.3 or 60 i'll have a odd coldboot fail, auto seems to work better (not idea what auto sets it at) another thing i do, DRAM is @ 1.4v, but could be coincidence, prob fail next start up now









This is with 0810 BIOS


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, the 0902 bios now allows me to run my DDR4 GSkill 3000 speed ram at 2933 speeds.







(There is no 3000 divider however.







) This is with running the ram in 4 x 8GB configuration.


----------



## SaccoSVD

The consensus is that 0902 is good. Specially for CPU OC

Black Screens are down to two things.

Too low vcore...either because the vcore is low already or your LLC is Auto/1/2 which have severe vdrops. Auto settings will not guarantee stability because 1) some chips such as the 1700 (no x) are of the lowest in the binning process and require more vcore. 2) The platform is relatively new and everybody from AMD to all the manufacturers had to learn and adapt...so even if BIOS come with standardized settings they are prone to change overtime. Nothing is written in stone.

The second cause IMHO....even if your system seems stable is the AI Suite. After months stable without it in the system I decided to re install the AI suite and give it another spin and shortly after the system crashed.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> May not help, i have CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, but Hynix M's @ 3066, if i set procODT at either 53.3 or 60 i'll have a odd coldboot fail, auto seems to work better (not idea what auto sets it at) another thing i do, DRAM is @ 1.4v, but could be coincidence, prob fail next start up now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with 0810 BIOS


2x8 or 4x8 ?

i use hinyx M-die single rank with 60ohm in procODT.
GearDown disable bug i need 1.375v not work at 1.35v


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 
> 2x8 or 4x8 ?
> 
> i use hinyx M-die single rank with 60ohm in procODT.
> GearDown disable bug i need 1.375v not work at 1.35v


2x8 here


----------



## quisp65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> The consensus is that 0902 is good. Specially for CPU OC
> 
> Black Screens are down to two things.
> 
> Too low vcore...either because the vcore is low already or your LLC is Auto/1/2 which have severe vdrops. Auto settings will not guarantee stability because 1) some chips such as the 1700 (no x) are of the lowest in the binning process and require more vcore. 2) The platform is relatively new and everybody from AMD to all the manufacturers had to learn and adapt...so even if BIOS come with standardized settings they are prone to change overtime. Nothing is written in stone.
> 
> The second cause IMHO....even if your system seems stable is the AI Suite. After months stable without it in the system I decided to re install the AI suite and give it another spin and shortly after the system crashed.


Ryzen 1700 user

It's great I think I've finally found a fix to my problem, but I will have to go at least a week before I know if it's fixes it because it went a week between crashes before. It was always at idle during crashes and I got the plain 1700.

I'm not OCing and my knowledge is almost nil on all this but with my reading yesterday I decided to try 2 clicks "positive" in "offset" and see if that fixes the problem. But if switching the LLC is better I could try but I read LLC affects more at load and less at idle and other posts preferring to deal with vcore and leave LLC alone, but I only know enough to be dangerous 

As it stands if this doesn't work, I'll next try a couple more notches positive, or LLC3 or maybe or set manual vcore at 1.25V since I'm not a OC and just want a stable server.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> May not help, i have CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, but Hynix M's @ 3066, if i set procODT at either 53.3 or 60 i'll have a odd coldboot fail, auto seems to work better (not idea what auto sets it at) another thing i do, DRAM is @ 1.4v, but could be coincidence, prob fail next start up now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with 0810 BIOS


Interesting, maybe DRAM @1.4V is the key. It's ok running them in 1.4V, no risk damaging them?

Yeah, I used to have SoC 1.1, procODT 53.3, DRAM 1.375 for about a week, yesterday I enabled auto on SoC setting. Reason for trying procODT is I was being recommended the setting for coldboot issues at another forum.

_Maybe I should keep SoC at 1.1, put auto on procODT and enable 1.4V on DRAM instead_, _*this is like you are running?*_

It's really weird, with doublebeep during coldboot at approximately every third day or so with all memory tests completing perfectly. I hate this kind of sporadic issues, changing a setting and then wait 3 days for the results are hmmm extremely frustrating.

Good thing is that even if it doublebeeps it keeps memory setting at 3066, not resetting.

I was hoping we had a universal problem for the sporadic coldboot issues, but obviosly not. ;-)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quisp65*
> 
> Ryzen 1700 user
> 
> It's great I think I've finally found a fix to my problem, but I will have to go at least a week before I know if it's fixes it because it went a week between crashes before. It was always at idle during crashes and I got the plain 1700.
> 
> I'm not OCing and my knowledge is almost nil on all this but with my reading yesterday I decided to try 2 clicks "positive" in "offset" and see if that fixes the problem. But if switching the LLC is better I could try but I read LLC affects more at load and less at idle and other posts preferring to deal with vcore and leave LLC alone, but I only know enough to be dangerous
> 
> As it stands if this doesn't work, I'll next try a couple more notches positive, or LLC3 or maybe or set manual vcore at 1.25V since I'm not a OC and just want a stable server.


At LLC3 and a couple notches up with the offset vcore you should be past the unstable point for sure. LLC3 and LLC4 has been proven safe.

Remove the AI Suite if you do have it installed and set the fans from the BIOS:

Go to the "Monitoring" tab and look for the Fan profiler (can't remember the name) run it and after that go to the Easy mode (F7) and set the desired curves. (just in case you need to tweak the fans)


----------



## makatech

I had black screens a couple of times in the beginning. I haven't had them since installing AM4 chipset, using AMD balanced energy mode and also disabling hibernation and pci express energy saving modes. Probably have nothing to do with your issues though? ;-)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I had black screens a couple of times in the beginning. I haven't had them since installing AM4 chipset, using AMD balanced energy mode and also disabling hibernation and pci express energy saving modes.


I never disabled anything that saves power in my MOBO, such as C states and blah blah... and my system is OC'd to it's limit. From my experience it all comes down to voltage. CPU and SOC voltage. (if you don't OC your RAM out of spec of course)

For example SOC at 1.1v LLC3 is perfectly safe and will ensure you can rule out that as a potential problem.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> 2x8 here


Single rank or dual rank? sorry i didnt ask before


----------



## weyburn

Wait is someone saying AI suite causes crashes? that could be my problem...


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Wait is someone saying AI suite causes crashes? that could be my problem...


Uninstall Asus Ai Suite and test








i have problems with this software


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I never disabled anything that saves power in my MOBO, such as C states and blah blah... and my system is OC'd to it's limit. From my experience it all comes down to voltage. CPU and SOC voltage. (if you don't OC your RAM out of spec of course)
> 
> For example SOC at 1.1v LLC3 is perfectly safe and will ensure you can rule out that as a potential problem.


Great


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Single rank or dual rank? sorry i didnt ask before


single


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> At LLC3 and a couple notches up with the offset vcore you should be past the unstable point for sure. LLC3 and LLC4 has been proven safe.
> 
> Remove the AI Suite if you do have it installed and set the fans from the BIOS:
> 
> Go to the "Monitoring" tab and look for the Fan profiler (can't remember the name) run it and after that go to the Easy mode (F7) and set the desired curves. (just in case you need to tweak the fans)


See you are running Corsair, what kind of values do you have for procODT, SoC and DRAM voltage?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Wait is someone saying AI suite causes crashes? that could be my problem...


It always caused crashes here.

Some other users report no crashes with it installed, but I suspect it forces you to go higher on the vcore in order to compensate.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> See you are running Corsair, what kind of values do you have for procODT, SoC and DRAM voltage?


My RAM kit is already rated 2933, all I did was to choose the DOCP profile. Didn't mess with it anymore, anything I tried to get it running faster failed.

Some people told me I'm kinda lucky for having a full 64gb 4Dimm dual rank kit running at rated speed....so I'm happy


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> single


hinyx single rank m-die ProcODT 60ohm
if dont work you need more voltage in ram or soc, at 3200mhz i need aprox 1.18v en soc.

ohh! set your command rate at 2T.

each soc and each ram chip need different voltage.


----------



## weyburn

i need to start working on getting my ram stable at rated speeds. currently only stable at 2933 at 16-18-18-18-38 without any voltage or anything added. i think i tried only adding 1.35v for 3200 and nothing stuck. i might just be lazy and wait until the next bios adds more ram compatability cuz 2933 to 3200 is nothing to gripe about in my situation.


----------



## Jonaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i need to start working on getting my ram stable at rated speeds. currently only stable at 2933 at 16-18-18-18-38 without any voltage or anything added. i think i tried only adding 1.35v for 3200 and nothing stuck. i might just be lazy and wait until the next bios adds more ram compatability cuz 2933 to 3200 is nothing to gripe about in my situation.


I'm in the exact same situation regarding my ram. What have you tried in terms of voltages on soc and ram? I haven't experimented too much to be honest.


----------



## Keno34

Hello,

Everybody speak about Cpu temperature but there is two of them "Tctl" and "Tdie"?


----------



## crakej

Ahh, I'm back nice and stable @ 3200 thanks to @Reous modding 0902 for us. Have my BGSA back and it's working great for me - even with AISuite installed and running - I'm a happy man!







Of course I will continue to try and get better speeds


----------



## SaccoSVD

50 more Standard IBT AVX passes at 4.05Ghz...no issues.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Ahh, I'm back nice and stable @ 3200 thanks to @Reous modding 0902 for us. Have my BGSA back and it's working great for me - even with AISuite installed and running - I'm a happy man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will continue to try and get better speeds


what version?


----------



## ceaton88

Is my chip broken? I've been lowering CPU voltage since manual overclocking now works for my X and it just keeps going and going


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> Is my chip broken? I've been lowering CPU voltage since manual overclocking now works for my X and it just keeps going and going


are you doing any stress tests after you lower your voltage or just booting into your computer? Cuz I can boot into lower voltages and do a cinebench run and be fine, but if i try to do a stress test it isn't going to hold.

are you doing any stress tests after you lower your voltage or just booting into your computer?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keno34*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Everybody speak about Cpu temperature but there is two of them "Tctl" and "Tdie"?


if you have an X chip with temperature offset, tctl will be your cpu temp + 20c, and your tdie will be your real temps without any offset. read your tdie temps and ignore your tctl temps if you have this offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonaa*
> 
> I'm in the exact same situation regarding my ram. What have you tried in terms of voltages on soc and ram? I haven't experimented too much to be honest.


most i've done is just increase soc voltage to 1.35 and see how it goes. maybe this weekend when i'm not lazy ill test more settings, but honestly i'd rather just save the time, wait for bios update, and take the easy road.


----------



## bardacuda

Uhh I don't think >1.2V on SoC is recommended. It probably wouldn't hurt anything to try it out briefly, but still...


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Uhh I don't think >1.2V on SoC is recommended. It probably wouldn't hurt anything to try it out briefly, but still...


lol made a mistake, meant just 1.35 for voltage.


----------



## ceaton88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> are you doing any stress tests after you lower your voltage or just booting into your computer? Cuz I can boot into lower voltages and do a cinebench run and be fine, but if i try to do a stress test it isn't going to hold.
> 
> are you doing any stress tests after you lower your voltage or just booting into your computer?
> if you have an X chip with temperature offset, tctl will be your cpu temp + 20c, and your tdie will be your real temps without any offset. read your tdie temps and ignore your tctl temps if you have this offset.
> most i've done is just increase soc voltage to 1.35 and see how it goes. maybe this weekend when i'm not lazy ill test more settings, but honestly i'd rather just save the time, wait for bios update, and take the easy road.


I run a bunch of cinebench and played a game of pubg


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> I run a bunch of cinebench and played a game of pubg


yea that's not gonna fully test how stable your system is, will only run semi-stable. if all you do is play pubg will be fine, but if you ever wanna run your computer for long periods of time and do work on it, better to find a more stable voltage.


----------



## crakej

I just had to up my voltage slightly when putting my OC into the modded bios - previous setting didn't produce same voltage at SVI2 - a quirk of the board I think. So CPU offset now at 0.2500 instead of 0.1875. Still better than 0810.


----------



## weyburn

so im trying to uninstall AI suite and i get this everytime i try (and yes i've tried rebooting):


anyone got any help?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> so im trying to uninstall AI suite and i get this everytime i try (and yes i've tried rebooting):
> 
> 
> anyone got any help?


use perfect uninstaller or iobit uninstaller (install in advance mode to disable third parties software)


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Congrats on your new best OC Weyburn. I just want to point out what might be stable for a single workload type like P95, OCCT, Aida or whatever the app du jour ..... might not be stable under a realistic, everyday and multiple application workload. This is what I have found at least in my case. I have passed single app stability tests for over 24 hours but failed under my varying distributed computing workload with several apps running at the same time and vying for the limited resources of my Ryzen system. It all of course depends on what you want to do with your system and your requirements are not the same as mine obviously. I have always needed to back down a couple of notches from my tested maximum performance to find the stable setpoint for my workload. YMMV.


yeah i know, i try to pass different software tests before claiming I have a stable overclock. I try to make sure I get a 100% stable system because I kinda wanna be a nerd about this stuff, but luckily, I only really use this for gaming, and don't have to worry about my computer crashing for any specific workload program, so even if I'm incorrect, gaming is such a light workload it can remain stable even if it's not 100% stable.

I'm always happy to get feedback and learn what other people who need an extremely stable system use to authenticate their overclocks to get a more realistic 24/7 stable overclock.


----------



## Jonaa

Came across this video today. Maybe it's been posted before?






He goes pretty hard with 1.45 v on the core, 1.4 on the ram, 1.2 Soc and LLC 5.

How sustainable would that be for a 24/7 rig? People seem a lot more cautious in this thread.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> use perfect uninstaller or iobit uninstaller (install in advance mode to disable third parties software)


i'll try that out, i figured out what programs to stop so i could physically delete all the files off my hard drive, but for some reason when i typed uninstall, it's still in that uninstall area lol.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonaa*
> 
> Came across this video today. Maybe it's been posted before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He goes pretty hard with 1.45 v on the core, 1.4 on the ram, 1.2 Soc and LLC 5.
> 
> How sustainable would that be for a 24/7 rig? People seem a lot more cautious in this thread.


i didn't really watch that vid, just skipped through for a few seconds, but I'll give you my thoughts.

We're cautious because for 24/7 voltage you want to be below 1.35v, and the max recommended voltage is 1.425v. you can obviously go higher than 1.425v (probably get up to 1.5v without worrying - don't quote me on the 1.5v), but you'll easily start losing life span on your chip at that point. The 1.425v max considers you'll lose a few years off the life span, and going higher makes it worse.

Secondly, you also gotta worry about temps, the more voltage you flow through it, the hotter your chip will get. The recommended max temp is 75c, and AMD recommends that if you go above 1.35v you stay under 75c. He's running an aio cooler on an open test bench, most people will run inside a case which will raise the temps a bit. Obviously you can run it above 75c, and it'll last, but it'll die faster than it should.

Thirdly, be warey about youtubers professing how easy it is for them to get certain overclocks. Most of the time they don't ensure it's completely stable. Also, they're only running their clocks just to test it, and that's it. They're gonna play with the chip maybe for 1-2 days, and put it back onto their shelves. They don't care about longevity of any single parts, they just wanna show how they can get certain things to perform at clocks/timings that most people cannot achieve or probably wouldn't be advised to achieve.

Lastly, most of the time it's not worth it to attempt to squeeze that last little overclock out of your system, voltages on the high end tend to grow exponentially, and it's better and safer to keep your clock just a little bit lower but have a system that'll last and be more stable.


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Interesting, maybe DRAM @1.4V is the key. It's ok running them in 1.4V, no risk damaging them?
> 
> Yeah, I used to have SoC 1.1, procODT 53.3, DRAM 1.375 for about a week, yesterday I enabled auto on SoC setting. Reason for trying procODT is I was being recommended the setting for coldboot issues at another forum.
> 
> _Maybe I should keep SoC at 1.1, put auto on procODT and enable 1.4V on DRAM instead_, _*this is like you are running?*_
> 
> It's really weird, with doublebeep during coldboot at approximately every third day or so with all memory tests completing perfectly. I hate this kind of sporadic issues, changing a setting and then wait 3 days for the results are hmmm extremely frustrating.
> 
> Good thing is that even if it doublebeeps it keeps memory setting at 3066, not resetting.
> 
> I was hoping we had a universal problem for the sporadic coldboot issues, but obviosly not. ;-)


Same here with the hate on odd issues, i keep trying for 3200, setting stick, boot, bench, not quite stable, then fails to post and nothing has changed, change nothing, save and exit, and fine again until the next time, but 3066 seems ok.

SOC is abit lower, 1.05

Ive seen higher, have looked at some of the Skylake threads, like HWBot "Hynix MFR is the classic of X99 and actually the WORST performer on AIR . It has many problems on AIR, meaning hard to get high frequency and tight CAS . Worst voltage tolerant IC , creates many problems like you can pass DDR4-3200 12-15-15 at 1.58v, 1.54v gives can't train 55 and 1.62v gives you 41 because the voltage is too high . The best sticks to look for are the ones that support higher voltages at higher speeds , good sticks can bench DDR4-3200 12-15-15 under 1.6V and with good voltage tolerance they might get you to DDR4-3333 12 +" and Overclocking.guide so i thought 1.4 - 1.5 is prob fine, how relevant these are i'm not sure.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i'll try that out, i figured out what programs to stop so i could physically delete all the files off my hard drive, but for some reason when i typed uninstall, it's still in that uninstall area lol.


I haven't installed AI Suite since my first ASUS mobo. I'm always reminded of the Jessie Ventura character quote from Predator ....."Son of a b***h is dug in like an Alabama tick."

I had a heckuva time trying to dig my last AI Suite installation out of my Windows system. I've read in posts here that you need to hand edit the registry or try one of the mentioned uninstallers.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I haven't installed AI Suite since my first ASUS mobo. I'm always reminded of the Jessie Ventura character quote from Predator ....."Son of a b***h is dug in like an Alabama tick."
> 
> I had a heckuva time trying to dig my last AI Suite installation out of my Windows system. I've read in posts here that you need to hand edit the registry or try one of the mentioned uninstallers.


yeah idk why it's such a pain. it's good in theory, but the pop-up every time i log in got so annoying also. anyways I hope I cleared it for now lol.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Interesting, maybe DRAM @1.4V is the key. It's ok running them in 1.4V, no risk damaging them?


somewhere in this video, one of AMD's engineers said you can run it up to 1.5v without any issues:






if you wanna try your hardest to overclock your ram, he walks through every settings to help you out if you wanna put in the effort.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonaa*
> 
> Came across this video today. Maybe it's been posted before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He goes pretty hard with 1.45 v on the core, 1.4 on the ram, 1.2 Soc and LLC 5.
> 
> How sustainable would that be for a 24/7 rig? People seem a lot more cautious in this thread.


Well, one thing is for sure, the X models running stock probably dynamically pushes vcore to higher levels than most of you guys here?

I've heard romours about a vcore offset for the X models though, not sure if this is true?

A majority overclocking the X models actually loose in single and dual core peformance comparing to stock, they are being pushed hard running stock.


----------



## komodikkio

That error sometimes happens. Try one of the solutions provided here: https://support.eset.com/kb3361/?viewlocale=en_US
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i'll try that out, i figured out what programs to stop so i could physically delete all the files off my hard drive, but for some reason when i typed uninstall, it's still in that uninstall area lol.


----------



## Lermite

The IMC of my 1700 are definitely too lazy to handle the RAM (HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C) at 3333 Mhz but I managed to tighten even more its timings at 3200:


----------



## kornvn666

Hi guys.
I have a question with my 1700.
This is normal?
Ryzen 1700 @ 3.8mhz LLC 3, 1.337v
ddr4 3000mhz @ 2933

How do you stabilize this?

1700.png 54k .png file


17002.png 59k .png file


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornvn666*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I have a question with my 1700.
> This is normal?
> Ryzen 1700 @ 3.8mhz LLC 3, 1.337v
> ddr4 3000mhz @ 2933
> 
> How do you stabilize this?
> 
> 1700.png 54k .png file
> 
> 
> 17002.png 59k .png file


yes this is normal


----------



## SaccoSVD

So, my 4.05Ghz wasn't stable on a 49152MB IBT AVX test. Temps were also 77c avg (not so good). Tried twice and not even at 1.412v was stable.

BUT!!!! my PC was running for days at 1.4v at 4.05GHz and had no black screens or crash whatsoever. And i did work on several things and played games, made Firestrike benchmarks.

So I'm very reluctant to give up on those exra 50MHz just because IBT says so and decided to stick to 1.4v at 4.05GHz

This brings the question: "For what type of job you need your PC to be stable for?" and my answer would be:

"If your hobby is to calculate prime numbers all day long using all your RAM to the point of making windows unresponsive, then it needs to be bullet proof" (and for that you better clock a bit lower and use less vcore for better temps)

"If you're never gonna stress that much, then it doesn't need to be bullet proof" (hence you can clock faster cause you're never gonna stress that much)

Not a single of my heaviest audio projects hit more than 70% CPU usage, most of the time is actually 40% or less. Fans don't even bother to ramp up as temps are around 55c

I can only hit 100% usage when running a synthetic test, such the same plugin duplicated X amount of times (on the hundreds)...in a real world project I'll never need to do that.

Rendering videos with Handbrake is also lighter than IBT AVX at such RAM amounts. The CPU usage oscillates and barely touches 60c

I'm gonna test a long multithread Blender render and see how it goes. That would be the only thing I do need to be stable for. And honestly if it crashes I'll consider Zenstates again to bring clocks down inside windows just for those cases.

EDIT: Blender Multithreaded render done. Took 13min, only 88 CPU usage, temp was just 60c...so, no sweat.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Why ? Because I always liked to get everything I can out of anything I have.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Have some one help with stable 3066mhz OC of this RAM?

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-led-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-blue-led-cmu16gx4m2c3200c16b

I can boot in windows but it still crush! 2933mhz dont boot! i use 1.375v SOC 1.1 Timings 16 18 18 18 36 for 3066mhz. i can run this test!



stock!



when i play games with 3066mhz RAM OC i get game crush!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Why ? Because I always liked to get everything I can out of anything I have.


I hope i'll never meet you driving a car or riding a motorbike.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I hope i'll never meet you driving a car or riding a motorbike.


Oh, I hot-roded them too.


----------



## bardacuda

So my 3.8GHz OC wasn't stable at 1.325V & LLC 3 set in BIOS (1.288V in IBT load), and I was getting a BSOD every now and then just sitting on the desktop. So I've upped it to 1.319V & LLC 4, and it stays at 1.300V in IBT.

For comparison, when I was on BIOS 0604 I was stable w/ 1.325V and LLC 1 (I think it would drop to 1.261 or 1.268 in IBT) and it ran much cooler. I was only at 2400MHz on the RAM w/ 0.975V SoC then though, so it seems higher RAM clocks do require significantly more VCore.

But I digress. 1.319 & LLC 4 seems fairly conservative, right? Well I already knew the chokes on this board get pretty hot. I think I was hitting 87°C or so with my previous OC. Checked it during this latest run and I saw almost 115°C! I don't even know what the VRMs were like at the back of the board. This board is pretty decent for the price and uses solid mosfets...but man does that area get hot!

Even if I had a better CPU cooler and with voltage headroom, it seems the VRMs put an upper limit on OCs.


----------



## Bo55

First time today was able to post at 3600 memory strap but unfortunately only got to windows repair install loading screen with bios version 0902. I restarted and tried to up dram voltage a bit more for a second attempt but it wouldnt post at all and cant for the life of me to get it to post again. Thought id go back to bios 0810 to see if disabling BGS or BGSA could help with booting but it didnt. Ive also noticed a small performance drop in alot of benchmarks with 0902 which isnt good, but the fact that it actually posted at 3600 means Asus are slowly getting memory to work at higher frequencies, i just hope Agesa 1007 will make that work properly.

For anyone that wants to try, here were my settings that were used. Iam running a Trident Z 3733 2x 8gb kit.

- Dram Voltage: 1.45v
- SOC Voltage: 1.150
- 18-18-18-18-40 2T
- Geardown: Disabled
- ProcODT: 60ohms

Goodluck


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So my 3.8GHz OC wasn't stable at 1.325V & LLC 3 set in BIOS (1.288V in IBT load), and I was getting a BSOD every now and then just sitting on the desktop. So I've upped it to 1.319V & LLC 4, and it stays at 1.300V in IBT.
> 
> For comparison, when I was on BIOS 0604 I was stable w/ 1.325V and LLC 1 (I think it would drop to 1.261 or 1.268 in IBT) and it ran much cooler. I was only at 2400MHz on the RAM w/ 0.975V SoC then though, so it seems higher RAM clocks do require significantly more VCore.
> 
> But I digress. 1.319 & LLC 4 seems fairly conservative, right? Well I already knew the chokes on this board get pretty hot. I think I was hitting 87°C or so with my previous OC. Checked it during this latest run and I saw almost 115°C! I don't even know what the VRMs were like at the back of the board. This board is pretty decent for the price and uses solid mosfets...but man does that area get hot!
> 
> Even if I had a better CPU cooler and with voltage headroom, it seems the VRMs put an upper limit on OCs.


Digi+VRM settings?

Phases in extreme is better than other option.

LLC cpu 3/4/5
current capability more than 100%
T.Probe (i dont remember setting name)
LLC Soc 3
Soc Voltage, try with more... my history is rare...

i change my mother in RMA and the new motherboard need more SOC voltage (same settings) .-. (SOC is for IMC in CPU but the new mother need more SOC voltage... i change 0.944v to 1.15v aprox... the unique change (what can change my needed voltage) in this test is the Bios version.

try test your ram settings with cpu stock


----------



## bardacuda

I've already tested those RAM settings with CPU at stock and it passes fine. SoC is 1.025V as you can see in the pic. I could possibly bring this down more but that's fiddling for another day.

I am using Extreme on the CPU Voltage control for the reason you stated, and Optimized lvl 3 on the SoC. I tried the same run with Optimized LLC 2 on the CPU and the chokes got even hotter. I think I saw 116 or 117°C on the 'Optimized' run before it crashed due to too much droop.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> First time today was able to post at 3600 memory strap but unfortunately only got to windows repair install loading screen with bios version 0902. I restarted and tried to up dram voltage a bit more for a second attempt but it wouldnt post at all and cant for the life of me to get it to post again. Thought id go back to bios 0810 to see if disabling BGS or BGSA could help with booting but it didnt. Ive also noticed a small performance drop in alot of benchmarks with 0902 which isnt good, but the fact that it actually posted at 3600 means Asus are slowly getting memory to work at higher frequencies, i just hope Agesa 1007 will make that work properly.
> 
> For anyone that wants to try, here were my settings that were used. Iam running a Trident Z 3733 2x 8gb kit.
> 
> - Dram Voltage: 1.45v
> - SOC Voltage: 1.150
> - 18-18-18-18-40 2T
> - Geardown: Disabled
> - ProcODT: 60ohms
> 
> Goodluck


Those were only settings you changed?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I've already tested those RAM settings with CPU at stock and it passes fine. SoC is 1.025V as you can see in the pic. I could possibly bring this down more but that's fiddling for another day.
> 
> I am using Extreme on the CPU Voltage control for the reason you stated, and Optimized lvl 3 on the SoC. I tried the same run with Optimized LLC 2 on the CPU and the chokes got even hotter. I think I saw 116 or 117°C on the 'Optimized' run before it crashed due to too much droop.


extreme in both options and LLC 3 for SoC.

current +110 or more.
dont use optimize with any setting... "optimize..." haha.

what test do you use for your ram?
Memtest86?
HCI?

dont use aida or similar, this is... very bad for stability testing.

do you have core performance disabled?


----------



## naz2

what exactly do the "extreme" and "optimized" settings change compared to stock? i was under the impression that they just spread the load among all the vrms, but that it doesn't make a difference under full system load and temps aren't affected


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> what exactly do the "extreme" and "optimized" settings change compared to stock? i was under the impression that they just spread the load among all the vrms, but that it doesn't make a difference under full system load and temps aren't affected


VRM have better temps with extreme setting... i dont know how to work this.


----------



## malakudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So I'm very reluctant to give up on those exra 500MHz just because IBT says so and decided to stick to 1.4v at 4.05GHz


50 MHz, not 500.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> VRM have better temps with extreme setting... i dont know how to work this.


I don't know much about the Standard mode but with the Optimized, when the CPU is not fully loaded, only a few VRM work to supply the required power while the other ones are shutdown.
This usually saves some power but by making some VRMs hotter.

With Extreme, all the VMR remain active and work together even if the CPU is idle.
The power is always spread among all of them, making them cooler even if they draw a bit more power globally.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I've already tested those RAM settings with CPU at stock and it passes fine. SoC is 1.025V as you can see in the pic. I could possibly bring this down more but that's fiddling for another day.
> 
> I am using Extreme on the CPU Voltage control for the reason you stated, and Optimized lvl 3 on the SoC. I tried the same run with Optimized LLC 2 on the CPU and the chokes got even hotter. I think I saw 116 or 117°C on the 'Optimized' run before it crashed due to too much droop.
> 
> 
> 
> extreme in both options and LLC 3 for SoC.
> 
> current +110 or more.
> dont use optimize with any setting... "optimize..." haha.
> 
> what test do you use for your ram?
> Memtest86?
> HCI?
> 
> dont use aida or similar, this is... very bad for stability testing.
> 
> do you have core performance disabled?
Click to expand...

I think you misunderstood my post. My OC is stable, I just wanted to show people how hot the chokes get with low voltage.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Those were only settings you changed?


Yes. Seeing as though 0810 did nothing for me i went back to 0902 except this time it some how corrupted my windows 10 boot file so all i had was a black screen with flickering mouse cursor and there was nothing i could do to recover from it, none of windows 10 tools or command prompt could fix any of it so am now formatting and reinstalling my OS. Glad i only use my pc for games but im definitely over mucking around with ryzen now.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I think you misunderstood my post. My OC is stable, I just wanted to show people how hot the chokes get with low voltage.


sorry x3
your temperature sensor (motherboard) report correct temp? (in vrm) i dont know why the vrm sensor have bad reports and Asus dont fix it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malakudi*
> 
> 50 MHz, not 500.


oopsss trueee well, 50MHz


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i dont know why the vrm sensor have bad reports and Asus dont fix it.


If the VRM sensors reported their real temperatures, that can easily go above 100°, their support service would receive too many inquiries about this "too high" temperatures, because many noobs ignore that VRM can handle much higher temperatures than most of the other components of a motherboard, including the CPU.


----------



## ninjagordy

Hi Guys,

Ok , so i got this board today coming form an AB350-M Gaming 3 . There's a damn site more for me to adjust in this bios now. I also picked up a 1700X yesterday too. Would it be possible for anyone to post me screen shots of there bios settings please so i can use it as a rough guide, my chip ran happily at 3.95 on the Gigabyte 350 board so im hoping with better tweaking it will go to 4ghz or beyond. i run extreme water so cooling is not an issue!!

cheers guys!!

Gordy!


----------



## kladve

Hi guys! I have g.skill f4-3200c14d-16gtz and prime X370-pro. I can't pick 3466...can anyone help me? :'(


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> If the VRM sensors reported their real temperatures, that can easily go above 100°, their support service would receive too many inquiries about this "too high" temperatures, because many noobs ignore that VRM can handle much higher temperatures than most of the other components of a motherboard, including the CPU.


with this idea... if im asus engineers i dont put the sensor.

temperature vrm x2 or what is the real? i need alternative sensor? :/

fuc* asus i send ticket to support.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I was intrigued with all that talk about temperatures so I got laser thermometer and started measuring.
Back of VRM chips show about same temps as HWInfo Temperature 3, 4, 5 and 6 (both at idle and full load) but coils get hotter by about 10c under full and prolonged load.
One problem I found, AiO-Pump runs at full speed (7100 rpm) when in bios but HWInfo shows it mostly at 5000 rpm or less and never goes to 7100RPM with corresponding increase in CPU temps. There's no adjustment for that.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

after lattest bios update my CPU don't oc at all! R 1700 stay 3ghz







but in bios it shows 3.6 targeted! 1.2250v


----------



## SaccoSVD

Another proof the AI suite is an utter piece of garbage


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> sorry x3
> your temperature sensor (motherboard) report correct temp? (in vrm) i dont know why the vrm sensor have bad reports and Asus dont fix it.


np thanks for trying to help though!









From what I have seen the temps 3 - 6 don't relate to VRMs at all. The heatsink on the front is always much cooler, and when people have measured from the back it's much hotter than what these sensors report. I think in one of chew's videos he discovered that they were chipset temp.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> np thanks for trying to help though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have seen the temps 3 - 6 don't relate to VRMs at all. The heatsink on the front is always much cooler, and when people have measured from the back it's much hotter than what these sensors report. I think in one of chew's videos he discovered that they were chipset temp.


Heat sink is always cooler than part it cools, otherwise it wouldn't cool it. I'm getting almost same temps at the back of VRM as reported by those sensors, only coils, top 3 at left are few degrees hotter. I believe tha "Motherboard" is chipset temp.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> Hi guys! I have g.skill f4-3200c14d-16gtz and prime X370-pro. I can't pick 3466...can anyone help me? :'(


Always start from here. Stilt's B-die timing charts


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I was intrigued with all that talk about temperatures so I got laser thermometer and started measuring.
> Back of VRM chips show about same temps as HWInfo Temperature 3, 4, 5 and 6 (both at idle and full load) but coils get hotter by about 10c under full and prolonged load.
> One problem I found, AiO-Pump runs at full speed (7100 rpm) when in bios but HWInfo shows it mostly at 5000 rpm or less and never goes to 7100RPM with corresponding increase in CPU temps. There's no adjustment for that.


Curious what water pump runs that fast in reality. There is a well known issue with Asetek AIO pumps that only report half their true running rpms because of their controller design.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Curious what water pump runs that fast in reality. There is a well known issue with Asetek AIO pumps that only report half their true running rpms because of their controller design.


It's CM Nepton 140XL cooler and 7100rpm is in it's specs also seen in BIOS.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Heat sink is always cooler than part it cools, otherwise it wouldn't cool it. I'm getting almost same temps at the back of VRM as reported by those sensors, only coils, top 3 at left are few degrees hotter. I believe tha "Motherboard" is chipset temp.


I concur. The motherboard identified temp is the chipset temp. I get the same hottest area on my board either front or back and the coils are the hottest. The VRM temps do change when you decrease their load by either changing the core clock down to stock or letting the system go idle and the CPU voltages drop to their C-states. Again I will reference my screenshot from the Cooling Status page from SIV.

__
https://flic.kr/p/X9e1fv


__
https://flic.kr/p/X9e1fv

T2 System is Motherboard Temp reported by the EC chip
T3 VRM is the same as the T3,4,5,6 reported by HwInfo64
T1 CPU is the CPU temp reported by the EC chip
CRC-0 Tctl is the CPU Tctl temp - same as HwInfo64
TF OPT-1 is my thermistor mounted on the back of the CPU socket next to the caps
TH PCH is the PCH reported temperature
TM Temp is ?? Ray Hinchcliffe hasn't figured out yet what it is reporting. May be a phantom temp.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It's CM Nepton 140XL cooler and 7100rpm is in it's specs also seen in BIOS.


Thanks for the info. I believe CoolerMaster went with their own design to get around the patent infringement enforced on the industry by Asetek.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Another proof the AI suite is an utter piece of garbage


'Proof' is a bit strong! Thousands of us are happily running AISuite without the problems you're having. Once my machine was stable, nothing crashed it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Well, Ai Suite did crash mine few times, no problems without it.


----------



## crakej

You have to remember computers are built from billions of components, and we're all running differing software, of millions of instructions. I would be very surprised if everything worked the same for all of us! We all have slightly differing configurations with different options enabled/disabled in the bios.

While _you_ may find that not running this sw works for you, it does NOT mean the software is at fault. What I found eventually was that I just wasn't giving the cpu enough power AND I was running other monitoring software at the same time, which is known to be problematic.

I don't run any serious burn in test with *ANY* other software running - in particular monitoring software including HWInfo, AISuite, Aida or CPUz. Since I have done this I have managed to find stability much easier. Once I am stable, I find that none of these programs (used one at a time) crash my PC....I can even run IBT with AISuite (or other monitoring software) with no crashes.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You have to remember computers are built from billions of components, and we're all running differing software, of millions of instructions. I would be very surprised if everything worked the same for all of us! We all have slightly differing configurations with different options enabled/disabled in the bios.
> 
> While _you_ may find that not running this sw works for you, it does NOT mean the software is at fault. What I found eventually was that I just wasn't giving the cpu enough power AND I was running other monitoring software at the same time, which is known to be problematic.
> 
> I don't run any serious burn in test with *ANY* other software running - in particular monitoring software including HWInfo, AISuite, Aida or CPUz. Since I have done this I have managed to find stability much easier. Once I am stable, I find that none of these programs (used one at a time) crash my PC....I can even run IBT with AISuite (or other monitoring software) with no crashes.


In the past i dont have stability problem with any software but now...

HWINFO64 (sometimes)
Asus AI Suite (all time)

i dont know if the problem is this software, the chipset drivers, other software with sensor readings (Corsair Link for example).

In my opinion... more than 1 software with sensor readings can give you stability problem... (is an opinion, not a certainty)

each pc is a world xD


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> In the past i dont have stability problem with any software but now...
> 
> HWINFO64 (sometimes)
> Asus AI Suite (all time)
> 
> i dont know if the problem is this software, the chipset drivers, other software with sensor readings (Corsair Link for example).
> 
> In my opinion... more than 1 software with sensor readings can give you stability problem... (is an opinion, not a certainty)
> 
> each pc is a world xD


I can't point you to a reference right now, but I can tell you it's a fact that it's unwise to run these programs together due to problems of them all trying to access various ports at the same time, so if you need to run one, only run one at a time. If I find the link I will post it later.

It's no coincidence that AISuite (for me) only crashes when OCing, especially to the limits most of us do - it's because OC is not stable, be that memory (which I suspect most) problems, cpu problems or both.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I can't point you to a reference right now, but I can tell you it's a fact that it's unwise to run these programs together due to problems of them all trying to access various ports at the same time, so if you need to run one, only run one at a time. If I find the link I will post it later.
> 
> It's no coincidence that AISuite (for me) only crashes when OCing, especially to the limits most of us do - it's because OC is not stable, be that memory (which I suspect most) problems, cpu problems or both.


Well, when OC is not stable than any program has potential to die or have sudden problems or even lock up system.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Well, when OC is not stable than any program has potential to die or have sudden problems or even lock up system.


Yes - and we often - self included - jump to conclusion is this or that software....this occasionally holds true, but if it's stuff that was stable at stock then it much more likely a problem with OC.

Edit: I should say that I did run at stock for a few days before OCing without any of these problems


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> 'Proof' is a bit strong! Thousands of us are happily running AISuite without the problems you're having. Once my machine was stable, nothing crashed it.


I'm sorry to disagree.

In the past the AI suite was already bad...badly programmed, slow as hell.

Right now is just ridiculous, fans ramping up and down like crazy and indeed makes the systems unstable. Of course depends of your OC, but such app should not hinder your overclockability and it does.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I can't point you to a reference right now, but I can tell you it's a fact that it's unwise to run these programs together due to problems of them all trying to access various ports at the same time, so if you need to run one, only run one at a time. If I find the link I will post it later.
> 
> It's no coincidence that AISuite (for me) only crashes when OCing, especially to the limits most of us do - it's because OC is not stable, be that memory (which I suspect most) problems, cpu problems or both.


Between Ray Hinchcliffe and Martin Malik, they both had to come to an agreement about how and when to lock the SMB Bus mutex in their softwares. They never were able to persuade ASUS or Corsair to follow suit and fix their Aura LED and Link software. You can't have two different programs probing the sensors via the SMB bus at the same time without corrupting registers.


----------



## Keith Myers

I installed the first AI Suite on my first ASUS board. What a nightmare. Never again, once burned, twice shy.


----------



## komodikkio

I'm really satisfied of this new chip and how's it working with this mobo now.
I've been able to run almost 20 hrs of prime95 blend test (x16 threads) with my 1700 on [email protected] (ZenStates) LLC5, vsoc 0.95
Max temp 70° and only for brief peaks, usually was settled on 58/62°-
I'm now testing at same clock but with ram @3200 and the stlt's HQ B-die - 3200MHz "Safe" profile.
After 2 hrs testing all looks fine. Let's see how it goes. Maybe if all works fine I'll try to tighten the timings.

p.s. I did also over 24 hrs of kill-ryzen compilation test w/o any error (using overclock and all virtualizations enabled)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm sorry to disagree.
> 
> In the past the AI suite was already bad...badly programmed, slow as hell.
> 
> Right now is just ridiculous, fans ramping up and down like crazy and indeed makes the systems unstable. Of course depends of your OC, but such app should not hinder your overclockability and it does.


No need to apologize - just trying to point out that your experience is not the same for everybody - for all kinds of reasons. I've not had any of the problems you have. My fans work brilliantly and I can adjust them whenever I want without reboot and they ramp up/down when I want them to.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Between Ray Hinchcliffe and Martin Malik, they both had to come to an agreement about how and when to lock the SMB Bus mutex in their softwares. They never were able to persuade ASUS or Corsair to follow suit and fix their Aura LED and Link software. You can't have two different programs probing the sensors via the SMB bus at the same time without corrupting registers.


Thank you! You're right on the button! - Aura is also a piece of software that needs removing immediately - why? Because on EVERY Prime X370 Pro MB it will interfere with the ports/memory that RAM information is read from. You can use Thaiphoon burner and every time you read the ram info, it's different! Because the colours are changing, values stored in the rams' firmware area are changing too - so every time there is a colour change, there are different values being read by Thaiphoon!

If you want to change your colours, install the program, change colour settings, then remove Aura.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Just had mine delivered and I've been trying to keep track of the thread for a few days but it seems like it has gotten away from me >.<

First question, and only one for now: What BIOS is the current suggested to use one?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Just had mine delivered and I've been trying to keep track of the thread for a few days but it seems like it has gotten away from me >.<
> 
> First question, and only one for now: What BIOS is the current suggested to use one?


0810 offers the most bios settings (AMD CBS) but 0902 is looking to be a good contender but it lacks those settings unless you use the modded bios.


----------



## Keith Myers

Yes, it was nice to have the AMD CBS menus in the 0810 BIOS. It was about time since that menu was available with the CH6H mobo from day one. But after playing with the settings available I ended up only changing one thing. And when 0902 shipped and the AMD CBS menus were lost again, I really never missed the one setting I had changed. It neither helped or hurt my memory overclock or stability. So, no regrets with 0902. I feel I gained some lesser voltages and temps with 0902 with the same stability.


----------



## weyburn

Well after days of removing AI suite, no crashes at all. My system seems more stable than ever and I couldn't be any happier. Can't wait until they release a bios that'll let me run my ram at 3200 and I'll never worry again!


----------



## mat9v

Well, my CPU is going bye bye on RMA. Hopefully it's bye bye segfaults while compiling.
I wonder how the new one will OC.
AMD is very nice and approved a pre-paid DHL courier service for my CPU so hopefully return time will be below 2 weeks.


----------



## Kalinin93

Hello guys, someone have stability *3333/3466* on *KFA2 HOF 3600*?
Can u give ur settings? RTC + all voltages.
All day i tryed to find stability 3333 but no.


----------



## mattn7uk

Been monitoring my System temps via HWinfo64

I'm worried about my Tctl temps, when gaming I'm seeing temps of 85 degrees now I know my actual CPU temps are the Tdie which never go above 65degrees which is reasonably decent considering how quiet my fan curve is.

What is Tctl and what sort of temp should it be?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Well, my CPU is going bye bye on RMA. Hopefully it's bye bye segfaults while compiling.
> I wonder how the new one will OC.
> AMD is very nice and approved a pre-paid DHL courier service for my CPU so hopefully return time will be below 2 weeks.


What happened with yours?


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Well, my CPU is going bye bye on RMA. Hopefully it's bye bye segfaults while compiling.
> I wonder how the new one will OC.
> AMD is very nice and approved a pre-paid DHL courier service for my CPU so hopefully return time will be below 2 weeks.


Please explain what happened?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What happened with yours?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Please explain what happened?


should be hardware bug that appears on early batch CPUs which makes the system crash on some compiling task


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> Been monitoring my System temps via HWinfo64
> 
> I'm worried about my Tctl temps, when gaming I'm seeing temps of 85 degrees now I know my actual CPU temps are the Tdie which never go above 65degrees which is reasonably decent considering how quiet my fan curve is.
> 
> What is Tctl and what sort of temp should it be?


Tcl is Tdie + the 20c offset. Nothing to see in that one.

I think you could OC to 4Ghz if you:

Set LLC to Level 4

CPU and SOC phase to extreme

vcore 1.375 or thereabouts. (max is 1.425v and you probably don't need that)

Your max temps would likely be around 75c (Tdie) which is perfectly ok.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Tcl is Tdie + the 20c offset. Nothing to see in that one.
> 
> I think you could OC to 4Ghz if you:
> 
> Set LLC to Level 4
> 
> CPU and SOC phase to extreme
> 
> vcore 1.375 or thereabouts. (max is 1.425v and you probably don't need that)
> 
> Your temps would likely be around 75c (Tdie) which is perfectly ok.


I think I'm going to need water to do it.

My LLC is at 5 now, any reason why you'd lower it to 4? to get 3.9ghz to work on LLC4 I think my VCORE was 1.3375v on 0812bios which I'm still running. (What BIOS are you running?)

I might try it out, though as of now my temps hit 75c under AIDA64 full load


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> I think I'm going to need water to do it.
> 
> My LLC is at 5 now, any reason why you'd lower it to 4? to get 3.9ghz to work on LLC4 I think my VCORE was 1.3375v on 0812bios which I'm still running. (What BIOS are you running?)
> 
> I might try it out, though as of now my temps hit 75c under AIDA64 full load


Well, I saw your max temp was 65c at 3.9Ghz so you have a 10c headroom still.

I would say LLC4 is better than LLC5 just to be sure there are no harmful peaks. We've discussed this a lot and we've yet to fully confirm LLC5 is free from peaks.

You can still use LLC5 but at your own risk. I prefer LLC3 or 4 just in case.

4Ghz at 1.4v is perfectly fine. Even 4Ghz at.1.418v as long as your temps don't go too high. (less vcore if you can is better, 1.38v would be golden)

Here to my surprise CPU and SOC Phase set to extreme allowed me 4Ghz at a mere 1.375v which really helped with temps.


----------



## mattn7uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Well, I saw your max temp was 65c at 3.9Ghz so you have a 10c headroom still.
> 
> I would say LLC4 is better than LLC5 just to be sure there are no harmful peaks. We've discussed this a lot and we've yet to fully confirm LLC5 is free from peaks.
> 
> You can still use LLC5 but at your own risk. I prefer LLC3 or 4 just in case.
> 
> 4Ghz at 1.4v is perfectly fine. Even 4Ghz at.1.418v as long as your temps don't go too high.
> 
> Here to my surprise CPU and SOC Phase set to extreme allowed me 4Ghz at a mere 1.375v which really helped with temps.


I'll tweak a few things tomorrow morning and attempt 4ghz roughly following your guidelines.

Has the 0902 BIOS helped you reduce temps/voltage at all? Would you recommend it?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattn7uk*
> 
> I'll tweak a few things tomorrow morning and attempt 4ghz roughly following your guidelines.
> 
> Has the 0902 BIOS helped you reduce temps/voltage at all? Would you recommend it?


to me 0810 and 0902 yielded the same results OC wise.

The key element was CPU and SOC phase set to extreme. I've tried them in auto while testing VRM temps and the OCCT that ran fine with the extreme Phase failed at auto (Standard)...I figured out that was the setting that allowed me to go from 1.418v to just 1.375v.....I just couldn't believe it.


----------



## Ouji

I'll just hop in here, because you guys were talking about LLC and vDroop and I'm having plenty with this board and R7 1700. So here what happens to me. According to Hwinfo, I get almost 0.10V of vDroop. So, if I set my voltage to 1.40V, when idling my CPU gets 1.40, but full load it will get 1.30V (SVI2 TFN). I tried 1.30 with LLC 5 and it spikes to 1.40-41V (VDDCR CPU) and it stays steady in the voltage sensor from the processor (SVI2 TFN). But only during full load. I tried 1.375 with LLC3 and got 1.334V on the processor voltage sensor (SVI2 TFN), but up to 1.461V in the motherboard sensor (called VDDCR CPU). I don't know what to do, I see a lot of people saying that LLC 5 isn't safe, but it's better just to set to 1.4V to compensate it, but I'll mostly run games and not anything that would use 100% and I don't want my CPU to be @ 1.40V on idle.

What can I do? The only LLC config that seemed to make me maitain my CPU voltage steady was LLC5.

This is my setup 3,8GHz @ 1.30V in BIOS and the spike in VDDCR CPU because of the LLC5.


Thank you everyone.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> What can I do? The only LLC config that seemed to make me maitain my CPU voltage steady was LLC5.


Having your voltage steady is not a must. The most important thing is to maintain your vcore under load equal or below the recommended max.

If a given board gives you nasty peaks at LLC5 (not yet fully confirmed with this board) your vcore would apparently be in the safe zone but quick peaks can just fry it.

Just to summarize, Let's say your OC needs 1.39v at load, and with LLC3 your initial idle vcore is over 1.425v

Idle vcore will not kill your CPU if set over the max threshold (of curse given you don't set it at 1.6v), it is the vcore at load what really matters.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Having your voltage steady is not a must. The most important thing is to maintain your vcore under load equal or below the recommended max.
> 
> If a given board gives you nasty peaks at LLC5 (not yet fully confirmed with this board) your vcore would apparently be in the safe zone but quick peaks can just fry it.
> 
> Just to summarize, Let's say your OC needs 1.39v at load, and with LLC3 your initial idle vcore is over 1.425v
> 
> Idle vcore will not kill your CPU if set over the max threshold (of curse given you don't set it at 1.6v), it is the vcore at load what really matters.


So, in that screenshot, it shows the maximum voltage (VDCCR) in 1.40V, this is under 100%, and it will be always that voltage as long as the CPU is under 100% load. Besides that, depending on the % load, it will increase, but it never surpassed that whilst I was using 1.30V on the BIOS with LLC5. So which voltage sensor is the real deal for me to check what could kill or damage, the SVI2 TFN or the VDCCR one?

Thanks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> So which voltage sensor is the real deal for me to check what could kill or damage, the SVI2 TFN or the VDCCR one?


Only a high quality oscilloscope will show those peaks cause they're very fast.

For LLC and general measuring you need to use "(SVI2 TFN)"


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Only a high quality oscilloscope will show those peaks cause they're very fast.
> 
> For LLC and general measuring you need to use "(SVI2 TFN)"


I see, so for instance in my screenshot, I can only achieve that 1.30V (under full load) in the SVI2 TFN using LLC 5. Anything below that, won't give me 1.30V under full load, it will only give me that voltage when idling. So am I good with my current settings? I'm actually trying to stabilize my 3.8GHz, I might set that 1.30 to less, if I can find anything stable.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> should be hardware bug that appears on early batch CPUs which makes the system crash on some compiling task


Exactly, AMD today (well, yesterday) approved of RMA for that reason. Nice of them I think.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> So, in that screenshot, it shows the maximum voltage (VDCCR) in 1.40V, this is under 100%, and it will be always that voltage as long as the CPU is under 100% load. Besides that, depending on the % load, it will increase, but it never surpassed that whilst I was using 1.30V on the BIOS with LLC5. So which voltage sensor is the real deal for me to check what could kill or damage, the SVI2 TFN or the VDCCR one?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, LLC5 will give you a very steady SVI2 TFN reading. Those are the in die sensors.

VDCCR Is measured at the socket (I believe), and according to my multimeter those are roughly the correct readings under LLC5

All of it seems good, nothing strange....but since I don't know with 100% certainty if LLC5 sends peaks while transitioning from load to idle I personally prefer to stay away from it.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yes, LLC5 will give you a very steady SVI2 TFN reading. Those are the in die sensors.
> 
> VDCCR Is measured at the socket (I believe), and according to my multimeter those are roughly the correct readings under LLC5
> 
> All of it seems good, nothing strange....but since I don't know with 100% certainly if LLC5 sends peaks while transitioning from load to idle I personally prefer to stay away from it.


So, if it was for yourself, would you rather have something like 1.35V and LLC3, so after the vDroop, the SVI2 TFN would show something near 1.30V instead of LLC 5?

My only fear is of course, damaging my CPU.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> So, if it was for yourself, would you rather have something like 1.35V and LLC3, so after the vDroop, the SVI2 TFN would show something near 1.30V instead of LLC 5?
> 
> My only fear is of course, damaging my CPU.


Yes exactly. LLC3 and a vcore that would give you the minimum vcore you need to be stable at load. if you plan to OC to 4Ghz I personally don't think you need more than LLC3

I think LLC4 is still ok....is me that LLC5 scares me and better safe than sorry. I'm at LLC4 cause I'm pushing the system to 4.05Ghz...at 4Ghz LLC3 at 1.375v probed 100% stable even under the most demanding tests.

But most importantly, as we recently discovered CPU and SOC pahse to extreme will not only make the VRM run colder (cause it spreads the load on the MOSFETS) but also allowed me and some of us too to set pretty low vcores compared to the phase at standard.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yes exactly. LLC3 and a vcore that would give you the minimum you need to be stable at idle vdroop. if you plan to OC to 4Ghz I personally don't think you need more than LLC3
> 
> I think LLC4 is still ok....is me that LLC5 scares me and better safe than sorry.
> 
> But most importantly, as we recently discovered CPU and SOC pahse to extreme will not only make the VRM run colder (cause it spreads the load on the MOSFETS) but also allowed me and some of us too to set pretty low vcores compared to the phase at standard.


I was gonna ask about those Phase Control that I saw in your signature. Is it safe to use 120% as the current cap? Also, this TPUII option, the first time I tried setting the TPU, my BIOS just went to black screen and then it went back to normal. Could you expand on those settings, if it's not asking too much?

Thank you.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> I was gonna ask about those Phase Control that I saw in your signature. Is it safe to use 120% as the current cap? Also, this TPUII option, the first time I tried setting the TPU, my BIOS just went to black screen and then it went back to normal. Could you expand on those settings, if it's not asking too much?
> 
> Thank you.


Current capability to 120% is something that probed useful only while pushing my system to 4.05Ghz....at 4Ghz current cap to 100% was enough. And no is not dangerous, some say even 140% is not dangerous...I didn't confirm that.

About TPUII....in the past it helped me to stay stable, I still set it to "II" just out of placebo. I would need to set it to auto and see if the system gets unstable again.

My personal view on it, when it helped me to stay stable is that TPUII besides being just the auto OC it does "something" under the hood (don't know really, could be disabling some temperature restrictions). If you wanna use it first set it to II and the system will reboot and set the multiplier and vcore....after that just set your own values as you normally do.

another VERY important thing...don't use the AI Suite, for me it has been a crash factory. (the fan controller is the cause)...better set your fans from the BIOS.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Current capability to 120% is something that probed useful only while pushing my system to 4.05Ghz....at 4Ghz current cap to 100% was enough. And no is not dangerous, some say even 140% is not dangerous...I didn't confirm that.
> 
> About TPUII....in the past it helped me to stay stable, I still set it to "II" just out of placebo. I would need to set it to auto and see if the system gets unstable again.
> 
> My personal view on it, when it helped me to stay stable is that TPUII besides being just the auto OC it does "something" under the hood (don't know really, could be disabling some temperature restrictions). If you wanna use it first set it to II and the system will reboot and set the multiplier and vcore....after that just set your own values as you normally do.
> 
> another VERY important thing...don't use the AI Suite, for me it has been a crash factory. (the fan controller is the cause)...better set your fans from the BIOS.


I read a few pages here, started downloading the AI Suite, but gave up on it. I'm using the BIOS controller for the fans. By the way, can we only control 2 chassis fans in the BIOS?

As for my 3.8Ghz, I will try some of your settings, besides the Current Cap. I was just trying to get a lower voltage so I could run colder, because I'm using the Wraith Spire as of now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I doubt the Spire will really be enough but since I never tried I can't tell. Just stop any stress test if your temps rise quickly to about 80c...if you hit 75c over time then you're golden.


----------



## weyburn

Spire is good for very light overclocks, average overclocks it easily gets to 90c. Even getting a hyper 212 evo you get 10c lower. If all you do is play videos games then you can stick with the spire at an average overclock since you'll never get above 70c anyways, but don't expect to do long tests and get a decent thermal or use to for productivity tasks and get low temps.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> can we only control 2 chassis fans in the BIOS?


You can control CPU, chassis 1 and chassis 2

Don't forget to run the fan profiler first in the monitoring tab in the advance mode, then I advice you to set the curves in easy mode.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> I read a few pages here, started downloading the AI Suite, but gave up on it. I'm using the BIOS controller for the fans. By the way, can we only control 2 chassis fans in the BIOS?
> 
> As for my 3.8Ghz, I will try some of your settings, besides the Current Cap. I was just trying to get a lower voltage so I could run colder, because I'm using the Wraith Spire as of now.


In DC mode for 3-pin in PWM for 4-pin cooler.
Try OFF-FAN option, your Fan is off when your temps are low than X degrees.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> can we only control 2 chassis fans in the BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> You can control CPU, chassis 1 and chassis 2
> 
> Don't forget to run the fan profiler first in the monitoring tab in the advance mode, then I advice you to set the curves in easy mode.
Click to expand...

You can also connect fans to the AIO and W_PUMP headers and control those too. W_PUMP seems slightly overvolted and will run the fan a little faster than what you set.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I doubt the Spire will really be enough but since I never tried I can't tell. Just stop any stress test if your temps rise quickly to about 80c...if you hit 75c over time then you're golden.


I don't do heavy stressing, only 3-5 runs of CB15 and then 10 runs of RealBench. It will mostly hit from 83-88, but it stays beyond 75C on average. I just do those runs to test if my OC won't crash my computer, because my tasks won't even use 50% at the most.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Spire is good for very light overclocks, average overclocks it easily gets to 90c. Even getting a hyper 212 evo you get 10c lower. If all you do is play videos games then you can stick with the spire at an average overclock since you'll never get above 70c anyways, but don't expect to do long tests and get a decent thermal or use to for productivity tasks and get low temps.


I plan on getting a 212x, Gammaxx 400 and Arctic Cooling Freezer 33 later on. We just reached Spring here and the outside temperatures are nearing 30C in Summer it can easily reach 35-40C outside. My CPU is working between 35-45C on idle and I'm kinda horried.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You can control CPU, chassis 1 and chassis 2
> 
> Don't forget to run the fan profiler first in the monitoring tab in the advance mode, then I advice you to set the curves in easy mode.


I did that, thank you. I set both chassis fan as 100% 24/7 because my CPU is idling most of the time over 40C (with 20-30C outside)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> In DC mode for 3-pin in PWM for 4-pin cooler.
> Try OFF-FAN option, your Fan is off when your temps are low than X degrees.


OFF-FAN I can use only for PWM or for DC too? This is what I didn't understand in the fan profiler, as far as I know, but of my two fans are 3-pin, so I can only use DC, right? But I'm already running them at 100% because my CPU runs really hot on idle (about 40C).


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> I don't do heavy stressing, only 3-5 runs of CB15 and then 10 runs of RealBench. It will mostly hit from 83-88, but it stays beyond 75C on average. I just do those runs to test if my OC won't crash my computer, because my tasks won't even use 50% at the most.
> I plan on getting a 212x, Gammaxx 400 and Arctic Cooling Freezer 33 later on. We just reached Spring here and the outside temperatures are nearing 30C in Summer it can easily reach 35-40C outside. My CPU is working between 35-45C on idle and I'm kinda horried.
> I did that, thank you. I set both chassis fan as 100% 24/7 because my CPU is idling most of the time over 40C (with 20-30C outside)
> OFF-FAN I can use only for PWM or for DC too? This is what I didn't understand in the fan profiler, as far as I know, but of my two fans are 3-pin, so I can only use DC, right? But I'm already running them at 100% because my CPU runs really hot on idle (about 40C).


i use Off-Mode with DC fans i dont have PWM models.

For me is very good option n.n


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Well, when OC is not stable than any program has potential to die or have sudden problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> You can also connect fans to the AIO and W_PUMP headers and control those too. W_PUMP seems slightly overvolted and will run the fan a little faster than what you set.


Just how to control those AiO pump and W_Pump when there's no setting for them ?


----------



## bardacuda

If you go into the 'monitor' tab, at the very bottom is 'Q-Fan Control' or something like that. It's at the bottom of that menu.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i use Off-Mode with DC fans i dont have PWM models.
> 
> For me is very good option n.n


On what temps do you usually set it to turn off?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> On what temps do you usually set it to turn off?


40c (cpu)
whe cpu reach 40c my fans wake up.
but you can Select other temperature if you like


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 40c (cpu)
> whe cpu reach 40c my fans wake up.
> but you can Select other temperature if you like


Thanks. I will try that.

Anyone can tell me the names of the sensors that shows VRM temps in HWInfo? Thanks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Mmmm...yeah I guess the AIO Pump and the W Pump show up when something is connected to them.

All I remember is, I tried the AIO Pump header twice and in both situations I couldn't get my pump below 1550RPM...I need it at 1450RPM for it to be completely silent so I use the Chassis 1 header in DC Mode and Chassis 2 for the Exhaust fan. The CPU header drives the radiator fans (3 x 120mm Noctua)

While trying the AIO Pump header I noticed the board didn't like when I used a step down cable to drive my pump slower BTW, gave me some beeps and turned itself off.


----------



## Nemesis158

I recently upgraded to Ryzen from my 3930k/RIVE, Went with this motherboard as well.
I figured it was the best no-frills/decent feature set board without the RGB I/o covers and 8 native internal sata3 connectors.
got mine on sale for $130.

Im not so interested in cpu overclocking atm as i am trying to get my ram figured out currently
I accidentally bough a single 16GB stick instead of dual 8GB kit but figured i would go ahead and use it anyway because it was on sale and i want to go with 32GB eventually anyways.

So my ram g.skill ripjaws V Dual rank Hynix M-Die with XMP rating of 3200MHz @ 16-18-18-38. Currently have it running tho not entirely stable at 3066 @16-17-17-37 with 1.1625v soc. What is the best way to go about dialing in the other subtimings/voltages to get me to 3200mhz? I can post additional info if necessary when i get home.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So I tried some 4.075Ghz at 1.431v (1.412v vdroop)

I could run several CB15 and to my surprise the scores were lower than those at 4.05Ghz

Also I could run 10 standard IBT AVX but when I tried 25 runs i got a windows green screen. I suspect at this point the chip is simply unstable because I've hit the architecture limit. Someone once told me he was getting lower scores at 4.1 or 4.2 he could achieve with one of his chips and they were unstable but not in the usual manner (black screen)

Regarding temps. my max was 80 (once) and my avg was 70 with peaks in the 76 and 77c range....not as bad I would say.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So I tried some 4.075Ghz at 1.431v (1.412v vdroop)
> 
> I could run several CB15 and to my surprise the scores were lower than those at 4.05Ghz
> 
> Also I could run 10 standard IBT AVX but when I tried 25 runs i got a windows green screen. I suspect at this point the chip is simply unstable because I've hit the architecture limit. Someone once told me he was getting lower scores at 4.1 or 4.2 he could achieve with one of his chips and they were unstable but not in the usual manner (black screen)
> 
> Regarding temps. my max was 80 (once) and my avg was 70 with peaks in the 76 and 77c range....not as bad I would say.


Low scores is unstable. What level is your IBT set to? Very High should find instability right quick.


----------



## SaccoSVD

It was at Standard.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> It was at Standard.


Very high was always the defacto choice for the FX series. Not sure why that started falling out with Ryzen. Cue everyone's personal opinions on stability testing/programs (in the end it's all user preference).


----------



## SaccoSVD

I know. I was just testing Standard first.

A couple posts ago I also stated something about stability. I don't care if I cannot run IBT AVX Very high cause I would never push the system as hard in any real world test.

If I can pass 25 runs at Standard it will never crash while using the computer normally.

My real world tests included A project in FL Studio that uses 98% CPU. A very long render with HandBrake and another very long render with Blender, those were tried repeatedly and the system was never pushed as hard. CPU usage was certainly more relaxed and my temps also never went over 61c


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I know. I was just testing Standard first.
> 
> A couple posts ago I also stated something about stability. I don't care if I cannot run IBT AVX Very high cause I would never push the system as hard in any real world test.
> 
> If I can pass 25 runs at Standard it will never crash while using the computer normally.
> 
> My real world tests included A project in FL Studio that uses 98% CPU. A very long render with HandBrake and another very long render with Blender, those were tried repeatedly and the system was never pushed as hard. CPU usage was certainly more relaxed and my temps also never went over 61c


Word. Just fyi some people will simply ignore everything you just said and say "instable, not 24 hours prime95, you're ruining your OS." Glad you're gtg though.


----------



## Lermite

Some instabilities pop up only during a heavy stress.
But some other ones pop up randomly, and an heavy stress only makes them popping much quicker than a standard use that can get one error every few days.
That's why reaching a perfect stability under the heaviest stresses is the best way to get a really stable system, that won't end up crashing a video encoding or anything else.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Word. Just fyi some people will simply ignore everything you just said and say "instable, not 24 hours prime95, you're ruining your OS." Glad you're gtg though.


I know









The thing is, I'm more than glad to run at 4.05Ghz even if not IBT AVX/Prime 95 stable as long as everything else works fine. If i couldn't render or had random black screens I would back off or add more vcore.

At 4Ghz I would choose to be fully bullet proof stable of course.

My comment about 4.075Ghz was intended to share that I was able to run CB15 and some IBT without it "insta black screening" as it does with 4.1Ghz


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mmmm...yeah I guess the AIO Pump and the W Pump show up when something is connected to them.
> 
> All I remember is, I tried the AIO Pump header twice and in both situations I couldn't get my pump below 1550RPM...I need it at 1450RPM for it to be completely silent so I use the Chassis 1 header in DC Mode and Chassis 2 for the Exhaust fan. The CPU header drives the radiator fans (3 x 120mm Noctua)
> 
> While trying the AIO Pump header I noticed the board didn't like when I used a step down cable to drive my pump slower BTW, gave me some beeps and turned itself off.


Actually I see controls for both types of pumps in the 'monitor' tab, in 'Q-Fan Control' and managed to make AiO pump run full speed (7100rpm) which lowered temps by 10c.


----------



## Lermite

Most of you must have gotten black screen crashes while overclocking attempts with too low voltages, but do you remember if the Reset button was still working during those black screens?


----------



## malakudi

Has anyone experienced problem booting with overclocked settings when CSM is disabled? It seems that voltages for RAM and CPU are either wrongly applied or applied with delay when CSM is disabled, thus making settings that work 100% with CSM enabled to fail most of the times at cold boot. Has anyone else experienced this? Running 0902.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Most of you must have gotten black screen crashes while overclocking attempts with too low voltages, but do you remember if the Reset button was still working during those black screens?


In some crashes Windows kept partially working in the background, I could hear sound but not much else. In those cases Reset button worked and Windows booted and worked. When it wouldn't boot afterwards or when crash occurred in BIOS, reset button did nothing.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> In some crashes Windows kept partially working in the background, I could hear sound but not much else. In those cases Reset button worked and Windows booted and worked. When it wouldn't boot afterwards or when crash occurred in BIOS, reset button did nothing.


Thanks.
So, my black screen crashes, about one per day, must come from Windows.
I feared I had to reinstall it from scratch but it's almost the only thing I have not tried yet.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Thanks.
> So, my black screen crashes, about one per day, must come from Windows.
> I feared I had to reinstall it from scratch but it's almost the only thing I have not tried yet.


Mine is about once a day. Sometimes it reboots itself, but sometimes black screen and unable to reset - about 60/40

There is nothing in the event logs - it looks like as total power loss as far as the logs go....


----------



## MishelLngelo

I haven't had a crash in couple of weeks now, w10 is old (ever since AU) and is running as Fast insider with Skip ahead. 16362. I was playing with chipset and GPU drivers lately so it's not all stable but now errors.
Can't get Rzen Power plan any more and CD/DVD drive is in wrong place in device manager (under disk drives) so it can't read disks. Problem having AMD GPU Rx 460 and AMD chipset and drivers keep on changing each other. That's only problem I have with it now.


----------



## komodikkio

With the first chip I had both kinds of crash (reset button unresponsive and resposive).
With the new chip, I experienced only a black screen until now and, at that time, the reset button was responsive.

Actually i'm remotely testing a [email protected] (LLC5) - soc 0.95 (LLC3) - DRAM 1.35v, 3200Mhz profile with this timings: 16-18-18-18-36-56 1T (Gear Down disabled)
Memtest it's over the 1400% (screenshot following).
After memtest I'll start a prime95's blend test session.


When I'll be back at home, this evening, I wanna try to lower my llc setting to 4 or even 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Thanks.
> So, my black screen crashes, about one per day, must come from Windows.
> I feared I had to reinstall it from scratch but it's almost the only thing I have not tried yet.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just something to help getting restarted and directly to UEFI without having to spam F2 button:

Run in Command prompt (as administrator) or Windows Power shell (Admin) this line
"*SHUTDOWN /r /fw*"
Or make a desktop shortcut with that line as Target and in it's options make it to work in administrator mode.


----------



## Lermite

As far as I remember (but my own memory is pretty unreliable), when a black screen comes from a too low voltage or any hardware issue, the case buttons are unresponsive.

My black screens didn't appear after some new settings or another bios version because I tried to get back from 0802 to the 0810 with my old settings, and the crashes kept on happening.
Either I have some serious hardware issue (a weak or unstable voltage from the PSU or anything else), or my Windows 10 is ****ed up, because crashes are not supposed to appear out of the blue.

Windows could be the culprit because I messed up it badly by switching its version several time with in-place upgrades.

Now, I have to find a way to avoid loosing the 4 TB of stuff on the system disk and one big "storage space" volume.


----------



## MishelLngelo

What the hey are you doing with 4TB system disk ? Could have at least made 120 - 250GB partition for system.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> What the hey are you doing with 4TB system disk ? Could have at least made 120 - 250GB partition for system.


My system disk is a 512 GB Nvme . It contains Windows and all the installed apps.

My 7.25 TB RAID volume actually filled at 50% contains everything else: all my personal and work stuff.

I also have a 960 GB SATA SSD that contains what needs a faster disk than the RAID volume: Linux in dual boot, video encoding,...


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My system disk is a 512 MB Nvme .


Pretty tiny drive


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Pretty tiny drive


Oops, my brain was almost as messed up as my system disk content


----------



## MishelLngelo

In that case you don't have problem with data, It's safe to reinstall OS.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Most of you must have gotten black screen crashes while overclocking attempts with too low voltages, but do you remember if the Reset button was still working during those black screens?


I think the reset button didn't do anything on early BIOS versions. But worked in recent ones once you get a black screen.


----------



## Browni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> ... CD/DVD drive is in wrong place in device manager (under disk drives) so it can't read disks...


If you click scan for hardware changes in device manager your CD/DVD drive will work as normal until the next reboot.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Browni*
> 
> If you click scan for hardware changes in device manager your CD/DVD drive will work as normal until the next reboot.


One learns something new every day, Tnx. This problem keeps on popping up every now and then.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Oops, my brain was almost as messed up as my system disk content


You've had no better luck with higher SoC? Did you go over 1.05?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You've had no better luck with higher SoC? Did you go over 1.05?


I've tried these values for Vsoc:
0.950
1.000
1.025
1.050
1.075
1.100

I'm actually testing the last value: 1.1V but as I was perfectly stable at 0.95V before the black screen begin to pop up, I doubt 1.1V as Vsoc would improve anything but I keep it until the next crash.

By the way, I have to trigger a crash by lowering the Vcore or Vsoc, to check if the Reset button is still active in that case.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've tried these values for Vsoc:
> 0.950
> 1.000
> 1.025
> 1.050
> 1.075
> 1.100
> 
> I'm actually testing the last value: 1.1V but as I was perfectly stable at 0.95V before the black screen begin to pop up, I doubt 1.1V as Vsoc would improve anything but I keep it until the next crash.
> 
> By the way, I have to trigger a crash by lowering the Vcore or Vsoc, to check if the Reset button is still active in that case.


I was thinking I might try with my docp settings - CL19 and the default 1.1 SoC just to check that's stable - theoretically it should be.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Most of you must have gotten black screen crashes while overclocking attempts with too low voltages, but do you remember if the Reset button was still working during those black screens?


I've never had the reset button work ONCE after black-screening. Power button held for 4 seconds only way to shut down and reboot.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Mine is about once a day. Sometimes it reboots itself, but sometimes black screen and unable to reset - about 60/40
> 
> There is nothing in the event logs - it looks like as total power loss as far as the logs go....


+1 Same


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Mine is about once a day. Sometimes it reboots itself, but sometimes black screen and unable to reset - about 60/40
> 
> There is nothing in the event logs - it looks like as total power loss as far as the logs go....


Weren't you the one who said the AI Suite doesn't cause problems?

Uninstall that thing I tell you







your "once a day black screens" at idle are caused by it. 100%


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Weren't you the one who said the AI Suite doesn't cause problems?
> 
> Uninstall that thing I tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your "once a day black screens" at idle are caused by it. 100%


It doesn't - I have uninstalled it - many times - but it did NOT fix it. Many other are having same problem with no AISuite installed


----------



## crakej

Didn't VID used to stay steady? I don't remember it drooping like it is - maybe I wasn't paying attention....

Got my SoC at nearly 1.1 going to see how that goes....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Didn't VID used to stay steady? I don't remember it drooping like it is - maybe I wasn't paying attention....
> 
> Got my SoC at nearly 1.1 going to see how that goes....


I think all VIDs were the same before. They went up and down but not individually as now.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I think all VIDs were the same before. They went up and down but not individually as now.


Ah! Thats right....thank you for reminding me.


----------



## crakej

Does everyone still use DOCP? I've not used for 1st time on 0902. Have had some mem errors was not getting when SoC was 0.962 - maybe I _*need*_ DOCP?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Does everyone still use DOCP? I've not used for 1st time on 0902. Have had some mem errors was not getting when SoC was 0.962 - maybe I _*need*_ DOCP?


I never stop using DOCP. I use DOCP + vSoc 1.18 + procODT + timmings.

OK in theory I can stop using DOCP ... but I use it as usual.


----------



## SaccoSVD

DOCP is just an XMP translation isn't? It's there just to retrieve the timing values, right?

If so i guess you don't really need it if you have all your timings / sub timings.

I'm just guessing as I didn't play so much with my RAM as you guys did.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I use(d) DOCP for initial setup, after first reboot I disable it and make just some changes to memory and CPU OC settings, Don't have to redo all of them. It's also good for troubleshooting.


----------



## Ramad

Would like to ask if CAD options are available in the BIOS?
I mean both CAD driver setup and CAD resistance options. I'm a C6H user so I have no idea if those options are available on the Prime motherboard.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## makatech

Is it only me here who are having sporadic coldboot issues with this board (doublebeeps)?

Looking at this thread it seem to be quite common?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/64wxqi/asus_prime_x370_lack_of_dram_training_voltageboot/

Good thing right now is that even if I have sporadic doublebeeps during coldboot it keeps my memory settings. I guess I will disable my system speakers. ;-)


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Would like to ask if CAD options are available in the BIOS?
> I mean both CAD driver setup and CAD resistance options. I'm a C6H user so I have no idea if those options are available on the Prime motherboard.
> Thanks in advance.


They are with most recent 0902 (even in regular, not only mod). If im not mistaken they were accesible from RAM menu from 0807 upwards.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Is it only me here who are having sporadic coldboot issues with this board (doublebeeps)?
> 
> Looking at this thread it seem to be quite common?
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/64wxqi/asus_prime_x370_lack_of_dram_training_voltageboot/%5B/URL
> 
> Hynix single rank M-die (x2) 60ohm
> 
> this setting is ProcODT (in ram section)


----------



## quisp65

My 1700 non-OC still has infrequent random black screen crashes every couple of days or so even with trying vcore 2 clicks positive in the offset and LLC3.

I know little about this stuff since I don't overclock, but I'm thinking of trying one more thing before I consider finding a way to swap motherboards.

Can the LLC on SOC affect idle black screen crashes? After my last BS crash I set SOC LLC3.

I'm also thinking about setting vcore at a static 1.25V and see if that does anything.

Then I think I'll find a way to swap mobos.

I swapped Power supplies, mem tests & stress tests, swapped mem channels, never had Asus suite installed and all drivers updated.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> what ram have you?
> with what chip?
> single or dual rank?
> 
> you can see that in Thaiphoon burner software for ram... please upload a screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hynix single rank M-die (x2) 60ohm
> 
> this setting is ProcODT (in ram section)


Thanks, I will upload later but I know I have Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (SK Hynix).

Your theory is that my _sporadic_ doublebeeps during coldboot is because of my memory, nothing having to do with the Asus Prime X370 motherboard?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/64wxqi/asus_prime_x370_lack_of_dram_training_voltageboot/

I have been running my memories both at 2933, 3066 and 3200. Right now 3066 with procODT = 53.3, DRAM voltage 1.38, SocC = 1.1, both testing manual timings and automatic

Please note that I have passed various memory tests, I believe I only am facing issues with my sporadic coldboots (doublebeeps) happening about once every second day.


----------



## ZeNch

@quisp65 with high ram freq you need more voltage in SOC.
Some people use less than me but in my pc i cant use less of 1.18v (Stable)


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> They are with most recent 0902 (even in regular, not only mod). If im not mistaken they were accesible from RAM menu from 0807 upwards.


OK, thank you. I was not sure those settings were available on non moded BIOS.
I think the solution to "cold boot" issue is related to ODT drivers setup, that is because the default values are low. I believe the values that can fix "cold boot" issue are setting both ODT CAD driver setup to 60 along with ODT CAD resistance to 60 Ohm, I mean the settings below:

Code:



Code:


MemCsOdtSetup_SM [60]

And

Code:



Code:


MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]

I believe that the optimal CAD settings for the majority of CPU/RAM would be:

Code:



Code:


MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [20]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [60]
MemCkeSetup_SM [60]

Code:



Code:


MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]

But that needs to be confirmed by users that are facing "cold boot" issues.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> OK, thank you. I was not sure those settings were available on non moded BIOS.
> I think the solution to "cold boot" issue is related to ODT drivers setup, that is because the default values are low. I believe the values that can fix "cold boot" issue are setting both ODT CAD driver setup to 60 along with ODT CAD resistance to 60 Ohm, I mean the settings below:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [60]
> 
> And
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
> 
> I believe that the optimal CAD settings for the majority of CPU/RAM would be:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [20]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [60]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [60]
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [60.0 Ohm]
> 
> But that needs to be confirmed by users that are facing "cold boot" issues.


Interesting (!) I will find these settings in the stock 0902 bios? My sporadic coldboot issues with doublebeeps (about once every second day or so in average) is frustrating. ;-)


----------



## quisp65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> @quisp65 with high ram freq you need more voltage in SOC.
> Some people use less than me but in my pc i cant use less of 1.18v (Stable)


I've had my Ram at lowest speed while I work on these infrequent idle black screen crashes. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> what ram have you?
> with what chip?
> single or dual rank?
> 
> you can see that in Thaiphoon burner software for ram... please upload a screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hynix single rank M-die (x2) 60ohm
> 
> this setting is ProcODT (in ram section)


Here is my Thaiphoon burner info (running together with 1600X cpu):
https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/9/wowrepjeygjngg.jpg


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Here is my Thaiphoon burner info (running together with 1600X cpu):
> https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/9/wowrepjeygjngg.jpg


Single rank A-die hynix
Try:
Set DOCP
3000mhz (or 2933 if your ram dont is stable)
set 53.3ohm in ProcODT setting (in BIOS)
disable GearDown

if your ram is unstable you have 3 options.
1-More soc voltage (1.2v max.)
2-more ram Voltage (i need more than 1.35v to get DOCP stable)
3-set your timmings (in the bottom of your image you have the settings)

if you have cold boot try with other procodt (i need 60ohm but my ram have other chip)


----------



## inserf1

Just wondering what drivers are peps using? for LAN, AHCI and USB's?

Occasionally get lag (i think while heavy Chrome use and network trans) if i watch, normally ndis.sys spikes, then nvidia junk, using the default MS Intel LAN drivers seems to help, but not gone, so not entirely convinced.


----------



## crakej

Someone pointed me to this thread - https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.co.uk&sl=auto&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=https://forums.overclockers.ru/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D2%26t%3D573656%26sid%3Dd4497c4d01b38394071f01e5176bc433%26start%3D9220&usg=ALkJrhjzq6wax628sK1qi9dJPMDt6pqU0w[/URL]
It's Russian so this is through translator - but there is some useful info here.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quisp65*
> 
> My 1700 non-OC still has infrequent random black screen crashes every couple of days or so even with trying vcore 2 clicks positive in the offset and LLC3.
> 
> I know little about this stuff since I don't overclock, but I'm thinking of trying one more thing before I consider finding a way to swap motherboards.
> 
> Can the LLC on SOC affect idle black screen crashes? After my last BS crash I set SOC LLC3.
> 
> I'm also thinking about setting vcore at a static 1.25V and see if that does anything.
> 
> Then I think I'll find a way to swap mobos.
> 
> I swapped Power supplies, mem tests & stress tests, swapped mem channels, never had Asus suite installed and all drivers updated.


Did you disable core performance boost? If not it can still be boosting to 3.75 and so probably just needs more VCore. "2 clicks positive", I am assuming means you added 12.5mV to the stock VID of 1.1875 for a grand total of 1.2V, which is pretty low. Try setting the frequency to a static 3.7 and upping the VCore in 25mV increments and running a stability test each time to check for stability. Eventually you will get there.


----------



## quisp65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Did you disable core performance boost? If not it can still be boosting to 3.75 and so probably just needs more VCore. "2 clicks positive", I am assuming means you added 12.5mV to the stock VID of 1.1875 for a grand total of 1.2V, which is pretty low. Try setting the frequency to a static 3.7 and upping the VCore in 25mV increments and running a stability test each time to check for stability. Eventually you will get there.


Crap.. I did have performance boost enabled. I disabled now. I'm trying your plan. I'm no hurry and replacing a mobo will be expensive since I won't likely take the time to wait through an RMA. My server needs to be rock solid solid stable and can't black screen crash every few days.

I might as well learned how to OC my system. I'm going through the work now anyway.









ty


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Single rank A-die hynix
> Try:
> Set DOCP
> 3000mhz (or 2933 if your ram dont is stable)
> set 53.3ohm in ProcODT setting (in BIOS)
> disable GearDown
> 
> if your ram is unstable you have 3 options.
> 1-More soc voltage (1.2v max.)
> 2-more ram Voltage (i need more than 1.35v to get DOCP stable)
> 3-set your timmings (in the bottom of your image you have the settings)
> 
> if you have cold boot try with other procodt (i need 60ohm but my ram have other chip)


Thanks, I will play around a bit more.

I have been running 3066MHz, procODT = 53.3, SoC = 1.1, DRAM = 1.38 with timings 14,17,17,35 last week. Works perfect except from sporadic doublebeep during coldboot. It never reset settings though which is fine, only one extra post.


----------



## crakej

So, forget black screens - I decided to set up with just TPU II OC of 3.825 leaving it with 1.387v all the usual power settings.

SoC Auto (1.1v) usual power settings.

DOCP which sets 3200CL19 - everything else on auto except CR1 and GD=Disabled

P95....... FAILS after less than 10 mins! Workers dropping out - let alone black screen happening. ***???


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I've never had the reset button work ONCE after black-screening. Power button held for 4 seconds only way to shut down and reboot.


the same here


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here is the opposite. it didn't use to work, but now it does.

The last times I tested and black screened at 4.05Ghz I could use the reset button, just a brief touch and the PC reboots.


----------



## komodikkio

Good morning all guys,
i went over testing it with llc3 yesterday. I used this settings:
[email protected] (LLC3; with 0.019 vdrop i had 1.231v @load) - soc 1.0 (LLC3) - DRAM 1.35v, 3200Mhz profile with this timings: 16-18-18-18-36-56 1T (Gear Down disabled) ProcODT 60, switching frequencies both @300

After 3 hours i had the following error on a worker, but the others were still going so i didn't noticed the failure till this morning.
"FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4998544677, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file."

In the event viewer this error is reported almost 2,5 hours before the worker's failure (my system it's not english so i translated the infos):
WHEA-Logger
Error type: TLB buffer error (Translation Lookaside Buffer)
ID APIC processore: 9

Sadly i noticed this failure only today wen i was already at work, so now i'm not able to edit the bios' settings to increase the vsoc, the vram or edit the ram timings.
Do you guys think this error could be related to the vcore or i just have to edit the vsoc, vram or the timings?

Is there any way to get something like the ibm's integrated management module or the hp's drac module (you can power on/off a physical server, edit bios settings, remote control the system even during the boot screens, ecc) on a system like ours?
That would be really good for this purposes.

Bye all and sorry for my bad english
Quote:


> With the first chip I had both kinds of crash (reset button unresponsive and resposive).
> With the new chip, I experienced only a black screen until now and, at that time, the reset button was responsive.
> 
> Actually i'm remotely testing a [email protected] (LLC5) - soc 0.95 (LLC3) - DRAM 1.35v, 3200Mhz profile with this timings: 16-18-18-18-36-56 1T (Gear Down disabled)
> Memtest it's over the 1400% (screenshot following).
> After memtest I'll start a prime95's blend test session.
> When I'll be back at home, this evening, I wanna try to lower my llc setting to 4 or even 3.


----------



## ZeNch

i dont have any error in prime with ryzen never...

in my test: stable or black screen (and kayboard light off) i dont see any error (in am4).

in your place i try oc cpu without oc ram>>oc ram without oc cpu>>oc both.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i dont have any error in prime with ryzen never...
> 
> in my test: stable or black screen (and kayboard light off) i dont see any error (in am4).
> 
> in your place i try oc cpu without oc ram>>oc ram without oc cpu>>oc both.


I'm doing that again! Just doing ram with DOCP - everything else auto.

One thing I'm finding hard to understand is why when there is no CPU OC and you stress test, the VID goes down to 1.188 and runs fine, so why when I OC the CPU, and VID is higher than 1.188 under stress (about 1.250), does the CPU crash?

I also notice that I ever see XFR happen - cores only go up to 3.89


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm doing that again! Just doing ram with DOCP - everything else auto.
> 
> One thing I'm finding hard to understand is why when there is no CPU OC and you stress test, the VID goes down to 1.188 and runs fine, so why when I OC the CPU, and VID is higher than 1.188 under stress (about 1.250), does the CPU crash?
> 
> I also notice that I ever see XFR happen - cores only go up to 3.89


offset or fixed? i use both but now fixed.
my vid Variation is only in 0902


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> offset or fixed? i use both but now fixed.
> my vid Variation is only in 0902


Everything is on auto for the cpu including voltage at the moment
I noticed this as well - it's almost like VID has gone from llc5 to llc1 as mine did not alter on bios before 0902


----------



## crakej

Look at this - My VID is going over 1.42v!!! This is after a half hour run of P95

It's doing this while idlel!


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm doing that again! Just doing ram with DOCP - everything else auto.
> 
> One thing I'm finding hard to understand is why when there is no CPU OC and you stress test, the VID goes down to 1.188 and runs fine, so why when I OC the CPU, and VID is higher than 1.188 under stress (about 1.250), does the CPU crash?
> 
> I also notice that I ever see XFR happen - cores only go up to 3.89


You have 1700X, right? AFAIK for 1700X normal turbo is 3.8Ghz and XFR max frequency is 3.9Ghz so you should not expect anything more.
As to the voltages, why do you look at VID? Does it ever keep up with SVI2 TFN values anyway? If it gets unstable on full load it just may mean that SoC or ProcODT values are off. Core voltage is auto regulated so it sould not be a source of problems but you can verify it by using a small positive offset just to make sure. Maybe your CPU is unlucky and at default voltage it just isn't working out? Keep in mind that Auto (default) also should mean all values in DIGI+ menu set as default, maybe something there is not set correctly?

As to your latest screenshot - look at the voltages at SVI2 TFN, you get there 1.47V - that is one worrying voltage for me. I think that either Auto voltage in our board is... not very good or this is according to AMD specifications and in that case.... why exactly did AMD state that setting voltage above 1.425V is dangerous? Also does it reach those crazy values under full load? And if so why isn't CPU temp much higher? Or maybe HWiNFO is broken?


----------



## komodikkio

Hi Zench
sorry, were you replying to me?
I had prime95 sessions with the cpu only oc for over 24hrs without any error (on llc5) and with cpu+ram oc for over 20hrs (still llc5).
I hoped it would have worked just increasing a bit of vcore to compensate the drop and lowering llc from 5 to 3 but, clearly, i missed the recipe

This evening i'll start back from scratch, starting with the cpu oc test on llc3 and only after good results i will move back on the ram oc.
Do you guys would reset the cmos or just set all the ram related settings back to auto?

Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i dont have any error in prime with ryzen never...
> in my test: stable or black screen (and kayboard light off) i dont see any error (in am4).
> in your place i try oc cpu without oc ram>>oc ram without oc cpu>>oc both.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Hi Zench
> sorry, were you replying to me?
> I had prime95 sessions with the cpu only oc for over 24hrs without any error (on llc5) and with cpu+ram oc for over 20hrs (still llc5).
> I hoped it would have worked just increasing a bit of vcore to compensate the drop and lowering llc from 5 to 3 but, clearly, i missed the recipe
> 
> This evening i'll start back from scratch, starting with the cpu oc test on llc3 and only after good results i will move back on the ram oc.
> Do you guys would reset the cmos or just set all the ram related settings back to auto?
> 
> Thanks


Try To Raise voltage SOC

if you try encoding test or ibt your system can fail before and you dont lose much time than with prime95.

(i only use Prime95 but i know, this software take much hours of test ever)


----------



## komodikkio

Thanks Zench








I got a 7,7 G mp4 file, could that work for an encoding test with handbrake, right? Or a bigger one would be better?
Can you please suggest the settings you use in handbrake for test-encoding? I really don't know how to use this kind of software and your experience would be really appreciated.

So, I could try a simple soc rising with the settings i'm already testing, before to start from scratch with the cpu>>>ram>>>>cpu+ram path?
Thanks again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Try To Raise voltage SOC
> if you try encoding test or ibt your system can fail before and you dont lose much time than with prime95.
> (i only use Prime95 but i know, this software take much hours of test ever)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Look at this - My VID is going over 1.42v!!! This is after a half hour run of P95
> 
> It's doing this while idlel!


Isn't that what XFR is supposed to do?

Seems really exaggerated. As the max core clock is about 3.9Ghz. I would expect such a voltage if one of the cores was running at 4.1Ghz

I never fully understood the Auto settings in Ryzen. Things fluctuate quite dramatically. LLC on Auto was acting like that the last time I tested with the multimeter.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> You have 1700X, right? AFAIK for 1700X normal turbo is 3.8Ghz and XFR max frequency is 3.9Ghz so you should not expect anything more.
> As to the voltages, why do you look at VID? Does it ever keep up with SVI2 TFN values anyway? If it gets unstable on full load it just may mean that SoC or ProcODT values are off. Core voltage is auto regulated so it sould not be a source of problems but you can verify it by using a small positive offset just to make sure. Maybe your CPU is unlucky and at default voltage it just isn't working out? Keep in mind that Auto (default) also should mean all values in DIGI+ menu set as default, maybe something there is not set correctly?
> 
> As to your latest screenshot - look at the voltages at SVI2 TFN, you get there 1.47V - that is one worrying voltage for me. I think that either Auto voltage in our board is... not very good or this is according to AMD specifications and in that case.... why exactly did AMD state that setting voltage above 1.425V is dangerous? Also does it reach those crazy values under full load? And if so why isn't CPU temp much higher? Or maybe HWiNFO is broken?


*ALL* settings are on auto except for DOCP - that is the *ONLY* setting I touched after loading defaults. This is why it worries me!

VID used to get fixed at boot time and would not change whatever the load. Now it appears to be dynamic. When you settle to idle they are around 1.4v, and when it decides it's idle enough, the voltages drop to between 0.4 and 0.9v. I used to be able to have my offset which would result in VID being about 1.325 fixed. So it looks like they've done something to the way power is working...

Edit: thanks for reminding me how XFR work on my chip! I forgot that 3.89 is actually 3.9 lol


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Isn't that what XFR is supposed to do?
> 
> Seems really exaggerated. As the max core clock is about 3.9Ghz. I would expect such a voltage if one of the cores was running at 4.1Ghz
> 
> I never fully understood the Auto settings in Ryzen. Things fluctuate quite dramatically. LLC on Auto was acting like that the last time I tested with the multimeter.


I thought it was rather high too! Doing more experimenting with no CPU OC and then no RAM OC. It may serve well to run new bios for a few hours at default settings to see what they've actually done! I think 0810 might be a bit more stable with its fixed VID - time will tell!

Looking at VID because it's related (of course) to SVI2 voltage and it appears to be working differently to how it did before. As for SoC it seems to be choosing the voltage that I found to work best any way - 1.081.

Edit: of course everything was on auto, including CPB - that's the culprit - so I assume at normal clocks this is quite normal


----------



## malakudi

I have those "black screens" on idle only under Linux. Never had them on Windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malakudi*
> 
> Has anyone experienced problem booting with overclocked settings when CSM is disabled? It seems that voltages for RAM and CPU are either wrongly applied or applied with delay when CSM is disabled, thus making settings that work 100% with CSM enabled to fail most of the times at cold boot. Has anyone else experienced this? Running 0902.


No one dares to try this? I have verified it with another ASUS Prime X370 owner. It seems it is a BIOS bug.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Thanks Zench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 7,7 G mp4 file, could that work for an encoding test with handbrake, right? Or a bigger one would be better?
> Can you please suggest the settings you use in handbrake for test-encoding? I really don't know how to use this kind of software and your experience would be really appreciated.
> 
> So, I could try a simple soc rising with the settings i'm already testing, before to start from scratch with the cpu>>>ram>>>>cpu+ram path?
> Thanks again


Large files do not mean that testing is sensible. To really test stability in encoding take 4k file of any kind to 4k h265 codec. Try doing even 2 encodings in parallel.


----------



## Ouji

About black screens, whenever I have them: Usually when Cinebench15 runs on a really unstable OC or during stress tests when my CPU goes to 90C+ and if I press reset it always works.


----------



## BWG

I went from 0810 to 0812 and my Hynix ram went from 3200 to 2933 with that update. My cpu clock improved.

What should I expect to happen when I go to 0902?


----------



## MishelLngelo

You picked worst BIOS, from there anything is improvement.


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Looking at VID because it's related (of course) to SVI2 voltage and it appears to be working differently to how it did before. As for SoC it seems to be choosing the voltage that I found to work best any way - 1.081.


This is my observations using Bios 0902 and hwinfo64:

*Core Performance Boost* = This I believe is the reason why CPU voltage jump so high. (if overclocking CPU it is best to disable).

*Global C-state* = This puts the CPU in low voltage during idle states. This I believe why you see VID drop to 0.4v during idle state. I think you also get lower CPU temperatures during idle. Not sure impact on overclocking if its better to disable or enable.

My understanding is Core VID is the Max voltage requested by the CPU to the motherboard. SVI2 is the voltage recieved by the CPU from the motherboard (calculated using telemetry data but seems to be closest value as reading using DMM).

I think CPB and Global C-state make it a bit more difficult to understand what is going on so for testing I disabled them to get observations described below. This of course assuming hwinfo64 readings are correct, no software bugs or Bios bugs from readouts. I dont know how to verify Core VID.


If you overclock CPU using offset, the CPU VID are same as auto default settings but the SVI2 reading is (Core VID + the value you set in offset).
If you overclock CPU using manual, I think this overrides the Core VID.
I notice Core VID readings in hwinfo64 are different between Bios 0810 and 0902. I dont know which is correct reading or how to verify, or even if the Bios changed in some way.

DOCP is still a bit of a mystery to me. I have RAM on the motherboard QVL list and when I used DOCP and no CPU overclock on Bios 0902 I was getting HCI memtest errors within 5 minutes of testing.


----------



## komodikkio

Thank you very much Mat
Because i can't do anything else actually, I started 2 parallel encodings so i will see the result when i'll be back at home
Then I plan to do one more test run after a reboot and a vsoc rising (from 1 to 1.1?) if it's again a no go, i'll restart all from scratch

Will update you later, ty all again

EDIT: the encode test crashed the system after just some minutes, i had just the time to write this post








Very good!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Large files do not mean that testing is sensible. To really test stability in encoding take 4k file of any kind to 4k h265 codec. Try doing even 2 encodings in parallel.


----------



## BWG

Heck, I've had almost all of them. It really was the first one I saw take some steps backwards! I'm flashing now.


----------



## crakej

So this is interesting! I'm currently running P95 n the background while I watch youtube for over 20 minutes. my CPU v is set at *4GHz, 1.325v,* LLC 5.

What I did was to load defaults, then set up my ram only by selecting DCOP in the bios - I touched nothing else. That all benched very well.

Then I decided to up my CPU 3.7 then 3.8, 3.9, 4 - upping the voltage as needed. Now I'm here testing *4GHz @ 1.325v.*

When I started OCing the cpu, I went to DIGI VRM and *ONLY changed the CPU* settings to Extreme phase, LLC 5 and 120% over-current support. I changed *NOTHING* in the SoC section of DIGI VRM - it seems to get it right with a near constant 1.081v for SoC. Of course CBP is also off.

I recommend going back to the start with this bios! Things have definitely changed! I have Proc ODT still on auto as is GearDown and BGS which are both defaulting to enabled.

I'm not complaining at all, but how am I suddenly able to OC at 4GHz with only 1.325v?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So this is interesting! I'm currently running P95 n the background while I watch youtube for over 20 minutes. my CPU v is set at *4GHz, 1.325v,* LLC 5.
> 
> What I did was to load defaults, then set up my ram only by selecting DCOP in the bios - I touched nothing else. That all benched very well.
> 
> Then I decided to up my CPU 3.7 then 3.8, 3.9, 4 - upping the voltage as needed. Now I'm here testing *4GHz @ 1.325v.*
> 
> When I started OCing the cpu, I went to DIGI VRM and *ONLY changed the CPU* settings to Extreme phase, LLC 5 and 120% over-current support. I changed *NOTHING* in the SoC section of DIGI VRM - it seems to get it right with a near constant 1.081v for SoC. Of course CBP is also off.
> 
> I recommend going back to the start with this bios! Things have definitely changed! I have Proc ODT still on auto as is GearDown and BGS which are both defaulting to enabled.
> 
> I'm not complaining at all, but how am I suddenly able to OC at 4GHz with only 1.325v?


How stable it is? Prime95 small fft while watching YT? 1.325 is with LLC5, right?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> How stable it is? Prime95 small fft while watching YT? 1.325 is with LLC5, right?


Yes! and still running!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So this is interesting! I'm currently running P95 n the background while I watch youtube for over 20 minutes. my CPU v is set at *4GHz, 1.325v,* LLC 5.
> 
> What I did was to load defaults, then set up my ram only by selecting DCOP in the bios - I touched nothing else. That all benched very well.
> 
> Then I decided to up my CPU 3.7 then 3.8, 3.9, 4 - upping the voltage as needed. Now I'm here testing *4GHz @ 1.325v.*
> 
> When I started OCing the cpu, I went to DIGI VRM and *ONLY changed the CPU* settings to Extreme phase, LLC 5 and 120% over-current support. I changed *NOTHING* in the SoC section of DIGI VRM - it seems to get it right with a near constant 1.081v for SoC. Of course CBP is also off.
> 
> I recommend going back to the start with this bios! Things have definitely changed! I have Proc ODT still on auto as is GearDown and BGS which are both defaulting to enabled.
> 
> I'm not complaining at all, but how am I suddenly able to OC at 4GHz with only 1.325v?


At LLC3 and 4Ghz my 1.375v vcore became around your vcore. So it seems right.

To me the thing that is allowing us to OC with such low vcore is the CPU Phase set to extreme. Perhaps you need CPU Current cap to 120% but I think your system should be stable at 100% ...but if you set the Phase to standard it will fail and need much more vcore.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> At LLC3 and 4Ghz my 1.375v vcore became around your vcore. So it seems right.
> 
> To me the thing that is allowing us to OC with such low vcore is the CPU Phase set to extreme. Perhaps you need CPU Current cap to 120% but I think your system should be stable at 100% ...but if you set the Phase to standard it will fail and need much more vcore.


The only thing I notice is that before I defaulted everything, when the machine finished whatever it was doing and was not under load any more, VID was coming up to more than my VCore setting as if I didn't turn off CBP, but I had. I don't know, there's something to be said for starting from the beginning for sure. I've got positive results by using far fewer settings than before to get stable.

My next trick will be to see if I can get my fast mem timings back, though I must say, CL19 is not that different to CL14......and so far, no black screens!

P95 has gone over an hour now, and IBT passed normal test so going to save this profile and see what I can do with mem speed.

Edit: max temp over the hour of P95 was 70, average was 55.


----------



## SaccoSVD

For how long have you run tests at LLC5 since you started using it? (rough number)..I wonder if those at LLC5 can share that too.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> For how long have you run tests at LLC5 since you started using it? (rough number)..I wonder if those at LLC5 can share that too.


2 or 3 hours - with HWInfo running and no evidence of anything nasty. I know software unlikely to see any real quick spikes, but the longer you run it, the more likely you are to catch something like that. You sure see them when CBP and XFR are in charge!

Just going to do a handbrake job now...


----------



## SaccoSVD

But you have been using LLC5 for months right?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> 2 or 3 hours - with HWInfo running and no evidence of anything nasty. I know software unlikely to see any real quick spikes, but the longer you run it, the more likely you are to catch something like that. You sure see them when CBP and XFR are in charge!
> 
> Just going to do a handbrake job now...


I'm sad to say that it did not work for me. I followed your "gospel"







to the point and I'm still locked at 1.375V LLC5 for 4Ghz (maybe it's my R1700 weak sample). I set everything as you advised and at 1.362V the system would not even post. It is strange in a way because 1.375V is perfectly stable for hours under full load (OCCT for example) and at 1.362V the system would not even post. I thought it may have something to do with SoC voltages or settings but it changed nothing (going down to 0.95V and up to 1.15V), once I set Core to 1.375V everything works fine.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Voltage gradient is very sharp with Ryzen, I can run my 1600x at 4025MHz in OCCT for ever at 1.4v and smidgen under LLC5 but drop it under 1.4v and LL3 and it croaks immediately. No difference even when dropped to 4GHz. so I'm running 4025 24/7, no use loosing 25MHz.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I'm sad to say that it did not work for me. I followed your "gospel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the point and I'm still locked at 1.375V LLC5 for 4Ghz (maybe it's my R1700 weak sample). I set everything as you advised and at 1.362V the system would not even post. It is strange in a way because 1.375V is perfectly stable for hours under full load (OCCT for example) and at 1.362V the system would not even post. I thought it may have something to do with SoC voltages or settings but it changed nothing (going down to 0.95V and up to 1.15V), once I set Core to 1.375V everything works fine.


Everything is on Auto for my SoC in DIGI VRM

What voltage does your VID come back up to after load when you're set at 1.375? It shouldn't go above that.

I would have expected an 1700 to fair a bit worse than an X


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> But you have been using LLC5 for months right?


Yes, been using it for months now.....all seems good!


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Everything is on Auto for my SoC in DIGI VRM
> 
> What voltage does your VID come back up to after load when you're set at 1.375? It shouldn't go above that.
> 
> I would have expected an 1700 to fair a bit worse than an X


Actually, for 1.375V on SVI2 TFN, VID is consistently 1.4V at idle while under load (Prime95 small fft) it is 1.331V and under lighter loads (Prime95 blend) it fluctuates between 1.344 and 1.363V.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Actually, for 1.375V on SVI2 TFN, VID is consistently 1.4V at idle while under load (Prime95 small fft) it is 1.331V and under lighter loads (Prime95 blend) it fluctuates between 1.344 and 1.363V.


I had this problem before as well - voltage was spiking higher than the figure I entered for CPU, so this can't be right - voltage should not be going higher than what you entered.

For Ram, you only enabled DOCP? No changes in DIGI VRM? And you have turned off CBP?

Have you left everything in the RAM speed menu to auto? Proc ODT, GearDown etc?


----------



## komodikkio

Good evening guys.
I rised the vsoc to 1.05 and then started a double encode session, of this file, using this settings (different encode sources and destinations):


Are this all good for our testing purpose?
If both session will succeed, then i'll start a longer prime session

Thanks for the advices


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I had this problem before as well - voltage was spiking higher than the figure I entered for CPU, so this can't be right - voltage should not be going higher than what you entered.
> 
> For Ram, you only enabled DOCP? No changes in DIGI VRM? And you have turned off CBP?
> 
> Have you left everything in the RAM speed menu to auto? Proc ODT, GearDown etc?


Just tried 1.412 LLC5

The first thing I saw in HWInfo was 1.419v

Then.....went back to LLC4


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I had this problem before as well - voltage was spiking higher than the figure I entered for CPU, so this can't be right - voltage should not be going higher than what you entered.
> 
> For Ram, you only enabled DOCP? No changes in DIGI VRM? And you have turned off CBP?
> 
> Have you left everything in the RAM speed menu to auto? Proc ODT, GearDown etc?


Now that you mention this I did not disable CBP - but you said to leave everything on auto - I did not somehow consider CBP. On the other hand I had set 40X multiplier and 1.375 (and below) voltages by hand, not even by offset so it is impossible for R1700 to be impacted by Core Boost - at least that's what I think. Anyway , I will try that again just to make sure.
As to the other questions - no changes except extreme on CPU in DIGI+ (did not touch SoC for the first few tests) as you said to try








Of course no changes in memory configuration.
EDIT: Tried with CBP disabled, but I just have no luck with it. I have to use 1.375V or else


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Now that you mention this I did not disable CBP - but you said to leave everything on auto - I did not somehow consider CBP. On the other hand I had set 40X multiplier and 1.375 (and below) voltages by hand, not even by offset so it is impossible for R1700 to be impacted by Core Boost - at least that's what I think. Anyway , I will try that again just to make sure.
> As to the other questions - no changes except extreme on CPU in DIGI+ (did not touch SoC for the first few tests) as you said to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course no changes in memory configuration.
> EDIT: Tried with CBP disabled, but I just have no luck with it. I have to use 1.375V or else


I'm not sure what to suggest, but VID should not be going higher than your CPU voltage, which is exactly what mine was doing before..... I'll get some shots of my bios settings tomorrow.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> *ALL* settings are on auto except for DOCP - that is the *ONLY* setting I touched after loading defaults. This is why it worries me!
> 
> VID used to get fixed at boot time and would not change whatever the load. Now it appears to be dynamic. When you settle to idle they are around 1.4v, and when it decides it's idle enough, the voltages drop to between 0.4 and 0.9v. I used to be able to have my offset which would result in VID being about 1.325 fixed. So it looks like they've done something to the way power is working...
> 
> Edit: thanks for reminding me how XFR work on my chip! I forgot that 3.89 is actually 3.9 lol


That high VID reminds me of the original stuck VID caused by the bug in the SMU. Maybe they changed the way the SMU reports again in 0902.


----------



## Xuper

Hi

My Memory : [Ripjaws V] F4-3200C16D-16GVKB

I only changed option :

Memory Frequency : 2933

VDDCR Cpu Voltage : 1.35

DRAM Voltage : 1.35

DRAM CAS# Latency : 14

Trcdrd : 15

Trcdwr : 15

DRAM RAS# PRE Time : 15

DRAM RAS# ACT Time : 32

Trc_SM : 50

everything else : default or Auto

Aida64 Bench : M read : 43711 MB/s , M Write : 43970 MB/s , M copy : 38504 MB/s , M Latency : 82.1ns

Possible to get 3200 or above? I can't get more than 2933.

edit :

Here [Ripjaws V] F4-3200C16D-16GVKB


----------



## MrPhilo

Has anyone got a Ryzen with no Segfault problem?

Seems like most people get lower voltage with a Segfault free Ryzen...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/72m4h0/for_those_with_segfault_rmad_cpus_has_your/


----------



## crakej

My current bios settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Remember my ram takes 1.4 for DOCP - yours may only need 1.35


----------



## Xuper

Whoa!! 1.4?!! You sure it's safe voltage ?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Whoa!! 1.4?!! You sure it's safe voltage ?


It's the rated voltage for my memory. DDR4 can run up to 1.5v safely


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It's the rated voltage for my memory. DDR4 can run up to 1.5v safely


can you run your RAM on lower CL? 3200 CL19 on 4266 CL19 sticks seems so high to me


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> My current bios settings: ...


Shame on you. A true overclocker lets no setting on "Auto"


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Single rank A-die hynix
> Try:
> Set DOCP
> 3000mhz (or 2933 if your ram dont is stable)
> set 53.3ohm in ProcODT setting (in BIOS)
> disable GearDown
> 
> if your ram is unstable you have 3 options.
> 1-More soc voltage (1.2v max.)
> 2-more ram Voltage (i need more than 1.35v to get DOCP stable)
> 3-set your timmings (in the bottom of your image you have the settings)
> 
> if you have cold boot try with other procodt (i need 60ohm but my ram have other chip)


Anyway, I am now running 14-17-17-17-35-53 timings together with 3066MHz on my Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (SK *Hynix*). I have tried both using Auto and 53 on the last value, right now manuelly setting 53. Perhaps some kind of sweetspot for me, I also tried 14-16-16-16-34 which failed on 3066.

procODT = 53.3, SoC = 1.1, DRAM = 1.38

My sporadic coldboot issue probably isn't solved yet though with double beeps at boot (but everything still working perfectly fine, one extra automatic post when double beeping). I may play around a little bit more or I will live with this and perhaps disconnect system speaker. ;-)

This is pretty close to the official spec from Corsair's site I believe?
CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15

"Speed: 3000MHz
Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35"

I guess that this proves that cheaper Hynix memories can run "ok" on a Ryzen system but I would still buy Samsung b-die if setting up a new system, for sure. Even 3200MHz may very well be possible if increasing DRAM voltage and perhaps SoC but I will probably settle on 3066 (I have been running 3200 before).


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> can you run your RAM on lower CL? 3200 CL19 on 4266 CL19 sticks seems so high to me


I can, but wanted to change as few settings as possible and CL19 is the default for these sticks. I will tighten them when I know it doesn't crash


----------



## komodikkio

Prime95 it's happily running from 14 hrs after the vsoc rising to 1.05v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Good evening guys.
> I rised the vsoc to 1.05 and then started a double encode session, of this file, using this settings (different encode sources and destinations):
> 
> Are this all good for our testing purpose?
> If both session will succeed, then i'll start a longer prime session
> Thanks for the advices


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I can, but wanted to change as few settings as possible and CL19 is the default for these sticks. I will tighten them when I know it doesn't crash


is there no DOCP 3200 option? some module has 2 or more XMP profile on the SPD


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Shame on you. A true overclocker lets no setting on "Auto"


Lol....thing is - you can learn a lot from leaving things on auto and observing - by doing that, my CPU OC is running better than ever!

I'm having problems with sleep not working properly - or not at all really, and everything resizing in the corner of screen 1. Think I might disable turning off screen in favour of just sleeping....

Did you get anywhere with black screen prob?


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Hi
> My Memory : [Ripjaws V] F4-3200C16D-16GVKB
> I only changed option :
> Memory Frequency : 2933
> VDDCR Cpu Voltage : 1.35
> DRAM Voltage : 1.35
> DRAM CAS# Latency : 14
> Trcdrd : 15
> Trcdwr : 15
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time : 15
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time : 32
> Trc_SM : 50
> everything else : default or Auto
> Aida64 Bench : M read : 43711 MB/s , M Write : 43970 MB/s , M copy : 38504 MB/s , M Latency : 82.1ns
> 
> Possible to get 3200 or above? I can't get more than 2933.
> 
> edit :
> 
> Here [Ripjaws V] F4-3200C16D-16GVKB


Interesting, I wasn't aware of that [Ripjaws V] F4-3200C16D-16GVKB is *Hynix*, this may explain your problems... You will probably get it to work at higher speeds but it may require more trial and error, configuring etc.

Try 14-17-17-17-35-53 first on 2933 and then on 3066.

In addition I use: procODT = 53.3, SoC = 1.1, DRAM = 1.38

3200 may possibly require higher DRAM and slightly higher SoC.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Did you get anywhere with black screen prob?


Yes, it looks like I managed to get rid of these black black screens but not the way I hoped for: raising the Vsoc to 1,1V.

I don't understand yet why such a high Vsoc is needed now while I was always stable at 0,95V until the recent first black screen.

I still plan to reinstall Windows from scratch this week-end.
It probably won't allow the Vsoc to come back to 0.95V but at least, I'll get a proper operating system, less messed up than the actually one.

I have yet to test the stability with Vsoc = 1.1 and a lower Vcore, because keeping these both voltages so high bothers me.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, it looks like I managed to get rid of these black black screens but not the way I hoped for: raising the Vsoc to 1,1V.
> 
> I don't understand yet why such a high Vsoc is needed now while I was always stable at 0,95V until the recent first black screen.
> 
> I still plan to reinstall Windows from scratch this week-end.
> It probably won't allow the Vsoc to come back to 0.95V but at least, I'll get a proper operating system, less messed up than the actually one.
> 
> I have yet to test the stability with Vsoc = 1.1 and a lower Vcore, because keeping these both voltages so high bothers me.


Watching how a 1600X and 1800X is punishing voltage running stock perhaps you shouldn't be that worried. ;-)


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Hmmm just read through some of this. While I haven't in recent times played with much by way of settings (I'm still running the 802 bios) I haven't experienced the double beeps in awhile with my RAM.
The only real thing I've changed is that my RAM is running D.O.C.P to get it at what is supposed to be the normal settings (sticker on sticks)


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Hmmm just read through some of this. While I haven't in recent times played with much by way of settings (I'm still running the 802 bios) I haven't experienced the double beeps in awhile with my RAM.
> The only real thing I've changed is that my RAM is running D.O.C.P to get it at what is supposed to be the normal settings (sticker on sticks)


What type of memories do you have and how fast are you running them?

I could probably get rid of my coldboot issues as well if running them slower. ;-)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, it looks like I managed to get rid of these black black screens but not the way I hoped for: raising the Vsoc to 1,1V.
> 
> I don't understand yet why such a high Vsoc is needed now while I was always stable at 0,95V until the recent first black screen.
> 
> I still plan to reinstall Windows from scratch this week-end.
> It probably won't allow the Vsoc to come back to 0.95V but at least, I'll get a proper operating system, less messed up than the actually one.
> 
> I have yet to test the stability with Vsoc = 1.1 and a lower Vcore, because keeping these both voltages so high bothers me.


I'm still letting the system mange SoC settings but it's always 1.081 - so far no black screens. If I do get any, I will first set SoC to extreme power phase and 130% over current, not troubling LLC unless/if/when the system black-screens


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Anyway, I am now running 14-17-17-17-35-53 timings together with 3066MHz on my Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (SK *Hynix*). I have tried both using Auto and 53 on the last value, right now manuelly setting 53. Perhaps some kind of sweetspot for me, I also tried 14-16-16-16-34 which failed on 3066.
> 
> procODT = 53.3, SoC = 1.1, DRAM = 1.38
> 
> My sporadic coldboot issue probably isn't solved yet though with double beeps at boot (but everything still working perfectly fine, one extra automatic post when double beeping). I may play around a little bit more or I will live with this and perhaps disconnect system speaker. ;-)
> 
> This is pretty close to the official spec from Corsair's site I believe?
> CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15
> 
> "Speed: 3000MHz
> Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35"
> 
> I guess that this proves that cheaper Hynix memories can run "ok" on a Ryzen system but I would still buy Samsung b-die if setting up a new system, for sure. Even 3200MHz may very well be possible if increasing DRAM voltage and perhaps SoC but I will probably settle on 3066 (I have been running 3200 before).


14? do you test with cl15?

i dont undertimming my hinyx chips in high speeds.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 14? do you test with cl15?
> 
> i dont undertimming my hinyx chips in high speeds.


;-) yes, I am currently running 14

Believe if I set it to 15 the system automatically increases cas to 16 because of default geardown setting when verifying in HWINFO after boot? If setting it to 14 it keeps 14 (also verifying in HWINFO).

Since 14 seems to work there is no use in changing the geardown setting and increase cas to 15 I think? ;-) (but if turn into issues I will do)

I am no expert in this, please correct me if I am wrong

14-17-17-17-35-53 timings together with 3066MHz, Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (SK Hynix). Like I wrote I earlier had auto on the last value (trc?), now running 53 manually.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, it looks like I managed to get rid of these black black screens but not the way I hoped for: raising the Vsoc to 1,1V.
> 
> I don't understand yet why such a high Vsoc is needed now while I was always stable at 0,95V until the recent first black screen.
> 
> I still plan to reinstall Windows from scratch this week-end.
> It probably won't allow the Vsoc to come back to 0.95V but at least, I'll get a proper operating system, less messed up than the actually one.
> 
> I have yet to test the stability with Vsoc = 1.1 and a lower Vcore, because keeping these both voltages so high bothers me.


Boom! Black screen of death! Could not use reset or the power button. I think I need to run a day or 2 with just ram or cpu OCed to see what happens, and to see if it's a memory or cpu issue


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Boom! Black screen of death! Could not use reset or the power button. I think I need to run a day or 2 with just ram or cpu OCed to see what happens, and to see if it's a memory or cpu issue


I got several black screens, always with a working Reset button, while [email protected] was running with a lowered Vcore and Vsoc=1.1
Then I gave up on lowering Vcore but I got back Vsoc to 0.95 as 1.1 does not have the expected magical effect.
After some currently running backups are over, I'll launch again [email protected] because it looks pretty effective to make black screens to happen if everything is not totally stable.


----------



## crakej

I was only browsing internet when mine happened - it's SO frustrating.

I think I'm going to run with just my RAM OC for a couple of days and see whats happening - though I still suspect the cpu somehow...


----------



## BWG

My EVGA 2x8GB 3200 kit mirrors your G.Skill timings and voltage. When AGESA 1.0.0.6 first came out, I did get it stable at 3200, but it took 1.5v to do it. I couldn't leave it that way, so I ran 2933. Since then, no bios let me run 3200 without early MemTest errors. However, some people have reported being able to get it to run at 3200, when all else fails, by using this custom bios that unlocks VDDP and Bank Group Swap settings. http://www.overclock.net/t/1633955/bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-0902-1/240

Not me though. I'm only stable at 2933. I didn't try anything between that and 3200 though.


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Boom! Black screen of death!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I was only browsing internet when mine happened - it's SO frustrating.


I have been testing some basic CPU overclock settings with CPB disabled and Global C-state disabled. It has been running fine for past 2 days and pass various stress tests. Then I changed Global C-state control in Bios to auto (which is the default settings) then I got blackscreen when I opened up youtube in web browser.

Maybe that setting will help you? The downside is you will have higher idle temperatures (2c- 4c I noticed) and use more power during idle when Global C-state control is disabled.

Maybe there are other settings I could have tested to try and keep Global C-state auto/enabled but I haven't had much time to test so far. Note I have my load line calibration settings on default settings and AI overclocker set to "auto" so not using DOCP.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> I have been testing some basic CPU overclock settings with CPB disabled and Global C-state disabled. It has been running fine for past 2 days and pass various stress tests. Then I changed Global C-state control in Bios to auto (which is the default settings) then I got blackscreen when I opened up youtube in web browser.


Global C-State Control doesn't bring any stability issue to my computer.
If it does to yours, perhaps some other setting is wrong.

You could try to disable every sleep options in the power plan advanced settings while setting Global C-State Control enabled because it saves some power.


----------



## SaccoSVD

About SOC over 1v

As long as yours is not over 1.25v is all ok.

Mine was set always at 1.1v at LLC Auto...(0.9v in reality) for months without any problem, and most recently 1.125v LLC3 (1.119 in reality) also without any problem.

My reasoning was to set it to a number higher than default just to ensure my OC is solid. Did it help or not? I can't tell...even at auto was fine, never connected SOC with any of my CPU OC.

At 1.2v It did allow me to boot with my ram higher than rated speed, but my RAM was never stable while doing so.

So that's that.

About C states....i always keep them on. Even at the highest OC, sleep and wake up works fine. (that was never the case on my old intel),...that was one of the things that made me feel this platform is really solid.


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Global C-State Control doesn't bring any stability issue to my computer.
> If it does to yours, perhaps some other setting is wrong.


Thanks for info.

In that case I think I will put back my Global C-state to auto (default settings) as I can see benefit for long term use lower temperatures and lower power usage during idle. I think I will try putting my RAM back at default settings and go from there.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I was only browsing internet when mine happened - it's SO frustrating.
> 
> I think I'm going to run with just my RAM OC for a couple of days and see whats happening - though I still suspect the cpu somehow...


do you have AI suite installed?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I notice people mentioning a black screen without being able to use the power or reset button sometimes. I've opened a thread on my own to troubleshoot, but I think I have found the issue.

I'm still at 100% stock settings except for the fact I have the RGB turned off while the system isn't on, so I don't think the black screen issue is 100% in a bad OC. Sometimes when I black screen the system restarts itself, a couple times holding power button worked, sometimes nothing worked other than switch/unplug, reset switch has never worked, a couple times I had to unplug PSU a couple times to turn the system back on.

The only thing that has been a true constant is the fact that I have had some sort of monitoring program open. I've now used a clean install of GPU drivers, Precision X, and HWInfo and have also swapped to HWMonitor and completely removed HWInfo and I still black-screened. Without either Precision X or HWinfo/HWMonitor, I haven't crashed. With I've crashed anywhere between 20 minutes and 6 hours. I've crashed while just typing on OCN and nothing else was going on and while playing CS:GO and RS6: Siege. So both low and high load levels, and varying amounts of time.

This also started the day that I tried a small OC (3.6Ghz). It didn't work and I immediately went back to stock. I need to find my flash drive so I can get off 612.


----------



## crakej

I removed HWInfo and AISuite when I returned my system to default, but have reinstalled both since black screen happened without either of them running/installed. I think monitoring software can misbehave, so although installed now, I still try not to run it.

Having said that - with Windows Logs unable to capture what's going on, I'm using HWWInfo with logging to see if that sheds any light on anything....


----------



## Lermite

I've never had an issue with HWiNFO.

BTW, I could have found the explanation to my black screens. I need further tests to be sure but it could come from too aggressive DRAM timings that made the SOC to crash somehow, instead of the usual BSOD.
Switching back to my previous (already pretty tightened) timings with Vsoc = 0.95 look like stable again.


----------



## crakej

This sounds like it might be something - although I'm running default XMP profile, I don't think it's setting everything correctly, particularly tRC which it's setting at 75 and I think should be WAY lower for 3200CL19......more like 44!

In my experience, under-powering problems usually result in an instant reboot. What we're getting seems much more like an actual crash, probably caused by poor timings - be that too tight, or too loose. If and when my next crash happens I will disable cpu OC to rule it out.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> ... tRC which it's setting at 75 and I think should be WAY lower for 3200CL19......more like 44!


The minimum value of tRC is tRP+tRAS


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The minimum value of tRC is tRP+tRAS


My RAM spec says 27.105ms which at 3200 equates to 44, so we're both coming in a lot lower than my bios is setting it at!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> My RAM spec says 27.105ms which at 3200 equates to 44, so we're both coming in a lot lower than my bios is setting it at!


The XMP profile of my RAM also has very loose timings, much more than the ones it can be stable with.
It could even be more stable with more tightened timings than XMP's.


----------



## komodikkio

After more than 24hrs with no errors of any kind on prime 95, i had a black screen after just 3 hours of occt








I had to increase the vcore to 1,26875 (LLC3), but now on occt my temps reach easily 74°, just after 20 minutes.
I stopped the test because i don't wont to degrade the cpu.
I'm thinking about getting back to llc5 or lower drastically the cpu's oc to get lower temps.
I'm really sad and thinking about upgrading to last bios


----------



## Eldred32

Hello i just bought this mobo yesterday along with a 3000mhz 16CAS g.skill tridentz kit.
I noticed immediatelly that this motherboard doesn't have the DRAM Boot Voltage setting that Crosshair does , and for the love of me i cannot OC my Memory for more than 2666.I tried giving volt to SOC i overvolted my DRAM i tried everything and i believe i cannot oc my memory cause without that Boot Voltage setting the memory needs to run at 1.2V for a few seconds before the BIOS kicks in and gives the correct voltage and thus failing my OC.
Can anyone that has set his ram on 2933 or 3066 and above help me with my bios setup maybe there is an option i missed or something.
I need to know cause i still have the option to return it and get my money back and buy a different board that has the DRAM Boot Voltage.
(i have updated to the latest BIOS)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The XMP profile of my RAM also has very loose timings, much more than the ones it can be stable with.
> It could even be more stable with more tightened timings than XMP's.


I just wish it would apply the correct XMP information in the first place....


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eldred32*
> 
> Hello i just bought this mobo yesterday along with a 3000mhz 16CAS g.skill tridentz kit.
> I noticed immediatelly that this motherboard doesn't have the DRAM Boot Voltage setting that Crosshair does , and for the love of me i cannot OC my Memory for more than 2666.I tried giving volt to SOC i overvolted my DRAM i tried everything and i believe i cannot oc my memory cause without that Boot Voltage setting the memory needs to run at 1.2V for a few seconds before the BIOS kicks in and gives the correct voltage and thus failing my OC.
> Can anyone that has set his ram on 2933 or 3066 and above help me with my bios setup maybe there is an option i missed or something.
> I need to know cause i still have the option to return it and get my money back and buy a different board that has the DRAM Boot Voltage.
> (i have updated to the latest BIOS)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


use Thaiphoon burner to see memory details, upload a screen.

your pc restart 2 or 3 times when you save your configuration?


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eldred32*
> 
> Hello i just bought this mobo yesterday along with a 3000mhz 16CAS g.skill tridentz kit.
> I noticed immediatelly that this motherboard doesn't have the DRAM Boot Voltage setting that Crosshair does , and for the love of me i cannot OC my Memory for more than 2666.I tried giving volt to SOC i overvolted my DRAM i tried everything and i believe i cannot oc my memory cause without that Boot Voltage setting the memory needs to run at 1.2V for a few seconds before the BIOS kicks in and gives the correct voltage and thus failing my OC.
> Can anyone that has set his ram on 2933 or 3066 and above help me with my bios setup maybe there is an option i missed or something.
> I need to know cause i still have the option to return it and get my money back and buy a different board that has the DRAM Boot Voltage.
> (i have updated to the latest BIOS)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the club with coldboot errors ;-)

Unfortunately I have yet to see a real solution and explanation for coldboot issues. I only see speculation and guesses.

Perhaps memory made by Hynix need higher boot voltage comparing to.Samsung b-die? Yet another speculation.... ;-)


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Welcome to the club with coldboot errors ;-)
> 
> Unfortunately I have yet to see a real solution and explanation for coldboot issues. I only see speculation and guesses.
> 
> Perhaps memory made by Hynix need higher boot voltage comparing to.Samsung b-die? Yet another speculation.... ;-)


cold boot in 90% of situations have solution (ProcODT)

My memory need 60ohm (ProcODT) and 1.375v (for default timmings at 3200mhz). Without ProcODT i cant boot at this speed. i can use with lee voltage but unstable.


----------



## Lermite

Today, I worked on the cooling of my PCH.

Its heatsink it mounted on a 0.6 mm layer of soft silicone.
I replaced both with a small fan with its heatsink, directly on it with some thermal paste.

As this fan is a bit noisy with 12V (5000 RPM), it actually runs with 7V.

The temperature of my PCH was around 50°.
Now, it's 33° with a 23° room











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Clic for a more global view in high res:


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Today, I worked on the cooling of my PCH.
> 
> Its heatsink it mounted on a 0.6 mm layer of soft silicone.
> I replaced both with a small fan with its heatsink, directly on it with some thermal paste.
> 
> As this fan is a bit noisy with 12V (5000 RPM), it actually runs with 7V.
> 
> The temperature of my PCH was around 50°.
> Now, it's 33° with a 23° room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Clic for a more global view in high res:


well done









Mine with it's rather massive copper HS still runs at 58c.

Maybe one day I'll unmount the ASUS HS and seat the copper bit directly on top of the chip. But I still have to see how, probably will need to make some holes on the copper HS.

Did you have to uninstall the MOBO to deal with the HS screws?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mine with it's rather massive copper HS still runs at 58c.


The biggest issue with the original heatsink is its chewing-gum that prevent much heat to reach the heatsink.
That's why adding another heatsink on the original one does not improve the cooling as much as expected.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Maybe one day I'll unmount the ASUS HS and seat the copper bit directly on top of the chip. But I still have to see how, probably will need to make some holes on the copper HS.
> 
> Did you have to uninstall the MOBO to deal with the HS screws?


Yes, I had to unmount about everything to extract the motherboard from the case.
My case has holes over the VRMs heatsinks screws, but not over the PCH's so replacing its heatsink requires much work, but it's worth the result.

This heatsink is hold by two screws: one at the top left of the PCH, the other at its bottom right.
The distance between them is 51 mm.
The holes in the motherboard have a diameter of 3 mm.
The PCH is an about 15 mm square.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Awesome man, thanks for the useful info.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> cold boot in 90% of situations have solution (ProcODT)
> 
> My memory need 60ohm (ProcODT) and 1.375v (for default timmings at 3200mhz). Without ProcODT i cant boot at this speed. i can use with lee voltage but unstable.


Actually you may be right about procODT being the key even if it is too early for me to say but I am hoping... ;-)

What I did last night was actually to _decrease_ procODT from 53.3 to 48 and I haven't had double beeps at coldboot since. Tried 60ohm first but my memory refused working with 60 so instead i decreased the value from original 53.3.

As I have been writing here before my ealier coldboot issues wasn't serious but annoying. My system didn't do a reset but I am tired of listening to sporadic error beeps at coldboot.

procODT = 48 making my coldboot issue dissapear (?) I wish, let's wait and see. ;-)

It *may* be the optimal setting for Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (SK Hynix) on the Asus Prime X370 board.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Actually you may be right about procODT being the key even if it is too early for me to say but I am hoping... ;-)
> 
> What I did last night was actually to _decrease_ procODT from 53.3 to 48 and I haven't had double beeps at coldboot since. Tried 60ohm but my memory refused working with 60 so instead i decreased the value.


when you fix cold boot you pass to next level... stability xD


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> when you fix cold boot you pass to next level... stability xD


Stability has acutally been fine, only been bothered by very sporadic codlboot issues (it never did a reset of my memory settings though).


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Stability has acutally been fine, only been bothered by very sporadic codlboot issues (it never did a reset of my memory settings though).


A failed boot only resets the AMD CBS content.


----------



## crakej

I had a black screen yesterday - had to turn off power supply. HWInfo was creating logs at the time, but they showed nothing unusual at all - plenty of power available and everything else within normal parameters.

I have now changed DIGI VRM SoC to LLC 4, extreme phases. Voltage is still at auto @1.1v (SoC). Will let you know if/when I get my next back screen, but hopefully that won't happen! If it does I will go to RAM OC only to see how that gets on over a few days.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Had BS (sound remained) today while running CPU benchmark in Performance test, Restart button worked and since then I run PT and OCCT several tomes and everything passed with flying colors. I had HWInfo running in both cases.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> A failed boot only resets the AMD CBS content.


I guess what I meant is only having sporadic extra automatic posts after coldboot double beep but no F1 situation


----------



## komodikkio

I started yesterday from scrath, testing the cpu's oc only with [email protected] llc3 - ram 2133.
I didn't use hwinfo at all and i've been able to run 3/4 hrs occt linpack + 10 cycles of ibt avx @very high, without any error.
The max temp was 68°.
This afternoon, when I'll be back at home, i wanna test with a bit lower vcore.
Will report asap


----------



## Crest

Using G.Skill TridentZ 3200Mhz CL14 2x16GB - F4-3200C14D-32GTZKW I think is the model

I got my parts in late march once the reviews came in so I suppose I have an early 1700 but my memory controller might just not be up to the task. I was on some Corsair LPX 2x16GB 3000mhz cl16 modules for months. I just recently managed to hit 2800 I think at CL18 which high volts and occasional crashes. So I wanted to move to something more reliable and a better fit for ryzen. Picked up some Gskill TridentZ 3200 CL14 B-Die modules, again 2x16GB.

Boots completely fine on DOCP first time. But just isn't stable. Getting memory errors, BSOD, games lock up. Quite quickly too. Raising DramV up to 1.45 and even SOC to 1.16 doesn't help. It takes a bit longer to crash but still happens. I disabled Geardown, played a bit with ProcODT(though not too scientific I think I did 60ohm and 53), switched to 2T, but not much has helped change the behavior.

Right now I'm on 2933 at CL16, and that seems to be stable. But this is with everything else stock. CPU isn't OC'd anymore, wanted to lock down memory first. I'm going to let this Memtest64 windows app run maybe for another hour and then try either 3066 cl16 or 2933 cl14.

Anything else I could try to hit 3200 even CL16? I feel like I'm already quite high on SOC voltage. Already did a 12 pass windows diagnostic test on the new ram and it came back clear overnight, so I'm sure the modules are all good and it's my setup or maybe the silicon lottery of my IMC.

Primarily I want the higher ram speeds for Overwatch which just loves memory bandwidth. In the few minutes OW runs for, 3200 cl14 in Multiplayer runs like a dream. On low, 1440p, with my 1080ti it's at 280fps in intense fights. no more 120fps drops.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Stability has acutally been fine, only been bothered by very sporadic codlboot issues (it never did a reset of my memory settings though).


good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Using G.Skill TridentZ 3200Mhz CL14 2x16GB - F4-3200C14D-32GTZKW I think is the model
> 
> I got my parts in late march once the reviews came in so I suppose I have an early 1700 but my memory controller might just not be up to the task. I was on some Corsair LPX 2x16GB 3000mhz cl16 modules for months. I just recently managed to hit 2800 I think at CL18 which high volts and occasional crashes. So I wanted to move to something more reliable and a better fit for ryzen. Picked up some Gskill TridentZ 3200 CL14 B-Die modules, again 2x16GB.
> 
> Boots completely fine on DOCP first time. But just isn't stable. Getting memory errors, BSOD, games lock up. Quite quickly too. Raising DramV up to 1.45 and even SOC to 1.16 doesn't help. It takes a bit longer to crash but still happens. I disabled Geardown, played a bit with ProcODT(though not too scientific I think I did 60ohm and 53), switched to 2T, but not much has helped change the behavior.
> 
> Right now I'm on 2933 at CL16, and that seems to be stable. But this is with everything else stock. CPU isn't OC'd anymore, wanted to lock down memory first. I'm going to let this Memtest64 windows app run maybe for another hour and then try either 3066 cl16 or 2933 cl14.
> 
> Anything else I could try to hit 3200 even CL16? I feel like I'm already quite high on SOC voltage. Already did a 12 pass windows diagnostic test on the new ram and it came back clear overnight, so I'm sure the modules are all good and it's my setup or maybe the silicon lottery of my IMC.
> 
> Primarily I want the higher ram speeds for Overwatch which just loves memory bandwidth. In the few minutes OW runs for, 3200 cl14 in Multiplayer runs like a dream. On low, 1440p, with my 1080ti it's at 280fps in intense fights. no more 120fps drops.


32gb kit not run at 3200 in ryzen usually. Your ram what chips have? m/a/b die? (dual rank sure).

Try with Soc at 1.2v (i need 1.184v for example)


----------



## Lermite

I've found a cheap and ugly but efficient trick to cool the VRM.

I struggle to find the right words to explain it but let's try...

Because of the I/O panel, the rear fan is shifted and its air stream avoids the CPU VRM heatsink

I just added a piece of thin cardboard that forces the air stream of this fan to pass through the CPU VRM heatsink.
It also concentrate the air stream on the SOC VRM and on the M2, improving their cooling too.

My VRM temperature comes from a thermal sensor mounted on the back of the board, at the location of the hottest VRM,

During a video encoding, this temperature was 74° (3,85 Ghz, Vcore: 1.2625V LLC5, Vsoc: 1.0V LLC 4)
Adding this piece of cardboard made this temperature to drop to 62°.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















By the way, I had to disconnect the tiny fan of the PCH because it suddenly became too noisy.
Its temperature went up to 45° which is still much colder than the 50° of the original heatsink.
So I've ordered a better passive heatsink with he purpose to limit my PCH temperature to 40° without any fan on it.


----------



## replikant0815

Is there a realistic temperature offset between actual CPU VRM temps and the Temperature 3 readout? Or is that apples and oranges?

@Lermite I like the cardboard jerryrig







I too have some paper and duct tape to channel the air of my non-directional CPU fan sideways through my CPU cooler from 2006 lol


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replikant0815*
> 
> Is there a realistic temperature offset between actual CPU VRM temps and the Temperature 3 readout? Or is that apples and oranges?


I'm not sure but I think it's like apples and oranges.

The built-in sensors must not be located close enough to the hottest VRM
As far as I remember the ones on the CPU VRM are near the first VRM, at the bottom of the heatsink, at the coldest place.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've found a cheap and ugly but efficient trick to cool the VRM.
> 
> I struggle to find the right words to explain it but let's try...
> 
> Because of the I/O panel, the rear fan is shifted and its air stream avoids the CPU VRM heatsink
> 
> I just added a piece of thin cardboard that forces the air stream of this fan to pass through the CPU VRM heatsink.
> It also concentrate the air stream on the SOC VRM and on the M2, improving their cooling too.
> 
> My VRM temperature comes from a thermal sensor mounted on the back of the board, at the location of the hottest VRM,
> 
> During a video encoding, this temperature was 74° (3,85 Ghz, Vcore: 1.2625V LLC5, Vsoc: 1.0V LLC 4)
> Adding this piece of cardboard made this temperature to drop to 62°.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I had to disconnect the tiny fan of the PCH because it suddenly became too noisy.
> Its temperature went up to 45° which is still much colder than the 50° of the original heatsink.
> So I've ordered a better passive heatsink with he purpose to limit my PCH temperature to 40° without any fan on it.


Good ideas. But honestly both aren't really needed as we know both these components (VRM / PCH) without any of these fixes have already a 50c and 35c headroom.

Nicely done tho.


----------



## replikant0815

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I'm not sure but I think it's like apples and oranges.
> 
> The built-in sensors must not be located close enough to the hottest VRM
> As far as I remember the ones on the CPU VRM are near the first VRM, at the bottom of the heatsink, at the coldest place.


Ah thanks!

I had just watched Buildzoid's vid about VRM temps and longevity on 350 boards, which got me thinking. 




I'm only on a 6 core and the VRM heatsink was never more than lukewarm when I touched it. Guess I'm on the safe side.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replikant0815*
> 
> I had just watched Buildzoid's vid about VRM temps and longevity on 350 boards, which got me thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only on a 6 core and the VRM heatsink was never more than lukewarm when I touched it. Guess I'm on the safe side.


A cold heatsink should makes you to worry because the VRM are always hot so, a cold heatsing means most of the the heat can pass from the VRM to the heatsink.

The main issue about our VRM cooling is the thermal link between the VRM and their heatsink.
This link is a 1mm layer of soft silicone (chewing-gum-like) whose the thermal conductivity is pretty bad.
This make the VRM real temperatures pretty high, often more than 100°.

That's why I lowered the heatsinks to make them touch the VRM, with only some thermal paste to improve the thermal contact.

The air stream deflecting is only my second improvement, and it would be inefficient without the first one.


----------



## replikant0815

@Lermite

So I'm not on the safe side? Haha you're killing me dude!

You recommend I climb under the table and stick my finger somewhere to feel if it's doing alright? I don't have a suitable thermometer but I'm experienced in cooking enough to feel the difference between 40C and 80C I believe


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replikant0815*
> 
> @Lermite
> 
> So I'm not on the safe side? Haha you're killing me dude!


I'm afraid you aren't, but I can't be sure without measures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replikant0815*
> 
> You recommend I climb under the table and stick my finger somewhere to feel if it's doing alright? I don't have a suitable thermometer but I'm experienced in cooking enough to feel the difference between 40C and 80C I believe


Without a suitable infrared thermometer, either you'll get a heavily burnt finger, either you'll keep worrying about your VRM temperatures.
50° is already enough to be burnt so never ever use your finger to measure a temperature in a computer.


----------



## SaccoSVD

All these boards are tested before shipping. I bet everything was within spec. If not it would be rejected.

A range between 70c / 100c to even 120c / 130c (which none of us have) is totally fine on VRM MOSFETS...their max temp is around 150c

I bet the PCH chip max is also up in the 100c and none have reached that. So....nothing to worry about IMHO


----------



## replikant0815

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I'm afraid you aren't, but I can't be sure without measures.
> Without a suitable infrared thermometer, either you'll get a heavily burnt finger, either you'll keep worrying about your VRM temperatures.
> 50° is already enough to be burnt so never ever use your finger to measure a temperature in a computer.


I probably won't get any sensible reading from my fingers. But I have touched things at 250C (don't, it sizzles) down to temps just above boiling temps which can be touched without injury for the sake of estimating temperature.

It's a bit like voltages.. if it's on your motherboard and causes harm to your body by touching it (let's exclude very sensitive body parts) there is something wrong.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> All these boards are tested before shipping. I bet everything was within spec. If not it would be rejected.
> 
> A range between 70c / 100c to even 120c / 130c (which none of us have) is totally fine on VRM MOSFETS...their max temp is around 150c
> 
> I bet the PCH chip max is also up in the 100c and none have reached that. So....nothing to worry about IMHO


I agree about the PCH: even with its crappy originally mounted heatsink, it will never reach a harmfull temperature.

But even if the VRM can handle pretty high temperatures, they makes the close component hot too, especially the capacitor.
And a high temperature can greaty reduce a capacitor lifespan.

The purpose of Asus is to avoid any failure during the warranty period.
I may not claim they make their motherboard with flaws that make them to die just after the warranty is over, but they probably don't care what may become our board after it.

That's why I think that anybody able to improve the cooling of the VRM should take the time to do it if they wish to keep their motherboard working for numerous years.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I measured my VRM with my nipple. It was the only thing accurate enough.


----------



## replikant0815

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I measured my VRM with my nipple. It was the only thing accurate enough.


Never used your tongue to check if there is juice on the line?


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 32gb kit not run at 3200 in ryzen usually. Your ram what chips have? m/a/b die? (dual rank sure).
> 
> Try with Soc at 1.2v (i need 1.184v for example)


They're Samsung B-Die, dual rank. Verified via Thaiphoon Burner

I ran a memory test at CL16 3066, 1.4v Dram, 1.2v SOC for I think 5 hours and it eventually failed and black-screened. Tried Putting vcore to 1.375 and doing a basic OC to 3.4ghz just to lock it in. And it locks up. Also went back to trying CL14 2933, 2T, Geardown disabled. Locked up in maybe 15minutes. At this point my old Hynix weren't much worse. i think I had to run those at 2800mhz CL18 or something. The modules at 2133 auto defaults ran 8passes of windows memory test so I assume they're all good.

Tried 807, 810, 812, and 902 BIOS's without much benefit. Wondering what else I could try. Maybe I'll have to land on 2933 CL16 to be sure it doesn't crash during competitive matches and hope future BIOS updates help.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Just starting my OC attempt(s). Is there anyway I can keep the 1700 from staying at max frequency 24/7? Currently at 3.7GHz.

EDIT: Nevermind about that. I *CANNOT* use *any* software that monitors temperatures without black screen of death. So stock it is!


----------



## SaccoSVD

I would personally recommend "Zenstates" for that.

Your black screens are due to low vcore.

You can read my preferred settings in my signature and adjust your multiplier/vcore.

The AI Suite causes instability, at least to a lot of people (certainly me included)..get rid of it and it's running services. Use the BIOS for everything, even for Fan control. (works wonders here)

Just make sure not to OC your CPU too high if your cooler is not a beefy one.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

These black screens happen at stock as well. With this BIOS version they happen inside of 5 minutes, instead of the couple hours that 612 had. It *only* happens when I have something like Precision X or HWInfo open.


----------



## weyburn

I used to have blackscreens which i couldn't restart my comp with holding power button, after deleting AI suite it has been all fine and dandy.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I used to have blackscreens which i couldn't restart my comp with holding power button, after deleting AI suite it has been all fine and dandy.


I've had some black screen lockups, so I think I'll try removing it and seeing how things go. Maybe that is what caused some of my problems.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> These black screens happen at stock as well. With this BIOS version they happen inside of 5 minutes, instead of the couple hours that 612 had. It *only* happens when I have something like Precision X or HWInfo open.


Some other user are reporting black screens at stock. I would blame the AI suite over everything else. Do you have it installed?

In my personal experience, I got kinda desperate with those black screens until discovered it was the fan controller in the AI suite causing them. Once uninstalled the system felt way better.


----------



## komodikkio

Today i've done a mad test, I just loaded the docp's 3200 profile, my zenstates' 38x profile and started an occt session
System freezed after some minutes, but w/o reboot or black screen, just a freeze on windows while opening firefox.

Then i rised the vsoc from 0.95 to 1, now i'm running an occt linpack session from 2.30 hrs with a max temp of 69°.
The settings i'm using are still: [email protected],23125v, llc3 (for cpu and soc) that gives me a vcore of 1,2 (from what occt reports as CPU VDD)
Ater 3/4 hrs running occt, if no errors, i will try 20 session of ibt avx @max, if ok i will test with 2 concurrents handbrake's sessions.
Will let you know about the results asap.


----------



## quisp65

I have the 1700 at stock speed and I have given up thinking voltage is going to fix my random black screen crashes on this board. I tried offset voltage increases, manual static voltage increases, unchecking global C-states, changing LLC, swapped power supplies, AI suite never installed and various other things.

It has random black screen crashes that can sometimes take a week to happen. If anything messing with the voltages increases it's instability with my tests because it happens quicker.

Right now I've put my wifes RAM in my machine and mine in hers and seeing if that changes behavior. If it crashes again I'll buy another board.

Just an FYI... this board has more negative reviews on Newegg and Amazon than the other popular boards with roughly the same votes. This board averages about 30% with 1 star where as the other boards are about 15% with 1 star. This is just a rough generalization though of what I saw.

I usually buy Asus and will continue to do so but I question if they dropped the ball at some point on this board.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quisp65*
> 
> I have the 1700 at stock speed and I have given up thinking voltage is going to fix my random black screen crashes on this board. I tried offset voltage increases, manual static voltage increases, unchecking global C-states, changing LLC, swapped power supplies, AI suite never installed and various other things.
> 
> It has random black screen crashes that can sometimes take a week to happen. If anything messing with the voltages increases it's instability with my tests because it happens quicker.
> 
> Right now I've put my wifes RAM in my machine and mine in hers and seeing if that changes behavior. If it crashes again I'll buy another board.
> 
> Just an FYI... this board has more negative reviews on Newegg and Amazon than the other popular boards with roughly the same votes. This board averages about 30% with 1 star where as the other boards are about 15% with 1 star. This is just a rough generalization though of what I saw.
> 
> I usually buy Asus and will continue to do so but I question if they dropped the ball at some point on this board.


Ryzen is good but his problems with ram gain downvotes in all MB. Our model of board is one of the most selling... In my RIG this mother is perfect, i dont have any problem.

RAM at 3200 cpu at 3.8
not black screens

or control of quality is low or idk.

but in your Situation (black screen at stock) its rare, if you try with other drivers, test ram, etc and this problem continue, RMA is your solution but... RMA of MB or CPU? mmmm.


----------



## Crest

Well I think I'm pretty stable where I am. 2933 CL14 1T. SOC 1.0v. DRAM 1.44v. 1700 is at 3.9ghz with just auto voltage. Ran 16 HCI's overnight to 800% coverage with no errors. I'll keep using this setup for now, then save it into the bios and then perhaps try for 3200 later.

Does seem that SOC has almost no bearing on my stability though.


----------



## ZeNch

check your cpu voltage in SVI sensor with HWINFO...

Voltage AUTO its risky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Well I think I'm pretty stable where I am. 2933 CL14 1T. SOC 1.0v. DRAM 1.44v. 1700 is at 3.9ghz with just auto voltage. Ran 16 HCI's overnight to 800% coverage with no errors. I'll keep using this setup for now, then save it into the bios and then perhaps try for 3200 later.
> 
> Does seem that SOC has almost no bearing on my stability though.


----------



## quisp65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> but in your Situation (black screen at stock) its rare, if you try with other drivers, test ram, etc and this problem continue, RMA is your solution but... RMA of MB or CPU? mmmm.


Yea... I'm not really sure of anything. Also I've noticed that sometimes it's just the "chemistry" being slightly out of whack and every component might work in another system. I've had this happen before.

I'm thinking of going Taichi as replacement to put my system in a different "chemistry" than previous. Also I like the 10 SATA since this is a Plex server/NAS machine. But my memory is not on the compatible list with the Taichi so it will be a gamble. Don't wanna wait for an RMA. My impatience.... my loss.

But still testing the ram change.


----------



## weyburn

I'm going to be getting my GF some cl15 2133 ram, anyone have ram of similar specs? How far were you able to overclock it with cl16?

Also...small off topic question. bought my gf a 75hz monitor, and found a cheap gtx 970, but im wondering how to get the 75z to work (haven't built the pc yet).

the setup is like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1. will using a dvi-d cable allow me to get 75hz on the monitor

2. if yes, would a single channel dvi-d cable be good enough for that, or would i need a dual channel? (i got a single channel laying around)

Haven't found any answers online yet, and don't really want waste money if i don't have to lol. I know I can use dvi-d in a dvi-i port, but when ever you go past 60hz there might be issues.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I'm going to be getting my GF some cl15 2133 ram, anyone have ram of similar specs? How far were you able to overclock it with cl16?
> 
> Also...small off topic question. bought my gf a 75hz monitor, and found a cheap gtx 970, but im wondering how to get the 75z to work (haven't built the pc yet).
> 
> the setup is like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. will using a dvi-d cable allow me to get 75hz on the monitor
> 
> 2. if yes, would a single channel dvi-d cable be good enough for that, or would i need a dual channel? (i got a single channel laying around)
> 
> Haven't found any answers online yet, and don't really want waste money if i don't have to lol. I know I can use dvi-d in a dvi-i port, but when ever you go past 60hz there might be issues.


seems like you'll need a good dual link cable


----------



## crakej

So it's been more then 24hrs since my last blackscreen yesterday, after which I remembered I had not set ProcODT, so just added that and running nicely now (bet it does it now I've mentioned it!)

Think I may try going back from the default CL19 to my CL14 timings and see how that goes with all other settings the same as I have now.

Only other difference since yesterday? I have not run any programs that monitor the MB/CPU. I have them installed, but inactive.....not even a tiny peek at temps, nothing.


----------



## Xuper

Allright, Finally I got 3066 with 16-16-16-34-54

DRAM Voltage : 1.37

SOC voltage : 1.15

VDDCR CPU/SOC Power Phase Mode to : Extreme

VDDCR CPU/SOC Load Line Calibration : Level 3

VDDCR CPU/SOC Current Capability : 110%

Everything : Default/Auto.

One thing without Extreme/Lvl3/110% , I can't get 3066.

Edit : CL15 will cause Black screen.had to clear CMOS.


----------



## Keith Myers

I'm not convinced that monitoring programs are the cause of black-screens. Supposedly HwInfo64 is using the lock mutex on the SMB bus that prevents two programs from accessing the sensors at the same time and causing issues. I have HwInfo64 and occasionally look at things but I have SIV always loaded and monitoring sensors and everything else in the computer all the time.

I have not had a black-screen in over a week now that I have finally decided to use a manual 1.35V Vcore voltage instead of the offset previously used. All cores at 3.9Ghz with memory at Stilt's 3333 CL14 settings. Running distributed computing all the time on 14 cores for CPU/GPU tasks.


----------



## BWG

So much time and energy spent on Ryzen! This has to be the most challenging chip ever! So, the 0902-1 modded bios is in fact very helpful to getting your RAM stable. I hope Asus decides to unlock these features in their releases because they're absolutely needed on this board.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> So much time and energy spent on Ryzen! This has to be the most challenging chip ever! So, the 0902-1 modded bios is in fact very helpful to getting your RAM stable. I hope Asus decides to unlock these features in their releases because they're absolutely needed on this board.


Bios 810 (if i remember fine) have this options unlocked... asus unlock and relock options continuosly


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> check your cpu voltage in SVI sensor with HWINFO...
> 
> Voltage AUTO its risky.


In HWinfo running overwatch for a few minutes, letting it idle, Prime95, cinebench. SVI2 CPU core voltage never went over 1.38 for maximum. But averages 1.36v on its own. Max temps hit 64c on my NH-D15.

It's been on auto at 3.8 or 3.9 since I got it in march. Never had any issues with it, and never saw it go over 1.4 in CPUz when I'd check it so I felt fine with it. I'll let HWInfo run longer over time to see if it spikes anywhere, but I hadn't been too concerned.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I'm not convinced that monitoring programs are the cause of black-screens. Supposedly HwInfo64 is using the lock mutex on the SMB bus that prevents two programs from accessing the sensors at the same time and causing issues. I have HwInfo64 and occasionally look at things but I have SIV always loaded and monitoring sensors and everything else in the computer all the time.
> 
> I have not had a black-screen in over a week now that I have finally decided to use a manual 1.35V Vcore voltage instead of the offset previously used. All cores at 3.9Ghz with memory at Stilt's 3333 CL14 settings. Running distributed computing all the time on 14 cores for CPU/GPU tasks.


I'm not 100% convinced either, but i thought it might be useful to not run any for a while and see what happens.

If HWInfo is using the lock mutex then how can other monitoring programs run and access the bus at the same time with no error?


----------



## makatech

Ok, trying some cpu overclocking now with my 1600X

Inspired by @SaccoSVD I am using CPU LLC4 together with SOC LLC3 / CPU and SOC Phase control = Extreme

Not really sure what I am doing but trying to read and understand.

Works fine on 3,9GHz setting 1,38 vcore and I will soon check if I will be able to do slightly higher.

*My question:* Every time I try to disable the core performace boost function I get error beeps after rebooting computer?

What am I missing here?

If I understand it correctly it is recommended disabling this function when overclocking cpu? Or perhaps it's not necessary on an X model because XFR automatically gets disabled anyway when oveclocking?

Edit: Running 4GHz after increaasing vcore to 1.4 but question mark for failing to disabling core performance boost remains.

Not sure I will keep 4GHz, we will see. 1600X is a good one stock too.

userbenchmark.com gave mig 110% rating for desktop with 96.4% rating for cpu.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> If I understand it correctly it is recommended disabling this function when overclocking cpu? Or perhaps it's not necessary on an X model because XFR automatically gets disabled anyway when oveclocking?


Core Boost Performance is a Turbo mode: it increases automatically the frequency and the core voltage when the load is concentrated on fewer cores.
It has to be disabled in case of overclocking because it can change the frequency any longer, but it still can increase the core voltage way to high, pointlessly.

Even the "no X" Ryzens have the XFR. It just rises the frequency lower than the X ones (something like +50 MHz instead of 100 Mhz).


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Core Boost Performance is a Turbo mode: it increases automatically the frequency and the core voltage when the load is concentrated on fewer cores.
> It has to be disabled in case of overclocking because it can change the frequency any longer, but it still can increase the core voltage way to high, pointlessly.
> 
> Even the "no X" Ryzens have the XFR. It just rises the frequency lower than the X ones (something like +50 MHz instead of 100 Mhz).


Super strange that I can't disable it without error beeps at boot? Is there another setting I need to change at the same time?

Ok, now I managed to turn it off without error beeps after decreasing both RAM speed and CPU clock first. Now I will slowly increase settings again.

Thanks


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm not 100% convinced either, but i thought it might be useful to not run any for a while and see what happens.
> 
> If HWInfo is using the lock mutex then how can other monitoring programs run and access the bus at the same time with no error?


I'm not sure exactly sure how the mechanism used works. Either Red-Ray or Mumak can tell you. I think there is some time-sharing going on with alternate programs getting a slice of time looking at the sensors. When I use the Lock State or Lock Handle menu item in Help in SIV, I can see both HwInfo64 and SIV lock and release the EC sensor in round robin fashion it appears.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I'm not sure exactly sure how the mechanism used works. Either Red-Ray or Mumak can tell you. I think there is some time-sharing going on with alternate programs getting a slice of time looking at the sensors. When I use the Lock State or Lock Handle menu item in Help in SIV, I can see both HwInfo64 and SIV lock and release the EC sensor in round robin fashion it appears.


Isn't the problem that the ports just aren't up to the job of having more than one program polling the bus reliably?

I couldn't find that page on SIV - thank you!


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Isn't the problem that the ports just aren't up to the job of having more than one program polling the bus reliably?
> 
> I couldn't find that page on SIV - thank you!


I think the hardware is what it is. Red-Ray and Mumak just had to find a way around the problem of one program polling the hardware registers at the same time as another therefore affecting the true readout for both programs or worst case, locking the machine up because of an invalid state.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Ok, trying some cpu overclocking now with my 1600X
> 
> Inspired by @SaccoSVD I am using CPU LLC4 together with SOC LLC3 / CPU and SOC Phase control = Extreme
> 
> Not really sure what I am doing but trying to read and understand.
> 
> Works fine on 3,9GHz setting 1,38 vcore and I will soon check if I will be able to do slightly higher.
> 
> *My question:* Every time I try to disable the core performace boost function I get error beeps after rebooting computer?
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> If I understand it correctly it is recommended disabling this function when overclocking cpu? Or perhaps it's not necessary on an X model because XFR automatically gets disabled anyway when oveclocking?
> 
> Edit: Running 4GHz after increaasing vcore to 1.4 but question mark for failing to disabling core performance boost remains.
> 
> Not sure I will keep 4GHz, we will see. 1600X is a good one stock too.
> 
> userbenchmark.com gave me 115% rating for desktop with 96.4% rating for cpu.


Well, I think I leave overclocking for now even if it is fun and giving me better benchmarks on some tests.

Keeping memory speed lower during cpu overclock testing is good, I agree with that. Some of my issues has definately been because of my Corsair Hynix memories.

My Tdie value quickly gets over 80 degrees Celsius during "Stress FPU" test in Aida64 when running OC with 3,9GHz. I assume that this is a sign I need better cooling for overclocking?

If doing the same "Stress FPU" test stock with my 1600X it gets almost 10 degrees cooler.

>80 degrees during OC made me a bit uncomfortable but I'm not sure what kind of temp limits you guys are having?

I also noticed OC clocking up to 3,9GHz was pretty easy but up to 4GHz more difficult and demanding much higher vcore.


----------



## crakej

Say you fail IBT right near the end, and your temps are good, what's the likely weak link? More VCore?


----------



## Ouji

I just had my second black screen while idling (or almost, I was just browsing thru the forum). I was with HWInfo opened, so despite the odds, it might be the problem, I don't know. This weekend I used the computer a lot, but never ran it and didn't got a single black screen.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> My question: Every time I try to disable the core performace boost function I get error beeps after rebooting computer?


I wouldn't worry about that at all.

I leave it always on.

80c at stress is a bit high, but still within the safe range. As long as you don't run yours for long periods of time (hours) at that temperature is all good.

What cooler did you say you have?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> I just had my second black screen while idling (or almost, I was just browsing thru the forum). I was with HWInfo opened, so despite the odds, it might be the problem, I don't know. This weekend I used the computer a lot, but never ran it and didn't got a single black screen.


I may open my up now and see how long it takes. Last one was about 2 minutes.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Confirmed from mus1mus here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/17340#post_26371606

After I asked "what's the real actual TjMax of these chips?"

His answer was:
Quote:


> TCTL 110C and over will force the system to shutdown. thumb.gif Tested on earlier stages.


I only have to doublecheck if he meant TCTL or TDie.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that at all.
> 
> I leave it always on.
> 
> 80c at stress is a bit high, but still within the safe range. As long as you don't run yours for long periods of time (hours) at that temperature is all good.
> 
> What cooler did you say you have?


Thanks for this post and the info about TjMax

Well, I bought a cheap *be quiet Pure Rock Slim* cooler on sale together with my 1600X
https://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/688

I believe the larger "big brother" Pure Rock would have been better.

My strong impression is that tdie was good under idle for 3.9GHz overclock but raising above 80 during "Stress FPU" test in Aida64 rather quickly. "Stress FPU" together with Prime95 are extremely tough tests for cpu heat though, not sure how realistic they are. ;-)

The slim cooler is handling the cpu ok for stock but for overclocking I have my doubts now.

From the start I didn't had any plans on overclocking cpu (only my ram) but now I tried it anyway, just for fun.

Another reason for the Slim is that my super old retro computer chassi, the Cooler Master Mystique 631 is a bit limited in height for large coolers. It should be able to fit larger coolers though, precisely.
http://www.coolermaster.com/service/support/model/RC-631/

I have been thinking about changing cooler, not sure which one to get though.

3.9GHz worked (after reading about your settings) down trying vcore 1.33 or 1.34 I think but I am now running stock again. The good thing is that the X models are running very well stock.

When overclocking an X model many times you actually loose a little bit in single and dual core performance but you win in multicore performance. Not sure if all X owners are aware of this fact or perhaps underestimating the value of good single and dual core performance? When breaking the 4GHz OC limit it is different of course but not many do that.

Sometimes I also get the impression that some X owners get nervous in how the X models are punishing system voltage in stock settings and OC the system just to get everything under control, a bit funny. ;-) Myself I choose to trust AMD in this matter.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Thanks for this post and the info about TjMax
> 
> Well, I bought a cheap *be quiet Pure Rock Slim* cooler on sale together with my 1600X
> https://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/688
> 
> I believe the larger "big brother" Pure Rock would have been better.
> 
> The slim cooler is handling the cpu ok for stock but for overclocking I have my doubts now.
> 
> From the start I didn't had any plans on overclocking cpu (only my ram) but now I tried it anyway, just for fun.
> 
> Another reason for the Slim is that my super old retro computer chassi, the Cooler Master Mystique 631 is a bit limited in height for large coolers. It should be able to fit larger coolers though, precisely.
> http://www.coolermaster.com/service/support/model/RC-631/
> 
> I have been thinking about changing cooler, not sure which one to get though.
> 
> 3.9GHz worked (after reading about your settings) but I am now running stock again. The good thing is that the X models are running very well stock.
> 
> When overclocking an X model many times you actually loose a little bit in single and dual core performance but you win in multicore performance. Not sure if all X owners are aware of this fact or perhaps underestimating the value of good single and dual core performance? When breaking the 4GHz OC limit it is different of course but not many do that.






Seems like your cooler performs just as my old Noctua U12S. My 1800x running at 3.9 was going over 80c under stress.

Yours is supposed to dissipate 120W

The 1600x is 95W...I assume at stock operation. OC is probably over 100 so yes...you're around the limit.

The Pure Rock claims to dissipate only 10W more for a total of 130W....I still think is rather limited. There are beefier Noctua coolers if you don't want an AIO.

I personally don't like such heavy things hanging on the side of a board, I feel is gonna bend the board over time due to weight+heat. I would feel like using one of those if I had an open test bench.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 
> Seems like your cooler performs just as my old Noctua U12S. My 1800x running at 3.9 was going over 80c under stress.
> 
> Yours is supposed to dissipate 120W
> 
> The 1600x is 95W...I assume at stock operation. OC is probably over 100 so yes...you're around the limit.
> 
> The Pure Rock claims to dissipate only 10W more for a total of 130W....I still think is rather limited. There are beefier Noctua coolers if you don't want an AIO.
> 
> *I personally don't like such heavy things hanging on the side of a board, I feel is gonna bend the board over time due to weight+heat.* I would feel like using one of those if I had an open test bench.


I know, some of them are huge.

Also installation and cooling paste of my Slim perhaps wasn't 100% but instead of redoing it I am thinking about buying something better.

or... just keeping running my 1600X stock and relax, we will see ;-)

My Corsair SK Hynix memory is driving me crazy at higher speeds so I may focus on memory first. or... just keeping running my 1600X stock and relax, we will see ;-)

My Corsair SK Hynix memory is driving me crazy at higher speeds so I may focus on memory first. 2800MHz 100% stable with no coldboot issues or endless tweakings at higher speeds, I am not sure yet. ;-) They are actually running stable at both 2933 and 3066 passsing all tests but the sporadic coldboot double beeps are driving me crazy. I have actually been thinking about running them at higher speeds but disabling the system speaker. ;-)


----------



## SaccoSVD

So, confirmed from the other thread.

Tested shut down max of Ryzen is 110c in Tctl, in other words 90c in Tdie.

Pretty much the temps a Nvidia GPU can manage. i would rather not go over 80 for hours. Unless confirmed 85 constant is fine (just like GPUs)


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So, confirmed from the other thread.
> 
> Tested shut down max of Ryzen is 110c in Tctl, in other words 95c in Tdie.
> 
> Pretty much the temps a Nvidia GPU can manage. i would rather not go over 80 for hours. Unless confirmed 85 constant is fine.


Interesting, hmmm, I may go back to my overclock setup, we will see. ;-)

I was running same LLC settings as you (reading your signature). Do you know if the LLC settings are affecting heat production? Perhaps another LLC setting I could try?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here's some info supposedly from a credible source close to AMD that says max is 95c
Quote:


> UPDATE 3/3/2017: We have it on good word (not direct from AMD, but someone closely associated) that the core/die max temperature is 95°C. This is when you will see throttling and/or thermal shutdown. Quite the welcome change from all the FX processors, which were throttling at about 62°C




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xrwf7/ryzen_cpu_max_temperatures/

So, either 90c or 95c is useful to know Tjmax is not over 100c as in some Intel chips.

In my 3770k (TjMax around 107c) my max temps were 85c under heavy stress and it was considered fine. Also the chip lithography was much bigger too.

With a Tj Max of 90/95 as in ryzen is makes sense to keep your CPU around 75c/80c

I wonder why on earth AMD needs to keep so much important information hidden. They for sure know this and also at exactly what voltage degradation starts. Grr! they make it harder for us.


----------



## crakej

Thermal shutdown happens over 95 deg Tdie, 115 Tctl. I know because I managed to do this a few times before updating my cooler.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thermal shutdown happens over 95 deg Tdie, 115 Tctl. I know because I managed to do this a few times before updating my cooler.


You're brave to try that









Glad to hear yours survived. Did you try stressing over long periods at say 85c Tdie?


----------



## crakej

not specifically...... but until I updated cooler, it was a regular occurrence while benching/testing! I guess reliability goes down as your temp rises, but it didn't seem like the temp was doing anything other than.......being hot. but that v unscientific! It is comforting knowing that the cut-out works though - flawlessly lol


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> not specifically...... but until I updated cooler, it was a regular occurrence while benching/testing! I guess reliability goes down as your temp rises, but it didn't seem like the temp was doing anything other than.......being hot. but that v unscientific! It is comforting knowing that the cut-out works though - flawlessly lol


My idle temp when running 3.9GHz was good (using vcore 1.33 or 1.34) but temps raised _very_ quickly and higher when starting Stress FPU stress comparing to running stock (being a approx 10 degrees higher).

70-75 feels much better than 80-85 but it is probably ok if not punishing the computer a very long time

Coolers for Ryzen when overclocking is an interesting discussion and I may ask for some advice here, I need to do some measures first.

I doubt that my be quiet PURE ROCK SLIM is much better than stock coolers which AMD provide for some Ryzen cpu's, probably about the same.

Which tests do you prefer for testing CPU temp? Stress FPU in Aida64 or Prime95, something else? I believe prime95 sporadically gives me slightly higher temps but it is not a big difference.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Which tests to you prefer for testing CPU temp? Stress FPU in Aida64 or Prime95, something else? I believe prime95 sporadically gives me slightly higher temps but it is not a big difference.


To test the cooling of the CPU, the most efficient are:
- Intel Burst Test: Custom 14000 MB
- OCCT: Linpack covering 90% of the RAM and every options checked


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> To test the cooling of the CPU, the most efficient are:
> - Intel Burst Test: Custom 14000 MB
> - OCCT: Linpack covering 90% of the RAM and every options checked


Thanks  These are even tougher for cpu temps than Stress FPU test in Aida64 and Prime95?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Thanks  These are even tougher for cpu temps than Stress FPU test in Aida64 and Prime95?


Yes, they both make the CPU hotter than P95 with Small FFTs.


----------



## spyshagg

Testing the entire memory uncovers stability issues in places you never thought about. For instance, in my case I found the VRM's throttle hard and will cause black screens when pushing the 2x16GB (32gigs) of ram. It wasn't the cpu or memory controller that failed as you would expect. VRM was the curve ball.

You may pass every test with 8GB or 16GB of ram and if this is all the memory you have, then you'r good. But If you have 32gb, test all of it.


----------



## Lermite

Would you know the fastest way to do a cold reboot after altering CLDO_VDDP, without booting until Windows, neither the bios to consider it as a failed boot then force to come back to the setup with reset AMD CBS by typing F1?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Would you know the fastest way to do a cold reboot after altering CLDO_VDDP, without booting until Windows, neither the bios to consider it as a failed boot then force to come back to the setup with reset AMD CBS by typing F1?


This is really frustrating, I couldn't find a way. When the boot fails - it fails....even if you power off the machine it still knows it was a failed boot and carries on trying to learn for how ever many time you specify in the bios. Maybe you could set this value to 0?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> My idle temp when running 3.9GHz was good (using vcore 1.33 or 1.34) but temps raised _very_ quickly and higher when starting Stress FPU stress comparing to running stock (being a approx 10 degrees higher).
> 
> 70-75 feels much better than 80-85 but it is probably ok if not punishing the computer a very long time
> 
> Coolers for Ryzen when overclocking is an interesting discussion and I may ask for some advice here, I need to do some measures first.
> 
> I doubt that my be quiet PURE ROCK SLIM is much better than stock coolers which AMD provide for some Ryzen cpu's, probably about the same.
> 
> Which tests do you prefer for testing CPU temp? Stress FPU in Aida64 or Prime95, something else? I believe prime95 sporadically gives me slightly higher temps but it is not a big difference.


I have a CoolerMaster MasterLiquid 240 - inexpensive, easy to fit and you will see that you never go into the 80 degree range again. Highest I've seen on mine is 74 degrees on P95 Small FFTs but only briefly.

I use IBT as a quick way to see if my OC is going to be stable and go from there. I've found the mem test in Aida64 quite good but then I would run P95 blend for at least a couple of hours. My machine ill never get thrashed like that, but if you're encoding or something that takes hours, then it's useful to test your machine for longer.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> This is really frustrating, I couldn't find a way. When the boot fails - it fails....even if you power off the machine it still knows it was a failed boot and carries on trying to learn for how ever many time you specify in the bios. Maybe you could set this value to 0?


I'm afraid setting this value to 0 could lead to a soft brick as I still have real failed boots sometimes.
I only reduced it to 2 to save the few seconds the third attempt lasts.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I'm afraid setting this value to 0 could lead to a soft brick as I still have real failed boots sometimes.
> I only reduced it to 2 to save the few seconds the third attempt lasts.


I didn't want to set it to zero either - way too scary!


----------



## Xuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> To test the cooling of the CPU, the most efficient are:
> - Intel Burst Test: Custom 14000 MB
> - OCCT: Linpack covering 90% of the RAM and every options checked


I run both at same time or just one ?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> I run both at same time or just one ?


Only run one at the same time.
They are pretty equivalent as both use Linpack.

I prefer IBT because it's lighter: it starts more quickly and its window is smaller but it's at least as efficient as OCCT in Linpack mode.


----------



## Xuper

weird...I did run IBT for 20 minute.Still stuck on Temp 51 , Tctl 96 , Tdie 76 , while Aida64 push more.

edit : big different between Tdie and CPU's Temp , why ?

edit 2: ok , after a fast restart , I immediately run aida , reported CPU's temp around 62'c


----------



## Lermite

I've just done a comparison of the stress tests resulting in the highest CPU temperatures, with raw screen captures (click to get the full size):

*OCCT*: Linpack, 64 bits, AVX, 90% of RAM > *66.3°*


*Intel Burst Test*: Custom, 14000 MB > *66.0°*


*AIDA*: CPU + FPU + Cache + RAM > *61°*


*AIDA*: CPU + FPU > *63.0°*


*AIDA*: FPU > *63.3°*


*Prime95*: Small FTTs > *64.3°*


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've just done a comparison of the stress tests resulting in the highest CPU temperatures, with raw screen captures (click to get the full size):
> 
> OCCT: Linpack, 64 bits, AVX, 90% of RAM -> *66.3°*
> 
> 
> Intel Burst Test: Custom, 14000 MB -> *66.0°*
> 
> 
> AIDA: CPU + FPU + Cache + RAM -> *61°*
> 
> 
> AIDA: CPU + FPU -> *63.0°*
> 
> 
> AIDA: FPU -> *63.3°*


Great post and interesting, would have been nice with Prime95 too though.

What kind of cpu and cooler do you have?


----------



## Xuper

MY CPU cooler is Thermaltake contac silent 12 and surprised Your Temp is close to my temp.with "CPU + FPU + Cache + RAM" You get 61'c while I get continual temp around 64 ( Open case , on silent mode : 720rpm , also max rpm of Fan : 1750rpm)


----------



## makatech

From the Swedish forum sweclockers.com I recommend reading the posts from @tellus82 about memoryspeeds, timings and possible performance gains:
https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17022467

Google translate is your friend... ;-) also the graphs being pretty obvious.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Great post and interesting, would have been nice with Prime95 too though.


Good advice.
I edited my post to add it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> What kind of cpu and cooler do you have?


My CPU is cooled by an AIO Alphacool Eisbaer 280 with two Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 High Speed (instead the cheaper 1100 RPM fans).


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> My CPU is cooled by an AIO Alphacool Eisbaer 280


Did they manage to make those pump style silent?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> MY CPU cooler is Thermaltake contac silent 12 and surprised Your Temp is close to my temp.with "CPU + FPU + Cache + RAM" You get 61'c while I get continual temp around 64 ( Open case , on silent mode : 720rpm , also max rpm of Fan : 1750rpm)


My room temperature was between 20.0 and 20.4° during those tests.

But the temperature reached by a CPU during a stress test depends on many things such all the voltages (not only Vcore and Vsoc) and even many other bios settings (about VRMs).
It also depends on the fans location, their speed during the test with the pump's, what else can produce heat such my 4 HDD behind the intake fans, etc.

Thats why only temperatures in a single computer with all the same settings can be compared.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Did they manage to make those pump style silent?


Sadly, no.
I made mine less noisy by rotating it by 90°, to make the logo correctly placed to be read without twisting our head, but its still far from being as silent as the MasterLiquid's.

It's settings are (based on the motherboard sensor that's supposed to read the CPU temperature).
70°: 100%
45°: 70%
20° - 65°

As the CPU temperature read by the motherboard almost never goes above 60°, my pump never reaches its maximum speed outside the most intense stress tests.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Just what I thought...those darn vertical pumps are so noisy. Same came with my old Eisberg 120 and I totally hated it, but that was back in 2013....i thought they did better from then.

Asetek's are a huge improvement in that regard.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> From the Swedish forum sweclockers.com I recommend reading the posts from @tellus82 about memoryspeeds, timings and possible performance gains:
> https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17022467
> 
> Google translate is your friend... ;-) also the graphs being pretty obvious.


*Conclusion:* Samsung b-die memories are really worth the investment for Ryzen systems? At least as long as you tweak the speed and timings.


----------



## kadaz

hey guys, a question. I have a corsair MP500 120gb M.2 drive and in the past 4 months my computer has BSODed twice, rebooting into BIOS without reading my drive. Solution both times was to turn off the PSU, wait a minute and turn it back on and everything was back to normal. The disk shows 100% health, do you think this could be a serious problem or is it something that just happens? I should note that I am on 0805 bios with 3200mhz/CL15 16gb g.skills and a 1700X @ 3.8Ghz/1.325V


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> hey guys, a question. I have a corsair MP500 120gb M.2 drive and in the past 4 months my computer has BSODed twice, rebooting into BIOS without reading my drive. Solution both times was to turn off the PSU, wait a minute and turn it back on and everything was back to normal. The disk shows 100% health, do you think this could be a serious problem or is it something that just happens? I should note that I am on 0805 bios with 3200mhz/CL15 16gb g.skills and a 1700X @ 3.8Ghz/1.325V


Have you tried re-seating the drive? Might be worth a go...


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> hey guys, a question. I have a corsair MP500 120gb M.2 drive and in the past 4 months my computer has BSODed twice, rebooting into BIOS without reading my drive. Solution both times was to turn off the PSU, wait a minute and turn it back on and everything was back to normal. The disk shows 100% health, do you think this could be a serious problem or is it something that just happens? I should note that I am on 0805 bios with 3200mhz/CL15 16gb g.skills and a 1700X @ 3.8Ghz/1.325V


one USB port use the same bus (or i dont remember what) and have issues if both are in use.

Or im wrong?

@Lermite
@crakej
@saccoSVD


----------



## crakej

Interesting - I can't quite remember, though I know the M.2 slot shares system interrupts. It might be which slot your g card is in (top slot is best for X16 config with single graphics card). I know some have had troubles with their M.2 not working properly but I just don't remember what it was. It may just be time to update your bios. What other devices are plugged in Kadaz?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> one USB port use the same bus (or i dont remember what) and have issues if both are in use.
> 
> Or im wrong?
> 
> @Lermite
> @crakej
> @saccoSVD


Sounds more like dodgy drivers to me.

My machine has all it's USB ports in use, one of them has a hub with tons of things connected. All in all over 30 USB devices.

I even have a small presonus audio interface connected to the hub fr windows sund and so far have no bus/throughput issues at low latency.

Never had any major issue other than the iLok dongle not being recognized properly sometimes and requires re plug.


----------



## Crest

Well 2933 CL14 has been pretty solid, ran up to 1100 coverage in HCI. I felt I was so close with 3200, I got rid of bluescreens with LLC on CPU and keeping it from going below 1.34v. But no matter what I've tried so far 3200 at any timings or voltage will get memory errors as soon as even 5% coverage of just 1000Mb. Even something as loose as 25 doesn't make a difference. So I have my SOC now at .95 for 2933, CPU volted lower too.

Hopefully a new BIOS update helps. Or if people know if the 1800x is better binned even for the memory controller I might sell off my 1700 or use it in another computer. Parents could use a quality computer. Could always pick up a cheap B350, slap it in there and pick up an 1800x.... Or just wait to see if Zen^2 or whatever it is improved support.

Also really weird issue. My system will not post on anything other than 1T. 2933 or 3200. It just does the four beeps, after multiple tries and boots into Safe UEFI and I need to re-apply settings. That seemed strange.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Sounds more like dodgy drivers to me.
> 
> My machine has all it's USB ports in use, one of them has a hub with tons of things connected. All in all over 30 USB devices.
> 
> I even have a small presonus audio interface connected to the hub fr windows sund and so far have no bus/throughput issues at low latency.
> 
> Never had any major issue other than the iLok dongle not being recognized properly sometimes and requires re plug.


Same point of view here.
I'm far from having as many USB device than yours, but I doubt they could be any hardware conflict between the M2 and an USB ports.
A buggy nvme driver looks like the most sensed explanation to such an issue.


----------



## Lermite

I too had to face a weird issue these last days.

Since the modded bios 0805 by Reous, I am able to set CLDO_VDDP and I needed it to 943 mV (not 942 neither 945) to make my RAM stable at 3200 Mhz.
I also always had Vsoc = 0.95 V and it run perfectly fine with very tights timings

But since a few weeks ago, my RAM became unstable again.

After many new settings attempts, I found out it needs now Vsoc: 1.025V and CLDO_VDDP: 930 mV for my RAM to be stable again.

I already assumed that the right value for CLDO_VDDP depends on the RAM frequency, in more of all the hardware setup.
But my recent issue shows that it also depends on something else, despite I don't understand what it could be.

Would you know everything this voltage may depend on?

Anyway, I hope I won't have to adjust again this voltage after each bios or Windows 10 update.


----------



## sakae48

well... i win!
the dealer's replacement policy were only 3 months since purchase but hey, they replaced my board after almost a month in the end.

hope it doesn't have significant flaw since i'm going to sell it


----------



## makatech

Thinking about improving my cpu cooling for my 1600X. I may clean it and reapply new cooling paste for my be quiet Pure Rock Slim before giving that up, If I manage to get temps down 5 degrees or so I may stick with that.

I have my super old "retro" Cooler Master 631 case. ;-) Maximum height is probably 140-150 mm for an air cooler, I need to check.

It is not a big price difference between a 120mm liquid cooler system comparing to a better air cooler, especially not for the cooler master masterliquid 120 system.

I have never had a liquid cooler though and is a bit insecure about db levels, maintenance and realiability. Also perhaps the cooling performance between a liquid 120 system and a decent air cooler is very small?

The installation of cooler master masterliquid 120 looking really easy for AM4 though.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> MY CPU cooler is Thermaltake contac silent 12 and surprised Your Temp is close to my temp.with "CPU + FPU + Cache + RAM" You get 61'c while I get continual temp around 64 ( Open case , on silent mode : 720rpm , also max rpm of Fan : 1750rpm)


Wow, you get the same temps under full load with your Thermaltake contac silent 12 aircooler comparing to @Lermite running his AIO Alphacool Eisbaer 280 system??

That's really impressive, not sure if you have the same cpu and clock level though?

I get about 10 degrees higher with my be quiet Pure Rock Slim (and 1600X, running stock) under full load (stress fpu in Aida64, prime95).

I loved my Thermaltake Typhoon back in the days, maybe they still produce great produckts.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Thinking about improving my cpu cooling for my 1600X. I may clean it and reapply new cooling paste for my be quiet Pure Rock Slim before giving that up, If I manage to get temps down 5 degrees or so I may stick with that.
> 
> I have my super old "retro" Cooler Master 631 case. ;-) Maximum height is probably 140-150 mm for an air cooler, I need to check.
> 
> It is not a big price difference between a 120mm liquid cooler system comparing to a better air cooler, especially not for the cooler master masterliquid 120 system.
> 
> I have never had a liquid cooler though and is a bit insecure about db levels, maintenance and realiability. Also perhaps the cooling performance between a liquid 120 system and a decent air cooler is very small?
> 
> The installation of cooler master masterliquid 120 looking really easy for AM4 though.


Get the MasterLiquid 240 - not 120, it's not quite good enough - especially if you're OCing.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Get the MasterLiquid 240 - not 120, it's not quite good enough - especially if you're OCing.


Then I am pretty sure I would need a new case as well, I would have to trash my retro case. ;-)

Question is how a Cooler Master Liquid 120 (using with two fans) compare to one of the best aircoolers like Noctua D15?

Hmmm, how is Cooler Master Liquid 120 comparing to Arctic Liquid Freezer 120?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Question is how a Cooler Master Liquid 120 (using with two fans) compare to one of the best aircoolers like Noctua D15?


Its result is almost the same: only about 1° less than the NH-D15.

I replaced my ML 120 because it was too noisy.
The ML 240 is probably a much better choice, a bit more efficient and much more silent.

You should consider replacing your case if your actual one is not compliant with AIO 240 or larger, because the 120 ones are probably all pretty noisy.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Its result is almost the same: only about 1° less than the NH-D15.
> 
> I replaced my ML 120 because it was too noisy.
> The ML 240 is probably a much better choice, a bit more efficient and much more silent.
> 
> You should consider replacing your case if your actual one is not compliant with AIO 240 or larger, because the 120 ones are probably all pretty noisy.


Except from noise levels I guess that is a pretty good result? If a compact cheap easy to fit 120mm liquid cooler manage to cool the cpu as well as the *huge* heavy Noctua D15? ;-)

Regarding noise levels, is the sound from the radiator or the fan? Maybe replacing the fans with Noctua fans could help?

Hmmm, also if the ML 120 cools the cpu as good as the Noctua D15 I assume it actually is good enough for overclocking, right?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Then I am pretty sure I would need a new case as well, I would have to trash my retro case. ;-)
> 
> Question is how a Cooler Master Liquid 120 (using with two fans) compare to one of the best aircoolers like Noctua D15?
> 
> Hmmm, how is Cooler Master Liquid 120 comparing to Arctic Liquid Freezer 120?


High end air cooler is best than much AIO.
Imagine: your big tower (or double tower) with same fans what one Liquid Cooler.

I buy a Lucifer v2 (deepcool) and i compare temps with H80i Gt (2 years old).
but... i use 2 koolance fans (high air pressure).







this or the next week i post comparision.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> High end air cooler is best than much AIO.
> Imagine: your big tower (or double tower) with same fans what one Liquid Cooler.
> 
> I buy a Lucifer v2 (deepcool) and i compare temps with H80i Gt (2 years old).
> but... i use 2 koolance fans (high air pressure).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this or the next week i post comparision.


The largest aircoolers really good, I agree with that, sometimes they are difficult to fit though. ;-)

@Lermite just wrote a compact easy to fit "Cooler Master MasterLiquid 120" cpu cooling perfomance is comparable to the *huge* *and heavy* NH-D15? (If I understand him correctly)

I could buy a Cooler Master MasterLiquid *Lite* 120 for 39,99 US$ and add one of my spare Noctua 120mm fans I guess. The price/performance level is probably difficult to beat but _*noise level*_, maintenance and reliability a question mark.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Except from noise levels I guess that is a pretty good result. If a compact cheap easy to fit 120mm liquid cooler manage to cool the cpu as well as the *huge* heavy Noctua D15? ;-)
> 
> Regarding noise levels, is the sound from the radior or the fan? Maybe replacing the fans with Noctua fans could help?
> 
> Hmmm, also if the ML 120 cools the cpu as good as the Noctua D15 I assume it actually is good enough for overclocking, right?


The ML120 fans are fast and powerfull but in regard of their performances, they are not specifically noisy. Their quality looks pretty good.

The noise comes from the direct mounting on the case.
The weight of the radiator prevents the use of soft pins. Its has to be screwed directly in the case. That way, their noise is amplified by all the case.

Actually, I use one of the fan of the ML120. It's mounted at the place where its radiator would be: at the rear of the case, but it's mounted with soft pins that prevent the fan vibrations to pass to the case.

With a 240 AIO, the larger fans runs slower, making the whole system less "whinny".

But with an ATX motherboard, the ML120 can fit almost every case, unlike the ML 240 that need enough place for two 140 fans, usually at the top of the case.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that the only noise of the ML120 comes from the radiators and its fans. The pump of mine was always perfectly silent.
If only my Eisbaer pump could be so silent too...









I've even tried to place the ML120 rad inside the case. It made it less noisy, but it was still less silent than the NH-D15:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## delsorkh

For now, with 3.9 voltages 1.3, the pixels of the trident z 3000 and main x370 are prime asus

Everything is Claros Simos only vddcr and core ratio

With a 1.30625 voltage, it resets with the benchmark that if I pass it, I'll go to the rest as the experience proves that the bench does not get stressed.

The 1.3125 belt tune in to the Sintebank and preinstalled software, but did not reset. I know I'll try to reset it again, so I'm going to increase the voltage.

The voltage of 1.31875 is exactly the same as above.

The voltage of 1.32650 has also been reset.

Voltage 1.33125 also.

The voltage is 1.33750 too. Of course, with a delay.

The voltage of 1.34325 is the same as above.

The voltage of 1.35000 is the same as above

The voltage of 1.35625 was accepted.

The voltage 1.35625 is tested in the first three minutes. Of course, not all processors are still active. 82% of the active cpu of .5 minutes was reset.

Sayan Banck Pass Accepts 1.36250 Voltage.

Primary voltage 1.36250: Software lock in the same one-minute test self test. The temperature 61c is again locked.

I'll test again with high voltage while the power phase control has gotten extreme. Currently, the cpu 100% running temperature 64 now is a software lock.

Resetting voltage 1.36875.

The 1.37500 voltage was running.

1.38125 was running Prime.

1.38750 Run Prima. 3 minutes running 100% at the 6th minute when Windows virus notifications were highlighted.

It goes without saying that in all tests, the cpu z shows a higher voltage (1.406) load mode, which means that the motherboard boosts the voltage while I llc1 and do not touch the percentage of harrow.

+ Primer is in the test for 8 minutes. Temperature 64

+ Test xp 3000 Sinhyn accept 1724 points. Prime running cpu stress (Primary option.)

+ cpu z shows the numbers 1.406 -1.395 -1.415. More 1,406

IMG_20171004_130545.thumb.jpg.3faa74782b9a6bb976d31d367c9def1c.jpgIMG_20171004_130538.thumb.jpg.1828f293223137382f6e4b8bd672c57f.jpg

Sorry, rendering reset.

Applied Voltage 1.39375


----------



## delsorkh

39.5 will not boot. 39.25 boot r15 was accepted. Prime is being tested

No signal.

I applied voltage 1.4 3.925 gh while testing.

: irql not less or equal what ?!

Do not allow high voltage 1.4. Manually. If 2 llc is running the cpuz plugins software is locked. Prime is still going on. The temperature of 68 cpu z shows a voltage of 1.43. Reset

+ llc2 The voltages 1.4 and 3.9 are answered for 10 minutes.


----------



## delsorkh

Xmp 2993 improved ... Then in rendering vray not stable.
I improve llc3 oh no ... Voltage showing 1.482 in load....


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delsorkh*
> 
> Xmp 2993 improved ... Then in rendering vray not stable.
> I improve llc3 oh no ... Voltage showing 1.482 in load....


use hwinfo (SVI sensor) for read voltages. Dont use cpuz or hwmonitor


----------



## delsorkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> use hwinfo (SVI sensor) for read voltages. Dont use cpuz or hwmonitor



Which one are right?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delsorkh*
> 
> 
> Which one are right?


are you using llc5? try with 3/2/1 (with less vcore)

SVI sensor its cpu sensor, asus prime is a sensor in your mother.
SVI is most accuracy.


----------



## delsorkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> use hwinfo (SVI sensor) for read voltages. Dont use cpuz or hwmonitor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> are you using llc5? try with 3/2/1 (with less vcore)
> 
> SVI sensor its cpu sensor, asus prime is a sensor in your mother.
> SVI is most accuracy.


thank s alot my friend
no no i use llc3.

With this talk, can I go up to 4 GHz? with llc5?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delsorkh*
> 
> thank s alot my friend
> no no i use llc3.
> 
> With this talk, can I go up to 4 GHz? with llc5?


You have good temps in 3.9ghz, try. i cant go for 4ghz i need more than 1.425v and my cpu temp is high (1.425v in svi sensor with stress).


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The ML120 fans are fast and powerfull but in regard of their performances, they are not specifically noisy. Their quality looks pretty good.
> 
> *The noise comes from the direct mounting on the case.
> The weight of the radiator prevents the use of soft pins. Its has to be screwed directly is the case. That way, their noise is amplified by all the case.*
> 
> Actually, I use one of the fan of the ML120. It's mounted at the place where its radiator would be: at the rear of the case, but it's mounted with soft pins that prevent the fan vibrations to pass to the case.
> 
> With a 240 AIO, the larger fans runs slower, making the whole system less "whinny".
> 
> But with an ATX motherboard, the ML120 can fit almost every case, unlike the ML 240 that need enough place for two 140 fans, usually at the top of the case.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that the only noise of the ML120 comes from the radiators and its fans. The pump of mine was always perfectly silent.
> If only my Eisbaer pump could be so silent too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've even tried to place the ML120 rad inside the case. It made it less noisy, but it was still less silent than the NH-D15:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see, good explanation, thanks.

Since I am a bit analytical I may be overanalyzing all this.

I think I will start with cleaning old cooling paste from my be quiet Pure Rock Slim and 1600X cpu and reinstall everything then I will go from there.

A Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120 or Cooler Master MasterLiquid 120 could be an alternative if keeping my case but also a more effecient bigger air cooler, I need to check exactly what I can fit in my case.

I'm not even sure I will overclock but I have learned during the years that efficient cooling dramatically helps in system stability.

I don't like too much noise though and this fact may keep me away from the Cooler Master MasterLiquid 120 systems. Good to know that noise/db level from Cooler Master MasterLiquid 120 is ok on it's own but noise coming from the direct mounting on the case....

If being stubborn about a 120 mm liquid cooling system then perhaps the arctic liquid freezer 120 is a better choice (but also more expensive). It also have the same type of direct mounting on the case I think though....

*Confused though*: You wrote the Cooler Master MasterLiquid 120 providing approximately the same level of cooling as Noctua D15? Then the CM MasterLiquid 120 should be fine for overclocking too even though the 240 would be even better?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I see, good explanation, thanks.
> 
> Since I am a bit analytical I may be overanalyzing all this.
> 
> I think I will start with cleaning old cooling paste from my be quiet Pure Rock Slim and 1600X cpu and reinstall everything then I will go from there.
> 
> A Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120 or Cooler Master MasterLiquid 120 could be an alternative if keeping my case but also a more effecient bigger air cooler, I need to check exactly what I can fit in my case.
> 
> I'm not even sure I will overclock but I have learned during the years that efficient cooling dramatically helps in system stability.
> 
> I don't like too much noise though and this fact may keep me away from the Cooler Master MasterLiquid 120 systems. Good to know that noise/db level from Cooler Master MasterLiquid 120 is ok on it's own but noise coming from the direct mounting on the case....
> 
> If being stubborn about a 120 mm liquid cooling system then perhaps the arctic liquid freezer 120 is a better choice (but also more expensive). It also have the same type of direct mounting on the case I think though....
> 
> *Confused though*: You wrote the Cooler Master MasterLiquid 120 providing approximately the same level of cooling as Noctua D15? Then the CM MasterLiquid 120 should be fine for overclocking too even though the 240 would be even better?


I only upgraded my ML120 because I wanted to push my 1700X as far as I could. It is a capable cooler - just make sure you do the paste correctly. It's really quiet - I fitted mine to the inside rear of my case, sucking cool air in with 2 fans on the top spitting the warm air straight out. The 240 has just given me that extra headroom.

Personally, I'm not a huge fan of noise, but at the same time it doesn't bother me. I've replaced my CM fans with 2 FF5-120s which can go at up to 3000rpm - which is definitely noisy lol. Using FanXpert I've tuned the CPU fans to be at about 1400rpm @ idle, and they ramp up (in normal mixed use) to no more than 2500/2600 in all but the hardest torture tests, where they try to take off at about 2900/3000rpm! These fans move much more air than the original CMs at repetitively low rpm/noise level. Still tuning them though and think they can go lower still at idle and maybe improve performance and cooling at load.

If you're not going to heaily OC your cpu and voltages, then the ML 120 will do a good job. Of course if you have the space, you can also mount front fans to bring more cool air into you case to help cool everything else.

Edit: at idle I'm 27 degrees, load about 70, but only briefly. My room is 18-20 degrees C.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Thinking about improving my cpu cooling for my 1600X. I may clean it and reapply new cooling paste for my be quiet Pure Rock Slim before giving that up, If I manage to get temps down 5 degrees or so I may stick with that.
> 
> I have my super old "retro" Cooler Master 631 case. ;-) Maximum height is probably 140-150 mm for an air cooler, I need to check.
> 
> It is not a big price difference between a 120mm liquid cooler system comparing to a better air cooler, especially not for the cooler master masterliquid 120 system.
> 
> I have never had a liquid cooler though and is a bit insecure about db levels, maintenance and realiability. Also perhaps the cooling performance between a liquid 120 system and a decent air cooler is very small?
> 
> The installation of cooler master masterliquid 120 looking really easy for AM4 though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Wow, you get the same temps under full load with your Thermaltake contac silent 12 aircooler comparing to @Lermite running his AIO Alphacool Eisbaer 280 system??
> 
> That's really impressive, not sure if you have the same cpu and clock level though?
> 
> I get about 10 degrees higher with my be quiet Pure Rock Slim (and 1600X, running stock) under full load (stress fpu in Aida64, prime95).
> 
> I loved my Thermaltake Typhoon back in the days, maybe they still produce great produckts.


I agree with crakej. A 120mm radiator AIO is insufficient....is the equivalent of a rather thin Noctua U12S. Even with two fans in push/pull. I had one in my Intel system and I had to replace it to a 240mm AIO, the same I have now and it makes a world of difference.


----------



## Xuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delsorkh*
> 
> thank s alot my friend
> no no i use llc3.
> 
> With this talk, can I go up to 4 GHz? with llc5?


No , depend on silicon lottery.most of them are 3.9


----------



## makatech

@SaccoSVD & @crakej

Thanks

Well, we'll see, I just unmounted my be quiet! pure rock slim cooler and cleaned it together with the 1600X surface, reapplied new Arctic Silver 5 cooling paste (was actually the orignal factory preapplied paste before). Curious to see if I get lower temps, there is 200 hours break in in time for the arctic silver 5 though. Average tdie now in idle 35.5 after running about 15-20 minutes and only doing some web browsing and hwinfo64 readings..

This compact (good value) cooler is most probably ok for handling the 1600X stock but not for overclocking. Was a bit stupid not buying the slightly larger be quiet! Pure Rock though which probably would have fit exactly (very, very tight though).

If going for a bigger air cooler capable for overclocking up to 3.9GHz or higher (Noctua D15 etc) or a 240 water cooling system then I will simply buy a new case first giving me some space. It's possible the arctic liquid freezer 120 is more capable than the cooler master masterliquid 120 but I would probably go with a 240 system after your recommendations.


----------



## makatech

Question about the Ryzen X models (I have the 1600X):

When loading the cpu it locks at 3,7GHz, this is how it is supposed to work, right? XFR and turbo boost only working at lower temps?

This would actually be a very, very good reason for overclocking though.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Question about the Ryzen X models (I have the 1600X):
> 
> When loading the cpu it locks at 3,7GHz, this is how it is supposed to work, right? XFR and turbo boost only working at lower temps?
> 
> This would actually be a very, very good reason for overclocking though.


'

i never really tried. I think XFR is supposed to go up to 4ghz in one or two cores on the 1600x and 4.1 in the 1800x

https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/amd/ryzen_5/1600x


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> '
> 
> i never really tried. I think XFR is supposed to go up to 4ghz in one or two cores on the 1600x and 4.1 in the 1800x
> 
> https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/amd/ryzen_5/1600x


4.1 for 1600X too, anyway, mine always locks at 3,7GHz when running cpu benchmarks etc not utilizing XFR or turbo.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Even on single core tests such as CB15?

I might try just cause I'm curious.


----------



## Xuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Wow, you get the same temps under full load with your Thermaltake contac silent 12 aircooler comparing to @Lermite running his AIO Alphacool Eisbaer 280 system??
> 
> That's really impressive, not sure if you have the same cpu and clock level though?
> 
> I get about 10 degrees higher with my be quiet Pure Rock Slim (and 1600X, running stock) under full load (stress fpu in Aida64, prime95).
> 
> I loved my Thermaltake Typhoon back in the days, maybe they still produce great produckts.


Sorry , I didn't pay attention to @Lermite's Images, His ryzen was running at 3841 while mine was 3.6.Now I test ryzen at 3.9 and see how my air cooling works.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Even on single core tests such as CB15?
> 
> I might try just cause I'm curious.


Hmmm, I believe so, but for testing this you will have to run your cpu in stock settings first.

I also believe that turbo and xfr will be able to work a longer time if you have good cooling.

For me all cpu's locks pretty quickly at 37.0X in hwinfo when running benchmarks.

Edit: Hmmm, for single core test in CB I don't think it locks speed for cores, only for multi..


----------



## sisay

Hi,
Maybe someone knows if there are so many large differences between the voltage


http://imgur.com/2hdO9


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> Hi,
> Maybe someone knows if there are so many large differences between the voltage
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2hdO9


That seems to be the vdroop, nothing strange.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Hmmm, I believe so, but for testing this you will have to run your cpu in stock settings first.
> 
> I also believe that turbo and xfr will be able to work a longer time if you have good cooling.
> 
> For me all cpu's locks pretty quickly at 37.0X in hwinfo when running benchmarks.
> 
> Edit: Hmmm, for single core test in CB I don't think it locks speed for cores, only for multi..


So I tried here. Indeed when stressing one core it goes only to 3.7Ghz

I tried CB15, CPUZ single score test and finally OCCT CPU test using a single thread.

With CB15, even on the single core test all cores go to 3.7Ghz

With CPUZ same thing.

With OCCT 1 thread I can see only one core at 3.7Ghz and all other cores downclocked to different speeds.

I see bumps up to 4.1Ghz but ONLY at idle...which sucks.

That would explain the lousy CB15 single core score at stock.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So I tried here. Indeed when stressing one core it goes only to 3.7Ghz
> 
> I tried CB15, CPUZ single score test and finally OCCT CPU test using a single thread.
> 
> With CB15, even on the single core test all cores go to 3.7Ghz
> 
> With CPUZ same thing.
> 
> With OCCT 1 thread I can see only one core at 3.7Ghz and all other cores downclocked to different speeds.
> 
> I see bumps up to 4.1Ghz but ONLY at idle...which sucks.
> 
> That would explain the lousy CB15 single core score at stock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok, yeah, this actually makes overclocking much more interesting for Ryzen X cpu's. ;-) Only utilizing turbo and xfr at lower temperatures or what?

Ooops, just had a bsod about one hour after I reapplied cooling paste..... xxxx :-(

Left hwinfo64 running, hopefully hwinfo64 cased this crash...

One thing is for sure, the arctic silver 5 helped my temperatures a bit both during idle and load and this is before the paste is broken in.


----------



## SaccoSVD

My temps were ridiculously low while testing single thread at auto. Can't tell if the individual core was hotter, probably yes.

But I don't like at all 4.1 XFR is just more of a gimmick to show numbers than something real. (it seems)


----------



## makatech

I have lots of questions today.

Do I really need these Asus Windows services?

ASUS Com Service
ASUS HM Com Service
ASUS System Control Service
AsusFanControlService

Actually the AsusFanControlService is also giving me errors in the event log.

Are these pieces from the AI Suite installation which I thought I uninstalled?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I have lots of questions today.
> 
> Do I really need these Asus Windows services?
> 
> ASUS Com Service
> ASUS HM Com Service
> ASUS System Control Service
> AsusFanControlService
> 
> Actually the AsusFanControlService is also giving me errors in the event log.
> 
> Are these pieces from the AI Suite installation which I thought I uninstalled?


Those are part of the AI suite. They can remain there after you uninstall them. The fan service is specifically the worst one, the one I think causes instability.

To remove them manually you need to go into the registry to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services

And reboot...also the dlls remain in program files x86/ ASUS or something like that, you can safely remove them.

And remove them from there. They show up in that list.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Sorry , I didn't pay attention to @Lermite's Images, His ryzen was running at 3841 while mine was 3.6.Now I test ryzen at 3.9 and see how my air cooling works.


Remember that the displayed frequency is as inaccurate as the bus frequency, because the bus freq. is guess from a very approximate calculations, and the frequency results from this false bus clock x CPU multiplier.
My real frequency is 3.85 GHz as my real bus clock is 100 MHz and my multiplier 38.5.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Those are part of the AI suite. They can remain there after you uninstall them. The fan service is specifically the worst one, the one I think causes instability.
> 
> To remove them manually you need to go into the registry to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services
> 
> And reboot...also the dlls remain in program files x86/ ASUS or something like that, you can safely remove them.
> 
> And remove them from there. They show up in that list.


AsusFanControlService messed up my fans speed too.

To remove it, no use to get lost in the registry.
Just lauch a command line as administrator then type:

Code:



Code:


sc delete AsusFanControlService


----------



## crakej

Just been messing with ASUS FanXpert funnily enough - trying to get fans to work better with my 4.025GHz OC - passing IBT easily! Now to test a bit harder, but all good so far with no black screen since Sunday - quietly confident









I know some are having problems with AISuite and others - I use ioBit uninstaller to make sure anything is uninstalled properly, including registry entries and related files/services. Removing Aura required this as well.

I've been having problems with HWInfo64 until I stopped using it for any length of time - I literally load it, check readings, exit. Zero black screens since, in fact, I'm not letting any of these programs run for any length of time though I have reinstalled all except Aura which can (does!) cause problems if you have RBG Ram.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Just been messing with ASUS FanXpert funnily enough - trying to get fans to work better with my 4.025GHz OC - passing IBT easily! Now to test a bit harder, but all good so far with no black screen since Sunday - quietly confident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some are having problems with AISuite and others - I use ioBit uninstaller to make sure anything is uninstalled properly, including registry entries and related files/services. Removing Aura required this as well.
> 
> I've been having problems with HWInfo64 until I stopped using it for any length of time - I literally load it, check readings, exit. Zero black screens since, in fact, I'm not letting any of these programs run for any length of time though I have reinstalled all except Aura which can (does!) cause problems if you have RBG Ram.


what voltage you running at 4.025?


----------



## makatech

@SaccoSVD & @Lermite

Thanks, I removed the services from the AI Suite installation.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> what voltage you running at 4.025?


1.375 LLC5 - have posted an image above - shows the ASUS readings for VDDRCPU which are scary, but I know SVI2 is all good @ 1.375


----------



## weyburn

that cpu fan be movin fast, hopefully you got some earmuffs on


----------



## sakae48

lucky you! i need 1.36v for 3.85GHz after PSU replacement. it's even touching 80C on CB15! talk about real horror

i'm stuck to 3.8G.. meh


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> that cpu fan be movin fast, hopefully you got some earmuffs on


Not really - as I mentioned earlier I have the FF5-120s which can go fast & loud, but in normal use they're just not that bad at all.


----------



## weyburn

someone in my region is selling a 1800x for $350, i don't need it at all, but i was gonna build my gf a ryzen computer, and i could donate my chip to that build... them temptations....


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> lucky you! i need 1.36v for 3.85GHz after PSU replacement. it's even touching 80C on CB15! talk about real horror
> 
> i'm stuck to 3.8G.. meh


You've got high ambient though haven't you? I dare say that if it was in upper 20s or 30s, I might be struggling as well!


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You've got high ambient though haven't you? I dare say that if it was in upper 20s or 30s, I might be struggling as well!


eh.. yeah.. i forgot my aircon were set at 26C today since i catch allergy









well, i'll stay on 3.8 then.. no real benefit by going any higher









aaaannnddd.... i hate silly fan stop on PSUs.. it runs warm after a few benchmark (270W max tho.. this PSU is wayyy too overkill for now)


----------



## weyburn

yeah a few weeks ago my ambient was like 26c+, made my idle be around 36c roughly, and for some reason dropping my ambient to 24c allowed my idle to drop as low as 28c. lol


----------



## sakae48

my lowest CPU temp here is 32C. no less than that








even at 1.25GHz...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yeah a few weeks ago my ambient was like 26c+, made my idle be around 36c roughly, and for some reason dropping my ambient to 24c allowed my idle to drop as low as 28c. lol


It can just be those few degrees that you cooler can handle much better.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> my lowest CPU temp here is 32C. no less than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even at 1.25GHz...


Only 6 degrees over your ambient - not bad really!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Only 6 degrees over your ambient - not bad really!


This is also what I have, but this gap between the idle CPU temperature and the ambient one mainly depends on the minimum speed of each fan, and mines are set pretty low.


----------



## crakej

Was just reading an ASUS ROG forum re:CH6 - it's funny seeing them moan there much like we do here - only they have a much better/reliable board than us! They complain they do not have AGESA 1.0.0.b - yet let alone 1.0.0.7. Their last update was 2 days ago









the 'b' version is probably just 1.0.0.6 which has had a revision in the bios that the CH6 doesn't need.

As for 1.0.0.7 - well, we'd love to have it!


----------



## kadaz

Hey again... OK so I left my pc on only to find it had turned off when I woke up. Long story short it would either not turn on (boots up but shuts down before getting to windows) or it would get into Windows and then shut down. I reset my bios settings which did nothing.

I managed to open up hw64 when it got to windows before it shut down and I saw a freaking 93C temp. Yeah that's the real one cause the offset one read 113C. Seconds after that it shut down again which is probably cause it reached 95 and bailed the **** out.

Now my problem is, my Aio is working fine ( arctic liquid freezer 240) and everything is connected. Even if the pump somehow stopped working, it shouldn't get to that temp while idle since it still dissipates heat? The ambient is 22c so that's not a problem either. What should i do? How do I verify the problem?

Edit: got into bios and it reads N/A next to the aio_pump thing. Tried plugging my pump into cpu_opt and it still read N/A. Could this be anything else rather than a dead Pump?


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Was just reading an ASUS ROG forum re:CH6 - it's funny seeing them moan there much like we do here - only they have a much better/reliable board than us! They complain they do not have AGESA 1.0.0.b - yet let alone 1.0.0.7. Their last update was 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 'b' version is probably just 1.0.0.6 which has had a revision in the bios that the CH6 doesn't need.
> 
> As for 1.0.0.7 - well, we'd love to have it!


I'm now tempted to pick up a CH6 and see how my memory fares then. Also believe it has the Pstate overclocking which would be nice since my system is idle a lot.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> Hey again... OK so I left my pc on only to find it had turned off when I woke up. Long story short it would either not turn on (boots up but shuts down before getting to windows) or it would get into Windows and then shut down. I reset my bios settings which did nothing.
> 
> I managed to open up hw64 when it got to windows before it shut down and I saw a freaking 93C temp. Yeah that's the real one cause the offset one read 113C. Seconds after that it shut down again which is probably cause it reached 95 and bailed the **** out.
> 
> Now my problem is, my Aio is working fine ( arctic liquid freezer 240) and everything is connected. Even if the pump somehow stopped working, it shouldn't get to that temp while idle since it still dissipates heat? The ambient is 22c so that's not a problem either. What should i do? How do I verify the problem?
> 
> Edit: got into bios and it reads N/A next to the aio_pump thing. Tried plugging my pump into cpu_opt and it still read N/A. Could this be anything else rather than a dead Pump?


power on your AIO with your power suply and adapter molex to 4pin for pump and without fans.
Check if your pump is on (if your pump vibrate or or if it makes noise)


----------



## kadaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> power on your AIO with your power suply and adapter molex to 4pin for pump and without fans.
> Check if your pump is on (if your pump vibrate or or if it makes noise)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> power on your AIO with your power suply and adapter molex to 4pin for pump and without fans.
> Check if your pump is on (if your pump vibrate or or if it makes noise)


Unfortunately I don't have an adapter right now. I tried unplugging the aio's fans that were working and plugged the pump, still nothing. I think I ll go buy a cheap one to use during the rma process. Is it normal for a dead pump to show as n/a in bios?


----------



## ZeNch

i dont know, i have only one AIO and work fine. Good luck with RMA, do you have am3+ or am4 stock cooler? (without OC this can work i think)


----------



## delsorkh

any idea?
with 3.925 ghz
more than 1.4 v temp was high ...i culdnt go to 4 ghz
cooler: master liquid 240


----------



## kadaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i dont know, i have only one AIO and work fine. Good luck with RMA, do you have am3+ or am4 stock cooler? (without OC this can work i think)


Nah I don't I will buy a 212x today

edit; New cooler works fine pc works fine. I plugged a fan into the pump header and it was displayed in the bios with its RPM. I think this concludes that my pump is dead?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delsorkh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea?
> with 3.925 ghz
> more than 1.4 v temp was high ...i culdnt go to 4 ghz
> cooler: master liquid 240


Ignore the VDDCR CPU reading - that tell you what the motherboard is supplying. CPU Core Voltage SVI2 is the one to watch.


----------



## Xuper

Open Case , Stock clock , silent mode (874 rpm) ,

https://i.imgur.com/QefOrjr.png

Open Case , Stock clock , Full Speed

https://i.imgur.com/ZTcrquk.png

Closed Case , Stock clock , silent mode

https://i.imgur.com/Gz8n99g.png

Closed Case , Stock clock , Full Speed

https://i.imgur.com/NB1PLcR.png

Closed Case , Stock clock , Full Speed , I stopped after 3:45 minute when GPU VRM reached 100'c

https://i.imgur.com/X7jiVHq.png

Open Case , Stock clock , Full Speed , I stopped after 4:32 minute when GPU VRM reached 100'c

https://i.imgur.com/jnIMynB.png

My GPU Is XFX 290 double dissipation , probably most worst R9 290's AIB card !


----------



## makatech

Ordered these Samsung b-die memories today, Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R, will be interesting to see how they work together with this motherboard and the 1600X. I simply became a bit too frustrated with my old Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 SK Hynix memories, felt they were too sensitive, even inconsistent, sporadic coldboot issues and also I want more speed. If the problem wasn't the memories, well then I' smoked. ;-) (Of course there is a risk I have an issue with my psu, cpu or motherboard but I doubt it.)

Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3733mhz-c17-memory-kit-red-cmk16gx4m2b3733c17r

I've heard the memory controllers being different in capability between the different Ryzen cpu's though... My impression from user results is the 1800X in general handle higher memory speeds than 1600X.

also I was inspired by the results here:
https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17022467

He is actually running his CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R in 3466MHz now I believe.
https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17040289


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadaz*
> 
> Nah I don't I will buy a 212x today
> 
> edit; New cooler works fine pc works fine. I plugged a fan into the pump header and it was displayed in the bios with its RPM. I think this concludes that my pump is dead?


yes i think
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delsorkh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea?
> with 3.925 ghz
> more than 1.4 v temp was high ...i culdnt go to 4 ghz
> cooler: master liquid 240


your cpu need 1.362v (or 0.00625v more) for 3.925 at max LLC (LLC1) but i dont know if your vrm can use this LLC at this freq. if not you can cool this with fan in VRM sector.


----------



## weyburn

Anyone got any suggestions for silent case fans? I need at least 120mm, and possibly 1-2 140mm fans.

i bought some coolermaster fans that work well on my front, but for some reason they didn't make their rubber mounting brackets as well on the backsideof them so mounting them on the back creates some annoying rattling sounds....


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for silent case fans? I need at least 120mm, and possibly 1-2 140mm fans.
> 
> i bought some coolermaster fans that work well on my front, but for some reason they didn't make their rubber mounting brackets as well on the backsideof them so mounting them on the back creates some annoying rattling sounds....


Noctua NF-F12 120mm PWM & Noctua NF-A14 140mm PWM are good premium ones

If 140mm fits then go for 140mm


----------



## ZeNch

*** MY BACKPLATE IS GLUED!!

Sorry i dont search before...
Quote:


> I ended up pushing firmly on opposing corners from the socket side. You'll hear it coming off, but the board hardly flexed.


... -.-


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for silent case fans? I need at least 120mm, and possibly 1-2 140mm fans.
> 
> i bought some coolermaster fans that work well on my front, but for some reason they didn't make their rubber mounting brackets as well on the backsideof them so mounting them on the back creates some annoying rattling sounds....


Personnaly, I like the Be Quiet Silent Wing 3.
It's available in 120 and 140, and each size if available in normal (low) speed and high speed.

I chose two 140 high speed to replace the fans of my Eisbaer 280 and I'm happy with them.
If I had enough money, I would have replaced all my fans by SW3 High Speed.

I also tried the Enermax DF Pressure and the Twister Pressure but both was very disappointing: very noisy, poor mechanical quality,... they didn't last in my computer for more than a few minutes before I get rid of them.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Personnaly, I like the Be Quiet Silent Wing 3.
> It's available in 120 and 140, and each size if available in normal (low) speed and high speed.
> 
> I chose two 140 high speed to replace the fans of my Eisbaer 280 and I'm happy with them.
> If I had enough money, I would have replaced all my fans by SW3 High Speed.
> 
> I also tried the Enermax DF Pressure and the Twister Pressure but both was very disappointing: very noisy, poor mechanical quality,... they didn't last in my computer for more than a few minutes before I get rid of them.


i might have to try that out, I don't mind noctuas, but nothing i'm super impressed about too. Plus be quiet looks way better.

Even though it says high speed,there won't be an issue with running them at like 800rpm? or would you suggest normal speed instead?


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i might have to try that out, I don't mind noctuas, but nothing i'm super impressed about too. Plus be quiet looks way better.
> 
> Even though it says high speed,there won't be an issue with running them at like 800rpm? or would you suggest normal speed instead?


If Be Quiet Silent Wing 3 is better than the Noctuas I mentioned I may try them out too.







Because then they have to be really, really good.


----------



## Lermite

Unfortunately, Be Quiet only advertise about the maximum values of their fans:

SW3 140 PWM: 1000 RPM, 15,5 dB, 60 CFM
SW3 140 PWM High Speed: 1600 RPM, 28.1 dB, 77.7 CFM
SW3 120 PWM: 1450 RPM, 16 dB, 50 CFM
SW3 120 PWM High Speed: 2200 RPM, 28.6 dB, 73.3 CFM

But when they run at the same speed, the 140 "normal" and the 140 High Speed makes exactly the same noise and have the same performances.

My 140 High Speed can run as low as about 600 RPM and they are perfectly silent at such a low speed.
So the "normal speed" is pointless to me but perhaps I'm wrong as I only have the High Speed version.

I didn't test the 120 High Speed though.


----------



## SaccoSVD

CPUz is so bad with Ryzen.

I leaved it open for less than 5 min and caused a black screen. Could not use either the reset or the power button, had to go and turn the PSU off and on.

Has been happening since day 1 and is crazy still does. HWinfo is no problem whatsoever, even during long stress tests.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Unfortunately, Be Quiet only advertise about the maximum values of their fans:
> 
> SW3 140 PWM: 1000 RPM, 15,5 dB, 60 CFM
> SW3 140 PWM High Speed: 1600 RPM, 28.1 dB, 77.7 CFM
> SW3 120 PWM: 1450 RPM, 16 dB, 50 CFM
> SW3 120 PWM High Speed: 2200 RPM, 28.6 dB, 73.3 CFM
> 
> But when they run at the same speed, the 140 "normal" and the 140 High Speed makes exactly the same noise and have the same performances.
> 
> My 140 High Speed can run as low as about 600 RPM and they are perfectly silent at such a low speed.
> So the "normal speed" is pointless to me but perhaps I'm wrong as I only have the High Speed version.
> 
> I didn't test the 120 High Speed though.


what's the specific product number? and are they static pressure optimized?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> If Be Quiet Silent Wing 3 is better than the Noctuas I mentioned I may try them out too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because then they have to be really, really good.


I enjoy my SW3 but I could not tell if they are better than Noctua's.

More specs about the SW3 140 High Speed: https://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/719


----------



## ZeNch

*Corsair H80i Gt (2 years OLD) with Mx-4
Deepcool Lucifer v2 (New) With Mx-4*

Coolers:
H80i Gt With stock fans (SP120)
Lucifer v2 With Koolance 12025 and 12038 HBK model (2600 rpm both)
*
H80i gt pump at max ever*
Results:
at 1500rpm:
H80i Gt 68c
Lucifer v2 60c

max rpm:
H80i Gt (2700rpm) 64c
Lucifer v2 (2550rpm) 58.3c

i repeat: H80i gt have 2 years old (work perfect)

Settings in all test:
3.8ghz with 1.275v

all test are making the same day.
The stress test what i use is Prime95.

IMHO:
Lucifer v2 (with koolance coolers) its better than H80i Gt; and more RPM than 1500 is useless.

In my board with 12038HBK fan in opt_cpu header this fan is off and power on when my cpu is hot. (solution = more % of rpm min in settings)
12025HBK fan in CPU_fan work ever with my fanexpert profile.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I enjoy my SW3 but I could not tell if they are better than Noctua's.
> 
> More specs about the SW3 140 High Speed: https://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/719


awesome thanks


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> CPUz is so bad with Ryzen.
> 
> I leaved it open for less than 5 min and caused a black screen. Could not use either the reset or the power button, had to go and turn the PSU off and on.
> 
> Has been happening since day 1 and is crazy still does. HWinfo is no problem whatsoever, even during long stress tests.


Now don't use HWInfo or any other software that reports temperatures. I'm curious to see how long it will be for you to experience a black screen like that again.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Are you 100% confident that HWinfo is crashing your system?

Here it never does. It happened only while CPUz was open, either alone, or in conjunction with HWinfo.

Maybe HWinfo does on you cause your overclock is on the stability edge?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Are you 100% confident that HWinfo is crashing your system?
> 
> Here it never does. It happened only while CPUz was open, either alone, or in conjunction with HWinfo.
> 
> Maybe HWinfo does on you cause your overclock is on the stability edge?


Again, still stock. HWInfo, HWMonitor, and Precision X all do. I only crash with those open. The last time I posted I crashed was the last time I crashed. Haven't had them open.
EDIT: 4 days, 2 hours ago. No crash since then. Haven't used them since then.
I'm not the only one that has had this happen to them. There has to be some software, motherboard batch, or option in BIOS that a few of us have installed, obtained, or enabled that causes a black screen.


----------



## makatech

Suspect I had a crash a couple of days too leaving hwinfo running too, not 100% sure it was because of hwinfo though. Not having a crash since and also doing some successful prime95 stability tests.

Some Ryzen black screens or bsod's are not easy to analyze, that's for sure. We have a new type of ugly crash scenario implemented together with AMD Ryzen with all these black screens obviously leaving thousands of users frustrated and guessing for reasons.

Update: Also my sporadic coldboot issues gone if not pushing my Corsair SK Hynix memories higher than 2800MHz. Will be really interesting comparing with Samsung b-die memories soon. 2800 is ok but I am being stubborn right now. The whole Samsung b-die and SK Hynix drama has been very annoying, personally I don't think AMD handled this well, probably loosing some customers in the process. They should have been much, much clearer with the memory thing communicating it to potential byers, suppliers and stores, this was way to shady. It's a joke with probably thousands of enthusiast users first buying SK Hynix memories and then having to change them for Samsung b-die. Also the higher priced Samsung b-die memories may interfere with the "good value" for Ryzen systems, at least making them slightly more expensive.

The winner in this mess is Samsung with their overprized but high quality Samsung b-die sticks, we can all agree upon that, simply humiliating the competition. Many enthusiasts will only go for Samsung the following years, that's for sure. The sale from Samsung is already bigger than some small countries with 300000+ employees in 79 countries... beware. ;-) _Samsung having more employees than Google, Apple, and Microsoft combined._

AMD is getting better, yes, but they are still far away from threatening Intel, that's for sure. If improving the communication and quality process they will become dangerous, problem is that quality and testing costing lots of money and resources.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I just leaved HWInfo opened for about 1h. No problem. (Almost all monitors, also fan monitors enabled)

CPUZ, yes...big time problem. Crash within 5min.

CPUMonintor, I suspect it will cause a crash too since it comes from the guys who do CPUz.


----------



## crakej

I've not been running any monitoring s/w for nearly 5 days - and no black screens for me! I have HWInfo and AISUite installed, just not using them other than for a very few mins to see what's going on. Crash free 4025MHz with 3200 fast settings. Yay!


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've not been running any monitoring s/w for nearly 5 days - and no black screens for me! I have HWInfo and AISUite installed, just not using them other than for a very few mins to see what's going on. Crash free 4025MHz with 3200 fast settings. Yay!


"I have HWInfo *and AISUite installed*"

You are brave ;-)

I assume what we are talking about here is leaving monitoring software running for hours or maybe even 24/7, "just not using them other than for a very few mins to see what's going on" may be a different story.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I have HWInfo *and AISUite installed*
> 
> You are brave ;-)
> 
> I assume what we are talking about here is leaving monitoring software running for hours or maybe even 24/7.


Not at all - I've found that avoiding running them directly for any amount of time means I get no blackscreens!


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Not at all - I've found that avoiding running them directly for any amount of time means I get no blackscreens!


I was a bit too quick on my keyboard. ;-)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I was a bit too quick on my keyboard. ;-)


Lol....it just seems for me that while there are not any programs actively polling system info, I get no black screen. Happy


----------



## MishelLngelo

I keep on running HWInfo 24/7, most of the time it's minimized and had only few black screen issues but which could be attributed to my fooling around with settings. CPU-Z did die few times but never caused other problems. Otherwise, my 1600x is running at 4025MHz and up to 1.4v with LLc5, Kingston RAM running at 2933 and Cl12 non-stop, 24/7 with restarts only for driver and windows updates.
I believe I have reached pinnacle of my processor and memory. Any further attempts of OC result in either too high voltage and/or incredible instability.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I keep on running HWInfo 24/7, most of the time it's minimized and had only few black screen issues but which could be attributed to my fooling around with settings. CPU-Z did die few times but never caused other problems. Otherwise, my 1600x is running at 4025MHz and up to 1.4v with LLc5, Kingston RAM running at 2933 and Cl12 non-stop, 24/7 with restarts only for driver and windows updates.
> I believe I have reached pinnacle of my processor and memory. Any further attempts of OC result in either too high voltage and/or incredible instability.


You need one of these ;-)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> You need one of these ;-)


I'm tempted but RAM is cool at touch and only at 1.4v, even that is too much and works at 1.35 fine but I wanted some extra for stability. This Kingston RAM is not exactly creme de la creme of memory but I don't have any errors from it.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I'm tempted but RAM is cool at touch and only at 1.4v, even that is too much and works at 1.35 fine but I wanted some extra for stability. This Kingston RAM is not exactly creme de la creme of memory but I don't have any errors from it.


I believe for Hynix memories 2800 or 2933 is usually the limit with current bios, at least for 100% stability. I am able to run my Corsair Hynix in 3066 and even 3200 too but then I am facing sporadic error beeps at cold boot (no memory reset though, only one extra automatic post).


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I believe for Hynix memories 2800 or 2933 is usually the limit with current bios, at least for 100% stability. I am able to run my Corsair Hynix in 3066 and even 3200 too but then I am facing sporadic error beeps at cold boot (no memory reset though, only one extra automatic post).


I got it going at 3033MHz but took to high Cl to have same performance as at 2933 CL12, and that's only when it managed to go thru benchmark !! Very poor choice of RAM around here but I should have waited fer more days for Kingston 3200, I feel it would work as advertised.


----------



## L0nerism

I've been tweaking my setup since I got this B-die a few weeks ago and updated to 0902. I've settled on 3.85GHz @ 1.225v LLC5 for my 1700 UA1705PGT. Extreme phase control and 130% current capability. SoC is running 0.95v LLC4, also utilizing the extreme phase control.

RAM does run stable at 3200 with its default timings manually input. I've tried tightening them, but no matter what I can't get it stable at anything but default. ProcODT is set to 48 ohms although 53.3 works fine as well.

I might RMA this CPU though since it is affected by that Linux segfault issue. I don't like the idea of keeping a CPU that doesn't work correctly.

https://valid.x86.fr/tk3pkz


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> I've been tweaking my setup since I got this B-die a few weeks ago and updated to 0902. I've settled on 3.85GHz @ 1.225v LLC5 for my 1700 UA1705PGT. Extreme phase control and 130% current capability. SoC is running 0.95v LLC4, also utilizing the extreme phase control.
> 
> RAM does run stable at 3200 with its default timings manually input. I've tried tightening them, but no matter what I can't get it stable at anything but default. ProcODT is set to 48 ohms although 53.3 works fine as well.
> 
> I might RMA this CPU though since it is affected by that Linux segfault issue. I don't like the idea of keeping a CPU that doesn't work correctly.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/tk3pkz


RMA time + different oc capability + IMC lottery... IMHO its risky, not bad, risky.


----------



## L0nerism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> RMA time + different oc capability + IMC lottery... IMHO its risky, not bad, risky.


Definitely a huge risk doing such a thing, but I'm down to gamble. Always fun finding what a chip can/can't do. Worst case I get a dud and wait for Zen 2 to replace it.


----------



## makatech

Just learned on the Swedish forum that sporadic doublebeeps and the extra automatic post at boot doesn't have to mean anything is wrong at all.

I wish I would have known this earlier................. ;-) ok, I have been suspecting but wasn't sure.

Reasons being either low boot dram voltage comparing to current DRAM voltage setting in bios which the extra post sequence automatically fixes. Unfortunately the *Asus Prime X370 currently don't have the option to set boot dram voltage which Crosshair have, really annoying. :-(*

He also believe setting the CAD bus values manually together with other bus values could possibly eliminate doublebeeps at cold beeps. Having to do with the system doing some checks for the Auto values during boot.

Anyway, sporadic extra doublebeeps at boot doesn't mean anything is wrong as long as the system don't do a memory reset to 2133 or forcing a F1/F2.

Not sure if this has been obvious to most people here except me?  I hate the sound of the doublebeep though and I may actually unplug the cables for the internal speakers.

I noticed getting _sporadic_ doublebeeps during boot for my Corsair SK Hynix memories with speeds higher than 2800MHz but it could also having to do when using DRAM voltage higher than 1.35.

Perhaps I will cancel my Samsung b-die order ;-) hmmm


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> I've been tweaking my setup since I got this B-die a few weeks ago and updated to 0902. I've settled on 3.85GHz @ 1.225v LLC5 for my 1700 UA1705PGT. Extreme phase control and 130% current capability. SoC is running 0.95v LLC4, also utilizing the extreme phase control.
> 
> RAM does run stable at 3200 with its default timings manually input. I've tried tightening them, but no matter what I can't get it stable at anything but default. ProcODT is set to 48 ohms although 53.3 works fine as well.
> 
> I might RMA this CPU though since it is affected by that Linux segfault issue. I don't like the idea of keeping a CPU that doesn't work correctly.


Which Samsung b-die memories did you get?


----------



## L0nerism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Which Samsung b-die memories did you get?


Corsair CMK16GX4M2Z3200C16


----------



## makatech

It's not possible to disable the annoying boot beep sound on this motherboard using a bios setting, right?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> It's not possible to disable the annoying boot beep sound on this motherboard using a bios setting, right?


unplug the speaker?

anyway, my board turns out didn't replaced. i don't know if it's a miscommunication between the dealer with my retail shop or the dealer decided to lie to me as customer









i put 3 dots on this board before RMA. 1 on the backplate and 1 on each warranty stickers (dealer and retail shop stickers). the stickers were gone but dot on the backplate still intact. i also noticed some glue residue on the cmos battery. looks like they tried to detach the cmos battery









i'm intended to sell the board but with this, i feels guilty to give my customer a possibly defected board. please do give me your thoughts..


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> unplug the speaker?
> 
> anyway, my board turns out didn't replaced. i don't know if it's a miscommunication between the dealer with my retail shop or the dealer decided to lie to me as customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put 3 dots on this board before RMA. 1 on the backplate and 1 on each warranty stickers (dealer and retail shop stickers). the stickers were gone but dot on the backplate still intact. i also noticed some glue residue on the cmos battery. looks like they tried to detach the cmos battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm intended to sell the board but with this, i feels guilty to give my customer a possibly defected board. please do give me your thoughts..


Well, _unfortunately_ it sometimes helps a lot being a _very_ upset customer, this is my advice to you, you have to act a bit, make them feel a bit uncomfortable and you will get your RMA. Tell them you will write to Asus about your experiences, demand talking to the manager about how poorly you have been treated etc, etc. Not sure about your age etc, but bringing an older friend, your father etc could help, somebody experienced who looks respectable and perhaps working as a manager somewhere. He doesn't necessarily need to talk much but standing there next to you may help. Proving the board actually is defective of course helps too. ;-)


----------



## kladve

Hello guys! Can we help me to overclock to 3333/3466 on f4-3200c14d-16gtz? Does anyone give me preset ?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Well, _unfortunately_ it sometimes helps a lot being a _very_ upset customer, this is my advice to you, you have to act a bit, make them feel a bit uncomfortable and you will get your RMA. Tell them you will write to Asus about your experiences, demand talking to the manager about how poorly you have been treated etc, etc. Not sure abotr age etc, but bringing an older friend, your father etc could help, somebody experienced who looks respectable and perhaps working as a manager somewhere. He doesn't necessarily need to talk much but standing there next to you may help. Proving the board actually is defective of course helps too. ;-)


tbh, i'm extremely pissed after the 2nd RMA. they only flash a new BIOS to the board and nothing else. I bet they did the same on this 3rd RMA








i'm on the point where i'd like to shove this board to their butt if i see their face once again









i'll mail this problem to Asus directly. I know their 1 to 1 replacement is only 3 months but why the hell they didn't replace the board after i slap it to their face twice in short time?







there should be a problem right?

i don't want to test the board since it's a big waste of my time.

--

i'll just be the devil and sell the board. i don't want to see this board anymore. just toss it and let them RMA by themself if there's a problem


----------



## L0nerism

I've busted out the DMM to see what the real voltages are at the back of the socket. I've now lowered my LLC to 3 on the CPU core, and 2 on the SoC. With these I now get what I set in the UEFI, even if HWiNFO SVI2 says it's lower. During an IBT run using 75% RAM I only droop maybe 5-10 mV below what I set on both. Time to retest for stability and possibly up my clockspeed to 3.9GHz again. Here's a pic for where I measured both.

Now I wish I owned an oscilloscope. One of these days I'll get around to it.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> tbh, i'm extremely pissed after the 2nd RMA. they only flash a new BIOS to the board and nothing else. I bet they did the same on this 3rd RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm on the point where i'd like to shove this board to their butt if i see their face once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll mail this problem to Asus directly. I know their 1 to 1 replacement is only 3 months but why the hell they didn't replace the board after i slap it to their face twice in short time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there should be a problem right?
> 
> i don't want to test the board since it's a big waste of my time.
> 
> --
> 
> i'll just be the devil and sell the board. i don't want to see this board anymore. just toss it and let them RMA by themself if there's a problem


lol when i rma'd my MSI board, they but the wrong bios on it... I had the MSI x370 SLI Plus, and they flashed the X370 Gaming Bios... such a mess.


----------



## Xuper

Allright , Now I put AMD Duron's Cooler on VRM's Heatsink and overclocked to [email protected] voltage ,With Aida system stability test , Temp reached 74 and then went back to 3.95 at 1.33125 voltage, atm with Aida system stability test , Temp is around 68.*Huge different Temp/Voltage for low cap clock between 3.95/4.05 !!!!*

Edit : Fixed Typo.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Allright , Now I put AMD Duron's Cooler on VRM's Heatsink and overclocked to [email protected] voltage ,With Aida system stability test , Temp reached 74 and then went back to 3.95 at 1.33125 voltage, atm with Aida system stability test , Temp is around 68.*Huge different Temp/clock for low cap between 3.95/4.05 !!!!*


Yeah mine at 4.05 / 1.425v (1.406v vdroop at LLC4) peaks shortly around 79c during stress tests, but average is around 71c

All good IMHO...and it never peaks that high during normal tasks. Even rendering.


----------



## crakej

I'm so tempted to push it further now i'm stable


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> I might RMA this CPU though since it is affected by that Linux segfault issue. I don't like the idea of keeping a CPU that doesn't work correctly.]


Do they offer advanced RMAs? I might give that a shot.


----------



## L0nerism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Do they offer advanced RMAs? I might give that a shot.


Not 100% sure on that one. Though, I think I've read a post with someone going that route.


----------



## sisay

Hi,
I managed to turn on the dual rank at 3200 mhz, but memtest86 reports single errors. I increased vddr 1.4, soc 1.2, I slowed down the timing and nothing. Will somehow stabilize the memory?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> Hi,
> I managed to turn on the dual rank at 3200 mhz, but memtest86 reports single errors. I increased vddr 1.4, soc 1.2, I slowed down the timing and nothing. Will somehow stabilize the memory?


if the problem was your IMC that unable to run at such speed with dual rank memories, no.. if the BIOS capped your IMC capability, then probably yes


----------



## komodikkio

Yes sir, I did.
I was affected by the segv bug and rma'd my r-1700
I don't know if there've been an "advanced" treatment, but all worked fine after that.
No more errors on massive compiling jobs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> Not 100% sure on that one. Though, I think I've read a post with someone going that route.


----------



## sbrigo

Hi guys,
can you help me to use my new memory at 3,200 Mhz?

(introduce me a bit to OC UEFI BIOS)

MOBO Asus Prime x370 with latest BIOS
DDR4 FlareX F4-3200C14-8GFX

installed in slot #2 and #4
shoud they work dual channel right?

My attempt to use DOCP failed, I read to try to manually adjust many settings... any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## L0nerism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbrigo*
> 
> Hi guys,
> can you help me to use my new memory at 3,200 Mhz?
> 
> (introduce me a bit to OC UEFI BIOS)
> 
> MOBO Asus Prime x370 with latest BIOS
> DDR4 FlareX F4-3200C14-8GFX
> 
> installed in slot #2 and #4
> shoud they work dual channel right?
> 
> My attempt to use DOCP failed, I read to try to manually adjust many settings... any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Spec wise that seems like a great B-die kit.

I'd start off by setting the SoC voltage to 1.1 and DRAM voltage to 1.35. Under the timings start off looser at say 16-16-16-36-54-1T. tRFC/2/4 set to 560/416/256. ProcODT should do at 53.3 ohms. Geardown and power down modes disabled. If that doesn't work, try the timings I use a few posts back. Way looser, but if you're lucky/the IMC can handle it they should work.

Which CPU do you have btw?


----------



## sbrigo

my CPU is ryzen 1600

I am going to try your settings... let's see


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> Hi,
> I managed to turn on the dual rank at 3200 mhz, but memtest86 reports single errors. I increased vddr 1.4, soc 1.2, I slowed down the timing and nothing. Will somehow stabilize the memory?


use Thaiphoon burner software and upload screen of this.


----------



## makatech

I finally bought Samsung b-die and here are my results running 3466MHz on my 1600X so far:

Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3733mhz-c17-memory-kit-red-cmk16gx4m2b3733c17r

My timings
https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/dxlgwwtpdcupsl.jpg

Aida64 cache & memory benchmark
https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/kazpznvovhphqn.jpg

Cinebench
https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/btqmmioqxmctbrt.jpg

Passmark
https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/xftavurdwhekufo.jpg

TimeSpy CPU score
https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/tghcprvkerluv.jpg

userbenchmark.com
https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/veownxspzcvxl.jpg

Other than this I run the following settings:

CPU & SOC extreme phase control

SoC = 1.11875
DRAM = 1.45
procODT = 60
VTTDDR Voltage = 0.73000

(For 3333 I use
SoC = 1.11875
DRAM = 1.40
procODT = 48)

I really think Samsung b-die is worth the investment for Ryzen system, no single doubt about it. My system feels faster, more reliable and more predictable. I have no sporadic double beeps at all with these memories at coldboot.

Probably I will stick for 3333 for daily usage but it has been fun trying 3466.

I am not good at this at all, I have been copying @tellus82 at sweclockers.com thus all credit to him 

I have Ryzen 1600X (no cpu overclocking), MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Aero OC (also running stock)


----------



## owntecx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I finally bought Samsung b-die and here are my results running 3466MHz on my 1600X so far:
> 
> Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3733mhz-c17-memory-kit-red-cmk16gx4m2b3733c17r
> 
> My timings
> https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/dxlgwwtpdcupsl.jpg
> 
> Aida64 cache & memory benchmark
> https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/kazpznvovhphqn.jpg
> 
> Cinebench
> https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/btqmmioqxmctbrt.jpg
> 
> Passmark
> https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/xftavurdwhekufo.jpg
> 
> TimeSpy CPU score
> https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/tghcprvkerluv.jpg
> 
> userbenchmark.com
> https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/veownxspzcvxl.jpg
> 
> Other than this I run the following settings:
> 
> CPU & SOC extreme phase control
> 
> SoC = 1.11875
> DRAM = 1.45
> procODT = 60
> VTTDDR Voltage = 0.73000
> 
> (For 3333 I use
> SoC = 1.11875
> DRAM = 1.40
> procODT = 48)
> 
> I really think Samsung b-die is worth the investment for Ryzen system, no single doubt about it. My system feels faster, more reliable and more predictable. I have no sporadic double beeps at all with these memories at coldboot.
> 
> Probably I will stick for 3333 for daily usage but it has been fun trying 3466.
> 
> I am not good at this at all, I have been copying @tellus82 at sweclockers.com thus all credit to him
> 
> I have Ryzen 1600X (no cpu overclocking), MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Aero OC (also running stock)


Other than latency, your aida benchmark is all over the place. Im at 3200, and i have Over 900 on l1 cache. 800 on l2 cache, and l3 cache are 400 400 460 give or take. I get those random numbers when i have unstable settings


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owntecx*
> 
> Other than latency, your aida benchmark is all over the place. Im at 3200, and i have Over 900 on l1 cache. 800 on l2 cache, and l3 cache are 400 400 460 give or take. I get those random numbers when i have unstable settings


Do you also have a 1600x?

If you have a 1700 / 1700x or 1800x the caches bandwidth is bigger simply because there are more cores and cache available. His RAM throughput and latency are really good IMO.


----------



## owntecx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Do you also have a 1600x?
> 
> If you have a 1700 / 1700x or 1800x the caches bandwidth is bigger simply because there are more cores and cache available. His RAM throughput and latency are really good IMO.


Yes i have a 1700, but thats not the point. ram output and latency are Ok. But thats not the point. L3 cache, read and write are usually the same, and copy its about 40gb over the last 2. I always get this scores, when ram is not stable. Thats not about having more cores or not. At most it should have been -25% cause -25% cores. I can boot at 3600, and and benchmark it with 65ns latency, 56k ram read blabla. but it isnt stable and it would crash sometime. 3466 i get alot of memory copy erros, had no time to tinker with it. 3333mhz its almost stable again, had no time to tinker with. and 3200 is rock stable. Both 3333 and 3200 gives me about L1 cache 900 near 1 000 when stable. l2 about the same- and l3 its always, and i say, always, 400 400 460, every single time.


----------



## ZeNch

Prime95 stress test more than 13 hours with HWINFO64 and ASUS AI Suite open.

I uninstall asus services in cmd (sc delete "Name-Of-Service")
i delete regedit ASUS service entries ( HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services )
i reinstall asus ai suite

now i have stable OC with Asus software, I could not before.

*I do not know if it works for everyone but they can try it if they want some function of AI SUITE*


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owntecx*
> 
> Other than latency, your aida benchmark is all over the place. Im at 3200, and i have Over 900 on l1 cache. 800 on l2 cache, and l3 cache are 400 400 460 give or take. I get those random numbers when i have unstable settings


;-) thanks for your comment, maybe things went too fast this time

3333 was really stable but perhaps my 3466 settings are not, prime95 blend test should tell

I will try some more settings for 3466, first slightly increasing SoC, perhaps loosen some timings and going back to 3333 if it fails


----------



## sisay

http://imgur.com/pcW1t


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pcW1t


Samsung B-die Dual Rank *3000mhz*
I dont Know if your ram can OC with stable settings but try with this:

ProcODT 80ohm or 96ohm (No, see next posts)
14-14-14-14-34-48 (if dont work try with 16-16-16-16-38-56 *or similar*)
Other timmings in auto
GearDown Disabled
CPB (Coreperformance boost) DISABLED

More voltage soc? More ram voltage?

You need try and test (this can take much time, patience)


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Samsung B-die Dual Rank *3000mhz*
> I dont Know if your ram can OC with stable settings but try with this:
> 
> *ProcODT 80ohm or 96ohm*
> 14-14-14-14-34-48 (if dont work try with 16-16-16-16-38-56 *or similar*)
> Other timmings in auto
> GearDown Disabled
> CPB (Coreperformance boost) DISABLED
> 
> More voltage soc? More ram voltage?
> 
> You need try and test (this can take much time, patience)


"ProcODT 80ohm or 96ohm"

Hmmm, you sure about this? Higher than most recommendations I've heard of.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> "ProcODT 80ohm or 96ohm"
> 
> Hmmm, you sure about this? Higher than most recommendations I've heard of.


*NONONOO !!! im wrong*

This ram dont appear here.. i dont know ProcODT needed.

Dual Rank
B-die (Samsung)
2x8gb

i dont have ram with samsung chip but i use this chart:


My ram is Hynix M-Die SR 2x8gb and use 60ohm
M-Die dont appear in this table but is similar than A-Die (Hynix)

i believe what this ram use 53.3/60 ohm
_(Most 2x8 kits use 53.3 (SR or DR) and mine use 60ohm.)_


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owntecx*
> 
> Yes i have a 1700, but thats not the point. ram output and latency are Ok. But thats not the point. L3 cache, read and write are usually the same, and copy its about 40gb over the last 2. I always get this scores, when ram is not stable. Thats not about having more cores or not. At most it should have been -25% cause -25% cores. I can boot at 3600, and and benchmark it with 65ns latency, 56k ram read blabla. but it isnt stable and it would crash sometime. 3466 i get alot of memory copy erros, had no time to tinker with it. 3333mhz its almost stable again, had no time to tinker with. and 3200 is rock stable. Both 3333 and 3200 gives me about L1 cache 900 near 1 000 when stable. l2 about the same- and l3 its always, and i say, always, 400 400 460, every single time.


Yes, you were right all the time, especially the write value for the L3 Cache was way too low. I failed in Prime95 rather quickly even all my other benchmarks tests succeeded (no error messages anyway). I'm not really good at this but trying to learn. So far I have mostly been copying other peoples settings. ;-)

Right now focusing on my "daily" 3333 setting and it's looking good in prime95 so far. Looser timings now and also DRAM (1.4) and procODT (48), SoC = 1.11875. Now I will try to tighten some timings for 3333.

Before aiming higher again I want control of 3333. My system feel way more predictable than my Hynix memories though, I'm still feeling good about this. ;-) Not one single coldboot issue so far.

For future tests of 3466 I may look a bit at the settings @Johan_G3 were using today even though he has the Crosshair board. I'm aware if I will need to loosen some values there, tCWL being one of them. He has a nice score in Aida64? 
https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17047272

>Hmmm, there is a pretty good chance SoC is the key? My guess is that I need to raise SoC perhaps all the way up to 1.15 like he did or even slighty higher than that.


----------



## kadaz

yo has anyone had any issues with M.2 Drives and this mobo? I've got a corsair mp500 m.2 and I got a bsod today, unbootable boot device. Had to make a bootable usb drive to chkdsk throug it, and it found several bad clusters.

could be the m.2 but it's kinda new so I thought i'd ask


----------



## Ouji

Is the "Can't get to the system after suspended mode" issue common on this BIOS version for our mobo?


----------



## Lo0odak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Just learned on the Swedish forum that sporadic doublebeeps and the extra automatic post at boot doesn't have to mean anything is wrong at all.
> 
> I wish I would have known this earlier................. ;-) ok, I have been suspecting but wasn't sure.
> 
> Reasons being either low boot dram voltage comparing to current DRAM voltage setting in bios which the extra post sequence automatically fixes. Unfortunately the *Asus Prime X370 currently don't have the option to set boot dram voltage which Crosshair have, really annoying. :-(*
> 
> He also believe setting the CAD bus values manually together with other bus values could possibly eliminate doublebeeps at cold beeps. Having to do with the system doing some checks for the Auto values during boot.
> 
> Anyway, sporadic extra doublebeeps at boot doesn't mean anything is wrong as long as the system don't do a memory reset to 2133 or forcing a F1/F2.
> 
> Not sure if this has been obvious to most people here except me?  I hate the sound of the doublebeep though and I may actually unplug the cables for the internal speakers.
> 
> I noticed getting _sporadic_ doublebeeps during boot for my Corsair SK Hynix memories with speeds higher than 2800MHz but it could also having to do when using DRAM voltage higher than 1.35.
> 
> Perhaps I will cancel my Samsung b-die order ;-) hmmm


I have same symptoms at 2933mhz Corsair LPX 3000 CL15(red one)2x8gb i've managed to get it to "work" at 1.45v but sometimes I'm getting double beeps and after that everything is fine,memory stays at 2933mhz with 16-18-18-18-33 timings for now i will stay at this speed amd settings until they fix bios(maybe) for this memory kits.


----------



## crakej

I was reading this guide again as it's often updated with new info, and had a read about LLC - but on the CH6 - Check out the LLC section here (Scroll down a bit to find section on LLC by Stilt and Raja)

After the conclusions we've come to here - it's a bit scary - though I'm still happy as they don't seem to mention that VDDR_CPU is what's being provided by the VRM and SVI2 is what's being received on the CPU. If we're to believe what's being said here, then we're quite possibly risking the lifetime of our CPUs, if we believe that the limit of VDDR_CPU has to be 1.425v.

Anyway, as things have changed in the recent bios re: VID power, I decided to test LLC again and see if I could get away with less, but I can't - needing LLC5 to maintain power @ SVI2. What do you think @Lermite, @SaccoSVD?

Another thing I found while reading was how the Stilts' ram settings are included as presets in the CH6 bios now. What a shame the Prime Pro doesn't have someone so closely connected with ASUS that actually gets things done!


----------



## Nemesis158

Yall talking about beeps at power on when dealing with ram issues. My motherboard didn't come with a speaker







does this make it easier to figure out what you need to change?

Anyways i got my second stick of ram, so now i am running 2 sticks of G.skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16S-16GVK (i assume this should be the same as kit F4-3200C16D-32GVK)
I never got to 3200mhz on one stick, but was running mostly stable at 3066mhz. After i put the second stick in it posted/loaded windows at the timings i had set but BSOD within a few minutes.
I ended up having to drop back to 2933mhz to get anything resembling stability.

This ram is Hynix M-Die 3200mhz timings: 16-18-18-38-56
The timings i am currently using for 2933 are calculated directly off of the timings provided for 3200mhz, and everything is running smoother than it was when i was at 3066 on the single stick.

Trouble i am having with 3066/3200mhz is, i can post and boot at timings tighter than the rated timings, but get BSODs. If i try to set the timings exactly where they are suppose to be, no POST.
the last time i tried 3066 was with soc 1.175v and dimm 1.37v. i am currently running 2933mhz with soc 1.16 (could probably lower this) and dimm 1.35.
Ive tried various options for procODT when i was trying to get 3066/3200 and none of them seemed to make a difference, but its hard to test them all when i have to reset cmos manually every time it fails (board only auto resets if i leave SOC low intentionally)

e.g. if i only set the main timings for 3200mhz, and reduce tFAW to 35 from 39, the board will post with the rest of the timings auto'd. this only works if i reduce tFAW because the board is holding the RFC timing to 312. but it will BSOD in windows quite quickly.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Yall talking about beeps at power on when dealing with ram issues. My motherboard didn't come with a speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this make it easier to figure out what you need to change?


This cheap speaker does perfectly its job: http://www.dx.com/p/jiahui-motherboard-mainboard-diagnostic-internal-speaker-beep-code-buzzer-for-pc-black-311781
I must connected to the suitable connector on your board.

They, you'll hear a short beep with the boot goes fine, or three longer beeps when it fails because the RAM.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lo0odak*
> 
> I have same symptoms at 2933mhz Corsair LPX 3000 CL15(red one)2x8gb i've managed to get it to "work" at 1.45v but sometimes I'm getting double beeps and after that everything is fine,memory stays at 2933mhz with 16-18-18-18-33 timings for now i will stay at this speed amd settings until they fix bios(maybe) for this memory kits.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I was reading this guide again as it's often updated with new info, and had a read about LLC - but on the CH6 - Check out the LLC section here (Scroll down a bit to find section on LLC by Stilt and Raja)
> 
> After the conclusions we've come to here - it's a bit scary - though I'm still happy as they don't seem to mention that VDDR_CPU is what's being provided by the VRM and SVI2 is what's being received on the CPU. If we're to believe what's being said here, then we're quite possibly risking the lifetime of our CPUs, if we believe that the limit of VDDR_CPU has to be 1.425v.
> 
> Anyway, as things have changed in the recent bios re: VID power, I decided to test LLC again and see if I could get away with less, but I can't - needing LLC5 to maintain power @ SVI2. What do you think @Lermite, @SaccoSVD?
> 
> Another thing I found while reading was how the Stilts' ram settings are included as presets in the CH6 bios now. What a shame the Prime Pro doesn't have someone so closely connected with ASUS that actually gets things done!


Stilts is running 3333 with 1.35V DRAM or I misunderstand this?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I was reading this guide again as it's often updated with new info, and had a read about LLC - but on the CH6 - Check out the LLC section here (Scroll down a bit to find section on LLC by Stilt and Raja)
> 
> After the conclusions we've come to here - it's a bit scary - though I'm still happy as they don't seem to mention that VDDR_CPU is what's being provided by the VRM and SVI2 is what's being received on the CPU. If we're to believe what's being said here, then we're quite possibly risking the lifetime of our CPUs, if we believe that the limit of VDDR_CPU has to be 1.425v.
> 
> Anyway, as things have changed in the recent bios re: VID power, I decided to test LLC again and see if I could get away with less, but I can't - needing LLC5 to maintain power @ SVI2. What do you think @Lermite, @SaccoSVD?
> 
> Another thing I found while reading was how the Stilts' ram settings are included as presets in the CH6 bios now. What a shame the Prime Pro doesn't have someone so closely connected with ASUS that actually gets things done!


You mean specifically this?
Quote:


> With an LLC of 5, if VID is set to 1.40V in UEFI (manual), you'll see load voltages in the ballpark of 1.45V. When releasing the load, the voltage will momentarily peak around 1.47V, before it returns to idle state. The overshoot duration is sub 50uS, but the CPU frequently sees 50~70mv more than what you've set. With "Voffset removed" the VRM has to substantially ramp the voltage when the load hits (will vary somewhat depending upon current), which puts more strain on the FETs. It's just more strenuous on the system to have to ramp voltage by ~50mv while dealing with a transient. How that may impact things down the road is always up in the air. You're playing with percentages/potential for failure, and what that means to you. Whether or not it will happen is difficult to quantify.


I wasn't aware of it. So, there is a peak after all.

I stayed at LLC4 since I never got definitive answer that LLC5 was safe.

I don't really care about my voltage at idle anyway, is the voltage at load that counts to me...so basically I could run at LLC2 or 3 and set the vcore real high as long as my load vdroop is around 1.406 (the required at 4.05Ghz)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Stilts is running 3333 with 1.35V DRAM or I misunderstand this?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558


Yes, that's fine - I was referring to CPU voltage which can be measured at VDDR_CPU on the motherboard, or CPU_SVI2 internal to the CPU itself.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> You mean specifically this?
> I wasn't aware of it. So, there is a peak after all.
> 
> I stayed at LLC4 since I never got definitive answer that LLC5 was safe.
> 
> I don't really care about my voltage at idle anyway, is the voltage at load that counts to me...so basically I could run at LLC2 or 3 and set the vcore real high as long as my load vdroop is around 1.406 (the required at 4.05Ghz)


They didn't refer to any proof about a peak, I think it was assumed (impression I got, anyway), and they had the equipment to see it. Also, they are referring to a different board so have to take with at least a pinch of salt.

Also, CH6 users can enter the VID they want - we can't do that. They are suggesting setting VID at 1.40 (which I'd never do!) and then you might have spike up to 70mv - by the time that extra 70mv reaches SVI2 I don't think it will be a problem, especially as it's so short.

I agree with you about voltage at idle/load - + I have NEVER seen any evidence of a possible spike so not too worried.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Also, they are referring to a different board so have to take with at least a pinch of salt.


A small pinch I guess







but I agree, is not the same board.
Quote:


> especially as it's so short.


Those peaks are always that short, hence is a "peak"....they can still fry your chip.
Quote:


> I have NEVER seen any evidence of a possible spike so not too worried.


Not on this board. But that report from Raja was clearly showing a peak.

I believe all boards (from the past and present) peak at LLC4 and LLC5....I assume at LLC4 the peak is not as bad, just that.

That said, I had my last Intel rig at LLC5 all the time, it was a rather lousy board compared to today's standards (no heatsink on the MOSFETS) and it never died.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> This cheap speaker does perfectly its job: http://www.dx.com/p/jiahui-motherboard-mainboard-diagnostic-internal-speaker-beep-code-buzzer-for-pc-black-311781
> I must connected to the suitable connector on your board.
> 
> They, you'll hear a short beep with the boot goes fine, or three longer beeps when it fails because the RAM.


So basically its nothing but useless and annoying. The board either POSTs, or it doesnt. i dont need a beep to tell me that.
Look guys, i just want to know if anyone has any suggestions on what i should try or if i just need to wait for the next version of AGESA to improve memory compatibility or if i should wait for a sale on some ram that is samsung b-die (and still fits under my heatsink) and sell this stuff.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Yes, that's fine - I was referring to CPU voltage which can be measured at VDDR_CPU on the motherboard, or CPU_SVI2 internal to the CPU itself.


I'm impressed running 3333Mhz with dram only at 1.35, is this really possible on our board?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20640#post_26178558


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> A small pinch I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I agree, is not the same board.
> Those peaks are always that short, hence is a "peak"....they can still fry your chip.
> Not on this board. But that report from Raja was clearly showing a peak.
> 
> I believe all boards (from the past and present) peak at LLC4 and LLC5....I assume at LLC4 the peak is not as bad, just that.
> 
> That said, I had my last Intel rig at LLC5 all the time, it was a rather lousy board compared to today's standards (no heatsink on the MOSFETS) and it never died.


I used to run my FX6350 @ LLC 4 or 5 - had that for a long time....not turned it on in ages, poor thing - might use it for my server now and retire my Athlon X2.......damn good chip!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> So basically its nothing but useless and annoying. The board either POSTs, or it doesnt. i dont need a beep to tell me that.


Off course, anybody should survive without such a speaker.

It's useful though because wrong settings can prevent the board to boot.
The short beep is a confirmation that the boot is going on, instead of a black screen crash (soft brick), because a successful boot is pretty long anyway.

And when the boot fails with beeps, knowing what causes the issue help us to correct it.
By example, it's no use to modify the RAM settings if the boot fails because something else.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Yall talking about beeps at power on when dealing with ram issues. My motherboard didn't come with a speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this make it easier to figure out what you need to change?


Normally a speaker would either come with (or be part of) the computer case. It can come in handy for figuring out why a computer fails the POST, for motherboards like this one without an indicator, but it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## thigobr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I'm impressed running 3333Mhz with dram only at 1.35, is this really possible on our board?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20640#post_26178558


I don't think so... At least my B-DIE requires at least 1.410V for stable 3333MHz and I still didn't find stability for 3466MHz (tested until 1.430V). Tested two different R7 1700 stock or overlocked I can achieve same results. It's weird that loosening timings will do nothing for stability...


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> I don't think so... At least my B-DIE requires at least 1.410V for stable 3333MHz and I still didn't find stability for 3466MHz (tested until 1.430V). Tested two different R7 1700 stock or overlocked I can achieve same results. It's weird that loosening timings will do nothing for stability...


The step for me from 3200 to 3333 (and 3466) is huge regarding voltage etc but I have not had these b-die memories for long. Not sure about the optimal 3333 setting for me yet, I need more time for testing.

My system feels nice though with 3200MHz keeping dram voltage to 1.35, most settings at auto except from timings and SoC slightly higher than 1.1.

Perhaps the b-die memories are easier for the system to boot comparing to hynix? I am having no double beep at coldboot with my b-die memories (on 3200, 3333, 3466) at all and I'm not sure how important the procODT setting is right now, currently at auto for 3200.

Hmmm, it's not possible disabling BankGroupSwap with current bios, right?

It's really really important testing for stability after changing memory settings. Mostly using Prime95 right now, several times my system have felt great, passing various benchmark tests but Prime95 still managing to catch something, super frustrating but it proves testing with prime or similar is necessary for verifying stability. Hopefully prime95 is trustable for Ryzen and higher memory speeds giving correct test results otherwise I would like to know. Testing with prime makes memory configuration very time consuming though but it seems to be necessary. :-(

Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R

Current timings for 3200 (looking fine in prime)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Current timings for 3200 (looking fine in prime)


You tRC looks too tight.
It should be at least equal to tRP + tRAS = 45

And Prime95 is far from being the most efficient test of the RAM stability.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> You tRC looks too tight.
> It should be at least equal to tRP + tRAS = 45
> 
> And Prime95 is far from being the most efficient test of the RAM stability.


Thanks, I will adjust 

Only thing I know is that several times when my system looks perfectly fine, passing various benchmarks etc Prime95 have managed to catch an error anyway (at least when trying 3333 and 3466).

What do you recommend for memtesting, hci memtest is better?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> What do you recommend for memtesting, hci memtest is better?


Yes, HCI Memtest is much more efficient to test the RAM.
You need as many instances as the logical cores, and setting the tested size to cover about 90% of your available RAM.


----------



## Vaselkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> A small pinch I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I agree, is not the same board.
> Those peaks are always that short, hence is a "peak"....they can still fry your chip.
> Not on this board. But that report from Raja was clearly showing a peak.
> 
> I believe all boards (from the past and present) peak at LLC4 and LLC5....I assume at LLC4 the peak is not as bad, just that.
> 
> That said, I had my last Intel rig at LLC5 all the time, it was a rather lousy board compared to today's standards (no heatsink on the MOSFETS) and it never died.


I had my 1600x @ 4.025 GHz on LLC4 offset +.00625 (1.387v idle, 1.369 load), was running hwinfo all day and at the end of the day I saw that my max voltage (SVI2 TFN) peaked at 1.5v! Maybe it was just one time thing but I don't want use it anymore after that..

So I tried LLC5, same offset 1.387v all times. And I never saw SVI2 TFN more than 1.387v. But then VDDCR CPU were peaking at 1.5v quite often.

Now I am trying LLC3, LLC1 and LLC2 has way too much vdroop to get cpu stable at load.

_*Also do you guys get too COLD BOOT voltage increase bug on this board? With all LLC except LLC5 on cold boot I get +.00625v more than I were getting after I set it up. It doesn't change value in bios, just adds voltage on cold boot. If I go to bios and F10 then its back to normal.*_


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, HCI Memtest is much more efficient to test the RAM.
> You need as many instances as the logical cores, and setting the tested size to cover about 90% of your available RAM.


I assume prime95 is a better test for the whole system but hci memtest focusing on the memories.

For sure don't mind running hci memtest instead of prime95 since it's not generating the same amount of heat and cpu load, more system friendly.


----------



## makatech

*About Samsung b-die, memory speeds and our Asus Prime X370 board.*

Running 3200 stable right now, I thought I had 3333 stable too but turned out not be after some prime95 tests.

Before trying too much on 3333 (and 3466) on Asus Prime X370 I would like to know if it is worth the effort with the current bios or if I simply should relax and wait?

Question: We have people here on the forum with Prime x370 running 3333 and/or 3466 stable?

If you are then I am really, really curious about your timings and also values on SoC, DRAM, vtt_ddr, procODT and possibly other you are running manual settings on.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> UEFI 9920 on C6H has some differing 3466MHz and 3600MHz presets by The Stilt. Perhaps give these a whirl. I'm using ProcODT: 60 ohms, SOC: 1.05V, VDIMM: 1.375V.
> 
> Passed ~5.6hrs on 3466MHz.


Hmmm, are you running 3333 and 3466mhz stable on the Asus Prime X370 board?

Not really sure how to interpret your post. I know about the stilt but he is using the Crosshair board.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Before trying too much on 3333 (and 3466) on Asus Prime X370 I would like to know if it is worth the effort with the current bios or if I simply should relax and wait?


I did not manage yet to stabilize my B-Die Samsung at 3333 but I made is stable enough for a benchmark:

*3200 MHz:*









*3300 MHz:*


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I did not manage yet to stabilize my B-Die Samsung at 3333 but I made is stable enough for a benchmark:


Ok, thanks 

Yeah, I managed that too both for 3333 and 3466, running cb, timespy, userbenchmark, passmark, aida64. I assume it's not totally comparable though since I have a 1600X and you a 1700, of course you get better performance in Aida64.

Thought I had 3333 stable but prime95 proved me wrong after 15 minutes, I went back to 3200.

Before trying 3333 (or 3466) again it would be nice to know if it is possible on our board with current bios. ;-)

Would really appreciate if you could give me the timings, SoC, procODT and RAM setting for your 3200 setup.


----------



## makatech

Ok, interesting...

I have heard 3333 and 3466 memory speeds working in BIOS 0810 but not in latest bios?

Reverting back to BIOS 0810 could actually be the solution here?


----------



## naz2

isn't the memory controller integrated into the cpu? what effect does the motherboard have


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Ok, interesting...
> 
> I have heard 3333 and 3466 memory speeds working in BIOS 0810 but not in latest bios?
> 
> Reverting back to BIOS 0810 could actually be the solution here?


I can make my ram stable at 3200 and almost stable at 3333 only thanks to the modded bios by Reous because it provides several useful settings to stabilize the RAM:
- VDDP
- CLDO_VDDP
- BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt

By the way, I found out my DRAM voltage need to be raised to 1,37 V for the RAM to get stable, whereas 1,35 V was enough with older bios.
More curiously, the right value of CLDO_VDDP is not the same too. It was 943 mV but it's about 925 mV now ("about" because I'm still searching the exact right value).


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I can make my ram stable at 3200 and almost stable at 3333 only thanks to the modded bios by Reous because it provides several useful settings to stabilize the RAM:
> - VDDP
> - CLDO_VDDP
> - BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt
> 
> By the way, I found out my DRAM voltage need to be raised to 1,37 V for the RAM to get stable, whereas 1,35 V was enough with older bios.
> More curiously, the right value of CLDO_VDDP is not the same too. It was 943 mV but it's about 925 mV now ("about" because I'm still searching the exact right value).


Interesting and BIOS 0810 didn't work better?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Interesting and BIOS 0810 didn't work better?


Apart the 1,37V my RAM requires now, both bios looks the same about the RAM.
The benefit of the 0810 is its official version include almost all the unlocked setting (that was locked again in 0812 and will probably keep locked forever).

But the modded bios is easy to install and it's as reliable as the official one.


----------



## crakej

I've never been able to get 3466 to boot on our board. Ever, on any bios









3333 is close, but not quite there yet.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've never been able to get 3466 to boot on our board. Ever, on any bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333 is close, but not quite there yet.


Same here.

I've never managed to boot at 3466, neither at 3600 off course.

I can boot at 3333 with proper settings, but I didn't manage yet to make it stable at this frequency. I still have some hope though but playing with CLDO_VDDP takes an insane time.

3200 is perfectly stable with the right settings.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I've never managed to boot at 3466, neither at 3600 off course.
> 
> I can boot at 3333 with proper settings, but I didn't manage yet to make it stable at this frequency. I still have some hope though but playing with CLDO_VDDP takes an insane time.
> 
> 3200 is perfectly stable with the right settings.


Wonder why this is - I have b-die too. - I think it must be differences i how the chips are used and the circuit traces of each design implementation. My b-die is binned to work at tRFC of 350ms, but i get better results overclocking tRFC to 160 or 190ms (at 3200, 3333 any way)

I don't get why mine wont boot higher than 3333???? Grrrr:


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Wonder why this is - I have b-die too. - I think it must be differences i how the chips are used and the circuit traces of each design implementation. My b-die is binned to work at tRFC of 350ms, but i get better results overclocking tRFC to 160 or 190ms (at 3200, 3333 any way)
> 
> I don't get why mine wont boot higher than 3333???? Grrrr


I think my own RAM don't boot higher than 3333 because of the too weak IMCs of my 1700 to handle a higher RAM frequency.

But perhaps our motherboard just lacks some useful setting such DRAM Boot Voltage. In that case, we could probably boot at 3466 with the C6H.


----------



## sakae48

1.37v for 3333 looks good on me. i use 1.42v for 3466 CL16 1T. my new 1700X allows me to have more than 3200 now


----------



## weyburn

been so long since we've gotten a new bios, im having withdrawals. need... better...bios....


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> *About Samsung b-die, memory speeds and our Asus Prime X370 board.*
> 
> Running 3200 stable right now, I thought I had 3333 stable too but turned out not be after some prime95 tests.
> 
> Before trying too much on 3333 (and 3466) on Asus Prime X370 I would like to know if it is worth the effort with the current bios or if I simply should relax and wait?
> 
> Question: We have people here on the forum with Prime x370 running 3333 and/or 3466 stable?
> 
> If you are then I am really, really curious about your timings and also values on SoC, DRAM, vtt_ddr, procODT and possibly other you are running manual settings on.


Yes, I have been running the Stilt's Fast 3333 memory settings for a couple of weeks now. Literally just set DOCP and then copied the main timings from his post. I have the G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ memory kit on my Prime X370 and a 1700X cpu. SoC is +0.01250V offset and LLC3. CPU is +0.01250V offset and LLC4. Vtt_ddr is Auto. ProcODT is Auto. Power phase control is Extreme for both CPU and SoC. SVI2 TFN for CPU is 1.344 or 1.350V. SVI2 TFN for SoC is 1.106V. Both readings under constant 24/7 BOINC distributed computing load primarily running SETI project.
[Edit] Forgot to mention Vdimm = 1.38V


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ok...here we go....

Since you guys did a great job understanding how RAM in ryzen works, here are my numbers.

Please tell me what would you do to improve what I have? (if possible)...and I mean trying to run it at 3200mhz. (not just tightening these values)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ph42oN

I think i got good deal on this prime board(99€), and i ordered Flare X 3200mhz cl14 ram kit. Now i need cpu, i think i will get ryzen 5 1600, but i have to wait for next month to buy it.

Can i expect any higher overclock with custom loop than air cooling?


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 1.37v for 3333 looks good on me. i use 1.42v for 3466 CL16 1T. my new 1700X allows me to have more than 3200 now


You are running 3333 and 3466 on the Asus Prime X370 board?


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, I have been running the Stilt's Fast 3333 memory settings for a couple of weeks now. Literally just set DOCP and then copied the main timings from his post. I have the G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ memory kit on my Prime X370 and a 1700X cpu. SoC is +0.01250V offset and LLC3. CPU is +0.01250V offset and LLC4. Vtt_ddr is Auto. ProcODT is Auto. Power phase control is Extreme for both CPU and SoC. SVI2 TFN for CPU is 1.344 or 1.350V. SVI2 TFN for SoC is 1.106V. Both readings under constant 24/7 BOINC distributed computing load primarily running SETI project.
> [Edit] Forgot to mention Vdimm = 1.38V


Really interesting, will do some testing using your values and settings when I have the time.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, I have been running the Stilt's Fast 3333 memory settings for a couple of weeks now. Literally just set DOCP and then copied the main timings from his post. I have the G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ memory kit on my Prime X370 and a 1700X cpu. SoC is +0.01250V offset and LLC3. CPU is +0.01250V offset and LLC4. Vtt_ddr is Auto. ProcODT is Auto. Power phase control is Extreme for both CPU and SoC. SVI2 TFN for CPU is 1.344 or 1.350V. SVI2 TFN for SoC is 1.106V. Both readings under constant 24/7 BOINC distributed computing load primarily running SETI project.
> [Edit] Forgot to mention Vdimm = 1.38V


Could you share your Thaiphoon data for your XMP profile please? I have 4266CL19 which should have same timings by look of it.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> been so long since we've gotten a new bios, im having withdrawals. need... better...bios....


Bump









Me too. Need... new... bios..... now!


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Could you share your Thaiphoon data for your XMP profile please? I have 4266CL19 which should have same timings by look of it.


Sure.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Need... new... bios..... now!


Well, what about the settings Asus removed after the BIOS 0810, will they be back????

Now I have heard at the Swedish forum somebody managing to run at 3333 (and 3466 I think) on BIOS 0810 but not on the two latest bios updates after Asus removing settings.

I find it extremely confusing that nobody seem to know why Asus actually did this and the plans? These settings were meant for the Crosshair board only (oops) or what?

Will see what kind of contact information I will be able to find.

It's a joke if we have to go back to version BIOS 0810 or install this modded bios mentioned here to able to run memory stable at higher speeds than 3200?

It's not one chance I would buy or recommend this board again if not Asus doing some good things with the next bios.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Sure.


Interesting, also I see some really high values on tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL, believe I have had 2 at these.


----------



## Keith Myers

I played with the BGSa setting for the one release prior to 0902 and it didn't do anything for me. So losing the AMD CBS settings in 0902 wasn't any loss for me. I'm at 3.9 Ghz for now but I just went to a custom loop 360mm rad last week so now have the itch to try for 3.95.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Interesting, also I see some really high values on tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL, believe I have had 2 at these.


As I said, just copied the main settings from Stilts Fast 3333 Mhz page. I get 65ns latency in SIV testing and decent 11,600 MB/sec memory transfer speed in SIV. So I just let the default setting for the other parameters just lie.
[Edit] Should state better. Just changed the first 6 timings on Stilt's page plus 1T and tFAW and tRFC.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> As I said, just copied the main settings from Stilts Fast 3333 Mhz page. I get 65ns latency in SIV testing and decent 11,600 MB/sec memory transfer speed in SIV. So I just let the default setting for the other parameters just lie.
> [Edit] Should state better. Just changed the first 6 timings on Stilt's page plus 1T and tFAW and tRFC.


Many thanks, I get it know, it is worth trying for sure, leaving everything to auto except manually enter these values and see what happens.  I may not have time to do it until Wednesday though.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> As I said, just copied the main settings from Stilts Fast 3333 Mhz page. I get 65ns latency in SIV testing and decent 11,600 MB/sec memory transfer speed in SIV. So I just let the default setting for the other parameters just lie.
> [Edit] Should state better. Just changed the first 6 timings on Stilt's page plus 1T and tFAW and tRFC.


Thanks for the info. Our ram is identical part no. Can I be a pain and ask to see the XMP settings at the bottom of the Thaiphoon Report - in ns.

Will try using the settings the way you have and see what happens, but can't see why it wouldn't work like yours...


----------



## owntecx

Hi, im having this issue. my rx vega randomly reset is settings cause of system failure. Well pc didnt crash. it happens when starting windows. The shutdown before went all ok. But sometimes the pc things shutdowns are (eventviewer kernel-power id 41). Any one gettings this random on eventviewer?


----------



## bardacuda

Wrong thread.


----------



## owntecx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Wrong thread.


I have a prime x370 pro, should had mentioned that, and i think thats the board thats insuing this kernel power errors


----------



## bardacuda

It's possible, but it could also be a faulty or insufficient power supply or a bad connection.

It can help others to help you troubleshoot if you fill out your system specs in your profile.


----------



## crakej

While testing 3333 today - I noted something that has happened before - when timing is set CL15,15,15,15, machine does not reboot successfully - it never gets to beep (at all) and I just get blank screen. I have to power cycle (switch off psu) twice to get it to boot in safe mode. I have geardown disabled and other odd values for CL like 17 or 19 work fine. Is this a known bug? CL15 works at 2133MTs


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> While testing 3333 today - I noted something that has happened before - when timing is set CL15,15,15,15, machine does not reboot successfully - it never gets to beep (at all) and I just get blank screen. I have to power cycle (switch off psu) twice to get it to boot in safe mode. I have geardown disabled and other odd values for CL like 17 or 19 work fine. Is this a known bug? CL15 works at 2133MTs


My ram can use cl15 with 2133 but in 3200 i need to set 16-18-18-18-36-56... with less doesnt have stability (with same or more voltage in ram or soc)
With more speed you need to set more CL (normaly)


----------



## Ouji

If I didn't misunderstand, I can only control two chassis fans in this mobo?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> If I didn't misunderstand, I can only control two chassis fans in this mobo?


You can put more than one fan on each header, and there are other headers that can be used for fans if needed.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> If I didn't misunderstand, I can only control two chassis fans in this mobo?


2 Chassis fans/ cpu fan (with optional cpu fan)/ Pump header and AIO cooler (you can use fans here)

but opt_cpu depends to cpu_fan and pump_header depend to AIO header


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Our ram is identical part no. Can I be a pain and ask to see the XMP settings at the bottom of the Thaiphoon Report - in ns.
> 
> Will try using the settings the way you have and see what happens, but can't see why it wouldn't work like yours...


Yes, you were a pain ... LOL. You are going to have to help me out. I spent a good ten minutes looking around Thaiphoon Burner trying to figure out where you configure the XMP profile to show ns instead of clocks. Does that only work in the paid version? If that works with the demo version, could you tell me the explicit steps to get what you need?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Many thanks, I get it know, it is worth trying for sure, leaving everything to auto except manually enter these values and see what happens.  I may not have time to do it until Wednesday though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> While testing 3333 today - I noted something that has happened before - when timing is set CL15,15,15,15, machine does not reboot successfully - it never gets to beep (at all) and I just get blank screen. I have to power cycle (switch off psu) twice to get it to boot in safe mode. I have geardown disabled and other odd values for CL like 17 or 19 work fine. Is this a known bug? CL15 works at 2133MTs


Hmm, odd first timing is supposed to work with Geardown disabled. That's the first time I've read of a specific failure at CL15. I'm curious, what does your 4266 CL19 report as its base JEDEC CL? My 3600 actually reports as base CL15 even though G. Skill rated it at 16-16-16-36 at XMP 2.0 profile


----------



## bardacuda

@Keith Myers

After you read the SPD info, just click the 'Editor' button, then go Profile > Import from XMP

@crakej

I can't use CL 15 either at 2933. Don't think it worked at 2800 either. I have geardown disabled. I thought I remembered reading something a few months ago about odd CL not working at any speed above 2400 (or was it 2666?). That was for any motherboard, not just this one.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 2 Chassis fans/ cpu fan (with optional cpu fan)/ Pump header and AIO cooler (you can use fans here)
> 
> but opt_cpu depends to cpu_fan and pump_header depend to AIO header


Yes, that appears the case. I just put in a custom loop and hooked up the radiator fans to W_Pump header and then discovered you can't control them other than basically. I switched the fans over the AIO header to get better control of the fan/temp curves. I gathered the 3A W_Pump header is supposed to only power up a pump and run at full voltage all the time. Not very useful. Thankfully the 1A AIO header was sufficient to handle the 3 120mm fans on the radiator with plenty of capacity to spare.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @Keith Myers
> 
> After you read the SPD info, just click the 'Editor' button, then go Profile > Import from XMP
> 
> @crakej
> 
> I can't use CL 15 either at 2933. Don't think it worked at 2800 either. I have geardown disabled. I thought I remembered reading something a few months ago about odd CL not working at any speed above 2400 (or was it 2666?). That was for any motherboard, not just this one.


Thanks Bardacuda.


----------



## Ouji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 2 Chassis fans/ cpu fan (with optional cpu fan)/ Pump header and AIO cooler (you can use fans here)
> 
> but opt_cpu depends to cpu_fan and pump_header depend to AIO header


But can I use opt_fan and both of the pump and aio for the chassis and I'll be fine? I won't be using a dual fan cpu cooler, so I'd only need cpu_fan


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> But can I use opt_fan and both of the pump and aio for the chassis and I'll be fine? I won't be using a dual fan cpu cooler, so I'd only need cpu_fan


All fan or AIO/W_pump headers can be used for fans. All headers have a 1A rating except for W_Pump header which has a 3A rating. See the manual.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> But can I use opt_fan and both of the pump and aio for the chassis and I'll be fine? I won't be using a dual fan cpu cooler, so I'd only need cpu_fan


Yes but his speed depend to your cpu fan setting... i recommend use splitters (with similar coolers)


----------



## Ouji

Even though I passed 1100% on the HCI Memtest, sometimes my computer won't post after a restart or a coldboot. What could it be? It happens in stock or overclocked.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> *NONONOO !!! im wrong*
> 
> This ram dont appear here.. i dont know ProcODT needed.
> 
> Dual Rank
> B-die (Samsung)
> 2x8gb
> 
> i dont have ram with samsung chip but i use this chart:
> 
> 
> My ram is Hynix M-Die SR 2x8gb and use 60ohm
> M-Die dont appear in this table but is similar than A-Die (Hynix)
> 
> i believe what this ram use 53.3/60 ohm
> _(Most 2x8 kits use 53.3 (SR or DR) and mine use 60ohm.)_


I wonder if I should try 80 for my 2x16 B-Die. I just recently reinstalled windows though since it got so borked from memory errors









I should probably take a disk image before I mess with things.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I wonder if I should try 80 for my 2x16 B-Die. I just recently reinstalled windows though since it got so borked from memory errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably take a disk image before I mess with things.


you dont need windows to try this, use memtest86 and reboot, shutdown and power on your pc various times.
later you use hci or other test (with this way you dont damage windows for reboots with bad settings)

in your place i use 53.3 or 60 first


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> you dont need windows to try this, use memtest86 and reboot, shutdown and power on your pc various times.
> later you use hci or other test (with this way you dont damage windows for reboots with bad settings)


I agree, I shouldn't need windows, but I could never get memtest86 to boot on my flashdrive on my board. I could boot from other flashdrives, but not the one loaded with memtest. Unless you know of a sure-fire utility you've used to make a bootable stick. I got my copy off: https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> in your place i use 53.3 or 60 first


I only brought up trying 80 because I've tried everything up until that with no success. Or rather only 60 boots, everything else won't POST.


----------



## bardacuda

Try Rufus.

https://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> While testing 3333 today - I noted something that has happened before - when timing is set CL15,15,15,15, machine does not reboot successfully - it never gets to beep (at all) and I just get blank screen. I have to power cycle (switch off psu) twice to get it to boot in safe mode. I have geardown disabled and other odd values for CL like 17 or 19 work fine. Is this a known bug? CL15 works at 2133MTs


I'm very curious in how your 3333 tests are going, please keep us updated.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> As I said, just copied the main settings from Stilts Fast 3333 Mhz page. I get 65ns latency in SIV testing and decent 11,600 MB/sec memory transfer speed in SIV. So I just let the default setting for the other parameters just lie.
> [Edit] Should state better. Just changed the first 6 timings on Stilt's page plus 1T and tFAW and tRFC.


You are running latest official bios 0902, right?


----------



## Xuper

Is there any app except AI Suite 3? I need to control all of my Fans.this Asus app mess up.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Is there any app except AI Suite 3? I need to control all of my Fans.this Asus app mess up.


i need it but i dont know :c

i test asus suite stability this week.
13 hours open with prime and hwinfo
one random black screen (asus suite open)
now i test if i have stability with asus suite installed but closed (FanXpert works thereby)

i need more days for test.

Speedfan software dont work in our motherboard :c

Alternative: Bios settings (not bad really but fanxpert allow me to 5% less in one cooler, this is 100rpm and i feel noise difference)


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, I have been running the Stilt's Fast 3333 memory settings for a couple of weeks now. Literally just set DOCP and then copied the main timings from his post. I have the G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ memory kit on my Prime X370 and a 1700X cpu. SoC is +0.01250V offset and LLC3. CPU is +0.01250V offset and LLC4. Vtt_ddr is Auto. ProcODT is Auto. Power phase control is Extreme for both CPU and SoC. SVI2 TFN for CPU is 1.344 or 1.350V. SVI2 TFN for SoC is 1.106V. Both readings under constant 24/7 BOINC distributed computing load primarily running SETI project.
> [Edit] Forgot to mention Vdimm = 1.38V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Sure.


Looking at your timings I believe you have been using some of Stilt's *safe* 3333 settings though, not his fast?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> You are running latest official bios 0902, right?


Yes


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Looking at your timings I believe you have been using some of Stilt's *safe* 3333 settings though, not his fast?


Yes, you are correct. I mislabeled the settings. Using his HQ NOT UHQ settings to match my 3600-CL16 kit.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, you are correct. I mislabeled the settings. Using his HQ NOT UHQ settings to match my 3600-CL16 kit.


Would appreciate if you could try running Prime95 blend test for 10-15 minutes using your settings?
https://www.mersenne.org/download/


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Would appreciate if you could try running Prime95 blend test for 10-15 minutes using your settings?
> https://www.mersenne.org/download/


Already have, many times. Prime95 and OCCT AVX Linpack are my two stability testing programs. Prime one of course is running BOINC non-stop for weeks. Have run Prime95 for over an hour and the same for OCCT AVX Linpack. Prime95 is great at verifying the math computations accuracy of the system. That is important with SETI to make sure I catch and report all signals accurately. OCCT most closely matches the actual workload of SETI because I use AVX path applications. OCCT is more brutal at 90% coverage than SETI. I am pulling 165W package power with OCCT and only 125-135W package power normally with SETI.These "Safe" 3333 settings have been safe for me.
[Edit] Addendum: GSAT for 1 hour is my first test for memory stability with no errors. I then move on to Prime95 for at least an hour. If no errors, I move onto OCCT AVX Linpack for an hour.


----------



## Ouji

What are the names of the VRM temperature sensors in our board?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think is those called "Motherboard" but they're far from accurate.

VMR ran better (heat more spread across all chips) if the power phase is set to extreme on the CPU and SOC

I've measured the temps from behind the board with my infrared gun and it was around 95c at load and 40c at idle. The section where the CPU and SOC converged was the hottest, specially on the CPU side of the VRM and much colder on the extreme sides on each row.

Those temps are ok, as mosfets can run much hotter (150c)

Measured at LLC4 and LLC5 and auto I believe and I didn't see any real difference in temps.


----------



## MrPhilo

Has anyone actually got 1700/1800 to run at 4GHz with 3466CL14 on this board?


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Already have, many times. Prime95 and OCCT AVX Linpack are my two stability testing programs. Prime one of course is running BOINC non-stop for weeks. Have run Prime95 for over an hour and the same for OCCT AVX Linpack. Prime95 is great at verifying the math computations accuracy of the system. That is important with SETI to make sure I catch and report all signals accurately. OCCT most closely matches the actual workload of SETI because I use AVX path applications. OCCT is more brutal at 90% coverage than SETI. I am pulling 165W package power with OCCT and only 125-135W package power normally with SETI.These "Safe" 3333 settings have been safe for me.
> [Edit] Addendum: GSAT for 1 hour is my first test for memory stability with no errors. I then move on to Prime95 for at least an hour. If no errors, I move onto OCCT AVX Linpack for an hour.


I see 

I think I managed to establish stability with very loose settings on 3333 but I will probably continue using 3200 anyway, I only tested using Prime95 about 15 minutes though.

ClkDrvbStren: 40.0 Ohm
AddrCmdDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
CsOdtDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
CkeDrvStren: 60.0 Ohm

procODT 60
SoC 1.13
DRAM 1.4

extreme phase control on SoC and CPU

I think these was my settings

Believe I had all timings on auto except the first five (14-15-15-15-30)

It's a possibility I would have managed to tighten my timings if increasing SoC and/or DRAM but I am not sure.

I will most probably stop using prime95 during my memory tests though. hci memtest is more cpu temperature friendly and it's my memory settings I want to test...

When really pushing my system on higher speed prime95 gives me more errors than hci memtest though, that's for sure. I assume I need to buy a better cpu cooler. ;-)


----------



## Keith Myers

I was never brave or patient enough to start playing with the termination resistances in the prior BIOS with the AMD CBS options. And I reached stability without having to spend hours of testing to determine if any improvements could be achieved. I need to use the system for crunching, not for endless testing.

I was perfectly happy to stay at 3200 CL14 for the previous couple of months since getting the B-die kits. TBH, running the system at 3333 has only netted me maybe 2-5% improvement in task completion times. But over a 24 hour period, that starts to add up and more so over a week or month. Even with such a small improvement in memory transfer rate, it affects both CPU and GPU tasks since the CPU has to feed the GPU data to crunch. The less amount of time the GPUs have to wait on the CPU for more data, the faster they can crunch the task and the more tasks per day completed.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I was never brave or patient enough to start playing with the termination resistances in the prior BIOS with the AMD CBS options. And I reached stability without having to spend hours of testing to determine if any improvements could be achieved. I need to use the system for crunching, not for endless testing.
> 
> I was perfectly happy to stay at 3200 CL14 for the previous couple of months since getting the B-die kits. TBH, running the system at 3333 has only netted me maybe 2-5% improvement in task completion times. But over a 24 hour period, that starts to add up and more so over a week or month. Even with such a small improvement in memory transfer rate, it affects both CPU and GPU tasks since the CPU has to feed the GPU data to crunch. The less amount of time the GPUs have to wait on the CPU for more data, the faster they can crunch the task and the more tasks per day completed.


I see

One reason to our various results when running memory in high speeds may also be different cpu's (different memory controllers) giving us slightly different results.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I see
> 
> One reason to our various results when running memory in high speeds may also be different cpu's (different memory controllers) giving us slightly different results.


Oh I agree completely there. I think the silicon lottery is as much in play for the IMC of each chip as it is in max clocks achievable for the CPU core. Made in China chip. I remember back in the beginning how that seemed to be important.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouji*
> 
> What are the names of the VRM temperature sensors in our board?


They are supposedly displayed in HWiNFO in:
- Temperature 3
- Temperature 4
- Temperature 5
- Temperature 6

But their values are far below the real ones.

Mounting a temperature sensor on the back of the board, at the location of the hottest VRM (the fourth from the bottom of the CPU VRM) provides a much more reliable value, even if it is not accurate yet because their radiator make the VRM unreachable directly.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Oh I agree completely there. I think the silicon lottery is as much in play for the IMC of each chip as it is in max clocks achievable for the CPU core. Made in China chip. I remember back in the beginning how that seemed to be important.


How do we know where it's made?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> How do we know where it's made?


Printed on the surface of the CPU, "made in......"


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Question for those using HWInfo and not experiencing black screens:
When it comes to your settings, what are you using on the Safety and SMBus tabs? Screen shots would be amazing. I'm trying to see if there is something that HWInfo is trying to monitor that is breaking something.


----------



## incontempt

I was getting blue-black and other colored screens (not joking) for a week, so decided to downgrade to win10 1607 version and everything is fine with cpu and tight mem oc, so take the OS as maybe the main problem not some small programs or overclock, before reinstall i was running all stock and had the same problem, or you should look for the long therm support build win10 which is also still on 1607 version.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Question for those using HWInfo and not experiencing black screens:
> When it comes to your settings, what are you using on the Safety and SMBus tabs? Screen shots would be amazing. I'm trying to see if there is something that HWInfo is trying to monitor that is breaking something.


I have no clue about what should be checked or unchecked in these tabs so mines have all their default values but HWiNFO runs fine to me, without any crash because of it.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Thank you so much Lermite.
That is exactly how mine was set up. I've turned off the SMBus Support as well as the Use HPET in the second image - and I haven't had a 5 minute black screen yet. I'll see if it dies on me at all today. If not, I might as well overclock again.

Side note: Apparently the CPU _does_ downclock when overclocked - it's just that most software cannot actual track how quick the processor is able to change, so they just report the whatever your OC is. I haven't verified myself (yet) but Ryzen Master is supposed to be able to track the clock correctly.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Question for those using HWInfo and not experiencing black screens:
> When it comes to your settings, what are you using on the Safety and SMBus tabs? Screen shots would be amazing. I'm trying to see if there is something that HWInfo is trying to monitor that is breaking something.


I know that everyone wants to use HwInfo64 but there is an alternative. I use System Information Viewer or SIV and it provides me the same if not more information than HwInfo64. Also it has the ability to show what programs and WHEN programs are accessing the SMB Bus for example. That tool in the program might be helpful in determining which programs are causing the black screens. The tool is available at Help ▼ >> Lock Usage >> Lock State >> Lock Handle. Lock Handle is monitoring all the programs accessing the various busses as they access and release when they probe a bus.

SIV is available at http://rh-software.com/


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Question for those using HWInfo and not experiencing black screens:
> When it comes to your settings, what are you using on the Safety and SMBus tabs? Screen shots would be amazing. I'm trying to see if there is something that HWInfo is trying to monitor that is breaking something.


Just booted back up from black screen. So making those changes with HWInfo only let me go longer without getting a black screen.
Power/reset buttons did nothing. Had to unplug twice to get it to turn back on.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Just booted back up from black screen. So making those changes with HWInfo only let me go longer without getting a black screen.
> Power/reset buttons did nothing. Had to unplug twice to get it to turn back on.


do you use Asus Ai Suite? or other software to read sensors?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

At this point, only running HWInfo. AISuite has never been installed.
Side note: Went looking through device manager and found two unknown devices. PC recognized them as parts of my motherboard and found how to use them properly. I'll be happy if that was it, but I've all ready lost so much hair pulling it out. Is there a :salt or something I can use?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I have the same exact settings as Lermite...no crashes here.


----------



## Xuper

Single rank Is better than Dual rank ? Thaiphoon burner says : 1Rx8

Edit : Nvm , I just checked this link

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-5-1600X-CPU-265842/Tests/R5-1500X-Review-Mainstream-1225280/3/

Unbelievable


----------



## crakej

I've had a few black screens while testing 3333 (still not there!) and returning to 3200 - the first in over a week

I do wonder if windows has something to do with this - I don't know - I have been using HWInfo a bit for first time in a few days too so difficult to tell. Not run AISuite (apart from fan service which is working) in days. I might try resetting bios to defaults then reapplying my OC profile as I reckon sometimes settings we know nothing about are not resetting. I had been playing around a lot with timings, voltages and ProcODT....


----------



## Keith Myers

I've always been suspicious of background, hidden BIOS settings carrying over from a previous BIOS level. I always blow the board back to defaults before applying the latest BIOS.


----------



## weyburn

yeah it is safest to set your bios settings to default before flashing a new bios, then boot up the new bios at default before setting your own custom settings.


----------



## figarro

Has anyone managed to get the GPU to show up as a temperature source in BIOS for fan control? I have an ASUS GTX 780 Direct Cu II and in the GPU section of the bios it only shows up as generic "Nvidia GPU". I'm trying to control one of the case fans using the GPU temperature in bios, without AI Suite and it looks like it doesn't work, or I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## weyburn

you should be able to use msi afterburner to manually set your fan speeds. I just use my GPU's overclock utility to change its fan curve.


----------



## Keith Myers

I use SIV to control my GPU fan speeds and curves. Not an option to use GPU as Source in the BIOS CPU or Case fan setting. Only CPU, MB, VRM, PCH,Thermal Sensor or Multiple Sources.


----------



## majorek0

Hi,

I have a asus X370 pro and ryzen 1700. I try to overcloking to 3,9 but I have a problems. Bios 902. I read a posts on this forum, but settings show doesn't work for me :/. I still have unstable and high temperatur on my Razyen. I have good cooler so it should't be a problem. On Vrcore 1,4 v and temp 80 it's unstable on prime 95.

Can someone help me to set up good setting on my bios? I am a beginner and need some help from more advanced user









I will be very grateful.

Some picture from actual settings


----------



## weyburn

each CPU varies by a decent amount, copying exact numbers from someone else with the same CPU is a good guideline, but if it doesn't work then obviously your chip isn't as good as the other persons.

personally, i found a lot of issues setting the SOC voltage on my CPU, I'd first off trying to change that from 1.1v to Auto. if it's still greatly unstable, which is pretty likely, start reducing your cpu core ratio by 0.025 and keep on retesting.

Personally, I'd set your voltages manually to 1.35v, and see how high you can get your clock. You probably would be able to do 1.35v at 3.85 clock, or somewhere near that.

unless someone else has any objections, I set my current capabilities from 100% to 140%, setting it to 130% should be safe too.


----------



## ZeNch

New AMD drivers (Update SMBus Driver) http://support.amd.com/en-us/download

I dont see Changelog but I think AMD knows and should be working on software compatibility when accessing SMBus.

Asus update AURA and AI Suite software this week... i dont test Ai Suite more I'm tired.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> New AMD drivers (Update SMBus Driver) http://support.amd.com/en-us/download
> 
> I dont see Changelog but I think AMD knows and should be working on software compatibility when accessing SMBus.
> 
> Asus update AURA and AI Suite software this week... i dont test Ai Suite more I'm tired.


Hmm weird...it says released Oct. 2, but still version 17.30. I already have 17.30 but I'm pretty sure I've had it for months now. You are talking about the chipset drivers right?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Hmm weird...it says released Oct. 2, but still version 17.30. I already have 17.30 but I'm pretty sure I've had it for months now. You are talking about the chipset drivers right?


Chipset driver version 17.30 but the packaging have other drivers (pci drivers, SMBus drivers and others, you see it if you select custom (or advanced) installation )


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Interesting... I'm looking at what I've all ready got installed, and the SMBus driver is all ready up to date. I am missing an USB 3.0 driver though. Other than that, a couple things have new version to update.


----------



## SaccoSVD

They seem newer. Look. But cannot confirm the PCI driver is newer. The rest are the same. I'm gonna install them both.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

If you hover over the options, it will tell you what version you have and if it needs reinstalled.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Damn, didn't know that.


----------



## bardacuda

Apparently DDU wipes out all of those drivers. When I loaded it (chipset driver install exe) up it said only the graphics driver was up to date and the rest were not installed.

I installed all the things, rebooted, checked they were all there (the USB 3.0 drivers weren't but everything else was), and then I ran DDU because I wanted to swap out the GPUs anyway and get a fresh install of the graphics drivers too.

After I finished installing the graphics drivers, I ran the chipset driver install package again just to make sure, and sure enough all the drivers except for graphics were showing as not installed.

Something to keep in mind for anyone that uses DDU.


----------



## crakej

I just run the chipset install and there is newer SMBus, Display and PCI driver, but will install tomorrow.

I just want a bios that finally makes it *easy* for us to run at at least 3200MTs without all the messing around and finding strange settings - many are not even there yet. Our board is an enthusiast board, yet CH6 and Strix to lesser extent, get more direct attention from ASUS. When you contact support it's like we don't exist, and they tell you they know nothing of Raja or Stilt (or anyone else) who have contributed directly to the CH6 bios, and we know this for a fact. What if ASUS asked them to work on our board for a week?

OK, this board is great if you don't want to OC - very stable, but it is designed to OC so I don't think it's unreasonable of us to want just a bit of the love the CH6 product gets.

Bios...... now please ASUS!


----------



## bardacuda

Right? This board was over $200 CAD which puts it in premium territory IMO. Typically decent AMD full ATX boards were always anywhere from $100 - $150. Anything over $200 should be treated as high end I think.


----------



## ZeNch

this week i try get 4.0ghz (i dont try since 0807 or 0805 Bios)

i have 1600 (non X)
Max safe voltage is 1.425v or 1.45v ?
Max safe temp is 75c or 95c?

I known some people say "X" vCore with Air and "Z" vCore for liquid cooling system... but the important not is the temp?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My Lucifer v2 (Air Cooler) obtain 67c max in cpu (SVI sensor) ([email protected]) with stress test.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> this week i try get 4.0ghz (i dont try since 0807 or 0805 Bios)
> 
> i have 1600 (non X)
> Max safe voltage is 1.425v or 1.45v ?
> Max safe temp is 75c or 95c?
> 
> I known some people say "X" vCore with Air and "Z" vCore for liquid cooling system... but the important not is the temp?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My Lucifer v2 (Air Cooler) obtain 67c max in cpu (SVI sensor) ([email protected]) with stress test.


1.425v and 75C








the lower, the better for longetivity


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> this week i try get 4.0ghz (i dont try since 0807 or 0805 Bios)
> 
> i have 1600 (non X)
> Max safe voltage is 1.425v or 1.45v ?
> Max safe temp is 75c or 95c?
> 
> I known some people say "X" vCore with Air and "Z" vCore for liquid cooling system... but the important not is the temp?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My Lucifer v2 (Air Cooler) obtain 67c max in cpu (SVI sensor) ([email protected]) with stress test.


1.425v at load, your actual BIOS value can be a tad higher if you have vdroop. I wouldn't dare to set my vcore at 1.425v at LLC5, ....that's the territory where peaks can reach 1.5v or more.

I would prefer LLC4 or even LLC3 and a vcore higher than 1.425v but the vdroop brings it down to that number or less.

75/78 safe on long term. 80 then is less safe...85 constant is a nono. So at long as you have one peak at 80 here and there is ok.

75 or less remains the absolute ideal safe constant max.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> 1.425v at load, your actual BIOS value can be a tad higher if you have vdroop. I wouldn't dare to set my vcore at 1.425v at LLC5, ....that's the territory where peaks can reach 1.5v or more.
> 
> I would prefer LLC4 or even LLC3 and a vcore higher than 1.425v but the vdroop brings it down to that number or less.
> 
> 75/78 safe on long term. 80 then is less safe...85 constant is a nono. So at long as you have one peak at 80 here and there is ok.
> 
> 75 or less remains the absolute ideal safe constant max.


4GHz:
i need 1.45v (SVI Sensor) aprox. at load, my cpu temp is less than 78c (With stress)

i try wit LLC 4 and 1.462v (in bios)
Current capability 130%
With stress VDDCR CPU (Mother sensor) reach 1.559v maximum.

Other temps are good, stable at the momment (need more hours of test), i can low more my temps (one of cpu fans run at 50% now).

one hour of test with prime, 1 thread down. tomorrow i say us my results.

*Anyone can tell me how work now Offset vCore? low my cpu voltage in idle?*
Thanks!


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've never been able to get 3466 to boot on our board. Ever, on any bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333 is close, but not quite there yet.


I can't get 3200mhz stable on my ram for the life of me. Trust me I have tried everything in this forum and it won't work. However, I am able to boot at 3466 on about a 50/50 basis. This is without any crazy dram voltage increases.


----------



## FurionBG

Hey guys, i'm experiencing major instabilities running PRIME X370-Pro (0902) with Ryzen 7 1700.

Whatever voltages i enter, the system always crashes during OCCT cpu test within 5-40min.

I have tried 3.2,3.5,3.6,3.7,3.8,3,9, even at STOCK settings - 3Ghz, 2133 memory.

Adding additional voltate doesn't really help, have tested up to 1.43V and LLC5, it eventually crashes.

SoC i tested were in the range of 1.087-1.200, no effect on stability, DRAM voltage tested - 1.35-1.40.

The system crashes in a way that i have to unplug the power cable from the PC for ~15-20 seconds, otherwise it would not boot after the crash.

Anyone experienced such issues with this MB, or the CPU is to blame?

I use OCCT because i found it to be the fastest way to make the system crash, even at idle it would crash in 3-4 days worth of time.

Cooling is Noctua NH-D15, running OCCT at 1.43v max temp is 78C.

Memory is Corsair Vengeance RGB 16GB 3200Mhz C16 (CMR16GX4M2C3200C16).

PSU is Antec HCP-1000W.

Any advices appreciated!


----------



## ZeNch

do you have good airflow in the case?
What temp have in your VRM? (Temperature 3 in HWINFO or SIV software)

Current capability? (in bios>digi+vrm section)

AI Suite installed?
Cpu-Z open?
More than one software to read sensors?


----------



## FurionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> do you have good airflow in the case?
> What temp have in your VRM? (Temperature 3 in HWINFO or SIV software)
> 
> Current capability? (in bios>digi+vrm section)
> 
> AI Suite installed?
> Cpu-Z open?
> More than one software to read sensors?


I'm currently testing with an open case to exclude any overheating issues.

Current capability i tested 120-140%, both CPU and SoC, doesn't seem to make a difference.

Using only HWINFO for monitoring right now, highest value i've seen on MB temperature sensors 3-6 is around 66-67, with CPU 1.43v and SoC 1.2V. The VRM heatsinks are "warm" to the touch in the worst case, but never hot.

I don't have AI Suite installed.

P.S.

Just crashed on stock settings with only Chrome open to write this post. q.q


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurionBG*
> 
> Just crashed on stock settings with only Chrome open to write this post. q.q


Could you test another PSU?


----------



## FurionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Could you test another PSU?


PSU was one of the components i considered changing, though wasn't sure whether to try swapping the MB or the PSU first.

Will try to start with the PSU tomorrow.

What i missed to mention that is probably important is that it was running perfectly fine at 1.38v SVI2 TFN at 3.8ghz, previous instabilities due to lack of voltage or similar were a black screen, from which i could recover by pressing the reset button and it would POST with no problem.

The "replug" power cable issue started occuring couple of days ago for no apparent reason, and doesn't seem to be related to OC.


----------



## weyburn

what psu do you got in your system atm?


----------



## FurionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> what psu do you got in your system atm?


Antec HCP-1000W, around 2 years of close to 24/7 usage.


----------



## bardacuda

Try with only one stick of RAM at stock. If it fails, try the other stick.


----------



## FurionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Try with only one stick of RAM at stock. If it fails, try the other stick.


That was one of the first things i tried, since i don't have spare parts on hand, using the A2 slot. Unfortunately didn't affect the crashing or point me to a single faulty stick. Also tried putting them one by one on the A1 slot, (currently on A2/B2 as recommended for 2 sticks) that would crash in less than 20 seconds in OCCT.


----------



## bardacuda

Hmm well if it crashes at stock then some component needs to be replaced. It can be hard to narrow down though unless you have other components to swap out.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm at 31 hours online now. New record with HWInfo (or similar) running. I'm curious if those two missing whatever-they-were things that Windows was able to recognize as something on my motherboard were what was causing my issue... And if this is something that can help others. Someone else was having the black screen issues too, who was that?


----------



## Bo55

Perhaps someone with more indepth knowledge can help me out here. Iam using the 3466 memory strap just fine on my Prime Pro, except it crashes every game i start up within about a minute, No blue screens, no black screens, hard lock etc just games crash. I can run cinebench or 3dmark fine its just if i start up a game of battlefield or run the CPU benchmark on Ashes of the singularity or DOOM, it just crashes (Not responding message). I know this is memory related as my cpu oc is just fine. I also know its not my timings or voltages as it runs 3333 without a hiccup. The only thing i have been playing with is the four cad bus settings, seems as though when using 30ohms (30,30,30,30) or 40ohms or AUTO settings made no difference to stability as it crashed within a minute. Randomly, i also noticed if i set ProcODT to AUTO, my Cinebench OpenGL fps test went up by 10fps consistently, setting it to 60ohms which is where i need it for 3466 to boot drops it down 10fps, strange. Iam running bios 0902, is there any other settings in the bios i can try to improve stability ? I feel as though iam so close to getting it running. So far have noticed improvements in CPU test on 3dmark and also memory score increased when using the memory bench on Performance Test 9.0, from 2400 to 2434, not much but its still an increase.

here are my settings.

1700x 3.95ghz 1.4v
14-14-14-14-28 1T, Modified secondaries
GDM - Disabled
ProcODT - 60ohms
Dram Voltage - 1.42v
SOC Voltage - 1.150v
Digi vrm SOC current - 120%


----------



## ZeNch

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95004-Manually-setting-timings-in-the-bios-(very-very-long-post)

Check your timmings, i recommend TRFC/TRFC2/TRFC4 in auto.

you try to pass memtest or other test for your ram?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> here are my settings.
> 
> 1700x 3.95ghz 1.4v
> 14-14-14-14-28 1T, Modified secondaries
> GDM - Disabled
> ProcODT - 60ohms
> Dram Voltage - 1.42v
> SOC Voltage - 1.150v
> Digi vrm SOC current - 120%


What are your other timings? Pic from Ryzen Timings Checker? Which ram do you have?


----------



## FurionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Could you test another PSU?


Just installed a brand new Cooler Master V1000 PSU, same crash occurred within minutes, so the Antec is solid.

Bought an ASUS CH6 Hero while in the shop just in case it wasn't the PSU, will report after replacing it. Let's hope i don't end up replacing everything.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurionBG*
> 
> Just installed a brand new Cooler Master V1000 PSU, same crash occurred within minutes, so the Antec is solid.
> 
> Bought an ASUS CH6 Hero while in the shop just in case it wasn't the PSU, will report after replacing it. Let's hope i don't end up replacing everything.


I hope this motherboard replacement solves your issue, but I'm afraid you was too fast by ordering the C6H, because your crashes could come from about anything else, such the graphic card or some buggy driver


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95004-Manually-setting-timings-in-the-bios-(very-very-long-post)
> 
> Check your timmings, i recommend TRFC/TRFC2/TRFC4 in auto.
> 
> you try to pass memtest or other test for your ram?


I dont use memtest, just as long as its game and benchmark stable im happy ive got it running solid and has been good on 3333 c14 1T for months without a single crash. Timings are fine, setting trfc in auto did nothing, same issue occurs have tried before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> What are your other timings? Pic from Ryzen Timings Checker? Which ram do you have?


Tried to download Ryzen timings checker but windows thinks its a virus, any way around that? I use Trident Z 2x 8gb 3733mhz, SR B-Die.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Turn off AV until it's downloaded.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> *I dont use memtest, just as long as its game and benchmark stable im happy*


Good for you, I'm thinking about the same strategy! :-D

Let me tell you this:

For configuring 3333 and 3466, many times I thought I had a stable system, bechmarks and Windows running fine without errors but I could get a problem after 1-20 minutes in Prime95. I become so frustrated I actually thought Prime95 was buggy for high memory speeds on Ryzen.

I get less errors in hci memtest comparing to prime95, possibly because I need better cpu cooling on my system. Prime95 being more cpu intensive than hci memtest.

My system is stable (prime95 included) for 3200 with good timings but for 3333 only with poor timings so far (I'm running 3200 now).

Don't running Prime95 for stability would for sure make my life feel better. ;-)

My system also thinks Ryzen timings checker is a virus but I keep running it anyway (having to reinstall it about 59 times because of virus software removing it.)


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Perhaps someone with more indepth knowledge can help me out here. Iam using the 3466 memory strap just fine on my Prime Pro, except it crashes every game i start up within about a minute, No blue screens, no black screens, hard lock etc just games crash. I can run cinebench or 3dmark fine its just if i start up a game of battlefield or run the CPU benchmark on Ashes of the singularity or DOOM, it just crashes (Not responding message). I know this is memory related as my cpu oc is just fine. I also know its not my timings or voltages as it runs 3333 without a hiccup. The only thing i have been playing with is the four cad bus settings, seems as though when using 30ohms (30,30,30,30) or 40ohms or AUTO settings made no difference to stability as it crashed within a minute. Randomly, i also noticed if i set ProcODT to AUTO, my Cinebench OpenGL fps test went up by 10fps consistently, setting it to 60ohms which is where i need it for 3466 to boot drops it down 10fps, strange. Iam running bios 0902, is there any other settings in the bios i can try to improve stability ? I feel as though iam so close to getting it running. So far have noticed improvements in CPU test on 3dmark and also memory score increased when using the memory bench on Performance Test 9.0, from 2400 to 2434, not much but its still an increase.
> 
> here are my settings.
> 
> 1700x 3.95ghz 1.4v
> 14-14-14-14-28 1T, Modified secondaries
> GDM - Disabled
> ProcODT - 60ohms
> Dram Voltage - 1.42v
> SOC Voltage - 1.150v
> Digi vrm SOC current - 120%


If it makes you feel better I believe very, very few people are running Asus Prime X370 with latest bios 0902 stable on 3466Mhz, perhaps you are the only one going for it right now. ;-) I've heard people doing it stable on older 0810 bios though.

I managed to pass benchmarks with 3466 about a week ago but not stable in prime95.

You could try adding these extra settings _on your own risk_. Helped me getting 3333 stable but with pretty poor timings (when trying to tighten my timings I got errors in Prime95).

ClkDrvbStren: 40.0 Ohm
AddrCmdDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
CsOdtDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
CkeDrvStren: 60.0 Ohm

extreme phase control on SoC and CPU

_For 3333MHz I also used:
_procODT 60
SoC 1.13
DRAM 1.4

I assume/guess you need to adjust SoC and DRAM for 3466 though.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> I dont use memtest, just as long as its game and benchmark stable im happy ive got it running solid and has been good on 3333 c14 1T for months without a single crash. Timings are fine, setting trfc in auto did nothing, same issue occurs have tried before.
> Tried to download Ryzen timings checker but windows thinks its a virus, any way around that? I use Trident Z 2x 8gb 3733mhz, SR B-Die.


Can you tell us any of your secondary settings?


----------



## crakej

I must admit I keep considering jumping ship. This board is ok but it's lacking proper support and updates. ASUS doesn't think this board is an enthusiast board and they're not doing anything like the work they're doing on the CH6 and ROG boards. I just want my board to work without all this messing around. It seems to me AMD(/ASUS?) has not implemented DDR4 spec properly which means we have to mess around for days to get it to work at any OC.

As much as I enjoy messing around OCing I'm getting bored working on something that seems it will never work like many other boards do. CH6 is down to 214GBP and the TaiChi is about the same. It's even temping to go to TR4 but don't think I want to start from scratch again. Can I be arsed to see if more bios dev does anything to really make things easier for us? If I jump ship do I really want to give ASUS more money? Then I have to sell this board which already has a silent on board audio.

I don't understand why ASUS don't seem to want all of their products to be working as well as they can - why is there this 2 tier system where only ROG/CH boards get proper attention and updates? I see other manufacturers updating most of the products quite quickly.

I'm not saying we've had nothing - @The Stilt and @[email protected] have provided information that has been *invaluable* for us Prime X370 owners as well. Other users as well including @gupsterg, @chew*, @Reous have contributed so much as well, and without them I don't know where we'd be! What a shame ASUS seems to refuse to engage with us in the same way they reach out to CH6 users. This board would be firing on all cylinders by now.

Sigh... and rant over!


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I must admit I keep considering jumping ship. This board is ok but it's lacking proper support and updates. ASUS doesn't think this board is an enthusiast board and they're not doing anything like the work they're doing on the CH6 and ROG boards. I just want my board to work without all this messing around. It seems to me AMD(/ASUS?) has not implemented DDR4 spec properly which means we have to mess around for days to get it to work at any OC.
> 
> As much as I enjoy messing around OCing I'm getting bored working on something that seems it will never work like many other boards do. CH6 is down to 214GBP and the TaiChi is about the same. It's even temping to go to TR4 but don't think I want to start from scratch again. Can I be arsed to see if more bios dev does anything to really make things easier for us? If I jump ship do I really want to give ASUS more money? Then I have to sell this board which already has a silent on board audio.
> 
> I don't understand why ASUS don't seem to want all of their products to be working as well as they can - why is there this 2 tier system where only ROG/CH boards get proper attention and updates? I see other manufacturers updating most of the products quite quickly.
> 
> I'm not saying we've had nothing - @The Stilt and @[email protected] have provided information that has been *invaluable* for us Prime X370 owners as well. Other users as well including @gupsterg, @chew*, @Reous have contributed so much as well, and without them I don't know where we'd be! What a shame ASUS seems to refuse to engage with us in the same way they reach out to CH6 users. This board would be firing on all cylinders by now.
> 
> Sigh... and rant over!


well, at least Prime's BIOS has some features that wasn't available on ROG Strix (AMD CBS features, some DRAM features like BankGroupSwap). *sigh*


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> well, at least Prime's BIOS has some features that wasn't available on ROG Strix (AMD CBS features, some DRAM features like BankGroupSwap). *sigh*


The problem is that those additional features were only available in the BIOS 0810.
Asus removed them in 0812 and we'll never get them back in the official bios.

With 0902, we only can set BGS, BGSA, CLDO_VDDP and P-States thanks to Reous and his modded bios.

The Crakej's complaint makes sense, sadly.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The problem is that those additional features were only available in the BIOS 0810.
> Asus removed them in 0812 and we'll never get them back in the official bios.
> 
> With 0902, we only can set BGS, BGSA, CLDO_VDDP and P-States thanks to Reous and his modded bios.
> 
> The Crakej's complaint makes sense, sadly.


i forgot about that.. oops
weird way to disappoint the customer.. I hope Asus will bring at least Bank Group Swap option on 1.0.0.7


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The problem is that those additional features were only available in the BIOS 0810.
> Asus removed them in 0812 and we'll never get them back in the official bios.
> 
> With 0902, we only can set BGS, BGSA, CLDO_VDDP and P-States thanks to Reous and his modded bios.
> 
> The Crakej's complaint makes sense, sadly.


Surprisingly poor custumer management by Asus but how many here have contacted them? We should let them know that we are not happy about this.


----------



## Lermite

I'm almost sure Asus removed all those AMD CBS settings because of the numerous RMA they got because of wrong settings in this section, such the P-States.

What they missed is the DRAM timings are enough to crash the board, by example with tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL at 1 that give soft brick that requires a clear CMOS to bring the board back to life.


----------



## FurionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I hope this motherboard replacement solves your issue, but I'm afraid you was too fast by ordering the C6H, because your crashes could come from about anything else, such the graphic card or some buggy driver


I believe the issue is now solved with the MB replacement. Currently running 2h+ OCCT on the CH6 at [email protected]

It is very likely my PRIME X370-Pro has some major power delivery issues, cannot find another explanation.

Thanks to everybody who shared their ideas regarding my issue!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Surprisingly poor custumer management by Asus but how many here have contacted them? We should let them know that we are not happy about this.


I have contacted them 3 or 4 times but the service is awful and they claim they know nothing about ASUS staff on forums interacting with CH6 owners. They claim this board is not enthusiast even though it's designed for OCing. They also claim that there is no need for the support we ask for as OCing is not supported by them and all is working fine - which is not the case for CH and ROG owners as we know.

It just lucky we've had help from those we have had. Even the ASUS forum is useless - they just say they're nothing to do with actual ASUS and that ASUS doesn't interact on those forums....on their own web site?!


----------



## Wolfeshaman

I’m wondering if anybody else is running this Mono with core p3 case and an AIO. Have issues with having pump connected to pump


----------



## nappydrew

I must be one of the few people that's still back on 0810. I still flash forward, on every new update, with my other X370 Prime board (HTPC rig), to see what's new, but I'm just way too solid here, to risk screwing it up. I found exceptional stability, and I like the CBS options. I'll probably continue to run it, until ASUS gives me a really good reason to flash again. As for now, I'm content with 3333 Mhz LL RAM, per Stilt's 'fast" timings & 4.0 Ghz.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nappydrew*
> 
> I must be one of the few people that's still back on 0810. I still flash forward, on every new update, with my other X370 Prime board (HTPC rig), to see what's new, but I'm just way too solid here, to risk screwing it up. I found exceptional stability, and I like the CBS options. I'll probably continue to run it, until ASUS gives me a really good reason to flash again. As for now, I'm content with 3333 Mhz LL RAM, per Stilt's 'fast" timings & 4.0 Ghz.


Good decision, I am.thinking about going back myself or trying the modded version.

On the Swedish forum (sweclockers.com) somebody told me he was being able run his memories on 3333 and 3466 on bios 0810 but not on the two latest versions.

I"m curious myself.


----------



## weyburn

to me faster ram is nice, but not a necessity. having lower voltages on my CPU and higher clocks will do more for me. I'm pretty sure I'm at 2933 ram anyways, and my max is 3200, so the jump is negligible.


----------



## Bo55

Thanks for the replies tried a few different values with cad bus settings but it seems to still crash







Prime95 i dont use either, forces your vcore up and puts over exaggerated stress on your system. Finally got RTC to run so i took a screenshot plus some of CPU-z and Aida results. According to the screenshot, it seems BIOS 0902 disables BGSA but has BGS enabled. I remember playing with BGS with 0810 Bios and it did nothing for stability for me, id say 0902 bios is more stable than 0810 because i was also able to POST at 3600 strap, began to load windows but only got to the repair installation screen lol. There needs to be more frequent updates from both AMD and ASUS, AGESA 1007? Will this be the fix everyone has been waiting for? I too am sick to death of having to adjust and test my memory to get the most out of my ryzen system, i know there is a noticeable improvement going from 3333 to 3466 c14 and our memory dividers go up to 4000, so im pretty pissed that its a struggle to get 3466 going even now its been how many months since launch??? Ive also been thinking about jumping ship, if AMD dont do something soon to fix these memory issues i will be going back to the blue team once prices drop enough.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> to me faster ram is nice, but not a necessity. having lower voltages on my CPU and higher clocks will do more for me. I'm pretty sure I'm at 2933 ram anyways, and my max is 3200, so the jump is negligible.


With a Ryzen, the CPU and RAM performances are deeply linked.
Overclocking the CPU implies to increase the Vcore, which increases the power consumption, the temperatures and the fans noise.
But overclocking the RAM can be done without significant consumption rise. That's why it's a better way to increase the overall performances.

I started with my RAM at 2400 Mhz.
Then I could get it at 2666... 2933... 3200: my actual RAM frequency with very tight timings.
I'm still fighting to make it stable at 3333 and perhaps a newer AGESA version will make possible to reach an even higher frequency (I doubt though).

If I considered a single frequency step was not the effort, I would be still at 2400 Mhz, loosing a large and free gain of performances.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Thanks for the replies tried a few different values with cad bus settings but it seems to still crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 i dont use either, forces your vcore up and puts over exaggerated stress on your system. Finally got RTC to run so i took a screenshot plus some of CPU-z and Aida results. According to the screenshot, it seems BIOS 0902 disables BGSA but has BGS enabled. I remember playing with BGS with 0810 Bios and it did nothing for stability for me, id say 0902 bios is more stable than 0810 because i was also able to POST at 3600 strap, began to load windows but only got to the repair installation screen lol. There needs to be more frequent updates from both AMD and ASUS, AGESA 1007? Will this be the fix everyone has been waiting for? I too am sick to death of having to adjust and test my memory to get the most out of my ryzen system, i know there is a noticeable improvement going from 3333 to 3466 c14 and our memory dividers go up to 4000, so im pretty pissed that its a struggle to get 3466 going even now its been how many months since launch??? Ive also been thinking about jumping ship, if AMD dont do something soon to fix these memory issues i will be going back to the blue team once prices drop enough.


Thanks for sharing - I will try these out in a while, but I'm not expecting much!

Edit: first try - nothing......will try a few more times. What other settings? ProcODT? tRFC2, tRFC4?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> With a Ryzen, the CPU and RAM performances are deeply linked.
> Overclocking the CPU implies to increase the Vcore, which increases the power consumption, the temperatures and the fans noise.
> But overclocking the RAM can be done without significant consumption rise. That's why it's a better way to increase the overall performances.
> 
> I started with my RAM at 2400 Mhz.
> Then I could get it at 2666... 2933... 3200: my actual RAM frequency with very tight timings.
> I'm still fighting to make it stable at 3333 and perhaps a newer AGESA version will make possible to reach an even higher frequency (I doubt though).
> 
> If I considered a single frequency step was not the effort, I would be still at 2400 Mhz, loosing a large and free gain of performances.


yup ,but in my post I said with the newer bios, i'm able to do lower voltage, therefore reduced power consumption, temperatures, and fan noise









when using the old BIOS, i'd get the downclock glitch, so i have to use offset. So even tho I can use 3200 ram, best I was doing was like 3.9 at 1.38v, and i'd probably have to do like 3.8 or 3.7 to get under 1.35v with offset. Meanwhile, I'm doing 4.0 at 1.356v with 2933 Ram.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> tRFC2, tRFC4?


TRFC2 is TRFC divided by 1.34
TRFC4 is TRFC2 divided by 1.625


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks for sharing - I will try these out in a while, but I'm not expecting much!
> 
> Edit: first try - nothing......will try a few more times. What other settings? ProcODT? tRFC2, tRFC4?


Damn, the rest are set to AUTO, these are updated settings as of today

GDM - Disabled
ProcODT - 60ohms
Dram Voltage - 1.42v
SOC Voltage - 1.1750v
Digi vrm SOC current - 120%
Power down enable - Disabled

In my testing ive also noticed an improvement in memory stability when setting SOC Current capability FIRST to 120%, then adjusting your SOC voltage, at 3466, the cpu tests lasted much longer when SOC was set to 1.1750v up from 1.150v. Side note, setting a ProcODT value SEEMS to drop system performance, i need 60ohms for it to boot at 3466 but if i set it to AUTO the system still boots, feels alot snappier, gained 10fps in Cinebench OpenGL test but the trade off is that it gives me BSOD every time.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Damn, the rest are set to AUTO, these are updated settings as of today
> 
> GDM - Disabled
> ProcODT - 60ohms
> Dram Voltage - 1.42v
> SOC Voltage - 1.1750v
> Digi vrm SOC current - 120%
> Power down enable - Disabled
> 
> In my testing ive also noticed an improvement in memory stability when setting SOC Current capability FIRST to 120%, then adjusting your SOC voltage, at 3466, the cpu tests lasted much longer when SOC was set to 1.1750v up from 1.150v. Side note, setting a ProcODT value SEEMS to drop system performance, i need 60ohms for it to boot at 3466 but if i set it to AUTO the system still boots, feels alot snappier, gained 10fps in Cinebench OpenGL test but the trade off is that it gives me BSOD every time.


Just out of interest, what is the Rev No of your board? It's printed somewhere - can't remember just now.

I will try more of these settings, but it's interesting that I can't even boot.


----------



## crakej

Nope, not a peep at 3466 - ProcODT, no ProcODT, T1 ,T2, looser timings - nothing. Why would this be? Same mobo, CPU and b-die memory


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Nope, not a peep at 3466 - ProcODT, no ProcODT, T1 ,T2, looser timings - nothing. Why would this be? Same mobo, CPU and b-die memory


Same cpu but different IMC lottery ... and ram chips lottery...


----------



## SaccoSVD

So what does current capability exactly means? I've set it to 140% now.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So what does current capability exactly means? I've set it to 140% now.


It allows the system to supply that much more current instead of failing - basically raising the TDP of your CPU. When you use OCing your current use will go over the rated TDP, so this will prevent black screen restarts....


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Same cpu but different IMC lottery ... and ram chips lottery...


I'm not convinced that's completely it. My ram is binned for 4266cl19 and runs 3200 fast settings - I find it really strange that I can't even get a boot where other do - even at 3600!

Will try tomorrow with my default 19,19,19,19 timings.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Aaaallright. Got it! thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It allows the system to supply that much more current instead of failing - basically raising the TDP of your CPU. When you use OCing your current use will go over the rated TDP, so this will prevent black screen restarts....


Aaaallright. Got it! thank you. Seems like something I would need.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Nope, not a peep at 3466 - ProcODT, no ProcODT, T1 ,T2, looser timings - nothing. Why would this be? Same mobo, CPU and b-die memory


Things ive done that seemed to have worked for me which you can try.

- swap your memory sticks around, make sure youve inserted them properly and running them in A2 B2 slots. There will always be a seating configuration where your ram will perform slightly better on. (Cinebench scores went up by about 10-14 points consistently after finding out which stick liked which slot better on the board, strange but worked)

- Hate to say it, but take your cpu out, put it back in.

- remove cmos battery for 10mins and put it back in.

- make sure your 24pin power cable is connected securely on your motherboard, take it out, put it back in.

Go from there i guess. Its frustrating work not going to lie but you need to check list everything, as for Rev number im not sure but i know the board was shipped with the 0502 bios so quite early.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> to me faster ram is nice, but not a necessity. having lower voltages on my CPU and higher clocks will do more for me. I'm pretty sure I'm at 2933 ram anyways, and my max is 3200, so the jump is negligible.


I'm really interested in your good low voltage oc settings.


----------



## Lermite

Talking about low voltages:

Most of the people here need a Vsoc higher than 1.0V, and often higher than 1.1V.

But my weird 1700 always works better with less than 1.0V, especially 0.95V.

I don't understand such a gap between us.


----------



## L0nerism

I'm in that boat too. My 1700 is chugging along just fine running 3200 MT/s RAM + XMP timings manually entered with the SoC at 0.95 V | LLC 2. To add to this the CPU is doing 3.9 GHz at 1.325 V | LLC 3.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> I'm in that boat too. My 1700 is chugging along just fine running 3200 MT/s RAM + XMP timings manually entered with the SoC at 0.95 V | LLC 2. To add to this the CPU is doing 3.9 GHz at 1.325 V | LLC 3.


Wow, SoC at 0.95V for 3200MHz sounds low, is it the LLC2 setting making it possible?

Give me your OC settings please. ;-)


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Talking about low voltages:
> 
> Most of the people here need a Vsoc higher than 1.0V, and often higher than 1.1V.
> 
> But my weird 1700 always works better with less than 1.0V, especially 0.95V.
> 
> I don't understand such a gap between us.


Extremely strange, maybe it's because most of us never ever try low SoC settings? ;-) I have always had it on at least 1.1 myself or Auto.


----------



## L0nerism

https://pastebin.com/jzc1CD8h


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> https://pastebin.com/jzc1CD8h


Many thanks


----------



## bardacuda

I want to find the lowest voltages for my VRAM and SoC, etc., but still waiting for freaking NCIX.com to ship me a CPU so I can build a mining rig and get these GPUs out of my main system. If anyone's in Canada I'd suggest avoiding using NCIX. Every time I've done an order in there in the last year I've had a problem and their customer service ranges from horrible to non-existent.

I'm still at 1.35V and 1.05V respectively simply because that's where I put them and passed testing but I'm sure I can bring them down. Or perhaps play around trying to get 3066 to work.


----------



## Lermite

My BIOS settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


AI Tweaker   
  Ai Overclock Tuner: D.O.C.P.
  D.O.C.P.: D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 17-18-18-38
  Memory Frequency: DDR4-3200MHz
  Custom CPU Core Ratio: Auto
  CPU Core Ratio: Auto
  EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
  TPU: Keep Current Settings
  Performance Bias: None
  VDDCR CPU Voltage: Offset mode
  VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign: +
  VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage: 0.0375
  VDDCR SOC Voltage: Manual
  VDDCR SOC Voltage Override: 0.95
  DRAM Voltage: 1.37
  1.05V SB Voltage: Auto [1.05V]
  2.5V Voltage: Auto [2.5V]
  VDDP Voltage: Auto [0.9V]
  CPU 1.80V Voltage: Auto [1.8V]
  VTTDDR Voltage: 0.69
  VRR_MEM Voltage: Auto [2.5V]
  DRAM Timing Control 
    Mem Over Clock Fail Count: 2
    DRAM CAS# Latency: 14
    Trcdrd: 14
    Trcdwr: 14
    DRAM RAS# PRE Time: 14
    DRAM RAS# ACT Time: 28
    Trc_SM: 42
    TrrdS_SM: 4
    TrrdL_SM: 8
    Tfaw_SM: 28
    TwtrS_SM: 4
    TwtrL_SM: 12
    Twr_SM: 10
    Trcpage_SM: Auto [0]
    TrdrdScl_SM: 2
    TwrwrScl_SM: 2
    Trfc_SM: 256
    Trfc2_SM: 186
    Trfc4_SM: 115
    Tcwl_SM: 14
    Trtp_SM: 8
    Trdwr_SM: 6
    Twrrd_SM: 3
    TwrwrSc_SM: 1
    TwrwrSd_SM: 7
    TwrwrDd_SM: 7
    TrdrdSc_SM: 1
    TrdrdSd_SM: 5
    TrdrdDd_SM: 5
    Tcke_SM: 8
    ProcODT_SM: 53.3 ohm
    Cmd2T: 1T
    Gear Down Mode: Disabled
    Power Down Mode: Disabled
    RttNom: Auto
    RttWr: Auto
    RttPark: Auto
    MemAddrCmdSetup_SM: Auto
    MemCsOdtSetup_SM: Auto
    MemCkeSetup_SM: Auto
    MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM: 20 ohm
    MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM: 20 ohm
    MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM: 40 ohm
    MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM: 60 ohm
  DIGI+ VRM 
    VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 5
    VDDCR CPU Current Capability: 130%
    VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency: Manual
    Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency: 300
    VRM Spread Spectrum: Off
    VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
    VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
    VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration: Level 4
    VDDCR SOC Current Capability: 130%
    VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: Manual
    Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: 300
    VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control: Extreme
Advanced 
  AMD CBS 
    Core Performance Boost: Disabled
    Global C-State Control: Enabled
    CLDO_VDDP Control: Manual
    CLDO_VDDP Voltage: 925
    Custom P-States 
      Custom Pstate0: Custom
      Pstate0 FID: 98
      Pstate0 DID: 8
      Pstate0 VID: [3A]
    DRAM Memory Mapping 
      BankGroupSwap: Disabled
      BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> https://pastebin.com/jzc1CD8h


Thank you for the info. Specially the sub timings.

Meh...can't run this RAM above 2933Mhz...just impossibruuu!


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My BIOS settings:


Thank you!


----------



## WindInSummer

Reading these last pages it seems people are unhappy with the board? I guess it is typical that there will always be people with issues that of course air them followingly. I chose this based on other recommendations, but was it a bad choice? I just did a fast google check when I picked and I think people had issues with Gigabyte K5 which was the other one I was looking at, like "soft bricking" needing to pull the battery.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WindInSummer*
> 
> Reading these last pages it seems people are unhappy with the board? I guess it is typical that there will always be people with issues that of course air them followingly. I chose this based on other recommendations, but was it a bad choice? I just did a fast google check when I picked and I think people had issues with Gigabyte K5 which was the other one I was looking at, like "soft bricking" needoing to pull the battery.


Well, it depends on how much you want to push the board.

I'm having difficulties getting my system stable running my memories (Samsung b-die sticks) in 3333 and 3466MHz using "good" manual timings but other than that I'm happy in general. I'm happy with 3200 for now and we will simply have to wait for future bios versions.

The problem some people are experiencing with SK Hynix memories can't be blamed this board, approximately the same situation for all Ryzen boards (when trying to run Hynix memories in higher speeds).

The last big area of itritation among many owners is Asus removing featues after the 0810 bios. Also some of us feel Asus is lacking some communication and customer managent skills.


----------



## WindInSummer

I see. Well that isn't good. But hopefully I will be able to get my memories working then, went with G.Skill Flare X.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WindInSummer*
> 
> I see. Well that isn't good. But hopefully I will be able to get my memories working then, went with G.Skill Flare X.


They will most likely run perfect  the challenge will be running them stable on faster memory speeds than 3200MHz which is not really a must or necessary anyway.


----------



## WindInSummer

Thanks, happy to hear


----------



## SaccoSVD

Went back to 4Ghz from 4.05Ghz.

The reason mainly because the temps are 8c higher just for a 50Hz gain.

At 4Ghz 1.381v LLC3 my max is only 71c at IBT AVX very high. (also is much more bullet proof, passed 25 runs)

At 4.05Ghz 1.425v LLC4 my max is 79c at IBT AVX standard.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Talking about low voltages:
> 
> Most of the people here need a Vsoc higher than 1.0V, and often higher than 1.1V.
> 
> But my weird 1700 always works better with less than 1.0V, especially 0.95V.
> 
> I don't understand such a gap between us.


A while back (about a month ago?) you and some other people on here suggested lowering Vsoc for better temperatures because your ram was perfectly stable @ 1 volt SOC or less. Well I tried it at around 1V and it was perfectly stable. Previously I was running @ 1.15v Soc. I think a lot of people here set their SOC really high and it could cause instability due to temperatures. Start low and work your way up ppl it will do wonders.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Just tried 4Ghz and SOC at 0.950v (0.944v vdroop at LLC3)

Passed 25 IBT AXV Very high. So, it is as stable as it was with the SOC at 1.12v

Temps went down 3 degree after that change too. Prev max was 71c and my max now was 68c

Now I can try 4.05 Ghz again.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Passed 25 IBT AVX very high at:

4.05Ghz 1.44v LLC3 (1.406 vdroop)

SOC 0.950v (so, indeed no need for more)

The temps as expected dropped because of the low SOC voltage. My peak temp was 76 this time as opposed to 79c


----------



## naz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WindInSummer*
> 
> Reading these last pages it seems people are unhappy with the board? I guess it is typical that there will always be people with issues that of course air them followingly. I chose this based on other recommendations, but was it a bad choice? I just did a fast google check when I picked and I think people had issues with Gigabyte K5 which was the other one I was looking at, like "soft bricking" needing to pull the battery.


on the contrary, this is the best overall x370 board on the market right now. most discussion seems fixated on ram speeds which are dependent on your ram modules and IMC. it has little to do with the motherboard.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> on the contrary, this is the best overall x370 board on the market right now. most discussion seems fixated on ram speeds which are dependent on your ram modules and IMC. it has little to do with the motherboard.


My strong impression is that more people are being able to run 3333 and 3466 *stable* on other boards, no doubts about it.

Crossshair and Asrock X370 Prof. Gaming two verified examples but I'm sure there are others.

Also what's funny is that higher memory speeds on our board was possible for some users using the 810 bios before Asus decided on removing features from the bios.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> on the contrary, this is the best overall x370 board on the market right now. most discussion seems fixated on ram speeds which are dependent on your ram modules and IMC. it has little to do with the motherboard.


Sorry, but you're wrong to say that. The board is a good all rounder, and people are having trouble with Ryzen and memory on any MB, but MB can, and does have something to do with it!

One of the main reasons the CH6 is such a good board for memory is that unlike most of the first wave of AM4 boards, some are made using a 'standard' trace design for the motherboard, designed by AMD. A few, including CH6, are their own implementation which have had some fine tuning done. Fine tuning that most boards, including ours, did not have done before production.

To be honest - if you want your memory to work at 3200, without guessing what the hundreds of settings should be at, then I cannot recommend this board unless you buy the expensive rams named on the QVL, in which case you'll be fine.

If you want your board to do more than 3200, then this is not the right board. *Very few* have got anything higher than 3200 working....with _any_ bios!


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm pretty satisfied with my MB, everything running within expectations once I got familiar with it. So 1600x running at 4025MHz and a bit under 1.4v, temps cool under CM Nepton 140xl cooler, Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX, running at 2933MHz, CL 12, 1.35v. Samsung M.2 960Evo 250GB running at full speed. VRM and chipset are as cool as they can be. W10, W7 and Mint (each on own SSD) making no problems. Might go for 1800x next year unless AMD throws in something better by that time. Still waiting for newer BIOS version with AGESA 1.0.0.7 to eventually change to RAM faster than 3200MHz. Had no black green or blue screens for long while now.
All together I would place this MB in upper class of mid range MBs with very few of top tier being slightly better but at much heavier price. 1600(x) seems to be ideal processor for it coupled by RAM up to 3200MHz.
Needles to say, I like mid range computers peeked enough to make a stable but fast platform. I came off a GA-990XA-UD3, FX 6350 @4.9GHz and 1886 MHz RAM and performance from it is just about doubled.


----------



## naz2

well i did my own research when deciding on this board vs the ch6 and noted that the common factor for good overclocking was high quality ram (b-die) and a good IMC. whatever effect the board layout has on stability seems minimal (if any). there's plenty of people running memory at 3200+ mhz on both boards; i had my flare x stable at 3333 using stilt's settings before switching to trident z. both sets were stable at 3200mhz using the default xmp profile anyways

so based on my experience and what i've seen on this site i'd say there's no reason to waste $100 on the ch6 unless you're interested in extreme overclocking.

IMO asus disabled the advanced bios settings specifically for this reason; they realized that the prime pro was too good a value and would cannibalize ch6 sales


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> well i did my own research when deciding on this board vs the ch6 and noted that the common factor for good overclocking was high quality ram (b-die) and a good IMC. whatever effect the board layout has on stability seems minimal (if any). there's plenty of people running memory at 3200+ mhz on both boards; i had my flare x stable at 3333 using stilt's settings before switching to trident z. both sets were stable at 3200mhz using the default xmp profile anyways
> 
> so based on my experience and what i've seen on this site i'd say there's no reason to waste $100 on the ch6 unless you're interested in extreme overclocking.
> 
> IMO asus disabled the advanced bios settings specifically for this reason; they realized that the prime pro was too good a value and would cannibalize ch6 sales


You may be right but removing bios feautures without explaining why is still terrible customer managent and lack of communication.

Please give us your settings when running your FlareX memory stable at 3333MHz, would be valuable for all of us trying to achieve this on latest bios (yes, we are using Samsung b-die), you did this on latest bios? Your timings would be very valuable as well.

I have managed it myself (3333 and passing stability test) but using pretty bad timings (having most timings on auto except the first 5). Running 3333 stable on our board is rare but exists, haven't heard it at 3466 using latest bios though.

Also making it boot in Windows and passing some benchmarks is pretty easy for 3466 too, I did that, but passing stability tests something else.


----------



## naz2

i used stilt's "safe" settings from the following post

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558

passed a standard memtest (16 threads, 95% allocation) with 100% coverage. 3466 with the same timings caused errors and i didn't feel like bumping voltage. bios was 810 with the cbs options unlocked, haven't used anything newer

note that i was using flare x 3200c14 which is "ultra high quality" according to stilt. the trident z 3600c16 kit im using now isn't stable at 3333 so i've had to dial it back to 3200. so there are additional gains to be had from binned modules within the b-die family, too


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> well i did my own research when deciding on this board vs the ch6 and noted that the common factor for good overclocking was high quality ram (b-die) and a good IMC. whatever effect the board layout has on stability seems minimal (if any). there's plenty of people running memory at 3200+ mhz on both boards; i had my flare x stable at 3333 using stilt's settings before switching to trident z. both sets were stable at 3200mhz using the default xmp profile anyways
> 
> so based on my experience and what i've seen on this site i'd say there's no reason to waste $100 on the ch6 unless you're interested in extreme overclocking.
> 
> IMO asus disabled the advanced bios settings specifically for this reason; they realized that the prime pro was too good a value and would cannibalize ch6 sales


I did much research too and have been ASUS customer for more than 10 years. At 165GBP (now can get for 125GBP) with an X370 chipset, this board is clearly an enthusiast level board. Mid range, but enthusiast - which is what the X370 chipset is designed for. I am on my second set of AMD recommended ram (b-die) and 3200 was still not easy to achieve. As someone who loves to tweak this board provides all you can want - or that's what I thought.....

Most of the CBS settings introduced with 0810 were not given to us by ASUS - they were mostly part of AMD AGESA 1.0.0.6 and were withdrawn because some of them (including p-states) didn't work properly on our boards. Nothing to do with thinking they'd given us too much for 'nothing'. They removed ALL the settings, even those which had solved many of our problems purely so they didn't have to deal with too many RMA requests.

Board design is incredibly important and can affect reliability in many important ways - this is the simple reason ram won't work in our board with working settings from say the CH6 - the pathways to that memory are different, containing different components with differing electrical properties. So board design can, and does have a large impact on reliability and performance.

Some of the settings introduced with AGESA 1006 gave many of us the ability reach a stable 3200 - and a few lucky people went beyond - but not with any great degree of stability. So lots of us were upset, to say the least, when they just removed the whole AMD CBS section, rendering many of our OCs useless. I am still currently only able to achieve 3200 stable on my b-die memory with the modded bios which includes BGS and BGSA - essential to my ram running reliably.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> i used stilt's "safe" settings from the following post
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558
> 
> passed a standard memtest (16 threads, 95% allocation) with 100% coverage. 3466 with the same timings caused errors and i didn't feel like bumping voltage. bios was 810 with the cbs options unlocked, haven't used anything newer
> 
> note that i was using flare x 3200c14 which is "ultra high quality" according to stilt. the trident z 3600c16 kit im using now isn't stable at 3333 so i've had to dial it back to 3200. so there are additional gains to be had from binned modules within the b-die family, too


Oh, bios was 0810, this may actually explain your success. Like I wrote before I know at least one person being able to run both 3333 and 3466 stable on 0810 but not on the later bios versions using the same settings after Asus removing bios features.

Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## naz2

is there any evidence of 810 damaging boards? first i've heard of this


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> is there any evidence of 810 damaging boards? first i've heard of this


I didn't say that - but yes, there is!

The P-state bug can brick your board if you happen to enter the wrong setting.


----------



## naz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I didn't say that - but yes, there is!
> 
> The P-state bug can brick your board if you happen to enter the wrong setting.


so it's only a problem caused by user error?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> so it's only a problem caused by user error?


No, it's a problem caused by the bios accepting and setting dodgy/nonsensical settings, nothing to do with user.


----------



## naz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> No, it's a problem caused by the bios accepting and setting dodgy/nonsensical settings, nothing to do with user.


define "accepting", as in there's no input verification or the bios is actually bugged and will corrupt data? if it's the former then i don't see the problem; there's a reason they have warnings pasted on every page

the "asus is preventing RMAs" argument doesn't make sense to me. like i said they have disclaimers on all the advanced bios pages which waive their liability. do they also replace CH6's that were damaged because of user error?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> define "accepting", as in there's no input verification or the bios is actually bugged and will corrupt data? if it's the former then i don't see the problem; there's a reason they have warnings pasted on every page
> 
> the "asus is preventing RMAs" argument doesn't make sense to me. like i said they have disclaimers on all the advanced bios pages which waive their liability. do they also replace CH6's that were damaged because of user error?


CH6 doesn't have the error as far as I know. Read up for yourself

Edit: _most_ fields in the bios validate your input and tell you if it's too high, or they simply don't accept values outside of their range


----------



## makatech

If Asus actually had some proper bios version information, documentation and customer communication this discussion would have been totally unnecessary, what we are doing now is speculating and guessing.


----------



## naz2

i searched this thread for "810" and didn't find substantive information regarding any defects or asus's RMA conspiracy. anyways back to my original point, this board is great and the best value on the market right now IMO. you get all the usable performance of the ch6 without a $100 premium (which is why asus is artificially stratifying their product range through disable bios features). Reous was releasing modded bioses for this board with unlocked p-states a month before 810 which just proves that it had all these capabilities built in from the beginning
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> If Asus actually had some proper bios version information, documentation and customer communication this discussion would have been totally unnecessary, what we are doing now is speculating and guessing.


you're right, it's all speculation with no proof


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> i searched this thread for "810" and didn't find substantive information regarding any defects or asus's RMA conspiracy. anyways back to my original point, this board is great and the best value on the market right now IMO. you get all the usable performance of the ch6 without a $100 premium (which is why asus is artificially stratifying their product range through disable bios features). Reous was releasing modded bioses for this board with unlocked p-states a month before 810 which just proves that it had all these capabilities built in from the beginning
> you're right, it's all speculation with no proof


i brick my motherboard with p-states XDDDD i get new board in warranty service.
I dont try again more of this setting hahaha.

Bad settings = brick board.

yes... user error but... asus cant block this values? or give the way to repair this with clear cmos or something?

I LIKE this board... but asus (at software level) need better support than now.

Reous send mail to asus with test and evidence of the fails.... nothing... "developer team are in "X" country, i cant help you with this." or something similar.

now i have my Ryzen 1600 (non X) at [email protected] LLC5 an my ram at 3200mhz... not bad.


----------



## crakej

Partly true lol

I wholeheartedly recommend staying on bios 0810 unless you're still having problems you know have been fixed in later bios - just avoid p-states. Will also give most users the ability to get 3200MTs reletivily easily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> i searched this thread for "810" and didn't find substantive information regarding any defects or asus's RMA conspiracy. anyways back to my original point, this board is great and the best value on the market right now IMO. you get all the usable performance of the ch6 without a $100 premium (which is why asus is artificially stratifying their product range through disable bios features). Reous was releasing modded bioses for this board with unlocked p-states a month before 810 which just proves that it had all these capabilities built in from the beginning
> you're right, it's all speculation with no proof


You seriously need to do some reading - I may not be completely right, but I base what I say on fact/experience as much as possible, not speculation, when I do speculate, I say so.

Still interested to see what your settings were for 3333 stable?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i brick my motherboard with p-states XDDDD i get new board in warranty service.
> I dont try again more of this setting hahaha.
> 
> Bad settings = brick board.


Using the BIOS P-States is safe while we only set Pstate0 FID and DID, without altering anything else in this section.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> ... user error but... asus cant block this values?


The AMD CBS section is not the only one with values that can brick the board.
The DRAM timings can do it as well.

A few examples (to no reproduce):
- tRDRDSCL at 1
- tWRWRSCL at 1
- tCWL at a lower value than tCAS-2


----------



## FurionBG

Anyone observed crazy amps/wattage readings on their Ryzen? During stress testing i peak at around 175 watts and 116 amps (!), which seems rather high. Anybody know at what values overcurrent and overwattage protection kicks in and are those configureable? (ignore this is on a CH6, values are around the same on PRIME X370 for me).


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurionBG*
> 
> Anyone observed crazy amps/wattage readings on their Ryzen?...


In regard of your voltages and the stress test you use, the powers and currents are normal, nothing to worry about.


----------



## bardacuda

That is normal for IBT. In IBT AVX w/ 1.3 load voltage and 13 of 16GB mem used, I was drawing 175W as well.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurionBG*
> 
> Anyone observed crazy amps/wattage readings on their Ryzen? During stress testing i peak at around 175 watts and 116 amps (!), which seems rather high. Anybody know at what values overcurrent and overwattage protection kicks in and are those configureable? (ignore this is on a CH6, values are around the same on PRIME X370 for me).


Software is inaccurate when reading power measurements. That being said, depending on overclock and what your voltage is at, I could believe that in certain situations 175W power draw is possible.


----------



## crakej

I had over 200w power draw on earlier bioses!


----------



## SaccoSVD

So, settled at 4.025Ghz 1.39v (SOC still at 0.950v LLC3)

Still a small bump from 4.0Ghz but the temps remain low at 71.5c. Passed 50 IBT AVX very high.

I need way too much vcore at 4.05Ghz to keep it below 76 and was not 100% stable.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Could I put a NVME such as a Samsung PRO on this board?

M.2 and NVME ports are different and this one seems to be only M.2


----------



## lobolobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Could I put a NVME such as a Samsung PRO on this board?
> 
> M.2 and NVME ports are different and this one seems to be only M.2


Good morning from Spain.

Yes, using this in my board with no problem.

https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B01M211K53/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bardacuda

M.2 is the slot....NVME is the protocol. The board should support both SATA and NVME drives in the M.2 slot.
Quote:


> AMD Ryzen™ Processors :
> 1 x M.2 Socket 3, with M key, type 2242/2260/2280/22110 storage devices support (SATA & PCIE 3.0 x 4 mode)
> AMD 7th Generation A-series/Athlon™ Processors :
> 1 x M.2 Socket 3, with M key, type 2242/2260/2280/22110 storage devices support (SATA & PCIE 3.0 x 2 mode)


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Could I put a NVME such as a Samsung PRO on this board?
> 
> M.2 and NVME ports are different and this one seems to be only M.2


Using this one without problems (using the Samsung driver)
https://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorkomponenter/255464-samsung_ssd_960_evo_250gb

and you install the nvme m.2 drive here:
https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/ztzykcloynunavn.jpg

Cooling is a possible issue for nvme m.2 drives but it has been working fine for me so far...


----------



## figarro

I'm using an Samsung 960 EVO without problems. The placement of the M.2 slot is unfortunate, to say the least, as it gets heat up by warm air from the GPU. It's not the worst placement though, as some other boards have put the M.2 slot right under the CPU. I'm using three aluminum heatsinks bought from eBay to add some passive cooling. Temps for the SSD range from 35 to 60, depending on load.

Also, I've experimented with keeping intake fans on at all times and ambient temperatures seem to have dropped by 6-7 degrees inside the case, even at relatively low 550RPM fan speeds (using two Phanteks 140mm ML fans).


----------



## crakej

At last it looks like AGESA 1.0.0.7 is on it's way! http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-preps-agesa-1-7-firmware-to-support-raven-ridge-apus.html

Looks like there are major changes coming which might cause more bugs (eek!) as they're radically changing the structure of the bios to enable easier support for future CPUs


----------



## MishelLngelo

Well, it's inevitable. Raven ridge is not interesting to me (not with this kind of MB anyway) but Pinnacle Ridge is definitely an option because I was going to switch to 1800x anyway next year. For now, some better memory support would be appreciated very much. On that picture it looks like it's more for Threadripper than Ryzen platform.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Well, it's inevitable. Raven ridge is not interesting to me (not with this kind of MB anyway) but Pinnacle Ridge is definitely an option because I was going to switch to 1800x anyway next year. For now, some better memory support would be appreciated very much. On that picture it looks like it's more for Threadripper than Ryzen platform.


We can but hope that we get more improvement in Ryzen memory compatibility! It looks like it will be a while before we get it though - depends how long they've been working on it. AMD have not given an official release date for it but that doesn't mean ASUS etc aren't working on it already - Elmores' statement seems to confirm that, but it does seem that the structure changes are major and will require more work than usual to implement.

I will happily wait for this now and see what it brings. At least we know our boards will easily support new CPUs.


----------



## Xuper

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/28200_50#post_26391661

Please I need 3200 or above!!!!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Right, I'm kinda addicted to upgrading as little by little as possible over time. I probably have at least couple of screws left from my first 386 !!


----------



## crakej

What a shame Prime Pro doesn't get _any_ of this kind of attention from @elmor or anyone else at ASUS - still, at least something is happening.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> What a shame Prime Pro doesn't get _any_ of this kind of attention from @elmor or anyone else at ASUS - still, at least something is happening.


Look at the bright side, it should trickle down to us by the time most kinks are ironed out.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Look at the bright side, it should trickle down to us by the time most kinks are ironed out.


Hopefully - this is one I'm not going to be first to flash!


----------



## Malogeek

So with some weird pricing with RAM lately, I was able to sell my TridentZ Hynix 3200 CL16 RAM on ebay for the same amount I originally paid for them back in March, and was able to get some Samsung-B TridentZ CL14 for the price they were at when Ryzen came out, about $70 difference which was decent. Was nice to be able to finally simply turn on D.O.C.P and have it working at full speed.

Now that I have the RAM side sorted out, I'd like to try overclocking my 1700 again. I've tried various ways over the last 6 months with very little success, I think I lost the lottery bad. I'm running a Noctua air cooler and I'd like to get it stable to at least 3.7Ghz, which really shouldn't be difficult. If I use ZenStates and set it to 3.7Ghz with 1.3v, I can't even get through a game of BF1 without the game crashing, windows spazzing out. It's not even hitting 55c during this.

I was preferring to use ZenStates as I would also like to do some HandBrake which really pushes it hard. So I was setting it back to default for handbrake with ZenStates.

So if I was to overclock in BIOS, what would be recommended voltages and LLC levels for a modest 3.7Ghz OC?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> So with some weird pricing with RAM lately, I was able to sell my TridentZ Hynix 3200 CL16 RAM on ebay for the same amount I originally paid for them back in March, and was able to get some Samsung-B TridentZ CL14 for the price they were at when Ryzen came out, about $70 difference which was decent. Was nice to be able to finally simply turn on D.O.C.P and have it working at full speed.
> 
> Now that I have the RAM side sorted out, I'd like to try overclocking my 1700 again. I've tried various ways over the last 6 months with very little success, I think I lost the lottery bad. I'm running a Noctua air cooler and I'd like to get it stable to at least 3.7Ghz, which really shouldn't be difficult. If I use ZenStates and set it to 3.7Ghz with 1.3v, I can't even get through a game of BF1 without the game crashing, windows spazzing out. It's not even hitting 55c during this.
> 
> I was preferring to use ZenStates as I would also like to do some HandBrake which really pushes it hard. So I was setting it back to default for handbrake with ZenStates.
> 
> So if I was to overclock in BIOS, what would be recommended voltages and LLC levels for a modest 3.7Ghz OC?


if you set llc5 your setted voltage in Bios is the true voltage to the cpu (see SVI sensor in hwinfo or similar software.

each cpu need different voltage but in my rig i use [email protected] or [email protected]
i recommend to you see the SVI sensor with stress in hwinfo and set this vcore with llc5 in bios


----------



## SaccoSVD

THank you guys for the answers regarding the NVME. It seems the port is a dual one for M.2 and also for a NVME.

I think I'll go for a Samsung PRO 500Gb (the price is right) for the system and apps)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> THank you guys for the answers regarding the NVME. It seems the port is a dual one for M.2 and also for a NVME.
> 
> I think I'll go for a Samsung PRO 500Gb (the price is right) for the system and apps)


You won't regret it at all! This is how Windows should be, and Linux is very very snappy!

I've got the SM961 256GB which has just windows on it. I moved the AppData folder to drive d which is 2 sata SSDs in a Windows stripped volume which contains my apps as well.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> if you set llc5 your setted voltage in Bios is the true voltage to the cpu (see SVI sensor in hwinfo or similar software.
> 
> each cpu need different voltage but in my rig i use [email protected] or [email protected]
> i recommend to you see the SVI sensor with stress in hwinfo and set this vcore with llc5 in bios


From many of the posts here, I thought that LLC5 wasn't recommended ever?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> From many of the posts here, I thought that LLC5 wasn't recommended ever?


i recommend LLC5 to 3.8 or low OC
if you oc to 4ghz aprox. i recommend LLC4 or 3.

I use LLC5 with 3.9 without problem (3 months ago aprox)

if you set LLC 4 you need to use the SVI voltage with stress + 0.012v in bios i think.


----------



## SaccoSVD

LLC5 or LLC4 aren't actually needed.

Fighting vdroop shouldn't be a mission. All that matters is the load vcore, it should always be below the max allowed.

I'm at 4.025Ghz at LLC3 1.387v (1.36v vdroop)....working fine.

It might seem important to use LLC4 or LLC5 as you reach the max vcore, but I think that region is the most dangerous for such LLCs cause the peaks are gonna go beyond it. If you need say 1.412v at load is better to use LLC3 and go beyond 1.425v if required, at idle such voltages aren't dangerous as no current is passing through the CPU.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> LLC5 or LLC4 aren't actually needed.
> 
> Fighting vdroop shouldn't be a mission. All that matters is the load vcore, it should always be below the max allowed.
> 
> I'm at 4.025Ghz at LLC3 1.387v (1.36v vdroop)....working fine.
> 
> It might seem important to use LLC4 or LLC5 as you reach the max vcore, but I think that region is the most dangerous for such LLCs cause the peaks are gonna go beyond it.


imo its the same. Explain:
if i down my LLC i need to set more vCore (in bios)
i have more idle voltage and less with stress. But in my mother (VDDCR CPU voltage) i reach same voltage (because i set more in bios to have same vCore in stress test with LLC4)

BUT! i accept what your VRM go better (talking of useful life) with less LLC.

I recommend 3/4/5 of LLC (but i use 5 or 4)

i cant remember what user test this:



the end is the same:
less LLC protect your VRM (your board)
high LLC protect your CPU

imagine i need 1.44v to get 4.0ghz
if i use llc5 my VRM (in motherboard) have much stress but my cpu have continuos 1.44v.
if i set less LLC (imagine... 3) i need to set +0.024v (my motherboard go better)... 1.464v and my cpu receive this vCore all night or when i dont use my pc (i dont shutdown my pc)... in use or stress this voltage down at 1.44v... the same but dont all time.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> What a shame Prime Pro doesn't get _any_ of this kind of attention from @elmor or anyone else at ASUS - still, at least something is happening.


@elmor would probably be able to answer at least some of our questions or simply direct them to the right guy, I'm pretty sure he would reply and I believe he may be our key to Asus?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



high LLC protect your CPU



No it doesn't







High LLC is the one that can kill your CPU, specially if you're around the max already.

A more relaxed LLC will not peak as high, and as I said, you don't need to be within or below the max vcore at idle.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i cant remember what user test this:


It was me.

My oscilloscope might miss the voltage peaks that everybody pretending that LLC over 3 is harmfull pretend to be real.
According to I-don't-remember-who, those peaks could reach 70 mV with LLC 5.

I'm running with CPU LLC 5 with a low enough voltage (1.2625 V) for the peaks to remains absolutely harmless, because the real core voltage should never go over 1.2625+0.07=1.3325 V.

Off course, the choice of the LLC level is less easy to those who set the Vcore at a higher value than 1.36V.


----------



## ZeNch

oh! thanks for the explanation i dont have idea to this peaks out of the graph


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> LLC5 or LLC4 aren't actually needed.
> 
> Fighting vdroop shouldn't be a mission. All that matters is the load vcore, it should always be below the max allowed.
> 
> I'm at 4.025Ghz at LLC3 1.387v (1.36v vdroop)....working fine.
> 
> It might seem important to use LLC4 or LLC5 as you reach the max vcore, but I think that region is the most dangerous for such LLCs cause the peaks are gonna go beyond it. If you need say 1.412v at load is better to use LLC3 and go beyond 1.425v if required, at idle such voltages aren't dangerous as no current is passing through the CPU.


When you say 'vcore' you mean VDDCR_CPU?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I mean the vcore set in BIOS (yes I think that's the name) against the "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" seen in HWInfo at load.


----------



## Malogeek

So I set the CPU to 3.7Ghz, voltage to 1.35675 and both CPU and SOC LLC to level 3. Seems to be completely stable in Handbrake for both h264 and h265 workloads but the temps are very high at 77-79 and looks like it's throttling to keep the temps under control, overing around 3.64Ghz. I'm moving to an AIO early next year so that should help temps out, but for now I want to see what I can get for stability but not as high voltage.

The SVI TFN2 core voltage sits at 1.331v most of the time at full load, occasionally dipping to 1.325v but never lower and sometimes up to 1.337v. So should I try 1.34v LLC3 and see if it's still stable?


----------



## ZeNch

if i like what my cpu low his vCore (or vCore+freq) in idle i need p-states in Bios?

my vid is 1.194 to 1.238 in hwinfo

i set now offset vCore but is the same with fixed.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> So I set the CPU to 3.7Ghz, voltage to 1.35675 and both CPU and SOC LLC to level 3. Seems to be completely stable in Handbrake for both h264 and h265 workloads but the temps are very high at 77-79 and looks like it's throttling to keep the temps under control, overing around 3.64Ghz. I'm moving to an AIO early next year so that should help temps out, but for now I want to see what I can get for stability but not as high voltage.
> 
> The SVI TFN2 core voltage sits at 1.331v most of the time at full load, occasionally dipping to 1.325v but never lower and sometimes up to 1.337v. So should I try 1.34v LLC3 and see if it's still stable?


1.325v to 3.7 is much... or your cpu is bad (in sillicon lottery) or you can try with less vCore

Disable Core Performance Booster


----------



## sisay

My asus has vdrop 0.12 V ... 1.35 bios in load 1.41v(LLC-auto) - 1.29 cpu
Damaged board?


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 1.325v to 3.7 is much... or your cpu is bad (in sillicon lottery) or you can try with less vCore
> 
> Disable Core Performance Booster


I'm down to 1.3v now testing for stability and temps are better. The Disable Core Performance Booster seems to have helped, thanks.


----------



## Malogeek

1.3v was a fail, blue screen during handbrake. 1.3125 was a fail even just sitting in windows coding and with a browser open. Can't get this stable below 1.325v at 3.7Ghz. Worst 1700 ever?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> 1.3v was a fail, blue screen during handbrake. 1.3125 was a fail even just sitting in windows coding and with a browser open. Can't get this stable below 1.325v at 3.7Ghz. Worst 1700 ever?


1.325v in SVI2 sensor? or in Bios with LLC3?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> 1.3v was a fail, blue screen during handbrake. 1.3125 was a fail even just sitting in windows coding and with a browser open. Can't get this stable below 1.325v at 3.7Ghz. Worst 1700 ever?


A blue screen is often caused by the RAM: too high frequency, wrong timings and/or voltages (SOC, VDDP, CLDO_VDDP,...).
The same goes for the programs that ends unexpectedly with an error message which explains nothing.

A CPU instability usually ends by a black screen.

BTW, my 1700 is stable at 3.7 Ghz with 1.18125 V and LLC 5.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Cooling is a possible issue for nvme m.2 drives but it has been working fine for me so far...


One of the reasons I chose the Prime X370 over the Hero other than cost. The M.2 slot is NOT under a graphics card's heat dump. No problem keeping my M.2 960 EVO cool and I have never seen it throttle.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 1.325v in SVI2 sensor? or in Bios with LLC3?


In the BIOS with LLC3


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> A blue screen is often caused by the RAM: too high frequency, wrong timings and/or voltages (SOC, VDDP, CLDO_VDDP,...).
> The same goes for the programs that ends unexpectedly with an error message which explains nothing.
> 
> A CPU instability usually ends by a black screen.
> 
> BTW, my 1700 is stable at 3.7 Ghz with 1.18125 V and LLC 5.


I have a similar setup to Malogeek with Ryzen 1700 (stock fan) & 3200 CL14.

Had stability issues with ram @ 3200. Dropped ram down to 3060 but with stilts fast 3200 CL14 timings and no more ram issues. Also ram is only slightly slower. Don't even notice the difference in performance playing games like BF1.

For cpu i use zenstates 3.725 Ghz @ 1.21875V. CPU LLC 3 extreme, SOC 0.95V LLC 2 extreme.

With these settings i have no crashes playing games, encoding, browsing web etc. I do fail Aida64 and OCCTPT but not other less stress test's like RealBench, CINEBENCH R15.blender,MemTest hci,MemTest64.


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> A blue screen is often caused by the RAM: too high frequency, wrong timings and/or voltages (SOC, VDDP, CLDO_VDDP,...).
> The same goes for the programs that ends unexpectedly with an error message which explains nothing.
> 
> A CPU instability usually ends by a black screen.
> 
> BTW, my 1700 is stable at 3.7 Ghz with 1.18125 V and LLC 5.


Hasn't been a single issue with the new RAM if CPU not overclocked or is 1.325 or above. I'm just running the RAM at DOCP.

Is your 1700 on water cooling?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> In the BIOS with LLC3


your cpu can be bad to oc...
but your blue screen is rare, i only have black screens with bad oc


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> your cpu can be bad to oc...
> but your blue screen is rare, i only have black screens with bad oc


Most of the time when I know the overclock is bad, it's either a hard reboot, a program closes out suddenly, video driver resets when in a game etc. actual blue screens (windows 10 version of them, not the classic ones) are very rare. This PC has been rock solid when not overclocked though.

I'd love to swap out this 1700 for a 1600X. I bought upon release of Ryzen but I think I would have rathered the 1600X instead.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I thought over about the NVME thing. I already run out of 4 SSD (3 Samsung Pro + one Vertex 3 that is dying)

I might just save the money and buy, nothing. I have what I need.

The reason: After watching this video, boot loads or general app/game launch time wasn't overly faster than the SSD. Ultimately, I almost never move large amounts of data and when I do so is generally fast enough with SSDs.






I might wait till NVME tech becomes 2x fast/capacity of what it is now and upgrade in that moment.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I thought over about the NVME thing. I already run out of 4 SSD (3 Samsung Pro + one Vertex 3 that is dying)
> 
> I might just save the money and buy, nothing. I have what I need.
> 
> The reason: After watching this video, boot loads or general app/game launch time wasn't overly faster than the SSD. Ultimately, I almost never move large amounts of data and when I do so is generally fast enough with SSDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might wait till NVME tech becomes 2x fast/capacity of what it is now and upgrade in that moment.


NVME as a boot drive is a dream though....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Oh I saw this chart:

I have 850 Evo only so a NVME should be much faster. Hmmm....ok a 512TB Samsung pro should be then.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Aren't we a bit paranoid about LLC5 and eventual voltage spikes ? Very first time when I switched on my system with 1600x on the first BIOS it set voltage at 1.525v Used it like that while doing some tests for few days and at some moments it hit almost 1.6v !!! No ill effects from that even after repeated overheat conditions.
Since than I managed 4025MHz at (software measured) peeks to 1.4v using LLC5 because I'm not comfortable using other methods (tried but don't like them). So, let's take those numbers, just how high is my voltage in those micro seconds that must be so short spikes (that even lower grade oscilloscopes can't catch) and how harmful could they be over let's say couple of years ?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> Hasn't been a single issue with the new RAM if CPU not overclocked or is 1.325 or above. I'm just running the RAM at DOCP.
> 
> Is your 1700 on water cooling?


Yes, it's watercooled but It had a aircooling before and it has nothing to do with the stability of my setup.

The DOCP is a translation of the XMP profile that's make for Intel CPU and it does not affect every settings that can be needed to make the RAM stable (ProcODT, BankGroupSwap,...)
Its timings are usually very loose, and they even make the RAM more unstable than with better/tighter timings.

That's why the instability of your RAM with the DOCP profile does not means it could not be stable with manual settings.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> your cpu can be bad to oc...
> but your blue screen is rare, i only have black screens with bad oc
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time when I know the overclock is bad, it's either a hard reboot, a program closes out suddenly, video driver resets when in a game etc. actual blue screens (windows 10 version of them, not the classic ones) are very rare. This PC has been rock solid when not overclocked though.
> 
> I'd love to swap out this 1700 for a 1600X. I bought upon release of Ryzen but I think I would have rathered the 1600X instead.
Click to expand...

Is your GPU overclocked or do you have another one you can try? Sounds like it could be an unstable GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> THank you guys for the answers regarding the NVME. It seems the *M.2* port is a dual one for M.2 SATA and also for a NVME.
> 
> I think I'll go for a Samsung PRO 500Gb (the price is right) for the system and apps)


FTFY


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Is your GPU overclocked or do you have another one you can try? Sounds like it could be an unstable GPU.


The GPU is fine, I've had it for years. Everything is fine if I don't overclock.

I'm thinking it's likely RAM stability as couple of you have suggested. I'm going to keep playing with some CPU overclocks and adjust power deliverywhilst the RAM is on JEDEC default to rule that out.

So if the XMP profile settings aren't stable, what would be my trial & error procedure to find stability? Or are there some known good settings I could try?

My RAM:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> The GPU is fine, I've had it for years. Everything is fine if I don't overclock.
> 
> I'm thinking it's likely RAM stability as couple of you have suggested. I'm going to keep playing with some CPU overclocks and adjust power deliverywhilst the RAM is on JEDEC default to rule that out.
> 
> So if the XMP profile settings aren't stable, what would be my trial & error procedure to find stability? Or are there some known good settings I could try?
> 
> My RAM:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205


Docp+procODT+Soc voltage+ram voltage+geardown disabled.

ProcODT 53.3 or 60 is good in much rams.
Soc Voltage 0.95v to 1.2v (try)
voltage ram ... i need 1.375 to run docp but each ram is different.

try in your tests with one change at time with this way you see what setting improve your stability.


----------



## FPWR

Hi friends, i need some help.

Firstly sory my English.

My build ;

Asus Prime x370 Pro
Ryzen 1600 with stock cooler
Fsp Hydro 700w
Gskill FlareX 2*8 3200 Mhz CL14

My ram settings at DOCP but i changed some units. Still not stable. Will you share the manual ram and bios settings with me?

My bios settings Vcore 1.275v LLC3 %130 - Soc voltage 0.95v LLC3 %130 - CPU and SOC Phase control = Extreme. My target 3.7GHZ with stock cooler after overclock high level. I want to get a new cooler. But firstly i need ram stability. Sory my english. Thank you.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPWR*
> 
> Hi friends, i need some help.
> 
> Firstly sory my English.
> 
> My build ;
> 
> Asus Prime x370 Pro
> Ryzen 1600 with stock cooler
> Fsp Hydro 700w
> Gskill FlareX 2*8 3200 Mhz CL14
> 
> My ram settings at DOCP but i changed some units. Still not stable. Will you share the manual ram and bios settings with me?
> 
> My bios settings Vcore 1.275v LLC3 %130 - Soc voltage 0.95v LLC3 %130 - CPU and SOC Phase control = Extreme. My target 3.7GHZ with stock cooler after overclock high level. I want to get a new cooler. But firstly i need ram stability. Sory my english. Thank you.


what if, you disable DOCP and set the DRAM manually?


----------



## FPWR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> what if, you disable DOCP and set the DRAM manually?


I have read that DocP is not stable. So I want to set it manually for Gskill flare x settings. I also need bios-accepted settings. Thank you to answer.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPWR*
> 
> Hi friends, i need some help.
> 
> Firstly sory my English.
> 
> My build ;
> 
> Asus Prime x370 Pro
> Ryzen 1600 with stock cooler
> Fsp Hydro 700w
> Gskill FlareX 2*8 3200 Mhz CL14
> 
> My ram settings at DOCP but i changed some units. Still not stable. Will you share the manual ram and bios settings with me?
> 
> My bios settings Vcore 1.275v LLC3 %130 - Soc voltage 0.95v LLC3 %130 - CPU and SOC Phase control = Extreme. My target 3.7GHZ with stock cooler after overclock high level. I want to get a new cooler. But firstly i need ram stability. Sory my english. Thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPWR*
> 
> I have read that DocP is not stable. So I want to set it manually for Gskill flare x settings. I also need bios-accepted settings. Thank you to answer.


Hi! your SOC voltage need different value for different rams and for different speeds in the same ram.

Try with more soc voltage 0.95v to 1.2v max

Try with more than 1.35 in voltage ram (my ram need 1.375v to run 3200mhz... its a example)

Geardown Disabled

Cmd2t (1- or 2t according your ram model)

if you have cold boot error you need to set ProcODT.

*Cold Boot = you power ON your pc and your pc restart 2 or 3 times and give you error in bios post. (F1)

in each change you need to test (try changing one setting at time)


----------



## Lermite

On our motherboard, the PCH heatsink has two protuding nuts, in which two small screws goes through the board.
The height of these nuts prevents the heatsink to touch the PCH.
The space is filled with a 0.6 mm thick chewing-gum and its thermal conductivity is pretty bad.
In more, this heatsink is covered by a sticker than prevents it to work properly.



That's why the PCH is usually pretty hot.

I replaced it with a small heatsink and an even smaller fan.
This fan is silent because it's supplied with 7V, while its noise is already discreet with 12V.



It's mounted directly on the PCH, with two bolts though the holes in the board, with the right amount of thermal paste that provides a very efficient thermal junction.

The heatskink: http://www.dx.com/p/high-performance-copper-aluminum-heatsink-radiator-golden-45-x-45-x-10mm-237308
The fan: : http://www.dx.com/p/av-0-13a-2-pin-hdd-7-blade-cooling-fan-black-red-12v-40-x-0-7mm-323079

A global view showing the new version of my deflector on the rear fan.
Its purpose is to improve the cores VRM cooling, but is also improves the SOC VRM's, the M2's (that has heatsinks instead of its sticker), and more slightly the graphic card.


This deflector unmounted to show its shape.



The VRM heatskinks also have protruding nuts and a 1.0 mm of chewing-gum.
That's why I reduced the height of these nuts to make the heatsinks to touch the VRM, with the right amount of thermal paste again.



I don't have to worry any longer about my VRM and PCH temperature.









Finally, a small button on the Clear CMOS connector. It makes the recovering from soft briks more convenient and easy.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nicely done. I used to use old Athlon coolers for replacing chipset/NB coolers but I guess this one doesn't need so much. CMOS clear button I fastened out of the way on the case, it's really handier than screwdriver. I guess your back fan blows in ?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I guess your back fan blows in ?


No, it blows out. It's more efficient this way.

Front side: 2 x 140 blow depending on CPU, VRM and PCH temperatures.
Rear side: 1 x 120 blows out depending on VRM temperature only (self-made T-Sensor).
Top side: 2 x 140 blow out through the Eisbaer 280, depending only on CPU temperature because the bios does not allows to select another sensors for the CPU fans.

If the top side fan were not related to the CPU, I would set them a deflector too and I'd make the rear fan to blow in, to improve the cooling of the SOC VRM.
But the way everything works, my choices look right.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> On our motherboard, the PCH heatsink has two protuding nuts, in which two small screws goes through the board.
> The height of these nuts prevents the heatsink to touch the PCH.
> The space is filled with a 0.6 mm thick chewing-gum and its thermal conductivity is pretty bad.
> In more, this heatsink is covered by a sticker than prevents it to work properly.
> 
> That's why the PCH is usually pretty hot.
> 
> I replaced it with a small heatsink and an even smaller fan.
> This fan is silent because it's supplied with 7V, while its noise is already discreet with 12V.
> 
> It's mounted directly on the PCH, with two bolts though the holes in the board, with the right amount of thermal paste that provides a very efficient thermal junction.
> 
> The heatskink: http://www.dx.com/p/high-performance-copper-aluminum-heatsink-radiator-golden-45-x-45-x-10mm-237308
> The fan: : http://www.dx.com/p/av-0-13a-2-pin-hdd-7-blade-cooling-fan-black-red-12v-40-x-0-7mm-323079
> 
> A global view showing the new version of my deflector on the rear fan.
> Its purpose is to improve the cores VRM cooling, but is also improves the SOC VRM's, the M2's (that has heatsinks instead of its sticker), and more slightly the graphic card.
> 
> This deflector unmounted to show its shape.
> 
> The VRM heatskinks also have protruding nuts and a 1.0 mm of chewing-gum.
> That's why I reduced the height of these nuts to make the heatsinks to touch the VRM, with the right amount of thermal paste again.
> 
> I don't have to worry any longer about my VRM and PCH temperature.
> 
> Finally, a small button on the Clear CMOS connector. It makes the recovering from soft briks more convenient and easy.


Great job


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> No, it blows out. It's more efficient this way.
> 
> Front side: 2 x 140 blow depending on CPU, VRM and PCH temperatures.
> Rear side: 1 x 120 blows out depending on VRM temperature only (self-made T-Sensor).
> Top side: 2 x 140 blow out through the Eisbaer 280, depending only on CPU temperature because the bios does not allows to select another sensors for the CPU fans.
> 
> If the top side fan were not related to the CPU, I would set them a deflector too and I'd make the rear fan to blow in, to improve the cooling of the SOC VRM.
> But the way everything works, my choices look right.


i'm interested to know about your DIY T-Probe. is it just a 10k PTC?

also, how thicc is that chewing gums? i'd like to replace them w/ alumina pads which should be arrived next month


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I don't have to worry any longer about my VRM and PCH temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


Hi. Do you have a thermal gun to test your VRM temps?? to see the real temp with your mod of thermal paste. Becouse that sensor seem to show the half of the real temp here's at 80°+:


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i'm interested to know about your DIY T-Probe. is it just a 10k PTC?


I use a CTN 10kΩ thermistor and it works fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> also, how thicc is that chewing gums? i'd like to replace them w/ alumina pads which should be arrived next month


The VRM chewing-gum height is 1.0 mm (between the heatsink and the VRM when everything is mounted).
The PCH's is 0.6 mm.

Even by keeping these chewing-gums, lowering the heatsinks enought for them to almost touch what they are supposed to cool, while smashing the soft stuff to form a very thin layer would improve significantly the cooling efficiency.


----------



## Malogeek

Thank you for the help here folks. Seems my 1700 is quite stable at much lower voltages and temps and now I'm working on getting the RAM stable at higher speeds again.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Hi. Do you have a thermal gun to test your VRM temps?? to see the real temp with your mod of thermal paste.


I do but the usually hottest VRM is totally covered by my Thermistor (and everything that held it at its place), and I'm a bit too lazy to unmount this mess to makes these measurements and them mounting it back.

But I already did them after the replacement of the chewing-gum by the thermal paste, but before the cardboard deflector:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/3660#post_26309575

So, even without measuring their actual temperatures, I'm confident they remain cool enough to preserve the life span of every components around them.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I use a CTN 10kΩ thermistor and it works fine.
> The VRM chewing-gum height is 1.0 mm (between the heatsink and the VRM when everything is mounted).
> The PCH's is 0.6 mm.
> 
> Even by keeping these chewing-gums, lowering the heatsinks enought for them to almost touch what they are supposed to cool, while smashing the soft stuff to form a very thin layer would improve significantly the cooling efficiency.


noice. i guess 0.4mm height difference is no problem then? i only ordered 1mm thick. conductivity is 25W/m.K at worst


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i guess 0.4mm height difference is no problem then? i only ordered 1mm thick. conductivity is 25W/m.K at worst


Yes, the PCH heatsink screws are long enough to handle this gap.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, the PCH heatsink screws are long enough to handle this gap.


great! i'll definitely use that thing









but oh snap! i need to send the board to Asus since there's stupid hologram on the screw


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> great! i'll definitely use that thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but oh snap! i need to send the board to Asus since there's stupid hologram on the screw


Every single modification I made on my board heatsink has voided its warranty.

But I prefer to keep a healthy board during 10 years, far beyond the warranty delay, rather than having to RMA it because some component overheated or crying if that happens after the warranty period.
The same logic goes about my M2 drive.


----------



## SaccoSVD

And Murphy will manage to make it fail 1 day after the guarantee expires.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> ]I thought over about the NVME thing. I already run out of 4 SSD (3 Samsung Pro + one Vertex 3 that is dying)
> 
> I might just save the money and buy, nothing. I have what I need.
> 
> The reason: After watching this video, boot loads or general app/game launch time wasn't overly faster than the SSD. Ultimately, I almost never move large amounts of data and when I do so is generally fast enough with SSDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might wait till NVME tech becomes 2x fast/capacity of what it is now and upgrade in that moment.


The way I use my computers, a standard SSD drive of 128-256GB is all I'd ever need. I only bought the M.2 NVMe Samsung 960 EVO just because it was "new" tech I'd not had any experience with. The drive benchmarks are impressive ...... but meaningless in my use. I don't ever need to transfer large data chunks ever. My data needs are just the opposite .... constant 1KB data writes 24/7/365. I will likely never purchase another M.2 drive for the additional cost for meaningless performance.


----------



## SaccoSVD

You're correct. After watching many videos there is no difference when loading games or apps or windows boot. In many cases they remained the same.

So an NVME would really be worthless in my opinion. Better is to get a bigger SSD if I ever need it as I already have 1.75 Terabyte across 4 drives.

Money best spent elsewhere. Such this which I cannot wait to get:






























https://www.thomann.de/gb/headrush_pedalboard.htm


----------



## SaccoSVD

Steve from Gamer Nexus mentioned an agesa 1.0.0.7 is on the way


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Every single modification I made on my board heatsink has voided its warranty.
> 
> But I prefer to keep a healthy board during 10 years, far beyond the warranty delay, rather than having to RMA it because some component overheated or crying if that happens after the warranty period.
> The same logic goes about my M2 drive.


i'll try to ask them first. if they won't take it, i'll do it myself









at least on the VRM which has no silly hologram


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Money best spent elsewhere. Such this which I cannot wait to get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/gb/headrush_pedalboard.htm


Cool, you are playing electric guitar, recording music etc?

What's your experience using Ryzen for music production so far, I have seen some various reviews?

My daughter is playing in a band but I am trying to learn sometimes too. ;-)

It's simply a war on that digital market, Kemper, Line 6 Helix, Fractal, Headrush and various of software for computers.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Cool, you are playing electric guitar, recording music etc?
> 
> What's your experience using Ryzen for music production so far, I have seen some various reviews?
> 
> My daughter is playing in a band but I am trying to learn sometimes too. ;-)
> 
> It's simply a war on that digital market, Kemper, Line 6 Helix, Fractal, Headrush and various of software for computers.


My bad experience on Ryzen were USB dropouts and high latency but somehow Sacco didnt have my problem. using optical out fixed the dropouts.

if you want to try MIDI and samples, try ableton. it's quite easy to use

I personally use ableton and pro tools hd


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> My bad experience on Ryzen were USB dropouts and high latency but somehow Sacco didnt have my problem. using optical out fixed the dropouts.
> 
> if you want to try MIDI and samples, try ableton. it's quite easy to use
> 
> I personally use ableton and pro tools hd


It will be interesting to see, I will connecting using USB for our Yamaha THR, would be annoying getting rid of my Ryzen system just because of incompability with music recording software or dropouts and high latency. I missed doing research on this before getting my Ryzen system. :-(

Is latency because of how Ryzen handles RAM? Hopefully my Samsung b-die sticks will improve latency if that's the case.

What's wrong with Reaper, I have no interest in paying too much for a recording software yet.  We are not doing any advanced stuff yet, basically just recording electric guitar so far. We have another amp too, a Marshall but the Yamaha THR is convenient for recording I haven't purchased an additional soundcard yet. I know that Focusrite Scarlett are popular options for home recording.


----------



## Xuper

We have to wait at least 1 month.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Cool, you are playing electric guitar, recording music etc?
> 
> What's your experience using Ryzen for music production so far, I have seen some various reviews?
> 
> My daughter is playing in a band but I am trying to learn sometimes too. ;-)
> 
> It's simply a war on that digital market, Kemper, Line 6 Helix, Fractal, Headrush and various of software for computers.


I'm a professional audio guy.

Here's my website:

http://sacco-music.com/

Being a professional composer all my life I recently got into guitars, about 5 years ago and went from hating guitars, to buying a cheapo one, to buying 12 more and 2 basses







I'm now in love.

I use a Zoom G5 and I love it, I'm upgrading to the HEadrush just cause Yolo!

I'm into all kinds of music (all genres besides cheapo crap) and now I'm in love with Gypsy Jazz such as this:






I play some in this style. It's REAL HARD! but really gratifying.

I can play this one to one, pretty cool and gets hard as it progresses:






BTW: I'm extremely satisfied with my 1800x for audio production. I can run big orchestral projects with 59+ Kontakt instances + 2 Monisphere + Myriad of FX and audio clips and the heaviest part is just 60%

Ozone and all in te mix....and at 256 samples latency. Not a hiccup. (I use 2 presonus Firestudio Project daisy chained and an iTwo for Windows sound)


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm a professional audio guy.
> 
> Here's my website:
> 
> http://sacco-music.com/
> 
> Being a professional composer all my life I recently got into guitars, about 5 years ago and went from hating guitars, to buying a cheapo one, to buying 12 more and 2 basses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now in love.
> 
> I use a Zoom G5 and I love it, I'm upgrading to the HEadrush just cause Yolo!
> 
> I'm into all kinds of music (all genres besides cheapo crap) and now I'm in love with Gypsy Jazz such as this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play some in this style. It's REAL HARD! but really gratifying.
> 
> I can play this one to one, pretty cool and gets hard as it progresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm extremely satisfied with my 1800x for audio production. I can run big orchestral projects with 59+ Kontakt instances + 2 Monisphere + Myriad of FX and audio clips and the heaviest part is just 60%
> 
> Ozone and all in te mix....and at 256 samples latency. Not a hiccup. (I use 2 presonus Firestudio Project daisy chained and an iTwo for Windows sound)


*Very* cool and thanks for the information, I will view your site and the youtube links. 

My daughter really likes playing the guitar but I feel school interfere a lot with her music hobby these days, school taking almost all her time. The guys in the band she is in are really productive and talented though.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Thanks









Music is about consistency. Even if there is software, to be really good there are no shortcuts other than hard learning, especially live music.

I started playing guitar at 37, pretty old, and after 5 years I can play some difficult songs from some of my heroes. I practice every day for more than 2h at least, taking pauses, no stress but I end playing 4h daily often.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music is about consistency. Even if there is software, to be really good there are no shortcuts other than hard learning, especially live music.
> 
> I started playing guitar at 37, pretty old, and after 5 years I can play some difficult songs from some of my heroes. I practice every day for more than 2h at least, taking pauses, no stress but I end playing 4h daily often.


From my own experience I also find the difference huge between learning a song from guitar tabs or from a youtube video comparing to playing music by ear.

Fantastic resources on the web for finding tabs and youtube guides but learning to play by ear is a much bigger challenge, soloing etc.

Right now I am having fun learning songs from tabs or from youtube videos though. I feel pretty relaxed in my playing, I don't have to become good playing by ear, my daughter probably has higher goals though.

Yes, consistency is extremely important for a good progress. It's really fun but very time consuming, sometimes when having a wife it's not popular sitting alone in the room practicing almost all day and also the volume may be a problem. ;-) I strongly prefer playing through our Marshall comparing to my Yamaha THR using headphones.

Regarding software and recording we haven't done much yet but we will, mostly playing around with Reaper so far.

Also guitars are cool and beautiful instruments, I really understand people collecting too many guitars. ;-)


----------



## SaccoSVD

I agree about the internet...awesome tool.









Playing by ear, if you mean memorizing all notes is hard, specially for the untrained ear.

I had to take dictations at 1/2/3 and 4 voices, pretty challenging but opens your ear a lot. Also a lot of chords (triads, tetrads) audition and dictation tests.

The better you learn how to recognize intervals and chords the better your memory will become and you can hold long pieces in your head.


----------



## makatech

About settings for running Samsung b-die at 3200MHz.

If I understand it correctly some of you guys are running SoC lower than 1.1? Is this using specific LLC or running LLC at auto?


----------



## BWG

You just have to test various settings out. Peoples LLC settings vary. I would start at .95 on the soc even if the bios adjusts it to 1.1v.


----------



## Lermite

While I played with Vsoc, it looked like it works a bit like CLDO_VDDP: setting it too high may be as bad as setting it too low.
The best value to stabilize the RAM OC is somewhere between 0,85 and 1,2V, but the right value depends on the whole setup.

My 1700 works always better with a Vsoc at 0.95 or 0.975V.
Pushing it higher always worsened the RAM stability, in more of increasing the temperatures and fans noise.

But if mine is happy with 0.95V, somebody else might need a mush higher voltage.
That's why each one has to test several voltages until finding the one that works the best.


----------



## makatech

*Ok, thanks, I will play around and test, I'm not sure if I have heard of RAM running stable in 3200MHz with SoC below 1.0 V for other motherboards?? Maybe our board likes lower SoC setting in general comparing to other Ryzen boards?*

So far I've always had LLC on Auto except from when overclocking the CPU, maybe this is a mistake?

*EDIT:* Well, one thing is for sure. Lower SoC didn't make things worse for me during my current hci memtests testing various manual timings for my 3200MHz setup.

Now trying SoC 1.0V and so far no error in memtest, all 12 instances >100%. Before this run I had exactly same setup but SoC 1.11875 and I got errors in two hci memtest instances before passing 100%.

This is really interesting, maybe I have been reading too many settings and suggestions from users with other boards.


----------



## Lermite

I forgot to mention my actual Vsoc is 0.975V with LLC 4 which makes it perfectly still, because if my 1700 runs fine with 0.95V, it doesn't work at all with a lower value. That makes the voltage droop unwanted.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I forgot to mention my actual Vsoc is 0.975V with LLC 4 which makes it perfectly still, because if my 1700 runs fine with 0.95V, it doesn't work at all with a lower value. That makes the voltage droop unwanted.


Thanks, I will remember SoC LLC4 if I get problems, still running LLC Auto, so far lower SoC voltage setting is looking surprisingly promising for me (my EDIT information above). Stopped my hci memtest after about 300% with no errors, I for sure had instability using same settings with SoC 1.11875 (which still isn't very high).

Memory Mark (PerformanceTest 9.0 from PassMark) result 2403 is not bad for my 1600X system running 3200MHz, probably highest I have achieved for 3200.

I'm still a bit confused though, SoC settings for some of you even lower than 1.0V for 3200MHz using good/low manual timings, is this really possible for other boards than Asus Prime X370? ;-)

Perhaps even a possibility this actually could explain some of the problems users are having with this board for higher memory speeds? Simply using too much SoC voltage, it for sure helped me to lower SoC. ;-) Recommendations for using SoC values from 1.1 up to maximum 1.2 are common all over the net (at least 1.1-1.15). AMD themselves talking about SoC 1.1 in a video I saw.


----------



## thigobr

My first 1700 needed just 0.9875V to run memory at 3200MHz tight timings. This new one (RMA) needs just 0.950V. Both cases LLC on AUTO and increased max current to 130%.

Even to boot/be semi-stable at 3466MHz it doesn't need more than 1.000V. Increases on SOC voltage do nothing to improve stability at high frequencies here.


----------



## Malogeek

I've been having stability issues with my RAM and so far it looks like the default 1.1v was causing it. So far it looks as though 1.0 is stable and will probably go lower.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malogeek*
> 
> I've been having stability issues with my RAM and so far it looks like the default 1.1v was causing it. So far it looks as though 1.0 is stable and will probably go lower.


Great


----------



## mjheikki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> My first 1700 needed just 0.9875V to run memory at 3200MHz tight timings. This new one (RMA) needs just 0.950V. Both cases LLC on AUTO and increased max current to 130%.
> 
> Even to boot/be semi-stable at 3466MHz it doesn't need more than 1.000V. Increases on SOC voltage do nothing to improve stability at high frequencies here.


Can second that, my RMA 1600 is stable with 0.9V when RAM is within spec, and 0.95V when overclocked. From what I've observed, there shouldn't be any need to go above 1.0V unless going for insane RAM speeds. People set the SoC voltage way too high and use insane LLC levels on top of that, not going to help thermals and stability.


----------



## makatech

I haven't had any errors in hci memtest since yesterday when lowering SoC, now running SoC 1.0, DRAM 1.38 and procODT 53.3. It's possible I can lower both SoC and DRAM but since I am stable I haven't changed it.

Big question is if lower SoC also will help me getting a stable setup on 3333 and 3466.

Testing some various timings now for my 3200MHz setup, CPU still stock.

Corona benchmark, nine ahead of me using 8x2GB sticks for 1600X but they are probably all overclocked. If being able to use 3333 and 3466 stable I may dominate. ;-)


Memory Mark test in PerformanceTest 9.0 (PassMark)


Things are looking better, and I really appreciate you guys leading me to lower SoC, it took a while for me to get it though. ;-) hehe


----------



## Ph42oN

I finally got my Ryzen running. I got 1600x with flare x 3200mhz ram.

I tried to set D.O.C.P 3200mhz, not posting, then i tried different manual ram speeds. It does not post even if i set 2133 manually, all auto works no problem and that gives me 2400mhz, and even setting default 2400 timings manually with auto speed it does not post. So changing any settings on ram makes it not post. What i should do to get it working?

Edit: It also shows on windows that i have 16gb ram, 7.93gb available. I also tried changing to other 2 ram slots.

Edit2: I tried using only 1 stick of ram, one doesn't work so it was faulty ram, tried it in all 4 slots.


----------



## BWG

Yes, all of those old tricks we used before agesa 1.0.6 should be placed in the back of your mind as a potential solution to instability. Start over and don't assume you still need soc 1.1v+ to run 3200+. It's a major pita to have to restart from scratch on the newer bioses, so if you got a nice oc right now, might want to stick with what you have or set aside a ton of time to re-test.


----------



## os4321

What is everyones viewing experience when watching online videos on this Ryzen platform and motherboard?

Is it smooth because I am getting these odd brief moments of microstutterting video lag (about 0.5s) randomly few times per minute but the audio is fine. I would say it is hard to detect because it is only really noticeable during a moving shot/scene.

I have cleared CMOS, reseat RAM, tried RAM in different slots on motherboard, only using one stick, fresh install of Windows 10 (Fall Creators Update), latest AMD chipset drivers, replaced Power supply. No problems reported during memory tests (memtest86, HCI memtest, GSAT) or CPU tests e.g. Prime95. This is at default Bios settings with no overclocking.

Im thinking the issue could be either CPU, Motherboard, RAM or GPU related but it is difficult to test without spare hardware at hand.

My CPU build date is UA1716PGT and Im wondering if this could be anything to do with the segfault issue.

For example:

Google Chrome
Windows 10 x64 Fall Creators update
Video quality settings 1080p 60fps
test video: 




The video stats show video codec VP9 (303) and Audio codec opus (251).

Overall CPU utilization is about 10% with 4 of the threads shows 20-30% utilization.

I am seeing around 20 dropped frames per minute in Google Chome (when using 1080p60 video quality settings). Firefox says there are no dropped frames but the microstuttering is still there but maybe not so often.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> What is everyones viewing experience when watching online videos on this Ryzen platform and motherboard?
> 
> Is it smooth because I am getting these odd brief moments of microstutterting video lag (about 0.5s) randomly few times per minute but the audio is fine. I would say it is hard to detect because it is only really noticeable during a moving shot/scene.
> 
> I have cleared CMOS, reseat RAM, tried RAM in different slots on motherboard, only using one stick, fresh install of Windows 10 (Fall Creators Update), latest AMD chipset drivers, replaced Power supply. No problems reported during memory tests (memtest86, HCI memtest, GSAT) or CPU tests e.g. Prime95. This is at default Bios settings with no overclocking.
> 
> Im thinking the issue could be either CPU, Motherboard, RAM or GPU related but it is difficult to test without spare hardware at hand.
> 
> My CPU build date is UA1716PGT and Im wondering if this could be anything to do with the segfault issue.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Google Chrome
> Windows 10 x64 Fall Creators update
> Video quality settings 1080p 60fps
> test video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video stats show video codec VP9 (303) and Audio codec opus (251).
> 
> Overall CPU utilization is about 10% with 4 of the threads shows 20-30% utilization.
> 
> I am seeing around 20 dropped frames per minute in Google Chome (when using 1080p60 video quality settings). Firefox says there are no dropped frames but the microstuttering is still there but maybe not so often.


Hmmm, I guess you could try both with hardware acceleration disabled and enabled using Chrome and see what difference it makes watching youtube movies from Chrome. You will find it under settings -> advanced

I assume you are running latest driver for your graphical card?

It could also be because of network issues/lag?


----------



## Lermite

The pump of my Eisbaer 280 died today. It was always far from beeing silent, but it started to makee a weird and annoying noise, like if something was broken inside.

I had to replace it by a Noctua NH-D15 S-AM4.
I knew it was more silent, but I did not expect it to be so much quieter than the Eisbaer.

But I was bothered by the height of my RAM sticks (HOF) that prevented the NH-D15 to get its second fan.

That's why I've finally got rid of the huge heatsinks of my RAM.

Weird: I struggled to remove the heatsink of the first kit, the one of the second stick surrended very easily.










The side with the chips has a layer of chewing-gum.
The other side has two pieces of double sided tape.

After the stick got naked, I mounted a small copper heatsink on each chip:










Their placement is pretty approximate and the result must make any tuning lover to scream or puke, but their temperature during a stress test (16 instances of HCI Memtest) is lower than the motherboard's (RAM: 30°, MB: 35°).

These small copper heatsinks: https://www.fasttech.com/p/1325003

My RAM is now more efficiently cooled, and my NH-D15 got back its second fan.

That way, this air cooling is about as efficient as the Eisbaer 280 while beeing much more silent. "About" because the ambient temperatures could be different.
But perhaps the pump of my AIO was defective from the start.


----------



## os4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Hmmm, I guess you could try both with hardware acceleration disabled and enabled using Chrome and see what difference it makes watching youtube movies from Chrome. You will find it under settings -> advanced
> 
> I assume you are running latest driver for your graphical card?
> 
> It could also be because of network issues/lag?


Hardware acceleration enabled/disabled still has the issue. Tested with various AMD drivers, 17.4.4, 17.7 and the latest AMD Windows Fall Update Beta driver. No networking issues/packet loss (connected via cable) and Youtube buffer shows 30s of video buffer.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> Hardware acceleration enabled/disabled still has the issue. Tested with various AMD drivers, 17.4.4, 17.7 and the latest AMD Windows Fall Update Beta driver. No networking issues/packet loss (connected via cable) and Youtube buffer shows 30s of video buffer.


Difference if accessing youtube from Internet Explorer or Edge?


----------



## os4321

Im wondering if anyone else is getting dropped frames watching Youtube 1080p60 videos using Google chrome?


----------



## bardacuda

I do in Chromium but my video card is loaded up to 100% so I don't think that really counts.


----------



## mat9v

I'm so angry that I just have to went here !!! Grrrr....
So almost 3 weeks ago (after a lenghty email conversation with a lot of tests and screenshots) I have sent my R1700 to AMD on RMA because of segfaults during compilation jobs. They have recieved my CPU 2 days later and I have the confirmation for that. Now almost 3 weeks later they have sent my an email stating that they have not recieved my CPU and will be closing my RMA ticket in 5 days. So my CPU have been recieved but lost in AMD whorehouse and I can suck di..
Anyone here with any idea what to do now? Any mail I can send to AMD takes 2-3 days for any answer to get and since I have sent the CPU they are 1 sentence answers that looks like a half CPU AI was behind them - always like "Will contact you when I have some info from whorehouse". And now I have info from the same whorehouse that they have not recieved my CPU despite my confirmation....
Grrr....


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> They have recieved my CPU 2 days later and I have the confirmation for that. Now almost 3 weeks later they have sent my an email stating that they have not recieved my CPU and will be closing my RMA ticket in 5 days.


If you got a tracking number for this shipment, its details must mention who the package has be delivered to.
In this case, you can give this tracking detail to AMD to show them they have received your stuff, and insisting about your will to prosecute them if they keep on claiming they haven't received anything.
Sadly, threats are often an efficient way to make somebody to do his job properly.


----------



## mat9v

Sure, I have confirmation and it shows someone's signature. I have even attached the confirmation to the emails in my "conversation" with AMD - they just happily ignore it all.


----------



## Lermite

I don't know the laws of your country but in France, the first step of every prosecuting procedure is a postal mail that forces the receiver to sign and identity him/herself, so he can't deny receiving it.
This mail must contains as much details as possible about the problem, and something I would barely translate to "I officially dare you to solve the problem before [date], unless the prosecuting will reach its next step asap)."


----------



## mat9v

Well, it is much the same here, but I have no idea where to send such a physical letter, who to address it to and how to actually try to prosecute such a case. email is useless here as it can be just ignored. I don't think I will be encouraging any client of mine to ever buy AMD cups if they can't handle simple RMA....


----------



## lolobob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> "I officially dare you to solve the problem before [date], unless the prosecuting will reach its next step asap)."


What if they choose trial by combat?


----------



## mat9v

Let me quote an email I just received. In answer to my mail stating:
"Hello.
Today I have received a most curious email stating that my RMA package still have not been received. How can that be when I have attached confirmation that it has been received by your warehouse more then 2 weeks ago?
Please verify that, I really don't like the idea that my CPU just disappeared. Just to make sure I have attached again proof of delivery for my CPU package.
Regards"

This is what I read in their response:
"I kindly request you to ignore the mail received about the faulty processor which is not been received."
Ignoring the butchered language, should I ignore what one email is saying because another is saying to do so? What kind of "order" they have out there? I hope my CPU has not been "lost in translation".....


----------



## Lermite

Theirs answer looks relieving even if it means their warehouse management is messy.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Let me quote an email I just received. In answer to my mail stating:
> "Hello.
> Today I have received a most curious email stating that my RMA package still have not been received. How can that be when I have attached confirmation that it has been received by your warehouse more then 2 weeks ago?
> Please verify that, I really don't like the idea that my CPU just disappeared. Just to make sure I have attached again proof of delivery for my CPU package.
> Regards"
> 
> This is what I read in their response:
> "I kindly request you to ignore the mail received about the faulty processor which is not been received."
> Ignoring the butchered language, should I ignore what one email is saying because another is saying to do so? What kind of "order" they have out there? I hope my CPU has not been "lost in translation".....


i cant believe this... :/

AMD cant close the ticket if this dont have solution, you should ask them to climb the ticket...

You need to send again all receipts (proofs) and repeat: I send my CPU, AMD warehouse RECEIVE this, is AMD responsibility from that moment on.

if they don't want to admit their mistake you'll have to make a letter document accusing them of theft.

sorry if i dont understand all of your messages, my english is bad.


----------



## komodikkio

I'm sure that's only a warehouse's mistake, they noticed that and wish they'll be faster for the last replacement tasks.

Guys, I need your help...
Looks like i'm stable with a cpu's oc (zenstate) of [email protected] LLC3, soc 1.03125v LLC3 and the DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V profile.
I tested my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R ram at 3200 with the safe stilt's timings, but occt gave me error really quick, wasn't a black screen anyway.
Then i reverted to the docp timings:
http://s199.photobucket.com/user/komodo1980/media/docp3200timings.jpg.html
But Cinebench's scores are really low: CPU 1669
How could I improve my timings on the 0902 official fw?
Every test i made poorly failed. Sadly this sticks are not the valuable cl14, so the stilt's profile dosen't stick well with them

Thank you very much

Here's my bios setings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.03125]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
CPU 1.80V Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.67500]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [110%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [400]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [100%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Extreme]
Target TDP [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
Trcdrd [18]
Trcdwr [18]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
Trc_SM [Auto]
TrrdS_SM [Auto]
TrrdL_SM [Auto]
Tfaw_SM [Auto]
TwtrS_SM [Auto]
TwtrL_SM [Auto]
Twr_SM [Auto]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [Auto]
TwrwrScl_SM [Auto]
Trfc_SM [Auto]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [Auto]
Trtp_SM [Auto]
Trdwr_SM [Auto]
Twrrd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSc_SM [Auto]
TwrwrSd_SM [Auto]
TwrwrDd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSc_SM [Auto]
TrdrdSd_SM [Auto]
TrdrdDd_SM [Auto]
Tcke_SM [Auto]
ProcODT_SM [60 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.2]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
IGFX Multi-Monitor [Disabled]
Primary Video Device [PCIE / PCI Video]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E [Enabled]
Power On By Ring [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Charging USB devices in Power State S5 [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3_C7 [Auto]
Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Device Enable [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB3.1_C1 [Enabled]
USB3_C7 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB_1 [Enabled]
USB_2 [Enabled]
USB_3 [Enabled]
USB_4 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [51]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [41]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [67]
CPU Lower Temperature [30]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [31]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Fast Boot [Disabled]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [10 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI only]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
HDD BootSector Write [Normal]
SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
USB Boot [Enabled]
Watchdog Support [Disabled]
ASUS RMT Tool Support [Enabled]
Computrace function [Disabled]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> I'm sure that's only a warehouse's mistake, they noticed that and wish they'll be faster for the last replacement tasks.
> 
> Guys, I need your help...
> Looks like i'm stable with a cpu's oc (zenstate) of [email protected] LLC3, soc 1.03125v LLC3 and the DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V profile.
> I tested my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R ram at 3200 with the safe stilt's timings, but occt gave me error really quick, wasn't a black screen anyway.
> Then i reverted to the docp timings:
> http://s199.photobucket.com/user/komodo1980/media/docp3200timings.jpg.html
> But Cinebench's scores are really low: CPU 1669
> How could I improve my timings on the 0902 official fw?
> Every test i made poorly failed. Sadly this sticks are not the valuable cl14, so the stilt's profile dosen't stick well with them
> 
> Thank you very much


Yes, the Stilt's timing recommendations is made for Samsung b-die sticks, trying to achive the same type of timings for Hynix is likely impossible, at least for the higher memory speeds. (I assume your memory is Hynix sticks)

Maybe you could start from 2800Mhz and then when you happy with your timings slowly work yourself up in speed, one step at a time.

I have seen users being pretty successful with Hynix but I am pretty sure they can't use the kind of low timings which The Stilt is recommending, at least not for the same speeds.

I assume (guessing) many Ryzen buyers would have bought Samsung b-die sticks if they would have had more information from the start, at least the kind of users interested in optimizing performance. AMD didn't handle it well at all if you ask me. AMD wanting Ryzen to provide lots of money, if recommending buying more expensive RAM sticks for optimal compability then some of this value dissapear.

Having said this a majority of the owners are probably happy with Hynix memories for Ryzen though, they couldn't care less. ;-) 0-15% difference in system performance may not matter for them (they are happy and unaware).


----------



## komodikkio

Hi Maka and ty for reply
My sticks, as reported by Taiphoon, are Samsung B-dye SR.
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa309/komodo1980/TaiphoonBurner.jpg

The 4.x version of this sticks are Samsung b-die, the 5.x are hynix.
Sorry, i forgotten to mention my revision








If i'll not be able to find valid hints for a "profile" to use for starting at an higer frequency, i'll start testing from low freqs again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Yes, the Stilt's timing recommendations is made for Samsung b-die sticks, trying to achive the same type of timings for Hynix is likely impossible, at least for the higher memory speeds. (I assume your memory is Hynix sticks)
> ...snip...
> Having said all this a majority of the owners are probably happy with Hynix memories for Ryzen though, they couldn't care less. ;-)


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Hi Maka and ty for reply
> My sticks, as reported by Taiphoon, are Samsung B-dye SR.
> http://s199.photobucket.com/user/komodo1980/media/TaiphoonBurner.jpg.html
> The 4.x version of this sticks are Samsung b-die, the 5.x are hynix.
> Sorry, i forgotten to mention my revision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i'll not be able to find valid hints for a "profile" to use for starting at an higer frequency, i'll start to testing from low freqs.


_Your Taiphoon picture is too small, I can't see the information._

Oh, ok, great, if you actually have Samsung b-die sticks the situation should be different.  Starting from lower speed is a good thing anyway though. Confusing with the 16-18-18-36 rating at 3200MHz though, pretty loose timings for being Samsung b-die sticks, usually they have like 3200MHz CAS 14 or 3600MHz CAS16, hopefully somebody else here can give you advices?

I assume you already is aware of that your DRAM voltage, SoC voltage, procODT settings also may effect memory stability?

I am currently running SoC 1.0, DRAM 1.38, procODT 53.3, extreme phase control for cpu & SoC, manual timings for RAM (almost like The Stilts fast timings for 3200MHz).

These sticks (Samsung b-die):
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3733mhz-c17-memory-kit-red-cmk16gx4m2b3733c17r


----------



## komodikkio

Yes, this set has strange timings.
My ProcODT_SM it's @ 60 ohm atm

Sorry, I posted the thumb links for thyphoon and rtc, and that was imported for the post.
Here's the full image links for both
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3137353/width/350/height/700

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3137354/width/350/height/700


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Yes, this set has strange timings...


Your timings are pretty loose. You could probably tighten them with proper settings.

Anyway, you would improve both stability and performances with:
- BankGroupSwap: disabled
- BankGroupSwapAlt: enabled


----------



## komodikkio

Salut mon ami!
Yes, off course, you're right. I tried many times but looks like i'm not able to achieve anything good. Was wishing in some path to follow from someone with the same kits

Sadly, i think, BGS & BGSA are only available on 0810 or modded bios.
I was considering to give Reobus' one a shot, but i'm scared about voiding the warranty.
To revert back from 0902 to 0810 i also need to use afudo? Or could it be done via the bios' utility?

Thanks all for your advices
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Your timings are pretty loose. You could probably tighten them with proper settings.
> 
> Anyway, you would improve both stability and performances with:
> - BankGroupSwap: disabled
> - BankGroupSwapAlt: enabled


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Sadly, i think, BGS & BGSA are only available on 0810 or modded bios.


That's right.

The 0810 can be installed over any newer version, with the BIOS utility.

Afudos is only required to install a modded version, but even it this looks a bit scary, this update method is safe too.

I'm running the modded version of each BIOS since the 0812, thanks to Reous, its author.
The modded bios is the only way to get the latest bios with all the AMD CBS settings unlocked.


----------



## komodikkio

Yep, I know. I'm as well following his thread from the beginning








I updated from 0810 because at beginning was said that the 0902 required less voltages.
But i dunno at end if thats true and if it's worth the AMD CBS settings loss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> That's right.
> The 0810 can be installed over any newer version, with the BIOS utility.
> Afudos is only required to install a modded version, but even it this looks a bit scary, this update method is safe too.
> I'm running the modded version of each BIOS since the 0812, thanks to Reous, its author.
> The modded bios is the only way to get the latest bios with all the AMD CBS settings unlocked.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> I updated from 0810 because at beginning was said that the 0902 required less voltages.
> But i dunno at end if thats true and if it's worth the AMD CBS settings loss.


To me, it's false.
After many attempts to lower my Vcore, I ended up with the same than before.

I didn't even found any improvement in the 0902 so if you're afraid by Afudos, the 0810 should be a good deal.


----------



## SaccoSVD

To me, it was when I started using CPU phase to extreme that I needed less vcore....so it might well the case on earlier versions all along.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> To me, it was when I started using CPU phase to extreme that I needed less vcore....so it might well the case on earlier versions all along.


Interesting, I am actually running extreme phase on both vcore and SoC myself (because of your settings) and maybe it helped me too when lowering my SoC.


----------



## makatech

My current timings for 3200MHz, seem to be stable in hci memtest and prime95 blend test even though my be quiet Pure Rock Slim cooler isn't very powerful (tdie 73,5 maximum I believe running prime95).

DRAM Voltage 1.38, procODT 53.3, SoC 1.0, extreme phase on cpu and soc.

Settings for Cmd2t, GearDownMode etc visible on the picture.

Memory Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R

Cpu 1600X (running stock)

My timings are _very close_ to the Stilt but may have a couple of minor differences.


----------



## komodikkio

Perfect! Good to know, tyvm
I will have some time for that starting from Sunday
Will update ya
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> To me, it's false.
> After many attempts to lower my Vcore, I ended up with the same than before.
> 
> I didn't even found any improvement in the 0902 so if you're afraid by Afudos, the 0810 should be a good deal.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> My timings are _very close_ to the Stilt but may have a couple of minor differences.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3137422/width/350/height/700[/QUOTE]
> A bit more tightened vers...s stability further but I'm pretty confident.


----------



## inserf1

Managed to get some Samsung B's for a "cheap" price, well a ish price compared to some.

Had Corsair 3200 LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R, Hynix-M, the behavior between Samsung-B and Hynix-M is incredible, really a must buy still unless 1.0.0.7 helps.

With the M's got to 3066, flirted with 3200, but quite so fickety especially when pushing for 3200. B's, set and go for 3200, then relatively consistent behavior when overclocking / tunning, atm im running 3333 (checking for some more stability tonight / fairly confident, pushing most of the day, plus 7+ hours / but touch wood) for a quick distraction, booted / a couple of benches at 3466 too (without changing any of the timings, quite surprised), but I'll get 3333 in as a solid baseline.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*


You should try to lower tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL to 2.
You could also try to enable BankGroupSwap then compare to the AIDA benchmark scores this setting disabled.


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> You should try to lower tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL to 2.
> You could also try to enable BankGroupSwap then compare to the AIDA benchmark scores this setting disabled.


Thanks, will do...

With BankGroupSwap enabled, AIDA benches are abit higher, then 3DMark CPU scores a little higher with it disabled.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> Managed to get some Samsung B's for a "cheap" price, well a ish price compared to some.
> 
> Had Corsair 3200 LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R, Hynix-M, the behavior between Samsung-B and Hynix-M is incredible, really a must buy still unless 1.0.0.7 helps.
> 
> With the M's got to 3066, flirted with 3200, but quite so fickety especially when pushing for 3200. B's, set and go for 3200, then relatively consistent behavior when overclocking / tunning, atm im running 3333 (checking for some more stability tonight / fairly confident, pushing most of the day, plus 7+ hours / but touch wood) for a quick distraction, booted / a couple of benches at 3466 too (without changing any of the timings, quite surprised), but I'll get 3333 in as a solid baseline.


If I understand you correctly 3333 isn't stable yet? When you have 3333 stable (most importantly hci memtest but prime95 or occt would be nice too) then please let us know and we will try your settings. ;-)

I rather easily boot and run Windows 10 in both 3333 and 3466 running various benchmarks but getting it 100% stable (in hci memtest, prime95) using good manual timings is a problem so far.

Now after realizing I can use really low SoC volt (currently 1.0) for 3200 I may be ready for another attempt soon though.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> A bit more tightened version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to test its stability further but I'm pretty confident.


Cool, I will try too but probably not tonight. 

The Stilt also have 13 at the following three timings in his fast setting I believe?
https://www.pixeltopic.com/files/2017/10/mxsmriiygmeolyr.jpg
tRCDWR
tRCDRD
tRP

In your timings comparing to mine you changed the following timings, right?
tRRDS
tRTP
tWRWRSD
tWRWRDD
tRDRDSD
tRDRDDD


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> In your timings comparing to mine you changed the following timings, right?
> tRRDS
> tRTP
> tWRWRSD
> tWRWRDD
> tRDRDSD
> tRDRDDD


It looks like so.

You can try a bit further with:

tRRDS: 4
tFAW: 28
tWRRD: 1

But I'm really not sure about the stability with such timings.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> It looks like so.
> 
> You can try a bit further with:
> 
> tRRDS: 4
> tFAW: 28
> tWRRD: 1
> 
> But I'm really not sure about the stability with such timings.


Ok 

Have you ever tried running the first six timings like in Stilt's fast timings for 3200?
14,13,13,13,28,42?


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> If I understand you correctly 3333 isn't stable yet? When you have 3333 stable (hci memtest & prime95 blend or occt) then please let us know and we will try your settings. ;-)
> 
> I rather easily boot and run Windows 10 in both 3333 and 3466 running various benchmarks but getting it stable (in hci memtest, prime95) using good manual timings is a problem so far.
> 
> Now after realizing I can use really low SoC volt (currently 1.0) for 3200 I may be ready for another try soon though.


Using AIDA, it detected a error around 7hr30m ish, would like more, hence why i dont deem it "stable" but been using / working / gaming, in between fiddling, seemed ok, but do want 12 - 15 hours.

Obv ive cursed it.

SoC is 1.0v, ProcODT 60, RAM 1.4, (might be able to lower the RAM, i just set a forgot that tbf)

Ah, with 3466 didnt expect anything from it, maybe ill struggle then


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Have you ever tried running the first six timings like in Stilt's fast timings for 3200?
> 14,13,13,13,28,42?


I've tried to many sets of timings that I don't remember all of them








I gonna give a try to these ones tonight.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> Using AIDA, it detected a error around 7hr30m ish, would like more, hence why i dont deem it "stable" but been using / working / gaming, in between fiddling, seemed ok, but do want 12 - 15 hours.
> 
> Obv ive cursed it.
> 
> SoC is 1.0v, RAM 1.4 (might be able to lower the RAM, i just set a forgot that tbf)


Ok, I prefer running hci memtest for stability testing my memories (12 open instances for my 1600X), at least first. It's also nice because it doesn't push my cpu that hard thus focusing on memory testing. (tdie temp probably about 20 degrees lower comparing to a tough prime95 blend test.)

You are running SoC 1.0 for 3333MHz?? These low SoC values for our Asus Prime X370 board is really continuing to surprise me. Perrhaps this build to my theory that lower SoC will help me reaching stability on 3333 too (and perhaps even 3466).

Really interesting and only one single error after 7h30 isn't bad at all, it's good, you may be close running your system stable at 3333 which is kind of rare for our board (I think). I'm only aware of @Keith Myers right now on this forum.

I rarely run my tests that long (7h30) but I should! ;-)

Thanks for sharing.

When I try for 3333 again I may probably start with slightly higher SoC though, perhaps something between 1.02-1.05 to start with. Actually I had a stable setup for 3333 but with poor timings, only running the first six timings with manual values, the rest on auto. This time I am aiming for much better timings.

*EDIT*: Oh, you are running bios 0810, also very interesting. It is a possibility I will downgrade from 0902 soon. I have heard from another user in Sweden being more successful with 0810 for higher memory speeds (3333 & 3466).


----------



## garretsw

Okay so I am sure this was answered before but is there a fourth place to put fan headers. So far I have cpu, cpu opt, fan 1, and fan 2 connected. Does W_pump work as a fan header? are there any issues with it?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I guess you can try. But I bet the W pump header will make your fan run at top speed at all times. That's how it was here at least with the pump.


----------



## inserf1

Maybe i could try HCI, think in the past (pre i7/X58 days) i tried to keep testing isolated, but then combining them, extra time, and extra annoying when you know they will work at such and such separately, by the end i'd use Blend anyway, but since then, CPU first, stock RAM, stress, then RAM, then a total CPU/IMC/RAM stress for a long run, then use, has served me ok.

Could be im impatient though.

For whatever reason, I've found 7-zip benchmark really quite good at finding errors with timings (may be in my head) it doesn't use much RAM, or max CPU, but it i found it really useful, and quite quick at finding a problem.

SoC, yea, slightly by accident, i got to a point when relaxing timing were having no effect on the stability, having started at 1.1, naturally i went up, still nothing, then went down, and while it didn't improve the stability, it didn't make it worse, just stopped at 1.0v thinking this seems low enough, excepting to up it again. But i haven't, and in this case, ProcODT to 60 got me over the hump (previously still using auto and thought ProcODT was useful for cold boots)

That would be sweet, kinda surprised myself, while i'm waiting, I've started to wonder if 3466 and beyond is worth it, and / or if 3200 with lower timing is better or even doable?

Yea, still on 0810, when i had the Hynix-M chips, 0902 gave me nothing but stock speeds

Now_setting.txt 4k .txt file


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Okay so I am sure this was answered before but is there a fourth place to put fan headers. So far I have cpu, cpu opt, fan 1, and fan 2 connected. Does W_pump work as a fan header? are there any issues with it?


I'm using Water Pump header for fans since BIOS 504. The only (notable) difference from CHA1 and CHA2 fan headers is that you don't get the fan stop functionality and you can't set it to other sources than CPU temperature. You could set the first temperature interval to start at 0 RPM, but sometimes it doesn't work. I'm on BIOS 902 and I can swear I did managed to get PWM fans to stop and start on the water pump header, but now it doesn't work anymore...

My bet is that the AIO pump header acts the same, but as the manual says, only allows 1A of current draw whereas the Water Pump can work with 3A pumps.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> Maybe i could try HCI, think in the past (pre i7/X58 days) i tried to keep testing isolated, but then combining them, extra time, and extra annoying when you know they will work at such and such separately, by the end i'd use Blend anyway, but since then, CPU first, stock RAM, stress, then RAM, then a total CPU/IMC/RAM stress for a long run, then use, has served me ok.
> 
> Could be im impatient though.
> 
> For whatever reason, I've found 7-zip benchmark really quite good at finding errors with timings (may be in my head) it doesn't use much RAM, or max CPU, but it i found it really useful, and quite quick at finding a problem.
> 
> SoC, yea, slightly by accident, i got to a point when relaxing timing were having no effect on the stability, having started at 1.1, naturally i went up, still nothing, then went down, and while it didn't improve the stability, it didn't make it worse, just stopped at 1.0v thinking this seems low enough, excepting to up it again. But i haven't, and in this case, ProcODT to 60 got me over the hump (previously still using auto and thought ProcODT was useful for cold boots)
> 
> That would be sweet, kinda surprised myself, while i'm waiting, I've started to wonder if 3466 and beyond is worth it, and / or if 3200 with lower timing is better or even doable?
> 
> Yea, still on 0810, when i had the Hynix-M chips, 0902 gave me nothing but stock speeds
> 
> Now_setting.txt 4k .txt file


From a performance point of view 3333 may be a sweetspot because it should give great performance without having to raise voltage etc too high but 3466 should still give you even _slightly_ better performance. (Most probably a very small difference from 3333 though.) A lot having to do with the timings you set. If being able to run 3466 stable using good timings on our board you will probably be the only one here doing so right now with our board.

You will have to run tests both for stability and benchmarks comparing your diffferent setups.

For me lowering SoC to 1.0 (from 1.11875) was the key for reaching stability for my current 3200 timings & configuration. Of course the other values are important for stability too though. Remains to see if a low SoC value will be the key for reaching 3333 stability too.

If I understand your timings correct for your 3333 setup your first four timings are 14,14,14,14? This is good, I know from the forum in Sweden a couple of guys managing to run 3333 stable on other boards using 14,15,15,15 instead (slightly looser) but this is probably depending on your specific memory modules too (you may have really good ones).


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Ok
> 
> Have you ever tried running the first six timings like in Stilt's fast timings for 3200?
> 14,13,13,13,28,42?


I tried 14-13-13-13-28-41 because the minimum value of tRC is tRP+tRAS
But it's far from stable.

Then I tested the timings I just posted.
I got only one error with 16 instances of HCI Memtest with 1370% as completion.
Perhaps I'll manage to get rid of this flaw by playing again with CLDO_VDDP.

My IMC are lazy as ****


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I tried 14-13-13-13-28-41 because the minimum value of tRC is tRP+tRAS
> But it's far from stable.
> 
> Then I tested the timings I just posted.
> I got only one error with 16 instances of HCI Memtest with 1370% as completion.
> Perhaps I'll manage to get rid of this flaw by playing again with CLDO_VDDP.
> 
> My IMC are lazy as ****


Interesting 

1370% isn't bad though (?), has to be really, really close to stability? I honestly never run my stability tests that long even if I should. ;-)

EDIT: Leaving hci memtest running while sleeping is smart.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> 1370% isn't bad though (?), has to be really, really close to
> :thumb:stability? I honestly never run my stability tests that long even if I should. ;-)


From my experience, such a result means the RAM will causes one or two errors per weeks during a normal use.
The stability is almost reached, but it's not really because a single error can make a program to crash, which is always bothering.
So while my RAM is not completely stable, I'll keep on playing with its settings.

A completion of 400% may be enough for a quick test, for a partial evaluation of new settings, but it far from enough to be sure the RAM is perfectly stable, without any error ever.
The easiest way to reach a 1000+% completion is to let Memtest run for the whole night, and even two or three if the first one is successful.


----------



## ZeNch

1 week ago i low my voltage soc to 0.95v (llc3) stable. before i use 1.18v.

History:
i use 0.95v in SoC with 3200mhz ram
change motherboard in warranty
i need 1.18v in SoC (I blamed the mother even though I knew that SoC is CPU-specific.)
few weeks ago i change my cpu-cooler and need to change my rams to other slots...
again i need only 0.95v in SoC.

i dont know if the problem is the slots, the bus to IMC, bios version, etc. but in my opinion, if you have high voltage needed in soc try to use other slots for ram and try with the new bios at the moment.

you not lose nothing to try.
(1.18v to 0.95v is much difference)


----------



## inserf1

Nooo, just over 13 hours, error detected.... uumm... balls..... ok, better than before, not sure what to alter now, seems so close.

You could be right with 3333, 3466 with CL 14 should be a obv step up, but id be even more surprised if that would stick.

Having said that, 3066 (14 16 16 16 32 54) to 3333 (14 14 14 14 32 50) hasn't suddenly made my machine 10% quicker, might not be worth it other than keeping my mind entertained









Yea, 14,14,14,14, the attachment was what got me to the 13hrs


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> Nooo, just over 13 hours, error detected.... uumm... balls..... ok, better than before, not sure what to alter now, seems so close.
> 
> You could be right with 3333, 3466 with CL 14 should be a obv step up, but id be even more surprised if that would stick.
> 
> Having said that, 3066 (14 16 16 16 32 54) to 3333 (14 14 14 14 32 50) hasn't suddenly made my machine 10% quicker, might not be worth it other than keeping my mind entertained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, 14,14,14,14, the attachment was what got me to the 13hrs


There are obvious performance gains between different memory speeds and timings.

If having any doubts I recommend looking at these post from the Swedish forum (all from the same user, _not using the Asus Prime board_ though). If you don't have time using google translate then the graphs and timings are pretty obvious too. He is using the same memory but with different speeds and timings comparing performance gains. Performance gains may be dependent on type of cpu and gpu as well but it will for sure give you a hint.

You will find the timings he used if you click on the "Visa innehåll" button.
https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17022467

He is doing some more testing here
https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17024530

Slightly better timings for 3333
https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17031006

and here
https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17039604

Running 3466
https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17039921

New performance graphs including 3466
https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17041245

and finally slightly better timings for 3466
https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17044833

I believe he also is showing that running 1800X cpu stock (not overclocking cpu) with fast memory speeds and good timings may give faster system performance comparing to an overclocked 1800X but with slower memory speed which I find really cool.


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> There are obvious performance gains between different speeds and timings.
> 
> If have any doubts then I recommend looking at these post from the Swedish forum (all from the same user, _not using the Asus Prime board_ though). If you don't have time using google translate then the graphs and timings are pretty obvious too. He is using the same memory but with different speeds and timings comparing performance gains. Performance gains may be dependent on type of cpu and gpu as well but it will for sure give you a hint.
> https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17022467
> 
> You will find the timings he used if you click on the "Visa innehåll" button.
> 
> He is doing some more testing here
> https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17024530
> 
> I believe he also is showing that running 1800X cpu stock (not overclocking cpu) with fast memory speeds and good timings may give faster system performance comparing to an overclocked 1800X but with slower memory speed which I find really cool.


Thanks, will have a look, interesting to see he uses lower tRC than the RAS Pre + tRAS norm

Have noticed tRAS and tRC, seem to have a larger say on stability, not so large with AIDA's bench, but higher didnt necessary mean more passes, maybe there's a window or a relation between them or another setting...


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> Thanks, will have a look, interesting to see he uses lower tRC than the RAS Pre + tRAS norm


Don't know if this specific tRC timing value is optimal (?) my point was showing the performance gains using higher memory speeds together with good manual timings on a Ryzen system (if somebody still had doubts).


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Don't know if this specific tRC timing value is optimal (?) my point was showing the performance gains using higher memory speeds together with good manual timings on a Ryzen system (if somebody still had doubts).


I saw, tRC just jumped out being different to others

His (i think) 3333 'tuned' vs 3333 with only primaries were noticible


----------



## komodikkio

I reverted to 0810 and now i'm testing some tightened timings, calculated with the DRAM Calculator by 1usmus

This are the calculations results:


And this are the timings i used:


System is booting with 38x oc and i passed a 400% quick memtest, but OCCT fails after ~25/30 minutes.
I'm playing with CLDO_VDDP, moving up by 10 or 20 at a time, starting from 425, i'm actually testing 470.

Do you guys think i can correct something?
Ty and have a nice w-e


----------



## SaccoSVD

How do you calculate tRFC (ns)? here it shows "----"

I assume these are tRFC1 and tRFC2 right? where is tRFC3? or do i need to calculate those manually? (or set only tRFC1 and leave the other two in Auto in the BIOS?)


----------



## komodikkio

I'm trying to understand, i had that value from the report. and that wasn't changed when I clicked the button "Calculate fast presets"


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> How do you calculate tRFC (ns)? here it shows "----"


According to Ryzen Timing Checker, tRFC (ns) = tRFC / RAM_freq x 2000
By example, with tRFC=256 and RAM frequency=3200: tRFC (ns) = 256 / 3200 x 2000 = 160 ns
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I assume these are tRFC1 and tRFC2 right? where is tRFC3? or do i need to calculate those manually? (or set only tRFC1 and leave the other two in Auto in the BIOS?)


There is tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4, no tRFC3.
TRFC2 is TRFC divided by 1.346
TRFC4 is TRFC2 divided by 1.625

If tRFC is set manually, tRFC2 and tRFC4 has to be set manually too.
Letting them on Auto does not works on our motherboard.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> How do you calculate tRFC (ns)? here it shows "----"
> 
> I assume these are tRFC1 and tRFC2 right? where is tRFC3? or do i need to calculate those manually? (or set only tRFC1 and leave the other two in Auto in the BIOS?)


tRFC is bottom left column entered as ns
tRFC2=tRFC/1.346
tRFC4=tRFC2/1.625

Edit: sorry - hadn't seen reply!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Thanks.

I assume I need to divide 350.000 by 1.346...that gave me 260.0297176820208

How do I translate that into clock ticks? Ah...got it.

Thanks to Lermite.

260.0297176820208 / 2933 x 2000 = 177


----------



## crakej

other way - 260/2000 * speed

don't know what's going on with my posts!

In image above, tRFC has been entered in ns in bott left, clocks calculated and displayed in top middle column. If you had entered tRFC as clocks, it would have told you ns in the next box down.


----------



## crakej

Above example would be tRFC=560, tRFC2=390, tRFC4=240


----------



## SaccoSVD

Meh! all calculations seem right. My RAM just won't go any faster.







whatever! no patience for this honestly.


----------



## ZeNch

I can boot at 1t (3200) ... need some tests but fine at the moment jaja


----------



## komodikkio

Ok i'm starting to understand.
So if in TB my tRFC ns (aka tRFC1 in the bottom left of the calculator) is 349,000 ns
In the calculator i set
- in the top of middle column's one (tRFC2): 259,2867756315007
- in the second one in middle column tRFC (ns): 162,054234769688
Is that right??

I can't understand why, when i press calculate fast timings, in the tRFC2 it sets everytime: 255

Do i need to ignore 255 and put in bios 259,2867756315007 anyway?

Atm on RTC i get tRFC 255 and tRFC(ns) 159.375, 1 hr of occt>cpu, large data set, 16 threads, passed and keep going.
But i can stop it, reboot to fix the values then restart the test

tyvm for the clarifications


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> According to Ryzen Timing Checker, tRFC (ns) = tRFC / RAM_freq x 2000
> By example, with tRFC=256 and RAM frequency=3200: tRFC (ns) = 256 / 3200 x 2000 = 160 ns
> There is tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4, no tRFC3.
> TRFC2 is TRFC divided by 1.346
> TRFC4 is TRFC2 divided by 1.625
> 
> If tRFC is set manually, tRFC2 and tRFC4 has to be set manually too.
> Letting them on Auto does not works on our motherboard.


What do you mean by "If tRFC is set manually, tRFC2 and tRFC4 has to be set manually too."? They're not set properly by the motherboard, or they don't work correctly? From what I see if I set tRFC manually the TRFC2 and TRFC4 are set by ASUS, but don't follow the TRFC/1.346 and TRFC/1.625 formula...


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> What do you mean by "If tRFC is set manually, tRFC2 and tRFC4 has to be set manually too."? They're not set properly by the motherboard, or they don't work correctly? From what I see if I set tRFC manually the TRFC2 and TRFC4 are set by ASUS, but don't follow the TRFC/1.346 and TRFC/1.625 formula...


I mean our motherboard extract the value from the XMP profile to get the value to assign to each setting "Auto".
tRFC2 is not processed from tRFC, and tRFC4 is not from tRFC2.

By example, let's assume that when tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4 are all on Auto, they get these values:

tRFC: 631
tRFC2: 469
tRFC4: 289

If tRFC is manually set at 350 while tRFC2 and tRFC4 are still on Auto, these value will be assigned:

tRFC: 350
tRFC2: 469
tRFC4: 289

That's why as soon as we set a value to one of these setting, all of them must get one too, unless they'll get wrong ones from the bios.


----------



## komodikkio

Oh, maybe i misunderstood all...
255 is the tightened target it gives me, from that i got to calculate trfc2&4

So in bios i will set:
255 for tRFC
189,4502228826152 for tRFC2
116,5847525431478 for tRFC4

Did i get it @end?

edit: in bios i'm using now tRFC 255, tRFC2 189 and tRFC4 116 (because dot or comma aren't allowed, it switch to 60 if i use a dot)
but in windows, RTC displays tRFC 255 and tRFC (ns) 159,375
What's wrong?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Ok i'm starting to understand.
> So if in TB my tRFC ns (aka tRFC1 in the bottom left of the calculator) is 349,000 ns
> In the calculator i set ...snip...
> tyvm for the clarifications


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> in bios i'm using now tRFC 255, tRFC2 189 and tRFC4 116 (because dot or comma aren't allowed, it switch to 60 if i use a dot)
> but in windows, RTC displays tRFC 255 and tRFC (ns) 159,375
> What's wrong?


Nothing is wrong, perhaps unless tRFC4. It's rounded value is 117 instead of 116.


----------



## komodikkio

Yea, i rounded it that way
Merci

edit: no way. occt fails after 5m
Changing again CLDO_VDDP, i'm on 460 now. Let's see
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Nothing is wrong, perhaps unless tRFC4. It's rounded value is 117 instead of 116.


----------



## Keyan93

hI GUYS!

Right now, I'm really stable with 3333Mhz the stilt FAST timing. At 1.355v I have passed 1000% memtest.

Now I want to try 3466mhz, with the stlt timings as usual... they boot fine, but I get errors at memtest, even with 1.35v or 1.4v.

I have not changed the CLDO_VDDP value, and I have no idea to manage this settings... some suggestion??
What Can I try?

My rams are F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (B-die SR)



P.s. BGS in now disabled and BSGALT in enabled, I have updated the bios with the modded one yesterday.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> hI GUYS!
> 
> Right now, I'm really stable with 3333Mhz the stilt FAST timing. At 1.355v I have passed 1000% memtest.
> 
> Now I want to try 3466mhz, with the stlt timings as usual... they boot fine, but I get errors at memtest, even with 1.35v or 1.4v.
> 
> I have not changed the CLDO_VDDP value, and I have no idea to manage this settings... some suggestion??
> What Can I try?
> 
> My rams are F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (B-die SR)
> 
> P.s. BGS in now disabled and BSGALT in enabled, I have updated the bios with the modded one yesterday.


3333 stable with Stilt's fast settings on this board is great. In fact, you may be the only one I've heard of.doing it stable right now for the Prime board, at least on this forum. A couple of others running 3333 but not using the fast settings I believe.

DRAM voltage 1.355v?

What's your SoC and procODT values?

I really need to try the modded bios myself.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> 3333 stable with Stilt's fast settings on this board is great. In fact, you may be the only one I've heard doing it stable right now for the Prime board, at least on this forum.
> 
> DRAM voltage 1.355v?
> 
> What's your SoC and procODT values?
> 
> I really need to try the modded bios myself.


Yes, at 1.35v Ram Voltage I get some error in the initial test (like 2 weeks ago)... but after pushing it to 1.355V (only 0.005v + ) the errors disappeared!
So I left 1.355v, and I haven't test again 1.35v with the latest settings... But I feel ok with only 0.005v +

Vsoc is set to AUTO, and also AUTO for LLC of soc (probably is 1.1V LLC1 as I see from Hwinfo; it's always around 1.087v or 1.094v)
ProcODT is set to 60ohm


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I mean our motherboard extract the value from the XMP profile to get the value to assign to each setting "Auto".
> tRFC2 is not processed from tRFC, and tRFC4 is not from tRFC2.
> 
> By example, let's assume that when tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4 are all on Auto, they get these values:
> 
> tRFC: 631
> tRFC2: 469
> tRFC4: 289
> 
> If tRFC is manually set at 350 while tRFC2 and tRFC4 are still on Auto, these value will be assigned:
> 
> tRFC: 350
> tRFC2: 469
> tRFC4: 289
> 
> That's why as soon as we set a value to one of these setting, all of them must get one too, unless they'll get wrong ones from the bios.


It seems that BIOS 902 ignores tRTP, tRFC2 and tRFC4. I've shut down, closed the power supply and waited a few minutes for capacitors to drain but these three settings still don't apply. The system seems stable @2933 with safe timings from Ryzen Dram Calculator. For stability I had to put procODT to 68.8 ohm and all CAD_BUS settings to 24 ohm.

I have no idea if it's safe or not...

BTW, i'm running dual rank Hynix M-die, the worst possible kind for Ryzen.


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> hI GUYS!
> 
> Right now, I'm really stable with 3333Mhz the stilt FAST timing. At 1.355v I have passed 1000% memtest.
> 
> Now I want to try 3466mhz, with the stlt timings as usual... they boot fine, but I get errors at memtest, even with 1.35v or 1.4v.
> 
> I have not changed the CLDO_VDDP value, and I have no idea to manage this settings... some suggestion??
> What Can I try?
> 
> My rams are F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (B-die SR)
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. BGS in now disabled and BSGALT in enabled, I have updated the bios with the modded one yesterday.


Nice, whats your AIDA cache, memory benches?

A few tweaks since my 13 hour failure, will leave again tonight

Fiddled with 3466 yesterday too, couldn't get 3466 near stable with low primaries, maybe a larger SoC voltage bump was needed, went up 1.0625, and then got distracted or loosen the timings more.

Seen these mentioned to help with plus 3333 speed, no ideal on their purpose, and didnt help me at 3466

CAD_BUS ClkDrv - 30 / 40
CAD_AddCmdDrv - 30 / 40
CAD_CsOdtDrv - 40 / 40
CAD_CkeDrv - 60


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Yes, at 1.35v Ram Voltage I get some error in the initial test (like 2 weeks ago)... but after pushing it to 1.355V (only 0.005v + ) the errors disappeared!
> So I left 1.355v, and I haven't test again 1.35v with the latest settings... But I feel ok with only 0.005v +
> 
> Vsoc is set to AUTO, and also AUTO for LLC of soc (probably is 1.1V LLC1 as I see from Hwinfo; it's always around 1.087v or 1.094v)
> ProcODT is set to 60ohm


what rtt, cad_bus settings you use?


----------



## makatech

Installed the bios mod from Reous
http://www.overclock.net/t/1633955/bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-0902-1

Question:
Are you guys leaving BankGroupsSwapAlt *enabled* but BankGroupSwap, Gear Down Mode, Power Down Enable to *disabled*?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Installed the bios mod from Reous
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1633955/bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-0902-1
> 
> Question:
> Are you guys leaving BankGroupsSwapAlt *enabled* but BankGroupSwap, Gear Down Mode, Power Down Enable to *disabled*?


Yes, my RAM (HOF 3600 17-18-18-18-38) works much better with:
Gear Down Mode: Disabled
Power Down Mode: Disabled
BankGroupSwap: Disabled
BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled

Power Down Mode probably does not affect the stability, but enabling it can worsen the latency.

BGS disabled and BGSA enabled are usually the best settings for single rank RAM.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, my RAM (HOF 3600 17-18-18-18-38) works much better with:
> Gear Down Mode: Disabled
> Power Down Mode: Disabled
> BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> Power Down Mode probably does not affect the stability, but enabling it can worsen the latency.
> 
> BGS disabled and BGSA enabled are usually the best settings for single rank RAM.


Thanks  did you configure the CLDO_VDDP voltage too?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Thanks  did you configure the CLDO_VDDP voltage too?


Yes too, because without setting the exact right value of CLDO_VDDP, my RAM would be totally unstable, especially with its default value (950 mV).

My actual value for 3200 Mhz is 923 mV, but this value is different to each computer so copying mine is pointless. Anybody has to take the time to find his, even if testing so many values may look endless.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> Nice, whats your AIDA cache, memory benches?
> 
> A few tweaks since my 13 hour failure, will leave again tonight
> 
> Fiddled with 3466 yesterday too, couldn't get 3466 near stable with low primaries, maybe a larger SoC voltage bump was needed, went up 1.0625, and then got distracted or loosen the timings more.
> 
> Seen these mentioned to help with plus 3333 speed, no ideal on their purpose, and didnt help me at 3466
> 
> CAD_BUS ClkDrv - 30 / 40
> CAD_AddCmdDrv - 30 / 40
> CAD_CsOdtDrv - 40 / 40
> CAD_CkeDrv - 60




As lermite said, I have lower bench value with BSG off, but in the real fact, I get 2-3 more fps in game.

I have also tried that settings, but nope, errors in memtest...
Probably the key is testing the CLDO_VDDP, but I have no idea about values to try.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> what rtt, cad_bus settings you use?


Auto


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Probably the key is testing the CLDO_VDDP, but I have no idea about values to try.


The default value is 950 (mV) so you have to start from it, with a memory stability test such HCI Memtest (as many instances as logical cores, and each instance testing enough space for them all covering about 90% of the RAM.

The measuring of the stability is always very approximate because the errors happen randomly.
If many errors happen, you can read the reached completion when the 10th error happens.
It fewer errors happen, you can count them with the completion reaches some value such 100% or 400%
With even fewer errors, you may need to let the test to run a whole night, to reach at least 1000% of completion.
The purpose is to compare the stability of the RAM with each tested value of CLDO_VDDP.

After testing 950, you can test:
945, 940, ...
and keep lowering it by 5 until the test result become worse than the previous one.
if 945 is worse than 950, then test 955, 960, ... without going higher than 1050, but the best value is usually much closer to 950.

When the consecutive two best values are found, by example 930 and 935, every intermediate values has to be tested to find the right one.
This step is the longest because each value may need a test for a whole night or more.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The default value is 950 (mV) so you have to start from it, with a memory stability test such HCI Memtest (as many instances as logical cores, and each instance testing enough space for them all covering about 90% of the RAM.
> 
> The measuring of the stability is always very approximate because the errors happen randomly.
> If many errors happen, you can read the reached completion when the 10th error happens.
> It fewer errors happen, you can count them with the completion reaches some value such 100% or 400%
> With even fewer errors, you may need to let the test to run a whole night, to reach at least 1000% of completion.
> The purpose is to compare the stability of the RAM with each tested value of CLDO_VDDP.
> 
> After testing 950, you can test:
> 945, 940, ...
> and keep lowering it by 5 until the test result become worse than the previous one.
> if 945 is worse than 950, then test 955, 960, ... without going higher than 1050, but the best value is usually much closer to 950.
> 
> When the consecutive two best values are found, by example 930 and 935, every intermediate values has to be tested to find the right one.
> This step is the longest because each value may need a test for a whole night or more.


Thanks for the hit! I will try as you said


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> 3333 stable with Stilt's fast settings on this board is great. In fact, you may be the only one I've heard of.doing it stable right now for the Prime board, at least on this forum. A couple of others running 3333 but not using the fast settings I believe.
> 
> DRAM voltage 1.355v?
> 
> What's your SoC and procODT values?
> 
> I really need to try the modded bios myself.


I'm using a "quasi" Fast 3333 setting. I have the (10) twr value from Stilt's Fast 3333 setting plugged into Stilt's Safe 3333 setting. That is the only "fast" outlier. Vdimm at 1.38V ProcODT =Auto Vsoc = Auto LLC3 Extreme. CPU at 3.9Ghz. LLC5 Extreme. CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN =1.356V . System has been stable for a month or so under constant BOINC load of 80-99% system utilization and 3 GPUs crunching along with the 1700x CPU.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Yes, at 1.35v Ram Voltage I get some error in the initial test (like 2 weeks ago)... but after pushing it to 1.355V (only 0.005v + ) the errors disappeared!
> So I left 1.355v, and I haven't test again 1.35v with the latest settings... But I feel ok with only 0.005v +
> 
> Vsoc is set to AUTO, and also AUTO for LLC of soc (probably is 1.1V LLC1 as I see from Hwinfo; it's always around 1.087v or 1.094v)
> ProcODT is set to 60ohm


DRAM 1.355 for a stable setup using Stilt's fast 3333MHz settings on this board is impressive, I definately need a higher DRAM setting for running 3333MHz.


----------



## inserf1

Also tried 3200 with 12, that was a no go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> 
> 
> As lermite said, I have lower bench value with BSG off, but in the real fact, I get 2-3 more fps in game.
> 
> I have also tried that settings, but nope, errors in memtest...
> Probably the key is testing the CLDO_VDDP, but I have no idea about values to try.
> Auto


Thanks, (had a suspicion my RAM latency was abit higher than others) and does seem so compared to yours too...



Did left the above go on, stopped after 3500% ish

Have been lower, tRAS, 28, tRC 44, ttRRDS 5, tFAW 30, but AIDA showed no improvement, so didnt chase, guess can try tWR 10 too


----------



## komodikkio

After a little bunch to vsoc and the timing's adjustment, i've been able to get stable under occt cpu, large dataset, for over 9 hrs.
The CLDO_VDDP. was at 450 if i remember well. it's that safe, right?

EDIT: I can't remember the safe range







Is it 425 - 975, right?
On Chinebench15 i get 1627cb on cpu test.
Is this a good score for a 38x cpu + 3200 ram?

Good monday!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Yea, i rounded it that way
> Merci
> edit: no way. occt fails after 5m
> Changing again CLDO_VDDP, i'm on 460 now. Let's see


----------



## ZeNch

IMC in ryzen cpu work with Cmd2t: 1T
my ram work with 2T easy config with default XMP timmings (16-18-18-18-36-56-2T).

1t vs 2t have very improvement in daily usage?
i can use 1T not rock stable at the moment (without config CLDO_VDDP).


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> EDIT: I can't remember the safe range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it 425 - 975, right?


The explanation I found about CLDO_VDDP only mentions its maximum value:
Quote:


> cannot not be set to a value greater than VDIMM-0.1V (not to exceed 1.05V)


As the default one is 950, I thought the minimum one was around 850.
I'm pretty surprised it can be set as low as 450.


----------



## komodikkio

That's the range displayed on the Ryzen DRAM calculator by 1usmus
Not sure still if that's safe










1usmus talks about this here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The explanation I found about CLDO_VDDP only mentions its maximum value:
> As the default one is 950, I thought the minimum one was around 850.
> I'm pretty surprised it can be set as low as 450.


----------



## makatech

I am having a hard time getting 3333MHz stable on my system even with with modded 0902 bios from Reous. It is possible I could do it if loosening timings more but I'm not sure I wanna do that because then 3200MHz with good timings may be a better option.

For 3333 I will play around with some more values but then I have to work on the CLDO_VDDP setting I assume (never tried that so far).

Happy with my 3200MHz setup though, seem to be stable with pretty good manual timings.

(I have no idea if it is the IMC for my 1600X, too tight timings or my memory sticks making it difficult to run 3333.)


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I am having a hard time getting 3333MHz stable on my system even with with modded 0902 bios from Reous. It is possible I could do it if loosening timings more but I'm not sure I wanna do that because then 3200MHz with good timings may be a better option.
> 
> For 3333 I will play around with some more values but then I have to work on the CLDO_VDDP setting I assume (never tried that so far).
> 
> Happy with my 3200MHz setup though, seem to be stable with pretty good manual timings.
> 
> (I have no idea if it is the IMC for my 1600X, too tight timings or my memory sticks making it difficult to run 3333.)


Remind us what memory kit you have. Curious.


----------



## crakej

I can't get it stable either....had my highest CB15 score 1807 when running at 3333, but it's just not stable.

Almost got 3200CL13 running stable, but again just can't get there.

As for 3466 - my computer has NEVER booted with 3466, not with any settings, from any forum or ram calculator. It really should seeing as my ram is 4266CL19 b-die


----------



## ZeNch

Hi! i test some settings today... (With 1600 at [email protected] in Bios 0902)

16-16-16-16-*36-56*-560-416-256-1T (I can improve timmings in *Bold*)
Ram: 1.385v
SOC: 1.1v (i can undervolt this but not much)

i have 1328 points en CB15 but if i raise my ram voltage to 1.39 or 1.4v i have 1350 points... but i gain blue screen (page fault in nonpaged area) with more than 1.385v.

I need test all, Any ideas?

ps: My ram is 2x8 g. skill (Hinyx) 1 rank CL16-18-18-18-2T


----------



## crakej

I'm not sure what to do with ram voltage - mine is rated for 1.4v at 4266 - so I would have thought I could use less at lower speeds.....need to do more testing...


----------



## Valter84

Hello guys.

I am new to computer builds and I am writing here to get help.
I own one Asus Prime X370 Pro (bios 0902) and Ryzen 7 1700.

Previous I have had other motherboard (Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3) that I have returned because I was getting high temperatures and I prefer to invest in something better.

I have read a lot this thread and also other foruns before starting overclocking my ryzen with this mobo but because I am new on computer builds and overclocking I would like to get some help from you, experts in this forum/thread.

Next I will post pictures from my bios with the current settings, I would like to know if I should change anything, because it`s wrong and can cause damage, and also if it`s safe to increase the overclock on my Ryzen.

I have tried lower cpu vcore but it wasn`t stable.









Thank you!


----------



## ZeNch

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> I am new to computer builds and I am writing here to get help.
> I own one Asus Prime X370 Pro (bios 0902) and Ryzen 7 1700.
> 
> Previous I have had other motherboard (Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3) that I have returned because I was getting high temperatures and I prefer to invest in something better.
> 
> I have read a lot this thread and also other foruns before starting overclocking my ryzen with this mobo but because I am new on computer builds and overclocking I would like to get some help from you, experts in this forum/thread.
> 
> Next I will post pictures from my bios with the current settings, I would like to know if I should change anything, because it`s wrong and can cause damage, and also if it`s safe to increase the overclock on my Ryzen.
> 
> I have tried lower cpu vcore but it wasn`t stable.
> 
> https://ibb.co/hM8CVm
> https://ibb.co/nqRcwR
> https://ibb.co/iPs6qm
> https://ibb.co/c9xBO6
> https://ibb.co/n9GhVm
> https://ibb.co/niBubR
> https://ibb.co/n6iki6
> https://ibb.co/dLLbqm
> 
> Thank you!





I see your picks with low resolution (i cant see fine nothing)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here's something that might help.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xybp7/silicon_lottery_ryzen_overclock_statistics/

Try using my VRM settings (in my signature) and dial your desired vcore and CPU speed. Max vcore shouldn't exceed 1.42v and generally you'll need between 1.38 and 1.412v for a 3.9Ghz OC in your 1700

Unless you really need to up your SOC (which max voltage shouldn't exceed 1.25v) i would keep yours at 0.950v at first. Most of us don't need more, some of us do but generally nothing more than 1.1v

There you go.


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> I see your picks with low resolution (i cant see fine nothing)


Edited my post.
Thank you.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Remind us what memory kit you have. Curious.


I have Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R

Know 3333 & 3466 is possible on Asrock X370 Prof. Gaming with R7 1800X using these memory sticks.

I have been able running 3333 stable but with most timings set on auto.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> Edited my post.
> Thank you.


Your settings are fine, try to use LLC3 (in cpu and soc) (commonly 1LLC step=2 steep of vCore ... 0.00650*2)

VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control: T. Probe.

Switching freq. manual is needed in some OC but not in all, when you have stable OC try with auto or with low freq (300hz).


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I have Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R
> 
> Know 3333 & 3466 is possible on Asrock X370 Prof. Gaming with R7 1800X using these memory sticks.
> 
> I have been able running 3333 stable but with most timings set on auto.


Aha. Sammy B-die. Was wondering.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

For those having issues with random black screen that doesn't correlate with overclocking (like me), just found this note on the ASUS driver page:
Quote:


> Update CPU-Z 1.79.1 or later version to avoid conflict with Aura


I wonder if there is a bug with the boards RGB controller and something that software like CPU-Z, HWInfo, and Precision X tracks...


----------



## Xuper

If I only use AI 3 , I won't get black screen , only happens IF I use either HWinfo/Gpu-z/AIDA64


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> For those having issues with random black screen that doesn't correlate with overclocking (like me), just found this note on the ASUS driver page:
> I wonder if there is a bug with the boards RGB controller and something that software like CPU-Z, HWInfo, and Precision X tracks...


It's because the ASUS software doesn't lock the SMB bus mutex and allows corruptions.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I've got the SMBus part of HWInfo disabled entirely. I've made a few tweaks and they aren't working now. I had this fixed after updating my chipset/board drivers, but just broke again after a restart. (And some security updates for Windows)


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I've got the SMBus part of HWInfo disabled entirely. I've made a few tweaks and they aren't working now. I had this fixed after updating my chipset/board drivers, but just broke again after a restart. (And some security updates for Windows)


Look for my the most obvious culprit .... Windows updates. Which never obeys your permissions or configurations.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It was only security updates for Office and a SP for Visual 2010 plus Windows Defender. This was broken before this as well. Only after updating chipset/board drivers and finding a couple things in device manager (which were both things on the board) did they go away. I also hadn't restarted the PC after applying the last of the fix too, so restarting might have borked it anyway


----------



## komodikkio

Someone with a 1700 could kindly share a chinebench's cpu test result with a cpu oc @38x + 3200 mhz for the ram?
I'm getting ~1625 and would like to understand if that's a standard range or if something isn't working flawlessly in my oc's settings.

Have a nice day


----------



## pjoot

Sounds legit to me but it also depends a lot on timings and seems like you are going at CL14?

Has anyone gotten this mobo running @ VLL 3466 MHz? I can only get the system to boot at CL16 but I know the memory goes faster. I don't like to think that only the Crosshair can do that...


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Your settings are fine, try to use LLC3 (in cpu and soc) (commonly 1LLC step=2 steep of vCore ... 0.00650*2)
> 
> VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control: T. Probe.
> 
> Switching freq. manual is needed in some OC but not in all, when you have stable OC try with auto or with low freq (300hz).


Thank you very much for your input.
I have made all the changes you said, and it continues stable @ 3.9 ghz.

Yesterday playing PUBG for 1h, max cpu temp 49ºC.

Before I went to sleep I have tried 4.0ghz, but to run Cinebench I had to increase cpu vcore to 1,34 and LLC4, but I know it needs more to be stable. Cinebench result 1771.
I don`t know if I should stay @ 4.0ghz and try to get it stable or reduce to 3.9ghz Worried about damaging the cpu. And probably to play games I won`t see any diference. I am playing @ 4k ultra, the bottleneck it`s the gpu in this settings.

Regarding memory compatibility, I can say 16GB HyperX Predator hx432c16pb3k2/16 works fine.
This ram have XMP profile 3200 16-18-18-18-36-1T.

I have played litle bit with ram parameters. This is what I have now:






What settings could be changed to optimize the memory?

Thank you.


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Someone with a 1700 could kindly share a chinebench's cpu test result with a cpu oc @38x + 3200 mhz for the ram?
> I'm getting ~1625 and would like to understand if that's a standard range or if something isn't working flawlessly in my oc's settings.
> 
> Have a nice day


I would say that is normal.
I was getting 1675 with cpu @ 3800 with gigabyte gaming 3 with memory tweeks @ 3200mhz.
Also don`t forget to shut down all software running before run cinebench.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The default value is 950 (mV) so you have to start from it, with a memory stability test such HCI Memtest (as many instances as logical cores, and each instance testing enough space for them all covering about 90% of the RAM.
> 
> The measuring of the stability is always very approximate because the errors happen randomly.
> If many errors happen, you can read the reached completion when the 10th error happens.
> It fewer errors happen, you can count them with the completion reaches some value such 100% or 400%
> With even fewer errors, you may need to let the test to run a whole night, to reach at least 1000% of completion.
> The purpose is to compare the stability of the RAM with each tested value of CLDO_VDDP.
> 
> After testing 950, you can test:
> 945, 940, ...
> and keep lowering it by 5 until the test result become worse than the previous one.
> if 945 is worse than 950, then test 955, 960, ... without going higher than 1050, but the best value is usually much closer to 950.
> 
> When the consecutive two best values are found, by example 930 and 935, every intermediate values has to be tested to find the right one.
> This step is the longest because each value may need a test for a whole night or more.


Hi guys! Hi lermite!!

I have some updates... if you remember, my 1000% memtest was done with BSG ON.. and only after I have disabled BSG and NOT tested again (Everything seemed to work well)...
But in these day I have found some random Video Driver crash during games... so I run a Memtest again and... ERROR!! Like at 97%.

So I started modifing the CLDO_VDDP value; I tested 945 and I get Error at 70% (worse)... then I randomly tested 900 as CLDO_VDDP... anddd WORKS! No error at 800%. So I thinks is again super stable... Also, isn't better to have 900mv for CLDO_VDDP vs the 950mv original ???











Now I'm starting testing 3466 the stilt timings... Boot without any problem, windows seems to run well, cinebench works, aida64 bench works, and also IBT AVX (Impressive 192.6 Gflops)... but When I run memtest... error at 4%.

I tested with 1.375v, same CLDO_VDDP at 900mv and the stilt timings... What do you suggest to try?
My vsoc is set to auto, also LLC auto (and is like 1.1v LLC1).. do you think I need an higher Vsoc?

P.s. I never tested CLDO_VDDP 950mv because I imagine that Auto is 950mv right?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> I started modifing the CLDO_VDDP value; I tested 945 and I get Error at 70% (worse)... then I randomly tested 900 as CLDO_VDDP... anddd WORKS! No error at 800%. So I thinks is again super stable... Also, isn't better to have 900mv for CLDO_VDDP vs the 950mv original ???


The right value of CLDO_VDDP is precise, it wan be anywhere between ~425 and 1050 mV, and it may be different for anybody.
In other words, there is no rule that could help to find the best value for CLDO_VDDP. Taking the time to search it is the only way.

Testing only two value is probably not enough to find the best one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> I tested with 1.375v, same CLDO_VDDP at 900mv and the stilt timings... What do you suggest to try?
> My vsoc is set to auto, also LLC auto (and is like 1.1v LLC1).. do you think I need an higher Vsoc?


You should try a lower Vsoc, such 0.975 V.
A too high one can worsen the RAM stability, in more of increasing pointlessly the CPU and VRM temperatures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> P.s. I never tested CLDO_VDDP 950mv because I imagine that Auto is 950mv right?


I think so.
But I doubt I'm the best suited to help you to stabilize your RAM because I'm also struggling to stabilize mine again.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The right value of CLDO_VDDP is precise, it wan be anywhere between ~425 and 1050 mV, and it may be different for anybody.
> In other words, there is no rule that could help to find the best value for CLDO_VDDP. Taking the time to search it is the only way.
> 
> Testing only two value is probably not enough to find the best one.
> You should try a lower Vsoc, such 0.975 V.
> A too high one can worsen the RAM stability, in more of increasing pointlessly the CPU and VRM temperatures.
> I think so.
> But I doubt I'm the best suited to help you to stabilize your RAM because I'm also struggling to stabilize mine again.


Thanks man!

I will leave CLDO_VDDP 900mv for 3333mhz, cuz I get no errors now!

Will test lower Vsoc so


----------



## komodikkio

Thank you Valter
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> I would say that is normal.
> I was getting 1675 with cpu @ 3800 with gigabyte gaming 3 with memory tweeks @ 3200mhz.
> Also don`t forget to shut down all software running before run cinebench.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> *I will leave CLDO_VDDP 900mv for 3333mhz, cuz I get no errors now!*
> 
> Will test lower Vsoc so


Very interesting, I am following your results with great interest. I guess I will have to play around with CLDO_VDDP when I have the time. The big question is what kind of values for SoC and DRAM before starting to play with CLDO_VDD, not an easy one. For 3200 I use SoC 1.0 and DRAM 1.38 but will most probably have to raise both of them for 3333, probably DRAM 1.40

You were running 0810 bios or the modded 0902 from Reous?

Did you use Stilt's fast 3333 timings for your 3333 setup?


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Very interesting, I am following your results with great interest. I guess I will have to play around with CLDO_VDDP when I have the time. The big question is what kind of values for SoC and DRAM before starting to play with CLDO_VDD, not an easy one. For 3200 I use SoC 1.0 and DRAM 1.38 but will most probably have to raise both of them for 3333, probably DRAM 1.40
> 
> You were running 0810 bios or the modded 0902 from Reous?
> 
> Did you use Stilt's fast 3333 timings for your 3333 setup?


I have the 0902 modded and I'm using the stilt 3333mhz fast...

But I have an update, right now I have to clear CMOS









With the latest settings reported (With bsg off and 900mv for CLDO and NO Error after 800% memtest)... after leaving the pc off for like 5 hours, the PC posted but after that I hear 1 long beep and 3 short beep after (ram problem)... and I need to jump the CLRTC to fix that...

I'm going back again to CLDO_VDDP auto and bsg on...for now


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> I have the 0902 modded and I'm using the stilt 3333mhz fast...
> 
> But I have an update, right now I have to clear CMOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the latest settings reported (With bsg off and 900mv for CLDO and NO Error after 800% memtest)... after leaving the pc off for like 5 hours, the PC posted but after that I hear 1 long beep and 3 short beep after (ram problem)... and I need to jump the CLRTC to fix that...
> 
> I'm going back again to CLDO_VDDP auto and bsg on...for now


Annoying, testing different RAM setups can be *very* frustrating and time consuming. :-(

Maybe you will have better luck with CLDO_VDDP somewhere between 900 - 945?

For your 3466 testing... well, wouldn't surprise me if you need both _higher_ SoC and DRAM but difficult to tell/guess. Some people are running surprisingly low SoC values, that's for sure (and some are running much higher values).

I'm not sure how much further testing I will have energy to do on 3333 and 3466, my system is running well on my 3200 setup.

Didn't know that installing Reous modded 0902 may force a Windows and MS Office activation procedure, Windows recognize the new bios as a hardware change (at least for us running a legal copy of Windows 10). ;-) I went back to official 0902 but I will most probably try Reous mod again.

Hopefully I will find the energy to test bios 0810 and some more testing on Reous 0902 for higher memory speeds (3333 & 3466). I believe I could do it but it is difficult, bios 0810 may be the key or more likely a certain CLDO_VDDP setting.

In the same way it depends a bit on SoC and DRAM settings as well, my current setup of SoC 1.0 and DRAM 1.38 is nice (I may actually be able to lower DRAM a bit but haven't tried since it's nice and stable now). I don't want to run 3333 if I need higher SoC than 1.1 and higher DRAM than 1.4

Not sure if your current issue may has to do with Windows energy saving settings or the CLDO_VDDP setting?

Personally I disabled hibernation and some other energy saving options (pci, network etc) and now running AMD balanced mode.

You achieve better stability with BGS on, strange?

Usually I believe the current setup is recommended:
Gear Down Mode: Disabled
Power Down Mode: Disabled
BankGroupSwap: Disabled
BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled

But since you are running 3333 almost 100% stable with good manual timings I assume I also should test BGS on.

Also when going to more extreme levels (3466, 3600) using higher DRAM voltage (and possibly SoC) I have heard that a fan pointing in the RAM direction may help a lot for stability.


----------



## Valter84

@ZeNch Can you help me again?
I am now running @ 4.0ghz stable.
Cpu vcore @ 1.35V but with LLC4 and switching frequency to 600.
Running OCCT CPU stress test for 60 minutes, max cpu temp 62ºC but CPU Vcore 1.33 >> 1.45v.

Can i stay like this? Won`t cause cpu damage this voltages?

What is better? stay like this or should I try LLC3 and increase cpu vcore?

Cinebench result 1772.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> @ZeNch Can you help me again?
> I am now running @ 4.0ghz stable.
> Cpu vcore @ 1.35V but with LLC4 and switching frequency to 600.
> Running OCCT CPU stress test for 60 minutes, max cpu temp 62ºC but CPU Vcore 1.33 >> 1.43v.
> 
> Can i stay like this? Won`t cause cpu damage this voltages?
> 
> What is better? stay like this or should I try LLC3 and increase cpu vcore?
> 
> Cinebench result 1772.


You have the Corsair MasterLiquid 120 Lite system?

Max cpu temp 62ºC when running OCCT CPU stress test for 60 minutes together with a 4.0GHz overclock is good, if running stock your cpu temp should be really low, I can't answer your question about the vcore setting though.

I have been thinking about the Corsair MasterLiquid 120 Lite system myself (the price is really low), that's why I am curious, what about the sound level and are you using it with one or two fans?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> @ZeNch Can you help me again?
> I am now running @ 4.0ghz stable.
> Cpu vcore @ 1.35V but with LLC4 and switching frequency to 600.
> Running OCCT CPU stress test for 60 minutes, max cpu temp 62ºC but CPU Vcore 1.33 >> 1.43v.
> 
> Can i stay like this? Won`t cause cpu damage this voltages?
> 
> What is better? stay like this or should I try LLC3 and increase cpu vcore?
> 
> Cinebench result 1772.


My take on supporting Llc over constant voltage is that it may raise voltage for much shorter time than manual setting as an average processor spends about 90% of time just idling or on near idle.


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> You have the Corsair MasterLiquid 120 Lite system?
> 
> Max cpu temp 62ºC when running OCCT CPU stress test for 60 minutes together with a 4.0GHz overclock is good, if running stock your cpu temp should be really low, I can't answer your question about the vcore setting though.
> 
> I have been thinking about the Corsair MasterLiquid 120 Lite system myself (the price is really low), that's why I am curious, what about the sound level and are you using it with one or two fans?


Yes I am running Corsair MasterLiquid120 on the back of my Corsair 200r, attached to the 120mm fan that came on the back of the tower. Using push pump system. I know that the fan on the tower is not the best for the radiators but...

I also have 1 140mm fan on the bottom - intake, 2 140mm on the side intake, 1 140mm on the top outtake, and 1 120mm intake on the front (this one also came with the tower.
Lots of fans and lots of air flow...
It gets noisy doing stress tests.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Annoying, testing different RAM setups can be *very* frustrating and time consuming. :-(
> 
> Maybe you will have better luck with CLDO_VDDP somewhere between 900 - 945?
> 
> For your 3466 testing... well, wouldn't surprise me if you need both _higher_ SoC and DRAM but difficult to tell/guess. Some people are running surprisingly low SoC values, that's for sure (and some are running much higher values).
> 
> I'm not sure how much further testing I will have energy to do on 3333 and 3466, my system is running well on my 3200 setup.
> 
> Didn't know that installing Reous modded 0902 may force a Windows and MS Office activation procedure, Windows recognize the new bios as a hardware change (at least for us running a legal copy of Windows 10). ;-) I went back to official 0902 but I will most probably try Reous mod again.
> 
> Hopefully I will find the energy to test bios 0810 and some more testing on Reous 0902 for higher memory speeds (3333 & 3466). I believe I could do it but it is difficult, bios 0810 may be the key or more likely a certain CLDO_VDDP setting.
> 
> In the same way it depends a bit on SoC and DRAM settings as well, my current setup of SoC 1.0 and DRAM 1.38 is nice (I may actually be able to lower DRAM a bit but haven't tried since it's nice and stable now). I don't want to run 3333 if I need higher SoC than 1.1 and higher DRAM than 1.4
> 
> Not sure if your current issue may has to do with Windows energy saving settings or the CLDO_VDDP setting?
> 
> Personally I disabled hibernation and some other energy saving options (pci, network etc) and now running AMD balanced mode.
> 
> You achieve better stability with BGS on, strange?
> 
> Usually I believe the current setup is recommended:
> Gear Down Mode: Disabled
> Power Down Mode: Disabled
> BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> But since you are running 3333 almost 100% stable with good manual timings I assume I also should test BGS on.
> 
> Also when going to more extreme levels (3466, 3600) using higher DRAM voltage (and possibly SoC) I have heard that a fan pointing in the RAM direction may help a lot for stability.


I have Performance power plan + registry tweak to disable core parking (it's an hidden option in the power plan). Also Hibernation is disabled from windows and from bios.
C6 state is disabled. I have the same settings as previous, but with BSG On and CLDO_VDDP to Auto...

I can try other values for CLDO_VDDP... but if 900mv takes me to ZERO Error after 800% memtest.... how I can find a better value???
Probalby the problem at boot, can be may fixed with ProcODT at 68ohm (now is 60 ohm)... Or need more dram volts?

For 3466, the performance are awesome... but I haven't a base where to start... The only thing I know is that it boots, and no windows crash and bench programs works. Stressing memory give errors...
I have tried also 1.4v for 3466mhz, but have same errors (I don't want to go higher)... cldo_vddp values ?? need to be tested... vsoc? need to be tested...

There are a lot of variants and they require a lot of time!

And remember... new bios is coming, so probably the best thing right now is to wait for it! And see what changes in ram performance/Stability....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> What is better? stay like this or should I try LLC3 and increase cpu vcore?.


To me is better to go LLC3 and use a higher vcore.

With a Vdroop between 1.37v to 1.418v you're safe. Try to find the safest low as volts above 1.4v (vdroop) would start increasing temps sharply. Most probably yours needs around 1.35 or 1.375 to work stable.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> @ZeNch Can you help me again?
> I am now running @ 4.0ghz stable.
> Cpu vcore @ 1.35V but with LLC4 and switching frequency to 600.
> Running OCCT CPU stress test for 60 minutes, max cpu temp 62ºC but CPU Vcore 1.33 >> 1.45v.
> 
> Can i stay like this? Won`t cause cpu damage this voltages?
> 
> What is better? stay like this or should I try LLC3 and increase cpu vcore?
> 
> Cinebench result 1772.


1.33-1.45 with LLC4 mmm... this voltages are from mother sensor? cpu sensor (SVI2) give you the true voltage to CPU.

your settings sound fine


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> I have Performance power plan + registry tweak to disable core parking (it's an hidden option in the power plan). Also Hibernation is disabled from windows and from bios.
> C6 state is disabled. I have the same settings as previous, but with BSG On and CLDO_VDDP to Auto...
> 
> I can try other values for CLDO_VDDP... but if 900mv takes me to ZERO Error after 800% memtest.... how I can find a better value???
> Probalby the problem at boot, can be may fixed with ProcODT at 68ohm (now is 60 ohm)... Or need more dram volts?
> 
> For 3466, the performance are awesome... but I haven't a base where to start... The only thing I know is that it boots, and no windows crash and bench programs works. Stressing memory give errors...
> I have tried also 1.4v for 3466mhz, but have same errors (I don't want to go higher)... cldo_vddp values ?? need to be tested... vsoc? need to be tested...
> 
> There are a lot of variants and they require a lot of time!
> 
> And remember... new bios is coming, so probably the best thing right now is to wait for it! And see what changes in ram performance/Stability....


Also, I am not sure if I have heard of an Asus Prime X370 user yet being able to run 3466 stable, I hope you will be able to do it and let us know. Getting the computer to boot and run benchmarks is easy for me too using 3466 but it's not stable in hci memtest, prime95 etc.

For other boards I know some users successfully running 3466 stable, for example using Asrock X370 Prof. Gaming and Asus Crosshair, there are probably more.

I have heard rumours about a couple of Asus Prime X370 users being able to run 3466 on bios 0810 but not sure if it is true? Also it is a _huge difference_ of being able to use it in Windows and passing benchmarks vs passing long testruns with hci memtest, occt and prime95.


----------



## crakej

I've had some success with 3333, but just can't quite get it stable.

I've been reading how lots of people with other boards don't even need to play with CLDO, ODT or cadbus - they are able to get things going just by playing with timings.

My performance increase was worthy with 3333 so will give it a bit more work, but not expecting anything until new bios. Even then next bios might be a car crash with all the structural changes being made to the code.....or maybe it will be way better? We ust don't know!









3466 will not boot on my computer - I had not gone higher than 60ohm on ODT as AMD warned against going past 80, but might give it a go see what happens.

Anyone else using higher than 60ohm for ProcODT?


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've had some success with 3333, but just can't quite get it stable.
> 
> I've been reading how lots of people with other boards don't even need to play with CLDO, ODT or cadbus - they are able to get things going just by playing with timings.
> 
> My performance increase was worthy with 3333 so will give it a bit more work, but not expecting anything until new bios. Even then next bios might be a car crash with all the structural changes being made to the code.....or maybe it will be way better? We ust don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466 will not boot on my computer - I had not gone higher than 60ohm on ODT as AMD warned against going past 80, but might give it a go see what happens.
> 
> Anyone else using higher than 60ohm for ProcODT?


I do hope that 68.8 Ohm is OK. I've found last week this value to be the only option to run Dual Rank Hynix M-die @2933 MHz stable. Looking at the Crosshair VI thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread) I see lots of people going over 60 Ohm - see first post, which as a table embedded.


----------



## makatech

Strange, trying bios 0810 now and I get much lower memory write and copy speeds in Aida64 benchmark comparing to 0902, very strange

Maybe I won't stay on 0810 for long. ;-)

Same 3200 settings and timings as before when using bios 0902, tried a couple of different SoC and DRAM settings though but didn't make any difference for write and copy speed in Aida64.

Memory latency is fine and memory read performance only little bit slower comparing to 0902 but write and copy much slower.

EDIT: and I'm back on 0902... ;-) weird 0810 experience


----------



## artivist

Hello guys!
I just managed to build my pc based on asus x370 prime pro motherboard but did not wanted to wait longer to gather some cash for ryzen cpu and dedicated gpu, so i bought the new APU a6 9500.Paired with my 16gb ram corsair cmk16gx4m2b3200c16, the motherboard boots into windows only with "optimised defaults" and i can not activate docp, leaving me only with 2133mhz for ram. I tried to manualy set the maximum 2400mhz without docp but failed many times. Can you help me here guys? Why am i not alowed to activate docp?
I am on the latest bios 0902.


----------



## Ph42oN

I had faulty Flare X 3200 stick, now i got that kit replaced with new, and im running stilt's 3333mhz fast timings now with 0902-1 modded bios.
Modded bios helped me drop voltage, im now at 1.36v but i didn't do much stress testing yet, may need some more tweaking to be fully stable. I tried 3466 but seems not really possible to stabilize, but i didn't try lot of voltage.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> I had faulty Flare X 3200 stick, now i got that kit replaced with new, and im running stilt's 3333mhz fast timings now with 0902-1 modded bios.
> Modded bios helped me drop voltage, im now at 1.36v but i didn't do much stress testing yet, may need some more tweaking to be fully stable. I tried 3466 but seems not really possible to stabilize, but i didn't try lot of voltage.


If you manage to reach stability in hci memtest then you have a great and pretty rare setup for our board. 

DRAM 1.36, what's your other settings, SoC, procODT and possibly others you manually configured?

I have seen several examples of great results for the Flare X 3200 memories though (for different boards) which is interesting. For me this kit looks like one of the best options out there for sure.


----------



## karenin

Is there any advantage of using low CLDO, when the RAM already is stable? Like lower vsoc or something?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Is there any advantage of using low CLDO, when the RAM already is stable? Like lower vsoc or something?


The purpose of altering the CLDO_VDDP voltage is only to stabilize the RAM.
So if the RAM is already rock stable, there is no point to modify the CLDO_VDDP.

A lower SOC voltage reduces the CPU temperature and with, its consumption and the fans noise.
So setting it as low as possible is still useful.


----------



## komodikkio

Do you guys know a way to check for the applied CLDO_VDDP once i'm in the os?
I would like to be sure that the 450mv setting, I've set in the bios, it's really used
Thanks


----------



## inserf1

After settling at 3333 (needed abit more SoC, now upto 1.03125, CADBus etc on Auto) had a few attempts again at 3466 again, more methodically instead making changes to the 3333 settings i was already using.

RAM or IMC cant seem to do 3466 @ 14 14 14 30 reliability, maybe a leap in SoC (still at the 1.03125v) or RAM volts might get me there.. will try at some point, but far far from stable.

Also not stable, but some signs, at 16 16 16 16 32, around 30-40 mins of stress, better than the 3 - 5 mins with 14. But the relaxed timings are starting to offset the small bump in speed, already in synthetic benches, no real gains, may not pursue too much.

Also tried 0902 (official) 3333 still works, obv cant alter BankGroup settings, no noticeably differences. The latest 3466 fiddling was with 0902, may go back to 0810...

How are people using odd CLs?


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> After settling at 3333 (needed abit more SoC, now upto 1.03125, CADBus etc on Auto) had a few attempts again at 3466 again, more methodically instead making changes to the 3333 settings i was already using.
> 
> RAM or IMC cant seem to do 3466 @ 14 14 14 30 reliability, maybe a leap in SoC (still at the 1.03125v) or RAM volts might get me there.. will try at some point, but far far from stable.
> 
> Also not stable, but some signs, at 16 16 16 16 32, around 30-40 mins of stress, better than the 3 - 5 mins with 14. But the relaxed timings are starting to offset the small bump in speed, already in synthetic benches, no real gains, may not pursue too much.
> 
> Also tried 0902 (official) 3333 still works, obv cant alter BankGroup settings, no noticeably differences. The latest 3466 fiddling was with 0902, may go back to 0810...
> 
> How are people using odd CLs?


You are running 3333 stable on official 0902 using SoC 1.03125? What's your current DRAM and procODT value? LLC you are running on auto and also phase control?

Using Stilt's fast timings for 3333 or your own timings?

Yes, 3466 seem to be a huge challenge with our board, personally still struggling with 3333 though. ;-)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Do you guys know a way to check for the applied CLDO_VDDP once i'm in the os?
> I would like to be sure that the 450mv setting, I've set in the bios, it's really used
> Thanks


Don't think that's possile.


----------



## komodikkio

Okk
Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Don't think that's possile.


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> You are running 3333 stable on official 0902 using SoC 1.03125? What's your current DRAM and procODT value? LLC you are running on auto and also phase control?
> 
> Using Stilt's fast timings for 3333 or your own timings?
> 
> Yes, 3466 seem to be a huge challenge with our board, personally still struggling with 3333 though. ;-)


Yea, similar to before, RAM 1.395 (do want to see if i can lower, bit low on the list) procODT - 60, SoC LLC - Auto, Control - Standard

My own (Stilt fast as a aim), for me i wasn't getting performance increases with lowering tRAS, tRC, tWR, and tCKE (off the top off my head, think these differ than Stilt fast)

As i side note, i set tRC to auto (78) and then lowered, not much effect on AIDA, few points down in Cinebench, and some in-between were completely unstable.

0810 on the left, 0902 on the left (latency higher in 0902, but does wander abit) also changed tFAW



Note, didnt see until side by side, big (ish) difference between L2 and L3 cache copy, is that BankGroupSwap or something else?

Also still seems memory latency in general is higher than others get, sure i've seen some 67.x ns @ 3333

EDIT: did try Stilts fast, did get my highest CB15 score with it, but it was 1 point more than, wasnt stable at the time


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> Also still seems memory latency in general is higher than others get, sure i've seen some 67.x ns @ 3333


Here is mine:










I've never managed to be stable at 3333 though.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Someone with a 1700 could kindly share a chinebench's cpu test result with a cpu oc @38x + 3200 mhz for the ram?
> I'm getting ~1625 and would like to understand if that's a standard range or if something isn't working flawlessly in my oc's settings.
> 
> Have a nice day


At 3.8GHz CPU + 2933 MHz RAM (dual rank), I was getting 1707 when I set performance bias to 'None', and 1765 with performance bias set to 'AIDA/Geekbench'. You might have some instability in your setup.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26337653


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> I've never managed to be stable at 3333 though.


mmm, more like im would be expecting, what setting were you using? wondering if got a weird setting somewhere


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> mmm, more like im would be expecting, what setting were you using? wondering if got a weird setting somewhere


My RAM is the HOF 3600 C17, with Samsung B-Die.

I was using The Stilt's 3333 Fast timings with:
BankGroupSwap: disabled
BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
ProcODT: 53.3
CR: 1T
and a few CAD BUS settings with almost random values









As far as I saw, in the AIDA Memory and Cache Benchmark:
- the "Memory" line is only affected by the RAM and its settings, especially the timings.
- The L1, L2 and L3 lines are only affected by the CPU and its frequency: I would have gotten lower scores with my usual CPU frequency: 3.85 Ghz.

BTW, I always have "Performance bias" to "none", because there is not point to cheat to get a higher benchmark score.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> Yea, similar to before, RAM 1.395 (do want to see if i can lower, bit low on the list) procODT - 60, SoC LLC - Auto, Control - Standard
> 
> My own (Stilt fast as a aim), for me i wasn't getting performance increases with lowering tRAS, tRC, tWR, and tCKE (off the top off my head, think these differ than Stilt fast)
> 
> As i side note, i set tRC to auto (78) and then lowered, not much effect on AIDA, few points down in Cinebench, and some in-between were completely unstable.
> 
> 0810 on the left, 0902 on the left (latency higher in 0902, but does wander abit) also changed tFAW
> 
> Note, didnt see until side by side, big (ish) difference between L2 and L3 cache copy, is that BankGroupSwap or something else?
> 
> Also still seems memory latency in general is higher than others get, sure i've seen some 67.x ns @ 3333
> 
> EDIT: did try Stilts fast, did get my highest CB15 score with it, but it was 1 point more than, wasnt stable at the time


Thanks for your settings.

Your 0810 setting didn't look good, the values on the L3 cache, probably not stable. Usually I believe L3 copy is faster than L3 write speed


----------



## komodikkio

Thank you bardacuda,
I'm passing any kind of test (memtest, occt, cinebench, handbrake's parallel double encode, ecc), so I really don't know how to identify the root cause of this
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> At 3.8GHz CPU + 2933 MHz RAM (dual rank), I was getting 1707 when I set performance bias to 'None', and 1765 with performance bias set to 'AIDA/Geekbench'. You might have some instability in your setup.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26337653


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My RAM is the HOF 3600 C17, with Samsung B-Die.
> 
> I was using The Stilt's 3333 Fast timings with:
> BankGroupSwap: disabled
> BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> ProcODT: 53.3
> CR: 1T
> and a few CAD BUS settings with almost random values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I saw, in the AIDA Memory and Cache Benchmark:
> - the "Memory" line is only affected by the RAM and its settings, especially the timings.
> - The L1, L2 and L3 lines are only affected by the CPU and its frequency: I would have gotten lower scores with my usual CPU frequency: 3.85 Ghz.
> 
> BTW, I always have "Performance bias" to "none", because there is not point to cheat to get a higher benchmark score.


With Stilts fast settings, i got R-51,397, W-51,433, C-45,282, L-69.9ns, read/write in range (copy might be, i had BankGroupSwap and Alt disabled) just latency, not sure why im chasing AIDA latency's







stupid question, would higher binned chips decrease the latency?

Kinda fun, but so annoying

For me, gave up 30 / 44 early on (had Hynix's chip before, tRAS and tWR seem to have larger impact on stability for my 1700/board, and not much of AIDA scores) ProcODT: 60 defiantly helped for 3333, went from around 40m to 4-5hr of AIDA, after that, SoC volts (started at 1v) with CadBus left on auto.

Interesting you mentioned performance bias, i was just thinking about switching that to none myself


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Thanks for your settings.
> 
> Your 0810 setting didn't look good, the values on the L3 cache, probably not stable. Usually I believe L3 copy is faster than L3 write speed


Agreed, defiantly look wrong, think that was AIDA (0810) screenshot was either just before or after 3700% HCI test (16 * 850MB)

Went back to 0810, and then fiddled again, so prob best to leave over night to see if its still ok.

-- To add, just did a load AIDA benches earlier, was looking at tRC, with CPU at stock, did 3 passes each time, L2 / L3 wonders around alot, AIDA and Windows task manger show small clock speed changes, HWinfo doesnt, boost and C-States disabled. Thinking its nothing... but...

If anyone could do a few passes each right after eachother, with a screenshot, interesting to see


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Thank you bardacuda,
> I'm passing any kind of test (memtest, occt, cinebench, handbrake's parallel double encode, ecc), so I really don't know how to identify the root cause of this


It could be the results of some wrong setting in the DIGI+ VRM section, such a too low SOC Current Capability (130% is fine).


----------



## komodikkio

Looks like you were right.
With 130% on soc it's a bit better

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> It could be the results of some wrong setting in the DIGI+ VRM section, such a too low SOC Current Capability (130% is fine).


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Looks like you were right.
> With 130% on soc it's a bit better


This score looks fine.

What I've just got, with Performance Bias to None:
at 3.8 Ghz: 1704
at 3.9 Ghz: 1746
at 4.0 Ghz: 1791


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artivist*
> 
> Hello guys!
> I just managed to build my pc based on asus x370 prime pro motherboard but did not wanted to wait longer to gather some cash for ryzen cpu and dedicated gpu, so i bought the new APU a6 9500.Paired with my 16gb ram corsair cmk16gx4m2b3200c16, the motherboard boots into windows only with "optimised defaults" and i can not activate docp, leaving me only with 2133mhz for ram. I tried to manualy set the maximum 2400mhz without docp but failed many times. Can you help me here guys? Why am i not alowed to activate docp?
> I am on the latest bios 0902.


Wondered when the first AM4 APU was going to show up in the thread. I believe you've opened up another different can 'o worms for that CPU. Keep us posted.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Wondered when the first AM4 APU was going to show up in the thread. I believe you've opened up another different can 'o worms for that CPU. Keep us posted.


Right...that's why AGESA 1.0.0.7 is on its way.


----------



## Keith Myers

Just pulled the trigger on another Ryzen system. I just am too impatient to wait for 1H 2018 for the drop to 12nm LPP process for the next batch of Ryzens. I can't believe the 1800X has dropped $100 bucks since March. And the Prime X370 going for $130 now. With my knowledge of compatible RAM and what is possible on the Prime, I just went with the G. Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ kit as I know that will have Sammy B-die and 3200/3333 is where the board tops out anyway. No need for the F4-3600C16D-16GTZ klt that I have in my first Ryzen system.

This is going to upgrade my Linux based SETI cruncher with the special app which is kicking butt on all my other crunchers by a huge margin. The Linux system now has my old FX-8300 supporting 3 GTX 970s. The Ryzen 1800X should produce an even more powerful cruncher. I always balk at the large overall cost of replacing the GPUs to new Pascal cards. Baby steps at first.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Did you guys know there is a modded 0902?

http://www.mediafire.com/file/52p34wrv1lucjdj/Prime+X370-Pro+0902-1.rar

Found it as part of the 1usmus DRAM calculator 0.9.9


----------



## komodikkio

Tyvm Lermite, that's reassuring.
Performance bias it's set to none here as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> This score looks fine.
> What I've just got, with Performance Bias to None:
> at 3.8 Ghz: 1704
> at 3.9 Ghz: 1746
> at 4.0 Ghz: 1791


I think that's the reous' one. right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Did you guys know there is a modded 0902?
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/52p34wrv1lucjdj/Prime+X370-Pro+0902-1.rar
> Found it as part of the 1usmus DRAM calculator 0.9.9


----------



## MishelLngelo

Every now and than, when I get out of BIOS it wouldn't restart without pushing reset button (not CMOS reset), than it starts but but gives message " Press F1 bla, bla". Than it goes back to BIOS and without changing anything it continues BOOT-ing without problems. Also happened few times while rebooting from OS but newer from cold start.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Every now and than, when I get out of BIOS it wouldn't restart without pushing reset button (not CMOS reset), than it starts but but gives message " Press F1 bla, bla". Than it goes back to BIOS and without changing anything it continues BOOT-ing without problems. Also happened few times while rebooting from OS but newer from cold start.


when my pc have cold boot and i press f1 Core Performance Boost is enable automatically. Check this.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> when my pc have cold boot and i press f1 Core Performance Boost is enable automatically. Check this.


Each time we are forced to come back to the bios setup through F1, the whole AMD CBS section is reset.

To avoid having to set it back manually, I save the current profile each time a failed boot would happen.
That way, I only have to load back this profile instead of browsing all the settings of AMD CBS.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I have few OC profiles recorded, one with best settings, one with medium OC and one just slightly modified defaults used only for troubleshooting. If and when that problem crops up I'll check to see what settings actually are applied after F1. I know that F1 brings up Safe mode but after I just exit BIOS my first recorded OC profile is applied without having to go and apply it again.


----------



## Reous

Bios 1001

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-1001.zip

I guess just some Bugfixes


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Bios 1001
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-1001.zip
> 
> I guess just some Bugfixes


For smaller Bugfixes they wouldve used 09xx or not?


----------



## Reous

The Prime B350-Plus also got a 1002 only for Bugfixes. But lets wait. You will never know because it is Asus


----------



## crakej

Hmmmm!.....but I can't look until later....do let us know what you find if you install it.


----------



## ZeNch

in the last bios updates my cpu need less vCore... i try this with new bios in the night. i like to low my voltage/temp/noise as low as possible.

4ghz is far far away for me u.u (need more than 1.45v in SVI2 )


----------



## SaccoSVD

Upgraded to 1001

Seems as good as 0902

No new options that I could see.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Upgraded to 1001
> 
> Seems as good as 0902
> 
> No new options that I could see.


Isn't there a change log for it ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Not yet that I'm aware of.


----------



## Keyan93

Lol I flashed yesterday to 0902 original!!

I have to reflash now


----------



## Keyan93

I can be wrong... but in the new bios there are the CADBUS option under DRAM Timings Control!

In the previous, these options were hidden (under AMD CBS for 0902 mod).


----------



## Vorado

cant flash bios 1001 i get the msg is not a UEFI bios... strange


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> cant flash bios 1001 i get the msg is not a UEFI bios... strange


Trying to flash over Windows? If yes never do this. Use the EZ Flash in the Bios


----------



## Vorado

yea i get that with ez flasher in bios ....strange


----------



## bardacuda

See if there's a checksum you could verify or try to re-download the file. Maybe try with a different USB stick if you have one.


----------



## crakej

Ah.....do you remember the days.... you know, the days when bios update day was a frenzy of activity! Who would find the new file first, who would load it first, who would mod it, who could find out the change log and who would find bugs first?

Well this time, I'm not many of these things, and was secretly hoping others would go ahead as usual, and tell me the answers......so.....whos installed? what's it like?









Edit: wow - this is unreal! I'm not installing until tomorrow now lol


----------



## Reous

There still isnt any changelog on the support pages. Thats kinda confusing.


----------



## figarro

How hard can it be for someone to write a few hundred words with a changelog? I wouldn't mind seeing the changelog in English on all site versions...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Not even a comment !!!


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Ah.....do you remember the days.... you know, the days when bios update day was a frenzy of activity! Who would find the new file first, who would load it first, who would mod it, who could find out the change log and who would find bugs first?
> 
> Well this time, I'm not many of these things, and was secretly hoping others would go ahead as usual, and tell me the answers......so.....whos installed? what's it like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: wow - this is unreal! I'm not installing until tomorrow now lol


Same for me. Im just sick of the dance with the testing etc. AFter testing and trying for 4 months, found a good stable RAM and CPU OC. I wont break that for another "not-really-update but just to shut them up" bios update. For AGESA 1007, id update on the spot, but for this... Not even the CBS is unlocked (still..) with 1001. So thx but no thx...


----------



## dalathegreat

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/798ye4/asus_prime_x370_pro_new_bios_1001/

1001 improved my memory read by +0.52%


----------



## komodikkio

Hi all guys
How do this result looks like to you?


Thanks


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Hi all guys
> How do this result looks like to you?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hmmm....fake ?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Hmmm....fake ?


No it isn't! Looks about right to me. Here's mine currently just trying out 1001 but will need modded version to get best performance with BGSA.


----------



## Vorado

Mine are much lower ... Hmmmm....Why?


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Mine are much lower ... Hmmmm....Why?
> 
> Could be because of a number of different reasons like different memories, different settings (dram voltage, SoC, procODT etc, etc), different memory timings?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Mine are much lower ... Hmmmm....Why?


'Much' lower? No, they're almost the same, and your latencies are brilliant!


----------



## komodikkio

no, off course
i just did that this morning
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Hmmm....fake ?


ty crakej
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> No it isn't! Looks about right to me. Here's mine currently just trying out 1001 but will need modded version to get best performance with BGSA.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Hi all guys
> How do this result looks like to you?
> 
> Thanks


Wait....you can set CL 15!? How u do dis?


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Wait....you can set CL 15!? How u do dis?


gear down off i think


----------



## komodikkio

I just simply wrote 15 in the bios' timings tabs








kidding...








I tried those timings after a calculation with the DRAM Timings Calculator and them just worked out.
can confirm, gead and power down are both disabled
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Wait....you can set CL 15!? How u do dis?


----------



## bardacuda

I have done that with geardown disabled but it changes to 16 when I boot.


----------



## dalathegreat

Highlights from new 1001 BIOS
-Gained +0.5% Memory Read in AIDA64
-Can now run one notch lower tCL


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalathegreat*
> 
> Highlights from new 1001 BIOS
> -Gained +0.5% Memory Read in AIDA64
> -Can now run one notch lower tCL


wait what

i can run 13-13-13-13 ?


----------



## crakej

I can now run 3200 stable with no ProcODT... will try for CL13 again later.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Same for me. Im just sick of the dance with the testing etc. AFter testing and trying for 4 months, found a good stable RAM and CPU OC. I wont break that for another "not-really-update but just to shut them up" bios update. For AGESA 1007, id update on the spot, but for this... Not even the CBS is unlocked (still..) with 1001. So thx but no thx...


My cynicism is in full throat. I too wonder if these releases without comments, changelogs or anything obviously new or changed, are just to shut us up on the lack of progress in the BIOS.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> My cynicism is in full throat. I too wonder if these releases without comments, changelogs or anything obviously new or changed, are just to shut us up on the lack of progress in the BIOS.


You know what im actually fearing? With Amd rewriting the whole Code for 1007, Asus will still not provide an unlocked CBS etc, but now we cant mod it because the whole new code from scratch from AMD breaks the tool we need to mod the bios... That would really be the bowtie for my cynical stance


----------



## kopteri

Is there a way to read T_Sensor1 from ASUS EC using HWiNFO without compromising stability?

I would like to know my water temp, but as soon as I enable reading of ASUS EC, computer will crash randomly (as HWiNFO states that it causes instability).


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kopteri*
> 
> Is there a way to read T_Sensor1 from ASUS EC using HWiNFO without compromising stability?
> 
> I would like to know my water temp, but as soon as I enable reading of ASUS EC, computer will crash randomly (as HWiNFO states that it causes instability).


Short answer is no - that's why we have the warning.

However - it should not crash immediately you start monitoring things - make sure you're not running Aura and/or Thaiphoon - in fact, don't run anything else. Crashing straight away would indicate instability.


----------



## crakej

Bios 1001 - changes i've noticed.

Main difference is that I had stability at 3200MTs without modded bios, without BGSA. I also no longer need ProcODT (its on auto) for stability. I have installed the modded bios anyway as performance increases with BGSA

After doing a really superficial comparison of this and 0902 shows that there are differences in them though I xdon't know exactly what they've done. I think part of this might be readying us for AGESA 1.0.0.7. I might dig a bit deeper and see what I can find - of course if I find anything I'll report back.

Still struggling to go any higher than 3200 stable but will play around a bit more.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> You know what im actually fearing? With Amd rewriting the whole Code for 1007, Asus will still not provide an unlocked CBS etc, but now we cant mod it because the whole new code from scratch from AMD breaks the tool we need to mod the bios... That would really be the bowtie for my cynical stance


While the internal structure of the bios is changing, it won't be that different and the same tools will be able to edit the bios as we can now.


----------



## kopteri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Short answer is no - that's why we have the warning.
> 
> However - it should not crash immediately you start monitoring things - make sure you're not running Aura and/or Thaiphoon - in fact, don't run anything else. Crashing straight away would indicate instability.


Thanks from the confirmation. Yes it doesn't crash right away, but it's 100% guaranteed to crash within 12 hours from start of HWiNFO if ASUS EC module is enabled.

Just been wondering if there would be a way, but maybe I'll then connect my temp sensor into external controller and that via USB to PC to get the reading. Just not very optimal solution as I cannot get the information into HWiNFO together with all other readings I want to see. Also I need to start controlling my radiator fans with this external controller instead of MB BIOS.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kopteri*
> 
> Thanks from the confirmation. Yes it doesn't crash right away, but it's 100% guaranteed to crash within 12 hours from start of HWiNFO if ASUS EC module is enabled.
> 
> Just been wondering if there would be a way, but maybe I'll then connect my temp sensor into external controller and that via USB to PC to get the reading. Just not very optimal solution as I cannot get the information into HWiNFO together with all other readings I want to see. Also I need to start controlling my radiator fans with this external controller instead of MB BIOS.


I believe you can use your own sensor and plug it into the MB, but you'll need someone else to confirm that.

1 crash in 12 hours is about right. If you're stress testing for reliability, it's best not to use any monitoring software while you do it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> My cynicism is in full throat. I too wonder if these releases without comments, changelogs or anything obviously new or changed, are just to shut us up on the lack of progress in the BIOS.


Most probably last one, I already put a lot of time and effort to have everything working like it does (4025Mhz at less than 1.4v and RAM at 2933 at Cl12) to start all over gain. If restoring OC profile from a file was possible I would switch to new BIOS but now I'll wait until some real and documented change is made.


----------



## kopteri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I believe you can use your own sensor and plug it into the MB, but you'll need someone else to confirm that.
> 
> 1 crash in 12 hours is about right. If you're stress testing for reliability, it's best not to use any monitoring software while you do it.


I have my sensor connected to MB at the moment, so it works fine and I can adjust my radiator fans according it without issues from BIOS. I have LCD module in my case where I would like to see measured temperature value always and that I cannot do at the moment as I get all the info to this screen from HWiNFO. Not doing any stress testing here, but looking for permanent solution for normal use where I have my PC running 24/7.

Thank from the input anyway!


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kopteri*
> 
> Thanks from the confirmation. Yes it doesn't crash right away, but it's 100% guaranteed to crash within 12 hours from start of HWiNFO if ASUS EC module is enabled.
> 
> Just been wondering if there would be a way, but maybe I'll then connect my temp sensor into external controller and that via USB to PC to get the reading. Just not very optimal solution as I cannot get the information into HWiNFO together with all other readings I want to see. Also I need to start controlling my radiator fans with this external controller instead of MB BIOS.


Just a suggestion, but give SIV a chance to provide your system monitoring in replace of HwInfo64 for a stability test run. Might prove to be the solution. I just replaced my thermistor on the back of the cpu socket plugged into the MB sensor with a G 1/4 thermistor plug into my pump/reservoir to monitor the loop temperature as I thought it would provide more meaningful information for me. I like the fact I can rename the motherboard temp sensor to "water temp" in SIV and have it display in SIV's main window.


----------



## kopteri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Just a suggestion, but give SIV a chance to provide your system monitoring in replace of HwInfo64 for a stability test run. Might prove to be the solution. I just replaced my thermistor on the back of the cpu socket plugged into the MB sensor with a G 1/4 thermistor plug into my pump/reservoir to monitor the loop temperature as I thought it would provide more meaningful information for me. I like the fact I can rename the motherboard temp sensor to "water temp" in SIV and have it display in SIV's main window.


Interesting suggestion. I haven't actually heard from this SIV software before. Google found it fast, so I will definitely take a look. If SIV can read the sensor without stability issues and can provide other readings + API for reading them to third party program, then I see no problem here.

Thanks!


----------



## Keith Myers

I'm pretty sure there is no API for third party programs for SIV. But that is out of my area of familiarity. You could always ask Ray if what you want to do is possible with his program.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

I'm using an Asus X370-F Gaming motherboard, but since these boards are so similar I figured I would post here.

I'm having issues with Vdroop. My vdroop (my definition being difference between voltage at idle and under load) is about 0.06V.

I've used all levels of LLC to fix this, but it doesn't seem to work at all. There is nearly no difference between LLC set at Auto, Level 1, Level 3, or even Level 5. All result in vdroop greater than .05V.

Another issue is voltage instability. My voltage, under load, seems to fluctuate between 1.32 and even as low as 1.29. The voltage graph is very wavy over a 5 minute test, with a continuous two minute span of lower than 1.3V average, and the rest being higher than 1.3V average. I'm used to seeing voltage fluctuate quickly, but not averaging lower voltages for a few minutes and then higher voltages the rest of the time. Could this be a result of OCCT and it's workload changing? I'm not sure exactly how the program loads the CPU.

Thank you for any help. Unfortunately I'm at work and cannot upload voltage graphs at the moment.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> I'm using an Asus X370-F Gaming motherboard, but since these boards are so similar I figured I would post here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having issues with Vdroop. My vdroop (my definition being difference between voltage at idle and under load) is about 0.06V.
> 
> I've used all levels of LLC to fix this, but it doesn't seem to work at all. There is nearly no difference between LLC set at Auto, Level 1, Level 3, or even Level 5. All result in vdroop greater than .05V.
> 
> Another issue is voltage instability. My voltage, under load, seems to fluctuate between 1.32 and even as low as 1.29. The voltage graph is very wavy over a 5 minute test, with a continuous two minute span of lower than 1.3V average, and the rest being higher than 1.3V average. I'm used to seeing voltage fluctuate quickly, but not averaging lower voltages for a few minutes and then higher voltages the rest of the time. Could this be a result of OCCT and it's workload changing? I'm not sure exactly how the program loads the CPU.
> 
> Thank you for any help. Unfortunately I'm at work and cannot upload voltage graphs at the moment.


Don't fight vdroop, Is not necessary in my opinion. Long story short, by doing so (LLC5) you'll be pushing the VRM and probably getting voltage peaks.

Tell us about your CPU and your OC settings.


----------



## soarec

Hello!
First of all i want to thank you all for this awesome thread , you guys helped me a lot to get my 1600x @ 4.05 1.381 V

At that voltage ( offset mode) , phase control extreme, llc 2, current at 110 should be safe for 24/7 oc , right ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soarec*
> 
> Hello!
> First of all i want to thank you all for this awesome thread , you guys helped me a lot to get my 1600x @ 4.05 1.381 V
> 
> At that voltage ( offset mode) , phase control extreme, llc 2, current at 110 should be safe for 24/7 oc , right ?


I think it's great, just keep temps down. I can't do that even with more than 1.4v and to stay under it will not go over 4025MHz.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soarec*
> 
> Hello!
> First of all i want to thank you all for this awesome thread , you guys helped me a lot to get my 1600x @ 4.05 1.381 V
> 
> At that voltage ( offset mode) , phase control extreme, llc 2, current at 110 should be safe for 24/7 oc , right ?


for 24/7 they suggest under 1.35v and under 75c, obviously you can cheat a little but the farther you stray the more likely you'll damage the longevity of your chip.


----------



## Ph42oN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> If you manage to reach stability in hci memtest then you have a great and pretty rare setup for our board.
> 
> DRAM 1.36, what's your other settings, SoC, procODT and possibly others you manually configured?
> 
> I have seen several examples of great results for the Flare X 3200 memories though (for different boards) which is interesting. For me this kit looks like one of the best options out there for sure.


Actually after some memtest those 3333MHz settings seems pretty far from stable, but it was big boost from DOCP 3200 settings in games.
Now ram voltage at 1.375, any more didn't help in stability. Soc voltage is at 0.925v, wasn't any more stable even with 1.05v, procODT is at 60ohm, and modded bios allows to change CLDO_VDDP, 956 seems best.
Does best value for it change with anything else than memory clock?


----------



## kopteri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is no API for third party programs for SIV. But that is out of my area of familiarity. You could always ask Ray if what you want to do is possible with his program.


I tried SIV but it had rather "90ish" user interface and I wasn't able to see T_Sensor1 value. It did read CPU etc temp just fine, but it seemed like it didn't have support for ASUS EC module. Maybe I'll see if HWiNFO at some point comes more stable or proceed with alternative solution as mentioned earlier.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kopteri*
> 
> I tried SIV but it had rather "90ish" user interface and I wasn't able to see T_Sensor1 value. It did read CPU etc temp just fine, but it seemed like it didn't have support for ASUS EC module. Maybe I'll see if HWiNFO at some point comes more stable or proceed with alternative solution as mentioned earlier.


I for one LIKE the "90ish" user interface. It gets across more information with less desktop real estate than any "bells and whistles, color blinding, 'modern' " GUI program.
Did you not see the blue blob labelled "EC" in the main window right in the middle? If you had hovered your cursor over the EC blob, it would have flown out all the EC sensor including " TF Opt_1 " which is what it is labelled on the Prime.
Status▼ >> Sensor Debug and Configure▼ >> Sensor Export would have shown you all the sensor in your machine.SIV has always been great in showing the Embedded Controller on motherboards and probably has the best handle on all the EC chips in the industry. It shows my EC on my Prime board just fine.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/X5Deud


__
https://flic.kr/p/X5Deud


----------



## kopteri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I for one LIKE the "90ish" user interface. It gets across more information with less desktop real estate than any "bells and whistles, color blinding, 'modern' " GUI program.
> Did you not see the blue blob labelled "EC" in the main window right in the middle? If you had hovered your cursor over the EC blob, it would have flown out all the EC sensor including " TF Opt_1 " which is what it is labelled on the Prime.
> Status▼ >> Sensor Debug and Configure▼ >> Sensor Export would have shown you all the sensor in your machine.SIV has always been great in showing the Embedded Controller on motherboards and probably has the best handle on all the EC chips in the industry. It shows my EC on my Prime board just fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/X5Deud
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/X5Deud


Thanks from the info. I did not mean that 90ish would be bad, but based on the quick look I wasn't able to navigate it properly. 90ish user interfaces are usually like this, they contain lots of information and do the job well, but they tend to have high learning curve.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kopteri*
> 
> Thanks from the info. I did not mean that 90ish would be bad, but based on the quick look I wasn't able to navigate it properly. 90ish user interfaces are usually like this, they contain lots of information and do the job well, but they tend to have high learning curve.


I come from beginnings of command line interfaces, so not at all put off by the interface. I agree that SIV does have a high learning curve simply because of the width and breadth of information it contains on your system. The best way to learn SIV is to just explore and click or hover over everything. If you are looking for something specific, I always resort to Help▼ >> View Menus. That page has a entry Search box that highlights the search term in the menu layout giving you the location of that menu option.


----------



## Lermite

Yes, SIV reads the Asus EC sensors.
I painted them in yellow:


----------



## notsinglephoton

I am about to get this board in my hands soon. I will use it with my R5 1600 and G.Skill Flare X DDR4 3200Mhz (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) memory.
Which BIOS version is recommended atm? From what I read over the Internet, it seems that 0810 is a good spot, as later versions remove CBS (I don't even know if it is needed), but maybe i should go for the newest version (1001, no release notes)?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notsinglephoton*
> 
> I am about to get this board in my hands soon. I will use it with my R5 1600 and G.Skill Flare X DDR4 3200Mhz (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) memory.
> Which BIOS version is recommended atm? From what I read over the Internet, it seems that 0810 is a good spot, as later versions remove CBS (I don't even know if it is needed), but maybe i should go for the newest version (1001, no release notes)?


CBS not is necesary but depends of your ram, you need test.


----------



## Lermite

The best bios to me is the modded 1001, the official one but with all the hidden options unlocked.
With it, my CPU and my RAM are perfectly stable with lower voltages:
Vcore: 1.2625 -> 1.25
Vsoc: 0.975 -> 0.95
Vdram: 1.37 -> 1.35


----------



## TheLostSwede

1001 is worse for me than 0902, as I can no longer run my RAM at 3200, which was rock solid on 0902.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLostSwede*
> 
> 1001 is worse for me than 0902, as I can no longer run my RAM at 3200, which was rock solid on 0902.


I like 1001 but i need more time to test...
in 0902 i set my ram at 1t but not full stable (1 error in 2 or 3 days) and 1001 set with docp at 1t but same problem... in 2t both are full stable. in my rig 1001 is better


----------



## NeoConker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> wait what
> 
> i can run 13-13-13-13 ?


Almost there...


----------



## Ph42oN

I think i found the "magic" for stabilising 3333mhz. Before i wasn't able to pass 5% memtest, now i did 32% before first error. Well not sure if i can make fully stable, but that should be good enough for my 24/7 clock.

I put all 4 values in CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls to 40ohm. It seems to increase SOC voltage requirements.


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoConker*
> 
> Almost there...


My 3200CL14 with tighter timing just performs the same as your 3333Mhz CL14/13, but my copy range is in the 47-48k range. My latency though it 69.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> My 3200CL14 with tighter timing just performs the same as your 3333Mhz CL14/13, but my copy range is in the 47-48k range. My latency though it 69.


That's weird because I get better results with 3200 14-14-14-14-28:


----------



## sakae48

i got slightly lower latency with lower speed on 3200 than 3333. both CL14


----------



## Kloudx

installed 1001 bios, my ram is still fine at 3200mhz im on a 3200 flare X kit


----------



## johnyb0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> My 3200CL14 with tighter timing just performs the same as your 3333Mhz CL14/13, but my copy range is in the 47-48k range. My latency though it 69.


How much Ram & SoC Voltage did you require to get your Ram stable at 3200Mhz and these timings ?
Would be great if some people with 3200Mhz Kits could share these infos








My G.Skill Vengeance V 3200Mhz Kit is running at [email protected] at the moment. But i wasn't successfull with 3200Mhz. Can't even boot.


----------



## Bo55

Imo Bios 1001 for me hasn't made much difference from 0902. My current setup



It seems that theres no setting that will stabilise 3466 strap and up on this board. Ive tried it all, hours of tuning cad bus, rtt values, more voltage, slack timings, you name it. I can game for about 10mins and then it freezes, everytime. One program will work and another wont even open, tired of horsing around with those settings. Im able to post using 3600 strap but every time ive tried i get boot mgr error and have to restart and try navigate through a messed up bios display menu with words all jumbled up and scrambled. Last time that happened i wasnt so lucky and had to format my drive and reinstall windows, not cool. Still waiting for the next bios update to make use of the 3600 and up straps because were still not seeing the full performance potential of this cpu,


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Imo Bios 1001 for me hasn't made much difference from 0902. My current setup
> 
> It seems that theres no setting that will stabilise 3466 strap and up on this board. Ive tried it all, hours of tuning cad bus, rtt values, more voltage, slack timings, you name it. I can game for about 10mins and then it freezes, everytime. One program will work and another wont even open, tired of horsing around with those settings. Im able to post using 3600 strap but every time ive tried i get boot mgr error and have to restart. Last time that happened i wasnt so lucky and had to format my drive and reinstall windows, not cool. Still waiting for the next bios update to make use of the 3600 and up straps because were still not seeing the full performance potential of this cpu,


There might be several problems causing instability post 3200 MHz. It is true that 3333 and 3466 should be okay most of the time but the Ryzen's memory controller might just cap out as well. I paid 130 euros for my Prime X370 so the CH6 costs over 100 euros more. I don't know what is causing all this trouble but it seems to be the design. Just use 3200 MHz and make it as tight as you can and with very low latencies it's not a real bottleneck.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjoot*
> 
> There might be several problems causing instability post 3200 MHz. It is true that 3333 and 3466 should be okay most of the time but the Ryzen's memory controller might just cap out as well. I paid 130 euros for my Prime X370 so the CH6 costs over 100 euros more. I don't know what is causing all this trouble but it seems to be the design. Just use 3200 MHz and make it as tight as you can and with very low latencies it's not a real bottleneck.


It could be anything. 3333 strap is fine, its faster than 3200 and i have no issues with it. This bios allows me to use 14-13-13-13-30 using 3333 but its actually noticeably slower than my above Aida results. CH6 has its own issues which is pretty bad considering its a top of the line board, all this board needed was the ability to change bclk, then you would have your 3466 and up straps working.


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> It could be anything. 3333 strap is fine, its faster than 3200 and i have no issues with it. This bios allows me to use 14-13-13-13-30 using 3333 but its actually noticeably slower than my above Aida results. CH6 has its own issues which is pretty bad considering its a top of the line board, all this board needed was the ability to change bclk, then you would have your 3466 and up straps working.


What settings exact bios settings do you use for 3333 MHz? I've been unable to get it stable. I can boot 3466 and 3600 MHz no problem but Prime Blend gives me an error. I just cannot spend more time with playing around... not too much free time these days hehe.

The CH6 should be quite ok these days? Might be just so that the upcoming newer chipsets work a lot better than the current ones.


----------



## respwn

Heya, I want to share my story as well, because a lot of my former problems werent covered online yet. It also should help for brighten up the whole picture about this board.

First of all, I didnt had the goal to maximize performance. I just wanted to get it running. The system is stable now at stock speeds. Im pretty sure from this state its possible to go better, but its enough for me.

I created a Ryzen 7 1700x streaming computer to stream and edit videos. I wanted that extra 8-core speed, since my i7-3770 wasnt able to push it anymore and is now a gaming rig only.

The (now stable running specs):
Ryzen 7 [email protected]
4x8GB Kingston HyperX Fury X DDR4 2400 @2133Mhz
Asus PRIME [email protected] Version 902
Samsung 960 EVO M.2 SSD 256GB
MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Gaming X 2G 2GB
2x Elgato Game Capture HD60 Pro
2x2TB Generic Seagate HDD
Windows 10 Home

I got the computer as a pre-build which was:

Ryzen 7 [email protected] (Asus Overclock)
2x8GB Kingston HyperX Fury X DDR4 2400 @2400Mhz
Asus PRIME [email protected] Version 502
Samsung 960 EVO M.2 SSD 256GB
MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Gaming X 2G 2GB
1x2TB Generic Seagate HDD
Windows 10 Home

I didnt use the original configuration much, but it seemed to be stable.

So my odyssee began.

My two Elgato Cards nearly worked out of the box and I only read about the many problems with it and Ryzen Systems later. I will talk about this later in this post. The only thing I needed was the unofficial Elgato 3PS drivers for two cards in one system. You should get the latest version directly from elgato from here: http://thc.elgato.com/download_hd60pro_3ps_driver.php

The real problems seemed to start after I added another set of RAM, which was the
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX LP schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
additional to the Kingston set.

Long story short: It didn't work out. The board needed a lot of restarts until it got it running with 2133Mhz. I still had random freezes in Windows all the time, like at least every 10 Minutes.

So I updated the board BIOS to 902, tried a ****load of RAM timings and frequencies, but I never got it right, the freezes continued. Notable is that Windows Memory Test, MemTest86 (6h) both didnt fail on my RAM. It still BSODed with every possible errorcode some time after booting, sometimes even in the progress of booting.

So, I decided to return the Corsair RAM and try the appropriate RAM, which was already installed (Kingston HyperX Fury X DDR4 2400).
It turned out, that it did help, but not much. I installed the RAM, it ran at 2400Mhz, everything was way more stable, MemTest86 was fine, but it still BSODed sometimes shortly after booting. It usually ran fine after that hurdle was taken successfully.

What I did, to make it perfectly stable (I'm not 100% sure what did the trick):
- Downclocked RAM to 2133 Mhz, after reading about Ryzen being a 2133Mhz lover (I think thats the one that did the trick all on its own, not tested though, the timings were figured out by the board, nothing custom. Maybe higher speeds are possible with patience and timing tweaks.)
- Updated the BIOS to 902 (could be part of the solution)
- Set Ryzen to stock speed 3400 Mhz instead of Auto-Overclocking to 3700Mhz (I'll test later if i can go up again)
- Go from Balanced to Windows High Performance Energy Plan (Suggested online, I dont think this is needed)
- Deactivated OneDrive Autostart (I read about someone thinking a similar issue is connected to OneDrive, probably placebo)
- Deinstalled Ryzen Master (another online suggestion)

I didnt keep a record of changes and outcome like I should, but I know for sure, that after downclocking the memory to 2133Mhz nothing fishy happened ever again in any case. I think all other changes were merely doing nothing to the problem, but I list them anyway.

The system is now, including the capture cards and 32GB of memory rock stable. All Memtests didnt find an error in 8+ hours, not one freeze or BSOD since two weeks heavy use, no boot bsods, every load test and benchmark I could invent went through without problems. Premiere Pro and OBS work great and for many hours pushing the computer to its limits without problems.

For some reason I think the board or Ryzen itself still doesnt like 4 ram modules at once and is overall really picky on RAM. I settled for now with 2133Mhz, but I'm thinking about tackling it again to notch it up, after my motivation to do so is back on (or we get a new promising BIOS update), lol.

One more thing: The Elgato Problem

In my journey to fix the problem I also found out about the Elgato Capture card problem. My initial setup worked, but this was by pure chance. I can confirm, that the board perfectly works with the capture card, even if there are two of them. But only if you do it right.

My Elgato cards work only in the following slots:
- First one in PCIEX16_2 (which is directly connected to the Ryzen Controller)
- Second one in PCIEX16_3 (which is connected to the AMD X370 Controller)

The graphics card is in PCIEX16_1 (also Ryzen).

All other combinations I tried (and I tried a lot of them) didnt work and resulted in only one card showing up in Windows.

Also it seemed super crucial for success to remove BOTH cards between any new attempt and boot into windows without any cards installed. And then try a new configuration. I found out about this, when I switched the configuration, lost a card in the device manager and then switched back to my old (previously working) condition and it still didnt work.

Even with this knowledge the only working combination was PCIEX16_2, PCIEX16_3, not any other, not one of the PCIEX1 slots worked for both cards at the same time. Also it might be important that they dont sit on the same controller?

I think the downside to this is, that the PCIEX16_1 is only running at X8 now, but since this isnt a gaming machine and the 1050 is only used rarely for NVENC and more often for Premiere Pro CUDA support, this isnt a problem at all.

Okay, thats it. I hope that if someone else is having similar issues, this could help steering in the right direction. I'm not a overclocking guy, so this is merely about making it work, instead of pushing it to the max. Any suggestions to get the RAM running at 2400Mhz are welcome though.

Greetings!
respwn


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjoot*
> 
> What settings exact bios settings do you use for 3333 MHz? I've been unable to get it stable. I can boot 3466 and 3600 MHz no problem but Prime Blend gives me an error. I just cannot spend more time with playing around... not too much free time these days hehe.
> 
> The CH6 should be quite ok these days? Might be just so that the upcoming newer chipsets work a lot better than the current ones.


I cant use ryzen timing checker as windows thinks its a virus so it wont let me open it to show you. I only tune my ram settings to the different games that i play. I dont sit and use prime for hours etc. For me once its tuned it doesnt fail. What id like to know is how did you get 3600 to enter windows and use prime? Youre probably the only person that can use it, are you able to screenshot your settings? And also what ram sticks are you using?

Cheers


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> I cant use ryzen timing checker as windows thinks its a virus so it wont let me open it to show you. I only tune my ram settings to the different games that i play. I dont sit and use prime for hours etc. For me once its tuned it doesnt fail. What id like to know is how did you get 3600 to enter windows and use prime? Youre probably the only person that can use it, are you able to screenshot your settings? And also what ram sticks are you using?
> 
> Cheers


I cannot remember exactly as I lost my saved settings when I upgraded my BIOS. Basically I had 16-16-16-36 timings, 1.45V DRAM and 1.15V SoC, 3,9 [email protected] for this memory - everything else at auto. It booted up, I could even run Cinebench but the results were lower than at 3200 MHz so something was totally broken. Most of the time I got to Windows but few times had a cold boot problem. I use the G. Skill Flare X 3200 Mhz CL14 kit for everything so I am a bit disappointed that I cannot run it at 3466 MHz LL. I cannot get 3333 or 3466 MHz stable even if I disable the 1700X overclock.


----------



## lobolobo

Hi everybody.

I read here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1633955/bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-0902-1/300

that Lermite mods the 1001 ASUS official BIOS. I read the ROUS tutorial but i fell so scared on flash my own modded bios.

I´m so confused when i´ve to change the hexadecimal code with the HxD editor.

Lermite, could you explain with a simple tutorial how to make that? As i tell you i feel so scared about that. For me, the REOUS tutorial (in german) it´s no so clear. My problem begins from paragraph 4 to the end of the REOUS tutorial.

Thank´s in advance.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobolobo*
> 
> that Lermite mods the 1001 ASUS official BIOS. I read the ROUS tutorial but i fell so scared on flash my own modded bios.
> 
> I´m so confused when i´ve to change the hexadecimal code with the HxD editor.
> 
> Lermite, could you explain with a simple tutorial how to make that? As i tell you i feel so scared about that. For me, the REOUS tutorial (in german) it´s no so clear. My problem begins from paragraph 4 to the end of the REOUS tutorial.


The step with HxD is the most dangerous, but it's not that hard if we only unlock the hidden settings, without moving them.

I've already started to make a french version of the Reous tutorial. I still have to translate the text on the pictures, but I need to make my own pictures by modding the 1001 again from scratch.
I also have to add an short explanation that lacks in the Reous version.

One I get this french tutorial complete, translating it in english will be a piece of cake.

I gonna try to do all this before the end of this week.


----------



## lobolobo

Very appreciate Lermite.


----------



## Reous

The worst thing happenend if you do a mistake with editing the Hex Code was that the CBS Setting just wasnt show up.
But you never know what happen in the background so it is not really recommendable to do it.

The tutorial is getting famous. German, Russian and now French


----------



## lobolobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> The worst thing happenend if you do a mistake with editing the Hex Code was that the CBS Setting just wasnt show up.
> But you never know what happen in the background so it is not really recommendable to do it.
> 
> The tutorial is getting famous. German, Russian and now French


Thank you very much Reous for that tutorial. It´s very useful. And wait, may be, the spanish version is coming ...


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> ...and now French


...and english. I'll make both, even if my english is far from being fluent.


----------



## johnyb0y

Just posting my Aida64 Bench Results. Maybe interesting as comparison for some.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> ...and english. I'll make both, even if my english is far from being fluent.


Could help you there if you want.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnyb0y*
> 
> Just posting my Aida64 Bench Results. Maybe interesting as comparison for some.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The memory seems roughly OK, but the cache speeds look way off. Here's mine with lower CPU and RAM clocks. Bais = None


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## johnyb0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> The memory seems roughly OK, but the cache speeds look way off. Here's mine with lower CPU and RAM clocks. Bais = None
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Any idea why ? Thanks!
EDIT: maybe there is some difference in how your 1700 and my 1600X handles the Infinifabric Cache ?
Someone else here with a 1600X who could post his results for comparison?


----------



## bardacuda

Oh hmm...didn't notice what chip you had. That could be the cause of the differences. Still seems weird that L1 and L2 would be slower since it has the same amount per core.


----------



## johnyb0y

Here's one pic I found online











EDIT: another one.


----------



## crusada

Here's my current aida64 memory benchmark. I dialed back them memory from 3200 to 3060 for system stability.



For those who claim system stability with ram 3200+, does the bios give you multiple beeps at start up?
Since dropping ram to 3060 i only get 1 beep ever.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjoot*
> 
> I cannot remember exactly as I lost my saved settings when I upgraded my BIOS. Basically I had 16-16-16-36 timings, 1.45V DRAM and 1.15V SoC, 3,9 [email protected] for this memory - everything else at auto. It booted up, I could even run Cinebench but the results were lower than at 3200 MHz so something was totally broken. Most of the time I got to Windows but few times had a cold boot problem. I use the G. Skill Flare X 3200 Mhz CL14 kit for everything so I am a bit disappointed that I cannot run it at 3466 MHz LL. I cannot get 3333 or 3466 MHz stable even if I disable the 1700X overclock.


I dont want to risk stuffing up my windows boot mgr again trying for 3600 anymore unless Asus and or AMD want to hire me to do all this testing for them. Off the top of my head for 3333 i have set this. Its also stable for all my games, Battlefield 4, Battlefront 1, tested fine on Battlefront 2 beta, DOOM, Ashes of the singularity.

14-14-14-14-30, 52,6,8,26 <--- in order one after another with trfc at 350, 1T @ 1.4v
ProcODT - 53.3ohms
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.82v this is what made the most difference for stability
GD = Enabled
Power down enable - Disabled
Soc power phase - Optimised
Soc - 1.150v
Soc LLC - Level 2
Soc Current capability - 130%


----------



## Evanus

Okay, so I'm getting a new memory set. Which 16GB RGB memory set is guaranteed to work at at least 2933Mhz on this board? I was thinking about this one: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c16d-16gtzr. Thoughts?


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Okay, so I'm getting a new memory set. Which 16GB RGB memory set is guaranteed to work at at least 2933Mhz on this board? I was thinking about this one: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c16d-16gtzr. Thoughts?


Dont bother, If you really want rgb then id stick with only

F4-3000c14d-16gtzr or for a few bucks more F4-3200c14d-16gtzr. Both these kits use samsung b-die chips for best compatibility and will work out of the box at rated speeds. Personally id go with the better performing 3200.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Dont bother, If you really want rgb then id stick with only
> 
> F4-3000c14d-16gtzr or for a few bucks more F4-3200c14d-16gtzr. Both these kits use samsung b-die chips for best compatibility and will work out of the box at rated speeds. Personally id go with the better performing 3200.


Okay, so this one: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c14d-16gtzr for example?

My previous ram set was also B-die and still didn't work properly, though.


----------



## Master__Shake

i'm using this

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820331029

and getting the full 3200mhz with a ryzen 1700x @3.9

on the prime x370 pro

it was this memory https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820331026


----------



## Evanus

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Kloudx




----------



## Ph42oN

I had some crashes on windows 10 with ram overclock that passed 30% hci memtest, but it seemed fine on windows 7.

Anyways i put old amd stock fan blowing directly on ram, was able to do this:

So still not fully stable but i don't believe im gonna get crashes.


----------



## Kloudx

i originally bought some corsair dominator 2400mhz CL10 ram for my ryzen thinking it wouldnt use faster speeds than that cause it was 2133 in previews and benches before launch, could only do cl12, broke my heart but got 2667 cl12 on 2x8gb dual sided ram

currently im using 3200mhz Gskill Flare X 3200mhz cl14 and its been super stable, i bought early so i got it for about 170us thinking to myself dam this ram is over priced but i want the right thing

put it in and have been happy ever since


----------



## Kloudx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> For those who claim system stability with ram 3200+, does the bios give you multiple beeps at start up?
> Since dropping ram to 3060 i only get 1 beep ever.


i havent had any random beeps or anything like that with the flare X boots perfect everytime with default settings

i did oc to a stable 3.8ghz but my cooling isnt so great and i put it back at stock
have this on route to me

am4 compatible and is dual 120mm fans under 65usd

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075NNM4BP/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kloudx*
> 
> i havent had any random beeps or anything like that with the flare X boots perfect everytime with default settings
> 
> i did oc to a stable 3.8ghz but my cooling isnt so great and i put it back at stock
> have this on route to me
> 
> am4 compatible and is dual 120mm fans under 65usd
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075NNM4BP/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


For 3.8 OC air is perfect.
I have [email protected] with Deepcool lucifer v2 (2 fans low speed/low noise). My MAX. temps: under 70c with stress test.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kloudx*
> 
> i havent had any random beeps or anything like that with the flare X boots perfect everytime with default settings
> 
> i did oc to a stable 3.8ghz but my cooling isnt so great and i put it back at stock
> have this on route to me
> 
> am4 compatible and is dual 120mm fans under 65usd
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075NNM4BP/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That's good to hear the flare x is working for you with this board. I got the gskill rgb 3200 samsung b die single sided ram and i get those 3 beeps on start up here and there when running at 3200. System wasn't completely stable as bios would revert back to ddr 2133 on the odd occasion. Since dialing back to ddr4 3066 have never had an issue. Funny thing is my specific ram is supported by asus strix b350 & strix x370 and even amd them selves. Yet asus doesn't support it with this board. Go figure.


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> That's good to hear the flare x is working for you with this board. I got the gskill rgb 3200 samsung b die single sided ram and i get those 3 beeps on start up here and there when running at 3200. System wasn't completely stable as bios would revert back to ddr 2133 on the odd occasion. Since dialing back to ddr4 3066 have never had an issue. Funny thing is my specific ram is supported by asus strix b350 & strix x370 and even amd them selves. Yet asus doesn't support it with this board. Go figure.


Do you think this one: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c14d-16gtzr will work properly?


----------



## crusada

According to this webpage below it's Samsung B-Die ram which is good.I suspect it would work at rated overclock but unless it's on our mother boards Memory QVL list you never know.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


----------



## Evanus

Well, my previous memory set was on the QVL and still didn't work at the rated speed.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Well, my previous memory set was on the QVL and still didn't work at the rated speed.


Well that's shocking. bad Asus very bad


----------



## Evanus

Yeah.







But I think I'll just get it and if it doesn't work properly, I can always return it.


----------



## crusada

True, i think the ram your looking at will be fine. You could also get ram that others have had great success with on this board like the flare x.


----------



## sakae48

how's the 1001 update? any good?


----------



## WindInSummer

I got my system up and running and bios is 0807. I have read you risk bricking the card if you mess with P-states.

I am not even a novice at OCing. I'm guessing if you use Ryzen Master or a simple approach to OCing you dont mess with that - which is likely how I would do it. Anyone that noticed anything negative updating from this bios? I saw someone saw lower XFR boosts (as I may not clock it might matter).

G. skill Flare memories easily run at D.O.C.P settings of 14-14-14-34 @ 3200 Mhz

Any real reason to tweak? Not go above 3200 but the timings (which by some accounts is easily done).

F.e Stilts settings (I find it confusing which to use), and what settings you need to change beyond those initial numbers in those screencaps with 60+ settings.

I have looked around and will keep trying on my own but it is all a bit hard to make sense of quickly.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Here's my current aida64 memory benchmark. I dialed back them memory from 3200 to 3060 for system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who claim system stability with ram 3200+, does the bios give you multiple beeps at start up?
> Since dropping ram to 3060 i only get 1 beep ever.


I only get the one beep at POST that you are supposed to get. Been that way since 0810 and 3200 I believe. Only one beep at 3333 now.


----------



## crusada

Good to know. I think when people post their successfully ram over clocks they should mention if they only get one beep at post ever. Anything else and somethings not right by my experience

By the way what ram model are you using successfully with this board? Others looking to buy ram for this board would be interested


----------



## kladve

G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

Has anyone run 3466 without errors?


----------



## Lermite

I need your help to understand something about the VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control options.

Optimized is supposed to optimize the consumption by shuting down the unused VRM. A new VRM is set on only when the previous one get saturated.
That can save some power but some VRM can become much hotter than the others.

Extreme keeps all the phases active and the power is spread among all the VRM, lowering the temperature of the hottest.

But I struggle to understand the "Manual" value.

The explanation in the Asus Manual does not make sense to me:
Quote:


> This item allows you to set a faster phase response for the CPU to increase system performance or to slower phase response to decrease DRAM power efficiency.


A higher value makes the phase response faster. It "increases the system performance". OK.
But a lower value "decreases the DRAM power efficiency". => ***?

According to this twisted explanation, the highest value improves everything: performance, power efficiency.
What's the point to chose a lower value then?
Would a low value decreases the DRAM efficiency, but increases the VRM's one?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I was wandering about same thing, it just doesn't make sense. "BUT" is probably the word they committed. If faster switching increases power efficiency for CPU, it should do same thing for RAM.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I was wandering about same thing, it just doesn't make sense. "BUT" is probably the word they committed. If faster switching increases power efficiency for CPU, it should do same thing for RAM.


In general electronic, a raising a switching frequency usually decreases the efficiency because each switch consumes some power.
Perhaps Asus wrote "decrease" instead of "increase" about the efficiency, because their actual sentence does not make sense to me.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I think they are talking about VRM efficiency, all PSUs are "Switching Power Supplies" and intermediate stage is of high frequency so it could react faster and that should be good for efficiency.


----------



## Lermite

or perhaps a lower switching frequency decreases the DRAM efficiency while it increases the VRM's.

Some enlightenment from Asus would be appreciated, but as they only take care of the C6H users, we'd better find the right explanation by ourselves.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Wonder if same explanation is in Ch6 BIOS ?


----------



## Xuper

Right now , Ryzen 1600x running at [email protected] with DDR4 2930 16-15-15-36-50 at 1.2v instead of 1.35v , I run memtest pro and everything was passed.


----------



## kazablanka

Hello guys , i recently get 16gb crucial ballistix 3466 cl16 , i cant make the system boot at 3466mhz not either at 3333mhz. This board is very difficult to memory optimization.
I only manage to make them run at 3200mhz and i play a little with timmings.



Is there any tip to make them run at 3466?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Hello guys , i recently get 16gb crucial ballistix 3466 cl16 , i cant make the system boot at 3466mhz not either at 3333mhz. This board is very difficult to memory optimization.
> I only manage to make them run at 3200mhz and i play a little with timmings.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any tip to make them run at 3466?


Try with this http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


----------



## kazablanka

i tried but it couldn't post.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> i tried but it couldn't post.


more than 3333 its very difficult with ryzen in all mothers i think... if you try with mod-bios you can to change vddp setting


----------



## sakae48

how much voltage did you use? i currently running at 3600 CL16 with 1.5v. anything below is a no go


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Right now , Ryzen 1600x running at [email protected] with DDR4 2930 16-15-15-36-50 at 1.2v instead of 1.35v , I run memtest pro and everything was passed.


That's interesting considering DDR4 2930 is an overclock. Did you notice a drop in ram temps?


----------



## Xuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> That's interesting considering DDR4 2930 is an overclock. Did you notice a drop in ram temps?


hmm , Is it possible to read Ram temps? I touched Ram's Heatsink and still low , around 26 to 30.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> hmm , Is it possible to read Ram temps? I touched Ram's Heatsink and still low , around 26 to 30.


if your RAM has the temp probe, yes. i could monitor the temp of my RAM on hwinfo. don't know about other monitoring software


----------



## Xuper

Here all Temps , Can't figure out what are those.also there Is new Temp and it's PCH , around 49'c , PCH's Heatsink is crap.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Here all Temps , Can't figure out what are those.also there Is new Temp and it's PCH , around 49'c , PCH's Heatsink is crap.


The PCH temperature is shown in the ASUS EC section.

Temperatures 3 and 4 come from sensors near the CPU VRM.
Temperatures 5 and 6 come from sensors near the SOC VRM.
But as these sensors are only close to the VRM, instead to be in contact with them, and as the heatsink is mounted with a thick layer of chewing-gum, the temperatures coming from them is far below the real ones (by up to 40°C).

The RAM sticks temperatures are shown in their own section, but only if they have an integrated sensor.


----------



## sakae48

only if your RAM has internal temp probe


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Good to know. I think when people post their successfully ram over clocks they should mention if they only get one beep at post ever. Anything else and somethings not right by my experience
> 
> By the way what ram model are you using successfully with this board? Others looking to buy ram for this board would be interested


Its the G. Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ kit for my first Ryzen 1700X Windows 10 system. I just built a Linux system with a second Prime Pro and the G. Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ kit with a 1800X this time. It too is running with only one beep at 3200 Mhz and the Stilt's Safe timings. I am running it only at 3.9 Ghz so far because I don't want to push it until I can figure out how to get cpu temps and voltages monitored in Linux. I haven't been able to compile the lm-sensors module with the IT87 configuration yet because of errors. I hope the lm-sensors developers fix the module quickly if I can't build it myself. I'd like to see how far I can push the new 1800X.


----------



## bardacuda

@Keith Myers

When I tried Linux I was able to see temps with conky and gkrellm IIRC, but couldn't see any voltages at all. I think conky is the preferred monitoring tool so I would give that a try....and if you figure out how to position it on a secondary monitor instead of the primary one please let me know how you did it!









I need to get back into that, and now that I have my GPUs on dedicated rigs and a spare SSD (none of that partitioning crap anymore!) I think I will....but I like to do mining and [email protected] so not being able to monitor temps/clocks/voltages (especially on GPUs) is a total deal-breaker. Might even dive into that tomorrow so if I figure out a solution I'll let you know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WindInSummer*
> 
> I got my system up and running and bios is 0807. I have read you risk bricking the card if you mess with P-states.
> 
> I am not even a novice at OCing. I'm guessing if you use Ryzen Master or a simple approach to OCing you dont mess with that - which is likely how I would do it. Anyone that noticed anything negative updating from this bios? I saw someone saw lower XFR boosts (as I may not clock it might matter).
> 
> G. skill Flare memories easily run at D.O.C.P settings of 14-14-14-34 @ 3200 Mhz
> 
> Any real reason to tweak? Not go above 3200 but the timings (which by some accounts is easily done).
> 
> F.e Stilts settings (I find it confusing which to use), and what settings you need to change beyond those initial numbers in those screencaps with 60+ settings.
> 
> I have looked around and will keep trying on my own but it is all a bit hard to make sense of quickly.


I never ran into that issue with P-states, but from what I understand, as long as you only use it to change the multiplier (I think it's FID?...VID you need to leave alone...and the other one, which I believe is DID, should also stay untouched at 8. Haven't messed around in the BIOS for a while though so I might be mixing up FID/DID), and only use _offset_ mode to change the voltage (NOT manual), then you can avoid that issue.

As far as downsides to updating the BIOS you lose some memory tweaking features if you update beyond 0810 (CLDO_VDDP, bankgroupswap, etc.)

Stilt's settings are pretty straightforward once you're in the DRAM timing table editor. Just edit every timing to match his (I would start with one of his "safe" profiles first) and see how it works out. You can get better overall system performance by using tighter timings. Just run some games or benchmarks at stock, tighten the timings, and run the benchmarks again, and you should see higher numbers/fps. If you like your new settings and don't get any crashes or weird behaviour, then go ahead and try to push it further, or stop and do some stress testing. Whenever you do settle on your final settings do some stress testing overnight to make sure you're stable.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @Keith Myers
> 
> When I tried Linux I was able to see temps with conky and gkrellm IIRC, but couldn't see any voltages at all. I think conky is the preferred monitoring tool so I would give that a try....and if you figure out how to position it on a secondary monitor instead of the primary one please let me know how you did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get back into that, and now that I have my GPUs on dedicated rigs and a spare SSD (none of that partitioning crap anymore!) I think I will....but I like to do mining and [email protected] so not being able to monitor temps/clocks/voltages (especially on GPUs) is a total deal-breaker. Might even dive into that tomorrow so if I figure out a solution I'll let you know.
> I never ran into that issue with P-states, but from what I understand, as long as you only use it to change the multiplier (I think it's FID?...VID you need to leave alone...and the other one, which I believe is DID, should also stay untouched at 8. Haven't messed around in the BIOS for a while though so I might be mixing up FID/DID), and only use _offset_ mode to change the voltage (NOT manual), then you can avoid that issue.
> 
> As far as downsides to updating the BIOS you lose some memory tweaking features if you update beyond 0810 (CLDO_VDDP, bankgroupswap, etc.)
> 
> Stilt's settings are pretty straightforward once you're in the DRAM timing table editor. Just edit every timing to match his (I would start with one of his "safe" profiles first) and see how it works out. You can get better overall system performance by using tighter timings. Just run some games or benchmarks at stock, tighten the timings, and run the benchmarks again, and you should see higher numbers/fps. If you like your new settings and don't get any crashes or weird behaviour, then go ahead and try to push it further, or stop and do some stress testing. Whenever you do settle on your final settings do some stress testing overnight to make sure you're stable.


I already have GKrellm. It relies on the sensors from lm-sensors for its display reading. All it can show is the gpu temps. I updated from a ASUS M5A99FX and a FX-8300 to the Prime Pro and a 1800X this weekend. I used to be able to see voltages, fan speeds and cpu temps with the M5A99FX motherboard because its SIO chip was already incorporated into lm-sensors. Sensors-detect finds nothing on the Pro motherboard.


----------



## Keith Myers

I just matched the settings for the 1700X on Windows 10 for the Linux system except for currently settling for Stllts Safe 3200 settings for the memory. I just set the CPU offset for +0.00625V at the stock 1.35V with a multiplier of 39. I shot the VRM's, CPU and radiator and memory with a IR temp gun while I ran Prime95 for an hour to see what the highest temps were. After the Prime95 and stress-ng stress temps for the CPU and an hours worth of GSAT I set the system back to crunching for SETI.

I will have to investigate conky. I have heard about it before but I like the GKrellm monitor display on the desktop showing the core utilization and easy to read gpu temp readouts. I have Psense too but I rarely look at it since I don't really need the graphing. The cpu and gpus are always maxed out since it is a crunching rig.


----------



## bardacuda

I think conky might also rely on lm-sensors and just basically provides a pretty readout that auto-refreshes for you, so it might not be useful either. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Keith Myers

Yes, after investigating conky, I agree it is just an pretty interface and doesn't directly support lm-sensors at all. That is a no-go.

Now some interesting findings. I still don't know what the heck I am doing in Linux, but I have made some progress. What I still don't understand is whether what I have achieved is permanent or temporary or even safe.

I did dmesg | grep it87 and it finds the it87.ko driver in a couple of places in the system.

I then ran sudo modprobe it87 force_id=ox8620

Now sensors in terminal prints out:

[email protected]:~$ sensors
asus-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
cpu_fan: 0 RPM

it8620-isa-0290
Adapter: ISA adapter
in0: +1.48 V (min = +1.61 V, max = +2.29 V)
in1: +2.75 V (min = +1.44 V, max = +0.66 V)
in2: +2.15 V (min = +1.32 V, max = +1.42 V)
in3: +2.18 V (min = +2.65 V, max = +2.84 V)
in4: +0.04 V (min = +1.48 V, max = +0.68 V)
in5: +0.04 V (min = +2.96 V, max = +3.02 V)
in6: +0.04 V (min = +0.52 V, max = +2.87 V)
3VSB: +3.62 V (min = +0.31 V, max = +0.65 V)
Vbat: +3.50 V
fan1: 1430 RPM (min = 15 RPM)
fan3: 873 RPM (min = 10 RPM)
fan5: 726 RPM (min = -1 RPM) ALARM
temp1: +40.0°C (low = -86.0°C, high = -51.0°C) sensor = thermistor
temp2: +35.0°C (low = +58.0°C, high = -25.0°C) sensor = thermistor
temp3: +30.0°C (low = +127.0°C, high = +126.0°C) sensor = thermistor
temp4: +30.0°C
temp5: +30.0°C
intrusion0: ALARM

And now those sensor are available in GKrellm. Temp 1 is the CPU. Temp 2 are the VRM's Temp 4 & 5 are duplicates of Temp 3. Not sure yet whether that is static and useless or possible my thermistor in the water loop. Fan1 is the AIO pump speed. Fan 3 are the roof fans and Fan 5 is the bottom fan. All the voltages are useless until they are scaled correctly in config.

What I still need to figure out is how to add the it87.ko driver to the modules in the kernel. That is what I was attempting initially before via another method and ran into issues.


----------



## bardacuda

Interesting...you might be on to something. I don't know what the heck I'm doing in Linux either really but I need to figure it out cuz I want to get away from Windows as much as possible.


----------



## WindInSummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> I never ran into that issue with P-states, but from what I understand, as long as you only use it to change the multiplier (I think it's FID?...VID you need to leave alone...and the other one, which I believe is DID, should also stay untouched at 8. Haven't messed around in the BIOS for a while though so I might be mixing up FID/DID), and only use _offset_ mode to change the voltage (NOT manual), then you can avoid that issue.
> 
> As far as downsides to updating the BIOS you lose some memory tweaking features if you update beyond 0810 (CLDO_VDDP, bankgroupswap, etc.)
> 
> Stilt's settings are pretty straightforward once you're in the DRAM timing table editor. Just edit every timing to match his (I would start with one of his "safe" profiles first) and see how it works out. You can get better overall system performance by using tighter timings. Just run some games or benchmarks at stock, tighten the timings, and run the benchmarks again, and you should see higher numbers/fps. If you like your new settings and don't get any crashes or weird behaviour, then go ahead and try to push it further, or stop and do some stress testing. Whenever you do settle on your final settings do some stress testing overnight to make sure you're stable.


Thanks a lot! Very helpful of you.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Interesting...you might be on to something. I don't know what the heck I'm doing in Linux either really but I need to figure it out cuz I want to get away from Windows as much as possible.


Ok, these are the steps you need to do. First find out whether your distribution already has the it87.ko driver installed.

Code:



Code:


locate it87.ko

It should produce output similar to this depending on your kernel.

Code:



Code:


/lib/modules/4.10.0-38-generic/kernel/drivers/gpio/gpio-it87.ko
/lib/modules/4.10.0-38-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko

Next run lsmod.

Code:



Code:


lsmod

It will produce the list of modules installed. One of them hopefully is it87.

Next run modprobe

Code:



Code:


modprobe it87 force_id=0x8620

That should load the it87 module at the correct address for our motherboard.

Next run sensors

Code:



Code:


sensors

and hopefully you should get the output I posted earlier. If that doesn't produce any output you will have to probe some other alternate addresses such as 0x8622, 0x8607, 0x8628 and 0x8632 You are looking for the SIO chip. It looks like the ROG Crosshair VI Hero is at 0x8665. I always thought we had the ITE8665E chip the same as the Hero, but apparently not.

Finally to make loading the module permanent at every boot you need to make two files. Do this

Code:



Code:


sudo touch /etc/modules-load.d/it87.conf

Code:



Code:


sudo touch /etc/modprobe.d/it87.conf

This will create two new files in those directories. Now you have to edit them as superuser.

Code:



Code:


sudo gedit /etc/modules-load.d/it87.conf

Enter it87 in this file and save.
Next do the other file

Code:



Code:


sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/it87.conf

Enter options it87 force_id=0x8620 in this file and save. Or if you found your SIO chip at another address enter the address that produce the sensor output when you ran sensors.


----------



## bardacuda

Haven't really decided on distro yet. Whichever one is going to be easy to set up for mining and folding on probably. I was thinking either Debian or Manjaro, or possibly *buntu. I'll probably try to use the ROCm kernel.


----------



## crakej

So seeing that @Lermite managed to get more OC for less power with 1001, I decided to go up to 40.50x at 1.387 and it passes IBT, which it did not do on earlier bios!

I can't get through P95 for more than a few mins though, so might need to turn on ProcODT to see if that gets the memory stable, which is at 14,13,13,13,28.

I've also noticed that in the new Windows Task Manager that it says my 'base speed' is 4.04, but my speed reading keeps dropping to 3.74/3.68 as though my cpu is downclocking - what is going on?


----------



## sakae48

does hwinfo said the same thing?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> does hwinfo said the same thing?


No - it just says 40.5x


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So seeing that @Lermite managed to get more OC for less power with 1001


Yes, I could reduce my Vcore by 0.0125 V at 3.85 and 3.9 Ghz.:
3.85: 1.2625 > 1.25 V
3.9: 1.30625 > 1.29375 V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I can't get through P95 for more than a few mins though, so might need to turn on ProcODT to see if that gets the memory stable, which is at 14,13,13,13,28.
> 
> I've also noticed that in the new Windows Task Manager that it says my 'base speed' is 4.04, but my speed reading keeps dropping to 3.74/3.68 as though my cpu is downclocking - what is going on?


You should test your memory first, with HCI Memtest and a much lower CPU frequency.
If the test is successful, chech the CPU temperature (CPU (Tdie) in HWiNFO) during a stress test. If the value goes too high, your CPU could be throttling.
You should also check the "VDDCR CPU Current Capability" and "VDDCR SOC Current Capability" are at least at 130%.


----------



## crakej

Here I am at idle:


Max temp was 73 - *very* briefly - current cap set correctly.

Edit: at load in P95 temp is 59, speed shows at 3.97GHz


----------



## sakae48

hmm.. looks like windows reported it wrong? if it throttles, hwinfo should be reporting lower clock, right?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Here I am at idle:
> 
> 
> Max temp was 73 - *very* briefly - current cap set correctly.
> 
> Edit: at load in P95 temp is 59, speed shows at 3.97GHz


Your temps look fine.

The only accurate reading is the CPU multiplier.
Its frequency is calculated from this multiplier and the bus frequency that comes from an approximate calculation.

Perhaps the Windows Task Manager calculates a wrong bus frequency, making the displayed CPU frequency wrong as well.

You could try another reliable monitoring tool such SIV.
If it displays ~4.05 Ghz, the culprit is the Task Manager.


----------



## Keyan93

Also for me, task manager is wrong about speed reporting!

In hwmonitor or hwinfo is fine


----------



## kladve

Where is PLL Voltage?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> Where is PLL Voltage?


As far as I know, the PLL voltage can't be read by any monitoring software.


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> As far as I know, the PLL voltage can't be read by any monitoring software.


i mean in bios, for debug, i cant see this, our board have this?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> i mean in bios, for debug, i cant see this, our board have this?


Its the "CPU 1.8V Voltage" in the AI Tweaker tab.


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Its the "CPU 1.8V Voltage" in the AI Tweaker tab.


thank you! trying to get 3333 14-13-13-13.


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Its the "CPU 1.8V Voltage" in the AI Tweaker tab.


one more question...what mean VDDP? VDDP Standby voltage on our board ?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> one more question...what mean VDDP? VDDP Standby voltage on our board ?


VDDP Voltage, VDDP Standby Voltage and CLDO_VDDP Voltage and three different values.

CLDO_VDDP has the most effect on the RAM stability.
VDDP has a bit more effect than VDDP Standy.that usually has none.

In the official BIOS, VDDP and CLDO_VDDP are hidden. Only VDDP Standby can be set.

That's why I modded my BIOS, because my RAM needs a special value to CLDO_VDDP to be stable.


----------



## kopteri

I updated to 1001 today from 0902. All seems to work fine. My RAM isn't that great (Micron chips) so its running 2933MHz with CL16-17-17-36-1T, which is just fine for me now. I haven't really understood different performance bias options in the menu, how they really work and what difference they do. So I decided to test them all with my current setup and put them into graph in case somebody else is wondering the same too.

I hope you find this useful too:


----------



## Xuper

Still there is no changelog on download page for Bios 1001?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Still there is no changelog on download page for Bios 1001?


Nope - incredibly annoying! And 1001 was finished on the 29 Sep so one would hope they're working on AGESA 1007


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> VDDP Voltage, VDDP Standby Voltage and CLDO_VDDP Voltage and three different values.
> 
> CLDO_VDDP has the most effect on the RAM stability.
> VDDP has a bit more effect than VDDP Standy.that usually has none.
> 
> In the official BIOS, VDDP and CLDO_VDDP are hidden. Only VDDP Standby can be set.
> 
> That's why I modded my BIOS, because my RAM needs a special value to CLDO_VDDP to be stable.


Do you know what VDDP (standby) does? I had the impression, that its now obsolete when CLDO got available (if i remember correctly, Elmor said that CLDO is basically the same thing, but CPU internal, while VDDP was just a workaround for the same thing.).

But looking trough C6H threads, they talk a lot about VDDP (not CLDO!) but it seems its not the one we can set with modded bios either (they set it to 0,8v and lower, "our" vddp isnt going below 900mv), so im pretty confused with all the vddps atm


----------



## Valter84

Hello,

I am going to probably upgrade my memory kit to F4-4266C19D-16GTZA.
Any one here owns this kit with this mobo?

Thank you.


----------



## MishelLngelo

How's 2660 RAM "upgrade" from 3200MHz ?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> How's 2660 RAM "upgrade" from 3200MHz ?


2660 no, 4266 xD


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am going to probably upgrade my memory kit to F4-4266C19D-16GTZA.
> Any one here owns this kit with this mobo?
> 
> Thank you.


I have it - max speed so far is 3200 @ 14,13,13,13,28 - happy to share timings. Still working on 3333


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I have it - max speed so far is 3200 @ 14,13,13,13,28 - happy to share timings. Still working on 3333


Hmmmm...
According to: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread
@glnn_23 was able to get 3600mhz stable with Asus CH6.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/90#post_26065063

I will probably buy the kit.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> Hmmmm...
> According to: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread
> @glnn_23 was able to get 3600mhz stable with Asus CH6.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/90#post_26065063
> 
> I will probably buy the kit.


On the CH6 yes, but not on this board - though you might have better luck with different cpu/imc

I am cautiously optimistic that i'll be able to go much faster with later bios releases and/or later cpu releases.


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> On the CH6 yes, but not on this board - though you might have better luck with different cpu/imc
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic that i'll be able to go much faster with later bios releases and/or later cpu releases.


Thank you for your feedback.
I will sell my hyperx first and get that kit.
Will report later my results.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I hate asking this because I feel like is hijacking, but I've been trying to help out someone with some black screen issues, however it seems like a stability issue with RAM and CPU OCing and I'm hopeless with RAM timings. I know there's been some discussion in here with people who know what they are talking about with DRAM timing, so if anyone feels like lending a hand with any kind of info where this user can start, please head over to here. He isn't using our board, but he does still have an ASUS board, the Strix-F


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I hate asking this because I feel like is hijacking, but I've been trying to help out someone with some black screen issues, however it seems like a stability issue with RAM and CPU OCing and I'm hopeless with RAM timings. I know there's been some discussion in here with people who know what they are talking about with DRAM timing, so if anyone feels like lending a hand with any kind of info where this user can start, please head over to here. He isn't using our board, but he does still have an ASUS board, the Strix-F


In my opinion is problem of ram timmings, try with this: link


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Thank you!


----------



## ZeNch

i try to update windows to 1709 version (fail in the installation) and now i have BSOD, black screens and more errors...

i try to install it again (with USB).

i read other users here with similar problems... someone help me! Thanks!

Sorry for offtopic.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Its the G. Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ kit for my first Ryzen 1700X Windows 10 system. I just built a Linux system with a second Prime Pro and the G. Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ kit with a 1800X this time. It too is running with only one beep at 3200 Mhz and the Stilt's Safe timings. I am running it only at 3.9 Ghz so far because I don't want to push it until I can figure out how to get cpu temps and voltages monitored in Linux. I haven't been able to compile the lm-sensors module with the IT87 configuration yet because of errors. I hope the lm-sensors developers fix the module quickly if I can't build it myself. I'd like to see how far I can push the new 1800X.


Well i have the G. Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit which from what i understand is the same kit as yours but with rgb. I tried Stilt's Safe timings and get 3 beeps first post but 1 beep future post's. It's not completely stable in windows, get crashes playing games. I use 1.35v, soc 0.95, LLC 2 extreme, proc 53.3 ohms, cmd 1T, gdm disabled, bgs disabled, correct trfc values.

I wonder if i got unlucky with the ryzen 1700 imc? Your 1800x probably has a better imc.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i try to update windows to 1709 version (fail in the installation) and now i have BSOD, black screens and more errors...
> 
> i try to install it again (with USB).
> 
> i read other users here with similar problems... someone help me! Thanks!
> 
> Sorry for offtopic.


I had probs upgrading to fall. Would always fail at 33% after multiple attempts. tried all the different ways to upgrade but nothing worked. Decided to clean install after backing up old os.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> I had probs upgrading to fall. Would always fail at 33% after multiple attempts. tried all the different ways to upgrade but nothing worked. Decided to clean install after backing up old os.


thanks, my installation go fine... restart> it was setting> fail, restart and have many errors.
i repair my windows (I believe...







) with *chkdsk /f /r* but i cant update







.
At the momment i dont have any problems... (i have much software with specific settings, i cant reinstall







)

tonight I wanted to try 3333mhz on my ram but apparently I'm going to have to test the system (windows)


----------



## Keith Myers

I am going to try and get to 3333 on the Linux 1800X tomorrow. Compiled the 1.08-6 GSAT app for Linux from Sourceforge today and briefly ran it against my 3200 Safe memory for 15 minutes to make sure I compiled the program correctly. Ran fine with no errors. Now that I have a proper test program for memory, I am going to go for 3.95 Ghz on the 1800X core and 3333 Safe for the memory. I am running the memory at XMP 1.35V with SoC in Auto and LLC3 Extreme. I will stress the cpu with mprime95 and stress-ng. If I get that stable I will probably sit there until the RMA of my H110i gets back to me before attempting 4.0 Ghz.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> snip


Take a step back, breathe, and pick it back up tomorrow. It's likely you'll figure something out that you couldn't think of today due to being flustered. There is also the possibility that someone in here will be able to give you some info/tips to fix this


----------



## crakej

I seem to have got stability with my 40.50 OC just by adding ODT of 56.6ohm - need to do more testing, but cpu power definitely improved. On 0902 I couldn't boot with less than ODT 60ohms


----------



## Evanus

Well, I got my new ram set, and so far it seems to be stable at the rated speed. All I did was enable the D.O.C.P profile. But, I have a question. My ram is rated at 1.2v, but the D.O.C.P set the voltage to 1.35... is that fine or should I lower it to 1.2v?


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Well i have the G. Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit which from what i understand is the same kit as yours but with rgb. I tried Stilt's Safe timings and get 3 beeps first post but 1 beep future post's. It's not completely stable in windows, get crashes playing games. I use 1.35v, soc 0.95, LLC 2 extreme, proc 53.3 ohms, cmd 1T, gdm disabled, bgs disabled, correct trfc values.
> 
> I wonder if i got unlucky with the ryzen 1700 imc? Your 1800x probably has a better imc.


Did you try proc of 60 ohms? Even bumping the SOC up can help the RAM OC. When I messed around with my 2400 kit, I was stuck at 2800, but managed 2900 by messing with proc and adding a bit more SOC voltage. If you have an OC on the CPU you'll probably need more SOC voltage anyways. My R5 1600 wasn't stable until I bumped the SOC up a bit. For my 2900 OC on RAM plus my 3.9Ghz OC, I had to bump my SOC to 1.08v. Your's may not take that much, as the SOC is just like the CPU and IMC, some are better than others. You might need to run GD mode as well to get it stable. But my kit is Hynix memory and 2400 so being able to hit 2933 is pretty good considering it's not the optimal memory for Ryzen. Oh, and I had to bump voltage on the RAM to 1.38 as well, so maybe give 1.36 volts a go as well or a smidge higher, is all it takes sometimes.

I had talked to Keith pretty extensively about this stuff before I had gotten it all sorted out. It's quite the task to get everything all lined up right, and a ton of trial and error, and those annoying 3 beeps, every time it doesn't like something! And, I could possibly tinker more and find stability in other ways with so many variables to mess with. Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidstorm*
> 
> Did you try proc of 60 ohms? Even bumping the SOC up can help the RAM OC. When I messed around with my 2400 kit, I was stuck at 2800, but managed 2900 by messing with proc and adding a bit more SOC voltage. If you have an OC on the CPU you'll probably need more SOC voltage anyways. My R5 1600 wasn't stable until I bumped the SOC up a bit. For my 2900 OC on RAM plus my 3.9Ghz OC, I had to bump my SOC to 1.08v. Your's may not take that much, as the SOC is just like the CPU and IMC, some are better than others. You might need to run GD mode as well to get it stable. But my kit is Hynix memory and 2400 so being able to hit 2933 is pretty good considering it's not the optimal memory for Ryzen. Oh, and I had to bump voltage on the RAM to 1.38 as well, so maybe give 1.36 volts a go as well or a smidge higher, is all it takes sometimes.
> 
> I had talked to Keith pretty extensively about this stuff before I had gotten it all sorted out. It's quite the task to get everything all lined up right, and a ton of trial and error, and those annoying 3 beeps, every time it doesn't like something! And, I could possibly tinker more and find stability in other ways with so many variables to mess with. Good luck, hope this helps.


Thanks for the input. I'll have another play around with increased voltages + proc etc and report back later. I paid for ddr4 3200 cl14 performance so it would be nice to get that completely stable.

Well done with your oc on Hynix memory by the way


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanus*
> 
> Well, I got my new ram set, and so far it seems to be stable at the rated speed. All I did was enable the D.O.C.P profile. But, I have a question. My ram is rated at 1.2v, but the D.O.C.P set the voltage to 1.35... is that fine or should I lower it to 1.2v?


Good to hear it worked out. If your referring to this kit f4-3000c14d-16gtzr then 1.2v is stock spd voltage for 2133mhz. 1.35v is supported for the 3000mhz over clock. See specs section.
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c14d-16gtzr


----------



## Evanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Good to hear it worked out. If your referring to this kit f4-3000c14d-16gtzr then 1.2v is stock spd voltage for 2133mhz. 1.35v is supported for the 3000mhz over clock. See specs section.
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c14d-16gtzr


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'll have another play around with increased voltages + proc etc and report back later. I paid for ddr4 3200 cl14 performance so it would be nice to get that completely stable.
> 
> Well done with your oc on Hynix memory by the way


Thanks. I spent hours tinkering with it before I was able to get it stable. And it pretty much ended up being pointless. I noticed zero gain in FPS while gaming and such. I'm assuming that's because of my R9 390 being an older GPU, it's probably being fed by the CPU well enough to where it has no bottleneck and the GPU is my limiting factor. I imagine if I had a 1070 or something more powerful, it would of made difference in FPS. So, instead of pushing 1.38 volts through my RAM I went back to the 2400 speed.

I do, however, notice gains with the CPU overclocked. So, I'll keep the 3.9 OC 24/7 as my temps are kept well down by my 360mm radiator... which is kind of overkill for the 1600.

BTW, is your kit on the QVL? if it is, then you could probably contact Asus and they could help you troubleshoot the kit, since they would have validated it on their board. I hope you can get your RAM running at the rated speeds.


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> On the CH6 yes, but not on this board - though you might have better luck with different cpu/imc
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic that i'll be able to go much faster with later bios releases and/or later cpu releases.


So, I have bought F4-4266C19D-16GTZR yesterday, and did just a small test. I am able to boot @ 3444mhz but unstable.
@3600mhz the system doesn`t boot.

Today and tomorrow I will take a time to try to take the best of this RAM.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> So, I have bought F4-4266C19D-16GTZR yesterday, and did just a small test. I am able to boot @ 3444mhz but unstable.
> @3600mhz the system doesn`t boot.
> 
> Today and tomorrow I will take a time to try to take the best of this RAM.


What settings did you use? I can't boot at 3466!


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> What settings did you use? I can't boot at 3466!


Just enabled xmp profile, and decrease memory speed to 3444mhz.
But like I said, completly unstable.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> Just enabled xmp profile, and decrease memory speed to 3444mhz.
> But like I said, completly unstable.


Must admit i've not tried that on latest bios...

Edit: What speed did XMP select then? I'm sure mine defaulted to [email protected]


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> Just enabled xmp profile, and decrease memory speed to 3444mhz.
> But like I said, completly unstable.


try with ryzen dram calculator
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Must admit i've not tried that on latest bios...
> 
> Edit: What speed to XMP select then? I'm sure mine defaulted to [email protected]


different ram have different xmp Profiles

mine is 3200 @ 16-18-18-18-38-56


----------



## crakej

I have the same ram - 4266CL19

Bios selects 3200CL19 when I select XMP - not the 4266 speed rated in the profile as our boards do not support it.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I have the same ram


sorry, in this case the difference is IMC or settings of ram...

same xmp profile is different in each bios, my xmp ever set 2t and in 1001 bios is setted to 1t (geardown enable).


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> sorry, in this case the difference is IMC or settings of ram...
> 
> same xmp profile is different in each bios, my xmp ever set 2t and in 1001 bios is setted to 1t (geardown enable).


I realize this - that's why I wanted to know what his settings defaulted to on 1001. going to try myself now though.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I realize this - that's why I wanted to know what his settings defaulted to on 1001. going to try myself now though.


you try with help of *this post*?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> you try with help of *this post*?


Thanks - yes - have my own version lol, but way too untidy to release - based on same Russian source...

Bios 1001 selects 3200CL19 for my ram by default from XMP. Of course I saved my profile before doing this, and loaded defaults before testing. When I reloaded my profile I was greeted by this!

Totally corrupted profile! Can't remember which version of the modded bios I'm running, but might make sure I'm on @Reous version as I know and trust that version.

I'm going to test my sticks separately and see how fast they go single channel. Going to try re-seating and swapping slots as well. I suspect imc more and more, though I'm running really fast 3200 14,13,13,13,28 which is getting me faster results than others seem to get with 3333 or 3466, so I think it's just a need to find the right settings and tRFC to satisfy my imc.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> same xmp profile is different in each bios, my xmp ever set 2t and in 1001 bios is setted to 1t (geardown enable).


To see 2T when Gear Down Mode is enabled is normal, whatever may be the Command Rate setting.

When enabled, Gear Down Mode override the Command Rate setting, by setting itself 1T or 2T depending on circumstances, but I don't know which ones or how it works exactly.


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks - yes - have my own version lol, but way too untidy to release - based on same Russian source...
> 
> Bios 1001 selects 3200CL19 for my ram by default from XMP. Of course I saved my profile before doing this, and loaded defaults before testing. When I reloaded my profile I was greeted by this!
> 
> Totally corrupted profile! Can't remember which version of the modded bios I'm running, but might make sure I'm on @Reous version as I know and trust that version.
> 
> I'm going to test my sticks separately and see how fast they go single channel. Going to try re-seating and swapping slots as well. I suspect imc more and more, though I'm running really fast 3200 14,13,13,13,28 which is getting me faster results than others seem to get with 3333 or 3466, so I think it's just a need to find the right settings and tRFC to satisfy my imc.


In 1001 bios, I only see one xmp profile for this ram, cas 19.
I select that one and on memory speed I change to 3466 and it boots fine but it`s unstable, lots of reboots.

@3333mhz I am using CAS 14 and almost all timings set manual.

But I didn`t had much time yesterday to test the ram.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> In 1001 bios, I only see one xmp profile for this ram, cas 19.
> I select that one and on memory speed I change to 3466 and it boots fine but it`s unstable, lots of reboots.
> 
> @3333mhz I am using CAS 14 and almost all timings set manual.
> 
> But I didn`t had much time yesterday to test the ram.


thanks......so you didn't change _any_ other settings?


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> thanks......so you didn't change _any_ other settings?


Yeap, gear down mode disabled, command rate 1T.
Only that ones.


----------



## crakej

Check out the first few lines of my saved profile - see anything unusual? I wish my memory could go that fast!

*[2017/11/10 11:21:41]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4273 19-19-19-39-1.40V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4--562167808MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]*


----------



## Valter84

When I get home and try to squeeeeeeeeeeeeeze memory speed i will post here all my settings.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidstorm*
> 
> Thanks. I spent hours tinkering with it before I was able to get it stable. And it pretty much ended up being pointless. I noticed zero gain in FPS while gaming and such. I'm assuming that's because of my R9 390 being an older GPU, it's probably being fed by the CPU well enough to where it has no bottleneck and the GPU is my limiting factor. I imagine if I had a 1070 or something more powerful, it would of made difference in FPS. So, instead of pushing 1.38 volts through my RAM I went back to the 2400 speed.
> 
> I do, however, notice gains with the CPU overclocked. So, I'll keep the 3.9 OC 24/7 as my temps are kept well down by my 360mm radiator... which is kind of overkill for the 1600.
> 
> BTW, is your kit on the QVL? if it is, then you could probably contact Asus and they could help you troubleshoot the kit, since they would have validated it on their board. I hope you can get your RAM running at the rated speeds.


Good call. No point pushing ram if no benefit. This 



 demonstrates 1070 cards and up benefiting from faster ram for ryzen.

My ram isn't on the QVL for some odd reason because it's on the strix b350 and strix x370 qvl.

I used your settings for 3200mhz and got 1 beep at first post + better stability in benchmarks that stressed ram







. But it crashed in game








The benchmarks show a slight improvement in performance using 3200mhz over 3066mhz but in game i notice no difference so back down to 3066mhz for me where it's completely stable.
I'll look into 3200mhz again though when the new agesa comes out. Thanks for your help


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> Good call. No point pushing ram if no benefit. This
> 
> 
> 
> demonstrates 1070 cards and up benefiting from faster ram for ryzen.
> 
> My ram isn't on the QVL for some odd reason because it's on the strix b350 and strix x370 qvl.
> 
> I used your settings for 3200mhz and got 1 beep at first post + better stability in benchmarks that stressed ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But it crashed in game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The benchmarks show a slight improvement in performance using 3200mhz over 3066mhz but in game i notice no difference so back down to 3066mhz for me where it's completely stable.
> I'll look into 3200mhz again though when the new agesa comes out. Thanks for your help


Might be a good idea, but AGESA 1.0.0.7 is a complete overhaul and adds APU functionality to the motherboards for the upcoming Raven Ridge APUs. It sounds like you are close if you could run benchmarks. A bit more SoC voltage or RAM voltage might get you there, but if you weren't noticing a difference, then it's not worth the trouble, as I've determined with my rig.

Kinda odd that your kit isn't on the QVL, since the Strix B350-f is the same PCB as our X370-Pro basically, with some SATA ports missing and a few other changes besides the B350 chipset and VRM section is different as well.

So you tried ProcODT 60 ohms and 1.36 volts on the RAM? I mentioned quite a few settings. Sometimes it could be sub-timings that need changing. Also, Ryzen hates odd numbers for case latency. I can't get any odd numbers to run right. The BIOS has even changed them by itself to an even number when trying to push the timings down lower. Mine is rated for CL 14, but I tried to do 13, no go, but ran 12 with a bump to 1.35 volts.

Well, hopefully the new AGESA update won't bork anything, but I'm gonna wait and see when it comes out. I'm stable on 0810 currently, so I'm sticking with it for now. I thought about flashing 1001 BIOS, but it doesn't even have any patch notes, so I don't know what it's supposed to fix. I could always try and flash back if I don't like it, as I did with the other BIOS' before, but I'm always slightly paranoid about flashing, as I think I'll be the one to have something stupid like a power failure and brick my mobo!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidstorm*
> 
> Might be a good idea, but AGESA 1.0.0.7 is a complete overhaul and adds APU functionality to the motherboards for the upcoming Raven Ridge APUs. It sounds like you are close if you could run benchmarks. A bit more SoC voltage or RAM voltage might get you there, but if you weren't noticing a difference, then it's not worth the trouble, as I've determined with my rig.
> 
> Kinda odd that your kit isn't on the QVL, since the Strix B350-f is the same PCB as our X370-Pro basically, with some SATA ports missing and a few other changes besides the B350 chipset and VRM section is different as well.
> 
> So you tried ProcODT 60 ohms and 1.36 volts on the RAM? I mentioned quite a few settings. Sometimes it could be sub-timings that need changing. Also, Ryzen hates odd numbers for case latency. I can't get any odd numbers to run right. The BIOS has even changed them by itself to an even number when trying to push the timings down lower. Mine is rated for CL 14, but I tried to do 13, no go, but ran 12 with a bump to 1.35 volts.
> 
> Well, hopefully the new AGESA update won't bork anything, but I'm gonna wait and see when it comes out. I'm stable on 0810 currently, so I'm sticking with it for now. I thought about flashing 1001 BIOS, but it doesn't even have any patch notes, so I don't know what it's supposed to fix. I could always try and flash back if I don't like it, as I did with the other BIOS' before, but I'm always slightly paranoid about flashing, as I think I'll be the one to have something stupid like a power failure and brick my mobo!


you have to turn GearDown mode off to use odd CL numbers


----------



## SaccoSVD

What?! the newest windows update must be broken.

My power plan shows max and min CPU power states, it should not!

The system is at manual 4.025GHZ and even with CPU boost disabled it shows that in the power manager.

The task manager shows the CPU as low as 3.66Ghz at times and oscillates all the time, up to 3.9GHZ...never 4.025 as it should.

HWInfo shows 4.025GHZ on all cores.

I thought it was BIOS 1001 but after rolling back to 0902 is the same.

WHAT is going on here? Any ideas? There's no new service that controls P states, or anything like that.

My CB15 scores are also anemic because of that.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What?! the newest windows update must be broken.
> 
> My power plan shows max and min CPU power states, it should not!
> 
> The system is at manual 4.025GHZ and even with CPU boost disabled it shows that in the power manager.
> 
> The task manager shows the CPU as low as 3.66Ghz at times and oscillates all the time, up to 3.9GHZ...never 4.025 as it should.
> 
> HWInfo shows 4.025GHZ on all cores.
> 
> I thought it was BIOS 1001 but after rolling back to 0902 is the same.
> 
> WHAT is going on here? Any ideas? There's no new service that controls P states, or anything like that.
> 
> My CB15 scores are also anemic because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seems to be a windows thing in the new update - everything else says cpu at correct multi


----------



## SaccoSVD

Must be windows. I did a CMOS reset and put all the settings manually. Still windows shows the minimum processor state in the power options, etc...etc...

I see down to 3.50GHZ in the task manager. Pfff!!!!


----------



## SaccoSVD

BTW my windows version is 17025.rs_prerelease.171020-1626

Anyone else running that one?

After reinstalling BIOS 1001 and setting everything manually from scratch the problem still persists.

Must be a windows bug.


----------



## ZeNch

i have some problems with 1709 version, now i use 1703 and work fine.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i have some problems with 1709 version, now i use 1703 and work fine.


Is that related to me? What's 1709?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is that related to me? What's 1709?


windows 10 version 1709

this is bad update (some users have problems) (idk if clean install have issues)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ah pfff sorry, of course 1709

What was the specific problem?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Ah pfff sorry, of course 1709
> 
> What was the specific problem?


this happened:
i update
reboot
windows apply changes
have some errors
reboot (automatic)
dont boot
i need chkdsk /f /r
here my system is unstable
i use sfc /scannow
now my sistem is "fine"... but... No.
i need to reinstall ethernet driver, my system is stable again.

in the link some comments talk of ethernet/wireless issues.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ok, not my issue at all. Sad to hear it happened in your end.

Mine is way more worrisome, if MS doesn't even notice it we're CB15 "60pts lower than normal" screwed.


----------



## crusada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidstorm*
> 
> Might be a good idea, but AGESA 1.0.0.7 is a complete overhaul and adds APU functionality to the motherboards for the upcoming Raven Ridge APUs. It sounds like you are close if you could run benchmarks. A bit more SoC voltage or RAM voltage might get you there, but if you weren't noticing a difference, then it's not worth the trouble, as I've determined with my rig.
> 
> Kinda odd that your kit isn't on the QVL, since the Strix B350-f is the same PCB as our X370-Pro basically, with some SATA ports missing and a few other changes besides the B350 chipset and VRM section is different as well.
> 
> So you tried ProcODT 60 ohms and 1.36 volts on the RAM? I mentioned quite a few settings. Sometimes it could be sub-timings that need changing. Also, Ryzen hates odd numbers for case latency. I can't get any odd numbers to run right. The BIOS has even changed them by itself to an even number when trying to push the timings down lower. Mine is rated for CL 14, but I tried to do 13, no go, but ran 12 with a bump to 1.35 volts.
> 
> Well, hopefully the new AGESA update won't bork anything, but I'm gonna wait and see when it comes out. I'm stable on 0810 currently, so I'm sticking with it for now. I thought about flashing 1001 BIOS, but it doesn't even have any patch notes, so I don't know what it's supposed to fix. I could always try and flash back if I don't like it, as I did with the other BIOS' before, but I'm always slightly paranoid about flashing, as I think I'll be the one to have something stupid like a power failure and brick my mobo!


yeah i tried proc60 1.36v, soc 1.08 and got errors in MemTest hci. Bumped to 1.38v and passed MemTest hci 200%. This was with stilts safe 3200 timings. I could bump up voltage to 1.4, soc 1.1-1.2 but not interested in doing that. If asus just supported my ram like they do with strix b350, strix x370 i wouldn't even need to push ram above rated volts to get stable 3200. Unless of course my cpu imc is preventing 3200mhz.

I'm also using 0810 since it includes extra features. And i'm not convinced 1001 bios will get me 3200mhz.


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> you have to turn GearDown mode off to use odd CL numbers


I see. Didn't know that. I'll have to experiment with that tomorrow. I have to have it on for anything above 2400 usually. Probably because it's the Hynix memory and it's really picky about timings. I can push CL 12 on 2800, but not 2666, it's just very odd. Never know what numbers it's going to like. I'll mess with some odd timings and see what happens, maybe even stumble onto something that'll let me run higher than 2933.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusada*
> 
> yeah i tried proc60 1.36v, soc 1.08 and got errors in MemTest hci. Bumped to 1.38v and passed MemTest hci 200%. This was with stilts safe 3200 timings. I could bump up voltage to 1.4, soc 1.1-1.2 but not interested in doing that. If asus just supported my ram like they do with strix b350, strix x370 i wouldn't even need to push ram above rated volts to get stable 3200. Unless of course my cpu imc is preventing 3200mhz.
> 
> I'm also using 0810 since it includes extra features. And i'm not convinced 1001 bios will get me 3200mhz.


I'm not convinced 1001 is going to do anything for me either. Yeah, if you aren't comfortable with the voltages, then it's not worth it. I'm not sure why your board doesn't like that RAM.

Other things you can try, because sometimes training the RAM on Ryzen is finicky, is to try the safe 3200 timings, reboot into BIOS then try the normal timings. Sometimes Ryzen likes to creep up to the settings you are going for before it'll POST and work properly. I've had to do 2800 timings, then go to 2933 after. Even then it'll POST straight away, then memtest and you restart, then you get 3 beeps even after it passed memtest!

It could also be the chips IMC. Just never know. It's all a giant jigsaw puzzle linked together. Weak CPU cores, bad OC's. Weak SOC, may not give you high OC's on CPU and RAM. Weak IMC, can't get rated RAM speeds to run correctly.

I think even on auto this board will try for 1.1 SOC voltage when I did a 2933 clock on the RAM, so it might take 1.1 SOC voltage to get you 100% stable. The SoC is safe up to 1.25v from what I've read, but don't quote me on that. I'd double check first before going anywhere near that close if you decided to see what it actually takes to get 100% stability.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Must be windows. I did a CMOS reset and put all the settings manually. Still windows shows the minimum processor state in the power options, etc...etc...
> 
> I see down to 3.50GHZ in the task manager. Pfff!!!!


It probably always will. Windows don't care or even know processor is OCed. It also does nothing, minimum or maximum. Even Active or Passive cooling option does nothing.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So you also have them all enabled (showing up) even on a manual OC?

That def wasn't the case before.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So you also have them all enabled (showing up) even on a manual OC?
> 
> That def wasn't the case before.


Yes they are but I'm keeping everything at 100% although when I tried it made no difference between 0 and 100%, It's 1600x at 4025MHz stable at tad under 1.4v and 24/7 use. That's all my system can be 100% stable and cool. Silicone lottery, even 1.5v was not enough for 4050MHz.
I'm also an Insider and right now at 1709-17025 build. There's also build 17035 but doesn't work on AMD systems.
BTW, same on W7.


----------



## crakej

It's def Windows Fall update. My cpu cores are downvolting though so i think it's just microsoft reading the figure incorrectly. No other sw shows the info incorrectly.


----------



## chroniclard

Frustrating board, my team dark pro ram works fine with docp/3200 on my CH6 but wont work above 2933 on this board.


----------



## Reous

New Bios

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-1201.zip

PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 1201
Improve system stability


----------



## SaccoSVD

Awesome, thanks for the heads up. Gonna try right now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Installed fine, in my case got the same results as in 1001. Didn't try anything new tho.


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Installed fine, in my case got the same results as in 1001. Didn't try anything new tho.


Is the CBS menu back?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Didn't see anything new. But I didn't look hard enough, just set my usual settings.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> New Bios
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-1201.zip
> 
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 1201
> Improve system stability


and I just got 1001 running! They must be doing stuff to it - I just wish they would tell us what?


----------



## crakej

So 1201 is looking very much like 1001 right now. I've not been able to do anything I haven't been able to do before.

No, CBS is not restored- same as 1001.

Have found no extra settings.

Performance is down - very slightly - as I can't use BGSA (until someone cool like @Reous) puts a modded bios out


----------



## AndreiD

Would be nice if ASUS posted more detailed changelogs, though at least it's not 1001 which didn't have a changelog to begin with.
Just a few more lines of what they actually changed would help... Seriously fed up with ASUS as a company.


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Check out the first few lines of my saved profile - see anything unusual? I wish my memory could go that fast!
> 
> *[2017/11/10 11:21:41]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4273 19-19-19-39-1.40V]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4--562167808MHz]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]*


Your settings are ok.
It looks like the max I can get stable is cas14 @3200 and cas16 @3333. Probably motherboard related. Lets hope for more bios updates that bring more memory upgrades.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> Your settings are ok.
> It looks like the max I can get stable is cas14 @3200 and cas16 @3333. Probably motherboard related. Lets hope for more bios updates that bring more memory upgrades.


Really? *562167808MHz*? I don't think so!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Bios 1001 selects 3200CL19 for my ram by default from XMP. Of course I saved my profile before doing this, and loaded defaults before testing. When I reloaded my profile I was greeted by this!
> 
> Totally corrupted profile! Can't remember which version of the modded bios I'm running, but might make sure I'm on @Reous version as I know and trust that version.


This corrupted list is not the XMP Profiles's, it's the Memory frequencies's set in the BIOS.

Something during the bios mod or its flash must have gone wrong.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> This corrupted list is not the XMP Profiles's, it's the Memory frequencies's set in the BIOS.
> 
> Something during the bios mod or its flash must have gone wrong.


yes - just loaded defaults again and was fine....


----------



## Bo55

Did some small testing on bios 1201 grabbed from the link Reous posted, seems that cpu performance has increased a tad as my cinebench scores went up by about 15 points on average and 3dmark scores have gone up, well actually got my best score yet of 8414 on Firestrike Extreme preset noticing that my physics score went up by 454 points making it 21507 vs my last best score of 21053, using the same bios settings i was using on 0902 and 1001. I also ran the Ashes of the singularity cpu benchmark on extreme settings, 1440p and noticed a 3fps increase making it 54.7fps vs 51.7fps.

Over to memory performance, my 3333 c14 preset seems fine so far as was on 0902 and 1001, the moment i increase to 3466 it loses alot of stability compared to the last two bioses. Im getting BSODs quite often where as before no where near as much. Rtt values and cad bus settings only worked for a good 15mins play on DOOM on bios 1001, i thought i had it fixed as it usually freezes the game 2mins in EVERY other time but it too eventually froze the game and had to open up task manager to close it. For anyone interested in those settings to try they were

3466 preset
Dram voltage - 1.43v
ProcODT - 53.3ohms (also works on 60ohms using different cad bus settings however i had the best run using this 53.3ohm preset, i cannot for the life of me replicate this 15min experience so im not sure what is going on, stubburn motherboard)

RttNom - disabled
Rttwr - Disabled
Rttpark - rzq5

Cadbus - 20,20,40,60

I run 2x 8gb Trident Z 3733 kit, SR, B-die. On a side note, i noticed the mod bios for 1001 has the ability to change bclk to its normal 100mhz frequency. Iam very interested in getting this working but im too chicken to flash it using the method described. This should just be fixed on official bioses i dont know why the hell it isnt seeing as though people are getting benefits from it. Would love to get 3600 strap going but Asus/AMD need to get their ass into gear as im already pricing up a z370 rig which can do 4ghz memory strap piss easy without the need of countless months of tweaking stupid settings.


----------



## bardacuda

On Z370 though why bother? Performance is pretty flat across RAM speeds on Intel. No Infinity Fabric to worry about. May as well use 2133 or 2400.


----------



## ceaton88

As a general guide which settings are a must for 3333mhz? My current timings are 14-14-14-28 @ 3200mhz and was thinking of upping the voltage to 1.45 and setting to 3333 with hopes and dreams


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> As a general guide which settings are a must for 3333mhz? My current timings are 14-14-14-28 @ 3200mhz and was thinking of upping the voltage to 1.45 and setting to 3333 with hopes and dreams


http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> As a general guide which settings are a must for 3333mhz? My current timings are 14-14-14-28 @ 3200mhz and was thinking of upping the voltage to 1.45 and setting to 3333 with hopes and dreams


First of all, 3333MHz _stable_ with our board passing a couple of hours hci memtest isn't easy but I believe 2-3 people here are doing it.

A lot have to do with your timings, probably better to start with looser timings first. Good manual timings using lower dram voltage and SoC for 3200MHz is many times a better alternative to running 3333 with poor/loose timings and using higher voltage and soc, it depends on performance benchmarks, stability and temperatures.


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Really? *562167808MHz*? I don't think so!


Sorry I was on my mobile, didn`t know how didn`t saw that.
Reflash latest bios.
Load defaults.
turn pc off and clear cmos.
enter bios, and load defaults. save.
Enter bios and try xmp profile -> 3460mhz.

mine boots fine but unstable. lots of blue sceens. If i try aida64 stability fails in 5 seconds lol.

I am using dram calculator. For 3333mhz I am using the safe results from 3400mhz. It seems this board can`t handle more.
I am now running memtest @ 3333mhz, if it can handle 400% I will upload the result to the memory stability thread and all my settings to try to help you.

Regards.


----------



## pjoot

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> First of all, 3333MHz _stable_ with our board passing a couple of hours hci memtest isn't easy but I believe 2-3 people here are doing it.
> 
> A lot have to do with your timings, probably better to start with looser timings first. Good manual timings using lower dram voltage and SoC for 3200MHz is many times a better alternative to running 3333 with poor/loose timings and using higher voltage and soc, it depends on performance benchmarks, stability and temperatures.


3200 MHz @ CL14 is faster than 3600 MHz @ CL16. My current 14-13-13-13-28 is most definitely the fastest memory option at this board. People should pick tighter timings instead of focusing on 3333 MHz.


----------



## TheLostSwede

I upgraded from 1001 to 1201 and my system became very unstable. Flashed back to 0920 which has been the best one for me so far and I had to do a hard RTC clear to get the system to boot into Windows. Not a good experience at all from an update that's supposed to improve system stability.


----------



## ceaton88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjoot*
> 
> I
> 3200 MHz @ CL14 is faster than 3600 MHz @ CL16. My current 14-13-13-13-28 is most definitely the fastest memory option at this board. People should pick tighter timings instead of focusing on 3333 MHz.


Thanks for your input


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> Thanks for your input


I don't know what is up with that attitude. I've read hundreads of pages about this mobo and the CH6. You cannot get this thing run at 3333 MHz without some sort of WHEA errors or other instability. If you do, usually your AIDA bandwith values are not right. If the mobo cannot handle the unstable speed, it creates a bottleneck and the memory speeds drop substantially - even when it seems like you got a stable system. So you can either try to be desperate about getting to 3333 MHz and waste hours of time trying to do that or just trust the math below. I've wasted so many hours that I hope I can help others not to. If you got a good B-die and the CH6 you can push it to 14/3466MHz and get the last few percentages.

It is math:

13.25/3200=0.0041
14/3200=0.0043
14/3333=0.0042
16/3600=0.0046


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaton88*
> 
> Thanks for your input


I don't know what is with the attitude and even the forum is not working right atm. But I've spent hours testing the 3333 MHz speed with this mobo and it just doesn't work. There is always some sort of instability and it creates a bottleneck to the memory bandwith. Therefore you are better off with tighter subtimings and that is something this mobo can easily handle. I've also read hundreads of pages about this mobo and the CH6 - if you got a good kit buy the CH6 and you can get it to CL14/3466MHz no problem. Otherwise save time and if you got a B-die just mix the Stilt fast and safe timings.

It is math:

13,25/3200=0.0041
14/3200=0.0043
14/3333=0,0042
16/3466=0,0046


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLostSwede*
> 
> I upgraded from 1001 to 1201 and my system became very unstable. Flashed back to 0920 which has been the best one for me so far and I had to do a hard RTC clear to get the system to boot into Windows. Not a good experience at all from an update that's supposed to improve system stability.


How did you do the update?

Did you apply OC settings to it? Did it work with default settings?

If you applied settings, what were they?

Lastly, what hardware do you have? Memory? NVMe? CPU?

I'm asking assuming you want help with this? 1201 has been as good as 1001/0902 for me. Since 1001 I've been able to OC my CPU higher with same voltage as before.


----------



## TheLostSwede

I set up the same settings as I've had on all previous UEFI builds (yes, OC settings, but DOCP for the RAM and the same CPU OC) and nothing worked. I even tried to boot with "default" settings, i.e. everything on Auto.
I really have no idea what went wrong, but this was the worst UEFI so far for me.
System spec in my profile.


----------



## kladve

the most I can offer the owners this board it its 3333 and 1300% HCI stability got first error

I try every day and all day long to overclock this...but nothing happens, this board is ugly


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLostSwede*
> 
> I set up the same settings as I've had on all previous UEFI builds (yes, OC settings, but DOCP for the RAM and the same CPU OC) and nothing worked. I even tried to boot with "default" settings, i.e. everything on Auto.
> I really have no idea what went wrong, but this was the worst UEFI so far for me.
> System spec in my profile.


your profile is blank

There must be something wrong as this bios is working for most users.

I would be tempted to flash the new bios again. When it boots, do an F5 then an F10, just to be sure everything is fine

Next boot, go into bios, then turn off machine.

Then boot up with everything on auto to make sure windows is ok.

Then start with the CPU OC, make sure windows is working, then add the RAM OC


----------



## TheLostSwede

This doesn't show? http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6774780

Not had any problems with the previous builds and this is not my first rodeo. I'll stick with 0920 for now, as it works.


----------



## Triggie

I dont know about you guys but with this new bios i can finally boot my Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB Ram at 3200mhz. I dont know about stable have to do more tests but before i couldnt for the life of me even get it to boot, i was stuck at 2933 for the longest time. All i did was select docp and change the volts to 1.45


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLostSwede*
> 
> This doesn't show? http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6774780
> 
> Not had any problems with the previous builds and this is not my first rodeo. I'll stick with 0920 for now, as it works.


There is no link to this from your profile.You can get it to show in your sig or below like mine.

1201 is fine - like I said, I would have reflashed as it sounds like you had some corruption.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggie*
> 
> I dont know about you guys but with this new bios i can finally boot my Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB Ram at 3200mhz. I dont know about stable have to do more tests but before i couldnt for the life of me even get it to boot, i was stuck at 2933 for the longest time. All i did was select docp and change the volts to 1.45


Well done! What timings is your ram?

I have some LPX sitting beside my case - might try them again as they're dual rank which is more efficient anyway.


----------



## Triggie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Well done! What timings is your ram?
> 
> I have some LPX sitting beside my case - might try them again as they're dual rank which is more efficient anyway.


They are originally 16-18-18-36-1T. I currently have it at 16-16-16-34-1T. I am doing more tests right now to see if its completely stable, So far so good for me at least about time.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggie*
> 
> They are originally 16-18-18-36-1T. I currently have it at 16-16-16-34-1T. I am doing more tests right now to see if its completely stable, So far so good for me at least about time.


same timmings here jaja.

stock [email protected]8-38-56-1t
now [email protected]*38-56*-1t
later i try to low this timmings, can you post RTC (ryzen timmings checker) screen? (with all your timmings) tuanks!


----------



## Triggie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> same timmings here jaja.
> 
> stock [email protected]
> now [email protected]*38-56*-1t
> later i try to low this timmings, can you post RTC (ryzen timmings checker) screen? (with all your timmings) tuanks!





http://imgur.com/7lKQA


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggie*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7lKQA


if your ram is similar to my ram you can low other timmings:


i test it with "high voltage" on ram (1.4v) and SOC (1.2v), its stable; now i need to low voltage and test again (If i set TCL 15 my mother boot perfect... with 16 setting apply but 15 configured).

What ram voltage do you use?


----------



## dalathegreat

1201 looks good so far!

Compared to 1001, I can now run tighter timings than before! CL15 would previously instantly lock the board, requiring a battery removal to get it going again.

Only negative thing (has been present a long time), is that some USB ports will go on/off with memory sticks. Very strange...


----------



## Triggie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> if your ram is similar to my ram you can low other timmings:
> 
> 
> i test it with "high voltage" on ram (1.4v) and SOC (1.2v), its stable; now i need to low voltage and test again (If i set TCL 15 my mother boot perfect... with 16 setting apply but 15 configured).
> 
> What ram voltage do you use?


My Ram volt is currently at 1.45 Soc 1.1, im going to test it for a bit before i try to lower anymore timings and volts just happy i can run it at 3200mhz now


----------



## crakej

I've spent some time playing with 3333 again, but no luck. My most stable test was with GearDown Enabled! After hours of playing with timings and voltages, GearDown allowed me to run P96 for nearly 10 mins - previously it failed after about 1-2 mins.

Ultimately still not stable, and it should run better with GearDown off, not on, so think that was just a bit of luck. Still need to test my sticks separately see if they're both working the same.


----------



## makatech

I believe I need slightly higher dram voltage for getting my old 3200 settings/timings totally stable using bios 1201 comparing to 1001 but only a raise from 1.37 - 1.38, SoC still at approx 1.03.


----------



## weyburn

Other than the fact that one is 32gb and other 16gb, which ram would be faster or have a better overclock? I know 32gb support is worse, but in the long run if it got better would the 32gb ram out clock the 16gb ram?

Speed DDR4 2133 (PC4 17000)
Timing 13-15-15-28 @ 1.2v
https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820233924

Or

3200MHz memory speed with full memory timings of CL16-18-18-38 at 1.35V

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015FY3BJ2/ref=pe_861660_138883610_fxm_4_0_n_id


----------



## KupoB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggie*
> 
> I dont know about you guys but with this new bios i can finally boot my Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB Ram at 3200mhz. I dont know about stable have to do more tests but before i couldnt for the life of me even get it to boot, i was stuck at 2933 for the longest time. All i did was select docp and change the volts to 1.45


Can u post your version of memory kit? I have 5.39 hunix for example. How do u test it? Thanks.


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've spent some time playing with 3333 again, but no luck. My most stable test was with GearDown Enabled! After hours of playing with timings and voltages, GearDown allowed me to run P96 for nearly 10 mins - previously it failed after about 1-2 mins.
> 
> Ultimately still not stable, and it should run better with GearDown off, not on, so think that was just a bit of luck. Still need to test my sticks separately see if they're both working the same.


I also have problems running @ 3333mhz.
Only got it stable with 16-17-17-17-38-1T.

I am now running @ 3200mhz 14-13-13-14-34-1T.
It looks like for now, 3200mhz it`s the best prime x370 pro can handle.

I am running my system @ 4k and I can see memory performance makes diference on the fps.

I don`t know if I will exchange this mobo with CH6... CH6 it`s much more expensive... But if I find a good deal, I will probably take it.


----------



## kladve

timings do not play a role, it happens the same way on ultra mega fast or safe timings. I tried to take 3333....but I'm tired. The maximum I could do on this motherboard:
one stupid error 2500%







i cant stabilize this
ASUS PRIME X370-PRO
G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
RYZEN 7 1700


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> I also have problems running @ 3333mhz.
> Only got it stable with 16-17-17-17-38-1T.
> 
> I am now running @ 3200mhz 14-13-13-14-34-1T.
> It looks like for now, 3200mhz it`s the best prime x370 pro can handle.


14-13-13-13-34-1T @ 3200 MHz is as fast as 14-14-14-14-34-1T @ 3333MHz. You win like 2 % by changing to CH6 and getting it to 3466LL. Just use low latencies at 3200 MHz and you get almost the same results and save a lot of time hehe.

Edit: I would probably switch to a X470 mobo later on and stick to this one.


----------



## crakej

Spent afternoon testing my ram sticks separately, swapping slots and trying A1 B1 slots. Nothing made any difference - this ram will not boot over 3333 whatever I tried. 1T 2T, GDown on/off, different timings/voltages....nothing worked.

Next I tried putting my Vengeance LPX in, and that still won't go over 3066 so put the GSkill back in. Then that wouldn't work until I swapped them into opposite slots.

Either my IMC (which can do really nice tight timings @ 3200) or my MB seem to be preventing me from getting any higher than 3200CL14,13,13,13,28,42, which is pretty decent.

I look fwd to AGESA 1.0.0.7 - but not expecting much more from this board to be honest - not without someone like Elmore helping us out. I could RMA this board as sound broke some time ago, but not sure if getting a new one would do anything for me.

So while I'm still watching out to see whats going on, I'm happy with what I have for now


----------



## crakej

I see on the CH6 thread guys talking about the EC version of their MBEC (you can see this information in the bios).

What is the MotherBoardEmbeddedController doing exactly? Anyone know? Why might it be important to have a recent version of this? Is it the controller that sets everything up so it can boot? Very interested to know....


----------



## Bo55

Here are my results from my daily ran 3333 c14 setup. If you can achieve better scores with 3200 without going over 1.4v then thats great but im pretty sure this edges over a tightened 3200 setup, therefore showcasing that frequency indeed does play a big role in performance, not just timings alone. It depends what you want to achieve, me personally i want my system to run as fast as possible and knowing that ryzen benefits from higher memory frequency meant that i need to squeeze every bit of performance out of my system for me to be satisfied with it. As soon as 3600 becomes usable, who knows when/if that will be, i will be tweaking it until it performs better than my current setup.


----------



## sezgingun

hi; "Patriot Viper 4 PV416G320C6K" my samsung d-die according to the reports on the site of the 3dnews I think crosshair VI Hero worked on the motherboard 14-13-13-33-1t time on my prime x370-pro motherboard 14-15-14-33-1t When I run "trcdrd" timing 14 I do not boot the system but I increase the voltage I played with other timings but did not it have any other setting that I should make related to this event board related?

not: I'm sorry for my bad english

https://3dnews.ru/950757/page-2.html


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*


Great results.
Can you run memtest with that settings?
Can you share your bios memory settings?

Thank you.


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Here are my results from my daily ran 3333 c14 setup. If you can achieve better scores with 3200 without going over 1.4v then thats great but im pretty sure this edges over a tightened 3200 setup, therefore showcasing that frequency indeed does play a big role in performance, not just timings alone. It depends what you want to achieve, me personally i want my system to run as fast as possible and knowing that ryzen benefits from higher memory frequency meant that i need to squeeze every bit of performance out of my system for me to be satisfied with it. As soon as 3600 becomes usable, who knows when/if that will be, i will be tweaking it until it performs better than my current setup.








The differences won't be noticeable between 3333 and 3200 if you tighten the latencies as you can see above. Those runs are done at just CL14 and not with the Stilt Fast settings.

I've ran my system at 3333 MHz and 3466 MHz. At those timings you can run things but it is randomly unstable and you probably cannot run real stress tests. As a pragmatic person I try to show graphs and numbers. I'm not at home so I cannot run AIDA at atm.


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjoot*
> 
> The differences won't be noticeable between 3333 and 3200 if you tighten the latencies as you can see above. Those runs are done at just CL14 and not with the Stilt Fast settings.
> 
> I've ran my system at 3333 MHz and 3466 MHz. At those timings you can run things but it is randomly unstable and you probably cannot run real stress tests. As a pragmatic person I try to show graphs and numbers. I'm not at home so I cannot run AIDA at atm.


I would like to see the same graphs but with 4k resolution, not 1080p.
Would like to know if it would make more diference or not.


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> I would like to see the same graphs but with 4k resolution, not 1080p.
> Would like to know if it would make more diference or not.


It makes way less difference because of the GPU bottleneck and that is why the CPU tests are done at 1080p. For an example, the differences between Sandy Bridge and Ryzen are minimal at 4K.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> Great results.
> Can you run memtest with that settings?
> Can you share your bios memory settings?
> 
> Thank you.


Hey mate, i will try get some time this weekend to throw some settings your way but off the top of my head

Dram Voltage - 1.4v
Cpu 1.8v - 1.84v
ProcODT - 53.3
GD - disabled
Power down enable - Disabled
All rtt and cadbus settings on Auto
Trfc - 350

I dont use Stilts settings i use my own. My secondaries havent really been tightened they could be tweaked some more but im happy with the stability so far which i measure on my games i play (battlefield 4, doom, battlefront 1, tested on bf2 beta was fine)

Ive ran memtest64 before for an hour and came back with one error. For me thats plenty stable, if my games run smooth and fast im happy.


----------



## crakej

It would be a huge help here if people would fill out their system detail and put in their signature!

I to would like to know your settings as I've never got 3333 stable.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just too complicated.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Just too complicated.


it's easy! Just click on your profile, scroll to the bottom and click _*create rig.
*_


----------



## MishelLngelo

I filled it out but nothing is shoving.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I filled it out but nothing is shoving.


think you just need to scroll down on your profile to *signature* and click *edit signature*. There are options there to show your rig/s in your signature.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It would be a huge help here if people would fill out their system detail and put in their signature!
> 
> I to would like to know your settings as I've never got 3333 stable.


Full stable at 1.36v for ram (3333mhz the stilt fast + lower Tras, TRC and Tfaw). 1.0v soc LLC1 and procODT 60 ohm.
My cpu is lucky (week 32).



image uploader


----------



## MishelLngelo

I have 4 rigs created but none are shoving up:


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3151582/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> asus-prime-x370-pro/5860#post_26448512"]I have 4 rigs created but none are shoving up:


Go back to your profile, scroll down to _*my forum signature*_

Click on *Edit Signature* and add your rigs to your signature.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ah, here it is.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Ah, here it is.


It is admittedly a bit annoying trying to work it out.....they could do it more clearly, perhaps an option in your rig description to include that rig in your sig.


----------



## Xuper

I'm still waiting for New AGESA...... damn


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Full stable at 1.36v for ram (3333mhz the stilt fast + lower Tras, TRC and Tfaw). 1.0v soc LLC1 and procODT 60 ohm.
> My cpu is lucky (week 32).
> 
> 
> 
> image uploader


With your settings I got one error after 30m. I have changed to the Stlit settings and 1 hour memtest without errors. Thank you very much for your help. Hoje we can reach 3460 in near future.


----------



## crakej

Not for me







Nothing seems to get me working over 3200

Have started eyeing up Threadripper boards while waiting for AGESA 1.0.0..7


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Hey mate, i will try get some time this weekend to throw some settings your way but off the top of my head
> 
> Dram Voltage - 1.4v
> Cpu 1.8v - 1.84v
> ProcODT - 53.3
> GD - disabled
> Power down enable - Disabled
> All rtt and cadbus settings on Auto
> Trfc - 350
> 
> I dont use Stilts settings i use my own. My secondaries havent really been tightened they could be tweaked some more but im happy with the stability so far which i measure on my games i play (battlefield 4, doom, battlefront 1, tested on bf2 beta was fine)
> 
> Ive ran memtest64 before for an hour and came back with one error. For me thats plenty stable, if my games run smooth and fast im happy.


Still interested in seeing all your settings...


----------



## Crest

So I've been comfortable with my 2933 CL14 setup for the last few weeks/months. Saw the new 1201 BIOS. Has anyone had better suggest with getting closer to their target frequencies? My 3200 CL14 B-Dies are so close to getting there. I've yet to update but might do it this weekend and try.


----------



## Vaselkov

I am tired of how many things are bad with x370 prime board. Love Ryzen, but never had that much problems with cheaper Intel boards.

-To start with first thing, I tried 3200Mhz with all bios, always fails to boot, voltage and ProcODT won't help. Ok nwm, at least 2933Mhz works.

-PC cold start CPU voltage increase by 0.00625v, so annoying, still not fixed

-With Offset mode PC won't boot if you go even two steps to lower voltage, like -0.0125v.. On LLC3 (BIOS 1201) @ 4GHz, offset -0.00625v I idle at 1.4v, when I can run stable at 1.381v idle.

-LLC5 seems like it gives stable voltage (SVI2 TFN sensor), but IMHO it's not. In premiere pro @ 4GHz (1.387v all times) LLC5 I would get 83C / 181F temp spikes (even more temp than with IBT), after I changed it to LLC3 (Idle - 1.4v, Load - 1.375v) I get 74C / 165F max.

-Manual voltage mode in earlier bios had 2Ghz bug, now they fixed it but there is another problem. If you set CPU voltage to 1.362v in bios, Ryzen Master shows 1.381v, HWINFO64 shows 1.362v. I know that Ryzen Master shows real voltage because I could never run IBT 10 times with LLC3 at idle 1.362v and 1.337v load voltage. My minimal required load voltage must be 1.362v to pass IBT. So if you know how many 0.00625v steps LLC3 drops at load (which is 4) it is easy to calculate that my real voltage at load is _1.38125 - 0.00625 - 0.00625 - 0.00625 - 0.00625 =_ *1.3625v*. So be careful setting it to high voltages like 1.42v because real voltage will be way higher.

Yeaaaaah, not really happy with board and with almost useless BIOS updates.

BIOS:


Windows:


----------



## Keyan93

Hi guys, I have a little problem.

My pc won't Post when it's in shutdown for more then 12+ hours. I hear fan starting but nothing else, black screen.
I have to push the reset button, and everything works fine (loads overclock and every settings).

Do you have any idea on how to fix it? Only wait for more stable bios?

P.s. Always Post without problem when it's in shutdown for less then 12 hours.
P.s. My overclock passed 2 hours OCCT, 2 hours Realbench max mem, 6 hours prime95 blend max mem, 1000% memtest-hci and 4 hours memtest84 without any errors.


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> So I've been comfortable with my 2933 CL14 setup for the last few weeks/months. Saw the new 1201 BIOS. Has anyone had better suggest with getting closer to their target frequencies? My 3200 CL14 B-Dies are so close to getting there. I've yet to update but might do it this weekend and try.


What is your exact RAM model? They should definitely work at DOCP settings unless something is broken. What happens when you drop the overclock, put everything at auto and set the DOCP setting on?


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Still interested in seeing all your settings...


I cant get Ryzen timing checker to work without windows defender deleting the exe everytime i try and run it. Is there a way around this?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> I cant get Ryzen timing checker to work without windows defender deleting the exe everytime i try and run it. Is there a way around this?


In defender you can set it to ignore drives/folders/files - just get it to ignore the folder it's in.


----------



## weyburn

So what's the consensus on bios 1201?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> So what's the consensus on bios 1201?


before i have 1001 and its similar, i dont feel difference.

(but i need to change some settings on ram, now i have cold boot (not ever) with same settings of 1001).

*Now i test to load profile of modded bios (in my official bios) and its work... you dont unlock anything, any settings but the settings setted on the modded bios is apply. (disable spread spectrum give you 100mhz FSB in all software and this setting is only in mod bios)

go to: Link

Sorry for "spam". I don't know if this is considered spam.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> In defender you can set it to ignore drives/folders/files - just get it to ignore the folder it's in.


Ok i had to turn real time protection off for it to work as its already set to ignore drives/folders/files. Anywho, got RTC to work, here you go.



Aside from that

Bios - 1201
Dram Voltage - 1.4v
Cpu 1.8v - 1.84v
ProcODT - 53.3
Power down enable - Disabled
All rtt and cadbus settings on Auto
Cpu Power Duty Control - Extreme <- Changing this to Extreme helped with system stability overall.
Soc - 1.150v
Soc LLC - Level 3
Soc Current capability - 130%

Hope this helps


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Ok i had to turn real time protection off for it to work as its already set to ignore drives/folders/files. Anywho, got RTC to work, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from that
> 
> Bios - 1201
> Dram Voltage - 1.4v
> Cpu 1.8v - 1.84v
> ProcODT - 53.3
> Power down enable - Disabled
> All rtt and cadbus settings on Auto
> Cpu Power Duty Control - Extreme <- Changing this to Extreme helped with system stability overall.
> Soc - 1.150v
> Soc LLC - Level 3
> Soc Current capability - 130%
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks - I will give this a go this morning...


----------



## BWG

Stop loading old settings when you flash your bios. Start over from scratch since we have no change log to see what was changed. I just had to say that because I saw so many people saying they loaded old settings.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Stop loading old settings when you flash your bios. Start over from scratch since we have no change log to see what was changed. I just had to say that because I saw so many people saying they loaded old settings.


for me? i have 100mhz of bus (fsb) with load settings of mod bios on my official bios (unmodded) (same version of bios)


----------



## BWG

Yeah, just throwing that out there and not specifically targeting anyone. I just flashed to 1201 from 902 modded. One thing I notice is Asus still feels the SOC needs Auto set to 1.10v when you OC the memory. So, I test that at 3200 and have 4 memtest errors at 15%. Reduced it to .95v and had 2 errors at 110%.

I'll never understand why Asus isn't publishing a change log and isn't doing the same; throwing out the old theories, 1.10v SOC, and re-testing what's more stable from scratch themselves.


----------



## ZeNch

902 bios version its the best IMO but 1001 have improvements in memory.
1201 had best scores in benchmarks

but all of it (1001 and 1201) is not noticiable in daily use.


----------



## BWG

So, on a side note, I need to use the profile in the other thread (from a modded 1201) to get 100 fsb with VM enabled? I run 16 VM's.


----------



## ZeNch

other user report what this issue is my not for all.

SVM enable and 100mhz fsb without problem in official bios (if you load profile of modded bios)

link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1633955/bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-0902-1-1001m


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> So, on a side note, I need to use the profile in the other thread (from a modded 1201) to get 100 fsb with VM enabled? I run 16 VM's.


Here you go - Bios1202 .cmo file - All values set to default except BGSA which is on. 100MHz bus freq
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1M1N_X4FVJvj9F2Lz_Kz9dAkfBqbNARcv

This file can be loaded by anyone with the 1201 bios that doesn't want to run a modded bios


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Here you go - Bios1202 .cmo file - All values set to default except BGSA which is on. 100MHz bus freq
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1M1N_X4FVJvj9F2Lz_Kz9dAkfBqbNARcv
> 
> This file can be loaded by anyone with the 1201 bios that doesn't want to run a modded bios


So how do you use this? Do you just load from within bios? And this fixes the bclk to 100mhz? Is anything else changed? Might give it a shot


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> So how do you use this? Do you just load from within bios? And this fixes the bclk to 100mhz? Is anything else changed? Might give it a shot


this is a saved profile of bios (mod) 1201 and you can use this in official 1201 bios (load overclock profile).

this .CMO file give you disable spread spectrum and this setting allow FSB in 100mhz.

if you load default settings in bios this revert the change.

this idea is crazy but work fine.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> this is a saved profile of bios (mod) 1201 and you can use this in official 1201 bios (load overclock profile).
> 
> this .CMO file give you disable spread spectrum and this setting allow FSB in 100mhz.
> 
> if you load default settings in bios this revert the change.
> 
> this idea is crazy but work fine.


Well tried it and it did work however my FSB is fluctuating from 99.94 to 99.99 is there a way to stop it from bouncing like that? Thankyou @crakej both my cinebench and Aida scores have gone up from loading that profile


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Well tried it and it did work however my FSB is fluctuating from 99.94 to 99.99 is there a way to stop it from bouncing like that? Thankyou @crakej both my cinebench and Aida scores have gone up from loading that profile


Crakej upload profile but its my idea! :c ajajjaja.

in my pc i have 98.4mhz fsb and with this "trick" i have 99.9 to 101 mhz of fsb.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Well tried it and it did work however my FSB is fluctuating from 99.94 to 99.99 is there a way to stop it from bouncing like that? Thankyou @crakej both my cinebench and Aida scores have gone up from loading that profile


Make sure you turn off HPET in Windows - even though disabled in Bios. windows still loads the device.

Go to device manager and find High Precision Event Timer, right hand click on it, then select disable. Not sure aboiut why yours is at 99, perhaps someone else can help, but I think sometimes the clocks are just slightly different on each computer.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Crakej upload profile but its my idea! :c ajajjaja.
> 
> in my pc i have 98.4mhz fsb and with this "trick" i have 99.9 to 101 mhz of fsb.


Oh my apologies haha good work!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Make sure you turn off HPET in Windows - even though disabled in Bios. windows still loads the device.
> 
> Go to device manager and find High Precision Event Timer, right hand click on it, then select disable. Not sure aboiut why yours is at 99, perhaps someone else can help, but I think sometimes the clocks are just slightly different on each computer.


Hmm went and disabled hpet but noticed no change in bclk, still at 99.94. Oh well, not that big a deal i guess, better than 98.7 or 99.4. Thanks anyway mate


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Oh my apologies haha good work!
> Hmm went and disabled hpet but noticed no change in bclk, still at 99.94. Oh well, not that big a deal i guess, better than 98.7 or 99.4. Thanks anyway mate


not work i only have the idea haha.
my blck without this is very low (98.4)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> not work i only have the idea haha.
> my blck without this is very low (98.4)


How about with SVM enabled? My machine became quite unstable with SVM enabled.

This was a good idea! I like it when we come together like this!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> How about with SVM enabled? My machine became quite unstable with SVM enabled.
> 
> This was a good idea! I like it when we come together like this!


im sleep in the hospital this days (i go few hours to home). This day i test but reous test this method and work (to me is stable but i have loss of bus blck, i need to try again) without SVM i have 99.9 to 101.3 aprox. Blck. with this method.

is amazing! all settings are hidden not locked, if you save your profile with pstates vddp and other settings and install official bios with this profile loaded you have the same results (i think). its other theory haha.


----------



## crakej

I'm sure it will work


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> if you save your profile with pstates vddp and other settings and install official bios with this profile loaded you have the same results (i think). its other theory haha.


Already tried PStates. It does work


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm sure it will work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Already tried PStates. It does work


Apart from:
Spread Spectrum off / BGS off / BGSA on / HPET off

What other utility do you see this? Another interesting configuration? (That does not need testing-modification-testing-and more changes)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Apart from:
> Spread Spectrum off / BGS off / BGSA on / HPET off
> 
> What other utility do you see this? Another interesting configuration? (That does not need testing-modification-testing-and more changes)


Maybe:
- Allow fan stop
- VDDP Voltage


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Maybe:
> - Allow fan stop
> - VDDP Voltage


but vdpp need test, change setting and test.

and allow fan stop i have this in official bios xd


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> but vdpp need test, change setting and test.


Yes, but this setting can only take four values: 0.9V (default), 0.95V, 1V, 1.05V
Making four .cmo files is'nt much more more work than a single one.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I somehow regained full speed after flashing to 0812 then upgrading again to 1201

I was trying to find if the enabled minimum and max processor states were somehow enabled because of a BIOS bug. But at 0812 my CB15 score was real bad, only 1684 at 4.025Ghz (mix/max processor state also there, which wasn't before in earlier windows builds)

At that point I said, "well, is windows that has a bug"

After upgrading again to 1201 and loading my OC profile I could get again 1785 points.

I can still see min/max processor state in the power options and also see the CPU "downclocking" in the task manager. Still think is a windows bug, but somehow my scores went back up.

Still is a mystery to me.


----------



## iNeri

Someone already test agesa 7 bios?



http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3203.zip?_ga=2.240231883.954867878.1510894773-1091786531.1510894773


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Someone already test agesa 7 bios?
> 
> 
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3203.zip?_ga=2.240231883.954867878.1510894773-1091786531.1510894773


:O


----------



## SaccoSVD

Upgraded, seems fine.


----------



## SaccoSVD




----------



## L0nerism

Dang. Right after I spend my two days off tuning my system for 3200 14-14-14-28-42-350-1T.









Edit 1: Updated to 3203 and the settings I dialed in on 1201 still work.


----------



## crakej

Off we go again!


----------



## karenin

Dont notice anything different. Pstate still locked, so i dont know about CPU OC. But Ram is same as before for me (3200 out of reach for my d-dies, 2933 with very tight timings is working as before. Subjective, i can let CAD/procODT/RTT on auto, but im not 100% sure about that.).

I think the EC Ver is different. But no new options to change for user.

Edit: I get very bad latencies with same Strap/Timings compared to old Agesa.


----------



## Anty

How bad (numbers to numbers)?


----------



## ZeNch

i test new bios with Agesa 1.0.0.7(.1?) and i see:
*BGS off
*BGSA on

No change in CB15 score (its minimum)
Change in memory bandwith/latency? yes (this is for BGS and BGSA)*****
FSB 99.8mhz in some apps.
Spread-spectrum hidden
Change in overclock? at this momment my overclock work fine but i dont stres long time my pc (and i dont try undervolt for now)
P-states? hidden
BGS/BGSA hidden

**** Similar Bandwith (or the same) with more latency (+7ns aprox than old bios)*

i dont see other thing.

Respect to memory compatibility i cant say nothing, i use my ram with specific timmings and other settings.


----------



## Browni

Make sure you really want to upgrade to 3203 as it won't let me go back to the previous version (1201)









I get this when trying to go back to a prior BIOS version (I've tried a few)


----------



## AndreiD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Dont notice anything different. Pstate still locked, so i dont know about CPU OC. But Ram is same as before for me (3200 out of reach for my d-dies, 2933 with very tight timings is working as before. Subjective, i can let CAD/procODT/RTT on auto, but im not 100% sure about that.).
> 
> I think the EC Ver is different. But no new options to change for user.
> 
> Edit: I get very bad latencies with same Strap/Timings compared to old Agesa.


What B-die kit do you have? Also having some issues getting 3200 fully stable with a Team Dark Pro 3200C16 (first batches were B-die and I got one of them).


----------



## crakej

Only difference I can see so far is that BGSA is being turned on automatically, which is great for me as it's the only setting I needed to get my OC just right.

I haven't tried to see if I can change any other settings like voltage just yet but will report back when I do.


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreiD*
> 
> What B-die kit do you have? Also having some issues getting 3200 fully stable with a Team Dark Pro 3200C16 (first batches were B-die and I got one of them).


Mine are dualranked D-Dies. 3400 Ripjaws, i think it was the "best" Kit with D-Dies before they went on with E-Dies.

My latencies are roughly 5-9 ns worse. (Exact same config as with 1201).


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Mine are dualranked D-Dies. 3400 Ripjaws, i think it was the "best" Kit with D-Dies before they went on with E-Dies.
> 
> My latencies are roughly 5-9 ns worse. (Exact same config as with 1201).


Try tightening your settings.....just a tiny bit - i've been able to boot with memory settings that did not work at all before, so i'm sure they've done some work on memory. If my machine is slower with this bios, it's imperceptibly slower.


----------



## MishelLngelo

So, 3203 BIOS is totally worth installing ?


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Try tightening your settings.....just a tiny bit - i've been able to boot with memory settings that did not work at all before, so i'm sure they've done some work on memory. If my machine is slower with this bios, it's imperceptibly slower.


I dont think i can get out more of it.

Currently running:

2933medT.png 20k .png file


I normally have the tRCD and tRP @15, tRAS @30 and tRC @ 45 (or 48, 45 gives me mouse jaggyness sometimes). Im just not using it right now to have 110% stable Ram for CPU testings.

Maybe I will test 14/14/14, but last time i did that, i had to adjust my CPU voltage (which i dont want, atm its running at auto voltage for 3,65 Gigs. More than enough and pretty good for a 1700 Stock voltage @ 1,1875)

Edit: I may be too stupid to add pictures, sorry for that ^^


----------



## Keith Myers

So this new BIOS was released primarily to enable the new APU's to be used in our motherboard. Correct? Nothing really improved over the 1201 BIOS?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> So this new BIOS was released primarily to enable the new APU's to be used in our motherboard. Correct? Nothing really improved over the 1201 BIOS?


Yes.....and no......they've restructured the bios and done some work on it. Personally I've been able to boot with timings that did not boot before and i've read that others have had some luck like this too.


----------



## Keith Myers

Thanks for the reply. I don't know unless I try whether I can get anything more out of my memory I guess. My first Prime board is running stable at 3333 Stilts Safe timings with the 3600 G. Skill kit. And my latest Prime addition is running with 3200 Stilt Safe settings on the 3200 G. Skill kit. I wasn't able to get that one to 3333 stable though which may just prove that the higher binned kits do have more headroom in them. I think I have seen other posts saying that they have been able to get those kits to 3333 also. That would be the one that could possibly benefit from the newest BIOS I guess.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I don't know unless I try whether I can get anything more out of my memory I guess. My first Prime board is running stable at 3333 Stilts Safe timings with the 3600 G. Skill kit. And my latest Prime addition is running with 3200 Stilt Safe settings on the 3200 G. Skill kit. I wasn't able to get that one to 3333 stable though which may just prove that the higher binned kits do have more headroom in them. I think I have seen other posts saying that they have been able to get those kits to 3333 also. That would be the one that could possibly benefit from the newest BIOS I guess.


Lermite discovered that the default value for CLDO_VDDP has changed to 700mv, much lower than most of us thought it should go, so that might help some users.

Edit: if you have b-die memory, you're not going to be any worse off.


----------



## Rewind84

hello my friends i have o/c at 3.8Ghz with 1.375Volt and my ram is at 2800 (hynix) bios 1201 and a lot of settings at auto
now my question is because i can not remember right now, in task manager windows 10 the cpu clock speed jumping like crazy when pc not doing any work (idle) and when goes full load it's going up and stable ...
all others programs says is stable at 3.8 (idle - full load) ryzen master - hwinfo - hwmonitor - cpuz

and a video it's a bit a lagy whens goes full load i record it with relive




is this normal ?
thank you all for your time


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rewind84*
> 
> hello my friends i have o/c at 3.8Ghz with 1.375Volt and my ram is at 2800 (hynix) bios 1201 and a lot of settings at auto
> now my question is because i can not remember right now, in task manager windows 10 the cpu clock speed jumping like crazy when pc not doing any work (idle) and when goes full load it's going up and stable ...
> all others programs says is stable at 3.8 (idle - full load) ryzen master - hwinfo - hwmonitor - cpuz
> 
> and a video it's a bit a lagy whens goes full load i record it with relive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this normal ?
> thank you all for your time


Yes, this appears to be normal since Fall Creators Update


----------



## Keith Myers

I was just searching Google for what is going on with the Task Manager CPU Frequency readout in the FCU which was just pushed on me. Good to hear that it is messed up. I don't see irrationally low readings in either SIV or HwInfo64 when fully loaded which I always am.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Lermite discovered that the default value for CLDO_VDDP has changed to 700mv, much lower than most of us thought it should go, so that might help some users.


The accepted values range is displayed in the help string in the modded bios 3203:



But the 1201 allows to set a much lower value, such the 425 mV I have tested.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Lermite discovered that the default value for CLDO_VDDP has changed to 700mv, much lower than most of us thought it should go, so that might help some users.
> 
> Edit: if you have b-die memory, you're not going to be any worse off.


Interesting ..... hmmmm. That would seem to address ASUS trying to move the memory hole around to better fit all the high XMP rated RAM and possibly provide Intel like memory clock capabilities.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The accepted values range is displayed in the help string in the modded bios 3203:
> 
> 
> 
> But the 1201 allows to set a much lower value, such the 425 mV I have tested.


So not 700mV by default but the lower limit.


----------



## Kloudx

at first got worse performance with 3203 bios







but after some fine tuning with just ram timings im getting much better mem performance


----------



## Kloudx

has anyone successfully lowered the Southbridge temps from the high 50's ? ive gone as far to buy expensive thermal pads and change them out but they litterally had no effect on temps


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kloudx*
> 
> has anyone successfully lowered the Southbridge temps from the high 50's ? ive gone as far to buy expensive thermal pads and change them out but they litterally had no effect on temps


I was curious about this myself... guess I won't bother. I thought maybe I was the only one with the south-bridge running hot because my GPU blows heat right at it, but I'm guessing 50+ is normal then for this board?

I'm gonna give BIOS 1201 a shot and see if I can tweak my RAM anymore and see if it'll help the CPU with a 4Ghz OC.. I'm doubtful because 4Ghz even with 1.45v has no ran stable for me. I think this CPU is only good for 39.25 or 39.50, But we'll see. I'll post my experience with it in the next couple of days.


----------



## ZeNch

sb at 50 or similar is normal


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidstorm*
> 
> I was curious about this myself... guess I won't bother. I thought maybe I was the only one with the south-bridge running hot because my GPU blows heat right at it, but I'm guessing 50+ is normal then for this board?
> 
> I'm gonna give BIOS 1201 a shot and see if I can tweak my RAM anymore and see if it'll help the CPU with a 4Ghz OC.. I'm doubtful because 4Ghz even with 1.45v has no ran stable for me. I think this CPU is only good for 39.25 or 39.50, But we'll see. I'll post my experience with it in the next couple of days.


I'm ready to call that a fact too. I've been playing around since March trying to get to the magical 4 Ghz and have just called quits. It seems to make the failure happen sooner the more I push more voltage at the core, not less. I have decent cooling all around on the core and VRM's. And now with much cooler ambient temps in the room, I still just can't get there. The original 1700X is now clocked to 3.925 Ghz from my previous best and stable 3.9 Ghz. My newest build with the 1800X has been able to get to 3.95 Ghz but all attempts to push higher fail with my normal BOINC workloads. Easy to boot and bench at 4 Ghz but try and use that with my normal full time 100% workload just bombs within a half hour after full heat soak.


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> sb at 50 or similar is normal


Ok, good to know. I was concerned it was my GPU that was causing the issue, but after taking a look while idling, it's 48C with no GPU load, so it's not the GPU causing the issues... well at least, it's not the reason 100%. I'm sure it doesn't help when gaming, but not much I can do about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I'm ready to call that a fact too. I've been playing around since March trying to get to the magical 4 Ghz and have just called quits. It seems to make the failure happen sooner the more I push more voltage at the core, not less. I have decent cooling all around on the core and VRM's. And now with much cooler ambient temps in the room, I still just can't get there. The original 1700X is now clocked to 3.925 Ghz from my previous best and stable 3.9 Ghz. My newest build with the 1800X has been able to get to 3.95 Ghz but all attempts to push higher fail with my normal BOINC workloads. Easy to boot and bench at 4 Ghz but try and use that with my normal full time 100% workload just bombs within a half hour after full heat soak.


3.9 or 4.0, it's still pretty similar performance. 4.0 just is a nice even number that would be nice to hit. I'll probably get a Zen+ next year, if they have a decent uplift in performance. If not, then no biggy. I'll wait for Zen 2 and be happy either way.

So far I noticed my memory performance was immediately improved by 2 to 3k MB/s in read, write, copy performance across the board with the same 2400 timings as before. That alone makes the update worthwhile. Although, how much that affects real world performance, I probably won't be able to tell, but I know it's just that bit faster all the same.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidstorm*
> 
> Ok, good to know. I was concerned it was my GPU that was causing the issue, but after taking a look while idling, it's 48C with no GPU load, so it's not the GPU causing the issues... well at least, it's not the reason 100%. I'm sure it doesn't help when gaming, but not much I can do about that.
> 3.9 or 4.0, it's still pretty similar performance. 4.0 just is a nice even number that would be nice to hit. I'll probably get a Zen+ next year, if they have a decent uplift in performance. If not, then no biggy. I'll wait for Zen 2 and be happy either way.
> 
> So far I noticed my memory performance was immediately improved by 2 to 3k MB/s in read, write, copy performance across the board with the same 2400 timings as before. That alone makes the update worthwhile. Although, how much that affects real world performance, I probably won't be able to tell, but I know it's just that bit faster all the same.


My VRM temps have rarely made it to the 50's even in summer. Same mostly for the PCH. I only got the 1700X system PCH to the mid 50's when I stuck a single fan 1060 with ACX cooler into the bottom slot and it dumped its heat directly on the PCH. I normally have always run reference cooler cards to exhaust their heat load outside the case.

I have noticed an improvement in the 1700X move from 3.9 Ghz to 3.925 Ghz in the time to finish CPU tasks. I've knocked my times down by a couple of minutes overall depending on the task type. A lot depends on the type of task that is run but I have processed enough of each type by now to get a fairly solid evaluation of any improvement. So, it does make a difference between running at 3.9 Ghz which is achievable and the mythical 4 Ghz at least with respect to pure cpu performance.


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> My VRM temps have rarely made it to the 50's even in summer. Same mostly for the PCH. I only got the 1700X system PCH to the mid 50's when I stuck a single fan 1060 with ACX cooler into the bottom slot and it dumped its heat directly on the PCH. I normally have always run reference cooler cards to exhaust their heat load outside the case.
> 
> I have noticed an improvement in the 1700X move from 3.9 Ghz to 3.925 Ghz in the time to finish CPU tasks. I've knocked my times down by a couple of minutes overall depending on the task type. A lot depends on the type of task that is run but I have processed enough of each type by now to get a fairly solid evaluation of any improvement. So, it does make a difference between running at 3.9 Ghz which is achievable and the mythical 4 Ghz at least with respect to pure cpu performance.


Well, I have an R9 390 OC'd so if a game really needs to push to get to 60 FPS, it gets hot. Those Hawaii GPUs were pretty friggen hot. I have an XFX ghost cooler unit on it, so it's not nearly as bad, but I can still push 80C+ when the GPU is working hard with an OC. Luckily, my GPU is pretty good. I can push an OC on stock voltage, and the RAM can easily clock to 1700+ without issues. Although my everyday OC is 1050/1600, because most of the time it's throttling on V-sync to do 60 FPS and doesn't have to push hard to make 60 FPS with most of my games.

If I was doing some really HARD number crunching a lot, then I'd push for every ounce, but I'm not. 3.9 doesn't really hinder my gaming experience, and I don't do enough rendering to need that extra bit, so 3.9 or 4.0 is pretty much the same performance for me. Although, with the new BIOS I'm gonna see if I can't get 4.0 stable. I do have a 360mm cooler after all, so I can push the voltage a bit (meaning nothing crazy) more than normal.


----------



## veryusername

I might've gone absolutely blind (and to be honest I haven't updated my BIOS in the last ~2 months), but in 3203 I can't find the options for CLDO_VDDP and BGS. Did they just remove these settings completely?


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> I might've gone absolutely blind (and to be honest I haven't updated my BIOS in the last ~2 months), but in 3203 I can't find the options for CLDO_VDDP and BGS. Did they just remove these settings completely?


I'm not sure on the CLDO_VDDP. But they did remove the BGS settings along with the custom P-states. I think they did that back with BIOS 812 and beyond. I was using 810 before updating to the 1201 BIOS. I want to see if I can get better RAM timings and possibly OC on the CPU, as some people said they were having better results with RAM, and that might help my OC on the CPU end of things.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> So not 700mV by default but the lower limit.


But "700" is the value displayed by default is the field when CLDO_VDDP is set from Auto to Manual the first time.
It doesn't mean 700 is the real applied default value, but it looks a strong clue.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just flashed 3203. Because I already forgot what it looks like to run with factory defaults, I did few fast benchmarks while following HW Info.
0902 default BIOS settings - highest voltage 1.519v
3203 default BIOS settings - highest voltage 1.417
DOCP set to 3000, memory 2933MHz right out of bat, no problems, voltage was set right at 1.3v. Turned off DOCP but left RAM at those defaults it works fine but still at 16.17. 17 settings. Will see if I can get back my previous 12.13.13.
As soon as I set TPU II (4GHz) CPU voltage jumped back at 1.519 !!! Was unstable even at Cinebench. no good at all.
When CPU set manually at 40 and 1.4v it stayed under 1.4v. but not 100% stable.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Just flashed 3203. Because I already forgot what it looks like to run with factory defaults, I did few fast benchmarks while following HW Info.
> 0902 default BIOS settings - highest voltage 1.519v
> 3203 default BIOS settings - highest voltage 1.417


Which voltage are you talking about?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Which voltage are you talking about?


SVI2 (Tpn) of course.
Just did some OC to compare with earler ones. BOOTed to 41 multi and even 1.525v but stability practically 0, BOOTs windows but that's as far as it goes.
So only 4025MHz with at or less than 1.4v is possible, didn't exactly wim silicone lottery.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> SVI2 (Tpn) of course.


With proper settings, this voltaqe can't exceed the one set in the bios.
During idle, these voltage are almost the same.
During load, the SVI TFN is lower because of the Vdroop, depending on the CPU LLC level.

If yours goes higher, you must have a wrong setting, such Core Boost Performance that should be be disabled.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> With proper settings, this voltaqe can't exceed the one set in the bios.
> During idle, these voltage are almost the same.
> During load, the SVI TFN is lower because of the Vdroop, depending on the CPU LLC level.
> 
> If yours goes higher, you must have a wrong setting, such Core Boost Performance that should be be disabled.


No, it doesn't go higher HWI reports 1.4 on the dot, no matter what while CPU-Z reports 1.398 - 1.4v. so that's about at par what I had before while OCing, only factory defaults are a bit different and that's good for normal use, it was just shooting to far when on defaults before. no risks now.
.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> No, it doesn't go higher HWI reports 1.4 on the dot, no matter what while CPU-Z reports 1.398 - 1.4v. so that's about at par what I had before while OCing, only factory defaults are a bit different and that's good for normal use, it was just shooting to far when on defaults before. no risks now..


Using CPU-Z to read the Vcore is pointless because its "Vcore" in only "VDDCR CPU" in HWiNFO, the voltage from the VRM, far from the CPU Cores.

The only real voltage is VDI2 TFN in HWiNFO or "CPU VDD"' in HWMonitor.
CPU-Z is unable to display the real Vcore.


----------



## crakej

So whats the max that VDDCRCPU can safely peak at? I reckon I could run at 4.1GHz keeping SVITFN below 1.425 but VDDCRCPU will peak way over 1.5v

Edit - goes up to 1.526 running IBT


----------



## hlreijnders

After being stable on 3066Mhz Ram, I now really want to run my ram stable on the timing I bought it for. I have The Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 set and while stable @ 3066Mhz 16-18-18-18-36 1,4V 60Ohms I can't get it stable @ 3200Mhz 16-18-18-18-36 1,4V 68,8Ohms, because after 14 minutes OCCT will give me an error. When I change the timing to 18-18-18-18-36 I can stress it for an hour (not been able to test longer).

These are my timings:


I really want to hit that 3200Mhz 16-18-18-18-36 mark, I hope someone can help me achieve this.

I have been in the overclocking game since the Athlon XP 2500+ times. However, I have never been into Ram overclocking this much. Normally I would just buy a kit, set the speeds to the advertised ones and it would just work. Ryzen unfortunately isn't that easy and now I realize how much of an memory noob I am.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Funny thing just happened, At first try I was able to to run at 4.05 multi at or under 1.4v, than I tried 4.1 which ended ingloriously with no stability even at above 1.5v but now whichever multi I make it defaults to 4.o25.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlreijnders*
> 
> After being stable on 3066Mhz Ram, I now really want to run my ram stable on the timing I bought it for. I have The Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 set and while stable @ 3066Mhz 16-18-18-18-36 1,4V 60Ohms I can't get it stable @ 3200Mhz 16-18-18-18-36 1,4V 68,8Ohms, because after 14 minutes OCCT will give me an error. When I change the timing to 18-18-18-18-36 I can stress it for an hour (not been able to test longer).
> 
> These are my timings:
> 
> 
> I really want to hit that 3200Mhz 16-18-18-18-36 mark, I hope someone can help me achieve this.
> 
> I have been in the overclocking game since the Athlon XP 2500+ times. However, I have never been into Ram overclocking this much. Normally I would just buy a kit, set the speeds to the advertised ones and it would just work. Ryzen unfortunately isn't that easy and now I realize how much of an memory noob I am.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram

Try with this soft


----------



## hlreijnders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram
> 
> Try with this soft


I tried that, but when I dial in those timing the system won't even boot.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlreijnders*
> 
> I tried that, but when I dial in those timing the system won't even boot.


you select the correct "UHQ XMP" or the others options?

UHQ its for B-die
HQ its for the others (hynix)
and other options is for micron (i think)

you select all in manual but trfc (in my case for example is 560 ever... try with trfc trfc2 trfc4 in auto


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Funny thing just happened, At first try I was able to to run at 4.05 multi at or under 1.4v, than I tried 4.1 which ended ingloriously with no stability even at above 1.5v but now whichever multi I make it defaults to 4.o25.


Seems like one of those bugs they've warned us about with 1.0.0.7


----------



## Anty

Is it true that in new BIOS opcache is disabled by default?


----------



## hlreijnders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> you select the correct "UHQ XMP" or the others options?
> 
> UHQ its for B-die
> HQ its for the others (hynix)
> and other options is for micron (i think)
> 
> you select all in manual but trfc (in my case for example is 560 ever... try with trfc trfc2 trfc4 in auto


My RAM is Hynix, so I selected HQ. Do you mean that I should put TRFC in manual and the other two on auto? The system also won't boot with those three on auto, and the others on manual.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hlreijnders*
> 
> My RAM is Hynix, so I selected HQ. Do you mean that I should put TRFC in manual and the other two on auto? The system also won't boot with those three on auto, and the others on manual.


trfc, trfc2 and trfc 4 in auto
Edit:
sorry i dont read all...

put 560 in trfc


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Is it true that in new BIOS opcache is disabled by default?


What's this ???


----------



## viralbug

Updated to 3203 BIOS from 0810.
Managed to run at 2933 Mhz from 2800 for the first time. One step closer to 3200.


----------



## Anty

It is internal cache for decoded instructions. It speed up processing. Turning it off costs 5-7% of performance.
It was known that disabling opcache helps a lot for ryzen seg fault issue. Looks they did a ******ed way to reduce number of RMAs








I found this info on russian forum.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> It is internal cache for decoded instructions. It speed up processing. Turning it off costs 5-7% of performance.
> It was known that disabling opcache helps a lot for ryzen seg fault issue. Looks they did a ******ed way to reduce number of RMAs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this info on russian forum.


It says 'Auto' in the bios - enabling it, in a very unscientific experiment, got me a tiny bit more performance.....possibly lol


----------



## qwea0x

Been having so much trouble getting my build working. Currently waiting for my 3rd of this motherboard. First one would have no post beeps or display no matter what I did. Tried using a single stick of RAM on different slots, CMOS reset, CrashFree BIOS, nothing worked. Second one wouldn't even turn on, though the Aura lights would come on temporarily if I used a paper clip to short the PSU cable first before plugging it in to the motherboard. If the 3rd one still doesn't work, then I have no clue what to do next. Any suggestions?


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwea0x*
> 
> Been having so much trouble getting my build working. Currently waiting for my 3rd of this motherboard. First one would have no post beeps or display no matter what I did. Tried using a single stick of RAM on different slots, CMOS reset, CrashFree BIOS, nothing worked. Second one wouldn't even turn on, though the Aura lights would come on temporarily if I used a paper clip to short the PSU cable first before plugging it in to the motherboard. If the 3rd one still doesn't work, then I have no clue what to do next. Any suggestions?


I would start testing rest of the hardware before that because the chance of getting three fault mobos in a row is almost impossible. I would start betting on the CPU or the GPU. Third option could be that you have some really weird memory and the mobos had an older bios without support.


----------



## qwea0x

I actually tri
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjoot*
> 
> I would start testing rest of the hardware before that because the chance of getting three fault mobos in a row is almost impossible. I would start betting on the CPU or the GPU. Third option could be that you have some really weird memory and the mobos had an older bios without support.


I doubt its the GPU as I have tried another GPU and they both light up and get warm. The RAM I have is B-die and they do at least light up (RGB) and I find it difficult to believe that both sticks would be bad unless its some BIOS compatibility issue.

The CPU gets warm when I start it up but I'm not sure if it could still be defective.

Also my keyboards don't turn on when I plug them in. My USB gaming keyboard shows no signs of life whereas a PS/2 keyboard lights up for half a second before going out. I thought that maybe this would be indicative of the PSU being bad but external hard drives work and my phone charges just fine.

The first mobo I tried had a sticker that said it was 404 BIOS which I've read some people online say that it causes issues but there was also a sticker near the IO that said it was 502. The 2nd mobo I tried had a 511 sticker.

I would think that my problems are due to the mobo but who knows, it could be a different part. It sucks how there's no POST beeps or anything so I don't really have anything to go off of.


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwea0x*
> 
> I actually tri
> I doubt its the GPU as I have tried another GPU and they both light up and get warm. The RAM I have is B-die and they do at least light up (RGB) and I find it difficult to believe that both sticks would be bad unless its some BIOS compatibility issue.
> 
> The CPU gets warm when I start it up but I'm not sure if it could still be defective.
> 
> Also my keyboards don't turn on when I plug them in. My USB gaming keyboard shows no signs of life whereas a PS/2 keyboard lights up for half a second before going out. I thought that maybe this would be indicative of the PSU being bad but external hard drives work and my phone charges just fine.
> 
> The first mobo I tried had a sticker that said it was 404 BIOS which I've read some people online say that it causes issues but there was also a sticker near the IO that said it was 502. The 2nd mobo I tried had a 511 sticker.
> 
> I would think that my problems are due to the mobo but who knows, it could be a different part. It sucks how there's no POST beeps or anything so I don't really have anything to go off of.


You cannot test the CPU with any other mobo? It is possible to receive multiple defective units but the chances are extremely low with the third board. Usually faulty boards don't even turn on that far so it most likely is the CPU then. Those same boot problems can also occur when the power cables aren't connected properly. The B-dies should work out of the box no matter what so at least it clears some things out. I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## gasolin

just so the new bios for upcoming processors, are they coming soon? New a series ?


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Using CPU-Z to read the Vcore is pointless because its "Vcore" in only "VDDCR CPU" in HWiNFO, the voltage from the VRM, far from the CPU Cores.
> 
> The only real voltage is VDI2 TFN in HWiNFO or "CPU VDD"' in HWMonitor.
> CPU-Z is unable to display the real Vcore.


Hi lermite, I need your attention about some difference between bios 1201 and the latest 3203.

First of all, let's talk about ram.
For me this bios is really great!! I have tried bios 902 mod to use bsg off; but I ended with a "relative" stability at my usual 3333mhz.

Now with the new bios, bsg off and bsga on... passed 1000% memtest as usual. Also I have see no big difference in aida64 bench, no latency increase.
So for me, I have gained BSG off with NO others loss. Same stability, same speed, same dram voltage (1.36v) same timings (I have the stilt 3333 fast, with lower Tras, TRC and Tfaw). Great!


image hosting

Now let's talk about Cpu Vcore.
I have a lucky ryzen... succesfully passed OCCT 2 hours and prime95 custom max ram 6 hours at 1.368v LLC3 with bios 902.

In bios 1201, I passed the same test with 1.356v LLC3 (so 2 steps down!).. really great!

But now in 3203, I fail 1.356v OCCT test at like 1 hour. I can pass 2 hours OCCT only at 1.362v (so only 1 step down compare to 902).

There's something different in vcore/llc with this latest bios... and this is what I found.

When stress testing, In Hwinfo I have noticed that now (with bios 3203) the VID Value (for all 8 core, under CPU ryzen...) is never higher then the real vcore set in the bios (acts like the SVI2 TFN value).
In the previos bios, it was higher (like 0.025v+) at idle! So something is changed here!

Also I have found that the new 3203 bios has a minor VDDCRCPU vs bios 1201 (same LCC3 and voltage compared).

In the bios: 1.362v LLC3:

--> With bios 1201 my VDDCR under OCCT was MINIMUM 1.352v and MAX 1.482v
--> With bios 3203 my VDDCR under OCCT was MINIMUM 1.341v and MAX 1.472v

Screenshot (last 5 minutes OCCT and idle): you can see the difference I have talked about in VID and VDDCR.

With bios 1201


With bios 3203

image hosting

So there's a difference of 0.01v, that can probably explain why I was stable with bios 1201 at 1.356v and not with the new 3203.

So what do you think about this different?
Can be now safe using LLC4?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Hi lermite, I need your attention about some difference between bios 1201 and the latest 3203...


I don't know exacty where the VIDs and VDI2 TFN voltages come from inside the CPU, but as the VID must be closer to the cores, their voltages should be always lower than the SVI2 TFN.
According to this, I don't understand how you could get higher VIDs with the 1201.

I always use the CPU LLC 5 (and SOC LLC4), to get perfectly still VDI2 TFN voltages, the sames than the ones I set in the bios.
But my overclocking is much lighter than yours because my 1700 runs at 3,85 Ghz with 1,2375 V.
As fearing a voltage peak of 0.07V is legitimate even if I didn't manage to measure it, the maximum safe voltage according to this peak is 1.355 V because that way, the real voltage can never exceed 1,425 V.

But, off course, a 1700 won't die as soon as its voltage goes higher than 1,425V and as your set voltage is only a bit higher than 1,355V, the LLC 5 should be perfectly safe.
And if the level 5 is safe, any lower level is safe as well.

I didn't try to lower my Vcore with each new version of the bios but since the 0810, I could reduce it significantly:
3.9 Ghz: 1.30625 > 1.1875 V
3.85 Ghz: 1.2625 > 1.2375 V

Edit: My own rig working on a x265 encoding and many various stuffs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hlreijnders

Well I finally got the CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 kit somewhat stable @ 3200Mhz 16-18-18-36 1,4V RAM, 1,15V SOC and 60Ohm. The only other timings I put in manually where tFAW: 36, tRRD_S: 6, tRRD_L: 9, tRFC1: 559, tRFC2: 415, tRFC4: 255. I changed the tRC from 54 to 72.

I will need to test longer of course, but at least it passed my magical 14 minute mark in OCCT AVX. Most of the time when I pass that mark I can let that test and others run for hours without errors. @ ZeNch, thanks for the help.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It says 'Auto' in the bios - enabling it, in a very unscientific experiment, got me a tiny bit more performance.....possibly lol


So is disabling of the op cache already in the BIOS? Where in the menus, please?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> So is disabling of the op cache already in the BIOS? Where in the menus, please?


It's in Advanced > AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > Opcache Control


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## thigobr

Well, saw no differences in performance from enabling opcache here so I think AUTO and Enabled is the same for my CPU at least...

I am using a RMAed CPU which has no segault bug so that must make a difference.

Did anyone try to flash older BIOS? Does it work? I flashed 3203 and I want to try 1001 to get P-States working again...


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> It's in Advanced > AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > Opcache Control
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nope, not in mine! Are you running a modded 3203 BIOS? I don't have any of those options showing in AMD CBS. Just the four original options.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Nope, not in mine! Are you running a modded 3203 BIOS? I don't have any of those options showing in AMD CBS. Just the four original options.


You need the mod bios to full access to AMD-CBS.


----------



## Valter84

With the new bios I was finaly able to get 3333mhz stable @ cas 14-14-14-14-36-1T.
Will now start trying 3466mhz...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> With the new bios I was finaly able to get 3333mhz stable @ cas 14-14-14-14-36-1T.
> Will now start trying 3466mhz...


Are you changing any other settings?


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Are you changing any other settings?


Several.
I will post my settings when I get home.

But I am not going to stay with Prime X370 Pro for much longer.
Already bought CH6... waiting to arrive in the next few days.


----------



## Xpander69

with 4 sticks (8GB) of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200, with previous BIOS i had 2800mhz 14-14-14-14-28 @1.39V
Now i got 2800mhz 12-14-14-14-28 @1.4V. Still cant get 3200mhz, no matter what. Even if Reducing to CL16 or even 18 doesnt change anything. Geardown Disabled, 2T enabled.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpander69*
> 
> with 4 sticks (8GB) of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200, with previous BIOS i had 2800mhz 14-14-14-14-28 @1.39V
> Now i got 2800mhz 12-14-14-14-28 @1.4V. Still cant get 3200mhz, no matter what. Even if Reducing to CL16 or even 18 doesnt change anything. Geardown Disabled, 2T enabled.


tcke? try with 8


----------



## tiagogl

I have much worse latency on this new bios using the same timings









New bios:



Old Bios:


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I don't know exacty where the VIDs and VDI2 TFN voltages come from inside the CPU, but as the VID must be closer to the cores, their voltages should be always lower than the SVI2 TFN.
> According to this, I don't understand how you could get higher VIDs with the 1201.
> 
> I always use the CPU LLC 5 (and SOC LLC4), to get perfectly still VDI2 TFN voltages, the sames than the ones I set in the bios.
> But my overclocking is much lighter than yours because my 1700 runs at 3,85 Ghz with 1,2375 V.
> As fearing a voltage peak of 0.07V is legitimate even if I didn't manage to measure it, the maximum safe voltage according to this peak is 1.355 V because that way, the real voltage can never exceed 1,425 V.
> 
> But, off course, a 1700 won't die as soon as its voltage goes higher than 1,425V and as your set voltage is only a bit higher than 1,355V, the LLC 5 should be perfectly safe.
> And if the level 5 is safe, any lower level is safe as well.
> 
> I didn't try to lower my Vcore with each new version of the bios but since the 0810, I could reduce it significantly:
> 3.9 Ghz: 1.30625 > 1.1875 V
> 3.85 Ghz: 1.2625 > 1.2375 V
> 
> Edit: My own rig working on a x265 encoding and many various stuffs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Also in bios 902 I see the VID going higher then SVI2.

But go to bios 3203... I have some updates.

This morning I tested again OCCT for 2 hours at 1.356v LLC3... and Now I passed it!!
I have also changed Global C-States to OFF.

So how I can explain this? Yesterday I have failed OCCT at 1 hour, same 1.356v LLC3; but C-States enabled... And I have launched OCCT in the afternoon, and the PC was up from some hours.

So I have passed the test for the C-states change or because the Computer was shutdown for the night... and in the morning it was more fresh?



P.s. I have not launche HWinfo because I was out home.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Also in bios 902 I see the VID going higher then SVI2.
> 
> But go to bios 3203... I have some updates.
> 
> This morning I tested again OCCT for 2 hours at 1.356v LLC3... and Now I passed it!!
> I have also changed Global C-States to OFF.


The 0902 must have some bug about the VIDs because the voltages from the VRM to the cores are (in HWiNFO):

VDDCR CPU
Vcore measured on the socket with a DMM
CPU Core Voltage (VDI2 TFN)
Core VID
The closer to a core the voltage is measured, the lower it must be when the CPU is loaded.
When the CPU is idle, all these voltages must be pretty close to each other.

That's why a Core VID higher than VDI2 TFN makes no sense and must come from some bug.

About your stability issue, I doubt it comes from "Global C-State Control" because this option has never causes any stability issue on my rig. As enabling save some power by reducing the cores VID according to the one they need to do what they have to, you should try to stabilize your rig with it enabled.

Are you sure you RAM is perfectly stable?
A slightly unstable RAM random and sporadic errors and an error occurring at a critical moment can results to a crash.


----------



## Anty

HWINFO64 author on voltages:
https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Ryzen-CPU-Voltage-explanation
https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-More-about-CPU-Core-Volts-SVI2-TFN-and-Ryzen


----------



## Xpander69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> tcke? try with 8


thanks but still no go.. anything above 2800 just doesnt work. no matter how ****ty the timings are or how much volt i give.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpander69*
> 
> thanks but still no go.. anything above 2800 just doesnt work. no matter how ****ty the timings are or how much volt i give.


WEIRD FOR ME IS TAHT i can get stable 2666 but 3066 can star but cant get stable! i can surt in net and other things 3066 but mem test ir whit errors.


----------



## TheLostSwede

3203 is a go for me, RAM is back at 3200, although I haven't tried to tune anything so far.
https://valid.x86.fr/31ldca

0902 (as I was having problems with 1001 and 1201)


3203


----------



## d875j

New Bios is super unstable old overclocks are not working any more either. What Modded Bios would you recommend that is useful and stable at the same time. I need a fully stable Bios i'm an content creator and this is annoying to crash.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just had problems starting up. Half an hour I was trying to start it up, reset BIOS and tried everything and it wouldn't go past Asus logo. Finally got in and started with BIOS at defaults.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> New Bios is super unstable old overclocks are not working any more either.


I wonder how you manage to get such a result.

The required Vcore by my 1700 was lowered by 0.025V since the bios 0810:


----------



## Xuper

Finally with 3202 Bios , I was able to run at 3200.I just only turn on D.O.C.P.nothing.also Oc CPU to 3950 at 1.375v


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Are you changing any other settings?


All my settings below.


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I wonder how you manage to get such a result.
> 
> The required Vcore by my 1700 was lowered by 0.025V since the bios 0810:


Well it is. I can still use the system but it locks up. Cooling is perfect 50-60's. I dunno how the hell are you guys getting better results i'm regretting every second of this new update..... Need help reverting back or something.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*


The key F12 saves a screen capture on an USB stick. It's way easier, faster and nicer to anybody who has to look at your images than a photo taken with a phone even not right in front the screen.

About your settings, I think you should set:

tWTRS: 4
tRFC2: 433
tRFC4: 267

tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4 are linked:
tRFC2 = tRFC / 1.346
tRFC4 = tRFC2 / 1.625

but the bios does not calculate automatically tRFC2 and tRFC4 so if tRFC is set manually, the other two have to be set as well.

Anyway, a freeze or a black screen is usually caused by the CPU, often because of a too low core voltage.
A blue screen or a program that stops unexpectedly comes more likely from a RAM instability.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*


edit the link =/


----------



## Xuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Finally with 3202 Bios , I was able to run at 3200.I just only turn on D.O.C.P.nothing.also Oc CPU to 3950 at 1.375v


Allright , after BSOD windows "Video internal Scheduler Error" , Mobo failed to boot at 3200.

I first Set load optimal default then flashed to 3203 and Load D.O.C.P 3200 , Then tested with Ramemetestpro ,it was stable.but after BSOD , it won't boot.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> cut


Last update: 27 november 2017

Some screenshot here (OCCT + 1000% Memtest + Prime95 + IBT AVX):

    

*Benchmark*: Cinebench (1827pt) + Aida64

 

Bios Settings:

       

So my problem was the C-States enabled (I don't know why... probably because I'm really at the lowest voltage possibile to be stable?)....
Tomorrow I will try to retest again OCCT but with C-States enabled again.

How much power I will not save with C-States disabled? I have see no big difference in Hwinfo....


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> ...So I can confirm I'm Rock Solid at 4050mhz 1.356v LLC3! ...


No doubt you won the silicone lottery. Lucky you!

I need about 1.45V to reach 4.05 Ghz.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> No doubt you won the silicone lottery. Lucky you!
> 
> I need about 1.45V to reach 4.05 Ghz.












What do you think about my latest 2 questions?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> What do you think about my latest 2 questions?


The powers in HWiNFO are not reliable because those measurements are based on the SVI2 TFN Voltage that does not see the C-States voltage reduction.
This reduction is only visible on the cores VID.

According to the watt-meter at the input of my PSU, my input power during idle is:
- Global C-State Control disabled: 75 W
- Global C-State Control enabled: 61 W
So, enabling this setting saves 14W on my rig.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> No doubt you won the silicone lottery. Lucky you!
> 
> I need about 1.45V to reach 4.05 Ghz.


So consensus is that SVI2 TFN is the voltage that we don't want over 1.425? Does anyone have any idea what the max V we should be happy with on VDDR CPU?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So consensus is that SVI2 TFN is the voltage that we don't want over 1.425? Does anyone have any idea what the max V we should be happy with on VDDR CPU?


The 1.45V my 1700 needs at 4.05 Ghz is just a guess, a prediction from the lower frequencies voltages.
The highest frequency I've tested is 4.025 with 1,42V, and it was only a very quick test, for the pleasure to get 1805 as CB15 score (without Performance Bias).
And the highest frequency whose I tested the stability with Intel Burn Test on 14000 MB is 4.0 Ghz with 1,3875 V.

I always use the CPU LLC 5.
I didn't manage to measure any voltage peak, but somebody else pretends there is one and it can reach +0.07V.
So, to keep my 1700 safe, I usually stay below 1,35V.
I'm even running with a much lower voltage: 1.2375V for 3.85 Ghz, mainly to make the fans more silent during loads, mainly video encoding and [email protected]

I may be wrong but I believe:
- VDDCR CPU has to be ignored. I don't care about it.
- VDI2 TFN is the one to take care to, the one that must never go over 1.425V, and should not go over 1.35V for a safe long term use.
- Cores VID are the ones from the cores themselves, their real voltages but many monitoring tools are unable to read them properly so their values are not reliable.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The 1.45V my 1700 needs at 4.05 Ghz is just a guess, a prediction from the lower frequencies voltages.
> The highest frequency I've tested is 4.025 with 1,42V, and it was only a very quick test, for the pleasure to get 1805 as CB15 score (without Performance Bias).
> And the highest frequency whose I tested the stability with Intel Burn Test on 14000 MB is 4.0 Ghz with 1,3875 V.
> 
> I always use the CPU LLC 5.
> I didn't manage to measure any voltage peak, but somebody else pretends there is one and it can reach +0.07V.
> So, to keep my 1700 safe, I usually stay below 1,35V.
> I'm even running with a much lower voltage: 1.2375V for 3.85 Ghz, mainly to make the fans more silent during loads, mainly video encoding and [email protected]
> 
> I may be wrong but I believe:
> - VDDCR CPU has to be ignored. I don't care about it.
> - VDI2 TFN is the one to take care to, the one that must never go over 1.425V, and should not go over 1.35V for a safe long term use.
> - Cores VID are the ones from the cores themselves, their real voltages but many monitoring tools are unable to read them properly so their values are not reliable.


Thanks Lermite - I feel the same. I might just set it to 1.425 and see how far I can go - i'm sure it would do 4.1. Obviously I don't want to run my machine at maximum attainable OC all day, but once I find it I'll be able to pull back knowing I have good headroom. I left it on auto (mistake!) once when I booted at 40.05x....got into windows, casually loaded HWInfo - looked at VDDCCR CPU and it was over 1.6v! Needless to say I shut down as quick as possible when I realized what was happening.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks Lermite - I feel the same. I might just set it to 1.425 and see how far I can go - i'm sure it would do 4.1. Obviously I don't want to run my machine at maximum attainable OC all day, but once I find it I'll be able to pull back knowing I have good headroom. I left it on auto (mistake!) once when I booted at 40.05x....got into windows, casually loaded HWInfo - looked at VDDCCR CPU and it was over 1.6v! Needless to say I shut down as quick as possible when I realized what was happening.


In fact, when the voltage is set to Auto, it gets a value depending on the CPU frequency, and it's usually higher than the one the CPU need to be stable.
The way to get the default voltage (1,1875 with a 1700 or 1.35 with an X) is to chose an offset and let its value to "Auto" which means +0.

BTW, I beleived that Zenstates worked properly only if the CPU voltage and frequency are set to Auto in the bios, but I was wrong.
In the bios, I set the frequency at 3.75V, with a void (Auto) offset, because my 1700 is stable at 3.75 Ghz with 1.1875V.

In Windows, Zenstates starts automatically and its override the CPU frequency and voltage.
Off course, in that case, only the P0 works, but the benefit is the ability to change the frequency and voltage anytime, without rebooting, and without being stuck at 3.0 Ghz outside Windows.


----------



## crakej

Well with 1.425v set in bios i tried to get 4.1GHz but it can't do it. Backed down to 4.075 and it still didn't work - it lasted a bit longer in CB15 but just froze like before. so I'm running now at 1.381v @ SVI2 TFN which works well, even if VDDCR CPU does peak over 1.5v. I'm right on the edge of my OC which runs comfortably, but when I go for slightly more, i need a ton more volts, it just can't do it.


----------



## weyburn

i was gaming like always,then randomly my game started lagging its ass off, then it crashes. I restart it, seems to be ruinning like normal, i reset it again to check the bios settings, and my monitor won't come on during the bios start up... i tried reseting cmos... still can't get into bios. My computer is lagging at random times now and my ram OC doesn't seem to be running at the right speed either...

idk what could be wrong...

well i took out my GPU and re-installed it and it's working fine now. really weird. Gonna keep a look out incase I have to RMA it...


----------



## TheLostSwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> Allright , after BSOD windows "Video internal Scheduler Error" , Mobo failed to boot at 3200.
> I first Set load optimal default then flashed to 3203 and Load D.O.C.P 3200 , Then tested with Ramemetestpro ,it was stable.but after BSOD , it won't boot.


Had a similar issue playing PUBG which kept crashing and then caused a bluescreen. After that the system was just powering on and off.
Had to go back to 3066


----------



## figarro

I've been meaning to ask: is there an editor for the CMO configuration BIOS files I could use do tweak some settings for a modded bios without actually flashing that modded bios to my motherboard?
Since people are saying you can load configs from a modded bios to a normal one I think what I'm asking might be also working.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> All my settings below.


Interesting, running 3333 stable, very good, I will most probably try your settings.









Have you compared benchmarks running 3333 with your current setup to 3200 using better/tighter manual timings?

Maybe comparing to the Stilt's *fast* 3200 settings?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Here we go my friend!
> 
> In the afternoon I have passed 6 hours prime95 custom/blend 14Gb ram!! And the pc was up from 1 hour (and this morning I have done 2 hours OCCT).
> So I can confirm I'm Rock Solid at 4050mhz 1.356v LLC3! With the new 3203 Bios!
> 
> Some screenshot here (OCCT + 1000% Memtest + Prime95):
> 
> 
> https://pastebin.com/erYwZsBE
> 
> *Benchmark*: Cinebench (1820pt) + Aida64
> 
> 
> 
> So my problem was the C-States enabled (I don't know why... probably because I'm really at the lowest voltage possibile to be stable?)....
> Tomorrow I will try to retest again OCCT but with C-States enabled again.
> 
> How much power I will not save with C-States disabled? I have see no big difference in Hwinfo....


Wow, *really* good performance and *very cool* running 3333 with good timings. Hmmm, maybe best _verified result_ I've seen on this board so far, not sure.

Please share some other BIOS settings like ProcODT, DRAM voltage, SoC voltage, phase control settings, LLC settings for both CPU and SoC, Gear Down Mode, Power Down Mode and other secrets, please share. 

I want to try your settings too, starting with RAM, but your current CPU OC clockings are very interesting too. 

You are running bios 3203 official, right (not a modded)?

(I have the 1600X which may be a different story though, not exactly the same ram either but I do have Samsung b-die which almost is a must have for really good performance.)


----------



## Valter84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Interesting, running 3333 stable, very good, I will most probably try your settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you compared benchmarks running 3333 with your current setup to 3200 using better/tighter manual timings?
> 
> Maybe comparing to the Stilt's *fast* 3200 settings?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558


Hello, Yes I have, the results are better with 3333 but nothing huge.
What I saw like other is that the latency`s with the latest bios are worst.

I have canceled my ch6 order. I was going to to buy it @ 174€ but I couldn`t justify the bought, I would have to sell my prime probably @ 125€, so it would have been +50€ diference. I am going to save that money.

So, I will stay here trying new bios.

Regards.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> Hello, Yes I have, the results are better with 3333 but nothing huge.
> What I saw like other is that the latency`s with the latest bios are worst.
> 
> I have canceled my ch6 order. I was going to to buy it @ 174€ but I couldn`t justify the bought, I would have to sell my prime probably @ 125€, so it would have been +50€ diference. I am going to save that money.
> 
> So, I will stay here trying new bios.
> 
> Regards.


This is a really interesting post too with some impressive results for running 3333 together with CPU OC, you should try some of his settings.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/5990#post_26459553

and

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/6010#post_26460409


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Wow, *really* good performance and *very cool* running 3333 with good timings. Hmmm, maybe best _verified result_ I've seen on this board so far, not sure.
> 
> Please share some other BIOS settings like ProcODT, DRAM voltage, SoC voltage, phase control settings, LLC settings for both CPU and SoC, Gear Down Mode, Power Down Mode and other secrets, please share.
> 
> I want to try your settings too, starting with RAM, but your current CPU OC clockings are very interesting too.
> 
> You are running bios 3203 official, right (not a modded)?
> 
> (I have the 1600X which may be a different story though, not exactly the same ram either but I do have Samsung b-die which almost is a must have for really good performance.)


Here you go:

       

I reached my maximum oc for daily.
My goal was to use LLC3 and stay around 1.35v max (the max safe value reccomended from AMD).

Now from this point, I hope for new bios in the future to get higher perfomance with ram... But as of now I'm really satisfied!


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> I reached my maximum oc for daily.
> My goal was to use LLC3 and stay around 1.35v max (the max safe value reccomended from AMD).
> 
> Now from this point, I hope for new bios in the future to get higher perfomance with ram... But as of now I'm really satisfied!


Fantastic, thank you, really appreciate it. 

I will probably not be able to achieve same stability as you using your settings (because of other cpu, ram and variances in silicon lottery) but it will be fun trying and maybe it will help me.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Fantastic, thank you, really appreciate it.
> 
> I will probably not be able to achieve same stability as you using your settings (because of other cpu, ram and variances in silicon lottery) but it will be fun trying and maybe it will help me.


May luck be with you!


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> May luck be with you!


1.36 dram and SoC 1.000 is impressive for stable RAM with your good/tight timings running 3333MHz.


----------



## MishelLngelo

3203 is just not working out for me. Have to restart with turning off power 4 - 5 times to boot up to Asus screen. seems that something is wrong with recognizing drives. Once it boots up to OS (W10, W7 and Mint) drives get real slow with some programs although benchmark shows they run at normal speeds.
Is there a way to go back to 0902 BIOS ??? EZ Update doesn't recognize it (and other ones) as valid bios. I have reflashed 3203 twice already reset it and set factory defaults and it's still making problems.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> I've been meaning to ask: is there an editor for the CMO configuration BIOS files I could use do tweak some settings for a modded bios without actually flashing that modded bios to my motherboard?
> Since people are saying you can load configs from a modded bios to a normal one I think what I'm asking might be also working.


in this post reous upload some profiles to Bios 1201:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1633955/bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-0902-1-1001m-profile-mods

you can change hidden settings with CMO profile (but not show this settings).
The most usefull hidden settings are:
Spread Spectrum
BGS/BGSA
HPET
P-States

ps: The CMO file not need editor, this file is created with the BiOS when you save/export your "overclocking profile" (in this case is profile of Modded Bios)


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> I reached my maximum oc for daily.
> My goal was to use LLC3 and stay around 1.35v max (the max safe value reccomended from AMD).
> 
> Now from this point, I hope for new bios in the future to get higher perfomance with ram... But as of now I'm really satisfied!


Promising - but I can't get these timing stable. Trying slower timings with correct (584) tRFC1/2/4 for my ram - almost completed a run of IBT which the faster timings couldn't do - not even 1 iteration. Now I get to 9!

Am going to try and tighten these timings and see if I can improve anything. I note you have VDDP Standby voltage at 0.97500 - I've never played with this before but it seems to be helping! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MishelLngelo

What about going to earlier BIOS, does anybody know the way or if it's at all possible ????


----------



## tiagogl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> What about going to earlier BIOS, does anybody know the way or if it's at all possible ????


I have same concern. I would like know if possible go to previous bios using AFUDOS.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiagogl*
> 
> I have same concern. I would like know if possible go to previous bios using AFUDOS.


I'm almost sure it's possible with AFUDOS, like with a modded bios.


----------



## komodikkio

Agree, the question it's: that's possible via a normal ez-flash?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I'm almost sure it's possible with AFUDOS, like with a modded bios.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Agree, the question it's: that's possible via a normal ez-flash?


I have not tried myself but several guys who tried it failed. They got a message such "Invalid file", confirming that downgrading from the 3203 with EZ Flash is impossible.

Fortunately, flashing a bios with AFUDOS is as safe as with EZ Flash if the instructions are applied carefully.


----------



## MishelLngelo

EZ-Flash does not recognize any earlier BIOS have tried them all.
Which exact AFUDOS and can it be done thru USB ?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> you can change hidden settings with CMO profile (but not show this settings).
> The most usefull hidden settings are:
> Spread Spectrum
> BGS/BGSA
> *HPET*
> P-States


Does HPET really have any effect? I thought it is managed through windows?


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> I reached my maximum oc for daily.
> My goal was to use LLC3 and stay around 1.35v max (the max safe value reccomended from AMD).
> 
> Now from this point, I hope for new bios in the future to get higher perfomance with ram... But as of now I'm really satisfied!


Did a first quick test both for RAM and CPU with my 1600X during my lunchbreak ;-) I had to lower OC to 3.9, otherwise not stable when using same voltage and settings as you. (I have noticed before that 3.9 is easy to get stable for me but higher require some tweaking.)

Never got 3333MHz stable running hci memtest though, but it's likely I can achieve if it loosening my timings or some other tweakings (if I have the time, it's a bit tiring and frustrating). The Aida benchmarks using 3333 were very good though with approximately 67ns latency.

I'm pretty sure I will achieve better stability running 3333 if using 14-15-15-15 for the first four values instead of 14-14-14-14.

The Stilt makes a difference on Samsung b-die kits HQ & UHQ and maybe mine is just HQ?
HQ = e.g. 3000C14, 3200C15, 3600C16, 3600C17 rated B-die kits
UHQ = e.g. 3200C14, 3600C15 rated B-die kits
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558

I have Corsair Vengeance LPX Red 16GB (2x8GB) CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R


----------



## makatech

Guys, I'm totally confused about the balance between SoC and DRAM voltage. If anyone is able to explain this I would be grateful.

My experience so far for running 3200MHz stable:

If running low SoC (1.0 or slightly higher) I need higher DRAM voltage. If running high SoC I can lower DRAM voltage.

Right now running SoC 1.0375 and DRAM 1.38 (slightly lower SoC is probably possible).

If running higher SoC I can use much lower DRAM.

Remember once running 3200 stable with DRAM 1.35V och SoC 1.11875

I have no single idea what kind of balance to aim for here, if it's better with low SoC - high DRAM or higher SoC - lower DRAM voltage??


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Does HPET really have any effect? I thought it is managed through windows?


if you install several O.S. this allow you to no change this in each installation of O.S.

If you disable it in windows and you only have one installation this setting is useless IMO.

But HPET should be disable in "default".


----------



## Acidstorm

Well, after a few days of messing with BIOS 1201 installed, I still couldn't get 4.0 stable. I probably could have if I went higher than 1.45v or higher than LLC 3, but for me that's just too much voltage and not enough gain in performance. Bad trade-off compared to 3.9 with 1.381v. I'm kinda confused though, because it booted fine, even with 1.425v, even ran Cinebench R15 fine several times. Where it lost stability was doing IBT. It would not pass IBT at all. Not a single black screen or BSOD, mind you, just errors... which I always encountered when I was OCing the RAM and didn't have it quite stable.

I even bumped SoC to 1.15v, and my RAM to 1.25v just to make sure it wasn't either of them causing the instability. About the only thing I didn't try was just booting the RAM at 2133 speeds, as I kept the DOCP settings of 2400 with 1.2v.

I'm used to an OC just being unstable with EVERYTHING, not just a few choice apps. My Phenom II 965 would just BSOD if it wasn't stable. Ryzen is definitely a tricky beast. So, now I'm gonna see if I can't get my RAM higher than 2933 with 1201. I have the Hynix M-die memory so even when I got 2933 stable I was pretty happy. If I manage 3066 that would be sweet, but I'm doubtful.


----------



## qwea0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjoot*
> 
> You cannot test the CPU with any other mobo? It is possible to receive multiple defective units but the chances are extremely low with the third board. Usually faulty boards don't even turn on that far so it most likely is the CPU then. Those same boot problems can also occur when the power cables aren't connected properly. The B-dies should work out of the box no matter what so at least it clears some things out. I hope you get it sorted out.


Got a second 1700x to test with my 3 PRIME Pros. First CPU with 1st mobo started up but no POST beeps or display. It wouldn't even get ASUS Aura lights to turn on with the 2nd and 3rd mobos.

This second CPU gets the lights to turn on for all 3 of my mobos but does not turn on on any, not even the 1st mobo that turned on with the 1st CPU. I'm so confused by the difference in behavior between the different CPUs and mobos..

I'm starting to feel like it could be my PSU (Seasonic FOCUS Plus 650W) that's defective..


----------



## tytako

I got very stable with my r5 1600 running at 3.9ghz at 1.1875v with ram at 2933mhz (DOCP setting). It is worth it to push to 4ghz and/or higher ram frequency or I don't bother but stick with such low voltage?


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tytako*
> 
> I got very stable with my r5 1600 running at 3.9ghz at 1.1875v with ram at 2933mhz (DOCP setting). It is worth it to push to 4ghz and/or higher ram frequency or I don't bother but stick with such low voltage?


1.1875v sounds ridiculous. On auto mine is set to 1.23v. Are you sure it's the core voltage you are reading? If you really were getting that clock at that voltage, 4.0 would easy to get. I'm pretty skeptical though.


----------



## tytako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidstorm*
> 
> 1.1875v sounds ridiculous. On auto mine is set to 1.23v. Are you sure it's the core voltage you are reading? If you really were getting that clock at that voltage, 4.0 would easy to get. I'm pretty skeptical though.


I just set it in the bios with 1.1875v, run prime95 for 15 hrs+ and no error so far

But immediate get error message if I try to set 4ghz running at 1.2v


----------



## tytako

Btw, I am running the 1002 bios. Not sure worth it to update to 3203? And not sure whether it is worth it to push to 4ghz+


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tytako*
> 
> I just set it in the bios with 1.1875v, run prime95 for 15 hrs+ and no error so far
> 
> But immediate get error message if I try to set 4ghz running at 1.2v


Well, 1.2 is below the stock voltage of an R5 1600. AMD recommends 1.35v for overclocking, but if you are actually that low on voltage, I'd like to see a screen cap of the BIOS, it just doesn't sound right. I'd try setting 1.25 then 1.3v for 4.0... once you go for 4.0 you hit a voltage wall and the required voltage goes up like crazy. It's all CPU dependent on what voltage your CPU will like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tytako*
> 
> Btw, I am running the 1002 bios. Not sure worth it to update to 3203? And not sure whether it is worth it to push to 4ghz+


I'm running BIOS 1201, and I think it's worse than 0812 that I was using. My stable RAM OC was 2933, but having trouble running those clocks and timings with the same settings I used before. I'm guessing you meant BIOS 1001?

BIOS 3203 has the AGESA update for the Raven Ridge CPUs, but not sure if anything was added for Ryzen chips.I went with the 1201 to see if anything would be more stable, and so far it looks to be worse than 0812 that I had installed. At least for my RAM OC anyways. CPU OC seemed to be almost stable at 4Ghz, but wouldn't pass IBT, even with 1.45v so I called it quits. Just not worth pushing that much voltage for 100mhz.


----------



## Pablogamer

Hello.

Somebody with this mobo and KFA2 HOF memory (3600MHz or 4000Mhz 8gbx2) ¿results? ¿can overclock above 3200mhz?


----------



## tytako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidstorm*
> 
> Well, 1.2 is below the stock voltage of an R5 1600. AMD recommends 1.35v for overclocking, but if you are actually that low on voltage, I'd like to see a screen cap of the BIOS, it just doesn't sound right. I'd try setting 1.25 then 1.3v for 4.0... once you go for 4.0 you hit a voltage wall and the required voltage goes up like crazy. It's all CPU dependent on what voltage your CPU will like.
> I'm running BIOS 1201, and I think it's worse than 0812 that I was using. My stable RAM OC was 2933, but having trouble running those clocks and timings with the same settings I used before. I'm guessing you meant BIOS 1001?
> 
> BIOS 3203 has the AGESA update for the Raven Ridge CPUs, but not sure if anything was added for Ryzen chips.I went with the 1201 to see if anything would be more stable, and so far it looks to be worse than 0812 that I had installed. At least for my RAM OC anyways. CPU OC seemed to be almost stable at 4Ghz, but wouldn't pass IBT, even with 1.45v so I called it quits. Just not worth pushing that much voltage for 100mhz.


Will share screen cap later. Basically just set the core voltage to 1.1875v, CPU core ratio to 39 and ram in DOCP


----------



## makatech

I'm not sure but I suspect some people (beginners) still are confused or simply unaware of how getting full performance from your RAM? (Which is important for Ryzen systems *if* aiming for the best system performance.)

We have three main choices:

1. Not using DOCP, bios setting default RAM speed, usually 2133 but maybe it varies.
2. Using a DOCP profile for a certain memory speed without further tweaking the memory timings/settings manually.
3. Using a DOCP profile but also manually configuring timings and some other memory settings as well.

My comment, nr 3 is what you want to do if looking for performance, sometimes the difference in general system peformance will be substantial.

There are guidelines both for you with Samsung b-die and Hynix sticks created by the user @The Stilt

Samsung b-die
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558

Hynix
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24130#post_26242714

It may not work automatically (The Stilt is using the Crosshair board) but is a good starting point, we should be able to give some hints here too.

Also worth mentioning (which probably you already know) is that Samsung b-die sticks are superior to Hynix for being able to run with higher memory speeds together with lower/tighter timings on Ryzen systems, it's a big difference.

For testing memory stability HCI Memtest is good, you should be able to google some info about how using it. I would say that testing memory stability is a must.

Is it worth it, I guess it depends on you and your requirements?

A couple of links here:

If you prefer watching a movie? ;-)





This is in Swedish but google translate is your friend and the graphs are pretty obvious.
https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17022467

https://www.sweclockers.com/forum/post/17024530

(He is comparing three different settings: *1:* 2666MHz using automatic timings (no DOCP/XMP). *2:* 3333MHz (3333H) which is XMP profile without tweaking timings and *3:* 3333MHz (3333L) which is XMP but also manually configuring/tweaking timings).

My comment:
Of course comparing to lower than 2666 would have made the difference much larger. ;-)

3333 may be difficult (a challenge) to achieve on our board stable but some people here have been able to do it and may have some advice. 3200 with good tight manual timings are definately good enough and _much easier_ to achieve. (Also 3333 is most probably impossible if having Hynix sticks)

How to identify your RAM (Samsung b-die or Hynix):
@bardacuda explaining here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/6040#post_26462191

*Warning*: Memory tweaking can be extremely time confusing and really frustrating, good luck. ;-)


----------



## tytako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I'm not sure but I suspect some people (beginners) still are confused or simply unaware of how getting full performance from your RAM (which is important for Ryzen systems)?
> 
> We have three main choices:
> 
> 1. Not using DOCP, bois setting default RAM speed, usually 2133.
> 2. Using a DOCP profile for a certain memory speed without further tweaking the memory timings/settings manually.
> 3. Using a DOCP profile but also manually configuring timings and some other memory settings as well.
> 
> My comment, nr 3 is what you wanna do if looking for performance, sometimes the difference in general system peformance will be substantial.
> 
> There are guidelines both for you with Samsung b-die and Hynix sticks created by the user @The Stilt
> 
> Samsung b-die
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558
> 
> Hynix
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24130#post_26242714
> 
> It may not work automatically but is a good starting point, we should be able to give some hints here too.


Thanks for your info! Just want to know how to check whether my ram is Samsung or hynix? Mine is corsair vengeance led 3000mhz 8gbx2 kit


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tytako*
> 
> Thanks for your info! Just want to know how to check whether my ram is Samsung or hynix? Mine is corsair vengeance led 3000mhz 8gbx2 kit


Please give us the full product name and I'm sure somebody will be able to assist you, I'm at work now and will probably not be able to post more today. ;-)

Found a thread here but not sure if it is your RAM?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/61v2wo/corsair_vengeance_lpx_16gb_2x8gb_ddr4_dram/%5B/URL


----------



## bardacuda

Get Thaiphoon Burner.

http://softnology.biz/files.html

Click the "EEPROM" menu, then "Read SPD on SMBus ...". You'll see your RAM IC under "Part Number".

K4A*8*G085W*B* = Samsung single rank B-die
K4A*4*G085W*D*/*E* = Samsung dual rank D- or E-die
H5AN*8*G8N*AFR*/*MFR* = Hynix single rank A- or M-die
H5AN*4*G8N*AFR*/*MFR* = Hynix dual rank A- or M-die


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablogamer*
> 
> Somebody with this mobo and KFA2 HOF memory (3600MHz or 4000Mhz 8gbx2) ¿results? ¿can overclock above 3200mhz?


I have the HOF 3600 C17, a 1700 with pretty weak IMCs and the modded bios 3203.

The RAM is stable at 3200 with these settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 17-18-18-38-1.35V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [150]
> DID [8]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [None]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [0.95000]
DRAM Voltage [1.37000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.95000]
CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.69000]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.95000]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 5]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Manual]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 4]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Manual]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
Target TDP [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
tCAS [14]
tRDCRD [14]
tRDCWR [14]
tRP [14]
tRAS [28]
MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
DQS drive strength [Auto]
tRC [42]
tRRDS [5]
tRRDL [9]
tFAW [30]
tWTRS [4]
tWTRL [12]
tWR [10]
tRCPAGE [Auto]
tRDRDSCL [2]
tWRWRSCL [2]
tRFC [256]
tRFC2 [190]
tRFC4 [117]
tCLW [14]
tRTP [8]
tRDWR [6]
tWRRD [2]
tWRWRSC [1]
tWRWRSD [6]
tWRWRDD [6]
tRDRDSC [1]
tRDRDSD [4]
tRDRDDD [4]
tCKE [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Command Rate [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/6]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
CPB Mode [Disabled]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
CLDO_VDDP Voltage [750]





Don't rely on the CPU frequency and voltage: they are set in Windows with ZenStates.

I only began to fight to stabilize the RAM at 3333 with the bios 3203 yesterday.
I didn't succeed yet but the best result I got until now is with these settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


[2017/11/22 09:41:11]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 17-18-18-38-1.35V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [150]
> DID [8]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [None]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [0.95000]
DRAM Voltage [1.37000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.80000]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.69000]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.95000]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 5]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Manual]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 4]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Manual]
Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
Target TDP [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
tCAS [14]
tRDCRD [14]
tRDCWR [14]
tRP [14]
tRAS [30]
MEMCLK drive strength [20 ohms]
DQS drive strength [53.3 ohms]
tRC [44]
tRRDS [6]
tRRDL [9]
tFAW [36]
tWTRS [4]
tWTRL [12]
tWR [12]
tRCPAGE [Auto]
tRDRDSCL [2]
tWRWRSCL [2]
tRFC [267]
tRFC2 [198]
tRFC4 [122]
tCLW [14]
tRTP [8]
tRDWR [7]
tWRRD [3]
tWRWRSC [1]
tWRWRSD [7]
tWRWRDD [7]
tRDRDSC [1]
tRDRDSD [5]
tRDRDDD [5]
tCKE [9]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Command Rate [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/6]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
CPB Mode [Disabled]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
CLDO_VDDP Voltage [750]





I yet have to find the right values for:
- MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
- MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
- MemCkeSetup [Auto]

MemAddrCmdSetup seems to require a high value, about 60.

If anyone find the right value of these three settings, please let me know.

I found out that my rig works better with low voltages, especially:
- CPU PLL: 1.8 (even 1.82 worsen the stability)
- SOC: 0.95 (1.1V is way worse and 1V is not better)

I'm still fighting to get stable at 3333 and I wonder if I'll reach this purpose one day but I'm not desperate yet


----------



## Pablogamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I have the HOF 3600 C17, a 1700 with pretty weak IMCs and the modded bios 3203.
> 
> The RAM is stable at 3200 with these settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 17-18-18-38-1.35V]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [150]
> > DID [8]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> Performance Bias [None]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [Auto]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [0.95000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.37000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.95000]
> CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.69000]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.95000]
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 5]
> VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
> VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Manual]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 4]
> VDDCR SOC Current Capability [130%]
> VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
> VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Manual]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> tCAS [14]
> tRDCRD [14]
> tRDCWR [14]
> tRP [14]
> tRAS [28]
> MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
> DQS drive strength [Auto]
> tRC [42]
> tRRDS [5]
> tRRDL [9]
> tFAW [30]
> tWTRS [4]
> tWTRL [12]
> tWR [10]
> tRCPAGE [Auto]
> tRDRDSCL [2]
> tWRWRSCL [2]
> tRFC [256]
> tRFC2 [190]
> tRFC4 [117]
> tCLW [14]
> tRTP [8]
> tRDWR [6]
> tWRRD [2]
> tWRWRSC [1]
> tWRWRSD [6]
> tWRWRDD [6]
> tRDRDSC [1]
> tRDRDSD [4]
> tRDRDDD [4]
> tCKE [1]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Command Rate [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/6]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> Pending operation [None]
> Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
> TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
> Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> CPB Mode [Disabled]
> Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
> CLDO_VDDP Voltage [750]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't rely on the CPU frequency and voltage: they are set in Windows with ZenStates.
> 
> I only began to fight to stabilize the RAM at 3333 with the bios 3203 yesterday.
> I didn't succeed yet but the best result I got until now is with these settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [2017/11/22 09:41:11]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 17-18-18-38-1.35V]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [150]
> > DID [8]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> Performance Bias [None]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [Auto]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [0.95000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.37000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.90000]
> CPU PLL Voltage [1.80000]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.69000]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.95000]
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 5]
> VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
> VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Manual]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 4]
> VDDCR SOC Current Capability [130%]
> VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
> VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Manual]
> Manual Adjustment [Ultra Fast]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> tCAS [14]
> tRDCRD [14]
> tRDCWR [14]
> tRP [14]
> tRAS [30]
> MEMCLK drive strength [20 ohms]
> DQS drive strength [53.3 ohms]
> tRC [44]
> tRRDS [6]
> tRRDL [9]
> tFAW [36]
> tWTRS [4]
> tWTRL [12]
> tWR [12]
> tRCPAGE [Auto]
> tRDRDSCL [2]
> tWRWRSCL [2]
> tRFC [267]
> tRFC2 [198]
> tRFC4 [122]
> tCLW [14]
> tRTP [8]
> tRDWR [7]
> tWRRD [3]
> tWRWRSC [1]
> tWRWRSD [7]
> tWRWRDD [7]
> tRDRDSC [1]
> tRDRDSD [5]
> tRDRDDD [5]
> tCKE [9]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Command Rate [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/6]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> Pending operation [None]
> Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
> TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
> Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> CPB Mode [Disabled]
> Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
> CLDO_VDDP Voltage [750]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I yet have to find the right values for:
> - MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> - MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> - MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> 
> MemAddrCmdSetup seems to require a high value, about 60.
> 
> If anyone find the right value of these three settings, please let me know.
> 
> I found out that my rig works better with low voltages, especially:
> - CPU PLL: 1.8 (even 1.82 worsen the stability)
> - SOC: 0.95 (1.1V is way worse and 1V is not better)
> 
> I'm still fighting to get stable at 3333 and I wonder if I'll reach this purpose one day but I'm not desperate yet


Thanks you, very useful information. I want to go 3200 cl14 as you.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> ---- cut
> 
> I yet have to find the right values for:
> - MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> - MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> - MemCkeSetup [Auto]


Another great and useful post, thank you.

I have read the following recommendations on the Swedish forum (sweclockers.com) from one of the best posters/users but not sure if this is 100% or speculation. I guess it always depend on CPU, RAM, motherboard and the silicon lottery.

ClkDrvbStren: 40.0 Ohm
AddrCmdDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
CsOdtDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
CkeDrvStren: 60.0 Ohm

Regarding going for 3333 I guess it's best starting with more loose timings and then go tighter?

I believe I got 3333 stable myself about 5-6 weeks ago using the four settings above and the first five memory timings set to 14,15,15,15,30 and everything else to auto (thus poor timings). When I tried to lower some timings I got problems and ran out of energy, went back to my 3200 setup. ;-)

Believe I had
SoC 1.13125
DRAM 1.40
procODT 60
extreme phase på SoC och CPU

but this was before realized I could run lower SoC settings in general. For my current stable 3200 setup I use SoC 1.04 (1.04xx don't remember exactly) and DRAM 1.38


----------



## druni

Upgraded from 0812 to 3203, half of the time I get a black screen after asus logo and have to reboot to get into windows...

Anyone with same issue?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> I have read the following recommendations on the Swedish forum (sweclockers.com) from one of the best posters/users but not sure if this is 100% or speculation. I guess it always depend on CPU, RAM, motherboard and the silicon lottery.
> 
> ClkDrvbStren: 40.0 Ohm
> AddrCmdDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
> CsOdtDrvStren: 40.0 Ohm
> CkeDrvStren: 60.0 Ohm


I guess these settings mainly depend on the silicon lottery.
In that case, the right values may vary largely from a rig to another.

On mine, I tried:
40 - 40 - 40 - 60
20 - 20 - 40 - 60
30 - 30 - 40 - 60
24 - 24 - 24 - 24

Unexpectedly, the last values are the ones that make my RAM the less unstable at 3333.

I'm almost sure I found the best values to these settings.
The ones I'm still searching are
- MemAddrCmdSetup
- MemCsOdtSetup
- MemCkeSetup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Regarding going for 3333 I guess it's best starting with more loose timings and then go tighter?


The same way a higher voltage can worsen the stability, a loosened timings can worsen it too.
At least, the stability of my RAM at 3333 was never improved with loosened timings such these:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


tCAS [16]
tRDCRD [16]
tRDCWR [16]
tRP [16]
tRAS [32]
tRC [51]
tRRDS [7]
tRRDL [9]
tFAW [42]
tWTRS [4]
tWTRL [12]
tWR [12]
tRCPAGE [Auto]
tRDRDSCL [4]
tWRWRSCL [4]
tRFC [433]
tRFC2 [322]
tRFC4 [198]
tCLW [16]
tRTP [8]
tRDWR [7]
tWRRD [3]
tWRWRSC [1]
tWRWRSD [7]
tWRWRDD [7]
tRDRDSC [1]
tRDRDSD [5]
tRDRDDD [5]
tCKE [9]


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> Upgraded from 0812 to 3203, half of the time I get a black screen after asus logo and have to reboot to get into windows...
> 
> Anyone with same issue?


Yes, a lot of that, almost every time I have to restart several times going from cold start with power on PSU turned off. Than it starts up "Press F1" and than it goes in without problems although Widows start to behave strange, some programs take few minutes to open although storage system shows fine benchmark results. If by some chance it starts up at first try, windows behave as they should. W10, W7 and Linux mint, all behave same way.
What's even worse, can't go to previous BIOS.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yes, a lot of that, almost every time I have to restart several times going from cold start with power on PSU turned off. Than it starts up "Press F1" and than it goes in without problems although Widows start to behave strange, some programs take few minutes to open although storage system shows fine benchmark results. If by some chance it starts up at first try, windows behave as they should. W10, W7 and Linux mint, all behave same way.
> *What's even worse, can't go to previous BIOS*.


What, there has to be a way around this? You should write some really angry/upset emails to Asus support about this or maybe explain the mess for the place selling you the board first time. If using the latest official bios from Asus makes you board disfunction then something is wrong. Are you running default settings on everything right now?

When Asus is not doing things right then they will risk loosing customers, simple as that.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yes, a lot of that, almost every time I have to restart several times going from cold start with power on PSU turned off. Than it starts up "Press F1" and than it goes in without problems although Widows start to behave strange, some programs take few minutes to open although storage system shows fine benchmark results. If by some chance it starts up at first try, windows behave as they should. W10, W7 and Linux mint, all behave same way.
> What's even worse, can't go to previous BIOS.


Alright, thanks for answer.

Guess we will have to wait for a new version.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Default settings or full blown OC, same thing. Reset CMOS many times, F5, or careful settings, results are same. Re-flashed BIOS (downloaded from Asus site) nothing special. Apparently Afudos can get me back to older BIOS but haven't been able to do it.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess these settings mainly depend on the silicon lottery.
> In that case, the right values may vary largely from a rig to another.
> 
> On mine, I tried:
> 40 - 40 - 40 - 60
> 20 - 20 - 40 - 60
> 30 - 30 - 40 - 60
> 24 - 24 - 24 - 24
> 
> Unexpectedly, the last values are the ones that make my RAM the less unstable at 3333.
> 
> I'm almost sure I found the best values to these settings.
> 
> 
> The ones I'm still searching are
> - MemAddrCmdSetup
> - MemCsOdtSetup
> - MemCkeSetup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The same way a higher voltage can worsen the stability, a loosened timings can worsen it too.
> At least, the stability of my RAM at 3333 was never improved with loosened timings such these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tCAS [16]
> tRDCRD [16]
> tRDCWR [16]
> tRP [16]
> tRAS [32]
> tRC [51]
> tRRDS [7]
> tRRDL [9]
> tFAW [42]
> tWTRS [4]
> tWTRL [12]
> tWR [12]
> tRCPAGE [Auto]
> tRDRDSCL [4]
> tWRWRSCL [4]
> tRFC [433]
> tRFC2 [322]
> tRFC4 [198]
> tCLW [16]
> tRTP [8]
> tRDWR [7]
> tWRRD [3]
> tWRWRSC [1]
> tWRWRSD [7]
> tWRWRDD [7]
> tRDRDSC [1]
> tRDRDSD [5]
> tRDRDDD [5]
> tCKE [9]


The answer could be here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25980#post_26296586 try and see if it works for you.


----------



## garretsw

Hey guys! It's been a while since I have posted here but I have just encountered some issues and thought I would ask you guys for advice

I have my CPU and ram overclocked and I thoroughly stress tested them about 3 months ago with prime 95 and memtest. I haven't had any problems until today. I just booted my computer after it was shut off for the night and it CRASHED within a minute. Basically just a Critical process died error. My question is should I worry about this or is this just one of those notorious cold boot issues. I haven't ever had it crash otherwise. I sure hope my processor isn't degrading already.


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Hey guys! It's been a while since I have posted here but I have just encountered some issues and thought I would ask you guys for advice
> 
> I have my CPU and ram overclocked and I thoroughly stress tested them about 3 months ago with prime 95 and memtest. I haven't had any problems until today. I just booted my computer after it was shut off for the night and it CRASHED within a minute. Basically just a Critical process died error. My question is should I worry about this or is this just one of those notorious cold boot issues. I haven't ever had it crash otherwise. I sure hope my processor isn't degrading already.


It would be more helpful if you posted what CPU, RAM (stock and OC speeds) and what voltages you are using, etc.. to help with an answer. Did you update your BIOS? I updated mine to 1201 and my OC isn't as stable as it was running 0812 BIOS so far. So more information is needed to help.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidstorm*
> 
> It would be more helpful if you posted what CPU, RAM (stock and OC speeds) and what voltages you are using, etc.. to help with an answer. Did you update your BIOS? I updated mine to 1201 and my OC isn't as stable as it was running 0812 BIOS so far. So more information is needed to help.


3.85 ghz 1.36v llc3 on cpu. 3066 mhz 1.35v ram b-die. I stability tested these parts a few months ago with about 12 hours of different prime95 runs and I also did over 1000 percent on hci memtest. They were rock solid stable until that random crash I had after booting this morning. I am still on the 0812 bios


----------



## crakej

Guys

Experience has taught me that when you install a new bios, especially one that is a major update - like AGESA 1.x for example - you need to start your OC from scratch. This way you will find limitiations or improvements as you go. Yes, tedious and slow, but worth it. I've gone from 4.0 OC up to 4.05 on the last updates at the same voltages and with other subtle changes. This is how I found improvements in memory OC.

By all means, use what you've learned to do this a bit quicker, but take the time to find your (new?) maximums and minimums. You can't just plug your OC numbers in from 0810 and expect them to work the same, there have been too many changes.

Please try and fill out your rig/s on your profile then share them in your profile signature - just scroll a bit down your profile to find these things, or put your rig details in your signature as it saves lots of everyone's time!


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I have the HOF 3600 C17, a 1700 with pretty weak IMCs and the modded bios 3203.
> 
> The RAM is stable at 3200 with these settings:


Do you have any recommendations for tweaking my current 3200 setup?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for tweaking my current 3200 setup?


I would probably not even boot with your timings but if you're stable with them, you can try:

tWTRS: 3
tWRRD: 1
tWRWRSD: 5
tWRWRDD: 5
tRDRDSD: 3
tRDRDDD: 3
tCKE: 1

If you're still stable at this point, save your settings (because the next boot attempt could fail) then try:

tCWL: 12


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Guys
> 
> Experience has taught me that when you install a new bios, especially one that is a major update - like AGESA 1.x for example - you need to start your OC from scratch. This way you will find limitiations or improvements as you go. Yes, tedious and slow, but worth it. I've gone from 4.0 OC up to 4.05 on the last updates at the same voltages and with other subtle changes. This is how I found improvements in memory OC.
> 
> By all means, use what you've learned to do this a bit quicker, but take the time to find your (new?) maximums and minimums. You can't just plug your OC numbers in from 0810 and expect them to work the same, there have been too many changes.
> 
> Please try and fill out your rig/s on your profile then share them in your profile signature - just scroll a bit down your profile to find these things, or put your rig details in your signature as it saves lots of everyone's time!


That is the thing I haven't changed my bios for months since I established my overclock. I have had no problems until today when I experienced a blue screen after booting up this morning. My computer was off all night when this happened. I have never had a "cold boot" issue before and I was just wondering if this is consistent with a "cold boot" issue or something more. I know my overclock was stable I am just wondering if this is something more than a "cold boot" issue like hardware degradation. Since I rebooted hours ago I have had no problems.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I would probably not even boot with your timings but if you're stable with them, you can try:
> 
> tWTRS: 3
> tWRRD: 1
> tWRWRSD: 5
> tWRWRDD: 5
> tRDRDSD: 3
> tRDRDDD: 3
> tCKE: 1
> 
> If you're still stable at this point, save your settings (because the next boot attempt could fail) then try:
> 
> tCWL: 12


Thanks, I'm pretty sure tCWL 12 is a no go for me though, believe 14 is the limit. ;-)

tCKE 1 is really low, I believe the Stilt is using 8 in his fast 3200 setup?

I've been confused about tCKE though, but in general the lower the better?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Thanks, I'm pretty sure tCWL 12 is a no go for me though, believe 14 is the limit. ;-)
> 
> tCKE 1 is really low, I believe the Stilt is using 8 in his fast 3200 setup?
> 
> I've been confused about tCKE though, but in general the lower the better?


tCWL = tCAS - 2 is pretty extreme, but it can work on some rigs.

I don't know exactly how tCKE works but it can get the values:
8 or 1 at 3200
9 or 1 at 3300
6 or 1 at 3466 or 3600

The IMC of my 1700 are lazy as f.... but my RAM is stable at 3200 with tCKE = 1
As it improves the RAM speed, it's worth an attempt.


----------



## mat9v

I'm almost happy to say that AMD deigned to finally send me my replacement CPU. After 2 months - it's good to be AMD client, isn't it?
But all that aside I'd like to report that it easily works at 4Ghz 1.287V LLC5 wit memory @3066 (better then 2933 that worked before). I will play with it looking for 4.1 or maybe 4.2Ghz stable


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> That is the thing I haven't changed my bios for months since I established my overclock. I have had no problems until today when I experienced a blue screen after booting up this morning. My computer was off all night when this happened. I have never had a "cold boot" issue before and I was just wondering if this is consistent with a "cold boot" issue or something more. I know my overclock was stable I am just wondering if this is something more than a "cold boot" issue like hardware degradation. Since I rebooted hours ago I have had no problems.


I've had problems like this intermittently, whichever bios i've been on. My PC usually sleeps rather than powering off, but on the few occasions I have powered off I have had exactly this happen, but only occasionally. I hav't got a clue why it does this. Sometimes I get a RAM OC failure even though the machine has been running fine, reboots and all, then I'l unexpectedly get the 3 beeps of memory death. I've even seen people with CH6 saying they have similar problems. I think the X370 platform is not entirely stable unless you want to run at default (or near to) clocks.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I'm almost happy to say that AMD deigned to finally send me my replacement CPU. After 2 months - it's good to be AMD client, isn't it?
> But all that aside I'd like to report that it easily works at 4Ghz 1.287V LLC5 wit memory @3066 (better then 2933 that worked before). I will play with it looking for 4.1 or maybe 4.2Ghz stable


Welcome back!

What a nice CPU you have there! 1.287 is crazy low voltage! Surely you will get 4.1?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> What a nice CPU you have there! 1.287 is crazy low voltage! Surely you will get 4.1?


Yes, it is working on 4.1Ghz at 1.363V LLC5 - I will of course run it through a full test overnight


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> I'm almost happy to say that AMD deigned to finally send me my replacement CPU. After 2 months - it's good to be AMD client, isn't it?
> But all that aside I'd like to report that it easily works at 4Ghz 1.287V LLC5 wit memory @3066 (better then 2933 that worked before). I will play with it looking for 4.1 or maybe 4.2Ghz stable


Jesus, 2.5 weeks for my replacement suddenly feels like nitpicking.


----------



## crakej

Wow......that's amazing! The CPU is the same stepping isn't it? I'll be looking out for your results!


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Hey guys! It's been a while since I have posted here but I have just encountered some issues and thought I would ask you guys for advice
> 
> I have my CPU and ram overclocked and I thoroughly stress tested them about 3 months ago with prime 95 and memtest. I haven't had any problems until today. I just booted my computer after it was shut off for the night and it CRASHED within a minute. Basically just a Critical process died error. My question is should I worry about this or is this just one of those notorious cold boot issues. I haven't ever had it crash otherwise. I sure hope my processor isn't degrading already.


I have had HCI memtest find an error after 2500% or so. A lot of people also recommend 24hrs of Prime using blend settings, but with custom RAM amount of 85 or 90%, in order to be really sure of stability. It's possible that you just weren't 100% stable and just need a slight voltage bump somewhere or need to back something off a tad.

What happens in a cold boot is different from what you described. With a cold boot issue, you will get 3 beeps and it will power cycle again for however many attemps you have set, and eventually put you on the AMI BIOS screen telling you overclocking failed and you need to hit F1 to check your settings. All your old settings should still be there so you can just boot from there, so it's only a minor inconvenience really.

If your computer already POSTed and then crashed after starting to load your OS, that's a different issue and sounds like possible instability. I'd recommend running HCI memtest overnight so you can see if it passes with multiple thousand % coverage. Running Prime95 for 24hrs might not be an option if you can't put up with that much down time, but I prefer IBT AVX with 90% RAM usage and enough runs to make it last over an hour. If you can get through IBT at those settings without errors it's probably pretty damn solid...especially if you go for two hours. Keep an eye on those choke temps though!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> What happens in a cold boot is different from what you described. With a cold boot issue, you will get 3 beeps and it will power cycle again for however many attemps you have set, and eventually put you on the AMI BIOS screen telling you overclocking failed and you need to hit F1 to check your settings. All your old settings should still be there so you can just boot from there, so it's only a minor inconvenience really.


All our settings are back, apart the content of the AMD CBS menu. All its settings are set back to Auto.
The fastest way to handle this is to load an overclocking profile that must be kept updated each time something change.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> All our settings are back, apart the content of the AMD CBS menu. All its settings are set back to Auto.
> The fastest way to handle this is to load an overclocking profile that must be kept updated each time something change.


Not in the latest bios - CBS settings remain after OC fail for me. Also, Mem learning retry count is ignored so it's always up to 5 boots before you get to the failed OC screen! I'm on a modded bios, but I'm pretty sure this is nothing to do with the mods.

Edit: I'm on 3203 L2


----------



## bardacuda

Yeah I noticed that and since I use BGS I have to go in and change that on a failed boot. It also sets CMD2T and geardown mode on, so I change that too, but those two settings are also in the DRAM Timing table section and remain at CMD1T and geardown disabled, and I think that takes precedence, but I always re-apply those settings in the CBS menu too to be sure.


----------



## crakej

My setting do not get cleared


----------



## bardacuda

I'm on 0810 so they probably changed it since then. Dude said he was on 0812 so it's worth pointing out because it probably would get cleared for him...although the point was that his issue doesn't sound like a cold boot anyway.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Nobody else experiencing performance issues with the latest insider previews?

My CB15 scores are now truly anemic.

Something is using CPU on core 0 and is not being reported by the task manager lists. It reports 0% to 1% and sporadic 2%, the graph view shows core 0 being utilized more than usual.

Something is chewing cycles in my machine and is neither a running app nor a service.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I have had HCI memtest find an error after 2500% or so. A lot of people also recommend 24hrs of Prime using blend settings, but with custom RAM amount of 85 or 90%, in order to be really sure of stability. It's possible that you just weren't 100% stable and just need a slight voltage bump somewhere or need to back something off a tad.
> 
> What happens in a cold boot is different from what you described. With a cold boot issue, you will get 3 beeps and it will power cycle again for however many attemps you have set, and eventually put you on the AMI BIOS screen telling you overclocking failed and you need to hit F1 to check your settings. All your old settings should still be there so you can just boot from there, so it's only a minor inconvenience really.
> 
> If your computer already POSTed and then crashed after starting to load your OS, that's a different issue and sounds like possible instability. I'd recommend running HCI memtest overnight so you can see if it passes with multiple thousand % coverage. Running Prime95 for 24hrs might not be an option if you can't put up with that much down time, but I prefer IBT AVX with 90% RAM usage and enough runs to make it last over an hour. If you can get through IBT at those settings without errors it's probably pretty damn solid...especially if you go for two hours. Keep an eye on those choke temps though!


Do you find the IBT finds instability faster? Max I can really deal with is 12hrs P95 and even that is pushing it. My computer is in the same room as me and I can't stand the noise levels when running p95 while sleeping. In order to stay cool during stress tests I need to run fans @ nearly 100 percent fan speed. I got around 2000 percent HCI memtest with my current settings and I really want to eventually get to my rated 3200mhz. I am currently @ 3066 with 2t command rate and it crashes with 1t. I seriously hate my CPU because not only does it suck at overclocking but it can't run b-die at 3200 mhz









I really like overclocking but the time it takes to find stability is disheartening. I just don't have time for it.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Do you find the IBT finds instability faster? Max I can really deal with is 12hrs P95 and even that is pushing it. My computer is in the same room as me and I can't stand the noise levels when running p95 while sleeping. In order to stay cool during stress tests I need to run fans @ nearly 100 percent fan speed. I got around 2000 percent HCI memtest with my current settings and I really want to eventually get to my rated 3200mhz. I am currently @ 3066 with 2t command rate and it crashes with 1t. I seriously hate my CPU because not only does it suck at overclocking but it can't run b-die at 3200 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like overclocking but the time it takes to find stability is disheartening. I just don't have time for it.


Lol....I feel the same - love OCing, but the last 6 months have been almost too difficult to keep up with! I keep telling myself things like 'I'm going to leave it like this until they update AGESA' or something like that, but ADHD gets the better of me and I just have to explore the new bios....


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Do you find the IBT finds instability faster?


Much faster, yes, but it's more stressful so you have to watch your temps. Also I'm not sure how good it is at testing RAM stability. I only trust it to find CPU instability. Prime blend test will test both...but with HCI MemTest for RAM, and IBT for the CPU test you're pretty much covered. I like to do both of those and when I'm 99% sure I've found stable settings, then I will do an overnight (or longer if I can) of Prime95 as well for good measure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> I got around 2000 percent HCI memtest with my current settings and I really want to eventually get to my rated 3200mhz. I am currently @ 3066 with 2t command rate and it crashes with 1t. I seriously hate my CPU because not only does it suck at overclocking but it can't run b-die at 3200 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like overclocking but the time it takes to find stability is disheartening. I just don't have time for it.


I hear ya on that. I'm only at 3.8GHz CPU and 2933 RAM so it could be worse. I'm satisfied that I've found the max for my CPU unless I want to add stupid amounts of voltage, but I'm pretty sure I could get the RAM to 3066 if I had time to play around with it. The computer is always busy doing compute stuff either on the GPUs or the CPU so there's no time for rebooting and messing with settings and doing a bunch of stress testing.


----------



## garretsw

Where do I find the latest download for IBT?


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Nobody else experiencing performance issues with the latest insider previews?
> 
> My CB15 scores are now truly anemic.
> 
> Something is using CPU on core 0 and is not being reported by the task manager lists. It reports 0% to 1% and sporadic 2%, the graph view shows core 0 being utilized more than usual.
> 
> Something is chewing cycles in my machine and is neither a running app nor a service.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


can you show a list of the processes running sorted by CPU usage?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here you go.

Snag it doesn't count (was the screenshot app)



I found out the used CPU on core 0 is the two audio interfaces I have here. When I turn them off that lowers to the minimum.

However, my CB15 score is still 1680 after disabling them, so windows is still bugged somehow.


----------



## Acidstorm

My experience with BIOS 1201 seems worse than 0810 or 0812. Is it worth updating to 3203? I hear it's a pain in the ass to revert back once you make the leap to 3203. Is 3203 just an update for the upcoming Raven Ridge stuff or is their any other improvements for Summit Ridge CPUs as well? The lack of information for these BIOS updates is frustrating.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> However, my CB15 score is still 1680 after disabling them, so windows is still bugged somehow.


Now, you understand why my two computers run under Win 10 Entreprise, one BCC and the other LTSB: to avoid the buggy updates that insiders and even the CC get too often.


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> 3.85 ghz 1.36v llc3 on cpu. 3066 mhz 1.35v ram b-die. I stability tested these parts a few months ago with about 12 hours of different prime95 runs and I also did over 1000 percent on hci memtest. They were rock solid stable until that random crash I had after booting this morning. I am still on the 0812 bios


Nothing screams you are using too much voltage or anything like that. You running Win10? If so, I have to wonder if Windows updates recently aren't the cause of instability for both of us. I have had a few of those random crashes myself. Literally doing nothing but looking at web pages and crashed, yet with the same settings was able to stream to Twitch for 11 hours the previous day. 7 of those hours were one continuous stream, and zero issues streaming 720p60 while playing BF4 I believe was the game that day.

I'm using offset of .14 for the CPU which nets 1.381vCore. Also using LLC, with optimized VRM same goes with SOC, running 1.0v with LLC3 optimized. I think my SOC is a bit flaky. Seems I require more voltage than others to keep mine stable than others. Specially when I've messed with overclocking my RAM.

I would check your power settings and make sure you are using Ryzen balanced or the 'high performance' plans. I had a Windows update that changed my power settings for some unknown reason back to 'balanced', which could potentially cause your OC to become unstable.


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidstorm*
> 
> Nothing screams you are using too much voltage or anything like that. You running Win10? If so, I have to wonder if Windows updates recently aren't the cause of instability for both of us. I have had a few of those random crashes myself. Literally doing nothing but looking at web pages and crashed, yet with the same settings was able to stream to Twitch for 11 hours the previous day. 7 of those hours were one continuous stream, and zero issues streaming 720p60 while playing BF4 I believe was the game that day.
> 
> I'm using offset of .14 for the CPU which nets 1.381vCore. Also using LLC, with optimized VRM same goes with SOC, running 1.0v with LLC3 optimized. I think my SOC is a bit flaky. Seems I require more voltage than others to keep mine stable than others. Specially when I've messed with overclocking my RAM.
> 
> I would check your power settings and make sure you are using Ryzen balanced or the 'high performance' plans. I had a Windows update that changed my power settings for some unknown reason back to 'balanced', which could potentially cause your OC to become unstable.


Yes, I am on windows 10. I decided to just keep an eye on things for any further instability. If nothing happens I am just going to say it is windows being windows. I really don't feel like changing anything when I have been stable for months with no problems.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Fixed problem with BOOT-ing, moved RAM to B_1 and B-2 channel. What a pain, in older (than 3203) BIOS it didn't matter at all.


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> Yes, I am on windows 10. I decided to just keep an eye on things for any further instability. If nothing happens I am just going to say it is windows being windows. I really don't feel like changing anything when I have been stable for months with no problems.


Yeah, I wouldn't either unless it happens again. Then I'd try to see if there is a dump if you BSOD. Most of the time when I have issues like that I don't even get a BSOD, just straight black screen and reboots or just hangs with a black screen and does nothing.


----------



## mat9v

After a night of testing it seems that 4.1Ghz is stable with 1.3625V LLC5 tested with my personal favourite method of Handbrake 4k60 h264 to 4k60 h265 conversion while a plugin in Chrome (Easy Auto refresh) is reloading 130 tabs in the background every 15 seconds.
Temps never crossed 70C. Memory is default DOCP 2933 without any modifications. Bios is 902.
Tonight I will attempt 4.2Ghz, but judging from voltage differential from 4.0 to 4.1 I do not think it will be stable (it does boot to system at 1.4V but any attempt at Prime95 forces reboot).
Here is a cpu photo:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/13LYYH7mUgN8fZJfL0AUb3M0K-AVos3_U/view?usp=sharing


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> After a night of testing it seems that 4.1Ghz is stable with 1.3625V LLC5 tested with my personal favourite method of Handbrake 4k60 h264 to 4k60 h265 conversion while a plugin in Chrome (Easy Auto refresh) is reloading 130 tabs in the background every 15 seconds.
> Temps never crossed 70C. Memory is default DOCP 2933 without any modifications. Bios is 902.
> Tonight I will attempt 4.2Ghz, but judging from voltage differential from 4.0 to 4.1 I do not think it will be stable (it does boot to system at 1.4V but any attempt at Prime95 forces reboot).
> Here is a cpu photo:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/13LYYH7mUgN8fZJfL0AUb3M0K-AVos3_U/view?usp=sharing


Lucky man! I think you must hold a record here. Mine will boot at 4.1, 1.42v but can't do anything useful. What are your other power settings?

I don't know anything about the numbers on the chip itself, could you look in Aida64 at the cpu info >Motherboard>CPU and show us that?

I'd be v surprised if it was different, but then you have to ask yourself what they send you in exchange for your 'faulty' CPU.

I take it the SegFault problem is gone? I wonder how they 'fix' it?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Lucky man! I think you must hold a record here. Mine will boot at 4.1, 1.42v but can't do anything useful. What are your other power settings?
> 
> I don't know anything about the numbers on the chip itself, could you look in Aida64 at the cpu info >Motherboard>CPU and show us that?
> 
> I'd be v surprised if it was different, but then you have to ask yourself what they send you in exchange for your 'faulty' CPU.
> 
> I take it the SegFault problem is gone? I wonder how they 'fix' it?


I will check the info in Aida later, but for the numbers 1738SUS means that it was produced in year 2017 week 38 in US. Yes, the SegFaults are gone. Actually it was a silent CPU revision they did in week 25 if I remember correctly and was the reason I asked for replacement. I think they are constantly optimizing the production process and newer CPUs may just be better on the whole. Last month I bought a 1700 for a client and his also run 4Ghz without sweat, but at 1.35V so that was no surprise - still seeing my chip running 4Ghz below 1.3V was something new. Yet compared to 8600K I was playing with last week they are not that grand







my sample did 5.1Ghz at 1.225V though AVX2 did require downclocking to 5Ghz


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> After a night of testing it seems that 4.1Ghz is stable with 1.3625V LLC5 tested with my personal favourite method of Handbrake 4k60 h264 to 4k60 h265 conversion while a plugin in Chrome (Easy Auto refresh) is reloading 130 tabs in the background every 15 seconds.
> Temps never crossed 70C. Memory is default DOCP 2933 without any modifications. Bios is 902.
> Tonight I will attempt 4.2Ghz, but judging from voltage differential from 4.0 to 4.1 I do not think it will be stable (it does boot to system at 1.4V but any attempt at Prime95 forces reboot).
> Here is a cpu photo:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/13LYYH7mUgN8fZJfL0AUb3M0K-AVos3_U/view?usp=sharing


I'm just curious if you can pass OCCT for 2 hours









P.s. A lot of people here stay away from LLC4 and more from LLC5 for high voltage peaks, so pay attention.


----------



## crakej

Many of us here are on LLC5 - no current evidence of spikes.


----------



## MishelLngelo

What the hell did they do to CSM menu in 3203, can't run W7 (installed as legacy) any more ?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> What the hell did they do to CSM menu in 3203, can't run W7 (installed as legacy) any more ?


Not tried anything like that - is the CSM menu still the same?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I have W7 and 10 in dual BOOT, on separate SSDs and yes they changed a lot, actually added some CSM options but w7 would now work only when CSM is disabled while before it worked when it was on auto.


----------



## bardacuda

Good to know!


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Many of us here are on LLC5 - no current evidence of spikes.


Try to say that in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/17850


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Try to say that in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/17850


I would not be the right person to do that (even if I wanted to!), but there are a few that have done their own testing which indicates it's just not the case. The only spikes that happen, happen on VDDCR CPU and do not reach the CPU due to droop, and are not any higher than spike sprovided for XFR.

In all the time we spend monitoring our voltages we just don't see these spikes. Some would say the equipment being used to measure is not fast enough to see the spikes, but I feel the amount of time we're monitoring our systems is plenty enough for us to be able to see these spikes in HWIfo (Or Aida etc) - I see other voltage spikes elsewhere so why not here?

Anyway, I have put my trust in the evidence that's been provided on this thread on many occasions. I find it hard to believe LLC will damage anything - settings that have dangerous settings are highlighted for us in the bios using different colours to represent risky settings - yellow for some risk and purple for high risk.


----------



## Anty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> In all the time we spend monitoring our voltages we just don't see these spikes. Some would say the equipment being used to measure is not fast enough to see the spikes, but I feel the amount of time we're monitoring our systems is plenty enough for us to be able to see these spikes in HWIfo (Or Aida etc) - I see other voltage spikes elsewhere so why not here?


You don't see them because they are in ms range - too short to notice without oscilloscope.
Onboard sensors will not pick them up because they have to use low pass filters for smoothing in order to provide steady readings.


----------



## soureraser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I would not be the right person to do that (even if I wanted to!), but there are a few that have done their own testing which indicates it's just not the case. The only spikes that happen, happen on VDDCR CPU and do not reach the CPU due to droop, and are not any higher than spike sprovided for XFR.
> 
> In all the time we spend monitoring our voltages we just don't see these spikes. Some would say the equipment being used to measure is not fast enough to see the spikes, but I feel the amount of time we're monitoring our systems is plenty enough for us to be able to see these spikes in HWIfo (Or Aida etc) - I see other voltage spikes elsewhere so why not here?
> 
> Anyway, I have put my trust in the evidence that's been provided on this thread on many occasions. I find it hard to believe LLC will damage anything - settings that have dangerous settings are highlighted for us in the bios using different colours to represent risky settings - yellow for some risk and purple for high risk.


If LLC5 was completely harmless then why didn't Asus put it as Default? They certainly put everything "safe" as default (ram volt,cpu volt, disabled CBS) and anything over "safe"/user modified is considered as OC

In fact, why implement LLC levels in first place if LLC5 became magical solution to deal with vDroop. They could have so much marketing potential.

Obviously there must be some kind of risk involved and it has been proven on different motherboards that there is big spikes so it's safe to assume this one does either because motherboard circutary does not change much from each generation


----------



## Acidstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soureraser*
> 
> If LLC5 was completely harmless then why didn't Asus put it as Default? They certainly put everything "safe" as default (ram volt,cpu volt, disabled CBS) and anything over "safe"/user modified is considered as OC
> 
> In fact, why implement LLC levels in first place if LLC5 became magical solution to deal with vDroop. They could have so much marketing potential.
> 
> Obviously there must be some kind of risk involved and it has been proven on different motherboards that there is big spikes so it's safe to assume this one does either because motherboard circutary does not change much from each generation


Buildzoid had a video recently about VRM's and LLC. He said never to use the 'extreme' or top end LLC setting because of the massive voltage it adds, and the possible transient spikes that can potentially cause damage to your CPU.

The way I figure it, I use LLC 3, with a bit more voltage to compensate just enough for that vdroop without going to the extreme mode. I used LLC 5 at first myself, but realized I didn't need it. But of course, so long as people are aware of the potential issues an possible shortening of life, then who cares? It's their stuff, let em blow it up if they want to.

Even the manufacturers wouldn't cover OC if they knew you were doing it. All the while they know a lot of people use the boards to OC, hell J.J. from Asus does OC video guides ffs. I spent 40 extra bucks on 2 years for CPU and MB through Micro Center, so even OC is covered if I do something stupid and kill either of them. I probably won't need it, but knowing it's there is reassuring, just in case.

BTW, Asus uses pretty good VRM's on most of their boards. The B350's are kinda meh, and the X370 Prime board... not hte Pro, Buildzoid said it had the same 4 phase as the B350 prime and was kind of crap for an X370 board. I'm glad I went with the Prime X370 Pro. Got it for a good price and is probably one of the better boards for VRM in the price range.


----------



## mat9v

On the subject of voltage spikes as they are measured at the back of the CPU:
1. Spikes are on order of 0.06V as measured and shown by AMD engineers on one of their posts/videos (can't find the link now) - so since we know that AMD suggests keeping voltage below 1.425V for the long term OC-ing, then to be perfectly safe we should keep below 1.34V LLC5 to get the same.
2. Personally, I will be exchanging this CPU for ZEN2 or maybe even ZEN+ so I don't really care if I damage it a bit in the meantime. That said the real damage is done when running transistors with high voltage and temperature constantly for a long time, as in setting 1.425V and playing with 48H of OCCT to test stability, jumping power states and resulting spikes in voltages in the same frame of 1.425V for miliseconds will do the same damage after 20 years









On another topic, my CPU is unable to stabilize at 4.2Ghz with memory set to 2933 - I can run it at 4.2 but with memory at 2400 - so no deal for me.
The final score is 4.1Ghz at 1.368V with SoC at 1.025V and good timings for memory. I like this


----------



## sisay

Hi, save vcore is 1.425V in bios or svi2. Hwinfo show difference between these voltages to over 0.1v.


----------



## crakej

Well, I havn't seen any evidence that _this_ board has a problem with LLC5 - I've seen evidence of no spikes though so I'm sticking with my LLC5


----------



## MishelLngelo

Weather CPU lasts 10 or 100 years is of no consequence to me but I had all of my processors (since '80s) OCed to max and in most cases above manufacturer recommended voltages (some times waaay above) but with good cooling have never had a case of dead or weakened processor, Yes few MBs, actually VRMs got fried and smoked.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Weather CPU lasts 10 or 100 years is of no consequence to me but I had all of my processors (since '80s) OCed to max and in most cases above manufacturer recommended voltages (some times waaay above) but with good cooling have never had a case of dead or weakened processor, Yes few MBs, actually VRMs got fried and smoked.


Agreed. If I could stabilize my CPU at 4.2Ghz at or below 1.425V with standard memory setting I would do that and not look back. I will keep playing with settings more just to verify why it does not work (maybe IMC just don't want to work when core is clocked too high). It is easy to keep temps under full load below 70C so there is no danger from that direction. I may also try and flash some newer bios (902 modded is currently flashed on my board).


----------



## hlreijnders

I have always overclocked my PC's, and always did a lot of stability testing after an OC. Never had failing hardware, and I have been in the game since the Athlon XP. My friends who also game but don't do overclocking because they consider it dangerous have had a lot of failing components after years of "abuse". I think we overclockers are much more capable of maintaining our machines because we like to tinker with it, instead of the avarage gamer who has his machine assembled for him and never watches his temps, volts, clocks etc.


----------



## MishelLngelo

OC-ing also requires more knowledge and to any aspiring OCer I always suggest to familiarize with his HW, read manuals etc. and to take it easy at the beginning making sure of results first before proceeding.


----------



## Reous

Me and a user from the Luxx can confirm that an downgrad with afudos is possible. We tried it with my modded 1201M Bios.
Using on your own risk of course.


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Me and a user from the Luxx can confirm that an downgrad with afudos is possible. We tried it with my modded 1201M Bios.
> Using on your own risk of course.


Can you use EazyInstaller 3 from your modded bios to upgrade to a stock Asus firmware? Of you need first to load the stock firmware with Afudos?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> Can you use EazyInstaller 3 from your modded bios to upgrade to a stock Asus firmware? Of you need first to load the stock firmware with Afudos?


You mean Asus EZ Flash 3? Yes you can use it to go back to any possible official Bios. Afudos is only to flash a modded Bios.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Have to solve this mess in 3203 with CSM to be able to boot non-UEFI OS without mucking around in the BIOS.







I have Samsung 960 Evo 250 GB with W10 on it and another SSD for W7 installed in legacy mode. They both worked from boot menu with CSM at auto,primary BOOT on Samsung.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> You mean Asus EZ Flash 3? Yes you can use it to go back to any possible official Bios. Afudos is only to flash a modded Bios.


or to downgrade official bios no capable with ezflash. (320x to 120x not is posible... i read it, not test)


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I would not be the right person to do that (even if I wanted to!), but there are a few that have done their own testing which indicates it's just not the case. The only spikes that happen, happen on VDDCR CPU and do not reach the CPU due to droop, and are not any higher than spike sprovided for XFR.
> 
> In all the time we spend monitoring our voltages we just don't see these spikes. Some would say the equipment being used to measure is not fast enough to see the spikes, but I feel the amount of time we're monitoring our systems is plenty enough for us to be able to see these spikes in HWIfo (Or Aida etc) - I see other voltage spikes elsewhere so why not here?
> 
> Anyway, I have put my trust in the evidence that's been provided on this thread on many occasions. I find it hard to believe LLC will damage anything - settings that have dangerous settings are highlighted for us in the bios using different colours to represent risky settings - yellow for some risk and purple for high risk.


I think that Anty, soureraser and Acidstorm replied for me. So I have nothing to add about that.
Anyway, do what you think is better for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> On the subject of voltage spikes as they are measured at the back of the CPU:
> 1. Spikes are on order of 0.06V as measured and shown by AMD engineers on one of their posts/videos (can't find the link now) - so since we know that AMD suggests keeping voltage below 1.425V for the long term OC-ing, then to be perfectly safe we should keep below 1.34V LLC5 to get the same.
> 2. Personally, I will be exchanging this CPU for ZEN2 or maybe even ZEN+ so I don't really care if I damage it a bit in the meantime. That said the real damage is done when running transistors with high voltage and temperature constantly for a long time, as in setting 1.425V and playing with 48H of OCCT to test stability, jumping power states and resulting spikes in voltages in the same frame of 1.425V for miliseconds will do the same damage after 20 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another topic, my CPU is unable to stabilize at 4.2Ghz with memory set to 2933 - I can run it at 4.2 but with memory at 2400 - so no deal for me.
> The final score is 4.1Ghz at 1.368V with SoC at 1.025V and good timings for memory. I like this


So your final score with 4.1 ghz is 1.368v LLC3 or 5?
And ram speed, timings and voltage?
What stress test have you passed (like 2 hours OCCT, 6 hours blend/custom max ram, 1000% memtest?) can u post some screenshot?

I want to compare if there's really a gain with a newer cpu like yours 38week vs mine 32week


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> OC-ing also requires more knowledge and to any aspiring OCer I always suggest to familiarize with his HW, read manuals etc. and to take it easy at the beginning making sure of results first before proceeding.


Yes.....I've been OCingt since the 486DX2 (or earlier!). More recently I have been with AMD and have never lost any components - 1 MB failed, but not because of OC. Pretty sure my FX6350 was runnning with LLC 5 - for years.

CSM Mode: I have been able to boot non EFI OS without doing anything in the CSM section, but not tried Win 7.


----------



## Lermite

My failure to find any clue of voltage spike from LLC 5 with my very cheap oscilloscope may not be considered as an evidence.

The safest way to use LLC 5 is to plan a +0.07V spike while setting the core voltage, which implies to set it below 1.35V to avoid any potential spike to push it over 1,42V.

The core voltage could even be set a bit higher as 1,425V is the maximum permanent voltage, which means the voltage could go temporarily a bit higher with any risk of damage.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> So your final score with 4.1 ghz is 1.368v LLC3 or 5?
> And ram speed, timings and voltage?
> What stress test have you passed (like 2 hours OCCT, 6 hours blend/custom max ram, 1000% memtest?) can u post some screenshot?
> 
> I want to compare if there's really a gain with a newer cpu like yours 38week vs mine 32week


LLC5. I have a Micron based 3000 ram in 2 1-rank modules. Clocks are set on auto DOCP 2933 with all settings on auto.

Yes to OCCT but only 1 hour (meaning that I did not test more, not that it crashed), 6H Prime95 small fft and Handbreak 4k60 h264 to 4k60 h265 conversion (about 3 hours).
Memtest86 in UEFI mode on all cores - about 4 hours. For me it is enough though may not be up to the highest standards here (24-48H testing that some people do).
Temps never crossed 70C, and if I was really pressed for stability I would just go full speed on watercooling and could keep temps about 60C.
If I ever feel the need for retesting for stability I will take some screenshots


----------



## F0RCE963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Here we go my friend!
> 
> In the afternoon I have passed 6 hours prime95 custom/blend 14Gb ram!! And the pc was up from 1 hour (and this morning I have done 2 hours OCCT).
> So I can confirm I'm Rock Solid at 4050mhz 1.356v LLC3! With the new 3203 Bios!
> 
> Some screenshot here (OCCT + 1000% Memtest + Prime95):
> 
> 
> https://pastebin.com/erYwZsBE
> 
> *Benchmark*: Cinebench (1820pt) + Aida64
> 
> 
> 
> Bios Settings:
> 
> 
> 
> So my problem was the C-States enabled (I don't know why... probably because I'm really at the lowest voltage possibile to be stable?)....
> Tomorrow I will try to retest again OCCT but with C-States enabled again.
> 
> How much power I will not save with C-States disabled? I have see no big difference in Hwinfo....


Interesting results! I am new to overclocking with LLC, all the motherboards I had did not have that option, and I have been reading about it for quite a bit, isn't 1.356V + LLC3 considered a bit high? My 1700 runs stable at 3.85GHz with 1.32V + LLC3 or 1.35V + LLC1 max temp 70C with D15S


----------



## MishelLngelo

Solwed my problem with dual boot, those settings have to be applied:


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F0RCE963*
> 
> Interesting results! I am new to overclocking with LLC, all the motherboards I had did not have that option, and I have been reading about it for quite a bit, isn't 1.356V + LLC3 considered a bit high? My 1700 runs stable at 3.85GHz with 1.32V + LLC3 or 1.35V + LLC1 max temp 70C with D15S


Nope it's in really safe voltage... I can safe push to LLC5 and stay in the virtual safe voltage from amd (1.425v (safe) = 1.356v + 0.07v voltage peak from LLC5).

Also my cpu is considered really lucky... if you are stable at 3.85ghz with 1.32v LLC3 you can try to overclock to 4 ghz ...
But going to 4ghz or moreover to 4.05ghz is really different from overclocking to for example 3.90ghz, you can find a graphics from lermite in the last post in this thread.
It can require hard voltage for only a little difference.

For example I can pass OCCT at 4.1ghz only with 1.4v LLC3 (so I require 0.05v+ for only 50 mhz).


----------



## Daniel Ray

I have my vcore set at 1.175V on my 1700x at 3.8 ghz and I can run 3.9 at 1.212V. LLC is at 5 as recommended by this thread. Are these voltages safe? I stress tested with real bench and vray and it's working fine....so I don't even know.

I'm also looking at SVI2 in hwinfo and its at the voltage I set in the bios so i'm guessing that's the right one to look at?

Help welcome.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Nope it's in really safe voltage... I can safe push to LLC5 and stay in the virtual safe voltage from amd (1.425v (safe) = 1.356v + 0.07v voltage peak from LLC5).
> 
> Also my cpu is considered really lucky... if you are stable at 3.85ghz with 1.32v LLC3 you can try to overclock to 4 ghz ...
> But going to 4ghz or moreover to 4.05ghz is really different from overclocking to for example 3.90ghz, you can find a graphics from lermite in the last post in this thread.
> It can require hard voltage for only a little difference.
> 
> For example I can pass OCCT at 4.1ghz only with 1.4v LLC3 (so I require 0.05v+ for only 50 mhz).


Yes, we will wish @F0RCE963 good luck in running his 1700 in 4.05 and 4.1 stable like you are, _not to forget your RAM results being really impressive._ Also, this is with the Prime board, not with the Crosshair board (which is a totally different story).


----------



## Lermite

Each overclocker has its own limits about the Core Voltage.

Mines are:
- 1,35V maximum, to avoid the voltage to go higher than 1.42V in case of spike caused by LLC 5
- 0.04V per 50 MHz maximum, because a higher voltage gap to get 50 Mhz more is not worth the temperatures, fans noise, power consumption, and perhaps hardware lifespan.

The result is 1,25V with 3.85 Ghz.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makatech*
> 
> Yes, we will wish @F0RCE963 good luck in running his 1700 in 4.05 and 4.1 stable like you are, _not to forget your RAM results being really impressive._ Also, this is with the Prime board, not with the Crosshair board (which is a totally different story).


And are not my last results... Now I'm really close to 1usmus extreme preset (from his utility).

I have only to test one last change in one timing, and retest again at 1000% with memtest.

Right now I'm really close to 53 gb/s in read bench with aida64 on 3333mhz 1.36v.









I hope tomorrow to post my last results.

P.s. never managed to get stable 3466-3600 mhz... hope in the next bios update








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Each overclocker has its own limits about the Core Voltage.
> 
> *Mines are:
> - 1,35V maximum, to avoid the voltage to go higher than 1.42V in case of spike caused by LLC 5
> - 0.04V per 50 MHz maximum, because a higher voltage gap to get 50 Mhz more is not worth the temperatures, fans noise, power consumption, and perhaps hardware lifespan.
> *
> The result is 1,25V with 3.85 Ghz.


Totally agree


----------



## johnyb0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniel Ray*
> 
> ...LLC is at 5 as recommended by this thread. ....


Can someone explain to me why LLC5 would be recommended ? Am i correct that Level 1 is lowest and Level 5 highest setting ? Thanks!


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My failure to find any clue of voltage spike from LLC 5 with my very cheap oscilloscope may not be considered as an evidence.
> 
> The safest way to use LLC 5 is to plan a +0.07V spike while setting the core voltage, which implies to set it below 1.35V to avoid any potential spike to push it over 1,42V.
> 
> The core voltage could even be set a bit higher as 1,425V is the maximum permanent voltage, which means the voltage could go temporarily a bit higher with any risk of damage.


to add to the conversation, while 1.425v is the recommended max voltage for overclocking. I have seen 1800x voltage spikes all the way up to 1.5v or more with dynamic clocks. So are these CPU's really as sensitive to voltage as people imply. I think 1.425v would be recommended max for a constant voltage. If you plan on a +0.07v spike on llc 5 I think you would be safe pushing in the range of 1.39-1.4v with llc 5 if you have proper cooling.


----------



## Xuper

My Ryzen 1600X Is stable at 3.95Ghz with LLC3 and 1.375v.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretsw*
> 
> to add to the conversation, while 1.425v is the recommended max voltage for overclocking. I have seen 1800x voltage spikes all the way up to 1.5v or more with dynamic clocks. So are these CPU's really as sensitive to voltage as people imply. I think 1.425v would be recommended max for a constant voltage. If you plan on a +0.07v spike on llc 5 I think you would be safe pushing in the range of 1.39-1.4v with llc 5 if you have proper cooling.


Exactly! The (possible) spikes from LLC5 are way lower than what I've seen my 1700x taking at stock settings and they are more sustained which is why we can see them in HWIfo. Anyway I'm at 1.385 so spikes shouldn't be too bad for me - 1.45


----------



## qwea0x

Got my 1700x to 3.8GHz stable running IBT with a negative offset of 0.05V and LLC auto. Does that seem about average? I would like to get it up to 4.0GHz but it doesn't seem like that's going to happen without cranking the voltage and/or LLC up significantly.


----------



## Ph42oN

I upgraded my waterblock from chinese to heatkiller IV, temps dropped enough to lower voltage. My 1600X is now at 4.2GHz 1.4125v llc3 set in bios. It passed ibt avx standard, and my flare x is at 3200mhz. I need some more testing to see if its fully stable.


----------



## Bo55

Still on 1201 bios with mod profile loaded to run bclk at 99.97mhz. If youre wanting less latency out of your Aida cache and memory results, id suggest setting Memory interleaving to "channel" in AMD CBS settings in bios. Not sure how this will go with anyone else but i use single rank B-die memory in dual channel, Ive noticed it helps drop latency, also i have my Corsair Link and Razer Synapse run on every windows startup, decided to exit both programs from the system tray this time and then ran the benchmark. Latency is lowest ive seen it, they also seem to use up cpu performance as ive gained improvement in cinebench and cpu-z bench after closing those two programs. Some more tweaking on secondary's could see it drop under 60ns.


----------



## mat9v

You know guys, I have been wondering... today I was looking at "hardwareluxx.de" forum topic about our board and I saw that according to them, all SATA connections are from chipset and not from CPU.
So I got to looking at device manager sorted by connection and here is what I see:

We have a highest level of connections inside CPU, where using PCI-to-PCI bridge there is some hardware connected - for example my NVMe drive, AMD USB 3.1 host controller and GPU. It seems that SATA controller is on the same level so it would seem that it is physically connected to CPU and not the chipset. If it was otherwise it would be shown grouped under another lower level of PCI-to-PCI bridge right with ASMedia USB controller and Intel Gigabit Network controller. Anyone know of some software that can visualize this a bit better?
Corrections are welcome if I'm wrong, please


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Still on 1201 bios with mod profile loaded to run bclk at 99.97mhz. If youre wanting less latency out of your Aida cache and memory results, id suggest setting Memory interleaving to "channel" in AMD CBS settings in bios. Not sure how this will go with anyone else but i use single rank B-die memory in dual channel, Ive noticed it helps drop latency, also i have my Corsair Link and Razer Synapse run on every windows startup, decided to exit both programs from the system tray this time and then ran the benchmark. Latency is lowest ive seen it, they also seem to use up cpu performance as ive gained improvement in cinebench and cpu-z bench after closing those two programs. Some more tweaking on secondary's could see it drop under 60ns.


Have tried to set Interleaving to channel but I have the same 66ms latency...
But I'm on bios 3203

How much modules of ram do you have installed?

I have 2x F4-3200C14-8GTZ


----------



## Lermite

I have 2 x HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C with the bios 3203.
I've tried each value of Memory Interleave but the only one making the score significantly different is None, with Read, Write and Copy with the half of their usual values.
The results with Auto, Channel, Die and Socket were the same.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Have tried to set Interleaving to channel but I have the same 66ms latency...
> But I'm on bios 3203
> 
> How much modules of ram do you have installed?
> 
> I have 2x F4-3200C14-8GTZ


iam running in dual channel so two 8gb sticks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I have 2 x HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C with the bios 3203.
> I've tried each value of Memory Interleave but the only one making the score significantly different is None, with Read, Write and Copy with the half of their usual values.
> The results with Auto, Channel, Die and Socket were the same.


Hmm strange, for me it made a slight improvement oh well, worth giving a shot anyway for others.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I have 2 x HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C with the bios 3203.
> I've tried each value of Memory Interleave but the only one making the score significantly different is None, with Read, Write and Copy with the half of their usual values.
> The results with Auto, Channel, Die and Socket were the same.


On my Kingston, CHANNEL works best.


----------



## crakej

Makes no difference for me


----------



## SaccoSVD

Other than auto added 2ns to my RAM latency. So better leave that alone.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I have 2 x HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C with the bios 3203.
> I've tried each value of Memory Interleave but the only one making the score significantly different is None, with Read, Write and Copy with the half of their usual values.
> The results with Auto, Channel, Die and Socket were the same.


Exactly same results


----------



## abso

Hi everyone, I was wondering what RAM speeds I could expect with this board and Ryzen 7 1700X on latest BIOS. I already own 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 dual rank with Samsung E/20nm dies. Anyone has this combination of RAM and Board running?


----------



## veryusername

This might be a really dumb question, but is it at all possible that higher DRAM voltage actually makes the overclock unstable?

Really don't want to jinx it, but I've been trying to stabilize my OC (at the moment at 3200), and HCI memtest failed every time with copy error after 5-10 minutes (like around 30-50ish %). That was at 1.39V DRAM. Since I've already tried everything up to 1.45V and every single SoC and whatever options I thought **** it, let's go backwards. Set it to 1.35V and I'm at 400ish % now without an error. Could this be just pure luck?

Also, how long should I keep the test going? When can one say that it's probably stable?

Edit: just my luck... Error right away at 420%...


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> This might be a really dumb question, but is it at all possible that higher DRAM voltage actually makes the overclock unstable?
> 
> Really don't want to jinx it, but I've been trying to stabilize my OC (at the moment at 3200), and HCI memtest failed every time with copy error after 5-10 minutes (like around 30-50ish %). That was at 1.39V DRAM. Since I've already tried everything up to 1.45V and every single SoC and whatever options I thought **** it, let's go backwards. Set it to 1.35V and I'm at 400ish % now without an error. Could this be just pure luck?
> 
> Also, how long should I keep the test going? When can one say that it's probably stable?


1000 percent if you don't want to wait a long time. If you really want to make sure 2000+ percent should be good. Ram is a flaky thing, so after that watch for any bsods or crashing.


----------



## figarro

Any ideas how to enable CR2 and disable Geardown mode? Doing any combination of the two just makes my system unbootable. I'm running at 2933 with Geardown ON and CR1 without issues, but I would like to try CR2 just to see if I can reach higher frequencies stable.


----------



## qwea0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> Any ideas how to enable CR2 and disable Geardown mode? Doing any combination of the two just makes my system unbootable. I'm running at 2933 with Geardown ON and CR1 without issues, but I would like to try CR2 just to see if I can reach higher frequencies stable.


I have a similar problem. I can GDM on and CR1 but I can't GDM off and CR1. Unlike your situation though, GDM off and CR2 works just fine.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Hi everyone, I was wondering what RAM speeds I could expect with this board and Ryzen 7 1700X on latest BIOS. I already own 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 dual rank with Samsung E/20nm dies. Anyone has this combination of RAM and Board running?


I have the same RAM (different kit though but same ICs) and best I've done is 2933.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3066 seems like it could be possible with more tweaking...and my chip is kind of weak, so you might have better luck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> This might be a really dumb question, but is it at all possible that higher DRAM voltage actually makes the overclock unstable?
> 
> Really don't want to jinx it, but I've been trying to stabilize my OC (at the moment at 3200), and HCI memtest failed every time with copy error after 5-10 minutes (like around 30-50ish %). That was at 1.39V DRAM. Since I've already tried everything up to 1.45V and every single SoC and whatever options I thought **** it, let's go backwards. Set it to 1.35V and I'm at 400ish % now without an error. Could this be just pure luck?
> 
> Also, how long should I keep the test going? When can one say that it's probably stable?
> 
> Edit: just my luck... Error right away at 420%...


That's a good question and yes it is possible.

For how long you should keep going I think it's important to let it go overnight and get several thousand % coverage. I've had errors not come up until 2500% - 3000%. You really don't want to have unstable RAM. With bad RAM all bets are off and you can get all kinds of weird behaviour and corruption. I'd much rather have an unstable core than unstable RAM.


----------



## veryusername

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> For how long you should keep going I think it's important to let it go overnight and get several thousand % coverage. I've had errors not come up until 2500% - 3000%. You really don't want to have unstable RAM. With bad RAM all bets are off and you can get all kinds of weird behaviour and corruption. I'd much rather have an unstable core than unstable RAM.


Yeah, I've just upped SoC voltage a lil bit, lowered DRAM, let it run overnight, and just when I woke up I got an error at around 2100%... This is really annoying. :/


----------



## veryusername

Uhm... Is HWiNFO reliable reading when reading voltages? I honestly haven't really checked before since I always just set them in the BIOS and assumed they stay there, but here is the thing, I've set:

CPU: 1.38125V
SoC: 1.05V

HWiNFO shows:
CPU: 1.337-1.344V
SoC: 1.031V

I haven't set any offset and stuff. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> Uhm... Is HWiNFO reliable reading when reading voltages? I honestly haven't really checked before since I always just set them in the BIOS and assumed they stay there, but here is the thing, I've set:
> 
> CPU: 1.38125V
> SoC: 1.05V
> 
> HWiNFO shows:
> CPU: 1.337-1.344V
> SoC: 1.031V
> 
> I haven't set any offset and stuff. Should I be worried about this?


Your SOC voltage looks normal, only affected by the voltage droop.
But you Core's is not... such a gap between the set value and the applied one could be explains by the option "EPU Power Saving Mode" because enabling it reduces the core voltage by 0.05V.
This damned setting should always remain disabled.


----------



## veryusername

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Your SOC voltage looks normal, only affected by the voltage droop.
> But you Core's is not... such a gap between the set value and the applied one could be explains by the option "EPU Power Saving Mode" because enabling it reduces the core voltage by 0.05V.
> This damned setting should always remain disabled.


Thanks. I'm a bit confused though, so one more question. The voltage I said before was CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN). That is 1.337-1.344V. VDDR CPU (which I set in the BIOS) is 1.373-1.406V. Which one is the accurate one? I actually don't really want to go above 1.4V so I'm a bit concerned now. Should I be worried or is it absolutely safe for daily usage?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veryusername*
> 
> Thanks. I'm a bit confused though, so one more question. The voltage I said before was CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN). That is 1.337-1.344V. VDDR CPU (which I set in the BIOS) is 1.373-1.406V. Which one is the accurate one? I actually don't really want to go above 1.4V so I'm a bit concerned now. Should I be worried or is it absolutely safe for daily usage?


The real Core Voltage is the SVI2 TFN, the only one to take care about.


----------



## ZeNch

SVI2 is the real voltage to your cpu, vddcr is other sensor (in mother) for your cpu but not the voltage what come to cpu. This voltage have lose before.


----------



## veryusername

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The real Core Voltage is the SVI2 TFN, the only one to take care about.


So I can actually go even a bit higher (like 1.38ish SVI2 TFN) if my cooling is enough, right?


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> ....


Hi mi friend!

If you rember, we talked some post ago, about effect of C-States enabled vs Disabled on my overclock...

If you remeber also, I said that at 1.356v @4050mhz I get black screen with OCCT after 1 hour... but some day/week after, I passed OCCT 2h, 6 hours of prime95 custom/blend max ram and memtest 1000% with same 1.356v and same other settings... nor for the C-States, set now to Disabled!

So we don't know if it was a real effect of the C-States change...or was an effect of lower room temperature...

But hear this: yesterday, I have tested again with C-states ENABLED... and... again black screen after 1 hour and some minutes of OCCT!!!
Then I rebooted pc, DISABLED C-States, and do OCCT again... PASSED 2 hours again (as my latest test report).

And u know what? This morning I set vCore to 1.350v! Same other settings (C-states disabled)... and I PASSED 2 hours OCCT!
Right know I'm doing again Prime95 custom 6 hours, and this night again a memtest + 1000%...

If I pass prime95 and also memtest... I will reboot my pc, re enable C-States, and then test again OCCT... and IMHO I think I will get again a black screen!

So, if 1+1=2, for me C-States Enabled destabilize my overclock a lot!

But... I haven't tried to set C-States to AUTO... I will try also tomorrow!

Wait for some screen update of OCCT + Prime95 (I hope), this evening


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> ... I haven't tried to set C-States to AUTO... I will try also tomorrow!


I've just measured the minimal global input power of my computer while testing each value of Global C-State Control:

Disabled: 77 W
Enabled: 62 W
Auto: 62 W

These results point out why I usually dislike the value "Auto". It select a value without displaying which one, and it can even change along the bios versions.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Some other people reported around 100cb points loss in their systems.

My RAM latency is acting up, from march till recently it was consistently 83ns and now is 107ns, yesterday it was at 92ns for a brief moment and the system felt much better, one hour later the latency was up again and the system felt real laggy.

Can I ask you guys to check your RAM latencies and confirm they're running as low as they're supposed to?

Also run CB15 and tell me if your score is allright.

Can you also include the BIOS and the windows build you're using?

Thank you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/17880#post_26470165


----------



## ZeNch

Windows version 1706
ram 2x8gb SR M-die
latency 76ns
[email protected]
Last Bios with Agesa 1.0.0.7

my score in CB15 is 1360 ([email protected])


----------



## bardacuda

I posted a bunch of runs in the Ryzen 7 owner's club thread a few days ago that were all pretty recent (Nov. 12th). Running Windows 7 x64. With performance bias set to none I was getting 1707 @ 3800 / 2933 dual rank with stilt-like timings.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/#post_26461567


----------



## SaccoSVD

Can you also tell me if your performance degraded or are normal?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Windows version 1706
> ram 2x8gb SR M-die
> latency 76ns
> [email protected]
> Last Bios with Agesa 1.0.0.7
> 
> my score in CB15 is 1360 ([email protected])


Must be on account of fast RAM, even at 4025MHz, (RAM 2933, Cl12) I can't touch 1300 score.


----------



## ZeNch

Performance Bias:CB15
my timmings are 16-16-16-18-36-56-1T GD enable. Tcke:1

i close Ccleaner monitor and other software (not avast AV, i have it in 2nd plane)

my score is 1356 to 1360 aprox.

with agesa 1.0.0.7 (with ither bios my score is low)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Can I ask you guys to check your RAM latencies and confirm they're running as low as they're supposed to?
> 
> Also run CB15 and tell me if your score is allright.
> 
> Can you also include the BIOS and the windows build you're using?


Here is what you requested,with my CPU at 4.0 Ghz (CB15 does not read the real frequency) and Performance Bias to None:

Windows version:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Bios version:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Timings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







RAM benchmark:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Cinebench:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Every scores look the same than before.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Windows version 1706
> ram 2x8gb SR M-die
> latency 76ns
> [email protected]
> Last Bios with Agesa 1.0.0.7
> 
> my score in CB15 is 1360 ([email protected])


Same oc and ram speed. We get same score in cine.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've just measured the minimal global input power of my computer while testing each value of Global C-State Control:
> 
> Disabled: 77 W
> Enabled: 62 W
> Auto: 62 W
> 
> These results point out why I usually dislike the value "Auto". It select a value without displaying which one, and it can even change along the bios versions.


So probably Auto=Enabled... I will test tomorrow just for security!

I'm really close to say that I'm also stable with "only 1.350v LLC3". Other 40 minutes and I pass 6 hours of prime95 custom max ram.
Next I will do a memtest!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Some other people reported around 100cb points loss in their systems.
> 
> My RAM latency is acting up, from march till recently it was consistently 83ns and now is 107ns, yesterday it was at 92ns for a brief moment and the system felt much better, one hour later the latency was up again and the system felt real laggy.
> 
> Can I ask you guys to check your RAM latencies and confirm they're running as low as they're supposed to?
> 
> Also run CB15 and tell me if your score is allright.
> 
> Can you also include the BIOS and the windows build you're using?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/17880#post_26470165


No drops for me. No increase In time latency....
1709 version with latest bios!

Just to be sure, have u check with task manager that there are no processor running in background?
Your copy of windows is original? Sometimes there's a process (name like "software protection service") that can use up to 10% of cpu when is running...


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yes mate, I have days trying to diagnose this and so far no real solution.

Closing apps

Measuring DPC latency

Earlier BIOS (before I went to 3203)

CMOS clear

blablablabla....I'm at a loss right now. My only hope is either windows or ASUS will fix this.

I find really strange RAM latency is swinging like that. Is just not normal, not what I've seen since march which was always stable.

So decided to report this and ask for help in the other forum and some people told me they also have the same issue, someone else also told me he found out his score was lower than usual after reading my posts.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Yes mate, I have days trying to diagnose this and so far no real solution.
> 
> Closing apps
> 
> Measuring DPC latency
> 
> Earlier BIOS (before I went to 3203)
> 
> CMOS clear
> 
> blablablabla....I'm at a loss right now. My only hope is either windows or ASUS will fix this.
> 
> I find really strange RAM latency is swinging like that. Is just not normal, not what I've seen since march which was always stable.
> 
> So decided to report this and ask for help in the other forum and some people told me they also have the same issue, someone else also told me he found out his score was lower than usual after reading my posts.


format windows ?
Or try on another w10 installation on another ssd/hdd


----------



## SaccoSVD

Oh no, I refuse to reinstall all my gazillion programs







Might be my last resource in the future though.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Oh no, I refuse to reinstall all my gazillion programs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be my last resource in the future though.


U don't have any other ssd/hdd to install windows on it and test??


----------



## SaccoSVD

I could do that to try, yes.


----------



## Keyan93

Hi guys!

I can confirm that I'm bullet proof also at *1.350v LLC3 @4050mhz!* Vsoc 1.0v LLC1

Ram: 3333mhz @1.36v and 1Usmus EXTREME Timings (not for TRCD, TRAS and TRC)!

Cinebench score is now *1827pt* (Without perfomance bias!) and I have a little increase in AIDA64 Ram bench!

Screenshot here:

 

Stress test:


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I can confirm that I'm bullet proof also at *1.350v LLC3 @4050mhz!* Vsoc 1.0v LLC1
> 
> Ram: 3333mhz @1.36v and 1Usmus EXTREME Timings (not for TRCD, TRAS and TRC)!
> 
> Cinebench score is now *1827pt* (Without perfomance bias!) and I have a little increase in AIDA64 Ram bench!
> 
> Screenshot here:
> 
> 
> 
> Stress test:


Very nice. Im jelly.


----------



## kazablanka

This is the replacement cpu AMD send me yesterday.
1.3v llc3 4ghz
batch number 1738sus


----------



## bardacuda

Something wrong there. You should be getting over 180GFlops. Probably not the AVX version.

EDIT: Err oh it was standard. Not sure what that's supposed to get.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Something wrong there. You should be getting over 180GFlops. Probably not the AVX version.
> 
> EDIT: Err oh it was standard. Not sure what that's supposed to get.


My 1700 at 4.0 Ghz gives around 84 Gflops with IBT in Standard mode.



How could it reach more than twice this score?
Would the v2.54 be a non AVX version?


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> This is the replacement cpu AMD send me yesterday.
> 1.3v llc3 4ghz
> batch number 1738sus


LoL, this can't be considered a good stress test!

Pass 2 hours of OCCT and then 6 hours of Prime95 custom Max ram at least to be sure to be stable


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My 1700 at 4.0 Ghz gives around 84 Gflops with IBT in Standard mode.
> 
> 
> 
> How could it reach more than twice this score?
> Would the v2.54 be a non AVX version?


If you set custom Ram, like 14gb you will get twice the score for sure!
In my case I get around 197 Gflops by using 14Gb of ram


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> If you set custom Ram, like 14gb you will get twice the score for sure!
> In my case I get around 197 Gflops by using 14Gb of ram


Testing 14000 MB instead of 1024 does not make much difference to me:



Your RAM is at 3333 MHz while mine is at 3200.
You CPU is at 4.05 Ghz while mine was at 4.00.
But that can explain such a gap between us.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Testing 14000 MB instead of 1024 does not make much difference to me:
> 
> 
> 
> Your RAM is at 3333 MHz while mine is at 3200.
> You CPU is at 4.05 Ghz while mine was at 4.00.
> But that can explain such a gap between us.


Try to set thread 16 and not auto


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Try to set thread 16 and not auto


The number of threads is not the key of this mystery either


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The number of threads is not the key of this mystery either


Ok try this version

https://ufile.io/wjwzu

It's from my pc, I have downloaded it some months ago, and this is for sure the AVX version.

If I remember right, I have not downloaded it from the official site... it's like a modified avx support for fx/ryzen.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Ok try this version
> 
> https://ufile.io/wjwzu
> 
> It's from my pc, I have downloaded it some months ago, and this is for sure the AVX version.


Thank you very much. Obviously, I had a non AVX version.
The result with yours:



BTW, running this test with my 1700 pushed at 4.0 Ghz with 1,40625 V and LLC 5 stresses me even more than my CPU


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Thank you very much. Obviously, I had a non AVX version.
> The result with yours:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, running this test with my 1700 pushed at 4.0 Ghz with 1,40625 V and LLC 5 *stresses me even more than my CPU*












Glad to help


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> This is the replacement cpu AMD send me yesterday.
> 1.3v llc3 4ghz
> batch number 1738sus


I got one from the same batch. [email protected] and [email protected]








It seems to be a lucky one - I got this one on replacement too.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Is it normal having the memory clock fluctuating a bit? Is yours guys doing that in HWinfo or CPUz?

Normally this number is fixed (as far as I know) mine is fluctuating a little bit, but that will help explain my issue.

Fluctuates between 1462.9 and 1463.7


----------



## MishelLngelo

Could it be because of fluctuating BCLK ?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Is it normal having the memory clock fluctuating a bit? Is yours guys doing that in HWinfo or CPUz?
> 
> Normally this number is fixed (as far as I know) mine is fluctuating a little bit, but that will help explain my issue.
> 
> Fluctuates between 1462.9 and 1463.7


The DRAM and the CPU frequencies depends on the bus clock and as this one fluctuates, especially with SB Spread Spectrum enabled, all the other frequencies vary as well.


----------



## SaccoSVD

could be, it also fluctuates a tiny bit. Is that normal at all? how do I prevent that?

or, should I prevent that at all?


----------



## Lermite

Didn't you read what I've just writed?

To limit the bus clock fluctuations, SB Clock Spread Spectrum has to be disabled but as this setting is not visible in the bios setup, it can only be done by modding the bios with AMIBCP.



...or loading a .cmo file that comes from a such modded bios.

In case you'd still wonder: even if the bios let us to select DRAM Frequency, it deduces a multiplier from it, then it apply it to the bus clock to set the real RAM frequency.
For example, is the set frequency is 3200 Mhz, the bios set x32 as multiplier to the bus clock.
If the bus frequency varies from 99.6 and 99.9 Mhz, the RAM frequency will vary from 3187.2 to 3196.8 Mhz.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Excusez-moi?

That doesn't answer questions like:

- Is that normal?

- Should I prevent that at all?

I would be better off without having to mess with that if it's totally normal.

For all the other information, thank you.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> - Is that normal?


Yes, it is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> - Should I prevent that at all?


Non, unless you wish for more steady and a slightly higher frequencies


----------



## MishelLngelo

There's no frequency counter for RAM, It all starts from BCLK, it's not how it should be but in this case it's normal and nothing to worry about. CPU frequency fluctuates with it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Alright, thank you for confirming that.







then I'll keep looking somewhere else in the system.


----------



## Anty

IMHO it is software problem and not hardware fluctuations - the only true verification is to connect frequency meter to BCLK and see if it floats.
I'm almost sure apps do not read BCLK freq directly from the chip - they measure CPU freq (count clock ticks and divide by time) and then divide by CPU multiplier (this one is steady).
As you can not measure CPU freq and time with enough precision it causes inaccurate BCLK reading.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> IMHO it is software problem and not hardware fluctuations - the only true verification is to connect frequency meter to BCLK and see if it floats.
> I'm almost sure apps do not read BCLK freq directly from the chip - they measure CPU freq (count clock ticks and divide by time) and then divide by CPU multiplier (this one is steady).
> As you can not measure CPU freq and time with enough precision it causes inaccurate BCLK reading.


According to your theory, how do you explain that the read bus frequency is much more steady when "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" is disabled in the bios?
How could this single setting make the calculation of the bus frequency more accurate?


----------



## Anty

HPET enabled or disabled







?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think I found the problem.

It was the "Connected User Experiences and Telemetry" service.

As soon as I turned it off the CPU usage on Core 0 went back down to normal.

My scores are back to normal again.

RAM latency is still higher than usual, that could be a BIOS issue.

AT LAST!!!


----------



## bardacuda

The problem was Microsoft spying on you







, golden!


----------



## SaccoSVD

True hahaha!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> HPET enabled or disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I tried both states of "HPET n SB", without noticing any effect on the bus frequency which looks to depend only on "SB Clock Spread Spectrum".


----------



## SaccoSVD

HPET is also off here.


----------



## BWG

After many months of trying, flashing bios, retrying...

My sk-hynix sets finally stable at 3200.


----------



## bardacuda

The latest BIOS helped?


----------



## karenin

Is there an unlocked 3203 around?


----------



## Keyan93

Guys, I can confirm that C-States Enabled Or Auto destabilize my overclock.

With them disabled I can pass every stress test (see my signature) without any problem at 4.05ghz @1.350v LLC3.
With them enabled/auto I get a black screen after some minutes of OCCT.

I suggest to you to try and report!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Guys, I can confirm that C-States Enabled Or Auto destabilize my overclock.
> 
> With them disabled I can pass every stress test (see my signature) without any problem at 4.05ghz @1.350v LLC3.
> With them enabled/auto I get a black screen after some minutes of OCCT.


Did you try to raise your voltage to find the one that makes you rig stable with C-States disabled?

I still can try to lower mine with C-States enabled, but I'm already almost sure my rig is as stable with or without the C-States.


----------



## Keyan93

Sure!

1.368v minimum stable vcore with C-States enabled/auto

1.350v minimum stable vcore with C-states disabled

Not changed any other settings; bios 3203 original.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Sure!
> 
> 1.368v minimum stable vcore with C-States enabled/auto
> 
> 1.350v minimum stable vcore with C-states disabled
> 
> Not changed any other settings; bios 3203 original.


Thanks.
As I was too curious to not try myself, I found out IBT runs successfully at 3.9 Ghz:
- with C-States with 1.29375 V
- without C-States with 1.26875 V (-0.025V) 1.275 V (-0.01875V)
I yet have to confirm the stability with P95 but it looks like I gonna give up on C-States and get back to P-States instead.

Great discovery of yours









EDIT: P95 seems more sensible to instabilities. It show the voltage gap between with and without the C-States is lower than 0.025V, but I'm confident this option is worth its disabling.

EDIT2: Finally, the voltage gap looks too tiny to compensate the input power's.
So I've got back to my previous setup: C-States enabled , no P-States any longer, and 3.85 Ghz with 1.25V.
Without C-States, the Vcore could be lowered to 1.23125 V but the input power would be higher when the CPU is not fully loaded.


----------



## komodikkio

Hi Keyan, did you check your cpu for segfault bug?
When i had the faulty cpu, c-states had big implication in my crashes. With the new cpu (segfault bug-free) it's no more a problem and i can happily use c-states.
Cya
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Hi mi friend!
> ...snip....
> So, if 1+1=2, for me C-States Enabled destabilize my overclock a lot!
> But... I haven't tried to set C-States to AUTO... I will try also tomorrow!
> Wait for some screen update of OCCT + Prime95 (I hope), this evening


----------



## Xpander69

i can confirm the C-state bug. When thats enabled system sometimes just hangs with black screen (Linux) after some random time in idle, never happened in load. with C-state disabled i havent encountered this. As for Segfault bug, i ran the ryzen-kill script for 2 hours 2 times and never seen it segfault, but some people say that you need to run it for like 24 hours to see that bug. Since i dont do 24 hour compiles on my CPU, i haven't really cared to wait for RMA.


----------



## komodikkio

The timings are really random. Sometimes it took 9+ hrs and others it took me 5 mins to segfault.
For me was worth checking because i was sure that kind of bug could influence as well other stability aspects
And the huge differences between the old and the newest/fixed cpus looks realty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpander69*
> 
> i can confirm the C-state bug. When thats enabled system sometimes just hangs with black screen (Linux) after some random time in idle, never happened in load. with C-state disabled i havent encountered this. As for Segfault bug, i ran the ryzen-kill script for 2 hours 2 times and never seen it segfault, but some people say that you need to run it for like 24 hours to see that bug. Since i dont do 24 hour compiles on my CPU, i haven't really cared to wait for RMA.


----------



## Xpander69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> The timings are really random. Sometimes it took 9+ hrs and others it took me 5 mins to segfault.
> For me was worth checking because i was sure that kind of bug could influence as well other stability aspects
> And the huge differences between the old and the newest/fixed cpus looks realty.


yep, super random. once i had 5 days without freeze, second time i got freeze in 5 min. But yeah once i disabled c-states i have had 10 days uptime no problems.
i think i will keep this CPU until zen+ comes out next year and then upgrade, i can't deal with RMA in my country, it will take forever to get a replacement and i need to use my system


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpander69*
> 
> i can confirm the C-state bug. When thats enabled system sometimes just hangs with black screen (Linux) after some random time in idle, never happened in load. with C-state disabled i havent encountered this. As for Segfault bug, i ran the ryzen-kill script for 2 hours 2 times and never seen it segfault, but some people say that you need to run it for like 24 hours to see that bug. Since i dont do 24 hour compiles on my CPU, i haven't really cared to wait for RMA.


Is it a Windows based script? How do we do the seg fault error check in Windows?


----------



## komodikkio

There's a windows port of the test here, but i think the ubuntu live-usb method it's more reliable.
You'd find the detailed how-to for the usb method posted/linked many times in this thread, i can't search for it now but, if you can't find it, i will try to catch it later
Cya
n.b. if your max ram is 16G remember to disable the ramdisk or to start the test script with the "4 4"option
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Is it a Windows based script? How do we do the seg fault error check in Windows?


----------



## Xpander69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Is it a Windows based script? How do we do the seg fault error check in Windows?


its linux only script afaik: https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test
don't use windows so i dunno if theres something like that for it as well.
but you can make a say Ubuntu usb stick and test it yourself


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Hi Keyan, did you check your cpu for segfault bug?
> When i had the faulty cpu, c-states had big implication in my crashes. With the new cpu (segfault bug-free) it's no more a problem and i can happily use c-states.
> Cya


Thanks for the hint!

Yes I have checked the seg-fault bug some times ago, and in onother forum they said that I don't have that bug...
But I'm not sure 100%, because never appeared something like "Congratulations, you have passed the seg-fault check..."

So, I have only this screenshot. I can try it again if you want, but u have to say what I have to aspect to be sure that I have passed the test or not...

After 10 minutes testing I get this in the terminal (I have run this command as suggested from the autor of the script: ./kill-ryzen.sh 4 4)... and then I stopped it.



This is a test passed or not?

P.s. My cpu is 32week


----------



## bardacuda

10 minutes with 4 loops is probably not enough to draw any conclusions. It just runs indefinitely or until you run out of RAM AFAIK, so just run it as long as you want to, to try and catch the bug. I think if you have the bug and use 8 loops with 2 threads...although you would eventually run out of RAM, you could probably find an error before that happens...and it should happen much sooner than with 4 loops (like within a few minutes). You will know because you will get an error message saying it segfaulted. You can use gnome-screenshot to capture the output (or it might have a launcher just called "Screenshot" in ubuntu)

Your CPU is probably a late enough production week that it doesn't have the bug though.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> 10 minutes with 4 loops is probably not enough to draw any conclusions. It just runs indefinitely or until you run out of RAM AFAIK, so just run it as long as you want to, to try and catch the bug. I think if you have the bug and use 8 loops with 2 threads...although you would eventually run out of RAM, you could probably find an error before that happens...and it should happen much sooner than with 4 loops (like within a few minutes). You will know because you will get an error message saying it segfaulted. You can use gnome-screenshot to capture the output (or it might have a launcher just called "Screenshot" in ubuntu)
> 
> Your CPU is probably a late enough production week that it doesn't have the bug though.


Thanks for the info!

So I have to run the command ./kill-ryzen.sh 8 2 and wait until out of ram? Approximately for how much time?

What I have to see in the terminal?


----------



## bardacuda

If you run out of RAM before seeing the segfault error then that means it didn't work and you will have to run it with '4 4'. You can monitor your RAM usage with gnome-system-monitor.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> If you run out of RAM before seeing the segfault error then that means it didn't work and you will have to run it with '4 4'. You can monitor your RAM usage with gnome-system-monitor.


So if I run directly with "4 4" how much time I have to wait?


----------



## komodikkio

Agree with Barda, your CPU is probably a late enough production week that it doesn't have the bug though.
Anyway, for me the test once took 8/9 hours to segfault, others it took just some minutes.
It's a bug linked to randomization, so it's hard to say how long will it take to get the fault.
but as barda said, your CPU's production date looks enough recent (later than week 25)
Cya
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> 10 minutes with 4 loops is probably not enough to draw any conclusions. It just runs indefinitely or until you run out of RAM AFAIK, so just run it as long as you want to, to try and catch the bug. I think if you have the bug and use 8 loops with 2 threads...although you would eventually run out of RAM, you could probably find an error before that happens...and it should happen much sooner than with 4 loops (like within a few minutes). You will know because you will get an error message saying it segfaulted. You can use gnome-screenshot to capture the output (or it might have a launcher just called "Screenshot" in ubuntu)
> Your CPU is probably a late enough production week that it doesn't have the bug though.


----------



## Bo55

Getting closer to hitting under 60ns on my 3333 c14 setup. Honestly id say its an issue with Aida as i ran the test again and it recorded 65.5ns but still, would be good to see it hit 58-59ns


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Getting closer to hitting under 60ns on my 3333 c14 setup. Honestly id say its an issue with Aida as i ran the test again and it recorded 65.5ns but still, would be good to see it hit 58-59ns


can't remember what your memory is or what your timings are....


----------



## owntecx

Hi all, i was buying another prime x370 pro(buildig a new pc for a friend), and somehow the guy selling it was saying he had reports of guys blowing up they ram voltage controler when setting "to much voltage" that beiing 1.37v, Not sure if the guy was being serious, or trying to sell me the crosshair. Any of you had any of you seem this problem anywhere?


----------



## SaccoSVD

At 1.37v I smell bullcrap


----------



## MishelLngelo

Im running my Kingston at 1.4v without blowing up anything, also no overheating anywhere.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I have my X370 PRO since april, no problems whatsoever. Is a great board IMHO.


----------



## owntecx

i also have mine for 4 months running 1.38v no problem whatsoever, i even asked it he didnt missclicked and typed 2.37... but he was pretty sure it wasnt, and blabla somehow he had to buy Another board, but that problem should be fixed by the warranty.


----------



## Pablogamer

Asus will be relase the new AGESA 1072a for us motherboard?


----------



## crakej

1.5v is ok! Definite story telling!

AGESA 1.0.7.2a has come out for Gigabyte boards, but this is their first bios with 10.0.7.Xx - so might be a while for our first revision to come along.....we can but hope!


----------



## SaccoSVD

What would AGESA 1.0.7.2a bring?


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Hi Keyan, did you check your cpu for segfault bug?
> When i had the faulty cpu, c-states had big implication in my crashes. With the new cpu (segfault bug-free) it's no more a problem and i can happily use c-states.
> Cya


My friend also have segfault issue in Linux, but he can enable c state and the system is fully stable.

Maybe u get a defective chip lol.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> can't remember what your memory is or what your timings are....


Trident Z 2x 8gb 3733mhz, SR B-Die


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> Trident Z 2x 8gb 3733mhz, SR B-Die


3333* xd

i see 3733 in msj of subscription and i had this face:

O.O


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 3333* xd
> 
> i see 3733 in msj of subscription and i had this face:
> 
> O.O


If only i could get my system to run at its rated 3733 profile


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bo55*
> 
> If only i could get my system to run at its rated 3733 profile


If only we could all get them running at 3333! Thanks for sharing.

What are your voltages?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> What would AGESA 1.0.7.2a bring?


Not seen any info - it's minor revision though. Maybe more ram improvement? More likely ironing out bugs as it's a new structure.


----------



## Bo55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> If only we could all get them running at 3333! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> What are your voltages?


i can understand the frustration, happy to help out, It should be in AMD's best interest to get memory speeds running on all their boards to at least match the likes of Intel's, i honestly think they are palming it off and focusing on Zen 2 which is disappointing. Doesnt make me wanna buy anything from them in the future if they cant get this working right. I paid alot for my ryzen rig, i want to use my high speed memory using the selection of straps thats available in my bios, it shouldnt be about "winning the silicon lottery" they should ALL be able to run at 3200 to 4000 full stop. There needs to be tighter binning process so that everyone gets a proper functioning chip.

i ran into this accidently but i can trigger a black screen by running the "sfc /scannow" command in windows cmd prompt. Once it reaches about 70% it will black screen EVERYTIME which i cant recover from without manually turning off my pc. I have no idea what is causing it. Not impressed at all.

Anwyay here are my settings

Bios 1201
Dram Voltage - 1.39v
Soc - 1.13v
Soc LLC 3
Soc cuurent capability - 130%
Soc power phase control - optimised


----------



## Pablogamer

My final overclock (rock solid) with this board:


----------



## ZeNch

i can bench with 4GHz but with 1.463v (svi2) is not full stable, dont have temperature problem only need more voltage -.-

i need for [email protected] and for [email protected]


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i can bench with 4GHz but with 1.463v (svi2) is not full stable, dont have temperature problem only need more voltage -.-
> 
> i need for [email protected] and for [email protected]


What LLC are you using?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> What LLC are you using?


3 and 4 ... but the voltages what i say are SVI2 sensor (real voltage) not setted voltage in Bios.


----------



## YellowFlash

Hello!

Just got my system up and running. Ryzen 1600, Asus Prime X370-Pro and Corsair Vengeance 16GB 3000. (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 15-17-17-35 1.35V ver 5.30)

Tried every slot combination, but Windows (64 bit Pro) says that it can't use 16GB only 8GB. Tried the latest BIOS as well, didn't help.

Tried using only one and then both ram sticks as well. Can't boot properly from A1-A2 slots, as I have black screen, dead kb and mouse. B1-B2 slots are working, I have all 16GB of ram, but only in Single Channel.

Anyone had this issue?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowFlash*
> 
> Tried every slot combination, but Windows (64 bit Pro) says that it can't use 16GB only 8GB. Tried the latest BIOS as well, didn't help.
> 
> Tried using only one and then both ram sticks as well. Can't boot properly from A1-A2 slots, as I have black screen, dead kb and mouse. B1-B2 slots are working, I have all 16GB of ram, but only in Single Channel.


Two RAM sticks have to be inserted in slots A2 and B2, the second and fourth ones from the CPU.


----------



## YellowFlash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Two RAM sticks have to be inserted in slots A2 and B2, the second and fourth ones from the CPU.


As I said: "Tried every slots combination"


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowFlash*
> 
> As I said: "Tried every slots combination"


What I've tried to mean is that if A2 and B2 does not work properly, there's almost no point to test the other slots.

The attempts you probably have already done and should be done, by naming the sticks S1 and S2:

A2: S1
B2: S2

A2: S2
B2: S1

A2: S1
B2: empty

A2: empty
B2: S2

A2: S2
B2: empty

A2: empty
B2: S2

The purpose if to identify the issue:
- one defective stick
- one defective channel
- the motherboard is unable to handle the dual channel

On my rig, I've found out the sticks have to be inserted in a specific order is the slots A2 and B2, unless they don't work. One of the IMCs must be weaker than the other, and the same must go for the RAM sticks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Wow, I could boot my 64GB Hynix Adie (Corsair Vengeance LED 2933 15-17-17-17-35 1.3v) at 3200mhz for the first time ever with these timings!! (thought it was absolutely impossible)

Unfortunately it fails sometimes and when I can get into windows is not yet stable. I could run some CB15 and a couple AIDA memory benchmarks but ultimately it Green screened on me twice.

Latency dropped 10ns (88ns from unusually high 97ns in 3203)

My CB15 score was 1778 which is pretty much the same as running the RAm at 2933mhz.

What would you change there to make it more stable?

Memory Frequency: DDR4-3200MHz
DRAM Voltage: 1.35 V (Tried also 1.4v and SOC 1.1v)
DRAM Timings:
DRAM CAS# Latency: 16
Trcdrd: 18
Tcdwr: 18
DRAM RAS# PRE Time: 18
DRAM RAS# ACT Time: 38
Trc_SM: 56
TrrdS_SM: 6
TrrdL_SM: 8
Tfaw_SM: 39
TwtrS_SM: 4
TwtrL_SM: 12
Twr_SM: 22
Trcpage_SM: 0
Trdrdscl_SM: 6
TwrwrSd_SM: 6
Tfrfc_SM: 560
Trfc2_SM: 416
Trfc4_SM: 256
Tcwl_SM: 16
Trtp_SM: 12
Trdwr_SM: 6
Twrrd_SM: 4
TwrwrSc_SM: 1
TwrwrSd_SM: 7
TwrwrDd_SM: 7
TrdrdSc_SM: 1
TrdrdSd_SM: 5
TrdrdDd_SM: 5
Tcke_SM: 8
ProcODT_SM: Auto (Tried also range from 60 to 40ohm, auto works better)
Cmd2T: 2T
Gear Down Mode: Disabeled
RttNom: Auto
RttWr: Auto
RttPark: Auto


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Wow, I could boot my 64GB Hynix Adie (Corsair Vengeance LED 2933 15-17-17-17-35 1.3v) at 3200mhz for the first time ever with these timings!! (thought it was absolutely impossible)
> 
> Unfortunately it fails sometimes and when I can get into windows is not yet stable. I could run some CB15 and a couple AIDA memory benchmarks but ultimately it Green screened on me twice.
> 
> Latency dropped 10ns (88ns from unusually high 97ns in 3203)
> 
> My CB15 score was 1778 which is pretty much the same as running the RAm at 2933mhz.
> 
> What would you change there to make it more stable?
> 
> Memory Frequency: DDR4-3200MHz
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35 V (Tried also 1.4v and SOC 1.1v)
> DRAM Timings:
> DRAM CAS# Latency: 16
> Trcdrd: 18
> Tcdwr: 18
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time: 18
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time: 38
> Trc_SM: 56
> TrrdS_SM: 6
> TrrdL_SM: 8
> Tfaw_SM: 39
> TwtrS_SM: 4
> TwtrL_SM: 12
> Twr_SM: 22
> Trcpage_SM: 0
> Trdrdscl_SM: 6
> TwrwrSd_SM: 6
> Tfrfc_SM: 560
> Trfc2_SM: 416
> Trfc4_SM: 256
> Tcwl_SM: 16
> Trtp_SM: 12
> Trdwr_SM: 6
> Twrrd_SM: 4
> TwrwrSc_SM: 1
> TwrwrSd_SM: 7
> TwrwrDd_SM: 7
> TrdrdSc_SM: 1
> TrdrdSd_SM: 5
> TrdrdDd_SM: 5
> Tcke_SM: 8
> ProcODT_SM: Auto (Tried also range from 60 to 40ohm, auto works better)
> Cmd2T: 2T
> Gear Down Mode: Disabeled
> RttNom: Auto
> RttWr: Auto
> RttPark: Auto


Trc_SM: 56 to 75
Cmd2T: 2T to auto
Gear Down Mode: Disabled to auto


----------



## karenin

Btw what i always wanted to know, is there a reason that every Ryzen Board is setting the tRC Timing at least 20 CK higher than what we can calculate (even with 2133 on auto i get even more than my 3466 DOCP Profile states)? Does Ryzen not like tRC to be too tight?

Im using tRP = tRP + tRAS (or it was tRCD + tRAS, im not sure anymore but there was a logical connection between the used timings and why they "produce" tRC, but most if not everytime tRP = tRCD so its eh...).

On Auto it seems to add the tCL value to those (i get 72 when using DOCP 16-18-18-38).


----------



## komodikkio

Off course, Segfault bug = defective cpu
How long did your friend test the rig? With which tools? Ecc. There are a lot of involved variables.
Cya
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> My friend also have segfault issue in Linux, but he can enable c state and the system is fully stable.
> Maybe u get a defective chip lol.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Given the BCLK option is hidden in official BIOS, could I use FID and DID to get exact clocks?

As in, now is at "4.05" but in reality is 4.041 so I was wondering which FID and DID could give me exact 4.050 Ghz

I never used those so I don't wanna put something stupid and brick the board.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Given the BCLK option is hidden in official BIOS, could I use FID and DID to get exact clocks?
> 
> As in, now is at "4.05" but in reality is 4.041 so I was wondering which FID and DID could give me exact 4.050 Ghz
> 
> I never used those so I don't wanna put something stupid and brick the board.


The BLCK always fluctuates.
It's not only lower than 100 Mhz.

Disabling "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" (by modding the bios) reduces the BLCK range, but it stills varies.

This option is disabled on my rig, to make my BLCK more steady and closer to 100 Mhz, but recently, I've seen the BLCK to jump up to 101.6 Mhz. It make the CPU frequency to jump from 3.90 to 3.96 GHz.

That's why the trick to get a more still 4.05 Ghz is not to play with FID and DID, because it could end up with a frequency spike that could crash the CPU.
You have to install a modded bios or to mod the official one yourself.

By the way, the frequency is FID / DID x 200.
For example:
FID=156
DID=8
=> Freq=3.9 Ghz


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The BLCK always fluctuates.
> It's not only lower than 100 Mhz.
> 
> Disabling "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" (by modding the bios) reduces the BLCK range, but it stills varies.
> 
> This option is disabled on my rig, to make my BLCK more steady and closer to 100 Mhz, but recently, I've seen the BLCK to jump up to 101.6 Mhz. It make the CPU frequency to jump from 3.90 to 3.96 GHz.
> 
> That's why the trick to get a more still 4.05 Ghz is not to play with FID and DID, because it could end up with a frequency spike that could crash the CPU.
> You have to install a modded bios or to mod the official one yourself.
> 
> By the way, the frequency is FID / DID x 200.
> For example:
> FID=156
> DID=8
> => Freq=3.9 Ghz


Thank you.

Hmmm I tried DID = 10 and a FID number to get 4060Ghz and I ended having to reset CMOS.

So yes....better not to touch that,


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Hmmm I tried DID = 10 and a FID number to get 4060Ghz and I ended having to reset CMOS.
> 
> So yes....better not to touch that,


4060 Mhz implies FID=203 and DID=10

But I wonder how you managed to soft brick your board only by setting the CPU frequency. Using FID and DID is stricty has the same result than an automatically interpreted multiplier.
Are you sure your CPU is able to handle it with the currently set voltage?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Exactly, that was the FID and DID I used.

Yes the voltage was right. 1.43v is enough to get even get 4.1Ghz booting to windows.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Exactly, that was the FID and DID I used.
> 
> Yes the voltage was right. 1.43v is enough to get even get 4.1Ghz booting to windows.


do you try with offset?


----------



## SaccoSVD

No, I tried with a fixed Vcore of 1.43v


----------



## Reous

FID and DID was a bit messed up in earlier bios versions. maybe still.
Try it with lower clock frequenz like 3.65ghz and look if it is really 3.65ghz.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I guess if I cannot set it to 4.060Ghz then I better don't touch that until a future BIOS.







...or simply leave it alone as I already have a pretty neat OC.

What's the worst thing that can happen by fiddling with that? just a soft brick?


----------



## Lermite

Damn, I've also soft bricked my board by playing with FID and DID.
First, I thought DID was no allowed to be set at 10 but 16 and even my usual 8 end up to a soft brick too.
Even much weirder: An "Auto" frequency set with 38 as multiplier gave a soft brick too.
I don't even dare to set the CPU frequency through the bios any longer. I let it to Auto, and I use ZenStates or override it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Mmm zen states might be a good option, as I remember the upper region had more fine options no?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mmm zen states might be a good option, as I remember the upper region had more fine options no?


The only bad side of ZenStates is to let both the frequency and the core voltage on Auto in the bios.
That makes my 1700 to runs at 3.0 GHz outside Windows, but at the boot duration mainly depends on everything but the CPU itself, it must not be affected by the CPU frequency.

ZenStates always ran fine on my rig. The only flaw was the ghost offset of the bios 1201, but this bug was not specific to ZenState: it concerned the offset set in the bios as well.

And whoever doesn't like to overclock with P-States can set the "Minimum state of the CPU" to 100% in the Power Plan advanced option. That prevent another P-State that P0 to be selected.
But letting the frequency to go down with P-State (with Minimal state to 20%) doesn't affect the performances so there not real point to stick to P0 only.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I like Zenstates but don't use it anymore.

I have it on a folder ready in case I need it.

So, I just tried and meh! the upper range is like in the BIOS (4 / 4.025 / 4.05 / 4.075)

So. no, cannot compensate for those extra 10Mhz unless I play with BLCK Spread Spectrum with a Modded BIOS but I don't wanna risk it for 10Mhz


----------



## Lermite

Yes, the frequency increment in Zenstates is 0.25 Ghz, the same than the Auto multiplier in the bios, or the manual one with DID=8 (if it worked properly).

I like ZenStates anyway because it allows to change the frequency anytime, without having to reboot neither to use a much heavier/buggy soft such Ryzen Master or AI Suite.
That way, I can reduce the fans noise when they bother me, or raise when I need more performances.

I can understand (slightly) why you're afraid to flash a modded bios, but you could load a .cmo file generated from a modded bios.
This trick is perfectly safe because the worst that can happen is a soft brick requiring a Clear CMOS.
The main benefits on loading such a .cmo file are:
- SB Clock Spread Spectrum disabled: bus clock at 100 MHz.
- HPET in SB disabled: theoretical performances gain in some games


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah I know, you can also set the clock to stock before updating windows to minimize risk.

But about fan and noise.

You live in "your cave" in France don't you monsieur Ermite?









I bet is quite cold as in my cave here in Salzburg now.

What case and cooling do you have? cause here my fans are at a ridiculous 400RPM/600RPM pump at 1.400RPM (virtually silent) now and my minimum is 25c and I never touch 60c on a normal to heavier usage.

Even while stressing is not that noisy. I'm using 4 noctua fans on a push pull with my 240 rad AIO and I keep my window to keep the room fresh.


----------



## gasolin

Can't belive my luck, got my self a Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4

Now im on 4ghz 1.35625 volt LLC 4

https://valid.x86.fr/pa50uf

https://i.imgur.com/VHeI0Zc.png


----------



## Nagibator92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Now im on 4ghz 1.35625 volt LLC 4


how much do you need for 3.8?


----------



## gasolin

Can't remember what it was, 3.9ghz is about 1.275volt according to cpu-z or 0.9375 if using offset +


----------



## Nagibator92

I thought you had Ryzen 1700? my 1700x works 3.8 = 1.2v


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Can't remember what it was, 3.9ghz is about 1.275volt according to cpu-z or 0.9375 if using offset +


CPU-Z is unable to display the real core voltage.
The right value is:
- HWiNFO: CPU Core Voltage (VDI2 TFN)
- HW Monitor: CPU VDD
- VDI: CRC-0 Voltage


----------



## figarro

ASUS seems to have removed the latest BIOS from their website. Now the latest version shows up as 1201. Weird, right?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> ASUS seems to have removed the latest BIOS from their website. Now the latest version shows up as 1201. Weird, right?


It's still there


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ugh, just seen it too, weird enough !!! Although 3203 is running just fine here.


----------



## figarro

For me it doesn't on the international, US and RO locales.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Not here on my bookmarked site:


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> For me it doesn't on the international, US and RO locales.


i have it if you want it


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> For me it doesn't on the international, US and RO locales.


sorry double post


----------



## figarro

Thanks, but I'm using a modded 1201 for now. I've downloaded 3201 when it first showed up, but people say it doesn't bring anything new to the table. I'm still waiting for that firmware that will help me with my Hynix dual rank kit...


----------



## gasolin

trying 4.1ghz wish me luck


----------



## gasolin

hardware failure on 1 thread


----------



## crakej

There are quite a few bugs in 3203 -they won't affect many users but if they have a new build coming with fixes, it makes sense to remove the one they know is buggy. I reckon we'll see a new bios soon.


----------



## gasolin

Bios or cpu cooler reason, i now can run my ryzen 5 1600 at x40 and that's better than ever, i can't be unhappy

Using latest bios 3203


----------



## Browni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> For me it doesn't on the international, US and RO locales.


Not showing for UK either although it was definitely there yesterday.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> There are quite a few bugs in 3203 -they won't affect many users but if they have a new build coming with fixes, it makes sense to remove the one they know is buggy. I reckon we'll see a new bios soon.


You're probably right because I soft bricked my board three times just by trying to set the CPU frequency through the bios.


----------



## yair30

here you go guys

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3203.zip


----------



## Valter84

It`s strange that they have removed the bios from website.


----------



## SaccoSVD

200mm fan replaced in the side panel with a Noctua one, connected with a split cable to the CHASSIS 2 header together with the exhaust fan.

Now this huge silent fan can spin up during stress (previously it was a toy fan that came with my Corsair Carbide case spinning real slow and fixed)

MUHAHAH! this is gonna lower temps even more and keep the MOBO VRM even cooler.

At stress the system has a ridiculous amount of positive airflow. It's bombarded with fresh air from all angles.

Pic from the original case.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valter84*
> 
> It`s strange that they have removed the bios from website.


They've removed nearly everything now! not sure what's going on!


----------



## MishelLngelo

I can see all but 3203 here https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I can see all but 3203 here https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


what?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> what?


All BIOS versions except that one. 0504 to 1201.


----------



## crakej

They're changing the structure of the site - bios revisions won't come under any operating system sections - makes sense as one bios fits all....i've checked a few other regions sites and same thing is happening...


----------



## kladve

i got stability on this board


----------



## crakej

Looks like some people running 3203 are having problems with their graphics cards not initializing if they had another pcie card plugged into the system....

https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20171124233115806&board_id=1&model=PRIME+X370-PRO&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmmm that sucks. He has a Vega card and some other PCIe cards.

Here I have a 980ti and almost many PCIe slots populated (Wifi, Firewire card, extra USB/Sata card) and Haven't had any problems.


----------



## karenin

New Bios 3401: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3401.zip?_ga=2.154798714.316121376.1512663772-1762285798.1512663772


----------



## johnyb0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> New Bios 3401: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3401.zip?_ga=2.154798714.316121376.1512663772-1762285798.1512663772


Can't see it on the download page (checked several country pages). Where did you get this ? Any info on changes ? Thanks!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here I found it under win7 32bit

Description:

Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors


----------



## gasolin

no it's not there


----------



## gasolin

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## MaxMorjewski

https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## gasolin

Still no bios


----------



## johnyb0y

I can see it when i choose "Windows 7 - 32Bit". Anyone willing to try ?








I'm not expecting any change in RAM compatibility at all though.


----------



## MaxMorjewski

From what I heard it's just a 3203 wit a fix for some AMD Vega bug that can occur on the Prime x370-Pro.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here I found it under win7 32bit
> 
> Description:
> 
> *Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors*


Asus its very troll, delete de evidence and upload a new bios with the same description xd


----------



## MishelLngelo

Someone must be delusional, there+s nothing like 3401 on those links, under any OS. AGESA 1071 is in the 3803 so that wouldn't be new either.


----------



## L0nerism

Managed to grab it before it was removed again.


----------



## Lermite

As the 3203 has many bugs and the 3401 could correct some of them, I've flashed a modded 3401.



It does not look to run worse but I haven't test what does not work with the 3203 yet.

At least, setting the CPU multiplier manually (FID: 152 DID: 8) worked fine, without soft brick (unlike 3203), and the CPU offset is correctly applied to (unlike 201).


----------



## gasolin

again removed?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I upgraded, no problem, nothing new either.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I have a question, did any of you ever had windows update failing to work for some reason?

The troubleshooter fails.

The Network troubleshooter says: "Windows could not automatically detect this network's proxy settings" yet I'm able to connect to the internet.

I tried every single possible fix and nothing worked. I think is just windows update that is temporarily down (but it's been days)...this started to happen once I stopped Insider builds cause I need to report something to presonus and they ask me to use an official build.

So at this point I'm curious if waiting is the solution and windows update will be working later (if that ever happened to you)


----------



## gasolin

Don't install creators update 1703,1709

https://www.computerworld.com/article/3232632/microsoft-windows/how-to-block-windows-10-fall-creators-update-from-installing.html

https://www.windowscentral.com/windows-10-fall-creators-update-common-installation-problems-and-fixes


----------



## johnyb0y

I'm still on 0902 as it is the most stable for me. I will wait a few more releases. Right now Asus schedule is kind of sketchy with disappearing releases :S


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I have a question, did any of you ever had windows update failing to work for some reason?
> 
> The troubleshooter fails.
> 
> The Network troubleshooter says: "Windows could not automatically detect this network's proxy settings" yet I'm able to connect to the internet.
> 
> I tried every single possible fix and nothing worked. I think is just windows update that is temporarily down (but it's been days)...this started to happen once I stopped Insider builds cause I need to report something to presonus and they ask me to use an official build.
> 
> So at this point I'm curious if waiting is the solution and windows update will be working later (if that ever happened to you)


i say it to you before xd
1709 build its very bad to our hardware, now i use 1706 (i believe)

you use your beast to work, dont update windows (only security patchs).


----------



## ManofGod1000

Thanking GOD with a BIG HUGH SIGH OF RELIEF!







(Caps are not me yelling, except in jubilation.) I flashed the 3401 bios, up from 3203 and it got to 95% and just froze.














So, I gave Asus support a call, they walked me through what to do and it brought up the bios recovery screen. They walked me through what to do, stayed on the phone with me through the whole process and I am now up and running again!









Well, I also asked if going forward, there would be any benefit to update in the future for someone who is on a original release 1700. Well, he said no and therefore, I am not upgrading the firmware on this board ever again. Next time though, I am going to purchase a board like the Crosshair 6 Hero just so I have an available way to flash a bad flash directly through a port like the Crosshair has.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah I hear you. I will get only official releases from now on. (if I can)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Thanking GOD with a BIG HUGH SIGH OF RELIEF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caps are not me yelling, except in jubilation.) I flashed the 3401 bios, up from 3203 and it got to 95% and just froze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I gave Asus support a call, they walked me through what to do and it brought up the bios recovery screen. They walked me through what to do, stayed on the phone with me through the whole process and I am now up and running again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I also asked if going forward, there would be any benefit to update in the future for someone who is on a original release 1700. Well, he said no and therefore, I am not upgrading the firmware on this board ever again. Next time though, I am going to purchase a board like the Crosshair 6 Hero just so I have an available way to flash a bad flash directly through a port like the Crosshair has.


So what did you do to recover? I'm curious as that could happen on anyone of us and the recovery process was never that clear.


----------



## MishelLngelo

1709 insider build 17046 running without problems here, expecting new build to drop in very shortly. maybe even today.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Mine is 17046

Besides that Telemetry service that got me by the balls for a while it's been running fine.

Is just that it seems I cannot check for updates....might have something to do with me deferring Insider updates...so I'll wait.


----------



## MaxMorjewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> 1709 insider build 17046 running without problems here, expecting new build to drop in very shortly. maybe even today.


Wrong thread?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Thanking GOD with a BIG HUGH SIGH OF RELIEF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caps are not me yelling, except in jubilation.) I flashed the 3401 bios, up from 3203 and it got to 95% and just froze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I gave Asus support a call, they walked me through what to do and it brought up the bios recovery screen. They walked me through what to do, stayed on the phone with me through the whole process and I am now up and running again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I also asked if going forward, there would be any benefit to update in the future for someone who is on a original release 1700. Well, he said no and therefore, I am not upgrading the firmware on this board ever again. Next time though, I am going to purchase a board like the Crosshair 6 Hero just so I have an available way to flash a bad flash directly through a port like the Crosshair has.


What did you do to recover the BIOS?

I have a second Prime X370-Pro here which is bricked and I can't get "crashfree" to work. Neither with fat32 USB stick and correctly named BIOS file, nor with mainboard CD...fans are spinning, but no picture.


----------



## gasolin




----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> So what did you do to recover? I'm curious as that could happen on anyone of us and the recovery process was never that clear.


He had me hold the power button and power the computer off. Then he had me turn off the power supply itself. Once that was done, he had me turn on the power supply, boot up the computer and it came to a text based recovery screen. The file was downloaded again, named X370PRO.CAP, placed on a flash drive, the computer was restarted, it went straight to the bios flash screen, flashed, rebooted, done.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxMorjewski*
> 
> Wrong thread?
> What did you do to recover the BIOS?
> 
> I have a second Prime X370-Pro here which is bricked and I can't get "crashfree" to work. Neither with fat32 USB stick and correctly named BIOS file, nor with mainboard CD...fans are spinning, but no picture.


Why would it be wrong thread ?


----------



## MaxMorjewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> He had me hold the power button and power the computer off. Then he had me turn off the power supply itself. Once that was done, he had me turn on the power supply, boot up the computer and it came to a text based recovery screen. The file was downloaded again, named X370PRO.CAP, placed on a flash drive, the computer was restarted, it went straight to the bios flash screen, flashed, rebooted, done.


Thanks for the info..so this will sadly not work with my bricked board, as I have already tested that workaround (even with removing the CMOS battery for 20min while PSU disconnected).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Why would it be wrong thread ?


Because I thought this thread is about the Prime X370-Pro and it's tweaks/tips for BIOS. Not about Microsoft Windows 10.
Btw. insider preview 17046 was running here as well. I see no difference to 1709 when it comes to gaming+streaming, but I heard that for some testers it helped with their microstutter problems which I don't have in the first place.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxMorjewski*
> 
> Thanks for the info..so this will sadly not work with my bricked board, as I have already tested that workaround (even with removing the CMOS battery for 20min while PSU disconnected).


No problem. The first time I had the board bricked back in June, it would not post at all. They provided me a return tag, I shipped it to them, they shipped me another working board and that was that. I think it took about 1 week to ship it and get it back, it might be worth a try if you have not already done so.


----------



## MaxMorjewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Why would it be wrong thread ?


Because I thought this thread is about the Prime X370-Pro and it's tweaks/tips for BIOS. Not about Microsoft Windows 10.
I didn't see that there were some questions about which Win10 branch updates to use and which to avoid. Now that I found that posting, it seems like you simply tried to answer to that.

Btw. insider preview 17046 was running here as well. I see no difference to 1709 when it comes to gaming+streaming, but I heard that for some testers it helped with their microstutter problems which I don't have in the first place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> No problem. The first time I had the board bricked back in June, it would not post at all. They provided me a return tag, I shipped it to them, they shipped me another working board and that was that. I think it took about 1 week to ship it and get it back, it might be worth a try if you have not already done so.


Yeah, my bricked board is 3 month old, I will send it back to the shop, so they will send it for RMA to Asus (Asus won't take the RMA directly from me as a customer, so I'll let the online-shop handle that).

Another Prime X370-Pro is already in my case, as I prefer not to wait for the repair/change. I could sell the other board, when it's back from RMA and keep the new board (which sadly was already used, but it works fine).


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> As the 3203 has many bugs and the 3401 could correct some of them, I've flashed a modded 3401.
> 
> 
> 
> It does not look to run worse but I haven't test what does not work with the 3203 yet.
> 
> At least, setting the CPU multiplier manually (FID: 152 DID: 8) worked fine, without soft brick (unlike 3203), and the CPU offset is correctly applied to (unlike 201).


Would you mind sharing your modded build Lermite?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Thanking GOD with a BIG HUGH SIGH OF RELIEF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caps are not me yelling, except in jubilation.) I flashed the 3401 bios, up from 3203 and it got to 95% and just froze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I gave Asus support a call, they walked me through what to do and it brought up the bios recovery screen. They walked me through what to do, stayed on the phone with me through the whole process and I am now up and running again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I also asked if going forward, there would be any benefit to update in the future for someone who is on a original release 1700. Well, he said no and therefore, I am not upgrading the firmware on this board ever again. Next time though, I am going to purchase a board like the Crosshair 6 Hero just so I have an available way to flash a bad flash directly through a port like the Crosshair has.


ASUS support would tell you that whatever the version was - and it would be good advice unless you know what you're doing and want whatever bugfixes/improvements there might be, whatever the risk!

This is only the 2nd release of a totally different bios structure and I'm sure it will take more than one revision to get everything right. 3203 DID have improvements for some people's ram OC so those should be in this version too for those that didn't get 3203 before it was taken down.


----------



## thigobr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> As the 3203 has many bugs and the 3401 could correct some of them, I've flashed a modded 3401.
> 
> 
> 
> It does not look to run worse but I haven't test what does not work with the 3203 yet.
> 
> At least, setting the CPU multiplier manually (FID: 152 DID: 8) worked fine, without soft brick (unlike 3203), and the CPU offset is correctly applied to (unlike 201).


Hi Lermite! Could you test P-State overclocking?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> He had me hold the power button and power the computer off. Then he had me turn off the power supply itself. Once that was done, he had me turn on the power supply, boot up the computer and it came to a text based recovery screen. The file was downloaded again, named X370PRO.CAP, placed on a flash drive, the computer was restarted, it went straight to the bios flash screen, flashed, rebooted, done.


May I know which USB port you used?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your modded build Lermite?


Here you go: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3401L1P.zip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> Hi Lermite! Could you test P-State overclocking?


Just hold my beer....








I'm pretty not confident in the result though.

EDIT: As expected, the 3401 P-States are still far to work properly.
I tried to set three P-States: 3.8, 2.4 and 0.9 Ghz.
But the frequency I got under Windows are 3.0, 2.7, 2.4, 1.55

The settings I tried:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry about the cursor location














But ZenStates works fine with:

CPU Frequency: Auto
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
CPU Offset Voltage: Auto


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Might I know what USB port you used?


The top one below the USB C port.


----------



## SaccoSVD

thank you


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Here you go: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3401L1P.zip
> Just hold my beer....


Thanks for sharing! Do you know what the extra settings in Memory timing settings are, or did you unlock them?

CS/ODT Drive Strength
MEMCLK Drive Strength

My performances has taken a very small hit with 3401 - CB15 consistently down about 28 from 1808 to 1780. Something has been done to memory timings/settings - I now don't need to set ProcODT for stable 3200 CL14 at all. Previously required 56, and before that 60Ohm

At 3333, memory configs that would not boot before are booting, but no simple fix to getting 3333 stable for me.

100MHz bus is working fine - HPET Timer has re enabled in windows so disabled it again - is it disabled in this modded bios?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Do you know what the extra settings in Memory timing settings are, or did you unlock them?
> 
> CS/ODT Drive Strength
> MEMCLK Drive Strength


I unlocked MEMCLK and DQS because they are hidden in the official versions.
The other ones were already visible.

But I don't have a clue about their meaning.
I just found out my RAM is a bit less unstable at 3333, with fewer failed boot attemps, with these values:

Code:



Code:


MEMCLK:        20
DQS:           60
AddrCmdSetup:  63
CsOdtSetup:    63
CkeSetup:      63
CadBusClk:     24
CadBusAddrCmd: 30
CadBusOdt:     30
CadBusCke:     60

But most of all these "Strength" settings look related to each other so finding their right value is pretty tricky.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Mods are working fine - 100MHz bus and no HPET


Yes, I disabled:
- SB Clock Spread Spectrum
- HPET in SB


----------



## thigobr

Thanks for sharing Lermite!!

Similar result to 3203... The CPU is working on default frequencies and it ignores P-State settings.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I unlocked MEMCLK and DQS because they are hidden in the official versions.
> The other ones were already visible.
> 
> But I don't have a clue about their meaning.
> I just found out my RAM is a bit less unstable at 3333, with fewer failed boot attemps, with these values:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MEMCLK:        20
> DQS:           60
> AddrCmdSetup:  63
> CsOdtSetup:    63
> CkeSetup:      63
> CadBusClk:     24
> CadBusAddrCmd: 30
> CadBusOdt:     30
> CadBusCke:     60
> 
> But most of all these "Strength" settings look related to each other so finding their right value is pretty tricky.
> Yes, I disabled:
> - SB Clock Spread Spectrum
> - HPET in SB


Thanks for clarifying. I found HPET Enabled in Windows after I loaded this bios - had to disable it again - not sure why this is.

Mem learning retry bug is still here with 5 retries along with CBS settings not resetting as with 3203.

I don't really understand these termination settings, but going to have a play and see if I can get stable. I will report back.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Does anybody knows the sub timings for some Gskill RipJawz V (2x16GB) for 3200mhz?

Part number F4-3200C16D-32GVK

It's for my brother's rig.


----------



## os4321

Does anyone notice the DRAM values *tRDWR* and *tRFC* sometimes are different using default Bios RAM settings on Auto. Notice *tRDWR* is different values for Channel A and B when using Auto.

2 sticks of RAM.

Slots *A2 + B2*:
tRFC = 312 (in Bios) and 374 in RTC
tRDWR = 9 for CHA and 10 for CHB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Slots *A1 + B1*:
tRFC = 374 (in Bios) and 374 in RTC
tRDWR = shows 9/9 on first boot but after some time (maybe Window Sleep or Reboot) changes to 9/10


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*9/9* on first boot



*9/10* after some time maybe Windows Sleep or Reboot.





I reseated the RAM, swapped sticks over in the slots, and reset CMOS. I also notice this displayed in previous Bios version 0805 from some screenshots Reous posted (http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/1900#post_26207626) see screenshot number 7 in Spoiler tab.

I have some older RTC screenshots which show value as 8 but now shows as 9 or 10.

I ran HCI memtest overnight (16x 850MB) to 1200% using slots A1 and B1 when tRDWR was showing 9/9 and no errors reported. I now moved the Ram sticks back to A2 and B2 and it shows 9/10 in Bios. I need to do some more testing.

Anyone else experience this or can advise what are your default values?

Im not sure if this is a visual display Bug or if the RAM is actually trained at these values.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> Does anyone notice the DRAM values *tRDWR* and *tRFC* sometimes are different using default Bios RAM settings on Auto. Notice *tRDWR* is different values for Channel A and B when using Auto.


I also got often asymmetric values to tRDWR and tWRRD but I could not explain it.

Of course, it does not happen any longer since I type every timings manually.


----------



## figarro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I unlocked MEMCLK and DQS because they are hidden in the official versions.
> The other ones were already visible.
> 
> But I don't have a clue about their meaning.
> I just found out my RAM is a bit less unstable at 3333, with fewer failed boot attemps, with these values:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MEMCLK:        20
> DQS:           60
> AddrCmdSetup:  63
> CsOdtSetup:    63
> CkeSetup:      63
> CadBusClk:     24
> CadBusAddrCmd: 30
> CadBusOdt:     30
> CadBusCke:     60
> 
> But most of all these "Strength" settings look related to each other so finding their right value is pretty tricky.
> Yes, I disabled:
> - SB Clock Spread Spectrum
> - HPET in SB


Yes, I disabled:
- SB Clock Spread Spectrum
- HPET in SB[/quote]

Where are these settings in the BIOS? And do I need to disable HPET in Windows too? And how do you do that?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figarro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> - HPET in SB
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these settings in the BIOS? And do I need to disable HPET in Windows too? And how do you do that?
Click to expand...

I don't know much about HPET but I assume the option "HPET in SB" I disabled in the bios only affects the southbridge.

This command disables it in Windows: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

In case you need to enable it back: bcdedit /set useplatformclock true


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> ASUS support would tell you that whatever the version was - and it would be good advice unless you know what you're doing and want whatever bugfixes/improvements there might be, whatever the risk!
> 
> This is only the 2nd release of a totally different bios structure and I'm sure it will take more than one revision to get everything right. 3203 DID have improvements for some people's ram OC so those should be in this version too for those that didn't get 3203 before it was taken down.


Yes but, in my case, I cannot get beyond my 1700 has a hard wall of 3.8 Ghz and my ram has been running at 2933 speed since the 1.0.0.6 bios release. (3000 speed ram but, there is no 3000 speed divider and 3066 does not work.) Just wanted to comment on this just to fill things in.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os4321*
> 
> Does anyone notice the DRAM values *tRDWR* and *tRFC* sometimes are different using default Bios RAM settings on Auto. Notice *tRDWR* is different values for Channel A and B when using Auto.
> 
> 2 sticks of RAM.
> 
> Slots *A2 + B2*:
> tRFC = 312 (in Bios) and 374 in RTC
> tRDWR = 9 for CHA and 10 for CHB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slots *A1 + B1*:
> tRFC = 374 (in Bios) and 374 in RTC
> tRDWR = shows 9/9 on first boot but after some time (maybe Window Sleep or Reboot) changes to 9/10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *9/9* on first boot
> 
> 
> 
> *9/10* after some time maybe Windows Sleep or Reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reseated the RAM, swapped sticks over in the slots, and reset CMOS. I also notice this displayed in previous Bios version 0805 from some screenshots Reous posted (http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/1900#post_26207626) see screenshot number 7 in Spoiler tab.
> 
> I have some older RTC screenshots which show value as 8 but now shows as 9 or 10.
> 
> I ran HCI memtest overnight (16x 850MB) to 1200% using slots A1 and B1 when tRDWR was showing 9/9 and no errors reported. I now moved the Ram sticks back to A2 and B2 and it shows 9/10 in Bios. I need to do some more testing.
> 
> Anyone else experience this or can advise what are your default values?
> 
> Im not sure if this is a visual display Bug or if the RAM is actually trained at these values.


I have the same isue but i havent try to put them on A1 and B1 to find if the problem remains.

I try for 3466mhz today with the 3203 bios but i havent stabilize them yet.



Any advice?


----------



## crakej

I've had same thing too - sometimes wonder if that's how I should set it when I set memory manually.

My computer has never been able to boot 3466 - would be interested to see your settings....


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've had same thing too - sometimes wonder if that's how I should set it when I set memory manually.
> 
> My computer has never been able to boot 3466 - would be interested to see your settings....


Ι will upload rtc screenshot when i'll go home, but i can boot by just setting memory frequency at 3466mhz


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Ι will upload rtc screenshot when i'll go home, but i can boot by just setting memory frequency at 3466mhz


You probably need to set manually several settings in ohm: RttNom, RttWr, RttPark, CadBus..., ...
and adjust some voltages (SOC, VDDP, PLL,...).


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> You probably need to set manually several settings in ohm: RttNom, RttWr, RttPark, CadBus..., ...
> and adjust some voltages (SOC, VDDP, PLL,...).


Is there any good configuration for this?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Is there any good configuration for this?


Probably but you need to search yours because each rig need different values.
The most tricky part is that most of them depend on each other.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Ι will upload rtc screenshot when i'll go home, but i can boot by just setting memory frequency at 3466mhz


Not even DOCP?

I've tried so many settings and its a no go for me - I think i'm either unlucky with my CPU, or my motherboard - possible as the sound has already failed on it.....


----------



## kazablanka

D.OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Not even DOCP?
> 
> I've tried so many settings and its a no go for me - I think i'm either unlucky with my CPU, or my motherboard - possible as the sound has already failed on it.....


D.O.C.P. is enabled sorry i dont mention it before. I will post full setting later.

What ram kit fo you have?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> D.OC
> D.O.C.P. is enabled sorry i dont mention it before. I will post full setting later.
> 
> What ram kit fo you have?


G.Skill F4-4266C19D-16GTZR - Sammy b-die


----------



## kazablanka

D.OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Not even DOCP?
> 
> I've tried so many settings and its a no go for me - I think i'm either unlucky with my CPU, or my motherboard - possible as the sound has already failed on it.....


.

These are my settings for now



TRFC2 205
TRFC4 126
procOCD 60 ohm

and everything else from the ram timings menu on auto
soc voltage 1.1250v
dram voltage 1.425v
vddp standby voltage 0.9750v

soc llc3 /130% extreme


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> D.OC
> .
> 
> These are my settings for now
> 
> 
> 
> TRFC2 205
> TRFC4 126
> procOCD 60 ohm
> 
> and everything else from the ram timings menu on auto
> soc voltage 1.1250v
> dram voltage 1.425v
> vddp standby voltage 0.9750v
> 
> soc llc3 /130% extreme


Can you pass 1000% memtest hci?


----------



## kazablanka

no its not stable only for some bencmarks


----------



## kladve

stable 2000% HCI 950*16

67.4 ns in aida


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> 
> 
> stable 2000% HCI 950*16
> 
> 67.4 ns in aida


Do you have power down ,auto or disabled ?


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Do you have power down ,auto or disabled ?


disabled


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> disabled


try this timmngs, lowering some timings a lot may discrease performance.


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> try this timmngs, lowering some timings a lot may discrease performance.


your performance is better because your CPU is 4 Ghz, my cpu is 3.8


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> your performance is better because your CPU is 4 Ghz, my cpu is 3.8


You are rigth


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> You are rigth


but you are right about timings, but I took these timings from the calculator, I think they should be correct


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> 
> 
> stable 2000% HCI 950*16
> 
> 67.4 ns in aida


I can't get these settings to boot! I'm getting closer and closer to RMAing my motherboard....


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I can't get these settings to boot! I'm getting closer and closer to RMAing my motherboard....


try this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/12/07 21:38:15]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [36.00]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR CPU Voltage Override [1.21875]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.07500]
DRAM Voltage [1.39500]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
CPU 1.80V Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.69750]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.52000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Manual]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
Target TDP [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [1]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
Trcdrd [14]
Trcdwr [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [44]
TrrdS_SM [5]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [30]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [10]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [266]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
IGFX Multi-Monitor [Disabled]
Primary Video Device [PCIE / PCI Video]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
Power On By Ring [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Charging USB devices in Power State S5 [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3_C7 [Auto]
Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Device Enable [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB3.1_C1 [Enabled]
USB3_C7 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB_1 [Enabled]
USB_2 [Enabled]
USB_3 [Enabled]
USB_4 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [EZ Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
HDD BootSector Write [Normal]
SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
USB Boot [Enabled]
Watchdog Support [Disabled]
ASUS RMT Tool Support [Enabled]
Computrace function [Disabled]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


----------



## Arengeta

Hey guys, has anyone actually made 3466 mhz stable on this board? Thinking of upgrading my B350 Krait Gaming to this board but afraid that I won't be able to run my ram at 3466


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Hey guys, has anyone actually made 3466 mhz stable on this board? Thinking of upgrading my B350 Krait Gaming to this board but afraid that I won't be able to run my ram at 3466


Nope, buy the Taichi or CH6 and you can get to 3466 if you got the memory for it. I would probably wait for the new chipsets and Pinnacle Ridge processors that will be here in few months before upgrading but those two mobos can reach there.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I can't get these settings to boot! I'm getting closer and closer to RMAing my motherboard....


with your ram kits you should boot at least with 3333mhz, mine are f4 4000 cl18 and are full stable at 3333mhz. Go for a croshair!


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Hey guys, has anyone actually made 3466 mhz stable on this board? Thinking of upgrading my B350 Krait Gaming to this board but afraid that I won't be able to run my ram at 3466


Go for a croshair if you want 3466mhz


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjoot*
> 
> Nope, buy the Taichi or CH6 and you can get to 3466 if you got the memory for it. I would probably wait for the new chipsets and Pinnacle Ridge processors that will be here in few months before upgrading but those two mobos can reach there.


Currently running Msi b350 Krait gaming board with 3466mhz ram, but unable to reach decent cpu overclock (anything above 1.3V on vcore) because of vrm overheating. Heard rather negative opinions of ram over clocking on this board so wanted to make sure whether it's worth buying or not.
C6H and Taichi are quite expensive and right now don't want to spend a lot replacing that motherboard. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sisay

My motherboard run only 2933 bdie ;/, 3066 with error, 3200 instant crash


----------



## Lermite

My 1700 with the HOF 3600 C17:
- is perfectly stable at 3200
- boots at 3333 with proper settings but is always unstable
- boots but crashes as soon Windows starts loading.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My 1700 with the HOF 3600 C17:
> - is perfectly stable at 3200
> - boots at 3333 with proper settings but is always unstable
> - boots but crashes as soon Windows starts loading.


I can get into windows, but as soon as I run anything.....crashes making that nasty noise then reboots.


----------



## abso

I am trying to optimize my RAM timings atm with Ryzen DRAM Calculator. It tells me to set BankGroup Swap Enabled and BankGroup Swapalt Disabled. Right now I have it the other way around (Swap off / Swapalt on). Where can I find these settings in BIOS? Could not find them.

Also anyone knows if I have to increase CPU voltage after lowering timings?


----------



## gasolin

Once tried stock g skill flare x 3200mhz cl 14 ram with stock settings at 3333mhz, even with higher voltage 1.3800 it wasn't 100% stable but close


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Once tried stock g skill flare x 3200mhz cl 14 ram with stock settings at 3333mhz, even with higher voltage 1.3800 it wasn't 100% stable but close


try proOdt 53ohm

rtt nom rzq/7
rttwr off
rtt park rzq/5
cuad bus clkdrv 30
cad bus addr cmd drive 30
cad bus csodtdrv 30
cad bus ckedrv 30
soc 1.1v
ram voltage 1.385v
vpp voltage 2.525v


----------



## gasolin

doesn't work


----------



## sakae48

try 1.4v?


----------



## gasolin

I could boote with stock setting at 1.3800 volt and 3333mhz at first it was stable,as i started to use my pc it got more unstable, i can't even boot whit these settings.

try proOdt 53ohm

rtt nom rzq/7
rttwr off
rtt park rzq/5
cuad bus clkdrv 30
cad bus addr cmd drive 30
cad bus csodtdrv 30
cad bus ckedrv 30
soc 1.1v
ram voltage 1.385v
vpp voltage 2.525v

I think i just will keep them stock (stabel) since i can't oc my asus strix 1070 much more to get timepsy 4k gaming pc score 6733

Gpu not 100% stable at that oc http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2879111


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I could boote with stock setting at 1.3800 volt and 3333mhz at first it was stable,as i started to use my pc it got more unstable, i can't even boot whit these settings.
> 
> try proOdt 53ohm
> 
> rtt nom rzq/7
> rttwr off
> rtt park rzq/5
> cuad bus clkdrv 30
> cad bus addr cmd drive 30
> cad bus csodtdrv 30
> cad bus ckedrv 30
> soc 1.1v
> ram voltage 1.385v
> vpp voltage 2.525v
> 
> I think i just will keep them stock (stabel) since i can't oc my asus strix 1070 much more to get timepsy 4k gaming pc score 6733
> 
> Gpu not 100% stable at that oc http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2879111


Try to download ryzen timings calculator if you still want to overclock your ram ,it will propably helps you


----------



## Pablogamer

Go above 3200 Mhz on this motherboard is practically "mission imposible".


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablogamer*
> 
> Go above 3200 Mhz on this motherboard is practically "mission imposible".


Me and some other guys here can run ram stable at 3333mhz at this board so i think it is posible.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm very close to run stable at 3200mhz (my RAM kit is specially hard)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/590#post_26493099

If I could only find the right numbers to run it stable. Right now it trains a couple times and can then boot into windows but gives me a green screen eventually if I stress or run a RAM benchmark in AIDA64.


----------



## Pablogamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Me and some other guys here can run ram stable at 3333mhz at this board so i think it is posible.


I can ran 3333 for bench but its not really stable. After 8 hours of HCI only 3200 is rock solid.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablogamer*
> 
> I can ran 3333 for bench but its not really stable. After 8 hours of HCI only 3200 is rock solid.


You have to configure your settings in bios i believe that if you can bench with 3333mhz there will be a way to stabilize them. The thing is that every guy here that has stabilize the ram at 3333mhz has different settings from my stable settings. I dont know why but settings for stability is not equal.
The key is to find the rigt settings for proOdt, rtt and cad bus ,it took me 3 days to find the correct settings.


----------



## gasolin

what is tRFC and tRFC (alt) ? Theres tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4, how do i adjust it to tRFC 277.3 and tRFC (alt) 334.8


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> what is tRFC and tRFC (alt) ? Theres tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4, how do i adjust it to tRFC 277.3 and tRFC (alt) 334.8


For Samsumg B-die:

TRFC2 is TRFC divided by 1.346
TRFC4 is TRFC2 divided by 1.625

I don't know what tRFC (alt) is.
It could be tRFC in ns instead of clock ticks.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> what is tRFC and tRFC (alt) ? Theres tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4, how do i adjust it to tRFC 277.3 and tRFC (alt) 334.8


Trf 277
Ttfc2 =trfc/1.346=205
Trfc4 =trf2/1.625=126


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> what is tRFC and tRFC (alt) ? Theres tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4, how do i adjust it to tRFC 277.3 and tRFC (alt) 334.8
> 
> 
> 
> TRFC2 is TRFC divided by 1.346
> TRFC4 is TRFC2 divided by 1.625
> I don't know what tRFC (alt) is.
Click to expand...

That depends which RAM it is. For E-die tRFC2 is tFRC / 1.625, and tRFC4 is tRFC2 / 1.45


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That depends which RAM it is. For E-die tRFC2 is tFRC / 1.625, and tRFC4 is tRFC2 / 1.45


G skill flare x 3200mhz cl 14 2x8gb, tried 3466mhz both fast and safe wouldn't boote, what is BGS


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> what is BGS


BGS: BankGroupSwap
BGSA: BankGroupSwapAlt

But don't rely on Ryzen DRAM Calculator to find their best values.
It displays both disabled to me while my rig works better with BGSA enabled.

The same goes about the timings. I even managed to soft brick my board by trying the provided timings.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> G skill flare x 3200mhz cl 14 2x8gb, tried 3466mhz both fast and safe wouldn't boote, what is BGS


Which CadBus section do we use? The one in CBS menu or the one at bottom of the memory timings?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> BGS: BankGroupSwap
> BGSA: BankGroupSwapAlt
> 
> But don't rely on Ryzen DRAM Calculator to find their best values.
> It displays both disabled to me while my rig works better with BGSA enabled.
> 
> The same goes about the timings. I even managed to soft brick my board by trying the provided timings.


I've found BGSA is always Enabled for me - BGA does not work for me (3401 bios)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've found BGSA is always Enabled for me - BGA does not work for me (3401 bios)


Its one of the bugs on the 3203 and 3401.
Let's hope it will be corrected with AGESA 1.0.7.2a.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Which CadBus section do we use? The one in CBS menu or the one at bottom of the memory timings?


I've tried to set both: the DRAM Timings's always override the AMD CBS's.
That means only the settings that are only in AMD CBS must be set there. The ones that are already in the DRAM Timings section are useless in AMD CBS.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Which CadBus section do we use? The one in CBS menu or the one at bottom of the memory timings?


Did do anything to the cadbus, mabye i forgot about it


----------



## gasolin

ups double post


----------



## kladve

Maximum what i can

full stability


----------



## crakej

nope - no 3333 for me. CadBus settings are making differences, but I have no idea what I'm doing with these settings..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> Maximum what i can
> 
> full stability


Any other settings? CadBus?

How come your Aida doesn't show memory/cpu detail?


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> nope - no 3333 for me. CadBus settings are making differences, but I have no idea what I'm doing with these settings..
> Any other settings? CadBus?
> 
> How come your Aida doesn't show memory/cpu detail?


test in windows safe mode does not show this in aida.

try my settings, but old timings, should work fine


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/12/07 21:38:15]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [36.00]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR CPU Voltage Override [1.21875]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.07500]
DRAM Voltage [1.39500]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
CPU 1.80V Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.69750]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.52000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Manual]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
Target TDP [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [1]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
Trcdrd [14]
Trcdwr [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [44]
TrrdS_SM [5]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [30]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [10]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [266]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
IGFX Multi-Monitor [Disabled]
Primary Video Device [PCIE / PCI Video]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
Power On By Ring [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Charging USB devices in Power State S5 [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3_C7 [Auto]
Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Device Enable [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB3.1_C1 [Enabled]
USB3_C7 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB_1 [Enabled]
USB_2 [Enabled]
USB_3 [Enabled]
USB_4 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [EZ Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
HDD BootSector Write [Normal]
SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
USB Boot [Enabled]
Watchdog Support [Disabled]
ASUS RMT Tool Support [Enabled]
Computrace function [Disabled]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> test in windows safe mode does not show this in aida.
> 
> try my settings, but old timings, should work fine


Sadly they don't work for me









I might test 1 stick in each slot and see what I can get, see if it's a problem with my MB

I might also go to the bother of testing for the Seg Fault problem and if I have it get a newer cpu. Does anyone know if there is a 'quick' way to do this yet, or a bootable USB image available?


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Sadly they don't work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might test 1 stick in each slot and see what I can get, see if it's a problem with my MB
> 
> I might also go to the bother of testing for the Seg Fault problem and if I have it get a newer cpu. Does anyone know if there is a 'quick' way to do this yet, or a bootable USB image available?


Ι never test mine. I found my batch number here and just ask amd for rma,if you inseast for an "advanced replacement" they will first sent you the replacment cpu and you will ship yours after you will recieve the new one.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> Maximum what i can
> 
> full stability


Power down auto or disabled?


----------



## Bo55

Those that are having difficulty getting single rank dimms at 3333 to either post,boot or stable should set rtt values setup in this order

Rtt Nom - Disabled
Rtt WR - Disabled
Rtt Park - rzq 5

ProcODT - 53.3

And if you really want, set your cad bus settings all 24,24,24,24 but set the above first before toying with cadbus. My 3333 c14 setup does not need cad bus to be set as theyre left all on Auto, but see how you go.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablogamer*
> 
> Go above 3200 Mhz on this motherboard is practically "mission imposible".


I have both my Prime Pro boards running 3333 CL14 Fast timings that the Ryzen DRAM Calculator figured out for me. Both systems are 24/7 stable running flat out with distributed computing workloads.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I have both my Prime Pro boards running 3333 CL14 Fast timings that the Ryzen DRAM Calculator figured out for me. Both systems are 24/7 stable running flat out with distributed computing workloads.


Do you use any CadBus settings?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Do you use any CadBus settings?


Yes, I plunked in exactly what the Calculator spit out for both my memory kits. Which was identical for some reason.
I went with a lower Vdimm of 1.38V instead of the recommended 1.415V and the Vsoc with the same 0.00625V offset I was running before.

procODT = 53.3Ω
RTT Nom = RZQ/7
RTT WR = OFF
RTT Park = RZQ/5

CAD Bus settings - 30-30-30-30Ω

BGS = Disable
BGS Alt = Enable

CR1


----------



## keng

I suspect all this memory instability has to do with the *memory holes being dynamic and probably influenced by computer load.* (holes are like frequency ranges on which your CPU can talk to ram)

This simply means that once certain load on your power train is reached, the on die termination fails and your computer goes "**** where did my ram go" and shuts down. I suspect this is why overclocking your CPU in windows just magically hits a wall.

On the other side, you cannot boot with the settings which keep the memory hole where you need it for load conditions as during boot, load is not 100%. Moreover, this is why Intel does not have this problem as they use DYNAMIC on die termination.


----------



## kladve

when there is nothing to do


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, I plunked in exactly what the Calculator spit out for both my memory kits. Which was identical for some reason.
> I went with a lower Vdimm of 1.38V instead of the recommended 1.415V and the Vsoc with the same 0.00625V offset I was running before.
> 
> procODT = 53.3Ω
> RTT Nom = RZQ/7
> RTT WR = OFF
> RTT Park = RZQ/5
> 
> CAD Bus settings - 30-30-30-30Ω
> 
> BGS = Disable
> BGS Alt = Enable
> 
> CR1


Thanks for sharing. I can't boot unless I have ProcODT at 60ohm - still no stability


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect all this memory instability has to do with the *memory holes being dynamic and probably influenced by computer load.* (holes are like frequency ranges on which your CPU can talk to ram)
> 
> This simply means that once certain load on your power train is reached, the on die termination fails and your computer goes "**** where did my ram go" and shuts down. I suspect this is why overclocking your CPU in windows just magically hits a wall.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other side, you cannot boot with the settings which keep the memory hole where you need it for load conditions as during boot, load is not 100%. Moreover, this is why Intel does not have this problem as they use DYNAMIC on die termination.


Memory holes are blank spots where the memory can't run at the desired speed, I'm yet to see a proof of Zen having memory holes. What I have seen is, some members claiming to have memory holes on some memory frequencies, so they raise CLDO_VDDP to "move" the memory hole, yet they say the memory holes can be avoided/moved by lowering or raising CLDO_VDDP but no one did lower it to avoid the memory holes they claimed to have, and why are the memory holes always above 3200MT/s? If there is memory holes then they should exist above or below 3200MT/s, yet no one posted about having difficulty running RAM below 3200MT/s if they can run the RAM at 3200MT/s.
For me, CLDO_VDDP is a voltage like any other voltage and the user should use the voltage that blends in with the rest of other voltages, I would raise or lower it as needed.

Dynamic ODT is what we have on Zen, which are the 3 different memory resistors values namely: RTTNom, RTTWR and RTTPark. This is easy to check because the option "Dynamic ODT off" exists in the BIOS under RTTWR menu when you fold it out. CPU ODT is static with one value, which is PROCODT.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I can't boot unless I have ProcODT at 60ohm - still no stability


Ι have the same settings plus ,memory interleaving - by channel ,vpp voltage 2.525,stand by voltage 0.975,soc voltage 1.1 ,ram voltage 1.385v ,if you want try all this settings together.


----------



## keng

I actually found a lot success with CLDO Of 425 for example.
The "hole" is a channel/tunnel through which signals can pass with acceptable signal/noise ratio. Simple as that.

Also, i feel that due to the immense number of signals whizzing around the TR4 socket due to the memory fabric, all of the SOC modules, and not to mention *AIO pumps, large GPUs and huge power delivery system* all crammed around DDR4 RAM (and to make it even worse, multi-rank RAM) can generate some immense noise, making memory overclocking veryyyy difficult. Also, people are almost 100% disabling the spread spectrum and pumping even higher volts, just making the noise go up.

I found that Wendel from Level1Techs touched on this as well: he had just a 12Volt connector going over ram, which made it unstable. I think this should point us towards reconsidering why TR4 memory as well as chips are so hard to OC. I am interested to hear what you think about this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I can't boot unless I have ProcODT at 60ohm - still no stability


Try leaving PROC at Auto as if either provost or VDDP are wrong, you will not boot. Therefore, you should try to minimize the number of components your system trains (guesses). If you enter every setting for RAM, the engine only trains the things you cannot set (i.e. secondary and tertiary timings). Those are very unlikely to make your system not boot/be stable. Therefore, you should almost always enter all the ram settings except one or two, depending on the number of options. You should also enter a higher *fail point for the number of training steps* (try like 10-20) if you are having trouble booting. The reason you keep it low is to minimize boot time, but since you aint booting it is irrelevant


----------



## jmasis

ZeNch,

I followed your numbers and they worked well, Just one the computer suddenly restarted on its own. Also, when I reboot, it beeps 3 times as in instability, but then it restarts normally.

Is is stable for you?, Have you done stress test for this configuration?.

Thanks a lot from Costa Rica!


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> I actually found a lot success with CLDO Of 425 for example.
> The "hole" is a channel/tunnel through which signals can pass with acceptable signal/noise ratio. Simple as that.
> 
> Also, i feel that due to the immense number of signals whizzing around the TR4 socket due to the memory fabric, all of the SOC modules, and not to mention *AIO pumps, large GPUs and huge power delivery system* all crammed around DDR4 RAM (and to make it even worse, multi-rank RAM) can generate some immense noise, making memory overclocking veryyyy difficult. Also, people are almost 100% disabling the spread spectrum and pumping even higher volts, just making the noise go up.
> 
> I found that Wendel from Level1Techs touched on this as well: he had just a 12Volt connector going over ram, which made it unstable. I think this should point us towards reconsidering why TR4 memory as well as chips are so hard to OC. I am interested to hear what you think about this


Your understanding of memory hole is not correct. The theory is: if the RAM can't run at a certain frequency, say 3200MT/s, with the CPU running at 3200MHz. If the RAM can boot at the desired speed after changing the CPU frequency from 3200MHz to 3201MHz then the CPU have a memory hole at 3200MHz for that CPU. This the theory.

The earliest settings where CLDO_VDDP at 425mV have been used (that I know of) is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27270#post_26355165 That's about 2 months ago and my advice was to set CLDO_VDDP to 625-630mV instead of the default 950mV, because Ryzen CPU's does not need more.

Regrading Wendel's observation, yes, an EPS12V cable will create a magnetic field caused by the high current during load and will disturb the electrons passing through the RAM dies, especially when that cable is close or laying upon the RAM.

Zen is build on a 14nm FinFET process that is meant to be power efficient and is not suited for high overclocks, because datacenters and high laptop volumes sold to companies is where the profit is, where the requirements are high performance and power efficiency.
AMD never promised more than 2667MT/s which puts the memory controller frequency at 1333MHz, but their papers shows that Zen memory can support up 1600MHz, every thing above that is about good IMC. Remember that 3333MT/s is 1600MHz + 66MHz and 3466MT/s is 1600MHz + 133MHz.



This is my take on this subject and I will leave it here.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> Try leaving PROC at Auto as if either provost or VDDP are wrong, you will not boot. Therefore, you should try to minimize the number of components your system trains (guesses). If you enter every setting for RAM, the engine only trains the things you cannot set (i.e. secondary and tertiary timings). Those are very unlikely to make your system not boot/be stable. Therefore, you should almost always enter all the ram settings except one or two, depending on the number of options. You should also enter a higher *fail point for the number of training steps* (try like 10-20) if you are having trouble booting. The reason you keep it low is to minimize boot time, but since you aint booting it is irrelevant


I'll try this.....

What is provost?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'll try this.....
> 
> What is provost?


ProcODT (?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Dang. Now I can boot consistently at 3200Mhz but can't run any IBT very high without green screen.

Found better to put the timings from the Rizen RAM calculator and leave all the rest on auto.

If I fill all the items from ODT onwards I get more fails and recovery boots.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> when there is nothing to do


Can you post your settings please ,i can post with 3600 but windows crushes


----------



## kladve

New records on prime


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Can you post your settings please ,i can post with 3600 but windows crushes


Cad_bus 20 20 20 20
RZQ 7/off/5
ProcODT 53.3
3466 fast timings on calculator
DRAM 1.5
SoC 1.2
VPP_MEM 2.525
PLL 1.83
VTTDR plus on keyboard


----------



## kazablanka

Thanks a lot!
You use the same settings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> Cad_bus 20 20 20 20
> RZQ 7/off/5
> ProcODT 53.3
> 3466 fast timings on calculator
> DRAM 1.5
> SoC 1.2
> VPP_MEM 2.525
> PLL 1.83
> VTTDR plus on keyboard


Thanks alot! Do you use the same settings for 3466mhz? Iam trying 2 days to stabilize mine @ 3466 with no success.


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> You use the same settings
> 
> Thanks alot! Do you use the same settings for 3466mhz? Iam trying 2 days to stabilize mine @ 3466 with no success.


3466 settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/12/13 17:58:34]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [36.00]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR CPU Voltage Override [1.23750]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.07500]
DRAM Voltage [1.46000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
CPU 1.80V Voltage [1.83000]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.75500]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.52500]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Manual]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
Target TDP [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [1]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
Trcdrd [14]
Trcdwr [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc_SM [48]
TrrdS_SM [6]
TrrdL_SM [8]
Tfaw_SM [36]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [12]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [277]
Trfc2_SM [Auto]
Trfc4_SM [Auto]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [Auto]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
IGFX Multi-Monitor [Disabled]
Primary Video Device [PCIE / PCI Video]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
Power On By Ring [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Charging USB devices in Power State S5 [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3_C7 [Auto]
Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
Generic Flash Disk 8.07 [Auto]
USB Device Enable [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB3.1_C1 [Enabled]
USB3_C7 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB_1 [Enabled]
USB_2 [Enabled]
USB_3 [Enabled]
USB_4 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [EZ Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
HDD BootSector Write [Normal]
SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
USB Boot [Enabled]
Watchdog Support [Disabled]
ASUS RMT Tool Support [Enabled]
Computrace function [Disabled]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


----------



## kazablanka

Thanks, i tried your settings but there was no success for me. When i set ram voltage more than 1.415 motherboard refuse to post and rοlling back to default settings when i set proOdt 53ohm. WIth 60ohm it posts sucessfuly but i take error immediately at memtest.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Thanks, i tried your settings but there was no success for me. When i set ram voltage more than 1.415 motherboard refuse to post and rοlling back to default settings when i set proOdt 53ohm. WIth 60ohm it posts successfully but i take error immediately at memtest.


Mine will only post with 60ohms on 3333 - but still no stability for me - and I've tried LOTS of settings! I think I'm just blessed with a rubbish IMC


----------



## gasolin

I can't get my flare x 3200mhz cl 14 ram to boote at 3466mhz is there any one who would be so kind to make a bios setting overclock profile so we can try it to overclock flare x 3200mhz cl 14 ram to 3333 and 3466mhz ? (safe settings and fast settings)


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I can't get my flare x 3200mhz cl 14 ram to boote at 3466mhz is there any one who would be so kind to make a bios setting overclock profile so we can try it to overclock flare x 3200mhz cl 14 ram to 3333 and 3466mhz ? (safe settings and fast settings)


The overclock varies based on your memory chips, cpu IMC and your motherboard, if one is able to have a stable boot doesn't necessary mean another one will have too.
There is no setting for 3466mhz on this motherboard, no one yet has achieved 100% stable overclocks above 3333mhz


----------



## SaccoSVD

After trying some more I could even run a bit of IBT AVX very high. Still crashes on green screen and trains often.

I ended with my start menu not working, here's a way to get it back (reinstall windows apps)

If that happens to you, just paste this on a powershell window:

Get-AppXPackage -AllUsers | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml"}


----------



## rotortop

Hi everyone.

I'm new to this forum, but I have been reading this thread from the beginning (currently on page 556 or so) and have also used various threads at overclock.net as a resource for years..

Just wanted to thank everyone who has continually taken the time to post their experiences with this MB. A lot of people who have been able to avoid a lot of pitfalls thanks to the time you guys have put into this forum.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Mine will only post with 60ohms on 3333 - but still no stability for me - and I've tried LOTS of settings! I think I'm just blessed with a rubbish IMC


I think that this motherboard is very difficult to stabilze ram under 3200mhz.So may is not yor imc. With current settings iam ok @3333mhz but rising ram voltage from 1.385v to 1.39v system cant post. This mobo is mad!!!


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Mine will only post with 60ohms on 3333 - but still no stability for me - and I've tried LOTS of settings! I think I'm just blessed with a rubbish IMC


This motherboard cannot really handle speeds past 3200 MHz. Real stress tests always produce errors but you might be able to get desktop or gaming stability but in the long run you will get BSODs due to memory overclocks for sure. TheStilt mentioned on another forum that it is almost impossible to get the Ryzen stable past 3466 MHz even on better boards.

You would probably stabilize the 3333 and 3466 MHz on a CH6 or Taichi but this board just doesn't cut it. It has nothing to do with the IMC but with the board design or bios because Asus doesn't want a cheaper board to get to those speeds or something.

The Prime X370 Pro doesn't go past 3200 MHz under a real stress test - period. If someone says that they can run their games without trouble then it's good for them but in the long run you will get random BSODs.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjoot*
> 
> This motherboard cannot really handle speeds past 3200 MHz. Real stress tests always produce errors but you might be able to get desktop or gaming stability but in the long run you will get BSODs due to memory overclocks for sure. TheStilt mentioned on another forum that it is almost impossible to get the Ryzen stable past 3466 MHz even on better boards.
> 
> You would probably stabilize the 3333 and 3466 MHz on a CH6 or Taichi but this board just doesn't cut it. It has nothing to do with the IMC but with the board design or bios because Asus doesn't want a cheaper board to get to those speeds or something.
> 
> *The Prime X370 Pro doesn't go past 3200 MHz under a real stress test* - period. If someone says that they can run their games without trouble then it's good for them but in the long run you will get random BSODs.


This is not true.

I'm on 3333mhz from like 3 months, now with 1usmus extreme preset (not for only 3-4 timings) with very relative low voltage (1.36v).
You can see my sign for stability test, passed everything.

And also no problem when playing on BF1, WoW, Crysys, AC ecc...
Never had random BSOD.

I agree that it's nearly impossible to pass 3333+ with this board.. as today I have never see someone with 3466mhz with geardown disabled and good timings on normal voltage.


----------



## crakej

This board uses a reference design which just aint good enough for 3466 and higher. It's a bit of both - there are people with same ram as me, yet I can't boot with their settings...


----------



## kazablanka

Iam pretty stable at 3333mhz with 3200mhz fast timings and 1.385v ,i think that asus just doesnt want to make this board go above 3200mhz. 3333mh needs alot of tweaking to get stabilized. Ryzen can run IF above 3200 with no problem ,so the board is this that does not allow ram to run above 3200.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjoot*
> 
> This motherboard cannot really handle speeds past 3200 MHz. Real stress tests always produce errors but you might be able to get desktop or gaming stability but in the long run you will get BSODs due to memory overclocks for sure. TheStilt mentioned on another forum that it is almost impossible to get the Ryzen stable past 3466 MHz even on better boards.
> 
> You would probably stabilize the 3333 and 3466 MHz on a CH6 or Taichi but this board just doesn't cut it. It has nothing to do with the IMC but with the board design or bios because Asus doesn't want a cheaper board to get to those speeds or something.
> 
> The Prime X370 Pro doesn't go past 3200 MHz under a real stress test - period. If someone says that they can run their games without trouble then it's good for them but in the long run you will get random BSODs.


I agree this is not true. Been running 24/7 on 3333 Mhz CL14 Fast for over a couple of months now too.Running distributed computing programs which heavily exercise the cpu, memory and gpus. The only time one my Ryzen computers drop programs is for the infernal Microsoft Update Tuesday fiasco. My Linux computer hasn't been rebooted in months.


----------



## Pablogamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjoot*
> 
> This motherboard cannot really handle speeds past 3200 MHz. Real stress tests always produce errors but you might be able to get desktop or gaming stability but in the long run you will get BSODs due to memory overclocks for sure. TheStilt mentioned on another forum that it is almost impossible to get the Ryzen stable past 3466 MHz even on better boards.
> 
> You would probably stabilize the 3333 and 3466 MHz on a CH6 or Taichi but this board just doesn't cut it. It has nothing to do with the IMC but with the board design or bios because Asus doesn't want a cheaper board to get to those speeds or something.
> 
> The Prime X370 Pro doesn't go past 3200 MHz under a real stress test - period. If someone says that they can run their games without trouble then it's good for them but in the long run you will get random BSODs.


Why this motherboard cant go past 3200Mhz?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablogamer*
> 
> Why this motherboard cant go past 3200Mhz?


Probably because all the settings our board lacks but the C6H has, such DRAM Boot Voltage and the DRAM section in DIGI+ VRM.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Probably because all the settings our board lacks but the C6H has, such DRAM Boot Voltage and the DRAM section in DIGI+ VRM.


Why we can't get, even with a modded bios, this parameter on our boards??'

There's some hardware components that we don't have and the C6H has??


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Why we can't get, even with a modded bios, this parameter on our boards??'
> 
> There's some hardware components that we don't have and the C6H has??


Modding a bios can only shows hidden parameters and change the value of the ones that can't be shown.
It can not create new parameters, especially if they require a hardware part that our board lacks (such dedicated VRMs, BCLK standalone timer,...).


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Modding a bios can only shows hidden parameters and change the value of the ones that can't be shown.
> It can not create new parameters, especially if they require a hardware part that our board lacks (such dedicated VRMs, BCLK standalone timer,...).


We need new mod bios with new agesa


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> We need new mod bios with new agesa


Do you mean this one?


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Do you mean this one?


wait what? you made this?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> wait what? you made this?


Yes, I made it on december 12th.
The L in 3401L1 stands for *L*ermite


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, I made it on december 12th.
> The L in 3401L1 stands for *L*ermite


Can I get this ? Pls


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> Can I get this ? Pls


Here it is: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3401L1P.zip


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Here it is: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3401L1P.zip


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*


what is the problem ?

https://www.4shared.com/zip/HgTneTMRca/3401L1P.html


----------



## ZeNch

My ram is crazy work good for months at 3200 but now i cant use this stable and i cant use BGS or BGSA ._.

i run now 3066mhz.
i wait to new Bios :/

this week i change my rams to other slots to test (again) the difference.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> My ram is crazy work good for months at 3200 but now i cant use this stable and i cant use BGS or BGSA ._.
> 
> i run now 3066mhz.
> i wait to new Bios :/
> 
> this week i change my rams to other slots to test (again) the difference.


I had set the ram @3333mhz everythink was ok. I had run memetest for 6 hours with no error. Yesterday i tried for 3466mhz with no success again. After that i load my saved bios profile for 3333mhz and i run memtest, in the first 10 minutes i had 4 errors. This motherboard makes me crazy... I think there is a ghost in there....


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> I had set the ram @3333mhz everythink was ok. I had run memetest for 6 hours with no error. Yesterday i tried for 3466mhz with no success again. After that i load my saved bios profile for 3333mhz and i run memtest, in the first 10 minutes i had 4 errors. This motherboard makes me crazy... I think there is a ghost in there....


i check my ram settings with 12 or 16 pass of memtest (boot version)
and work fine for months without any problem.

i need test but im not hurried for it, only im annoying.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> I had set the ram @3333mhz everythink was ok. I had run memetest for 6 hours with no error. Yesterday i tried for 3466mhz with no success again. After that i load my saved bios profile for 3333mhz and i run memtest, in the first 10 minutes i had 4 errors. This motherboard makes me crazy... I think there is a ghost in there....


After a failed attempt try switching ram between slots (A2 to B2, B2 to A2) and load with default ram settings. Power off the computer and switch them back again and load your successful profile. That should make your OC work again.
Had that happen on every motherboard after failed overclocking attempts.


----------



## kazablanka

May this could help but now i desided to flash bios with the modded one ,thanks for your advise.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Ok try this version
> 
> https://ufile.io/wjwzu
> 
> It's from my pc, I have downloaded it some months ago, and this is for sure the AVX version.
> 
> If I remember right, I have not downloaded it from the official site... it's like a modified avx support for fx/ryzen.


Dud i think this is a non avx version, the avx version of ibt drops ryzen 7 1700 clock at stock at about 3000 - 3050mhz ,in the version you posted cpu keeps the clocks at 3200mhz, so i think it isnt.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Dud i think this is a non avx version, the avx version of ibt drops ryzen 7 1700 clock at stock at about 3000 - 3050mhz ,in the version you posted cpu keeps the clocks at 3200mhz, so i think it isnt.


IDK what version I have and as said before I also don't remember from where I download it.
But I'm sure this version use AVX, because I can't get 191 Gflops with the standard one...

If you have an updated version, we are glad if you share it


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> IDK what version I have and as said before I also don't remember from where I download it.
> But I'm sure this version use AVX, because I can't get 191 Gflops with the standard one...
> 
> If you have an updated version, we are glad if you share it


Maybe you are rigth but this is what i see. My version is the one with the low score.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Maybe you are rigth but this is what i see. My version is the one with the low score.


The official and latest version don'ts use AVX library.
Only the modded one (that one with Bigger Gflops) uses it (and is the one I have shared...).

About the speed drop in ghz, I never see it because I'm always at 4050mhz (obv also under load)...

But anyway, I only like IBT to have a "speed reference", not for stress testing the cpu. For that I prefere OCCT.


----------



## Bo55

Yesterday i encounted a strange issue with my PC. It Bsod at windows desktop whilst at idle on my normally solid 3333 c14 setup. Prior to this i had VPP_MEM voltage in bios set to 2.55v but decided to return it back to Auto, i didnt think it would effect the stability of the system that much but it did. My games were also effected, freezing after 15mins of play so i went back in the bios and locked in 2.52v saved and exit. Tested my games, no freezing and system seems solid again. Default value for VPP_MEM is 2.5v but after this encounter it seems it makes an improvement in memory stability by raising it slightly over default.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Yes, after investigating conky, I agree it is just an pretty interface and doesn't directly support lm-sensors at all. That is a no-go.
> 
> Now some interesting findings. I still don't know what the heck I am doing in Linux, but I have made some progress. What I still don't understand is whether what I have achieved is permanent or temporary or even safe.
> 
> I did dmesg | grep it87 and it finds the it87.ko driver in a couple of places in the system.
> 
> I then ran sudo modprobe it87 force_id=ox8620
> 
> Now sensors in terminal prints out:
> 
> [email protected]:~$ sensors
> asus-isa-0000
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> cpu_fan: 0 RPM
> 
> it8620-isa-0290
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> in0: +1.48 V (min = +1.61 V, max = +2.29 V)
> in1: +2.75 V (min = +1.44 V, max = +0.66 V)
> in2: +2.15 V (min = +1.32 V, max = +1.42 V)
> in3: +2.18 V (min = +2.65 V, max = +2.84 V)
> in4: +0.04 V (min = +1.48 V, max = +0.68 V)
> in5: +0.04 V (min = +2.96 V, max = +3.02 V)
> in6: +0.04 V (min = +0.52 V, max = +2.87 V)
> 3VSB: +3.62 V (min = +0.31 V, max = +0.65 V)
> Vbat: +3.50 V
> fan1: 1430 RPM (min = 15 RPM)
> fan3: 873 RPM (min = 10 RPM)
> fan5: 726 RPM (min = -1 RPM) ALARM
> temp1: +40.0°C (low = -86.0°C, high = -51.0°C) sensor = thermistor
> temp2: +35.0°C (low = +58.0°C, high = -25.0°C) sensor = thermistor
> temp3: +30.0°C (low = +127.0°C, high = +126.0°C) sensor = thermistor
> temp4: +30.0°C
> temp5: +30.0°C
> intrusion0: ALARM
> 
> And now those sensor are available in GKrellm. Temp 1 is the CPU. Temp 2 are the VRM's Temp 4 & 5 are duplicates of Temp 3. Not sure yet whether that is static and useless or possible my thermistor in the water loop. Fan1 is the AIO pump speed. Fan 3 are the roof fans and Fan 5 is the bottom fan. All the voltages are useless until they are scaled correctly in config.
> 
> What I still need to figure out is how to add the it87.ko driver to the modules in the kernel. That is what I was attempting initially before via another method and ran into issues.


This is probably old news to you, but apparently the driver now supports the it8665, which seems to be what this board has, without having to force a different chip id. The reported in0 voltage seems to be accurate and matches up with what HWiNFO reports for VDDCR CPU in Windows.

https://github.com/groeck/it87

In my case though the fan speeds are not correct under load most of the time. Either that or the fans actually just aren't spinning up like they're supposed to...but based on the temps it seems like they are.

EDIT: Oh also I am curious if you had to disable C-states under Linux? My system seems to consistently crash about 30 seconds after going from load to idle unless I leave them disabled.


----------



## Keith Myers

I read the README all the way through and I DIDN'T find anyplace that mentioned the ITE 8665E chip. Lots of other Super I/O chips but not ours. The only place the 8665 is mentioned is a sensors-detect output where the test was for the 8665 and it was identified as unknown. Some good information about how to probe for your Super I/O chip though and I assume if that was done on our motherboard, we could supply the test output to the developer so he could put the 8665E chip into the driver. If I am mistaken, can you point out where in the link the support for the ITE 8665E is mentioned?

Right now, I have the minimum temps and fan speeds that are necessary for me to monitor where the machine is under load and that is enough for me. I run all the fans full on and the speeds don't vary because the system is crunching 24/7 and needs all the fans at max anyway. I let the BIOS control the case fans according to my temp profile. The only temp I would really like to get access to is the thermistor in the cooling loop.

And no, I can run with C-States On or Off, it makes no difference to the stability or any difference in achievable stable overclocks. The only time I go from load to idle is when I stop BOINC to run the Task Rescheduler which requires unloading all the running tasks to move them to different plan_classes and where I want them to run, GPU or CPU. I have no issues bringing BOINC up to full load from idle, nor in dropping BOINC from full load to idle.


----------



## kazablanka

This motherboard drives me crazy !
I set everything as was for my tested full stable overclock cpu at 4ghz and memory at 3333mhz.
It is full unstable. How can it be? This mobo is a crap....


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> This motherboard drives me crazy !
> I set everything as was for my tested full stable overclock cpu at 4ghz and memory at 3333mhz.
> It is full unstable. How can it be? This mobo is a crap....


Welcome! This motherboard is ugly


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> Welcome! This motherboard is ugly


I am ready to sell it... The only thing that keeps me for not selling it is to wait until x470 boards launched.


----------



## crakej

I'm going to hang on for Ryzen Plus - rumour says it may well have better performance and an improved IMC


----------



## Lermite

Am I the only one here thinking an overclocked 1700 with 3200 RAM with tight timings is fast enough to be worth its price?


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Am I the only one here thinking an overclocked 1700 with 3200 RAM with tight timings is fast enough to be worth its price?


Nο you are right, but some of us want the "something more" . I am ok with my cpu overclocked @4ghz with only 1.312v but i want something more from my motherboard. I want the performance from an 3466mhz configuration because i know that my cpu can give it to me but my motherboard does not.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I read the README all the way through and I DIDN'T find anyplace that mentioned the ITE 8665E chip. Lots of other Super I/O chips but not ours. The only place the 8665 is mentioned is a sensors-detect output where the test was for the 8665 and it was identified as unknown. Some good information about how to probe for your Super I/O chip though and I assume if that was done on our motherboard, we could supply the test output to the developer so he could put the 8665E chip into the driver. If I am mistaken, can you point out where in the link the support for the ITE 8665E is mentioned?
> 
> Right now, I have the minimum temps and fan speeds that are necessary for me to monitor where the machine is under load and that is enough for me. I run all the fans full on and the speeds don't vary because the system is crunching 24/7 and needs all the fans at max anyway. I let the BIOS control the case fans according to my temp profile. The only temp I would really like to get access to is the thermistor in the cooling loop.
> 
> And no, I can run with C-States On or Off, it makes no difference to the stability or any difference in achievable stable overclocks. The only time I go from load to idle is when I stop BOINC to run the Task Rescheduler which requires unloading all the running tasks to move them to different plan_classes and where I want them to run, GPU or CPU. I have no issues bringing BOINC up to full load from idle, nor in dropping BOINC from full load to idle.


For me it is working without having to force anything after compiling that module:



This is the most relevant post I could find in one of the closed issues:

https://github.com/groeck/it87/issues/10#issuecomment-288322052

For me I need to disable C-states or it's unstable...apparently it is a common problem with Ryzen on Linux. Perhaps I just got an unlucky chip or maybe one of the newer BIOSes fixes it (still on 0810 here). For now I'm leaving C-states enabled in BIOS, so they will still work under Windows, and I'm using Zenstates to disable C-states in Linux at boot time.

Also it seems the fans speed reporting was accurate and they really just weren't spinning up. I guess the Q-Fan control in BIOS is ignored..but anyway I managed to get it working by configuring and enabling a fan control service.

Linux has a lot of weird quirks, that's for sure. Kind of time-consuming and annoying to fix / work around them all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Am I the only one here thinking an overclocked 1700 with 3200 RAM with tight timings is fast enough to be worth its price?


Nope! I'm satisfied with 3800 / 2933. Might go for higher on the mem at some point but if I get 3066 that's just gravy.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm ok with the current performance of my machine, 3200Mhz didn't really changed my CB15 scores but CPU did...a CPU bump from 4 to 4.025 is noticeable whereas a bump from RAM from 2933 to 3200 made no real difference.

I gave up with RAM OC (at least my kit is running at spec)...I'm just waiting till Zen 2 and hope they can bump the clock speeds substantially.


----------



## Pablogamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Do you mean this one?


What difference with official bios?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablogamer*
> 
> What difference with official bios?



SB Clock Spread Spectrum: disabled -> bus clock almost steady at 99.97 Mhz instead of fluctuating around 99.8 Mhz.
HPET is SB: disabled
VDDP Voltage unlocked
Pump and fans min duty cycle: 20%
C6 mode unlocked
Many unlocked settings in AMD CBS , such CLDO_VDDP
Some additional fans settings


----------



## pjoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I'm ok with the current performance of my machine, 3200Mhz didn't really changed my CB15 scores but CPU did...a CPU bump from 4 to 4.025 is noticeable whereas a bump from RAM from 2933 to 3200 made no real difference.
> 
> I gave up with RAM OC (at least my kit is running at spec)...I'm just waiting till Zen 2 and hope they can bump the clock speeds substantially.


There is a substantial difference in some games: http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/5850#post_26447690

Just use TheStilt's fast latencies and you get the gains.


----------



## Kloudx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Am I the only one here thinking an overclocked 1700 with 3200 RAM with tight timings is fast enough to be worth its price?


hey lermite whats the tightest timings u get at 3200mhz ?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kloudx*
> 
> hey lermite whats the tightest timings u get at 3200mhz ?


The IMCs of my 1700 are weak so my tightest timings could be much loosen than the tightest of somebody else with less lazy IMCs:

Code:



Code:


tCAS    14
tRDCRD  14
tRCDWR  14
tRP     14
tRAS    28
tRC     42
tRRDS    5
tRRDL    9
tFAW    30
tWTRS    4
tWTRL   12
tWR     10
tRCPAGE  0
tRDRDSCL 2
tWRWRSCL 2
tRFC   256
tRFC2  191
tRFC4  118
tCWL    14
tRTP     8
tRDWR    6
tWRRD    2
tWRWRSC  1
tWRWRSD  6
tWRWRDD  6
tRDRDSC  1
tRDRDSD  4
tRDRDDD  4
tCKE     1


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> For me it is working without having to force anything after compiling that module:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most relevant post I could find in one of the closed issues:
> 
> https://github.com/groeck/it87/issues/10#issuecomment-288322052
> 
> For me I need to disable C-states or it's unstable...apparently it is a common problem with Ryzen on Linux. Perhaps I just got an unlucky chip or maybe one of the newer BIOSes fixes it (still on 0810 here). For now I'm leaving C-states enabled in BIOS, so they will still work under Windows, and I'm using Zenstates to disable C-states in Linux at boot time.
> 
> Also it seems the fans speed reporting was accurate and they really just weren't spinning up. I guess the Q-Fan control in BIOS is ignored..but anyway I managed to get it working by configuring and enabling a fan control service.
> 
> Linux has a lot of weird quirks, that's for sure. Kind of time-consuming and annoying to fix / work around them all.
> Nope! I'm satisfied with 3800 / 2933. Might go for higher on the mem at some point but if I get 3066 that's just gravy.


Thanks for the new link. I downloaded the new source and compiled the driver again. Installed it and still had the ISA-8620 reporting. Saw the the new driver module was where it was supposed to be because it was larger and timestamp was today. Dug around some more and revisited my original notes and realized that I had the it87.conf file still forcing the ISA-8620. Edited that out and rebooted and I finally had the ISA-8665 chip reporting. Picked up 3 new fans and 2 more temps. Lots of voltages but none of them scale correctly except the VBAT+ and 3VSB and in0 which I am pretty sure is VDDCPU.

I have all my fans identified by sticking my fingers in and stopping them. Also took the hide off a knuckle feeling the back VRM heat sink. ;-} Still unsure if the thermistor in the water loop is identified correctly. Stopping the radiator fans didn't raise the water temp appreciably enough to be sure. I think I need to go to the garage and get the heat gun and blast the thermistor to be sure.

Glad to get this working since I know I am moving the majority of my systems to Linux next year when the 18.04 LTS release and the Ryzen+ and X470 chips and mobos hit the market. I will update the Win7 crunchers to Linux when I upgrade the hardware. Reason primarily is that the fastest SETI application now is the special Linux app which utilizes CUDA 9.0 and simply blows the doors off the old Windows apps. Production is at least twice the Windows apps.

Thanks again for revisiting that old post.


----------



## Kloudx

im on some Flare X 3200 CL14 .... is it possible to get CL12 ? and what voltage would i need for ram etc ?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kloudx*
> 
> im on some Flare X 3200 CL14 .... is it possible to get CL12 ? and what voltage would i need for ram etc ?


I run with:
SOC: 0.95 V
DRAM: 1.37 V
VDDP: 0.95 V
VDDP Standby: 0.95 V

If my timings look to loose to you, you can try these ones:

Code:



Code:


tCAS    14
tRDCRD  13
tRCDWR  13
tRP     13
tRAS    28
tRC     42
tRRDS    4
tRRDL    8
tFAW    26
tWTRS    3
tWTRL   12
tWR     10
tRCPAGE  0
tRDRDSCL 2
tWRWRSCL 2
tRFC   256
tRFC2  191
tRFC4  118
tCWL    14
tRTP     7
tRDWR    6
tWRRD    1
tWRWRSC  1
tWRWRSD  5
tWRWRDD  5
tRDRDSC  1
tRDRDSD  3
tRDRDDD  3
tCKE     1

And if your RAM is still stable at this point, you can try:

Code:



Code:


tRDCRD  12
tRCDWR  12
tRP     12
tCWL    12


----------



## Pablogamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> 
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum: disabled -> bus clock almost steady at 99.97 Mhz instead of fluctuating around 99.8 Mhz.
> HPET is SB: disabled
> VDDP Voltage unlocked
> Pump and fans min duty cycle: 20%
> C6 mode unlocked
> Many unlocked settings in AMD CBS , such CLDO_VDDP
> Some additional fans settings


If i flash to your bios after i can return to the official bios if i want?


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablogamer*
> 
> If i flash to your bios after i can return to the official bios if i want?


yes you can


----------



## Pablogamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> yes you can


To flash the modded bios i can use the EZ Flash of the motherbord?


----------



## L0nerism

My system is no longer Prime95 blend stable even at stock. Submitted the warranty request for my 1705PGT R7 1700. Only thing left is to see how long this will take. Hope a newer one fixes my issues.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablogamer*
> 
> To flash the modded bios i can use the EZ Flash of the motherbord?


EZ Flash can't flash a modded bios because it does not have the official signature.

It must be flashed with AFUDOS: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html#flash


----------



## m4sta

Cpu 1700x
Motherboard x370 pro / my second one.
Memory( Ballistix and corsair 16 GB ( changed from ballistix to corsair vengeance lpx 2666mhz/3200mhz
Changed two psus xfx 750 pro and g2 supernova
Graphics: 1080 msi sea hawk
Samsung evo 850 ssd, ( even bought a new one, and new harddrive)

For about 10 days straight i have be struggeling to get this s**t motherboard to work.
I have followed every guide possible and read all of the million post about other people getting the same problem as me.

First on , had blackscreen of death allmost everytime.
( powerplan ryzen, and full power ) Cpu 100 % , harddrive never turn off did not work either)

I read that it may be the intel driver for lan, so i installed a newer version,but no still the same.

So i read that i might be msi afterburner, so i uninstalled it, nope not that either.

So i changed my ram, and got a new motherboard ( switched out the old one x370 pro) with a new one and got a black screen on stock settings.

So i uninstalled windows 10 pro and installed again.

But the only thing i have not tried was to uninstall aura , and uininstall asus ai suite , after I have uininstalled that it works fine now 2 days straight on stock speed without any problem, cinebench, prime 95, occt everything is stable so far. I have managed to overclock it fine to 3.9 ghz without any problems so far. S

But man , this motherboard sucks , i will change it to crosshair vi hero when I got more money.


----------



## Lermite

You explain all your issues came from the bugged software you installed but you keep blaming the board.
What don't I understand?


----------



## ZeNch

the problem not is the mother... the problem is AsusAISuite.
In CH6 the same... dont use AsusAISuite.

relax bro.


----------



## crakej

Remove Aura - well known to be buggy


----------



## m4sta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> .
> 
> relax bro.


Im just glad everything is working fine now, and kind of angry since I wasted alot of time changing my motherboard, buying more expensive ram stick, buy a new harddrive and a new psu ( becouse I tought it was it since the 12v vas 11.5v and +3.3v was showing 3.1v ( did not have multimeter to test it) , after changing to a new motherboard ( with the same psu) it showed over 12v and over 3.3v , so i found it the sensors is s*it and does not show correct info. Well it was time to change it either way as the psu was 5 years old. Lesson learned


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> Welcome! This motherboard is ugly


The problem was the new amd chipset drivers. After uninstalling them the memory runs again @ 3333mhz with no error at memtest.


----------



## mat9v

That is why it is best to test outside of Windows. I'm using UEFI version of Memtest86+ and it is much better to sniff any errors in memory for me.


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> 
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum: disabled -> bus clock almost steady at 99.97 Mhz instead of fluctuating around 99.8 Mhz.
> HPET is SB: disabled
> VDDP Voltage unlocked
> Pump and fans min duty cycle: 20%
> C6 mode unlocked
> Many unlocked settings in AMD CBS , such CLDO_VDDP
> Some additional fans settings


What is VDDP Voltage for?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> What is VDDP Voltage for?


"alters the external voltage level sent to the CPU VDDP pins."

Increasing it may improve the RAM stability.


----------



## crakej

Guys - this board is ok. CPU OCing is excellent, and RAM that is on the QVL and/or Sammy b-die will get you decent CL14 timings and 3200MT. I've had to come to accept, especially as this is this first revision of a new architecture, that things are pretty good actually.

If like me you have ADHD..... or OCD, you will find it hard to get your RAM past 3200MT with complete stability. Some have done it, but very few.

The Ryzen CPU is amazing! I think it was mining at 18MHash when i last tried it - way faster than my previous GPU - 280x Toxic which got 700KHash if you were lucky. I'm hopeful that Ryzen+ will give us better RAM compatibility and speed, it will certainly clock considerably faster than our current chips. I may well go for the 2700 this time as I don't see much advantage to having my 1700x above others with non - x CPU, but may be tempted to get the 2700x depending on cpu speeds.

If new CPU works in this board well, then I'll stick with it, otherwise I could upgrade to CH6 X470 at late date.


----------



## kazablanka

So i think amd chipset drivers was the problem indeed... i install the previous version and everything is ok.
Does someone have same problem?


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> The problem was the new amd chipset drivers. After uninstalling them the memory runs again @ 3333mhz with no error at memtest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> So i think amd chipset drivers was the problem indeed... i install the previous version and everything is ok.
> Does someone have same problem?


version?


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> version?


17.30


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> 17.30


can you give your txt and cmo bios profiles?


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> can you give your txt and cmo bios profiles?


i dont know how to exprot txt and cmo profiles
my configuration is
D.O.C.P enabled ,mermory 3333mhz ,cpu 4000mhz
fast timings from calculator
procODT / 53,3ohm
CR / 1T
Gear Down / disabled
Power Down / disabled
RZQ 7/OFF/RZQ 5
Cadbus 30/30/30/30
cpu voltage - 1.325
soc voltage - 1.1
ram voltge - 1.375
vpp mem voltage - 1.525
vddp standby voltage - 0.975

Moving over 1.375v for vram memtest gives me error at about 20 minutes

cpu ll3 / 130% / manual / 300 /T.Probe / extreme
soc llc3 / 120% / manual / 300 / optimized
memory interleaving by channel


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> i dont know how to exprot txt and cmo profiles
> my configuration is
> D.O.C.P enabled ,mermory 3333mhz ,cpu 4000mhz
> fast timings from calculator
> procODT / 53,3ohm
> CR / 1T
> Gear Down / disabled
> Power Down / disabled
> RZQ 7/OFF/RZQ 5
> Cadbus 30/30/30/30
> cpu voltage - 1.325
> soc voltage - 1.1
> ram voltge - 1.375
> vpp mem voltage - 1.525
> vddp standby voltage - 0.975
> 
> cpu ll3 / 130% / manual / 300 /T.Probe / extreme
> soc llc3 / 120% / manual / 300 / optimized
> memory interleaving by channel


Thanks!

put usb stick and save
->tool
->load and save profile from/to usb


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> put usb stick and save
> ->tool
> ->load and save profile from/to usb


ok thanks


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> ok thanks


what memory do you have?


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> what memory do you have?


G.Skill tridentZ F4 4000 CL18 2X8GB


----------



## vic76

Hi, everyone.
Looks like a very informative but also a very long thread on Asus Prime x370 Pro.

After some research, decided to go for Asus Prime x370, Ryzen 1600x, and Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 system, with some mild OC-ing in mind, and need some advice to get started, if I may (last time I have built a rig was 6 years ago or so).

(1) What seems to be most stable chipset and bios versions for this board?
(2) As far as I understand from quick scan of this topic, some software e.g, from Asus suite better be avoided. Any tips on what I better avoid installing?
(3) Finally, memory question (no post w/o a memory question). Corsair LPX is often mentioned as working fine on ryzen systems. So, I went for that reasonably-priced and easy to find kit. Any other suggestions for memory up to 3200 with proven record on this board?

Thanks!


----------



## Pablogamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> So i think amd chipset drivers was the problem indeed... i install the previous version and everything is ok.
> Does someone have same problem?


Cinebench 15 multi and single core score?


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablogamer*
> 
> Cinebench 15 multi and single core score?


1803 multi 165 single without performance bias.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/18000#post_26495644


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> After some research, decided to go for Asus Prime x370, Ryzen 1600x, and Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 system, with some mild OC-ing in mind, and need some advice to get started, if I may (last time I have built a rig was 6 years ago or so).
> 
> (1) What seems to be most stable chipset and bios versions for this board?
> (2) As far as I understand from quick scan of this topic, some software e.g, from Asus suite better be avoided. Any tips on what I better avoid installing?
> (3) Finally, memory question (no post w/o a memory question). Corsair LPX is often mentioned as working fine on ryzen systems. So, I went for that reasonably-priced and easy to find kit. Any other suggestions for memory up to 3200 with proven record on this board?
> 
> Thanks!


1) chipset driver this
bios 3401 for me is ok
2) asus ai suit and aura avoid them definitely
3) If you want 3200mhz for sure or more you have to pay a lot of money so i think you will be ok with this ram kit . i think the best kit for ryzen is gskill flare x 3200 cl 14 but their price is not very reasonable any more.

Try if you can find this kit for a good price it is compatible with our motherboard as crucial says ,in my country it costs about 200euros , its one of the most value for money kit i think


----------



## vic76

Thank your for a prompt reply.

I'm fine with smth around 3000Mhz. I'd prefer stability over speed. Besides, getting 3000+ on this board is not easy as far as I can see.
The kit you mention does not seem to be available in my country (NL).


----------



## L0nerism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> My system is no longer Prime95 blend stable even at stock. Submitted the warranty request for my 1705PGT R7 1700. Only thing left is to see how long this will take. Hope a newer one fixes my issues.


It got approved without me having to send pictures or try a bunch of settings. Got the label and it is on its way now with Fedex. Not expecting it back until after the new year.

Going to be fun finding the limits of a new chip. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Xuper

AGESA 1.1.0.0 is out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> We've got a test BIOS on AGESA 1.1.0.0 if anyone wants to try it. It does not fix anything AFAIK, just updated to latest version. Might come with additional problems. Only flash it if you've got the time and interest.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/aix1a4sqgyz3qav/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> SHA256 4966f4adbf3d17ef08862ea203033907fae3fc0e3630ba3c5283e29694bdffbc


From ROG Crosshair VI's Thread.waiting 1 month later for stable Bios.


----------



## crakej

Maybe we've got a ver 1.1.0.0 coming in?


----------



## karenin

Theres a new one for us Primes Link. But i dont think its Agesa 1.1.0.0


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karenin*
> 
> Theres a new one for us Primes Link. But i dont think its Agesa 1.1.0.0


Here is the modded one: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3402L2.zip

But I haven't found anything changed since the 3401.
Especially, the P-States still does not work at all.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Here is the modded one: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3402L1.zip
> 
> But I haven't found anything changed since the 3401.
> Especially, the P-States still does not work at all.


How about BGS and Mem Retires? have you had a chance to test?

Thanks for modding so quickly Lermite!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> How about BGS and Mem Retires? have you had a chance to test?


In the bios setup, BGS is available but BGSA is not.
I've enabled BGS and RTC shows BGS disabled and BGSA enabled.

I didn't try to disable BGS though, because it does not suit my RAM.

As far as I tested it (not far at all yet), the 3402 and the 3401 looks exactly the same, except the bios version number.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> In the bios setup, BGS is available but BGSA is not.
> I've enabled BGS and RTC shows BGS disabled and BGSA enabled.
> 
> I didn't try to disable BGS though, because it does not suit my RAM.
> 
> As far as I tested it (not far at all yet), the 3402 and the 3401 looks exactly the same, except the bios version number.


May i ask you something? why asus has some setting like pstates locked and not deleted in the bios?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> May i ask you something? why asus has some setting like pstates locked and not deleted in the bios?


In the official bioses, the P-States are hidden.
They must be unlocked through a modded bios to become visible.

As the P-States are a part of AGESA, the one to blame is probably AMD more than Asus.

Why are they still in the bios instead of being removed? I'm not sure but I believe the bios applies automatic P-States somehow.
ZenStates allows to set 3 P-States but HWiNFO shows the frequency to jump to more many values.
For example, I usually set 3.8, 2.3 and 0.9, but the frequency sometimes goes to 1,7 and some other value I forgot.
That must be why AMD could not remove them entirely, and removing only their settings would have been too much work as they are supposed to remain hidden.

By the way, the P-States are useless to save power while Global C-State Control is enabled and the "AMD Ryzen Balanced" power plan is used.
That's why I got rid ot P-States. I use a fixed frequency instead: 3.8 Ghz with 1.225 V, to make my rig to run smoothly with a good efficiency, because it actually works 24/7 on mining


----------



## karenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> By the way, the P-States are useless to save power while Global C-State Control is enabled and the "AMD Ryzen Balanced" power plan is used.
> That's why I got rid ot P-States. I use a fixed frequency instead: 3.8 Ghz with 1.225 V, to make my rig to run smoothly with a good efficiency, because it actually works 24/7 on mining


Yeah, i do the same (excl power plan, i use standard balanced and unlocked the core parking setting for myself). Its pointless using p-states, i think in fact, that c-states + fixed frq is much smoother and non-stressing on cpu/voltage stuff than pstate.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> In the official bioses, the P-States are hidden.
> They must be unlocked through a modded bios to become visible.
> 
> As the P-States are a part of AGESA, the one to blame is probably AMD more than Asus.
> 
> Why are they still in the bios instead of being removed? I'm not sure but I believe the bios applies automatic P-States somehow.
> ZenStates allows to set 3 P-States but HWiNFO shows the frequency to jump to more many values.
> For example, I usually set 3.8, 2.3 and 0.9, but the frequency sometimes goes to 1,7 and some other value I forgot.
> That must be why AMD could not remove them entirely, and removing only their settings would have been too much work as they are supposed to remain hidden.
> 
> By the way, the P-States are useless to save power while Global C-State Control is enabled and the "AMD Ryzen Balanced" power plan is used.
> That's why I got rid ot P-States. I use a fixed frequency instead: 3.8 Ghz with 1.225 V, to make my rig to run smoothly with a good efficiency, because it actually works 24/7 on mining


I see... Thanks a lot


----------



## ssenol

hello new bios mod please!


----------



## ssenol

are you using the new bios mode?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssenol*
> 
> hello new bios mod please!


What's wrong with mine?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/6500#post_26513052


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> What's wrong with mine?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/6500#post_26513052


Isn't your link for modded 3401 and this one seems to be from Asus directly ?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Isn't your link for modded 3401 and this one seems to be from Asus directly ?


3402L1.zip :
3402 => bios 3402
L => modded by Lermite
1 => first modded version of this bios


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Alright I know I posted before and was having issues. It has been a long while since I've messed with my system. I was told a long while ago that the ram I bought (from previous building and didn't change it out) isn't the best compatible with this board.

The ram in question is.

Corsair CMK16GX4M2A2666C16

The question I would have is kinda twofold. could I reasonably expect to be able to get this ram stable at 2933? For the second question, what would be a good jumping point to start with this ram??


----------



## m4sta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> ...?


I have the same ram running at 2666mhz, tried on 2933 with 1.25, 1.3,135v and 1.4v but it was not stable dunno, if you find out please tell me.

But I must say that he new Bios 3401 is the most stable so far, and strangly enough it fixed my Lag i had in rocket league (tried everything) Alot of people have lag spikes(fps drops ) with nvida and ryzen cpu , but now its running smooth

Overclocked it to 3.8 Ghz @ 1.3v


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4sta*
> 
> I have the same ram running at 2666mhz, tried on 2933 with 1.25, 1.3,135v and 1.4v but it was not stable dunno, if you find out please tell me.


The RAM stability depends on much more many settings than its voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4sta*
> 
> ...the new Bios 3401...


The last bios is the 340*2*.


----------



## kazablanka

I tried 3402 bios. I cant run ram at 3333mhz stable with this bios. I will roll back to 3203 i think.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4sta*
> 
> I have the same ram running at 2666mhz, tried on 2933 with 1.25, 1.3,135v and 1.4v but it was not stable dunno, if you find out please tell me.
> 
> But I must say that he new Bios 3401 is the most stable so far, and strangly enough it fixed my Lag i had in rocket league (tried everything) Alot of people have lag spikes(fps drops ) with nvida and ryzen cpu , but now its running smooth
> 
> Overclocked it to 3.8 Ghz @ 1.3v


I'll work on it after the holidays. Tried doing a google search on OC'ing the ram and not much came up. This seems like it'll be a long haul situation with finding out what may or may not be stable with it. As for CPU clocks I've had it stable at 3.9-4.0 but with the ram on the slow side it actually hindered the system performance from what I saw.


----------



## hadamar

Hi!
Going to buy this mobo, but found this post:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94581-BIOS-0805-Prime-X370-Pro-WOL-issue
WoL is crucial for me.
Could you please test on latest bios versions(1201 or 3402) - is WoL working or not?
How to test it:

Connect(if it is not connected) your PC via Ethernet to router or switch
In BIOS set:
Advanced Menu -> APM Configuration -> ErP ready -> [Disabled]
Advanced Menu -> APM Configuration -> Power On By PCI-E/PCI -> [Enabled]
Fully shut down(not sleep) your system.
After these steps, could you please take a look at ethernet port of your mobo and tell me - are ethernet lights on or off during system is shut down?
Thank you in advance for your efforts and have a happy holidays.


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's ON.


----------



## hadamar

Thank you so much for instant help, ordering it


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadamar*
> 
> ...After these steps, could you please take a look at ethernet port of your mobo and tell me - are ethernet lights on or off during system is shut down?


I did the test, with Power On By PCI-E/PCI enabled and the upper led of the ethernet port kept blinking while the PC was shut down.
But I also try to disabled Power On By PCI-E/PCI, and the led kept blinking.

I've never used the WOL so I have no clue how to set it but are you sure "Power On By PCI-E" has anything related to the ethernet port?


----------



## MishelLngelo

No problem, my computer is off network right now but when it is running it can be started from and woken up from network.


----------



## hadamar

As I read in manual:

Code:



Code:


This item allows you to enable or disable the Wake-on-LAN function of the onboard LAN controller or other installed PCIe/PCI LAN cards. Configuration options: [Disabled] [Enabled]

My current mobo from Gigabyte has not working WoL. I will never buy Gigabyte mobo any more - just waste of money








Actually - for WoL from hardware it is necessary to supply power in shutdown(S5) state.
For example, on my current Gigabyte mobo nothing could wake it - usb devices/ethernet/etc.


----------



## gasolin

Latest bios update 3402

voltage for ram 1.3800 volt


----------



## SaccoSVD

friggin windows, or ryzen...one of them.

My scores were constant 1780 and now 1705

Same BIOS, same settings, same windows build.

What the heck.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> friggin windows, or ryzen...one of them.
> 
> My scores were constant 1780 and now 1705
> 
> Same BIOS, same settings, same windows build.
> 
> What the heck.


I don't care about benchmarks any longer as my PC has more usefull things to work on, but several things that worked fine do not work any more.
The most suspicious to me is Windows 10 and its crappy updates.

I'm even thinking about installing back the LTSB version, to get a more stable OS with a bit less messy updates.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Latest bios update 3402
> 
> voltage for ram 1.3800 volt


That's about same score I get with my RAM running at 2933MHz but at Cl 12, 13, 13, 13.


----------



## gasolin

Who would have thought this mb could run ram at 3333mhz stable, some earlier posts stated it's hard to get this mb to run at 3200mhz+

I had fire strike not finish (canceled by user) turns out if it try to minimize steam to the taskbar after i have launched fire stirke but before it's started i get an error later in the benchmark, canceled by user.

If i don't do anything fire strike can finish without canceled by user.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Who would have thought this mb could run ram at 3333mhz stable, some earlier posts stated it's hard to get this mb to run at 3200mhz+
> 
> I had fire strike not finish (canceled by user) turns out if it try to minimize steam to the taskbar after i have launched fire stirke but before it's started i get an error later in the benchmark, canceled by user.
> 
> If i don't do anything fire strike can finish without canceled by user.


Run 10 loops at very high with ibt.

Ι get tired trying make this board stable at 3333mhz. One day i can run every stability program with no errors at all ,the other day i can't pass ibt even at standart. I set ram at 3200mhz with tight timings and the cpu at 4000mhz and decided to stay here. .


----------



## gasolin

Had it finish 3 times (loop) ibt at very high, just didn't want to wait until it finished 10 times (loop) before i could take prime95 small fft.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> friggin windows, or ryzen...one of them.
> 
> My scores were constant 1780 and now 1705
> 
> Same BIOS, same settings, same windows build.
> 
> What the heck.


did you install ai suit or aura?


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Had it finish 3 times (loop)( ibt at very high, just didn't want to wait until it finished before 10 times (loop) i could take prime95 small fft.


I can run 10 loops at standart but memtest give me errors.

I can pass ibt very high with stock cpu and ramm at 3333mhz but it can pass only 4-5 loops with cpu @4ghz and it can also pass ibt very high with cpu @4ghz and memery @3200mhz. It has blew my mind....


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> I can run 10 loops at standart but memtest give me errors.
> 
> I can pass ibt very high with stock cpu and ramm at 3333mhz but it can pass only 4-5 loops with cpu @4ghz and it can also pass ibt very high with cpu @4ghz and memery @3200mhz. It has blew my mind....


Even if IBT covers a large part of the RAM, it tests only the CPU. It fails to detect most of the RAM instabilities.

HCI Memtest, with as many instance as logical cores, each one testing enough RAM for them all to cover it at ~90%, is one of the only efficient ways to test the RAM stability.

And after IBT and Memtest are successful, the CPU have yet to be test with Prime95 in Blend Mode during as long as possible, at least a whole night.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> did you install ai suit or aura?


Not at all. All the same as yesterday.


----------



## akirax

With BIOS 3402 SVM (virtualization) doesn't work.

Also tried to downgrade to BIOS 0805 or 1201 and doesn't work.

Anyone else?

Cheers.


----------



## ZeNch

Try with DOS USB Boot (with afudos software+rom)

Afudos NameOfRom.Rom /GAN


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirax*
> 
> With BIOS 3402 SVM (virtualization) doesn't work.
> 
> Also tried to downgrade to BIOS 0805 or 1201 and doesn't work.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Cheers.


Are you sure, I heavily depend on VM both in W10 and Mint ???
It won't switch on or your VM doesn't work ?


----------



## akirax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Are you sure, I heavily depend on VM both in W10 and Mint ???
> It won't switch on or your VM doesn't work ?


Yes, I'm 100% sure.

When I said also tried 0805 and 1201 is because I downgraded correctly, and tried with this bios and doesn't work neither. Is like 3402 was broken something and it does not matter of you downgrade.

This is why I'm asking if anyone also tried or is only in my side.

Cheers.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirax*
> 
> Yes, I'm 100% sure.
> 
> When I said also tried 0805 and 1201 is because I downgraded correctly, and tried with this bios and doesn't work neither. Is like 3402 was broken something and it does not matter of you downgrade.
> 
> This is why I'm asking if anyone also tried or is only in my side.
> 
> Cheers.


Tnx, I'm on 3203 and works fine but can't afford to loose it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Tried it all again, still 1705

I do care about the benchmarks, specially when it comes to FL Studio (realtime audio app), it is much more noticeable there than in CB15


----------



## crakej

Happy Christmas Everyone! May the new year bring us all new bios and CPUs!


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Tnx, I'm on 3203 and works fine but can't afford to loose it.


Why do you use that bios when asus have removed it?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Why do you use that bios when asus have removed it?


Lol. Installed it when it was actual and now waiting for better one. Right now everything works alright on it.


----------



## gasolin

Again after i have had my ram at 3333mhz that worked fine in windows i had turned my pc off.
after that i just wouldn't boot at 3333mhz although i have had ibt finish at standard and high.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Again after i have had my ram at 3333mhz that worked fine in windows i had turned my pc off.
> after that i just wouldn't boot at 3333mhz although i have had ibt finish at standard and high.


You keep using IBT to test the RAM?
Do you also use Memtest to test the CPU?


----------



## gasolin

I used ibt and my ram was fine

After i had turned off my pc it wouldn't boot, sounds stupid but mabye it can't boote "cold" with the ram at 333mhz and 1.3800volt


----------



## bardacuda

How do you know your RAM was fine?


----------



## Browni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akirax*
> 
> Yes, I'm 100% sure.
> 
> When I said also tried 0805 and 1201 is because I downgraded correctly, and tried with this bios and doesn't work neither. Is like 3402 was broken something and it does not matter of you downgrade.
> 
> This is why I'm asking if anyone also tried or is only in my side.
> 
> Cheers.


I'm on 3402 running Windows 10 Pro Insider and have successfully imported a W8.1 VM and I've also created and ran a W10 dev environmen VM.


----------



## ssenol

http://www.overclock.net/t/1644649/asus-x370-permanent-oc-with-windows-in-mains#post_26517372


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Browni*
> 
> I'm on 3402 running Windows 10 Pro Insider and have successfully imported a W8.1 VM and I've also created and ran a W10 dev environmen VM.


Good news, I was wondering why it wouldn't work ? Are you using Windows VM or VMware ???


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Had it finish 3 times (loop)( ibt at very high, just didn't want to wait until it finished before 10 times (loop) i could take prime95 small fft.


I can run 10 loops at
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> 3402L1.zip :
> 3402 => bios 3402
> L => modded by Lermite
> 1 => first modded version of this bios


Lermite is this 3402 ,in bios says "bios version 3401"

Does also anyone knows what these timings are?


----------



## Browni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Good news, I was wondering why it wouldn't work ? Are you using Windows VM or VMware ???


Just the inbuilt Hyper-V Manager.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Lermite is this 3402 ,in bios says "bios version 3401"


Your capture proves your bios does not come from me.

I rename the timings like this:
Tcwl_SM -> tCWL

Here are two capture showing the 3402L1.rom file installs the modded 3402 bios:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Your capture proves your bios does not come from me.
> 
> I rename the timings like this:
> Tcwl_SM -> tCWL
> 
> Here are two capture showing the 3402L1.rom file installs the modded 3402 bios:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I downloaded this from the link you posted. Is named 3402L1.rom i dont know why my bios write 3401. Very strange


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> I downloaded this from the link you posted. Is named 3402L1.rom i dont know why my bios write 3401. Very strange


I did not unlock three options that your capture shows.
That means the bios you installed can not be the 3402L1.rom.
You've probably download my bios, but you ended up installing another one.

How many captures of my bios do I have to do yet for you to believe me?


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I did not unlock three options that your capture shows.
> That means the bios you installed can not be the 3402L1.rom.
> You've probably download my bios, but you ended up installing another one.
> 
> How many captures of my bios do I have to do yet for you to believe me?


I believe you and i dont blame you,i am just trying to understand what is going on , i will check if afudos flash the bios with other rom than the rom that i write. I will erase all the other roms i have in the usb stick and i will try again.


----------



## Reous

@Lermite i just downloaded your 3402L1 for fun and opened it with AMIBCP. It says 340*1*


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> @Lermite i just downloaded your 3402L1 for fun and opened it with AMIBCP. It says 340*1*


Damn... I'm the real culprit.
I made two modded version of the 3401, one only for me with may preset values such the fan settings, and another one with all the default values.
But I used the wrong file to make the public version.

I've been a bit late to write this answer because I have to make a modded 3402 again, from scratch, and test it by flashing it.
I promise: I'll never ever publish a bios versions I didn't tested on my own rig again.

So here is the right and checked version: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3402L2.zip
Anybody who install the 3402L1 should install this new one.

This "L2" is only what the "L1" should have been.

My deep apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Damn... I'm the real culprit.
> I made two modded version of the 3401, one only for me with may preset values such the fan settings, and another one with all the default values.
> But I used the wrong file to make the public version.
> 
> I've been a bit late to write this answer because I have to make a modded 3402 again, from scratch, and test it by flashing it.
> I promise: I'll never ever publish a bios versions I didn't tested on my own rig again.
> 
> So here is the right and checked version: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3402L2.zip
> Anybody who install the 3402L1 should install this new one.
> 
> This "L2" is only what the "L1" should have been.
> 
> My deep apologies for the inconvenience.


No problem man







,thanks for the new one


----------



## crakej

So anyone noticed any improvements in 3402?


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So anyone noticed any improvements in 3402?


The only thing that is different for me is that playing with memory settings and timings sometimes system cant post at all and i have to remove batery... asus crash free bios is worse, maybe this is a system stability improvement for asus







"no stability no post"

I have better score with 3200mhz and low sub timings than 3333mhz and fast timings from calculator everywhere except aida64.

I tried extreme timings for 3200 but system was unstable so i changed some of them for stability


----------



## SaccoSVD

Mmm...no improvement over here. Also not worse.

My score is still 1705, that means is something in windows......again.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Mmm...no improvement over here. Also not worse.
> 
> My score is still 1705, that means is something in windows......again.


have you check if something is running in the background ? i had the same problem about 3 months ago. Have you previous install ai suite or aura and unistall them?


----------



## SaccoSVD

No aura running here.

I ran upon something similar too. But after disabling a specific service I got the normal scores again. (1780)

Then all of the sudden my scores are low again...I've tried from disconnecting devices to checking everything that runs in the background and each service too.

Honestly, no clue this time. It also varies....on one boot my score is 1705 and the next time it was 1725 (repeatable)

I know is something in windows, but now is really hard to find out.

I might reinstall once MS puts an ISO with the next official release. Pufff I have literally thousands of programs installed here.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> No aura running here.
> 
> I ran upon something similar too. But after disabling a specific service I got the normal scores again. (1780)
> 
> Then all of the sudden my scores are low again...I've tried from disconnecting devices to checking everything that runs in the background and each service too.
> 
> Honestly, no clue this time. It also varies....on one boot my score is 1705 and the next time it was 1725 (repeatable)
> 
> I know is something in windows, but now is really hard to find out.
> 
> I might reinstall once MS puts an ISO with the next official release. Pufff I have literally thousands of programs installed here.


the name of the service?


----------



## SaccoSVD

"Connected User Experiences and Telemetry" (DiagTrack)


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> "Connected User Experiences and Telemetry" (DiagTrack)


just disable it
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows8_1-performance/disabling-windows-compatability-telemetry/f1437548-84ae-4421-9a07-45feb17cab86?page=3&auth=1


----------



## SaccoSVD

Is already disabled. I just wrote that mate.


----------



## Eldred32

Ehm.... i have a really weird problem with this board.

I am using Soundblaster Recon 3d as my sound card (disabled the on board audio ofc) , and when i put it in any pci slot except the ones that are controlled by the cpu (but instead in the ones controlled by the South bridge) my audio is all messed up... i lose the 5.1 at random times when listening to music playing games or watching movies. I have to go on my sound card software put it back to sterero and then back to 5.1 again but this happens every 1 min or so.

When my sound card is installed in the pci slot that is the cpu one (aka SLI slot) it works perfectly fine but my primary PCI slot (aka the slot my graphics card is in) runs in 8x .....
I've searched the web for ppl with a similar problem and i found one more guy that has the same sound card as me and same exact problem... So what is at fault here? Is it a compatibility issue?
Chipset driver issue? (although i have the latest ones 17.40).

Sound card runs perfectly fine with any other board Asus or otherwise, i've had it in like 10 motherboards without any problems.


----------



## ZeNch

do you have the last amd drivers?


----------



## sisay

This motherboard is ****. My memories (b-dies) are stable only at 2900 mhz. (14-12-12-12). There are always errors at 3000, regardless of the settings. People wrote that infinity fabric can not do it. I replaced 1700 by 1700x, and nothing changed. I borrowed a cpu from a colleague who walk around 3200 mhz. Only 2,900 on this motherboard


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> This motherboard is ****. My memories (b-dies) are stable only at 2900 mhz. (14-12-12-12). There are always errors at 3000, regardless of the settings. People wrote that infinity fabric can not do it. I replaced 1700 by 1700x, and nothing changed. I borrowed a cpu from a colleague who walk around 3200 mhz. Only 2,900 on this motherboard


welcome to club of losers, you are not alone, this motherboard really bad for overclocking RAM


----------



## Eldred32

I have the latest amd chipset drivers installed 17.40.


----------



## zurien

Using this memory on stock speed - 3200 with D.O.C.P without a problem on this motherboard:

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-dark-pro-8pack-edition-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-25600c14-3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08l-tg.html


----------



## akirax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Tnx, I'm on 3203 and works fine but can't afford to loose it.


Did you already update the bios?

Do you've problems with svm?

Cheers.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Did anyone experience windows freezing (no blue screen) at idle with the last two BIOSes?


----------



## gasolin

No


----------



## Pablogamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Damn... I'm the real culprit.
> I made two modded version of the 3401, one only for me with may preset values such the fan settings, and another one with all the default values.
> But I used the wrong file to make the public version.
> 
> I've been a bit late to write this answer because I have to make a modded 3402 again, from scratch, and test it by flashing it.
> I promise: I'll never ever publish a bios versions I didn't tested on my own rig again.
> 
> So here is the right and checked version: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3402L2.zip
> Anybody who install the 3402L1 should install this new one.
> 
> This "L2" is only what the "L1" should have been.
> 
> My deep apologies for the inconvenience.


Hello, thanks for your modded bios.

Where is the CLDO_VDDP option in the bios?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablogamer*
> 
> Where is the CLDO_VDDP option in the bios?


It must be in Advanced > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options

I can't check it and make a screen capture showing it before a video encoding is finished and it should last about one hour and half.


----------



## Pablogamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> It must be in Advanced > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options
> 
> I can't check it and make a screen capture showing it before a video encoding is finished and it should last about one hour and half.


Yes is there, i tray 700,750,800,850,900,950 and 1000 mv and no one stable for 3200 14 14 14 14 with my memory, so back to 3200 14 15 15 15-21-29 and all fine. Thanks you!


----------



## --Robbie--

Hi !
Two days ago I update to the 3402 bios , i have the issue of the black screen that other user in this forum and reddit say, the SVM works fine for me.
It seems like if I unistall Aura and dont open HwInfo, CoreTemp or other software that read the sensors of the motherboard i dont have the black screen (after 12h of continued use of the pc)
But if I try to do overclock , if the voltage is too low and the pc crash for this reason or other , in this bios the power off buttom and reset butom dont work and i need to switch off the PSU buttom.
Is it possible come back to the 1201 bios ? Or not because it have other AGESA ?¿
Thanks!


----------



## ZeNch

you can use Rufus o HP tool usb to format in fat32 (with freeDOS or DOS) and put the afudos and rom files.

You can check it in BiosMod Thread but you can use a official bios file.

AFUDOS [NameOfRom.Rom] /GAN


----------



## cheath

Waited for couple of months for a bios updates, hoping i might get my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ram to run at 3200mhz. Updated, tried lots of different timings, even looser timings, upped dram voltage, soc, vttddr etc.

Nope its not working. At least i can boot into windows now. Nah joking, screw this motherboard. Idk if im missing something or is it impossible to run my ram at 3200 with this mobo.


----------



## bardacuda

Is that a 4x8GB kit? It will be harder to clock as high than two sticks...and doubly so if they are dual rank. My 2x8GB dual rank kit only goes to 2933.


----------



## cheath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Is that a 4x8GB kit? It will be harder to clock as high than two sticks...and doubly so if they are dual rank. My 2x8GB dual rank kit only goes to 2933.


Thanks for the warning. CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 this is the one with 2x8gb. I fixed my original post.

I can boot to windows with some custom timings. I bet i can validate cpu-z too since i was able to stress test for a while but failed afte rebooting. I just cant find a stable setting for 3200mhz.


----------



## bardacuda

Well if it's not B-die you might not be able to get there sadly, and honestly you might be able to get another 166 MHz with a better board...at least from results I have seen. That said I don't think I've heard of anyone with B-die NOT getting to 3200.


----------



## sisay

i have only 2900 with b-die


----------



## L0nerism

Got the replacement CPU in today. New one is 'UA 1739SUS'. Will install the latest BIOS tonight, and if I still have issues I'll downgrade the chipset driver.

Edit 1: This one can do 3200 with the now stock SoC voltage of 950mV. Going to let the thermal paste settle in before I try to overclock. I'll give it until my next days off work. So far the thermals seem better than the old one as well.


----------



## crakej

I've had to increase my cpu voltage with latest release - that or black screens!

This board is not all that bad - no worse than other AM4 boards unless you want to pay top prices.


----------



## L0nerism

I couldn't resist and started to OC this one. Tried giving C-states another chance. I black screen way more often with them enabled. Disabled now and trying for 4GHz.


----------



## --Robbie--

I`ve been watching and it doesn`t seem hard but I think I have rename the original asus file .CAP to .ROM, right?

But i think I`ll wait to new bios because I`m a little bit scared about brick the motherboard...

The unique problems now are using monitoring programs and the not working of the buttons , but it the same halt the pc by a long pulsation of the power off and switch off the bottom of the PSU, if i have the black screen , right?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *--Robbie--*
> 
> I`ve been watching and it doesn`t seem hard but I think I have rename the original asus file .CAP to .ROM, right?


No. To convert a .cap to a .rom file, you have to follow the four first steps of "Extraction of the AMD CBS menu" of this tutorial: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html#extraction_cbs

A .rom file is always 2 KB lighter than the same .cap file.


----------



## MishelLngelo

BRenamerl.exe can take care of renaming original BIOS file to standard "X370pro.cap" which is used for BIOS upgrade.
Yes, you would have to switch off power supply off in case of black screen. Maybe even reset CMOS if necessary but that's all part of the game. I also like to save every step of successful OC so I can get back to last point without going thru all the steps.


----------



## crakej

Happy New Year Everyone! Thank you all so much for your contributions and help over the year - i look forward to what 2018 will bring us


----------



## L0nerism

Bricked my board last night trying to downgrade my BIOS to 1201. Going to rig something up to reflash it later tonight. ?


----------



## ZeNch

how do you try the downgrade?

i only can with AFUDOS (with DOS disk, boot usb) command:

Afudos NameOfRom.rom /GAN

I can it 2 or 3 times without problems.

With other way i dont try.


----------



## L0nerism

Used afudos, but without the flags.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> Used afudos, but without the flags.


What is flag? "/Gan"?
This is very important, in the MODbios thread you can download the files (afudos and rufus or hp tool to format USB key) and tutorial.

if you brick your board you need a Bios Programmer or RMA (warranty).

if not really brick Clear cmos can help you.Try to quit the battery and disconect to wall.


----------



## L0nerism

Will try pulling the battery tonight. Ran out of time last night.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> Bricked my board last night trying to downgrade my BIOS to 1201. Going to rig something up to reflash it later tonight. ?


Which 1201 file have you used? Did you follow the intruction from Lermite?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> Bricked my board last night trying to downgrade my BIOS to 1201. Going to rig something up to reflash it later tonight. ?


let us know you brought it back and exactly how, that'd be really useful.

i bricked my first one by doing that and couldn't bring it back to life., but that was back in march.


----------



## L0nerism

The .CAP file in the BIOS directly from Asus. Might be where I went wrong doing this.


----------



## ZeNch

i dont know i only use .rom files (Asus have .exe to change your .cap to .rom)

equally i dont know what happens if you use .cap file.

Reous have more (much more) knowledge


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> (Asus have .exe to change your .cap to .rom)
> equally i dont know what happens if you use .cap file.


On the page before Lermite wrote how to get a rom file. If you don't follow it or if you just use a cap file you will brick your board








Only way back now is with an usb programmer.


----------



## L0nerism

All attempts failed. Didn't realized it used a 1.8v EEPROM until after the fact. Probably damaged it while attempting to get it recognized. I could purchase a replacement pre-programmed chip from Ebay for $15, but I'm going to do what I should have from the start and order a Taichi.

New board for the new year. Me:







Wallet:


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4sta*
> 
> I have the same ram running at 2666mhz, tried on 2933 with 1.25, 1.3,135v and 1.4v but it was not stable dunno, if you find out please tell me.
> 
> But I must say that he new Bios 3401 is the most stable so far, and strangly enough it fixed my Lag i had in rocket league (tried everything) Alot of people have lag spikes(fps drops ) with nvida and ryzen cpu , but now its running smooth
> 
> Overclocked it to 3.8 Ghz @ 1.3v


As of right now it looks like I may be replacing the ram. Everything (Including default) fails Memtest. I've tried re-seating, one stick, two sticks, different slots etc etc. It always seems to fail memtest.
I did have my computer running @ 2666 with 14-16-16-16-34 and it was actually quite smooth and quick. But that was when it first failed memtest. I backed things off by 1 to 15-17-17-17-35 (DOCP settings) and it still failed rather quickly. Then put everything to stock 2133 with 16-18-18-18-36 and started that test. It got a bit further but still ultimately failed the testing.

I'm a bit baffled at the moment.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> All attempts failed. Didn't realized it used a 1.8v EEPROM until after the fact. Probably damaged it while attempting to get it recognized. I could purchase a replacement pre-programmed chip from Ebay for $15, but I'm going to do what I should have from the start and order a Taichi.
> 
> New board for the new year. Me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet:


USB Programmer need to be compatible with your chip "w25q128fv"


----------



## L0nerism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> USB Programmer need to be compatible with your chip "w25q128fv"


The chip on my board is 'W25Q128FW'. If it had the FV model instead I would've been able to program it using a parallel port and SPIPGM.


----------



## cronus75

Mine worked at 3200Mhz with 3402 bios at default xmp profile and memory test passed but I have black screen of death while on surfing the net, no response or whatever other than the psu shutdown.

Sisoft Sandra writes after benchmark: Turbo voltage is too low that it can effect the turbo performance. I think this is the problem about.

It suddenly falls into black screen, Asus video card turns into white led...No response at all.


----------



## cronus75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I've had to increase my cpu voltage with latest release - that or black screens!
> 
> This board is not all that bad - no worse than other AM4 boards unless you want to pay top prices.


I have black screen of death problem. Sisoft says after benchmark that the voltage for turbo mode is too low and it can effect the performance. This is the sign I think.

My cpu is ryzen 7 1700x, what voltage values do you change?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronus75*
> 
> I have black screen of death problem. Sisoft says after benchmark that the voltage for turbo mode is too low and it can effect the performance. This is the sign I think.
> 
> My cpu is ryzen 7 1700x, what voltage values do you change?


What voltage settings do you have? What's your OC?

I've been getting black screen>reboots when idle or browsing internet on this bios - having to try increasing cpu voltage...


----------



## cronus75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> What voltage settings do you have? What's your OC?
> 
> I've been getting black screen>reboots when idle or browsing internet on this bios - having to try increasing cpu voltage...


Default speed for 1700x, same idle or browsing...auto cpu voltage setting. you?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronus75*
> 
> Default speed for 1700x, same idle or browsing...auto cpu voltage setting. you?


Hmmmm..... you shouldn't be getting that at default clocks. Is your power supply new?

I'm OCed to 4GHz with ram at 3200MT

I would recommend not OCing or putting voltages up just yet, you need to get stable at defaults first.

What ram do you have and what settings are you using?


----------



## cronus75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Hmmmm..... you shouldn't be getting that at default clocks. Is your power supply new?
> 
> I'm OCed to 4GHz with ram at 3200MT
> 
> I would recommend not OCing or putting voltages up just yet, you need to get stable at defaults first.
> 
> What ram do you have and what settings are you using?


Corsair 3200Mhz, set at 3200Mhz...Does RAM problem cause this kind of black screen with death of no button response?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronus75*
> 
> Corsair 3200Mhz, set at 3200Mhz...Does RAM problem cause this kind of black screen with death of no button response?


Need to know the exact model of ram.

You just set docp 3200 in the bios, nothing else? And your power supply??


----------



## cronus75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Need to know the exact model of ram.
> 
> You just set docp 3200 in the bios, nothing else? And your power supply??


CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R 3200MHz 2x8

FSp Hydro G 750w


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronus75*
> 
> CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R 3200MHz 2x8
> 
> FSp Hydro G 750w


I have those but have never had them running at 3200! Haven't tried them in a while.

Are you on latest bios? You could try down-clocking the ram a bit to see if you get stability... You could also test each stick individually for a day or 2 to see if you have a bad stick.

That power supply is more than adequate.

Only other things I can think of you trying is going into the Power settings and set CPU and SoC to Extreme power profiles, and maybe put the cpu power up one notch, it may need that bit of extra juice for the ram OC to be stable.

You need to take your time doing these things - don't change more than one setting at a time (except putting cpu and SoC to extreme power - those need to be set anyway!)

Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## cronus75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I have those but have never had them running at 3200! Haven't tried them in a while.
> 
> Are you on latest bios? You could try down-clocking the ram a bit to see if you get stability... You could also test each stick individually for a day or 2 to see if you have a bad stick.
> 
> That power supply is more than adequate.
> 
> Only other things I can think of you trying is going into the Power settings and set CPU and SoC to Extreme power profiles, and maybe put the cpu power up one notch, it may need that bit of extra juice for the ram OC to be stable.
> 
> You need to take your time doing these things - don't change more than one setting at a time (except putting cpu and SoC to extreme power - those need to be set anyway!)
> 
> Anyone else got any ideas?


Latest bios. I'm reading so much black screen cases looking for two days...Very bad. Asus should be much more reliable than the competition but not.

Didn't change the power or SOC...Cause I didn't overclock the cpu. Ram setting by xmp and it did change the vram voltage to 1.35...

By the way what is SVM? One guy wrote here that it works.

I'm thinking of RMA the board and change it to Crosshair VI Hero, what do you think?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronus75*
> 
> Latest bios. I'm reading so much black screen cases looking for two days...Very bad. Asus should be much more reliable than the competition but not.
> 
> Didn't change the power or SOC...Cause I didn't overclock the cpu. Ram setting by xmp and it did change the vram voltage to 1.35...
> 
> By the way what is SVM? One guy wrote here that it works.
> 
> I'm thinking of RMA the board and change it to Crosshair VI Hero, what do you think?


Ryzen is new(ish!) - on almost any board you will all most certainly have to change some setting somewhere oi get your ram working at the speed you want.

Many of have considered bailing for the CH6, and a few (very few) have done it. It may solve your problem. ASUS will not do an RMA for this as OCing is not covered by warranty. You just need to take one step at a time. Have you tried any of the suggestions?


----------



## cheath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronus75*
> 
> Latest bios. I'm reading so much black screen cases looking for two days...Very bad. Asus should be much more reliable than the competition but not.
> 
> Didn't change the power or SOC...Cause I didn't overclock the cpu. Ram setting by xmp and it did change the vram voltage to 1.35...
> 
> By the way what is SVM? One guy wrote here that it works.
> 
> I'm thinking of RMA the board and change it to Crosshair VI Hero, what do you think?


I have the same ram. Tried many stuff. I was able to load windows, ran some stress test for a while but it was never stable and you say you used XMP which means you are even lucky to boot to windows but i think its because you dont OC the CPU. Iirc my first attemp at 3200 was only with XMP and without OC on the CPU and i was able to login to windows. I dont think its possible to run those rams at 3200 unless there are some miracle timing values. And tbh Idk if its ever gonna be possible.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheath*
> 
> I have the same ram. Tried many stuff. I was able to load windows, ran some stress test for a while but it was never stable and you say you used XMP which means you are even lucky to boot to windows but i think its because you dont OC the CPU. Iirc my first attemp at 3200 was only with XMP and without OC on the CPU and i was able to login to windows. I dont think its possible to run those rams at 3200 unless there are some miracle timing values. And tbh Idk if its ever gonna be possible.


I think most have them stable at`3066MTs - I did, and for the most part, that speed is faster than the single rank b-die memory at 3200MTs as it's dual rank.

Remember, this ram is NOT on the QVL.


----------



## cronus75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I think most have them stable at`3066MTs - I did, and for the most part, that speed is faster than the single rank b-die memory at 3200MTs as it's dual rank.
> 
> Remember, this ram is NOT on the QVL.


Do you think the black screen of lock is cause of the 3200Mhz ram? I thought that might give blue memory error or screen freezes or something like that but system dies and does not response even to the restart switch!

Now trying and at cpu-id start or at the test it goes blank...No response at all doest reset..Had to shut down psu switch. Down to 3066Mhz, same...trying at default cpu speed.


----------



## cronus75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheath*
> 
> I have the same ram. Tried many stuff. I was able to load windows, ran some stress test for a while but it was never stable and you say you used XMP which means you are even lucky to boot to windows but i think its because you dont OC the CPU. Iirc my first attemp at 3200 was only with XMP and without OC on the CPU and i was able to login to windows. I dont think its possible to run those rams at 3200 unless there are some miracle timing values. And tbh Idk if its ever gonna be possible.


Sometimes it reboots at start up but at second attemp it boots into windows...But is this related to black screen of death I read everywhere?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronus75*
> 
> Sometimes it reboots at start up but at second attemp it boots into windows...But is this related to black screen of death I read everywhere?


That is the board trying to train memory - try backing off to 3000 Also make the power changes I mentioned above.


----------



## --Robbie--

Let's see if I understand correctly,
First I download the 1201.CAP of the asus web, with the uefitool.exe following this guide (https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html#extraction_cbs), convert it to .rom.
Format with HPusbdisk a USB with FreeDos and put the afudos.exe and the .rom file in the main folder of the usb.
Enter with USB and write --> AFUDOS 1201.ROM /GAN
and thats all,yes?
I do not want to brick my motherboard!!















Thank all of you for the help


----------



## cronus75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> That is the board trying to train memory - try backing off to 3000 Also make the power changes I mentioned above.


No sucess even at 2133 at default values...changed soc v to 1.1 dram to 1.37 no success at 3066 again...

trying...


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *--Robbie--*
> 
> Let's see if I understand correctly,
> First I download the 1201.CAP of the asus web, with the uefitool.exe following this guide (https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html#extraction_cbs), convert it to .rom.
> Format with HPusbdisk a USB with FreeDos and put the afudos.exe and the .rom file in the main folder of the usb.
> Enter with USB and write --> AFUDOS 1201.ROM /GAN
> and thats all,yes?
> I do not want to brick my motherboard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank all of you for the help


Why do you have to convert it to a rom file, this makes no sense.
The file is original and is not modified, means you can flash it using the regular AMI commands:

Code:



Code:


afudos 1201.cap /p /b /n /k

Watch the spaces between the commands.

This will flash the whole firmware. /GAN or /AGN is used to bypass the firmware signature because it has been modified which is not the case when you are using the original file downloaded from ASUS.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *--Robbie--*
> 
> Let's see if I understand correctly,
> First I download the 1201.CAP of the asus web, with the uefitool.exe following this guide (https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html#extraction_cbs), convert it to .rom.
> Format with HPusbdisk a USB with FreeDos and put the afudos.exe and the .rom file in the main folder of the usb.
> Enter with USB and write --> AFUDOS 1201.ROM /GAN
> and thats all,yes?
> I do not want to brick my motherboard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank all of you for the help


Why not just download the bios and flash it using the bios utility?


----------



## cronus75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> That is the board trying to train memory - try backing off to 3000 Also make the power changes I mentioned above.


Now I tried a new set of memory Kingston Hyper X listed as 3000Mhz at Asus qvl list. Tested as 2933 but I'm pretty sure that it will be same at 2133...with same black screen again...

Any ideas?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Why not just download the bios and flash it using the bios utility?


Because you cant downgrade from 3401/2 to previous version


----------



## cronus75

Changed the cpu as well with my friend's...This mobo is trash even not working with 2133Mhz...


----------



## ZeNch

Try with other ram kit if you can


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here's something interesting:

As I mentioned my CB15 scores had been all around the place lately. Me thinking is windows.

Now, I was trying some 3200Mhz RAM settings and could run CB15, with a score of 1787 I was very surprised.

Then, went back to my 2933Mhz profile and the score was 1770 which is still good, I was getting bad scores, as low as 1690

So..I think this is all about those "bugs" AMD mentioned related to the new AGESA.

If AMD don't solve this soon enough I'm gonna take the risk and flash an older BIOS ROM, such as 0902 or so.


----------



## Stareclipse

Hi guys,

Long time lurker of the forum. Decided to get more active 

About the RAM, I knew that there are many issues with Ryzen-boards so I bought the *Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3600C18* (Samsung B-die). No tweaking, just selected 3200MHz in the BIOS and that's it...
I already tested 3066, 3466, 3600 MHz(DOCP) but that doesn't work (yet). But 3200 without issues. Worked with BIOS 32xx, and now 3402. For the moment CL15, will try later with 14.
So now I'm hitting 'the sweet spot' of 3200 and we'll see what the future will bring...


----------



## cronus75

This is very related to the cpu, while I was unable to hit 3066 Mhz with Ryzen 5 1600 I'm able to hit to 3066 with ryzen 7 1700x...Not just the module...


----------



## Stareclipse

It's related to the cpu yes but mostly the module. I did the test on a R5 1600 which I changed to a R5 1600X, both 3200 MHz....


----------



## cronus75

at MSI site it states; "The memory compatibility depends on the CPU memory controller when the clock rate is over 3000 MHz." which I completely agree.

Same supported Gskill module was working with r3 but not working at 3200 now with r5 at my friends test system..


----------



## Stareclipse

I agree, but I said that with the type of memory I posted I've got 3200 on the 1600 and 1600X. That type is also guaranteed B-die.


----------



## weyburn

Well I RMA'd my MOBO, they recieved it DEC 21, they're telling me they're waiting for parts and can't fix it yet. I wonder how long I'm gonna have to wait without a mobo, 2 maybe 3 months? LOL


----------



## weyburn

intel chips might be up to 30% slower. DAMN!!! Ryzen gonna be so much more competitive now


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> intel chips might be up to 30% slower. DAMN!!! Ryzen gonna be so much more competitive now


What's if this crappy patch that "corrects" this Intel bug is applied to everybody, including all the AMD CPU owners, and decreasing our performances as well?
May we expect this patch editors to apply it only to Intel CPU?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> What's if this crappy patch that "corrects" this Intel bug is applied to everybody, including all the AMD CPU owners, and decreasing our performances as well?
> May we expect this patch editors to apply it only to Intel CPU?


yes it's intel only. Essentially they made it so some execution of code was done without security checks. But I guess it won't affect gameplay that much, but for content creators it should have the biggest impact to intel owners. but we won't know until the patch it released.


----------



## cronus75

Returned the board cause of nonstopping black screens...There is some bug at some series. Seen so much examples on net.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronus75*
> 
> Returned the board cause of nonstopping black screens...There is some bug at some series. Seen so much examples on net.


yeah essentially same, mine weren't that bad. but were highly annoying.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intel chips might be up to 30% slower. DAMN!!! Ryzen gonna be so much more competitive now


The latest news say is about 50%

Ouch!


----------



## svengun

Hi Guys , I have a question

I've had this board for a couple of months now (Aug) and have upgraded with every new BIOS release

But last weekend , when I upgraded to v 3402, I have lost my audio output in Windows (WIN10 x64 Insider Preview)

I have uninstalled all AMD drivers, removed my soundcard and did a re-install of AMD drivers

After rebooting , Win Update started a driver update named: AMD Media , but all no solution, I keep having 'no audio output device'

Ergo a red cross , in the system tray

I also tried several times to removed the audio devices (incl drivers) in device manager and than scanned for hardware changes ...

I have searched through this tread , but can't find posts of others having audio related problems with this BIOS

Hoping for some input on this, before I re-install Win on my M.2 SSD

Thanks in advance !


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svengun*
> 
> Hi Guys , I have a question
> 
> I've had this board for a couple of months now (Aug) and have upgraded with every new BIOS release
> 
> But last weekend , when I upgraded to v 3402, I have lost my audio output in Windows (WIN10 x64 Insider Preview)
> 
> I have uninstalled all AMD drivers, removed my soundcard and did a re-install of AMD drivers
> 
> After rebooting , Win Update started a driver update named: AMD Media , but all no solution, I keep having 'no audio output device'
> 
> Ergo a red cross , in the system tray
> 
> I also tried several times to removed the audio devices (incl drivers) in device manager and than scanned for hardware changes ...
> 
> I have searched through this tread , but can't find posts of others having audio related problems with this BIOS
> 
> Hoping for some input on this, before I re-install Win on my M.2 SSD
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Have you disabled the onboard sound?


----------



## svengun

at first yes, because then I still had my ASUS Xonar audiocard inside

later after a few tries to solve the audio problem, I removed the Xonar card , re-enabled the onboard audio...but no change in the status of the issue


----------



## Browni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svengun*
> 
> Hi Guys , I have a question
> 
> I've had this board for a couple of months now (Aug) and have upgraded with every new BIOS release
> 
> But last weekend , when I upgraded to v 3402, I have lost my audio output in Windows (WIN10 x64 Insider Preview)
> 
> I have uninstalled all AMD drivers, removed my soundcard and did a re-install of AMD drivers
> 
> After rebooting , Win Update started a driver update named: AMD Media , but all no solution, I keep having 'no audio output device'
> 
> Ergo a red cross , in the system tray
> 
> I also tried several times to removed the audio devices (incl drivers) in device manager and than scanned for hardware changes ...
> 
> I have searched through this tread , but can't find posts of others having audio related problems with this BIOS
> 
> Hoping for some input on this, before I re-install Win on my M.2 SSD
> 
> Thanks in advance !


There are a lot of reports of sound not working with build 17063 so it may not be the mobo at fault, there is a good chance of another build being released later today.


----------



## svengun

build 17063 ?

what are you referring to ? Win Insiders build ?

Will check tonight, I think you are correct that I am on that build release , I'm in the fast ring

This happened straight after flashing my BIOS from v1201 to v3402

I think I did the Win Upgrade about an hour before that (it was Friday night , so I'm not a 100% sure)

Would you mind sharing a link to other people's audio-problem posts ?


----------



## Browni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svengun*
> 
> build 17063 ?
> 
> what are you referring to ? Win Insiders build ?
> 
> Will check tonight, I think you are correct that I am on that build release , I'm in the fast ring
> 
> This happened straight after flashing my BIOS from v1201 to v3402
> 
> I think I did the Win Upgrade about an hour before that (it was Friday night , so I'm not a 100% sure)
> 
> Would you mind sharing a link to other people's audio-problem posts ?


It's been added as a known issue to the release notes for build 17063.


----------



## m4sta

So

Asus ai suite and Corsair link is cousing instant black screen( lock up , must turn off psu and on for it to be able to work )

Uninstalld it and it works fine

So it looks like this board is having some problems with reading info from the fans/controlling the fans and it causes black screens.

I am really wanting to get rid of it and get the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero motherboard, but reading the issues folks are having there is pretty much the same so now im like stuck with it.

I hope they release a better bios fixing that problem.


----------



## svengun

@ BROWNI OK, Thanks !

Very grateful, as it frustrated the hell out of me ;-)


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4sta*
> 
> So
> 
> Asus ai suite and Corsair link is cousing instant black screen( lock up , must turn off psu and on for it to be able to work )
> 
> Uninstalld it and it works fine
> 
> So it looks like this board is having some problems with reading info from the fans/controlling the fans and it causes black screens.
> 
> I am really wanting to get rid of it and get the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero motherboard, but reading the issues folks are having there is pretty much the same so now im like stuck with it.
> 
> I hope they release a better bios fixing that problem.


Do you use the last version of Corsair Link? you can use it
but the problem is AISUITE... dont use it never.


----------



## svengun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Browni*
> 
> It's been added as a known issue to the release notes for build 17063.


Isn't that only related to Firefox ? I only use Chrome and Edge...

My audio problem isn't application related , there is no Audio Output Device available , but in Device Manager it says Realtek is working just fine ?!


----------



## m4sta

I will try the newest version of corsair link
Yeah I tested just to see if it was fixed with the newest bios ( asus ai suite ) and around 5 minutes after installed ( screens turned black and computer is unresponsive) so i gave up and fixed fan speeds in bios
And im on my second x370 pro motherboard and new ram( from crucial to corsair) becouse i tought the first one had some problems lol -_-
Cpu: 1700x
Corsair 2666 mhz
two ssd samsung 850, and 1 seagate 4 Tb drive.
Gpu is 1080 sea hawk


----------



## Browni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svengun*
> 
> Isn't that only related to Firefox ? I only use Chrome and Edge...
> 
> My audio problem isn't application related , there is no Audio Output Device available , but in Device Manager it says Realtek is working just fine ?!


The release notes state that apps *LIKE* Firefox are affected so that could mean any browser and doesn't give any more detail unfortunately.

At the end of the day there is a known audio problem with the beta release of Windows you are running.


----------



## --Robbie--

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4sta*
> 
> So
> 
> Asus ai suite and Corsair link is cousing instant black screen( lock up , must turn off psu and on for it to be able to work )
> 
> Uninstalld it and it works fine
> 
> So it looks like this board is having some problems with reading info from the fans/controlling the fans and it causes black screens.
> 
> I am really wanting to get rid of it and get the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero motherboard, but reading the issues folks are having there is pretty much the same so now im like stuck with it.
> 
> I hope they release a better bios fixing that problem.


I also have bios 3402 and use 24/7 Corsair Link and Core Temp, and I dont have any problem.

Whit Asus AI suite and HWinfo, I have black screen, with Asus AIsuite almost instantly.

I think HWMonitor doesn't cause the black screen but I'm not sure.

Greetings!!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *--Robbie--*
> 
> I also have bios 3402 and use 24/7 Corsair Link and Core Temp, and I dont have any problem.
> 
> Whit Asus AI suite and HWinfo, I have black screen, with Asus AIsuite almost instantly.
> 
> I think HWMonitor doesn't cause the black screen but I'm not sure.
> 
> Greetings!!


try with SIV monitor


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> try with SIV monitor


or just get rid of AI Suite, definitely.


----------



## Browni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> or just get rid of AI Suite, definitely.


+1

Best decision I ever made with this mobo was dumping AI Suite.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> or just get rid of AI Suite, definitely.


i try to say what he try to not use hwmonitor, siv is better and he try hwinfo and it cause black screen (oh wait, black screen with ai suite, sorry haha)

finally... Asus suite is bad to our system.


----------



## SaccoSVD

The AI Suite is not only bad while OCing (and also stock settings)...but also messes up your fans like no other software I've seen before.

It's a real mess....ASUS better quits developing that and puts those resources somewhere else.

Better use "Easy Mode" (F7) in your BIOS after running the fan profiler, then set your fan speeds from there.


----------



## crakej

I have no problem running AISuite - only Aura, though i've not tried the latest release and have no intention of either. It's especially a danger when running Thaiphoon, producing random results every time you read the ram info, which can't be good for the system.

What was found out way back was that you should only run one monitoring application at a time (most of them do recommend this in their instructions!), and this was definitely one of the main causes of the 'black screen of death'

Even after all that they can still happen - I cured the problem really easily by increasing my cpu power. It was the only thing that got rid of them 100% for me. This even though I had been able to benchmark and torture test putting full demand on my system, it only really happens when system was idling or browsing the internet.

I also came to conclusion that when machine froze requiring turning off supply, it was ram timings I was playing with, when it rebooted, it was definitely not enough cpu power.

For me, since the first 'new' bios with AGESA 1.0.7.1, my voltage requirements have been more, so I've had to back my OC down to 4GHz from 4.05, to get nice temps and no black screens since it need slightly less volts.

There are still bugs in the most recent bioses - I've noticed how C-States have changed, with my CPU down-volting a LOT less than it had been on previous AGESA. I can't use C-States now as they create more crashes as well......on my board anyway.

As others have mentioned - if you really want to be safe monitoring things, use SIV which is properly designed to access the various ports and buses, without causing conflicts which other, less well written software do cause, resulting in black screens. Personally, I prefer AISuite









Edit: Thinking about it, I do use the AISuite and HWInfo64, but only separately. I don't run them when torture testing either.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> What's if this crappy patch that "corrects" this Intel bug is applied to everybody, including all the AMD CPU owners, and decreasing our performances as well?
> May we expect this patch editors to apply it only to Intel CPU?


Unfortunately, it is going to be applied to everyone, including AMD, which does not need the Meltdown patch at all. On the linux side, the kernel developers have already committed a patch to "unpatch" the fix but it remains to be seen how soon a kernel with the "unpatch" is released to general distribution.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Unfortunately, it is going to be applied to everyone, including AMD, which does not need the Meltdown patch at all. On the linux side, the kernel developers have already committed a patch to "unpatch" the fix but it remains to be seen how soon a kernel with the "unpatch" is released to general distribution.


I read somewhere it's comiing soon for windows too..... why it should affect us at all is beyond me - I mean we have decent proper cpu's lol

It's tough going through the news - I also saw something that said ALL CPUs had the problem including ARM! This just isn't true!


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Unfortunately, it is going to be applied to everyone, including AMD, which does not need the Meltdown patch at all. On the linux side, the kernel developers have already committed a patch to "unpatch" the fix but it remains to be seen how soon a kernel with the "unpatch" is released to general distribution.


No it is not applied to Ryzen. I have the official update installed and it is inactive on Ryzen.

Speculation control settings for CVE-2017-5715 [branch target injection]

Hardware support for branch target injection mitigation is present: False
Windows OS support for branch target injection mitigation is present: *True*
Windows OS support for branch target injection mitigation is enabled: *False*
Windows OS support for branch target injection mitigation is disabled by system policy: False
Windows OS support for branch target injection mitigation is disabled by absence of hardware support: True

Speculation control settings for CVE-2017-5754 [rogue data cache load]

Hardware requires kernel VA shadowing: False

BTIHardwarePresent : False
BTIWindowsSupportPresent : True
BTIWindowsSupportEnabled : *False*
BTIDisabledBySystemPolicy : False
BTIDisabledByNoHardwareSupport : True
KVAShadowRequired : False
KVAShadowWindowsSupportPresent : True
KVAShadowWindowsSupportEnabled : *False*
KVAShadowPcidEnabled : False

Search for KB4056891 or KB4056892 (if you have 1709 Windows version) and you can download it manually or wait for Windows Update to do it's thing.
The above listing is the result of special script run in Powershell, just search for "Speculation Control Setting" and get a hit from Microsoft to download it.

Meltdown / Spectre has 3 variants and the dangerous one is the Variant 3 (rouge data cache load) and patch for it is disabled.
Variant 1: bounds check bypass (CVE-2017-5753) Variant 2: branch target injection (CVE-2017-5715) Variant 3: rogue data cache load (CVE-2017-5754)

Edit: Found the script https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4072698/windows-server-guidance-to-protect-against-the-speculative-execution


----------



## Lermite

I've read there is two security issues.
One is called Meltdown and only affects Intel CPUs.
The other one is called Spectre and affects almost every CPU, including the AMD's.

Let's see what patches we get and their effect on the performances before getting upset.


----------



## crakej

I don't have that update yet - happy to wait for it...

Yes, it is 2 bugs, but still confusion about what bug does what on what cpu. The figures that are in now show little or no slowdown in windows so far, but it's still rather more unclear for Linux machines. There are still many Windows machines that have not updated yet.

I'm not worried, I have a decent CPU!


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> No it is not applied to Ryzen. I have the official update installed and it is inactive on Ryzen.


I was referring to what was going on with the Linux kernel. The x86_bug_cpu_insecure tag was applied to all processors.
Quote:


> /* Assume for now that ALL x86 CPUs are insecure */
> - setup_force_cpu_bug(X86_BUG_CPU_INSECURE);
> + if (c->x86_vendor != X86_VENDOR_AMD)
> + setup_force_cpu_bug(X86_BUG_CPU_INSECURE)


So it was necessary to go back to the kernel commit and remove AMD processors from the list of affected processors.


----------



## Keith Myers

This was the AMD response:
Quote:


> https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/12/27/2
> AMD processors are not subject to the types of attacks that the kernel
> page table isolation feature protects against. The AMD microarchitecture
> does not allow memory references, including speculative references, that
> access higher privileged data when running in a lesser privileged mode
> when that access would result in a page fault.
> 
> Disable page table isolation by default on AMD processors by not setting
> the X86_BUG_CPU_INSECURE feature, which controls whether X86_FEATURE_PTI
> is set.
> 
> Signed-off-by: Tom Lendacky


----------



## bardacuda

hmm I don't even have that in my kernel config and I am on 4.15-rc6


----------



## Keith Myers

If I remember reading correctly, the commit was after the 4.15-rc6 release kernel. Anyway, it looks like the X86_FEATURE_PTI unset for AMD flag is getting pulled into the mainline 4.15 kernel as well as for the Variant #1 SPECTRE flaw fix because Torvalds has pulled it into the latest git.

https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=00a5ae218d57741088068799b810416ac249a9ce&utm_source=anz


----------



## bardacuda

Cool good to know. I've been building each new release candidate as they come out so I'll just check this option on the next build and make sure it's off.


----------



## cronus75

Asus is failing with it's bios upgrades and hw for this board. I gave up and returned Prime X370 Pro and replaced it with MSI x370 Gaming Pro Carbon. Updated bios to 1.9 and my Corsair LPX 3200Mhz ram is working at 3200Mhz. Putting 8 or 10 or 12 phase vrm is something but not everything. It's been a year and you can not support the memory module which is used at the launch of Ryzen 7 by AMD itself. And saying we can only guarantee 2133Mhz. Ok, we see and system was not working at that speed too, frequently shutdowns to black screen. Maybe I encountered with a lemon mobo but I've been reading so much experiences. I've contacted support and they directly responded what is the serial number? I think there is official problem report for this board and they are checking for it. But why are they selling it? My serial number was out of range I think but it was problematic too.

If you have this board report it to the support for random freezes and shut downs. It's not software related but cause of the Asus Prime x370-Pro.


----------



## Lermite

I got the security update KB4056890 for Windows 10.
My CB15 score went from 1692 to 1596: -6%

Intel customers are not the only ones to be screwed. We are as well.

Fortunately, the CPU mining hashrate does not seem affected.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I got the security update KB4056890 for Windows 10.
> My CB15 score went from 1692 to 1596: -6%
> 
> Intel customers are not the only ones to be screwed. We are as well.
> 
> Fortunately, the CPU mining hashrate does not seem affected.


My score went from 1713 to 1739p. CPU is @4.1Ghz
Low overall score is due to a lot of background tasks and 2933 memory.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I got the security update KB4056890 for Windows 10.
> My CB15 score went from 1692 to 1596: -6%
> 
> Intel customers are not the only ones to be screwed. We are as well.
> 
> Fortunately, the CPU mining hashrate does not seem affected.


I believe KB4056892 is the version that will turn off the change for AMD CPUs Edit: I will try find the one I found yesterday and confirm this.

I haven't done any mining for some time - what software are you using? I used to use guiminer with sgminer....


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I haven't done any mining for some time - what software are you using? I used to use guiminer with sgminer....


I mainly mine Monero with xmr-stak, a modded one without dev fee








I also mine Ethereum and Decred with Claymore Dual Ethereum but it requires much more power (and heat, noise, hardware stress...) .

But mining would deserve its own thread, because it's not related to our motherboard.


----------



## SaccoSVD

FWIW I think CPU/GPU mining is wrong. Is burning coal to get a couple cents. And to get real profits your electricity (therefore coal) consumption is huge.

Not ecological at all.


----------



## dalathegreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> FWIW I think CPU/GPU mining is wrong. Is burning coal to get a couple cents. And to get real profits your electricity (therefore coal) consumption is huge.
> 
> Not ecological at all.


I partly agree, hence I only 'mine' Gridcoin using BOINC. Looking for the cure to cancer or mapping the galaxy seems like a far better alternative to pointless hashes.

The X370 Prime is working perfectly for 24/7 operation, dual 1080TI workloads, and even the [email protected]

Let's hope 2018 brings even more performance for this platform


----------



## Lermite

I'm in France where ~90% of the electricity come from nuclear power plants:

Nuclear: 89.13%
Eco friendly: 5.53%
Gaz: 2.58%
Coal: 1.44%
Fuel: 1.32%

My mining of XMR consumes ~160W with a 1700 (3.8 Ghz 1.225V) and a RX580 with lowered frequency and GPU voltage.
That way, I get ~1380 H/s on XMR.
I got the RX580 a short time ago, I changed every settings and software many times until I find the right ones and I still wait for anothergraphic card, but what I've mined for 10 days is worth 30€.
With my final hardware and software settings (yet to come), I expect to mine worth at least 150€ per month.

I understand most of you are wealthy enough to make your computers to work freely for [email protected] of Boinc, but I'm too poor to miss an honest and harmless way to earn some money.


----------



## bardacuda

Exactly why I need to mine even more. I need to earn enough to build a solar/wind powered house









btw what hash rate do you get on monero out of this CPU? I guess it must be around 450 or 500 if you're getting 1380 combined with the GPU as I believe that gets around 900

EDIT: Oh also you can earn Cure and FLDC coins by folding. I just ordered 2x 1070 Tis for this purpose.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> btw what hash rate do you get on monero out of this CPU? I guess it must be around 450 or 500 if you're getting 1380 combined with the GPU as I believe that gets around 900


My 1700 at 3.8 Ghz provides ~620 H/s when it has nothing else to work on.
My R580 with its crappy Elpida memory mines at ~760 H/s. It could reach 900 H/s with a better memory.
My tiny 1050Ti only mines up to 320 H/s.


----------



## bardacuda

Oh wow I didn't realize CPUs were that competitive.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Oh wow I didn't realize CPUs were that competitive.


They aren't competitive on every coins.
There are on Monero, but not on Ethereum (24 kH/s while my RX580 runs at 28.6 MH/s).

And even on Monero, a CPU is competitive if it's not too much overclocked.
I don't know the exact VCore limit but it must be around 1.25V.
Running at 1.4V consumes too much power to be worth mining with.
That's why I make my 1700 to run quietly at 3.8 Ghz, despite it could reach 4.0 Ghz.


----------



## bardacuda

Yeah I meant on cryptonight algo. I knew they were somewhat viable but didn't think it was that much.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I mainly mine Monero with xmr-stak, a modded one without dev fee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also mine Ethereum and Decred with Claymore Dual Ethereum but it requires much more power (and heat, noise, hardware stress...) .
> 
> But mining would deserve its own thread, because it's not related to our motherboard.


Thanks for the info - it's good to know what you have working with *this* board.


----------



## crakej

I think I will RMA my CPU - def pre week 25 (I purchased in March). Been wasting time wondering what my week no was - without removing my cooler - forgetting I bought it before week 25. Duh! I would rather I have a CPU I know is working as it should be.

Only worry is that I keyed the top of the CPU to apply liquid metal, so might not be able to see printed info.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I got the security update KB4056890 for Windows 10.
> My CB15 score went from 1692 to 1596: -6%
> 
> Intel customers are not the only ones to be screwed. We are as well.
> 
> Fortunately, the CPU mining hashrate does not seem affected.


Somewhere is all the news stories about the Meltdown bug, there were instructions about how to check for the cpu flag being set by the update. Supposedly, the flag shouldn't have been set for AMD processors.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Somewhere is all the news stories about the Meltdown bug, there were instructions about how to check for the cpu flag being set by the update. Supposedly, the flag shouldn't have been set for AMD processors.


Found this thread - pretty informative http://www.overclock.net/t/1645071/computerbase-intel-serious-vulnerability-speculation-in-all-cpus/600


----------



## Malogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Somewhere is all the news stories about the Meltdown bug, there were instructions about how to check for the cpu flag being set by the update. Supposedly, the flag shouldn't have been set for AMD processors.


It's not.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4056892/windows-10-update-kb4056892

That's the patch. The other one quoted seems to be for Windows Mobile 10?

Kernel VA shadowing isn't enabled on my Ryzen after the patch, citing not required. My other 5 Intel PCs it's enabled.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> FWIW I think CPU/GPU mining is wrong. Is burning coal to get a couple cents. And to get real profits your electricity (therefore coal) consumption is huge.
> 
> Not ecological at all.


Another instance of FUD regarding the makeup of the US power generation from coal.
https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.php?id=427&t=3

That data is old and from 2016. The power makeup has shifted even more to gas and renewables since then. The world's largest users of coal for power generation are China and India. China is expected to reduce power generation from coal by 30% by 2025 and replace it by renewables.

https://www.nrdc.org/experts/alvin-lin/understanding-chinas-new-mandatory-58-coal-cap-target


----------



## SaccoSVD

I just think running a whole bunch of GPUs at 100% to cash some virtual coins is wrong. Some run 1, some run 6, some run a whole room full of them.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> I just think running a whole bunch of GPUs at 100% to cash some virtual coins is wrong. Some run 1, some run 6, some run a whole room full of them.


Do you think consuming electricity for gaming is less wrong?

What is right to you?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Do you game non stop 24/7?

Is no rocket science, you know? to mine for real you need a lot of GPUs....

Sorry for diverting the thread. Let's go back on topic.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I think I will RMA my CPU - def pre week 25 (I purchased in March). Been wasting time wondering what my week no was - without removing my cooler - forgetting I bought it before week 25. Duh! I would rather I have a CPU I know is working as it should be.
> 
> Only worry is that I keyed the top of the CPU to apply liquid metal, so might not be able to see printed info.


What enables people to be able to RMA the older Ryzens?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> What enables people to be able to RMA the older Ryzens?


Segfault bug


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Segfault bug


I may look into this. I know I bought mine within first month it was released.

How would this affect gaming on CPU bound games? There are times where my pc seems to lockup for a few seconds at a time while playing, this often results in dying because everything freezes.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I may look into this. I know I bought mine within first month it was released.
> 
> How would this affect gaming on CPU bound games? There are times where my pc seems to lockup for a few seconds at a time while playing, this often results in dying because everything freezes.


It should not affect gaming at all beyond "urban legends" about stability. What did change for me is that I got a new CPU that easily overclocks to [email protected] (and 4.2 if I push voltages to 1.42V). Probably silicon lottery but the there were some news about newer internal changes to cpu structure so maybe higher clocks are more common now.
I don't think such lock-ups as you are saying are caused by CPU, I would suspect software but maybe???


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> It should not affect gaming at all beyond "urban legends" about stability. What did change for me is that I got a new CPU that easily overclocks to [email protected] (and 4.2 if I push voltages to 1.42V). Probably silicon lottery but the there were some news about newer internal changes to cpu structure so maybe higher clocks are more common now.
> I don't think such lock-ups as you are saying are caused by CPU, I would suspect software but maybe???


I'm really not sure what causes the lockups. It started a long while ago, I tried verifying the cache and files, then reinstalled and on fresh download it is still doing it. Temps are definitely not an issue in this case. It was more curiosity as to whether it could be a possible cause of them.
Either way I'll be testing this out as I've been planning on going back to a dual boot system of a Debian based and eventually learning Gentoo.


----------



## Xpander69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I'm really not sure what causes the lockups. It started a long while ago, I tried verifying the cache and files, then reinstalled and on fresh download it is still doing it. Temps are definitely not an issue in this case. It was more curiosity as to whether it could be a possible cause of them.
> Either way I'll be testing this out as I've been planning on going back to a dual boot system of a Debian based and eventually learning Gentoo.


disable C-states (can't remember exactly how it was named in BIOS) and you dont see any lockups anymore. Those lockups where part of some intel patch (at least on linux kernel) that doesnt play nice with ryzen. Should be fixed in 4.15 kernel though, but havent tested yet. Disabling C-states gives me stable system with no issues, except it consumes 10W more power on idle.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpander69*
> 
> disable C-states (can't remember exactly how it was named in BIOS) and you dont see any lockups anymore. Those lockups where part of some intel patch (at least on linux kernel) that doesnt play nice with ryzen. Should be fixed in 4.15 kernel though, but havent tested yet. Disabling C-states gives me stable system with no issues, except it consumes 10W more power on idle.


I'll give that a shot at some point.

Apparently though my CPU is one of the early enough ones to have the segfault issues.

EDIT: Formatting and also extras fails that have occurred.

Code:



Code:


[loop-3] Sun Jan 7 17:49:05 EST 2018 build failed
[loop-3] TIME TO FAIL: 51 s
[KERN] Jan 07 17:49:04 CompanionCube kernel: show_signal_msg: 2 callbacks suppressed
[KERN] Jan 07 17:49:04 CompanionCube kernel: bash[11152]: segfault at ac0e5948 ip 0000000000431e97 sp 00007ffd97bfd018 error 6 in bash[400000+100000]
[loop-7] Sun Jan 7 17:50:02 EST 2018 build failed
[loop-7] TIME TO FAIL: 108 s
[KERN] Jan 07 17:50:02 CompanionCube kernel: bash[20866]: segfault at 3e ip 0000000000435d7e sp 00007fffed3f3890 error 6 in bash[400000+100000]
[loop-2] Sun Jan 7 17:51:24 EST 2018 build failed
[loop-2] TIME TO FAIL: 190 s
[KERN] Jan 07 17:51:24 CompanionCube kernel: bash[28081]: segfault at 5f ip 0000000000435d7e sp 00007ffe8316a5c0 error 6 in bash[400000+100000]

EDIT to keep on topic ( as thin as it is)

I've not run into issues with the board itself other than it hates me ram


----------



## Xpander69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I'll give that a shot at some point.
> 
> Apparently though my CPU is one of the early enough ones to have the segfault issues.
> 
> EDIT: Formatting and also extras fails that have occurred.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [loop-3] Sun Jan 7 17:49:05 EST 2018 build failed
> [loop-3] TIME TO FAIL: 51 s
> [KERN] Jan 07 17:49:04 CompanionCube kernel: show_signal_msg: 2 callbacks suppressed
> [KERN] Jan 07 17:49:04 CompanionCube kernel: bash[11152]: segfault at ac0e5948 ip 0000000000431e97 sp 00007ffd97bfd018 error 6 in bash[400000+100000]
> [loop-7] Sun Jan 7 17:50:02 EST 2018 build failed
> [loop-7] TIME TO FAIL: 108 s
> [KERN] Jan 07 17:50:02 CompanionCube kernel: bash[20866]: segfault at 3e ip 0000000000435d7e sp 00007fffed3f3890 error 6 in bash[400000+100000]
> [loop-2] Sun Jan 7 17:51:24 EST 2018 build failed
> [loop-2] TIME TO FAIL: 190 s
> [KERN] Jan 07 17:51:24 CompanionCube kernel: bash[28081]: segfault at 5f ip 0000000000435d7e sp 00007ffe8316a5c0 error 6 in bash[400000+100000]


I have launch day CPU aswell. I ran that ryzen kill test 3 times. 2 times 2 hours, 1 time about 4 hours, still haven't got the segfault issue, but some people say it might happen 10 hours in or so. I don't actually care much, i don't compile 10 things at the same time and never got segfault with my regular compiling, so yeah. c-states disabled and zero issues. Gonna buy Ryzen 2 (zen+) probably when theres enough improvements.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpander69*
> 
> I have launch day CPU aswell. I ran that ryzen kill test 3 times. 2 times 2 hours, 1 time about 4 hours, still haven't got the segfault issue, but some people say it might happen 10 hours in or so. I don't actually care much, i don't compile 10 things at the same time and never got segfault with my regular compiling, so yeah. c-states disabled and zero issues. Gonna buy Ryzen 2 (zen+) probably when theres enough improvements.


i try 2 times the script (ryzen kill) and i have errors with less than 200 seconds haha.

My cpu is 1708


----------



## Xpander69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i try 2 times the script (ryzen kill) and i have errors with less than 200 seconds haha.
> 
> My cpu is 1708


Too lazy to pull of the cooler, but i got it 7th of march 2017, so it has to be one of the early ones.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpander69*
> 
> Too lazy to pull of the cooler, but i got it 7th of march 2017, so it has to be one of the early ones.


Same here - and I keyed top of my CPU for L Metal.

Not managed to run kill script long enough yet - I get failures, but nothing about segfault. I don't think I'm using the right version for a Live USB though, but going to try again with a persistent filesystem. Deff want a CPU I know works to spec!

edit: Want to retain resale value as well - people are going to ask if the cpu has that fault and not buy or if it is pre week 25 (it is, purchased in March) - so I'd like mine changed anyway.


----------



## cronus75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I have those but have never had them running at 3200! Haven't tried them in a while.
> 
> Are you on latest bios? You could try down-clocking the ram a bit to see if you get stability... You could also test each stick individually for a day or 2 to see if you have a bad stick.
> 
> That power supply is more than adequate.
> 
> Only other things I can think of you trying is going into the Power settings and set CPU and SoC to Extreme power profiles, and maybe put the cpu power up one notch, it may need that bit of extra juice for the ram OC to be stable.
> 
> You need to take your time doing these things - don't change more than one setting at a time (except putting cpu and SoC to extreme power - those need to be set anyway!)
> 
> Anyone else got any ideas?


Had them running 3200Mhz with XMP profile rock solid at MSI x370 Gaming Pro Carbon bios ver1.9.


----------



## larchiv

Hello !

What the best 3200 memory kit (16gb) for a prime x370 pro with Ryzen1700x ?

Regards


----------



## bardacuda

Anything with CAS 14 timings would be the best. TridentZ or FlareX...a few corsair platinum kits and galax hof


----------



## arvind-d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larchiv*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> What the best 3200 memory kit (16gb) for a prime x370 pro with Ryzen1700x ?
> 
> Regards


Use this list to find Samsung B-Die RAM kits: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f13/die-ultimative-hardwareluxx-samsung-8gb-b-die-liste-alle-hersteller-06-12-17-a-1161530.html

I bought a 4000MHz 32GB kit (16x2) from the Corsair Vengeance LPX series. I booted the system easily with 3200MHz but it wasn't stable (just used DOCP profile to test, haven't tried tuning parameters yet).


----------



## --Robbie--

Finally I have downgrade the bios 3402 to the 1201Mod of Reous, and everything has gonewell, thanks to everyone.

Now I have tried to configure the OC by pstates to 3.7Ghz and 1.175v (stable for me) and Ihave a problem.
The values that I put in the bios are:
Core Boost disabled and svm activated, nothing more.

Then I go to the Pstate options and in the P0 I change the FID to 94 (3.7 Ghz) and I do not touch the VID or any other value.
Now I should put 0.175v in negative offset, to subtract them from the 1.35v of my 1700x,right?

I do this and the computer shuts down 5 times until it returns to the default values.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Lermite

I barely remember the Core Voltage Offset is affected by a gap, about 0.0375V.

You should start with a positive offset (+0.05) then read the applied voltage in HWiNFO (SVI2 TFN when the CPU is idle).
That way, you can modify the offset to make the real voltage to match the one you're targeting.


----------



## bardacuda

I know for me, on a 1700, the chip's default is specified as 1.1875. I would have to use a -0.0125 offset to achieve that (2 notches)


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Mispost.


----------



## Xuper

On this Mobo , Is it possible to Flash bios inside Windows? I read news about AMD PSP and Claimed that Only Physical Access can exploit it.

http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2018/Jan/12


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> On this Mobo , Is it possible to Flash bios inside Windows? I read news about AMD PSP and Claimed that Only Physical Access can exploit it.
> 
> http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2018/Jan/12


Yes - but most of us don't as it used to brick boards. It was (supposedly) fixed, but I wouldn't risk it.

I've read that the PSP can be disabled in latest bios, but not sure if it's true - will check next time I reboot.


----------



## weyburn

anyone in the new bios having power draw issues? i've been trying to stability test my overclocks at the CPU+SOC doesn't seem to go above 129w, and after a bit of testing my system just freezes. before it was able to draw up to 148w and would only crash if it was instable.


----------



## crakej

I read that AGESA 1.1.0.0 (now actually called AGESA 1.0.0.0) beta bios is out for CH6.

It includes new memory dividers including a couple over 4000MTs, so looks like things are getting interesting!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> anyone in the new bios having power draw issues? i've been trying to stability test my overclocks at the CPU+SOC doesn't seem to go above 129w, and after a bit of testing my system just freezes. before it was able to draw up to 148w and would only crash if it was instable.


Don't know about that, but latest bios has required more volts for cpu for me to be completely stable - I've just made it to 24hts with no freeze or crash - 4GHz cpu and 3200MTs ram. I have my power rated at 130% in the bios to make sure I get those extra amps I need. So yes, had some freezes/reboots, but raising cpu voltage (so far) seems to help.

What I have found was that I was able to get stable enough at 3333MTs to pass IBT (AVX) for the first time, never done this before! I am finding more and more that ram voltage is really important. My ram is rated at 1.2v for 2133MTs, and 1.4v for 4266MTs, but I have found the best voltage for 3200/3333MTs to be 1.35v, with an extra notch up on VTT_DDR. If I raise voltage just slightly, it introduces lots of instability.


----------



## weyburn

Maybe I'll take off my ram OC and rerun the tests. But I doubt that's the problem.

My mobo is an RMA'd board so I wonder if it's a messed up refurbished board or what.


----------



## crakej

So I just got the update for Windows dealing with cpu problems - January 3, 2018-KB4056892 (OS Build 16299.192) - and it broke AISuite lol!









If anyone else is affected, this is what I did...

Download V3 of AISuite which of course I found via CH6 and ROG threads - HERE

and it will work again. It will delete any saved profiles you have, so save them before you do the update. Warning: this version is even worse with the rebooting, only avoided by closing the app as soon as possible. Once my fans were tuned, I made sure it didn't load at startup or load that silly launcher that floats btm right of your screen. I only run it if I really have to.

Early days yet, but the cpu security update may have slowed me a few points in CB15 - other testing to come...


----------



## Browni

What do you mean by "it broke AISuite lol!"

AI Suite has been broken for ages


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Browni*
> 
> What do you mean by "it broke AISuite lol!"
> 
> AI Suite has been broken for ages


hahaha









I could upgrade yesterday to build 17074.rs after my windows update was broken at 17046...had to do an "in-place upgrade" using the posted 17074 ISO from here:

https://thewincentral.com/windows-10-redstone-4-build-17074-iso-images-3rd-party-now-available/

I can 100% recommend that method for those stuck with a "broken" installation. I didn't lose any data or apps.

About 17074. I really like it...my CB15 scores are back up as normal, and the overall system is better.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Browni*
> 
> What do you mean by "it broke AISuite lol!"
> 
> AI Suite has been broken for ages


Agreed!

What I mean is that it wouldn't run at all with error *'Asus AI Suite 3 server threw an exception now not working'* all so I couldn't configure my fans. I can't use the bios for this satisfactorily.


----------



## Browni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could upgrade yesterday to build 17074.rs after my windows update was broken at 17046...had to do an "in-place upgrade" using the posted 17074 ISO from here:
> 
> https://thewincentral.com/windows-10-redstone-4-build-17074-iso-images-3rd-party-now-available/
> 
> I can 100% recommend that method for those stuck with a "broken" installation. I didn't lose any data or apps.
> 
> About 17074. I really like it...my CB15 scores are back up as normal, and the overall system is better.


Windows update worked for me upgrading to 17074 and it was the fastest yet at 11 minutes from 1st restart to new desktop









I wonder how much affect memory speed has? This is my 1st Windows upgrade since installing a G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit which runs quite happily at 3200 using only DOCP settings in BIOS 3204.

OT: I used the tools in this forum to create an EN-GB x86 Home edition ISO to install on a tablet that was stuck on a previous version


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> For me it is working without having to force anything after compiling that module:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most relevant post I could find in one of the closed issues:
> 
> https://github.com/groeck/it87/issues/10#issuecomment-288322052
> 
> For me I need to disable C-states or it's unstable...apparently it is a common problem with Ryzen on Linux. Perhaps I just got an unlucky chip or maybe one of the newer BIOSes fixes it (still on 0810 here). For now I'm leaving C-states enabled in BIOS, so they will still work under Windows, and I'm using Zenstates to disable C-states in Linux at boot time.
> 
> Also it seems the fans speed reporting was accurate and they really just weren't spinning up. I guess the Q-Fan control in BIOS is ignored..but anyway I managed to get it working by configuring and enabling a fan control service.
> 
> Linux has a lot of weird quirks, that's for sure. Kind of time-consuming and annoying to fix / work around them all.
> Nope! I'm satisfied with 3800 / 2933. Might go for higher on the mem at some point but if I get 3066 that's just gravy.


I just found this, I installed Antegros which is Arch based(?) and have been tearing out my hair all day trying to get temps and stuff working.

THANK YOU!


----------



## bardacuda

np. In regards to your pm about my conkyrc; I'm not in Linux atm but I can give you more details next time I am.

Basically I downloaded two different configs; one that was very basic that has the same look as the one in my screenshot, and another one that had fancy graphs; and looked through them to see what they were doing, and made a custom mashup of the two.

The temp and voltage graphs poll sensors and then use grep, cut, awk, and bc to turn the output string into a floating point number which can then be graphed. The cpu usage graphing functionality is already built in and was fairly straight forward. Most of the work there was just getting them positioned and sized correctly so I could fit them all in the limited space.


----------



## crakej

I've just confirmed I have the segfault problem so going to RMA as I don't want a defective CPU. I just hope I have one of the more positive experiences of RMA here in the UK. I've seen that some have had new CPUs sent out as soon as faulty one picked up, but I don't usually have much luck with these things!

Anyone else had experience of RMAing in the UK?

I ran the test on Debian 9, and fault showed up quicker with ram at defaults.

Only other thing I'd like working in Debian is HWInfo or something like it - anyone else doing this on Debian?

Got some programming projects coming up and need Debian running nice and smooth - which it seems to be doing so far.


----------



## Xpander69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> np. In regards to your pm about my conkyrc; I'm not in Linux atm but I can give you more details next time I am.
> 
> Basically I downloaded two different configs; one that was very basic that has the same look as the one in my screenshot, and another one that had fancy graphs; and looked through them to see what they were doing, and made a custom mashup of the two.
> 
> The temp and voltage graphs poll sensors and then use grep, cut, awk, and bc to turn the output string into a floating point number which can then be graphed. The cpu usage graphing functionality is already built in and was fairly straight forward. Most of the work there was just getting them positioned and sized correctly so I could fit them all in the limited space.


you don't need any awks









conky has parameters for them:

${hwmon 1 temp 1}°C
${hwmon 1 fan 1} RPM

just check with cat /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon*/ which number of hwmon is correct of you.
and so on.

My conky:
https://www.upload.ee/image/7893413/ss_15012018_19.04.47.png


----------



## bardacuda

Good to know! I guess that fancy config wasn't so fancy...or much fancier than needed depending on how you look at it. Let's call it fancy, but not elegant.









btw is there a way to monitor storage of devices that aren't mounted?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpander69*
> 
> you don't need any awks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conky has parameters for them:
> 
> ${hwmon 1 temp 1}°C
> ${hwmon 1 fan 1} RPM
> 
> just check with cat /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon*/ which number of hwmon is correct of you.
> and so on.
> 
> My conky:
> https://www.upload.ee/image/7893413/ss_15012018_19.04.47.png


This runs on linux without messing around with drivers?


----------



## Darkling63

Hey!
I have OC problems with my Ryzen 5 1600 on Asus Prime X370-Pro for the last 4 bios versions (on the newest one, 3402, also). I set 3.8GHz, voltage on 1.38 and CPU LoadLine Calibration on Level 3. When i saved changes and left bios i runned OCCT. Voltages were jumping about 1.46V after only 20 seconds (on large data!). LoadLine Calibration on level 2 and lower Voltage didn't fix the problem, it still was about 0.1V more than I set.
Have you overclocked your CPU on the newer bios versions? What were your results?

PS Also on auto settings voltages are higher than they should be - about 1.3, 1.32V.


----------



## Xpander69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> This runs on linux without messing around with drivers?


what do you mean by messing with drivers? but yeah no special drivers used in my conky. the ryzen temp stuff needs updated it87 kernel module though, but kernel 4.15 has it all by default, just kernel 4.15 is not fully released, but i tested few days ago (rc7 version of it) and it worked fine


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpander69*
> 
> what do you mean by messing with drivers? but yeah no special drivers used in my conky. the ryzen temp stuff needs updated it87 kernel module though, but kernel 4.15 has it all by default, just kernel 4.15 is not fully released, but i tested few days ago (rc7 version of it) and it worked fine


That's what I meant!









4.15 is being released soon though right? In the meantime i'm going to install RC7 - will still be able to install release version won't we?

Thanks for your help


----------



## bardacuda

RC 8 is out now. The next one should be the first stable release of 4.15, so another 6 days.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> RC 8 is out now. The next one should be the first stable release of 4.15, so another 6 days.


Thank you for all the info, I'm currently on 4.14 and it was a pain to get working right. First compile didn't throw errors but never installed properly. Second time around it worked as intended. I'll be modifying the sensors info so it'll stop throwing alarms and then redoing my Conky. Currently working on getting to to stop starting multiple instances of itself.

This is my current Conky for monitoring.



http://imgur.com/fmDF3RY


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Only other thing I'd like working in Debian is HWInfo or something like it - anyone else doing this on Debian?
> 
> Got some programming projects coming up and need Debian running nice and smooth - which it seems to be doing so far.


I've not found anything with the detail of HwInfo64 in Debian. Closest I've come is to get lm-sensors to use the ITE8665E Super I/O chip on the motherboard to report its temps, fans and voltages. With those exported, you have a choice of app to display them. I've got both psensor and GKrellM app on the Desktop for a graphical UI of the sensor output. Psensor has large graphs but I like the tidy GKrellM dock that I have on the right side of the Desktop and balances the Launcher on the left.


__
https://flic.kr/p/23vvS2c


__
https://flic.kr/p/23vvS2c


----------



## Shiftstealth

Hello Guys,

I'm not usually one to ask for advice, but RAM with Ryzen is tricky. I've got this board coming with a Ryzen 1700 in a few days, and i already have Flare X. My last go around on my Biostar X370 GT7 I couldn't get over 2800Mhz stable on Flare X. Any advice on optimal voltages i should set for SOC VDDP etc to get the RAM to 3200, or even 3000(I've seen above 3000 can be a crap shoot based on the IMC). I would hope this board has better support than Biostar. Also, how are POST times? My Biostar X370 GT7 had horrendous POST times, it was like before SSDs, i'd go to the restroom while it booted.

Rep for replies!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here the only tines it went through long posts was when one of my gazillion (over 20) USB devices wasn't recognized (iLok stupid dongle)

When that happens the keyboard takes a while to light up then the PC POSTs. All I need to do is to turn off/on the port in my MondoHub.

This MOBO will train RAM 3 times when RAM fails. Sometimes less if it finds some good settings.

When it fails 3 times it turns off yet again then POSTs in safe mode.

RAM testing in this MOBO past your XMP clock/timings is a pain in the back because of that. Setting less train cycles didn't work here. Careful setting it to zero, someone else bricked his MOBO that way. (I think he could recover after)

On the other hand, here my 3000 rated 64GB Vengeance kit runs indeed at rated speed. No prob at all. And my 1800x is OCed to it's limits without problems either, so I think is a good board.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaccoSVD*
> 
> Here the only tines it went through long posts was when one of my gazillion (over 20) USB devices wasn't recognized (iLok stupid dongle)
> 
> When that happens the keyboard takes a while to light up then the PC POSTs. All I need to do is to turn off/on the port in my MondoHub.
> 
> This MOBO will train RAM 3 times when RAM fails. Sometimes less if it finds some good settings.
> 
> When it fails 3 times it turns off yet again then POSTs in safe mode.
> 
> RAM testing in this MOBO past your XMP clock/timings is a pain in the back because of that. Setting less train cycles didn't work here. Careful setting it to zero, someone else bricked his MOBO that way. (I think he could recover after)
> 
> On the other hand, here my 3000 rated 64GB Vengeance kit runs indeed at rated speed. No prob at all. And my 1800x is OCed to it's limits without problems either, so I think is a good board.


So what you are saying is XMP/DOCP should work no problem with Flare X?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Can't guarantee. Never tried that model.


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So what you are saying is XMP/DOCP should work no problem with Flare X?


Aren't Flare X supposed to be made with Samsung B-die? If so, you should have no issue getting XMP/DOCP to run at spec with the later BIOS'

Both my Prime Pro mobos boot POST in 15 seconds or less.


----------



## Darkling63

Guys, please, help:

I have OC problems with my Ryzen 5 1600 on Asus Prime X370-Pro for the last 4 bios versions (on the newest one, 3402, also). I set 3.8GHz, voltage on 1.38 and CPU LoadLine Calibration on Level 3. When i saved changes and left bios i runned OCCT. Voltages were jumping about 1.46V after only 20 seconds (on large data!). LoadLine Calibration on level 2 and lower Voltage didn't fix the problem, it still was about 0.1V more than I set.
Have you overclocked your CPU on the newer bios versions? What were your results?

PS Also on auto settings voltages are higher than they should be - about 1.3, 1.32V.


----------



## Xpander69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Thank you for all the info, I'm currently on 4.14 and it was a pain to get working right. First compile didn't throw errors but never installed properly. Second time around it worked as intended. I'll be modifying the sensors info so it'll stop throwing alarms and then redoing my Conky. Currently working on getting to to stop starting multiple instances of itself.
> 
> This is my current Conky for monitoring.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fmDF3RY


Since you seem to be on Arch Linux you can easily install it87 from AUR. just run yaourt it87-dkms-git or pacaur or whatever else you use for AUR. its also dkms so it compiles the modules automatically every time you get kernel update. You can also add this into /etc/sensors.d/primex370.conf (create that file)
Quote:


> #Asus Prime X370 Pro
> chip "it8665-isa-*"
> label in0 "VDDCR CPU"
> label temp1 "CPU temp"
> label temp2 "MB temp"
> label in1 "VCCP2"
> label in2 "+12V"
> label in3 "+5V"
> label fan1 "CPU Fan"
> label fan3 "Chassis 1"
> label fan5 "Chassis 2"


those are the labels i have added, temp3 is VRM i think, so could add that as well.

But yeah kernel 4.15 should hit next sunday stable, so theres no need for it after that.

anyway a bit offtopic, though its still related to this motherboard


----------



## Xpander69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling63*
> 
> Guys, please, help:
> 
> I have OC problems with my Ryzen 5 1600 on Asus Prime X370-Pro for the last 4 bios versions (on the newest one, 3402, also). I set 3.8GHz, voltage on 1.38 and CPU LoadLine Calibration on Level 3. When i saved changes and left bios i runned OCCT. Voltages were jumping about 1.46V after only 20 seconds (on large data!). LoadLine Calibration on level 2 and lower Voltage didn't fix the problem, it still was about 0.1V more than I set.
> Have you overclocked your CPU on the newer bios versions? What were your results?
> 
> PS Also on auto settings voltages are higher than they should be - about 1.3, 1.32V.


well LLC3 is going above the normals, thats how it works. without LLC for example if you set it to 1.38V and CPU gets heavy load it will drop down to say 1.34V and is unstable. with LLC it will adjust it. LLC2 should be close to flat line, maybe a bit up. So for example 1.38V in your case with heavy load with all cores it goes 1.4V max, maybe a bit less, LLC3 goes beyond that and next ones as well.. If you use LLC3 make your default voltage smaller cause it jumps up under heavy load.

you should first read about what LLC does i guess









Good video explaining that:


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Aren't Flare X supposed to be made with Samsung B-die? If so, you should have no issue getting XMP/DOCP to run at spec with the later BIOS'
> 
> Both my Prime Pro mobos boot POST in 15 seconds or less.


Yup single rank B-Die. Couldn't hit 2933 stable on my Biostar X370 GT7 a few months ago.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling63*
> 
> Guys, please, help:
> 
> I have OC problems with my Ryzen 5 1600 on Asus Prime X370-Pro for the last 4 bios versions (on the newest one, 3402, also). I set 3.8GHz, voltage on 1.38 and CPU LoadLine Calibration on Level 3. When i saved changes and left bios i runned OCCT. Voltages were jumping about 1.46V after only 20 seconds (on large data!). LoadLine Calibration on level 2 and lower Voltage didn't fix the problem, it still was about 0.1V more than I set.
> Have you overclocked your CPU on the newer bios versions? What were your results?
> 
> PS Also on auto settings voltages are higher than they should be - about 1.3, 1.32V.


That is normal for LLC 3 when you are looking at VDDCR CPU in the motherboard sensors. This is the voltage leaving the VRM and does not account for drop over the power plane. If you look at CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) you should see the actual voltage at the CPU.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Swapped my 1600x for 1700x yesterday. 1600x was OCd to 4GHz at 1.4v, was perfectly stable with RAM at 2933MHz and Cl 12.
I have saved several OC settings that worked well with 1600x but if I use any of them stability is gone to heck although boots to and works in W10 and W7 well.
Now when I start OC usual way that worked fine with 1600x, I can't even go to 3.5GHz at ANY voltage.
For now I turned on DOCP 3000 and TPU II and works fine at 3820MHz with 1.325v and decent temps. What gives, is 1700x so much different ?
PS, BIOS is 3202.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

So I've been doing some testing after installing the 8665E module.

Installed Xsensors for the graphical interface. Ran CS:GO for a solid 1-1.5 hours.

The temp I though was CPU went from 40c to 44c.

I don't believe that it is actually reading the CPU temps.

Sensors readout below.

Code:



Code:


it8665-isa-0290
Adapter: ISA adapter
in0:          +1.27 V  (min =  +0.98 V, max =  +2.42 V)
in1:          +2.50 V  (min =  +2.64 V, max =  +2.43 V)  ALARM
in2:          +2.00 V  (min =  +0.97 V, max =  +1.89 V)  ALARM
in3:          +2.00 V  (min =  +2.76 V, max =  +1.21 V)  ALARM
in4:          +0.03 V  (min =  +2.58 V, max =  +2.07 V)  ALARM
in5:          +0.03 V  (min =  +2.65 V, max =  +1.79 V)  ALARM
in6:          +0.03 V  (min =  +0.76 V, max =  +2.28 V)  ALARM
3VSB:         +3.33 V  (min =  +1.90 V, max =  +4.71 V)
Vbat:         +3.23 V  
+3.3V:        +3.36 V  
fan1:        2351 RPM  (min =   11 RPM)
fan2:           0 RPM  (min =   13 RPM)  ALARM
fan3:           0 RPM  (min =   20 RPM)  ALARM
fan6:           0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM)  ALARM
temp1:        +42.0°C  (low  = -10.0°C, high = -17.0°C)  ALARM
temp2:        +35.0°C  (low  = -67.0°C, high = -65.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor
temp3:        +32.0°C  (low  = -67.0°C, high = -69.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor
intrusion0:  ALARM

asus-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
cpu_fan:        0 RPM

It shows Fan1 @ 2351 because that is my AIO hooked into the MB. The radiator fans are also hooked to the header on the CPU block. There are only 2 fans cooling my rig as it is an open air Thermaltake P3 case.


----------



## Xpander69

Temp sounds about right for CSGO. This game barely uses the CPU.my Noctua keeps the idle temps usually around 37-43°C (depending on the room temp) and Gaming is usually 47-52°C with few exceptions of some Feral Interactive ported games where temps can go to 56°C, because those use CPU a lot more..

edit: download and install a program called psensors, its nice way to get some temp graphs going while you are doing tasks.


----------



## Keith Myers

I had to investigate, I hadn't seen the xsensor reference before. I did have to grab the latest it87 git and compile after the security update. I think temp3 also is the VRM's. Temp 2 is the motherboard temp. Fan 1 is the AIO.

Code:



Code:


it8665-isa-0290
Adapter: ISA adapter
in0:          +1.45 V  (min =  +1.46 V, max =  +2.08 V)  ALARM
in1:          +2.51 V  (min =  +1.35 V, max =  +0.58 V)  ALARM
in2:          +1.91 V  (min =  +1.20 V, max =  +1.29 V)  ALARM
in3:          +1.96 V  (min =  +2.41 V, max =  +2.58 V)  ALARM
in4:          +0.03 V  (min =  +0.64 V, max =  +0.62 V)  ALARM
in5:          +0.03 V  (min =  +2.69 V, max =  +2.75 V)  ALARM
in6:          +0.03 V  (min =  +0.47 V, max =  +2.60 V)  ALARM
3VSB:         +3.29 V  (min =  +0.28 V, max =  +0.41 V)  ALARM
Vbat:         +3.14 V  
+3.3V:        +3.31 V  
fan1:        2360 RPM  (min =   15 RPM)
fan2:        1757 RPM  (min =   11 RPM)
fan3:        1854 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)
fan6:        1869 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM)  ALARM
temp1:        +60.0°C  (low  = -86.0°C, high = -51.0°C)  ALARM
temp2:        +31.0°C  (low  = +56.0°C, high = -25.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor
temp3:        +59.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +119.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
intrusion0:  ALARM

asus-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
cpu_fan:        0 RPM


----------



## bardacuda

Do you figure if we just multiply in2 * 6 and in3 * 2.5 those will be the correct values?


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Do you figure if we just multiply in2 * 6 and in3 * 2.5 those will be the correct values?


From what I understand .... no. The individual voltages have to be scaled independently because of the differing D-A conversions. If you can figure out what the scaling for each individual voltage is, you can put the scalars into a text file [/etc/sensors.d/it8665-isa-290.conf] that is read by the sensors program and other monitoring programs. Easiest is to just add an offset for example for an obviously low temp for example.

Code:



Code:


chip "it8665-isa-0290"
  label temp2 "Motherboard"
  compute temp2 @+20,@+20

  label temp3 "VRM"
  compute temp3 @+20,@+20]


----------



## bardacuda

@Mumak are you able to provide any insight on this?


----------



## Mumak

temp1 = CPU
temp2 = Motherboard

in0 = "VDDCR CPU"
in2 * 6.0 = "+12V"
in3 * 2.5 = "+5V"


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Do you figure if we just multiply in2 * 6 and in3 * 2.5 those will be the correct values?


@Bardacuda, well there's your answer for in2 and in3. But of not much interest if you assume that those voltages are normally stable for any "running" system and don't need monitoring.

The ones we would be interested in would be the SVI2 TFN voltages for the CPU and SoC. But until the it87 driver developers can figure out how to interpret the telemetry from the VRM's as @Mumak has done in HwInFo64, we are out of luck I think.


----------



## bardacuda

I don't think the it87 chip can see that information. Everything from the IT8665E in HWiNFO is accounted for in the Linux driver. I think the SVI2 sensors are probably in the CPU itself.

@Mumak

Thanks!


----------



## Mumak

Those values are read from the CPU, but I believe further details are under NDA.


----------



## Keith Myers

From the man page for sensors.
Quote:


> VOLTAGE COMPUTATION DETAILS
> Most voltage sensors in sensor chips have a range of 0 to 4.08 V. This is generally sufficient for the +3.3V and CPU supply voltages, so the sensor chip reading is the actual voltage.
> 
> Other supply voltages must be scaled with an external resistor network. The driver reports the value at the chip's pin (0 - 4.08 V), and the userspace application must convert this raw value to an actual voltage. The compute statements provide this facility.
> 
> Unfortunately the resistor values vary among motherboard types. Therefore you have to figure out the correct resistor values for your own motherboard.
> 
> For positive voltages (typically +5V and +12V), two resistors are used, with the following formula:
> R1 = R2 * (Vs/Vin - 1)
> 
> where:
> R1 and R2 are the resistor values
> Vs is the actual voltage being monitored
> Vin is the voltage at the pin
> 
> This leads to the following compute formula:
> compute inX @*((R1/R2)+1), @/(((R1/R2)+1)
> 
> Real-world formula for +5V and +12V would look like:
> compute in3 @*((6.8/10)+1), @/((6.8/10)+1)
> compute in4 @*((28/10)+1), @/((28/10)+1)


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I don't think the it87 chip can see that information. Everything from the IT8665E in HWiNFO is accounted for in the Linux driver. I think the SVI2 sensors are probably in the CPU itself.
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the default information provided by the it87 driver is about all one can expect. It gets VDDCR CPU correct and the +3VSB voltages correct because it is direct read from the output pin and doesn't need scaling. I just ignore all the other voltages as irrelevant and don't display them. The fan speeds and temps are correct and don't need scaling, just label them to something meaningful.

I just stopped each fan and watched the outputs to see which was which so I could label them correctly. I used a heat gun and blasted the VRM heat sink and the thermistor in the cooling loop to verify their identities.


----------



## crakej

Got an email saying my CPU has been accepted for RMA. I'vew told them I keyed the top of the CPU for liquid metal so hoping that's ok. Going to try convince them to send me new CPU as soon as mine is picked up but not holding my breath. They have given me the details of how to send it back free with DHL which is a good start.

I'm really interest to see how a new CPU will perform in my board - I might be able to work out what was board and what was CPU related. I've seen others say their new CPU performs much better for the most, but a few have been unlucky.

Anyone else on this thread (and mobo of course!) RMA'd their CPU?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Got an email saying my CPU has been accepted for RMA. I'vew told them I keyed the top of the CPU for liquid metal so hoping that's ok. Going to try convince them to send me new CPU as soon as mine is picked up but not holding my breath. They have given me the details of how to send it back free with DHL which is a good start.
> 
> I'm really interest to see how a new CPU will perform in my board - I might be able to work out what was board and what was CPU related. I've seen others say their new CPU performs much better for the most, but a few have been unlucky.
> 
> Anyone else on this thread (and mobo of course!) RMA'd their CPU?


im the next.
i like to wait Ryzen5 2xxx but is much time.

I will be attentive to your opinion of the new cpu vs the previous one.
The previous cpu that speed / vcore configuration had?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> im the next.
> i like to wait Ryzen5 2xxx but is much time.
> 
> I will be attentive to your opinion of the new cpu vs the previous one.
> The previous cpu that speed / vcore configuration had?


Currently running 4GHz @@ 1.387 on latest bios - was lower on previous bios. Also ran on previous bios at 4.05GHz same voltage, both with ram at 3200MTs CL14. I will post my results here.

I'm also waiting on the Ryzen 2xxx chips so wanted to make sure my current chip is sell-able without buyers worrying about segfault issue.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Currently running 4GHz @@ 1.387 on latest bios - was lower on previous bios. Also ran on previous bios at 4.05GHz same voltage, both with ram at 3200MTs CL14. I will post my results here.
> 
> I'm also waiting on the Ryzen 2xxx chips so wanted to make sure my current chip is sell-able without buyers worrying about segfault issue.


If you change your defaulted cpu in March you can sell your Ryzen 1600 new







.

Im fine if I have Ryzen 1600 at 3.9ghz with safe vcore
Equally my IMC is very bad, this is my point to change my defaulted cpu.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Got an email saying my CPU has been accepted for RMA. I'vew told them I keyed the top of the CPU for liquid metal so hoping that's ok. Going to try convince them to send me new CPU as soon as mine is picked up but not holding my breath. They have given me the details of how to send it back free with DHL which is a good start.
> 
> I'm really interest to see how a new CPU will perform in my board - I might be able to work out what was board and what was CPU related. I've seen others say their new CPU performs much better for the most, but a few have been unlucky.
> 
> Anyone else on this thread (and mobo of course!) RMA'd their CPU?


Me and a friend of mine rma'd our 1700 at the same time, amd send me a cpu with batch number 1738sus and to my friend 1730sus, i can overclock to 4ghz with just 1.28v llc5 or 1.3v llc3 but my friend cant be full stable at 4ghz the best he gets is 3.9 with 1.375 llc3.
He use a crosshair vi hero



Cpu is running now at 3800mhz with just 1.181volts llc3


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Got an email saying my CPU has been accepted for RMA. I'vew told them I keyed the top of the CPU for liquid metal so hoping that's ok. Going to try convince them to send me new CPU as soon as mine is picked up but not holding my breath. They have given me the details of how to send it back free with DHL which is a good start.
> 
> I'm really interest to see how a new CPU will perform in my board - I might be able to work out what was board and what was CPU related. I've seen others say their new CPU performs much better for the most, but a few have been unlucky.
> 
> Anyone else on this thread (and mobo of course!) RMA'd their CPU?


You know I did and I had to wait over 2 months for them to return new one. But hopefully I was the outlier in this case and you get yours faster. I sent mine to Netherlands but all contact with AMD was with some office in India and the guy I corresponded with could not even write in proper English. Anyway I had to go through 3 guys to finally get to someone that completed the RMA.
Never again will I send my CPU to AMD directly - I prefer to fight a seller, at least he is in my country, under my laws.








At least I got a good CPU out of all that waiting - 35th week (1735) and I get [email protected]@1.36V or I can ease back a little and do [email protected]


----------



## kazablanka

Amd get my cpu on Monday and i had the replacement cpu on Wednesday , i send it to Netherlands too but iam in Greece.


----------



## crakej

Thanks for the feedback guys - seems like the experiences everyone has is quite different! Just sending them email now requesting if they will send when I send. Am also sending to the Netherlands.


----------



## crakej

Compiled RC8 of the linux kernel only to find it disabled my AMD GPU driver... just need to work out how to remove it now though I can still boot the previous kernel with Debian Advanced at boot time.

I guess I can wait another week to get my sensors working on Debian - especially with my CPU going away soon.


----------



## Reous

Bios 3404
Improve system performance

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3404.zip

Mem Fail Count still not fixed


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Bios 3404
> Improve system performance
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3404.zip


Thanks. I'm on it


----------



## crakej

Thanks guys!


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Thanks. I'm on it


Lermite can you provide us a modded one when is possible as you always do?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazablanka*
> 
> Lermite can you provide us a modded one when is possible as you always do?


That's what I meant by "I'm on it".

Here is a modded version of the 3404: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3404L1.zip

The usual stuff:
- Many CBS settings unlocked
- VDDP Voltage
- C6 Mode
- Bus frequency almost still at 99.7 MHz
- HPET is SB disabled

I'm actually running on it but I haven't the time to test it deeply with benchmarks and to try to lower the Vcore right now.


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> That's what I meant by "I'm on it".
> 
> Here is a modded version of the 3404: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3404L1.zip
> 
> The usual stuff:
> - Many CBS settings unlocked
> - VDDP Voltage
> - C6 Mode
> - Bus frequency almost still at 99.7 MHz
> - HPET is SB disabled
> 
> I'm actually running on it but I haven't the time to test it deeply with benchmarks and to try to lower the Vcore right now.


You are perfect


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> That's what I meant by "I'm on it".
> 
> Here is a modded version of the 3404: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3404L1.zip
> 
> The usual stuff:
> - Many CBS settings unlocked
> - VDDP Voltage
> - C6 Mode
> - Bus frequency almost still at 99.7 MHz
> - HPET is SB disabled
> 
> I'm actually running on it but I haven't the time to test it deeply with benchmarks and to try to lower the Vcore right now.


Thanks again Lermite! I will try this later before I send my CPU back to AMD. Is it still same AGESA version?

Speaking of that - just had email saying yes, they will ship cpu to me priority as soon as they have my tracking details! Will call DHL later to arrange pick up tomorrow


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks again Lermite! I will try this later before I send my CPU back to AMD. Is it still same AGESA version?


It looks like so: RavenPI-FP5-AM4 1.0.7.1


----------



## biguy75

hi guys,

can I ask how to set the Asus Prime X370-pro to set all pci-e slots with 6 gpu for mining. Is there a bios settings or instructions on how to do this? or any website links that might help? I only able to operate 3 gpu but 4 or more gpu no POST display.

Im using Asus Prime X370-Pro Motherboard with Ryzen 1800X 16gb memory


----------



## kazablanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks again Lermite! I will try this later before I send my CPU back to AMD. Is it still same AGESA version?
> 
> Speaking of that - just had email saying yes, they will ship cpu to me priority as soon as they have my tracking details! Will call DHL later to arrange pick up tomorrow


If you are in europe it takes to dlh just one day to ship the cpu to netherlands. Amd takes about 2 days to send the replacement cpu. At about 4 days you will have the new one at your country. I know 3 persons from my country that they first recieved the replacement cpu and one day later sent their cpu to amd but i didn't manage to acieve this advanced replacement in my case but i was full satisfied with amd's service.


----------



## crakej

So I'm back up and running on 3404L1 very nicely - 4GHz, 3200MTs cpu at 1.387 with only LLC3 (previously needed LLC5)

Ram is running 14,13,13,13,26,42,36 tRFC is defaulting to 560 - it can prob come down to 267 (160ns) which would get me a bit faster, but i'm going to try upping to 3333MTs first. Just noticed it's defaulted to BGS enabled (BGS was not working before) so will try with BGSA instead

Oh, and no ProcODT needed... yet.

Update: doing quite well here! BGSA is no longer in the bios, but if you disable BGS, BGSA does get enabled (it didn't make much difference).

CmdT2T had defaulted to 2T, going back to 1T didn't make any discernible difference - I'm not sure 2T is such a bad thing with Ryzen.

Now gong to save this profile and go for the giddy heights of 3333MTs!

Update1: Nope, no amount of trying was going to get me to 3333!


----------



## mitna

Hello guys, long time lurker here. I would just like to mention that this newest bios is finally letting me set my case fans below 60%, which is fantastic, as i've seen quite a few people mention that they had the same issue.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitna*
> 
> Hello guys, long time lurker here. I would just like to mention that this newest bios is finally letting me set my case fans below 60%, which is fantastic, as i've seen quite a few people mention that they had the same issue.


Have you run Qfan Tuning before? Because it is still locked to 60% for all DC fans until you run Qfan Tuning (except Pump fans)


----------



## mitna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Have you run Qfan Tuning before? Because it is still locked to 60% for all DC fans until you run Qfan Tuning (except Pump fans)


Yes of course, it now allows me to set fans all the way down to 20%. Previously I couldn't set it below 60% no matter what i did or how many times i ran tuning. I ended up having to use AI Suite and set the fans through that thing, which would magically allow me to set whatever value i wanted. Now that i can do it through bios i uninstalled that software as fast as i could


----------



## MishelLngelo

Is 3404 official BIOS or beta or somebody just cooked it up ?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitna*
> 
> Previously I couldn't set it below 60% no matter what i did or how many times i ran tuning.


Maybe another bug in Agesa 1071 lol. Good to know that it works now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Is 3404 official BIOS or beta or somebody just cooked it up ?


Its official.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Maybe another bug in Agesa 1071 lol. Good to know that it works now.
> Its official.


Tnx. I will install it pronto.


----------



## thigobr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> That's what I meant by "I'm on it".
> 
> Here is a modded version of the 3404: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3404L1.zip
> 
> The usual stuff:
> - Many CBS settings unlocked
> - VDDP Voltage
> - C6 Mode
> - Bus frequency almost still at 99.7 MHz
> - HPET is SB disabled
> 
> I'm actually running on it but I haven't the time to test it deeply with benchmarks and to try to lower the Vcore right now.


Hi Lermite!

Do you know if P-State overclocking is working on this new BIOS?

Thanks!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> Hi Lermite!
> 
> Do you know if P-State overclocking is working on this new BIOS?


I didn't test it but as this bug must be related to AGESA 1.0.7.1, it probably affects every bios with this version of AGESA, including the 3404.
Let's hope the next one brings properly working P-States.


----------



## crakej

So this is interesting re: Ryzen+ https://hothardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-5-2600-12nm-zen-cpu-asus-crosshair-vii-hero-x470-motherboard

If you look at the image of the Sandra output, it says on one line:
Result I.D. Ryzen........ (6C 12T 3.4GHz (that's 200 extra GHz!) *1.1GHzIMC* 6x512kb L2 2x8MB L3

*What is a 1.1GHz IMC?* What speed is the current IMC?

Whatever it is, I think Ryzen+ could well run really well on this board. Very excited!


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So this is interesting re: Ryzen+ https://hothardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-5-2600-12nm-zen-cpu-asus-crosshair-vii-hero-x470-motherboard
> 
> If you look at the image of the Sandra output, it says on one line:
> Result I.D. Ryzen........ (6C 12T 3.4GHz (that's 200 extra GHz!) *1.1GHzIMC* 6x512kb L2 2x8MB L3
> 
> *What is a 1.1GHz IMC?* What speed is the current IMC?
> 
> Whatever it is, I think Ryzen+ could well run really well on this board. Very excited!


Isnt the IMC speed, half your RAM speed?

But then showing us they have the RAM @ 2200MHz RAM? bit of a odd speed, wasnt there a update Ryzen getting more RAM dividers? has that already happened?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> Isnt the IMC speed, half your RAM speed?
> 
> But then showing us they have the RAM @ 2200MHz RAM? bit of a odd speed, wasnt there a update Ryzen getting more RAM dividers? has that already happened?


No, but it's on a new x470 MB, so probably does have new dividers....


----------



## crakej

So CPU is out and ready for RMA - the liquid metal has coated the cpu lid nicely and gone off quite hard - can't even get it all off! Will definitely use it again.

Hopefully just for the weekend I'm now stuck on my old dell laptop with a Core 2 Duo T8100, 2.1GHz. 2 measely cores! I wouldn't mind if I could somehow plug it into my X370 MB.

Interestingly AMD have asked me to make sure I have upgraded my bios to one running at least AGESA 1.0.0.6b before I replace the CPU. I have not needed to provide any proof of anything - just told them I bought it before week 25 and it has the bug. My replacement will be shipped express as soon as they have my tracking details. Still going to be here even though I have nothing to test on


----------



## TristanL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So CPU is out and ready for RMA - the liquid metal has coated the cpu lid nicely and gone off quite hard - can't even get it all off! Will definitely use it again.
> 
> Hopefully just for the weekend I'm now stuck on my old dell laptop with a Core 2 Duo T8100, 2.1GHz. 2 measely cores! I wouldn't mind if I could somehow plug it into my X370 MB.
> 
> Interestingly AMD have asked me to make sure I have upgraded my bios to one running at least AGESA 1.0.0.6b before I replace the CPU. I have not needed to provide any proof of anything - just told them I bought it before week 25 and it has the bug. My replacement will be shipped express as soon as they have my tracking details. Still going to be here even though I have nothing to test on


that all seem to run pretty smoothly... still thinking about sending in my early 1800X (bought by release) - I would not mind a week without it (workdays), if I send it in on a Monday I should be good for the coming weekend...

keep us updated!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TristanL*
> 
> that all seem to run pretty smoothly... still thinking about sending in my early 1800X (bought by release) - I would not mind a week without it (workdays), if I send it in on a Monday I should be good for the coming weekend...
> 
> keep us updated!


When you RMA, ask them to send replacement when you send it in.......worked for me - I was as polite as polite can be!

Edit: CPU is on it's way - logged into gmail to email the rep to find a nice email saying that my replacement has already been authorized for return today even though I hadn't yet shipped. What a positive experience (so far!) I'm very happy. No proof of fault, no proof of purchase, only things I had to provide were the serial no and product id.

Can't wait to just get back online, this laptop is really bad....really (minus 14 threads!) bad. When do we really love our X370 Pro's? When we can't use them!


----------



## figarro

Does the new 3404 BIOS come with the new memory dividers?


----------



## mat9v

Took a "plunge" today and flashed modded 3404 bios - I do not perceive any difference compared to 902 - not better at overclocking (not worse either), stability seems to be the same, memory OC the same (my Hynix 3000 memory still won't do 3066 with any timings/voltages/anything combo and will only do 2933-16-17-17-35-54 fully stable). No new memory dividers (they will come with Ryzen+ CPUs if I understand what AMD is telling us) means I still can't try pure 3000 clock. At least I did not loose anything in CPU overclock.
Nothing gained, nothing lost.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Took a "plunge" today and flashed modded 3404 bios - I do not perceive any difference compared to 902 - not better at overclocking (not worse either), stability seems to be the same, memory OC the same (my Hynix 3000 memory still won't do 3066 with any timings/voltages/anything combo and will only do 2933-16-17-17-35-54 fully stable). No new memory dividers (they will come with Ryzen+ CPUs if I understand what AMD is telling us) means I still can't try pure 3000 clock. At least I did not loose anything in CPU overclock.
> Nothing gained, nothing lost.


Did you just plug your OC in, or did you start from scratch? I found doing the latter revealed changes like not needing LLC5 any more, OCing at lower volts or not needing ProcODT to get 3200MTs any more.

I started on ram by doing DOCP, and then trying faster timings. I also only changed only the primary timings at first leaving the rest for the bios to fill in.


----------



## mat9v

Erm, forgot to save settings (cmo or text) so I had to start from scratch








I did remembered some settings of course, like mostly memory timings, found a screenshot of RTC so it was easy to dial it back but voltages and LLC I had to do from scratch because I have not changed anything there for a few months and forgot what was there.
I tried to tighten memory timings, lower voltages (Core and IO/memory controller) but found there were no advantages to be found. There is a small POST time advantage, maybe 3-4 seconds from power-on to Windows logo but that is all.
I tried 3066 full auto on DOCP but it would not load Windows fully, had to change ProcODT to 48ohm from self selected 53ohm and got it to load Windows but it was Prime95 unstable beyond 2-3 minutes. Basically the same that I got on 902 bios - I don't think there were any AGESA updates for Hynix memory after 902 bios.


----------



## MentalGR

Got a Ryzen 7 1700,a Gigabyte GTX 1080 and 16GB Corsair Ram at 3066Mhz.
Updated to the latest bios,i hadnt updated since 0902 version.

Since i updated everything got a lot lot worse.

I get fps drops and my gpu isnt working properly sometimes and i have to restart the pc.
Pubg keeps crashing for no reason,and a few minutes ago i got a blue screen which had never happened to me before.

I am so sad and angry,why is this happening?Is this a general thing or is it just me?Pls reply


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Erm, forgot to save settings (cmo or text) so I had to start from scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did remembered some settings of course, like mostly memory timings, found a screenshot of RTC so it was easy to dial it back but voltages and LLC I had to do from scratch because I have not changed anything there for a few months and forgot what was there.
> I tried to tighten memory timings, lower voltages (Core and IO/memory controller) but found there were no advantages to be found. There is a small POST time advantage, maybe 3-4 seconds from power-on to Windows logo but that is all.
> I tried 3066 full auto on DOCP but it would not load Windows fully, had to change ProcODT to 48ohm from self selected 53ohm and got it to load Windows but it was Prime95 unstable beyond 2-3 minutes. Basically the same that I got on 902 bios - I don't think there were any AGESA updates for Hynix memory after 902 bios.


Bummer








You're on dual rank tho right? So performance shouldn't be too bad....


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on dual rank tho right? So performance shouldn't be too bad....


No, on single rank. Performance is not bad, read/write memory speed is about 45GB/s but access time is downright disappointing - about 86ns. All that with BankGroupSwapAlt enabled.


----------



## SaccoSVD

My RAM latency went high after BIOS 0812 or so. It was consistent 83ns and now is 92ns.

No major performance hit that I can tell. I'm still getting 1780 which is in line with my 4.025 OC

Dual Rank Hynix here. 64GB Corsair Vengeance 3000MHz


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Im having some trouble with my prime pro maybe someone knows the fix?

Was workimg great until today i uninstalled a graphics card, after unistalling it would not boot completely, as soon as I hit power the my keyboard will light for a second then turns off. I also notice that before i hit pwr button the ethernet is on but when I turn on the lan will stop working. All the fans are turning on. Does this have to do with the lan boot option? Ive tried clearing cmos by taking out battery and shorting jumper but it doesnt seem to work.

1600, 16gb ram m2 drive 1080ti. Had a 980ti installed along with it for mining but just sold that, but it was running fine with the 1080ti and 980ti.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Im having some trouble with my prime pro maybe someone knows the fix?
> 
> Was workimg great until today i uninstalled a graphics card, after unistalling it would not boot completely, as soon as I hit power the my keyboard will light for a second then turns off. I also notice that before i hit pwr button the ethernet is on but when I turn on the lan will stop working. All the fans are turning on. Does this have to do with the lan boot option? Ive tried clearing cmos by taking out battery and shorting jumper but it doesnt seem to work.
> 
> 1600, 16gb ram m2 drive 1080ti. Had a 980ti installed along with it for mining but just sold that, but it was running fine with the 1080ti and 980ti.


clear cmos (without battery):
unplug current cable.
unplug the battery
wait to your mother of his leds.

try with 1 ram stick and test your ram kit with A2/B2 slot to test if it work fine.


----------



## WafflesTheWaffl

how are you supposed to flash this when it is a .rom file and not a .cap?


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> clear cmos (without battery):
> unplug current cable.
> unplug the battery
> wait to your mother of his leds.
> 
> try with 1 ram stick and test your ram kit with A2/B2 slot to test if it work fine.


Its working now i tried taking batt out for at least 15 min and shorted the jumper afew times then when i turned it on it did the same thing, hit and held reset afew times and it worked. It was probably leaving the battery out for a bit that did it.


----------



## sisay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Erm, forgot to save settings (cmo or text) so I had to start from scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did remembered some settings of course, like mostly memory timings, found a screenshot of RTC so it was easy to dial it back but voltages and LLC I had to do from scratch because I have not changed anything there for a few months and forgot what was there.
> I tried to tighten memory timings, lower voltages (Core and IO/memory controller) but found there were no advantages to be found. There is a small POST time advantage, maybe 3-4 seconds from power-on to Windows logo but that is all.
> I tried 3066 full auto on DOCP but it would not load Windows fully, had to change ProcODT to 48ohm from self selected 53ohm and got it to load Windows but it was Prime95 unstable beyond 2-3 minutes. Basically the same that I got on 902 bios - I don't think there were any AGESA updates for Hynix memory after 902 bios.


my gpu does the same. On i5 and 970gtx brother also has this, so it may be some windows error.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WafflesTheWaffl*
> 
> how are you supposed to flash this when it is a .rom file and not a .cap?


It must be flashed the same way than a modded bios: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html#flash


----------



## crakej

Yay! My new CPU is in London and will be here tomorrow!

Can't wait to have my Prime Pro back up and running.....I couldn't cope with having to use this crappy laptop for my main computer a day longer


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Yay! My new CPU is in London and will be here tomorrow!
> 
> Can't wait to have my Prime Pro back up and running.....I couldn't cope with having to use this crappy laptop for my main computer a day longer


Lucky you







Hope your new one will do [email protected]


----------



## arvind-d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So CPU is out and ready for RMA - the liquid metal has coated the cpu lid nicely and gone off quite hard - can't even get it all off! Will definitely use it again.
> 
> Hopefully just for the weekend I'm now stuck on my old dell laptop with a Core 2 Duo T8100, 2.1GHz. 2 measely cores! I wouldn't mind if I could somehow plug it into my X370 MB.
> 
> Interestingly AMD have asked me to make sure I have upgraded my bios to one running at least AGESA 1.0.0.6b before I replace the CPU. I have not needed to provide any proof of anything - just told them I bought it before week 25 and it has the bug. My replacement will be shipped express as soon as they have my tracking details. Still going to be here even though I have nothing to test on


I have replaced my CPU also under warranty due to the heavy load bug under Linux. Kudos to AMD for providing such service without much hassle. I bough my CPU in China in October 2017 (I didn't know about the bug back then). In early November I had the segfaults and investigated and that's when I decided to RMA the CPU back. Mine was a week 16 made in Malaysia. In my country (Mauritius) there are no official AMD representatives and AMD couldn't provide me with shipping services back to them. So I decided to send them the CPU on my own and they shipped a newer CPU to a forwarder in the USA, which then sent the CPU to Mauritius. I received a week 38 CPU made in China









AMD support told me that I could keep the heatsink and fan, and they sent a new CPU complete with the box and a new heatsink & fan! They did ask for proof of purchase though (Chinese receipt!) and filling all the serial numbers etc. I took pictures of the CPU and the box with SN stickers to them. It took me about 6 weeks from initial request to receiving the new CPU. They had to receive my CPU and perform tests on it at the warehouse before sending a replacement.

I also received the email where they stated to update to Agesa 1.0.0.6b before replacing the CPU.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your new one will do [email protected]


Well, one can but hope.....but one step at a time. I will be happy if it makes my memory easier to OC. Also I can sell this cpu on knowing it does not have the bug.

I did hear of someone being able to run their new cpu high with low volts, but i'm guessing thats not the norm....just a few lucky people.

Almost forgot to say - yes, kudos to AMD for replacing these chips for the most part quite easily.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Well, one can but hope.....but one step at a time. I will be happy if it makes my memory easier to OC. Also I can sell this cpu on knowing it does not have the bug.
> 
> I did hear of someone being able to run their new cpu high with low volts, but i'm guessing thats not the norm....just a few lucky people.
> 
> Almost forgot to say - yes, kudos to AMD for replacing these chips for the most part quite easily.


Yeah, I can run my CPU at 4Ghz with only 1.26V.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Yay! My new CPU is in London and will be here tomorrow!
> 
> Can't wait to have my Prime Pro back up and running.....I couldn't cope with having to use this crappy laptop for my main computer a day longer


I'm looking forward to see if the new chip performed better clock wise.


----------



## crakej

It's here! Week 37 CPU

I wonder where to start?!?! Perhaps just see how fast it goes on 1.35? What do we think?

Edit: So far so good! 4GHz @ 1.352v LLC Auto

Edit: Now at 4.1GHz, 1.352v LLC Auto! This chip is way cooler than my last one - just passed IBT/IBT AVX max temp 65c. Going to try lowering voltage more!


----------



## crakej

Right, back up and running stable - so far. I'm running at *4.1GHz, 1.343v, LLC Auto*, Soc 0.968v, LLC Auto

Memory is back at 3200MTs 14,13,13,13,26,42,36. tRFC 256 (160ns)

I've noticed in my short testing period that temps are much better with this CPU right from the get go at default settings.

I've noticed that unlike with my old chip, I can OC tWR where I could not before:
B-die spec is tWTRS, tWTRL, tWR = 4, 12, 24 respectively (for example) Important thing here to note is the tWR would normally be double tWTRL. If you're lucky, you can have tWR=tWTRL, but for many, including me, doing this would stop my PC booting 100% of the time. This is NOT true with new CPU, it will now boot with this reduced value, but first run of IBT AVX failed, but I still need to fine tune things, so it might be that I need to put my cpu v one click up. Currently testing with default timings for those values.

So, I reckon I could get my cpu to 4.2 - or close to it - by deploying LLC with higher volts, but I have loads of stuff to catch up on before I can do more testing. Very happy!

Edit: couldn't get to 4.2 - but i'm happy anyway!


----------



## Keyan93

crakej said:


> Right, back up and running stable - so far. I'm running at *4.1GHz, 1.343v, LLC Auto*, Soc 0.968v, LLC Auto
> 
> Memory is back at 3200MTs 14,13,13,13,26,42,36. tRFC 256 (160ns)
> 
> I've noticed in my short testing period that temps are much better with this CPU right from the get go at default settings.
> 
> I've noticed that unlike with my old chip, I can OC tWR where I could not before:
> B-die spec is tWTRS, tWTRL, tWR = 4, 12, 24 respectively (for example) Important thing here to note is the tWR would normally be double tWTRL. If you're lucky, you can have tWR=tWTRL, but for many, including me, doing this would stop my PC booting 100% of the time. This is NOT true with new CPU, it will now boot with this reduced value, but first run of IBT AVX failed, but I still need to fine tune things, so it might be that I need to put my cpu v one click up. Currently testing with default timings for those values.
> 
> So, I reckon I could get my cpu to 4.2 - or close to it - by deploying LLC with higher volts, but I have loads of stuff to catch up on before I can do more testing. Very happy!
> 
> Edit: couldn't get to 4.2 - but i'm happy anyway!


Can you pass 2 hours OCCT ad 4.1ghz 1.34v LLC AUTO?

If you want let us know the voltage and the LCC with that you can pass OCCT at 4.1ghz... and post screen


----------



## crakej

Keyan93 said:


> Can you pass 2 hours OCCT ad 4.1ghz 1.34v LLC AUTO?
> 
> If you want let us know the voltage and the LCC with that you can pass OCCT at 4.1ghz... and post screen


If I get a chance I will - I don't have OCCT - might install it or might use memtest86. I've had one reboot since installation but have since turned off C-States which has always caused me problems.

I did the TimeSpy benchmark last night and my score was nothing special - CH6 boards scoring a bit higher than us Prime Pro owners. https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21854609 Interestingly, it reports my cpu speed as 3.9GHz, but it is 4.1! Mind you, windows reports it incorrectly as well.


----------



## Keyan93

crakej said:


> If I get a chance I will - I don't have OCCT - might install it or might use memtest86. I've had one reboot since installation but have since turned off C-States which has always caused me problems.
> 
> I did the TimeSpy benchmark last night and my score was nothing special - CH6 boards scoring a bit higher than us Prime Pro owners. https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21854609 Interestingly, it reports my cpu speed as 3.9GHz, but it is 4.1! Mind you, windows reports it incorrectly as well.


Memtest86 hci is only good to test ram. If you want a very rock solid stability for ram, launch 16 window of memtest with 850mb and run them until 1000% without errors.

OCCT is the best stress tester for CPU. For example, I can RUN 4.1 Ghz at LLC5 1.350v, but I can not pass OCCT. And mine cpu is a 32 week...

So try to find real stability first for CPU and then for RAM (better run OCCT with Ram and jedec profile, because If your ram are not really stable you can fail OCCT ever if your cpu overclock is ok.)


----------



## crakej

Keyan93 said:


> Memtest86 hci is only good to test ram. If you want a very rock solid stability for ram, launch 16 window of memtest with 850mb and run them until 1000% without errors.
> 
> OCCT is the best stress tester for CPU. For example, I can RUN 4.1 Ghz at LLC5 1.350v, but I can not pass OCCT. And mine cpu is a 32 week...
> 
> So try to find real stability first for CPU and then for RAM (better run OCCT with Ram and jedec profile, because If your ram are not really stable you can fail OCCT ever if your cpu overclock is ok.)


Like I say, if I get a few hours free I'll do it. I've only been running 24 hours so have by no means tested enough and fully expect to change some settings, most likely LLC as I can see the droop happening before my eyes! In the meantime - it's stable for light use.

I was wondering if it's actually preferable to have at least a bit of LLC to keep voltage down?


----------



## iNeri

crakej said:


> If I get a chance I will - I don't have OCCT - might install it or might use memtest86. I've had one reboot since installation but have since turned off C-States which has always caused me problems.
> 
> I did the TimeSpy benchmark last night and my score was nothing special - CH6 boards scoring a bit higher than us Prime Pro owners. https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21854609 Interestingly, it reports my cpu speed as 3.9GHz, but it is 4.1! Mind you, windows reports it incorrectly as well.


Try with BGS & BGSA to disabled, that gives you a little bump in Time Spy CPU score.

Mines are at 9050 points with Hynix ddr4 at 3200 mhz cl 16-16-16-36-56-1t CPU 4Ghz 

With ram at 3466 mhz and CL 14 bumps to 9300+ points.


----------



## crakej

iNeri said:


> Try with BGS & BGSA to disabled, that gives you a little bump in Time Spy CPU score.
> 
> Mines are at 9050 points with Hynix ddr4 at 3200 mhz cl 16-16-16-36-56-1t CPU 4Ghz
> 
> With ram at 3466 mhz and CL 14 bumps to 9300+ points.


Interesting - thank you 

You can run Hynix @ 3466? Dual rank perform better than 1 rank MTs for MTs - I might try the Hynix sticks I have here see how they work now as not tried since many bioses ago!


----------



## iNeri

crakej said:


> Interesting - thank you
> 
> You can run Hynix @ 3466? Dual rank perform better than 1 rank MTs for MTs - I might try the Hynix sticks I have here see how they work now as not tried since many bioses ago!


No, i dont  That was "Bloot" user, with a DDR4 HOF(b-die) at 3466 mhz and CPU at 3.9 Ghz

Mines only do 3200 mhz CL16.

I have this test at 3950 Mhz = 9000 CPU score

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23116293

And this one at 4000 Mhz = 9080+ points:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23417421


----------



## Keith Myers

Keyan93 said:


> Memtest86 hci is only good to test ram. If you want a very rock solid stability for ram, launch 16 window of memtest with 850mb and run them until 1000% without errors.
> 
> OCCT is the best stress tester for CPU. For example, I can RUN 4.1 Ghz at LLC5 1.350v, but I can not pass OCCT. And mine cpu is a 32 week...
> 
> So try to find real stability first for CPU and then for RAM (better run OCCT with Ram and jedec profile, because If your ram are not really stable you can fail OCCT ever if your cpu overclock is ok.)


Yes, OCCT with AVX Linpack all threads is my quick and dirty for CPU stability. If it looks good for an hour of OCCT, I start my BOINC projects up. The OCCT AVX Linpack closest approximates the loads I will see under BOINC. My BOINC session is the final arbiter. If it won't pass BOINC load for 24 hours, adjust downwards accordingly.


----------



## crakej

not had any time for 2 hour tests yet, but to run the cpu torture test in AIDA64, I did have to give some LLC to get it to run for more than a minute. I'm on LLC3 and the test runs fine for 15 mins - as does OCCT which I now have installed - all I had time to do earlier - but curiously I now fail IBT within 20 seconds! More experimenting tomorrow....


----------



## figarro

There's a new bios, version 3203, which says "Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors". Must be an error, since the version numbers is not incremental and the description matches version 3401.


----------



## Darkling63

Hey,
I have a problem with voltages on this motherboard: 



As you can see I read voltages from 3 different tools, so I think they are real. 
On other settings (like LLC Auto or LVL 2) the same problem appears.


----------



## Darkling63

Hey,
I have a problem with voltages on this motherboard: 



As you can see I read voltages from 3 different tools, so I think they are real. 
On other settings (like LLC Auto or LVL 2) the same problem appears.


----------



## mat9v

Darkling63 said:


> Hey,
> I have a problem with voltages on this motherboard: https://youtu.be/WoP3p6b3Y-g
> As you can see I read voltages from 3 different tools, so I think they are real.
> On other settings (like LLC Auto or LVL 2) the same problem appears.


All those tools do not display internal CPU voltages - they only display motherboard voltages (VDDR for example) - the only tool that I know to show them correctly is HWINFO. Look for "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" and it should show correct and stable values.


----------



## mat9v

sorry, double post, delete please


----------



## doc_lover

So it's almost a year since launch and I've lost track, has anyone out of those 684 pages managed to run his Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ram @ 3200?


----------



## crakej

figarro said:


> There's a new bios, version 3203, which says "Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors". Must be an error, since the version numbers is not incremental and the description matches version 3401.


This is very odd indeed! Don't install that one!


----------



## Keith Myers

*SIV also displays the correct internal CPU voltages*



mat9v said:


> All those tools do not display internal CPU voltages - they only display motherboard voltages (VDDR for example) - the only tool that I know to show them correctly is HWINFO. Look for "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" and it should show correct and stable values.


SIV also displays the correct internal CPU voltages. It shows the internal CPU voltage as the (CRC-0 Voltage) parameter. Equivalent to HwInfo SVI2 TFN CPU voltage. It displays the VDDR Motherboard SIO chip voltage as (CPU Voltage).


----------



## crakej

I've sent Emore a message regarding the mess up with the new (old) bios released yesterday. Couldn't think of a better way to let them know! In the meantime, don't upgrade to this bios (3203)! Users with a more recent bios shouldn't be able to install it anyway, but just in case!


----------



## BriComp

crakej said:


> I've sent Emore a message regarding the mess up with the new (old) bios released yesterday. Couldn't think of a better way to let them know! In the meantime, don't upgrade to this bios (3203)! Users with a more recent bios shouldn't be able to install it anyway, but just in case!


Do not update to the "newest" 3203 Bios from 25.01.18! 
Bios is from 09.11.17 and at that time was incompatible with some components.


----------



## Reous

Bios 3803
Update Agesa to PinnaclePI AM4 1.0.0.0a
Downgrade is not possible

dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3803.zip


----------



## iNeri

Reous said:


> Bios 3803
> Update Agesa to PinnaclePI AM4 1.0.0.0a
> Downgrade is not possible
> 
> dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3803.zip


Its p-state working now?


----------



## Reous

iNeri said:


> Its p-state working now?


After first testing - No


----------



## Vorado

Thanks reous ....for the 1st time in 1 year my RAM work 3200 with the profile and no other tweaks ....hynix modules


----------



## crakej

Thanks for posting correct bios Reous! Can't wait for @Lermite to do his magic! 

What I can tell you now is that CLDO_VDDP is now in the memory timing menu at the bottom. New memory dividers should give people opportinity to get their ram a bit faster.

my 4266CL19 b-die still defaults on DOCP to 3200 CL19. I tried 3466 on docp but nothing 

What does DOCP do? is it better to have that on before OCing RAM or not use it??


----------



## crakej

Can't seem to delete double post  could do it yesterday....

I'm noticing my cpu down-clocking to 2.0GHz? It's set at 40x in bios.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

crakej said:


> Can't seem to delete double post  could do it yesterday....
> 
> I'm noticing my cpu down-clocking to 2.0GHz? It's set at 40x in bios.


Sounds like a power saving feature, usually these things can be disabled in the bios (I do not know your bios settings).


----------



## Reous

crakej said:


> I'm noticing my cpu down-clocking to 2.0GHz? It's set at 40x in bios.


Also confirmed by an other user from Luxx forum. Looks like P-States are not longer needed


----------



## badpilot

Hi Guys,

Just ordered my X370 PRO with an 1700 and Corsair Vengeance 3200 mHz.

My old faithful Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 was still going strong, but it was time to let it go ^^

Hoping to read and learn, and maybe help others in time.


Greatings from The Netherlands.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> Also confirmed by an other user from Luxx forum. Looks like P-States are not longer needed


It's been ages since that worked! Thought I was imagining it, but it's definitely doing it 

Edit: just 15 mins into OCCT run - 4.15GHz 1.344 LLC 5, no ram OC (yet). IBT AVX passed first run.


----------



## Stareclipse

Looks promising!
Will the update to 3803 delete the OC profiles ?


----------



## crakej

Stareclipse said:


> Looks promising!
> Will the update to 3803 delete the OC profiles ?


Yes - but it's worth starting fresh!


----------



## crakej

badpilot said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just ordered my X370 PRO with an 1700 and Corsair Vengeance 3200 mHz.
> 
> My old faithful Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 was still going strong, but it was time to let it go ^^
> 
> Hoping to read and learn, and maybe help others in time.
> 
> 
> Greatings from The Netherlands.


Welcome badpilot - there's a lot of information here and lots of people that can give you good advice too. I'd start by downloading this bios ready to install on your board - it seems pretty good so far.


----------



## kazablanka

Update to 3803, my 3333mhz stable memory settings cant even boot windows... blue screen... i think i will go back to 3404


----------



## crakej

I can boot my machine at 3466 for the 1st time! Totally unreliable with bsods, but I can do it! running at 3400 here, but still unstable.

I've never been able to boot over 3333. Ever.


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> Update to 3803, my 3333mhz stable memory settings cant even boot windows... blue screen... i think i will go back to 3404


This bios is a major update of AGESA - you will most likely need to re-tune your OC. My memory is certainly taking settings it couldn't before.


----------



## Lermite

My apologies to be so late on this one. I was off this forum these last days despite I rely on it to be informed about new bios from Asus.

The modded 3803 bios is attached below.

The unlocked stuff is still the same.
I'm running fine with it right now but I have not tried yet to push my CPU or my RAM higher. I have not much time to test it further.


----------



## ZeNch

crakej said:


> This bios is a major update of AGESA - you will most likely need to re-tune your OC. My memory is certainly taking settings it couldn't before.



less vCore to same OC? or is equal?


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> My apologies to be so late on this one. I was off this forum these last days despite I rely on it to be informed about new bios from Asus.
> 
> The modded 3803 bios is attached below.
> 
> The unlocked stuff is still the same.
> I'm running fine with it right now but I have not tried yet to push my CPU or my RAM higher. I have not much time to test it further.


No need for apology!

Thank you - I need this to get stable at 3200 - and now I can boot higher this might just give me the edge I need.


----------



## crakej

ZeNch said:


> less vCore to same OC? or is equal?


Hard for me to say as I have a new cpu, but possibly a bit less.

Ram OCing seems different for me, booting at higher speeds but more experimenting needed as it seems to have changed.


----------



## ZeNch

crakej said:


> Hard for me to say as I have a new cpu, but possibly a bit less.
> 
> Ram OCing seems different for me, booting at higher speeds but more experimenting needed as it seems to have changed.


thank you this week i flash it, i like to read more opinions =P


----------



## kazablanka

Finally with new agesa overclocked cpu downclocks! so no pstates needed.

Thanks @ reous for the post of 3803 and of course @ Lermite for the modded 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=59585&stc=1&d=1517035892


----------



## kazablanka

double post , please delete it


----------



## Keith Myers

ZeNch said:


> thank you this week i flash it, i like to read more opinions =P


I think I will lurk a bit also before I commit to this new BIOS. I'm surprised that a new one showed up 8 days later from the 3403. I wonder if the 3803 is fully baked. I had to find new stability settings for 3403. I had to actually increase Vcore from what was stable in the 3203 BIOS. Not less from what I have read from posts here.


----------



## kazablanka

I try step by step to find how memory overclocking works with the new bios. Setting manual procodt and cud bus options leads to instability for me. I have leave everything to auto except voltages. 
I test 3266 mhz and it was stable with 1.375v for ram and 1.050v for soc. Now i'll go for 3333mhz.

The good news is that there is not any memory trainning fail.


----------



## Xpander69

kazablanka said:


> Finally with new agesa overclocked cpu downclocks! so no pstates needed.
> 
> Thanks @ reous for the post of 3803 and of course @ Lermite for the modded
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=59585&stc=1&d=1517035892


Wait, what it didn't downclock before? it's been always downclocking down to 2.2ghz for me, with the OC.

anyway will try the new BIOS next week, will see if i finally can get my 4 sticks to run more than 2800mhz. With 2 its not a problem currently also but 4 is a different beast.


----------



## Lermite

Xpander69 said:


> Wait, what it didn't downclock before? it's been always downclocking down to 2.2ghz for me, with the OC.



Perhaps it depends on the way the overclock is done.

I set FID and DID to set the CPU frequency, and its real frequency remains steady. It never downclocks.


----------



## Rusakova

Lermite said:


> My apologies to be so late on this one. I was off this forum these last days despite I rely on it to be informed about new bios from Asus.
> 
> The modded 3803 bios is attached below.
> 
> The unlocked stuff is still the same.
> I'm running fine with it right now but I have not tried yet to push my CPU or my RAM higher. I have not much time to test it further.


Normally when I flash a BIOS with AFUDos I clear CMOS after flashing. The last time I used ctrl-alt-delete after flashing I bricked the board.
Is using /GAN different in some way ?


----------



## Lermite

Rusakova said:


> Normally when I flash a BIOS with AFUDos I clear CMOS after flashing. The last time I used ctrl-alt-delete after flashing I bricked the board.
> Is using /GAN different in some way ?



I always use AFUDOS with /GAN, and when it's done flashing the bios, I type Alt Gr + Right CTRL + Del to reboot (the same than Ctrl + Alt + Del but it's easier to type with one hand).
The first short beep is later than the usual one when the bios setup has not be set yet and force us to enter it by typing F1.
I've never bricked my board flashing the bios this way.


----------



## Rusakova

Lermite said:


> I always use AFUDOS with /GAN, and when it's done flashing the bios, I type Alt Gr + Right CTRL + Del to reboot (the same than Ctrl + Alt + Del but it's easier to type with one hand).
> The first short beep is later than the usual one when the bios setup has not be set yet and force us to enter it by typing F1.
> I've never bricked my board flashing the bios this way.


Ok. Thank you.


----------



## MrVaad

I just updated to 3803. I've been running my 1600X at 3.8Ghz and 1.23v for a few months (and many bios versions).
With this new bios, i need 1.26v


I'll check the ram later (i was using 2933 fast preset from Ryzen DRAM calculator)


----------



## kazablanka

Xpander69 said:


> Wait, what it didn't downclock before? it's been always downclocking down to 2.2ghz for me, with the OC.
> 
> anyway will try the new BIOS next week, will see if i finally can get my 4 sticks to run more than 2800mhz. With 2 its not a problem currently also but 4 is a different beast.


Do you overclock from bios or with asus ai suit / ryzen master utility ?
Because as i know if you overclock your cpu in windows ,it can downclock cores but if you do your overclock in bios it does not


----------



## Lermite

kazablanka said:


> Do you overclock from bios or with asus ai suit / ryzen master utility ?
> Because as i know if you overclock your cpu in windows ,it can downclock cores but if you do your overclock in bios it does not



AI Suite must be avoided because it's so bugged that it can ruin several things such the fan speeds and the global stability.

Ryzen Master is safer but it's heavy and not very convenient.

I overclock either with a fixed frequency set in the bios, or with ZenStates when I want to change the overclocking without rebooting.


----------



## Xpander69

kazablanka said:


> Do you overclock from bios or with asus ai suit / ryzen master utility ?
> Because as i know if you overclock your cpu in windows ,it can downclock cores but if you do your overclock in bios it does not


I don't do windows.
I OC from the BIOS. with multiplier and offset voltage. Downclocking has been working since launch of the Ryzen.


----------



## kazablanka

Xpander69 said:


> I don't do windows.
> I OC from the BIOS. with multiplier and offset voltage. Downclocking has been working since launch of the Ryzen.


Weird, i have many friends with prime x370 pro, none of them including me can make our overclocked cpu to downclock.
Can you provide as a screen shot with clocks from hwinfo?


----------



## Reous

I also have made a new Bios Mod.
Cant edit my own thread because the new update will mess up everything...

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ptsl8at41z60c18/Prime_X370-Pro_3803M.rar

Bios starts at default in "Advanced Mode"
Removed "My Favorites"
Added VDDP Voltage (Ai Tweaker)
Added Bus Speed Spread Spectrum option (CPU Configuration)
Added HPET Swich (CPU Configuration)
Added C6 Mode (CPU Configuration)
Added Asmedia USB 3.1 Battery Charging Support (Onboard Devices Configuration)
Unlocked AMD CBS (Advanced)
- Different main view
- Zen Common Options
- DF Common Options
- UMC Common Options
- NBIO Common Options
- FCH Common Options
Advanced DC fan setting for AIO_PUMP + W_PUMP (Q-Fan Configuration)
- Min Duty Cycle (%) is 0% instead of 60% now
- Middle Duty Cycle (%) is 20% instead of 60% now
- Added Allow Fan Stop option
Added advanced Boot settings (Boot)


For testing:
XFR 2.0 Configuration (AMD CBS)
Mem P-State (DRAM Timing Control)


----------



## crakej

So for me, getting memory right is definitely different! I'vwe been able to boot at higher speeds than ever before, but not stable - not even stable at 3200MTs.

My OCCT test last night lasted an hour before it crashed (no ram OC) with CPU at 4.15GHz, 1.343v, LLC 5. I've now pulled back to 4.1GHz while i add ram speed, but will test 4.1 with no ram OC asap. Although not many tests are complete yet, in OCCT I notice a trend with my VID voltage very, very slowly degrading - I'm guessing this may be a sign I need slightly more v on the CPU for the RAM OC to work?

Back to ram and I've found that I now only need 53ohms ProcODT where I used to need 60, and i've also found that some of the timings from ryzen Dram Calc seem to work and have enabled me to boot at faster speeds than ever before, but I can't work out how to stabilize yet.

What settings, if any, are people using for rtt nom, wr and park? The Calc shows to use /5, off , /5, but I think these settings are from the CH6 and may be different for us.


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> So for me, getting memory right is definitely different! I'vwe been able to boot at higher speeds than ever before, but not stable - not even stable at 3200MTs.
> 
> My OCCT test last night lasted an hour before it crashed (no ram OC) with CPU at 4.15GHz, 1.343v, LLC 5. I've now pulled back to 4.1GHz while i add ram speed, but will test 4.1 with no ram OC asap. Although not many tests are complete yet, in OCCT I notice a trend with my VID voltage very, very slowly degrading - I'm guessing this may be a sign I need slightly more v on the CPU for the RAM OC to work?
> 
> Back to ram and I've found that I now only need 53ohms ProcODT where I used to need 60, and i've also found that some of the timings from ryzen Dram Calc seem to work and have enabled me to boot at faster speeds than ever before, but I can't work out how to stabilize yet.
> 
> What settings, if any, are people using for rtt nom, wr and park? The Calc shows to use /5, off , /5, but I think these settings are from the CH6 and may be different for us.


In my case i need about +0.0125 plus volts for my overclock with ram speed at 3200. For example for 3.8 ghz and 2666mhz memory i need only 1.180volts with llc3 ,with ram at 3200 and higher i need 1.2vlots llc3
The best i can do with ram overclocking with this bios is 3266mhz with low subtimings. 
I use 5/off/5 too and proc ODT 53ohms , i left CAD_BUS Block settings to auto, i had only troubles using this settings with this bios.
For 3200 mhz fast timings from calculator i dont need to change any setting, i leave everything to auto except ram and soc voltage ,the timings i want, power down ,gear down and command rate


----------



## Keith Myers

*I never see a CPU downclock either*



kazablanka said:


> Weird, i have many friends with prime x370 pro, none of them including me can make our overclocked cpu to downclock.
> Can you provide as a screen shot with clocks from hwinfo?


Count me in your group too. I have never seen my Prime Pro's downclock my fixed multiplier BIOS core overclocks in either my Windows 10 or Ubuntu 16.04 machines.


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> In my case i need about +0.0125 plus volts for my overclock with ram speed at 3200. For example for 3.8 ghz and 2666mhz memory i need only 1.180volts with llc3 ,with ram at 3200 and higher i need 1.2vlots llc3
> The best i can do with ram overclocking with this bios is 3266mhz with low subtimings.
> I use 5/off/5 too and proc ODT 53ohms , i left CAD_BUS Block settings to auto, i had only troubles using this settings with this bios.
> For 3200 mhz fast timings from calculator i dont need to change any setting, i leave everything to auto except ram and soc voltage ,the timings i want, power down ,gear down and command rate


Thanks for sharing

I think I'm now needing to use these settings where I was not before - I think I'm going to leave the cadbus setting like you're doing for now.


----------



## crakej

Keith Myers said:


> Count me in your group too. I have never seen my Prime Pro's downclock my fixed multiplier BIOS core overclocks in either my Windows 10 or Ubuntu 16.04 machines.


Here you go...... CPU is set fixed in bios at x41, offset + .00625


----------



## Stareclipse

The CPU will downclock only when using offset. When you use a fixed voltage it will not.


----------



## Keith Myers

Stareclipse said:


> The CPU will downclock only when using offset. When you use a fixed voltage it will not.


I use offsets on both computers. Never downclock. Tried all the power plans in Windows. Never downclock. The CPU voltage drops when unloaded when I have C-States enabled in the BIOS. I never have seen the CPU clock down from my fixed multiplier though.


----------



## crakej

Keith Myers said:


> double post


And you're on 3803 bios?


----------



## Keith Myers

crakej said:


> And you're on 3803 bios?


No, I only put 3403 on both machines on Tuesday. Are you stating now that the recent 3803 allows downclocking with fixed multiplier and and CPU offset?


----------



## crakej

Keith Myers said:


> No, I only put 3403 on both machines on Tuesday. Are you stating now that the recent 3803 allows downclocking with fixed multiplier and and CPU offset?


Yes! This bios fixes it!


----------



## Keith Myers

OK, good to know. I was going to lurk a bit more in the thread for more reports about stability, overclocks and expected voltages. But this new development might kick me into gear and get me to do the update this weekend. So far, would you say that 3803 does no damage to what has already been achieved in the expected overclocks?


----------



## ZeNch

I test the new bios now (I can't wait xD)

This night I try ram OC to 3066mhz (3200 had errors with high voltage in ram and I test 1.1 to 1.2v soc and 2.525 in vpp men don't help me) (I don't try other CLDP voltage)

When I have 3200mhz in ram I try cpu oc


----------



## Keith Myers

I'm up on the new 3803 BIOS on the Win10 machine. It still won't downclock. Do you have to have any special settings in the BIOS to make it work?


----------



## crakej

Keith Myers said:


> I'm up on the new 3803 BIOS on the Win10 machine. It still won't downclock. Do you have to have any special settings in the BIOS to make it work?


Nope, but it took a while before it happened for some reason.

Also, check your power plan isn't at 100%/100%

Do you have c-states on?


----------



## Keith Myers

Yes, I duplicated your screen shot and chose the Balanced Power Plan and went through the Processor Power management settings just to be sure. For the Minimum processor state setting, it is set at 5% for both. I have C-States enabled in the BIOS and I do if fact see the VDDCR drop to .5V or so when the compute load is removed and the desktop is just idling. I never saw the cpu clock drop from the default 3.92 for my overclock. I watched it for 20 minutes or so.


----------



## iga2iga

Also have had a problem with cpu over/downclock... The cpu was fixed at 3100Mhz with C-States and offset mode enabled. I entered the balanced power plan and just restored the defaults, weird but it works now, cpu at 4000Mhz and it downclocks! Checked all power plan settings before and the settings were all good. min pcu state 5%, max cpu state 100%... so just weird... windows 10. Just try to restore power plan default settings.


----------



## sisay

My Ram worked in 3066 on the previous bios, now in 2933 there are single errors in HCI.
I raised the tension and nothing was done (b-die 14-14-14-34). Can you go back to the previous version?


----------



## crakej

sisay said:


> My Ram worked in 3066 on the previous bios, now in 2933 there are single errors in HCI.
> I raised the tension and nothing was done (b-die 14-14-14-34). Can you go back to the previous version?


You don't mention any of your settings, but use the Calculator by @1usmus, and you should get better results.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/0_20#post_26417503


----------



## mat9v

Slightly off-topic question. Anyone knows a browser extension for Chrome that allows for "night"/"dark"/"inverted" theme to be applied for a webpage? I use Dark Reader but it forces all graphic rendering to be made in single thread, tanking scrolling performance on many pages (overclock.net including).


----------



## Xpander69

kazablanka said:


> Weird, i have many friends with prime x370 pro, none of them including me can make our overclocked cpu to downclock.
> Can you provide as a screen shot with clocks from hwinfo?


i dont know what hwinfo is but, linux has something called hardinfo for example, but other stuff shows clocks also go down like cpupower, lshw, conky scripts etc.

Downclocked:



Load:


thats with still old 3203 BIOS version.
And yeah under Linux its been always downclocking nicely with the voltage offset (+0.0125V iirc and LLC2) OC. Perhaps Linux has better scheduler then?
i also see voltage drops down to 900mV in idle and when clocks are down


----------



## crakej

Finding it really quite hard to get 3200MTs stable on this bios. Trying many settings, old and new, but still, it's not stable - even with no CPU OC.

I've also had problems with black screens after saving my settings and rebooting. I have to turn off the power supply, but at least the training retry count still works and after powering off the second time, it comes back up with the safe mode screen. This has happened after setting volts and/or timings too low.

I've also had the OC profiles I saved last night disappear.

Not had time to spend on higher timings like 3466, which boots, but that's all, yet to try 3600 (You never know, do you - my ram is specced for 4266)

I have noticed how ram volts too high causes problems - same with SoC

Also noticed that if you just set your ram selector to 3200 say, F10 and reboot - have a look at the crazy timings the bios tries to work with (if it boots lol) - it's just ridiculous - you would have thought they would have a better grip on this by now.

I have to take leave for my friends' 50th birthday celebrations now - I will further update on my findings when I have time.


----------



## makatech

@crakej: Hmmm, if it's difficult getting 3200 stable with this bios I better wait. ;-)


----------



## Pablogamer

Recommended to update to the last bios? (now 3404)


----------



## Lermite

I got stability issues much before updating to 3803. I downgraded to 3404 to be sure it was not related to the bios version, then I got back to 3803 because this bios has more many dividers for the RAM frequency, and it made me able to stabilize my RAM at 3133 instead of 3066.

A bit weird: my rig was always stable with a Vsoc at 0.95V.
But now, it needs 1.15V, perhaps because of the two added graphics cards and the shifting of my first one on the last slot, which increases the stuff the SOC has to handle and its power.

Before, with Vsoc=0.95V, I had:
Slot x16 #0: 1050Ti
Slot x16 #1: empty
Slot x16 #2: empty

Now, with Vsoc=1.15V, I have:
Slot x16 #0: RX 570
Slot x16 #1: RX 580
Slot x16 #2: 1050Ti

The slots #0 and #1 are managed by the SOC.
The slot #2 is managed by the chipset and the 1050Ti is much less powerful than the RXs.


----------



## Lermite

Oops, double post, and no mean yet to delete it.


----------



## ZeNch

when i need to change CLDO_VDDP?
-if i had cold boot and ProcODT dont help?
-If i cant go to X speed stable?
-???

I have stable 3066 but i cant reach 3200 with much much more voltage in ram (i also try with more in VPP_mem / vSoc)

I only:
-set DOCP but i low frequency (of ram)
-set vSoc
-set vRam
-set LLC3 soc (phases extreme)

NOT OC CPU (for now, only test ram)

PS: with 3200 boot but is very very unstable.


*latest bios


----------



## Lermite

ZeNch said:


> when i need to change CLDO_VDDP? ...


CLDO_VDDP has to be changed only after all the other settings are properly set and make the RAM almost stable, for example with less than 10 errors during a 1000+% completion of Memtest.

In case of failed boot, the settings that can help are usually the one in ohms:
- ProcODT
- RttNow
- RttWr
- RttPark
- [every]Stren

The DOCP profiles were always less stable than much more tight timings on my RAM.
Some older version of Ryzen DRAM Timings Calculator from 1usmus gave some wrong timings but the last version give pretty good and reliable ones.


----------



## ZeNch

Lermite said:


> CLDO_VDDP has to be changed only after all the other settings are properly set and make the RAM almost stable, for example with less than 10 errors during a 1000+% completion of Memtest.
> 
> In case of failed boot, the settings that can help are usually the one in ohms:
> - ProcODT
> - RttNow
> - RttWr
> - RttPark
> - [every]Stren
> 
> The DOCP profiles were always less stable than much more tight timings on my RAM.
> Some older version of Ryzen DRAM Timings Calculator from 1usmus gave some wrong timings but the last version give pretty good and reliable ones.


Thanks, i dont try RTT parammeters.
i try with dram calculator in other Bios, with this i cant try.

with @3200 16-18-18-18-38-56-1t-560 im happy but in very old bios i can use @3200 16-16-16-18-38-56-560 1t.


EDIT, my English is bad.


----------



## Keith Myers

iga2iga said:


> Also have had a problem with cpu over/downclock... The cpu was fixed at 3100Mhz with C-States and offset mode enabled. I entered the balanced power plan and just restored the defaults, weird but it works now, cpu at 4000Mhz and it downclocks! Checked all power plan settings before and the settings were all good. min pcu state 5%, max cpu state 100%... so just weird... windows 10. Just try to restore power plan default settings.


Yes, I reset all power plans to defaults. Rebooted several times. Still no downclocks. Oh well.


----------



## Xpander69

Updated to latest 3803.

For the first time i can get my 4 sticks of ram to go from 2800mhz to 2933 while leaving same CL14. (my ram is actually 3200 CL16) tried 3200 and 3066 also with no success, no matter how much i tried with different timings, voltages etc.

so far quite happy 

geekbench run also @2933 CL14:

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/6770108


and older with 2800 CL14:
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3286882


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> *I got stability issues much before updating to 3803*. I downgraded to 3404 to be sure it was not related to the bios version, then I got back to 3803 because this bios has more many dividers for the RAM frequency, and it made me able to stabilize my RAM at 3133 instead of 3066.
> 
> *A bit weird: my rig was always stable with a Vsoc at 0.95V.*
> But now, it needs 1.15V, perhaps because of the two added graphics cards and the shifting of my first one on the last slot, which increases the stuff the SOC has to handle and its power.
> 
> Before, with Vsoc=0.95V, I had:
> Slot x16 #0: 1050Ti
> Slot x16 #1: empty
> Slot x16 #2: empty
> 
> Now, with Vsoc=1.15V, I have:
> Slot x16 #0: RX 570
> Slot x16 #1: RX 580
> Slot x16 #2: 1050Ti
> 
> The slots #0 and #1 are managed by the SOC.
> The slot #2 is managed by the chipset and the 1050Ti is much less powerful than the RXs.


I agree - my stability went with AGESA 1.0.7.1 I think, but I am having a harder time with this bios. It tends to die with a quick buzz>reboot. My settings used to be stable. Zero reboots....now it's 2 a day! I'm running with no CPU OC either..

SoC - this makes sense - mine is still 0.968


----------



## sakae48

how's things going on prime board, guys?
i just updated my board's BIOS to 0803 i believe, and now it downclocks without zenstates. is it the same on prime?
but still, not much power saving. now i sip another 20W at low load. but then, i don't want to bother another fiddling time to get the ZS works again. i crashed it just a moment ago when i downvolt the P0 state. meh


----------



## crakej

So, I have done the following: diabled C6 mode & C-States, set cpu at x35 and voltage to fixed 1.35v
*
My CPU is still down-clocking and down-volting. How?*

I'm having IBT failing on 1st iteration. If I restart test, it gets further, so I think c-states aren't working properly maybe?

Edit: just found out I wasn't on high performance in Windows...so Windows can down-clock cpu?

Edit: Windows keep putting my power profile back to balanced on every boot, so going to have to edit that. Turning off C-states has made a big difference, but still not stable at 3200MTs


----------



## sakae48

my high performance mode still downclock to 2.1 even without pstate bios oc now. havent tried balanced mode, but on low power i'm stuck on 2.2

talking about voltage, it seems like i need more than 1.15v for 3.6. mpc-hc were crashed while i watch a movie a few mins ago


----------



## Reous

For those with Mod Bios can you test if you can enable BankGroupSwap. It always shows me disabled in RTC even it is enabled in the Bios.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> For those with Mod Bios can you test if you can enable BankGroupSwap. It always shows me disabled in RTC even it is enabled in the Bios.


It's not enabling for me, and it didn't in the un-modified version either. Certainly some bugs introduced with AGESA update...


----------



## IWasDarkling

I'm on 3404 bios, should I update?


----------



## crakej

IWasDarkling said:


> I'm on 3404 bios, should I update?


I wouldn't rush to.....unless you really want those new memory dividers. People are having mixed results with 3803 - some for the better and some not.....it was a big AGESA update and I reckon they have a few things to iron out.

If you're running stable now....why risk it?


----------



## IWasDarkling

By the way Nice, I got permanently banned because I did double-post and couldn't delete one of them...



mat9v said:


> All those tools do not display internal CPU voltages - they only display motherboard voltages (VDDR for example) - the only tool that I know to show them correctly is HWINFO. Look for "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" and it should show correct and stable values.


So why my friend's ASRock motherboards (Taichi and Gaming X) in CPU-Z have real and stable voltages?


----------



## iNeri

IWasDarkling said:


> By the way Nice, I got permanently banned because I did double-post and couldn't delete one of them...
> 
> 
> So why my friend's ASRock motherboards (Taichi and Gaming X) in CPU-Z have real and stable voltages?


If i recall well its because the ITE chip that monitors the board sensors, its not acccurate at all...Elmor on CH6 thread confirm this for the boards that use this chip (Prime pro included).

In other hand the taichi have NOVOTON chip, this one reads sensor very accurate. This chip its used on intel boards as well.


----------



## yair30

for the first time i've managed to run my RAM on 3200MHz with the latest BIOS


----------



## crakej

yair30 said:


> for the first time i've managed to run my RAM on 3200MHz with the latest BIOS


What RAM do you have?


----------



## kazablanka

Has anybody manage to stabilize ram @3333mhz with the new bios? 
3266 mhz works pretty stable but 3333mhz not.

settings for 3266



Spoiler



[2018/01/31 15:13:23]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3266MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.00625]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Standard]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
Target TDP [Auto]
tCAS [14]
tRCDRD [13]
tRCDWR [13]
tRP [13]
tRAS [21]
MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
DQS drive strength [Auto]
tRC [36]
tRRDS [4]
tRRDL [6]
tFAW [16]
tWTRS [4]
tWTRL [12]
tWR [10]
tRCPAGE [Auto]
tRDRDSCL [2]
tWRWRSCL [2]
tRFC [261]
tRFC2 [194]
tRFC4 [119]
tCWL [14]
tRTP [6]
tRDWR [6]
tWRRD [3]
tWRWRSC [1]
tWRWRSD [7]
tWRWRDD [7]
tRDRDSC [1]
tRDRDSD [5]
tRDRDDD [5]
tCKE [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Command Rate [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/5]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
Mem P-State [Auto]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
CPB Mode [Enabled]
C6 Mode [Enabled]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Primary Video Device [PCIE Video]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
Power On By Ring [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Charging USB devices in Power State S5 [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3_C7 [Auto]
Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
SR-IOV Support [Disabled]
Relaxed Ordering [Enabled]
Extended Tag [Disabled]
No Snoop [Enabled]
Maximum Payload [Auto]
Maximum Read Request [Auto]
ASPM Support [Disabled]
Extended Synch [Disabled]
Link Training Retry [5]
Link Training Timeout (uS) [1000]
Unpopulated Links [Keep Link ON]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
SanDisk Cruzer Facet 1.26 [Auto]
USB Device Enable [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB3.1_C1 [Enabled]
USB3_C7 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB_1 [Enabled]
USB_2 [Enabled]
USB_3 [Enabled]
USB_4 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [50]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [35]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
CPU Lower Temperature [20]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [26]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [50]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [34]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
HDD BootSector Write [Normal]
SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
USB Boot [Enabled]
Watchdog Support [Disabled]
ASUS RMT Tool Support [Enabled]
Computrace function [Disabled]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [2]
Profile Name [3266]
Save to Profile [2]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


----------



## kazablanka

please delete it


----------



## IWasDarkling

iNeri said:


> If i recall well its because the ITE chip that monitors the board sensors, its not acccurate at all...Elmor on CH6 thread confirm this for the boards that use this chip (Prime pro included).
> 
> In other hand the taichi have NOVOTON chip, this one reads sensor very accurate. This chip its used on intel boards as well.


Ok, so all Prime X370-Pro owners, I have a request - could you check your voltages after overclocking in CPU-Z and OCCT? You said that my voltages' jumping is normal (



) - have you got the same situation reading voltages from that sources?


----------



## crakej

IWasDarkling said:


> Ok, so all Prime X370-Pro owners, I have a request - could you check your voltages after overclocking in CPU-Z and OCCT? You said that my voltages' jumping is normal (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoP3p6b3Y-g) - have you got the same situation reading voltages from that sources?


It's normal, yes.

It's advisable *not* to run all those programs together! CPU-z, HWInfo, Aisuite etc - choose 1 to monitor whats going on - I would recommend HWInfo64. Running these programs together is known to cause system crashes. Also, keep AISuite *closed* when you benchmark or do burn in tests.


----------



## kazablanka

Finally 3400mhz stable 
I try different timings than what calculator gives and had a success 










settings 



Spoiler



[2018/01/31 20:11:36]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3400MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.00625]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.44000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Standard]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
Target TDP [Auto]
tCAS [14]
tRCDRD [14]
tRCDWR [14]
tRP [14]
tRAS [34]
MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
DQS drive strength [Auto]
tRC [54]
tRRDS [6]
tRRDL [9]
tFAW [36]
tWTRS [4]
tWTRL [12]
tWR [12]
tRCPAGE [Auto]
tRDRDSCL [2]
tWRWRSCL [2]
tRFC [272]
tRFC2 [202]
tRFC4 [124]
tCWL [14]
tRTP [8]
tRDWR [7]
tWRRD [3]
tWRWRSC [1]
tWRWRSD [7]
tWRWRDD [7]
tRDRDSC [1]
tRDRDSD [5]
tRDRDDD [5]
tCKE [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Command Rate [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/5]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
Mem P-State [Auto]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
CPB Mode [Enabled]
C6 Mode [Enabled]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Primary Video Device [PCIE Video]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
Power On By Ring [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Charging USB devices in Power State S5 [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3_C7 [Auto]
Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
SR-IOV Support [Disabled]
Relaxed Ordering [Enabled]
Extended Tag [Disabled]
No Snoop [Enabled]
Maximum Payload [Auto]
Maximum Read Request [Auto]
ASPM Support [Disabled]
Extended Synch [Disabled]
Link Training Retry [5]
Link Training Timeout (uS) [1000]
Unpopulated Links [Keep Link ON]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
SanDisk Cruzer Facet 1.26 [Auto]
USB Device Enable [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB3.1_C1 [Enabled]
USB3_C7 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB_1 [Enabled]
USB_2 [Enabled]
USB_3 [Enabled]
USB_4 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [50]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [35]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
CPU Lower Temperature [20]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [26]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [50]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [34]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
HDD BootSector Write [Normal]
SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
USB Boot [Enabled]
Watchdog Support [Disabled]
ASUS RMT Tool Support [Enabled]
Computrace function [Disabled]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [2]
Profile Name [3400]
Save to Profile [3]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


----------



## Stareclipse

Keith Myers said:


> I use offsets on both computers. Never downclock. Tried all the power plans in Windows. Never downclock. The CPU voltage drops when unloaded when I have C-States enabled in the BIOS. I never have seen the CPU clock down from my fixed multiplier though.


Sorry for the late reply, but for some mysterious reason I was banned without reason ? Strange...
But, you were right. It was like that in a previous version but on 3404 and 3803 it doesn't matter. With offset and fixed my cpu downclocks automatically .


----------



## Stareclipse

Does any of you have also problems with bsod's since the update to 3803 ? Before I had none and now once in a while a bsod.
Currently on 3200MT, same settings as before but seems less stable, also I do need slightly more voltage on the cpu.


----------



## kazablanka

Stareclipse said:


> Does any of you have also problems with bsod's since the update to 3803 ? Before I had none and now once in a while a bsod.
> Currently on 3200MT, same settings as before but seems less stable, also I do need slightly more voltage on the cpu.


Do you have set manual values for CAD_BAS settings? I had the same problem until i left them to auto. I need more voltage for cpu too.


----------



## Stareclipse

You mean CAD_BUS ? Still on auto.
I'll bring everything back to default tomorrow and redo the config. Maybe I missed something. Or do some extra tweaking.

Btw: still stable on 3400 ?


----------



## kazablanka

Stareclipse said:


> You mean CAD_BUS ? Still on auto.
> I'll bring everything back to default tomorrow and redo the config. Maybe I missed something. Or do some extra tweaking.
> 
> Btw: still stable on 3400 ?


Yes ,tomorrow i'll try for more but i am not very optimistic...


----------



## sisay

crakej said:


> You don't mention any of your settings, but use the Calculator by @1usmus, and you should get better results.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/0_20#post_26417503


I checked everything with a calculator (save setting), i still have error at 2933mhz.
My ram b-die 3000 cl14 dual rank, with previous bios it was 2933 without errors, above with errors ... I tried to increase the voltage but nothing was done. I do not have ideas anymore, so I left on 2666.


----------



## makatech

I've had problems with 3083, it's a challenge.

First I had to loosen my timings and get back to 3066 for stability from 3200. On the December bios versions for 3200MHz I used SoC 1.04 something and Dram 1.38, timings 14,14,14,14,26,40 etc but it didn't work for 3803 at all.

Now I finally found stability on 3200MHz again using SoC 1.0 and Dram 1.39. It was actually after advice from Reous on the German forum I realized that I needed lower SoC. Now I'm on 14,15,15,15,30,40 though but I'll soon try tightening my timings again. Didn't have enough time, also I may be able to lower dram a little bit.


----------



## Rusakova

makatech said:


> I've had problems with 3083, it's a challenge.
> 
> First I had to loosen my timings and get back to 3066 for stability from 3200. On the December bios versions for 3200MHz I used SoC 1.04 something and Dram 1.38, timings 14,14,14,14,26,40 etc but it didn't work for 3803 at all.
> 
> Now I finally found stability on 3200MHz again using SoC 1.0 and Dram 1.39. It was actually after advice from Reous on the German forum I realized that I needed lower SoC. Now I'm on 14,15,15,15,30,40 though but I'll soon try tightening my timings again. Didn't have enough time, also I may be able to lower dram a little bit.


Since ASUS raised default SOC voltage to 1.1v, I have always used SOC offset - 0.1 giving 1.0v on my TridentZ F4-3200C14D-32GTZ ram. But I'm also stuck at 2933MHz atm. 
I can boot into windows with 3200 MHz and run AIDA64 bandwidth test. But as soon as I start a game (The Division) it crashes and if I restart after that I'm getting an O/C failed on boot.
I'm currently running 2933 Mhz with 13-13-13-13-31-43 timings - safe timings. Using procODT 60 / RTT 5/3/1 and CAD 30/30/40/60 with 1.35v
3200 MHz is so close. But oddly DRAM Calculator says my memorys OC potential is 3733 MHz .. so I might as well try 3333 MHz or higher and see how it goes.


----------



## mat9v

So I wanted to ask for clarification. Does the new bios enable 33Mhz memory steps on Ryzen on our boards? I'm contemplating flashing this and it is an important point for my 3000 memory since now I have to use 2933 clock.


----------



## Xpander69

is there a ryzen dram calculator for linux? or some spreadsheet or similar?

i just can't get more than 2933mhz, no matter what i try. Still an improvement from the previous BIOS versions which didnt allow me to go beyond 2800mhz


----------



## mat9v

I have flashed latest mod-bios and now I can select 3000 for memory speed. I have found (3 hours Memtest) below settings to be fully stable where before I had to stay with 2933 (because 3066 was never stable).
So in all, I'm happy. 
Oh, and about downclocking issue that some seem to have here - I set bios to auto for both multiplier and voltages and configured clocks and voltages in ZEN - that way I can control clocks from power profiles - performance locks clocks to 4.1Ghz and Ryzen-balanced gets them down to 1.2Ghz as needed. C-States are enabled in bios.
CPU stability remains unchanged it seems, will need much longer testing.


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> Finally 3400mhz stable
> I try different timings than what calculator gives and had a success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settings
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/01/31 20:11:36]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3400MHz]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.00625]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.44000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
> VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Standard]
> VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
> VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> tCAS [14]
> tRCDRD [14]
> tRCDWR [14]
> tRP [14]
> tRAS [34]
> MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
> DQS drive strength [Auto]
> tRC [54]
> tRRDS [6]
> tRRDL [9]
> tFAW [36]
> tWTRS [4]
> tWTRL [12]
> tWR [12]
> tRCPAGE [Auto]
> tRDRDSCL [2]
> tWRWRSCL [2]
> tRFC [272]
> tRFC2 [202]
> tRFC4 [124]
> tCWL [14]
> tRTP [8]
> tRDWR [7]
> tWRRD [3]
> tWRWRSC [1]
> tWRWRSD [7]
> tWRWRDD [7]
> tRDRDSC [1]
> tRDRDSD [5]
> tRDRDDD [5]
> tCKE [1]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Command Rate [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/5]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> Mem P-State [Auto]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> Pending operation [None]
> Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
> TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
> Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> CPB Mode [Enabled]
> C6 Mode [Enabled]
> Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
> PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
> PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Primary Video Device [PCIE Video]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
> Power On By Ring [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> Charging USB devices in Power State S5 [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3_C7 [Auto]
> Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
> Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
> SR-IOV Support [Disabled]
> Relaxed Ordering [Enabled]
> Extended Tag [Disabled]
> No Snoop [Enabled]
> Maximum Payload [Auto]
> Maximum Read Request [Auto]
> ASPM Support [Disabled]
> Extended Synch [Disabled]
> Link Training Retry [5]
> Link Training Timeout (uS) [1000]
> Unpopulated Links [Keep Link ON]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> SanDisk Cruzer Facet 1.26 [Auto]
> USB Device Enable [Enabled]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_9 [Enabled]
> USB3_10 [Enabled]
> USB3.1_C1 [Enabled]
> USB3_C7 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Enabled]
> USB_1 [Enabled]
> USB_2 [Enabled]
> USB_3 [Enabled]
> USB_4 [Enabled]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [50]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [35]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
> CPU Lower Temperature [20]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [26]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [50]
> Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [34]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> HDD BootSector Write [Normal]
> SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
> USB Boot [Enabled]
> Watchdog Support [Disabled]
> ASUS RMT Tool Support [Enabled]
> Computrace function [Disabled]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [2]
> Profile Name [3400]
> Save to Profile [3]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


Thanks for sharing - I can't get stable at 3466, but my timing seem to be different to everyone else's for some reason. Still n ot stable at 3200


----------



## crakej

Stareclipse said:


> Does any of you have also problems with bsod's since the update to 3803 ? Before I had none and now once in a while a bsod.
> Currently on 3200MT, same settings as before but seems less stable, also I do need slightly more voltage on the cpu.


Yes! I'm getting bsods and I've never had them before (i've been running since March)

My CPU also downclocks whatever settings I have.


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> I have flashed latest mod-bios and now I can select 3000 for memory speed. I have found (3 hours Memtest) below settings to be fully stable where before I had to stay with 2933 (because 3066 was never stable).
> So in all, I'm happy.
> Oh, and about downclocking issue that some seem to have here - I set bios to auto for both multiplier and voltages and configured clocks and voltages in ZEN - that way I can control clocks from power profiles - performance locks clocks to 4.1Ghz and Ryzen-balanced gets them down to 1.2Ghz as needed. C-States are enabled in bios.
> CPU stability remains unchanged it seems, will need much longer testing.


Down clocking seems to work all te time for me, but using the profiles does work anyway - I edited ryzen-balanced to 100%/100% and cpu does not down clock. Setting cpu and fixed voltage in bios does not turn it off.
Glad you got you memory going better. What's your CB15 score now?


----------



## nelsonjrgomes

mat9v said:


> So I wanted to ask for clarification. Does the new bios enable 33Mhz memory steps on Ryzen on our boards? I'm contemplating flashing this and it is an important point for my 3000 memory since now I have to use 2933 clock.


The latest BIOS enable 66Mhz steps, so it's 2933 -> 3000 -> 3066 -> ...


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> Down clocking seems to work all te time for me, but using the profiles does work anyway - I edited ryzen-balanced to 100%/100% and cpu does not down clock. Setting cpu and fixed voltage in bios does not turn it off.
> Glad you got you memory going better. What's your CB15 score now?


Well, it got somewhat better - 2933>3000 gave me about 50 points. Now stands at 1787p.
About BSODs - got 2 of them, set performance power profile and so far it is stable. But it has been only few hours, so I will take my time to verify if performance mode is truly stable.
One thing I notices, when I had AIDA64 in the background after memory testing, I had intermittent freezes for about 1/2 second, once I closed it, the problems disappeared. It is fully repeatable.


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> Well, it got somewhat better - 2933>3000 gave me about 50 points. Now stands at 1787p.


That's respectable increase. I might give my Hynix sticks another go......


----------



## crakej

Would I be right to say that you can't go back to an older bios if it has older AGESA?


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> Would I be right to say that you can't go back to an older bios if it has older AGESA?


That's what I read, there were some dead mainboards for those that tried.
For now, try to set Performance mode - it does not impact power usage a lot (well, for me anyway) and seems to fix the problem here.

EDIT: Sadly it seems that Performance mode is not THE solution - I got a BSOD even with forced 4.1Ghz. I will try disabling C-states if I get another one.


----------



## IWasDarkling

kazablanka said:


> Finally 3400mhz stable
> I try different timings than what calculator gives and had a success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settings
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/01/31 20:11:36]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3400MHz]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [38.00]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.00625]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.44000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
> VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Standard]
> VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
> VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> tCAS [14]
> tRCDRD [14]
> tRCDWR [14]
> tRP [14]
> tRAS [34]
> MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
> DQS drive strength [Auto]
> tRC [54]
> tRRDS [6]
> tRRDL [9]
> tFAW [36]
> tWTRS [4]
> tWTRL [12]
> tWR [12]
> tRCPAGE [Auto]
> tRDRDSCL [2]
> tWRWRSCL [2]
> tRFC [272]
> tRFC2 [202]
> tRFC4 [124]
> tCWL [14]
> tRTP [8]
> tRDWR [7]
> tWRRD [3]
> tWRWRSC [1]
> tWRWRSD [7]
> tWRWRDD [7]
> tRDRDSC [1]
> tRDRDSD [5]
> tRDRDDD [5]
> tCKE [1]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Command Rate [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/5]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> Mem P-State [Auto]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> Pending operation [None]
> Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
> TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
> Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> CPB Mode [Enabled]
> C6 Mode [Enabled]
> Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
> PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
> PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Primary Video Device [PCIE Video]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
> Power On By Ring [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Enabled]
> In sleep, hibernate and soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> Charging USB devices in Power State S5 [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3_C7 [Auto]
> Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
> Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
> SR-IOV Support [Disabled]
> Relaxed Ordering [Enabled]
> Extended Tag [Disabled]
> No Snoop [Enabled]
> Maximum Payload [Auto]
> Maximum Read Request [Auto]
> ASPM Support [Disabled]
> Extended Synch [Disabled]
> Link Training Retry [5]
> Link Training Timeout (uS) [1000]
> Unpopulated Links [Keep Link ON]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> SanDisk Cruzer Facet 1.26 [Auto]
> USB Device Enable [Enabled]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_9 [Enabled]
> USB3_10 [Enabled]
> USB3.1_C1 [Enabled]
> USB3_C7 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Enabled]
> USB_1 [Enabled]
> USB_2 [Enabled]
> USB_3 [Enabled]
> USB_4 [Enabled]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [50]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [35]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
> CPU Lower Temperature [20]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [26]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [50]
> Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [34]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> HDD BootSector Write [Normal]
> SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
> USB Boot [Enabled]
> Watchdog Support [Disabled]
> ASUS RMT Tool Support [Enabled]
> Computrace function [Disabled]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [2]
> Profile Name [3400]
> Save to Profile [3]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


Hey, thanks for the settings! Is that offset really 0.00625 or you've just made a mistake and it should be 0.0625? Also, BTW, do you have voltages' jumps after OC in CPU-Z or OCCT with stress-test? Can you make a video which shows voltages in stress-test? I'd be really grateful.


----------



## kazablanka

IWasDarkling said:


> Hey, thanks for the settings! Is that offset really 0.00625 or you've just made a mistake and it should be 0.0625? Also, BTW, do you have voltages' jumps after OC in CPU-Z or OCCT with stress-test? Can you make a video which shows voltages in stress-test? I'd be really grateful.


No its not a mistake ,its the voltage i need for 3800mhz. I use hwinfo for monitoring ,the voltages you see on cpuz and occt are by motherboards reedings that are incorect. I dont know if i'll have the time for an video soon ,if i find some i will upload it.


----------



## kazablanka

what is going on with double posting ??? 
Please delete it 
thanks


----------



## Xpander69

kazablanka said:


> what is going on with double posting ???
> Please delete it
> thanks



if you make a quick reply and hit submit quick reply then it goes back to "Submit Reply" even though it already submitted quick one... thats the problem and if you press submit reply again then its twice.


----------



## IWasDarkling

Ok, but could you just tell me if you have voltages' jumping like mine? (video here: 



)


----------



## Stareclipse

crakej said:


> Yes! I'm getting bsods and I've never had them before (i've been running since March)
> 
> My CPU also downclocks whatever settings I have.


Thanks, glad I'm not the only one after the update to 3803. Just now I've tweaked my VRM-settings some more and lower vSOC , higher vRAM, let's see if that cures the bsods. (after 5 hours still stable but we'll see)


----------



## mat9v

IWasDarkling said:


> Ok, but could you just tell me if you have voltages' jumping like mine? (video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoP3p6b3Y-g)


CPU Vcore as shown from OCCT monitoring and CPU-Z is unreliable on AMD Ryzen systems - it shows not what CPU is receiving internally but what your motherboard is supplying - those are different values. If you want to check voltage stability use HWiNFO or SiV and look for values "CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN)" - this is the voltage that CPU is using. 
Mainboard sensors show voltages from voltage regulators, under load when current flows from regulators to CPU some energy is lost as heat and voltage is lowered (Vdroop) - that is why (under load) voltage in CPU-Z and OCCT fluctuates and is generally higher then real voltage used by CPU. Additionally there is an issue of Load Line Calibration applied by mainboard (as set in bios) that impacts voltages registered by sensors, the higher LLC the bigger fluctuations and higher typical voltage shown by the apps.
PS. If you want a better explanation PM me and I will explain it better in Polish (English is not my best language)


----------



## Stareclipse

@kazablanka : I saw that you listed your bios-settings in text, how did you do that ?


----------



## kazablanka

IWasDarkling said:


> Ok, but could you just tell me if you have voltages' jumping like mine? (video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoP3p6b3Y-g)


Υes but only in cpuz ,download hwinfo64 for more accurate mesurments.


----------



## kazablanka

please delete it


----------



## kazablanka

Stareclipse said:


> @kazablanka : I saw that you listed your bios-settings in text, how did you do that ?


Plug a usb flashdisk ,go to bios at the end of TOOLS menu will find some choices for saving cmo and text ,i think for text is ctrl+f2, you write the name you want and save


----------



## Stareclipse

kazablanka said:


> Plug a usb flashdisk ,go to bios at the end of TOOLS menu will find some choices for saving cmo and text ,i think for text is ctrl+f2, you write the name you want and save


Ok, I didn't noticed that option, thanks !


----------



## Keith Myers

None that I am aware of. I just use the RAM Calculator on my Windows machine and transfer the settings it produces to the Linux machine.


----------



## Xpander69

Keith Myers said:


> None that I am aware of. I just use the RAM Calculator on my Windows machine and transfer the settings it produces to the Linux machine.


thats bad. i don't have windows. ohh well. the ryzen dram calculator has some opensource stuff so maybe someone with skills can make it happen some day.


----------



## Anty

Try WINE.


----------



## IWasDarkling

mat9v said:


> CPU Vcore as shown from OCCT monitoring and CPU-Z is unreliable on AMD Ryzen systems - it shows not what CPU is receiving internally but what your motherboard is supplying - those are different values. If you want to check voltage stability use HWiNFO or SiV and look for values "CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN)" - this is the voltage that CPU is using.
> Mainboard sensors show voltages from voltage regulators, under load when current flows from regulators to CPU some energy is lost as heat and voltage is lowered (Vdroop) - that is why (under load) voltage in CPU-Z and OCCT fluctuates and is generally higher then real voltage used by CPU. Additionally there is an issue of Load Line Calibration applied by mainboard (as set in bios) that impacts voltages registered by sensors, the higher LLC the bigger fluctuations and higher typical voltage shown by the apps.
> PS. If you want a better explanation PM me and I will explain it better in Polish (English is not my best language)


I sent PM, mat9v.


----------



## sisay

From this version of bios besides the problems with the ram, appeared hang system, kernel-power critical error


----------



## MrPhilo

When the CPU downclocks does it also lower the voltage or stick to the one you set on the bios? Using zenstate atm still.


----------



## Lermite

MrPhilo said:


> When the CPU downclocks does it also lower the voltage or stick to the one you set on the bios? Using zenstate atm still.



My 1700 is set at 3800 (FID: 152 DID: 8) with +0.0375 as offset (1.225V).
Depending on the load, each core runs real frequency is either 3800 with 1.225V or 1550 with 0.9125V.

If Global C-State Control is disabled, it's worth using ZenStates to make the voltage to drop lower during idle.
It it's enabled, the C-States override the P-State voltage, making it to drop much lower so ZenStates is useless to save power.


----------



## MrPhilo

Lermite said:


> My 1700 is set at 3800 (FID: 152 DID: 8) with +0.0375 as offset (1.225V).
> Depending on the load, each core runs real frequency is either 3800 with 1.225V or 1550 with 0.9125V.
> 
> If Global C-State Control is disabled, it's worth using ZenStates to make the voltage to drop lower during idle.
> It it's enabled, the C-States override the P-State voltage, making it to drop much lower so ZenStates is useless to save power.


Aww so it only works if you do the FID and DID way? I'm just using 39, doesnt downclock with CSTATES Enabled


----------



## Lermite

MrPhilo said:


> Aww so it only works if you do the FID and DID way? I'm just using 39, doesnt downclock with CSTATES Enabled



I've also set the Core Voltage with an offset instead of a fixed value.
How did you set yours?

I'm almost sure the C-States have nothing to do with the cores downclocking, because a C-State only affects the voltages.


----------



## MrPhilo

Lermite said:


> I've also set the Core Voltage with an offset instead of a fixed value.
> How did you set yours?
> 
> I'm almost sure the C-States have nothing to do with the cores downclocking, because a C-State only affects the voltages.


Fixed voltage


----------



## Lermite

MrPhilo said:


> Fixed voltage


It's probably why your cores don't downclock.
You should try an offset instead.


----------



## kladve

Hello guys! How to apple stock settings AURA lightning without install this soft? One color stock...i dont want instal this soft


----------



## crakej

I have not had a crash since turning off c-states with my usual 3200 settings - cpu still down-clocks, just voltage not going as low, which seems to be a good thing.

I'm going to try RMA my board - the sound blew on it 2 months after I got it, but only doing it if it's quick like with AMD. I can't help suspecting other things on my board after that failure......especially as my ram timings are nothing like anyone elses with b-die.

Edit: my cpu down-volts whatever my power settings - only thing that stops it is Windows power management.


----------



## Stareclipse

Lermite said:


> It's probably why your cores don't downclock.
> You should try an offset instead.


I use fixed voltage and entered the multiplier manually + high performance power setting in Windows --> the cores downclock


----------



## Lermite

Stareclipse said:


> I use fixed voltage and entered the multiplier manually + high performance power setting in Windows --> the cores downclock



In that case, the downclocking ability could depend on the "Minimal state of the CPU" in the Advanced settings of the power plan.

But why don't you use the "AMD Ryzen Balanced" power plan instead of Windows default ones?
It's know to give the same performances than the "High Performance", with the same power saves of the "Economic..." (My Windows is french and I don't know the exact translation).

Anyway, all these power plans have the "Minimal state of the CPU" that you should set at 20% to allow your CPU to downlock.


----------



## Stareclipse

New install and not yet installed the Ryzen powerplan. 
You might be right. Btw , standard the minimum is set to 5%

Ps : the "economic" you mean is called "power saver"


----------



## Dino369

Lermite, what LLC settings are you using ? thx


----------



## Stareclipse

Dino369 said:


> Lermite, what LLC settings are you using ? thx


I don't know Lermite's settings but I do know that these give stable results when OC'ing:

VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3] 
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%] 
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Auto] or Manual : 300
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled] 
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe] 
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Standard] 
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3] 
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%] 
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual] 
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300] 
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]


----------



## crakej

I have.....

VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 5]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Auto] or Manual : 300
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 4]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Extreme]


----------



## sbrigo

help me please... I am very unlucky with this board

new bios and... no way!!!

can someone help me to run my RAM @3200?

BIOS 3803
RAM xflare 3200 g.skill F4-3200C14-8GFX
CPU Ryzen 5 1600

DOCP profile doesn't work at all 
what to change? where to start?


----------



## maikon

is it normal for my ryzen stock cooler to run such a high rpm despite my cpu cooler running cool temperature at idle? http://prntscr.com/i9weh8


----------



## MishelLngelo

You could change fan speed curve in BIOS.


----------



## maikon

i did just that in bios but the rpm fan doesnt adjust..


----------



## MishelLngelo

Is it set to PWM ?


----------



## Avira

*Need help.I'm a Beginner.*
I'd like to update my BIOS,

*Stock Bios version 0612.* 
I've got my Ryzen 7 1700 running with 
CM Hyper 212 cooler on Prime X370-PRO

My RAM, G.skill Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3000MHz 
Desktop RAM (F4-3000C16D-16GTZR)
is running at *2133mhz.*

I speak weak english.*Can you guys help me?
How to update it and which version should i choose?*


----------



## MishelLngelo

Choose latest version 3803 or 3404, you can get them at Asus site. Procedure is explained in detail in the manual. It is in several languages so it may be easier for you to follow.


----------



## Targonis

Avira said:


> *Need help.I'm a Beginner.*
> I'd like to update my BIOS,
> 
> *Stock Bios version 0612.*
> I've got my Ryzen 7 1700 running with
> CM Hyper 212 cooler on Prime X370-PRO
> 
> My RAM, G.skill Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3000MHz
> Desktop RAM (F4-3000C16D-16GTZR)
> is running at *2133mhz.*
> 
> I speak weak english.*Can you guys help me?
> How to update it and which version should i choose?*


You need to turn on DOCP standard for starters, and see if that works for you.


----------



## Avira

MishelLngelo said:


> Choose latest version 3803 or 3404, you can get them at Asus site. Procedure is explained in detail in the manual. It is in several languages so it may be easier for you to follow.


What mode of updating bios do you recommend?

via AI Suite 3 or EZ flash 2 (First time doing it!!)


----------



## Avira

Targonis said:


> You need to turn on DOCP standard for starters, and see if that works for you.


No Idea what you mean by it, I'm a newbie 
if you can be little more specific it'd be helpful ..


----------



## MishelLngelo

Avira said:


> What mode of updating bios do you recommend?
> 
> via AI Suite 3 or EZ flash 2 (First time doing it!!)


Thru BIOS of course, safest way. Btw. forget about AiSuite it's real trouble,


----------



## Avira

MishelLngelo said:


> Thru BIOS of course, safest way. Btw. forget about AiSuite it's real trouble,



* I'll try that. Thank You. *


----------



## SaccoSVD

Darnit! At last I could log in.    (human verification doesn't work on desktop)

Allright. I'm at 3803

My results:

I can now boot at 3200 quite easily (like, really a noticeable improvement!) . Still not fully stable though. Is becoming dangerous as when RAM fails it can corrupt system files. Had problems with SERVICE EXCEPTION and couldn't boot even at stock settings. It was impossible to fix other than applying a system restore (worth doing a restore point before testing RAM)

Now, in terms of CPU (at rated RAM speed of 2933mhz).

I can now run at 4.075 stable at:

Vcore: 1.425v
SOC 0.975v

LLC4
CPU and SOC Power capability: 130%
SOC LLC3
CPU and SOC Power phase extreme.
TPUII (I pre apply this out of habit)
Bias CB15

Everything else OC relevant at auto. RAM Timings at DOCP auto.

My CB score is 1807 (highest run, 1790 average run)

So this BIOS for me was a real bump in performance and stability compared to previous.

It also brought RAM latency back down to good values for my RAM (83ns, it was +95ns on previous recent BIOSes)


----------



## Targonis

Avira said:


> No Idea what you mean by it, I'm a newbie
> if you can be little more specific it'd be helpful ..


XMP on Intel platforms is called DOCP on Ryzen. On that board, in the BIOS, go to AI Tweaker AI Overclock Tuner.


----------



## sakae48

does prime board has manual adjustment on phase control? on that option, there's sub-options for the speed from ultra fast to slow (i guess. i forgot)


----------



## MishelLngelo

sakae48 said:


> does prime board has manual adjustment on phase control? on that option, there's sub-options for the speed from ultra fast to slow (i guess. i forgot)


Yes , it does.


----------



## sakae48

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes , it does.


do you know if one is better than another?
i usually use extreme but now i use manual ultra fast. i'm curious about it


----------



## MishelLngelo

sakae48 said:


> do you know if one is better than another?
> i usually use extreme but now i use manual ultra fast. i'm curious about it


I don't usually touch it, it wasn't necessary.


----------



## sakae48

MishelLngelo said:


> I don't usually touch it, it wasn't necessary.


it's used to be necessary for me.. but thanks! any input still accepted. still curious heheh


----------



## SaccoSVD

Oh by the way, with these settings (manual OC, All States on auto) the CPU does downclock on Ryzen power plan, balanced or power save. Minimum clock 2.2 and always 2 or more cores at 4.075 (actual 4.066)


----------



## Lermite

Dino369 said:


> Lermite, what LLC settings are you using ? thx


I use:
Level 5 for CPU (its cores).
Level 4 for SOC.

This way, the Vcore and Vsoc are always perfectly steady, regardless the load.


----------



## maikon

my ryzen cpu fan is set on pwm yes but should the rpm be 1200 since it seem to be high in bios mode
http://prntscr.com/ia613p
temperature in bios says 35 degrees celsius after 1 hour idle on windows desktop


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Alright I need some help with this thing,

Instead of waiting for an RMA process with AMD for my 1700x I went out and bought a 1800x from Amazon. 

I've got the thing up at 4.0 current with a Vcore of 1.300 and it seems pretty damn stable. Thing is though even with an LLC of 3 I'm getting drops under load from 1.3 to 1.23. This seems a pretty hefty drop to me. 

Other thing that is interesting is that the temps are astronomical with manual settings. I'm running a 280mm AIO. Temps are hitting in the 70's for Tctl which is the offset. It actually got high enough during a test to freeze the PC. Everything for the moment is set to stock again with this board. 

What could I be doing wrong? 

Changes were as follows.

FID 160
DID auto

Vcore 1.300
SOC 1.2
LLC 3
Cstates disabled


I get the feeling I'm missing something.


----------



## Rusakova

Wolfeshaman said:


> Alright I need some help with this thing,
> 
> Instead of waiting for an RMA process with AMD for my 1700x I went out and bought a 1800x from Amazon.
> 
> I've got the thing up at 4.0 current with a Vcore of 1.300 and it seems pretty damn stable. Thing is though even with an LLC of 3 I'm getting drops under load from 1.3 to 1.23. This seems a pretty hefty drop to me.
> 
> Other thing that is interesting is that the temps are astronomical with manual settings. I'm running a 280mm AIO. Temps are hitting in the 70's for Tctl which is the offset. It actually got high enough during a test to freeze the PC. Everything for the moment is set to stock again with this board.
> 
> What could I be doing wrong?
> 
> Changes were as follows.
> 
> FID 160
> DID auto
> 
> Vcore 1.300
> SOC 1.2
> LLC 3
> Cstates disabled
> 
> 
> I get the feeling I'm missing something.


The freezing isn't related to Tctl, since Tctl of 70 is ~ 50 Deg C Tdie. 
I think (but may be wrong) that max Tctl is 115 (95 Deg C Tdie) on the Ryzen X models.
So the freezing is most likely related to either RAM or low vcore on the CPU.

Why do you need 1.2v SOC ?


----------



## Avira

Targonis said:


> XMP on Intel platforms is called DOCP on Ryzen. On that board, in the BIOS, go to AI Tweaker AI Overclock Tuner.



After flashing latest Bios 3803, 
I went and turned on *DOCP*, ram *@3000mhz*
But it won't Boot up.. Now i'm workin on Auto. *2133mhz.*


----------



## Avira

Is there any Safe Overclocking settings?
Please share them for my built below. 


*My Built : -*

AMD Ryzen 7 1700 3.0 Ghz
Asus Prime X370-Pro
G.skill Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3000MHz (F4-3000C16D-16GTZR)
Cooler Master Hyper 212
Corsair RM650x 650W
Samsung 850 Evo
Strix Radeon RX 580 8 GB
Corsair 570X case
WD Blue 1TB SATA
WD Green 1TB SATA


----------



## figarro

The new 3803 BIOS did wonders for my dual rank Hynix M-die kit. I can now boot reliably at 3133 Mhz, but it's not stable at all (doesn't pass Intel Burn test, as this is the fastest way to test stability). 3066 and 3000 are also not stable (a few crashes a day), so I'm basically back to 2933.

From what I can see when the system crashes there's no more blue screen. Instead, I get artifacts on the screen and that's it: I need to rest the PC to boot up again. Any ideas how to stabilize memory with this BIOS version?


----------



## mk16

for me after getting 3803 on my x370 strix i noticed that the default apu(blck) clock was 109 and was causing problems booting. once i turned that to the stock clock of 100 i booted up no problem and could go about getting my 4ghz clock working again.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Avira said:


> Is there any Safe Overclocking settings?
> Please share them for my built below.
> 
> 
> *My Built : -*
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 1700 3.0 Ghz
> Asus Prime X370-Pro
> G.skill Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3000MHz (F4-3000C16D-16GTZR)
> Cooler Master Hyper 212
> Corsair RM650x 650W
> Samsung 850 Evo
> Strix Radeon RX 580 8 GB
> Corsair 570X case
> WD Blue 1TB SATA
> WD Green 1TB SATA


Set your optimized defaults first. Is better to start with everything at stock settings. If you've been tinkering a lot with different RAM settings and DOCP is not working you might want to reset CMOS (you need to short two pins on the motherboard, while it is completely off, look in the manual)

Set your RAM to DOCP and let the timings it sets. At stock settings it should work.

Once you have your RAM at stock rated speed (2933MHz) you can start OCing your CPU.

Try these initial safe settings and go up from there (slowly)

CPU Frequency: 3.8Ghz or 3.9Ghz

CPU Voltage manual: 1.38v 1.4v
SOC voltage manual: 1v

In the Digi+ VRM section:

CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 3
CPU current capability: 130%
CPU Power Phase control: Extreme
SOC Load Line Calibration: Level 3
SOC current capability: 130%
SOC Power Phase control: Extreme

Leave everything else in the AITweaker section in Auto.

Also, set your Fans from the BIOS (do not use the AI Suite from windows)

The easiest way is to go to the Monitor section and click on the fan calibration routine (QFan, can't remember the exact name)

After the Fan profiling is done, hit F7 to go to Easy mode and set your Fan speeds on the graphs there.

That's it....from there you can run tests to see if the system is stable, if so you can start bumping the CPU clock higher to 4Ghz for example and bump (or lower) the CPU vcore a bit if you need...max vcore shouldn't go beyond 1.425v and you don't need more than 1.1v on the SOC. (Here I use 0.975v)

Max temp should not exceed 75c for a long periods of time. Short bursts are ok as long as they're not hitting 80c

Get "HWInfo", Intelliburn Test (IBT) and Cinebench 15

In IBT try the standard test, and if it's stable go to High and then very high.

HWInfo will let you know how hot you CPU runs under stress (CPU TDie value), also your lowest voltage during so (vdroop) and if your Fans are spinning accordingly etc...

Cinebench 15 will tell you your actual score. 3.8Ghz should give you around 1700 CB. 4Ghz should give you around 1750 etc...

Have fun.


----------



## mat9v

figarro said:


> The new 3803 BIOS did wonders for my dual rank Hynix M-die kit. I can now boot reliably at 3133 Mhz, but it's not stable at all (doesn't pass Intel Burn test, as this is the fastest way to test stability). 3066 and 3000 are also not stable (a few crashes a day), so I'm basically back to 2933.
> 
> From what I can see when the system crashes there's no more blue screen. Instead, I get artifacts on the screen and that's it: I need to rest the PC to boot up again. Any ideas how to stabilize memory with this BIOS version?


I seem to be in the same "problem" group. I have Hynix-M memory modules theoretically 3000. Until 3803 I had to keep it at 2933 but it would boot up to 3066, now it can boot up to 3333 but is not stable at all. I was all happy when the bios came out that finally I can run it stable at rated settings but no luck - even at 3000 it is not stable, no manipulation of voltages, timings or oHms gets me stability over 2933. So it is back to drawing bars for me.
With memory at 2933 I can again use C-states, downclock and downvolt CPU with power plans and ZEN without any stability issues. I'm beginning to think that it is just my memory kit that won't work faster but for now I have no Intel system to cross test.
Oh yes, the system BSODs with completely broken display, blue with something looking like desynchronized lines of text, completely unreadable.


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v said:


> I seem to be in the same "problem" group. I have Hynix-M memory modules theoretically 3000. Until 3803 I had to keep it at 2933 but it would boot up to 3066, now it can boot up to 3333 but is not stable at all. I was all happy when the bios came out that finally I can run it stable at rated settings but no luck - even at 3000 it is not stable, no manipulation of voltages, timings or oHms gets me stability over 2933. So it is back to drawing bars for me.
> With memory at 2933 I can again use C-states, downclock and downvolt CPU with power plans and ZEN without any stability issues. I'm beginning to think that it is just my memory kit that won't work faster but for now I have no Intel system to cross test.
> Oh yes, the system BSODs with completely broken display, blue with something looking like desynchronized lines of text, completely unreadable.


Same here regarding the garbled screen on RAM instability. Looks like a broken Atari game 

So you're not alone. Seems common.


----------



## figarro

SaccoSVD said:


> Same here regarding the garbled screen on RAM instability. Looks like a broken Atari game
> 
> So you're not alone. Seems common.


I'm hoping all this is because of the new AGESA 1.0.0.0a, which seems to make RAM bootable and somewhat stable at higher frequencies. Probably a new BIOS from ASUS will "improve system stability", as before. One can only hope. Soon it will be a year since the platform launched, so it's plenty of time to fix things...


----------



## SaccoSVD

I started in March, a very early adopter. Have seen only improvements from back then. 

Yes the garbled screen is recent. First we had Black screens, then frozen screens and normal BSODs. Now garbled screens...no biggie.


----------



## crakej

Rusakova said:


> The freezing isn't related to Tctl, since Tctl of 70 is ~ 50 Deg C Tdie.
> I think (but may be wrong) that max Tctl is 115 (95 Deg C Tdie) on the Ryzen X models.
> So the freezing is most likely related to either RAM or low vcore on the CPU.
> 
> Why do you need 1.2v SOC ?


You're right - system will shutdown at Tdie 96c Tctl 116 so temps are great.


----------



## crakej

Avira said:


> Is there any Safe Overclocking settings?
> Please share them for my built below.


The 'safest' OC is to set TPU in the bios and let it do it - you'll get around 3.8/3.9 OC done by the system, rarely increases ram though.

Load defaults>Save>Select TPU II in the bios - bios will reboot>enter bios to check OC


----------



## crakej

mk16 said:


> for me after getting 3803 on my x370 strix i noticed that the default apu(blck) clock was 109 and was causing problems booting. once i turned that to the stock clock of 100 i booted up no problem and could go about getting my 4ghz clock working again.


Not fair.....we can't do that on the Prime Pro!


----------



## Wolfeshaman

crakej said:


> You're right - system will shutdown at Tdie 96c Tctl 116 so temps are great.


So if it isn't temps how would I ever know that I've got a stable OC?

I know my PSU is old as balls but doesn't appear to be having any issues. I also know that the RAM isn't the best of compatibility with the motherboard. 

Also would someone be willing to explain the whole FID and DID bits of this bios? What I'm used to seeing is the multiplier version of OCing.


----------



## crakej

Wolfeshaman said:


> So if it isn't temps how would I ever know that I've got a stable OC?
> 
> I know my PSU is old as balls but doesn't appear to be having any issues. I also know that the RAM is the best of compatibility with the motherboard.
> 
> Also would someone be willing to explain the whole FID and DID bits of this bios? What I'm used to seeing is the multiplier version of OCing.


The box below FID/DID allows you to enter multiplier like x38 if you prefer doing it that way. I don't use FID/DID


----------



## Wolfeshaman

crakej said:


> The box below FID/DID allows you to enter multiplier like x38 if you prefer doing it that way. I don't use FID/DID


I’ll give that a shot. I didn’t realize it was there lol. I did also upgrade my RAM from the LPX corsair to a 3k from there that is running at full speed albeit with having to set as DOCP.


----------



## Keith Myers

*is AMD dumping known flawed chips into the retail channel?*



Wolfeshaman said:


> Alright I need some help with this thing,
> 
> Instead of waiting for an RMA process with AMD for my 1700x I went out and bought a 1800x from Amazon.


May I ask what your Batch date was for your 1800X?

I am extremely pi**ed right now with Amazon. I did the same and ordered a 1800X while I await the RMA of my first Ryzen system 1700X through AMD for the SIGSEGV flaw. In November I built a new system with the Prime Pro and the 1800X. I got a 1738 chip. I received my new 1800X on Friday and to my dismay, the chip was a UA 1721PGT chip. No point in even breaking the security seals on the box to open it up. Just put it back into the original packaging and started the return process through a Amazon CSR. I explained the problem and was guaranteed the replacement chip would be one with at least a week 25 build date. The instructions were placed in the return ticket. I received the replacement today. Same chip, UA 1721PGT. Called Amazon again and asked for a supervisor. Was told the Fullfillment Center has no way to pull a chip of a specific manufacture date and there was no way to guarantee that I would not receive another chip with the flaw.

So I asked for a refund and a RMA again. What I don't understand is why known defective chips are still in the retail channel when AMD made the manufacturing flaw known back in August 2017.

Wouldn't all chips manufactured before week 25 have been pulled from distribution? Is AMD dumping known flawed parts into the retail channel to get rid of inventory on unsuspecting and ignorant consumers with the launch of Ryzen+ chips coming in April?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Most people don't even know about it and even more don't care. Can't expect them to throw few hundred 1000 CPUs away.


----------



## Rusakova

MishelLngelo said:


> Most people don't even know about it and even more don't care. Can't expect them to throw few hundred 1000 CPUs away.


Because most people don't run concurrent compilation jobs on Linux, using GCC. 
I have one of the early chips, but have never seen the segmentation fault on Linux.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Keith Myers said:


> May I ask what your Batch date was for your 1800X?
> 
> I am extremely pi**ed right now with Amazon. I did the same and ordered a 1800X while I await the RMA of my first Ryzen system 1700X through AMD for the SIGSEGV flaw. In November I built a new system with the Prime Pro and the 1800X. I got a 1738 chip. I received my new 1800X on Friday and to my dismay, the chip was a UA 1721PGT chip. No point in even breaking the security seals on the box to open it up. Just put it back into the original packaging and started the return process through a Amazon CSR. I explained the problem and was guaranteed the replacement chip would be one with at least a week 25 build date. The instructions were placed in the return ticket. I received the replacement today. Same chip, UA 1721PGT. Called Amazon again and asked for a supervisor. Was told the Fullfillment Center has no way to pull a chip of a specific manufacture date and there was no way to guarantee that I would not receive another chip with the flaw.
> 
> So I asked for a refund and a RMA again. What I don't understand is why known defective chips are still in the retail channel when AMD made the manufacturing flaw known back in August 2017.
> 
> Wouldn't all chips manufactured before week 25 have been pulled from distribution? Is AMD dumping known flawed parts into the retail channel to get rid of inventory on unsuspecting and ignorant consumers with the launch of Ryzen+ chips coming in April?


The 1800X I received is also 1721PGT. The 1700X that I had was from 1707.
I have actually worked for Amazon and can say a couple things. 
1. The Customer support people (The ones you chat with online for stuff with the website) are in a completely different building from the people who pull the stock. 
2. Returns is actually it's own department in each facility
3. the people who pick the items have to keep a specific "rate", This means they have to pick a certain number of items per hour.

I worked at two facilities. One was in NE and it was a facility that you did a bit of everything (Stow, Pick, Pack, Ship etc etc) while trying to maintain the rate they wanted. The second was in Chattanooga TN (CHA1 from here out) when they first opened the facility. In CHA1 you were in a specific department and actually had to maintain a higher rate than the smaller facility in the north. They do have some people who are dealing with customer stuff in the warehouse facilities but it really it is not very many. The people who do the picking never even see the return slips or would not have time to sift through for a specific date on a CPU. 
Do you have the transcript of the conversation with the CS rep?

Now all that being said if I am remembering correctly as the weeks went on it actually became less of an issue with getting the SIGSEGV issue. I have noticed that there are issues I was having with the 1700x (while in Windows) that are no longer occurring. I'll be running the test script once I have some time this week to verify but I may have been lucky with the current CPU. 

An example of one of the issues that is no longer happening related to gaming under windows. 

While playing CS:GO on the 1700x FPS would typically be between 240-300 depending on the map and what mode I was playing. They were overall steady within that range, however I would get massive FPS drops of over 100 and also the game actually freezing up. It would freeze to the point where my teammates thought I lagged out for a minute at times. It was impacting gameplay in a very big way. Just changing the CPU to the new one was enough to stop that from happening. Maybe mine is a rare case where it was bad enough to affect something in Windows, but there is a very noticeable improvement compared to the old CPU.

EDIT:

Someone already said part of it a couple posts above this one. AMD isn't going to be recalling 1000's of CPU's because of something that at the moment only seems to affect Linux users whole are doing compiling. I would think that what I stated earlier as well would be a factor. There is plenty of evidence that supports that not all the shipped CPU's are actually affected by the Segfault as well. Not to mention think about what something like that would do to their stocks and sales.


----------



## MishelLngelo

You are right there, I tested my very early 1600x and it was good, didn't test this 1700x yet but even on Linux it wouldn't be problem as I don't do anything on it that would show problem. 
Intel on other hand is in deep doo with Meltdown.


----------



## Keith Myers

Wolfeshaman said:


> The 1800X I received is also 1721PGT. The 1700X that I had was from 1707.
> I have actually worked for Amazon and can say a couple things.
> 1. The Customer support people (The ones you chat with online for stuff with the website) are in a completely different building from the people who pull the stock.
> 2. Returns is actually it's own department in each facility
> 3. the people who pick the items have to keep a specific "rate", This means they have to pick a certain number of items per hour.
> 
> I worked at two facilities. One was in NE and it was a facility that you did a bit of everything (Stow, Pick, Pack, Ship etc etc) while trying to maintain the rate they wanted. The second was in Chattanooga TN (CHA1 from here out) when they first opened the facility. In CHA1 you were in a specific department and actually had to maintain a higher rate than the smaller facility in the north. They do have some people who are dealing with customer stuff in the warehouse facilities but it really it is not very many. The people who do the picking never even see the return slips or would not have time to sift through for a specific date on a CPU.
> Do you have the transcript of the conversation with the CS rep?
> 
> Now all that being said if I am remembering correctly as the weeks went on it actually became less of an issue with getting the SIGSEGV issue. I have noticed that there are issues I was having with the 1700x (while in Windows) that are no longer occurring. I'll be running the test script once I have some time this week to verify but I may have been lucky with the current CPU.
> 
> An example of one of the issues that is no longer happening related to gaming under windows.
> 
> While playing CS:GO on the 1700x FPS would typically be between 240-300 depending on the map and what mode I was playing. They were overall steady within that range, however I would get massive FPS drops of over 100 and also the game actually freezing up. It would freeze to the point where my teammates thought I lagged out for a minute at times. It was impacting gameplay in a very big way. Just changing the CPU to the new one was enough to stop that from happening. Maybe mine is a rare case where it was bad enough to affect something in Windows, but there is a very noticeable improvement compared to the old CPU.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Someone already said part of it a couple posts above this one. AMD isn't going to be recalling 1000's of CPU's because of something that at the moment only seems to affect Linux users whole are doing compiling. I would think that what I stated earlier as well would be a factor. There is plenty of evidence that supports that not all the shipped CPU's are actually affected by the Segfault as well. Not to mention think about what something like that would do to their stocks and sales.


Thanks for the detailed reply. I am affected by the SIGSEGV flaw. I don't game. I run at 100% load 24/7 for distributed computing. I have a 1705 1700X. The Kill-Ryzen-Win script finds the error in a couple of minutes every time. I also use the BASH for Windows Linux distribution all the time in Windows 10.

I also run Ubuntu 16.04 on my week 1738 Ryzen 1800X distributed computing machines. I do a fair amount of program compiling on that machine. I ran the test script on that machine and it comes up clean all the time. Not having an issue on the machine and it is loaded even more heavily than the Win10 Ryzen.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just added Corsair Vengance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R (instead of Kingston Savage 3000MHz) to go with my new 1700x and updated BIOS to 3803. Running TPU II (3820MHz) and DOCP 3200. I was able to lower Kingston to Cl12 @2933MHz but this Corsair doesn't want to run at CL lower than 16.
Now when everything is running very stable I can try some manual OC. Benchmarks show corresponding increase as consequence of those changes and Aida64 Engineer picked up most.


----------



## Xpander69

MishelLngelo said:


> Just added Corsair Vengance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R (instead of Kingston Savage 3000MHz) to go with my new 1700x and updated BIOS to 3803. Running TPU II (3820MHz) and DOCP 3200. I was able to lower Kingston to Cl12 @2933MHz but this Corsair doesn't want to run at CL lower than 16.
> Now when everything is running very stable I can try some manual OC. Benchmarks show corresponding increase as consequence of those changes and Aida64 Engineer picked up most.


I have the same Corsair memory but 4 sticks. and can run it 2933 and CL14 currently. voltage 1.37V, Geardown disabled, 2T,60ohms, timings 14-14-14-14-32, Soc voltage 1.05


----------



## MishelLngelo

2T ? SPD, DOCP and programs say 1T.


----------



## Xpander69

MishelLngelo said:


> 2T ? SPD, DOCP and programs say 1T.


Whoops sorry it seems i don't have exactly same memory, mine is CMU16GX4M2C3200C16. Yeah the White Led one.


----------



## Targonis

Avira said:


> After flashing latest Bios 3803,
> I went and turned on *DOCP*, ram *@3000mhz*
> But it won't Boot up.. Now i'm workin on Auto. *2133mhz.*


If you are using Hynix based RAM, you may find that bumping the RAM voltage to 1.41 or 1.43 may help on the stability front, but make sure you use DOCP Standard. There are other settings that mess with other settings as well. My Hynix M-die RAM took until AGESA 1.0.0.0a before I could get it to the rated 3200 speed, but that is also set to 1T instead of 2T, with the memory running at 1.41 volts. Still not quite stable, so I am bumping it to 1.43 when I get a chance.

If you didn't know, the Crosshair VI Hero is where the magic happens on new AGESA versions, and then, what is learned comes out to the other boards. Paying attention over in the ROG Crosshair VI Hero thread may help you learn a few things about what is going on with the overall platform.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Code:


Manufacturing Description Module Manufacturer: Corsair 
Module Part Number: CMR16GX4M2C3000C15 
Module Series: Vengeance RGB 
DRAM Manufacturer: Hynix 
DRAM Components: H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC 
DRAM Die Revision / Lithography Resolution: A / 21 nm 
Module Manufacturing Date: Undefined 
Module Manufacturing Location: Taiwan 
Module Serial Number: 00000000h 
Module PCB Revision: 00h 
Physical & Logical Attributes Fundamental Memory Class: DDR4 SDRAM 
Module Speed Grade: DDR4-2133P downbin 
Base Module Type: UDIMM (133.35 mm) 
Module Capacity: 8192 MB 
Reference Raw Card: A0 (8 layers) 
Initial Raw Card Designer: SK hynix 
Module Nominal Height: 31 < H <= 32 mm 
Module Thickness Maximum, Front: 1 < T <= 2 mm 
Module Thickness Maximum, Back: 1 < T <= 2 mm 
Number of DIMM Ranks: 1 
Address Mapping from Edge Connector to DRAM: Standard 
DRAM Device Package: Standard Monolithic 
DRAM Device Package Type: 78-ball FBGA 
DRAM Device Die Count: Single die 
Signal Loading: Not specified 
Number of Column Addresses: 10 bits 
Number of Row Addresses: 16 bits 
Number of Bank Addresses: 2 bits (4 banks) 
Bank Group Addressing: 2 bits (4 groups) 
DRAM Device Width: 8 bits 
Programmed DRAM Density: 8 Gb 
Calculated DRAM Density: 8 Gb 
Number of DRAM components: 8 
DRAM Page Size: 1 KB 
Primary Memory Bus Width: 64 bits 
Memory Bus Width Extension: 0 bits 
DRAM Post Package Repair: Not supported 
Soft Post Package Repair: Not supported 
DRAM Timing Parameters Fine Timebase: 0.001 ns 
Medium Timebase: 0.125 ns 
CAS Latencies Supported: 9T, 10T, 11T, 12T, 
13T, 14T, 15T, 16T 
Nominal DRAM Clock Frequency: 1066.10 MHz 
Minimum DRAM Clock Frequency: 666.67 MHz 
DRAM VDD 1.20 V operable/endurant: Yes/Yes 
Thermal Parameters Module Thermal Sensor: Incorporated 
SPD Protocol SPD Revision: 1.0 
SPD Bytes Total: 512 
SPD Bytes Used: 384 
SPD Checksum (Bytes 00h-7Dh): F85Eh (OK) 
SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): 58B6h (OK) 
Part number details JEDEC DIMM Label: 8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133P-UA0-10 
Frequency CAS RCD RP RAS RC RRDS RRDL CCDL FAW 
1067 MHz 16 15 15 36 50 4 6 6 23 
1067 MHz 15 15 15 36 50 4 6 6 23 
933 MHz 14 13 14 31 44 4 5 5 20 
933 MHz 13 13 14 31 44 4 5 5 20 
800 MHz 12 11 12 27 38 3 5 5 17 
800 MHz 11 11 12 27 38 3 5 5 17 
667 MHz 10 9 10 22 31 3 4 4 14 
667 MHz 9 9 10 22 31 3 4 4 14 
Intel Extreme Memory Profiles Profiles Revision: 2.0 
Profile 1 (Certified) Enables: Yes 
Profile 2 (Extreme) Enables: No 
Profile 1 Channel Config: 2 DIMM/channel 
XMP Parameter Profile 1 Profile 2 
Speed Grade: DDR4-2998 N/A 
DRAM Clock Frequency: 1499 MHz N/A 
Module VDD Voltage Level: 1.35 V N/A 
Minimum DRAM Cycle Time (tCK): 0.667 ns N/A 
CAS Latencies Supported: 20T,19T,18T,17T,
16T,15T,14T,13T,
12T,11T,10T,9T N/A

Well this is interesting. According to my Bios the DOCP settings should be having it sitting at 3000Mhz but it appears to only be going to 2933Mhz. 
Verified this with CPU-Z which can be seen in the link below. 

https://valid.x86.fr/w58ntg

I'm going to have to play around with this a bit. I'll be testing this kit to see if manually setting the settings it is supposed to run at in bios works for running 3000. 

On a note about the CPU, since I cannot remember what I need installed in the first place I may have to reinstall Ubuntu to do the Ryzen test script.


----------



## MishelLngelo

That's a know issue. BCLK is not adjustable and is never reported as whole 100 MHz but anywhere from 99.7 to 99.8 or 9. All frequencies (including RAM and CPU) are calculated fro it.


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> That's a know issue. BCLK is not adjustable and is never reported as whole 100 MHz but anywhere from 99.7 to 99.8 or 9. All frequencies (including RAM and CPU) are calculated fro it.



Our BIOS has an hidden setting that can be unlocked by modding: SB Frequency Spread Spectrum.
Its default value is enabled.
Disabling it makes the bus frequency much more steady, at 99.97 Mhz instead of fluctuating around 99.8.
Rounding the value to one decimal digit makes the bus frequency displayed at 100 Mhz, and the same goes for every other frequencies that mach their set values.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lost my eyes looking for it, did they omit it in 3803 ?


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> Lost my eyes looking for it, did they omit it in 3803 ?



I know my english is pretty approximate but my previous message look easy to understand:

The "SB Frequency Spread Sprectrum" is an HIDDEN setting in the official bios.
It's value can only be changed by modding the bios, with AMIBCP.

My version of the modded 3803 has this setting disabled but it's still hidden so it can not be enabled back.

The Reous's version makes this setting visible in the bios setup, allowing to change its value anytime, but I'm sure there's no point to let this setting enabled.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Tnx. I'm not about to use modded BIOS just for that.


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> Tnx. I'm not about to use modded BIOS just for that.


You can also load a .cmo file saved from a modded bios to get this setting disabled.


----------



## MishelLngelo

How to find right one ?


----------



## Stareclipse

Lermite said:


> You can also load a .cmo file saved from a modded bios to get this setting disabled.


Is it possible to add or modify 'SB Frequency Spread Spectrum' in a non-modded .cmo file ? 
Just to copy the line from a modded cmo to a non-modded ?


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> How to find right one ?



Here is one I've just made: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/BIOS_3803_mod.CMO




Stareclipse said:


> Is it possible to add or modify 'SB Frequency Spread Spectrum' in a non-modded .cmo file ?
> Just to copy the line from a modded cmo to a non-modded ?



It must be possible with an hex editor but it's pretty dangerous as a single mistake can brick the board.


----------



## SaccoSVD

http://www.overclock.net/forum/26706425-post18490.html

agesa 1.1.0.1 on a MSI board.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lermite said:


> Here is one I've just made: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/BIOS_3803_mod.CMO
> 
> Tnx, shall try.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Stable at 4.075Ghz

10 runs of Very high. Several minutes at Max (61GB RAM used) no problem at all. This was previously unattainable for me. (at all)

At very high the max peak temp was 73 C and at Max it was 76 C...pretty nice and in line with Ryzen specs.

Vcore 1.433 LLC4....note the vdroop falls below the 1.425v mark.


----------



## mat9v

Found another app that completely borks system stability under heavy load. If anyone is using Primo Cache software, it always causes BSODs when testing memory under windows. I have lost so much time with pointless testing just to find that it is a piece of garbage software that is the reason. Finally I thought - why do I always get BSODs while Memtest never shows any errors? So I started disabling programs on boot....
Now it seems that my Hynix-M memory is quite happy to be running at 3133. If only I tried to test memory at stock I would have found this POS software problem much sooner.


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> Found another app that completely borks system stability under heavy load. If anyone is using Primo Cache software, it always causes BSODs when testing memory under windows. I have lost so much time with pointless testing just to find that it is a piece of garbage software that is the reason. Finally I thought - why do I always get BSODs while Memtest never shows any errors? So I started disabling programs on boot....
> Now it seems that my Hynix-M memory is quite happy to be running at 3133. If only I tried to test memory at stock I would have found this POS software problem much sooner.


I have a spare W10 installation on separate SSD which is "virgin" without any unnecessary SW to test OC, that way I can be reasonably sure that some stupid SW is not interfering.


----------



## stallion

So i just starting to explore this mobo and just installed latest bios tried running docp but failed  im prob doing something wrong

ryzen 1700x
16bg tridentz rgb f4-3200c14d-16gtzr (x2 8gb sticks)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Try shutting power all the way and than try booing. Used to help train memory.


----------



## Stareclipse

MishelLngelo said:


> Try shutting power all the way and than try booing. Used to help train memory.


Indeed, and disable also fast boot .


----------



## Bo55

Just installed the 3803 official bios up from 1201 which was the best release imo out of all so far and noticed im unable to post using the 3466 strap where as on 1201 and older releases i could boot into windows and use it, heck even run a few benchmarks and games. Another thing ive noticed is that i cannot use ProcODT value of 60ohms anymore as it results in post loop so im forced to use 53.3ohms (which is the only one that works) which i have currently being used at 3266 without issue (Iam using Trident Z 2x 8gb single rank B-die memory rated at 3733mhz). The highest strap i can boot into windows with at the moment is 3400, however it gives me blue screens everytime. I believe this board is capable of 3466 stable but it will come down to how good the bios is as i saw a post in the forums yesterday of a guy running 3733 strap fine on a gigabyte B350 board using a 1300x which is absolutely ridiculous so there is no reason why my 1700x and my X370 "enthusiast" board cant do the same. 

Id also like to get my base clock running with sb frequency spread spectrum disabled like i had with the 1201 modified cmo file which worked, i tried Lermite's version a few posts up without success, unless i am doing something wrong, just load the .cmo profile? set your OC's and save? My bclk still sits at 99.8mhz where as before it was 99.97mhz.


----------



## Lermite

Bo55 said:


> Id also like to get my base clock running with sb frequency spread spectrum disabled like i had with the 1201 modified cmo file which worked, i tried Lermite's version a few posts up without success, unless i am doing something wrong, just load the .cmo profile? set your OC's and save? My bclk still sits at 99.8mhz where as before it was 99.97mhz.



You absolutely need to install a .cmo made from the same bios version than yours.
The .cmo I've just provided comes from the 3803. It must not be applied on the 1201, because it could brick the board.

My bus clock with this damned "SB Frequency Spread Spectrum" disabled:


----------



## Shiftstealth

SaccoSVD said:


> Stable at 4.075Ghz
> 
> 10 runs of Very high. Several minutes at Max (61GB RAM used) no problem at all. This was previously unattainable for me. (at all)
> 
> At very high the max peak temp was 73 C and at Max it was 76 C...pretty nice and in line with Ryzen specs.
> 
> Vcore 1.433 LLC4....note the vdroop falls below the 1.425v mark.


Sorry if i'm asking the wrong person, but i have to ask. With this board, and Ryzen in general do you trust the SVI2 TFN reading, or CPUZ for voltage? I enabled LLC3, and set my voltage to 1.41, but on load CPUZ reads up to 1.4719(Yikes). However the SVI2 TFN reads a much more tolerable 1.38-1.406 vcore. I'm just checking to make sure i'm in stable ranges.

That being said i don't think i can take it much higher because my 1700 hits 71C while hitting some stress tests at 3.925Ghz with these voltages.



I'd rep you for a response, but, ya know. Stuff.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Definitively SVI2 TFN, CPU-Z can be soooo wrong at most readings and doesn't display voltage from same sensor.


----------



## Shiftstealth

MishelLngelo said:


> Definitively SVI2 TFN, CPU-Z can be soooo wrong at most readings and doesn't display voltage from same sensor.



This is what i thought, like 96% sure of that before i asked. However i wanted to be certain. So thanks.


I'd have repped you instead of this response, but yeah. Stuff.


----------



## MishelLngelo

That CPU-Z last version 1.83 ? Apart from different sensor, my reads voltages fine.


----------



## Shiftstealth

MishelLngelo said:


> That CPU-Z last version 1.83 ? Apart from different sensor, my reads voltages fine.


I just updated from 1.79 to 1.83. Now it is 1.395v at idle, but when LLC kicks in under load it goes up to 1.45v. SVI2 TFN still reads about 1.387v under load. The measurements are from different locations right? The CPUZ is before the VRM's, and the SVI2 TFN is after the VRM's so the SVI2 TFN would be more accurate correct? Also, are the 1700's safe up to 95C, or is it 75C? I had a 1700x before which i blew up from changing the SOC switching frequency, and there was always people going back and forth on it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, you are right on all counts except that CPU temps are high over 75c, according to AMD. I think it should throttle down way before 95c is reached


----------



## SaccoSVD

Shiftstealth said:


> Sorry if i'm asking the wrong person, but i have to ask. With this board, and Ryzen in general do you trust the SVI2 TFN reading, or CPUZ for voltage? I enabled LLC3, and set my voltage to 1.41, but on load CPUZ reads up to 1.4719(Yikes). However the SVI2 TFN reads a much more tolerable 1.38-1.406 vcore. I'm just checking to make sure i'm in stable ranges.
> 
> That being said i don't think i can take it much higher because my 1700 hits 71C while hitting some stress tests at 3.925Ghz with these voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rep you for a response, but, ya know. Stuff.


Definitely SV12 TFN in HWInfo for voltage reading. CPUz has been garbage with Ryzen.

About temps. 75 constant is ok. 80 constant is not if you want your chip to last.

75 burst and 65/70 average is what I'm getting on IBT AVX's "very high" test, which is even better.

Rendering videos with handbrake/blender is around 60/65 C


----------



## Bo55

Lermite said:


> You absolutely need to install a .cmo made from the same bios version than yours.
> The .cmo I've just provided comes from the 3803. It must not be applied on the 1201, because it could brick the board.
> 
> My bus clock with this damned "SB Frequency Spread Spectrum" disabled:


I didnt say i loaded it onto the 1201. I load yours on my official 3803 bios and didnt work for me. Id never try loading that onto a different bios..


----------



## Shiftstealth

SaccoSVD said:


> Definitely SV12 TFN in HWInfo for voltage reading. CPUz has been garbage with Ryzen.
> 
> About temps. 75 constant is ok. 80 constant is not if you want your chip to last.
> 
> 75 burst and 65/70 average is what I'm getting on IBT AVX's "very high" test, which is even better.
> 
> Rendering videos with handbrake/blender is around 60/65 C


Under load i'm at 1.387v, and 58-63c while gaming. So i'd think i'm more than ok. 

Thanks guys

+ Virtual rep


----------



## Lermite

I'm done with all these new bios made from new AMD CPUs.
The 3803 messed up so baldy with my RAM stability (unstable even at 3000 with loose timings) that I flashed back the 1201 and I gonna stick to it forever.
With the 1201, I still have some stability flaws at 3200 but 3066 with very tight timings is almost stable so I'll deal with it.
Now, you'll have to rely on Reous or 1usmus to get modded versions of the new upcoming bios because I won't even lose time to test them.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Anybody using Macrium Reflect or Easus ToDo Backup ? 
Any attempt to OC anything including DOCP and TPU settings results in those programs malfunctioning and not being able to verify images. Bone stock, default settings are not producing any problems. Only change since last full system backups with those two programs is changing RAM from Kingston Hyperx Savage 3000 to Corsair Vengance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R which is working properly but only up to 3133MHz. MemTest86 finishes clean on whole night test. 
BIOS is 3803, processor 1700x.
System is on Samsung 960 evo, 256GB and backups go to 3 separate HDDs which are 100% healthy. No other programs/games are affected.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> I'm done with all these new bios made from new AMD CPUs.
> The 3803 messed up so baldy with my RAM stability (unstable even at 3000 with loose timings) that I flashed back the 1201 and I gonna stick to it forever.
> With the 1201, I still have some stability flaws at 3200 but 3066 with very tight timings is almost stable so I'll deal with it.
> Now, you'll have to rely on Reous or 1usmus to get modded versions of the new upcoming bios because I won't even lose time to test them.


Totally understandable Lermite! I too am having trouble with this bios - am running 3200MTs with no CPU OC and still getting daily crashes - may go back to 1201 myself.

I for one have been very grateful of your help and modded bioses!


----------



## Rusakova

crakej said:


> Totally understandable Lermite! I too am having trouble with this bios - am running 3200MTs with no CPU OC and still getting daily crashes - may go back to 1201 myself.
> 
> I for one have been very grateful of your help and modded bioses!


3803 is the first BIOS where I'm able to run my 2 x 16 GB ram @ 3000 MHz stable. I can boot easily at 3200 MHz but it's 90% stable.
I haven't had a single crash with this BIOS. I didn't have any crashes with 1201 either.
1201 is however the fastest BIOS I have tried so far on this board. Especially RAM write speed is always higher than any other BIOS.


----------



## Rusakova

MishelLngelo said:


> Anybody using Macrium Reflect or Easus ToDo Backup ?
> Any attempt to OC anything including DOCP and TPU settings results in those programs malfunctioning and not being able to verify images. Bone stock, default settings are not producing any problems. Only change since last full system backups with those two programs is changing RAM from Kingston Hyperx Savage 3000 to Corsair Vengance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R which is working properly but only up to 3133MHz. MemTest86 finishes clean on whole night test.
> BIOS is 3803, processor 1700x.
> System is on Samsung 960 evo, 256GB and backups go to 3 separate HDDs which are 100% healthy. No other programs/games are affected.


I don't use any of those programs. I use Acronis - paid version, without any issues. I also have a Samsung EVO 960 as my boot drive.
Maybe it's related to the programs not fully understanding the 960 ?
When doing backups I always boot from an USB.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Rusakova said:


> I don't use any of those programs. I use Acronis - paid version, without any issues. I also have a Samsung EVO 960 as my boot drive.
> Maybe it's related to the programs not fully understanding the 960 ?
> When doing backups I always boot from an USB.


Tnx. for replaying, It's only when there's any OC done, when left at factory defaults they work fine. I'm using MR for some years back and have many backups on few disks so I have to keep on using it.


----------



## mat9v

MishelLngelo said:


> Anybody using Macrium Reflect or Easus ToDo Backup ?
> Any attempt to OC anything including DOCP and TPU settings results in those programs malfunctioning and not being able to verify images. Bone stock, default settings are not producing any problems. Only change since last full system backups with those two programs is changing RAM from Kingston Hyperx Savage 3000 to Corsair Vengance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R which is working properly but only up to 3133MHz. MemTest86 finishes clean on whole night test.
> BIOS is 3803, processor 1700x.
> System is on Samsung 960 evo, 256GB and backups go to 3 separate HDDs which are 100% healthy. No other programs/games are affected.


Well, I just did my routine system backup in Easus just to verify.
[email protected], bios 3803 mod by Lermite, memory slightly overclocked [email protected] (DOCP 3000 customized, TPU2 customized), C-statest enabled, power profile - balanced
Image is done fast (over 500MB/s) on 3xSSD Raid0 on Windows managed Dynamic Partition from system drive NVME disk (Patriot Hellfire M2), verify went without problems (slow as always in Easus because it is single-threaded and even 4.1Ghz can't push verification speed above 150MB/s (as can be seen on 4th picture).
The strange thing is that I also had problems with memory, memtest (boot from flash drive) went without problems for a whole night but once I started MemTestPro in Windows I had errors after about 3-5 minutes, well before reaching even 100% completion. I had to dial back on memory timings (tRFC specifically, down to 420 for my memory) to get stability. Nonetheless AIDA64 scores went up compared to bioses before where I had to stay with 2933 memory speed and slightly better timings.
I think new AGESA changed a lot of things with memory timings getting ready for ZEN+ and it may require a completely new TRY at finding stability, including new ProcODT (had to change from 48 to 53ohm) and other "ohms".
I think it may also be dependent on when the particular CPU was produced, newer CPUs may work better with new bioses.


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> I think it may also be dependent on when the particular CPU was produced, newer CPUs may work better with new bioses.



This could be the explanation to my issues with latest bios.
My 1700 was made on 1707 so it's pretty old.

I didn't try to change ProcODT anyway, because 53,3 always worked fine to me, but perhaps I should have tried.
Anyway, I'm happy with the bios 1201 and I'm tired fighting against my RAM instabilities.


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> Well, I just did my routine system backup in Easus just to verify.
> [email protected], bios 3803 mod by Lermite, memory slightly overclocked [email protected] (DOCP 3000 customized, TPU2 customized), C-statest enabled, power profile - balanced
> Image is done fast (over 500MB/s) on 3xSSD Raid0 on Windows managed Dynamic Partition from system drive NVME disk (Patriot Hellfire M2), verify went without problems (slow as always in Easus because it is single-threaded and even 4.1Ghz can't push verification speed above 150MB/s (as can be seen on 4th picture).
> The strange thing is that I also had problems with memory, memtest (boot from flash drive) went without problems for a whole night but once I started MemTestPro in Windows I had errors after about 3-5 minutes, well before reaching even 100% completion. I had to dial back on memory timings (tRFC specifically, down to 420 for my memory) to get stability. Nonetheless AIDA64 scores went up compared to bioses before where I had to stay with 2933 memory speed and slightly better timings.
> I think new AGESA changed a lot of things with memory timings getting ready for ZEN+ and it may require a completely new TRY at finding stability, including new ProcODT (had to change from 48 to 53ohm) and other "ohms".
> I think it may also be dependent on when the particular CPU was produced, newer CPUs may work better with new bioses.


Tnx. I'm just now testing with one stick only, so far on 2133 MR verified last .mrimg and ow testing at 3200MHz. with 1700x at TPU II (3825MHz). looks like it will pass. 
Next to check is with other stick.


----------



## cheath

My 1700x needs 1.425v(auto) to hit 3900 in order to achive Prime95 FTT test without some cores stop working while giving "fatal error rounding was 0.5 expected less than 0.4" 

Using 3402 BIOS right now. I wonder if i should update to latest BIOS again. Or do i have one of the worst 1700x around


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> This could be the explanation to my issues with latest bios.
> My 1700 was made on 1707 so it's pretty old.
> 
> I didn't try to change ProcODT anyway, because 53,3 always worked fine to me, but perhaps I should have tried.
> Anyway, I'm happy with the bios 1201 and I'm tired fighting against my RAM instabilities.


I've had to lower my ProcODT with 3803 from 60 to 53.3


----------



## crakej

Just trying a new OC - did TPU II then added my ram OC for 3200MTs from a fresh clean loading of defaults.

Got 3.825GHz @ 1.350v (auto OC), not touch anything apart from power section for SoC, C-States off....let's see how long this lasts....

I am thinking that most reboots happen after PC has been sleeping, but need to do more research to really know this.

One more crash and I'm back to 1201!


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> I've had to lower my ProcODT with 3803 from 60 to 53.3



My ProcODT always was 53.3.
As 60 was much less unstable than 48, the newest bios are probably hopeless to me.


----------



## SaccoSVD

cheath said:


> My 1700x needs 1.425v(auto) to hit 3900 in order to achive Prime95 FTT test without some cores stop working while giving "fatal error rounding was 0.5 expected less than 0.4"
> 
> Using 3402 BIOS right now. I wonder if i should update to latest BIOS again. Or do i have one of the worst 1700x around


Can you post all your settings again? (and cooler model)


----------



## cheath

SaccoSVD said:


> Can you post all your settings again? (and cooler model)


These are my bios settings. Using a Noctua Nh-D15 with 2 fans as Cpu cooler. It's been couple of months since i cleaned it but im sure even with 2-3 degree drop on the temp wont help me right now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Tried some more RAM at 3200 using the data provided on the Ryzen Dram Calc v13

Honestly I'm done with RAM. I was stable enough to test things and I saw no improvement in CB15. Only a better latency reported by AIDA. Nothing groundbreaking.

So I get better results with RAM at stock 2933 and stock timings which are much tighter. Overall more stable and equally fast.

Bumping RAM up when I was at 4.025Ghz made no difference. Bumping from 4.025Ghz to 4.075GHz made quite a tangible difference in CB15


----------



## MrPhilo

Hi all

Just re-pasted my CPU and I can't remember if I put the 115i fan header in the white slot or CPU_+ slot (which might be the reason its reporting incorrect vcore) - its in the white slot currently

But now when I stress, my CPU vcore reports 1.306V when stressed and goes back to 1.375V after its done? LLC3, 1.375V.

Before it was around 1.36V. I have just restorting default and doing all my settings again but same result.

I am using 3803 bios. Any help would be great!

Attached gif for what I mean.

https://gyazo.com/17ac1a7bb8997840d1c0ff5a252f7bd8


----------



## Rusakova

mat9v said:


> I think it may also be dependent on when the particular CPU was produced, newer CPUs may work better with new bioses.


If that is the case, then they need to roll out some micro code updates to fix that or I want a new CPU !!!


----------



## IWasDarkling

mat9v, check your PM.


----------



## crakej

Rusakova said:


> If that is the case, then they need to roll out some micro code updates to fix that or I want a new CPU !!!


Certainly not the case for me - cpu does run cooler at slightly less volts, but doesn't OC ram better for me - i reckon my board is the problem.


----------



## IWasDarkling

Is bios' downgrade on this motherboard possible? If yes, how can I do it?


----------



## mat9v

MrPhilo said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just re-pasted my CPU and I can't remember if I put the 115i fan header in the white slot or CPU_+ slot (which might be the reason its reporting incorrect vcore) - its in the white slot currently
> 
> But now when I stress, my CPU vcore reports 1.306V when stressed and goes back to 1.375V after its done? LLC3, 1.375V.
> 
> Before it was around 1.36V. I have just restorting default and doing all my settings again but same result.
> 
> I am using 3803 bios. Any help would be great!
> 
> Attached gif for what I mean.
> 
> https://gyazo.com/17ac1a7bb8997840d1c0ff5a252f7bd8


Your gif shows VoltageID that has little to do with real CPU voltage. Look for real voltage from CPU (SVI2 TFN CPU) and base your observations on that.
LLC3 should get you vdroop of about 0.025V from configured voltage on load, depending on CPU frequency and base voltage (the higher they are, the vdroop of LLC3 will be bigger).
@IWasDarkling - yes, bios downgrade is possible using specialized dos tool AFUDOS - look back for posts from Reuos and Lermite - they sometimes post modded bios files, they are generally safe to flash BUT IT IS UNTESTED IF YOU CAN FLASH BACK FROM LATEST AGESA IN 3803 SO YOU MAY BREAK YOUR BOARD. So yeah, generally safe but I would not guarantee that ant there are known "break points" that are fatal, for example you can't go below bios 803 and below 402 and I think there was a break point somewhere in 12xx bioses. 3803 may also be a break point due to new AGESA code so it is risky. Lermite, I think, flashed back but I think he has a flash hardware programmer.


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> ... Lermite, I think, flashed back but I think he has a flash hardware programmer.



I flashed my bios numerous times, in both ways, mostly modded bios, but I don't have any hardware programmer.
I just like to live dangerously 

More seriously, I use a reliable USB stick (that doesn't corrupt its content) and I'm pretty confident in my the way I mod the bios: I only make visible the hidden options in AMD CBS menu, without moving or changing them.
In fact, I just stick to my tutorial: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


----------



## mat9v

Lermite said:


> I flashed my bios numerous times, in both ways, mostly modded bios, but I don't have any hardware programmer.
> I just like to live dangerously
> 
> More seriously, I use a reliable USB stick (that doesn't corrupt its content) and I'm pretty confident in my the way I mod the bios: I only make visible the hidden options in AMD CBS menu, without moving or changing them.
> In fact, I just stick to my tutorial: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


So how far back you can safely flash the bios version? Can you flash 902 or 1201 bios back from 3803?


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> So how far back you can safely flash the bios version? Can you flash 902 or 1201 bios back from 3803?



My last flash was from 3803 to 1201.

With this procedure, any version of bios can be flashed over any other one: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html#flash

But before applying it, the .cap file must be converted into a .rom one, by following these four first steps: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html#extraction_cbs


----------



## Wabbit16

I just purchased one of these boards second hand to go with my R7 1700 if and when my insurance refunds me for my PC that blew up a few weeks ago.

Will be reading through here when I have time to see what can be done and what knowledge can be shared


----------



## crakej

I note CH6 owners are getting a major bios update today to 6001 same AGESA 1.0.0.0a adding many new settings - I do hope some of this is filtering down to us! I'm so not gong to be first to update anymore though.


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> I note CH6 owners are getting a major bios update today to 6001 same AGESA 1.0.0.0a adding many new settings - I do hope some of this is filtering down to us! I'm so not gong to be first to update anymore though.


"Optimize performance for AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics" is not exactly a quantum leap but did you see what can be unlocked in modded BIOS ?


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> "Optimize performance for AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics" is not exactly a quantum leap but did you see what can be unlocked in modded BIOS ?


Yes, but also reworked voltages block and cad_bus calibration, which I hope some of filters down, though unless they're unlocked for us, will prob remain for CH6 only - but you never know.


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> Yes, but also reworked voltages block and cad_bus calibration, which I hope some of filters down, though unless they're unlocked for us, will prob remain for CH6 only - but you never know.


If you ask me, they should unlock every single setting but keep defaults from before.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> If you ask me, they should unlock every single setting but keep defaults from before.


Or have a bios setting allowing us to enter 'extreme' mode or something like that which unlocks everything.... they know this happens within hours of a release anyway.


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> Or have a bios setting allowing us to enter 'extreme' mode or something like that which unlocks everything.... they know this happens within hours of a release anyway.


That would be a good idea, F7.5 option. "Very Expert Mode".


----------



## F0RCE963

I seriously do not know why I even bother with updating the BIOS. Asus is seriously disappointing me with this motherboard, my RAM OC gets worse and worse with every update...

It was running stable on 3402 even after 1620% on memtest. However, now a simple tweak won't even reach 400%

AFUDOS seems complicated and it looks like I am stuck with 2400MHz on my Bdie for now lol

Can I still flash using EZ after using AFUDOS to downgrade?


----------



## crakej

F0RCE963 said:


> I seriously do not know why I even bother with updating the BIOS. Asus is seriously disappointing me with this motherboard, my RAM OC gets worse and worse with every update...
> 
> It was running stable on 3402 even after 1620% on memtest. However, now a simple tweak won't even reach 400%
> 
> AFUDOS seems complicated and it looks like I am stuck with 2400MHz on my Bdie for now lol
> 
> Can I still flash using EZ after using AFUDOS to downgrade?


It is best not to update if things are running well - I've had similar problems though others have had better success with their ram. |The newest bios releases have the newest AGESA which we were told may have bugs that will take some time to iron out due to the new structure and complete overhaul of the code.

We're still getting regular releases, and I'm sure things will get better.

It does seem odd that you can only run 2400MTs now - might be worth trying loading defaults, resetting, turn off, turn on and re do ram OC, then CPU OC


----------



## Lermite

F0RCE963 said:


> I seriously do not know why I even bother with updating the BIOS. Asus is seriously disappointing me with this motherboard, my RAM OC gets worse and worse with every update...



Same here. That's why I downgraded from 3803 to 1201 and I'll won't upgrade ever again.




F0RCE963 said:


> Can I still flash using EZ after using AFUDOS to downgrade?



Yes, EZ Flash may always be used to flash the same bios version of a higher one, no matter how the actual one has been flash or if it's an official or a modded one.

AFUDOS is only required to:
- flash a modded bios
- downgrade


----------



## F0RCE963

crakej said:


> It is best not to update if things are running well - I've had similar problems though others have had better success with their ram. |The newest bios releases have the newest AGESA which we were told may have bugs that will take some time to iron out due to the new structure and complete overhaul of the code.


To be totally honest, this is not the first time it has happened, before upgrading to 3402 my RAM was working fine with even tighter timings but I saddle down on that because I lost interest and having to wait 4+ hours to just check on an overclock



crakej said:


> We're still getting regular releases, and I'm sure things will get better.


I hope so!



crakej said:


> It does seem odd that you can only run 2400MTs now - might be worth trying loading defaults, resetting, turn off, turn on and re do ram OC, then CPU OC


My kit runs at 2400MHz out of the box instead of 2133MHz, I am actually running it at 3200 even without it being stable just to remind myself to check the website everyday ?


----------



## F0RCE963

Lermite said:


> Yes, EZ Flash may always be used to flash the same bios version of a higher one, no matter how the actual one has been flash or if it's an official or a modded one.
> 
> AFUDOS is only required to:
> - flash a modded bios
> - downgrade


Hmm, thanks for the confirmation! I may end up playing with this tool if we do not get a new update soon


----------



## F0RCE963

Lermite said:


> Yes, EZ Flash may always be used to flash the same bios version of a higher one, no matter how the actual one has been flash or if it's an official or a modded one.
> 
> AFUDOS is only required to:
> - flash a modded bios
> - downgrade


I've just read a few earlier replies about this tool. However, I am still not sure on how to revert to an earlier unmodified BIOS...

Steps I took:

1- Download 1201.cap and afudos

2- Use HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool and check "Create a DOS startup disk"

3- Move 1201.cap and afudos over

4- boot using the USB

and I am stuck here, do I run "afudos 1201.cap /x /p /b /n /k" or just "afudos 1201.cap"

Do I need to change cap to rom if I want to use the official BIOS?


----------



## crakej

F0RCE963 said:


> I've just read a few earlier replies about this tool. However, I am still not sure on how to revert to an earlier unmodified BIOS...
> 
> Steps I took:
> 
> 1- Download 1201.cap and afudos
> 
> 2- Use HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool and check "Create a DOS startup disk"
> 
> 3- Move 1201.cap and afudos over
> 
> 4- boot using the USB
> 
> and I am stuck here, do I run "afudos 1201.cap /x /p /b /n /k" or just "afudos 1201.cap"
> 
> Do I need to change cap to rom if I want to use the official BIOS?


You need to convert the .cap to .rom using BRenamer (from ASUS site) or just use one of the modded bioses that is a .rom already.

Then use >afudos 1201.rom /GAN


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> You need to convert the .cap to .rom using BRenamer (from ASUS site) or just use one of the modded bioses that is a .rom already.
> 
> Then use >afudos 1201.rom /GAN



As far as I've tested it (not far at all), BRenamer only change the name of the .cap, without changing it to a .rom.

Converting a .cap to a .rom can be done with UEFITools by following these four first steps: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html#extraction_cbs

But I still can do it if for anybody who is not confident enough to do it himself.


----------



## F0RCE963

crakej said:


> You need to convert the .cap to .rom using BRenamer (from ASUS site) or just use one of the modded bioses that is a .rom already.
> 
> Then use >afudos 1201.rom /GAN


BRenamer simply renamed it to X370PRO.CAP


----------



## F0RCE963

Lermite said:


> As far as I've tested it (not far at all), BRenamer only change the name of the .cap, without changing it to a .rom.
> 
> Converting a .cap to a .rom can be done with UEFITools by following these four first steps: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html#extraction_cbs
> 
> But I still can do it if for anybody who is not confident enough to do it himself.


Do you mind helping me with a 1201.rom to downgrade from 3803?


----------



## Lermite

Here are the .rom version of every official bios of the Prime X370 Pro:

https://puissanceled.com/vrac/PRIME-X370-PRO_BIOS/

Feel free to pick the one you need.


----------



## F0RCE963

Lermite said:


> Here are the .rom version of every official bios of the Prime X370 Pro:
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/PRIME-X370-PRO_BIOS/
> 
> Feel free to pick the one you need.


Thank you very much!


----------



## crakej

F0RCE963 said:


> BRenamer simply renamed it to X370PRO.CAP


I must apologize! - BRenamer is for recovering bricked board`.

Thanks for correcting me @Lermite - I was rushing out and didn't think!


----------



## majorek0

Lermite said:


> Here are the .rom version of every official bios of the Prime X370 Pro:
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/PRIME-X370-PRO_BIOS/
> 
> Feel free to pick the one you need.


Thanks! I just downgrade bios to 3402. My system is stable now !


----------



## leandrolnh

F0RCE963 said:


> I've just read a few earlier replies about this tool. However, I am still not sure on how to revert to an earlier unmodified BIOS...
> 
> Steps I took:
> 
> 1- Download 1201.cap and afudos
> 
> 2- Use HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool and check "Create a DOS startup disk"
> 
> 3- Move 1201.cap and afudos over
> 
> 4- boot using the USB
> 
> and I am stuck here, do I run "afudos 1201.cap /x /p /b /n /k" or just "afudos 1201.cap"
> 
> Do I need to change cap to rom if I want to use the official BIOS?


Run "afudos 1201.cap /x /p /b /n /k", no need to convert to ROM, this way worked for me.


----------



## crakej

As I haven't crashed for a couple of days, I decided to put CPU back up to 4.1GHz OC - put settings in and all worked fine.....except for my temps which are way higher than they were before.

Is it possible I've not applied thermal paste properly when I put my new cpu in a couple of weeks ago? Would it be now that it starts going off a bit more? Might go back to liquid metal if it is a problem.

Something I noticed while checking my OC settings that I don't think I've seen mentioned (sorry if I missed it) before. In the AMD CBS>NBIO>*SoC OVERCLOCK VID*

It says this is not voltage, but VID - I gues as in VID/DID? Value goes up to 99 - forgot to see if it's hex which I'm sure it is, in which case it would go up to xFF. It' also says it's 'for OC of SoC' What is it? the NB multiplier?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I had overall drop of 10c when using proper paste (Nt-H1) against cheap, plain vanilla TIM. Amount and the way of applying depends on type of cooler used and it's surface. Highly polished surface needs and should apply less TIM than rough surface, high pressure mounts can use thicker TIM while mounts using default cooler mounts are better off with thinner paste. 
This CM Nepton 140XL of mine uses stock cooler mounts but with screws instead of spring clips and extorts higher pressure. While waiting for AM4 kit for it, I used a cooler from FX 8350 (old model) and thick paste like this Nt-H1 didn't spread as good as with Nepton later on. Btw. that FX cooler let my 1600x run at decent temps even when set to TPU II, I mean less than 75c.


----------



## SaccoSVD

crakej said:


> As I haven't crashed for a couple of days, I decided to put CPU back up to 4.1GHz OC - put settings in and all worked fine.....except for my temps which are way higher than they were before.
> 
> Is it possible I've not applied thermal paste properly when I put my new cpu in a couple of weeks ago? Would it be now that it starts going off a bit more? Might go back to liquid metal if it is a problem.
> 
> Something I noticed while checking my OC settings that I don't think I've seen mentioned (sorry if I missed it) before. In the AMD CBS>NBIO>*SoC OVERCLOCK VID*
> 
> It says this is not voltage, but VID - I gues as in VID/DID? Value goes up to 99 - forgot to see if it's hex which I'm sure it is, in which case it would go up to xFF. It' also says it's 'for OC of SoC' What is it? the NB multiplier?


Here for a 4.075Ghz OC my temps are ok. But a small bump up to 4.1 required so much vcore the temps were just not safe.

I'm using Noctua high quality TIM.


----------



## crakej

Another crash - so I'm downgrading shortly.

Does anyone know what *AMD CBS>NBIO>SoC OVERCLOCK VID* is?

Edit: back on 3404L1 - took a while to get my OC back - def think my paste need redoing....all working as expected, just higher temps - and the setting above is not in 3404L, only 3803


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> Another crash - so I'm downgrading shortly.
> 
> Does anyone know what *AMD CBS>NBIO>SoC OVERCLOCK VID* is?
> 
> Edit: back on 3404L1 - took a while to get my OC back - def think my paste need redoing....all working as expected, just higher temps - and the setting above is not in 3404L, only 3803


I had some crashes too yesterday after formating windows 10, after setting ryzen power plan to 5% everything is ok. I think it is a c state problem, had you crashes only with ryzen plan or with other plans too?


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> I had some crashes too yesterday after formating windows 10, after setting ryzen power plan to 5% everything is ok. I think it is a c state problem, had you crashes only with ryzen plan or with other plans too?


I'm having problems with Ryzen P Plan sticking - windows seems to keep setting mine back to performance instead of Ryzen balanced......but no crashes so far!


----------



## crakej

Re-applied liquid metal (god I forgot how long that takes!) and got great temps now idling at about 26c. Running 3404L1 which doesn't like my tighter ram settings sadly so lost a little performance but hopefully back to not crashing now!


----------



## ZeNch

Temp comparison? With what TIM?

I read to other users approximate 10c less. Really?


----------



## crakej

I got about 8c improvement over paste - maybe a bit more - was using MX-2 before


----------



## ZeNch

Good, thanks!

I think in it but I use CLC (AIO) and it's risk (life with good work).

If I use it probably go to my old Lucifer V2 (air cooling) or to other air cooling.

Equally my first step is change my segfaulted CPU haha.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm tempted with some thermal grizzly myself. My AIO has a copper cold plate.

Did your max temp get 8c lower for real?

Did you apply on both sides or just the CPU?


----------



## iNeri

Its not aluminium the ihs of ryzen? 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> I'm tempted with some thermal grizzly myself. My AIO has a copper cold plate.
> 
> Did your max temp get 8c lower for real?
> 
> Did you apply on both sides or just the CPU?


Yes, really 8c! My plate is copper too which is lighly brushed so they recommend applying it there as well, the plate is a bit easier to coat than the CPU. You have to be patient though, it just takes time to do.

one tip I have is once you have started coating the cpu, add (a little!) more metal. When you tip the cpu up you can use gravity to help draw it out to the edges. At the end you can just use the syringe to remove any excess. Beware not to get any of this anywhere else than the top of your cpu - remember it's conductive!


----------



## SaccoSVD

It seems to me your previous TIM was really bad. Or your cold plate wasn't properly seated. (any comments about that?)

I saw a TIM chart and the difference is only about 3 degree between liquid metal and mine (Noctua)

What's your ambient temp now, are you in winter or summer?


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> It seems to me your previous TIM was really bad. Or your cold plate wasn't properly seated. (any comments about that?)
> 
> I saw a TIM chart and the difference is only about 3 degree between liquid metal and mine (Noctua)
> 
> What's your ambient temp now, are you in winter or summer?


Ambient is around 16/18c winter
I've found the difference seems to change as things heat up, so under load the difference isn't as much. I actually lost about 10c this time but that's because I hadn't applied my paste well enough and it wasn't working properly.


----------



## SaccoSVD

That explains things  so I think I'll stay away from liquid metal.


----------



## crakej

Works for me, but I think properly applied paste is perfectly good - you just have to apply it well. Less is more!


----------



## MrPhilo

I got my replacement due to Segfault issue on my Ryzen, it was 1707SUS, so 7th week of 2017.

Before on that CPU I can get 3.9Ghz at 1.375V LLC3 (or 1.425Ghz LLC3 for 3.95Ghz) and a 3200Mhz CL14 (Abit tighter timing) running at 1.385V, any ram speed above that would give me memtest error.

My new replacement is 1738SUS, I can get 1.25V LLC3 for 4Ghz! and 3266Mhz RAM with super tight timing from here (http://www.overclock.net/forum/26471374-post6167.html)

1.35V for 4.05Ghz LLC3, so 1.325V when all cores are at 100%! Legit glad I went and got a replacement! (Also they advanced shipped my replacement, if you ask nicely - need to send old one back).

1.4V for 4.1Ghz LLC3, 1.375V!

Currently I'm testing 3333Mhz with a bit less tight timing, couldnt run this one unforunately (http://www.overclock.net/forum/26471374-post6167.html)

If anyone has an old CPU, legit they have matured the CPU and it runs at much less volts and it seems better IMC?

Also i'm not the only one with 1738SUS on here, I searched a few people are running same/similar voltage with my CPU model 

EDIT:

I am running 3333Mhz with same timing as below quote! 3333Mhz didnt boot even when I went for 'Safe Timing' but I forgot to change TRFC to 267, it was 256, can't believe that made everything boot.

Anyways, I am running nearly identical to Keyan93!

4.05Ghz at 1.35V LLC3 (1.325V Max Load)
3333Mhz Tight Timing at 1.385V
SoC at 1.1V



Keyan93 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I can confirm that I'm bullet proof also at *1.350v LLC3 @4050mhz!* Vsoc 1.0v LLC1
> 
> Ram: 3333mhz @1.36v and 1Usmus EXTREME Timings (not for TRCD, TRAS and TRC)!
> 
> Cinebench score is now *1827pt* (Without perfomance bias!) and I have a little increase in AIDA64 Ram bench!
> 
> Screenshot here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stress test:


----------



## kladve

MrPhilo said:


> I got my replacement due to Segfault issue on my Ryzen, it was 1707SUS, so 7th week of 2017.
> 
> Before on that CPU I can get 3.9Ghz at 1.375V LLC3 (or 1.425Ghz LLC3 for 3.95Ghz) and a 3200Mhz CL14 (Abit tighter timing) running at 1.385V, any ram speed above that would give me memtest error.
> 
> My new replacement is 1738SUS, I can get 1.25V LLC3 for 4Ghz! and 3266Mhz RAM with super tight timing from here (http://www.overclock.net/forum/26471374-post6167.html)
> 
> 1.35V for 4.05Ghz LLC3, so 1.325V when all cores are at 100%! Legit glad I went and got a replacement! (Also they advanced shipped my replacement, if you ask nicely - need to send old one back).
> 
> 1.4V for 4.1Ghz LLC3, 1.375V!
> 
> Currently I'm testing 3333Mhz with a bit less tight timing, couldnt run this one unforunately (http://www.overclock.net/forum/26471374-post6167.html)
> 
> If anyone has an old CPU, legit they have matured the CPU and it runs at much less volts and it seems better IMC?
> 
> Also i'm not the only one with 1738SUS on here, I searched a few people are running same/similar voltage with my CPU model


Hi! Can you give your TXT settings bios?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Anybody here using Kingston 3600MHz. hx436c17pb3k2/16 ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Looks promising. Seems like my jump to Zen3 will be a good one in the future.


----------



## gasolin

One problem i have with my asus prime x370 pro mb is that it start at 75c with fans on 100% (no way to change that) and i don't like that and don't want to use other fanspeed software since it's so easy to adjust fans speed and hit save in the bios, speedfan you have to do sooo much nerdy advanced things to get better control over the fans,cpu cooler, it's fare from making a fan curve hit save and that's it

(I now have a ryzen 7 1700 that i want to run at 4ghz)

Why does it already starts at 75c with cpu fans at 100%?


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> One problem i have with my asus prime x370 pro mb is that it start at 75c with fans on 100% (no way to change that) and i don't like that and don't want to use other fanspeed software since it's so easy to adjust fans speed and hit save in the bios, speedfan you have to do sooo much nerdy advanced things to get better control over the fans,cpu cooler, it's fare from making a fan curve hit save and that's it
> 
> (I now have a ryzen 7 1700 that i want to run at 4ghz)
> 
> Why does it already starts at 75c with cpu fans at 100%?


If you want to OC to 4GHz you will need a much better than stock cooler anyway. Change that first and only than think about 4GHz. but even than it's not guaranteed. 
Just like with any other OC on any processor, cool first, OC later.


----------



## Lermite

gasolin said:


> One problem i have with my asus prime x370 pro mb is that it start at 75c with fans on 100% (no way to change that) and i don't like that and don't want to use other fanspeed software since it's so easy to adjust fans speed and hit save in the bios, speedfan you have to do sooo much nerdy advanced things to get better control over the fans,cpu cooler, it's fare from making a fan curve hit save and that's it
> 
> (I now have a ryzen 7 1700 that i want to run at 4ghz)
> 
> Why does it already starts at 75c with cpu fans at 100%?



Didn't you found where the fans settings are in the bios setup?

In advanced mode: Monitor > QFan Control


----------



## gasolin

Oh i don't have any system spec on Overclock.net

I have a noctua NH-D15 SE AM4 cpu cooler, it does hit above 70 c doing ibt and i waht to keep it silent,quiet even doing worst case senario


----------



## gasolin

Lermite said:


> Didn't you found where the fans settings are in the bios setup?
> 
> In advanced mode: Monitor > QFan Control


It start with fans at 100% at 75c


----------



## MrPhilo

Spoke too soon

3333Mhz Extreme Timing was too much for my new Ryzen IMC 

I have gone with Fast Timing ++ (1000% Memtest no error)

Below is my Aida and Cinebench  - I am using Zenstates atm for P-State as it works wonderfully, but I will look into offset voltage. Anyone got any idea if I need to add + offset voltage or what I need to do to get 1.35V?

EDIT:

Trying to fix the 1.55Ghz bug, I have google around and the search function is broken on overclock.net so I can't seem to find a fix.

I tried used

FID: VALUE to Achieve 4.05Ghz (forgot the value)
DID: 8

Offset + 0.16250 (Gives me 1.35V as reported on the bios)

Boot into Windows it's stuck at 1.55Ghz, any idea?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Which program tells you 75?

If coretemp or HWinfo tells you 75c at boot your cooler is not well seated. It should never reach those temps if everything is installed correctly.

If you're not reaching 75 during a 100% usage stress test on all core then it might be a software fluke but I never saw that happening.

I would assume if you're at 75c at boot you'll be around 90 or more during load if the cooler is not working properly.


----------



## gasolin

Argus monitor and HwMonitor, i can also hear it since the fans spin up to 100% 1500rpm


----------



## F0RCE963

gasolin said:


> Oh i don't have any system spec on Overclock.net
> 
> I have a noctua NH-D15 SE AM4 cpu cooler, it does hit above 70 c doing ibt and i waht to keep it silent,quiet even doing worst case senario


It is either not well seated, too little thermal paste or your case has really bad airflow.

I have my 1700 OC to 38.5GHz with a D15S and after an hour of Prime95 29.3 the CPU never reaches 70c with ambient temp of 20-24c

All of my fan settings are set as follow:

(Manual)

PWM

70

80

50

30

20

20


----------



## crakej

Does anyone else still have problems with their front USB 3.0 connection? Mine still does odd things with different devices. My wireless mouse is in the fornt USB 2.0 port, but when I plugged a USB 3.0 pen drive in (to the USB 3.0 port) the mouse stopped working - even though they're not on the same port! Had to move the drive to the other USB 2.0 port for everything to work together....


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just received my new Kingston KHX3600C17D4/8GX and got a surprise, It's Samsung b.die. It defaulted to 2400MHz, now to see what it can do.


----------



## Stareclipse

MishelLngelo said:


> Just received my new Kingston KHX3600C17D4/8GX and got a surprise, It's Samsung b.die. It defaulted to 2400MHz, now to see what it can do.


No surprise, 3600 is practically always B-die. 
Let us know what you can get out of it. I have Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 and for the moment 3333MT is the max I got (stable). When I have the time I'll try to get 3466 stable.


----------



## Stareclipse

crakej said:


> Does anyone else still have problems with their front USB 3.0 connection? Mine still does odd things with different devices. My wireless mouse is in the fornt USB 2.0 port, but when I plugged a USB 3.0 pen drive in (to the USB 3.0 port) the mouse stopped working - even though they're not on the same port! Had to move the drive to the other USB 2.0 port for everything to work together....


I had the same thing before, although my mouse was still responding only erratically. Without usb-stick all fine.
Now everything works smooth even with 2 sticks and dongle. Maybe driver/bios ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Stareclipse said:


> No surprise, 3600 is practically always B-die.
> Let us know what you can get out of it. I have Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 and for the moment 3333MT is the max I got (stable). When I have the time I'll try to get 3466 stable.


As is was slightly used (difficult to get good RAM around here) I'm running Memtest Pro at 2400MHz. 250% for now and no errors. I guess that 500% should be good enough for now. I'll do same tests at every OOC step of course.


----------



## crakej

Stareclipse said:


> I had the same thing before, although my mouse was still responding only erratically. Without usb-stick all fine.
> Now everything works smooth even with 2 sticks and dongle. Maybe driver/bios ?


Maybe - I just updated to the latest chipset driver to 18.10- had not updated since 17.10 I think - whichever version it was, i thought it had been fixed too. Are you on latest drivers? I'm on 3404 bios

Edit: crazy how it can affect USB 2


----------



## MishelLngelo

Got RAM to 3333MHz and Cl 16 just setting DOCP to 3000 and pushing up frequency. Once I can prove stable I'll start manual OC.


----------



## Stareclipse

crakej said:


> Maybe - I just updated to the latest chipset driver to 18.10- had not updated since 17.10 I think - whichever version it was, i thought it had been fixed too. Are you on latest drivers? I'm on 3404 bios
> 
> Edit: crazy how it can affect USB 2


I have the latest drivers but I'm on bios 3803. Don't know if the issue was still present in 3404, so can't say that it changed when I upgraded the bios.
Do you have a Logitech mouse ? Setpoint installed or LT Options ?


----------



## crakej

I've Got MS 4000 mouse - but it's caused probs with other devices too....


----------



## Stareclipse

crakej said:


> I've Got MS 4000 mouse - but it's caused probs with other devices too....


Than it may be a driver conflict or interference. Does the mouse freezes when you put the USBdrive in the back of your pc ? (with the dongle in the front)


----------



## crakej

Stareclipse said:


> Than it may be a driver conflict or interference. Does the mouse freezes when you put the USBdrive in the back of your pc ? (with the dongle in the front)


Nope.......with another drive i just get just get jumpy mouse...


----------



## mat9v

I also get some strange interference - always when connecting USB 2.0 i 3.0 devices. For example I cant connect my USB 3.0 SATA drive to the front panel or my mouse (connected to the back motherboard connector, the 3.0 one) starts stuttering (SteelSeries Sensei MLG or SteelSeries Fnatic or Logitech MX600 - all react the same). Some time ago I also had problems with BSODs when I had external DAC connected to back panel and my mouse was connected to front panel - but onlu when DAC was connected to AMD driven port, when connected to 3.1 port, all was well. I think that drivers for Ryzen (USB part) still have some bugs and it will take even more time for AMD to squash them


----------



## crakej

Has anyone worked out how to show your rig in your sig?


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> Has anyone worked out how to show your rig in your sig?


Nope. This new format is pits !!


----------



## mat9v

MishelLngelo said:


> Nope. This new format is pits !!


Shouldn't it be PITA  
Yeah I have been wondering the same, how to get my sig back...


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> Shouldn't it be PITA
> Yeah I have been wondering the same, how to get my sig back...


No, I like eating pita, pits of any fruit I don't eat.


----------



## mat9v

MishelLngelo said:


> No, I like eating pita, pits of any fruit I don't eat.


Color mi confused. I was thinking about PITA as in Pain In The A.. - your current reference flew right over my had. Don't know what is the "pita" you are talking about or "pits" as in parts of fruit???


----------



## crakej

isn't 'pits' like down a hole? a mine?


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> isn't 'pits' like down a hole? a mine?


Pita is food, something like "pockets" and yes PITS is reference to deep down. 
Anyway, are we ever going to get a bios where DOCP follows XMP on RAM to a "T". I recently got Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX, (Samsung b-die) R7 1700x. DOCP desn't set anything like XMP shows should be but that's what XMP is for. 
Managed RAM up to 3400MHz with enough stability in benchmarks although Memtest Pro throws occasional error but windows don't blue screen. That's at cost of Cl 18. 18, 18. 39. 77, 1.4 and 1.2 voltages. 
According to benchmarks, I get better scores with DOCP set at 3200, Ram at 3200 and change to CL14 (+ appropriate other latencys). 
There's so much potential that has been stifled by BIOS.


----------



## kazablanka

Why asus has not release now agesa yet?


----------



## MishelLngelo

kazablanka said:


> Why asus has not release now agesa yet?


AGESA is AMD's thing, MB manufacturers just have to include it in their BIOS.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> AGESA is AMD's thing, MB manufacturers just have to include it in their BIOS.


My fault ,i mean why asus has not release a new bios with the new agesa yet?


----------



## MishelLngelo

kazablanka said:


> My fault ,i mean why asus has not release a new bios with the new agesa yet?


Is there AGESA after 1000a ?


----------



## gasolin

kazablanka said:


> My fault ,i mean why asus has not release a new bios with the new agesa yet?


They have made 3803 4 weeks ago with AGESA 100a, that is just for det new apu's (cpu's with integrated gpu)


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Pita is food, something like "pockets" and yes PITS is reference to deep down.
> Anyway, are we ever going to get a bios where DOCP follows XMP on RAM to a "T". I recently got Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX, (Samsung b-die) R7 1700x. DOCP desn't set anything like XMP shows should be but that's what XMP is for.
> Managed RAM up to 3400MHz with enough stability in benchmarks although Memtest Pro throws occasional error but windows don't blue screen. That's at cost of Cl 18. 18, 18. 39. 77, 1.4 and 1.2 voltages.
> According to benchmarks, I get better scores with DOCP set at 3200, Ram at 3200 and change to CL14 (+ appropriate other latencys).
> There's so much potential that has been stifled by BIOS.


If I turn on DOCP, mine enters the correct timings from XMP (19,19,19,19) @ 3200MTs (Should be 4266 lol). So right timings wrong speed. Not entirely unexpected, I knew I wouldn't get 4266. This runs on most bios versions with latency just under 70ns - i don't know how as my fast settings for 3200 are 14,13,13,13 but latency is just over 70ns. My best guess is that the auto settings are more efficient somehow, better balanced.

I hope a new bios drops soon - will let others test it first though...


----------



## gasolin

My timings are 14 14 14 39 48 (ryzen 3200mhz ram) biso on docp,aut always have the last to as fare remember 54 so i always have to change it to 48.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm pretty stable now (OCCT 1 hour) with CPU at 3.95, 1.4v and RAM at 3333MHz at CL14. but there's potential for more. CB15 at 1821pts. Any real news about R7 2700 or 2800 ?


----------



## tiagogl

This new bios on my Strix X370-F ,I had a lot of problems. My overclock is not stable anymore , I'm experiencing some screen freezes and also stutterings. On the previous bios my overclock was 3.9 ghz with 1.367 vcore without any issues. 
Now, I'm trying same over with 1.4 volts to see if get stable. I'm getting some random reboots too and also troubles sometimes to turn computer on.
I have power supply Corsair TX-850M.


----------



## crakej

tiagogl said:


> This new bios on my Strix X370-F ,I had a lot of problems. My overclock is not stable anymore , I'm experiencing some screen freezes and also stutterings. On the previous bios my overclock was 3.9 ghz with 1.367 vcore without any issues.
> Now, I'm trying same over with 1.4 volts to see if get stable. I'm getting some random reboots too and also troubles sometimes to turn computer on.
> I have power supply Corsair TX-850M.


if it's the bios with AGESA 1000a then you need to start from scratch really. Also, try lowering your ProcODT from whatever it was before


----------



## crakej

I notice a few people on the CH6 thread are having problem with ASUS drivers downloads not showing up. I have same problem - bios section works fine, but can't see any downloads after selecting OS. Well frustrating and no easy way to report.

The other thing I noticed was Elmore talking about enabling performance bias settings. It seems these settings can bring benefits to real world use, but are not stable on all systems, which is why they are presented in the bios in this way. He says it's worth trying them out and seeing if any of them work for you. They are based on using extra registers in the cpu to increase cache L2 performance, so another thing to play with while waiting for that new bios!


----------



## kazablanka

gasolin said:


> They have made 3803 4 weeks ago with AGESA 100a, that is just for det new apu's (cpu's with integrated gpu)


I know but i saw on msi page AGESA Code 1.1.0.1 ? is this the same agesa or what?


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> I notice a few people on the CH6 thread are having problem with ASUS drivers downloads not showing up. I have same problem - bios section works fine, but can't see any downloads after selecting OS. Well frustrating and no easy way to report.
> 
> The other thing I noticed was Elmore talking about enabling performance bios settings. It seems these settings can bring benefits to real world use, but are not stable on all systems, which is why they are presented in the bios in this way. He says it's worth trying them out and seeing if any of them work for you. They are based on using extra registers in the cpu to increase cache L2 performance, so another thing to play with while waiting for that new bios!



Is a firefox problem ,in internet explorer it shows everything .
For ram speed now ,i have gskill trident z 4000cl18 ,docp put 3200mhz too, this is what this motherboard can do ,in the mempry qlv you can find that our ram will be recognized as 3200mhz. This what this board are programed max memory frequency 3200(oc). I am stable at 3333mhz with very low timings 1.36volt dram and 1.025v soc with cpu at 4000mhz 1.325v llc3. This board cant do alot more than 3200-3266mhz on ram. Dont forget that this is a budget board . I can run at 3400 with low timings too for all benchmarks but i get errors at memtest
And dont you forget the more the if works the most v core needed. 3200mhz whit extreme timings or lower is e very good combination better than 3333 whit higher timings. Prime x370 pro is the best budget board you can find

As you can see in the benchmarks pro's vrms are strong enough to handle high voltages


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> Is a firefox problem ,in internet explorer it shows everything .
> For ram speed now ,i have gskill trident z 4000cl18 ,docp put 3200mhz too, this is what this motherboard can do ,in the mempry qlv you can find that our ram will be recognized as 3200mhz. This what this board are programed max memory frequency 3200(oc). I am stable at 3333mhz with very low timings 1.36volt dram and 1.025v soc with cpu at 4000mhz 1.325v llc3. This board cant do alot more than 3200-3266mhz on ram. Dont forget that this is a budget board . I can run at 3400 with low timings too for all benchmarks but i get errors at memtest
> And dont you forget the more the if works the most v core needed. 3200mhz whit extreme timings or lower is e very good combination better than 3333 whit higher timings. Prime x370 pro is the best budget board you can find
> 
> As you can see in the benchmarks pro's vrms are strong enough to handle high voltages


Actually, users of other browsers have experienced this problem as well.

Thanks for sharing your settings - always helpful for getting the most out of our ram possible. I'm hopeful that I will one day get 3333 or 3466 working (or thereabouts) - 3333 has been pretty damn stable for me in the past, but not with latest bios. This board is NOT a budget board! It's not a CH6 or TaiChi, but it aint budget - budget is half the price of this board. It's based on a reference design which is what holds it back, other than that it offers great quality components and decent VRM


----------



## MishelLngelo

Try at this address, I can see everything, W10 17604, FF 58.02.
https://www.asus.com/rs/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Try at this address, I can see everything, W10 17604, FF 58.02.
> https://www.asus.com/rs/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


Nope - same thing - FF 58.02 - so something else must be affecting it.


I was wondering - has anyone tried using the Memory Interleaving suggested in Ryzen Timing Calc? Didn't seem to make much difference for me, certainly didn't improve anything!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Tried that but didn't make any diff. All in order of statistical error.


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> Nope - same thing - FF 58.02 - so something else must be affecting it.
> 
> 
> I was wondering - has anyone tried using the Memory Interleaving suggested in Ryzen Timing Calc? Didn't seem to make much difference for me, certainly didn't improve anything!


From left to right: Edge, Firefox 59.0b11 and Chrome 66.0.3326.0

Yes, I tried using memory interleaving settings but they caused me memory training errors - never worked for me.


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> Nope - same thing - FF 58.02 - so something else must be affecting it.
> 
> 
> I was wondering - has anyone tried using the Memory Interleaving suggested in Ryzen Timing Calc? Didn't seem to make much difference for me, certainly didn't improve anything!


I used to use it before i flash the official 3803. Idont think that affect on stability on our board. If you want find want voltages gives taichi for vddp ,cpu pll ,and vpp mem. I changed vddp to 2.55v and i found that memory get more stable with less ram voltage.


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> I used to use it before i flash the official 3803. Idont think that affect on stability on our board. If you want find want voltages gives taichi for vddp ,cpu pll ,and vpp mem. I changed vddp to 2.55v and i found that memory get more stable with less ram voltage.


I'll try that later. Thanks


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> From left to right: Edge, Firefox 59.0b11 and Chrome 66.0.3326.0
> 
> Yes, I tried using memory interleaving settings but they caused me memory training errors - never worked for me.


Hmmmm....I wonder what could be causing it for me then? Obviously no pluggins installed....


----------



## crakej

I worked out what the problem was with displaying drivers on the ASUS site - FF tracking protection - turned it off for the site and it works.


----------



## F0RCE963

crakej said:


> I was wondering - has anyone tried using the Memory Interleaving suggested in Ryzen Timing Calc? Didn't seem to make much difference for me, certainly didn't improve anything!


Do you mean "Memory Interleaving = Channel"? If so for me setting it to Channel reduces the latency only in userbenchmark and nowhere else


----------



## Keith Myers

crakej said:


> I notice a few people on the CH6 thread are having problem with ASUS drivers downloads not showing up. I have same problem - bios section works fine, but can't see any downloads after selecting OS. Well frustrating and no easy way to report.
> 
> The other thing I noticed was Elmore talking about enabling performance bias settings. It seems these settings can bring benefits to real world use, but are not stable on all systems, which is why they are presented in the bios in this way. He says it's worth trying them out and seeing if any of them work for you. They are based on using extra registers in the cpu to increase cache L2 performance, so another thing to play with while waiting for that new bios!


Disable any adblockers for that page. I too could not see any download for drivers after selecting the OS. Disabled Ublock Origin and Privacy Badger and all the driver downloads populated. BIOS' were all there with the adblockers in place.


----------



## Rusakova

crakej said:


> I notice a few people on the CH6 thread are having problem with ASUS drivers downloads not showing up. I have same problem - bios section works fine, but can't see any downloads after selecting OS. Well frustrating and no easy way to report.
> 
> The other thing I noticed was Elmore talking about enabling performance bias settings. It seems these settings can bring benefits to real world use, but are not stable on all systems, which is why they are presented in the bios in this way. He says it's worth trying them out and seeing if any of them work for you. They are based on using extra registers in the cpu to increase cache L2 performance, so another thing to play with while waiting for that new bios!


Using the CB15 performance bias option gives me a Cinebench 15 score of 1811 vs 1764 with it off.


----------



## crakej

F0RCE963 said:


> Do you mean "Memory Interleaving = Channel"? If so for me setting it to Channel reduces the latency only in userbenchmark and nowhere else


yes, with hashing and 256byte size - some on CH6 say they get performance increase but I don't buy it, certainly not on our boards.


----------



## crakej

Keith Myers said:


> Disable any adblockers for that page. I too could not see any download for drivers after selecting the OS. Disabled Ublock Origin and Privacy Badger and all the driver downloads populated. BIOS' were all there with the adblockers in place.


I use adblock which seems ok - it's FireFoxes' built in tracking protection that messed it up for me...


----------



## crakej

Keith Myers said:


> Disable any adblockers for that page. I too could not see any download for drivers after selecting the OS. Disabled Ublock Origin and Privacy Badger and all the driver downloads populated. BIOS' were all there with the adblockers in place.





Rusakova said:


> Using the CB15 performance bias option gives me a Cinebench 15 score of 1811 vs 1764 with it off.


Mine went from 1833 to 1864 - going to leave it on for now and see if it helps anything else.


----------



## crakej

When OCing your RAM, do you turn DOCP on before entering your timings, and what difference do you think it makes?


----------



## Keith Myers

crakej said:


> I use adblock which seems ok - it's FireFoxes' built in tracking protection that messed it up for me...


I'm using Chrome 64. Know that there are lots of new tweaks and settings in FF 58. I'm not impressed with the supposed 'speed' of FF 57>. I still find Chrome loads pages faster for me.

I couldn't figure out why the drivers downloads wouldn't display. Ublock Origin just has a single disable button. That didn't do anything for me. Privacy Badger lists every tracking website that is on the page with Disable Domain/Allow Cookies/Allow Domain sliders. First I just disabled it entirely and got the page displayed. Then I played with each domains sliders to figure out which one was actually blocking the page from displaying. For me the actual domain that was blocking was www.googletagmanager.com.

Moved the slider to allow and all the OS selections for all the drivers populated.


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> When OCing your RAM, do you turn DOCP on before entering your timings, and what difference do you think it makes?


With my RAM, DOCP shows only 2 options, 3000 and 3600. At 3000 it shows latencys in Cl 16 range and with 3600 in Cl 18 range. Tried it both ways while changing frequency and CL with other settings. That way I don't have to manually change everything, just relevant settings. Btw. DOCP on auto sets everything to 2400MHz range. 
This last setup is using DOCP 3600 lowered to 3333 MHz and CL 14 with settings related to it. It's fastest stable setting I can achieve, also gets best memory scores.


----------



## Xpander69

I just had the strangest experience with this Motherboard. Bought myself m.2 drive finally. sticked it in. Powered the motherboard in. it went through the boot loop and then defaulted all bios settings. I was OK, maybe ram clock somehow fails again, defaulted my ram and no still boot loop and fail. Checked into Bios, somehow 16GB of memory is shown only, though i should have 32GB with 4 sticks. Ok replugged all sticks and GPU by hand, just in case. Power on. Same ****. still 16GB ram detected only and all settings reset. Ok cleared CMOS, still same crap. finally i pulled out one of my HDDs from sata5 port and all booted fine with 32GB of ram. i put the sata5 cable back in and its back to 16GB.. Go figure


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> With my RAM, DOCP shows only 2 options, 3000 and 3600. At 3000 it shows latencys in Cl 16 range and with 3600 in Cl 18 range. Tried it both ways while changing frequency and CL with other settings. That way I don't have to manually change everything, just relevant settings. Btw. DOCP on auto sets everything to 2400MHz range.
> This last setup is using DOCP 3600 lowered to 3333 MHz and CL 14 with settings related to it. It's fastest stable setting I can achieve, also gets best memory scores.


Mine only has one DOCP option of 3200 @ 19,19,19,19 - then I put my timings in - dunno if it's best to start with DOCP in case it does something we don't know about. Recently I haven't been using it and just selecting my speed below it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> Mine only has one DOCP option of 3200 @ 19,19,19,19 - then I put my timings in - dunno if it's best to start with DOCP in case it does something we don't know about. Recently I haven't been using it and just selecting my speed below it.


Yeah, I start with DOCP and just change what has to be changed, no need to go thru every item. Until BIOS 3203 it wasn't easy to change like that.


----------



## lolobob

crakej said:


> Does anyone else still have problems with their front USB 3.0 connection? Mine still does odd things with different devices. My wireless mouse is in the fornt USB 2.0 port, but when I plugged a USB 3.0 pen drive in (to the USB 3.0 port) the mouse stopped working - even though they're not on the same port! Had to move the drive to the other USB 2.0 port for everything to work together....


I have problems with an USB 3.0 external drive that was without issues before being connected to the front ports, mainly it disconnects by itself after a while, I have to unplug and re-plug the usb cable for it to re-mount.


----------



## mat9v

lolobob said:


> I have problems with an USB 3.0 external drive that was without issues before being connected to the front ports, mainly it disconnects by itself after a while, I have to unplug and re-plug the usb cable for it to re-mount.


I have such problems too with drives (and pendrives even) connected to front panel. Connecting them to back panel solves the problems.
I have no idea why except maybe some timings for USB set internally in bios, maybe SoC voltage (had some problems with that too) or lastly, maybe quality of front panel cables and connectors.


----------



## Rusakova

lolobob said:


> I have problems with an USB 3.0 external drive that was without issues before being connected to the front ports, mainly it disconnects by itself after a while, I have to unplug and re-plug the usb cable for it to re-mount.


I also had some issues wit an external USB-3 HDD on an earlier BIOS. Think it was the 5xx BIOS version. Turning the SOC up to 1.15v solved my problem then (running SOC-0.1 = 1.0v now).
I have no problems with that same USB at the moment on BIOS 1201 with CMO mod.


----------



## crakej

I still have problems with front USB3 and 2. USB2 works fine until I plug something into the USB3 connector. Same symptom - mouse jerking around the screen, drive going offline then online. Haven't tried more SoC as it spoils my ram OC.


----------



## Rewind84

hello everyone after a long time i flashed to last bios v 3803 from last 1201 i think best bios,
to me is crap why is crap for me my ram g.skill b-die 3200cl14 they wan't go over 2800cl14
ok lets go to the other problem i do not care a lot for ram .

after i flashed my bios also i did a clean install of windows 10 and here we go every here and there, i have a "crackling" popping sound from my speakers 
(like is the amp is going to powered of and powered on instantly , like when you open your amplifier and speakers doing a popping crackling sound), 
i have clean install again the windows with out to install realtek drivers . it's not frequently the popping now, but i try to find what is causing this ?
i have installed windows 10 pro, chipset driver and amd graphic driver and everything else windows
does anyone have same sound behavior ?

thank you all for your time ! and sorry for my English


----------



## SaccoSVD

Now that you mentioned.

Each time I connect my Samsung S6 into my front header it connects for some time. say an hour, then the connection intermittently comes off and on, at random, but average 1 "connect/disconnect" per second.

Some other times it works longer, but ultimately does that.

EDIT: On the other hand, one of my pendrives is in that header since months and works fine.


----------



## MrPhilo

What is the max ram speed this board can get? Has anyone achieved 3466 stable or even 3600?

I sold my Flare X 3200CL14 and bought some 4266CL19, it was on a offer so I only had to add an extra £50 from sale of my Flare X. I was going to upgrade anyways when Zen+ was out but don't know if I should upgrade the Motherboard too if it can't handle higher.


----------



## MishelLngelo

MrPhilo said:


> What is the max ram speed this board can get? Has anyone achieved 3466 stable or even 3600?
> 
> I sold my Flare X 3200CL14 and bought some 4266CL19, it was on a offer so I only had to add an extra £50 from sale of my Flare X. I was going to upgrade anyways when Zen+ was out but don't know if I should upgrade the Motherboard too if it can't handle higher.


Jurry's out but potential is there. it doesn't hurt to have as fast as possible RAM now, at least better latency can be achieved with them.


----------



## MrPhilo

The 4266CL19 is performing worse, I mean stability wise. Even with 'Safe' timing on 3200CL14 is gets a memtest error.

I have tested this on my brother Intel PC and it runs fine on 4266CL19, atleast it passes memtest 200%, whereas after 20% I get error.

Now I'm triggered


----------



## F0RCE963

MrPhilo said:


> The 4266CL19 is performing worse, I mean stability wise. Even with 'Safe' timing on 3200CL14 is gets a memtest error.
> 
> I have tested this on my brother Intel PC and it runs fine on 4266CL19, atleast it passes memtest 200%, whereas after 20% I get error.
> 
> Now I'm triggered


Which BIOS version were you using?


----------



## MrPhilo

F0RCE963 said:


> Which BIOS version were you using?


3803 Modded


----------



## F0RCE963

MrPhilo said:


> 3803 Modded


I believe I had way better experience with overclocking my RAM on 3402 than on any of the newer versions. If I had that kit I would try it on both the 1201 and 3402 "BIOSes?" and see if that helps.


----------



## MrPhilo

F0RCE963 said:


> I believe I had way better experience with overclocking my RAM on 3402 than on any of the newer versions. If I had that kit I would try it on both the 1201 and 3402 "BIOSes?" and see if that helps.


I think going down to another AGESA bricks the board. Not sure, at least through EZFlash, flashing a modded bios might not. Can someone confirm?

But I am able to run the RAM at 3133 at pretty extreme timing. Anything above it will get errors.


----------



## F0RCE963

MrPhilo said:


> I think going down to another AGESA bricks the board. Not sure, at least through EZFlash, flashing a modded bios might not. Can someone confirm?
> 
> But I am able to run the RAM at 3133 at pretty extreme timing. Anything above it will get errors.


I was on 3803 and my Bdie kit wouldn't run stable on the default XMP settings. 

Lermite helped me getting an earlier version by using afudos and any of these BIOSes https://puissanceled.com/vrac/PRIME-X370-PRO_BIOS/

Here are the steps I used:

1- Download 3402.rom and afudos

2- Use HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool and check "Create a DOS startup disk"

3- Move 3402.rom and afudos over

4- Boot using the USB

5- Run "afudos 3402.rom /GAN"

You can choose any version but I prefer 3402

See here

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-708.html#post26735337


----------



## crakej

All good advice! I have the same ram kit and had trouble with 3803 so i'm back on 3404 (previous one) and running much better, 3200 fast.


----------



## Rusakova

What is this DQS drive strength they talk about in the Ryzen Dram Calculator thread ?
( http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...r-1-0-0-beta-3-overclocking-dram-am4-124.html )
I hope it's not reserved for the CrossHair boards but can also be unlocked in the Prime PRO.


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> Now that you mentioned.
> 
> Each time I connect my Samsung S6 into my front header it connects for some time. say an hour, then the connection intermittently comes off and on, at random, but average 1 "connect/disconnect" per second.
> 
> Some other times it works longer, but ultimately does that.
> 
> EDIT: On the other hand, one of my pendrives is in that header since months and works fine.


It may just be a "bad cable" case - had some of those too - I had to buy some new ones and no more such problems for me.


----------



## crakej

Rusakova said:


> What is this DQS drive strength they talk about in the Ryzen Dram Calculator thread ?
> ( http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...r-1-0-0-beta-3-overclocking-dram-am4-124.html )
> I hope it's not reserved for the CrossHair boards but can also be unlocked in the Prime PRO.


It's a setting in the memory timings menu - but only in modded bioses


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> It may just be a "bad cable" case - had some of those too - I had to buy some new ones and no more such problems for me.


Nope, happens with various drives - usb pen drives and external usb drives exhibit same behavior.....not all of them, but quite a few of them.


----------



## kazablanka

I found memory instability problems with 3803 too. I flash back to 3404, 3200 mhz on ram with 1.36v with very fast timings are stable but i cant set ram frequency above 3200mhz. What bios version you think is better 3203 /3401/3402 ?


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> I found memory instability problems with 3803 too. I flash back to 3404, 3200 mhz on ram with 1.36v with very fast timings are stable but i cant set ram frequency above 3200mhz. What bios version you think is better 3203 /3401/3402 ?


I'm on 3404 with stable 3200. Are you using the calculator?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I gues it all depends on memory used. 3803 here and Kingston at 3266 CL14, no problems with stability even with 3333 but at Cl16 and somewhat lower performance. 
BTW. Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.0.0 Beta 3 http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-0-0-beta-3-overclocking-dram-am4.html


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> I'm on 3404 with stable 3200. Are you using the calculator?


Υes but i have set some timings higher than calculators extreme present to lower ram voltage to 1.36v. Finally i manage to set ram frequency at 3333mhz. I will check stability by night.

The strange thing is that when i was using lermite's moded 3803 ram was memtest stable but after i flashed the official 3803 memory became unstable.


----------



## MrPhilo

F0RCE963 said:


> I was on 3803 and my Bdie kit wouldn't run stable on the default XMP settings.
> 
> Lermite helped me getting an earlier version by using afudos and any of these BIOSes https://puissanceled.com/vrac/PRIME-X370-PRO_BIOS/
> 
> Here are the steps I used:
> 
> 1- Download 3402.rom and afudos
> 
> 2- Use HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool and check "Create a DOS startup disk"
> 
> 3- Move 3402.rom and afudos over
> 
> 4- Boot using the USB
> 
> 5- Run "afudos 3402.rom /GAN"
> 
> You can choose any version but I prefer 3402
> 
> See here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-708.html#post26735337


Thanks dude

I flashed 3404 as most people have mentioned it working the best and yep, 3333 tight timing again! Same as my Flare X before. I guess my flare x prefered 3803, but 3404 is working better for me!  Thanks a lot!

I noticed this isnt modded 3404, does anyone have a modded 3404 for me to download? Or one with unlocked options in AMD CBS. Thanks!

EDIT: Found it, thanks all !


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> Υes but i have set some timings higher than calculators extreme present to lower ram voltage to 1.36v. Finally i manage to set ram frequency at 3333mhz. I will check stability by night.
> 
> The strange thing is that when i was using lermite's moded 3803 ram was memtest stable but after i flashed the official 3803 memory became unstable.


That modded bios turned off Spread Spectrum which might have given you more stability while OCing


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> That modded bios turned off Spread Spectrum which might have given you more stability while OCing


Οr setting manual memory interleaving size helps for stability. Ι have to test it again because i have some saved screen shots that i found now passing 8 hours tpu memtest with ram at 3266mhz extreme calculator's presents.

Something is going on with modded bios unlocked settings. I will flash 3803L again to do some tests.


----------



## crakej

I've tried a bit with the interleaving, but found nothing better while using it, in fact I was less able to booty. I'm going to do some experiments with DQS_DriveStrenth or whatever it's called - see if I can get more stability at 3333 and higher.


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> I've tried a bit with the interleaving, but found nothing better while using it, in fact I was less able to booty. I'm going to do some experiments with DQS_DriveStrenth or whatever it's called - see if I can get more stability at 3333 and higher.


I have never play with this drive strenth settings. It will be good to let as know your findings.

In 3803 modded as far as i remember, setting memory interleaving size to 256 had more stability for 3400mhz.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

So I finally managed to hit this!

https://valid.x86.fr/sbk506

but honestly the computer feels a bit sluggish compared to leaving it stock at the moment.

I'm also getting 100 less FPS than stock in CS:GO wth is going on here.

Further EDITING:

I backed it to 4.00 and 1.34V and it now feels snappier. I don't think these boards like inbetween numbers when going for an OC.


----------



## F0RCE963

Wolfeshaman said:


> So I finally managed to hit this!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/sbk506
> 
> but honestly the computer feels a bit sluggish compared to leaving it stock at the moment.
> 
> I'm also getting 100 less FPS than stock in CS:GO wth is going on here.


Did you stress test the CPU and the RAM? I get worse performance if the RAM OC is not stable


----------



## F0RCE963

Wolfeshaman said:


> So I finally managed to hit this!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/sbk506
> 
> but honestly the computer feels a bit sluggish compared to leaving it stock at the moment.
> 
> I'm also getting 100 less FPS than stock in CS:GO wth is going on here.
> 
> Further EDITING:
> 
> I backed it to 4.00 and 3.4V and it now feels snappier. I don't think these boards like inbetween numbers when going for an OC.


3.4V is a bit too much, don't you think? ^^


----------



## crakej

Well no luck for me at 3333 or 3466 which I can't boot with these settings - older version of calc gave me bootable values - at least on this ver of AGESA 1071

3333 booted, but fails any test almost immediately. Am going to go back to an older ver see if that helps as the timings are quite different. IBT AVX doesn't get 1 round right whatever settings I used - safe/fast/extreme


----------



## MrPhilo

Some reason Im not able to monitor my ram a
Temp after 3404. Nothing showing up in Corsair monitor, HWMonitor, hwinfo etc. Anyone got any idea?


----------



## SaccoSVD

What do you normally do with these values? I always let those at auto. Any observations to use these to stabilize RAM that boots but is not stable?


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> What do you normally do with these values? I always let those at auto. Any observations to use these to stabilize RAM that boots but is not stable?


The RTT values have worked for some - I use them and with 3404 it helped to stabilize 3200 - so far DQS has done nothing - for me


----------



## Wolfeshaman

F0RCE963 said:


> Did you stress test the CPU and the RAM? I get worse performance if the RAM OC is not stable


If you see my edit you'll see it started running better with a slightly lower clock. it's set to 4.0 currently in Bios but shows as 3.99 in HWINFO64 and 4.025 under stress. current temps are max of 69.8c (tctl) and 49.8c (tdie) after hours of gaming on these settings. 

I should note that these are the temps under the quiet profile for Corsair. The fans never ramp up for temps. I'm sure I could get much much better temps if I set to balanced or performance. 



F0RCE963 said:


> 3.4V is a bit too much, don't you think? ^^


 I corrected the typo earlier lol.

I've had it posting and appearing stable with 1.334-7v as well. 1.34 though seems to the the sweet spot for 4.0Ghz on my CPU.


----------



## MrPhilo

I figured why my stick aren't getting any temp check, they have error, atleast thats what Thaiphoon says...

Does anyone have G SKill TridentZ RGB 4266 CL19 spd dump file for me to restore please? It's file format has to be .spd, not .thp (Thaiphoon burner)

My 2 stick have error and I need the .spd to restore it!

Thanks

EDIT: Decided to buy Thaiphoon Burner and fixed it, now its showing temp! Blame Aura software for corrupting the SPD...


----------



## crakej

MrPhilo said:


> I figured why my stick aren't getting any temp check, they have error, atleast thats what Thaiphoon says...
> 
> Does anyone have G SKill TridentZ RGB 4266 CL19 spd dump file for me to restore please? It's file format has to be .spd, not .thp (Thaiphoon burner)
> 
> My 2 stick have error and I need the .spd to restore it!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Decided to buy Thaiphoon Burner and fixed it, now its showing temp! Blame Aura software for corrupting the SPD...


It is Aura - once you set up Leds just remove it. In Thaiphoon every time you read the data from the sticks it's different (when the lights are changing!) Crazy!


----------



## SaccoSVD

crakej said:


> The RTT values have worked for some - I use them and with 3404 it helped to stabilize 3200 - so far DQS has done nothing - for me


And the CAD_BUS ones?


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> And the CAD_BUS ones?


Down the bottom of the timings - rttNOM rttWR and rttPARK

Edit: Oh....AND CadBus - those don't do anything for me so I don't set them, but must admit i've not experimented that much with the different settings


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ok, good to know  thanks


----------



## cheath

Was wondering if anyone with hynix was able to run them at 3200mhz? It's upsetting i read some other 350 boards runing them at 3200 while i cant. I already have a really bad cpu when it comes to OC but being able to run those rams at 3200mhz would make me a bit happier ?


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> That modded bios turned off Spread Spectrum which might have given you more stability while OCing


I tested the modded 3803 with ram @3266mhz ,i test it about 2 hours with tpu memtest and there was no error. With official 3803 tpu memtest i had error at about first 10 minutes. I will try latter for 3333mhz.

settings for 3266 and 3803L1 bios

memory interleaving size is set to 256mb/by channel /interleaving hash enabled



Spoiler



[2018/02/27 15:57:52]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3266MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.13750]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Manual]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
Target TDP [Auto]
tCAS [14]
tRCDRD [13]
tRCDWR [13]
tRP [13]
tRAS [24]
MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
DQS drive strength [Auto]
tRC [38]
tRRDS [4]
tRRDL [6]
tFAW [16]
tWTRS [4]
tWTRL [12]
tWR [10]
tRCPAGE [Auto]
tRDRDSCL [2]
tWRWRSCL [2]
tRFC [261]
tRFC2 [194]
tRFC4 [119]
tCWL [14]
tRTP [6]
tRDWR [6]
tWRRD [2]
tWRWRSC [1]
tWRWRSD [7]
tWRWRDD [7]
tRDRDSC [1]
tRDRDSD [5]
tRDRDDD [5]
tCKE [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Command Rate [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
Mem P-State [Auto]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
CPB Mode [Enabled]
C6 Mode [Enabled]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Primary Video Device [PCIE Video]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
Power On By Ring [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Charging USB devices in Power State S5 [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3_C7 [Auto]
Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
SR-IOV Support [Disabled]
Relaxed Ordering [Enabled]
Extended Tag [Disabled]
No Snoop [Enabled]
Maximum Payload [Auto]
Maximum Read Request [Auto]
ASPM Support [Disabled]
Extended Synch [Disabled]
Link Training Retry [5]
Link Training Timeout (uS) [1000]
Unpopulated Links [Keep Link ON]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
SMI USB DISK 1100 [Auto]
USB Device Enable [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB3.1_C1 [Enabled]
USB3_C7 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB_1 [Enabled]
USB_2 [Enabled]
USB_3 [Enabled]
USB_4 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Auto]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Upper Temperature [70]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Middle Temperature [45]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Middle. Duty Cycle(%) [60]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Lower Temperature [40]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
HDD BootSector Write [Normal]
SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
USB Boot [Enabled]
Watchdog Support [Disabled]
ASUS RMT Tool Support [Enabled]
Computrace function [Disabled]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [3266]
Save to Profile [1]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> I tested the modded 3803 with ram @3266mhz ,i test it about 2 hours with tpu memtest and there was no error. With official 3803 tpu memtest i had error at about first 10 minutes. I will try latter for 3333mhz.
> 
> settings for 3266 and 3803L1 bios
> 
> memory interleaving size is set to 256mb/by channel /interleaving hash enabled
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/02/27 15:57:52]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3266MHz]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.13750]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
> VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Manual]
> Manual Adjustment [Regular]
> VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
> VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> tCAS [14]
> tRCDRD [13]
> tRCDWR [13]
> tRP [13]
> tRAS [24]
> MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
> DQS drive strength [Auto]
> tRC [38]
> tRRDS [4]
> tRRDL [6]
> tFAW [16]
> tWTRS [4]
> tWTRL [12]
> tWR [10]
> tRCPAGE [Auto]
> tRDRDSCL [2]
> tWRWRSCL [2]
> tRFC [261]
> tRFC2 [194]
> tRFC4 [119]
> tCWL [14]
> tRTP [6]
> tRDWR [6]
> tWRRD [2]
> tWRWRSC [1]
> tWRWRSD [7]
> tWRWRDD [7]
> tRDRDSC [1]
> tRDRDSD [5]
> tRDRDDD [5]
> tCKE [1]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Command Rate [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> Mem P-State [Auto]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> Pending operation [None]
> Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
> TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
> Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> CPB Mode [Enabled]
> C6 Mode [Enabled]
> Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
> PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
> PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Primary Video Device [PCIE Video]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
> Power On By Ring [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> Charging USB devices in Power State S5 [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3_C7 [Auto]
> Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
> Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
> SR-IOV Support [Disabled]
> Relaxed Ordering [Enabled]
> Extended Tag [Disabled]
> No Snoop [Enabled]
> Maximum Payload [Auto]
> Maximum Read Request [Auto]
> ASPM Support [Disabled]
> Extended Synch [Disabled]
> Link Training Retry [5]
> Link Training Timeout (uS) [1000]
> Unpopulated Links [Keep Link ON]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> SMI USB DISK 1100 [Auto]
> USB Device Enable [Enabled]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_9 [Enabled]
> USB3_10 [Enabled]
> USB3.1_C1 [Enabled]
> USB3_C7 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Enabled]
> USB_1 [Enabled]
> USB_2 [Enabled]
> USB_3 [Enabled]
> USB_4 [Enabled]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Auto]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Upper Temperature [70]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Middle Temperature [45]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Middle. Duty Cycle(%) [60]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Lower Temperature [40]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> HDD BootSector Write [Normal]
> SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
> USB Boot [Enabled]
> Watchdog Support [Disabled]
> ASUS RMT Tool Support [Enabled]
> Computrace function [Disabled]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3266]
> Save to Profile [1]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


Interesting - thanks for sharing. I know it's recommended to turn off S Spectrum for OCing - this confirms that I guess.... I'll try these timings later.


----------



## crakej

So I've made some progress today - thanks to the timings above for 3267 - I've applied them to 3200 as I'm on 3404 and don't have that divider, but it gives me hope - i've never been able to run timings like these before - ram is at 1.365v ProcODT is 53ohm (I have b-die 4266CL19)


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> So I've made some progress today - thanks to the timings above for 3267 - I've applied them to 3200 as I'm on 3404 and don't have that divider, but it gives me hope - i've never been able to run timings like these before - ram is at 1.365v ProcODT is 53ohm (I have b-die 4266CL19)


Very nice ,can you post a screenshot from dram calculator with your ram's latencies ?


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> Very nice ,can you post a screenshot from dram calculator with your ram's latencies ?


Of course....


----------



## F0RCE963

crakej said:


> Of course....


And here is mine, which is a flare X kit that for the love of me I can't get it to run anything higher than 3200 

I can get it to boot at 3466 no problem but will always get errors from memtest no matter what I do


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> Of course....





F0RCE963 said:


> And here is mine, which is a flare X kit that for the love of me I can't get it to run anything higher than 3200
> 
> I can get it to boot at 3466 no problem but will always get errors from memtest no matter what I do


Your ram can handle lower timings than mine. Guys i dont think that it is possible to achieve better speed than 3266-3333mhz on this board ,i think i have try everything. Only at 3203 bios i could run memory stable at 3333mhz.
F0RCE963 try for 3333mhz ,3466 mhz on this board are impossible.


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> Your ram can handle lower timings than mine. Guys i dont think that it is possible to achieve better speed than 3266-3333mhz on this board ,i think i have try everything. Only at 3203 bios i could run memory stable at 3333mhz.
> F0RCE963 try for 3333mhz ,3466 mhz on this board are impossible.


I don't know you know. I've found so far that the extreme settings work better than safe or fast! I'll try 3333 on this bios again and then I think I will give 3803 again. I've found that ram voltage is way to high for me on the Calculator - and SoC - if I use the calc values I can't boot. I'm running my ram at 1.365 with the 3200 extreme settings but the calc says 1.4 volts which just doesn't work on my ram so I'm interested to try higher speeds without going to high on the ram.


----------



## crakej

sorry - duplicate post - again.....I wish they'd fix it!


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> I don't know you know. I've found so far that the extreme settings work better than safe or fast! I'll try 3333 on this bios again and then I think I will give 3803 again. I've found that ram voltage is way to high for me on the Calculator - and SoC - if I use the calc values I can't boot. I'm running my ram at 1.365 with the 3200 extreme settings but the calc says 1.4 volts which just doesn't work on my ram so I'm interested to try higher speeds without going to high on the ram.


i think that on 3203 bios the only one that i could run 3333mhz stable the BGS was enabled(i am not 100% sure). So give a try with BGS enabled. In 3803 modded i change it but board does not seems to accept it.


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> So I've made some progress today - thanks to the timings above for 3267 - I've applied them to 3200 as I'm on 3404 and don't have that divider, but it gives me hope - i've never been able to run timings like these before - ram is at 1.365v ProcODT is 53ohm (I have b-die 4266CL19)



Your RAM should remain stable with:

tRDWR: 6
tWRRD: 1


----------



## mat9v

https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/...-guidelines-how-to-kill-cpu-with-safe-voltage
Guys, looking at this video made my skin crawl. You input 1.2V in bios (or Ryzen Master), HWiNFO reports 1.1V but the real voltage as measured at the back of CPU socket is 1.38V. This is crazy and a MUST SEE for anyone using Raven Ridge.


----------



## Wabbit16

mat9v said:


> https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/...-guidelines-how-to-kill-cpu-with-safe-voltage
> Guys, looking at this video made my skin crawl. You input 1.2V in bios (or Ryzen Master), HWiNFO reports 1.1V but the real voltage as measured at the back of CPU socket is 1.38V. This is crazy and a MUST SEE for anyone using Raven Ridge.


I saw the video as well. Interestingly enough, with everything on Auto, I regularly see voltages of 1.45v in HWinfo when the clocks get pushed to 3700MHz on my 2200G. Setting a manual voltage of 1.25v and setting LLC to Setting 1 didn't help and it still jumped to well over 1.4v under load in P95.

What did help, however, was setting the voltage with an offset. This brought my voltage down to 1.22v as recorded in HWinfo and Ryzen Master and it's as stable as it was with the auto setting of 1.45v.

I have no idea why it pumps more volts into the chip than what I specified to begin with, but I am new to Ryzen overclocking so I am most likely doing something wrong


----------



## TristanL

even on default, especially with XFR I hit definitely higher voltages then now with OC and a manually set VCore (Software readouts) - so the question is if AMD is referring to "software numbers" or Voltage measured directly on the socket for the Max Voltage specifications


----------



## mat9v

TristanL said:


> even on default, especially with XFR I hit definitely higher voltages then now with OC and a manually set VCore (Software readouts) - so the question is if AMD is referring to "software numbers" or Voltage measured directly on the socket for the Max Voltage specifications


The real problem is the possible disparity between what we enter, what software reports and what is actually supplied to the SoC. I would not want to burn my CPU.


----------



## crakej

SVI2 on our boards has been tested and is the most accurate representation of the power the cpu is receiving.

The tests this guy did were wrong - he used the wrong reference point to make his measurements and so they are not accurate. People have tested our board correctly and am confident we shouldn't worry too much.


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> SVI2 on our boards has been tested and is the most accurate representation of the power the cpu is receiving.
> 
> The tests this guy did were wrong - he used the wrong reference point to make his measurements and so they are not accurate. People have tested our board correctly and am confident we shouldn't worry too much.


The guy in video was using testing points inside the socket so probably correct ones. He could have used a closer ground point but I do not know how much it would affect the result. There is also the thing that they tested 3 different boards... 
Remember tests done and linked here in this topic? The difference between voltages measured on the back of CPU socket and what SVI2 is reporting is negligible. One more thing - did you catch that there was a test and it's result when SoC was set to 1.1V in RyzenMaster but HWiNFO reported below 1V? And at the same time multimeter showed over 1.2V at the board.
With my CPU, what I set in bios for SoC is religiously followed by what I see in HWiNFO so to see such results is disturbing. Granted on a board with weak SoC VRM section we could see a comparably large vdroop - but to see voltage test showing too high is strange. Either it is a bios bug or the testing points are wrong after all.
Oh, we were testing with SoC loaded only by memory, RavenRidge puts a higher load due to GPU presence - under load it eats about 50W of power (see about 9 minutes mark in video) so, only 2 VRMs for a memory+GPU load of about 55-60W - it may create problems with vdroop. Would the board compensate and would it be seen on testing points on the back of CPU socket?


----------



## Reous

Back on Bios 0810 i also tested the SOC voltage. HWInfo and socket always were close. 
I will do the test again with my 2400G soon. But honestly i dont expect any big difference.


----------



## mat9v

Reous said:


> Back on Bios 0810 i also tested the SOC voltage. HWInfo and socket always were close.
> I will do the test again with my 2400G soon. But honestly i dont expect any big difference.


Are you testing with multimeter?


----------



## Reous

yep. never have bought a oscilloscope but i think i should


----------



## crakej

A reasonable quality DMM should be fine.

The guy used one of the ground rails meant for disks etc which is as isolated ass possible from the cpu and will cause unreliable readings. The info the guy gave is not bad really (staying with 1.2v or <) for SoC which we know anyway. When AMD tell us not to use more than 1.2 for SoC they know we have to set it in the bios. Yes, it could be out a bit, but not much, not when measured properly. If it was out too much, people would be blowing their motherboards left right and center with the info that AMD have given us all.

This of course will be different for RR APUs with onboard gfx.


----------



## Lermite

Are you guys aware the socket may looks close to the CPU, but it's still far from its cores?
Between the measurement points on the socket and the CPU cores, each voltage is affected by a significant droop.
That's why the socket voltages are always higher than the SVI2 TFN ones.


----------



## mat9v

Lermite said:


> Are you guys aware the socket may looks close to the CPU, but it's still far from its cores?
> Between the measurement points on the socket and the CPU cores, each voltage is affected by a significant droop.
> That's why the socket voltages are always higher than the SVI2 TFN ones.


I disagree, the difference between SVI2 for CPU cores and voltages measured on the back of the CPU socket was very small (in all videos I have watched), lower then 0.0125V, that's almost an order of magnitude lower than in the tests I linked. The main difference is between VRMs and the back of CPU, where current flows from VRMs to the socket and the losses in motherboard PCB are quite large, the short trip from the socket to CPU (through multiple, large pins) does not incur large voltage penalty. I agree with SaccoSVD that the possible reason is the grounding point. I vaguely remember Buldzoid mentioning something like that in one of his motherboard VRM commentaries.


----------



## F0RCE963

kazablanka said:


> Your ram can handle lower timings than mine. Guys i dont think that it is possible to achieve better speed than 3266-3333mhz on this board ,i think i have try everything. Only at 3203 bios i could run memory stable at 3333mhz.
> F0RCE963 try for 3333mhz ,3466 mhz on this board are impossible.


I have tried 3333 many times, with safe, fast and extreme timings but never managed to get it stable. I will try it again with the next BIOS version


----------



## Reous

I did some short test today. You have now 8 LLC Levels with an APU for SOC and CPU.
The result is like i expected. 

With Molex as Ground the results are ~ 0.024v (load) higher than Socket voltage.
VRM Output voltage is ~0.040v (load) higher than Socket voltage


----------



## Lermite

Reous said:


> I did some short test today. You have now 8 LLC Levels with an APU for SOC and CPU.
> The result is like i expected.
> 
> With Molex as Ground the results are ~ 0.024v (load) higher than Socket voltage.
> VRM Output voltage is ~0.040v (load) higher than Socket voltage


Interesting test but I don't understand how you can get a lower value from the socket than the SVI2 TFN's.
The voltage droop is not supposed to become negative.


----------



## Reous

Good question. Because it is only in Idle i think it is kinda a sort of rounding error from HWInfo


----------



## Anty

You HAVE TO measure at socket - at high currents (as it is on mobo) even small resistances causes measurable drops.


----------



## mat9v

Anty said:


> You HAVE TO measure at socket - at high currents (as it is on mobo) even small resistances causes measurable drops.


You could, well... read back few posts before shouting? Where do you think he was measuring it? At the VRMs?


----------



## crakej

Hey guys

Using the uefi update method (http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html) - I was on 3404L (modded),copied 3803.cap and 3803.mod, but Afuefix64 wants the cap file for your current bios version - *not the version you're updating to*, otherwise you will get _Rom file ROMID is not compatible with existing bios ROMID_. No problem, just rebooted and put the right 3404.cap file on the stick and all went well. So, if you're coming from say official 3404 to 3404mod, then procedure will work as described, but as I was on 3404mod going to 3803mod, I had to do Afuefix64 3404.cap then Afugan 3803mod.rom

I do seem to have better results than when I used official 3803 - I've got exact same settings - 4.1GHz and ram 3200 extreme settings BUT, it is not as stable as on 3404 with IBT AVX not even getting through 1st ten loops. Managed to get it to pass by running again, but obviously that is not ideal. My machine is WAY faster though! Check out my CB15 score! Yes, I am using CB15 bias in bios, but it runs without problem on my machine. This is the fastest my machine has ever been whatever settings I had before, so thank you @1usmus (and everyone else that got us to this point!) - this has made me think 3803 is worth playing with now, definitely better than when I had it installed before.

!usmus has exposed lots of new ram settings which was a bit daunting at first, but I've just ignored them for now just using what I know works best.


----------



## crakej

As for this video re:voltages see here http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3418.html#post26861193

Edit: tried to post earlier but keeps failing and I lose my post - something about token expired?

Anyway - i've found that my ram and SoC voltages seem to be much lowedr than many - also ram calc suggests much higher voltages than I need - in fact I can't boot with those voltages. on 3200MTs extreme settings, ram at 1.355, not 1.4. I lose stability if my SoC is too high as well - i'm on about 0.975 now - if I go much higher, or use AMDs recommended 1.1, my ram gets really unstable.


----------



## Reous

crakej said:


> ... but Afuefix64 wants the cap file for your current bios version - *not the version you're updating to*, otherwise you will get _Rom file ROMID is not compatible with existing bios ROMID_.


No you have to use the bios you are updating to. I think 1usmus will also answer you soon. If you update or downgrade to a new Agesa Version you also have to add the /x command. 
It looks like the official and GAN update methode is not flashing everything. Some old settings will get stuck. @*Ramad* has posted somewhere in the CH6 thread more details. Cant find it right now.


----------



## Keith Myers

Reous said:


> Good question. Because it is only in Idle i think it is kinda a sort of rounding error from HWInfo


Isn't the issue with the SVI2 TFN values in HwInfo64 is that the telemetry from the VRM's has a 12.5mV LSB A-D conversion resolution step? That explains the difference between analog voltages measured at the socket and what Hwinfo64 displays. I think that is what Mumak posted way back in the thread.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> No you have to use the bios you are updating to. I think 1usmus will also answer you soon. If you update or downgrade to a new Agesa Version you also have to add the /x command.
> It looks like the official and GAN update methode is not flashing everything. Some old settings will get stuck. @*Ramad* has posted somewhere in the CH6 thread more details. Cant find it right now.


IT doesn't work - you get the error *Rom file ROMID is not compatible with existing bios ROMID* - I literally just tried this


----------



## Bo55

Is there a working mod profile made for the official 3803 bios that only has the spread spectrum disabled for 100mhz bclk ?


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> No you have to use the bios you are updating to. I think 1usmus will also answer you soon. If you update or downgrade to a new Agesa Version you also have to add the /x command.
> It looks like the official and GAN update methode is not flashing everything. Some old settings will get stuck. @*Ramad* has posted somewhere in the CH6 thread more details. Cant find it right now.


Thanks Reous - I've asked him to update instructions. I'm not sure what difference it will make - I guess I will find out though

What I do know is that from 3404L I installed 3404 and cleared ALL blocks - then I installed 3803 which says it clears all blocks. Boot up and everything is working as I expect.

So now I have to do it again with 3803.cap and the /X then Afugan 

Edit: So I did it - exactly the same results. I'm 99% sure the Afugan *.rom /GAN does wipe everything - it just doesn't say the names of each block like Afuefix64 does. Instead it says 'erasing All Blocks'. I also didn't see anything different when using /X with Afuefi64.


----------



## crakej

Bo55 said:


> Is there a working mod profile made for the official 3803 bios that only has the spread spectrum disabled for 100mhz bclk ?


No - a modded profile will contain all of the mods that bios contains like HPET and S Spectrum


----------



## Ramad

Reous said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No you have to use the bios you are updating to. I think 1usmus will also answer you soon. If you update or downgrade to a new Agesa Version you also have to add the /x command.
> It looks like the official and GAN update methode is not flashing everything.
> 
> 
> Some old settings will get stuck. @*Ramad* has posted somewhere in the CH6 thread more details. Cant find it right now.


Old setting can get stuck, especially when the user does not perform a BIOS reset before flashing. Adding */CLRCFG* command while using the latest Afuefi will make sure the previous settings gets wiped out. Switching back from BIOS containing newer AGESA (Pinnacle) to older AGESA (Summit Ridge) requires adding */X* command.

The files (Afuefi and BIOS.CAP) don't have to be in */EFI/BOOT*, placing them in the root of the USB drive should be fine. The user can also create a folder and name it as the user pleases. Afuefix64 and any BIOS.CAP files can be renamed to anything the user like, I have renamed mine to *Afu*, rename any official BIOS to just the number of the BIOS (e.g. 6001.CAP) and the folder that contains all the BIOS files is called *BIOS*, this makes it easier to write a command without room for spelling mistakes.

*Example of usage after entering EFI Shell environment:*



Code:


fs(x)[B]:[/B](x = USB drive number)
cd bios ([B]BIOS[/B] is the name of the folder that contains the BIOS files that I have) 
[B]afu 6001.cap /B /P /N /K /X /CLRCFG[/B]
reset (reboots the PC)

I don't recommend flashing more than *1* BIOS at a time (no back to back), some BIOS versions requires the motherboard to cycle a boot and update certain ROM areas before the PC is ready to operate as it should, it's a precaution that is good to have when flashing BIOS.

*Never* flash using:


Code:


[B]afu BIOS.cap ([U]never do this[/U], this could very well soft-brick the motherboard, instead, use the commands mentioned earlier)[/B]

I hope that I have covered it all and good luck to everybody. 

Edit: Corrected Raven Ridge to Summit Ridge.


----------



## crakej

Ramad said:


> Old setting can get stuck, especially when the user does not perform a BIOS reset before flashing. Adding */CLRCFG* command while using the latest Afuefi will make sure the previous settings gets wiped out. Switching back from BIOS containing newer AGESA (Pinnacle) to older AGESA (Raven Ridge) requires adding */X* command.
> 
> The files (Afuefi and BIOS.CAP) don't have to be in */EFI/BOOT*, placing them in the root of the USB drive should be fine. The user can also create a folder and name it as the user pleases. Afuefix64 and any BIOS.CAP files can be renamed to anything the user like, I have renamed mine to *Afu*, rename any official BIOS to just the number of the BIOS (e.g. 6001.CAP) and the folder that contains all the BIOS files is called *BIOS*, this makes it easier to write a command without room for spelling mistakes.
> 
> *Example of usage after entering EFI Shell environment:*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> fs(x)[B]:[/B](x = USB drive number)
> cd bios ([B]BIOS[/B] is the name of the folder that contains the BIOS files that I have)
> [B]afu 6001.cap /B /P /N /K /X /CLRCFG[/B]
> reset (reboots the PC)
> 
> I don't recommend flashing more than *1* BIOS at a time (no back to back), some BIOS versions requires the motherboard to cycle a boot and update certain ROM areas before the PC is ready to operate as it should, it's a precaution that is good to have when flashing BIOS.
> 
> *Never* flash using:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]afu BIOS.cap ([U]never do this[/U], this could very well soft-brick the motherboard, instead, use the commands mentioned earlier)[/B]
> 
> I hope that I have covered it all and good luck to everybody.


Thanks for clarifying @Ramad

I was going from 3404 modded to 3803 modded so upgrading AGESA not downgrading - this is why 1usmus instructions went wrong for me because they were expecting me to be coming from the same AGESA version (and bios ver) to the same but modded bios. This is why I got the error about ROMID being wrong.

What about the Afugan command? It sure looks like it erases all blocks.

If everyone uses /X, then reboots, then does the Afugan *.rom /GAN it should be ok then?


----------



## Ramad

crakej said:


> Thanks for clarifying @*Ramad*
> 
> I was going from 3404 modded to 3803 modded so upgrading AGESA not downgrading - this is why 1usmus instructions went wrong for me because they were expecting me to be coming from the same AGESA version (and bios ver) to the same but modded bios. This is why I got the error about ROMID being wrong.
> 
> What about the Afugan command? It sure looks like it erases all blocks.
> 
> If everyone uses /X, then reboots, then does the Afugan *.rom /GAN it should be ok then?


I don't use modded BIOS, because we have access to AMD CBS on our motherboard (C6H) and I would have modded it my self enabling only the options that I need, if I had to mod a BIOS. 
But I would advice that you flash the official BIOS of the modded BIOS first, restart and let the motherboard update the necessary sectors, then boot to EFI Shell again to flash the modded BIOS. You will be minimizing the room for a bad flash. I think the ROM will accept the modded ROM then. Again, don't take my answer as certainty, because I don't flash modded BIOS so I can't be sure.


----------



## crakej

Ramad said:


> I don't use modded BIOS, because we have access to AMD CBS on our motherboard (C6H) and I would have modded it my self enabling only the options that I need, if I had to mod a BIOS.
> But I would advice that you flash the official BIOS of the modded BIOS first, restart and let the motherboard update the necessary sectors, then boot to EFI Shell again to flash the modded BIOS. You will be minimizing the room for a bad flash. I think the ROM will accept the modded ROM then. Again, don't take my answer as certainty, because I don't flash modded BIOS so I can't be sure.


This is good advice! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

There are 2 update programs, one called Afuefix64.efi and one called Afugan.efi Afugan is the older (2013) version and I can't see any point in using it. Afuefix64 (2017) used with /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG WILL erase and flash all areas. Afugan (according to the help) doesn't even have an option /GAN

The /X option stops it from checking ROMID so I wouldn't recommend using that or you might downgrade without realizing and brick the board.

I also learned that you can put the files for flashing on your hard disk - I put mine on the root of my f: drive so I just boot from USB > fs4: > cd BiosFiles > Afuefi64.....

Edit: just thought - it it that Only Afugan will take .rom file and Afuefi64 will take cap files?


----------



## crakej

That stuff above aside - my machine is working pretty damn well - so something worked! prob using Afuefi64.

Strangely, IBT AVX will not work on first run, but subsequent runs pass? P95 passes for half hour while Aida64 mem test lasts 4 minutes before failure. Anyone know what might need tweaking? As I say, these settings worked fine on 3403.


----------



## Ramad

crakej said:


> This is good advice! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
> 
> There are 2 update programs, one called Afuefix64.efi and one called Afugan.efi Afugan is the older (2013) version and I can't see any point in using it. Afuefix64 (2017) used with /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG WILL erase and flash all areas. Afugan (according to the help) doesn't even have an option /GAN
> 
> The /X option stops it from checking ROMID so I wouldn't recommend using that or you might downgrade without realizing and brick the board.
> 
> I also learned that you can put the files for flashing on your hard disk - I put mine on the root of my f: drive so I just boot from USB > fs4: > cd BiosFiles > Afuefi64.....
> 
> Edit: just thought - it it that Only Afugan will take .rom file and Afuefi64 will take cap files?


*If the files are placed in the root of the USB flash drive and updating to a newer AGESA (your case):*



HTML:


fs4:

afuefix64 BIOS.cap /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG

reset

*When downgrading to an older BIOS with older AGESA:*



HTML:


afuefix64 BIOS.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG

The commands above only applies to official BIOS.
I think the file named AFUGAN is for flashing modded BIOS, follow the modders instructions in such case. */GAN* is G+A+N commands, search for A, G and N in help for at find out what they does.


----------



## crakej

Ramad said:


> *If the files are placed in the root of the USB flash drive and updating to a newer AGESA (your case):*
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> fs4:
> 
> afuefix64 BIOS.cap /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG
> 
> reset
> 
> *When downgrading to an older BIOS with older AGESA:*
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> afuefix64 BIOS.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG
> 
> The commands above only applies to official BIOS.
> I think the file named AFUGAN is for flashing modded BIOS, follow the modders instructions in such case. */GAN* is G+A+N commands, search for A, G and N in help for at find out what they does.


Thank you! This is exactly what I was trying to communicate lol!

for me I don't mind using my HD for the files - it's easier for me and I can't forget to transfer the right files (don''t need to) as they're all there on my HD. Still doing some research....might even do some NVRam dumps to see exactly what's going on (or not) with each command.

|I'll resume tomorrow but a quick check confirms that there is no /G option for Afugan. Also, Afuefi64 does not reject .rom files - I will experiment tomorrow but I hope I can confirm that Afugan is no longer required. Night all!

Edit: I've found that Afugan is just a renamed older version of Afuefix64, one of the last versions to include the hidden option /gan. The last version to support it was 3.06 (Afugan is V3.05) and it seems that it forces modded bios to be written overcoming bios locks preventing you from updating properly- essential if your modded bios is to work!


----------



## crakej

Just noticed in the cold light of day...and while feeling awake - that I set tRAS to 21 instead of 24! No wonder tests are failing - will gradually bump it back up and see what happens.

Update: I had actually entered tRAS as 13! First time i've seen evidence of memory learning - the bios had set it to 21 which was nearly stable - now i've put 'correct' value of 24 in, it's not stable at all....this is what I remember from last time I used 3803, but as the bios nearly got me stable, i'm going to have a play and see what I can do.

Update 2: I tried putting tRAS on auto as memory training seemed to have gone well, but bios chose 53! So I worked my way up from 21 and at tRAS=23 I seem to have stability! I was just on the verge of trying things like disabling C6 and/or C-States but it looks like I don't have to. CPU temp is a bit higher at load compared to 3404 at same settings so going to see if I can do anything to get that better.


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> Just noticed in the cold light of day...and while feeling awake - that I set tRAS to 21 instead of 24! No wonder tests are failing - will gradually bump it back up and see what happens.


Sounds like coffee and OC go together well


----------



## crakej

No coffee - that's why when I feel tired I have to stop, or I'll make silly mistakes like entering 13 for tRAS 

So I now have machine as stable as before - and a bit speedier - though more testing required....going to try these timings with 3266 now

Update: Sadly, although better than the last time I used 3803, I can't get it quite stable - not with extreme settings as on 3404. 3266 is completely unusable for now. Lots more experimenting to do


----------



## Dino369

Hello guys I need some consulting,

My safe OC for 1700 is 3,7Ghz at 1.25v LLC3, I received my Noctua nh-U14S and I tried 3,9Ghz with 1.36250v LLC3, I am stable at those voltages and the temperatures don't exceed 70C, but what worries me is that when doing stress test with OCCT Linpack my maximum CPU voltage goes up to 1.45v, whereas Aida64 system stability test shows a maximum of 1.42v.

Are those maximum voltages safe, should I try lower LLC or should I just keep my 3.7Ghz OC and never look back


----------



## SaccoSVD

You should measure vcore with HWinfo (SVI2 TFN), OCCT and CPUz/HWMon they all give false readings.


----------



## Dino369

SaccoSVD said:


> You should measure vcore with HWinfo (SVI2 TFN), OCCT and CPUz/HWMon they all give false readings.


Many thanks


----------



## ytzelf

MentalGR said:


> Got a Ryzen 7 1700,a Gigabyte GTX 1080 and 16GB Corsair Ram at 3066Mhz.
> Updated to the latest bios,i hadnt updated since 0902 version.
> 
> Since i updated everything got a lot lot worse.
> 
> I get fps drops and my gpu isnt working properly sometimes and i have to restart the pc.
> Pubg keeps crashing for no reason,and a few minutes ago i got a blue screen which had never happened to me before.
> 
> I am so sad and angry,why is this happening?Is this a general thing or is it just me?Pls reply


Dude! What's your bios version and have you solved this issue?
I'm having exactly the same issue with pubg and latest bios 3803.. Updated right when this bios was released and everything is going to **** now - can barely play.
I have a 1070 sli and 1600X

Is there anyway to downgrade from 3803 to say 3404? I'm not sure ASUS utility lets you do this.


----------



## crakej

ytzelf said:


> Dude! What's your bios version and have you solved this issue?
> I'm having exactly the same issue with pubg and latest bios 3803.. Updated right when this bios was released and everything is going to **** now - can barely play.
> I have a 1070 sli and 1600X
> 
> Is there anyway to downgrade from 3803 to say 3404? I'm not sure ASUS utility lets you do this.


Yes you can downgrade - search this thread for the information.

3803 is a new AGESA version and does exhibit many differences - you really need to start again with your OC as voltages and timings are working differently. It also has bugs. It took me some time to get any kind of stability with my ram at 3200

If you haven't updated to 3803 yet, I would wait, and if you have updated then either start your OC fresh, run at default settings, and/or downgrade until better bios comes out. (Just my opinion)


----------



## Wabbit16

Reading about how buggy the 3803 BIOS is I really wish there was a way for me to run my 2200G on an older version


----------



## crakej

Wabbit16 said:


> Reading about how buggy the 3803 BIOS is I really wish there was a way for me to run my 2200G on an older version


The info is here - you just gotta search for it - if I find it will post, but it is here....you can downgrade.


----------



## crakej

I see some Asus boards have bios 3805 - though might be special build for those boards. Also AGESA 10.0.01a is incoming with the CH6 this week so I think we'll have another bios to play with soon


----------



## Reous

Wabbit16 said:


> Reading about how buggy the 3803 BIOS is I really wish there was a way for me to run my 2200G on an older version


3803 is the best working bios for Raven Ridge. Previous versions are buggy af with these APUs.
Just saying


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> 3803 is the best working bios for Raven Ridge. Previous versions are buggy af with these APUs.
> Just saying


Have you had good results with the APU? Does the cpu run any better on our boards?


----------



## Reous

crakej said:


> Have you had good results with the APU? Does the cpu run any better on our boards?


Did only some fast tests. 4GHz at around 1.325v. Ram max 3333 stable (B-Die). Not really better.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> Did only some fast tests. 4GHz at around 1.325v. Ram max 3333 stable (B-Die). Not really better.


Interesting......does the APU have the newer IMC?


----------



## crakej

There are some new drivers coming through - they're on ASUS Taiwan now - https://www.asus.com/tw/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

New Ethernet, sound, USB and RAID drivers - maybe bios will follow....


----------



## Wabbit16

crakej said:


> The info is here - you just gotta search for it - if I find it will post, but it is here....you can downgrade.


I did see that, thanks. But I do believe the APU won't function on any BIOS dated prior to 3803, so I am stuck for the moment with this one - and I can't really say if it's buggy or not with the APU as it's my first foray into AMD territory and setup has been quite...harrowing, to say the least.


----------



## crakej

Wabbit16 said:


> I did see that, thanks. But I do believe the APU won't function on any BIOS dated prior to 3803, so I am stuck for the moment with this one - and I can't really say if it's buggy or not with the APU as it's my first foray into AMD territory and setup has been quite...harrowing, to say the least.


Stick with it - once you have it running good you won't look back


----------



## Wabbit16

crakej said:


> Stick with it - once you have it running good you won't look back


I sure hope so. I think I have it more or less sorted - Chrome was giving me hell with their hardware acceleration setting that seemed to cause some hassles.

But, I haven't had a BSOD in a week *touches wood*


----------



## mitna

So yesterday i bought and installed a Noctua D15 and now i can suddenly run 3200 14 15 15 15 30 1t(at 1.39v vddr, 1.05v soc) stable on my hynix mfr Kingston Hyperx predator memory(300% HCI memtest, OCCT large dataset, bunch of benchmarks). Previously on the stock Wraith cooler i could bench and stress test it, but as soon as the test exited/load dropped it would blackscreen at no matter what voltage/procodt.

Is ddr4 that temperature sensitive? Could the stock cooler have been destabilizing it by blowing hot air on the first stick? Or is it because i'm now running my cpu at higher voltages/frequencies that it somehow stabilized it? 

https://valid.x86.fr/5w88dp

https://imgur.com/zz76Hyu

https://imgur.com/6YMB9CQ

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7689546

I'm confused as to why its working, but im also happy that it is


----------



## Mergatroid

This is one of the reasons why I stopped purchasing AMD chips. Every one I have ever owned had a temperature reading glitch where it would be off by 10 or 20c.

Back in the day, I though it was just bad temp apps, but eventually I decided to make a build with Intel and....kapow! Problem was gone.

I don't know if it's the exact same issue here with the Ryzen famiily, but all I can really add is....par for the coarse.

It wasn't just this either. There were always some apps, mostly system monitoring apps, that just did not support AMD chips. It's unfortunate that this legacy seems to be carrying on. I honestly hope it's just a firmware update or something simple for you.


----------



## ratman826

Hi, new here. I am very confused to why memory oc option DOCP doesn't work when I upgraded to BIOS version 3803, it will not boot when I have that on (it will tell me OC failed and ask me to press F1 to enter UEFI)
It (DOCP) worked the first time I upgraded to 3803 and then after a blue screen, it doesn't work anymore.
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600 (no OC)
Ram: Corsair 8GBx2 CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
GPU: GTX 1060
Mobo: ASUS PRIME X370-PRO 
BIOS: 3803


----------



## mat9v

ratman826 said:


> Hi, new here. I am very confused to why memory oc option DOCP doesn't work when I upgraded to BIOS version 3803, it will not boot when I have that on (it will tell me OC failed and ask me to press F1 to enter UEFI)
> It (DOCP) worked the first time I upgraded to 3803 and then after a blue screen, it doesn't work anymore.
> CPU: Ryzen 5 1600 (no OC)
> Ram: Corsair 8GBx2 CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
> GPU: GTX 1060
> Mobo: ASUS PRIME X370-PRO
> BIOS: 3803


You can do two things:
1. Save current settings in a profile and load bios defaults, set DOCP for correct frequency and test.
2. Use some testing utility to verify if your memory is working correctly at some lower DOCP.
This sudden "not working after reboot" looks to me like the memory module developed errors and is not stable at the correct frequency.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Mergatroid said:


> This is one of the reasons why I stopped purchasing AMD chips. Every one I have ever owned had a temperature reading glitch where it would be off by 10 or 20c.
> 
> Back in the day, I though it was just bad temp apps, but eventually I decided to make a build with Intel and....kapow! Problem was gone.
> 
> I don't know if it's the exact same issue here with the Ryzen famiily, but all I can really add is....par for the coarse.
> 
> It wasn't just this either. There were always some apps, mostly system monitoring apps, that just did not support AMD chips. It's unfortunate that this legacy seems to be carrying on. I honestly hope it's just a firmware update or something simple for you.


Heavens to mergatroid, just because of that ??? 20c Offset was well documented since long time ago, some monitoring programs had adjustment for that and with Ryzen all BIOS versions are also adjusted so they show right temps. It is not a "glitch" but the way sensors are implemented and used to reduce risk of overheating and also by dynamically adjust core speed and voltage in power saving modes. Ryzen has several sensors per core but are used internally only plus one that is readable by SW. AMD Overdrive for FX processors and Ryzen Master correctly read and display both Package and Core temperatures.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Heavens to mergatroid, just because of that ??? 20c Offset was well documented since long time ago, some monitoring programs had adjustment for that and with Ryzen all BIOS versions are also adjusted so they show right temps. It is not a "glitch" but the way sensors are implemented and used to reduce risk of overheating and also by dynamically adjust core speed and voltage in power saving modes. Ryzen has several sensors per core but are used internally only plus one that is readable by SW. AMD Overdrive for FX processors and Ryzen Master correctly read and display both Package and Core temperatures.


Well said! 

Intel CPUs have their problems too - like Meltdown to name but one. I'm v happy with my AMD CPU and have had no such prpoblems


----------



## mat9v

I thought, that mergatroid was just trolling and didn't want to feed him.... why else would he even post in our thread while not having our motherboard...


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> I thought, that mergatroid was just trolling and didn't want to feed him.... why else would he even post in our thread while not having our motherboard...


It's a mountain lion, what else to expect.


----------



## crakej

and what else to do while we wait for the next, even better bios lol


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> and what else to do while we wait for the next, even better bios lol


Considering my 3803 is working pretty well for me, from next BIOS I'm expecting my RAM to work well above 3266MHz if not whole 3600 it's rated for. I'm guessing that the are waiting for 2xxx Ryzens to update. 2700x is my next processor.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Considering my 3803 is working pretty well for me, from next BIOS I'm expecting my RAM to work well above 3266MHz if not whole 3600 it's rated for. I'm guessing that the are waiting for 2xxx Ryzens to update. 2700x is my next processor.


I've lost a bit of stability on 3803 - tried loads of settings to see what it is but can't nail it down - I am at 3200 extreme settings though so suspect fast settings would be stable. I can't decide if I'll update my CPU or motherboard first - will new CPU give us better memory performance, or is it the motherboard? And which motherboard would I go up to? Prime x470 Pro or go for a top tier - CH7 or TaiChi x470... and will there be a 2800x?

Do any of you use the rtt settings? I use 7/off/5 but not sure it makes much difference...


----------



## MishelLngelo

I guess we'll have to wait beyond those engineering samples to get answers. Right now it's a lot of guessing.


----------



## ratman826

mat9v said:


> You can do two things:
> 1. Save current settings in a profile and load bios defaults, set DOCP for correct frequency and test.
> 2. Use some testing utility to verify if your memory is working correctly at some lower DOCP.
> This sudden "not working after reboot" looks to me like the memory module developed errors and is not stable at the correct frequency.


Hi, correct me if I'm wrong, doesn't DOCP auto detects all the timings and voltage of my ram? If the same setting worked before the BIOS upgrade, what's the possible reason that it is failing right now? Sorry I am still new at this...and I did hear that Corsair rams don't play nice with Ryzen CPUs, so is this instability to be expected?


----------



## crakej

ratman826 said:


> Hi, correct me if I'm wrong, doesn't DOCP auto detects all the timings and voltage of my ram? If the same setting worked before the BIOS upgrade, what's the possible reason that it is failing right now? Sorry I am still new at this...and I did hear that Corsair rams don't play nice with Ryzen CPUs, so is this instability to be expected?


Parts of the bios might be corrupt and causing you problems.

More likely (in my opinion) is that the latest bios contains the latest AGESA microcode, that and not long ago they completely changed the structure of the bios so some faults crept in. Like it says above you need to loads the default settings>boot>reboot>power off

Then switch on>boot fom usb and flash the bios nice and clean or as above, load the saved (if you didn't re-flash)profile>f10 to save and reboot to try those settings again.

I've found that I need to play with my settings on this bios to get it to work - not 100% stable - like it was on bios before (3404)


----------



## MishelLngelo

DOCP = XMP but it's not strictly applying it. XMP doesn't contain all the settings for given RAM.


----------



## crakej

The Stilt recommended this ram testing software https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/

It's nice and simple - just press a button


----------



## crakej

right.....last ditch attempt for stability - I think I will try to turn off c-states and/or C6 - I would prefer to keep my power saving, but if it can get me stable......

Edit: Very interesting - first I turned off C6, which had no effect (I was failing before at about 140% +)
Then turned off C-States - it made the memtest MUCH worse?! I've never experienced this behaviour before - it usually increases the stability of my OC. Could it be that my cpu voltage is too high? or SoC which is at 0.975 - i've read that SoC doesn't need 1.1volts any more - 0.95, but can't remember where I saw that nugget. And now to try something else!

Edit1: Ivé got it a bit more atable by changing the size of the channel interleave to 256b instead of 512b. Still something stopping it being completely stable....

Also, I have my CPU @ +0.00625 offset, if I want zero offset, I just set the voltage manual?


----------



## MrPhilo

Anyone know how to fix the 1.55Ghz bug? Tried google around but none off the solution work. Zenstate works fine atm but would prefer just using bios.

I want to start using offset voltage but it keeps clocking it to 1.55Ghz when I set a voltage. I tried both manual FID/DID and just 40.50


----------



## Bo55

Anyone that says that SOC voltage at 1.1 and higher is pointless obviously hasnt tested it enough to see the benefit or perhaps their board doesnt seem to like it. I have my soc voltage set to 1.1250v and its completely fine when running my 3200 strap cl14 + tuned sub timings. Lower is not better in my testing and over 1.1250 introduces instability. What really made a difference was an increase in core voltage a tad. My 1700x 3.9ghz OC was set to 1.39v which caused random freezing during gaming and i was certain everything else was tuned right except for core so i turned up it to 1.41v to see memory stabilise at 3200 along with a few other tweaks. My current setup is 4ghz @ 1.43v stable 3200. Core voltage for me at 1.45v or higher will not post. If you want memory stability on this board at 3200 or higher i would suggest keeping core voltage set in bios UNDER the recommended maximum 1.45v, and keeping it at 4ghz max as the extra 100mhz does sfa for gaming as you can see similar gains in cpu performance just from tuning subtimings. i had dropped my LLC for cpu and soc to level 2 and current capability to 120% as i saw no difference having it set to Level 3 and 130% then tune in your memory. I believe this board has troubles handling high voltages and for me works ALOT better with lower values. Dram voltage does not have to be very high either as have it set to 1.38v for 3200, which also works for 3333 and 3400 straps but stability isnt there which i think comes down to how the bios is made as 1201 bios for me ran 3333 fine and 3466 was usable but now it wont post at all no matter what i do. Im using the official 3803 bios and i run 2x 8gb Single rank b-die Trident Z's. Hope this can help some of you having issues. Once 2700x comes out i will be purchasing one and seeing what it can do on this board, 4.35ghz on all cores would be nice.


----------



## crakej

I can do my cpu OC on this bios fine - 4.1 @ 1.356v - it does go higher, but like you say it's best to back off a bit.

I've had problems with voltages you suggest - it boots, but crashes at SoC 1.1, been to 1.2 but no help. RAM is running at 1.355 (any higher causes corruption) 1.4 won't boot. My OC was 100% on previous bios with almost exact same settings.  These things can and are different between boards and CPUs though....

1201 was first bios that let me 'boot' at 3466. Things were getting better with each release (for me!) until 3803. I just need to take my time with the settings - I've already found a couple I needed to change to get things going much better - I reckon I will do it. Don't know about 3333/3466 yet! Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## crakej

MrPhilo said:


> Anyone know how to fix the 1.55Ghz bug? Tried google around but none off the solution work. Zenstate works fine atm but would prefer just using bios.
> 
> I want to start using offset voltage but it keeps clocking it to 1.55Ghz when I set a voltage. I tried both manual FID/DID and just 40.50


As far as I know you only enter the FID value, enter voltage in usual place (NOT DID) as an offset. Leave everything else.

Make sure you use the Ryzen power plan - I think it works now so you don't need p-states.


----------



## Bo55

crakej said:


> I can do my cpu OC on this bios fine - 4.1 @ 1.356v - it does go higher, but like you say it's best to back off a bit.
> 
> I've had problems with voltages you suggest - it boots, but crashes at SoC 1.1, been to 1.2 but no help. RAM is running at 1.355 (any higher causes corruption) 1.4 won't boot. My OC was 100% on previous bios with almost exact same settings.  These things can and are different between boards and CPUs though....
> 
> 1201 was first bios that let me 'boot' at 3466. Things were getting better with each release (for me!) until 3803. I just need to take my time with the settings - I've already found a couple I needed to change to get things going much better - I reckon I will do it. Don't know about 3333/3466 yet! Thanks for suggestions.


4,1 at 1.35v? wow. Do you have LLC set to 5 for that to work at that voltage? Or maybe you won the silicon lottery lol. Keep your soc voltage at most 1.125v that should be more than enough. Im hoping next bios will work on getting latency back down and allowing more stability with higher straps, because if a B350 board can work at 3600 then ours should be at least working properly at 3466.

Anyway this is what i have set for 3200

GD - Disabled
Power down enable - Disabled

RttNom - Disable
RttWr - Dynamic ODT off
RttPark - RZQ/3

Cad bus - 20,20,20,20

Cheers


----------



## crakej

Bo55 said:


> 4,1 at 1.35v? wow. Do you have LLC set to 5 for that to work at that voltage? Or maybe you won the silicon lottery lol. Keep your soc voltage at most 1.125v that should be more than enough. Im hoping next bios will work on getting latency back down and allowing more stability with higher straps, because if a B350 board can work at 3600 then ours should be at least working properly at 3466.
> 
> Anyway this is what i have set for 3200
> 
> GD - Disabled
> Power down enable - Disabled
> 
> RttNom - Disable
> RttWr - Dynamic ODT off
> RttPark - RZQ/3
> 
> Cad bus - 20,20,20,20
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for sharing.

A bit of both really - yes LLC5 but this chip takes a lot less than the one I had with the segfault issue. SoC at 1.25 doesn't work for me - lots of corruption  Will try these CadBus settings see qhat they bring me...


----------



## MrPhilo

crakej said:


> As far as I know you only enter the FID value, enter voltage in usual place (NOT DID) as an offset. Leave everything else.
> 
> Make sure you use the Ryzen power plan - I think it works now so you don't need p-states.


Thanks

I had my DID at 8 instead of Auto now it works perfectly! Currently it doesn't downclock, it stays on 4.00Ghz (I am using offset) - I have tried enabling CSTATES etc but it still stuck and I'm on Ryzen Power Plan

What other options prevent the clocks from downclocking


----------



## Bo55

crakej said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> A bit of both really - yes LLC5 but this chip takes a lot less than the one I had with the segfault issue. SoC at 1.25 doesn't work for me - lots of corruption  Will try these CadBus settings see qhat they bring me...


Np  You misread my voltage suggestion for soc. Its 1.125v not 1.25v haha


----------



## crakej

Bo55 said:


> Np  You misread my voltage suggestion for soc. Its 1.125v not 1.25v haha


Duh! Dyslexic!

I've done a lot of experimenting today, and I have got things much more stable managing to pass between 300-700% coverage. I've learned a few things including stuff that defiantly make me want to downgrade if we don't get new bios soon...

Turns out that nothing over 1.1v SoC works for me - but we have to remember there are literally thousands of combinations of settings, so I wouldn't rule out checking those voltages out, just bear in mind that many of us have found we need less voltage than others - either SoC, Dram or CPU - to get things steady.

I've been playing with CadBus and to some extent Rtt. Some settings are better than others, but none of the combinations i've tested have worked yet. I'm still not sure it does much for our boards......but

I also play with ProcODT and found that with this bios I can boot with ProcODT from 43-80ohms. I could not do this before, so this is significant - I couldn't boot 68 43 or 48ohms before

I also played with some voltages I normally leave alone - VPP_MEM which I set at 2.525 and SB2.5v which I set at 2.55v which had a positive effect - even without doing anything with CadBus or Rtt.

So I finish my day in some way more perplexed - I don't get why ProcODT seems so different to other bios versions, and the CadBus settings I'm still in 2 minds about - not sure they benefit our board, but might be different with different ram and voltages.

I'll have a go tomorrow see if I can learn any more.


----------



## Bo55

crakej said:


> Duh! Dyslexic!
> 
> I've done a lot of experimenting today, and I have got things much more stable managing to pass between 300-700% coverage. I've learned a few things including stuff that defiantly make me want to downgrade if we don't get new bios soon...
> 
> Turns out that nothing over 1.1v SoC works for me - but we have to remember there are literally thousands of combinations of settings, so I wouldn't rule out checking those voltages out, just bear in mind that many of us have found we need less voltage than others - either SoC, Dram or CPU - to get things steady.
> 
> I've been playing with CadBus and to some extent Rtt. Some settings are better than others, but none of the combinations i've tested have worked yet. I'm still not sure it does much for our boards......but
> 
> I also play with ProcODT and found that with this bios I can boot with ProcODT from 43-80ohms. I could not do this before, so this is significant - I couldn't boot 68 43 or 48ohms before
> 
> I also played with some voltages I normally leave alone - VPP_MEM which I set at 2.525 and SB2.5v which I set at 2.55v which had a positive effect - even without doing anything with CadBus or Rtt.
> 
> So I finish my day in some way more perplexed - I don't get why ProcODT seems so different to other bios versions, and the CadBus settings I'm still in 2 minds about - not sure they benefit our board, but might be different with different ram and voltages.
> 
> I'll have a go tomorrow see if I can learn any more.


Lol whoops.. Well i guess its all about experimenting. Seems as though you've got alot of tuning head room with ProcODT, my system will only work at 53.3 and will boot at 60 but blue screens alot, any other value will post loop. What positive effect did you get by upping SB2.5v ?


----------



## crakej

Bo55 said:


> Lol whoops.. Well i guess its all about experimenting. Seems as though you've got alot of tuning head room with ProcODT, my system will only work at 53.3 and will boot at 60 but blue screens alot, any other value will post loop. What positive effect did you get by upping SB2.5v ?


Mine used to only work at 60/53 as well....but not on 3803

SB2.5 - well, not sure yet, but when I took it out of the equation, memory failed sooner.


----------



## Lermite

While increasing my Vsoc above 0.975V is useless, setting VPP_MEM at 2.6V improves slightly the RAM stability.
As VPP_MEM may be set up to 2.8V, 2.6V must be perfectly harmless.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> While increasing my Vsoc above 0.975V is useless, setting VPP_MEM at 2.6V improves slightly the RAM stability.
> As VPP_MEM may be set up to 2.8V, 2.6V must be perfectly harmless.


Same for me - I get no benefit raising SoC and higher than that - VPP_MEM brought more stability for me but still not quite there. I wonder why there are few of us that can't raise SoC any higher - how come some with our boards are running SoC way over 1.0/1.1v and we can't? Type of ram? other things plugged in?

I'm going to try VPP_MEM a bit higher then see if it makes me stable....

Edit:2.6v seems sweet spot for me on VPP_MEM - any higher doesn't seem to do anything. Still not quite stable though - I might change to @Reous ver of 3803 though as some options are doubled up on this ver (3803 V2)


----------



## m4sta

Latest bios and lates ai suite & am4 drivers) and no longer random blackscreen without responsive pc witch needed to be turned off by phisically remove powercord. 
I can finally controll my fans via software praise the lord


----------



## crakej

m4sta said:


> Latest bios and lates ai suite & am4 drivers) and no longer random blackscreen without responsive pc witch needed to be turned off by phisically remove powercord.
> I can finally controll my fans via software praise the lord


What CPU/RAM/Settings you using?


----------



## crakej

I spent many hours yesterday playing with ram speed ending with starting fresh - made no assumptions about CPU speed/voltage. This is what I did:

After playing with voltages to get stable, I set voltages at known good settings and decided to checkout Rtt termination settings. I tried each setting, one by one and found that for our boards 7/off/4 or 5 seems like sweet-spot though one run went to 585% coverage. With just 1/auto/auto I got 597% coverage. 7 or 1 seems to be best for the first setting with others on auto. I believe auto values are probably 7/off/5 - the middle off setting is DEFINITELY correct though as no other setting will boot.

Sadly, this wasn't enough to get 3200 extreme stable which I could do on previous bios, but I suspect if I drop back to fast settings all should be ok.

I also found out that the ProcODT setting is very different on this bios - previous bios I could only boot with 56 or 60ohms - no other setting would boot other that auto - but this one I can go down to 43ohm and up to 80ohm so something is VERY different here. I couldn't decide of 56 or 48ohm was better so I stuck with 48, and occasionally tested with 56 but found no difference.

I then started again by flashing Reous' 3803M bios wiping everything. So, long story short - re did my CPU OC and I'm now running 4.1GHz @ 1.337v, LLC2 - a worthy improvement which I would not have had if i had not started literally from scratch - I 'forgot' everything I knew about my CPU and this is the reward I get! It's rock solid without ram OC - I can run IBT AVX, P95, CB15 and RamTest at the same time. I thought starting another CPU hungry app would make it flake out with vdroop - but it didn't!

Going to try today to get it stable on fast settings and do some real burn in tests to make sure my ram is solid.


----------



## mat9v

Menaged to kill the board again 
I had it all set well, was almost perfectly stably so I trued setting CadBus values (4 of them) to first 20ohm and when it did not help to 24 and finally 30ohm. After that the board just refused to boot again and what's worse, no cmos clearing or battery removing has helped. And it's not like CPU was even overclocked a lot as I was playing with memory so I dialed back to 4Ghz and 1.275V, memory was at 3066MT 16-18-18-18-38-58 1T procodt 48ohm.....


----------



## Lermite

I've soft bricked my board several times with old bios (up to 912) while playing with RttXxx values, but a clear CMOS were always enough to bring it back to life.
And with newer bios, I've spent numerous hours playing with every available settings (DQS, MemClock, RttNom, RttWr, RttPark, MemAddrCmdSetup, MemCsOdtSetup, MemCkeSetup, MemCadxxxxxxxxxxxx) without any soft brick (neither hard off course).

That's why your brick looks weird to me.
Perhaps your motherboard or anything connected to it was defective somehow and your board was unable to handle it properly.


----------



## mat9v

Lermite said:


> I've soft bricked my board several times with old bios (up to 912) while playing with RttXxx values, but a clear CMOS were always enough to bring it back to life.
> And with newer bios, I've spent numerous hours playing with every available settings (DQS, MemClock, RttNom, RttWr, RttPark, MemAddrCmdSetup, MemCsOdtSetup, MemCkeSetup, MemCadxxxxxxxxxxxx) without any soft brick (neither hard off course).
> 
> That's why your brick looks weird to me.
> Perhaps your motherboard or anything connected to it was defective somehow and your board was unable to handle it properly.


No that's just my luck probably, I haven't changed any part of the system for months so it would be strange for it to just happen right when I was playing with CadBus settings. Anyway, I bought another board, if it's not the reason my system is down it will just go to the kid's system I'm building.


----------



## Xpander69

mat9v said:


> Menaged to kill the board again
> I had it all set well, was almost perfectly stably so I trued setting CadBus values (4 of them) to first 20ohm and when it did not help to 24 and finally 30ohm. After that the board just refused to boot again and what's worse, no cmos clearing or battery removing has helped. And it's not like CPU was even overclocked a lot as I was playing with memory so I dialed back to 4Ghz and 1.275V, memory was at 3066MT 16-18-18-18-38-58 1T procodt 48ohm.....


 i have "bricked" mine couple of times also with CMOS not helping at all. What helped was that i removed GPU and RAMs, did clear CMOS couple of times and put all back in. Worth a shot i guess.


----------



## Lermite

Xpander69 said:


> i have "bricked" mine couple of times also with CMOS not helping at all. What helped was that i removed GPU and RAMs, did clear CMOS couple of times and put all back in. Worth a shot i guess.



You're right.
Removing everything from the board except the power supply, then doing a Clear CMOS before pluging back each component, one at a time: Fans, CPU, RAM, GPU, M2, SATA,... could make a board to wake up from coma.


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> No that's just my luck probably, I haven't changed any part of the system for months so it would be strange for it to just happen right when I was playing with CadBus settings. Anyway, I bought another board, if it's not the reason my system is down it will just go to the kid's system I'm building.


Gutted for you man! I agree that taking things out might work - including CPU - which definitely does something - the bios always knows you put a new chip in, dunno how, but it does.

V strange to die while you were doing that - i've been through all those settings no trouble at all. Hope you work it out.


----------



## mat9v

Took all components out, even took CPU out. Disconnected every single cable, followed mainboard instruction (both ways) to clear CMOS but no luck. Observing power draw on wallmeter, it starts with 80W, falls down to 70, then stays there for about 30 seconds, to rise to 120W and stay for another 30 second, then lowers down to 80W, then the cycle repeats ad infinitum. I think it has some problems clearing CMOS because I have changed how my pump behaves and it seems to follow bios sequence of events, where it loads personalized fan settings. I can hear the pump slowing down to 1400rpm from default 1800.


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> Took all components out, even took CPU out. Disconnected every single cable, followed mainboard instruction (both ways) to clear CMOS but no luck. Observing power draw on wallmeter, it starts with 80W, falls down to 70, then stays there for about 30 seconds, to rise to 120W and stay for another 30 second, then lowers down to 80W, then the cycle repeats ad infinitum. I think it has some problems clearing CMOS because I have changed how my pump behaves and it seems to follow bios sequence of events, where it loads personalized fan settings. I can hear the pump slowing down to 1400rpm from default 1800.


Did you hold the power button in for 15 secs as well? You may just need to power cycle a few times until it reverts settings. I just don't get why cmos clr won't work...


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> Did you hold the power button in for 15 secs as well? You may just need to power cycle a few times until it reverts settings. I just don't get why cmos clr won't work...


Sure I did, it was the first thing I tried - anyway, after 7 seconds of holding PB it just powers down the PC. Which is strange because holding PB is a signal to motherboard to power down the PC so it is still somewhat working. I tried another VGA just to make sure - no luck, another memory stick - same thing. Pulled VGA and memory - no beeps to report errors. I have pc speaker connected so I always knew when memory was a problem - I had 3 short "beeps" to signal memory training error, and normally when I power up the PC after about 5 seconds, display powers up and the speaker "beeps" once, after another 2 seconds bios shows up. But now everything is silent, no beeps, no display, no nothing. Keyboard or mouse do not light up, there is no power supplied to any USB port (I checked with simple usb desk light), and that also means there is no hope of blind flashing bios.
I even left the PC without power and battery for close to 12 hours - did not help any. Oh well, I will get a new board on Friday (bought a cheap one - ASRock X370 PRO4 - just to tide me over until replacement arrives).


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> Sure I did, it was the first thing I tried - anyway, after 7 seconds of holding PB it just powers down the PC. Which is strange because holding PB is a signal to motherboard to power down the PC so it is still somewhat working. I tried another VGA just to make sure - no luck, another memory stick - same thing. Pulled VGA and memory - no beeps to report errors. I have pc speaker connected so I always knew when memory was a problem - I had 3 short "beeps" to signal memory training error, and normally when I power up the PC after about 5 seconds, display powers up and the speaker "beeps" once, after another 2 seconds bios shows up. But now everything is silent, no beeps, no display, no nothing. Keyboard or mouse do not light up, there is no power supplied to any USB port (I checked with simple usb desk light), and that also means there is no hope of blind flashing bios.
> I even left the PC without power and battery for close to 12 hours - did not help any. Oh well, I will get a new board on Friday (bought a cheap one - ASRock X370 PRO4 - just to tide me over until replacement arrives).


try holding power button in for 10 secs after you power down - i'm sure that it's supposed to clear settings.... or that might be an urban myth...


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> try holding power button in for 10 secs after you power down - i'm sure that it's supposed to clear settings.... or that might be an urban myth...


Did not work anyway. I hope you meant that I was to, on powered on machine, press Power Button and keep it pressed until it powered down and then wait another 10 seconds? Did that. Anything else does not make sense because if I pressed power button and kept it pressed when machine is powered down it would just turn on.


----------



## AlphaC

https://overclockers.ru/lab/show/90028_9/obzor-i-testirovanie-materinskoj-platy-asus-prime-x370-pro

_Google translate:_
"With acceleration - nuances. Thanks to the participant of the Overclockers.ru *Prof* conference, who in his discussion of one of the previous reviews drew attention to the artificial limitation inherent in the BIOS of the AMD Socket AM4 motherboard in terms of performance level under AVX-applications.
On the motherboard under consideration, it was possible to bypass it only through a modified BIOS version, where access to the Relax EDC throttling parameter is available."
"Now let's start overclocking.I will say at once: with a good overclocking of the eight-core Ryzen with a high CPU VCore (more than ~ 1.4 V), the CPU power circuit can be easily "fried" during the stress tests, blowing is necessary."
"However, if you have a processor cooling system equipped with a fan, which is located so that part of the airflow from it gets to the CPU phase cooler Vcore, ..."
"... this is enough to maintain moderate temperatures." *(75.7°C)

*FYI


----------



## crakej

AlphaC said:


> https://overclockers.ru/lab/show/90028_9/obzor-i-testirovanie-materinskoj-platy-asus-prime-x370-pro
> 
> _Google translate:_
> "With acceleration - nuances. Thanks to the participant of the Overclockers.ru *Prof* conference, who in his discussion of one of the previous reviews drew attention to the artificial limitation inherent in the BIOS of the AMD Socket AM4 motherboard in terms of performance level under AVX-applications.
> On the motherboard under consideration, it was possible to bypass it only through a modified BIOS version, where access to the Relax EDC throttling parameter is available."
> "Now let's start overclocking.I will say at once: with a good overclocking of the eight-core Ryzen with a high CPU VCore (more than ~ 1.4 V), the CPU power circuit can be easily "fried" during the stress tests, blowing is necessary."
> "However, if you have a processor cooling system equipped with a fan, which is located so that part of the airflow from it gets to the CPU phase cooler Vcore, ..."
> "... this is enough to maintain moderate temperatures." *(75.7°C)
> 
> *FYI


So you mean that cpu throttles because of VRM temp - not necessarily cpu temp?

Edit: meant to say this is a great article - read if you haven't already! Thanks for the share


----------



## crakej

I got myself a good new CPU OC yesterday - rock solid 4.1GHz 1.377v LLC2. Then I added 3200 fast timings for my memory (3404L bios)

I run Aida64 Memtest for over an hour, IBT, P95 - all of them passed but RAMTest found problems after about 600% coverage - but pretty much nearly there. I reboot this morning and the OC is really unstable! How can that be? IBT AVX just causes a freeze after a few rounds and I have to turn off at the power to reboot. IBT can't complete 10 rounds like last night....either freezes or fails. 

Back to the drawing board for me....


----------



## crakej

duplicate


----------



## crakej

and another - I have no idea why! Sorry!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Has to be the microcode, they already said it can be buggy...so I'm assuming is not there yet.

My brother's 3200 rated B-die RAM simply cannot run with DOCP. Cannot run either at 2933mHz. Only at stock JEDEC.


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> Has to be the microcode, they already said it can be buggy...so I'm assuming is not there yet.
> 
> My brother's 3200 rated B-die RAM simply cannot run with DOCP. Cannot run either at 2933mHz. Only at stock JEDEC.


I guess so - it's interesting to note from that article that there are problems with settings sticking or changing themselves.

I found that raising my SoC LLC to 3 did the trick. I can prob just up the voltage in bios and reduce LLC back to 2


----------



## os4321

I find testing RAM overclocking to be random and unpredictable.

I replaced my CPU due to segfault issue so thought I will have a go at overclocking my RAM.

I tested RAM settings for 3200 14-14-14-34 Soc @1.0v which pass 1500% HCI Memtest (v6.0) 16x 850MB (9 hour session) but then 2 days later run the same test and it fail at the 90% mark.

I use Windows Sleep so wonder if something is changed internally somehow or after a reboot.

I then tested settings (using the DOCP profile) 3200 18-19-19-39 @ Soc auto (1.1v) passed 2000% HCI Memtest (v5.1) 16x 850MB (6.5 hour session) but I notice my Aida64 L2 cache copy speed is worse than at Bios defaults.

Maybe some settings give the impression of improving RAM stability when maybe it is limiting the CPU cache speed in some way and gives some "breathing room" to not produce errors due to slower cache speeds. I tested using the same DOCP settings last week (same hardware) and it had errors within few minutes so Im not sure why it passed this time. Again this seems random and unpredictable.

I wonder what is the best way to test RAM overclocking. I think it is a combination of checking the CPU cache speeds "look right" and passing memory tests. At the moment I am trying this method:

1. Use Memtest86 to test RAM outside of Windows. I notice the ASUS X370 board is blacklisted in the cfg file so it only runs single core CPU test. But if I remove it from the blacklist it will test Multi-processor CPU parallel mode. It also shows L1/L2/L3 and Mem speeds so i think this is a good consistent way to check CPU cache speeds.

2. I run quick tests 1,2 and 8 (random sequence). I do 4 passes of tests 1,2 and 8. Tests 6 and 7 are also ok but I find Test 8 most likely to report on errors.

3. Boot into windows and run Cinebench to check benchmark looks about right.

4. Run HCI memtest 16x 850MB overnight (I have Ryzen 1700 16GB RAM so 16 threads and 90% RAM coverage).

5. Run Aida64 cache and memory benchmarks if it looks normal.

I find HCI memtest is better at picking up RAM errors than Memtest86 but I use Memtest86 as a quick way to check there's no major issue before booting into windows OS.

I think I will follow up with other tools to be more confident the system is stable, maybe Prime95 custom blend test 13000MB, but I haven't got that far yet as the whole process is time consuming and unpredictable when an error will show up.

I am running my CPU at default (not overclocked) but I wonder maybe I need to overclock my CPU to run fast RAM (since Ryzen officially supports up to 2666), an idea to test in future I think, or maybe my CPU IMC can't do 3200 RAM speed, it's difficult to say due to how unpredictable when errors show up.


----------



## SaccoSVD

crakej said:


> I guess so - it's interesting to note from that article that there are problems with settings sticking or changing themselves.
> 
> I found that raising my SoC LLC to 3 did the trick. I can prob just up the voltage in bios and reduce LLC back to 2


SOC at LLC3 is perfectly fine for me. Normally my SOC is at 0.975v and at LLC3 it doesn't vdroop at all during IBT AVX or CB15


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm confident all these problems will be behind at some point, or severely mitigated.

In my case, seeing my (64GB 4dimm Hynix A die) kit run almost stable at 3200MHz (16,19,19,19) is very promising. And having it running 100% stable with DOCP at 2933 rated speed (even if this kit is not in the QVL) makes me happy.


----------



## mat9v

So I have conformed that my MB died on me. New MB = working PC
I have no idea how Asus can make something that can be borked by setting bios option (and being unable to reset settings to default). Well, I hope 3rd time will be a charm and the replacement board, once it arrives, will work fine for a long time....


----------



## crakej

Bad luck man  I had a couple of black screens when playing with the same settings, but fortunately mine came back to life!

On another note, AGESA 1.0.0.2 is coming and should have fixes for the sleep bug that affects some of us and it should fix the wrong cpu speed read out in Windows. Hopefully it will have some more improvements for memory - we can only hope!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ryzen 2000 series is coming up soon, something has to be done to AGESA.


----------



## weyburn

crakej said:


> Bad luck man  I had a couple of black screens when playing with the same settings, but fortunately mine came back to life!
> 
> On another note, AGESA 1.0.0.2 is coming and should have fixes for the sleep bug that affects some of us and it should fix the wrong cpu speed read out in Windows. Hopefully it will have some more improvements for memory - we can only hope!




what's the sleep bug?


----------



## Stareclipse

Possible 13 security flaws in Ryzen/Epyc... :

https://www.cnet.com/news/amd-has-a...its-own/?ftag=COS-05-10-aaa0a&linkId=49259913

https://amdflaws.com/


----------



## crakej

Stareclipse said:


> Possible 13 security flaws in Ryzen/Epyc... :
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/amd-has-a...its-own/?ftag=COS-05-10-aaa0a&linkId=49259913
> 
> https://amdflaws.com/


This is most likely bogus - a company trying to de-stabilize AMDs stock. They all need privilege to run, or a bios virus, both of which are very difficult if not impossible. There is nothing to worry about just now 

And those offices have been proved to be fake stock footage as well!


----------



## crakej

weyburn said:


> what's the sleep bug?


Some users have had problems waking from sleep - crashing, cpu speed variation...


----------



## weyburn

Stareclipse said:


> Possible 13 security flaws in Ryzen/Epyc... :
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/amd-has-a...its-own/?ftag=COS-05-10-aaa0a&linkId=49259913
> 
> https://amdflaws.com/


yeah like the person who said above, probably just someone getting paid say naughty things towards AMD. They say they can't deny that they're getting paid to publish this, so they are getting paid to publish this. Also from what i've seen, the "security flaws" they've posted require root access in your computer. If they already have root access, it doesn't matter if they can access a flaw in your CPU, they already got access lol.




crakej said:


> Some users have had problems waking from sleep - crashing, cpu speed variation...


ahh ok, i had an issue wth my computer randomly waking up after putting it to sleep, pretty sure it was my mouse, stopped happening once i changed it haha


----------



## Stareclipse

crakej said:


> This is most likely bogus - a company trying to de-stabilize AMDs stock. They all need privilege to run, or a bios virus, both of which are very difficult if not impossible. There is nothing to worry about just now
> 
> And those offices have been proved to be fake stock footage as well!


Believe Nothing You Hear, and Only Half That You See... But the reason I posted this is that the rumors are spreading and it won't hurt to keep an eye on this.


----------



## weyburn

Stareclipse said:


> Believe Nothing You Hear, and Only Half That You See... But the reason I posted this is that the rumors are spreading and it won't hurt to keep an eye on this.




everything i've heard in the past week about this is that the report is stupid, i'm sure if there's any substance to it, it'll blow up like wild fire


----------



## mat9v

Stareclipse said:


> Believe Nothing You Hear, and Only Half That You See... But the reason I posted this is that the rumors are spreading and it won't hurt to keep an eye on this.


Well you are spreading those rumors, so they are spreading.... I've seen stupid posts like this all over various forums - like some disease spreading around.


----------



## crakej

Again - all of the alleged 'bugs' can only run with privileges - if someone already has privileges on your machine then you have plenty more to worry about than this! One of the bugs requires the bios to have been hacked. Very unlikely.

There is some evidence that at least some of these have something about them, but really nothing that is a problem for us to worry about (see above) - just keep your machines secure. AMD will update us. Most users will never know anything of this.


----------



## Stareclipse

mat9v said:


> Well you are spreading those rumors, so they are spreading.... I've seen stupid posts like this all over various forums - like some disease spreading around.


You're wrong, I'm not spreading rumors, just seeing what others are thinking about it, nothing stupid about it. I have experience and I won't be fooled easy.
Had a huge argument before with some Intel-fanboys who, obviously, where convinced that it was all true. Those people are spreading these like a disease...


----------



## mat9v

Stareclipse said:


> You're wrong, I'm not spreading rumors, just seeing what others are thinking about it, nothing stupid about it. I have experience and I won't be fooled easy.
> Had a huge argument before with some Intel-fanboys who, obviously, where convinced that it was all true. Those people are spreading these like a disease...


Nope, not buying it - you never asked one question, just posted 2 links with an "info" about "security flaws" and then replied that the reason you posted is that the rumors are spreading. Well, you are the one spreading them here. Why would you post here anyway, you don't have our board and there are hundreds of places that are better suited to answer your supposed questions. Not to mention you linked to the "amdflaws" site and cnet without linking to any sites with editorials on this subject. Well, at least you left out viceroy and his comedy of horrors article...
For me, that is rumor mongering.


----------



## crakej

Stareclipse said:


> You're wrong, I'm not spreading rumors, just seeing what others are thinking about it, nothing stupid about it. I have experience and I won't be fooled easy.
> Had a huge argument before with some Intel-fanboys who, obviously, where convinced that it was all true. Those people are spreading these like a disease...


Agreed

I still think it stinks - the company director has taken a unilateral decision not to do things the way they have previously, like they were for intel a few weeks back.

Personally, I'm dying to see how the new AMD chips perform in our boards.... I'm not going to be the early adopter this time though!


----------



## SaccoSVD

It was a maneuver from Viceroy Research to lower the AMD stocks, I've looked around and Viceroy seems to be involved in more than one scandal having to do with crushing company XYZ to lower their stocks.

This could be either Viceroy trying to cash in on the market, or Intel's hitjob, or both.

If AMD proves this is all a move to hurt them (most likely) then Viceroy, CTS or even Intel will get sued big time.


----------



## SaccoSVD

About Viceroy....shady as hell.

https://www.moneyweb.co.za/in-depth/investigations/viceroy-unmasked/


----------



## crakej

Oh what a world we live in - this is just crazy.


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> About Viceroy....shady as hell.
> 
> https://www.moneyweb.co.za/in-depth/investigations/viceroy-unmasked/


Another good read (and view) on this: 
https://www.gamersnexus.net/industry/3260-assassination-attempt-on-amd-by-viceroy-research-cts-labs


----------



## Browni

And Bleeping Computer's take on this

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...sk-of-exploitation-says-independent-reviewer/


----------



## strumf666

https://www.techpowerup.com/242386/cts-labs-responds-to-a-techpowerup-technical-questionnaire
Perhaps this will shed some light on the matter, a bit too technical for me though.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I still smell bull crap in the way CTS is answering. Always putting down AMD in one way or another.

Also things like "off the top of my head"...come on. I bet if you hard wire the write protection there's no way to flash an unofficial BIOS.

Anyway, there's nothing to be concerned about (I think), the ones who should be concerned after all this is Viceroy/CTS. 

Anyone wants to make a bet?


----------



## SaccoSVD

LOOOOOL

TPU: How do you respond to the chaos and cynicism that has erupted because of the manner in which you made your public disclosures?

CTS: We are a small group of security researchers. We have no past experience with making publications, and there is no question we messed this one up. We certainly learned some hard lessons here.

That's the smoking gun: "We have no past experience with making publications"


----------



## SaccoSVD

The elephant in the room would be: If this problem is about ASmedia (wich Intel also has in their motherboards) why was this report directed towards AMD instead of ASMedia?


----------



## weyburn

I flashed the latest bios and it doesn't seem to allow me to get back to the older versions.

In my older version I was able to get 4.0 @ 1.356v, and now I'm at like 3.95 @ 1.33v

Everytime I try to flash an older version is says this is not a genuine bios or something like that.


----------



## Browni

SaccoSVD said:


> That's the smoking gun: "We have no past experience with making publications"


Indeed.

That throws all claims subject to scrutiny in particular where they may have a financial interest.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Supposedly one of the co founders is the owner of a hedge fund.

https://www.realworldtech.com/forum/?threadid=175139&curpostid=175169


----------



## Metalliogre

*Stuck @ 22*

Anyone ever have issues with overclocking with this chipset? Every time I overclock through bios or an auto tune-up from the Asus app, the multiplier gets stuck @ 22x


----------



## crakej

Prime x470 Pro - http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-x470-motherboard-manual-leaksand-reveals-a-lot-of-info.html

There are 2 M.2 ports, but sharing the same io, so you can't raid them - presumably you could do that using the PCEI 3.0 x 8 port if only using one GPU. There is an extra fan and RGB connector - that's only differences I can see...it's almost identical.

Note that memory speed goes up to 3466MTs(OC) - but *only* with Ryzen+ CPU - Ryzen 1 is still limited to 3200MTs on the Prime Pro platform

Of course there are a few that can already do more than 3200, but not as many as on the CH6 - so would the X470 board bring anything better memory-wise than our board? Does this mean that upgrading to Ryzen+ will bring memory speed up to 3466 on our boards (I hope this is the case!)? Or would upgrading to CH7 be a better option?


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> Prime x470 Pro - http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-x470-motherboard-manual-leaksand-reveals-a-lot-of-info.html
> 
> There are 2 M.2 ports, but sharing the same io, so you can't raid them - presumably you could do that using the PCEI 3.0 x 8 port if only using one GPU. There is an extra fan and RGB connector - that's only differences I can see...it's almost identical.
> 
> Note that memory speed goes up to 3466MTs(OC) - but *only* with Ryzen+ CPU - Ryzen 1 is still limited to 3200MTs on the Prime Pro platform
> 
> Of course there are a few that can already do more than 3200, but not as many as on the CH6 - so would the X470 board bring anything better memory-wise than our board? Does this mean that upgrading to Ryzen+ will bring memory speed up to 3466 on our boards (I hope this is the case!)? Or would upgrading to CH7 be a better option?


Erm? One is from CPU and the second is from Premontory chipset - there should be no sharing of resources, also the second M.2 is only PCIEx 3.0 x2 - oh and we loose 2x SATA connectors in new boards - a dealbraker for me.
https://www.purepc.pl/image/news/20...acje_o_plytach_glownych_pod_amd_ryzen_4_b.jpg
https://www.purepc.pl/image/news/20...acje_o_plytach_glownych_pod_amd_ryzen_5_b.jpg
About memory - I think that newer motherboards will not change a thing in memory performance because this is an issue with memory controller in CPU, it will be interesting to see if pairing ZEN+ with our X370 results in better memory compatibility


----------



## Reous

In the bios for X470-Pro is also a option for NVMe Raid mode.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> In the bios for X470-Pro is also a option for NVMe Raid mode.


Good news - but still won't be full speed with one x4 and one x2 - still, an improvement. Didn't notice the 6 sata - that's where the second M.2 comes from then. For me, I'd rather upgrade to more M.2 than SATA, though running SATA SSDs in Windows Storage Spaces seems to run pretty quick.


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> Erm? One is from CPU and the second is from Premontory chipset - there should be no sharing of resources, also the second M.2 is only PCIEx 3.0 x2 - oh and we loose 2x SATA connectors in new boards - a dealbraker for me.
> https://www.purepc.pl/image/news/20...acje_o_plytach_glownych_pod_amd_ryzen_4_b.jpg
> https://www.purepc.pl/image/news/20...acje_o_plytach_glownych_pod_amd_ryzen_5_b.jpg
> About memory - I think that newer motherboards will not change a thing in memory performance because this is an issue with memory controller in CPU, it will be interesting to see if pairing ZEN+ with our X370 results in better memory compatibility


Erm... Obviously I read that - I shared the link - I am dyslexic though so do miss things - thanks for pointing out what I missed.

Edit: memory I totally agree, though maybe the premium boards will better their predecessors performance a bit with better trace designs...


----------



## mat9v

Reous said:


> In the bios for X470-Pro is also a option for NVMe Raid mode.


Which is also present in some of X370 motherboards  Granted they apply to NVMe drives inserted into PCIEx x16 (since there is only one NVMe slot present on X370 boards) card but they do work


----------



## SaccoSVD

Why would you guys want RAID NVME? the reports prove there is no improvement in boot time or loading times. Only when copying massive files.


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> Why would you guys want RAID NVME? the reports prove there is no improvement in boot time or loading times. Only when copying massive files.


Some people like bragging rights 
But really, I work with large video files and really like to have a 150GB file moved between drives faster. Normally I have just over 1GB/s but wouldn't actually mind if it was 2 or 3 GB/s. Sure, for system/boot drive it is useless.

BTW - did anyone try to play with PLL voltage?
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-4.html - they had some thoughts on this matter and I have found out that my CPU is stable with even 1.7V - did it result with any chcnges in temps for anyone? It lowered mine.


----------



## crakej

I use lots of large file too, so extra speed is always welcome.


----------



## SaccoSVD

> and I have found out that my CPU is stable with even 1.7V


:O I'm amazed is still alive.


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> :O I'm amazed is still alive.


Why?
Standard PLL voltage is 1.8V.
This is not a CPU core or SoC voltage 
Did you read the linked article on Tomshardware ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

So I ordered some liquid metal (Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut) and also an ARCTIC Accelero III for my 980ti (also some nail laquer)

https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-xtreme-iii.html

I'm gonna apply some LM on the CPU and also the GPU.


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v said:


> Why?
> Standard PLL voltage is 1.8V.
> This is not a CPU core or SoC voltage
> Did you read the linked article on Tomshardware ?


Ahh...PLL....I just read "my CPU is stable with even 1.7V" and jumped off my chair


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> So I ordered some liquid metal (Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut) and also an ARCTIC Accelero III for my 980ti (also some nail laquer)
> 
> https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-xtreme-iii.html
> 
> I'm gonna apply some LM on the CPU and also the GPU.


you won't be disappointed with Liquid metal - though it takes ages to apply it!


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> you won't be disappointed with Liquid metal - though it takes ages to apply it!


Oh, I know an easy way. Take a rubber glove, put a drop of LM on the cpu and start rubbing it in circles using a single digit of your hand. It takes maybe 60 seconds to spread it fully on IHS - it is even easier then with normal paste because it naturally spreads evenly.


----------



## MrPhilo

I'm still having difficulties finding a way to get my CPU to downclock on adaptive voltage.

I am using the modded bios 3401/3

I had FID or DID can't remember on 160 and the other one on Auto

Adaptive voltage + to make it 1.325V

Manual for SoC at 1.1V

1.400V for RAM

Any ideas? CStates maybe or something?

Also anyone else board A1 and A2 is less stable than there B1 and B2 for the RAM? My A1 and A2 can't run at 3333 or 3200 at all. Just 2933.


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v said:


> Oh, I know an easy way. Take a rubber glove, put a drop of LM on the cpu and start rubbing it in circles using a single digit of your hand. It takes maybe 60 seconds to spread it fully on IHS - it is even easier then with normal paste because it naturally spreads evenly.


Oh! thank you. That's a very useful tip.

I guess I would have to clean the gloves first, cause they come with talcum powder.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Do you apply this much on each side Crakej?


----------



## strumf666

SaccoSVD said:


> Oh! thank you. That's a very useful tip.
> 
> I guess I would have to clean the gloves first, cause they come with talcum powder.


Or buy gloves without talc


----------



## ZeNch

Sorry i dont remember if i can downgrade my BIOS (official) to other with other AGESA code... i like go to 1201 BIOS (i have 3200mhz ram with this.)

"AFUDOS /gan" is for mod bios, what command i need to use? or the same?


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> Do you apply this much on each side Crakej?


Looks about right - I actually found that adding a bit more could help with actually getting it coated - easy enough to syringe off excess - but be careful not to let it go off the edge of the cpu! The rubber glove way sounds cool though - I will try that next time.

It's hard to get the stuff to coat the metal initially but persevere....if you don't have a glove.


----------



## SaccoSVD

crakej said:


> Looks about right - I actually found that adding a bit more could help with actually getting it coated - easy enough to syringe off excess - but be careful not to let it go off the edge of the cpu! The rubber glove way sounds cool though - I will try that next time.
> 
> It's hard to get the stuff to coat the metal initially but persevere....if you don't have a glove.


Thanks mate  

Also after watching Gamer Nexus's video about it I feel pretty confident about it.


----------



## leandrolnh

ZeNch said:


> Sorry i dont remember if i can downgrade my BIOS (official) to other with other AGESA code... i like go to 1201 BIOS (i have 3200mhz ram with this.)
> 
> "AFUDOS /gan" is for mod bios, what command i need to use? or the same?


Yes, you can, please refer to my post: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-710.html#post26754129


----------



## ZeNch

leandrolnh said:


> Yes, you can, please refer to my post: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-710.html#post26754129


Thanks!!!!


----------



## strumf666

AMD's statement regarding CTS:
https://www.techpowerup.com/242550/initial-amd-technical-assessment-of-cts-labs-research


----------



## MishelLngelo

That may be delaying new BIOS and AGESA.


----------



## crakej

it's good they have done this. Important thing to take away from this is that if a system is secure, it's secure.....and soon will be even more secure.

Edit: Some boards like CH6 (surprise surprise) got a release after AGESA 1.0.0.0.a in Feb, but it's just revised/updated AGESA 1.0.0.0.a - some say it improved their memory performance...


----------



## Stareclipse

mat9v said:


> Nope, not buying it - you never asked one question, just posted 2 links with an "info" about "security flaws" and then replied that the reason you posted is that the rumors are spreading. Well, you are the one spreading them here. Why would you post here anyway, you don't have our board and there are hundreds of places that are better suited to answer your supposed questions. Not to mention you linked to the "amdflaws" site and cnet without linking to any sites with editorials on this subject. Well, at least you left out viceroy and his comedy of horrors article...
> For me, that is rumor mongering.


Sorry for the late response, abroad..
Does every comment really have to be a question? You have misinterpreted it, point.
And now I really do not put any more time in your comments about the so-called spreading of rumours...


----------



## Stareclipse

Quick question : with which brand of liquid metal did you get the best results?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think the most popular as of now is Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut.


----------



## crakej

I used Coollaboratory Liquid Pro


----------



## crakej

Wow - computer just rebooted for 1st time in ages, and not long after this weeks windows update.

When it came back on , it did Post, but then i got 1 long and 3 short beeps - Video not Detected! Had to reboot a couple of times before it worked! Worrying....


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> Wow - computer just rebooted for 1st time in ages, and not long after this weeks windows update.
> 
> When it came back on , it did Post, but then i got 1 long and 3 short beeps - Video not Detected! Had to reboot a couple of times before it worked! Worrying....


Try re-seating the video card and clean contacts with some pure alcohol.


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> Try re-seating the video card and clean contacts with some pure alcohol.


I shall do that - and give it a good spring clean. I need to move my rad as well....it's at the top, but I put the pipes toward the front as I wasn't planning to replace my DVD drive, but I got a blueray which won't go in unless I put the pipes to the rear.

I'm going to try mounting a fan on the back blowing air in see if that improves things for me.


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> I shall do that - and give it a good spring clean. I need to move my rad as well....it's at the top, but I put the pipes toward the front as I wasn't planning to replace my DVD drive, but I got a blueray which won't go in unless I put the pipes to the rear.
> 
> I'm going to try mounting a fan on the back blowing air in see if that improves things for me.


I have a front 200mm fan blowing inside over drives, one 140mm at the back blowing air out, 3x140mm on top of the case blowing out chilling water and one perpendicular that is blowing air on the VRMs. If only my temporary board had DC Fan control instead of PWM... because for now all my 140mm fans spin at 900rpm even at 1% PWM 
I hope my Asus get back here soon.


----------



## Lermite

HDDs reliability and lifespan are reduced by a too low temperature.
The best temperature for them is between 35 and 50°C.

That's why I:
- moved my HDDs outside the front fans stream
- added some pieces of cardboard to isolate the lowest HDD
- removed the empty HDD cages in front of the fans to improve their efficiency.

The result:


Spoiler













Both front fans are the powerful Noctua PPC Industrial 3000 RPM 140 mm and they are plugged on the Fan2 connector:


----------



## mat9v

Lermite said:


> HDDs reliability and lifespan are reduced by a too low temperature.
> The best temperature for them is between 35 and 50°C.
> 
> That's why I:
> - moved my HDDs outside the front fans stream
> - added some pieces of cardboard to isolate the lowest HDD
> - removed the empty HDD cages in front of the fans to improve their efficiency.
> 
> The result:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both front fans are the powerful Noctua PPC Industrial 3000 RPM 140 mm and they are plugged on the Fan2 connector:


Can you point me at the info about the best working temps for HDDs? AFAIK the problem with operating temperatures was that information written on the plate at some temperature could in some cases not be readable at some other wildly different temperature. So the "ticket" to success was keeping HDD at stable temps and it is easier to do that with good air circulation then with no circulation - temps rise a lot with heavy HDD use.


----------



## lassivv

Hi everyone. Because this so big X370 Prime pro topic need to be registered here.

Just think is any thinkings what is best bios version to overclock Ryzen (1700).

I use bios version 1201.. and what i look on website there is about 5-6 new bios updates this motherboad.

1201 works ok and not have any problems with that, but of course interested to try little more overclock and maybe new agesas etc helps that.

My settings are now:
3.9ghz
1.05v soc voltage
1.325vcore
llc lvl3

When i buy this processor (about 1year ago) 3.9ghz seems to be limit. 3.925ghz not work what ever i do. I tested 1.4vcore max. Maybe i need to do some other settings on bios to go over 3.9ghz? Or is that "dead wall" on my prosessor? Of course interested if bios update helps this going 4ghz limit. 

Memory Flarex 3200cl14 what i use 3333cl14"fast Stilt". 1.380voltage.

Cooling: 2pcs 2x120mm radiators (40mm) cpu max out games 57celcius, idle or destop is normally something 31-35celcius. (with liquid metal get more lower temps, but i think temps are not problem to go upper ghz)

Or is best to keep this 1201 version? Someone just changed back to 1201 version couple message before this.


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> Can you point me at the info about the best working temps for HDDs?



This comes from a Google survey about their datacenter: http://research.google.com/archive/disk_failures.pdf
especially the "Figure 4" on the page 6.

Obviously, the range 35 - 50°C I talked about was a bit too high.
The best range is from 25 or 30°C to 45°C.

But that still means what fans blowing on HDDs can alter their reliability, especially when the room temperature is already pretty cold like mine. during this damn freezing spring.


----------



## Xpander69

lassivv said:


> Hi everyone. Because this so big X370 Prime pro topic need to be registered here.
> 
> Just think now is any thinking what is best bios version to overclock Ryzen (1700).
> 
> I use bios version 1201.. and what i look on website there is about 5-6 new bios updates this motherboad.
> 
> 1201 works ok and not have any problems with that, but of course interested to try little more overclock and maybe new agesas etc helps that.
> 
> My settings are now:
> 3.9ghz
> 1.05v soc voltage
> 1.325vcore
> llc lvl3
> 
> When i buy this processor (about 1year ago) 3.9ghz seems to be limit. 3.925ghz not work what ever i do. I tested 1.4vcore max. Maybe i need to do some other settings on bios to go over 3.9ghz? Or is that "dead wall" on my prosessor? Of course interested if bios update helps this going 4ghz limit.
> 
> Memory Flarex 3200cl14 what i use 3333cl14"fast Stilt". 1.380voltage.
> 
> Cooling: 2pcs 2x120mm radiators (40mm) cpu max out games 57celcius, idle or destop is normally something 31-35celcius. (with liquid metal get more lower temps, but i think temps are not problem to go upper ghz)
> 
> Or is best to keep this 1201 version? Someone just changed back to 1201 version couple message before this.


my 1700X is also 1 year old and a bit more and pretty much same story, i cant get more than 3.9ghz with under 1.4V. 3.925Ghz is allmost stable at 1.385V, but not quite 4.0Ghz with 1.4V im able to run geekbench but its not stable at all. im on the latest 3803 atm with 3.9ghz and 1.35V vcore LLC3. For me change from 1201 allowed my memory to go from 2800mhz to 2933mhz, but its still a bit unstable at least with thiter 14CL timings., i have 4 sticks of corsair vengeance, dunno which die they have. So basically if you are satisfied with your current bios then do not upgrade and wait for even newer ones i guess.


----------



## Lermite

The latest bios 3803 can improve performances and stability of recent CPUs.
But it can also worsen them to the older ones.

My 1700 from 1707 is unstable as hell with the 3803 at such a point I had to downgrade to 3404 to get back a stable working rig.


----------



## MishelLngelo

3803 is mixed blessing for me. My 1700x is perfectly stable at 3.9 but RAM can't go over 3200MHz with tight (Cl14 etc) timings and barely good enough at 32660MHz with CL 17, stable enough for testing but Windows and some SW throw errors. BIOS 3404 was barely able to run with TPUII settings (3.85) and was frequently just getting stuck at 1.5 but RAM (Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX) x2 was running at 3333 MHz/Cl16. Hoping for next BIOS to merge capabilities 
of CPU and RAM. Also waiting eagerly for 2700x. That should be good combination.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> 3803 is mixed blessing for me. My 1700x is perfectly stable at 3.9 but RAM can't go over 3200MHz with tight (Cl14 etc) timings and barely good enough at 32660MHz with CL 17, stable enough for testing but Windows and some SW throw errors. BIOS 3404 was barely able to run with TPUII settings (3.85) and was frequently just getting stuck at 1.5 but RAM (Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX) x2 was running at 3333 MHz/Cl16. Hoping for next BIOS to merge capabilities
> of CPU and RAM. Also waiting eagerly for 2700x. That should be good combination.


I'm hopeful we'll have a decent update at some point - we haven't had a release since January.... I hoped they would at least have a go at killing some of the bugs in 3803 for us but looks like we're going to be kept waiting...

I can't get my ram stable on 3803, even on 3404 it's pretty hard but I seemed to have been able to get good enough stability for now.

I have to say most of you have much neater set-ups than me......i'm really not patient enough to put wires neatly lol - going to have to tidy a bit though as want to get more air to my VRMs and RAM


----------



## MishelLngelo

I had only Kingston 3000MHz (Hynix a-die) RAM with earlier than 3404 BIOS and 2933MHz at Cl12 was easy to maintain since second or third BIOS but of course it wouldn't go a Hertz higher than that. Vengance (Hynix m-die) 3200 wouldn't go over 2933MHz either but this Kingston is b-die and I expected much more from it. Does anybody know if 2700x will have better IMC ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Time to apply LM to my GPU/CPU

Wish me luck


----------



## MishelLngelo

SaccoSVD said:


> Time to apply LM to my GPU/CPU
> 
> Wish me luck


OK, brake a leg as they say in theater.


----------



## Xpander69

Lermite said:


> The latest bios 3803 can improve performances and stability of recent CPUs.
> But it can also worsen them to the older ones.
> 
> My 1700 from 1707 is unstable as hell with the 3803 at such a point I had to downgrade to 3404 to get back a stable working rig.


thats odd, 3803 is the best for me in terms of stability as well as memory clocks  3404 was constant black screens for me when comptuer was siting on idle for longer time.
thats my cpu https://imgur.com/a/NEXSg


----------



## crakej

Xpander69 said:


> thats odd, 3803 is the best for me in terms of stability as well as memory clocks  3404 was constant black screens for me when comptuer was siting on idle for longer time.
> thats my cpu https://imgur.com/a/NEXSg


what type of ram do you have? b-die?


----------



## SaccoSVD

LM applied.

4 degree lower on the CPU (from 72c to 68c) not a crazy difference but good to me, specially since we are going out of winter.

New GPU cooler installed, also LM applied (TOOK ME AGES) ... the combo gave me a 14c difference. (83c to 69c max) and of course totally silent now.

YAY!


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> LM applied.
> 
> 4 degree lower on the CPU (from 72c to 68c) not a crazy difference but good to me, specially since we are going out of winter.
> 
> New GPU cooler installed, also LM applied (TOOK ME AGES) ... the combo gave me a 14c difference. (83c to 69c max) and of course totally silent now.
> 
> YAY!


Well done! 4 degrees is 4 degrees! When I was applying mine I got SO bored of trying to spread it  I see you can buy special applicators but do't know if they make it any easier....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ah, yes I forgot to mention. 

It was real easy to apply with the black swab. I thought it was gonna be MUCH harder, but no....a pin size drop as suggested was enough and spreaded quite nicely, no probs at all.


----------



## ManofGod1000

I am sure I am not the only one but, I just want to say, I think the Aura software sucks and I hate it. The reason for me is simple, it causes my computer to lock up hard when I am trying to download something and only then. I have removed the software, rebooted and everything is back to normal.


----------



## SaccoSVD

The Aura software has been causing problems on some systems since day one.

I'm kinda glad I just have Vengeance LED in white, and that's it....nothing to tweak


----------



## Xpander69

crakej said:


> what type of ram do you have? b-die?


no idea about die, but 4 sticks of this: CORSAIR Corsair Vengeance LED 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz C16 CMU16GX4M2C3200C16


----------



## SaccoSVD

Apparently they're Samsung Dies....can't tell if they're B die. But the timings suggests so.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/...e-LED-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL16-CMU16GX4M2C3200C16


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> I had only Kingston 3000MHz (Hynix a-die) RAM with earlier than 3404 BIOS and 2933MHz at Cl12 was easy to maintain since second or third BIOS but of course it wouldn't go a Hertz higher than that. Vengance (Hynix m-die) 3200 wouldn't go over 2933MHz either but this Kingston is b-die and I expected much more from it. Does anybody know if 2700x will have better IMC ?


Yes - from what I've read, it has better IMC, running at 133MHz - ours runs at 100 - don't quote me on that though, will try find article for you, but it is better.


----------



## crakej

After turning my radiotor - and cleaning a years dust from it, adding a fan blowing in at the back, things are running well. I was surprised at the amount of stuff that had built up on the rad! 

Peeled the plastic from the PCH while I was in there - that coupled with the rear fan dropped it below 60 degrees. VRMs are a bit cooler as well, 33 at idle and 55 at load - was upper 60s/lower 70s before at load.


----------



## SaccoSVD

This is what I use to dust off my PC. Quite effective, you just have to be careful not to let the fans spin.

https://www.amazon.de/UMS-C002-Prof...TF8&qid=1521910359&sr=8-4&keywords=air+blower


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> This is what I use to dust off my PC. Quite effective, you just have to be careful not to let the fans spin.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/UMS-C002-Prof...TF8&qid=1521910359&sr=8-4&keywords=air+blower


That's exactly what I was thinking earlier lol - def need one of those.

After putting everything together, I was just - well, in the mood to do more! I decided to have another go at bios 3803 thinking I had learned what I needed to get it stable, but no, it's not as stable as it was on 3404 but I'm going to stick with it for now...and try figure out what changed and what I need to change to get stability back. I think we'll have another bios soon enough any way


----------



## gasolin

2x8gb 3200mhz cl 14 g skill flare x ram https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx is making my games crash in 15-20 min at 3200mhz 14 cl. (DCOP at 3200mhz)

I just set the ram to aut which i won't run them at (they need to run faster for more fps in games) but now i can play a game in 30 min with no freeze,crash of the game, what to do ? (besides raising the ram speed and play a game)


----------



## Lermite

The DOCP profile only defines the timings, and perhaps even not all of them.

My own RAM (HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C) was unstable since I tried the bios 3803, even after I flashed back the 3404.
It wasn't even stable at 3066 with loosened timings.

I spent two days to find the right settings to make it stable at 3200 with tight timings. I've almost ended up crazy but I succeeded.

There was no point to raise the voltages except VPP_MEM to 2.6V.
The key was all the values in ohm:



Code:


DQS Drive Strengh: 60
RttNom: RZQ/4
RttWr: Off
RttPark: RZQ/6
MemAddrCmdSetup: 60
MemCsOdtSetup: 60
MemCkeSetup: 60
MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 30
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 30
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: 30
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren 30

All my settings:


Spoiler






Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [152]
> DID [8]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [None]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.03750]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [0.95000]
DRAM Voltage [1.36000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.60000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 5]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 4]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Extreme]
Target TDP [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
tCAS [14]
tRCDRD [14]
tRCDWR [14]
tRP [14]
tRAS [28]
MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
DQS drive strength [60 ohms]
tRC [42]
tRRDS [5]
tRRDL [9]
tFAW [30]
tWTRS [4]
tWTRL [12]
tWR [10]
tRCPAGE [Auto]
tRDRDSCL [2]
tWRWRSCL [2]
tRFC [256]
tRFC2 [190]
tRFC4 [117]
tCWL [14]
tTRP [8]
tRDWR [7]
tWRRD [2]
tWRWRSC [1]
tWRWRSD [6]
tWRWRDD [6]
tRDRDSC [1]
tRDRDSD [4]
tRDRDDD [4]
tCKE [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Command Rate [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/4]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/6]
MemAddrCmdSetup [60]
MemCsOdtSetup [60]
MemCkeSetup [60]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
CLDO_VDDP Voltage [943]




But all these values are the right ones for my CPU, MB and RAM.
Your rig may need different ones to get stable but you have to look for them by yourself if mine doesn't work.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I ran a 50GB IBT AVX for 30min.

Only 70c with the LM....jeez! so is actually 6c less (at least today)


----------



## gasolin

Lermite said:


> The DOCP profile only defines the timings, and perhaps even not all of them.
> 
> My own RAM (HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C) was unstable since I tried the bios 3803, even after I flashed back the 3404.
> It wasn't even stable at 3066 with loosened timings.
> 
> I spent two days to find the right settings to make it stable at 3200 with tight timings. I've almost ended up crazy but I succeeded.
> 
> There was no point to raise the voltages except VPP_MEM to 2.6V.
> The key was all the values in ohm:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> DQS Drive Strengh: 60
> RttNom: RZQ/4
> RttWr: Off
> RttPark: RZQ/6
> MemAddrCmdSetup: 60
> MemCsOdtSetup: 60
> MemCkeSetup: 60
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 30
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 30
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: 30
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren 30
> 
> All my settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [152]
> > DID [8]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> Performance Bias [None]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
> VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.03750]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [0.95000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.36000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.60000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 5]
> VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
> VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 4]
> VDDCR SOC Current Capability [130%]
> VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
> VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> tCAS [14]
> tRCDRD [14]
> tRCDWR [14]
> tRP [14]
> tRAS [28]
> MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
> DQS drive strength [60 ohms]
> tRC [42]
> tRRDS [5]
> tRRDL [9]
> tFAW [30]
> tWTRS [4]
> tWTRL [12]
> tWR [10]
> tRCPAGE [Auto]
> tRDRDSCL [2]
> tWRWRSCL [2]
> tRFC [256]
> tRFC2 [190]
> tRFC4 [117]
> tCWL [14]
> tTRP [8]
> tRDWR [7]
> tWRRD [2]
> tWRWRSC [1]
> tWRWRSD [6]
> tWRWRDD [6]
> tRDRDSC [1]
> tRDRDSD [4]
> tRDRDDD [4]
> tCKE [1]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Command Rate [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/4]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/6]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [60]
> MemCsOdtSetup [60]
> MemCkeSetup [60]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> CLDO_VDDP Voltage [943]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all these values are the right ones for my CPU, MB and RAM.
> Your rig may need different ones to get stable but you have to look for them by yourself if mine doesn't work.


Noticed even on DCOP and 3200mhz it crashes since it doesn't set voltage to 1.3500 it's just at stock 1.2000volt and some other settings is not the setting they are surpose to be.

Can someone please tell me the diffrence at 3200mhz cl 14 (doesn't matter what ram it is as long as it's 3200mhz cl 14) it's the passmark perfomance test 9 and 2133mhz and 2666mhz.

Still not impressed that this mb cant run flare x ram at there native rated speed 3200mhz cl 14, even with more than 15 bios updates


----------



## F0RCE963

gasolin said:


> 2x8gb 3200mhz cl 14 g skill flare x ram https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx is making me game crash in 15-20 min at 3200mhz 14 cl. (DCOP at 3200mhz)
> 
> I just set the ram to aut which i won't run them at (they need to run faster for more fps in games) but now i can play a game in 30 min with no freeze,crash of the game, what to do ? (besides raising the ram speed and play a game)


Which BIOS are you using?


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> Noticed evene on DCOP and 3200mhz it crashes since it doesn't set voltage to 1.3500 it's just at stock 1.2000volt
> 
> Can someone please tell me the diffrence at 3200mhz cl 14 (doesn't matter what ram it is as long as it's 3200mhz cl 14) it's the passmark perfomance test 9 and 2133mhz and 2666mhz.
> 
> Still not impressed that this mb can run flare x ram at there native rated speed 3200mhz cl 14 even with more than 15 bios updates


Memory mark is 2234 - 2247 at 3200 and Cl 14 here. Second pass is always higher for some reason. Of course it's W10 with relatively high usage as in normal running of the machine. On clean W10 start, score goes up to 2300.


----------



## Lermite

I was curious to know my Passmark scores so I've tried it, without rebooting:


----------



## F0RCE963

Lermite said:


> I was curious to know my Passmark scores so I've tried it, without rebooting:


And here is mine, I have Flare X 3200CL14


----------



## gasolin

F0RCE963 said:


> Which BIOS are you using?



Latest bios 3803

Might also be my cpu (memory controller) a few weeks ago i changed my ryzen 1600 to a 1700


----------



## gasolin

Lermite said:


> I was curious to know my Passmark scores so I've tried it, without rebooting:


What ram do you have?


----------



## F0RCE963

gasolin said:


> Latest bios 3803


My Flare X kit doesn't like that version so I reverted back to 3402 and as you can see from the screenshot I provided it is running great!


----------



## Lermite

gasolin said:


> What ram do you have?


You must have missed what I replied to you yesterday: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-743.html#post27027657

-> HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C


----------



## gasolin

I have to go up (currently at 2666mhz on aut) and play a game and then higher until i experince unstability and then google it to get help making it stabel at the mhz it first get unstable after 15-20 min in games or just go back to the highest stable mhz and leave it at that.

Noticed at 3200mhz cl 14 my cpu could fluctuate in speed i set ram to aut and change one setting (only lowest power settings i enabled, so it should change vcore to instead not mhz), now it runs stable at stock speed (so fare) with only a fluctuation of 0.15mhz.


----------



## gasolin

Lermite said:


> You must have missed what I replied to you yesterday: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-743.html#post27027657
> 
> -> HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C


Yes i did


----------



## gasolin

when i do get to a mhz where my ram makes my games crash within 15-20 min

What i the first i have to do top make it more stable other than lowering the ram speed?


----------



## Reous

Anyone here who know what the following options exactly do (AMD CBS)?

- Power Supply Idle Control
- Opache Control
- Mode0 (NBIO Common Options)
- Memory Clear


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> Anyone here who know what the following options exactly do (AMD CBS)?
> 
> - Power Supply Idle Control
> - Opache Control
> - Mode0 (NBIO Common Options)
> - Memory Clear


I think Memory Clear is to do with training - if it's enabled, mem is cleared and training happens again - disabled stops it from training again so should be able to boot more reliably, and quicker. Not sure of the others - is Poswer Idle Control in 3803? I thought it was coming in next AGESA? Not sure about others...

Also I've seen something like *SoC Overclock VID* which I think takes up to $ff so looks a bit like FID/DID arrangement


----------



## Reous

Yes Power Idle Control is also in 3803 (Zen Common). The three first options will be available in the upcoming official 390x Bios. So i was wondering what they do.

There are many interesting options in AMD CBS but hard to understand them.


----------



## crakej

I suppose they don't publish this information to stop people stuffing up their boards or something.....seems silly putting all this stuff in the bios and we never get proper explanation of it lol

Oooh....going to to 390x next eh?..... Where is it......give it to me now! ........................................... please!


----------



## Reous

If there isnt a new one the next days i will upload it. First i will do some more tests. 
But so far i havent noticed any ram improvement.


----------



## abso

Do you guys put your graphicscards in the first or second pci-e slot? If I put mine in the first slot it is very close to the cpu cooler. So I thought mb it was better for cooling / airflow if I put it in the second slot and have a bigger gap between my cpu cooler and my graphics card. What do you guys think?


----------



## Lermite

abso said:


> Do you guys put your graphicscards in the first or second pci-e slot? If I put mine in the first slot it is very close to the cpu cooler. So I thought mb it was better for cooling / airflow if I put it in the second slot and have a bigger gap between my cpu cooler and my graphics card. What do you guys think?



I have a graphic card on both slots, and even another on the third one through a riser.

The one on the second slot blows its hot air on the PCH.
I use it to regulate the input fans that bring fresh air to the graphic cards (before everything else), but the PCH is much hotter than usual: more than 50°C instead of ~35° (with an improved cooling device).
The PCH with its genuine heatsink would get pretty hot.

Anyway, the best slot for a single graphic card depends on several things:
- the kind of CPU cooling: air or liquid
- in case of an air cooling, the orientation of its stream: horizontal of vertical
- the length of the graphic card: does it reach the PCH?
- the type of cooling of the graphic card: blower of regular fans


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> If there isnt a new one the next days i will upload it. First i will do some more tests.
> But so far i havent noticed any ram improvement.


Did you get a beta version from them?


----------



## garretsw

I haven't given overclocking my ram another try in a while and I think it is time to try again. What is the general consensus on the best bios for overclocking and ram stability. Trying to get my ram to its rated speed of 3200 mhz and I believe it is samsung b-die.


----------



## crakej

not 3803, 3404 is better and one below that (3402) is pretty stable from what I've seen....


----------



## mat9v

Lermite said:


> I have a graphic card on both slots, and even another on the third one through a riser.
> 
> The one on the second slot blows its hot air on the PCH.
> I use it to regulate the input fans that bring fresh air to the graphic cards (before everything else), but the PCH is much hotter than usual: more than 50°C instead of ~35° (with an improved cooling device).
> The PCH with its genuine heatsink would get pretty hot.
> 
> Anyway, the best slot for a single graphic card depends on several things:
> - the kind of CPU cooling: air or liquid
> - in case of an air cooling, the orientation of its stream: horizontal of vertical
> - the length of the graphic card: does it reach the PCH?
> - the type of cooling of the graphic card: blower of regular fans


Isn't the most important thing, a speed of the slot? In our case 1st slot is the only one that works at x16 speed? The second one is electrically x8 and the third is only x4? I mean, yeah, cooling is important, but seating the card anywhere else than in 1st slot is sacrificing performance.


----------



## gasolin

Not much improvements at 2944mhz is the timings totally f....d up or what? 16 20? 20?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Leave it on DOCP 3000 but manually start lowering Cas and other latencies. My Kingston 3000 could go to Cl 12 and produce score of almost 2300.


----------



## gasolin

MishelLngelo said:


> Leave it on DOCP 3000 but manually start lowering Cas and other latencies. My Kingston 3000 could go to Cl 12 and produce score of almost 2300.


Have no idea what to set it to, i just want it to run stable (since it didn't ran stable at 3200mhz with DCOP), if i have to go for something i would like 2000 in the passmark persomance test 9 memory test


----------



## SaccoSVD

There is a 3805 available... just saying.


----------



## MishelLngelo

SaccoSVD said:


> There is a 3805 available... just saying.


Where ?


----------



## SaccoSVD

In the ASUS support, under WIn7 32bit


----------



## gasolin

not here


----------



## SaccoSVD

I uploaded it in my drive

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1D_Lwb1Fog97UfytCfKiosJORPdrDTOqv


----------



## MishelLngelo

I can't find it either, can someone drop a link ?
Edit:
Oh just seen it, tnx. Any description with it ?


----------



## gasolin

Usually it comes on the site in a day or 2


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> There is a 3805 available... just saying.


Great - other boards have had this updated and say it improves some things.... who's going first? lol


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> Great - other boards have had this updated and say it improves some things.... who's going first? lol


I'm on bone stock BIOS defaults right now. will try it as soon as I finish this project stated yesterday.


----------



## crakej

it's here - https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/ select Windows 7 32bit

Guess I'll be installing it soon then - thanks again for sharing @SaccoSVD


----------



## Reous

direct Asus download link:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3805.zip

but dont expect to much


----------



## gasolin

works with 64 bit?


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> works with 64 bit?


OS and bitness doesn't matter, it's just BIOS.


----------



## Reous

Can someone see it on the hompage? If yes can they post the changelog please.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I found it here: https://www.asus.com/rs/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/

Verzija 3805 2018/03/278.09 MBytes

PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 3805
Improve system performance


----------



## Lermite

I'm modding it to give it a try but as Asus don't even mention any stability improvement, I expect it to be as much crappy as the 3803 is with my RAM and my old 1700.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lermite said:


> I'm modding it to give it a try but as Asus don't even mention any stability improvement, I expect it to be as much crappy as the 3803 is with my RAM and my old 1700.


Pls. post experience and mods with BIOS.


----------



## Reous

The Prime B350-Plus 3805 Bios got this update some weeks ago:

"_AGESA 1000a+ SMU patch
Optimize performance for AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics_"

Maybe its the same but just with text "_Improve system performence_" 

Edit:
Nevermind they also got a new 3806 Bios


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> The Prime B350-Plus 3805 Bios got this update some weeks ago:
> 
> "_AGESA 1000a+ SMU patch
> Optimize performance for AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processor with Radeon™ Vega Graphics_"
> 
> Maybe its the same but just with text "_Improve system performence_"
> 
> Edit:
> Nevermind they also got a new 3806 Bios


Interesting - what's changelog on that one?

Will you or @Lermite be posting a modded version? Edit: - what I mean is is it worth the work modding it or will another bios come soon? We know they're testing AGESA 10002. @Reous - you mention 39x - did you get sent a beta of that?

Edit: I wonder why there is this difference in versions - we used to be on same bios - maybe different chipset?


----------



## Reous

crakej said:


> Edit: I wonder why there is this difference in versions - we used to be on same bios - maybe different chipset?


Or maybe a different team now. 
Lermite is on the way to mod it. I'm about to mod the 390x. I asked the support for a new bios. 
But so far the 390x looks as same bad/good as 380x. My B-Die was not stable on 3200MHz


----------



## gasolin

Why is the mb,bios with DCOP setting trc to 73 instead of 48?


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> Or maybe a different team now.
> Lermite is on the way to mod it. I'm about to mod the 390x. I asked the support for a new bios.
> But so far the 390x looks as same bad/good as 380x. My B-Die was not stable on 3200MHz


Thanks..... what AGESA is the 39xx?

I'm going to take the plunge and will report back


----------



## Reous

Agesa 1002

Downgrade with EZ Flash to 380x will be possible


----------



## Lermite

I've tried the 3805 and it messes up as badly with my RAM stability than the 3803.
That made me to fall back asap to 3404 that runs smoothly.

Here is my modded version of the 3805: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3805L1.zip

What it brings from the official version:
- SB Frequency Spread Spectrum: disabled => bus clock much more stable around 99.97 MHz
- HPET in SB: disabled
- VDDP Voltage
- renamed DRAM timings
- several settings unlocked in DRAM Timings, but I didn't check if all of them are applied by the bios.
- Motherboard leds: off (they still can be set on if you "need" it)
- Boot from Network: disabled (to gain some time, but it can be enabled if needed)
- many settings unlocked in AMD CBS
- default bios setup: Advanced
- Asus logo: disabled

Feel free to try it on your own risks.
Especially, do not blame me if it ruins your RAM stability.


----------



## crakej

I used same settings as before, but can't get past 7% RamTest lol. I know that's most likely because I need the missing settings! - Off to install the modded version (thanks @Lermite, fast work!)

I'm willing to try out your 39xx @Reous when it's modded......again, thanks for the fast work!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just flashed to 3805 and left at stock settings. Ram started at 2400 MHz and CPU at 3.5 GHz (3491). which is a bit higher than 3803 (2133MHz + 3.4GHz). Didn't start any stability tests yet but should be fine. Quick benchmark (PTest 9) showed some gain over last BIOS (1970 over 1799) also few points in CPU benchmark. So for now so good. Will see what TPU and DOCP can do next.

Asus Prime x370 Pro
R7 1700x
2 x Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX
Samsung 960 Evo 250GB
Rx 460 2BG


----------



## malakudi

Does 3805 feature the "Power Supply Idle Control" option in CBS menu? I have the idle freeze problem on Linux as discussed in https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683 and this option is supposed to fix it.


----------



## Reous

malakudi said:


> Does 3805 feature the "Power Supply Idle Control" option in CBS menu? ...


Only in the modded one from Lermite. Not available in official bios


----------



## malakudi

@Reous: 3907 beta has this option unmodded? I prefer not to flash modded BIOS, haven't done so far. I am currently on 3803 with Flare-X memory and contrary to other reports, my modules work fine at DOCP 3200.


----------



## CoccoBill

malakudi said:


> @Reous: 3907 beta has this option unmodded? I prefer not to flash modded BIOS, haven't done so far. I am currently on 3803 with Flare-X memory and contrary to other reports, my modules work fine at DOCP 3200.


Define works fine, what other setting did you change besides turning on DOCP? I have the same ram and it boots up fine at DOCP 3200, but aida memory stress test fails in about 30 minutes, and I get daily crashes and reboots. Currently running at 3000 16-20-20, passes overnight aida tests.


----------



## Reous

malakudi said:


> @*Reous* : 3907 beta has this option unmodded?


Yes it has it. Think i will also upload it in the next days.


----------



## gasolin

Mabye my instablility was do to me setting trc (ram) at 48 as specified in spd in cpu-z where stock is 73


----------



## abso

mat9v said:


> Isn't the most important thing, a speed of the slot? In our case 1st slot is the only one that works at x16 speed? The second one is electrically x8 and the third is only x4? I mean, yeah, cooling is important, but seating the card anywhere else than in 1st slot is sacrificing performance.


The Board has 2x PCIe 3.0 x16. If you use two GPUs at the same time it will only work as 1x x16 and 1x x8. With one GPU both can work with x16.


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> Mabye my instablility was do to me setting trc (ram) at 48 as specified in spd in cpu-z where stock is 73


Something's wrong in that picture, that's a score I get at 2400 and Cl16 ?


----------



## Xpander69

malakudi said:


> Does 3805 feature the "Power Supply Idle Control" option in CBS menu? I have the idle freeze problem on Linux as discussed in https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683 and this option is supposed to fix it.


i haven't had this issues since kernel 4.15 and 3803 BIOS - i dunno which of them was fixing this as i upgraded them around the same time.


----------



## gasolin

MishelLngelo said:


> Something's wrong in that picture, that's a score I get at 2400 and Cl16 ?


It's just stock settings, i have never had my ram run super fast (passmark performance test 9) BUT atm moment my cpu isn't oc'ed, just stock, that's why my cpu runs at 3200mhz although stock is 3000mhz


----------



## crakej

I'm now on the modded version and my stability is about the same as 3803 with same settings. I've only done 1 RamTest so far which got to 440% - double what I got on 3803, but it's only one run.

I haven't allowed this to boot with default settings - will do this next AGESA update


----------



## MishelLngelo

Looks like TPU II is dropped from 3850 to 3825MHz. RAM is stable at 3200MHz (OCCT) as well as processor but DOCP sets ridiculous CL17.18. 18.18. . TPU II auto voltage is 1.325 now, no more shooting to over 1.4v. for now those are all standard settings, didn't try some more serous OC yet.


----------



## gasolin

Power Plan was set to powersave


----------



## malakudi

CoccoBill said:


> Define works fine, what other setting did you change besides turning on DOCP? I have the same ram and it boots up fine at DOCP 3200, but aida memory stress test fails in about 30 minutes, and I get daily crashes and reboots. Currently running at 3000 16-20-20, passes overnight aida tests.


I don't have daily crashes and reboots in stock DOCP 3200 settings. Only change I do is set SOC voltage to 1.05 and RAM voltage at 1.36

I run with a little tigher settings than DOCP 3200 auto (14-14-14-14-34-48-6-9-39-4-12-24-Auto-3-3-416-Auto-Auto-14-12-7-3-1-7-7-1-5-5-8
ProcODT 53.3, CMD 1T, Geardown disabled, RZQ/7, Dyn ODT Off, RZQ/5

But these are to have tigher latency, all auto works fine too here.


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> Power Plan was set to powersave


You're getting better, did you change timings ?


----------



## gasolin

MishelLngelo said:


> You're getting better, did you change timings ?


No 

Must have been a new update that changed my power plan, but rememeber atm im running my cpu at stock speed (if that makes a difference, atm i don't know i they run stable in games)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes. OCing processor also gives better RAM scores.


----------



## kazablanka

Are you still trying these crappy new agesa ?
I got sick with them... 
Back to 1001 modded. I haven't run memtest (maybe i will test it by the night) but iam without crush from yesterday.


----------



## gasolin

Okay for 3.2ghz and 3200mhz cl 14 ?


----------



## crakej

I have not been crashing either, but Ram is still NOT 100% stable in 3805 - seems about the same as 3803 but would need to play with it more.......patiently waiting for 3907 from Reous me thinks


----------



## kazablanka

gasolin said:


> Okay for 3.2ghz and 3200mhz cl 14 ?


 Ιf this is a b die kit ,it can do better by reducing subtimings


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> I have not been crashing either, but Ram is still NOT 100% stable in 3805 - seems about the same as 3803 but would need to play with it more.......patiently waiting for 3907 from Reous me thinks


I run ram at 3466 with 1001, the only problem is the memory training thing


----------



## gasolin

Why i run cpu stock is i tried this site http://thebottlenecker.com/ to get an idea of what the sweetspot for my cpu is (i won't say bottleneck but what the sweetspot is and it's stock speed) since i bought a faster gpu.

My noctua nh-d15 se am4 at 530 rpm, super cool temps at low cpu usage up to 10 % 30 c


----------



## kazablanka

gasolin said:


> Why i run cpu stock is i tried this site http://thebottlenecker.com/ to get an idea of what the sweetspot for my cpu is (i won't say bottleneck but what the sweetspot is and it's stock speed)


You can lower latency about 10ns and achieve more bandwidth ,i didn't say that your scores are bad ,but it could be better.


----------



## gasolin

Not stabel at 3200mhz stock DCOP settings, 1.3500volt, going down to 3000mhz

Crashed in about 15 min doing a game, the game simply closed efter about 15 min which it does until i set ram to aut and it ran stock settings 2133mhz 1.200 volt instead of memory testing my ram all night long, now 3000mhz still DCOP. Timmings stil 14 14 14 34


----------



## gasolin

When does the g skill flare x need 1.3500 volt?

At 3000mhz i have it at 1.350 but can it run at 1.200volt?


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> When does the g skill flare x need 1.3500 volt?
> 
> At 3000mhz i have it at 1.350 but can it run at 1.200volt?


Have a look at JEDEC and XMP and see what voltage it needs at which settings.


----------



## gasolin

Don't know, not rated voltage between 1200 and 1600mhz (cpu-z)

I could try 1.200 volt, i just wanted to know if someone knew when the ram needs 1.3500 volt


----------



## MishelLngelo

For slower RAM it's usually anywhere over 2133MHz, for faster RAM (3200+) it's usually over 2400MHz.


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> I run ram at 3466 with 1001, the only problem is the memory training thing


what ram do you have? voltage settings.......you're a lucky man!


----------



## crakej

I'm off to try 3907 beta!


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> I'm off to try 3907 beta!



Be careful: The 3907M has just soft bricked my board!
Fortunately, I've manged to flash back the 3404 after a Clear CMOS.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> Be careful: The 3907M has just soft bricked my board!
> Fortunately, I've manged to flash back the 3404 after a Clear CMOS.


What were you doing at the time?

I've played a bit, and there are definite differences. I've had mem training failing which wasn't happening before so I feel work has been done on memory.

MBEC is now ver 0326 and i'm pretty sure I read this affects memory.

I think I need to start from scratch with this one for memory - will do it tomorrow when I'm awake!


----------



## Reous

Degreasing ProcODT can help you to stabilize Ram OC. For example Samsung B-Die 48 Ohm instead 53.3 Ohm.


----------



## figarro

crakej said:


> I'm off to try 3907 beta!


Where did you get the 3907 from?


----------



## CoccoBill

Flashed the 3805, set ram (Flare X) to DOCP 3200, ProcODT to 48, gear down mode disabled, core performance boost disabled. Ran aida for 1 hour (cpu+fpu+cache+memory) without errors, interesting. No clue whether this is down to the new bios or the ProcODT setting, but so far looking promising. One change I noticed though is that ram is now set to 2T, where with 3803 DOCP it defaulted at 1T. Maybe that's the reason?


----------



## crakej

figarro said:


> Where did you get the 3907 from?


http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-3803m-3907b.html

At your own risk remember!


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> Degreasing ProcODT can help you to stabilize Ram OC. For example Samsung B-Die 48 Ohm instead 53.3 Ohm.


Interesting - old bios used to be 60ohn, then the next agesa lowered it to 53 and now you say it can go to 48ohm?!?!? I could never boot at gthat setting before.....will give it a go.

Was you soft brick problem after a reboot? I had this but after holding on/off button to turn off with an extra 10 sec, then turning off mains, it came back.


----------



## Lermite

If the Samsung B-Die that ran fine with ProcODT at 53.3 needs to be lowered to 48 for newest bios, every other settings in ohms need another value as well.

But is it worth spending several days to find all these values just to upgrade from 3404 to 3805 or 3907? I don't think so while the 3404 runs fine.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> If the Samsung B-Die that ran fine with ProcODT at 53.3 needs to be lowered to 48 for newest bios, every other settings in ohms need another value as well.
> 
> But is it worth spending several days to find all these values just to upgrade from 3404 to 3805 or 3907? I don't think so while the 3404 runs fine.


Thanks - I had a feeling more settings are different. (Sadly) I have too much free time so will spend some time on in - I enjoy it - but don't know about days!


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> Thanks - I had a feeling more settings are different. (Sadly) I have too much free time so will spend some time on in - I enjoy it - but don't know about days!


Here are the values I had to find to stabilize my RAM, in more of the voltages and timings:

ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
RttNom [RZQ/4]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/6]
MemAddrCmdSetup [60]
MemCsOdtSetup [60]
MemCkeSetup [60]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
DQS drive strength [60 ohms]

Finding them took an insane time because almost all of them are linked: changing one implies to adapt most of the others.
Regardless the time I may have, I prefer to use it on something more useful or interesting because I have still no clue what could be the positive side of the newest bios.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> Here are the values I had to find to stabilize my RAM, in more of the voltages and timings:
> 
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> RttNom [RZQ/4]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/6]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [60]
> MemCsOdtSetup [60]
> MemCkeSetup [60]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> DQS drive strength [60 ohms]
> 
> Finding them took an insane time because almost all of them are linked: changing one implies to adapt most of the others.
> Regardless the time I may have, I prefer to use it on something more useful or interesting because I have still no clue what could be the positive side of the newest bios.


Thanks @Lermite - you have saved me much time! I too prefer to spend free time in other ways, I'm just a bit of an OCD OCer at times 

Are these settings for 34xx? If I'm on 39xx and need ProcODT 48, do I lower the other settings?


----------



## Lermite

Do you guys understand how each AGESA version get its number?
That makes no sense to me.

Bios 0604: AGESA 1.0.0.4a
Bios 0805: AGESA 1.0.0.6a
Bios 0902: AGESA 1.0.0.6B
Bios 3401: AGESA 1.0.7.1
Bios 3803: AGESA 1.0.0.0a
Bios 3907: AGESA 1.0.0.2
...
Bios 4102: AGESA 1.0.0.4 again?


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> Thanks @Lermite - you have saved me much time! I too prefer to spend free time in other ways, I'm just a bit of an OCD OCer at times
> 
> Are these settings for 34xx? If I'm on 39xx and need ProcODT 48, do I lower the other settings?


My settings are for the 3404L1 (L1 to get the DQS Drive Strengh setting).

I don't know which settings should be change neither what their right values could be if ProcODT is lowered from 53.3 top 48.
What I know for sure is that:

MemAddrCmdSetup
MemCsOdtSetup
MemCkeSetup

are related to 

MemCadBusClkDrvStren
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren

In other words, changing the "Setup" values implies to change the "CadBus" as well.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I can't help it but to believe they are just drawing numbers out of hat without some particular reason. Only one one occasion one labeled with b was called "beta".


----------



## crakej

Thanks again - all useful information.

I'm going to get a few chores done and have another go at it (3907b) as it's still running well enough not to crash unless stressed for some time. Will report back any findings.


----------



## Anty

Lermite said:


> Do you guys understand how each AGESA version get its number?


Because you didn't put full name...
it should be SummitPI-1.0.0.6, RavenPI-1.0.7.2 or PinnaclePI-1.0.0.0.


----------



## Lermite

Anty said:


> Because you didn't put full name...
> it should be SummitPI-1.0.0.6, RavenPI-1.0.7.2 or PinnaclePI-1.0.0.0.



That would make sense but the Asus bios download page only mentions the numbers, without the ---PI prefix, and that's a bit confusing.


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> what ram do you have? voltage settings.......you're a lucky man!


I used 1.44v vdram and 1.100 vsoc. I have some cold boot problems. I am testing know 3333mhz with extreme timings ,1.4 vdram and 1.050 vsoc, it is running about 2 hours tpu memtest with no error at the moment. I will leave it about half an hour more and if there is no error i will try to find the right settings for 3466mhz to solve the cold boot and memory training problems.

I think 1001 bios is the best for this board for memory overclocking.
My ram sticks are G.Skill tridentZ F4000 Cl18

Does anyone remember if 1001 bios had bugs?

Edit: I stop the test, no error, i think it is pretty stable with good performance

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/7665114


----------



## Anty

Lermite said:


> That would make sense but the Asus bios download page only mentions the numbers, without the ---PI prefix, and that's a bit confusing.


I know but it is AMD fault (they provide AGESA names). They just should bump major release number so latest AGESA should be 2.0.0.2


----------



## Anty

Those who upgraded to 3907.
1) Did it fix sleep bug?
2) Did it fix wrong speed readings?


----------



## crakej

I've done a couple of hours testing on 3907b....

Not *once *have I had a normal restart, whatever my settings. *Every* reboot, even after running a while on stable-ish settings resulted in black screen requiring power off at the supply.

*Every single time* I then powered back on and hit the on button and memory testing fails. This has made any useful testing of this bios way too time consuming.

I'll be going back to something later or in the morning - might even try 1001 to see what happens, but I have a funny feeling I won't have the same luck @kazablanka has had with his memory - I think you may just have been VERY lucky - lots of us have b-die and can't do anything like your timings! I have the 4266C19s so prob nearly the same as yours. It may be there is a way to 'properly' configure 3907, but I've not found it, quite the opposite.

Sleep Bug: My computer has been waking from sleep with no problems for ages....can't remember when that stopped being an issue for me but woke up properly even on 3907

Windows speed display is still not fixed


----------



## MrPhilo

crakej said:


> I've done a couple of hours testing on 3907b....
> 
> Not *once *have I had a normal restart, whatever my settings. *Every* reboot, even after running a while on stable-ish settings resulted in black screen requiring power off at the supply.
> 
> *Every single time* I then powered back on and hit the on button and memory testing fails. This has made any useful testing of this bios way too time consuming.
> 
> I'll be going back to something later or in the morning - might even try 1001 to see what happens, but I have a funny feeling I won't have the same luck @kazablanka has had with his memory - I think you may just have been VERY lucky - lots of us have b-die and can't do anything like your timings! I have the 4266C19s so prob nearly the same as yours. It may be there is a way to 'properly' configure 3907, but I've not found it, quite the opposite.
> 
> Sleep Bug: My computer has been waking from sleep with no problems for ages....can't remember when that stopped being an issue for me but woke up properly even on 3907
> 
> Windows speed display is still not fixed


I went to 1001M as well after I saw his result, my 3333 timing fails unfortunately after 250% memtest, could differ for you though. I'm going to try 1201M and if I dont get a good result ill just go back to 3404


----------



## MishelLngelo

3805 finally let me have stable (1hr of OCCT) 4Ghz OC by just setting TPU II and locking multiplier to 40 and voltage to 1.4v. That's better than 3803 which wasn't stable above 3.85 no matter the voltage. I'm stil having problems with RAM at 3266, Cl16 but getting good results at 3200 and Cl14. There's only one problem, my CB15 scores I was getting before at same settings are lower. CB15 had 1802 and now 1772. RAM scores are also down by few % all thru same settings as before. 
RAM was set only by using DOCP 3200 and CL changed to 14 and associated settings. 
R7 1700x
2 x Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX Samsung b die. 
Samsung 960 Evo 250GB


----------



## crakej

I went back to 1001M as well - first test 4.1GHz 3200MTs Extreme settings RAMTest = 1649% - best coverage I've had in weeks using 34xx which was 700% Havn't even tweaked it yet - auto rtt setting, Proc ODT 60ohm, channel settings and CLDO_VDDP at auto as well.

I'm going to stick with this for a while and see what I can get out of it - I've had a new CPU since I last tried this bios so may have some improvements. Will report as I get results.

New trend: everyone downgrade! lol


----------



## Lermite

Your useful feedback confirms what I thought: The new bios (3803 and above) can bring some improvement only to recent CPUs. They are nothing else than a mess to the older ones that work best with the 1201 or the 3404.


----------



## crakej

Quite possibly - though I didn't find I got any more OC from my cpu with these versions. I remember one version of the bios where I was suddenly able to use less voltage for my CPU OC (old CPU).....can't remember which, could be this one though as 4.1GHz is still running well at 1.33v LLC3

I'm also considering going back to LLC5 so I can lower further the voltage...


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> Quite possibly - though I didn't find I got any more OC from my cpu with these versions. I remember one version of the bios where I was suddenly able to use less voltage for my CPU OC (old CPU).....can't remember which, could be this one though as 4.1GHz is still running well at 1.33v LLC3
> 
> I'm also considering going back to LLC5 so I can lower further the voltage...


How much does your voltage dips at LL3 under load? I mean what is the lowest voltage value that HWiNFO registers? At 4.1Ghz of course.


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> How much does your voltage dips at LL3 under load? I mean what is the lowest voltage value that HWiNFO registers? At 4.1Ghz of course.


It goes as low as 1.30 (very briefly) but hovers about 1.306-1.312v so .037v I guess that give me an idea of what voltage to set with LLC5 then?


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> It goes as low as 1.30 (very briefly) but hovers about 1.306-1.312v so .037v I guess that give me an idea of what voltage to set with LLC5 then?


Yes.
With CPU LLC5, the Vcore matches exactly the set value, regardless the load.
That means you must the the lowest voltage you might read with a lower LLC level to get the same stability.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> Yes.
> With CPU LLC5, the Vcore matches exactly the set value, regardless the load.
> That means you must the the lowest voltage you might read with a lower LLC level to get the same stability.


I'm going back to LLC5 then - will be interesting to see the temps..

Do you think I should just go for 1.3v or 1.306? It only goes to 1.3 very briefly so not sure that would be enough under sustained load...

I have tried the 3466 settings from a couple of pages ago but can't get them to boot. I have had these settings boot before but can't remember which bios that was...


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> I'm going back to LLC5 then - will be interesting to see the temps..
> 
> Do you think I should just go for 1.3v or 1.306? It only goes to 1.3 very briefly so not sure that would be enough under sustained load...



With LLC 5, 1.3V should be enough but you'll need to check it with some stability tests (IBT, P95, OCCT,...).


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> With LLC 5, 1.3V should be enough but you'll need to check it with some stability tests (IBT, P95, OCCT,...).


I will. Thinking of moving up to bios 1201 first though as want to find the bios best for my ram - 3466 booted on one of them, but I didn't stay with it for long as had the upgrade bug and just kept updating in the hope of it being better.


----------



## crakej

is this the right version for the 1201 modded bios? PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-1201MOD3.rom

I'm guessing as it has highest ver no it's the one, just wanted to check as can't remember. Was this one by @Reous or @Lermite?


----------



## kazablanka

MrPhilo said:


> I went to 1001M as well after I saw his result, my 3333 timing fails unfortunately after 250% memtest, could differ for you though. I'm going to try 1201M and if I dont get a good result ill just go back to 3404


give a try to these settings, use the same digi&vrm settings plus BGS-DISABLED / BGSA- ENABLED



Spoiler



[2018/03/29 15:53:55]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [CB11.5]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR CPU Voltage Override [1.32500]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
CPU 1.80V Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.70000]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.60000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.95000]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
Target TDP [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
Trcdrd [14]
Trcdwr [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [24]
Trc_SM [38]
TrrdS_SM [4]
TrrdL_SM [6]
Tfaw_SM [16]
TwtrS_SM [4]
TwtrL_SM [12]
Twr_SM [10]
Trcpage_SM [Auto]
TrdrdScl_SM [2]
TwrwrScl_SM [2]
Trfc_SM [266]
Trfc2_SM [197]
Trfc4_SM [122]
Tcwl_SM [14]
Trtp_SM [8]
Trdwr_SM [7]
Twrrd_SM [3]
TwrwrSc_SM [1]
TwrwrSd_SM [7]
TwrwrDd_SM [7]
TrdrdSc_SM [1]
TrdrdSd_SM [5]
TrdrdDd_SM [5]
Tcke_SM [1]
ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/7]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.2]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
IGFX Multi-Monitor [Disabled]
Primary Video Device [PCIE / PCI Video]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
Power On By Ring [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Charging USB devices in Power State S5 [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for USB3_C7 [Auto]
Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
SMI USB DISK 1100 [Auto]
USB Device Enable [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_9 [Enabled]
USB3_10 [Enabled]
USB3.1_C1 [Enabled]
USB3_C7 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB_1 [Enabled]
USB_2 [Enabled]
USB_3 [Enabled]
USB_4 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [EZ Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
HDD BootSector Write [Normal]
SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
USB Boot [Enabled]
Watchdog Support [Disabled]
ASUS RMT Tool Support [Enabled]
Computrace function [Disabled]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [3333]
Save to Profile [1]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> is this the right version for the 1201 modded bios? PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-1201MOD3.rom
> 
> I'm guessing as it has highest ver no it's the one, just wanted to check as can't remember. Was this one by @Reous or @Lermite?


My modded bios are named with a L, such 1201L1.rom
So, your 1201MOD3.rom must come from Reous or 1usmus.


----------



## MrPhilo

kazablanka said:


> give a try to these settings, use the same digi&vrm settings plus BGS-DISABLED / BGSA- ENABLED
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/03/29 15:53:55]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
> D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> Performance Bias [CB11.5]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage [Manual]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage Override [1.32500]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.40000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 1.80V Voltage [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.70000]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.60000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.95000]
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
> VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
> VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> Trcdrd [14]
> Trcdwr [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [24]
> Trc_SM [38]
> TrrdS_SM [4]
> TrrdL_SM [6]
> Tfaw_SM [16]
> TwtrS_SM [4]
> TwtrL_SM [12]
> Twr_SM [10]
> Trcpage_SM [Auto]
> TrdrdScl_SM [2]
> TwrwrScl_SM [2]
> Trfc_SM [266]
> Trfc2_SM [197]
> Trfc4_SM [122]
> Tcwl_SM [14]
> Trtp_SM [8]
> Trdwr_SM [7]
> Twrrd_SM [3]
> TwrwrSc_SM [1]
> TwrwrSd_SM [7]
> TwrwrDd_SM [7]
> TrdrdSc_SM [1]
> TrdrdSd_SM [5]
> TrdrdDd_SM [5]
> Tcke_SM [1]
> ProcODT_SM [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/7]
> RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> MemAddrCmdSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup_SM [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren_SM [20.0 Ohm]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> Pending operation [None]
> Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
> TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
> Physical Presence Spec Version [1.2]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
> PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> IGFX Multi-Monitor [Disabled]
> Primary Video Device [PCIE / PCI Video]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
> Power On By Ring [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> RGB LED lighting [Disabled]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> Charging USB devices in Power State S5 [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for USB3_C7 [Auto]
> Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
> Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> SMI USB DISK 1100 [Auto]
> USB Device Enable [Enabled]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_9 [Enabled]
> USB3_10 [Enabled]
> USB3.1_C1 [Enabled]
> USB3_C7 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Enabled]
> USB_1 [Enabled]
> USB_2 [Enabled]
> USB_3 [Enabled]
> USB_4 [Enabled]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [600 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [EZ Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> HDD BootSector Write [Normal]
> SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
> USB Boot [Enabled]
> Watchdog Support [Disabled]
> ASUS RMT Tool Support [Enabled]
> Computrace function [Disabled]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3333]
> Save to Profile [1]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


Lasted longer than my other 3333mhz! Thanks! 

I'm on 1001M, I got to 800% then I get an error , but it's a better start. I'll probably loosen timings a little but unless there is some other setting which can stabilize the ram.


----------



## kazablanka

MrPhilo said:


> Lasted longer than my other 3333mhz! Thanks!
> 
> I'm on 1001M, I got to 800% then I get an error , but it's a better start. I'll probably loosen timings a little but unless there is some other setting which can stabilize the ram.


Timings may be the problem, try fast timings from calculator.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So who's been at LLC5 for more than 6 months? Anything to report?

Now that I'm using Liquid Metal and my temps are lower I wanna try 4.1Ghz at LLC5


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> So who's been at LLC5 for more than 6 months? Anything to report?
> 
> Now that I'm using Liquid Metal and my temps are lower I wanna try 4.1Ghz at LLC5


I was always at LLC5, on both CPUs, and at 1.375V at 4.0Ghz on the first and 4.1Ghz on the second one. To date no degradation detected and it has been more than 6 months for the second one.
SIO was on 1.025V on the first one and 1V on the second, also on LLC5.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Awesome, thank you


----------



## SaccoSVD

Well, now this is something!!    

It survived 10 runs of IBT AVX at very high. This was previously impossible. Either locked up or gave errors with LLC4 and as high as 1.44v vcore. (droop was 1.412v or so, can't remember exactly)

LLC5 kept the vcore/SOC voltages unchanged at 1.425v / 0.975v

CB15 score 1822 (first run)

With normal paste this would easily be 81/85c. With LM the peaks never went over 74.8c and the average was a ridiculous 63.5c


----------



## kazablanka

SaccoSVD said:


> Well, now this is something!!
> 
> It survived 10 runs of IBT AVX at very high. This was previously impossible. Either locked up or gave errors with LLC4 and as high as 1.44v vcore. (droop was 1.412v or so, can't remember exactly)
> 
> LLC5 kept the vcore/SOC voltages unchanged at 1.425v / 0.975v
> 
> CB15 score 1822 (first run)
> 
> With normal paste this would easily be 81/85c. With LM the peaks never went over 74.8c and the average was a ridiculous 63.5c


1.425v with llc5 is not so good ,you will have voltage jumps at almost 1.5v.


----------



## SaccoSVD

It survived more than 10min at IBT AVX custom 50.000mb

No problem, I ultimately stopped the test as the average temp was around 72c this time.

No real world app that I use will make this machine crash.

I'll try at 1.412v or 1.418 and see.


----------



## SaccoSVD

kazablanka said:


> 1.425v with llc5 is not so good ,you will have voltage jumps over 1.5v.


After seeing people using LLC5 for more than 6 months I'm pretty confident is ok.

I will never push the machine that hard again after knowing is stable in IBT


----------



## kazablanka

SaccoSVD said:


> It survived more than 10min at IBT AVX custom 50.000mb
> 
> No problem, I ultimately stopped the test as the average temp was around 72c this time.
> 
> No real world app that I use will make this machine crash.


Is not the temprature the problem ,is the voltage. Every time that your cpu will move from idle to load ,or from load to idle your voltage will bump up to 1.49v .But its your cpu you can do everything you want


----------



## mitna

kazablanka said:


> Is not the temprature the problem ,is the voltage. Every time that your cpu will move from idle to load ,or from load to idle your voltage will bump up to 1.49v .But its your cpu you can do everything you want


Not to mention the insane amount of current IBT will pull at such high voltages with no vdroop. I would never do burn tests at such voltages.


----------



## kazablanka

mitna said:


> Not to mention the insane amount of current IBT will pull at such high voltages with no vdroop. I would never do burn tests at such voltages.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I went down to 1.418v

Temp won't go over 70c with IBT AVX very high and seems like is chugging away nicely. 1.412v didn't work.

After 20 runs I'll call it stable for me. I know the risks involved and I'm willing to take it.


----------



## mitna

kazablanka said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XGhpKHWYAg


Yes i understand voltage spikes due to llc and i agree with you, im just adding that people ignore current draw which will also degrade cpus. 1.425 vcore is dodgy in it self, but then adding llc5 aswell and running IBT will cause dangerous amounts of current to run through the cpu.

https://rog.asus.com/articles/guides/the-kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/

This is a guide for kaby lake and not ryzen, but its one of the few examples where they talk about current in the context of overclocking. They recommend not going above 2x the rated wattage of the cpu and less for burn tests like Prime95 and IBT. I'm pretty sure people running 1.425 vcore and llc5 go WAY above that.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Guys, I know all those videos, even the one from Actual Hardware overclocking. Pretty informative.

However, other people have been running tests with an oscilloscope and found no peaks.

I just asked today if someone is using LLC5 since a long time and no one has reported "my board/CPU died at LLC5"

So...after one year testing hard I'm pretty confident I can use 1.418v with LLC5....no sweat!

Well, if my CPU dies or degrades (which I doubt) I'll let you know


----------



## mitna

Hey man as long as you understand the risks. Its your hardware, you can do anything you want with it. But other people reading this thread might not understand the risks and might get baited into killing their stuff.


----------



## SaccoSVD

That's why we still need people jumping in to clarify things 

Thank you  I would do the same.


----------



## Reous

crakej said:


> is this the right version for the 1201 modded bios? PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-1201MOD3.rom
> 
> I'm guessing as it has highest ver no it's the one, just wanted to check as can't remember. Was this one by @*Reous* or @*Lermite* ?


This Bios is from 1usmus. Mine is called 1201M and you still can find it in my thread


----------



## Ph42oN

I was able to pass 400% hci memtest at 3266mhz, with same timings i used before on 3200mhz... But after i closed all 12 memtest instances, i got black screen, and even holding down power button didnt work, had to turn off from power supply. What is wrong?
Im using 3803 bios.

Edit: I did some gaming and i didnt see crash on game that crashed almost instantly with settings i didnt test long on ram earlier. If it works on my normal use, i dont need to change anything.


----------



## MishelLngelo

mitna said:


> Hey man as long as you understand the risks. Its your hardware, you can do anything you want with it. But other people reading this thread might not understand the risks and might get baited into killing their stuff.


Risking with any OC. I kept my 1600x and now 1700x at locked 1.4v, Llc5 and power at 130% 24/7 with half that time doing heavy work. 1600x would go 4.1 GHz and 1700x is only happy with 4Ghz at those settings. As temps are bellow 70c max, nothing else is overheating or making troubles. Some, eventual "degradation" in 5 years or more is of lowest concern, will be changing almost as many processors during that time anyway. 
All of may systems since 386 have been OC-ed to maximum and none had any perceptible degradation from that.


----------



## crakej

I prefer to use RAMTest as it doesn't over stress the cpu so things don't run hot or high current at all. I also don't stress test for more than a couple of hours which is MUCH more than my system will ever do in real life as I don't run anything 24/7.

Yep - definitely good to remind people of the risks, but there has been much testing on the LLC question, and it doesn't always follow that more LLC = more amps or watts, it's the OC (more clocks and volts) itself which causes extra current draw first, in fact I have found current draw to be almost equal between LLC3 and LLC5 while trying to find the lowest voltage I can run at, so for me it's a bonus using LLC5 as I can now run my 4.1 OC at 1.3v instead of 1.337 so my peak voltages are lower with LLC5.

I know some people push things to the limit and use LLC5 just to keep their relatively high voltages steady ( I had to with last cpu), which presents the highest risk of failure and/or degradation

On my system tdp (CPU+SoC) is running at (under load) 181.152W max on LLC3, on LLC5 it's 179.801W max
power consumption on LLC3 it's 128.863A, at LLC5 is 127.824A

I tested with CPU=1.337v LLC3 and 1.30V, LLC5 and you can see the power draw is about the same.

We also don't have any evidence of dangerous voltage spikes - on *this* board anyway. If we did then we would have to worry about current spikes as well.

It's OCing the CPU (more v and more clocks) that increases current draw. Some of us have to use more power to achieve the OCs we want, and a direct result of this is that you're using more current, and this is where risk is taken, and the possibility that you're reducing the life of your cpu, in this case LLC5 will keep the cpu at higher voltages for longer.

So voltage is the main thing to keep an eye on, and not over doing the stress tests which put an unreal load on the cpu and other components. I must admit, having now found my cpu will run at 1.3v LLC5 I'm SO tempted to push those clocks even higher!


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> This Bios is from 1usmus. Mine is called 1201M and you still can find it in my thread


Duh - forgot to look there!


----------



## kazablanka

@crakej ,did you have problem with 3805 bios and memory stability @3200MHz ? i flashed it yesterday for the first time. At first i put my usual settings for 3200mhz ,1.375v vdram / vsoc - auto /fast timings / procODT 53ohm / GEAR DOWN, POWER DOWN DISABLED. I run memtest and i had an error at about 20 minutes ,then i changed procODT to auto and run memtest about 2 hours with no error. I also tested the system with ibt at very high with no problem.


----------



## abso

Seems like the baseclock bug was not fixed. Since 3803 I get a baseclock of 99.8 instead of 100 if I set it to 100 in BIOS. If I set it to 99.8 in BIOS it is applied correctly to 99.8 as well. Not a big deal but still somewhat annoying =D


----------



## Lermite

abso said:


> Seems like the baseclock bug was not fixed. Since 3803 I get a baseclock of 99.8 instead of 100 if I set it to 100 in BIOS. If I set it to 99.8 in BIOS it is applied correctly to 99.8 as well. Not a big deal but still somewhat annoying =D


The bus clock was always fluctuating around 99.8 Mhz since the very first bios.
It's because the hidden option "SB Frequency Spread Spectrum" is enabled.

Disabling it with a modded bios makes the bus clock much more stable, around 99.97 MHz.


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> The bus clock was always fluctuating around 99.8 Mhz since the very first bios.
> It's because the hidden option "SB Frequency Spread Spectrum" is enabled.
> 
> Disabling it with a modded bios makes the bus clock much more stable, around 99.97 MHz.


Lermite can i have the link of your modded 3805 please ? Also ,is there any setting for hpet ?


----------



## abso

Lermite said:


> The bus clock was always fluctuating around 99.8 Mhz since the very first bios.
> It's because the hidden option "SB Frequency Spread Spectrum" is enabled.
> 
> Disabling it with a modded bios makes the bus clock much more stable, around 99.97 MHz.


on my strix x370-f it was always stable at 100 before 3803 BIOS. Now it is stable on 99.8 without fluctuation.


----------



## Lermite

kazablanka said:


> Lermite can i have the link of your modded 3805 please ? Also ,is there any setting for hpet ?


Here is mine that keeps this option hidden but it's disabled: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3805L1.zip


----------



## crakej

abso said:


> Seems like the baseclock bug was not fixed. Since 3803 I get a baseclock of 99.8 instead of 100 if I set it to 100 in BIOS. If I set it to 99.8 in BIOS it is applied correctly to 99.8 as well. Not a big deal but still somewhat annoying =D


There is no setting for entering base clock on our board. Only Spread Spectrum as mentioned above.


----------



## abso

crakej said:


> There is no setting for entering base clock on our board. Only Spread Spectrum as mentioned above.



ah ok, didnt know. Not much going on in the x370-f thread so I was checking here.


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> Here is mine that keeps this option hidden but it's disabled: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3805L1.zip


You are perfect ! Is it possible to unlock hpet in future bios ? I need it for some benchmarks to be enabled


----------



## johnyb0y

Just wanted to say I flashed 3805 yesterday and my 1600X @ 4.0Ghz is still rocksolid without needing to up the voltage (I came from 0902, so a rather big update for me).

My D-Die Ram is still on 2933Mhz max. I tried 3000Mhz and got Memtest Errors after a few seconds.
Any tips regarding D-Die Ram and getting a higher frequency ? Im a bit out of the loop.
Thanks!


----------



## AzuiSleet

Now that I've had this board for almost a year, I wanted to share a couple thoughts that I had. I initially had a bit of grief with black screens and sleep issues, but it seems that the various BIOS updates, getting my 1800x RMA'd for the segfault, and setting things like vSOC to 1.0v have cleared up any instability.

The one reliable black screen I can reproduce still is related to monitoring software. I believe The it87 kernel driver (or monitoring software that behaves like it such as OpenHardwareMonitor) sets a particular mode when it talks to the ITE 8665E chip. When another type of monitoring software is run (not necessarily at the same time) based on CPUIDSDK (HWMonitor, CAM, etc) that appears to be the kiss of death. The system will eventually lock up and black screen. It's hard to say whose fault it is, but it makes it difficult to do things like dual boot because once the wrong mode is set on the chip the entire system needs to be cold booted or it will lock up.

CPUIDSDK applications by themselves will also eventually crash because they read off bogus sensor speeds and eventually corrupt their own memory, especially when coming out of sleep. It's gotten to the point where I've simply patched the CPUIDSDK flags in CAM so that I can still use the software to watch CPU and GPU, but skip the ITE chip.

In the Crosshair thread, Elmor seems to have hinted that they know of an issue with how monitoring software is accessing the ITE chip, though that was a while ago.


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> @crakej ,did you have problem with 3805 bios and memory stability @3200MHz ? i flashed it yesterday for the first time. At first i put my usual settings for 3200mhz ,1.375v vdram / vsoc - auto /fast timings / procODT 53ohm / GEAR DOWN, POWER DOWN DISABLED. I run memtest and i had an error at about 20 minutes ,then i changed procODT to auto and run memtest about 2 hours with no error. I also tested the system with ibt at very high with no problem.


I'm playing with various timings including yours, on 1201M at the moment, but yes, 3200 was not stable for me on 3803/5

In past experimenting with 3333 I found I could not go over 1.36v for RAM nor could I go over 1.0v for SoC


----------



## SaccoSVD

Seems to me no matter your RAM model, 3200+ is hard to obtain.

Mine, as I said, is one of the deemed "worse kits" when it comes to Rank/Die etc... yet I get to 3200 almost stable. Like you with a much "better" kit.

So, has to be something on the platform, IMC, etc....don't really know.

BIOS 3803 came with more RAM clock options, I was running mine always at 2933mhz prior to that BIOS.

At rated 3000mhz DOCP my RAM is rock solid stable.

It seems to me either the platform is yet to fully mature, either software or hardware wise.

That said, to me 3200mhz against 2933 or 3000 made absolutely no difference performance wise. I guess upwards of 4000 it starts to make a lot more sense. Or ultra low timings.

To me we have yet another case of people stubbornly chasing the RAM holy grail speed while in practice there is little performance to be gained and a lot of instability risk involved.

Not saying people shouldn't keep trying.


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> Seems to me no matter your RAM model, 3200+ is hard to obtain.
> 
> Mine, as I said, is one of the deemed "worse kits" when it comes to Rank/Die etc... yet I get to 3200 almost stable. Like you with a much "better" kit.
> 
> So, has to be something on the platform, IMC, etc....don't really know.
> 
> BIOS 3803 came with more RAM clock options, I was running mine always at 2933mhz prior to that BIOS.
> 
> At rated 3000mhz DOCP my RAM is rock solid stable.
> 
> It seems to me either the platform is yet to fully mature, either software or hardware wise.
> 
> That said, to me 3200mhz against 2933 or 3000 made absolutely no difference performance wise. I guess upwards of 4000 it starts to make a lot more sense. Or ultra low timings.
> 
> To me we have yet another case of people stubbornly chasing the RAM holy grail speed while in practice there is little performance to be gained and a lot of instability risk involved.
> 
> Not saying people shouldn't keep trying.


I have a lot of time on my hands, so this is something I just like to do.  I'm also interested in finding out why some of us can plonk in 3466 and (damn you!) it works. It's knowing that the Prime Pro _can_ actually do it, and it's also finding out exactly how our Ryzen, MB and other components work together.

Is it worth it? Yes, if you can get good timings going like C14 @ 3466MTs it is better - not by much, but it is. There's also some glimmers of hope 3600 might be doable, in fact some say it's easier to get to boot than 3333/3466 though I'm not sure anyone has it running well on our board.

I'm certain the platform isn't mature - the various bios versions have yielded many different results and possibilities, and I'm sure we'll all find a version thats right for our hardware to happily settle on at some point, but for me, I haven't found it yet. I'm working my way through each version as I know there was one that worked better for me than any other. I'm on 3401L at the moment and don't think it's this one 

Edit: Also, have managed to tighten my 3200 timings to get me 1888 CB15 score (with CB15 perf bias on)


----------



## crakej

abso said:


> Seems like the baseclock bug was not fixed. Since 3803 I get a baseclock of 99.8 instead of 100 if I set it to 100 in BIOS. If I set it to 99.8 in BIOS it is applied correctly to 99.8 as well. Not a big deal but still somewhat annoying =D


I didn't realize your MB had the BCLK setting...

Just out of interest, what happens on modded bios with SpreadSpectrum off on your board?


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> I'm playing with various timings including yours, on 1201M at the moment, but yes, 3200 was not stable for me on 3803/5
> 
> In past experimenting with 3333 I found I could not go over 1.36v for RAM nor could I go over 1.0v for SoC


Have you try to overclock your ram with lower mhz on your cpu like 3.8-4 or even at stock ?


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> Have you try to overclock your ram with lower mhz on your cpu like 3.8-4 or even at stock ?


Yes - always turn the cpu OC off when trying for high speeds sadly no difference


----------



## Xpander69

Tried LLC5 also with my week 7 CPU. 4.0GHz with 1.368V and LLC5 wasn't stable, geekbench (https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/7731904) worked fine but hardcore rendering process hanged within 1 minute. I don't really feel like going up with voltage more, i saw some 1.46V peaks with that, at least thats what linux reports, no idea if thats correct.
So i settled with 1.362V and LLC5 @3.95Ghz atm.

Memory is still crappy 2800mhz 14-14-14-14-28-1T @1.38V
2933mhz is my max i can get, but results are worse then because i have to loose my timings to 14-16-16-16-34-1T to be stable then.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Well, went back to 4.05Ghz and 1.418 vcore and LLC3....just for sanity check  Fully stable, the CPU can endure a 50000GB IBT AVX run at a meager 1.387v droop.

I've re read what Raja said: He saw 50/70mV peaks at LLC5 and he said the CPU probably receives these all the time, not only sporadically. That puts strain on the FinFETS.


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> Well, went back to 4.05Ghz and 1.418 vcore and LLC3....just for sanity check  Fully stable, the CPU can endure a 50000GB IBT AVX run at a meager 1.387v droop.
> 
> I've re read what Raja said: He saw 50/70mV peaks at LLC5 and he said the CPU probably receives these all the time, not only sporadically. That puts strain on the FinFETS.


I, on the other hand, have decided that I much prefer having 4Ghz at 1.275V (after Vdroop) and much lower power use then keeping at 4.1Ghz at 1.3875 LLC5 - the speed difference is only 2.5% while power use is 35W higher in Blender - it is just not worth it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Is 3805 allowing anyone to use less vcore compared to 3803?


----------



## SaccoSVD




----------



## Xpander69

anyone knows if 1.36-1.375V and LLC5 is quite safe?  i mean the real numbers of voltage spikes, i have nothing to test this and i have no idea how accurate linux (hardware sensors) reporting this.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Xpander69 said:


> anyone knows if 1.36-1.375V and LLC5 is quite safe?  i mean the real numbers of voltage spikes, i have nothing to test this and i have no idea how accurate linux (hardware sensors) reporting this.


I think that was busted a while ago, in any case leaving it on auto may be even worse.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Xpander69 said:


> anyone knows if 1.36-1.375V and LLC5 is quite safe?  i mean the real numbers of voltage spikes, i have nothing to test this and i have no idea how accurate linux (hardware sensors) reporting this.


I think it is, if Raja said he saw 50mV spikes they would be around 1.4v/1.41v in your case.

Of course is all up in the air.

But if you need that little vcore if you set it to around 1.41v you'll get a 1.375v vdroop at LLC3.

In any case I prefer vdroop than a spike.


----------



## crakej

Xpander69 said:


> anyone knows if 1.36-1.375V and LLC5 is quite safe?  i mean the real numbers of voltage spikes, i have nothing to test this and i have no idea how accurate linux (hardware sensors) reporting this.


There is no evidence of spikes on this board


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ynrm2GjcLQ


Exciting! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Xpander69

thanks everybody who answered 
i will keep it thatway atm, will see, im not too worried about killing it slowly, but wouldnt want to kill it before i can upgrade to Ryzen 2 or Ryzen 3, depends how much better Ryzen 2 is.


edit: tried to get 4.0Ghz went up to 1.38V and LLC5 but wasn't stable, so i will stay on 1362V and LLC5 at 3.95Ghz


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> I'm playing with various timings including yours, on 1201M at the moment, but yes, 3200 was not stable for me on 3803/5
> 
> In past experimenting with 3333 I found I could not go over 1.36v for RAM nor could I go over 1.0v for SoC


I tried 1001Μ and 1201M too ,i am pretty much stable at 3333mhz but i can't overclock my cpu above 4ghz, if i set 4.1 i have multibug whatever voltage (offset/manual) i set. At this bios my ram is only stable @ 3333mhz if i set bgs enabled. I now test 3404L. Unfortunately in 3404 changing BGS from bios take no effect as RTC reports. I have left all settings to auto including procODT, i have set ram voltage to 1.4v and soc 1.1v ,GD - DISABLED ,PD - DISABLED and i use the same timings as before. Iam running now aida memtest ,one hour without error until now. I will test for more than 2 -3 hours to see if it is stable enough.


----------



## kazablanka

With first settings it gave me error at about an hour an 5 minutes ,so i had to make some changes to my settings. Maybe it needs less voltage but i didn't have time to test it.

settings


Spoiler



Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [CB11.5]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.13750]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.44000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.73000]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.55000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Manual]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
Target TDP [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
tCAS [14]
tRCDRD [14]
tRCDWR [14]
tRP [14]
tRAS [24]
MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
DQS drive strength [Auto]
tRC [38]
tRRDS [4]
tRRDL [6]
tFAW [16]
tWTRS [4]
tWTRL [12]
tWR [10]
tRCPAGE [Auto]
tRDRDSCL [2]
tWRWRSCL [2]
tRFC [266]
tRFC2 [198]
tRFC4 [121]
tCWL [14]
tTRP [8]
tRDWR [7]
tWRRD [3]
tWRWRSC [1]
tWRWRSD [7]
tWRWRDD [7]
tRDRDSC [1]
tRDRDSD [5]
tRDRDDD [5]
tCKE [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Command Rate [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]



plus memory interleaving - enabled and memory interleaving size 256.


----------



## SaccoSVD

crakej said:


> Exciting! Thanks for sharing


I rrrrreeaaaally want this guy to be right.


----------



## SaccoSVD

crakej said:


> Exciting! Thanks for sharing


I rrrreeaaaally want this guy t be right.


----------



## SaccoSVD

forum induced Facepalm!


.....CLAP!


----------



## Trivo

AzuiSleet said:


> Now that I've had this board for almost a year, I wanted to share a couple thoughts that I had. I initially had a bit of grief with black screens and sleep issues, but it seems that the various BIOS updates, getting my 1800x RMA'd for the segfault, and setting things like vSOC to 1.0v have cleared up any instability.
> 
> The one reliable black screen I can reproduce still is related to monitoring software. I believe The it87 kernel driver (or monitoring software that behaves like it such as OpenHardwareMonitor) sets a particular mode when it talks to the ITE 8665E chip. When another type of monitoring software is run (not necessarily at the same time) based on CPUIDSDK (HWMonitor, CAM, etc) that appears to be the kiss of death. The system will eventually lock up and black screen. It's hard to say whose fault it is, but it makes it difficult to do things like dual boot because once the wrong mode is set on the chip the entire system needs to be cold booted or it will lock up.
> 
> CPUIDSDK applications by themselves will also eventually crash because they read off bogus sensor speeds and eventually corrupt their own memory, especially when coming out of sleep. It's gotten to the point where I've simply patched the CPUIDSDK flags in CAM so that I can still use the software to watch CPU and GPU, but skip the ITE chip.
> 
> In the Crosshair thread, Elmor seems to have hinted that they know of an issue with how monitoring software is accessing the ITE chip, though that was a while ago.


Thanks for the input AzuiSleet

Apart from the CPUID softwares have you experienced blackscreens from other packages during your trial and error? I was troubleshooting black screen issues (about once a day) for two weeks, systematically swapping hardware but they didn't stop until I reinstalled my OS without Aura, HWmonitor, AI Suite 3 because they were among the most reported to cause issues. I actually don't think I need them, but having aura back would be nice. The board is fine apart from that though.


----------



## malakudi

It seems my Flare-X at DOCP 3200 is a bit unstable after all. Running google's stress app under Linux which I mostly use didn't show any problems but HCI Memtest and TPU Memtest showed errors under Windows 10. Even DOCP 3133 shows errors, only DOCP-3066 does not.

Can I return to official BIOS 3404 from 3805?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think I'm getting ahold of one of these for 100 Euro. Would be this one enough to measure transients? At that price I think it is.

Has a min time base of 0.2 µs/div (I assume this is the sampling rate)

https://www.conrad.com/ce/en/produc...Channel-oscilloscope-Bandwidth-0-DC-to-30-MHz


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm not sure, is only 30Mhz and I need something at least 250MHz?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Something like this or better is what I need:


----------



## AzuiSleet

Trivo said:


> Thanks for the input AzuiSleet
> 
> Apart from the CPUID softwares have you experienced blackscreens from other packages during your trial and error? I was troubleshooting black screen issues (about once a day) for two weeks, systematically swapping hardware but they didn't stop until I reinstalled my OS without Aura, HWmonitor, AI Suite 3 because they were among the most reported to cause issues. I actually don't think I need them, but having aura back would be nice. The board is fine apart from that though.


Aside from monitoring software, I haven't had any blackscreens in regular workloads (VMs, compiling, etc), but I use a fairly conservative memory overclock: Hynix DIMMs that I push to 2666. Any further, from what I can remember, seemed to trigger faults that end up in blackscreens.

As far as monitoring software, you can really one run one ever. If any two pieces of software try to use the ITE chipset (or SMBus if you're using the TridentZ RGB ram, because why bother with locking standards right?), you'll end up with issues regardless of if you close the other. I am able to run Aura (which I believe only accesses SMBus) and CAM (with the mentioned adjustments to prevent ITE and SMBus access).


----------



## Rusakova

malakudi said:


> It seems my Flare-X at DOCP 3200 is a bit unstable after all. Running google's stress app under Linux which I mostly use didn't show any problems but HCI Memtest and TPU Memtest showed errors under Windows 10. Even DOCP 3133 shows errors, only DOCP-3066 does not.
> 
> Can I return to official BIOS 3404 from 3805?


Yes.
Go to http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-3803m-3907b.html and download the Prime *X370-Pro 3907B BETA* zip file.
Inside the zip file you will find a PDF file (Readme 2.1.pdf) explaining how to flash the original bios (step 1-3)
All the files you need are inside that zip file, except bios 3404.
I know this comes with modified bios 3907B, but just ignore that and use bios 3404 instead.
Don't forget to edit the *orig.nsh* file telling it to use bios 3404 !!!!
The line that flashes the bios should read Afuefi 3404.cap /p /b /n /k /clrcfg
*orig.nsh* is just a textfile, so it's simple to edit.


----------



## strumf666

SaccoSVD said:


> I think I'm getting ahold of one of these for 100 Euro. Would be this one enough to measure transients? At that price I think it is.
> 
> Has a min time base of 0.2 µs/div (I assume this is the sampling rate)
> 
> https://www.conrad.com/ce/en/produc...Channel-oscilloscope-Bandwidth-0-DC-to-30-MHz


Did you look at the USB oscilloscope?
For example:
https://www.poscope.com


----------



## malakudi

malakudi said:


> It seems my Flare-X at DOCP 3200 is a bit unstable after all. Running google's stress app under Linux which I mostly use didn't show any problems but HCI Memtest and TPU Memtest showed errors under Windows 10. Even DOCP 3133 shows errors, only DOCP-3066 does not.


I flashed back to 3404 and running DOCP 3200, ProcODT 53.3, Geardown disabled, all others auto. While I completed 8 hours of overnight google stressapptest under Linux without problem, I get errors in Windows with HCI Memtest. What is going on here? Isn't google stressapptest a good test to find memory issues?


----------



## crakej

Rusakova said:


> Yes.
> Go to http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-3803m-3907b.html and download the Prime *X370-Pro 3907B BETA* zip file.
> Inside the zip file you will find a PDF file (Readme 2.1.pdf) explaining how to flash the original bios (step 1-3)
> All the files you need are inside that zip file, except bios 3404.
> I know this comes with modified bios 3907B, but just ignore that and use bios 3404 instead.
> Don't forget to edit the *orig.nsh* file telling it to use bios 3404 !!!!
> The line that flashes the bios should read Afuefi 3404.cap /p /b /n /k /clrcfg
> *orig.nsh* is just a textfile, so it's simple to edit.


Don't forget if you're going back to older version of bios you also need /x on the line that flashes the bios.


----------



## SaccoSVD

strumf666 said:


> Did you look at the USB oscilloscope?
> For example:
> https://www.poscope.com


Unfortunately I think I need something powerful that has enough sampling rate to not only catch the transients but also see the details within.

There's one for 260 Euro that does 1 gigasamples/s, might get it in the future if I get some money I'm waiting for.


----------



## kazablanka

malakudi said:


> It seems my Flare-X at DOCP 3200 is a bit unstable after all. Running google's stress app under Linux which I mostly use didn't show any problems but HCI Memtest and TPU Memtest showed errors under Windows 10. Even DOCP 3133 shows errors, only DOCP-3066 does not.
> 
> Can I return to official BIOS 3404 from 3805?


have you try 48ohm procODT ?


----------



## malakudi

This is my report with Flare-X on 3404 and 3805 BIOS.

I originally believed that simple DOCP 3200 settings made the 2*8GB Flare-X modules stable in my system. This belief came from the results of stressapptest of google. Since I mostly use my computer with Linux, I always used stressapptest for memory stability testing and mprime for cpu/system stability testing. My system passes 8 hours of stressapptest on both 3404 and 3805 BIOS. However, while using the computer had some rare segfaults (usually on gnome) which I usually blamed on the gnome software/nvidia drivers combination. Testing with Windows 10 however and HCI Memtest Pro showed memory errors almost immediately (max 200%) with 16 instances of 850 MB each.

This invalidates the google stressapptest as a serious test for me and will not use it anymore. If anyone has a different suggestion for testing memory under Linux, let me know.

Testing now under Windows 10, 3404 BIOS is stable with DOCP-3200 and memory at 3066 all AUTO. Passed 1200% HCI. It is also stable with DOCP-3200, memory 3200, timings 14-14-14-14-34-48, subtimings all auto, 1T command rate, Geardown Disabled, Power Down Disabled, ProcODT 53.3 and RZQ/7, Dyn ODT Off, RZQ/5 on the RTT settings. All other settings at auto. System passed 1500% HCI.
3805 BIOS is also stable with DOCP-3200 and memory at 3066 all AUTO. Passed 1000% HCI. I still haven't found a stable combination of 3200 speed on 3805.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Spent 2 hours doing cable management, it was a web of cables, I have 7 SATA devices, 2 PCIe cards requiring extra connectors and 8 fans, 4 of them requiring a (long) 4X Y adapter.

The result was worth every second.


----------



## Rusakova

crakej said:


> Don't forget if you're going back to older version of bios you also need /x on the line that flashes the bios.


I would suggest updating the PDF-file, so people knew what switches to use in what situation.


----------



## crakej

It has been updated in most recent versions.


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> Spent 2 hours doing cable management, it was a web of cables, I have 7 SATA devices, 2 PCIe cards requiring extra connectors and 8 fans, 4 of them requiring a (long) 4X Y adapter.
> 
> The result was worth every second.


Oh man - now I feel like I gotta do mine lol ... it sure aint tidy!


----------



## dalathegreat

Been running the 3907B for a few days now, not a single issue! I am loving this board


----------



## SaccoSVD

First time I take cable management seriously.  Is good to see your PC with plenty of space and no worries of pulling a cable while removing the GPU for example.

Alone in SATA power and data cables it was a serious mess.


----------



## F0RCE963

dalathegreat said:


> Been running the 3907B for a few days now, not a single issue! I am loving this board


Which one are you using? there are two listed in that thread and I am not sure which one is safer/newer

>> Prime X370-Pro 3907B BETA <<
>> Official 3907 Beta Bios <<


----------



## dalathegreat

F0RCE963 said:


> Which one are you using? there are two listed in that thread and I am not sure which one is safer/newer
> 
> >> Prime X370-Pro 3907B BETA <<
> >> Official 3907 Beta Bios <<


No clue. I run the one that came in "PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3907.rar", CRC32 checksum of the .cap file is A7A24DBA

I will start tweaking the OC further in a few days, after it has been stable for at-least a week 24/7.

I frickin love running my 2133 ram at 3000


----------



## Reous

3907B is modded Bios of
3907 official Asus Bios


----------



## SaccoSVD

Where can I find the official one, is it out?


----------



## Keith Myers

*Phoronix Test Suite might work*



malakudi said:


> I flashed back to 3404 and running DOCP 3200, ProcODT 53.3, Geardown disabled, all others auto. While I completed 8 hours of overnight google stressapptest under Linux without problem, I get errors in Windows with HCI Memtest. What is going on here? Isn't google stressapptest a good test to find memory issues?


You might want to install the PTI or the Phoronix Test Suite and use the Memory Sub-system Tests to stress the memory and look for errors.

I have had good luck with stressapptest for finding errors on my Linux systems though. Maybe you didn't test enough memory at the same time or use the all processors option. That most closely resembles my real workload. It finds errors when I have pushed too far on the timings and clocks.


----------



## Reous

SaccoSVD said:


> Where can I find the official one, is it out?


No not yet. I think earliest next week. Maybe later.
I got the one from my thread from the support.


----------



## malakudi

Keith Myers said:


> You might want to install the PTI or the Phoronix Test Suite and use the Memory Sub-system Tests to stress the memory and look for errors.
> 
> I have had good luck with stressapptest for finding errors on my Linux systems though. Maybe you didn't test enough memory at the same time or use the all processors option. That most closely resembles my real workload. It finds errors when I have pushed too far on the timings and clocks.


I run it with stressapptest -s 28800 -W
which runs is for 8 hours. It runs 16 copy threads by default on my 1700X and allocates 93% of RAM (I run it with X Windows subsystem off to have as much memory free as possible). Both times it didn't find errors after 8 hours that showed almost immediately under Windows.

Version of stressapptest is 1.06 though (the one included in Debian 9) - will try again with current version from git.


----------



## mat9v

malakudi said:


> I run it with stressapptest -s 28800 -W
> which runs is for 8 hours. It runs 16 copy threads by default on my 1700X and allocates 93% of RAM (I run it with X Windows subsystem off to have as much memory free as possible). Both times it didn't find errors after 8 hours that showed almost immediately under Windows.
> 
> Version of stressapptest is 1.06 though (the one included in Debian 9) - will try again with current version from git.


I would hazard a guess, that the problem is in memory controller voltage or even in CPU voltage and not in memory timings - when you are using stresstest and all 16 threads are working the CPU clock is stable on high. On Windows memory stress testing almost always (for me) result in fluctuating CPU clock that causes memory errors because I have only 5-6 threads testing memory (Memtest Pro). You could try to run 4-6 threads with bigger memory pool per thread and see if it happens under Linux too.


----------



## crakej

New version of Ryzen Timing Checker - now shows extra stuff like ProcODT - Summit Ridge cpus will need bios with at least AGESA 1.0.0.0a

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/


> Added CAD & Data bus parameter reading for Zeppelin based Ryzen parts (Summit Ridge, Pinnacle Ridge, Threadripper).
> Summit Ridge requires 25.83.0 SMU firmware version (PinnaclePI 1.0.0.0a based bios) or newer for the new parameters to be supported.
> Enhanced driver de-initialization.


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> New version of Ryzen Timing Checker - now shows extra stuff like ProcODT - Summit Ridge cpus will need bios with at least AGESA 1.0.0.0a
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download...iming-checker/


That link is 404.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> That link is 404.


Fixed.....and here just in case https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/

very strange - first time it posted it, it posted something I posted weeks ago!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Oh, thanks, I already got that one, seen it in Ch6 thread.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Oh, thanks, I already got that one, seen it in Ch6 thread.


what cpu do you have? did you learn anything from it?


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> New version of Ryzen Timing Checker - now shows extra stuff like ProcODT - Summit Ridge cpus will need bios with at least AGESA 1.0.0.0a
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/


Does it also show strange readings for you guys? No ProcODT value and 120ohm for some others?
One other question, does anyone here feels up to modifying default voltage for SoC? I have a secondary Asrock board that does not allow (in bios) to modify this value and sets it to low 0.925V - the result is most memory chips top at 2666Mhz, sure I can rise it in software and it works as HWiNFO reports, but I can't change memory speed in software so I have to change the default voltage at boot time to be able to rise memory speed. Especially since my memory chips like to have it at 1.025V. Please help me guys


----------



## F0RCE963

mat9v said:


> Does it also show strange readings for you guys? No ProcODT value and 120ohm for some others?


Which BIOS version are you using?


----------



## mat9v

F0RCE963 said:


> Which BIOS version are you using?


This screen is from an Asrock board, my Asus X370 Prime is in RMA at the moment.


----------



## crakej

So not sure it's working well for us then....are you on AGESA 1000a?


----------



## os4321

Here is screenshot for my RAM settings using Bios default settings (Bios 3805). It shows ProcODT 60ohm.

I think another version will appear soon as there was a bug in RTC 1.03 which keeps it running in Task Manager after its been closed.





The Stilt said:


> Saw some reports that the newest version of RTC is still remains as an active process, despite being shut down.
> 
> I looked into it and it was a stupid mistake I made when I fixed the original driver de-initialization issue.
> Currently it tries to de-initialize the driver after the app has been commanded to shut down, causing the issue.
> 
> I fixed it and sent it to @W1zzard for signing.
> 
> It shouldn't cause any issues and you can shut it down manually from the task manager.
> Just redownload the app afterwards to get the fixed version, when it comes available.


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> So not sure it's working well for us then....are you on AGESA 1000a?


According to AIDA64, yes I'm on PinnaclePi AGESA. My ProcODT is 48ohm as set in Bios.


----------



## crakej

os4321 said:


> Here is screenshot for my RAM settings using Bios default settings (Bios 3805). It shows ProcODT 60ohm.
> 
> I think another version will appear soon as there was a bug in RTC 1.03 which keeps it running in Task Manager after its been closed.


Very interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> According to AIDA64, yes I'm on PinnaclePi AGESA. My ProcODT is 48ohm as set in Bios.


Ahhhh....I think I read somewhere ASRock boards were not reporting correct values - will try find thread for you.

I'm still on my task of finding best bios for my cpu - on 3401L now and about to test ram OC > 3200MTs so this ver of RTC not able to work for me yet...


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> what cpu do you have? did you learn anything from it?


BIOS 3805, 1700x + 2xKingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX at 3266Mhz, Cl 14, still can't get any better than that.


----------



## crakej

So, after not finding my magic bios for ram speed i've concluded that I just happened to get the right timings on the right bios at the right time using the right version of ram calc (I have 4!). This means unless something really major changed, there's no reason I shouln't be able to get at least a steady 3200MTs from 3907.

Armed with info from latest RTC I just managed over 800% coverage on RamTest - best I've had yet. I'll prob give it a rest for tonight, but I am going to experiment more. I will of course report back. tRC at 75 for testing - my bios usually puts this in whatever settings I put around it, so leaving that loose until I get it running better.


----------



## MishelLngelo

This is whats working for me right now, OC saved as "Experimental":


----------



## Keith Myers

malakudi said:


> I run it with stressapptest -s 28800 -W
> which runs is for 8 hours. It runs 16 copy threads by default on my 1700X and allocates 93% of RAM (I run it with X Windows subsystem off to have as much memory free as possible). Both times it didn't find errors after 8 hours that showed almost immediately under Windows.
> 
> Version of stressapptest is 1.06 though (the one included in Debian 9) - will try again with current version from git.


I've used both the repository 1.06 version and the 1.08 Git version. No differences in use or outcome. I specify a -M memory value in my command line. Only difference between yours and mine other than the time for the tests to run.

I would have you look at the the PTI tests as an alternative. Maybe it will turn up errors faster than SAT and more closely match what you get in Windows.


----------



## kazablanka

I tried 3907b , this bios is the worst ever seen ,many booting problems as trying to find the right settings foe my ram, it mess my windows 10 up... Almost one year and asus with amd still creating ****y bios...


----------



## MishelLngelo

kazablanka said:


> I tried 3907b , this bios is the worst ever seen ,many booting problems as trying to find the right settings foe my ram, it mess my windows 10 up... Almost one year and asus with amd still creating ****y bios...


Well, that's why it's not an official BIOS.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> Well, that's why it's not an official BIOS.


yet...


----------



## MishelLngelo

kazablanka said:


> yet...


When/if they fix it, they don't seem to be in any hurry though, until 2700x 3805 is doing good enough job for me.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> When/if they fix it, they don't seem to be in any hurry though, until 2700x 3805 is doing good enough job for me.


sorry but not working memory oc at 3200 by just setting docp on a board that asus says 3200 memory support i dont think that is realy good...


----------



## MishelLngelo

kazablanka said:


> sorry but not working memory oc at 3200 by just setting docp on a board that asus says 3200 memory support i dont think that is realy good...


My Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX sets at DOCP 3200 just fine but with ridiculous Cl 18 if left on auto. 
It's OK when set like this:


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> yet...


It's a beta - I thoroughly doubt it will be released as-is. It's a new AGESA version - 10002 - which we've been 'lucky' enough to test. I take great pleasure in seeing in other threads the complaining that we got this first - even before top tier boards. It's rare that we get these opportunities.

I've found that this bios doesn't like me adding my cpu OC. RamTest fails at just over 200% instead of nearly 900% so something has changed with cpu OC which I will experiment a bit more with - maybe cpu needs more power on this bios to maintain ram OC?

ProcODT seems off - I think this is what's causing reboot issues - I'm on 48ohms now which never used to boot. I've come down from 60 on earlier bios, to 56 and now 48.

So this beta bios seems to do everything a little bit differently! I've not even run a cpu OC for the last week while playing with ram because of this.

I really do wish *AMD and board vendors* would be much more detailed with their changelogs (which incidently don't even meet ISO or any other basic software standard). We are flailing around in the dark because they refuse to give us any detail. Just seems stupid to me.

Thank god @stilt has updated RTC - this tool is now SO bloody useful for sussing things out - again, a shame AMD and/or board vendors did not give us this tool.


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> It's a beta - I thoroughly doubt it will be released as-is. It's a new AGESA version - 10002 - which we've been 'lucky' enough to test. I take great pleasure in seeing in other threads the complaining that we got this first - even before top tier boards. It's rare that we get these opportunities.
> 
> I've found that this bios doesn't like me adding my cpu OC. RamTest fails at just over 200% instead of nearly 900% so something has changed with cpu OC which I will experiment a bit more with - maybe cpu needs more power on this bios to maintain ram OC?
> 
> ProcODT seems off - I think this is what's causing reboot issues - I'm on 48ohms now which never used to boot. I've come down from 60 on earlier bios, to 56 and now 48.
> 
> So this beta bios seems to do everything a little bit differently! I've not even run a cpu OC for the last week while playing with ram because of this.
> 
> I really do wish *AMD and board vendors* would be much more detailed with their changelogs (which incidently don't even meet ISO or any other basic software standard). We are flailing around in the dark because they refuse to give us any detail. Just seems stupid to me.
> 
> Thank god @stilt has updated RTC - this tool is now SO bloody useful for sussing things out - again, a shame AMD and/or board vendors did not give us this tool.


It also makes it easier to compare with values in Ryzen DRAM calculator.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> My Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX sets at DOCP 3200 just fine but with ridiculous Cl 18 if left on auto.
> It's OK when set like this:


Dude this is not just enabling docp , you me and other guys have pay alot for bdies and we have to tweak our system to make them work at 3200mhz wich as asus says this board can run jus enabling docp... So if me you and all these guys that have buy b dies just enable docp ,the system will not be stable... this is a big foul for me.. I think this is the last asus board for me ...


----------



## MishelLngelo

kazablanka said:


> Dude this is not just enabling docp , you me and other guys have pay alot for bdies and we have to tweak our system to make them work at 3200mhz wich as asus says this board can run jus enabling docp... So if me you and all these guys that have buy b dies just enable docp ,the system will not be stable... this is a big foul for me.. I think this is the last asus board for me ...


I didn't mean I was satisfied, just that 3805 looks better than 3907. Since there is DOCP setting for 3600 I was kinda hoping it would run at that speed. Still don't know why DOCP can follow XMP. Seems that every BIOS gives something and take something away.


----------



## crakej

This is the first gen of new tech - and ASUS do not say board WILL run at 3200. They says you can OC it, but there is no guarantee. It's guaranteed up to 2600MTs and I think everyone can do that. With Ryzen+ things will improve as well.

My DOCP selects 3200MTs with CL19 (20 really!),19,19,19 Geardown on. I've not tested that yet on 3907 but on 3805 it was't completely stable


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> This is the first gen of new tech - and ASUS do not say board WILL run at 3200. They says you can OC it, but there is no guarantee. It's guaranteed up to 2600MTs and I think everyone can do that. With Ryzen+ things will improve as well.
> 
> My DOCP selects 3200MTs with CL19 (20 really!),19,19,19 Geardown on. I've not tested that yet on 3907 but on 3805 it was't completely stable


When you check x370pro's qlv you can see that your ram are listed @ 3200 with docp. This means that your ram can work stable by enabling docp at 3200mhz not may run at 3200mhz. As we all know there is no ryzen imc problem to run 3200mhz and above. So for me 3200mhz sould be stable on this board from the first to the last bios... everything else is excuses 

As an example, you are a new ryzen buyer ,you have read that ryzen needs fast 3200Μhz ram to improve performance in gaming ,so you check your boards qlv and you find that you can buy a bdie kit from the list that can run at 3200mhz. You buy the kit and the next day that you setting up your system you realise that it is not stable. Very good asus !!! clap clap... This is just fraud...


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> When you check x370pro's qlv you can see that your ram are listed @ 3200 with docp. This means that your ram can work stable by enabling docp at 3200mhz not may run at 3200mhz. As we all know there is no ryzen imc problem to run 3200mhz and above. So for me 3200mhz sould be stable on this board from the first to the last bios... everything else is excuses
> 
> As an example, you are a new ryzen buyer ,you have read that ryzen needs fast 3200Μhz ram to improve performance in gaming ,so you check your boards qlv and you find that you can buy a bdie kit from the list that can run at 3200mhz. You buy the kit and the next day that you setting up your system you realise that it is not stable. Very good asus !!! clap clap... This is just fraud...


They (ASUS) do NOT guarantee any OC though - you need to check the memory spec of the *board* which says.....

DDR4 2666, 2400, 2133

So while the cpu might be able to do 3200MTs, nowhere does ASUS guarantee it - only the speeds above are guaranteed. AMD tell us we can OC our CPUs, but that too is not guaranteed. As far as RMA goes - the board works to spec. You will find that all boards have these problems, though I would expect the new generation to be much more reliable and OCable.

While I agree seeing your ram on the QVL should be enough, it's not - no OC can be guaranteed for many reasons - including IMC problems - which my last CPU most definitely had!


----------



## abso

I have seen on yt some test with HPET On/Off and turning it off seems to give a performance boost. Does anyone know where I can find this option in BIOS and is there any downside in turning HPET off?


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> They (ASUS) do NOT guarantee any OC though - you need to check the memory spec of the *board* which says.....
> 
> DDR4 2666, 2400, 2133
> 
> So while the cpu might be able to do 3200MTs, nowhere does ASUS guarantee it - only the speeds above are guaranteed. AMD tell us we can OC our CPUs, but that too is not guaranteed. As far as RMA goes - the board works to spec. You will find that all boards have these problems, though I would expect the new generation to be much more reliable and OCable.
> 
> While I agree seeing your ram on the QVL should be enough, it's not - no OC can be guaranteed for many reasons - including IMC problems - which my last CPU most definitely had!


I dont remember i ever had a board that couldn't make the xmp to work. Does hero vi has the same problems?


----------



## kazablanka

abso said:


> I have seen on yt some test with HPET On/Off and turning it off seems to give a performance boost. Does anyone know where I can find this option in BIOS and is there any downside in turning HPET off?


If you run an official bios there is no setting for hpet, only in modded bios by Reous.


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> I dont remember i ever had a board that couldn't make the xmp to work. Does hero vi has the same problems?


Sadly yes, it does, but it is a better designed board so things are a bit better on the CH6 with the advertised speed of 3200MTs.


----------



## CJMitsuki

kazablanka said:


> Dude this is not just enabling docp , you me and other guys have pay alot for bdies and we have to tweak our system to make them work at 3200mhz wich as asus says this board can run jus enabling docp... So if me you and all these guys that have buy b dies just enable docp ,the system will not be stable... this is a big foul for me.. I think this is the last asus board for me ...


My B-Die runs just fine on this board. It ran right away with DOCP enabled and I was able to further tighten the timings below to perfect stability, which IMO are pretty tight. Im gonna go out on a limb and say you may want to blame your CPU or the RAM itself for the inablilty of the RAM to boot at DOCP 3200 (which will give such horrid timings its pathetic). Also from my testing 3805 was performing worse than 3803, latency, throughput, and stability were subpar. 3803 seems to be great for my g.skill f4-3200cl14-8gtzr. Im honestly waiting to be able to get 3400/3600 running at Cas 16 fully stable.


----------



## crakej

CJMitsuki said:


> My B-Die runs just fine on this board. It ran right away with DOCP enabled and I was able to further tighten the timings below to perfect stability, which IMO are pretty tight. Im gonna go out on a limb and say you may want to blame your CPU or the RAM itself for the inablilty of the RAM to boot at DOCP 3200 (which will give such horrid timings its pathetic). Also from my testing 3805 was performing worse than 3803, latency, throughput, and stability were subpar. 3803 seems to be great for my g.skill f4-3200cl14-8gtzr. Im honestly waiting to be able to get 3400/3600 running at Cas 16 fully stable.


Those are nice timings! I'm hopeful that once problems are ironed out of the new AGESA that we will be able to go over 3200 reliably. I've seen people run ram higher on various bios -- but we rarely get to hear about that. I tried messaging someone on another forum but they never replied with their timings - just posted about how happy they are with their board as it runs 3466 easily......annoying!

It plain to see that DDR4 doesn't operate the same with Ryzen. Myself I have managed booting to my desktop with 3466, but I've not been able to repeat that - frustrating as I know there is a setting combination somewhere that will do it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Same here, thru DOCP RAM works on 3266 but on higher CL, just a little tweaking got me to CL14.


----------



## crakej

So, this afternoon, using the latest Calculator (released today) I have been able to boot at 3400 and 3466. Sadly i've only reached the desktop a couple of times.

I wish I knew what was stopping it working!!!! I managed to fine tune ram volts, but they seem to be just about right on the calculator. I may start playing around with individual timings tomorrow, but even though I've been able to boot those speeds on 3907, I would still not advise anyone to bother updating to it - it has a warm-boot problem that crashes the machine any time you want a reboot. The first boot is fine, I can even sleep and continue, but any reboot results in black screen - it nearly reboots, but doesn't quite get there. When you turn off power and re-start, it will always fail memory training on the next boot, so you have to re-load your profile, f10, restart to get it working again.

I am hopeful seeing my machine boot at these speeds again and hope new (NOT 3907!) comes soon, or I shall have to downgrade as I don't like a machine that can crash. It's SO frustrating.......SO near - yet so far! I wish I knew which settings are holding our boards back!


----------



## CJMitsuki

I just took my DRAM voltage to 1.5v and it wasnt easy dialing timings in but after a couple weeks and massive amounts of notes and hours and hours of testing with Prime95 and memtest I got the timings where i want them for now. Id like to push to 3400 which I can get there but the timings that I have to use make it worse than my 3200 so Ill wait for a good Bios update to go further than 3200, if I cant get 3400 at Cas 15 I wont bother.


----------



## CJMitsuki

crakej said:


> Those are nice timings! I'm hopeful that once problems are ironed out of the new AGESA that we will be able to go over 3200 reliably. I've seen people run ram higher on various bios -- but we rarely get to hear about that. I tried messaging someone on another forum but they never replied with their timings - just posted about how happy they are with their board as it runs 3466 easily......annoying!
> 
> It plain to see that DDR4 doesn't operate the same with Ryzen. Myself I have managed booting to my desktop with 3466, but I've not been able to repeat that - frustrating as I know there is a setting combination somewhere that will do it.


Honestly if it doesnt boot to Desktop with 3466 Id just hit 3200 or 3333 and get all of the timings as tight as possible while staying within the limits that some have. Timings behave really oddly but its so addictive being able to see the massive increase you can get just adjusting the timings...When I started DOCP 3200 my AIDA64 latency was like 105ns which was garbage but after spending 2-3 weeks studying and tweaking them I was able to get it to 66ns and throughput from around 35000 Read, now to 50000. I was really surprised at how dramatic the change was. I think thats what makes it so addicting, seeing how each timing behaves and how they affect other timings and being able to see your frustrations and endless hours of testing pay off.


----------



## crakej

Yep.....can certainly get quite addictive! 

Not wasting any more time with 3907 though - will downgrade to 34xx if there isn't a decent alternative this week. Pretty sure they won't release 3907 as it's way too unstable. Was nice seeing my desktop at 3466 - I'm sure when better bios comes some of us will get past 3200 at last!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah but you guys have been trying the beta, no? so probably that's why is unstable?


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> Yeah but you guys have been trying the beta, no? so probably that's why is unstable?


It's me that's still on 3907 which is beta - and yes, unstable even with 'sensible' timings


----------



## SaccoSVD

Tried some 3200 with 3805

Jeez! even the BIOS was messed up with scrambled images and text.


----------



## kazablanka

CJMitsuki said:


> My B-Die runs just fine on this board. It ran right away with DOCP enabled and I was able to further tighten the timings below to perfect stability, which IMO are pretty tight. Im gonna go out on a limb and say you may want to blame your CPU or the RAM itself for the inablilty of the RAM to boot at DOCP 3200 (which will give such horrid timings its pathetic). Also from my testing 3805 was performing worse than 3803, latency, throughput, and stability were subpar. 3803 seems to be great for my g.skill f4-3200cl14-8gtzr. Im honestly waiting to be able to get 3400/3600 running at Cas 16 fully stable.


Guys you dont understand what i am saying... 
I am pretty stable too at 3803 but i have to put my finger on bios not just enable docp...


----------



## Ph42oN

On 3803 bios, i could do 3266mhz that is higher than before.
With 3907 i couldn't even get 3200mhz stable like i have been able to do with every other bios(didnt try with bad timings), but it seemed like 3400mhz was not worse than 3200 in stability.

Then i decided that i will try 3404 because many people have been saying its best bios. With it im able to run lower timings at 3200mhz than before, but still can't do 3333 stable.


----------



## CJMitsuki

Ph42oN said:


> On 3803 bios, i could do 3266mhz that is higher than before.
> With 3907 i couldn't even get 3200mhz stable like i have been able to do with every other bios(didnt try with bad timings), but it seemed like 3400mhz was not worse than 3200 in stability.
> 
> Then i decided that i will try 3404 because many people have been saying its best bios. With it im able to run lower timings at 3200mhz than before, but still can't do 3333 stable.


How does 3404 feel compared to 3803, stability wise? If I can find something more stable than 3803 I should be able to run 3333 stable at timings that are comparable to what I have now. On 3803 I can get it stable but the timings are too loose to compare performance to 3200 unfortunately.


----------



## Ph42oN

CJMitsuki said:


> How does 3404 feel compared to 3803, stability wise? If I can find something more stable than 3803 I should be able to run 3333 stable at timings that are comparable to what I have now. On 3803 I can get it stable but the timings are too loose to compare performance to 3200 unfortunately.


3404 is more stable on my system at 3200mhz, i can do tighter timings, and it seems like 3333mhz is closer to stable than on 3803.

Edit:
Needed some tweaking for my core overclock because better timings, or increased room temperature, or both to pass IBT AVX standard 10 run, that has always been enough to stay stable in my normal usage. Before i had 1.4125v with LLC3, i changed to 1.40625v with LLC4. On load voltage is almost same with both settings but llc4 is more stable. I wasn't expecting that because i had tested on i5 2500k that higher LLC was worse on it.


----------



## CJMitsuki

Ph42oN said:


> 3404 is more stable on my system at 3200mhz, i can do tighter timings, and it seems like 3333mhz is closer to stable than on 3803.


Is your FlareX B-Die? Im assuming it is bc it would be impressive to get a Hynix to those timings.


----------



## crakej

agreed - 3404 was the most stable recent bios i've used that I can have 3200MTs 100% reliable


----------



## hlreijnders

You guys ever clear your RTC Ram after a bios update? 

Yesterday I decided to update from the 3203 bios to the 3805 bios. On 3203 I had my crappy Hynix DDR4 3200 16 18 18 36 sticks running at 2933 18 18 18 36 2t 60ohm. It was HCI memtest 1000% stable.

After updating to 3805 I couldn't get it stable at even 2667Mhz and loose timings. It would crash at around 100% HCI. It was only stable at 2400Mhz. 

Then I decided to try and clear the RTC Ram on the motherboard, slightly annoyed as I was. Tried the standard 3200 DOCP values just out of frustration, and bam! Computer booted just fine into Windows. Now getting eager to try the HCI memtest again. Got a couple of errors at around 100%. So dialed it back to 3000Mhz and upped the mem voltage to 1,395v and ran the HCI memtest again. And it was stable to 400%, not tested further because I needed to work on the computer.

Going to leave it running the memtest during the night. But I think it's important to clear the RTC Ram after each bios update, wich I wasn't doing, and I suppose a couple of you aren't doing as well.


----------



## crakej

hlreijnders said:


> You guys ever clear your RTC Ram after a bios update?
> 
> Yesterday I decided to update from the 3203 bios to the 3805 bios. On 3203 I had my crappy Hynix DDR4 3200 16 18 18 36 sticks running at 2933 18 18 18 36 2t 60ohm. It was HCI memtest 1000% stable.
> 
> After updating to 3805 I couldn't get it stable at even 2667Mhz and loose timings. It would crash at around 100% HCI. It was only stable at 2400Mhz.
> 
> Then I decided to try and clear the RTC Ram on the motherboard, slightly annoyed as I was. Tried the standard 3200 DOCP values just out of frustration, and bam! Computer booted just fine into Windows. Now getting eager to try the HCI memtest again. Got a couple of errors at around 100%. So dialed it back to 3000Mhz and upped the mem voltage to 1,395v and ran the HCI memtest again. And it was stable to 400%, not tested further because I needed to work on the computer.
> 
> Going to leave it running the memtest during the night. But I think it's important to clear the RTC Ram after each bios update, wich I wasn't doing, and I suppose a couple of you aren't doing as well.


If you're using Afuefix64 to update your bios you can clear the NVRam by using the /clrcfg option - If you're using the DOS method, then yes, it's important to make sure it's all clear.


----------



## hlreijnders

I'm using the bios flash method from within the UEFI, and never cleared my RTC RAM since I've got the board I think. Which is April last year. 😛


----------



## Gigabytes

hlreijnders said:


> You guys ever clear your RTC Ram after a bios update?
> 
> Yesterday I decided to update from the 3203 bios to the 3805 bios. On 3203 I had my crappy Hynix DDR4 3200 16 18 18 36 sticks running at 2933 18 18 18 36 2t 60ohm. It was HCI memtest 1000% stable.
> 
> After updating to 3805 I couldn't get it stable at even 2667Mhz and loose timings. It would crash at around 100% HCI. It was only stable at 2400Mhz.
> 
> Then I decided to try and clear the RTC Ram on the motherboard, slightly annoyed as I was. Tried the standard 3200 DOCP values just out of frustration, and bam! Computer booted just fine into Windows. Now getting eager to try the HCI memtest again. Got a couple of errors at around 100%. So dialed it back to 3000Mhz and upped the mem voltage to 1,395v and ran the HCI memtest again. And it was stable to 400%, not tested further because I needed to work on the computer.
> 
> Going to leave it running the memtest during the night. But I think it's important to clear the RTC Ram after each bios update, wich I wasn't doing, and I suppose a couple of you aren't doing as well.


My crappy Hynix 16-18-18-38 run at 3333 Mhz @ 1.365v with a 1.050v SOC while CPU humms along at 4 Ghz


----------



## SaccoSVD

Gigabytes said:


> My crappy Hynix 16-18-18-38 run at 3333 Mhz @ 1.365v with a 1.050v SOC while CPU humms along at 4 Ghz


Can I have all your timings/ram related settings, to try with my crappy Hynix?


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> Can I have all your timings/ram related settings, to try with my crappy Hynix?


Me too, me too


----------



## zila

Mine was very simple to setup. I didn't use D.O.C.P.. I manually tuned it in. No problem at all to get my Ripjaws V DDR4 3200 CL14 kit to run as advertised. Rig is fast and stable.


----------



## CJMitsuki

zila said:


> Mine was very simple to setup. I didn't use D.O.C.P.. I manually tuned it in. No problem at all to get my Ripjaws V DDR4 3200 CL14 kit to run as advertised. Rig is fast and stable.


Only thing is that if you manually tuned the timings using the XMP/DOCP suggested timings then you are setting awful timings, especially for B-Die. Those preset timings have the RFC usually waaaaayyy too high as well as RAS...pretty much all the timings arent even close to what I would consider "baseline". Its like they had a chimpanzee picking the timings while slinging feces everywhere bc they are literal ****. Personally my latency dropped by 45ns and throughput nearly doubled with a bit of time investment and some research on forums.


----------



## zila

CJMitsuki said:


> Only thing is that if you manually tuned the timings using the XMP/DOCP suggested timings then you are setting awful timings, especially for B-Die. Those preset timings have the RFC usually waaaaayyy too high as well as RAS...pretty much all the timings arent even close to what I would consider "baseline". Its like they had a chimpanzee picking the timings while slinging feces everywhere bc they are literal ****. Personally my latency dropped by 45ns and throughput nearly doubled with a bit of time investment and some research on forums.


Sounds like you were getting some really good kick ass performance. My best latency in Aida64 was about 71ns.


----------



## CJMitsuki

zila said:


> Sounds like you were getting some really good kick ass performance. My best latency in Aida64 was about 71ns.


My best is 63ns in safe mode since doing it that way is more accurate but I flashed to a new bios which gave more stability at the cost of a bit of latency and now I sit around 66ns in safe mode.


----------



## crakej

CH6 got another bios this morning - beta - but it's an updated AGESA 1.0.0.2 so work is progressing on our X370 boards. Might take a bit longer for us as CH6 didn't seem to have as many problems with that AGESA version as we have (on 3907)


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> CH6 got another bios this morning - beta - but it's an updated AGESA 1.0.0.2 so work is progressing on our X370 boards. Might take a bit longer for us as CH6 didn't seem to have as many problems with that AGESA version as we have (on 3907)


Every time I get a message about activity in this thread, I hope it's news about new BIOS !!! 2700x is coming soon and it's just about time we get a proper and stable BIOS.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Every time I get a message about activity in this thread, I hope it's news about new BIOS !!! 2700x is coming soon and it's just about time we get a proper and stable BIOS.


Me too! Maybe @Reous will come by another beta for us? Or maybe ASUS will - they did it once before!

Is anyone going to update their board or CPU? I'm sticking with my current setup for now.


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> Me too! Maybe @Reous will come by another beta for us? Or maybe ASUS will - they did it once before!
> 
> Is anyone going to update their board or CPU? I'm sticking with my current setup for now.


I'm going for 2700x as soon as it becomes available to me. If it gets out at projected time (19th), I can expect it beginning of may here in Serbia. MB only if this one can't make it in full with new processor but that may have to wait until end of year.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm going for 2700x as soon as it becomes available to me. If it gets out at projected time (19th), I can expect it beginning of may here in Serbia. MB only if this one can't make it in full with new processor but that may have to wait until end of year.


It will be interesting to see - I'm not going to be first this time, I will wait and see.


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> It will be interesting to see - I'm not going to be first this time, I will wait and see.


Can only be better, I feel it was AMD's intended target but had to hurry with first series. I already made arraignments for switch to cost me only about 50 - 80 Euro. As I'm now all retired, this system will have to last me at least 3 - 4 years, no more need for CAD and other work requiring high end system.


----------



## Pietro

Which bios version requires the lowest voltage for CPU overclock? I tried probably all of them, but with 3.7 1.2-1.225V, now I want to get 3.9GHz - for 3404 and newest beta needs at least 1.4V, 1.1V for chipset, LL5 and 1.4V for 3200Mhz CL14. On 3404 3200MHz CL12 is benchable, stable in aida for 5 minutes, but GTA V doesn't load on it.


----------



## Gigabytes

SaccoSVD said:


> Can I have all your timings/ram related settings, to try with my crappy Hynix?


I just set to TPU2, memory to 3333 Mhz, set SOC to 1.050v, set ram to 1.365v entered 16-18-18-18-38 and off she went. Memory is F4-3200C16-8GVKB. 

Did a few more tweaks since this SS, like increasing CPU to 4 Ghz. But I tend not to run system at these timings for normal everyday use cause its overkill. Am going to play with it more this weekend when I have time, will gie more details cause I am sure I am missing something.


----------



## zila

In safe mode? I'm learning something new everyday. I wasn't aware.


----------



## ObscureScience

This board is on sale until the 18th. Should I go for it or wait for x470 boards? 
From what I heard x470 only brings improvements in the auto-OC functionality or did I get this wrong?

I am planning to get a Ryzen2 chip.


----------



## kazablanka

ObscureScience said:


> This board is on sale until the 18th. Should I go for it or wait for x470 boards?
> From what I heard x470 only brings improvements in the auto-OC functionality or did I get this wrong?
> 
> I am planning to get a Ryzen2 chip.


I think you should wait for x470 motherboards, better memory compatibility (i think) ,precision boost overdrive for higher all core turbo clocks. A second gen is always better i think.


----------



## Shiftstealth

ObscureScience said:


> This board is on sale until the 18th. Should I go for it or wait for x470 boards?
> From what I heard x470 only brings improvements in the auto-OC functionality or did I get this wrong?
> 
> I am planning to get a Ryzen2 chip.


I would wait for an x470 board. No one knows how well Precision boost overdrive will work. It might boost all cores to within 50-75Mhz of the potential overclock, while leaving single core boost up to 4.35 still in place for the 2700x. Basically rendering overclocking useless while maintaining all of the other benefits of a stock chip.


----------



## Wabbit16

Shiftstealth said:


> I would wait for an x470 board. No one knows how well Precision boost overdrive will work. It might boost all cores to within 50-75Mhz of the potential overclock, while leaving single core boost up to 4.35 still in place for the 2700x. Basically rendering overclocking useless while maintaining all of the other benefits of a stock chip.


Or it could be a crapshoot, but either way the X370 boards should drop in price when the X470 ones are released.

I do however like your optimism regarding Precision Boost 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reous

crakej said:


> Me too! Maybe @*Reous* will come by another beta for us? Or maybe ASUS will - they did it once before!


I think it is better to wait for an official one  The 3907 was not the best for some of you.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Wabbit16 said:


> Or it could be a crapshoot, but either way the X370 boards should drop in price when the X470 ones are released.
> 
> I do however like your optimism regarding Precision Boost
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I mean, considering the 2700X already boosts to 4000Mhz @ 60% utilization, precision boost overdrive would have to add at least 100Mhz to warrant even being labeled as a feature. Honestly, if it boosted to 4.1Ghz all core on X470 i wouldn't even overclock it for the extra 100Mhz.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> I think it is better to wait for an official one  The 3907 was not the best for some of you.


I know  - was just hoping we'd get another revision like the CH6 though AGESA 1.0.0.2 has been a bit better for them. I'm still grateful you shared it with us!

I definitely don't recommend 3907, I cannot find stability on it. Not with any reasonable ram OC anyway.


----------



## kazablanka

asus prime x470 pro supports 3466mhz ram oc
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/


----------



## Reous

crakej said:


> I definitely don't recommend 3907, I cannot find stability on it. Not with any reasonable ram OC anyway.


With 400x Bios i'm still unable to get my B-Die stable at 3200. But my IMC wasn't good at all. Let's see what will be possible with my 2700x+X370 and X470-Pro+1600X


----------



## Lermite

The IMCs of my 1700 are pretty weak too. They are definitely unable to handle the RAM at a higher frequency than 3200 MHz.

But I have another issue I can't find the location.
Sometimes, my RAM is rockstable at 3200 with tight timings.
But other times, it must be downclocked at 3133 or lower with a loosened timings to remain stable.
Weirder: if I remove the RAM stick then I put them back in, or exchange their slots, either:
- both work fine
- one of them is ignore, like if one was not inserted properly
- both of them are ignored, and nothing work any longer.
When that happens, I remove the RAM stick, I clean them with some pressured air and I clean the same way the motherboard slots. Usually, it's enough to make both the RAM stick to work.

What bothers me the most is I can't find out is this issue comes from the RAM sticks or from the motherboard.
If you have any idea about it, please let me know.

Btw, as I struggled again to get my RAM stable at 3200, with bios 1201 the with 3404, I took some time to get the 3805 working fine, especially with:
- ProcODT: 48 instead of 53
- CadBus Strengths: 24 instead of 30
I had to give up on 3200 because I'm tired of my RAM becoming unstable anytime, but now it looks stable and working fine at 3133.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> With 400x Bios i'm still unable to get my B-Die stable at 3200. But my IMC wasn't good at all. Let's see what will be possible with my 2700x+X370 and X470-Pro+1600X


Where is 400x?

I was just about to say CH6 got their 3rd bios in 3 days!


----------



## Reous

@*Lermite* same here. Sometimes RamTest hit 1000% and after a reboot it gives errors after seconds.
@crakej it is nowhere online


----------



## Ph42oN

I did some reading on memory stability thread, found one more thing to try in stabilizing. I increased VDDP voltage to 1.0 and SOC voltage to 1.05, first error at 43%, never made it this far before at 3333mhz. Increasing SOC voltage without VDDP only made it less stable.

Edit: Tightened some timings, increased soc to 1.081, decreased ram volts to 1.365 and changed RttNom from RZQ/7 to 6 and cad bus settings to 30ohms, now got first error at 68%.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> @*Lermite* same here. Sometimes RamTest hit 1000% and after a reboot it gives errors after seconds.
> @crakej it is nowhere online


Oh @Reous - I think you know me better than that! I just have to have it!.......pleeeeeeze???!? 

I did some interesting experiments with 3907 (which I still don't recommend):

From defaults, I selected DOCP and starting at 3266 checked to see how far I could get before it wouldn't boot. Every speed from 3200 booted up to, but not including 3466 - without touching anything except Ram Speed (under DOCP). None of these settings were useable, but they did nearly make it to the desktop, I just couldn't log in! Previously these tests would stop at 3333, so something (god knows what!) has improved, and I dare say with some time you could work out how to get these timings stable(ish)

I also decided to see if I could run my CPU at 4.2GHz - and yes I can! Started at 1.4v LLC3 and got it down to 1.381v LLC5 before I had to stop and go out for a bit. I think it may well go a bit lower! I was running my tests WITHOUT ram OC, max temp was 67c on IBT AVX, and my CB15 score was 1888 - nearly the same as my score at 4.1GHz and fast 3200 ram. This may warrant further investigation!


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> asus prime x470 pro supports 3466mhz ram oc
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/


Only with the 2700x CPU though - even still, it should give those of us with 1s gen chips and improvement as well....


----------



## crakej

Wow! 7 lucky guys over on the CH6 thread just got given CH7 WiFis by ASUS/elmor for their contributions! Nice one ASUS  http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...vi-overclocking-thread-3510.html#post27154177

So now things have calmed down a bit from x470 will we will get a little love? You never know.....


----------



## gasolin

Proshop denmark have a AMD Ryzen 7 2700X i can buy within the next 20 min and get tomorrow

Is it worth upgrading from a ryzen 1700 (stock speed)


----------



## mat9v

gasolin said:


> Proshop denmark have a AMD Ryzen 7 2700X i can buy within the next 20 min and get tomorrow
> 
> Is it worth upgrading from a ryzen 1700 (stock speed)


You tell us 
I mean buy and let us know 
I would count on up to 25% higher performance.


----------



## gasolin

mat9v said:


> You tell us
> I mean buy and let us know
> I would count on up to 25% higher performance.


You really mean that? 

Couldn't i just oc my cpu 25% stock its' 4.35ghz ryzen 1700 it's 3,7ghz


----------



## MishelLngelo

There are other benefits with 2700x. like faster memory and higher XFR and there's practically no chance to OC 1700 to 4.3GHz.


----------



## mat9v

gasolin said:


> You really mean that?
> 
> Couldn't i just oc my cpu 25% stock its' 4.35ghz ryzen 1700 it's 3,7ghz


Not really, R1700 base clock is 3Ghz, boosts to 3.7Ghz and all core boost is 3.2Ghz while from what I understand, 2700X is 3.7Ghz base (that is over 20% more), boosts up to 4.3Ghz (16% more) and all core boost is around 3.9Ghz (22%). All that without OC of course. Now with OC - I have no idea how much of a speed boost will you get - much depends on silicon quality (how high will it OC) and what was your R1700 OC level. Frankly I would be surprised if you could get 10% OC to OC


----------



## gasolin

No 3.2ghz +20% is 3.84ghz  Mine runs 3.2ghz all the time and it's sooo cool atm 5% usage 29c with the big noctua cpu cooler at 515 rpm

I would like to se test,reviews first ;-)


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> There are other benefits with 2700x. like faster memory and higher XFR and there's practically no chance to OC 1700 to 4.3GHz.


Doesn't the higher XFR need the x470? I think the CPU uses some of the unused pins for extra power delivery....?


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> Doesn't the higher XFR need the x470? I think the CPU uses some of the unused pins for extra power delivery....?


Well, processor does and that's half the battle. I'm not counting onit but will see about it once I get it. I prefer straight forward OC on all cores and damn the torpedoes. I'm chasing all the stores here to see when they will get it.


----------



## crakej

i'm intrigued - the Prime x470 Pro is much cheaper than the x370 was at launch, but it does look better, and if ASUS website is to be believed, has better designed tracks - the main thing holding back our boards as far as ram OC goes.

I can get the CH7 for 220gbp, isn't that cheaper than CH6 was at launch? Tempted to press go on the P x470 Pro, but just can't forget how much better support the CH gets.

Strange thing I notice is that P x470 Pro supports RAM upto 3466 - CH7 only supports ram upto 3200+???? What is going on there?

Hey @Reous - where you gone with your talk of 400x bios?


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> With 400x Bios i'm still unable to get my B-Die stable at 3200. But my IMC wasn't good at all. Let's see what will be possible with my 2700x+X370 and X470-Pro+1600X


do you have x470 pro in your hands? If yes ,can you check if ram can work stable @3466 with ryzen 1xxx ?


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> Strange thing I notice is that P x470 Pro supports RAM upto 3466 - CH7 only supports ram upto 3200+???? What is going on there?


I dont think that your information is right 
https://videocardz.com/press-release/asus-releases-amd-x470-motherboards


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> I dont think that your information is right
> https://videocardz.com/press-release/asus-releases-amd-x470-motherboards


Nope, don't have one! Don't know which to go for..... Yes, it looks like a mistake on ASUS website - must have used same photo for ram as x370 - it does say 3200


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> Nope, don't have one! Don't know which to go for..... Yes, it looks like a mistake on ASUS website - must have used same photo for ram as x370 - it does say 3200


i cant find chvii on asus website
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/AMD-platform-Products/


----------



## crakej

it's only just coming online https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/ has got it

I think I worked it out. Both boards only guarantee 3466 with Ryzen 2nd gen, and 3200 with ryzen 1. Even on the Prime x470 pro it says up to 3200 so should be much better as ours only guarantee 2666. I figure ig you have a 3200 OC, you can probably expect that to go up to 3466

Edit: changed link above that works now - they listed it, then took the link down, but you can see it again on above link  ......and with correct 3466 speed ram.


----------



## Reous

@crakej lol there is nothing to talk about. i havent changed my mind


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> @crakej lol there is nothing to talk about. i havent changed my mind


You're teasing me Reous!... How can I sleep tonight lol... i will have to downgrade then 

Call me strange, but it's been good on this thread - would miss most of you if we all go to different boards. Not all threads are this friendly


----------



## Keith Myers

*Not cheaper at launch for the Prime Pro X470*



crakej said:


> i'm intrigued - the Prime x470 Pro is much cheaper than the x370 was at launch, but it does look better, and if ASUS website is to be believed, has better designed tracks - the main thing holding back our boards as far as ram OC goes.
> 
> I can get the CH7 for 220gbp, isn't that cheaper than CH6 was at launch? Tempted to press go on the P x470 Pro, but just can't forget how much better support the CH gets.
> 
> Strange thing I notice is that P x470 Pro supports RAM upto 3466 - CH7 only supports ram upto 3200+???? What is going on there?
> 
> Hey @Reous - where you gone with your talk of 400x bios?


The Prime Pro X370 at launch was $160 for me at Newegg.com 

All the pre-orders today I was offered from Newegg.com and Amazon.com were for $185. So NOT cheaper at launch for the X470 Prime Pro.


----------



## crakej

Keith Myers said:


> The Prime Pro X370 at launch was $160 for me at Newegg.com
> 
> All the pre-orders today I was offered from Newegg.com and Amazon.com were for $185. So NOT cheaper at launch for the X470 Prime Pro.


It was 160gbp for before tax for me, but I've seen the Prime x470 Pro for 140gbp before tax


----------



## CJMitsuki

All this 2nd gen + x470 talk is getting me all hot  carry on please. Im so excited for the next gens potential. Im ordering the 2700x now and in another 2 weeks Im ordering the Prime x470 Pro


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm all about Matisse. By then the CH VII will be cheaper and AMD hopefully has a 5GHz chip.

Right now I don't see any reason to go up from my 1800x. This machine has a lot of juice I'm barely utilizing.


----------



## CJMitsuki

SaccoSVD said:


> I'm all about Matisse. By then the CH VII will be cheaper and AMD hopefully has a 5GHz chip.
> 
> Right now I don't see any reason to go up from my 1800x. This machine has a lot of juice I'm barely utilizing.



Im more interested in the IMC and how well the RAM responds to the higher clocks and upgraded compatibility.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmm... I see such a small improvement from a 1700x + X370 Pro , makes no sense to me.

It will make sense to a guy wanting to upgrade from an older machine.


----------



## MishelLngelo

SaccoSVD said:


> Hmm... I see such a small improvement from a 1700x + X370 Pro , makes no sense to me.
> 
> It will make sense to a guy wanting to upgrade from an older machine.


My rationale is to have a best and most affordable system for few years as I can't shake a feeling that 2700x is all that 1700/1800x was supposed to be. I'll upgrade to x470 only if x370/2700x combination can't get everything out of the system full performance wise. 
1700x @4GHz and 3600MHz b-die RAM at 3200MHz all stable with 3266MHz usable but not all that stable is not exactly getting all it's supposedly capable of. Feel shorted on performance. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Asus Prime x370 Pro
R7 1700x
2 x Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX
Samsung 960 Evo 250GB
Rx 460 2GB


----------



## SaccoSVD

> My rationale is to have a best and most affordable system for few years


You already have it. The 1700x is quite capable.

At 4Ghz 8 cores/16 threads is a little workhorse. The 2700x OCd to 4.2/4.3GHz is not going to feel like a big bump....although the CB15 single core performance from a review showed 180cb while OC'ed which is good, right now is on the 165cb ballpark and Intel is around 190.

Still...Intels go up to 5GHz with ease now, although I refuse to go Intel for a while. 5GHz and a single core score of 190cb is the serious stuff we want.

Still, here in games I threw everything at my 980ti SC and eats it without problems at 1080p....playing at dynamic super resolution resulted in unwanted moire noise in the background (GRID2's buildings for example) and generally I don't feel I need 2K/4K

I play most of my games with vsync on since they all can reach over 60fps and they play better and the card is cooler/silent. I used to play games without vsync on but most games now are really well optimized and run silky smooth.

In audio applications this 1800x just chews at everything at the lowest latencies ever, no sweat. Actually hard to push the CPU hard enough.

Video rendering, general multitasking...well, more than enough power to be perfectly honest. So I'd save my money and skip this Zen+ refresh.

Of course, if you die to tinker with the new Zen 2700x go ahead  I'm curious too to see how it performs.


----------



## MishelLngelo

At the time I switched from FX 6350 5GHz and 1866MHz DDR3, I was still working on finishing some large ACAD projects with a lot of 3D simulation and video compiling I was seriously considering switching to top Intel system but it was prohibitively expensive. Ryzen came out just at time so I got 1600x as first aide. It was under-performing (for my needs) even at 4.1 GHZ. A 1700x was swap deal for less than 50 bucks so I took it and that's where I ended up with. It did the job and was well spent money as I probably saved a week in finishing the project. 
All together, 2700x will fill requirements for long time as I retired all the way (I'm 70 now). Also going to upgrade Rx 460 to something better so I can finally have time for gaming now.


----------



## Reous

@crakej i have a question. Have you only used the 3907B or also 3907 Bios while getting black screen after restart?


----------



## crakej

Grrrrr - I really hate how you can lose a post with the error that there is no token or something......VERY annoying!

Anyway, i'm thinking of upgrading my motherboard as I do seem to have a cool CPU (now doing 4.2GHz). ASUS describes the new Prime x470....

'_Featuring an array of trace layout tweaks that improve memory stability, Prime X470-Pro_', but on the CH7 they go further saying how they redesigned the memory traces with '_unique equidistant traces to each slot_'

I wonder just how well the slots of the Prime x470 Pro are optimized in comparison, I know they're upgraded, but to the same extent as the CH7?

So I think I will probably pull the trigger on a new motherboard to pop my 4.2GHz CPU into.... just can't quite decide which one yet!


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> @crakej i have a question. Have you only used the 3907B or also 3907 Bios while getting black screen after restart?


That happens only when rebooting Windows - I believe they have had this problem on CH6 bios 6001 as well. When I reboot from the bios, it always reboots. I've only tested extensively on 3907B, but I might try out the un-modded one again later, so they were both doing it, but I didn't test the official bios for long to be fair.

While testing the beta bios yesterday, I did find that there were times when windows would reboot successfully - but that was very rare. I'm guessing there were certain settings allowing this to happen, but I couldn't identify which settings they were.


----------



## Reous

As far as I have discovered this only happens if hpet is disabled in the bios. If you let it on auto or enabled everything works fine.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> As far as I have discovered this only happens if hpet is disabled in the bios. If you let it on auto or enabled everything works fine.


Ah ha! I think you may be right - I did read that somewhere but completely forgot. I will test that in a moment. Surly it's fixable? We don't really want HPET do we?

Report: You're right @Reous - reboots faultlessly with HPET=ON/Auto (that would have saved me loads of time yesterday lol)

I have the device disabled in Windows device manager so I guess it doesn't really matter having it on...


----------



## Reous

Hope you can confirm it.
I dont need it. Just added it because many users says this will give you more performence in games or whatever


----------



## crakej

Confirmed (See above)

Can't they just disable it in Device Manager?


----------



## mat9v

Reous said:


> Hope you can confirm it.
> I dont need it. Just added it because many users says this will give you more performence in games or whatever


I don't think it does, but due to difference in ways in which Windows have to measure timing of events without HPET you get higher fps


----------



## crakej

I hear that bios 4 oh cough 6 cough cough be(cough) ta, cough cough may be a bit better, cough cough - than my stubborn old cough  (...and 3907!)

I'm in such a dilemma now - just can't decide which x470 board to get next! There are some great choices, but CH7 and Taichi are way up there, and Prime Pro isn't far behind either...

Does anyone know, is the ASUS warranty only a year? If so, I foolishly didn't send my board back as the sound failed on it soon after purchase... I guess I could sell it on with the sound card I got for it.

Didn't someone (maybe not this thread!) say they would be getting their new Prime Pro today?



cough!


----------



## Reous

crakej said:


> I hear that bios 4 oh cough 6 cough cough be(cough) ta, cough cough may be a bit better, cough cough - than my stubborn old cough  (...and 3907!)


:lachen: i like you. But where did you hear that?




crakej said:


> I'm in such a dilemma now - just can't decide which x470 board to get next! There are some great choices, but CH7 and Taichi are way up there, and Prime Pro isn't far behind either...


Cant you just buy both ? I know it is a dilemma.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> :lachen: i like you. But where did you hear that?
> 
> Cant you just buy both ? I know it is a dilemma.


I have ears everywhere Reous!  Did you hear something like that?....possibly?

Buy both? Well, as much as I'd like to, I have way too much computer stuff as it is..... I will have to decide at some point! Are you going to replace your MB or stick with this one?


----------



## kladve

Hi Primer's! April 19 start sales, but where new bios?


----------



## Wabbit16

I still can't get my memory stable at 3200MHz.

I select 3200MHz under the speed, keep all the timings on Auto except the first five and the command rate (14-14-14-14-34-2T), bump up the DRAM voltage to 1.35v, the SoC voltage to 1.1v.

Strangely enough it passes HCI Memtest up to 400% (before I closed it) and it reports no errors. Yet ME:A keeps on crashing and giving me BSODs every ten minutes. If I revert back to 2933MHz with everything else set to auto, I have no issues.

Bios 3805, for what it's worth. I even tried some of the Ryzen DRAM calc safe values yet I still can't get it to even POST. I have just about given up with getting anything above 2933 for now


----------



## mat9v

Wabbit16 said:


> I still can't get my memory stable at 3200MHz.
> 
> I select 3200MHz under the speed, keep all the timings on Auto except the first five and the command rate (14-14-14-14-34-2T), bump up the DRAM voltage to 1.35v, the SoC voltage to 1.1v.
> 
> Strangely enough it passes HCI Memtest up to 400% (before I closed it) and it reports no errors. Yet ME:A keeps on crashing and giving me BSODs every ten minutes. If I revert back to 2933MHz with everything else set to auto, I have no issues.
> 
> Bios 3805, for what it's worth. I even tried some of the Ryzen DRAM calc safe values yet I still can't get it to even POST. I have just about given up with getting anything above 2933 for now


Lower SoC voltage in steps down to even 1.0V testing stability in between - I have found that often high SoC results in instability.


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> Lower SoC voltage in steps down to even 1.0V testing stability in between - I have found that often high SoC results in instability.


Same here.

I've faced many stability issues. Each time, I tried many value for the SOC voltage but regardless the bios version, my RAM settings or my hardware setup, 0.95 V is definitely the most stable SOC voltage.


----------



## crakej

Me too - SoC has to be less than 1.0 - mine is 0.96v


----------



## Reous

For me also Ram above 1.35v cause instability.

These are the settings which working the best for me since Bios 3907 and newer:

Ram: 1.35v
Soc: 1.05v or less
ProcODT: 48 Ohm
RttNom: RZQ/4
RttWr: Disabled
RttPark: RZQ/5
MemCadBus: 20/20/20/20

Example:


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> For me also Ram above 1.35v cause instability.
> 
> These are the settings which working the best for me since Bios 3907 and newer:
> 
> Ram: 1.35v
> Soc: 1.05v or less
> ProcODT: 48 Ohm
> RttNom: RZQ/4
> RttWr: Disabled
> RttPark: RZQ/5
> MemCadBus: 20/20/20/20
> 
> Example:


Honestly @Reous - you know this is like hardcore porn for me! I can't bare it!

4006X - why can't we.... I mean why can't I have it? :|


----------



## Keith Myers

*Just waiting for embargo to lift before deciding*



SaccoSVD said:


> Hmm... I see such a small improvement from a 1700x + X370 Pro , makes no sense to me.
> 
> It will make sense to a guy wanting to upgrade from an older machine.


That's my rationale. I have two older FX system that need to be brought up to the Ryzen platform. The two existing Ryzens run fine and I don't see a need to upgrade.

I saw one cryptic comment from GamersNexus that the reason for the missing 2800X product SKU would be revealed after the embargo lifts. Curious what that announcement might be.

I can and do use everything that Ryzen offers, all cores heavily in use 24/7. I really am hamstrung on the FX systems and they need the upgrade. I'm still waiting for the embargo to lift and to read the reviews. I'm not pre-ordering this time. Burnt once is enough.


----------



## crakej

I just learned something interesting - still on 3907 and still the reboot problem... 

I almost always have a Firefox window with some kind of tv playing. These players still use flash mostly - when I turned HPET ON, yes, I could reboot properly, but flash kept crashing again and again, every few minutes, sometimes seconds. I eventually realized the only thing that changed was HPET to ON, now I turn it off, I get no crashes of flash in FF.

I will have to resort to shutting down to reboot which does work.


----------



## Wabbit16

mat9v said:


> Lower SoC voltage in steps down to even 1.0V testing stability in between - I have found that often high SoC results in instability.





Lermite said:


> Same here.
> 
> I've faced many stability issues. Each time, I tried many value for the SOC voltage but regardless the bios version, my RAM settings or my hardware setup, 0.95 V is definitely the most stable SOC voltage.





crakej said:


> Me too - SoC has to be less than 1.0 - mine is 0.96v


You guys may be onto something here. With the SoC set to AUTO in the BIOS with the memory set to 2933MHz, HWinfo reports it to be 1.087v currently. I will try lowering it with my manual 3200-14-14-14-14-34-2T @ 1.35v values and report back. My only issue is that HCI Memtest works perfectly fine but it falls over within ten minutes of Andromeda. So strange.


----------



## MishelLngelo

https://valid.x86.fr/vmjw9n


----------



## doc_lover

Hey it's been about a year now I am not going to bother asking about memory etc but I am bit worried about the PCH temperature. 

How much should I be concerned that the PCH temp is constantly between 55-65 C? Is there anything I can do about it ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

doc_lover said:


> Hey it's been about a year now I am not going to bother asking about memory etc but I am bit worried about the PCH temperature.
> 
> How much should I be concerned that the PCH temp is constantly between 55-65 C? Is there anything I can do about it ?


Never got over 40c, what did you do to yours (OC wise) ?


----------



## crakej

doc_lover said:


> Hey it's been about a year now I am not going to bother asking about memory etc but I am bit worried about the PCH temperature.
> 
> How much should I be concerned that the PCH temp is constantly between 55-65 C? Is there anything I can do about it ?


Have you peeled the protective plastic off the heat spreader? It's not an awful temp, if you haven't peeled the plastic off it will get a bit cooler.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/vmjw9n


This is yours?


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> This is yours?


Of course not, found it on internet, my 1700X won't stay stable over 4GHz no matter what.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Of course not, found it on internet, my 1700X won't stay stable over 4GHz no matter what.


Lol.....I was going to say! Very respectable upgrade!

I guess that was running on LN2, but still, 5.8GHz!


----------



## Wabbit16

But check the voltage out. Doubt I'd run a chip like that for any amount of time 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mat9v

Wabbit16 said:


> You guys may be onto something here. With the SoC set to AUTO in the BIOS with the memory set to 2933MHz, HWinfo reports it to be 1.087v currently. I will try lowering it with my manual 3200-14-14-14-14-34-2T @ 1.35v values and report back. My only issue is that HCI Memtest works perfectly fine but it falls over within ten minutes of Andromeda. So strange.


If HCI Memtest shows no problems, them probably memory is not a problem. Try the following:
- increase CPU voltage some
- set performance power plan and disable c-states in bios
I think your CPU OC may not be perfectly stable especially under changing load as in games when CPU is jumping multipliers. Prime95/OCCT/IBT and others are testing stability at max frequency but they do not account for overshot/undershot when changing CPU frequency and corresponding voltage (because depending on how you have configured voltage in bios you may still have cores increasing/decreasing voltage they work under).
It works like this:
- if your CPU is running at 3.7Ghz at 1.25V and you finish your work, it will lower frequency to say 800Mhz and lower voltage to 0.9V - in this instance VRMs are producing too much power and it will spike a bit too much creating small overvoltage > then frequency lowers, voltage drops, VRMs start producing less power and voltage stabilizes
- when increasing frequency and voltage it all happens the same way only in reverse
- all this is accounted for and the time and max and min resulting voltages are closely defined within specification
- but when you overclock CPU and especially overvolt CPU you get bigger differences because VRMs have to quickly change power output and the change is bigger this time - for nominal clocks VRMs go from 12W to 95W when changing load from "idle" to "full" but when overclocked the change is much bigger, from 12W (or a bit more depending on settings) to maybe 150W or even 200W
- so the corresponding undershot and overshot of voltage is bigger and may create a situation where while working at 1.375V is sufficient for stability, starting the workload or finishing the workload creates such a big change in supplied voltage that it goes right into "not stable anymore" teritory
I guess all of us had such a problem, like why does my computer remain perfectly stable under load and suddenly black-screens when I stopped the work - this is basically the reason. On top of this is the stability of overclock at different temperatures - it may be drastically different at 65C then at 75C - system may go belly-up when finishing work at 75C while it remains stable when finishing work at 65C.


----------



## crakej

Wabbit16 said:


> But check the voltage out. Doubt I'd run a chip like that for any amount of time
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


1.7 something - crazy!


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> If HCI Memtest shows no problems, them probably memory is not a problem. Try the following:
> - increase CPU voltage some...


Since my upgrade to bios 3805, I got a new stability issue that didn't come from the RAM, which was pretty unusual to me 
The key to solve it was not to increase the Core Voltage but to increase the PLL one ("CPU 1.8V Voltage") from Auto (1.8) to 1.82.


----------



## doc_lover

MishelLngelo said:


> Never got over 40c, what did you do to yours (OC wise) ?


Nothing I just leaved xfr to auto (not much of an oc myself). 



crakej said:


> Have you peeled the protective plastic off the heat spreader? It's not an awful temp, if you haven't peeled the plastic off it will get a bit cooler.


I haven't but I will try out thanks.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> Since my upgrade to bios 3805, I got a new stability issue that didn't come from the RAM, which was pretty unusual to me
> The key to solve it was not to increase the Core Voltage but to increase the PLL one ("CPU 1.8V Voltage") from Auto (1.8) to 1.82.


what was the symptom? random reboots? I might try this on 3907 before I downgrade....


----------



## Wabbit16

mat9v said:


> If HCI Memtest shows no problems, them probably memory is not a problem. Try the following:
> - increase CPU voltage some
> - set performance power plan and disable c-states in bios
> I think your CPU OC may not be perfectly stable especially under changing load as in games when CPU is jumping multipliers. Prime95/OCCT/IBT and others are testing stability at max frequency but they do not account for overshot/undershot when changing CPU frequency and corresponding voltage (because depending on how you have configured voltage in bios you may still have cores increasing/decreasing voltage they work under).
> It works like this:
> - if your CPU is running at 3.7Ghz at 1.25V and you finish your work, it will lower frequency to say 800Mhz and lower voltage to 0.9V - in this instance VRMs are producing too much power and it will spike a bit too much creating small overvoltage > then frequency lowers, voltage drops, VRMs start producing less power and voltage stabilizes
> - when increasing frequency and voltage it all happens the same way only in reverse
> - all this is accounted for and the time and max and min resulting voltages are closely defined within specification
> - but when you overclock CPU and especially overvolt CPU you get bigger differences because VRMs have to quickly change power output and the change is bigger this time - for nominal clocks VRMs go from 12W to 95W when changing load from "idle" to "full" but when overclocked the change is much bigger, from 12W (or a bit more depending on settings) to maybe 150W or even 200W
> - so the corresponding undershot and overshot of voltage is bigger and may create a situation where while working at 1.375V is sufficient for stability, starting the workload or finishing the workload creates such a big change in supplied voltage that it goes right into "not stable anymore" teritory
> I guess all of us had such a problem, like why does my computer remain perfectly stable under load and suddenly black-screens when I stopped the work - this is basically the reason. On top of this is the stability of overclock at different temperatures - it may be drastically different at 65C then at 75C - system may go belly-up when finishing work at 75C while it remains stable when finishing work at 65C.


Thanks for the very detailed reply! Sadly, I do not have an OC on the CPU at present (for shame!) and everything is set to auto. Which is normally not ideal, but, it ought to at least work without any instability.

The only settings changed was DRAM speed (3200), the first five timings (14-14-14-14-34) and the Command Rate (2T), the DRAM voltage (1.35v) and, as of now, SoC voltage (1.0v).

I don't want to jinx it, but I played around an hour of ME:A now without any hassles. So it looks like everyone who was suggesting to lower SoC voltage was right on the money. It is set to 1.0v in the BIOS and reported as 0.969v with HWinfo. My performance plan is set to AMD Ryzen Balanced but I will give Performance a try as well as trying to disable c-states. The fact that you mentioned the changing multiplier makes sense to me as well. It's just that the auto settings (which should be not as fine-tuned but rather safe) aren't working and I am, effectively, having to set SoC voltage manually to achieve stability @ 3200.

I really liked your explanation of CPU voltage fluctuations and how it works with the VRMs and how temps can also play a large role in achieving a stable OC:thumb:


----------



## ObscureScience

Thanks all. I think I will wait then.


----------



## kazablanka

Wabbit16 said:


> I still can't get my memory stable at 3200MHz.
> 
> I select 3200MHz under the speed, keep all the timings on Auto except the first five and the command rate (14-14-14-14-34-2T), bump up the DRAM voltage to 1.35v, the SoC voltage to 1.1v.
> 
> Strangely enough it passes HCI Memtest up to 400% (before I closed it) and it reports no errors. Yet ME:A keeps on crashing and giving me BSODs every ten minutes. If I revert back to 2933MHz with everything else set to auto, I have no issues.
> 
> Bios 3805, for what it's worth. I even tried some of the Ryzen DRAM calc safe values yet I still can't get it to even POST. I have just about given up with getting anything above 2933 for now


First of all do a clear CMOS.
enable docp 
change procODT to 48ohms ,give a bump to dram voltage at about 1.36 / 1.375 . Leave soc to auto.
Set fast timings from calculator and leave all cad bus options to auto. 
1T/ GD-disabled / PD-disabled.


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> For me also Ram above 1.35v cause instability.
> 
> These are the settings which working the best for me since Bios 3907 and newer:
> 
> Ram: 1.35v
> Soc: 1.05v or less
> ProcODT: 48 Ohm
> RttNom: RZQ/4
> RttWr: Disabled
> RttPark: RZQ/5
> MemCadBus: 20/20/20/20
> 
> Example:


does rtt and cad bus values actualy help stability? since 3203 and every newer bios i use auto values or else i have instability problems for 3200 /3266 mhz


----------



## Reous

Yes, for me especially rtt help for stability.


----------



## Lermite

kazablanka said:


> does rtt and cad bus values actualy help stability? since 3203 and every newer bios i use auto values or else i have instability problems for 3200 /3266 mhz


Yes, they are implied in the RAM stablity even if their auto values suit many people.

But their right values changed since the bios 3803, as the ProcODT's did.

Up to 3404, my CadBus values had to be 30 ohms.
With 3805, they need to be set at 24 ohms which is the auto value.


----------



## kazablanka

thanks guys, @Reous Do you think that will ever be possible to hit more mhz on ram with this board or 3200mhz is the limit.? Also ,could prime x470 pro with first gen ryzen hit 3466mhz on ram stable ?


----------



## Reous

@kazablanka we will see what will be possible on april 19. Lets wait


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> @kazablanka we will see what will be possible on april 19. Lets wait


Ok


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> Yes, they are implied in the RAM stablity even if their auto values suit many people.
> 
> But their right values changed since the bios 3803, as the ProcODT's did.
> 
> Up to 3404, my CadBus values had to be 30 ohms.
> With 3805, they need to be set at 24 ohms which is the auto value.


afternoon Lermite - did you get stability by raising your 1.8v(PLL?)? what was happening before you raised the voltage?


----------



## Ph42oN

Would it be safe to use VDDP voltage at 1.05v? It shows as red on bios if i set it that high, i'm currently using 1.0v.



kazablanka said:


> thanks guys, @Reous Do you think that will ever be possible to hit more mhz on ram with this board or 3200mhz is the limit.? Also ,could prime x470 pro with first gen ryzen hit 3466mhz on ram stable ?


I'm currently running 3333mhz. It needed tweak that i've seen people rarely talk about, i needed to change VDDP voltage from 0.9 to 1.0 for stability. That together with increasing SOC voltage was needed for stability(well maybe still not fully stable, i passed 100% memtest, then i had some bluescreen but loosened some timings little, now i haven't got bluescreen). Increasing SOC voltage without VDDP only made it less stable.

I think that propably not worth switching board to anything less than crosshair 7 from this, but we will see when new boards are available.


----------



## CJMitsuki

The benchmarks that Ive seen show significant improvement in the memory side of things. Not sure about the speed as it hasnt been tested as much but the initial latency benchmarks with an X3xx board using the 2700x are promising. If that kind of increase to latency is relative to the kinds of speed increases we will see then Ill make sweet love to the 2700x but seriously, I dont see a massive increase over what we can currently do on the speed. I may be able to take my 3200mhz BDie to 3333 with my current timings or push 3400 with relaxed timings but honestly if I cant get close to the timings I am currently running I dont see the need to loosen them for 3400 since 3200 would end up outperforming it. Ill be happy with the latency improvements alone which after tweaking timings to max Im betting we could see sub 50ns outside of safe mode on Single rank B-Die, dual [email protected], currently the best ive been able to achieve was 63ns stable in safe mode and currently sit at 67-68ns in OS.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Apparently the x470 chipsets yields lower latency.


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> afternoon Lermite - did you get stability by raising your 1.8v(PLL?)?


Yes, raising this voltage to 1.82 V solved my stability issue.




crakej said:


> what was happening before you raised the voltage?


Most of the time, Handbrake encoding a video in x265 crashed before reaching the end of the encoding.
I also had some freeze during a game while my computer was pretty busy (video encoding, crypto mining,...).


----------



## iNeri

SaccoSVD said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxhycQQ91mA
> 
> Apparently the x470 chipsets yields lower latency.


How do you know? thats a CH6 X370.


----------



## crakej

I've bumped mine up to 1.82 as well, but if I get a crash or a reboot now, i'll have to downgrade to 34xx - unless of course @Reous ever intends sharing that lovely shiny new 4006X with us... tonight......  He's being real cagey about that one lol Teasing us last night with those lovely pictures and numbers - I couldn't sleep for ages!

I think I will move on from this board this week though - Prime Pro, CH7 or TaiChi - depends what results people get with Ryzen 1 and x470


----------



## CJMitsuki

iNeri said:


> How do you know? thats a CH6 X370.


Its definitely not the mobos at all its the CPU. Until we get benchmarks on the new chipsets that we can compare to these benchmarks then we can only contribute the better latency numbers to the only changed variable which would be the 2700x, unless there is a benchmark with the x470 chipset proving otherwise (I havent seen one yet).


----------



## crakej

Chipset has little bearing on memory speed surely? IMC is on CPU - and IMC has been improved.


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> Chipset has little bearing on memory speed surely? IMC is on CPU - and IMC has been improved.


Well, yes, but then there is a quality of traces on motherboard that also impacts the possibility of high memory frequencies. There was even a board fro Asrock with X370 that got discontinued because it was badly designed and could not support memory above 2933.


----------



## SaccoSVD

iNeri said:


> How do you know? thats a CH6 X370.


Sorry, my bad. I totally used the wrong info.

This is what I meant. But now looking at it the latency is probably related to the RAM speed, not the chipset. Anyway seems like tehw new CPU+new chipset yielded 66ms at 3200 (although I've seen better latencies with first gen Ryzen and X370)

https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-x470-review-out-beats-i7-8700k-in-7-10-game-tests/


----------



## SaccoSVD

This one is also interesting, note how poor the RAM throughput with a 2700x in a X370 board is compared to X470


----------



## CJMitsuki

SaccoSVD said:


> (although I've seen better latencies with first gen Ryzen and X370)
> https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-x470-review-out-beats-i7-8700k-in-7-10-game-tests/


From what I gather all of the benchmarks showing memory latency and throughput on the 2700x is with stock settings. So are you comparing the latencies youve seen with the first gen with tightened timings to the 2nd gen with memory running stock timings? The results ive seen were [email protected] on x370 with stock timings. The difference in stock and tightened timings is massive in respect to latency and throughput.

In my case my 3200mhz settings with no change from me to any timings yielded 32000 read and 105ns latency vs 51500 read and 66ns with 14-13-13-13-21 and all secondary and tertiary timings as good as I was able to get them.


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> This one is also interesting, note how poor the RAM throughput with a 2700x in a X370 board is compared to X470


This "test" is wrong - they marked memory on X370 as working at 3200 for 2700X while in fact it was working at 2133Mhz - it is all in the memory throughput and conversely in latencies. From other sources, latency for memory fell by 9ns with the move to ZEN+ so it seems to be correct if they made a mistake. Or it may be that they set 3200 but the board really worked at 2400 - may be an error in early bios.
My [email protected] yields 39GB/s, 92ns for stock 2666Mhz and 35GB/s, 104ns for 2133Mhz - to clarify, by stock I mean with DOCP at 2133 and 2666 but without any playing with timings. Memory chips are Hynix-M 16-18-18-18-42 for 2666 and I don't remember for 2133, but it was much lower.


----------



## CJMitsuki

mat9v said:


> This "test" is wrong - they marked memory on X370 as working at 3200 for 2700X while in fact it was working at 2133Mhz - it is all in the memory throughput and conversely in latencies. From other sources, latency for memory fell by 9ns with the move to ZEN+ so it seems to be correct if they made a mistake. Or it may be that they set 3200 but the board really worked at 2400 - may be an error in early bios.


The benchmarks I saw could only get the memory to run at 2933mhz max on the x370 boards but that isnt to say that someone had a set of memory that was able to hit 3200 since memory has its own personality when it comes to what is likes and does not like as well as having a lot to do with the IMC of that specific CPU it is mated with. Honestly, if they are running stock timings and the 2700x is 66ns with 3200mhz then after getting the memory tightened to its maximum the latency drop is going to be immense compared to the first gen. Im saying sub 50ns while in Windows but I wont know for sure until mine is in my hands and im testing is myself.


----------



## mat9v

CJMitsuki said:


> The benchmarks I saw could only get the memory to run at 2933mhz max on the x370 boards but that isnt to say that someone had a set of memory that was able to hit 3200 since memory has its own personality when it comes to what is likes and does not like as well as having a lot to do with the IMC of that specific CPU it is mated with.


Well, there is a live benchmark on YT that shows 2700X on X370 with memory running at 3600Mhz with scores over 50GB/s and latencies a bit over 60ns - so it is not due to X370 not working correctly with 2700X but those mentioned tests were either on wrong bios or memory was in fact running much slower. The only "fishy" thing for me is that they did not catch the problem and/or did not mention specifically how strange those results are.
No, they are running 2700X with memory at stock only on X370 and latencies are over 80ns (that translates to 1700X running at +9ns more and that correspond to B-die memory running at 2133 or at best 2400Mhz).
On X470 they are running memory at stated 3200Mhz and it shows correctly for 3200Mhz b-die without optimizations (about 70+ns that we would get for R1700 minus 9ns from advancing to 2700X).


----------



## CJMitsuki

mat9v said:


> Well, there is a live benchmark on YT that shows 2700X on X370 with memory running at 3600Mhz with scores over 50GB/s and latencies a bit over 60ns - so it is not due to X370 not working correctly with 2700X but those mentioned tests were either on wrong bios or memory was in fact running much slower. The only "fishy" thing for me is that they did not catch the problem and/or did not mention specifically how strange those results are.


The only thing strange I find is it running at 3600mhz when I havent seen a benchmark come anywhere near that but the bandwidth and latency would be something I feel 3600 would run with mild timings on 2700x judging on the other benches ive seen. Theres no way to prove or disprove them I guess. Good thing is you will see tons of benchmarks in another week or so. I cant wait to get mine although i wont get the x470 board for another week or so after i get my 2700x so itll be in the x370 board until then.


----------



## mat9v

CJMitsuki said:


> The only thing strange I find is it running at 3600mhz when I havent seen a benchmark come anywhere near that but the bandwidth and latency would be something I feel 3600 would run with mild timings on 2700x judging on the other benches ive seen. Theres no way to prove or disprove them I guess. Good thing is you will see tons of benchmarks in another week or so. I cant wait to get mine although i wont get the x470 board for another week or so after i get my 2700x so itll be in the x370 board until then.


Look at this video: https://youtu.be/A6IBeVTwb3E?t=125 - very much live benchmark at 3600Mhz of 2700X on Crosshair VI Hero.


----------



## crakej

it doesn't make sense - i'm sure a 2700x will out perform a 1700x with same memory and cpu settings.

Interesting read though - My Ryzen can run better than all of those - with OCing yes - but for now I keep my 1700x, not least because it runs at 4.2GHz!


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> Well, yes, but then there is a quality of traces on motherboard that also impacts the possibility of high memory frequencies. There was even a board fro Asrock with X370 that got discontinued because it was badly designed and could not support memory above 2933.


Thats why I'm more likely to upgrade board - I know they have improved the traces on the Prime x470 and CH7. If Prime Pro works well with Ryzen 1 memory-wise I will get it as it's 100gbp cheaper.


----------



## SaccoSVD

CJMitsuki said:


> From what I gather all of the benchmarks showing memory latency and throughput on the 2700x is with stock settings. So are you comparing the latencies youve seen with the first gen with tightened timings to the 2nd gen with memory running stock timings? The results ive seen were [email protected] on x370 with stock timings. The difference in stock and tightened timings is massive in respect to latency and throughput.
> 
> In my case my 3200mhz settings with no change from me to any timings yielded 32000 read and 105ns latency vs 51500 read and 66ns with 14-13-13-13-21 and all secondary and tertiary timings as good as I was able to get them.


Yeah, I'm not sure if these are stock or OC'd


----------



## SaccoSVD

All this is the reason I'm sitting back and gonna enjoy the show until Matisse arrives, cheaper CH7 and beefier CPU upgrade


----------



## CJMitsuki

mat9v said:


> Look at this video: https://youtu.be/A6IBeVTwb3E?t=125 - very much live benchmark at 3600Mhz of 2700X on Crosshair VI Hero.



Where did he get that memory? I googled the part number and I cant find it anywhere. TridentZ 4500mhz c19? Im curious about the price honestly. 

EDIT: Similar model 450$ US for 16gb lol but the 4133 TridentZ is 260$ for 16gb. Almost makes me want to get rid of my 3200mhz as I see many are hitting 3600-3866mhz with X370...too bad at c19 it isnt worth it unless you are hitting the full 4133 or at least close to it. Also that 4500c19 kit he is running at 3600 would more than likely be the reason his latency isnt lower, 3200c14 nearly outperforms it at half the price. He wouldve been much better off getting this kit @ half the price https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306&Tpk=g.skill ddr4 and getting it to run at 3600c15, even at 3400 it would fare much better. Now that im looking into it, after a x470 mobo im going to look into a 3600c15 kit to replace my 3200c14.


----------



## mat9v

CJMitsuki said:


> Where did he get that memory? I googled the part number and I cant find it anywhere. TridentZ 4500mhz c19? Im curious about the price honestly.
> 
> EDIT: Similar model 450$ US for 16gb lol but the 4133 TridentZ is 260$ for 16gb. Almost makes me want to get rid of my 3200mhz as I see many are hitting 3600-3866mhz with X370...too bad at c19 it isnt worth it unless you are hitting the full 4133 or at least close to it. Also that 4500c19 kit he is running at 3600 would more than likely be the reason his latency isnt lower, 3200c14 nearly outperforms it at half the price. He wouldve been much better off getting this kit @ half the price https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306&Tpk=g.skill ddr4 and getting it to run at 3600c15, even at 3400 it would fare much better. Now that im looking into it, after a x470 mobo im going to look into a 3600c15 kit to replace my 3200c14.


You know, I just don't get this run for latencies - it isn't end-all be-all of memory performance - it is a bit like a 4k performance for SSD, low latency will get you high 4k scores but will do nothing for linear read, and it is the throughput of memory that will increase linear read and write - and that too is important for other applications, like video processing, Blender and similar apps, not to forget some games. On top of that for Ryzen specifically memory speed equals Infinite Fabric working frequency and that equals lower latency connections between CCXs, so while typical rule of thumb for Intel CPUs of latency vs throughput is important, it is not so much for Ryzen - I personally much prefer higher frequency if latency is equal or even a bit higher.
Edit: The kit this guy is running is clocked 3600-14-14-14-14-30-44-iT so it is not so bad at that frequency, though I wonder if he could get it higher if he tried, he says nothing on this subject.


----------



## CJMitsuki

..


----------



## CJMitsuki

hes running 3600 at c14?! and thats what the bench looks like? I feel like something is terribly wrong then. He either hasnt tightened the timings much past the primaries or maybe the board incompatibilities with the 2700x or something. Like i said, we shall see when they hit the market and literally everyone will be benching and showing them off. I must be tired and missed where it showed it at C14 but that kit is wasted. I wonder if its actually B Die or not


----------



## kladve

Where is new bios...


----------



## MishelLngelo

kladve said:


> Where is new bios...


In a nowhere land.


----------



## crakej

Seems @Reous does get a preview - I guess as he runs the excellent site https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996-293.html - I use it with Google Translate and it's got SO much useful information

So while I joke and hassle Reous, I guess the preview he has, has some sort of embargo on it or he would share it already.

What's more important here is that ASUS should share betas with us as many owners of this board are enthusiasts that can't afford the CH6. Maybe this is something @[email protected] might consider going forward - it's a great way for them to get feedback and bug reports, and a great way of keeping enthusiasts on this board.

All that said, I still want @Reous to give us the bios!


----------



## MishelLngelo

CH6/7 should not be a requirement for all Ryzen processors to work good. It's also my guess that they want to make as much money as possible as flagship MBs are not really worth double the money from a next down MB. Personally, I don't see a single reason for that much more expensive MB. BIOS is not that much different either, soooo..... dear Asus, what's the deal here ??? Pushing us back to competitors or what ???


----------



## crakej

funny thing is - if I leave ASUS Prime Pro, I will almost certainly get a premium board from another manufacturer. I can't really afford to shell out the extra for a premium board (otherwise would have go CH6), but I do feel a bit disenfranchised by ASUS. I've been doing a bit of research, and it does seem that other manufacturers do do more for their lower tier products/customers including beta releases and feedback via forums like here. Maybe not as good as CH clients get, but that's because they try to give support to all tiers, not just the guys at the top.

This is going to be really important in the future, and I think what ASUS do here for their CH6 customers will become more common for all tiers and all manufacturers - as the ones who don't follow this trend are inevitably going to fall behind the pack.

One thing does make me want to stay with ASUS and upgrade (even though I can't afford it) and that's the knowledge of the service and interactive feedback I know`I would get. I also know that I would buy a Prime x470 NOW if we got a bit more love and an official forum page like the CH gets.... even if it's not at the same level as the top tier boards. Just a bit of that love would convince me not to leave ASUS.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Wonder what's left for even lesser MBs, if they keep on favoring only top model and not next to best (most expensive) one. Chipset and even BIOS are close to each other so it shouldn't take much to keep them on equal terms.


----------



## kladve

Please ASUS and Reous, release the bios please, i really want to test


----------



## MishelLngelo

3803 2.Update to AGESA 1000a for new upcoming processors 
3203 Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors 
3401 Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors

Which "for new upcoming processors" are they for ? Any for 2700x ?


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> 3803 2.Update to AGESA 1000a for new upcoming processors
> 3203 Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors
> 3401 Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors
> 
> Which "for new upcoming processors" are they for ? Any for 2700x ?


3803 upwards
@Reous has 4006 but won't let us play lol


----------



## ytzelf

*x470 vs. x370*

Hi everyone,

During my reading on the upcoming 2xxx proc I came across this post (https://wccftech.com/amd-x470-motherboard-roundup-asus-asrock-msi-aorus-biostar/) saying explicitly that XFR2 and Precision Boost Overdrive are not part of X370, while I saw a number of disseminated posts saying that X370 could become offer these features through BIOS update.

Does anyone have a definitive view on the topic? I currently own a X370-Pro Prime and would like to know if it'll allow me to use a new proc to its full extent. If not, what would be the peak clock frequency (stock) ?
To those of you that have access to beta bios, is there anything there that points towards the inclusion / exclusion of said features ?

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## kladve

crakej said:


> 3803 upwards
> 
> @Reous has 4006 but won't let us play lol


Showed and does not want to share. He is cruel.


----------



## MishelLngelo

ytzelf said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> During my reading on the upcoming 2xxx proc I came across this post (https://wccftech.com/amd-x470-motherboard-roundup-asus-asrock-msi-aorus-biostar/) saying explicitly that XFR2 and Precision Boost Overdrive are not part of X370, while I saw a number of disseminated posts saying that X370 could become offer these features through BIOS update.
> 
> Does anyone have a definitive view on the topic? I currently own a X370-Pro Prime and would like to know if it'll allow me to use a new proc to its full extent. If not, what would be the peak clock frequency (stock) ?
> To those of you that have access to beta bios, is there anything there that points towards the inclusion / exclusion of said features ?
> 
> Thanks a lot !!


Only definite thing is that we definitely don't know and they are definitely not saying !!! I guess we might see something by end of this - beginning of next week.


----------



## ytzelf

MishelLngelo said:


> Only definite thing is that we definitely don't know and they are definitely not saying !!! I guess we might see something by end of this - beginning of next week.


Ah - there's definitely still hope then!
Will keep an eye on this thread again - stopped following at page 500 or so


----------



## Bill Owen

just found this thread, great resource of info!


----------



## Reous

Precision Boost Overdrive options are available but hidden in the CBS section.


----------



## ytzelf

Reous said:


> Precision Boost Overdrive options are available but hidden in the CBS section.


Now that's good to hear! Of course it brings more questions : does it work ? And the fact that its in these hidden settings mean that I'll have to use the modded bios once it's released right ?
Not sure about the difference between XFR2 and Precision boost overdrive though.. any materials I could read to enlighten me?


----------



## crakej

ytzelf said:


> Now that's good to hear! Of course it brings more questions : does it work ? And the fact that its in these hidden settings mean that I'll have to use the modded bios once it's released right ?
> Not sure about the difference between XFR2 and Precision boost overdrive though.. any materials I could read to enlighten me?


It won't be quite as it is on x470, but it is there. I believe that the 2xxx cpus use some of the unused pins for extra power delivery which improves the performance. Will try find the link for that when I get home....


----------



## crakej

kladve said:


> Showed and does not want to share. He is cruel.


I know right?!

I have to admit at trying desperately to find the file, but alas it is nowhere (just like he said  ), I had to give up  

So Reous - it's not an embargoed bios then? (god, I'm scraping the barrel now.... I don't usually get so close to begging!)


----------



## Lermite

Are you in that much of a hurry to brick your board with a bugged beta bios?


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> Are you in that much of a hurry to brick your board with a bugged beta bios?



Ι think lermite is right... you just have to wait and i dont want to be pessimist but i dont think that the new bios will help you for more memory overclock... we have to accept that this board can't do more...


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> Are you in that much of a hurry to brick your board with a bugged beta bios?


I've can honestly say I've never managed to do that - but maybe that's be down to my programming background - mainly in firmware 

Many of us are happy to run betas - i thrive on it - good job too as this is a great way of finding problems. You don't even have to have a background as a programmer to use betas relatively safely, you just have to be good at following instructions. 

I'm all grown up as well, so I accept responsibility needed to run betas and won't throw my toys out the pram if I screw up. Oh, and People running betas is how code gets fixed!

Anyone here a Windows Insider?


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> Ι think lermite is right... you just have to wait and i dont want to be pessimist but i dont think that the new bios will help you for more memory overclock... we have to accept that this board can't do more...


At the moment I just want my stable 3200 back - am running a beta now that is not great - you may have seen me advising people not to install it


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> At the moment I just want my stable 3200 back - am running a beta now that is not great - you may have seen me advising people not to install it


You aren't stable at 3200? i am memtest stable @3200 with fast timings and procODT 48ohm on 3805. What your settings are?


----------



## Reous

crakej said:


> So Reous - it's not an embargoed bios then? (god, I'm scraping the barrel now.... I don't usually get so close to begging!)


I think a new official bios will come this week. Another Asus board got a new 4008 bios yesterday. Let's wait


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just ordered 2700x, should get it Friday. 3805 should work, right ?


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> You aren't stable at 3200? i am memtest stable @3200 with fast timings and procODT 48ohm on 3805. What your settings are?


No, but I am running a beta bios - though I must admit since @Lermite suggested increasing PLL voltage to 1.82, it hasn't crashed. Still can't get decent coverage on RamTest, but no reboots. I was having similar probs with 38xx as well but this might have fixed it.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Just ordered 2700x, should get it Friday. 3805 should work, right ?


Yes - that should work just fine


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> I think a new official bios will come this week. Another Asus board got a new 4008 bios yesterday. Let's wait


Yay! I just saw that........ I'm gagging for it lol - it's funny, a lot of people don't get me - when my computer work flawlessly, I get bored! I thrive on new tech, driving it hard and most importantly, understanding it best I can.

If you hadn't guessed already, I'm the guy that gets called by my friends all the time to fix their computers


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> No, but I am running a beta bios - though I must admit since @Lermite suggested increasing PLL voltage to 1.82, it hasn't crashed. Still can't get decent coverage on RamTest, but no reboots. I was having similar probs with 38xx as well but this might have fixed it.


The PLL Voltage can only improves the CPU stability. It's not related to the RAM in any way.
Mine is finally at 1.83 V.

VPP_MEM Voltage can help to stabilize the RAM. Mine is finally at 2.58 V.

By the way, I had to give up on 3200 too. It was used to be stable but I failed recently to stabilize it with bios 1201, 3404 and 3805.
I think about some hardware issue limits my RAM frequency at 3133 Mhz, which is not that bad.

What bother me the most is that I still cant' find out if this issue is located in:
- the CPU
- the MB
- the RAM

But as they work fine with this slightly lower memory frequency, I plan to keep them for many years.


----------



## kazablanka

@Lermite : whta is you ram kit?
3200mhz / 1.375v
2hours on tpu memtest (i think its ok)

I am testing now 3333mhz /1,4v /53ohms /30/30/30/30
I always set vpp_mem voltage @ 2.55v

bios: 3805 official


----------



## Lermite

kazablanka said:


> @Lermite : whta is you ram kit?


Mine is HOF 3600 17-18-18-38 HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C

It worked fine at 3200 with your timings until some mysterious event makes it unstable at 3200.

Fortunately, with the 3805 bios, I only had to downclock to 3133 instead of 3066.
As I don't run after the last bit of performance, I'm happy with this.


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> Mine is HOF 3600 17-18-18-38 HOF4CXLBS3600K17LD162C
> 
> It worked fine at 3200 with your timings until some mysterious event makes it unstable at 3200.
> 
> Fortunately, with the 3805 bios, I only had to downclock to 3133 instead of 3066.
> As I don't run after the last bit of performance, I'm happy with this.


dram voltage / soc voltage ?
Newer bios needs more dram voltage for me .


----------



## Lermite

kazablanka said:


> dram voltage / soc voltage ?
> Newer bios needs more dram voltage for me .


I've tried many values for many settings.

To answer your question:
Vsoc: from 0.925 to 1.15
Vdram: from 1.35 to 1.37: perhaps I didn't pushed it high enough. I don't understand how this voltage can be related to the bios version but I gonna try to raise it...

EDIT: Increasing the DRAM up to 1.4V didn't improve anything. My RAM looks definitely unstable at 3200 but I don't care any longer.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> The PLL Voltage can only improves the CPU stability. It's not related to the RAM in any way.
> Mine is finally at 1.83 V.
> 
> VPP_MEM Voltage can help to stabilize the RAM. Mine is finally at 2.58 V.
> 
> By the way, I had to give up on 3200 too. It was used to be stable but I failed recently to stabilize it with bios 1201, 3404 and 3805.
> I think about some hardware issue limits my RAM frequency at 3133 Mhz, which is not that bad.
> 
> What bother me the most is that I still cant' find out if this issue is located in:
> - the CPU
> - the MB
> - the RAM
> 
> But as they work fine with this slightly lower memory frequency, I plan to keep them for many years.


Indeed - it's only prevented the reboots I was having. If I was encoding or doing anything that needed rock solid ram - 3907 was a fail.

I too have been searching for 'the problem' that has created our ram instability, but at this stage am none the wiser, apart from being nearly 100% certain it's not something that will be fixed with the correct timings - it's something in the bios that has changed I think.... that's why we need 48ohm instead of 60ohm ProcODT now - I think they're trying to tune it in the bios to use as little power as possible, whatever it was, AGESA 1002 has major changes in it and other boards with this AGESA are having similar problems. They might have even pulled new driver blobs in that are not playing nicely....


----------



## kazablanka

My 3333mhz testing ends with an error at about 1 and a half hour.
I now set vpp_mem voltage @ 2.58v and retesting...


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> @Lermite : whta is you ram kit?
> 3200mhz / 1.375v
> 2hours on tpu memtest (i think its ok)
> 
> I am testing now 3333mhz /1,4v /53ohms /30/30/30/30
> I always set vpp_mem voltage @ 2.55v
> 
> bios: 3805 official


I'm running exactly those settings - but not stable


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> My 3333mhz testing ends with an error at about 1 and a half hour.
> I now set vpp_mem voltage @ 2.58v and retesting...


can we see all of your setting including amd cbs section please?


----------



## Reous

Here we go lol
thanks to nospheratohttps://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/members/nospherato-95774/

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4008.zip

Update AGESA to PinnaclePI 1.0.0.2
(added CBS items)


----------



## ytzelf

Reous said:


> Here we go lol
> thanks to nospheratohttps://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/members/nospherato-95774/
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4008.zip
> 
> Update AGESA to PinnaclePI 1.0.0.2
> (added CBS items)


That's official or modded?


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> Here we go lol
> thanks to nospheratohttps://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/members/nospherato-95774/
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4008.zip
> 
> Update AGESA to PinnaclePI 1.0.0.2
> (added CBS items)


Thanks Reous ,im flashing it now ,any advices that would be noticed ?


----------



## kazablanka

ytzelf said:


> That's official or modded?


official


----------



## Lermite

ytzelf said:


> That's official or modded?


Take a closer look to the link: it's from Asus web site so it's an official bios.


----------



## Reous

Can someone with 4008 check if they also have VDDP Voltage unlocked now (Ai Tweaker). Im not sure if it shows because i flashed over my modded 4006 or if it is official now.


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> Can someone with 4008 check if they also have VDDP Voltage unlocked now (Ai Tweaker). Im not sure if it shows because i flashed over my modded 4006 or if it is official now.


No it is locked

edit: testing 4008
seems that 3200mhz on ram and fast timings can work with auto settings (procODT-auto-60ohm).
i didn't test it with memtest , only ibt very high, in previous bios it failed even on standard.


----------



## crakej

My ram is MUCH more stable - obviously not had long to test, but I can say RamTest was often failing within 20%, but it's not now - even thought i've got email and FF open and tv playing - up to 200% (just failed at 208%, but it should with everything I have running.

This is *without* modded bios! - so looking fwd to having everything unlocked.

CBS only has NBIO subsection, and that noly has the Mode 0 setting. New Power idle setting is there along with the other usual bits like CPB and Global c-states

More testing needed!


----------



## kazablanka

seem to need less vcore with 4008 for 4000mhz , 1.325 to 1.312 ,i will test with less now.

for some reason i score 30points less at cinebench in compare to previous bios


----------



## crakej

mines a little slower as well - nothing to write home about though

haven'gt tried less power on cpu OC - but i'm not stable at previous settings with 4.1OC - going to try running just cpu OC for a while


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> mines a little slower as well - nothing to write home about though
> 
> haven'gt tried less power on cpu OC - but i'm not stable at previous settings with 4.1OC - going to try running just cpu OC for a while


Amd have sent to manufactures the fix for variant 2 of spectre ,so i think that this bios update include the microcode fix... may be this is why our score is lower such us intels after microcode fix... Maybe @Reous knows something about this.


----------



## gasolin

Is the latest official bios ready for the new cpu's ?

Version 3803
2018/01/268.09 MBytes
PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 3803
"1.Improve system performance

2.Update to AGESA 1000a for new upcoming processors "

BUT was it only for the amd apu's?


----------



## kazablanka

gasolin said:


> Is the latest official bios ready for the new cpu's ?
> 
> Version 3803
> 2018/01/268.09 MBytes
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 3803
> "1.Improve system performance
> 
> 2.Update to AGESA 1000a for new upcoming processors "
> 
> BUT was it only for the amd apu's?


yes this is a pinnacle agesa ,i think agesa 1071 was for apus, asus does not mention it but if you have a look to other manufacturers like asrock you can see it


----------



## Lermite

My RAM always ran better with ProcODT = 53.3, until the bios 380x that required 48.
But the 4008 works better with 53.3 again.


----------



## Browni

You may be onto something there @kazablanka as I first noticed spectre compliance in build 3907 and also now in 4008.


----------



## gasolin

Are we gonna se an Bios update in the next few days?


----------



## kazablanka

Browni said:


> You may be onto something there @kazablanka as I first noticed spectre compliance in build 3907 and also now in 4008.


Aha... we have been slowed down by spectre fix !


----------



## kazablanka

gasolin said:


> Are we gonna se an Bios update in the next few days?


Reous posted 4008 bios ,look in the previous page


----------



## gasolin

kazablanka said:


> Reous posted 4008 bios ,look in the previous page


Official bios updates


----------



## mat9v

Browni said:


> You may be onto something there @kazablanka as I first noticed spectre compliance in build 3907 and also now in 4008.


There is a new version of InSpectre (version 8) that shows more info and includes microcode updates for Intel. According to Q&A it still does not detect if April updates for AMD microcode are installed.


----------



## kazablanka

gasolin said:


> Official bios updates ;-)


it is an official bios


----------



## kazablanka

Browni said:


> You may be onto something there @kazablanka as I first noticed spectre compliance in build 3907 and also now in 4008.


maybe not , i run again cinebench and i got my previous score ,maybe was something else that droped my score down


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> My RAM always ran better with ProcODT = 53.3, until the bios 380x that required 48.
> But the 4008 works better with 53.3 again.


Ah - I will try that....


----------



## crakej

mat9v said:


> There is a new version of InSpectre (version 8) that shows more info and includes microcode updates for Intel. According to Q&A it still does not detect if April updates for AMD microcode are installed.


Not on my computer apparently! And why can I not turn it on or off? Running as Admin


----------



## SaccoSVD

4008 here.

Found it as stable CPU wise, not worse at least.

Gonna try RAM OC later.


----------



## gasolin

bios 4008


----------



## SaccoSVD

Mine.


----------



## Browni

Strange that the InSpectre tool didn't notify of a newer version...

Hey ho, it now looks like this for me.


----------



## crakej

What's with mine??? Same bios - Windows is up to date..... hmmmmm


----------



## crakej

So, so far 4008 is better - i fact much better, but I just did one RamTest, got 1000%, next time, got 14%. I know this test is very sensitive, but still - what is happening?

I'm going to do more experimenting with just cpu and just ram see if I can find out what going on!


----------



## mat9v

crakej said:


> What's with mine??? Same bios - Windows is up to date..... hmmmmm
> So, so far 4008 is better - i fact much better, but I just did one RamTest, got 1000%, next time, got 14%. I know this test is very sensitive, but still - what is happening?
> I'm going to do more experimenting with just cpu and just ram see if I can find out what going on!


Scroll down the text on the displayed page, there is an explanation of what and why is displayed. You have probably Spectre "defence" disabled  because I highly doubt you don't have updates installed...
The worst that can happen while overclocking is to have memory being unstable only when CPU is highly overclocked - it's a pain to figure out where the problem is (especially when it is in IMC and it's voltages).


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> So, so far 4008 is better - i fact much better, but I just did one RamTest, got 1000%, next time, got 14%. I know this test is very sensitive, but still - what is happening?
> 
> I'm going to do more experimenting with just cpu and just ram see if I can find out what going on!


you can try tpu memtest ,or run intel burn test at very high.

i disable spectre protection from this crappy program but now i cant enable it

Guys do you have multi bug problem when setting vcore more than 1.37v with offset ?


----------



## mat9v

kazablanka said:


> you can try tpu memtest ,or run intel burn test at very high.
> 
> i disable spectre protection from this crappy program but now i cant enable it


Read through this: https://blog.barkly.com/meltdown-spectre-patches-list-windows-update-help 
and try steps under heading "Enabling protections for Windows Server" - M$ was funny enough that they created the patch and not enabled it by default (because of performance impact) - you will probably be able to restore the protection settings with this.


----------



## kazablanka

mat9v said:


> Read through this: https://blog.barkly.com/meltdown-spectre-patches-list-windows-update-help
> and try steps under heading "Enabling protections for Windows Server" - M$ was funny enough that they created the patch and not enabled it by default (because of performance impact) - you will probably be able to restore the protection settings with this.


thanks alot


----------



## gasolin

Had my ram on 3133mhz it made my game close after 10-20 min

Now 3200mhz and i a bit nervous,anxious to se if it 3200mhz is stable


----------



## kazablanka

so i think 4008 is pretty stable for me , i wish i could run more mhz on ram but it seems like it can't what ever i tried.


----------



## CoccoBill

First experiment on 4008 with FlareX @ DOCP3200, intelburntest succesful on high. Promising.


----------



## Ph42oN

I'm testing 4008 now, seems i can't get 3333mhz as stable as i did in 3404(passed 100% memtest), but it could be because its not modded like 3404 i had, missing some settings. I think it could be better than 3404 once we get modded version.


----------



## Lermite

Ph42oN said:


> I'm testing 4008 now, seems i can't get 3333mhz as stable as i did in 3404(passed 100% memtest), but it could be because its not modded like 3404 i had, missing some settings. It think it could be better than 3404 once we get modded version.


Here is my modded version of the 4008: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/4008L1.zip


----------



## MrPhilo

hlreijnders said:


> You guys ever clear your RTC Ram after a bios update?
> 
> Yesterday I decided to update from the 3203 bios to the 3805 bios. On 3203 I had my crappy Hynix DDR4 3200 16 18 18 36 sticks running at 2933 18 18 18 36 2t 60ohm. It was HCI memtest 1000% stable.
> 
> After updating to 3805 I couldn't get it stable at even 2667Mhz and loose timings. It would crash at around 100% HCI. It was only stable at 2400Mhz.
> 
> Then I decided to try and clear the RTC Ram on the motherboard, slightly annoyed as I was. Tried the standard 3200 DOCP values just out of frustration, and bam! Computer booted just fine into Windows. Now getting eager to try the HCI memtest again. Got a couple of errors at around 100%. So dialed it back to 3000Mhz and upped the mem voltage to 1,395v and ran the HCI memtest again. And it was stable to 400%, not tested further because I needed to work on the computer.
> 
> Going to leave it running the memtest during the night. But I think it's important to clear the RTC Ram after each bios update, wich I wasn't doing, and I suppose a couple of you aren't doing as well.


Is clearing RTC RAM really needed? I thought restoring to default setting and flashing the modded bios is like a fresh start


----------



## Ph42oN

Lermite said:


> Here is my modded version of the 4008: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/4008L1.zip


Did you disable HPET? I'm getting problems posting after reboot, just like on 3907 if HPET was disabled, and seems that setting is not on this version.


----------



## Lermite

Ph42oN said:


> Did you disable HPET? I'm getting problems posting after reboot, just like on 3907 if HPET was disabled, and seems that setting is not on this version.


Yes, I've set "HPET in SB" to "Disabled" but I don't know the benefit of disabling this setting.
I still can set it to "Auto" again or "Enabled" if you need it.


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> Yes, I've set "HPET in SB" to "Disabled" but I don't know the benefit of disabling this setting.
> I still can set it to "Auto" again or "Enabled" if you need it.


Can you unlock it so we can change it if we want? it could be very helpful. Thanks for the mod


----------



## Lermite

kazablanka said:


> Can you unlock it so we can change it if we want? it could be very helpful. Thanks for the mod


Sorry but I'm not sure about how to move this setting from its hidden section to visible one and I can't take the risk to brick my board so you have to wait for the Reous version.

EDIT: I also had a serious POST issue with 4008 so I tried to enable "HPET in SB" instead of disabling it and the issue is gone.
I've replaced the uploaded file with the one with this setting enabled, because disabling it causes a mess, making most reboot attempts to fail.


----------



## crakej

I notice the Prime x470 Pro got 4008 today as well.

Has anyone here ordered one of the new boards?

I'm still testing 4008 and do not have a reliable 3200 OC yet, but getting there!


----------



## gasolin

Not stable at 3200mhz and 14 14 14 34 not shure what tRC was 

Game closed after about 20 min

I think tRC is on aut how come it's as high as 72 at 3133 mhz, even when it's rated at 45 52-55 or 48 at 975,1126,1200 and 1600mhz


----------



## Reous

Lermite said:


> Sorry but I'm not sure about how to move this setting from its hidden section to visible one and I can't take the risk to brick my board so you have to wait for the Reous version.


I wont add this option in my modded one too. No reason to wait for it 




crakej said:


> Has anyone here ordered one of the new boards?


Me, preordered X470-Pro and 2700X. Hope they will ship it today.


----------



## IWasDarkling

Hey!
I have my motherboard on 3203 bios' version. Can I update to 4008? Does that version also have problems like 3803 (bad overclocking results etc.)? Worth to update?


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> Sorry but I'm not sure about how to move this setting from its hidden section to visible one and I can't take the risk to brick my board so you have to wait for the Reous version.
> 
> EDIT: I also had a serious POST issue with 4008 so I tried to enable "HPET in SB" instead of disabling it and the issue is gone.
> I've replaced the uploaded file with the one with this setting enabled, because disabling it causes a mess, making most reboot attempts to fail.


No problem ,thanks


----------



## F0RCE963

Reous said:


> I wont add this option in my modded one too. No reason to wait for it


Any reason why you're not adding it? Any ETA on your modded BIOS?


----------



## Lermite

About the bios 4008:

It corrects an annoying bug affecting the 3805: the CPU temperature measured by the motherboard was far below the one measured by the CPU diode, sometimes by more than 7°.
With the 4008, both temperatures remain almost the same.

Enabling "HPET in SB" corrected the very annoying POST issue making each reboot attempt to fail.

Sadly, I still have a stability issue I struggle to understand.

Most of the time, encoding a movie in x265 crashes before its end, with a black screen and an input power decreasing to the idle level.
I've tried to:
- raise the PLL Voltage to 1.83V
- raise the Core Voltage from 1.225 to 1.25 V
But the crash still occurs.
As it happens during an heavy load, it must not be related to the C-States or anything about power saving.

The RAM looks fine because RAMTest testing 12000 MB can reach more than 3000% completion without any found error.

I yet have to play with the SOC and SB voltages but it would be the first time I'd need to raise them to get a stable rig.


----------



## mat9v

Lermite said:


> About the bios 4008:
> 
> It corrects an annoying bug affecting the 3805: the CPU temperature measured by the motherboard was far below the one measured by the CPU diode, sometimes by more than 7°.
> With the 4008, both temperatures remain almost the same.
> 
> Enabling "HPET in SB" corrected the very annoying POST issue making each reboot attempt to fail.
> 
> Sadly, I still have a stability issue I struggle to understand.
> 
> Most of the time, encoding a movie in x265 crashes before its end, with a black screen and an input power decreasing to the idle level.
> I've tried to:
> - raise the PLL Voltage to 1.83V
> - raise the Core Voltage from 1.225 to 1.25 V
> But the crash still occurs.
> As it happens during an heavy load, it must not be related to the C-States or anything about power saving.
> 
> The RAM looks fine because RAMTest testing 12000 MB can reach more than 3000% completion without any found error.
> 
> I yet have to play with the SOC and SB voltages but it would be the first time I'd need to raise them to get a stable rig.


If you have c-states enabled, then when for any reason one core is not fully loaded (and with 8-core CPU that happens often during encoding) it will decrease frequency and internally lower voltage, that in consequence can create instability. Voltage stability changes with temperature and frequency/voltage transitions under higher temperature can be unstable while they were perfectly fine at low temps. 
I would suggest just trying to increas voltage by at least 0.025 if not 0.0375 just to test run an encode - if I'm wrong you loose nothing  but it may as well help.


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> About the bios 4008:
> 
> It corrects an annoying bug affecting the 3805: the CPU temperature measured by the motherboard was far below the one measured by the CPU diode, sometimes by more than 7°.
> With the 4008, both temperatures remain almost the same.
> 
> Enabling "HPET in SB" corrected the very annoying POST issue making each reboot attempt to fail.
> 
> Sadly, I still have a stability issue I struggle to understand.
> 
> Most of the time, encoding a movie in x265 crashes before its end, with a black screen and an input power decreasing to the idle level.
> I've tried to:
> - raise the PLL Voltage to 1.83V
> - raise the Core Voltage from 1.225 to 1.25 V
> But the crash still occurs.
> As it happens during an heavy load, it must not be related to the C-States or anything about power saving.
> 
> The RAM looks fine because RAMTest testing 12000 MB can reach more than 3000% completion without any found error.
> 
> I yet have to play with the SOC and SB voltages but it would be the first time I'd need to raise them to get a stable rig.


check your vrm/phase settings
for me the best is : VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency 300 /VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control manual - regular. Even at 4ghz its better than auto / xtreme.


----------



## Lermite

kazablanka said:


> check your vrm/phase settings
> for me the best is : VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency 300 /VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control manual - regular. Even at 4ghz its better than auto / xtreme.


My VRM settings are the same since forever:

CPU LLC 5
SOC LLC 4
Frequencies: Manual 300 kHz
Everything else: Extreme

I gonna test Power Phase: Manual Regular anyway...

EDIT: My usual VRM settings:


Spoiler



VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 5]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 4]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Extreme]



I've just changed VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control to Manual - Regular before start over the movie encoding that crashed.


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> My VRM settings are the same since forever:
> 
> CPU LLC 5
> SOC LLC 4
> Frequencies: Manual 300 kHz
> Everything else: Extreme
> 
> I gonna test Power Phase: Manual Regular anyway...


try lowering llc to 4 and give a bump to vcrore

me for 3750mhz use -0.050 vcore offset
llc4
100%
300
tprobe
manual/ regular

for 4000mhz +0.1375 vcore offset
llc3
130%
300
tprobe
manual/regular


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> I wont add this option in my modded one too. No reason to wait for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, preordered X470-Pro and 2700X. Hope they will ship it today.


we hope too


----------



## Reous

CPU will arrive tomorrow. Board probably on friday, with luck also tomorrow


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> CPU will arrive tomorrow. Board probably on friday, with luck also tomorrow


so we are waiting for a review on friday 

x470 + 2700x
x370 + 2700x
x470 + 1xxx

Asking too much ?


----------



## Reous

First only Ram overclocking
something like this:


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> First only Ram overclocking
> something like this:


Basically this is the only thing that i'm interested in.

Something else ,i am testing now my ram @3333mhz with lermite's modded 4008 same settings with oficial except memory interleaving - 256. I am running tpu memtest for an hour and 15 minutes with no error until now. Is memory interleaving size makes so much impovement on stability? or is something else ? what is going on with this board god?

if it pass 2 hours with no error i will post the settings


----------



## MishelLngelo

BIOS 4008 with AGESA 1.0.0.2a is out. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> BIOS 4008 with AGESA 1.0.0.2a is out. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


Reous gave it to us yesterday


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> BIOS 4008 with AGESA 1.0.0.2a is out. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


In french, this is called "coming after the battle"


----------



## MishelLngelo

Sorry then, I didn't get notification until now.


----------



## kazablanka

@Lermite ,something is going on with your modded 4008 ,yestreday with official 4008 could pass ibt @very high with [email protected] and ram @3200MHz.
Today with yours with same settings i cant pass ibt even @Standard ! 
Is it possible disabling sb spread spectrum making the system unstable?

EDIT: confirmed ,i flash official and there is no instability problem now. Maybe this is the reason that your system is unstable. Sb spread spectrum or another hidden setting you have change might do the job


----------



## Lermite

kazablanka said:


> @Lermite ,something is going on with your modded 4008 ,yestreday with official 4008 could pass ibt @very high with [email protected] and ram @3200MHz.
> Today with yours with same settings i cant pass ibt even @Standard !
> Is it possible disabling sb spread spectrum making the system unstable?
> 
> EDIT: confirmed ,i flash official and there is no instability problem now. Maybe this is the reason that your system is unstable. Sb spread spectrum or another hidden setting you have change might do the job


I don't know how the SB Frequency Spread Spectrum setting could affect the stability but if enabling it make your rig more stable, perhaps I gonna try to disable it too then try to stabilize my RAM at 3200 once more.

BTW, the workaround of my stability was apparently to raise my Vsoc from 0.95 to 1.0 V.
At least, the movie encoding that crashed every time with 0.95 went successfully with 1.0.

I yet to test the RAM stability with such a high Vsoc, but I'll probably try to enable SB Frequency Spread Spectrum first.


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> I don't know how the SB Frequency Spread Spectrum setting could affect the stability but if disabling it make your rig more stable, perhaps I gonna try to disable it too then try to stabilize my RAM at 3200 once more.
> 
> BTW, the workaround of my stability was apparently to raise my Vsoc from 0.95 to 1.0 V.
> At least, the movie encoding that crashed every time with 0.95 went successfully with 1.0.
> 
> I yet to test the RAM stability with such a high Vsoc, but I'll probably try to disable SB Frequency Spread Spectrum first.


Why you dont leave soc voltage on auto? for me auto(1.1v) works great
At your modded bios you set sb frequency enabled or disabled ? i thouth it was disabled to make cpu mhz not dropping down


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> @Lermite ,something is going on with your modded 4008 ,yestreday with official 4008 could pass ibt @very high with [email protected] and ram @3200MHz.
> Today with yours with same settings i cant pass ibt even @Standard !
> Is it possible disabling sb spread spectrum making the system unstable?
> 
> EDIT: confirmed ,i flash official and there is no instability problem now. Maybe this is the reason that your system is unstable. Sb spread spectrum or another hidden setting you have change might do the job


What settings are you using for ram atm @Lermite? I've always been the same as you as far as VRM goes. I did read somewhere yesterday that increasing the switching frequency can be helpful at keeping voltages a bit steadier when cpu goes from loaded to unloaded, and that you can lower the volts to your cpu and/or SoC slightly when doing so. I seem to be able to pass everything but RamTest - very frustrating.

S Spectrum on the SB should have no effect on memory - NB yes, but memory is not connected to SB.

Edit: another thing I notice - My board has not instigated memory learning once since I updated to 4008 - I'm sure it will when I try higher ram speeds - there are some who believe that Ryzen really comes into it's own when you get >3333 so am going to give that a go soon.


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> What settings are you using for ram atm @Lermite? I've always been the same as you as far as VRM goes. I did read somewhere yesterday that increasing the switching frequency can be helpful at keeping voltages a bit steadier when cpu goes from loaded to unloaded, and that you can lower the volts to your cpu and/or SoC slightly when doing so. I seem to be able to pass everything but RamTest - very frustrating.
> 
> S Spectrum on the SB should have no effect on memory - NB yes, but memory is not connected to SB.


I didn't talk about memory instability but for cpu instability with lermites modded. I test only @4GHz but definately lermite's modded failed, can you check it if you have time ?


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> I didn't talk about memory instability but for cpu instability with lermites modded. I test only @4GHz but definately lermite's modded failed, can you check it if you have time ?


I will give a cpu only OC a try shortly as well - but my troubles seem to be memory.


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> I will give a cpu only OC a try shortly as well - but my troubles seem to be memory.


what is going on we have quiet close ram sticks ,mine are stable even on auto no procODT and other cad bus settings to change ,with 1.375v ,what is going on with this board


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> What settings are you using for ram atm @Lermite?


My settings right now:


Spoiler



Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3603 17-18-18-38-1.35V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3133MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [None]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [0.95000]
DRAM Voltage [1.36000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.95000]
CPU PLL 1.80V Voltage [1.82000]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.58000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.95000]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 5]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [300]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [Extreme]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 4]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Extreme]
Target TDP [Auto]
tCAS [14]
tRCDRD [14]
tRDCWR [14]
tRP [14]
tRAS [28]
MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
DQS drive strength [60 ohms]
tRC [44]
tRRDS [6]
tRRDL [9]
tFAW [36]
tWTRS [4]
tWTRL [12]
tWR [10]
tRCPAGE [Auto]
tRDRDSCL [2]
tWRWRSCL [2]
tRFC [256]
tRFC2 [190]
tRFC4 [117]
tCWL [14]
tRTP [8]
tRDWR [7]
tWRRD [3]
tWRWRSC [1]
tWRWRSD [7]
tWRWRDD [7]
tRDRDSC [1]
tRDRDSD [5]
tRDRDDD [5]
tCKE [8]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Command Rate [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
CLDO VDDP voltage [950]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
CPB Mode [Disabled]
C6 Mode [Enabled]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Interleaving Size [512k]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> S Spectrum on the SB should have no effect on memory - NB yes, but memory is not connected to SB.


The exact name of this setting is SB Clock Spread Spectrum.
I agree the SB should have nothing to do with the SOC, but it's the bus frequency and almost every frequencies depends on it, including the CPU and DRAM ones.


----------



## Ph42oN

I got to testing Lermite's modded 4008 more after fix for reboot issue, now it seems its just as bad as 3907, cant even get 3200 stable.

Tested 1201 again, now i had some strange problem, cpu at 4.2ghz and ram at 3200mhz does not post, dropping cpu to 4.15 or ram to default, both work. I did not have that problem when i had 1201 before.

Anyway, now back to 3404 and everything back to normal. I guess better stay on 3404 and be happy with 3333mhz, at least if i can get it fully stable, not sure about that yet.


----------



## kazablanka

maybe playing with so much settings in the bios mesh things up ,i will flash 4008L1 again to check what is going on


edit: @Lermite my bad ,the problem wasn't your bios ,maybe after all the changes i had done ,i had to make a clear cmos first.


----------



## MishelLngelo

4008 flashed.
RAM (2 x Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX) (DOCP 3603) now at 3333MHz (2 x Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX) stable enough to run benchmarks, didn't try any other stability tests yet. Had some problems at 3266 before on 3805. Cl is 18 but will try to tighten it. 
TPU II, 3.85GHz gives ridiculous 1.5v but runs stable at 4GHz with 1.4v. LLC is on auto for now. (needed Llc5 before) 
So far, so good. Going to fine tune and benchmark before 2700x comes, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## gasolin

I did it, bought a ryzen 5 2600

My first 1600 was about 1500 of my currency, got around 1000 for it 1700 was 2100 and 2600 is 1500

I think i can get 1500 for my 1700

That's 1500 for the 1600 sold it and used 1100 for the 1700 and there should be nothing extra for the 2600

That's 2600 only 100 more than the 1800x and 2700x cost. I had for that money the 1600 (4.0ghz) the 1700 (3.9ghz) and the 2600 (3.9ghz turbo)

2600 is 349€ for 3 cpu's not bad......... in the same place i bought it a i7 8700k cost 2649


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> I did it, bought a ryzen 5 2600
> 
> My first 1600 was about 1500 of my currency, got around 1000 for it 1700 was 2100 and 2600 is 1500
> 
> I think i can get 1500 for my 1700
> 
> That's 1500 for the 1600 sold it and used 1100 for the 1700 and there should be nothing extra for the 2600
> 
> That's 2600 only 100 more than the 1800x and 2700x cost. I had for that money the 1600 (4.0ghz) the 1700 (3.9ghz) and the 2600 (3.9ghz turbo)
> 
> 2600 is 349€ for 3 cpu's not bad......... in the same place i bought it a i7 8700k cost 2649


Where are you ? I just bought 2700x for 330Euro here in Serbia.


----------



## gasolin

Denmark

Remember i got to try 3 ryzen cpu's for a price of only 349€ (i do get something when i sell my cpu so that you have to subtract from the total retail price, retail price is about 5100 of my currency, price i could get when i sell my 1700 and add what i got for my 1600 it's 2500)

2600 of my currency is 349€ for trying 3 cpus (i will of course keep and use my 2600)

A ryzen 2700x cost 335£ where i live


----------



## Lermite

Our motherboard bioses have two hidden settings and both have the value "Auto":
SB Clock Spread Spectrum: Auto (enabled by default)
HPET in SB: Auto (unknown default value but probably enabled too).

The actual *4008L1* has:
SB Clock Spread Spectrum: disabled
HPET in SB: enabled -> because the value disabled causes a serious reboot issue and I don't even know if disabling it brings any benefit.

With it, my RAM is unstable at 3200 regardless every settings I've played with.

The freshly uploaded *4008L2* has:
SB Clock Spread Spectrum: enabled
HPET in SB: enabled

It makes the bus frequency less steady but it seems to improve the RAM stability and such a tiny loss of the frequencies doesn't affect the performance. Its effect is only psychological.
I had to play with every related settings but I already got my RAM almost stable at 3200 with pretty tight timings.

My actual settings:
- Vsoc at 0.95 instead of 0.975 (yep, that's weird but the higher Vsoc, the more unstable RAM)
- Memory Interleaving and Interleaving size to Auto instead of Enabled and 256k or 512k
- Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: 600
- RttNom: RZQ/5
- RttWr: Off
- RttPark: RZQ/6
- DQS Drive Strengh: 60
- MemAddrCmdSetup: 60
- MemCsOdtSetup: 60
- MemCkeSetup: 60
- MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 30
- MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 30
- MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: 30
- MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: 30

With these values, RamTest found an error at 530% of completion so perhaps I'll end up to reach the perfect stability.

As I don't use any unlocked setting of my modded bios any longer except DQS Drive Strength that probably does nothing, I plan to flash the official 4008 and give up on bios modding.

Modded bios were useful when settings like BankGroupSwap and CLDO_VDDP were hidden and had wrong values but now, they are either visible or have the right values by default.


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> Our motherboard bioses have two hidden settings and both have the value "Auto":
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum: Auto (enabled by default)
> HPET in SB: Auto (unknown default value but probably enabled too).
> 
> The actual *4008L1* has:
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum: disabled
> HPET in SB: enabled -> because the value disabled causes a serious reboot issue and I don't even know if disabling it brings any benefit.
> 
> With it, my RAM is unstable at 3200 regardless every settings I've played with.
> 
> The freshly uploaded *4008L2* has:
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum: enabled
> HPET in SB: enabled
> 
> It makes the bus frequency less steady but it seems to improve the RAM stability and such a tiny loss of the frequencies doesn't affect the performance. Its effect is only psychological.
> I had to play with every related settings but I already got my RAM almost stable at 3200 with pretty tight timings.
> 
> My actual settings:
> - Vsoc at 0.95 instead of 0.975 (yep, that's weird but the higher Vsoc, the more unstable RAM)
> - Memory Interleaving and Interleaving size to Auto instead of Enabled and 256k or 512k
> - Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: 600
> - RttNom: RZQ/5
> - RttWr: Off
> - RttPark: RZQ/6
> - DQS Drive Strengh: 60
> - MemAddrCmdSetup: 60
> - MemCsOdtSetup: 60
> - MemCkeSetup: 60
> - MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 30
> - MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 30
> - MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: 30
> - MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: 30
> 
> With these values, RamTest found an error at 530% of completion so perhaps I'll end up to reach the perfect stability.
> 
> As I don't use any unlocked setting of my modded bios any longer except DQS Drive Strength that probably does nothing, I plan to flash the official 4008 and give up on bios modding.
> 
> Modded bios were useful when settings like BankGroupSwap and CLDO_VDDP were hidden and had wrong values but now, they are either visible or have the right values by default.


thanks for the info


----------



## crakej

Thanks for the info guys - sadly I was't feeling too well his evening so had to give it a break, but when I tried to get my 4.2 cpu only OC, it wasn't working! I'll do a bit more testing with your settings and see what I get tomorrow, but I was ab;e to run my OC at 4.1 for a while without crashing.


----------



## Ph42oN

Lermite said:


> The freshly uploaded *4008L2* has:
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum: enabled
> HPET in SB: enabled


Looks like link is broken.

Do you feel like this new version is better on ram stability than 3404?
4008L1 was so bad on my system that best i did was 18% first error on memtest, and it felt like stability is random, sometimes its more stable and sometimes less with same settings. Maybe SB clock spread spectrum was also reason for problems in 3907.

Things that help on your modded bios are MemClk Drive Strength and VDDP voltage. Both helped lot at 3333mhz on 3404.


----------



## Lermite

The settings I just posted are not optimal yet.
I'm still trying to find the right values of many of them and I've already changed several of them.
The ones I'm testing right now seems to work fine but RAMTest is only at 700% of completion (without error so far), which is not enough to declare the RAM perfectly stable.


----------



## Lermite

Ph42oN said:


> Looks like link is broken.


My bad. I uploaded the .rom file instead of the .zip.
The link should work now.



Ph42oN said:


> Do you feel like this new version is better on ram stability than 3404?
> 4008L1 was so bad on my system that best i did was 18% first error on memtest, and it felt like stability is random, sometimes its more stable and sometimes less with same settings. Maybe SB clock spread spectrum was also reason for problems in 3907.


I could not tell which bios is more stable because I've only use the 3404 with SB clock spread spectrum disabled, and I haven't tried everything I'm trying right now.

BTW, RAMTest is at 1100% and still no error... some of my settings are weird but perhaps I reached the graal.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> Our motherboard bioses have two hidden settings and both have the value "Auto":
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum: Auto (enabled by default)
> HPET in SB: Auto (unknown default value but probably enabled too).
> 
> The actual *4008L1* has:
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum: disabled
> HPET in SB: enabled -> because the value disabled causes a serious reboot issue and I don't even know if disabling it brings any benefit.
> 
> With it, my RAM is unstable at 3200 regardless every settings I've played with.
> 
> The freshly uploaded *4008L2* has:
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum: enabled
> HPET in SB: enabled
> 
> It makes the bus frequency less steady but it seems to improve the RAM stability and such a tiny loss of the frequencies doesn't affect the performance. Its effect is only psychological.
> I had to play with every related settings but I already got my RAM almost stable at 3200 with pretty tight timings.
> 
> My actual settings:
> - Vsoc at 0.95 instead of 0.975 (yep, that's weird but the higher Vsoc, the more unstable RAM)
> - Memory Interleaving and Interleaving size to Auto instead of Enabled and 256k or 512k
> - Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency: 600
> - RttNom: RZQ/5
> - RttWr: Off
> - RttPark: RZQ/6
> - DQS Drive Strengh: 60
> - MemAddrCmdSetup: 60
> - MemCsOdtSetup: 60
> - MemCkeSetup: 60
> - MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 30
> - MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 30
> - MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: 30
> - MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: 30
> 
> With these values, RamTest found an error at 530% of completion so perhaps I'll end up to reach the perfect stability.
> 
> As I don't use any unlocked setting of my modded bios any longer except DQS Drive Strength that probably does nothing, I plan to flash the official 4008 and give up on bios modding.
> 
> Modded bios were useful when settings like BankGroupSwap and CLDO_VDDP were hidden and had wrong values but now, they are either visible or have the right values by default.


Thought I'd try this out before bed - same result with RamTest - 527% - This is WITH my 4.1GHz CPU

I'm sure I remember reading that VDDP must be below voltage of SoC. I wonder if SoC could go lower? Anyway - new experiments to try tomorrow


----------



## crakej

I got over 1000% now - going to bed though - might leave something running - just by lowering SoC to 0.90. I Wonder if I could lower VDDP (the hidden one) below 0.90 if it would help.

A lot of what we've done here is strong arming settings and volt settings to make it work. Maybe we need to pull back on volts a bit anyway? Didn't SoC default to 0.9 originally? I dunno, but will be experimenting more!


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think SOC defaults to 0.8v. I believe I've seen that each time I load factory defaults.

I was also wondering if a ridiculously lower SOC (such as 0.7v) would actually help.


----------



## crakej

SaccoSVD said:


> I think SOC defaults to 0.8v. I believe I've seen that each time I load factory defaults.
> 
> I was also wondering if a ridiculously lower SOC (such as 0.7v) would actually help.


If you select DOCP SoC gets set to 1.1v - used to be 0.9 i'm sure.

Anyway, my machine is currently more stable than it's been since before Christmas. 3000% on RamTest so there's something in it! I will be playing more! Of course thank to @Lermite for sharing his settings - which gave me the idea. In his text file settings you can see the bios has set VDDP (the hidden one) at 0.95 and I'm sure I remember reading somewhere that VDDP should be below SoC voltage, so it might be good having access to it. Does anyone remember? I will look it up tomorrow anyway.

Will try see what settings are doing what tomorrow by process of elimination and report back. Is it possible to have access to VDDP on a modded 4008 to experiment?


----------



## kazablanka

3200 with 48ohms procODT is rock stable for me ,i test it all night ,no error 
bios:4008 official

settings 


Spoiler



[2018/04/19 09:35:45]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [CB11.5]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.13750]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.37500]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
CPU 1.80V Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Manual]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
Target TDP [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
Trcdrd [14]
Trcdwr [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [42]
TrrdS [5]
TrrdL [8]
Tfaw [30]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [256]
Trfc2 [190]
Trfc4 [117]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [48 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]


----------



## IWasDarkling

Hey!
I have my motherboard on 3203 bios' version. Can I update to 4008? Does that version also have problems like 3803 (bad overclocking results etc.)? Worth to update?
@Lermite @kazablanka @mat9v


----------



## kazablanka

IWasDarkling said:


> Hey!
> I have my motherboard on 3203 bios' version. Can I update to 4008? Does that version also have problems like 3803 (bad overclocking results etc.)? Worth to update?
> 
> @Lermite @kazablanka @mat9v


Good morning ,for me 4008 is the most stable bios.


----------



## MishelLngelo

IWasDarkling said:


> Hey!
> I have my motherboard on 3203 bios' version. Can I update to 4008? Does that version also have problems like 3803 (bad overclocking results etc.)? Worth to update?
> 
> @Lermite @kazablanka @mat9v


4008 is working fine for me, RAM is now running without problems at 3333MHz and low (Cl 14) latency, never worked so good and over 3200MHz.


----------



## IWasDarkling

Thanks, I'm updating.


----------



## CoccoBill

kazablanka said:


> 3200 with 48ohms procODT is rock stable for me ,i test it all night ,no error
> bios:4008 official


What ram and soc voltages are those at?


----------



## crakej

I'm on ProcODT 48 but had to lower SoC to 0.9v for my cpu/ram - doing more testing now....

Edit: of course we do have VDDP in the bios - now running with vddp at 0.9 and Soc 0.9 rtt etc ALL set to auto


----------



## kazablanka

CoccoBill said:


> What ram and soc voltages are those at?


check the settings in the spoiler

soc auto (1.1v)
ram 1.375

testing 3333mhz now 

same settings except 1.39v ram and 53ohm procODT ,1 and a half hour without error, in my previous attemps i had an error at about 2 hours ,i hope this time pass this 2 hours wall

I think that soc voltage may depends on the cpu overclocking, more cpu mhz needs more soc voltage for imc stability i think. All the memory test i have done are with cpu @4GHz not stock. I also think that soc voltage depends on our processor's imc.

Update : 2hours without error wish me good luck 

Update2 : 2 and a half hours no error yet


----------



## F0RCE963

crakej said:


> I'm on ProcODT 48 but had to lower SoC to 0.9v for my cpu/ram - doing more testing now....
> 
> Edit: of course we do have VDDP in the bios - now running with vddp at 0.9 and Soc 0.9 rtt etc ALL set to auto


Are you running the modded or the official version?


----------



## kazablanka

i love 4008


----------



## crakej

F0RCE963 said:


> Are you running the modded or the official version?


Modded 4008L1 - b-die ram


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> i love 4008


It is better!

What ram do you have?


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> It is better!
> 
> What ram do you have?


F4000C18D


----------



## crakej

is it b-die? I can't find it?


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> is it b-die? I can't find it?


Yes it is 

https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-4000c18d-16gtzkw

i wish i could make these settings stable


----------



## crakej

So with these settings I can't get to 1000% on RamTest

Note that I put rtt and all those other values to auto as I i'm trying to find out whats going on. I have VDDP and SoC at 0.90v Going to add @Lermite rtt and other settings bit by bit and see what happens, but last night I got neasrly 4000% with the settings as they were. Will get my bios settings for you when I'm stable.


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> Yes it is
> 
> https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-4000c18d-16gtzkw
> 
> i wish i could make these settings stable


I think we might be nearly there! Did you use Lermites' power and rtt settings?


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> I think we might be nearly there! Did you use Lermites' power and rtt settings?


i will give them a try

edit: it failed imediately
i think the default values are the best for me


----------



## gasolin

I don't get it i just had BSOD critical process died (99% shure it's ram related)

flare x 3200mhz cl 14 DCOP activated set to 3200mhz timings are on aut 16 22 22 22 52

They are surpose to be 14 14 14 34 48 WHY DOES MY MB/BIOS DO THAT?


----------



## kazablanka

gasolin said:


> I don't get it i just had BSOD critical process died (99% shure it's ram related)
> 
> flare x 3200mhz cl 14 DCOP activated set to 3200mhz timings are on aut 16 22 22 22 52
> 
> They are surpose to be 14 14 14 34 48 WHY DOES MY MB/BIOS DO THAT?


Do a clear cmos ,and try to set manula timings


----------



## gasolin

i just set timings manually, why the hell it does that i don't know DCOP is saying 14 14 14 34 38 lm on the lates 4008 bios i think i always have had the problem.


----------



## kazablanka

gasolin said:


> i just set timings manually, why the hell it does that i don't know DCOP is saying 14 14 14 34 38 lm on the lates 4008 bios i think i always have had the problem.


This is a quiz 
Your ram kit is very good ,you sould use calculator's fast. If you want you can check lermite's settings ,or mine to find stability.

You can try if you want 3333mhz to give us a feedback


----------



## gasolin

I have to get it stable at 3200mhz first


----------



## kazablanka

My settings for 3333mhz stable for everyone who wants to try



Spoiler



Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [40.00]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [CB11.5]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.13750]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.39000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
CPU 1.80V Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Manual]
Manual Adjustment [Regular]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
Target TDP [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
Trcdrd [14]
Trcdwr [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [42]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [30]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [267]
Trfc2 [198]
Trfc4 [122]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]



After ibt very high testing with the settings above i found that soc voltage needed a bump up. So after setting vsoc at 1.125 i pass the test successfully.


----------



## Lermite

I'm still searching the right settings to make my RAM stable at 3200, espectially with RTT, Setup and CadBus settings.
But the number of these settings and the number of values that each one can get make testing all the combinations insanely long.

What I guessed:

MemAddrCmdSetup and MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren are linked
MemCsOdtSetup and MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren are linked
MemCkeSetup and MemCadBusCkeDrvStren are linked too.
MemCadBusClkDrvStren does not look related to any "Setup" value and it's right value is equal or lower than the other "CadBus" values.

As the CadBus possible values are fewer than the Setup values, I've set 30 to the three linked CadBus, then I've searched for the right values of the matching Setups.
Off course, these three Setup values do not have to be the same.
I'm actually testing 58, 60, 58.

I've also search the best value for the unlinked MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 24 ohm (while the other CadBus values are 30).

But all these settings, including the Rttxxx, depend on the Vsoc so it's better to start by setting the Vsoc before playing with all the values in ohm.
After I set all these values, I tried to change my Vsoc: 0.9, 0.925, 0.975, 1.0,... but any value other than my usual 0.95 were pretty unstable.

About the Rtt values, I don't know what they can be related to but I started with (Nom, WR, Park) 7, off, 6.
Then I've tested every value for RttNom, then same for Park, and then for Wr.
The advised value for RttWR is often off but my RAM looks more stable (less unstable) with RZQ/3. That means it's worth to test every possible values.


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> So with these settings I can't get to 1000% on RamTest
> 
> Note that I put rtt and all those other values to auto as I i'm trying to find out whats going on. I have VDDP and SoC at 0.90v Going to add @Lermite rtt and other settings bit by bit and see what happens, but last night I got neasrly 4000% with the settings as they were. Will get my bios settings for you when I'm stable.


Ι would first try setting procODT to 53omhs before changing the other values ,i think that procODT depends more on cpu.


----------



## crakej

Here are the settings I'm running just now - I can get 2-4000% on RamTest. I found after changing settings for a while, even though I went back to the 'right' settings, they wouldn't do more than 50% until I loaded defaults then reloaded the exact same settings, which now nearly works. Last night I next lowered my SoC to 0.90 but I've not been able to get the success I got last night......it's driving me a bit crazy!

Sorry again - posted cmo instead of txt....will be right back! ...here we go....



Spoiler



[2018/04/19 14:17:01]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [41.00]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR CPU Voltage Override [1.30625]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [0.90000]
DRAM Voltage [1.36000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [0.95000]
CPU PLL 1.80V Voltage [1.83000]
VTTDDR Voltage [0.68500]
VPP_MEM Voltage [2.60000]
VDDP Standby Voltage [0.95000]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 5]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [600]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 4]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Extreme]
Target TDP [Auto]
tCAS [14]
tRCDRD [14]
tRDCWR [14]
tRP [14]
tRAS [28]
MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
DQS drive strength [60 ohms]
tRC [44]
tRRDS [6]
tRRDL [9]
tFAW [36]
tWTRS [4]
tWTRL [12]
tWR [10]
tRCPAGE [Auto]
tRDRDSCL [2]
tWRWRSCL [2]
tRFC [256]
tRFC2 [190]
tRFC4 [117]
tCWL [14]
tRTP [8]
tRDWR [6]
tWRRD [3]
tWRWRSC [1]
tWRWRSD [7]
tWRWRDD [7]
tRDRDSC [1]
tRDRDSD [5]
tRDRDDD [5]
tCKE [1]
ProcODT [48 ohm]
Command Rate [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/6]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [RZQ/5]
MemAddrCmdSetup [60]
MemCsOdtSetup [60]
MemCkeSetup [60]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
CLDO VDDP voltage [950]
Security Device Support [Enable]
SHA-1 PCR Bank [Enabled]
SHA256 PCR Bank [Enabled]
SHA384 PCR Bank [Disabled]
SM3_256 PCR Bank [Disabled]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
CPB Mode [Disabled]
C6 Mode [Disabled]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]



Note: this setup I was using 0.90v for SoC and still got over 2000% RamTest - gone back to 0.95 now


----------



## crakej

sorry! Duplicate


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> Here are the settings I'm running just now - I can get 2-4000% on RamTest. I found after changing settings for a while, even though I went back to the 'right' settings, they wouldn't do more than 50% until I loaded defaults then reloaded the exact same settings, which now nearly works. Last night I next lowered my SoC to 0.90 but I've not been able to get the success I got last night......it's driving me a bit crazy!
> 
> Sorry again - posted cmo instead of txt....will be right back! ...here we go....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/04/19 14:17:01]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> > CPU Core Ratio [41.00]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> Performance Bias [Auto]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage [Manual]
> VDDCR CPU Voltage Override [1.30625]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
> VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [0.90000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.36000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [0.95000]
> CPU PLL 1.80V Voltage [1.83000]
> VTTDDR Voltage [0.68500]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [2.60000]
> VDDP Standby Voltage [0.95000]
> VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 5]
> VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
> VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [600]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 4]
> VDDCR SOC Current Capability [130%]
> VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Manual]
> Fixed VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [300]
> VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> tCAS [14]
> tRCDRD [14]
> tRDCWR [14]
> tRP [14]
> tRAS [28]
> MEMCLK drive strength [Auto]
> DQS drive strength [60 ohms]
> tRC [44]
> tRRDS [6]
> tRRDL [9]
> tFAW [36]
> tWTRS [4]
> tWTRL [12]
> tWR [10]
> tRCPAGE [Auto]
> tRDRDSCL [2]
> tWRWRSCL [2]
> tRFC [256]
> tRFC2 [190]
> tRFC4 [117]
> tCWL [14]
> tRTP [8]
> tRDWR [6]
> tWRRD [3]
> tWRWRSC [1]
> tWRWRSD [7]
> tWRWRDD [7]
> tRDRDSC [1]
> tRDRDSD [5]
> tRDRDDD [5]
> tCKE [1]
> ProcODT [48 ohm]
> Command Rate [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [RZQ/6]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [RZQ/5]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [60]
> MemCsOdtSetup [60]
> MemCkeSetup [60]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [2]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [950]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> SHA-1 PCR Bank [Enabled]
> SHA256 PCR Bank [Enabled]
> SHA384 PCR Bank [Disabled]
> SM3_256 PCR Bank [Disabled]
> Pending operation [None]
> Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
> TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
> Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Enabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> CPB Mode [Disabled]
> C6 Mode [Disabled]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
> 
> 
> 
> Note: this setup I was using 0.90v for SoC and still got over 2000% RamTest - gone back to 0.95 now


so everyone of us needs different setting to be stable


----------



## CoccoBill

FlareX @ 3200 cl14, ProcODT 53, SOC 1.10, passes IBT at very high and aida64 stress test for at least 1 hour.

At the same time R5 1600 at 3.6GHz 1.225v temp maxes out at 60C with fans running at 500rpm.

Also, the sun is shining, appropriately.


----------



## Reous

For those who are waiting.. i wont post any results today. I got the 2700X box but without CPU.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> For those who are waiting.. i wont post any results today. I got the 2700X box but without CPU.


No Way! That's the kinda thing usually happens to me! Bummer! No sign of MB?


----------



## Reous

crakej said:


> No sign of MB?


Friday
Also ordered a new 2700X somewhere else. Got notification that it is shipped.
Lets hope


----------



## kazablanka

CoccoBill said:


> FlareX @ 3200 cl14, ProcODT 53, SOC 1.10, passes IBT at very high and aida64 stress test for at least 1 hour.
> 
> At the same time R5 1600 at 3.6GHz 1.225v temp maxes out at 60C with fans running at 500rpm.
> 
> Also, the sun is shining, appropriately.


nice


----------



## crakej

Looks like my ram is stable! Strange how even though we have same ram ICs, we need different settings - though we have found that everything needs clearing every now and then otherwise things just don't work.

I passed 5000% RamTest - with SoC at 0.95 and all the above settings.


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> Looks like my ram is stable! Strange how even though we have same ram ICs, we need different settings - though we have found that everything needs clearing every now and then otherwise things just don't work.
> 
> I passed 5000% RamTest - with SoC at 0.95 and all the above settings.


Perfect save it and go for more...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just installed 2700x, still on defaults and OEM cooler. So far so good but Ryzen Master is not working. W7 is locking up. RAM is also at stock but benchmark is somewhat higher that at same settings on 1700x.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Just installed 2700x, still on defaults and OEM cooler. So far so good but Ryzen Master is not working. W7 is locking up. RAM is also at stock but benchmark is somewhat higher that at same settings on 1700x.


Cool! Look fwd to seeing how far you can push your ram


----------



## dalathegreat

@MishelLngelo Cool, nice to see someone starting to push this board with the newest CPUs!

I just flashed 4008 aswell, looking forward to see if my RAM can perform even better


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> Perfect save it and go for more...


On to it - Strangely I can boot using settings for 3466 a few pages back - wont boot - change to 3400 and auto for rtt and CadBus and it booted - with 1.415v ram, 0.95 SoC. Only gets to 7% in RamTest. if I can boot reliable, just as soon as you do something I get a black screen reboot. Will try previous rtt settings for 3200 but don't think it will work - we will see!


----------



## MishelLngelo

WTH is that USB cable that came with the cooler for ? One is RGB cable but don't know what's USB for. In any case, cooler lights up even without those 2 cables and colors are changing.
Going forward. Wit stability tests first and than OC step by step. Imagine it will not get far on stock cooler by my liquid cooler needs some TLC firs.


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> On to it - Strangely I can boot using settings for 3466 a few pages back - wont boot - change to 3400 and auto for rtt and CadBus and it booted - with 1.415v ram, 0.95 SoC. Only gets to 7% in RamTest. if I can boot reliable, just as soon as you do something I get a black screen reboot. Will try previous rtt settings for 3200 but don't think it will work - we will see!


Ι cant get close to stability @ 3400 and above ,like there is a wall over 3333mhz, did you try testing 3333?


----------



## Wabbit16

MishelLngelo said:


> WTH is that USB cable that came with the cooler for ? One is RGB cable but don't know what's USB for. In any case, cooler lights up even without those 2 cables and colors are changing.


I believe on boards without RGB headers, the USB is used to control the RGB lighting instead with the appropriate software

In other news, on BIOS 4008 my stable RAM settings aren't stable anymore


----------



## MishelLngelo

Some more benchmarks, shaping good but not very stable, will have to work on it. All I did is toset DOCP to 3603 and memory at 3400MHZ. No tweaking.


----------



## crakej

Interesting - says K17 IMC.... - isn't that the same as Ryzen 1?


----------



## MishelLngelo

4.2GHz, 3400MHz RAM


----------



## F0RCE963

crakej said:


> Looks like my ram is stable! Strange how even though we have same ram ICs, we need different settings - though we have found that everything needs clearing every now and then otherwise things just don't work.
> 
> I passed 5000% RamTest - with SoC at 0.95 and all the above settings.


Link to that testing tool?


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> 4.2GHz, 3400MHz RAM


Can you enable performance bias cb 11.5 and run aida memory and cache benchmark please?



I think this is the best my ram can do with this board


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> 4.2GHz, 3400MHz RAM


how hard was it to get 3400?


----------



## crakej

F0RCE963 said:


> Link to that testing tool?


https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/


----------



## F0RCE963

crakej said:


> https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/


Thanks! Will give it a try, I have so far only liked memtest from HCI but still looking for alternatives.


----------



## crakej

F0RCE963 said:


> Thanks! Will give it a try, I have so far only liked memtest from HCI but still looking for alternatives.


If it's good enough for the Stilt, it's good enough for me!

It is very sensitive, but no point not testing it properly....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Pretty interesting. Specially when he mentioned his RAM kit working fine on X370 suggesting the better RAM compatibility came from the CPU, not the platform.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So what I take from this is, theoretically I would need to swap to a Matisse CPU and hopefully I don't need to buy a new board to get all the bells and whistles. Specially since my 64GB RAM kit already runs at rated speed.


----------



## karenin

How are you guys determining a too low SOC voltage? Just educated guess or are there "real" indicators?


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> So what I take from this is, theoretically I would need to swap to a Matisse CPU and hopefully I don't need to buy a new board to get all the bells and whistles. Specially since my 64GB RAM kit already runs at rated speed.


This may interest you - https://techreport.com/review/33531/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-and-ryzen-5-2600x-cpus-reviewed/7
It seems that 2700X is a really big step up in Reaper DAW - I wonder how it would translate inte the software you are using


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v said:


> This may interest you - https://techreport.com/review/33531/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-and-ryzen-5-2600x-cpus-reviewed/7
> It seems that 2700X is a really big step up in Reaper DAW - I wonder how it would translate inte the software you are using


Great read  thank you. AMD is gaining ground quite steadily.


----------



## ytzelf

Lermite said:


> Here is my modded version of the 4008: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/4008L1.zip


 @Lermite does that include the ability to lower min CPU fan PWM load to 0% vs. 60% ?


----------



## crakej

ytzelf said:


> @Lermite does that include the ability to lower min CPU fan PWM load to 0% vs. 60% ?


my fans turn off fine on 4008


----------



## ytzelf

crakej said:


> my fans turn off fine on 4008


That's with the official bios right? not at home so can't test but as I saw that modded bios added this feature I thought that official bios didn't make it possible.
I'll check tonight but it'd be great as Corsair Link can't read the correct temp for my 2700x


----------



## crakej

ytzelf said:


> That's with the official bios right? not at home so can't test but as I saw that modded bios added this feature I thought that official bios didn't make it possible.
> I'll check tonight but it'd be great as Corsair Link can't read the correct temp for my 2700x


I'm on the modded bios but pretty sure it was working unmodded - can't be 100% certain though.


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> I'm on the modded bios but pretty sure it was working unmodded - can't be 100% certain though.



I didn't change anything about the FANs by modding the 4008 so they should work the same thant with the official one.

About a too low Vsoc, the consequence is the same than a too low Vcore: a crash most of the time.
To be sure the instablity comes from the Vsoc, it's better to increase the Vcore and the PLL Voltage, and test the RAM stability.
That way, if the RAM is stable but a crash occurs anyways, it probably comes from the Vsoc.

My crashes because a too low Vsoc mainly happened during an heavy load: playing GTA V during a video encoding and crypto mining.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> I didn't change anything about the FANs by modding the 4008 so they should work the same thant with the official one.
> 
> About a too low Vsoc, the consequence is the same than a too low Vcore: a crash most of the time.
> To be sure the instablity comes from the Vsoc, it's better to increase the Vcore and the PLL Voltage, and test the RAM stability.
> That way, if the RAM is stable but a crash occurs anyways, it probably comes from the Vsoc.
> 
> My crashes because a too low Vsoc mainly happened during an heavy load: playing GTA V during a video encoding and crypto mining.


I share same problem as you though - I need SoC to be 0.95. any higher than about 0.975 and my memory performance is affected. I will be trying out higher Vcore this afternoon - I did one test with it higher yesterday, but obviously one test is not enough!


----------



## gasolin

f u c k core temps, it show above 80 c, why does it run 3.8ghz?


----------



## Lermite

I've replied a bit to quickly about the fans management in my modded 4008.
I've unlocked the section "Fan Control" in the CBS Menu. I didn't test it but perhaps using it to set the fans while letting the main section on Auto would work.

About the RAM stability, I've found out that almost every setting depend on ProcODT.

I've spent more than one day trying to stabilize my RAM with ProcODT=53 and I've almost succeeded (almost only) because the other settings with proper values can partially compensate the wrong ProcODT.
After I set mine to 48 which is the best value after all, I had to start over all my attempt, and what appears as the best settings are totally different than the one with ProcODT=53.
With 53, only Vsoc=0.95 worked fine.
But with 48, it can be set almost freely without affecting significantly the RAM stability. As 0.95 gave me a strange stability issue, I raised it to 1.0.
The result is not worse than with 0.95 but I don't manage yet to get my RAM fully stable at 3200.


----------



## crakej

gasolin said:


> f u c k core temps, why does it run 3.8ghz?


whats problem?


----------



## gasolin

it shows above 80 c


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> I've replied a bit to quickly about the fans management in my modded 4008.
> I've unlocked the section "Fan Control" in the CBS Menu. I didn't test it but perhaps using it to set the fans while letting the main section on Auto would work.
> 
> About the RAM stability, I've found out that almost every setting depend on ProcODT.
> 
> I've spent more than one day trying to stabilize my RAM with ProcODT=53 and I've almost succeeded (almost only) because the other settings with proper values can partially compensate the wrong ProcODT.
> After I set mine to 48 which is the best value after all, I had to start over all my attempt, and what appears as the best settings are totally different than the one with ProcODT=53.
> With 53, only Vsoc=0.95 worked fine.
> But with 48, it can be set almost freely without affecting significantly the RAM stability. As 0.95 gave me a strange stability issue, I raised it to 1.0.
> The result is not worse than with 0.95 but I don't manage yet to get my RAM fully stable at 3200.


I had to settle on 48ohms as well, but I'm rock solid at 3200MTs now - with settings you gave  I can boot 3400 with alll kinds of other settings, but can't find stability. Will try 3333 later.

Still can't decide if I should upgrade my board to an x470 - i've always seemed to have harder time than others OCing ram. Found CH7 at good price, TaiChi is more expensive and of course Prime is $100 less still. Really can't afford cpu update just now and I would be well disappointed if I got one and didn't work well on my board!


----------



## ytzelf

gasolin said:


> f u c k core temps, it show above 80 c, why does it run 3.8ghz?


Had the same problem w/ Corsair Link referenced here http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177005
Changed the CPU and fired up the computer, logged in and CPU fans goes straight to 2500rpm - fair to say I panicked a bit 

Good to know I'm not alone


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> Still can't decide if I should upgrade my board to an x470 - i've always seemed to have harder time than others OCing ram. Found CH7 at good price, TaiChi is more expensive and of course Prime is $100 less still. Really can't afford cpu update just now and I would be well disappointed if I got one and didn't work well on my board!


I think upgrading to the X470 is pointless unless all the PCIE slot in Gen 3 are wished.
All the benefits of the 2xxx CPU do not depend on the chipset. That includes the CPU new features such XFR2, and also the RAM compliance because the IMC are located in the CPU, not in the motherboard.
I've just saw a review that compare the X370 and the X470 with a 2700X: the results about the overall performances, including the RAM's, are the same.

So only a 2xxx would bring real improvements, with a X370 as much as with a X470.

Of course, buying a higher end motherboard such the CH6 or CH7 can help to push the RAM further, but that concerns Summit Ridge as well as Pinnacle Ridge.

If I upgraded, I would only replace the CPU, but I'm fine with my actual rig, even if my RAM drives me crazy.


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> f u c k core temps, it show above 80 c, why does it run 3.8ghz?


It was never any good with AMD systems.


----------



## gasolin

ytzelf said:


> Had the same problem w/ Corsair Link referenced here http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177005
> Changed the CPU and fired up the computer, logged in and CPU fans goes straight to 2500rpm - fair to say I panicked a bit
> 
> Good to know I'm not alone


Only core temps that show the wrong speed, fans are as they should be at rpm below 600, prime 95 small fft under 60c and about 750 rpm using HWMonitor


----------



## ytzelf

gasolin said:


> Only core temps that show the wrong speed, fans are as they should be at rpm below 600, prime 95 small fft under 60c and about 750 rpm using HWMonitor


Yeah HWinfo works fine and my fans reading as well, they shot up because their curve is based on the wrongly reported Corsair Link temp... Guess I'll set them up through the BIOS


----------



## gasolin

I like to have cpu load and temps + download and upload speed in my taskbar, now i can only have cpu load (and download, upload speed)


----------



## gasolin

Thought it was only a refresh ?

Ryzen 1600/1700 is 14nm, ryzen refresh is 12nm FinFET


----------



## Bo55

Its only been a few hours but i just installed a 2700x to replace my 1700x and so far so good. Only hiccup was that i had no sound after installation, for some reason windows had unchecked my default sound device, i just reselected it and i had sound again. Im using Bios 4008 official which seems to be pretty good so far, I also had incorrect temperature readings reaching as high as 97deg during idle which was strange i thought i may have not seated my pump over the cpu properly but turns out HWinfo64 was reading incorrect temps. Downloaded the latest version and temps are sitting around 28deg c idle (h110i gt) and all seems fine, when gaming sits around 45deg, cinebench run 61deg. Comparing this to a 1700x ive noticed MUCH LESS HASSLE getting memory to work stable, (i use Trident Z single rank Samsung B-die 2x 8gb sticks) i just copied my old timings, select 3200mhz, dram voltage at 1.36v and i havent had any issues thus far, didnt need to muck around with cad bus and rtt values either, theyre all at Auto as well as all power related settings in bios all at Auto seems to work just fine without adjustment. 3266 memory strap works fine also no issues however my performance drops in some synthetics so i leave it at 3200 which scores better, strange but could be a limit of the board. Best part about this is that im at 4.2ghz with core voltage set in bios at 1.387v, my 1700x at 3.9ghz needed 1.4v to be stable and 4ghz needed 1.43v. I tried for 4.3ghz at 1.4v with the 2700x but it wouldnt run a cinebench test so i thought id settle with just a drop in core voltage and leave it at 4.2 which im quite happy with.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Bo55 said:


> Its only been a few hours but i just installed a 2700x to replace my 1700x and so far so good. Only hiccup was that i had no sound after installation, for some reason windows had unchecked my default sound device, i just reselected it and i had sound again. Im using Bios 4008 official which seems to be pretty good so far, I also had incorrect temperature readings reaching as high as 97deg during idle which was strange i thought i may have not seated my pump over the cpu properly but turns out HWinfo64 was reading incorrect temps. Downloaded the latest version and temps are sitting around 28deg c idle (h110i gt) and all seems fine, when gaming sits around 45deg, cinebench run 61deg. Comparing this to a 1700x ive noticed MUCH LESS HASSLE getting memory to work stable, (i use Trident Z single rank Samsung B-die 2x 8gb sticks) i just copied my old timings, select 3200mhz, dram voltage at 1.36v and i havent had any issues thus far, didnt need to muck around with cad bus and rtt values either, theyre all at Auto as well as all power related settings in bios all at Auto seems to work just fine without adjustment. 3266 memory strap works fine also no issues however my performance drops in some synthetics so i leave it at 3200 which scores better, strange but could be a limit of the board. Best part about this is that im at 4.2ghz with core voltage set in bios at 1.387v, my 1700x at 3.9ghz needed 1.4v to be stable and 4ghz needed 1.43v. I tried for 4.3ghz at 1.4v with the 2700x but it wouldnt run a cinebench test so i thought id settle with just a drop in core voltage and leave it at 4.2 which im quite happy with.


It's just about mirroring my experience until now. Just about to install liquid cooler. With OEM cooler temps hit 70c+ at constant 4.2GHz.


----------



## Lermite

With the 4008, the "Auto" values are:

RttNom: Disabled
RttWr: Disabled
RttPark: RZQ/5
CadBusClk: 24
CadBusAddrCmd: 24
CadBusCsOdt: 24
CadBusCke: 24


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> I think upgrading to the X470 is pointless unless all the PCIE slot in Gen 3 are wished.
> All the benefits of the 2xxx CPU do not depend on the chipset. That includes the CPU new features such XFR2, and also the RAM compliance because the IMC are located in the CPU, not in the motherboard.
> I've just saw a review that compare the X370 and the X470 with a 2700X: the results about the overall performances, including the RAM's, are the same.
> 
> So only a 2xxx would bring real improvements, with a X370 as much as with a X470.
> 
> Of course, buying a higher end motherboard such the CH6 or CH7 can help to push the RAM further, but that concerns Summit Ridge as well as Pinnacle Ridge.
> 
> If I upgraded, I would only replace the CPU, but I'm fine with my actual rig, even if my RAM drives me crazy.


So why with vi hero people can run ram stable @ 3466mhz and no one with prime? Ok the imc is in the cpu but memory overclocking is related also with the board.


----------



## Lermite

kazablanka said:


> So why with vi hero people can run ram stable @ 3466mhz and no one with prime? Ok the imc is in the cpu but memory overclocking is related also with the board.


I supposed it's because the Crosshair bios has much more settings related to the RAM, especially a whole set in the DIGI+ VRM section, in more of the CPU and SOC ones.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> I think upgrading to the X470 is pointless unless all the PCIE slot in Gen 3 are wished.
> All the benefits of the 2xxx CPU do not depend on the chipset. That includes the CPU new features such XFR2, and also the RAM compliance because the IMC are located in the CPU, not in the motherboard.
> I've just saw a review that compare the X370 and the X470 with a 2700X: the results about the overall performances, including the RAM's, are the same.
> 
> So only a 2xxx would bring real improvements, with a X370 as much as with a X470.
> 
> Of course, buying a higher end motherboard such the CH6 or CH7 can help to push the RAM further, but that concerns Summit Ridge as well as Pinnacle Ridge.
> 
> If I upgraded, I would only replace the CPU, but I'm fine with my actual rig, even if my RAM drives me crazy.


I think I saw this - i'm not really looking at more performance - not from cpu - mine can do 4.2, but I feel something might be out with my motherboard as I've tried 3 sets of memory but never been able to use settings anything like others with same memories. Also I think the ram I have now may well be more compatible with newer boards, it's not on the QVL for this board though the 4166 is....I think since the sound failed I just can't help not trusting the board. 

If I could just run my memory without so much messing around and strange settings, I would be much happier


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> I supposed it's because the Crosshair bios has much more settings related to the RAM, especially a whole set in the DIGI+ VRM section, in more of the CPU and SOC ones.


I'm hoping that having this and settings like ram boot voltage will give me a better chance of running my ram at 3200 easily. If I get more, that's a bonus.

Just don't know if the Prime x470 is any better with ram power and settings so think I may have to go with CH7, then I wouldn't be asking myself 'I wonder if I should have got the CH7'...

Why are reviews so slow to come out? Would love to know if ram is better on Prime x470...


----------



## doc_lover

Installed the new bios, first time I saw the system boot with my memory @ 3200. Then shortly I was greeted by many blue screens


----------



## crakej

Don't know how to say this everyone, but I'm leaving 

I've managed to talk myself in to updating my board to the CH7 - I won't be happy until I know my MB is as good as it can be, and my cpu is already good enough for me  I'll still be checking here for a while to see how you get on with your new cpus...


----------



## MishelLngelo

What do you need Ch7 for if you are staying with 1700x . ? Here's 2700x working fine at 4.25GHz and 3333MHz Ram.


----------



## Reous

crakej said:


> Don't know how to say this everyone, but I'm leaving


Tzzz keep asking for new Biose and then this 
Hope you have more luck with your new board.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> Tzzz keep asking for new Biose and then this
> Hope you have more luck with your new board.


And I probably will keep asking - I'm keeping the Prime Pro as my backup - but I just wish I'd sent it back when the sound failed, it should have rung alarm bells. Now it is not going to be so easy to sell it on at proper price so keeping as backup seems best thing to do.

I need a board that my memory just works on @ at least 3200. I've had 3 kits, none of them work as they should. I still have 2 of those kits so I figure at least one of them should work on the new board as expected.

Currently, I'm happy with my cpu - and can't afford the cpu I would want at this point any way.... I hope to upgrade either when prices fall and the node is mature, or more likely will hold out for a new cpu next year.

I'm happy you guys are getting good results with your new CPUs (Hope you're happy I'm happy too!) - but imagine, if I'm right about my board being a bit broken, I might have updated the cpu just to find I still can't run 3200 memory easily - result? Unhappy me  Not willing to take another chance after 3 memory kits that I also can ill afford 

Your web site will continue being (for me) one of the best resources for Ryzen information Reous so I'm sure i'll still be lurking there. I will cross paths with many of you still on here, but I'm *hugely grateful to all* those who've helped me on this thread - I think probably the nicest thread I've joined in some time!


----------



## Lermite

I spent two days trying everything to stabilize my RAM at 3200 but I failed.
As it was stable before with all the Rtt, Setup and Cadbus on Auto, I could have figure out why it's not stable now regardless the settings.

I have replace the genuine heatsink of my RAM sticks by a small one on each chip.
I'm sure it improves significantly the cooling but the original heatsink might work as a Faraday cage.
With my small heatsink, this effect vanished and the sticks must be more sensitive to electromagnetic interference.
I ordered new heatsinks that cover the whole sticks. I'll try again 3200 and even above with I get them. 

The time I've already spent is not lost because I found out the best settings for my B-Die Samsung:

ProcODT: 48
RttNom: Off
RttWR: Off
RttPark: RZQ/4
AddrCmdSetup: 60
CsOdtSetup: 60
CkeSetup: 60
CadBusClk: 20
CadBusAddrCmd: 24
CadBusCsOdt: 24
CadBusCke: 24
Interleaving size: 1K


----------



## kladve

new bios give me 3 steps for cpu, its nice, same timings work stable

1.25v 3725 Mhz
cpu 8 week


----------



## Lermite

kladve said:


> new bios give me 3 steps for cpu, its nice, same timings work stable
> 
> 1.25v 3725 Mhz
> cpu 8 week


You could probably set tWRRD at 1 instead of 2.

..and perhaps tCWL at 12.


----------



## SaccoSVD

> Just don't know if the Prime x470 is any better with ram power and settings so think I may have to go with CH7, then I wouldn't be asking myself 'I wonder if I should have got the CH7'


Maybe that's what they want you to believe. I'm not falling for that. One thing at a time, first Matisse in my Prime X370 Pro then a new board if I'm 100% sure I need it.

So far the results show you don't need a new board.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> I spent two days trying everything to stabilize my RAM at 3200 but I failed.
> As it was stable before with all the Rtt, Setup and Cadbus on Auto, I could have figure out why it's not stable now regardless the settings.
> 
> I have replace the genuine heatsink of my RAM sticks by a small one on each chip.
> I'm sure it improves significantly the cooling but the original heatsink might work as a Faraday cage.
> With my small heatsink, this effect vanished and the sticks must be more sensitive to electromagnetic interference.
> I ordered new heatsinks that cover the whole sticks. I'll try again 3200 and even above with I get them.
> 
> The time I've already spent is not lost because I found out the best settings for my B-Die Samsung:
> 
> ProcODT: 48
> RttNom: Off
> RttWR: Off
> RttPark: RZQ/4
> AddrCmdSetup: 60
> CsOdtSetup: 60
> CkeSetup: 60
> CadBusClk: 20
> CadBusAddrCmd: 24
> CadBusCsOdt: 24
> CadBusCke: 24
> Interleaving size: 1K


Interesting - what temp do you get on your memory? What temps should we be wary of?

Mine are about 42 under light load - and about 51 under load


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> Interesting - what temp do you get on your memory? What temps should we be wary of?
> 
> Mine are about 42 under light load - and about 51 under load


Mine doesn't have any integrated probe so measuring its temperature is a bit tricky.

According to my infrared thermometer:
Idle: 39 °C
Load: 43 °C

Anyway, I know the temperature is not an issue because I've already tried to put a fan blowing directly on my RAM stick, and it didn't improve their stability.
My tiny heatsinks are much more efficient than the original one.

The next one is (or supposed to be) in copper and I'll mount it with thermal paste instead of the too usual chewing-gum.
That way, my RAM should be cooled at least as efficiently, while being protected against electromagnetic interference.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> Mine doesn't have any integrated probe so measuring its temperature is a bit tricky.
> 
> According to my infrared thermometer:
> Idle: 39 °C
> Load: 43 °C
> 
> Anyway, I know the temperature is not an issue because I've already tried to put a fan blowing directly on my RAM stick, and it didn't improve their stability.
> My tiny heatsinks are much more efficient than the original one.
> 
> The next one is (or supposed to be) in copper and I'll mount it with thermal paste instead of the too usual chewing-gum.
> That way, my RAM should be cooled at least as efficiently, while being protected against electromagnetic interference.


Both my kits have shielding/heat-sinks - can't remember what the temps were on my Vengeance LPXbut think they are about the same. I have read thast ram temp can affect stability esp when speeds get around 3200 up -guess it makes sense but not sure how much...


----------



## crakej

I was wondering - anyone who has got a new 2xxx cpu - what are your auto settings (CadBus, ProcODT etc) showing up as on Ryzen Timing Checker? any difference from Ryzen 1?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Another proof boards aren't the problem with RAM


----------



## SaccoSVD

Conversely, 3000Mhz on my 2933 rated RAM (such a small clock change) has been giving me troubles, is for the most part stable but once in a while I get a problem with a PCIe device or USB, or a bluescreen.

So, the IMC in Ryzen 1st gen sucks...and that's that, nothing to do with the boards.


----------



## crakej

*Chill.....*



SaccoSVD said:


> Another proof boards aren't the problem with RAM
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcEkng5d9Eg


Look, I know all this I've been researching for 2 days!  

I think my board has a fault (or faults), so i'm replacing it with a better one which gives me all kind of things to play with I don't have on Prime Pro, like a much better featured bios, better power, better OCing potential of my cpu which already can run at 4.2GHz 1.38v, better cooling control, (much) better support, but most important, to run one of the kits I have at 3200 without days of research.

Wow - i can't believe peeps can't just be happy i'm happy  and I definitely don't need to spend so much money on cpus - I just know thats what i'll want next year


----------



## SaccoSVD

I am chilled, just wanted to share the info.


----------



## Ph42oN

SaccoSVD said:


> Another proof boards aren't the problem with RAM
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcEkng5d9Eg


How is that proof that prime x370 pro is not bad clocking memory? People have said many cheaper boards do better on memory. But still, one review said on video that he had no problem running ram at 3400mhz on strix x370-f with 2700x, and i heard that board is same with just some extra features.
So i think both new cpus and better boards should help with memory.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I just can't see IMC or chipset making +/- 1000MHz difference in memory speed/frequency, must be BIOS/RAM combination.
Same RAM with 1700x/3805 BIOS combination was happiest with 3000 MHz settings, eventually 3200,not 1000% stable but enough for everyday use. .
Now:
Asus Prime x370 Pro BIOS 4008
R7 2700x
2 x Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX
Samsung 960 Evo 250GB

Fine running at 3400MHz stable for normal use and 3333MHz to run OCCT whole night. I was kinda hoping to have full 3600MHz use, Some BIOS may fix that in the future.


----------



## malakudi

I am struggling the last days to have stable 3200 settings with 4008 BIOS. My RAM is FlareX 3200 2*8GB. I had stable operation with 3404 BIOS but no matter what I try, I get errors in HCI memtest with 4008 BIOS.

What I have tried:
14-14-14-34-48 to 14-14-14-36-52 basic timings.
Tfaw (auto is 34) up to 39.
Auto for resistance settings (ProcODT etc), 53,3 ProcODT (RZQ/7, OFF, RZQ/5, 20-20-20-20 or 30-30-30-30), 48 ProcODT (RZQ/6, OFF, RZQ/4, 24-24-24-24 or 30-30-30-30), GearDown enabled and disabled.

All these are around 180 combinations and no success.

With 3404 BIOS I had stable operation with:
14-14-14-34-48, Tfaw 34, 53,3 ProcODT (RZQ/7, OFF, RZQ/5, 30-30-30-30), GearDown disabled.

Has anyone succeeded with FlareX 3200 running at DOCP 3200 with bios 4008?


----------



## mat9v

I don't know, according to "The Stilt" from Anandtech forums https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72 - 2700X memory controller is not any better with memory speeds then the one on Ryzen 1xxx - to quote: 

"While the changes to the memory controller in Pinnacle Ridge do provide lower latency, unfortunately the highest achievable memory frequency seems to be exactly the same as on Summit and Raven Ridge parts. A realistic expectation would be 3400 - 3533MHz depending on the silicon quality, the motherboard and the DRAM modules used. Some CPU specimens featuring an exceptional memory controller might be able to reach 3600MHz while maintaining true stability, however all of the tested 2700X samples were limited to 3400 - 3533MHz on both Crosshair VII Hero and MSI B350I PRO AC motherboards, regardless of the settings or the memory modules used. The stability was determined using “Ram Test” utility, which obviously sets the bar for stability a lot higher than the tests methods other reviewers typically use to deem the memory as “stable” at certain frequency."

I think, that for work, there is no real reason to buy those new CPUs if you have a stable 4-4.1Ghz overclock on Ryzen 1xxx - there is almost nothing to gain, for games, now there is quite a lot, 5-20% in fps in some cases. If what Stilt suggested pans out (about special futures on Asus boards) then it may be possible to increase clocks while keeping XFR and other techs working, thus increasing performance while keeping power use down - I wouldn't mind getting 4.4Ghz on 1-2 cores and keeping others at 4.0-4.2 for heavy work


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ryzen2 must have better IMC, at same settings (3200MHz) my memory scores jumped quite a bit on 2700x from 1700x. Also able to run at 3333-3400MHz straight at DOCP settings while it was mission impossible on 1700x. Latency also dropped quite a bit.
Asus Prime x370 Pro BIOS 4008
R7 2700x
2 x Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX
Samsung 960 Evo 250GB


----------



## F0RCE963

malakudi said:


> I am struggling the last days to have stable 3200 settings with 4008 BIOS. My RAM is FlareX 3200 2*8GB. I had stable operation with 3404 BIOS but no matter what I try, I get errors in HCI memtest with 4008 BIOS.
> 
> What I have tried:
> 14-14-14-34-48 to 14-14-14-36-52 basic timings.
> Tfaw (auto is 34) up to 39.
> Auto for resistance settings (ProcODT etc), 53,3 ProcODT (RZQ/7, OFF, RZQ/5, 20-20-20-20 or 30-30-30-30), 48 ProcODT (RZQ/6, OFF, RZQ/4, 24-24-24-24 or 30-30-30-30), GearDown enabled and disabled.
> 
> All these are around 180 combinations and no success.
> 
> With 3404 BIOS I had stable operation with:
> 14-14-14-34-48, Tfaw 34, 53,3 ProcODT (RZQ/7, OFF, RZQ/5, 30-30-30-30), GearDown disabled.
> 
> Has anyone succeeded with FlareX 3200 running at DOCP 3200 with bios 4008?


I am using FlareX and did a quick OC on 4008, can probably tune it even more but didn't have time for it. Stable even at 1500% memtest HCI about 7 hours with 1.375V and 0.95 VSOC, the 1.375V is probably not necessary, one step above 1.35 should be enough but like I said I have yet to tune it


----------



## malakudi

F0RCE963 said:


> I am using FlareX and did a quick OC on 4008, can probably tune it even more but didn't have time for it. Stable even at 1500% memtest HCI about 7 hours with 1.375V and 0.95 VSOC, the 1.375V is probably not necessary, one step above 1.35 should be enough but like I said I have yet to tune it


Hmm, you have much tighter timings than what I have tried, I see ProcODT 48 and RTT settings on auto probably? I have tried ProcODT 48 and RTT all auto, with less tight timings, but with SOC 1.025 or 1.05. Didn't try 0.95. Have you changed anything else?


----------



## F0RCE963

malakudi said:


> Hmm, you have much tighter timings than what I have tried, I see ProcODT 48 and RTT settings on auto probably? I have tried ProcODT 48 and RTT all auto, with less tight timings, but with SOC 1.025 or 1.05. Didn't try 0.95. Have you changed anything else?


Here are all of my settings directly from the BIOS

https://pastebin.com/xkMttKz5

If anyone find anything wrong with my timings, please let me know so I can tweak them even more!


----------



## crakej

So I got up this morning to find my new 'Stable' OC @ 3200MTs had crashed.... sigh - of course Windows logs show nothing
@Lermite i've tried putting my CadBus settings back down to 24ohms on the last 3 settings like yours but have to say I just don't get why we can't get stable any more - we used to be!


----------



## kazablanka

F0RCE963 said:


> Here are all of my settings directly from the BIOS
> 
> https://pastebin.com/xkMttKz5
> 
> If anyone find anything wrong with my timings, please let me know so I can tweak them even more!


tWRWRSC [Auto]- 1
tWRWRSD [Auto]- 5
tWRWRDD [Auto]- 5
tRDRDSC [Auto]- 1
tRDRDSD [Auto]- 3
tRDRDDD [Auto]- 3
tCKE [Auto]- 1


----------



## malakudi

F0RCE963 said:


> Here are all of my settings directly from the BIOS
> 
> https://pastebin.com/xkMttKz5
> 
> If anyone find anything wrong with my timings, please let me know so I can tweak them even more!


From your settings, I never used "Performance BIAS". I always left that to default. I am now trying with ProcODT 48, RTT auto, more relaxed timing than yours, SOC 0.95 like yours and Permormance BIAS like yours. Let's see how it goes.

Does anyone know what exactly is tweaked with those "Performance BIAS" options?


----------



## kazablanka

malakudi said:


> From your settings, I never used "Performance BIAS". I always left that to default. I am now trying with ProcODT 48, RTT auto, more relaxed timing than yours, SOC 0.95 like yours and Permormance BIAS like yours. Let's see how it goes.
> 
> Does anyone know what exactly is tweaked with those "Performance BIAS" options?


performance is not for stability is for benchmarks


----------



## F0RCE963

kazablanka said:


> tWRWRSC [Auto]- 1
> tWRWRSD [Auto]- 5
> tWRWRDD [Auto]- 5
> tRDRDSC [Auto]- 1
> tRDRDSD [Auto]- 3
> tRDRDDD [Auto]- 3
> tCKE [Auto]- 1


Will give them a try, thanks! Although tCKE always causes some issues on my end


----------



## malakudi

F0RCE963 said:


> Here are all of my settings directly from the BIOS
> 
> https://pastebin.com/xkMttKz5
> 
> If anyone find anything wrong with my timings, please let me know so I can tweak them even more!


Unfortunately these are not 100% stable for me. Got one bitfiip (0x00080000 instead of 0x00000000) after 250% on HCI memtest (16 instances, 850MB each).

Any hint what should I try to make it stable?


----------



## Reous

If someone is interested in some pics from X470-Pro:

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996-295.html#post26274912


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> If someone is interested in some pics from X470-Pro:
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996-295.html#post26274912


Νice but we need some memory overclocking results


----------



## crakej

malakudi said:


> From your settings, I never used "Performance BIAS". I always left that to default. I am now trying with ProcODT 48, RTT auto, more relaxed timing than yours, SOC 0.95 like yours and Permormance BIAS like yours. Let's see how it goes.
> 
> Does anyone know what exactly is tweaked with those "Performance BIAS" options?


These option were designed as ways to make cache/mem work better - the name is misleading - once your machine is stable, it's worth trying them one by one as they may do wonders on your machine, but that's not guaranteed to work which is why they named these options this way. I found that CB15 worked best for me and improved my performance all round - others have found other settings work better with their set up.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> If someone is interested in some pics from X470-Pro:
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996-295.html#post26274912


Thank Reous - will be very interested to see how you get on with this board. The leds look interesting - are they for troubleshooting?


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> These option were designed as ways to make cache/mem work better - the name is misleading - once your machine is stable, it's worth trying them one by one as they may do wonders on your machine, but that's not guaranteed to work which is why they named these options this way. I found that CB15 worked best for me and improved my performance all round - others have found other settings work better with their set up.


I have no clue what "Performance Bias" does but I assume its only purpose is to cheat the benchmark scores, which is totally pointless to me.
That's why I always set it to None, but I may be wrong.


----------



## crakej

My computer crashed twice this morning coming out of sleep - which I've never had a problem with - ever. At this point it seems I will have to reduce ram speed to get stable. I'm sure more work will go on this bios/AGESA version as it seems lots has changed and I know a few of us have had to change our OCs since AGESA 1002 came out.

so for me doing 30 30 30 30 on cadbus didn't work - nor did 30 24 24 24 which stuffed up waking from sleep, 30 30 30 30 was working really well, but it did that damn thing where it crashes and reboots when left idling....much like a power failure.


----------



## Reous

kazablanka said:


> Νice but we need some memory overclocking results


Well ... my first try with 2700X and X370 was not that good. Got the same results as with my 2400G which means 3266 with B-Die. 
But i have to start over because it seems like the 2700X needs other Rtt, ... Settings.



crakej said:


> Thank Reous - will be very interested to see how you get on with this board. The leds look interesting - are they for troubleshooting?


No these are the Aura LEDs


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> I have no clue what "Performance Bias" does but I assume its only purpose is to cheat the benchmark scores, which is totally pointless to me.
> That's why I always set it to None, but I may be wrong.


Nope - it wasn't created for that purpose - It was someone from ASUS that told me. They were meant to be memory/cache performance options, but because they couldn't guarantee they would work reliably with all hardware setups, they decided to leave them in but name them the way they did. If they work on your machine, they can bring real benefits to whatever you do. CB15 for example improves cache performance and can really help with workloads that use the cache a lot, not just benchmarks.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> Well ... my first try with 2700X and X370 was not that good. Got the same results as with my 2400G which means 3266 with B-Die.
> But i have to start over because it seems like the 2700X needs other Rtt, ... Settings.
> 
> No these are the Aura LEDs


I'm interested to see what the auto settings come up with on Ryzen Timing Checker fo the 2700x

More Aura leds! lol..... and there was me thinking they they put more useful stuff for us. Look fwd to your reports on the P 470 Pro as well.


----------



## Reous

crakej said:


> I'm interested to see what the auto settings come up with on Ryzen Timing Checker fo the 2700x
> 
> More Aura leds! lol.....


Not more, less. They have removed the one from the old position. X370 - 8 LEDs and X470 - 5 LEDs

RTC shows the exact same settings as before with 1600X


Edit: This forum is messed up af. Always got a database error if i try to replay and and and


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> Not more, less. They have removed the one from the old position. X370 - 8 LEDs and X470 - 5 LEDs
> 
> RTC shows the exact same settings as before with 1600X
> 
> 
> Edit: This forum is messed up af. Always got a database error if i try to replay and and and


Lol...it is an improvement then!

I've been having that problem as well - also invalid taken which stops you posting, and when you go back, your post is gone


----------



## Ph42oN

crakej said:


> Nope - it wasn't created for that purpose - It was someone from ASUS that told me. They were meant to be memory/cache performance options, but because they couldn't guarantee they would work reliably with all hardware setups, they decided to leave them in but name them the way they did. If they work on your machine, they can bring real benefits to whatever you do. CB15 for example improves cache performance and can really help with workloads that use the cache a lot, not just benchmarks.


Interesting... I did some testing, and CB15 bias really makes difference in L2 and L3 cache latency on aida64, memory latency is little higher on it. Without bias L2 is 4.2ns, L3 10.6ns. Now i will have to test if it makes difference in games.


----------



## malakudi

F0RCE963 said:


> Here are all of my settings directly from the BIOS
> 
> https://pastebin.com/xkMttKz5
> 
> If anyone find anything wrong with my timings, please let me know so I can tweak them even more!


Second attempt and now went to 750% without errors, still running!

I really have to thank you since it seems I finally made my RAM stable again. The option that did have an effect though is not a memory option. After failing first test, I decided to copy most of your settings. It seems setting CPU power to LLC3 made the difference. I always had those to auto and didn't have any problem with BIOS up to 3404.

Will try to fine tune now that I am again stable. Thank you again!


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> Nope - it wasn't created for that purpose - It was someone from ASUS that told me. They were meant to be memory/cache performance options, but because they couldn't guarantee they would work reliably with all hardware setups, they decided to leave them in but name them the way they did. If they work on your machine, they can bring real benefits to whatever you do. CB15 for example improves cache performance and can really help with workloads that use the cache a lot, not just benchmarks.


Wow... what a discovery! Thank you very much.
I've just tested each Performance Bias options, with a x265 encoding and with Cryptonight cryptomining and the results are stunning.

x265: the lower is better
Cryptonight: the higher is better


----------



## Lermite

Oops, double post. Sorry.


----------



## Reous

Okay, good news and bad news

Bad news: X370 Board + Ram OC = Crap (even with 2700X)
Good news: X470 Board + Ram OC = waay better

Just started with testing but depends on your IMC you can expect 3466/3533/3600 stable.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> Okay, good news and bad news
> 
> Bad news: X370 Board + Ram OC = Crap (even with 2700X)
> Good news: X470 Board + Ram OC = waay better
> 
> Just started with testing but depends on your IMC you can expect 3466/3533/3600 stable.


Ooops, keep us apprised please. Maybe I keep my old 1700x for a while and sell it together with this MB.


----------



## MrPhilo

Installed 4008X (Modded) and can't run my extreme timing setting  - I could on bios 902 which was the best

I am thinking off upgrading to 2700x and possible Crosshair or the older Crosshair instead of the Prime as it seems to have better support everyway.

I'd say the old Crosshair is probably better than Prime x470 (My guess).


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> Okay, good news and bad news
> 
> Bad news: X370 Board + Ram OC = Crap (even with 2700X)
> Good news: X470 Board + Ram OC = waay better
> 
> Just started with testing but depends on your IMC you can expect 3466/3533/3600 stable.


Is that with either cpu?

Edit: just seen your results -v impressive!


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> Wow, what a discovery! Thanks!
> I've just tested each value of Performance Bias with a x265 encoding (the lower is better) and Cryptonight cryptomining (the higher is better).
> The results are stunning:


Glad I could help! Just keep an eye out - if you get crashes or anything like it, turn this off first. I'm interested it increased your mining speed speed like that...


----------



## malakudi

Lermite said:


> Wow, what a discovery! Thanks!
> I've just tested each value of Performance Bias with a x265 encoding (the lower is better) and Cryptonight cryptomining (the higher is better).
> The results are stunning:


Can you also test with "Auto" setting? Is it same as None?


----------



## crakej

MrPhilo said:


> Installed 4008X (Modded) and can't run my extreme timing setting  - I could on bios 902 which was the best
> 
> I am thinking off upgrading to 2700x and possible Crosshair or the older Crosshair instead of the Prime as it seems to have better support everyway.
> 
> I'd say the old Crosshair is probably better than Prime x470 (My guess).


I've got my new CH7 - just waiting for my liquid metal to arrive tomorrow. I will let you guys know how a fare on my new motherboard with my 1700x and 2 ram kits.


----------



## F0RCE963

malakudi said:


> Second attempt and now went to 750% without errors, still running!
> 
> I really have to thank you since it seems I finally made my RAM stable again. The option that did have an effect though is not a memory option. After failing first test, I decided to copy most of your settings. It seems setting CPU power to LLC3 made the difference. I always had those to auto and didn't have any problem with BIOS up to 3404.
> 
> Will try to fine tune now that I am again stable. Thank you again!


That's exactly my experience with this board, I have never used LLC on 3404, was always on auto but had to use LLC3 to stabilize my CPU OC on 4008. Let me know if you manage to tighten any of the timings!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Man, AMD is throwing punches non stop to Intel. There are more and more rumors of a 2800X

Apparently they're waiting till Intel releases a 8 core part to counter it.

At 4.35Ghz seems plausible we're gonna have a 5Gghz 7nm part in 2019...who knows how high will Intel's part be by then.


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> Glad I could help! Just keep an eye out - if you get crashes or anything like it, turn this off first. I'm interested it increased your mining speed speed like that...





malakudi said:


> Can you also test with "Auto" setting? Is it same as None?



I've redo the test with None, because the first time was without reboot before. That reduced the x265 gap between None and the other values.

Auto and None give exactly the same results so None must be the default value.

I've let the AIDA stability test running twice with Performance Bias to CB11.5:
- 20 minutes with CPU + FPU + Cache + Memory
- 20 minutes with CPU + FPU + Cache

As no error was found, I assume the overall stability is not altered by this magic parameter.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> I've redo the test with None, because the first time was without reboot before. That reduced the x265 gap between None and the other values.
> 
> Auto and None give exactly the same results so None must be the default value.
> 
> I've let the AIDA stability test running twice with Performance Bias to CB11.5:
> - 20 minutes with CPU + FPU + Cache + Memory
> - 20 minutes with CPU + FPU + Cache
> 
> As no error was found, I assume the overall stability is not altered by this magic parameter.


Excellent! Cryptonight makes me chukkle - a few years ago before I got the big C, I had a crypto project of my own - the original KryptoniteCoin   Had to give up due to illness and the other key dev pulling out but I may yet still revive my blockchain!


----------



## Crest

Reous said:


> Okay, good news and bad news
> 
> Bad news: X370 Board + Ram OC = Crap (even with 2700X)
> Good news: X470 Board + Ram OC = waay better
> 
> Just started with testing but depends on your IMC you can expect 3466/3533/3600 stable.


So even with the 2700x you found better memory support on x470?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Crest said:


> So even with the 2700x you found better memory support on x470?


You read something wrong there. He said "even with 2700x", It make sense that it's better on x470 when it's already better on x370. I also found 2700x better than 1700x memory wise. Now I can run RAM at 3333-3400MHz on x370 and with 1700 was barely good enough at 3200MHz.


----------



## Reous

I'm stable (1000% RAMTest) on 3333 with my 1600X. With X370-Pro it was only stable with 3133.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> I'm stable (1000% RAMTest) on 3333 with my 1600X. With X370-Pro it was only stable with 3133.


Looking good for x470, maybe I snatch one when it shows up here. I'm itching to get my 3600 b-die RAM to full speed with 2700x, right now I'm stable only at 3333MHz and somewhat stable with 3400MHz. 
Asus Prime x370 Pro BIOS 4008
R7 2700x
2 x Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> I spent two days trying everything to stabilize my RAM at 3200 but I failed.
> As it was stable before with all the Rtt, Setup and Cadbus on Auto, I could have figure out why it's not stable now regardless the settings.
> 
> I have replace the genuine heatsink of my RAM sticks by a small one on each chip.
> I'm sure it improves significantly the cooling but the original heatsink might work as a Faraday cage.
> With my small heatsink, this effect vanished and the sticks must be more sensitive to electromagnetic interference.
> I ordered new heatsinks that cover the whole sticks. I'll try again 3200 and even above with I get them.
> 
> The time I've already spent is not lost because I found out the best settings for my B-Die Samsung:
> 
> ProcODT: 48
> RttNom: Off
> RttWR: Off
> RttPark: RZQ/4
> AddrCmdSetup: 60
> CsOdtSetup: 60
> CkeSetup: 60
> CadBusClk: 20
> CadBusAddrCmd: 24
> CadBusCsOdt: 24
> CadBusCke: 24
> Interleaving size: 1K


Lermite can you post a thaiphoon ss with your spd specs ?


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> I'm stable (1000% RAMTest) on 3333 with my 1600X. With X370-Pro it was only stable with 3133.


Thanks for sharing! So prime x370 pro is a bad ram overclocker. I think i'll go for a chvi or ii ,as this is much better for ram overclocking. Guys with the same kit with me can run ram at 3533 + stable on ch vi.


----------



## MishelLngelo

kazablanka said:


> Thanks for sharing! So prime x370 pro is a bad ram overclocker. I think i'll go for a chvi or ii ,as this is much better there for ram overclocking. Guys with the same kit with me can run ram at 3533 + stable on ch vi.


Those with Ch6 are having some hard times too, not all milk and honey there either, Prime x470 pro is what I hope for, no other reason to shelve that much more money for CH7 and that jazz.


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> I'm stable (1000% RAMTest) on 3333 with my 1600X. With X370-Pro it was only stable with 3133.


That's good to hear! Which ram was that with? Can't wait for my liquid metal to arrive!


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> That's good to hear! Which ram was that with? Can't wait for my liquid metal to arrive!


2 x Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> Those with Ch6 are having some hard times too, not all milk and honey there either, Prime x470 pro is what I hope for, no other reason to shelve that much more money for CH7 and that jazz.


Ok but ch6 can do more on ram even from prime x470 pro. If i had to choose i'd prefere ch6 for a 2700x ,better for cpu oc better for ram oc.
@cracej iam sure you can hit 3466 fast + with your ram kit on ch7


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> Ok but ch6 can do more on ram even from prime x470 pro. If i had to choose i'd prefere ch6 for a 2700x ,better for cpu oc better for ram oc.
> @cracej iam sure you can hit 3466 fast + with your ram kit on ch7


Well, not impossible, but reliable fast 3200 would do for starters, but the signs are looking good. I saw on Reddit someone has got their ram to 4000MTs 58ns on an MSI X40 board and a 2700X.

I'm trying not to get my hope up too much


----------



## lassivv

Anyone have experiences memory working going bad way versus (bios3404 and 1700ryzen).: X370 prime pro, 2700x and FlareX 3200cl14 (bios 4008).

I just installed new 2700x processor yesterday and seems to memory not going at all after this update (2700x and 4008 bios). Anyone have same thinkings?

1700 + bios3404 goes 3200cl14 (Stilt fast). Now when i try with new bios and processor i only get this going.

- 3000mhz (3200safe subtimings) This give 2700% RAM Test. And seems to be solid.

But all other what i tested crash memory error.
- 3333mhz (Stilt Safe) RAM Test give error before 50%.
- 3200mhz (Stilt Fast) RAM Test give error before 50%.
- 3200mhz (Stilt Safe) RAM Test give error about 100-200%.
- 3200mhz All settings bios default, exception that 3200mhz.
- 3066mhz (Stilt 3200 safe subtimings) RAM Test give error little over 500%.
- 3000mhz (Stilt 3200 safe subtimings) Seems to be solid with this settings. (Attachment picture where see solid settings this moment)

Anyone have tips/hints how i get this going at least same what that goes with R1700 processor.


----------



## opethdisciple

lassivv said:


> Anyone have experiences memory working going bad way versus (bios3404 and 1700ryzen).: X370 prime pro, 2700x and FlareX 3200cl14 (bios 4008).
> 
> I just installed new 2700x processor yesterday and seems to memory not going at all after this update (2700x and 4008 bios). Anyone have same thinkings?
> 
> 1700 + bios3404 goes 3200cl14 (Stilt fast). Now when i try with new bios and processor i only get this going.
> 
> - 3000mhz (3200safe subtimings) This give 2700% RAM Test. And seems to be solid.
> 
> But all other what i tested crash memory error.
> - 3333mhz (Stilt Safe) RAM Test give error before 50%.
> - 3200mhz (Stilt Fast) RAM Test give error before 50%.
> - 3200mhz (Stilt Safe) RAM Test give error about 100-200%.
> - 3200mhz All settings bios default, exception that 3200mhz.
> - 3066mhz (Stilt 3200 safe subtimings) RAM Test give error little over 500%.
> - 3000mhz (Stilt 3200 safe subtimings) Seems to be solid with this settings.
> 
> Anyone have tips/hints how i get this going at least same what that goes with R1700 processor.


Oh dear. I just came to post something similar. I posted this in another thread but it's relevant here.

Also your using the Flare X kit I was thinking of buying! 

Getting very frustrated with Ryzen and memory compatibility.

I have had a Ryzen system since launch. My specs where 1700 - Asus Prime-Pro X370 - Corsair LPX Vengeance 3200MHz ram.

I'm up-to-date on the bioses.

I got frustrated last week with my Corasir ram not being stable at 3200MHz that I decided to buy some Samsung B-Die Team Group Dark Pro 3200MHz ram.

I bought this ram as I was told this was the ram to get for a Ryzen build.

As soon as I installed this new ram and choose the DOCP profile games would freeze on me or games would stop responding.

I was told on another forum it was a poor IMC on my 1700.

So I purchased a 2700x.

However the exact same thing is happening now with a 2700x!

I am at a loss what to do. Send the ram back as faulty?

However I am starting to think it's the motherboard that is the problem here. The Asus webpage for the board lists it as capable of running ram at 3200MHz but (OC).

The QVL list is confusing. There are now two documents. 1 for 1000 series CPU's and 2 for 2000 series CPU. The Document for 1000 series CPU lists a lot more ram compatibility. Whilst the 2000 series document only shows about 4 compatible ram configurations at 3200MHz.

What got me thinking it could be the motherboard was I was looking at the G skill website for the flare X ram which is meant to be good for Ryzen and the only Asus X370 board listed as compatible is the Hero. However under x470 the Prime Pro is listed.

This is the list for 2000 series CPU's on that board: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...49.1444328992.1524393756-360984786.1524393756

This is the list for 1000 series on that board: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...49.1444328992.1524393756-360984786.1524393756

Even more confusing is I see people on the internet with B350 boards have no issues running their ram at 3200MHz.

So what do you think it is?

Is the ram just faulty or is it my mobo that's the issue?

Should I try to use the Ryzen calculator and see if I have better results?


----------



## MishelLngelo

After eventual Prime x470 pro, I'm not going to spend a solitary, red cent on this system. Should have gone straight for Theradripper but now when I'm fully retired I can't justify that. So, whatever 2700x + Prime x470 + this RAM can do, that will be that for next 5 years. OK, ok, maybe some better GPU now when I have more time for games but I promise, no further.


----------



## Lermite

kazablanka said:


> Lermite can you post a thaiphoon ss with your spd specs ?


Here you go: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Thaiphoon.png


----------



## malakudi

lassivv said:


> Anyone have experiences memory working going bad way versus (bios3404 and 1700ryzen).: X370 prime pro, 2700x and FlareX 3200cl14 (bios 4008).
> 
> I just installed new 2700x processor yesterday and seems to memory not going at all after this update (2700x and 4008 bios). Anyone have same thinkings?
> 
> 1700 + bios3404 goes 3200cl14 (Stilt fast). Now when i try with new bios and processor i only get this going.
> 
> - 3000mhz (3200safe subtimings) This give 2700% RAM Test. And seems to be solid.
> 
> But all other what i tested crash memory error.
> - 3333mhz (Stilt Safe) RAM Test give error before 50%.
> - 3200mhz (Stilt Fast) RAM Test give error before 50%.
> - 3200mhz (Stilt Safe) RAM Test give error about 100-200%.
> - 3200mhz All settings bios default, exception that 3200mhz.
> - 3066mhz (Stilt 3200 safe subtimings) RAM Test give error little over 500%.
> - 3000mhz (Stilt 3200 safe subtimings) Seems to be solid with this settings. (Attachment picture where see solid settings this moment)
> 
> Anyone have tips/hints how i get this going at least same what that goes with R1700 processor.


If you read a few posts before, I had the same issue. Whatever I tried I could not make it stable. What made it stable for me is changing CPU power to LLC3, even when not overclocking! I have a 1700X and till 3404 didn't need to use LLC-3, always had it to Auto. I used settings reported by user FORCE963, post 8042.


----------



## Reous

Not stable yet but i was close to. Will do a break now.


----------



## opethdisciple

Guys, what does the Ryzen timing checker actually do?

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/


----------



## MishelLngelo

opethdisciple said:


> Guys, what does the Ryzen timing checker actually do?
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/


Shows present timings. Ryzen DRAM Calculator shows potential timing presets.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I was just comparing x370 and x470, 1 thing I don't like is only 6 instead of 8 SATA ports. It also has another RGB header. and another header for CHA_Fan.


----------



## opethdisciple

MishelLngelo said:


> Shows present timings. Ryzen DRAM Calculator shows potential timing presets.


OK cool.

I have Team Group Dark Pro 3200MHz ram that freezes when using the DOCP settings.

I don't know if this board simply cant run 3200MHz or that the DOCP simply isn't enough to get the ram to run stably.

I guess before I send the ram back as faulty or buy an x470 board I need to try this calculator.


----------



## MishelLngelo

opethdisciple said:


> OK cool.
> 
> I have Team Group Dark Pro 3200MHz ram that freezes when using the DOCP settings.
> 
> I don't know if this board simply cant run 3200MHz or that the DOCP simply isn't enough to get the ram to run stably.
> 
> I guess before I send the ram back as faulty or buy an x470 board I need to try this calculator.


You could try Safe setting from Ryzen DRAM Calculator.


----------



## crakej

Wow @Reous! Lookin good! Still waiting for thermal paste.....come on Amazon!

Hmmmm.... I do remember a few people telling me it wasn't worth update to X470 - and there would be no benefit to memory - but of course there is! I'm sure my C7H will run my CPU and ram better than this x370.

Board design has LOTS to do with memory performance - the traces and components used are really important. Now the board designers have had longer to figure things out things are bound to improve as they refine their designs. Hats off to ASUS - look fwd to what my C7H will bring me, but it looks like I may have been happy with Prime x470. I'm happy anyways...

I'm still a little jealous of you guys with your new CPUs though!


----------



## opethdisciple

MishelLngelo said:


> You could try Safe setting from Ryzen DRAM Calculator.


What I don't get with the Ryzen calculator is do I let the calculator read my XMP parameters and then go from there or use Typhon burner and manually put the timings in?

Because the speed the calculator is reading is different to what Typhon burner says.


----------



## MishelLngelo

opethdisciple said:


> What I don't get with the Ryzen calculator is do I let the calculator read my XMP parameters and then go from there or use Typhon burner and manually put the timings in?
> 
> Because the speed the calculator is reading is different to what Typhon burner says.


Calculator just suggest settings which you are supposed to set in BIOS, not in thaiphoon.


----------



## opethdisciple

Cool..... well having previously been very unsuccessful with my corsair ram and this calculator it seems to be WORKING with my Samsung B die ram!

I'm currently using the safe 3200MHz settings and running HCI.

400% should be sufficient?

---

Ryzen should not be this hard tho. For us who like to tinker it is fine. But I am finding it hard to recommend Ryzen to a friend who is not interested in this stuff.

The 2700x which I have is great. But I cant recommend it based on how hard it is to get ram stable.

It should just work when you enable DOCP.


----------



## MishelLngelo

opethdisciple said:


> Cool..... well having previously been very unsuccessful with my corsair ram and this calculator it seems to be WORKING with my Samsung B die ram!
> 
> I'm currently using the safe 3200MHz settings and running HCI.
> 
> 400% should be sufficient?
> 
> ---
> 
> Ryzen should not be this hard tho. For us who like to tinker it is fine. But I am finding it hard to recommend Ryzen to a friend who is not interested in this stuff.
> 
> The 2700x which I have is great. But I cant recommend it based on how hard it is to get ram stable.
> 
> It should just work when you enable DOCP.


DOCP doesn't seem to follow XMP properly or doesn't have all required settings so some tweaking on what's essentially an overclock (over base 2133MHz) is some times necessary.


----------



## opethdisciple

Unfortunately after around 100% in HCI I started getting memory errors.

This using the memory calculator safe settings.

I guess the memory is faulty.

Any thing else I should try?

Should I try the dram voltage at 1.4v?

The recommended is 1.35v. I guess it's my final option.


----------



## MishelLngelo

opethdisciple said:


> Unfortunately after around 100% in HCI I started getting memory errors.
> 
> This using the memory calculator safe settings.
> 
> I guess the memory is faulty.
> 
> Any thing else I should try?


Might be faulty, I had to return my Corsair Vengance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R because of it. Swapped for Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX no regrets.


----------



## opethdisciple

MishelLngelo said:


> Might be faulty, I had to return my Corsair Vengance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R because of it. Swapped for Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX no regrets.


Do you have a link to the exact ram you bought?

I was thinking of buying the Flare X kit as I hear it mentioned a lot.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-F4-3200C14D-16GFX-PC4-25600-Channel-Memory/dp/B06XFT7DF9

What chance is that it's not my ram but my mobo?

This board is capable of running ram at 3200MHz?


----------



## MishelLngelo

https://www.hyperxgaming.com/en/mem...ty=8GB&Total (Kit) Capacity=16GB&Kit=Kit of 2
MB is capable of running even more than 3200MHz, Even my old Kingston 3200 was able to run it reliably at that speed and on 1700X. Don't forget, this is on 2700x but it run 3200 on 1700x too, just now can run even faster. This is also BIOS 8004. Before that it was 3805.


----------



## F0RCE963

opethdisciple said:


> Do you have a link to the exact ram you bought?
> 
> I was thinking of buying the Flare X kit as I hear it mentioned a lot.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-F4-3200C14D-16GFX-PC4-25600-Channel-Memory/dp/B06XFT7DF9
> 
> What chance is that it's not my ram but my mobo?
> 
> This board is capable of running ram at 3200MHz?


I also have FlareX, if you want to easily run this kit at 3200, just don't update to anything newer than 3404. Anything newer than that BIOS is causing stability issues, even the latest one 4008 with high voltages is still not 100% stable. Never had any issues while using anything before 3404 tho


----------



## crakej

Well, after crashing waking from sleep (hopefully for the last time) my Liquid Metal is here, so I'm signing off for an hour or 2 to replace MB and sort my wiring out!


----------



## opethdisciple

MishelLngelo said:


> https://www.hyperxgaming.com/en/mem...ty=8GB&Total (Kit) Capacity=16GB&Kit=Kit of 2
> MB is capable of running even more than 3200MHz, Even my old Kingston 3200 was able to run it reliably at that speed and on 1700X. Don't forget, this is on 2700x but it run 3200 on 1700x too, just now can run even faster. This is also BIOS 8004. Before that it was 3805.


You mean bios 4008? (Latest one)

OK, so you recommend this ram. It works using DOCP? Any need for any other fiddling?

The ram I bought https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08l-tg.html is meant to be fantastic for Ryzen. Many people using it with no issues.


----------



## F0RCE963

opethdisciple said:


> You mean bios 4008? (Latest one)
> 
> OK, so you recommend this ram. It works using DOCP? Any need for any other fiddling?
> 
> The ram I bought https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08l-tg.html is meant to be fantastic for Ryzen. Many people using it with no issues.


Team Group doesn't make the RAM, both this kit and the FlareX are made by Samsung, the problem with this board is the BIOS, many people including me get way more stability out of older BIOSs like 3404 or 3402


----------



## MishelLngelo

opethdisciple said:


> You mean bios 4008? (Latest one)
> 
> OK, so you recommend this ram. It works using DOCP? Any need for any other fiddling?
> 
> The ram I bought https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08l-tg.html is meant to be fantastic for Ryzen. Many people using it with no issues.


Yes, now on 4008, 1700x was on 3805 and than 4008 while 2700 only on 4008.


----------



## opethdisciple

Whats the correct way to run HCI.

I always divide my available ram by how many cores I have and test for 400%

So on a 8/16 core Ryzen with 16Gb ram:

16 x 840Mb HCI windows.

Is this correct or do I have to test logical cores instead?

So 8 x 1680Gb

It's gonna be super annoying to have to send this ram back so I want to make sure I'm testing it correctly.


----------



## F0RCE963

opethdisciple said:


> Whats the correct way to run HCI.
> 
> I always divide my available ram by how many cores I have and test for 400%
> 
> So on a 8/16 core Ryzen with 16Gb ram:
> 
> 16 x 840Mb HCI windows.
> 
> Is this correct or do I have to test logical cores instead?
> 
> So 8 x 1680Gb


I believe you are right, I wrote a script that automatically starts 16 instances to test 900MB each

Isn't 840MB each a bit too low?


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> Here you go: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Thaiphoon.png


When you press read and reading spd ,it writes 2133 or 2133 downbin?

Α research of me on how memory helps performance at gaming with ryzen.


Cpu: ryzen 7 1700 @4GHz / GTX 1080ti stock / 1080p / low settings / game mafia iii

2133 cl15 auto sub timings

Average framerate  :  203.5 FPS
Minimum framerate  :  152.6 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  235.7 FPS
1% low framerate   :  140.7 FPS

2666 cl16 auto sub timings

Average framerate  :  216.6 FPS
Minimum framerate  :  179.7 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  251.9 FPS
1% low framerate   :  150.1 FPS

3000 cl15 auto sub timings

Average framerate  :  222.1 FPS
Minimum framerate  :  189.5 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  260.7 FPS
1% low framerate   :  151.6 FPS

3200 cl14 auto sub timings

Average framerate  :  226.1 FPS
Minimum framerate  :  185.1 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  266.4 FPS
1% low framerate   :  156.8 FPS

3200 cl14 optimized sub timings

Average framerate  :  229.1 FPS
Minimum framerate  :  194.4 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  272.5 FPS
1% low framerate   :  165.0 FPS

3333 cl14 optimized sub timings

Average framerate  :  229.9 FPS
Minimum framerate  :  195.6 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  273.0 FPS
1% low framerate   :  168.0 FPS
 

3333 cl14 extreme sub timings

Average framerate  :  235.0 FPS
Minimum framerate  :  197.3 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  280.8 FPS
1% low framerate   :  170.6 FPS


----------



## brendiboy

Hey. I'm new with the overclocking so my question could be very dumb. I'm using x370 prime pro with bios 3805 with ram 2x hyperx predator 3000mhz 16gb, total of 32 Gb. My memory speed is set to 3066mhz with timings 15-17-17 and 1.35V. Can i overclock the memory to 3200mhz or it is not necessary?


----------



## Lermite

kazablanka said:


> When you press read and reading spd ,it writes 2133 or 2133 downbin?


Is this the screenshot you was expecting?

https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Thaiphoon_resume.png


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> Is this the screenshot you was expecting?
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Thaiphoon_resume.png


Υes ,that's it. So you run a pure bdie 2133, i was thinking that your kit migth be 2133downbin ,this was a problem for me with my previous kit.

But its not downbin.


----------



## F0RCE963

Sorry not sure how to delete my comment..


----------



## F0RCE963

kazablanka said:


> Υes ,that's it. So you run a pure bdie 2133, i was thinking that your kit migth be 2133downbin ,this was a problem for me with my previous kit.
> 
> But its not downbin.


What does 2133downbin mean? Did a quick google search and found nothing.

After a lot of tweaking and tinkering with the new BIOS I decided I will just get back to 3402 and never ever update the BIOS again. While I find it fun playing with it, it is not fun having to use more voltage to stabilize an already stable OC just for the sake of a higher BIOS number.

I now have to find how to downgrade now, I forgot how I did it last time..


----------



## kazablanka

F0RCE963 said:


> What does 2133downbin mean? Did a quick google search and found nothing.
> 
> After a lot of tweaking and tinkering with the new BIOS I decided I will just get back to 3402 and never ever update the BIOS again. While I find it fun playing with it, it is not fun having to use more voltage to stabilize an already stable OC just for the sake of a higher BIOS number.
> 
> I now have to find how to downgrade now, I forgot how I did it last time..


2133downbin higher timings (worst chips) than 2133


----------



## MishelLngelo

brendiboy said:


> Hey. I'm new with the overclocking so my question could be very dumb. I'm using x370 prime pro with bios 3805 with ram 2x hyperx predator 3000mhz 16gb, total of 32 Gb. My memory speed is set to 3066mhz with timings 15-17-17 and 1.35V. Can i overclock the memory to 3200mhz or it is not necessary?


Methinks you are good as it is but costs you nothing to try. If you go higher latency may go higher with it and that would negate any real gains.


----------



## kazablanka

brendiboy said:


> Hey. I'm new with the overclocking so my question could be very dumb. I'm using x370 prime pro with bios 3805 with ram 2x hyperx predator 3000mhz 16gb, total of 32 Gb. My memory speed is set to 3066mhz with timings 15-17-17 and 1.35V. Can i overclock the memory to 3200mhz or it is not necessary?


Your ram is hynix propably so you can't especialy with this board.


----------



## rtwhalen

I just upgraded from a 1700 to a 2700x. I was hoping to improve my memory frequency (could'nt get past 3266 with G-skill 3200 C14 B-dies), but I'm still stuck at the same frequency. I think it has to be the x370 Pro is the limiting factor.
On the plus side, my memory latency dropped from 71ns to 64ns. My 1700 would only clock to 3.95Ghz with 1.35v. I can get to 4.25Ghz with 1.35625v. This is stable with 10 passes of IBT. I don't think it's worth a couple hundred Mhz on RAM to buy another motherboard.


----------



## opethdisciple

Well I refuse to give up on this ram.

I keep retesting it. Maybe just maybe it's not faulty just needs more tweaking.

So far I've set the ProcODT and have upped the SOC v slightly.

With regards to ProcODT. Is it the same voltage needed even if you say run 3200MHz or try for a faster speed?

Or is it the case with more MHz you need higher ProcODT?


----------



## opethdisciple

Double post.


----------



## opethdisciple

rtwhalen said:


> I just upgraded from a 1700 to a 2700x. I was hoping to improve my memory frequency (could'nt get past 3266 with G-skill 3200 C14 B-dies), but I'm still stuck at the same frequency. I think it has to be the x370 Pro is the limiting factor.
> On the plus side, my memory latency dropped from 71ns to 64ns. My 1700 would only clock to 3.95Ghz with 1.35v. I can get to 4.25Ghz with 1.35625v. This is stable with 10 passes of IBT. I don't think it's worth a couple hundred Mhz on RAM to buy another motherboard.


Yea not worth it.

You could try to increase your SOC voltage a little and or up your DRAM voltage.

Check what is safe for your ram (should be ok 1.4 - 1.45v but dont take my word for it. I dont know what ram your using) but the SOC I think is OK up to around 1.15 -1.175v.


----------



## MishelLngelo

opethdisciple said:


> Well I refuse to give up on this ram.
> 
> I keep retesting it. Maybe just maybe it's not faulty just needs more tweaking.
> 
> So far I've set the ProcODT and have upped the SOC v slightly.
> 
> With regards to ProcODT. Is it the same voltage needed even if you say run 3200MHz or try for a faster speed?
> 
> Or is it the case with more MHz you need higher ProcODT?


Try a bit higher DRAM voltage like 1.4v.


----------



## opethdisciple

MishelLngelo said:


> Try a bit higher DRAM voltage like 1.4v.


It seems in my case that tweaking the SOC v and setting a value for ProcODT has got me further along a HCI run than upping the voltage did.

---

Still not stable tho.

150% which is the furthest I have got before an error.

I've upped my dram to 1.4v and the SOC 1.15v


----------



## rtwhalen

opethdisciple said:


> Yea not worth it.
> 
> You could try to increase your SOC voltage a little and or up your DRAM voltage.
> 
> Check what is safe for your ram (should be ok 1.4 - 1.45v but dont take my word for it. I dont know what ram your using) but the SOC I think is OK up to around 1.15 -1.175v.


I've tried all kinds of SOC and RAM voltages. I actually lose stability if I increase my RAM voltage over 1.385V. I seem to have a little better stability running my SOC at 1v too. I can boot and run some benchmarks at 3466, but any thing over 3266 fails memory stability tests.

I may play around with how high I can clock the 2700x today. I'm using a Corsair H110i and will see what I can get at 1.4v...


----------



## opethdisciple

I do like the 2700x tho. I also upgraded from a 1700. The 2700x feels like a more gaming focused chip.

Faster out of the box clockspeed. If I'm right it seems to boost all core too 4GHz.


----------



## malakudi

opethdisciple said:


> It seems in my case that tweaking the SOC v and setting a value for ProcODT has got me further along a HCI run than upping the voltage did.
> 
> ---
> 
> Still not stable tho.
> 
> 150% which is the furthest I have got before an error.
> 
> I've upped my dram to 1.4v and the SOC 1.15v


Try following settings:
14-14-14-34-48 all other auto, procodt 48, rtt all auto, geardown disabled, 1T command rate, power down disable
SOC 0.95
RAM Voltage 1.375
CPU LLC3
SOC LLC1

These are the settings worked for me on 4008, especially CPU LLC3 (I don't overclock!). I have a 1700X processor but you could try these settings. Without CPU LLC3 (LLC Auto) I still had a few bitflips every 150-200% of HCI memtest. With CPU LLC3 I passed 1000%.

In 3404 my RAM was stable at 14-14-14-34-48, procodt 53, rtt 34-disabled-48, geardown disabled, 1T command rate, power down disable, SOC 1.05, RAM Voltage 1.36, CPU and SOC LLC auto


----------



## rtwhalen

Fell just short of 4.350GHz at 1.4v, but 4.325 works fine. Quite a jump up from the 3.950 I had with my 1700. I don't think I will keep it at this speed because of the voltage, so I'll might just keep it at 4.250 at 1.35v or just stock. The XFR2 works pretty nice and having one core at 4.350 or all cores at 4.1 is not bad.


----------



## F0RCE963

What would be the best way to get 3402 back? 4008 was good at first and for unknown reason my PC won't stay stable no matter how high I set the voltage, I am not even aiming for 4GHz..


----------



## crakej

Right - machine is bck up and running.....all looking lovely so far. It's going to take me some time to suss this bios out but I will post as soon as I have some results.


----------



## gasolin

F0RCE963 said:


> What would be the best way to get 3402 back? 4008 was good at first and for unknown reason my PC won't stay stable no matter how high I set the voltage, I am not even aiming for 4GHz..


Just download and install it, would that be a problem?


----------



## F0RCE963

gasolin said:


> Just download it and install, would that be a problem?


As far as I know I can't go back to an earlier version of AGESA, no?


----------



## gasolin

F0RCE963 said:


> As far as I know I can't go back to an earlier version of AGESA, no?


Do you have one of the new cpus?


----------



## F0RCE963

gasolin said:


> Do you have one of the new cpus?


No, first gen Ryzen 1700. Or do you mean from which week it was produced? If so I believe it is the 1733SUS model that I got from an RMA


----------



## gasolin

Then it shouldn't be a problem ist the lates bios with leates agesa for the new ryzen apus and ryzen refresh.

Right?


----------



## F0RCE963

gasolin said:


> Then it shouldn't be a problem ist the lates bios with leates agesa for the ne ryzen apus and ryzen refresh.
> 
> Right?


Yes, but like I said before 3402/3404 are the most stable BIOS for my chip, even a 3.85GHz OC isn't stable on 4008


----------



## MishelLngelo

rtwhalen said:


> Fell just short of 4.350GHz at 1.4v, but 4.325 works fine. Quite a jump up from the 3.950 I had with my 1700. I don't think I will keep it at this speed because of the voltage, so I'll might just keep it at 4.250 at 1.35v or just stock. The XFR2 works pretty nice and having one core at 4.350 or all cores at 4.1 is not bad.


How did you get Ryzen Master to work on 2700x ?


----------



## opethdisciple

I think I've done it.

Nearly 400% HCI stable at 3200MHz!

ProcODT 60 ohms seems to be the magic number.

Once it hits 400% the next test will be game stability.

So far after about 20-30 mins it freezes up.


----------



## Crest

MishelLngelo said:


> You read something wrong there. He said "even with 2700x", It make sense that it's better on x470 when it's already better on x370. I also found 2700x better than 1700x memory wise. Now I can run RAM at 3333-3400MHz on x370 and with 1700 was barely good enough at 3200MHz.


I don't think I read anything wrong, I'm just confirming the outcome. Right now there is so much conflicting information and anecdotes about the impact the 2700x has on memory support. I can't find any stability over 2933 and can't boot 3200 on my 1700 since launch even on the latest Bios. I now have a 2700x behaves identically. I have a crosshair 7 on preorder I'm still waiting to ship so I was excited to hear that 2700x + x470 does indeed help in that regard.

My x370 prime has been a such a waste of time trying to go over 2933.


----------



## Reous

I'm done with my Ram tests now. I was able to hit 1000% RAMTest wih my 2700X and 1600X at DDR4-3533MHz.
More is not stable at all


----------



## opethdisciple

Guys 

After tweaking ram all day I got it to pass 400% HCI.

However nothing changed. Within 30 mins of BF1 the game freezes up on me.

These problems only started once I bought new ram.

My CPU is brand new 2700x. The mobo I've had for a year.

Could it be the board?

The settings that passed where DOCP settings and voltage.

I only needed to add 60 ohms to make it pass HCI 400%.

But it freezes in games.


----------



## gasolin

opethdisciple said:


> Guys
> 
> After tweaking ram all day I got it to pass 400% HCI.
> 
> However nothing changed. Within 30 mins of BF1 the game freezes up on me.
> 
> These problems only started once I bought new ram.
> 
> My CPU is brand new 2700x. The mobo I've had for a year.
> 
> Could it be the board?
> 
> The settings that passed where DOCP settings and voltage.
> 
> I only needed to add 60 ohms to make it pass HCI 400%.
> 
> But it freezes in games.


To much oc on the ram it happens to me when i run my ram at 3200mhz in 10-20 min, when i don't play it can run alot longer without bsod,crash.


----------



## opethdisciple

Do I need to by a new mobo or is the ram faulty? I simply cannot find stability even if it passes HCI.


----------



## gasolin

downclock and work your way up until it gets unstabel and than downclock it to when it last was stable


----------



## opethdisciple

gasolin said:


> downclock and work your way up until it gets unstabel and than downclock it to when it last was stable


But it passes 400% in HCI.


----------



## gasolin

opethdisciple said:


> But it passes 400% in HCI.


Don't know HCI

if i pass ibt maximum x10 it still coul crash in games in 10-20 min at 3200mhz


----------



## opethdisciple

gasolin said:


> Don't know HCI
> 
> if i pass ibt maximum x10 it still coul crash in games in 10-20 min at 3200mhz


HCI is this one: http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

Well that's just rubbish. Does it mean I have faulty ram?

I bought this ram specifically as it is know to be among the best for Ryzen.

This ram is under two weeks old.

I'm getting tempted to upgrade to an X470.


----------



## malakudi

opethdisciple said:


> Guys
> 
> After tweaking ram all day I got it to pass 400% HCI.
> 
> However nothing changed. Within 30 mins of BF1 the game freezes up on me.
> 
> These problems only started once I bought new ram.
> 
> My CPU is brand new 2700x. The mobo I've had for a year.
> 
> Could it be the board?
> 
> The settings that passed where DOCP settings and voltage.
> 
> I only needed to add 60 ohms to make it pass HCI 400%.
> 
> But it freezes in games.


60 is the auto value, so you haven't really changed anything. Have you tried the values I mentioned before? If not, try them.


----------



## gasolin

no, it's just ryzen


----------



## malakudi

Reous said:


> I'm done with my Ram tests now. I was able to hit 1000% RAMTest wih my 2700X and 1600X at DDR4-3533MHz.
> More is not stable at all


So you conclude that the motherboard is the important factor and not the IMC of the CPU? You are killing us now, how are we gonna sell the X370 Prime Pro to get the X470?


----------



## opethdisciple

malakudi said:


> Try following settings:
> 14-14-14-34-48 all other auto, procodt 48, rtt all auto, geardown disabled, 1T command rate, power down disable
> SOC 0.95
> RAM Voltage 1.375
> CPU LLC3
> SOC LLC1
> 
> These are the settings worked for me on 4008, especially CPU LLC3 (I don't overclock!). I have a 1700X processor but you could try these settings. Without CPU LLC3 (LLC Auto) I still had a few bitflips every 150-200% of HCI memtest. With CPU LLC3 I passed 1000%.
> 
> In 3404 my RAM was stable at 14-14-14-34-48, procodt 53, rtt 34-disabled-48, geardown disabled, 1T command rate, power down disable, SOC 1.05, RAM Voltage 1.36, CPU and SOC LLC auto


Thing is dude we have different ram.

I could try adding the LLC to the CPU and SOC?


----------



## malakudi

opethdisciple said:


> Thing is dude we have different ram.
> 
> I could try adding the LLC to the CPU and SOC?


My RAM is B-die 3200 CL 14, I think yours is the same, no?


----------



## opethdisciple

malakudi said:


> My RAM is B-die 3200 CL 14, I think yours is the same, no?


Yep

I'll give your settings a try now.


----------



## Reous

malakudi said:


> So you conclude that the motherboard is the important factor and not the IMC of the CPU?


Yes


----------



## rtwhalen

MishelLngelo said:


> How did you get Ryzen Master to work on 2700x ?


There is a new version that supports the new Ryzens. It also allows per core clocking.


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> I'm done with my Ram tests now. I was able to hit 1000% RAMTest wih my 2700X and 1600X at DDR4-3533MHz.
> More is not stable at all


Thats great news Reous ,thanks alot!


----------



## opethdisciple

malakudi said:


> My RAM is B-die 3200 CL 14, I think yours is the same, no?


Dude!! :wheee:

It actually seemed to have worked!

I didn't try your timings as we have different ram. I left my RAM using DOCP timings and set my CPU LLC to 3 and the SOC LLC to 1 and it allowed me to play at least 1 hour with no crashes or freezes.

I do noticed a slight hitching tho. :headscrat

Will need to investigate that.

Do you think I can back off the LLC on the CPU to maybe level 2?


----------



## malakudi

opethdisciple said:


> Dude!! :wheee:
> 
> It actually seemed to have worked!
> 
> I didn't try your timings as we have different ram. I left my RAM using DOCP timings and set my CPU LLC to 3 and the SOC LLC to 1 and it allowed me to play at least 1 hour with no crashes or freezes.
> 
> I do noticed a slight hitching tho. :headscrat
> 
> Will need to investigate that.
> 
> Do you think I can back off the LLC on the CPU to maybe level 2?


Sure, try it. With SOC LLC 1 and CPU LLC on Auto I still had bitflip errors in HCI. I didn't try CPU LLC2


----------



## DUS x SSJ4 x

Amazing to see this thread still cracking.

I originally posted all the way back on page 120, and I thought the thread was long back then.

Anyway.

What bios's have we found to be most stable? I've just been updating every couple months to what ever the latest is, but have been having issues. I am planning on doing a custom loop (parts are ready togo), and figured that since I'll be taking the system apart I need to decide on whether I will get a new MB or not.

I've mainly been blue screening. And once I've blue screened the system wont boot to windows and Ill have to start again.

Here is my build.

CPU - Ryzen 1700
Cooler - Corsair H115i 280mm AIO
MB - ASUS Prime x370
GPU - Gigabyte G1 GTX 1080
RAM- Corsair Vengeance LED 32gb (2x16) 3000mhz

Ram model and timings are.

Corsair Vengeance LED CMU32GX4M2C3000C15 32GB (2x16GB) 3000MHz DDR4 with white LED, 

Timings: 15-17-17-35, 1.35v, XMP 2.0

Current Overclock.

3.9ghz @ 1.35v 1.0SOC
2933mhz on DOCH 1.365v and 0.6825
LLC1
Cpu phase switch- Optimised.

I've also tried having the CPU on stock settings and using the DOCH for RAM and I will still blue screen intermittently.

If anyone can point me in the right direction before I start reading the 700 odd pages I have missed that would be fantastic.


----------



## ZeNch

DUS x SSJ4 x said:


> Amazing to see this thread still cracking.
> 
> I originally posted all the way back on page 120, and I thought the thread was long back then.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> What bios's have we found to be most stable? I've just been updating every couple months to what ever the latest is, but have been having issues. I am planning on doing a custom loop (parts are ready togo), and figured that since I'll be taking the system apart I need to decide on whether I will get a new MB or not.
> 
> I've mainly been blue screening. And once I've blue screened the system wont boot to windows and Ill have to start again.
> 
> Here is my build.
> 
> CPU - Ryzen 1700
> Cooler - Corsair H115i 280mm AIO
> MB - ASUS Prime x370
> GPU - Gigabyte G1 GTX 1080
> RAM- Corsair Vengeance LED 32gb (2x16) 3000mhz
> 
> Ram model and timings are.
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LED CMU32GX4M2C3000C15 32GB (2x16GB) 3000MHz DDR4 with white LED,
> 
> Timings: 15-17-17-35, 1.35v, XMP 2.0
> 
> Current Overclock.
> 
> 3.9ghz @ 1.35v 1.0SOC
> 2933mhz on DOCH 1.365v and 0.6825
> LLC1
> Cpu phase switch- Optimised.
> 
> I've also tried having the CPU on stock settings and using the DOCH for RAM and I will still blue screen intermittently.
> 
> If anyone can point me in the right direction before I start reading the 700 odd pages I have missed that would be fantastic.



Try with this calculator for ram: http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1640919-ryzen-dram-calculator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html

In my opinion with this board the best LLC is 3... i use 5 in some momments but im not need it.
Cpu Phase= Extreme
SOC Phase= Extreme


----------



## DUS x SSJ4 x

ZeNch said:


> Try with this calculator for ram: http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html
> 
> In my opinion with this board the best LLC is 3... i use 5 in some momments but im not need it.
> Cpu Phase= Extreme
> SOC Phase= Extreme


So I just input the specs and timings of my ram and it spits out a baseline OC recommendation? Very cool.

I'll give it a whirl, when I am home from work.


----------



## ZeNch

DUS x SSJ4 x said:


> So I just input the specs and timings of my ram and it spits out a baseline OC recommendation? Very cool.
> 
> I'll give it a whirl, when I am home from work.


It is approximate, not perfect (and that varies depending on the Bios you use)


----------



## Wabbit16

opethdisciple said:


> I do noticed a slight hitching tho. :headscrat
> 
> Will need to investigate that.


What hitching do you experience? Do you perhaps get a few milliseconds where the PC freezes and the audio stutters in place, after which it resumes normally? This is what I am getting on my ~300% HCI stable b-die @ 3200 and it's doing my head in!



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoccoBill

Trouble in paradise. Thought I was stable at 3200 but started having crashes in games. Tried the calculator safe settings -> aida 64 gets errors almost immediately. Kept the settings but just dropped to 3000 -> a random bod this morning (irql not less or equal). Getting frustrated again. Now at docp3000 14-14-14-14-48-68 and funny thing is at these settings I get 5ns faster latency than at the safe (tighter) settings.


----------



## gasolin

3133mhz same settings as 3200mhz 14 14 14 34 48 1.35 volt over 4000%

3200mh unstable


----------



## malakudi

malakudi said:


> Sure, try it. With SOC LLC 1 and CPU LLC on Auto I still had bitflip errors in HCI. I didn't try CPU LLC2


I tried LLC2 and got two errors after 150%. So it is back to LLC3 for me. With LLC3 got up to 1500% last night.


----------



## opethdisciple

malakudi said:


> Sure, try it. With SOC LLC 1 and CPU LLC on Auto I still had bitflip errors in HCI. I didn't try CPU LLC2


My only concern is overvolting the CPU using LLC 3?


----------



## opethdisciple

Wabbit16 said:


> What hitching do you experience? Do you perhaps get a few milliseconds where the PC freezes and the audio stutters in place, after which it resumes normally? This is what I am getting on my ~300% HCI stable b-die @ 3200 and it's doing my head in!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


The hitching I saw was is in game. I played a few rounds of BF1 and it was all fine until my last round I noticed some micro stutter.

I took no notice of it as BF1 multiplayer can be flaky due to the remote server or other clients.

I then fired up Assassins Creed Origins and noticed the same micro stutter.

I'll investigate tonight.


----------



## opethdisciple

ZeNch said:


> Cpu Phase= Extreme
> SOC Phase= Extreme


What do these settings do?

Do I need them too?

So far I just have CPU LLC at 3 and SOC at 1.

Seems to have stabilised my ram thanks to malakudi.


----------



## malakudi

opethdisciple said:


> What do these settings do?
> 
> Do I need them too?
> 
> So far I just have CPU LLC at 3 and SOC at 1.
> 
> Seems to have stabilised my ram thanks to malakudi.


Credit should go to FORCE963 who first suggested this change to me and made me succeed. I am now trying with SOC LLC auto, CPU LLC3. I am on 300% without error, will leave it till 1000%.

@Reus: Can you inform the ASUS devs you know about this issue? Isn't it weird for 4008 to require LLC3 for CPU even when non overclocked to stabilize FlareX 3200 CL14? 3404 didn't require that.
@gasolin: I also confirm that 3133 works ok without changing CPU LLC. What setting you have in CPU LLC?


----------



## opethdisciple

malakudi said:


> Credit should go to FORCE963 who first suggested this change to me and made me succeed. I am now trying with SOC LLC auto, CPU LLC3. I am on 300% without error, will leave it till 1000%.
> 
> @Reus: Can you inform the ASUS devs you know about this issue? Isn't it weird for 4008 to require LLC3 for CPU even when non overclocked to stabilize FlareX 3200 CL14? 3404 didn't require that.
> 
> @*gasolin* : I also confirm that 3133 works ok without changing CPU LLC. What setting you have in CPU LLC?


Let us know how you get on. If you are successful I will do the same.

Thing is I don't think LLC level 1 on the SOC will push it that hard. We don't know how much LLC 3 on the CPU is overvolting it tho.


----------



## gasolin

malakudi said:


> Credit should go to FORCE963 who first suggested this change to me and made me succeed. I am now trying with SOC LLC auto, CPU LLC3. I am on 300% without error, will leave it till 1000%.
> 
> @Reus: Can you inform the ASUS devs you know about this issue? Isn't it weird for 4008 to require LLC3 for CPU even when non overclocked to stabilize FlareX 3200 CL14? 3404 didn't require that.
> 
> @gasolin: I also confirm that 3133 works ok without changing CPU LLC. What setting you have in CPU LLC?


on aut VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control and VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control on optimized

I don't need to change it since my cpu is on aut, not oc'ed other than when the bios,cpu aut oc's the speed to


----------



## Reous

malakudi said:


> @Reous: Can you inform the ASUS devs you know about this issue? Isn't it weird for 4008 to require LLC3 for CPU even when non overclocked to stabilize FlareX 3200 CL14? 3404 didn't require that.


I'm pretty sure Asus won't do anything because it is OC. Can you also test if it is stable if you just add 0.025v more Vcore Voltage instead LL3?


----------



## malakudi

gasolin said:


> on aut VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control and VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control on optimized
> 
> I don't need to change it since my cpu is on aut, not oc'ed other than when the bios,cpu aut oc's the speed to


I also don't overclock (auto multiplier, offset voltage -0.025) and only LLC3 in CPU made the FlareX @ 3200 stable (with 4008 BIOS)

@Reus: I previously tried LLC auto and CPU voltage fixed at 1.35 but still had RAM errors. I don't overclock the CPU and never needed to set LLC3 before. Also FlareX works fine at 3133 without adjusting CPU LLC. Combine this with what others report about need to increase PLL voltage on latest BIOS and it seems latest BIOS somehow affected voltages.

I will try with CPU voltage to offset + 0.025 and LLC auto and report back.


----------



## mat9v

malakudi said:


> I also don't overclock (auto multiplier, offset voltage -0.025) and only LLC3 in CPU made the FlareX @ 3200 stable (with 4008 BIOS)
> 
> @Reus: I previously tried LLC auto and CPU voltage fixed at 1.35 but still had RAM errors. I don't overclock the CPU and never needed to set LLC3 before. Also FlareX works fine at 3133 without adjusting CPU LLC. Combine this with what others report about need to increase PLL voltage on latest BIOS and it seems latest BIOS somehow affected voltages.
> 
> I will try with CPU voltage to offset + 0.025 and LLC auto and report back.


You are not overclocking, but you are undervolting (offset -0.025) - that -0.025V is the same that your LLC3 will add to CPU voltage. Try without offset and with LLC Auto.


----------



## gasolin

I have set voltage 2 times lower but havn't played any games. (ryzen 2600)

What annoyed me besides this mb still can't run flare x at 3200mhz cl 14 at stock settings is that core speed is still not 100% stable, bus speed fluctuate 99.30 mhz and up til over 100mhz for a sec.

Have set it so it should lower vcore not core speed (that's how i prefer it) 

Some reason i noticed this morning that it starts really fast, atleast half the time or faster then my ryzen 1700 at 3.2ghz (stock speed)


----------



## opethdisciple

Trying to find what effects LLC has on the CPU for this board.

I found this which references the effects of LLC 3 on the CPU.

https://www.reviewstudio.net/2469-asus-prime-x370-pro-review-a-great-am4-start/overclocking

It seems to bump it up 0.3v under load which is minor if you ask me.


----------



## gasolin

0.3 volt is alot 1.300 volt instead of 1.000 is a huge difference

mine is somthing like 1.125 o.300 volt more is 1.425 OMG


----------



## opethdisciple

gasolin said:


> 0.3 volt is alot 1.300 volt instead of 1.000 is a huge difference
> 
> mine is somthing like 1.125 o.300 volt more is 1.425 OMG


Sorry I meant 0.03v if the article I read this from is correct.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

So finally decided to update the bios after waiting 2-3 now. Lost my 4.0Ghz OC, RAM seems fine running at 3000Mhz (DOCP settings)

Nothing I've tried is allowing me to get back to 4 on CPU with settings I had before and it was stable.


----------



## F0RCE963

Wolfeshaman said:


> So finally decided to update the bios after waiting 2-3 now. Lost my 4.0Ghz OC, RAM seems fine running at 3000Mhz (DOCP settings)
> 
> Nothing I've tried is allowing me to get back to 4 on CPU with settings I had before and it was stable.


Just do what I am doing and revert back to an older BIOS


----------



## kazablanka

@crakej ? where are you crakej ???? You became a ch7 owner and you left us ????


----------



## MishelLngelo

kazablanka said:


> @crakej ? where are you crakej ???? You became a ch7 owner and you left us ????


New toy, must play with it.


----------



## DUS x SSJ4 x

What the best means to stress test Ram?


----------



## opethdisciple

DUS x SSJ4 x said:


> What the best means to stress test Ram?


I like to use HCI. http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

Open as many windows as it takes to fill around 90-95% of your ram.

I always leave about 1Gb free.

Probably 1 window for ever core.

So for example an 8/16 thread Ryzen I'd open up up to 8 windows.

400% is s good target.

But from what I've found even 400% in HCI doesn't equal stable in games. 

Quirky Ryzen. It's because although the ram is table you've got the IMC on the chip and the soc as well. So game stability is the final test.


----------



## lassivv

DUS x SSJ4 x said:


> What the best means to stress test Ram?


My opinion is this Karhu Software RAM test is easily best ram test. Very fast compare memtest86 etc. And get errors out of memory same way my experiences, many guys use this example Finland. 2000% test take about 58min.

https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/

http://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1644432-great-new-memory-stability-tester-ram-test.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------

My last message: http://www.overclock.net/forum/27221841-post8086.html

Try more my memory settings. Different test with ProcODT 43-80ohm. 3133mhz ram / CL14 (safe settings stilt 3200) / soc 1.05v / llc 3cpu.

Get this result:
80ohm 60%
68.5ohm 60%
60 560%
53.3 3600% (no error)
48 625%
43.6 258%

Seems to be 56ohm is easily best result with my computer. Same time easy say everyone 500-600% is not promise stable computer yet.

3133mhz with this settings are better than previous result, but of course want to get minimum that 3200cl14 working what works ok 1700ryzen and older bios. Of course maybe bios updates helps thats, but how much bios updates we get because they release newer x470.

Maybe try to test different soc voltage, but many results show lift soc up not always helps overclocking sometimes that do only worse overclocking. 

Dont know can i do anything more or just need to wait newer bios.


----------



## malakudi

mat9v said:


> You are not overclocking, but you are undervolting (offset -0.025) - that -0.025V is the same that your LLC3 will add to CPU voltage. Try without offset and with LLC Auto.


I have tried voltage auto and llc auto => HCI errors
I have tried voltage 1.35 fixed and llc auto => HCI errors
3404 was working fine with voltage offset -0.025 and llc auto.
I will try tonight (now have work to do) voltage offset +0.025 and llc auto. But I believe I will get errors again. Something has changed in 4008 with voltages.

PS: SOC LLC auto CPU LLC 3 passed 1000% HCI. So either SOC LLC auto is same as SOC LLC1 or is not needed.


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> I'm pretty sure Asus won't do anything because it is OC. Can you also test if it is stable if you just add 0.025v more Vcore Voltage instead LL3?


May i have your settings for 3533mhz on ram with x470 pro if it is posible ?


----------



## crakej

kazablanka said:


> @crakej ? where are you crakej ???? You became a ch7 owner and you left us ????


I'm here! 

Yes, I do have new toy taking lots of my time, but still following here for now as there is plenty still to learn here!

So, I've been learning as quick as I can about C7H but I can tell you it's a very different platform - though some settings seem universal - others are platform dependant.

This morning I have managed to get my computer (need bit more testing) stable! 4.2GHz CPU 1.38v, 3200 fast timings Ram 1.4v. Been trying to get that 1.4v down, but it doesn't seem to like it - unlike my Prime which wouldn't work with that voltage - it had to be 1.355v. I still have a huge amount to learn to make the most of this board, but I am already more stable than I was. I used to be stable on Prime until AGESA 1000a came along, so it can be done.

Experimented VERY briefly with trying to get ram higher on the new board, but with my b-die I'm not able to just click on a profile for say 3466 - I need to learn what other settings my ram needs and take it from there.

So far - very happy!


----------



## Lermite

opethdisciple said:


> Trying to find what effects LLC has on the CPU for this board.


I've already posted my own explanation about LLC: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-238.html#post26243663


----------



## malakudi

@Lermite: we are investigating a so far observed behaviour in three systems where setting LLC3 for CPU stabilizes B-die 3200 CL14 RAM that would otherwise give HCI errors when LLC set to AUTO or LLC2. With 4008 BIOS that is.


----------



## Reous

kazablanka said:


> May i have your settings for 3533mhz on ram with x470 pro if it is posible ?


You will find the pics with settings here: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996-297.html#post26277779

If there are more questions, just ask


----------



## Lermite

malakudi said:


> @Lermite: we are investigating a so far observed behaviour in three systems where setting LLC3 for CPU stabilizes B-die 3200 CL14 RAM that would otherwise give HCI errors when LLC set to AUTO or LLC2. With 4008 BIOS that is.


I run on 4008 with CPU LLC 5 and SOC LLC4 and everything is perfectly stable with the RAM at 3133.
It's unstable at 3200 probably because of the RAM stick heatsinks that I replaced but I tried to switch the SOC LLC from 4 to 1, and my rig was as stable/unstable, no more, no less.

Increasing the LLC without adapting the set voltage gives a higher load voltage.
That's why the voltage must be modified in more of the LLC level.


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> You will find the pics with settings here: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996-297.html#post26277779
> 
> If there are more questions, just ask


Thanks ,i am interested in what procODT and voltage for dram and soc you have set for 3533mhz.


----------



## Reous

Its all shown on the screens


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> Its all shown on the screens


Ιam so stupid i didn't see the links ,thanks alot!

Ihav not check for stability but this is the first time i can get into windows with this ram frequency! Thanks Reous you are perfect


----------



## Reous

i would be surprised if you get them stable. good luck.


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> i would be surprised if you get them stable. good luck.


Me too ,i have not much time now foe testing may be tomorrow.


----------



## opethdisciple

Lermite said:


> I run on 4008 with CPU LLC 5 and SOC LLC4 and everything is perfectly stable with the RAM at 3133.
> It's unstable at 3200 probably because of the RAM stick heatsinks that I replaced but I tried to switch the SOC LLC from 4 to 1, and my rig was as stable/unstable, no more, no less.
> 
> Increasing the LLC without adapting the set voltage gives a higher load voltage.
> That's why the voltage must be modified in more of the LLC level.


Are you saying, rather than increasing the DRAM voltage when trying for higher memory speeds we are better off increasing the LLC level of the SOC?


----------



## Lermite

DRAM and SOC voltages are just two of the many parameters that can affect the RAM stability, and increasing their values can worsen the stability as well it can improve it.
The purpose is to find the best value for each of them.

BTW, settings such RTT and CadBus are much more important to the RAM stability than the voltages.


----------



## Ph42oN

After further testing of performance bias option, i found that it also makes my OC less stable, could only pass 20% memtest at 3333mhz with 3404 bios with Aida/Geekbench bias that seems to perform best. Makes sense because it performs better with bias, 3200 with bias is faster than 3333 without bias in games.

So i decided to update to 4008L2, since it should get me to 3200 stable after you fixed problems from 4008L1. Looks like it does, now running memtest with 3200 tight timings. I will test later if it can do any higher clocks. Seems like 4008 works best with ProcODT 48ohm instead of 53.3ohm.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ph42oN said:


> After further testing of performance bias option, i found that it also makes my OC less stable, could only pass 20% memtest at 3333mhz with 3404 bios with Aida/Geekbench bias that seems to perform best. Makes sense because it performs better with bias, 3200 with bias is faster than 3333 without bias in games.
> 
> So i decided to update to 4008L2, since it should get me to 3200 stable after you fixed problems from 4008L1. Looks like it does, now running memtest with 3200 tight timings. I will test later if it can do any higher clocks. Seems like 4008 works best with ProcODT 48ohm instead of 53.3ohm.


Yes, ProcODT 48ohm instead of 53.3ohm was more stable at 3200MHz on 1700X and now 3333MHz with 2700x at least with my RAM.


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes, ProcODT 48ohm instead of 53.3ohm was more stable at 3200MHz on 1700X and now 3333MHz with 2700x at least with my RAM.


In more of ProcODT 53 -> 48, I had to lower:
CadBusClk: 30 -> 20
CadBusAddrCmd: 30 -> 24
CadBusCsOdt: 30 -> 24
CadBusCke: 30 -> 24

and increase:
RttPark: 6 -> 4


----------



## opethdisciple

I can confirm that CPU LLC level 3 and SOC LLC level 1 has worked a treat for my ram at 3200MHz.

The ram I have is meant to be a very good overclocker.

You can see what people achieved on Ryzen with this ram.

https://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/team_dark_pro_8_pack_edition_review,4.html

I wanted to try this: 3466MHz @ 16-16-16-16-32-62-1T - (Highest reached with RYZEN 7 1800X) As found in the article above.

So I kept everything as is for my working 3200MHz, punched in the new timings and bumped the dram up to 1.4v.

Unfortunately the article does not mention what voltages they used.

It boots no issue. I even played BF1 for about 20 mins but eventually it froze.

What do you suggest?

I've been told the ram is safe up to 1.5v.

But I'm scared to go above 1.4v.

---

Maybe I should just settle for trying to achieve 3333MHz as the gains over 3200MHz look good.


----------



## DUS x SSJ4 x

opethdisciple said:


> I like to use HCI. http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> 
> Open as many windows as it takes to fill around 90-95% of your ram.
> 
> I always leave about 1Gb free.
> 
> Probably 1 window for ever core.
> 
> So for example an 8/16 thread Ryzen I'd open up up to 8 windows.
> 
> 400% is s good target.
> 
> But from what I've found even 400% in HCI doesn't equal stable in games.
> 
> Quirky Ryzen. It's because although the ram is table you've got the IMC on the chip and the soc as well. So game stability is the final test.


The dram calculator worked like a charm, booted into windows right away. I also noticed the boot was faster, a couple seconds. But it was noticeable.

Stability was really good in games too, I played 2 hours of pubg without a crash from game or pc side. Also experienced higher and more consistent frames then I have for a long time.
Before going to bed I set the memtest's. 

12 instances of memtest each at 2gb. As you can see from the screen shots I did leave about 5gb of ram spare from my 32gb. It was my first time doing this so I thought id better play it safe. 85% usage on ram and cpu.

As you can see I had 1 error in the 4th instance at just over 400% rest 0 errors at 800% at the time I stopped the test.

Also to note I OC'd the cpu to 3.85ghz

Seems pretty good for a first run right?


----------



## ZeNch

DUS x SSJ4 x said:


> The dram calculator worked like a charm, booted into windows right away. I also noticed the boot was faster, a couple seconds. But it was noticeable.
> 
> Stability was really good in games too, I played 2 hours of pubg without a crash from game or pc side. Also experienced higher and more consistent frames then I have for a long time.
> Before going to bed I set the memtest's.
> 
> 12 instances of memtest each at 2gb. As you can see from the screen shots I did leave about 5gb of ram spare from my 32gb. It was my first time doing this so I thought id better play it safe. 85% usage on ram and cpu.
> 
> As you can see I had 1 error in the 4th instance at just over 400% rest 0 errors at 800% at the time I stopped the test.
> 
> Also to note I OC'd the cpu to 3.85ghz
> 
> Seems pretty good for a first run right?


at 800% 1 error, very good, dont forget save your profile if you try other parameters


----------



## DUS x SSJ4 x

ZeNch said:


> at 800% 1 error, very good, dont forget save your profile if you try other parameters


Well 11 out of the 12 made 800%. 1 made 400% with 1 error. Another guy said 400% is a good target so my numbers do look good. I forgot to put the LLC settings you recommended so that option is there for pushing it further.

I used the "safe" settings from the DRAM calculator. I'd like to push the 1700 a bit harder I have a good chip that's hit 4ghz nicely, and maybe tighten up the settings on the ram with the "fast" settings. But so far the PC is the most stable it's been in a long time. Fingers crossed it holds.

But of course I'll be careful to have these settings written down before playing with it.


----------



## Xuper

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD! this 4008 Killed ME! boot is very slow .sometime I have to restart to boot win10 when I turn on my PC.anyone issue about stuck on black screen during Boot Bios when you Restart PC or turn on PC ?


----------



## Fanu

was thinking about purchasing PRIME X470-PRO - anyone know what the VRM situation is like with that board?

also how happy are x370 prime users with BIOS support so far?


----------



## Reous

VRM is as good as X370-Pro. They have only changed NexFETs to powIRstages. 
If you dont do extreme oc X470-Pro is a good choice.

More information here:
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html#x470


----------



## MishelLngelo

Last (4008) BIOS is working fine with 2700X and so was with 1700xx before that. As for x470, doesn't seem to have any different VRM power wise but I'm considering switching to x470 because of memory OC. Doesn't seem that x470 holds any advantage for 1xxx processors though.


----------



## Pablogamer

With this new bios 4008 i need to increse de voltage (2 steps more) of the CPU for the same overclock that i have with the 3404. The frequency of the memory is still the same, not better.


----------



## mat9v

I'm thinking about switching to a MB with BCLK setting - I have seen Ryzen 2700X pushed to 4.5Ghz on 1 core in auto mode because user set BCLK to 103.4 - it would be gr8 to have that option 
Edit: According to HardOCP https://www.hardocp.com/article/2018/04/19/amd_2nd_gen_ryzen_2_2700x_zen_cpu_review - Precision Boost 2 is working on Gigabyte X370 board they were using for their testing.


----------



## blackdove

2700X,Galaxy HOF 3600c17 just can run 3066C14 at x370 pro...
same CPU and RAM kits, with MSI B350 PC mate, I can reach 3466C14 or 3533C16.
and tried to fill MSI RTC parameters to X370Pro,still no luck.
After those setback, it is time to consider a replacement.


----------



## Ph42oN

It looks like 4008 is actually best bios on my system. I was able to do 47% before first error in memtest at 3333mhz with performance bias Aida/Geekbench.
With bias i could do only 20% on 3404.

Does anyone know what is auto value for CLDO_VDDP? It works better than anything else i tried.


----------



## Reous

700mv is Auto for CLDO_VDDP


----------



## Ph42oN

Reous said:


> 700mv is Auto for CLDO_VDDP


Then can you explain why setting it to 700 gives errors before 2%?

Edit: Well something is wrong, i set it back to auto and same result as with 700.
Edit2: I loaded profile i saved after 47% passed, auto seems to work again.

Edit3: Now i flashed Reous's modded version of 4008 and problem with setting CLDO_VDDP manually is gone.


----------



## Xpander69

after spending few more hours to try to get my 4 sticks of 3200CL16 corsairs to get to that 3200mhz i just conclude its not possible. 2800CL14 is max i can get. I removed 2 sticks, set DOCP to 3200 and it booted fine with all the defaults, plug all 4 sticks in and no go. tried everything, soc voltages, special tweaking on timings, CADs, Ohms, superbly ****ty timings.. it just nopes on everything above 2800 with 4 sticks. Luckily 3200CL16 vs 2800CL14, the 2800CL14 gives me slightly better numbers in geekbench and cinebench(run through wine), so i can be happy with that i guess. Theres no way i will downgrade from 32GB ram to 16GB just to get better speed 

thats with first gen ryzen 1700X


----------



## Lermite

Remember that the memory errors happen randomly.
Waiting for the first error to read the reached completion is almost pointless to evaluate the stability.

I usually let RAMTest running up to between 500% if many errors pop up and more than 2000% is only a few happen.
Then, I calculate NbErrors / Completion x 1000 which gives the average number of errors during 10000% of completion.
Off course, the result can't be perfectly accurate but it's much more representative of the stability that the reached completion with the first error occurs.

BTW: I took some time again to compare my RAM stability within/out SB Clock Spread Spectrum.
Bios 4008L1: SB Clock Spread Spectrum *disabled* => bus clock is almost steady at 99.98 Mhz
Bios 4008L2: SB Clock Spread Spectrum *enabled* => bus clock fluctuates a bit around 99.8 Mhz
I didn't find any difference. The stability looks the same with this parameter disabled or enabled.
So, I believe it's not worth to let it enabled as it decreases a bit all the frequencies.


----------



## crakej

Lermite said:


> Remember that the memory errors happen randomly.
> Waiting for the first error to read the reached completion is almost pointless to evaluate the stability.
> 
> I usually let RAMTest running up to between 500% if many errors pop up and more than 2000% is only a few happen.
> Then, I calculate NbErrors / Completion x 1000 which gives the average number of errors during 10000% of completion.
> Off course, the result can't be perfectly accurate but it's much more representative of the stability that the reached completion with the first error occurs.
> 
> BTW: I took some time again to compare my RAM stability within/out SB Clock Spread Spectrum.
> Bios 4008L1: SB Clock Spread Spectrum *disabled* => bus clock is almost steady at 99.98 Mhz
> Bios 4008L2: SB Clock Spread Spectrum *enabled* => bus clock fluctuates a bit around 99.8 Mhz
> I didn't find any difference. The stability looks the same with this parameter disabled or enabled.
> So, I believe it's not worth to let it enabled as it decreases a bit all the frequencies.


I have noticed though there are times when RamTest will fail in exactly the same place, every time - in particular 2, 7 and 58(I think). If it fails at 2% and/or one of those other numbers every run then it's obviously bad timings. It also seems to fail around 580% consistently sometimes - i'm guessing these numbers are when a certain test executes or a temp is reached. So if I do 3 tests, and 2 of them get over 600%, I know I'm nearly stable. At this point I may choose to run a test until it fails - or I get bored, but pref over 5000%


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> I have noticed though there are times when RamTest will fail in exactly the same place, every time - in particular 2, 7 and 58(I think). If it fails at 2% and/or one of those other numbers every run then it's obviously bad timings. It also seems to fail around 580% consistently sometimes - i'm guessing these numbers are when a certain test executes or a temp is reached. So if I do 3 tests, and 2 of them get over 600%, I know I'm nearly stable. At this point I may choose to run a test until it fails - or I get bored, but pref over 5000%



How much time it takes for 5000% coverage? 

I sold my board and i am about to purchase CH7 ,do you believe it worths the extra cost from x470 pro?


----------



## F0RCE963

kazablanka said:


> How much time it takes for 5000% coverage?
> 
> I sold my board and i am about to purchase CH7 ,do you believe it worths the extra cost from x470 pro?


I believe it depends on the program you're using. I bought Memtest HCI deluxe, which offers the windows application and an ISO/Bootable one. The bootable option does ~800% after about 7 hours and the windows application reaches about 1500% in the same time and as far as I know they are the exact same program, especially since they are from the same developer.


----------



## kazablanka

F0RCE963 said:


> I believe it depends on the program you're using. I bought Memtest HCI deluxe, which has offers the windows application and an ISO one. The bootable option does ~800% after about 7 hours and the windows application reaches about 1500% in the same time. And as far as I know they are the exact same program, especially that they are from the same developer.


Thanks for the info


----------



## gasolin

I think my ram is stable at 3200mhz, i raised the current capability digi+ vrm in extreme tweaker from 100% to 120% and i think i set one of the phase controls to normal (instead of optimized) also VDDSOC LLC to 2 i think, stock voltage 1.350 and 14 14 14 34 48 1T flare x 3200mhz cl 14 ram.

I have now been able to play atleast 10 min without my game crash and when i take the ram test MenTest 6.0 and set it to 15gb instead of 16gb i can run the test for half an hour without no error (above 10000% as fare as i remember) 

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## anonuser7

After a lot of testing, this is what I could get on my hynix AFR trident Z RGB 3200C16 ram, [email protected] and SOC auto w/LLC2. Anyless DRAM voltage will cause errors and more than 1.36 voltage would cause BSOD near 400% HCI test. 3066 also BSOD near 400% everytime with auto timings, anyway to fix this? 3133 and 3200 looks impossible because 3133 is very unstable, lots of errors and 3200 never boots, always windows error before booting, tried ryzen dram calculator, any input on this would be appreciated.

Also can anyone guide me which timings to reduce further or settings to change for better gaming performance?

CPU- [email protected] 1.331v w/LLC3
Bios- 4008 official
Windows 10 upto date


----------



## pjoot

Does the X370 Pro have the option "Precision boost overdrive" under CBS/hidden CBS? Would remove the need to overlock at all but this probably requires a C6H now if Asus hasn't made it available for BIOS modifying yet.


----------



## gasolin

As i know Precision overdrive boost is something on the cpu and you can't adjust it


----------



## nappydrew

pjoot said:


> Does the X370 Pro have the option "Precision boost overdrive" under CBS/hidden CBS? Would remove the need to overlock at all but this probably requires a C6H now if Asus hasn't made it available for BIOS modifying yet.


It does if you're running a Ryzen 2700X. BIOS 4008

Here's my takeaway, so far: There are some differences between how it works on X370 & X470, but very small as far as I can tell. Like 100 MHz small.

When your LLC & other parameters are set correctly, it runs basically an auto OC at ~4.2 GHz base clock. Temps play a role in this number, as do your LLC settings & power current limits. All cores will boost to ~4.25, but as soon as you put it under load the boost drops off to ~4.1. Again, this seems tied to temps.

If you've never OC'd before or you just don't want to put in the effort, it's a great way to get a well tuned and solid auto OC, with the bonus of board managed variable voltage.It's literally as easy as clicking a button for about 200-300 MHz of extra speed, conditions permitting..

All that said...I'll stick to old fashioned balls-out OC'ing, as you can push it farther, but this is certainly a useful tool. See thread:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8ej1zu/someone_in_a_facebook_group_im_in_discovered_that/


----------



## MishelLngelo

When starting from factory defaults and turning on Precision XFR boost, it boosts to only 4150MHz but I had processor stable at 4250MHz when OCed manually. It boost on all cores though.


----------



## pjoot

nappydrew said:


> It does if you're running a Ryzen 2700X. BIOS 4008
> 
> Here's my takeaway, so far: There are some differences between how it works on X370 & X470, but very small as far as I can tell. Like 100 MHz small.
> 
> When your LLC & other parameters are set correctly, it runs basically an auto OC at ~4.2 GHz base clock. Temps play a role in this number, as do your LLC settings & power current limits. All cores will boost to ~4.25, but as soon as you put it under load the boost drops off to ~4.1. Again, this seems tied to temps.
> 
> If you've never OC'd before or you just don't want to put in the effort, it's a great way to get a well tuned and solid auto OC, with the bonus of board managed variable voltage.It's literally as easy as clicking a button for about 200-300 MHz of extra speed, conditions permitting..
> 
> All that said...I'll stick to old fashioned balls-out OC'ing, as you can push it farther, but this is certainly a useful tool. See thread:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8ej1zu/someone_in_a_facebook_group_im_in_discovered_that/


Thank you, so it is exactly like TheStilt said that it's pretty much the same to use that option and just OC the memory. I don't like running Prime for hours just to get the last 100 MHz so I am just fine with that.

If I remember right you also got the XFR2 there so with that option enabled your double core boost goes to higher than the 4,2 GHz base?


----------



## opethdisciple

I only joined this forum on Sunday and already you guys are WAYYYY more clued up on things than the other tech forum I'm a member of!

So.... I have a 2700x should I enable this Precision boost thingy?

Do I need a modded bios?

So far my PC is running nicely using LLC 3 on CPU @ stock and LLC 1 on SOC.

Ram DOCP @ 3200MHz C14.

I see cores boost to 4GHz underload. I assume this is all core.

If I enable Precision boost, will it boost higher? 

Also might it cause instability?


----------



## opethdisciple

nappydrew said:


> It does if you're running a Ryzen 2700X. BIOS 4008
> 
> Here's my takeaway, so far: There are some differences between how it works on X370 & X470, but very small as far as I can tell. Like 100 MHz small.
> 
> When your LLC & other parameters are set correctly, it runs basically an auto OC at ~4.2 GHz base clock. Temps play a role in this number, as do your LLC settings & power current limits. All cores will boost to ~4.25, but as soon as you put it under load the boost drops off to ~4.1. Again, this seems tied to temps.
> 
> If you've never OC'd before or you just don't want to put in the effort, it's a great way to get a well tuned and solid auto OC, with the bonus of board managed variable voltage.It's literally as easy as clicking a button for about 200-300 MHz of extra speed, conditions permitting..
> 
> All that said...I'll stick to old fashioned balls-out OC'ing, as you can push it farther, but this is certainly a useful tool. See thread:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8ej1zu/someone_in_a_facebook_group_im_in_discovered_that/


What LLC level is correct?

I have it on CPU LLC 3 and SOC LLC 1 as someone advised me on here.

Works a treat stabilising my ram at 3200MHz.

I will try enabling this Precision Boost feature tonight.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Precision boost is actually lowering frequency in benchmark programs or not boosting at all.


----------



## Lermite

opethdisciple said:


> What LLC level is correct?
> 
> I have it on CPU LLC 3 and SOC LLC 1 as someone advised me on here.


I have CPU LLC 5 and SOC LLC 4 for more than one year, and it didn't set my computer on fire yet.


----------



## pjoot

MishelLngelo said:


> Precision boost is actually lowering frequency in benchmark programs or not boosting at all.


Then you are doing something wrong. For many it makes manual overclocking redundant because you get to a stable OC with little or zero hassle.

Edit: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-review,5571-11.html

"If you spend some money on good cooling, there's no reason to manually overclock Ryzen 7 2700X. Thanks to XFR2, AMD's flagship should remain stable above 4 GHz, even under full load. Try to go any higher and you'll pay a hefty price in heat, power, and possibly long-term reliability."


----------



## MishelLngelo

pjoot said:


> Then you are doing something wrong. For many it makes manual overclocking redundant because you get to a stable OC with little or zero hassle.


I just left everything on factory defaults and turned on precision boost only. only.


----------



## F0RCE963

Lermite said:


> I have CPU LLC 5 and SOC LLC 4 for more than one year, and it didn't set my computer on fire yet.


CPU LLC5? Voltage?


----------



## opethdisciple

I haven't enabled precision boost yet but I've already observed the cpu boosts to 4GHz which I believe is all core.

So what do people suggest for CPU LLC and SOC?


----------



## opethdisciple

MishelLngelo said:


> pjoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are doing something wrong. For many it makes manual overclocking redundant because you get to a stable OC with little or zero hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> I just left everything on factory defaults and turned on precision boost only. only.
Click to expand...

What cooling do you have as it's cooling dependant.


----------



## crakej

As promised - report on ram speeds on C7H x470 - same 1700x, same Sammy b-die 4266CL19s

I have my stable, fast 3200 100% stable which I wanted, but...

There is plenty of room for faster speeds than I had on my Prime x370 Pro - I can just load defaults, select DOCP, speed 3533MTs and not only can I boot, but it's stable! Awful DOCP timings, but stable. I have been able to boot to Windows at 3800+ but that is unstable without playing around. My Prime Pro could boot up to 3400 using DOCP and nothing else, but was totally unstable. I could not boot any higher than this.

This board has different behaviours to learn and take advantage of and I'm quite excited to see what I finally get out of it. I will now be focusing mainly on the C7H thread, but I haven't closed this thread....still useful to keep an eye on. May I thank all of you for your help on this thread which has been invaluable!


----------



## Lermite

F0RCE963 said:


> CPU LLC5? Voltage?


CPU:
LLC 5
Offset +0.0375 => 1.225 V

SOC:
LLC4
Manual 0.9625 V


----------



## SaccoSVD

Lermite said:


> CPU:
> LLC 5
> Offset +0.0375 => 1.225 V
> 
> SOC:
> LLC4
> Manual 0.9625 V


Any reason you use offset instead of fixed?


----------



## Lermite

SaccoSVD said:


> Any reason you use offset instead of fixed?


I use the bios 4008.
My CPU frequency is set manually with FID=152 and DID=8 which gives 3.8 GHz.
But when one core is idle, its frequency downclocks to 1.5 Ghz and the Vcore is decreased to 0.9125 V.

I don't know if this would work with a fixed Vcore, especially the Vcore decreasing but as it works fine with the offset I'm used to, I didn't even tried a fixed Vcore.


----------



## SaccoSVD

> I don't know if this would work with a fixed Vcore


I get it. Here with a fixed vcore even if I choose the balanced power plan and see the clocks going down the vcore is still the same.

I guess is either P-states from the BIOS or Zen-states.

Thanks


----------



## opethdisciple

I do remember reading recently that it was either not necessary or that you shouldn't use more than CPU LLC3 on this board.


----------



## Lermite

opethdisciple said:


> I do remember reading recently that it was either not necessary or that you shouldn't use more than CPU LLC3 on this board.


You should not beleive anything you read without evidence or, at least a proper explanation.

What I've read is that LLC 5 on another board can generate voltages spikes up to +0.07V.
I didn't manage to find any spike on my board but perhaps my oscilloscope is too cheap to detect it.
The 1800X with its auto settings has a Vcore that can go up to 1.5V or a brief overvoltage should remain harmless.
As I've set my Vcore to 1.225V, the theoretical maximum voltage reachs during a spike is less than 1.3V while the maximum advised voltage for a constant use is either 1.35V or 1.425V depending on the source (who this value comes from).

That's why I assume my CPU is perfectly safe with its actual settings, and its voltages are perfectly steady, regardless the load, improving its stability with each voltage set to its minimum required value.


----------



## KuvakeiPT

Currently, I have vcore and CPU frequency at fixed values on my BIOS. After changing "minimum processor state" on my power plan to 20% (default 90%), the idle cores downclock to 1500MHz and vcore drops to 0.875v, according to HWInfo64.

Based on some of the last few comments, should I have been using an offset voltage setting, on the BIOS instead of my current config?


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> As promised - report on ram speeds on C7H x470 - same 1700x, same Sammy b-die 4266CL19s
> 
> I have my stable, fast 3200 100% stable which I wanted, but...
> 
> There is plenty of room for faster speeds than I had on my Prime x370 Pro - I can just load defaults, select DOCP, speed 3533MTs and not only can I boot, but it's stable! Awful DOCP timings, but stable. I have been able to boot to Windows at 3800+ but that is unstable without playing around. My Prime Pro could boot up to 3400 using DOCP and nothing else, but was totally unstable. I could not boot any higher than this.
> 
> This board has different behaviours to learn and take advantage of and I'm quite excited to see what I finally get out of it. I will now be focusing mainly on the C7H thread, but I haven't closed this thread....still useful to keep an eye on. May I thank all of you for your help on this thread which has been invaluable!


Nice i am about to purchase CH7 next week ,so see you in the other thread


----------



## opethdisciple

nappydrew said:


> It does if you're running a Ryzen 2700X. BIOS 4008
> 
> Here's my takeaway, so far: There are some differences between how it works on X370 & X470, but very small as far as I can tell. Like 100 MHz small.
> 
> When your LLC & other parameters are set correctly, it runs basically an auto OC at ~4.2 GHz base clock. Temps play a role in this number, as do your LLC settings & power current limits. All cores will boost to ~4.25, but as soon as you put it under load the boost drops off to ~4.1. Again, this seems tied to temps.
> 
> If you've never OC'd before or you just don't want to put in the effort, it's a great way to get a well tuned and solid auto OC, with the bonus of board managed variable voltage.It's literally as easy as clicking a button for about 200-300 MHz of extra speed, conditions permitting..
> 
> All that said...I'll stick to old fashioned balls-out OC'ing, as you can push it farther, but this is certainly a useful tool. See thread:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8ej1zu/someone_in_a_facebook_group_im_in_discovered_that/


To turn precision boost on do I choose 'enabled'?


----------



## Lermite

KuvakeiPT said:


> Currently, I have vcore and CPU frequency at fixed values on my BIOS. After changing "minimum processor state" on my power plan to 20% (default 90%), the idle cores downclock to 1500MHz and vcore drops to 0.875v, according to HWInfo64.
> 
> Based on some of the last few comments, should I have been using an offset voltage setting, on the BIOS instead of my current config?


That's weird because I've just tried to set my Vcore manually at 1.225 V instead of an offset to get the same voltage, but if the core frequency downclocked, its voltage remained at 1.225 V no matter what.

I've finally set every to Auto to use ZenStates again because it's the most efficient way to save power.


----------



## Keith Myers

Been reading the thread everyday since 2700X dropped. Unfortunately, the information I have been waiting on hasn't appeared in any post so far. So, has anyone that does exclusive distributed computing 24/7 at full load tried the Performance Boost or XFR2 yet and had all cores stay boosted to above 4 Ghz? I'm not talking about for a few minutes or few hours doing a benchmark or memory stability test, I'm talking about the computer staying loaded at 100% for days or week doing real work.

I never bothered with Core Performance Boost on my 1700X and 1800X, I just manually set all cores to my highest stable long-term clock speed of 3.95Ghz. I'm wondering if the 2700X has any chance of clocking higher than that all cores at full load forever.


----------



## anonuser7

Can the experts please tell me which timings to drop further for better gaming performance? 

Also 3066 has errors below dram 1.36v but BSOD near 400% hci test on 1.36v and above. 3133 many errors and BSOD, 3200 not booting, tried dram calculator.


----------



## opethdisciple

So those with 2000 series chips are you enabling this precision boost override?

I turned it on this evening. Why does t come with a warning message before you enable it?

Before turning it on I was seeing boost clocks of 4GHz now I see it peak up to 4.1Ghz.

I don't overclock.

Is it definitely something that should be turned on?

Also are we sure this is new? I swear I saw this in the bios prior to 4008 and the 2000 series coming out.


----------



## opethdisciple

anonuser7 said:


> Can the experts please tell me which timings to drop further for better gaming performance?
> 
> Also 3066 has errors below dram 1.36v but BSOD near 400% hci test on 1.36v and above. 3133 many errors and BSOD, 3200 not booting, tried dram calculator.


Try what worked for me.

Set CPU LLC to 3 and SOC LLC to 1.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmm.. went back to using Zenstates.

With multipliers of 30x/35x/40.5x and vcores accordingly the system didn't lose any performance and is down by 10c....sits at a ridiculous 22c at idle.


----------



## CJMitsuki

anonuser7 said:


> Can the experts please tell me which timings to drop further for better gaming performance?
> 
> Also 3066 has errors below dram 1.36v but BSOD near 400% hci test on 1.36v and above. 3133 many errors and BSOD, 3200 not booting, tried dram calculator.


The calculator is just to give ideas and get you on the right track...Timings behave like a personality, every set of memory has its own personality. Mine is great and runs well but if I set certain timings to a certain value it will not boot at all but I can go tighter and its fine. Also some memory can have "memory holes" that seem to be tied certain voltages and while you wouldnt be able to post at X speed youd have no problem running at the next step higher. Like I said, every set is different. As for yours it would be better knowing what die you are running but in a general sense I usually would do my Cas first then the next 3 and get them hopefully running at their advertised timings with literally everything else on AUTO but my Cas, tRCDWR/tRCDRD, tRP which I would shoot for 14 ideally, as well as having Gear Down and Power Down Disabled, 1T, and ProcODT at 53 or 60. Run a decent memtest outside of your OS like memtest86 or buy the hci memtest64 deluxe which is really nice as it has performance marks and is really good at finding subtle errors. If error free Id boot up and make sure it posted. I would move to tRP and tRAS next. tRP will be between 20 and 40, I start around 26 and that means RAS is no lower than 40 and if it posts easily and error free I keep lowering until I find out where it is no longer error free then dial it back to the stable values. Good set will be 21-22 with RAS at 35-36 from what ive experienced. Next I move to tRFC and I start it around 270 with the tRFC2 and 4 at 192 and 132ish. I forget the proper values for 270 but if stable I once again drop it to 256, 190, 117 which is getting pretty close to its limit for my particular set of 3200 B-Die but I could go lower. tRFC usually nets a pretty decent gain aside from Primary timings.once I get those timings where they are nice and stable then I start working my way down the list but I think tWR and tCKE are probably next for priority bc your tRRDS, tRRDL, and tFAW look ok for now. After those then the rest should be fairly easy. Just tighten and test and be patient or else youll be plagued with display driver corruption and sys corruption which isnt a massive problem but very frustrating and avoidable if running tests outside of your OS before booting with changed timings. Along the way youll learn what your memory likes and doesnt like. Also, I run my memory at nearly 1.5v to keep max stability and Ive never had an issue. Im not recommending that if you arent comfortable doing it but it helped me get my set to run very fast timings and it could be something to consider if looking for the faster speeds @*3200MHz* . This is just my way of running through timings and Im sure is different from others but it has worked well for me. If you arent running BDie then just use the same process but keep the timings a bit more loose at first and drop them until you find the sweet spot. SoC, CLDO VDDP, VPP voltages can offer added stability if you can find what your Memory likes. IIRC my CLDO is 855 and VPP is 2.6ish with VDDP at default and Soc running at around 1.09. My ProcODT ran best @48ohms and added great stability so another thing to consider I guess. Good Luck. Hope something I said helped you out. Ill post my timings for reference.


----------



## Crest

Welp got my Crosshair 7 in and swapped out the Prime X370 Pro. Set it to 3200 DOCP and it booted zero issues and has been perfectly stable so far, but will run HCI overnight. Guess my prime was just a crappy launch unit.


----------



## pjoot

Keith Myers said:


> Been reading the thread everyday since 2700X dropped. Unfortunately, the information I have been waiting on hasn't appeared in any post so far. So, has anyone that does exclusive distributed computing 24/7 at full load tried the Performance Boost or XFR2 yet and had all cores stay boosted to above 4 Ghz? I'm not talking about for a few minutes or few hours doing a benchmark or memory stability test, I'm talking about the computer staying loaded at 100% for days or week doing real work.
> 
> I never bothered with Core Performance Boost on my 1700X and 1800X, I just manually set all cores to my highest stable long-term clock speed of 3.95Ghz. I'm wondering if the 2700X has any chance of clocking higher than that all cores at full load forever.


Yea, you just need good cooling. A Noctua NH-D15 is enough for a stable 4,1 GHz all boost and the temps go a bit above 70 C in benchmarks. I hope they really develop OC systems like that more.


----------



## anonuser7

opethdisciple said:


> Try what worked for me.
> 
> Set CPU LLC to 3 and SOC LLC to 1.


I have LLC 3 on CPU and LLC2 on SOC.



CJMitsuki said:


> The calculator is just to give ideas and get you on the right track...Timings behave like a personality, every set of memory has its own personality. Mine is great and runs well but if I set certain timings to a certain value it will not boot at all but I can go tighter and its fine. Also some memory can have "memory holes" that seem to be tied certain voltages and while you wouldnt be able to post at X speed youd have no problem running at the next step higher. Like I said, every set is different. As for yours it would be better knowing what die you are running


I have Hynix AFR 3200C16, will try higher voltages if I can get 3200 to work. Higher than 1.125V SOC is bad for stability right? Also for CLDO VDDP to take effect do I need to do a hard power reset? 

3000-stable
3066-BSOD in HCI memtest near 300-400%
3166-Many errors and BSOD
3200-Unbootable

So where should that put my CLDO VDDP value? Or is it different for everyone.




CJMitsuki said:


> Run a decent memtest outside of your OS like memtest86 or buy the hci memtest64 deluxe which is really nice as it has performance marks and is really good at finding subtle errors.


 I have tested with HCI test till 1400% error free with current settings, that should be enough? 



CJMitsuki said:


> Also, I run my memory at nearly 1.5v to keep max stability and Ive never had an issue. Im not recommending that if you arent comfortable doing it but it helped me get my set to run very fast timings and it could be something to consider if looking for the faster speeds


I have read Hynix ram safe limit is 1.45v?

Thanks for your help.

EDIT: I had previously made this post with more details



anonuser7 said:


> After a lot of testing, this is what I could get on my hynix AFR trident Z RGB 3200C16 ram, [email protected] and SOC auto w/LLC2. Anyless DRAM voltage will cause errors and more than 1.36 voltage would cause BSOD near 400% HCI test. 3066 also BSOD near 400% everytime with auto timings, anyway to fix this? 3133 and 3200 looks impossible because 3133 is very unstable, lots of errors and 3200 never boots, always windows error before booting, tried ryzen dram calculator, any input on this would be appreciated.
> 
> Also can anyone guide me which timings to reduce further or settings to change for better gaming performance?
> 
> CPU- [email protected] 1.331v w/LLC3
> Bios- 4008 official
> Windows 10 upto date


----------



## opethdisciple

Also this precision boot in the bios with the a 2000 series chip, are we sure it's precision boost 2 and not just the first gen one?

It doesn't say 2 in the bios.

The community might of just jumped the gun assuming this is the new version when in reality it's just the last iteration.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Somebody correct me, but isn't there only one PB, replaced in Ryzen2 by PB2 ?


----------



## pjoot

Just tap the Precision Boost Overdrive on and it uses the XFR2 if the hardware supports it. You will also need proper cooling and it works just fine.


----------



## opethdisciple

As @*nappydrew* states in this thread.... should I change my CPU LLC and SOC LLC to 4 and 3 respectively? That's what he has set.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8ej1zu/someone_in_a_facebook_group_im_in_discovered_that/

Currently I run CPU LLC 3 and SOC LLC 1.

Also your notice the last comment the dude says:

Unsung_Zero

"Precision Boost Overdrive is Different than Precision Boost 2. Pay attention."

That's nice and confusing.


----------



## pjoot

opethdisciple said:


> As @*nappydrew* states in this thread.... should I change my CPU LLC and SOC LLC to 4 and 3 respectively? That's what he has set.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8ej1zu/someone_in_a_facebook_group_im_in_discovered_that/
> 
> Currently I run CPU LLC 3 and SOC LLC 1.
> 
> Also your notice the last comment the dude says:
> 
> Unsung_Zero
> 
> "Precision Boost Overdrive is Different than Precision Boost 2. Pay attention."
> 
> That's nice and confusing.


Oh me god... the Precision Boost Overdrive uses the 2000-series XFR2 period. People on that Reddit read mix stuff up more than they have to. For Asus based boards it is the right option and just test it out with different LLC settings if you wish.


----------



## pjoot

This is for the Gigabyte board: 




As you see the Precision Boost Overdrive is just a 2000-series feature the mobo makers use to make OCing easier. It is different from "Precision Boost" or "Precision Boost 2.0" because AMD wanted to make sure it can be differentiated from the previous features. So if your mobo has the feature it means it has the same capabilities with it as the X470 ones.


----------



## MishelLngelo

What about manual settings ?
PPT Limit
TDC Limit
EDC Limit
I changed them to 1 at first and than to 10 but both resulted in stationary 600MHz CPU frequency.


----------



## opethdisciple

pjoot said:


> This is for the Gigabyte board: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiFPHdXLiPc
> 
> As you see the Precision Boost Overdrive is just a 2000-series feature the mobo makers use to make OCing easier. It is different from "Precision Boost" or "Precision Boost 2.0" because AMD wanted to make sure it can be differentiated from the previous features. So if your mobo has the feature it means it has the same capabilities with it as the X470 ones.


OK thank you.

The terminology they've used being so similar makes it a mine field to work out what is what.


----------



## mat9v

MishelLngelo said:


> What about manual settings ?
> PPT Limit
> TDC Limit
> EDC Limit
> I changed them to 1 at first and than to 10 but both resulted in stationary 600MHz CPU frequency.


Look on this page https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-75 post number 1859, open the "spoilers" section.
The Stilt is using some propriety software to change those limits on Windows, BUT from this you can see that they are in Watts and AMPs, so setting them to 10 results in CPU only being allowed to use 10A of current and.... only 600Mhz as a result 
Typical 2700X is limited to: 105W (PPT), 95A (TDC) and 140A (EDC)
But you can increase those values if you want your CPU to keep certain limits.


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> Look on this page https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-75 post number 1859, open the "spoilers" section.
> The Stilt is using some propriety software to change those limits on Windows, BUT from this you can see that they are in Watts and AMPs, so setting them to 10 results in CPU only being allowed to use 10A of current and.... only 600Mhz as a result
> Typical 2700X is limited to: 105W (PPT), 95A (TDC) and 140A (EDC)
> But you can increase those values if you want your CPU to keep certain limits.


Ah tnx. I thought they were percentages like in power limits elsewhere. I'm trying to reach 4.3GHz but can get only stable 42.5 @1.45v and 42.25GHz @1.4v. Temps are fine about 60c. at most.


----------



## gasolin

I thought there was not precission overdrive boost with the x370 mb

https://segmentnext.com/2018/04/17/amd-teases-z490-chipset/


----------



## opethdisciple

gasolin said:


> I thought there was not precission overdrive boost with the x370 mb
> 
> https://segmentnext.com/2018/04/17/amd-teases-z490-chipset/


I think that slide is wrong.

Defo in the bios as I enabled it last night.


----------



## pjoot

gasolin said:


> I thought there was not precission overdrive boost with the x370 mb
> 
> https://segmentnext.com/2018/04/17/amd-teases-z490-chipset/


AMD wanted to make sure that everyone who buys a X470 board gets it for sure. The manufacturers can add it to their existing older chipsets if they wish to do so but AMD doesn't guarantee it. The hardware changes between the chipsets are minimal so it is all about the manufacturer's support per model.


----------



## Xuper

I have problem with Bios 4008.it takes 2 minute to enter Bios when I press Delete but when I press ctrlaltdelete , It takes 20 sec.any idea?


----------



## gasolin

Can't find it in the bios where is it located?


----------



## opethdisciple

Xuper said:


> I have problem with Bios 4008.it takes 2 minute to enter Bios when I press Delete but when I press ctrlaltdelete , It takes 20 sec.any idea?


Have you made many changes in the bios?

You could save a profile in the bios (write it down as well just in case. Then reset to defaults and see if it solves the issue.

If it does make your bios changes being aware that something you've configured has made your boot slower.


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> Can't find it in the bios where is it located?


Advanced > AMD CBS > NBIO Common options > Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration


----------



## mat9v

Xuper said:


> I have problem with Bios 4008.it takes 2 minute to enter Bios when I press Delete but when I press ctrlaltdelete , It takes 20 sec.any idea?


Check cables for all SATA devices. Do you have RAID enabled? I had such problems too and they disappeared after I reconnected all SATA devices again. Hot boot as initiated by CTRL+ALT+Del may just bypass SATA devices detection and use drives already detected previously.


----------



## gasolin

MishelLngelo said:


> Advanced > AMD CBS > NBIO Common options > Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration


no option for that


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> no option for that


Which BIOS, my is 4008 ? Clock on ENABLE.


----------



## Keith Myers

pjoot said:


> Yea, you just need good cooling. A Noctua NH-D15 is enough for a stable 4,1 GHz all boost and the temps go a bit above 70 C in benchmarks. I hope they really develop OC systems like that more.


Again, I'm not asking about benchmarks. I'm asking about real world workload. For example SETI CPU tasks use exclusively AVX applications. They work a cpu HARD for 1 to 8 hours continuously. Anybody here do distributed computing loads with the cpu?


----------



## Xuper

mat9v said:


> Check cables for all SATA devices. Do you have RAID enabled? I had such problems too and they disappeared after I reconnected all SATA devices again. Hot boot as initiated by CTRL+ALT+Del may just bypass SATA devices detection and use drives already detected previously.


Ok , I reconnected All Sata and this apparently Fixed issue.I Restarted again and now it's faster before.


----------



## gasolin

MishelLngelo said:


> Which BIOS, my is 4008 ? Clock on ENABLE.


4008 

Clock enable?


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> 4008
> 
> Clock enable?


Sorry, cLick.


----------



## gasolin

Click ?


----------



## Pablogamer

Hello.

Someone with one 2600X/2700X on this board? The memory ram can go faster than 3200 Mhz with this new cpus?


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> Click ?


With the mouse, left click. Mouse does work in BIOS, maybe you have a wireless one. Keyboard would o too.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Pablogamer said:


> Hello.
> 
> Someone with one 2600X/2700X on this board? The memory ram can go faster than 3200 Mhz with this new cpus?


Yes, 2700x here memory works on 3333MHz here.


----------



## gasolin

click on mode 0 and enable?


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> click on mode 0 and enable?


Yes. from that drop down menu just choose Enable. Some more options will show but you can leave them as they were, 0s.


----------



## gasolin

Just aut,enable and disable options


----------



## Ph42oN

I've spent many days tweaking memory on 4008 now, i feel like its buggy. I was able to get 220% memtest without errors at 3333mhz, then i tested games, got crashes fast with those settings, earlier i had gaming stable settings that give errors before 100%. It seems like sometimes using same settings suddenly go from close to stable to really unstable.
I will try to get 3200 stable, if not im going back to 3404.

Edit: I have decided that i will no longer test using hci memtest, it is so unrealistic load that its better to run prime95 for testing memory, especially with this board being so sensitive to small changes with memory. It just doesn't tell much about stability in real world, i was able to find gaming stable settings at 3333mhz with quick prime95 test.


----------



## Keith Myers

That only works on the 2nd Gen X parts, correct? The 4008 BIOS has that option but it does nothing for the 1st Gen X Ryzens and X370 motherboards. Correct?


----------



## opethdisciple

gasolin said:


> 4008
> 
> Clock enable?


You need a 2000 series chip. But you probably already knew that.

PBO is there for me.


----------



## opethdisciple

I noticed this mode 0 last night.

What does it do?


----------



## Lermite

About the CadBus settings:
- MemCadBusClkDrvStren
- MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren
- MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren
- MemCadBusCkeDrvStren

On the web, I've only seen examples of values where each one is equal or higher than the previous one, such 30, 30, 30, 30 or 20, 30, 40, 60.
That's why I believed this was a rule but my RAM is more stable with 20, 30, 30, 24 with all the Setup values to 60.

Anyway, the Rtt, Setup and CadBus have a great impact on the RAM stability, and the "Auto" values do not suit every rig to it's worth spending the time to set them manually before declaring the RAM is unstable at some frequency.


----------



## ZeNch

Lermite said:


> About the CadBus settings:
> - MemCadBusClkDrvStren
> - MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren
> - MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren
> - MemCadBusCkeDrvStren
> 
> On the web, I've only seen examples of values where each one is equal or higher than the previous one, such 30, 30, 30, 30 or 20, 30, 40, 60.
> That's why I believed this was a rule but my RAM is more stable with 20, 30, 30, 24 with all the Setup values to 60.
> 
> Anyway, the Rtt, Setup and CadBus have a great impact on the RAM stability, and the "Auto" values do not suit every rig to it's worth spending the time to set them manually before declaring the RAM is unstable at some frequency.



If you change your ram speed or change your ram voltage, need to change MemCadBus settings?


----------



## Lermite

ZeNch said:


> If you change your ram speed or change your ram voltage, need to change MemCadBus settings?


They don't look related to the RAM frequency.
I don't know if it's related to its voltage but it could be because my RAM become unstable when I change its voltage from the one I choose (1.37V) before searching the right values to all other settings.


----------



## nappydrew

*Late Answers*



pjoot said:


> Thank you, so it is exactly like TheStilt said that it's pretty much the same to use that option and just OC the memory. I don't like running Prime for hours just to get the last 100 MHz so I am just fine with that.
> 
> If I remember right you also got the XFR2 there so with that option enabled your double core boost goes to higher than the 4,2 GHz base?


It's not the same as a static manual OC, especially in that there is variation in voltage as well as clock speed. With CPU LLC set to Lvl 4 and SOC on Lvl 3 and currents set co 130% for CPu and 120% for SOC, my idle clock is ~4.25 GHz. everything set to extreme except T probe.



opethdisciple said:


> What LLC level is correct?
> 
> I have it on CPU LLC 3 and SOC LLC 1 as someone advised me on here.
> 
> Works a treat stabilising my ram at 3200MHz.
> 
> I will try enabling this Precision Boost feature tonight.


I use level 4 for CPU and level 3 for SOC.



opethdisciple said:


> To turn precision boost on do I choose 'enabled'?


Enabled, yes


Last things I want to reiterate is that your clock speed with this feature enabled WILL DROP UNDER LOAD (Mine to just over 4 GHz) , unlike a manual OC. So no, it is NOT the same. Bear in mind that because you are giving control of clock and voltage over to an automatic system, you are subjecting yourself to V spikes and other variable values that are still being actively "figured out."


----------



## nappydrew

*Lots of conflicting info*



opethdisciple said:


> As @*nappydrew* states in this thread.... should I change my CPU LLC and SOC LLC to 4 and 3 respectively? That's what he has set.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8ej1zu/someone_in_a_facebook_group_im_in_discovered_that/
> 
> Currently I run CPU LLC 3 and SOC LLC 1.
> 
> Also your notice the last comment the dude says:
> 
> Unsung_Zero
> 
> "Precision Boost Overdrive is Different than Precision Boost 2. Pay attention."
> 
> That's nice and confusing.






pjoot said:


> Oh me god... the Precision Boost Overdrive uses the 2000-series XFR2 period. People on that Reddit read mix stuff up more than they have to. For Asus based boards it is the right option and just test it out with different LLC settings if you wish.


The guy who commented under me on that Reddit thread (Unsung_Zero) may or may not be off his meds...

Here's why:

I have seen at least one X470 board with this feature enabled, boosting up to the 4.35 GHz threshold, whereas, with X370, specifically my board, the highest I can achieve is about 100 MHz less, with it enabled. I'm back to manual, as I only wanted to test its functionality, and am currently running my 2700X Prime stable at 4.35 GHz @ 1.45v, and I can cold boot at 4.4 GHz with same voltage, so it doesn't appear to be related to the silicon lottery, as I believe I have at least an avg CPU, judging by early reported numbers and benchmarks.

I'm not saying anyone's wrong. I'm basically saying I still don't know for sure if the X470 has some sort of "special sauce" for its Precision Boost Overdrive, because the numbers are lacking, mostly anecdotal, and mostly confusing AF. I'm getting contradictory opinions form all over the place, with very little in the way of REAL evidence to point in either direction, not including my own rather crude testing.


----------



## CJMitsuki

Ph42oN said:


> I've spent many days tweaking memory on 4008 now, i feel like its buggy. I was able to get 220% memtest without errors at 3333mhz, then i tested games, got crashes fast with those settings, earlier i had gaming stable settings that give errors before 100%. It seems like sometimes using same settings suddenly go from close to stable to really unstable.
> I will try to get 3200 stable, if not im going back to 3404.
> 
> Edit: I have decided that i will no longer test using hci memtest, it is so unrealistic load that its better to run prime95 for testing memory, especially with this board being so sensitive to small changes with memory. It just doesn't tell much about stability in real world, i was able to find gaming stable settings at 3333mhz with quick prime95 test.


I run 4008 and literally have no problems. it could be your memory just doesnt like the revision. About HCI Memtest, if you arent running the paid version then I definitely wouldnt trust it but the paid "Deluxe" is very nice. It lets you test outside of your OS which has access to all of your memory. While you are inside the Operating System there is always memory that you cannot test because it is being used. With that being said, you also cant just run one type of test and expect to rule out all chance of errors. Memtest86 and HCI Memtest Deluxe are best for picking up errors that or harder to find and as said before they can access all memory installed, unhindered by the Operating System. You would also want to run stress tests in addition like p95. I run memtest86, HCI Deluxe, Prime95, OCCT, Intel burn, etc. Stressing in the OS alone will never give you 100% assuredness that you are error free. Aside from all of that HCI memtest Deluxe has a performance benchmark score as well that you can use to gauge how timings are affecting your CPU performance without ever having to hop into Windows so you can jump right back into the BIOS and make more changes and boot the memtest to check the performance mark rather than wasting time. That in my opinion is a very nice feature and has helped me many times from gimping myself due to always thinking lower timings=better performance which definitely dont Example-when i run 14-13-13-21-34 I am fully stable but doesnt net me better performance over 14-14-14-21-35. I even ran CPU benchmarks to make sure because I didnt believe it but it was true. It was a very noticable change in the benchmark scores too. So, I dont trust MCI Memtest in its application form because it isnt accessing all available memory, nor is any program you run while the OS is loaded.


----------



## opethdisciple

nappydrew said:


> It's not the same as a static manual OC, especially in that there is variation in voltage as well as clock speed. With CPU LLC set to Lvl 4 and SOC on Lvl 3 and currents set co 130% for CPu and 120% for SOC, my idle clock is ~4.25 GHz. everything set to extreme except T probe.
> 
> 
> I use level 4 for CPU and level 3 for SOC.
> 
> 
> Enabled, yes
> 
> 
> Last things I want to reiterate is that your clock speed with this feature enabled WILL DROP UNDER LOAD (Mine to just over 4 GHz) , unlike a manual OC. So no, it is NOT the same. Bear in mind that because you are giving control of clock and voltage over to an automatic system, you are subjecting yourself to V spikes and other variable values that are still being actively "figured out."


Have you manually set your voltage or do you leave it on auto?

I had a play around with CPU LLC at 4 last night. I noticed the voltages would peak at 1.5v at times. Of course they are variable and do go lower under load but are we sure that LLC 4 is a safe thing to run on the CPU?

And you say you put every thing on extreme. DO you mean things like power phase control?


----------



## dalathegreat

The B350 board got bios v4011, maybe we can expect one for X370/X470 soon?


----------



## dalathegreat

Keith Myers said:


> Again, I'm not asking about benchmarks. I'm asking about real world workload. For example SETI CPU tasks use exclusively AVX applications. They work a cpu HARD for 1 to 8 hours continuously. Anybody here do distributed computing loads with the cpu?


Also interested in hearing this, I have my 1700 running BOINC since release last year, the 2700x sure is tempting


----------



## opethdisciple

So I have been running LLC 3 on CPU and LLC 1 on Soc for the past week and much much better stability wise with my ram at 3200MHz.

However... things are still not 100% stable.

I get the occasional crash in games. PC is fine but the game crashes to desktop. Hard to say if it's a bug in game or PC, but when my ram was unstable the games would crash to desktop too.

Again fairly rare now but still happening.

However today during a gaming session I paused the game and after a while the PC reset it's self.

So I still haven't found stability yet.

Settings as follows:

BIOS at defaults.

RAM at DOCP

CPU LLC 3

SOC LLC 1

PBO enabled

What do you think I should change?

Try as mentioned above CPU LLC at 4 and SOC LLC at 3?


----------



## opethdisciple

I found this that looks very interesting.

I was looking for information on LLC and found as a side benefit a chart supposedly listing Asus recommended voltages.

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html

They also reckon that LLC 1 is the best to use.

but then they are probably using manually set voltages and it is referring to the 1000 series.


----------



## Lermite

opethdisciple said:


> I found this that looks very interesting.
> 
> I was looking for information on LLC and found as a side benefit a chart supposedly listing Asus recommended voltages.
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-amd-ryzen,5011-2.html
> 
> They also reckon that LLC 1 is the best to use.
> 
> but then they are probably using manually set voltages and it is referring to the 1000 series.


Changing the LLC level implies to change the set voltage, to get the same applied voltage during load.

Off course, increasing the LLC without adapting the set voltage ends up with a too high applied voltage. This is what Tom's Hardware did to claim that high LLC levels gives too high voltages.

Here is my test of LLC with a properly set voltage for each LLC level: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-238.html#post26243663

You should understand how the LLC works and its purpose before claiming anything about it.


----------



## Keith Myers

*Not much information available*



dalathegreat said:


> Also interested in hearing this, I have my 1700 running BOINC since release last year, the 2700x sure is tempting


Not getting any feedback other than your response. Guess not many BOINC users haunt these forums. I have been running distributed computing for 17 years now.

I want to upgrade my two older Windows 7 crunchers to the new hardware but trying to determine the best path forward is challenging with the lack of information.

Do I buy the X370 motherboards for a good price? If I do, do I then use the 1st gen or 2nd processors in them? Or do I spring for the new motherboards with their premium pricing at more than MSRP coupled with the 2nd gen processor? Will I get enough performance boost out of them to justify the extra cost? I will be moving to Linux when I upgrade too. No support for tuning other than what's available from the BIOS. The lack of monitoring tools in Linux is challenging. But my two existing Linux crunchers are my highest performers. I will probably keep my Windows 10 system on Windows for the near future . . . . . until I finally get fed up with Microsoft and their updates and ditch Windows for good.:thumbsdow

I would have thought the board manufacturers would have figured the AM4 platform out by now compared to the rushed release of 1st gen. But I am not getting any "warm fuzzies" from the Crosshair VII Hero thread. It seems to be having just as many teething issues as the 1st gen board. And I haven't found any thread discussing the X470 Prime Pro yet which would be the logical move based on my experience with the X370 Prime Pro.


----------



## SaccoSVD

There's plenty of info about LLC, but plenty of controversy about it. I found LLC3 is about the best compromise regarding all the factors involved. Tried LLC4 for a while without problems and also LLC5, but I'm not confident enough about LLC5 as Raja said there are periodical +50mA excursions over the set voltage.

LLC5 would only be needed when you are squeezing all the OC potential of your chip, but since you're putting pressure on the system at critical voltages you can expect to have some problem sooner or later. I prefer to OC where voltages make sense and for that LLC3 is enough.


----------



## mat9v

Keith Myers said:


> Not getting any feedback other than your response. Guess not many BOINC users haunt these forums. I have been running distributed computing for 17 years now.
> 
> I want to upgrade my two older Windows 7 crunchers to the new hardware but trying to determine the best path forward is challenging with the lack of information.
> 
> Do I buy the X370 motherboards for a good price? If I do, do I then use the 1st gen or 2nd processors in them? Or do I spring for the new motherboards with their premium pricing at more than MSRP coupled with the 2nd gen processor? Will I get enough performance boost out of them to justify the extra cost? I will be moving to Linux when I upgrade too. No support for tuning other than what's available from the BIOS. The lack of monitoring tools in Linux is challenging. But my two existing Linux crunchers are my highest performers. I will probably keep my Windows 10 system on Windows for the near future . . . . . until I finally get fed up with Microsoft and their updates and ditch Windows for good.:thumbsdow
> 
> I would have thought the board manufacturers would have figured the AM4 platform out by now compared to the rushed release of 1st gen. But I am not getting any "warm fuzzies" from the Crosshair VII Hero thread. It seems to be having just as many teething issues as the 1st gen board. And I haven't found any thread discussing the X470 Prime Pro yet which would be the logical move based on my experience with the X370 Prime Pro.


I would go with most cost effective buy. X370 and 1700, OC them as much as possible - there are now some very nice offers for old generation CPUs, some with motherboards as well. Just look at https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html to buy one with decent VRMs on it since you are planning on running it 24/7.


----------



## opethdisciple

@*SaccoSVD* 

I was just looking at your signature and notice the following:

CPU LLC3 and SOC LLC3 / CPU and SOC Phase control = Extreme / CPU Current Cap. 130% (CB15 score 1790)

I have my CPU at LLC3 and SOC at 1. I might move it up to 3 as well.

But was wondering about what exactly the phase control does and the CPU current cap at 130%?


----------



## Lermite

opethdisciple said:


> But was wondering about what exactly the phase control does and the CPU current cap at 130%?


The Phase Control determines which VRM are activated to provide the required power.

Extreme: all the VRM remains active regardless the load. It may consumes a bit more power but its makes the VRM cooler because the power is equally spread among them. 
Standard: the active VRM are determined by the CPU commands, but I don't know how it works exactly.
Optimized: Only the necessary number of VRM to provide the required power are activated: its makes the VRM more effiicient, saving a bit power, but as the power is concentrated on a few VRM, its makes them hotter.
Manual: I don't know how it works.

The Current Capability is a limit to the current that the CPU and the SOC can require.
Raising this limit do not increase the current but it avoid it to be limited in case of overclocking so it's better to set this value to 130% regardless the overclocking level.


----------



## gasolin

opethdisciple said:


> You need a 2000 series chip. But you probably already knew that.
> 
> PBO is there for me.


I have a 2600 cpu

This morning i tried 4ghz had to set cpu LLC to 2 and i had vore to 1.200 volt and it's stable

The 1600 i had to use i think it was 1.3625 voltage to run it at 4ghz 

https://valid.x86.fr/bbvr29


----------



## F0RCE963

Lermite said:


> The Phase Control determines which VRM are activated to provide the required power.
> 
> Extreme: all the VRM remains active regardless the load. It may consumes a bit more power but its makes the VRM cooler because the power is equally spread among them.
> Standard: the active VRM are determined by the CPU commands, but I don't know how it works exactly.
> Optimized: Only the necessary number of VRM to provide the required power are activated: its makes the VRM more effiicient, saving a bit power, but as the power is concentrated on a few VRM, its makes them hotter.
> Manual: I don't know how it works.
> 
> The Current Capability is a limit to the current that the CPU and the SOC can require.
> Raising this limit do not increase the current but it avoid it to be limited in case of overclocking so it's better to set this value to 130% regardless the overclocking level.


So, it should always be set to extreme? Are they really cooler than standard or like ~1C cooler?


----------



## mat9v

You guys know, that IF frequency is supposedly tied directly to memory controller, right?
Well it seems that it is not so. I have installed latest Sandra - probably most comprehensive testing and hardware information package there is and what it shows is very interesting.
I started playing with memory speeds because is shows all multipliers for memory controller, fsb and IF and I have noticed a strange thing - IF multiplier changes in somewhat independent way to memory controller. For example memory speed of XXX is paired with IF multiplier of YYY:
2133 - 10
2400 - 12
2666 - 13
2800 - 14
2933 - 14
3000 - 15
3066 - 15
3133 - 15
3200 - 16
So unless this software is wrong (and I do wonder about that), IF is using buffering and does not follow memory controller frequency exactly. It may also have impact on benchmark results.
Now the IF frequency rises every 200Mhz of memory speed so at: 2000/2200/2400/2600 and so on so it would sometimes be better to use higher memory frequency instead of lower with a bit better timings when on the "cusp" of higher IF clock. For example I would definitely use 3200 instead of 3133 with tight timings or 3400 with worse timings instead of 3333 with better ones.
I did not take ss from all those results but if anyone want "proof" I can do that, it just takes some reboots


----------



## Avithohol

mat9v said:


> You guys know, that IF frequency is supposedly tied directly to memory controller, right?
> Well it seems that it is not so. I have installed latest Sandra - probably most comprehensive testing and hardware information package there is and what it shows is very interesting.
> I started playing with memory speeds because is shows all multipliers for memory controller, fsb and IF and I have noticed a strange thing - IF multiplier changes in somewhat independent way to memory controller. For example memory speed of XXX is paired with IF multiplier of YYY:
> 2133 - 10
> 2400 - 12
> 2666 - 13
> 2800 - 14
> 2933 - 14
> 3000 - 15
> 3066 - 15
> 3133 - 15
> 3200 - 16
> So unless this software is wrong (and I do wonder about that), IF is using buffering and does not follow memory controller frequency exactly. It may also have impact on benchmark results.
> Now the IF frequency rises every 200Mhz of memory speed so at: 2000/2200/2400/2600 and so on so it would sometimes be better to use higher memory frequency instead of lower with a bit better timings when on the "cusp" of higher IF clock. For example I would definitely use 3200 instead of 3133 with tight timings or 3400 with worse timings instead of 3333 with better ones.
> I did not take ss from all those results but if anyone want "proof" I can do that, it just takes some reboots


This is quite interesting finding, maybe you can share some benches when you have time


----------



## SaccoSVD

F0RCE963 said:


> So, it should always be set to extreme? Are they really cooler than standard or like ~1C cooler?


I've measured the back of the board months ago at Phase extreme/auto and different LLCs during OCCT Linpack.

The temps on the outer MOSFETS was about 40c while the max temps on the hottest ones never exceeded ~90c

The RAM slots were all at 40c BTW

Conclusion: Nothing to worry about temp wise. Also, there was no significant temp difference at normal vs extreme. Nothing out of the margin of error.


----------



## F0RCE963

SaccoSVD said:


> I've measured the back of the board months ago at Phase extreme/auto and different LLCs during OCCT Linpack.
> 
> The temps on the outer MOSFETS was about 40c while the max temps on the hottest ones never exceeded ~90c
> 
> The RAM slots were all at 40c BTW
> 
> Conclusion: Nothing to worry about temp wise. Also, there was no significant temp difference at normal vs extreme. Nothing out of the margin of error.


Hmm, good to hear about that! Now since I am back to using an older BIOS, which is stable for me, I may end up playing with overclocking even more now. How hot are they rated for? 120?


----------



## SaccoSVD

No idea, but normally 150c...certainly 90c doesn't constitute a problem. I measured during Summer I believe. (def not winter)


----------



## Lermite

The VRM mosfets can get very hot but what to worry about is not their temperature as they can handle very high ones, but the ones of the nearby components that are much more sensitive to it.
So, to preserve the lifespan of every components, it's better to keep the VRM as cool as possible.


----------



## opethdisciple

It's looking like my recent instability that came back after I thought I had got to the bottom of my ram issues may (and I need to spend more time with PC) be caused by enabling PBO in the bios on Friday.

The issue I was getting was freezing and even one spontaneous reboot but only when I paused a game for an extended period of time.

A few crashes here and there during game play though.

I turned it off and left a game running paused for about 10 mins and the PC was fine so fingers crossed it fixes that problem.

Maybe this PBO is still a beta thing on x370 boards?


----------



## AndreiD

Has anyone noticed issues with RAM chucking out errors after reboots or a cold boot? I managed to get 3066Mhz stable with basic C16 timings, passes 1+ hour of Ram Test, but sometimes after a reboot or a cold boot I start getting memory errors. I'm not sure how to fix this since I've tried higher SoC & DRAM voltage and that didn't help, any tips? 

So far only 2933Mhz with C16 timings seems stable under all scenarios (even after multiple reboots/cold boots)...


----------



## MishelLngelo

AndreiD said:


> Has anyone noticed issues with RAM chucking out errors after reboots or a cold boot? I managed to get 3066Mhz stable with basic C16 timings, passes 1+ hour of Ram Test, but sometimes after a reboot or a cold boot I start getting memory errors. I'm not sure how to fix this since I've tried higher SoC & DRAM voltage and that didn't help, any tips?
> 
> So far only 2933Mhz with C16 timings seems stable under all scenarios (even after multiple reboots/cold boots)...


Yeah, something like that. When making large changes to RAM frequency or latency, windows throws a memory related BSOD but after second boot it loads and runs as it should.


----------



## mat9v

MishelLngelo said:


> Yeah, something like that. When making large changes to RAM frequency or latency, windows throws a memory related BSOD but after second boot it loads and runs as it should.


I have a strangest feeling that sometimes this board just don't apply all setting related to memory correctly and either the stable runs are the "correctly applied" or the unstable runs are. There is simply no reason for something to be stable for 24h under various stressing benchmarks just to be completely unstable 2 minutes later after hot reboot with the same settings, and that is what I have seen. For now, I simply do not reboot, always putting my PC to sleep and it has been stable that way for more than a week with 4.1Ghz, overclocked memory (3133) from what it should work like (3000) and tight timings (or what is called tight for Hynix memory).
The thing is, Ryzen Timings Checker shows what I have set in bios and HWiNFO agrees, so I have no idea if my settings are stable because AFAIK both RTC and HWiNFO check CPU and controllers registers directly and not through bios... I'm confused a bit here


----------



## Lermite

If you have a mining graphic card on the middle PCIE 16X slot, could you tell me the actual temperatures of:
- the GPU
- the PCH
according to HWiNFO for example?

I'm thinking about mounting back the original heatsink of my PCH but I wouldn't like it to make the PCH much hotter.

I struggled for months to stabilize my RAM at 3200 despite it was perfectly stable before.
I've searched the cause for a long time.

Mounting a fan on the PCH heatsink made the RAM much more unstable, while my RAM stick has several small heatsink instead of a big one.

I suspected my RAM sticks to be more sensitive to electromagnetic interferences so I've replaced the small heatsinks by a huge.
My RAM was still unstable but at least, I'm sure it remains cool.

Finally, I've replaced the DIY heatsink on the PCH by the original one and TADAM: my RAM is stable again!

I still don't know how the PCH heatsink can make the RAM unstable but *do not, ever, replace the PCH heatsink*.


----------



## SaccoSVD

As much as I hated the ASUS AI suite in the past. I've been using the last version of it for a week now and have absolutely no problem with it.

No CPU/VRM tweaking, only for the fan control.

In the past, maybe due to poor BIOS, or poor (not fully stable) OC it crashed my machine often, specially when changing Fan profiles. Not the case anymore.


----------



## ZeNch

SaccoSVD said:


> As much as I hated the ASUS AI suite in the past. I've been using the last version of it for a week now and have absolutely no problem with it.
> 
> No CPU/VRM tweaking, only for the fan control.
> 
> In the past, maybe due to poor BIOS, or poor (not fully stable) OC it crashed my machine often, specially when changing Fan profiles. Not the case anymore.



Thanks, you answered my question (my non posted question haha)

I think to use FanXpert the last week.

PS: The next month I change my segfaulted CPU, I'm need lucky for sillicon lottery.


----------



## hlreijnders

Just tried the AI suite for the first time in over a year. Saw the interface, went to settings, apps and uninstall again. 

I like the UEFI interface, but I can't stand the AI Suite interface for some reason.

On another note, I can't seem to get my Corsair 3200 C16 Hynix MFR set stable at 3000Mhz since I upgraded from 1700 to 2700X. Anyone else having problems getting their RAM stable after the upgrade?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Pixel 2 met Tapatalk


----------



## mat9v

A bit of interesting info found on HardOCP about black screens and sudden power downs:

"I ran into some failures using PB2 and I was able to track these down to NOT being PB2's issue, but rather a Windows Bug. We are using the latest version of Windows 10 64-bit and all its updates that were available on April 17th. We knew we were going to be doing a lot of testing, so we froze our OS updates at that point. What I was finding is that I would get these random power-downs using Cinebench, HWinfo64, and CPUz at the same time. I could not replicate the error without these three programs running simultaneously. At time I just assumed that I was beating on the CPU hard enough to make it fail, until it went into a hard power-down while sitting idle at the desktop, and I could replicate this issue at idle. Talking with AMD and ASUS about this, they asked me to work through the other power profiles we were not using. We use "High Power" for all our testing here. I moved to the Balanced profile, and it still happened. I then moved to the Ryzen Balanced profile, and it was still happening. Once I moved back to the High Performance profile again, I could not repeat the error. I could not replicate the error in Balanced or Ryzen Balanced either. ASUS let me know that there has been a Windows bug identified with this issue. The current solution to the issues seems to be to switch power profiles one or two times and it will correct itself. So if you are having some odd shutdowns, do not assume it is anything hardware or heat related."

It seems that not all sudden errors are caused by OC faults...


----------



## hlreijnders

Well, I think this sums up my random reboots I hope. Going to test everything again. I was already wondering why Memtest would never show errors, but just rebooted the system at random coverage. I hope this explains it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Pixel 2 met Tapatalk


----------



## karenin

Is 54°C too much for RAM?


----------



## nappydrew

karenin said:


> Is 54°C too much for RAM?


It's not too much, no, but it is a bit higher than normal.
What are you running at at (speed and voltage)?


----------



## nappydrew

opethdisciple said:


> Have you manually set your voltage or do you leave it on auto?
> 
> I had a play around with CPU LLC at 4 last night. I noticed the voltages would peak at 1.5v at times. Of course they are variable and do go lower under load but are we sure that LLC 4 is a safe thing to run on the CPU?
> 
> And you say you put every thing on extreme. DO you mean things like power phase control?


1 -- When using PBO, I run all Vcore at AUTO, but I run SOC @ 1.1v, manually, only other meaningful adjustments are LLC and current capability %'s.

2 -- The momentary spikes over 1.5v are not much different than those observed when I run bone-stock at factory defaults. I don't see it as problem, unless it's sustained, which I have not observed to be an issue. For the most part my voltage stays well under that, when using PBO. 

3-- When I referenced running extreme, I'm referring to CPU phase control and SOC phase control, in the DIGI+ section of the tweaker page in your UEIF, but to reiterate, I do leave T-Probe enabled, and I do not set that to Extrrme, AKA... I do NOT run with load balanced per current, rather I use T Probe to balance for current according to VRM temps.

**NOTE: All of this being said, I still prefer manual OC'ing, as my 2700X is Prime stable at 1.45v and 4.324 GHz.**


----------



## karenin

nappydrew said:


> It's not too much, no, but it is a bit higher than normal.
> What are you running at at (speed and voltage)?


3000 with 1,35 and 1,03 SOC. Sticks are 3400 Gskill D-Dies.

I just had a single error on a normally fully stable sys (i already was at 16000% ramtest with it). The only difference to the 16000 run and the one with the error was, that i started the test after a full day of using the pc (as opposed to run it after fresh restart). That error rly came out of nowhere, so i thought it may be temp related (i heard of timings that are temp sensitive, refresh cycles mostly. So it may not even be "too hot" but "too hot for the border for a timing").

But since it was while i browsed, i think its vSOC related, because errors when multitasking while ramtest was active were always vSOC related in the past for me. I started over to finding the right voltage, am now at 0,93v from 1,05 down and no errors up to now.

I just wonder if that could be possible, but at the same time i wonder even more why would it happen to me? I have a big case, no cables that disrupt airflow and also a 200mm blowing on mobo/ram. Maybe something D-Die related? I only ever see discussions about B-Dies..


----------



## SaccoSVD

I don't like the AI suite either, so laggy. But if I wanna set the fans up for some reason is there. Good it uses 0 CPU when minimized.


----------



## Lermite

SaccoSVD said:


> I don't like the AI suite either, so laggy. But if I wanna set the fans up for some reason is there. Good it uses 0 CPU when minimized.


Does it allows to regulate the CPU fans speed according to several probes?

As the bios doesn't allow it, I had to connect one of my two CPU fans to the same connectors than the read case fan, for it to adapt its speed depending on the CPU, the VRMs and the PCH temperatures and not only the CPU alone.


----------



## mat9v

delete


----------



## SaccoSVD

Lermite said:


> Does it allows to regulate the CPU fans speed according to several probes?
> 
> As the bios doesn't allow it, I had to connect one of my two CPU fans to the same connectors than the read case fan, for it to adapt its speed depending on the CPU, the VRMs and the PCH temperatures and not only the CPU alone.


Not that I know. You can only select the fan position.


----------



## Lermite

SaccoSVD said:


> Not that I know. You can only select the fan position.


Thanks.
AI Suite does not allows anything new so I'll keep staying away from it.


BTW, I've launched the AIDA Caches benchmark to compare the values of Performance Bias:


----------



## SaccoSVD

Seems like CB11.5 is the best.


----------



## SaccoSVD

CB15 gave me 1800cb with BIAS set to CB11.5...not bad. I usually get 1780cb

Also seemed to push the CPU further somehow, the temp while running CB15 was 67c and normally is around 60c. (Debatable, I'm not sure about the temps being higher)

Here's my AIDA bench with CB11.5 BIAS.

Kit: 64GB Corsair Vengeance LED 2933Mhz 16-17-17-17-35-69-1T


----------



## Lermite

Each Performance Bias value can give a different result on each rig.
A value can even be unstable on a rig while providing the best performance with stability on another one.

That's why Asus left the choice between several values. Each of us have to test them to find the best one.

To me, CB11.5 looks the best but this result probably don't apply to anybody else.


----------



## ZeNch

Lermite said:


> Each Performance Bias value can give a different result on each rig.
> A value can even be unstable on a rig while providing the best performance with stability on another one.
> 
> That's why Asus left the choice between several values. Each of us have to test them to find the best one.
> 
> To me, CB11.5 looks the best but this result probably don't apply to anybody else.


Auto setting, what setting is? Or the value change depend utilization of CPU?

I ever use CB15 and now I have unstable overclock (CPU) in stress test not in daily use. I don't try to change this parameter.


----------



## Lermite

ZeNch said:


> Auto setting, what setting is? Or the value change depend utilization of CPU?


When a setting let the choice between a few value (and not a free number), "Auto" always select one of them, always the same.
Performance Bias on Auto equals to None.




ZeNch said:


> I ever use CB15 and now I have unstable overclock (CPU) in stress test not in daily use. I don't try to change this parameter.


You should take the time to test every values of Performance Bias because all of them appart Auto and None bring a big performance boost and at least one of them should be stable to you.


----------



## Pablogamer

For this motherboard, will be difference between the Ryzen 2700 and the Ryzen 2700x? I do RMA with Amazon of my 1700X and will change for Ryzen 2


----------



## gasolin

Nothing except for max speed, the same as a 1700 and 1700x


----------



## Pablogamer

gasolin said:


> Nothing except for max speed, the same as a 1700 and 1700x


¿XFR2 an POB2 will work?


----------



## gasolin

some say they have precision overdrive boost, personally i don't.

I want all the bells and whistle so im upgrading to X470


----------



## Pablogamer

gasolin said:


> some say they have precision overdrive boost, personally i don't.
> 
> I want all the bells and whistle so im upgrading to X470


So i need to overclock manually? In this case is no sense to buy the X version?


----------



## mat9v

Except maybe a silicon lottery higher chance 
Beside the price difference is small enough that if you get a dud you can still use acceptably without overclocking.


----------



## Reous

*Bios 4011*

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4011.zip
Not sure about changelog yet but i guess this:
_Update AGESA 1.0.0.2a + SMU 43.18 ??_


----------



## mat9v

What does SMU do in this case? What is it responsible for?


----------



## Reous

SMU = System Management Unit

Sounds like just another security fix


----------



## Lermite

Reous said:


> *Bios 4011*
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4011.zip
> Not sure about changelog yet but i guess this:
> _Update AGESA 1.0.0.2a + SMU 43.18 ??_


In the bios 3203, the CBS section was moved and renamed.
Finding the new one took much time but it was pretty easy.

In the bios, the CBS section looks like it disappeared.
There is even no "PE32 Image" subsection anywhere.

That means my modding tools are outdated and I can't mod the CBS section any more 
Unless somebody finds out how to mod the 4011's CBS, we'll have to deal with it unmodded.


----------



## Reous

It is still the same??? Look again


----------



## Lermite

Reous said:


> It is still the same??? Look again


It drives me crazy. I tried again with the 4011 and the 4008 but if modding the 4008 still goes fine, it does not work at all on the 4011 and I can't find out what I do wrong.

The 4008 works fine anyway so it's no use to me to bother with 4011.


----------



## Reous

So you still cant find the cbs pe32 file or something elso now?

Anyway im also not sure if this bios is worth it just because the security fix.


----------



## opethdisciple

crakej said:


> As promised - report on ram speeds on C7H x470 - same 1700x, same Sammy b-die 4266CL19s
> 
> I have my stable, fast 3200 100% stable which I wanted, but...
> 
> There is plenty of room for faster speeds than I had on my Prime x370 Pro - I can just load defaults, select DOCP, speed 3533MTs and not only can I boot, but it's stable! Awful DOCP timings, but stable. I have been able to boot to Windows at 3800+ but that is unstable without playing around. My Prime Pro could boot up to 3400 using DOCP and nothing else, but was totally unstable. I could not boot any higher than this.
> 
> This board has different behaviours to learn and take advantage of and I'm quite excited to see what I finally get out of it. I will now be focusing mainly on the C7H thread, but I haven't closed this thread....still useful to keep an eye on. May I thank all of you for your help on this thread which has been invaluable!


This is interesting as I am having lots of issues getting my B-Die ram stable at DOCP 3200MHz stable on this board.

I'm hoping not to have to buy a new mobo.


----------



## opethdisciple

malakudi said:


> Try following settings:
> 14-14-14-34-48 all other auto, procodt 48, rtt all auto, geardown disabled, 1T command rate, power down disable
> SOC 0.95
> RAM Voltage 1.375
> CPU LLC3
> SOC LLC1
> 
> These are the settings worked for me on 4008, especially CPU LLC3 (I don't overclock!). I have a 1700X processor but you could try these settings. Without CPU LLC3 (LLC Auto) I still had a few bitflips every 150-200% of HCI memtest. With CPU LLC3 I passed 1000%.
> 
> In 3404 my RAM was stable at 14-14-14-34-48, procodt 53, rtt 34-disabled-48, geardown disabled, 1T command rate, power down disable, SOC 1.05, RAM Voltage 1.36, CPU and SOC LLC auto


I'll give this a go as my ram is still not stable.

I am running out of options what i can do to make it work even at 3200MHz. I've done everything I can think of.

The next logical step will be to buy a x470 board.

---

One thing I keep noticing and your not the first when people talk about ram speed they seem to miss out a number.

Shouldn't it be 14 14 14 14 34 48?

But your not the first which has me confused.


----------



## veckans

Got my 2700X today after a nice sale during the weekend and here are some quick results from my testing.

BIOS 4008 won't let me run my RAM faster than 2933MHz (3000MHz worked with my R 1600) and any timing changes results in no boot. Got a Cinebench R15 Score of 1776.

BIOS 4011 let's me set the RAM to 3000MHz like they are rated for, but I get a slightly lower Cinebench score (1753).
Also, for some reason I can't overclock the CPU. No matter what multiplier I set in BIOS the CPU remains at stock speeds. Haven't tried OC with 4011 yet.

EDIT: 4011 fixed the overclocking bug for me and now I can try out some OC capabilities.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I had no problem with processor OC with 2700x and 4008, didn't try 4011 and will not until I find out what it's all about.


----------



## blackdove

MishelLngelo said:


> I had no problem with processor OC with 2700x and 4008, didn't try 4011 and will not until I find out what it's all about.


How fast can your RAM speed go with 4008?
My 3600c17 RAM Kits failed to run 3133 or higher, no matter how i tried timing stuff.


----------



## Lermite

I've found out what didn't work properly. As it worked fine on another computer, I might mod the bios 4011 and here is the result:

https://puissanceled.com/vrac/4011L1.zip

I'm running with it right now and it works as fine as the official 4011.

This modded version has SB Clock Spread Spectrum disabled, because I've already compared enabled and disabled on 4008 and I my RAM stability was exactly the same so it's not worth keeping this setting enabled.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Lermite said:


> I've found out what didn't work properly. As it worked fine on another computer, I might mod the bios 4011 and here is the result:
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/4011L1.zip
> 
> I'm running with it right now and it works as fine as the official 4011.
> 
> This modded version has SB Clock Spread Spectrum disabled, because I've already compared enabled and disabled on 4008 and I my RAM stability was exactly the same so it's not worth keeping this setting enabled.


So that means the "official" 4011 has it OFF already? (the parameter, not the option in BIOS)


----------



## Lermite

SaccoSVD said:


> So that means the "official" 4011 has it OFF already? (the parameter, not the option in BIOS)


No. The official bios value is Auto which equals to Enabled => Bus frequency fluctuating around 99.8 Mhz
My modded bios value is Disabled => Bus frequency more steady at 99.97 or 99.98 Mhz.


----------



## MrPhilo

SaccoSVD said:


> CB15 gave me 1800cb with BIAS set to CB11.5...not bad. I usually get 1780cb
> 
> Also seemed to push the CPU further somehow, the temp while running CB15 was 67c and normally is around 60c. (Debatable, I'm not sure about the temps being higher)
> 
> Here's my AIDA bench with CB11.5 BIAS.
> 
> Kit: 64GB Corsair Vengeance LED 2933Mhz 16-17-17-17-35-69-1T


How long have you been running your 1800x at 1.425V?

I can get to 4.075Ghz, 1.4375V for my 1700 atm - Was thinking off running this for the next 1-2 month until I get my 2700x


----------



## SaccoSVD

Quite some time already, but most importantly at LLC3 so there is vdroop at load. I wouldn't be confident at that Vcore and LLC5

I did so (4.1GHz / 1.425v / LLC5) for one week or so without any problems or worrisome temps (using liquid metal and a 240 AIO), but became afraid of it and decided to go back to 4.05Ghz at LLC3

At 4.1Ghz, yes, CB15 gave me 1820cb or thereabouts but I couldn't justify pushing my system that hard for such a small gain. Also with that much OC I couldn't really run IBT AVX or OCCT without feeling really scared.


----------



## karenin

I see some Aida Cache Benches in here have the same "problem" i have. I know that the Cache and Mem Benchmark is not really realiable, but the general ratio (L1 Write higher than L1 Read etc pp) would show me what i messed up in voltages etc.
This was especially true for the L3 Copy, i remember it being roughly 40 to 70 GB/s higher than Read/Write (depending on Frequency and also only with an 8 Core! Not with 1600x and below).

But for some time now its equal or most of the time even less for me. First i thought its because of a bad setting/timing/voltage, but the general ratio is not changing at all for me, regardless what im trying and also with stock settings. So is this just a Aida quirk? Or was there a bios that disabled something (im pretty sure with 1xxx Bios and prior i had consistent L3 Copys above Read/Write with my 1700).


----------



## SaccoSVD

Pretty interesting. Related to gaming FPS and Ryzen 2000 series.


----------



## crakej

opethdisciple said:


> This is interesting as I am having lots of issues getting my B-Die ram stable at DOCP 3200MHz stable on this board.
> 
> I'm hoping not to have to buy a new mobo.


MY problems started with AGESA 1000a - before that i could do 3200, but it had been a bit of a battle to get even there. I'm fairly convinced that my board had a fault - my sound had died and I didn't (stupidly) send it back.

That said, it does seem that some improvement can come from updating to x470. I'm running stable at 3533 now with geardown=enabled, and hoping to get more, though that is going to take some work to stabilize. I'm very happy, but this type of improvement can't be guaranteed. I think most people with sammy b-die will prob get 34666. My cpu is an RMA chip which is way better than my original was anyway


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> MY problems started with AGESA 1000a - before that i could do 3200, but it had been a bit of a battle to get even there. I'm fairly convinced that my board had a fault - my sound had died and I didn't (stupidly) send it back.
> 
> That said, it does seem that some improvement can come from updating to x470. I'm running stable at 3533 now with geardown=enabled, and hoping to get more, though that is going to take some work to stabilize. I'm very happy, but this type of improvement can't be guaranteed. I think most people with sammy b-die will prob get 34666. My cpu is an RMA chip which is way better than my original was anyway


Now when you have experience on both chipsets, I'm dying to ask you this:
What about XFR/ PB on that chipset, does it work properly and boost to projected frequencies? On this one it's a dog and frequently lowers down instead of boosting higher. Also never boosts gold star core but only first and last. 
That part about RAM working good and much higher makes me eagerly wait for Prime x470 pro to arrive here, checking stores twice a day. This RAM (it's b-die) is supposedly good to 3600NHz but only stable frequencies are 3200 and a bit less stable 3333MHz. 3200 can run tests whole night but 3333Mhz throws occasional error at 300 - 400% and some programs balk at it.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Now when you have experience on both chipsets, I'm dying to ask you this:
> What about XFR/ PB on that chipset, does it work properly and boost to projected frequencies? On this one it's a dog and frequently lowers down instead of boosting higher. Also never boosts gold star core but only first and last.
> That part about RAM working good and much higher makes me eagerly wait for Prime x470 pro to arrive here, checking stores twice a day. This RAM (it's b-die) is supposedly good to 3600NHz but only stable frequencies are 3200 and a bit less stable 3333MHz. 3200 can run tests whole night but 3333Mhz throws occasional error at 300 - 400% and some programs balk at it.


Well, I didn't run at stock much, but I did notice a difference - on old Prime Pro my cores rarely boosted to 3.9, and it was rare to see that all cores had boosted in any session, but on x470 I did see more boosting of (all) the cores than old MB, but I had noticed before that others seemed to get more boost than I did.

I was same as you, 3333 was 'nearly' stable (bios 34xx) so things should get better for you - I think Reous found this as well. I'd always thought the IMC on the 2xxx CPUs was going to be better, but it's identical AMD K17, so some people with new CPUs are finding they can't get past certain speeds - all dependant on the the IMC still.

For me, updating the MB was $100 less than a new CPU and has worked out great for the most part - my CPU OC is slightly lower than old board but faster ram makes up for it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

So what do you think, is it because of x470 + Ch7 or just one of them ?


----------



## opethdisciple

So... been continuing to suffer with stability of my ram.

It seems that the magic parameters I needed to set was not LLC on the CPU or SOC but was ProcODT.

It's current at 53Ohms. I ran HCI for 400% and it passed last night and I played about an 1hr of BF1 with no issues.

It's a good sign, but I've said this before. Time will tell.

Even tho I have premium ram which uses Samsung B-Die I don't seem to be able to go above 3200Mhz.

Not a big issue.

---

On the subject of this board. There is something the CH7 (and maybe the 6) has which the Prime doesn't.

That is the option to use Core Performance Boost. Set to to level two will net you a gain of 200MHz across all cores.


----------



## F0RCE963

opethdisciple said:


> So... been continuing to suffer with stability of my ram.
> 
> It seems that the magic parameters I needed to set was not LLC on the CPU or SOC but was ProcODT.
> 
> It's current at 53Ohms. I ran HCI for 400% and it passed last night and I played about an 1hr of BF1 with no issues.
> 
> It's a good sign, but I've said this before. Time will tell.
> 
> Even tho I have premium ram which uses Samsung B-Die I don't seem to be able to go above 3200Mhz.
> 
> Not a big issue.
> 
> ---
> 
> On the subject of this board. There is something the CH7 (and maybe the 6) has which the Prime doesn't.
> 
> That is the option to use Core Performance Boost. Set to to level two will net you a gain of 200MHz across all cores.


Was your RAM OC stable on an earlier BIOS? I reverted back to 1201 and everything is stable at even tighter timings than what I used to run on 4008


----------



## hlreijnders

No problem with the boost speeds on this board with a 2700X. When using all cores it's boosting to 4Ghz and when using 1 or 2 cores it boosts to 4,3Ghz. Make sure you have precision boost enabled in the bios. It gets a bit hot in Prime95 small fft, 74C Tdie under a Noctua NH-D15.


----------



## opethdisciple

F0RCE963 said:


> Was your RAM OC stable on an earlier BIOS? I reverted back to 1201 and everything is stable at even tighter timings than what I used to run on 4008


Nope it was not. But I had not tried dialling in the ProcODT voltage prior.

Currently running the 4011 that dropped last night.


----------



## opethdisciple

hlreijnders said:


> No problem with the boost speeds on this board with a 2700X. When using all cores it's boosting to 4Ghz and when using 1 or 2 cores it boosts to 4,3Ghz. Make sure you have precision boost enabled in the bios. It gets a bit hot in Prime95 small fft, 74C Tdie under a Noctua NH-D15.


There is only auto and disabled. So it is on by default.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> So what do you think, is it because of x470 + Ch7 or just one of them ?


A bit of both to be honest - it does look as though 1xxx CPUs will run the same, or slightly better on x470. I have no way of testing if CH7 is better than other x470 boards, but I would think that ASUS, having learned from previous boards, will have improved things like the standard trace design for MBs as well as which components work better with Ryzen 1/2. Reous did find that his ram worked better on the Prime x470 Pro compared to x370 with Ryzen 1 and 2 if I'm not mistaken. The memory controller is identical, and some chips will have better IMC than others.

No one could answer your question 100% reliably. I went ahead even with people telling me it wasn't worth it, but for me, it was a good move and paid off. Hope that helps..... Lol!


----------



## nappydrew

So for those of us with the 2700X, what's your best RAM speeds and CL so far?
Anyone seeing improvements for RAM support on X370 with Ryzen 2?
Also, how's CB15 for you?
Here's my best so far, with mem at 3200 CL14


----------



## MishelLngelo

RAM support doesn't seem to be much better, we clearly need x470. I had only one step up in RAM since 1700x, From 3200 to 3333MHz almost foolproof but not 100% while 3200 is. I also don't think I got a winner in this 2700x of mine, can BOOT at 4.35 but can't even run benchmarks, stable only at 4.225GHz.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

MishelLngelo said:


> RAM support doesn't seem to be much better, we clearly need x470. I had only one step up in RAM since 1700x, From 3200 to 3333MHz almost foolproof but not 100% while 3200 is. I also don't think I got a winner in this 2700x of mine, can BOOT at 4.35 but can't even run benchmarks, stable only at 4.225GHz.


Exactly this, I could get it one step higher over the 1800x. Used to be 3000 was max but with new chip on this board it'll boot and run 3100 (not fully stable). For the moment I have noticed that at least my system seems to really like the DOCP settings but with moving it down a step. (3k to 2933) It just seems snappier like that.


----------



## Xuper

anyone knows why Time in Bios does always revert back to UTC ( London) ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Because it's not set in OS properly.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.madboxpc.com/review-asus-rog-crosshair-vii-hero-wifi-am4-x470/

hanging with the best boards (no overclocking though it seems) ; may be limited by Wraith Prism to be honest


----------



## CJMitsuki

opethdisciple said:


> F0RCE963 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was your RAM OC stable on an earlier BIOS? I reverted back to 1201 and everything is stable at even tighter timings than what I used to run on 4008
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it was not. But I had not tried dialling in the ProcODT voltage prior.
> 
> Currently running the 4011 that dropped last night.
Click to expand...

ProcODT is one thing I initially set along with Primaries when starting to dial in timings. I always start with 53.3 and later on if I need it I will go to 48 for added stability.


----------



## opethdisciple

Reous said:


> I'm done with my Ram tests now. I was able to hit 1000% RAMTest wih my 2700X and 1600X at DDR4-3533MHz.
> More is not stable at all


How do you know what RTTNOM, CLKDRVSTR to use etc....?

I'm still having so much issues with my ram.

I've tried everything I can think of.

It can pass 400% in HCI, but games are freezing. So my instability is coming when the GPU is being loaded as HCI stresses ram and CPU and it passes that no issues.

GPU is at stock and these issues only came when I bought this ram.


----------



## crakej

opethdisciple said:


> How do you know what RTTNOM, CLKDRVSTR to use etc....?
> 
> I'm still having so much issues with my ram.
> 
> I've tried everything I can think of.
> 
> It can pass 400% in HCI, but games are freezing. So my instability is coming when the GPU is being loaded as HCI stresses ram and CPU and it passes that no issues.
> 
> GPU is at stock and these issues only came when I bought this ram.


rtt settings - try 7,disabled,5 and for the 3 drivestrength settings, try them at 0,0,0


----------



## Lermite

crakej said:


> rtt settings - try 7,disabled,5 and for the 3 drivestrength settings, try them at 0,0,0


Rtt, Setup and CadBus right values can be different to each of us.

My RAM is more stable with:
RttNom: disabled
RttWr: disabled
RttPark: RZQ/4
MemAddrCmdSetup: 60
MemCsOdtSetup: 60
MemCkeSetup: 60
MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 20
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 30
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: 30
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: 24

But anybody else can need totally different values.


----------



## nappydrew

MishelLngelo said:


> RAM support doesn't seem to be much better, we clearly need x470.


That's the thing though...
Seeing a truly reliable example of a good b-die RAM kit working better on a X470 board, by someone I trust, is the only thing holding me back from upgrading.Most of the credible info I've gathered has put the ability at the feet of the IMC.

So far, most of what I've seen has been pretty much anecdotal, as far as any direct comparison with all other variables being equal, except the motherboard, that was specifically focused on memory speed testing between similar X370 & X470 boards. I've seen a couple instances of reviewers saying that RAM OC'ing is easier on X470, but no really solid walk-through, with measurable metrics. I may just have to bite the bullet and be the guinea pig, I guess. It doesn't help that I'm really skeptical of what people say they are able to achieve. A lot of the tech media is really not nearly as familiar with these platforms as people would like to think.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm dismayed by inability to use my RAM to full potential (3600MHZ, b-die) or even close to it. Is it BIOS, MB, chipset ??? Still can't wrap my head around that problem. Still cant find x470 version of this MB in my country and because of warranty don't want to import it. Hope it shows up soon. I hope that will round out this upgrade for few years and finally close my computer's case covers for a while.


----------



## hlreijnders

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm dismayed by inability to use my RAM to full potential (3600MHZ, b-die) or even close to it. Is it BIOS, MB, chipset ??? Still can't wrap my head around that problem. Still cant find x470 version of this MB in my country and because of warranty don't want to import it. Hope it shows up soon. I hope that will round out this upgrade for few years and finally close my computer's case covers for a while.


I think this motherboard just doesn't like anything above 3066Mhz. First I upgraded to 2700X, but that didn't let my Hynix 3200 C16 ram run any higher than 3000Mhz.

Now I've ditched the ram and upgraded to some G.Skill 3200Mhz C14 B-die sticks, but I still can't run 3200Mhz stable. I can however set it to 3066Mhz, put in some fast timings and score higher then 3200Mhz C14 stock.

It's like there's a wall above 3066 that can't be passed without some insane voltages and tweaking.


----------



## MishelLngelo

To run at 3200MHz all stable, I just set DOCP to 3000 and memory to 3200 and don't have to touch anything else. It works as good and stable with DOCP at 3600 but latency is too loose.


----------



## SaccoSVD

windows is constantly going to balanced power plan. Anyone?...very infuriating.


----------



## MishelLngelo

SaccoSVD said:


> windows is constantly going to balanced power plan. Anyone?...very infuriating.


Yep same thing here and I'm on latest Skip ahead build. I got tired of switching so I just modified it to be sae as high performance.


----------



## ZeNch

SaccoSVD said:


> windows is constantly going to balanced power plan. Anyone?...very infuriating.


http://www.thewindowsclub.com/specify-custom-active-power-plan-windows


----------



## MishelLngelo

ZeNch said:


> http://www.thewindowsclub.com/specify-custom-active-power-plan-windows


Just tried and it didn't help, still changes to Balanced upon reboot. Actually, only PP I'm interested in is "Ultimate Performance" by Windows settings. I modified "Balanced" to be same as High performance but Ultimate Performance is somewhat better-
https://www.techspot.com/news/73303-latest-windows-10-build-brings-ultimate-performance-mode.html


----------



## kazablanka

crakej said:


> A bit of both to be honest - it does look as though 1xxx CPUs will run the same, or slightly better on x470. I have no way of testing if CH7 is better than other x470 boards, but I would think that ASUS, having learned from previous boards, will have improved things like the standard trace design for MBs as well as which components work better with Ryzen 1/2. Reous did find that his ram worked better on the Prime x470 Pro compared to x370 with Ryzen 1 and 2 if I'm not mistaken. The memory controller is identical, and some chips will have better IMC than others.
> 
> No one could answer your question 100% reliably. I went ahead even with people telling me it wasn't worth it, but for me, it was a good move and paid off. Hope that helps..... Lol!


Is it possible to have your settings file from bios ,i have some ptoblems on overclocking the cpu, ram is fully stable @ 3600 but i cant get stable the overclock i had with prime.


----------



## ZeNch

kazablanka said:


> Is it possible to have your settings file from bios ,i have some ptoblems on overclocking the cpu, ram is fully stable @ 3600 but i cant get stable the overclock i had with prime.



@*Brko* answer me:


http://www.overclock.net/forum/10-a...-stock-ryzen-5-1600-prime95.html#post27323961


it work for me...
Update chipset driver
Update Primer95 version
reboot your pc
try the test


----------



## Gigabytes

hlreijnders said:


> I think this motherboard just doesn't like anything above 3066Mhz. First I upgraded to 2700X, but that didn't let my Hynix 3200 C16 ram run any higher than 3000Mhz.
> 
> Now I've ditched the ram and upgraded to some G.Skill 3200Mhz C14 B-die sticks, but I still can't run 3200Mhz stable. I can however set it to 3066Mhz, put in some fast timings and score higher then 3200Mhz C14 stock.
> 
> It's like there's a wall above 3066 that can't be passed without some insane voltages and tweaking.


I use Hynix 3200 C16 and I am able to run at 3333


----------



## SaccoSVD

About the power plans:

Maybe you guys wanna give this a shot.

There's also "Power Throttling Settings" where you can force CPU throttling off I guess.


----------



## SaccoSVD

After trying that the system stays in high performance no matter what. Nice tip for the future.


----------



## Lermite

What's the deal with the AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan?
Did it become worse than the Windows default High Performance plan?


----------



## nappydrew

FWIW, I had the same issue with the power plan constantly switching itself back to balanced, and after updating Windows the problem is gone.


----------



## gasolin

I switched over to gigabyte the top mb and i would just like if i havn't already said it,my gigabyte mb does set the right timing out of the box using xmp,dcop and only soc llc set to medium instead of aut and 1.350volt (as i remember i also had to change it to 1.350) i have stable ram.

Something is wrong since the asus mb didn't set the right timing for my ram 14 14 14 34 48


----------



## Lermite

gasolin said:


> Something is wrong since the asus mb didn't set the right timing for my ram 14 14 14 34 48


Setting manually the right timings is not a big deal.
It's even necessary as the DOCP timings are usually way too loose.


----------



## TristanL

2700X coming in tomorrow 

I read somewhere that the Ryzen Balanced Plan is not any longer the way to go with Zen+, what are the options? or do the new chipset drivers take care of that (have a "new" version)


----------



## kazablanka

So after changing my prime x370 pro with CH7 i can run stable 3600cl14 (6hours memtest with no error) so prime is a really bad memory overclocker.
The only "bad" think is that i need alot more vcore for my stable 4ghz overclock with ch7.

i can also run 3800cl16 but not full stable.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Lermite said:


> What's the deal with the AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan?
> Did it become worse than the Windows default High Performance plan?


Nothing wrong with it but I don't use it. Is just windows that is defaulting either to the Ryzen balanced or the plain Balanced power plans after reboot for no apparent reason.


----------



## akirax

Gigabytes said:


> I use Hynix 3200 C16 and I am able to run at 3333


Can you share your bios settings for RAM?

cheers.


----------



## Wabbit16

I am hoping for the 2700/2700X prices to fall soon.

They are priced at US$350 and US$450 respectively here by us. A 1700/1700X can be had for US$300 and US$335 respectively, but I really have my heart set on the 2xxx series. Even importing through Amazon works out roughly the same, with the downside that I will have no local warranty should something go wrong.


----------



## gasolin

Wabbit16 said:


> I am hoping for the 2700/2700X prices to fall soon.
> 
> They are priced at US$350 and US$450 respectively here by us. A 1700/1700X can be had for US$300 and US$335 respectively, but I really have my heart set on the 2xxx series. Even importing through Amazon works out roughly the same, with the downside that I will have no local warranty should something go wrong.


?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...13498&cm_re=ryzen_2700-_-19-113-498-_-Product

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...&cm_re=amd_ryzen_2700x-_-19-113-499-_-Product


----------



## mat9v

gasolin said:


> ?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...13498&cm_re=ryzen_2700-_-19-113-498-_-Product
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...&cm_re=amd_ryzen_2700x-_-19-113-499-_-Product


Just look where "Wabbit16" lives. Republic of South Africa. You don't think proces there are somewhat different then in US  ?


----------



## gasolin

They don't costs US$ 350 and 450 in US

He writes about 1700/1700x and 2700/2700x in us dollars,when someone does that unless he writs in my country they cost more or someting like that, you wouldn't look at what country a person is from.


----------



## Wabbit16

mat9v said:


> Just look where "Wabbit16" lives. Republic of South Africa. You don't think proces there are somewhat different then in US  ?





gasolin said:


> They don't costs US$ 350 and 450 in US
> 
> He writes about 1700/1700x and 2700/2700x in us dollars,when someone does that unless he writs in my country they cost more or someting like that, you wouldn't look at what country a person is from.


I realised that TapaTalk users may not see my location and assume as such - but indeed, I am at the southernmost tip of Africa - and paying a penalty for it

I converted to US$ from ZAR to make it a bit easier to understand my frustrations


----------



## gasolin

AMD Ryzen 3 2200G is not that big of a cpu for a gtx 1070 have you oc'ed it?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

I'm going to admit, I am getting to the point of wanting to get rid of this board.


----------



## gasolin

Wolfeshaman said:


> I'm going to admit, I am getting to the point of wanting to get rid of this board.


WHY ?


----------



## opethdisciple

I'm getting a little tempted too to upgrade the mobo as well. Probably to a CH7.

Two things ram support I expect to be better and I want to use this Performance Enhancer setting which isn't present on the Prime Pro.

I bought Samsung B-die ram and a month later still not stable. In the end I've sent it back as faulty only way I could explain the freezing I was experiencing.

Hopefully it wasn't the mobo that was the issue.

My only reservation to spending the money on a new board is the x570's will be out in one year with support for Ryzen 2. Which I expect to be much different to what we currently have CPU wise.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Another option would be Prime x470 pro, that's the one I'm, waiting for.


----------



## gasolin

X370 and X470 is gonna support ryzen 2

try raising llc for the ram


----------



## opethdisciple

MishelLngelo said:


> Another option would be Prime x470 pro, that's the one I'm, waiting for.



In England the Prime x470 is avialable. But it will just be an updated Prime X370.


The point of the CH7 or any other premium brand is you get features the mid range boards don't have.


Performance Enhancer for one. The Stillts ram settings are built in to the CH as well. I'm sure it'll have better overclocking capacity as well.


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> X370 and X470 is gonna support ryzen 2
> 
> try raising llc for the ram


2600(x) and 2700/x) are Ryzen 2.


----------



## opethdisciple

gasolin said:


> X370 and X470 is gonna support ryzen 2
> 
> try raising llc for the ram



I tried everything.


LLC 3 on the CPU an LLC 1 on the SOC. Worked initially untill my freezing came back.


Then I tried more SOC and DRAM voltage. No joy.


Then I tried tweaking the ProcODT still freezing in games.


I could get it to pass HCI but in games it just freezes.


Must of been faulty hence the RMA.


----------



## opethdisciple

MishelLngelo said:


> 2600(x) and 2700/x) are Ryzen 2.



In name only.


They are Ryzen + in reality.


He means Ryzen 2 as in what comes next year. The 3000 series.



That's according to the original roadmap.


----------



## gasolin

ryzen + or as ther real name ryzen refresh but it's lower nm


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lol. wouldn't be surprised at such stupid naming. My understanding is Ryzen(1) 1xxx on Zen 14nm), Ryzen2 on Zen+ (12nm), Ryzen3 3xxx on Zen2.(10nm) That's what original naming was.


----------



## gasolin

No it's surpose to be 7 NM and be able to go beyond 4.5ghz

intel will **** there pants


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> No it's surpose to be 7 NM and be able to go beyond 4.5ghz


Yeah right, 7nm. That's Intel going for 10nm.


----------



## Lermite

Yesterday, I did a mistake while replacing the thermal paste of my CPU VRM heatsink: I mounted back the heatsink upside down and it probably caused some shortcut because the board didn't work at all any longer.
First, I thought it was dead and as I'm broke, I was on the verge to order a used CH6, but my board came back to like when I mounted again the heatsink properly.
I would not have ordered another Prime X370 Pro because even if mine works pretty fine, I'm tired too about its RAM overclocking ability and the lack of support from Asus, especially the BIOS changelogs.
I also believe the X470 is a waste of money, at least with a Zen1 CPU.


----------



## MishelLngelo

CH7 owners have more luck with RAM on their x470 MBs, Should be same with Prime x470. Only reason I'm going to get one.


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> CH7 owners have more luck with RAM on their x470 MBs, Should be same with Prime x470. Only reason I'm going to get one.


Maybe but is the performance gap worth the price gap?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lermite said:


> Maybe but is the performance gap worth the price gap?


I was just comparing x370 vs x470 chipset MBs, with Prime x370 vs Prime x470 should be same relation, Prime x470 pros that I have seen are no more expensive than x370.


----------



## malakudi

Lermite said:


> I also believe the X470 is a waste of money, at least with a Zen1 CPU.


Your belief is in contradiction with Reous reports. He was able to go up to 3400 RAM (default 1.35V) with Ryzen 1600X on Asus Prime X470 Pro, while achieving only 3133 with Asus Prime X370 Pro.

I am thinking of upgrading to X470 Prime Pro just for this, although I wait to see more reports about it. I don't think it is wise to give 300 euros for AM4 motherboard, so a CH7 is not an option for me. I would give that amount only for Threadripper.


----------



## Lermite

I've replied to quickly and too shortly

Off course, somebody who has to buy his first AM4 motherboard should select a X470, either the Prime Pro or the Crosshair.

The waste of money is real to anybody like me who already have a fine working X370 board, because replacing it by the same with X470 looks pretty expensive in regard of the performance gain.

My own RAM is actually limited to 3133 but regardless the benchmark results, I doubt having it to run at 3400 would deeply change my life.


----------



## MishelLngelo

There are other things (beside RAM) i'm looking forward to same MB but with x470. second M.2 and coolers for them. I'd miss 2 SATA ports though because I have to sets fro removable storage, 3 bay for 3.5 and 2 bay for 2.5" disks, CD/DVD I can replace by external one, not using it much anyway. Coolers for chipset and VRM look more robust and there's also a second RGB connector. All together it looks like better rounded MB. 
That should conclude my upgrades for next 2 - 3 years.


----------



## Vorado

hi any have this ram CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 . can you pls share your bios if you managed the 3200 or higher speed ? 

thanks


----------



## gasolin

As i already have mentioned i have upgraded my mb 

I have a X470 the top model with all the bells and whistle

I got a deal where i could buy the mb without any extra in 10 rates.

Must admit it was the only one they had stock and i did get my 3200mhz fare x cl 14 ram to run stabel at native speed with increased llc at little effort.

I only got the prime x370 pro since the asus b350 plus was stock when i checked online, it wasn't stock when i arrived at my local shop (power).

My ram is running with dcop i think gigabyte calls it or else it's just like xmp on intel mb's raised soc llc i think it was called to medium, 100% stable ryzen 2600 4ghz on all core 1.200 vol llc medium (asus prime x370 pro ryzen 1600 need at 4ghz 1.3265 volt as i remember).

The mouse is a little bit slugish in the bios and i couldn't get my fan hub (define r6) to work, it never changed speed to what i adjust it to pwm or not pwm.

Mb 100% stable and just works, i now have a high end mb when i get a ryzen 2 that can run 4.5ghz or higher i have enough cooling,power phases you name it.

Was it nesseary to buy a new mb? Properly not
Do i need it ? Mabye not but i wanted to have max performance from my mb and when upgrading i might as well buy something more power full more of everything since it will give more performance and last longer.

I wanted a asus mb but the one i have now runs 100% stable and my fans are quiet with a lots of fanheaders instades of only 2 fanheader on the asus prime x370 pro mb (HWMonitor is only showing 3 fans and cpu but i have 4 case fans).

The asus mb is good but you do get a bit more buying one of the more high end mb's, more fan headers, better ram stability(more easy to run ram at native speed) and slightly more oc headroom, 4ghz with the 2600 no problem at all.


----------



## mat9v

How do you count only 2 fan headers on X370 Prime Pro?
You have CPU and CPU_opt
You have Chasis 1 and 2
You have AIO_Pump and W_Pump
Aside from that, congrats on gr8 buy


----------



## gasolin

2 chassi fan headers


----------



## SaccoSVD

I have 6 fans + Pump in my X370 Pro....splitters are your friend. 

As I said before, I'm waiting for Matisse, slap a new CPU there, if it goes well good, if not then I get a new MOBO. But not the other way around, is a waste of money.


----------



## gasolin

With fanheaders for each fan you can adjust speed of each fan as you like


----------



## SaccoSVD

I have 4 fans on my radiator via 4 way Y splitter to the CPU header. Pump on the chassis 1 header, Exhaust 120mm and Side 200mm on the chassis 2 header.

I can adjust the speed at will. 400RPM on the radiator fans, 700RPM on exhaust and 200 fans, Pump speed at 1400RPM

The front fans on the case have a MOLEX connector, but I don't care as they run real quiet already. I could use another splitter and put them along the exhaust/side fans.


----------



## Lermite

The Prime X370 Pro has 6 fan connectors but:

CPU and CPU OPT are linked and their speed can only depend on the CPU temperature.
AIO and Pump+ are linked too, their speed depends on the CPU temperature only and they lack settings such "Smoothing time".
Only Fan1 and Fan2 can be managed from several sources and have full settings.

So, the real number of independent fan connectors is 4, and the number of chassis fan connectors is only 2.

My setup:
2 front fans: FAN2 through a Y
rear fan and the read one of the watercooling at the top: FAN2 through a Y
front fan of the watercooling at the top: CPU
watercooling pump: AIO

And both FAN1 and FAN2 are regulated according to the temperatures of the CPU, the optional probe (on the CPU VRM) and the PCH (that gets hot because of the mining graphic cards).


----------



## SaccoSVD

BTW: These are the curves I normally use.

Lower speed until reaches 55c and max speed is at 65c ...It keeps the system virtually silent on 99% of the tasks. Only a 100% CPU usage (rendering) will bring the fans up.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I tried running my pump in fixed mode and it turned off while testing rendering, the result was the CPU rising up to 90c (at which point I said "holy ****!" then hit the reset button, fortunately no harm was done to the CPU)

So, DO NOT run your pump at fixed speed if it's connected to a fan header. 

After that the AI suite Fan xpert asked me to run the profiler again.

I found out I can just run the fan profiler and call my saved profile, the result RPMs are the exact same. Good!

For those wondering where are the profiles saved, they're in:

C:\ProgramData\ASUS\DIP\FanXpert\Profiles


----------



## Wabbit16

gasolin said:


> AMD Ryzen 3 2200G is not that big of a cpu for a gtx 1070 have you oc'ed it?


To be fair, the 2200G is plenty fine for me - but coming from a 3770k, it was a little bit of a downgrade and it was always just a temporary measure (at the time that I got it, my PSU fried and took with it my motherboard, CPU, RAM and GPU) until I can build up a proper PC again.

In the mean time I got my GTX1070 back from RMA and my insurance paid out for the damages but sadly not enough to buy the Ryzen 7 1700 at the time that I wanted. So I got the APU to last me until the 2xxx series dropped, but the prices here are pretty rough. I will wait until they drop some more, maybe by another $75 or so

EDIT: I haven't OCed it, don't want to push it on the stock cooler - and I promised a friend I will give it to him when I upgrade so I don't want to kill it prematurely


----------



## Lermite

SaccoSVD said:


> I tried running my pump in fixed mode and it turned off while testing rendering, the result was the CPU rising up to 90c (at which point I said "holy ****!" then hit the reset button, fortunately no harm was done to the CPU)


Another proof that AI Suite is still bugged as hell.


----------



## Lermite

*Motherboard choice*

I've just almost bricked my board.
=> To anybody using a modded 4011: Do NOT change anything in the P-States section.

As I believed I've managed to brick my board for real this time, I wondered which motherboard is the best about the RAM:
- Crosshair Hero VI
- Prime X470 Pro

Any advice, in case I end up killing my Prime X370?


----------



## ZeNch

Lermite said:


> I've just almost bricked my board.
> => To anybody using a modded 4011: Do NOT change anything in the P-States section.
> 
> As I believed I've managed to brick my board for real this time, I wondered which motherboard is the best about the RAM:
> - Crosshair Hero VI
> - Prime X470 Pro
> 
> Any advice, in case I end up killing my Prime X370?


i kill my board with the first Bios MOD of Reous (Bad settings in CBS, It was my fault).
I send my board to RMA and after 20 days... yes... 20 days i receive a new board. (i live in Argentina)

You can try.

advice for you? mmm MSI M7 x470


----------



## Reous

Lermite said:


> I've just almost bricked my board.
> => To anybody using a modded 4011: Do NOT change anything in the P-States section.
> 
> As I believed I've managed to brick my board for real this time, I wondered which motherboard is the best about the RAM:
> - Crosshair Hero VI
> - Prime X470 Pro
> 
> Any advice, in case I end up killing my Prime X370?


Do you remember the settings you have changed before the brick?

CH6 should be better a bit. With 2 rams it is almost the same but with 4 rams the CH6 is definitely better.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Well...anything with a dual BIOS. 

If I ever needed to change board I would go for the CH7

The X470 looks real sexy visually, but I guess I would go overkill this time if I wanted to buy a new one.


----------



## Lermite

ZeNch said:


> i kill my board with the first Bios MOD of Reous (Bad settings in CBS, It was my fault).
> I send my board to RMA and after 20 days... yes... 20 days i receive a new board. (i live in Argentina)


This replacement is very nice from whoever accepted it because a modded bios is supposed to void the warranty.




ZeNch said:


> You can try.
> 
> advice for you? mmm MSI M7 x470


I may not RMA my board, first because it works fine again, but also because I've modified it: VRM and PCH heatsinks especially, and this voids the warranty for sure.
In more, my Prime doesn't know have any serial number written on it. It was probably on the package that I've thrown out to quickly.

I don't know the MSI M7 X470 but every MSI AM4 board I might see until now had very poor bios, with much fewer settings than the boards from other brands.
In more, I already have a MSI A68HM-P33 v2 with a X4 860K, and it don't even allows to set the Vcore and that makes me pretty upset.

According to all my personal experience, when I have to buy a new motherboard, I'll probably go to another Asus no matter what.




Reous said:


> Do you remember the settings you have changed before the brick?


I didn't change anything to P0.
I've modified FID, DID and VID of P1 and P2, according to the values I'm used to in ZenStates.




Reous said:


> CH6 should be better a bit. With 2 rams it is almost the same but with 4 rams the CH6 is definitely better.


I don't plan to use more than two ram sticks, but I've compared the bios of the CH6 and the Prime X470. The prime's looks exactly the same than the X370's, while the CH6's is much more complete, with many more settings about the RAM.




SaccoSVD said:


> Well...anything with a dual BIOS.
> 
> If I ever needed to change board I would go for the CH7
> 
> The X470 looks real sexy visually, but I guess I would go overkill this time if I wanted to buy a new one.


The CH7 is attractive but it's too expensive to me.
A used CH6 is easy to find and its price is even lower than the Prime X470.

A dual bios option would be nice but unfortunately, the motherboard manufacturer prefers to add led and decorative plastic part instead of useful options.

As I need more than 6 SATA slots and I don't care the M2 heatsink (as mine is already properly cooled), I'll go to the CH6 when my Prime X370 ends up dying for real but it looks tougher than what I believed in regard of what I did to it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Asus Prime x470 is pretty different from x370. https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/ Looks like it has everything x370 should have had.


----------



## D1namis

x370 prime pro had 4x2 VCORE VRM, X470 prime got clear 6 phase and 2x2 SoC
But you got better heatsinks on x370(also you got not the doublers but a part of mosfets on other side of the board), it's not that bad actualy, but can have some issues.
X470 have nothing in terms of OC features, but in general all X470 boards have descent AUTO LLC and VRM are preaty solid, you could just set your 1.32v and ~3.9 on 1st gen, 4.15 on 2nd gen. (if your silicon can run it stable)

Gigabyte x370 gaming 5 costs 160$ on amazon and you will get 6 phases, postcodes, double bios, huge heatsinks, fab looks.
X470 prime pro costs 177$? Srsly asus?
Oh btw, new x470 C7H probably supports ECC ram, same as x370 prime pro probably can do and x470 prime pro fails in that too.
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/specifications/
"4 x DIMM, Max. 64GB, DDR4 3200(O.C.)/2933(O.C.)/2666/2400/2133 MHz ECC and non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory"
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/specifications/
Did this page loads? 

The only step up is NVMe heatsink, but can just plug your NVMe in to PCIe adapter or buy it from ebay.
OFC VRM is more efficent but the cost - meh. Asus X370 Strix costs only 162$ and looks are FAR more fab.


----------



## Reous

@*D1namis* most of your infos are wrong. Anyway it is your first post in this thread so it looks like you are just ... nevermind 
Everyone is free to buy the board he wants. 


@*Lermite* thanks. Sounds bad or more like that the cmos reset wont work again. Will test this with the next bios.


----------



## Lermite

I don't care about the M2 heatsink because my M2 already has its own ones.

I'm much more aware about the VRM heatsinks.
I've already modified mines by mounting them directly in contact with the VRM through the right amount of thermal paste, instead of the thick layer of chewing-gum.
I've even added small heatsinks to improve the cooling efficiency by the fans.

You can also check the huge heatsinks on the RAM sticks on this photo of my actual setup:


Spoiler















If I buy the CH6, the very first thing I would do is to get rid of the stupid carter on the I/O panel because it must prevent the CPU VRM heatsink to work properly.


----------



## MishelLngelo

When I consider anything for buying, first things I do is check recessions and MANUAL and that gives me a lot of insight about it. Multiple (serious) forums are a must. This MB (x370) is solid board for that money, good OC but still missing some features of x470. Right now solid 4.225 on all cores and reliable 3200MHz Cl16 RAM. Temps are great across the board. 2 x M.2 and prospect of better RAM speeds is what's drawing me to x470 version. That should conclude my upgrades for a while. Not considering Ch7 because it has nothing extra I need for that price.


----------



## D1namis

Reous said:


> @*D1namis* most of your infos are wrong. Anyway it is your first post in this thread so it looks like you are just ... nevermind
> Everyone is free to buy the board he wants.


Are you mental healthy? 
Point me where i wrong and i will agree or give you a proof.
Most of people reading forum not for your opinion to buy whataver the heck he want, they want to buy a descent stuff.


----------



## mat9v

The only reason I would consider CH6/7 is for BCLK overclocking and hopefully to boost CPU up to 4.5Ghz on selected cores. Other then that, maybe Stilt memory settings, if I had B-die memory


----------



## MishelLngelo

D1namis said:


> Are you mental healthy?
> Point me where i wrong and i will agree or give you a proof.
> Most of people reading forum not for your opinion to buy whataver the heck he want, they want to buy a descent stuff.


Please open manuals for both MBs and compare.
x470 chipset may not bring much new and improved but MB itself is quite different.


----------



## gasolin

Just got a mail from Arthur liberman who has made core temps and he has finally made a core temp version 1.12 for ryzen 2/refresh with the right temps, no offset

So there should soon be a core temps 1.12 so we all can monitor temps real time in the taskbar


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> Just got a mail from Arthur liberman who has made core temps and he has finally made a core temp version 1.12 for ryzen 2/refresh with the right temps, no offset
> 
> So there should soon be a core temps 1.12 so we all can monitor temps real time in the taskbar


Good news. When you say "no offset", does that mean that it's already calculated in or it's not taken into account ?


----------



## Reous

D1namis said:


> Point me where i wrong and i will agree or give you a proof.


Sorry if i have a bit overacted. Your post looked like "Prime X370/470 is a bad board, so buy a gigabyte board". I might got this wrong.

The X370 also have a real 6+2 VRM design, same as X470. For more infos visit:
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html

Both have the same OC features (+ Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar on X470). 
Both have the same ECC support. Just different information on Asus pages atm

VRM heatsinks of gigabyte gaming 5 are kinda the same as Prime boards. Only PCH is bigger.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Manual for x470 shows " Digi+VRM - 6+4 phase digital power design"


----------



## gasolin

MishelLngelo said:


> Good news. When you say "no offset", does that mean that it's already calculated in or it's not taken into account ?


big offset in version 1.11 in 1.12 the temps are normal, the same as HWmonitor, but it's not 100% working, meaning theres a litte bit of fine tuning before he can release it.


----------



## D1namis

Reous said:


> The X370 also have a real 6+2 VRM design, same as X470. For more infos visit:
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html


I'm note sure about few boards on that list.
Prime Pro x370
It uses 8 CSD87350 for VCORE. Also there is no mention about lowsides on other side of the board and i'm sure that they exists.
ASP1405I probably run as 4+2. Also VRM layout
Also i can't find doublers from that table on MB loayout.


----------



## mat9v

D1namis said:


> x370 prime pro had 4x2 VCORE VRM, X470 prime got clear 6 phase and 2x2 SoC
> But you got better heatsinks on x370(also you got not the doublers but a part of mosfets on other side of the board), it's not that bad actualy, but can have some issues.
> X470 have nothing in terms of OC features, but in general all X470 boards have descent AUTO LLC and VRM are preaty solid, you could just set your 1.32v and ~3.9 on 1st gen, 4.15 on 2nd gen. (if your silicon can run it stable)
> 
> Gigabyte x370 gaming 5 costs 160$ on amazon and you will get 6 phases, postcodes, double bios, huge heatsinks, fab looks.
> X470 prime pro costs 177$? Srsly asus?
> Oh btw, new x470 C7H probably supports ECC ram, same as x370 prime pro probably can do and x470 prime pro fails in that too.
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/specifications/
> "4 x DIMM, Max. 64GB, DDR4 3200(O.C.)/2933(O.C.)/2666/2400/2133 MHz ECC and non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory"
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/specifications/
> Did this page loads?
> 
> The only step up is NVMe heatsink, but can just plug your NVMe in to PCIe adapter or buy it from ebay.
> OFC VRM is more efficent but the cost - meh. Asus X370 Strix costs only 162$ and looks are FAR more fab.


1. X370 has 6+2 phase power supply not 4+2
2. X470 do have better OC futures, mainly PB2
3. No doublers on X370 or X470 just on SoC plane
4. X370 does support ECC
5. VRMs on x470 are no better then on x370, efficiency is set in biis, if you allow it to manage phases automatically they are equally efficient.
6. x470 has 2 NVMe ports and you can even raid them, somethingbyou can't do on x370 because it has only one port

In all your rambling about those boards is useless and he was perfectly right to scold then dismiss your post.


----------



## mat9v

MishelLngelo said:


> Manual for x470 shows " Digi+VRM - 6+4 phase digital power design"


But in reality it has 6 phases for core and 2 phases with dumb doublers for SoC because it has voltage controller that only supports 8 phases. Except different VRM models it is exactly the same as in X370.
There is no board in the Ryzen market that has more then 8 phases, even latest Taichi model has 6 phases with real doublers (real as in able to communicate with controller to synchronize phases) for core and 2 phases with real doubles for SoC making it virtual 16 phases.


----------



## D1namis

mat9v said:


> 1. X370 has 6+2 phase power supply not 4+2
> 2. X470 do have better OC futures, mainly PB2
> 3. No doublers on X370 or X470 just on SoC plane
> 4. X370 does support ECC
> 5. VRMs on x470 are no better then on x370, efficiency is set in biis, if you allow it to manage phases automatically they are equally efficient.
> 6. x470 has 2 NVMe ports and you can even raid them, somethingbyou can't do on x370 because it has only one port
> 
> In all your rambling about those boards is useless and he was perfectly right to scold then dismiss your post.


1. There is lack of information about that.
2. x470 prime pro don't have better features for value, still x370 have better supports on Gen1
3. There is lack of information about that.
4. I mentiot that early, but x470 probably does not.
5. x470 don't have lowside mosfet's on back of the board with a straight thrue montage!
6. That what you expect from a board that costs more, but it still have issues.

You have no clue.


----------



## gasolin

Why not just buy a high quality mb and leave it at that.

Then you have what ever it takes to handle even the most oc'ed ryzen 7 and 3200mhz + ram


----------



## D1namis

gasolin said:


> Why not just buy a high quality mb and leave it at that.
> 
> Then you have what ever it takes to handle even the most oc'ed ryzen 7 and 3200mhz + ram


I was waiting X470 prime pro rewievs for a long time and i'm extremly disapointed.


----------



## malakudi

I have an Asus Prime X370 Pro and a Ryzen 1700X. Currently running at 3900 watercooled with Corsair H110i and 3200 RAM (Flare-X).

Can anyone tell what would be the all-core frequency of a 2700X when running with auto settings on:
a. Stock cooler with X370 board
b. Stock cooler with X470 board
c. Water cooling or premium air cooling with X370 board
d. Water cooling or premium air cooling with X470 board
e. Water cooling or premium air cooling with Precision Boot Overdrive on

I have seen many results, some go 3900, some 4000, some 4050 or 4100, I really don't understand what can be expected in every scenario. I know single core turbo goes up to 4350 but I am mostly interested about all core sustained performance (not just for few seconds)


----------



## MishelLngelo

If I leave it at defaults, BIOS during POST shows 3700 and RN and others say about 4100MHz.


----------



## malakudi

MishelLngelo said:


> If I leave it at defaults, BIOS during POST shows 3700 and RN and others say about 4100MHz.


So, Asus Prime X370 motherboard + 2700X + watercooled, you run all cores at 4100? Can you test this lasts for a long test run? I like testing with blender, rendering of the BMW scene takes around 4-5 minutes. Cinebench lasts less than 30 seconds.

Do you get Precision Boost Overdrive option in Asus Prime X370 Pro?


----------



## MishelLngelo

That's just when on auto and all defaults. I run 4.225 and RAM at 3200 24/7 for all jobs, no problems at all. There's Precision Boost Overdrive, level 0 only but for some reason it's not boosting past 4.2GHz with occasional foray to 4.3GHz on one core. Friend of mine has almost same system and his PB boosts to 4.3 on all cores. Still trying to find out why mine is not doing that. It' even drops to under 4GHz when I run CB15, something's definitely wrong.


----------



## malakudi

MishelLngelo said:


> That's just when on auto and all defaults. I run 4.225 and RAM at 3200 24/7 for all jobs, no problems at all. There's Precision Boost Overdrive, level 0 only but for some reason it's not boosting past 4.2GHz with occasional foray to 4.3GHz on one core. Friend of mine has almost same system and his PB boosts to 4.3 on all cores. Still trying to find out why mine is not doing that. It' even drops to under 4GHz when I run CB15, something's definitely wrong.


Does Precision Boot Overdrive menu, as displayed here http://abload.de/image.php?img=k1600_180426170344harvh.jpg and here http://abload.de/image.php?img=k1600_180426170354h9qmu.jpg for X470 Prime Pro, exist in Asus Prime X370 Pro when using 2700X?

Mode 0 must be something else.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I don't have those settings. Just these:


----------



## malakudi

When you select Manual for PBOD, the other settings are not shown?


----------



## TristanL

MishelLngelo said:


> I don't have those settings. Just these:


if you choose Enable instead of Auto on the Precision Overdrive option you will get a bit higher number 1796 in CB in my Case (almost staying at 4GHz in CB), the not so great thing is that VCORE stays at 1.4V+ all the Time, might not be really worth it.
And it is not really near the crazy 1840CB from the OG reddit post (+ that was a CH6)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8ej1zu/someone_in_a_facebook_group_im_in_discovered_that/


----------



## MishelLngelo

On standard, stationery OC 4.225/3200 this is CB15 result:


----------



## malakudi

I get 1800-1805 with 1700X at 3.9GHz with performance bias set to CB11.5
performance bias seem to give a 3-4% boost to most rendering programs. Blender rendering of BMW scene goes from 270 to 259 seconds with CB11.5, so it is a real performance gain and not a way to cheat CB benchmark. Whatever it does, it gives benefits. I had to set my timings a bit less tight though to have 3200 DDR4 and performance bias work together.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, noticed that too, Wonershare Video converter that uses all the cores like crazy benefits of CB11.5 and CB 15 settings, Handbrake less. Now I'm really pissed of that PB/XFR are not working at all and even have negative effect. Can't trace the problem. If it was working like it should I wouldn't have to run full OC all the time. Here's what it's doing:


----------



## mat9v

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes, noticed that too, Wonershare Video converter that uses all the cores like crazy benefits of CB11.5 and CB 15 settings, Handbrake less. Now I'm really pissed of that PB/XFR are not working at all and even have negative effect. Can't trace the problem. If it was working like it should I wouldn't have to run full OC all the time. Here's what it's doing:


What are the temps? Are you trying to OC or are you just leaving the CPU at stock? If it is OC then something is seriously wrong if it does not keep stable frequencies under load, if it is stock then look at the temps, PX/XFR are heavily dependent on temps and power limits (although even with enabling PB, according to Stilt, you can not exceed 141W I think so the CPU would downclock).


----------



## MishelLngelo

Temps are more than fine in any case, never hits 70c. 
I was trying PB/XFR from stock, default settings, otherwise I just have ordinary OC by multiplier, DOCP and appropriate voltage and power settings, turbo and C-states off. Than it works fine.


----------



## malakudi

@MishelLngelo: Maybe you are running Ryzen Power Balanced profile? It has been said that this doesn't work well with XFR2 of 2700X. If you are, you could try Performance power profile.


----------



## MishelLngelo

malakudi said:


> @MishelLngelo: Maybe you are running Ryzen Power Balanced profile? It has been said that this doesn't work well with XFR2 of 2700X. If you are, you could try Performance power profile.


I modified Balanced to be same as Performance because W10 keeps on defaulting to it, Also have Ryzen plan modified to 100/100% and new Ultimate Performance plan but nothing changes.


----------



## mat9v

MishelLngelo said:


> Temps are more than fine in any case, never hits 70c.
> I was trying PB/XFR from stock, default settings, otherwise I just have ordinary OC by multiplier, DOCP and appropriate voltage and power settings, turbo and C-states off. Than it works fine.


You could try monitoring power use in HWiNFO and check if it crosses 141W (or 143W I don't remember now) and if it does, what happens with frequencies?
XFR+PB should allow clock boosting of up to 4.35 Ghz on 2700X when 1-2 cores are used and falling to 4.1Ghz on average when all cores are used, provided that power target of 14xW is not exceeded and temps are below 70C (if memory serves). There is also a max voltage limit involved and it plays it's role in keeping away from power limit (just your luck in silicon lottery).


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> You could try monitoring power use in HWiNFO and check if it crosses 141W (or 143W I don't remember now) and if it does, what happens with frequencies?
> XFR+PB should allow clock boosting of up to 4.35 Ghz on 2700X when 1-2 cores are used and falling to 4.1Ghz on average when all cores are used, provided that power target of 14xW is not exceeded and temps are below 70C (if memory serves). There is also a max voltage limit involved and it plays it's role in keeping away from power limit (just your luck in silicon lottery).


With conventional OC I have seen power go to 170W but no voltage drop (set to1.4v + Llc5 = 1.418 usually). didn't think of following it when using XFR/PB, will try next time, tnx for remainder.


----------



## SaccoSVD

MishelLngelo said:


> I modified Balanced to be same as Performance because W10 keeps on defaulting to it, Also have Ryzen plan modified to 100/100% and new Ultimate Performance plan but nothing changes.


Try my solution a couple pages ago.


----------



## 1TM1

Got 1700 to 4.325 GHz in bios at 1.45V after X370pro bios update to 4011. 
Before that 4.3GHz on bios 3803 was max. This is a newer 1700, week 49.
However, the main goal was to get memory up from 3000 (this 3200-16 memory can do 3300 memtest-stable at 1.425V in C6H with an 1800; either X370pro has less efficient memory traces than C6H or 1700 lesser SOC than 1800 or both).
Regardless, RAM now boots to bios at 3133, with 4011 on X370pro by setting procodt to 60 and bumping ram to 1.45V. 
Varying procodt in previous bios 3803 didn't help. SOC is at 1.05V and changing to 1.0 or 1.1 had little effect. It seems it's possible to get faster CPU or faster RAM but not both.

Update: tried DOCP and memory just works 3200-16. BIOS much improved over the past year.

And on to 3266-16. Not bad. All settings still Auto (changing SOC and voltage settings made it worse), procodt remains 60.


----------



## Xpander69

1TM1 said:


> However, the main goal was to get memory up from 3000 (this 3200-16 memory can do 3300 memtest-stable at 1.425V in C6H with an 1800; either X370pro has less efficient memory traces than C6H or 1700 lesser SOC than 1800 or both).
> Regardless, RAM now boots to bios at 3133, with 4011 on X370pro by setting procodt to 60 and bumping ram to 1.45V.
> Varying procodt in previous bios 3803 didn't help. SOC is at 1.05V and changing to 1.0 or 1.1 had little effect. It seems it's possible to get faster CPU or faster RAM but not both.
> 
> Update: tried DOCP and memory just works 3200-16. BIOS much improved over the past year.
> 
> And on to 3266-16. Not bad. All settings still Auto (changing SOC and voltage settings made it worse), procodt remains 60.



try 2933 with lower latency, CL14 should be doable on that. I get much better results everywhere with 2933CL14 than my default 3200CL16


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's quite possible to OC CPU and RAM at same time just difficult if everything is on auto.


----------



## 1TM1

Xpander69 said:


> try 2933 with lower latency, CL14 should be doable on that. I get much better results everywhere with 2933CL14 than my default 3200CL16


Yes this helped, thank you. I was even able to get it to 3000-14. Latency decreased. I use this simple batch file to compare latency and throughput:
cd c:\util
c:\util\mlc_avx512.exe --idle_latency
c:\util\mlc_avx512.exe --peak_bandwidth
winsat mem
pause

where mlc_avx512 is the intel memory latency checker (free from intel) and winsat is part of the windows.
(winsat wants to be run as administrator, without that it starts its own window which closes immediately after showing a result)


----------



## karenin

1TM1 said:


> Yes this helped, thank you. I was even able to get it to 3000-14. Latency decreased. I use this simple batch file to compare latency and throughput:
> cd c:\util
> c:\util\mlc_avx512.exe --idle_latency
> c:\util\mlc_avx512.exe --peak_bandwidth
> winsat mem
> pause
> 
> where mlc_avx512 is the intel memory latency checker (free from intel) and winsat is part of the windows.
> (winsat wants to be run as administrator, without that it starts its own window which closes immediately after showing a result)


Im using smth similar but with redirection into txt (then save the txt with name the config is, like "60 ohm cl14 blabla".) Redirection is done with ">C:\abcd\1234.txt" for single file that gets created ever time you run the batch or with ">>C:\...." where the results are being added to the end of the file each run. Its very convenient and much more reliable than Aida.

F.ex.: c:\util\mlc_avx512.exe --idle_latency >c:\util\idle.txt


----------



## Xpander69

windows things. I do not have windows, so i checked geekbench memory scores, bandwidth, latency and copy/write to see the difference with different timings/speeds. When i noticed improvements there i ran some game benchmarks to compare between the settings and every time lower latency but a bit smaller memory speed came out on top with quite a big difference


----------



## ThinkTank

Im wandering if this has anything to do with the problems people are having in particular the top 2 sata ports.
Wander if they have similar problems with the x370 chipset

"When testing reference clocking, make sure to use any of the four bottom SATA ports. The X470 chipset has an issue with the two top SATA ports when adjusting PCI-E frequency. This usually manifests in getting stuck at A2 Q-Code during POST. 
There are also a few timer related issues when adjusting the reference clock in real-time (in the operating system). The current recommendation is to only adjust it from BIOS, and make sure to use CPU-Z v1.84 or newer."


----------



## 1TM1

Xpander69 said:


> windows things. I do not have windows


intel latency checker also includes linux executable; I haven't installed the new ubuntu with gnome yet, just assembled this pc.

update: just upgraded to win1803, memory performance improved ~1.5%.


----------



## Xpander69

ThinkTank said:


> Im wandering if this has anything to do with the problems people are having in particular the top 2 sata ports.
> Wander if they have similar problems with the x370 chipset
> 
> "When testing reference clocking, make sure to use any of the four bottom SATA ports. The X470 chipset has an issue with the two top SATA ports when adjusting PCI-E frequency. This usually manifests in getting stuck at A2 Q-Code during POST.
> There are also a few timer related issues when adjusting the reference clock in real-time (in the operating system). The current recommendation is to only adjust it from BIOS, and make sure to use CPU-Z v1.84 or newer."


i have problems also with sata. for me weird thing is that when i installed my m.2 drive and had 5 sata ports occupied. Motherboard just choked and didn't show my 2 ram sticks, 2 of them worked fine. If i unplugged the sata5 port then all the 4 sticks came available again. I guess its something to do with PCI lanes?
i actually didn't need more than 4 sata ports anyway, but still weird issue


----------



## MishelLngelo

Only problem I noticed is that when CD/DVD drive is connected next to any HDD it doesn't show in windows as CD/DVD drive but for some reason as a HDD. That's just at top 2 SATA connectors.


----------



## karenin

Im now on a 470, each and every Kit i have (3400C16 Gskill D-Die, 3200C14 B-Die and Micron B-Die) runs at 3200 from start without the need to even adjust PROC/RTT (only the microns i had to adjust tRCD and tRP because they simply dont run at anything below 11,5ns for those timings. Still pretty good for a 140 2666 kit.)

Now i really wonder why AMD takes the sh.it, while the Mobo manufacturers fuc.ked it up because they wanted to save 0,000001 cents worth of copper..


----------



## MishelLngelo

karenin said:


> Im now on a 470, each and every Kit i have (3400C16 Gskill D-Die, 3200C14 B-Die and Micron B-Die) runs at 3200 from start without the need to even adjust PROC/RTT.
> 
> Now i really wonder why AMD takes the ****, while the Mobo manufacturers ****ed it up because they wanted to save 0,000001 cents worth of copper..


Good news but I'm still waiting for my x470.


----------



## kekate

I'm currently running a pretty old bios version from 2017, same version around the time they launched these boards. I'd like to update the bios but I'm a bit afraid because dont want to brick the mobo and if I brick it, I bought the mobo from a guy from a forum and itd be pretty **** to find him to send it to replacement in my country. I've read the EzFlash function bricking boards even when you try to flash bios from USB stick... so if I were to update the bios what should I do to avoid bricking, any precautions and are the latest bioses fine to flash without bricking?


----------



## gasolin

just upgrade i have never bricked by installing a new bios


----------



## MishelLngelo

kekate said:


> I'm currently running a pretty old bios version from 2017, same version around the time they launched these boards. I'd like to update the bios but I'm a bit afraid because dont want to brick the mobo and if I brick it, I bought the mobo from a guy from a forum and itd be pretty **** to find him to send it to replacement in my country. I've read the EzFlash function bricking boards even when you try to flash bios from USB stick... so if I were to update the bios what should I do to avoid bricking, any precautions and are the latest bioses fine to flash without bricking?


Just put a Fat32 formatted USB stick with BIOS file converted to "X370pro.cap" (by using BRenamerl.exe) in a USB2 port and update from BIOS. if anything was wrong with it, it will be rejected. Usual precautions are must, Unplug power, press start button for few seconds, reset CMOS and start to BIOS. Have patience, it may take few minutes and don't touch anything until it restarts asking you to press F1 to continue. I even updated it from HDD, it doesn't matter where "X370pro.cap" file is as long as you can give BIOS a path to it. Btw. mouse works in BIOS too. I prefer using it instead of KB. There's a slight delay (few seconds) when you push some buttons, so be patient and don't click/push button several times even if it doesn't look like it responded.


----------



## karenin

MishelLngelo said:


> Just put a Fat32 formatted USB stick with BIOS file converted to "X370pro.cap" (by using BRenamerl.exe) in a USB2 port and update from BIOS. if anything was wrong with it, it will be rejected. Usual precautions are must, Unplug power, press start button for few seconds, reset CMOS and start to BIOS. Have patience, it may take few minutes and don't touch anything until it restarts asking you to press F1 to continue. I even updated it from HDD, it doesn't matter where "X370pro.cap" file is as long as you can give BIOS a path to it. Btw. mouse works in BIOS too. I prefer using it instead of KB. There's a slight delay (few seconds) when you push some buttons, so be patient and don't click/push button several times even if it doesn't look like it responded.


You dont need all this rename stuff. Just save the File somewhere (extracted), reset bios to defaults, go into flash thing in bios, let it update, reset again, done. Ive done it like 150 times now (so many modded bios to try ), never had anything wrong with it.


----------



## gasolin

you could just let the mb update thru the internet connection (EZ flash) and you don't even have to reset bios to default.


----------



## Lermite

The purpose of loading the default settings before flashing a bios is to avoid any instability because a single one happening during the flash process can brick the board definitely.


----------



## kekate

Do you disconnect any devices like headphones etc or just put the bios file on fat32 usb stick, reset bios settings to default and then go update it and done?


----------



## Lermite

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## Lermite

kekate said:


> Do you disconnect any devices like headphones etc or just put the bios file on fat32 usb stick, reset bios settings to default and then go update it and done?


I disconnect absolutely nothing.
I put the bios file on a reliable USB stick inserted in the USB slot just beside the USB C one, I load the default settings then I use EZFlash to flash the bios and it always worked fine.
I also have an UPS to avoid any power shortage, because it can also brick the board if it happens during the flash process.


----------



## kekate

Yep got it flashed to 4011 without any problems. Thanks alot. Now I got question how could I set up p-state overclocking on this motherboard? I dont want my cpu to run at steady 3.8ghz 247. Cant see nothing in BIOS relate to it. Is it even possible? I googled and found people talking about it p-states on this motherboard but it needs modded bios or not?


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's still best to go "By the book" specially for new users. Doesn't take much more time.


----------



## mat9v

kekate said:


> Yep got it flashed to 4011 without any problems. Thanks alot. Now I got question how could I set up p-state overclocking on this motherboard? I dont want my cpu to run at steady 3.8ghz 247. Cant see nothing in BIOS relate to it. Is it even possible? I googled and found people talking about it p-states on this motherboard but it needs modded bios or not?


Keep away from p-state OC in Bios. I have broken a board using it. Much safer to boot at stock and use Zenstates in Windows.


----------



## karenin

Isnt the Multiplier on the first bios site (not the pid/vid one) basically the P0 state? I used it recently exclusivly, and mine clocks down in windows as it should.
But only with Auto voltage since i had the luck to get it allcore on 3,75 without any need to change voltage. So i dunno if its working with both altered.

But what i know is, when i wanted to test what my 1700 is able to go maxed out (to compare between 370 and 470), i got the 2,2ghz bug whenever i changed something on voltage (regardless if offset or not).


----------



## gasolin

It used to be 1.5 ghz or so, have you upgraded to the latest bios?


----------



## karenin

Ofc. Usually the day it comes out. Somebody has to be the one that tests it


----------



## Lermite

kekate said:


> Yep got it flashed to 4011 without any problems. Thanks alot. Now I got question how could I set up p-state overclocking on this motherboard? I dont want my cpu to run at steady 3.8ghz 247. Cant see nothing in BIOS relate to it. Is it even possible? I googled and found people talking about it p-states on this motherboard but it needs modded bios or not?


Our board bios have a hidden section about the P-State.
These settings can be unlocked in a modded bios but modify them brick the board with the latest bios.
I finally managed to get mine back to life but that was close this time.
So, DO NOT TOUCH the P-States in the Bios.

Two ways make the P-States to work properly:

- ZenStates in Windows, while the CPU frequency and voltage are to "Auto" in the bios.
This light freeware works pretty fine, allowing to set up three P-States.

- In the bios, set the Core Voltage with an offset instead of a manual value.
It makes the CPU cores frequency to downclock at 1,55 GHz with a Vcore a bit higher than 0.9V when they are idle. 
It's like having two P-States.


----------



## Pablogamer

Hello

Now i am testing the 2600X on the X370 Pro with KFA2 4000MHz and i have one question.

Is normal to have voltage spikes around 1.494v with default settings (XFR enable)? Is safe?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Pablogamer said:


> Hello
> 
> Now i am testing the 2600X on the X370 Pro with KFA2 4000MHz and i have one question.
> 
> Is normal to have voltage spikes around 1.494v with default settings (XFR enable)? Is safe?


Yes, that much and more but it's safe.


----------



## Wabbit16

Has anyone had any issues loading Windows 10 onto a system with this board? I downloaded a fresh ISO from the MS site and wrote it to a USB flash drive but it keeps on asking me for SATA drivers. I tried pointing it to the extracted folder of the drivers available on ASUS' site, but no dice. This is on a Samsung 850 EVO, but not one of my other drives show either

I tried resetting the BIOS as well thinking it could be something related to the secure boot that was messing me around. Funnily enough the drives show in my Windows PE bootable USB drive.


----------



## mat9v

Wabbit16 said:


> Has anyone had any issues loading Windows 10 onto a system with this board? I downloaded a fresh ISO from the MS site and wrote it to a USB flash drive but it keeps on asking me for SATA drivers. I tried pointing it to the extracted folder of the drivers available on ASUS' site, but no dice. This is on a Samsung 850 EVO, but not one of my other drives show either
> 
> I tried resetting the BIOS as well thinking it could be something related to the secure boot that was messing me around. Funnily enough the drives show in my Windows PE bootable USB drive.


Windows 10 1803 (latest) have problems with SATA configured as RAID - you don't really have to create any arrays, it just does't see the disks. You can point it to the drivers but it won't detect your drives anyway. But once you disable UEFI compatibility it just works - I have lost more then a week trying to update 1709 to 1803 and then installing clean 1803. In some combinations it did see SATA drives but not NVMe or the reverse. 1709 did not have any problems installing in UEFI mode co it is not the board fault, just another 1803 flaw.


----------



## Wabbit16

mat9v said:


> Windows 10 1803 (latest) have problems with SATA configured as RAID - you don't really have to create any arrays, it just does't see the disks. You can point it to the drivers but it won't detect your drives anyway. But once you disable UEFI compatibility it just works - I have lost more then a week trying to update 1709 to 1803 and then installing clean 1803. In some combinations it did see SATA drives but not NVMe or the reverse. 1709 did not have any problems installing in UEFI mode co it is not the board fault, just another 1803 flaw.


Interesting findings - thanks! Will see what I can achieve my side. Did you mean that you disabled UEFI compatibility in the BIOS? And which version BIOS? I am still on 4008, I have 4011 downloaded but haven't been arsed to flash it yet.

Darn you, Windows!

EDIT: I think my flash drive may be dying as well. Suddenly the copy speeds are really, really slow. This could be part of my issue, come to think of it


----------



## mat9v

Wabbit16 said:


> Interesting findings - thanks! Will see what I can achieve my side. Did you mean that you disabled UEFI compatibility in the BIOS? And which version BIOS? I am still on 4008, I have 4011 downloaded but haven't been arsed to flash it yet.
> 
> Darn you, Windows!
> 
> EDIT: I think my flash drive may be dying as well. Suddenly the copy speeds are really, really slow. This could be part of my issue, come to think of it


Yes, in boot section I set "Legacy only" for both SATA and USB drives and that disables UEFI. Bios 4008.


----------



## Lermite

I'll keep my 1607 LTSB as long as possible


----------



## MishelLngelo

Why, newest Skippy just arived and working good.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Last time I used Zenstates It appeared stable during IBT etc... but the PC locked up while gaming. My max P state was my very same manual settings that are 100% stable and the secondary P states had a tad more vcore than required for their clock speed. (40.5x / 35x / 30x)

I'm not sure why it caused that but I decided to uninstall it. I suspect is that while the PC is around it's OC edge is better not to downclock/undervolt.

I guess if you're applying a safer OC is ok.


----------



## mat9v

Sacco - you are working with music, right? Do you have some experience working with DTS format? I'm using Asus Xonar D2X soundcard and, since I use exclusively headphones, recently tried listening to some tracks/movies in DTS. The way I do that is to decode it in MPHC using MPC Audio Decoder, then pass it to FFDShow Audio Procesoor, where it is mixed using HRTF to stereo sound to be finally heard by my ears 
What do you think about such a configuration? Could you test how it sounds (sound positioning and level of distortion) for you because while I like it, I do not know if I could do something better with the sound


----------



## Lermite

Perhaps you underestimated the voltages the lower frequencies require.

For example, I fount out my 1700 needs at least 0.65 V to be stable, even with the lowest frequency.


----------



## Wabbit16

So Windows 7 could see my drives...as does 8.1...and Ubuntu 14.xx LTS and Elementary OS 0.41 and my Windows recovery ISO.

Windows 10 1803? Forget it. I found an ISO for 1709 which I am currently busy installing. What an eventful eve this has turned out to be


----------



## SaccoSVD

Lermite said:


> Perhaps you underestimated the voltages the lower frequencies require.
> 
> For example, I fount out my 1700 needs at least 0.65 V to be stable, even with the lowest frequency.


Could be, but I'm pretty sure I overvolted a bit on those.


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v said:


> Sacco - you are working with music, right? Do you have some experience working with DTS format? I'm using Asus Xonar D2X soundcard and, since I use exclusively headphones, recently tried listening to some tracks/movies in DTS. The way I do that is to decode it in MPHC using MPC Audio Decoder, then pass it to FFDShow Audio Procesoor, where it is mixed using HRTF to stereo sound to be finally heard by my ears
> What do you think about such a configuration? Could you test how it sounds (sound positioning and level of distortion) for you because while I like it, I do not know if I could do something better with the sound


Sorry  I don't have any experience with such systems, I tend to avoid them until I get a home theater one day.

My experience with binaural positioning on headphones comes only in the form of plugins, I built one for myself in SynthEdit with an X-Y area and it does a pretty good job (I do sound design often). You can have it if you're interested.


----------



## SaccoSVD

My solution for a fixed pump. (doh!)

So, pump is connected to CHA1. I just set the Critical Temp control on and set a critical temp of 80c (which never reaches)

Even at IBT AVX very high the CPU doesn't go over 71c...no matter if the pump is at 1400RPM (my minimum fixed, silent) or 1800RPM (very audible)

Additionally my 4 120 noctua fans in push pull on the rad have a similar setup and the fans go from 400RPM to only 900rpm during IBT AVX

The result is a very silent PC even at full load. Nice.


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> Sorry  I don't have any experience with such systems, I tend to avoid them until I get a home theater one day.
> 
> My experience with binaural positioning on headphones comes only in the form of plugins, I built one for myself in SynthEdit with an X-Y area and it does a pretty good job (I do sound design often). You can have it if you're interested.


Thank you for the offer, but I have no idea ho I could use such a plugin. Do I understand correctly that it is used inside SynthEdit to position sounds for binaural? Could I use it in combination with ffdshow filter to convert multichannel audio into usable binaural sound?

On another topic, regarding your AiO - why exactly are you connecting it to CHA1 and not to W_PUMP? It can be regulated just the same, if your CPU never crosses 70C just set it that way


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v said:


> Thank you for the offer, but I have no idea ho I could use such a plugin. Do I understand correctly that it is used inside SynthEdit to position sounds for binaural? Could I use it in combination with ffdshow filter to convert multichannel audio into usable binaural sound?
> 
> On another topic, regarding your AiO - why exactly are you connecting it to CHA1 and not to W_PUMP? It can be regulated just the same, if your CPU never crosses 70C just set it that way


My AIO came with a 3 pin connector (thermaltake water extreme S 3), anyhow, if I connect my pump to the AIO Pump header it stays at max speed. Probably a more modern AIO will work just fine in that header.

About the binaural positioning VST plugin, is a small plugin you use in audio production programs and let's you position any sound in a given mixer channel wherever you want in a virtual area. I don't think it can be integrated in your surround system.


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> My AIO came with a 3 pin connector (thermaltake water extreme S 3), anyhow, if I connect my pump to the AIO Pump header it stays at max speed. Probably a more modern AIO will work just fine in that header.


So did mine. The pump in on a 3 pin cable. Connected to W-PUMP header, in bios selected DC not PWM an I can set it however I like. Just like in the screenshot.


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v said:


> So did mine. The pump in on a 3 pin cable. Connected to W-PUMP header, in bios selected DC not PWM an I can set it however I like. Just like in the screenshot.


Hmmm. Ah! I remember now. Yes I can control it, but it never allowed me to go below a certain point, like 1500 or 1600 RPM.

I never tried again in that header since bios ...pfff....the earliests?


----------



## Lermite

I don't understand the point to set a fan or a pump speed constant regardless the temperature of what they are supposed to cool.
If the cooled device never gets too hot, limiting its cooling is not an issue but what if, one day, the temperature rise much higher, because of a wrong setting, an unusual stress of a hardware issue?

Setting the fan/pump for it to reach 100% at some temperature that should never be reached would look much better to me.

For examples, the intake fans in front of my PC are two insanely powerful Noctua PPC 140mm 3000 RPM.
They are set to reach 100% at 72° while the temperatures never reach this value. This way, I'm sure my PC will never get too hot because of the fan settings, even if I launch the heaviest stress test during a heat wave.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Some AiO coolers like CM, Nepton and Seidon series and also some Master Liquid need pumps to run full speed all the time because they are made like that and on others it decreases response time by having constant liquid flow and not having to wait for pump speed increase. Most AiO systems have "just enough" pump anyway. Custom systems with strong pumps can be considerably slowed down.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I don't care about having the fans at 100% at some point (not so loud as the stock AIO fans) but given the system is very cool for the most part and I'm using push pull I decided to let them go as high as 900 RPM until the critical temp is reached (then 1500RPM). If for some reason that happens when fans/pump will go 100%

That said, even with the most demanding render the temp won't go over 60/65c. Only IBT AVX or OCCT will bring the temps unrealistically high.

The reason I want the pump for the most part at a fixed speed is to keep it silent. This is an Asetek V2 I believe, and at full 1800RPM I can clearly hear it. 

As I mentioned before, at 1400RPM it seems to displace liquid fast enough to keep the system as cool as with full speed. I also prefer a pump that stays at one speed, just in case this pump is not 100% designed to ramp up. (this one has been running at 1400RPM without problems for more than 3 years)

I also believe pump speed doesn't matter much as long as is on and the flow is sufficient, I believe a slower pump will keep the liquid longer in the rad, more time to cool it down.

IF I had a more silent natively capable PWM pump then I wouldn't have any issues. That could be an NZXT kraken in the future, but my AIO is still working as new.


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> I don't care about having the fans at 100% at some point (not so loud as the stock AIO fans) but given the system is very cool for the most part and I'm using push pull I decided to let them go as high as 900 RPM until the critical temp is reached (then 1500RPM). If for some reason that happens when fans/pump will go 100%
> 
> That said, even with the most demanding render the temp won't go over 60/65c. Only IBT AVX or OCCT will bring the temps unrealistically high.
> 
> The reason I want the pump for the most part at a fixed speed is to keep it silent. This is an Asetek V2 I believe, and at full 1800RPM I can clearly hear it.
> 
> As I mentioned before, at 1400RPM it seems to displace liquid fast enough to keep the system as cool as with full speed. I also prefer a pump that stays at one speed, just in case this pump is not 100% designed to ramp up. (this one has been running at 1400RPM without problems for more than 3 years)
> 
> I also believe pump speed doesn't matter much as long as is on and the flow is sufficient, I believe a slower pump will keep the liquid longer in the rad, more time to cool it down.
> 
> IF I had a more silent natively capable PWM pump then I wouldn't have any issues. That could be an NZXT kraken in the future, but my AIO is still working as new.


I have the same Asestek V2 pump in my AiO - at 60% with W_PUMP set to DC mode I get 1420rpm and the pump is completely silent.


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v said:


> I have the same Asestek V2 pump in my AiO - at 60% with W_PUMP set to DC mode I get 1420rpm and the pump is completely silent.


Hmm...I might try again then, seems like they changed that in the new BIOSes.

Thank you


----------



## Pablogamer

Testing new 2600X on this board, 4225 with 1.369v vcore and the memory 3266 (Prime X370 Pro suck for memory overclock).

Good result?


----------



## SaccoSVD

So....AIO pump connected on the Water Pump+ header. 

It works just fine  1400RPM fixed.


----------



## opethdisciple

So I RMA'd my Samsung B-die ram that was not stable at 3200MHz despite trying everything under the sun for 4 weeks.

The ram I received also is not stable at 3200MHz.

So the limitation is the mobo. Taking it down to 3133MHz and things are happy. No freezing or crashing.

Disappointed really and confused. The ram I have is one of the best for Ryzen. People with this mobo, ram and cpu combo (2700x) easily get 3200MHz and beyond. Usually 3466MHz is doable with this ram.

Did I just lose the mobo lottery?

---
Back to the question of PBO. Should I enable it? I imagine auto is actually enabled already.


----------



## mat9v

Does anyone here use Hynix memory? I have the 3000 kit that should work at 16-18-18-18-36-56
tcl-16
trcd-18
trp-18
tras-36
trc-56
The thing is I have it configured as 16-17-17-17-21-34 and it is perfectly stable. My question now - if tras is autodetected as 36 why the hell is it working correctly as 21, the same with trc - it is detected as 56 while it works correctly as 34. Anyone have an idea?
Oh, and they are working correctly and provide steady decrease in latency, also when set too low they prevent computer from booting.


----------



## sideeffect

mat9v said:


> Does anyone here use Hynix memory? I have the 3000 kit that should work at 16-18-18-18-36-56
> tcl-16
> trcd-18
> trp-18
> tras-36
> trc-56
> The thing is I have it configured as 16-17-17-17-21-34 and it is perfectly stable. My question now - if tras is autodetected as 36 why the hell is it working correctly as 21, the same with trc - it is detected as 56 while it works correctly as 34. Anyone have an idea?
> Oh, and they are working correctly and provide steady decrease in latency, also when set too low they prevent computer from booting.


tRAS should be equal or higher to TCL + TRP
tRC should not be lower than tRP + tRAS

That is the reason that the XMP has the default timings it does. You could lower them to say 16-17-17-33-50 and still meet those conditions. I don't see how you can be perfectly stable your tRAS is so low that you must be losing data. Maybe run some benchmarks possibly the data is just constantly being lost and repopulating so seems stable but is actually slow.

If you want to reduce latency then reducing the other timings would be more beneficial starting with TCL.


----------



## mat9v

sideeffect said:


> tRAS should be equal or higher to TCL + TRP
> tRC should not be lower than tRP + tRAS
> 
> That is the reason that the XMP has the default timings it does. You could lower them to say 16-17-17-33-50 and still meet those conditions. I don't see how you can be perfectly stable your tRAS is so low that you must be losing data. Maybe run some benchmarks possibly the data is just constantly being lost and repopulating so seems stable but is actually slow.
> 
> If you want to reduce latency then reducing the other timings would be more beneficial starting with TCL.


So do I - I have no idea why it works. I do not think the bios is broken because changing those values does change latency and can make system unbootable if set too low.


----------



## Pablogamer

This motherboard suck for ram overclock, go above 3200 mhz is practically imposible. The new Prime X470 Pro must be bette for this.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm having general hard time with XFR/boost. Works wrong way around. When it's enabled it actually lowers the frequency. 
So it goes like this. I reset CMOS, leave everything on auto, enable PB, CPU runs at 4.2GHz most of the time dipping to 4.1 occasionally on a core or two. Start any benchmark or load processor and frequency drops to 3970ish. As soon as test is finished it jumps back to 4.1 -4.2GHz. Same when PB is on auto or even disabled. 
Otherwise I can do all core OC to 4.225GHz under 1.4v. with great stability. *** is going on ?


----------



## Pablogamer

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm having general hard time with XFR/boost. Works wrong way around. When it's enabled it actually lowers the frequency.
> So it goes like this. I reset CMOS, leave everything on auto, enable PB, CPU runs at 4.2GHz most of the time dipping to 4.1 occasionally on a core or two. Start any benchmark or load processor and frequency drops to 3970ish. As soon as test is finished it jumps back to 4.1 -4.2GHz. Same when PB is on auto or even disabled.
> Otherwise I can do all core OC to 4.225GHz under 1.4v. with great stability. *** is going on ?


The PBO sucks on this board, i go manual overclock 4250 Mhz with 1.389v and play.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Sure that's exactly what I'm doing but I was just curious and it would be nice if it worked. See what it's doing on same MB and processor at my friends and he didn't do anything.


----------



## Pablogamer

MishelLngelo said:


> Sure that's exactly what I'm doing but I was just curious and it would be nice if it worked. See what it's doing on same MB and processor at my friends and he didn't do anything.


With the same board?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Pablogamer said:


> With the same board?


Yep same board, same BIOS and air cooler too.


----------



## Nemesis158

Anyone able to get Dual-Rank Hynix ram up to XMP rated speeds (3200mhz C16) on this board or should i save up for an X470?


----------



## malakudi

MishelLngelo said:


> Yep same board, same BIOS and air cooler too.


Can you check if motherboards are different revision? If your friend's motherboard is newer, could it possibly be an improved revision PCB?


----------



## Zellidon

I can't for the life of me get my Hynix MFR Stable at 3000, let alone POST above that. I've used BIOS 3805 and 4011 do I really need to go back to something like 0805 or 0810 for Hynix to clock properly? Using F4-2800C15S-16GVR btw.


----------



## mat9v

Zellidon said:


> I can't for the life of me get my Hynix MFR Stable at 3000, let alone POST above that. I've used BIOS 3805 and 4011 do I really need to go back to something like 0805 or 0810 for Hynix to clock properly? Using F4-2800C15S-16GVR btw.


This is Hynix MFR 2x8GB with 1.35V, 1V SoC LLC3, ProcODT 48Ohm, all others options concerning memory set to auto, old bios 3803.
The second screen is with all the same settings but bios is 4008


----------



## Zellidon

mat9v said:


> This is Hynix MFR 2x8GB with 1.35V, 1V SoC LLC3, ProcODT 48Ohm, all others options concerning memory set to auto, old bios 3803.
> The second screen is with all the same settings but bios is 4008


Hmm interesting with the settings on auto. I was just looking at the modded version of bios 4008 and thinking about trying that out. Thanks for the ideas I'll give that a shot!


----------



## ObscureScience

Anyone know why I don't have manual mode showing on overclock tuner?


----------



## Lermite

ObscureScience said:


> Anyone know why I don't have manual mode showing on overclock tuner?


Because it would make no sense.
"Auto" sets most of the settings to Auto but you can assign manually a value to each of them.
What "Manual" would do? Preventing to boot until all the settings are defined manually?

In more, the key F12 saves a screen capture to a USB key. There no point to make a photo of the monitor.


----------



## ObscureScience

Lermite said:


> Because it would make no sense.
> "Auto" sets most of the settings to Auto but you can assign manually a value to each of them.
> What "Manual" would do? Preventing to boot until all the settings are defined manually?
> 
> In more, the key F12 saves a screen capture to a USB key. There no point to make a photo of the monitor.


This is taken directly from Asus' own guide. There are several other options too not available on my screen.


Also why would I locate a usb key to screenshot when my phone is right here. I get it looks prettier but still.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hynix 64GB kit at 3000Mhz here, working like a charm.


----------



## mitna

Anyone have any advice about how to get rid of cold boot issues on this board? After a lot of dicking around with various resistances i manged to get my hynix mfr completely stable at 3200 stilt fast timings. 1000+% hci memtest and days of use without any crash.
To do it i had to set procodt to 48, rtt:5 auto 5, 20 20 20 20 cad bus. 1.375v ram voltage with +10mv vttddr and 1.1v soc. But to get it to cold boot is a massive pain in the ass. It bootloops until it resets, then i have to load up a less aggressive memory profile, let it sit in windows for awhile and then if i restart it will eventually actually post at that profile. 

If i set procodt to 53ohm it boots fine, but then it isn't stable anymore:S


Anyone have any advice? I'm using the latest official bios(4011).


----------



## Lermite

ObscureScience said:


> This is taken directly from Asus' own guide. There are several other options too not available on my screen.


This capture shows a totally different bios than every ones I've used (from 0502 to 4011).
Either it's from an earlier bios, of a beta one that was not published.




ObscureScience said:


> Also why would I locate a usb key to screenshot when my phone is right here. I get it looks prettier but still.


An USB stick remaining a long time without power supply can end up loosing data.
The best way to avoid it is to let it plugged to a computer USB slot.


----------



## os4321

ObscureScience said:


> Anyone know why I don't have manual mode showing on overclock tuner?


I believe the screenshot with the red background is from the Crosshair VI Hero motherboard. The screenshot says "[Manual] When the manual mode is selected, the BCLK(base clock) frequency can be assigned manually"

Our motherboard (Prime X370-Pro) does not have function to change the BCLK so I believe that is why "manual" is not listed.

You are comparing two different motherboards, the Crosshair VI Hero has additional functions/features compared with the Prime X370-Pro.


----------



## Lermite

Is there any benefit to disable AMD SVM while the virtualization is not used?


----------



## mat9v

Lermite said:


> Is there any benefit to disable AMD SVM while the virtualization is not used?


I don't think there is - if it is not used... I do not think it will be powered down as it is an integral future, more based on microcode and less on hardware.
That said - SVM disabled is the default bios setting


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Hi everyone. I recently picked up an R5 2600 and a refurb X370 Pro but I've been unable to get 4.1GHz stable at all. 
Current settings tried: 1.4215v manual vcore, 1.1v SoC, 130% current cap, optimised and extreme power phases, LLC level 3. 
It might boot into windows but then it'll lock up and I might struggle to get back into the BIOS after restarting. 

I'm on BIOS 4011. I'd really appreciate any advice. I chose the 2600 over the 2600X because reviewers said it's easy to overclock the 2600 to become the X-variant. 
This hasn't proved to be the case on this X370 board. 

Thanks


----------



## MishelLngelo

Non X is actually lower binned X model so only with a lot of luck you can OC it to higher or same level. On the other hand you may be loosing only 100 -150MHz which is not something you would be able to see in normal usage. Better concentrate on RAM, it helps a lot.


----------



## gasolin

My 1600 ran 4ghz i think that was pretty good


----------



## fatboyslimerr

MishelLngelo said:


> Non X is actually lower binned X model so only with a lot of luck you can OC it to higher or same level. On the other hand you may be loosing only 100 -150MHz which is not something you would be able to see in normal usage. Better concentrate on RAM, it helps a lot.


My RAM runs fine at the rated 3200MHz CL16. Is it worth pushing it higher? I haven't totally given up on 4.1GHz or higher, I just need to know what BIOS settings might help to stabilise the VRM at those extreme voltages and clocks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

> I just need to know what BIOS settings might help to stabilise the VRM at those extreme voltages and clocks.


LLC5 will work best, but it can be dangerous, especially if you're pushing your chip to its very edge. Raja stated that the CPU experiences repeated +50mV excursions upwards from the set vcore...not just one peak transitioning to Idle.

I can push my 1800x to 4.1Ghz using 1.425v / LLC5 but is too risky so I backed off to 4.05Ghz 1.425v / LLC3


----------



## SaccoSVD




----------



## com_destructor

Is it likely that future BIOS releases for this mobo will improve RAM OC speeds? Or is it better looking for x470 mobos?


----------



## SaccoSVD

com_destructor said:


> Is it likely that future BIOS releases for this mobo will improve RAM OC speeds? Or is it better looking for x470 mobos?


Isn't the best RAM OC compatibility in the CPU itself? That's what I've seen around.


----------



## com_destructor

There're a lot of users who can't go above 3066Mhz on x370 Prime Pro with good B-die sticks along with ryzen 2000, but there are lots of users with x470 prime who can overlock Ram to 3466 etc.. So there must be Motherboard factor in regards how high Ram can be overlocked...





Pablogamer said:


> This motherboard suck for ram overclock, go above 3200 mhz is practically imposible. The new Prime X470 Pro must be bette for this.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

SaccoSVD said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_QooqL3-tI


I enjoyed watching that but not sure how useful it was. It seems to me I might be able to hit 4.1GHz but it would take some very extreme settings that would push the VRM very hard. 
I've dropped down to 3.9GHz on auto voltage and have found it hovers around 1.28v. It was 1.38-1.408v at 4GHz on auto voltage so that is quite a nice drop by reducing by 100MHz.


----------



## SaccoSVD

> but it would take some very extreme settings that would push the VRM very hard


Some of us measured our VRM temps, I did from the back of the board with a thermal gun and even at LLC5 the temps didn't exceed 98c.

The VRM is fine in the X370 Pro. The real problem is using LLC5 while at the voltage edge where it becomes dangerous and could degrade the CPU.

I guess LLC5 at a lower voltage, say 1.3v is much safer as the excursions will never exceed 1.4v. Still the majority agrees you should avoid LLC5 (even LLC4)

What you can do instead is to use LLC3, allow the CPU to droop but overshoot the initial vcore to compensate for the vdroop. As long as yours doesn't exceed 1.412v at full load you'll be fine. A vdroop of 1.425 is already worrisome, even at LL3 there should be peaks (albeit smaller) but still...

I tried that, with a vcore of 1.45v and let the CPU droop to where the CPU is stable at 4.1Ghz (I believe it was 1.406v)...mine was stable for everything but not for IBT or OCCT, finally I decided to stop tinkering pushing more voltage and back off to 4.05Ghz


----------



## MrPhilo

Anyone with a 2700x and good ram timing 3200+ can you post your Aida score?


----------



## Xuper

I'm mining NIM and Ryzen 1600X running at 3950Mhz , LLC3 , 1.35v , max temp 79 , It's ok for long term ?


----------



## Lermite

Xuper said:


> I'm mining NIM and Ryzen 1600X running at 3950Mhz , LLC3 , 1.35v , max temp 79 , It's ok for long term ?


Your voltage is safe but your temperature is a bit too high.
You should either replace your cooling device by a more efficient one, or lower your frequency to 3.9 GHz, which should allows you to lower the voltage to ~1.3V, and the temperature as well.


----------



## Dragzor

Hello.

Im owner of two ryzen systems. 1600x and 1700.

1600x using msi x370 gaming pro, 2x8GB of TridentZ 3200 cl15(B-die).
No problem with RAM OC, [email protected](1.39V) SOC at 1.05V. CPU goes up to 41.25 with 1.425V.

1700 using prime x370-pro, 2x8GB sticks of flare-x 3200 cl14. 

To get stablility(>100% memtest) with [email protected](1.36V) find out that I had to move from 1.1 SOC to 1.2V. Where's DRAM Voltage made no difference at these speeds.

Did I just get unlucky with mem controller on chip to get it only stable at around 1.2V?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Dragzor said:


> Hello.
> 
> Im owner of two ryzen systems. 1600x and 1700.
> 
> 1600x using msi x370 gaming pro, 2x8GB of TridentZ 3200 cl15(B-die).
> No problem with RAM OC, [email protected](1.39V) SOC at 1.05V. CPU goes up to 41.25 with 1.425V.
> 
> 1700 using prime x370-pro, 2x8GB sticks of flare-x 3200 cl14.
> 
> To get stablility(>100% memtest) with [email protected](1.36V) find out that I had to move from 1.1 SOC to 1.2V. Where's DRAM Voltage made no difference at these speeds.
> 
> Did I just get unlucky with mem controller on chip to get it only stable at around 1.2V?


You have tight timings, maybe that's why.


----------



## Dragzor

PC was unstable even with settings like 1.1v soc, RAM with xmp profile @14 14 14 14 34 48 560=Game, random desktop crashes. Tho, noticed that X370-pro is attempting tight timings on its own. 
Somehow that 1.2V SOC voltage solved issue. It's damn high but within safe margin.

Was trying almost everything on 4011, and 3805 bios.

Maybe I'll try later some older bios.


----------



## MishelLngelo

This is best I can do full stable, but with 1v. Higher doesn't help any.


----------



## Dragzor

Trying bios 3404 atm. Seems better then any I've use recently. No need to bump voltage ;p


----------



## SaccoSVD

I hear crickets in this forum


----------



## MishelLngelo

There will be more, I'm just going to store to pick up x470 version.


----------



## mat9v

I suppose it would be more popular if the thread name was changed to X370/X470.
The boards are very similar after all...


----------



## Lermite

Is there still something to talk about this board?


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> I suppose it would be more popular if the thread name was changed to X370/X470.
> The boards are very similar after all...


There's already thread for x470. I just switched MBs.


----------



## mat9v

Lermite said:


> Is there still something to talk about this board?


No. not really, if there were some new bioses... microcode updates for AMD CPU Spectre flaws and so on, then we may have something to talk about


----------



## Bo55

RIP X370 Prime Pro, was a great 12 months of agony. X470 Hero VII or Aorus Gaming 7 here i come.... when that shi* is on special lol


----------



## mat9v

Bo55 said:


> RIP X370 Prime Pro, was a great 12 months of agony. X470 Hero VII or Aorus Gaming 7 here i come.... when that shi* is on special lol


I wouldn't call using X370 agony (despite my killing 2 boards by playing with P-states) - it works fully stable with 4.1Ghz and 3200 memory - I suppose were I to buy 2700X with 3600 memory I would not be so happy, but since I have 1700 and 3200 memory - it works as it should.


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> I wouldn't call using X370 agony (despite my killing 2 boards by playing with P-states) - it works fully stable with 4.1Ghz and 3200 memory - I suppose were I to buy 2700X with 3600 memory I would not be so happy, but since I have 1700 and 3200 memory - it works as it should.


I'm even happy with my 3600 RAM running fine at 3133 Mhz 
I've almost killed my board many time, but "almost" only and it was always my fault so I can't blame it.


----------



## Bo55

mat9v said:


> I wouldn't call using X370 agony (despite my killing 2 boards by playing with P-states) - it works fully stable with 4.1Ghz and 3200 memory - I suppose were I to buy 2700X with 3600 memory I would not be so happy, but since I have 1700 and 3200 memory - it works as it should.


I understand, different setups and expectations. Ive owned this board since release and Its only worked perfectly stable with my 2700x at 4.25ghz and 3200 since last bios 4011. Everything leading up to that with my old 1700x was countless hours of tweaking, BSODs, face palms, stable for 24hrs then the next day completely unstable. This board has a mind of its own.


----------



## mat9v

Bo55 said:


> I understand, different setups and expectations. Ive owned this board since release and Its only worked perfectly stable with my 2700x at 4.25ghz and 3200 since last bios 4011. Everything leading up to that with my old 1700x was countless hours of tweaking, BSODs, face palms, stable for 24hrs then the next day completely unstable. This board has a mind of its own.


Well, I killed 2 boards, so I'm on my third - I love to tweak so finding max stable OC did take me some time, BUT from day 1 it just worked at 4Ghz and 3000 memory right after setting DOCP and procodt 48 - it was perfectly stable, over 3 boards and 2 CPUs. Sure, I had fun testing various bioses and settings (that's why my 2 boards died) and finished with better OC and memory clock then I began - after all I consider it a good buy. sure Hero would have been better but it was 90$ more here in Poland at the time.


----------



## MrPhilo

I will be moving to Crosshair VII and 2700x also from the Prime X370, I had to send them both back for an replacement (received them last week), I kept getting memory error on the Crosshair VII, I kept getting errors on 3200 safe timing etc and I refused to believe that lol, especially mine is a 4266CL19 kit and it's a VII board along with a 2700x.

Anyways, I decided to update my bios from 902 to 4011.

I used the same 3200 extreme timing (on 902) I got a copying error on memtest I decided to play around with the CAD, I used 24, 24, 30, 30 and boom no errors within 1200%+

Decided to try 3266 with safe timing and same CAD. No errors as well after 800%.

Trying 3266 with the extreme setting atm and no errors around 350% (test is still ongoing).

So I suggest people who still have this board maybe just change the last 2 cad to 30 and see how it goes 

Reason why I'm trying to get higher ram speed is when I sell this to my friend I can help him get the most out of his RAM hopefully!


----------



## Lermite

MrPhilo said:


> Decided to try 3266 with safe timing and same CAD. No errors as well after 800%...


I'm surprised by the stability of your timings because tFAW is supposed to be equal or higher to tRRDS, while yours is much lower.


----------



## MrPhilo

Lermite said:


> I'm surprised by the stability of your timings because tFAW is supposed to be equal or higher to tRRDS, while yours is much lower.


Is it?

I heard something about it has to be 4x or 8x or something. I know its off by a bit but I've always used 16 and it worked fine so I didn't really pay much attention to it.


----------



## Lermite

MrPhilo said:


> Is it?
> 
> I heard something about it has to be 4x or 8x or something. I know its off by a bit but I've always used 16 and it worked fine so I didn't really pay much attention to it.


The advised ratios are 4, 6 or 8.
24 = 6 x 4
36 = 6 x 6
48 = 6 x 8
16 = 6 x 2.67 ?!?


----------



## MrPhilo

Lermite said:


> The advised ratios are 4, 6 or 8.
> 24 = 6 x 4
> 36 = 6 x 6
> 48 = 6 x 8
> 16 = 6 x 2.67 ?!?


I think I used it from someone else tight timing and just forgot the principal of it, I'd probably change it to 24 even if it's stable for consistency...  - Thanks for reminding me!

Do you know how to calculate tRFC?


----------



## Anty

prime pro X470 VRM by Buildzoid


----------



## Lermite

MrPhilo said:


> Do you know how to calculate tRFC?


I'm not sure but I believe 256 is the minimum value for tRFC at 3200 Mhz, and this value is proportional to the frequency.
I know for sure that:
tRFC2 = tRFC / 1.346
tRFC4 = tRFC2 / 1.625

Freq: tRFC tRFC2 tRFC4
3600: 288 214 132
3466: 277 206 127
3400: 272 202 124
3333: 267 198 122
3266: 261 194 119
3200: 256 190 117
3133: 251 186 115


----------



## SaccoSVD

Anty said:


> prime pro X470 VRM by Buildzoid
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osvm26W4e3M


Seems like the heatsink in the X370 Pro is better, has more surface area.


----------



## Lermite

SaccoSVD said:


> Seems like the heatsink in the X370 Pro is better, has more surface area.


The main issue is not the heatsink but:
- the damned I/O panel carter that prevents the air to circulate properly through the heatsink or on it.
- the chewing-gum width between it and the VRM.

The first think I would do if I got a Prime X470 is to get rid of this ridiculous carter.
All motherboard manufacturers should work on making properly working motherboard, and not only nice looking one to gamerschildren.

BTW, the X370 Fan1 an Fan2 connectors apparently can deliver 2A instead of the advertised 1A.
In my PC, Fan2 handles two powerful fans drawing each up to 1A through a Y adapter, and the motherboard didn't get on fire yet.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lermite said:


> The main issue is not the heatsink but:
> - the damned I/O panel carter that prevents the air to circulate properly through the heatsink or on it.
> - the chewing-gum width between it and the VRM.
> 
> The first think I would do if I got a Prime X470 is to get rid of this ridiculous carter.
> All motherboard manufacturers should work on making properly working motherboard, and not only nice looking one to gamerschildren.
> 
> BTW, the X370 Fan1 an Fan2 connectors apparently can deliver 2A instead of the advertised 1A.
> In my PC, Fan2 handles two powerful fans drawing each up to 1A through a Y adapter, and the motherboard didn't get on fire yet.


In other words you are doing a smoke test.


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> In other words you are doing a smoke test.


If only my board has more Fan connectors...
I have to supply one pump and 5 fans, and most of these fans must adapt their speed depending one several temperature (not only the CPU's).

CPU and CPU OPT are linked and their speed can only depends on the CPU temperature: "CPU" handle one of my two CPU fans.
AIO and Pump+a are linked and AIO handles my pump.
That means I have to plug two fans on each "FanX" connector:
Fan1 handles the read fans the the CPU's second one.
Fan2 handles the two intake fans.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Too bad W_Pump wasn't adjustable, that one can take higher power.


----------



## strumf666

Why don't you use something like this:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-cable-splitter-4-fan-pwm-extended

P.S. What's with the "Linux Lobbyist" under our user names?


----------



## Lermite

strumf666 said:


> Why don't you use something like this:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-cable-splitter-4-fan-pwm-extended


This is precisely the gadget I lacked and I didn't even know it existed :/
Thank you very much for the advice. I've just ordered two of them.


----------



## Wabbit16

strumf666 said:


> What's with the "Linux Lobbyist" under our user names?


It looks like the default user text - wasn't the old one something along the lines of 'new to overclock.net'?


----------



## strumf666

Lermite said:


> This is precisely the gadget I lacked and I didn't even know it existed :/
> Thank you very much for the advice. I've just ordered two of them.


Glad, to be able to help.



Wabbit16 said:


> It looks like the default user text - wasn't the old one something along the lines of 'new to overclock.net'?


Yup, this forum seems a bit funny with the "seasonal" changes


----------



## 1TM1

I think this board misses DRAMBOOT voltage setting, which makes it a lesser choice for memory overclock compared to premium Crosshair boards. Wonder if @elmor or @raja may share if X370-pro or X470-pro will ever get dramboot voltage setting in UEFA for better memory training?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I wonder why MOBO manufacturers are choosing such bad decisions. All about marketing and not practicality. The truth is a good MOBO even if it looks less appealing will have the best reviews.


----------



## Lermite

SaccoSVD said:


> I wonder why MOBO manufacturers are choosing such bad decisions. All about marketing and not practicality. The truth is a good MOBO even if it looks less appealing will have the best reviews.


The only purpose of every mobo manufacturers is what they earn by selling the most numerous boards.
The childish users enjoy leds on every components while anybody that don't like these pointless leds will buy them anyway if the board they want does not exist without led.
I believe that's why every single component now have leds and other stupid decorative stuff, even when they lower the product performance or reliability.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I hope they take notice of reviewers, I'm not sure the percentage that buys after reviews but I assume is a good chunk.


----------



## Lermite

The saddest is that the reviews tend more and more to focus on the leds instead of what really matters :/


----------



## SaccoSVD

Really? most reviewers are actually making fun of all the RGB craze. Not really supporting it.


----------



## Lermite

SaccoSVD said:


> Really? most reviewers are actually making fun of all the RGB craze. Not really supporting it.


I was thinking about professionnal reviewer such Tom's Hardware. They usually don't chose the product they have to test, and when they get one with plenty of leds, they have to talk about them:

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/lian-li-strimer-rgb-extension-cable,37178.html
What's the point of reviewing these stupid cables?

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/gigabyte-aorus-rgb-ddr4-memory,37176.html
*** the title mentions the leds instead of "3200 16-18-18-38"?

https://www.tomshardware.fr/articles/asus-rog-thor-ruyjin-ryuo,1-67695.html


----------



## opethdisciple

Do we have any news or leaks on future/beta bioses for this board?

It feels like things have slowed down now.


----------



## mat9v

I don't think there will be any new bioses unless AMD releases some security updates.


----------



## Browni

Going to be harder to notice any new BIOS builds because Asus has dropped the VIP forums.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think we reached the limit for this board, perhaps?

On my side the experience has been for the most part amazing. With RAM already at 2933mhz from the third BIOS I tried back in april or may 2017 and able to squeeze as much from the CPU as I could.

My PC has been running non stop for weeks, other than occasional reboots after a windows update my box is not crashing or giving any trouble whatsoever.

The only thing I discovered is that the Fan controller control chip doesn't like to be pinged by two apps at the same time.

CPUz + HWinfo or AISuite + HWInfo. Either way it will eventually go into a black screen and you need to turn off the PSU to make it reboot. Either HWinfo or the AIsuite running alone works just fine.


----------



## strumf666

As a very late adopter, I must say 4011 works miracles for ram. My 16GB GEil EVO X White DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-36 not only posts (@DOCP) at stock frequency&latencies, for the first time, but loads windows and is CB stable... With older bios versions I had to use real sloppy [email protected] to be able to post, boot and finally be stable @3200.
On the not so great side I lost 25MHz on CPU OC... and I need to get the ram stable, but it's nice to see we are getting somewhere


----------



## ZeNch

SaccoSVD said:


> *I think we reached the limit for this board*, perhaps?
> 
> On my side the experience has been for the most part amazing. With RAM already at 2933mhz from the third BIOS I tried back in april or may 2017 and able to squeeze as much from the CPU as I could.
> 
> My PC has been running non stop for weeks, other than occasional reboots after a windows update my box is not crashing or giving any trouble whatsoever.
> 
> The only thing I discovered is that the Fan controller control chip doesn't like to be pinged by two apps at the same time.
> 
> CPUz + HWinfo or AISuite + HWInfo. Either way it will eventually go into a black screen and you need to turn off the PSU to make it reboot. Either HWinfo or the AIsuite running alone works just fine.


Yes.

With ryzen 3/5/7 (2017) not appear more changes.
With ryzen 3/5/7 (2018) the new bios can have advantages but not much.

I'm thankful with all in this post (and others) i learn much. Each pc is a world (each memory/mother/cpu batch also).

At the moment I still have my cpu with Segfault, I believe that in a short time I will change it, only to have fun overclocking again.


----------



## opethdisciple

You say no more BIOS updates for this board.

But I have heard there is a 1.0.0.3 Agesa in the works.

Mentioned here.


----------



## SaccoSVD

There are many CPUs to come for this socket, so I guess the board is not yet done.

I doubt there's much more for the 1000 series though.

Can't wait for next year already and see what AMD releases with the 7nm process. yay!!!


----------



## mattn7uk

Looking to get some advice with my set up.. I oberclocked the ram today and now my pc won’t show any kind of visual feedback, fans and everything running all lighting up but no visual feed back at all. I didn’t overclock or touch the cpu and left it all on auto. The reason I overclocked the ram is it was running at 2133 when they are 3200mhz sticks... what do you think has blown?

Cpu, ram, motherboard? 

Thanks guys.. super concerned right now

Ps I’ve also removed Gfx card and lithium battery which made no difference. Still boots just no visual feedback


----------



## SaccoSVD

Did you try with the crashfree USB recovery?

Put a BIOS file (4011 for example) in a usb stick

The BIOS file should be renamed to X370PRO.CAP

Turn off your PC, slap the USB stick into a port in the motherboard and start the PC, the BIOS should be recognized and update itself.


----------



## mattn7uk

I’m on my phone so having trouble quoting!

I’m confident it’s not the bios.


I’m having trouble posting on here with my phone so I’m going to link the Reddit post I made, if it was the cpu that died or the motherboard 

How does one go about getting a replacement on these items? Or will I need to cough up the money for the parts?

https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocki...cern_regarding_my_pc/?st=JISPJ0IS&sh=ab115f81


----------



## SaccoSVD

So, how much voltage did you put on the RAM?


----------



## mattn7uk

I put 1.375v through the ram 1.05 on the other ram voltage(can’t rmemever what it’s called, SOC voltage I think) + 60 Ohms, and LLC level 3 with Asus’ optimal settings + I didn’t even have the ram running at 3200, it was 2933mhz

What I don’t get is I checked the settings and I had the ram running well within it’s safe limits, I also had pretty loose timings too, I honestly am baffled how it’s popped. This is the first time I’ve looked to overclock it in about 6months. And when I was overclocking in the past I got far more out of it.. starting to think I’ve got a dead cpu as well as motherboard.

I’m RMAing both tomorrow


----------



## bardacuda

Ayyyyy! So oc.net finally re-implemented TLS! Haven't been around since the site derped out several months ago. Just wondering what's the consensus on RAM and CPU overclocking results on 4011 vs. 4008...any improvement?

Also does anyone know if there's a way to configure the RGB on this board from the BIOS without installing aura sync garbage? I just had a look through cuz I finally had enough of the pulsating unicorn vomit but the only setting I see is to turn it off completely. Maybe I'll just do that...


----------



## SaccoSVD

For those on LM

I have been reading quite a lot about it. Here is a great post:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...-compatibility-with-copper-heat-sinks.800890/

Specially the part that states that the GaCu reaction should stop after several applications. 

I'm gonna check the status of my copper cold plate (take pics), clean any oxide (without scraping the newly built GaCu alloy plating) and reapply LM (also cause I want to rearrange my radiator)


----------



## SaccoSVD

The forum seems to have trouble with attachments.

Anyway, here's what happened with the LM

After two months it was completely dry, but worse the CPU was so glued to the copper cold plate I needed to pull it all directly out of the socket, risky stuff!!! thankfully no pin got bent.

The temps all this time were outstanding so I assume the connection between the IHS and the cold plate was really good and I could just leave it alone. But since I didn't know what was underneath I had to pull it

Of course LM renders itself useless if you are forced to pull the CPU out of the socket. So I would say is not good on copper either, only perhaps on nickel plated copper, but meh! whatever. Too much hassle. Is ONLY good between the IHS and the chip (intel chips)

Anyway, I needed to sand down both surfaces quite vigorously to get rid of the reaction residues. No good IMHO...not worth the effort for a couple degrees. Back to good normal thermal paste, I ordered some Kryonaut instead to see.

I'll try to post pictures later if the forum behaves.


----------



## mat9v

About LM 
I suppose for those that often change CPUs it is not a good solution, on the other hand if you don't take your block/cooler off, then it is the best performance one.
I totally agree that it "fuses" cooler to the IHS quite strongly and is a pain to take off, but I prefer performance to versality.
LM being completely dry after prolonged use is an expected behaviour not an error like for normal "toothpaste"


----------



## Nemesis158

bardacuda said:


> Also does anyone know if there's a way to configure the RGB on this board from the BIOS without installing aura sync garbage? I just had a look through cuz I finally had enough of the pulsating unicorn vomit but the only setting I see is to turn it off completely. Maybe I'll just do that...


I think as long as you don't do a CMOS reset the RGB Controller will remember its settings, so you could install the software once, set the lights up to do something you like, then uninstall it. TBH the software has not caused me any problems leaving it installed, it does a pretty good job of staying out of the way when not in use.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I agree, if I was gonna leave the CPU there forever.

Still, your resale value goes down considerably after the strong stain. Not to mention damaging the CPU in the process if the pulling out of the socket goes wrong.

In my case the only thing that cleaned the stain was sanding and I did get into the copper a bit on one of the sides of the IHS.


----------



## MrPhilo

Upgraded to 2700x and now struggling to get 3200 safe timing stable... lol

This motherboard is a joke at times, even the B350 boards do better, something defo wrong with the asus memory trace on this mb

I plan to upgrade my motherboard in August, just I hate having to go through changing motherboard etc and reconnecting everything lol

EDIT: Atleast my 2700x is pretty good, I can run at 4.25Ghz at 1.35V LLC3, on HWINFO it goes to 1.325V at full load. So pretty decent.

4.275Ghz requires 1.388V, puts me at 1.375V at full load though.

4.3Ghz requires 1.412V, around 1.4v.

I'm assuming it be roughly 1.45v for 4.35Ghz, I am though running at 3133Mhz extreme timing. I'd probably buy a x470 next week... not wasting anymore time getting a stable ram on this board.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Oh man, Kryonaut is so bad. My idle temps are around 40 and max around 80

Shut, I need noctua paste now, is the best proven I had.

I also have the feeling the pump bracket is not tight enough. I mean is against the CPU and I cannot easily move it but the screws feel like they reached the end of the thread without giving any resistance.


----------



## SaccoSVD

After checking and reseating the pump, I didn't see the bracket was compromised, nor did I pust too much paste. It was ok...cleaned half of it anyway for a thinner layer. Same results.

So, in my book Kryonaut is very bad. I've read is designed for LN2....so, that's probably why.


----------



## opethdisciple

From what I have seen switching mobo is no guarantee of memory stability.

I have seen people with x470 mobo even some top end ones not being stable at DOCP using B-Die memory.

Ryzen is still a bit rough around the edges. You probably need to wait until next years boards.

I'm still waiting for a BIOS for this board. A new AGESA is out and the CH6 and CH7 have had updates. But nothing for us.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Working fine at 3600 MHz here on x470, was doing barely 3200 on x370.


----------



## Keith Myers

*Kryonaut is REALLY bad . . .*



SaccoSVD said:


> After checking and reseating the pump, I didn't see the bracket was compromised, nor did I pust too much paste. It was ok...cleaned half of it anyway for a thinner layer. Same results.
> 
> So, in my book Kryonaut is very bad. I've read is designed for LN2....so, that's probably why.


I've tried Kryonaut several times now and I have always had bad temps. It just is a joke that it sells for a premium and has such a "good" Internet reputation.

The stock default mounting for any Asetek AIO cooler is very bad. Tightening up the nuts does nothing but take up the slack in the backplate and applies absolutely no contact pressure to the IHS and does not spread any thermal compound. The metal mounting spring is never deflected which is what should apply contact pressure.

The easy solution it to add a couple of fiber washers to the the AMD stock backplate posts before passing that through the motherboard holes. That way the backplate posts are brought closer to the motherboard surface and will allow the mount spring to deflect and actually apply pressure to the IHS and will properly spread the TIM material.

I like Arctic MX-4 as my standard TIM but I found out that Noctua HT-1 is an equivalent. Both spread well and are easy to clean up on removal of the cpu block.:thumb:


----------



## SaccoSVD

Keith Myers said:


> I've tried Kryonaut several times now and I have always had bad temps. It just is a joke that it sells for a premium and has such a "good" Internet reputation.
> 
> The stock default mounting for any Asetek AIO cooler is very bad. Tightening up the nuts does nothing but take up the slack in the backplate and applies absolutely no contact pressure to the IHS and does not spread any thermal compound. The metal mounting spring is never deflected which is what should apply contact pressure.
> 
> The easy solution it to add a couple of fiber washers to the the AMD stock backplate posts before passing that through the motherboard holes. That way the backplate posts are brought closer to the motherboard surface and will allow the mount spring to deflect and actually apply pressure to the IHS and will properly spread the TIM material.
> 
> I like Arctic MX-4 as my standard TIM but I found out that Noctua HT-1 is an equivalent. Both spread well and are easy to clean up on removal of the cpu block.:thumb:


Now that's a golden reply. Thanks for the washers tip.  I also feel the pressure is ridiculous as it is now.

Thanks for confirming you had bad temps with Kryonaut too.


----------



## strumf666

This thermal paste works quite well from my experiences plus it's not too expensive:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tim-ectotherm-5g


----------



## Bo55

Gutted but im pulling out the x370 prime pro today as my last "stable" setup using 3200 mem strap became unstable out of no where yesterday in which i lost my patience with it. It was great for a few weeks straight thought everything was solved using latest bios but apparently not because this is what this board does, stable for weeks then a multitude of crashes one day. I spent the good part of 12 months getting 3200 to work, waiting patiently as each bios update was released in the hopes my single rank B-die would finally work right but nope no luck. Ive had this board since release and the only thing i can rule out is the board, my 2700x should be more than fine for 3200 so today im picking up a crosshair hero 7 with my tax refund  Happy overclocking.


----------



## karenin

@Bo55

Why are you again going for an Asus then? They pretty much ****ed it up (because 170bucks are aparently not "premium" enough to proper support, bios etc) and also used too few layers etc which is the main reason that it is very bad at handling memory at higher straps.

I dont even know why Asus boards are that popular for ryzen, at the beginning they only really supported the top-tier with beta-bios and knowledge (and sole reason for that is Elmor, not rly asus), the primes and strixes where never in any way priority and where handled like low-end 20 bucks **** from discounter.

But in the 250+ regions every manfuacturer is viable, so get yourself an Asrock (surprisingly good Ram support, even the old 370 taichis with later bios) or MSI and show them the finger. Because thats what they deserve...

Signed, another one-year prime user, that tried to get it stable..


----------



## soureraser

LOL. 
99% of the problem is located between the desk and the chair 

Besides, Taichi is the only other contender in near price range otherwise you'll be dealing with garbage vrm and bios "support"


----------



## Bo55

Its still early days really for x470 boards, but i was interested in the taichi x470 but read mixed reviews with bios support, ultimate i cant actually get, not going gigabyte or msi, hero 7 read the most positive so went with that. I generally buy mid range boards with all my builds, this will be my first top end board ive ever used in about 15 years of builds. Once its all up and running i will report back without going too off topic, btw the x470 prime pro is $160 cheaper than the crosshair 7, im not going to risk buying a prime board again personally. Each to their own. Good luck.


----------



## MishelLngelo

As somebody that just switched, Prime x470 Pro is everything x370 should have been. Slightly better processor OC but much more stable and this RAM working at full.


----------



## mat9v

karenin said:


> @Bo55
> 
> Why are you again going for an Asus then? They pretty much ****ed it up (because 170bucks are aparently not "premium" enough to proper support, bios etc) and also used too few layers etc which is the main reason that it is very bad at handling memory at higher straps.
> 
> I dont even know why Asus boards are that popular for ryzen, at the beginning they only really supported the top-tier with beta-bios and knowledge (and sole reason for that is Elmor, not rly asus), the primes and strixes where never in any way priority and where handled like low-end 20 bucks **** from discounter.
> 
> But in the 250+ regions every manfuacturer is viable, so get yourself an Asrock (surprisingly good Ram support, even the old 370 taichis with later bios) or MSI and show them the finger. Because thats what they deserve...
> 
> Signed, another one-year prime user, that tried to get it stable..


Do you know why anyone would buy Asus anyway? Because others are worse. I have 2 boards that I bought, one from Asrock (cheap X370 Pro4 - perfect board, could run memory only at 2666 since it lacks memory controler voltage regulation and defaulted to 0.925V regardless of memory frequency) and Gigabyte (not so cheap Aorus GA-AX370-Gaming 5 - 3133 was the limit, 3200 rebooted every other power-on) - both were not stable at 3200 with both Micron and Samsung B-die memory. Tested on R1700 and 2600X. So either I have the worst luck with motherboards or Asus is still the better choice since at least on my Prime I can get stable 3200 on Ryzen 1700.


----------



## karenin

mat9v said:


> Do you know why anyone would buy Asus anyway? Because others are worse. I have 2 boards that I bought, one from Asrock (cheap X370 Pro4 - perfect board, could run memory only at 2666 since it lacks memory controler voltage regulation and defaulted to 0.925V regardless of memory frequency) and Gigabyte (not so cheap Aorus GA-AX370-Gaming 5 - 3133 was the limit, 3200 rebooted every other power-on) - both were not stable at 3200 with both Micron and Samsung B-die memory. Tested on R1700 and 2600X. So either I have the worst luck with motherboards or Asus is still the better choice since at least on my Prime I can get stable 3200 on Ryzen 1700.


Main problem for both (and the prime) are the layers. Thats why every 470 will net you the 3200 (i got a Strix 470 for free, can now even run my D-Dies at 3200)/or why even b350 boards are similar in Ram performance compared to 370s (bar the crosshair/taichis).
I gave Asus the *****, but ultimately all of them got ruffled from AMD for the layers. So its not surprising that all have similar problems with RAM (the ones that can run 3200 or more are the exception, not vice versa). If you go for a 470 and aim for good memory, id say you could buy what you want and would always get at least 3200 (i didnt even notice differences between my very bad IMC 1600 and the good 1700/2700x for memory. 2700x gets one 66mhz step more out of it, but thats it).

Anyway, for 370s i would suggest the Gaming 5, i now repeatly read that they reach at least 3066, when the comparable Prime does not even 3000 most of the time. Thats at least the impression i get out of the hwluxx prime thread, and yours seems to do good too (3133 isnt that bad compared to my old 370 that shutted down anything above 2933, not even flat 3000 was possible.)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Kryonaut out, NT-H1 in.

Instantly a huge change:

CB15

Kryonaut = 81c

NT-H1 = 72c

That Kryonaut is crap, maybe only useful with a much greater pressure.

Now I have a new problem. After reseating the CPU twice and RAM twice...I only see 32GB out of my 64GB

Shees!!!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Allright. I needed to spray the socket with contact cleaner. Otherwise half my RAM would be gone.

All seems to work fine again now....PHEWWWWW!!!!!!! I had to reseat CPU and RAM 4 stupid times for everything to be back up.

No more messing around with this machine.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Half RAM gone again. Hmmmm! I think I screwed something on the board or the CPU while either pulling the CPU from the socket or testing putting some pressure on the cooler, maybe I flexed the board enough so something is lose.

Well...can run 32GB only and at 2133 ...HAHA! ....thankfully my score is still 1733 so I lost about 50 points only.

Jeez! cannot wait or next year to try a new Ryzen 2 and a new board.


----------



## SaccoSVD

About the Kryonaut, other sources said I've got a counterfeit paste because it was white and more liquid than NTH1


----------



## Keith Myers

*Beard hair is what got me*



SaccoSVD said:


> Half RAM gone again. Hmmmm! I think I screwed something on the board or the CPU while either pulling the CPU from the socket or testing putting some pressure on the cooler, maybe I flexed the board enough so something is lose.
> 
> Well...can run 32GB only and at 2133 ...HAHA! ....thankfully my score is still 1733 so I lost about 50 points only.
> 
> Jeez! cannot wait or next year to try a new Ryzen 2 and a new board.


Sorry to hear about the loss or RAM. Happy you got better temps with the better TIM. I lost half my RAM once on a CPU/RAM transplant. Blame my damn beard hair falling into a DIMM socket that caused half my RAM to disappear. Pulled the sticks multiple times but only when I used a LED flashlight with new batteries did the errant hair show up in the socket. Blew it out and !voila!, all my RAM showed up finally.


----------



## Keith Myers

SaccoSVD said:


> About the Kryonaut, other sources said I've got a counterfeit paste because it was white and more liquid than NTH1


That does sound counterfeit. My two samples have been gray and very viscous. So viscous in fact that either heating the paste up in hot water before application or lots of spatula use needed to spread the paste evenly. Depending on contact pressure on cold paste just leaves a single blob in the center of the IHS. Even many hours of stress testing under high heat load never spread the paste out. Absolutely the hardest paste to work with I have ever experienced. No thank you. Never again.:thumbsdow


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think I found the problem with the RAM.

Removed DIMMS, looked for a hair (none) 

Re installed DIMMS, this time by serial by channel. 

Test...only 32GB usable (all 4 visible in the BIOS SPD and windows)

Wiggled CPU cooler around, tested for MOBO flex, all seemed good.

Test....only 32GB visible.

Removed battery, CLEAR CMOS

Test....only 32GB visible.

Loosen the cooler. Test, 0nly 32GB

Tighten the Cooler, test, same, only 32GB.

Checked the CPU ATX cable and fastened it, it is normally tense cause the cable is not as long and I run it from behind. Noticed it could be a tad loose.

Restart....all RAM visible and is running at full speed.

So....it makes sense the cable could be the one trolling all this time no? Probably the reason it worked a bit after I wiggled the CPU earlier today. anyway...I have to wait and see. PHEWW! What a week.


----------



## karenin

Btw, the kryonaut needs some time to burn in. A littel over 2 weeks for me, now best temps i ever had (580 went down from 81 with stock to 67 with kryo, same clocks/case/airflow). Cpu isnt really important since i only oc multi and let voltage on auto (still its 4deg cooler than the mx2 i used before, 59 to 55). First week i got atricious temps (was even above 60 for cpu) then it slowly creeped down to what i have now (after week one gpu jumped from 80 to 70ish, and now it seems settled on 67). With all the knowledge now (especially applying it... First time it was pure horror..) i would not use anything else anymore, best what you can get without risking everything with liquid metal on die etc.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Seems like I had a bad batch or counterfeit. 

I've heard other people saying Kryo doesn't need any curing or burn in. Honestly is hard to know the truth 

Just checked the bag and says "No Curing"


----------



## karenin

Curing means "hardening" when not used. That it needs a burn in, i read in numerous threads about the kryonaut (if im not mistaken it was even a user test here on oc.net? dont pin me down on that). And for me it was pretty logical to give it some time after seeing how gluelike it is. The spatula it came with was pretty much useless.. i only could help myself after i used a hairdryer on the tube, and then place it like mx2 with few dots on edges and central. seeing the temps it has worked out, but wasnt all too sure the whole two weeks i waited for temp drops..


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmm..let's see what the other people say. Now I don't know if I got the legit thing or not.

Anyway, now with NTH1 my temps are outstandingly good overall without it being LM. No need for more.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Curing is wrong word as it would denote a chemical reaction and there should be none in this case. Burn in is closer but it's only time term meaning that some time is needed for a process to complete. 
TIM paste is made of at least 2 components, very fine dust (metal, crystal, ceramic etc.) kept in suspension in a medium, often referred as "grease" or "silicon". Material is difficult to keep in suspension and particles easily clump together and/or settle at the bottom rendering it less effective. To get around that, paste makers tend to use thicker medium and that poses another problem. Thick paste takes longer time and/or higher temperatures to get in microscopic pores and scratches in metal processor is covered with and cooler in contact surfaces, filling them up takes some time (curing, settling in, braking in) call it what you want.


----------



## karenin

MishelLngelo said:


> Curing is wrong word as it would denote a chemical reaction and there should be none in this case. Burn in is closer but it's only time term meaning that some time is needed for a process to complete.
> TIM paste is made of at least 2 components, very fine dust (metal, crystal, ceramic etc.) kept in suspension in a medium, often referred as "grease" or "silicon". Material is difficult to keep in suspension and particles easily clump together and/or settle at the bottom rendering it less effective. To get around that, paste makers tend to use thicker medium and that poses another problem. Thick paste takes longer time and/or higher temperatures to get in microscopic pores and scratches in metal processor is covered with and cooler in contact surfaces, filling them up takes some time (curing, settling in, braking in) call it what you want.


Didnt know it does actually refer to "burn in". I have the german package, there it is written "keine Aushärtung" which is word for word "no hardening" (which is in reference to hardening of the paste when lying around i assume, or maybe when applied and comp doesnt run for long time?). I did know about the silicon etc, its actually the reason i went kryonaut and didnt stay on the mx2.

Still, everything i read about kryonaut prior to buying it, said something about that it needs time to get to the good temps. Most threads about it are actually questions if enough time passed or if the paste was applied wrong way. So im not sure if the "no curing" is really refering to "no burn in necessary" when its that obvious.

@SaccoSVD, im pretty sure yours is counterfeit (or gone very very bad). The oldest one i have went darker shade of silver (more like very dark grey) compared to the new one. So i think its pretty unlikely that it has a lifetime where it is white.


----------



## MishelLngelo

karenin said:


> Didnt know it does actually refer to "burn in". I have the german package, there it is written "keine Aushärtung" which is word for word "no hardening" (which is in reference to hardening of the paste when lying around i assume, or maybe when applied and comp doesnt run for long time?). I did know about the silicon etc, its actually the reason i went kryonaut and didnt stay on the mx2.
> 
> Still, everything i read about kryonaut prior to buying it, said something about that it needs time to get to the good temps. Most threads about it are actually questions if enough time passed or if the paste was applied wrong way. So im not sure if the "no curing" is really refering to "no burn in necessary" when its that obvious.
> 
> @SaccoSVD, im pretty sure yours is counterfeit (or gone very very bad). The oldest one i have went darker shade of silver (more like very dark grey) compared to the new one.


"Time to settle" is term I would use. It all boils down to that no matter what word is used and always takes some time, can never be immediate and 100% right away, it mostly depends on medium used for suspension. Most of the time it's a function of heat/temperature and time. We used TIM in electronics and even for mechanical parts for long time now, even before computers but it became more sophisticated only lately.


----------



## Keith Myers

*Every post I researched about "burn-in" said it didn't need it*

Just the opposite for the week I spend waiting for possible "burn-in" on the Kryonaut. I researched dozens of reviews and use cases that always said that the paste didn't need "burn-in" time.

I specifically asked if it needed 200 hours of "burn-in" like the old Arctic AS5 always needed and that fact was always emphatically documented. Always was told no for the Kryonaut. I never made it to two weeks and pulled it after about 8 days if I remember correctly.


----------



## karenin

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ut-18-weggeschmissen-schlechtere-temps-5.html

Thats a thread (in german) solely about kryonaut on a 390. He had atricous temps, changed the paste numerous times, reseated everything etc, after 2 weeks of stressing it, temps went down to the best he ever had. Thats exactly the experience i had (bar the reseating and changing of paste  ). I can find more in german, didnt look for it in eng forums though since i found enough info in german, maybe it paints another picture?

I just found it logical to give it time, the more "hard" it is, the more time it needs to get into the right place. @MishelLngelo described it nicely.
Even if i didnt think it needs two weeks, seemed to me a rather long time given that it ran every day for some hours, but i didnt let my fears of "wrong apply" get into my way and am now very pleased with it.


----------



## enthilzar

I tried both the kryonaut and conductonaut on my 1080ti and 2700x. The kryonaut took like 24-48 hours to settle, the conductonaut took about 1 week.


----------



## SaccoSVD

How can Conductonaut take a week? here the temps were exactly as good after application and after 2 months. (seriously good temps)

About Kryonaut, a paste that takes 2 weeks to burn in is in my eyes a bad product. Are you supposed to run your CPU overly hot for two weeks? (I would like to hear your opinion about it)

NT H1 was good since the moment of application. With a max of 72c (against 81 with Kryo) during a heavy render test.


----------



## gasolin

Nothing says 2 weeks on the package.

Just use it and mabye do some benchmarks,strees test to se what the difference is


----------



## Darkomax

Hey, I bought this board for cheap, I was excited until I tried to overclock memory. The board is on version 3203. I previously had a Gigabyte B350 G3 previously which was doing fine with 3200CL14, and almost 3333CL14 but it crapped out. I just copied the old settings so CPU and mem aren't the problem. Do you have any tip? not reaching 3200 is hard to digest


----------



## Ph42oN

Darkomax said:


> Hey, I bought this board for cheap, I was excited until I tried to overclock memory. The board is on version 3203. I previously had a Gigabyte B350 G3 previously which was doing fine with 3200CL14, and almost 3333CL14 but it crapped out. I just copied the old settings so CPU and mem aren't the problem. Do you have any tip? not reaching 3200 is hard to digest


I would recommend testing different bios versions, and if thats not enough, modded bios that gives more options on tweaking memory. For me bios version 3404 is best for memory stability, i can do 3333 cl14 on it, and at 3200 better timings than other versions.


----------



## SaccoSVD

We haven't had a new BIOS in a while huh? I wonder if it has something to do with the vulnerabilities.


----------



## karenin

SaccoSVD said:


> We haven't had a new BIOS in a while huh? I wonder if it has something to do with the vulnerabilities.


No new ones for 470 Prime and 370/470 Strix as well. All stay on 4011


----------



## dalathegreat

The Asrock X370 Taichi motherboards have received AGESA 1.0.0.4

"Seems that my ram is stable at 3333mhz, all config defaut. I never could do that. "
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...rock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread-389.html

Something will come for our boards eventually


----------



## Darkomax

Ph42oN said:


> I would recommend testing different bios versions, and if thats not enough, modded bios that gives more options on tweaking memory. For me bios version 3404 is best for memory stability, i can do 3333 cl14 on it, and at 3200 better timings than other versions.


Thanks, I recovered my 3200 tight timings, but anything past that seems impossible, not even 3266 (3333 worked on a mere B350 board so I'm a bit disappointed). Too bad because I really like this motherboard, I'm not sure if I want to keep it. I might look for a Gigabyte now, because even though the BIOS is not spectacular, they seems to be memory overclocking champ if you don't want to spend a load of money on a Crosshair.


----------



## Lermite

SaccoSVD said:


> About the Kryonaut, other sources said I've got a counterfeit paste because it was white and more liquid than NTH1


These sources must be right because my PC had Kryonaut everywhere (CPU, VRM,...) and I've just replaced it by Actic MX-4 and it made the temperatures higher.

CPU / VRM CPU / VRM SOC
Kryonaut: 76.3° / 94° / 69°
MX-4: 77.5° / 94° / 70°

So your Kryonaut must be a counterfeit while mine is a genuine one and works better than the Artic MX-4.


----------



## Keith Myers

SaccoSVD said:


> How can Conductonaut take a week? here the temps were exactly as good after application and after 2 months. (seriously good temps)
> 
> About Kryonaut, a paste that takes 2 weeks to burn in is in my eyes a bad product. Are you supposed to run your CPU overly hot for two weeks? (I would like to hear your opinion about it)
> 
> NT H1 was good since the moment of application. With a max of 72c (against 81 with Kryo) during a heavy render test.


See, that's what I can't explain. It's not as if I was running the computer off and on like a typical home user. My computers get turned on and stay on 24/7 running flat out at 100% from the moment they get turned on. I accumulate 200 hours of full burn-in temps in just 8.3 days (200/24), so I accomplished that in my 8 day test. Never saw the temps improve one iota from the first hour after application till day 8.

I can get the same good temps after 10 minutes with either MX-4 or HT-1 or after 8 days or 8 months. It never changes or improves.


----------



## Keith Myers

Lermite said:


> These sources must be right because my PC had Kryonaut everywhere (CPU, VRM,...) and I've just replaced it by Actic MX-4 and it made the temperatures higher.
> 
> CPU / VRM CPU / VRM SOC
> Kryonaut: 76.3° / 94° / 69°
> MX-4: 77.5° / 94° / 70°
> 
> So your Kryonaut must be a counterfeit while mine is a genuine one and works better than the Artic MX-4.


So that means that both times I have purchased Kryonaut from Amazon over a 6 month period I have received counterfeit Kryonaut???? Sure looked genuine to me. Same packaging as the review sites, same instruction paper, same spreader nozzle. The counterfeiters sure must not get much margin with their overhead expenses duplicating the packaging and accessories.


----------



## garretsw

Hey guys, I just bought a brand new nvme drive and it will not show up in bios or windows at all. I used diskpart to search for drives and it is not showing up there either. Is there a bios setting I need to change to use it? I really hope my drive or mobo isnt broken. Any help would be appreciated.

I have the most recent bios update and I tried resetting cmos and m.2 still shows n/a. I have also tried reseating the m.2.


----------



## mat9v

garretsw said:


> Hey guys, I just bought a brand new nvme drive and it will not show up in bios or windows at all. I used diskpart to search for drives and it is not showing up there either. Is there a bios setting I need to change to use it? I really hope my drive or mobo isnt broken. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I have the most recent bios update and I tried resetting cmos and m.2 still shows n/a. I have also tried reseating the m.2.


What drive model did you buy? Also if you have Hyper kit Mode enabled in Advanced>Sata configuration it may cause your Nvme to be invisible. You can also try to disconnect all Sata devices and set Sata mode to RAID to check if internal Raid controller will detect your M.2 drive.


----------



## garretsw

The drive is an OEM xg3 I bought off eBay. thnsn5512gpu7 to be exact. I know other people have used them on desktops successfully without any fancy tricks but I'm not sure about this MB specifically. I don't have any other m.2 drives to test with so I don't know what to really do. I will try disconnecting all sata drives and do the raid thing. I am just hoping it is not the motherboard.


----------



## mat9v

garretsw said:


> The drive is an OEM xg3 I bought off eBay. thnsn5512gpu7 to be exact. I know other people have used them on desktops successfully without any fancy tricks but I'm not sure about this MB specifically. I don't have any other m.2 drives to test with so I don't know what to really do. I will try disconnecting all sata drives and do the raid thing. I am just hoping it is not the motherboard.


Well, it is a NVMe server drive, but that should not impact how it works in a desktop. I suppose the easiest way to test it would be to put it in someone elses PC and verify - 2 boards would not be broken the same way. 
Perhaps the drive is encrypted but it would still show in bios, BUT depending on bios version, if you disabled CMS (in boot section) and are forcing to use UEFI mode then you will not see the drive in bios or in Windows. You would have to convert the drive in Disk Management in Windows from MBR to GPT type for it to be visible while trying to set it in bios or install Windows on it.


----------



## Trivo

Quick questions: should I update from my current BIOS 3803 to the latest 4011, will it allow a higher frequency at same settings? And should I bother with ram OC/timings considering my current specs?

prime x370 pro
R71700 @3.8 undervolted to 1.1, no major tweaking apart from changed LLC (I don't even remember what level I last left, think it was LLC3)
G.Skill FlareX F4-2400C16D running from start at 2400 (no manual OC there)

About the ram I've come across only to controversial extremes ranging from "don't bother, it will increase you performance by only 1-2%" to "yes absolutely, for ryzen the difference is about 15%" (about CB scores)


----------



## MishelLngelo

I stayed with 3803 until I changed to x570 as 4011 didn't let my RAM run super stable at 3200 MHz although it was capable of 3600MHz. 
About RAM controversy, there are 2 things ti consider, it's effect on CPU performance (up to 15%) and on overall computer performance (only few %) and that can translate to only 1 -2 FPS in most games. 
It seems that ~3200MHz is golden middle for all Ryzen processors and over that starts with diminishing returns.


----------



## Reous

The user bobby2505 from HWLuxx has discovered a new 4012 Bios.
Don't expect any change to 4011

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4012.zip
Improve system performance


----------



## strumf666

In my experience the 4011 lowered my stable OC by 25MHz, but memory compatibility has increased, with DOCP my ram 3200 now works; previously I had to set everything manually for it to work. RAM OC hasn't changed for me at all.
I think you are better off to OC your CPU first, then play with memory, because the first is a guaranteed increase in performance while the latter is entirely dependent on your particular combo of ram, motherboard and IMC - you can gain some or nothing at all if you are unlucky.


----------



## SaccoSVD

BIOS 4012 is also available under Win8 32bit here:

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Darkomax

Did someone manage to be stable at 3333MHz with first gen Ryzen on this board? I can do 3200CL14, probably 3200CL12 if I give good voltage boost to DRAM (~1.5V but I'm not comfortable and the gain isn't that big) but 3266 or above is impossible for me. I know the IMC isn't limiting because it did 3333CL14 on another board, without any additional tweaks.


----------



## figarro

Has anyone tried bios 4012? I'm curious which AGESA version it runs and if memory compatibility was improved as it was claimed with the latest Crosshair VI BIOS. I'm out of town for a couple of days and can't update...


----------



## SaccoSVD

AGESA Version	PinnaclePI-AM4 1.0.0.2

Works fine here. Not that I tried anything else than in 4011


----------



## Darkomax

I tried it, I haven't noticed problems, nor something really worth flashing.


----------



## mitna

Same here, not noticing anything different.


----------



## chuck216

I noticed a big difference when I upgraded to the 4011 BIOS as it finally allowed me to run my memory at it's Rated 3000 Mhz. Where as before only 2666 was possible. 

However I did skip over a few revisions.


----------



## Browni

Build 4012 is super stable for me.

I'm currently on 7 days 13 hours up time with memory working at it's DOCP rating of 3200MHz and also running the latest Insider Preview build of Windows 10.


----------



## MrPhilo

So i'm selling my board (ordered vii) to my friend and was hoping to help him get a stable 3200 hynix ram kit, what are the current ram kit that runs at 3200cl16 without any tinkering, so just DOCP


----------



## Gigabytes

TPU2 > DOCP > 3333 > 18-20-20-20-40 > SOC 1.000 > RAM 1.360

Runs pretty smooth


----------



## Lermite

I've read that a Ryzen has two IMCs, one per channel.
Is this true?
I need to know this because I face a serious issue:

My RAM became unstable again but this time I'm unable to stabilize it again despite I've tried everything:
- RAM frequency (from 3000 to 3200)
- Timings (from very tight to loose ones).
- ProcODT (48 and 53)
- Rtt...
- CadBus...
- SOC Voltage from 0.9 to 1.15
- DRAM Voltage (from 1.33 to 1.39)
- VPP_MEM Voltage (from 2.5 to 2.6)
- Interleaving (channel, die, size 1K then 512...)
- Interleaving hash
- Bios version (4012 and 4011).

None had any effect on the RAM stability.

Then I tested each RAM stick separately and the result is pretty interesting:

Stick #1 on slot A2: unstable
Stick #1 on slot B2: stable
Stick #2 on slot A2: unstable
Stick #2 on slot B2: stable

Unstable: RamTest finds errors pretty quickly, the first one occurring before 150% of completion.
Stable: RamTest finds no error during 3000% of completion

That means my RAM sticks are fine.
The issue is on the motherboard or the CPU, but I can't find out which one and I'm too poor to replace both.

Which is the culprit? My Asus Prime X370 Pro or my Ryzen 1700?


----------



## mat9v

Lermite said:


> I've read that a Ryzen has two IMCs, one per channel.
> Is this true?
> I need to know this because I face a serious issue:
> 
> My RAM became unstable again but this time I'm unable to stabilize it again despite I've tried everything:
> - RAM frequency (from 3000 to 3200)
> - Timings (from very tight to loose ones).
> - ProcODT (48 and 53)
> - Rtt...
> - CadBus...
> - SOC Voltage from 0.9 to 1.15
> - DRAM Voltage (from 1.33 to 1.39)
> - VPP_MEM Voltage (from 2.5 to 2.6)
> - Interleaving (channel, die, size 1K then 512...)
> - Interleaving hash
> - Bios version (4012 and 4011).
> 
> None had any effect on the RAM stability.
> 
> Then I tested each RAM stick separately and the result is pretty interesting:
> 
> Stick #1 on slot A2: unstable
> Stick #1 on slot B2: stable
> Stick #2 on slot A2: unstable
> Stick #2 on slot B2: stable
> 
> Unstable: RamTest finds errors pretty quickly, the first one occurring before 150% of completion.
> Stable: RamTest finds no error during 3000% of completion
> 
> That means my RAM sticks are fine.
> The issue is on the motherboard or the CPU, but I can't find out which one and I'm too poor to replace both.
> 
> Which is the culprit? My Asus Prime X370 Pro or my Ryzen 1700?


Ryzen has one memory controller that controls 2 physical channels.
From what you wrote you have not tested your memory on A1 and B1 slots, maybe there is a physical problem with A2 slot and not with memory controller. Try the same tests on A1/B1 just to verify.
You could also remove the CPU, use compressed air to clean the socket and reseat the CPU. Make a backup of all bios settings, restore to defaults and only configure memory timings and CPU overclock - it may help.


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> Ryzen has one memory controller that controls 2 physical channels.
> From what you wrote you have not tested your memory on A1 and B1 slots, maybe there is a physical problem with A2 slot and not with memory controller. Try the same tests on A1/B1 just to verify.
> You could also remove the CPU, use compressed air to clean the socket and reseat the CPU. Make a backup of all bios settings, restore to defaults and only configure memory timings and CPU overclock - it may help.


I also tested the stick #2 alone on the slot A1, but the PC didn't even boot so I assume the slots A2 and B2 have to be filled before filling A1 and B1 that can only be used in case of four sticks.

I gonna try to clean the CPU pins and its socket...
I come back as soon as it's done.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lermite said:


> I also tested the stick #2 alone on the slot A1, but the PC didn't even boot so I assume the slots A2 and B2 have to be filled before filling A1 and B1 that can only be used in case of four sticks.
> 
> I gonna try to clean the CPU pins and its socket...
> I come back as soon as it's done.


Memory layout is in the manual, if it doesn't work same way, something else is wrong.


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> Memory layout is in the manual, if it doesn't work same way, something else is wrong.


The manual I have explains that:
- 1 stick must be in slot A2
- 2 sticks must be in slot A2 and B2

It does not explain if A1 or B1 can work alone.

BTW, I still have to test one stick on B1.

I'm testing both sticks on A2 and B2, after I cleaned the CPU pins and the socket according to mat9v's advice, but reaching 3000% of completion is pretty long (560% reached so far).


----------



## MishelLngelo

Actually, even what it doesn't show says a lot. If it doesn't show A1 as lone slot than it's not good or even possible to use like that.


----------



## Lermite

My RAM remains unstable, probably because of the slot A2 again.

I tried one stick on B1 but the PC does not boot either.
A1 and B1 seem usable without A2 and B2.

I'm trying to lower the DRAM frequency even more, actually at 2800 but it's frustrating as my RAM sticks are rated at 3600 and it used to be stable at 3133 until the recent issue affecting the channel A.

I don't know yet if it comes from the motherboard or the CPU and it bothers me as f.... :/
I'm more suspicious about the motherboard anyway because I always used low Vsoc (less than 1V) so the CPU IMC was never stressed, but there's no reason for the motherboard to be damaged either.


----------



## mat9v

Lermite said:


> My RAM remains unstable, probably because of the slot A2 again.
> 
> I tried one stick on B1 but the PC does not boot either.
> A1 and B1 seem usable without A2 and B2.
> 
> I'm trying to lower the DRAM frequency even more, actually at 2800 but it's frustrating as my RAM sticks are rated at 3600 and it used to be stable at 3133 until the recent issue affecting the channel A.
> 
> I don't know yet if it comes from the motherboard or the CPU and it bothers me as f.... :/
> I'm more suspicious about the motherboard anyway because I always used low Vsoc (less than 1V) so the CPU IMC was never stressed, but there's no reason for the motherboard to be damaged either.


So if you put sticks in A1 and B1 then the PC will not boot at all?
Or is it unstable then? If it works in A1 and B1 then it should be ok, unless it disables dual channel mode for some reason. 
What happens if you put memory in B1 and B2 - will it work at all - will it work in Dual Channel mode then?


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> So if you put sticks in A1 and B1 then the PC will not boot at all?
> Or is it unstable then? If it works in A1 and B1 then it should be ok, unless it disables dual channel mode for some reason.
> What happens if you put memory in B1 and B2 - will it work at all - will it work in Dual Channel mode then?


A long time ago, I tested two sticks on A1 and B1, and it didn't work: failed boot attempt.

Today, I tested only one stick, on A1 then on B1, with the same result: no boot.

The boot is successful only with:
- one stick on A2
- one stick on B2
- two sticks on A2 and B2.

And each time a stick is on A2, RAMTest finds errors regardless the settings.

I only have two sticks so I can't test further A1 and B1 but I'm almost sure A1 is as defective as A2.

I yet have to test two sticks on B1 and B2. I'll do it when my actual test of A2 and B2 at 2800 is finished.
I'll lower the DRAM frequency as low as needed to get it stable but I have to find out what has to be replaced to get this RAM stable back at 3133 or higher.


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> What happens if you put memory in B1 and B2 - will it work at all - will it work in Dual Channel mode then?


I've just tried B1 and B2 at 3133.
The boot was successful.
The memory worked in single channel mode, with crappy performances:









And more important: it was unstable, even more than with A2 and B2.

I believed the issue only affects the channel A but now, I understand even less than before what is wrong in my hardware.

At least, 2800 looks stable with tight timings. I'm trying 2933 but I have to find out how to get my RAM stable at 3133+ again.
It was stable at 3200 with pretty tight timings a few months ago. It's like something keeps worsening.

The less expensive item to replace is the motherboard, but:
- the Prime X470 Pro has a too crappy heatsink on its VRM
- the Crosshair 7 is too expensive
- I'm not confident in other motherboard brands than Asus.
Perhaps I gonna search for a used CH6 but I'm afraid the culprit could be my CPU because I can't afford a new CPU in more of a motherboard, even used ones.


----------



## Gigabytes

Lermite said:


> I also tested the stick #2 alone on the slot A1, but the PC didn't even boot so I assume the slots A2 and B2 have to be filled before filling A1 and B1 that can only be used in case of four sticks.
> 
> I gonna try to clean the CPU pins and its socket...
> I come back as soon as it's done.


The mobo manual tells you what slots to populate in what order. If a slot is not working then RMA the board.


----------



## Lermite

Gigabytes said:


> The mobo manual tells you what slots to populate in what order. If a slot is not working then RMA the board.


Something is probably wrong in my mobo, but I can't RAM it because I've modified it too much (heatsinks modding...) and I bought it from some european country other than mine and a RMA would be too expensive or complicated.
Anyway, I knew I'd void the warranty by modding my board so if it's defective, I'll replace it by buying a new one, or rather another one.

After many tests, the best I could achieve with my sick hardware is 2933 Mhz with this timings:










with these result:










So I gonna keep everything like this until this stability issue get worse.


----------



## mat9v

Did you try clearing all bios settings and configuring it all from the start?
Do you have any place to cross test your memory, another PC, a friend, even taking the sticks to a friendly computer service shop and asking them to test it?
You could then be certain that at least memory is stable. 
If you are suggesting that maybe IMC in your CPU is failing, you could try setting LLC3 for SoC, maybe even trying to increase voltage to SoC temporarily.
As a last resort you could take the to a service center and ask them to test the motherboard - they certainly would have some hardware parts to change and test it all.


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> Did you try clearing all bios settings and configuring it all from the start?


I did it even if it was not on purpose because I soft bricked my mobo by trying tRDRDSCL=1 and tWRWRSCL=1. I had to set all the settings from scratch anyway.



mat9v said:


> Do you have any place to cross test your memory, another PC, a friend, even taking the sticks to a friendly computer service shop and asking them to test it?


Unfortunately, I live in a wild area of France, away from any computer shop of service, and even away from any city where this kind of services usually are available.
I buy everything by ordering it online, and I RMA the defective stuff the same way but that makes providing stuff for it to be tested much more difficult.

But I'm almost sure my RAM sticks are fine because both work exactly the same. The instability probably comes from the CPU or the MB but I don't know which one.
Off course, I'd like to have some friend with a Ryzen setup that could test my components, but I'm totally alone in the french wilderness.



mat9v said:


> If you are suggesting that maybe IMC in your CPU is failing, you could try setting LLC3 for SoC, maybe even trying to increase voltage to SoC temporarily.


Before my actual issue, I already had some stability issue. While I struggled to stability my RAM at 3133, I played with the VRM settings, including the LLC, but LLC 1 or 5 gave the same stability level. The issue came from something else.
That's why I keep the LLC 5 for both the CPU and the SOC.

I'm almost sure that, with what I've tried today and before, I've tested anything that could be related to the RAM, without managing to get it stable at 3200 again.
As Vsoc, I've tried many values from 0.9 to 1.15V, and I remember I've already tested 1.2v without any improvements and as it can damage the CPU, especially with LLC 5, I didn't try it again.


----------



## mat9v

Then I'm sorry to say that I have no more ideas to try


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> Then I'm sorry to say that I have no more ideas to try


You've already helped my further than I could hope I'm grateful and please, don't feel sorry.


----------



## kladve

If you have ram cooling you can this, but 1.515+ voltage on ram


----------



## Lermite

A few time ago, I tried to put a fan on my RAM while I struggled to stabilize it at 3200 again:










But it didn't improve its stability, neither did a higher DRAM voltage even if I didn't try value over 1.4V.

As my issue probably comes from the CPU or the MB, pushing the RAM with a higher voltage would probably be useless.

Actually, my RAM sticks have huge heatsinks that should prevent them to get hot, even it the ambient temperature and my three graphic cards make the air inside the case pretty hot.










Yesterday, I've tried DRAM voltage from 1.33 to 1.39V. Only 1.33 made a difference, and perhaps it was caused by the Vsoc at 0.9V at this time.
Without my actual issue, the best I could achieve is 3200 with much more loosen timings than yours.
I don't even understand how your RAM can be stable with such timings, especially tCL, tRP and tRFC.
Over 1.35V, I've seen not difference about the RAM stability so I doubt a much higher voltages would improves anything to me.

Anyway, my setup is definitively unable to get stable at 3200 with your insane timings.


----------



## kladve

Lermite said:


> A few time ago, I tried to put a fan on my RAM while I struggled to stabilize it at 3200 again:


errors appear at 48+ degrees

~ 1.5v I do not get such a temperature


----------



## Xpander69

i see your problem maybe. i had the same issue when i had nvme drive installed and SATA cables attached to 5th and 6th slot. i have 4 sticks of ram and 2 of them didnt get read by BIOS at all. once i moved my SATA cables to the first 4 slots it all started to work just fine. Worth a shot i guess


----------



## Lermite

You're a stunning wizard!
You pointed out the right explanation about why my RAM was not stable at 3133 any longer.

Before this issue, I had:
SATA 7: SSD
SATA 6: HDD
SATA 5: cable (connected to nothing most of the time, used only for backups)
SATA 4: cable
SATA 3: HDD
SATA 2: HDD
SATA 1: HDD
SATA 0: HDD

The stability issue came when I moved four HDD to a PCIE RAID controller:

SATA 7: SSD
SATA 6: HDD
SATA 5: cable
SATA 4: cable
SATA 3: empty
SATA 2: empty
SATA 1: empty
SATA 0: empty

Now, I'm stable again at 3133 with:

SATA 7: empty
SATA 6: empty
SATA 5: empty
SATA 4: empty
SATA 3: cable
SATA 2: cable
SATA 1: SSD
SATA 0: HDD

I'm not stable at 3200 but it can be explained the many things that have changed in my case since that golden age: graphic cards, HDDs location, fans, cables, RAID controller, and even the heat.
I'm happy with 3133 anyway.

You really saved me on this one!


----------



## mat9v

Yes, there is something strange about SATA controller on this board. On cold boot one of my HDDs is never detected - I have to get into Windows, power down (turn PC off wit power switch), power up and everything works fine. But that happens only on SATA6G_5 port - tried various HDDs, SSDs, cables - nothing helps. The same thing happens on 2 boards that I currently have. Also that only happens when RAID is enabled in BIOS (in AHCI there are no problems), what is stranger still is that RAID controller is detecting my NVMe drive as if it was a SATA drive and marks it as disconnected - I can go to controller config, delete the erroneous entry, save and reboot, and it even works fine.... for one boot - after loading Windows it happily shows back on next boot. This has been happening since 902 bios version (at least that is when I got enough drives to fill all connectors).
But I think I will disconnect some drives and test memory frequencies  Maybe I can get more then 3000 from my Hynix modules  After all I can connect those HHDs to USB.
My setup is as follows:
SATA 1: SSD -\
SATA 2: SSD -- RAID
SATA 3: SSD -/
SATA 4: HDD
SATA 5: HDD
SATA 6: HDD -\
SATA 7: HDD -- RAID
SATA 8: HDD -/


----------



## Lermite

I gave up on the board RAID mode almost as soon as I tested it, with bios ~0504.

Since, and until recently, I use the board in AHCI mode and the Windows 10 Storage spaces to have some soft RAID 5 volume.
Its worked fine but the write speed was very low (less than 30 MB/s) and the space managing looked pretty bugged. It kept asking for three new HDD while the volume was far from full, and when it was full, instead of only preventing write operations, its blocked its complete access.
In more, the size of the volume was much lower that the one of a real RAID 5.

Those flaws end up to piss me up so much that I've recently bought a cheap PCIE RAID controller that works perfectly: https://www.newegg.com/global/fr/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G2HM6707
The write speed is about 140 MB/s, and the global speeds make the use of this RAID volume very comfortable.
And its size is the one I expected in regard of the implied HDD: 9000 GB with four 3TB HDD.

Our motherboard must have a design flaw because the PCH (that handles the upper SATA slots) should not interfere with the DRAM slots.
I don't know if this interference is magnetic, electric of software, but something is obviously wrong.

The same way the DRAM slots A1 can not be used without A2, and same for B1 and B2, the SATA slots have to be filled according to their number, starting from the lowest ones and going up without letting any intermediary slot empty, unless the DRAM channel A stability is affected.


----------



## MrPhilo

I got my Crosshair VII other day and only started playing with the RAM today

With my timing I was using with my x370 Prime, I was only able to get 3200CL14 anything higher I would get BSOD.

After posting on the VII topic, I got a suggestion from crackej to enable Geardown mode which I have always disabled and boom. I'm currently running 3466CL14 with the same timing just TRFC to 277 and 1.425V after 200% on HCI Memtest (still ongoing).

So was wondering if anyone here has tried having Geardown mode enabled and trying for an higher RAM OC, sometime I wish I knew when I still had my x370 installed if it made any difference, but it's worth a try if anyone wants to


----------



## Lermite

Gear Down Mode change automatically the Command Rate, between 1T and 2T.

I already tried to play with it a few months ago but it didn't improve my RAM stability, and neither did the Command Rate at 2T.
I concluded that only some RAM stick are more stable with 2T or GDM enabled, but not all of them, and mines aren't among them obviously.

I've just given GDM a new try but the result is the same: GDM enabled or CR 2T only worsen my RAM stability.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm using 12 threads to render mandelbulb animations (very CPU and time consuming) while working in some meshes in blender, while building things in ZGE playing non stop in FL Studio. Also rendering video from Blender at times. Can even play sporadic Starcraft II missions for a break.

I can totally forget about mandelbulb (besides the fan noise) and do everything else in the PC without even feeling the machine is doing any work. The system is stable as a rock overclocked to it's max 4.05GHz, been rendering non stop for days with mandelbulb and the CPU stays at 75c.

Having 8 cores / 16 threads is a great thing indeed. Learning how to use them efficiently, priceless. We can kiss goodbye those days where rendering something meant leaving the PC alone until it was done with it.

Hope we can have 16 cores with Zen2


----------



## mat9v

I think more cores without adding more memory channels may be a bad idea. As it is Ryzen is memory speed starved and you have seen what is happening with Threadripper 32 cores model... 'm not saying it would happen with 16 cores Ryzen but it may be far from optimal solution.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Can a board with 4 slots be quad channel? I don't think any Ryzen MOBO will have more than 4 slots.


----------



## malakudi

Lermite said:


> You're a stunning wizard!
> You pointed out the right explanation about why my RAM was not stable at 3133 any longer.
> 
> Before this issue, I had:
> SATA 7: SSD
> SATA 6: HDD
> SATA 5: cable (connected to nothing most of the time, used only for backups)
> SATA 4: cable
> SATA 3: HDD
> SATA 2: HDD
> SATA 1: HDD
> SATA 0: HDD
> 
> The stability issue came when I moved four HDD to a PCIE RAID controller:
> 
> SATA 7: SSD
> SATA 6: HDD
> SATA 5: cable
> SATA 4: cable
> SATA 3: empty
> SATA 2: empty
> SATA 1: empty
> SATA 0: empty
> 
> Now, I'm stable again at 3133 with:
> 
> SATA 7: empty
> SATA 6: empty
> SATA 5: empty
> SATA 4: empty
> SATA 3: cable
> SATA 2: cable
> SATA 1: SSD
> SATA 0: HDD
> 
> I'm not stable at 3200 but it can be explained the many things that have changed in my case since that golden age: graphic cards, HDDs location, fans, cables, RAID controller, and even the heat.
> I'm happy with 3133 anyway.
> 
> You really saved me on this one!


I wonder if this is related to the decision of offering only 6 sata ports on Asus Prime X470. X370 specs show support for 4 sata3 ports and 2 sata express ports. How Asus manages to offer 8 sata ports on Asus Prime X370? X370 spec says 2 sata express ports can be converted to 4 sata3 ports, so probably that's how they have done it. Maybe this "conversion" creates problems?


----------



## MishelLngelo

malakudi said:


> I wonder if this is related to the decision of offering only 6 sata ports on Asus Prime X470. X370 specs show support for 4 sata3 ports and 2 sata express ports. How Asus manages to offer 8 sata ports on Asus Prime X370? X370 spec says 2 sata express ports can be converted to 4 sata3 ports, so probably that's how they have done it. Maybe this "conversion" creates problems?


Isn't it because of second SATA only M.2 port on Asus Prime x470 Pro and x370 deosn't have it so there are 8 SATA3 ports. I had them all used by HDDs, SSDs and ODD drives in x370 and same but no ODDs in x470.


----------



## Xpander69

Just had another completely bizarre experience with this motherboard. Updated my OS, rebooted, Stuck at Asus "in search of incredible" screen, left it there for like 3 min, nothing, F1, Del, F2 etc didnt work. took out 2 of my ram sticks, it all resumed fined, but keyboard and mouse shut down. Installed 2 sticks back and again stuck at the Asus screen. Replugged all USB cables and all started to work like normal. *** really

In Search of Incredible indeed


----------



## Keith Myers

Xpander69 said:


> Just had another completely bizarre experience with this motherboard. Updated my OS, rebooted, Stuck at Asus "in search of incredible" screen, left it there for like 3 min, nothing, F1, Del, F2 etc didnt work. took out 2 of my ram sticks, it all resumed fined, but keyboard and mouse shut down. Installed 2 sticks back and again stuck at the Asus screen. Replugged all USB cables and all started to work like normal. *** really
> 
> In Search of Incredible indeed


Turn off or disable the stupid ASUS splash screen so you can see the POST. You hung up on interrogation of one of your USB devices. Unplugging one or more fixed it.


----------



## strumf666

Well, some of our boards are are apparently trying to be funny; mine doesn't particularly like when I swap the graphics card. Frequently it causes the board to detect bios corruption and I get the bios recovery screen. Bios reset with jumper sets it straight, though...
And the board doesn't like a high power draw on usb ports apparently. I use a powered usb hub (mouse, keyboard and webcam connected) and if I forget to power the hub the pc still kind of works but becomes sluggish as hell. Post takes a very long time, getting into uefi or OS -> coffee break... But strangely enough it doesn't throw any errors so I had to spend some time to figure it out.


----------



## ceaton88

Hi guys,

Is there a reason why I'm not stable at settings that were stable on previous BIOS revisions?

I've tried a combination of settings and about to format as I'm getting desperate.

I have Ryzen 1600X + G.Skill 3200 memory (hynix) using DOCP on the latest BIOS and AM4 chipset drivers

LLC5 + Extreme.


----------



## mat9v

ceaton88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there a reason why I'm not stable at settings that were stable on previous BIOS revisions?
> 
> I've tried a combination of settings and about to format as I'm getting desperate.
> 
> I have Ryzen 1600X + G.Skill 3200 memory (hynix) using DOCP on the latest BIOS and AM4 chipset drivers
> 
> LLC5 + Extreme.


Dial memory to 3000 and test for stability. In my experience most Hynix memory modules do not work correctly at 3200 in 4011 bios. I have it working fine in 4008 though.

Offtopic: Anyone here with gtx1080Ti? Can you test it in Superposition benchmark in 4k optimized mode? I'm curious what score will you get.


----------



## ceaton88

mat9v said:


> Dial memory to 3000 and test for stability. In my experience most Hynix memory modules do not work correctly at 3200 in 4011 bios. I have it working fine in 4008 though.
> 
> Offtopic: Anyone here with gtx1080Ti? Can you test it in Superposition benchmark in 4k optimized mode? I'm curious what score will you get.


Ok, slightly disappointing to hear since I used to be able to benefit from 3200 just fine in the past. Thanks


----------



## ceaton88

So I completely lied about the type of RAM I have, the modules are not Hynix chips, they are Samsung B-Die which I remember paying more for last year for higher memory speed stability.

My OC settings consist of the following.

Run DOCP profile - no other changes
Change CPU multiplier
Change CPU voltage
Change CPU settings such as LLC5 and Extreme

Am I doing something wrong for stability?


----------



## strumf666

If your pc isn't stable, then apparently, yes 
Use ryzen dram calculator and manually set timings accordingly, it should help.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Once you enable DOCP profile, you shouldn't have to do anything else.


----------



## strumf666

In ryzen2 +x470 world, perhaps, it mostly works, with ryzen1 and x370 not so much. Short memory or were you just lucky enough it worked for you, before you upgraded?


----------



## MishelLngelo

On x370 Kingston 3000MHz was working at 2933MHz Cl 12 and this one at 3200MHz with then latest BIOS. First one was Hynix m-die and second one Samsung b-die.


----------



## ceaton88

I appear to be stable again after inputting all values in manually using the handy DRAM calculator that someone suggested on here (thank you).

Even skipped the safe preset and went for the fast one!

Formatted a fresh copy of the latest Windows image and it feels good


----------



## ceaton88

I appear to be stable again after manually inputting memory values using the calculator someone suggested on here (thank you!).

Even skipped the safe preset and used the fast one!

Fresh copy of the latest Windows image and its feeling good


----------



## fattypin

Hi I am having some trouble getting my ram running stable @ 3200. I was hoping to get some insight to help me get my system closer to stability.


My ram is Corsair 3733 CL17 and identified as B-die and paired with a 2400G with no overclock at the moment. I've tried everything from Stilts safe timings and every single step of the Ryzen Calculator with no luck... even loosening the timings to auto. I'm not looking for 10000% stable but I can't even get thru more than 10 minutes of Prime95 blended. As far as bios, I've tried 4008, 4011, 4012 all with similar results. Pretty stumped on why 3200 with timings set to auto won't even pass Prime95.


----------



## mat9v

Will they pass 3000 or even 2933? I mean, did you consider that maybe the memory itself is faulty?
What SoC voltage are you trying with? Set memory to 3000 DOCP and try SoC voltages from 0.9V to 1V, LLC3 and LLC5, combine with testing ProcODT of 48 to 60oHm. Once you find a stable combination, try increasing frequency.
Make a chart with values tested, it will help in showing you a stability window (and veryfing what you tested if you have trouble keeping all that in memeory like me, hehe).
For example my memory at 3000 is stable from SoC voltages 0.975 to 1V and ProcODT 43 and 48 but at 3133 only 1V and 48oHm.


----------



## fattypin

Thanks for the reply mat9v. Yes, I've tried 3133 and for some reason its stable @ 1.33v DRAM even when tightening timings to CL14. So basically 3200/1.35v @ CL16 + loose subs = FAIL and 3133/[email protected] + tight subs = STABLE. I've been going thru the thread for this motherboard on the hardwareluxx site for more information and it seems I am not the only one with this issue

DOCP for my ram is 3733 @ CL17, I don't ever expect to run that high obviously but just looking for typical B-die performance. As far as SoC, I have tried a range of voltages (+/-) none resulting in any increased stability. ProcODT has either been at 53 ohms recommended or auto, neither seems to make too much difference.


Am I missing something here or am I hitting some kind of wall here @ 3133 ? The CL14 timings should be harder on the ram than CL16 @ 3200 right? Just seems a little strange to me, my best guess is motherboard setting or even just plain limitations of board.


----------



## Pablogamer

Will be a new update of bios with new agesa for this motherboard?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Tonight I learned a hard lesson.

Upgraded to a H500M case and a Corsair RM1000i PSU

I needed two extra SATA cables for all the wiring, borrowed them from the Thermaltake PSU. They looked the same, same pinout apparently..but it was a great mistake, oh dear!

Next thing I know I killed 4 hard drives. 1TB 850EVO (main drive) 1 old Vertex SSD and 2 x 6TB WD Blue.'

Glad I have backup for almost everything. But the mistake cost me 650 Euro to get the blown parts again. 

My mistake, but manufacturers should not make it possible to connect the APPARENTLY exact cable on another PSU.


----------



## MishelLngelo

APPARENT is keyword here. Most CPU manufacturers use connectors made by Amphenol or Molex manufacturers and those are also used in other products, not only for computers, mounts may be same but wiring quite different, Never use such cables that didn't come with particular PSU, not even from different model.
At very least you should check with voltmeter if all contacts have proper voltages.


----------



## Lermite

I use successfully a PCI-E cable from a PSU on another one, but even if their brands are different, the manufacturer is the same and such are the cables.

The wiring rules only apply to the cables output.
Every manufacturers are free to manage the side of the cable connected to the PSU according to their wish and each one can chose a different wiring.

Checking the voltage of each wire of a cable is a safe way to check its compliance on another PSU.


----------



## mat9v

Lermite said:


> I use successfully a PCI-E cable from a PSU on another one, but even if their brands are different, the manufacturer is the same and such are the cables.
> 
> The wiring rules only apply to the cables output.
> Every manufacturers are free to manage the side of the cable connected to the PSU according to their wish and each one can chose a different wiring.
> 
> Checking the voltage of each wire of a cable is a safe way to check its compliance on another PSU.


Well, most people would not think to check voltages thinking that it is actually some kind of standard. It is most vexing that it is another thing not standarised - standards have an unusuall additional ability to lower prices


----------



## SaccoSVD

...And I thought I knew about computers.

How comes these cables are virtually identical and there's not a single warning in the manuals or the box where the PSUs comes in? If the cables have the same keying you would immediately assume they should work. (because most PC components and connectors are stupid proof)

If mixing cables resulted in things not working would be kinda ok, but if mixing cables will blow up things they definitely should warn you.

I really had no idea something like this could happen. Blowing 4 hard drives really hurts and it could of been much worse like blowing up the whole system if I used another CPU cable for instance.

Thanks god I just scored a new job and thanks god I'm very diligent backing up. At the end it all came down to spending some money to get new drives and the PITA of reinstalling everything. But at least I didn't lose all my data.


----------



## MishelLngelo

SaccoSVD said:


> ...And I thought I knew about computers.
> 
> How comes these cables are virtually identical and there's not a single warning in the manuals or the box where the PSUs comes in? If the cables have the same keying you would immediately assume they should work. (because most PC components and connectors are stupid proof)
> 
> If mixing cables resulted in things not working would be kinda ok, but if mixing cables will blow up things they definitely should warn you.
> 
> I really had no idea something like this could happen. Blowing 4 hard drives really hurts and it could of been much worse like blowing up the whole system if I used another CPU cable for instance.
> 
> Thanks god I just scored a new job and thanks god I'm very diligent backing up. At the end it all came down to spending some money to get new drives and the PITA of reinstalling everything. But at least I didn't lose all my data.


I thought I explained at least partly above. They buy connectors from same sources but at that side they are not wired by any ATA standards.


----------



## Lermite

To avoid reinstalling everything after my system disk blows up, I clone it regularly on a dedicated backup drive with Filezilla. That way, I'll only have to clone it back instead of spending hours reinstalling Windows and its tremendous stuff.


----------



## SaccoSVD

> They buy connectors from same sources but at that side they are not wired by any ATA standards.


I understood what you wrote. I just think by doing that and not really giving you a warning it just creates problems.

I've read all the documentation and reviews about my new PSU while waiting for it to be delivered. Not a single time I saw a warning about cables.

I found several threads in Reddit and there are some interesting comments, things like:

- "When you see the cables are virtually identical (the keying is the same) you have nothing to google about" You naturally believe is a standard cable, until you learn the hard truth and google it up after is too late.

- "These threads are getting very common" and "People are coming often reporting they blew up something"

So clearly to me modular PSUs aren't fool proof (actually misleadingly so) and with a great destructive potential, they should warn everybody upfront and have a big red paper as what you can find inside the Conductonaut bag.

To me this was a big surprise after seeing how much much PC components have evolved to be fool proof. Hard lesson man.

https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/7drz6o/a_friendly_reminder_that_modular_power_supply/


----------



## Keith Myers

*Corsair products normally have explicit labeling not to swap cables*



SaccoSVD said:


> I understood what you wrote. I just think by doing that and not really giving you a warning it just creates problems.
> 
> I've read all the documentation and reviews about my new PSU while waiting for it to be delivered. Not a single time I saw a warning about cables.
> 
> I found several threads in Reddit and there are some interesting comments, things like:
> 
> - "When you see the cables are virtually identical (the keying is the same) you have nothing to google about" You naturally believe is a standard cable, until you learn the hard truth and google it up after is too late.
> 
> - "These threads are getting very common" and "People are coming often reporting they blew up something"
> 
> So clearly to me modular PSUs aren't fool proof (actually misleadingly so) and with a great destructive potential, they should warn everybody upfront and have a big red paper as what you can find inside the Conductonaut bag.
> 
> To me this was a big surprise after seeing how much much PC components have evolved to be fool proof. Hard lesson man.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/7drz6o/a_friendly_reminder_that_modular_power_supply/


I find it strange that you said you had no warning in the Corsair documentation about swapping cables among the different modular product lines. All of my Corsair power supplies say explicitly not to swap cables among the different power supplies. Both in the manuals and even directly on the cables themselves. For my AX1200 power supplies, my HX1000 and and HX850 supplies,the cables have very visible "AX1200 only" labels on the power supply end for example. The modular connector port on the power supply can be wired any way the manufacturer wants. There is no standard configuration.


----------



## strumf666

@SaccoSVD: Ouch, sorry to see you learned the hard way. Some info regarding corsair cables (and others) and PSUs in general:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13740
As painfull as 600€ in lost HDDs sounds, you are far from worst case scenario with swapping PSU cables... Cutting costs (proprietary connectors are more expensive) made swapping cables a dangerous and expensive mistake.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Back to "normal"

Still a lot of stuff to install, but at least I copied all files over from my backups.

Yeah I found in the manual it says not to use other modular cables....I missed that one. Well...whatever, is done.


----------



## MishelLngelo

SaccoSVD said:


> Back to "normal"
> 
> Still a lot of stuff to install, but at least I copied all files over from my backups.
> 
> Yeah I found in the manual it says not to use other modular cables....I missed that one. Well...whatever, is done.


(Expensive) lesson learned.


----------



## Lermite

Too many manufacturers write such warnings in their user manuals just to sell more of their own stuff despite the other brands's one is perfectly compliant most of the time.
That's why nobody beleive these fake warnings anymore, even though some of them can be real.


----------



## strumf666

Well, if people would connect the warning to the need to check output conectors with a multimeter, since they are doing what the manual says they shouldn't...


----------



## SaccoSVD

So now I'm testing my temps with the new H500M Case and 115i Pro AIO + 2 extra Corsair RGB Fans at the top o the rad.

Don't know why, I suspect the 6gen asetek pump is crap (smaller cold plate than Gen 4) but this AIO is 5c worse than my old Thermaltake Water extreme 3 with noctua fans. (240 AIO)

The 115i Pro pump is mounted 100% correctly and used the NTH1 thermal paste as before.

Oh jeez.....and I thought I was upgrading. This all was more like a downgrade, except for the fancy case and RGB, relatively quieter fans.

Plus that, my new RM1000i PSU has a coil whine sound. .........


----------



## Lermite

After the pump of my Eisbaer 280 fails again (in a different way than the first time though), I've given up on watercooling because the Eisbaer pump definitely lacks reliability.
I now runs with the NH-D15 which is as efficient than most of AIO kits while being much more reliable and even less noisy because my top fans now are mounted with soft pins instead of the screws of the AIO radiator.
The watercooling is only a waste of money to me because only an expensive custom set must be significantly more efficient than the NH-D15 while every watercooling sets remain much less reliable than any aircooling set because of their pump.


----------



## johnyb0y

*G.Skill FlareX 3200Mhz CL14 Results*

Hey,

just wanted to post my results for the G.Skill FlareX 3200Mhz CL14 Kit.
I tuned timings to 14-14-14-28 and as far as I can tell its perfectly stable. Very happy


----------



## Mr 007

Hi I use the corsair vengeance 3200 timing. And the are Hynic. 
I can run them 3133, 15 15 15 15 32. V 1.39.
Cpu runs 3.95 ghz. To run on 3200 i cant. have try a long time, but have given up. Them goes well in 3133 mhz. So I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Mr 007

And naturally, I am disappointed in Asus. Why can they not admit they have made a bad motherboard. Only the startup takes a looong time. And why ??. The rest you can fill in


----------



## mat9v

Mr 007 said:


> And naturally, I am disappointed in Asus. Why can they not admit they have made a bad motherboard. Only the startup takes a looong time. And why ??. The rest you can fill in


I would try to fill in, but I'm actually very happy with my board. Memory works faster then on the label (3133 instead of 3000), timings are better 15-17-17-17 instead of 16-18-18-18, CPU is overclocked to 4.1Ghz stable (Ryzen 1700), I have all 8 SATA ports in use, 4 of them in RAID0, I have NVMe drive, GTX1080Ti, Xonar D2X, I have additiona 8 HDDs and SSDs connected via USB. They all work perfectly well, stable and fast.
The only point I can agree on is that with RAID enabled the time from PowerOn to bios is about 10 seconds - my 5 years old Dell XPS 13 in that time is showing me my login prompt.
And with all that (OC) under full load, VRMs are only 76C after hours of Blender work (tested with infrared thermometer).
I have 2 other X370 systems in my home now and this board is by far the best of them. Granted I did not buy Hero/Taichi or the best Gigabyte board, but for the money - this one was a steal.


----------



## Lermite

As I hate the AMD RAID and the Windows Storage Spaces, I got a Highpoint RocketRaid 640L controler to get a fast RAID5.
But this controler's bios starts at each boot, lasting 20s until the motherboard can start its own business.
So, please, don't complain about the 10s of the AMD RAID


----------



## mat9v

Lermite said:


> As I hate the AMD RAID and the Windows Storage Spaces, I got a Highpoint RocketRaid 640L controler to get a fast RAID5.
> But this controler's bios starts at each boot, lasting 20s until the motherboard can start its own business.
> So, please, don't complain about the 10s of the AMD RAID


Why do you hate AMD Raid? Except of course that on Ryzen it does not support RAID5 
The only thing to complain about it is taht it lists my NVMe drive as offline at every boot. I can delete it in RAID bios setup and it will stay deleted but after Windows finishes booting it will reappear as offline again. It does not hurt performance or anything, it is strange though.
@SaccoSVD - you are using 4 16GB memory modules, right? What is your memory performance in dual channel mode with 2 modules and 4 modules installed? I got into disagreement about the topic with my friend - he is certain that 4 modules will have slightly lower read performance then 2 modules stating that he is observing that on his Intel 8700K (64GB in 4 dual-rank modules) and I'm stating that on Ryzen 4 modules config is slightly better then 2 modules config (timings being constant). Can you share your findings on that, maybe even AIDA64 screenshots? I would test it myself but I don't have 4 identical modules on hand.


----------



## Lermite

mat9v said:


> Why do you hate AMD Raid? Except of course that on Ryzen it does not support RAID5
> The only thing to complain about it is taht it lists my NVMe drive as offline at every boot. I can delete it in RAID bios setup and it will stay deleted but after Windows finishes booting it will reappear as offline again. It does not hurt performance or anything, it is strange though.


Apart the missing RAID 5, I blame the AMD RAID because:
- Every disks have to be declared as RAID volumes and it makes them unreachable by HDD monitoring applications I use to anticipate disks failures.
- The management software uses its own instance of Apache and making it to run without interfering with my own instance looked so tricky that I gave up on trying.

I would have kept it if it handled the RAID 5. As I wanted it, I switched on Windows Storage spaces but its software RAID is slow as hell during heavy write operations, it keeps asking for several new disks while the volume is still far from full, and when it's full, instead of preventing to write on it, it prevents any access, shutting down the entire volume.
In more, the Windows "RAID 5" offers a much smaller available space than a real RAID 5's.
I kept it for a long time because I believed all the RAID controllers were too expensive but I finally found this RocketRAID 640L that fulfill all my expectations, apart the 20s it takes during each boot.


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v said:


> Why do you hate AMD Raid? Except of course that on Ryzen it does not support RAID5
> The only thing to complain about it is taht it lists my NVMe drive as offline at every boot. I can delete it in RAID bios setup and it will stay deleted but after Windows finishes booting it will reappear as offline again. It does not hurt performance or anything, it is strange though.
> 
> @SaccoSVD - you are using 4 16GB memory modules, right? What is your memory performance in dual channel mode with 2 modules and 4 modules installed? I got into disagreement about the topic with my friend - he is certain that 4 modules will have slightly lower read performance then 2 modules stating that he is observing that on his Intel 8700K (64GB in 4 dual-rank modules) and I'm stating that on Ryzen 4 modules config is slightly better then 2 modules config (timings being constant). Can you share your findings on that, maybe even AIDA64 screenshots? I would test it myself but I don't have 4 identical modules on hand.


With all 4 modules the my bandwidth is about 44Gb/s

When I had the problem that I could only see half my RAM the bandwidth was cut in half.

I'm using dual rank Hynix A die. At 2933Mhz


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> With all 4 modules the my bandwidth is about 44Gb/s
> 
> When I had the problem that I could only see half my RAM the bandwidth was cut in half.
> 
> I'm using dual rank Hynix A die. At 2933Mhz


If you could perhaps, please try doing an AIDA64 memory test with 2 and 4 modules and post a screenshot? Pretty please  With cherry on top?


----------



## Keith Myers

SaccoSVD said:


> So now I'm testing my temps with the new H500M Case and 115i Pro AIO + 2 extra Corsair RGB Fans at the top o the rad.
> 
> Don't know why, I suspect the 6gen asetek pump is crap (smaller cold plate than Gen 4) but this AIO is 5c worse than my old Thermaltake Water extreme 3 with noctua fans. (240 AIO)
> 
> The 115i Pro pump is mounted 100% correctly and used the NTH1 thermal paste as before.
> 
> Oh jeez.....and I thought I was upgrading. This all was more like a downgrade, except for the fancy case and RGB, relatively quieter fans.
> 
> Plus that, my new RM1000i PSU has a coil whine sound. .........


The only AIO I will ever buy again in the future is the Corsair H110i which is CoolIT based hardware design. I will never buy Asetek based hardware ever again. Asetek hardware is crap but unfortunately dominates the marketplace because it is used almost exclusively on all OEM branded AIO products. Either CoolIT based or custom cooling with a good D5 pump.:thumb:


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v said:


> If you could perhaps, please try doing an AIDA64 memory test with 2 and 4 modules and post a screenshot? Pretty please  With cherry on top?


Not the most wise thing to do after all these problems I recently had.

Give me some days to heal the wounds.  I'll test that next week and let you know.

Is there anything important to learn from it?


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> Not the most wise thing to do after all these problems I recently had.
> 
> Give me some days to heal the wounds.  I'll test that next week and let you know.
> 
> Is there anything important to learn from it?


Well, a bet between me and my "adversary" on online forum  Nothing really important, but it sparked my curiosity about how it really behaves. Because SingleRank memory is slower then DualRank memory when using SingleChannel or DualChannel. By extension I think 2MPC (2 modules per channel) should be faster then 1MPC in both SingleCHannel and DualChannel, frequencies and timings beeing constant.


----------



## Mr 007

Is there anyone who knows, If the rest of the motherboard to start faster. And without a lot of trouble. I mean not the asu. 

Hi from Mr 007
ok After some research I have come up with a motherboard. That works for me. Which I'm not telling.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here you go. And since this is a bet I made videos:


----------



## SaccoSVD

Seems like the difference is only a slightly lower latency. Could be all within the margin of error.


----------



## mat9v

Thank you very much, I will use my secret weapon on my opponent now


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yes, first with two sticks only and second with all four sticks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I could see a slightly less overall bandwidth when using all 4 sticks. Slight.


----------



## mat9v

You have probably won me a bet  So a good virtual drink o your choice for U 
I only wish there were memory size info on Aida64 screen, but no matter, I will direct him to this page, I think he will not question the integrity of third party


----------



## SaccoSVD

I checked in the BIOS each time, with 2 sticks I see only 32GB, with 4 naturally 64GB

This is dual rank Hynix A-die (Corsair Vengeance LED white 64GB 2933mHz)


----------



## SaccoSVD

New BIOS 4024 available here under Win10 32bit. Seems like several versions up from 4012. (didn't try yet)

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## SaccoSVD

AGESA Version: PinnaclePI-AM4 1.0.0.2 (isn't that for spectre?)

Installed and seems to work as good as 4012 with my particular settings.


----------



## Lermite

Same results here with 4024.

Here is my modded version, the same way as usually: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/4024L1.zip

- SB Spread Spectrum disabled
- a bunch of unlocked settings


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lermite said:


> Same results here with 4024.
> 
> Here is my modded version, the same way as usually: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/4024L1.zip
> 
> - SB Spread Spectrum disabled
> - a bunch of unlocked settings


Can that be done for x470 version too ?


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> Can that be done for x470 version too ?


As I only own a Prime X370 Pro, I couldn't test a modded bios for another board, and providing it without test would be too unsafe.
Anyway, among all the settings I unlocked, only two of them are useful to me and my setup would run fine with them so blindy mod a bios would not be worth the risk to brick your board.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lermite said:


> As I only own a Prime X370 Pro, I couldn't test a modded bios for another board, and providing it without test would be too unsafe.
> Anyway, among all the settings I unlocked, only two of them are useful to me and my setup would run fine with them so blindy mod a bios would not be worth the risk to brick your board.


I feel that SB Spread Spectrum disabled would be beneficial, same as when I had x370.


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> I feel that SB Spread Spectrum disabled would be beneficial, same as when I had x370.


I'm not sure about the real effects of this setting but I believe they are mostly psychological because precise and steady frequencies are nicer that fluctuating ones but as far as I tested it, it is not related to the CPU and the RAM stability; neither to the overall performances.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lermite said:


> I'm not sure about the real effects of this setting but I believe they are mostly psychological because precise and steady frequencies are nicer that fluctuating ones but as far as I tested it, it is not related to the CPU and the RAM stability; neither to the overall performances.


Don't XFR(2) and PB(2) use those values too ? I had 2700x too short time to evaluate in x370 MB.


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> Don't XFR(2) and PB(2) use those values too ? I had 2700x too short time to evaluate in x370 MB.


I've never used XFR and Core Boost Performance because I have a 1700 with a too low base frequency whose I use all the cores most of the time.
That's why I overclock with AsusStates, while all the turbo featues are disabled.

But as SB Spread Spectrum affects the bus clock, every other frequencies should be affected as well, including the XFR's and co.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lermite said:


> I've never used XFR and Core Boost Performance because I have a 1700 with a too low base frequency whose I use all the cores most of the time.
> That's why I overclock with AsusStates, while all the turbo featues are disabled.
> 
> But as SB Spread Spectrum affects the bus clock, every other frequencies should be affected as well, including the XFR's and co.


Most of the time I use those auto OC features but it's not working properly probably because of rapidly changing BCLK and are awfully twitchy dropping even under base frequency. That's why I think that having steady base frequency would make it better. I can push 2700x to any extent up to 4.225GHz with under 1.4v so I don't see why PB2 wouldn't go that far, that would all but eliminate forced OC at my "Damn the torpedoes" OC settings.


----------



## Lermite

I can't make a modded 4024 for another board that mine but disabling SB Spread Spectrum is very easy.
The tough part of modding a bios is the AMD CBS menu.

To disabled SB Spread Spectrum, the original bios has to be opened in AMIBCP.
This setting is in a noname section under "Main".
The value to change is in the Optimal column: Auto -> Disabled










The modified bios can be saved with a .cap name.

Installing this modded bios must be done like a more deeply modded one:
Firstly, if the version number of the actual bios is not the same than the one to install, the new original bios must be installed first with EZ Flash in the bios setup.
Then, the modded one can be installed according to these steps: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html#flash


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lermite said:


> I can't make a modded 4024 for another board that mine but disabling SB Spread Spectrum is very easy.
> The tough part of modding a bios is the AMD CBS menu.
> 
> To disabled SB Spread Spectrum, the original bios has to be opened in AMIBCP.
> This setting is in a noname section under "Main".
> The value to change is in the Optimal column: Auto -> Disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The modified bios can be saved with a .cap name.
> 
> Installing this modded bios must be done like a more deeply modded one:
> Firstly, if the version number of the actual bios is not the same than the one to install, the new original bios must be installed first with EZ Flash in the bios setup.
> Then, the modded one can be installed according to these steps: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html#flash


Tnx, will try later on (when I get spare NB, lol).


----------



## malakudi

Flashed 4024 on my X370 Prime. I just noticed that I now have three options in AI Overclock Tuner. I have Auto and D.O.C.P. (as before) and a new "D.O.C.P. Standard". Anyone knows what this is?


----------



## Lermite

I've just compared them.

My RAM sticks are rated at 3600 Mhz 17-18-18-18-38.

The DOCP profile sets the DRAM frequency at 3200 with the DOCP timings: 17-18-18-18-38.
The DOCP Standard profile set the DOCP values without any modification, with the frequency at 3600. Off course, it doesn't even boot.


----------



## opethdisciple

On this DOCP standard thing...

I found an explanation here. It sounds useful. 

https://www.kitguru.net/components/...-crosshair-vi-hero-x370-motherboard-review/4/


The article is from last year tho hence why maybe they were having issues.


"There is also the D.O.C.P. Standard option which will select a memory divider at the kit’s rated frequency or one notch below if there isn’t a specific divider for the AMD platform. For example, 3600MHz memory will be set at 3200MHz, 2800MHz DIMMs will go to 2666MHz, and 3200MHz sticks will operate at 3200MHz. This option is, more-or-less, XMP with a different name."


See comment 12 below. They are saying that the DOCP standard is working for them Again a post from last year tho.


https://hardforum.com/threads/how-t...memory-and-cpu-overclocking-attempts.1931143/


----------



## malakudi

The "D.O.C.P. Standard" seems a feature that was only available on the ROG Crosshair motherboard and now is available on Prime as well.

I have upgraded my CPU to 2700X and generally all work fine with X370 Prime. About PBO, it seems I am missing the "Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar" option, which people set to 10X in boards that this option exist. Since I don't have this option (I know it can be unlocked with modded BIOS), what is the default scalar value used when enabling PBO?


----------



## smeroni68

*New bios v4024 released*

If someone haven't seen, new v4024 bios has been released for our mobo.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Lermite

smeroni68 said:


> If someone haven't seen, new v4024 bios has been released for our mobo.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


You're a bit late.

SaccoSVD has already informed us about this bios: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-879.html#post27641932

And I've published its modded version: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-879.html#post27642070


----------



## smeroni68

Lermite said:


> You're a bit late.
> 
> SaccoSVD has already informed us about this bios: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-879.html#post27641932
> 
> And I've published its modded version: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-879.html#post27642070


ups... thanks.


----------



## Chris1984

Anyone else been having issues with BIOS 4025? Seems I can't get my 2700 (non X) back to the 4.1ghz OC I had on 4012. I used to be able to do 1.40v with LLC4. I can't get one Cinebench run without it freezing. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Lermite

Chris1984 said:


> Anyone else been having issues with BIOS 4025? Seems I can't get my 2700 (non X) back to the 4.1ghz OC I had on 4012. I used to be able to do 1.40v with LLC4. I can't get one Cinebench run without it freezing. Anyone else having issues?


4025 ?

I've been running with 4024 for three days without any stability issue.
I've just tried to lower a bit my Vcore: my 1700 at 3,8 Ghz with 1.225 V instead of 1.3125 V.

I yet have to let P95 running for several hours to check the stability but 3 passes of IBT AVX on 14000 MB and 10 CBR15 already ran successfully.

My Vcore used to be 1.225 a few months ago. I don't know why I had to raise it to 1.3125 to keep my setup stable. I'd be glad to be allowed1 to lower it back to its old value.

Perhaps the "Improving Performance" claimed by Asus as change log was not a lie after all.
I'll update this post when P95 get its job finished, to let you know its results.


----------



## SaccoSVD

> My Vcore used to be 1.225 a few months ago. I don't know why I had to raise it to 1.3125 to keep my setup stable. I'd be glad to be allowed1 to lower it back to its old value.


Me too...I was at 4.05Ghz at 1.418 before 4012 then I had to go 4.025Ghz at 1.425v...... I'm gonna try my old settings again.


----------



## malakudi

@Lermite: Does your modded BIOS also unlock PBO Scalar option?


----------



## Lermite

malakudi said:


> @Lermite: Does your modded BIOS also unlock PBO Scalar option?


I have no clue because this option name doesn't appears in the decoded data of the AMD CBS menu.
I assume it must be added dynamically in some sub menu but I don't know which.

Would you know where this option is supposed to be located in the bios setup?

BTW, I'm struggling to get my RAM stable AGAIN! If the Prime X470 wasn't so crappy, I would have bought it already.


----------



## MishelLngelo

What's "crappy" with Prime x470 pro ? My 2700x came alive with it and so did 3600MHz RAM.


----------



## kazablanka

Lermite said:


> I have no clue because this option name doesn't appears in the decoded data of the AMD CBS menu.
> I assume it must be added dynamically in some sub menu but I don't know which.
> 
> Would you know where this option is supposed to be located in the bios setup?
> 
> BTW, I'm struggling to get my RAM stable AGAIN! If the Prime X470 wasn't so crappy, I would have bought it already.


Prime x470 pro i much better from x370pro especially in memory overclocking is way better...


----------



## Lermite

MishelLngelo said:


> What's "crappy" with Prime x470 pro ? My 2700x came alive with it and so did 3600MHz RAM.


I mainly blame the CPU VRM radiator. It's only a decorative device instead of the real radiator doing its job.

I hate the stupid carter on the I/O panel but getting rid of it would be easy.

And what about the single radiator covering the PCH and the M2 slot?
The PCH is usually pretty hot (~60°C with working graphic cards) so sharing its radiator with the M2 disk must heat it up instead of cooling it down.

If I have to get rid of my Prime X370, I would probably chose a used CH6.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lermite said:


> I mainly blame the CPU VRM radiator. It's only a decorative device instead of the real radiator doing its job.
> 
> I hate the stupid carter on the I/O panel but getting rid of it would be easy.
> 
> And what about the single radiator covering the PCH and the M2 slot?
> The PCH is usually pretty hot (~60°C with working graphic cards) so sharing its radiator with the M2 disk must heat it up instead of cooling it down.
> 
> If I have to get rid of my Prime X370, I would probably chose a used CH6.


Were you listening to Buildzoid ? I did before I bought x470 but much of that is not true, maybe he forgot to take stickers off ? Although those coolers don't look like something very good, they are more than adequate. I already prepared extra fans to place them on them but proved not to be necessary, Checked temps with several programs and IC thermometer, even at full OC and load, they never hit over 40c (47c VRM). I do have a very large case and good cooling in it but even if it was 60c on VRM, it would be way under acceptable. Although I made a cooler for Samsung 960 evo (250GB, worst of all M.2 s), the cooler supplied by MB also does good job, <40c on benchmarks, 30c under normal conditions. M.2 cooler is not physically connected to NB cooler although they are close. No heat transfer between them. 
Latest BIOS (2024) allowed for much lower CPU voltages when left on auto, no more stupid jumps to over 1.5v. 
Steady and stable OC, 4.225GHz and 3600 MHz Cl16 during 24/7. XFR2 and PB2 almost makes OC unnecessary, loosing maybe 5 -7% of performance on auto as compared to full OC.


----------



## Lermite

I can only talk about the Prime X370 as I don't own the X470.

Without replacing the thick layer of chewing-gum (between the VRM and their radiator) by a thin layer of thermal paste, the real temperature of the VRM is tremendously higher than the reported one.

Where didn't you measure yours with an IR thermometer?
Because 47°C look a bit unreal to me at with all my optimizations of my VRM cooling, their real temperature stick to the CPU's during a stress test: ~65°C.

The only reliable place is on the back of the board, at the exact place of each VRM because the temperature is not homogeneously spread among them.
On my board, the hottest was one of the two in the middle (the 3th or the 4th).

I believe I could mod the X470 VRM radiator, by adding many slits to make it to look like a real radiator, but that would not prevent me to seach a brand new radiator because I'm definitely not confident into the X470 genuine one.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, measured it at the back of MB, the cooler body itself is usually 10c less than chips, at the back 2- 3c less, That's usual with directly soldered components and applies to all. In any case, any overheat would reflect itself in performance. Those VRM chips are rated to 100 -120c anyway.I'd be more concerned about capacitors, I think those ones are rated to 75c and there's not much cooling them. 
I have two 120mm fans at top of the case so I turned back fan to intake, preparing a baffle to channel air to VRM cooler which should cool it even more.


----------



## malakudi

Lermite said:


> I have no clue because this option name doesn't appears in the decoded data of the AMD CBS menu.
> I assume it must be added dynamically in some sub menu but I don't know which.
> 
> Would you know where this option is supposed to be located in the bios setup?
> 
> BTW, I'm struggling to get my RAM stable AGAIN! If the Prime X470 wasn't so crappy, I would have bought it already.


It should be at AMD CBS -> NBIO Common Options -> Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration -> (notice about overclock, selecting "Accept)" -> "Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar" and "customized Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar" when selecting "Manual" in the "Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar" option.


----------



## Lermite

malakudi said:


> It should be at AMD CBS -> NBIO Common Options -> Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration -> (notice about overclock, selecting "Accept)" -> "Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar" and "customized Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar" when selecting "Manual" in the "Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar" option.



My bad. The NBIO section is not unlocked in 4024L1.rom
Unlocking it was more tricky than usually but it succeeded.

*Here is the 4024L2*: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/4024L2.zip
It's the L1 with the NBIO unlocked.

My apologies to anybody who took the time to install the L1 :/

Nothing about PBO appears in the NBIO section but my 1700 does not handle this feature so I believe it should appear with a Raven Ridge CPU.
You can give a try to the 4024L2. Even if the PBO remains unlocked, it'll provide more steady frequencies and many unlocked settings.


----------



## Lermite

Did somebody test the Prime X470 Pro with an old Ryzen such my 1700 made on the 7th week of 2017?

I still wonder what causes the ability of this board to handle RAM frequencies above 3200 MHz: the motherboard itself or the CPU, because newer CPUs are known being more compliant with the RAM overclocking.

EDIT: I don't know what went wrong in my setup but something must be almost dead because my RAM became more and more unstable whatever the timings, values in ohms and voltages (SOC, DRAM, VPP_MEM, CLDO_VDDP).
I had to lower the DRAM frequency down to 2666 and settings very loose to get my RAM stable again.

As this RAM issue began before I install the bios 4024, it must not be related to the bios version.
I already know that something is wrong on me Prime X370 Pro, but I'm not sure it's the culprit of my issue.
I still don't know what I must replace to get my RAM stable at 3200 or more: the CPU, the RAM sticks, of the MB.

The only thing I could afford is a new motherboard but I struggle to chose between the Prime X470 Pro and the Crosshair Hero 6, and I don't even know if one of them could improve my RAM stability.
Their price are almost the same.

Which one would you chose to get along an old 1700 without any plan to replace it by a newer CPU?


----------



## Reous

Lermite said:


> Did somebody test the Prime X470 Pro with an old Ryzen such my 1700 made on the 7th week of 2017?
> I still wonder what causes the ability of this board to handle RAM frequencies above 3200 MHz: the motherboard itself or the CPU, because newer CPUs are known being more compliant with the RAM overclocking.


Me. It is the board that support higher frequencies. But only in A2 and B2. In A1 and B1 are only around 2933 possible.


----------



## Lermite

Reous said:


> Me. It is the board that support higher frequencies. But only in A2 and B2. In A1 and B1 are only around 2933 possible.


Thank you for this useful answer.
Unfortunately, after fighting all the day to get my RAM running normally without any success, I've ordered the CH6.
Perhaps it won't allow the highest frequency to my RAM, but it'll give many new settings to play with


----------



## Reous

CH6 is also a good decision


----------



## smeroni68

From my side, on 4024 i get easyly stable my 4 sticks of 8gb crucial 2400 up to 3133mhz (from 3066 before).

Nice update on bios side. 

Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pablogamer

Do you recommend the new bios 4024?


----------



## smeroni68

Pablogamer said:


> Do you recommend the new bios 4024?


From my testing nothing strange on 4024... so yes. 

Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SaccoSVD

Can anyone recommend a good set of addressable RGB strips for my X370 Pro?

I looked at this one from Phanteks and so far I like it quite some but I'm not sure is gonna work.

https://www.amazon.de/PHANTEKS-Digi...fkmr0&keywords=phanteks+addresable+RGB+strips

If you have a better idea and tips I would greatly appreciate them. I have never used ARGB strips before and Aura Sync is currently not installed.

I also have a Corsair Lighting node pro for my LL140 fans but Corsair's strips are naked and overall look worse.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I thought x370 and x470 have only ordinary RGB port(s).


----------



## Lermite

I thought using a PC meant to watch what's displayed on the monitor with as few as possible additional disturbing lights, while the case is hidden under or beside the desk to reduce the noise we ear from it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lermite said:


> I thought using a PC meant to watch what's displayed on the monitor with as few as possible additional disturbing lights, while the case is hidden under or beside the desk to reduce the noise we ear from it.


Light show on everything nowadays, I set my onboard LEDs to change with temperature. also without any other lights on board, they serve as power indicator. (Yes. there's a glass window on the case) also a good night lite .


----------



## SaccoSVD

Thing is.

I've got a new H115i Pro AIO and some extra LL140 RGB fans in my new H500M case.

I've got a RGB keyboard two years ago, honestly, it rocks.

AKA: I went full RGB (I didn't use to care)  So I might as well add a couple strips to play with.


----------



## Lermite

My case also has a glass side but despite it's full of stuff, it contains no light.
Many things have leds but all of them as set off because they are useless to me and they consume some (little) power and generate some (even more little) heat.

The systray icon of ZenStates displays the CPU temperature and if I need to know the one of other parts, I launch HWiNFO. Both display much more precise values than a led strip's.

And one of the reasons I'm a fan of Noctua's fans is their welcomed lack of leds.
The trend of putting leds everywhere without any sense bother me, even more when they can not be shut down but fortunately, I got rid of my Eisbaer, the only thing in my PC that had a light always on.


----------



## ObscureScience

Lermite said:


> Same results here with 4024.
> 
> Here is my modded version, the same way as usually: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/4024L1.zip
> 
> - SB Spread Spectrum disabled
> - a bunch of unlocked settings


Does this unlock p state oc or is that completely unavailable for us?


----------



## Lermite

ObscureScience said:


> Does this unlock p state oc or is that completely unavailable for us?


The P-States section is unlocked but it must be still deeply bugged because the last time I tried to play with it, with the bios 3803, I've almost bricked my board.
The only advice I can give is to stay away from the BIOS P-States.

The only safe way to overclock with P-States is to use ZenStates: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1684897-asus-zenstates.html
If you don't use Windows, you're screwed but if "Global C-States Control" is enabled, the power it saves makes the P-States useless as it allows a much lower Vcore.

Anyway, you should prefer the 4024 L2 because the L1 lacks the NBIO section.

-> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/4024L2.zip


----------



## ObscureScience

Lermite said:


> The P-States section is unlocked but it must be still deeply bugged because the last time I tried to play with it, with the bios 3803, I've almost bricked my board.
> The only advice I can give is to stay away from the BIOS P-States.
> 
> The only safe way to overclock with P-States is to use ZenStates: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1684897-asus-zenstates.html
> If you don't use Windows, you're screwed but if "Global C-States Control" is enabled, the power it saves makes the P-States useless as it allows a much lower Vcore.
> 
> Anyway, you should prefer the 4024 L2 because the L1 lacks the NBIO section.
> 
> -> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/4024L2.zip


Oh I'll stay away from that then. 
Hmm, ZenStates doesn't really come with any info at all. Do I need change any of my oc settings before using?


----------



## Lermite

ObscureScience said:


> Hmm, ZenStates doesn't really come with any info at all. Do I need change any of my oc settings before using?


For ZenStates working fine, you have to put the CPU Frequency and the Core Voltage to Auto in the bios, unless ZenStates is unable to change them.


----------



## ObscureScience

Lermite said:


> For ZenStates working fine, you have to put the CPU Frequency and the Core Voltage to Auto in the bios, unless ZenStates is unable to change them.


Ok, so it won't work with offset? I just started the program now to see what it detects. I'm using offset currently, and it shows my base voltage in the first p state. I guess that should work?

Also what is the divider setting in the middle?


----------



## Lermite

There's no point to set the voltage with an offset as ZenStates allows to set the voltage to each P-States.
I don't know how it works when an offset is set in the bios but I suppose the applied voltage is the P-States + Offset.

The divider in ZenStates defines the multipliers increment in their list.
I've set mine to /2 to get 0.5x as multiplier increment because I never set the frequency at 3.825 or 3.775 GHz. I set it either at 3.75 or 3.8 depending on my mood


----------



## ObscureScience

Ok, I will play around with it this weekend. Thanks  
I believe the oc guide I followed said I had to use offset to get p state working correctly, but since I don't have p state in the bios I guess it's fine to use fixed voltage with ZenStates.


----------



## Lermite

ObscureScience said:


> Ok, I will play around with it this weekend. Thanks
> I believe the oc guide I followed said I had to use offset to get p state working correctly, but since I don't have p state in the bios I guess it's fine to use fixed voltage with ZenStates.


The main rule to get the bios P-States working properly *was* to let the P0 VID unmodified, and use a Core Voltage offset instead to set the right voltage to P0.
But even this rule does not prevent the board to be brick with the latest bioses.

With ZenStates, its much better to let the Core Voltage to Auto, without any offset because it would only mess up the ZenStates voltages by applying to them.


----------



## ObscureScience

Lermite said:


> The main rule to get the bios P-States working properly *was* to let the P0 VID unmodified, and use a Core Voltage offset instead to set the right voltage to P0.
> But even this rule does not prevent the board to be brick with the latest bioses.
> 
> With ZenStates, its much better to let the Core Voltage to Auto, without any offset because it would only mess up the ZenStates voltages by applying to them.


Just gave it a quick spin with auto voltage. According to Hwinfo the voltage does not drop during idle.


----------



## Lermite

ObscureScience said:


> Just gave it a quick spin with auto voltage. According to Hwinfo the voltage does not drop during idle.



Either you overclock with P-States using ZenStates and the idle Vcore must be the one you assigned to P2,
or you overclock by setting the CPU frequency in the BIOS and the Core Voltage must be set with an offset.

In both cases, the Core Voltage will drop during idle.
If it doesn't, please check the "Processor minimal state" in the advanced settings of the active Power Plan. It must be set low enough to allows the frequency to drop.
Mine is set at 20% but it can be set at 5%.


----------



## ObscureScience

Lermite said:


> Either you overclock with P-States using ZenStates and the idle Vcore must be the one you assigned to P2,
> or you overclock by setting the CPU frequency in the BIOS and the Core Voltage must be set with an offset.
> 
> In both cases, the Core Voltage will drop during idle.
> If it doesn't, please check the "Processor minimal state" in the advanced settings of the active Power Plan. It must be set low enough to allows the frequency to drop.
> Mine is set at 20% but it can be set at 5%.


I set bios to auto and oc with zenstates. I have set minimal state to 5%. And clocks do drop down to P2 but not voltage for some reason. I am on Win 7 btw.


----------



## Lermite

ObscureScience said:


> I set bios to auto and oc with zenstates. I have set minimal state to 5%. And clocks do drop down to P2 but not voltage for some reason. I am on Win 7 btw.



I can't figure out what can prevent your core voltage to drop along its frequency.

Which power plan are you using?
ZenStates works fine under Windows 10 1607 (LTSB) and the AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan but I don't know if its supposed to work with another Windows version of another power plan.

EDIT: Oops, this f.... damned Windows 10 replaced again my AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan by its own "Normal" one, but ZenStates works fine anyway.


----------



## ObscureScience

Lermite said:


> I can't figure out what can prevent your core voltage to drop along its frequency.
> 
> Which power plan are you using?
> ZenStates works fine under Windows 10 1607 (LTSB) and the AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan but I don't know if its supposed to work with another Windows version of another power plan.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, this f.... damned Windows 10 replaced again my AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan by its own "Normal" one, but ZenStates works fine anyway.


I'm using performance plan because balanced has really poor performance in gaming for some reason. But even in balanced the voltage does not drop at all. 

Tried again using offset this time, no change.


----------



## Lermite

Here is my bios settings, in case some of yours would have a wrong value:


Spoiler



AI Tweaker:

















Advanced > CPU









Advanced > AMD CBS











The result (GIF):


Spoiler














The Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) depends on the highest P-States applied to the cores.
Even if only one is on P0 while all the others are on P2, the voltage will be the P0's.
Every cores have to be on P2 for the voltage to be the P2's.


----------



## malakudi

4024 made my memory unstable at 3200 MHz. Had to go back to 3066 to make it stable again. Will flash older bios again.
Flare X 2*8GB RAM and Ryzen 2700X


----------



## Lermite

I got my CH6 today and I'm happy because it has all the settings and features the Prime lacks and it solved my RAM issue.
In more, there's no point to mod its bios because everything is already unlocked and the BCLK only fluctuates if it's left on Auto. As soon it's set to a manual value, it keeps it precisely.

My RAM issue with the Prime Pro obviously came from the motherboard because it was only stable up to 3000 Mhz with average timings while it's stable at 3296 Mhz (with BCLK at 103) with tight timings with the CH6.
I've just started to play with it so perhaps my RAM can be pushed even further.

With a Ryzen, the RAM is mainly handled by the CPU IMC, but I now have the evidence that a bugged motherboard can ruin it.

Unfortunately, I didn't keep an AIDA capture made with my Prime and the RAM at 3000 but I remember approximately the scores:
Read: 48000
Write: 47000
Copy: 42500
Latency: 72.3

With the CH6 and the RAM at 3296:









I truly enjoy this motherboard


----------



## Bo55

Lermite said:


> I got my CH6 today and I'm happy because it has all the settings and features the Prime lacks and it solved my RAM issue.
> In more, there's no point to mod its bios because everything is already unlocked and the BCLK only fluctuates if it's left on Auto. As soon it's set to a manual value, it keeps it precisely.
> 
> My RAM issue with the Prime Pro obviously came from the motherboard because it was only stable up to 3000 Mhz with average timings while it's stable at 3296 Mhz (with BCLK at 103) with tight timings with the CH6.
> I've just started to play with it so perhaps my RAM can be pushed even further.
> 
> With a Ryzen, the RAM is mainly handled by the CPU IMC, but I now have the evidence that a bugged motherboard can ruin it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't keep an AIDA capture made with my Prime and the RAM at 3000 but I remember approximately the scores:
> Read: 48000
> Write: 47000
> Copy: 42500
> Latency: 72.3
> 
> With the CH6 and the RAM at 3296:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly enjoy this motherboard


I also used to have the prime pro since release and it was causing me nothing but heart aches in stabilising memory at 3200. A friend of mine bought this board recently on a budget build and hes struggling to get 3066 stable with sloppy 16-15-15-15 timings on latest bios using Flare X c14 2x8gb kit. Ive since moved to a CH7 wifi and instantly my memory issues were fixed. All i want now is to get a c17 4000 kit going once prices drop but until then, 4.45ghz using performance enhancer and C15 3610 1T is my daily.


----------



## zila

That's good information right there.


----------



## MishelLngelo

x470/b450 is the word to go by, most memory problems are solved. From a not very stable 3200MHz on x370 MB I can run my RAM 100% stable at 3600MHz.


----------



## malakudi

Am I eligible for RMA for Asus Prime X370 Pro for not correctly supporting 3200? I guess not since a. 3200 is specifically mentioned as overclock (OC) in motherboard specs and b. Flare-X kit, although advertised as Ryzen friendy, is not in the RAM QVL.

I am going for replacement motherboard too, CH6 or Prime X470 Pro?


----------



## MishelLngelo

CH6 is not (much) better for memory than Prime x370 because of same chipset. Proper choice would be between CH7 and Prime x470, CH7 is better equipped but OC and RAM results are same.
Oh, DDR4 RAM is OC-ed at anything over base frequency usually 2133MHz. XMP/DOCP is overclock just with OC parameters preset.


----------



## Lermite

The chipset has nothing to do with the RAM. It's related to the CPU (IMC), the RAM sticks, and the motherboard itself but not its chipset.

The RAM management is much better on the CH6 than on the Prime.

I could not tell which motherboard its the best about the RAM though: CH6 or Prime X470.
Probably the Prime X370 is the only bugged board.

And if the X470 handles the RAM much better, it's only because Asus corrected on the Prime X470 what's wrong on the Prime X370.


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's not chipset actually but how MBs with x470 handle memory. It's also not all up to IMC, I had 2700x on Prime x370 and RAM still wouldn't go over 3200MHz reliably. All changed with Prime x470 though. If you look at CH6 thread you'd see for yourself. It's not as good as with MBs with x470 chipsets.
I had only 1700x on CH6 so I can't be all that sure if 2nd gen Ryzen would fare any better but doesn't make much sense not to go for newer MB for few bucks more. May pay off in long run with even newer Ryzen coming up.


----------



## Reous

malakudi said:


> I am going for replacement motherboard too, CH6 or Prime X470 Pro?


As the price is kinda the same i would recommend the CH6. The X470-Pro can only handle two ram sticks up to DDR4-3600 / four rams sticks only up to DDR4-2933. CH6 can handle four ram stick up to DDR4-3600. Of course also depends on the quality of the imc and ram.


----------



## malakudi

Alea jacta est. Ordered X470 Prime Pro.

edit: @Reous: I ordered before I saw your comment. I don't plan to add more than 2 DIMMs for the near future, 16GB of RAM is enough for my tasks, so I hope I will not regret it. But I have seen many people struggling to get more than 3266-3333 on CH6 so your comment contradicts those reports. What was wrong in their case?


----------



## Reous

malakudi said:


> But I have seen many people struggling to get more than 3266-3333 on CH6 so your comment contradicts those reports. What was wrong in their case?


As i said it depands also on the quality of the imc and ram. But i think the most important thing is how much time you spend on it to optimize it.

On this list you will find some results with 4x8GB up to DDR4-3600 on the CH6
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HKPVfDcFO-aieAOXHFQZp15rwWadbPTVDNgO8vtyDCM/edit#gid=0


----------



## kazablanka

malakudi said:


> Alea jacta est. Ordered X470 Prime Pro.
> 
> edit:
> @Reous: I ordered before I saw your comment. I don't plan to add more than 2 DIMMs for the near future, 16GB of RAM is enough for my tasks, so I hope I will not regret it. But I have seen many people struggling to get more than 3266-3333 on CH6 so your comment contradicts those reports. What was wrong in their case?


Dude i owned both crosshair vii and prime x470pro , you will not be disapointed for sure. I can run my memory kit @3600mhz with fast timings on Prime thanks to @Reous settings  and a lot of testing...


----------



## ObscureScience

Lermite said:


> Here is my bios settings, in case some of yours would have a wrong value:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AI Tweaker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced > CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced > AMD CBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result (GIF):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) depends on the highest P-States applied to the cores.
> Even if only one is on P0 while all the others are on P2, the voltage will be the P0's.
> Every cores have to be on P2 for the voltage to be the P2's.


Everything is pretty much the same. I had c-states set to auto and PLL @ fixed 1.8v. But changing them made no difference. So I have no idea. 
I'm assuming LLC makes no difference? I have to keep mine @level 5 to have voltage match bios setting.


----------



## zila

I just installed the latest bios. I'm doing alright with it. Stable as a rock with B-Die running 3200 CL14.


----------



## komodikkio

Hi all my dear friends, after a long time away, I'm glad to be back here with you.
I'm going back reading all the new posts in the 3d, there's a lot to learn.

Being busy for long time, left me no time to move on with the bios revisions and so I'm still stuck on the 0810.
I have my rams manually set to 3200 and cpu oc'ed with zenstates to a poor x30 because when i made my last testing the temps were going to high.

I was thinking about a big jump to the last bios revisions (prolly a modded one).
Do you think that's time for me to do so, and how should I arrange it?

if i get it right, an appropriate task list should be:
- load default settings in my bios
- flash the official new revision from bios' ezflash
- load default optimized settings and reboot again
- flash modded bios with afudos
- rebuild all from scratch :s 

Could someone quickly point me on the new settings which I will have to handle with, while in the meantime i keep dig back in the thread??

Thanks all and again well met!  

p.s. asus zenstates it's available for linux, even if the last releases are 1 year old. 
https://github.com/r4m0n/ZenStates-Linux
https://github.com/sjug/go-zenstates


----------



## zurien

zila said:


> I just installed the latest bios. I'm doing alright with it. Stable as a rock with B-Die running 3200 CL14.


Same here, stable @3200. 
Even managed to boot into windows and run aida64 with it @3466 but did not manage to get it stable.
Chips:
Team Group Dark Pro "8Pack Edition" 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-25600C14 3200MHz


----------



## malakudi

zila said:


> I just installed the latest bios. I'm doing alright with it. Stable as a rock with B-Die running 3200 CL14.


Can you post a screenshot of your timings with Ryzen Timing Checker? And which is your memory kit? With 4024 I can't get stable above 3066.


----------



## malakudi

zurien said:


> Same here, stable @3200.
> Even managed to boot into windows and run aida64 with it @3466 but did not manage to get it stable.
> Chips:
> Team Group Dark Pro "8Pack Edition" 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-25600C14 3200MHz


Can you also post a screenshot of your timings with Ryzen Timing Checker?


----------



## zurien

malakudi said:


> Can you also post a screenshot of your timings with Ryzen Timing Checker?


Here it is


----------



## zila

I can't get Ryzen Timing Checker to run. I get an initialization error. I have the latest version with adm. priviliges on it.


----------



## ZeNch

SaccoSVD said:


> Can anyone recommend a good set of addressable RGB strips for my X370 Pro?
> 
> I looked at this one from Phanteks and so far I like it quite some but I'm not sure is gonna work.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/PHANTEKS-Digi...fkmr0&keywords=phanteks+addresable+RGB+strips
> 
> If you have a better idea and tips I would greatly appreciate them. I have never used ARGB strips before and Aura Sync is currently not installed.
> 
> I also have a Corsair Lighting node pro for my LL140 fans but Corsair's strips are naked and overall look worse.





i have the phanteks model... its very good!! magnetic/good light and adapters to other strips. but i press much with accesory of my case and one or two leds not on the blue mode (in violet color 2 leds are red only... this dont affect to the ambient case light but if you see the strip yes... i have this issue by my fault)

i recommend it.

Hi again OCN!


----------



## Lermite

komodikkio said:


> Being busy for long time, left me no time to move on with the bios revisions and so I'm still stuck on the 0810.
> I have my rams manually set to 3200 and cpu oc'ed with zenstates to a poor x30 because when i made my last testing the temps were going to high.
> 
> I was thinking about a big jump to the last bios revisions (prolly a modded one).
> Do you think that's time for me to do so, and how should I arrange it?
> 
> if i get it right, an appropriate task list should be:
> - load default settings in my bios
> - flash the official new revision from bios' ezflash
> - load default optimized settings and reboot again
> - flash modded bios with afudos
> - rebuild all from scratch :s
> 
> Could someone quickly point me on the new settings which I will have to handle with, while in the meantime i keep dig back in the thread??
> 
> Thanks all and again well met!
> 
> p.s. asus zenstates it's available for linux, even if the last releases are 1 year old.
> https://github.com/r4m0n/ZenStates-Linux
> https://github.com/sjug/go-zenstates


Installing the 4024 bios over the 0810 would probably makes you to have to change some settings such ProcODT.
I had to lower mine from 53 to 48 for Single Rank B-Die Samsung chips.
These changes came with the first Raven Ridge bios and they still apply since.

Actually, the main benefit of a modded bios is a more steady bus clock, at 99,97 Mhz instead of a fluctuating 99.8 which makes all the frequencies more stables.

You got right the step to flash a modded bios.

A few examples of settings you could have to set among the unlocked ones:

UMC Common Options > DRAM Mapping > Bank Group Swap. Its disabled by default but the RAM can runs better with it enabled only if it's Double Rank or there is 4 sticks.
DF Common Options > Channel interleaving hash: to enable in most cases
DF Common Options > Memory interleaving size: you need to try out the available value to find out which one suits your setup the best. For my, it's 1K but the advised values are often 512 or 256.

ZenStates is pretty convenient.
Just don't forget to set the Core Frequency and its Voltage to Auto in the bios for it to work properly.


----------



## komodikkio

PHP:




Hi Lermite, 
thank you for your reply.
Yea, I find zenstates pretty convenient and I use it from my first run on ryzen.

I flashed your last modded bios yesterday applying that steps, with a little more of "load defaults and reboot" onestly, just for safety.
Maybe I also improved the q-fan configuration, because in the first quick tests ([email protected]) I've been able to get [email protected] (using zenstates) with a Tmax of ~61 c°.
Cinebench scored like 1651 at the best with [email protected]
Testing RAM oc was a no go instead.
I could load Windows and use it @3200 with both manual and docp settings, but IBT at very high didn't pass the test (and i didn't even test it with a custom 12G ram IBT's configuration)

I had ProcODT on 60 before, i lowered it to 53 yesterday but thanks to your suggestions I will try 48 tonight.
I appreciate the tips for the base new settings to edit, i was a bit lost yesterday 
- Bank Group Swap: [Ok, I'm on a 2x8 G SR configuration but will check it. What's about Bank Group Swap Alt?]
- Channel interleaving hash: to enable in most cases [I will check & test tonight]
- Memory interleaving size: [I was going to set it to 1k or even 2k, but left it on auto after reading the advises about 256/512. Will test tonight with 1k]

Will report any update asap
Tanks a lot,
K


Lermite said:


> Installing the 4024 bios over the 0810 would probably makes you to have to change some settings such ProcODT.
> I had to lower mine from 53 to 48 for Single Rank B-Die Samsung chips.
> These changes came with the first Raven Ridge bios and they still apply since.
> ...snip...
> ZenStates is pretty convenient.
> Just don't forget to set the Core Frequency and its Voltage to Auto in the bios for it to work properly.


----------



## malakudi

zurien said:


> Here it is


Those are not stable at all in my case. I get 99,9% stable with ProcODT 48 Ohm and 1.37V DIMM voltage but not 100%.


----------



## Lermite

The need to lower ProcODT and set new values to Rttxxx and CadBusxxx probably doesn't apply to everybody. It must depends on each hardware setup.

My way to find the best value of each parameter is to test every values.
For each one, I test the stability with RamTest. After about 15 errors or a coverage of about 2000 %, I extrapolate the number of errors that would occur during a 10000% test.
For example, if the 7th error pops up at 1930%, the instability level is 7 / 1930 * 10000 = 36
The lower result comes from the best value of the setting.

Off course, this method it very approximate because the RAM errors pop up randomly but a long enough stability test is talkative enough for us to set properly each setting.


----------



## Lermite

About my switch from the Prime to the CH6:

My RAM is more stable (almost stable but not perfectly) at 3400 Mhz with the CH6 than 3133 with the Prime.
In more, the CH6 can handle tighter timings.

I'm actually running at 3366 because I need a perfect stability right now, but I didn't give up yet on 3400.










Finally, my CPU IMC is not as weak as the Prime made me to believe


----------



## komodikkio

Congrats on the new CH6. Envy!!!! :drool:


Lermite said:


> About my switch from the Prime to the CH6:
> ...snip...
> Finally, my CPU IMC is not as weak as the Prime made me to believe


I think i never touched Rttxxx and CadBusxxx settings :doh: :doh:

I left ram at default frequency yesterday night, but with [email protected] and, maybe, vddram 1.36
I'm remotely testing with 10 ibt runs and custom 12Gb setting.
It worked fine but i had: T max 68°; T average 60°... 
I'm always worried about this temps. Thinking about a noctua nh-15...

Can't wait to get [email protected] to test again with your suggestions implemented
thanks and later


----------



## Lermite

komodikkio said:


> Congrats on the new CH6. Envy!!!! :drool:


I truly enjoy this motherboard. If only I choose it instead of the Prime from the start...



komodikkio said:


> I think i never touched Rttxxx and CadBusxxx settings :doh: :doh:


If you struggle to stabilize your RAM, you should take the time to set them properly because they can the key of the RAM stability.

The default values:

RttNom: disabled
RttWr: disabled
RttPark: RZQ/5
MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 24
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 24
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: 24
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: 24

The values your RAM requires my be different.
They also depend on the motherboard.

For example, mines with the Prime:

RttNom: disabled
RttWr: disabled
RttPark: RZQ/4
MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 20
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 30
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: 30
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: 24

With the CH6:

RttNom: RZQ/4
RttWr: disabled
RttPark: RZQ/5
MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 24
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 34
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: 24
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: 24


----------



## zurien

malakudi said:


> Those are not stable at all in my case. I get 99,9% stable with ProcODT 48 Ohm and 1.37V DIMM voltage but not 100%.


I have to run these settings to get it stable:
RAM @1.46volts
ProcODT Ohm @53.3
VDDR SOC Load Line Calibration @level2
VDDR SOC Current Capability @110%

Took quite some time to get this running stable.
At previous bios ProcODT had to be @60 for me.


----------



## komodikkio

[OT] Is it a new board? How much did you pay it? You all are making me think about a mobo swap.[/OT]


Lermite said:


> I truly enjoy this motherboard. If only I choose it instead of the Prime from the start...


Ohh yes, sorry, I also tested them yesterday, during the manual settings run.
I tested what dram calculator suggested for the safe settings of my v2 chip, after the thyphoon burner xml import (attached):

RttNom: RZQ/7 
RttWr: disabled
RttPark: RZQ/5
MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 20
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 20
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: 20
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: 20

But i notice now i simply applied /for the most) what was on the "Rec." fields. 
Was that the right way to interpret the dram calculator's sheets?

I'll test some more values on them tonight, of course 
Later!
Thanks

p.s. with the ram @ default, chinebench test scored 1694 today, better that yesterday with unstable ram oc


Lermite said:


> If you struggle to stabilize your RAM, you should take the time to set them properly because they can the key of the RAM stability.
> ...snip...
> For example, mines with the Prime:
> 
> RttNom: disabled
> RttWr: disabled
> RttPark: RZQ/4
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 20
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 30
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: 30
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: 24
> ...snip....


----------



## SaccoSVD

With this BIOS I'm so close to run 3200 with my Hynix A die double rank 4 dimm kit. it Trains 10 out of 10 but the system cannot load yet.

I love the new diagram to help OCing the RAM included with the Ram Calculator. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Lermite

The value given by Ryzen DRAM Calculator are only suggestions as the right ones are specific to each setup.

For example, when I used the Prime, these advised values were all totally wrong:
- Rtt
- CadBus
- DRAM voltage
- SOC voltage
- Memory interleaving size
- CLDO VDDP
- tRRDS
- tRRDL
My PC didn't even boot with them.

RTC can help for a first attempt, but the next ones must not be limited to the value it advises.


----------



## komodikkio

Yes, of course, I totally agree
Yesterday night I had no time for more testing, had to give up around 2 a.m. 
I need to find a good way to get the correct values. :thinking::boxing3::bruce::headscrat
Will go on today
Thank you for your advises


Lermite said:


> The value given by Ryzen DRAM Calculator are only suggestions as the right ones are specific to each setup.
> 
> For example, when I used the Prime, these advised values were all totally wrong:
> - Rtt
> - CadBus
> - DRAM voltage
> - SOC voltage
> - Memory interleaving size
> - CLDO VDDP
> - tRRDS
> - tRRDL
> My PC didn't even boot with them.
> 
> RTC can help for a first attempt, but the next ones must not be limited to the value it advises.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ayayayayy! nothing worked. I'm on the spot were I have t try disabling spread spectrum but I'm in no way gonna flash an unofficial BIOS.

So that's that


----------



## zila

Price is why I didn't go for the Crosshair VI right away. I'm doing okay with the Prime X370 Pro but I would love to have that CH VI. I know I could do so much better with it. Better bios options to play with. I love to tweak out settings.


----------



## ZeNch

Lermite said:


> I truly enjoy this motherboard. If only I choose it instead of the Prime from the start...


You cant learn and teach the way to mod a bios... it was a good game n.n







SaccoSVD said:


> Ayayayayy! nothing worked. I'm on the spot were I have t try disabling spread spectrum but I'm in no way gonna flash an unofficial BIOS.
> 
> So that's that



Try with your bios but with profile of modded one... i say this idea before and work (with same version of bios but one official and other unnofficial)

The settings not are locked, are hidden with default value, load profile work perfectly.

The idea: Saved profile of modded bios with ALL in stock but with spread spectrum disable.
@Lermite or other with modded bios?


----------



## mat9v

Yeah, I wouldn't mind a "stock" profile from modded bios that had only Spread Spectrum disabled.
Just load it in bios and modify to your harts desire. Just have to remember to never load bios defaults from that point on. @Lermite , could you share such a "clean slate" profile?


----------



## Lermite

Sorry but I don't use the Prime any longer so I can't produce anything from it.
My PC runs happily with the CH6 while the Prime is lost in a closet. I only keep it as a spare part in case my CH6 died. Off course, I hope I'll never have to mount it back.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Anyone else? I could totally try a profile with spread spectrum disabled.

Zench, thanks for the heads up  I had no idea you could do that.


----------



## ZeNch

mat9v said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't mind a "stock" profile from modded bios that had only Spread Spectrum disabled.
> Just load it in bios and modify to your harts desire. Just have to remember to never load bios defaults from that point on.
> @Lermite , could you share such a "clean slate" profile?


Yes, if you restore default you lose this change, when i use it my method is:
Restore my default settings
Install the profile
Save the profile in one of my slots to save it.
Save changes
Restart.

If i try to restore default settings i use the load profile option.



Lermite said:


> Sorry but I don't use the Prime any longer so I can't produce anything from it.
> My PC runs happily with the CH6 while the Prime is lost in a closet. I only keep it as a spare part in case my CH6 died. Off course, I hope I'll never have to mount it back.


I read it but i dont reminder it when i comment hehehe. Congratulations!!



SaccoSVD said:


> Anyone else? I could totally try a profile with spread spectrum disabled.
> 
> Zench, thanks for the heads up /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif I had no idea you could do that.


: Blushing face:


----------



## komodikkio

Sacco, I'll be able to save a profile for you as soon as i will load my default settings. i'm sure it will happen soon. :headscrat :doh:


SaccoSVD said:


> Anyone else? I could totally try a profile with spread spectrum disabled.
> Zench, thanks for the heads up  I had no idea you could do that.



I just tested a 3200 (16 16 16 32 48) ram oc (trying to follow Lermite's advice) with a [email protected] cpu oc. 
I've been able to run 10 cycles of IBT custom 12G test without errors, but temps were around 65/68° at full load.
At first i was testing a [email protected] oc and temps went at 70°, so i lowered OC & vid to [email protected]

I'm really considering a noctua nh-d15-se-am4 


I'm not sure... on a 1700 I'd have to use 16 memtest instances with almost 850mb each, right?
Or the memtest isn't anymore so good and ramtest (you mean this https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/ ?) is better?

Thanks 


EDIT: I left the 16 instances of memtest running all night long and the result was over 2500% w/o any error. (screen attached)
I also attach my BIOS setting export and the aida extreme's result, looking forward for any advice or consideration.
I'm thinking more and more about a migration from archon to the nh-d15.

Sacco, tonight I will export the cmo for you. 


EDIT2: Chinebench's scoring 1692 with ram [email protected]  
-2 than w/o ram oc, which scored 1694

.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Wohoo!!!


----------



## komodikkio

Sorry mate but this morning I was late for work and so couldn't take the time to reboot && load safe && reboot && load safe && reboot && export cmo :medieval: :aarambo:
That's why, in example, I would like an IMM like device available for this kind of consumer boards


SaccoSVD said:


> Wohoo!!!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Take your time mate. I have no rush.


----------



## komodikkio

[OT]As I said, i'm considering a switch for the nh-d15 to improve my rig's oc capabilities, but on some reviews i read that the results on a r1700 config was around 62° at full load. And none of those reviews was considering an oc scenario.
On threads where an oc scenario is involved, i read about temps between 50-70° (idle - full load)
So I'm wondering if that's worth the 90€ needed for the swap.
At the same time I can't believe a cooler which is almost the double of my archon for dissipating area would perform almost the same as mine


----------



## mat9v

komodikkio said:


> [OT]As I said, i'm considering a switch for the nh-d15 to improve my rig's oc capabilities, but on some reviews i read that the results on a r1700 config was around 62° at full load. And none of those reviews was considering an oc scenario.
> On threads where an oc scenario is involved, i read about temps between 50-70° (idle - full load)
> So I'm wondering if that's worth the 90€ needed for the swap.
> At the same time I can't believe a cooler which is almost the double of my archon for dissipating area would perform almost the same as mine


I do wonder so as well since I have read that D15 is as good as decent water cooling.
My AiO is keeping [email protected]@1.425V LLC3 (means 1.4V under load) at a medium rare 70C using liquid metal as termotransfer medium.
It is important to note that for R1700 70C is not a high temperature as those CPUs can work at up to 95C, so 25C temp.delta is far in the safe zone.
All temps measured on CPU Tdie sensor.


----------



## zila

My neighbor has a 1700X clocked to 4.2GHZ 1.4v LLC5 with a CoolerMaster Glacer 240L(discontinued)and it keeps his chip at 60°C under load. I thought that was really decent. I too have one of those coolers on my setup. I would think the NH-D15 should be at least as good with proper air flow.


----------



## malakudi

My X470 Prime Pro arrived. Connected everything, powered up and ... boom! Burn smell came from the box that powered off on its own. Two nvidia gtx 1070 ti are dead. Without GPU installed motherboard seems to load, but I don't have any other GPU to test and even if I had, I don't want to burn anything else.

What could possible have gone wrong? Is it possible the motherboard has some problem in pci-e that could burn the GPUs? I installed everything carefully as always, I really don't understand what have happened.

And if the motherboard was faulty and burned the GPUs, who is going to pay me for the GPUs?

I feel very bad right now ...


----------



## ZeNch

malakudi said:


> My X470 Prime Pro arrived. Connected everything, powered up and ... boom! Burn smell came from the box that powered off on its own. Two nvidia gtx 1070 ti are dead. Without GPU installed motherboard seems to load, but I don't have any other GPU to test and even if I had, I don't want to burn anything else.
> 
> What could possible have gone wrong? Is it possible the motherboard has some problem in pci-e that could burn the GPUs? I installed everything carefully as always, I really don't understand what have happened.
> 
> And if the motherboard was faulty and burned the GPUs, who is going to pay me for the GPUs?
> 
> I feel very bad right now ...


Hardware? Include PSU.


----------



## komodikkio

Hey Mat, yea you're right. I'm still used with 775 and so 70° still looks scary to me.
I will think about it, i'm still really undecided... but I can't believe dh15 would score same as archon

For the bios profile export...Will this steps be safe?
- save my profile in a free slot or a .cmo file
- load safe and reboot with many iterations (i don't feel comfortable with the screwdriver cmos reset)
- export the default profile (spread spectrum disabled by default)
- reload my OC profile/cmo file
Thanks & Later



mat9v said:


> I do wonder so as well since I have read that D15 is as good as decent water cooling.
> My AiO is keeping [email protected]@1.425V LLC3 (means 1.4V under load) at a medium rare 70C using liquid metal as termotransfer medium.
> It is important to note that for R1700 70C is not a high temperature as those CPUs can work at up to 95C, so 25C temp.delta is far in the safe zone.
> All temps measured on CPU Tdie sensor.


----------



## mat9v

malakudi said:


> My X470 Prime Pro arrived. Connected everything, powered up and ... boom! Burn smell came from the box that powered off on its own. Two nvidia gtx 1070 ti are dead. Without GPU installed motherboard seems to load, but I don't have any other GPU to test and even if I had, I don't want to burn anything else.
> 
> What could possible have gone wrong? Is it possible the motherboard has some problem in pci-e that could burn the GPUs? I installed everything carefully as always, I really don't understand what have happened.
> 
> And if the motherboard was faulty and burned the GPUs, who is going to pay me for the GPUs?
> 
> I feel very bad right now ...


The PSU survived? Are you using modular PSU with removable cables? Are you certain that the cables you used are from correct PSU?
Was that a new PSU, did it work with any other computer before? It would be very strange if the mainboard was the guilty part it would almost certainly burn out it's power delivery system and it would die too. If you have, try with another PSU and with some old video card that you will not miss.


----------



## malakudi

mat9v said:


> The PSU survived? Are you using modular PSU with removable cables? Are you certain that the cables you used are from correct PSU?
> Was that a new PSU, did it work with any other computer before? It would be very strange if the mainboard was the guilty part it would almost certainly burn out it's power delivery system and it would die too. If you have, try with another PSU and with some old video card that you will not miss.


System was running fine with X370 Prime Pro. I removed GPUs, RAM, NVME and CPU from old board, removed old board from case, installed new board, installed CPU, RAM, GPUS and NVME, powered on. PSU was working before, cables are the same, the only thing that changed is the motherboard. My only explanation is that the board had due to fault some pins in pci-e slots wrong, and burned the GPUs. Will test now CPU/RAM and NVME on my previous X370 board, but I don't have a GPU right now, will have to wait till morning (8:15 pm here) to get a cheap one for tests.


----------



## mat9v

malakudi said:


> System was running fine with X370 Prime Pro. I removed GPUs, RAM, NVME and CPU from old board, removed old board from case, installed new board, installed CPU, RAM, GPUS and NVME, powered on. PSU was working before, cables are the same, the only thing that changed is the motherboard. My only explanation is that the board had due to fault some pins in pci-e slots wrong, and burned the GPUs. Will test now CPU/RAM and NVME on my previous X370 board, but I don't have a GPU right now, will have to wait till morning (8:15 pm here) to get a cheap one for tests.


That really sux - I hope they will replace the board and those GPUs - you may have to get some expert opinion thet the board was responsible, like a test of voltages supplied by the board. I had one a PSU that had a broken switch on the back and once connected and turned on supplied 2x higher voltages on all lines - killed all components. Thankfully they tested the PSU and agreed to replace all elements.


----------



## ZeNch

malakudi said:


> mat9v said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU survived? Are you using modular PSU with removable cables? Are you certain that the cables you used are from correct PSU?
> Was that a new PSU, did it work with any other computer before? It would be very strange if the mainboard was the guilty part it would almost certainly burn out it's power delivery system and it would die too. If you have, try with another PSU and with some old video card that you will not miss.
> 
> 
> 
> System was running fine with X370 Prime Pro. I removed GPUs, RAM, NVME and CPU from old board, removed old board from case, installed new board, installed CPU, RAM, GPUS and NVME, powered on. PSU was working before, cables are the same, the only thing that changed is the motherboard. My only explanation is that the board had due to fault some pins in pci-e slots wrong, and burned the GPUs. Will test now CPU/RAM and NVME on my previous X370 board, but I don't have a GPU right now, will have to wait till morning (8:15 pm here) to get a cheap one for tests.
Click to expand...

In your place i make a video with new card in x370 working and the change in live to x470 (if new card is burned you have evidence, if the new gpu not burn in x470 send mail to Asus and explain all)


----------



## malakudi

OK, a friend came and brought me a GT 1030 and tried components on X370.
Everything works except one of the two GPUs that is dead. The other one survived, and all other components worked.

I then tried again X470. I first tested with GT 1030 and worked in both PCI-E 16X slots. Then I tested with the one GTX 1070 Ti that still works and it also worked in both PCI-E 16X slots. So the motherboard seems OK. I still don't know what went wrong. Maybe the burned GPU wasn't correctly seated, although that seems a bit impossible to do. 

The SLI bridge from the ASUS motherboard also smells burned. This doesn't have orientation, it can be connected in two ways. Maybe I put that wrong? Is it possible to burn a GPU by putting this in reverse?

At least the damage is only one GPU from the initial shock that all might have died.


----------



## mat9v

malakudi said:


> OK, a friend came and brought me a GT 1030 and tried components on X370.
> Everything works except one of the two GPUs that is dead. The other one survived, and all other components worked.
> 
> I then tried again X470. I first tested with GT 1030 and worked in both PCI-E 16X slots. Then I tested with the one GTX 1070 Ti that still works and it also worked in both PCI-E 16X slots. So the motherboard seems OK. I still don't know what went wrong. Maybe the burned GPU wasn't correctly seated, although that seems a bit impossible to do.
> 
> The SLI bridge from the ASUS motherboard also smells burned. This doesn't have orientation, it can be connected in two ways. Maybe I put that wrong? Is it possible to burn a GPU by putting this in reverse?
> 
> At least the damage is only one GPU from the initial shock that all might have died.


No, SLI bridges are unidirectional (can be put both ways). Did the SLI setup work in your X370 board? If so, I can only speculate that it was an unfortunate accident, maybe card was seated wrong (as you guessed). Or it was just it's time to go...


----------



## komodikkio

I couldn't resist and just ordered the nh-d15. It should be delivered already this evening.
If I will see no improvements on the "temps under OC" side, i will return it back and will pull back in my archon.
I wish this night to export the bios profile and then install&test this new kid and so to report good news asap

[OT]i dunno if it would be better to use the noctua NT-H1 or a prolimatech pk-1 tube I already have at home (from 2011). 
Being the proli tube open from 7 yrs and being the same used in the actual build, i think should be better to go for the nt-h1[/OT]


----------



## malakudi

Yes, SLI worked OK in X370 with the X370 provided SLI bridge. Probably the 2nd GPU was somehow seated wrong, what can I say. I build/upgrade my own PCs since 1993, this is the first time this happens to me.

SLI bridge has power pins/lanes as well? Or only data?


----------



## mat9v

malakudi said:


> Yes, SLI worked OK in X370 with the X370 provided SLI bridge. Probably the 2nd GPU was somehow seated wrong, what can I say. I build/upgrade my own PCs since 1993, this is the first time this happens to me.
> 
> SLI bridge has power pins/lanes as well? Or only data?


Data only.


----------



## malakudi

Apart from the unpleasant situation that one of my GPUs got fried, the transition to X470 Prime Pro is great. With Flare-X memory kit, DOCP 3200 works without any issues. DOCP 3200 => then frequency set to 3400 => voltage set to 1.38V, also works without any issues. This is how it should have been from the 1st generation.
Will now try to reach 3600.


----------



## Lermite

malakudi said:


> Apart from the unpleasant situation that one of my GPUs got fried, the transition to X470 Prime Pro is great. With Flare-X memory kit, DOCP 3200 works without any issues. DOCP 3200 => then frequency set to 3400 => voltage set to 1.38V, also works without any issues. This is how it should have been from the 1st generation.
> Will now try to reach 3600.


Good luck 

With the CH6 and my old 1700 (1707):
3400: perfectly stable with proper timings. It's my actual RAM frequency.
3466: is almost stable, stable enough for a daily use but RamTest always finds errors
3533: I barely manage to boot and the RAM is so unstable that a BSOD occurs before Windows is fully loaded.

With a newer Ryzen than mine, 3466 must be the minimum reachable and the best ones must handle 3600 without flaw.


----------



## malakudi

Got 3600 to work. I could run a few times Cinebench and Corona benchmark without issue but haven't run long memory test yet. But I think I will not stay at 3600 because it needs RAM voltage of 1.45V and I am a bit scared to go that high.

Will start posting to the X470 Prime thread from now on.


----------



## komodikkio

Here the default Lermite's bios profile (4024 L2), delete the .txt file extension 

Still waiting for the new cooler delivery :drool:


----------



## ZeNch

@Lermite in the 4024 L2 you change the minimun fan speed?

In my RIG with other bios i use 20% but now with Official 4024 my less cpu fan speed is 40%.

I try this night the saved profile to test if it help me but if not and you confirm me the less % of fan speed in your bios i install your version.

If not work any option... I need other ideas... lie Q-fan with other coolers (?)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Thanks for your profile 

Unfortunately after many tries doing this and that I wasn't able to be stable at 3200mhz.

I could once boot to windows, but as soon as I opened something the PC crashed.

So far so close, but honestly is a PITA to try and try.


----------



## komodikkio

Sorry that didn't help! 


SaccoSVD said:


> Thanks for your profile
> So far so close, but honestly is a PITA to try and try.


Nh-d15 delivered, hope to set it up tonight and report back soon.

I think I'll also have to check & redesign the case airflow to really improve temps. Will ask soon for some help from @doyll and other airflow experts  :thumb:
I wish I'll be able to get a good oc and cool temps then.


----------



## Lermite

ZeNch said:


> @Lermite in the 4024 L2 you change the minimun fan speed?


The minimal fan speed is set by the feature "Qfan Tuning" in the bios.
It calibrate each fan to find its minimum voltage or PWM %.

Anyway, I can't provide any new bios for the Prime X370 Pro because I don't use it anymore and I may not provide a bios I haven't tested on my own rig.

I now run with the CH6, with the RAM at 3433 instead of 3133


----------



## ZeNch

Lermite said:


> ZeNch said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Lermite in the 4024 L2 you change the minimun fan speed?
> 
> 
> 
> The minimal fan speed is set by the feature "Qfan Tuning" in the bios.
> It calibrate each fan to find its minimum voltage or PWM %.
> 
> Anyway, I can't provide any new bios for the Prime X370 Pro because I don't use it anymore and I may not provide a bios I haven't tested on my own rig.
> 
> I now run with the CH6, with the RAM at 3433 instead of 3133 /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
Click to expand...

Solved:
If i use "Qfan tunning" the minor speed high.
If i dont use Qfan tunning it works better. (I use cable splitter for fans)

I see the evolution of this thread and the people here is fantastic. I dont see better community in other site.

Thanks to everyone, to answer and question.
@Lermite ram 3466 over 3133 has much difference or a bit more performance?


----------



## zila

komodikkio said:


> Sorry that didn't help!
> 
> 
> Nh-d15 delivered, hope to set it up tonight and report back soon.
> 
> I think I'll also have to check & redesign the case airflow to really improve temps. Will ask soon for some help from @doyll and other airflow experts  :thumb:
> I wish I'll be able to get a good oc and cool temps then.



I can't wait to see that NH-D15 in your case.


----------



## Mr 007

hi lermite. i try many times now to get over 100 Mhz on card. maybe doing som wrong. And i have read off lot , but the cardmaker say nothing of the bus speed . 
So can you tell me way lermite. 

As you now are still on 100 Mhz on all board . But on x370 only 99.8 mhz. Wot the fu´cjk


----------



## Mr 007

So all my old board . I can overclock to 200 mhz easy. But ryzen board not. ?????


----------



## komodikkio

I'm actually working on a dust cleaning, it was the hell under the plastic covers.i'm waiting fir the dust scleaner to recharge after a full charge has gone, just to let you figure how things were inside the case :{
I was thinking about a swap of the front intake fan.
Actually there's {I think} a cooler master 230" fan {a23030-07cb-3mn-f1 ?? }. I have a spare noctua nf-s12b and the 2 I swapped out from the archon. 
Should I swap the cm one from any of the others?



zila said:


> I can't wait to see that NH-D15 in your case.


----------



## ZeNch

Mr 007 said:


> So all my old board . I can overclock to 200 mhz easy. But ryzen board not. ?????


AMD with Ryzen use 100MHZ before use 200 (AM3 and AM3+ for example). This board not allow FSB OC... And in CHVI or VII the people use 104MHZ (i dont know why, i think for memory/IMC and pci)

The way to OC ryzen is multiplier


----------



## Mr 007

That many people do not understand that . It is very important that it should be the speed of the bus. And it should be 100 mhz. or 105 el 110 el 90 el 300. el 110.. 
If it is 99.4 el 99. 8 el 99. 6. . Then the pieces count more. 
or, as I said before, it is now time for the 2000 mhz on the motherboard


----------



## Mr 007

Hi then understand my problem. it is a clear request to restrict it. From what you could do in the past. hm it means that I will be very careful to buy slightly longer


----------



## Lermite

ZeNch said:


> ram 3466 over 3133 has much difference or a bit more performance?


I forgot to save the AIDA scores before I unmount the Prime but I remember them barely:
Read: 48000
Write: 47000
Copy 42500
Latency: 72.3 

What I get with the CH6 and the RAM at 3433 Mhz:












Mr 007 said:


> hi lermite. i try many times now to get over 100 Mhz on card. maybe doing som wrong. And i have read off lot , but the cardmaker say nothing of the bus speed .
> So can you tell me way lermite.
> 
> As you now are still on 100 Mhz on all board . But on x370 only 99.8 mhz. Wot the fu´cjk


The fluctuating BCLK aroung 99.8 Mhz comes from the hidden enabled option "SB Frequency Spread Spectrum" in the bios.
Disabling it requires to modify the bios itself and is the only way to change the BCLK.

The Prime Pro doesn't allow to change it. Only more high end boards allow to set it freely, such the Crosshair serie, including my CH6


----------



## komodikkio

Here i am.
After a big fight with the damn dusty monsters, i installed the d15 in double fan mode and didn't swap any fan from the case (not yet, but i'm thinking about it), i removed all the pci covers near the gpu slots
A quick qfan retuning and custom curve, then i loaded up windows, zenstates [email protected] with 3200 ram profile and started an IBT custom 12G test.
It's running from 20 mins and max temps are 56,5 for tcl/tdie sensor and 59 for the ITE IT8665E cpu sensor. Screenshot, taken a bit after the test failure. attached.
I would say I'm really happy with this temps, i will test more with prime95, but maybe now i can go a up with the cpu multi?

IBT failed after the 4th run. And 2 days ago worked fine for 10 run of same test w/o any error.
I think I really need some help with my ram timings.
Please can you guys check at the RTC screenshot attached and point me in some direction? I'm going mad

Thanks all for your precious help and inspiration


----------



## Lermite

komodikkio said:


> IBT failed after the 4th run. And 2 days ago worked fine for 10 run of same test w/o any error.
> I think I really need some help with my ram timings.
> Please can you guys check at the RTC screenshot attached and point me in some direction? I'm going mad


Did you just copy my Rtt and CadBus settings?
If yes, you probably need to search for the ones your rig need, because their value are different to each set of CPU, motherboard and RAM.


----------



## komodikkio

Yes, i mostly did.
I have to play a bit with them but before i need to find at least the safe ranges, ecc
:headscrat :headscrat :headscrat :headscrat :cryingsmi


Lermite said:


> Did you just copy my Rtt and CadBus settings?
> If yes, you probably need to search for the ones your rig need, because their value are different to each set of CPU, motherboard and RAM.


----------



## SaccoSVD

RGB strips installed. Final state of my build.

Is amazing what you can do with long strips of paper folded as a triangle.


----------



## Lermite

komodikkio said:


> Yes, i mostly did.
> I have to play a bit with them but before i need to find at least the safe ranges, ecc
> :headscrat :headscrat :headscrat :headscrat :cryingsmi


You should start from the default values:

RttNom: disabled
RttWr: disabled
RttPark: RZQ/5
MemCadBusClkDrvStren: 24
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren: 24
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren: 24
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren: 24

Then, try every values for RttNom, by testing the RAM stability for each and keeping the most stable value.
Same for RttNom, then each of the CadBus settings.
You can let RttWr disabled because it's very probably its best value.

If your RAM is not stable yet after all these settings are set properly, the only thing you can try on the Prime is to find the best values of the SOC and DRAM voltages

You can also try to set VPP-MEM Voltage, but it does not have much effect on the RAM stability.
With my Prime, setting it to 2.6V lowered a bit the RAM unstability, but it was never enough to void it.


----------



## ZeNch

SaccoSVD said:


> RGB strips installed. Final state of my build.
> 
> Is amazing what you can do with long strips of paper folded as a triangle.


What RGB strip is? Wooow


----------



## SaccoSVD

Those are the Corsair 4 strip expansion kit. (no controller as I already have one)

Installing them was ultra easy as they have magnets. I added 2 long paper "tubes" on the top and bottom strips to diffuse the light.

 looks killer.


----------



## Lermite

What's the purpose of lights inside the case?


----------



## SaccoSVD

It is proven more RGB = More FPS


----------



## Lermite

SaccoSVD said:


> It is proven more RGB = More FPS


That makes sense: While you look at you case lights, you can't see the FPS drops on the monitor.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Certainly 

Now seriously. Until recently I didn't care....my case was quite old and had metal sides.

New case has glass and already fancy 200mm RGB fans....from there I thought having two RGB fans on the top would be nice.

After that the inside looked dark and decided to add some strips.

One really useful thing I can tell is. I often like to look inside the case to see if everything is in place, to check if there is any leakage. I always used my phone light but with the glass is not optimal. Now being able to easily see inside is a good thing.


----------



## MishelLngelo

SaccoSVD said:


> It is proven more RGB = More FPS


I thought that was reserved for "Gaming" case ?


----------



## komodikkio

SaccoSVD said:


> It is proven more RGB = More FPS





Lermite said:


> That makes sense: While you look at you case lights, you can't see the FPS drops on the monitor.





MishelLngelo said:


> I thought that was reserved for "Gaming" case ?


ROFL :laugher::laugher:

Yesterday i made one more ibt test, with same settings, w/o errors... so maybe we are close enough? 
I hope I'll have some time to experiment today after work.
Does the other ram values like trfc, twrl, ecc, looks doable to you? Or i made any huge mistake?
Thanks
Wish you all a good weekend


*EDIT*: I just noticed some setting were not loaded from the cmo profile (i.e. cbs advanced), so some values were wrong: cpb and powerdown enabled, gear down mode enabled, on advanced cbs and more.
Which tab wins, ram timings tab or cbs advanced?
I will restart the test phase with this setup. Prime95 went over 1hr of small FFTs test w/o any error and a maxtemp of 58/59° with top fans both disabled (cause one is making a crazy noice). And i'm going to test it now w top fans on for a bit (untill i'll resist the noise).
Prime95's blend test Tmax 56° 
On the temp size i lost something between 10 and 20° with the nh-d15, so i'm happy for the cooler change!!!


----------



## LazarusIV

SaccoSVD said:


> Certainly
> 
> Now seriously. Until recently I didn't care....my case was quite old and had metal sides.
> 
> New case has glass and already fancy 200mm RGB fans....from there I thought having two RGB fans on the top would be nice.
> 
> After that the inside looked dark and decided to add some strips.
> 
> One really useful thing I can tell is. I often like to look inside the case to see if everything is in place, to check if there is any leakage. I always used my phone light but with the glass is not optimal. Now being able to easily see inside is a good thing.


Is that the Cooler Master MasterCase H500P? Or H500M? Or regular ol' H500? How do you like it?


----------



## SaccoSVD

H500M

I love it. You'll need a noctua Y splitter to replace the crappy one that comes with the 200mm fans to be able to control them.

If you have a GPU with an air cooler you just need 500RPM on the front fans and 800 on the exhaust to keep it fresh.

If you have a water cooled GPU you can even set them lower. Right now mine are 400 for the front fans and 500 on the exhaust + 500 on the GPU radiator fan in a sort of push pull config (120mm and 140mm fans)

The case is very well built, plenty of space and right now is the quietest system I ever had.

Things I didn't like (but aren't a deal breaker)

1) The 200mm splitter as I said

2) The back covers are useless if you have a lot of stuff, unless you do an exceptional cable management (I didn't)

3) The RGB software is in beta...no official release yet.

4) No mesh on the top. I'm considering building my own. I use my fans in a push pull towards the inside of the case. I had to rise the rad bracket in order to accomodate all 4 fans but now I have little space to breath from the top with the glass on.


----------



## LazarusIV

SaccoSVD said:


> H500M
> 
> I love it. You'll need a noctua Y splitter to replace the crappy one that comes with the 200mm fans to be able to control them.
> 
> If you have a GPU with an air cooler you just need 500RPM on the front fans and 800 on the exhaust to keep it fresh.
> 
> If you have a water cooled GPU you can even set them lower. Right now mine are 400 for the front fans and 500 on the exhaust + 500 on the GPU radiator fan in a sort of push pull config (120mm and 140mm fans)
> 
> The case is very well built, plenty of space and right now is the quietest system I ever had.
> 
> Things I didn't like (but aren't a deal breaker)
> 
> 1) The 200mm splitter as I said
> 
> 2) The back covers are useless if you have a lot of stuff, unless you do an exceptional cable management (I didn't)
> 
> 3) The RGB software is in beta...no official release yet.
> 
> 4) No mesh on the top. I'm considering building my own. I use my fans in a push pull towards the inside of the case. I had to rise the rad bracket in order to accomodate all 4 fans but now I have little space to breath from the top with the glass on.


Very good info, thank you!

I may just stick with my Define S for a while then. It's still as close to my ideal case and the more I look around the more I'm thinking I may replace it with a Define C, no window. I don't need to look inside (case is under my desk) and I have a preference for silence in my builds. Plus, if I go back to water, I can fit a 360mm rad in the front and keep the top covers on for silence.

I do like the looks though, those new H-series cases from CM are good looking. What case did you have before this one?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I see the define S has a space for a side 200mm fan.

That's the best thing ever for an air cooled GPU. Same was with my old Corsair Carbide, I used a noctua 200mm there.

The define C has no place for a side fan....and honestly given the front is also covered....it sucks.

I went for the H500M because it totally caught my eye and those 200mm fans on the front are real good to have, specially with the mesh as a replacement for a side fan.

I recently got the 1080ti waterforce and when I had my 980ti with accelero III blower cooler I could not touch the side glass for too long....it was certainly hot and the exhaust air was fairly hot too. (and I wished the glass had holes for a 200mm fan)


----------



## barkaipe

Hi guys,

My friend's 1700 is BSOD-ing and I have never really had the time to test it out.
I just want a solid stable 3.8 Ghz based on the thing that he has only the stock cooler.
Should I upgrade to BIOS 4024?
What settings should I use in BIOS? TPU? LLC, currant cap etc

He has a Corsair Vengance LPX @ 3200Mhz.

Should I go with SaccoSVD's settings? Of course with modified vcore and multiplier.

TPUII / 40.5x / 1.425v Vcore / SOC 1v
CPU LLC3 and SOC LLC3 / CPU and SOC Phase control = Extreme / CPU Current Cap. 130% BIAS=CB11.5 (CB15 score 1780)

Thanks!


----------



## LazarusIV

SaccoSVD said:


> I see the define S has a space for a side 200mm fan.
> 
> That's the best thing ever for an air cooled GPU. Same was with my old Corsair Carbide, I used a noctua 200mm there.
> 
> The define C has no place for a side fan....and honestly given the front is also covered....it sucks.
> 
> I went for the H500M because it totally caught my eye and those 200mm fans on the front are real good to have, specially with the mesh as a replacement for a side fan.
> 
> I recently got the 1080ti waterforce and when I had my 980ti with accelero III blower cooler I could not touch the side glass for too long....it was certainly hot and the exhaust air was fairly hot too. (and I wished the glass had holes for a 200mm fan)


I actually have mine set up for front-to-back airflow and it works extremely well. 3 140mm fans in front as intake, 1 140mm fan as rear exhaust, and I've taken off 2 PCIe slot covers immediately below my graphics card (PowerColor RX Vega 64 Red Devil) so the waste heat gets pushed straight out the back of the case. It's much quieter and it works very, very well.

My Define S now has the acrylic side panel but I wish it had the non-windowed side panel. I really can't find anywhere to get the non-windowed panel, though to be fair I've seen some windowed vs. non-windowed tests and they all say there's no real practical difference between the two... so maybe I should let it rest 

I do really like the look of the H500M and especially the White w/ Mesh H500P... but I do prefer silence which that case doesn't really block any noise at all. So it really just comes down to me wanting something different for the sake of getting something different!


----------



## ZeNch

barkaipe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My friend's 1700 is BSOD-ing and I have never really had the time to test it out.
> I just want a solid stable 3.8 Ghz based on the thing that he has only the stock cooler.
> Should I upgrade to BIOS 4024?
> What settings should I use in BIOS? TPU? LLC, currant cap etc
> 
> He has a Corsair Vengance LPX @ 3200Mhz.
> 
> Should I go with SaccoSVD's settings? Of course with modified vcore and multiplier.
> 
> TPUII / 40.5x / 1.425v Vcore / SOC 1v
> CPU LLC3 and SOC LLC3 / CPU and SOC Phase control = Extreme / CPU Current Cap. 130% BIAS=CB11.5 (CB15 score 1780)
> 
> Thanks!



he test ram correctly? (without CPU OC, with memtest or similar software)
*if the ram run perfectly* CPU OC:
x38/1.30v
SOC (this not change in your CPU OC... this setting is for IMC but affect the RAM oc not cpu OC)
LLC both 3
CPU and SOC Phase control = Extreme
CPU Current Cap. 130%
TPUii not is needed.


if dont work try with 2 steps more of voltage +0.00650v +0.00650v
test
work? if no try with 2 steps more again and test
if work down 1 step -0.00650v and test
...


if work in the 1st try you need to use the same method but in reverse...
2 steeps less
test
work? if yes try with 2 step less
if no try with 1 step more.

test with intel afterburner, prime95 or similar software.

My CPU need 1.275v at x38 (1.30v LLC3) but other can run this freq at less voltage, you need try and try... and try xd.

good luck


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah that looks like a good start. I wouldn't change anything else than vcore and multiplier as you said.

And yeah, make sure you're running RAM in its default DOCP at first to rule that one out first.

Depending on your RAM quality you can then OC it ...I cannot help there as my RAM is really stubborn to accept any changes (might send it to anger management counselling)


----------



## SaccoSVD

You can use a SOC voltage of 0.975 too.


----------



## SaccoSVD

LazarusIV said:


> I actually have mine set up for front-to-back airflow and it works extremely well. 3 140mm fans in front as intake, 1 140mm fan as rear exhaust, and I've taken off 2 PCIe slot covers immediately below my graphics card (PowerColor RX Vega 64 Red Devil) so the waste heat gets pushed straight out the back of the case. It's much quieter and it works very, very well.
> 
> My Define S now has the acrylic side panel but I wish it had the non-windowed side panel. I really can't find anywhere to get the non-windowed panel, though to be fair I've seen some windowed vs. non-windowed tests and they all say there's no real practical difference between the two... so maybe I should let it rest
> 
> I do really like the look of the H500M and especially the White w/ Mesh H500P... but I do prefer silence which that case doesn't really block any noise at all. So it really just comes down to me wanting something different for the sake of getting something different!


I loved my old Carbide...but it was getting real old...a bit small, also a big HDs cage on the top front, the rubber grommets started to break and leave triangles all over the floor.

Another thing I didn't like from it was the thin metal panels, they tend so resonate with the system and I had to either remove it or stuff something on the back one to avoid a crazy annoying low hum.

I was looking for cases for months and liked the H500P with the extra mesh...but when the H500M came out it was love at first sight.


----------



## SaccoSVD

The other one I was considering was the Lian Li PC 011 Dynamic (the DerBauer one) but finally I wasn't sure of the fan placement.


----------



## Lermite

From my experience:

BSOD or suddenly stopped application: RAM instability
Display freeze: insufficient Core or SOC voltage
Black screen: insufficient Core voltage.


----------



## ZeNch

Recently i update my bios to 4024 (official) and i try to set my OC again:

Memory OC equal but with a bit better timmings.
CPU OC only [email protected] ([email protected]) (same Vcore than with other BIOS)
but i cant reach 3.9 again (before i use [email protected] ... yeah i know; my best spot is 3800 but is rare)

now when i test my oc (IBT 10 OR 12GB OF RAM) work fine with 3.8. with 3.9 freeze my screen.

i test with more... and more voltage but nothing work
@SaccoSVD when you test your VRM, what temps read?


----------



## SaccoSVD

> CPU OC only [email protected] ([email protected]) (same Vcore than with other BIOS)


You can send up to 1.425v to your CPU...1.275 seems like you can OC to 4ghz easily, at least to 3.9 by using 1.4v (given you have a big air cooler or AIO)

My VRM never went over around 95c even at LL5 while running OCCT Linpack which is overkill. In most cases your VRM will not even reach 80c...certainly not even close while gaming.


----------



## ZeNch

SaccoSVD said:


> You can send up to 1.425v to your CPU...1.275 seems like you can OC to 4ghz easily, at least to 3.9 by using 1.4v (given you have a big air cooler or AIO)
> 
> My VRM never went over around 95c even at LL5 while running OCCT Linpack which is overkill. In most cases your VRM will not even reach 80c...certainly not even close while gaming.



in the past i use [email protected] (1.30v LLC3) and [email protected] (1.38v LLC3) ... i dont know my fault... OHHHHHH yeah i know... (i think not disable boost and reduce power options)

Equally in the past i cant reach [email protected] (i dont try to change my PLL voltage to get it work), if my adds not fail i need aprox. 1.455v or 1.463v (i have the same *curve* than other users with ryzen but with more vcore and i need exactly almost the same difference of vCore in all speeds)


I have a Thermaltake Water 3.0 280mm. (My temps not is a problem)

Edit:
Pass 3 test of 10 with IBT 10gb ram (and running)
1.356v (svi2 sensor)
73.9c (svi2 sensor)

With low noise profile, not bad.

I put all other voltages with static default number, not automatic.


----------



## mat9v

@SaccoSVD
https://www.bandlab.com/products/cakewalk - is that stuff any good? It is free now and I was wondering....


----------



## makatech

Lermite said:


> The minimal fan speed is set by the feature "Qfan Tuning" in the bios.
> It calibrate each fan to find its minimum voltage or PWM %.
> 
> Anyway, I can't provide any new bios for the Prime X370 Pro because I don't use it anymore and I may not provide a bios I haven't tested on my own rig.
> 
> I now run with the CH6, with the RAM at 3433 instead of 3133


I'm curious, approximately what kind of performance gain you see between running Crosshair VI Hero (RAM on 3433) vs Prime X370-Pro (RAM on 3133)?

Is it worth the investment you think? I have good RAM (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R) and of course it would be fun pushing them more (with X370-Pro I am running them at 3200).

I'm also a bit curious replacing mine R5 1600X with a R7 2700X but not sure it is worth it. Of course both a better board and a better cpu would be a big improvement but also expensive. ;-)


----------



## Lermite

makatech said:


> I'm curious, approximately what kind of performance gain you see between running Crosshair VI Hero (RAM on 3433) vs Prime X370-Pro (RAM on 3133)?
> 
> Is it worth the investment you think? I have good RAM (Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R) and of course it would be fun pushing them more (with X370-Pro I am running them at 3200).


I already posted my AIDA scores of my two motherboards (Frequency - Read, Write, Copy, Latency):

Prime X370 Pro: 3066 MHz - 48000, 47000, 42500, 72.3 
Crosshair VI Hero: 3433 Mhz - 54000, 53000, 49700, 66

But I've mainly bought the C6H over the Prime X370 because my prime kept getting worse.
When the lastest bios was the 1201, my RAM was stable at 3200 with nice timings.
But later, the maximum frequency was 3133 with a bit loosened timings, then 3066 with even more loosened timings, regardless the bios version or its settings.

I loose all hope about my Prime that looked like it was slowly dying.
The C6H was an anticipated replacement because I didn't want to wait my RAM to fall down to 2133 with the default crappy timings.


----------



## makatech

Lermite said:


> I already posted my AIDA scores of my two motherboards (Frequency - Read, Write, Copy, Latency):
> 
> Prime X370 Pro: 3066 MHz - 48000, 47000, 42500, 72.3
> Crosshair VI Hero: 3433 Mhz - 54000, 53000, 49700, 66
> 
> But I've mainly bought the C6H over the Prime X370 because my prime kept getting worse.
> When the lastest bios was the 1201, my RAM was stable at 3200 with nice timings.
> But later, the maximum frequency was 3133 with a bit loosened timings, then 3066 with even more loosened timings, regardless the bios version or its settings.
> 
> I loose all hope about my Prime that looked like it was slowly dying.
> The C6H was an anticipated replacement because I didn't want to wait my RAM to fall down to 2133 with the default crappy timings.


Ok, thanks  I don't really have to get a better motherboard (or a new Ryzen cpu) but it would be fun... also depends a bit on how much improvement I would get.

Keeping my R5 1600X and X370 Prime for now, I will play around with latest bios this weekend and usually I manage to run 3200 stable (at least I think it is stable), I will do some new/updated Aida measurements.


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v said:


> @SaccoSVD
> https://www.bandlab.com/products/cakewalk - is that stuff any good? It is free now and I was wondering....


Is a shame Cakewalk Sonar had to put for free. I'm not sure if they ditched it completely or they are gonna release something else.

Sonar is a great software, I used Sonar 6 to 9 then switched completely to FL Studio.

I would say YES! get it, is a great DAW.


----------



## komodikkio

Attached my last results in ocing the cpu. 
I can't go over x39 cause it requires more than 1.25v, which i wan't, but I'm actually satisfied with a stable x39 even if i would like to lower a bit more the temps.
Actually the next step would be to tighten the timings and get a stable [email protected]


----------



## mat9v

I have the strangest memory kit on the planet I think.
Look at them and wonder how and why they even work, bios 4024.
If you ever heard about how tRAS should be "computed" then my setup is breaking the rules


----------



## makatech

I haven't been very active here lately... still running my R5 1600X though.

Having a tough time reaching stability on 3200 using my Samsung b-die sticks on new bios 4024 though. :-(

Reading about some people here having success with LLC 3 on CPU and LLC 1 on SoC

Not really sure what these settings are doing and if it's recommended or not?


----------



## Lermite

makatech said:


> ...Reading about some people here having success with LLC 3 on CPU and LLC 1 on SoC
> 
> Not really sure what these settings are doing and if it's recommended or not?



Perhaps you should take a look at my explanation attempt about LLC: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-238.html#post26243663


----------



## makatech

Lermite said:


> Perhaps you should take a look at my explanation attempt about LLC: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-238.html#post26243663


Thank you, I will also attempt the Ryzen Dram Calculator for the first time. How smart is this thing? It's reading the actual ram sticks or only trusting the value I put it (from Thaiphoon burner)?


----------



## makatech

Hmmm, Thaiphooon burner + the Ryzen Dram calculator for sure helped me immediately.

First attempt, now running 3200Mhz on safe setttings on the values thaiphoon burner and the dram calculator gave me and it looks to be stable with hci memtest, not sure which value (or values) helped me but for sure a huge step forward, nice.

Trying these safe settings right now, later tonight or tomorrow I will try the fast ones. Wish I would have tried the dram calculator earlier, would probably have saved me from some headache. ;-)

Very nice running SoC on 1.025 together with DRAM 1.35 but I am aware of the timings being loose.


----------



## johnyb0y

Update regarding my G.Skill FlareX 16GB 3200Mhz Kit: I'm running 3200Mhz with 14-14-14-28 now. I need 1.12v SOC and 1.39v Ram for that. Maybe helpful to someone.


----------



## komodikkio

DRAM Calc 1.4.0 is out on the official thread - (Changelog here)
Cheers


----------



## makatech

komodikkio said:


> DRAM Calc 1.4.0 is out on the official thread - (Changelog here)
> Cheers


I feel Thaiphoon + the DRAM calculator is underrated, it's really good, especially to get going, a baseline if starting with the safe setting. Many times probably better relying on the DRAM calculator advises comparing to reading and following various settings from users in different forums.

Unfortunately the Asus Prime X370-Pro board is a tough board for serious DRAM overclocking though. :-( I almost feel sorry for many of us here struggling with this board such a long time. Many people struggling to get 3200 stable using expensive Samsung b-die sticks and extremely few being able to run higher than 3200 stable. For me 3200 stable is possible but time consuming... many Prime X370-Prime owners can't run 3200 stable at all.

I would never have bought this board if I knew about this, never ever. Prime X470 seems to be a big step forward though and of course the more expensive Asus ROG Crosshair VI & Asus ROG Crosshair VII boards.

Being cheap buying computer components rarely works out and I have only myself to blame. ;-)


----------



## MishelLngelo

MB manufacturers didn't take Ryzen seriously enough until it took off in sales. Second revision of both is much more successful now when everybody realized the potential. Intel scrambling to preserve reputation is best proof.


----------



## mat9v

So I bought yesterday G.Skill F4-3200C15D-16GVR kit and it works "out of the box" on Stilt "fast" preset 14-14-14-28
This on SoC 1V and Ryzen [email protected] I'm quite happy. Won't be trying for more really as I will have to pair it with older Hynix modules for 32GB - until I get my hands on another cheap B-Die


----------



## karenin

Yeah i have the C15 too, i can run them on 3200 Stilt like you, and i also can go 3466C16 on a 470 Board with them. All in all, for being like 50 cheaper than the C14 Kit, it was a great bargain.
Right now im at 3333 14/15/15, which offered the best "frequencie for timing" above 3200 for me.


----------



## mat9v

karenin said:


> Yeah i have the C15 too, i can run them on 3200 Stilt like you, and i also can go 3466C16 on a 470 Board with them. All in all, for being like 50 cheaper than the C14 Kit, it was a great bargain.
> Right now im at 3333 14/15/15, which offered the best "frequencie for timing" above 3200 for me.


According to Sandra, IF multipliers change every 200Mhz so 3000 is 15x, 3200 is 16x, 3400 is 17x - consider trying for 3400 with acceptable timings? It will speed up Infinity Fabric too.
Look at these timings: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HuRM0tXA2TCRNbZB-XPmwPxnl1N3PaR7
See that at 3000, 3066 and 3133 FSB multiplier for IF is the same at 15x and progresively lower with worse memory speeds set down to 10X at 2133.
I did not catch 3200 because my previous memory did not boot at that speed and now I don't have Sandra installed.


----------



## karenin

mat9v said:


> According to Sandra, IF multipliers change every 200Mhz so 3000 is 15x, 3200 is 16x, 3400 is 17x - consider trying for 3400 with acceptable timings? It will speed up Infinity Fabric too.
> Look at these timings: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HuRM0tXA2TCRNbZB-XPmwPxnl1N3PaR7
> See that at 3000, 3066 and 3133 FSB multiplier for IF is the same at 15x and progresively lower with worse memory speeds set down to 10X at 2133.
> I did not catch 3200 because my previous memory did not boot at that speed and now I don't have Sandra installed.


Wow, thx for the heads up, will definitley try it. I just settled for 3333 because i can still go CL 14 @ 3333, for 3466 i need 15 (= 16 because not even).

Didnt even test 3400 until now. I really hope it is still in the C14 range, but i honestly doubt it (Would be 8,2 ns. Coming from specified 9,375 this jump is already pretty much with 3333, even for really good chips). Well, fingers crossed 

Update: Had some time on my hands and begun testing, they really run at 3400C14. Just had to raise tRCD and tRP to 16 from 15 and voltage to 1,39 (from 1,375 for 3333). Came trough 16000% with Karhu, but had errors when using Karhu + IBT/Prime. But i already thought this would happen, since the vSOC is a real pain in the a... on that Strix 470. So went higher up, more errors.. Higher, even more errors.. Then thought, why not lower? Went down to 0,98 from 1,025 for 3333: No errors up to now. Sometimes Ryzen is a b*^^


----------



## mat9v

I'm not surprised, I can't set SoC voltage higher then 1V on my board (or more probably my CPU) at 3000 or higher or the memory stops working correctly. It is a pain because I can get my CPU to work without errors at 4.2Ghz (Ryzen 1700) but I have to set SoC to 1.025 and then I have to lower memory speed to 2666. At 4.1Ghz with SoC at 1V and memory at 3000 is a balancing act. Funny thing I have tested my new B-die kit at 3333, but for that I need 1.0375V on SoC but that only works with CPU at 4Ghz - so another balancing act - choose your poison, higher clock or higher memory and all that limited by SoC voltage.
Makes me understand why my Asrock X370 Pro4 only works at 2666 memory (it does not allow for SoC voltage changing) as it sets SoC voltage to 1.1V by default for anything higher then 2666 on memory. It sits on the shelf for a bad day when may Asus dies (as it did twice) and I have to send it on warranty.


----------



## karenin

mat9v said:


> I'm not surprised, I can't set SoC voltage higher then 1V on my board (or more probably my CPU) at 3000 or higher or the memory stops working correctly. It is a pain because I can get my CPU to work without errors at 4.2Ghz (Ryzen 1700) but I have to set SoC to 1.025 and then I have to lower memory speed to 2666. At 4.1Ghz with SoC at 1V and memory at 3000 is a balancing act. Funny thing I have tested my new B-die kit at 3333, but for that I need 1.0375V on SoC but that only works with CPU at 4Ghz - so another balancing act - choose your poison, higher clock or higher memory and all that limited by SoC voltage.
> Makes me understand why my Asrock X370 Pro4 only works at 2666 memory (it does not allow for SoC voltage changing) as it sets SoC voltage to 1.1V by default for anything higher then 2666 on memory. It sits on the shelf for a bad day when may Asus dies (as it did twice) and I have to send it on warranty.


The 470 was much more relaxed up to now. But i guess that the higher you get, the narrower (or more exact) the vSOC "Range" gets.

For your Ram im strongly inclined to believe, that you are just at the physical limit for the CPU (Mem wants its share too), which most likely wont be solved by a new mobo (if your 370 is able to run 3333 its a very good one anyway). Especially if the ram/cpu runs at its highest speeds (just not together). If you Mobo really is that good, a 2700x on sale would be a great upgrade, that thing is a real beast. Buddy has one, 4,35 out of the box with a pretty small cooler (the 12" Noctua) and can get the ram on a pretty bad b350 micro board to 3200 (for comparision, my 1700 couldnt even boot 2933 on it, an it is a pretty good one otherwise)


----------



## mat9v

karenin said:


> The 470 was much more relaxed up to now. But i guess that the higher you get, the narrower (or more exact) the vSOC "Range" gets.
> 
> For your Ram im strongly inclined to believe, that you are just at the physical limit for the CPU (Mem wants its share too), which most likely wont be solved by a new mobo (if your 370 is able to run 3333 its a very good one anyway). Especially if the ram/cpu runs at its highest speeds (just not together). If you Mobo really is that good, a 2700x on sale would be a great upgrade, that thing is a real beast. Buddy has one, 4,35 out of the box with a pretty small cooler (the 12" Noctua) and can get the ram on a pretty bad b350 micro board to 3200 (for comparision, my 1700 couldnt even boot 2933 on it, an it is a pretty good one otherwise)


Well, yeah, but I just don't feel it is worth it to go from [email protected] to [email protected], I will wait for ZEN2 and even that is uncertain - I may just wait to 2020 for DDR5 and PCIEx 4.0 to upgrade  Unless my kid's computer dies first, then I will buy something.


----------



## karenin

mat9v said:


> Well, yeah, but I just don't feel it is worth it to go from [email protected] to [email protected], I will wait for ZEN2 and even that is uncertain - I may just wait to 2020 for DDR5 and PCIEx 4.0 to upgrade  Unless my kid's computer dies first, then I will buy something.


You shouldnt say that. Now it definitly will die. By the most ridicolouse way only a kid can come up with. Mark my words. 

My niece once destroyed 4 smartphones within one week (and not by outrage or something, just regular "fell down" to "bus ran over it"). They are like clumsy pandabears until they become 12 years old, then they are gobblins up to 16..


----------



## SaccoSVD

So many rumors about the upcoming Zen2 chips are getting me all pumped.

At 7nm (+) I'm almost sure our boards can handle more cores if they decided to go that route.

I wanna see better clock speeds and maybe I'll go for another 8core.


----------



## MishelLngelo

We'll see yet what they can and will do but I'm hoping for a 3800x with 12 cores, should be doable and it's probably the cause they didn't release 2800(x) after 1800x. Just wondering if it will all work properly on x370/470 chipsets. 
It doesn't look like AMD is very close to finalizing Zen2, for ZEN+ new AGESA code showed months before chip itself and there was no new one for long time now.


----------



## SaccoSVD

We will have to wait at least until CES 2019 but the increasing rumors means we're closer and closer.

I was waiting for 2019 to arrive to see how this pans out....so far is obvious that Intel is crapping in their pants as AMD is coming stronger and stronger.


----------



## ZeNch

People!

I go for 2600 or 1700x in one or two months.

1700x have more cores but 2600 have better cache L3 latency and other improves...

I dont know what is better for me.

I think 2600 (im multitasking user but not hard... at the same time: VM (one at time), Firefox (6 tabs commonly), office software. If i play a game i close VM.

I use g.skill trident z 3200mhz CL16-18-18-18 at 3000mhz.

Which is your opinion?


----------



## SaccoSVD

ZeNch said:


> People!
> 
> I go for 2600 or 1700x in one or two months.
> 
> 1700x have more cores but 2600 have better cache L3 latency and other improves...
> 
> I dont know what is better for me.
> 
> I think 2600 (im multitasking user but not hard... at the same time: VM (one at time), Firefox (6 tabs commonly), office software. If i play a game i close VM.
> 
> I use g.skill trident z 3200mhz CL16-18-18-18 at 3000mhz.
> 
> Which is your opinion?


Don't bother. Go for a Zen2 chip next year. There's no real reason to upgrade now.


----------



## ZeNch

SaccoSVD said:


> ZeNch said:
> 
> 
> 
> People!
> 
> I go for 2600 or 1700x in one or two months.
> 
> 1700x have more cores but 2600 have better cache L3 latency and other improves...
> 
> I dont know what is better for me.
> 
> I think 2600 (im multitasking user but not hard... at the same time: VM (one at time), Firefox (6 tabs commonly), office software. If i play a game i close VM.
> 
> I use g.skill trident z 3200mhz CL16-18-18-18 at 3000mhz.
> 
> Which is your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother. Go for a Zen2 chip next year. There's no real reason to upgrade now.
Click to expand...

Its for RMA (segfault) , my seller not have 1600 anymore (i wait for this moment) hehe.


----------



## mat9v

ZeNch said:


> Its for RMA (segfault) , my seller not have 1600 anymore (i wait for this moment) hehe.


Get R2060 - if your 1600 is good enough for common tasks then 2600 will be too and you will get higher top clock if you OC it correctly.
1700X would get you higher total performance in some tasks after OC but I think if you care for games mostly, R2600 will do better.
There is a risk of course in what silicon quality you will get, new 2600 may not OC so good and the 1700X could be a perfect sample


----------



## ZeNch

mat9v said:


> ZeNch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its for RMA (segfault) , my seller not have 1600 anymore (i wait for this moment) hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> Get R2060 - if your 1600 is good enough for common tasks then 2600 will be too and you will get higher top clock if you OC it correctly.
> 1700X would get you higher total performance in some tasks after OC but I think if you care for games mostly, R2600 will do better.
> There is a risk of course in what silicon quality you will get, new 2600 may not OC so good and the 1700X could be a perfect sample /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

Exactly now im writing a post with this question hehe.

What advantages have ryzen 2x00 series?
Better cache l3 latency... No more? Or i miss something?

Im fine with 6 cores (12 theads). My question now is: commonly what cpu oc more? (I know each batch is different).

I never had a good binned CPU 😞


----------



## mat9v

ZeNch said:


> Exactly now im writing a post with this question hehe.
> 
> What advantages have ryzen 2x00 series?
> Better cache l3 latency... No more? Or i miss something?
> 
> Im fine with 6 cores (12 theads). My question now is: commonly what cpu oc more? (I know each batch is different).
> 
> I never had a good binned CPU 😞


The most important is higher clock speeds, normally about 200Mhz higher then 1st generation. Secondly, lower memory latency, about 9ms (about 10-15%). Thirdly better compatibility with memory modules, it is possible to get 3333 or higher memory clocks with a right board (but our X370 may not be up to the task), but 3200 is in most cases almost guaranteed. L3 cache latency did not change much at all, at least compared to the bios configured with Cinebench optimisation.
If you are lucky and have a good AiO cooling (280 or 360mm size) you can get the following:
- with 1700X you may get 4050-4100Mhz at 1.425V
- with 2600 you may get 4200-4300Mhz at 1.4V
Keep in mind that it requires good cooling, water cooling that is - while it may not matter much in games, high loads like movie transcoding or Blender-like tasks will push for up to 200W on 1700X after OC and about 160-180W on 2600 after 4.3Ghz overclock.


----------



## ZeNch

mat9v said:


> The most important is higher clock speeds, *normally about 200Mhz higher then 1st generation*. Secondly, *lower memory latency, about 9ms (about 10-15%)*. Thirdly better compatibility with memory modules, it is possible to get 3333 or higher memory clocks with a right board (but our X370 may not be up to the task), but *3200 is in most cases almost guaranteed*. L3 cache latency did not change much at all, at least compared to the bios configured with Cinebench optimisation.
> If you are lucky and have a good AiO cooling (280 or 360mm size) you can get the following:
> - with 1700X you may get 4050-4100Mhz at 1.425V
> - with 2600 you may get 4200-4300Mhz at 1.4V
> Keep in mind that it requires good cooling, water cooling that is - while it may not matter much in games, high loads like movie transcoding or Blender-like tasks will push for up to 200W on 1700X after OC and about 160-180W on 2600 after 4.3Ghz overclock.





*Thanks for all*, so i go for 2600. (i repeat, i know each batch is different but I hope to get lucky)


i have Thermaltake water 3.0 280mm (i know, not is the best and not is a custom loop, but is fine)

If i need more cooling performance i have 2 Koolance coolers but this break the esthetic of my case (and both are DC). https://koolance.com/fan-120x25mm-108cfm and https://koolance.com/fan-120x38mm-116cfm


----------



## SaccoSVD

ZeNch said:


> *Thanks for all*, so i go for 2600. (i repeat, i know each batch is different but I hope to get lucky)
> 
> 
> i have Thermaltake water 3.0 280mm (i know, not is the best and not is a custom loop, but is fine)
> 
> If i need more cooling performance i have 2 Koolance coolers but this break the esthetic of my case (and both are DC). https://koolance.com/fan-120x25mm-108cfm and https://koolance.com/fan-120x38mm-116cfm


My last AIO was a Thermaltake water 3 240mm and it was more than enough for my 1800x


----------



## Mr 007

Hi evrey. hi all how many will remember our wonderful bus from the beginning, which was 33 mhz , and then came to 66 mhz . And the later 100 mhz for many years now. think you not it is time to them to increase a lot on this mhz now.
Ps is byte you . 

Or you have you get mabey 99.1 to 99.8 not 100 mhz. ewery understand this not work. Lol or over ex 110 mhz noooooo


----------



## mat9v

Mr 007 said:


> Hi evrey. hi all how many will remember our wonderful bus from the beginning, which was 33 mhz , and then came to 66 mhz . And the later 100 mhz for many years now. think you not it is time to them to increase a lot on this mhz now.


Why? Do you know of ANY element in PC that actually runs at 100Mhz beside of common bus? Now it is only an easy common frequency from which others are derived. It would not affect performance if that was set to 200 or 1000Mhz. PCI bus is not used except some internal controllers, SATA is dying and not in development anymore, all older buses are not performance limiting for our PCs.
You could argue that PCIEx working at 100Mhz is limiting but it is a bus that achieves its performance by increasing signaling, compression and multipliers - increasing the 100Mhz just breaks the standard sooner or later. Sure, you could increase the base to 200Mhz or anything really but it would just lower hardcoded multipliers, it would not increase performance.
The same with USB - it is increasing performance nicely without altering it's base frequency it is derived from - no sense in altering things.


----------



## Mr 007

Hi mat9v. Answer me how do them come up to the from the 33 66 . And the last 100 mhz. And then dog them out. I know money plays a role now. You can continue to say what you want I know, how it is. 
From Mr 007


----------



## Mr 007

Hi mat9v. a question for you what do you think the frequency should be on today,


----------



## mat9v

Mr 007 said:


> Hi mat9v. a question for you what do you think the frequency should be on today,


The frequency of what?
In your PC you have the following:
- SMBus
- LPC
- PCI
- PCIEx
- Infinity Fabric
The 100Mhz frequency you gripe about is FSB (Front Side Bus) - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front-side_bus
Read more about it, all that remains of it in our PCs is a value because FSB has been replaced by Infinity Fabric and all buses are connected to it.
IF in case of Ryzen is running at about 1Ghz actually, so... yeah.
At the bottom of the linked page you can find links for all the above busses I pointed under heading "Technical and de facto standards for wired computer buses"


----------



## Mr 007

Hi mat9v. Ok then, I giv up now


----------



## Mr 007

You hope you know .them want your money. And nothing else. And they can lie how much they want to . To get you in the network. Except me


----------



## Mr 007

And the next update will come. That will not. What do you think about it.very very funn


----------



## ansha

Does anyone else have trouble with logitech wireless mice/keyboards and this board? Sometimes it works ok and after a short while lagging/stuttering/pausing starts and it is extremely annoying.

I've tried all the ports but it always starts at one point, tried with and without logitech software, tested DPC latency and so on....


----------



## SaccoSVD

Me too. But only if I plug the receiver in my USB hub.

If I plug it in one of the MOBO ports I get no stutter.

Seems like those small receivers need to have as much bandwidth or constant power they can get.

Not sure why, but it also happens with my Bluetooth mini receiver. Doesn't matter how close they are from the device they receive from, I get stutter.

Maybe it has to do with USB power saving. Try disabling "allow device to turn off to save power" on each USB device in the dev manager.


----------



## makatech

Question to Asus Prime X370 users:

How do you keep your computer updated?

What updates do you get from asus.com ?

I realize you download new bios versions from asus.com but apart from this?

Asus.com have audio, lan, ai suite III, bios utilities, usb driver, AMD chipset and sata drivers available.

Do you get these from asus.com or you download from official sites for AMD, Realtek, Asmedia, Intel?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I do not use AI Suite III by any means. Unfortunately it makes my machine unstable, overclocked or not. Tried countless times and at the end I always re confirm is a bad software.

I only installed Audio, LAN, AMD chipset once and I go and update the AMD chipset once in a while.


----------



## SaccoSVD

They did release a new Ai suite III recently. I didn't try that one yet but after two years with this board is ridiculous if they fixed anything now.

Version 3.00.31
2018/11/07
AI_Suite_III_3.00.31

Anyway, you can try if you really need to control the fans from Windows. (I have them set on the BIOS)

If you machine freezes (I believe black screen) and you're unable to use the reset/power button that's the main symptom that tells it was caused by AI suite. (You'll need to power cycle your PSU)


----------



## makatech

SaccoSVD said:


> I do not use AI Suite III by any means. Unfortunately it makes my machine unstable, overclocked or not. Tried countless times and at the end I always re confirm is a bad software.
> 
> I only installed Audio, LAN, AMD chipset once and I go and update the AMD chipset once in a while.


Ok, you installed audio and lan drivers from asus.com, you didn't download newer versions of the audio and lan drivers from Realtek and Intel?

The AMD chipset you keep updated from amd.com (not asus.com)?

Anyway, yes, I was a bit confused about the drivers provided on asus.com because I think new versions will be found on AMD, Realtek, Asmedia, Intel sites. 

I tried AI Suite III about a year ago but uninstalled it, not caring about it. My case has a built-in fan hub for maximum 6 fans which is working great (pwm mode or manual control 1-3 speed using a dip switch on the case). The only fan I don't control from the hub is the cpu fan which I run in pwm mode.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I once installed the Audio drivers from realtek but I like the ones provided by asus better. (had a better UI)

The AMD chipset was originally provided also by asus, I didn't look if it's still there. But yeah, from AMD is better. (and there's where I went) BTW there are a couple new drivers, I just checked, most notably a new PCI driver.

As for LAN stuff, I believe I didn't install anything as Windows provided them and those LAN optimizers suck for the most part.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So after some weeks using 4024 I do believe is very solid. At least from the CPU OC perspective.


----------



## makatech

One more time I decided to try overclocking my Ryzen 5 1600X using my tiny be quiet! Pure Rock Slim CPU cooler. ;-) OC is obviously very limited with this CPU cooler, I may buy a better cooler because I believe my 1600X is a good one but not yet. ;-)

After some tests I believe 3.85GHz (showing like 3.88GHz in Windows) is a good limit for me. Using the very tough Aida 64 "stress fpu" test it reached 82-83 degrees of Celsius. This test is much tougher than all daily loads but a still a decent maximum temperature test. Before overclocking stress fpu reached 74 degrees on my system.

I belive the 3,75GHz is giving me approximately 6% in improvement for CPU power, at least judging from CPU Mark test (from the PassMark suite).

The only value showing worse than before oc is the single core test in Cinebench but the difference is very, very small (no core boost and xfr is disabled, the reason).

The only thing I did was the following:

* Changing core ratio to 3.75
* VDDCR CPU Current Line Calibration set to Level 3
* VDDCR CPU Voltage Override 1.344

I have done some benchmarks like PassMark, Cinebench, Time Spy and Fire Strike but I need to do more (I am aware of this). One hour of PUPG playing felt better than ever but I also upgraded the nvidia drivers first and tried the advices from Geforce experience. The game is looking beautiful now and feeling great.

Also tried a tiny OC of my MSI GeForce GTX 1070 AERO ITX 8G OC card (which is also very tiny and not suitable for OC).

I tried this oc values which work fine using an aggressive fan curve in msi afterburner. ,-)
https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_1070_aero_itx_oc_review,35.html

The GPU oc is also giving me approximately 6% performance improvement.

Why am I writing all this?

I am NOT an experienced overclocker at all and I am asking you for advice regarding my CPU OC. Anything else I should do except from VDDCR CPU Current Line Calibration set to Level 3 and VDDCR CPU Voltage Override 1.344?

Also I wonder what kind of software you are using for CPU OC stability testing except from the extremely tough Prime95 and Stress FPU tests. I don't love these two test because they are not super relevant for how I am using my computer... throwing tons of AVX, AVX2 and FMA instructions on my poor CPU. ;-)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Your headroom is Temp or Voltage.

If you temp allows it you can go up to 1.425v Vcore.

From my experience Ryzen 1000 series CPUs become more and more unstable from 75c upwards. If you can manage to keep yours under 76 you can OC all the way up.

You can also OC for your requirements. For example, you might know that 1.425v will be more than 75c with AIDA, IBT or OCCT...but since you'll never stress your machine that much in gaming you can be safe you'll never reach 75c or more.

LLC3 is good, I wouldn't go upper than that. I've done it and I prefer to overshot vcore and let LLC to droop a bit.


----------



## makatech

SaccoSVD said:


> Your headroom is Temp or Voltage.
> 
> If you temp allows it you can go up to 1.425v Vcore.
> 
> From my experience Ryzen 1000 series CPUs become more and more unstable from 75c upwards. If you can manage to keep yours under 76 you can OC all the way up.
> 
> You can also OC for your requirements. For example, you might know that 1.425v will be more than 75c with AIDA, IBT or OCCT...but since you'll never stress your machine that much in gaming you can be safe you'll never reach 75c or more.
> 
> LLC3 is good, I wouldn't go upper than that. I've done it and I prefer to overshot vcore and let LLC to droop a bit.


Thank you, very interesting and valuable comments about temps. 

Believe I did a typo yesterday, I was running 3,875 which Windows showed like 3,88 in Windows.

I was also recommended testing with prime version 2.66 and for keeping VDDCR CPU Voltage set to 1.344 I had to slightly lower OC to 3.85 (small adjustment). I actually achieved slightly higher max temp using prime 2.66 vs stress fpu test in Aida 64.

Your comment about temps and stability is very interesting, thanks, this actually clarifies a lot for me. Explaining why an overclocked computer may feel perfectly good and stable in everything you do except from running tests like prime and blender where temps are maximized. I knew about high cpu temps being bad for stability but didn't know problems may start from temps already above 75 degrees.

Also for me when gaming using my 1440p monitor it's the gtx 1070 card being pushed really hard (the bottleneck), not the CPU. I don't play a lot but it's probably the most resource intensive I currently do, thus a good test.

My system is feeling very good right now but of course it would be fun with better cooling (and "healthy" for the cpu), I will see what I do. Waiting a while, enjoying my current setup but thinking about a Noctua D15 or a Corsair H150i Pro.

Reaching 6356 in Time Spy yesterday with my Ryzen 5 1600X & GTX 1070 (a small itx card not very good for oc).

Hmm, I forgot verifying xfr and core boost settings in bios, I should disable these while running my 1600X CPU overclocked, right?


----------



## SaccoSVD

I believe once you manually OC (manual vcore vs offset) XFR will be disabled.

Maybe someone else can speak about offset vcore. I personally prefer manual vcore and squeeze all I can.


----------



## makatech

SaccoSVD said:


> I believe once you manually OC (manual vcore vs offset) XFR will be disabled.
> 
> Maybe someone else can speak about offset vcore. I personally prefer manual vcore and squeeze all I can.


Thanks

I see you are running:
* CPU LLC3
* SOC LLC3
* SOC Phase control = Extreme
* CPU Current Cap. 130% 

The only setting I currently use of these is CPU LLC 3

Do you think SOC LLC3, SOC Phase control = Extreme and CPU Current Cap. 130% is recommendable for me too or perhaps I don't need these for my light 3.85Ghz OC when only running vcore 1.344?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yes, CPU and SOC Phase control to extreme will in theory make your VRM run cooler as all VRM phases are active instead of forcing only a few to work for all of them.

About current capability, also good, and will not make your VRM run hotter. Not with our chips, which will become unstable way before the VRM has run out of juice.

What's the model of your MOBO again?


----------



## makatech

SaccoSVD said:


> Yes, CPU and SOC Phase control to extreme will in theory make your VRM run cooler as all VRM phases are active instead of forcing only a few to work for all of them.
> 
> About current capability, also good, and will not make your VRM run hotter. Not with our chips, which will become unstable way before the VRM has run out of juice.
> 
> What's the model of your MOBO again?


Thanks again 

I have the Prime X370-Pro board together with the Ryzen 5 1600X cpu.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Ohhh!! DOH!! of course, sorry.  

Basically if your cooler allows it you can use LLC3, Phase Extreme, Current.Cap 140%, 1.4v vcore and 4Ghz.

If is stable you can try 4.025 with 1.425v vcore...at LLC3 it will not harm your CPU as the vdroop is around 1.35v

If not stable at 4Ghz and 1.4v vcore lower your clock to 3.75Ghz and see from there.

I suggest you to try IBT AVX (IntelliBurn Test v2.54) 20 rounds at "High" Stress level for your tests.


----------



## makatech

SaccoSVD said:


> Ohhh!! DOH!! of course, sorry.
> 
> Basically if your cooler allows it you can use LLC3, Phase Extreme, Current.Cap 140%, 1.4v vcore and 4Ghz.
> 
> If is stable you can try 4.025 with 1.425v vcore...at LLC3 it will not harm your CPU as the vdroop is around 1.35v
> 
> If not stable at 4Ghz and 1.4v vcore lower your clock to 3.75Ghz and see from there.
> 
> I suggest you to try IBT AVX (IntelliBurn Test v2.54) 20 rounds at "High" Stress level for your tests.


I believe that a maximum for my my tiny be quiet! Pure Rock Slim CPU cooler is my current 3.85GHz oc or I will have to invest in a better cooler. Temperatures under high load will otherwise get too high. Thinking about a Noctua D15 or a Corsair H150i Pro. For tough cpu load using high vcore voltage the Corsair will be better but it is also twice as expensive. ;-)


----------



## SaccoSVD

If you don't care about how the computer looks a D15 will be a great cooler.


----------



## kadaz

I randomly started getting ntoskernel.exe bsods and I don't know what to do.. Have the latest bios or windows updates caused problems for your systems? I think my 3200mhz b-die is at fault but I don't know how to figure it out

edit; i have replaced my ssd with a new nvme drive and reinstalled the OS and drivers on it, also I have reverted my settings to default except DOCP


----------



## b0ne

Is PBO working on this board? I paired it with Ryzen 2600 and would like to try it if possible. I have the latest BIOS, 4024.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Build 17763, rock solid here. Haven't had a BSOD for months.


----------



## mat9v

For all those users that prefer Zenstates to bios overclocking and use multiple accounts on their PC - do not install Zenstates on each account, or even more the one - there can be only one working copy of Zenstates or you get random reboots. Either choose account to start Zenstates or install it manually as service at boot time.
If only this mainboard had fully working P-States...


----------



## b0ne

Tried it old-school, 40x100 with 1.3V LLC1, RAM 3200MHz CL14 (Fast V1 for B-die) with 1.35V and SOC 0.975V. Higher than 4GHz seems to need more than 1.3V and that gets too hot, over 70°C in 15min Realbench. Seems to me it would be best to just keep it on 4GHz and try to lower the voltage as much as I can.
Is overclocking with FID just changing P0 state? Should I use offset voltage instead of fixed with FID?


----------



## camelectrical

Hi, so I'm facing this problem when I replaced my thermal paste, the cpu stuck to the heatsink so I put it back again, after i finished I boot my pc then discover my mobo settings all gone, it's like getting a new cpu, used to overclock my RAM to 2666mhz, with no issue, now I can't get it past 2400mhz, nothing works, even if I tried the same settings as the auto config for the default speed which is 2400mhz it will restart and clear cmos, the only way to get it to work is to set it to auto. 
latest BIOS : 4024 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 16 GB (2400mhz)
CPU: Ryzen 7 1700 

any help would be appreciated 
thanks.


----------



## ZeNch

camelectrical said:


> Hi, so I'm facing this problem when I replaced my thermal paste, the cpu stuck to the heatsink so I put it back again, after i finished I boot my pc then discover my mobo settings all gone, it's like getting a new cpu, used to overclock my RAM to 2666mhz, with no issue, now I can't get it past 2400mhz, nothing works, even if I tried the same settings as the auto config for the default speed which is 2400mhz it will restart and clear cmos, the only way to get it to work is to set it to auto.
> latest BIOS : 4024
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 16 GB (2400mhz)
> CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
> 
> any help would be appreciated
> thanks.


Ever you need to save your profile.

If you change the ram to other socket you may have problem with it...


Edit... OMG my english jajajaj


----------



## camelectrical

ZeNch said:


> Ever you need to save your profile.
> 
> If you change the ram to other socket you may have problem with it...
> 
> 
> Edit... OMG my english jajajaj


I didn't change anything the only thing I did was taking out the cpu and then put it back, there is no longer D.C.O.P 1,2,3,4,5
only 2 option are D.C.O.P and D.C.O.P stander, the other options are gone and if I choose any of the two it crash and goose back to bios, even if i put the same default confg manually as the auto it crash.


----------



## Garwinski

Hi guys, my new Prime X370 Pro has arrived after the Black Friday sales, as well as my Ryzen 2600. Before I am going to disassemble my old pc I want to have a rough estimate of the BIOS version on the board, as I cant really go without a computer at the moment, and it would really be inconvenient to dissassemble my current pc, install my new parts, to then have my board not even post, so I have to disassemble everything again and reinstall my old parts, and start waiting for the boot-kit from AMD. 

How can I figure out the manufacture date of the board? I often find indications that you can extrapolate the manufacture date from the serial number ( HCMCAJ144107 ), but I have no clue. You would assume that maybe at least the fabrication year would be easy to spot (2017 or 2018/17 or 18 I assume), but I cant find this indication anywhere in other numbers either on the box the motherboard came in or on the board itself. How can I interpret the serial number for a manufacture date, or is there another code on the motherboard itself I should look out for? I have a rev 1.03, but that doesnt say much, judging from other replies to this thread in the past.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Is there a sticker on the box showing compatibility with 2nd gen Ryzen ?


----------



## Garwinski

MishelLngelo said:


> Is there a sticker on the box showing compatibility with 2nd gen Ryzen ?


No, I also just saw that there actually is a sticker which should indicate the BIOS version (which is what I ultimately tried to figure out), which is 3401. While this bios version mentions support for Raven Ridge, this only meant for APU's, right? At least, as far as I can tell from the internet, even though the notes on the site of ASUS dont mention these distinctions: 


>PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 3401
Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors

>PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 3803
"1.Improve system performance

2.Update to AGESA 1000a for new upcoming processors "


I would actually need to have 3803, right? Or would 3401 be enough just to get me far enough to update the BIOS to the newest (already have the newest BIOS update ready to go on an USB) for a 2600?


----------



## rdr09

Garwinski said:


> No, I also just saw that there actually is a sticker which should indicate the BIOS version (which is what I ultimately tried to figure out), which is 3401. While this bios version mentions support for Raven Ridge, this only meant for APU's, right? At least, as far as I can tell from the internet, even though the notes on the site of ASUS dont mention these distinctions:
> 
> 
> >PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 3401
> Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors
> 
> >PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 3803
> "1.Improve system performance
> 
> 2.Update to AGESA 1000a for new upcoming processors "
> 
> 
> I would actually need to have 3803, right? Or would 3401 be enough just to get me far enough to update the BIOS to the newest (already have the newest BIOS update ready to go on an USB) for a 2600?


You just need 3401. I went from 1600 to 2700 on an Asus B350F updating the BIOS from 0902 to all the way to the most current.


----------



## Garwinski

rdr09 said:


> You just need 3401. I went from 1600 to 2700 on an Asus B350F updating the BIOS from 0902 to all the way to the most current.


I decided to try it: Didnt work, nothing on the screen, tried Displayport, HDMI, resetting CMOS etc, still black screen. Just finished restoring my previous build. And now the waiting-game starts for a boot-kit, and I'll probably ask around in my city at computer shops if they can help me.


----------



## ZeNch

Garwinski said:


> rdr09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just need 3401. I went from 1600 to 2700 on an Asus B350F updating the BIOS from 0902 to all the way to the most current.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to try it: Didnt work, nothing on the screen, tried Displayport, HDMI, resetting CMOS etc, still black screen. Just finished restoring my previous build. And now the waiting-game starts for a boot-kit, and I'll probably ask around in my city at computer shops if they can help me.
Click to expand...

Do you have Video card? Ryzen 2600 dont have integrated GPU. When you conect your HDMI or DP do you use back i/o of your mother or your videocard?

Sorry for my answer. 😛


----------



## Garwinski

ZeNch said:


> Do you have Video card? Ryzen 2600 dont have integrated GPU. When you conect your HDMI or DP do you use back i/o of your mother or your videocard?
> 
> Sorry for my answer. 😛


Ah yea, I was thinking of trying it anyways, you never know if the reseller had flashed the bios already. 

And yea, I used my videocard's output. I also tried the outputs on the motherboard anyways, just for good measure, but didnt expect anything. I had tried everything just to be thorough, and so that AMD would not bounce back my request for a bootkit. This is what I had sent them as a description of what I had tried: 



> I have an Asus Prime X370-Pro, with a production date of December 2017 (confirmed through Asus chat with the serial number of the board), which comes with BIOS version 3401 (says the sticker on the motherboard), while the Ryzen 2600 is supported from BIOS version 3803 (released in January 2018) and upwards (https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_CPU/). My pc is running, or at least, the fans are and the RGB lightning on the motherboard, so juice is flowing. There is no HDD activity, no leds blinking on USB sticks when plugged in, so those are not initialising and does seem to indicate that it is not just a problem with video output, but no initialisation of many workings of the motherboard and cpu. It doesnt matter if I connect through Displayport or HDMI on my videocard, nothing changes (I tried the video output ports on the motherboard itself as well just to be thorough, also nothing as aspected as the 2600 doesnt have a gpu). I did a CMOS reset, also, nothing changes, screen stays black, no POST.
> 
> I changed my RAM multiple times, switched places, tried one, tried two sticks of RAM, all in different places, no changes. Tried my videocard in multiple pcie slots, also no difference. All power cables are connected on both ends, and even switched some of them out where possible just to be sure those weren't the culprit. There is no video output during all these steps. I use this videocard (Fury X) daily (I am using it now in my old build again after the failed attempts of getting my Ryzen build up and running) so the videocard is known to work reliably. I use my 1250W Gold PSU for my new build currently in my old system as well, and it works as well, and sufficiently feeds my current system with plenty of heatroom.


It was thorough enough for AMD, my request was approved and I will receive details about the bootkit shortly. It sucks that I have to wait while all my parts are here, cant wait to replace my FX9590. Ah well, all I need now is patience I guess.


----------



## MishelLngelo

It might have been faster and easier to check for a computer service that can do it for you for nominal charge. AMD is slow with this path.


----------



## Garwinski

MishelLngelo said:


> It might have been faster and easier to check for a computer service that can do it for you for nominal charge. AMD is slow with this path.


True. I might go to a local computer shop anyways. However, I already emailed some of them, and they all said they cant help me. I am also selling my Formula Z, FX9590, and Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 C9 2133mhz to someone who would like to see those parts working before he buys, and he is coming by somewhere this week. He doesnt mind if I already assemble my new pc before he can check the old one, but on the other hand, as it is an FX9590 and the buyer is not really a 'tech-head' (yet), I would like to show him the workings of the cpu as well as the options in the Formula Z, to prevent that he contacts me a day after he got the parts that his house has burned down  . I am also waiting for an AM4 kit from Noctua for my NH-D15 which is already on its way (and I live in Europe as well, so it shouldnt take more than a few days). The stock cooler that comes with the Ryzen 2600 should be sufficient, but I cant wait to see what clocks I can get with my NH-D15. So all in all, some delay in being able to use my new pc is not the worst thing in the world taking these aspects in consideration. But damn, I cant put myself to gaming since I bought the new parts, as I know that in some games I will have double the performance on the new system compared to my old system, and this new pc is so close, yet still so far away...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lol, any cooler that can cool FX 9590 will do wonders for Ryzen. Good luck.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Is anyone experiencing periodic youtube video momentary freezes? (say once in a while for 5 to 10 seconds)


----------



## Jspinks020

I don't know with the Asus I did see that TUF board though think it only had one nvme though and a bunch others have only 1 nvme...A few made vids and testing like with the Mortar or something, flagship B boards and stuff way back. Why I said Probably good Support there too with them. Why I went with one of those to try.


----------



## Garwinski

Any news on if the new AGESA 1006 bios that has been released for the Prime X470 Pro will be released for our board? As far as I can tell, most updates that were released for the 470 were released for the 370 in a week or two after that. I have not been that successful in RAM oc'ing with the current version (but maybe my RAM is just not up to the task), as I cant even start my pc with anything higher than the rated 3000mhz for my RAM, no mater how much voltage I throw at it (I tried max 1.4V, as my RAM sticks dont have any heat-spreaders or anything apart from a plate on the sides over the chips on the RAM). I did however manage to set much tighter timings than stock (went from c16 to c14 with tons of other tighter timings, only a bump from 1.35V to 1.365V needed), but as far as I can tell, 3200mhz would be more beneficial than this jump in tighter timings for Ryzen. Both would be ideal of course. The timings the Ryzen DRAM calculator gave me work flawlessly, except for the suggested settings for higher clocks. 

Than again, having read into the problems with ram in the early days of Ryzen, I should probably be lucky to be able to run my RAM at its advertised 3000mhz with no problems


----------



## MishelLngelo

Garwinski said:


> Any news on if the new AGESA 1006 bios that has been released for the Prime X470 Pro will be released for our board? As far as I can tell, most updates that were released for the 470 were released for the 370 in a week or two after that. I have not been that successful in RAM oc'ing with the current version (but maybe my RAM is just not up to the task), as I cant even start my pc with anything higher than the rated 3000mhz for my RAM, no mater how much voltage I throw at it (I tried max 1.4V, as my RAM sticks dont have any heat-spreaders or anything apart from a plate on the sides over the chips on the RAM). I did however manage to set much tighter timings than stock (went from c16 to c14 with tons of other tighter timings, only a bump from 1.35V to 1.365V needed), but as far as I can tell, 3200mhz would be more beneficial than this jump in tighter timings for Ryzen. Both would be ideal of course. The timings the Ryzen DRAM calculator gave me work flawlessly, except for the suggested settings for higher clocks.
> 
> Than again, having read into the problems with ram in the early days of Ryzen, I should probably be lucky to be able to run my RAM at its advertised 3000mhz with no problems


Well, I don't have x370 any more but don't expect much from AGESA 1006, didn't do much on x470, at least not over 3600MHz b-die RAM. It's same as it was before works but not Hz over that frequency. I think it's more due to different MB configuration thn due to AGESA or chipset. This same RAM worked fine at 3200MHz and a bit less stable at 3333MHZ while her works automatically at DOCP setting 3000 but set at 3600.


----------



## Garwinski

Apparently its out! https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/a659a6/asus_prime_x370_pro_bios_4207_agesa_1006_pinnacle/

It is not listed on the site yet under the motherboard, I might wait for that.


----------



## A_free

Garwinski said:


> Apparently its out! https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/a659a6/asus_prime_x370_pro_bios_4207_agesa_1006_pinnacle/
> 
> It is not listed on the site yet under the motherboard, I might wait for that.


Yes, 4207 is out with a brand new Agesa and ...it's a total mess.
1) Precision boost overdrive is no longer available in the bios options (huge performance loss for 2700x & 2600x)
2) memory compatibility is even worse for me:
bios 4024: 3200 CL16 (my memory spec.) - desktop stable, but stress test fails.
bios 4207: cant even boot to Windows 

I lost all hope that Asus can fix that mainboard.
Revert back to 4024.


----------



## Garwinski

A_free said:


> Yes, 4207 is out with a brand new Agesa and ...it's a total mess.
> 1) Precision boost overdrive is no longer available in the bios options (huge performance loss for 2700x & 2600x)
> 2) memory compatibility is even worse for me:
> bios 4024: 3200 CL16 (my memory spec.) - desktop stable, but stress test fails.
> bios 4207: cant even boot to Windows
> 
> I lost all hope that Asus can fix that mainboard.
> Revert back to 4024.


I just updated, no such problems here, I tightened the timings of my ram from c16 to c14 (with other tighter timings as recommended by Razen RAM calculator), and adjusted my core multiplier from 40.5 to 41, no problems so far on the exact same settings as before this BIOS, even voltages the same. 

However, yea I dont use PBO or XFR2, as those would never go as high as what I have now manually on my Ryzen 2600 (there is a difference also between Ryzen xxxxX and Ryzen xxxx in PBO right? I would never boost higher than 3.9-3.95Ghz, while manually I have 4-4.1Ghz on 1.3V (llc on level 5, on this setting, the voltage stays rock solid on 1.3V, any lower llc setting and I get lower voltages under load), so I would not notice problems with that anyways.


----------



## AlleyViper

A_free said:


> Yes, 4207 is out with a brand new Agesa and ...it's a total mess.
> 1) Precision boost overdrive is no longer available in the bios options (huge performance loss for 2700x & 2600x)


Don't you still have Performance Enhancement settings? On the x470 Pro and x470-f PBO submenu is now missing, but PE 1/2 remain working. Setting Level 2 it's the same as maximizing all PBO settings.


----------



## A_free

AlleyViper said:


> Don't you still have Performance Enhancement settings? On the x470 Pro and x470-f PBO submenu is now missing, but PE 1/2 remain working. Setting Level 2 it's the same as maximizing all PBO settings.


I didn't test it - now it's too late and I dont want to flash 4207 again. I've waited half a year with hope that Asus can fix memory compatibility with my 2700x & HyperX Predator XMP 16GB [2x8GB,3200,CL16] on that board. Unfortunately I have to stay with the old bios on 3066mhz (but with some tight timings and that's nice: 67ns latency) because it can handle that memory better. AMD Precision boost overdrive is great (performance on high-demand and energy saving on lower clock) and I don't want to lose that feature or experiment with some Asus custom technologies (PE). But thanks for the info.


----------



## Jspinks020

Just do it manually...That chip should do 4.2-4.3 easy. Wish I still had the Noctua would be a good Air build. But Blocked will work..should get a 360mm.


----------



## opethdisciple

Latest BIOS may have finally fixed my ram. So big thumbs up for me with this BIOS.

I can now it seems run it at 3200MHz (DOCP) and it is not falling over or crashing the PC.

My ram is Samsung B-DIE and was bought as advertised to be trouble free with Ryzen. Until now I have not been able to get my RAM to work at DOCP.

Early days yet but I played a solid 2hrs of BFV and FarCry 5 using DOCP and it was 100% fine!

On the downside PBO has been removed from the BIOS. But that's not a big issue to be honest. CPU still boost to the same speeds. (4GHz)

I'm sure ASUS had a reason to remove it.


----------



## camelectrical

I'm afraid that I broke my x370, after re applying my CPU thermal paste only half of my RAM available (4x4)16GB, my BIOS and windows, CPU-Z shows 16GB detected all my 4 RAM sticks, However only 8GB usable, Tried loosing the CPU cooler, switch the RAM places, disable Windows RAM limit, update to latest BIOS, no luck. Run Memtst86 no error everything fine. CPU-Z show that it runs on dual channel, anyone faced similar issue and was able to solve it


----------



## abso

camelectrical said:


> I'm afraid that I broke my x370, after re applying my CPU thermal paste only half of my RAM available (4x4)16GB, my BIOS and windows, CPU-Z shows 16GB detected all my 4 RAM sticks, However only 8GB usable, Tried loosing the CPU cooler, switch the RAM places, disable Windows RAM limit, update to latest BIOS, no luck. Run Memtst86 no error everything fine. CPU-Z show that it runs on dual channel, anyone faced similar issue and was able to solve it


Did you install a 32bit Windows by accident?


----------



## camelectrical

abso said:


> Did you install a 32bit Windows by accident?


No 64-bit, this only happened after I re apply the thermal paste, it was working fine before it. I heard in some cases screwing the CPU cooler tight could damage the board, didn't screw it too much tho.


----------



## opethdisciple

Latest BIOS is excellent. It has unlocked my ram finally!

I was stuck at 3133MHz and nothing would enable it to go faster.

Now not only does DOCP work but I can go as fast as 3333MHz with a small bump in volts and it's not falling over.


----------



## SaccoSVD

BIOS 4207 Available.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## SaccoSVD

Apparently AGESA 1006 is a big deal when it comes to RAM.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/11447/amd-announces-ryzen-agesa-1006-update

Hope it will help the Ryzen DRAM timing calculator so I could finally OC my RAM.


----------



## makatech

SaccoSVD said:


> Yes, CPU and SOC Phase control to extreme will in theory make your VRM run cooler as all VRM phases are active instead of forcing only a few to work for all of them.
> 
> About current capability, also good, and will not make your VRM run hotter. Not with our chips, which will become unstable way before the VRM has run out of juice.
> 
> What's the model of your MOBO again?


Since 2-3 weeks I am running Corsair H115i Platinum aio in a push pull config on my Asus Prime X370 board (Ryzen 5 1600X cpu), cpu temps no longer an issue at all. I don't like iCUE software very much though, I uninstalled and controlling my aio from motherboard.

Looks like 3.95Ghz OC is stable (testing using prime 26.6) but I would like attempting 4.0GHz. Looks like there is a huge difference between 3.95 and 4.0 for me, 4GHz definately requires more vcore, not sure how much yet.

Currently using LLC 3 on cpu and vcore 1.375 for my 3.95GHz OC, no more tweaking at all yet. I have done much more tweaking on my RAM running on 3200MHz. Running the newest 4207 bios since yesterday.

I will probably attempt some of your settings below when aiming for 4GHz (or slightly higher), I am confused about TPUII though, is this a setting you recommend?

Your vcore is really high but it's nothing to be scared of?  My guess is that I will need approx 1.40v for running 4GHz stable but it remains to be seen...

I'm not sure if a 0.025 higher vcore (and additional heat) for an additional 0.05GHz is more in GHz is worth it though? ;-) Perhaps 3.95GHz OC and 1.375 vcore is the sweetspot for my system, remains to be seen.

Your signature/settings:
"
My 1800x OC
Win10 Pro / PRIME X370 PRO / 1800x @ 4.05Ghz - BIOS 4012
TPUII / 40.5x / 1.425v Vcore / SOC 1v
CPU LLC3 and SOC LLC3 / CPU and SOC Phase control = Extreme / CPU Current Cap. 130%"


----------



## rolfba

SaccoSVD said:


> Apparently AGESA 1006 is a big deal when it comes to RAM.
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/11447/amd-announces-ryzen-agesa-1006-update
> 
> Hope it will help the Ryzen DRAM timing calculator so I could finally OC my RAM.


Thats the old 1.0.0.6 not the new one, look at the date on that article.


----------



## Xpander69

Wooow, Finally a BIOS that allows me to get 3000mhz CL14 with my 4 sticks. All other versions before that never allowed me to go above 2800mhz with 4 sticks, no matter how ****ty timings or how much voltage applied. 3066 CL14 came up also but was very unstable. Happy days.


----------



## Garwinski

SaccoSVD said:


> Apparently AGESA 1006 is a big deal when it comes to RAM.
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/11447/amd-announces-ryzen-agesa-1006-update
> 
> Hope it will help the Ryzen DRAM timing calculator so I could finally OC my RAM.


Isnt that an article from last years 1006? Yea, would be better if they numbered their versions different, instead of starting over when a new cpu is released.


----------



## makatech

Ok, I bought my first aio a while ago, the Corsair H115i Platinum. I recently dediced to get rid of the iCUE software and currently using the headers on the motherboard.

I'm not sure I have been doing this right though or if you have any recommendations.

Pump currently connected to aio_pump header, running the h115i platinum in a push pull config, one pair of fans (using y-cable) connected to cpu header and the other pair of fans (using y-cable) to cha2 header. I have been trying to adjust fan speeds making the pairs running at the same speed.

My question: I'm a bit confused about the aio_pump header. Not sure if aio_pump header making the pump run at maximum speed by all the time? It is possible controlling pump speed in uefi or it's best making it run at maximum speed all the time?

I know the pump had two speeds in iCUE quiet and extreme but I have no idea which mode it's running on when connected to aio_pump header?


----------



## SaccoSVD

makatech said:


> Ok, I bought my first aio a while ago, the Corsair H115i Platinum. I recently dediced to get rid of the iCUE software and currently using the headers on the motherboard.
> 
> I'm not sure I have been doing this right though or if you have any recommendations.
> 
> Pump currently connected to aio_pump header, running the h115i platinum in a push pull config, one pair of fans (using y-cable) connected to cpu header and the other pair of fans (using y-cable) to cha2 header. I have been trying to adjust fan speeds making the pairs running at the same speed.
> 
> My question: I'm a bit confused about the aio_pump header. Not sure if aio_pump header making the pump run at maximum speed by all the time? It is possible controlling pump speed in uefi or it's best making it run at maximum speed all the time?
> 
> I know the pump had two speeds in iCUE quiet and extreme but I have no idea which mode it's running on when connected to aio_pump header?


I think is good, about the pump speed. I use iCUE to set it and click on "transfer performance to device" that way the pump will stay at 2100RPM (H115i Pro)

Wether you have the pump connected it should sent full 12v to it and you control the speed via iCUE.

I have two Y splitters and my 4 fans all run from the pump connectors.

With these AIOs is better to control them according to the coolant temp sensor.

I basically have the AIO always at.

Fans fixed at 500RPM and Pump at 2100RPM

That is enough for everything including gaming. 

I have another "Balanced" preset:

Fans fixed at 900RPM and Pump at Extreme (2700RPM)

I use that preset when I'm gonna render something for hours or stress test.

You can also config the AIO to ramp up as coolant temperature rises and transfer that to the AIO memory.


----------



## makatech

SaccoSVD said:


> I think is good, about the pump speed. I use iCUE to set it and click on "transfer performance to device" that way the pump will stay at 2100RPM (H115i Pro)
> 
> Wether you have the pump connected it should sent full 12v to it and you control the speed via iCUE.
> 
> I have two Y splitters and my 4 fans all run from the pump connectors.
> 
> With these AIOs is better to control them according to the coolant temp sensor.
> 
> I basically have the AIO always at.
> 
> Fans fixed at 500RPM and Pump at 2100RPM
> 
> That is enough for everything including gaming.
> 
> I have another "Balanced" preset:
> 
> Fans fixed at 900RPM and Pump at Extreme (2700RPM)
> 
> I use that preset when I'm gonna render something for hours or stress test.
> 
> You can also config the AIO to ramp up as coolant temperature rises and transfer that to the AIO memory.


You misunderstood me a bit, I have uninstalled iCUE, I am not using iCUE at all. ;-) I prefer having my CPU cooling system not controlled by software and also I want iCUE to stabilize first. I'm thinking about this thread/issue on the corsair forum about h115i platinum aio:
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=182412

I'm using the following setup right now:

* aio pump via aio_pump header
* Two fan pairs for the radiator (aio push pull config) connected to the cpu header and the cha2 header (using y-cables)

Everything works but this is what confuses me:

How do I know what speed the aio pump is running right now? Will it be maximum speed by default?

(When I was running the Corsair iCUE software, I had two pump speeds to choose from, quiet and extreme.)

Is it possible to control pump speed via uefi / bios, not sure if it is recommended?

If my aio pump is running at maximum speed all the time I may actually get back to iCUE. Great cooling, yes, but perhaps not optimal from a lifespan perspective running it on maximum all the time.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes. AiO_Pump speed is not adjustable and makes pump run full speed all the time. It can be seen in many programs. 
All radiator fans should go to CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT if you want their speeds regulated by CPU temps. I wouldn't recommend connecting radiator fans to CHA_Fan header because push-pull fans should always work at same speed or air flow may be impeached. If they must be separate, pull side should run faster. Most AiO pumps are made to run full speed anyway.


----------



## makatech

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes. AiO_Pump speed is not adjustable and makes pump run full speed all the time. It can be seen in many programs.
> All radiator fans should go to CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT if you want their speeds regulated by CPU temps. I wouldn't recommend connecting radiator fans to CHA_Fan header because push-pull fans should always work at same speed or air flow may be impeached. If they must be separate, pull side should run faster. Most AiO pumps are made to run full speed anyway.


Hmmm, really sure that the aio_pump header shouldn't be used for connecting the aio pump, do you have a source for this?

I do know that the cpu header has a good warning function if it stops working but otherwise I see no reason?

I believe aio_pump header has the same funtionality as other headers? disable/auto/pwm/dc mode?

About the fan headers: Yes, I have synchronized speed of the radiator fans making them run in the same speed, this was easy. My pair of fans are very similar but not exactly the same thus I needed to do slight adjustment.

Cooling performance and everything works really, really good, the Ryzen 5 1600X is an easy match for this aio.

I'm not sure I want my aio pump to running at maximum speed all the time though thus I may have to go back to iCUE software if I don't find a good solution.

Believe I read somewhere that the pump should run in quiet mode by default connected like I am now but I am starting to doubt this now, I believe it is running in maximum speed all the time.

Even if it is possible controlling aio pump speed from a motherboard header I am not sure if it is recommendable?

This is my main reason why I am currently avoiding iCUE for my platinum aio:
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=182412


----------



## MishelLngelo

I didn't say that AIO_Pump header shouldn't be used for pump, opposite from that. I used it for my pump on x370 and now on x470 MB for my CM Nepton 140XL cooler. Port has RPM sensor so speed reading and with it and stop alarm are available. If you want pump speed to be automatically adjustable, it has to be influenced by CPU temps. Adjusting pump speed makes cooling sluggish because it takes at least couple of cycles of liquid to start transferring heat to radiator and start higher cooling by the time it speeds up and with it coolant flow. 
Now, since that cooler is much better than 1600x would need, you should be able to slow pump down if noise is a concern.


----------



## makatech

MishelLngelo said:


> I didn't say that AIO_Pump header shouldn't be used for pump, opposite from that. I used it for my pump on x370 and now on x470 MB for my CM Nepton 140XL cooler. Port has RPM sensor so speed reading and with it and stop alarm are available. If you want pump speed to be automatically adjustable, it has to be influenced by CPU temps. Adjusting pump speed makes cooling sluggish because it takes at least couple of cycles of liquid to start transferring heat to radiator and start higher cooling by the time it speeds up and with it coolant flow.
> Now, since that cooler is much better than 1600x would need, you should be able to slow pump down if noise is a concern.


I may misunderstand you now but if I want uefi/bios to control pump speed influenced by cpu temp I have to connect to cpu header, is this what you are saying? It may make the cooling sluggish but it will not be bad for the pump?

It's not possible controlling pump speed connecting to aio_pump header regardless if I run it on auto, pwm or dc mode? aio_pump header will always make pump running on maximum speed?

Are you controlling pump speed for your CM Nepton 140XL cooler using software in Windows?

My noise levels are ok but I don't want a default setting running the pump on maximum all the time.


----------



## SaccoSVD

makatech said:


> You misunderstood me a bit, I have uninstalled iCUE, I am not using iCUE at all. ;-) I prefer having my CPU cooling system not controlled by software and also I want iCUE to stabilize first. I'm thinking about this thread/issue on the corsair forum about h115i platinum aio:
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=182412
> 
> I'm using the following setup right now:
> 
> * aio pump via aio_pump header
> * Two fan pairs for the radiator (aio push pull config) connected to the cpu header and the cha2 header (using y-cables)
> 
> Everything works but this is what confuses me:
> 
> How do I know what speed the aio pump is running right now? Will it be maximum speed by default?
> 
> (When I was running the Corsair iCUE software, I had two pump speeds to choose from, quiet and extreme.)
> 
> Is it possible to control pump speed via uefi / bios, not sure if it is recommended?
> 
> If my aio pump is running at maximum speed all the time I may actually get back to iCUE. Great cooling, yes, but perhaps not optimal from a lifespan perspective running it on maximum all the time.


I read that and I understood.

I don't know the AIO pump can be or not in the AIO pump header. I think yes as long as you send full 100% 12V to the pump. I personally have it in the CPU header.

As far as I know is better to use iCUE to set up yours. I don't use iCUE other than to configure it then I close it. Balanced is the best setting in my opinion.

I also run a BAT file after closing iCUE to stop the Corsair service.

*sc stop CorsairService*


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm not controlling pump at all, just monitoring it's RPMs. AIO_Pump header can't regulate pump speed anyway. 
Cooler master states that pump on this cooler should always run full speed. It's 7100RPM. 
Since only CPU temperature sensor is in CPU, it's only place from which BIOS or SW can take temperature data to regulate pump or fans. In case of your cooler, I believe it's all done thru it's SW if you want different way of controlling fans and pump. I any case, SW would take into account only CPU temperature.


----------



## makatech

SaccoSVD said:


> I read that and I understood.
> 
> I don't know the AIO pump can be or not in the AIO pump header. I think yes as long as you send full 100% 12V to the pump. I personally have it in the CPU header.
> 
> As far as I know is better to use iCUE to set up yours. I don't use iCUE other than to configure it then I close it. Balanced is the best setting in my opinion.
> 
> I also run a BAT file after closing iCUE to stop the Corsair service.
> 
> *sc stop CorsairService*


Thanks, h115i platinum pump from CoolIT is only running in quiet and extreme mode in iCUE, balanced is not possible.

CPU header may be the best choice for aio pump since I believe cpu header will warn if loss of signal happens. You are also able to setup smart warnings in iCUE for shutting down your system if cpu reaching a certain temperature.

I believe you are running a very good setup squeezing all possible perfomance from your system. I may return to iCUE software in the future, it remains to be seen. ;-)

You are also running radiator in push pull setup, right?


----------



## makatech

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm not controlling pump at all, just monitoring it's RPMs. AIO_Pump header can't regulate pump speed anyway.
> Cooler master states that pump on this cooler should always run full speed. It's 7100RPM.
> Since only CPU temperature sensor is in CPU, it's only place from which BIOS or SW can take temperature data to regulate pump or fans. In case of your cooler, I believe it's all done thru it's SW if you want different way of controlling fans and pump. I any case, SW would take into account only CPU temperature.


All PWM headers on motherboard are reading/following temperature from CPU, right?

I believe I will continue with my current setup. I do know my pump from CoolIT only having two modes in iCUE, quiet and extreme, now when connected to aio_pump I assume it will run in highest speed possible.

Noise levels are fine, cooling is massive and I will be able to control fan speeds. Hopefully I will not shorten pump lifespan too much connected this way. ;-)

I know there are many different opinions on optimal setup for radiator placement etc, this is my own way of optimizing (no, I don't follow "Linus tech tips" on youtube, never):

Radiator in front, two pairs of 140mm fans in push pull config with cold air from outside blowing air through radiator into case.
One 140mm fan below radiator blowing cold air into case
Two 140mm fans in bottom of case blowing cold air into case (pointing up at gpu)
Two 120mm fans in top blowing air out from case
One 140 mm fans in back blowing air out from case.

All together 4 fans for radiator, 6 fans for case. ;-) Case fans connected to pump controller/hub from my case usually being set to pwm mode.

All my fans running low speed unless the system being pushed really hard.


----------



## MishelLngelo

W_PUMP header can supply 3 times more power than other headers so can be used for 4 -5 case large fans.


----------



## makatech

MishelLngelo said:


> W_PUMP header can supply 3 times more power than other headers so can be used for 4 -5 case large fans.


Good, I have the w_pump header free and ready for more fans in the future........ :-D


----------



## makatech

Hmmm, if this article is correct I assume my pump should run in quiet mode when connected to aio_pump header by default but I'm not sure they are right about this. Also I don't know how to verify this.

https://www.legitreviews.com/corsair-hydro-h100i-rgb-platinum-cpu-cooler-review_208813

"The Corsair Platinum AIO liquid coolers come in quiet performance mode"

"If you don’t download iCUE software the AIO cooler will default to quite mode and you won’t be able to control the 24 RGB LEDs that you paid for."

If this is true then the performance from running the platinum aio in quiet mode is impressive, extreme mode would be totallly overkill for my 1600X cpu.


----------



## strumf666

aio_pump header PWM control is working as expected for me (following CPU temperature); I use it to control my water pump.


----------



## Xpander69

Xpander69 said:


> Wooow, Finally a BIOS that allows me to get 3000mhz CL14 with my 4 sticks. All other versions before that never allowed me to go above 2800mhz with 4 sticks, no matter how ****ty timings or how much voltage applied. 3066 CL14 came up also but was very unstable. Happy days.


And managed to get 3133 with CL14. It's amazing, that shaved off about 11ns vs previous 2800 CL14. got 3200 CL18 also running, but not with lower timings. 4 sticks is still a bit weird. But happy with 3133 CL14 anyway. allmost 2 years later and finally i can get my rams close to the speeds they came from the box (3200CL16), with 2 sticks it was easy quite some time ago though, but with 4 sticks, not until this BIOS version (4207).


----------



## makatech

Xpander69 said:


> And managed to get 3133 with CL14. It's amazing, that shaved off about 11ns vs previous 2800 CL14. got 3200 CL18 also running, but not with lower timings. 4 sticks is still a bit weird. But happy with 3133 CL14 anyway. allmost 2 years later and finally i can get my rams close to the speeds they came from the box (3200CL16), with 2 sticks it was easy quite some time ago though, but with 4 sticks, not until this BIOS version (4207).


Great, big question if I finally will be able to run 3333MHz stable for my Samsung B-die sticks. I know perhaps 2-3 people have been able running 3333MHz before on our motherboard but not many that's for sure.


----------



## makatech

strumf666 said:


> aio_pump header PWM control is working as expected for me (following CPU temperature); I use it to control my water pump.


Nice! I will try setting aio_pump header to PWM mode and see what happens with my pump and temperatures. ;-)

I'm a bit confused about the two different modes in iCUE for my H115i Platinum aio, only quiet and extreme. Even though there are two different modes available in iCUE I assume I will be able to control pump speed seamless using PWM control on the aio_pump header like you are doing.

(I am not running iCUE any longer, uninstalled it)


----------



## strumf666

Even if you uninstalled iCUE software, there is still a hardware controller built into H115i and this can be a problem if its (possibly) not made to allows for pump speed regulation. In which case the pump will run on (probably) 100% only the fan RPM will change according to cpu temperature.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I just set iCUE to control the fans according to the coolant temperature, sent the settings to the AIO and closed iCUE/Service.

The AIO now adjusts itself when I run stress tests.

iCUE is really good. I believe at some point they will fix the CPU usage. (They already improved it quite a bit)


----------



## makatech

@SaccoSVD 

Ok, I may give iCUE a new chance soon... 

The main reason why I left iCUE is this Platinum - iCUE bug:
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=182412

It's embarrassing how Corsair is dealing with this issue. Many people buying the platinum aio for the rgb effects but then this bug stops them from using the rgb effects?

Fix it Corsair, fix it now. Also all the reviewers on the Internet currently giving the Platinum aio great reviews should make a note about this bug.


----------



## SaccoSVD

The platinum is quite new, I'm not surprised iCUE has still bugs related to it.

I would anyway just send the basic RGB animation and performance data to the AIO's memory and close iCUE and specially stop the service. The BAT I mentioned before will be your friend.


----------



## mat9v

So I found a Christmas Deal for 2700X for 199$ (it's 50% off here in Poland) and bought one. Any tips for best bios version and base settings before I switch CPUs?


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> So I found a Christmas Deal for 2700X for 199$ (it's 50% off here in Poland) and bought one. Any tips for best bios version and base settings before I switch CPUs?


last BIOS and settings are not going to be much diferent. Reset BIOS before switching CPUs.


----------



## b0ne

Is it possible to get higher than default boost clocks for Ryzen 2600 on this board? I flashed latest modded bios from @Reous and enabled PBO but I am still getting default 3.67GHz all-core boost (3.9GHz single core). I even tried changing Managed Overclocking Control, didn't help. Can I do anything else or should I just aim for 4GHz manual?


----------



## mat9v

b0ne said:


> Is it possible to get higher than default boost clocks for Ryzen 2600 on this board? I flashed latest modded bios from @Reous and enabled PBO but I am still getting default 3.67GHz all-core boost (3.9GHz single core). I even tried changing Managed Overclocking Control, didn't help. Can I do anything else or should I just aim for 4GHz manual?


Nope, you can't get higher XFR/PBO on this board (like on Hero series), you have to use manual OC on all cores.


----------



## b0ne

mat9v said:


> Nope, you can't get higher XFR/PBO on this board (like on Hero series), you have to use manual OC on all cores.


Thanks for answering, so what is the best procedure? FID/DID or just changing multiplier? Fixed or offset voltage?


----------



## MishelLngelo

For straight up OC on all cores, set multiplier manually, set Voltage manually at what under low load works best and when it runs stable at lowest possible voltage correct using LLC and power limits to be stable under full load. That's a classic OC, it's all about balancing frequency and voltages and with that heat limits. Best combo wins.


----------



## mat9v

b0ne said:


> Thanks for answering, so what is the best procedure? FID/DID or just changing multiplier? Fixed or offset voltage?


I can only say what I do 
I do not play with FID/VID/DID in BIOS, I use Zenstates in Windows which takes care of multiplier and sets fixed voltages for P-States, only LLC is set to "3" for both SoC and Core, power limit to 130% and VRM use to optimized, and of course memory is configured and overclocked in BIOS. Offset voltages are very wasteful for power because they increase both max and min voltages as set by voltage table in CPU so you may end up with 2Ghz at 1V instead of nominal 0.85V as designed by AMD.
Personally, I set 1.425V and 4Ghz at the start (in Zenstates) and from that I try to lower voltages as far as stability allows (and temperatures, you have to have good cooling to attempt such frequency/voltage combination under full load). For me it results in 1.3875V which under load turns into 1.34V (LLC3). Every CPU is different  my allows for [email protected] LLC5 (to much really and over max according to AMD, maybe for gaming I suppose, not for constant full load), [email protected] LLC3 and [email protected] LLC3 that I use for extended workloads. Unfortunately toggling 4.1Ghz require reboot because there are no controls for LLC under Windows so I mostly stay at 4.05Ghz.

You can use @MishelLngelo method - it is great too. Do not touch P-States in BIOS, they don't work reliably and can f..k your board if you make a mistake (I did, had to RMA). In most cases do not set SoC voltage above 1V, though with very high memory overclock it seems to help with memory stability - it may unfortunately mean that CPU frequency has to be lowered (for me SoC at 1.05V means 3.9Ghz is max frequency no matter the memory speed). You can fiddle with memory voltages, anything up to 1.4V is perfectly safe and may stabilize memory OC.


----------



## b0ne

Thanks for info guys, went old-school 4GHz with 1.3V LLC2 which gives me 1.256V (SVI2) under load. VSOC is at 0.9V. It's half hour stable in RealBench. I'll see how it will hold up long term. Memory is on 3200 Fast from the calculator, 1.35V.
Btw. is there any difference between 1usmus and Reous modded bioses?


----------



## F0RCE963

So I just checked the latest BIOS and so far so good, no decrease in performance or problems with boot, earlier ones had similar issues on my system. So I was playing around and my overclock is still stable, both my RAM and CPU OC. However, After an hour of Prime95 VDDRCR CPU reached MAX of 1.482V and AVG 1.4V but what I guess is SVI2 only reached max of 1.37V and AVG of 1.322V

My settings:
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [+]
VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.18125]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Level 3]

Am I right thinking SVI2 is the correct one?


----------



## Reous

b0ne said:


> Btw. is there any difference between 1usmus and Reous modded bioses?


Yeah there are some difference. For example that you can Enable/Disable the SB Clock option by your own or you can set the pump fans to 0% with DC fans.


----------



## Garwinski

What do you actually gain from PBO on a non-X Ryzen 2600? Nothing, right? Also, what would disabling SB Spread Spectrum actually do for performance/OC results?


----------



## Reous

It is more an optical thing as most of the user want to see 100MHz BCLK instead of 99.8MHz


----------



## Garwinski

Reous said:


> It is more an optical thing as most of the user want to see 100MHz BCLK instead of 99.8MHz


Damn, that is true, I might go through the hassle of installing a custom BIOS just for that.


----------



## strumf666

Can anybody confirm WOL is working on prime x370-pro? It doesn't for me; I enabled it in uefi and drivers, but the computer doesn't start from shutdown.


----------



## mat9v

So I got myself 2700X. Works gr8, overclocks to 4.3Ghz 
Unfortunately on my board memory only works in single channel mode with this CPU. The board detects second memory stick, shows it's size correctly but memory is not accessible. I can put 2 sticks on one channel and they even work at 3400Mhz with decent timings (Strix ones). It is not the CPU error as well because it works in my Asrock board correctly, I checked...
Tried new bios, tried other memory sticks - no joy. Once I put my trusty 1700 into the board - all is well...

Another thing - a warning of sorts, if someone is using AMD RAID and decides to change CPUs from Ryzen 1xxx to 2xxx you can expect unbootable Windows - it seems that RAID driver is not loading correctly once new CPU is installed. You have to jump through hoops with booting in AHCI mode, removing AMD RAID drivers, uninstalling SATA controllers by hand, letting Windows install default drivers, manually removing registry entries for RAID drivers (because installer does not do this), rebooting a couple of times, installing new drivers (specifically, SATA RAID, not the NVMe RAID, even if you have NVMe system drive - go figure), again by hand because AMD installer refuses to install them, and lastly rebooting and changing in bios to RAID. Took me 4 hours and 2 restores from backup to figure that out.

On the whole I'm quite happy with this one but it will "migrate" into my kids hands next year, once ZEN2 hits the shops, or maybe I will wait for PCIEx 4.0 and DDR5 to buy a new PC, time will tell.


----------



## thigobr

Is P-State overclock working on any of latest modded BIOS? I haven't play with my Prime X370 for a while (since I bought a Strix B450-I) and currently the R7 1700 installed on it is working at stock settings.


----------



## Reous

P-States in Bios are still broken and i don't think they will ever work again.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Russian website listed Zen 2 chips already! :O

http://www.e-katalog.ru/AMD-3800X.htm

http://www.e-katalog.ru/ek-list.php?katalog_=186&brand_=amd&page_=1&brands_=209


----------



## pyromaniac1

Anyone know which modded bios I have to flash to get PBO scalar options enabled?

I flashed Reous's 4207x but that only has a PBO on/off toggle.


----------



## Reous

PBO scalar option is removed with Agesa 1006. You have to flash a bios with Agesa 1002.


----------



## pyromaniac1

Reous said:


> PBO scalar option is removed with Agesa 1006. You have to flash a bios with Agesa 1002.


I see so I use the same process as before?


----------



## Reous

You can flash an official bios with EZ Flash.


----------



## pyromaniac1

So I modded the 4024 bios. However I still don't see a scalar

just 3 options to modify ppt limit, tdc limit and edc limit.


----------



## Reous

It is there but you have to mod it separately


----------



## pyromaniac1

Reous said:


> It is there but you have to mod it separately


Can i get a quick link to the mod?

Or do you suggest I flash your 4008x bios instead of modding a 4024?


----------



## Reous

If you don't know how to flash than you can try my bios. I tried something in my mod so it could be possible that it also dosn't show up.


----------



## mat9v

Reous said:


> If you don't know how to flash than you can try my bios. I tried something in my mod so it could be possible that it also dosn't show up.


Could you perhaps link to the bios with the EDC configuration enabled? Does the 4027X modded version enable EDC manual settings? Or do I have to use some other version and if so which one?
I recently bought 2700X and wanted to play with it beyond stock and manual OC.


----------



## Reous

It should be available in my 4008X Mod: http://www.mediafire.com/file/s5s96ebt5l9j9tz/Prime+X370-Pro+4008X_4.rar


----------



## pyromaniac1

Reous said:


> It should be available in my 4008X Mod: http://www.mediafire.com/file/s5s96ebt5l9j9tz/Prime+X370-Pro+4008X_4.rar



Hi thanks.

However after more study on the matter, I think manually setting ppt, edc, tdc does the same thing. Or am I wrong?
Putting those to the maximum board limits is the same as using 10x scalar right?

Or does it work separately?


----------



## mat9v

Reous said:


> It should be available in my 4008X Mod: http://www.mediafire.com/file/s5s96ebt5l9j9tz/Prime+X370-Pro+4008X_4.rar


Should I flash to stock 4008 first before flashing modded version or can I flash directly over 4207?


----------



## Reous

pyromaniac1 said:


> However after more study on the matter, I think manually setting ppt, edc, tdc does the same thing. Or am I wrong?
> Putting those to the maximum board limits is the same as using 10x scalar right?


I haven't used these settings. So i can't really say something about it, sorry.




mat9v said:


> Should I flash to stock 4008 first before flashing modded version or can I flash directly over 4207?


I prefer to flash the official bios first and then the mod.


----------



## mat9v

4008X works gr8 
With PBO limit maxed out I get 4.2Ghz on all cores in Prime95 blend test and 4.1Ghz on SmallFFT test (power consumption of 165W with that one), Blender results in 4175Mhz clock and Handbrake 8k to 4k h265 conversion results in 4150Mhz - both at about 155-165W.
Really with those there is no sane reason to overclock this CPU. Also I get 1921p in Cinebench - not bad I think.
So thank you Reous for this mod 
Now to wait for ZEN2 to play with.


----------



## pyromaniac1

mat9v said:


> 4008X works gr8
> With PBO limit maxed out I get 4.2Ghz on all cores in Prime95 blend test and 4.1Ghz on SmallFFT test (power consumption of 165W with that one), Blender results in 4175Mhz clock and Handbrake 8k to 4k h265 conversion results in 4150Mhz - both at about 155-165W.
> Really with those there is no sane reason to overclock this CPU. Also I get 1921p in Cinebench - not bad I think.
> So thank you Reous for this mod
> Now to wait for ZEN2 to play with.


Since you already flashed the bios, can you do something else for me? Leave the scalar settings untouched, and just set the precision boost overdrive setting to manual, and plug in the board's limits

PPT = 1000W, TDC is set to 114A and EDC to 168A

I'm running mine on those settings, and i'm wondering if running at those vs running scalar at 10x has any difference. If so I'll just stick to the latest bios.


----------



## mat9v

pyromaniac1 said:


> Since you already flashed the bios, can you do something else for me? Leave the scalar settings untouched, and just set the precision boost overdrive setting to manual, and plug in the board's limits
> 
> PPT = 1000W, TDC is set to 114A and EDC to 168A
> 
> I'm running mine on those settings, and i'm wondering if running at those vs running scalar at 10x has any difference. If so I'll just stick to the latest bios.


I did a run with scalar set to 10x and "disabled" and the differences are as follows:
- power consumption of about 10-30W on full load
- voltage varies but generally it stays the same or close enough to be "not important", I mean 0.012V difference I think?
- frequency is tricky, under the same load 4.22 vs 4.18 under prime95 blend, 4.15 vs 4.13 under Handbrake h265 8k to 4k recode
The tricky part really is that since frequency is lower, the voltage is also lower so I can't really tell if at the same frequency voltage would be changed between "disabled" and "10x" scalar. Anyway, Scalar seems to push a bit more frequency at the cost of some power, the difference is small on the frequency part but may be quite large on power consumption (on the order of 10-15%).
About pictures:
1-2 are Handbrake
3-4 are Prime95 blend
5 and 6 are prime95 smallfft (scalar disabled) and Blender (scalar 10x)

Oh, and I haven't tried exceeding board specified limits for PPT/TDC/EDC - do you know if it even does anything?


----------



## pyromaniac1

mat9v said:


> Oh, and I haven't tried exceeding board specified limits for PPT/TDC/EDC - do you know if it even does anything?


Yeah It does exactly what my understanding of PBO should allow it to do. Which is run more clocks at higher speeds for a longer duration. 
Quoting from crosshair vii thread: https://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=74045&d=1527755104

"On SKUs belonging to the 105W TDP infrastructure group, the default limiters are following: PPT 141.75W, TDC 95A, EDC 140A and tJMax of 85°C (absolute, excl. offset).

When "Precision Boost Override" mode is enabled (AGESA default), PPT becomes essentially unrestricted (1000W), TDC is set to 114A and EDC to 168A."

So basically if you're not running PBO, your card is throttled by keeping it within power target (PPT) or current targets (EDC & TDC). Raising those limits, let's it boost longer so I'm thinking the scalar and the limits actually control the same thing.


----------



## mat9v

I meant that I did not try exceeding 114/168A limits. As they are board specified I suppose rising them would do nothing, but on the other hand some ASRock boards have 140/180 current limits... so maybe I will try and observe.


----------



## pyromaniac1

mat9v said:


> I meant that I did not try exceeding 114/168A limits. As they are board specified I suppose rising them would do nothing, but on the other hand some ASRock boards have 140/180 current limits... so maybe I will try and observe.


You won't be able to either. In windwos when you run ryzen master you'll get a picture of exactly where you are against those targets. When you set it to "enable" it's automatically set to max board limits. Any value beyond that is not accepted.

I'm assuming when you go the scalar route it slowly raises the limits towards the max board limits. No way I can check though


----------



## mat9v

They are either independent or have different max targets (I mean scalar and manually entered numbers) because scalar results in higher clocks and power consumption then manually entered max board numbers. The difference is marginal as my SS have shown but it is there. Granted I have not tested the scenario of using only scalar and leaving power targets stock, only using scalar on already maxed out power targets.


----------



## SaccoSVD

AMD CES Keynote starting now!!!!!!!!


----------



## mat9v

A bit of a letdown in my opinion. Vega 2 or Radeon VII however you call it is on par with RTX2080 without RT - for 700$ is nothing really exciting.
Ryzens are not really there, planning to show them in 6 months, only test shown accept underwhelming Ryzen+Vega2 combo in Forza Horizon in 1080p is Cinebench on 8 core Ryzen that scores 2057p, a bit over 9900k (2040) - nothing groundbreaking there when typical Ryzen 2700X scores in vicinity of 1800p if we remember that Ryzen 2 is supposed to have 2x performance in AVX tasks. Correct me please if Cinebench does not use AVX then the increase is based on core optimizations, memory optimizations and core clock. Then it would be impressive 🙂


----------



## MishelLngelo

Rats, most important part, Ryzen3 was least mentioned, looks like they are not all ready yet. Radeom7 looks promising though. Also tighter ties to game developers.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm sure Ryzen 3 will be amazing. Let's not forget the Cinebench score, while won for only a few points it did with a much lower power consumption. That is great news when it comes to motherboard VRMs so there is overhead for 16 cores.

I hope AMD doesn't wanna makes us wait too long.


----------



## MishelLngelo

SaccoSVD said:


> I'm sure Ryzen 3 will be amazing. Let's not forget the Cinebench score, while won for only a few points it did with a much lower power consumption. That is great news when it comes to motherboard VRMs so there is overhead for 16 cores.
> 
> I hope AMD doesn't wanna makes us wait too long.


June - July release to sales is my best guesstimate. Similar to R2.


----------



## 1TM1

mat9v said:


> Cinebench on 8 core Ryzen that scores 2057p


Math suggests that, compared to prior ryzens CB15 score of ~1770 at 4GHz, this chip was clocked at 2057/1770*4=4.65GHz


----------



## mat9v

1TM1 said:


> mat9v said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench on 8 core Ryzen that scores 2057p
> 
> 
> 
> Math suggests that, compared to prior ryzens CB15 score of ~1770 at 4GHz, this chip was clocked at 2057/1770*4=4.65GHz
Click to expand...

Well, AMD claimed 15% IPC increase so that should also be counted. I don't know how much of this increase should be assigned to IPC and how much to frequency.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeap, but is still "early sample" ...I would assume it wasn't clocked to its edge because they could not afford by any means having it crashing in that test against Intel.


----------



## komodikkio

I can confirm WOL works on my board. I use it daily
Are you using a wired connection?


strumf666 said:


> Can anybody confirm WOL is working on prime x370-pro? It doesn't for me; I enabled it in uefi and drivers, but the computer doesn't start from shutdown.


----------



## strumf666

Yup, wired. Are you using current/latest bios version?


----------



## mat9v

Some routers/switches have options that disallow WoL packets - check if you have one. As all packets travel through them it is possible that they are filtered out. You could connect PC to PC through cross-cable to eliminate that just to test.


----------



## komodikkio

I'm actually on 4024, but it worked out of the box from first bioses.
As Mat pointed out, check if wol packets and/or broadcast packets are allowed on your router
Wol uses broadcast, so that's a requirement.


strumf666 said:


> Yup, wired. Are you using current/latest bios version?


----------



## strumf666

Well the router (RT-AC87U) supports WOL it even has it in UI, but it is possible something is interfering with it. I also tried to trigger WOL from another computer on the network but it didn't work either. I try to use wireshark to check if the packets are getting through at all.
Besides turning it on in UEFI did you have to do anything else to enable WOL?
P.S. I tested it on 4204 before upgrading and the result was the same, so something is apparently interfering.


----------



## opethdisciple

test


----------



## zila

makatech said:


> Since 2-3 weeks I am running Corsair H115i Platinum aio in a push pull config on my Asus Prime X370 board (Ryzen 5 1600X cpu), cpu temps no longer an issue at all. I don't like iCUE software very much though, I uninstalled and controlling my aio from motherboard.


I agree, I uninstalled that garbage too.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I use iCUE only to set my fan curves (controlled by coolant temp) and basic animation. I like coolant temp as fan control much better than CPU, the system is very quiet.

After that I have it closed, I'm not having that thing eating CPU constantly. Nope! Still I see a lot of potential if they ever manage to solve the problems.


----------



## zila

SaccoSVD said:


> Still I see a lot of potential if they ever manage to solve the problems.


True, true.


----------



## ceaton88

Hey guys I have a 1600X.

For gaming, am I better off leaving my chip on Auto clock speed and Auto voltage letting XFR do its job and take me to 4.1 GHz (for X amount of cores?), as games generally still perform better with higher clock speed than multiple cores?

I'm stable at 3.9 GHz overclock but recently updated my BIOS, and after setting my RAM values and not CPU overclock, I loaded into a game and noticed a smoother experience.

I know this will differ between games due to core utilization but interested to know the general opinion from first gen Ryzen owners.


----------



## SaccoSVD

From my experience is better to have all cores maxed out. I don't only game, I run real time audio programs which also require high clock speeds.

Having all my cores at 4Ghz seems better to me in all scenarios than at stock speeds.


----------



## lolobob

Hi, I have an interesting ram problem,
I have been using without problems other than occasional freezes 2x8Gb of Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX since I put together this computer in the summer 2017. I just bought an additional set of the same Flare X and I swapped with the older set for kicks, Well one stick of the new ram will keep the computer from posting in slot A2 but the computer starts normally if this same stick is in B1 or B2, The other stick of the new set in A2 will cause 4 restarts and then will post, again no problem starting up in B1 or B2.
No issue with the set manufactured in 2017...

I'm not sure what to deduce from this exercise, a very touchy, sensible A2 slot on my Prime Pro?
I will test all those sticks in a X470 Pro Carbon and will keep you posted.


----------



## mat9v

lolobob said:


> Hi, I have an interesting ram problem,
> I have been using without problems other than occasional freezes 2x8Gb of Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX since I put together this computer in the summer 2017. I just bought an additional set of the same Flare X and I swapped with the older set for kicks, Well one stick of the new ram will keep the computer from posting in slot A2 but the computer starts normally if this same stick is in B1 or B2, The other stick of the new set in A2 will cause 4 restarts and then will post, again no problem starting up in B1 or B2.
> No issue with the set manufactured in 2017...
> 
> I'm not sure what to deduce from this exercise, a very touchy, sensible A2 slot on my Prime Pro?
> I will test all those sticks in a X470 Pro Carbon and will keep you posted.


Or it may be that the second set has slightly different memory chips. Since traces lengths are different on the board, chips may work correctly in one slot and not so much in another. If the bios sets memory speed by the A1/B1 slots then different modules in A2/B2 may not work correctly. I would suggest trying it the other way, put new chips in A1/B1, the older ones in A2/B2 and check how it works. The other thing to keep in mind, most memory configs with 4 chips will not work at 3200MT and require lowering memory speed to 3000MT (even the ones based on Samsung B-die) - that is the way of X370 chipset implementation in most boards (especially on Ryzen 1xxx CPUs).


----------



## SaccoSVD

Any remarks on installing a 970 EVO 500GB? (I found one used at a good price and want to use it as a system drive only)

I'm using most of my SATA ports (if that even matters) 

I have my GPU in the first slot, nothing on the second, a Firewire card in the third small slot, a network Wifi card in the four big slot (where you'd put another card in an SLI setup)

Is there anything I should care, or something preventing me from installing that NVME card on this MOBO?

My GPU is watercooled and my case is ultra fresh inside all the time, so I foresee no temp problems.


----------



## strumf666

You can use m.2 cooler for the looks or cooling benefits, but, unless you have some serious workloads or like to benchmark you shouldn't have problems. This is what I use (repainted since they don't offer it in white):
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-m-2-nvme-heatsink-black


----------



## SaccoSVD

Yeah it would be only for the system, so short bursts of max output I guess. 

I'll see about a cooler if I need it, but my case has a ridiculous airflow (H500M) and the GPU tosses all heat outside.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I just found out NVMEs need cooling only on the controller as the memory likes to work rather warm. Some actually talk about degradation if you keep it too cool. 

I've got an ICY BOX heatsink and I'm thinking about sinking only the controller and leave the rest without thermal pad.


----------



## strumf666

Unless you plan on sub ambient cooling I doubt you can have problems. A lot of theoretical problem regarding data degradation is just that, only theoretical for most users.
Controller on 970 is quite warm and I am pretty sure its heating the memory chips as well, provided you put a heatsink on the drive.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Alright, thanks  good to know.


----------



## Reous

*Bios 4406*
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4406.zip

_*Changelog should be the same as X470-Pro:*
Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve some CPU compatibility.
ASUS strongly recommends that you update AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS._


----------



## Garwinski

Reous said:


> *Bios 4406*
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4406.zip
> 
> _*Changelog should be the same as X470-Pro:*
> Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve some CPU compatibility.
> ASUS strongly recommends that you update AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS._


Nice! I just saw the new chipset drivers on the site when I checked for any BIOS updates, and here we are, a new BIOS version! Why isnt it showing up though on the official support page on the asus site? 

Also, I have a modded BIOS, (might actually be yours). Can I just reset everything to default and update this new BIOS from the modded BIOS? Or should I change my modded BIOS back first to non-modded and then update to this new one? 

(PS that AGESA numbering though.. Of course this is a new one, but their numbering method is very non-indicative in terms of being newer or older when you are not aware that the AGESA numbering 'resets' every time it updates for new cpu's.)


----------



## Reous

Give the people time to put the bios into their website. Normally takes 1-2 days. 

Yeah just load default settings and flash the new bios with EZ Flash 3.


----------



## strumf666

1usmus said:


> *I strongly advise against installing a new AGESA combo AM4 0.0.7.0 and 0.0.7.2*
> There is a significant deterioration in *Inter-Core Latency* from 73.3 to 77.7 (5%), *Inter-Core Bandwidth* from 59.5 to 56.72 (4.9%) and *U0-U12 Data Latency* from 105 to 112.7ns (7%)
> *And one good news, support of Matisse appeared in some bios, its CPUID 00870F00, stepping MTS-A0*


Perhaps better not to flash?


----------



## Garwinski

Reous said:


> Give the people time to put the bios into their website. Normally takes 1-2 days.
> 
> Yeah just load default settings and flash the new bios with EZ Flash 3.


Ah yea of course, but it was more like, how do you get a BIOS sooner than that ASUS can list it on their support page? 

And thanks! Good to know that just resetting to default settings and doing the BIOS update like a 'regular' update should technically work. 



strumf666 said:


> Perhaps better not to flash?


Ah, damn, yea might wait up for a less 'beta-ish' AGESA update. I am always hoping for better compatibility and maybe even some slight performance increases in some cases with new BIOS updates/AGESA updates, but this doesn't seem to be the case though. I am not having any problems with what I am on now anyway (modded 4207) and my Ryzen 2600 is serving me well, so I would not need support for Ryzen 3xxx anyway (at least, not day 1, but you never know, an 8 core with higher clocks, or maybe even a 12 core is always welcome, for the right price). 

Can the degraded performance be in any way related to Spectre/Meltdown fixes? This will be interesting, as Microsoft is now also testing new software solutions with even less of an performance impact (which was already practically nill for AMD) in the newest builds of Windows 10. Maybe this AGESA version has some fixes in this regard with the new mitigation-approach in Windows 10 19H1?


----------



## Grin

OK It’s seems like we lose a further support and bios for zen and zen+ Thanks AMD you’re pushing us to buy zen 2 :-(


----------



## SaccoSVD

Tried. Ran CB20 two times, the scores are about the same and my overclock is stable as always.

So far so good.

BTW: The New 970 EVO NVME is already installed and freaking fast!!


----------



## SaccoSVD

CB20

BIOS Performance BIAS

AUTO = 3674pt

CB11 = 3937 (my highest ever)

So, no problem with BIOS 4406


----------



## SaccoSVD

My Firestrike score is around 500/600 points below normal. Tested three times.

My GPU score is better while my CPU score is a tad lower indeed. Not a deal breaker for me. Soon we'll have blazing fast new CPUs

Newest on the left, old on the right.


----------



## SimpleTech

Got the same score as well in Cinebench R20. My Hynix M-die 16GB kit cannot get stable at 3200 MT/s but at least I can do 3066 with lower timings. I wasn't expecting much since there were no new microcodes or optimizations for Raven Ridge.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So, it seems like there was still space for the new CPUs in a 16mb BIOS after all.


----------



## MishelLngelo

strumf666 said:


> Perhaps better not to flash?


On x470 pro this BIOS killed PBO, not working at all, no effect whatsoever. Some instability when OC-ed.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm just very glad to have a BIOS for "upcoming CPUs", that confirms the X370 will support Zen 2

We have to wait and see if it will support a 16 core Zen2. If so we're golden, if not, I will need to get a new MOBO.


----------



## Grin

If it will support Zen2 16-core with significantly reduced performance compared to x570, I will move. Also PCIe 4 may not be available at full speed and/or will be buggy. I am not expecting easy move like from 1700 to 2700x how it was in my case.


----------



## geronimo

can anyone elaborate on this: "...significantly reduced performance compared to x570."?

I'm not sure why would this be. I'm not a benchmark guy. I would go with 3000mhz aegis RAM and I don't run SLI or similar. Just 1 GPU (GTX1660 / RX590 class) with 1-3 sata SSDs.

However I do like to OC so maybe that's what it ment?

thnaks.


----------



## MishelLngelo

geronimo said:


> can anyone elaborate on this: "...significantly reduced performance compared to x570."?
> 
> I'm not sure why would this be. I'm not a benchmark guy. I would go with 3000mhz aegis RAM and I don't run SLI or similar. Just 1 GPU (GTX1660 / RX590 class) with 1-3 sata SSDs.
> 
> However I do like to OC so maybe that's what it ment?
> 
> thnaks.


Those are all speculation for now but...... Ryzen 2 works better on second gen chipset MBs so by that logic 5xx chipset MBs may be better of with 3rd gen Ryzen. Actual chipset didn't make as much difference as did better MB optimization with 4xx chipsets. Most of improvement is actually to memory handling and very little to do with chipset itself. 
No doubt that there will be some improvement with new MBs with new chipsets but how much and what will be improved we can only wait and see. Shouldn't be long now when first trials are released to public. Judging by new BIOS and AGESA versions AMD and MB manufacturers, they must be working on those feverishly.


----------



## SaccoSVD

> "...significantly reduced performance compared to x570."?


To me that means VRM. If the power phases in our boards cannot handle a 16 core Zen2 I might have to upgrade. But I doubt it as this one is handling my 1800x fully OCd and with some juice left on the tank.

We have to wait and see. The rumored 16 core Zen2 TDP are 125W and 135W at stock respectively, more than my 1800x's 95W. Maybe it will be too much while OCed.

Also, if the 12 core runs faster than the 16 core I might get that one. I don't think I really need 16 cores.


----------



## mat9v

I suppose, PBO that will future in ZEN2 may not be accessible on X370 boards, just like it is not working with 2700X on latest bioses and we have to use modded older ones to get it working, ZEN2 will certainly have something like that. PCIEx 4.0 will for sure not work on all slots, hopefully it will on Slot 1 and 2 for working SLI support, we may not have an ability to use NVMe devices that use PCIEx 4.0 lines for even more performance and lastly new X570 chipset is supposed to have at least PCIEx 3.0 connections instead of current 2.0 so now it would be possible to insert fully working NVMe devices in the rest of free slots. I know the link between chipset and CPU will be limiting (but it may be based on PCIEx 4.0 instead of 3.0 like now so the speed will be 2x) simultaneous speed for such devices so RAID0 is not really in the stars but we can have more fast drives that way.
I will be observing bios changes but in the end, if I jump on ZEN2, I will probably buy whole new PC, the one I'm using will go to my kids, even my 1080Ti will go to them as it does not support PCIEx 4.0.


----------



## Grin

Fifth series will be absolutely different containing PCIe 4 and other features compared to very similar 370 and 470. Our oldy mother will be far behind upcoming x570 in overall performance with Zen2 and may not support 12-16 cores. It was no real reason to buy x470 if you have x370, but it will be a lot of reasons to buy x570 if you want to get 16 cores and Navy. All my thoughts are based on rumors and sorry for off topic.


----------



## strumf666

mat9v said:


> I suppose, PBO that will future in ZEN2 may not be accessible on X370 boards, just like it is not working with 2700X on latest bioses and we have to use modded older ones to get it working, ZEN2 will certainly have something like that. PCIEx 4.0 will for sure not work on all slots, hopefully it will on Slot 1 and 2 for working SLI support, we may not have an ability to use NVMe devices that use PCIEx 4.0 lines for even more performance and lastly new X570 chipset is supposed to have at least PCIEx 3.0 connections instead of current 2.0 so now it would be possible to insert fully working NVMe devices in the rest of free slots. I know the link between chipset and CPU will be limiting (but it may be based on PCIEx 4.0 instead of 3.0 like now so the speed will be 2x) simultaneous speed for such devices so RAID0 is not really in the stars but we can have more fast drives that way.


I believe this is the most probable reason for the expected reduction of performance and in addition it is also possible a core count/frequency limit could be introduced if somebody decides VRM on x370 isn't sufficient for new CPUs.


----------



## smeroni68

*Info...*

Hi @Reous,
not posting for an ETA, just asking if you planned to work and prepare a mod 4406 bios for PRIME X370 PRO and hopefully the usefull stock profiles to enable PBO and Bus Spread on it (as you have done for 4207).

Thanks for taking us updated!

Best Regards.


----------



## Reous

@smeroni68 Nothing planned. PBO and Bus Spread are broken with the new Bios 4406 and not working. With the next upcoming Bios PBO should work like on the X470-Pro with 4602 Bios but Bus Spread still broken. I will wait for the next Bios there at least PBO is working again.


----------



## smeroni68

Reous said:


> @smeroni68 Nothing planned. PBO and Bus Spread are broken with the new Bios 4406 and not working. With the next upcoming Bios PBO should work like on the X470-Pro with 4602 Bios but Bus Spread still broken. I will wait for the next Bios there at least PBO is working again.


Thanks for explaining... let's wait for next bios and hope PBO it's fixed.

Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Reous

Bios 4602

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4602.zip
AGESA ComboAM4 0.0.7.2
PBO Settings in Ai Tweaker

Downgrade to Agesa 1006 Bios is not possible!


----------



## smeroni68

Reous said:


> Bios 4602
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4602.zip
> AGESA ComboAM4 0.0.7.2
> PBO Settings in Ai Tweaker
> 
> Downgrade to Agesa 1006 Bios is not possible!


PBO on settings it's fine... but does it work?
I can't test right now... thanks for confirming. 

Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Montezumay

*Temperature Reading Difference*

Hey everyone,

I have a weird problem. As we all know, the CPU temperature reading in HWinfo is different between Tctl/Tdie and ITE8665E. When I run a test benchmark, for example, Cinebench, Tctl/Tide rapidly goes to 70 and stays there but ITE8665E slowly reaches to 65C and stops there. I have an AIO Liquid cooling, AKASA Viper, and no problem for dangerous temperatures but since I have been using QFan Control based on temperature my fans can't keep up with Tctl/Tdie temperature but with ITE8665E. Thus, they can't run at the RPM I have set them up. I hope I could explain my problem. How can I fix this problem?


----------



## zurien

smeroni68 said:


> PBO on settings it's fine... but does it work?
> I can't test right now... thanks for confirming.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Installed last night. Tested while playing Division 2 works fine. 
All core is now ranging from 4150-4200Ghz in game instead of 3975-4000Ghz on 2700X


----------



## smeroni68

zurien said:


> Installed last night. Tested while playing Division 2 works fine.
> 
> All core is now ranging from 4150-4200Ghz in game instead of 3975-4000Ghz on 2700X


Thanks for info... have a good playing!

Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Grin

And what about memory latency and clocks?


----------



## zurien

Grin said:


> And what about memory latency and clocks?


Got memory @3200 CL14


----------



## opethdisciple

The 0072 BIOS seems really good. Despite having Samsung B-Die ram I have until now struggled to get it to run at DOCP 3200Mhz.

It would freeze eventually during a gaming session.

With every new BIOS I try it and it freezes. But with 0072 AGESA I have now had two comprehensive gaming sessions of about 4hrs over the last two days and the PC is stable!

On the subject of PBO. I turned it on and left the scaler on auto. What do people recommend? I do have a Noctua NH-D14cooler.

Is auto sufficient?


---



Edit* Eventually started getting crash to desktops. It's more stable but not 100%. Back to 3133Mhz.


----------



## zurien

opethdisciple said:


> The 0072 BIOS seems really good. Despite having Samsung B-Die ram I have until now struggled to get it to run at DOCP 3200Mhz.
> 
> It would freeze eventually during a gaming session.
> 
> With every new BIOS I try it and it freezes. But with 0072 AGESA I have now had two comprehensive gaming sessions of about 4hrs over the last two days and the PC is stable!
> 
> On the subject of PBO. I turned it on and left the scaler on auto. What do people recommend? I do have a Noctua NH-D14cooler.
> 
> Is auto sufficient?


Got similar setup here with the D15 version of the cooler.
I played around with the settings a bit, tested x2, x4, x6, x8 & x10 then played for a bit with MSI Afterburner overlay on. 
Checked graphs afterwards as well. I ended up just putting in on auto.


----------



## svengun

HI , I have a quick question:

I have the Prime X370 with 2x 8GB Corsair 3ghz C15 mem. I see a very nice promo on amazon for 2x 8GB 3ghz but it is C16.

I use XMP and have my CPU OC-ed at 3.8ghz 

Would this mem , with slightly different stats , cause problems ?

Many thanks in advance !


----------



## SaccoSVD

Normally you shouldn't mix RAM. I guess you can always try and return it if it doesn't work.

If it's the same brand and has the same chips but the timings are different you can make them work with the slowest timings. (CL16)

If the chips are different I doubt is gonna work problem free.


----------



## Montezumay

Montezumay said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a weird problem. As we all know, the CPU temperature reading in HWinfo is different between Tctl/Tdie and ITE8665E. When I run a test benchmark, for example, Cinebench, Tctl/Tide rapidly goes to 70 and stays there but ITE8665E slowly reaches to 65C and stops there. I have an AIO Liquid cooling, AKASA Viper, and no problem for dangerous temperatures but since I have been using QFan Control based on temperature my fans can't keep up with Tctl/Tdie temperature but with ITE8665E. Thus, they can't run at the RPM I have set them up. I hope I could explain my problem. How can I fix this problem?


Anyone?


----------



## mat9v

ITE8665E measures a different temperature so they will never agree with tdie/tctl readings.
I don't use Asus QFan so if possible try the following:
- add an offset to QFan temperature readings so it things CPU is hotter then it shows
- change the source of readings in QFan to tdie
- change the fan curve to compensate and by that I mean that if it is currently set to run fan at 40% at 60C then change it to run at 45 or 50% at 60C or conversely set it to run with 40% but at 55C, you can also compensate by changing fan curve to increase fan speed faster with temperature increase, to be very diligent you could make a video showing temperatures recorded from both sensors in, lets say, HWiNFO, note the differences by the second after applying the load (starting computation intensive app) and modify the fan curve including the differences


----------



## svengun

SaccoSVD said:


> Normally you shouldn't mix RAM. I guess you can always try and return it if it doesn't work.
> 
> If it's the same brand and has the same chips but the timings are different you can make them work with the slowest timings. (CL16)
> 
> If the chips are different I doubt is gonna work problem free.


Thanks for the feedback !

Completely forgot about the 2 > 4 dimms penalty :-( seemsI'll be stuck at max 2400hmz and Ryzen loves fast RAM, so I don't think it'll be worth it


----------



## Montezumay

mat9v said:


> ITE8665E measures a different temperature so they will never agree with tdie/tctl readings.
> I don't use Asus QFan so if possible try the following:
> - add an offset to QFan temperature readings so it things CPU is hotter then it shows
> - change the source of readings in QFan to tdie
> - change the fan curve to compensate and by that I mean that if it is currently set to run fan at 40% at 60C then change it to run at 45 or 50% at 60C or conversely set it to run with 40% but at 55C, you can also compensate by changing fan curve to increase fan speed faster with temperature increase, to be very diligent you could make a video showing temperatures recorded from both sensors in, lets say, HWiNFO, note the differences by the second after applying the load (starting computation intensive app) and modify the fan curve including the differences


Thanks for reply. I check the BIOS but there is no sensor change for the CPU fan, unfortunately. And also, there is no Tdie/Tctl sensor settings for chassis fans.


----------



## manolos

With the last bios update I cannot use my vfio qemu gpu passthrough virtual machine. Iommu and virtualization is enabled of course.

~
~
~

EDIT: Downgraded to 4406 and everything works again


----------



## Xuper

Allright , Finally at DDR4 3133.You can see my Rig in Signature part.
I updated Bios 4602 then I checked there are 2 profile for Memory OC :
1)DCCP 
2)DCCP standard 

for First profile , I don't know why it has only one name.second Profile won't boot so I reseted CMOS.First works but with Error in Memtest86.then I changed :

3200 16-18-18-18-38-56 to 3133 16-18-18-18-42-62 and procODT to 60 , All are Auto , Voltage : 1.35v , Soc is on auto


----------



## rdr09

Xuper said:


> Allright , Finally at DDR4 3133.You can see my Rig in Signature part.
> I updated Bios 4602 then I checked there are 2 profile for Memory OC :
> 1)DCCP
> 2)DCCP standard
> 
> for First profile , I don't know why it has only one name.second Profile won't boot so I reseted CMOS.First works but with Error in Memtest86.then I changed :
> 
> 3200 16-18-18-18-38-56 to 3133 16-18-18-18-42-62 and procODT to 60 , All are Auto , Voltage : 1.35v , Soc is on auto


Try no DOCP and use the Calc. Set fast 3333 or 3466, then after you manually set ALL figures lower the speed down to 3200 and set the voltage to 1.35v.


----------



## Ph42oN

I updated bios to modded 4602. Seems this is most stable bios with ram so far. Currently testing 3200 14-13-13-13-26-40.
Edit: tRRDL of 4 was too tight, now testing with 6.
Edit2: Still wasn't stable, now at 14-13-13-13-28-42, but thats still good.

People are saying there is higher cross-ccx latency than older versions, how can i test it?
Edit3: Well, i did some benchmarking and its performing worse than before, 3dmark fire strike physics and cinebench scores are lower. Its not big difference, but i will propably just go back to 3404 and keep it until its time to upgrade cpu.


----------



## D0kiM

Hello, guys! Congrats for this awesome thread!
I had a problem with my X370-Pro. I can't go above 2666 MHz with my 3000 MHz memory, as so many others can't reach it, too. I know, that model RAM it's not in the X370-Pro QVL's. It's a Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M1B3000C15, 2x16GB, DDR4, 3000MHz, ver. 5.39(Hynix H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC). 2733-2800 MHz gives me black screen with no beeps. Manually set to 2933 MHz gives me 3-beeps with black screen.

At 2019/04/19, Asus support told me that "The AMD Ryzen 3 2300X should work with X370-Pro if you have at least AGESA 0070, but the RAM might not work at the design speed at the moment, because AMD still has some updates to release for complete features."
There is a screenshot of a 2300X CPU + X370-PRO with BIOS ver. 4011(AGESA 1.0.0.2a): https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cp...en_2300x_and_2500x_cpus_appear_on_geekbench/1

The strange thing is that, some guy obviously has no problem to run the same RAM even above 3000 MHz! Why He is able to reach 3000 Mhz - https://valid.x86.fr/a5ddmi ?

- Maybe his RAM has different Memory IC version?(not ver. 5.39(Hynix) like mine)?
- Maybe because He use X470-PRO and (CMK16GX4M1B3000C15(ver. 3.32(Micron)) is in the X470-PRO QVL)?
- Maybe because He use Ryzen 7 2700K?


I tried this tips with no success:
- set D.O.C.P. to 2733/2800/2933/3000 MHz
- manually set the speed to 2933/3000 MHz, without D.O.C.P.
- loosen the RAM timings
- swap memory slots(A1-B1/A2-B2)
- run with one stick(16 GB)
- raised the SOC voltage to 1.15/1.20 V
- raised the DIMM voltage to 1.35-1.36 V
- tried "RYZEN DRAM Calculator" several times with different settings, SAFE, FAST, etc, etc.

Wikipedia's "Memory Rank" page say this: "Too many ranks in the channel can cause excessive loading and decrease the speed of the channel. Also some memory controllers have a maximum supported number of ranks."

So, who is the culprit?
- the CPU
- BIOS
- bad SPD table
- AGESA
- memory chip vendor(Samsung, Hynix, Micron)
- Dual/Single rank
- Memory Controller
- X370 chipset limitation

It is good idea to sell my X370-PRO, buy X470-PRO and move my parts on it, to test whether X470-PRO will able to reach RAM speeds above 2666 MHz with CMK16GX4M1B3000C15, 2x16GB ver. 5.39(Hynix), or to wait if the ASUS maybe release a new BIOS in the future? There is only 267 MHz difference between 2933-2666 RAM, so a little bit tuning and tighten the latencies with 2666 is not a bad idea, instead to buy X490-Pro.
Can you suggest me a appropriate detailed BIOS values to try and giving last chance to my X370-PRO, to run 2800-2933 with that RAM?


----------



## Grin

The dram calculator by 1usmus will help you. My old Hynix 2x16 is working well 1.35v 3000 14-16-16 with all settings exactly set in the bios from the calculator.


----------



## maksover

Hello! Tell me who was able to run a dual rank 2x16gb at 3200mhz? I got only 3000 cl14. Although this memory worked on a different x470 motherboard at 3200mhz cl14.


----------



## smeroni68

maksover said:


> Hello! Tell me who was able to run a dual rank 2x16gb at 3200mhz? I got only 3000 cl14. Although this memory worked on a different x470 motherboard at 3200mhz cl14.


Check on PM...


----------



## Grin

maksover said:


> Hello! Tell me who was able to run a dual rank 2x16gb at 3200mhz? I got only 3000 cl14. Although this memory worked on a different x470 motherboard at 3200mhz cl14.


I have the same experience, this motherboard is the worst Asus motherboard in memory overclocking


----------



## komodikkio

Hi all guys, 
i was scheduling a firmware update for my x370-pro, i would like to go to 4602.
In the 4602 specification i read "ASUS strongly recommends that you update AMD chipset driver *18.50.16* or later before updating BIOS.", but for the x370 the last amd chipset driver version is the *"18.50.0422"* https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370 
Am i missing something?


----------



## MishelLngelo

That version number depends on where you get it, AMD site has newest one and it works. AM4_18.50.16.01_WHQL_RS5_DCHU is what I use.


----------



## komodikkio

Hi MishelLngelo, nice to meet you again.
I used this link for the download: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370
Going to search for the file you suggested, thanks 


MishelLngelo said:


> That version number depends on where you get it, AMD site has newest one and it works. AM4_18.50.16.01_WHQL_RS5_DCHU is what I use.


Ok, i just found 1usmus advice to not update to this agesa versions
https://www.overclock.net/forum/27885782-post4109.html


----------



## Reous

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4801.zip


Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2A for next-gen processors and to improve CPU compatibility


----------



## 1TM1

Installed new bios 4801. All my stable overclocks are still stable, as [email protected] with HynixMFR [email protected] (single rank 8+8GB).
Unstable ones are still unstable as in 3200-16, but there seems to be an improvement as 3066-14 now boots to Win10 and passes 10%memtest (with guessed values); previously crashed on Win10 load. will update if DRAM calculator timings can help.

Edit: calculator didn't help; however GRW gained a few FPS from 49 to 52, highest ever on 1440 surround setup (without afterburner). Dunno if this new bios did that or a fresh win10_1809 reinstall (win10_1803 crashed few days ago from tinkering with Hynix to a point where windows reset didn't help)


----------



## SaccoSVD

Updated here. Doesn't seem to affect my performance. All good.

AMD! Bring it on!!!!!


----------



## SaccoSVD

https://www.techpowerup.com/255405/amd-ryzen-3000-zen-2-a-memory-oc-beast-ddr4-5000-possible

OOOH!!!


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/255405/amd-ryzen-3000-zen-2-a-memory-oc-beast-ddr4-5000-possible
> 
> OOOH!!!


My thoughts on this:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-beast-ddr4-5000-possible.255405/post-4046781

Nice and shiny but 1/2 divider is useless considering IF delays is causing in memory access speed. It is only good for records breaking.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I hope is not just a marketing stunt then.


----------



## KacperN98

Hi,
I want to overclock a bit more my Ryzen 7 1700 which is currently at 3.6Ghz 1.1875V + 3066 Mhz CL14 1.35V RAM. I want to ask you how far I can push voltages to prevent VRM/MOBO damage? (CPU / SOC / RAM). I managed to reach 4.0Ghz with 1.41V but it's quite high I think. I dont want to destroy MOBO's VRM due to thermal damage.
I also want to mention that I have 140mm fan which is pretty close to the upper part of VRM, but the other VRM part cooling is not as good.

Is there any advantage by updating BIOS to current version? I have pretty old one, but I managed to reach 3266 Mhz RAM frequency on it. I consider update but I'm also afraid that it can ruin my RAM stability or something. What do you think?

Rest of my PC config:
R7 1700 3.6Ghz 1.1875V / SOC 1.0V
Corsair LPX 3066 Mhz CL14 1.35V
Corsair H150i PRO
EVGA GQ650W

Thank you in advance.


----------



## MishelLngelo

KacperN98 said:


> Hi,
> I want to overclock a bit more my Ryzen 7 1700 which is currently at 3.6Ghz 1.1875V + 3066 Mhz CL14 1.35V RAM. I want to ask you how far I can push voltages to prevent VRM/MOBO damage? (CPU / SOC / RAM). I managed to reach 4.0Ghz with 1.41V but it's quite high I think. I dont want to destroy MOBO's VRM due to thermal damage.
> I also want to mention that I have 140mm fan which is pretty close to the upper part of VRM, but the other VRM part cooling is not as good.
> 
> Is there any advantage by updating BIOS to current version? I have pretty old one, but I managed to reach 3266 Mhz RAM frequency on it. I consider update but I'm also afraid that it can ruin my RAM stability or something. What do you think?
> 
> Rest of my PC config:
> R7 1700 3.6Ghz 1.1875V / SOC 1.0V
> Corsair LPX 3066 Mhz CL14 1.35V
> Corsair H150i PRO
> EVGA GQ650W
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I had my 1700x pushed to over 1.5vc and never even heated VRM up significantly, let alone do any damage.


----------



## KacperN98

It's also pretty hard to measure temps because this motherboard doesnt have a temperature sensor. So as you said, 1.41V seems okay for 24/7 usage?


----------



## 1TM1

KacperN98 said:


> 1.41V seems okay for 24/7 usage?


Running 1700 at 1.41V on X370-pro all time. It is prime95 default test stable at 4ghz but only 3.7ghz at smallFFT with 60mm AIO cooler.
Both multicore numbercrunching code and new games run fine at 4ghz, no crashes, so default prime95 test is sufficient for my purposes and smallish water cooler.

It seems Prime95 and IntelBurnTest compete which one can degrade your CPU faster. SmallFFT test is excessive in my opinion, unless you run data processing code on all cores 24/7.

AMD say 1.425v is ok, degrading _starts_ at higher volts like 1.45 based on AMD predictive models. Haven’t seen real world burnout time vs. volts measurements. Probably these actual data would not be published.


----------



## KacperN98

1TM1 said:


> Running 1700 at 1.41V on X370-pro all time. It is prime95 default test stable at 4ghz but only 3.7ghz at smallFFT with 60mm AIO cooler.
> Both multicore numbercrunching code and new games run fine at 4ghz, no crashes, so default prime95 test is sufficient for my purposes and smallish water cooler.
> 
> It seems Prime95 and IntelBurnTest compete which one can degrade your CPU faster. SmallFFT test is excessive in my opinion, unless you run data processing code on all cores 24/7.
> 
> AMD say 1.425v is ok, degrading _starts_ at higher volts like 1.45 based on AMD predictive models. Haven’t seen real world burnout time vs. volts measurements. Probably these actual data would not be published.


Sounds good.

Is there any option to measure temps on MOBO without IR temperature gun? I noticed that MOSFET's are pretty hot when it's even on 1.35V. Can it bear with higher temps? Or maybe buying a small radiators for each of them is a good idea?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Apparently they can stand 100c but it's not only voltage that keeps them worm, high CPU usage does it even more. From the back of MB VRMs get even hotter.


----------



## KacperN98

I'm confused because currently it's on 3.6 Ghz 1.1875V and MOSFETs are not even warm (high cpu usage) but when I start to increase voltage over 1.35V I cant even touch it in full stress test. Probably finding the balance between reasonable voltage and CPU frequency is the best idea. Pushing it to 3.9-4.0 costs too much. Especially it requires about 1.45V to be stable with 4.02Ghz... in addition ~3.95Ghz needs only 1.35V.

What LLC and Power Phase Control settings are you using? Now I'm on auto/standard. (with 4Ghz I had LLC LVL3).


----------



## MishelLngelo

KacperN98 said:


> I'm confused because currently it's on 3.6 Ghz 1.1875V and MOSFETs are not even warm (high cpu usage) but when I start to increase voltage over 1.35V I cant even touch it in full stress test. Probably finding the balance between reasonable voltage and CPU frequency is the best idea. Pushing it to 3.9-4.0 costs too much. Especially it requires about 1.45V to be stable with 4.02Ghz... in addition ~3.95Ghz needs only 1.35V.


Too bad there's no temp sensor, 50c is temp where you can't keep finger on for less than a minute so it's pretty subjective value. How's your case cooling ?


----------



## KacperN98

MishelLngelo said:


> Too bad there's no temp sensor, 50c is temp where you can't keep finger on for less than a minute so it's pretty subjective value. How's your case cooling ?


I have 400C with H150i PRO on the front. On the top of my case there is a 140mm fan which is pretty close to upper part of VRM and keeps it cold everytime. And also one 120mm fan on the back as an exhaust.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I heard of some early production MBs coming with ill fitted heat sinks and too thick thermal pads. You may have run into one of them. Mine was one of first ones bought only after two weeks of production and it' wasn't too hot.


----------



## KacperN98

I bought mine just a few days after Ryzen introduction. Maybe the heatsinks and thermal pads are defective as you said. Is it reasonable to install bunch of small radiators on MOSFETs to prevent it from overheating?
Like this


----------



## MishelLngelo

No, not those, they have much less mass than original ones. If you are going to take cooler out, I'd suggest just changing the thermal pad to some of better quality and as thin as possible.


----------



## KacperN98

I mean to put them on the MOSFETs, not replace older ones. Like in the attached picture.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Oh that, it should help a bit.


----------



## 1TM1

Square black items you highlighted in red are ferrite chokes rated to ~120°C.

MOSFET (little square things hidden under the heat sinks) are rated to 150°C maximum (125°C recommended by Texas Instruments). My avatar shows X370-pro running Prime95 smallFFT reaching 204°F (95°C) on MOSFETs.

Capacitors (the round things) are rated 5K which is 5000hours at 105°C (mean time to failure roughly doubles for every 10°C colder). If 204°F MOSFETs heat the nearby chokes to 194°F and capacitors to 184°F=85°C, these should last 20000 hours (over 2 years) at full load running Prime95 smallFFT torture test.

X370-Pro is a solid board power-wise, with 10 phases, second only to 12 phases in the legendary C6H and 16 in the awesome Taichi. Each MOSFET is rated to 40 Amps, and each choke to 60A, which is roughly double and triple the required rating. It should be able to power Zen2 chips comfortably.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I've been running my 1800X at 1.425V (4.025GHz) LLC3 for nearly 2 years. No problem at all. VRM on Extreme and at 500Mhz switching freq. The VRM doesn't go over 51c while pushing hard 6 cores out of my 8 cores.

They will only go to 85-90c (on some MOSFETs not all) if I push all cores with a pounding IBT AVX very high settings.

Vdroop is 1.4V at LLC3 so I could still pump more Vcore. No point on doing it since this CPU will not go any higher without massive Vcore increase from that point on.

I wouldn't risk 1.425 or more at LLC5 though. But at LLC3 as long as the Vdroop is 1.4.25V you could set the Vcore to more than 1.425V


----------



## SaccoSVD

KacperN98 said:


> I mean to put them on the MOSFETs, not replace older ones. Like in the attached picture.


Those are chokes, not MOSFETs, they are directly under the two heatsinks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

The new Prime X570 Pro looks sweet. I hope the pricing didn't change much.

They removed two SATA ports though, not that I need all 8 but I do need at least 5.

Much beefier VRM compared to the Prime X370 Pro and an addition of a power switch.

Requires 8+4 power.

Hope I won't need to upgrade though. I'm really lazy to reinstall the whole thing.

https://edgeup.asus.com/2019/the-x570-motherboard-guide-ryzen-to-victory-with-pci-express-4-0/4/


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nice, some serious cooling on it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I think the natural progression would be to upgrade CPU, and if that gives crappy numbers I will upgrade MOBO.

To me it seems the 16 core is not gonna clock as good as the 12 core. So I hope they announce and review that quick enough before I cannot wait no more till I go and buy a 12 core.

The 12 core at USD 500 is a bit of a let down, basically because that was the rumored price of the 16 cores. But I really don't think I need a 16 core CPU.

As a content creator my 1800x has proven very good and I barely use those cores to the fullest. So fastest 12 cores is my goal for now.


----------



## strumf666

Looks like you will need to upgrade your cpu as well, if you want to upgrade to x570:
https://www.techpowerup.com/255956/amd-raven-ridge-and-summit-ridge-cpus-wont-work-on-x570-chipset


----------



## Grin

So finally we have no chance for the official Zen2 support. I’m planning to move to x570 mobo and will continue using 2700x until 16 cores 3950x will be released


----------



## Grin

“The new Prime X570 Pro looks sweet.”

Sorry, but not for me, I would prefer WS. Is anybody know something about ECC support?


----------



## MishelLngelo

strumf666 said:


> Looks like you will need to upgrade your cpu as well, if you want to upgrade to x570:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/255956/amd-raven-ridge-and-summit-ridge-cpus-wont-work-on-x570-chipset


According to that chart, only a320 will not be compatible with Ryzen 3000 series, most manufacturers already have BIOS to support on 350/370 and 470 chipsets. 
For this Asus MB BIOS 4801 

Version 4801 2019/05/1010.35 MBytes

PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 4801
Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2A for next-gen processors and to improve CPU compatibility


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm gonna get that 3900X anyway, try OCing it and measure the back of the PCB on the MOSFETs area with my temp gun and see how high they go.

If I get around 100c or 110c on the MOSFETs during a heavy test then I'll be fine as I would never pound the CPU that bad after some testing.

Another option is as I do since recently, I have process lasso and I've set permanent affinities to heavy programs such as Blender and Handbrake to use only 6c / 12t. That way the temps are much more relaxed.

I've seen over time that a CPU being utilized at 85% is much stable and cooler than letting an app take 100%. Now with 12 cores is even less necessary to use them ALL for one task.

So, the VRM in this board goes no further than 50c / 60c while the CPU is being utilized at 85% while running a heavy render from Mandelbulb using 6c / 12t

In other words, I think clever utilization of your CPU can allow us to OC a 3900X very decently.

At least that's my theory, I have to try and see. Given ASUS is allowing us to use a 3900X in our boards, which I sure hope so.


----------



## geronimo

how do you set how much % of CPU specific core to use? you use some special apps for that or there are these options in win10 (never used them yet, 8 also)?


----------



## MishelLngelo

geronimo said:


> how do you set how much % of CPU specific core to use? you use some special apps for that or there are these options in win10 (never used them yet, 8 also)?


Try Process Lasso https://bitsum.com/


----------



## SaccoSVD

Process Lasso. Yes.

Inside of it you can set permanent CPU affinities. Say I make Handbrake to use from "core" 4 to 15 leaving 2 physical and two logical cores free for the system and other things.

In the past I was even able to play startcraft 2 at perfectly fine framerates while rendering 3D using the other cores. You don't even feel the computer is working as the system remains perfectly smooth at all times.

The trick with Process lasso is to install it, let it do its thing and only set affinities to your heavy editing / rendering programs.


----------



## geronimo

SaccoSVD said:


> Process Lasso. Yes.
> 
> Inside of it you can set permanent CPU affinities. Say I make Handbrake to use from "core" 4 to 15 leaving 2 physical and two logical cores free for the system and other things.
> 
> In the past I was even able to play startcraft 2 at perfectly fine framerates while rendering 3D using the other cores. You don't even feel the computer is working as the system remains perfectly smooth at all times.


CPUBalance free is not enough to set like that? I really don't need another big and complicated app that requires learning time. 
I prefer free and small/easy to use, IF there is something like that available?


----------



## MishelLngelo

ProBalance Affinity Changes is not available in free version but that's what is actually needed.


----------



## SaccoSVD

geronimo said:


> CPUBalance free is not enough to set like that? I really don't need another big and complicated app that requires learning time.
> I prefer free and small/easy to use, IF there is something like that available?


I used Process Lasso in the past and wasn't convinced, but now with more cores is a must IMHO. The finest way to set and forget affinities.

You don't need any knowledge, as I said, install then right click on your heavy app and set CPU affinity - "Always" and set how many cores, the settings will be saved automatically, you can export your settings at any time and it uses near 0 CPU (like 0.1% once in a while when minimized)

I only have a few set, Handbrake, Mandelbulb and Blender from the top of my head.


----------



## Grin

Ryzen 3000 series are include also the new Zen+ APUs not Zen2 Matisse processors only. It was rumored that Matisse will be supported starting from the 1.0.0.1 combo agesa


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hmm the X570 Taichi looks real sexy. If I need to upgrade MOBO that's gonna be the one.

Should be a heap better than the Prime X570 Pro


----------



## MishelLngelo

SaccoSVD said:


> Hmm the X570 Taichi looks real sexy. If I need to upgrade MOBO that's gonna be the one.
> 
> Should be a heap better than the Prime X570 Pro


And 1000 bucks.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Nah, that board cannot be 1000 bucks. Really?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hey! it also makes sense to buy a X470 Taichi now FWIW

Much better VRM, should handle a 12 core no sweat.

EDIT: It actually has a 8 pin + 4 pin for CPU power :O

It costs only 200 Euro here in europe.

https://www.amazon.de/s?k=X470+taichi&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## strumf666

strumf666 said:


> Looks like you will need to upgrade your cpu as well, if you want to upgrade to x570:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/255956/amd-raven-ridge-and-summit-ridge-cpus-wont-work-on-x570-chipset





Grin said:


> So finally we have no chance for the official Zen2 support. I’m planning to move to x570 mobo and will continue using 2700x until 16 cores 3950x will be released





MishelLngelo said:


> According to that chart, only a320 will not be compatible with Ryzen 3000 series, most manufacturers already have BIOS to support on 350/370 and 470 chipsets.
> For this Asus MB BIOS 4801
> 
> Version 4801 2019/05/1010.35 MBytes
> 
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 4801
> Update AM4 ComboPI 0.0.7.2A for next-gen processors and to improve CPU compatibility


I meant, you can run ryzen 3xxx on our boards, but you can't get a x570 board and run (your current) ryzen 1xxx on it. From my perspective this is bad, because I had way more problems with motherboards (dying) than with processors and I like having an option to buy a new motherboard if it happens. Admittedly ryzen 3xxx performance appears to justify getting a new cpu and selling the old one if it would happen.


----------



## Grin

IMHO: You can run 3400G for sure, you can run Matisse using beta bios. Taking into account that our mobo is very bad for memory clocking over 3000 you will not really want to run Matisse, you will buy another good mobo X470-X570 series.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So, it seems like our board will be able to support ryzen 3000 and also overclock it.


----------



## Grin

We will see if someone will get one. But I am not among believers, max memory clocks what I have is 3000. Matisse will run 3200 as a baseline and up to 5000 theoretically, so it’s not possible for our mobo. The best way for upgrade is to sell it for 50 bucks If you’re have a first Ryzen just sell together or donate. No way for upgrade for Ryzen pioneers, Thanks AMD...


----------



## SaccoSVD

It depends. My RAM kit was quite expensive and I don't see myself buying a new one so in that regard I'm fine.

I just wanna see higher clocks on Zen 2 and have fun tinkering.

X470 Taichi is def in my horizon if I reaaaaaally need to upgrade MOBO.


----------



## Grin

Bad mem clocks is because of bad design of our mobo. I did tried a number of mem kits with 1700 and 2700x and did not get mem clocks over 3066-3133 stable 2x8 and 3000 2x16


----------



## mat9v

I suppose you just have an unlucky mobo. I had no problems with 3400 memory running on specified clocks on 2700X, though now I'm only running at 3000 since I got 2x16GB kit and have to run it on single channel (I sold my CPU and I'm using a slightly broken one till ZEN2 comes).
There is no way to be certain how will using ZEN2 CPU in our boards go since we do not know how improved IMC will interact with this board design. It may work well and it may work bad. But your point is strange, if I decide to buy new CPU I don't necessarily need to buy new memory and since it is what it is (speed wise) I see no problem with memory speeds. On the other hand if I'm in the market of buying CPU, memory and motherboard, I will not buy this one, period.

One thing that has me worried is AMD official statement that PCIEx 4.0 will not be available on X370/X470 boards, only in "beta bios" will it be unlocked without any warranty that it will even work. That alone very much decreases chances I will stay on older platform.


----------



## Grin

Sorry I can’t believe in 3400 stable no errors 24/7. Maximum what I had was 2x8 Samsung b-die kit with air cooler at 3333/1.4v unstable but can load Win10 and run games. This kit was stable with no errors in tm5 and memtest at 3133 only.


----------



## mat9v

And since I can't really prove it to you we will have to agree to disagree...


----------



## jacqlittle

Hello! I have been reading many pages of this thread, but it is very loooong...

I wanted to ask which version of the BIOS do you think is the best for a R7 1700 with this motherboard.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Grin

Don’t use a couple of latest versions with combo agesa. The previous ones are all OK for 1700 based on .4 and .6 Some people like more .4 bioses for Zen, .6 are for Zen+ but I cannot find any big difference in processor and/or memory clocks for 1700 between .4 and .6 agesas.

If everything works fine with your current version of bios don’t change anything.


----------



## mat9v

You know guys, I've been wondering about those safe voltages we are afraid of and LLC values...
When running 2700X in nonOC mode with PBO enabled, it is normal to see voltages over 1.5V - so what are the really safe ones? If stock Ryzen by AMD standards can reach over 1.5V then what are the limits for manual OC?


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> You know guys, I've been wondering about those safe voltages we are afraid of and LLC values...
> When running 2700X in nonOC mode with PBO enabled, it is normal to see voltages over 1.5V - so what are the really safe ones? If stock Ryzen by AMD standards can reach over 1.5V then what are the limits for manual OC?


Most BIOS versions push voltage too high when left on auto, ostensibly for stability although AMD says 1.425 is highest voltage that's 100% safe. Maybe that's taking into account least successful "silicone lottery" specimens but manual settings can be as successful at much lower voltage. My 2700x is hitting 1.416v highs with manual setting to 1.4v and LLC5 when overclocked to 4.3GHz.


----------



## SaccoSVD

mat9v said:


> You know guys, I've been wondering about those safe voltages we are afraid of and LLC values...
> When running 2700X in nonOC mode with PBO enabled, it is normal to see voltages over 1.5V - so what are the really safe ones? If stock Ryzen by AMD standards can reach over 1.5V then what are the limits for manual OC?


I've seen that at auto too. Way too much voltage, but I guess that could be for the one core turbo. If you push all cores the vcore can get real low. Can't remember now but around 1V (BTW, CPUZ values are wrong, all over the place)

I would guess is fine as long as the chip is not that hot all in all. 

We know a high peak (1.7V and more) can kill a CPU. I also think 1.5V or so PLUS a lot of temperature can degrade the chip quickly. 

That's why a 1.5V on all cores manual OC is dangerous. 1.5V on one core is probably fine.


----------



## Grin

I am using -0.1 offset, so at full load it is around 1.35v With no load it may show you whatever number from 0.6 till 1.45


----------



## mat9v

It is not the BIOS that pushes voltages, it is an internal Ryzen logic that governs Precision Boost and XFR that requests such voltage in auto mode. Motherboard vendors have nothing to do with that.
Also with 4.35Ghz clock any attempt to use negative offset results in unstable clocks, especially in single threaded workloads. In multithreaded workloads clocks fall to 4.2 or even 4Ghz so the voltages are stable even with -0.15V but it freezes if I try 1 core Prime95 test.


----------



## jacqlittle

Grin said:


> Don’t use a couple of latest versions with combo agesa. The previous ones are all OK for 1700 based on .4 and .6 Some people like more .4 bioses for Zen, .6 are for Zen+ but I cannot find any big difference in processor and/or memory clocks for 1700 between .4 and .6 agesas.
> 
> If everything works fine with your current version of bios don’t change anything.


Thanks for response, I received about 2 days this mobo, my last mobo died and I RMAed it and with the refund and a plus bit money I bought the ASUS Prime X370-pro. This new mobo came with BIOS 4207 and by the moment I don't flashed other BIOS (AGESA 1006).

I came from a MSI B350 Gaming Plus and RAM OC in that mobo was very easy. I have 2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 2666MHz and with Memory Try It! I could OC to 3066MHz very easy and stable. Now with this mobo max OC is 2933MHz only, the only advantage is that with MSI mobo I had to set VDimm to 1.36V and with the ASUS mobo I have to set RAM voltage to 1.35V only, but SoC voltage to 1.1V and with previous mobo only 1.05V was needed. BIOS is more complicated for me than MSI one, but I suppose with time I will learn.

OC for processor is the same for 3.7GHz: 1.225V VCore and VRM temps are better with this new mobo, my air cooler is a simple CM Hyper 212 EVO and my chassis is a Corsair 200R, but I think I could OC to 3.8GHz at least. By the moment I couldn't, for 3.8GHz I need 1.3V or more and temps goes to 70ºC or more and unstable, with old MSI mobo I needed less voltage, only about 1.28V and it was stable, with good CPU temps but with VRM temps a bit high.

If you or anyone could say where can I find an easy OC guide specially for this mobo, or say where in this thread I could find information (this thread is very loooong and I couldn't read all) I would appreciate it.

Sorry for my bad english if I made any mistake, I'm not native english.

Thanks in advance! 


Edit: one important (I think) issue is VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage which doesn't apply and only can set Manual Voltage (Override). I tried Clearing CMOS a few times, different BIOS versions, etc... but only a few times it goes well, but when I halt or reset computer the feature is gone. Could anynone say me any tip? Thanks.


----------



## Grin

Could anynone say me any tip? 

Try to do a cold restart, remove power cable from the outlet and battery from the board. Wait 10 min than clear cmos at least 1 min. Put a battery back and run your computer, press f2 then f1 and save the bios default settings. Restart windows, press f2 and setup whatever you want in the bios advanced page.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Grin said:


> Could anynone say me any tip?
> 
> Try to do a cold restart, remove power cable from the outlet and battery from the board. Wait 10 min than clear cmos at least 1 min. Put a battery back and run your computer, press f2 then f1 and save the bios default settings. Restart windows, press f2 and setup whatever you want in the bios advanced page.


No need to wait that long, a minute of battery out and couple of seconds of reset is enough, After disconnecting power, press start button for couple of seconds, that empties all capacitors from boards. Even taking battery out is not necessary every time. 
When restarting from resetting CMOS it should boot to safe mode so only F1 is available, you'll see the massage to that effect.Taking battery out also resets RTC so that has to be also set manually because it can disturb windows. 
I always connect a Start/reset button from an old case to CMOS reset posts so I don't have to dig in with a screwdriver to reset CMOS. During experiments with BIOS settings the need for reset is is quite often. As soon as I get defaults loaded I save it in BIOS by name "Default" modified only to not display logo while booting so I can follow what BIOS is doing during POST.


----------



## jacqlittle

Thanks @MishelLngelo and @Grin for the tips, but offset voltage continues without working...

My mobo has 4207 BIOS version and I have a Ryzen 7 1700 installed.


Edit: I decided to reflash BIOS with the same version (4207) and then do a Clear CMOS like you said (leaving without battery a couple minutes, etc...) and now offset voltage functions!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grin

No need to wait that long...

It’s depends on a PS and capacitors. If you have 300W PS with tiny capacitors, that’s true no need to wait that long


----------



## MishelLngelo

Grin said:


> No need to wait that long...
> 
> It’s depends on a PS and capacitors. If you have 300W PS with tiny capacitors, that’s true no need to wait that long


If you push Start button while power is removed it almost instantly discharges all capacitors, on the MB and in the PSU. I always do that.


----------



## jacqlittle

After a few reset/power down computer, offset doesn't work again, I think that feature is wrong with this mobo...


----------



## upgraditus

Recently bought one of these boards (and a 2600) as a cheap in-road to 3700x, since they're currently just ~£77 in the UK.

I wasn't really surprised but it did not want to boot with XMP settings for this B-Die 2x16GB kit (3200cl15) Hoped using the Ryzen DRAM calc might help but even safe mode fails too. Some things are different/wrong and there's a few missing from the calc vs this BIOS, it says to use "channel" for interleaving but that fails to boot regardless. Whats weird is I got it working @ 3066cl14 for a day then the next day it failed to boot and would not run it again but 3000cl14 is working?

Got a 2x8GB Crucial Sport LT 3000 kit to test when it arrives.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So the 16 core was announced.

That also means the X570 boards 2 CPU power and beefy VRM are most likely for that one.

I really hope our X370 will support the 12 core Ryzen. weeee!!!! would be nuts.


----------



## mat9v

I think it may also support 16 core version, it is 105W after all, same as 2700X.
Now, overclocking is another thing, based on leaked A0 silicon tests it took 250W to overclock 16 core to [email protected] so... either B0 stepping requires much less voltage or we can forget about all core overclocking. Anyway, even if that were the case, 4.7Ghz turbo is enough I think for any game to run smoothly and number crunching  16 core is much better then high clock. The price is a bit sad (749$$) but it is half that of Intel HEDT CPU so... not so bad maybe?


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> I think it may also support 16 core version, it is 105W after all, same as 2700X.
> Now, overclocking is another thing, based on leaked A0 silicon tests it took 250W to overclock 16 core to [email protected] so... either B0 stepping requires much less voltage or we can forget about all core overclocking. Anyway, even if that were the case, 4.7Ghz turbo is enough I think for any game to run smoothly and number crunching  16 core is much better then high clock. The price is a bit sad (749$$) but it is half that of Intel HEDT CPU so... not so bad maybe?


Price is right for 16 cores, more than right but doubt it would be used for gaming, not even with heavy streaming in mind. It's indubitably a number cruncher CPU. Might call it Threadripper for workstation, not server. 
I could have used it for CAD related work couple of years ago but as I'm retired my aim is for 3800x and that should be more than enough until next gen if not much longer.


----------



## SaccoSVD

it is sad is 750USD, well mostly because all rumors were wrong about the prices. To me an all core OC to 4.2GHz is meeeeeh! I wanna see higher numbers so that CPU is not for me.

I'm getting the 12 core instead. I doubt I would be able to squeeze a lot of OC with this board but should run fine at stock.

I think with these clock speeds OCing will not be necessary. You'll probably loose that one core boost in favor of a lower all core clock. We'll see.

I'm going Liquid Metal with this one permanently for sure (OC'd or not). Trying to squeeze more from it while keeping temps manageable. Hopefully with LM the boost core can be sustained longer, or who knows, permanently.

Too bad our VRM heatsinks are made from aluminium, otherwise I would even venture to use LM on them too muhaha! (of course nail varnish on everything around)


----------



## Grin

upgraditus said:


> Recently bought one of these boards (and a 2600) as a cheap in-road to 3700x, since they're currently just ~£77 in the UK.
> 
> I wasn't really surprised but it did not want to boot with XMP settings for this B-Die 2x16GB kit (3200cl15) Hoped using the Ryzen DRAM calc might help but even safe mode fails too. Some things are different/wrong and there's a few missing from the calc vs this BIOS, it says to use "channel" for interleaving but that fails to boot regardless. Whats weird is I got it working @ 3066cl14 for a day then the next day it failed to boot and would not run it again but 3000cl14 is working?
> 
> Got a 2x8GB Crucial Sport LT 3000 kit to test when it arrives.


Welcome to our looney 3000 club 😉

Liquid Metal? Really? 🙂 What I am planing to do with my mobo is just paint 🎨 “3000 max memory” in different colors on it and put it on the wall as an artwork. Then I’ll buy the new good mobo.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Oh yeah Liquid Metal.

Last time I tried it was 10c less on my CPU. It was a bit of a learning process but the results were simply impressive.


----------



## upgraditus

MishelLngelo said:


> Price is right for 16 cores, more than right but doubt it would be used for gaming, not even with heavy streaming in mind. It's indubitably a number cruncher CPU. Might call it Threadripper for workstation, not server.
> I could have used it for CAD related work couple of years ago but as I'm retired my aim is for 3800x and that should be more than enough until next gen if not much longer.


They are marketing up the L3 even calling it "gamecache" smh. I expect some people that have plenty of disposable income but little sense to be blagged into thinking they need a 12/16 core CPU for gaming... LOL


----------



## mat9v

upgraditus said:


> They are marketing up the L3 even calling it "gamecache" smh. I expect some people that have plenty of disposable income but little sense to be blagged into thinking they need a 12/16 core CPU for gaming... LOL


Fortunately we can all ignore it because we have some sense and buy the CPU because of it's performance and not funny claims. Or not buy is if it does not perform up to our expectations. Hopefully it will perform so the renaming L3 cache to gamecache will mean nothing.
On the other hand, AMD claims that including 64MB of L3 cache allowed them to increase performance in games substantially by mitigating IF access latencies, so if you blink the right way you can almost understand naming it "gamecache".


----------



## SaccoSVD

When you see the tiny 16MB cache in a 9900K you realize these zen chips are something else.

The 3900X has 64MB L3 cache, a total of 70MB between L2 and L3

The 3950X has 72MB L2+L3 cache

So these two are very close to eachother.

I don't think there is ANY need for a gamer or even audio producer (me) to get the 16 core. It is only useful for 3D and Video rendering. Yes you could game with freaking good FPS on it but the price / value is just not there.

I only wonder if precision boost 2 will allow us to crank the one core boost to around 5GHz


----------



## upgraditus

Started skimming this thread from the beginning lastnight and read about the cold boot issue (1.2v DRAM), makes sense now why I got from 2933->3000->3066 but the next day it failed. I'm guessing there's no easy way around this?

Crucial dimms are in, nudged these up slowly without touching any timings or anything else yet from 2933 (docp) to 3200 so far, going to cook dinner and tinker some more later.


----------



## Grin

«understand naming it "gamecache".» 
Yah! I’ll have a gaming processor with gamecache in addition to my gaming mouse and gaming mouse pad I am sorry but it’s absolutely unprofessional marketing...


----------



## Grin

“these zen chips are something else.”
No doubt they are absolutely different. They’re a dual socket in one package with one or two processors aka chiplets installed and one North bridge aka I/O. It is UMA dual socket with all its well known pluses and penalties


----------



## SaccoSVD

I just think that amount of L3 has to be only good


----------



## SaccoSVD

Interesting.


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> When you see the tiny 16MB cache in a 9900K you realize these zen chips are something else.
> 
> The 3900X has 64MB L3 cache, a total of 70MB between L2 and L3
> 
> The 3950X has 72MB L2+L3 cache
> 
> So these two are very close to eachother.
> 
> I don't think there is ANY need for a gamer or even audio producer (me) to get the 16 core. It is only useful for 3D and Video rendering. Yes you could game with freaking good FPS on it but the price / value is just not there.
> 
> I only wonder if precision boost 2 will allow us to crank the one core boost to around 5GHz


According to the podcast of Ian Cutress (from Anandtech) and L1Techs ( 



 ) after AMD tech demo, PBO will for the first time allow user to set a frequency target and there were no mention of any limits on that. So it MAY be that the 12 core mini monster will be capable of high frequency if cooled properly and have the 48 MB L3 cache (60 total). Personally this is the one I'm looking for, 16 cores is just too pricey. Unless we learn that 16 cores have mach higher quality silicon due to binning.... then all bets are off for my purchase 
Then there is the x570 boards price to take into account and finding one that will feed 16 cores at up to 4.7Ghz may be a challenge (for my checkbook), then there is a cooling for that, I suppose something from EKW or Alphacool would be in order... I suppose together that would be on order of 1300$? The CPU price difference in total cost is not so significant at that point. If one is willing to pay at all, that is


----------



## upgraditus

Well 3200 from base 2933 DOCP wasn't stable, tried ryzen dram calc again without much luck (appeared stable but ultimately failed), then I noticed I've been mixing up fields when inputting timings! 

The guide I looked at said you didn't need to pay attention to the order since they are always laid out the same in the BIOS, well; no they are not! it's no wonder I have been having issues LOL. The first field is correct (tCL) but the following two (tRCDRW & tRCDRD) are reversed, probably not an issue for most if they run the same like 15-15-15 but the calc is giving me for eg 16-16-19 and I have been inputting as that but the result is 16-19-16 due to the reversal.

Anyway after realisng my error and correctly inputting the fields I've just tested the fast preset for 3000 which gives me 14-14-16-14-32 which previously failed to boot and now appears fully stable, there is hope yet!

soc voltage on auto is strange, stock freq 2400 is under 0.9v, docp applied gives 2933 and 1v soc, nudge it up to just 3000 and soc jumps to 1.1v, currently using calc rec of 1.0125v.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So the new Prime X570 Pro supposedly costs 428.37 USD

https://www.pcbuildersclub.com/en/2...erboards-emerged-high-prices-for-motherboads/

What?!?! That's even more than the cost of the VI Hero on ryzen gen 1.

MOBO manufacturers went just crazy. And I'm not buying. Is like they went from milking us with Intel boards to milking us with AMD boards.

As I said, if I really need a new MOBO is gonna be a X470 Taichi which costs half of that right now.

I'm sad you cannot curse in this forums because I'm really mad with all this price gauging. What are they thinking?!!?


----------



## MishelLngelo

One of main reasons I (almost) never had Intel is because of price gouging, CPUs as well as unreasonably and out of proportion expensive MBs. I haven't heard of any plans to stop x470 production. I wouldn't by x570 MB even if it was at same prices as x370/470 boards since they are quite enough for any new 8/16 and possibly 12/24 Ryzen. My plan is for 3800x as it's next up to my 2700x with a meaningful upgrade.


----------



## ObscureScience

SaccoSVD said:


> So the new Prime X570 Pro supposedly costs 428.37 USD
> 
> https://www.pcbuildersclub.com/en/2...erboards-emerged-high-prices-for-motherboads/
> 
> What?!?! That's even more than the cost of the VI Hero on ryzen gen 1.
> 
> MOBO manufacturers went just crazy. And I'm not buying. Is like they went from milking us with Intel boards to milking us with AMD boards.
> 
> As I said, if I really need a new MOBO is gonna be a X470 Taichi which costs half of that right now.
> 
> I'm sad you cannot curse in this forums because I'm really mad with all this price gauging. What are they thinking?!!?


https://www.tomshardware.com/news/msi-amd-x570-motherboard-pricing,39593.html

Basically, there's no reason for most of us to go above x470.


----------



## MishelLngelo

ObscureScience said:


> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/msi-amd-x570-motherboard-pricing,39593.html
> 
> Basically, there's no reason for most of us to go above x470.


No, not as long as power delivery is adequate. RAM problem is adequately solved and with right BIOS it should be able to match any maximum CPU frequency. That leaves only PCIe v4.0 and that's hardly going to be of concern next couple of years.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So I ordered an Asrock X470 Taichi and an extra CPU power cable. The board was 240 Euro not so long ago, now 200 USD / Euro.

I'm almost sure my X370 Pro is not the best to overclock a 3900X (probably the VRM is in the weak side) and I really wanna tinker with the Tai Chi board now.

Main reason for purchase was: Impulse, currently have the cash and wanna see where my 1800X goes with that new board + having a decent MOBO with PBO for the new CPU.

Second reason: After the X570 launch it may happen that this X470 board goes up in price or suddenly is hard to come by.

I guess I'll keep commenting here for a while though.


----------



## upgraditus

Even with the 2x8GB E-Die kit I cannot get higher than 3066 and still maintain decent timings, started to regret not stumping up more cash but the equiv X470 is more than double


----------



## 1TM1

I noticed memcadbuscsODTdrvstren=60 cures cold boot restarts.

16GB 3200-14 b-die tested at 3133-14 (PrimeX370Pro MB, errors if higher) with 8 threads of memtest via Dramcalculator151 (12GB) to 800%(100% each) and 8 threads of Prime95blend (2GB) simultaneously, then shutdown pull the plug, then retest to 3200%(400% each) also simultaneously dram151 with prime95. No power cycles after cold boot with memODT60.

Other settings: [email protected]@1.29v, ProcODT53, dram1.39, SOC1.09, other cadbus Auto(24 in BIOS4801 agesa0072a), timings from BIOS-Tool-AsusSPD-XMP#1, TrdrdsclTwrwrscl4, others on Auto, LLC3 CPU 130% 350 extreme, LLC2 SOC 130% 350 extreme.

games CreedUnity and GRW ok in SLI surround 3x1440. POSTs at 3600-16 with ProcODT60 1.45ram 1.15soc but not stable.
Waiting for agesa1001... any day now... should help with b-die


----------



## SaccoSVD

For those wondering on a X470 board. I have been tinkering with my new X470 Taichi and I could get stable 3200Mhz on my RAM kit.

That exact RAM kit, a very unlikely to work on first gen ryzen was unable to hit 3200 on my old Prime X370 Pro.

On the X470 Taichi I just entered all the values (not only timings) from the DRAM calc and voila!

https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/c728il/x470_taichi_64gb_4dimm_hynix_afr_at_3200mhz/


----------



## mat9v

SaccoSVD said:


> For those wondering on a X470 board. I have been tinkering with my new X470 Taichi and I could get stable 3200Mhz on my RAM kit.
> 
> That exact RAM kit, a very unlikely to work on first gen ryzen was unable to hit 3200 on my old Prime X370 Pro.
> 
> On the X470 Taichi I just entered all the values (not only timings) from the DRAM calc and voila!
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/c728il/x470_taichi_64gb_4dimm_hynix_afr_at_3200mhz/


Well, another confirmation that this MB is far from good memory wise. I won't even try using 3xxx CPU on it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

That was my reasoning, as faithful our Prime X370 has been. ASUS or any other manufacturer didn't put as much effort on first gen boards.

I doubt the VRM will cope with a 3900X

Both my Prime and my 1800X are going for sale soon.


----------



## jacqlittle

@SaccoSVD I think the problem is the IMC oy your R7 1800X (1st Gen) not the RAM probably.

Anyways, performance of RAM at those settings are very bad, I own a R7 1700 that can't do 3200MHz on the RAM too, but can do 2933MHz CL16-15-15-15-35 at 1.35V with SoC Voltage at 1.1V (Auto) perfectly. Mi kit is 2666MHz native, and Hynix MFR which are worse than yours AFR, and performance is better than yours at 3200MHz with those losing latencies.

Edit: I would like to ask you a question since I see that you have a 1st generation Ryzen: does offset voltage work with your CPU? I have tried a lot of different BIOS and it does not do anything to me, I always have to use manual voltage.

Sorry for my bad english, I'm not english native.


----------



## SaccoSVD

I'm still tuning up the latencies. But yes, not the best RAM for ryzen.

I'm actually quite happy because this is a 64GB kit. And is real hard to find fast 64GB kits...not they are all gone from MindFactory.de for example. And if you look at the throughput is quite good despite the latency. As an audio producer I can tell it makes no real difference, it won't cause more audio dropouts because of a 88ms latency in the RAM.

I've also read RAM latency will mean less with Zen 2 as there will be less trips to DDR since the L3 is so large on those chips.

I agree, I also think RAM has more to do with the CPU than the MOBO, but for some reason it was quite harder to get anything from 3200Mhz on the Prime X370 Pro.

It could all have something to do with the DRAM calc. Maybe I couldn't get the right numbers for this RAM kit before.

I just decided to go safe and upgrade board to something that wasn't gonna cost a X570 and give me a better VRM to try squeeze as much from a 3900X without worrying.


----------



## jacqlittle

@SaccoSVD thanks for answering. Could you tell me something about offset voltage?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SaccoSVD

You can use PBO and offset voltage in this board. I never tried since I'm still on a 1st gen Ryzen.

I will have a clearer view once I get my hands on a 3900X. I suspect it will be truly epic to see PBO2 in action. I do not want an all core OC this time, I want to shift the PBO to a higher level, have my couple cores boosting to max and all cores boosting lower while rendering, or anything all core.


----------



## iMaceh

*BIOS 5008*

New BIOS released!!! PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 5008


----------



## iMaceh

New bios released!!!


PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 5008
Update new AGESA to improve compatibility;
Recommend updating the BIOS via EZ Flash.


----------



## mat9v

Probably ZEN2 compatibility at last. New AGESA and all that


----------



## jacqlittle

SaccoSVD said:


> You can use PBO and offset voltage in this board. I never tried since I'm still on a 1st gen Ryzen.
> 
> I will have a clearer view once I get my hands on a 3900X. I suspect it will be truly epic to see PBO2 in action. I do not want an all core OC this time, I want to shift the PBO to a higher level, have my couple cores boosting to max and all cores boosting lower while rendering, or anything all core.


I also have a Ryzen 1st generation, I was referring to offset voltage (vs manual voltage) with it.

If I'm not wrong, that feature is in the BIOS from the first BIOS versions (when 2nd gen didn't exist yet) isn't it?

Thanks!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Offset or Static Vcore has been and will always be there. I've read about people using offset vcore without any problem.

PBO, I don't know. I cannot see any PBO option using my 1800X in this board. I assume I'll get to see it once I upgrade.

I think gen 1 don't support / have PBO, is only for gen2 and onwards.


----------



## jacqlittle

PBO I think is only for 2nd gen Ryzenm but offset voltage with my processor and mobo don't work (I flashed a lot of BIOS versions, some very old too) that's why I'm confused, I think it should work.

If you have not tried it and can not confirm it, then nothing, thanks anyway.


----------



## kikimaru024

These are super cheap right now (£77) - decent board for 3700X?


----------



## jacqlittle

kikimaru024 said:


> These are super cheap right now (£77) - decent board for 3700X?


From what I have read about this board, for the 1st generation Ryzen it is not bad, but due to the amount of complaints I see that it has on the RAM, I would look for other options if you want to install high frequency RAM with it.


----------



## SaccoSVD

If you buy a RAM kit in the QVL you'll get your RAM up to speed. I think this board is great for a 3800X

Right now I would venture to say I'd get my kit working as good as in my new X470 Taichi. Simply because the Dram Calc has evolved into a very accurate app and it was only now that I could calculate the right values for my kit. I can't assure that since I don't use my Prime board anymore.

My reasoning has to do to the fact 3200 tight timings simply won't work in the Taichi, exactly in the same way it was in the Prime. But i never tried my loose timings on the Prime. I do need loose timings because my kit is "special"

Also, RAM has much more to do with the CPU than with the MOBO. I've seen over and over T topology boards are not the best for RAM OC yet I have my kit running at 3200 on the Taichi with T topology. 

If you see about RAM compatibility and slots in the Taichi manual you'll find some diagrams that basically say a 4dimm Dual Rank kit will only run at the lowest 2133 or 2666 speeds. Which looks like a very sad picture. In reality it seems you can put there almost any kind of RAM and make it work with the calculator.

If I was planning to get a 3800X I would stayed on this board. I only upgraded to get the beefier VRM from the Taichi board for an upcoming 3900X.

Now there is something interesting on the X470 Taichi and 1st gen Ryzen.

In my prime board I got 1780 CB15 points.

On the taichi there is NO way I can get more than 1680 CB points. I think is because there is no "Performance Bias" as in the Prime.

So, there you go. I think the Prime board is still a great one and probably right now you can find them almost for free brand new.


----------



## MishelLngelo

DOCP may not be applying exact XMP profiles on all RAM, I know that my RAM's XMP is not anywhere close to XMP and when XMP values are set manually it still would not accept all values but input different ones or just refuse to boot. If I set DOCP to 3000 and memory to 3600MHz I get this working excellent.


----------



## kikimaru024

OK, my RAM is G.Skill F4-3000C15D-16GRBB - I don't see it on any QVL lists.

I'm assuming (by this list) that it's Samsung D-Die.

I'm guessing this isn't suited to Ryzen?


----------



## SaccoSVD

kikimaru024 said:


> OK, my RAM is G.Skill F4-3000C15D-16GRBB - I don't see it on any QVL lists.
> 
> I'm assuming (by this list) that it's Samsung D-Die.
> 
> I'm guessing this isn't suited to Ryzen?


Is probably suitable, but ASUS didn't test/listed that specific one. 

It is not guaranteed to work, that's it. Probably if you weren't a tech savvy you will not have a clue what to do but in our case we can make any kit to work.


----------



## crakej

What AGESA version do you have in your new bios?


----------



## Keno34

2019/07/01 10.31 MBytes
PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 5008
Update new AGESA to improve compatibility;
Recommend updating the BIOS via EZ Flash.
Is this bios compatible with Ryzen 3000?


----------



## crakej

Keno34 said:


> 2019/07/01 10.31 MBytes
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 5008
> Update new AGESA to improve compatibility;
> Recommend updating the BIOS via EZ Flash.
> Is this bios compatible with Ryzen 3000?


Yes, it will be. I'm interested to learn which AGESA ver it is and hearing any feedback. I'm guessing it will be ver 1001 - maybe 0072 but with Ryzen 3xxx coming out in just days they need to get these updates out. Both of these versions are Ryzen 3xxx compatible.


----------



## Reous

@crakej
To see what agesa it is just check my uefi/bios/agesa list 
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/ultimative-am4-uefi-bios-ubersicht-01-07-19-a-1228903.html


----------



## crakej

Reous said:


> @crakej
> To see what agesa it is just check my uefi/bios/agesa list
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/ultimative-am4-uefi-bios-ubersicht-01-07-19-a-1228903.html


Ah ha! Thank you - I knew I'd seen this somewhere....


----------



## strumf666

If they really managed to tone down fast memory dependency for 3rd generation this board just became so much better


----------



## RamenRider

Wow where has this thread been all my life? Does anyone use modded bios's?



ObscureScience said:


> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/msi-amd-x570-motherboard-pricing,39593.html
> 
> Basically, there's no reason for most of us to go above x470.


Hmm what about memory speed and timing/stability? I also forgot but I watched this video about x570s on how just more stuff they added and why it was so more expensive. It might have been from Gamer's Nexus.


----------



## SaccoSVD

RAM stability is between the CPU's memory controller and the RAM....the MOBO plays a small part on it given the BIOS is good enough and has the appropriate AGESA code.

I wouldn't be too worried between Daisy chain and T topology. My results on a T topology board proves it.


----------



## menyus420

Hi!

Does anyone know what this header is wired to next to the BIOS chip? 
I hope it is wired to the BIOS chip, because i have a bricked BIOS and want to flash it with a raspberry pi 3.
The user manuals and docs does not even mention this header.

https://linustechtips.com/main/uploads/monthly_2019_07/bios.png.1cef73cf49420526eff7e69a78d9259a.png

Thanks!


----------



## SaccoSVD

Sad to hear. Hmmm it looks like a USB header. Are there BIOS programmers that connect to these headers?

It does look indeed like that header is related to the BIOS chip.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Reous

Example picture:


----------



## SaccoSVD

Thank you so much sir! Really helpful.


----------



## 1TM1

short version:
By hook and by crook it seems I got the 3200-14 to work with prime X370-pro through combined wisdom of the internet, @theStilt prior recommended CAD_BUS 30-30-30-30, Calculator151 and own experience. I had C6H, Taichi, and this primeX370pro presents the most interesting challenges.
Timings were from Calculator configured for this b-die 3200-14 XMP through Debug, then preset increased gradually 3200,3333,... to 3466 Safe at which timings it passed memtest on 16 threads and prime95 on 16threads without errors.
SOC was upped a few clicks to 1.125 based on experience with this board. Having RTC window open probably helped memtest pass  
This is 1700 cpu 3850 1.331v, dram 3200 1.42v soc 1.125v, timings and RTT from calculator for 3466, cad_bus 30303030 from Stilt.
Prime95 is good at finding odd RAM errors which low-temperature HCI memtest missed. Took about 1 hour for 5 large and 5 small FFT cycles to pass 24K. Once it passes the 24K test it's golden (pun intendeded). 
--
Walkthrough for memory configuration in prime x370-pro (with some pictures):
after the Independence Day sale at microcenter where primeX370-pro could be picked up for $50 ($20 if bundled with a cpu) this may help new owners of this board with a good VRM which handled up to 154 Watts to a 65-watt CPU (see hwinfo pic).
Start in BIOS 5008 with RAM setting 200 MHz below rated (e.g. start with 3000 for 3200).
leave voltages, timings and ProcODT on Auto, set DRAM to 1.35v
if it boots, good. if not, decrease RAM by 200 to say 2800. Write down XMP timings from BIOS-Tool-SPD or take a picture by F12.
boot to windows, in DRAM calculator 1.5.1 switch profile to Debug and enter XMP timings, set frequency 3-6 levels above rated (3466 timings worked for me to run 3200 rated b-die at 3200).
in BIOS set rated DRAM frequency, voltages, calculated timings, ProcODT and RTT. For me only the Stilt CAD_BUS 30-30-30-30 worked. I set max DRAM volts per calculator and also for this board increased SOC from 1.10 to 1.125.
power configuration set to LLC3 130% 350 extreme for both CPU and SOC.
reboot and if it passes memtest good (I used 16 threads to 1600% in Calculator), proceed to Prime95 (16 threads) blend. 
If memtest shows errors then calculate timings for a higher frequency (e.g. 3533 or 3600). 
If 3600 timings don't work then in BIOS set lower frequency (e.g. from 3200 to 3133) and repeat.
After memtest and Prime95 pass, proceed to the dreaded cold boot test: let all fans spin down, shutdown and unplug the PC for several seconds, then restart. 
If the system power-cycles on startup this means RAM is unstable. Sometimes (slightly,1-2 clicks) higher SOC may help - on this board, and sometimes higher CadBusCsOdtDrv may help.
If neither helps, reduce the RAM frequency or use looser timings to get a stable PC unless you like to reinstall windows from scratch.
Finally after the memtest100% (about 30 minutes), Prime95 24K (~1 hour) and cold boot (1 minunte) pass, the all-important memtest 400% (2 hours on 16 threads to 6400%).

cooling the CPU is very important for Prime95. mileage will vary, but PC performs nearly same with cpu at 3700 and at 4000. now I use 3850.
my coolermaster 120lite is the little AIO that could. my previous corsairH60 at twice the price couldn't. both used the expensive silver heat paste.

if all is ok, for the sake of system integrity run "sfc/scannow" to make sure OS is intact after the tweaking.
if good, make a restore point (Win+Pause, Advanced-Protection-Create). 
memory transfer rate tests showed that going from M-die Hynix [email protected] to b-die Samsung [email protected] on this board (cost $60 extra, now less on sales) increased data rate 9% from 44 to 48 GBps. GRW tested +2-3fps (4-6%) and ACU went from ~50 to consistently above rate-limited 60 fps (20%?), both in surround 1440.
warm boot time went from 23 to 18 seconds but that could include the win10_1903 etc. Taskmanager-Startup BIOS time went from ~12 to 8.7 sec.


----------



## menyus420

Reous said:


> Example picture:


Ahhh thank you so much! I can finally fix the motherboard and bring it back to life. Thanks!


----------



## opethdisciple

Do we know yet if this board will work with the new Ryzen 3000 chips?

I'm tempted to upgrade 2700x to a 3700x/3800x.


----------



## ignite

opethdisciple said:


> Do we know yet if this board will work with the new Ryzen 3000 chips?
> 
> I'm tempted to upgrade 2700x to a 3700x/3800x.


Isn't there a BIOS update already for it? I just picked up this board and both a 2700X and 3600 and debating which to keep. Need to get up to date on BIOS updates first. 


Is there a specific way to update this BIOS is my board came with 3805 or just download latest update and flash it along with AMD chipset drivers?


----------



## MishelLngelo

ignite said:


> Isn't there a BIOS update already for it? I just picked up this board and both a 2700X and 3600 and debating which to keep. Need to get up to date on BIOS updates first.
> 
> 
> Is there a specific way to update this BIOS is my board came with 3805 or just download latest update and flash it along with AMD chipset drivers?


Might or might not work, I can go only by comments for c6h, it fires up with AGESA 1002 but doesn't work well, AGESA 1007ba is needed.


----------



## CoccoBill

I'm planning to upgrade my RAM from 16 to 32GB, currently have 2x8GB FlareX F4-3200C14D-16GFX. Anyone had success with 4x8GB? Will it work at all and if yes, at what speed?


----------



## geronimo

guys last few days I'm experiencing problems with cooling fans. without reason (in idle) the speed goes to max. I think it's related to aida being active all the time cos I'm using OSD.
is there any solution to this? 
I've seen on the web same thing happens with hwinfo.

currently I'm on bios 4801 and win7 64. latest updates/drivers. 
thx.


----------



## 1TM1

setting powerdown=disabled may help reduce latency at 3200
-
edit: good that I re-tested. it's back to square 3133 for now as HCImemtest showed errors. at least powerdown=disabled keeps the latency low.
--
edit: got 3200-14 stable, windows runs ok but Memtest stability remains elusive at 3333-14 and 3400-14. 
3200-14 safe and fast settings for 5008 and 5216 bioses are attached
--
edit: 3266-14 stable but 3200-14 is faster overall (less time to run memtest and higher geekbench214).


----------



## MrThatGuy

I'm currently working on this board with a 3700x.

BIOS: 5008
Memory: 2x16 GB kit of crucial ballistix 3200 Mhz (BLS2K16G4D32AESC) 
GPU: MSI GTX 1080 Armor in the primary slot
GPU: GT 730 in the last PCIe slot (4x) for extra displays


Some issues/thoughts I've noticed so far.

1. Resume from sleep seems to be broken.
2. Booting from my main windows install seems to take about 5 minutes. When I disconnect that boot drive and two 2 TB drives that are in a raid 1 managed by windows; I can then boot from my test install on a different drive without issue.

CPU:
1. With all bios settings at default, the boot voltage seems extremely high according to HWINFO64. Its averaging over 1.45v which doesnt really seem safe to me....
2. I had to disable everything related to CBS/XFR/PBO (which for some bizarre reason are spread over several different menus) to stop the CPU from boosting to crazy high voltages. If the readings in HWINFO64 are correct, it sits nicely at its stock 3.6 Ghz @ around 1.025v.
3. The default SOC voltage is 1.1v, and so far I haven't seen any info about whether this is reasonable or not.
4. Setting a manual voltage offset and CPU multiplier doesn't seem to allow the CPU to downclock.

Memory:

1. With the 2x16 GB crucial kit, I am currently working on getting it stable at stock timings. I was able to get into windows and run some stress tests at 3400 but it was far from stable.
2. I also tried running my 3200 Mhz flarex kit and it ran nicely at 3200 14-14-14-36, however I pretty much had to leave all the other timings on auto to reliable get the system to post.


TL;DR: Bugs galore. Wait for updated BIOS


----------



## CoccoBill

CoccoBill said:


> I'm planning to upgrade my RAM from 16 to 32GB, currently have 2x8GB FlareX F4-3200C14D-16GFX. Anyone had success with 4x8GB? Will it work at all and if yes, at what speed?


Seems like I can get another 2x8 of the same FlareX for around the same price as 2x16GB of Ripjaws V 3200C16D. Is it a no-brainer to get the 2x16?


----------



## zajin

MrThatGuy said:


> I'm currently working on this board with a 3700x.
> 
> BIOS: 5008
> Memory: 2x16 GB kit of crucial ballistix 3200 Mhz (BLS2K16G4D32AESC)
> GPU: MSI GTX 1080 Armor in the primary slot
> GPU: GT 730 in the last PCIe slot (4x) for extra displays
> 
> 
> Some issues/thoughts I've noticed so far.
> 
> 1. Resume from sleep seems to be broken.
> 2. Booting from my main windows install seems to take about 5 minutes. When I disconnect that boot drive and two 2 TB drives that are in a raid 1 managed by windows; I can then boot from my test install on a different drive without issue.
> 
> CPU:
> 1. With all bios settings at default, the boot voltage seems extremely high according to HWINFO64. Its averaging over 1.45v which doesnt really seem safe to me....
> 2. I had to disable everything related to CBS/XFR/PBO (which for some bizarre reason are spread over several different menus) to stop the CPU from boosting to crazy high voltages. If the readings in HWINFO64 are correct, it sits nicely at its stock 3.6 Ghz @ around 1.025v.
> 3. The default SOC voltage is 1.1v, and so far I haven't seen any info about whether this is reasonable or not.
> 4. Setting a manual voltage offset and CPU multiplier doesn't seem to allow the CPU to downclock.
> 
> Memory:
> 
> 1. With the 2x16 GB crucial kit, I am currently working on getting it stable at stock timings. I was able to get into windows and run some stress tests at 3400 but it was far from stable.
> 2. I also tried running my 3200 Mhz flarex kit and it ran nicely at 3200 14-14-14-36, however I pretty much had to leave all the other timings on auto to reliable get the system to post.
> 
> 
> TL;DR: Bugs galore. Wait for updated BIOS



Thanks dude! Keep us posted on your findings. I'm still on the fence for a 3600, waiting for new BIOS and more of you early adopters to help me decide


----------



## MrThatGuy

Yeah it's a mess right now, but from the little bit of gaming I've done, the performance is outstanding when compared to the R5 1600 I was previously using.


----------



## ignite

MrThatGuy said:


> I'm currently working on this board with a 3700x.
> 
> BIOS: 5008
> Memory: 2x16 GB kit of crucial ballistix 3200 Mhz (BLS2K16G4D32AESC)
> GPU: MSI GTX 1080 Armor in the primary slot
> GPU: GT 730 in the last PCIe slot (4x) for extra displays
> 
> 
> Some issues/thoughts I've noticed so far.
> 
> 1. Resume from sleep seems to be broken.
> 2. Booting from my main windows install seems to take about 5 minutes. When I disconnect that boot drive and two 2 TB drives that are in a raid 1 managed by windows; I can then boot from my test install on a different drive without issue.
> 
> CPU:
> 1. With all bios settings at default, the boot voltage seems extremely high according to HWINFO64. Its averaging over 1.45v which doesnt really seem safe to me....
> 2. I had to disable everything related to CBS/XFR/PBO (which for some bizarre reason are spread over several different menus) to stop the CPU from boosting to crazy high voltages. If the readings in HWINFO64 are correct, it sits nicely at its stock 3.6 Ghz @ around 1.025v.
> 3. The default SOC voltage is 1.1v, and so far I haven't seen any info about whether this is reasonable or not.
> 4. Setting a manual voltage offset and CPU multiplier doesn't seem to allow the CPU to downclock.
> 
> Memory:
> 
> 1. With the 2x16 GB crucial kit, I am currently working on getting it stable at stock timings. I was able to get into windows and run some stress tests at 3400 but it was far from stable.
> 2. I also tried running my 3200 Mhz flarex kit and it ran nicely at 3200 14-14-14-36, however I pretty much had to leave all the other timings on auto to reliable get the system to post.
> 
> 
> TL;DR: Bugs galore. Wait for updated BIOS


Thanks for you input!

Just updated to 5008 just to be ready if I decide to keep a 3600 or 2700X. Right now it seems 2700X might be a better choice if BIOS isn't ironed out in the next 10 days for me (when my return period is up). 

Are the bugs zen2 related or BIOS wide?


----------



## MrThatGuy

ignite said:


> Are the bugs zen2 related or BIOS wide?


Not sure, I haven't tried putting my 1600 back in. I want to try a fresh windows install too; my test drive still has 1809 while my daily driver (the one with boot issues) is on 1903. Neither work with sleep mode though.


----------



## ignite

MrThatGuy said:


> Not sure, I haven't tried putting my 1600 back in. I want to try a fresh windows install too; my test drive still has 1809 while my daily driver (the one with boot issues) is on 1903. Neither work with sleep mode though.


If I keep the 3600, I'll report also how sleep acts on a new install and whatnot. I used a trash HDD to install W10 with 2700X+X370 running 5008, but didn't try those basic things. Pretty much just CPU-Z built in stress tests and memtest. 

However, booting on 5008+2700X wasn't bad considering I was using an 80GB 2010 Scorpio Blue. Took a couple minutes after a reboot.


----------



## MrThatGuy

Quick update then back to testing.

I fixed the sleep mode problem, I started off setting the bios to defaults and it worked fine.

As I kept going it turns out that the issue was that I had to set ALL the PBO and CBS/XFR settings to auto. Weird.

On the upside, it looks like changing the CPU core current limit in the digi+ VRM settings is also what was causing the super high voltages during boost. At the default 100%, the voltages are much more reasonable.

I am also able to boot and stress test the 2x16 GB crucial kit at 3400 Mhz, 16-18-18-38-60; Its loose but so far its not throwing errors. Cant wait to see how far I can push them!


----------



## ignite

MrThatGuy said:


> Quick update then back to testing.
> 
> I fixed the sleep mode problem, I started off setting the bios to defaults and it worked fine.
> 
> As I kept going it turns out that the issue was that I had to set ALL the PBO and CBS/XFR settings to auto. Weird.
> 
> On the upside, it looks like changing the CPU core current limit in the digi+ VRM settings is also what was causing the super high voltages during boost. At the default 100%, the voltages are much more reasonable.
> 
> I am also able to boot and stress test the 2x16 GB crucial kit at 3400 Mhz, 16-18-18-38-60; Its loose but so far its not throwing errors. Cant wait to see how far I can push them!


So looks like it's pretty stable so far! 

How does the 3600 play with ram. Is it a picky as prior zen or it's not as reliant on specific speeds? I picked up a Ballistix 3200 kit but wondering if I need to OC those for 3600 as opposed to letting them run at 3200 for 2700X.


----------



## MrThatGuy

ignite said:


> How does the 3600 play with ram. Is it a picky as prior zen or it's not as reliant on specific speeds? I picked up a Ballistix 3200 kit but wondering if I need to OC those for 3600 as opposed to letting them run at 3200 for 2700X.


From the quick reviews I've sen online, the performance difference of Ryzen 3000 with fast memory is not nearly as much as Ryzen 1000/2000 with fast memory.


----------



## MishelLngelo

MrThatGuy said:


> From the quick reviews I've sen online, the performance difference of Ryzen 3000 with fast memory is not nearly as much as Ryzen 1000/2000 with fast memory.


It must bee as sweet spot is 3777MHz and 3600MHz best buy.


----------



## Sleepyza57

Have anyone tried to boot up any Ryzen 3xxx CPU with 4801 bios? Just wondering. I'm still on 4801 bios and not sure if I want to update to 5008 bios. I'm not in rush to upgrade. I'll have to wait until next year.


----------



## AndreiD

Got my R5 3600 today, the board seems stable so far (BIOS 5008), not getting any WHEA errors with my RTX 2060 like other people are reporting on different boards, which is something I was afraid of. 
One issue was getting my RAM to its rated 3200Mhz C16, I had to basically ease it in with steps, so I went from 2133 to 2666 to 2933 to 3200 and that seemed to work. Going 3200 directly would cause boot loops for whatever reason. My old R7 1700 could at most do 3000Mhz, anything higher and I'd get memory errors but the R5 3600 doesn't seem to have any issues with 3200Mhz, excellent! 
Haven't tried tweaking more timings or overclocking yet, performance seems good stock, it's boosting to 4.2Ghz on all cores with 1.35~1.375v depending on workloads I throw at it, gaming wise it's almost always at its max turbo. 
I have it under a Noctua D15 so temps are pretty tame too (32~40C idle and 60~70C load with an ambient of 20C and fans at 50%). This is another issue I've encountered, the temperature sensor at the back of the socket which is what the CPU cooler fan profiles are based on doesn't seem to go past 50C even when Tdie is at 70C, so I guess the compute die isn't generating enough heat to actually rev up my fans so they're stuck at the default setting of 50%. Doesn't seem to matter much on the D15 since it's such a big hunk of metal, but if you have a smaller cooler try setting a more aggressive fan profile. 

Compared to my old R7 1700 @ 3.8Ghz the stock R5 3600 (which seems to stick to the 4.2Ghz boost most of the time) has slightly lower multithreaded scores, about 5~10% lower but 20~30% higher single core scores. Not a bad upgrade imo. 

PS: Make sure to Clear CMOS before adding a new CPU in, might spare you some headaches.


----------



## Arni90

Sleepyza57 said:


> Have anyone tried to boot up any Ryzen 3xxx CPU with 4801 bios? Just wondering. I'm still on 4801 bios and not sure if I want to update to 5008 bios. I'm not in rush to upgrade. I'll have to wait until next year.


I think you'll be fine.
My 3900X booted just fine on an X470-F running 4804, it just took a while.


----------



## MrThatGuy

I've spent a bunch of time on memory this week. Cant even remember how many times I've cleared the CMOS today lol.

Anyways, I've learned a bunch.


One of the most annoying issues I've noticed is that when tightening the timings, if you go too far then you will be forced to clear your CMOS. Upon booting back up with defaults and loading a previously stable profile at higher memory frequency, the next attempt to POST will fail. To get around this you have to set the memory frequency to 3000 MHz or lower, reboot, then go back into the BIOS and then set it to the desired value. 

The next one is just kind of weird. I noticed that when you push the memory frequency above 3200 Mhz, the FLCK will always default to 1600 Mhz if you leave it on Auto, so initially when I was pushing to 3400 Mhz, the memory and IF were running out of sync. Annoying, but easy enough to force.


Nothing I've tried has allowed the system to POST with the memory above 3400 Mhz, so I focused on tightening timings. I'm not sure if I've reached the limit of the board or the BIOS is just not mature. 

Right now, I've got all the Digi+ VRM settings at default. Vdroop on the SOC seems to take it down from 1.15v -> 1.13, but it stays stable there.


Besides all that, I've had decent luck tightening the timings. I'm actually pleased to see 2x16 GB sticks doing this well?

Currently at:
FLCK 1700 Mhz @ 1.05v
Mem 3400 Mhz 14-20-15-38-60 @ 1.43v
SOC 1.15v BIOS
CPU: Everything Auto, Voltage offset of -0.05v

I used this reddit thread: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/bnm2z7/how_does_micron_edie_fare_for_memory_overclocking/

as a reference for the memory in conjunction with the Ryzen Dram Calculator


Suggestions welcome, I think I've exhausted my knowledge getting this far.


----------



## A_free

I though that I should give it up with that board. But with cheap Elite Ballistix 3600CL16 ($120 mine) upgrade suddenly it can go 3200 and above. Currently 3466CL14 rock stable, 3533CL14 and 3600CL16 system stable but not in prime95. DDRAM voltage 1.45, SOC 1V, _53ohm_ ProcODT (60 and above does not boot), rest memory parameters is default. 2700x with Precision Boost ON. Latest BIOS.
Unfortunately latest Dram Calculator doesn't support Micron E-Die and 3600 or above.


----------



## AndreiD

Managed to get 3466Mhz C16 stable with the fabric at 1:1 (1733Mhz), getting around 70~71ns memory latency in AIDA64. Did a few runs of over 1000% in RAMTest, for all intents and purposes the board doesn't seem to have any issues with higher RAM frequencies, I wonder what the limit is with Zen 2, because with my original 1700 all I could do was 3000Mhz.


----------



## MishelLngelo

AndreiD said:


> Managed to get 3466Mhz C16 stable with the fabric at 1:1 (1733Mhz), getting around 70~71ns memory latency in AIDA64. Did a few runs of over 1000% in RAMTest, for all intents and purposes the board doesn't seem to have any issues with higher RAM frequencies, I wonder what the limit is with Zen 2, because with my original 1700 all I could do was 3000Mhz.


Well, Zen2 base IMC is 3200MHz and coupled by better cache, RAM should be more efficient even if not higher frequency. Specialized AGESA will help to, if nothing then to lower latency. Faster (by frequency) RAM is not necessarily faster overall or have more of impact on total system performance.


----------



## AndreiD

My kit is only rated for 3200 C16 so it doesn't have too much margin but I reverted back to XMP timings because for whatever reason I got a random reboot earlier today. It was most likely an issue with the Nvidia GPU since a component of the nvidia driver showed up as failing in Event Viewer, but I'm just playing it safe until we get a new Agesa and Nvidia releases their driver fix.


----------



## RamenRider

Everyone take a look at this reddit thread. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ccsh2v/has_anyone_tried_this_potential_gaming/ Is this FCLK bug relevant to us?



1TM1 said:


> Came across a most useful post in years at http://adoredtv.com/community/hardw...um/getting-ram-stable-on-picky-ryzen-systems/ while searching for ryzen 5008. Latency fell from 75 to 71. Testing as outlined in my previous post 2 days ago.
> --
> edit: good that I re-tested. it's back to square 3133 for now as HCImemtest showed errors. at least powerdown=disabled keeps the latency low.



Wow that worked. My 1600 can do 3200 now.

Edit some of my games were unstable. But I now got 3033 at 1.2v. I'm happy.  Lasting longer is fine.


----------



## pannalicour

Hello guys I am new in this thread. I have a x370 asus prime pro. I was wondering if someone in this thread tested a 3900x on this board? I have also a corsair h60 (2018) and good airflow in my system. Thx


----------



## Crunch77

Using a 3700x on a x370 asus prime pro.
Getting crazy high Tctl temp of 94,8C. under Prime95 load. CPU temp reads around 68C in HWiNFO64. Arctic Freezer 33 plus is only a tad warm.
Seems the Tctl is reported wrong.


----------



## MrThatGuy

After a fair amount of testing, I'm closing in on getting my 2x16 GB kit to 3600 Mhz 14-20-14-36-58 1T. Raising both the CsOdtCmdDrvStren and CkeDrStren to 60 Ohm lets the board post at higher memory frequencies. I haven't tried going for higher frequencies yet.

Running the userbenchmark test puts memory latency around 66ns

Another issue I've noticed is that at these speeds, it seems like PBO doesnt work and manually raising the PPT/TDC/EDC does nothing, so the all core speeds drop a bit under load. 

During memtest I get about 1 error every 90 minutes, and I'm not sure what to try at this point. Any ideas would be great. Right now I'm running another memtest after raising the CPU ODT from 53 -> 60

Memory voltage: 1.475
SoC voltage: 1.15
SoC LLC: Level 3
CPU Voltage: Auto
CLDO_VDDG: 1.090v


----------



## Ph42oN

If you can do 3600 ram on this motherboard looks like i will have no reason to upgrade motherboard after i upgrade cpu. Before i was thinking about doing that because i couldn't do above 3200, but i thought maybe better wait for zen 2. I think im going to get 3700x later, i might wait for some sales.


----------



## Diablosbud

I installed my Ryzen 5 3600 yesterday and so far it seems like 3600 MHz RAM and the equivalent fabric clock of 1800 Mhz are stable. I've tested with 2 hours of Prime95 blend and have been changing around the timings to try to get more performance. 

I can boot with 3733 MHz, but it's not stable. I think because I'm trying to keep the fabric 1:1 with the RAM. I know this RAM can run 3733 MHz because I did a long time ago on Skylake.


----------



## Nonbiter

Crunch77 said:


> Using a 3700x on a x370 asus prime pro.
> Getting crazy high Tctl temp of 94,8C. under Prime95 load. CPU temp reads around 68C in HWiNFO64. Arctic Freezer 33 plus is only a tad warm.
> Seems the Tctl is reported wrong.



Put your CPU voltage to auto and check for the voltage and temperature in the BIOS.





MrThatGuy said:


> After a fair amount of testing, I'm closing in on getting my 2x16 GB kit to 3600 Mhz 14-20-14-36-58 1T. Raising both the CsOdtCmdDrvStren and CkeDrStren to 60 Ohm lets the board post at higher memory frequencies. I haven't tried going for higher frequencies yet.
> 
> Running the userbenchmark test puts memory latency around 66ns
> 
> Another issue I've noticed is that at these speeds, it seems like PBO doesnt work and manually raising the PPT/TDC/EDC does nothing, so the all core speeds drop a bit under load.
> 
> During memtest I get about 1 error every 90 minutes, and I'm not sure what to try at this point. Any ideas would be great. Right now I'm running another memtest after raising the CPU ODT from 53 -> 60
> 
> Memory voltage: 1.475
> SoC voltage: 1.15
> SoC LLC: Level 3
> CPU Voltage: Auto
> CLDO_VDDG: 1.090v



Are you experiencing high auto voltage and temperatures too? Reason I ask is I see you have PTT reduced down to 88W in Ryzen Master.


----------



## MrThatGuy

Nonbiter said:


> Are you experiencing high auto voltage and temperatures too? Reason I ask is I see you have PTT reduced down to 88W in Ryzen Master.


Not since resetting the BIOS to defaults. I figured out that in order to change the PBO settings you have to go to the other PBO menu under the advanced tab....


----------



## MrThatGuy

Update: I can get the board to boot into windows with 3800 Mhz memory 1:1 with the IF at 1900 Mhz, however it is not stable. Even when cranking the CLDO_VDDG up 1.19v the system hard resets to a black screen during P95. 

To get that far I lowered the CPU ODT to 40 Ohm. I went all the way down to 28 Omh, but it didn't change anything. I think I've reached the IF speed limit for this particular chip.


----------



## Crunch77

Nonbiter said:


> Put your CPU voltage to auto and check for the voltage and temperature in the BIOS.


Reset bios. Settings auto for mostly everything but still using PBO and same result.


----------



## Kloudx

i bought a 3600x to replace my 1700 
but having issues with ram wont pass 2400mhz and my ram is gskill ryzen flare X 3200mhz cl14 ram 

and cpu z says voltage hits 1.428v under load

temps are reasonable havent passed 55c under aida64 stress testin but im on a 240mm cooler master liquid cooler

i guess we need a bios update or something


----------



## Diablosbud

Kloudx said:


> i bought a 3600x to replace my 1700
> but having issues with ram wont pass 2400mhz and my ram is gskill ryzen flare X 3200mhz cl14 ram
> 
> and cpu z says voltage hits 1.428v under load
> 
> temps are reasonable havent passed 55c under aida64 stress testin but im on a 240mm cooler master liquid cooler
> 
> i guess we need a bios update or something


For my Ryzen 3600, I need to set 2400 MHz or lower on my first boot up (after clearing the BIOS or setting up the PC). After that, I can reboot and set pretty much any memory speed. I'm running 3600 MHz on my G Skill B die.


----------



## Kloudx

Diablosbud said:


> For my Ryzen 3600, I need to set 2400 MHz or lower on my first boot up (after clearing the BIOS or setting up the PC). After that, I can reboot and set pretty much any memory speed. I'm running 3600 MHz on my G Skill B die.


i tried that doesnt seem to work for me not sure why might try to loosen timings later... 

did u mess with Fclock ?


----------



## Diablosbud

Kloudx said:


> i tried that doesnt seem to work for me not sure why might try to loosen timings later...
> 
> did u mess with Fclock ?


I have my FCLK manually set to half of my RAM and that seems to work. So right now it's 3600 MHz RAM and 1800 MHz FCLK. 

Edit: I think that's how it's supposed to be, with actual RAM clock and FCLK being equal.


----------



## Geezerman

I'm running this board with a R5 2600, crucial 3200 speed ram. no overclocking. I do have the ram set TO DOCP in the bios for the 3200 speed. I did get a blue screen kernel data inpage error, which I read may be ram error. Could the ram need a bit more volts?
Thanks


----------



## MishelLngelo

Geezerman said:


> I'm running this board with a R5 2600, crucial 3200 speed ram. no overclocking. I do have the ram set TO DOCP in the bios for the 3200 speed. I did get a blue screen kernel data inpage error, which I read may be ram error. Could the ram need a bit more volts?
> Thanks


That's my thinking too,push voltage to orange.


----------



## Geezerman

MishelLngelo said:


> That's my thinking too,push voltage to orange.


forgot to ask about the command rate. It's set to 1T when using DOCP. is this correct?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Geezerman said:


> forgot to ask about the command rate. It's set to 1T when using DOCP. is this correct?


It's correct to use what RAM is made for. You could use http://www.softnology.biz/files.html to find most details about RAM you have.


----------



## Geezerman

by the way, is it pretty common for the Asus PRIME X370-Pro to need a ram voltage boost to run at DOCP settings?


----------



## Vorado

https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_x370_vs_x470_vs_x570_-_3600x_3700x_review/1


----------



## Geezerman

Vorado said:


> https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_x370_vs_x470_vs_x570_-_3600x_3700x_review/1


thanks, looks very interesting


----------



## MishelLngelo

Geezerman said:


> by the way, is it pretty common for the Asus PRIME X370-Pro to need a ram voltage boost to run at DOCP settings?


Depends on RAM in question and how good does DOCP translates XMP. Must admit that DOCP is hit and miss with most XMP profiles, manual OC can do better.


----------



## mat9v

Vorado said:


> https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_x370_vs_x470_vs_x570_-_3600x_3700x_review/1


Anyone know what bios version was used in this review?


----------



## Geezerman

I wanted to try the rig out at stock settings. I have bios 5008 installed. Ryzen 5 2600 CPU, Two sticks 8GB each Crucial BLS8G4D32AESBK, rated at 3200 speed. I have everything at stock settings, ram defaults to 2400 speed. I'm still getting random reboots while in windows 10. This happens once a day or so while idling, and browsing the web. I do have Asus AI suite installed, but not using it.

I did find a two year old posting from a company using several of these boards and they reported the exact same problem of reboots while idling. They traced it down, and said to " All you need to do is set to Disabled Global C-State Control in the UEFI"

I'm trying that now, but I understand that C states control is usually very helpful to have on.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Geezerman said:


> I wanted to try the rig out at stock settings. I have bios 5008 installed. Ryzen 5 2600 CPU, Two sticks 8GB each Crucial BLS8G4D32AESBK, rated at 3200 speed. I have everything at stock settings, ram defaults to 2400 speed. I'm still getting random reboots while in windows 10. This happens once a day or so while idling, and browsing the web. I do have Asus AI suite installed, but not using it.
> 
> I did find a two year old posting from a company using several of these boards and they reported the exact same problem of reboots while idling. They traced it down, and said to " All you need to do is set to Disabled Global C-State Control in the UEFI"
> 
> I'm trying that now, but I understand that C states control is usually very helpful to have on.


All I could think of is either CPU or RAM voltage dropping too much at idle, Disabling Global C-State Control prevents it from dropping. Another thing you could try is to set minimum CPU state to 50% or higher in AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan.


----------



## Geezerman

I have also read about other makes of X370 boards having idle problems. One post mentioned the "Power Supply Idle Control" was the problem. I just found it in the UEFI , and have changed it. I'll report back if it solves the problem. 

I did do memtest overnight, and it passed 4 passes, but this was with both ram sticks inserted.


----------



## Xpander69

Geezerman said:


> I have also read about other makes of X370 boards having idle problems. One post mentioned the "Power Supply Idle Control" was the problem. I just found it in the UEFI , and have changed it. I'll report back if it solves the problem.



Yes, have had that issue since the first gen ryzen launch. disabling C6 from UEFI doesnt actually work on this board

all it does is just disabling the package c6 state, not the cores itself.

Under linux i run zenstates to disable the core one also at startup, that fixes the issue for me:


running zenstates --c6-disable

it reports this then:
C6 State - Package - Disabled
C6 State - Core - Disabled


----------



## Geezerman

Xpander69 said:


> Yes, have had that issue since the first gen ryzen launch. disabling C6 from UEFI doesnt actually work on this board
> 
> all it does is just disabling the package c6 state, not the cores itself.
> 
> Under linux i run zenstates to disable the core one also at startup, that fixes the issue for me:
> 
> 
> running zenstates --c6-disable
> 
> it reports this then:
> C6 State - Package - Disabled
> C6 State - Core - Disabled


this is the lab that said , "All you need to do is set to Disabled Global C-State Control in the UEFI" fixed the problem on multiple machines
https://forums.overclockers.com.au/threads/asus-x370-pro-reboot-crash-fix.1219435/

OK, i found the zenstates program, I'll add that to the list to try out.


----------



## Geezerman

so far so good. I have tried the simple "Power Supply Idle Control" in the UEFI . (EDIT Been a bit over two days with no idling problems..EDIT)

Now, does this manipulation of the power supply idle control mean there is a problem with the motherboard, or a problem with the power supply not being able to deliver at such low watts?

Some argue that when the boards get RMA, the replacements dont have the issue.


----------



## Kloudx

*update*



Kloudx said:


> i bought a 3600x to replace my 1700
> but having issues with ram wont pass 2400mhz and my ram is gskill ryzen flare X 3200mhz cl14 ram
> 
> and cpu z says voltage hits 1.428v under load
> 
> temps are reasonable havent passed 55c under aida64 stress testin but im on a 240mm cooler master liquid cooler
> 
> i guess we need a bios update or something


in response to this i decided to mess with the Fclock and im now at 1633 fclock and 3266mhz cl14 ram

i guess we just have to manually input the fclock


----------



## Kloudx

Diablosbud said:


> I have my FCLK manually set to half of my RAM and that seems to work. So right now it's 3600 MHz RAM and 1800 MHz FCLK.
> 
> Edit: I think that's how it's supposed to be, with actual RAM clock and FCLK being equal.


hey are you by chance on Gskill ryzen ram the 3200mhz cl14 b-dies? im thinking to try 3600mhz did you get any gains vs 3200mhz ?


----------



## opethdisciple

Diablosbud said:


> I have my FCLK manually set to half of my RAM and that seems to work. So right now it's 3600 MHz RAM and 1800 MHz FCLK.
> 
> Edit: I think that's how it's supposed to be, with actual RAM clock and FCLK being equal.


Yep. That's how mine works too.

Any higher than 1800 FLCK and I get audio corruption in windows.

As a side not does this board have UCLK? As the guy in the video talks about UCLK and FCLK but I can only find FCLK.

These videos explain everything.


----------



## opethdisciple

The x470 pro received a new BIOS so I am hoping we get one too!


----------



## Kloudx

opethdisciple said:


> The x470 pro received a new BIOS so I am hoping we get one too!


i notice this too also awaiting the new bios


----------



## Kloudx

so i got bored and ran 1.385v ram and now im at 3600mhz ram cl16 and 1800fclock..... i have a creative sound card so imma see if i can do 1900...


----------



## Futsal

Anyone else getting pretty painful boot times? Takes at least 30 seconds before the OS appears.

I think it's because the compatibility support module is enabled. But if I disable the CSM I get no video from my GPU. Is it because I modded the GPU's vbios? Thinking that might put it out of spec for UEFI somehow despite secure boot being disabled. I also get the 3 beeps that mean no VGA detected so something's not right.

Some people I know copied the same upgrades I did. They have fully UEFI compatible parts and they only see the motherboard screen for 10-15 seconds at most...

CPU is a Ryzen 5 3600 and GPU is a Powercolor RX 580 Red Devil.

Also did some memory overclocking but I think my parts are duds. Currently running Micron e-die at 3400cl16. Clock speeds in the 3500-3600 range don't work. Tried 3200 with the "fast" timings suggested by Ryzen memory calculator but they're not stable.

Also like another poster noted the motherboard stops syncing the FCLK to the memory past DDR4 3200 MHz and it needs to be done manually.


----------



## Kloudx

some aida64 benches  and cpuz plus group verification


----------



## Kloudx

Futsal said:


> Anyone else getting pretty painful boot times? Takes at least 30 seconds before the OS appears.
> 
> I think it's because the compatibility support module is enabled. But if I disable the CSM I get no video from my GPU. Is it because I modded the GPU's vbios? Thinking that might put it out of spec for UEFI somehow despite secure boot being disabled. I also get the 3 beeps that mean no VGA detected so something's not right.
> 
> Some people I know copied the same upgrades I did. They have fully UEFI compatible parts and they only see the motherboard screen for 10-15 seconds at most...
> 
> CPU is a Ryzen 5 3600 and GPU is a Powercolor RX 580 Red Devil.
> 
> Also did some memory overclocking but I think my parts are duds. Currently running Micron e-die at 3400cl16. Clock speeds in the 3500-3600 range don't work. Tried 3200 with the "fast" timings suggested by Ryzen memory calculator but they're not stable.
> 
> Also like another poster noted the motherboard stops syncing the FCLK to the memory past DDR4 3200 MHz and it needs to be done manually.


manually set fclock to whatever you desire... seems to affect ram speeds a lot...

im running 1.15 soc voltage and 1.385 ram voltage, im hitting 3.8ghz ram cl16 on gskill ryzen 3200 bdies

re the boot times they are slower since i changed cpu's but nothing too bad i guess


----------



## MishelLngelo

Kloudx said:


> manually set fclock to whatever you desire... seems to affect ram speeds a lot...
> 
> im running 1.15 soc voltage and 1.385 ram voltage, im hitting 3.8ghz ram cl16 on gskill ryzen 3200 bdies
> 
> re the boot times they are slower since i changed cpu's but nothing too bad i guess


FCLK should always be half of effective RAM frequency, ie. FLCK 1600 for 3200MHz RAM.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

I've not found too many other people experiencing my problem but there's at least a few. I dropped a 3600 into my Asus Prime x370 Pro on 5008 BIOS but I get (sometimes) instant blue screens on auto vcore voltage. 
I've tried many many different BIOS settings but the only way I can get the system stable is to set a fixed voltage for vcore. Setting vcore back to auto and tweaking any other setting (SoC voltage, power supply idle control, disabling C-states, running memory at 2133mhz, running memory at slacker timings, changing ryzen balanced power plan minimum cpu frequency) doesn't resolve these instant blue screens. I cleared CMOS before switching CPU and I'm on the latest chipset drivers. 

Anyone have any ideas? Someone else said a fresh windows won't stop the blue screens but I'm going to try that anyway. I would like to understand why the system isn't stable at total stock and auto voltages. 

Thanks!

EDIT: info for some of the bsod below: 
ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x1BFCC0) Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL - Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above
ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!setjmpex+0x8169) Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL - Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above
ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x1BFCC0) Error: KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE - Bug check description: The kernel has detected the corruption of a critical data structure. The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## strumf666

MishelLngelo said:


> FCLK should always be half of effective RAM frequency, ie. FLCK 1600 for 3200MHz RAM.


Apparently that's not the case:


----------



## MishelLngelo

That's not what I have seen but it's with x470 MB and 3700x. Latency shoots high with any misalignment.


----------



## Futsal

Got my 3600 and e-die to pass 8 hours of memtest64 at 3466cl16. SOC at 1.05v and DRAM at 1.35v. Tried higher voltages but I honestly can't tell if it improves stability. Very simple tweaks but there's definitely some room for improvement.

Enabled PBO +200MHz and now the 3 strongest cores can boost to 4367 MHz at 1.45v.

Also did anyone notice that this board runs at PCI-E 4 on bios 5008?


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Great to see that this is a helpful community


----------



## Futsal

Are you suggesting we know the solution to your problem but aren't telling you? :doh:

Try uninstalling Ryzen Master if you use it. I get a guaranteed BSOD every time it starts.


----------



## shotround

whats your llc at? I got those bsod while oc'ing cpu and ram with a 1700x. my experience is below.

setting soc to llc4 with vsoc at 1.1V (auto) got me semi-stable. then increasing ram voltage as needed for the ram oc.

i have cpu at llc3 and less aggressive oc while ram at max stable oc. I also had to tone down gpu oc.

as I read my own response, I wonder if its better to drop ram speed to increase oc on cpu. firmware and drivers are newest available. im not doing anything that needs oc, just oc'ing because I can. not planning on buying new/better components anytime soon. need to get away from the vga monitor first.

micron b-die 2400 @ 3133, 1.35V.
1700x @ 39GHz, 1.425V. 
cpu voltage can be reduced with less ram oc. 



> EDIT: info for some of the bsod below:
> ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x1BFCC0) Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL - Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above
> ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!setjmpex+0x8169) Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL - Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above
> ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x1BFCC0) Error: KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE - Bug check description: The kernel has detected the corruption of a critical data structure. The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## AndreiD

BIOS 5204 is out with AGESA 1003AB (not ABB), you can find it on the global site under Windows 7 32bit. 
Fixed RAM issues (like having to stutter step from 2666 -> 2933 -> then 3200 or higher for settings to work), CPU seems to be boosting better now for whatever reason (SC scores improved by 1~2% in benches), idling works properly too, AMD Overclocking menu was expanded with new options and also addedadded option to load AMI NVMe driver. 
Good update thus far, everything seems to work well albeit I'm keeping my 3600 at stock settings. Low bin B-die seems to be doing 3466Mhz C16 (1T; GDM/PDM OFF) fine too, haven't tried to see if 3600Mhz C16 is stable on this version, will post if I do but I'm happy with the performance now. 

Would recommend updating to this version based on current impressions.


----------



## Futsal

Flashed 5204. Just a reminder but it clears all settings including OC profiles. Haven't tried OCing memory some more yet.
-Lost PCH readings in hwinfo (not like they worked properly in the first place)
-Not much difference in boot times
-XFR section now leads to a duplicated PBO page. So XFR config is completely missing now? I don't think it worked properly to begin with anyways.
-PBO settings are still duplicated across 3 different pages for some reason
-New section for infinity fabric settings
-AMI native NVMe driver, not sure what this does
-Some more miscellaneous new settings
-Not much difference in 3600 boosting behavior, will have to wait and see. PBO +200 still lets cores boost above 4.2 GHz
-Hwinfo still reports PCI-E 4 support not sure why it didn't get patched out yet

Nothing important is broken so far so I'm going to call it a safe update. :specool:


----------



## AndreiD

Main issue right now is still the CPU sensor being decoupled from T-die and the difference is pretty massive, over 20C so my CPU fans stick close to idle. 
It's a bit silly when T-die is at 77C and CPU sensor sits at 54C, not sure how they managed to break it for Zen 2 because it was fine on my old 1700.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

AndreiD said:


> BIOS 5204 is out with AGESA 1003AB (not ABB), you can find it on the global site under Windows 7 32bit.
> Fixed RAM issues (like having to stutter step from 2666 -> 2933 -> then 3200 or higher for settings to work), CPU seems to be boosting better now for whatever reason (SC scores improved by 1~2% in benches), idling works properly too, AMD Overclocking menu was expanded with new options and also addedadded option to load AMI NVMe driver.
> Good update thus far, everything seems to work well albeit I'm keeping my 3600 at stock settings. Low bin B-die seems to be doing 3466Mhz C16 (1T; GDM/PDM OFF) fine too, haven't tried to see if 3600Mhz C16 is stable on this version, will post if I do but I'm happy with the performance now.
> 
> Would recommend updating to this version based on current impressions.


Thanks for reporting your findings on the new BIOS, I'm just about to flash it.


----------



## Futsal

My 3600's highest boost is now 4317 instead of 4367 MHz. :thinking:

Shouldn't matter too much since that boost was only ever available for a split second but that sucks.


----------



## yuriylsh

fatboyslimerr said:


> Thanks for reporting your findings on the new BIOS, I'm just about to flash it.



Did 5204 fix your issues? I have the same problem with bluescreens (after clearing CMOS, clear windows install, latest chipset drivers, etc.), had to put back my 1700 for the time being...


----------



## giofrida

Guys, I need help in controlling case fans. On my old P8Z68 I could use Speedfan but the new ITE chip on the X370 Prime Pro is not supported by the program.
Since I wanted to turn off the fans and I also wanted a fan speed less than the minimum 60% imposed by the original bios, I flashed the modded 4602X bios and connected the fans to the W_PUMP+ header. Problem is that no matter which value I put in the "Max. Duty Cycle", the fan speed goes to 100%, which makes the PC really loud. 
Is there any fix for this?


----------



## Reous

giofrida said:


> Problem is that no matter which value I put in the "Max. Duty Cycle", the fan speed goes to 100%, which makes the PC really loud.



Do you mean the value jumps back to 100% or the fan still run at 100%? Are you sure the fan is connected to the Pump connector? Have you maybe set the PWM or DC wrong?


----------



## giofrida

Reous said:


> Have you maybe set the PWM or DC wrong?


Yes, sorry I forgot to add some details. W_PUMP is configured in DC mode. I need it because some fans are 3 pin (and are connected to the rest of them with a Y-splitter) and also because in PWM mode I cannot turn them off.


Reous said:


> Are you sure the fan is connected to the Pump connector?


Yes, I'm sure of it. 


Reous said:


> Do you mean the value jumps back to 100% or the fan still run at 100%?


No, the duty cycle value does not change, it's just the fan speed that goes to the maximum. 
I'm sure of it and it's easy to test it. If you change "AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Lower Temperature" to something lower than the current CPU temperature, you can then adjust "AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Min Duty Cycle" to test the fan speed. If you do the same with "AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Upper Temperature" and "AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Max Duty Cycle" you realise that this value is completely ignored.


----------



## Reous

giofrida said:


> Yes, sorry I forgot to add some details. W_PUMP is configured in DC mode. I need it because* some fans* are 3 pin (and are connected to the rest of them with a Y-splitter) and also because in PWM mode I cannot turn them off.



Does this mean you have connected 3 and 4 pin fans on the Pump connector? If yes this is probably the reason why. You can only connect 4pin (PWM) or 3pin (DC) otherwise you will have the problem you talking about.


----------



## giofrida

Yes, the splitter connects both 3 pin and 4 pin fans. You can see all the fans with the first two wires (12V and gnd) connected in parallel together. 
Anyway, I tried connecting a single 4 pin fan to the header, but I obtain the same results: fan does not stop in PWM mode and in DC mode it goes to 100% no matter what value I put in "Max Duty cycle".


----------



## fatboyslimerr

yuriylsh said:


> Did 5204 fix your issues? I have the same problem with bluescreens (after clearing CMOS, clear windows install, latest chipset drivers, etc.), had to put back my 1700 for the time being...


Unfortunately not and now I can't get my memory stable at 3200mhz it was on the previous BIOS version. I'm leaning towards all my issues being related to my memory kit so I'm going to try a different memory kit and see how I get on.


----------



## Reous

giofrida said:


> Anyway, I tried connecting a single 4 pin fan to the header, but I obtain the same results: fan does not stop in PWM mode and in DC mode it goes to 100% no matter what value I put in "Max Duty cycle".



Well i think to stop a pwm fan in pwm mode you have to set the min and middle duty cycle and not the max duty cycle. Same for 3pin DC fan. Maybe you can play with these values.


----------



## shotround

Reous said:


> Well i think to stop a pwm fan in pwm mode you have to set the min and middle duty cycle and not the max duty cycle. Same for 3pin DC fan. Maybe you can play with these values.


only fans I could get to stop are the chassis fans via 'fan control (F6)' in bios. the 'F6' key on the keyboard. in DC mode, there is a box that says 'fan stop' or something similar. but I haven't tried with the newer bios in the last year or so.


----------



## Pablogamer

Return to 5008, with the 5204 the same timmings are not stable that with the old bios.


----------



## yuriylsh

fatboyslimerr said:


> Unfortunately not and now I can't get my memory stable at 3200mhz it was on the previous BIOS version. I'm leaning towards all my issues being related to my memory kit so I'm going to try a different memory kit and see how I get on.


Thanks for the update, hopefully different ram kit would work out for you. Please let me know if it is (or isn't) the case.


----------



## giofrida

@Reous

Well, at last I solved the issue by myself. Pushed from your bios modification I decided to do it on my own. 
I reduced to 0 the minimum allowed Duty Cycle and increased from 75°C to 100°C the maximum allowed temperature source (since, as we know, CPU source is already 10 degrees more than the effective die temperature).
This worked wonderfully for temperature limits, but not really for Duty Cycle, which could not go lower than 60 in DC mode and 20 in PWM mode. Using a disassembler software, it was easy to find that those limits were hard-coded inside the Setup module. Changing them to 0 completely removed the limits.

In the attachment you can see my current setup.

The only problem left is that you can't edit the fan curve using Q-fan. It seems that it is using hard-coded limits in there too.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Pablogamer said:


> Return to 5008, with the 5204 the same timmings are not stable that with the old bios.


What RAM kit do you have? I have Samsung B-dies V2 3200mhz CL16-18-18-38 and I can't get anything but 2400mhz CL16 stable. 
Even just changing the dram voltage stops the system from POSTing


----------



## Pablogamer

fatboyslimerr said:


> What RAM kit do you have? I have Samsung B-dies V2 3200mhz CL16-18-18-38 and I can't get anything but 2400mhz CL16 stable.
> Even just changing the dram voltage stops the system from POSTing


KFA2 4000Mhz CL19 - Samsung B-Die. Right now running at 3733 CL18 100% stable.


----------



## iMaceh

A curious thing happens with my motherboard that I do not know if the rest of the users of this board also happens, well, I explain: when the value of the VSOC voltage is "auto", when I set the ram to 2933, 3200 , ... it auto configures to 1.025v ... but when the ram is set to 3000 it increases its value to 1,100v. From what I see, 1,100v is the value it should have from 2,800 or so. Does it happen to those of you who have this plate? This happens to me with a 2700x and a 3700x


----------



## Kloudx

hey i hear the 5008 bios lets you have pcie gen4 but if u update to the new bios/agesia u get downgraded to pcie gen 3 can anyone confirm ?

im on some gskill ryzen mem 3200 cl14 running them very stable at 3800 cl16(same xmp 3200 settings otherwise) 1.385volts soc 1.15v geardown and power down disabled in bios


----------



## iMaceh

Kloudx said:


> hey i hear the 5008 bios lets you have pcie gen4 but if u update to the new bios/agesia u get downgraded to pcie gen 3 can anyone confirm ?
> 
> im on some gskill ryzen mem 3200 cl14 running them very stable at 3800 cl16(same xmp 3200 settings otherwise) 1.385volts soc 1.15v geardown and power down disabled in bios



i have 5204 and hwinfo64 show that pci express is version 4... waiting for agesa 1.0.0.3ABB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMaceh

Kloudx said:


> hey i hear the 5008 bios lets you have pcie gen4 but if u update to the new bios/agesia u get downgraded to pcie gen 3 can anyone confirm ?
> 
> im on some gskill ryzen mem 3200 cl14 running them very stable at 3800 cl16(same xmp 3200 settings otherwise) 1.385volts soc 1.15v geardown and power down disabled in bios



wait!!! why have you disabled geardown???? if you set SOC in auto with 3200 mhz in ram frecuency what is the voltage of the soc?


----------



## Mr 007

Hi. When I put in a 3800. Then it worked on my old memories of a good run of 3333 16 of 17 17 of 17 36. in the past, on the old 1700 and ryzen . Got the memories of max 3133. And the 3800 is awesome. 



I use asus x370- pro. Bios 5402


----------



## yuriylsh

fatboyslimerr said:


> Unfortunately not and now I can't get my memory stable at 3200mhz it was on the previous BIOS version. I'm leaning towards all my issues being related to my memory kit so I'm going to try a different memory kit and see how I get on.


Did you have a chance to try new memory kit? Did it help with blue screens?


----------



## Pietro

Mr 007 said:


> Hi. When I put in a 3800. Then it worked on my old memories of a good run of 3333 16 of 17 17 of 17 36. in the past, on the old 1700 and ryzen . Got the memories of max 3133. And the 3800 is awesome.
> 
> I use asus x370- pro. Bios 5402


I tried memory OC with 3200CL16 crucial ballisitx sport lt which are based on micron e-dies, they're cheap and even on this crappy board on ryzen 1700 I could go past 3200Cl14 which was max on samsung bdies to 3333/3466CL14 on edies. 

From my tests on 1700, best for memory OC was 1201M, best for CPU OC 3404 with a little worse ram OC.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

yuriylsh said:


> Did you have a chance to try new memory kit? Did it help with blue screens?


Yes I did. Unfortunately I still got frequent crashes with another memory kit if I left vcore on auto. I think my problem is the BIOS is not reading vcore voltage correctly and/or not supplying enough voltage. 
I'm running vcore offset with +0.1125v added and my original memory kit at 2400mhz 1.38v and it's been totally stable. I've also read about a bug that causes the BIOS to always boot at 1.2v regardless of what dram voltage you set. 

The other RAM kit I tried was more stable when trying to increase frequencies. I've bought a new kit with 3200mhz 14-14-14-31 samsung b-dies so we'll see how fast I'm able to get that to run at.


----------



## liszt17

Hi! Can someone tell me, are the x370pro can handle the new ryzen 3900x vrm wise? I have seen buildzoid's video about the prime x470pro vrm overheating with a 2700x oc, and that is "only" an eight core. I think the vrm heatsink on x370 far better, but Im not sure. Are the vrm or heatsink on the x370pro better than the x470pro? Are the csd87350 dual nfets slightly better than the ir3553 power stages? Thanks!


----------



## Mr 007

I was surprised by this, the cpu is the 3800. It works very well with the corsair vengeance 3200 mhz 16 18 18 18 . now running at 3533 17 of 18 18 of 18 36 . The Volt's 1.4 .
And I have a suspicion that the old one from the 1700 works very poorly on some of the memories.


And lol Bios are 5204, a little joke 


And I'm going to need the extra cooling for the memory chips. Starting to get hot . So, now I'm curious as to how high I can go back to those times. First, however, arrange the extra cooling


----------



## Mr 007

Mine is working fine , but I have a lot of cooling fans in my box. The 8 pcs of 120 mm, and a 60mm.And soon one more, Smile


----------



## ZeNch

Hi! Confirm me if the latest bios work with AMD Ryzen 1xxx thanks!

Yes, im here again! I love this board! ... I hope we get a optimized bios for Ryzen 3xxx.

If ever go fine i get Ryzen 3600 in december! 😄


----------



## yuriylsh

fatboyslimerr said:


> Yes I did. Unfortunately I still got frequent crashes with another memory kit if I left vcore on auto. I think my problem is the BIOS is not reading vcore voltage correctly and/or not supplying enough voltage.
> I'm running vcore offset with +0.1125v added and my original memory kit at 2400mhz 1.38v and it's been totally stable. I've also read about a bug that causes the BIOS to always boot at 1.2v regardless of what dram voltage you set.
> 
> The other RAM kit I tried was more stable when trying to increase frequencies. I've bought a new kit with 3200mhz 14-14-14-31 samsung b-dies so we'll see how fast I'm able to get that to run at.


Thank you for the update! 



I hope we will get a new BIOS that would solve the issues with 3xxx soon. I'm glad I did not sell my 1700 immediately after I bough 3700x so was able to come back to it while I'm waiting for a proper BIOS. I'm not glad that my new CPU is collecting dust in the meantime though.


----------



## Mr 007

Yes Yes . I am very surprised what is going on. Understand nothing anymore. But is very happy. To finally reached 3600 Mhz on memories for 3200
I am very very happy now. And now i try to go them faster. I stop on 3600 mhz. but try them faster.



AttachThumbnails


----------



## MishelLngelo

liszt17 said:


> Hi! Can someone tell me, are the x370pro can handle the new ryzen 3900x vrm wise? I have seen buildzoid's video about the prime x470pro vrm overheating with a 2700x oc, and that is "only" an eight core. I think the vrm heatsink on x370 far better, but Im not sure. Are the vrm or heatsink on the x370pro better than the x470pro? Are the csd87350 dual nfets slightly better than the ir3553 power stages? Thanks!


Buildzoid is talking nonsense, 1700x and 2700x had no VRM problems with my x370 pro, with x470 pro even less and that includes 3700x OC-ed to 4.35GHz. It should stand up to 3900x although I can't be sure about any substantial OC.


----------



## gaster

liszt17 said:


> Hi! Can someone tell me, are the x370pro can handle the new ryzen 3900x vrm wise? I have seen buildzoid's video about the prime x470pro vrm overheating with a 2700x oc, and that is "only" an eight core. I think the vrm heatsink on x370 far better, but Im not sure. Are the vrm or heatsink on the x370pro better than the x470pro? Are the csd87350 dual nfets slightly better than the ir3553 power stages? Thanks!


I watched Buildzoid's videos for X470 VRM temps and he wasn't wrong, but I think you have to take his set up into account.
He used a Corsair 400C case and a water cooler. The case is decent, but with a water cooler you don't get much if any air over the VRM heatsinks. A stock cpu cooler would mean the cpu is hotter than water cooling, but the airflow might drop VRM temps around 10 to 20 C depending on the air cooler. A wraith prism moves some serious air and would have to help VRM temps.
Overall the X370-Pro can run a 3900x, but you probably want to use the stock cooler to keep the VRM temps down. The VRM will still probably get pretty warm. I'd say its pushing the board a bit but it will work.


----------



## Futsal

Since everyone is posting AIDA64s...

Ryzen 5 3600 +200 MHz
2x BLS8G4D32AESBK @ 3466 MHz (16-18-18-36 CR1)

Are your cache speeds much higher because you have an octacore?


----------



## Geezerman

which has the better VRM? the x370 pro or the x470 pro?


----------



## Futsal

This internet spreadsheet suggests they're exactly the same which isn't surprising considering the... things in common. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504


----------



## Geezerman

and the ASUS ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING has a slightly better VRM than the x370 pro?


----------



## ZeNch

The latest bios has any improvement over 4207? (With ryzen 1xxx)


----------



## TELVM

Geezerman said:


> which has the better VRM? the x370 pro or the x470 pro?


The problem is not the VRMs, but their heatsinks. Form over function. Look "cool" but lack surface area and thus efficiency.










On the Prime X470-Pro it's even worse, there is a stupid I/O plastic cover blocking airflow around the mediocre heatsink:











Example of a real heatsink. Tons of surface area and a heatpipe to equalize temps making both work as one.










But it is "ugly". And more expensive. So if you increase costs by adding bling bling like stupid plastics and christmas trees, you need to cheap on the heatsinks. Then the otherwise adequate VRMs overheat, and game over.


----------



## mat9v

Futsal said:


> This internet spreadsheet suggests they're exactly the same which isn't surprising considering the... things in common.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...IVNyMatydkpFA/htmlview?sle=true#gid=639584818
Unfortunately, internet is wrong in this case:
X370 Prime Pro - 6x CSD87350 Dual N-FET 40A
X470 Prime Pro - 6x IR3553 40A
They are generally similar, but IR parts are better quality according to Buildzoid, maybe they generate less heat. On the other side, X370 has a better heatsink.
Anyway, I have an IR thermometer and even under 3 hour stress at 4.35Ghz with 230W load on CPU I never saw VRM temps rise above 80C (in software) and 70C on IR thermometer. I do have BQ SilentWing3 cooling the VRM at low speed (because AiO is used). Backside of the board was 72C at the time.

230W is 164A in this case (1.4V) so I seriously doubt that even 3950X would have problems on our board. No extreme overclocking of course, but PBO+AutoOC - easy. 3950X would not reach more then 240W since 3900X tops at about 200W under heaviest loads.
Our VRM is 240A, so 3950X power draw is nowhere near being too much for X370. I think, most cooling methods for CPU would give up before VRMs would reach max safe load.


----------



## A_free

Overall very, very nice bandwidth for [email protected] hynix e-die (nominal 3600CL16,1.35)








CPU: 2700x
tested over ~100 hours with prime95 and MemTest(Helper).
Bios 5008. Reverted back from 5204 that had problems with PBO.
3533 and higher is a no go: no matter what voltage, timings. System is stable but prime95 crashes almost instantly. tRCDRD could be better but 17 is lowest stable.


----------



## strumf666

You can add a fan, to blow over the VRM, if you are using water cooling and shouldn't have any problems with overheating. VRM is apparently capable enough since 3900x is on the list of supported CPUs.


----------



## jsparakov

For some reason my 3600 doesn't boost past 4075 Mhz. I'm on 5204 and 3533 mhz RAM. Temps don't aren't even in the 70s.

Also:

I'm in the latest chipset drivers
I tried enabling and disabling PBO
BIOS reset to default but with DOCP at 3533 RAM Stable (memtest5)


----------



## mat9v

Post a picture of all settings in BIOS, concerning CPU voltages and frequency settings. Set Balanced power profile in Windows.
Core VID is not important only CPU Core Voltage from the CPU section as reported by HWiNFO matters. And of course voltage settings in bios.


----------



## ObscureScience

Did you guys also get a super laggy mouse cursor in the recent bios'? It's like the cursor moves at 10 fps.


----------



## jsparakov

mat9v said:


> Post a picture of all settings in BIOS, concerning CPU voltages and frequency settings. Set Balanced power profile in Windows.
> Core VID is not important only CPU Core Voltage from the CPU section as reported by HWiNFO matters. And of course voltage settings in bios.



Already default Ryzen Balanced Power Plan by installing latest chipset drivers
Voltage settings is default with DOCP: so it's all Auto with the exception of DOCP setting for RAM in Ai Tweaker as the only change
I think attachment below has CPU Core Voltage from the CPU Section. That's all the sensors that involve CPU. Thanks.



ObscureScience said:


> Did you guys also get a super laggy mouse cursor in the recent bios'? It's like the cursor moves at 10 fps.


Yes, right now it's laggy mouse cursor on 5204


----------



## mat9v

jsparakov said:


> Already default Ryzen Balanced Power Plan by installing latest chipset drivers
> Voltage settings is default with DOCP: so it's all Auto with the exception of DOCP setting for RAM in Ai Tweaker as the only change
> I think attachment below has CPU Core Voltage from the CPU Section. That's all the sensors that involve CPU. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Yes, right now it's laggy mouse cursor on 5204


I have a strange feeling that somehow XFR is not working correctly, if the SS you provided was made after some stress testing, then max power consumption should have been higher. What effect, if any, does turning on PBO has on clock in your case? 
Could you try to set power profile to "Balanced" (standard, not AMD one) and "Performance" and check frequencies?
And last, did you have the same problems on 5008 bios? Or did you never try?


----------



## jsparakov

mat9v said:


> I have a strange feeling that somehow XFR is not working correctly, if the SS you provided was made after some stress testing, then max power consumption should have been higher. What effect, if any, does turning on PBO has on clock in your case?
> Could you try to set power profile to "Balanced" (standard, not AMD one) and "Performance" and check frequencies?
> And last, did you have the same problems on 5008 bios? Or did you never try?


SS is after stress testing all-core and in idle. I have to try the old bios 5008 (probably AGESA 1002)
PBO Auto, Enabled, Disabled all have the same effect. Windows Balanced and High Performance and Ultimate Performance give me the same result as the SS I provided.


----------



## Futsal

Could you try adjusting Auto OC to 200 MHz? I don't remember what it's called in the bios, something to do with override. Something weird's going on with your CPU because mine goes up to 1.45v when boosting.

Also if you do manual overclocking boosting won't work properly.


----------



## jsparakov

My 5204 bios is all default right now (F5 default).

That means no manual overclocking.
I tried enabling PBO instead of default Auto along with 200 mhz and the max I get single core is still 4075.


----------



## Shenhua

Hello! I dont know if it is some issue or it something normal with my motherboard. BIOS MOD 3808 Ryzen1800x 3.8ghz manual voltage 1.31750v mided with a multimeter 1.42v, soc voltage 1.03v-multimeter 1.140v, ram 3200 manual oc 1.31v-multimeter test 1.394v, in hwinfo and ryzen I have the same voltage like bios, what i ask it is... All the ppl have the same votages when they're testing with the multimeter or I need to change to bios original and contact Asus support. It will be safe for my components thats voltages or it is some issue?


----------



## ZeNch

Shenhua said:


> Hello! I dont know if it is some issue or it something normal with my motherboard. BIOS MOD 3808 Ryzen1800x 3.8ghz manual voltage 1.31750v mided with a multimeter 1.42v, soc voltage 1.03v-multimeter 1.140v, ram 3200 manual oc 1.31v-multimeter test 1.394v, in hwinfo and ryzen I have the same voltage like bios, what i ask it is... All the ppl have the same votages when they're testing with the multimeter or I need to change to bios original and contact Asus support. It will be safe for my components thats voltages or it is some issue?


What LLC setting do you use? what sensor do you read in hwinfo? What place of mother do you test with multimeter?


----------



## Shenhua

I use LLC 2 +current 120% I read Cpu core(SVI2 TFN) SOC VOLTAGE(SVI2 TFN) CORE VID and from motherboard I read VDDCR CPU,i think coz that it is the LLC from my bios(all this in HWINFO64) and for test all with the multimeter I use that... Soo I think coz something it is wrong with my motherboard or with my bios...i dont know!


----------



## makatech

I am really, really curious and interested in your experiences in upgrading the cpu using the Asus Prime X370-Pro board. Comments, advices and experiences will be highly appreciated.

Is it worth upgrading to a 3000 series Ryzen cpu still using the Asus Prime X370-Pro board? Will I really notice the performance gain or only minor difference?

My current setup:
Asus Prime 370-pro, 1600X OC'ed to 3.95GHz, Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum, Corsair Samsung b-die 2x8GB (CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R).

Running in 1440p, GPU 1080 ti, monitor AOC AGON AG271QG (27").

It's a family computer, sporadic gaming like PUBG, Fortnite, Destiny 2 och LOL. MS Office suite, web surfing, spotify, youtube. Possibly (hopefully) some more picture editing, programming and music production in the future...


----------



## ZeNch

Shenhua said:


> I use LLC 2 +current 120% I read Cpu core(SVI2 TFN) SOC VOLTAGE(SVI2 TFN) CORE VID and from motherboard I read VDDCR CPU,i think coz that it is the LLC from my bios(all this in HWINFO64) and for test all with the multimeter I use that... Soo I think coz something it is wrong with my motherboard or with my bios...i dont know!


Sorry for not answer before but i cant tested with multimeter the board voltages... iMO the voltages in your multimeter are the board sensor readings, equally:

Update drivers
Update HWinfo
I recommend LLC3 or 4 (each LLC is equal a 2 steps of vcore i think)

The SVI values is the more accurate but mother sensors give you more voltage (i dont know why... Losses current after sensor reading?)


Do you read standby or full load voltages?

I dont know if your problem are sensors, softwares, bios or reader method (with multimeter). 


The correct tool to read it is oscilloscope.


----------



## mat9v

makatech said:


> I am really, really curious and interested in your experiences in upgrading the cpu using the Asus Prime X370-Pro board. Comments, advices and experiences will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to a 3000 series Ryzen cpu still using the Asus Prime X370-Pro board? Will I really notice the performance gain or only minor difference?
> 
> My current setup:
> Asus Prime 370-pro, 1600X OC'ed to 3.95GHz, Corsair Hydro H115i Platinum, Corsair Samsung b-die 2x8GB (CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R).
> 
> Running in 1440p, GPU 1080 ti, monitor AOC AGON AG271QG (27").
> 
> It's a family computer, sporadic gaming like PUBG, Fortnite, Destiny 2 och LOL. MS Office suite, web surfing, spotify, youtube. Possibly (hopefully) some more picture editing, programming and music production in the future...


Upgrading? I don't think you have to do that, ZEN2 (Ryzen 3xxx) works very well in our board - there is even a good comparison if you want to read it:
https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_x370_vs_x470_vs_x570_-_3600x_3700x_review/1


----------



## makatech

mat9v said:


> Upgrading? I don't think you have to do that, ZEN2 (Ryzen 3xxx) works very well in our board - there is even a good comparison if you want to read it:
> https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_x370_vs_x470_vs_x570_-_3600x_3700x_review/1


When writing upgrading I am thinking about replacing my Ryzen 1600X to a new one from the 3 series but I'm not sure if it is worth it? I'm really interested in your experiences.

It's impressive that it's possible running a new Ryzen cpu on our old Asus Prime X370-Pro board, perhaps memory speed will be a bit limited comparing to X470 and X570 boards but other than that no issues? Good airflow is advisable I assume (keeping VRM temps under control) if buying something faster than 3700?

Thank you for the article/review, I will read.


----------



## Vorado

Hi all

So i bought a 3900x and use it with x370 prime PRO the experience is like 1st ryzen gen like we are beta testers ....Bios hmm typical amd and asus .Nothing in bios works except RAM i managed to get my rams from 3200Mhz to 3600 MHz with 1.45 dram voltage. 

The big problem for me is temperatures in bios, AI suite , HW monitor in full load i get readings 62 celsius max and in ryzen master shows 70-75-80 and beacuse of this i cant create a fan curve .(im on custom loop)

Any with a Ryzen 3 has some tips ?
Btw im on 5204 bios . 

for infos on default in cb20 cpu boost to 4 ghz in games or 3d mark from 4.2 to 4.5 max core speed was 4.516 Mhz .
VRM temps are ok


----------



## mat9v

So in preparation for 3900X I flashed 5008 bios and while waiting the next few days I got to play with 2700X on this bios.
Lo and behold, I noticed that 2700X started boosting higher with PBO then on modded 4602. Then I got to testing and the scores actually went down compared to 4602 bios, specifically Cinebench R20, while before I cold get easily 4100p on PBO now I was getting only 3850p on average.
Off to another round of testing I went - set 42 multiplier in bios 1.375V on manual LLC3 and started Windows.... WTH???!!! the CPU is not keeping frequency on any power profile, not on balanced, not on Performance or on my own created performance profile, not even on Bitsum Maximum Performance - and the scores are still atrocious, not even stable 3900p - like if this bios completely disregarded forced 42 multiplier !!!
And so it did.
As the "last resort" I set FID to 160 and DID to 8 and restarted - now it works as advertised, keeps 4.2Ghz (with slight spread due to spread spectrum being enabled) and now it shows correct results of almost 4300p.
I wonder how it relates to this bios being ready for ZEN2 and what is more, does it work correctly with it.

I will be trying 3900X in this board and also on Strix X370-F for comparison sake - and the one that boosts higher (or just maybe has a better score) and one that allows my memory to work comfortably at 3733 (it is dual side, 2x16GB) will get to keep the CPU onboard


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Vorado said:


> Hi all
> 
> So i bought a 3900x and use it with x370 prime PRO the experience is like 1st ryzen gen like we are beta testers ....Bios hmm typical amd and asus .Nothing in bios works except RAM i managed to get my rams from 3200Mhz to 3600 MHz with 1.45 dram voltage.
> 
> The big problem for me is temperatures in bios, AI suite , HW monitor in full load i get readings 62 celsius max and in ryzen master shows 70-75-80 and beacuse of this i cant create a fan curve .(im on custom loop)
> 
> Any with a Ryzen 3 has some tips ?
> Btw im on 5204 bios .
> 
> for infos on default in cb20 cpu boost to 4 ghz in games or 3d mark from 4.2 to 4.5 max core speed was 4.516 Mhz .
> VRM temps are ok


Hi, I noticed the same with fan control. I set very steep fan curves assuming CPU will max out at around 60-65 in AI suite. 
Hope this helps


----------



## BK-Morpheus

I don't see, why the BIOS temps are a big problem for some people.


With Zen2, you have core temps (Ryzen Master and HWInfo Tdie is showing this) and mainboard CPU sensor temps.
With current chipset drivers and Ryzen Master, you will see average core temps in Ryzen Master, where as HWInfo Tdie will still show the hottest core temp (let's call it hotspot temp).
Of course, this temperature will jump up and down pretty fast and drastically, depending on the type and amount of CPU load. With highest temps when load is high, but TDP is not yet limiting. So basically when only 2-4 cores are working hard. 

If these hard working cores are within the same CCX, the hotspot temp is even higher, than it is when the load is spread between multiple CCXs (but performance should be better in the same CCX).

If the BIOS fan curves would react to this core CPU temperature, you would hear a lot of short and hard fan ramp ups/downs (even with >15seconds fan smoothing enabled).


After just 5 seconds of high CPU boost and core load, the CPU cooler has not even began soaking in the heat, so if the fans would already jump to max speed at that point, it would not affect the high temperature spike that you see in Ryzen Master or HWInfo at all.

Give it a few seconds more and slowly the CPU temp sensor of the mainboard begins to rise (maybe from 47°C Idle to 52°C after ~20seconds of high CPU load). 

Now the CPU cooler is slowly warming up and now it would make sense to slowly increase fan speeds.

With Zen2 I usually see the mainboard CPU sensor settle between 45 and 48°C after a while (Idle windows), so my fancurve points (low, medium and high temperature thresholds) for the CPU fan are set to 49°C / 55°C / 64°C.
Low/silent fanspeeds of ~450rpm up to 49°C, then higher but still comfortable/silent speeds of ~800rpm at 55°C and from there slowly moving on to max 1300rpm at 64°C (which my system don't reach, as I'm talking about mainboard CPU temp sensor, not Tdie Core temp).
Case fans have similiar temperature threshold points in my curve, but with less rpm at higher temps (~450rpm on Idle and 800rpm max).

So overall, I'm glad, the Prime X370 Pro is using it's own CPU temperature sensor for fancurves, as it's not jumping up and down as fast and hard, as the real core temperature.
This is working very well for me.


----------



## mat9v

BK-Morpheus said:


> I don't see, why the BIOS temps are a big problem for some people.
> 
> 
> With Zen2, you have core temps (Ryzen Master and HWInfo Tdie is showing this) and mainboard CPU sensor temps.
> With current chipset drivers and Ryzen Master, you will see average core temps in Ryzen Master, where as HWInfo Tdie will still show the hottest core temp (let's call it hotspot temp).
> Of course, this temperature will jump up and down pretty fast and drastically, depending on the type and amount of CPU load. With highest temps when load is high, but TDP is not yet limiting. So basically when only 2-4 cores are working hard.
> 
> If these hard working cores are within the same CCX, the hotspot temp is even higher, than it is when the load is spread between multiple CCXs (but performance should be better in the same CCX).
> 
> If the BIOS fan curves would react to this core CPU temperature, you would hear a lot of short and hard fan ramp ups/downs (even with >15seconds fan smoothing enabled).
> 
> 
> After just 5 seconds of high CPU boost and core load, the CPU cooler has not even began soaking in the heat, so if the fans would already jump to max speed at that point, it would not affect the high temperature spike that you see in Ryzen Master or HWInfo at all.
> 
> Give it a few seconds more and slowly the CPU temp sensor of the mainboard begins to rise (maybe from 47°C Idle to 52°C after ~20seconds of high CPU load).
> 
> Now the CPU cooler is slowly warming up and now it would make sense to slowly increase fan speeds.
> 
> With Zen2 I usually see the mainboard CPU sensor settle between 45 and 48°C after a while (Idle windows), so my fancurve points (low, medium and high temperature thresholds) for the CPU fan are set to 49°C / 55°C / 64°C.
> Low/silent fanspeeds of ~450rpm up to 49°C, then higher but still comfortable/silent speeds of ~800rpm at 55°C and from there slowly moving on to max 1300rpm at 64°C (which my system don't reach, as I'm talking about mainboard CPU temp sensor, not Tdie Core temp).
> Case fans have similiar temperature threshold points in my curve, but with less rpm at higher temps (~450rpm on Idle and 800rpm max).
> 
> So overall, I'm glad, the Prime X370 Pro is using it's own CPU temperature sensor for fancurves, as it's not jumping up and down as fast and hard, as the real core temperature.
> This is working very well for me.


On ZEN/ZEN+ you can choose in BIOS to use Tdie or mainboard sensor and there is also an "averaging" option to smooth out sudden jumps in temperature from Tdie. I don't know what happened to them on ZEN2 (since I don't have it at the moment) but the option to choose sensor source should be there as well.
And the way you have your cooling configured works only if you have a lot of room in cooling so it can keep temps down even at low speeds, attempting such a config on AMD provided cooler would result in frequent shutdowns due to overheating.
I prefer to use Tdie as a source with 20%@50C, 40%@60C, 100%@70C and 3 seconds averaging, that way even with overclocking (4.3Ghz 2700X) any sudden loads, even AVX ones like starting Blender will keep noise low right up to 65C (AiO on 3xSilent Wings3 140mm) and then fairly rapidly (3-4 seconds) jump to full speed. Since my cooling can keep 4.3Ghz at full load at 78C with fans at full speed I don't have to worry about noise in any instance except full load .


----------



## BK-Morpheus

I think I never saw the Tdie option for my fan curve reference in the BIOS with my old 1700x, but maybe I haven't really looked for it. 

With Zen2 I can only pick Mainboard or CPU as a reference. In this case "CPU" is the same temp sensor, that shows the CPU temp in the area to the right side of the UEFI BIOS menu, which is equal to the mainboard CPU sensor in HWINfo and not Tdie temp.


By the way, of course my fan curves would work on a stock cooler as well, no shutdown or overheating because there are no fixed RPM values. 

Let's say I have 40% fanspeed @49°C, 65%@55°C and 100%@63°C configured (which should be very near to my actual config).
The stock cooler will simply hover at slightly higher temperatures with higher rpm than I do with the ARO-M14 cooler, but that's all. There should be no overheat, when the stock cooler is running at 100%@63°C. If so, the same overheat would occur when you set just 100% fan speed all the time.


As I said, there is no benefit from letting the fan get up to 100%, when there is a Tdie peak temp of 72°C for 5 seconds and then it goes back down to 53°C, while the CPU cooler itself is still hovering at only ~40°C.
Even using an 3seconds average temp, is not changing that.


I already tried different approaches on fanspeeds and temps. With all fans at 100% my Idle mobo CPU sensor temp will still hover between 40 and 47°C. Temp spike on short loads were also pretty much the same (depending on the load between 60 and 72°C).
After longer stress tests on all cores with permanent 100% fan speed the mobo CPU temp will settle at 56°C (with pretty warm 26,5°C ambient/room temp).


When I use my fancurve, the only differences I noticed (compared to 100% fanspeed):
- silent in Idle and only slowly getting louder over time, when the stress test is running
- reaching the final temp of 56°C (aka ~74°C Tdie tem) quicker, than with permanent full speed fans


The 7nm core chiplet, is the main bottleneck when it comes to hotspot peak temps, no matter how big the cooler or how fast the fan is running. Pretty similar to the older overclocked intel CPUs with bad TIM.


----------



## komodikkio

Hi Mat,
do you mean the PWM/DC switch in the bios' settings page where we define the fan curve?
This is the only _option _i can see with my r1700 on this page



mat9v said:


> On ZEN/ZEN+ you can choose in BIOS to use Tdie or mainboard sensor


Any advice on the best bios to sit on for the r1700? (hw in sign)
I'm actually on the 4024 L2, 30/09/2018 (modded from lermite if i'm not wrong)


----------



## jacqlittle

komodikkio said:


> Any advice on the best bios to sit on for the r1700? (hw in sign)
> I'm actually on the 4024 L2, 30/09/2018 (modded from lermite if i'm not wrong)


In my experience (I have tried many versions) with my R7 1700 version 4207 is going pretty well, there are those who say that other versions are doing better with their RAM, etc ... but this version at least suits me very well.

Could you tell me where you downloaded that version of the BIOS you are commenting on and how it flashes?


----------



## komodikkio

Hi jacqlittle, thanks for your reply 
For flashing i followed the procedure in the readme from this post:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-asus-prime-x370-pro-asus-prime-x470-pro.html
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ow-update-bios-correctly-13.html#post26831993

I downloaded the bin file to flash from this thread maybe, it was from Lermite user, but actually I cannot remember where.
I will try to find the post and relink here
EDIT: File from Lermite attached

I would check Reous' thread for newer modded bios




jacqlittle said:


> In my experience (I have tried many versions) with my R7 1700 version 4207 is going pretty well, there are those who say that other versions are doing better with their RAM, etc ... but this version at least suits me very well.
> 
> Could you tell me where you downloaded that version of the BIOS you are commenting on and how it flashes?


----------



## jacqlittle

@komodikkio Thanks for answering but I see the method a bit complicated, maybe I better leave it as I have it.

Greetings.


----------



## komodikkio

You're welcome jacq. It's all here around 
It's not a big deal really, it looks worse than it is :thumb:


jacqlittle said:


> @komodikkio Thanks for answering but I see the method a bit complicated, maybe I better leave it as I have it.
> Greetings.


----------



## makatech

Some confusing reading here about bios version 5204, is it a keeper or are you avoiding it?

Trying to prepare my computer for a Ryzen 3000 series upgrade, probably 3700X but I'm not totally sure yet. Will memory run faster on our board using a Ryzen 3000 series CPU? I can't get my RAM faster than 3200MHz together with my 1600X.


----------



## BK-Morpheus

For me BIOS 5204 is a keeper, simply because I got some random BSODs in Idle with 5008 and those problems are completely gone with 5204.
Regarding RAM speeds it seems like you can expect better compatibility and higher speeds when switching to Zen2, because of some IMC improvements.


I was never able to run 3200Mhz stable with my DDR2666 Dual Rank Memory kit on the X370 Prime Pro and 1700x (~3066MHz was the maximum I was able to run stable).


After switching to the 3700x, I can run the same memory at 3200Mhz (maybe even slightly higher, but after 3400Mhz would not even show me the post screen, I stopped tinkering with RAM speed at 3200Mhz).


I think some people with better RAMs are already running them way higher than 3200Mhz on this board with Zen2.


----------



## makatech

BK-Morpheus said:


> For me BIOS 5204 is a keeper, simply because I got some random BSODs in Idle with 5008 and those problems are completely gone with 5204.
> Regarding RAM speeds it seems like you can expect better compatibility and higher speeds when switching to Zen2, because of some IMC improvements.
> 
> 
> I was never able to run 3200Mhz stable with my DDR2666 Dual Rank Memory kit on the X370 Prime Pro and 1700x (~3066MHz was the maximum I was able to run stable).
> 
> 
> After switching to the 3700x, I can run the same memory at 3200Mhz (maybe even slightly higher, but after 3400Mhz would not even show me the post screen, I stopped tinkering with RAM speed at 3200Mhz).
> 
> 
> I think some people with better RAMs are already running them way higher than 3200Mhz on this board with Zen2.


Thank you  I should have the basics covered now like Windows 1903, new chipset driver and 5204 bios.

Any specific bios settings you recommend for me after installing the 3700X cpu? 

I will run my board at stock from the beginning but I will definately do some memory tweaking after my system is up and running.

I may play around with overclocking later (not this week), I'm a bit confused about PBO vs manual CCD/CCX OC though... I almost get the impression from some people that PBO should be avoided? I will have to do some more research on PBO and CCD/CCX OC 

Are you running PBO?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Stick to PBO until you find it's highest frequencies, it's more than likely your OC on all cores would be same or even a bit less than that.


----------



## BK-Morpheus

If your use-case contains almost 90% multicore related stuff like encoding/rendering, you could go for a manual OC of ~4.2Ghz @ ~1,325V but you'll loose some performance on applications/games that only saturate 3-4 threads.
As an alternative, you could also just use custom PBO settings and increase current and TDP limits, so you still have the boost algorithm but slightly higher clocks on allcore loads.

I personally did both for a while (just to try it) but went back to let Zen2 do it's own boosting thing with standard TDP and Current Limits.


PBO can now be found in at least three different BIOS options, if I remember correct. Not all of them work. When I tried to increase or decrease TDP limits via BIOS for example, only one of those three PBO menus was working correctly. I think on 5204 it the PBO menu on the main advanced page (where you can also find Vcore etc.) was working fine for me.

Check VDDG and VDDP voltage on Ryzen Master. I think the dram calculator was suggesting ~0.9V for VDDP and VDDG but my board was using way more than 1V for one of them out of the box (I always confuse those two values).
So I changed that value from AUTO to 0.9001V, not sure if this is necessary, but it had no negative effect (so i stuck with this).


----------



## Ph42oN

Edit: Nvm, i think there's problem with my water cooling loop. Anyways, 5204 still gives worse cinebench scores than old versions on my 1600x just like 4602 did. I might keep it anyways, because i think im going to upgrade to 3rd gen bit later.


----------



## makatech

BK-Morpheus said:


> If your use-case contains almost 90% multicore related stuff like encoding/rendering, you could go for a manual OC of ~4.2Ghz @ ~1,325V but you'll loose some performance on applications/games that only saturate 3-4 threads.
> As an alternative, you could also just use custom PBO settings and increase current and TDP limits, so you still have the boost algorithm but slightly higher clocks on allcore loads.
> 
> I personally did both for a while (just to try it) but went back to let Zen2 do it's own boosting thing with standard TDP and Current Limits.
> 
> 
> PBO can now be found in at least three different BIOS options, if I remember correct. Not all of them work. When I tried to increase or decrease TDP limits via BIOS for example, only one of those three PBO menus was working correctly. I think on 5204 it the PBO menu on the main advanced page (where you can also find Vcore etc.) was working fine for me.
> 
> Check VDDG and VDDP voltage on Ryzen Master. I think the dram calculator was suggesting ~0.9V for VDDP and VDDG but my board was using way more than 1V for one of them out of the box (I always confuse those two values).
> So I changed that value from AUTO to 0.9001V, not sure if this is necessary, but it had no negative effect (so i stuck with this).


MEM VDDIO and MEM VTT was showing 0 for me in Ryzen Master, strange? This is working for you with latest version of bios (5204) and Ryzen Master?

I adjusted VDDG and VDDP in bios setting 0.9 for VDDP and 0.95 for VDDG.

Global c-states should be set to enabled, right?


----------



## BK-Morpheus

Yep, for me, Ryzen Master is showing 0,0V for VDDIO and VTT as well.
I have global c-states enabled although "auto" seems to work correct and have them enabled, too.


----------



## makatech

BK-Morpheus said:


> Yep, for me, Ryzen Master is showing 0,0V for VDDIO and VTT as well.
> I have global c-states enabled although "auto" seems to work correct and have them enabled, too.


Ok, "good" then it's nothing wrong with my setup, thank you for replying. Probably current version of Ryzen Master having some issues with our combination of bios and motherboard.

Only been running 3700X since last evening and everything has been working fine but I had to do a CMOS reset after doing some memory tweaking. ;-) First time ever I had to do a CMOS reset with this board. I was really lazy and I tried to use almost the same values as for my old 1600X setup, not a good idea...

I will do this again when I have some more time using Thaiphoon burner and DRAM calculator (starting at safe values).

Currently running 3200 but with default (=awful) timings and DRAM manually set to 1.37V.

I have been trying PBO once with scalar = 7x and +100MHz, worked fine I guess but I don't have much to compare with. In Cinebench R20 I got singlecore 488, multicore 4895, mp ratio showing 10.03 x, maximum temp 73.6

and like I wrote en my last message I adjusted VDDG to 0.95V and VDDP to 0.9V (900 in bios). Not really sure why, just following recommendations. ;-)

I have global c-states set to enabled but I have no idea if Auto is better for this board.

Next step for me is some major memory tweaking but this may take some time and possibly another exciting CMOS reset scenario... ;-)


----------



## Mr 007

Hi, have changed the memories . and it's the best of them is at 3600. have tried and tested the 3800 and the 4000 . Is worse and worse. Yes, go into the guru3d.com . Then there is the one that explains why . If a different memory speed in order ryzen 3000. 

G.Skill trident Z Royal 4233


----------



## fatboyslimerr

I used TPU I setting and now my DOCP profile works perfectly at 3200mhz 14-14-14-31 at 1.35v. If I input these timings manually then it sometimes won't post. 
Very weird behaviour.


----------



## Mr 007

You guys are very lazy to do it. But you are complaining very much at all . 
And look 





The best way is, you set it all to AUTO,.


----------



## makatech

My impression is that our Asus Prime X370 pro board is more sensitive for memory tweaking than our first Ryzen generation. I have had to do two CMOS resets using Ryzen 3700X when trying tweaking my memory. For my Ryzen 1600X I never ever had to do a CMOS reset. I had difficulty getting higher speeds than 3200 stable on my 1600X and similar experience now but it's possible I could get higher speed running with lose timings, not sure. Our board has a pretty poor reputation for memory tweaking though, right? 

I would really appreicate if you guys could give me more tips about memory settings for our board and perhaps posting your settings.

I have this set of RAM myself (Samsung B-die), it's decent/medium Samsung b-die set I think but not among the best. 

Corsair Vengeance LPX Red 16GB (2x8GB) / 3733MHz / DDR4 / CL17 / CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R


----------



## Mr 007

Why don't you learn how a computer works. With all that a computer provides. and to understand what happens when you change various values in the computer.
You will have to gain knowledge. I got a lot of knowledge about computers for years . it was a 386 mhz when the. Lol, back in 1998. it is still the same as it was then. Only a little bit more just a -



And have good weeeeekend now. Smile


----------



## Mr 007

To 1usmus . you are doing a great job. You know, they need to know how a cpu , motherboard ,and other functions. ATTENTION! together. And, more importantly, all this rubbish from Microsoft.


----------



## makatech

For those of you running a Ryzen 3 series processor on Asus Prime X370 Pro, I am very interested in your results using Geekbench 5.

Note: I run my memories in 3200 MT/s and I had PBO enable, +100MHz and scalar 7x. Running a 3700X

My result:
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/74277


----------



## Futsal

Wish somebody could tell me why Ryzen Master bsods my computer when I launch it lol. Once it's installed I have to delete the files to prevent a boot loop.

Already tried some internet rabbit holes like disabling SVM and cleaning up AMD Overdrive. Only thing I haven't tried is disabling stuff like Data Execution Protection. :thinking:


----------



## MishelLngelo

Futsal said:


> Wish somebody could tell me why Ryzen Master bsods my computer when I launch it lol. Once it's installed I have to delete the files to prevent a boot loop.
> 
> Already tried some internet rabbit holes like disabling SVM and cleaning up AMD Overdrive. Only thing I haven't tried is disabling stuff like Data Execution Protection. :thinking:


Since you said "cleaning up AMD Overdrive", I guess you upgraded from an FX system. You should do clean windows install.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

makatech said:


> For those of you running a Ryzen 3 series processor on Asus Prime X370 Pro, I am very interested in your results using Geekbench 5.
> 
> Note: I run my memories in 3200 MT/s and I had PBO enable, +100MHz and scalar 7x. Running a 3700X
> 
> My result:
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/74277


Here is my result: 
https://beta.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/4517

R5 3600, 3200Mhz RAM kit. CPU is at stock because it likes to crash when I try to OC.


----------



## A_free

makatech said:


> For those of you running a Ryzen 3 series processor on Asus Prime X370 Pro, I am very interested in your results using Geekbench 5.
> 
> Note: I run my memories in 3200 MT/s and I had PBO enable, +100MHz and scalar 7x. Running a 3700X
> 
> My result:
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/74277


Thanks. I was curious how 3700X is perform on that board. In my country 3700X it's about 25% more expensive than 2700X I bought a year ago. Online reviews almost always compare stock settings or don't use overclock memory with ryzen+ and that CPU is very sensitive on that matter. I've compared your results to mine: PBO default, undervolt -0.05V, memory @ 3466 14-17-14-30, bios 5008.

click to zoom:


There's something weird about multi threaded crypto score on 3700X (almost a half performance of 2700X).


----------



## makatech

A_free said:


> Thanks. I was curious how 3700X is perform on that board. In my country 3700X it's about 25% more expensive than 2700X I bought a year ago. Online reviews almost always compare stock settings or don't use overclock memory with ryzen+ and that CPU is very sensitive on that matter. I've compared your results to mine: PBO default, undervolt -0.05V, memory @ 3466 14-17-14-30, bios 5008.
> 
> click to zoom:
> 
> 
> There's something weird about multi threaded crypto score on 3700X (almost a half performance of 2700X).


Interesting about multi threaded crypto score, I had no idea about that. I haven't had my 3700X a very long time and I will do some more tweaking. It could possibly be something wrong with my setup?

I have huge problems getting my memory running faster than 3200 MT/s. :-( If I succeed with that I should see higher scores in general.

I have been doing some tweaking today and managed to improve scores, disabling gear down mode and power down mode helped. A bit confusing that dram calculator suggests have these on.
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/81624

I have seen better scores on the Asus Strix X370 board, I know he was running PBO, scalar 7X and +100MHz during this test.
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/78456

and this is my userbenchmark result:
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/19949273


----------



## makatech

A_free said:


> Thanks. I was curious how 3700X is perform on that board. In my country 3700X it's about 25% more expensive than 2700X I bought a year ago. Online reviews almost always compare stock settings or don't use overclock memory with ryzen+ and that CPU is very sensitive on that matter. I've compared your results to mine: PBO default, undervolt -0.05V, memory @ 3466 14-17-14-30, bios 5008.


You are running your memories on @3466 on our board? Impressive, I can't get mine running faster than 3200. :-(


----------



## A_free

Had same problem as you - before I got hynix e-die I couldn't push my memory over @3066 (tried two different vendors 3000 & 3200, don't remember specifications). 

There are relatively cheap compared to samsung b-die and are very ryzen friendly. I chose Ballistix Elite 3600 because it's sale around $100 but cheap new Sport Lt 3000CL15 & 3200CL16 are also hynix e-die. But with lower price some luck is needed to win the silicone lottery. 

Even now I cant pass over @3466 - it's rather CPU's memory controller problem.
With your 3700X I would wait for new ageas. AMD support for their new products is terrible. In past Ryzen 1xxx & 2xxx and DDRs didnt run even at 3000.


----------



## Reous

*Agesa 1003 Patch ABB*
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-5216.zip


----------



## makatech

I have these Samsung B-die memories but not sure how good they are comparing to others, believe they were made 2016. I doubt the binning is among the best comparing to other Samsung B-dies.
Corsair Vengeance LPX Red 16GB (2x8GB) / 3733MHz / DDR4 / CL17 / CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R 

I get good timings on 3200 MT/s (14-14-14-14-28 etc) but having huge issues running them faster on our Asus Prime X370 Pro board.

For those of you running faster using the 5204 bios together with a Ryzen 3 series CPU, I am very curious about your secrets/settings. DRAM voltage, SoC and settings in the DRAM section.

Is it necessary starting with a DOCP baseline (or DOCP Standard) when configuring memories or if't fun leaving DOCP disabled and only switching memory speed? (I having tried both these options)


----------



## makatech

Reous said:


> *Agesa 1003 Patch ABB*
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-5216.zip


A new official bios?

I can't find it here yet:
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Reous

It was uploaded to the Asus Server several minutes ago. It will take some hours/days until they add it to the homepages... like every time


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> It was uploaded to the Asus Server several minutes ago. It will take some hours/days until they add it to the homepages... like every time


And a day earlier than promised. Good job !


----------



## Reous

MishelLngelo said:


> And a day earlier than promised.



It is just the ABB Bios, not the SMU/Boost fix. The manufactures will get this fix tomorrow from AMD.


----------



## makatech

Reous said:


> It was uploaded to the Asus Server several minutes ago. It will take some hours/days until they add it to the homepages... like every time


I get it, thank you.

Do you have any general/basic advices for me when trying to run my CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R memories faster than 3200 MT/s on the Asus Prime X370 Pro board? I am struggling and suffering, memory tweaking is behaving like it did together with my 1600X.

cpu: 3700X

System is running good with 3200 MT/s though.


----------



## BK-Morpheus

Reous said:


> *Agesa 1003 Patch ABB*
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-5216.zip


 Thanks. Will try download+flash it this evening.


If the "announcement" about boost clock behaviour that AMD will make tomorrow, will result in a new BIOS (which I expect), I think it will take at least 3 Weeks for Asus to release such a boost fix BIOS for X370 Prime (as other boards will have higher priority).


So it might be worth updating to Bios 5216 for the meantime.


----------



## mat9v

BK-Morpheus said:


> Thanks. Will try download+flash it this evening.
> 
> 
> If the "announcement" about boost clock behaviour that AMD will make tomorrow, will result in a new BIOS (which I expect), I think it will take at least 3 Weeks for Asus to release such a boost fix BIOS for X370 Prime (as other boards will have higher priority).
> 
> 
> So it might be worth updating to Bios 5216 for the meantime.


Unless it lowers boost from what we have now as it happened on other boards...


----------



## BK-Morpheus

The boost decrease already happened for me when going from AGESA 1002 (5008) to AGESA 1003 (5204), so I'm somewhat positive, that the boost might stay the same for now (for me that's multi up to x43.75 max and it was x44 with Agesa 1002).


----------



## jsparakov

Does anyone have the issue of bootup and restart at default settings where the monitor does not wake up until reaching Windows login?


----------



## makatech

BK-Morpheus said:


> The boost decrease already happened for me when going from AGESA 1002 (5008) to AGESA 1003 (5204), so I'm somewhat positive, that the boost might stay the same for now (for me that's multi up to x43.75 max and it was x44 with Agesa 1002).


For me x43.8 and x44 is pretty common with 5204 and the 3700X, running a corsair 115i platinum in front, push pull config (blowing cool air through the radiator).


----------



## Vorado

Maybe others can test this but for me my 3900x boost like this 4.466 Mhz with Rams at 3200Mhz , 4.499 Mhz with Rams at 3400Mhz and and 4.541 Mhz with Rams at 3600Mhz with bios 5204 and 5216


----------



## makatech

Vorado said:


> Maybe others can test this but for me my 3900x boost like this 4.466 Mhz with Rams at 3200Mhz , 4.499 Mhz with Rams at 3400Mhz and and 4.541 Mhz with Rams at 3600Mhz with bios 5204 and 5216


You are able to run your memory in 3600MHz using your Asus Prime 370 Pro board?


----------



## BK-Morpheus

Could be possible with Zen2 on the X370 Prime Pro.
My old Kingston DDR4 2666Mhz cl15-17-17 Dual Rank Kit (Micron B-Die) was reaching 3066Mhz max with the 1700x and X370 Prime-Pro.
Now with the 3700x, my RAM is running at 3400Mhz cl16-18-18 (GDM and power down disabled, 1T)

I needed to use manual timings+subtimings (no Bios Post with auto timings).


----------



## makatech

Kloudx said:


> hey i hear the 5008 bios lets you have pcie gen4 but if u update to the new bios/agesia u get downgraded to pcie gen 3 can anyone confirm ?
> 
> im on some gskill ryzen mem 3200 cl14 running them very stable at 3800 cl16(same xmp 3200 settings otherwise) 1.385volts soc 1.15v geardown and power down disabled in bios


3800MHz stable on our board (?), wow, I am really frustrated, seems like everybody is achieving higher speeds than me. ;-) I have CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R memories (Samsung b-die)


----------



## makatech

BK-Morpheus said:


> Could be possible with Zen2 on the X370 Prime Pro.
> My old Kingston DDR4 2666Mhz cl15-17-17 Dual Rank Kit (Micron B-Die) was reaching 3066Mhz max with the 1700x and X370 Prime-Pro.
> Now with the 3700x, my RAM is running at 3400Mhz cl16-18-18 (GDM and power down disabled, 1T)
> 
> I needed to use manual timings+subtimings (no Bios Post with auto timings).


Very interesting, 3400 is not bad, today I will do this ;-) please give me some more values like ProcODT, RTT_NOM, RTT_WR, RTT_PARK, and the four CAD_BUS values

also interested in dram, soc, vddp and vddg

are you running 16-18-18-18-36? Would really appreciate if you could provide me some more values from DRAM timings sections in bios.


----------



## BK-Morpheus

makatech said:


> Very interesting, 3400 is not bad, today I will do this ;-) please give me some more values like ProcODT, RTT_NOM, RTT_WR, RTT_PARK, and the four CAD_BUS values
> 
> also interested in dram, soc, vddp and vddg
> 
> are you running 16-18-18-18-36? Would really appreciate if you could provide me some more values from DRAM timings sections in bios.



Sure, I'm at work at the moment, but I took photos with my phone, before updating the BIOS.


After running Thaiphoon Burner and extracting a full html report with latencies in nanoseconds instead of cycles, I imported the HTML file into the DRAM Calculator from 1usmus to have a look at the suggested settings for 3400Mhz:










After that, I took some of those suggestions and left some settings on Auto.
RTT_NOM, RT_WR and RT_PARK were already the same, as my board uses on auto, so I left them at auto and just changed ProcODT to 53,3Ohm.
I also chose the suggested CAD Bus settings (24/20/20/24).

I also still sticked to 1T, GDM off, power down off, for better latencies.
16-16-18-19-38 were not totally Karhu stable, so I tried 16-18-18-18-38 and passed >1000% in Karhu memory test without errors.


As tRDRD SCL / tWRWR SCL and tRFC are the subtimings with the most impact, I then tried to lower them.
At the moment tRDRD SCL 4 / tWRWR SCL 4 and tRFC 480 are stable but maybe I can reduce tRFC even a little more.


For voltages, I dialed SOC back down to 1.025V (after initially starting with 1.1V), DRAM 1,365V and VDDG 950mv, VDDP 900mv (as the calculator suggested).


Here are the photos of my timings (taken with my phone from the BIOS)
https://abload.de/img/unbenannt-22ej4w.gif


----------



## rdr09

makatech said:


> You are able to run your memory in 3600MHz using your Asus Prime 370 Pro board?


My B350F Strix was able to run Gen 1+ with 3200 CL14 sticks to 3466 CL14 back in 2017.


----------



## F0RCE963

I have R5 3600 running stock with FlareX(3200CL14) running at 3533CL15, however [email protected] and [email protected] are not stable at all. I can't even boot windows correctly, I keep getting BSODs even before I get to type my password. 3533CL15 IS stable, I have so far ran 7h Karhu RamTest and 1h of GSAT without any errors or weird issues. Is this normal? Higher frequency is stable but lower one is not? I know that at 3600Mhz the PC can boot but is not stable, so I am kind of confused by my build haha. I am still running 5204 tho have not tried 5216 yet


----------



## makatech

BK-Morpheus said:


> Sure, I'm at work at the moment, but I took photos with my phone, before updating the BIOS.
> 
> 
> After running Thaiphoon Burner and extracting a full html report with latencies in nanoseconds instead of cycles, I imported the HTML file into the DRAM Calculator from 1usmus to have a look at the suggested settings for 3400Mhz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that, I took some of those suggestions and left some settings on Auto.
> RTT_NOM, RT_WR and RT_PARK were already the same, as my board uses on auto, so I left them at auto and just changed ProcODT to 53,3Ohm.
> I also chose the suggested CAD Bus settings (24/20/20/24).
> 
> I also still sticked to 1T, GDM off, power down off, for better latencies.
> 16-16-18-19-38 were not totally Karhu stable, so I tried 16-18-18-18-38 and passed >1000% in Karhu memory test without errors.
> 
> 
> As tRDRD SCL / tWRWR SCL and tRFC are the subtimings with the most impact, I then tried to lower them.
> At the moment tRDRD SCL 4 / tWRWR SCL 4 and tRFC 480 are stable but maybe I can reduce tRFC even a little more.
> 
> 
> For voltages, I dialed SOC back down to 1.025V (after initially starting with 1.1V), DRAM 1,365V and VDDG 950mv, VDDP 900mv (as the calculator suggested).
> 
> 
> Here are the photos of my timings (taken with my phone from the BIOS)
> https://abload.de/img/unbenannt-22ej4w.gif


Many thanks, really appreciate it! 

My daughter is using my computer now but will try later today or tomorrow.

Only 1.365V for DRAM voltage is rather is impressive for 3400MT/s I think? I am already running VDDG 950mv and VDDP 900mv.

I have much lower ProcODT right now (36.9), I will increase when going for faster speeds. Also I am currently having RTT_WR disabled.

We dont' have same type of memory though, I have Samsung b-die (probably not the best ones though) and you having Micron b-die. I know that Samsung b-die usually like some higher DRAM voltage.

I will probably start with trying higher ProcODT and losen my timings then going for higher speed.


----------



## makatech

F0RCE963 said:


> I have R5 3600 running stock with FlareX(3200CL14) running at 3533CL15, however [email protected] and [email protected] are not stable at all. I can't even boot windows correctly, I keep getting BSODs even before I get to type my password. 3533CL15 IS stable, I have so far ran 7h Karhu RamTest and 1h of GSAT without any errors or weird issues. Is this normal? Higher frequency is stable but lower one is not? I know that at 3600Mhz the PC can boot but is not stable, so I am kind of confused by my build haha. I am still running 5204 tho have not tried 5216 yet


Please share me some settings like ProcODT, DRAM voltage and SoC, some timings would ne nice to if you have the time but not necessary.

I will make a serious attack for speeds higher than 3200 this time. ;-)

Yes, instead of trying everything for one specific speed it could be worth trying raising the speed like you did, from 3400 to 3533.


----------



## F0RCE963

makatech said:


> Please share me some settings like ProcODT, DRAM voltage and SoC, some timings would ne nice to if you have the time but not necessary.
> 
> I will make a serious attack for speeds higher than 3200 this time. ;-)
> 
> Yes, instead of trying everything for one specific speed it could be worth trying raising the speed like you did, from 3400 to 3533.


I followed "MemTestHelper DDR4 OC Guide" and here are all of my settings https://i.imgur.com/CVjysAN.png However, VSOC is set to 0.975v in the BIOS but I am not sure why it is reporting 1.1V in Ryzen Master

EDIT I just noticed DRAM voltage is not reported in Ryzen Master and it is 1.4V

When I had 1700 running on this board, I could not get anything higher than 3200 to boot, I am pretty happy with my 3600 so far!


----------



## Vorado

makatech said:


> You are able to run your memory in 3600MHz using your Asus Prime 370 Pro board?


Yes and the ram have narnya chips


----------



## Reous

Vorado said:


> Yes and the ram have narnya chips



You have Nanya Chips at 3600?? Can you please post a Thaiphoon Burner Screen of your RAM?


----------



## makatech

F0RCE963 said:


> I followed "MemTestHelper DDR4 OC Guide" and here are all of my settings https://i.imgur.com/CVjysAN.png However, VSOC is set to 0.975v in the BIOS but I am not sure why it is reporting 1.1V in Ryzen Master
> 
> EDIT I just noticed DRAM voltage is not reported in Ryzen Master and it is 1.4V
> 
> When I had 1700 running on this board, I could not get anything higher than 3200 to boot, I am pretty happy with my 3600 so far!


Thank you, appreciate it, I will probably play around tomorrow.


----------



## Vorado

Reous said:


> You have Nanya Chips at 3600?? Can you please post a Thaiphoon Burner Screen of your RAM?


Sure if you can giimme a ink from wheere to download it the official site si down


----------



## BK-Morpheus

Official site is running fine http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


----------



## Vorado

BK-Morpheus said:


> Official site is running fine http://www.softnology.biz/files.html



For me no

This site can’t be reachedwww.softnology.biz took too long to respond.
Search Google for softnology biz files
ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT


----------



## Reous

Also works fine for me. Does the direct download link work: http://www.softnology.biz/files/thphn160.zip ?
If not use the one in my attachment


----------



## Vorado

Reous said:


> Also works fine for me. Does the direct download link work: http://www.softnology.biz/files/thphn160.zip ?
> If not use the one in my attachment


Thanks i download it and when i start it nothing happens ....strange and i tried on 2 pc....
And till now i used this program dor dramcalculator...


----------



## Reous

Startet as admin? How do you know they are Nanya Chips?


----------



## Vorado

Reous said:


> Startet as admin? How do you know they are Nanya Chips?


I attached


----------



## Reous

Thanks! Pretty cool for Nanya. Have you tried higher ram speed than 3600 or lower timings?


If you have some time could you also attach the Thaiphoon Burner SPD Dump here? Read Spd -> Click on File -> Save Dump as. Would be cool.


----------



## Vorado

3600 is max and i can do cl 14 at 3600 but at 1.47 dram voltage and i dont wanna that at 1.4v i can do 3600 without errors .
I bought this rams just to test them from aliexpress was cheap like 60 usd 16 gb


----------



## Acidstorm

*3700X Compatibility*

Anyone using a 3700X with this motherboard? If so, any issues, or problems with RAM, etc? Since the new chip has newer memory controller that works a bit differently, that's my main concern if I upgrade my 2400 RAM and get some 3600, are we still going to have issues getting those speeds on first gen motherboards?


----------



## Gacrux

Acidstorm said:


> Anyone using a 3700X with this motherboard? If so, any issues, or problems with RAM, etc? Since the new chip has newer memory controller that works a bit differently, that's my main concern if I upgrade my 2400 RAM and get some 3600, are we still going to have issues getting those speeds on first gen motherboards?


I have a Ryzen 7 3700X and currently waiting for my Asus Prime X370-Pro to get delivered. I have the same concern as you.

I have two DDR4 kits here for testing:
- G.Skill Flare X 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 14-14-14-32 1.35V (single rank/sided, Samsung B-Die) 
- Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 32GB (2 x 32GB) DDR4 3200 ver 4.32 16-20-20-38 1.35v (dual rank, double sided, couldn't verify which die yet)

Hopefully I can get the Flare X to run at 3600MHz without increasing the timings too much, but I don't have the same hope for the Corsair Vengeance.


----------



## makatech

F0RCE963 said:


> I followed "MemTestHelper DDR4 OC Guide" and here are all of my settings https://i.imgur.com/CVjysAN.png However, VSOC is set to 0.975v in the BIOS but I am not sure why it is reporting 1.1V in Ryzen Master
> 
> EDIT I just noticed DRAM voltage is not reported in Ryzen Master and it is 1.4V
> 
> When I had 1700 running on this board, I could not get anything higher than 3200 to boot, I am pretty happy with my 3600 so far!


Hmmm, I believe your CLDO_VDDG is too high but maybe somebody else could analyze as well, I run this value at 0.950V myself.


----------



## makatech

Thank you guys, I am finally able to run my Samsung B-die RAM faster on this board together with the 3700X.
Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R

Not sure why I finally got it working better today.

3 possible reasons:

1. The new 5216 bios?
2. I did everything all over again starting from DOCP Standard and slowly working myself up to speed (the last time I didn't use DOCP at all, I did everything manually)
3. Better memory settings. I follow the advices from DRAM calculator. I believe one key for me may have been raising ProdODT to 40. I currently run DRAM voltage at 1.40 and SoC at 1.1. I think the calculator want me to raise DRAM voltage more but I am not sure I wanna do that. Gear down and power down disable. VDDG 950mv, VDDP 900mv

and not to forget... have heard my Corsair Samsung b-die from 2016 have worse binning than some others, for example G.Skill. This may also affect voltage needed for stability.

I have been running 3400, 3600 and 3666 today.

3666 almost stable but I got some kind of freeze in Windows after working a long time. Don't remember now if it froze when running [email protected] or [email protected] my guess is I had low DRAM voltage.

I am currently running [email protected] and I believe it is stable, not 100% sure but I think so. Passing geekbench 5, userbenchmark, cinebench 20, time spy, firestrike and now my daughter has been playing LoL 2-3 hours. 

Not 100% sure my system is stable yet but one thing is for sure, I will be able to run my system at faster speeds than 3200MT/s.

User benchmark (I guess the memory section is interesting)
Userbenchmark
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/20057796

Cinebench 20 is approximately 4997 (multi) and 499 (single)

Geekbench 5
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/81624

Thank you for all advices, feels good finally being able to reach higher speeds. The difference is huge between Ryzen 3 series comparing to Ryzen 1 series on this board, uncomparable.


----------



## makatech

Acidstorm said:


> Anyone using a 3700X with this motherboard? If so, any issues, or problems with RAM, etc? Since the new chip has newer memory controller that works a bit differently, that's my main concern if I upgrade my 2400 RAM and get some 3600, are we still going to have issues getting those speeds on first gen motherboards?


An update from me running 3700X using Samsung b-die: Things are looking better and you will see some benchmarks in my post above as well. I believe 3700X is a really good match for this board because the VRM should handle it without too much struggle. PBO, raising tdp limit will push it more but the board should handle a 3700X anyway.


----------



## F0RCE963

makatech said:


> Hmmm, I believe your CLDO_VDDG is too high but maybe somebody else could analyze as well, I run this value at 0.950V myself.


Hmm, I will try to lower it even though that value was done by the motherboard itself, as I left it on stock/default in the BIOS


----------



## Mr 007

Hi there . now, I have the solution to 99.8 mhz bus. One is to manually clock the cpu. Example 42.25 are you going to run in . And it is right at 100 mhz In aida64.
So add 0.25 of the particular type, 40.25 , 44.25 . 45.25 46.25, and, further, So it was the cpu, the 1700 was the old problem. Not being able to clock up the memory. but it still is the MHZ of the bus of crazy problem with the motherboard. You all know that the bus speed is very important


----------



## BK-Morpheus

It's not a "crazy problem" it's just spread spectrum which apparently can't be turned off on our BIOS and results in a BLCK reading of 99.80 instead of 100.00


----------



## Reous

With the next official bios i will provide a mod profile with disabled bclk spread spectrum. This will bring back 100MHz bus clock.


----------



## Mr 007

Comparison of 99.80 bus to a 100 mhz bus. and you can read it in aida64. And i see now its 100 mhz are the manual overclock. However, a great difference of 0.25


----------



## BK-Morpheus

Test-Version of Bios 5220 with Agesa 1003 ABBA (incl. new SMU) has been given to Reous, so he might link it here soon.
My 3700x is now reaching 4.4GHz although not for long durations. CB singe core thread is switching between two cores and frequency is running between 4.325GHz - 4.4Ghz (4.4 only a few times for a few seconds).


Seems to work pretty good.


----------



## Mr 007

The Windows are very well if the overclock for now.Now, I know I have been doing some testing . Shut down services that are not essential. But it was a big change, to turn to a type of service that is not essential. So, it is clear that they also want to control us, the users. And, for me, it is now to a stop . On the basis of a private experience to test the system over the maximum of what they can do. However, it's the end of it.
The future Well I don't think I will be buying any more. On the basis of all of the controls of all of it. Would rather go back to the old system, with windows 7.
Look on aida64


----------



## MishelLngelo

Mr 007 said:


> The Windows are very well if the overclock for now.Now, I know I have been doing some testing . Shut down services that are not essential. But it was a big change, to turn to a type of service that is not essential. So, it is clear that they also want to control us, the users. And, for me, it is now to a stop . On the basis of a private experience to test the system over the maximum of what they can do. However, it's the end of it.
> The future Well I don't think I will be buying any more. On the basis of all of the controls of all of it. Would rather go back to the old system, with windows 7.
> Look on aida64


Something is wrong there, memory should be much faster, is FLCK set to 1800 ?


----------



## Reous

BK-Morpheus said:


> Test-Version of Bios 5220 with Agesa 1003 ABBA (incl. new SMU) has been given to Reous, so he might link it here soon.



We have to thank Asus for the support.
Download: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html#7.0


----------



## Mr 007

No i cant use 1800 mhz . the computer restart again. max are 1600 mhz


----------



## MishelLngelo

Mr 007 said:


> No i cant use 1800 mhz . the computer restart again. max are 1600 mhz


In that case you may be better off with more relaxed latency and/or frequency, look at what I had with 2700x.


----------



## Acidstorm

Gacrux said:


> I have a Ryzen 7 3700X and currently waiting for my Asus Prime X370-Pro to get delivered. I have the same concern as you.
> 
> I have two DDR4 kits here for testing:
> - G.Skill Flare X 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 14-14-14-32 1.35V (single rank/sided, Samsung B-Die)
> - Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 32GB (2 x 32GB) DDR4 3200 ver 4.32 16-20-20-38 1.35v (dual rank, double sided, couldn't verify which die yet)
> 
> Hopefully I can get the Flare X to run at 3600MHz without increasing the timings too much, but I don't have the same hope for the Corsair Vengeance.


I know they did some optimization on the memory controllers, and it's one thing I see some tech sites over-look when talking about using older motherboards for the new 3000 series CPUs. They said the X570 boards have their memory tracings done differently, but also said it would be compatible with older boards, just not optimal. So, I'm assuming that means we'd only get small gains on the Prime X370-Pro simply because the memory controller is better.

But in the long run I do intend to upgrade to an X570 board once the BIOS are matured and most of the issues have been taken care of. I saw that new G. Skill Trident Neo memory (I think it's called that), made specifically for AMD Ryzen. I'm thinking about getting a pair of those and seeing how they work with the 3700X or 3600, whichever one I decide to upgrade to. Once I do upgrade to an X570 I planned on kicking the mobo, 1600, and my old Corsair Vengeance down to my younger brother. He already has a kicked down X580 GPU I gave him, but still on a Q6600 CPU, so an R5 1600 would be a pretty massive upgrade for him.

BTW, my Corsair Vengeance is Hynix M-die dual rank (I believe), and was never a good overclocking RAM. I would of bought other RAM, but I was able to at least get these up to 2800, so I didn't feel it was worth it, specially when the RAM prices were sky high. Now, I'd be more willing since RAM prices have dropped significantly.


----------



## makatech

Reous said:


> We have to thank Asus for the support.
> Download: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html#7.0


Wow, is this the bios from Asus a or modded bios version? 

I tried installing a modded bios once and I had to go through the Windows activation process again, is it still like this?


----------



## makatech

Acidstorm said:


> m


One thing is for sure: I've seen many good benchmark scores for Ryzen 3 series on X370 boards, including ours.

AMD's support to older boards is very generous but I assume they sell dramatically less X570 boards because of this.


----------



## Acidstorm

makatech said:


> One thing is for sure: I've seen many good benchmark scores for Ryzen 3 series on X370 boards, including ours.
> 
> AMD's support to older boards is very generous but I assume they sell dramatically less X570 boards because of this.


I don't doubt it. I'll just have to see myself when I buy my upgrade. I saw support with the new BIOS went all the way up to the 3900X, and I only plan on getting the 8 core 3700X at most, so I'm not worried about VRM. The memory issues was the only thing, but if people are getting good scores, that's a plus.


----------



## Acidstorm

makatech said:


> An update from me running 3700X using Samsung b-die: Things are looking better and you will see some benchmarks in my post above as well. I believe 3700X is a really good match for this board because the VRM should handle it without too much struggle. PBO, raising tdp limit will push it more but the board should handle a 3700X anyway.


Yeah, this VRM is beefy enough for the 3700X. I have no worries about that. And if your B-die is running good, it shouldn't be much of a problem when I upgrade.


----------



## MishelLngelo

If VRM was good enough for 1800x and 2700x, why would anybody think it wouldn't for 3700x ?


----------



## makatech

MishelLngelo said:


> If VRM was good enough for 1800x and 2700x, why would anybody think it wouldn't for 3700x ?


You are right.


----------



## makatech

Reous said:


> We have to thank Asus for the support.
> Download: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html#7.0


Not sure if I can wait, I am curious testing 5220.


----------



## MishelLngelo

makatech said:


> Not sure if I can wait, I am curious testing 5220.


Me too but I'm resisting. Just adding new AGESA doesn't mean all other issues are solved.


----------



## mat9v

My thoughts on ZEN2 
I bought 3900X and after literally waiting 2 months for it I was finally able to install it. In the meantime I got X570 Prime Pro because.... well I had money waiting for a CPU ant it was late to the party  ... but anyway from what I observed VRM is not an issue in any way whatsoever. From the beginning:
- I have an Alphacool Eisbaer 420 cooler on it mounted on liquid metal in push-pull config
- CPU on latest beta bios is able to boost to 4.6Ghz on 1-2 cores, but only for a moment and on auto CB20 reaches about 7100p (on older around 6900p)
- but it can be increased to 7650p with manual OC
- but in this ZEN2 is really problematic, for example, AMD lied that AVX2 does not require any offset compared to AVX or simple Float operations, and so while I can run CB20 in a loop or CPU-Z benchmark or anything really at [email protected] and keep temps at most 82C any attempt to run Prime95 AVX2 code at that speed results in instant 95C and reboot a second later (thank you Asus for the reboot or my CPU would probably by fried), to run AVX2 code I have to lower clock to 4.1-4.2Ghz on 1.15-1.2V to keep temps below 85C and 92C respectively
- and no, my cooling solution is not inadequate (I think) since the temp rise is almost instantaneous
- and I can keep regular temps below 80C for over 220W reported from CPU
- memory on ZEN2 (and X570) is working great, my old modules that refused to go faster than 3000 on 2700X on X370 are working easily at 3733 in synchro mode with Infinity Fabric

Reading reviews that state that they pushed 3900X to 4.4Ghz on 1.4V makes me wonder how they cooled it or what they were running on it.
What all above was listed for? Well, I could never push even 250W into the CPU, which was possible for 2700X, without temps going through the roof so no worries about 3900X running on X370, frankly at stock it only uses 145W of power and up to 190W with PBO enabled and scalar 10X forced - in the same ballpark as 2700X with PBO.


----------



## makatech

mat9v said:


> My thoughts on ZEN2
> I bought 3900X and after literally waiting 2 months for it I was finally able to install it. In the meantime I got X570 Prime Pro because.... well I had money waiting for a CPU ant it was late to the party  ... but anyway from what I observed VRM is not an issue in any way whatsoever. From the beginning:
> - I have an Alphacool Eisbaer 420 cooler on it mounted on liquid metal in push-pull config
> - CPU on latest beta bios is able to boost to 4.6Ghz on 1-2 cores, but only for a moment and on auto CB20 reaches about 7100p (on older around 6900p)
> - but it can be increased to 7650p with manual OC
> - but in this ZEN2 is really problematic, for example, AMD lied that AVX2 does not require any offset compared to AVX or simple Float operations, and so while I can run CB20 in a loop or CPU-Z benchmark or anything really at [email protected] and keep temps at most 82C any attempt to run Prime95 AVX2 code at that speed results in instant 95C and reboot a second later (thank you Asus for the reboot or my CPU would probably by fried), to run AVX2 code I have to lower clock to 4.1-4.2Ghz on 1.15-1.2V to keep temps below 85C and 92C respectively
> - and no, my cooling solution is not inadequate (I think) since the temp rise is almost instantaneous
> - and I can keep regular temps below 80C for over 220W reported from CPU
> - memory on ZEN2 (and X570) is working great, my old modules that refused to go faster than 3000 on 2700X on X370 are working easily at 3733 in synchro mode with Infinity Fabric
> 
> Reading reviews that state that they pushed 3900X to 4.4Ghz on 1.4V makes me wonder how they cooled it or what they were running on it.
> What all above was listed for? Well, I could never push even 250W into the CPU, which was possible for 2700X, without temps going through the roof so no worries about 3900X running on X370, frankly at stock it only uses 145W of power and up to 190W with PBO enabled and scalar 10X forced - in the same ballpark as 2700X with PBO.


You wrote: "any attempt to run Prime95 AVX2 code at that speed results in instant 95C".

My question: Was this in stock or running your system overclocked?


----------



## makatech

Trying test bios 5220 and looking fine so far I think.

Running my memories in 3600MT/[email protected] but my 3700X CPU in stock settings

Passmark PerformanceTest results:
Memory Mark: 3205
CPU Mark: 25465

Geekbench 5
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/147209

I have seen 44.0X in boost but only short period of time.


----------



## makatech

Ok, I am officially confused.

PBO isn't working at all on this test 5220 bios, right?

I thought I have been running PBO the whole time but maybe I have been running "Auto Overclock"?

Edit: Maybe pbo works after all but I'm still very confused about the difference between Auto Overclock and PBO.

If choosing manual and setting values for ppt, tdc and edc then it shows up like Auto Overclock in Ryzen Master.

If choosing enable for PBO and leaving everything else on Auto then Ryzen Master tells me Precision Boost Overdrive is enabled/running.


----------



## Acidstorm

Just installed 5216 on my PC today. First time I have been able to OC my RAM to 2933 stable. I could run it before, but it would crash on me every now and then. I used the settings from Ryzen DRAM calculator. First time settings based on that have also worked with only a couple minor tweaks. Also the first time I've been able to hit 2933 with only 1.4v. 

I know most RAM should be able to do that with lower voltage, but this is Hynix M-die dual rank stuff I'm dealing with. It's XMP is rated at 2400, so getting it to 2933 stable is pretty good for me.

I'll be upgrading to a 3600 or 3700X pretty soon, and I'll be using the Prime X370 for a while, but I definitely want to get a X570 board for better memory support and that PCI-e 4.0 for fast M.2. And some better RAM that's already built for 3600 speeds, like the new Trident Neo stuff I read about. Not sure how good it is, but by the time I get around to buying an X570 board and RAM, we'll know if it's good or not.


----------



## makatech

Acidstorm said:


> I'll be upgrading to a 3600 or 3700X pretty soon, and I'll be using the Prime X370 for a while, but I definitely want to get a X570 board for better memory support and that PCI-e 4.0 for fast M.2.


Will be interesting to see if you stay with your Asus X370 Prime pro board or not for the 3700X. Not sure if X570 will get you better benchmarks (probably very small differences) but better RAM definitely will. Investing in M.2. Pci-e 4.0 and running it on a X570 board will give you better disk speed but not sure if it's something you will notice yourself.

I'm a bit confused about the generosity from AMD. Depending on the board the Ryzen 3 series seem to run great on most X370 and B350 boards. I believe there are lists out there showing which boards to avoid (lots have to do with VRM capacity).

If starting with your X370 board and then switching to X570 I'm really curious/interested in differences in benchmarks.


----------



## Acidstorm

makatech said:


> Will be interesting to see if you stay with your Asus X370 Prime pro board or not for the 3700X. Not sure if X570 will get you better benchmarks (probably very small differences) but better RAM definitely will. Investing in M.2. Pci-e 4.0 and running it on a X570 board will give you better disk speed but not sure if it's something you will notice yourself.
> 
> I'm a bit confused about the generosity from AMD. Depending on the board the Ryzen 3 series seem to run great on most X370 and B350 boards. I believe there are lists out there showing which boards to avoid (lots have to do with VRM capacity).
> 
> If starting with your X370 board and then switching to X570 I'm really curious/interested in differences in benchmarks.


That's the plan. It may not be worth it, but once I get things I'm going to see what I can do with the board and keep track of performance. Gonna see what my Corsair Vengeance memory can do as well. I actually have it running at 3000, when the previous BIOS (42xx) I forget the specific number, but I hadn't updated since December, it seems to really made a difference. Until that point, I could only get it to OC to 2800 stable. My RAM is 2400 Corsair Vengeance, with Hynix MFR chips, so it was by no means a good overclocker. Now that RAM is sanely priced again, I want to get some 3600 RAM, possibly that new Trident Neo stuff, but I am not sure if the X370 board is going to handle that or not with my R5 1600. It would be interesting to see what happens when I put a 3000 series Ryzen in there and see if the memory controller is any better than my 1600. I haven't had a chance to test any high speed RAM, it's possible my 1600 has a decent memory controller, and I just don't know it.

The other reason I was going to upgrade the board was so that I could take this platform and kick it down to my younger brother. He has an old Q6600 CPU, and I already gave him an RX 580 GPU. I had two RX 580 GPU in X-fire, and both died. Both were XFX boards, something fried in the circuit board traces. I could see dark spots on the board, was very odd because I kept the cards in a well ventilated chassis. While they were on RMA, I decided to pick up an RTX 2060, because I wasn't entirely sure XFX would honor the warranty on the cards or not. Anyhow, they sent me 2 brand new XFX RX 580s and gave one to my bro and the other is still sealed in the box. Once I set him up with this mobo I could set up x-fire for him, but I don't think it's worth it these days. Most games avoid it don't enable it, or optimize for it, so probably best to just keep as a spare.


----------



## jsparakov

I'm getting blue screens after a few minutes of use in Windows with 5220 and RAM without DOCP 2400 mhz. Went back to 5216, RAM 5355 mhz stable.


----------



## makatech

Acidstorm said:


> That's the plan. It may not be worth it, but once I get things I'm going to see what I can do with the board and keep track of performance. Gonna see what my Corsair Vengeance memory can do as well. I actually have it running at 3000, when the previous BIOS (42xx) I forget the specific number, but I hadn't updated since December, it seems to really made a difference. Until that point, I could only get it to OC to 2800 stable. My RAM is 2400 Corsair Vengeance, with Hynix MFR chips, so it was by no means a good overclocker. Now that RAM is sanely priced again, I want to get some 3600 RAM, possibly that new Trident Neo stuff, but I am not sure if the X370 board is going to handle that or not with my R5 1600. It would be interesting to see what happens when I put a 3000 series Ryzen in there and see if the memory controller is any better than my 1600. I haven't had a chance to test any high speed RAM, it's possible my 1600 has a decent memory controller, and I just don't know it.
> 
> The other reason I was going to upgrade the board was so that I could take this platform and kick it down to my younger brother. He has an old Q6600 CPU, and I already gave him an RX 580 GPU. I had two RX 580 GPU in X-fire, and both died. Both were XFX boards, something fried in the circuit board traces. I could see dark spots on the board, was very odd because I kept the cards in a well ventilated chassis. While they were on RMA, I decided to pick up an RTX 2060, because I wasn't entirely sure XFX would honor the warranty on the cards or not. Anyhow, they sent me 2 brand new XFX RX 580s and gave one to my bro and the other is still sealed in the box. Once I set him up with this mobo I could set up x-fire for him, but I don't think it's worth it these days. Most games avoid it don't enable it, or optimize for it, so probably best to just keep as a spare.


Being nice to your brother is a very good thing. 

For me the difference is big between 1600X and 3700X on this board but I do have Samsung B-die sticks, currently running 3600MT/s. I had major issues getting anything faster than 3200MT/s stable for my 1600X. Ryzen 3 series suddenly makes this board a much better option than before.


----------



## mat9v

makatech said:


> mat9v said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts on ZEN2 /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> I bought 3900X and after literally waiting 2 months for it I was finally able to install it. In the meantime I got X570 Prime Pro because.... well I had money waiting for a CPU ant it was late to the party /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif ... but anyway from what I observed VRM is not an issue in any way whatsoever. From the beginning:
> - I have an Alphacool Eisbaer 420 cooler on it mounted on liquid metal in push-pull config
> - CPU on latest beta bios is able to boost to 4.6Ghz on 1-2 cores, but only for a moment and on auto CB20 reaches about 7100p (on older around 6900p)
> - but it can be increased to 7650p with manual OC
> - but in this ZEN2 is really problematic, for example, AMD lied that AVX2 does not require any offset compared to AVX or simple Float operations, and so while I can run CB20 in a loop or CPU-Z benchmark or anything really at [email protected] and keep temps at most 82C any attempt to run Prime95 AVX2 code at that speed results in instant 95C and reboot a second later (thank you Asus for the reboot or my CPU would probably by fried), to run AVX2 code I have to lower clock to 4.1-4.2Ghz on 1.15-1.2V to keep temps below 85C and 92C respectively
> - and no, my cooling solution is not inadequate (I think) since the temp rise is almost instantaneous
> - and I can keep regular temps below 80C for over 220W reported from CPU
> - memory on ZEN2 (and X570) is working great, my old modules that refused to go faster than 3000 on 2700X on X370 are working easily at 3733 in synchro mode with Infinity Fabric
> 
> Reading reviews that state that they pushed 3900X to 4.4Ghz on 1.4V makes me wonder how they cooled it or what they were running on it.
> What all above was listed for? Well, I could never push even 250W into the CPU, which was possible for 2700X, without temps going through the roof so no worries about 3900X running on X370, frankly at stock it only uses 145W of power and up to 190W with PBO enabled and scalar 10X forced - in the same ballpark as 2700X with PBO.
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote: "any attempt to run Prime95 AVX2 code at that speed results in instant 95C".
> 
> My question: Was this in stock or running your system overclocked?
Click to expand...

Overclocked to 4.3Ghz of course. At stock it would just downclock correctly 🙂
What I was pointing out was that at 4.3Ghz Prime95 with AVX2 is an instant 95C for my setup while it can run Cinebench R20 or other tasks at full CPU utilization without any problems and temps at most 82C. I do not know what was the power use in that moment that the benchmark started and I'm not inclined to try again 🙂
So there is a difference between loads and AMD was not correct when they pointed out that while Intel requires an offset to run AVX2, Ryzen does not need it.
Well based on how bad ZEN2 is with keeping or even reaching stated clocks.... just read Tom's Hardware article and watch GamersNexus and HardwareUnboxed videos on AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA "fix" and you will understand. The clocks AMD claims their CPU reach are almost always at idle, and while ABBA brought some single core increases it is still far from sustained turbo clock as found in Intel CPUs.
Not that it matters for me anyway 🙂 as performance of 3900X is more then sufficient for the price I paid.


----------



## Futsal

5220 beta is spicy! My 3600 is now basically a budget 3600X with +200 MHz auto oc. It would literally be 4.4 GHz if we could get BCLK from 99.8 to 100. A real 3600x probably performs much better in Cinebench but we can pretend. :thumb: Also my AIDA benchmark is slightly different than my last one here. :no-smil
https://www.overclock.net/forum/28098712-post9415.html

I didn't run many tests so don't jump to conclusions. The bios update reset all my drivers for some reason and they were being initialized in the middle of run 1 so that's probably why the scores are so low. I'm going to look into turning the OC features on and off because my scores look low.

Cinebench R20
BIOS 5204
Run 1 3562 M / 485 S

BIOS 5220
Run 1 3561 M / 482 S (scores were low because drivers were not loaded properly)
Run 2 3584 M / 487 S


Here's a history of my 3600's boosts with the different bios releases.
5008 - ~4.35 GHz
5204 - ~4.3 GHz
5220 - ~4.4 GHz

Maximum voltage increased from 1.45v to 1.475v so you could say AMD is cheating by throwing more volts.


----------



## mat9v

Ok, with fresh install on NVMe RAID0 
With all settings stock (except memory at 3733 and IF forced to 1:1 at 1866) the 3900X is finally boosting somewhere close to 4.6Ghz with low voltages even, below 1.5V. With CB20 single core test running I observer correlated core load and frequency at about 4525-4550 on cores that the task was running on so while HWiNFO happily shows 4.6Ghz+ it was not while under CB20 load. Not that it is a problem since performance was satisfactory, but it is the numbers that irritate 
Note to anyone trying to set up bootable RAID0 on NVMe - stupid AMD made separate drivers for NVMe RAID and SATA RAID so there is no way to make a system backup, create RAID and restore it to the new drive. Even if the restore part works (and it is a problem since most utilities, be it based on Linux or Windows, do not allow adding drivers by hand to bootable image), Windows ends up unbootable after restore since it does not have correct drivers for NVMe RAID. Hence clean install for me after many hours of fighting with AMD stupidity.
Another note, having SATA RAID0 active while trying to create NVMe RAID results in all SATA drives changing to eSATA and invalidating RAID config for SATA drives. Guess what? Lost data. Fortunately there are RAID recovery tools that correctly find out which drive is which in RAID0 sequence and allow for data recovery from destroyed array. But the process is painfully slow, and will take me about 10 hours to recover 3TB of data.
I know that this is not a standard config with multiple RAID arrays but why did AMD make it so painful to use?
Watching maximum and average CPU frequencies over few hours (and installing many programs, browsing, downloading, benchmarking etc) it looks that 3900X does have different quality chiplets, meaning one high quality and one low quality, after over 10 hours I have not seen secondary chiplet ever reach over 4.4Ghz while the primary one does up to 4.625Ghz (46.3 multiplier), I suppose that it makes no difference to end user since most tasks will run happily on CCD0 at up to 4.6Ghz and only heavy multithreaded tasks will use CCD1 along with CCD0 and that kind of load will force CPU to lower clocks below 4.4Ghz anyway. It's easy to see when even CB20 with almost 200W power use lowers CPU frequency to about 4.15-4.2Ghz under full load.
I will be checking different all core loads in regard to undervolting with offset (taking into account known issues with it and lowering performance) trying to find out a sweet spot between undervolting to keep in power envelope, temperature, stability and performance. Lots of fun before me


----------



## makatech

mat9v said:


> Ok, with fresh install on NVMe RAID0
> With all settings stock (except memory at 3733 and IF forced to 1:1 at 1866) the 3900X is finally boosting somewhere close to 4.6Ghz with low voltages even, below 1.5V. With CB20 single core test running I observer correlated core load and frequency at about 4525-4550 on cores that the task was running on so while HWiNFO happily shows 4.6Ghz+ it was not while under CB20 load. Not that it is a problem since performance was satisfactory, but it is the numbers that irritate
> Note to anyone trying to set up bootable RAID0 on NVMe - stupid AMD made separate drivers for NVMe RAID and SATA RAID so there is no way to make a system backup, create RAID and restore it to the new drive. Even if the restore part works (and it is a problem since most utilities, be it based on Linux or Windows, do not allow adding drivers by hand to bootable image), Windows ends up unbootable after restore since it does not have correct drivers for NVMe RAID. Hence clean install for me after many hours of fighting with AMD stupidity.
> Another note, having SATA RAID0 active while trying to create NVMe RAID results in all SATA drives changing to eSATA and invalidating RAID config for SATA drives. Guess what? Lost data. Fortunately there are RAID recovery tools that correctly find out which drive is which in RAID0 sequence and allow for data recovery from destroyed array. But the process is painfully slow, and will take me about 10 hours to recover 3TB of data.
> I know that this is not a standard config with multiple RAID arrays but why did AMD make it so painful to use?
> Watching maximum and average CPU frequencies over few hours (and installing many programs, browsing, downloading, benchmarking etc) it looks that 3900X does have different quality chiplets, meaning one high quality and one low quality, after over 10 hours I have not seen secondary chiplet ever reach over 4.4Ghz while the primary one does up to 4.625Ghz (46.3 multiplier), I suppose that it makes no difference to end user since most tasks will run happily on CCD0 at up to 4.6Ghz and only heavy multithreaded tasks will use CCD1 along with CCD0 and that kind of load will force CPU to lower clocks below 4.4Ghz anyway. It's easy to see when even CB20 with almost 200W power use lowers CPU frequency to about 4.15-4.2Ghz under full load.
> I will be checking different all core loads in regard to undervolting with offset (taking into account known issues with it and lowering performance) trying to find out a sweet spot between undervolting to keep in power envelope, temperature, stability and performance. Lots of fun before me


Congratulations, great scores and a powerful computer.  Maximum singlecore score for me (so far) in CB 20 on the Asus Prime X370 Pro board is 509 I think (3700X).

I believe this is my highest score in Geekbench 5 (stable setup):
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/148720

3700X brought new life into my "old" Asus Prime X370 Pro board, that's for sure. I have seen slightly better scores for other 3700X & X370 but they have slightly better motherboard, ram and higher gpu clock than me.


----------



## Futsal

Btw guys there's a piece of shrink wrap plastic on top of the chipset heatsink. I didn't notice until I saw that German website it's practically invisible. You should peel it off if you haven't.


----------



## A_free

Thanks, I missed that too.

Tested bios 5216: 3600CL16 is _almost_ stable, memtesthelper2 works few minutes but the performance in benchmarks is a lot worse than 3466CL14. Ryzen 2700x.


----------



## Facepunch

I'm gonna need an adult to chime in here.

Just upgraded/sidegraded from my r7 1700 to an r5 3600, and i can not for the life of me get PBO+Auto-OC to work at all.
I've tried both UEFI version 5216 and the 5220 beta, and no matter what i do, it won't go above a 41.75 multiplier at all (and this is NOT sustained at all). Cinebench sustains between 40.5 and 40.75 mult.

I have set up the OC settings in all of the 2 or 3 different places it's located in the UEFI, and ryzen master correctly reports the maximum boost clock as 4400, as well as the raised PPT,TDC & EDC (395W, 255A & 255A iirc, not at main PC atm). Also tried using all of the different power plans in windows, makes not difference.

I can set a manual OC at 1.35V for 42.5 mult and it's stable in non-AVX scenarios, but this is obviously not a useable OC. (And lets not pretend 3000 series doesn't heavily downclock under small FFTs in prime, mine goes to around 39 mult under PBO+Auto-OC).

Any clues as to what i can do? did i just receive **** silicon, or does anyone else experience the same? 

Spent quite a few hours bashing my head against this wall, without any results.

On another note, my LPX 3200MHz Hynix AFR memory is running great OOTB using XMP settings, haven't tried tightening the timings just yet.


----------



## mat9v

Facepunch said:


> I'm gonna need an adult to chime in here.
> 
> Just upgraded/sidegraded from my r7 1700 to an r5 3600, and i can not for the life of me get PBO+Auto-OC to work at all.
> I've tried both UEFI version 5216 and the 5220 beta, and no matter what i do, it won't go above a 41.75 multiplier at all (and this is NOT sustained at all). Cinebench sustains between 40.5 and 40.75 mult.
> 
> I have set up the OC settings in all of the 2 or 3 different places it's located in the UEFI, and ryzen master correctly reports the maximum
> boost clock as 4400, as well as the raised PPT,TDC & EDC (395W, 255A & 255A iirc, not at main PC atm). Also tried using all of the different power plans in windows, makes not difference.
> 
> I can set a manual OC at 1.35V for 42.5 mult and it's stable in non-AVX scenarios, but this is obviously not a useable OC. (And lets not pretend 3000 series doesn't heavily downclock under small FFTs in prime, mine goes to around 39 mult under PBO+Auto-OC).
> 
> Any clues as to what i can do? did i just receive **** silicon, or does anyone else experience the same? /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> Spent quite a few hours bashing my head against this wall, without any results.
> 
> On another note, my LPX 3200MHz Hynix AFR memory is running great OOTB using XMP settings, haven't tried tightening the timings just yet.


Check CPU-Z if it shows higher clocks. In my case HWiNFO for some reason only occasionally show anything higher then 4.4Ghz while CPU-Z has no problem with showing even over 4.6Ghz. There is something strange with HWiNFO startup options I think but I can't figure it out at the moment.


----------



## chevalier433

Futsal said:


> Btw guys there's a piece of shrink wrap plastic on top of the chipset heatsink. I didn't notice until I saw that German website it's practically invisible. You should peel it off if you haven't.


Thanks


----------



## F0RCE963

5220 is up on asus's servers 

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-5220.zip

EDIT, just noticed it has already been mentioned earlier, I thought it was a beta release so nvm this comment


----------



## opethdisciple

Anyone have any luck running their ram at 3600MHz on this board with a 3000 series chip? (I have a 3700x)


I have Samsung B-die ram 3200MHz CL14 but apparently its the same bin as the 3600MHz CL16 kit being sold. This has been confirmed by the e-tailer too.


I've tried the same timings and voltage (16 16 16 16 36) at 1.35v as the actual 3600MHz kit it can be stable for a few weeks but will eventually freeze/crash/reboot.


I've tried the dram calculator many times as well inputted all the timings etc and still cant find stability.


I've tried the dram volts all the way up to 1.45v and actually that felt even more unstable rather than stable.


The other thing is that actually 3200MHz CL14 is a smidgen faster than 3600MHz CL16 anyway so maybe it's a wasted endeavour to try and get stable at this speed anyway.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

opethdisciple said:


> The other thing is that actually 3200MHz CL14 is a smidgen faster than 3600MHz CL16 anyway so maybe it's a wasted endeavour to try and get stable at this speed anyway.


Yes I read Zen2 likes tight timings, particularly for gaming, due to the bigger caches. It could be your infinity fabric clock causing instability if you're at 1800mhz 1:1


----------



## MishelLngelo

fatboyslimerr said:


> Yes I read Zen2 likes tight timings, particularly for gaming, due to the bigger caches. It could be your infinity fabric clock causing instability if you're at 1800mhz 1:1


Shouldn't FCLK be same frequency as base RAM clock ? at 3600 MHz RAM FCLK should be 1800.


----------



## strumf666

If it's unstable, certainly not, and even if it is stable, it's not universally better to be in sync.


strumf666 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nugwAOvijHQ
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10pYf9wqFFY


----------



## makatech

Hmmm, I notice 5220 now is officially available.

Is the exactly the same bios as the test 5220 we have been running since 13/9?
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-953.html#post28126194


----------



## Reous

makatech said:


> Is the exactly the same bios as the test 5220 we have been running since 13/9?



Yes it is


----------



## Gacrux

makatech said:


> Hmmm, I notice 5220 now is officially available.
> 
> Is the exactly the same bios as the test 5220 we have been running since 13/9?
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-953.html#post28126194


My quote from the BIOS mod thread (https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...e-f-gaming-prime-x370-pro-prime-x470-pro.html).



Gacrux said:


> Prime X370-Pro 5220 stable with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA released: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> It's exactly the same file provided by Asus as 5220 beta a few weeks ago.


----------



## jsparakov

I wish 5220 was stable but I get random blue screens even at 2400 mhz RAM but not 5216. memtest at 3533 mhz passed.


----------



## Reous

@*jsparakov* 
Try to disable HPET in Windows. This helped some other users.
Edit: nvm also got bluescreens with disabled HPET.


----------



## ObscureScience

Only bug in new bios I had so far, is that the first time I restarted after update, my gpu drivers didn't load. Another reset fixed it.

Bios mouse is still laggy, such a pain to set up fan profile lmao.


----------



## Comby

jsparakov said:


> I get random blue screens even at 2400 mhz RAM but not 5216.


 Me too, 5220 is useless.


Reous said:


> With the next official bios i will provide a mod profile with disabled bclk spread spectrum. This will bring back 100MHz bus clock.


Can you create 5216 spread spectrum disabled profile? 5220 caused BSOD.


----------



## Mr 007

Hi i back . Have gone back to win 10 of 1809. And then I have to close out of a number of services. That is going to be shut down . And there was a great difference. And the new bios Hmmm not good. Still not 100 mhz 

Ops forget 5220


----------



## Futsal

Overclock your Micron e-die memory to 3600 and more with one simple trick, literally just increase tRCDRD by 1. Using 1.45v and only adjusted primary timings so far.

Old results:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=296510

This seems like the brick wall for now. With synchronized FCLK 3800 needs a CMOS reset to boot again and 3633 errors out. Also tried 3600 CAS 13 with gear down mode disabled but the motherboard instantly booted in fail mode. CPU is still a 3600 non-X and RAM is two sticks of BLS8G4D32AESBK I bought for $56 at Microcenter.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I can't see "tRCD" in BIOS, what exactly says in BIOS ? There are tRCDWR and tRCDRD. 
Disabling Power down mode also helps.


----------



## Futsal

Yes sorry tRCDRD is the right timing. All I did was increase it from 18 to 19 and suddenly my RAM could overclock much higher. After this one change I could actually use some of the suggestions from the latest DRAM calculator.


----------



## Reous

Only for Ryzen 3000 user!

*Mod Profile with disabled BCLK Spread Spectrum:*
http://www.mediafire.com/file/n9v0p7y2gts0ct4/BCLK_disabled_X370_v5220.rar/file


----------



## MishelLngelo

Futsal said:


> Yes sorry tRCDRD is the right timing. All I did was increase it from 18 to 19 and suddenly my RAM could overclock much higher. After this one change I could actually use some of the suggestions from the latest DRAM calculator.


Tnx. good to know.


----------



## BK-Morpheus

Pretty happy with my old Kingston 2666Mhz Dual Rank Kit (Micron B-Die) at 1,365V










By the way, new chipset drivers are out now


----------



## Futsal

This is crazy, my RAM still has headroom to overclock. I copied most of the values from the fast preset of the calculator (except tRCDRD) and the scores keep improving. In fact some of the auto values were better than the calculator. I think I have one of the better 3600 and memory setups in the thread now.

I left GDM and power down mode on auto because it still works. I'm not sure what power down does, can someone chime in? Someone said it can decrease latency but I'm not finding too much information about it.

Ryzen Master doesn't work on my computer so I'll have to manually get the actual values from the bios if anyone wants them.


----------



## strumf666

Instability with the latest bios is probably caused by "performance bias" set to auto, which is actually cb15 aggressive. For me, bsods disappeared when I set it to none. Now I am testing cb15 gentle.
Edit: cb15 gentle works great - for me.


----------



## CoccoBill

4x8GB FlareX 3200C14 @ 3000C14 safe settings, R1600, bios 5008, cpu stock. Booted up, everything worked fine for about a day, then started getting random windows errors. Reboot -> no post. Recommendations for next settings to try? Update bios? Or should I just get a damn R3700x?


----------



## rdr09

CoccoBill said:


> 4x8GB FlareX 3200C14 @ 3000C14 safe settings, R1600, bios 5008, cpu stock. Booted up, everything worked fine for about a day, then started getting random windows errors. Reboot -> no post. Recommendations for next settings to try? Update bios? Or should I just get a damn R3700x?


Try using DOCP to 3200MHz but raise the voltage to 1.37v. May have to play around with SoC as well.


----------



## jacqlittle

CoccoBill said:


> 4x8GB FlareX 3200C14 @ 3000C14 safe settings, R1600, bios 5008, cpu stock. Booted up, everything worked fine for about a day, then started getting random windows errors. Reboot -> no post. Recommendations for next settings to try? Update bios? Or should I just get a damn R3700x?


With Ryzen 5 1600 you must stay with 4207 BIOS instead of superior versions, which are for Ryzen 3000 Series not 1000/2000 Series.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Try using DOCP to 3200MHz but raise the voltage to 1.37v. May have to play around with SoC as well.


Just get a "damn R3700x" it's much superior than 1600 in each way, from more cores, frequency and memory controller.


----------



## Browni

*browni*



jacqlittle said:


> With Ryzen 5 1600 you must stay with 4207 BIOS instead of superior versions, which are for Ryzen 3000 Series not 1000/2000 Series.


Hmm, I'm using 5520 with an 1800x quite happily.

(including RAM running at it's DOCP rated 3200MHz )


----------



## jacqlittle

Browni said:


> Hmm, I'm using 5520 with an 1800x quite happily.
> 
> (including RAM running at it's DOCP rated 3200MHz )


I have a Ryzen 1700 and the latest BIOS gives me worse performance in the AIDA64 RAM test, Cinebench, etc ...

At the OC level they do not give me any advantage either, even in some cases they allow me less OC, therefore I do not see any advantage in the latest BIOS, besides with some have some bugs too and instabilities in some cases.

Maybe you should try version 4207 and compare results, the latest is not always the best and the latest BIOS are more focused on the Ryzen 3000.


----------



## kadaz

Hey, has anyone had any problem with no Boot/POST with the board? Seems like my 1700x + x370 Prime Pro PC will not POST if it's shut down for a long time, or it will post but only after many tries of turning off the PSU and on again..

I looked around and others seem to have had this issue too. namely https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...0pro_and_it_will_not/?st=k1avvhb4&sh=becab1b4

The only non-default setting in my Bios is my RAM that's set at 2933 DOCP. It's a samsung b-die 3200mhz/15CL set that used to work at 3200mhz, but stopped after a couple of bios updates so I reduced it further. 

I think I am 2-3 bios updates behind. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Futsal

Older bioses (allegedly) have a bug where RAM only initializes at 1.2v on startup so your RAM is probably not being trained properly. It's allegedly fixed in the latest versions. I've never had that issue so I can't say if it's actually true.

I can force my board to never post by setting FCLK to 1900 and DRAM to 3800 though, so I do think your problem is related to RAM. Currently using 3600cl14 on the latest bios so I can confirm the board can work properly with fast memory.


----------



## Mr 007

Hi i my memm . worth the money. You can see in aida 64, why 
And i use old X370 pro. Before on 1700 cpu. I come max 3133 on old memm. 
After chance to Cpu 3800 old memm go up to 3600. Amd i buy new memm. 
i run easy 3800 on memm. With low latencies


The next step will be to switch to the x570 . in order to come to more than 4000 mhz-memory


----------



## kadaz

Can you guys help me with a very basic OC for CPU & RAM? I'm not interested in benchmarking over and over to see what the limits of my system are, just want that little bit of extra performance with a stable PC.
I have a 1700x and 2x8GB 3200mhz 15CL b-die. I am on the latest bios!


----------



## F0RCE963

ABBA did not get me any extra MHz on my CPU and I still have yet to see a single burst of 4200MHz even during light usage BUT it allowed me to get my RAM from 3200CL14 to 3800CL16 and IF to 1900 where the older BIOS' did not even make it to windows. Here are my settings!

Since RyzenMaster does not read DRAM and SOC voltages correctly they were set to 1.41V and 1.075V in the BIOS


----------



## 1TM1

kadaz said:


> Can you guys help


This board likes memory volts. If you want just a basic OC consider setting RAM to 3000, CAS Latency to 14 and RAM volts to 1.4. Keep CPU volts and SOC volts on auto. See if this makes your PC faster. Then set CPU to 3750 and see if that helps or not. 
Some of my settings for 1700+3200CL14 in https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-233.html#post28031506
--
edit: also make sure RAM is in A2 and B2 sockets as the manual recommends


----------



## makatech

F0RCE963 said:


> ABBA did not get me any extra MHz on my CPU and I still have yet to see a single burst of 4200MHz even during light usage BUT it allowed me to get my RAM from 3200CL14 to 3800CL16 and IF to 1900 where the older BIOS' did not even make it to windows. Here are my settings!
> 
> Since RyzenMaster does not read DRAM and SOC voltages correctly they were set to 1.41V and 1.075V in the BIOS


3800CL16 is really good, a really big difference from running Ryzen 1 series CPUs on this board. I will try your settings, currently running 3600CL15 myself. What kind of RAM do you have? Our board has to be one of the best budget non X570 boards for running Ryzen 3 series CPUs, if not the best, lots of value for the money. Not sure if our board still is available for sale though.

I think this is kind of fun, the revenge of the Asus Prime X370-Pro board, Ryzen 3 making this board great, before it was an "ok" board. I do feel a bit sorry for all people giving up on the Asus Prime X370-Pro board before realizing it's a great fit for Ryzen 3. ;-)


----------



## makatech

Reous said:


> Only for Ryzen 3000 user!
> 
> *Mod Profile with disabled BCLK Spread Spectrum:*
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/n9v0p7y2gts0ct4/BCLK_disabled_X370_v5220.rar/file


Thank you 

One question about running your bios mod:

Will I have to reactivate my Windows 10 installation efter installing the bios?


----------



## MishelLngelo

makatech said:


> Thank you
> 
> One question about running your bios mod:
> 
> Will I have to reactivate my Windows 10 installation efter installing the bios?


NO.


----------



## makatech

MishelLngelo said:


> NO.


Great, then I will install the 5220 mod bios when I have some time left later this week. Not sure how long we will have to wait for a bios including Agesa 1.0.0.4?


----------



## MishelLngelo

makatech said:


> Great, then I will install the 5220 mod bios when I have some time left later this week. Not sure how long we will have to wait for a bios including Agesa 1.0.0.4?


Bios version never changes windows license, only whole MB. New AGESA is slated for November, no exact date stated.


----------



## makatech

MishelLngelo said:


> Bios version never changes windows license, only whole MB. New AGESA is slated for November, no exact date stated.


I remember being forced through a Windows activation process once when having my 1600X cpu and trying a mod bios (on this board). This is the reason I was asking. I'm not sure how many reactivation processes you can go through on my license before I have to call Microsoft, a bit messy.


----------



## MishelLngelo

W10 Retail version ? Just activate with MS account and you can transfer it automatically to any computer or MB any number of times


----------



## makatech

MishelLngelo said:


> W10 Retail version ? Just activate with MS account and you can transfer it automatically to any computer or MB any number of times


Thanks, I believe so, if I recall it correctly I had to call Microsoft one time when reactivating (not sure what kind of limit they have), well, I will not worry about this. I will verify my MS account and then then try the latest bios mod.


----------



## MishelLngelo

makatech said:


> Thanks, I believe so, if I recall it correctly I had to call Microsoft one time when reactivating (not sure what kind of limit they have), well, I will not worry about this. I will verify my MS account and then then try the latest bios mod.


That was 10 times limit with W7, now with W10 its kept on their site.


----------



## strumf666

MishelLngelo said:


> Bios version never changes windows license, only whole MB. New AGESA is slated for November, no exact date stated.


Moded bios can mess with windows licence, happened to me too, with this board.


----------



## Futsal

+1 to that spread spectrum profile


----------



## F0RCE963

makatech said:


> 3800CL16 is really good, a really big difference from running Ryzen 1 series CPUs on this board. I will try your settings, currently running 3600CL15 myself. What kind of RAM do you have? Our board has to be one of the best budget non X570 boards for running Ryzen 3 series CPUs, if not the best, lots of value for the money. Not sure if our board still is available for sale though.
> 
> I think this is kind of fun, the revenge of the Asus Prime X370-Pro board, Ryzen 3 making this board great, before it was an "ok" board. I do feel a bit sorry for all people giving up on the Asus Prime X370-Pro board before realizing it's a great fit for Ryzen 3. ;-)


True, when I had a 1700 I kind of regretted buying this board since it did not get me good OCs while a cheaper B350 from gigabyte did. However, with these new BIOS updates it shows that it was indeed a good buy.

I have a Flare X 3200CL14 kit from G.Skill


----------



## makatech

I'm confused, using hwinfo, is it possible viewing RAM temps on our board or this is depending on the actual RAM?


----------



## Tomate

Thanks for the spread spectrum disable profile.
Actually running a 3533mhz trying to go for 3600.
I am at 1.41 memV and need 1.44 to boot at 3600 but it's not stable even at 1.45. I should start loosing some timing but IO performance are really good has it is.


----------



## F0RCE963

makatech said:


> I'm confused, using hwinfo, is it possible viewing RAM temps on our board or this is depending on the actual RAM?


I believe it is a RAM kit feature, I can read the temperatures just fine using HWinfo


----------



## Mr 007

Hi there, has changed the board to x570. Tested my memory and everything is on auto-4266 mhz. To start right away. And now, I test the 3800 mhz frequency band . And the latency is lower as well.
And I'm saying good-bye to all the good owners of the X-370 .

Increase the cpu a bit . Reduced latency is a good. Now the are fun to tveak again. And the board are very very good


----------



## makatech

Mr 007 said:


> Hi there, has changed the board to x570. Tested my memory and everything is on auto-4266 mhz. To start right away. And now, I test the 3800 mhz frequency band . And the latency is lower as well.
> And I'm saying good-bye to all the good owners of the X-370 .
> 
> Increase the cpu a bit . Reduced latency is a good. Now the are fun to tveak again. And the board are very very good


Good to see a X570 board is performing better (would be sad otherwise) and you are very right about RAM speeds. Difficult running RAM faster than 3600MT/s stable (3800MT/s if lucky) on a X370 board.

3800X is a great CPU as well, which X570 board did you buy and what RAM sticks do you have?

I'm really happy with my Asus X370-Prime pro board though since upgrading my CPU to 3700X. Great value, nice being able to keep the board and increasing RAM speed from 3200 to 3600.


----------



## Mr 007

Hi makatech. I have ROG STRIX X570- F GAMING. Memm G-SKILL Trident Z Royal 4266 mhz. 



Ps latenc are now 62.1 Smile


----------



## Mr 007

No one has said anything about the latenc. And I will show you what is possible with the 3800, and the x570 F gaming. And the memm 4266. 
And again a big smile 
Ps. Now hi hi latenc are. You guessing


----------



## makatech

Mr 007 said:


> No one has said anything about the latenc. And I will show you what is possible with the 3800, and the x570 F gaming. And the memm 4266.
> And again a big smile
> Ps. Now hi hi latenc are. You guessing


Nice, yes, you have really good RAM (G.Skill 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 4266MHz CL19 Trident Z Royal?) togther with a good cpu (3800X) and your motherboard (ROG STRIX X570- F GAMING). You paid a good price for it though... and you should get some higher performance out of it which you do.

I have about 68 in latency right now for my 3600MT/s setup on Asus X370 Prime Pro. It's possible getting lower latency on this board too with better RAM but my Samsung B-die sticks (made 2016) I think is not one of the best ones for low latency (Corsair Vengeance LPX Red 16GB (2x8GB) / 3733MHz / DDR4 / CL17 / CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R)


----------



## Futsal

Hopefully this helps some of you out if you have RAM problems. The "AUTO" SOC voltage floats around 1.1v but it can randomly droop to 1.085-1.09v when the board is loaded. Try manually setting a few ticks above 1.1v and observe what happens in HWiNFO.


----------



## Mr 007

makatech said:


> Nice, yes, you have really good RAM (G.Skill 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 4266MHz CL19 Trident Z Royal?) togther with a good cpu (3800X) and your motherboard (ROG STRIX X570- F GAMING). You paid a good price for it though... and you should get some higher performance out of it which you do.
> 
> I have about 68 in latency right now for my 3600MT/s setup on Asus X370 Prime Pro. It's possible getting lower latency on this board too with better RAM but my Samsung B-die sticks (made 2016) I think is not one of the best ones for low latency (Corsair Vengeance LPX Red 16GB (2x8GB) / 3733MHz / DDR4 / CL17 / CMK16GX4M2B3733C17R)


Yes, the cpu and the memory sticks will cost a bit more, yes. Motherboards are a much better price .
Now it's fun again to be trim to the computer.
Thanks for the reply, Makatech


----------



## Mr 007

And now, the interesting thing is, when I'm driving at 4266 mhz. Then, it goes all the way through the aida 64 tests of memory very quickly. But the latenc is the high level of 72.8. 

So, it's a lot faster. But the latenc is the greater. 
Hmm, very interesting


----------



## BK-Morpheus

Not really interesting, because that's common knowledge on Zen2 in my opinion (same as the low RAM write speeds on some Zen2 CPUs).. 

Asynchronous FCLK / RAM clock needs to be synced, which introduces latency. That's why the general recommendation is 3600Mhz RAM clock at 1800MHz infinity fabric clock. If your CPU can handle 1900MHz, you can of course squeeze more performance out of your RAM at DDR3800 while still keeping a low latency.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

1.0.0.4 coming in November still?


----------



## ceaton88

Sorry if this has been covered but do we have any indication if this board will support Ryzen 4XXX processors or likely to?


----------



## Mr 007

You'll have to wait and see what amd decides on the future of.

Have good day ,


----------



## Comby

***? I have lot of BSODs with R5 3600 on stock (auto), but on TPUI or TPUII is rock stable...


----------



## mat9v

Comby said:


> ***? I have lot of BSODs with R5 3600 on stock (auto), but on TPUI or TPUII is rock stable...


Compare memory timings on stock and TPU1/2 - this is most likely the reason.


----------



## Futsal

Quick update for the nobody that cares, had to raise DRAM voltage from 1.45v to 1.47v to get rid of single errors that happen after about 1d of uptime. 

I'm leaving power down mode enabled since I found no noticeable difference in latency. Also tested if SVM impacted memory performance, didn't see a difference so I keep that on too. Haven't tried turning GDM off yet but judging by reports it's probably good to keep for stability.

I have a 120mm fan blowing air at my motherboard since I'm not using air cooling on my CPU, not sure if this is why my memory works so well.


----------



## Comby

mat9v said:


> Compare memory timings on stock and TPU1/2 - this is most likely the reason.


No, i have bsod after clear cmos runing all on default settings (RAM on 2400 MT/s).


----------



## mat9v

Comby said:


> No, i have bsod after clear cmos runing all on default settings (RAM on 2400 MT/s).


Maybe your memory is unstable at default settings, hard to imagine as it may be and only after TPU is loaded it changes some settings (maybe even hidden ones) and the system gets stable. If you load defaults (clear CMOS) and the system is unstable and then only load TPU and the system is stable then this is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Comby

mat9v said:


> Maybe your memory is unstable at default settings, hard to imagine as it may be and only after TPU is loaded it changes some settings (maybe even hidden ones) and the system gets stable. If you load defaults (clear CMOS) and the system is unstable and then only load TPU and the system is stable then this is the only thing I can think of.


So i tried set Vcore offset +0,03125 and it seems be stable.


----------



## mat9v

Comby said:


> So i tried set Vcore offset +0,03125 and it seems be stable.


That's a great news - still I have no idea why  TPU is not supposed to mess with voltages - unless it changes defaults inside CPU.


----------



## Comby

mat9v said:


> That's a great news - still I have no idea why  TPU is not supposed to mess with voltages - unless it changes defaults inside CPU.


It is crashing again...


----------



## mat9v

Comby said:


> It is crashing again...
> 
> Odoslané z moto x4 pomocou Tapatalku


Sooooo, use TPU and be happy  Whatever the reason it seems to help?
Still, I suggest testing memory for errors.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Comby said:


> It is crashing again...
> 
> Odoslané z moto x4 pomocou Tapatalku


I have the same problem. If I load BIOS defaults and only set a fixed vcore voltage and load xmp/docp then my system is stable. 
I believe my issue relates to auto vcore voltage not being read properly and the CPU requesting either not enough or too much. Setting fixed vcore seems to fix this. 
Could be totally wrong though.


----------



## AndreiD

Got 3733Mhz C16 (1.45v vDIMM) working with 4x 8GB 3000C15 Crucial Ballistix DIMMs (Micron E-Die), getting about 70ns latency in AIDA64 (2x 8GB would probably get me 67~68ns). 
At first I was getting intermittent stutter probably because the SoC or Fabric wasn't stable, so I upped voltages slightly to 1.125v on the SoC with LLC2 and 1.075v for VDDG (1v VDDP) and the stutter is gone. 
Seems stable too after a couple of hours of Karhu RamTest, Zen 2 + E-die is a pretty nice combo it seems.


----------



## Comby

fatboyslimerr said:


> I have the same problem. If I load BIOS defaults and only set a fixed vcore voltage and load xmp/docp then my system is stable.
> I believe my issue relates to auto vcore voltage not being read properly and the CPU requesting either not enough or too much. Setting fixed vcore seems to fix this.
> Could be totally wrong though.


I can confirm. My 3600 is stable with fixed vcore or with TPU enabled.


----------



## BK-Morpheus

Sadly I still got BSODs in Idle from time to time (no overclock, just stock).
When I switched from the 1700x to the 3700x on the first Zen2 compatible BIOS, the Idle bluescreens appeared quite often. Always with changing error codes (that's why I retestet my RAM and even underclocked it). With the newest ABBA BIOS, the Bluescreens are rare. It can take 3-4 days until it happens, but it can also happen two times on the same evening.
Swapping the 3700x back to the 1700x and the problems are gone.


I'm not really sure if I should wait for Agesa 1.0.0.4 or try to send the 3700x back for RMA. If I send it back, I would have to buy another 3700x in the meantime, because my 1700x is sold now and I doubt the shop will find any problem if they test the CPU for just a few hours, so they might have to send it to AMD.


----------



## AndreiD

@BK-Morpheus what are the bluescreen error codes though? 
If it's PCI-E related disable PCI-E Link State Power Management in Control Panel -> Power Options -> Ryzen Balanced (or whatever power plan you're using), and you can also try setting Nvidia power management to High Performance. 
If something else, you can also try going into BIOS and setting Global C-State Control to Disabled and Power Supply Control to Typical Current Idle (in case you have an older PSU?) in AMD CBS.


----------



## BK-Morpheus

Thanks for the tip.
The codes are different from time to time.. IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA...90% of the time the causing "driver" is just ntoskrnl.exe
The powersupply has been swapped a few days ago for a new Seasonic 650W Focus Gold Plus, but the problem still exists.
I want to keep C-State control, but i might try the PCI-E Link State Power Management. The GPU is a Vega56.


----------



## Comby

@BK-Morpheus 
You have similar problem as me. Try using fixed vcore or TPU1/2.


----------



## Futsal

BK-Morpheus said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> The codes are different from time to time.. IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA...90% of the time the causing "driver" is just ntoskrnl.exe


Are you using the VRM spread spectrum off profile? I stopped using it because I think it caused the same blue moon idle bsods.


----------



## Comby

Futsal said:


> Are you using the VRM spread spectrum off profile? I stopped using it because I think it caused the same blue moon idle bsods.


No, it isn't working, it's still BSODing.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Can anyone suggest some loose secondary timings to try for a 3200mhz 14-14-14-31 kit as sometimes my PC fails memory training on boot and doesn't POST. Sometimes it POSTs just fine. Ryzen 5 3600, Samsung B-die.


----------



## opethdisciple

fatboyslimerr said:


> Can anyone suggest some loose secondary timings to try for a 3200mhz 14-14-14-31 kit as sometimes my PC fails memory training on boot and doesn't POST. Sometimes it POSTs just fine. Ryzen 5 3600, Samsung B-die.


That's odd to still have these issues with a 3000 series chip after so many years of updates.

You should be good at 3200MHz at those timings.

1. Make sure your on the latest BIOS.
2. You could try increasing the amount of retries the mobo will make to train the memory. I think default is 3. Increase it to say 6.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

opethdisciple said:


> That's odd to still have these issues with a 3000 series chip after so many years of updates.
> 
> You should be good at 3200MHz at those timings.
> 
> 1. Make sure your on the latest BIOS.
> 2. You could try increasing the amount of retries the mobo will make to train the memory. I think default is 3. Increase it to say 6.


How can I increase the number of retries?


----------



## BK-Morpheus

Futsal said:


> Are you using the VRM spread spectrum off profile? I stopped using it because I think it caused the same blue moon idle bsods.


 I had VRM Spread Spectrum disabled since ocing my 1700x back when i bought the board. 

Changing PCI-e power management in windows power options did nothing, but it seems that changing the VRM options in BIOS had helped (from optimized phase controls back to default/normal and spread spectrum from "off" to "on").
Not sure yet, if this really solved the problem, as only 2 days have passed since I changed those settings and some times it can take 3-4 days until I encounter the next BSOD.


----------



## Vorado

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/


----------



## F0RCE963

Vorado said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/


Do we have the last three options in the BIOS?

* CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
* AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
* PPC Adjustment = PState 0

Beside these 3 settings I tried this on my 3600 and found 0 difference


----------



## MishelLngelo

F0RCE963 said:


> Do we have the last three options in the BIOS?
> 
> * CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
> * AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
> * PPC Adjustment = PState 0
> 
> Beside these 3 settings I tried this on my 3600 and found 0 difference


Methinks it is for AGESA 1004.


----------



## mat9v

In latest bioses for Asus boards (1.0.0.4B on X570 boards) CPPC switch is present at last, Cool&Quiet is there also (under different name) but PPC Adjustment is not there still. I guess it will trickle down to X370 too in a few days.
According to 1usmus it is not really needed.
Anyway boosting behavior on 1.0.0.4 is broken again anyway - I can't get 3900X to boost above 4.5Ghz at all regardless of whether PBO is disabled or enabled, even on a clean system without any apps that would impact XFR algorithm.
At least per CCX overclocking is present so I got CCX0 to 4.6Ghz, CCX1 to 4.5Ghz and CCX2-3 to 4.4Ghz (bye bye Ryzen Master and setting clocks on every boot and standby). Voltage is FIT compatible at 1.47V. With good cooling (in games only, no rendering and no Prime95 AVX2 at all) I have a perfectly stable CPU with temps below 80C. I only wish they would include "per CCX" voltage regulation, but beggars can't be choosers I guess...


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> In latest bioses for Asus boards (1.0.0.4B on X570 boards) CPPC switch is present at last, Cool&Quiet is there also (under different name) but PPC Adjustment is not there still. I guess it will trickle down to X370 too in a few days.
> According to 1usmus it is not really needed.
> Anyway boosting behavior on 1.0.0.4 is broken again anyway - I can't get 3900X to boost above 4.5Ghz at all regardless of whether PBO is disabled or enabled, even on a clean system without any apps that would impact XFR algorithm.
> At least per CCX overclocking is present so I got CCX0 to 4.6Ghz, CCX1 to 4.5Ghz and CCX2-3 to 4.4Ghz (bye bye Ryzen Master and setting clocks on every boot and standby). Voltage is FIT compatible at 1.47V. With good cooling (in games only, no rendering and no Prime95 AVX2 at all) I have a perfectly stable CPU with temps below 80C. I only wish they would include "per CCX" voltage regulation, but beggars can't be choosers I guess...


Guess I will have to wait for 1004 For my BIOS for that 1usmus PP to work as right now it has opposite effect although CPCC Preferred cores, C&Q and PPC adjustment are not visible. I'm still getting better performance even with AMD Ryzen Balanced PP I customized.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

If anyone is thinking about playing Red Dead Redemption 2 on PC I can confirm that it works fine on x370 PRO as the reddit thread suggests. Not had a single crash or fail to open the launcher.


----------



## liszt17

Hi! I'm going to switch to a r7 2700 from r5 1600. Im using the very old, but rock solid 0810 bios. What is the most stable bios nowdays for the second gen ryzen? What should I watch to update the bios, Is there any strict order, or just go for the lastest? Thank you!


----------



## hyno111

I thought I was the only one to have random problems with Zen 2 with this board back in Sep.

In my case, the most obvious way to replicate the problem is to run the built-in benchmark in DRAM Calculator, or just memtest in general. 
There isn't any error on 3200MHz (or 3600MHz) during bench, but the benchmark gets siginificantly slower after 15s, and takes far more time to finish than expected.
I RMAed the first 3800x, thought it to be a problem with die (and since no one is reporting problems back then), but the problem presists with replacement cpu.

I havve tried different bios,reseted the setting like 10 times, and eventually removed everything including the system drive, and found the problem is indeed from the CPU/motherboard combination.

Now I am still using the 1700x because of overpriced x570 boards. Hope the upcoming BIOS can resolve the issue.


----------



## mat9v

Beta bios based on 1.0.0.4B
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...-combopi_1004patchb-1251325.html#post27233047


----------



## Gacrux

With 1.0.0.4B my Cinebench R20 score went down from 5011 to 4901 lol.

I was using 1.0.0.3ABBA with the spread spectrum disabled from Reous.


----------



## mat9v

Gacrux said:


> With 1.0.0.4B my Cinebench R20 score went down from 5011 to 4901 lol.
> 
> I was using 1.0.0.3ABBA with the spread spectrum disabled from Reous.


And the worst thing is that for x570 for example Asus states that we can't go back to earlier bios version. I do not know about this one for X370 because there was no statement about that, but X570 have the same problem (worse performance in MT and seemingly lower max boost clock). It looks like new AGESA gave us CPPC in one hang and took away higher clocks that 1003ABBA brought. Makes me wonder if AMD really hates us, customers....


----------



## strumf666

To me, it looks more like they are trying too hard to make everyone happy after the launch of a product that wasn't ready in the first place, but without a clear strategy. While it's nice that they are trying, it'll backfire sooner or later, and the longer it takes...


----------



## MishelLngelo

There are supposedly 100+ enhancements in 1004 so I guess they are mostly geared toward reliability instead of pure performance.
Inability to revert bios version that included new AGESA code was always there, since the beginning but that's only using BIOS option, can be done "Ye olde" way, it's also used for modded BIOS versions https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html


----------



## Gacrux

I could downgrade to 5220 with AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA.



Yeah, you definitely get lower performance with 1.0.0.4B.

With 5220 1.0.0.3 ABBA + spread spectrum off I could get all my cores up to 4.125MHz running Cinebench R20.

With 5406 1.0.0.4 B it won't go past 4.067MHz.


----------



## Comby

I have same Cinebench R20/R15 score with 1.0.0.4B.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Auto voltage VCORE still appears broken on this new BIOS on my R5 3600 chip. Cinebench R15 multi score was slightly higher for me on this new BIOS.


----------



## toki1990

Hello everybody. I'm thinking connect 3 chasis fan to CHA_FAN2 connector of my motherboard (prime x370-pro). Each fan 0.37 amp. Motherboard cpu and chasis fan connectors generally 1 amp (12 W). My 3 fans total is 1.11 amp. Can I damage motherboard ? Is it dangerous ? Board's manual showing "The CPU_FAN connector supports the CPU_FAN of maximum of 1 Amp". But there is nothing about CHA_FAN2 amp. I cant connect AIO or W_PUMP fans because i cannot set their fan speed curve from bios.


----------



## Gacrux

Today I had some free time and made a few quick tests.

Cinebench R20 multithread scores (best runs):

5220 1.0.0.3ABBA: 4983cb
5220 1.0.0.3ABBA + Reous profile with spread spectrum disabled: 5012cb
5406 1.0.0.4B Beta: 4999cb

I wonder if with 1.0.0.4B and spread spectrum disabled it's possible to get over 5012cb. I didn't had the patience to test single core scores, as each run takes around 7 minutes.



toki1990 said:


> Hello everybody. I'm thinking connect 3 chasis fan to CHA_FAN2 connector of my motherboard (prime x370-pro). Each fan 0.37 amp. Motherboard cpu and chasis fan connectors generally 1 amp (12 W). My 3 fans total is 1.11 amp. Can I damage motherboard ? Is it dangerous ? Board's manual showing "The CPU_FAN connector supports the CPU_FAN of maximum of 1 Amp". But there is nothing about CHA_FAN2 amp. I cant connect AIO or W_PUMP fans because i cannot set their fan speed curve from bios.


Yes, there is a chance of damaging your headers. It's 1A max unless noticed otherwise. I use 2 x 0.37A per header.


----------



## jacqlittle

With this version of the BIOS by default, the BCLK works at 100MHz, compared to 99.8MHz from previous versions, at least AIDA64 and HWiNFO64 show 100MHz, which means that the Spread Spectrum option is now set to Disabled by default.


----------



## Gacrux

jacqlittle said:


> With this version of the BIOS by default, the BCLK works at 100MHz, compared to 99.8MHz from previous versions, at least AIDA64 and HWiNFO64 show 100MHz, which means that the Spread Spectrum option is now set to Disabled by default.


AIDA64 cannot be trusted.

Both HWINFO and CPU-Z shows 99.80 MHz with 1.0.0.4B. With the modified 1.0.0.3ABBA profile shows 100Mhz.

But in AIDA64, no matter what version or profile is used, it always shows 100MHz.

EDIT:

By coincidence, AIDA64 released a new version today, now it shows the actual BCLK, which is 99.80MHz.


----------



## jacqlittle

It may be because I use a R7 1700 of the 1st gen, not a Ryzen 3000, but it marked me 100MHz in several monitoring programs.

It may also be because I had it with TPU II (automatic OC) not manual OC, but trust me, not 99.8MHz in any monitoring program as with previous versions of the BIOS, unless modded BIOS.

In my case that I have a Ryzen 1st gen version, the BIOS version that in various benchmarks gives me a little better results is the 4207, although this latter version 5406 is not bad, maybe for users with 3rd gen processors it offers others advantadges.

I revert to 4207 BIOS version because of not advantadges for me.


----------



## toki1990

Gacrux said:


> Today I had some free time and made a few quick tests.
> 
> Cinebench R20 multithread scores (best runs):
> 
> 5220 1.0.0.3ABBA: 4983cb
> 5220 1.0.0.3ABBA + Reous profile with spread spectrum disabled: 5012cb
> 5406 1.0.0.4B Beta: 4999cb
> 
> I wonder if with 1.0.0.4B and spread spectrum disabled it's possible to get over 5012cb. I didn't had the patience to test single core scores, as each run takes around 7 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a chance of damaging your headers. It's 1A max unless noticed otherwise. I use 2 x 0.37A per header.



Thanks for reply.


----------



## Gacrux

toki1990 said:


> Thanks for reply.


I see you made the same question in a german forum and someone said that "you can't damage your board that way", I wouldn't count on that.

Unless the board has overcurrent protection in each header, which I seriously doubt, the answer is yes, you can blow a voltage regulator if you overload its current (A) capacity.

Example of board with overcurrent protection in the fan headers: https://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Global/KeyFeature/604/index.html - "Supports up to 2 amps with built-in overcurrent protection".

Our Prime X370-Pro states only "maximum 1A (12 W) fan power" on 4-pin CPU_FAN and 4-pin CHA_FAN headers (page 1-6 https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...33_MB_Pin_Definition_v2_print_vendor_only.pdf).

Try to hook one of those Delta 12v 4.8A fans in your motherboard and see what happens. 

Some high-end boards have this information explicitly in the manuals, listing current capacity of every header available. I think I saw some Strix boards listed with PUMP headers with 1.5A to 3A limit.


----------



## FlashFir

Looking at sticking a 2700x in my rig and trying again with my D14.

Friend is building a rig and I'm gonna swap him my 1700 since he's gonna have a lower rig in. I'll aiming at giving him mine at $100 or sub $100, depending on what's fair, 2700x costs $130 at MicroCenter black friday... So maybe it should end up being him $85 for the 1700 and I'll shell out $45 for the slight upgrade?

Anyways, I realized I have an old board and don't know much about the BIOS updates... looking through the notes on their site but there's a lot of updates... any relevant comments? Just thinking of updating to latest using the utility then just plugging it in and giving it a whirl unless reason not to. I stopped tinkering for a long time hahaha it's been awhile since I posted.


----------



## MishelLngelo

FlashFir said:


> Looking at sticking a 2700x in my rig and trying again with my D14.
> 
> Friend is building a rig and I'm gonna swap him my 1700 since he's gonna have a lower rig in. I'll aiming at giving him mine at $100 or sub $100, depending on what's fair, 2700x costs $130 at MicroCenter black friday... So maybe it should end up being him $85 for the 1700 and I'll shell out $45 for the slight upgrade?
> 
> Anyways, I realized I have an old board and don't know much about the BIOS updates... looking through the notes on their site but there's a lot of updates... any relevant comments? Just thinking of updating to latest using the utility then just plugging it in and giving it a whirl unless reason not to. I stopped tinkering for a long time hahaha it's been awhile since I posted.


Use 5220


----------



## geronimo

anyone knows which chips could be on these and wich one would you recommend for asus x370 prime pro (bios 5220) + R5 2600 to replace my aegis 3000 that doesn't go over 2800 for me:

Corsair Vengeance DDR4 16GB (2x8GB) RGB PRO black, 3000MHz, CL15
CMW16GX4M2C3000C15

Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2X8) DDR4 3000MHz, CL15, RED
CMK16GX4M2B3000C15R

Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8) 3600MHz CL18
CMK16GX4M2D3600C18

thx


----------



## D0kiM

geronimo said:


> anyone knows which chips could be on these and wich one would you recommend for asus x370 prime pro (bios 5220) + R5 2600 to replace my aegis 3000 that doesn't go over 2800 for me:
> 
> Corsair Vengeance DDR4 16GB (2x8GB) RGB PRO black, 3000MHz, CL15
> CMW16GX4M2C3000C15
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2X8) DDR4 3000MHz, CL15, RED
> CMK16GX4M2B3000C15R
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8) 3600MHz CL18
> CMK16GX4M2D3600C18
> 
> thx


Check the latest post(mark5916) from this link - https://pcpartpicker.com/forums/topic/325946-dumb-question-about-ram
If it was me, I would get the "CMK16GX4M2D3600C18" - enough MHz room for tweaking the right frequency/timings for the specific generation Ryzen CPU, and there's a couple of MHz if you change the motherboard/CPU with new one, that works with more than 2933/3200 MHz RAM speed.

Check here for info for the chips - https://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=178400
And here - https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...liste-alle-hersteller-29-11-19-a-1161530.html


----------



## fatboyslimerr

For people overclocking an R5 3600 on x370 Pro...

What clocks and voltage are you using and are you setting this in BIOS? Better results in Ryzen master? 
I'm pretty sure my 3600 is a dud for overclocking


----------



## Futsal

I fixed my infrequent bsods I think. Haven't seen them in a while at least. Changing tRCDRD from 19 -> 20 fixed it. I had an idea it was related to memory but I'm not sure why that instability was so hard to spot.





fatboyslimerr said:


> For people overclocking an R5 3600 on x370 Pro...
> 
> What clocks and voltage are you using and are you setting this in BIOS? Better results in Ryzen master?
> I'm pretty sure my 3600 is a dud for overclocking


I changed all the max power draw settings to 130%, set PBO explicitly to enabled, set the max frequency override to +200 MHz. My CPU will actually use 4.35-4.4GHz in games that don't have great multicore support, never in Cinebench though.


----------



## Xpander69

Does anyone else have extremely laggy mouse in BIOS with the zen2 CPUs?
I just switched from 1700X to 3700X and the mouse which was quite smooth and responsive before is now laggy as hell and stuttering when moving around the settings
BIOS 5220

Any way to fix it? not a huge problem ofc.

sidenote: my 4x8GB /32GB)Corsair Vengeance 3200 kit now works with out of box D.O.C.P. also, with 1700X i never got it more than 3066 with 4 sticks (even after extensive tweaking) and it was unstable then, 3000 seemed to be stable.


----------



## liszt17

Hi! I have recently bought a Ryzen 7 2700. Unfortunatly, it is not a golden cpu. I tested with ryzen master without llc, but prime 95 smallfft/ibt max kill it under 20 sec at 4ghz, even with 1.35 volt, or maybe... 
Why I posted it here:
The cpu on its auto setting does not even boost to its maximum 4.1 ghz single core, never. Thats why I wanted to oc it, because my previous all core 3.7ghz oc-ed r5 1600 surpasses it. But Dont want to similar oc the r2700, because a may loose the 4.1ghz singlecore...or not?
I use the 5220 bios, only use d.o.c.p to the memory, every other setting on auto. In cinebench, even with single core the max boost only 3.5ghz. What can I do? Pbo does nothing. Or is there any single core oc guide for this mobo, or evne its possible on this? Sorry for the noob questions, but I really tried so many things to work with this cpu, but after ryzen 1600, its no so fun...


----------



## pannalicour

Anyone with a 3900x or 3950x with this x370 board? How are the vrm temps stock and overclocked? I know there is a tier list on the internet but I like to know the real experience from you.


----------



## mat9v

I'm currently running 3900X on my board, stock without VRM active cooling (AiO is used) after some Blender time it reaches 75C as my infrared thermometer informs me (it is the radiator temp so actual VRMs are hotter), with active cooling it falls down. How much is unknown because heatsinks are actively cooled - but the thermometer shows 62C.
HWiNFO reading of VRM temps is a joke on this board.


----------



## fnarfbargle

pannalicour said:


> Anyone with a 3900x or 3950x with this x370 board? How are the vrm temps stock and overclocked? I know there is a tier list on the internet but I like to know the real experience from you.


Can't help with temps as its a rack case and needs the lid on for the airflow. Cant help with overclock either as I'm not, but an x370 with a 3950x doesn't burst into flames with a sustained Prime 95 run. The CPU gets a bit warm, topping out at 77C, but then it's only being cooled by a Wraith Prism.

Bit of an upgrade from the 1800x.


----------



## mat9v

fnarfbargle said:


> Can't help with temps as its a rack case and needs the lid on for the airflow. Cant help with overclock either as I'm not, but an x370 with a 3950x doesn't burst into flames with a sustained Prime 95 run. The CPU gets a bit warm, topping out at 77C, but then it's only being cooled by a Wraith Prism.
> 
> Bit of an upgrade from the 1800x.


He was asking about VRM temps not CPU temps. And Wraith Prism actually helps because it blows air over VRM heatsinks.


----------



## opethdisciple

Still no 1004 Agesa for this board.... Was the beta that was floating around a few weeks back real?


----------



## mat9v

I can't find the software to modify the .cap bios files to the format compatible with "flashrom". Anyone can point me in the right direction?


----------



## Reous

Do you mean UEFITool?


----------



## mat9v

Right, thank you


----------



## Trivo

Does this motherboard with the latest bios from the site (5220) have the option in bios to change the source temperature that would be used for fan speed control? If so, where is it?


----------



## fnarfbargle

opethdisciple said:


> Still no 1004 Agesa for this board.... Was the beta that was floating around a few weeks back real?



[ 0.000000] DMI: System manufacturer System Product Name/PRIME X370-PRO, BIOS 5406 11/13/2019
[ 0.130855] smpboot: CPU0: AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor (family: 0x17, model: 0x71, stepping: 0x0)

Whether or not it has AGESA 1.0.0.4 is above my pay grade.


----------



## mat9v

Latest beta bioses can be found in the link below:
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...s-agesa-ubersicht-19-12-19-a-1228903.html#2.7
According to that 5406 is AGESA 1004.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

I was having a lot of memory training fails...system not even POSTing running DOCP on my memory on 5220. I've not had a single failed POST since updating to 5406 and 1.0.0.4


----------



## geronimo

I presume this is some custom or beta bios cos on official pages the last one is still 5220?

I also have a lot of problems with 5220. failed posts etc. also my aegis 3000 can only go on 2800mhz. anything above is no post, often clear cmos required.


----------



## mat9v

Yes, 5406 is the beta bios with new AGESA 1004.


----------



## opethdisciple

I cant find it right now, but I found a few days ago screenshots of a chat on a forum between a customer and Asus support where they basically said that there will be no more BIOSes for this board...


I hope this is not true as I am waiting impatiently for the new 1004 BIOS!


----------



## hazium233

I have an X370-F and not a Pro, but was hoping the boards were similar enough that the fellow Asus owners here could help me with the fan curves.

I am using a Wraith Prism on a 2700X, and I can't quite get the curve adjusted as I like. What is bothering me is that I can't quite figure out if it is the way the PWM is set in the Prism, or if Q-fan is doing something weird so that the RPM to temperature ramps in ways that seem unexpected.

Which temperature reading is it really using for the CPU fan? This doesn't seem to be selectable (at least on bios 4012). But I assumed it was just using "CPU" from the IT8665E rather than either Tctl or Tdie because it only will dance with Tdie changes at the low end, where "CPU" seems to follow. At higher temps, where Tdie can shoot higher, but "CPU" is more stable, the RPMs stay more stable. However, the point where the cooler will seemingly just go to full RPM doesn't make much sense to me. Is it using "CPU" but with an offset?

Or is it that the PWM signal to RPM curve of the Prism is a little weird? I have it with the switch in the default "low" setting. The Q-fan curve though doesn't max to 100% until 75C, which is the limit, but the fan will go to 3000RPM before that. Is it because the switch is in low, and so 100% PWM is really for the 3800RPM max high speed?

It seems like one or the other is whonky, because I also picked up a pair of 140mm Silent Wing 3 High Speeds for case fans, and Q-fan also seems to ramp them to max RPM of 1600 before I would expect. I had read that SW3 high speed's PWM curve was such that 90% PWM should be ~1200RPM, and the last 400 RPM fit in that 10% window, but it seems like the board is constantly skipping from 1000 or so to 1600 earlier than I would expect from the number I set on the curve. The case fans are definitely set to "CPU" (Tdie or Tctl is not an option), and I had recently set them to be at only 80% for 60C, but they seem to get maxed even before the Prism on the most recent attempt.

I did run "optimize" on the fans before starting to adjust them.

Any thoughts or tips? Thanks.


----------



## Trivo

hazium233 said:


> I have an X370-F and not a Pro, but was hoping the boards were similar enough that the fellow Asus owners here could help me with the fan curves.
> 
> I am using a Wraith Prism on a 2700X, and I can't quite get the curve adjusted as I like. What is bothering me is that I can't quite figure out if it is the way the PWM is set in the Prism, or if Q-fan is doing something weird so that the RPM to temperature ramps in ways that seem unexpected.
> 
> Which temperature reading is it really using for the CPU fan? This doesn't seem to be selectable (at least on bios 4012). But I assumed it was just using "CPU" from the IT8665E rather than either Tctl or Tdie because it only will dance with Tdie changes at the low end, where "CPU" seems to follow. At higher temps, where Tdie can shoot higher, but "CPU" is more stable, the RPMs stay more stable. However, the point where the cooler will seemingly just go to full RPM doesn't make much sense to me. Is it using "CPU" but with an offset?
> 
> Or is it that the PWM signal to RPM curve of the Prism is a little weird? I have it with the switch in the default "low" setting. The Q-fan curve though doesn't max to 100% until 75C, which is the limit, but the fan will go to 3000RPM before that. Is it because the switch is in low, and so 100% PWM is really for the 3800RPM max high speed?
> 
> It seems like one or the other is whonky, because I also picked up a pair of 140mm Silent Wing 3 High Speeds for case fans, and Q-fan also seems to ramp them to max RPM of 1600 before I would expect. I had read that SW3 high speed's PWM curve was such that 90% PWM should be ~1200RPM, and the last 400 RPM fit in that 10% window, but it seems like the board is constantly skipping from 1000 or so to 1600 earlier than I would expect from the number I set on the curve. The case fans are definitely set to "CPU" (Tdie or Tctl is not an option), and I had recently set them to be at only 80% for 60C, but they seem to get maxed even before the Prism on the most recent attempt.
> 
> I did run "optimize" on the fans before starting to adjust them.
> 
> Any thoughts or tips? Thanks.



I asked a question a couple of posts above yours of how to select (if possible for the latest BIOS) the temperature source for the CPU cooler fan at least. The reson for asking that is because on this board, with the latest BIOS, with a Ryzen 5 3600 the CPU fan speed is taking the MOTHERBOARD CPU temperature reading which is generally much lower on average. Also if you stress test or render or just put whatever load on the CPU, the Tdtl / Tdie will rise to around 30 degrees higher than the motherboard temperature and remain that way before the motherboard CPU reading starts to rise, about 15 seconds later. So for example both are on idle - let's say 40 degrees MB CPU and 45 degrees on average for Tctl/Tdie and you start Cinebench. What will happen is the Tctl will climb to very high temp - around 80 instantly, then it will start slowly rising, roughly by 1 degree every 2s. Meanwhile the MB CPU reading will have no change, no response whatsoever, meaning that the CPU fan speed will remain as if it's idling... for about 15s before it also starts climbing. And it doesn't increase instantly btw, it's gradual so the delay in fan response is even worse than 15s. 

I recently made a build with an Asrock b450m Steel Legend and in its BIOS you can select the source temperature for any fan/pump in the case. It could be either MB, Tctl, GPU. I couldn't find such option in this motherboards BIOS. My strong suspicion is this is a "fix" for the erratic Tctl on zen 2 cpus, with many high brief spikes. People were complaining for a couple of months that that would cause their cpu fans would rev up and down constantly. And some of those fans are pretty bad in general in terms of sound to begin with. Anyway they for sure fixed the sound issue, but still why not let the user choose for himself which is the source temperature for fan speed?


----------



## hazium233

Trivo said:


> I asked a question a couple of posts above yours of how to select (if possible for the latest BIOS) the temperature source for the CPU cooler fan at least. The reson for asking that is because on this board, with the latest BIOS, with a Ryzen 5 3600 the CPU fan speed is taking the MOTHERBOARD CPU temperature reading which is generally much lower on average. Also if you stress test or render or just put whatever load on the CPU, the Tdtl / Tdie will rise to around 30 degrees higher than the motherboard temperature and remain that way before the motherboard CPU reading starts to rise, about 15 seconds later. So for example both are on idle - let's say 40 degrees MB CPU and 45 degrees on average for Tctl/Tdie and you start Cinebench. What will happen is the Tctl will climb to very high temp - around 80 instantly, then it will start slowly rising, roughly by 1 degree every 2s. Meanwhile the MB CPU reading will have no change, no response whatsoever, meaning that the CPU fan speed will remain as if it's idling... for about 15s before it also starts climbing. And it doesn't increase instantly btw, it's gradual so the delay in fan response is even worse than 15s.
> 
> I recently made a build with an Asrock b450m Steel Legend and in its BIOS you can select the source temperature for any fan/pump in the case. It could be either MB, Tctl, GPU. I couldn't find such option in this motherboards BIOS. My strong suspicion is this is a "fix" for the erratic Tctl on zen 2 cpus, with many high brief spikes. People were complaining for a couple of months that that would cause their cpu fans would rev up and down constantly. And some of those fans are pretty bad in general in terms of sound to begin with. Anyway they for sure fixed the sound issue, but still why not let the user choose for himself which is the source temperature for fan speed?


Right, it is probably the IT8665E CPU on the X370-F as well, as I have seen what you describe where under transition to load Tdie/Tctl will jump rapidly, and CPU lags. I am just not sure if it is the pure CPU reading or if it is using some sort of skew. Or the if Q-fan "optimize" has now interpreted the PWM curves in an odd way, or simply that my fans have different curves than expected.

For the SW3 High Speeds, I read that 90% is the tipping point which should be somewhere around 1200RPM, and the last 400RPM are unfortunately controlled from 91-100%. But with the fans set to 80% at 55C, they were already doing 1200RPM. The curve didn't pass 90% until 65C, but despite this, they would max out doing a Karhu run last night, and then dip back down. Pretty annoying to listen to. I have never actually seen CPU go higher than low 60s, as read by hwinfo, even under high loads where Tdie may be 10C or more above.

I don't really know what benefit there is to using CPU relative to Tctl since it still oscillates a bit under light load and low load is where the fan oscillations might be more annoying. I have dialed most light load oscillation out already.


----------



## Trivo

hazium233 said:


> Right, it is probably the IT8665E CPU on the X370-F as well, as I have seen what you describe where under transition to load Tdie/Tctl will jump rapidly, and CPU lags. I am just not sure if it is the pure CPU reading or if it is using some sort of skew. Or the if Q-fan "optimize" has now interpreted the PWM curves in an odd way, or simply that my fans have different curves than expected.
> 
> For the SW3 High Speeds, I read that 90% is the tipping point which should be somewhere around 1200RPM, and the last 400RPM are unfortunately controlled from 91-100%. But with the fans set to 80% at 55C, they were already doing 1200RPM. The curve didn't pass 90% until 65C, but despite this, they would max out doing a Karhu run last night, and then dip back down. Pretty annoying to listen to. I have never actually seen CPU go higher than low 60s, as read by hwinfo, even under high loads where Tdie may be 10C or more above.
> 
> I don't really know what benefit there is to using CPU relative to Tctl since it still oscillates a bit under light load and low load is where the fan oscillations might be more annoying. I have dialed most light load oscillation out already.


It's not a skew. For me at least it's using exactly the temperature which in Hwinfo64 is listed as "CPU" under section "Asus Prime x370 pro" or in other words the motherboard sensor. My custom fan curve matches that temperature reading exactly always, so the fan settings work fine, but what they take as reference temp is not the right thing imo. I also changed the fan curve to default and to other slopes to confirm this.


----------



## Futsal

I read somewhere that the Tdie/Tctl readings have like +30C artificially tacked on to encourage cooling. Not sure if that's the information you're looking for.


----------



## Trivo

Futsal said:


> I read somewhere that the Tdie/Tctl readings have like +30C artificially tacked on to encourage cooling. Not sure if that's the information you're looking for.


If you are referring to zen1 gen, that was +20C reported temp and it was later removed as far as I remember. Don't think they do that any more. Otherwise my CPU, because it's reporting as I write this 42 degrees idle temp Tctl, should actually be 12C degrees. I very much doubt that.


----------



## makatech

mat9v said:


> Latest beta bioses can be found in the link below:
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...s-agesa-ubersicht-19-12-19-a-1228903.html#2.7
> According to that 5406 is AGESA 1004.


Wow, this is cool, would be very interesting with comments from more people here running test-bios version 5406.


----------



## hazium233

Futsal said:


> I read somewhere that the Tdie/Tctl readings have like +30C artificially tacked on to encourage cooling. Not sure if that's the information you're looking for.


For a 2700X, the Tctl offset is only 10C afaik. I don't bother to monitor Tctl in hwinfo since I can just leave Tdie up and see the "real" core temp. I was wondering if the board was skewing CPU for fan control, which is a package temp output by the IT8665E. But I think it is just the fans' PWM curves are different than I would expect. I have worked around it about as best I can.


----------



## mat9v

hazium233 said:


> For a 2700X, the Tctl offset is only 10C afaik. I don't bother to monitor Tctl in hwinfo since I can just leave Tdie up and see the "real" core temp. I was wondering if the board was skewing CPU for fan control, which is a package temp output by the IT8665E. But I think it is just the fans' PWM curves are different than I would expect. I have worked around it about as best I can.


It might be wort it to try DC instead of PWM in BIOS - my fans go lower with DC then with PWM and you can still set your preferred fan curve.


----------



## Pablogamer

The 3900X and 3950X work fine at stock on this motherboard?


----------



## Lucky72

Yes, They are in the compatibility list of the MB and i'm actually running a 3900x with a little OC.


----------



## Pablogamer

Lucky72 said:


> Yes, They are in the compatibility list of the MB and i'm actually running a 3900x with a little OC.


Yes im know that is in the compability list. I am asking for boost and vrm temp when gaming and rendering. Thanks you!


----------



## fnarfbargle

Pablogamer said:


> Yes im know that is in the compability list. I am asking for boost and vrm temp when gaming and rendering. Thanks you!


Can't help with "rendering or gaming". Can help with a bit of background activity and a single threaded rsync session, and then an mprime run on all cores. The "single threaded" isn't really as this machine is running several VMs in the background, so it'll never be in a position to truly look at a single threaded boost frequency.

Can only help with reported temps, so I don't see where I can get a VRM temp. The cooler is a standard Wraith Prism using the out of the box heatsink compound. Ambient is ~32C outside the case.



Code:


srv:/tmp# cat /proc/cpuinfo 
processor	: 0
vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD
cpu family	: 23
model		: 113
model name	: AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor
stepping	: 0
microcode	: 0x8701013
cpu MHz		: 4022.224

Temps during Prime run :



Code:


k10temp-pci-00c3
Adapter: PCI adapter
Tdie:         +76.1°C  (high = +70.0°C)
Tctl:         +76.1°C  

it8665-isa-0290
Adapter: ISA adapter
Vcore:        +1.35 V  (min =  +0.83 V, max =  +1.65 V)
in1:          +2.51 V  (min =  +1.98 V, max =  +2.73 V)
+12V:        +11.98 V  (min = +11.20 V, max = +12.40 V)
+5V:          +4.99 V  (min =  +4.74 V, max =  +5.61 V)
3VSB:         +6.71 V  (min =  +2.83 V, max =  +3.40 V)
Vbat:         +6.58 V  
+3.3V:        +3.33 V  
CPU Fan:     3358 RPM  (min = 1500 RPM)
Back Fan:       0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)
MB CPU Temp:  +67.0°C  (low  = +13.0°C, high = +88.0°C)
Ambient:      +35.0°C  (low  = +13.0°C, high = +43.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
PCH:          +57.0°C  (low  = +18.0°C, high = +61.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

Freq all cores stressed :


Code:


srv:/tmp# grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo | awk '{print $4}' | sort -r | uniq
4063.922
4063.921
4063.912
4063.856
4063.855
4063.852
4063.845
4063.017
4063.010
4062.983
4062.979
4062.917
4062.911
4062.880
4062.877
4062.508
4062.505
4062.444
4062.439
4062.378
4062.377
4062.373
4062.370
4061.687
4061.642
4061.641
4061.610
4061.602
4061.553
4061.543

Freq mostly single core stressed :


Code:


srv:/tmp# grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo | awk '{print $4}' | sort -r | uniq
4226.028
4208.247
4202.182
4199.353
4182.198
4178.442
4170.698
4168.500
4168.157
4158.068
4150.616
4132.782
4129.297
4110.882
4082.120
4038.115
4034.426
4027.882
4014.634
4012.330
3979.481
3960.919
3946.193
3917.452
3906.778
3846.600
3832.397
3796.046
3748.496
3695.113
3648.889
3401.974


----------



## sauropod

Anyone using the beta bios for agesa 1004b? I got 3600x (upgraded from 1400) and I have had some reboots while in game. I have older slow memory left jdec stock at 2666, no pbo or voltage changes etc, left clocks alone. I am thinking of going to the 1003abba bios from asus site to see if it offers better stability. Hopefully a new non-beta bios for 1004b is released soon.

Also of note is I can't find anything helpful in the windows event logs, side from the standard vague messages saying windows shutdown unexpectedly.


----------



## kovboi

sauropod said:


> Anyone using the beta bios for agesa 1004b? I got 3600x (upgraded from 1400) and I have had some reboots while in game. I have older slow memory left jdec stock at 2666, no pbo or voltage changes etc, left clocks alone. I am thinking of going to the 1003abba bios from asus site to see if it offers better stability. Hopefully a new non-beta bios for 1004b is released soon.
> 
> Also of note is I can't find anything helpful in the windows event logs, side from the standard vague messages saying windows shutdown unexpectedly.


I'm running the beta bios and have no problems with stability with my 3700x, but I only flashed it because I couldn't get my memory running faster than 3200 mhz on the official bios. With the beta, it's rock stable at 3600mhz. 

One thing maybe worth trying is to add a bump to the offset for your CPU (+0.00625) or try setting TPU I/II. I used to have similar crashes without any errors showing in the windows log and eventually narrowed it down to the power delivery to the processor. FWIW, others have similarly reported in this thread that bumping the CPU or setting manual volts fixed their stability issues.


----------



## sauropod

kovboi said:


> One thing maybe worth trying is to add a bump to the offset for your CPU (+0.00625) or try setting TPU I/II. I used to have similar crashes without any errors showing in the windows log and eventually narrowed it down to the power delivery to the processor. FWIW, others have similarly reported in this thread that bumping the CPU or setting manual volts fixed their stability issues.


Thanks for the info. Which version of bios were you running when the errors happened? could be part of why it's taking so long for an official update...


----------



## kovboi

sauropod said:


> Thanks for the info. Which version of bios were you running when the errors happened? could be part of why it's taking so long for an official update...


5220 (1003ABBA)


----------



## duox7142

Hey all,

Coming back to overclocking on this board after a hiatus.

I can get 3.9GHz on my 1700X with 280mm AIO @ 1.38v and 73.5c max. 

I'd like to hit 4.0GHz, but I only found it happening at 1.45v. So not ideal.

Are there other voltages besides VDDC to tune that will make a difference? I looked up Digi+ VRM control, from what I gathered perhaps an increase of switching frequency to 500MHz may just slightly reduce ripple, and setting phases to extreme may not have a difference outside normal variance of stability. 

I found I need LLC set to 5, otherwise vdroop under load will cause SVI2 TFN voltage (the real voltage into CPU) to go below what I set, and that's not helpful while trying to get this working. I may also put a small fan on the VRM heatsink area, but I'd like to avoid something looking very tacked-on. Do VRMs overheating cause system crashes on this motherboard at this kind of load?


----------



## liszt17

Hi! I finally able to overclock my ryzen 5 3600 to 4.2ghz vith 1.325 volts (maximum safe voltage, as I have read). Bios version 5220. I used llc5, 600 khz switching frequency, phase control extreme, current capabilty 140%.
Tested with IBT max 10 cycles, and prime 95 26.6 small fft 26 hours.
The voltage seems to perfectly flat and matches exactly to my settings. Maximum power consumption was around 110 watts.
My question:
Are the load line calibration 5 TOO dangerious to 24/7use? On gamersnexus i've seen that too agressive llc settings are dangerios to the cpu, because short but very big voltage spikes may occur, but cannot be monitored only with oscilloscope.
What is your tought?


----------



## MishelLngelo

According to AMD, max "safe" voltage is 1.5v so you are way under that. Most BIOS versions would place it above 1.4v at idle. Llc 5 may ad another 0.005 - 0.007v but surely for very short time. I never heard of Llc doing any damage, XFR would cut it down on any hint of high temps or loads. My take on max Voltage while doing all core OC is voltage under full load and max BPO. In my case that equals 1.327v and no higher amount would let me OC above 4.35GHz reliably. That's exactly what I get under BPO.


----------



## Trivo

I'm trying to change the source temperature for my case fans and tie them to the GPU temperature. How do I go about doing that on this board, bios v.5220? Seems like I searched all of the bios settings but can't find this option. Help, ty.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Trivo said:


> I'm trying to change the source temperature for my case fans and tie them to the GPU temperature. How do I go about doing that on this board, bios v.5220? Seems like I searched all of the bios settings but can't find this option. Help, ty.


You will not find anything like that in BIOS, GPU has own sensors and fan control not seen in BIOS.


----------



## Trivo

MishelLngelo said:


> You will not find anything like that in BIOS, GPU has own sensors and fan control not seen in BIOS.


I recently did a build with an asrock b450m steel legend, there were 3 options available in BIOS for what to take as temperature for any case fan control and one of them was GPU temp. I assumed Asus would have that functionality as well?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Trivo said:


> I recently did a build with an asrock b450m steel legend, there were 3 options available in BIOS for what to take as temperature for any case fan control and one of them was GPU temp. I assumed Asus would have that functionality as well?


Only an APU can provide GPU sensors to BIOS.


----------



## Trivo

MishelLngelo said:


> Only an APU can provide GPU sensors to BIOS.


Ok thank you, good to know. Still can you help me find the settings to change the source temperature sensor to a different one on this mobo? Currently all case fans and CPU cooler use some CPU Motherboard sensor which shows a much lower temperature than the one cpu reports in hwinfo.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Trivo said:


> Ok thank you, good to know. Still can you help me find the settings to change the source temperature sensor to a different one on this mobo? Currently all case fans and CPU cooler use some CPU Motherboard sensor which shows a much lower temperature than the one cpu reports in hwinfo.


What's the reason for what you want ? Do you have a case fan dedicated to help with GPU cooling ?


----------



## Trivo

MishelLngelo said:


> What's the reason for what you want ? Do you have a case fan dedicated to help with GPU cooling ?


The reason is that currently all fans (apart from the GPU one) use a sensor that often reports about 20C less than the actual CPU temp, so I want to change the source temp to either the actual CPU temp or the GPU temp, anything that is accurate. At the moment when on load the CPU/case fans behave as if in idle for the first 1 minute, then this Motherboard CPU temp starts rising and it doesn't even reach the actual CPU temp. 

So for example when I archived 46gigs on my work usb thumb drive the other day, cpu tctl temps went to 70c almost instantly, cpu motherboard temps still stay at 40-45C as if it's idle. 1 minute later that sensor also starts rising slowly but it still would get to about 65-70C max while at this point in hwinfo CPU Tctl/Tdie reports 80C+, because fans haven't accelerated at all up to this point. Also I've reproduced this behaviour several times with cinebench for even higher temperatures. The fans just don't respond at all initially when I load the CPU and even after that they still lagging, most importantly the CPU cooler one.

I don't understand why I have to explain why I want a functionality that is there on another brand of motherboard. Does this board have this option in the latest official BIOS or not? Because I feel like I checked thoroughly even in tabs that shouldn't have anything to do with that. On the Asrock steel legend board it was pretty straightforward in the fan control options.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Sorry but this one as well as it's successor x470 don't have any sensors for dedicated GPU.


----------



## Trivo

MishelLngelo said:


> Sorry but this one as well as it's successor x470 don't have any sensors for dedicated GPU.


Why are you trying so hard to trigger me by not answering the thing I asked for several times. If you don't know, just don't write at all. For anyone else: does this board have an option in BIOS, as other brands have, to change the source temperature used for the fan speed curve? Any drop down menu with the available sensors in it? The default one is incorrect and the one I want should be available. 

Oh and FYI MishelLngelo with my older BIOS from a year ago and my previous CPU - ryzen 7 1700, the fan curve was working as intended by following exactly the Tctl temp. Now with the latest bios and a ryzen 5 3600, the curve follows the Motherboard CPU reading and the Tctl one is ignored. So don't tell me it is impossible to run based on Tctl reading, it can, it did last year, be it on a different CPU and bios version.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Trivo said:


> Why are you trying so hard to trigger me by not answering the thing I asked for several times. If you don't know, just don't write at all. For anyone else: does this board have an option in BIOS, as other brands have, to change the source temperature used for the fan speed curve? Any drop down menu with the available sensors in it? The default one is incorrect and the one I want should be available.
> 
> Oh and FYI MishelLngelo with my older BIOS from a year ago and my previous CPU - ryzen 7 1700, the fan curve was working as intended by following exactly the Tctl temp. Now with the latest bios and a ryzen 5 3600, the curve follows the Motherboard CPU reading and the Tctl one is ignored. So don't tell me it is impossible to run based on Tctl reading, it can, it did last year, be it on a different CPU and bios version.


I was answering about your query about G (Graphic)PU. Just remembered that there's 2 pins connector at the bottom of MB for another temperature probe, I think that a 10k thermistor can be attached to it and a switch in BIOS to use it as reference for fans adjustment. It's called T_sensor. just bellow Clr_CMOS.


----------



## Trivo

MishelLngelo said:


> and a switch in BIOS to use it as reference for fans adjustment.


This is pretty much what I've been asking for for the last three posts. So for the fourth time: where in the latest BIOS is this switch if it exists? On the Asrock motherboard I worked with it was a drop down menu in the fan control panel with all/any available sensors that can function as source for fan speed (there were 3 of them). Where is this functionality/drop down menu/switch located, here, in BIOS v5220.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Trivo,

Please avoid being so rude to people that are trying to help you. MishelLngelo isn't trying to "trigger" you, and you are not being kind in return.


----------



## Trivo

corky dorkelson said:


> Trivo,
> 
> Please avoid being so rude to people that are trying to help you. MishelLngelo isn't trying to "trigger" you, and you are not being kind in return.


Apologies, I'll keep my temper in check and be polite. In any case, if anyone knows, please point me to where to find it, if there is such an option. Feels like I tried all available tabs and categories in BIOS trying to find this, and it should have been in the fan control panel.


----------



## Lucky72

You can find it in Monitor Menu/Q-Fan/Chassis Fan Source, or in chapter 3 of the user manual.


----------



## Filters83

Lucky72 said:


> You can find it in Monitor Menu/Q-Fan/Chassis Fan Source, or in chapter 3 of the user manual.


Wrong, i mean this problem is exatly what he explanin default CPU temp is taken by motherboard and not by TCL sensor, you can use another sensor ONLY for CHassis Fan but NOT for CPU fan ... so your only solution is use another fan on the cpu connector a set it to like 40% till max temp so you dont ear it spiking and connect your cpu fan to a chassis fan and then you can use another sensor as source


----------



## MishelLngelo

Shouldn't CPU cooler's fan(s) speed be regulated by CPU temperature according to CPU's sensor ?


----------



## strumf666

Trivo said:


> I'm trying to change the source temperature for my case fans and tie them to the GPU temperature. How do I go about doing that on this board, bios v.5220? Seems like I searched all of the bios settings but can't find this option. Help, ty.


Take a look at https://www.argusmonitor.com/en/index.php Speedfan unfortunately does not support prime x370 pro.



MishelLngelo said:


> Shouldn't CPU cooler's fan(s) speed be regulated by CPU temperature according to CPU's sensor ?


Not if you have custom watercooling for cpu&gpu it is quite usefull if you can bind it to both temperatures. Additionally you can have a temperature probe next to VRM and bind a fan to that temperature... RAM as well


----------



## opethdisciple

If you look here and expand the images, this guy reckons he had a conversation with an Asus rep online who confirmed that there will be no more BIOS for this board or any X370 board.


However I don't fully believe it because there are other x370 boards from Asus which have the new Agesa. So I'm still hopeful it will eventually arrive.


----------



## Schmuckley

Trivo said:


> Why are you trying so hard to trigger me by not answering the thing I asked for several times. If you don't know, just don't write at all. For anyone else: does this board have an option in BIOS, as other brands have, to change the source temperature used for the fan speed curve? Any drop down menu with the available sensors in it? The default one is incorrect and the one I want should be available.
> 
> Oh and FYI MishelLngelo with my older BIOS from a year ago and my previous CPU - ryzen 7 1700, the fan curve was working as intended by following exactly the Tctl temp. Now with the latest bios and a ryzen 5 3600, the curve follows the Motherboard CPU reading and the Tctl one is ignored. So don't tell me it is impossible to run based on Tctl reading, it can, it did last year, be it on a different CPU and bios version.



With the latest BIOS, fan settings only work on CPU fan. They worked with older BIOS, not now though.

Wasted 90 mins trying to tone down a 4500RPM finger chopper. Note: They are still spinning after unplugged!

Fan settings are in the monitor section.


----------



## 1TM1

4 memory modules work fine with 1700 X370-pro as 32GB dual rank DJR Hynix and 16B single rank B-die Samsung.

Right now with 48GB as 8+8 single rank plus 16+16 dual rank in daisy-chain topology board. Passes memtest without errors. CPU 1700 (non X; X have slightly better memory controller or fabric or both).

RAM is 8+8 GB single rank g.skill 3200-14 Samsung B-die, 20nm best but costly.
Just added 16+16 GB dual rank g.skill 3600-16 Hynix DJR-die, latest 17nm supposed to be almost as good as B-die.
Thaiphoon burner 16.1.1 confirms DJR.

MB is Asus Prime x370-Pro with BIOS 5008 (2019 AGESA 1.0.0.2). All BIOS settings on Auto except RAM 1.35 volt.
MB defaults to 1866-13 which is almost as good as 3200-22 (1866/13 = 143 = 3200/22). Haven't started to overclock yet.
--------
Update: one memory module was running hot. After swapping it to the outer socket, 3066-14 and 3133-14 became stable.
This Hynix DJR (getting 3133-14) is nearly as good as B-die (got to 3200-14) on 1st gen Ryzen with Prime X370-Pro.


----------



## psychonaut89

Just to share my experience as I've been using this topic as source of info for quite some time but never posted anything 

More than a year and half ago when I got this board I tried some simple overclocking on *CORSAIR 2x4GB Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000MHz CL15 (CMK8GX4M2B3000C15 Hynix AFR Single Rank)* but it was unstable with xmp loaded @.3000mhz all the way down to 2666mhz. CPU is *Ryzen 2400G* and BIOS is *4207*. I didn't mess with dram timings then so I just left it at 2666mhz as it was rock solid. Yesterday I decided to try using DRam calculator and now it's running at 3000mhz 14 16 17 30 42 1T from the first try.
I set dram voltage to 1.38v from start and I plan to leave like that for now as it appears to have decent cooling. It passed memtest, I did some light gaming and so far it's not crashing.
In the near future I plan to upgrade to 16gb of ram. Since this is T-topology board I was thinking of acquiring another kit of the same version to get total of 16gb but I'm seeing some mixed info about this on the internet because apparently even though this is T Topology board having 4 DIMMS would put additional stress on IMC so it wouldn't matter in the end and I could end up topped out at 2666 or 2400mhz. Anyway, if I go that route I'll post the results here.


----------



## Gacrux

opethdisciple said:


> If you look here and expand the images, this guy reckons he had a conversation with an Asus rep online who confirmed that there will be no more BIOS for this board or any X370 board.
> 
> 
> However I don't fully believe it because there are other x370 boards from Asus which have the new Agesa. So I'm still hopeful it will eventually arrive.


Looks like ASUS abandoned the X370-Pro. 5406 Beta build date was around 17/11 and two months later no stable version was released. Never seem a beta BIOS last this long.


----------



## opethdisciple

Gacrux said:


> Looks like ASUS abandoned the X370-Pro. 5406 Beta build date was around 17/11 and two months later no stable version was released. Never seem a beta BIOS last this long.


I've been monitoring things form here and lesser boards such as the Prime B350M-E and Prime B350-Plus received new BIOS this week. No release notes but that website reckons they are 1004 Agesa. So hopefully in the next few weeks for the Prime Pro X370.


----------



## malakudi

I have opened a support ticket with ASUS about 1.0.0.4 AGESA on X370 Prime Pro, because I really need a fix for IOMMU (Unknown PCI header type ‘127’ error) which only AGESA 1.0.0.4 carries. My other option is to flash back to 4207 with eeprom programmer, all versions between have this IOMMU issue. I asked them if the beta version is considered safe and when they plan to release an official version, because I don't really like to flash a beta version. Will let you know about their response.


----------



## opethdisciple

Every other manufacture has released the 1004 Agesa across their whole line up of mobos already so I don't see why (I hope) Asus would abandon the Prime Pro x370.

This is taking an unusually long time tho for the BIOS to arrive.

There is this of course which I posted in an earlier post where the guy claims to have had a conversation with an Asus online rep who said there would be no more BIOSes for the x370 range.

But this isn't true as the Crosshair X370s are now on the 1004 Agesa. (They only received it 3 weeks ago)


----------



## MishelLngelo

If it's any consolation, on x470, beta and released BIOS is same and it's just 5220 with 1004b inserted.


----------



## fnarfbargle

malakudi said:


> My other option is to flash back to 4207 with eeprom programmer


I've downgraded from 5406 to 0902 using AFUDOS.exe previously. No need to break out the programmer.

The command line I used was : AFUDOS 0902.CAP /x /p /b /n /k

Do a bit of a search, there are plenty of instructions out there for downgrading this particular board. It has been a godsend. with the 3xxx series BIOS where I had all sorts of issues.


----------



## Trivo

Filters83 said:


> Wrong, i mean this problem is exatly what he explanin default CPU temp is taken by motherboard and not by TCL sensor, you can use another sensor ONLY for CHassis Fan but NOT for CPU fan ... so your only solution is use another fan on the cpu connector a set it to like 40% till max temp so you dont ear it spiking and connect your cpu fan to a chassis fan and then you can use another sensor as source


Can confirm this is the case for me. Since the CPU fan profile has a switch in the BIOS for PWM/DC then I assume one of my 3 pin dc case fans will be suitable for that? And I doubt I will hear it spiking, that's the main issue I had in the first place. With the cpu fan "listening" to the MB sensor there is no spiking... but there is no real and quick response to load at all too. It's like - start a game, tctl and gpu jump to 65-70C, meanwhile cpu fan remains completely unchanged as if system is idling.

Edit: Didn't work, none of the chassis fan source temp choices corresponds to the cpu tctl/tdie temp. The 4 avalailable choices were: CPU / MotherBoard / PCH / T_sensor. The "CPU" one corresponds to the one listed under Motherboard->CPU in hwinfo.


----------



## Filters83

Trivo said:


> Can confirm this is the case for me. Since the CPU fan profile has a switch in the BIOS for PWM/DC then I assume one of my 3 pin dc case fans will be suitable for that? And I doubt I will hear it spiking, that's the main issue I had in the first place. With the cpu fan "listening" to the MB sensor there is no spiking... but there is no real and quick response to load at all too. It's like - start a game, tctl and gpu jump to 65-70C, meanwhile cpu fan remains completely unchanged as if system is idling.
> 
> Edit: Didn't work, none of the chassis fan source temp choices corresponds to the cpu tctl/tdie temp. The 4 avalailable choices were: CPU / MotherBoard / PCH / T_sensor. The "CPU" one corresponds to the one listed under Motherboard->CPU in hwinfo.


Ye sadly you cant get a decent sensor on x370 chip :\ at least on x470 tcl sensor work properly
I saved myself using T sensor cause im on a custom water loop cause tcl sensor work properly but spike like hell and i hate that

I mean im on strix x470-F now and the sensor work but on my old X370-F have the same bug, cpu temperature is readed by motherboard and sucks


----------



## liszt17

Still no final bios of 1.0.0.4b. Only the 5406 beta. Any info about the new bios? Even the prime b350 plus got the update, but the strix b350, x370, and this board still not. Kinda lame....


----------



## opethdisciple

liszt17 said:


> Still no final bios of 1.0.0.4b. Only the 5406 beta. Any info about the new bios? Even the prime b350 plus got the update, but the strix b350, x370, and this board still not. Kinda lame....


Yes it's super lame. :thumbsdow

But I don't think we are the only ones. Other brands such as MSI also haven't pushed out the new Agesa to their x370 line up such as the MSI X370 Pro Carbon. They too have a beta 1004 bios.

And the Taichi X370 is even in a worse situation than us. They still on the ABB BIOS! So two BIOS behind!


----------



## fnarfbargle

opethdisciple said:


> the Taichi X370 is even in a worse situation than us. They still on the ABB BIOS! So two BIOS behind!


This is where AMD need to put the screws on the board manufacturers. I suppose at the end of the day, ASUS sold the product on the basis it would be compatible with AM4 processors moving forwards, and it is. The BIOS may not be up to date, but if you use the latest BIOS and put a Zen2 in the board it will work.

It'll be interesting to see what happens with the 4xxx series processors. Will we get updated BIOS to ensure compatibility then?

I'm thankful for at least the beta BIOS. That's been stable for me, but I'm not overclocking or running on the ragged edge of RAM timing.


----------



## ObscureScience

malakudi said:


> I have opened a support ticket with ASUS about 1.0.0.4 AGESA on X370 Prime Pro, because I really need a fix for IOMMU (Unknown PCI header type ‘127’ error) which only AGESA 1.0.0.4 carries. My other option is to flash back to 4207 with eeprom programmer, all versions between have this IOMMU issue. I asked them if the beta version is considered safe and when they plan to release an official version, because I don't really like to flash a beta version. Will let you know about their response.


Did you ever get a reply?


----------



## Keno34

ASRock releases Series 300 chipset mainboard Get AGESA 1.0.0.4 Patch B Firmware....Asus doesnt seems to give a flying F**k!


----------



## ruffpl

*Random poblems with boot at every few starts*

Hi. I have constant problem with my pc which I have been building for a month. On the beginning when I bought my mobo (like many people had) it didnt wanted to start ( only aura ligts was working, no beeps,etc). I tried with couple graphic cards ,then one type of ram, than another and then I read that it works with Gskill trident Z ram ( So I bought the 3200 rgb version and finally it booted up for first time). After that I updated bios to newest one because it had one of the oldest ( second or third version). 
Then everything was ok, but the only problem that I still have with it, is that it dont want to boot after couple of starts. F.ex. I work on my pc and want to restart it for a minute, but instead of restart, beep and turn on, it just turn on aura lights and nothing else happends. After holding down the off button for a while it restarts with beep, I have to go to bios, save the configuration , restart and then it works again ( but the problem comes back until couple next starts). Do You know what can be the problem? It occurs at standard settings, after setting up ram on higher speed and after exact stable OC. It pass all stability tests on Prime95, AIDA64, OCCT and other programs but why it have this random boot up problem?


----------



## malakudi

ObscureScience said:


> Did you ever get a reply?


Actually I did get some replies. First of all they deny that there is an issue with 5220 and PCI-E passthrough. Then they deny to provide beta 5406 themselves in order for me to be safe if something goes wrong. They finally deny to accept RMA due to BIOS issue and been unable to flash back in an "official" way, but they offer a flash back service costing 30 euro + VAT and shipment costs to their service center in Czech Republic (I am from Greece). So it would cost around 50 euros for just a flash back. They deny to do this for free although my motherboard is still under warranty.

I flashed 5406 beta after all and indeed fixes the pci-e passthrough issue. I have bought three ASUS motherboards the last 3 years (Prime X370 Pro, Prime X470 Pro and Prime TRX40 Pro) but I feel their support is not what it should be for a company like ASUS. I will consider a different company for my next purchase.


----------



## 1TM1

ruffpl said:


> random boot up problem?


It might be memory set too fast. Ensure the obvious VDDR 1.35V and installing DIMMs in sockets A2 and B2 (2nd and 4th from CPU). To check memory status make a batch file with the lines below and run it as administrator, then share the output.
@Echo off
color 0a
cls
ver
wmic cpu get name,currentclockspeed,currentvoltage
wmic baseboard get manufacturer,product
wmic bios get description,smbiosbiosversion,version
wmic memorychip get devicelocator,manufacturer,partnumber,speed
winsat mem
pause


----------



## shotround

*yup*



1TM1 said:


> It might be memory set too fast. Ensure the obvious VDDR 1.35V and installing DIMMs in sockets A2 and B2 (2nd and 4th from CPU). To check memory status make a batch file with the lines below and run it as administrator, then share the output.
> 
> @Echo off
> color 0a
> cls
> ver
> wmic cpu get name,currentclockspeed,currentvoltage
> wmic baseboard get manufacturer,product
> wmic bios get description,smbiosbiosversion,version
> wmic memorychip get devicelocator,manufacturer,partnumber,speed
> winsat mem
> pause


i was thinking the same happened to me also. I think I resolved it by bumping up ram and/or soc voltage a notch. that or loosing tRCDRD one notch. its been a while so memory isn't that great.


----------



## ruffpl

*ruffpl*

Problem(temporarily) resolved by flashing 5220X moded bios/ there is no option such as "DRAM boot voltage"but for now everything works fine. After doing Aida64 one hour stability tests today, maximum I could get from my pc is 4GHz + 3200 on ram/ any attempts over it always results with error. Did someone passed this limit on 1800x?


----------



## Evanus

So I'm still on a Ryzen 1700 with this ram: https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...GBDDR4-3000MHz-CL14-14-14-34-1.35V16GB-(2x8GB).. 

What would be the best bios version to update to?


----------



## jacqlittle

Evanus said:


> So I'm still on a Ryzen 1700 with this ram: https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...GBDDR4-3000MHz-CL14-14-14-34-1.35V16GB-(2x8GB)..
> 
> What would be the best bios version to update to?


Version 4207.

Greetings.


----------



## Evanus

jacqlittle said:


> Version 4207.
> 
> Greetings.


Got it, thanks for replying!


----------



## malakudi

I tested my Prime X370 Pro with four DIMMs of 8GB Crucial Ballistix 3200CL16 Micron-E die, for a total of 32GB. CPU is a Ryzen 2700X. Running only two DIMMs I could only safely run up to 3066. 3200 would seem stable but it would never complete 10 cycles of TM5. With four DIMMs though, I could run 3333 completing 10 cycles of TM5 and 3400 gave 1 error after 9 cycles, so need to experiment a bit more for 100% stable 3400. Is Prime X370 Pro T-Topology? That would explain this behaviour I experienced.

Running BIOS 5406 beta


----------



## malakudi

I made it stable at 3466 MHz CL14 (14-18-14-14-32-56). With two DIMMs it wasn't stable even at 3133 CL 16. Amazing.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=328382&thumb=1


----------



## opethdisciple

Getting more and more tempted just to buy an X570 mobo just to get on the latest Agesa and have bios support.

I wouldn't buy Asus again tho because this is shocking that they have what looks like dropped support for the board whilst all other manufactures have updated their entire lineup from X570 all the way down to B350 boards.

I keep thinking just wait a bit longer and the bios will come.....


----------



## MishelLngelo

opethdisciple said:


> Getting more and more tempted just to buy an X570 mobo just to get on the latest Agesa and have bios support.
> 
> I wouldn't buy Asus again tho because this is shocking that they have what looks like dropped support for the board whilst all other manufactures have updated their entire lineup from X570 all the way down to B350 boards.
> 
> I keep thinking just wait a bit longer and the bios will come.....


Don't be so fast to wish for AGESA 1004, it doesn't bring anything better performance wise. Judging by x470 board, 5604 beta is just 5220 with 1004 inserted.


----------



## malakudi

This board is somehow flawed. If it is T-Topology, it would make no difference using B2/A2 or B1/A1 on two DIMM setup. But it does. With two DIMMs XMP 3200 doesn't work stable with Crucial Ballistix Micron E-Die. But with four DIMMs, it does work. And not only 3200 XMP, I managed to make it stable up to 3533 fast timings - I settled down at 3466 fast because 3533 fast needed 1.46V.
In 3200 XMP with 4 DIMMs, motherboard configures ProcODT 60, RttNom 34, RttWr 120 and RttPark 240. 24-20-24-24 for the MemCadBus values.
Those settings are similar to what Ryzen DRAM Calculator suggests when running 4 DIMMs Dual Rank though. Such settings don't go higher that 3266, but if I use ProcODT 48, RttNom 34, RttWr Off and RttPark 48, 24-24-24-24 for the MemCadBus values, I can run up to 3533 with 4 DIMMs stable. A simple change of ProcODT to 53 makes it unstable immediately.
With only 2 DIMMs, setting above values for termination makes it almost stable at 3200, but not 100%.
With Zen 2 CPU you can easily get stable up to 3533 with 2 DIMMs. I think the reason is the termination. Zen 2 runs with a much lower termination for ProcODT. This board seems to work best with Zen/Zen+ with ProcODT of 48, although this is not good enough for just two DIMMs.
So, to conclude, I think there is a problem with this board, the termination of the DIMM slots and the algorithm used for RAM training. It doesn't make sense to be able to run stable at 3533 with 4 DIMMs and failing to do so with 2 DIMMs, even at much lower speeds. On a T-Topology, assuming the IMC can handle the 4 DIMMs, 2 or 4 DIMMs should run at same speed. Also running B1-A1 or B2-A2 should make no difference. On a Daisy-Chain, B2-A2 should be faster than 4 DIMM setup. So this board behaves completely different to what is expected for either T-Topology or Daisy-Chain.


----------



## Comby

I am using Crucial Ballistix Micron E-die 3600 CL16 1,4V with Zen 2. A2/B2.


----------



## malakudi

Comby said:


> I am using Crucial Ballistix Micron E-die 3600 CL16 1,4V with Zen 2. A2/B2.


I know, with Zen 2 Processor On-Die Termination (ProcODT) is lower and it seems this board has problem with higher frequencies when higher impedance is needed. With Zen+ and four DIMMs works stable 3533 at 48 Ohm ProcODT but as soon as you set it at 53 Ohm, it gives errors immediately. ProcODT for Zen2 is under 40 Ohm.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Just wondering as I'm going back to this board after not having it run for a long while. Is it worth updating to the Beta Bios vs the 5220 bios? I might be looking into some mild OC of the memory but that is about it. 

It'll have a R5 1600 and 16gb Corsair Vengeance Pro memory.


----------



## lycanwrath

I am currently on 5604 beta and would like to downgrade BIOS to 4207.

Which tool can I use to do so please?

Using Ryzen 1700X with Corsair Vengence 16GB CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/VENGEANCE-LPX/p/CMK16GX4M2B3200C16


----------



## jacqlittle

lycanwrath said:


> I am currently on 5604 beta and would like to downgrade BIOS to 4207.
> 
> Which tool can I use to do so please?
> 
> Using Ryzen 1700X with Corsair Vengence 16GB CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/VENGEANCE-LPX/p/CMK16GX4M2B3200C16


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-in-DOS-with-USB-tutorial-Intel-AMD-roll-back


----------



## SaccoSVD

Checking this forum after some time  Hi guys!

How are you doing with your Prime X370 Pro with Zen2?

I migrated to a X470 Taichi and have zero problems. But I miss this forum


----------



## makatech

SaccoSVD said:


> Checking this forum after some time  Hi guys!
> 
> How are you doing with your Prime X370 Pro with Zen2?
> 
> I migrated to a X470 Taichi and have zero problems. But I miss this forum


We miss your friendly attitude and support too. 

3700X is working fine for me on this board and running my RAM on 3600MHz.


----------



## ObscureScience

Is PBO not working on this board? I used Bullzoid's recommended PBO settings and gained nothing at all. Wattage use didn't even budge.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

ObscureScience said:


> Is PBO not working on this board? I used Bullzoid's recommended PBO settings and gained nothing at all. Wattage use didn't even budge.


Does BZ not say his PBO settings are unlikely to do much for R5 3600? It's mainly aimed at 3900X/3950X


----------



## Tomate

makatech said:


> 3700X is working fine for me on this board and running my RAM on 3600MHz.


You are on last bios? because he stated given values are for 1.0.0.4 AGESA.


----------



## opethdisciple

I've decided to upgrade to x570 because I think Asus have dropped support for this board now.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

opethdisciple said:


> I've decided to upgrade to x570 because I think Asus have dropped support for this board now.


Me too, decided to move away from Asus too. I watched Buildzoid's PCB analysis of the budget MSI X570 MPG Gaming Plus and was happy this board would suit my needs. 
So long and thanks for all the beta BIOS versions


----------



## ObscureScience

fatboyslimerr said:


> Does BZ not say his PBO settings are unlikely to do much for R5 3600? It's mainly aimed at 3900X/3950X


I think he said he didn't have 3600 to test with. But yeah I was thinking that perhaps my cpu is running at max juice already with default settings.


----------



## Zeddicus

Just dropped in a 3900x. So far so good. Default clocks.


----------



## kaspar737

Currently running an 1700 on this board with 2666MHz RAM, thought about getting faster RAM now and 3700X/3800X/3900X once Zen3 is out. What's the fastest/lowest latency RAM 1700 IMC can handle?


----------



## mat9v

kaspar737 said:


> Currently running an 1700 on this board with 2666MHz RAM, thought about getting faster RAM now and 3700X/3800X/3900X once Zen3 is out. What's the fastest/lowest latency RAM 1700 IMC can handle?


Depends on CPU sample you have. Generally, you can count on 3200 CL14 if you find Samsung b-die memory, some CPUs can even do 3466.
The one I used could do 3133 C16 on Hynix memory and 3200 C15 on Micron e-die.


----------



## kaspar737

mat9v said:


> Depends on CPU sample you have. Generally, you can count on 3200 CL14 if you find Samsung b-die memory, some CPUs can even do 3466.
> The one I used could do 3133 C16 on Hynix memory and 3200 C15 on Micron e-die.


I got G.Skill Aegis 3200MHz CL16 memory, seems like it can do 3000MHz, 3133 and 3200MHz gave me BSODs and Memtest errors, 3066 didn't but some games crashed to desktop without any error messages. 

Do you guys think this mobo will recieve Zen 3 support? Looks like it has 128Mb flash chip, some manufacturers like Asrock and MSI struggled to include even Zen 2 support on their mobos with 128Mb chip.


----------



## mat9v

There is no way to know what will Asus do with ZEN3 support. We don't even know if AMD will support ZEN3 on 3xx boards


----------



## MerlinsBeard

64GB Ram O.C.
Is anyone running faster than 3066/CL14 with 4 sticks 64GB Memory on first gen Ryzen 1700? That is the fastest I was able to get.


----------



## rares495

MerlinsBeard said:


> 64GB Ram O.C.
> Is anyone running faster than 3066/CL14 with 4 sticks 64GB Memory on first gen Ryzen 1700? That is the fastest I was able to get.


That's amazing. You'd probably need a T-topology board to go higher but then you'd run into the IMC limitation.


----------



## 1TM1

rares495 said:


> You'd probably need a T-topology board to go higher


Agreed. T-topo C6H gave me ~200MHz more with 4 hynix but cost $100 more, so this Prime X370 is better value.

Currently 3066-14-17-15-17-34-50-4-7-16 on 48GB (16+16 Hynix DJR 3600-16 & 8+8 Samsung Bdie 3200-14). 
HCI memtest showed stable 3133-14 but occasional crashes and TestMem5 showed 3066-14 was better with 1700.

Edit: I stand corrected, apparently PrimeX370Pro also is a T-topo (read further below). Explains why 4 DIMMS run better than 2 (the 3600-16 would only get 3000-14 by themselves but 3066-14 with the other 2 dimms). Same as in 2017: let's wait for the May BIOS.


----------



## MerlinsBeard

For reference I'm using a Trident Z set of 3000MHz, 4x16GB CL14, dual rank memory.
Does this mean I should stop tinkering for higher clocks? 
My intention is to optimize mem on my Prime x370-Pro not ready to swap the MB yet. I could try and push the timings a bit more in this case and that's that. I'm going to upgrade my CPU before swapping the board, possibly with a 3900x or 3950X after the new series come out. 
Peace ✌



rares495 said:


> MerlinsBeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 64GB Ram O.C.
> Is anyone running faster than 3066/CL14 with 4 sticks 64GB Memory on first gen Ryzen 1700? That is the fastest I was able to get.
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing. You'd probably need a T-topology board to go higher but then you'd run into the IMC limitation.
Click to expand...


----------



## rares495

MerlinsBeard said:


> For reference I'm using a Trident Z set of 3000MHz, 4x16GB CL14, dual rank memory.
> Does this mean I should stop tinkering for higher clocks?
> My intention is to optimize mem on my Prime x370-Pro not ready to swap the MB yet. I could try and push the timings a bit more in this case and that's that. I'm going to upgrade my CPU before swapping the board, possibly with a 3900x or 3950X after the new series come out.
> Peace ✌


If you're only gaming, you should just stop right here. There isn't much benefit going over 3000-3200mhz for Ryzen 1000/2000.

It's worth it for Ryzen 3000, though. After swapping my 2600 with the 3700X I OC'd my 3000C15 kit to 3400C14 and that also meant a 200mhz higher FCLK => +5-10 fps. I then bought this amazing B-die kit and pushed even more to 3800C14 & +200mhz FCLK. Again saw +10-15 fps. Definitely worth the $180 I spent on the new memory.


----------



## MerlinsBeard

Not gaming actually, I use it for 3D Rendering but I can still see the difference in benchmarks.
I guess I will settle on what I have memory-wise and push my CPU clocks a bit more. I'm on a conservative 24/7 O.C. of 3.8GHz and its stable which is more importantthan having a super high overclock.
Side note: Is it possible to disable the SpreadSpectrum on the 5220 bios with a non Zen2 CPU. I used a cmo. profile on the 4202 but they say it won't work on older CPU's with the new BIOS.
I really hate seing the not rounded clocks in HW Monitor.



rares495 said:


> It's worth it for Ryzen 3000, though. After swapping my 2600 with the 3700X I OC'd my 3000C15 kit to 3400C14 and that also meant a 200mhz higher FCLK => +5-10 fps. I then bought this amazing B-die kit and pushed even more to 3800C14 & +200mhz FCLK. Again saw +10-15 fps. Definitely worth the $180 I spent on the new memory.


----------



## psychonaut89

That's a great result. I always thought that prime x370-pro (as most of the other x370 boards) actually is a T-Topology board?


----------



## Filters83

psychonaut89 said:


> That's a great result. I always thought that prime x370-pro (as most of the other x370 boards) actually is a T-Topology board?


it is infact

https://www.asus.com/sg/News/T8pLN0RTbeyPcfzc

read here ^^
Only starting from x470 they are mostly Daisy chain topoligy making some exception for some board that have only 2 dimm slot


----------



## strumf666

Just got my 3800x and TridentZ Neo 2x16 3600c16 and it works out of the box by setting DOCP in bios; pretty pleased


----------



## ObscureScience

rares495 said:


> If you're only gaming, you should just stop right here. There isn't much benefit going over 3000-3200mhz for Ryzen 1000/2000.
> 
> It's worth it for Ryzen 3000, though. After swapping my 2600 with the 3700X I OC'd my 3000C15 kit to 3400C14 and that also meant a 200mhz higher FCLK => +5-10 fps. I then bought this amazing B-die kit and pushed even more to 3800C14 & +200mhz FCLK. Again saw +10-15 fps. Definitely worth the $180 I spent on the new memory.


That's quite a claim. Was this in a particularly memory intensive game? Can you prove it?


----------



## rares495

ObscureScience said:


> That's quite a claim. Was this in a particularly memory intensive game? Can you prove it?


3400 14-17-19 bad secondary/tertiary timings -> 3800 14-15-13 really tight everything

Subnautica: Below Zero +10 fps

GTA V/Online: +15 fps

Can't prove it because my old memory kit is gone but what would I gain from lying?


----------



## ObscureScience

I didn't mean to imply you were lying. I'm just so used to playing with a gpu bottleneck that memory changes make little difference for me.
I can see it having benefit at 1080p though for sure.


----------



## Pavel Prikhodko

Guys, I am planning to buy this board, and CORSAIR Vengeance RGB Pro CMW32GX4M2C3466C16 32Gb - Do you think it is a good match? Will it run at 3466? Also is it bios version dependent? I can see that the latest version for bios that I can download is 5220, but someone here was mentioning higher versions. I get that these are unofficial releases> Can you point me to where you get those? Appreciate any info, thanks!


----------



## Pavel Prikhodko

Also which bios is better for Ryzen 3600 ? I am buying second hand and bios 5216 is installed.
I am trying to choose between Asus X370-Pro and Asus B450-E GAMING .. Any thoughts ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Pavel Prikhodko said:


> Also which bios is better for Ryzen 3600 ? I am buying second hand and bios 5216 is installed.
> I am trying to choose between Asus X370-Pro and Asus B450-E GAMING .. Any thoughts ?


3rd gen Ryzen needs BIOS 5220 and needs 1st or 2nd gen to flash it.
Asus B450-E GAMING needs appropriate BIOS too if it's older production date board.


----------



## jacqlittle

Sorry, but you're wrong, BIOS 5216 is compatible (and some older versions too) with Ryzen 3rd gen, last version is 5220, but for flash it he didn't need an old 1st or 2nd Ryzen.

Greetings.


----------



## Futsal

Posted a BCLK mod for bios 5406 here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-strix-x570-e-f-i-gaming-79.html#post28417704


----------



## Tomate

Futsal said:


> Posted a BCLK mod for bios 5406 here:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-strix-x570-e-f-i-gaming-79.html#post28417704


Thanks for the share.
Could you share a CMO file with set setting?


----------



## Futsal

Sorry, can't.

To anyone suffering from dodgy fan control on this board, get this immediately!
https://www.argusmonitor.com/en/


Spoiler



they may be using the winrar business model, I can't tell yet



From research on the internet any ASUS product with IT8665E or similar I/O chips has terrible fan behavior. Your only respite is to fix it with software. Support for that is very lacking. If you want an open source solution this guy seems to be implementing fan control soon:
https://github.com/openhardwaremonitor/openhardwaremonitor

I would assume AI Suite also has fan controls but I'm not going anywhere near that bloatware.


----------



## kaspar737

Asked ASUS when is this board recieving 1.0.0.4B or 1.0.0.5, their reply: "The BIOS with the microcode AGESA 1.0.0.4(or leter) for this board is missing due to the ambiguity of this patch, there are problems with it, which, incidentally, are recognized by AMD itself. ASUS RD engineers are working in cooperation with AMD to resolve this issue and until they are sure that this patch will not lead to problems in the operation of ASUS boards, it will not be integrated into the BIOS."


----------



## Pablogamer

Hello

Somebody try the PCI-E 4.0 mode on this board? The temperature of the chipset are ok in this mode?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Pablogamer said:


> Hello
> 
> Somebody try the PCI-E 4.0 mode on this board? The temperature of the chipset are ok in this mode?


Lol.


----------



## Sleepyza57

kaspar737 said:


> Currently running an 1700 on this board with 2666MHz RAM, thought about getting faster RAM now and 3700X/3800X/3900X once Zen3 is out. What's the fastest/lowest latency RAM 1700 IMC can handle?


Samsung B-die. 

I am running 16GB G.Skill DDR4 3000 CL14 and 16GB G.Skill DDR4 3200 CL14. They're both operated at 2933Mhz CL14. This is on bios 4801. It's quite very stable and solid. Never had any issues.


----------



## Pablogamer

MishelLngelo said:


> Lol.


Why lol? In the old bios the PCI-E 4.0 mode is avabible


----------



## MishelLngelo

Pablogamer said:


> Why lol? In the old bios the PCI-E 4.0 mode is avabible


It never worked and AMD was explicit about non-support for 300 and 400 chipsets as chipsets themselves didn't have compatible FW/HW. Only possible PCIe v4 channel would have to come from 3000 series CPUs but it's questionable if MBs could support such PCIe frequency at all.


----------



## Pablogamer

MishelLngelo said:


> It never worked and AMD was explicit about non-support for 300 and 400 chipsets as chipsets themselves didn't have compatible FW/HW. Only possible PCIe v4 channel would have to come from 3000 series CPUs but it's questionable if MBs could support such PCIe frequency at all.


https://www.techpowerup.com/257380/...en-4-0-on-amd-400-series-chipset-motherboards

Seems that AMD disable the support to sell more Series 500 motherboards


----------



## makatech

My Asus Prime X370-Pro - 3700X - Aorus 1080Ti system is running really well with the testbios 5406, my system is feeling very stable right now.

What about you guys, what's your experiences running the testbios 5406?


----------



## Tomate

System running 3900X with 5700XT with 5220 (last official bios) with 3600mhz ram 14-15-15-30-48 1T and it is rock stable (since recent graphic drivers).
I should have go to 5406 but I thought ASUS will make an official bios with 1004 AGESA...


----------



## ObscureScience

Have no issues with the beta bios. 
Other than PBO settings not doing anything, but that could just be my cpu having nothing more to give.


----------



## makatech

This was a really interesting post (!) maybe there is a hope for a new official bios after all but it has to be some very strange complicated issues taking such a long time?
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...nce-asus-prime-x370-pro-979.html#post28453186

Not sure if PBO settings are doing anything for me either but I an not concerned at all since performance is good enough anyway.

Yes, 3600mhz RAM for me too and good benchmarks as well. I don't think the 5406 (test/beta bios) gave me better performance but maybe better stability. There have been other updates since then though, Nvidia, AMD chipsets among others but I haven't reinstalled Windows 10.

Everything is running really well currently, long time ago since I had a crash. Been playing some PUBG and CS:GO and not having a single crash. If not even PUBG is crashing then something strange is going on ;-) (but maybe PUBG's latest patches helped stability, not sure). CS:GO isn't saying much though, probably one of the most stable games in the world? ;-)

My guess is that a majority of stability issues for Ryzen systems is because of RAM issues. Many trying to tweak their RAM but they end up with settings not 100% stable.

Not at my computer right now but CR20 multicore is almost exactly 5000 (slightly higher).

TimeSpy is between 10300-10800 depending on how I configure my GPU (aircooled 1080Ti).

PCMARK 10 scores between 6835 - 6924 depending on current configuration

It's funny how a cheap X370 board deliver almost the same performance as expensive X570 boards I think? The difference in running a 3700X on a good expensive X570 board comparing to this X370 is probably very, very small performance wise. For really beating this board you will have to have really good RAM and also correctly configured otherwise small negligible difference. I believe this board will run well on all Ryzen 3 series CPUs with possible exception from Ryzen 9 3950X (not sure about compatibility with this one).

It's a bit funny if people ditching this board for more expensive X470 or X570 boards without gaining almost no performance? ;-) Maybe this board (at least higher RAM speeds) wasn't perfect for Ryzen 1 series but it is certainly a good match for Ryzen 3 series. 

All we want is a new bios but I am not stressed at all about this since my system currently is running very well.


----------



## psychonaut89

Ryzen 3000 series is getting a refresh in July according to WCCF tech so this might further prolong this board's life and usability since we are not getting 4000 series support officially.
AMD Ryzen 9 3900XT (Ryzen 9 3900X Replacement)
AMD Ryzen 7 3800XT (Ryzen 7 3800X Replacement)
AMD Ryzen 5 3600XT (Ryzen 5 3600X Replacement)


----------



## fnarfbargle

makatech said:


> I believe this board will run well on all Ryzen 3 series CPUs with possible exception from Ryzen 9 3950X (not sure about compatibility with this one).


3950x works fine on the X370 Prime Pro.

[email protected]:~# dmidecode | egrep '(Product|Version)'
Version: 5406
Product Name: System Product Name
Version: System Version
Product Name: PRIME X370-PRO
Version: Rev X.0x
Version: Default string
Version: AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core Processor


----------



## Pablogamer

psychonaut89 said:


> Ryzen 3000 series is getting a refresh in July according to WCCF tech so this might further prolong this board's life and usability since we are not getting 4000 series support officially.
> AMD Ryzen 9 3900XT (Ryzen 9 3900X Replacement)
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800XT (Ryzen 7 3800X Replacement)
> AMD Ryzen 5 3600XT (Ryzen 5 3600X Replacement)


Sad cause the not support of the Ryzen 4000 on this board. Since 2017 i test on this board: 1700,2600X and 3600. I will updrage to 4000 but now that is not imposible. Maybe a update to 3900 or 3900XT if they will be compatible.


----------



## ceaton88

I've just purchased a 3900x to replace a 1600x, hoping I can run faster RAM speeds now that I have upgraded since I understand its limited to around 3200mhz on first gen Ryzen.

Would love to hear some advice for others out there that have experience with this - I am using G Skill Flare b-die 3200mhz CL14 RAM and currently on the fast preset using DRAM calculator.

Running the latest BIOS from the Asus website


----------



## 1TM1

Wanted to upgrade from 1700 and bought a 3600 in hopes of getting G.Skill 3600-16 RAM up to rated speeds and faster overall.
RAM boots with the 3600 at 3266 max. 3333 or 3400 wouldn't boot regardless of ProcODT, Vdram, VSoC, timings. 
RAM went from 46GB/s (at 3066 with the 1700) to 40-41 (at 3266 with the 3600).
CB20 went from 4000 to 3600.
The only thing that improved was latency - from 76 to 65 ns.
Not convinced a 3600 is an upgrade for a 1700 so returned it to store.

On the other hand, the added 2TB MX500 works well (with 1700) and posts good speeds (with 16 threads 4K random test).


----------



## MishelLngelo

1TM1 said:


> Wanted to upgrade from 1700 and bought a 3600 in hopes of getting G.Skill 3600-16 RAM up to rated speeds and faster overall.
> RAM boots with the 3600 at 3266 max. 3333 or 3400 wouldn't boot regardless of ProcODT, Vdram, VSoC, timings.
> RAM went from 46GB/s (at 3066 with the 1700) to 40-41 (at 3266 with the 3600).
> CB20 went from 4000 to 3600.
> The only thing that improved was latency - from 76 to 65 ns.
> Not convinced a 3600 is an upgrade for a 1700 so returned it to store.
> 
> On the other hand, the added 2TB MX500 works well (with 1700) and posts good speeds (with 16 threads 4K random test).


1700 wasn't an impediment for fast RAM, it's MB topology that made it difficult.


----------



## strumf666

Would be interesting to see how much it impacts ryzen 3rd gen.


----------



## kogosa

Tried to find an answer all over the internet with no luck... so posting here, hoping it's the right place to post questions.

I'm trying to find some user's feedback to buy 2x16GB ram (32GB total) for my asus x370 prime pro - 2700x system. I need it to run at 3000MHz or 3200MHz with no hustle, just enable DOCP (xmp) and go... I'm running latest official BIOS from Asus website.

Anyone has such a setup that's stable in applications and games? 

I was thinking of G.Skill RipjawsV 32GB DDR4-3000MHz (F4-3000C15D-32GVR) or Patriot Viper Steel 32GB DDR4-3200MHz (PVS432G320C6K), but i can't find any feedback to be sure it'll work. 

Any suggestions are welcome. 

Thanks in advance to all that will reply... wishes for a lovely day


----------



## fnarfbargle

kogosa said:


> Tried to find an answer all over the internet with no luck... so posting here, hoping it's the right place to post questions.
> 
> I'm trying to find some user's feedback to buy 2x16GB ram (32GB total) for my asus x370 prime pro - 2700x system. I need it to run at 3000MHz or 3200MHz with no hustle, just enable DOCP (xmp) and go... I'm running latest official BIOS from Asus website.
> 
> Anyone has such a setup that's stable in applications and games?
> 
> I was thinking of G.Skill RipjawsV 32GB DDR4-3000MHz (F4-3000C15D-32GVR) or Patriot Viper Steel 32GB DDR4-3200MHz (PVS432G320C6K), but i can't find any feedback to be sure it'll work.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all that will reply... wishes for a lovely day



I have 4 of these : F4-3200C16D-32GVK with a 3950x. They ran ok and passed all tests at the out of the box DOCP profile (3200 C16). I run them on the DOCP profile with the clock down to 2933 (or whatever the 29xx speed was. One notch down from 3000) only because I can't really afford to have memory related issues and the extra benchmark speed was close enough to irrelevant. I started at 3000 but I got a kernel oops after about 2 months, so I bumped it down a notch as a test. Hasn't reoccurred, but then it might not have been memory related anyway.

I realize C16 is slower than what you are talking about, but I'm also running 4 of them. I'd figure either of those sets should work for you with only one per channel.


----------



## kogosa

I decided to go with Crucial Ballistix 16GB DDR4-3200MHz (BL2K8G32C16U4B), 2 sets of these to make a total of 32GB. I've seen people actually having a very good feedback on these with Asus x370 pro, and they are great for T-Topology to fill up all slots...


----------



## ceaton88

kogosa said:


> I decided to go with Crucial Ballistix 16GB DDR4-3200MHz (BL2K8G32C16U4B), 2 sets of these to make a total of 32GB. I've seen people actually having a very good feedback on these with Asus x370 pro, and they are great for T-Topology to fill up all slots...


I've looked into this a lot lately it seems the general consenses is that you can't go wrong with b-die cl14 kits


----------



## ceaton88

ceaton88 said:


> I've just purchased a 3900x to replace a 1600x, hoping I can run faster RAM speeds now that I have upgraded since I understand its limited to around 3200mhz on first gen Ryzen.
> 
> Would love to hear some advice for others out there that have experience with this - I am using G Skill Flare b-die 3200mhz CL14 RAM and currently on the fast preset using DRAM calculator.
> 
> Running the latest BIOS from the Asus website


For anyone interested I appear to be stable at 3600mhz 14-15-14-14-28 1.5v on the beta bios. Streamed a game of Warzone earlier and run memtest for over an hour and a half + Karhu Software ram test up to 1000% coverage


----------



## 1TM1

Got preferred 4 DIMMs for this T-topology board (4x16GB dual rank) on sale at microcenter as two separate kits, one with serials mismatched. Preferred as in any four DIMMs would be preferred to two with T-topo. These Ripjaws don't have thermal sensors, but the ones with B-die did and showed T in HWINFO64 (and agreed reasonably well with a thermal camera reading).

First I used the thermal camera (SeekThermal) to find hottest DIMMs and set these in sockets B2 A1 closer to case fans and on the outside, and the cold ones in the inner sockets A2 B1, while matching kits A-A and B-B. Also moved the second CPU fan from water radiator push-pull to the case top above the RAM which also helped make RAM run faster. On that thermal image you can vaguely see G.SKILL lettering on top of the DIMMs. 48°C is measured at the bottom ends of the middle DIMMs (far from the case top fan); CPU is on the left, GPUs are in the bottom of the image. 

Hynix DJR booted at 3200-14 whereas with B-die Samsung I only got 3133-14, so I spent a day randomly playing with timings but got nowhere. Next I followed my own walkthrough (long version) https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-vi-overclocking-thread-601.html#post26241413
and did a ProcODT sweep (the short version here):
-(set 1.435V RAM, 1.125V SOC), find max RAM speed at all Auto. 
-read auto ProcODT with RyzenTimingChecker (or another tool)- was 60 Ohm. 
-set RyzenCalc-Safe timings and find max boot speed at the default (60) and neighboring ProcODT.
It boots at up to 3266 at 43, 3333 at 48,53,60,68, and 3200 at 80 Ohm.
That makes the ProcODT 53 and 60 in the middle. ProcODT 60 was TestMem5 stable at 3200-14. Going to 3266 gave many errors. Switching ProcODT to 53 gave 2 errors at 3266. Increasing 1.435V to 1.44V passed TestMem5 (>1hour) with four dual-rank 64GB at 3266.

I much prefer my Lat.bat (the blue screen below) to Aida64 as it starts in an instant with a keyboard shortcut and gives similar speeds. Few benches as intercore latency, winsat and 7zip are commented out. In case there's interest, Lat.bat is below; download (free) Intel Memory Latency Checker, run as Admin:
@Echo off
cd C:\Users\user\Documents\home\computer\util
cls
ver
wmic cpu get name,currentclockspeed,currentvoltage
wmic baseboard get manufacturer,product
wmic bios get description,smbiosbiosversion,version
wmic memorychip get devicelocator,manufacturer,partnumber,speed
mlc --idle_latency
rem mlc --c2c_latency
mlc --peak_injection_bandwidth
rem winsat mem
rem cd C:\Program Files\7-Zip
rem 7z b
pause

CPU is 1700 from 2017 week 42. Set at 3600 as I ran out of thermal paste and so did the microcenter (as in no thermal paste at all) - overclockers ran it dry. Reusing the paste I scraped off the cooler during the previous Ryzen3600 test and not OC-ing high till I get more paste. Keeping the 5008 official BIOS as it has PCIe Gen4 enabled, in case I ever need it. 
Glad to have 64GB at 3266-14.

-----------------
Edit: I have to remove my suggestion for the use of MLC as intel updated the version to 3.8, and it reports a significantly higher latency, different both from ver 3.7 and Aida64.


----------



## lolobob

*Power Reporting Deviation Benchmarks (HWINFO)*

Ryzen Burnout? AMD Board Power Cheats May Shorten CPU Lifespan
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/ryzen-burnout-amd-board-power-cheats-may-shorten-cpu-lifespan

Under load my PRIME X370-Pro with a 1700X and Bios 4024 has a reported power reporting deviation of 50% !!!
I also have an MSI X470 with an 2700, the reported PRD hoovers around a normal 100%


----------



## strumf666

Weird, I have all PBO limits increased to the max and can't get much lower than 80%.

edit: justo noticed your cpu is 1st gen, that's probably why.


----------



## krawetko

Will new "XT" processors work on this board? I guess we would need a BIOS update for this? 

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 2 XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

krawetko said:


> Will new "XT" processors work on this board? I guess we would need a BIOS update for this?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel 2 XL mit Tapatalk


Yes they should even without BIOS upgrade, those are nothing but better made same processors.


----------



## krawetko

Yea but i think motherboard would need to know the processor to set the correct clock speeds (otherwise one would need to set them manually) and for that a bios update is needed. Or am i wrong?

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 2 XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

krawetko said:


> Yea but i think motherboard would need to know the processor to set the correct clock speeds (otherwise one would need to set them manually) and for that a bios update is needed. Or am i wrong?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel 2 XL mit Tapatalk


No, the difference would be sane as with let's say 3700 and 3700x. No need for bios update for that. 
3700>3700x>3800x>3800XT. All same CPU but made with more successful dies.


----------



## Futsal

I found out why my board boots so slow. Wait for it...

It was a broken DVD drive. It doesn't work properly so it would takes ages trying to scan for a disc every boot. Ejecting that drive gets me off the ASUS splash screen almost instantly.


----------



## krawetko

Do you think there is any chance for Zen 3 support on this board? AMD officially will not support it, but can ASUS anyway release a BIOS? Or there is no point waitin?

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 2 XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Garwinski

*Garwinski*



krawetko said:


> Do you think there is any chance for Zen 3 support on this board? AMD officially will not support it, but can ASUS anyway release a BIOS? Or there is no point waitin?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel 2 XL mit Tapatalk


The possibility is there, but I can imagine that ASUS takes this opportunity to finally phase out these old boards and get people to buy newer boards. Asus has almost nothing to gain from adding support for the old Prime X370 Pro. AMD has stated that they will not support it. Asus can always add support themselves, because as far as I understand, there are very few real differences between the x370 and x470 Pro, and at least the 4xx series motherboards will at least be enabled from AMD's side to support Ryzen 4xxx. But with the statement of AMD that support is over for the 3xx series Asus has a ticket out. AMD saying that they will give Ryzen 4xxx support to the 4xx series might lead to some outcry if they will not add support for Ryzen 4xxx on their 4xx series motherboards (Even if AMD will make an AGESA version for 4xx chipsets, its still up to the manufacturers to implement them), but for the 3xx series, they can just say 'AMD doesnt support it anymore'. 

The Prime X370 Pro also does not have the problem that some MSI boards have, like the 450 Max boards, which explicitly stated support for Ryzen 4xxx in the future, which could lead to legal problems with their users if they would not support Ryzen 4xxx cpus, so even if AMD did not turn around their statement at first that Ryzen 4000 would only be supported on 5xx boards, MSI would have a very good reason to dedicate resources to make Ryzen 4000 cpus work on this board. 

If Asus will add support to the Prime x470 Pro, and if the Prime x370 Pro is indeed very similar, then we might see support happening, but they might just choose not to do it due to resulting in almost no benefits for Asus to do so. Maybe the high end top of the line models with the 3xx chipset have a bigger chance of getting support (but still a small chance). But I believe, that even though the Prime x370 Pro is a 370 chipset, it was a somewhat budget or midrange option for people that wanted to have the 370 chipset, so it is not like they would be pleasing customers that paid 300+ euros for this board or anything. 


TLDR: No way to be sure except to wait for the first BIOS-updates for the 4xx chipsets with Ryzen 4xxx support to arrive. Maybe we will get it simultaneously, or we will at least have a clearer picture whether boards from Asus with 3xx chipsets will get it. 

(Even then though, I have seen some reviews of newer boards where power usage is lower, boost clocks higher, and IF oc's more stable compared to old 3xx chipset boards, so there is always that to consider(even though real world performance gains are pretty small when you only get like 100mhz higher boost clocks, IIRC the highest difference I saw in those reviews in boost clocks with only the motherboard swapped out. But hey, its something). Right now you can probably get some decent money for your board, and you will get some side-benefits of upgrading. Then again, if the Ryzen 4xxx series is the last series on AM4, you might consider waiting to see if your 3xx board will get support instead of paying now for a new board that provides no upgrade path after Ryzen 4xxx because of a new socket in combination with DDR5 (and maybe even PCIE 5.0?))


----------



## Pietro

I have a question to confirm that board broke, does led strip always light despite even if there is no cpu, gpu etc before I push power on button if it is powered by psu?

Computer doesn't start, what I have tested:
- new PSU situation doesn't change
- old PSU, led strip built into motherboard lights, then computer doesn't start after pushing power button

What also didn't give any changes, taking out:
- cpu
- cooler
- gpu
- wifi
- nvme driver
- hdd drive
- usb
- power, reset, led buttons from board so panel didn't broke either since using metal plate to connect power pins doesn't change anything
- fans

I also cleared cmos, no result.


----------



## Futsal

Pietro said:


> I have a question to confirm that board broke, does led strip always light despite even if there is no cpu, gpu etc before I push power on button if it is powered by psu.


Yeah the LEDs always stay on by default unless it's turned off in bios.


----------



## SouthpawJoe

I have this mobo with the current 5220 Bios and was reading about this "infinity fabric". I read somewhere that there was a section for this in the bios but I couldn't find it (can't remember where I read it). Perhaps they were referring to ram speeds? This infinity fabric thing is new to me so just trying to get a better understanding of it and if its something I have to tweak. 

My current rig:

AMD Ryzen 1600x @ 3.9GHZ
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3000
ASUS Prime X370-Pro 
EVGA RTX 2070 Super 
Asus 27" 144hz 1ms 
Crucial M2 Drive
Windows 10 64bi


----------



## MishelLngelo

SouthpawJoe said:


> I have this mobo with the current 5220 Bios and was reading about this "infinity fabric". I read somewhere that there was a section for this in the bios but I couldn't find it (can't remember where I read it). Perhaps they were referring to ram speeds? This infinity fabric thing is new to me so just trying to get a better understanding of it and if its something I have to tweak.
> 
> My current rig:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 1600x @ 3.9GHZ
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3000
> ASUS Prime X370-Pro
> EVGA RTX 2070 Super
> Asus 27" 144hz 1ms
> Crucial M2 Drive
> Windows 10 64bi


FCLK


----------



## Pietro

Futsal said:


> Yeah the LEDs always stay on by default unless it's turned off in bios.


In the end it was issue with power supply board works again.


----------



## SouthpawJoe

MishelLngelo said:


> FCLK


Hmm I looked around in the bios and couldn't find FCLK anywhere. Where exactly is that under?


----------



## Sacerdus

Asus ended support of this mobo? Until today we don't have the last Agesa yet


----------



## shotround

SouthpawJoe said:


> Hmm I looked around in the bios and couldn't find FCLK anywhere. Where exactly is that under?


first gen doesnt have fclk. at least not on my 1700x. im sure it does but we cant get to it.


----------



## makatech

Will we get a new bios version or not?
"300 and 400 series
BIOS updates with AGESA 1.0.0.6 for ASUS 300 and 400 series motherboards will be available for download on the ASUS support website by the end of July. Upcoming BIOS updates for ASUS 400 series motherboards will support future Zen 3-based processors and Ryzen 4000 CPUs."

From asus.com
https://www.asus.com/News/pdxpnvopsluclghy


----------



## MishelLngelo

makatech said:


> Will we get a new bios version or not?
> "300 and 400 series
> BIOS updates with AGESA 1.0.0.6 for ASUS 300 and 400 series motherboards will be available for download on the ASUS support website by the end of July. Upcoming BIOS updates for ASUS 400 series motherboards will support future Zen 3-based processors and Ryzen 4000 CPUs."
> 
> https://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulleti...rmance-of-AMD-Ryzen™-3000XT-series-processors


I got new 5601 Bios with AGESA 1006 for my x470 2 days ago.


----------



## makatech

MishelLngelo said:


> I got new 5601 Bios with AGESA 1006 for my x470 2 days ago.


Yes, I know, hopefully we get one for X370 too. 

Are you happy with the 5601 bios?


----------



## MishelLngelo

makatech said:


> Yes, I know, hopefully we get one for X370 too.
> 
> Are you happy with the 5601 bios?


Not particularly, nothing changed except for AGESA, default voltages are up again and need to be controlled.


----------



## makatech

MishelLngelo said:


> Not particularly, nothing changed except for AGESA, default voltages are up again and need to be controlled.


No difference in benchmark scores?


----------



## MishelLngelo

makatech said:


> No difference in benchmark scores?


Nothing to write home about, boost is still very much if not more dependent on temps.


----------



## makatech

Today I noticed I couldn't get multicore scores in Cinebench R20 more than approximately 4950. I am sure that before Windows 10 version 2004 and before I started playing around with WSL (Windows Subsystem for Linux) I had constant multicore scores around 5000-5010.

Thus I started playing around with my settings today. I also disabled SVM in bios which is known causing some negative effects on benchmarks (- 2-3%).

Running the 5406 beta bios (Agesa 1.0.0.4B) on my Asus X370 Prime Pro, 3700X.

I have been running these PBO values for a very long time:
ppt 122W
tdc 86
edc 89
100MHz
Scalar = 7x
auto throttle limit

I am/was suspecting EDC is the issue and I started to read about EDC. Reading about a bug in Agesa 1.0.0.4B for EDC but wasn't really sure how to interpret all the information. 

Some 3700X owners trying EDC = 0, some trying EDC = 90. I tried 0 and 90 but it made almost no difference to my multicore score at all but then I started to read about some playing around with EDC = 1?

Anyway, finally I tried EDC = 1 myself and then my multicore boost immediately went up to 5050 in Cinebench R20, a huge improvement and I was very surprised (a w*f moment).

My question:

Is it ok running EDC = 1 on this board or it's not recommended? What is EDC = 1 doing? What kind of EDC values are you running yourself?

Note: I am not sure if my current setup is stable yet but my Cinebench multicore score got a big boost, that's for sure. 5050 in Cinebench R20 for a 3700X is probably higher than many 570X - 3700X owners out there. ;-)

Edit: I got a reply now from a Swedish tech forum.

Setting EDC = 1 changes how it looks at the FIT table, thus the processor does not take into account the quality of the silicon when it adjusts voltage and more (or in a less strict way).

Conclusion: This may not be a good thing, I need to investigate more.


----------



## makatech

I am very interesting in your PBO and Digi+ VRM settings on this board, especially if any of you are running the 3700X or 3800X. 

Would be nice comparing


----------



## makatech

Finally a new official 5601 bios for the Asus Prime X370-Pro

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/hyrynh/asus_prime_x370pro_new_bios_5601_is_out/ 

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## 1TM1

Updated X370-Pro from 5008 (agesa 1002) to 5601 (agesa 1006).
So far no big issues, but no significant gains either.
64GB of DJR runs at the same 3200-14, TM5 still stable.
Windows boots a tad slower 10 vs 8 sec "Last BIOS time" in taskmanager.
With 1700 cpu, still can boot with DRAM at 3333 but not at 3400.
Memory throughput improved by 1-2% per intel memory latency checker3.7, latency got worse by 2ns; could be related to more aggressive Aida/Geekbench bias. Aida ~same.
Ironically, geekbench 2.1.4 shows worse result due to ~1/2 slower memory bandwidth.
Cinebench20 dropped from 4009 to 3646.
Flashback to 5008 was allowed and uneventful.


----------



## BK-Morpheus

Updated from 5220 to 5601 today.
It seems, the boost or voltage behavior is less aggressive, because during light loads while gaming, my Tdie temp is usually jumping between 60-72°C relatively fast. Now the Tdie temp is not changing as fast and it seems to be slightly lower overall.
CPU-Z single core dropped slightly from 527 to 524 but CB R15 and R20 scores seems to be the same. CB R15 single core 206 seems to be okay with some short boosts up to 4.4GHz.
During games, It seems that the CPU is boosting a bit lower than before, but not by much and I like the more stable and lower temp spikes.



I use a few manual RAM timings but some are on Auto and with the new Bios, I noticed that at least two of my Auto subtimings were a bit worse/higher than with the older 5220 Bios. I lowered those manually now, after I noticed it. Other than that my RAM is still running with the same timings on 3600MHz.
Boot time is faster than with 5220 (the waiting time before actual BIOS post is faster).


In CBS menu there are some new options (for example CPPC was there before but CPPC Prefered Cores was added now).


Seems fine to me, I'll keep 5601 for now.


----------



## makatech

5601 bios running fine for me too, minor differences in performance from the old beta bios but I haven't tested much yet.

(3700X)

Geekbench 5
single score 1327
multi-core 9973

Cinebench R20 
multicore 5002

Note: I was confused for a while. If enabling all services for WSL (Windows Subsystem for Linux) then some benchmarks will drop a little bit (very little), now I am back to normal or slightly higher than before (Geekbench 5 scores being little bit higher). For me bios version 5601 is fine. Perhaps some potential for RAM tweaking but I have no energy/time for that right now.

Currently:
ppt 122W
tdc 86
edc 89
100MHz
Scalar = 5x
auto throttle limit

LLC auto, 140%, Asus Optimized and 500kHz switching freq

Running RAM in 3600MT/s

I still enjoy nice scores with this board and I have said it before: Some people gave up on this board way too early or for extremely small (or none at all) gains in performance. Now situation is slightly different though because this board won't support Zen 3. ;-) It's a very good board for Zen 3000 series but not the best one for Zen 1000 series (because of difficulties running RAM faster than 3200MT/s). 3200MT/s is still ok for Zen 1000 series though, not a catastrophy. I mostly have experience using Samsung B-die sticks myself though not sure about the others.


----------



## krawetko

About Zen 3 is not yet sure. It could still be that Asus offers a beta bios with Zen 3 support (dreaming)

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 2 XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## makatech

krawetko said:


> About Zen 3 is not yet sure. It could still be that Asus offers a beta bios with Zen 3 support (dreaming)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel 2 XL mit Tapatalk


It would really surprise me, X470 will get support I think but not X370. We still have a good range of AMD 3000 series CPUs to chose between though, including the new XT ones. 3900X, 3900XT, 3950X offering you lots of power. 

If you are almost sure you want to run Zen 3 I would start looking at a new board but I would wait a bit longer first. When Zen 3 launches I assume we will see some new boards available. Nice reading some tests (boards actually running Zen 3 CPUs) before buying a new board.

This is official information from Asus:
https://www.asus.com/News/pdxpnvopsluclghy

"300 and 400 series
BIOS updates with AGESA 1.0.0.6 for ASUS 300 and 400 series motherboards will be available for download on the ASUS support website by the end of July. Upcoming BIOS updates for ASUS 400 series motherboards will support future Zen 3-based processors and Ryzen 4000 CPUs."

My comment: Nothing about support for Zen 3 on Asus 300 series here.


----------



## zajin

Anyone know if there is a fix for the 99.8MHz bus clock on the new BIOS version? 

Also, PBO seems to not work on my system (R5 3600, 3600Mhz cl15). No difference at all in boosts when enabling PBO, tried all different settings. 
There are two places in the BIOS to set PBO, I tried both. Any tips here?


----------



## Gacrux

zajin said:


> Anyone know if there is a fix for the 99.8MHz bus clock on the new BIOS version?
> 
> Also, PBO seems to not work on my system (R5 3600, 3600Mhz cl15). No difference at all in boosts when enabling PBO, tried all different settings.
> There are two places in the BIOS to set PBO, I tried both. Any tips here?


Yes, BIOS mod to show Spread Spectrum option in Ai Tweaker tab, then select disable. Just made it, so far no problems.

Or load the modded profile for the 5601. I'll change my settings to default, disable Spread Spectrum, save the profile and upload here in a few minutes.

Try this: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag7pPiNAtigMa2pd_XTb1HgOsCo?e=QMD3jv

It's the default BIOS settings with Spread Spectrum disabled under the hood. Try this and check if you get 100MHz bus clock.


----------



## sauropod

I'm glad the new bios is out. The old beta bios was very unstable for me. So far 5601 is okay so far as I haven't had any hard reboots like the old one did at stock settings. Just to make sure 1.1v vSOC isn't unsafe is it? I don't remember what it was before. I am running a 3600x.


----------



## zajin

Gacrux said:


> Yes, BIOS mod to show Spread Spectrum option in Ai Tweaker tab, then select disable. Just made it, so far no problems.
> 
> Or load the modded profile for the 5601. I'll change my settings to default, disable Spread Spectrum, save the profile and upload here in a few minutes.
> 
> Try this: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag7pPiNAtigMa2pd_XTb1HgOsCo?e=QMD3jv
> 
> It's the default BIOS settings with Spread Spectrum disabled under the hood. Try this and check if you get 100MHz bus clock.



Thanks! It worked perfectly!


----------



## makatech

Gacrux said:


> Yes, BIOS mod to show Spread Spectrum option in Ai Tweaker tab, then select disable. Just made it, so far no problems.
> 
> Or load the modded profile for the 5601. I'll change my settings to default, disable Spread Spectrum, save the profile and upload here in a few minutes.
> 
> Try this: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag7pPiNAtigMa2pd_XTb1HgOsCo?e=QMD3jv
> 
> It's the default BIOS settings with Spread Spectrum disabled under the hood. Try this and check if you get 100MHz bus clock.


Wow, cool, you made a bios profile for the new 5601 bios fixing the bus clock? How did you do this?

I thought only way fixing this was installing a modded bios but your way is probably much less dramatic, more smooth. 

If loading your profile all my settings will be set to bios default settings but my bus clock will be running at 100MHz?

I believe there is a Spread Spectrum setting in the Digi VRM part of the bios for 5601 but maybe this won't do anything?


----------



## Gacrux

makatech said:


> Wow, cool, you made a bios profile for the new 5601 bios fixing the bus clock? How did you do this?
> 
> I thought only way fixing this was installing a modded bios but your way is probably much less dramatic, more smooth.
> 
> If loading your profile all my settings will be set to bios default settings but my bus clock will be running at 100MHz?
> 
> I believe there is a Spread Spectrum setting in the Digi VRM part of the bios for 5601 but maybe this won't do anything?


I modded the 5601 bios to show SB Clock Spread Spectrum and flashed in my motherboard.

Loaded default settings, set the option to disabled and saved the profile.

Now when you load the profile in a non-modded 5601 bios, SB Clock Spread Spectrum will be set to disabled even if is not shown in Ai Tweaker tab.

Myself and zajin tested and it's working.

VR Spread Spectrum switch under Digi VRM+ has no effect on CPU bus clock.


----------



## makatech

Gacrux said:


> I modded the 5601 bios to show SB Clock Spread Spectrum and flashed in my motherboard.
> 
> Loaded default settings, set the option to disabled and saved the profile.
> 
> Now when you load the profile in a non-modded 5601 bios, SB Clock Spread Spectrum will be set to disabled even if is not shown in Ai Tweaker tab.
> 
> Myself and zajin tested and it's working.
> 
> VR Spread Spectrum switch under Digi VRM+ has no effect on CPU bus clock.


Thank you, it worked perfectly, highly appreciate it!! 

Question: Is this having any affect on actual performance or it is just for show/visual?


----------



## makatech

sauropod said:


> I'm glad the new bios is out. The old beta bios was very unstable for me. So far 5601 is okay so far as I haven't had any hard reboots like the old one did at stock settings. Just to make sure 1.1v vSOC isn't unsafe is it? I don't remember what it was before. I am running a 3600x.


Extremely strange, never heard of that before, you don't get higher scores in Cinebench R20 or Geekbench 5 with PBO enabled and configured?

I have a 3700X and I definitely get higher scores when having PBO enabled.

I don't know what kind of values you need for a 3600X CPU though but I am running the following:

Current PBO settings:
ppt 122
tdc 86
edc 89
100MHz
Scalar = 5x
auto throttle limit

LLC auto, 140%, Asus Optimized and 500kHz switching freq (I don't think these Digi VRM settings are necessary though)

Running RAM in 3600MT/s

Geekbench 5
single score 1327
multi-core 9973

Cinebench R20
multicore 5002


----------



## sauropod

makatech said:


> Extremely strange, never heard of that before, you don't get higher scores in Cinebench R20 or Geekbench 5 with PBO enabled and configured?


I've never used PBO, but my scores without it align with what they should be. 1004b beta was just never stable. I also think that it never idled properly on 1004b or something like that, now it does and in ryzen master I can see all the cores sleep when they're doing nothing. All seems good now.


----------



## Trivo

To those who already updated to the new 5601 and are on Zen2, could you check in BIOS if there is now an option to choose which temperature sensor is used for the CPU fan curve? Is it still the motherboard one only?


----------



## BK-Morpheus

Trivo said:


> To those who already updated to the new 5601 and are on Zen2, could you check in BIOS if there is now an option to choose which temperature sensor is used for the CPU fan curve? Is it still the motherboard one only?


 Luckily it still is using the CPU temp sensor from the MB.
If it would use the CPU internal Tdie sensor, the fanspeeds would be all over the place (even with fan speed smoothing) for no reason, because high speed fans do nothing, when you got one core with high load and Tdie 70°C while heatspreader and CPU cooler are still at 44°C.


----------



## zajin

makatech said:


> Extremely strange, never heard of that before, you don't get higher scores in Cinebench R20 or Geekbench 5 with PBO enabled and configured?
> 
> I have a 3700X and I definitely get higher scores when having PBO enabled.
> 
> I don't know what kind of values you need for a 3600X CPU though but I am running the following:
> 
> Current PBO settings:
> ppt 122
> tdc 86
> edc 89
> 100MHz
> Scalar = 5x
> auto throttle limit
> 
> LLC auto, 140%, Asus Optimized and 500kHz switching freq (I don't think these Digi VRM settings are necessary though)
> 
> Running RAM in 3600MT/s
> 
> Geekbench 5
> single score 1327
> multi-core 9973
> 
> Cinebench R20
> multicore 5002


I get absolutuely no difference in i.e Cinebench R20 with PBO set to Enabled. I will try your settings and see if makes a difference. 
Do you need to eneable it both places in the BIOS?


----------



## zeroprobe

EDIT: 

I've just found out it is normal for Ryzen 3000 to boost CPU voltages to 1.48v when idle.


----------



## makatech

zajin said:


> I get absolutuely no difference in i.e Cinebench R20 with PBO set to Enabled. I will try your settings and see if makes a difference.
> Do you need to eneable it both places in the BIOS?


I actually got these PBO settings approximately a year ago from another guy (from a tech forum in Sweden) running X3700 on a X370 board (not the Prime board though) and I have been running them ever since.

Maybe (probably) these settings are not working well for the 3600X, I have the 3700X

It's really strange you get no boost in benchmarks at all when running PBO.

I only configure the PBO section in the Ai Tweaker part in bios myself, not touching the other place for configuring PBO in the advanced section.

Cooling making a difference too for PBO though, I have this AIO:
https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...rs/Hydro-Series™-RGB-Platinum/p/CW-9060038-WW

I run my Samsung B-die RAM in 3600MT/s and i have a small RAM fan as well, this one:
https://images.anandtech.com/doci/15089/Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM Cooler.jpg


----------



## ObscureScience

My 3600x doesn't respond at all to PBO settings either.


----------



## Trivo

BK-Morpheus said:


> Luckily it still is using the CPU temp sensor from the MB.
> If it would use the CPU internal Tdie sensor, the fanspeeds would be all over the place (even with fan speed smoothing) for no reason, because high speed fans do nothing, when you got one core with high load and Tdie 70°C while heatspreader and CPU cooler are still at 44°C.


Yeah, I am aware for the reasoning behind the change in the first place, but I also feel that's personal preference and the choice shouldn't be taken out. Not everyone is using the stock "AMD fans go brr". In my testing I found out there was a significant lag before you get to see response to consistent load increase - about at least 15-20s, sometimes longer.


----------



## Misa Marinovik

*New BIOS Version 5601*

We have a new bios boys and girls: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/
Version 5601 2020/07/27
Enjoy it!


----------



## jacqlittle

Misa Marinovik said:


> We have a new bios boys and girls: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> Version 5601 2020/07/27
> Enjoy it!


I think you're a little late...



makatech said:


> Finally a new official 5601 bios for the Asus Prime X370-Pro
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/hyrynh/asus_prime_x370pro_new_bios_5601_is_out/
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## ObscureScience

It's pretty cool we're still getting bios updates 3 1/2 years later. I don't think that has ever been the case on any of my previous boards.


----------



## xeizo

ObscureScience said:


> It's pretty cool we're still getting bios updates 3 1/2 years later. I don't think that has ever been the case on any of my previous boards.


Motherboards usually has pretty lousy support, my HP laptop from 2016 got a new bios last week and have had new bioses for every single new security leak for Intel processors. It's the 61:th bios by now. Outstanding support from HP 
(maybe I'm just lucky and have the same laptop model as some government agency so they have to keep feeding secure bioses LoL)


----------



## ObscureScience

Gacrux said:


> Yes, BIOS mod to show Spread Spectrum option in Ai Tweaker tab, then select disable. Just made it, so far no problems.
> 
> Or load the modded profile for the 5601. I'll change my settings to default, disable Spread Spectrum, save the profile and upload here in a few minutes.
> 
> Try this: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag7pPiNAtigMa2pd_XTb1HgOsCo?e=QMD3jv
> 
> It's the default BIOS settings with Spread Spectrum disabled under the hood. Try this and check if you get 100MHz bus clock.


I got 99.98 with this profile.


----------



## Gacrux

ObscureScience said:


> I got 99.98 with this profile.


CPU-Z?

Use HWINFO.


----------



## ObscureScience

Gacrux said:


> CPU-Z?
> 
> Use HWINFO.


100 it is


----------



## Xpander69

With 5601, it seems boosts are higher on average. with 5220 only few of the cores boosted to 4.4ghz on my 3700X, but with 5601 it seems all the cores do that. Giving me ~100pts more in CB20 multithread also. No stability issues noticed. Using same settings as with 5220. voltage offset -0.04325V to keep the spikes lower and temps cooler. memory 3200 CL14 with 4 sticks of ram. Seems to be pretty good BIOS release. Only issue is that the mouse in the UEFI menu is still weird and laggy. That started with the 3000 series support BIOS versions.


----------



## makatech

I am very curious about RAM speed for this board now with new BIOS.

Personally I am running 3600MT/s (Samsung B-die sticks) which I have been doing a long time (almost a year I think), my CPU is 3700X.

Is it anyone here who is able to run RAM in higher speeds?

I noticed before when getting unstable RAM setup trying higher speeds I sometimes had to do hard reset in bios (using screwdriver) which is a bit messy. ;-) Now it was maybe 6 months ago I tried higher speeds than 3600MT/s though.

I am also curious if anyone here playing around with the EDC bug? ;-) (I have no idea if this may lead to degradation or not). 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html


----------



## Pablogamer

makatech said:


> I am very curious about RAM speed for this board now with new BIOS.
> 
> Personally I am running 3600MT/s (Samsung B-die sticks) which I have been doing a long time (almost a year I think), my CPU is 3700X.
> 
> Is it anyone here who is able to run RAM in higher speeds?
> 
> I noticed before when getting unstable RAM setup trying higher speeds I sometimes had to do hard reset in bios (using screwdriver) which is a bit messy. ;-) Now it was maybe 6 months ago I tried higher speeds than 3600MT/s though.
> 
> I am also curious if anyone here playing around with the EDC bug? ;-) (I have no idea if this may lead to degradation or not).
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html


Going above 3600 its imposible in this motherboard, almost not 100% stable.


----------



## makatech

Pablogamer said:


> Going above 3600 its imposible in this motherboard, almost not 100% stable.


Ok, I was hoping new bios would help. ;-) 3600MT/s is fine though, I am not complaining.


----------



## strumf666

3800 works for me.


----------



## makatech

strumf666 said:


> 3800 works for me.


Cool, running CL16-19-19-39 and 32GB or RAM?

If you provide me a screenshot from Ryzen Master showing me your settings I would appreciate it. 

Nice getting tons of performance from this X370 board? ;-)


----------



## makatech

Ok, playing around with the EDC bug today with new bios 5601.

Referring to this thread:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html

Trying these values (3700X cpu)
ppt 122W
tdc 86
edc 9
100MHz
Scalar = 5x
auto throttle limit

c-states: disabled
energy mode: AMD High Performance

Geekbench 5:
Single core: 1340
Multicore: 10178

Cinebench R20:
Single core: 513
Multicore: 5117


----------



## strumf666

Yup, very glad I get the perfomance like on a x570 board 








edit: Seems thi site doesn't like my picture host, link below.
http://shrani.si/f/3l/Rw/1AatJcBp/master3800.png


----------



## makatech

strumf666 said:


> Yup, very glad I get the perfomance like on a x570 board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Seems thi site doesn't like my picture host, link below.
> http://shrani.si/f/3l/Rw/1AatJcBp/master3800.png


Many thanks 

Yeah, all these different types of boards for AMD is a bit confusing, X370, X470, X570 and the different B models. All giving approximately same performance as long as you avoid the worst ones with terrible VRM etc.

Will there be new X670 boards for Zen 3, anyone who knows? This may be interesting though because we will not be able to run Zen 3 on this board.


----------



## Prince666

New bios 5603


----------



## BK-Morpheus

here you go

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-5603.zip


----------



## Gacrux

I'll mod this new 5603 for Spread Spectrum and flash 

I didn't noticed any instability with 5601, but here we go.


5603 profile with Spread Spectrum disabled for Zen 2 CPUs only: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag7pPiNAtigMbDArsCQb_ogH8Rw?e=jdBdC3


----------



## shotround

Gacrux said:


> I'll mod this new 5603 for Spread Spectrum and flash
> 
> I didn't noticed any instability with 5601, but here we go.
> 
> 
> 5603 profile with Spread Spectrum disabled: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag7pPiNAtigMbDArsCQb_ogH8Rw?e=jdBdC3


would this profile work on a 1700x? i got it loaded but cant get it to boot.


----------



## Gacrux

shotround said:


> would this profile work on a 1700x? i got it loaded but cant get it to boot.


Reous said Spread Spectrum is broken for Zen and Zen+ in this board, and since you cannot boot, it looks like this wasn't fixed in 5601 and 5603.

Or did you manage to successful boot with the 5601 profile from the post below?



Gacrux said:


> Yes, BIOS mod to show Spread Spectrum option in Ai Tweaker tab, then select disable. Just made it, so far no problems.
> 
> Or load the modded profile for the 5601. I'll change my settings to default, disable Spread Spectrum, save the profile and upload here in a few minutes.
> 
> Try this: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag7pPiNAtigMa2pd_XTb1HgOsCo?e=QMD3jv
> 
> It's the default BIOS settings with Spread Spectrum disabled under the hood. Try this and check if you get 100MHz bus clock.


----------



## shotround

Gacrux said:


> Reous said Spread Spectrum is broken for Zen and Zen+ in this board, and since you cannot boot, it looks like this wasn't fixed in 5601 and 5603.
> 
> Or did you manage to successful boot with the 5601 profile from the post below?


haven't tried the profile before now. so i cant confirm. i did see some new settings and was going to ask if it had any effect on a 1700x, but guess it doesn't matter if it cant boot.


----------



## b0ne

Gacrux said:


> Or did you manage to successful boot with the 5601 profile from the post below?


I tried with 2600 and couldn't boot, needed to clear CMOS.


----------



## makatech

Gacrux said:


> I'll mod this new 5603 for Spread Spectrum and flash
> 
> I didn't noticed any instability with 5601, but here we go.
> 
> 
> 5603 profile with Spread Spectrum disabled: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag7pPiNAtigMbDArsCQb_ogH8Rw?e=jdBdC3


Thanks, your profile working perfect on my 3700X  didn't notice anything strange on 5601 either but it could depend on CPU.


----------



## b0ne

Has anyone experienced random short stutters while listening to music, playing a video or gaming? Like once or twice in a whole day? Only thing I overclocked is RAM, and it is not much of an overclock, 14-15-15-30 3200MHz at 1.365V. I used DRAM Calculator with my XMP settings.


----------



## Garwinski

Is there a way to have my 5700XT in combination with an pcie 1.0 soundcard while the gpu keeps running PCIE 3.0 x16? I thought the gpu gets pcie 3.0 x16 lanes from the cpu, and can divide some lanes with the other pcie 3.0 slots on the board if you populate them, but that the pcie 2.0 slots are getting their pcie lanes from the chipset, and should not interfere with the pcie 3.0 x16 lanes for the gpu. However, with my GPU in the top slot, and my soundcard in a pcie 1.0 or 2.0 slot, the gpu will run at 3.0 x8 most of the time. On some very rare random instances after I have restarted or booted my pc it will be at 3.0x16 again while the soundcard is being used at well, and has not moved to a different slot or anything. This is completely random though. Like 80% of the time, my card will be operating at 3.0x8 at max. This makes it a bit strange and made me think that it was a software/driver/bios problem or something. But all these things have been updated and reinstalled a few times now, and does not solve it.

I can also verify that it is not just a readout problem. The pcie stress test in 3DMark shows around 7GB/s when I see that the card is in pcie 3.0 x8 (both in gpu-z and Radeon Settings under settings>system). When the card shows up as 3.0x16 again, I get around 14GB/s in that test. 

I have updated to the latest bios, reinstalled chipset and gpu drivers multiple times, switched the soundcard to different pcie slots, but the problem still stays finicky. If I remember correctly, without the soundcard the gpu wil just constantly run at 3.0x16.

So is it impossible to have your gpu running at pcie 3.0x16 while also using a pcie1.0 x1 card (or any other low-bandwidth/low pcie version pcie component) and am I just not understanding the pcie lane distribution correctly? Or should it be possible? If so, what slot should I use for my soundcard? 


(This of course after the reports about Horizon: Zero Dawn which heavily relies on pcie bandwidth. But also because I play World War Z in Vulkan a lot, and when my gpu reports 3.0 x8, I get heavy stuttering in one specific map, while when it is at 3.0x16, the stutter is not there. I noticed that in most benchmarks and tests you can find regarding the difference pcie bandwidth makes for gaming there is almost no difference between 3.0x8 or 3.0x16 in terms of performance for most games, except for Vulkan games (Like Wolfenstein: The New Colossus) which gain frames in x16 compared to x8).


----------



## shotround

Garwinski said:


> Is there a way to have my 5700XT in combination with an pcie 1.0 soundcard while the gpu keeps running PCIE 3.0 x16? I thought the gpu gets pcie 3.0 x16 lanes from the cpu, and can divide some lanes with the other pcie 3.0 slots on the board if you populate them, but that the pcie 2.0 slots are getting their pcie lanes from the chipset, and should not interfere with the pcie 3.0 x16 lanes for the gpu. However, with my GPU in the top slot, and my soundcard in a pcie 1.0 or 2.0 slot, the gpu will run at 3.0 x8 most of the time. On some very rare random instances after I have restarted or booted my pc it will be at 3.0x16 again while the soundcard is being used at well, and has not moved to a different slot or anything. This is completely random though. Like 80% of the time, my card will be operating at 3.0x8 at max. This makes it a bit strange and made me think that it was a software/driver/bios problem or something. But all these things have been updated and reinstalled a few times now, and does not solve it.


if i understand the board. gpu is on first x16 slot. second (middle) x16 slot should stay empty. otherwise, they go to x8 mode.


----------



## psychonaut89

You are correct, there should be 16 dedicated lanes coming directly from CPU (8 if you are using APU or Athlon) to *X16_1 slot*, 4 for M.2 and 4 for X370 chipset. According to the manual *X1_1* and *X1_3* are sharing bandwidth with *X16_3*. And all those lanes are from chipset. It's not mentioning *X1_2* so I'll assume it has dedicated bandwidth, but still, it's coming from X370 chipset. Anyway, I would try that one maybe? Otherwise I would suspect board has some glitch or maybe GPU is faulty ...


----------



## Garwinski

shotround said:


> if i understand the board. gpu is on first x16 slot. second (middle) x16 slot should stay empty. otherwise, they go to x8 mode.


Hmmm, thanks. That is the case right now: Only the top x16 slot is occupied by my gpu, the soundcard is in one of those smaller single slots. I will probably have to look for the cause of this problem somewhere else other than the slots I put my cards in, as that doesn't seem to be the problem then. I have no idea where to look for a solution other than drivers and bios settings etc, which I already reinstalled/reset etc. Thanks for your response anyway!

EDIT: 



psychonaut89 said:


> You are correct, there should be 16 dedicated lanes coming directly from CPU (8 if you are using APU or Athlon) to *X16_1 slot*, 4 for M.2 and 4 for X370 chipset. According to the manual *X1_1* and *X1_3* are sharing bandwidth with *X16_3*. And all those lanes are from chipset. It's not mentioning *X1_2* so I'll assume it has dedicated bandwidth, but still, it's coming from X370 chipset. Anyway, I would try that one maybe? Otherwise I would suspect board has some glitch or maybe GPU is faulty ...


Did not see your reply when I responded to the other person responding to my problem. Yea, so in theory, how I have it now should work. The strangest thing for me is that it sometimes is x16, sometimes its x8. If it really was a hardware limitation you would expect that it would just constantly be at x8, and you would not see x16 operation at all. So it indeed might be some component, like the mobo, that is becoming unstable or something. At the moment of writing, I actually just had a hard crash where my pc restarted when I wanted to move a tab with a youtube movie. After that, the gpu was x16 again. Looking up the error report I got in Event Viewer, it might point to a problem with the mobo. I can always try to really clean the pcie slot where my gpu is in to make sure it is not just a jittery connection that sometimes can do x16 and sometimes x8 because of some dust or something (I already blew it out, but I might have to be more thorough). A new mobo would not hurt anyways (except my wallet), especially if I can get pcie 4.0, some more m.2 slots (Prime x370 Pro only has one) and guaranteed support for Ryzen 4000. But I will troubleshoot some more and start basic like cleaning pcie slots and the pcie connection on the card itself, maybe that will solve my problem. 

Could also be the gpu itself of course, but I have some troubleshooting to do before I come to that conclusion. So the question for me now is: Is it the mobo that is giving my gpu problems, or the gpu itself? 

Thanks for the response!


----------



## psychonaut89

Yes I would go from the basics with cleaning up the PCIE X16_1 slot and connectors on GPU first. I've seen cases where GPU would fall on lower speed if not seated properly. After that wipe out the drivers for GPU and chipset and download latest X370 chipset drivers (and enable Ryzen power plan) and Adrenalline drivers.


----------



## Tomate

I personally have a 5700xt in the first x16 slot and a sound card in one of the down x1 slot and I can assure you my card run in x16.
I checked with gpu-z and it is fine.


----------



## kaspar737

Should I go for 2x16GB or 4x8GB RAM with this board?


----------



## Tomate

I suggest 2x16GB to be able to go for 4x16 if necessary but if the only thing you are interested on is performance I can tell you performance with 2x16 is clearly enough.


----------



## kaspar737

Tomate said:


> I suggest 2x16GB to be able to go for 4x16 if necessary but if the only thing you are interested on is performance I can tell you performance with 2x16 is clearly enough.


I'm more wondering if this board is T-topology or daisy chain. It should be T-topology from what I've read but someone had a 2 DIMM setup and said it's a **** daisy chain because his RAM runs even worse in A1/B1 slots compared to A2/B2 (slot selection shouldn't matter at all for T-topology mobos).


----------



## shotround

kaspar737 said:


> I'm more wondering if this board is T-topology or daisy chain. It should be T-topology from what I've read but someone had a 2 DIMM setup and said it's a **** daisy chain because his RAM runs even worse in A1/B1 slots compared to A2/B2 (slot selection shouldn't matter at all for T-topology mobos).


i had two mismatched pairs, crucial and gskill. i had to put one pair in a1/a2 and the other pair in b1/b2. that got me better oc results. ive since given to smaller set to my nephew. not sure if that helps.


----------



## ObscureScience

Any word on whether we're getting 1.0.8.1?


----------



## ceaton88

Has anybody experienced the RJ-45 port intermittently failing on this board? Every now and then I have to power down the board completely by removing the power cable in order to have my ethernet cable recognised. Could it be drivers? I'm not using the driver off the ASUS website, I'm using the latest Intel one


----------



## fnarfbargle

ceaton88 said:


> Has anybody experienced the RJ-45 port intermittently failing on this board? Every now and then I have to power down the board completely by removing the power cable in order to have my ethernet cable recognised. Could it be drivers? I'm not using the driver off the ASUS website, I'm using the latest Intel one


I see intermittent watchdog timeouts under linux. The driver then resets the chip and it comes back up. I also let the smoke out of my first one when I plugged it into a PoE enabled switch and had to RMA it.

I'm not much of a fan of the on-board ethernet and less of a fan of the "LAN Guard" which breaks the galvanic isolation of the ethernet port.


----------



## ceaton88

fnarfbargle said:


> I see intermittent watchdog timeouts under linux. The driver then resets the chip and it comes back up. I also let the smoke out of my first one when I plugged it into a PoE enabled switch and had to RMA it.
> 
> I'm not much of a fan of the on-board ethernet and less of a fan of the "LAN Guard" which breaks the galvanic isolation of the ethernet port.


What do you use for network connectivity if not the onboard?


----------



## fnarfbargle

ceaton88 said:


> What do you use for network connectivity if not the onboard?


I use a 4 port Intel nic in the bottom PCIe slot. I do still use the onboard, I just put a cheap and dumb GbE switch in between the port and the real switch to keep it away from PoE.


----------



## ObscureScience

ceaton88 said:


> Has anybody experienced the RJ-45 port intermittently failing on this board? Every now and then I have to power down the board completely by removing the power cable in order to have my ethernet cable recognised. Could it be drivers? I'm not using the driver off the ASUS website, I'm using the latest Intel one


I've never had issues with it. I use driver 12.18.8.22 if that helps, but probably this a hardware issue?


----------



## b0ne

Found out an interesting thing today, Q-Fan is working off of MBO temperature sensor for CPU and not real CPU temperature. I was wondering why my fans didn't ramp up under heavy load and high temperature. Discrepancy between MBO and CPU sensors is too big, 26 degrees in my case while running prime95 smallFFT.


----------



## ObscureScience

Yep, same here. About 20 degree difference.

However, at idle they are nearly identical. Weird.

From what I found though, the motherboard should be using Tctl for fan speed.


----------



## Pablogamer

This mobo is compatible with Clock Tuner?


----------



## b0ne

ObscureScience said:


> Yep, same here. About 20 degree difference.
> 
> However, at idle they are nearly identical. Weird.
> 
> From what I found though, the motherboard should be using Tctl for fan speed.


IMO it would be best if they used CPU Die Average, but I would settle for Tctl. It's not really usable as it is now.


----------



## ObscureScience

Pablogamer said:


> This mobo is compatible with Clock Tuner?


Yes. You better hope you fare better than my bronze sample


----------



## unhunter

Hello,

I'm trying to limit the power consumption of my 3900 (not X) on this board (last bios version used).
I achieved to adjust PPT with Ryzen Master (I choose 72W after testing every 5 from 44 to 88, the goal is to fold..).

BUT I wanna change this parameter in bios, and when I choose PBO to manual, the only parameter for PPT/TDC/EDC is Auto, I can't enter any values!

Do you have an idea of what I'm doing wrong ?

Thx 🤠


----------



## Pablogamer

Do you think that is posible to see a modified bios for this board that support Ryzen 5000?


----------



## strumf666

Can't say about modded bios, as I have no idea how much work and knowledge it takes to do that; it is more or less clear we aren't getting any support from ASUS:








ASUS Seemingly Drops Support for AMD Ryzen 5000 Series CPUs on X470 Motherboards, the Company Responds


Today there is some quite interesting information circulating the web regarding ASUS and its alleged decision. Going a few months back, AMD released a statement regarding the support for its upcoming Ryzen 5000 series CPUs and said that it should enable compatibility with the last-generation...




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Rami Kol

makatech said:


> I am very curious about RAM speed for this board now with new BIOS.
> 
> Personally I am running 3600MT/s (Samsung B-die sticks) which I have been doing a long time (almost a year I think), my CPU is 3700X.
> 
> Is it anyone here who is able to run RAM in higher speeds?
> 
> I noticed before when getting unstable RAM setup trying higher speeds I sometimes had to do hard reset in bios (using screwdriver) which is a bit messy. ;-) Now it was maybe 6 months ago I tried higher speeds than 3600MT/s though.
> 
> I am also curious if anyone here playing around with the EDC bug? ;-) (I have no idea if this may lead to degradation or not).
> EDC = 1, PBO TURBO BOOST


Using ballistix 3000 cl15, oc to 3733 cl16 with flck 1833 with the 3950x.

The crazy thing is, when playing games it's stable never a crash, also memory stress test no crash. But at the end of the day when I shut down the pc and go to sleep the next day I turn on the computer no picture on the monitor. Fan speeds are working and the light on the motherboard. After several times restart it turns itsrlf on and of for 3 times and then it works. 

It's definitely the ram I think but it's crazy that the ram is stable when doing benchmark/stresstest?


----------



## Misa Marinovik

Rami Kol said:


> Using ballistix 3000 cl15, oc to 3733 cl16 with flck 1833 with the 3950x.
> 
> The crazy thing is, when playing games it's stable never a crash, also memory stress test no crash. But at the end of the day when I shut down the pc and go to sleep the next day I turn on the computer no picture on the monitor. Fan speeds are working and the light on the motherboard. After several times restart it turns itsrlf on and of for 3 times and then it works.
> 
> It's definitely the ram I think but it's crazy that the ram is stable when doing benchmark/stresstest?


Is this with 2 stick configuration?
I'm running 4 sticks of B die, 64GB with 3200/cl14 with a 3900x no stability issues at all.


----------



## Rami Kol

Misa Marinovik said:


> Is this with 2 stick configuration?
> I'm running 4 sticks of B die, 64GB with 3200/cl14 with a 3900x no stability issues at all.


Yes 2 stick. But I oc to 3733 mhz.


----------



## Pietro

Misa Marinovik said:


> Is this with 2 stick configuration?
> I'm running 4 sticks of B die, 64GB with 3200/cl14 with a 3900x no stability issues at all.


I've tested 4x16GB micron edies sticks work well and fully stable on 3200MHz with tweaked timings to CL14 on Zen 1. Newest modded bios.


----------



## unhunter

unhunter said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to limit the power consumption of my 3900 (not X) on this board (last bios version used).
> I achieved to adjust PPT with Ryzen Master (I choose 72W after testing every 5 from 44 to 88, the goal is to fold..).
> 
> BUT I wanna change this parameter in bios, and when I choose PBO to manual, the only parameter for PPT/TDC/EDC is Auto, I can't enter any values!
> 
> Do you have an idea of what I'm doing wrong ?
> 
> Thx 🤠


found the problem: I used AI tweaking section instead of amd advanced section on the right, where the manual PBO parameter are working..


----------



## anonuser7

How much different is a x470 prime pro than the x370 counterpart? They have a new bios with zen 3 support.


----------



## fnarfbargle

anonuser7 said:


> How much different is a x470 prime pro than the x370 counterpart? They have a new bios with zen 3 support.


Not that different it would appear :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336354970426167296


----------



## Pablogamer

We have hope, maybe soon for us motherboard


----------



## Garwinski

Rami Kol said:


> Using ballistix 3000 cl15, oc to 3733 cl16 with flck 1833 with the 3950x.
> 
> The crazy thing is, when playing games it's stable never a crash, also memory stress test no crash. But at the end of the day when I shut down the pc and go to sleep the next day I turn on the computer no picture on the monitor. Fan speeds are working and the light on the motherboard. After several times restart it turns itsrlf on and of for 3 times and then it works.
> 
> It's definitely the ram I think but it's crazy that the ram is stable when doing benchmark/stresstest?



he, I actually have the same problem, but only if I also turn off my power strip my pc is plugged into or if I just unplug my pc from the power socket whenever I will be gone for a few days. So for me it is definitely not a daily occurrence as I mostly leave the pc plugged in/powerstrip on. Do you by any chance also unplug the power cable from the pc, or turn off a powerstrip to which your pc is connected?

I actually never know how to solve it properly. I turn it off multiple times with the power button (and you can tell it is not booting into windows, because it turns of immediately when I press the power button just once, while if it would have booted into windows despite no video-output, it would need a few seconds to shut down), force it turning off by holding the button, pressing reset button, rocking the power button on my PSU a few times etc and in the end I will finally get a picture, and BIOS tells me it could not load my settings. I can then load my saved profile in the BIOS and everything is fine. But I have yet to find a definitive consistent way to work around the no screen/video output after I unplugged the power.

In my case, it could just be a bad CMOS battery which I could try to replace if I had some of those flat batteries lying around, but I don't (and as I said, it only happens when my pc has been truly powerless for a few hours, which does not happen often).

But yea, you have the extra factor of OC'd RAM and flck. I thought it was pretty unique for mobo's to be able to oc the flck above 1800mhz, and I can imagine that our old Prime X370 Pro is probably not amongst those boards that can go above 1800mhz reliably. As far as I understand, our motherboard was never that good with high speed RAM (at least not above 3600mhz). 

I myself have F4-3000C16D-16GISB running at 2933mhz. My pc was 99.9% stable if I just leave it at 3000mhz, and it was even very stable at 3200mhz c16, but in the end, I had a few problems with some crashing in some very select games, like Ghost Recon Breakpoint in Vulkan, which have been 100% fixed by just using default settings for my RAM (DOCP actually sets the ram to 2933mhz, and I cant imagine that I will notice the 67mhz difference). 

That is the frustrating thing about OC'ing RAM: Even if stresstests, games etc seem stable, the OC can still be unstable and have a very minimally negative impact on stability, but which can compound over time. For me, 2933mhz and complete stability vs 3200mhz and some rare occurrences of instability in a few select scenarios was not worth it for me in the end. 

For you, going from 3000mhz to 3733mhz will probably net you some significant performance increase though, so I can understand you are hesitant to just go back to stock. 3733mhz is actually very high for our motherboard as far as I understand, even if that is the native speed of your RAM. But if you suspect your RAM oc from being the culprit, even though you are stable in stresstests and games, why not try to run it just one setting lower, like 3600? You will still have a significant boost over 3000mhz, and it will at least give you some peace of mind that even if 3733mhz seems 100% stable, then you wil know 3600mhz will be even more stable. Might be worth a try.


----------



## 1TM1

Failures on cold boot (power disconnected) indicate unstable memory overclock. Reduce memory speed to fix. Other alternatives are to get newer CPU or faster memory because effective stable memory overclock depends on three things: cpu memory controller silicon, memory silicon and motherboard memory trace layout.


----------



## Futsal

2021 reminder that the chipset heatsink has plastic shrink wrap on top you need to peel off. It's pretty hard to see.

Also, the chipset needs a fan if you're doing GPU compute with uncapped GPU wattage. Without a fan my chipset would go to 90C, cook itself and shut off my computer and/or give me strange temperature sensor glitches.

If you have a spare Wraith Stealth the fan's the perfect size. I don't remember how I removed the fan from the heatsink but it was probably just attached with screws. Tie the fan so it points towards the chipset and you're done.


----------



## Garwinski

1TM1 said:


> Failures on cold boot (power disconnected) indicate unstable memory overclock. Reduce memory speed to fix. Other alternatives are to get newer CPU or faster memory because effective stable memory overclock depends on three things: cpu memory controller silicon, memory silicon and motherboard memory trace layout.


Hmmm, strange thing then. I still suspect the battery on my Mobo, as if I unplug it for a few hours and plug it in again and then start my computer, everything works fine, but if I leave the power disconnected for a day or so, it will give me an error that it can not load the BIOS settings. Especially because I run everything practically at stock (some power saving features and BIOS settings such as compatibility module disabled, POST delay at 0ms instead of stock 3 ms, etc), and all RAM settings at stock (loaded the DOCP profile, and now I even run at 2933mhz instead of 3000mhz). 

This behaviour has been happening ever since I had this motherboard (sinds 2018) and with two different cpu's (2600 and 3600 right now). I have been thinking of buying faster RAM, maybe even 32GB instead of 16GB, so I might be able to find out if my RAM has been unstable all along, or it is just a mobo problem. I might try and find the timings for my RAM and just input them manually instead of using DOCP (G.Skill F4-3000C16-8GISB, never found all the timings, and most timings are set to 'auto' when loading the DOCP, so it could be that something is wrong there, so I will start a search again).


----------



## 1TM1

Have you tried replacing the mobo battery? These usually last 4-5 years. Easier than replacing memory. Also try slowing the memory down to 2800.
This board is rather difficult to overclock memory on. I am running 3600-16 sticks at 3200 and consider that good (albeit four dual-rank ones with a 1700 cpu), with increased SOC and DRAM voltages, so "stock"is relative.
With a 3600 cpu you should be able to get 3000 memory up to 3200, after spending some time to tune timings and voltages and to run memory stability tests and applications.


----------



## naz2

have the newer bioses improved ram compatibility for 1000 series CPU's, or do you still need samsung b-die's for 3000+ mhz?

i'm looking to add another 16gb but samsung modules are hard to find and pricey.


----------



## strumf666

Bought a MSI B550 Tomahawk to replace my x370 prime pro and I am quite surprised that it doesn't seem to match the performance of the prime; I can't get near my cb20 score or superposition. Confused...


----------



## NightAntilli

strumf666 said:


> Bought a MSI B550 Tomahawk to replace my x370 prime pro and I am quite surprised that it doesn't seem to match the performance of the prime; I can't get near my cb20 score or superposition. Confused...


Which CPU? B550 motherboards don't officially support 1000 and 2000 series, just 3000 and 5000 series. 
If it is a 3000/5000 series CPU, you might have to double check your RAM settings to see if they match your old configuration.


----------



## strumf666

3800x; I manually set the ram settings in both cases.


----------



## FlashFir

What do you guys do for fan control? It seems like some of my 1200-1500 fans are stuck at 800rpm, thinking of sticking a fan splitter and ignoring the "Pump" ones


----------



## strumf666

Depends on what exactly do you want to do. For a better fan control, you can use argus monitor if you have multiple fans that are synchronized you can use splitters; some even have a separate power for the fans, so you don't overload mobo fan headers.


----------



## FlashFir

strumf666 said:


> Depends on what exactly do you want to do. For a better fan control, you can use argus monitor if you have multiple fans that are synchronized you can use splitters; some even have a separate power for the fans, so you don't overload mobo fan headers.


And I just realized I'm dumb, I had 140mm's Enermax's that did not hit 1200... but nonetheless, CPU barely gets toasty so I'd consider Argus. Thanks for the pingback.

I think I'm good now, just gonna set the intake fans to be more aggressive on lower CPU temps that I typically see during actual games.


----------



## Bred

FlashFir said:


> What do you guys do for fan control? It seems like some of my 1200-1500 fans are stuck at 800rpm, thinking of sticking a fan splitter and ignoring the "Pump" ones


Hello FlashFir,
On my asus prime X370-Pro, I installed first a Bequiet shadow rock TF2 and now I'm with a Bequiet Dark Rock 4 (these two cooler use a 135mm fan ~1400RPM max) but when I set the CPU_Fan mode in PWM mode ("normal" or even "turbo") in the bios, the cpu fan only work at ~850RPM max (& ~950RPM for the 120mm I added on Dark rock 4 connected to the CPU_OPT, instead of 1350rpm max) during heavy load (occt) whereas the CPU (R5 3600X) is at 80°C or above... 

When I put the DC mode for CPU_Fan, the fans turn more faster (~1400RPM max) but the minimum rpm is too high and I have a little more noise the rest of the time..

Do you know if it is a known issue on this motherboard ?

I think there is a problem with PWM signal.. The motherboard is under warranty so I hesitate to return it to the seller.


----------



## com_destructor

Hello.
Any chance we will get unofficial beta bios with zen 3 (5000 series) support?


----------



## krawetko

I think everybody is hoping for that, but i haven't heard anything so far. Actually the only manufacturer who did so far is Asrock. For me it's either they do it and i stay with AMD, otherwise i switch to Intel with next hardware upgrade.

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## deadcpu

Any news about 5000 series cpu support?


----------



## fnarfbargle

deadcpu said:


> Any news about 5000 series cpu support?


Not unless you know something we don't. I seriously doubt ASUS would give it the time of day. Heck, it's hard enough to get an update BIOS for a board they are supposed to "support".


----------



## deadcpu

fnarfbargle said:


> Not unless you know something we don't. I seriously doubt ASUS would give it the time of day. Heck, it's hard enough to get an update BIOS for a board they are supposed to "support".


Indeed unfortunately :/


----------



## bardacuda

I'm still sort of hanging on to hope that this might happen.
The X470 Prime-Pro got a BIOS update in December (5809) that allowed 5000-series to run. From what I understand; that board is not very different from this one, and the chipsets are pretty much identical.
Although I wouldn't hold out hope for ASUS to provide an official one, I'm sure they could if they wanted to. I could also imagine someone modding the X470-Pro BIOS to work on the X370-Pro unofficially eventually.

If it doesn't happen I'll probably end up throwing a 3000-series in here and calling it good for a few years...and going with ASRock instead when I do eventually do a platform upgrade.
It's pretty disappointing that ASUS pretty much stopped supporting this $200 board only a little over 2 years after launching it. They threw us a couple BIOSes after almost a year wait last year I guess just so they could say they didn't forget about it, but aside from that, support for this board has been pretty much dead since mid-late 2019.


----------



## makatech

bardacuda said:


> I'm still sort of hanging on to hope that this might happen.
> The X470 Prime-Pro got a BIOS update in December (5809) that allowed 5000-series to run. From what I understand; that board is not very different from this one, and the chipsets are pretty much identical.
> Although I wouldn't hold out hope for ASUS to provide an official one, I'm sure they could if they wanted to. I could also imagine someone modding the X470-Pro BIOS to work on the X370-Pro unofficially eventually.
> 
> If it doesn't happen I'll probably end up throwing a 3000-series in here and calling it good for a few years...and going with ASRock instead when I do eventually do a platform upgrade.
> It's pretty disappointing that ASUS pretty much stopped supporting this $200 board only a little over 2 years after launching it. They threw us a couple BIOSes after almost a year wait last year I guess just so they could say they didn't forget about it, but aside from that, support for this board has been pretty much dead since mid-late 2019.


It's not only Asus though? I'm not sure how many X370 boards of any brand out there supporting the AMD 5000 series?

I expected AMD 3900X to drop in prices way more but they didn't. I will probably hang on for my 3700X for another year or so, my system is still working fine together with a 1080Ti GPU. AMX 3950X could be interesting too if finding a deal but not sure if the 3950X is running on hot on this board, perhaps not optimal match?

I have been pleased with this board but it worked much better for the 3000 series comparing to the 1000 series, especially RAM speed, it's a great bord for a 3000 CPU. I suspect some owners buying new boards after a "so-so" experience with the 1000 series (difficult maximizing RAM speed) just to find out the Asus PRIME X370-Pro worked great with the 3000 series with little or no performance increase comparing to their new boards. ;-) The 5000 series is another story though, forcing us to get new boards.


----------



## bardacuda

makatech said:


> It's not only Asus though? I'm not sure how many X370 boards of any brand out there supporting the AMD 5000 series?


From what I understand, ASRock is providing support for a few of their 300-series boards with a beta BIOS, and Gigabyte did the same for some of their boards too. That said, it appears that it's AMD that's actually the main culprit in blocking Zen 3 support on 300-series.









AMD Appears To Be Preventing Ryzen 5000 CPU Support On X370 Motherboards


It seems AMD has elected to shut down ASRock's efforts to run the latest Ryzen 5000 processors on X370 motherboards.




hothardware.com





So congratz AMD, you suck too now in the same way as Intel...making users spend more money because of artificial lockdowns and unnecessary motherboard upgrades. At least they're still giving more than 5-10% performance gains per generation for now though I guess...



makatech said:


> I expected AMD 3900X to drop in prices way more but they didn't. I will probably hang on for my 3700X for another year or so, my system is still working fine together with a 1080Ti GPU. AMX 3950X could be interesting too if finding a deal but not sure if the 3950X is running on hot on this board, perhaps not optimal match?


I think as long as you leave it at stock it should be fine. None of the chips pull more than 125-130W at stock, and I've already had my 1700 running above that without overheating. I'm thinking also a small undervolt too could work.



makatech said:


> I have been pleased with this board but it worked much better for the 3000 series comparing to the 1000 series, especially RAM speed, it's a great bord for a 3000 CPU. I suspect some owners buying new boards after a "so-so" experience with the 1000 series (difficult maximizing RAM speed) just to find out the Asus PRIME X370-Pro worked great with the 3000 series with little or no performance increase comparing to their new boards. ;-) The 5000 series is another story though, forcing us to get new boards.


That's good to know because it looks like I'll be limited to 3000-series. It's a little disappointing knowing that 5000-series could work and either AMD or ASUS just choose not to let it. Oh well...a ~30% uplift isn't bad if used ones become cheap enough to justify it.


----------



## 1TM1

Support isn’t completely abandoned. New audio drivers posted 2021/05/12.


----------



## ObscureScience

Audio drivers come from Realktek and fit every board with the same chip. Not really something Asus has a hand in.


----------



## Ph42oN

I ordered 3800xt to replace my 1600x. What bios version should i install? Latest modded? Im on old version because my 1600x overclocking was really bad with anything that supports 3rd gen.


----------



## 1TM1

Ph42oN said:


> I ordered 3800xt to replace my 1600x. What bios version should i install? Latest modded? Im on old version because my 1600x overclocking was really bad with anything that supports 3rd gen.


Bios from ver46xx and up will work for both 1xxx and 3xxx cpus, but versions above ver5220 only benefit 3xxx cpus.
I’m about to upgrade from 1700 to 3700x and am on ver5008. Ver5220 supposedly has slightly better memory stability, while ver5008 still allows Gen4 PCI on this board.


----------



## Ph42oN

1TM1 said:


> Bios from ver46xx and up will work, but versions above ver5220 only benefit 5xxx cpus.
> I’m about to upgrade from 1700 to 3700x and am on ver5008. Ver5220 supposedly has slightly better memory stability, while ver5008 still allows Gen4 PCI on this board.


But how if there is no 5000 series support on this board? I would buy 5600x instead if there was.


----------



## bardacuda

Ph42oN said:


> I ordered 3800xt to replace my 1600x. What bios version should i install? Latest modded? Im on old version because my 1600x overclocking was really bad with anything that supports 3rd gen.


FWIW I just dropped in a new RAM kit and figured I may as well update to latest BIOS since I'd have to re-do my RAM OC anyway.
Being it's a different kit, this anectode isn't all that useful, but...with my old kit (dual rank sammy E-die) on every older BIOS I've tried (which is a lot of them since I've had this board since launch, but latest I was using was 5220) I could never boot above 3000 MHz and couldn't get stable above 2933.
With the latest BIOS I've been able to boot at 3266 (dual rank Hynix CJR) although still not stable above 3000.

My guess is you're probably better off just going with the latest BIOS unless you want to try getting gen4 to work.


----------



## 1TM1

Ph42oN said:


> But how if there is no 5000 series support on this board? I would buy 5600x instead if there was.


you are right, I’m jetlagged and wasn’t thinking straight. Versions after 5220 are also good for 3xxx cpus, and none is for 5xxx. Post is being updated.


----------



## Ph42oN

I ended up going with latest. So far i got ram (Flare X 3200) running at 3600, fast timings from DRAM calculator, not yet sure if this is fully stable but feels like easier to stabilize 3600 with 3800xt than 3200 with 1600x.


----------



## bardacuda

Ph42oN said:


> I ended up going with latest. So far i got ram (Flare X 3200) running at 3600, fast timings from DRAM calculator, not yet sure if this is fully stable but feels like easier to stabilize 3600 with 3800xt than 3200 with 1600x.


Yeah the main problem with memory frequency on 1st and 2nd gen is with the IMC.


----------



## 1TM1

bardacuda said:


> Yeah the main problem with memory frequency on 1st and 2nd gen is with the IMC.


It still is on 3000 and later AMD ryzens, with high latencies and iffy RAM support. I just replaced a 1700 with 3700X in hopes for a better performance. Well, the memory (gskill 3600-16 sticks) went from 3000-14 to 3333-16. Anything higher than 3333 and it doesn't even POST into BIOS, regardless of ProcODT, and RAM or SOC voltages or timings. Performance-wise with all-core overclock it went up ~15%, and core clock went from 4000 to 4350 (4400 unstable), using the latest BIOS with 1006 AGESA. Framerates went from 55 to 54 FPS (GPU-limited). In my opinion, a +15% (synthetic) performance with a similar RAM OC and less FPS is $300 wasted on this side-grade, with a zero chance of a newer AMD AGESA or Asus BIOS to fix the IMC issues. Should've kept the Taichi.


----------



## Ph42oN

1TM1 said:


> It still is on 3000 and later AMD ryzens, with high latencies and iffy RAM support. I just replaced a 1700 with 3700X in hopes for a better performance. Well, the memory (gskill 3600-16 sticks) went from 3000-14 to 3333-16. Anything higher than 3333 and it doesn't even POST into BIOS, regardless of ProcODT, and RAM or SOC voltages or timings. Performance-wise with all-core overclock it went up ~15%, and core clock went from 4000 to 4350 (4400 unstable), using the latest BIOS with 1006 AGESA. Framerates went from 55 to 54 FPS (GPU-limited). In my opinion, a +15% (synthetic) performance with a similar RAM OC and less FPS is $300 wasted on this side-grade, with a zero chance of a newer AMD AGESA or Asus BIOS to fix the IMC issues. Should've kept the Taichi.


I think its that this board just sucks with memory OC. Better IMC helps a bit but this board limits to lower speeds than many other boards. Anyway i got this board for cheap so i dont think its bad at all for the price.

Why bother upgrading if you play GPU limited? I play more CPU limited games or low graphics to push high fps so for me going from 1600x to 3800xt was big upgrade.

Edit: After pretty long time tweaking it looks like cant make 3600 on ram fully stable at least with good timings, so now im using 3533.


----------



## 1TM1

I just got 64GB as four dual rank DDR4 running at 3800-16, with 1:1 fabric:memory clocks on this board. I also thought this board was the limiting factor, but apparently it is not.
This guide helped me. I was hesitatnt to try higher frequencies as 3400, 3466 and 3533 wouldn't boot, but with setting ProcODT to 48 Ohm and the recommended 18-22-22-42 it booted at 3600, and then 3800-16.


----------



## 1TM1

I found that the latest BIOS 5603 from Asus has a bug: it reads temperature for CPU fan off motherboard sensor, not off the CPU sensor.
This causes low fan RPM during high CPU loads with Zen2. I haven't had this issue with Zen1.
This bug may degrade either Zen2 CPUs (or more likely just degrade the thermal paste), so I plan to email @asus about this bug.
A workaround is proposed for consideration below:
1) use HWINFO64 to find motherboard temperature corresponding to a high load (CPU-Z stress test)
2) in BIOS, under Monitor-Qfan_configuration, set fan curve to manual with 100% fan corresponding to the temperature 4-5° below what you just recorded
3) set fan lower temperature to several degrees above room temperature and fan around 40-60% to keep fan noise down
This way CPU cooling fans do rev up with CPU load, albeit with some delay.
Example below.


Spoiler: image1

















Spoiler: image2















edit: others reported the same bug since 5220 BIOS. No wonder I haven't seen this as I used 5008 (which allows Gen 4).


----------



## ceaton88

Has anybody experienced any sound crackling/popping with this board? I am using the latest drivers from the manufacturer website but for some reason get the occasional faint crackle and pop in multiple games. I even purchased new headphones and formatted my Windows copy to rule those out so it appears to be the board


----------



## 1TM1

As I wrote, CPU fans don't spin up under load with 5603. 


1TM1 said:


> BIOS 5603 ... reads temperature for CPU fan off motherboard sensor, not off the CPU sensor.
> This causes low fan RPM during high CPU loads with Zen2.


That's not good since CPU fans don't realize the CPU is hot.

Asus suggested to reflash 5601 and 5603, which made no difference. Now they suspect hardware issue offering to RMA the board. I'd rather not mess with a complete disassembly and RMA because I believe this is not with hardware as fans work fine with Ryzen1700 on the same board, and HWINFO64 confirms the sensors do work on both Ryzen3700X and on this motherboard.

Please check and report for your boards (if you have Zen2 cpu and 5601 or latest 5603 BIOS) whether your CPU fans do spin up promptly under load. I used HWINFO64 to watch motherboard sensor and CPU sensor, and CPU-Z to stress CPU for a minute or two.

View attachment 2517060


----------



## ceaton88

New BIOS 5606 released


----------



## Garwinski

ceaton88 said:


> New BIOS 5606 released


Nice! Thanks for the heads-up! The only note is 'Support WIN 11 installed or upgraded'. Curious if there are maybe some more changes that are not mentioned.


----------



## Pablogamer

Hello,

Any tutorial to downgrade the bios?


----------



## fnarfbargle

Pablogamer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any tutorial to downgrade the bios?


Grab AFUDOS.exe. I rename my BIOS files removing "PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS" from the file name, just leaving the version number (for example PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0902.CAP becomes 0902.CAP).

This is the way I do it, and it has always done the trick. You can read up on the individual switches to figure out what they do, I can't remember, I just remember putting it together and it taking a try or two to get it to work.

AFUDOS 0902.CAP /x /p /b /n /k


----------



## zajin

1TM1 said:


> As I wrote, CPU fans don't spin up under load with 5603.
> 
> 
> That's not good since CPU fans don't realize the CPU is hot.
> 
> Asus suggested to reflash 5601 and 5603, which made no difference. Now they suspect hardware issue offering to RMA the board. I'd rather not mess with a complete disassembly and RMA because I believe this is not with hardware as fans work fine with Ryzen1700 on the same board, and HWINFO64 confirms the sensors do work on both Ryzen3700X and on this motherboard.
> 
> Please check and report for your boards (if you have Zen2 cpu and 5601 or latest 5603 BIOS) whether your CPU fans do spin up promptly under load. I used HWINFO64 to watch motherboard sensor and CPU sensor, and CPU-Z to stress CPU for a minute or two.
> 
> View attachment 2517060


Thanks for the info! My board is behaving the same, I'm on 5601 and a R3600.

Has anyone flashed 5606 and can confirm if the issue is still present?

Edit: Flashed it myself, issue still there it seems. Other than that it works fine.


----------



## lycanwrath

Is re-Bar option available now on the x370 Prime?


----------



## DragonQ

1TM1 said:


> It still is on 3000 and later AMD ryzens, with high latencies and iffy RAM support. I just replaced a 1700 with 3700X in hopes for a better performance. Well, the memory (gskill 3600-16 sticks) went from 3000-14 to 3333-16. Anything higher than 3333 and it doesn't even POST into BIOS, regardless of ProcODT, and RAM or SOC voltages or timings. Performance-wise with all-core overclock it went up ~15%, and core clock went from 4000 to 4350 (4400 unstable), using the latest BIOS with 1006 AGESA. Framerates went from 55 to 54 FPS (GPU-limited). In my opinion, a +15% (synthetic) performance with a similar RAM OC and less FPS is $300 wasted on this side-grade, with a zero chance of a newer AMD AGESA or Asus BIOS to fix the IMC issues. Should've kept the Taichi.


Did you try going much higher? My Taichi won't post anything between 3000 and 3600 for some reason, so I thought I was stuck at 3000 until one day I randomly decided to try 3600.


----------



## 1TM1

DragonQ said:


> Did you try going much higher?


yes, it works at 3800-16 using 64 GB of 3600-16 DJR. 3866 is only borderline stable, passes tests but not gaming. At this point even if Asus or Stilt were to make a Zen3 BIOS for this board, an upgrade from zen2 to zen3 no longer makes sense to me.


----------



## fnarfbargle

Now AMD has announced a coming AGESA to support >3000 series on the X370 I wonder if we'll ever see it?


----------



## krawetko

Nice! I hope it's coming

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 6 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Garwinski

fnarfbargle said:


> Now AMD has announced a coming AGESA to support >3000 series on the X370 I wonder if we'll ever see it?


Probably: ASUS Announces UEFI BIOS Support for AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D and new AMD Ryzen 5000 Series and 4000 Series CPUs for ASUS AM4 X570, B550, X470, B450, X370, motherboards* 83 motherboards listed with more to come. : Amd (reddit.com) 

March 25th.


----------



## DragonQ

Has anyone tried the latest 6026 UEFI with a Zen 3 (Vermeer) chip?


----------



## dr4ews

new BIOS for their board with support fon ryzen 5000 seriens include the new 5800X3D


----------



## Sunspreader

_Is there 5000 series support on x370 yet?_
There is.
Just checked - Asus prime x370 pro works fine with R5 5600x.


----------



## Sunspreader

OC'd to 4.6, 0 problems detected


----------



## krus707

in advanced, custom pstates is broken, even disabling core is broken


----------



## spikhoff

I just tested the 5950X and it won't post. I'm waiting for the new version.


----------



## CoccoBill

Sunspreader said:


> _Is there 5000 series support on x370 yet?_
> There is.
> Just checked - Asus prime x370 pro works fine with R5 5600x.
> View attachment 2552917
> View attachment 2552918
> View attachment 2552916


How does it run though, are you able to post some benchmark numbers?


----------



## bowipl77

spikhoff said:


> I just tested the 5950X and it won't post. I'm waiting for the new version.


That's weird. 5900X working just fine.


----------



## MasterGamma12

bowipl77 said:


> That's weird. 5900X working just fine.
> 
> View attachment 2553200
> View attachment 2553200





bowipl77 said:


> That's weird. 5900X working just fine.
> 
> View attachment 2553200
> View attachment 2553200


Good to know, should translate to the Crosshair VI Hero.


----------



## Sunspreader

CoccoBill said:


> How does it run though, are you able to post some benchmark numbers?


Got only rough CB on my hands for now. Without any additional power tuning.


----------



## spikhoff

My 5950X went on, I removed the motherboard battery for a few minutes.


----------



## Futsal

Good guy Asus. My previous board was an M4A89GTD USB3 that got an AM3 to AM3+ firmware update (still using it elsewhere!) Now my X370 board is getting the same treatment.


----------



## krawetko

Is it better to run this board with 2x32GB memory sticks or 4x16GB? If i remember correctly i read somewhere that this mobo is some kind of "4-way" architecture and using all 4 slots should be actually better. Or am i mistaken?

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 6 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## spikhoff

2x32GB


----------



## opethdisciple

Any one else experience a similar issue?

I updated the bios for my board to the latest (Version 6026) and since then I have noticed two power off related problems:

1. When I stick a usb stick in the the machine, use it by copying files to or from the stick, and then remove it, when I try to shut the machine down it will look like it is powering off (screen goes blank) but the machine remains powered on. It will just sit like this indefinitely.

2. Today I noticed another similar issue. I issued a shut down and was puzzled when the pc rebooted. So I thought OK, I must of pressed reboot, I tried it again to shut down and it rebooted again!

I shut the machine down in the end by right clicking the start button (win 11) and choosing shut down.

Obviously most of the time the reboot and shutdown works but there is definitely a bug in this somewhere. I had none of these issues before I upgraded the bios last week.


----------



## Garwinski

opethdisciple said:


> Any one else experience a similar issue?
> 
> I updated the bios for my board to the latest (Version 6026) and since then I have noticed two power off related problems:
> 
> 1. When I stick a usb stick in the the machine, use it by copying files to or from the stick, and then remove it, when I try to shut the machine down it will look like it is powering off (screen goes blank) but the machine remains powered on. It will just sit like this indefinitely.
> 
> 2. Today I noticed another similar issue. I issued a shut down and was puzzled when the pc rebooted. So I thought OK, I must of pressed reboot, I tried it again to shut down and it rebooted again!
> 
> I shut the machine down in the end by right clicking the start button (win 11) and choosing shut down.
> 
> Obviously most of the time the reboot and shutdown works but there is definitely a bug in this somewhere. I had none of these issues before I upgraded the bios last week.


Did you reinstall your chipset drivers as well? After the BIOS update, Windows said it discovered new devices and installed standard drivers for the chipset. Could be helpful for the USB problems.


----------



## opethdisciple

Garwinski said:


> Did you reinstall your chipset drivers as well? After the BIOS update, Windows said it discovered new devices and installed standard drivers for the chipset. Could be helpful for the USB problems.


Thanks for the suggestion. I have never had to reinstall the chipset drivers before after updating the bios.

Regardless I tried it and the problems still persists.

I will contact Asus (not that they care) and tell them these issues started when I upgraded the bios.

Can I down grade? Or is that not possible?


----------



## AndreiD

krawetko said:


> Is it better to run this board with 2x32GB memory sticks or 4x16GB? If i remember correctly i read somewhere that this mobo is some kind of "4-way" architecture and using all 4 slots should be actually better. Or am i mistaken?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel 6 Pro mit Tapatalk


It's a T-Topology board so it's better to fill all DIMM slots. From my experience I've had much better luck reaching higher memory clocks with 4 DIMMs than 2 on this board.


----------



## bardacuda

bowipl77 said:


> That's weird. 5900X working just fine.
> 
> View attachment 2553200
> View attachment 2553200





spikhoff said:


> My 5950X went on, I removed the motherboard battery for a few minutes.
> 
> View attachment 2553438


I've been tossing up between just settling for a 3900X or 3950X or holding out for Zen3 support over the past year-ish.
I even considered trying some kind of hacked or modded BIOS if I could find one that could run Zen3.
Been checking every so often, since the official announcement, for the new BIOS w/ Zen 3 support and just noticed today that it's finally out.

Have to say I was pretty disappointed when I noticed the support list doesn't include the 5900X or 5950X.
Having to choose between more slower Zen2 cores (which I could have done already for a while now), or
the same number of Zen3 cores (vs a 1700) was quite a let down after holding out all this time.

I'm less of a gamer these days and would rather have the extra cores for more VMs and container'd services and whatnot.
Getting the same number of (admittedly much faster) cores wouldn't feel like that great of an upgrade.
Seeing if I could get the best of both worlds was the only thing that held me back from settling or ditching the whole platform.

But I had a feeling the 5900/5950X might work anyway, and my first instinct was to check this thread, and lo and behold, they do!
Thanks for testing this you guys, this is great news!
Good to know this socket really is as long lived (longer even!) than was promised. Good job ASUS and AMD.
It took a while, but you finally got there. AMD...you win my CPU money again this upgrade cycle
(although those Intel E-cores looked mighty interesting for running the hypervisor and offloading background tasks).
ASUS...you're...not bad? I can't necessarily say the same about GigaShyte, MSI, or ASRock for various reasons? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Congrats fellow value-conscious holdouts


----------



## FlashFir

6206 BIOS:
"2. Improve system performance and stability"

This is never reason to upgrade eh? BIOS I would think would always be the place to say if it ain't broke... don't

Still running 2700x


----------



## saygram

5950x works great with bios version 6206. My Corsair CMK16GX4M2Z3200C16 sticks that I could only get to before 3066 MHz now suddenly works perfectly with D.O.C.P and finally runs at their rated 3200 MHz.


----------



## akirax

FlashFir said:


> 6206 BIOS:
> "2. Improve system performance and stability"
> 
> This is never reason to upgrade eh? BIOS I would think would always be the place to say if it ain't broke... don't
> 
> Still running 2700x





saygram said:


> 5950x works great with bios version 6206. My Corsair CMK16GX4M2Z3200C16 sticks that I could only get to before 3066 MHz now suddenly works perfectly with D.O.C.P and finally runs at their rated 3200 MHz.


Where is the download link for 6206?

Cheers.


----------



## fnarfbargle

akirax said:


> Where is the download link for 6206?


On the ASUS download page.





PRIME X370-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS Australia


ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




www.asus.com


----------



## number9_1982

there is no 6206 but 6026


----------



## fnarfbargle

Valid point indeed.


----------



## naz2

upgraded from a 1700x to a 5900x, everything went smoothly. doubled my cinebench multicore score, and 60% for single core. this upgrade path is pretty much exactly what i had in mind when i knowingly bought into zen1 even with all the memory and IPC deficiencies, so i'm glad AMD came around even if they were 2 years late. i'm also finally able to run my b-dies at their rated 3600mhz. pretty amazing value for a 5yr old platform, that you could just double performance with a single drop-in upgrade


----------



## akirax

fnarfbargle said:


> On the ASUS download page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME X370-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS Australia
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com


In ASUS Web I only see the 6026, not 6206.

Cheers.


----------



## fnarfbargle

Something different. I have 2 Prime X370 Pro boards (bought within weeks of each other). Both with BIOS 6026 and configured the same. One has an 1800x and one has a 3950x. The 1800x shows accurate temperature measurements for both the CPU and PCH on the ITE sensor chip. The CPU temp also doesn't accurately correlate with the on-die CPU sensors. Close but not spot on.

The one with the 3950x the CPU is always exactly 10C above the PCH temp. Neither correlates with the on-die CPU sensor. I can't quite figure out if it's reporting CPU as PCH+10C or PCH as CPU-10C, but one of them isn't reporting right.

Anyone seen any oddities with temperature reporting on these boards? One was using 5603 and one 5606 when I noticed the issue so I upgraded them both to the same just in case.


----------



## number9_1982

maybe different ec1 firmware installed?


----------



## fnarfbargle

number9_1982 said:


> maybe different ec1 firmware installed?


Maybe a stupid question, but I really can't find a reliable reference to "ec1" firmware. Is that the firmware loaded into the ite8665? How would one go about finding out?


----------



## number9_1982

yes its the ite8665 firmware. you can find out your version in the Bios Main Tab.


----------



## fnarfbargle

Hrm. They are both MBEC-A4-0329.


----------



## number9_1982

ok, seems thats not the problem


----------



## fnarfbargle

No, but thanks for the thought. I wonder if it configures the ITE differently depending on what CPU is inserted. One is a production box, so I'll have to schedule a maintenance window to swap the CPUs to see if that's it.


----------



## Garwinski

Seems like we are getting AGESA 1.2.0.7 as well: ASUS Announces UEFI BIOS Support & AGESA 1.2.0.7 for AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D & new AMD Ryzen 5000, 4000 Series CPUs for ASUS AM4 X570, B550, X470, B450, X370, B350, A520, and A320 motherboards* : Amd (reddit.com)


----------



## Garwinski

And Version 6042 is out: PRIME X370-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


----------



## fnarfbargle

_Please note that this is a beta BIOS version of the motherboard which is still undergoing final testing before its official release. The UEFI, its firmware and all content found on it are provided on an “as is” and “as available” basis. ASUS does not give any warranties, whether express or limited, as to the suitability, compatibility, or usability of the UEFI, its firmware or any of its content. Except as provided in the Product warranty and to the maximum extent permitted by law, ASUS is not responsible for direct, special, incidental or consequential damages resulting from using this beta BIOS."_

Nearly there.


----------



## 1TM1

If someone installs BIOS 6042 with Zen2 (3600, 3700 etc) please check if the temperature issue got fixed (description)


----------



## Garwinski

1TM1 said:


> If someone installs BIOS 6042 with Zen2 (3600, 3700 etc) please check if the temperature issue got fixed (description)


Hu, never knew this was a bug instead of just a shortcoming of the mobo. This has always been the case for me as I started with a 2600. Quite annoying to properly set fan speeds, as the CPU temp measured by the mobo is always far lower than the temp reported by the cpu. I might update to the new bios next week to check it out.


----------



## Garwinski

1TM1 said:


> If someone installs BIOS 6042 with Zen2 (3600, 3700 etc) please check if the temperature issue got fixed (description)












Unfortunately, still the same behaviour. I set my fans to run at 100% when reaching 55 degrees, and they are not yet at 100% when the cpu temp from the mobo says 52/53c, while the CPU itself says its already at almost 70c.

Edit: I will just be using this simple app then: GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows.

You can set your fans to any sensor you want. You can even set fans to follow multiple temps, and it will either take the highest, lowest or avarage fan speed depending on what you want. I have some case fans set to both gpu and cpu Tdie temp sensors, and those fans will go up to 100% if either the cpu reaches 60c, or my gpu hotspot reaches 90c, whichever comes first. Even if Asus would fix the problem, I would still not be able to do that.


----------



## Gacrux

I'm having daily Kernel-WHEA Operational events (no errors nor BSDOs) after updating the motherboard bios to 6026 and upgrading to 5800X, events 5 and 42 and there is no more useful information beyond this in Windows event log viewer.

At least once a week, the computer is really slow at startup and needs a reboot, and maybe thrice a week, Youtube videos stutters for three seconds. Once, the system won't POST and after rebooted I got a BIOS message saying the settings failed and asked to press F1 to enter the BIOS and check my settings.

I already ran Prime95 blend test and AIDA64 stability test and ran for hours without issues. Temps are fine, everything runs in a custom watercooled loop with two 280mm radiators and 140mm Noctua fans.

Windows 10 install is fresh and all drivers are updated. Everything was reseted to defaults before and after swapping the CPU.

Previously, I was running a 3700X for years without any issues.

Hopefully, this rare instability is fixable in the next 6042 BIOS update, I already sold my 3700X.


----------



## ruffpl

Is there some way to get ram always working when they are set faster than default speed? I had Ryzen 1800x with Gskill tridentZ 3200 (tried with rgb version, also without rgb version) and sometimes after reboot or when I want to turn on pc after whole day it reboots 3 times and starts with default settings. I tried many configurations with higher voltage, but nothing works. I will have corsair 3200 in couple days so I will try them but in newest bios I still didnt find and Dram vboot voltage or something similar


----------



## fnarfbargle

1TM1 said:


> If someone installs BIOS 6042 with Zen2 (3600, 3700 etc) please check if the temperature issue got fixed (description)


I had reason to do a complete CMOS reset tonight (battery out) on 6042 with a 3950x. When it came up, the temperatures reported correctly. It booted into the OS and the temperatures reported correctly. After I rebooted to finish the BIOS settings (APM, and a bit of other gumph) when I booted into the OS it was back to just reporting PCH+10C. So there is something definitely broken.

I tried reverting the BIOS to 5008 (using a procedure with AFUDOS that I've used plenty of times before), but that bricked the board and I had to revert to my spare (I have 2 identical boards) while I wait for a 1.8V SPI converter to re-flash the BIOS. 

Same deal, first boot with 6042 the temps were right, then after I reconfigured and rebooted it was duff again.
Annoying. Once I can flash externally I might end up reverting to 5008.


----------



## ObscureScience

What is the fastest memory known to work on this board? Like what would you recommend as a final upgrade that isn't overly expensive?


----------



## ObscureScience

Gacrux said:


> Yes, BIOS mod to show Spread Spectrum option in Ai Tweaker tab, then select disable. Just made it, so far no problems.
> 
> Or load the modded profile for the 5601. I'll change my settings to default, disable Spread Spectrum, save the profile and upload here in a few minutes.
> 
> Try this: 5601_SSMOD.zip
> 
> It's the default BIOS settings with Spread Spectrum disabled under the hood. Try this and check if you get 100MHz bus clock.


It looks like SB spread spectrum is exposed by default in the bios now, but disabling it does nothing. BLCK still at 99.8. Any ideas?


----------



## Gacrux

ObscureScience said:


> It looks like SB spread spectrum is exposed by default in the bios now, but disabling it does nothing. BLCK still at 99.8. Any ideas?


Works here with 6042. 5800X. 

Not sure when I had 3700X.


----------



## ObscureScience

Hmm weird.


----------



## Gacrux

ObscureScience said:


> Hmm weird.


I was monitoring with HWINFO, which shows 100, but on CPUID shows 99.98.

Not sure which one is right.


----------



## ObscureScience

Gacrux said:


> I was monitoring with HWINFO, which shows 100, but on CPUID shows 99.98.
> 
> Not sure which one is right.


HWInfo should be correct. Not sure why it's not working for me but it's only a few Hz anyway.


----------



## AlleyViper

Just in case, Hwinfo shows 100.0 when rounding to a single decimal digit by default. But if you set it to 2 or 3, something like 99.97-98 can show instead.


----------



## Felessen

I've had this board since 2017, ran a 1700X on it since then, was awesome. Recently upgraded to the 5800x3d, flashed bios 6026 at first and had no issues that I could think of. I wanted to go to 6042 for the fTPM fix, flashed it with no problems, definitely changed some options/wording in the BIOS. In the BIOS the BCLK reads 100MHz, but when I boot into Windows, any monitor software reads BCLK at 99.8MHz now...I'm just wondering if its actually changing the speed or if the BIOS doesn't read to those decimal places and rounds up or what is up. Never had this issue in any previous BIOS version or on my old CPU. Immediate tinkering in the BIOS does not reveal anything to affect this report, in the BIOS or in Windows. HWINFO and AIDA64 both also show odd RAM and CPU clocks now due to this.


----------



## 1TM1

ruffpl said:


> Is there some way to get ram always working when they are set faster than default speed? I had Ryzen 1800x with Gskill tridentZ 3200 (tried with rgb version, also without rgb version) and sometimes after reboot or when I want to turn on pc after whole day it reboots 3 times and starts with default settings. I tried many configurations with higher voltage, but nothing works. I will have corsair 3200 in couple days so I will try them but in newest bios I still didnt find and Dram vboot voltage or something similar


try the guide referenced in this post. BIOS version is one of the things that affects the result so your mileage may vary. With the 1800X and this board, four single rank 3200-16 tridentZ’s gave me a good result, at 3000-14. 
Note that if it reboots as you described then the memory overclock is not stable and you are looking at small errors which eventually may lead to windows corruption and a need to reinstall it, which is all part of this hobby. If you think you got a stable overclock, next try the power off-pull the plug cold reboot and see if the stability persists.


----------



## psychonaut89

Felessen said:


> I've had this board since 2017, ran a 1700X on it since then, was awesome. Recently upgraded to the 5800x3d, flashed bios 6026 at first and had no issues that I could think of. I wanted to go to 6042 for the fTPM fix, flashed it with no problems, definitely changed some options/wording in the BIOS. In the BIOS the BCLK reads 100MHz, but when I boot into Windows, any monitor software reads BCLK at 99.8MHz now...I'm just wondering if its actually changing the speed or if the BIOS doesn't read to those decimal places and rounds up or what is up. Never had this issue in any previous BIOS version or on my old CPU. Immediate tinkering in the BIOS does not reveal anything to affect this report, in the BIOS or in Windows. HWINFO and AIDA64 both also show odd RAM and CPU clocks now due to this.


That's normal with modern motherboards if Spread Spectrum is enabled. It shouldn't affect performance in a measurable way. I'm not sure you can disable SS on X370.


----------



## john1000

Last month, I upgraded my Linux based Prime x370 Pro from a 2700x to a 5950x and I've had no problems. It's been running several virtual machines and other things non stop for the last 26 days (no-reboots.) It was a good upgrade and I'll likely continue using it for several more years. As a side note, I run it in eco mode.

BTW, I've been running 128GB of RAM in it for the last two and a half years. I know it was never certified to do so, but I couldn't figure out a reason why it wouldn't work, so I gave it a try and never had a problem (always passes both versions of memtest.)


----------



## fnarfbargle

fnarfbargle said:


> Once I can flash externally I might end up reverting to 5008.


Fixed the bios. Had to replace the chip. Once I got it working I decided to stick with 6042 and just wrote a daemon to control the CPU fan from the CPU temp sensor rather than relying the ITE chip to do it. At least I have 2 working boards again.

Also upgraded the ram to Corsair 64GB (2x32GB)CMK64GX4M2E3200C16 Vengeance which actually seem to run reliably at the rated speed, unlike the faulty GSkill 4x16GB they replaced.

Still life in the old boards yet!


----------



## SuperDD

ObscureScience said:


> What is the fastest memory known to work on this board? Like what would you recommend as a final upgrade that isn't overly expensive?


I'm also interested in this.. I recently upgraded to a 5900X from a 1600 and still have Corsair LPX 8GBx2 3000mhz CL15 memory.. I need 32, should I buy another pair of LPX rated at the same speed and run 4 sticks or but 2x32? If so which one is recommended? For what im reading 3600 CL16.


----------



## MishelLngelo

SuperDD said:


> I'm also interested in this.. I recently upgraded to a 5900X from a 1600 and still have Corsair LPX 8GBx2 3000mhz CL15 memory.. I need 32, should I buy another pair of LPX rated at the same speed and run 4 sticks or but 2x32? If so which one is recommended? For what im reading 3600 CL16.


Whole new set is always better idea


----------



## fnarfbargle

SuperDD said:


> should I buy another pair of LPX rated at the same speed and run 4 sticks or but 2x32?


My (limited) experience has been sets are qualified based on the set. I can buy a set of 2x16 3200CL16 and they'll work fine at the rated speed. But they are rated at that speed on their own. When I then add an identical set to make 4x16 they won't run reliably at 3200CL16 because that wasn't how they were graded. I've had a pig of a time getting enough fast RAM to run on the X370 that I ended up running it all at SPD (generally 2100CL15) until I bought a proper 2x32 set for 64GB at rated speed.

It was the same with 4x8 made from a pair of 2x8 sets. So in general my experience has been ^^^^ "what he said".


----------



## Gacrux

I managed to get 4 x 3600MHz CL17 running in this board. Those last BIOS updates really made this board way more useful and last long than I expected when I had no hopes.

But this is coming to an end, I replaced it for a MSI MAG B550M Mortar due to the PCI-E 4.0.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Is there a hard power limit in the bios I dont know about? I have a 280mm rad and a 92mm fan over my VRM heatsink I'd like to turn up past 110w


----------



## makatech

Ok, I have been away from this great forum a very long time 

It's actually possible to run our _old_ Asus Prime X370 Pro boards with modern AMD CPUs like 5800X, 5900X and 5950X?

Anything I should think about, best practices, tricks/tips (?), which bios do you recommend? I assume I have to flash it using my current 3700X CPU first and then install a new CPU?

May be difficult to chose between 5800X, 5900X and 5950X and I only have 16GB of RAM right now, hmmmm..

Thanks


----------



## makatech

Well, I upgraded my old 1080Ti card to a used 3080 one and not my old 3700X CPU so far... making my Asus Prime X370-Pro (bought 2017) a bit more modern/fresh.

No issues with latest bios 6042, running fine.

Remains to be seen if I also upgrade my CPU, "problem is" the 3700X is a great CPU so perhaps not really necessary, I think my benchmark results are decent? Only reason I could think of for a 5900X or 5950X is if I start going crazy with VMs or some kind of media work, using it for development and testing but this chance is rather low... like a powerful "do it all" workstation but then I would have to upgrade RAM as well.

Some scores:
Time Spy








I scored 16 424 in Time Spy


AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com





Fire Strike Ultra








I scored 11 351 in Fire Strike Ultra


AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com





Geekbench 5 CPU





System manufacturer System Product Name - Geekbench Browser


Benchmark results for a System manufacturer System Product Name with an AMD Ryzen 7 3700X processor.



browser.geekbench.com





Geekbench 5 GPU compute:





System manufacturer System Product Name - Geekbench Browser


Benchmark results for a System manufacturer System Product Name with an AMD Ryzen 7 3700X processor.



browser.geekbench.com





also attaching picture from user benchmark:


----------



## 1TM1

Did the latest bios reinstate PCIe 4.0, which appeared and then got removed after 5216, or not? 
If you have the latest or near-latest bios and 3700x or later cpu, please look up the pcie version in hwinfo or another utility.


----------



## fnarfbargle

Bios 6042 and 3950X. PCIe 3.0.

Why on earth would you think they'd enable PCIe 4.0 when the board isn't designed for it? I think you'll find the only reason it "appeared" in the first place was they forgot to disable it out of the box.


----------



## ceaton88

Does anyone know how to get stable with pbo fmax enhancer enabled? My system randomly blue screens at idle.

Edit: Nvmd sorted it - just needed to add a little juice via +offset


----------



## 1TM1

Anyone put a 5800x3d in this? Any comparison numbers rather than “difference is massive”? 
Or should I just wait for 7700x3d and make a new PC altogether?


----------



## 1TM1

A brief update about the experience. Updated from 5216 to 6042, now with AGESA 1.2.0.7. to get the Resizable Bar.

Windows bluescreens after bios reflash were caused by default RAM voltage being insufficient to drive four 16GB DIMMs. Increasing DRAM back up to 1.425V fixed this and allows 3800-16 memory overclock.
BIOS 6042 is slightly less RAM-friendly compared to 5216 - had to increase 3700x CPU volts a click from 1.331 to 1.337 to get overclocked RAM to pass memory test testmem5 without errors.

Resizable Bar now shows as active in nvidia control panel system information. FPS went up by 0.5 FPS in games, so an evening-long effort of messing with changing the disk partition from MBR to GPT, deleting the second recovery partition made by Windows who knows when, going through multiple blue screens, re-tuning the stable memory overclock with new BIOS is done. 

Also - the GPGPU test in Aida showed a drop from 0.62 to 0.61 GFLOPS for the 3080Ti with the 6042 BIOS. Turns out the MSI afterburner lost the overclock profile activation. Turning on the undervolt curve, and removing the VRAM overclock brought it back to 0.62, so no gain in computation power from this ReBar. 

This DMA or direct memory access by hardware has been around since 1980ies, so the new marketing name is Resizable Bar, or for AMD GPUs the Smart Memory Access - so nice.


----------



## CoccoBill

Finally decided to upgrade to a 5800X from a 1600 to give some life to the system. So far mixed feelings. Updated to the latest bios and hoped my FlareX 4x8gb 3200c14 would finally reach it's rated speeds, lol no won't even post at 2800 all auto. I'll give them some more juice and try again later. Update: ok docp settings work, awesome. 

Tried ryzen master's per core auto curve, which gives -30 all cores, useless. My goal is to take the temps down from 89C during cb23 with a Scythe Ninja 5, willing to lose some performance as long as the system runs reasonably cool and is rock solid. Currently running all-core CO of -5 with a -200 boost offset, seems corecycler stable and temps are good.

But, what to do next? Should I just leave it as is, or how should I go about maybe gaining back some performance? What to do with the power limits? I'm not gonna spend days on trial and error testing, but if anyone has some quick pointers on what might work I'd appreciate it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

CoccoBill said:


> Finally decided to upgrade to a 5800X from a 1600 to give some life to the system. So far mixed feelings. Updated to the latest bios and hoped my FlareX 4x8gb 3200c14 would finally reach it's rated speeds, lol no won't even post at 2800 all auto. I'll give them some more juice and try again later. Update: ok docp settings work, awesome.
> 
> Tried ryzen master's per core auto curve, which gives -30 all cores, useless. My goal is to take the temps down from 89C during cb23 with a Scythe Ninja 5, willing to lose some performance as long as the system runs reasonably cool and is rock solid. Currently running all-core CO of -5 with a -200 boost offset, seems corecycler stable and temps are good.
> 
> But, what to do next? Should I just leave it as is, or how should I go about maybe gaining back some performance? What to do with the power limits? I'm not gonna spend days on trial and error testing, but if anyone has some quick pointers on what might work I'd appreciate it.


Memory wise, it's problem is architecture on some/most 300 series MBs. Zen3 can go over 4000Mhz even with 4 sticks. For that you need 400 or 500 series MB. As for CO, try -20 and drop on any core that misbehaves.
I can now run 10 rounds of CB r23 with average score of 16000+ at temps in low 80s. Without CO -20 it would hover between 89 and 90c even with 360 AiO at full blast.


----------



## Xpander69

Hello,
Does anyone know how to remove the power cap on this motherboard. Or at least it looks like the TDP is capped at ~95W. I have the latest BIOS and 5800X3D. Temperatures are under control, going just around 73°C with full core loads like cinebench R23 and geekbench for example. But the power seems like is capped to 95W and CPU is around 4.0Ghz all core. I Have seen this CPU on other Motherboards goes up to 115W and allcore clocks should stay around 4.2Ghz when not hitting the 90°C thermal limit. Am i missing something or doing wrong?


----------



## CoccoBill

Haven't noticed that with a 5800X, easily passing 105W on latest bios.


----------



## Xpander69

CoccoBill said:


> Haven't noticed that with a 5800X, easily passing 105W on latest bios.


Thanks for input. Yeah for me it doesn't seem to go over 95W, no matter what i try. Very strange.. Maybe its some sort of VRM protection kicking in. Will try to add a fan to VRM to see if thats the case maybe.


----------



## ceaton88

Is the 5800X3D going to be peak performance for this board do you reckon? I'm thinking about upgrading from a 3900X (not sure why I bought this chip as all I do is game).

I've spent quite a bit of time dialling in my memory overclock to 3600mhz with tuned timings and what not, but heard with the X3D manual memory overclock is not necessary..?


----------



## Xpander69

ceaton88 said:


> Is the 5800X3D going to be peak performance for this board do you reckon? I'm thinking about upgrading from a 3900X (not sure why I bought this chip as all I do is game).


Peak gaming performance, yes!. You will probably lose some of the perf on heavy multithreaded applications compared to 3900X, but gaming performance will surely be a lot better if you have games that run into cpu bottlenecks now.


----------



## zinonino

Hi guys,

i am not updated my bios from 2017 and i am with now 0902 modded, what version is more stable actual for this moment ?

And can i update direct from 0902 to last one not modded ? Without brick mobo.


----------



## psychonaut89

That depends on what CPU you have. There is no much benefit in updating to latest versions if you use 1st gen cpu. I _think _4207 was one of the recommended versions before Ryzen 3000 and Ryzen 5000 CPUs were introduced but it would require a bit of researching of old threads and messages to confirm that. Some would say if it's working fine don't touch it.


----------

